# *** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2018 ***



## kinnu369

This thread is dedicated to everyone who is either lodged or waiting for a visa grant for Skilled Independent 189 in 2018.. Wishing all the good luck..


----------



## kinnu369

I never thought that i will be in this thread, But destiny have its own path !!!!!!!


----------



## shekharsince1986

*****Let us all welcome ourselves in year 2018 and hope, all of us get our grants soon. *******

😊😊

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## Oneshift

2018 will definitely bring good news for us and unite us at our dream destination.


----------



## kinnu369

shekharsince1986 said:


> *****Let us all welcome ourselves in year 2018 and hope, all of us get our grants soon. *******
> 
> 
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> AZC: 263111
> PTE:89 09June17
> ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
> EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
> Invite: 06Sep17
> Lodged: 29Sep17
> CO: 13Nov17
> Grant:


Yeah.. We are positive

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Oneshift said:


> 2018 will definitely bring good news for us and unite us at our dream destination.


That's a good omen!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmshihab

Best wishes for 2018


----------



## tasi

What is the consequence of applyong for two visas at the same time? 

I lodges my 189 visa application on 9th of november but i want to go to Australia asap, so i was thinking of applying foe the 476 visa. 

Will it delay my 189 application or cause any complications?


----------



## kinnu369

tasi said:


> What is the consequence of applyong for two visas at the same time?
> 
> I lodges my 189 visa application on 9th of november but i want to go to Australia asap, so i was thinking of applying foe the 476 visa.
> 
> Will it delay my 189 application or cause any complications?


I think both are independent and can be processed. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylar17

*Sylar*

All the best to everyone 

:welcome:


----------



## sultan_azam

tasi said:


> What is the consequence of applyong for two visas at the same time?
> 
> I lodges my 189 visa application on 9th of november but i want to go to Australia asap, so i was thinking of applying foe the 476 visa.
> 
> Will it delay my 189 application or cause any complications?


as per my experience... the visa whish is granted later overrides the one issued prior

if it happens that 189 is granted first and 476 is granted after 2 hours, then you will loose your PR,

you have struggled a lot for 189 invite... why putting it into trouble..? wait for some time... this is just my thought...


----------



## tonhudung

Some of you have been contacted by CO, may I know what does CO usually contact applicants for? Do they only contact if there are some documents not yet uploaded ?


----------



## Rif_Z

Hey guys!

I happened to notice that the non-pro rata occupation points (i.e QS) had shot up from 65 to 75 within a span of 2.5 months! 

Oct '17: 65 Points
Nov '17: 70 Points
*Dec '17: 75 Points*

Any particular reason? Is it likely to come down in 2018? Experts?

Thanks!


----------



## aks80

Rif_Z said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I happened to notice that the non-pro rata occupation points (i.e QS) had shot up from 65 to 75 within a span of 2.5 months!
> 
> Oct '17: 65 Points
> Nov '17: 70 Points
> *Dec '17: 75 Points*
> 
> Any particular reason? Is it likely to come down in 2018? Experts?
> 
> Thanks!


The reason, by general consensus, is the reduction in number of invites over the past few months. Comparing numbers for the same period over the past year shows that invites have significantly reduced, either due to problems with DIBP's filtering mechanism or due to the NZ stream that has been added to the 189 PR process. 

As a result, more and more applicants with higher points are backlogged. Unless the number of invites increases, the situation will continue.


----------



## Rif_Z

aks80 said:


> The reason, by general consensus, is the reduction in number of invites over the past few months. Comparing numbers for the same period over the past year shows that invites have significantly reduced, either due to problems with DIBP's filtering mechanism or due to the NZ stream that has been added to the 189 PR process.
> 
> As a result, more and more applicants with higher points are backlogged. Unless the number of invites increases, the situation will continue.


This is sad news unfortunately! Let's just hope it's the first reason you quoted... 
Thanks for the update mate.


----------



## kinnu369

tonhudung said:


> Some of you have been contacted by CO, may I know what does CO usually contact applicants for? Do they only contact if there are some documents not yet uploaded ?


They contact for any type of clarification on your case from character to medicals. So it's better to know their requirements before and keep them ready in hand so that you can upload at one shot. All the best 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

aks80 said:


> The reason, by general consensus, is the reduction in number of invites over the past few months. Comparing numbers for the same period over the past year shows that invites have significantly reduced, either due to problems with DIBP's filtering mechanism or due to the NZ stream that has been added to the 189 PR process.
> 
> As a result, more and more applicants with higher points are backlogged. Unless the number of invites increases, the situation will continue.


The NZ stream could apparently take as many as a third of the available 189 places: New Zealand visa applicants to affect 189 invitations in 2017/18 even more than expected - Iscah

I suspect that until DIBP have a better idea of the overall number of NZ places needed (later in the financial year), they will be a bit conservative in issuing invites - they must grant 43,990 visa places in total (including dependents) and can not grant more.


----------



## kinnu369

kaju said:


> The NZ stream could apparently take as many as a third of the available 189 places: New Zealand visa applicants to affect 189 invitations in 2017/18 even more than expected - Iscah
> 
> I suspect that until DIBP have a better idea of the overall number of NZ places needed (later in the financial year), they will be a bit conservative in issuing invites - they must grant 43,990 visa places in total (including dependents) and can not grant more.


OMG...What is this again....What's running through DBIP mind....Seems they are messing up the whole process. Atleast they should have a predictable process/quota for the same.

Anyways, Hope 2018 will be fruitful for all the applicants..


----------



## peRFect19

*Good Luck for 2018*

Ah well.. here's this group.. Some of us were a little unfortunate not to get the good news this year.. while others are patiently waiting for THE mail to arrive. Here's wishing the new year brings in a lot of cheers and smiles to everyone's faces 

I would be shutting shop from Saturday to take a break from this tension and scrolling of Expatforum/Immitracker. Let's enjoy the year end holidays and buckle up for the exciting time in Jan 2018 :fingerscrossed::cool2:


----------



## tasi

sultan_azam said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the consequence of applyong for two visas at the same time?
> 
> I lodges my 189 visa application on 9th of november but i want to go to Australia asap, so i was thinking of applying foe the 476 visa.
> 
> Will it delay my 189 application or cause any complications?
> 
> 
> 
> as per my experience... the visa whish is granted later overrides the one issued prior
> 
> if it happens that 189 is granted first and 476 is granted after 2 hours, then you will loose your PR,
> 
> you have struggled a lot for 189 invite... why putting it into trouble..? wait for some time... this is just my thought...
Click to expand...

I know, but unfortunately i have a partner and a job waiting for me in australia, and given how much time its taking for DIBp to process 189 visas, i dont think waiting is the best option. I am consulting a RMA tomorrow to see what the best course of action is.


----------



## kinnu369

Hi ..Dec 6 Invitation results announced.

They gave only 300 Invitations (For the whole world).

http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/6-december-invitation-round-2017.aspx

I think somehow the DBIP wants to restrict 60 and 65 pointers badly.


----------



## sultan_azam

kinnu369 said:


> Hi ..Dec 6 Invitation results announced.
> 
> They gave only 300 Invitations (For the whole world).
> 
> http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/6-december-invitation-round-2017.aspx
> 
> I think somehow the DBIP wants to restrict 60 and 65 pointers badly.


mind blowing... God and DIBP work in mysterious ways


----------



## kinnu369

sultan_azam said:


> mind blowing... God and DIBP work in mysterious ways


What do you think is their strategy?


----------



## sultan_azam

kinnu369 said:


> What do you think is their strategy?


an expert said that they are sending invites in limited numbers as they have to accommodate New Zealand applicants within the 43990 visas including dependents and children..

but i think situation could turn better by February


----------



## fmshihab

kinnu369 said:


> Hi ..Dec 6 Invitation results announced.
> 
> They gave only 300 Invitations (For the whole world).
> 
> 6 December Invitation round
> 
> I think somehow the DBIP wants to restrict 60 and 65 pointers badly.


Yes, they invited people who have 75 or above points


----------



## kinnu369

fmshihab said:


> Yes, they invited people who have 75 or above points


Yes, you are right. Hopefully this new year everyone will get the needed


----------



## tasi

Hi there is a difference in my fathers name on my birth certificate and passport, will this cause an issue? I have already submitted my application with all docs and my father has passed away so i dont know if there is a legal evidence of name change for my father. 

My birth certificate had his alias since birth, but i changed it recently to reflect his legal name, but i did not change my passport.

The other issue is that i had submitted that birth certificate with the alias for a student visa to australia which was granted.


----------



## lollymolly

I have been here the last year I thought I would finish my application in 2017 but it didn't happen there has been a lot of stuff going on in my life I hope I will do that in 2018 wish me luck guys


----------



## lollymolly

kinnu369 said:


> Hi ..Dec 6 Invitation results announced.
> 
> They gave only 300 Invitations (For the whole world).
> 
> 6 December Invitation round
> 
> I think somehow the DBIP wants to restrict 60 and 65 pointers badly.


I think these occupations are in high demand from the migrants maybe it will be less for other occupations ????


----------



## kinnu369

lollymolly said:


> I think these occupations are in high demand from the migrants maybe it will be less for other occupations ????


Partially true, but reduction of invitations will have impact on both normal and pro rata occupations.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatavinodk

Hi, 

I had a very similar query. 

I had logged 189 visa application on 2nd Oct 2017 and CO has been assigned on 24th Nov 2017. Now waiting for the visa grant. Since coming is Christmas/New Year weekend, heard that there will be a delay in processing and found that the processing time has been updated from 5-8 months to 6-10 months now 


In meanwhile, I got an opportunity from the current organization, they are ready to process 457 work visa. Should I proceed with processing of 457 visa or I should wait until I get PR ?

Something like I shouldn't process 2 visa applications at same time as my current PR application is pending for visa grant. Will there be any legal issues attached to it? Did someone experienced such scenario ?

Can you someone provide more details on this please. Appreciate response!!


----------



## kinnu369

venkatavinodk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a very similar query.
> 
> I had logged 189 visa application on 2nd Oct 2017 and CO has been assigned on 24th Nov 2017. Now waiting for the visa grant. Since coming is Christmas/New Year weekend, heard that there will be a delay in processing and found that the processing time has been updated from 5-8 months to 6-10 months now
> 
> 
> In meanwhile, I got an opportunity from the current organization, they are ready to process 457 work visa. Should I proceed with processing of 457 visa or I should wait until I get PR ?
> 
> Something like I shouldn't process 2 visa applications at same time as my current PR application is pending for visa grant. Will there be any legal issues attached to it? Did someone experienced such scenario ?
> 
> Can you someone provide more details on this please. Appreciate response!!


one of the senior member quoted that, if you have 189 before and 457 later then your 189 will be void.


----------



## aks80

venkatavinodk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a very similar query.
> 
> I had logged 189 visa application on 2nd Oct 2017 and CO has been assigned on 24th Nov 2017. Now waiting for the visa grant. Since coming is Christmas/New Year weekend, heard that there will be a delay in processing and found that the processing time has been updated from 5-8 months to 6-10 months now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In meanwhile, I got an opportunity from the current organization, they are ready to process 457 work visa. Should I proceed with processing of 457 visa or I should wait until I get PR ?
> 
> Something like I shouldn't process 2 visa applications at same time as my current PR application is pending for visa grant. Will there be any legal issues attached to it? Did someone experienced such scenario ?
> 
> Can you someone provide more details on this please. Appreciate response!!


No issues applying for both simultaneously. The applications won't impact one another.

However, if you get PR prior to 457, make sure you immediately terminate the 457 application. The last substantive visa in such cases overrides the previous one.


----------



## fmshihab

Need guidance:

I received invitation in Sep'17 and front loaded all the necessary docs including Form 80. There is a section in form 80 which contains "International travel / movements", where I had to provide information of travelling country other than Australia in the last 10 years. 

Now, If going forward I travel to another country, should I change the Form 80 information and again upload? or should keep it as it is. 

Please note, the status of my application is "Received" and I did not receive any CO contact or immi commencement mail yet.


----------



## sidneysaad

Hey guys, subscribed to the thread. I've been patiently waiting for the grand now since last CO contact. Here's wishing everyone to get their grants soon.


----------



## venkatavinodk

kinnu369 said:


> venkatavinodk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I had a very similar query.
> 
> I had logged 189 visa application on 2nd Oct 2017 and CO has been assigned on 24th Nov 2017. Now waiting for the visa grant. Since coming is Christmas/New Year weekend, heard that there will be a delay in processing and found that the processing time has been updated from 5-8 months to 6-10 months now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In meanwhile, I got an opportunity from the current organization, they are ready to process 457 work visa. Should I proceed with processing of 457 visa or I should wait until I get PR ?
> 
> Something like I shouldn't process 2 visa applications at same time as my current PR application is pending for visa grant. Will there be any legal issues attached to it? Did someone experienced such scenario ?
> 
> Can you someone provide more details on this please. Appreciate response!!
> 
> 
> 
> one of the senior member quoted that, if you have 189 before and 457 later then your 189 will be void.
Click to expand...


Oh ok thanks for information


----------



## venkatavinodk

aks80 said:


> venkatavinodk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I had a very similar query.
> 
> I had logged 189 visa application on 2nd Oct 2017 and CO has been assigned on 24th Nov 2017. Now waiting for the visa grant. Since coming is Christmas/New Year weekend, heard that there will be a delay in processing and found that the processing time has been updated from 5-8 months to 6-10 months now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In meanwhile, I got an opportunity from the current organization, they are ready to process 457 work visa. Should I proceed with processing of 457 visa or I should wait until I get PR ?
> 
> Something like I shouldn't process 2 visa applications at same time as my current PR application is pending for visa grant. Will there be any legal issues attached to it? Did someone experienced such scenario ?
> 
> Can you someone provide more details on this please. Appreciate response!!
> 
> 
> 
> No issues applying for both simultaneously. The applications won't impact one another.
> 
> However, if you get PR prior to 457, make sure you immediately terminate the 457 application. The last substantive visa in such cases overrides the previous one.
Click to expand...

Thanks for information. Good to know ..but not sure about the process of termination.. 457 visa sponsored by current organisation and usually all the formalities will be take care by them. Can you elaborate if u have some information around it.


----------



## VivekMishra

Hi Guys,

I have a query. I got the invite on 20th Dec 2017 and I was completing my application with the same designation as I filed my EOI and ACS but recently I got promoted on 22nd Dec. The promotion letter is dated 22nd Dec but the designation would be effective from 1 Oct 2017. What should I do? Should I add the new designation and would not consider points or should I add the new designation from 1 oct and also consider the experience? In both the cases, It won't affect my points because as per ACS my 5 years are completed on 22nd Sept 2017 (considering 4-year deduction).

Regards
Vivek


----------



## kinnu369

VivekMishra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query. I got the invite on 20th Dec 2017 and I was completing my application with the same designation as I filed my EOI and ACS but recently I got promoted on 22nd Dec. The promotion letter is dated 22nd Dec but the designation would be effective from 1 Oct 2017. What should I do? Should I add the new designation and would not consider points or should I add the new designation from 1 oct and also consider the experience? In both the cases, It won't affect my points because as per ACS my 5 years are completed on 22nd Sept 2017 (considering 4-year deduction).
> 
> Regards
> Vivek


You can just update in the immi account using "Update Us" button.


----------



## auslover35

Hi friends

i am just subscribing to this thread


----------



## kinnu369

Very few grants in the past week as per immitracker..


----------



## Queenie9072

Hi All, 

I have finished my Nursing degree early this December & plan to apply for PR as soon as having a positive skill assessment with ANMAC. I'm still a bit confused though with the results released recently which only include pro-rata occupations. How about others like nurse? 

Given that my case as follow, if I submit EOI sometime in March/April 2018, how long do you think I might expect an invite? Thank you!

Age: 30
English: 10
Edu: 15
Australian study requirement: 5
Study in regional Australia (Adelaide): 5

Total 65 

ANZSCO Code 254499


----------



## amitisscorpion10

*ANZCO 233311 Electrical Engineer*



EOI filed on 13th Dec 2017 with 65 points against Visa 189 and 70 points against Visa 190. Waiting for INVITE:fingerscrossed:


ainkiller:


----------



## sarthak667

amitisscorpion10 said:


> EOI filed on 13th Dec 2017 with 65 points against Visa 189 and 70 points against Visa 190. Waiting for INVITE:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> ainkiller:


All the very best!


----------



## amitisscorpion10

*

ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15) 

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017


EOI Subclass 190 for NSW (65 +5 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

INVITE--Awaited


*


----------



## yousufkhan

I wish you all speedy grants and hope new year really become 'Happy' new year for you. All the best in life ahead


----------



## braich.abhijeet

I am expecting invite on Jan 3rd provided the capping is large enough. That being said, while I'm preparing documents, could you please advise me on the following:

Should one upload the supporting documents for the unclaimed experience too which has been deducted by ACS? Like offer and experience letters, banks statement?

I know many have uploaded everything and I want to do the same. But my agent is advising against it.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## sultan_azam

braich.abhijeet said:


> I am expecting invite on Jan 3rd provided the capping is large enough. That being said, while I'm preparing documents, could you please advise me on the following:
> 
> Should one upload the supporting documents for the unclaimed experience too which has been deducted by ACS? Like offer and experience letters, banks statement?
> 
> I know many have uploaded everything and I want to do the same. But my agent is advising against it.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


You can skip providing documents for experience for which you arent claiming points, 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Queenie9072 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finished my Nursing degree early this December & plan to apply for PR as soon as having a positive skill assessment with ANMAC. I'm still a bit confused though with the results released recently which only include pro-rata occupations. How about others like nurse?
> 
> Given that my case as follow, if I submit EOI sometime in March/April 2018, how long do you think I might expect an invite? Thank you!
> 
> Age: 30
> English: 10
> Edu: 15
> Australian study requirement: 5
> Study in regional Australia (Adelaide): 5
> 
> Total 65
> 
> ANZSCO Code 254499


Dont delay till march april, submit eoi at the earliest possible and get in the queue

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## personalmailtest

*Partner's PTE-A scores getting expired before final PR however valid till EOI*

Hello All,

I have one query for which i need your help to answer.
I submitted the AUS EOI with 70 points on December 2017 ( 5 points of partner) and I did not get the invitation till now.

My partner's English test validity(PTE Academic - 2 years) will get expire in first week of May,2018.

1) When we claimed the partner's points while filing the EOI, it is being mentioned that the partner should have taken the test in the period of 36 Months.

So that is again questionable like PTE-A test validity is of 2 years, however in EOI it is saying its 36 Months.

2) That is for sure that till that time ,Ii would not get the final PR, however there could be chances to get the invitation by that time. and after receiving the invitation , we can not do changes in the EOI.

*Now my question is:
Do we need to update my partner English test results with new/latest date now or not ?*


Thanks for helping and guiding in this.


----------



## personalmailtest

*Need help regarding question --CO contact for English ability for partner (test taken*

_*Originally Posted by ashleycrestfall* View Post
Granted 
ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
Age: 25 pts
PTE: 10 pts
AU education: 5 pts
Qualification: 15 pts
AU skilled employment: 5 pts
EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
PTE: 20 pts
Invited 26/07/2017 
ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
Medicals: 1/08/17
NPC: 31/07/17
189 lodge: 22/08/17
CO Contact: 14/09/17
Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
Responded to CO: 11/10/17
Application status: Granted
Grant Date: 28/12/2017

Best gift for New Year's _

MY Query for which i need help..
Congratulations Buddy,
Hi @ashleycrestfall, expats team,

@ashleycrestfall, thanks for the Visa.
Regarding below information written above in this thread, I have a query:

CO Contact: 14/09/17
Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
Responded to CO: 11/10/17

Did your partner take English ability test AGAIN ??
what was your action for this CO question?

Please help , i would be having same scenario.
Thanks


----------



## buntygwt

personalmailtest said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have one query for which i need your help to answer.
> I submitted the AUS EOI with 70 points on December 2017 ( 5 points of partner) and I did not get the invitation till now.
> 
> My partner's English test validity(PTE Academic - 2 years) will get expire in first week of May,2018.
> 
> 1) When we claimed the partner's points while filing the EOI, it is being mentioned that the partner should have taken the test in the period of 36 Months.
> 
> So that is again questionable like PTE-A test validity is of 2 years, however in EOI it is saying its 36 Months.
> 
> 2) That is for sure that till that time ,Ii would not get the final PR, however there could be chances to get the invitation by that time. and after receiving the invitation , we can not do changes in the EOI.
> 
> *Now my question is:
> Do we need to update my partner English test results with new/latest date now or not ?*
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping and guiding in this.


if your spouse had 6+ (competent) in all the modules then existing test will work the PR application, if its functional english then its already expired.

good luck.


----------



## Vivek6_m

Hi All,
I'm New to this Forum

Points: 70
EOI Invite: 26/07/2017
Visa + Docs: 18/08/2017 
Only Update after Lodge: Employment Verification (New Delhi): 22/11/2017

4+ Months has Rolled & Counting..


----------



## kinnu369

Changes to Australia’s visa system in 2018 - Iscah


Changes to Australia's visa system in 2018 - Iscah


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Queenie9072 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finished my Nursing degree early this December & plan to apply for PR as soon as having a positive skill assessment with ANMAC. I'm still a bit confused though with the results released recently which only include pro-rata occupations. How about others like nurse?
> 
> Given that my case as follow, if I submit EOI sometime in March/April 2018, how long do you think I might expect an invite? Thank you!
> 
> Age: 30
> English: 10
> Edu: 15
> Australian study requirement: 5
> Study in regional Australia (Adelaide): 5
> 
> Total 65
> 
> ANZSCO Code 254499


There is a backlog which is being created by low invites in last 3-4 months....last invite for 65 pointers for Non-pro was in Sept since then either it is 70 or 75 pointers.

If No of invities is increased to 2500 and above then you can expect it with in 6 months since lodgement.

Gone are the days for Non pro where we used to get invites in a month time....its better u file 190 along side 189


----------



## bhagat.dabas

buntygwt said:


> if your spouse had 6+ (competent) in all the modules then existing test will work the PR application, if its functional english then its already expired.
> 
> good luck.


as per skill select website:

*Information about family members 18 years old or older
*

If an additional family member 18 years old or older is applying for the visa with you, either:
they must have Functional English, or
you must pay an additional fee called a second instalment.
Tests proving Functional English must be completed no more than 12 months before applying for the visa or can be completed while your application is processed.


*How can I prove I have functional English?
*

To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

You are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand, or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.
An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test result of an overall band score of at least 147 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening and the test must have been taken on or after 1 January 2015. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English.
Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

personalmailtest said:


> _*Originally Posted by ashleycrestfall* View Post
> Granted
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's _
> 
> MY Query for which i need help..
> Congratulations Buddy,
> Hi @ashleycrestfall, expats team,
> 
> @ashleycrestfall, thanks for the Visa.
> Regarding below information written above in this thread, I have a query:
> 
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> 
> Did your partner take English ability test AGAIN ??
> what was your action for this CO question?
> 
> Please help , i would be having same scenario.
> Thanks


I blve the day u lodged ur visa...urs partner English test must not be older than 12 months


----------



## bhagat.dabas

braich.abhijeet said:


> I am expecting invite on Jan 3rd provided the capping is large enough. That being said, while I'm preparing documents, could you please advise me on the following:
> 
> Should one upload the supporting documents for the unclaimed experience too which has been deducted by ACS? Like offer and experience letters, banks statement?
> 
> I know many have uploaded everything and I want to do the same. But my agent is advising against it.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)



Whats the harm in uploading everything when u have it which enchances ur chances for direct grant.

for ur agent u are just another applicant, so its better to upload everything. 
I have seen 100s of agent who dont allow applicant to take medicals...they insist on CO Contact.

Choice is Yours


----------



## buntygwt

bhagat.dabas said:


> as per skill select website:
> 
> *Information about family members 18 years old or older
> *
> 
> If an additional family member 18 years old or older is applying for the visa with you, either:
> they must have Functional English, or
> you must pay an additional fee called a second instalment.
> Tests proving Functional English must be completed no more than 12 months before applying for the visa or can be completed while your application is processed.
> 
> 
> *How can I prove I have functional English?
> *
> 
> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> You are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand, or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.
> An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> A Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test result of an overall band score of at least 147 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening and the test must have been taken on or after 1 January 2015. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> A positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English.
> Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
> Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


hi bhagat,

please also check how can i prove i have competent English ?
its different than the functional English.

good luck.


----------



## kinnu369

Wish you a all a very happy answer a prosperous new year.
May all your wishes come true this year and a speedy grant !!!


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat

Wish you all a very happy new year 2018.
Definitely everyone will get there grant soon.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

buntygwt said:


> hi bhagat,
> 
> please also check how can i prove i have competent English ?
> its different than the functional English.
> 
> good luck.




The above case was about partner english requirement for which functional english is a requirement which means if ur partner is not primary applicant and he is in independent (not claiming points ) then he needs to prove functional english

Competent word is applicable for primary applicant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

buntygwt said:


> hi bhagat,
> 
> please also check how can i prove i have competent English ?
> its different than the functional English.
> 
> good luck.




https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

The Federal Government is asking for comments about the size and composition of Australia’s migration program
The Federal Government is asking for comments about the size and composition of Australia’s migration program

http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Repor...papers/managing-australias-migrant-intake.pdf

In short they are not trying to reduce the program, rather get the mix right between temporary and permanent visas and encouraging people to move to regional areas.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

kinnu369 said:


> The Federal Government is asking for comments about the size and composition of Australia’s migration program
> The Federal Government is asking for comments about the size and composition of Australia’s migration program
> 
> http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Repor...papers/managing-australias-migrant-intake.pdf
> 
> In short they are not trying to reduce the program, rather get the mix right between temporary and permanent visas and encouraging people to move to regional areas.


I Blve the current party is playing safe with Immigration. Paul Hanison, the leader who is replica of Trump and is in opposition has made big headlines on high levels of Immigrants....which may be against Turnbull in coming elections.

Dont be surprised if the numbers may be reduced by 10-20 percent because its public opinion. The sense among Aussie is that Immigration level is high which is same being observed in USA, UK etc.


----------



## kinnu369

bhagat.dabas said:


> I Blve the current party is playing safe with Immigration. Paul Hanison, the leader who is replica of Trump and is in opposition has made big headlines on high levels of Immigrants....which may be against Turnbull in coming elections.
> 
> Dont be surprised if the numbers may be reduced by 10-20 percent because its public opinion. The sense among Aussie is that Immigration level is high which is same being observed in USA, UK etc.


May be you are right.. there is a news saying that most of the people are living in big cities like sydney, melbourne etc..


----------



## swatee25

All the best to all who are waiting for a grant or invite.

I am waiting for an invite - hopefully there is a round tomorrow and I get the invite.

262112 - 70 points - 189 visa - EOI filed on 5th December 2017.


----------



## sharma1981

swatee25 said:


> All the best to all who are waiting for a grant or invite.
> 
> I am waiting for an invite - hopefully there is a round tomorrow and I get the invite.
> 
> 262112 - 70 points - 189 visa - EOI filed on 5th December 2017.


Invite should start coming today at 7:30 PM IST if the draw date is Jan 3rd


----------



## swatee25

sharma1981 said:


> Invite should start coming today at 7:30 PM IST if the draw date is Jan 3rd



Yes! DIBP does say there is a round today...but again....not sure.....I hope to get an invite soon....

How ironic is it....until July 2017, 70 points were considered as high scores...and invites were received almost in the immediate round....the scenario has changed so much within a span of three-four months....aahhh


----------



## perfect_devil

sharma1981 said:


> Invite should start coming today at 7:30 PM IST if the draw date is Jan 3rd


If it happens, it will start coming by 6:30pm IST.


----------



## tasi

Any idea if they have reached first week of November applications yet?


----------



## ajayaustralia

swatee25 said:


> Yes! DIBP does say there is a round today...but again....not sure.....I hope to get an invite soon....
> 
> How ironic is it....until July 2017, 70 points were considered as high scores...and invites were received almost in the immediate round....the scenario has changed so much within a span of three-four months....aahhh


True, someone on this forum based on his experience(Past years) advised me that I will get the invitation by November/December with 65 points. Luckily, I gave my PTE again and Scored 20 points and improved my points to 75 and got the invitation in next round. Things are changing for sure.

Regards/AJ


----------



## Gopsat

bhagat.dabas said:


> kinnu369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Federal Government is asking for comments about the size and composition of Australia’s migration program
> The Federal Government is asking for comments about the size and composition of Australia’s migration program
> 
> http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Repor...papers/managing-australias-migrant-intake.pdf
> 
> In short they are not trying to reduce the program, rather get the mix right between temporary and permanent visas and encouraging people to move to regional areas.
> 
> 
> 
> I Blve the current party is playing safe with Immigration. Paul Hanison, the leader who is replica of Trump and is in opposition has made big headlines on high levels of Immigrants....which may be against Turnbull in coming elections.
> 
> Dont be surprised if the numbers may be reduced by 10-20 percent because its public opinion. The sense among Aussie is that Immigration level is high which is same being observed in USA, UK etc.
Click to expand...

Does this impact in any way for those already lodged there visa application ?


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

tasi said:


> What is the consequence of applyong for two visas at the same time?
> 
> I lodges my 189 visa application on 9th of november but i want to go to Australia asap, so i was thinking of applying foe the 476 visa.
> 
> Will it delay my 189 application or cause any complications?



Which ever comes last will override the first, so it will be a rick in the case of your 189 visa comes first and the 457 after. Unless u withdraw it.


----------



## kinnu369

Gopsat said:


> Does this impact in any way for those already lodged there visa application ?


I don't think it will be applicable for the applications already lodged. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Gopsat said:


> Does this impact in any way for those already lodged there visa application ?




Nope ....it will have impact may be during 2018-19 Numbers i.e during June/July 2018 onwards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

Hi Friends,

In my EOI I have given institution name as my university name. Now while filling the visa I believe it's the college name they are asking for. Can I give the college name instead of Uni name?

Hope this will not be a problem with CO.


----------



## kinnu369

prashantpratik said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> In my EOI I have given institution name as my university name. Now while filling the visa I believe it's the college name they are asking for. Can I give the college name instead of Uni name?
> 
> Hope this will not be a problem with CO.


You can give it and it should not be a problem as your college name as well as its affiliated University also will be given on the degree certificate. Hope this helps! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

tasi said:


> Any idea if they have reached first week of November applications yet?


they don't really go in such sequence. There are a lot of November applicants who got grants already.


----------



## andreyx108b

prashantpratik said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> In my EOI I have given institution name as my university name. Now while filling the visa I believe it's the college name they are asking for. Can I give the college name instead of Uni name?
> 
> Hope this will not be a problem with CO.


You can add multiply names.


----------



## target8

andreyx108b said:


> they don't really go in such sequence. There are a lot of November applicants who got grants already.


Wow!! Really? It would be a great news!


----------



## andreyx108b

target8 said:


> Wow!! Really? It would be a great news!


See in the tracker.


----------



## sonamt

andreyx108b said:


> See in the tracker.




Is it true for mostly onshore applicants? 

I haven't come across a single thread in the forums regarding November applicants receiving grants! 

Does dibp consider following conditions: 
Onshore vs offshore
Application by agents vs without agent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex

sonamt said:


> Is it true for mostly onshore applicants?
> 
> I haven't come across a single thread in the forums regarding November applicants receiving grants!
> 
> Does dibp consider following conditions:
> Onshore vs offshore
> Application by agents vs without agent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I previously asked DIBP regarding that, and said that there's NO such conditions. Just stick to their timelines and be thankful if your application has been processed earlier.


----------



## mobius 1

Hi Folks,

Please advise on this peculiar situation which I am facing.

I have already received an invite after submitting EOI for 189.

But Now I have realized that while submitting the EOI, I had mentioned only the experience which was deemed relevant by ACS.

That is, I did not mention 2 years of work experience which was not counted by ACS.

As I have already got the invite, I cannot modify the EOI now.

Do you think this would cause any issue while applying for the Visa and what should I now mention as the work experience in my Visa application?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## sharma1981

mobius 1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Please advise on this peculiar situation which I am facing.
> 
> I have already received an invite after submitting EOI for 189.
> 
> But Now I have realized that while submitting the EOI, I had mentioned only the experience which was deemed relevant by ACS.
> 
> That is, I did not mention 2 years of work experience which was not counted by ACS.
> 
> As I have already got the invite, I cannot modify the EOI now.
> 
> Do you think this would cause any issue while applying for the Visa and what should I now mention as the work experience in my Visa application?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Hi

You have not over claimed any extra points so i do not see it as a case of fraud.

While lodging VISA application after invite you can add even the NON-RELEVANT exp details. 
Once fees is paid you need to upload ALL the docs (relevent plus non-relevant). Also there is button called "Update US" in immiaccount post VISA lodge where you can explain this situation to DIBP that while VISA lodge you are adding even non-relevant employment details. I DO NOT think they will complain.

Second option (your wish) is to submit a new EOI, get the new invite and then lodge VISA.


----------



## mobius 1

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> You have not over claimed any extra points so i do not see it as a case of fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> While lodging VISA application after invite you can add even the NON-RELEVANT exp details.
> 
> Once fees is paid you need to upload ALL the docs (relevent plus non-relevant). Also there is button called "Update US" in immiaccount post VISA lodge where you can explain this situation to DIBP that while VISA lodge you are adding even non-relevant employment details. I DO NOT think they will complain.
> 
> 
> 
> Second option (your wish) is to submit a new EOI, get the new invite and then lodge VISA.




Perfect ! Thanks very much. As I have given complete information in ACS and will provide complete history in the Application. I would go ahead and apply. 

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdeep225

mobius 1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Please advise on this peculiar situation which I am facing.
> 
> I have already received an invite after submitting EOI for 189.
> 
> But Now I have realized that while submitting the EOI, I had mentioned only the experience which was deemed relevant by ACS.
> 
> That is, I did not mention 2 years of work experience which was not counted by ACS.
> 
> As I have already got the invite, I cannot modify the EOI now.
> 
> Do you think this would cause any issue while applying for the Visa and what should I now mention as the work experience in my Visa application?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Hello brother,
This will not make any difference. you can proceed ahead...As you are not claiming points for that job, so it doesnt make any difference. While filling visa application form please only mention the experience you filled in EOI.
Also in form 80 and 1221, please mention that you were free for that period or were studying.
That is my suggestion.
Regards


----------



## reyno_obrien

andreyx108b said:


> they don't really go in such sequence. There are a lot of November applicants who got grants already.


Hi Andrew,
Are you sure Nov applicants had got grants?? i dont see anything mentioned in immi tracker.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## target8

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi Andrew,
> Are you sure Nov applicants had got grants?? i dont see anything mentioned in immi tracker.
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
> *Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
> *Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


I didn't see any either...


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda

Hi All,
What is the typical time frame between submitting the application and having a case officer assigned to our file?

Thanks


----------



## kinnu369

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Hi All,
> What is the typical time frame between submitting the application and having a case officer assigned to our file?
> 
> Thanks


Before 60 days.


----------



## RenVilo

kinnu369 said:


> Before 60 days.


Will you be notified if you get a CO or will you just get a email stating its granted if you have uploaded all your documents and the CO doesn't need anything. Also, does the 60 days include weekends? I submitted 9 Dec so I can expect something before 9 Feb (est 2 months but there's some holiday's in between.


----------



## kinnu369

RenVilo said:


> Will you be notified if you get a CO or will you just get a email stating its granted if you have uploaded all your documents and the CO doesn't need anything. Also, does the 60 days include weekends? I submitted 9 Dec so I can expect something before 9 Feb (est 2 months but there's some holiday's in between.


In either of the cases, you will be notified by an e-mail.

Yes including weekends. You can expect something before Feb 9 mostly.

All the best !!


----------



## RenVilo

kinnu369 said:


> In either of the cases, you will be notified by an e-mail.
> 
> Yes including weekends. You can expect something before Feb 9 mostly.
> 
> All the best !!


I hope this is the case and I really hope its a direct grant as everything possible has been uploaded  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi Andrew,
> Are you sure Nov applicants had got grants?? i dont see anything mentioned in immi tracker.
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
> *Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
> *Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


sorry, i saw a number of sc190, you are right there are non of november in sc189 with grants.


----------



## prassu1

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Hi All,
> What is the typical time frame between submitting the application and having a case officer assigned to our file?
> 
> Thanks


I have seen instances on the forum wherein the members were contacted first time even after 6 months of lodging


----------



## Aussietobe

Hey all..!! Lodged my visa on 9th September and this wait is killing..!!
When will God be on our side..n when will He listen..?


----------



## sath30

Hey all,

I require advice on the following, please kindly help,

I have Lodged for Visa in November 2017 submitted all the docs and cleared the Medicals, 

I have uploaded docs for myself, my wife & child,

By mistake, I have uploaded FORM 1229 for the Child for custody which is not required as myself & my wife are biological parents and mentioned in birth certificate also,

Not sure whether the Case office would ignore this or Do I have to update him...

Still, now NO case officer assigned and its still in RECEIVED status,

Please kindly reply.

Thank you.


----------



## aks80

sath30 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I require advice on the following, please kindly help,
> 
> I have Lodged for Visa in November 2017 submitted all the docs and cleared the Medicals,
> 
> I have uploaded docs for myself, my wife & child,
> 
> By mistake, I have uploaded FORM 1229 for the Child for custody which is not required as myself & my wife are biological parents and mentioned in birth certificate also,
> 
> Not sure whether the Case office would ignore this or Do I have to update him...
> 
> Still, now NO case officer assigned and its still in RECEIVED status,
> 
> Please kindly reply.
> 
> Thank you.


It will most likely be ignored.


----------



## VivekMishra

Hi All,

I have lodged the visa and uploaded the below mention documents. I trying to upload as many as documents I can. Please let me know if I am missing any important document or I can add documents to make my case stronger with more supporting documents. I trying and wishing for a direct grant.
*Primary Applicant:*
*1) Age:* Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
*2) Employment:* All Offer letters, All companies roles and responsibilities, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement, ePF statement for Current company (5 years), All Tax documents Form 16 and Form 26AS
*3) Education:* BTech Degree, Marksheets, Transcript, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
*4) Skill Assessment:* ACS
*5) Travel Document:* Old and New Passport
*6) Language Ability:* PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
*7) Character*: PCC, Form 80
*8) Others:* Form 1221, Photo

*Dependent Applicant:*
*1) Age:* Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
*2) Others:* All Offer letters, All companies roles, and responsibilities letters, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement
*3) Others:* MBA Degree, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
*4) Travel Document*: Passport
*5) Language Ability:* PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
*6) Character:* PCC (Pending), Form 80
*7) Others:* Form 1221, Photo
*8) Relationship Proof:* Marriage certificate, Aadhar, Passport

Our medical is done and It is clear (No action required)

Regards
Vivek


----------



## RenVilo

VivekMishra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa and uploaded the below mention documents. I trying to upload as many as documents I can. Please let me know if I am missing any important document or I can add documents to make my case stronger with more supporting documents. I trying and wishing for a direct grant.
> *Primary Applicant:*
> *1) Age:* Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> *2) Employment:* All Offer letters, All companies roles and responsibilities, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement, ePF statement for Current company (5 years), All Tax documents Form 16 and Form 26AS
> *3) Education:* BTech Degree, Marksheets, Transcript, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> *4) Skill Assessment:* ACS
> *5) Travel Document:* Old and New Passport
> *6) Language Ability:* PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> *7) Character*: PCC, Form 80
> *8) Others:* Form 1221, Photo
> 
> *Dependent Applicant:*
> *1) Age:* Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> *2) Others:* All Offer letters, All companies roles, and responsibilities letters, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement
> *3) Others:* MBA Degree, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> *4) Travel Document*: Passport
> *5) Language Ability:* PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> *6) Character:* PCC (Pending), Form 80
> *7) Others:* Form 1221, Photo
> *8) Relationship Proof:* Marriage certificate, Aadhar, Passport
> 
> Our medical is done and It is clear (No action required)
> 
> Regards
> Vivek


Are all of those letter required for the dependent applicant as well? Also, do we have to submit an photo (assuming passport size photo?)


----------



## perfect_devil

Hi Folks,

For form 80 and 1221, can we just take the scan of signature page and attach it back to the main form to avoid scanning whole document?


----------



## Vivek6_m

prashantpratik said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> For form 80 and 1221, can we just take the scan of signature page and attach it back to the main form to avoid scanning whole document?


Yes. Just Scan & Attach the pages which has Signature..

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## VivekMishra

RenVilo said:


> VivekMishra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa and uploaded the below mention documents. I trying to upload as many as documents I can. Please let me know if I am missing any important document or I can add documents to make my case stronger with more supporting documents. I trying and wishing for a direct grant.
> *Primary Applicant:*
> *1) Age:* Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> *2) Employment:* All Offer letters, All companies roles and responsibilities, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement, ePF statement for Current company (5 years), All Tax documents Form 16 and Form 26AS
> *3) Education:* BTech Degree, Marksheets, Transcript, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> *4) Skill Assessment:* ACS
> *5) Travel Document:* Old and New Passport
> *6) Language Ability:* PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> *7) Character*: PCC, Form 80
> *8) Others:* Form 1221, Photo
> 
> *Dependent Applicant:*
> *1) Age:* Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> *2) Others:* All Offer letters, All companies roles, and responsibilities letters, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement
> *3) Others:* MBA Degree, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> *4) Travel Document*: Passport
> *5) Language Ability:* PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> *6) Character:* PCC (Pending), Form 80
> *7) Others:* Form 1221, Photo
> *8) Relationship Proof:* Marriage certificate, Aadhar, Passport
> 
> Our medical is done and It is clear (No action required)
> 
> Regards
> Vivek
> 
> 
> 
> Are all of those letter required for the dependent applicant as well? Also, do we have to submit an photo (assuming passport size photo?)
Click to expand...

I have uploaded them as in form 80 I mentioned my wife working and has done masters.


----------



## aks80

VivekMishra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa and uploaded the below mention documents. I trying to upload as many as documents I can. Please let me know if I am missing any important document or I can add documents to make my case stronger with more supporting documents. I trying and wishing for a direct grant.
> *Primary Applicant:*
> *1) Age:* Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> *2) Employment:* All Offer letters, All companies roles and responsibilities, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement, ePF statement for Current company (5 years), All Tax documents Form 16 and Form 26AS
> *3) Education:* BTech Degree, Marksheets, Transcript, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> *4) Skill Assessment:* ACS
> *5) Travel Document:* Old and New Passport
> *6) Language Ability:* PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> *7) Character*: PCC, Form 80
> *8) Others:* Form 1221, Photo
> 
> *Dependent Applicant:*
> *1) Age:* Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> *2) Others:* All Offer letters, All companies roles, and responsibilities letters, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement
> *3) Others:* MBA Degree, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> *4) Travel Document*: Passport
> *5) Language Ability:* PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> *6) Character:* PCC (Pending), Form 80
> *7) Others:* Form 1221, Photo
> *8) Relationship Proof:* Marriage certificate, Aadhar, Passport
> 
> Our medical is done and It is clear (No action required)
> 
> Regards
> Vivek


Photo is not needed. You may want to include your CV.


----------



## Vivek6_m

VivekMishra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa and uploaded the below mention documents. I trying to upload as many as documents I can. Please let me know if I am missing any important document or I can add documents to make my case stronger with more supporting documents. I trying and wishing for a direct grant.
> *Primary Applicant:*
> *1) Age:* Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> *2) Employment:* All Offer letters, All companies roles and responsibilities, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement, ePF statement for Current company (5 years), All Tax documents Form 16 and Form 26AS
> *3) Education:* BTech Degree, Marksheets, Transcript, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> *4) Skill Assessment:* ACS
> *5) Travel Document:* Old and New Passport
> *6) Language Ability:* PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> *7) Character*: PCC, Form 80
> *8) Others:* Form 1221, Photo
> 
> *Dependent Applicant:*
> *1) Age:* Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> *2) Others:* All Offer letters, All companies roles, and responsibilities letters, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement
> *3) Others:* MBA Degree, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> *4) Travel Document*: Passport
> *5) Language Ability:* PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> *6) Character:* PCC (Pending), Form 80
> *7) Others:* Form 1221, Photo
> *8) Relationship Proof:* Marriage certificate, Aadhar, Passport
> 
> Our medical is done and It is clear (No action required)
> 
> Regards
> Vivek



Hi Vivek,
It's Great that you have covered almost everything as per my knowledge. To make your Application Fool Proof, you can Add Further documents:

Primary Applicant:
Employment: Old Company Payslips (3 Initial + 3 Last), Old Company EPF, Resume

Secondary Applicant:
Relationship Proof (If Available): Joint Bank Account, Family Health Insurances (Old & Current), Nomination of Spouse (Bank, Insurance, Etc.,)

Education: Bachelors Degree + Marksheets.

* I believe that if you are Claiming 5 Points for Spouse Skills Assessment, Age & English Language Proof are more than enough (It's Good that you have given All Employment & Educational documents).

Hope you have Notarised your documents!!

I have also come across of a Post as one CO has asked for Australian Values Statement (Form 1281).

Providing more documents will make your case strong & there are less chances that CO will contact you back requesting additional documents.

In my case, I have provided all my documents (I haven't claimed 5 Points for Partner Skills & only covered on Functional English).

I haven't received any CO contact yet & Only EV was done by AHC.

All the best on your Grant..


----------



## perfect_devil

Folks,

Is it required to submit partner's bachelor degree certificate?
My wife has done her masters and has all her documents including functional English certificate but bachelors degree certificate(though bachelors marks card are there) .

Note: I am not claiming partner points.


----------



## Vivek6_m

prashantpratik said:


> Folks,
> 
> Is it required to submit partner's bachelor degree certificate?
> My wife has done her masters and has all her documents including functional English certificate but bachelors degree certificate(though bachelors marks card are there) .
> 
> Note: I am not claiming partner points.


Hi,

I have submitted Functional English Certificates for both of my Spouse's Degrees (Bachelors + Masters) along with Notarised documents (Marklist + Degree)..


----------



## VivekMishra

prashantpratik said:


> Folks,
> 
> Is it required to submit partner's bachelor degree certificate?
> My wife has done her masters and has all her documents including functional English certificate but bachelors degree certificate(though bachelors marks card are there).
> 
> Note: I am not claiming partner points.


I am in the same situation. I am not claiming partner's point. My wife does not have her bachelor degree with her and we have to collect it from the respective university which is quite a tedious task. Partner's bachelor degree certificate is not a required document. It would support to proof functional English ability. In my case, For functional English, my wife gave PTE so not having bachelor degree should work.


----------



## perfect_devil

VivekMishra said:


> I am in the same situation. I am not claiming partner's point. My wife does not have her bachelor degree with her and we have to collect it from the respective university which is quite a tedious task. Partner's bachelor degree certificate is not a required document. It would support to proof functional English ability. In my case, For functional English, my wife gave PTE so not having bachelor degree should work.


For my wife, her functional english certificate is based on her masters degree. So, I hope bachelor degree will not be asked by CO.


----------



## VivekMishra

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi Vivek,
> It's Great that you have covered almost everything as per my knowledge. To make your Application Fool Proof, you can Add Further documents:
> 
> Primary Applicant:
> Employment: Old Company Payslips (3 Initial + 3 Last), Old Company EPF, Resume
> 
> Secondary Applicant:
> Relationship Proof (If Available): Joint Bank Account, Family Health Insurances (Old & Current), Nomination of Spouse (Bank, Insurance, Etc.,)
> 
> Education: Bachelors Degree + Marksheets.
> 
> * I believe that if you are Claiming 5 Points for Spouse Skills Assessment, Age & English Language Proof are more than enough (It's Good that you have given All Employment & Educational documents).
> 
> Hope you have Notarised your documents!!
> 
> I have also come across of a Post as one CO has asked for Australian Values Statement (Form 1281).
> 
> Providing more documents will make your case strong & there are less chances that CO will contact you back requesting additional documents.
> 
> In my case, I have provided all my documents (I haven't claimed 5 Points for Partner Skills & only covered on Functional English).
> 
> I haven't received any CO contact yet & Only EV was done by AHC.
> 
> All the best on your Grant..


Hi Vivek,

Thanks for your reply. 

*Primary Applicant:*
Employment: 
1) Old Company Payslips (3 Initial + 3 Last)- *Working on it. Trying to get from the previous company*, 
2)Old Company EPF- *I am not sure how to get it. I have transferred the account to a single UAN. Those accounts are not showing in the UAN. I have to search if I can find, but looks impossible right now.*
3)Resume: *Going to upload the updated resume by today.*

*Secondary Applicant:*
Relationship Proof (If Available): 
Joint Bank Account: *I will get it from the bank and upload it.*
Family Health Insurances (Old & Current): I can check with the company and will upload

Education: Bachelors Degree (does not have. It would be long to get from the university)
Marksheets: I will upload it.

Note: I am not claiming partner's point.

Regards
Vivek


----------



## Vivek6_m

VivekMishra said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> *Primary Applicant:*
> Employment:
> 1) Old Company Payslips (3 Initial + 3 Last)- *Working on it. Trying to get from the previous company*,
> 2)Old Company EPF- *I am not sure how to get it. I have transferred the account to a single UAN. Those accounts are not showing in the UAN. I have to search if I can find, but looks impossible right now.*
> 3)Resume: *Going to upload the updated resume by today.*
> 
> *Secondary Applicant:*
> Relationship Proof (If Available):
> Joint Bank Account: *I will get it from the bank and upload it.*
> Family Health Insurances (Old & Current): I can check with the company and will upload
> 
> Education: Bachelors Degree (does not have. It would be long to get from the university)
> Marksheets: I will upload it.
> 
> Note: I am not claiming partner's point.
> 
> Regards
> Vivek


Hi Vivek,

If you are Not claiming 5 Partner Points, then there is No need to Provide Employment Documents of your Spouse..

Functional English: Test Score should have an average band score of least (IELTS/PTE-A) based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

IELTS: At least 4.5.

PTE (Academic): At least 30.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Therefore the Test results is more than enough to Substantiate everything to prove Functional English.

Old EPF: I know its hard to download the Statement which was Merged/Withdrawn. Luckily I have downloaded the same before merging as one.

* Better to contact someone who deals with EPF (Current HR) to find on Any Chances/How to download the Old Statements??


----------



## Vivek6_m

More the Supporting Documents we provide (Not Unnecessary Docs), the Work of CO gets Easy & Simple. 

The Timeline will also get Reduced & probability of getting Direct Grant is also High!!

All the Best..


----------



## Vivek6_m

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> If you are Not claiming 5 Partner Points, then there is No need to Provide Employment Documents of your Spouse..
> 
> Functional English: Test Score should have an average band score of least (IELTS/PTE-A) based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> IELTS: At least 4.5.
> 
> PTE (Academic): At least 30.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> Therefore the Test results is more than enough to Substantiate everything to prove Functional English.
> 
> Old EPF: I know its hard to download the Statement which was Merged/Withdrawn. Luckily I have downloaded the same before merging as one.
> 
> * Better to contact someone who deals with EPF (Current HR) to find on Any Chances/How to download the Old Statements??



If your Spouse would have got a Score of IELTS 6/ PTE (A) 50, then your Spouse has proved that she have competent English..


----------



## VivekMishra

Vivek6_m said:


> Vivek6_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vivek,
> 
> If you are Not claiming 5 Partner Points, then there is No need to Provide Employment Documents of your Spouse..
> 
> Functional English: Test Score should have an average band score of least (IELTS/PTE-A) based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> IELTS: At least 4.5.
> 
> PTE (Academic): At least 30.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> Therefore the Test results is more than enough to Substantiate everything to prove Functional English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old EPF: I know its hard to download the Statement which was Merged/Withdrawn. Luckily I have downloaded the same before merging as one.
> 
> * Better to contact someone who deals with EPF (Current HR) to find on Any Chances/How to download the Old Statements??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your Spouse would have got a Score of IELTS 6/ PTE (A) 50, then your Spouse has proved that she have competent English..
Click to expand...

Yes she has scored above 60 in each section. And she gave her exam just on 25 dec


----------



## Vivek6_m

VivekMishra said:


> Yes she has scored above 60 in each section. And she gave her exam just on 25 dec


Great. The Score is Above Functional English.. No Employment Details are required at all.


----------



## perfect_devil

Guys,

My wife's father name has kumar as middle name on birth certificate but not on passport.

Will this be an issue?


----------



## NB

prashantpratik said:


> Guys,
> 
> My wife's father name has kumar as middle name on birth certificate but not on passport.
> 
> Will this be an issue?


Not an issue
Just make sure wherever the wife's father details are filled especially in Form 80 and Form 1221, you fill the column of if he was known by any other name with the middle name included

Cheers


----------



## DrSylvie

I know its not related to this thread but have not got any answers from other thread hence putting up my query here.
My husband got recently VIC 190 invitation to apply.
I am currently doing my MAsters in IT in melbourne and my husband is main applicant.
im planning to submit following documents:

Primary Applicant (My Husband):
1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. PTE Score report
4. EA skill assessment
5. Educational Docs
6. Skilled Employment Docs
a. Statutory Declaration form( what is this?)
b. IT returns for all years
c. Employment Certificate on company letter head
d. Payslips
e. Company Id card
7. PCC (India, USA, Aus)
8. Form80
9. Form1221
10. Passport size Photo
11. Marriage Certificate
12. Resume


Partner(Myself) :

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. Educational Docs
4. PCC (India, Aus)
5. Form80
6. Form1221
7. Passport size Photo
8.Functional Engish proof(what is eligible)

Relationship proof docs(Marriage is more than a year):

1. Marriage certifiate
2. Passport last pages with each others name in passports as spouse

I have couple of questions:
1. What is this Statutory document? Is it compulsory for both me and my husband? I ahve already downloaded it but dont know about is it compulsory or not?
2. What should I submit as proof of my functional english ? As I have finished 1.5 year in study in Aus n doing my last sem, unofficial transcript is fine? I have also done ELICOS in Aus so should I inlcude that too?
3.My IELTS date was 17 jan 2015. My score was 5.5 band overall(no band less than 5). So with 3 years validity, if I submit it before 17 Jan-2018 then will it be valid?
4.I watched couple videos about 190 application procedure which was for single applicant. How to upload spouse documents in Immiaccount? would it be with my husbands account or separate account?
5.Is it compulsory to upload all the documents with one sitting I mean when you do application? or i can first completed application only and then submit documents later as I might be missing some documents? How many days I have to submit documents after submitting application?
6.Is it ok to do medical after appliying for visa?
Please let me know If im missing any documents as I am planing to apply on this weekend.
By following this forum I have found that the members have wealth of knowledge when it comes to Immigration related queries so I am quite confident about getting informative response.


----------



## NB

DrSylvie said:


> I know its not related to this thread but have not got any answers from other thread hence putting up my query here.
> My husband got recently VIC 190 invitation to apply.
> I am currently doing my MAsters in IT in melbourne and my husband is main applicant.
> im planning to submit following documents:
> 
> Primary Applicant (My Husband):
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 3. PTE Score report
> 4. EA skill assessment
> 5. Educational Docs
> 6. Skilled Employment Docs
> a. Statutory Declaration form( what is this?)
> b. IT returns for all years
> c. Employment Certificate on company letter head
> d. Payslips
> e. Company Id card
> 7. PCC (India, USA, Aus)
> 8. Form80
> 9. Form1221
> 10. Passport size Photo
> 11. Marriage Certificate
> 12. Resume
> 
> 
> Partner(Myself) :
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 3. Educational Docs
> 4. PCC (India, Aus)
> 5. Form80
> 6. Form1221
> 7. Passport size Photo
> 8.Functional Engish proof(what is eligible)
> 
> Relationship proof docs(Marriage is more than a year):
> 
> 1. Marriage certifiate
> 2. Passport last pages with each others name in passports as spouse
> 
> I have couple of questions:
> 1. What is this Statutory document? Is it compulsory for both me and my husband? I ahve already downloaded it but dont know about is it compulsory or not?
> 2. What should I submit as proof of my functional english ? As I have finished 1.5 year in study in Aus n doing my last sem, unofficial transcript is fine? I have also done ELICOS in Aus so should I inlcude that too?
> 3.My IELTS date was 17 jan 2015. My score was 5.5 band overall(no band less than 5). So with 3 years validity, if I submit it before 17 Jan-2018 then will it be valid?
> 4.I watched couple videos about 190 application procedure which was for single applicant. How to upload spouse documents in Immiaccount? would it be with my husbands account or separate account?
> 5.Is it compulsory to upload all the documents with one sitting I mean when you do application? or i can first completed application only and then submit documents later as I might be missing some documents? How many days I have to submit documents after submitting application?
> 6.Is it ok to do medical after appliying for visa?
> Please let me know If im missing any documents as I am planing to apply on this weekend.
> By following this forum I have found that the members have wealth of knowledge when it comes to Immigration related queries so I am quite confident about getting informative response.


1. Statutory declaration in ACS context is related to your RNR which is used when you can't get a reference letter from your employer. I am not sure about EA context or if it is a VIC sponsorship requirement

2. If your current study in Australia is entirely in English, then proof that you have completed 1 year of study will suffice

3. Not required

4. A separate button will be available on the documents uploading page for uploading the dependant applicants documents in the same Immiaccount of the primary applicant 

5. You can upload the documents at your own sweet will. There is no cutoff time.
However, I would personally feel that you should complete the uploading in no later then 2 weeeks

6. Doing medicals after applying is also possible but will delay your application processing as you will have to wait for the CO to ask you to do the same.
If you do it earlier, then you don't have to wait for the CO to ask you and you stand a chance to get a direct grant

Your relationships proofs should be strengthened. 
Please add some joint bank accounts, joint property, joint rentals agreements, joint utility bills, joint credit card bills etc.
air and hotel bills for trips you have taken together 
Wedding and post wedding photos collage

Passport photos are Not required. It is not a beauty contest.
I do not know how this has crept into almost every list available on the forum
( I did not upload the same )

Bank statement for the primary applicant showing salary credit Is missing 
PF Deduction statement is missing
The complete set of documents submitted to EA for skills assessment, Is missing 
Aadhaar card for both of you, if available, can be attached

Name change evidence (if done )for you after marriage is missing

Cheers


----------



## DrSylvie

newbienz said:


> 1. Statutory declaration in ACS context is related to your RNR which is used when you can't get a reference letter from your employer. I am not sure about EA context or if it is a VIC sponsorship requirement
> 
> 2. If your current study in Australia is entirely in English, then proof that you have completed 1 year of study will suffice
> 
> 3. Not required
> 
> 4. A separate button will be available on the documents uploading page for uploading the dependant applicants documents in the same Immiaccount of the primary applicant
> 
> 5. You can upload the documents at your own sweet will. There is no cutoff time.
> However, I would personally feel that you should complete the uploading in no later then 2 weeeks
> 
> 6. Doing medicals after applying is also possible but will delay your application processing as you will have to wait for the CO to ask you to do the same.
> If you do it earlier, then you don't have to wait for the CO to ask you and you stand a chance to get a direct grant
> 
> Your relationships proofs should be strengthened.
> Please add some joint bank accounts, joint property, joint rentals agreements, joint utility bills, joint credit card bills etc.
> air and hotel bills for trips you have taken together
> Wedding and post wedding photos collage
> 
> Passport photos are Not required. It is not a beauty contest.
> I do not know how this has crept into almost every list available on the forum
> ( I did not upload the same )
> 
> Bank statement for the primary applicant showing salary credit Is missing
> PF Deduction statement is missing
> The complete set of documents submitted to EA for skills assessment, Is missing
> Aadhaar card for both of you, if available, can be attached
> 
> Name change evidence (if done )for you after marriage is missing
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Newbienz. you relieved most my worries.
As you said doing medicals before the visa application how can we do that coz it requires HAP ID right. Can you please let me know the procedure to get medicals done before visa application?
Also I have been married since 2012 with spouse name in passport. Do I still need other docs to proove?
Thanks again.


----------



## NB

DrSylvie said:


> Thanks Newbienz. you relieved most my worries.
> As you said doing medicals before the visa application how can we do that coz it requires HAP ID right. Can you please let me know the procedure to get medicals done before visa application?
> Also I have been married since 2012 with spouse name in passport. Do I still need other docs to proove?
> Thanks again.


Go through this link

Medicals - Auzworld Migration Pty Ltd

If you still have doubts, repost

If I were in your shoes, I would submit the maximum documents that I could arrange from my list given above for relationship evidence despite having each other name in the passport and 5 year old marriage 

The final decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## Vivek6_m

DrSylvie said:


> Thanks Newbienz. you relieved most my worries.
> As you said doing medicals before the visa application how can we do that coz it requires HAP ID right. Can you please let me know the procedure to get medicals done before visa application?
> Also I have been married since 2012 with spouse name in passport. Do I still need other docs to proove?
> Thanks again.





newbienz said:


> Go through this link
> 
> Medicals - Auzworld Migration Pty Ltd
> 
> If you still have doubts, repost
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I would submit the maximum documents that I could arrange from my list given above for relationship evidence despite having each other name in the passport and 5 year old marriage
> 
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


Hi DrSylvie,

In addition to the documents recommended Newbienz, You can Add Family Health Insurance Policies, Spouse Nomination (Bank, Insurances, Etc.,) to prove your relationship.


----------



## Vivek6_m

Hi Newbienz,

I have joined this Forum only a few days before. I could see a lot of contributions from you & its really Great!!

You are one of the valued member helping on wherever & whenever needed through your Posts.

I really appreciate all your help. Keep going..


----------



## DrSylvie

newbienz said:


> Go through this link
> 
> Medicals - Auzworld Migration Pty Ltd
> 
> If you still have doubts, repost
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I would submit the maximum documents that I could arrange from my list given above for relationship evidence despite having each other name in the passport and 5 year old marriage
> 
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


You right Newbienz, I would definitely collect as much as possible documents to proove whatever I am claiming.
That medical was full of ino.
Thanks again.


----------



## DrSylvie

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi DrSylvie,
> 
> In addition to the documents recommended Newbienz, You can Add Family Health Insurance Policies, Spouse Nomination (Bank, Insurances, Etc.,) to prove your relationship.


Yep Vivek. Will surely do dat.
Thanks for advice again.


----------



## perfect_devil

I see an increase in the visa fees. It's 3670 AUD for primary and 1835 for secondary applicant.


----------



## NB

prashantpratik said:


> I see an increase in the visa fees. It's 3670 AUD for primary and 1835 for secondary applicant.


I remember reading that the visa fees have been linked to an inflation index or similar

So the charges will automatically go up on fixed intervals as per the change in the index

Cheers


----------



## smaikap

Probably a silly question, but still. 

I have completed my health checkup and now I'm about to submit my 189 application. For all appliants there is this question :

Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?


Should I say yes here and just give the HAP ID?

In the health application status I see the below update :

A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


----------



## kinnu369

smaikap said:


> Probably a silly question, but still.
> 
> I have completed my health checkup and now I'm about to submit my 189 application. For all appliants there is this question :
> 
> Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
> 
> 
> Should I say yes here and just give the HAP ID?
> 
> In the health application status I see the below update :
> 
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


Yes. You are right. The medicals will be automatically updated by the hospital in a period of two weeks from tests.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmshihab

Hi,
Any Sep'17 applicant received CO contact or grant recently?


----------



## huongpinky

Hi guys, 
I have a query that is urging me for a few days but not sure if it is important or not. My partner lodged his 189 on 14/11/17 with me as a dependent. When he filled EOI, as we did not check out immi website about family member definition (excuse our stupidity), we thought family members are restricted to mum and dad and dependent child/wife. I'm actually his de facto partner and hence, he put no in the EOI. He of course did tick yes in having a partner to join to claim my partner point, just no family member. However, when we filled t in the form for 189, we checked again and realised de facto partner is also a family member, hence we ticked yes. 

Is there a way to fix this situation and should I just leave it or try to inform immi by any chance? We havent got CO contact or anything since we are november applicants.

I'd be deeply appreciated if anyone can answer my enquiry. Thank you all so much


----------



## smaikap

kinnu369 said:


> Yes. You are right. The medicals will be automatically updated by the hospital in a period of two weeks from tests.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


What should I write in Visa application form for medical related question for each candidate? Should I say yes and just provide the HAP ID? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

huongpinky said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a query that is urging me for a few days but not sure if it is important or not. My partner lodged his 189 on 14/11/17 with me as a dependent. When he filled EOI, as we did not check out immi website about family member definition (excuse our stupidity), we thought family members are restricted to mum and dad and dependent child/wife. I'm actually his de facto partner and hence, he put no in the EOI. He of course did tick yes in having a partner to join to claim my partner point, just no family member. However, when we filled t in the form for 189, we checked again and realised de facto partner is also a family member, hence we ticked yes.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this situation and should I just leave it or try to inform immi by any chance? We havent got CO contact or anything since we are november applicants.
> 
> I'd be deeply appreciated if anyone can answer my enquiry. Thank you all so much


There are some reputed MARA agents in Australia who charge about 300 AUD for a specific query 

If you are very worried you can ask for their professional opinion in this matter

Cheers


----------



## kinnu369

smaikap said:


> What should I write in Visa application form for medical related question for each candidate? Should I say yes and just provide the HAP ID?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes. Just give your HAP Id. That should suffice. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

Folks,

Finally I lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents today.

My initial date of EOI was 17th October but later in December I updated my EOI with more points.

But when I see my application, it shows the date of expression of interest as 17th October.

Is it correct?


----------



## huongpinky

newbienz said:


> huongpinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have a query that is urging me for a few days but not sure if it is important or not. My partner lodged his 189 on 14/11/17 with me as a dependent. When he filled EOI, as we did not check out immi website about family member definition (excuse our stupidity), we thought family members are restricted to mum and dad and dependent child/wife. I'm actually his de facto partner and hence, he put no in the EOI. He of course did tick yes in having a partner to join to claim my partner point, just no family member. However, when we filled t in the form for 189, we checked again and realised de facto partner is also a family member, hence we ticked yes.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this situation and should I just leave it or try to inform immi by any chance? We havent got CO contact or anything since we are november applicants.
> 
> I'd be deeply appreciated if anyone can answer my enquiry. Thank you all so much
> 
> 
> 
> There are some reputed MARA agents in Australia who charge about 300 AUD for a specific query
> 
> If you are very worried you can ask for their professional opinion in this matter
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks so much, i'll try to find one to ask


----------



## smaikap

I submitted my PR - 189 application *today*. The acknowledgement mail titled "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received - XXXXXXXXX" came with an attachment which contains :

Providing documents
We may make a decision on your application without requesting additional information. You should provide us
with all the information you feel is relevant.
As you lodged your application online, you should log in to your ImmiAccount to see the documents required
for your application.
*Do not send us original documents unless we ask for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that
they are certified copies.*

Till now I was under the impression that, I do not need to notarize any document for ImmiAccount upload. Is that not correct?

Did you guys attach attested copies of all your documents for ImmiAccount ?


----------



## kinnu369

smaikap said:


> I submitted my PR - 189 application *today*. The acknowledgement mail titled "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received - XXXXXXXXX" came with an attachment which contains :
> 
> Providing documents
> We may make a decision on your application without requesting additional information. You should provide us
> with all the information you feel is relevant.
> As you lodged your application online, you should log in to your ImmiAccount to see the documents required
> for your application.
> *Do not send us original documents unless we ask for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that
> they are certified copies.*
> 
> Till now I was under the impression that, I do not need to notarize any document for ImmiAccount upload. Is that not correct?
> 
> Did you guys attach attested copies of all your documents for ImmiAccount ?


No need if they are colour scans of the original documents. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi

Hi, 

I have importes my 189 application, i was windering if every update given to the agent is also reflected on the mirror account? Its really important that i know what happens as i need to withdraw anither visa application if my PR comes before it.


----------



## NB

tasi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have importes my 189 application, i was windering if every update given to the agent is also reflected on the mirror account? Its really important that i know what happens as i need to withdraw anither visa application if my PR comes before it.


You are accessing the same data from the same server as your agent once you have imported the account

So every time you login, you will see the latest data

However, you will not get any email notifications, as that would only be sent to your agent

Cheers


----------



## tasi

Its awfully quiet in here... Makes me very anxious.


----------



## Mashee

Co contacted for form 1399 and UK police clearance. UK degree was a distance learned degree,so the agent told me that she will email the case officer stating that.

I have clearly mentioned the address of my local institute but I think case officer has just missed it. Anyway just can't think of a reason to ask for form 1399 as we were not connected to military services or any other relevant area.

Code :261313
Invitation :04 October 2017
Lodged : 24 October 2017


----------



## Rif_Z

Mashee said:


> Co contacted for form 1399 and UK police clearance. UK degree was a distance learned degree,so the agent told me that she will email the case officer stating that.
> 
> I have clearly mentioned the address of my local institute but I think case officer has just missed it. Anyway just can't think of a reason to ask for form 1399 as we were not connected to military services or any other relevant area.
> 
> Code :261313
> Invitation :04 October 2017
> Lodged : 24 October 2017


Hi Mashee,

Was your qualification UK based that was followed locally? Like the direct entry to final year from an HND?


----------



## yamaha5225

Hi 

My application shows "Assessment in progress" from Sept 2017. Obtained medical clearance mid of Dec 2017. May I know when can I expect the CO assignment? 
Thanks


----------



## NB

yamaha5225 said:


> Hi
> 
> My application shows "Assessment in progress" from Sept 2017. Obtained medical clearance mid of Dec 2017. May I know when can I expect the CO assignment?
> Thanks


It is not necessary that a CO will introduce himself when he gets your case
It’s quite possible that someone may already be processing your case

You may get contacted only if he needs some documentation from you else you can receive the grant directly as I did without a single contact from the CO

Cheers


----------



## Mashee

Hi Mashee,

Was your qualification UK based that was followed locally? Like the direct entry to final year from an HND?[/QUOTE]

Hi Rif_z,

Yes it was..


----------



## yamaha5225

newbienz said:


> It is not necessary that a CO will introduce himself when he gets your case
> It’s quite possible that someone may already be processing your case
> 
> You may get contacted only if he needs some documentation from you else you can receive the grant directly as I did without a single contact from the CO
> 
> Cheers


Thanks again newbienz! You helped me numerous times to clear my doubts.


----------



## redato

*visa 189*

Hi everyone,
I am new in this forum. I actually have two questions if you don't mind:

1) I would like to know what are the likelihood of getting a sponsorship from NSW with 55 points in the occupation civil Engineers 233211 .

2) and considering this figure below what are the chances for getting an invitation to a 189 visa with 65 points ? will it take a long time in your opinion?

Occupation ID Description Occupation Ceiling Value 2017-18 Invitations to date

2332 Civil Engineering Professionals 3296 333


thank you for your help.


----------



## iulian

redato said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new in this forum. I actually have two questions if you don't mind:
> 
> 1) I would like to know what are the likelihood of getting a sponsorship from NSW with 55 points in the occupation civil Engineers 233211 .
> 
> 2) and considering this figure below what are the chances for getting an invitation to a 189 visa with 65 points ? will it take a long time in your opinion?
> 
> Occupation ID Description Occupation Ceiling Value 2017-18 Invitations to date
> 
> 2332 Civil Engineering Professionals 3296 333
> 
> 
> thank you for your help.


Hi there!
1. very unlikely, there are people with 70/75 points waiting to be nominated. But you can always try.
2. with 65 points it's hard to guess or estimate considering the low numbers of invitations issued lately (therefore the higher threshold). Nevertheless, if you have 65 points, I would advise you to apply as soon as possible at least to be in the queue.

About the ceiling numbers, don't count on them so much. They represent the availability, not a priority.

Cheers.


----------



## redato

iulian said:


> Hi there!
> 1. very unlikely, there are people with 70/75 points waiting to be nominated. But you can always try.
> 2. with 65 points it's hard to guess or estimate considering the low numbers of invitations issued lately (therefore the higher threshold). Nevertheless, if you have 65 points, I would advise you to apply as soon as possible at least to be in the queue.
> 
> About the ceiling numbers, don't count on them so much. They represent the availability, not a priority.
> 
> Cheers.




he thank you julian,

I was wondering if I can claim more points for my english skills and wait until an invitation and take it again during the 60 days that i have to lodge my application . All this, in order to have time to improve my english and to be as soon as possible in the queue. 

thanks for your tips.


----------



## shekharsince1986

Hello everyone,

I was signed out for few days and so was DIBP I assume.
Any recent grants reported here? I see no movement in immitracker.

Nirmal


'The best is yet to come'

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297

redato said:


> he thank you julian,
> 
> I was wondering if I can claim more points for my english skills and wait until an invitation and take it again during the 60 days that i have to lodge my application . All this, in order to have time to improve my english and to be as soon as possible in the queue.
> 
> thanks for your tips.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/can-i-submit-an-eoi

You cannot submit EOI without valid English test results. Claiming points for something that you don't already have is same as cheating. Wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## iulian

redato said:


> he thank you julian,
> 
> I was wondering if I can claim more points for my english skills and wait until an invitation and take it again during the 60 days that i have to lodge my application . All this, in order to have time to improve my english and to be as soon as possible in the queue.
> 
> thanks for your tips.


It's better not to claim points for something you don't have yet. They will reject the visa application when they will compare the dates from EOI against the actual dates from one's documents.
What you can do is to submit an EOI (if you have minimum 60 points) and work on increasing your score (better english, NAATI accreditation, partner's points).
Once you have achieved extra points, update your EOI and it will increase the points automatically and give you a better chance to be selected in the next round.
Remember to be transparent with your case in order to avoid waste of time and disappointment. 
Cheers.


----------



## redato

hi,
the problem is without superior english i cant reach 60 points (only 55 points) . And I am afraid it will take time to improve my english  . I had 7 in ielts but seems very hard for me, so I will probably switch on PTE hopefully try to get 79 in each branch.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

redato said:


> he thank you julian,
> 
> I was wondering if I can claim more points for my english skills and wait until an invitation and take it again during the 60 days that i have to lodge my application . All this, in order to have time to improve my english and to be as soon as possible in the queue.
> 
> thanks for your tips.


When you file the EOI, under English, it specifically asks you for the scores in the test. It also asks for the unqiue test number from PTE or IELTS.

You can't get that unique number without a valid test result.

Try your plan once on the official website, you will get to know what I'm talking about. 

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## redato

Another questions guys

Considering now the results bellow of the occupations ceilings, my question is :
Occupation ID Description Occupation Ceiling Invitations 
1331 Construction Managers 5400 44
2332 Civil Engineering Professionals 3296 333

What is, in your opinion the likelihood of an invitation with 65 points in civil engineer versus construction project manager occupation ? Do you think there will be a huge difference in processing time?


----------



## redato

braich.abhijeet said:


> When you file the EOI, under English, it specifically asks you for the scores in the test. It also asks for the unqiue test number from PTE or IELTS.
> 
> You can't get that unique number without a valid test result.
> 
> Try your plan once on the official website, you will get to know what I'm talking about.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)



HI,
I can notice that you took the pte several times, with a huge improving. I would like to know if it's easy to improve or need a lot of workk ? and please on what kind of material did you work to improve your pte score ( free website pte training etc..) ? thk you very much


----------



## iulian

redato said:


> hi,
> the problem is without superior english i cant reach 60 points (only 55 points) . And I am afraid it will take time to improve my english  . I had 7 in ielts but seems very hard for me, so I will probably switch on PTE hopefully try to get 79 in each branch.


Hi, 
I was in the same scenario.
In the first 2 IELTS attempts I scored 6.5 in writing. I trained for approx. 2 months in PTE and scored above 80 in each category.
Go for it, don't mind the failure :cool2:


----------



## mustbedone

Getting real sick of waiting. What's up with the extended wait time. 
Status: Assessment in progress
Estimated Processing Time: 6 Months to 10 Months

I lodged on 26th July, CO contacted a month later. 
Uploaded all requested documents on 23th Oct. 
So at least 3 months have passed now, excluding the two month pause because of document request. 

A friend of mine got his PR in 1 month....


----------



## NB

mustbedone said:


> Getting real sick of waiting. What's up with the extended wait time.
> Status: Assessment in progress
> Estimated Processing Time: 6 Months to 10 Months
> 
> I lodged on 26th July, CO contacted a month later.
> Uploaded all requested documents on 23th Oct.
> So at least 3 months have passed now, excluding the two month pause because of document request.
> 
> A friend of mine got his PR in 1 month....


You had a vested interest in getting your application processed at the earliest and yet you took 2 months to upload the asked documents 

Now you are not prepared to wait for your application to be processed

That’s unfair

The processing time depends on the complexity of the case and the quality of the documents you upload

A major portion for the blame of the delays lie at the doorsteps of the applicant themselves who do not take care to carefully and with planning get the assessments done and then upload the documents 

Cheers


----------



## kinnu369

Hi. all..


I have a CO contact requesting to obtain a PCC from Saudi Arabia dated 14-Dec-2017, I have initiated the process on the same day by following the process given in the DBIP website under Police Check.

Saudi Arabia 

Firstly, I have mailed to the Australian Embassy in Riyadh to provide a letter requesting the Police Clearance Certificate. However, I got a reply that they cannot issue a request letter without having a valid IQAMA (Residency Permit of Saudi Arabia).

Here, I want to clarify that all my visits to Saudi Arabia are on WORK VISIT VISAS only and not on IQAMA (Resident Permit of Saudi Arabia). And all the Visa, entry and exit stamp pages of old and new passport had been already uploaded in my IMMI account and submitted to DBIP.

So, I contacted Local business units of my Present and previous companies in Saudi Arabia and obtained the reference letters as mentioned in the above website (Under Police check -->Non-resident Non saudi citizens).

"Non-resident non-Saudi citizens are not currently able to obtain a Certificate. In these circumstances, the following documents should be provided to the Department:

copy of your current and old passports, including any entry/exit stamps for Saudi Arabia (Provided Already)

copy of resident permits and final exit documents held for Saudi Arabia (Cannot provide as I don't have any RP)

work reference from previous employer/sponsor while resident in Saudi Arabia. (Provided yesterday)"

I have uploaded the Reference letters and mail correspondence with counterparts to show as a proof to the Case officer.

Do you think the evidence is enough ? or have i missed something ?

I know this is a unique case. Expecting some advice....


----------



## mustbedone

newbienz said:


> You had a vested interest in getting your application processed at the earliest and yet you took 2 months to upload the asked documents
> 
> Now you are not prepared to wait for your application to be processed
> 
> That’s unfair
> 
> The processing time depends on the complexity of the case and the quality of the documents you upload
> 
> A major portion for the blame of the delays lie at the doorsteps of the applicant themselves who do not take care to carefully and with planning get the assessments done and then upload the documents
> 
> Cheers


Wowe, thanks for the instant judgment! You're such a legend! Except you are really just being ignorant.

Singapore PPC's cannot be obtained without a letter from immigration. Hence I had to wait for the CO to contact me before being able to apply and wait for two flipping months for them to send it to me. Everything else I had uploaded beforehand.

Get your facts right or ask for clarification before laying judgment, else you're just being an eyesore.


----------



## ENGINEER291085

mustbedone said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had a vested interest in getting your application processed at the earliest and yet you took 2 months to upload the asked documents
> 
> Now you are not prepared to wait for your application to be processed
> 
> That’s unfair
> 
> The processing time depends on the complexity of the case and the quality of the documents you upload
> 
> A major portion for the blame of the delays lie at the doorsteps of the applicant themselves who do not take care to carefully and with planning get the assessments done and then upload the documents
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Wowe, thanks for the instant judgment! You're such a legend! Except you are really just being ignorant.
> 
> Singapore PPC's cannot be obtained without a letter from immigration. Hence I had to wait for the CO to contact me before being able to apply and wait for two flipping months for them to send it to me. Everything else I had uploaded beforehand.
> 
> Get your facts right or ask for clarification before laying judgment, else you're just being an eyesore.
Click to expand...

Bro you can get singapore coc without an email from co ..you just have to provide them eoi or invite along with immigration page mentioning about the requirement of police clearance and they accept it...sad to hear that you waited that long..anyway there is no other way but to wait for the good news..good luck!!


----------



## NB

mustbedone said:


> Wowe, thanks for the instant judgment! You're such a legend! Except you are really just being ignorant.
> 
> Singapore PPC's cannot be obtained without a letter from immigration. Hence I had to wait for the CO to contact me before being able to apply and wait for two flipping months for them to send it to me. Everything else I had uploaded beforehand.
> 
> Get your facts right or ask for clarification before laying judgment, else you're just being an eyesore.


Now who is ignorant?
It’s the easiest to blame others when mostly the blame lies within ourselves

In my opinion the DIBP are doing a great job given the constraints of working in such a sensitive department 

Cheers


----------



## braich.abhijeet

newbienz said:


> Now who is ignorant?
> It’s the easiest to blame others when mostly the blame lies within ourselves
> 
> In my opinion the DIBP are doing a great job given the constraints of working in such a sensitive department
> 
> Cheers


I totally agree with you.

We all knew this is going to be a marathon not a 100 metre dash. DIBP can take as much as time they want on any or all cases. They are well within their rights to ensure not a single fraudulent case skips the scrutiny.

The immigration process is supposed to take time. Try applying for UK or US. It's not as applying for a phone connection.

My advice to all those waiting is: just maintain the accuracy of your documents and carry on with your life. You CAN'T put everything on hold just for this. Have a hobby, connect with friends and family. Learn life skills. Life after getting is PR is not going to be a bed of roses. Prepare for it.

Wishing everyone speedy grants.

EOI 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## mustbedone

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Bro you can get singapore coc without an email from co ..you just have to provide them eoi or invite along with immigration page mentioning about the requirement of police clearance and they accept it...sad to hear that you waited that long..anyway there is no other way but to wait for the good news..good luck!!


Dude, you're not even Singaporean. Everything I have read and have personally called the Singapore Police and asked, have said you need to lodge your visa application and obtain a SG PCC request from your case officer. They will give you a letter which states that you need to got such PCC for immigration purpose.



> Now who is ignorant?
> It’s the easiest to blame others when mostly the blame lies within ourselves
> 
> In my opinion the DIBP are doing a great job given the constraints of working in such a sensitive department
> 
> Cheers


Piss off mate. What's sad here is you throwing about your high and mighty attitude as if you're the ****.


----------



## NB

mustbedone said:


> Dude, you're not even Singaporean. Everything I have read and have personally called the Singapore Police and asked, have said you need to lodge your visa application and obtain a SG PCC request from your case officer. They will give you a letter which states that you need to got such PCC for immigration purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off mate. What's sad here is you throwing about your high and mighty attitude as if you're the ****.


I understand your frustration 

Try yoga and meditation 

Cheers


----------



## smaikap

I lodged my application on 07 Jan 2018 and front loaded all the documents including Form 80, 1221 and medical.

I gave PTE on October, 2017 and my wife gave IELTS on August 2017. I have uploaded both scorecards in ImmiAccount.

1. Given the somewhat routine request of sending the result by CO, should I send the result from PTE website to DIBP right now and attach the confirmation mail as a PDF or screenshot to my application?

2. Should I do the same for my wife also? What would be the process for IELTS??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

Hello people,


I had CO contact yesterday and asked for functional English for spouse or asked to pay VAC and health declarations for daughter, problem is we r in US right now on holiday and will be back on 22 jan , to write PTE here in US is not possible. Should I pay VAC fee it’s 3800 dollars ,my worry is if CO IS changed my application will take time. Any advice


----------



## kinnu369

smaikap said:


> I lodged my application on 07 Jan 2018 and front loaded all the documents including Form 80, 1221 and medical.
> 
> I gave PTE on October, 2017 and my wife gave IELTS on August 2017. I have uploaded both scorecards in ImmiAccount.
> 
> 1. Given the somewhat routine request of sending the result by CO, should I send the result from PTE website to DIBP right now and attach the confirmation mail as a PDF or screenshot to my application?
> 
> 2. Should I do the same for my wife also? What would be the process for IELTS??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


1.You can't send PTE scores again to DBIP, if you have already requested to send to DBIP during registration. So relax.

2. In the case of IELTS, this confusion may not happen and we have seen a little. If you have provided the TRF number, Sit back and relax.


----------



## NB

dillipreddy said:


> Hello people,
> 
> 
> I had CO contact yesterday and asked for functional English for spouse or asked to pay VAC and health declarations for daughter, problem is we r in US right now on holiday and will be back on 22 jan , to write PTE here in US is not possible. Should I pay VAC fee it’s 3800 dollars ,my worry is if CO IS changed my application will take time. Any advice


1. The first question is how confident you are that your spouse will get the necessary score required to clear th test ?
If you are not confident then the only option is 2 & 3

2. Can you not prove functional English through school or college English medium instruction path ?

3. If you are confident that your spouse can clear the test successfully then the question of delay arises in getting the test done after jan 22

Earlier grants used to be given very soon after the VACpayment was made
But recently some member who made the VAC payment even in October are still waiting for grant

So now after knowing these facts you can take an informed decision yourself 

Cheers


----------



## dillipreddy

newbienz said:


> 1. The first question is how confident you are that your spouse will get the necessary score required to clear th test ?
> If you are not confident then the only option is 2 & 3
> 
> 2. Can you not prove functional English through school or college English medium instruction path ?
> 
> 3. If you are confident that your spouse can clear the test successfully then the question of delay arises in getting the test done after jan 22
> 
> Earlier grants used to be given very soon after the VACpayment was made
> But recently some member who made the VAC payment even in October are still waiting for grant
> 
> So now after knowing these facts you can take an informed decision yourself
> 
> Cheers




Thx for the suggestions 

Just booked her for PTE on 23rd jan 

MY agent told me that it’s waste of money to pay 4880 (sorry in previous post I posted amount wrong)

She is fine with English.lets see what happens 

We submitted her provisional certificate and English letter from college, they are asking for degree certificate and college has yet to provide that since it’s a distance education, so that’s the problem 


Thx 


I submitted my application on October 27 and CO contacted on 9 th jan , asked for health declarations and spouse functional English proof I.e is bachelors certificate


----------



## redato

Another questions guys

Considering now the results bellow of the occupations ceilings, my question is :
Occupation ID Description Occupation Ceiling Invitations 
1331 Construction Managers 5400 44
2332 Civil Engineering Professionals 3296 333

What is, in your opinion the likelihood of an invitation with 65 points in civil engineer versus construction project manager occupation ? Do you think there will be a huge difference in processing time?


----------



## churek

mustbedone said:


> Dude, you're not even Singaporean. Everything I have read and have personally called the Singapore Police and asked, have said you need to lodge your visa application and obtain a SG PCC request from your case officer. They will give you a letter which states that you need to got such PCC for immigration purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off mate. What's sad here is you throwing about your high and mighty attitude as if you're the ****.


Bro, you just need to show your ITA to them. Once I got my ITA I already processed my PCC here in SG. All that before submitting my visa application. 

Anyway, what's done is done. But my 2 cents is don't let the waiting stressed you out. Just enjoy the ride.

Peace!


----------



## NB

dillipreddy said:


> Thx for the suggestions
> 
> Just booked her for PTE on 23rd jan
> 
> MY agent told me that it’s waste of money to pay 4880 (sorry in previous post I posted amount wrong)
> 
> She is fine with English.lets see what happens
> 
> We submitted her provisional certificate and English letter from college, they are asking for degree certificate and college has yet to provide that since it’s a distance education, so that’s the problem
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> I submitted my application on October 27 and CO contacted on 9 th jan , asked for health declarations and spouse functional English proof I.e is bachelors certificate


I hope you are aware that the degree and letter need not be necessarily from college
It can be from school also
I submitted the school certificate Successfully for my spouse

Cheers


----------



## redato

Rif_Z said:


> This is sad news unfortunately! Let's just hope it's the first reason you quoted...
> Thanks for the update mate.



Considering now the results bellow of the occupations ceilings, my question is :
Occupation ID Description Occupation Ceiling Invitations 
1331 Construction Managers 5400 44
2332 Civil Engineering Professionals 3296 333

What is, in your opinion the likelihood of an invitation with 65 points in civil engineer versus construction project manager occupation ? Do you think there will be a huge difference in processing time?


----------



## jtcherian

mustbedone said:


> Dude, you're not even Singaporean. Everything I have read and have personally called the Singapore Police and asked, have said you need to lodge your visa application and obtain a SG PCC request from your case officer. They will give you a letter which states that you need to got such PCC for immigration purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off mate. What's sad here is you throwing about your high and mighty attitude as if you're the ****.




FYI SING PCC can be obtained before lodging. It can be obtained using the invite. Just need to explain in a detailed manner while doing the appeal. Try this, it can save you a CO contact. There is a topic with Singapore PCC follow that for more info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

jtcherian said:


> FYI SING PCC can be obtained before lodging. It can be obtained using the invite. Just need to explain in a detailed manner while doing the appeal. Try this, it can save you a CO contact. There is a topic with Singapore PCC follow that for more info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leave it

The OP wants to only blame the department for the delay in his grant

He believes that the CO should have started processing his application the moment he uploaded his PCC, so what if it was after 2 months he was asked to submit

Cheers


----------



## iulian

redato said:


> Considering now the results bellow of the occupations ceilings, my question is :
> Occupation ID Description Occupation Ceiling Invitations
> 1331 Construction Managers 5400 44
> 2332 Civil Engineering Professionals 3296 333
> 
> What is, in your opinion the likelihood of an invitation with 65 points in civil engineer versus construction project manager occupation ? Do you think there will be a huge difference in processing time?


Hi,
I see 2 questions there:
1. What is, in your opinion the likelihood of an invitation with 65 points in civil engineer versus construction project manager occupation ?
A: At this moment, with 65 points both occupations have no chance to be selected. But if later the threshold drops at 65, I think the only priority between these two occupations is the lodgement date, not the occupation itself (please check the nurses case).
2.Do you think there will be a huge difference in processing time?
A.It's not the profession that gives priority to your case in terms of allocation process. It's the quality of your application (full documents): "_Within each priority group, complete applications receive preference for assessment."_ (Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications).

Hope it helps.
Cheers.


----------



## sidneysaad

Hey guys, just wondering if DIBP has resumed after christmas break. I don't see any grant news here so asking.


----------



## wjd322wo

After providing documents CO asked, it's been nearly 3 months now. Any chance if I can get my grant this month??

I have applied 189 on 11th Sep and CO contact and additional documents provided on 16th and 18th Oct.


----------



## NB

wjd322wo said:


> After providing documents CO asked, it's been nearly 3 months now. Any chance if I can get my grant this month??
> 
> I have applied 189 on 11th Sep and CO contact and additional documents provided on 16th and 18th Oct.


Recently a member mentioned he got his grant in 718 days

I got in 15 days

No one can predict

Cheers


----------



## kinnu369

sidneysaad said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if DIBP has resumed after christmas break. I don't see any grant news here so asking.


Check here
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## wjd322wo

Hey guys! earlier today, i posted a question when can i expect my grant and i got my grant an hour ago!

Good luck to you all who are waiting, and thanks to everyone for support!


----------



## target8

Congratulations !!!!




wjd322wo said:


> Hey guys! earlier today, i posted a question when can i expect my grant and i got my grant an hour ago!
> 
> Good luck to you all who are waiting, and thanks to everyone for support!


----------



## bhagat.dabas

wjd322wo said:


> Hey guys! earlier today, i posted a question when can i expect my grant and i got my grant an hour ago!
> 
> Good luck to you all who are waiting, and thanks to everyone for support!




Congratulations 

You had any Employment verification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

wjd322wo said:


> Hey guys! earlier today, i posted a question when can i expect my grant and i got my grant an hour ago!
> 
> Good luck to you all who are waiting, and thanks to everyone for support!


Congratulations! What was the CO contact about? Just curious.


----------



## peRFect19

wjd322wo said:


> Hey guys! earlier today, i posted a question when can i expect my grant and i got my grant an hour ago!
> 
> Good luck to you all who are waiting, and thanks to everyone for support!


I was going through the posts in sequence and saw your two posts...one for agony and the next for ecstasy  Couldn't stop laughing!!!

Congratulations buddy !!!


----------



## wjd322wo

peRFect19 said:


> I was going through the posts in sequence and saw your two posts...one for agony and the next for ecstasy  Couldn't stop laughing!!!
> 
> Congratulations buddy !!!


Haha yeah it's only 3 posts apart lol 
Thanks anyway!


----------



## kinnu369

wjd322wo said:


> Hey guys! earlier today, i posted a question when can i expect my grant and i got my grant an hour ago!
> 
> Good luck to you all who are waiting, and thanks to everyone for support!


Congratulations and all the best!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## wjd322wo

bhagat.dabas said:


> Congratulations
> 
> You had any Employment verification?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was no employment verification


----------



## wjd322wo

benisrael said:


> Congratulations! What was the CO contact about? Just curious.


Thank you
CO asked for additianal employment evidence, (initially provided all of my payslips and employment refference letter. My contract document provided for additianal doc) academic evidence (initially transcript and completion letter from uni. Scanned my actual degree award and submitted) and more relation proof. (Initially photos, flight tickets and bills. Added my partner's bank statements to show there were regular fund tranfers between hers and mine)

Sorry it's hard to read. I'm on my phone


----------



## smaikap

wjd322wo said:


> Thank you
> CO asked for additianal employment evidence, (initially provided all of my payslips and employment refference letter. My contract document provided for additianal doc) academic evidence (initially transcript and completion letter from uni. Scanned my actual degree award and submitted) and more relation proof. (Initially photos, flight tickets and bills. Added my partner's bank statements to show there were regular fund tranfers between hers and mine)
> 
> Sorry it's hard to read. I'm on my phone


May you list down what documents in provided for employment and what more they demanded. Asking this because others waiting can arrange and upload those documents 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wjd322wo

smaikap said:


> May you list down what documents in provided for employment and what more they demanded. Asking this because others waiting can arrange and upload those documents
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Frontloaded:
Payslips, reference letter

After CO contact:
Contract document

CO didn't requested for specific document. She just said "provide additional evidence of employment.


----------



## dragonmigrant

*Help Please*

Anyone in this thread who applied for 233411 (Electronics Engineer) ?

I have applied for EOI with on 8th December 2017:

*70 points for 189 visa
*75 points for 190 visa (NSW)

When can I expect my invitation?


----------



## debeash

wjd322wo said:


> Hey guys! earlier today, i posted a question when can i expect my grant and i got my grant an hour ago!
> 
> Good luck to you all who are waiting, and thanks to everyone for support!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo

wjd322wo said:


> Frontloaded:
> Payslips, reference letter
> 
> After CO contact:
> Contract document
> 
> CO didn't requested for specific document. She just said "provide additional evidence of employment.


Would also like to know what you provided as additional evidence. Payslips and reference letters is what they require. Also perhaps tax documents.. Apart from that I can't see anything else


----------



## swatee25

wjd322wo said:


> smaikap said:
> 
> 
> 
> May you list down what documents in provided for employment and what more they demanded. Asking this because others waiting can arrange and upload those documents
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk[/quote
> 
> 
> Frontloaded:
> Payslips, reference letter
> 
> After CO contact:
> Contract document
> 
> CO didn't requested for specific document. She just said "provide additional evidence of employment.
> 
> 
> 
> They ask for all payslips? Like I don't have for my previous two organization...
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyZebo

newbienz said:


> You had a vested interest in getting your application processed at the earliest and yet you took 2 months to upload the asked documents
> 
> Now you are not prepared to wait for your application to be processed
> 
> That’s unfair
> 
> The processing time depends on the complexity of the case and the quality of the documents you upload
> 
> A major portion for the blame of the delays lie at the doorsteps of the applicant themselves who do not take care to carefully and with planning get the assessments done and then upload the documents
> 
> Cheers


Hello Newbienz,

Thank you for your support on different threads on this forum, I totally agree with your statement above although for my family and I, its a bit different

We lodged our application on the 22nd of September 2017 and made sure ALL required documents were uploaded and we did not need to claim any points for work experience as we met the required point with English - 20, Qualification - 15, Age - 30 = 65points

On the 6th of November we got the immi assessment commencement email and since then we have been waiting.

I have been wondering why the delay since there is no employment verification to be done and all our document have been uploaded.


----------



## smaikap

Filling 1022, so questions regarding question number :

12. Client number or file number issued to you by the department (if known)

[Is reference number of my visa application the file number here ?]

and 
16. Application details (if known)
Date of application :
Lodged at : [What should I put here ?]
Visa class : This should be 189, right ?


----------



## NB

LadyZebo said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> Thank you for your support on different threads on this forum, I totally agree with your statement above although for my family and I, its a bit different
> 
> We lodged our application on the 22nd of September 2017 and made sure ALL required documents were uploaded and we did not need to claim any points for work experience as we met the required point with English - 20, Qualification - 15, Age - 30 = 65points
> 
> On the 6th of November we got the immi assessment commencement email and since then we have been waiting.
> 
> I have been wondering why the delay since there is no employment verification to be done and all our document have been uploaded.


Employment verification is a part of the entire Immigration process and not the only one

There are are several boxes to be ticked before the application can be finalised and just ticking one box doesn’t help them to issue the grant

These are very difficult times we live in, and is the department has to make doubly sure that all the claims are in order

Whenever you feel frustrated, remember the member who got his grant yesterday after 718 days

You have to wait patiently for the next CO contact or grant
Cheers


----------



## gurimumbai

Dear experts,


I have a query regarding RRV. I want to know under 189 visa, after 5 years I will have to apply for RRV. Does that mean that my visa is not permanent. How difficult is it to get RRV and do I need to go through the same process same as 189 again .Consider me naive but I would really appricate more details on this.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

gurimumbai said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> 
> I have a query regarding RRV. I want to know under 189 visa, after 5 years I will have to apply for RRV. Does that mean that my visa is not permanent. How difficult is it to get RRV and do I need to go through the same process same as 189 again .Consider me naive but I would really appricate more details on this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


To put in layman’s terms, as long as you have stayed in Australia physically for at least 2 years out of the last 5 years, you will be granted a RRV for a further period of 5 years
Which will allow you to leave and enter Australia 

Even if you have not stayed in Australia for even 2 years, it’s not the end of the road .
There are options available for shorter RRVs 

Go through this thread..it’s self explanatory 

Australia Resident Return Visa: Australian Visa Bureau

Basically The idea behind this is to prevent the misuse of the PR by applicants who take it and block the opening but don’t actually migrate or even live partially in the country

I am personally misusing the relaxed rules of the PR in 2 countries of which I hold, by not living in them , and yet be entitled to go and live in them as and when I choose to during my entire lifetime as they do not have any such rule


Most people who are serious about actually migrating to Australia, would anyways be eligible to get citizenship at the end of 4 years itself and not need the RRV, needless to say if they fulfill the conditions of the grant

Cheers


----------



## gurimumbai

newbienz said:


> To put in layman’s terms, as long as you have stayed in Australia physically for at least 2 years out of the last 5 years, you will be granted a RRV for a further period of 5 years
> Which will allow you to leave and enter Australia
> 
> Even if you have not stayed in Australia for even 2 years, it’s not the end of the road .
> There are options available for shorter RRVs
> 
> Go through this thread..it’s self explanatory
> 
> Australia Resident Return Visa: Australian Visa Bureau
> 
> Basically The idea behind this is to prevent the misuse of the PR by applicants who take it and block the opening but don’t actually migrate or even live partially in the country
> 
> Most people who are serious about actually migrating to Australia, would anyways be eligible to get citizenship at the end of 4 years itself and not need the RRV, needless to say if they fulfill the conditions of the grant
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz...this was helpful..you always give much needed timely updates.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

newbienz said:


> gurimumbai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear experts,
> 
> 
> I have a query regarding RRV. I want to know under 189 visa, after 5 years I will have to apply for RRV. Does that mean that my visa is not permanent. How difficult is it to get RRV and do I need to go through the same process same as 189 again .Consider me naive but I would really appricate more details on this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> To put in layman’s terms, as long as you have stayed in Australia physically for at least 2 years out of the last 5 years, you will be granted a RRV for a further period of 5 years
> Which will allow you to leave and enter Australia
> 
> Even if you have not stayed in Australia for even 2 years, it’s not the end of the road .
> There are options available for shorter RRVs
> 
> Go through this thread..it’s self explanatory
> 
> Australia Resident Return Visa: Australian Visa Bureau
> 
> Basically The idea behind this is to prevent the misuse of the PR by applicants who take it and block the opening but don’t actually migrate or even live partially in the country
> 
> I am personally misusing the relaxed rules of the PR in 2 countries of which I hold, by not living in them , and yet be entitled to go and live in them as and when I choose to during my entire lifetime as they do not have any such rule
> 
> 
> Most people who are serious about actually migrating to Australia, would anyways be eligible to get citizenship at the end of 4 years itself and not need the RRV, needless to say if they fulfill the conditions of the grant
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hey you have been very helpful over this forum. While I am still waiting for an invite, I wanted to know the documents required for visa grant. I do not have payslips for two organizations where I worked from 2004-2010. My first company (2004-2007) doesn't even have my form 16 as they do not keep old archival. The other company (2007-2012) has provided me with my form 16. Will that pose a prob?


----------



## NB

swatee25 said:


> Hey you have been very helpful over this forum. While I am still waiting for an invite, I wanted to know the documents required for visa grant. I do not have payslips for two organizations where I worked from 2004-2010. My first company (2004-2007) doesn't even have my form 16 as they do not keep old archival. The other company (2007-2012) has provided me with my form 16. Will that pose a prob?


You need payslips as well as 3 rd party evidence to prove that you actually worked

Payslips
Bank statement showing credit of salary
PF statement
Income tax form 16
Income tax return
Appointment and leaving letter
Reference letter

See what you have for each period and post

Cheers


----------



## swatee25

newbienz said:


> You need payslips as well as 3 rd party evidence to prove that you actually worked
> 
> Payslips
> Bank statement showing credit of salary
> PF statement
> Income tax form 16
> Income tax return
> Appointment and leaving letter
> Reference letter
> 
> See what you have for each period and post
> 
> Cheers


Company 1 (2004-2007) - Not considered as relevant by ACS- I have
Tax filed for these years
Leaving and Experience Letter
email from HR and finance stating that they do not have salary slips or form 16 for old employees.
No bank statement for salary as I guess my account may be deactivated.

Company 2 (2007-2012) - Considered relevant from 2010 by ACS
Form 16 for all years
Bank Statement for salary
Tax filing docs
Leaving and Experience Letter

Company 3 (2012-2017) - Relevant by ACS
Salary Slips
Form 16 for all years
Bank Statement for salary
Tax filing docs
Leaving and Experience Letter

Company 4 (2017 - till date)

Salary Slips
Form 16 for all years
Bank Statement for salary
Tax filing docs
Leaving and Experience Letter

-----
What do you think?


----------



## NB

swatee25 said:


> Company 1 (2004-2007) - Not considered as relevant by ACS- I have
> Tax filed for these years
> Leaving and Experience Letter
> email from HR and finance stating that they do not have salary slips or form 16 for old employees.
> No bank statement for salary as I guess my account may be deactivated.
> 
> Company 2 (2007-2012) - Considered relevant from 2010 by ACS
> Form 16 for all years
> Bank Statement for salary
> Tax filing docs
> Leaving and Experience Letter
> 
> Company 3 (2012-2017) - Relevant by ACS
> Salary Slips
> Form 16 for all years
> Bank Statement for salary
> Tax filing docs
> Leaving and Experience Letter
> 
> Company 4 (2017 - till date)
> 
> Salary Slips
> Form 16 for all years
> Bank Statement for salary
> Tax filing docs
> Leaving and Experience Letter
> 
> -----
> What do you think?


I would have said good enough till yesterday, but today another member who has more or less given these same sets of papers, has been asked by the CO to provide more evidence
Even if yiur bank account is closed and deactivated long back, banks maintain the records for a considerable period
It would be a hassle and yiu may need to be persistent, but there are chances that yiu may get the same
Don’t give up so easily as not possible 

Follow that thread and see what More you can provide as recommended by me and other members in that thread 

Cheers


----------



## swatee25

newbienz said:


> I would have said good enough till yesterday, but today another member who has more or less given these same sets of papers, has been asked by the CO to provide more evidence
> 
> Follow that thread and see what More you can provide as recommended by me and other members in that thread
> 
> Cheers


Sure thanks! Let me subscribe. Please can you give me the link? Also, Company 1 hasnt been considered as relevant to my skill - I still need to submit docs for it?


----------



## NB

swatee25 said:


> Sure thanks! Let me subscribe. Please can you give me the link? Also, Company 1 hasnt been considered as relevant to my skill - I still need to submit docs for it?


The opinion on Whether to submit documents for the period not considered relevant is required or not is mixed

Some say required, some say nit required 

As I had all documents available and I had nothing to hide, I uploaded them 
It does not lead to delays as the CO has to verify them, as is feared by some members , as despite loading them , I got my grant in 15 days on finishing the documents uploading

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-more-employment-evidence-2.html#post13867282

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest

Hi Friends, 

Need your help in clearing one doubt regarding invitation rounds that DIBP circulates.

If we see below link for *22 November,2017* invitations then the EOI submitted till *30/10/2017 with 70 points *received the invitations.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/22-november-invitation-round.aspx

However in latest* 03Jaunary,2018* invitation round , EOI submitted *till 29/09/2017 with 70 points* being catered only.
Are these were second time invitations ? Who did not accept the same for first time or something else ?

Please help in clearing the doubt.


----------



## anz13

*How does a CO contact?*

The immi mailbox says we should check our spams as well to check if there has been any communication. Does this mean the communication does not appear on the immi account?

How does a CO contact? Is the mail received in personal email OR immi mailbox?

It has just been over a month since i uploaded all the docs and thus wanted to make sure i do not miss any communication from CO

Thanks


----------



## smaikap

I'm an offshore applicant, submitted my application on 7th Jan, 2018 and I'm currently preparing for interview assuming light at the end of the tunnel.

I'll be interview ready probably by end of March and by then I do not expect any decision from the DIBP. So my questions are as follows :

1. Can I try to interact with Australian companies / recruiter even without getting a grant?? Is that advice??

2. Apart from being interview ready and learning new skills etc, what else may I do now to find a job quickly post grant (again, assuming positive outcome)

(these questions are because I read 1 member posted above that he / she is getting job offers despite not having a grant) 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakriti

Hi,

Please see my timelines below:

Applied for 261313 with 65 points
EOI 189: 14th April 2017
Invite received: 18th Oct 2017
PCC completed for both me and my spouse
Visa Lodged : 17th Dec 2017
Medicals completed for both me and my husband: Dec2017

Also there was an error in my husband's detail(Secondary applicant) so we asked our agent to update form 1023 for the same.

However there's no CO contact, can anyone tell any timelines of CO contact. Our agent tells us to be prepared for a wait time of 6-8 months.

Thanks.


----------



## kinnu369

Aakriti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please see my timelines below:
> 
> Applied for 261313 with 65 points
> EOI 189: 14th April 2017
> Invite received: 18th Oct 2017
> PCC completed for both me and my spouse
> Visa Lodged : 17th Dec 2017
> Medicals completed for both me and my husband: Dec2017
> 
> Also there was an error in my husband's detail(Secondary applicant) so we asked our agent to update form 1023 for the same.
> 
> However there's no CO contact, can anyone tell any timelines of CO contact. Our agent tells us to be prepared for a wait time of 6-8 months.
> 
> Thanks.


Expect a CO contact before 17 February 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 191jatan

Hi There,
I am currently standing at 75 points as I’ve scored 79+ in PTE and completed my PY in accounting.

My anz code is 221111 ( General accountant )

My query is that I recently got married and my wife has bachelors in commerce from Gujarat University and Also MBA in marketing management from Gujarat Technological University. She has 6 bands each in IELTS. She is currently onshore with me.

Can I claim her 5 points towards my 189?

As my visa’s are expiring in 4 months.

And where can I assess her degree?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Deepsagar

Very happy to share that.. we have received our direct grant today morning.
Me, my spouse and 3 year kid.

Thanks to this wonderful group and to the people who shared their experiences and knowledge on the process.

Applied with Partner Skills

70 points

Visa Lodged: 25th October 2017

Grant: 15th January 2018

Skill Select ID: 261313



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Deepsagar said:


> Very happy to share that.. we have received our direct grant today morning.
> Me, my spouse and 3 year kid.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful group and to the people who shared their experiences and knowledge on the process.
> 
> Applied with Partner Skills
> 
> 70 points
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25th October 2017
> 
> Grant: 15th January 2018
> 
> Skill Select ID: 261313
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Wow.. Congratulations n all the best for your future!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018

Hi all

I have lodged my 189 - 261312 on 08/01/2018 with the following documents.

1. Passport
2. Professional Year
3. English results - PTE directly send tot DIBP
4. Bachelor's + Master's
5. Y10 as proof of age
6. AFP
7. Form 80
8. Medical done
9. ACS 

My question is :
1. I am not claiming any work experience points. Do I need to submit anything for that? I have heard people saying that it is not needed.

2. I have already submitted form 80 which covers all questions from form 1221. Do I still need to submit 1221?

Thanks


----------



## bhagat.dabas

abhi2018 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have lodged my 189 on 08/01/2018 with the following documents.
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Professional Year
> 3. English results - PTE directly send tot DIBP
> 4. Bachelor's + Master's
> 5. Y10 as proof of age
> 6. AFP
> 7. Form 80
> 8. Medical done
> 
> My question is :
> 1. I am not claiming any work experience points. Do I need to submit anything for that? I have heard people saying that it is not needed.
> 
> 2. I have already submitted form 80 which covers all questions from form 1221. Do I still need to submit 1221?
> 
> Thanks


If you have everything regarding your employment like reference letter, salary slips, form 16, ITR etc then i would suggest it to upload regardless you are claiming points or not. Uploading of this will enhance of your chances for Direct Grant. 

Form 1221 - It is not a requirement but it is advisable to avoid CO Contact


----------



## abhi2018

bhagat.dabas said:


> If you have everything regarding your employment like reference letter, salary slips, form 16, ITR etc then i would suggest it to upload regardless you are claiming points or not. Uploading of this will enhance of your chances for Direct Grant.
> 
> Form 1221 - It is not a requirement but it is advisable to avoid CO Contact


Hi

Thanks for your reply. All my work experiences are from Melbourne and non-IT related. I can organise them if needed.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

anz13 said:


> The immi mailbox says we should check our spams as well to check if there has been any communication. Does this mean the communication does not appear on the immi account?
> 
> How does a CO contact? Is the mail received in personal email OR immi mailbox?
> 
> It has just been over a month since i uploaded all the docs and thus wanted to make sure i do not miss any communication from CO
> 
> Thanks


Any communication from DIBP will be sent to your email and will always be available in Immiaccount. 

CO is currently processing application around 1st November. You can expect CO picking your file from approx- 50 days onwards since days of lodgment.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Aakriti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please see my timelines below:
> 
> Applied for 261313 with 65 points
> EOI 189: 14th April 2017
> Invite received: 18th Oct 2017
> PCC completed for both me and my spouse
> Visa Lodged : 17th Dec 2017
> Medicals completed for both me and my husband: Dec2017
> 
> Also there was an error in my husband's detail(Secondary applicant) so we asked our agent to update form 1023 for the same.
> 
> However there's no CO contact, can anyone tell any timelines of CO contact. Our agent tells us to be prepared for a wait time of 6-8 months.
> 
> Thanks.


CO is picking cases of 1st November. Yours may be around last week of Feb or March


----------



## bhagat.dabas

191jatan said:


> Hi There,
> I am currently standing at 75 points as I’ve scored 79+ in PTE and completed my PY in accounting.
> 
> My anz code is 221111 ( General accountant )
> 
> My query is that I recently got married and my wife has bachelors in commerce from Gujarat University and Also MBA in marketing management from Gujarat Technological University. She has 6 bands each in IELTS. She is currently onshore with me.
> 
> Can I claim her 5 points towards my 189?
> 
> As my visa’s are expiring in 4 months.
> 
> And where can I assess her degree?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
is under 50 years of age
has competent English
has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
is coming to Australia with you
is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident.


----------



## adnanghafor

Dear Members, 

Is there any seperate thread for 190 visa lodge/grant or 189/190 are in the same thread...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

adnanghafor said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Is there any seperate thread for 190 visa lodge/grant or 189/190 are in the same thread...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once you get an invite, 189/190 is virtually the same as far as application and processing is concerned 

Feel free to ask on either thread that you find is active

Cheers


----------



## adnanghafor

newbienz said:


> Once you get an invite, 189/190 is virtually the same as far as application and processing is concerned
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask on either thread that you find is active
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnjuS

Deepsagar said:


> Very happy to share that.. we have received our direct grant today morning.
> Me, my spouse and 3 year kid.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful group and to the people who shared their experiences and knowledge on the process.
> 
> Applied with Partner Skills
> 
> 70 points
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25th October 2017
> 
> Grant: 15th January 2018
> 
> Skill Select ID: 261313
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



That's great. Congrats !!!


----------



## 191jatan

bhagat.dabas said:


> You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
> is under 50 years of age
> has competent English
> has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
> has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
> is coming to Australia with you
> is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident.


HI there,

she is holding MBA in marketing?
SO where can I assess her degree? And she doesn't hold any experience?
will I get a positive outcome once I assess her degree?

thanks in advance


----------



## tasi

lodged my visa on 9th of november and now i am going to upload form 80. I am a bit confused about the part which asks for my employmwnt history. The problem is as such

The visa application form just asks for my employment history in the last 10 years, which i assume is paid employment. 

But form 80 includes volunteer/umpaid work as employment as well. 

I did one day a week (volunteer) at an engineering company during my studies in australia which i did not mention on the visa form. Would it be a problem if i mentioned it on form 80??


----------



## perfect_devil

tasi said:


> lodged my visa on 9th of november and now i am going to upload form 80. I am a bit confused about the part which asks for my employmwnt history. The problem is as such
> 
> The visa application form just asks for my employment history in the last 10 years, which i assume is paid employment.
> 
> But form 80 includes volunteer/umpaid work as employment as well.
> 
> I did one day a week (volunteer) at an engineering company during my studies in australia which i did not mention on the visa form. Would it be a problem if i mentioned it on form 80??


Go ahead. Update that in form 80. That should not be a problem with CO. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

191jatan said:


> HI there,
> 
> she is holding MBA in marketing?
> SO where can I assess her degree? And she doesn't hold any experience?
> will I get a positive outcome once I assess her degree?
> 
> thanks in advance


I doubt the assessment to be positive since she doesn't have any work experience.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

tasi said:


> lodged my visa on 9th of november and now i am going to upload form 80. I am a bit confused about the part which asks for my employmwnt history. The problem is as such
> 
> The visa application form just asks for my employment history in the last 10 years, which i assume is paid employment.
> 
> But form 80 includes volunteer/umpaid work as employment as well.
> 
> I did one day a week (volunteer) at an engineering company during my studies in australia which i did not mention on the visa form. Would it be a problem if i mentioned it on form 80??


You can go ahead and mention it in the Form80.

I did a 3 week winter internship at an NGO as part of my MBA curriculum. Did not mention this in the Visa form as these were part of my MBA, which I did not get assessed. But I did mention it in the Form80


----------



## shekharsince1986

Any grants reported for CO contact guys after Chirstamas break??

Regards
Nirmal 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

I have already submitted my visa application. For my first job, for which I have not claimed any points (because ACS deducted it), I was only able to provide :
1. Offer Letter 
2. Legal Contract
3. Sporadic salary slips
4. Reliving letter 
5. Experience letter

I was not able to get the bank statement as the corresponding account was closed. After a long deliberation, the bank finally confirmed that they have the statement, but it won't come on a bank letterhead. Instead, they will print it on plain paper and put seal and signature.

My questions are :

1. Is bank seal and signature good enough? [The statement probably won't come with a bank logo also, as they said it is a closed account]
2. Should I get a letter from branch manager saying they won't provide this in bank letterhead ?


----------



## kinnu369

smaikap said:


> I have already submitted my visa application. For my first job, for which I have not claimed any points (because ACS deducted it), I was only able to provide :
> 1. Offer Letter
> 2. Legal Contract
> 3. Sporadic salary slips
> 4. Reliving letter
> 5. Experience letter
> 
> I was not able to get the bank statement as the corresponding account was closed. After a long deliberation, the bank finally confirmed that they have the statement, but it won't come on a bank letterhead. Instead, they will print it on plain paper and put seal and signature.
> 
> My questions are :
> 
> 1. Is bank seal and signature good enough? [The statement probably won't come with a bank logo also, as they said it is a closed account]
> 2. Should I get a letter from branch manager saying they won't provide this in bank letterhead ?


No need to submit bank statements for irrelevant experience. The documents which you have is more than enough. All the best! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## walohcirej

*ANZSCO Code: *261112 (Systems Analyst)
*189: *75 points

*EOI:* 2nd Jan 2018
*Invite: *3rd Jan 2018
*Lodged:* 3rd Jan 2018
*PCC:* 11th Jan 2018
*Medical:* 12th Jan 2018
*Grant:* :fingerscrossed:


----------



## perfect_devil

jericholaw said:


> *ANZSCO Code: *261112 (Systems Analyst)
> *189: *75 points
> 
> *EOI:* 2nd Jan 2018
> *Invite: *3rd Jan 2018
> *Lodged:* 3rd Jan 2018
> *PCC:* 11th Jan 2018
> *Medical:* 12th Jan 2018
> *Grant:* :fingerscrossed:


I too have similar time lines. Lodged my visa on 7th Jan. PCC and medicals done on 12th. Hope for the best. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## walohcirej

prashantpratik said:


> I too have similar time lines. Lodged my visa on 7th Jan. PCC and medicals done on 12th. Hope for the best.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Direct grant for us it will be!


----------



## richardsibanda84

Visa 189 grants slowing down to 2 today (as per immitrack figures). How are you coping with the waiting guys?


----------



## walohcirej

richardsibanda84 said:


> Visa 189 grants slowing down to 2 today (as per immitrack figures). How are you coping with the waiting guys?




Trying not to check daily to reduce anxiety? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nhn1987

*Maternity leave*

Hi guys, I’m a bit worried here as I did a blunder in my ACS assessment. It was an inadvertent mistake from my end. I did not include my maternity leave details in the ACS assessment (4 months paid and 2 months unpaid). They have assessed me to have 4 years and 5 months. Now I have got the invitation for 189. *e* Will there be a problem since I did not call out in ACS assessment details that I was on maternity leave? *Where should I mention my maternity leave details in visa application? *
I don’t want to mess up things by not calling it out at least at this stage! Is there anyone who can put some light on this? Worried now 

Here’s what my assessment letter looks like:

_The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
06/09 - 07/13 Software Engineer ABC Ltd. INDIA (4yrs 1mths)
07/13 - 09/14 Test Engineer ABC Ltd. AUSTRALIA (1yrs 2mths)
09/14 - 01/17 Test Analyst ABC Ltd. INDIA (2yrs 4 months) —-> was on leave from April to July 2016 (paid) and Aug to Sep 2016 (unpaid)_

So if I exclude maternity leave, it is 3 years and 11 months of Overseas experience and 1 year 2 months of Aus experince.

*Should/ Can I call it out somewhere in the visa application?*

I’m more worried because the leave is part of the last 6 months of the assessed period.

PS: I know it’s a mistake at my end and am already repenting. Please don’t make me more worried by pointing fingers at me for this


----------



## NB

Nhn1987 said:


> Hi guys, I’m a bit worried here as I did a blunder in my ACS assessment. It was an inadvertent mistake from my end. I did not include my maternity leave details in the ACS assessment (4 months paid and 2 months unpaid). They have assessed me to have 4 years and 5 months. Now I have got the invitation for 189. *e* Will there be a problem since I did not call out in ACS assessment details that I was on maternity leave? *Where should I mention my maternity leave details in visa application? *
> I don’t want to mess up things by not calling it out at least at this stage! Is there anyone who can put some light on this? Worried now
> 
> Here’s what my assessment letter looks like:
> 
> _The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 06/09 - 07/13 Software Engineer ABC Ltd. INDIA (4yrs 1mths)
> 07/13 - 09/14 Test Engineer ABC Ltd. AUSTRALIA (1yrs 2mths)
> 09/14 - 01/17 Test Analyst ABC Ltd. INDIA (2yrs 4 months) —-> was on leave from April to July 2016 (paid) and Aug to Sep 2016 (unpaid)_
> 
> So if I exclude maternity leave, it is 3 years and 11 months of Overseas experience and 1 year 2 months of Aus experince.
> 
> *Should/ Can I call it out somewhere in the visa application?*
> 
> I’m more worried because the leave is part of the last 6 months of the assessed period.
> 
> PS: I know it’s a mistake at my end and am already repenting. Please don’t make me more worried by pointing fingers at me for this


If I were in your shoes, I would Write to ACS immediately giving the assessment reference number and giving the details of the maternity leave and requesting them to incorporate the same in the assessment order

In the meantime I would NOT Repeat NOT proceed with this invite under any circumstances unless I hear back from ACS amending the assessment 

Post th reply you get From ACS

Cheers


----------



## Nhn1987

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would Write to ACS immediately giving the assessment reference number and giving the details of the maternity leave and requesting them to incorporate the same in the assessment order
> 
> In the meantime I would NOT Repeat NOT proceed with this invite under any circumstances unless I hear back from ACS amending the assessment
> 
> Post th reply you get From ACS
> 
> Cheers


 Thanks for the reply.
But I’m not claiming extra points because of the maternity break. Also, I’ll be calling it out in the visa application that I was on maternity leave from this period to this period. Not sure how and where to do that, though.


----------



## NB

Nhn1987 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> But I’m not claiming extra points because of the maternity break. Also, I’ll be calling it out in the visa application that I was on maternity leave from this period to this period. Not sure how and where to do that, though.


AS I said I would not proceed with that invite without a revised assessment from ACS in my hand incorporating the leave in the assessment and thereafter revising the EOI to reflect the same.
I would allow this invite to lapse and not commit hara kiri 

If you are confident that you are correct, please go ahead

I have no idea how to add that in the visa application 
I am sure other members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## Nhn1987

newbienz said:


> AS I said I would not proceed with that invite without a revised assessment from ACS in my hand incorporating the leave in the assessment and thereafter revising the EOI to reflect the same.
> I would allow this invite to lapse and not commit hara kiri
> 
> If you are confident that you are correct, please go ahead
> 
> I have no idea how to add that in the visa application
> I am sure other members will help you out
> 
> Cheers


Thanks again.
I think I can include it in Part F of form 80. It says

Unemployment includes:
from date of birth up until first employment
all gaps/breaks between employment
all gaps between education.


----------



## NB

Nhn1987 said:


> Thanks again.
> I think I can include it in Part F of form 80. It says
> 
> Unemployment includes:
> from date of birth up until first employment
> all gaps/breaks between employment
> all gaps between education.


Sure

You know best

Cheers


----------



## smaikap

Nhn1987 said:


> Thanks again.
> I think I can include it in Part F of form 80. It says
> 
> Unemployment includes:
> from date of birth up until first employment
> all gaps/breaks between employment
> all gaps between education.


Just curious, unpaid leave does not amount to unemployment, is not it?? By the same logic one should show hospitalization breaks.

Just asking 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nhn1987

smaikap said:


> Just curious, unpaid leave does not amount to unemployment, is not it?? By the same logic one should show hospitalization breaks.
> 
> Just asking
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Oh yes. Thank you so much for pointing it out!
In the same Part F it says:
Employment includes:
all paid employment
self-employment/family business
work experience/internships
unpaid employment/volunteer work.


----------



## NB

smaikap said:


> Just curious, unpaid leave does not amount to unemployment, is not it?? By the same logic one should show hospitalization breaks.
> 
> Just asking
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


If one is in the hospital for more then a few days, then to be safe he should show that a break in the employment especially if it leads to no pay

The number of days of hospitalisation would be the main criteria in deciding to declare or not

Cheers


----------



## yikes297

Nhn1987 said:


> Thanks again.
> I think I can include it in Part F of form 80. It says
> 
> Unemployment includes:
> from date of birth up until first employment
> all gaps/breaks between employment
> all gaps between education.


Your paid maternity leave should not be counted as unemployment. Your unpaid maternity leave would be. I would suggest to get it clarified with ACS before you lodge your visa, or check with your MARA agent if you're using one.

I was on 1 month break (unpaid) between my last job and current job (got new job offer, resigned from old job and took a break before joining the new job to settle relocation) and declared it in Form 80.


----------



## OzDown

Quick Question...Does the number of points you gather affect the VISA grant timelines i.e. the VISA application of a person with 75 or 80 points will be processed quickly than someone with 60 or 65 points?


----------



## sonamt

Nhn1987 said:


> Hi guys, I’m a bit worried here as I did a blunder in my ACS assessment. It was an inadvertent mistake from my end. I did not include my maternity leave details in the ACS assessment (4 months paid and 2 months unpaid). They have assessed me to have 4 years and 5 months. Now I have got the invitation for 189. *e* Will there be a problem since I did not call out in ACS assessment details that I was on maternity leave? *Where should I mention my maternity leave details in visa application? *
> 
> I don’t want to mess up things by not calling it out at least at this stage! Is there anyone who can put some light on this? Worried now
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s what my assessment letter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> _The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 06/09 - 07/13 Software Engineer ABC Ltd. INDIA (4yrs 1mths)
> 
> 07/13 - 09/14 Test Engineer ABC Ltd. AUSTRALIA (1yrs 2mths)
> 
> 09/14 - 01/17 Test Analyst ABC Ltd. INDIA (2yrs 4 months) —-> was on leave from April to July 2016 (paid) and Aug to Sep 2016 (unpaid)_
> 
> 
> 
> So if I exclude maternity leave, it is 3 years and 11 months of Overseas experience and 1 year 2 months of Aus experince.
> 
> 
> 
> *Should/ Can I call it out somewhere in the visa application?*
> 
> 
> 
> I’m more worried because the leave is part of the last 6 months of the assessed period.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I know it’s a mistake at my end and am already repenting. Please don’t make me more worried by pointing fingers at me for this




Did you claim points for those Leave months in your eoi? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Joining the queue folks. All the best to everyone. Lodged my application on 6th of Jan 2018.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

OzDown said:


> Quick Question...Does the number of points you gather affect the VISA grant timelines i.e. the VISA application of a person with 75 or 80 points will be processed quickly than someone with 60 or 65 points?


Nope, doesn't look like if you follow immitracker. If you look at the current batch from 26th Oct till 5th November, all are having different points but got the grant on the near same day. It means all who have lodged on the same batch gets prioritised together.


----------



## Nhn1987

sonamt said:


> Nhn1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I’m a bit worried here as I did a blunder in my ACS assessment. It was an inadvertent mistake from my end. I did not include my maternity leave details in the ACS assessment (4 months paid and 2 months unpaid). They have assessed me to have 4 years and 5 months. Now I have got the invitation for 189. *e* Will there be a problem since I did not call out in ACS assessment details that I was on maternity leave? *Where should I mention my maternity leave details in visa application? *
> 
> I don’t want to mess up things by not calling it out at least at this stage! Is there anyone who can put some light on this? Worried now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s what my assessment letter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> _The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 06/09 - 07/13 Software Engineer ABC Ltd. INDIA (4yrs 1mths)
> 
> 07/13 - 09/14 Test Engineer ABC Ltd. AUSTRALIA (1yrs 2mths)
> 
> 09/14 - 01/17 Test Analyst ABC Ltd. INDIA (2yrs 4 months) —-> was on leave from April to July 2016 (paid) and Aug to Sep 2016 (unpaid)_
> 
> 
> 
> So if I exclude maternity leave, it is 3 years and 11 months of Overseas experience and 1 year 2 months of Aus experince.
> 
> 
> 
> *Should/ Can I call it out somewhere in the visa application?*
> 
> 
> 
> I’m more worried because the leave is part of the last 6 months of the assessed period.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I know it’s a mistake at my end and am already repenting. Please don’t make me more worried by pointing fingers at me for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you claim points for those Leave months in your eoi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I fall in the same experience bracket. Whether i count those months or not, it does not make any difference in my points.


----------



## tashilay

I just wanted to get in Immiaccount and start compiling my documents but when I click apply visa, it takes me to my old immiaccount which I used for lodging current student via. 

Do you use same account for visa 189 or create new account with another email? Kindly advise who has similar experience and did the right thing.

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981

tashilay said:


> I just wanted to get in Immiaccount and start compiling my documents but when I click apply visa, it takes me to my old immiaccount which I used for lodging current student via.
> 
> Do you use same account for visa 189 or create new account with another email? Kindly advise who has similar experience and did the right thing.
> 
> Thanks


theoretically, old immiaccount should be OK. What matters is the new VISA application which you start after getting into immiaccount.

Others can correct me


----------



## adeel32

Did anyone got invitation on Telecom Network Engineer 263312 recently?


----------



## adeel32

Could anyone tell me how much time require for ITA for Telecom & Electronics Engineer category with 65 points in 189???


----------



## bhagat.dabas

adeel32 said:


> Could anyone tell me how much time require for ITA for Telecom & Electronics Engineer category with 65 points in 189???


Please check myimmitracker or iscah for more


----------



## AusBanana

I have been a passive observer of this amazing forum all this while, and now I am hoping someone can help me with a simple Bridging Visa enquiry. 

I had lodged in my 189 onshore on 20th Nov 2017. But because I was then on ETA (601), my bridging visa said it is not in effect because of the ETA. I am currently back home (Singapore) and planning to come back mid feb.

Because every time I enter Aus with ETA, I get a 3 month tourist visa, which I want to avoid. If I come under a 2 week visitor (600) visa instead, will my pending bridging come into effect once visitor (600) expires?

Your reply would be of immense help!! I currently have been asked to provide more information for my 600, and I really need some advice before I proceed with it.

Thank you so much!


----------



## redato

iulian said:


> Hi,
> I see 2 questions there:
> 1. What is, in your opinion the likelihood of an invitation with 65 points in civil engineer versus construction project manager occupation ?
> A: At this moment, with 65 points both occupations have no chance to be selected. But if later the threshold drops at 65, I think the only priority between these two occupations is the lodgement date, not the occupation itself (please check the nurses case).
> 2.Do you think there will be a huge difference in processing time?
> A.It's not the profession that gives priority to your case in terms of allocation process. It's the quality of your application (full documents): "_Within each priority group, complete applications receive preference for assessment."_ (Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications).
> 
> Hope it helps.
> Cheers.


hey thank you for your answer . where can you find the threshold for each occupation?


----------



## Kaizen1326

OzDown said:


> Quick Question...Does the number of points you gather affect the VISA grant timelines i.e. the VISA application of a person with 75 or 80 points will be processed quickly than someone with 60 or 65 points?




No points are useful only till you receive invitation. Post visa lodgement , all are in the same queue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iulian

redato said:


> hey thank you for your answer . where can you find the threshold for each occupation?


Hi, 

1. Unofficial results - fastest information available and reliable to some degree:
Unofficial Skill Select Results for 18th January 2018 - Iscah

2. Official results - late in providing information but it's the official source:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-3-january-2018

The below one i did not use but it gives valuable feedback from applicants:

3. Immitracker - feedback given voluntarily by applicants
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

Correlate all three and you'll get perspective on the threshold.

Note: I recommend everyone who access Immitracker to register their personal applications in order to have our "own eyes" inside the selection/application process.

Cheers.


----------



## dhiva_p05

*Police Clearance*

Hi!

We have received PCC (State police clearance for USA) request from CO on 18-Dec-17, and we have uploaded the clearance cert on 3-jan-18. Actually the cert was issued/dated on 19-Sep-17.

Since the cert was issued couple of months prior to request from CO, do you think CO will ask for latest cert?

It's really a time consuming process to get the new cert.

Any advise/suggestion is much appreciated.


----------



## AusBanana

dhiva_p05 said:


> Hi!
> 
> We have received PCC (State police clearance for USA) request from CO on 18-Dec-17, and we have uploaded the clearance cert on 3-jan-18. Actually the cert was issued/dated on 19-Sep-17.
> 
> Since the cert was issued couple of months prior to request from CO, do you think CO will ask for latest cert?
> 
> It's really a time consuming process to get the new cert.
> 
> Any advise/suggestion is much appreciated.


This is my uneducated opinion-

I do not think they will ask for a new one as it's only 2 months prior to your lodgement. For the Aus Police Clearance for instance, I know is valid for a year. So I hink you should be fine


----------



## dhiva_p05

AusBanana said:


> This is my uneducated opinion-
> 
> I do not think they will ask for a new one as it's only 2 months prior to your lodgement. For the Aus Police Clearance for instance, I know is valid for a year. So I hink you should be fine


I had the same thought. Thanks for your positive response.

Have to wait and see.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

PCC is valid for 01 year from date of issue...i think in your case it will not be any problem


----------



## richardsibanda84

Hello
Lodged my application on the 15th Nov 2017 still no contact now I want to add another applicant my wife. Won't that affect my application considering it should be at an advanced stage now. Your input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kinnu369

richardsibanda84 said:


> Hello
> Lodged my application on the 15th Nov 2017 still no contact now I want to add another applicant my wife. Won't that affect my application considering it should be at an advanced stage now. Your input will be greatly appreciated.


You should notify to the CO using "update us" button. Then he/she will add it to the application. Meanwhile you can collect all the documents for your wife. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

richardsibanda84 said:


> Hello
> Lodged my application on the 15th Nov 2017 still no contact now I want to add another applicant my wife. Won't that affect my application considering it should be at an advanced stage now. Your input will be greatly appreciated.


It will certainly delay your grant, but if you don’t and then apply separately for spouse PR, it will be very costly, time consuming and cumbersome

You have to choose between the lesser evil

Cheers


----------



## Tejaskothari

Hey Guys,

I want to apply for SC189 with 60 Points ,

What are the chances to Get invitation in SC189


----------



## shekharsince1986

Tejaskothari said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I want to apply for SC189 with 60 Points ,
> 
> What are the chances to Get invitation in SC189


Practically never... sorry bud!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Tejaskothari said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I want to apply for SC189 with 60 Points ,
> 
> What are the chances to Get invitation in SC189


Nil chances as of now.. Try increasing your points 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## richardsibanda84

newbienz said:


> It will certainly delay your grant, but if you don’t and then apply separately for spouse PR, it will be very costly, time consuming and cumbersome
> 
> You have to choose between the lesser evil
> 
> Cheers


 I am now split between which evil to go for!
Personally what would you advise me to do. I really need your input.


----------



## NB

richardsibanda84 said:


> I am now split between which evil to go for!
> Personally what would you advise me to do. I really need your input.


It would not be proper for me to advice or comment beyond what I have already said

It’s a decision which you should take after consulting your family, as it is they who are affected in either of the choices you make

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

Guys, just would like to confirm regarding the documents required for spouse (not claiming points) and child. I could see the requirement in the website. But just want a firsthand info.
1. Do I need to submit pay slips, joining letters, form 16, education certificates etc for my spouse if I’m not claiming points for partner?
2. Is birth certificate and passport enough for child? 
3. Is PCC required for 2 yr old child?


----------



## sam99a

Hey guys, 

In the form 80 employment section, if you've worked only in 1 organization, do we need to fill the information separately with 1 row for 1 country/location or do we need to fill it all in a single row ?

If it's separate row for each country/location, would the address of the organization be same, the headquarter ? or would it be the regional office of the location you've worked at ?

Thanks


----------



## NB

sam99a said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> In the form 80 employment section, if you've worked only in 1 organization, do we need to fill the information separately with 1 row for 1 country/location or do we need to fill it all in a single row ?
> 
> If it's separate row for each country/location, would the address of the organization be same, the headquarter ? or would it be the regional office of the location you've worked at ?
> 
> Thanks


Within the same organisation and location also, I split for each promotion I got

In location , I gave the local address

Cheers


----------



## smaikap

newbienz said:


> Within the same organisation and location also, I split for each promotion I got
> 
> In location , I gave the local address
> 
> Cheers


I have not found any guideline saying one Wed to split per position in the same company. I believe showing one entry per organization per country (not location) is sufficient. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

ssvk2018 said:


> Guys, just would like to confirm regarding the documents required for spouse (not claiming points) and child. I could see the requirement in the website. But just want a firsthand info.
> 1. Do I need to submit pay slips, joining letters, form 16, education certificates etc for my spouse if I’m not claiming points for partner?
> 2. Is birth certificate and passport enough for child?
> 3. Is PCC required for 2 yr old child?


1. No, you won't have the option either
2. Yes 
3. No

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

smaikap said:


> I have not found any guideline saying one Wed to split per position in the same company. I believe showing one entry per organization per country (not location) is sufficient.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Each to his own
I said what I did

In my opinion it is these fine details, which expedite the grant, even if the rules don’t call for them
My aim is to make the life of the CO as much easy as I can when he is processing my application 

In my thread also I have made it clear that the path I took was very torturous and I don’t expect majority of the members to go down the same


Cheers


----------



## redato

guys , what is exactly the difference between pro rata and non prorata occupations, Does it affect the processing time of your application?


----------



## NB

redato said:


> guys , what is exactly the difference between pro rata and non prorata occupations, Does it affect the processing time of your application?


Nope

They play a role till you get an invite

Post invite all points and Anzsco codes are equal

The processing time depends on the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you upload 

Cheers


----------



## redato

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> They play a role till you get an invite
> 
> Post invite all points and Anzsco codes are equal
> 
> The processing time depends on the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you upload
> 
> Cheers


So you have more chance of getting an invitation with a non pro rata occupation than a pro rata occupation? right ?


----------



## NB

redato said:


> So you have more chance of getting an invitation with a non pro rata occupation than a pro rata occupation? right ?


I don’t predict invites

Ask Tony

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

Quick question, can we upload passport as proof of birthday?


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> Quick question, can we upload passport as proof of birthday?


You can try, but a birth certificate is preferable.
The passport can be used as secondary evidence

Members have reported using 10/12 marksheets or Aadhaar card as birth date evidence successfully 

But ideally it should be a birth certificate 

Cheers


----------



## DrSylvie

Guys, I have lodged my visa application recently and also uploaded most of the documents. Have couple of queries:

1. Which document to show as evidence of name change for my wife as her name before marriage has her father's name as middle name and after marriage my name as middle name. I am planing to submit her bachelor degree, her medical council registration card, school leaving certi with her father's name as middle name. And or my name as middle name, I can show passports, PCC, her master transcript. Is this enough or should I also include some docs ?

2.We are here in Australia on student visa right now as my wife being a student. For relationship proof, I have submitted Joint bank statement, health insurance, marriage certi, phone bill, our passports, super fund report with her as beneficiary. Is this enough or should I add some more?

Please advise.


----------



## NB

DrSylvie said:


> Guys, I have lodged my visa application recently and also uploaded most of the documents. Have couple of queries:
> 
> 1. Which document to show as evidence of name change for my wife as her name before marriage has her father's name as middle name and after marriage my name as middle name. I am planing to submit her bachelor degree, her medical council registration card, school leaving certi with her father's name as middle name. And or my name as middle name, I can show passports, PCC, her master transcript. Is this enough or should I also include some docs ?
> 
> 2.We are here in Australia on student visa right now as my wife being a student. For relationship proof, I have submitted Joint bank statement, health insurance, marriage certi, phone bill, our passports, super fund report with her as beneficiary. Is this enough or should I add some more?
> 
> Please advise.


1. Just can’t understand what you are saying. Use fictitious names to explain what changes occurred before and after.
Also what name occurs in which document 

2. You can add wedding card, wedding photos, engagement photos, hotel bills and travel tickets for holidays.
Joints photos with each other families and friends , rental agreement, joint credit card bills, joint properties or car
The list is endless. 
Just add what you can but if I were in your shoes I would not be happy with what you have given as yet


----------



## sam99a

For generating HAP ID for myself and my spouse. Do I need to create a separate immi account for my spouse for generating his/her HAP ID ? 


or can I do that as part of my immi account only ?



Thanks


----------



## smaikap

sam99a said:


> For generating HAP ID for myself and my spouse. Do I need to create a separate immi account for my spouse for generating his/her HAP ID ?
> 
> 
> or can I do that as part of my immi account only ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Same immiaccount 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452

Hello Experts,

Can anyone please tell me my chances to be invited under 2611 (System Analyst) before my 30 June 2018, as I will lose 5 points on this day. Now I have 70 points fro 189 and 75 for NSW. Including the 10 points from English.

Thanks in advance


----------



## satishvenkat

Seems like 75 points holder are getting invitations much faster and 65 pointers have to wait for 6 months


----------



## DrSylvie

newbienz said:


> 1. Just can’t understand what you are saying. Use fictitious names to explain what changes occurred before and after.
> Also what name occurs in which document
> 
> 2. You can add wedding card, wedding photos, engagement photos, hotel bills and travel tickets for holidays.
> Joints photos with each other families and friends , rental agreement, joint credit card bills, joint properties or car
> The list is endless.
> Just add what you can but if I were in your shoes I would not be happy with what you have given as yet


Thanks for your reply.
Let me elaborate it.

Let'say before marriage her name was "Deepika Vasantbhai Padukone " and this same name is used in her bachelor degree and school LC. After marriage, her name became "Deepika Ranvir Padukone" and this name is used in her passport, PCC etc. Here Vasantbhai is her father and Ranvir is her husband name. Also in form 80, in question 4, "Have you ever known by any other name?", I have mentioned type of name as "Name before Marriage"and name entered is "Deepika Vasantbhai Padukone"".
Is it ok I showed this in form 80? Is it ok to show documents to mentioned above as roof of both the names? BTW, I have not still submitted form 80.
Thanks.


----------



## sharma1981

DrSylvie said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Let me elaborate it.
> 
> Let'say before marriage her name was "Deepika Vasantbhai Padukone " and this same name is used in her bachelor degree and school LC. After marriage, her name became "Deepika Ranvir Padukone" and this name is used in her passport, PCC etc. Here Vasantbhai is her father and Ranvir is her husband name. Also in form 80, in question 4, "Have you ever known by any other name?", I have mentioned type of name as "Name before Marriage"and name entered is "Deepika Vasantbhai Padukone"".
> Is it ok I showed this in form 80? Is it ok to show documents to mentioned above as roof of both the names? BTW, I have not still submitted form 80.
> Thanks.


Hi

This is a common case faced in india. YOu can mention "yes" to have you ever been know by any other names and then explain the same that its a name before marriage. YOu can mention this in both form 80 (and form 1221 if you are filling that as well)
In addition to that an affidavit by the person in question will be useful as well. The affidavit will be for same name variation and will explain the scenarios where the name refers to same person before and after the marriage.
Hope this helps.


----------



## NB

DrSylvie said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Let me elaborate it.
> 
> Let'say before marriage her name was "Deepika Vasantbhai Padukone " and this same name is used in her bachelor degree and school LC. After marriage, her name became "Deepika Ranvir Padukone" and this name is used in her passport, PCC etc. Here Vasantbhai is her father and Ranvir is her husband name. Also in form 80, in question 4, "Have you ever known by any other name?", I have mentioned type of name as "Name before Marriage"and name entered is "Deepika Vasantbhai Padukone"".
> Is it ok I showed this in form 80? Is it ok to show documents to mentioned above as roof of both the names? BTW, I have not still submitted form 80.
> Thanks.



Do you have a marriage certificate or can get one ?

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

How do I put the below scenario in form 80 - education section:

BTech in College A - 1st year (2005-2006) Completed
BTech in College B - 2nd Year (2006-2007) (Flunked - so had to repeat the year in College A, the following year) Completed or Withdrawn?
BTech in College A - 2nd (repeated), 3rd and 4th year (2007-2010) Completed

So total, instead of completing the degree in 4 yrs, the person completed it in 5 yrs, because of backlog and university rules. So total BTech years = 5 (ie., 2005 - 2010)


----------



## ssvk2018

What is the form no. For kids aged below 16? For 189 visa.?


----------



## kinnu369

ssvk2018 said:


> What is the form no. For kids aged below 16? For 189 visa.?


No need for kids 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

For functional language proof for partner, how much is the score required? I see in some place as overall 30 and somewhere else as 50.. which one is correct? Please advise..


----------



## goto123

ssvk2018 said:


> How do I put the below scenario in form 80 - education section:
> 
> BTech in College A - 1st year (2005-2006) Completed
> BTech in College B - 2nd Year (2006-2007) (Flunked - so had to repeat the year in College A, the following year) Completed or Withdrawn?
> BTech in College A - 2nd (repeated), 3rd and 4th year (2007-2010) Completed
> 
> So total, instead of completing the degree in 4 yrs, the person completed it in 5 yrs, because of backlog and university rules. So total BTech years = 5 (ie., 2005 - 2010)


Just mention you B Tech start date as month/2005 and completion date as month/2010 and keep the college name as college A because you finally graduated from this college.
No further information is required by acs or dibp and they are not interested in the total years you took to get you degree.


----------



## kinnu369

ssvk2018 said:


> For functional language proof for partner, how much is the score required? I see in some place as overall 30 and somewhere else as 50.. which one is correct? Please advise..


It depends on different tests. Check this link.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> For functional language proof for partner, how much is the score required? I see in some place as overall 30 and somewhere else as 50.. which one is correct? Please advise..


Have you explored and exhausted the school/college English Evidence route ?

Cheers


----------



## DrSylvie

newbienz said:


> Do you have a marriage certificate or can get one ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Newbienz and Sharma1981 fo reply.
@Newbienz- Yeap I do have marriage certi plus other docs with some docs having her full name with her father's name in it and some docs with her full name with my name in it. Is it enough if I include all these documents to proove the change over?

@sharma1981- yeap i have mentioned in form 80 and 1221 as "name before marriage". I am not sure about affidavit as her father is in India. Is affidavit required on STAMP paper or on blank A4 paper is fine? what to mention in affidavit?

Thanks.


----------



## sharma1981

DrSylvie said:


> Thanks Newbienz and Sharma1981 fo reply.
> @Newbienz- Yeap I do have marriage certi plus other docs with some docs having her full name with her father's name in it and some docs with her full name with my name in it. Is it enough if I include all these documents to proove the change over?
> 
> @sharma1981- yeap i have mentioned in form 80 and 1221 as "name before marriage". I am not sure about affidavit as her father is in India. Is affidavit required on STAMP paper or on blank A4 paper is fine? what to mention in affidavit?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi

Having marriage certificate is a positive thing. Its a primary doc in fact for spouse relation proof.
Reg. affidavit, it has to be from your spouse as its her name which has got variations. She needs to get the affidavit made from the place where she is right now. In India we have stamp papers for affidavit purpose (visit any notary/advocate).
And tell them that you need a same name variation affidavit (or affidavit for name before/after marriage) which ever suits your requirements.
Usually the notary/advocate will have the format but you can easily find one by googling as well.

In the affidavit you can mention (up to you) the details of the documents where old name is present and where new name is present. Hope this helps.


----------



## Aakriti

Hi,

Has anyone received a CO contact since January 2018?

EOI 189-14th April with 65 points for 261313
Invited-12th October
Visa Application and fees paid -15th Dec
PCC and Medicals done
Now Waiting !!

Thanks.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Aakriti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone received a CO contact since January 2018?
> 
> EOI 189-14th April with 65 points for 261313
> Invited-12th October
> Visa Application and fees paid -15th Dec
> PCC and Medicals done
> Now Waiting !!
> 
> Thanks.




You may have to wait till feb end or march 1st week before they pick ur application as ur fees payment date is 15th Dec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

Dear experts, 
My hope of direct grant is shattered today! I have received a email from my agent to sign health undertaking for my son. Any one with such experience? How long can I expect for grant after submitting the undertaking? Please advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

sonamt said:


> Dear experts,
> My hope of direct grant is shattered today! I have received a email from my agent to sign health undertaking for my son. Any one with such experience? How long can I expect for grant after submitting the undertaking? Please advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excuse my ignorance, but may you please tell us a bit more about this.

Did you not complete your son's health examination before or just after lodging the visa?

If yes, any pointer on why this at all?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sonamt said:


> Dear experts,
> My hope of direct grant is shattered today! I have received a email from my agent to sign health undertaking for my son. Any one with such experience? How long can I expect for grant after submitting the undertaking? Please advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t understand this phobia and craze for direct grant amongst the members on this forum

I know of members who after CO contact getting grant in 30 days and those without CO contact getting the supposedly coveted direct grant after more then a year
Which would you rather prefer ?
It’s the time taken for grant which is important, and not whether you have CO contact or not

Heavens have not fallen if the CO has contacted you
Direct grant is overhyped on the forum and left to me I would ban the use of the term
Would those getting direct grant be treated as first class citizens and others as second class ?


How much time it will take after you give your response is anybody’s guess
You have to again wait patiently for the next CO contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## sonamt

newbienz said:


> I don’t understand this phobia and craze for direct grant amongst the members on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> I know of members who after CO contact getting grant in 30 days and those without CO contact getting the supposedly coveted direct grant after more then a year
> 
> Which would you rather prefer ?
> 
> It’s the time taken for grant which is important, and not whether you have CO contact or not
> 
> 
> 
> Heavens have not fallen if the CO has contacted you
> 
> Direct grant is overhyped on the forum and left to me I would ban the use of the term
> 
> Would those getting direct grant be treated as first class citizens and others as second class ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much time it will take after you give your response is anybody’s guess
> 
> You have to again wait patiently for the next CO contact or grant
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




If you may come direct to my question, any link or thread on the forum for CO asking 815 health undertaking form? That will be helpful please. 

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

The average wait after CO contact is about double of an average direct grant. Therefore, direct grant should be preferred route and THE right route, as direct grant means one had lodged a "complete" application.


----------



## sonamt

What is the general practice? Will the CO ask for more information in bits and pieces or try to request all required information at once ( after reviewing application) ? Just curious, since I have been asked for form 815 signing. Will the co come back and seek for more info even after health undertaking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braussie2018

Hey Fellas,

I have applied on Nov 12 - 2017 and uploaded all docts and medicals before Dec 1st. But still no contact from CO. How long has been taking for a CO to be assigned? Should I worry?


----------



## NB

sonamt said:


> What is the general practice? Will the CO ask for more information in bits and pieces or try to request all required information at once ( after reviewing application) ? Just curious, since I have been asked for form 815 signing. Will the co come back and seek for more info even after health undertaking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some members have been contacted even 2/3 times for documents 

Cheers


----------



## NB

braussie2018 said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> I have applied on Nov 12 - 2017 and uploaded all docts and medicals before Dec 1st. But still no contact from CO. How long has been taking for a CO to be assigned? Should I worry?


No news is good news
You may get a direct grant without being contacted at all

Wait patiently . There is nothing to worry 

Cheers


----------



## dillipreddy

sonamt said:


> Dear experts,
> My hope of direct grant is shattered today! I have received a email from my agent to sign health undertaking for my son. Any one with such experience? How long can I expect for grant after submitting the undertaking? Please advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got health undertaking for my daughter. Maybe sooner i think as for grant.


----------



## dillipreddy

Aakriti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone received a CO contact since January 2018?
> 
> EOI 189-14th April with 65 points for 261313
> Invited-12th October
> Visa Application and fees paid -15th Dec
> PCC and Medicals done
> Now Waiting !!
> 
> Thanks.



I lodged my visa on Oct 27th and CO contacted on Jan 8th 2018, requesting for daughters health undertaking form 815 and spouse functional English proof


----------



## dillipreddy

ssvk2018 said:


> For functional language proof for partner, how much is the score required? I see in some place as overall 30 and somewhere else as 50.. which one is correct? Please advise..


Overall 30 is required ( all divisions 30 is minimum ) , I got a CO request for my spouse too and just submitting tomorrow.


----------



## sonamt

dillipreddy said:


> I got health undertaking for my daughter. Maybe sooner i think as for grant.




It's been how long since you submitted your daughters health undertaking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AQTLM1905

dillipreddy said:


> Overall 30 is required ( all divisions 30 is minimum ) , I got a CO request for my spouse too and just submitting tomorrow.


Hi mate,

I found no where stated PTE 30 min of each skill: S W R L
Right on the Pearson website it states a 30 of overall. My wife has scored PTE 34 overall but not all skills are above 30. Your claim drives me nervous...


----------



## akhandel

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I found no where stated PTE 30 min of each skill: S W R L
> Right on the Pearson website it states a 30 of overall. My wife has scored PTE 34 overall but not all skills are above 30. Your claim drives me nervous...


Read this on Aus Home Affairs site at below link : 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## NB

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I found no where stated PTE 30 min of each skill: S W R L
> Right on the Pearson website it states a 30 of overall. My wife has scored PTE 34 overall but not all skills are above 30. Your claim drives me nervous...


You are correct
It’s overall 30 so 34 is good enough even if she has scored less then 30 in any individual subjects 

Cheers


----------



## AQTLM1905

newbienz said:


> You are correct
> It’s overall 30 so 34 is good enough even if she has scored less then 30 in any individual subjects
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, newbienz.


----------



## AQTLM1905

akhandel said:


> Read this on Aus Home Affairs site at below link :
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Thanks. I knew you're going to attach this link. But no, you or your agent have interpreted it wrong 

Cheers.


----------



## sonamt

I have been recently asked to submit signed form-815 health undertaking for my son and did that the next day to my agent.

1. How do I know that my agent has successfully submitted the requested information on immi account since there is no acknowledgement for such request from DIBP?

2. Any active forum group for applicants who were asked to sign form-815?

3. Will the co consider this too as incomplete documentation and hold for avg of 90 days. There is no way to know whether one have to submit form - 815 and you fall in the trap of delays despite front loading all the required documents as per DIBP checklist.

Kindly advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

sonamt said:


> I have been recently asked to submit signed form-815 health undertaking for my son and did that the next day to my agent.
> 
> 1. How do I know that my agent has successfully submitted the requested information on immi account since there is no acknowledgement for such request from DIBP?
> 
> 2. Any active forum group for applicants who were asked to sign form-815?
> 
> 3. Will the co consider this too as incomplete documentation and hold for avg of 90 days. There is no way to know whether one have to submit form - 815 and you fall in the trap of delays despite front loading all the required documents as per DIBP checklist.
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. You can create a mirror account if you have the TRN number of your application. It will be on the fee paid receipt.
2. Don't know any
3. Unpredictable 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

Same question :

Q.3: Visa documents need to be notarised is it necessary ? OR can I just upload colored scanned copies ? 

Q8: Can I upload the same documents again, as I had done for ACS earlier ?


----------



## smaikap

andyrent said:


> Same question :
> 
> Q.3: Visa documents need to be notarised is it necessary ? OR can I just upload colored scanned copies ?
> 
> Q8: Can I upload the same documents again, as I had done for ACS earlier ?


1. Color scab is good enough
2. Yes 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam99a

Hi guys, 


I was in the process of uploading docs for my 189 application and I noticed that for my partner, there is no section to upload work experience, qualification and assessment related documents.(I have claimed partner points). My partner has only these docs sections:

identity documents
documents about your relationship – for example, marriage certificate
character documents, if applicable
documents about other relationships, if applicable
proof that your partner has Functional English.


IF anyone was in this situation where they were claiming spouse points, would you please guide me where am I suppose to upload these documents for my partner.

The partner section only has


----------



## kinnu369

sam99a said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I was in the process of uploading docs for my 189 application and I noticed that for my partner, there is no section to upload work experience, qualification and assessment related documents.(I have claimed partner points). My partner has only these docs sections:
> 
> identity documents
> documents about your relationship – for example, marriage certificate
> character documents, if applicable
> documents about other relationships, if applicable
> proof that your partner has Functional English.
> 
> 
> IF anyone was in this situation where they were claiming spouse points, would you please guide me where am I suppose to upload these documents for my partner.
> 
> The partner section only has


You should upload education documents and skill assessment letter too

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam99a

kinnu369 said:


> You should upload education documents and skill assessment letter too
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply.


Yes you are right. Its important that the docs should be uploaded for my partner as well since we are claiming points. My problem is that there are no work expereince and qualification related sections when I go to the screen to upload the docs.

I can see the same sections in my screen but not in her's.


THanks


----------



## NB

sam99a said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> Yes you are right. Its important that the docs should be uploaded for my partner as well since we are claiming points. My problem is that there are no work expereince and qualification related sections when I go to the screen to upload the docs.
> 
> I can see the same sections in my screen but not in her's.
> 
> 
> THanks


As you are claiming point from her, you can upload in your section. 
Make sure that you name the files clearly so that the CO can see at a glance that these files give her details

You can also upload the same set in her Section under others

Cheers


----------



## tashilay

sonamt said:


> It's been how long since you submitted your daughters health undertaking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sonamt, what is your anzoo code?


----------



## tashilay

*Finger print service for PCC from my country*

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know where I can get finger print service here in Queensland. I need to send finger print to my country police for PCC from back home.


----------



## andyrent

Can anyone please help:
I am staying in Singapore (Indian Citizen), do I need to submit police verification from India too ?


----------



## NB

andyrent said:


> Can anyone please help:
> I am staying in Singapore (Indian Citizen), do I need to submit police verification from India too ?


Home country is Always required
So you have to submit Indian PCC also
Cheers


----------



## tashilay

andyrent said:


> Can anyone please help:
> I am staying in Singapore (Indian Citizen), do I need to submit police verification from India too ?


I guess so. All countries you lived more than 12 months in last 10 years.


----------



## Ptj1

andyrent said:


> Can anyone please help:
> I am staying in Singapore (Indian Citizen), do I need to submit police verification from India too ?



If you had stayed 12 months or more in India in the last 10 years, then YES , you need to produce India PCC too. But if you are in Singapore, then it is just a cakewalk. Just visit the BLS centre in 'Little India' with the PCC application form (1 page) + PP copies and your189/190 visa acknowledgement email (that says you paid the fee and loaded all docs). You will get your PCC posted to your home addr in 2 weeks flat without any hiccups. I guess, they charge around 60 SGD per person.


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> Yes you are right. Its important that the docs should be uploaded for my partner as well since we are claiming points. My problem is that there are no work expereince and qualification related sections when I go to the screen to upload the docs.
> 
> I can see the same sections in my screen but not in her's.
> 
> 
> THanks
> 
> 
> 
> As you are claiming point from her, you can upload in your section.
> Make sure that you name the files clearly so that the CO can see at a glance that these files give her details
> 
> You can also upload the same set in her Section under others
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

So If I'm Not Claiming points for partner then i don't have to upload his education/ work experience details?


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> So If I'm Not Claiming points for partner then i don't have to upload his education/ work experience details?


That’s correct

Education maybe required to prove functional English 

Cheers


----------



## auslover35

Sam 99

Go to partner attach documents section, click attach more documents button, and attach documents by mentioning partners name.

As per dibp , don’t upload a same document multiple times even if it os using for different crierion. Attach a document only once . See the screenshot attached


----------



## braussie2018

Fellas! Just received my grant. I'm still not believing. 

ANZSCO: 261111 (ICT BA)
Invited: 9th Nov, 2017
Visa Fee: 12th Nov 2017
Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th Nov
Direct Grant : 29th Jan, 2018


----------



## Lovelythings

braussie2018 said:


> Fellas! Just received my grant. I'm still not believing.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 (ICT BA)
> Invited: 9th Nov, 2017
> Visa Fee: 12th Nov 2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th Nov
> Direct Grant : 29th Jan, 2018


Congratulations 
So happy for you


----------



## kinnu369

braussie2018 said:


> Fellas! Just received my grant. I'm still not believing.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 (ICT BA)
> Invited: 9th Nov, 2017
> Visa Fee: 12th Nov 2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th Nov
> Direct Grant : 29th Jan, 2018


Congratulations and best of luck for your future!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91

kinnu369 said:


> 1. You can create a mirror account if you have the TRN number of your application. It will be on the fee paid receipt.
> 2. Don't know any
> 3. Unpredictable
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


How is a mirror account created? 
I have also done the pr process via a consultant..and we have no access to our account . The consultant just keeps js updated.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

gee91 said:


> How is a mirror account created?
> I have also done the pr process via a consultant..and we have no access to our account . The consultant just keeps js updated.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Firstly you need the TRN number which will be available on your 
1.Create a new Immi account.
2.Click the import application button and use the TRN number, passport and birth details to import your application to this newly created Immi account.

Hope this helps.

Your agent will not come to know this if you use it to monitor.


----------



## gee91

kinnu369 said:


> Firstly you need the TRN number which will be available on your
> 1.Create a new Immi account.
> 2.Click the import application button and use the TRN number, passport and birth details to import your application to this newly created Immi account.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Your agent will not come to know this if you use it to monitor.


Can this affect uploading of any documents after CO contact?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

gee91 said:


> Can this affect uploading of any documents after CO contact?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Nothing will happen until you do something. You can just create one to monitor the job done by your agent. All the best 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pals78

Is there a similar way of tracking ACS skill assessment application when agent has logged that from his account. At this point, I need to ask whats the status. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

pals78 said:


> Is there a similar way of tracking ACS skill assessment application when agent has logged that from his account. At this point, I need to ask whats the status.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think we have a mirror account for skill assessments. Other members can confirm. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda

*The Wait...*

The Wait is killing me.... :ranger:


----------



## klusarun

braussie2018 said:


> Fellas! Just received my grant. I'm still not believing.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 (ICT BA)
> 
> Invited: 9th Nov, 2017
> 
> Visa Fee: 12th Nov 2017
> 
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th Nov
> 
> Direct Grant : 29th Jan, 2018




Congrats


----------



## yikes297

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> The Wait is killing me.... :ranger:


Keeping myself occupied with "In a Sunburned Country" by Bill Bryson. A very entertaining book about Australia!


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda

yikes297 said:


> Keeping myself occupied with "In a Sunburned Country" by Bill Bryson. A very entertaining book about Australia!


Hey Thanks.. Will check it out..


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sonamt said:


> Dear experts,
> My hope of direct grant is shattered today! I have received a email from my agent to sign health undertaking for my son. Any one with such experience? How long can I expect for grant after submitting the undertaking? Please advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dillipreddy said:


> I lodged my visa on Oct 27th and CO contacted on Jan 8th 2018, requesting for daughters health undertaking form 815 and spouse functional English proof


Hi friends

I was also contacted by Co for form 815 and submitted on the same day...my details are as under...


----------



## tashilay

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I was also contacted by Co for form 815 and submitted on the same day...my details are as under...


What could be the reason for 815 form? Did your son/daughter give any report differently during health check up?


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I was also contacted by Co for form 815 and submitted on the same day...my details are as under...




Relax Guys. 815 is not all that bad..

*Who is required to sign a health undertaking?
*A health undertaking is required for applicants whose health
examination indicated exposure to tuberculosis or other
health conditions of concern.
*What is a health undertaking for?
*Tuberculosis is a serious infectious disease of public concern
in Australia. Tuberculosis can be treated and the purpose of
this health undertaking is to ensure that persons at greater
risk of developing active tuberculosis receive appropriate
follow-up support once in Australia.
At the time of your assessment, our doctors were satisfied
that, while there may have been some abnormalities in your
chest x-ray, you did not have active tuberculosis. However,
individual risk factors mean that some people require
follow-up in Australia to ensure the disease does not develop.
You may also have been issued with a health undertaking
because of another health condition such as Hepatitis B, C or
Leprosy.
A health undertaking is an agreement that is made with the
Australian Government, which obliges you to attend an
appointment with a health authority clinic for a follow-up
health examination. By signing this health undertaking you
also agree to undergo any course of treatment or investigation
that the health clinic directs.
You must contact the Health Undertaking Service (HUS)
within 4 weeks of your arrival in Australia. If your visa was
granted in Australia, you do not need to contact the HUS as
you will already have been referred to an Australian health
clinic by the Migration Medical Services Provider.

Source - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Forms/Documents/815.pdf


----------



## Rangasuga

Congrats..?


----------



## Rangasuga

Congrats..


----------



## Johny68

Congrats


----------



## Dranix

All the best everyone


----------



## smaikap

Just an open question. 

- While waiting for the grant to arrive, has anyone considered or applying for Canadian PR?
- Is there any drawback of having PR process going on for 2 countries in parallel?
- Apart from the financial burden, is there any other consideration which stops members from doing this?


----------



## IshInMdu

Guys, 

Can you please let me know on the approximate timeline for my Visa grant ? PFB the details. Thanks in Advance.

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer

DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
VISA Grant:: ???


----------



## kaniltoraman

IshInMdu said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you please let me know on the approximate timeline for my Visa grant ? PFB the details. Thanks in Advance.
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> VISA Grant:: ???


The main predictor is the quality and completeness of your documents. If your CO does not need to contact you, it should take 2 to 5 months. You can also check the link below.

Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi All,

I have some query on RRV. Please could you help?

I have got my grant on 16/01/2018

Must Not Arrive After: 16/01/2023

IED completing in Feb 2018

1. So, for RRV do I need to stay in Australia at least 2 years before Must Not Arrive After date?

2. Considering Citizenship eligibility, 4 years of staying in Australia can complete after Must Not Arrive After date? 

Hope it's not necessarily has to be before Must Not Arrive After date.

Please let me know. Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Sourabh

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some query on RRV. Please could you help?
> 
> I have got my grant on 16/01/2018
> 
> Must Not Arrive After: 16/01/2023
> 
> IED completing in Feb 2018
> 
> 1. So, for RRV do I need to stay in Australia at least 2 years before Must Not Arrive After date?
> 
> 2. Considering Citizenship eligibility, 4 years of staying in Australia can complete after Must Not Arrive After date?
> 
> Hope it's not necessarily has to be before Must Not Arrive After date.
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


1. Broadly speaking YES
2. You can complete the citizenship 4 years requirement beyond 2023. No restrictions 

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET

tashilay said:


> What could be the reason for 815 form? Did your son/daughter give any report differently during health check up?


yep I had signed it for my child.... after 603...SCT


----------



## chinmaypalnitkar

Anyone with ANZSCO: 261311 and Score 70 ? 
What is the time line for a similar case?


----------



## IshInMdu

Hi Guys,

Have paid the visa fee and submitted all the docs for 189 Visa and waiting for the Grant. Meanwhile can some one please suggest me on the Visa type for my parents. Currently what is the best Visa type to take my parents for long term/permanently and how long will be the processing time. Thanks in advance.

Cheers

----------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
VISA Grant:: ???


----------



## NB

IshInMdu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have paid the visa fee and submitted all the docs for 189 Visa and waiting for the Grant. Meanwhile can some one please suggest me on the Visa type for my parents. Currently what is the best Visa type to take my parents for long term/permanently and how long will be the processing time. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> VISA Grant:: ???


Here you go

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/brin/pare

But basically what I realised is that the long term viable solution is to get a contributory parent visa 

It costs about 50,000 AUD per person 
You become eligible to sponsor after 2 years of getting PR and then another 3 years to get the grant

Cheers


----------



## IshInMdu

Hi Guys,

I can see in the below website that 189 visa falls under priority group 4 and the last CO allocation for 189 has been done on 10 October 2017. So already there is a 3 month backlog and if that is the case how ll i get the grant in 3 to 4 months even if i submit a complete and perfect document ? Please clarify.

Check the "GSM SkillSelect allocation information" in the below link..

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications 

Cheers

----------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
VISA Grant:: ???


----------



## IshInMdu

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/brin/pare
> 
> But basically what I realised is that the long term viable solution is to get a contributory parent visa
> 
> It costs about 50,000 AUD per person
> You become eligible to sponsor after 2 years of getting PR and then another 3 years to get the grant
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Newbienz, So it will take 5 years to get the permanent grant for my parents ?!? It seems to be a very long period. Is there any other quick and short term options like 6 months temp Visa to take my parents along with me once i get the grant ?

Cheers

----------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
VISA Grant:: ???


----------



## Mitsi

IshInMdu said:


> Thanks Newbienz, So it will take 5 years to get the permanent grant for my parents ?!? It seems to be a very long period. Is there any other quick and short term options like 6 months temp Visa to take my parents along with me once i get the grant ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> VISA Grant:: ???



Hi,

I found this link which states one can apply for visitor visa which will allow stay upto 12 months. You check the conditions given on the site.

Visitor Visa - Updated


----------



## NB

IshInMdu said:


> Thanks Newbienz, So it will take 5 years to get the permanent grant for my parents ?!? It seems to be a very long period. Is there any other quick and short term options like 6 months temp Visa to take my parents along with me once i get the grant ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> VISA Grant:: ???



There are several short term options

Go through the link in my post

This is the long terms solution for permanent visa

Cheers


----------



## auslover35

hi 

friends how they are giving grant letter, is it through mail. if yes then is it ok to travel with printed copy of letter ? when they will stamp it in our passsport. or the whole period we have to use the grant copy? please reply


----------



## kinnu369

auslover35 said:


> hi
> 
> friends how they are giving grant letter, is it through mail. if yes then is it ok to travel with printed copy of letter ? when they will stamp it in our passsport. or the whole period we have to use the grant copy? please reply


It will be sent through mail only. Yes, You can carry a copy of the grant letter when you are traveling to Oz. No need to get a stamp on the passport now a days. You should have the grant letter for the initial entry only later your name will be there in all the public services provided by the country as its digitally recorded. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul

Do you get any physical identification ... like an ID card or Registration card ?



kinnu369 said:


> It will be sent through mail only. Yes, You can carry a copy of the grant letter when you are traveling to Oz. No need to get a stamp on the passport now a days. You should have the grant letter for the initial entry only later your name will be there in all the public services provided by the country as its digitally recorded.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

IshInMdu said:


> Thanks Newbienz, So it will take 5 years to get the permanent grant for my parents ?!? It seems to be a very long period. Is there any other quick and short term options like 6 months temp Visa to take my parents along with me once i get the grant ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> 
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> 
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> 
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> 
> VISA Grant:: ???




Tourist visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

Is there any thread which discusses about the documents for Australian experience? Does anyone have any idea about it?


----------



## andreyx108b

ssvk2018 said:


> Is there any thread which discusses about the documents for Australian experience? Does anyone have any idea about it?




Work experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

andreyx108b said:


> Work experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, for Australian work experience...


----------



## andreyx108b

ssvk2018 said:


> Yes, for Australian work experience...


I would say if you supply: 

Tax return 
PAYG payment summary from employer
Payslips 
References 
Bank statements 

these would suffice.


----------



## nimit.s

*How can I prove I have functional English ? [IELTS-Score validity]*

Folks, for a dependent (18+), i think we need to provide evidence of Functional English.

As per DIBP website for functional english @ IELTS "Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."

What shall i infer from this ?
While lodging the VISA application post invite, the dependent should have a valid score of test taken within a year ago only ?

*What is the validity of the IELTS test, for dependent, which was given prior to VISA lodgement date ?*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

nimit.s said:


> Folks, for a dependent (18+), i think we need to provide evidence of Functional English.
> 
> 
> 
> As per DIBP website for functional english @ IELTS "Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."
> 
> 
> 
> What shall i infer from this ?
> 
> While lodging the VISA application post invite, the dependent should have a valid score of test taken within a year ago only ?
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the validity of the IELTS test, for dependent, which was given prior to VISA lodgement date ?*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




If you lodge today, the latest IELTS result should be dated not later than 04/02/2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravicrm09

Is it required to submit a new Form 80 after adding a newborn into the visa application?


----------



## NB

Ravicrm09 said:


> Is it required to submit a new Form 80 after adding a newborn into the visa application?


Form 80 or for that matter even 1221 is not required for a newborn

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Ravicrm09 said:


> Is it required to submit a new Form 80 after adding a newborn into the visa application?


You don't need to update your form. You need to submit child birth certificate and passport.


----------



## ssvk2018

andreyx108b said:


> I would say if you supply:
> 
> Tax return
> PAYG payment summary from employer
> Payslips
> References
> Bank statements
> 
> these would suffice.


Ok, thank you for the response!
By tax return, do you mean tax receipt?
I have all of these except tax receipt. I’m able to login to myGov account but for security reasons they have disabled access to tax receipt. How do I get my tax receipts, any other way?
I do have the individual tax returns form which I submitted while filing the returns. Will that suffice?


----------



## andreyx108b

ssvk2018 said:


> Ok, thank you for the response!
> By tax return, do you mean tax receipt?
> I have all of these except tax receipt. I’m able to login to myGov account but for security reasons they have disabled access to tax receipt. How do I get my tax receipts, any other way?
> I do have the individual tax returns form which I submitted while filing the returns. Will that suffice?


This is an additional piece of documentation... i am guess PAYG + payslips + reference will more than enough. 

I am not sure how you can get copy of tax return...


----------



## simarjeet8567

*Simar*



newbienz said:


> You can try, but a birth certificate is preferable.
> The passport can be used as secondary evidence
> 
> Members have reported using 10/12 marksheets or Aadhaar card as birth date evidence successfully
> 
> But ideally it should be a birth certificate
> 
> Cheers


Hello Mr.Bienz,

Please help me with my questions:-

Q1. I was able to score only 6.5 band {L-7, R-6, W-6, S-7} in Ielets Exam given on 2 Nov 2017. Now, I am planning to give exam either PTE or Ielets but not yet decided which exam should I give?

Q2. My Previous company has closed telecom business and changed their original name to different name. Will the employee reference letter with new comany name be eligible to claim experience from Aug 2010 to Nov 2011? Even i don't have PF account or any other TAX document of that duration.

Q3. Can I still start my Skill assessment and later on if I will get the good score in IELETS or PTE then I can go for EOI.


----------



## simarjeet8567

*Simar*



andreyx108b said:


> This is an additional piece of documentation... i am guess PAYG + payslips + reference will more than enough.
> 
> I am not sure how you can get copy of tax return...


Hello Mr.Andrex

Please help me with my questions:-

Q1. I was able to score only 6.5 band {L-7, R-6, W-6, S-7} in Ielets Exam given on 2 Nov 2017. Now, I am planning to give exam either PTE or Ielets but not yet decided which exam should I give?

Q2. My Previous company has closed telecom business and changed their original name to different name. Will the employee reference letter with new comany name be eligible to claim experience from Aug 2010 to Nov 2011? Even i don't have PF account or any other TAX document of that duration.

Q3. Can I still start my Skill assessment and later on if I will get the good score in IELETS or PTE then I can go for EOI.


----------



## fmshihab

andreyx108b said:


> You don't need to update your form. You need to submit child birth certificate and passport.


Yes for child form 1221 is not required


----------



## NB

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hello Mr.Bienz,
> 
> Please help me with my questions:-
> 
> Q1. I was able to score only 6.5 band {L-7, R-6, W-6, S-7} in Ielets Exam given on 2 Nov 2017. Now, I am planning to give exam either PTE or Ielets but not yet decided which exam should I give?
> 
> Q2. My Previous company has closed telecom business and changed their original name to different name. Will the employee reference letter with new comany name be eligible to claim experience from Aug 2010 to Nov 2011? Even i don't have PF account or any other TAX document of that duration.
> 
> Q3. Can I still start my Skill assessment and later on if I will get the good score in IELETS or PTE then I can go for EOI.


1. Most Members on the forum including me swear that PTEA is easier then IELTS for high scores

2. Do you have the bank statement in which your salary was credited ?

3. Would be a wise step

Cheers


----------



## Jiju

Hi guys just wanted to know the average time of IED DIBP is giving after the grant..just to get an idea of the current trend & how much time we get in general to wrap up.
Thanx


----------



## kinnu369

Jiju said:


> Hi guys just wanted to know the average time of IED DIBP is giving after the grant..just to get an idea of the current trend & how much time we get in general to wrap up.
> Thanx


Generally the IED will be the earliest date of your medicals completed or PCC issued.


----------



## Jiju

kinnu369 said:


> Generally the IED will be the earliest date of your medicals completed or PCC issued.


Oooppss we have been issued PCC on September 2017 & medical we did this jan 2018 but till now we are awaiting the grant so in that case our IED will be just in couple of months after receiving the grant!!!😳


----------



## kinnu369

Jiju said:


> Oooppss we have been issued PCC on September 2017 & medical we did this jan 2018 but till now we are awaiting the grant so in that case our IED will be just in couple of months after receiving the grant!!!😳


You are right. However, CO can be liberal on the IED sometimes.


----------



## Jiju

kinnu369 said:


> You are right. However, CO can be liberal on the IED sometimes.


Thankyou so much 😊


----------



## andreyx108b

Jiju said:


> Hi guys just wanted to know the average time of IED DIBP is giving after the grant..just to get an idea of the current trend & how much time we get in general to wrap up.
> Thanx




Last 6 months about 115+ days on average


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Jiju said:


> Oooppss we have been issued PCC on September 2017 & medical we did this jan 2018 but till now we are awaiting the grant so in that case our IED will be just in couple of months after receiving the grant!!!




In theory you can refresh pcc and upload new if you want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richardsibanda84

Hie guys
Got CO contact today asking for non-migrating wife's Passport, Form80 and Police clearances.

So for all those who have lodged who got non-migrating dependents over 18yrs I suggest if you haven't uploaded the above you do so. Do not be found to be sailing on same boat with me. 
P/S @Newbienz I missed the direct grant


----------



## andreyx108b

richardsibanda84 said:


> Hie guys
> Got CO contact today asking for non-migrating wife's Passport, Form80 and Police clearances.
> 
> So for all those who have lodged who got non-migrating dependents over 18yrs I suggest if you haven't uploaded the above you do so. Do not be found to be sailing on same boat with me.
> P/S @Newbienz I missed the direct grant


of course you should have done.... any CO contact is a delay.


----------



## ssvk2018

andreyx108b said:


> This is an additional piece of documentation... i am guess PAYG + payslips + reference will more than enough.
> 
> I am not sure how you can get copy of tax return...


I called the ATO and after answering security questions they said they’ll send the tax receipts via post.


----------



## ssvk2018

I have work experience of 8 years. So when providing the bank statements for proving salary credit, is it enough to provide random estatements? Or am I required to provide the statement for the whole period of relevant experience?


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

Need your advise here.

1. I am traveling Australia this weekend for IED. As confirmed earlier, I should be fine with passport and print out of grant letter for entry. Please let me know if anything which is must carry other than this.

2. Do you advise to carry some currency in AUD along with me?

Regards,
Sourabh

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ssvk2018 said:


> I called the ATO and after answering security questions they said they’ll send the tax receipts via post.




Great! Thank you for sharing the info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ssvk2018 said:


> I have work experience of 8 years. So when providing the bank statements for proving salary credit, is it enough to provide random estatements? Or am I required to provide the statement for the whole period of relevant experience?




One per quarter will do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Guys for CO contact still the trend is same. Receiving grant after approx 100days of CO contact. Anyone received the grant recently for a CO contact of November 1st Week ?


----------



## gee91

Guyz,,, as per immitracker i can see direct grant or co contact upto 30.nov... does this mean Application nearing this date is being verified ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## reyno_obrien

gee91 said:


> Guyz,,, as per immitracker i can see direct grant or co contact upto 30.nov... does this mean Application nearing this date is being verified ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi, I see only Direct grant/CO Contact till 16th Nov application in Immitracker. Where are you seeing 30th Nov?


----------



## gee91

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi, I see only Direct grant/CO Contact till 16th Nov application in Immitracker. Where are you seeing 30th Nov?


Was asking in general how applications are assessed
Im following the 190 visa tracker and thought il get some idea about how it works from people here

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gee91 said:


> Guyz,,, as per immitracker i can see direct grant or co contact upto 30.nov... does this mean Application nearing this date is being verified ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




The trend suggests so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

Finally in here.... Got invite today...


----------



## Sourabh123

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need your advise here.
> 
> 1. I am traveling Australia this weekend for IED. As confirmed earlier, I should be fine with passport and print out of grant letter for entry. Please let me know if anything which is must carry other than this.
> 
> 2. Do you advise to carry some currency in AUD along with me?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Please can someone help responding to below queries?

Thanks,
Sourabh

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Guys any Grants for CO contacts in December? Or any idea where the avg dates are at for CO contact grants?

Sent from my HTC 2PST1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

aswin4PR said:


> Finally in here.... Got invite today...


Congrats  and welcome to the visa lodge phase! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptj1

1) I did my IED last week, at Perth. Australian Immigrations is as simple as it can get. All you need is to show up your travel document(i.e your passport that is linked to the grant notice) and put up a confident face. The officer will 

take care of the rest. Though not needed, you may take your grant copies with you.

2) Yes, carry around 100 AUD/day/person, for your day-to-day expenses (Sight-seeing, eating-out, taxi, shopping etc)

Note: Unlike immigrations, their customs are very strict. They even had my bags checked with sniffer dogs. So fill-in your Incoming Passenger Card (IPC) with utmost honesty and answer the customs officers confidently. Good Luck!!


ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE 1st attempt (04 March 2017): S 90 W 72 R 90 L 81
PTE 2nd attempt (07 April 2017): S 90 W 89 R 88 L 87
ACS Assessment Start: 12 April 2017 
ACS Assessment End: 27 April 2017 (Positive)
EOI Submission : 04 May 2017 with 70 points (Age: 25; Edu: 15; Exp: 10; Eng: 20)
Invitation: 22 July 2017
Visa Loged: 20 August 2017
Medicals: 01 September 2017
CO Contact : 13 September 2017 (For PCCs and Form 80)
PCC, Form 80: 30 September 2017
Grant: 13 December 2017 
IED: 02 February 2018
Permanent Move: August 2018 (tentative)





Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can someone help responding to below queries?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

Ptj1 said:


> 1) I did my IED last week, at Perth. Australian Immigrations is as simple as it can get. All you need is to show up your travel document(i.e your passport that is linked to the grant notice) and put up a confident face. The officer will
> 
> take care of the rest. Though not needed, you may take your grant copies with you.
> 
> 2) Yes, carry around 100 AUD/day/person, for your day-to-day expenses (Sight-seeing, eating-out, taxi, shopping etc)
> 
> Note: Unlike immigrations, their customs are very strict. They even had my bags checked with sniffer dogs. So fill-in your Incoming Passenger Card (IPC) with utmost honesty and answer the customs officers confidently. Good Luck!!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE 1st attempt (04 March 2017): S 90 W 72 R 90 L 81
> PTE 2nd attempt (07 April 2017): S 90 W 89 R 88 L 87
> ACS Assessment Start: 12 April 2017
> ACS Assessment End: 27 April 2017 (Positive)
> EOI Submission : 04 May 2017 with 70 points (Age: 25; Edu: 15; Exp: 10; Eng: 20)
> Invitation: 22 July 2017
> Visa Loged: 20 August 2017
> Medicals: 01 September 2017
> CO Contact : 13 September 2017 (For PCCs and Form 80)
> PCC, Form 80: 30 September 2017
> Grant: 13 December 2017
> IED: 02 February 2018
> Permanent Move: August 2018 (tentative)


What's with the confident face? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptj1

It means, you know what 'exactly' you are here for and what 'exactly' are you going to go about with your grant in the coming months. 





smaikap said:


> What's with the confident face?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Ptj1 said:


> 1) I did my IED last week, at Perth. Australian Immigrations is as simple as it can get. All you need is to show up your travel document(i.e your passport that is linked to the grant notice) and put up a confident face. The officer will
> 
> take care of the rest. Though not needed, you may take your grant copies with you.
> 
> 2) Yes, carry around 100 AUD/day/person, for your day-to-day expenses (Sight-seeing, eating-out, taxi, shopping etc)
> 
> Note: Unlike immigrations, their customs are very strict. They even had my bags checked with sniffer dogs. So fill-in your Incoming Passenger Card (IPC) with utmost honesty and answer the customs officers confidently. Good Luck!!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE 1st attempt (04 March 2017): S 90 W 72 R 90 L 81
> PTE 2nd attempt (07 April 2017): S 90 W 89 R 88 L 87
> ACS Assessment Start: 12 April 2017
> ACS Assessment End: 27 April 2017 (Positive)
> EOI Submission : 04 May 2017 with 70 points (Age: 25; Edu: 15; Exp: 10; Eng: 20)
> Invitation: 22 July 2017
> Visa Loged: 20 August 2017
> Medicals: 01 September 2017
> CO Contact : 13 September 2017 (For PCCs and Form 80)
> PCC, Form 80: 30 September 2017
> Grant: 13 December 2017
> IED: 02 February 2018
> Permanent Move: August 2018 (tentative)


Congratulations and all the best for your future 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## samgegr8

*Regarding CO contact*

All,

I have lodged my Visa on 12th January 2018. I want to know when the CO will be assigned.I have cleared my medical and Form 80 submitted, It will be fair to say that all documents are attached witht he Visa Lodge. What will be the expected date for the Direct grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kinnu369

samgegr8 said:


> All,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa on 12th January 2018. I want to know when the CO will be assigned.I have cleared my medical and Form 80 submitted, It will be fair to say that all documents are attached witht he Visa Lodge. What will be the expected date for the Direct grant:fingerscrossed:


Approximately 60-65 days from the date of lodgement. Did you upload your PCC too? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh123

Ptj1 said:


> 1) I did my IED last week, at Perth. Australian Immigrations is as simple as it can get. All you need is to show up your travel document(i.e your passport that is linked to the grant notice) and put up a confident face. The officer will
> 
> take care of the rest. Though not needed, you may take your grant copies with you.
> 
> 2) Yes, carry around 100 AUD/day/person, for your day-to-day expenses (Sight-seeing, eating-out, taxi, shopping etc)
> 
> Note: Unlike immigrations, their customs are very strict. They even had my bags checked with sniffer dogs. So fill-in your Incoming Passenger Card (IPC) with utmost honesty and answer the customs officers confidently. Good Luck!!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE 1st attempt (04 March 2017): S 90 W 72 R 90 L 81
> PTE 2nd attempt (07 April 2017): S 90 W 89 R 88 L 87
> ACS Assessment Start: 12 April 2017
> ACS Assessment End: 27 April 2017 (Positive)
> EOI Submission : 04 May 2017 with 70 points (Age: 25; Edu: 15; Exp: 10; Eng: 20)
> Invitation: 22 July 2017
> Visa Loged: 20 August 2017
> Medicals: 01 September 2017
> CO Contact : 13 September 2017 (For PCCs and Form 80)
> PCC, Form 80: 30 September 2017
> Grant: 13 December 2017
> IED: 02 February 2018
> Permanent Move: August 2018 (tentative)


Thank you very much. This helps.

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

I was wondering if 190 visa get preference over 189 in processing time?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

dheerajsharma said:


> I was wondering if 190 visa get preference over 189 in processing time?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yes 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

nabtex said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


Thanks Buddy. What is the average processing time for 190 visa then?
I lodged my visa on 19th January this year.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

Does the PF summary need to have the company logo or name? Mine does not have any. it just lists joining date, employee number, UAN number and the contributions.. does not have the company name.


----------



## andreyx108b

ssvk2018 said:


> Does the PF summary need to have the company logo or name? Mine does not have any. it just lists joining date, employee number, UAN number and the contributions.. does not have the company name.


I am guessing, but it should not be required from logical point of view.... other can confirm.


----------



## Ptj1

Thanks a lot. All the best to you too.



kinnu369 said:


> Congratulations and all the best for your future
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Folks I have a query on Form 80. 

Question 17: Your address history for the last 10 years. 

Answer is: I have stayed at nearly 7 places in the last 10 years all in different cities in India. Placeholder has only 5 addresses options. How do I add two more? The Part T is asked only if there are gaps and hence quite confusion. Has anyone else faced similar situation? If so, how have you reported it.


----------



## kinnu369

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Folks I have a query on Form 80.
> 
> Question 17: Your address history for the last 10 years.
> 
> Answer is: I have stayed at nearly 7 places in the last 10 years all in different cities in India. Placeholder has only 5 addresses options. How do I add two more? The Part T is asked only if there are gaps and hence quite confusion. Has anyone else faced similar situation? If so, how have you reported it.


You can write in part T. Just mention that it is continuation for question 17.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## atomixxx

hello guys, how can I avoid the CO Contact for "evidence of english" for my wife, she doesnt have the english level so I want to pay the 2nd VAC directly. Any idea?


----------



## andreyx108b

atomixxx said:


> hello guys, how can I avoid the CO Contact for "evidence of english" for my wife, she doesnt have the english level so I want to pay the 2nd VAC directly. Any idea?




Only via CO, they will send an invoice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja

Hi Experts,

Can any of you help me with the below issue.

I have selected "yes" for "Non-migrating members of the family unit" and provided my mother and brothers details.

Once after i submitted i could see the application got submitted and could see attach document options for them as well.

Could you please help me out what should i do to resolve this issue before the CO getting assigned. Thanks.


----------



## kinnu369

sraja said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can any of you help me with the below issue.
> 
> I have selected "yes" for "Non-migrating members of the family unit" and provided my mother and brothers details.
> 
> Once after i submitted i could see the application got submitted and could see attach document options for them as well.
> 
> Could you please help me out what should i do to resolve this issue before the CO getting assigned. Thanks.


Submit form 1023 "notification of incorrect answers" via immi account "update us" button and request to remove the family members as they were added mistakenly. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja

Hi Kinnu,

Thanks for your response.

But i do not have an options to upload the form.
As when i click on "Update Us" i get the below info. Please help me on this. Thanks.

*Important information
This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.





kinnu369 said:


> Submit form 1023 "notification of incorrect answers" via immi account "update us" button and request to remove the family members as they were added mistakenly.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

sraja said:


> Hi Kinnu,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> But i do not have an options to upload the form.
> As when i click on "Update Us" i get the below info. Please help me on this. Thanks.
> 
> *Important information
> This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.


Generally it should show as attached with all options.


----------



## Rddr2018

*Query on Case Officer allocation*

Dear All,

First of all Thank you for all the valuable inputs and information that everyone is sharing in this forum. This is very helpful!

I got my invite in last week of Sep-2017 for 189 category. 

I had submitted my documents for VISA in mid-OCT, i finished my medicals and uploaded remaining documents by end of OCT-2017. I got an email in last week of Nov-2017 as stated below...

'Dear Candidate,
Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass
189) visa has been allocated for processing
This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.'

Question-1 - Does this email indicate/confirm that Case officer has been assigned for my application ?
Question-2 - Approximately, by what date/month can i expect the VISA grant ? i have made sure all required documents are uploaded.

Thank you
RD


----------



## sraja

It has the below link.
Should i click on "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" and upload form 1023.


Update us
​
You can provide updated information to the department using the links below.
Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)
Change of address details
Change of email address details
Change of passport details
Notification of changes in circumstances
Notification of incorrect answer(s)




kinnu369 said:


> Generally it should show as attached with all options.


----------



## kinnu369

sraja said:


> It has the below link.
> Should i click on "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" and upload form 1023.
> 
> 
> Update us
> ​
> You can provide updated information to the department using the links below.
> Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)
> Change of address details
> Change of email address details
> Change of passport details
> Notification of changes in circumstances
> Notification of incorrect answer(s)


You can do in 2 ways:
1. Download form 1023 from immi site and fill with a pen and upload. (hard way).
2. Now they have given a provision to update the details in the immi account directly using update us button. (easy way).

In your case just click the update us button and give the details under "notification of incorrect answers". Hope this helps. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Rddr2018 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First of all Thank you for all the valuable inputs and information that everyone is sharing in this forum. This is very helpful!
> 
> I got my invite in last week of Sep-2017 for 189 category.
> 
> I had submitted my documents for VISA in mid-OCT, i finished my medicals and uploaded remaining documents by end of OCT-2017. I got an email in last week of Nov-2017 as stated below...
> 
> 'Dear Candidate,
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass
> 189) visa has been allocated for processing
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.'
> 
> Question-1 - Does this email indicate/confirm that Case officer has been assigned for my application ?
> Question-2 - Approximately, by what date/month can i expect the VISA grant ? i have made sure all required documents are uploaded.
> 
> Thank you
> RD


1. Its a immi commencement mail. Yes your case is assigned to some CO for review.
2. Timelines are difficult to explain. However, this forum seen a bit longer grant period for the people with commencement mails.
All the best! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rddr2018

Thank you Kinnu! Appreciate the response. 

so, receiving commencement email is not a regular thing? and approx what timeline are we looking in these cases..more than 3-5 months or so ? just want to get some idea on how long it may take so that i can plan my next tasks..

Also, typically how does one get to know if CO is assigned ?


----------



## sraja

Super.. Thanks Kinnu..

So i clicked on Update us button and select my mon name and brothers name in the dropdown and provided the below reasons.


Name : [Mother name from the drop down] 
Give details of the incorrect information: I have selected "Yes" Radio button and gace my mom name for Non-migrating members of the family unit.
Give details of the correct information: I should click " NO" radio button as my mon is not part of my family unit.
Reason why incorrect information was provided: I thought that parents and brothers are part of my family, so i have selected "yes". Later, i came to know that my kid and spouse are part of my family unit. So kindly remove my mother name as they were added mistakenly. 


I will do the same from my two brothers from the drop down.

Please let me know if its fine.. Or provide me with any correction. Thank you so much for your support.




kinnu369 said:


> You can do in 2 ways:
> 1. Download form 1023 from immi site and fill with a pen and upload. (hard way).
> 2. Now they have given a provision to update the details in the immi account directly using update us button. (easy way).
> 
> In your case just click the update us button and give the details under "notification of incorrect answers". Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Rddr2018 said:


> Thank you Kinnu! Appreciate the response.
> 
> so, receiving commencement email is not a regular thing? and approx what timeline are we looking in these cases..more than 3-5 months or so ? just want to get some idea on how long it may take so that i can plan my next tasks..
> 
> Also, typically how does one get to know if CO is assigned ?


Sorry mate. No one can predict the time line.

Typically you can get the grant directly without knowing whether a CO is assigned or not.
You will come to know only if he/she needs more information from the applicant.
May be this commencement mail is some sort of indication to do some background checks etc. Seniors can throw some more light on this


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

sraja said:


> Super.. Thanks Kinnu..
> 
> So i clicked on Update us button and select my mon name and brothers name in the dropdown and provided the below reasons.
> 
> 
> Name : [Mother name from the drop down]
> Give details of the incorrect information: I have selected "Yes" Radio button and gace my mom name for Non-migrating members of the family unit.
> Give details of the correct information: I should click " NO" radio button as my mon is not part of my family unit.
> Reason why incorrect information was provided: I thought that parents and brothers are part of my family, so i have selected "yes". Later, i came to know that my kid and spouse are part of my family unit. So kindly remove my mother name as they were added mistakenly.
> 
> 
> I will do the same from my two brothers from the drop down.
> 
> Please let me know if its fine.. Or provide me with any correction. Thank you so much for your support.


Hi.. I think it's fine. I have done in a different way by giving only single notification of incorrect answers mentioning my parents, brother and sister to remove from the application. Here, I have selected my name the drop down menu. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sraja said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can any of you help me with the below issue.
> 
> I have selected "yes" for "Non-migrating members of the family unit" and provided my mother and brothers details.
> 
> Once after i submitted i could see the application got submitted and could see attach document options for them as well.
> 
> Could you please help me out what should i do to resolve this issue before the CO getting assigned. Thanks.




You need to remove them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IshInMdu

Hi Guys,

My wife (Primary applicant) was in UK for 11 months and I (Skill Partner) was in UK for 9 months and 15 days. Is it mandatory for us to submit the UK PCC ?!? Thanks in advance.

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
VISA Grant:: ???[/QUOTE]


----------



## mojazz

IshInMdu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife (Primary applicant) was in UK for 11 months and I (Skill Partner) was in UK for 9 months and 15 days. Is it mandatory for us to submit the UK PCC ?!? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> VISA Grant:: ???


[/QUOTE]

You are just one month short, According to DIBP page, You have to provide when it is more than or equal to 1 year,, But seeing the trends and you are on the edge, it is better to get one if you don't mind about the cost and effort towards it.


----------



## Oneshift

Hey guys,
Can anyone of u confirm if blood pressure can cause issues in the process of application?
I experience high blood pressure but I am not on medication as such
.

Can this prove detrimental to the application? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## IshInMdu

Thanks for the Response. Okay ll raise it for my wife. But Is it required for me (9 months and 15 days) ?


----------



## ramz_z

Hi,

I have submitted for 189 visa in October and uploaded the documents including form 80. It's under process. Recently I had gone to Dubai on tourist visa for a week. Do we need to update this information to DIBP? If so how can I update?


----------



## IshInMdu

You are just one month short, According to DIBP page, You have to provide when it is more than or equal to 1 year,, But seeing the trends and you are on the edge, it is better to get one if you don't mind about the cost and effort towards it.[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the Response. Okay ll raise it for my wife. Is it required for me (9 months and 15 days) ?

Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message


----------



## sravs448

Hi,
I have query regarding partner skills in EOI.
My spouse took (TOEFL iBT) test 2.5yrs back and he has the required scores for competent English, but the TOEFL will not have the reports after 2years in their system and we have a copy of it on which it is written "TOEFL iBT Test Taker Report - THIS IS A PDF DOWNLOADED AND PRINTED BY THE TEST TAKER, INTENDED FOR THE TEST TAKER’S PERSONAL RECORDS."


Will this copy be acceptable?
With this Test Taker copy report, can I claim 5 points for partner skills(assuming all other conditions met)?


----------



## andreyx108b

To be honest, i am not 100% sure on TOEFL validity of 3 years.... it may be 2, i am not sure, but its better to research it properly. 

They have different conditions when proving English for different purposes.


----------



## sravs448

andreyx108b said:


> To be honest, i am not 100% sure on TOEFL validity of 3 years.... it may be 2, i am not sure, but its better to research it properly.
> 
> They have different conditions when proving English for different purposes.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english

It is clearly written the validity as 3 yrs

You have achieved the following minimum test scores in each of the four test components: 12 for listening, 13 for reading, 21 for writing and 18 for speaking, in a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based test (TOEFL iBT) test that has been *undertaken in the three years immediately prior* to lodging the visa application.


----------



## andreyx108b

sravs448 said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english
> 
> It is clearly written the validity as 3 yrs
> 
> You have achieved the following minimum test scores in each of the four test components: 12 for listening, 13 for reading, 21 for writing and 18 for speaking, in a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based test (TOEFL iBT) test that has been *undertaken in the three years immediately prior* to lodging the visa application.


somehow i missed it  thank you!


----------



## kinnu369

ramz_z said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted for 189 visa in October and uploaded the documents including form 80. It's under process. Recently I had gone to Dubai on tourist visa for a week. Do we need to update this information to DIBP? If so how can I update?


 "Change of circumstances" by clicking "update us" button in your immi account 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja

Hi Kinnu,

Thank you so much for your response. I have updated the same by selected my name from the drop down and mentioned to remove my mom and brothers from the application. 

Thank you so much for your response.



kinnu369 said:


> Hi.. I think it's fine. I have done in a different way by giving only single notification of incorrect answers mentioning my parents, brother and sister to remove from the application. Here, I have selected my name the drop down menu.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## novio

I am in same boat....waiting for best time.

AZC: 263111
Lodged: 20Oct17
CO: 19Dec17
Docs Submitted: 12th Jan 2018
Grant: &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## pvwadekar

Dear All,
Got my visa 189 grant letter today ..


----------



## bhagat.dabas

pvwadekar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got my visa 189 grant letter today ..




Whats ur timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

pvwadekar said:


> Dear All,
> Got my visa 189 grant letter today ..


Congrats!!!


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvwadekar

Dear All 
This is the timeline
VETASSESS Application submitted on 6th of June, 2017
VETASSESS Positive Assessment on 28th of June, 2017,CODE = 234914 TOTAL POINTS = 70
EOI Submitted on the 3rd of July,2017
Received Invitation to Apply on the 26th OF July,2017
Application submitted on the 18th of August, 2017
CO Requested more documents on the 14th of September,2017
Documents Submitted on 5th OF February, 2018
VISA Granted on 9th OF February, 2018


----------



## kinnu369

novio said:


> I am in same boat....waiting for best time.
> 
> AZC: 263111
> Lodged: 20Oct17
> CO: 19Dec17
> Docs Submitted: 12th Jan 2018
> Grant: &#55358;&#56596;


They are clearing September... Hopefully in the next one month October applicants will also be cleared. All the best!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

kinnu369 said:


> They are clearing September... Hopefully in the next one month October applicants will also be cleared. All the best!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Immitracker suggest they are clearing cases with CO CONTACT in SEPT.


----------



## andreyx108b

pvwadekar said:


> Dear All
> This is the timeline
> VETASSESS Application submitted on 6th of June, 2017
> VETASSESS Positive Assessment on 28th of June, 2017,CODE = 234914 TOTAL POINTS = 70
> EOI Submitted on the 3rd of July,2017
> Received Invitation to Apply on the 26th OF July,2017
> Application submitted on the 18th of August, 2017
> CO Requested more documents on the 14th of September,2017
> Documents Submitted on 5th OF February, 2018
> VISA Granted on 9th OF February, 2018


Congrats


----------



## kinnu369

bhagat.dabas said:


> Immitracker suggest they are clearing cases with CO CONTACT in SEPT.


Yes. You are right. I'm also October applicant with CO contact. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

*Time to upload documents*

hi,

I got 189 invite on 7/Feb and I have submitted my application and paid the fees today. Now I can see links to Attach Documents. My question is till when I have time to upload documents?

Thanks.


----------



## kinnu369

Ausysdhome said:


> hi,
> 
> I got 189 invite on 7/Feb and I have submitted my application and paid the fees today. Now I can see links to Attach Documents. My question is till when I have time to upload documents?
> 
> Thanks.


Actually there is no limit, however the CO will be assigned in 2-3 months time as per the current scenario . Make sure you upload all the docs before 2 months, if you are aiming for a direct grant. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

kinnu369 said:


> Actually there is no limit, however the CO will be assigned in 2-3 months time as per the current scenario . Make sure you upload all the docs before 2 months, if you are aiming for a direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks kunnu369...

By Direct Grant...do you mean once CO is assigned the visa will be granted directly, if no questions asked?


----------



## immaculateaman

Hi guys, this is regarding point calculation for age. As they have bracket for age like 25 to 32 and then the next bracket starts from 33 and onwards.. now suppose if a person is 32 years 1 month old then will he get the points as per bracket of 25 - 32 or his points will be reduced by another 5 marks. May I have your take on this matter. Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Ausysdhome said:


> Thanks kunnu369...
> 
> By Direct Grant...do you mean once CO is assigned the visa will be granted directly, if no questions asked?


Yes ..you are right !


----------



## kinnu369

immaculateaman said:


> Hi guys, this is regarding point calculation for age. As they have bracket for age like 25 to 32 and then the next bracket starts from 33 and onwards.. now suppose if a person is 32 years 1 month old then will he get the points as per bracket of 25 - 32 or his points will be reduced by another 5 marks. May I have your take on this matter. Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be in 25-32 group until you are 32 years and 364 days old.


----------



## klusarun

pvwadekar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got my visa 189 grant letter today ..




Congrats mate


----------



## immaculateaman

klusarun said:


> Congrats mate




Heartiest congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi guys,
As we can see that there are a lot of CO contacts where PF details are asked.
Is it alright if I upload my PF details now given that 22 days have passed since I lodged my visa application?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi guys,
> As we can see that there are a lot of CO contacts where PF details are asked.
> Is it alright if I upload my PF details now given that 22 days have passed since I lodged my visa application?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


You can do it any time and upload asap.


----------



## Ausysdhome

kinnu369 said:


> Yes ..you are right !


hi kinnu369,

After I lodged visa application, I received an email with a doc attached - IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received.pdf.

Under Providing Documents section it is mentioned -
"Do not send us original documents unless we ask for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that
they are certified copies."

Question - To all the copies that I am going to attach, do I need to certify all those? i.e. should those be self certified or notarized?

Thanks.


----------



## perfect_devil

Ausysdhome said:


> hi kinnu369,
> 
> After I lodged visa application, I received an email with a doc attached - IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received.pdf.
> 
> Under Providing Documents section it is mentioned -
> "Do not send us original documents unless we ask for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that
> they are certified copies."
> 
> Question - To all the copies that I am going to attach, do I need to certify all those? i.e. should those be self certified or notarized?
> 
> Thanks.


B/w copies should be notarized. Colored ones are just fine.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

prashantpratik said:


> B/w copies should be notarized. Colored ones are just fine.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Thanks prashantpratik


----------



## anishras

Hi,

I have submitted my visa application on 15th Dec with 75 points, I still haven't received any intimation from CO o any updates. Any idea how much longer will it take?

Also I need to get my PCC, but the Mumbai site asks for submission of a letter of requirement from the visa authority. Is there any way I can get it done without the letter? If no how to get the letter? I see some people have submitted the PCC along with the rest of the documents.


----------



## smaikap

anishras said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my visa application on 15th Dec with 75 points, I still haven't received any intimation from CO o any updates. Any idea how much longer will it take?
> 
> Also I need to get my PCC, but the Mumbai site asks for submission of a letter of requirement from the visa authority. Is there any way I can get it done without the letter? If no how to get the letter? I see some people have submitted the PCC along with the rest of the documents.


The trend right now is around 6 weeks to months before CO contact.

Regarding PCC, I got it from Bangalore without any letter from. Visa authority. I had to submit a declaration though regarding why I'm requesting for a visa. Surely a member from Mumbai should add more. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

*Health, Evidence of*

hi all,

I am in the process of attaching documents to the visa application. I have already undergone my health checkup last week. In the List of attachment section there is an item - 'Health, Evidence of'. What document should I upload in this section? 

I have read somewhere in the application instructions that Health report will be directly sent by the Physician to DIBP.

Can any one please advise on this 'Health, Evidence of' item?

Thanks.


----------



## Gbatra

Ausysdhome said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am in the process of attaching documents to the visa application. I have already undergone my health checkup last week. In the List of attachment section there is an item - 'Health, Evidence of'. What document should I upload in this section?
> 
> I have read somewhere in the application instructions that Health report will be directly sent by the Physician to DIBP.
> 
> Can any one please advise on this 'Health, Evidence of' item?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi , you can upload receipts which you got from the clinic..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

Gbatra said:


> Hi , you can upload receipts which you got from the clinic..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks Gbatra


----------



## kinnu369

Ausysdhome said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am in the process of attaching documents to the visa application. I have already undergone my health checkup last week. In the List of attachment section there is an item - 'Health, Evidence of'. What document should I upload in this section?
> 
> I have read somewhere in the application instructions that Health report will be directly sent by the Physician to DIBP.
> 
> Can any one please advise on this 'Health, Evidence of' item?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi.. Go to
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

And give your details, you can check the status of your medicals there. Once medicals are uploaded by the hospital, you can upload the same. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

kinnu369 said:


> Hi.. Go to
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> And give your details, you can check the status of your medicals there. Once medicals are uploaded by the hospital, you can upload the same.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi Kinnu,

Is it really necessary to upload the results as I can see under view health assessment it is written that health assessment provided- no action required?
I also found some of the threads saying the medical is directly sent to the department from the hospital and no need to attach anything.
This is little confusing as people have got grants without attaching anything under evidence of Health.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Kinnu,
> 
> Is it really necessary to upload the results as I can see under view health assessment it is written that health assessment provided- no action required?
> I also found some of the threads saying the medical is directly sent to the department from the hospital and no need to attach anything.
> This is little confusing as people have got grants without attaching anything under evidence of Health.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


You are right. Not really required. However, if you want to upload documents under evidence of health you can do that as a best option. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

kinnu369 said:


> Hi.. Go to
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> And give your details, you can check the status of your medicals there. Once medicals are uploaded by the hospital, you can upload the same.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


there is no need to upload anything... what upload are you talking about?


----------



## kinnu369

andreyx108b said:


> there is no need to upload anything... what upload are you talking about?


That's what I said above. It's optional and not required. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

kinnu369 said:


> Hi.. Go to
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> And give your details, you can check the status of your medicals there. Once medicals are uploaded by the hospital, you can upload the same.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi, my application is handled by agent so I hv no clue about my medical status. I clicked on the link u gave, found my information but don't see any status of medical check.


----------



## simarjeet8567

newbienz said:


> 1. Most Members on the forum including me swear that PTEA is easier then IELTS for high scores
> 
> 2. Do you have the bank statement in which your salary was credited ?
> 
> 3. Would be a wise step
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Mr.Bienz,

Q2. I do have the bank account statement but as per Engineer Australia, In Secondary documents subset, they required either PF Statement of that period or IT returns forms, which I don't have.
What to do in this case? How they will be sure that I have worked with that company In spite of having the offer letter, joining letter & reliving letter.


----------



## kinnu369

lingling said:


> Hi, my application is handled by agent so I hv no clue about my medical status. I clicked on the link u gave, found my information but don't see any status of medical check.


It will look as attached picture which will have the status.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

simarjeet8567 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Most Members on the forum including me swear that PTEA is easier then IELTS for high scores
> 
> 2. Do you have the bank statement in which your salary was credited ?
> 
> 3. Would be a wise step
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr.Bienz,
> 
> Q2. I do have the bank account statement but as per Engineer Australia, In Secondary documents subset, they required either PF Statement of that period or IT returns forms, which I don't have.
> What to do in this case? How they will be sure that I have worked with that company In spite of having the offer letter, joining letter & reliving letter.
Click to expand...

A statutory declaration from a person who worked with you in the company might work. Have you lodged visa application?


----------



## sarthak667

Ausysdhome said:


> hi,
> 
> I got 189 invite on 7/Feb and I have submitted my application and paid the fees today. Now I can see links to Attach Documents. My question is till when I have time to upload documents?
> 
> Thanks.


Try to upload everything in 20 days since the visa lodged.


----------



## sarthak667

immaculateaman said:


> Hi guys, this is regarding point calculation for age. As they have bracket for age like 25 to 32 and then the next bracket starts from 33 and onwards.. now suppose if a person is 32 years 1 month old then will he get the points as per bracket of 25 - 32 or his points will be reduced by another 5 marks. May I have your take on this matter. Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Points reduce when the person touches 33. Not before that.


----------



## ssvk2018

i have a query regarding "are you known by any other names"

so suppose my name is Sai Mohan Krishna.
In some of my documents my name is as Krishna Sai Mohan.
i have got an affidavit for the above two names as my name. 

But in some places like my primary school and travel tickets my name is just Sai Krishna.
should i add Sai Krishna also in my affidavit and in "other names" column? Since i don't have any proof for it..?


----------



## karthik4overseas

ssvk2018 said:


> i have a query regarding "are you known by any other names"
> 
> so suppose my name is Sai Mohan Krishna.
> In some of my documents my name is as Krishna Sai Mohan.
> i have got an affidavit for the above two names as my name.
> 
> But in some places like my primary school and travel tickets my name is just Sai Krishna.
> should i add Sai Krishna also in my affidavit and in "other names" column? Since i don't have any proof for it..?


suggest you to


----------



## kaniltoraman

Dear experts,

While filling the Form 1221 *for my spouse*, Shall I say YES to the following question?

*Do you intend to work in Australia?*

Thank you so much.


----------



## sarthak667

kaniltoraman said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> While filling the Form 1221 *for my spouse*, Shall I say YES to the following question?
> 
> *Do you intend to work in Australia?*
> 
> Thank you so much.


Say "Yes", that would be positive.


----------



## Ausysdhome

sarthak667 said:


> Say "Yes", that would be positive.




Hi,

In the documents for partner, there is no mention of form 1221 for spouse. Do we have to fill it for dependent spouse? I am not claiming any points for partner. Thanks.



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

sarthak667 said:


> Say "Yes", that would be positive.



Hi,

In the documents for partner, there is no mention of form 1221 for spouse. Do we have to fill it for dependent spouse? I am not claiming any points for partner. Thanks.




PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the documents for partner, there is no mention of form 1221 for spouse. Do we have to fill it for dependent spouse? I am not claiming any points for partner. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's better to upload and in reality it's matter of one hour. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

kinnu369 said:


> It's better to upload and in reality it's matter of one hour.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Ok thanks ... do I also need to upload Form 80?



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Ausysdhome said:


> Ok thanks ... do I also need to upload Form 80?
> 
> 
> 
> PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. It's always better to upload in time then to regret later. All the best. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

kinnu369 said:


> Yes. It's always better to upload in time then to regret later. All the best.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Thanks & for kid do we need to upload these forms?



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Ausysdhome said:


> Thanks & for kid do we need to upload these forms?
> 
> 
> 
> PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Below 16 years, no need. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

kinnu369 said:


> Below 16 years, no need.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Ok, thanks...



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

DIBP is again working with pace. The team reached upto the 20th Nov'17 submitted applications. All the best to all mates. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jamesjihin88

sarthak667 said:


> DIBP is again working with pace. The team reached upto the 20th Nov'17 submitted applications. All the best to all mates. :fingerscrossed:


So if i have submitted my pending docs in the month, though i had originally submitted my application before nov 2017, my application would only be seen by dibp much later?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## IshInMdu

Hi Guys,

As per the current trend when can I expect the Visa Grant ? And is there any possibilities of rejection ? (All documents submitted are 100% Genuine and Valid) Please find below my details. Thanks in advance. 

----------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
VISA Grant:: ???


----------



## novio

*status check*

hi kinnu,

any update on your PR grant status?


----------



## kinnu369

novio said:


> hi kinnu,
> 
> any update on your PR grant status?


Nope. Got a CO contact and replied with the information. May get some information by April 15 with the current trend. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

IshInMdu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As per the current trend when can I expect the Visa Grant ? And is there any possibilities of rejection ? (All documents submitted are 100% Genuine and Valid) Please find below my details. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> VISA Grant:: ???


You may get a direct grant by the end of March if CO is satisfactory with your documents. All the best! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhina2211

*189 Visa Lodged..Wait is ON*

Hey Guys,
Finally, I have reached the final stage and lodged by 189 Visa on 5th Feb. Now the wait is on.

Meanwhile, have some doubts regarding my application and would appreciate if any of you can help clarify them:

1.	I have uploaded following documents along with my application. Can anybody go through the list and see if I have missed anything to upload?
a.	Primary Applicant
i.	Singapore PCC
ii.	India PCC.
iii.	Health Assessment letter
iv.	Travel Document - (Passport- all pages with travel stamps)
v.	Aadhar Card
vi.	ACS Skill Assessment Letter
vii.	English Language Ability Proof (PTE Scorecard) 
viii.	Form 80
ix.	Marriage Certificate
x.	Education:
a.	Graduation Transcripts
b.	Graduation mark-sheets
c.	Graduation Degree AND Provisional Certificate
d.	Higher Secondary mark-sheet and certificate
e.	Secondary Mark sheet and certificate
xi.	Employment:
a.	Company 1 Offer Letter, increment letter, reference letter, relieving letter, payslips. 
b.	Company 2 reference letter, relieving letter and payslips
c.	Company 3 offer Letter, relieving letter, reference letter and payslips (First and last month).
d.	Company 4 Offer Letter, statutory declaration, Form-16, reward/increment letter and payslips (Full tenure).
e.	Company 5 offer letter, reference letter, relieving letter, Form-16, payslips (full Tenure)
f. Current - Company 6 offer letter, contract renewal letter, reference letter, relieving letter, Tax documents, payslips(start date- till date) 
g. Bank statements highlighting salary credits (from start of career- till date)
b.	Spouse:
i.	National Identity Document – Aadhar Card
ii.	Marriage Certificate
iii.	PCC India
iv.	PCC Singapore
v.	E-Medical Information document
vi.	Functional English Proof(Letter from university)
vii.	Graduation degree
viii.	Higher Secondary marksheet 
ix.	Secondary Mark-sheet
x.	Travel Document - Passport
c.	Daughter:
i.	Birth Certificate as age prrof
ii.	E-medical information document
iii.	National Identity Document - Aadhar Card
iv.	Travel Document – Passport
2.	I have lost offer letter for Company 2 and relieving letter for company 4. Will that be an issue?
3.	My Spouse family name has changed after marriage and the same is reflecting in the passport, but on her other documents like aadhar card, mark-sheet, degree etc. she is still having her old name. Do I need to provide affidavit for that, or simply a marriage certificate will suffice?
4.	I have filled up Form-80 for myself. Do I need to do the same for my spouse? In addition, do I need to fill up any other forms?

Sorry for the long post, but wanted to present a clear picture of the situation. Kindly help me with these queries.

---------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)

IELTS First Attempt (Nov-2016): L-9/R-8.5/S-8/W-6
ACS Submitted: 4th May 2-107
ACS Result: +ve on 18th May-2017
IELTS Second Attempt (Jun-2017): L-8.5/R-8/S-7.5/W-6.5
PTE First Attempt (20th Nov-2017): L-79/R-86/S-88/W-84
Filed EOI: 22-Nov-2017 with 75 pts.
Invited: 20-Dec-2017
Medicals: 2-Jan-2018
PCC: 28-Dec-2017(Singapore) / 1-Jan-2018 (India)
Docs Uploaded and Fees paid: 5th Feb 2018


----------



## Ausysdhome

abhina2211 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Finally, I have reached the final stage and lodged by 189 Visa on 5th Feb. Now the wait is on.
> 
> Meanwhile, have some doubts regarding my application and would appreciate if any of you can help clarify them:
> 
> 1.	I have uploaded following documents along with my application. Can anybody go through the list and see if I have missed anything to upload?
> a.	Primary Applicant
> i.	Singapore PCC
> ii.	India PCC.
> iii.	Health Assessment letter
> iv.	Travel Document - (Passport- all pages with travel stamps)
> v.	Aadhar Card
> vi.	ACS Skill Assessment Letter
> vii.	English Language Ability Proof (PTE Scorecard)
> viii.	Form 80
> ix.	Marriage Certificate
> x.	Education:
> a.	Graduation Transcripts
> b.	Graduation mark-sheets
> c.	Graduation Degree AND Provisional Certificate
> d.	Higher Secondary mark-sheet and certificate
> e.	Secondary Mark sheet and certificate
> xi.	Employment:
> a.	Company 1 Offer Letter, increment letter, reference letter, relieving letter, payslips.
> b.	Company 2 reference letter, relieving letter and payslips
> c.	Company 3 offer Letter, relieving letter, reference letter and payslips (First and last month).
> d.	Company 4 Offer Letter, statutory declaration, Form-16, reward/increment letter and payslips (Full tenure).
> e.	Company 5 offer letter, reference letter, relieving letter, Form-16, payslips (full Tenure)
> f. Current - Company 6 offer letter, contract renewal letter, reference letter, relieving letter, Tax documents, payslips(start date- till date)
> g. Bank statements highlighting salary credits (from start of career- till date)
> b.	Spouse:
> i.	National Identity Document – Aadhar Card
> ii.	Marriage Certificate
> iii.	PCC India
> iv.	PCC Singapore
> v.	E-Medical Information document
> vi.	Functional English Proof(Letter from university)
> vii.	Graduation degree
> viii.	Higher Secondary marksheet
> ix.	Secondary Mark-sheet
> x.	Travel Document - Passport
> Add some marriage, holiday photos, holiday tickets, lease/rent/registered agreement having both of your names - to support relationship
> c.	Daughter:
> i.	Birth Certificate as age prrof
> ii.	E-medical information document
> iii.	National Identity Document - Aadhar Card
> iv.	Travel Document – Passport
> 2.	I have lost offer letter for Company 2 and relieving letter for company 4. Will that be an issue?
> 3.	My Spouse family name has changed after marriage and the same is reflecting in the passport, but on her other documents like aadhar card, mark-sheet, degree etc. she is still having her old name. Do I need to provide affidavit for that, or simply a marriage certificate will suffice?
> 4.	I have filled up Form-80 for myself. Do I need to do the same for my spouse? In addition, do I need to fill up any other forms?
> Form-80, 1221 required for spouse as well. Not needed for kid.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but wanted to present a clear picture of the situation. Kindly help me with these queries.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> IELTS First Attempt (Nov-2016): L-9/R-8.5/S-8/W-6
> ACS Submitted: 4th May 2-107
> ACS Result: +ve on 18th May-2017
> IELTS Second Attempt (Jun-2017): L-8.5/R-8/S-7.5/W-6.5
> PTE First Attempt (20th Nov-2017): L-79/R-86/S-88/W-84
> Filed EOI: 22-Nov-2017 with 75 pts.
> Invited: 20-Dec-2017
> Medicals: 2-Jan-2018
> PCC: 28-Dec-2017(Singapore) / 1-Jan-2018 (India)
> Docs Uploaded and Fees paid: 5th Feb 2018


All above recommendations are based on various posts in this forum.


----------



## Jiju

Hi guys we lodged our visa on 3rd Nov 2017 & got a CO contact on 24th jan 2018 & replied the same on 10th feb.Now as per the current trend when can we expect the next CO contact/grant?
Thanx


----------



## sarthak667

Jiju said:


> Hi guys we lodged our visa on 3rd Nov 2017 & got a CO contact on 24th jan 2018 & replied the same on 10th feb.Now as per the current trend when can we expect the next CO contact/grant?
> Thanx


Also depends on CO's query.

Could you plz update for what documents CO contacted you?


----------



## sarthak667

abhina2211 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Finally, I have reached the final stage and lodged by 189 Visa on 5th Feb. Now the wait is on.
> 
> Meanwhile, have some doubts regarding my application and would appreciate if any of you can help clarify them:
> 
> 1.	I have uploaded following documents along with my application. Can anybody go through the list and see if I have missed anything to upload?
> a.	Primary Applicant
> i.	Singapore PCC
> ii.	India PCC.
> iii.	Health Assessment letter
> iv.	Travel Document - (Passport- all pages with travel stamps)
> v.	Aadhar Card
> vi.	ACS Skill Assessment Letter
> vii.	English Language Ability Proof (PTE Scorecard)
> viii.	Form 80
> ix.	Marriage Certificate
> x.	Education:
> a.	Graduation Transcripts
> b.	Graduation mark-sheets
> c.	Graduation Degree AND Provisional Certificate
> d.	Higher Secondary mark-sheet and certificate
> e.	Secondary Mark sheet and certificate
> xi.	Employment:
> a.	Company 1 Offer Letter, increment letter, reference letter, relieving letter, payslips.
> b.	Company 2 reference letter, relieving letter and payslips
> c.	Company 3 offer Letter, relieving letter, reference letter and payslips (First and last month).
> d.	Company 4 Offer Letter, statutory declaration, Form-16, reward/increment letter and payslips (Full tenure).
> e.	Company 5 offer letter, reference letter, relieving letter, Form-16, payslips (full Tenure)
> f. Current - Company 6 offer letter, contract renewal letter, reference letter, relieving letter, Tax documents, payslips(start date- till date)
> g. Bank statements highlighting salary credits (from start of career- till date)
> b.	Spouse:
> i.	National Identity Document – Aadhar Card
> ii.	Marriage Certificate
> iii.	PCC India
> iv.	PCC Singapore
> v.	E-Medical Information document
> vi.	Functional English Proof(Letter from university)
> vii.	Graduation degree
> viii.	Higher Secondary marksheet
> ix.	Secondary Mark-sheet
> x.	Travel Document - Passport
> c.	Daughter:
> i.	Birth Certificate as age prrof
> ii.	E-medical information document
> iii.	National Identity Document - Aadhar Card
> iv.	Travel Document – Passport
> 2.	I have lost offer letter for Company 2 and relieving letter for company 4. Will that be an issue?
> 3.	My Spouse family name has changed after marriage and the same is reflecting in the passport, but on her other documents like aadhar card, mark-sheet, degree etc. she is still having her old name. Do I need to provide affidavit for that, or simply a marriage certificate will suffice?
> 4.	I have filled up Form-80 for myself. Do I need to do the same for my spouse? In addition, do I need to fill up any other forms?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but wanted to present a clear picture of the situation. Kindly help me with these queries.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> IELTS First Attempt (Nov-2016): L-9/R-8.5/S-8/W-6
> ACS Submitted: 4th May 2-107
> ACS Result: +ve on 18th May-2017
> IELTS Second Attempt (Jun-2017): L-8.5/R-8/S-7.5/W-6.5
> PTE First Attempt (20th Nov-2017): L-79/R-86/S-88/W-84
> Filed EOI: 22-Nov-2017 with 75 pts.
> Invited: 20-Dec-2017
> Medicals: 2-Jan-2018
> PCC: 28-Dec-2017(Singapore) / 1-Jan-2018 (India)
> Docs Uploaded and Fees paid: 5th Feb 2018


Don't panic, the info you provided was pretty enough.


----------



## sarthak667

jamesjihin88 said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP is again working with pace. The team reached upto the 20th Nov'17 submitted applications. All the best to all mates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if i have submitted my pending docs in the month, though i had originally submitted my application before nov 2017, my application would only be seen by dibp much later?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes, because after uploading the docs, if there is another CO, then your application might take time.


----------



## sarthak667

newbienz said:


> simarjeet8567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mr.Bienz,
> 
> Please help me with my questions:-
> 
> Q1. I was able to score only 6.5 band {L-7, R-6, W-6, S-7} in Ielets Exam given on 2 Nov 2017. Now, I am planning to give exam either PTE or Ielets but not yet decided which exam should I give?
> 
> Q2. My Previous company has closed telecom business and changed their original name to different name. Will the employee reference letter with new comany name be eligible to claim experience from Aug 2010 to Nov 2011? Even i don't have PF account or any other TAX document of that duration.
> 
> Q3. Can I still start my Skill assessment and later on if I will get the good score in IELETS or PTE then I can go for EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Most Members on the forum including me swear that PTEA is easier then IELTS for high scores
> 
> 2. Do you have the bank statement in which your salary was credited ?
> 
> 3. Would be a wise step
> 
> Cheers[3/QUOTE]
> 
> Newbienz, where you have been? I am missing your suggestions.
Click to expand...


----------



## sarthak667

newbienz said:


> simarjeet8567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mr.Bienz,
> 
> Please help me with my questions:-
> 
> Q1. I was able to score only 6.5 band {L-7, R-6, W-6, S-7} in Ielets Exam given on 2 Nov 2017. Now, I am planning to give exam either PTE or Ielets but not yet decided which exam should I give?
> 
> Q2. My Previous company has closed telecom business and changed their original name to different name. Will the employee reference letter with new comany name be eligible to claim experience from Aug 2010 to Nov 2011? Even i don't have PF account or any other TAX document of that duration.
> 
> Q3. Can I still start my Skill assessment and later on if I will get the good score in IELETS or PTE then I can go for EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Most Members on the forum including me swear that PTEA is easier then IELTS for high scores
> 
> 2. Do you have the bank statement in which your salary was credited ?
> 
> 3. Would be a wise step
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Newbienz, where you have been? I am missing your suggestions.


----------



## Jiju

sarthak667 said:


> Also depends on CO's query.
> 
> Could you plz update for what documents CO contacted you?


They asked for my husband’s pay slips for last couple of yrs,PCC for my husband (though we had already uploaded the same earlier) & medical for all.
One more query was there regarding the functional English proof of my 6 yr old daughter which our agent naturally said it’s a mistake on their part so we have sent an email regarding the same.


----------



## subhban

Anybody on a similar timeline as me?

As per immitracker people who have got a CO contact are usually receiving their grants in either of three slabs: 125 days, 135 days and 150 days. Again, this is just a generic observation from around 400-500 records. For me, it has crossed 145 days since my visa lodgement. Fingers crossed.

BTW, I got to knew from my current employer that they have received email from Australian embassy for verification, on 24th Jan 2018. Any ideas how much time it takes after that?


----------



## andreyx108b

IshInMdu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As per the current trend when can I expect the Visa Grant ? And is there any possibilities of rejection ? (All documents submitted are 100% Genuine and Valid) Please find below my details. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> VISA Grant:: ???




What would be the reason for rejection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rddr2018

*Nov 1st week Submission*



sarthak667 said:


> DIBP is again working with pace. The team reached upto the 20th Nov'17 submitted applications. All the best to all mates. :fingerscrossed:


Hi,

In my case, submitted all documents including medicals in first week on Nov-2017. Received commencement email in last week of Nov however CO has not asked for any additional info till date. 

Was wondering, how to interpret the '20th Nov' update from your post in my context.

Since, i received commencement email, my case may take much longer and does not fall under the 20th Nov aspirant list ? 

and any guesses from seniors on when i can approximately(month) expect the VISA grant.

Thanks in advance!
Regards, RD


----------



## andreyx108b

Rddr2018 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, submitted all documents including medicals in first week on Nov-2017. Received commencement email in last week of Nov however CO has not asked for any additional info till date.
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering, how to interpret the '20th Nov' update from your post in my context.
> 
> 
> 
> Since, i received commencement email, my case may take much longer and does not fall under the 20th Nov aspirant list ?
> 
> 
> 
> and any guesses from seniors on when i can approximately(month) expect the VISA grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards, RD




There is no correlation between immi commence and processing time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

*employer verification*

Hi All,

If CO sends an email to HR for employment verification then what is your experience about it. Does HR revert back with required details to the CO?

I am in the IT field, so I want to know experience of folks employed/ were employed with top Indian IT companies.

Thanks.


----------



## buntygwt

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If CO sends an email to HR for employment verification then what is your experience about it. Does HR revert back with required details to the CO?
> 
> I am in the IT field, so I want to know experience of folks employed/ were employed with top Indian IT companies.
> 
> Thanks.


its country local Australian Embassy who conduct verification on behalf of DIBP or CO.
and Revert to Embassy depends upon your HR.


----------



## jamesjihin88

sarthak667 said:


> Yes, because after uploading the docs, if there is another CO, then your application might take time.


I have seen that a new co has responded to me approving my newborn son as an additional applicant and requesting his medicals to be done. Do you think it will take much delay in just approving my sons medicals, since that was the only document pending from side. Also i have read here that by policy all cases are reviewed in 28 days...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj

Hi, could anyone please elaborate on how they uploaded their partner points documents that were used to claim 5 additional points? I am trying to understand which sections to upload the skills assessment, work experience, qualifications, etc. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## richardsibanda84

good day people
a quick question any idea at what stage does the CO ask for additional documents?
is it possible for a CO to look at your application and grant you the visa within a day!


----------



## jamesjihin88

andreyx108b said:


> There is no correlation between immi commence and processing time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
Could you please clarify what this Immi commence email is..heard about it some more forums.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

i have a query related to PF statement. since my company manages the provident fund as it is a trust, i had to get the PF statement from the company. 
now, the PF statement which they gave only mentions the total accumulated value and my name. i was expecting them to show the contribution for each month or year... but they said this is the standard format. can you please tell me if this is enough?

format is: This is to confirm that ***, an employee of *** has provident fund accumulations of *** to his credit as on 31st jan.
and they've given seal. it has company logo as well.

is this good?


----------



## sravs448

abhina2211 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Finally, I have reached the final stage and lodged by 189 Visa on 5th Feb. Now the wait is on.
> 
> Meanwhile, have some doubts regarding my application and would appreciate if any of you can help clarify them:
> 
> 1.	I have uploaded following documents along with my application. Can anybody go through the list and see if I have missed anything to upload?
> a.	Primary Applicant
> i.	Singapore PCC
> ii.	India PCC.
> iii.	Health Assessment letter
> iv.	Travel Document - (Passport- all pages with travel stamps)
> v.	Aadhar Card
> vi.	ACS Skill Assessment Letter
> vii.	English Language Ability Proof (PTE Scorecard)
> viii.	Form 80
> ix.	Marriage Certificate
> x.	Education:
> a.	Graduation Transcripts
> b.	Graduation mark-sheets
> c.	Graduation Degree AND Provisional Certificate
> d.	Higher Secondary mark-sheet and certificate
> e.	Secondary Mark sheet and certificate
> xi.	Employment:
> a.	Company 1 Offer Letter, increment letter, reference letter, relieving letter, payslips.
> b.	Company 2 reference letter, relieving letter and payslips
> c.	Company 3 offer Letter, relieving letter, reference letter and payslips (First and last month).
> d.	Company 4 Offer Letter, statutory declaration, Form-16, reward/increment letter and payslips (Full tenure).
> e.	Company 5 offer letter, reference letter, relieving letter, Form-16, payslips (full Tenure)
> f. Current - Company 6 offer letter, contract renewal letter, reference letter, relieving letter, Tax documents, payslips(start date- till date)
> g. Bank statements highlighting salary credits (from start of career- till date)
> b.	Spouse:
> i.	National Identity Document – Aadhar Card
> ii.	Marriage Certificate
> iii.	PCC India
> iv.	PCC Singapore
> v.	E-Medical Information document
> vi.	Functional English Proof(Letter from university)
> vii.	Graduation degree
> viii.	Higher Secondary marksheet
> ix.	Secondary Mark-sheet
> x.	Travel Document - Passport
> c.	Daughter:
> i.	Birth Certificate as age prrof
> ii.	E-medical information document
> iii.	National Identity Document - Aadhar Card
> iv.	Travel Document – Passport
> 2.	I have lost offer letter for Company 2 and relieving letter for company 4. Will that be an issue?
> 3.	My Spouse family name has changed after marriage and the same is reflecting in the passport, but on her other documents like aadhar card, mark-sheet, degree etc. she is still having her old name. Do I need to provide affidavit for that, or simply a marriage certificate will suffice?
> 4.	I have filled up Form-80 for myself. Do I need to do the same for my spouse? In addition, do I need to fill up any other forms?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but wanted to present a clear picture of the situation. Kindly help me with these queries.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> IELTS First Attempt (Nov-2016): L-9/R-8.5/S-8/W-6
> ACS Submitted: 4th May 2-107
> ACS Result: +ve on 18th May-2017
> IELTS Second Attempt (Jun-2017): L-8.5/R-8/S-7.5/W-6.5
> PTE First Attempt (20th Nov-2017): L-79/R-86/S-88/W-84
> Filed EOI: 22-Nov-2017 with 75 pts.
> Invited: 20-Dec-2017
> Medicals: 2-Jan-2018
> PCC: 28-Dec-2017(Singapore) / 1-Jan-2018 (India)
> Docs Uploaded and Fees paid: 5th Feb 2018


Hi , I have few queries regarding the docs we have to upload.

1. Did you notarize/certify the copies(marksheets or any other docs) you uploaded?
2. For the PTE score card, is it the one which says test takers copy on it?
3. For the employment reference letters, do you use the same ones used for ACS or get latest ones again?


----------



## shawnfj

shawnfj said:


> Hi, could anyone please elaborate on how they uploaded their partner points documents that were used to claim 5 additional points? I am trying to understand which sections to upload the skills assessment, work experience, qualifications, etc. Any help would be appreciated!


Any assistance would be highly appreciated please


----------



## tashilay

shawnfj said:


> Hi, could anyone please elaborate on how they uploaded their partner points documents that were used to claim 5 additional points? I am trying to understand which sections to upload the skills assessment, work experience, qualifications, etc. Any help would be appreciated!


Hi Shawnfj,
I don't have your answer since I am not yet in visa stage. However, you have been through my stage and am wondering if you could clarify this.

I also see that you are onshore. I am also in QUeensland. Could I please ask you which state are you in? Did you provide any additional documents other than proving EOI points? 

I have submitted my NSW documents/application on 6th of Feb and am worried if I submitted enough documents to land me approval. I am currently studying here and by visa stage I should be able to complete the Uni and ready to move if NSW approved. However, I couldn't find any place to communicate that to NSW.

Many thanks


----------



## abhina2211

sravs448 said:


> Hi , I have few queries regarding the docs we have to upload.
> 
> 1. Did you notarize/certify the copies(marksheets or any other docs) you uploaded?
> 2. For the PTE score card, is it the one which says test takers copy on it?
> 3. For the employment reference letters, do you use the same ones used for ACS or get latest ones again?


Hi,

Please see if this helps:

1. For documents like marksheet and other employment related documents, I have used the same those were sent to ACS. They were all notarized. But I have read on some forums that it is not mandatory to provide notarized documents at this stage, you can also provide clear colour scans.
2. For PTE, I have attached the PTE report card that is available for download from pearson pte website. I have also send the result directly to DIBP via "send report" option provided on the pearson portal.
3. Yes, I used the same reference letters that I have sent to ACS.


----------



## abhina2211

sarthak667 said:


> Don't panic, the info you provided was pretty enough.


Thanks for your response Sarthak,

I really hope the CO does not come back asking for more documents and proofs.
Meanwhile, I'll also be filling and submitting Form-80 for my spouse.

Have a query regarding Form-80:

1. ​In part-A Question 4. "Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:",should I mention that her family name has changed after marraige? We got her name changed on her passport and her passport also reflects my name as Spouse, but she is still having her old family name on other documents that I have submitted.

​Do I need to provide any additional affidavit, or will providing marriage vertificate will suffice. I am also planning to add some photos of me and my wife to support our relationship as suggested by the user Ausysdhome.

2. ​For Part B question 11. - She has renewed her passport in 2015. Is it mandatory to provide details of her old passport? her old passport is having her old family name.

I would appreciate your response for above queries.


----------



## shawnfj

tashilay said:


> Hi Shawnfj,
> I don't have your answer since I am not yet in visa stage. However, you have been through my stage and am wondering if you could clarify this.
> 
> I also see that you are onshore. I am also in QUeensland. Could I please ask you which state are you in? Did you provide any additional documents other than proving EOI points?
> 
> I have submitted my NSW documents/application on 6th of Feb and am worried if I submitted enough documents to land me approval. I am currently studying here and by visa stage I should be able to complete the Uni and ready to move if NSW approved. However, I couldn't find any place to communicate that to NSW.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi, I am offshore. I just gave supporting docs for my points. 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

jamesjihin88 said:


> I have seen that a new co has responded to me approving my newborn son as an additional applicant and requesting his medicals to be done. Do you think it will take much delay in just approving my sons medicals, since that was the only document pending from side. Also i have read here that by policy all cases are reviewed in 28 days...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




COs work in teams, so it’s normal. 

I would say prepare for 2-4 months wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay

shawnfj said:


> Hi, I am offshore. I just gave supporting docs for my points.
> 
> Cheers


Oh Ok. Thank you for responding. I was expecting my approval after seeing your post and suddenly today, someone got approval from December today. Again expectation slowed down.

Thanks


----------



## soumick

*Need suggestion*

I am new in this forum and looking for your valuable suggestion.

I submitted my first EOI for visa 189 on 26.09.2016 with 60 points (Age- 30, Education – 15, Experience – 15, English – 0) in Analyst Programmer (261311). Then my current 457 visas got extended for another 4 years. So, I become quite reluctant on my application.

But, this year I seated a couple of times for PTE and scored 65 in each module. Now my total points come to 70 and I updated my existing EOI with new PTE score on 12/02/2017. Now, my question is, as it looks like getting an invitation on 70 points will be challenging in this financial year until July, should I apply for subclass 190 for Victoria and NSW?

Currently, I am staying in Perth, WA.


----------



## sarthak667

soumick said:


> I am new in this forum and looking for your valuable suggestion.
> 
> I submitted my first EOI for visa 189 on 26.09.2016 with 60 points (Age- 30, Education – 15, Experience – 15, English – 0) in Analyst Programmer (261311). Then my current 457 visas got extended for another 4 years. So, I become quite reluctant on my application.
> 
> But, this year I seated a couple of times for PTE and scored 65 in each module. Now my total points come to 70 and I updated my existing EOI with new PTE score on 12/02/2017. Now, my question is, as it looks like getting an invitation on 70 points will be challenging in this financial year until July, should I apply for subclass 190 for Victoria and NSW?
> 
> Currently, I am staying in Perth, WA.


You might try 190.


----------



## sarthak667

abhina2211 said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't panic, the info you provided was pretty enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response Sarthak,
> 
> I really hope the CO does not come back asking for more documents and proofs.
> Meanwhile, I'll also be filling and submitting Form-80 for my spouse.
> 
> Have a query regarding Form-80:
> 
> 1. ​In part-A Question 4. "Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:",should I mention that her family name has changed after marraige? We got her name changed on her passport and her passport also reflects my name as Spouse, but she is still having her old family name on other documents that I have submitted.
> 
> ​Do I need to provide any additional affidavit, or will providing marriage vertificate will suffice. I am also planning to add some photos of me and my wife to support our relationship as suggested by the user Ausysdhome.
> 
> 2. ​For Part B question 11. - She has renewed her passport in 2015. Is it mandatory to provide details of her old passport? her old passport is having her old family name.
> 
> I would appreciate your response for above queries.
Click to expand...

For
1. Yes + Affidavit for clarification
2. Yes


----------



## sarthak667

shawnfj said:


> Hi, could anyone please elaborate on how they uploaded their partner points documents that were used to claim 5 additional points? I am trying to understand which sections to upload the skills assessment, work experience, qualifications, etc. Any help would be appreciated!


Here is the list:

1. Passport (Travel and Birth) > Birth or Age
2. Form 80 > Character
3. Form 1221 & Form 1281 > Attach More Documents > Others
4. PTE Score (English) > Language
5. ACS Result (Skill Accessment) > Attach More Documents > Others
6. Aadhaar (Indian National Identity) > Attach More Documents > Others
7. Voter Card (Indian National Identity) > Attach More Documents > Others
8. Marriage Certificate (Relationship proof) > Relationship
9. 10th Certificate (Birth Proof) > Birth or Age
10. UG + PG (Degree and Transcripts) > Attach More Documents > Others
11. PCC > Character
12. Medical (Cleared) > HAP ID > View Health Assessment

No partner document is required to be uploaded in the primary applicant's panel.

Hope this could help you.


----------



## sarthak667

jamesjihin88 said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because after uploading the docs, if there is another CO, then your application might take time.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that a new co has responded to me approving my newborn son as an additional applicant and requesting his medicals to be done. Do you think it will take much delay in just approving my sons medicals, since that was the only document pending from side. Also i have read here that by policy all cases are reviewed in 28 days...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

From today that might take next 3 months.


----------



## mojazz

*The wait is over*

Hello All,

Finally received a grant exactly after 100 days of lodging visa. Today received a visa grant for myself, my wife and my kid from DIBP. 

Refer to the signature for my timelines

A note of thanks to this forum :
I got a direct grant, and this forum is the main reason for that. Thanks to all and specially to the ones who answered my queries on prompt time. I can see here members getting genuine happiness for others getting grant(of course expecting the same happiness for their own grant) and providing information without any competitive mind. 

Some highlights:
1. Direct grant without CO contact or immi commencement mail
2. No Employee verification(AFAIK).
3. Recent trends of PF documents and insurance- not submitted those(I don't have one).
4. No Australian experience -completely offshore applicant.
5.Did medicals after lodging visa through view my health assessment(under immi account)

Now time to party, later lot of work to do..


----------



## kinnu369

shawnfj said:


> Any assistance would be highly appreciated please


Hi

spouse must demonstrate 
1.competent English (6+ in all bands of the IELTS test/65+ in PTE A). 
2. needs a positive skills assessment for an occupation on the same skills list
3. fulfill the age (<50) requirement. 

See the attachment.


----------



## kinnu369

mojazz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally received a grant exactly after 100 days of lodging visa. Today received a visa grant for myself, my wife and my kid from DIBP.
> 
> Refer to the signature for my timelines
> 
> A note of thanks to this forum :
> I got a direct grant, and this forum is the main reason for that. Thanks to all and specially to the ones who answered my queries on prompt time. I can see here members getting genuine happiness for others getting grant(of course expecting the same happiness for their own grant) and providing information without any competitive mind.
> 
> Some highlights:
> 1. Direct grant without CO contact or immi commencement mail
> 2. No Employee verification(AFAIK).
> 3. Recent trends of PF documents and insurance- not submitted those(I don't have one).
> 4. No Australian experience -completely offshore applicant.
> 5.Did medicals after lodging visa through view my health assessment(under immi account)
> 
> Now time to party, later lot of work to do..


Congratulations !!!!


----------



## shawnfj

sarthak667 said:


> Here is the list:
> 
> 1. Passport (Travel and Birth) > Birth or Age
> 2. Form 80 > Character
> 3. Form 1221 & Form 1281 > Attach More Documents > Others
> 4. PTE Score (English) > Language
> 5. ACS Result (Skill Accessment) > Attach More Documents > Others
> 6. Aadhaar (Indian National Identity) > Attach More Documents > Others
> 7. Voter Card (Indian National Identity) > Attach More Documents > Others
> 8. Marriage Certificate (Relationship proof) > Relationship
> 9. 10th Certificate (Birth Proof) > Birth or Age
> 10. UG + PG (Degree and Transcripts) > Attach More Documents > Others
> 11. PCC > Character
> 12. Medical (Cleared) > HAP ID > View Health Assessment
> 
> No partner document is required to be uploaded in the primary applicant's panel.
> 
> Hope this could help you.


Thank you so much, greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## dinPTE

*Visitor Visa in parallel to 189?*

Hello,

I have lodged my 189 PR Visa application (for me, wife and child) on Jan 28, 2018 and I have completed submitting my documents on Feb 14,2018.

Now, I have been asked to travel to Australia on business between March 25-March 29, 2018.

Questions :

1. Can I apply Visitor Visa 600 in parallel? Will it anyway affect the processing of 189 PR Visa?
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/600-

2. If I get Visitor Visa 600 approved before the grant of 189 PR Visa, will the processing of 189 PR Visa further continue?

3. Similarly (by any chance), if I receive 189 PR Visa grant first followed by the approval of Visitor Visa 600, will 189 PR Visa override and be still effective?

4. Finally, what changes do I need to make in my existing 189 PR application in case if I go ahead to apply Visitor Visa 600?


----------



## sarthak667

dinPTE said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 PR Visa application (for me, wife and child) on Jan 28, 2018 and I have completed submitting my documents on Feb 14,2018.
> 
> Now, I have been asked to travel to Australia on business between March 25-March 29, 2018.
> 
> Questions :
> 
> 1. Can I apply Visitor Visa 600 in parallel? Will it anyway affect the processing of 189 PR Visa?
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/600-
> 
> 2. If I get Visitor Visa 600 approved before the grant of 189 PR Visa, will the processing of 189 PR Visa further continue?
> 
> 3. Similarly (by any chance), if I receive 189 PR Visa grant first followed by the approval of Visitor Visa 600, will 189 PR Visa override and be still effective?
> 
> 4. Finally, what changes do I need to make in my existing 189 PR application in case if I go ahead to apply Visitor Visa 600?



The life must go on.....

1. Yes, you may apply
2. processing will continue
3. if you get 189 first then withdraw your application for 600 either it is on any stage
4. no changes

Hope this helps.


----------



## dinPTE

sarthak667 said:


> The life must go on.....
> 
> 1. Yes, you may apply
> 2. processing will continue
> 3. if you get 189 first then withdraw your application for 600 either it is on any stage
> 4. no changes
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks mate.

Regarding #3, How do I withdraw the application? Which department needs to be notified?


----------



## Deepika333

Hi all,
I have lodged visa application on Feb 14-2017.Co contacted for further documents on Feb 25 ,responded to Co on March 10-2017.From then application status is -assessment in progress.Till now no response from them.As per DIBP processing time for 189 is maximum 10 months,but I have crossed that time ,from one year I am waiting for grant....Is anyone experiencing same situation?Please give suggestions..Whom should I contact?Waiting is really killing my family


----------



## dipesh_handa

sravs448 said:


> Hi , I have few queries regarding the docs we have to upload.
> 
> 1. Did you notarize/certify the copies(marksheets or any other docs) you uploaded?
> 2. For the PTE score card, is it the one which says test takers copy on it?
> 3. For the employment reference letters, do you use the same ones used for ACS or get latest ones again?


First of all I would like to congratulate you.

I have one question regarding the documents. We need to submit the Graduation Transcripts. I would like to know that, is transcript, an attested document which we get from university? Or it is just the consolidated mark sheet?
Can you please provide some insight on what a transcript mean?


----------



## yousufkhan

dipesh_handa said:


> First of all I would like to congratulate you.
> 
> I have one question regarding the documents. We need to submit the Graduation Transcripts. I would like to know that, is transcript, an attested document which we get from university? Or it is just the consolidated mark sheet?
> Can you please provide some insight on what a transcript mean?


-
Transcript is essentially the consolidated mark-sheet which has snapshots of all semesters individual marksheets. And yes, universities attest it for authentication.

Hope it helps


----------



## dipesh_handa

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Transcript is essentially the consolidated mark-sheet which has snapshots of all semesters individual marksheets. And yes, universities attest it for authentication.
> 
> Hope it helps


Thanks for your answer. 
One more thing. Do we need to get all the documents notarized before uploading or color scanned documents will suffice?


----------



## yousufkhan

dipesh_handa said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> One more thing. Do we need to get all the documents notarized before uploading or color scanned documents will suffice?


-
Color scan is suffice. However, you can notarize color copies if you want to play safe. 
Good luck with the process


----------



## sarthak667

dipesh_handa said:


> First of all I would like to congratulate you.
> 
> I have one question regarding the documents. We need to submit the Graduation Transcripts. I would like to know that, is transcript, an attested document which we get from university? Or it is just the consolidated mark sheet?
> Can you please provide some insight on what a transcript mean?


Transcript means the marksheet which you get on completion of year/semester for your UG/PG.


----------



## sarthak667

dinPTE said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Regarding #3, How do I withdraw the application? Which department needs to be notified?


From your immi account, there is an option to suspend/cancel your application.


----------



## vamsixk

hi,
i got the Grant on 14th Feb, when are you planning to travel, i have to reach by 17th october .
Kind Regards,
Vamsi


----------



## pankajsinghrawat14

By god's grace, I received my grant on 14th Feb 2018. I know it is 189 visa forum but it has been very useful throughout my visa journey of Australia. I got lot of information on this forum. Thanks all for your wonderful contribution.


Following are my timelines:

-----------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer) 
ACS Assessment : 12/05/2017
EOI Lodged: 12/05/2017
VIC Nomination Lodged (with job offer): 02/10/2017 
VIC Nomination Approval : 30/11/2017 
Visa Lodged : 02/12/2017
Visa Grant : 14/02/2018
IED : 07/11/2018
-----------------------------------------------------------
English: 10 points
Work Exp: 10 points
Education: 15 points
Age: 25 points
Total: 60+5 points


----------



## vamsixk

hey Congrats!,
i got mine on the same date!

how are you planning on moving?
is it possible for us to catch up?

Kind regards,
Vamsi


----------



## pankajsinghrawat14

vamsixk said:


> hey Congrats!,
> i got mine on the same date!
> 
> how are you planning on moving?
> is it possible for us to catch up?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Vamsi


Congrats!!!

Sure.


----------



## pankajsinghrawat14

vamsixk said:


> hey Congrats!,
> i got mine on the same date!
> 
> how are you planning on moving?
> is it possible for us to catch up?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Vamsi


Congrats!!!

Sure.


----------



## vamsixk

Hi,
i am new to this forum and not really sure how to send you a PM to get in touch. ... help!!!

Kind Regards,
Vamsi


----------



## kinnu369

vamsixk said:


> hi,
> i got the Grant on 14th Feb, when are you planning to travel, i have to reach by 17th october .
> Kind Regards,
> Vamsi


Congrats vamsi and all the best! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

pankajsinghrawat14 said:


> By god's grace, I received my grant on 14th Feb 2018. I know it is 189 visa forum but it has been very useful throughout my visa journey of Australia. I got lot of information on this forum. Thanks all for your wonderful contribution.
> 
> 
> Following are my timelines:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS Assessment : 12/05/2017
> EOI Lodged: 12/05/2017
> VIC Nomination Lodged (with job offer): 02/10/2017
> VIC Nomination Approval : 30/11/2017
> Visa Lodged : 02/12/2017
> Visa Grant : 14/02/2018
> IED : 07/11/2018
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> English: 10 points
> Work Exp: 10 points
> Education: 15 points
> Age: 25 points
> Total: 60+5 points


Congratulations pankaj! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## IreKer

Hey all,

Just had a quick peek on my immiaccount and the processing time has now gone up to 9 - 12 months.

Does this have implications for us having already lodged back in October? (docs completed 30/01/2018)

Thanks in advance


----------



## IreKer

Hey all,

Just had a quick peek on my immiaccount and the processing time has now gone up to 9 - 12 months.

Does this have implications for us having already lodged back in October? (docs completed 30/01/2018)

Thanks in advance..


----------



## abhina2211

vamsixk said:


> hi,
> i got the Grant on 14th Feb, when are you planning to travel, i have to reach by 17th october .
> Kind Regards,
> Vamsi


Congrats Vamsi


----------



## abhina2211

pankajsinghrawat14 said:


> By god's grace, I received my grant on 14th Feb 2018. I know it is 189 visa forum but it has been very useful throughout my visa journey of Australia. I got lot of information on this forum. Thanks all for your wonderful contribution.
> 
> 
> Following are my timelines:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS Assessment : 12/05/2017
> EOI Lodged: 12/05/2017
> VIC Nomination Lodged (with job offer): 02/10/2017
> VIC Nomination Approval : 30/11/2017
> Visa Lodged : 02/12/2017
> Visa Grant : 14/02/2018
> IED : 07/11/2018
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> English: 10 points
> Work Exp: 10 points
> Education: 15 points
> Age: 25 points
> Total: 60+5 points



Congrats Pankaj...


----------



## Ausysdhome

vamsixk said:


> hi,
> i got the Grant on 14th Feb, when are you planning to travel, i have to reach by 17th october .
> Kind Regards,
> Vamsi


Congrats Vamsi.

Could you please tell..
- when did you lodge visa application
- when was CO assigned
- was it a direct grant?

All the best for the next steps.


----------



## Ausysdhome

mojazz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally received a grant exactly after 100 days of lodging visa. Today received a visa grant for myself, my wife and my kid from DIBP.
> 
> Refer to the signature for my timelines
> 
> A note of thanks to this forum :
> I got a direct grant, and this forum is the main reason for that. Thanks to all and specially to the ones who answered my queries on prompt time. I can see here members getting genuine happiness for others getting grant(of course expecting the same happiness for their own grant) and providing information without any competitive mind.
> 
> Some highlights:
> 1. Direct grant without CO contact or immi commencement mail
> 2. No Employee verification(AFAIK).
> 3. Recent trends of PF documents and insurance- not submitted those(I don't have one).
> 4. No Australian experience -completely offshore applicant.
> 5.Did medicals after lodging visa through view my health assessment(under immi account)
> 
> Now time to party, later lot of work to do..


Many Congratulations...


----------



## Ausysdhome

pankajsinghrawat14 said:


> By god's grace, I received my grant on 14th Feb 2018. I know it is 189 visa forum but it has been very useful throughout my visa journey of Australia. I got lot of information on this forum. Thanks all for your wonderful contribution.
> 
> 
> Following are my timelines:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS Assessment : 12/05/2017
> EOI Lodged: 12/05/2017
> VIC Nomination Lodged (with job offer): 02/10/2017
> VIC Nomination Approval : 30/11/2017
> Visa Lodged : 02/12/2017
> Visa Grant : 14/02/2018
> IED : 07/11/2018
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> English: 10 points
> Work Exp: 10 points
> Education: 15 points
> Age: 25 points
> Total: 60+5 points


Congrats. 
When was CO assigned to your case?


----------



## ssvk2018

ssvk2018 said:


> i have a query related to PF statement. since my company manages the provident fund as it is a trust, i had to get the PF statement from the company.
> now, the PF statement which they gave only mentions the total accumulated value and my name. i was expecting them to show the contribution for each month or year... but they said this is the standard format. can you please tell me if this is enough?
> 
> format is: This is to confirm that ***, an employee of *** has provident fund accumulations of *** to his credit as on 31st jan.
> and they've given seal. it has company logo as well.
> 
> is this good?


 can someone please answer?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Same here - now it shows 9 to 12 from 5 to 9 months. It generally means processing has slowed down and if the overall quota is reached, we may will be picked up later i.e. July or so. 



IreKer said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just had a quick peek on my immiaccount and the processing time has now gone up to 9 - 12 months.
> 
> Does this have implications for us having already lodged back in October? (docs completed 30/01/2018)
> 
> Thanks in advance..


----------



## sarthak667

ssvk2018 said:


> i have a query related to PF statement. since my company manages the provident fund as it is a trust, i had to get the PF statement from the company.
> now, the PF statement which they gave only mentions the total accumulated value and my name. i was expecting them to show the contribution for each month or year... but they said this is the standard format. can you please tell me if this is enough?
> 
> format is: This is to confirm that ***, an employee of *** has provident fund accumulations of *** to his credit as on 31st jan.
> and they've given seal. it has company logo as well.
> 
> is this good?


That would work. But try to get the PF letter for your contribution from 1/2/3 to 4/5/6 date.


----------



## TRNT

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Same here - now it shows 9 to 12 from 5 to 9 months. It generally means processing has slowed down and if the overall quota is reached, we may will be picked up later i.e. July or so.



Hey, that might not be true. GPT does not mean visa grants have slowed down. <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155426 kaju/moderator*


----------



## novio

Processing time in my application, it is showing 9 to 12 months.

Earlier it was 5 to 8 months.

Did it changed for everyone or me only?

What abt you Kinnu?


----------



## vamsixk

Hi,
I submitted my eoi on 11.04.2017.
My eoi was accepted on 13.07.2017
I filled my visa application and paid the fees on 08.09.2017

Was contacted for more information by CO on 14.10.2017.

Was given 26 days to submit the rest of the documents. I finished this on 08.09.2017.

And VISA grant was on 14th feb 2018.


----------



## vamsixk

Ausysdhome said:


> Congrats Vamsi.
> 
> Could you please tell..
> - when did you lodge visa application
> - when was CO assigned
> - was it a direct grant?
> 
> All the best for the next steps.



Hi,
I submitted my eoi on 11.04.2017.
My eoi was accepted on 13.07.2017
I filled my visa application and paid the fees on 08.09.2017

Was contacted for more information by CO on 14.10.2017.

Was given 26 days to submit the rest of the documents. I finished this on 08.09.2017.

And VISA grant was on 14th feb 2018.

Kind Regards


----------



## pankajsinghrawat14

Ausysdhome said:


> pankajsinghrawat14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By god's grace, I received my grant on 14th Feb 2018. I know it is 189 visa forum but it has been very useful throughout my visa journey of Australia. I got lot of information on this forum. Thanks all for your wonderful contribution.
> 
> 
> Following are my timelines:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS Assessment : 12/05/2017
> EOI Lodged: 12/05/2017
> VIC Nomination Lodged (with job offer): 02/10/2017
> VIC Nomination Approval : 30/11/2017
> Visa Lodged : 02/12/2017
> Visa Grant : 14/02/2018
> IED : 07/11/2018
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> English: 10 points
> Work Exp: 10 points
> Education: 15 points
> Age: 25 points
> Total: 60+5 points
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.
> When was CO assigned to your case?
Click to expand...



My application moved directly from received to grant. I was never contacted by any CO. I was not aware that CO is assigned to me or not.


----------



## sonagar26

*Processing time?*

Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and would really appreciate everyone's help here. I had a quick look at the general processing time for the Visa and it has again spiked to 9 to 12 months. Earlier it was 5 to 8 months. 

I am little worried about this recent update and wanted to check what exactly does this mean? I can see that some of you have received the approval on 14th Feb and would like to know what is the trend like and when should I be expecting mine now. 

I am a single applicant (so I believe the processing should be faster than the couples/ families who have applied) and my application is complete with all the necessary documents attached. 

Health assessment is cleared as I see that no action is required under the "Health Assessment" section under IMMIACCOUNT. 

Applied for : 189 (Point-based)
Points : 70 
ACS Approval : 29/08/17
PTE exam : 27/09/17
EOI : 3/10/17
ITA : 4/10/17
Application Submitted : 31/10/17 
CO Contact : None
Grant : Still waiting


----------



## sonagar26

novio said:


> Processing time in my application, it is showing 9 to 12 months.
> 
> Earlier it was 5 to 8 months.
> 
> Did it changed for everyone or me only?
> 
> What abt you Kinnu?




Mine too? 

What does it mean?


----------



## sarthak667

sonagar26 said:


> novio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Processing time in my application, it is showing 9 to 12 months.
> 
> Earlier it was 5 to 8 months.
> 
> Did it changed for everyone or me only?
> 
> What abt you Kinnu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too?
> 
> What does it mean?
Click to expand...

That means keep a loooooot of patience.


----------



## sarthak667

sonagar26 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and would really appreciate everyone's help here. I had a quick look at the general processing time for the Visa and it has again spiked to 9 to 12 months. Earlier it was 5 to 8 months.
> 
> I am little worried about this recent update and wanted to check what exactly does this mean? I can see that some of you have received the approval on 14th Feb and would like to know what is the trend like and when should I be expecting mine now.
> 
> I am a single applicant (so I believe the processing should be faster than the couples/ families who have applied) and my application is complete with all the necessary documents attached.
> 
> Health assessment is cleared as I see that no action is required under the "Health Assessment" section under IMMIACCOUNT.
> 
> Applied for : 189 (Point-based)
> Points : 70
> ACS Approval : 29/08/17
> PTE exam : 27/09/17
> EOI : 3/10/17
> ITA : 4/10/17
> Application Submitted : 31/10/17
> CO Contact : None
> Grant : Still waiting


Keep more patience and do meditation.


----------



## Manchalla

Hi Folks!

I need a suggestion.
I lodged my 190 VIC VISA on 27 OCT 2017.

CO Contact 5 DEC 2017 for PCC and Medicals
Info provided on 15 JAN 2018.

I want to upload more documents,although these docs are not requested by CO.

I need Suggestion:

1) will it effect my application Date?

2) is it good or Bad

Any valueable input will be highly appreciated.

Thnx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

Manchalla said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I need a suggestion.
> I lodged my 190 VIC VISA on 27 OCT 2017.
> 
> CO Contact 5 DEC 2017 for PCC and Medicals
> Info provided on 15 JAN 2018.
> 
> I want to upload more documents,although these docs are not requested by CO.
> 
> I need Suggestion:
> 
> 1) will it effect my application Date?
> 
> 2) is it good or Bad
> 
> Any valueable input will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thnx
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll recommend don't step up. Let the CO come to you for any requirement.


----------



## ssvk2018

I’m filling the immi account and I can see that most of the details have flown in from the EOI. But I’m surprised that my employment details did not get copied from EOI to IMMI account.

PS: I had a look at my submitted EOI form and I did provide all my employment instances.

Question:
1. Is this a system issue or some mistake happened at my end?
2. Is it OK to fill in all the employment details again?
3. Did anyone else face this issue of only some info getting transferred from EOI to IMMI account?

Any pointers will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kinnu369

ssvk2018 said:


> I’m filling the immi account and I can see that most of the details have flown in from the EOI. But I’m surprised that my employment details did not get copied from EOI to IMMI account.
> 
> PS: I had a look at my submitted EOI form and I did provide all my employment instances.
> 
> Question:
> 1. Is this a system issue or some mistake happened at my end?
> 2. Is it OK to fill in all the employment details again?
> 3. Did anyone else face this issue of only some info getting transferred from EOI to IMMI account?
> 
> Any pointers will be greatly appreciated.


1. It's normal.
2. Yes. You have to fill in with latest details.
3. Everyone will get the same. Don't worry. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonagar26

sarthak667 said:


> Keep more patience and do meditation.





Hey Sarthak,

I can do that but still would like to know what does this mean exactly?


----------



## SMAusMig

novio said:


> Processing time in my application, it is showing 9 to 12 months.
> 
> Earlier it was 5 to 8 months.
> 
> Did it changed for everyone or me only?
> 
> What abt you Kinnu?


This seems to be updated for everyone according to the "Global visa and citizenship processing times" for 189 visa in DIBP website which was last updated on 16th Feb. It shows below:

Processing time:
75 per cent of applications processed - 9 months
90 per cent of applications processed - 12 months


----------



## sarthak667

sonagar26 said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep more patience and do meditation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sarthak,
> 
> I can do that but still would like to know what does this mean exactly?
Click to expand...

They need to clear backlogs and political pressure to take lower number of migrants.


----------



## ssvk2018

kinnu369 said:


> 1. It's normal.
> 2. Yes. You have to fill in with latest details.
> 3. Everyone will get the same. Don't worry.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks Kinnu, the doubt arised because I was referring to a YouTube video while filling the online application in IMMI account and I could see that for that person employment details were already present as submitted for EOI. All he did was to update the ToDate for the current employment.


----------



## kinnu369

ssvk2018 said:


> Thanks Kinnu, the doubt arised because I was referring to a YouTube video while filling the online application in IMMI account and I could see that for that person employment details were already present as submitted for EOI. All he did was to update the ToDate for the current employment.


Don't worry much about it. Anyways the visa application which you submit via immi account will be the final one. So make sure all the details are correct there. All the best!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

sonagar26 said:


> Hey Sarthak,
> 
> I can do that but still would like to know what does this mean exactly?


Hi,

In Sept 2017, processing time was above 16 months and recently it was 5 to 8 months. Its a general timeline which varies considering backlog and mapower and is updated every month, so dont be suprised if it changes again next month. They are saying that u will get VISA within 9 months i.e. within 60 days/100 days or 9 months. If you have uploaded everything then u have good chance for DIRECT Grant which is around 80 days now.

Rest its just a wait game. No one knows how this works. Its on Case officer who will pick your file. He may ask you somthing and can put you on hold for 3-6 months before he picks ur file again OR he may ask you something and give u grant once u upload the required docs. Its all about how a CASE officers manages application alloted to her.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Manchalla said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I need a suggestion.
> I lodged my 190 VIC VISA on 27 OCT 2017.
> 
> CO Contact 5 DEC 2017 for PCC and Medicals
> Info provided on 15 JAN 2018.
> 
> I want to upload more documents,although these docs are not requested by CO.
> 
> I need Suggestion:
> 
> 1) will it effect my application Date?
> 
> 2) is it good or Bad
> 
> Any valueable input will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thnx
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi 
As u already had CO Contact, so u may have to wait 3-4 months on average before CO again picks your file again as per trend.

There had been cases where CO has asked for more documents, other than what he asked on 1st contact. So its hard to Guess what to do.

I will suggest to upload docs if you really think that something important is left like employment ref/payslips/bank statement etc.

If they are just additional docs, its better to wait.

Rest call is urs. No one know what Case officer will find out on his/her review.


----------



## lingling

*Grant notice*

Can someone pls share with me how grant approval are sent? Is it into IMMI account inbox?

I'm using an agent so was wondering if my agent have several active cases at one go, what's the possibility of him logging in to each IMMI account several times a day or even every day?


----------



## shekharsince1986

lingling said:


> Can someone pls share with me how grant approval are sent? Is it into IMMI account inbox?
> 
> I'm using an agent so was wondering if my agent have several active cases at one go, what's the possibility of him logging in to each IMMI account several times a day or even every day?


Agents usually have all the applications in one account. Besides, even you can monitor your own application. Create an account on immiaccount and import the application using the reference number and passport details. 

You're welcome!!

"The best is yet to come"



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anishras

Hi Guys,
Anyone got contacted by CO who had logged and paid for Visa in dec 2017? I'm getting a little worried, I had logged my visa on dec 15, 2017 but still no contact.


----------



## kinnu369

anishras said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anyone got contacted by CO who had logged and paid for Visa in dec 2017? I'm getting a little worried, I had logged my visa on dec 15, 2017 but still no contact.


You may hear something in the coming 2 weeks. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

*Form 80 - Other names*

Need help with other names section.

If my name is Sai Mohan V R in all my documents
In passport it is Sai Mohan Venkat Rao;where Venkat Rao is my family name.

Are these both considered as different names? I’m concerned because the abbreviated form is all over my educational and experience letters. The other name is present in my passport and aadhaar


----------



## kinnu369

ssvk2018 said:


> Need help with other names section.
> 
> If my name is Sai Mohan V R in all my documents
> In passport it is Sai Mohan Venkat Rao;where Venkat Rao is my family name.
> 
> Are these both considered as different names? I’m concerned because the abbreviated form is all over my educational and experience letters. The other name is present in my passport and aadhaar


Yes they are considered different. Very am affidavit studying that both the names are same and upload on the immi account. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

kinnu369 said:


> Yes they are considered different. Very am affidavit studying that both the names are same and upload on the immi account.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Wow! that was a super fast reply 
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## lingling

shekharsince1986 said:


> Agents usually have all the applications in one account. Besides, even you can monitor your own application. Create an account on immiaccount and import the application using the reference number and passport details.
> 
> You're welcome!!
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information. I'm unfortunately unable to create a duplicate account as my agent refused to share the reference number..I had also asked for receipt for visa fee paid but he refused as well. Friends whom had used him (successful grant last year) said he refused to give them as well.


----------



## yikes297

lingling said:


> Thanks for the information. I'm unfortunately unable to create a duplicate account as my agent refused to share the reference number..I had also asked for receipt for visa fee paid but he refused as well. Friends whom had used him (successful grant last year) said he refused to give them as well.


I'm actually surprised how your agent can refuse to give you the receipt for visa fee paid?

Then how would you know that they paid the visa fee at all?


----------



## mohitkashyap

Any one noticed 
"Estimated Processing Time9 months to 12 months" ? or it just me!!


----------



## kinnu369

mohitkashyap said:


> Any one noticed
> "Estimated Processing Time9 months to 12 months" ? or it just me!!


It's for all and got updated last week. No worries. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

lingling said:


> shekharsince1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents usually have all the applications in one account. Besides, even you can monitor your own application. Create an account on immiaccount and import the application using the reference number and passport details.
> 
> You're welcome!!
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information. I'm unfortunately unable to create a duplicate account as my agent refused to share the reference number..I had also asked for receipt for visa fee paid but he refused as well. Friends whom had used him (successful grant last year) said he refused to give them as well.
Click to expand...

It is your right to get a receipt for what you have paid.


----------



## anoop.rvn

Hi,
I am new to this forum and like you all, I am also planning to start my processing in first half of 2018. In fact, I am just taking baby steps and just two months back, started getting SDs from my employers. 
Reading the forums and watching the trend, I am a bit concerned about the duration to get the final grant. But, in the end, whatever happens will be for good. (Hopefully... haha)
All the best for all of you. 

regards,
Anoop R S


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

*Duplicating IMMI account*



sarthak667 said:


> It is your right to get a receipt for what you have paid.


Finally managed to wriggle out the ref number from my agent. Remember someone shared the steps of duplicating IMMI account/record. Can someone pls share the steps again?


----------



## kinnu369

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum and like you all, I am also planning to start my processing in first half of 2018. In fact, I am just taking baby steps and just two months back, started getting SDs from my employers.
> Reading the forums and watching the trend, I am a bit concerned about the duration to get the final grant. But, in the end, whatever happens will be for good. (Hopefully... haha)
> All the best for all of you.
> 
> regards,
> Anoop R S
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best Anoop. Start preparing your CDRs too in the mean time. They consume a lot of time. 

Don't worry about the processing time which is not in our hands. Just prepare for english exams to shoot your points up and ready with all the documents.

Best of luck and welcome!


----------



## anoop.rvn

kinnu369 said:


> All the best Anoop. Start preparing your CDRs too in the mean time. They consume a lot of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the processing time which is not in our hands. Just prepare for english exams to shoot your points up and ready with all the documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck and welcome!




Thank you kinnu!!!
And err... what is CDR...? New to the jargon...


----------



## kinnu369

anoop.rvn said:


> Thank you kinnu!!!
> And err... what is CDR...? New to the jargon...


Competency demonstration report for Skill assessment. Just search for those threads.


----------



## lingling

*IMMI commencement mail*

I finally managed to import my application over. My agent did mentioned receiving IMMI commencement mail on 6/12/17 but I only saw 1 message in inbox which is "IMMI acknowledgement of application received" and it was dated on visa lodgement date of 22/11/17. Does everyone get this mail?

If there isn't any other mail in the inbox, does it mean my application didn't actually get an IMMI commencement mail?


----------



## sonagar26

kinnu369 said:


> mohitkashyap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one noticed
> "Estimated Processing Time9 months to 12 months" ? or it just me!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's for all and got updated last week. No worries.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Ok, I understand that this has been a concern for many now but I do want to know, does this mean additional 4 months wait for the grant? 

I applied on Oct 31st 2017 and next month will be my 5th month.


----------



## sarthak667

lingling said:


> I finally managed to import my application over. My agent did mentioned receiving IMMI commencement mail on 6/12/17 but I only saw 1 message in inbox which is "IMMI acknowledgement of application received" and it was dated on visa lodgement date of 22/11/17. Does everyone get this mail?
> 
> If there isn't any other mail in the inbox, does it mean my application didn't actually get an IMMI commencement mail?


That is common for everyone. BTW, what is your occupation?


----------



## lingling

sarthak667 said:


> That is common for everyone. BTW, what is your occupation?


Hi, I'm an accountant. Just realised it wasn't in my signature n updated it few minutes ago.

By the way, my query on commencement mail? Is it supposed to be in inbox if we get it?


----------



## mohitkashyap

sonagar26 said:


> Ok, I understand that this has been a concern for many now but I do want to know, does this mean additional 4 months wait for the grant?
> 
> I applied on Oct 31st 2017 and next month will be my 5th month.



As far as i know, its all subjective and these timings are the average time for application processing, it may possible ppl can get well before the time.


----------



## shekharsince1986

lingling said:


> Thanks for the information. I'm unfortunately unable to create a duplicate account as my agent refused to share the reference number..I had also asked for receipt for visa fee paid but he refused as well. Friends whom had used him (successful grant last year) said he refused to give them as well.


Once you get your grant, you can report this to DIBP. Can rip him of his MARA license. I think.


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

shekharsince1986 said:


> Once you get your grant, you can report this to DIBP. Can rip him of his MARA license. I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Managed to get it from him today and created my duplicate account. I'm glad as I can track on my own now. On the other hand, my application status is still "received" while I saw on IMMI tracker that 1 accountant that lodged after me had gotten his/her grant today.


----------



## yousufkhan

lingling said:


> Managed to get it from him today and created my duplicate account. I'm glad as I can track on my own now. On the other hand, my application status is still "received" while I saw on IMMI tracker that 1 accountant that lodged after me had gotten his/her grant today.


-
Every case is different in eyes of DIBP based on points, complexity of documents etc. So don't compare yourself against others. I know such wait is so frustrating, wish you luck


----------



## abhina2211

Hey all,

I was just completing form 80 for my spouse and got stuck on one question.

Part E- Employment
Question - Details of employment

My wife had worked as a Lecturer (Engineering Colleges) for about 5.5 years from 2007 to 2012, but now she is a homemaker. 

1.Should I still mention her employment?
2. Is DIBP expected to ask for any employment proof for her?
3. If they ask, what kind of proof can I provide? We don't have a reference letter from institutions that would state her employment, but I can still manage to get the bank statements that might reflect salary credits.

Would be grateful for your inputs.


----------



## jamesjihin88

abhina2211 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was just completing form 80 for my spouse and got stuck on one question.
> 
> Part E- Employment
> Question - Details of employment
> 
> My wife had worked as a Lecturer (Engineering Colleges) for about 5.5 years from 2007 to 2012, but now she is a homemaker.
> 
> 1.Should I still mention her employment?
> 2. Is DIBP expected to ask for any employment proof for her?
> 3. If they ask, what kind of proof can I provide? We don't have a reference letter from institutions that would state her employment, but I can still manage to get the bank statements that might reflect salary credits.
> 
> Would be grateful for your inputs.


Try to download form 26 as if she had paid income tax in those years. Or get pf docs.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhina2211

jamesjihin88 said:


> Try to download form 26 as if she had paid income tax in those years. Or get pf docs.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response @jamesjihin88.

So this means, in no way, I should skip showing details of her employment. right?

Also, her salary was not under tax bracket, so he hasn't paid any income tax. For PF docs I need to check.


----------



## jamesjihin88

abhina2211 said:


> Thanks for your response @jamesjihin88.
> 
> So this means, in no way, I should skip showing details of her employment. right?
> 
> Also, her salary was not under tax bracket, so he hasn't paid any income tax. For PF docs I need to check.


Don't skip. Try to include that and obtain whatever with which you can prove her employment

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

abhina2211 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was just completing form 80 for my spouse and got stuck on one question.
> 
> Part E- Employment
> Question - Details of employment
> 
> My wife had worked as a Lecturer (Engineering Colleges) for about 5.5 years from 2007 to 2012, but now she is a homemaker.
> 
> 1.Should I still mention her employment?
> 2. Is DIBP expected to ask for any employment proof for her?
> 3. If they ask, what kind of proof can I provide? We don't have a reference letter from institutions that would state her employment, but I can still manage to get the bank statements that might reflect salary credits.
> 
> Would be grateful for your inputs.


Are you claiming any spouse points ?


----------



## moonlite.diaries

*189 or 457 ?*

Hi 

These are my stats:
261312 - Software Engineer
EOI DOE (189): 17/02/2018 with 70 points.
Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 5 pts
PTE: 20 pts (L =90; R= 90; W= 90; S=90)

With 70 points, when can I expect an invite ? 

My company is ready to apply 457 work visa for me, which is taking average time of 3-5 months. I am confused as to which visa I should choose - 457 or PR ? If I apply both, then the second one will cancel out the first. If I get invite in 3 months, then maybe I can choose not to apply for 457.

Any suggestions or advice would be really helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kinnu369

moonlite.diaries said:


> Hi
> 
> These are my stats:
> 261312 - Software Engineer
> EOI DOE (189): 17/02/2018 with 70 points.
> Age: 30 pts
> Educ: 15 pts
> Exp: 5 pts
> PTE: 20 pts (L =90; R= 90; W= 90; S=90)
> 
> With 70 points, when can I expect an invite ?
> 
> My company is ready to apply 457 work visa for me, which is taking average time of 3-5 months. I am confused as to which visa I should choose - 457 or PR ? If I apply both, then the second one will cancel out the first. If I get invite in 3 months, then maybe I can choose not to apply for 457.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions or advice would be really helpful. Thanks in advance.


Your's is a tricky situation mate.

Looking at the present invitation trend its difficult to give a suggestion as the cutoff points is 75 for 2613 and reached 31/01/2018 for Feb 7 round.

It all depends on how fast you want to enter into Australia. I mean early or late.

457 can be earlier and 189 can take a minimum of 6 months if you lodge from scratch.

The bottle neck here is the release of invitations which had been reduced drastically over the months to 300. So, if there is an increase in quota in the coming rounds then your chances of getting 189 can be quicker.


----------



## ssvk2018

jamesjihin88 said:


> Try to download form 26 as if she had paid income tax in those years. Or get pf docs.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


This is confusing. If one is not claiming partner points, do we have to submit employment proof for partner as well? I thought it’s not required


----------



## sarthak667

ssvk2018 said:


> jamesjihin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to download form 26 as if she had paid income tax in those years. Or get pf docs.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is confusing. If one is not claiming partner points, do we have to submit employment proof for partner as well? I thought it’s not required
Click to expand...

Not required.


----------



## jamesjihin88

ssvk2018 said:


> This is confusing. If one is not claiming partner points, do we have to submit employment proof for partner as well? I thought it’s not required


Need not hide if partner was workong right? And if she was why not give all docs to prove it. After all it can aid our profile. Just my thought. Correct me if I'm wrong. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhina2211

kinnu369 said:


> abhina2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I was just completing form 80 for my spouse and got stuck on one question.
> 
> Part E- Employment
> Question - Details of employment
> 
> My wife had worked as a Lecturer (Engineering Colleges) for about 5.5 years from 2007 to 2012, but now she is a homemaker.
> 
> 1.Should I still mention her employment?
> 2. Is DIBP expected to ask for any employment proof for her?
> 3. If they ask, what kind of proof can I provide? We don't have a reference letter from institutions that would state her employment, but I can still manage to get the bank statements that might reflect salary credits.
> 
> Would be grateful for your inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming any spouse points ?
Click to expand...

No, I am not claiming spouse points


----------



## sarthak667

abhina2211 said:


> kinnu369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abhina2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I was just completing form 80 for my spouse and got stuck on one question.
> 
> Part E- Employment
> Question - Details of employment
> 
> My wife had worked as a Lecturer (Engineering Colleges) for about 5.5 years from 2007 to 2012, but now she is a homemaker.
> 
> 1.Should I still mention her employment?
> 2. Is DIBP expected to ask for any employment proof for her?
> 3. If they ask, what kind of proof can I provide? We don't have a reference letter from institutions that would state her employment, but I can still manage to get the bank statements that might reflect salary credits.
> 
> Would be grateful for your inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming any spouse points ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am not claiming spouse points
Click to expand...

You might write in Form 80 just for information, but no document is required to be uploaded for spouse skill and qualification if no points claimed.


----------



## abhina2211

sarthak667 said:


> You might write in Form 80 just for information, but no document is required to be uploaded for spouse skill and qualification if no points claimed.


Okay thanks Sarthak..

Then I will mention her employment in Form80 and we also manage to find her offer letter and relieving letter. I will upload them as well, with a hope that CO will not come back asking for any other supporting document.

Another concern, I have lodged my visa application on 5th Feb, with current trend when can I expect a CO contact or direct grant (if my stars are aligned).


----------



## dheerajsharma

abhina2211 said:


> Okay thanks Sarthak..
> 
> Then I will mention her employment in Form80 and we also manage to find her offer letter and relieving letter. I will upload them as well, with a hope that CO will not come back asking for any other supporting document.
> 
> Another concern, I have lodged my visa application on 5th Feb, with current trend when can I expect a CO contact or direct grant (if my stars are aligned).


I would suggest not to upload offer letter and relieving letter for the spouse if you are not claiming points. That would unnecessary confuse the case officer.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dheerajsharma said:


> I would suggest not to upload offer letter and relieving letter for the spouse if you are not claiming points. That would unnecessary confuse the case officer.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




Totally agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhina2211

Okay then, I will not upload any of her document showing employment.


----------



## vardanlane

I have lodged my visa in 190 category on 14 feb

All the docs including medical is done till yesterday i.e. 19 feb what do you guys think that can it be a direct grant senario if yes when it should likely happen case officer assignment.


----------



## deepak21

Hi Experts,

Need your immediate help.

I lodged my application under subclass 189 in the month of August 2017 with 65 points for ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer) with a hope to get invited in next 3 months.

But due to the ongoing trend this year, my chances appeared to be vague hence I thought of claiming additional 5 points under partner skill qualification.

She is a B-tech in Computer science and Engineering and has got around 12 years experience as a Software Engineer and she has also got competent English IELTS score.

So I thought of getting her qualification evaluated via ACS inrorder to gain 5 points. She submitted work colleagues declaration for her work experience in the first two companies but for her current company she submitted a self declaration. She has been in the current company for past 8 years.

Today we received the acs evaluation where they have marked her experience in the present company as not suitable in the absence of appropriate documents (probably becoz she submitted self declaration).

Pasting below the content of ACS letter:
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 6 January 2018.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering from XXXXXXX University
of Technology completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 ‐ 05/07 – 1 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXX Technologies Limited
Country: India

Dates: 06/07 ‐ 06/09 – 2 year(s) 1 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXX India Pvt Ltd
Country: India

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 07/09 ‐ 01/18 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Senior Staff Software Developer ‐ Not Assessable Due to Insufficient
Documentation
Employer: XXX India Pvt Ltd
Country: India
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Kindly let me know If I can still get the points for partner qualification as they have deducted 4 years of her qualification till June 2009 and after that her present employment is marked not suitable.

Quick and clear response would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Deepak


----------



## ssvk2018

deepak21 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your immediate help.
> 
> I lodged my application under subclass 189 in the month of August 2017 with 65 points for ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer) with a hope to get invited in next 3 months.
> 
> But due to the ongoing trend this year, my chances appeared to be vague hence I thought of claiming additional 5 points under partner skill qualification.
> 
> She is a B-tech in Computer science and Engineering and has got around 12 years experience as a Software Engineer and she has also got competent English IELTS score.
> 
> So I thought of getting her qualification evaluated via ACS inrorder to gain 5 points. She submitted work colleagues declaration for her work experience in the first two companies but for her current company she submitted a self declaration. She has been in the current company for past 8 years.
> 
> Today we received the acs evaluation where they have marked her experience in the present company as not suitable in the absence of appropriate documents (probably becoz she submitted self declaration).
> 
> Pasting below the content of ACS letter:
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 6 January 2018.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering from XXXXXXX University
> of Technology completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
> Degree with a Major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 07/05 ‐ 05/07 – 1 year(s) 10 month(s)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXX Technologies Limited
> Country: India
> 
> Dates: 06/07 ‐ 06/09 – 2 year(s) 1 month(s)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXXX India Pvt Ltd
> Country: India
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 07/09 ‐ 01/18 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
> Position: Senior Staff Software Developer ‐ Not Assessable Due to Insufficient
> Documentation
> Employer: XXX India Pvt Ltd
> Country: India
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Kindly let me know If I can still get the points for partner qualification as they have deducted 4 years of her qualification till June 2009 and after that her present employment is marked not suitable.
> 
> Quick and clear response would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Deepak



It’s clearly written that “The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313” and hence you can claim only the years after 06/09, which is NIL. Experts may please comment further.


----------



## ssvk2018

I’m in a fix. I have already submitted the application online and wondering if I answered the below question correctly:

Does the applicant have any other current passport. I answered NO.

The problem is that’s my passport is due to expire in 2019 and to avoid any future hassles, I applied for a new passport in 2016. So my old passport has this seal “Extended by the issue of fresh passport”. Does this mean I have another current passport? 

Anyone who faced this... please answer...


----------



## sarthak667

deepak21 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your immediate help.
> 
> I lodged my application under subclass 189 in the month of August 2017 with 65 points for ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer) with a hope to get invited in next 3 months.
> 
> But due to the ongoing trend this year, my chances appeared to be vague hence I thought of claiming additional 5 points under partner skill qualification.
> 
> She is a B-tech in Computer science and Engineering and has got around 12 years experience as a Software Engineer and she has also got competent English IELTS score.
> 
> So I thought of getting her qualification evaluated via ACS inrorder to gain 5 points. She submitted work colleagues declaration for her work experience in the first two companies but for her current company she submitted a self declaration. She has been in the current company for past 8 years.
> 
> Today we received the acs evaluation where they have marked her experience in the present company as not suitable in the absence of appropriate documents (probably becoz she submitted self declaration).
> 
> Pasting below the content of ACS letter:
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 6 January 2018.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering from XXXXXXX University
> of Technology completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
> Degree with a Major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 07/05 ? 05/07 – 1 year(s) 10 month(s)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXX Technologies Limited
> Country: India
> 
> Dates: 06/07 ? 06/09 – 2 year(s) 1 month(s)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXXX India Pvt Ltd
> Country: India
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 07/09 ? 01/18 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
> Position: Senior Staff Software Developer ? Not Assessable Due to Insufficient
> Documentation
> Employer: XXX India Pvt Ltd
> Country: India
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Kindly let me know If I can still get the points for partner qualification as they have deducted 4 years of her qualification till June 2009 and after that her present employment is marked not suitable.
> 
> Quick and clear response would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Deepak


Get a relevant letter (Roles & Responsibilities) from employer, and reapply in the ACS.


----------



## kinnu369

ssvk2018 said:


> I’m in a fix. I have already submitted the application online and wondering if I answered the below question correctly:
> 
> Does the applicant have any other current passport. I answered NO.
> 
> The problem is that’s my passport is due to expire in 2019 and to avoid any future hassles, I applied for a new passport in 2016. So my old passport has this seal “Extended by the issue of fresh passport”. Does this mean I have another current passport?
> 
> Anyone who faced this... please answer...


No problem.. You answered correctly. It's regarding a valid current passport of any other nationality. Chill. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

*CO contact*

I had created a duplicate IMMI account n saw the status a moment ago that information is being requested. However, I don't see anything in the IMMI mailbox. Are such request just emailed if the mode of operation is selected as email?

I suspect my agent is overseas since its the festive season for us Chinese now. So, he's not replying to our calls / messages as yet.


----------



## smartshi

I received grant for me, my wife and kid today. Very happy that finally tHis wait is over. I have been reading this forum for last several months and truly thank each one of you for healthy discussions wHich give guidance and hope to all applicants. 
My lodgement date was 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, code 261111.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## novio

Hey Guys, any good news for anyone.

Seems everything is slow down


----------



## kinnu369

smartshi said:


> I received grant for me, my wife and kid today. Very happy that finally tHis wait is over. I have been reading this forum for last several months and truly thank each one of you for healthy discussions wHich give guidance and hope to all applicants.
> My lodgement date was 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, code 261111.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate!!! All the best!!!


----------



## novio

congrats mate


----------



## sarthak667

smartshi said:


> I received grant for me, my wife and kid today. Very happy that finally tHis wait is over. I have been reading this forum for last several months and truly thank each one of you for healthy discussions wHich give guidance and hope to all applicants.
> My lodgement date was 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, code 261111.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats! And all the best for your rest journey!


----------



## anoop.rvn

smartshi said:


> I received grant for me, my wife and kid today. Very happy that finally tHis wait is over. I have been reading this forum for last several months and truly thank each one of you for healthy discussions wHich give guidance and hope to all applicants.
> My lodgement date was 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, code 261111.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Congratulations...All the best for moving...
Can you please share your visa journey timeline? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anz13

*Direct Grant Received*

Got the direct grant today!!


----------



## kinnu369

anz13 said:


> Got the direct grant today!!


Congrats and wish you a successful future ahead! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonagar26

Hey, Congratulations and have a great future ahead. ? 

By when was your HR team contacted for verification, any ideas? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## AUSRAS

Dear experts. i have lodged my visa 189 application in Sep 2017 and its currently under assesment. however. last month my brother who is also applying for australia as a TOTALLY SEPARATE application visa 190 gOt grant. 

Do i have to tell the CO that my brother got grant? do i have to fill any change of circumstances form? in form 80 we have to mention our brothers and if they are migrating with us. but technically he is not migrating with me. he is independent applicant.

im lost and i need your advise.


----------



## shekharsince1986

AUSRAS said:


> Dear experts. i have lodged my visa 189 application in Sep 2017 and its currently under assesment. however. last month my brother who is also applying for australia as a TOTALLY SEPARATE application visa 190 gOt grant.
> 
> Do i have to tell the CO that my brother got grant? do i have to fill any change of circumstances form? in form 80 we have to mention our brothers and if they are migrating with us. but technically he is not migrating with me. he is independent applicant.
> 
> im lost and i need your advise.


Don't bother, its fine!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek101

Hey fellas,

I've just joined this forum for some insights on the latest trends for 189 applications. 

It's been more than 2 months since I paid my visa fees but I don't see a case officer assigned as yet whereas in most cases this happens in the initial 30 days.

I won't say that I'm worried as the average application processing timeline on my ImmiAccount profile says 9 to 12 months. But a tad curious about the delay in the CO assignment.

Also, does anyone think I might get lucky for a direct grant?

---------------------------------
ANZSCO Code : 261311

ACS assessment submitted: 07 Sept 2017
PTE: Superior
ACS Assesment Outcome: Positive 13th Oct 2017
EOI Lodged: 13th Nov 2017 - 75 Points
Invited: 22nd Nov 2017
Visa Fee: 14th Dec 2017
PCC: 16th Dec 2017
Medicals: 28th Dec 2017
Final document upload: 9th Jan 2018
CO contact: 
Grant: 
IED:
---------------------------------


----------



## jaguar123

smartshi said:


> I received grant for me, my wife and kid today. Very happy that finally tHis wait is over. I have been reading this forum for last several months and truly thank each one of you for healthy discussions wHich give guidance and hope to all applicants.
> My lodgement date was 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, code 261111.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate for your Grant


----------



## vivek101

Congratulations. Good luck for a wonderful future ahead.
Cheers!


----------



## sarthak667

anz13 said:


> Got the direct grant today!!


Congrats! And all the best for your rest journey!


----------



## jamesjihin88

smartshi said:


> I received grant for me, my wife and kid today. Very happy that finally tHis wait is over. I have been reading this forum for last several months and truly thank each one of you for healthy discussions wHich give guidance and hope to all applicants.
> My lodgement date was 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, code 261111.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Excellent! All the best!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhijeetAn

Onshore applicant.

Skill: 261313(Software Engineer)
Points: 75(189)
DOE: 13th Jan, 2018
INVITED ON: 18-01-2018
Visa lodged on : 20-01-2018 (all the docs loaded upfront including Medical & PCC)

No CO contact till today. Awaiting grant.

Expected timelines for grant?


----------



## kinnu369

vivek101 said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> I've just joined this forum for some insights on the latest trends for 189 applications.
> 
> It's been more than 2 months since I paid my visa fees but I don't see a case officer assigned as yet whereas in most cases this happens in the initial 30 days.
> 
> I won't say that I'm worried as the average application processing timeline on my ImmiAccount profile says 9 to 12 months. But a tad curious about the delay in the CO assignment.
> 
> Also, does anyone think I might get lucky for a direct grant?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code : 261311
> 
> ACS assessment submitted: 07 Sept 2017
> PTE: Superior
> ACS Assesment Outcome: Positive 13th Oct 2017
> EOI Lodged: 13th Nov 2017 - 75 Points
> Invited: 22nd Nov 2017
> Visa Fee: 14th Dec 2017
> PCC: 16th Dec 2017
> Medicals: 28th Dec 2017
> Final document upload: 9th Jan 2018
> CO contact:
> Grant:
> IED:
> ---------------------------------


Average time now for CO allocation is around 60-65 days after lodgement of visa.

If you have submitted all the documents then you have a fair chance of getting the direct grant. Double check all the uploaded documents and evidences. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

AbhijeetAn said:


> Onshore applicant.
> 
> Skill: 261313(Software Engineer)
> Points: 75(189)
> DOE: 13th Jan, 2018
> INVITED ON: 18-01-2018
> Visa lodged on : 20-01-2018 (all the docs loaded upfront including Medical & PCC)
> 
> No CO contact till today. Awaiting grant.
> 
> Expected timelines for grant?


Expected some information from DBIP around first week of April. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## smartshi

smartshi said:


> I received grant for me, my wife and kid today. Very happy that finally tHis wait is over. I have been reading this forum for last several months and truly thank each one of you for healthy discussions wHich give guidance and hope to all applicants.
> My lodgement date was 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, code 261111.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


My timeline below:

My timeline as below:

ACS assessment: March 2017

PTE 1st attempt: 89+ in all sections

EOI lodged: 30 Apr with 70 points(no points claimed for partner)

Invite: 23 Aug (261111 ICT business analyst)

Visa lodged: 9 Sept

CO contact: 17 Oct for form 80 of spouse

Grant: 21 feb

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dipesh_handa

*Need Support To Calculate Points*

Hi Guys,

I was going through the list of available options to calculate number of points I can make out. I have a doubt regarding one entry that is related to Number of Years of experience.

In the table the following is mentioned:
Years of Experience Points
3-4 years 5
5-7 years 10
8-10 years 15

I have 7.5 years of experience, so will I get 15 points or 10 points?

Request inputs.

Regards,
Dipesh


----------



## dheerajsharma

dipesh_handa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was going through the list of available options to calculate number of points I can make out. I have a doubt regarding one entry that is related to Number of Years of experience.
> 
> In the table the following is mentioned:
> Years of Experience Points
> 3-4 years 5
> 5-7 years 10
> 8-10 years 15
> 
> I have 7.5 years of experience, so will I get 15 points or 10 points?
> 
> Request inputs.
> 
> Regards,
> Dipesh


Hi Dipesh,

It is the number of years if experience that is considered in skill assessment.
The assessment authority might deduct 2 or 4 years from the whole experience based on your qualifications.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dipesh_handa

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Dipesh,
> 
> It is the number of years if experience that is considered in skill assessment.
> The assessment authority might deduct 2 or 4 years from the whole experience based on your qualifications.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hi Dheeraj,
Thanks for your response. I have 7.5 years of experience in relevant occupation for which I am applying to. So in that case shall I consider myself in 8 - 10 years of bucket? or will I still lie in 5-7 years of bucket?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## dheerajsharma

dipesh_handa said:


> Hi Dheeraj,
> Thanks for your response. I have 7.5 years of experience in relevant occupation for which I am applying to. So in that case shall I consider myself in 8 - 10 years of bucket? or will I still lie in 5-7 years of bucket?
> 
> Appreciate your response.


Still they might deduct 2 yrs from experience.
I have 7 yrs of experience and ACS deducted 2 years from it while assessing.
You might also fall in 5-8 year bracket like me.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek101

kinnu369 said:


> Average time now for CO allocation is around 60-65 days after lodgement of visa.
> 
> If you have submitted all the documents then you have a fair chance of getting the direct grant. Double check all the uploaded documents and evidences.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Thank you. I'm well past the 65 days mark though  
Guess I have no other option but to play the waiting game like most of the applicants.


----------



## jaguar123

I had already lodged 189 Visa on 24-Aug-2017 and have not yet received Grant. In October, I had got invite for 190 Victoria but not processed. Previous month I got mail from from Victoria to update them the Visa application for 190- Skill nominated.

Should I reply them or leave as it is.


----------



## kinnu369

jaguar123 said:


> I had already lodged 189 Visa on 24-Aug-2017 and have not yet received Grant. In October, I had got invite for 190 Victoria but not processed. Previous month I got mail from from Victoria to update them the Visa application for 190- Skill nominated.
> 
> Should I reply them or leave as it is.


I think it's better to wait for 189 as you have completed 6 months of visa lodgement. By the way, do you have any CO contact or something? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

kinnu369 said:


> I think it's better to wait for 189 as you have completed 6 months of visa lodgement. By the way, do you have any CO contact or something?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Should I reply to Victoria that I have submitted 189 application and will not be applying for 190 Victoria.

Thanks in advance


----------



## novio

my case officer is Magdalene, can i contact her?


----------



## kinnu369

jaguar123 said:


> Should I reply to Victoria that I have submitted 189 application and will not be applying for 190 Victoria.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes. If they asked you to do so. And it's completely your decision to what you are looking at. If you are confident on 189 just reply them.Anyways the pre invite will be expiring after 60 days or so. Cheers


----------



## moonlite.diaries

kinnu369 said:


> Your's is a tricky situation mate.
> 
> Looking at the present invitation trend its difficult to give a suggestion as the cutoff points is 75 for 2613 and reached 31/01/2018 for Feb 7 round.
> 
> It all depends on how fast you want to enter into Australia. I mean early or late.
> 
> 457 can be earlier and 189 can take a minimum of 6 months if you lodge from scratch.
> 
> The bottle neck here is the release of invitations which had been reduced drastically over the months to 300. So, if there is an increase in quota in the coming rounds then your chances of getting 189 can be quicker.



Thanks @Kinnu369


----------



## StrugDT

ACS Assessment Submmited on - 07 Dec, 2017
ACS Results out on - 1st Feb'18
PTE 1st Attempt (9th Feb 2017) - L 73 R 83 S 81 W 83
EOI Lodged - 20th Feb 2017 with 65 points.
Invited - Awaited


----------



## lingling

*CO contact n UP button*

I had CO contact yday for skill assessment report, which was actually provides upfront. Agent said submitted yday itself.

From my duplicate account, I could see that it was indeed uploaded. However, status remain as "information requested". I queried agent yday n today. He maintained that UP button pressed.

Is this possible I.e.status at "information requested" although IP pressed?


----------



## kinnu369

lingling said:


> I had CO contact yday for skill assessment report, which was actually provides upfront. Agent said submitted yday itself.
> 
> From my duplicate account, I could see that it was indeed uploaded. However, status remain as "information requested". I queried agent yday n today. He maintained that UP button pressed.
> 
> Is this possible I.e.status at "information requested" although IP pressed?


Unfortunate mate.. Happens and welcome to wait game now

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

kinnu369 said:


> Unfortunate mate.. Happens and welcome to wait game now
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I need someone to help me with my doubts on IP button


----------



## shekharsince1986

lingling said:


> I need someone to help me with my doubts on IP button


No, once you press the IP button status changes to Assesment in Progress..

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sonagar26

sarthak667 said:


> anz13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the direct grant today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! And all the best for your rest journey!
Click to expand...

Hi, congratulations and best of luck. 

Are you aware if the EV was done before the grant? It will be really helpful to know as I am lodged in Oct 2017 and still no CO contact or grant.


----------



## rrealansari

Following...


----------



## Manchalla

Got Frustrated with this endless wait..
Lodged on 27 Oct 2017
CO Contact: 5 DEC 2017
IP Presses: 15 Jan 2018
Waiting Waiting....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Following...


----------



## ankmahajan

following the thread..


----------



## abhina2211

smartshi said:


> My timeline below:
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> ACS assessment: March 2017
> 
> PTE 1st attempt: 89+ in all sections
> 
> EOI lodged: 30 Apr with 70 points(no points claimed for partner)
> 
> Invite: 23 Aug (261111 ICT business analyst)
> 
> Visa lodged: 9 Sept
> 
> CO contact: 17 Oct for form 80 of spouse
> 
> Grant: 21 feb
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


congrats Smartshi


----------



## sonagar26

Congrats


----------



## jaswanthjasu

hi friends,this is regards to Form 80.

Question 39, Part N asks for Visa refusals. I had my L1B for USA rejected in the year 2008. Do I need to mention it in Form 80? Will there be any issues due to this? What is the impact if I do not mention it.


----------



## Atul_CA

*Long wait for Grant ends...Yippie!!*

Dear All,
With the grace of God and the help of some blessed souls, we (me and my family) finally got our 189 Visa grant letters today. 
Happy and relieved :high5: at the same time. :lalala:
My experience:
I submitted my visa application on 31/07/17 under Accountant (General) code and got a CO contact (for Form 80) on 29/08/17. Absolute silence thereafter. After what seemed to be a never ending wait, I got an AHC call on 7th Feb...the call went Ok but I got increasingly concerned about further delay as Visa processing timeline was increased to 9-12 months (from 5-8 earlier). Thankfully, was delighted to see the grant emails in my Inbox this morning. 100's of things going through my mind now and feeling disoriented....I probably need this weekend to celebrate our grant and plan our moves. We'll probably be making our move end-May or beginning June. :fingerscrossed:

My suggestions to all fellow applicants (and those planning to apply soon):
1) Do not procrastinate and delay your decision-making (especially given the present uncertain times and ever-increasing rhetoric against immigration). Just go for it!
2) Consultants/agents are best avoided. I live in Mumbai, India and I found consultants here to be ill-informed and unprofessional. There is a wealth of information on this forum and the forum is blessed with some helpful souls who are forever ready to help. So be prepared to spend time at each step of the process, go through relevant threads and DIY. That will also make you more confident of your documentation/paperwork. Approach a consultant if your case is very complex or if you absolutely don't have time to do your own research.
3) Try your level best to have a decision-ready application so that you can get a "Direct Grant". Else, be prepared for uncertainty. Push the pedal harder and submit all relevant docs at the very outset.

Lots of things to plan.  The best thing that can happen is to get an internal transfer within your existing company. If not, will have to put down my papers and take the path of uncertainty. :fencing:

It's a Leap of faith....Auzland, here I come!! :rockon: lane:


----------



## shekharsince1986

Atul_CA said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of God and the help of some blessed souls, we (me and my family) finally got our 189 Visa grant letters today.
> Happy and relieved :high5: at the same time. :lalala:
> My experience:
> I submitted my visa application on 31/07/17 under Accountant (General) code and got a CO contact (for Form 80) on 29/08/17. Absolute silence thereafter. After what seemed to be a never ending wait, I got an AHC call on 7th Feb...the call went Ok but I got increasingly concerned about further delay as Visa processing timeline was increased to 9-12 months (from 5-8 earlier). Thankfully, was delighted to see the grant emails in my Inbox this morning. 100's of things going through my mind now and feeling disoriented....I probably need this weekend to celebrate our grant and plan our moves. We'll probably be making our move end-May or beginning June. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My suggestions to all fellow applicants (and those planning to apply soon):
> 1) Do not procrastinate and delay your decision-making (especially given the present uncertain times and ever-increasing rhetoric against immigration). Just go for it!
> 2) Consultants/agents are best avoided. I live in Mumbai, India and I found consultants here to be ill-informed and unprofessional. There is a wealth of information on this forum and the forum is blessed with some helpful souls who are forever ready to help. So be prepared to spend time at each step of the process, go through relevant threads and DIY. That will also make you more confident of your documentation/paperwork. Approach a consultant if your case is very complex or if you absolutely don't have time to do your own research.
> 3) Try your level best to have a decision-ready application so that you can get a "Direct Grant". Else, be prepared for uncertainty. Push the pedal harder and submit all relevant docs at the very outset.
> 
> Lots of things to plan.  The best thing that can happen is to get an internal transfer within your existing company. If not, will have to put down my papers and take the path of uncertainty. :fencing:
> 
> It's a Leap of faith....Auzland, here I come!! :rockon: lane:


Well Said!! Congratulations and enjoy this moment 

"The best is yet to come"

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

jaswanthjasu said:


> hi friends,this is regards to Form 80.
> 
> Question 39, Part N asks for Visa refusals. I had my L1B for USA rejected in the year 2008. Do I need to mention it in Form 80? Will there be any issues due to this? What is the impact if I do not mention it.


I can't comment on the repercussions of hiding the facts but it clearly says "any country" in the question. 
In my opinion, you should not hide the facts esp. when the question is clear and straightforward.


----------



## kinnu369

Atul_CA said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of God and the help of some blessed souls, we (me and my family) finally got our 189 Visa grant letters today.
> Happy and relieved :high5: at the same time. :lalala:
> My experience:
> I submitted my visa application on 31/07/17 under Accountant (General) code and got a CO contact (for Form 80) on 29/08/17. Absolute silence thereafter. After what seemed to be a never ending wait, I got an AHC call on 7th Feb...the call went Ok but I got increasingly concerned about further delay as Visa processing timeline was increased to 9-12 months (from 5-8 earlier). Thankfully, was delighted to see the grant emails in my Inbox this morning. 100's of things going through my mind now and feeling disoriented....I probably need this weekend to celebrate our grant and plan our moves. We'll probably be making our move end-May or beginning June. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My suggestions to all fellow applicants (and those planning to apply soon):
> 1) Do not procrastinate and delay your decision-making (especially given the present uncertain times and ever-increasing rhetoric against immigration). Just go for it!
> 2) Consultants/agents are best avoided. I live in Mumbai, India and I found consultants here to be ill-informed and unprofessional. There is a wealth of information on this forum and the forum is blessed with some helpful souls who are forever ready to help. So be prepared to spend time at each step of the process, go through relevant threads and DIY. That will also make you more confident of your documentation/paperwork. Approach a consultant if your case is very complex or if you absolutely don't have time to do your own research.
> 3) Try your level best to have a decision-ready application so that you can get a "Direct Grant". Else, be prepared for uncertainty. Push the pedal harder and submit all relevant docs at the very outset.
> 
> Lots of things to plan.  The best thing that can happen is to get an internal transfer within your existing company. If not, will have to put down my papers and take the path of uncertainty. :fencing:
> 
> It's a Leap of faith....Auzland, here I come!! :rockon: lane:


Congrats and all the best 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

jaswanthjasu said:


> hi friends,this is regards to Form 80.
> 
> Question 39, Part N asks for Visa refusals. I had my L1B for USA rejected in the year 2008. Do I need to mention it in Form 80? Will there be any issues due to this? What is the impact if I do not mention it.


You cannot hide the fact under any circumstances 

I am replying to a member who hid a visa rejection from USA in his application and got a NJL 

Whether it will impact your current application or not, will depend on the reason for refusal 

Cheers


----------



## nimesh82

Congratulations!! Good luck for your move

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

newbienz said:


> You cannot hide the fact under any circumstances
> 
> I am replying to a member who hid a visa rejection from USA in his application and got a NJL
> 
> Whether it will impact your current application or not, will depend on the reason for refusal
> 
> Cheers


What is NJL? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

smaikap said:


> What is NJL?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Natural justice letter 

Cheers


----------



## J_Scorpion

Manchalla said:


> Got Frustrated with this endless wait..
> Lodged on 27 Oct 2017
> CO Contact: 5 DEC 2017
> IP Presses: 15 Jan 2018
> Waiting Waiting....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per the current trend of receiving visa in 6 months, you should get it in the month of March.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

J_Scorpion said:


> As per the current trend of receiving visa in 6 months, you should get it in the month of March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat.
Lodged visa app on 20-Oct-2017, CO contacted on 18-Dec. IP pressed on 12-Jan-18...waiting and waiting forever

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

dhiva_p05 said:


> I am in the same boat.
> Lodged visa app on 20-Oct-2017, CO contacted on 18-Dec. IP pressed on 12-Jan-18...waiting and waiting forever
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


You will hear the good news soon 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

J_Scorpion said:


> You will hear the good news soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I wish I could, bro. Thanks for ur positivity

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sonagar26

J_Scorpion said:


> Manchalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got Frustrated with this endless wait..
> Lodged on 27 Oct 2017
> CO Contact: 5 DEC 2017
> IP Presses: 15 Jan 2018
> Waiting Waiting....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> As per the current trend of receiving visa in 6 months, you should get it in the month of March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Hi, I lodged it on 31st October and CO contact so far.


----------



## chibaba chacho

Atul_CA said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of God and the help of some blessed souls, we (me and my family) finally got our 189 Visa grant letters today.
> Happy and relieved :high5: at the same time. :lalala:
> My experience:
> I submitted my visa application on 31/07/17 under Accountant (General) code and got a CO contact (for Form 80) on 29/08/17. Absolute silence thereafter. After what seemed to be a never ending wait, I got an AHC call on 7th Feb...the call went Ok but I got increasingly concerned about further delay as Visa processing timeline was increased to 9-12 months (from 5-8 earlier). Thankfully, was delighted to see the grant emails in my Inbox this morning. 100's of things going through my mind now and feeling disoriented....I probably need this weekend to celebrate our grant and plan our moves. We'll probably be making our move end-May or beginning June. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My suggestions to all fellow applicants (and those planning to apply soon):
> 1) Do not procrastinate and delay your decision-making (especially given the present uncertain times and ever-increasing rhetoric against immigration). Just go for it!
> 2) Consultants/agents are best avoided. I live in Mumbai, India and I found consultants here to be ill-informed and unprofessional. There is a wealth of information on this forum and the forum is blessed with some helpful souls who are forever ready to help. So be prepared to spend time at each step of the process, go through relevant threads and DIY. That will also make you more confident of your documentation/paperwork. Approach a consultant if your case is very complex or if you absolutely don't have time to do your own research.
> 3) Try your level best to have a decision-ready application so that you can get a "Direct Grant". Else, be prepared for uncertainty. Push the pedal harder and submit all relevant docs at the very outset.
> 
> Lots of things to plan.  The best thing that can happen is to get an internal transfer within your existing company. If not, will have to put down my papers and take the path of uncertainty. :fencing:
> 
> It's a Leap of faith....Auzland, here I come!! :rockon: lane:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kevinisland

Hiya,

I have lodged my 189 visa - 75 points (Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) on 23rd February 2018. Any idea when will my visa be granted? Any help would be appreciated

Regards
Kevin


----------



## shekharsince1986

Kevinisland said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa - 75 points (Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) on 23rd February 2018. Any idea when will my visa be granted? Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Regards
> Kevin


Best case scenario 15-30Apr
Average 01-15 July
Wosrt case 2019

"The best is yet to come"

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinisland

shekharsince1986 said:


> Best case scenario 15-30Apr
> Average 01-15 July
> Wosrt case 2019
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for the reply Is there anything particular I can do to speed up the process. Sorry if my question is naive, I have very limited knowledge about the process.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## shekharsince1986

Kevinisland said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply Is there anything particular I can do to speed up the process. Sorry if my question is naive, I have very limited knowledge about the process.
> 
> Regards
> Kevin


Pray 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinisland

shekharsince1986 said:


> Pray
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


 guess you are right


----------



## Kevinisland

shekharsince1986 said:


> Pray
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Couldnt help but noticing we have exactly similar points with the same ANZSCO code. So its been a 5 month wait so far for the grant?


----------



## shekharsince1986

Kevinisland said:


> Couldnt help but noticing we have exactly similar points with the same ANZSCO code. So its been a 5 month wait so far for the grant?


Yea, 75 pointer 263111.. applied on 29th Sep, got a CO contact on 13Nov for a document which was already there, bad luck  and no news since then.. !!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinisland

shekharsince1986 said:


> Yea, 75 pointer 263111.. applied on 29th Sep, got a CO contact on 13Nov for a document which was already there, bad luck  and no news since then.. !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Oh. Hopefully you will get the grant soon. Fingers crossed. All the very best :angel:


----------



## aks80

jaswanthjasu said:


> hi friends,this is regards to Form 80.
> 
> Question 39, Part N asks for Visa refusals. I had my L1B for USA rejected in the year 2008. Do I need to mention it in Form 80? Will there be any issues due to this? What is the impact if I do not mention it.


I had an adverse outcome for a work permit extension in the past for a certain country. I clearly mentioned this in Form 80. Please don't hide any facts. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## reych0607

Hello guys!

I have 70 pts - ICT Security Specialist - 262112, revised EOI 17/01/2018, will I get invited before May 2018?


----------



## lingling

shekharsince1986 said:


> Yea, 75 pointer 263111.. applied on 29th Sep, got a CO contact on 13Nov for a document which was already there, bad luck  and no news since then.. !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


What doc did CO ask? Mine asked for skill assessment which was already attached.


----------



## lingling

shekharsince1986 said:


> Best case scenario 15-30Apr
> Average 01-15 July
> Wosrt case 2019
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Best case (direct grant) will most likely be in may. IMMI tracker suggests most direct grant at 85-90 days unlike before.


----------



## jebinson

How did CO miss it? Was it uploaded to a wrong section or inside a combined file?



shekharsince1986 said:


> Yea, 75 pointer 263111.. applied on 29th Sep, got a CO contact on 13Nov for a document which was already there, bad luck  and no news since then.. !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

lingling said:


> What doc did CO ask? Mine asked for skill assessment which was already attached.


Academic transcripts !!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

jebinson said:


> How did CO miss it? Was it uploaded to a wrong section or inside a combined file?


I have hired an agent so only he knows..but I could see all the documents uploaded from my immiaccount!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Oh I see! 

I managed to add indexes and info to the file name like "Name_QualProof_Degree_Certificate.pdf" and "Name_QualProof_Degree_Transcripts.pdf". 




shekharsince1986 said:


> I have hired an agent so only he knows..but I could see all the documents uploaded from my immiaccount!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

jebinson said:


> Oh I see!
> 
> I managed to add indexes and info to the file name like "Name_QualProof_Degree_Certificate.pdf" and "Name_QualProof_Degree_Transcripts.pdf".


Thats a smart move. I really hope you get a direct grant since you have already done your waiting part in invitation. 

"The best is yet to come"

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman

lingling said:


> Best case (direct grant) will most likely be in may. IMMI tracker suggests most direct grant at 85-90 days unlike before.


NewBienz received the grant in just 15 days, which is unbelievable. By the way, he is one of the most knowledgeable people among us.


----------



## lingling

kaniltoraman said:


> NewBienz received the grant in just 15 days, which is unbelievable. By the way, he is one of the most knowledgeable people among us.


I'm not disputing that ppl can get it quicker and I'm not trying to 
Quash your hope of getting your grant. Just stating my observation from IMMI tracker. We are all waiting in the same boat so in order not to get disappointed day in day out, we need to be realistic in our expectation.

I was hoping for direct grant as well but on 91th day, CO contacted for the most basic documents which is so unimaginable. 

Anyway, u may just be another lucky one, like NB. Cheers!


----------



## ssvk2018

Guys, I have submitted the online application and paid the fees.
Jus realized that I didn’t provide details of my spouse’s 10th class.

Have given only the below:
Masters
Bachelor
Pre-degree (ie., 11th and 12th std)

How can I correct this now.?
Yet to upload documents...

PS: Am not claiming points for spouse.


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> Guys, I have submitted the online application and paid the fees.
> Jus realized that I didn’t provide details of my spouse’s 10th class.
> 
> Have given only the below:
> Masters
> Bachelor
> Pre-degree (ie., 11th and 12th std)
> 
> How can I correct this now.?
> Yet to upload documents...
> 
> PS: Am not claiming points for spouse.


Which question did you miss ?
Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> Which question did you miss ?
> Cheers


Provide detail s of all secondary education and above...
For this, I gave only the details of masters, bachelor and pre degree. Missed to give 10th class details of spouse.


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> Provide detail s of all secondary education and above...
> For this, I gave only the details of masters, bachelor and pre degree. Missed to give 10th class details of spouse.


It’s in the 17 page online application form I presume ?

If so then after you complete the documents uploading , file a form 1023 and give the missing answer

Cheers


----------



## AbhijeetAn

lingling said:


> I'm not disputing that ppl can get it quicker and I'm not trying to
> Quash your hope of getting your grant. Just stating my observation from IMMI tracker. We are all waiting in the same boat so in order not to get disappointed day in day out, we need to be realistic in our expectation.
> 
> I was hoping for direct grant as well but on 91th day, CO contacted for the most basic documents which is so unimaginable.
> 
> Anyway, u may just be another lucky one, like NB. Cheers!


What did the CO ask for?


----------



## dheerajsharma

ssvk2018 said:


> Provide detail s of all secondary education and above...
> For this, I gave only the details of masters, bachelor and pre degree. Missed to give 10th class details of spouse.


In the form 80, only tertiary degree needs to be mentioned. So only bachelor's or masters degrees to me mentioned and not the 10th class and 12 the class.
One of my friends is in Australia and he did not mention 10th and 12th standard details. No body asked him and he is already enjoying Grant and in Australia since 1 year.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## O88V

Atul_CA said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of God and the help of some blessed souls, we (me and my family) finally got our 189 Visa grant letters today.
> Happy and relieved :high5: at the same time. :lalala:
> My experience:
> I submitted my visa application on 31/07/17 under Accountant (General) code and got a CO contact (for Form 80) on 29/08/17. Absolute silence thereafter. After what seemed to be a never ending wait, I got an AHC call on 7th Feb...the call went Ok but I got increasingly concerned about further delay as Visa processing timeline was increased to 9-12 months (from 5-8 earlier). Thankfully, was delighted to see the grant emails in my Inbox this morning. 100's of things going through my mind now and feeling disoriented....I probably need this weekend to celebrate our grant and plan our moves. We'll probably be making our move end-May or beginning June. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My suggestions to all fellow applicants (and those planning to apply soon):
> 1) Do not procrastinate and delay your decision-making (especially given the present uncertain times and ever-increasing rhetoric against immigration). Just go for it!
> 2) Consultants/agents are best avoided. I live in Mumbai, India and I found consultants here to be ill-informed and unprofessional. There is a wealth of information on this forum and the forum is blessed with some helpful souls who are forever ready to help. So be prepared to spend time at each step of the process, go through relevant threads and DIY. That will also make you more confident of your documentation/paperwork. Approach a consultant if your case is very complex or if you absolutely don't have time to do your own research.
> 3) Try your level best to have a decision-ready application so that you can get a "Direct Grant". Else, be prepared for uncertainty. Push the pedal harder and submit all relevant docs at the very outset.
> 
> Lots of things to plan.  The best thing that can happen is to get an internal transfer within your existing company. If not, will have to put down my papers and take the path of uncertainty. :fencing:
> 
> It's a Leap of faith....Auzland, here I come!! :rockon: lane:


Congrats mate!


----------



## ssvk2018

dheerajsharma said:


> In the form 80, only tertiary degree needs to be mentioned. So only bachelor's or masters degrees to me mentioned and not the 10th class and 12 the class.
> One of my friends is in Australia and he did not mention 10th and 12th standard details. No body asked him and he is already enjoying Grant and in Australia since 1 year.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. But I’m not talking bout Form 80. I’m talking about the online application. The one which we fill just before paying the visa fees.


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> It’s in the 17 page online application form I presume ?
> 
> If so then after you complete the documents uploading , file a form 1023 and give the missing answer
> 
> Cheers


Hmm no... if I remember it right, it’s 12th or 13th page.
Thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## dheerajsharma

ssvk2018 said:


> Thanks for your reply. But I’m not talking bout Form 80. I’m talking about the online application. The one which we fill just before paying the visa fees.


I checked my application PDF, I have written about my graduation only and same for my spouse.
Its mentioned to write education qualification at secondary level and above.
Do we need to rectify it?


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

dheerajsharma said:


> I checked my application PDF, I have written about my graduation only and same for my spouse.
> Its mentioned to write education qualification at secondary level and above.
> Do we need to rectify it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


That’s what am also confused about.
In my case, I mentioned from 10th to graduation. But somehow missed it for my spouse


----------



## ssvk2018

Can anyone please confirm if they submitted ONLINE application without 10th class/ secondary class details and got grant? 

I don’t want to provide 1023 for now, cus if there are some other errors, i might end up uploading multiple forms 1023...


----------



## dheerajsharma

dheerajsharma said:


> I checked my application PDF, I have written about my graduation only and same for my spouse.
> Its mentioned to write education qualification at secondary level and above.
> Do we need to rectify it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


If yes, do I need to upload two 1023 forms i.e. one for me and one for my wife?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

ssvk2018 said:


> Can anyone please confirm if they submitted ONLINE application without 10th class/ secondary class details and got grant?
> 
> I don’t want to provide 1023 for now, cus if there are some other errors, i might end up uploading multiple forms 1023...


Hi ssvk2018,

I checked the YouTube video which I referred while filling my visa application.
In that video also the applicant has only entered the graduation details which were imported from the EOI.
Please see the picture attached from the same video.
I think, I didn't add my secondary level and above details because of that.

Senior members please provide some insight.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay

ssvk2018 said:


> Guys, I have submitted the online application and paid the fees.
> Jus realized that I didn’t provide details of my spouse’s 10th class.
> 
> Have given only the below:
> Masters
> Bachelor
> Pre-degree (ie., 11th and 12th std)
> 
> How can I correct this now.?
> Yet to upload documents...
> 
> PS: Am not claiming points for spouse.


Sorry got it wrong


----------



## novio

Long wait for Grant.

Still no news......


Waiting.....:sad:


----------



## Rddr2018

What does IP Press mean ?


----------



## jamesjihin88

Rddr2018 said:


> What does IP Press mean ?


Information provided button. It becomes active (clickable) once CO requests something , your status being changed to info requested from assessment in progress.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Rddr2018 said:


> What does IP Press mean ?


"Information Provided"


----------



## Rddr2018

*Can i resign from current company while i am waiting for VISA*

Hi Friends,

Good day!

I have submitted for VISA in second week of OCT and submitted medicals, PCC and all other docs in 1st week of NOV. Got commencement email in last week of NOV. Status shows received and no additional docs asked or no queries from CO.

My questions - I am thinking of resigning from my current company and looking at starting something on my own, more of freelancing. 

will this create any problem for my VISA ?
my understanding is that the VISA grant is more based on the current state of qualification, employment. 

will there be an issue, if i resign and take some time off for learning, starting something or start exploring other opportunities ?

Please share your thoughts.

Thank you, RD


----------



## kinnu369

Rddr2018 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good day!
> 
> I have submitted for VISA in second week of OCT and submitted medicals, PCC and all other docs in 1st week of NOV. Got commencement email in last week of NOV. Status shows received and no additional docs asked or no queries from CO.
> 
> My questions - I am thinking of resigning from my current company and looking at starting something on my own, more of freelancing.
> 
> will this create any problem for my VISA ?
> my understanding is that the VISA grant is more based on the current state of qualification, employment.
> 
> will there be an issue, if i resign and take some time off for learning, starting something or start exploring other opportunities ?
> 
> Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Thank you, RD


I don't think it will be an issue for the visa processing as the points are considered for the visa at the time of lodgement. However, you should update CO by uploading resignation letter and your future plans. All the best. Other members can add more information. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rddr2018

Thank you! appreciate the response.


----------



## meblackhawk

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi ssvk2018,
> 
> I checked the YouTube video which I referred while filling my visa application.
> In that video also the applicant has only entered the graduation details which were imported from the EOI.
> Please see the picture attached from the same video.
> I think, I didn't add my secondary level and above details because of that.
> 
> Senior members please provide some insight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Just now I have verified my application, I have also mentioned only highest qualifications of mine and my partner's.
Could someone please advise if it's mandatory to put all the education details from secondary education. Thanks.


----------



## dheerajsharma

meblackhawk said:


> Just now I have verified my application, I have also mentioned only highest qualifications of mine and my partner's.
> Could someone please advise if it's mandatory to put all the education details from secondary education. Thanks.


Hi,

I checked the application of one of my friends who is a grant holder. He also did not mention these details in his education history.
There was not any issue with his application and no CO contact regarding this.
He also got grant in 2 months time.
So I'm also not doing any changes to my application and keeping as is.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meblackhawk

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I checked the application of one of my friends who is a grant holder. He also did not mention these details in his education history.
> There was not any issue with his application and no CO contact regarding this.
> He also got grant in 2 months time.
> So I'm also not doing any changes to my application and keeping as is.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thank you.. BTW while uploading documents, are you uploading only highest qualification or all education details?


----------



## dheerajsharma

meblackhawk said:


> Thank you.. BTW while uploading documents, are you uploading only highest qualification or all education details?


Uploaded only the highest qualifications only.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## IshInMdu

Hi Guys,

Heard there is going to be a huge change in Visa/PR regulations to happen, which is said to be the major cause for very less invites(300) per round. So, if there is a major change, will it affect the already invited candidates ? Thanks in advance.

----------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
VISA Grant:: ???


----------



## NB

IshInMdu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Heard there is going to be a huge change in Visa/PR regulations to happen, which is said to be the major cause for very less invites(300) per round. So, if there is a major change, will it affect the already invited candidates ? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> VISA Grant:: ???


If you have already paid the visa fees and lodged the application then Going by past precedence NO

Cheers


----------



## IshInMdu

Thanks. Fortunately have lodged my 189 visa on Jan 19th. Also can you please tell me the approximate timeline I would receive my grant ?. Accordingly I need to plan few things. Thanks in advance.

----------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
VISA Grant:: ???


----------



## NB

IshInMdu said:


> Thanks. Fortunately have lodged my 189 visa on Jan 19th. Also can you please tell me the approximate timeline I would receive my grant ?. Accordingly I need to plan few things. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> VISA Grant:: ???


Sure

Tomorrow or in the next 2 years

You are naive if you think anyone can predict a grant

Don’t make any arrangements based on whosever predicts a specific timeline
He is also shooting in the dark as I am

I got it in 15 days and a couple of days back a member reported getting after 900 days
So you can do that maths and see if you can calculate when you will get the grant



Cheers


----------



## Rddr2018

Can you share some details on what these changes are all about ? any links to the information source ?


----------



## sonagar26

Hello Everyone,

Any grants today? Please share the good news


----------



## IshInMdu

Cheers


----------



## IshInMdu

newbienz said:


> IshInMdu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Fortunately have lodged my 189 visa on Jan 19th. Also can you please tell me the approximate timeline I would receive my grant ?. Accordingly I need to plan few things. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> VISA Grant:: ???
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> Tomorrow or in the next 2 years
> 
> You are naive if you think anyone can predict a grant
> 
> Don’t make any arrangements based on whosever predicts a specific timeline
> He is also shooting in the dark as I am
> 
> I got it in 15 days and a couple of days back a member reported getting after 900 days
> So you can do that maths and see if you can calculate when you will get the grant
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Lol that was so motivating. Thank You. Hoping for the Best ! 

Cheers


----------



## fmshihab

IshInMdu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Heard there is going to be a huge change in Visa/PR regulations to happen, which is said to be the major cause for very less invites(300) per round. So, if there is a major change, will it affect the already invited candidates ? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> VISA Grant:: ???


I believe NO.


----------



## fmshihab

IshInMdu said:


> Thanks. Fortunately have lodged my 189 visa on Jan 19th. Also can you please tell me the approximate timeline I would receive my grant ?. Accordingly I need to plan few things. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> VISA Grant:: ???


No clue. If you get early, it would be late March or April. Recently they extended their timeline to "9 to 12 Months" from "5 to 8 months". However, best wishes for you.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## fmshihab

Kevinisland said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa - 75 points (Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) on 23rd February 2018. Any idea when will my visa be granted? Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Regards
> Kevin


April or May 2018, if you get direct grant in the shortest possible time.


----------



## anvishnu1984

fmshihab said:


> April or May 2018, if you get direct grant in the shortest possible time.


Hey, please do not reply if you dont know about it. For 189 the recent trend is 90 to 110 days for direct grant.


----------



## srinath1982

HI
Happy to inform that my family and I received 189 visas today. We had lodged our visa on 20 Sept 2017. This was a direct grant. 

2611-11 for ICT Business Analyst was my code

I was largely a silent observer in this forum but thanks a lot for everyone who contributes to these discussions.


----------



## kinnu369

srinath1982 said:


> HI
> Happy to inform that my family and I received 189 visas today. We had lodged our visa on 20 Sept 2017. This was a direct grant.
> 
> 2611-11 for ICT Business Analyst was my code
> 
> I was largely a silent observer in this forum but thanks a lot for everyone who contributes to these discussions.


Congrats mate!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesjihin88

srinath1982 said:


> HI
> Happy to inform that my family and I received 189 visas today. We had lodged our visa on 20 Sept 2017. This was a direct grant.
> 
> 2611-11 for ICT Business Analyst was my code
> 
> I was largely a silent observer in this forum but thanks a lot for everyone who contributes to these discussions.


All the best Srinath!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## novio

Hi Kinnu,

How to find in immitracker as which month PR cases CO's are clearing now?


----------



## kinnu369

novio said:


> Hi Kinnu,
> 
> How to find in immitracker as which month PR cases CO's are clearing now?


Just open the consolidated 189 visa tracker and click on the grant date column heading. You will get all the recent grants with recent one the top. And can check the CO contact (if any) column for the dates. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

anvishnu1984 said:


> Hey, please do not reply if you dont know about it. For 189 the recent trend is 90 to 110 days for direct grant.


Wow
And you are sure that only your figure of 90-100 days is correct ?

Do you have access to the database of the department because only then you can tell with surety 

Not even 5% of all visas issued get reported on the forum
There is a whole world outside of the forum also

Everyone has their own theories and methods of calculations
Let’s be civil

Cheers


----------



## Ravicrm09

Hi All,

I have lodged my application on 25th Aug 2017 and had 2 CO contacts so far. Since my last reply to CO in Sept, I haven't received any communication from DIBP. I didnt get any immi commencement email. Is that a sure indication of a Finalization soon? or , Are Visa grants given without immi commencement email?


----------



## NB

Ravicrm09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 25th Aug 2017 and had 2 CO contacts so far. Since my last reply to CO in Sept, I haven't received any communication from DIBP. I didnt get any immi commencement email. Is that a sure indication of a Finalization soon? or , Are Visa grants given without immi commencement email?


Immi commencement email is the 1 st contact that the CO makes with the applicant 
That’s just like a hand shake announcing that he is your CO
Not every CO does that, and some prefer to work quietly behind the scene and contact the applicant only if they need some documents 

You already have had 2 CO contacts, so where is the question of immi commencement mail

There is no indication in your case that I can see which may indicate that your case is close to finalisation except that a considerable period of time has passed

Cheers


----------



## dipesh_handa

*Query*

Guys,

I have a query regarding experience. I have a total experience of 7 years out of which I am showing 5 years of experience in relevant field in my career episodes to EA.

Thus, I would like to know, while filling the 189 VISA form will my experience of 7 years will be counted or 5 years as given in career episodes?

Thanks is advance.


----------



## kommagan

*submitted on 17 Nov 2017*

submitted: 22 Sep 2017
RFI - responded - 17 Nov 2017
CO assigned - 1 week after submission.
Current status: assessment in-progress - waiting for Grant.


----------



## venkatavinodk

Hello there,

I'm looking for certain answers if someone has come across a similar situation. I had applied visa for myself and spouse during Oct 2017 and awaiting for visa grant. Now we have a new born in the family and I want to include in the visa application. Is that possible or should we have to wait until we receive the visa ? If yes to include, what is the procedure for this.

Its been 3 months CO has been assigned. Is there someone from DIBP should we connect ?

Appreciate if someone provide some help on this.

EOI points: 70
ANZSCO: 261311
Invited 189: 23-Aug-2017
PCC: 09-Sep-2017
Lodged: 02-Oct-2017 
Medical: 04-Oct-2017
CO Assigned : 24-Nov-2017


----------



## kinnu369

venkatavinodk said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm looking for certain answers if someone has come across a similar situation. I had applied visa for myself and spouse during Oct 2017 and awaiting for visa grant. Now we have a new born in the family and I want to include in the visa application. Is that possible or should we have to wait until we receive the visa ? If yes to include, what is the procedure for this.
> 
> Its been 3 months CO has been assigned. Is there someone from DIBP should we connect ?
> 
> Appreciate if someone provide some help on this.
> 
> EOI points: 70
> ANZSCO: 261311
> Invited 189: 23-Aug-2017
> PCC: 09-Sep-2017
> Lodged: 02-Oct-2017
> Medical: 04-Oct-2017
> CO Assigned : 24-Nov-2017


Inform the CO about your situation using "Change of circumstances" form in your immi account. Provide the baby's birth certificate and passport for the CO to generate a HAP Id for medicals. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anvishnu1984

newbienz said:


> Wow
> And you are sure that only your figure of 90-100 days is correct ?
> 
> Do you have access to the database of the department because only then you can tell with surety
> 
> Not even 5% of all visas issued get reported on the forum
> There is a whole world outside of the forum also
> 
> Everyone has their own theories and methods of calculations
> Let’s be civil
> 
> Cheers


I cant explain you, developers always find it difficult to explain to QA guys.


----------



## ssvk2018

I’m applying for Australian PCC from India.

1. Is it ok to submit the following documents:
Indian passport
Indian bank statement of January 2018
Australian tax assessment of 2014

2. Also, after uploading my document, when select enlarge image, it shows only one page, though it’s a PDF file of multiple pages (eg. first and last page of passport are shown in two different pages of a PDF). Are the rest of the pages getting uploaded?


If someone has any idea, please reply.


----------



## shekharsince1986

anvishnu1984 said:


> I cant explain you, developers always find it difficult to explain to QA guys.


 dev-qa co-relation!! well noone can predict a grant for sure but anyone can estimate by looking at the immitracker trends. As simple as that!!

Newbeinz is right at his place and you are at yours 

Peace & Love!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## fmshihab

anvishnu1984 said:


> Hey, please do not reply if you dont know about it. For 189 the recent trend is 90 to 110 days for direct grant.


It is not known to us when an applicant will get his grant. We can only predict based on previous experience, immi tracker trend, own analysis etc. Based on that, we provide our opinion.

"Please do not reply if you dont know" is a very offensive language. No one knows the answer when a person will get grant, only we provide our prediction. Please try to avoid offensive language while reply.

Everyone wants his/her grant in earliest possible time, we should pray for each other.


----------



## Ann417

Hi all,

Would just like to ask what are your thoughts on this. I recently applied for 189, 190 and 489 under the external auditor occupation. My points are 70, 75 and 80, respectively.

Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 5
SS for 190 - 5
FS for 489 - 10

Which visa/s do you think I have a great chance of getting invited?

Thank you very much!


----------



## NB

dipesh_handa said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding experience. I have a total experience of 7 years out of which I am showing 5 years of experience in relevant field in my career episodes to EA.
> 
> Thus, I would like to know, while filling the 189 VISA form will my experience of 7 years will be counted or 5 years as given in career episodes?
> 
> Thanks is advance.


EA will tell you in the assessment from which date you can claim points for experience 

All experience prior to that date has to be entered in the EOI as non relevant 
Experience from that date has to marked as relevant 
Skillselect will give you points only for the period you mark as relevant 

Cheers


----------



## sarthak667

ssvk2018 said:


> Can anyone please confirm if they submitted ONLINE application without 10th class/ secondary class details and got grant?
> 
> I don’t want to provide 1023 for now, cus if there are some other errors, i might end up uploading multiple forms 1023...


Not mandatory, but if you don't have the birth certificate, then you may upload your 10th certificate as age proof from India.

Cheers!


----------



## sarthak667

Ann417 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would just like to ask what are your thoughts on this. I recently applied for 189, 190 and 489 under the external auditor occupation. My points are 70, 75 and 80, respectively.
> 
> Age - 30
> English - 20
> Education - 15
> Experience - 5
> SS for 190 - 5
> FS for 489 - 10
> 
> Which visa/s do you think I have a great chance of getting invited?
> 
> Thank you very much!


We can not predict. Better you go to Skill select website, in invitation tab, see what is the present threshold; Also, go to immitracker and check the status of other applicants.

Cheers!


----------



## O88V

Hi guys

Just a quick question. When uploading documents to the application, do they ask for coloured copies?

Cheers


----------



## shekharsince1986

O88V said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just a quick question. When uploading documents to the application, do they ask for coloured copies?


YES

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## O88V

shekharsince1986 said:


> YES
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## neerajrk

Hi Guys

My "Must Arrive before" date is May,18 and i had got my PR in Sep,2017. Because of things to settle at home and professionally i will not be able to migrate before Aug,18. However realizing that my migration may get delayed till Aug, 18, i decided to make brief trip to Australia to validate my PR. So in Jan, 18 i landed in Sydney and returned after a week of holiday.

Now one of my friend it telling me that just landing in Aus does not validate my PR and i must have opened Bank account , Tax file no and some other no (forgot name but something like social security no).

Do i need to return to Aus to do all this , or my PR is already validated. Will there be any issue if i land in Australia in Aug, 18 now considering i already visited in Jan, 18


----------



## shekharsince1986

neerajrk said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My "Must Arrive before" date is May,18 and i had got my PR in Sep,2017. Because of things to settle at home and professionally i will not be able to migrate before Aug,18. However realizing that my migration may get delayed till Aug, 18, i decided to make brief trip to Australia to validate my PR. So in Jan, 18 i landed in Sydney and returned after a week of holiday.
> 
> Now one of my friend it telling me that just landing in Aus does not validate my PR and i must have opened Bank account , Tax file no and some other no (forgot name but something like social security no).
> 
> Do i need to return to Aus to do all this , or my PR is already validated. Will there be any issue if i land in Australia in Aug, 18 now considering i already visited in Jan, 18


Is your friend Indian just like me ... always worried and cautious!! JK Anyways I think just landing there and coming back is enough. You can open a bank account in Australian bank from India, no big deal. But I would still like to hear some intresting answers here from experts who have actually done a validation trip, not like me (still waiting for PR)

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravicrm09

I worked in Australia on 457 for 2 years and returned to India. Since then its been almost 1 year( 5th March) and I'm waiting for my 189 Visa. DIBP rules say that one can apply for AUS citizenship if he has stayed in AUS on a valid visa for 4 years provided he's not absent from Australia for more than 12 months. I called DIBP & I've written to CO explaining this but no reply.

Does anyone have a better idea?


----------



## ssvk2018

For form 80, I can see a category under Character Evidence.
But where to. Upload form 1221? Please guide..


----------



## NB

Ravicrm09 said:


> I worked in Australia on 457 for 2 years and returned to India. Since then its been almost 1 year( 5th March) and I'm waiting for my 189 Visa. DIBP rules say that one can apply for AUS citizenship if he has stayed in AUS on a valid visa for 4 years provided he's not absent from Australia for more than 12 months. I called DIBP & I've written to CO explaining this but no reply.
> 
> Does anyone have a better idea?


On 5th March you will lose the benefit of the 457 stay in Australia for calculating the 4 year stay for eligibility of citizenship 

You will have to start calculating afresh when you arrive in Australia 

You were highly optimistic if you thought the CO would process your grant faster so that you do not lose the above benefit 

Cheers


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> For form 80, I can see a category under Character Evidence.
> But where to. Upload form 1221? Please guide..


I don’t exactly remember under which section, but 1221 also has its also specific name to upload

Search carefully under the various Sections, if necessary . You will find it
Cheers


----------



## msgonz

Hi guys,

I have a doubt regarding question 14 - National Identity Documents (in both forms 80 and 1221). I've been suggested to leave this field blank to avoid confusion when my application is being assessed, however I do have a national identity document issued by my country.

Is there anyone here who left this question blank despite of having national identity documents? 

I would greatly appreciate your recommendations.

Thanks,


----------



## NB

msgonz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding question 14 - National Identity Documents (in both forms 80 and 1221). I've been suggested to leave this field blank to avoid confusion when my application is being assessed, however I do have a national identity document issued by my country.
> 
> Is there anyone here who left this question blank despite of having national identity documents?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your recommendations.
> 
> Thanks,


There is no reason for any doubt in the mind of the CO if there is no spelling difference between your name and the national identity card

In india also we have a national identity card and I uploaded it and it did not lead to any delays, which you can see in my signature 

Cheers


----------



## Vivek6_m

Hi All,

Happy to inform that we have go the Visa Grant (Myself, Spouse & Child) by 27th February.

Its a Direct Grant & took exactly 6 months & 9 days.


----------



## Vivek6_m

neerajrk said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My "Must Arrive before" date is May,18 and i had got my PR in Sep,2017. Because of things to settle at home and professionally i will not be able to migrate before Aug,18. However realizing that my migration may get delayed till Aug, 18, i decided to make brief trip to Australia to validate my PR. So in Jan, 18 i landed in Sydney and returned after a week of holiday.
> 
> Now one of my friend it telling me that just landing in Aus does not validate my PR and i must have opened Bank account , Tax file no and some other no (forgot name but something like social security no).
> 
> Do i need to return to Aus to do all this , or my PR is already validated. Will there be any issue if i land in Australia in Aug, 18 now considering i already visited in Jan, 18



Hi Neeraj,

You don't have to worry as the Entry into Australia itself is enough.

Opening a Bank Account: It is Not Mandatory. But it's better to open one at the earliest (within 6 Weeks of Arrival) as it is much Easier; you will only need your Passport as Identification. (I have done it earlier in Feb 2007 just with my Passport)

After 6 Weeks, you will need Extra Identification such as a Birth Certificate, Driver's Licence, Credit Card, Etc.,


----------



## neerajrk

Thanks friend. it was helpful and relieved me. I was feeling i wasted a week and money as well on validation trip.


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> ssvk2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For form 80, I can see a category under Character Evidence.
> But where to. Upload form 1221? Please guide..
> 
> 
> 
> I don?t exactly remember under which section, but 1221 also has its also specific name to upload
> 
> Search carefully under the various Sections, if necessary . You will find it
> Cheers
Click to expand...

i think there are some changes in the document upload screen. i couldn't find 1221.

one more thing, i can't find the "change of name" as can be seen in the attachment.. Or should I attach statutory document for name to all those documents with different name


----------



## IshInMdu

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have go the Visa Grant (Myself, Spouse & Child) by 27th February.
> 
> Its a Direct Grant & took exactly 6 months & 9 days.


That’s awesome mate ! At last you can celebrate this evening to your fullest. Cheers. Btw what’s ur anezco code ?


----------



## goaussie2015

*Congratulations*



Vivek6_m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have go the Visa Grant (Myself, Spouse & Child) by 27th February.
> 
> Its a Direct Grant & took exactly 6 months & 9 days.


Still waiting in the list. Waiting for the dawn


----------



## goaussie2015

*Congratulations*



kinnu369 said:


> Inform the CO about your situation using "Change of circumstances" form in your immi account. Provide the baby's birth certificate and passport for the CO to generate a HAP Id for medicals.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


You have to inform the Government using change in circumstances and upload the related documents.


----------



## goaussie2015

*Mates?*



dhiva_p05 said:


> I am in the same boat.
> Lodged visa app on 20-Oct-2017, CO contacted on 18-Dec. IP pressed on 12-Jan-18...waiting and waiting forever
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


We are exactly on the same boat. Even our dates are quite similar.


----------



## kaniltoraman

dhiva_p05 said:


> I am in the same boat.
> Lodged visa app on 20-Oct-2017, CO contacted on 18-Dec. IP pressed on 12-Jan-18...waiting and waiting forever
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Dear Dhiva,

What did CO ask for?


----------



## dhiva_p05

kaniltoraman said:


> Dear Dhiva,
> 
> What did CO ask for?


FBI Clearance for Secondary applicant, FBI and US state police clearance for primary applicant

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapilank

Friends need help.. I have lodged my Visa application on 18th Sep.
How would I get to know if CO has been assigned. 
On immi status is "received"


----------



## NB

Kapilank said:


> Friends need help.. I have lodged my Visa application on 18th Sep.
> How would I get to know if CO has been assigned.
> On immi status is "received"


Not all COs announce that they have got your case

They keep working on it in the background and will only contact you if they need some documents from you or give you the grant directly

You have to wait patiently for the CO contact or grant
My application changed from Received to finalised directly 

Cheers


----------



## Kapilank

Thanks.. Just that there was mail sent informing application is under process on 2nd Nov.
Its been quite a time... Any idea how long does it take after CO is assigned.


----------



## NB

Kapilank said:


> Thanks.. Just that there was mail sent informing application is under process on 2nd Nov.
> Its been quite a time... Any idea how long does it take after CO is assigned.


It is the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you have submitted which determines the time taken for processing the application 

Moreover lately the checks have gone up considerably and so the grants are getting delayed

No one can predict any time frame as members have reported waiting for even 900 days for a grant

Cheers


----------



## goaussie2015

No one clearly tell a reply. Now check my case, it’s a medical issue so will take more time. And there was a friend of mine who lost all hope but got grant 8 months after CO contact.


----------



## SMR1

SC : 189
Assessment:14 July 2107
EOI : 7th Aug 2017
IELTS : 8.5
Invitation : 22 Aug 2107
App Lodged : 9th Oct 2107
Medical : 9th Nov 2017 
Status : Waiting
Can someone plz let me know that after job verification how much time it takes for visa grant ?
Thanks & Regards


----------



## SMAusMig

Based the trend in immitracker from past 1 week, it looks like they are clearing backlogs first (especially CO contacted and responded cases) before picking up new applications. The newest application to receive a grant was lodged on 26/11/2017 which was a direct grant after 87 days.


----------



## anoop.rvn

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have go the Visa Grant (Myself, Spouse & Child) by 27th February.
> 
> Its a Direct Grant & took exactly 6 months & 9 days.




Congratulations mate!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurisinghindia

Hello All,

I had been granted 189 visa back in Dec 2017 along with my spouse, I was an outside Australia candidate. In the grant notice it is written that if there is a change in address then I need to inform DIBP about that. I have not yet made first entry to Australia. I have moved back to my native place from my job location and very shortly I will be traveling to Australia for the first time. Now my questions are

i) Is it mandatory to inform DIBP about such change?
ii) How do I do that?
iii) How long will it take to make such change and do I need to get it done before visiting Australia.
iv) Will I have to go through the same visa application process again. Will getting it changed cause any impact on my visa status

Hoping for quick response as I am planning to travel to Australia very shortly.

Thanks


----------



## gurisinghindia

Experts kindly help.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gurisinghindia

gurisinghindia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had been granted 189 visa back in Dec 2017 along with my spouse, I was an outside Australia candidate. In the grant notice it is written that if there is a change in address then I need to inform DIBP about that. I have not yet made first entry to Australia. I have moved back to my native place from my job location and very shortly I will be traveling to Australia for the first time. Now my questions are
> 
> i) Is it mandatory to inform DIBP about such change?
> ii) How do I do that?
> iii) How long will it take to make such change and do I need to get it done before visiting Australia.
> iv) Will I have to go through the same visa application process again. Will getting it changed cause any impact on my visa status
> 
> Hoping for quick response as I am planning to travel to Australia very shortly.
> 
> Thanks


Experts kindly help..missed to tag original post

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saini.amandeep

Friends...I had a CO contact in Nov'17 and the application status was "assessment in progress". Today morning when I checked my immi account..the status has changed to "further assessment". There is no other change in application details online or any EV that I am aware of. Can someone tell me what does this mean. Does it mean further delay? Any lead would be much appreciated.. thanks


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## goaussie2015

saini.amandeep said:


> Friends...I had a CO contact in Nov'17 and the application status was "assessment in progress". Today morning when I checked my immi account..the status has changed to "further assessment". There is no other change in application details online or any EV that I am aware of. Can someone tell me what does this mean. Does it mean further delay? Any lead would be much appreciated.. thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Same here, I saw it today and saw status as further assessment required. I would like to know if there are still people who have stats showing assessment in progress. I think it’s just a change in their terminology


----------



## lingling

goaussie2015 said:


> Same here, I saw it today and saw status as further assessment required. I would like to know if there are still people who have stats showing assessment in progress. I think it’s just a change in their terminology


It is a change of terminology. I was shocked when I see the new status a while ago n clicked on the exclamation mark. The explanation is there.


----------



## NB

lingling said:


> It is a change of terminology. I was shocked when I see the new status a while ago n clicked on the exclamation mark. The explanation is there.


Can you post the explanation please ?
I no longer have access as my application is finalised 
Cheers


----------



## shekharsince1986

lingling said:


> It is a change of terminology. I was shocked when I see the new status a while ago n clicked on the exclamation mark. The explanation is there.


Ohh Thank God!!! I had a mini heart attack, like when you drop your IPhone-X on floor. But thank you for explanation and thank god I don't have an IPhone 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

saini.amandeep said:


> Friends...I had a CO contact in Nov'17 and the application status was "assessment in progress". Today morning when I checked my immi account..the status has changed to "further assessment". There is no other change in application details online or any EV that I am aware of. Can someone tell me what does this mean. Does it mean further delay? Any lead would be much appreciated.. thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Also, my "last updated" date changed to Nov 17. I clearly remember my COC was 13 Nov and replied the same day. Did someone else noticed that too? Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

shekharsince1986 said:


> Also, my "last updated" date changed to Nov 17. I clearly remember my COC was 13 Nov and replied the same day. Did someone else noticed that too? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk




Yes shows up 17 nov


----------



## shekharsince1986

There you go,









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## richardsibanda84

shekharsince1986 said:


> There you go,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


been 26 days since I submitted required documents now my application status have changed to Further Assessment . 

thanks for the updated status


----------



## Patriotvn

shekharsince1986 said:


> Also, my "last updated" date changed to Nov 17. I clearly remember my COC was 13 Nov and replied the same day. Did someone else noticed that too? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk




Same here, I was contacted on 2 Nov, some days ago my last updated was 2 Nov but now it is 17 Nov with status Further Assessment.

Does anyone know what is the magic date 17 Nov?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

Patriotvn said:


> Same here, I was contacted on 2 Nov, some days ago my last updated was 2 Nov but now it is 17 Nov with status Further Assessment.
> 
> Does anyone know what is the magic date 17 Nov?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few people have reported change of their date to 17/11. Mine however remain unchanged.


----------



## Patriotvn

lingling said:


> A few people have reported change of their date to 17/11. Mine however remain unchanged.


Your contact date should be after 17 Nov, isn't it?

I see that if one was contacted before 17 Nov (like me on 2 Nov), the updated date has been changed to that magic date.


----------



## shekharsince1986

Patriotvn said:


> Your contact date should be after 17 Nov, isn't it?
> 
> I see that if one was contacted before 17 Nov (like me on 2 Nov), the updated date has been changed to that magic date.


Special 17  hopefully!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## novio

New Application Status: Further assessment instead of Assessment in progress...

This wait time is killing...


----------



## sam99a

Hey everyone,


I have updates my address through immi account online form as I just shifted to my new place a day back.


After updating I can see a new row in the attachment section in immi account named : "Address - Residential, Evidence of" and I can see that this row has a form 929 change of address and passport details attached to it.


When I click on the '?' info text against this box, it says "Provide evidence of your residential address. This may include your driver's licence or utilities account."


My question is, do I now need to provide a proof of my changed residential address? If yes, would the lease agreement do ?

Thanks


----------



## gurisinghindia

sam99a said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> I have updates my address through immi account online form as I just shifted to my new place a day back.
> 
> 
> After updating I can see a new row in the attachment section in immi account named : "Address - Residential, Evidence of" and I can see that this row has a form 929 change of address and passport details attached to it.
> 
> 
> When I click on the '?' info text against this box, it says "Provide evidence of your residential address. This may include your driver's licence or utilities account."
> 
> 
> My question is, do I now need to provide a proof of my changed residential address? If yes, would the lease agreement do ?
> 
> Thanks


Is your application currently in progress?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam99a

gurisinghindia said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> I have updates my address through immi account online form as I just shifted to my new place a day back.
> 
> 
> After updating I can see a new row in the attachment section in immi account named : "Address - Residential, Evidence of" and I can see that this row has a form 929 change of address and passport details attached to it.
> 
> 
> When I click on the '?' info text against this box, it says "Provide evidence of your residential address. This may include your driver's licence or utilities account."
> 
> 
> My question is, do I now need to provide a proof of my changed residential address? If yes, would the lease agreement do ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Is your application currently in progress?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## farahnisar

Guys, I am lodging my visa application for 189 and have uploaded my Tax returns, payslips and employer reference letters as proof of my employement. Is this enough? Is there need of uploading my bank statements as well?


----------



## farahnisar

Also, my application status is Received at the moment, should I go ahead and get my medicals done? Or should I wait for a Case Officer to be assigned? What about the Character Certificate? Should I wait for CO assignment?


----------



## dheerajsharma

If you have them you should upload to avoid CO contact.
Also, you can go ahead and get your medicals done. This will also help you to avoid CO contact.
You can also upload Form 80 and Form 1221 to avoid CO contact.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

farahnisar said:


> Guys, I am lodging my visa application for 189 and have uploaded my Tax returns, payslips and employer reference letters as proof of my employement. Is this enough? Is there need of uploading my bank statements as well?


If you have them you should upload to avoid CO contact.

Also, you can go ahead and get your medicals done. This will also help you to avoid CO contact.

You can also upload Form 80 and Form 1221 to avoid CO contact.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseeyyy

Guys

Need help on this one. 
A year back, I managed to get a reference letter from my previous employer in Singapore. But now the company has closed down their operations and the address mentioned in the letter is no longer valid. I do have copies of my visa, tax documents, payslips etc. validating my employment with them but am worried on how the employment verification is gonna work? Any suggestions?

Code: 233512
Points: 75
EOI : 26th Feb 2018
Invitation: Awaiting.


----------



## lingling

Patriotvn said:


> Your contact date should be after 17 Nov, isn't it?
> 
> I see that if one was contacted before 17 Nov (like me on 2 Nov), the updated date has been changed to that magic date.


Yup. U can see in my timeline. Perhaps those with Dec OR after 17/11 CO contact date can help share whether their date changed or remain status quo like mine.


----------



## NB

Joseeyyy said:


> Guys
> 
> Need help on this one.
> A year back, I managed to get a reference letter from my previous employer in Singapore. But now the company has closed down their operations and the address mentioned in the letter is no longer valid. I do have copies of my visa, tax documents, payslips etc. validating my employment with them but am worried on how the employment verification is gonna work? Any suggestions?
> 
> Code: 233512
> Points: 75
> EOI : 26th Feb 2018
> Invitation: Awaiting.


Any idea where your managers moved to ?

Cheers


----------



## Joseeyyy

newbienz said:


> Any idea where your managers moved to ?
> 
> Cheers


To different organisations..


----------



## NB

Joseeyyy said:


> To different organisations..


That’s ok
Are they still willing to back you up in case they get a verification call?
Are they willing to share their current official email id and mobile number ?

Cheers


----------



## Joseeyyy

newbienz said:


> That’s ok
> Are they still willing to back you up in case they get a verification call?
> Are they willing to share their current official email id and mobile number ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes they are. Should that be enough?


----------



## dhiva_p05

lingling said:


> Yup. U can see in my timeline. Perhaps those with Dec OR after 17/11 CO contact date can help share whether their date changed or remain status quo like mine.


Our CO contact was on 18/12/17..and we responded on 12/1/18..and the last update remains unchanged... I hope this helps??

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Joseeyyy said:


> Yes they are. Should that be enough?


It’s not an ideal situation but if I were in your shoes, I would take the risk
You have strong secondary evidence to back you up


Just one more question 
How important is this employment for your points ?
Can you afford to mark it it as NON relevant?

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## Joseeyyy

newbienz said:


> It’s not an ideal situation but if I were in your shoes, I would take the risk
> You have strong secondary evidence to back you up
> 
> 
> Juts one more question
> How important is this 1 year employment for your points ?
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


Will lose 5 points. Moreover I will have to redo my EA assessment which would push me back to square one. 

I am going ahead with the application. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks for your suggestion Newbienz


----------



## J_Scorpion

Joseeyyy said:


> Guys
> 
> Need help on this one.
> A year back, I managed to get a reference letter from my previous employer in Singapore. But now the company has closed down their operations and the address mentioned in the letter is no longer valid. I do have copies of my visa, tax documents, payslips etc. validating my employment with them but am worried on how the employment verification is gonna work? Any suggestions?
> 
> Code: 233512
> Points: 75
> EOI : 26th Feb 2018
> Invitation: Awaiting.


Buddy ... your job is to mention your true exp. And assessment authority job is to verify it. If company is closed too then also it does not make your exp false. I would suggest to mention the closing date of your company in your application somewhere so that they can verify accordingly.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseeyyy

J_Scorpion said:


> Buddy ... your job is to mention your true exp. And assessment authority job is to verify it. If company is closed too then also it does not make your exp false. I would suggest to mention the closing date of your company in your application somewhere so that they can verify accordingly.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Just spoke to my agent and they suggested that they would do the same.

Thanks mate


----------



## andreyx108b

Joseeyyy said:


> Just spoke to my agent and they suggested that they would do the same.
> 
> Thanks mate


Thats a right decision, i am aware some people provided Company house certificates from the UK stating that the organization was dissolved etc. It helps CO to go through your documents.


----------



## sonagar26

Hello, The last update changed to 17th Nov but the application status remains ‘Received’. Also I filed for visa on 31st Oct 2017 and no CO contact so far. What should I make of this?


----------



## meblackhawk

I have submitted my medical application on 22nd Feb and generated HAP IDs. Have submitted visa application on 23rd Feb. 
On the first page of medical application form, there is Application context with question "Has the applicant already submitted a visa application for this subclass and are they waiting for a decision to be made by the Department on that application". *No* is available below this question as by the time I submitted medical application, I didn't lodge visa. Would be this be an issue, I am going for medical examination this week


----------



## O88V

Hi guys

Do all the colour scanned documents need to be certified including ACS skills assessment and PTE score report?


----------



## J_Scorpion

O88V said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Do all the colour scanned documents need to be certified including ACS skills assessment and PTE score report?


Colored copies need not to be certified. Only Black and white copies should be certified.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## O88V

J_Scorpion said:


> Colored copies need not to be certified. Only Black and white copies should be certified.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!


----------



## andreyx108b

O88V said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Do all the colour scanned documents need to be certified including ACS skills assessment and PTE score report?


Color copies are fine.


----------



## O88V

andreyx108b said:


> Color copies are fine.


Thanks mate!


----------



## Kapilank

Has any one applied for Visa post 20th Sep and has received Visa.
Have applied in last week of Sep, CO assigned in Nov, so just trying to calculate time frame for grant. 
On immi its showing 9-12 months... Want to check if these is being calculated on the basis of day when application was filed or when CO was assigned


----------



## andreyx108b

Kapilank said:


> Has any one applied for Visa post 20th Sep and has received Visa.
> Have applied in last week of Sep, CO assigned in Nov, so just trying to calculate time frame for grant.
> On immi its showing 9-12 months... Want to check if these is being calculated on the basis of day when application was filed or when CO was assigned




Yes. Some received, there are plenty reported daily for different periods of application. 

From date of lodgment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmshihab

Kapilank said:


> Has any one applied for Visa post 20th Sep and has received Visa.
> Have applied in last week of Sep, CO assigned in Nov, so just trying to calculate time frame for grant.
> On immi its showing 9-12 months... Want to check if these is being calculated on the basis of day when application was filed or when CO was assigned


Yes as per immitracker, the applicants of Sep last week not getting visa. In that sense, you may get it soon. However, still it is not guaranteed. Best of luck bro...


----------



## TRNT

Hi everyone,

I noticed that my status in Immiaccount has changed to "Application status: Further assessment". (Earlier, it was "Assessment in progress "). I have not received any email notification regarding this. What does this indicate? Can anyone throw light on this status?

Thanks in advance!

TRNT


----------



## NB

TRNT said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I noticed that my status in Immiaccount has changed to "Application status: Further assessment". (Earlier, it was "Assessment in progress "). I have not received any email notification regarding this. What does this indicate? Can anyone throw light on this status?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> TRNT


It is just a change in the nomenclature applicable to all applicants 

Nothing to worry or be excited about 

Cheers


----------



## TRNT

Thank you! That sounds reassuring 

Regards,
TRNT


----------



## subhban

Kapilank said:


> Has any one applied for Visa post 20th Sep and has received Visa.
> Have applied in last week of Sep, CO assigned in Nov, so just trying to calculate time frame for grant.
> On immi its showing 9-12 months... Want to check if these is being calculated on the basis of day when application was filed or when CO was assigned



Hi Everyone,

I received the grant today at 10:30 am. I had applied on 22nd Sep. See my timeline below.
A big thanks to the people on this forum for helping me and a lot of other people. I'll keep contributing here in whatever ways possible. DM me if you have any queries.

I'm sure you all will get your grant(s) soon. Be patient and all the best!


----------



## richardsibanda84

subhban said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the grant today at 10:30 am. I had applied on 22nd Sep. See my timeline below.
> A big thanks to the people on this forum for helping me and a lot of other people. I'll keep contributing here in whatever ways possible. DM me if you have any queries.
> 
> I'm sure you all will get your grant(s) soon. Be patient and all the best!


Congrats 

looking at this trend Feb CO contacts will only get grants in June 
::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kapilank

When was CO assigned.. Just want to calculate my case... Mine was assigned in nov


----------



## SMR1

Great . Congratulations. ..


----------



## theone1111

*Faking superfast grant signature*

Hey Newbienz

Your signature claims that you got grant in 15 days. You got invited in July. Then you got grant in Sep. How does your signature says 15 days?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...09-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-1330.html

Is it just that you follow some different kind of maths for counting days OR is it that you just want to show off with wrong data?

For normal people the difference when you paid fees and when you got the grant are the number of days.

As far as i can see you didn't get "ANY" grant in entire August after lodging in JULY. Faking in the signature to show that you are superfast !!! Invited not before July 26th i guess and granted Sep 1st. This is 15 days?? Ehhhhhh

First you claimed in your post that it took you 1 month and then you made that as 15 days in your signature. Too desperate???


----------



## jamesjihin88

Chill bro. Newbienz was really helpful in answering many doubts here. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## theone1111

jamesjihin88 said:


> Chill bro. Newbienz was really helpful in answering many doubts here.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Don't hold gun at me bro for pointing out wrong data. I am just saying that signature is wrong which indeed is. He got grant in 30 days and he claims it to be 15.

If you want me to stop being honest then is that correct?


----------



## shekharsince1986

theone1111 said:


> Hey Newbienz
> 
> Your signature claims that you got grant in 15 days. You got invited in July. Then you got grant in Sep. How does your signature says 15 days?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...09-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-1330.html
> 
> Is it just that you follow some different kind of maths for counting days OR is it that you just want to show off with wrong data?
> 
> For normal people the difference when you paid fees and when you got the grant are the number of days.
> 
> As far as i can see you didn't get "ANY" grant in entire August after lodging in JULY. Faking in the signature to show that you are superfast !!! Invited not before July 26th i guess and granted Sep 1st. This is 15 days?? Ehhhhhh
> 
> First you claimed in your post that it took you 1 month and then you made that as 15 days in your signature. Too desperate???


Its fine!! Newbeinz is an awesomse guy

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## KAR1

theone1111 said:


> Don't hold gun at me bro for pointing out wrong data. I am just saying that signature is wrong which indeed is. He got grant in 30 days and he claims it to be 15.
> 
> If you want me to stop being honest then is that correct?


Agreed with theone1111, newbienz claims that he receives grant in 15 days after upload last document, i applied visa in June 2017 and uploaded last documents Feb'18 before 4 days of Grant received it means i can claim that i am super fast and received grants in 4 days.

He is good guy and helping a lots in group however his calculation is incorrect.


----------



## theone1111

KAR1 said:


> Agreed with theone1111, newbienz claims that he receives grant in 15 days after upload last document, i applied visa in June 2017 and uploaded last documents Feb'18 before 4 days of Grant received it means i can claim that i am super fast and received grants in 4 days.
> 
> He is good guy and helping a lots in group however his calculation is incorrect.


Thanks man !!!

I was just highlighting an inconsistency . Nothing personal.

It is as same as correcting someone on VISA application ...


----------



## gee91

richardsibanda84 said:


> Congrats
> 
> looking at this trend Feb CO contacts will only get grants in June
> ::fingerscrossed:


Nop. I see someone who got grant after co contact on early feb


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

KAR1 said:


> Agreed with theone1111, newbienz claims that he receives grant in 15 days after upload last document, i applied visa in June 2017 and uploaded last documents Feb'18 before 4 days of Grant received it means i can claim that i am super fast and received grants in 4 days.
> 
> He is good guy and helping a lots in group however his calculation is incorrect.


I don’t understand the fascination and phobia with my signature 

If you think you can carry it off by claiming that you got your grant in 4 days, who is stopping you

<*SNIP*>


Cheers


----------



## mitali241086

Hi all,

Can anybody please suggest me if I submit PCC and medicals after lodging the visa, will it delay processing my application? I submitted on 10 December and have no CO contact till now. I want to submit PCC and medicals now.


----------



## dheerajsharma

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anybody please suggest me if I submit PCC and medicals after lodging the visa, will it delay processing my application? I submitted on 10 December and have no CO contact till now. I want to submit PCC and medicals now.


What is the status of your application?
If it is still in received status, then I think you can upload PCC.
Others can also share their views.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lookingforopensky

hope for the best, patience is a key


----------



## AUSRAS

Dear experts. i need your help please. and if possible i need more than one opinion.

I did my health declaration before lodging the application for all applicants. however on 13 OCT 2017 CO contacted me and asked for health examination for my wife which includes same examinations that she already did and gave me new HAP ID. so i made sure on e-medical that her health results are already submitted. and i reuploaded the medical result scan again on the same day and eversince the status shows assesment in progress (which is now further assesment).

what worries me is that under immiaccount i have two health assessment links, one under (health) done before lodge and the other is under (skilled migration) which is when HAP IDs were synced. however the one under health shows "health clearance provided for my wife and the one under skilled migration shows "examinations required".

Im lost and afraid and i need your opinions on what to do. has anyone faced this before? what would you guys do?


----------



## sam99a

Hey everyone who have filed the visa, 

Did you guys noticed that after the DIBP changed the UI of the dashboard page in the immi account from where you upload the document, I can see that they have removed whatever description I specified for files uploaded under "Others - please specify". They are being displayed as "null" at the moment. 

Has anyone else noticed this?

One would expect they would make sure of an existing field data before upgrading their systems. I can just hope that they are able to make out what the file is about from the file name.


----------



## sravs448

Hi,
I have received my ACS assessment today and 4 years were deducted from exp. But there is Australia exp in that 4 years. So can I claim points for the Australia Exp in my EOI or not?
Below is the ACS letter

The following employment after April 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 04/08 ‐ 08/10 – 2 year(s) 4 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Infosys Limited
Country: India

Dates: 08/10 ‐ 09/11 – 1 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Infosys Australia
Country: Australia

Dates: 10/11 ‐ 09/12 – 1 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Technology Analyst
Employer: Infosys Limited
Country: India


----------



## Ausysdhome

sam99a said:


> Hey everyone who have filed the visa,
> 
> Did you guys noticed that after the DIBP changed the UI of the dashboard page in the immi account from where you upload the document, I can see that they have removed whatever description I specified for files uploaded under "Others - please specify". They are being displayed as "null" at the moment.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> One would expect they would make sure of an existing field data before upgrading their systems. I can just hope that they are able to make out what the file is about from the file name.


Even I noticed it. Please message on ImmiAccount login. So I guess it should be ok.

"System Issues – 3 March to 7 March 2018 (AEDT)

Some clients have reported that attachments are disappearing after upload to ImmiAccount.

Please note that this is an issue with the ImmiAccount view only; the Department has received your attachments. Regular data fixes have been scheduled to restore the attachments to the ImmiAccount view until a permanent fix can be implemented."


----------



## AUSRAS

AUSRAS said:


> Dear experts. i need your help please. and if possible i need more than one opinion.
> 
> I did my health declaration before lodging the application for all applicants. however on 13 OCT 2017 CO contacted me and asked for health examination for my wife which includes same examinations that she already did and gave me new HAP ID. so i made sure on e-medical that her health results are already submitted. and i reuploaded the medical result scan again on the same day and eversince the status shows assesment in progress (which is now further assesment).
> 
> what worries me is that under immiaccount i have two health assessment links, one under (health) done before lodge and the other is under (skilled migration) which is when HAP IDs were synced. however the one under health shows "health clearance provided for my wife and the one under skilled migration shows "examinations required".
> 
> Im lost and afraid and i need your opinions on what to do. has anyone faced this before? what would you guys do?


Dear experts. can someone please help me?


----------



## ajay1558

subhban said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the grant today at 10:30 am. I had applied on 22nd Sep. See my timeline below.
> A big thanks to the people on this forum for helping me and a lot of other people. I'll keep contributing here in whatever ways possible. DM me if you have any queries.
> 
> I'm sure you all will get your grant(s) soon. Be patient and all the best!


Congrats


----------



## subhban

Kapilank said:


> When was CO assigned.. Just want to calculate my case... Mine was assigned in nov


CO was assigned in Nov


----------



## subhban

ajay1558 said:


> Congrats


Thanks Ajay.


----------



## rsp69

*189 granted!*

I just received my visa grant!
_(Refer timeline for more info)_

I wish you lot the very best and that you get your visas soon. Cheerio!


----------



## smaikap

rsp69 said:


> I just received my visa grant!
> _(Refer timeline for more info)_
> 
> I wish you lot the very best and that you get your visas soon. Cheerio!


Congrats 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

Congratulations. ..good luck for future .


----------



## kinnu369

rsp69 said:


> I just received my visa grant!
> _(Refer timeline for more info)_
> 
> I wish you lot the very best and that you get your visas soon. Cheerio!


Congrats mate! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

rsp69 said:


> I just received my visa grant!
> 
> _(Refer timeline for more info)_
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you lot the very best and that you get your visas soon. Cheerio!




Congrats


----------



## vivek101

rsp69 said:


> I just received my visa grant!
> _(Refer timeline for more info)_
> 
> I wish you lot the very best and that you get your visas soon. Cheerio!


Congratulations mate! A bright future awaits your presence.


----------



## vivek101

It's been quite a few weeks since the last time I shared the details of my case. 
Waiting anxiously since mid-December for an update on ImmiAccount but my visa status still says 'Received'. 

---------------------------------
ANZSCO Code : 261311

ACS assessment submitted: 07 Sept 2017
PTE: Superior
ACS Assesment Outcome: Positive 13th Oct 2017
EOI Lodged: 13th Nov 2017 - 75 Points
Invited: 22nd Nov 2017
Visa Fee: 14th Dec 2017
PCC: 16th Dec 2017
Medicals: 28th Dec 2017
Final document upload: 9th Jan 2018
CO contact: 
Grant: 
IED:
---------------------------------


----------



## luvjd

vivek101 said:


> It's been quite a few weeks since the last time I shared the details of my case.
> Waiting anxiously since mid-December for an update on ImmiAccount but my visa status still says 'Received'.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code : 261311
> 
> ACS assessment submitted: 07 Sept 2017
> PTE: Superior
> ACS Assesment Outcome: Positive 13th Oct 2017
> EOI Lodged: 13th Nov 2017 - 75 Points
> Invited: 22nd Nov 2017
> Visa Fee: 14th Dec 2017
> PCC: 16th Dec 2017
> Medicals: 28th Dec 2017
> Final document upload: 9th Jan 2018
> CO contact:
> Grant:
> IED:
> ---------------------------------


Check my timelines if it can give you some relief.
The name of the game is "waiting" 
BTW, my status is also "Received"


----------



## vivek101

luvjd said:


> Check my timelines if it can give you some relief.
> The name of the game is "waiting"
> BTW, my status is also "Received"


Well, to be honest...that wasn't reassuring! But I see where you're going with this. It appears that playing the waiting game is the only option here.

I couldn't help but notice that there's a month's gap between your invitation and the Visa application. If I may ask, what was the reason for that?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

If you look at the current tracker on immitracker - they are focusing more on the old cases where CO has already contacted way back in Sept. For the current application, they have stopped around 25th Nov. 

It's kind of You are there at the door for fresh application but there is a crowd already inside. I'm way behind you though. :fingerscrossed:



vivek101 said:


> It's been quite a few weeks since the last time I shared the details of my case.
> Waiting anxiously since mid-December for an update on ImmiAccount but my visa status still says 'Received'.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code : 261311
> 
> ACS assessment submitted: 07 Sept 2017
> PTE: Superior
> ACS Assesment Outcome: Positive 13th Oct 2017
> EOI Lodged: 13th Nov 2017 - 75 Points
> Invited: 22nd Nov 2017
> Visa Fee: 14th Dec 2017
> PCC: 16th Dec 2017
> Medicals: 28th Dec 2017
> Final document upload: 9th Jan 2018
> CO contact:
> Grant:
> IED:
> ---------------------------------


----------



## luvjd

vivek101 said:


> Well, to be honest...that wasn't reassuring! But I see where you're going with this. It appears that playing the waiting game is the only option here.
> 
> I couldn't help but notice that there's a month's gap between your invitation and the Visa application. If I may ask, what was the reason for that?


Yup, no option but to wait. I did medicals and PCC after the invite and also it took some time to collect some documents. Just wanted to front-load all the docs.


----------



## andreyx108b

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anybody please suggest me if I submit PCC and medicals after lodging the visa, will it delay processing my application? I submitted on 10 December and have no CO contact till now. I want to submit PCC and medicals now.




You better do itvright away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

Hi guys - I have a query.

During AHC employment verification, do they just verify my uploaded documents(including SD) with my employer or along with documents, they tell my employer the occupation code also for which I have applied Visa for?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hshssuresh

Dear All,
Please look into my queries of filling 190 visa application form and help me in this regard.

Employment in Nominated Occupation

Q1.
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?

what should the option be selected ? Yes or No?
IF the option to be selected is Yes, what should be the years i should select. 
Here is my situation.
I have experience in company A as 3 years 2 months, company B as 5 years, 5months and Company C as 7 years, 1month(as per ACS report as on July 2017; now this gets accounted as 7years 10 months as on date??)

AS per ACS report, experience was considered after deducting 6 years from my total experience and was considered from septemeber 2007 onwards. Please suggest how many years i can select.

Please note that I have worked in UK for 18 months and Australia for 9 months in the above period.


Q2.
Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?	

what should the option be selected ? Yes or No?

If Yes, should i show as 9 months exclusive of above experience.
Please note that my ACS has experience of above 3 companies and my consultant has not shown it in ACS as exclusively for UK experience and Australia experience as both were on deputation from India.

Please suggest.

Q3.
Non-migrating members of the family unit.
Does the applicant have any members of their family init not travelling to Australia who are not Australia citizens or Australia permanent residents?

which option to be selected Yes/No

I have mentioned my family details in form 80 where I have included my parents, brother and sister. They are not dependent on me and financially independent. So, please suggest as I am currently planning migration only for my wife and kid.

Many Thanks,
hssuresh


----------



## vivek101

luvjd said:


> Yup, no option but to wait. I did medicals and PCC after the invite and also it took some time to collect some documents. Just wanted to front-load all the docs.


Ahh okay. Got it. Good luck to all of us for a quick response.
Cheers!


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Q1 - Only the experience for which ACS has approved + the experience you have gained after the ACS approval (if in the same field - i.e. 7 yr 10 m + 8m = 8y 6m

Q2 - I think your experience is not immediately before the invitation. So no.

Q3 - Do put only wife & kid and no one else. 



hshssuresh said:


> Dear All,
> Please look into my queries of filling 190 visa application form and help me in this regard.
> 
> Employment in Nominated Occupation
> 
> Q1.
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> what should the option be selected ? Yes or No?
> IF the option to be selected is Yes, what should be the years i should select.
> Here is my situation.
> I have experience in company A as 3 years 2 months, company B as 5 years, 5months and Company C as 7 years, 1month(as per ACS report as on July 2017; now this gets accounted as 7years 10 months as on date??)
> 
> AS per ACS report, experience was considered after deducting 6 years from my total experience and was considered from septemeber 2007 onwards. Please suggest how many years i can select.
> 
> Please note that I have worked in UK for 18 months and Australia for 9 months in the above period.
> 
> 
> Q2.
> Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> what should the option be selected ? Yes or No?
> 
> If Yes, should i show as 9 months exclusive of above experience.
> Please note that my ACS has experience of above 3 companies and my consultant has not shown it in ACS as exclusively for UK experience and Australia experience as both were on deputation from India.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Q3.
> Non-migrating members of the family unit.
> Does the applicant have any members of their family init not travelling to Australia who are not Australia citizens or Australia permanent residents?
> 
> which option to be selected Yes/No
> 
> I have mentioned my family details in form 80 where I have included my parents, brother and sister. They are not dependent on me and financially independent. So, please suggest as I am currently planning migration only for my wife and kid.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> hssuresh


----------



## tashilay

vivek101 said:


> Ahh okay. Got it. Good luck to all of us for a quick response.
> Cheers!


Hi there,
I see from your timeline, you did Medical only after payment. In that case, how does it work? I have did Health declaration but HAP Id is not auto generated. Guess i have to wait. I have to pay visa fee by 19th March and don't think I can do medical before that. 


Thanks


----------



## ssvk2018

sravs448 said:


> Hi,
> I have received my ACS assessment today and 4 years were deducted from exp. But there is Australia exp in that 4 years. So can I claim points for the Australia Exp in my EOI or not?
> Below is the ACS letter
> 
> The following employment after April 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/08 ? 08/10 ? 2 year(s) 4 month(s)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: Infosys Limited
> Country: India
> 
> Dates: 08/10 ? 09/11 ? 1 year(s) 2 month(s)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: Infosys Australia
> Country: Australia
> 
> Dates: 10/11 ? 09/12 ? 1 year(s) 0 month(s)
> Position: Technology Analyst
> Employer: Infosys Limited
> Country: India


You can claim only after April 2012, which means Australia experience does not count


----------



## ajay1558

Hi, Whether CO contacts will it be from adelaide only as i have seen most of the cases in this forum it is processed from one office. Is it that adelaide is centralised office for processing applications.
Regards
Ajay


----------



## jamesjihin88

ajay1558 said:


> Hi, Whether CO contacts will it be from adelaide only as i have seen most of the cases in this forum it is processed from one office. Is it that adelaide is centralised office for processing applications.
> Regards
> Ajay


My first CO was from brisbane, second from adelaide. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pitamdli

Hi Seniors,

Kindly advise, one of my kid passport is pending renewal (already applied for it). So the current passport is canceled.
However while we are waiting for the new passport, time is running out. And i think its better to lodge with the old passport number of my kid.
How can i later update the CO of the new passport number? Does it cause any issues? How to go about this??

Thanks


----------



## bensonjose2000

*Delay for 189 Australian Visa*

Hi All,

I got the 189 visa EOI invitation for 261313 (Systems Engineer) on Oct 10, 2017 and applied the visa on Oct 24, 2017 with all documents attached and fees paid.
Case officer requested clarification documents on Jan 03,2018 and replied with documents on Jan 05, 2018.

EOI Invitation - Oct 10 2017
VISA applied - Oct 24 2017
CO requested clarification - Jan 03, 2017
Replied on Jan 05, 2018.

Its been more than 5 months now and no positive result yet.

Please can anyone let me know the cause of dealy and probably how long it may take for final approval. Many thanks.


----------



## hrpritz

Hi all, can any one please suggest how to call dibp from India to check status of my file. It has been more than 6 months now.


----------



## sravs448

luvjd said:


> Check my timelines if it can give you some relief.
> The name of the game is "waiting"
> BTW, my status is also "Received"


Hi,
Just saw your timeline. So did you actually accepted the invite (paid the fees) after 1 month of receiving it? I am asking because, even I need some time to renew my spouse's passport (Have to renew to correct place of birth) and kid's passport (going to expire). Assuming if I receive invite on April 4,2018 and I will have the new passports ready only by May 10,2018, I am wondering when would be a good time to pay the fees and accept the invite ? Or can I also upload the rest of all the documents in April and upload their new passports in May?


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

hrpritz said:


> Hi all, can any one please suggest how to call dibp from India to check status of my file. It has been more than 6 months now.


+61131881 call on this number check Indian and Australia time zone.. call at exact 8:30AM Australian time otherwise huge waiting time..


----------



## Rddr2018

*Information Provided button*

Hi Friends,

Good day!

CO contacted last week, asking to send my PTE-A score online. As per instructions, i sent scores via the PTE portal. On the confirmation page in PTE portal, it mentioned that the scores will be sent to DIBP in few days.

My agent was saying that, earlier there used to be 'Information Provided' button..soon after we send any requested info to DIBP, we could hit the IP provided button to confirm that we sent requested info however in this case, he does not see the IP provided button and my status continues to show as 'Initial Assessment In progress'. 

1. How do i know, if CO has received my scores?
2. will CO provide any acknowledgement that my scores were received?

Not sure if anyone had a similar situation, I just want to make sure, CO received what they requested on time! to avoid any further delay.

Thank you in advance for your inputs and help!

Regards
RD


----------



## qawi

Rddr2018 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good day!
> 
> CO contacted last week, asking to send my PTE-A score online. As per instructions, i sent scores via the PTE portal. On the confirmation page in PTE portal, it mentioned that the scores will be sent to DIBP in few days.
> 
> My agent was saying that, earlier there used to be 'Information Provided' button..soon after we send any requested info to DIBP, we could hit the IP provided button to confirm that we sent requested info however in this case, he does not see the IP provided button and my status continues to show as 'Initial Assessment In progress'.
> 
> 1. How do i know, if CO has received my scores?
> 2. will CO provide any acknowledgement that my scores were received?
> 
> Not sure if anyone had a similar situation, I just want to make sure, CO received what they requested on time! to avoid any further delay.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your inputs and help!
> 
> Regards
> RD


I was being asked to provide my PTE results online last week as well. i have submitted it straight away, but i had the option to click on the Information provided button on the DIBP website. I submitted mine on the 28th of February. When did you submit yours?


----------



## Rddr2018

I sent my score online on 8th March, couple of days back. I remember reading something around changes in the portal on status etc.. not sure, if this is also part of the change. Is there any way i can get a confirmation that CO has indeed received my PTE score ?

Also, what status did your application show after submitting the Information Provided button ?


----------



## qawi

I guess its just a part of the recent changes on the DIBP website, however you should somehow be able to confirm that they have received your submission. 
After my submission, the status changed to "FURTHER ASSESSMENT".


----------



## Rddr2018

ok, Thank you. I will check with my agent on Monday.


----------



## perfect_devil

qawi said:


> I guess its just a part of the recent changes on the DIBP website, however you should somehow be able to confirm that they have received your submission.
> After my submission, the status changed to "FURTHER ASSESSMENT".


What is your lodgement date?


----------



## Sd1982

Rddr2018 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good day!
> 
> CO contacted last week, asking to send my PTE-A score online. As per instructions, i sent scores via the PTE portal. On the confirmation page in PTE portal, it mentioned that the scores will be sent to DIBP in few days.
> 
> My agent was saying that, earlier there used to be 'Information Provided' button..soon after we send any requested info to DIBP, we could hit the IP provided button to confirm that we sent requested info however in this case, he does not see the IP provided button and my status continues to show as 'Initial Assessment In progress'.
> 
> 1. How do i know, if CO has received my scores?
> 2. will CO provide any acknowledgement that my scores were received?
> 
> Not sure if anyone had a similar situation, I just want to make sure, CO received what they requested on time! to avoid any further delay.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your inputs and help!
> 
> Regards
> RD


Go to the Attach Documents page and you will find this at the bottom if your CO has requested any additional documents:


----------



## luvjd

sravs448 said:


> Hi,
> Just saw your timeline. So did you actually accepted the invite (paid the fees) after 1 month of receiving it? I am asking because, even I need some time to renew my spouse's passport (Have to renew to correct place of birth) and kid's passport (going to expire). Assuming if I receive invite on April 4,2018 and I will have the new passports ready only by May 10,2018, I am wondering when would be a good time to pay the fees and accept the invite ? Or can I also upload the rest of all the documents in April and upload their new passports in May?


When I received the invite, it was presumed that the CO will open the case in 2 to 4 weeks. So someone suggested paying the fee if I can collect and upload the documents within that time frame. 
But, as per the current trend, that timeline seems stretched. 
I suggest you apply as soon as you get the invite and start uploading the documents as and when available,
In my case too, my daughter's passport was expiring. But I submitted the application with old passport and once renewed, I uploaded the new passport details.
I feel I did a mistake by waiting for a month though not sure.


----------



## qawi

I lodged my application on the 30th of September. First CO contact was on 27th of October for Medical, and the second on was on the 28th of February for the PTE result.


----------



## andreyx108b

luvjd said:


> When I received the invite, it was presumed that the CO will open the case in 2 to 4 weeks. So someone suggested paying the fee if I can collect and upload the documents within that time frame.
> 
> But, as per the current trend, that timeline seems stretched.
> 
> I suggest you apply as soon as you get the invite and start uploading the documents as and when available,
> 
> In my case too, my daughter's passport was expiring. But I submitted the application with old passport and once renewed, I uploaded the new passport details.
> 
> I feel I did a mistake by waiting for a month though not sure.




You better to always have all your documents ready when lodging, including you pcc and medical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek101

tashilay said:


> Hi there,
> I see from your timeline, you did Medical only after payment. In that case, how does it work? I have did Health declaration but HAP Id is not auto generated. Guess i have to wait. I have to pay visa fee by 19th March and don't think I can do medical before that.
> 
> 
> Thanks


My consultant asked me to pay the visa fees upfront once I had my PTE scores ready in the 1st week of December. So we didn't really wait for the HAP ID to get generated post the creation of my Immi account. However, upon paying the visa fees, I received the HAP ID on the very next day that allowed me to get my medicals done asap. Hope this helps to answer your question.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

*Filed my visa app on 20-Jan-18*

I have filed my visa app on 20-Jan-18. 
Still waiting to hear from CO as the status still shows as Received. 
my anzco code is 261112 (systems analyst) and i have 75 points. 
Has any one got a grant or CO contact if filed your visa app in Jan-2018?


----------



## mohitkashyap

anant.b.mahajan said:


> I have filed my visa app on 20-Jan-18.
> Still waiting to hear from CO as the status still shows as Received.
> my anzco code is 261112 (systems analyst) and i have 75 points.
> Has any one got a grant or CO contact if filed your visa app in Jan-2018?


Not Really, if you look at 2017 thread then you will realize, most of the grants coming for the filings up to September 2017 and on average time taken is 150-200 days, so given that grant for 2018 is still subjective though there is no set rules for the same.


----------



## vivek101

anant.b.mahajan said:


> I have filed my visa app on 20-Jan-18.
> Still waiting to hear from CO as the status still shows as Received.
> my anzco code is 261112 (systems analyst) and i have 75 points.
> Has any one got a grant or CO contact if filed your visa app in Jan-2018?


Sorry to disappoint you mate. But I guess no one has received a grant for applications filed before Nov-26-2017. 
From what I myself and quite a few number of folks on this forum assume is that the DIBP is clearing the Aug-Oct applications that were put on hold due to CO contacts.
One of the reasons could be that further delay could risk them of exhausting their 1-year validity of PCC/Medicals.

Let's hope the process is fast-tracked and this agonizing wait comes to end soon enough for everyone.


----------



## anishantonyvp

Hello Experts,

I have a question regarding the documents uploading process after Visa application. I applied for 190 NSW Visa on 27th Jan and paid my visa fees as soon as I got the invitation. I took my medicals and continued to upload PCCs, supporting documents related to work experience and Spouse's Functional English proof till 27th Feb.

Looking at the threads here I could make out in some cases CO had asked for a PCC from a country where the applicant/dependent have not stayed for a year. My wife was with me in South Africa for 7 months. I have not applied for South African PCC for her while filing the visa. After seeing the thread I proactively applied for South African PCC for her and I will be receiving the same in a month's time. 

Once I receive the South African PCC for my wife should I go ahead and upload it without being asked by the CO ? My question is whether uploading a supporting document would further push your application back in the queue ? I don't want to lose the time. Please help me.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

thanks. on the website they claim that most of the complete applications are processed within 3 months, hence asked.


----------



## kinnu369

anishantonyvp said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have a question regarding the documents uploading process after Visa application. I applied for 190 NSW Visa on 27th Jan and paid my visa fees as soon as I got the invitation. I took my medicals and continued to upload PCCs, supporting documents related to work experience and Spouse's Functional English proof till 27th Feb.
> 
> Looking at the threads here I could make out in some cases CO had asked for a PCC from a country where the applicant/dependent have not stayed for a year. My wife was with me in South Africa for 7 months. I have not applied for South African PCC for her while filing the visa. After seeing the thread I proactively applied for South African PCC for her and I will be receiving the same in a month's time.
> 
> Once I receive the South African PCC for my wife should I go ahead and upload it without being asked by the CO ? My question is whether uploading a supporting document would further push your application back in the queue ? I don't want to lose the time. Please help me.


That's an appreciable proactive step. Definitely positive to your case.. Go ahead. Cheers

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhr123

anishantonyvp said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have a question regarding the documents uploading process after Visa application. I applied for 190 NSW Visa on 27th Jan and paid my visa fees as soon as I got the invitation. I took my medicals and continued to upload PCCs, supporting documents related to work experience and Spouse's Functional English proof till 27th Feb.
> 
> Looking at the threads here I could make out in some cases CO had asked for a PCC from a country where the applicant/dependent have not stayed for a year. My wife was with me in South Africa for 7 months. I have not applied for South African PCC for her while filing the visa. After seeing the thread I proactively applied for South African PCC for her and I will be receiving the same in a month's time.
> 
> Once I receive the South African PCC for my wife should I go ahead and upload it without being asked by the CO ? My question is whether uploading a supporting document would further push your application back in the queue ? I don't want to lose the time. Please help me.


More related evidence will enhance ur case for direct grant and uploading new docs won't push ur application back.
In my case i uploaded new docs (related to my wife) just a week before getting direct grant.


----------



## roshzone

*Is lodged date or score the priority*

Hi Friends

Just curious to know if lodged date is the priority of processing or score. ie if some one with 75 points gets an invite this month will that be processed first or a 65 points lodged couple of months ago. 

Thanks in advance 
__________________
ANZSCO Code : 261313

PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 82 R 74 S 75 W 82
EOI Lodged : 10rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
Invited: 18th October, 2017
Visa Fee: 23st November,2017
Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 30th November
CO Contact : 21st Feb, 2018 
Replied on : 21st Feb, 2018


----------



## SMR1

As per my observation in most of the cases. .. 1st lodge 1st grant ... Rest seniors can tell us .


----------



## shambalaya

*TOEFL iBT score*

I am trying to send my spouses TOEFL ibt scores to DIBP. I was able to send my PTE score to them electronically via the PTE website. However, I am not able to find the 'DIBP code' on the TOEFL website. Has anyone here delivered their toefl ibt scores to DIBP via the ets website ? IF yes, could you please share the institution code ? Thanks !


----------



## smaikap

roshzone said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Just curious to know if lodged date is the priority of processing or score. ie if some one with 75 points gets an invite this month will that be processed first or a 65 points lodged couple of months ago.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 82 R 74 S 75 W 82
> EOI Lodged : 10rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 23st November,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 30th November
> CO Contact : 21st Feb, 2018
> Replied on : 21st Feb, 2018


Point has no role to play once you submit your visa application.

A humble request. May you please add / update your case in Myimmitracker. It helps all of us monitor the trend 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

*Need Help on ACS*

Hi All,

New to Forum- Going to start Australia PR, details are as below:

My Profile:
Age - 28
Edu - B.Tech (ECE)
Exp - 5 years and 7 months (3 years & 7 months with Services company & 2 years with Product Company)
Job Role - Senior Software Engineer/Data Migration Specialist(MS SQL development, MSBI, Data Migration, Reporting, .NET, VBA, Application Support, Worked in UK for <4 months)
PTE/IELTS - Yet to give

Wife Profile:
Age - 29
Edu - BCA+MCA
Exp - 5 years with Services company (No company changes)
Job Role - Application Development Senior Analyst (VBA Developer, MS Excel/Access, MS SQL development, MSBI, .NET, VBA, Application Support, Trained in MSBI. Microsoft certified with 3 certificates. Worked in UK for >6 months)
PTE/IELTS - Yet to give

My wife would be primary applicant, points are
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
Language - 10(considering least)
Partner Skill - 5
190 nominated - 5
Total - 189(65), 190(70)

We are planning to start ACS by end of this month. Below are the queries we have:

1. Please help us by matching the ANZSCO codes, we think it should be from 2613 category - 261311, 261312, 261399, 261313 but not able to decide as all are almost same. 
2. Please do share the process of getting affidavit if we do not get experience letter from our companies. 
3. Please advise if we should go for agent (Abhinav Outsourcing Pvt. Ltd. or Phoenix Global Resettlement Services) or do by ourselves.


----------



## ss_aus_2017

*Dec2017 Grant*

It looks like,they are not approving any new cases since 21st of November. 
And are clearing a pool of backlog cases.
DO they normally follow this pattern in March/April.
With this speed, i dont see getting any updates for Dec2017 guys anytime before April


----------



## shekharsince1986

ss_aus_2017 said:


> It looks like,they are not approving any new cases since 21st of November.
> And are clearing a pool of backlog cases.
> DO they normally follow this pattern in March/April.
> With this speed, i dont see getting any updates for Dec2017 guys anytime before April


Relax, don't do the overthinking part









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Legend07

Hi Experts,

I have got a response from the DIBP asking for more evidence of employment one of which is the payslips from 2013-16. Although I have already provided the bank statements for the same period, I am still asked for the payslips which I don't have. Unfortunately, my company doesn't have a copy of it either. 

In such a case, how do I respond to DIBP with a comment? All I see is an information provided button. Appreciate. your quick response.

Cheers,
legen07


----------



## mhr123

Legend07 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have got a response from the DIBP asking for more evidence of employment one of which is the payslips from 2013-16. Although I have already provided the bank statements for the same period, I am still asked for the payslips which I don't have. Unfortunately, my company doesn't have a copy of it either.
> 
> In such a case, how do I respond to DIBP with a comment? All I see is an information provided button. Appreciate. your quick response.
> 
> Cheers,
> legen07


Get a letter from the employer that they cannot provide the payslips for these period.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Same here. Not able to find any historical pattern. Always seen 1 or 2 new applications along with old ones but this time it seems new ones are completely stopped. This is way confusing. 



ss_aus_2017 said:


> It looks like,they are not approving any new cases since 21st of November.
> And are clearing a pool of backlog cases.
> DO they normally follow this pattern in March/April.
> With this speed, i dont see getting any updates for Dec2017 guys anytime before April


----------



## mohitkashyap

Based on the trend it looks like now 150-180 days kind of waiting period or they are mainly approving the old applications first, last week there were few grants until September.


----------



## ssvk2018

I have a question related to HAP ID generation.
i just answered the declarations for generating the HAP ID and submitted. 
This is what i got (attachment). What Is This Source? 
it's confusing me. can someone please explain?


----------



## wahajmeer

Subscribing to this thread

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## luvjd

ssvk2018 said:


> I have a question related to HAP ID generation.
> i just answered the declarations for generating the HAP ID and submitted.
> This is what i got (attachment). What Is This Source?
> it's confusing me. can someone please explain?


Probably referring to the country where you will use these results. It was same for me.
No need to worry about it.


----------



## tashilay

*Help- Interpreting ACS*

Hello Senior (You all passed my stage),

I have a problem. Kindly help me understand this.

I have ACS assessed me 2006 to 2008 (2 years 4 months) deducted and 

May 2008-March 2016 as relevant.

But I did my Masters in 2009-2010. 

ACS didn't deduct my Masters, they mentioned it as relevant. 

In my EOI, do I claim 7 years 11 months or 

deduct 2 years for study and claim for 

5 years 11 months?

I m so worried if I did mistake in my EOI for claiming whole of 2008-2016 and scared of black listing


----------



## luvjd

tashilay said:


> Hello Senior (You all passed my stage),
> 
> I have a problem. Kindly help me understand this.
> 
> I have ACS assessed me 2006 to 2008 (2 years 4 months) deducted and
> 
> May 2008-March 2016 as relevant.
> 
> But I did my Masters in 2009-2010.
> 
> ACS didn't deduct my Masters, they mentioned it as relevant.
> 
> In my EOI, do I claim 7 years 11 months or
> 
> deduct 2 years for study and claim for
> 
> 5 years 11 months?
> 
> I m so worried if I did mistake in my EOI for claiming whole of 2008-2016 and scared of black listing


Were you working while doing Masters ( Part-time) or it was full time?
If possible, copy paste full assessment letter for a better judgment.


----------



## tashilay

luvjd said:


> Were you working while doing Masters ( Part-time) or it was full time?
> If possible, copy paste full assessment letter for a better judgment.


This is Assessment letter. I wasn't working at all. I was full time student. 
*

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 26 April 2016.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Information Technology from Queensland University of Technology completed November 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Science from University of Delhi completed October 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after April 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/06 - 03/16 (10yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer*

Sorry for cross posting. I didn't realise the different until the forum mod reminded me.So sorry once again everyone.


----------



## luvjd

tashilay said:


> This is Assessment letter. I wasn't working at all. I was full time student.
> *
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 26 April 2016.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> Your Master of Information Technology from Queensland University of Technology completed November 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science from University of Delhi completed October 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after April 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 01/06 - 03/16 (10yrs 2mths)
> Position: Software Engineer*
> 
> Sorry for cross posting. I didn't realise the different until the forum mod reminded me.So sorry once again everyone.


If you were not working while doing Masters, how did ACS assess that period?
It's confusing. Is it a mistake by ACS?


----------



## tashilay

luvjd said:


> If you were not working while doing Masters, how did ACS assess that period?
> It's confusing. Is it a mistake by ACS?


What can I do? DO I have to reassess or can I decrease two more years from experience. For me I thought 2 years 4 months deducted from 2006-April 2008 was to match that. i hope I don't have to reassess for their oversight  though


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Dates: 01/06 - 03/16 (10yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer 

Were you in the same position for 10 years in the same organisation? How have you completed masters if during the job? If masters are done Full Time, how did you submit experience for all 10 years i.e. you must have given some R&R or VoE document mentioning all 10 years. 



tashilay said:


> What can I do? DO I have to reassess or can I decrease two more years from experience. For me I thought 2 years 4 months deducted from 2006-April 2008 was to match that. i hope I don't have to reassess for their oversight  though


----------



## luvjd

tashilay said:


> What can I do? DO I have to reassess or can I decrease two more years from experience. For me I thought 2 years 4 months deducted from 2006-April 2008 was to match that. i hope I don't have to reassess for their oversight  though


Send them an email for clarification.If it is their oversight, they will correct it or if not they will give you the correct explanation.


----------



## tashilay

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Dates: 01/06 - 03/16 (10yrs 2mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> 
> Were you in the same position for 10 years in the same organisation? How have you completed masters if during the job? If masters are done Full Time, how did you submit experience for all 10 years i.e. you must have given some R&R or VoE document mentioning all 10 years.


In Ref letter it says I worked for my company till April 2016. upto date then. Tehcnically, I was. I was sent to study by my company. I was paid back home. But I submitted both degree and Masters .

ACS should have deducted from my Masters. I thought 2 years 4 months deducted in the beginning was to match that study time. 

Anyways..need to go to MARA now

Thanks


----------



## sonagar26

Hi,

Anyone grants recently for ppl who applied for Visa around last week of October?


----------



## SMR1

I m 2nd week of Oct 2107 ... no grant yet .... waiting


----------



## novio

SMR1 said:


> I m 2nd week of Oct 2107 ... no grant yet .... waiting


I am also 2nd Week october 2017, still no grant


----------



## shubhamjuneja7

*EOI Lodged... How long to wait for the ITA*

Hi folks,

I have filed my EOI for 189, 190 NSW and VIC on March 9th, 2018.

My time line is as follows:

Jan 13 - ACS submitted
Feb 5 - PTE Attempt 1 - 78
March 2 - +ve ACS
March 7 - PTE Attempt 2 - 90 all and overall
March 9 - EOI

Till when shall I be able to receive an invite for sponsorship for any of the EOIs?

I have claimed points as below:
Age - 30
Edu - 15
English - 20
NSW/VIC Sponsorship - 5 for 190
Total points - 65/70 for 189/190

Any help or forecast would be highly appreciated.
I see a lot of folks hanging in around here from long and I am sure their experience and observation might be a little worthy to rely on despite the sporadic nature of the immigration department.

Cheers to All


----------



## shekharsince1986

ANZSCO : 263111
Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
ACS : 10 July 2017 to 23 Aug 2017
EOI DOE: 28 Aug 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
PCC: 18 Sep 2017
Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
Visa Grant:14 March 2018:whoo:


----------



## novio

Guys, guide me how to apply for State Sponsored Visa, i only applied for 189, not 190? 
Can i apply for state nominations as well?
Do i need to pay again for state nominations?


----------



## rosh.shan

Hi,
In some of the documents, I have middle name mentioned for ex - Sachin Ramesh Tendulkar and in others it is only Sachin Tendulkar with no mention of middle name. Is this acceptable or do I need to submit an affidavit to be on the safer side ?


----------



## perfect_devil

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have filed my EOI for 189, 190 NSW and VIC on March 9th, 2018.
> 
> My time line is as follows:
> 
> Jan 13 - ACS submitted
> Feb 5 - PTE Attempt 1 - 78
> March 2 - +ve ACS
> March 7 - PTE Attempt 2 - 90 all and overall
> March 9 - EOI
> 
> Till when shall I be able to receive an invite for sponsorship for any of the EOIs?
> 
> I have claimed points as below:
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> English - 20
> NSW/VIC Sponsorship - 5 for 190
> Total points - 65/70 for 189/190
> 
> Any help or forecast would be highly appreciated.
> I see a lot of folks hanging in around here from long and I am sure their experience and observation might be a little worthy to rely on despite the sporadic nature of the immigration department.
> 
> Cheers to All


With 65 for 189, people are waiting from last year April and haven't got the invite yet.
You never know if they are going to invite 65 pointers ever. Try to increase your points whatever it takes to.


----------



## perfect_devil

shekharsince1986 said:


> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
> ACS : 10 July 2017 to 23 Aug 2017
> EOI DOE: 28 Aug 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
> PCC: 18 Sep 2017
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
> Visa Grant:14 March 2018:whoo:


Congrats Shekhar!


----------



## perfect_devil

novio said:


> Guys, guide me how to apply for State Sponsored Visa, i only applied for 189, not 190?
> Can i apply for state nominations as well?
> Do i need to pay again for state nominations?


File a seperate EOI for 190. The process is more or less similar to 189 apart from choosing the Visa category.
You will need to pay 300 dollars if selected by any state. Post that they will send the invite.


----------



## perfect_devil

rosh.shan said:


> Hi,
> In some of the documents, I have middle name mentioned for ex - Sachin Ramesh Tendulkar and in others it is only Sachin Tendulkar with no mention of middle name. Is this acceptable or do I need to submit an affidavit to be on the safer side ?


Better to get an affidavit from a notary and upload that with a cover note explaining the situation.


----------



## sonamt

tashilay said:


> In Ref letter it says I worked for my company till April 2016. upto date then. Tehcnically, I was. I was sent to study by my company. I was paid back home. But I submitted both degree and Masters .
> 
> 
> 
> ACS should have deducted from my Masters. I thought 2 years 4 months deducted in the beginning was to match that study time.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways..need to go to MARA now
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I had the same issue. I think it is not the oversight of acs but the way you specified your employment period in employment work reference submitted to acs. I consulted few MARA and they said I should be safe as far as I don't claim points for those masters study period under employment. Anyways you must have claimed 5 pts under Aus study criteria so you should deduct masters study period from employment. Technically, if you have deducted acs skilled employment eligibility period and masters study period in your eoi, I think you are safe. Just my thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay

sonamt said:


> I had the same issue. I think it is not the oversight of acs but the way you specified your employment period in employment work reference submitted to acs. I consulted few MARA and they said I should be safe as far as I don't claim points for those masters study period under employment. Anyways you must have claimed 5 pts under Aus study criteria so you should deduct masters study period from employment. Technically, if you have deducted acs skilled employment eligibility period and masters study period in your eoi, I think you are safe. Just my thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are more clear than some MARA I talked to. Some can't even make out if I did mistake there. 

Thank you for the response. Will let this ITA lapse and file fresh one with 70 point and do English again to improve. Meanwhile it will be June-July. So not anywhere near now.

Thanks once again


----------



## sonamt

tashilay said:


> You are more clear than some MARA I talked to. Some can't even make out if I did mistake there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response. Will let this ITA lapse and file fresh one with 70 point and do English again to improve. Meanwhile it will be June-July. So not anywhere near now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks once again




But in our signature you have claimed 70 pts for 189, which should be a correct claim right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitali241086

hello all, I have applied with 65 points on december 10. Still no case officer has been assigned. Can anyone let me know if case officer assignment or visa processing time depends on points? will higher point holder’s application get priority in processing?


----------



## luvjd

mitali241086 said:


> hello all, I have applied with 65 points on december 10. Still no case officer has been assigned. Can anyone let me know if case officer assignment or visa processing time depends on points? will higher point holder’s application get priority in processing?


It doesn't depend on the points once submitted. Points matter only until invitation.
Many applications who submitted before you are still in the same status. So don't worry about it.


----------



## saikat

shekharsince1986 said:


> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
> ACS : 10 July 2017 to 23 Aug 2017
> EOI DOE: 28 Aug 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
> PCC: 18 Sep 2017
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
> Visa Grant:14 March 2018:whoo:


Congratulations! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

i have a query regarding bank statements..
i have colour statements from 2011 to 2013, but from 2014 to 2017 i could get statement only in black and white form. so i got bank seal on the black and white set. 
Is the seal required for colour statements as well?
I'm planning to provide colour statements till 2013 (without bank seal) and after that BnW statements with seal. is this fine?
Or is it better to take BnW for all years with seal?


----------



## tashilay

sonamt said:


> But in our signature you have claimed 70 pts for 189, which should be a correct claim right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's right


----------



## vivek101

shekharsince1986 said:


> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
> ACS : 10 July 2017 to 23 Aug 2017
> EOI DOE: 28 Aug 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
> PCC: 18 Sep 2017
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
> Visa Grant:14 March 2018:whoo:


Congratulations mate. A bright future awaits you.

Your grant bears testament to the fact that the DIBP is indeed working on clearing the backlog for applications submitted before 21-Nov-2017.
Folks who've submitted their visa applications post Dec-2017 shouldn't expect any response before April-May.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*No Communication since 6-Dec*

ANZSCO - 261313

Point total - 189-70

Visa Lodged: 12th October
Last document (India PCC) uploaded on 3rd December
Immi Commencement email: 6th December,2017

After that no progress or no CO contact. How to track the progress.

Is there anyone else with similar timelines.


----------



## Legend07

Hi Guys,

I did post this question earlier about DIBP asking for my old payslips which I don't have. As @mhr123 suggested, I checked with my employer for a letter mentioning they cannot provide that info, but couldn't get it. Does anyone know how can I inform the same to DIBP? How do I send them a message when I submit additional information? Appreciate your thoughts.
-Cheers,
Legend07


----------



## SMR1

Same boat Sir !


----------



## mhr123

Legend07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I did post this question earlier about DIBP asking for my old payslips which I don't have. As @mhr123 suggested, I checked with my employer for a letter mentioning they cannot provide that info, but couldn't get it. Does anyone know how can I inform the same to DIBP? How do I send them a message when I submit additional information? Appreciate your thoughts.
> -Cheers,
> Legend07


One more Option :

Send them an email from ur registered email (same email CO uses to contact u) to ur office, asking them if they can provide the info related to ur payslip... if they reply saying "no" , u can share that email with CO... that officially they hv declared they can't do it, it will act as evidence.
Else if, ur ex office didn't respond , send them a reminder and then take these 2 emails and share it with CO.


----------



## Blazing_Dragon

*Hi*



Expat_vinay said:


> ANZSCO - 261313
> 
> Point total - 189-70
> 
> Visa Lodged: 12th October
> Last document (India PCC) uploaded on 3rd December
> Immi Commencement email: 6th December,2017
> 
> After that no progress or no CO contact. How to track the progress.
> 
> Is there anyone else with similar timelines.


Hi Vinay,

I received IMC on 13th Nov 2017 & Grant on 6th March 2018. No additional docs requested, not sure of any EV. 

Btw, there is no way you can track the progress, just can take inference from similar cases. 

I hope, you should receive your grant by Mid April.

Cheers, till then you can plan about your subsequent move.


----------



## Blazing_Dragon

*Hi*



ssvk2018 said:


> i have a query regarding bank statements..
> i have colour statements from 2011 to 2013, but from 2014 to 2017 i could get statement only in black and white form. so i got bank seal on the black and white set.
> Is the seal required for colour statements as well?
> I'm planning to provide colour statements till 2013 (without bank seal) and after that BnW statements with seal. is this fine?
> Or is it better to take BnW for all years with seal?


Hi, 

I believe it is good to provide Bank statements (Better to have color, if color not possible then BnW, if still not possible leave it) to strengthen your case & expect a faster Grant. 

However, It is not essential to include Bank statements. I didn't uploaded and got Grant in 156 days.


----------



## andreyx108b

anant.b.mahajan said:


> I have filed my visa app on 20-Jan-18.
> 
> Still waiting to hear from CO as the status still shows as Received.
> 
> my anzco code is 261112 (systems analyst) and i have 75 points.
> 
> Has any one got a grant or CO contact if filed your visa app in Jan-2018?




There are none as far as i can see... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshzone

novio said:


> Guys, guide me how to apply for State Sponsored Visa, i only applied for 189, not 190?
> Can i apply for state nominations as well?
> Do i need to pay again for state nominations?


Congrats

-------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code : 261313

PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 82 R 74 S 75 W 82
EOI Lodged : 10th April, 2017 with 65 Points
Invited: 18th October, 2017
Visa Fee: 23rd November,2017
Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 30th November
CO Contact : 21st Feb, 2018 
Replied on : 21st Feb, 2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## meblackhawk

Dear friends, 
Please guide me here, I am filling form 1221. In the section Part H – *Details of your contact in Australia*, have filled my cousin's contact details (Q. 30, 31 and 32) who is staying Melbourne. Question 33 is to provide Contact's current employment details, she is not working currently. Can I leave this question blank by just filling her contact details or should I remove her details completely. Thank you.


----------



## luvjd

meblackhawk said:


> Dear friends,
> Please guide me here, I am filling form 1221. In the section Part H – *Details of your contact in Australia*, have filled my cousin's contact details (Q. 30, 31 and 32) who is staying Melbourne. Question 33 is to provide Contact's current employment details, she is not working currently. Can I leave this question blank by just filling her contact details or should I remove her details completely. Thank you.


Leave the employment details blank or say Unemployed. No need to remove all the details.


----------



## austaspirant

*Where to upload Passport Size Photograph*

Dear Seniors,

I am not able to find the required folder in IMMI account to upload the passport photographs. 

Can you please help me in letting know that where I have to upload it?


----------



## perfect_devil

austaspirant said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am not able to find the required folder in IMMI account to upload the passport photographs.
> 
> Can you please help me in letting know that where I have to upload it?


It's not required. But if you want,add that in "Others" section.


----------



## SVW3690

Till which lodged date, people have received their invite. I couldn't see immitracker moving for a long time  It stopped at 26th Nov


----------



## vivek101

SVW3690 said:


> Till which lodged date, people have received their invite. I couldn't see immitracker moving for a long time  It stopped at 26th Nov


It appears that DIBP is clearing pre-Nov cases as an effort to get rid of the backlog.

Hopefully we should see the cases that were submitted post-December, moving by April-end or the beginning of June.


----------



## SVW3690

Thanks Vivek for your insights. The 190 grant visa tracker is moving good, grant were provided till 24/12. Looks like that is a separate queue


----------



## saini.amandeep

Dear All...Finally GRANTED today for me n my family!!

261111 Business analyst

Lodged - 25th Sept

CO contact - 6th Nov

Responded - 13th Sept

Golden Grant - 15th March

It's a tough ask to wait each and every moment for that mail to arrive but just be patient... everyone will have their own moment of happiness very soon..

...wishing you all very best of luck n health....

...till we meet down under!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

I see one case getting direct grant today who had lodged on 26th Nov. No CO Contact for him so hoping they have started looking at fresh application. 
Those who have applied within those days (till 30th Nov) should look forward to emails soon.



vivek101 said:


> It appears that DIBP is clearing pre-Nov cases as an effort to get rid of the backlog.
> 
> Hopefully we should see the cases that were submitted post-December, moving by April-end or the beginning of June.


----------



## kinnu369

saini.amandeep said:


> Dear All...Finally GRANTED today for me n my family!!
> 
> 261111 Business analyst
> 
> Lodged - 25th Sept
> 
> CO contact - 6th Nov
> 
> Responded - 13th Sept
> 
> Golden Grant - 15th March
> 
> It's a tough ask to wait each and every moment for that mail to arrive but just be patient... everyone will have their own moment of happiness very soon..
> 
> ...wishing you all very best of luck n health....
> 
> ...till we meet down under!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

sort the tracker on grant date and you will understand what DIBP is doing recently 



SVW3690 said:


> Till which lodged date, people have received their invite. I couldn't see immitracker moving for a long time  It stopped at 26th Nov


----------



## preet123

*Grant*

Dear all,

With the mix feeling I am stating that I got grant today. I am so happy since this grant mean something different then just going to Australia for me . I want you all to have patience, soon you will be have your luck with you. just keep doing right things. 
Since I applied myself and feeling that I may have other CO contact, but god grace seem no EV and nothing contact from AHC.

Signature:-
263312-- 
IELTS:- 7-Jan-17
EA Applied:- 22-Apr-17
EA outcome:- 29-Jun-17
EOI lodged:- 2-Jul-17 with 65 points
Invited:- 6-Sep 
Visa lodged:- 1 Oct -17
Co Contact:- 14 Nov 17 (for current employment R&R)
CO replied:- 21 Nov 17
Granted:- 15 March 18

Thanks to Mr tiger, Mr Newbienz, and all other who helped .,. I wish you all luck.

Regards
Preet


----------



## austaspirant

preet123 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the mix feeling I am stating that I got grant today. I am so happy since this grant mean something different then just going to Australia for me . I want you all to have patience, soon you will be have your luck with you. just keep doing right things.
> Since I applied myself and feeling that I may have other CO contact, but god grace seem no EV and nothing contact from AHC.
> 
> Signature:-
> 263312--
> IELTS:- 7-Jan-17
> EA Applied:- 22-Apr-17
> EA outcome:- 29-Jun-17
> EOI lodged:- 2-Jul-17 with 65 points
> Invited:- 6-Sep
> Visa lodged:- 1 Oct -17
> Co Contact:- 14 Nov 17 (for current employment R&R)
> CO replied:- 21 Nov 17
> Granted:- 15 March 18
> 
> Thanks to Mr tiger, Mr Newbienz, and all other who helped .,. I wish you all luck.
> 
> Regards
> Preet



Congrats Preet


----------



## sharv

preet123 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the mix feeling I am stating that I got grant today. I am so happy since this grant mean something different then just going to Australia for me . I want you all to have patience, soon you will be have your luck with you. just keep doing right things.
> Since I applied myself and feeling that I may have other CO contact, but god grace seem no EV and nothing contact from AHC.
> 
> Signature:-
> 263312--
> IELTS:- 7-Jan-17
> EA Applied:- 22-Apr-17
> EA outcome:- 29-Jun-17
> EOI lodged:- 2-Jul-17 with 65 points
> Invited:- 6-Sep
> Visa lodged:- 1 Oct -17
> Co Contact:- 14 Nov 17 (for current employment R&R)
> CO replied:- 21 Nov 17
> Granted:- 15 March 18
> 
> Thanks to Mr tiger, Mr Newbienz, and all other who helped .,. I wish you all luck.
> 
> Regards
> Preet


congratulations preet!! good luck for you future.


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kommagan

Applied 22-Sep-2017 with 75 points. Got a direct grant today 15-March-2018. Stay confident. Good things will happen.


----------



## kinnu369

kommagan said:


> Applied 22-Sep-2017 with 75 points. Got a direct grant today 15-March-2018. Stay confident. Good things will happen.


Congrats! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

kinnu369 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


What was your CO contact buddy?


----------



## AQTLM1905

maulikdoshi82 said:


> I see one case getting direct grant today who had lodged on 26th Nov. No CO Contact for him so hoping they have started looking at fresh application.
> Those who have applied within those days (till 30th Nov) should look forward to emails soon.


I too do see two cases lodged post 21-Nov getting grant today. Hopefully, if we see some other updates tomorrow with the same lodge time then we may confirm that DIBP has returned to the stack of new applications :rockon:


----------



## ss_aus_2017

*National PCC for more than 10 years stay overseas*

Hi All,

My spouse has stayed 10 years overseas, for which we have uploaded the police verification.
But since the duration was above 10 years, we haven't done the India police verification. 
As per Australia immigration site "Provide police clearance certificate where you have spent more than 12 months within the last 10 years" My concern is can CO get confused and still ask for the national police verification. Please let me know how can i avoid it.


----------



## mhr123

ss_aus_2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My spouse has stayed 10 years overseas, for which we have uploaded the police verification.
> But since the duration was above 10 years, we haven't done the India police verification.
> As per Australia immigration site "Provide police clearance certificate where you have spent more than 12 months within the last 10 years" My concern is can CO get confused and still ask for the national police verification. Please let me know how can i avoid it.


So what's the issue in getting India PCC.. it takes 8-10 days. I also stayed 13 yrs outside india, still i applied for Indian PCC and got it.


----------



## ss_aus_2017

mhr123 said:


> So what's the issue in getting India PCC.. it takes 8-10 days. I also stayed 13 yrs outside india, still i applied for Indian PCC and got it.


thanks for your response, he is frequent traveler and needs his passport mostly but now i am also planning to get for him as well just to be safe. For myself it took 3-4 weeks to get the PCC result though.


----------



## Robi14

hi 

I loged VISA file for 189 one week ago and applied for PCC. How much time it takes for PCC? and after submitting all documents how much time it takes to get PR


----------



## vivek101

maulikdoshi82 said:


> I see one case getting direct grant today who had lodged on 26th Nov. No CO Contact for him so hoping they have started looking at fresh application.
> Those who have applied within those days (till 30th Nov) should look forward to emails soon.


Great. Hopefully April brings good news for all of us.


----------



## vivek101

Robi14 said:


> hi
> 
> I loged VISA file for 189 one week ago and applied for PCC. How much time it takes for PCC? and after submitting all documents how much time it takes to get PR


Hello Robi,

Issuance of a PCC depends on the country which you're it from. For eg, a UK PCC is delivered within 8-12 days unless there are delays by the postal service carriers.

It's not possible to answer your second question. There are cases wherein applicants have received their PR within 15 days while there are people who had to wait for 3-4 years. However, the average wait time for a 189 visa is around 140-200 days based on the current trends.
You might want to explore myimmitracker.com for some insights.

Good luck.
Cheers!


----------



## ajay1558

kommagan said:


> Applied 22-Sep-2017 with 75 points. Got a direct grant today 15-March-2018. Stay confident. Good things will happen.


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

preet123 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the mix feeling I am stating that I got grant today. I am so happy since this grant mean something different then just going to Australia for me . I want you all to have patience, soon you will be have your luck with you. just keep doing right things.
> Since I applied myself and feeling that I may have other CO contact, but god grace seem no EV and nothing contact from AHC.
> 
> Signature:-
> 263312--
> IELTS:- 7-Jan-17
> EA Applied:- 22-Apr-17
> EA outcome:- 29-Jun-17
> EOI lodged:- 2-Jul-17 with 65 points
> Invited:- 6-Sep
> Visa lodged:- 1 Oct -17
> Co Contact:- 14 Nov 17 (for current employment R&R)
> CO replied:- 21 Nov 17
> Granted:- 15 March 18
> 
> Thanks to Mr tiger, Mr Newbienz, and all other who helped .,. I wish you all luck.
> 
> Regards
> Preet


Congrats Preet


----------



## ajay1558

saini.amandeep said:


> Dear All...Finally GRANTED today for me n my family!!
> 
> 261111 Business analyst
> 
> Lodged - 25th Sept
> 
> CO contact - 6th Nov
> 
> Responded - 13th Sept
> 
> Golden Grant - 15th March
> 
> It's a tough ask to wait each and every moment for that mail to arrive but just be patient... everyone will have their own moment of happiness very soon..
> 
> ...wishing you all very best of luck n health....
> 
> ...till we meet down under!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## Robi14

How many days it take for PCC from India


----------



## vivek101

Robi14 said:


> How many days it take for PCC from India


I hope you're aware that PCC in India is isssued by the Ministry of External Affairs. That basically means the issuing authority is the Regional passport Office or the PSK (Passport Seva Kendra).
You'll have to book an appointment as per your convenience. The early, the better.

PCC issuance depends on 2 factors.

1. If your passport issuance date is 5 years or less, then you shall get the PCC on the very same day on your appointment day (provided you clear all the 3 PSK counters i.e. A, B and C)

2. If your passport issuance date is 5 years or more, then your file will be sent to the Police Station under whose jurisdiction your place of residence falls under.
Representatives from the police department (mostly 2 constables) shall visit your house for physical verification.
If all goes well, they shall submit their report and you can follow the progress on your online PCC account on passportindia.gov.in.
The average TAT for all this to happen is 15-20 days. But it might get delayed for unknown reasons.

However, in some cases the age of your passport doesn't really matter. A friend of mine received his PCC on the same day despite having an 8 year old passport.

Note: If you have a renewed passport, then physical police verification will mostly likely happen as it would've been more than 10 years since the last time it happened for your old passport.

Good luck.


----------



## srika

SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
AND SHOW ME
Load Previous
umashanker
Member
Join: Jul 2013
Posts: 256
kathmandu



about 16 hours ago · #26163
Hi
mohitkashyap said:
Original Post
Yes, i wish...i pray...i believe.
Best of luck to both of us 


I am also expecting my grants next.
I have received Immi commencement mail on 30 November 2017 and then no any update.
I hope grants is nearing......
sujitswaroop
Member
Join: Aug 2017
Posts: 94
India



about 4 hours ago · #26164
sujitswaroop said:
Original Post
1.5 Lakhs is way too much - even more than double of what I paid. At the end of the day, even if you go through an agent you need to make sure all the documents are being uploaded at the right time and they are guiding you correctly. 

In my case, my agent even after informing him multiple times he had no clue that I needed to get the US PCC which would take ~4 months time (now it is much faster, you can apply online). After I informed him, he asked me if I was in US anytime during my career, that is the level attention to details you can expect from them. 

At the time of submission, ensure that you review all material before being submitted and make it very clear that the agent will have to submit the documents according to a timeline that you dictate. I had mentioned that within 10 days of receiving the ITA the application had to be lodged, within 10 days of me sending all the documents submission to ACS should be completed, etc. 

Inspite of all this, expect to be surprised by them as they will spring something new every now and then.


Disclaimer... My agent did not tell me that a notarized document is needed for name variations, I found out from my friend and submitted that document.

If you would want to contact my agent send me a private message and I will give you his details.
HARINDERJEET
online
Member
Join: Jan 2017
Posts: 264
Bathinda



about 3 hours ago · #26165
In my immi login it shows:

Type Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489).

Is it same in every one's portal?????
dheerajsharma
online
Member
Join: Sep 2017
Posts: 97
India



about 3 hours ago · #26166
HARINDERJEET said:
Original Post
In my immi login it shows:

Type Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489).

Is it same in every one's portal?????
Yes.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk
gibinwilly
online
New Member
Join: Jul 2016
Posts: 14
india



about 3 hours ago · #26167
How much time after EV u got NJL?


Due to some miscommunication between the verifier and one of employe at my work place. I have received a NJL can someone please help me out with this. The owner/boss is ready to help me out to provide any further information 


Any advice suggestion help advise would be appreciated

I am kind of in a panicy situation 

Plz help[/QUOTE]
gibinwilly
online
New Member
Join: Jul 2016
Posts: 14
india



about 3 hours ago · #26168
how much time after EV u got NJL ???

Kevin22 said:
Original Post
Urgent help

Due to some miscommunication between the verifier and one of employe at my work place. I have received a NJL can someone please help me out with this. The owner/boss is ready to help me out to provide any further information 

Any advice suggestion help advise would be appreciated

I am kind of in a panicy situation 

Plz help
addy2162614
online
New Member
Join: Jan 2017
Posts: 4
Dammam

about 1 hour ago · #26169
Hello All , I have been recently contacted by CO for providing PCC .. I had already provided the PCC for two locations Saudi and Pakistan earlier
In Saudi PCC there was no expiry date and the Issue date was Jan 2017 where in Pakistan PCC issue date was April 2017 and its written on document that the validity is for sixth months which is definately expired 
My question is do I have to provide both PCC or only the expired one ? As the CO mention the PCC on the file have expired 

Any comments please ?
Nish1234
online
New Member
Join: Dec 2017
Posts: 32
Dubai, UAE



about 1 hour ago · #26170
Kevin22 said:
Original Post
Urgent help

Due to some miscommunication between the verifier and one of employe at my work place. I have received a NJL can someone please help me out with this. The owner/boss is ready to help me out to provide any further information 

Any advice suggestion help advise would be appreciated

I am kind of in a panicy situation 

Plz help


One of the things that will help is to give a detailed reference letter with all the work, from your Boss on your performance that are in line with the job description of the skill that you have applied for. Get this notary signed along with proof/documents from your boss that he is also working in the same company during same period.

2nd12th
online
New Member
Join: Nov 2017
Posts: 31
Battery Hill



26 minutes ago · #26171
YES!!! It's being granted, 
My hand is still shaking guys....finally a long journey come to an end. (Waiting 186 visa since 2016, withdraw in Jan 23rd 2018; got an immigration visit in Feb 23rd 2018; I was shocked and scared for my new 189 visa but finally I made it; wow)
Thanks god....

Occupation: chef
189 Visa Logged: September 22nd 
Co contact: 9 November
Granted: March 16
This forum was definitely helpful. Thank you guys.
I wish u all 


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
srika
online
New Member
Join: 17 minutes ago
Posts: 1
India

261112 - Visa lodged date 31- Aug - 2017 with 75 points. Submitted form 815 on Feb 27th 2018. Awaiting grant for myself and family.


----------



## andreyx108b

srika said:


> SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
> AND SHOW ME
> Load Previous
> umashanker
> Member
> Join: Jul 2013
> Posts: 256
> kathmandu
> 
> 
> 
> about 16 hours ago · #26163
> Hi
> mohitkashyap said:
> Original Post
> Yes, i wish...i pray...i believe.
> Best of luck to both of us
> 
> 
> I am also expecting my grants next.
> I have received Immi commencement mail on 30 November 2017 and then no any update.
> I hope grants is nearing......
> sujitswaroop
> Member
> Join: Aug 2017
> Posts: 94
> India
> 
> 
> 
> about 4 hours ago · #26164
> sujitswaroop said:
> Original Post
> 1.5 Lakhs is way too much - even more than double of what I paid. At the end of the day, even if you go through an agent you need to make sure all the documents are being uploaded at the right time and they are guiding you correctly.
> 
> In my case, my agent even after informing him multiple times he had no clue that I needed to get the US PCC which would take ~4 months time (now it is much faster, you can apply online). After I informed him, he asked me if I was in US anytime during my career, that is the level attention to details you can expect from them.
> 
> At the time of submission, ensure that you review all material before being submitted and make it very clear that the agent will have to submit the documents according to a timeline that you dictate. I had mentioned that within 10 days of receiving the ITA the application had to be lodged, within 10 days of me sending all the documents submission to ACS should be completed, etc.
> 
> Inspite of all this, expect to be surprised by them as they will spring something new every now and then.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer... My agent did not tell me that a notarized document is needed for name variations, I found out from my friend and submitted that document.
> 
> If you would want to contact my agent send me a private message and I will give you his details.
> HARINDERJEET
> online
> Member
> Join: Jan 2017
> Posts: 264
> Bathinda
> 
> 
> 
> about 3 hours ago · #26165
> In my immi login it shows:
> 
> Type Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489).
> 
> Is it same in every one's portal?????
> dheerajsharma
> online
> Member
> Join: Sep 2017
> Posts: 97
> India
> 
> 
> 
> about 3 hours ago · #26166
> HARINDERJEET said:
> Original Post
> In my immi login it shows:
> 
> Type Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489).
> 
> Is it same in every one's portal?????
> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk
> gibinwilly
> online
> New Member
> Join: Jul 2016
> Posts: 14
> india
> 
> 
> 
> about 3 hours ago · #26167
> How much time after EV u got NJL?
> 
> 
> Due to some miscommunication between the verifier and one of employe at my work place. I have received a NJL can someone please help me out with this. The owner/boss is ready to help me out to provide any further information
> 
> 
> Any advice suggestion help advise would be appreciated
> 
> I am kind of in a panicy situation
> 
> Plz help


gibinwilly
online
New Member
Join: Jul 2016
Posts: 14
india



about 3 hours ago · #26168
how much time after EV u got NJL ???

Kevin22 said:
Original Post
Urgent help

Due to some miscommunication between the verifier and one of employe at my work place. I have received a NJL can someone please help me out with this. The owner/boss is ready to help me out to provide any further information 

Any advice suggestion help advise would be appreciated

I am kind of in a panicy situation 

Plz help
addy2162614
online
New Member
Join: Jan 2017
Posts: 4
Dammam

about 1 hour ago · #26169
Hello All , I have been recently contacted by CO for providing PCC .. I had already provided the PCC for two locations Saudi and Pakistan earlier
In Saudi PCC there was no expiry date and the Issue date was Jan 2017 where in Pakistan PCC issue date was April 2017 and its written on document that the validity is for sixth months which is definately expired 
My question is do I have to provide both PCC or only the expired one ? As the CO mention the PCC on the file have expired 

Any comments please ?
Nish1234
online
New Member
Join: Dec 2017
Posts: 32
Dubai, UAE



about 1 hour ago · #26170
Kevin22 said:
Original Post
Urgent help

Due to some miscommunication between the verifier and one of employe at my work place. I have received a NJL can someone please help me out with this. The owner/boss is ready to help me out to provide any further information 

Any advice suggestion help advise would be appreciated

I am kind of in a panicy situation 

Plz help


One of the things that will help is to give a detailed reference letter with all the work, from your Boss on your performance that are in line with the job description of the skill that you have applied for. Get this notary signed along with proof/documents from your boss that he is also working in the same company during same period.

2nd12th
online
New Member
Join: Nov 2017
Posts: 31
Battery Hill



26 minutes ago · #26171
YES!!! It's being granted, 
My hand is still shaking guys....finally a long journey come to an end. (Waiting 186 visa since 2016, withdraw in Jan 23rd 2018; got an immigration visit in Feb 23rd 2018; I was shocked and scared for my new 189 visa but finally I made it; wow)
Thanks god....

Occupation: chef
189 Visa Logged: September 22nd 
Co contact: 9 November
Granted: March 16
This forum was definitely helpful. Thank you guys.
I wish u all 


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
srika
online
New Member
Join: 17 minutes ago
Posts: 1
India

261112 - Visa lodged date 31- Aug - 2017 with 75 points. Submitted form 815 on Feb 27th 2018. Awaiting grant for myself and family.[/QUOTE]



Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koustubh250

Hello,

I have applied for 189 visa Skilled Independent

Visa application date 19th May
Visa Invitation:19th Nov
CO contact for extra documents: 28th February
Reply to CO with the needed documents: 15th March

Since, I took about two weeks to respond the CO, will it cause any delay in the process?
Until when should I expect my visa?

Koustubh B. Gaikwad


----------



## JasonUC

I am here again with one more dumb question. So, I got my Indian PCC in February and now my passport is about to expire in June. I am just curious if I renew my passport, should I get a new PCC too?


----------



## kevinishining

What is the number to contact GSM Adelaide from outside Australia? I saw somewhere in the forum weeks ago, but couldn't locate that message. Thanks!


----------



## kinnu369

JasonUC said:


> I am here again with one more dumb question. So, I got my Indian PCC in February and now my passport is about to expire in June. I am just curious if I renew my passport, should I get a new PCC too?


No need.. Cheers 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

Actually I am seeing grants given on 17-Mar-18 (Saturday). It's surprising that DIBP operates on weekends too. Great news, if its true.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinishining

No not required. Your PCC is valid for a year since the issue date.


----------



## JasonUC

kevinishining said:


> No not required. Your PCC is valid for a year since the issue date.




Sweet!! Since the PCC mentions the passport number, I was just curious and worried.


----------



## sonagar26

Very happy to share the good news. Got my direct grant today. Lodged on 31st October 

All the best to everyone who are anticipating the good news as well.


----------



## ajay1558

sonagar26 said:


> Very happy to share the good news. Got my direct grant today. Lodged on 31st October
> 
> All the best to everyone who are anticipating the good news as well.


Congrats


----------



## newpain01

guys, I have some documents with numbers referring to my expired passport and national ID, when I apply for visa, should I upload the old passport and national ID as well or it's not important?


----------



## rahulpop1

sonagar26 said:


> Very happy to share the good news. Got my direct grant today. Lodged on 31st October
> 
> All the best to everyone who are anticipating the good news as well.


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

sonagar26 said:


> Very happy to share the good news. Got my direct grant today. Lodged on 31st October
> 
> All the best to everyone who are anticipating the good news as well.




Congrats


----------



## nimesh82

newpain01 said:


> guys, I have some documents with numbers referring to my expired passport and national ID, when I apply for visa, should I upload the old passport and national ID as well or it's not important?


You need to upload all your old expired national documents

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

dhiva_p05 said:


> Actually I am seeing grants given on 17-Mar-18 (Saturday). It's surprising that DIBP operates on weekends too. Great news, if its true.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


This was 2nd such surprising Saturday. Firstly they worked on 24th Feb 2018.

It seems:

1)They have almost stopped picking new application after 26 Nov.

2)There focus is to clear Backlog, Sep-17 they are almost done with ....Oct-17 in full swing.

3)They are picking up CO contacted cases increasingly...


----------



## Robi14

Guys i am bit worried for medical because am color blind and i suspect kidney stone as well. What is extent by which it will impact me


----------



## shekharsince1986

Robi14 said:


> Guys i am bit worried for medical because am color blind and i suspect kidney stone as well. What is extent by which it will impact me


I dont think that would be an issue. Don't worry. 

Only active TB or cancer or life threatening disease patients are doubtful. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mhr123

Robi14 said:


> Guys i am bit worried for medical because am color blind and i suspect kidney stone as well. What is extent by which it will impact me


They don't check color blindness during Medicals... only check ur eye sight by asking u to read letters written on the wall (normal method).

Regarding Kidney stones.. i don't think it shud be an issue as they don't check it...the only X-Ray is done of chest for T.B.


----------



## sanjay07748

Visa processing timelines are no more showing in my application, just wanted to check is it for everyone or just some applications. DIBP system was upgraded recently so might be the cause....


----------



## smaikap

sanjay07748 said:


> Visa processing timelines are no more showing in my application, just wanted to check is it for everyone or just some applications. DIBP system was upgraded recently so might be the cause....


Same for all

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rddr2018

*VISA Grant Received!*

Dear Friends,

Finally after a long wait, we received the VISA grant for our family. I want to thank each and everyone for all your support, inputs, help and encouragement. I will continue to contribute with my inputs to the forum. Here are my timelines.

189 category - Software Engineer
Got ACS results in Feb-2017
Submitted EOI in Mar-2017
Got the Invite in Sep-2017
Submitted Visa docs and Fee in Oct-2017
Got immi commencement email in Nov-2017
CO asked for PTE score in March 1st week-2018
Got VISA grant today 19th March 2018

Thank you again for all your help and support!

All the best to everyone who are waiting for their VISA. 

Best Wishes!!!

Regards
RD


----------



## kinnu369

Rddr2018 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally after a long wait, we received the VISA grant for our family. I want to thank each and everyone for all your support, inputs, help and encouragement. I will continue to contribute with my inputs to the forum. Here are my timelines.
> 
> 189 category - Software Engineer
> Got ACS results in Feb-2017
> Submitted EOI in Mar-2017
> Got the Invite in Sep-2017
> Submitted Visa docs and Fee in Oct-2017
> Got immi commencement email in Nov-2017
> CO asked for PTE score in March 1st week-2018
> Got VISA grant today 19th March 2018
> 
> Thank you again for all your help and support!
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for their VISA.
> 
> Best Wishes!!!
> 
> Regards
> RD



Congrats mate!


----------



## vivek101

Rddr2018 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally after a long wait, we received the VISA grant for our family. I want to thank each and everyone for all your support, inputs, help and encouragement. I will continue to contribute with my inputs to the forum. Here are my timelines.
> 
> 189 category - Software Engineer
> Got ACS results in Feb-2017
> Submitted EOI in Mar-2017
> Got the Invite in Sep-2017
> Submitted Visa docs and Fee in Oct-2017
> Got immi commencement email in Nov-2017
> CO asked for PTE score in March 1st week-2018
> Got VISA grant today 19th March 2018
> 
> Thank you again for all your help and support!
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for their VISA.
> 
> Best Wishes!!!
> 
> Regards
> RD


Congratulations.


----------



## O88V

Hi Guys

In form 80, question 35, it is asking for previous visa and arrival/departure dates for it. I'm bit confused with the dates.

1) I was on the student visa and it is obvious that I can put an arrival date for it. But for departure, I'm not sure what to put. Because I was on 485 class A bridging visa after the expiration of my student visa and I didn't leave the country. Should the departure date be the expiry date of the student visa?

2) Should the arrival date for 485 class A bridging visa be the grant date for it? 

3) Then I converted my 485 bridging visa into a class B because I had to go back to my home country. In that case, I have to add 485 class B visa and then what should be the arrival and departure dates?
Should the arrival date be the visa grant date and departure date be the visa expiry date/when I got my 485 visa?
or, should it be like, the arrival date is the date that I came back to Australia and departure date is the date that I went to my country?

4) Going back again to question 2. The departure date for the 485 class A should be blank or the date that I was granted the class B 485 bridging visa?

Has anyone been in this situation? Can someone please advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sam99a

Hey guys,

I have few question related to Visa 189 which I have applied back in January. Currently the application is in Received status and a CO has NOT been assigned. 


1. I have uploaded the "Indian Income tax return acknowledgement" document for all years. Is this enough ? Is this the document which the members of the forum refer to when they talk about uploading tax documents ? If not, then which document ?

2. I am currently in Australia and going to go on a holiday back home India in April for few weeks. Do I need to inform DIBP about this travel ? and if yes then how ?

3. I am probably going to get promoted next month. Do I need to update this to DIBP? if Yes, then how?


Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

1. - I have submitted Form 26AS. You can also submit the ITR files instead of just ITR-V. 

2. No need. They have no restrictions on your travel for this VISA.

3. Just upload your promotion letter again. Letter should be on Company Letterhead, Original with Date and your designation printed on it and signed by your HR. Don't worry about changing the application. 



sam99a said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have few question related to Visa 189 which I have applied back in January. Currently the application is in Received status and a CO has NOT been assigned.
> 
> 
> 1. I have uploaded the "Indian Income tax return acknowledgement" document for all years. Is this enough ? Is this the document which the members of the forum refer to when they talk about uploading tax documents ? If not, then which document ?
> 
> 2. I am currently in Australia and going to go on a holiday back home India in April for few weeks. Do I need to inform DIBP about this travel ? and if yes then how ? -
> 
> 3. I am probably going to get promoted next month. Do I need to update this to DIBP? if Yes, then how? -
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## dipesh_handa

*Opportunities For Electronics & Communication Engineers*

Hi Everyone,

I am working as an Application Engineer in an Electronic Design Automation(EDA) company here in India. My experience is in the domain of Verification of complex System On Chip components. My role is to follow verification of electronic components.

My concern is that, in Australia I have not found openings around my work space for which I have an experience of 7 years. 

So, how should I go about it. I want to migrate to Australia and want to work their but not able to find opportunities in my work space. How should I proceed?

Should I get a PR and then search for job openings around my field(if any). Or should I be flexible to change my domain? If I decide to change my domain then how easily will I land a job which have a different background that what I am working in. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jiju

Today in the immitracker it’s showing only one grant!!that’s strange!!though one of our friends got grant today whose lodgement date was 4th oct.I can understand that everyone does not always update the same but still one grant is too less it seems..


----------



## maulikdoshi82

There are two now + don't expect everyone to even put their details on immitracker so it's ok. DIBP is doing there job as is and immitracker is not meant for tracking their work 



Jiju said:


> Today in the immitracker it’s showing only one grant!!that’s strange!!though one of our friends got grant today whose lodgement date was 4th oct.I can understand that everyone does not always update the same but still one grant is too less it seems..


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Congratulations mate! 



Rddr2018 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally after a long wait, we received the VISA grant for our family. I want to thank each and everyone for all your support, inputs, help and encouragement. I will continue to contribute with my inputs to the forum. Here are my timelines.
> 
> 189 category - Software Engineer
> Got ACS results in Feb-2017
> Submitted EOI in Mar-2017
> Got the Invite in Sep-2017
> Submitted Visa docs and Fee in Oct-2017
> Got immi commencement email in Nov-2017
> CO asked for PTE score in March 1st week-2018
> Got VISA grant today 19th March 2018
> 
> Thank you again for all your help and support!
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for their VISA.
> 
> Best Wishes!!!
> 
> Regards
> RD


----------



## ankitm1702

Hi Guys

I am new to this thread have been following the posts for a while now below is my current situation with the process :

EOI: Oct 2017
Visa Lodged: 18 Nov 2017
CO Contact for additional docs : 13th Feb 2018
Docs Submitted : 26th Feb 2018

Any idea by when can I expect the grant at least based on the current trends.

Thanks !!


----------



## ajay1558

Rddr2018 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally after a long wait, we received the VISA grant for our family. I want to thank each and everyone for all your support, inputs, help and encouragement. I will continue to contribute with my inputs to the forum. Here are my timelines.
> 
> 189 category - Software Engineer
> Got ACS results in Feb-2017
> Submitted EOI in Mar-2017
> Got the Invite in Sep-2017
> Submitted Visa docs and Fee in Oct-2017
> Got immi commencement email in Nov-2017
> CO asked for PTE score in March 1st week-2018
> Got VISA grant today 19th March 2018
> 
> Thank you again for all your help and support!
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for their VISA.
> 
> Best Wishes!!!
> 
> Regards
> RD


Congrats


----------



## novio

Rddr2018 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally after a long wait, we received the VISA grant for our family. I want to thank each and everyone for all your support, inputs, help and encouragement. I will continue to contribute with my inputs to the forum. Here are my timelines.
> 
> 189 category - Software Engineer
> Got ACS results in Feb-2017
> Submitted EOI in Mar-2017
> Got the Invite in Sep-2017
> Submitted Visa docs and Fee in Oct-2017
> Got immi commencement email in Nov-2017
> CO asked for PTE score in March 1st week-2018
> Got VISA grant today 19th March 2018
> 
> Thank you again for all your help and support!
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for their VISA.
> 
> Best Wishes!!!
> 
> Regards
> RD



Hi RD,

Congrats.

What was the date in Oct, you submitted the Docs and Paid the Fee?


----------



## JasonUC

What would be the status on EOI (SkillSelect) after Visa fee payment? Mine still shows "APPLY VISA". Just curious on what would be the next status and how long does it take to reflect?


----------



## novio

JasonUC said:


> What would be the status on EOI (SkillSelect) after Visa fee payment? Mine still shows "APPLY VISA". Just curious on what would be the next status and how long does it take to reflect?


Hey Jason,

U need to apply for VISA thru IMMI account is the next step and upload the document as requested in the VISA application and once you apply visa, its status will change to Visa lodged.


----------



## JasonUC

novio said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> 
> 
> U need to apply for VISA thru IMMI account is the next step and upload the document as requested in the VISA application and once you apply visa, its status will change to Visa lodged.




Hi, Thanks for your reply. I did apply through immiaccount. I clicked on ApplyVisa, logged in through existing immiaccount and then paid the fees. It’s been almost 4 hours since I did that and I still see “ApplyVisa” button on SkillSelect. Hope I didn’t mess it up.


----------



## novio

JasonUC said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply. I did apply through immiaccount. I clicked on ApplyVisa, logged in through existing immiaccount and then paid the fees. It’s been almost 4 hours since I did that and I still see “ApplyVisa” button on SkillSelect. Hope I didn’t mess it up.



I will take few days to get the status changed to Visa Lodged. no worries.


----------



## novio

Guys,

Just wondering about the timeline on IMMI account.

I lodged the application on 20th Oct and there is no timeline in my application now.

I want to know if anyone who had lodged application after 27th Nov, sees the time-line or not.

Please check and confirm.


----------



## satishnet13

Rddr2018 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally after a long wait, we received the VISA grant for our family. I want to thank each and everyone for all your support, inputs, help and encouragement. I will continue to contribute with my inputs to the forum. Here are my timelines.
> 
> 189 category - Software Engineer
> Got ACS results in Feb-2017
> Submitted EOI in Mar-2017
> Got the Invite in Sep-2017
> Submitted Visa docs and Fee in Oct-2017
> Got immi commencement email in Nov-2017
> CO asked for PTE score in March 1st week-2018
> Got VISA grant today 19th March 2018
> 
> Thank you again for all your help and support!
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for their VISA.
> 
> Best Wishes!!!
> 
> Regards
> RD


Congrats


----------



## rahulpop1

JasonUC said:


> What would be the status on EOI (SkillSelect) after Visa fee payment? Mine still shows "APPLY VISA". Just curious on what would be the next status and how long does it take to reflect?


It should change to Visa lodged immediately after payment. Your skillselect account should move into suspended state then.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonUC

rahulpop1 said:


> It should change to Visa lodged immediately after payment. Your skillselect account should move into suspended state then.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Well, it didn’t. No idea what I did wrong. I went through some posts on this forum dated few years back and apparently it’s a technical glitch


----------



## kinnu369

JasonUC said:


> Well, it didn’t. No idea what I did wrong. I went through some posts on this forum dated few years back and apparently it’s a technical glitch


Don't worry about that. Concentrate on the documents to be uploaded. As the best! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

JasonUC said:


> Well, it didn’t. No idea what I did wrong. I went through some posts on this forum dated few years back and apparently it’s a technical glitch


It will change if it didn't already. Don't worry. Collect documents now..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonUC

rahulpop1 said:


> It will change if it didn't already. Don't worry. Collect documents now..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. I have already uploaded all the documents except for Medicals which are due next week.


----------



## JasonUC

rahulpop1 said:


> It will change if it didn't already. Don't worry. Collect documents now..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Just a quick question, Could you please let me know if your Visa fee acknowledgement email from DIBP has EOI number on it? I was looking into mine and see Application ID, Transaction Reference Number but not the EOI ID. I know, I am being paranoid, but these are sensitive things so just want to get on it right away.


----------



## rahulpop1

JasonUC said:


> Just a quick question, Could you please let me know if your Visa fee acknowledgement email from DIBP has EOI number on it? I was looking into mine and see Application ID, Transaction Reference Number but not the EOI ID. I know, I am being paranoid, but these are sensitive things so just want to get on it right away.


No. EOI is not there.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonUC

rahulpop1 said:


> No. EOI is not there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Sweet!!! Thanks.


----------



## Robi14

Is it important to submit ITRs or we can submit form16 which serves same purpose unless Income TAX dept. is engaged ?
I do not have ITRs as those were manually filled by someone from year 2008 to 2012 but i have form 16 for all years for India


----------



## kinnu369

Robi14 said:


> Is it important to submit ITRs or we can submit form16 which serves same purpose unless Income TAX dept. is engaged ?
> I do not have ITRs as those were manually filled by someone from year 2008 to 2012 but i have form 16 for all years for India


Try to submit form26AS.


----------



## Swaraj

Robi14 said:


> Is it important to submit ITRs or we can submit form16 which serves same purpose unless Income TAX dept. is engaged ?
> I do not have ITRs as those were manually filled by someone from year 2008 to 2012 but i have form 16 for all years for India




If you will login in your ITR site using Pan number you can download your form26 and ITR


----------



## raghu8558

Hello All , I am new to the group...
Need bit of help or suggestions
My time line
70 points 189 itc 261112
65 mine and claimed 5 points of my spouse .
Visa launched Jan 21 2017
Co contacted Feb 9 2017 all docs sent .
No further contact from then.
Visa status still processing..it's being over 14 months...
Any suggestions on how long more shall it take.


----------



## SMR1

+61131881 call to this number , chk Australian time zone , call shud be made at 8.30am otherwise line will be busy .


----------



## internationalcanuck

Just got my SC189 Visa Invitation letter today!
Looking forward to the next stage of lodgement.
Will update you on the timelines.


----------



## dreamdream

Hi guys, when the button apply vise should be changed to visa lodge?
I’ve submitted the online application and paid fee on Sunday and got the status ‘received ‘ on Monday and attached most of the docs 
However , the button on EOI is still apply visa and the status there - invited


----------



## bensonjose2000

kinnu369 said:


> This thread is dedicated to everyone who is either lodged or waiting for a visa grant for Skilled Independent 189 in 2018.. Wishing all the good luck..


visa granted?


----------



## kinnu369

bensonjose2000 said:


> visa granted?


Not yet! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01

internationalcanuck said:


> Just got my SC189 Visa Invitation letter today!
> Looking forward to the next stage of lodgement.
> Will update you on the timelines.


Congratulations for your invitation.
What is your code, when did you submit your EOI and how many points do you have?


----------



## Kkatya

ankitm1702 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new to this thread have been following the posts for a while now below is my current situation with the process :
> 
> EOI: Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged: 18 Nov 2017
> CO Contact for additional docs : 13th Feb 2018
> Docs Submitted : 26th Feb 2018
> 
> Any idea by when can I expect the grant at least based on the current trends.
> 
> Thanks !!



Same question...

EOI Nov 2017
CO Contact for additional docs: 06 Feb 2018
Docs Submitted: 28 Feb 2018

Only possible issue is: we used a different HAP ID (not the one provided by CO) - is this ok? We have attached the results of our medical exams.


----------



## ramz_z

Hi Guys,

I was silent spectator of this group. I'm happy to share that I got the grant yesterday.

EOI : September 2017
Invitation : September 2017
Visa lodged : 5 October 2017
Co contact : 23 November 2017
Responded to Co : 25th November 2017
Grant : 20th March 2017

Thanks for the valuable suggestions shared in this group thread. All the best for people who are in waiting list.


----------



## kinnu369

ramz_z said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was silent spectator of this group. I'm happy to share that I got the grant yesterday.
> 
> EOI : September 2017
> Invitation : September 2017
> Visa lodged : 5 October 2017
> Co contact : 23 November 2017
> Responded to Co : 25th November 2017
> Grant : 20th March 2017
> 
> Thanks for the valuable suggestions shared in this group thread. All the best for people who are in waiting list.


Congrats Ramz!! Thanks for sharing the timelines.


----------



## internationalcanuck

My Code is 233211: Civil Engineer
I submitted my EOI on March 9, 2018 - w/ 65 points
update EOI on March 20, 2018 - w/ 75 points.



newpain01 said:


> Congratulations for your invitation.
> What is your code, when did you submit your EOI and how many points do you have?


----------



## ajay1558

ramz_z said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was silent spectator of this group. I'm happy to share that I got the grant yesterday.
> 
> EOI : September 2017
> Invitation : September 2017
> Visa lodged : 5 October 2017
> Co contact : 23 November 2017
> Responded to Co : 25th November 2017
> Grant : 20th March 2017
> 
> Thanks for the valuable suggestions shared in this group thread. All the best for people who are in waiting list.


Congrats


----------



## rahulpop1

ramz_z said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was silent spectator of this group. I'm happy to share that I got the grant yesterday.
> 
> EOI : September 2017
> Invitation : September 2017
> Visa lodged : 5 October 2017
> Co contact : 23 November 2017
> Responded to Co : 25th November 2017
> Grant : 20th March 2017
> 
> Thanks for the valuable suggestions shared in this group thread. All the best for people who are in waiting list.


Congratulations Ramz..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

Got the 189 invite today 21st March 2018, for Software Engineer skill with 75 points.
Lodged the visa application today with all the documents including PCC. Medical examination is done and report submitted. Timelines in signature.
Added the case in immitracker too. 
Now long wait ...


----------



## GUNBUN

It seems from last few days dibp is quite serious in clearing up backlog. For around a month they cleared Sep cases and now Oct in full swing.....so all Oct people especially those with CO contacts will get it soon.

Then, Nov backlog will start and finally Dec which they haven't touched yet.

I think, they will start picking 2018 cases from mid May-18 around unless they speed up.

My lodgement is of 5-Jan 18.

GunBun.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## richardsibanda84

*REF:Adding family members(SPOUSE) to your undecided application*
Good day 
Congrats to those who received their grants today and before, to those in the waiting like me lets not despair.
To my real question I finally have all in order paperwork and the finance to now include my non-migrating spouse on to my yet to be decided 189 application, I am confused on the correct procedure to follow. Gang please do what you always do best point me in the right direction.
thank you in advance.


----------



## kaniltoraman

Kkatya said:


> Same question...
> 
> EOI Nov 2017
> CO Contact for additional docs: 06 Feb 2018
> Docs Submitted: 28 Feb 2018
> 
> Only possible issue is: we used a different HAP ID (not the one provided by CO) - is this ok? We have attached the results of our medical exams.


What type of documents did the CO ask for?

Thank you.


----------



## kaniltoraman

ramz_z said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was silent spectator of this group. I'm happy to share that I got the grant yesterday.
> 
> EOI : September 2017
> Invitation : September 2017
> Visa lodged : 5 October 2017
> Co contact : 23 November 2017
> Responded to Co : 25th November 2017
> Grant : 20th March 2017
> 
> Thanks for the valuable suggestions shared in this group thread. All the best for people who are in waiting list.


could you please tell us for what purpose the CO contacted you? Thank you.


----------



## klusarun

ramz_z said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was silent spectator of this group. I'm happy to share that I got the grant yesterday.
> 
> EOI : September 2017
> Invitation : September 2017
> Visa lodged : 5 October 2017
> Co contact : 23 November 2017
> Responded to Co : 25th November 2017
> Grant : 20th March 2017
> 
> Thanks for the valuable suggestions shared in this group thread. All the best for people who are in waiting list.




Congrats


----------



## internationalcanuck

So it's approximately 5 months after visa lodgement to approval?


----------



## mitali241086

GUNBUN said:


> It seems from last few days dibp is quite serious in clearing up backlog. For around a month they cleared Sep cases and now Oct in full swing.....so all Oct people especially those with CO contacts will get it soon.
> 
> Then, Nov backlog will start and finally Dec which they haven't touched yet.
> 
> I think, they will start picking 2018 cases from mid May-18 around unless they speed up.
> 
> My lodgement is of 5-Jan 18.
> 
> GunBun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


But on immitracker we can see some november grants (last grant is on 26th november).... it's very confusing how they are actually progressing with the applications. Have been waiting for almost more than 3 months with no CO contact.


----------



## GUNBUN

mitali241086 said:


> But on immitracker we can see some november grants (last grant is on 26th november).... it's very confusing how they are actually progressing with the applications. Have been waiting for almost more than 3 months with no CO contact.


Yes previously they had random approach.

Picked some cases for Oct and Nov and keep on moving....now they have stopped taking new application after 26 Nov and clearing backlog. 

This is the main problem, they do not go in order.

Till last Nov-17.... so many people have received direct grant within 30 to 45 days.

But eventually the picture has changed now one has to wait atleast 4 months. 

Dec-17 has least No. Of visa lodgements so that would take less time. But still Oct and Nov backlog is huge. 

GunBun. 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## hrpritz

GUNBUN said:


> mitali241086 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But on immitracker we can see some november grants (last grant is on 26th november).... it's very confusing how they are actually progressing with the applications. Have been waiting for almost more than 3 months with no CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes previously they had random approach.
> 
> 
> Picked some cases for Oct and Nov and keep on moving....now they have stopped taking new application after 26 Nov and clearing backlog.
> 
> This is the main problem, they do not go in order.
> 
> Till last Nov-17.... so many people have received direct grant within 30 to 45 days.
> 
> But eventually the picture has changed now one has to wait atleast 4 months.
> 
> Dec-17 has least No. Of visa lodgements so that would take less time. But still Oct and Nov backlog is huge.
> 
> GunBun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




I lodged visa on 8 Sep and is still pending...
I got CO request for additional documents on 24 Oct..same was replied on 10 Nov.
Still waiting for grant. Any other person waiting for grant prior to Sep??


----------



## vamsiragh

Hi... My studies identifies me as an Electronics engineer but I am into IT with testing skill set. What can I select then? As it is related to skilled occupation can I go with IT software engineer?

Now in this case, is there any chance of non consideration of my experience? I have 5 years of experience in total.
Kindly advice


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Hei same boat. Lodged on 6th Jan.

May I know, How did you come up to May-18 Logic? If the current trend continues - 8 grants per day and 555 cases before us - it'll minimum be 90 more days unless they speed up. So probably June/July is when I see something happening for us. 



GUNBUN said:


> It seems from last few days dibp is quite serious in clearing up backlog. For around a month they cleared Sep cases and now Oct in full swing.....so all Oct people especially those with CO contacts will get it soon.
> 
> Then, Nov backlog will start and finally Dec which they haven't touched yet.
> 
> I think, they will start picking 2018 cases from mid May-18 around unless they speed up.
> 
> My lodgement is of 5-Jan 18.
> 
> GunBun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Daksh

Hello everyone, 

Need your assistance. I am planning to apply for the PR this year. Doing it by myself and not through any immigration. Kindly help me with the process. 

I am planning to apply for 189/ 190 
STEP 1 : Should I get my skills assessed by paying INR 50,000 to VETASSESS 
STEP 2 : I write my IELTS and get a 7 point band.
STEP 3 : Give my EOI 
STEP 4 : Get an invite by the state 
STEP 5 : Apply for PR by paying INR 2,83,000 

This is what I could gather from the information I have researched so far. Am I right ? I know I might sound like a puppy in front of all you guys but I need your help. 

Kindly help. 

Daksh


----------



## Anonymous200187

ramz_z said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was silent spectator of this group. I'm happy to share that I got the grant yesterday.
> 
> EOI : September 2017
> Invitation : September 2017
> Visa lodged : 5 October 2017
> Co contact : 23 November 2017
> Responded to Co : 25th November 2017
> Grant : 20th March 2017
> 
> Thanks for the valuable suggestions shared in this group thread. All the best for people who are in waiting list.


Congrats... can you share till which date you are allowed to enter?


----------



## GUNBUN

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Hei same boat. Lodged on 6th Jan.
> 
> May I know, How did you come up to May-18 Logic? If the current trend continues - 8 grants per day and 555 cases before us - it'll minimum be 90 more days unless they speed up. So probably June/July is when I see something happening for us.


We should not take it as 555 before us. There are still few June, Jul, Aug,Sep in immitracker which are in CO contact stage or even some still in lodged stage. But as per flow have rigrously cleared up Sep and now mostly Oct people getting grants.

Exact 555 is confusing kind of.

Let's assume 1 month for Oct and 1 for Nov.

Dec Number is quite lower. So let's assume 1 month still.

So you are right June mid

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Do as per your capacity. 

Doing Self saves money but at the same time risk of losing time if you are stuck at any stage.

Just research abt your skilled category before starting and what level of cutoff it has. 

And , remember everyone is puppy infront of dibp . 

GunBun 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Those 555 are on Active members on immitracker.

There are two queues: 
CO Concat: Nov CO Contacted, December CO Contacted, January CO Contacted, Feb (Till 22nd) CO Contacted + some random old ones and then

Fresh Ones: Which is what is low in December Numbers due to lower invites but there are still some random old ones are still pending. 

All in all - Unless they switch completely back to fresh ones like last time, we have a loooong wait :behindsofa:



GUNBUN said:


> We should not take it as 555 before us. There are still few June, Jul, Aug,Sep in immitracker which are in CO contact stage or even some still in lodged stage. But as per flow have rigrously cleared up Sep and now mostly Oct people getting grants.
> 
> Exact 555 is confusing kind of.
> 
> Let's assume 1 month for Oct and 1 for Nov.
> 
> Dec Number is quite lower. So let's assume 1 month still.
> 
> So you are right June mid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## TRNT

hrpritz said:


> I lodged visa on 8 Sep and is still pending...
> I got CO request for additional documents on 24 Oct..same was replied on 10 Nov.
> Still waiting for grant. Any other person waiting for grant prior to Sep??


Hi,

I'm waiting too.
Visa Lodged: Sept 22, CO contact: Nov 8. 
Still waiting.

TRNT


----------



## foxes

internationalcanuck said:


> So it's approximately 5 months after visa lodgement to approval?



Based on recent trend:
About 5-6 months for 189 and 3-4 months for 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay07748

Daksh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Need your assistance. I am planning to apply for the PR this year. Doing it by myself and not through any immigration. Kindly help me with the process.
> 
> I am planning to apply for 189/ 190
> STEP 1 : Should I get my skills assessed by paying INR 50,000 to VETASSESS
> STEP 2 : I write my IELTS and get a 7 point band.
> STEP 3 : Give my EOI
> STEP 4 : Get an invite by the state
> STEP 5 : Apply for PR by paying INR 2,83,000
> 
> This is what I could gather from the information I have researched so far. Am I right ? I know I might sound like a puppy in front of all you guys but I need your help.
> 
> Kindly help.
> 
> Daksh


hello Daksh,

You can do stuff in parallel, initiate Skill assesment , that would cost you like 23-30K INR. Parallely go for PTE with discount voucher will cost you another 10K. ( prefer PTE over IELTs as its computer based).

Once both are complete apply for EOI and wait for invite


----------



## k.amarjeet01

vamsiragh said:


> Hi... My studies identifies me as an Electronics engineer but I am into IT with testing skill set. What can I select then? As it is related to skilled occupation can I go with IT software engineer?
> 
> Now in this case, is there any chance of non consideration of my experience? I have 5 years of experience in total.
> Kindly advice


Electronics engineer in IT is absolutely fine. ACS will deduct 4 years from your experience. So effectively, 1 year of your experience will be considered as relevant. I think 261313 ANZSCO will be applicable for you, but you have to make sure of that based on what experience/profile you have.


----------



## IshInMdu

kinnu369 said:


> Not yet!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi Kinnu,

Can you please let us know on what the CO contact was for ? Thanks.

Cheers


----------



## kinnu369

IshInMdu said:


> Hi Kinnu,
> 
> Can you please let us know on what the CO contact was for ? Thanks.
> 
> Cheers


KSA PCC 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun.L

Hi friends, will there definitely be a call from Australia high commission before visa Grant? Or is it just random?Thanks in advance


----------



## maulikdoshi82

When have you replied to CO? Currently it seems CO has processed upto Nov last week for the ones who have responded by then. 



TRNT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm waiting too.
> Visa Lodged: Sept 22, CO contact: Nov 8.
> Still waiting.
> 
> TRNT


----------



## Pathpk

Hey guys,

Anyone here knows how to apply for PCC of Pakistan if the person is in Australia? And how long does it take?


----------



## internationalcanuck

My friend is in the same problem living in Dubai, needing a Pakistani PCC. He doesn't want to have to travel back there. I'd be interested to know!



Pathpk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone here knows how to apply for PCC of Pakistan if the person is in Australia? And how long does it take?


----------



## aswin4PR

Does Cesarean Section or C-Section comes under major operation ?


----------



## TRNT

*Got visa grant!*

Hi All,

Excited to share that I got the visa grant today!:cheer2:

ANZSCO Code : 261313
ITA: 6 September 2017
Visa lodged : 22 September 2017
Co contact : 8 November 2017 
Responded to CO : 5 December 2017
Grant : 22 March 2018

Thanks for the suggestions shared in this group.


----------



## hrpritz

Congrats
What was your CO contact for and did you had any EV....
I lodged visa on 8 Sep and got CO contact on 14 oct


----------



## ajay_ghale

TRNT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Excited to share that I got the visa grant today!:cheer2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ITA: 6 September 2017
> Visa lodged : 22 September 2017
> Co contact : 8 November 2017
> Responded to CO : 5 December 2017
> Grant : 22 March 2018
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions shared in this group.


Congrats TRNT, why did CO contact you?


----------



## yopik

Hello,

I need an expert view for my situation :fingerscrossed:

For SC 189 I have 65 and my parter have 70 points, so, my partner filled the EOI. Since we wanted to lodge a complete application, we had already done our health examinations using my health declaration in my partners immiaccount. 
However, we have just realized the situation about sc 189 -only 300 each round- so, most probably we will get the invitation in 7-8 months. But we dont want to wait that much..
Now, i have a chance to make a better points with language test and have 75. But if i do and we apply with my name as main person, can we still use the previous health examination? Or should we arrange a new examination with new HAP IDs from my immiaccount?

Thanks


----------



## TRNT

TRNT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Excited to share that I got the visa grant today!:cheer2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ITA: 6 September 2017
> Visa lodged : 22 September 2017
> Co contact : 8 November 2017
> Responded to CO : 5 December 2017
> Grant : 22 March 2018
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions shared in this group.



CO Contact was for form 80.


----------



## hrpritz

TRNT said:


> TRNT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Excited to share that I got the visa grant today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> ITA: 6 September 2017
> Visa lodged : 22 September 2017
> Co contact : 8 November 2017
> Responded to CO : 5 December 2017
> Grant : 22 March 2018
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions shared in this group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact was for form 80.
Click to expand...

And did you had verification


----------



## Arun.L

TRNT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Excited to share that I got the visa grant today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ITA: 6 September 2017
> Visa lodged : 22 September 2017
> Co contact : 8 November 2017
> Responded to CO : 5 December 2017
> Grant : 22 March 2018
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions shared in this group.


Congrats mate😃 did you get a call from Australia high commission before visa grant???


----------



## kaniltoraman

hrpritz said:


> I lodged visa on 8 Sep and is still pending...
> I got CO request for additional documents on 24 Oct..same was replied on 10 Nov.
> Still waiting for grant. Any other person waiting for grant prior to Sep??


Dear hrpritz,

What did the CO ask for? Thank you.


----------



## abhina2211

TRNT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Excited to share that I got the visa grant today!:cheer2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ITA: 6 September 2017
> Visa lodged : 22 September 2017
> Co contact : 8 November 2017
> Responded to CO : 5 December 2017
> Grant : 22 March 2018
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions shared in this group.


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## abhina2211

GUNBUN said:


> We should not take it as 555 before us. There are still few June, Jul, Aug, Sep in immitracker which are in CO contact stage or even some still in the lodged stage. But as per flow have rigorously cleared up Sep and now mostly Oct people getting grants.
> 
> Exact 555 is confusing kind of.
> 
> Let's assume 1 month for Oct and 1 for Nov.
> 
> Dec Number is quite lower. So let's assume 1 month still.
> 
> So you are right June mid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I don't know whether my method of calculation is correct or not, but this is how I am predicting my grant in the First month of June 2018:

Based on data in myImmiTracker. I have taken applications from September-2017

Sep-Oct 2017	214 = 214/7=30 Days [where 7 is the average number of grants each day]
Nov-Dec 2017	208 = 208 /7 = 29 Days
Jan-18	88 = 88/7 = ~13 days


So in total, it should take ~73 days until they finish Jan-2018.

I might have overlooked some conditions while calculating this figure.


----------



## abhina2211

Hi Folks,

I am raising this concern on behalf of one of my relative. He has filed for both sub-class 189 and 190 (Victoria) [in the same EOI. I am not sure if this is possible].

He had lodged EOI on 31-Jan-2018. On 22-Mar-2018 he has received a notification in SkillSelect stating that his EOI might have changed in eligibility or point score. HIs points for age might change in Jul-2018.

We are not able to see or find any change in the points.

Could anyone guide us what this notification is all about? Please find the snapshot attached.

Also, if anyone knows, please share the contact of DIBP so that if required we can get a clarification on this.

Thanks


----------



## rahulpop1

abhina2211 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am raising this concern on behalf of one of my relative. He has filed for both sub-class 189 and 190 (Victoria) [in the same EOI. I am not sure if this is possible].
> 
> He had lodged EOI on 31-Jan-2018. On 22-Mar-2018 he has received a notification in SkillSelect stating that his EOI might have changed in eligibility or point score. HIs points for age might change in Jul-2018.
> 
> We are not able to see or find any change in the points.
> 
> Could anyone guide us what this notification is all about? Please find the snapshot attached.
> 
> Also, if anyone knows, please share the contact of DIBP so that if required we can get a clarification on this.
> 
> Thanks


Check correspondence tab on skillselect

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## roshzone

*IMMI s56 Request for More Information*

HI 

I had CO contact of Feb 21st where I was asked to submit PTE score online using send score option as well as Spouse PCC

I had submitted PCC for myself and spouse while lodging on Nov 22nd 2017. I don't know why they are asking to submit again. Anyone else had this experience ??

I uploaded PCC for spouse agai

Thanks 
Roshin 

-------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code : 261313

PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 82 R 74 S 75 W 82
EOI Lodged : 10th April, 2017 with 65 Points
Invited: 18th October, 2017
Visa Fee: 23rd November,2017
Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 30th November
CO Contact : 21st Feb, 2018 
Replied on : 21st Feb, 2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## Krovvidi

ramz_z said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was silent spectator of this group. I'm happy to share that I got the grant yesterday.
> 
> EOI : September 2017
> Invitation : September 2017
> Visa lodged : 5 October 2017
> Co contact : 23 November 2017
> Responded to Co : 25th November 2017
> Grant : 20th March 2017
> 
> Thanks for the valuable suggestions shared in this group thread. All the best for people who are in waiting list.


What is your ANZCODE and Points.


----------



## abhina2211

rahulpop1 said:


> Check correspondence tab on skillselect
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Got this letter on the correspondence tab only. Nothing over there apart from this letter.


----------



## ajay1558

TRNT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Excited to share that I got the visa grant today!:cheer2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ITA: 6 September 2017
> Visa lodged : 22 September 2017
> Co contact : 8 November 2017
> Responded to CO : 5 December 2017
> Grant : 22 March 2018
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions shared in this group.


Congrats


----------



## maulikdoshi82

They generally don't work on Sundays + there are cases pending since Jan 2017 too which are active. 



abhina2211 said:


> I don't know whether my method of calculation is correct or not, but this is how I am predicting my grant in the First month of June 2018:
> 
> Based on data in myImmiTracker. I have taken applications from September-2017
> 
> Sep-Oct 2017	214 = 214/7=30 Days [where 7 is the average number of grants each day]
> Nov-Dec 2017	208 = 208 /7 = 29 Days
> Jan-18	88 = 88/7 = ~13 days
> 
> 
> So in total, it should take ~73 days until they finish Jan-2018.
> 
> I might have overlooked some conditions while calculating this figure.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

There are few cases like that. Generally happens if they couldn't open the old file or something. 



roshzone said:


> HI
> 
> I had CO contact of Feb 21st where I was asked to submit PTE score online using send score option as well as Spouse PCC
> 
> I had submitted PCC for myself and spouse while lodging on Nov 22nd 2017. I don't know why they are asking to submit again. Anyone else had this experience ??
> 
> I uploaded PCC for spouse agai
> 
> Thanks
> Roshin
> 
> -------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 82 R 74 S 75 W 82
> EOI Lodged : 10th April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 23rd November,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 30th November
> CO Contact : 21st Feb, 2018
> Replied on : 21st Feb, 2018
> Grant: Waiting


----------



## rahulpop1

abhina2211 said:


> Got this letter on the correspondence tab only. Nothing over there apart from this letter.


The screenshot you shared doesn't seem to be of Skillselect correspondence. Instead it's asking you to login to SkillSelect.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hrpritz

kaniltoraman said:


> hrpritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged visa on 8 Sep and is still pending...
> I got CO request for additional documents on 24 Oct..same was replied on 10 Nov.
> Still waiting for grant. Any other person waiting for grant prior to Sep??
> 
> 
> 
> Dear hrpritz,2
> 
> What did the CO ask for? Thank you.
Click to expand...

Asked for salary slips and more employment related proof


----------



## kevinishining

Friends, Happy to announce my family and I received our grant letters today. 

Visa class: 189 Independent

09-Sep-17	--> Visa Lodge - 75 Points
20-Sep-17	--> Invite
01-Oct-17 --> Application lodged and fee paid
15-Nov-17 --> CO contact for FBI PCC
26-Dec-17	--> IP Pressed
23-Mar-18	--> Grant

This forum has been very informative and I learned a lot to file my case independently. Thanks much!


----------



## ajay1558

kevinishining said:


> Friends, Happy to announce my family and I received our grant letters today.
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 09-Sep-17	--> Visa Lodge - 75 Points
> 20-Sep-17	--> Invite
> 01-Oct-17 --> Application lodged and fee paid
> 15-Nov-17 --> CO contact for FBI PCC
> 26-Dec-17	--> IP Pressed
> 23-Mar-18	--> Grant
> 
> This forum has been very informative and I learned a lot to file my case independently. Thanks much!


Congrats


----------



## dhiva_p05

kevinishining said:


> Friends, Happy to announce my family and I received our grant letters today.
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 09-Sep-17--> Visa Lodge - 75 Points
> 20-Sep-17--> Invite
> 01-Oct-17 --> Application lodged and fee paid
> 15-Nov-17 --> CO contact for FBI PCC
> 26-Dec-17--> IP Pressed
> 23-Mar-18--> Grant
> 
> This forum has been very informative and I learned a lot to file my case independently. Thanks much!


Many congarts

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

kevinishining said:


> Friends, Happy to announce my family and I received our grant letters today.
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 09-Sep-17--> Visa Lodge - 75 Points
> 20-Sep-17--> Invite
> 01-Oct-17 --> Application lodged and fee paid
> 15-Nov-17 --> CO contact for FBI PCC
> 26-Dec-17--> IP Pressed
> 23-Mar-18--> Grant
> 
> This forum has been very informative and I learned a lot to file my case independently. Thanks much!


Congrats! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robi14

Hi I have 6 years experience in airtel-India. But i am having only few salary slips/ I can arrange few slips but not all. I already have all other required documents from company. Will it be an issue with few 10-12 salary slips ?


----------



## newpain01

kevinishining said:


> Friends, Happy to announce my family and I received our grant letters today.
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 09-Sep-17	--> Visa Lodge - 75 Points
> 20-Sep-17	--> Invite
> 01-Oct-17 --> Application lodged and fee paid
> 15-Nov-17 --> CO contact for FBI PCC
> 26-Dec-17	--> IP Pressed
> 23-Mar-18	--> Grant
> 
> This forum has been very informative and I learned a lot to file my case independently. Thanks much!


Congratulations!
How did you get the FBI PCC? Did you apply online? Please advise.


----------



## kevinishining

New Pain, I applied the traditional way as the online feature was not available in 2017. I believe this new FBI process came into place in Feb. Thanks!


----------



## rahulpop1

hrpritz said:


> Asked for salary slips and more employment related proof


Hi,
What did you submit related to employment initially while lodging?
Haven't you submitted salary slips initially?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinishining

kinnu369 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks Kinnu


----------



## kevinishining

Thanks Ajay and Dhiva for your wishes.


----------



## rejul333

kevinishining said:


> Friends, Happy to announce my family and I received our grant letters today.
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 09-Sep-17	--> Visa Lodge - 75 Points
> 20-Sep-17	--> Invite
> 01-Oct-17 --> Application lodged and fee paid
> 15-Nov-17 --> CO contact for FBI PCC
> 26-Dec-17	--> IP Pressed
> 23-Mar-18	--> Grant
> 
> This forum has been very informative and I learned a lot to file my case independently. Thanks much!


Congrats and all the best..


ANZSCO Code : 263312

IELTS-BC 1st Attempt Jan 2017 : W-6.5,R-6,L-7.5,S-7
IELTS-IDP 2nd Attempt Feb 2017 : W-6.5,R-6.5,L-9,S-6.5
EA Assessment Submitted: MAY 05, 2017
EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 13th June 2017
EOI Lodged(190 Visa-NSW) : 15th June 2017 with 60 points(including points for state sponsorship)
PTE 1st Attempt (5th Aug, 2017): W-76,R-70,L-76,S-79
EOI Lodged(189 visa) : 7th Aug 2017 with 65 points( and 70 points for 190 visa)
Invited 189 visa: 20th Sept 2017
Visa Fee: 06th October 2017
CO Contact : 22nd Nov 2017
Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 15th Dec 2017


----------



## newpain01

kevinishining said:


> New Pain, I applied the traditional way as the online feature was not available in 2017. I believe this new FBI process came into place in Feb. Thanks!


Thanks for your answer, kevinishining. Their online system doesn't work now.

I have lived and worked in the US twice, once for 2 months (2008) and once for 3.5 months (2011). 

Do I need a US PCC for applying 189 or 190 visa for Australia?
Thanks!


----------



## austaspirant

newpain01 said:


> Thanks for your answer, kevinishining. Their online system doesn't work now.
> 
> I have lived and worked in the US twice, once for 2 months (2008) and once for 3.5 months (2011).
> 
> Do I need a US PCC for applying 189 or 190 visa for Australia?
> Thanks!


I think you do not need to get US PCC as it is required if you have lived at least 12 months.

Others can provide their thoughts too as I may be wrong.


----------



## shekharsince1986

newpain01 said:


> Thanks for your answer, kevinishining. Their online system doesn't work now.
> 
> I have lived and worked in the US twice, once for 2 months (2008) and once for 3.5 months (2011).
> 
> Do I need a US PCC for applying 189 or 190 visa for Australia?
> Thanks!


Not required. COs ask for it when you have lived for 9-12 months or more. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

Robi14 said:


> Hi I have 6 years experience in airtel-India. But i am having only few salary slips/ I can arrange few slips but not all. I already have all other required documents from company. Will it be an issue with few 10-12 salary slips ?


Shouldn't be an issue. Only latest salary slips of each quarter would suffice.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

TRNT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to share that I got the visa grant today!:cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> ITA: 6 September 2017
> 
> Visa lodged : 22 September 2017
> 
> Co contact : 8 November 2017
> 
> Responded to CO : 5 December 2017
> 
> Grant : 22 March 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions shared in this group.




Congrats


----------



## klusarun

kevinishining said:


> Friends, Happy to announce my family and I received our grant letters today.
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 09-Sep-17--> Visa Lodge - 75 Points
> 20-Sep-17--> Invite
> 01-Oct-17 --> Application lodged and fee paid
> 15-Nov-17 --> CO contact for FBI PCC
> 26-Dec-17--> IP Pressed
> 23-Mar-18--> Grant
> 
> This forum has been very informative and I learned a lot to file my case independently. Thanks much!




Congrats


----------



## TRNT

hrpritz said:


> Congrats
> What was your CO contact for and did you had any EV....
> I lodged visa on 8 Sep and got CO contact on 14 oct


CO contact was for form 80. I don't think there was any EV done. No email and none of my ex-colleagues,colleagues reported EV contacting them.


----------



## vivek101

Hey fellas,

For those who've received email correspondence from the DIBP with respect to CO contact, grants, etc., do you see the exact same communication under the messages section of your ImmiAccount?

Since, I've applied for the visa through an agent, they've mentioned their own email address in my profile. 
To be honest, I don't really expect a them to inform me promptly as and when they happen to receive an email from the DIBP. 
In order to avoid further delays, I wish to take an immediate action on anything that needs attention.


----------



## saini.amandeep

vivek101 said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> For those who've received email correspondence from the DIBP with respect to CO contact, grants, etc., do you see the exact same communication under the messages section of your ImmiAccount?
> 
> Since, I've applied for the visa through an agent, they've mentioned their own email address in my profile.
> To be honest, I don't really expect a them to inform me promptly as and when they happen to receive an email from the DIBP.
> In order to avoid further delays, I wish to take an immediate action on anything that needs attention.


You can create a duplicate account in immi.gov.au and import your application..you only need ur passport number and reference number to import...the reference number is there on the Visa fee receipt that your agent wud have shared with you.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun.L

kevinishining said:


> Friends, Happy to announce my family and I received our grant letters today.
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 09-Sep-17	--> Visa Lodge - 75 Points
> 20-Sep-17	--> Invite
> 01-Oct-17 --> Application lodged and fee paid
> 15-Nov-17 --> CO contact for FBI PCC
> 26-Dec-17	--> IP Pressed
> 23-Mar-18	--> Grant
> 
> This forum has been very informative and I learned a lot to file my case independently. Thanks much!


 Congrats Kevin. Just a quick question, did you get any verification call from Australia high commission before visa grant?? Thanks


----------



## dreamdream

JasonUC said:


> Thanks. I have already uploaded all the documents except for Medicals which are due next week.


Hello! Hope you are well. I saw your post regarding "Apply Visa" status issue
Was it changed to "Visa Lodge" eventually?
Because I face the same issue now and worry a bit..


Thanks!


----------



## kevinishining

newpain01 said:


> Thanks for your answer, kevinishining. Their online system doesn't work now.
> 
> I have lived and worked in the US twice, once for 2 months (2008) and once for 3.5 months (2011).
> 
> Do I need a US PCC for applying 189 or 190 visa for Australia?
> Thanks!


No they shouldn't ask as your cumulative duration is less than a year. There are very remote cases were PCC was requested, but that is against the norm and I wouldn't fret about it.


----------



## ajay1558

Hi,
Can someone guide how to create a duplicate immiaccount.


----------



## Robi14

Hi I have 6 years experience in airtel-India. But i am having only few salary slips/ I can arrange few slips but not all. I already have all other required documents from company. Will it be an issue with few 10-12 salary slips ?


----------



## Anonymous200187

TRNT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Excited to share that I got the visa grant today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ITA: 6 September 2017
> Visa lodged : 22 September 2017
> Co contact : 8 November 2017
> Responded to CO : 5 December 2017
> Grant : 22 March 2018
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions shared in this group.


Congrats and good luck.
Just want to know about your deadline for making an entry. Just want to do some comparitive analysis with your timelines.
Thanks.


----------



## NB

yopik said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need an expert view for my situation :fingerscrossed:
> 
> For SC 189 I have 65 and my parter have 70 points, so, my partner filled the EOI. Since we wanted to lodge a complete application, we had already done our health examinations using my health declaration in my partners immiaccount.
> However, we have just realized the situation about sc 189 -only 300 each round- so, most probably we will get the invitation in 7-8 months. But we dont want to wait that much..
> Now, i have a chance to make a better points with language test and have 75. But if i do and we apply with my name as main person, can we still use the previous health examination? Or should we arrange a new examination with new HAP IDs from my immiaccount?
> 
> Thanks


You can use the same HAP Ids 
It does not matter in the least where how any why they were generated
Only The bio details are important and as long as they are correct, you are good

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

No movement today as well.. :-(

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## O88V

Hi Guys

Need your help. When filling the application for 189 it asks for Non-migrating members of the family unit. Should I include parents and siblings in there? My parents and siblings have no intention of migrating with me and I have not included them in my application. Also, I'm single and have no dependents.

Please advice.

Cheers


----------



## O88V

Hi Guys

Need your help. When filling the application for 189 it asks for Non-migrating members of the family unit. Should I include parents and siblings in there? My parents and siblings have no intention of migrating with me and I have not included them in my application. Also, I'm single and have no dependents.

Please advice.

Cheers


----------



## Arun.L

O88V said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need your help. When filling the application for 189 it asks for Non-migrating members of the family unit. Should I include parents and siblings in there? My parents and siblings have no intention of migrating with me and I have not included them in my application. Also, I'm single and have no dependents.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Cheers


Don't have to include them


----------



## anoop.rvn

kevinishining said:


> Friends, Happy to announce my family and I received our grant letters today.
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 09-Sep-17	--> Visa Lodge - 75 Points
> 20-Sep-17	--> Invite
> 01-Oct-17 --> Application lodged and fee paid
> 15-Nov-17 --> CO contact for FBI PCC
> 26-Dec-17	--> IP Pressed
> 23-Mar-18	--> Grant
> 
> This forum has been very informative and I learned a lot to file my case independently. Thanks much!


Congrats Kevin. All the best for your future in AUS. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## anoop.rvn

Hi Friends,
I need a clarification for a really basic thing. Yesterday I took my PTE and even though I had practised a lot, the real test intimidated me and now I am having no hope of getting 79+ in all. I am going to give exam again anyways, but just verify if my understanding is correct.
As seen for 7/3/2018 invitation round, 65 pointers are not at all invited [https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-march-2018-invitation-round.aspx]. Does it mean that those with 65 points won't be selected any more? Or, will they get invited at a later point? 

regards,
Anoop R S


----------



## rahulpop1

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi Friends,
> I need a clarification for a really basic thing. Yesterday I took my PTE and even though I had practised a lot, the real test intimidated me and now I am having no hope of getting 79+ in all. I am going to give exam again anyways, but just verify if my understanding is correct.
> As seen for 7/3/2018 invitation round, 65 pointers are not at all invited [https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-march-2018-invitation-round.aspx]. Does it mean that those with 65 points won't be selected any more? Or, will they get invited at a later point?
> 
> regards,
> Anoop R S


Things are very much unpredictable now Anoop.
The way things are going, it doesn't look like 65 pointers are ever going to be invited unless things change after July.
How much points do you have with your current score?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn

rahulpop1 said:


> Things are very much unpredictable now Anoop.
> The way things are going, it doesn't look like 65 pointers are ever going to be invited unless things change after July.
> How much points do you have with your current score?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I am yet to get my results, but I guess I would score 'Proficient' in PTE. If so, I would be having 65 points with other factors considered. 
Better take test again, then.

regards,
Anoop R S


----------



## rahulpop1

anoop.rvn said:


> I am yet to get my results, but I guess I would score 'Proficient' in PTE. If so, I would be having 65 points with other factors considered.
> Better take test again, then.
> 
> regards,
> Anoop R S


Yes.. Give it another try. Best luck..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

Guys... anyone here who applied Aus PCC from India?

I had applied for Aus PCC in early March and got a mail from them on 7th March that the results have been posted to my India address. Still I haven’t got it and it’s been almost 3 weeks. Should it take so long? They said it’s a regular post and hence there’s no tracking number for it.

What can I do? How long does it make sense to wait?


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> Guys... anyone here who applied Aus PCC from India?
> 
> I had applied for Aus PCC in early March and got a mail from them on 7th March that the results have been posted to my India address. Still I haven’t got it and it’s been almost 3 weeks. Should it take so long? They said it’s a regular post and hence there’s no tracking number for it.
> 
> What can I do? How long does it make sense to wait?


Do you have anyone in Australia where it can be posted and they can scan and send to you ?

That only looks to be a viable option as untracked mails are notorious for not being delivered in india 

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> Do you have anyone in Australia where it can be posted and they can scan and send to you ?
> 
> That only looks to be a viable option as untracked mails are notorious for not being delivered in india
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I have a cousin. But will they send it to him on request.?


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> Yes, I have a cousin. But will they send it to him on request.?


I don’t see any problem
Check at the website
They will just ask you the mailing address, and I am sure they should accept your cousin address
No harm in trying 

Cheers


----------



## anoop.rvn

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes.. Give it another try. Best luck..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Can't believe myself. I got the score report today. And I got a 90!!! Thank you for your reply, dude... :thumb:


----------



## nimesh82

anoop.rvn said:


> Can't believe myself. I got the score report today. And I got a 90!!! Thank you for your reply, dude... :thumb:


Congratulations, way to go! 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

anoop.rvn said:


> Can't believe myself. I got the score report today. And I got a 90!!! Thank you for your reply, dude... :thumb:


Congratulations dude.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rosh.shan

Hi,
During visa filing , for the academic transcripts I have uploaded color scanned copy of transcripts. Is that right or should it have been attested ?


----------



## foxes

rosh.shan said:


> Hi,
> During visa filing , for the academic transcripts I have uploaded color scanned copy of transcripts. Is that right or should it have been attested ?




Colour copy is fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshzone

maulikdoshi82 said:


> There are few cases like that. Generally happens if they couldn't open the old file or something.




Thanks for the update


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robi14

Hi I have 6 years experience in Airtel-India. But i am having only few salary slips/ I can arrange few slips but not all. I already have all other required documents from company. Will it be an issue with few 10-12 salary slips ?


----------



## Sd1982

Robi14 said:


> Hi I have 6 years experience in Airtel-India. But i am having only few salary slips/ I can arrange few slips but not all. I already have all other required documents from company. Will it be an issue with few 10-12 salary slips ?


Do you have the bank statement?


----------



## Ravicrm09

Why have they stopped showing the estimated time period on 189 Visa applications? Anyone got a clue?


----------



## luvjd

Ravicrm09 said:


> Why have they stopped showing the estimated time period on 189 Visa applications? Anyone got a clue?


Maybe a system glitch. Not important though.


----------



## Robi14

Quote:
Originally Posted by Robi14 View Post
Hi I have 6 years experience in Airtel-India. But i am having only few salary slips/ I can arrange few slips but not all. I already have all other required documents from company. Will it be an issue with few 10-12 salary slips ?
Do you have the bank statement?



Yes i have bank statement and i can get specific salary slip if they want [ But not all as it will be 6 years data] and i can provide also any other document if required


----------



## vivek101

Ravicrm09 said:


> Why have they stopped showing the estimated time period on 189 Visa applications? Anyone got a clue?


I'm certainly no expert. But from what the recent trends suggest, the DIBP is hell bent on clearing the heavy backlog they have. September-October cases are receiving grants for the past few weeks. 
Immitracker shows 400-500 pending cases that need to be looked at afresh. Moreover, only 300 invites were sent out in the March 2018 draw. 
Maybe they don't want people to send follow-up emails which is why the estimated processing timelines are temporarily suspended.
They might start displaying the dates post July 01st as the seat allocation counter would be reset.

Note: Not everyone creates a case profile on Immitracker. The number of actual pending cases could be well over 500.


----------



## expat_user_25

dreamdream said:


> Hello! Hope you are well. I saw your post regarding "Apply Visa" status issue
> 
> Was it changed to "Visa Lodge" eventually?
> 
> Because I face the same issue now and worry a bit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




This is the andwer to your question- Today my status on SkillSelect changed to “Lodged” and Apply Visa is not showing anymore. I got a communication on Skillselect that my EOI has been suspended since the visa is lodged. 

My visa lodged date was- 21st March (Wed) late evening. Took 2 working days for change of status.


----------



## Tyneha

Got the grant mail today at 10.30 am IST. Extremely happy 🙂 . Below are my timelines. 


Visa class: 189 Independent

28-Jul-17 -- Visa Lodge with 70 Points
29-Aug-17 -- CO contact for additional docs
05-Sep-17-- IP Pressed
08-Dec-17 -- 2nd CO contact 😞 for transcripts of spouse which were already provided initially
08-Dec-17 -- IP Pressed 
26-Mar-18 -- Grant

This forum has helped alot during this journey. Thanks everyone and all the best..


----------



## fionaallan1

anoop.rvn said:


> Can't believe myself. I got the score report today. And I got a 90!!! Thank you for your reply, dude... :thumb:




Hey well done, my husband has been studying for the Pte also an is dreading it! Any tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat

Tyneha said:


> Got the grant mail today at 10.30 am IST. Extremely happy 🙂 . Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 28-Jul-17 -- Visa Lodge with 70 Points
> 29-Aug-17 -- CO contact for additional docs
> 05-Sep-17-- IP Pressed
> 08-Dec-17 -- 2nd CO contact 😞 for transcripts of spouse which were already provided initially
> 08-Dec-17 -- IP Pressed
> 26-Mar-18 -- Grant
> 
> This forum has helped alot during this journey. Thanks everyone and all the best..


Congrats....best of luck for future.


----------



## ankur14

*PTE/IELTS for Partner Skill*

Hi All,

I hope all of you are doing good.

We are in middle of our Australia PR process and to increase our chances we decided to go for my wife as primary applicant as her profile is stronger than mine. To add another 5 points we are going to get my profile assessed by ACS. But before submitting my profile for assessment, I want to understand if I need to give PTE/IELTS or not? 

*Note: I have completed my education was done in English with decent scores in English subjects in 10,+2 & graduation. All my certificates are in English. *

Points:
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
Language - 20
Partner Skill - 5
190 nominated - 5
Total - 189(75), 190(80)


----------



## NB

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope all of you are doing good.
> 
> We are in middle of our Australia PR process and to increase our chances we decided to go for my wife as primary applicant as her profile is stronger than mine. To add another 5 points we are going to get my profile assessed by ACS. But before submitting my profile for assessment, I want to understand if I need to give PTE/IELTS or not?
> 
> *Note: I have completed my education was done in English with decent scores in English subjects in 10,+2 & graduation. All my certificates are in English. *
> 
> Points:
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
> Language - 20
> Partner Skill - 5
> 190 nominated - 5
> Total - 189(75), 190(80)


If you want to claim partner points, then you have to give an English test and get competent score

Native Britishers also have to follow this rule, who are logically much better at English then other country citizens

Add your Anzsco code to your signature to make it more informative 
Cheers


----------



## anoop.rvn

fionaallan1 said:


> Hey well done, my husband has been studying for the Pte also an is dreading it! Any tips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Check out the free courses of E2Language in their YouTube channel. Also, practice a lot. 
There are lot of materials in YouTube. Look for a PTE_ACADEMIC.zip which has 3 sets of practice questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn

Tyneha said:


> Got the grant mail today at 10.30 am IST. Extremely happy 🙂 . Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 28-Jul-17 -- Visa Lodge with 70 Points
> 29-Aug-17 -- CO contact for additional docs
> 05-Sep-17-- IP Pressed
> 08-Dec-17 -- 2nd CO contact 😞 for transcripts of spouse which were already provided initially
> 08-Dec-17 -- IP Pressed
> 26-Mar-18 -- Grant
> 
> This forum has helped alot during this journey. Thanks everyone and all the best..




Wow!!! Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak

When is the next EOI selection round?


----------



## fionaallan1

anoop.rvn said:


> Check out the free courses of E2Language in their YouTube channel. Also, practice a lot.
> There are lot of materials in YouTube. Look for a PTE_ACADEMIC.zip which has 3 sets of practice questions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks been watching e2 language an that’s helping for best tips. All the best in your migration


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

Sharmak said:


> When is the next EOI selection round?




Should be on 4 April.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinishining

Ravicrm09 said:


> Why have they stopped showing the estimated time period on 189 Visa applications? Anyone got a clue?


While this has been removed from immi page, when you look into the Homeaffairs portal, it is showing up: 75% closure in 9 months and 90% closure in 12 months for 189.


----------



## roshzone

Hi All

I am planning to resign from my current job next week and have 2 month notice period to serve. Don’t have an offer yet for next employment but have to finish some personal stuff before getting visa and will be trying for a job in parallel.. 

Does it cause any issue with the employment verification or will it require adding something to changes in circumstances. conditions are I may enter a job after 2 months or stay couple more months without job hoping for visa. 

I was working for the past 12 years in the current organization and my ACS verified experience is 8 years

Thanks in advance

-------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code : 261313
PTE : L 82 R 74 S 75 W 82
EOI Lodged : 10th April, 2017 with 65 Points
Invited: 18th October, 2017
Visa Fee: 23rd November, 2017
Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 30th November
CO Contact: 21st Feb, 2018 for Spouse PCC which was already uploaded and PTE score send online
Replied on: 21st Feb, 2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## rahulpop1

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope all of you are doing good.
> 
> We are in middle of our Australia PR process and to increase our chances we decided to go for my wife as primary applicant as her profile is stronger than mine. To add another 5 points we are going to get my profile assessed by ACS. But before submitting my profile for assessment, I want to understand if I need to give PTE/IELTS or not?
> 
> *Note: I have completed my education was done in English with decent scores in English subjects in 10,+2 & graduation. All my certificates are in English. *
> 
> Points:
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
> Language - 20
> Partner Skill - 5
> 190 nominated - 5
> Total - 189(75), 190(80)


If you can get the certificate from your college stating your graduation completed in English language, that will be enough. Don't waste money on English tests..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Tyneha said:


> Got the grant mail today at 10.30 am IST. Extremely happy 🙂 . Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 28-Jul-17 -- Visa Lodge with 70 Points
> 29-Aug-17 -- CO contact for additional docs
> 05-Sep-17-- IP Pressed
> 08-Dec-17 -- 2nd CO contact 😞 for transcripts of spouse which were already provided initially
> 08-Dec-17 -- IP Pressed
> 26-Mar-18 -- Grant
> 
> This forum has helped alot during this journey. Thanks everyone and all the best..


Congratulations.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Tyneha said:


> Got the grant mail today at 10.30 am IST. Extremely happy 🙂 . Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 28-Jul-17 -- Visa Lodge with 70 Points
> 29-Aug-17 -- CO contact for additional docs
> 05-Sep-17-- IP Pressed
> 08-Dec-17 -- 2nd CO contact 😞 for transcripts of spouse which were already provided initially
> 08-Dec-17 -- IP Pressed
> 26-Mar-18 -- Grant
> 
> This forum has helped alot during this journey. Thanks everyone and all the best..


Congratulations!
Best of luck in this new and exciting part of your life!
Australia is a great country! I lived there for 4 years, can't wait to get back!


----------



## expat_user_25

Can anyone tell if Initial entry date (IED) is based on visa grant date or visa lodged date or is it totally random depending on Case officer?


----------



## perfect_devil

expat_user_25 said:


> Can anyone tell if Initial entry date (IED) is based on visa grant date or visa lodged date or is it totally random depending on Case officer?


It's one year from either medicals or PCC date


----------



## luvjd

expat_user_25 said:


> Can anyone tell if Initial entry date (IED) is based on visa grant date or visa lodged date or is it totally random depending on Case officer?


IED is generally the earliest of PCC or Medical expiry date. However, CO can extend or waive this off completely.


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> I don’t see any problem
> Check at the website
> They will just ask you the mailing address, and I am sure they should accept your cousin address
> No harm in trying
> 
> Cheers


Thank you. I mailed them and they said that if I don’t get it in 20 business days then they will send it to the nominated Aus address.


----------



## novio

Hi All,

does anyone have timeline in their application? i don't have as of now.


----------



## Sd1982

novio said:


> Hi All,
> 
> does anyone have timeline in their application? i don't have as of now.


No timeline for me. Doesn't really matter....!


----------



## mustbedone

Finally got my permanent visa granted today 2 hours ago!!!!

Applied on 29th July 2017 with 70 points under SOL 'Developer Programmer'. You'll get yours soon, too, guys : )


----------



## Swaraj

Guys I can't see processing time under my immi account. It was 9-12 months after 16 Feb and earlier it was 7-9 month in Jan 2018 when I lodge my Visa. What the hell DIBP is doing. Any idea

Swaraj


----------



## Swaraj

mustbedone said:


> Finally got my permanent visa granted today 2 hours ago!!!!
> 
> Applied on 29th July 2017 with 70 points under SOL 'Developer Programmer'. You'll get yours soon, too, guys : )




Congratulations Mate. 

Please share your visa journey details with CO contacts until you got grant today. That will help us understanding time lines for our vida.


----------



## rahulpop1

mustbedone said:


> Finally got my permanent visa granted today 2 hours ago!!!!
> 
> Applied on 29th July 2017 with 70 points under SOL 'Developer Programmer'. You'll get yours soon, too, guys : )


Congratulations dude.. 
All the best for your future.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat

mustbedone said:


> Finally got my permanent visa granted today 2 hours ago!!!!
> 
> Applied on 29th July 2017 with 70 points under SOL 'Developer Programmer'. You'll get yours soon, too, guys : )


Congrats....best of luck for the future.


----------



## mitali241086

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me if I submitted payment of visa on 10 December and uploaded some documents later, will my visa submission date be counted as 10 December or the later date? Does uploading documents after visa submission and before Case Officer assignment, affect processing time?


----------



## SMR1

@Gopsat! After 240 days .. u got the Grant ... many congratulations.


----------



## NB

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I submitted payment of visa on 10 December and uploaded some documents later, will my visa submission date be counted as 10 December or the later date? Does uploading documents after visa submission and before Case Officer assignment, affect processing time?


You can do all the research you want, the grant will come in its own sweet time

Are going to sue the department, if you don’t get the visa in time as per your calculations?
There are members who are waiting for 2 years and can do nothing about it, despite all,calls and e-mails 

You just have to learn to be patient 

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I submitted payment of visa on 10 December and uploaded some documents later, will my visa submission date be counted as 10 December or the later date? Does uploading documents after visa submission and before Case Officer assignment, affect processing time?


10 Dec 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## PHP1210

Hi All !
If I lodge EOI with 65 points in 189, by what time I will invited as per current trend ? Or I have the only option to score high in PTE-A. My occupation ID - 2335, Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## roshzone

Based on current trend, invitations dint go for 65 pointers after October 2017. Best if you can score max on PTE and improve totals


----------



## newpain01

I am wondering how long is the waiting time for 70 points. Is there someone here who was invited with 70 recently?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hi I have a question, and I hope someone can tell me.
I am including my partner on my 189 visa application as a de facto partner. The trouble is we may have problems proving de facto status. We both live in Dubai and each have separate working Visa. The reason this complicates matters is that since we are not married and don't have a spousal visa, it's impossible to have any joint accounts, or even have a different person's name on the utility bills or even for rental contracts. The rental contracts on have a signature space for the 1 person who will be paying the rent.
While we are submitting what we can, my question is, if we are not successful in proving our relationship, would they still grant me a 189 visa solo and simply say they decline my partner, or would the decline both of us (even though I meet all the visa requirements)?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Seen a few people with 70 points who got invitations, but they had been waiting since Sept/Oct 2017.



newpain01 said:


> I am wondering how long is the waiting time for 70 points. Is there someone here who was invited with 70 recently?


----------



## wahajmeer

Hi,

I am planning to lodge my application this week and I have a question.
I am applying for my wife and two kids with me, do I need to fill in the Form 1229 and attach it with the documents?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mhr123

wahajmeer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to lodge my application this week and I have a question.
> I am applying for my wife and two kids with me, do I need to fill in the Form 1229 and attach it with the documents?
> Thanks in advance.


Ofcourse u have to attach it... we all had to. It is clearly written on FOrm1229 front page .. no need for under 18 years. I believe like we did, u guys should also go through the instructions written on forms.


----------



## Gopsat

SMR1 said:


> @Gopsat! After 240 days .. u got the Grant ... many congratulations.


Nope ... Iam still waiting for grant.


----------



## wahajmeer

mhr123 said:


> Ofcourse u have to attach it... we all had to. It is clearly written on FOrm1229 front page .. no need for under 18 years. I believe like we did, u guys should also go through the instructions written on forms.


Thanks for the response. I was only asking as I thought it was only applicable in cases where the kids were traveling with one parent and not both.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## foxes

newpain01 said:


> I am wondering how long is the waiting time for 70 points. Is there someone here who was invited with 70 recently?




The information is available on the DIBP/DHA page. If you are talking about pro-rata occupations, then the cutoff is 75 points. For non pro-rata, it is 70 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

mhr123 said:


> Ofcourse u have to attach it... we all had to. It is clearly written on FOrm1229 front page .. no need for under 18 years. I believe like we did, u guys should also go through the instructions written on forms.


I think you mean form 1221 and not 1229.
As per my understanding we need to fill only forms 80 and 1221 for above 18 applicants and children below the age of 18 do not need any forms (except when one of the parents is not accompanying.. and that’s when the form 1229 needs to be submitted with the non-migrating parent’s sign)

Experts please correct me if wrong.


----------



## rahulpop1

ssvk2018 said:


> I think you mean form 1221 and not 1229.
> As per my understanding we need to fill only forms 80 and 1221 for above 18 applicants and children below the age of 18 do not need any forms (except when one of the parents is not accompanying.. and that’s when the form 1229 needs to be submitted with the non-migrating parent’s sign)
> 
> Experts please correct me if wrong.


Form 1221 is also not mandatory. Form 80 is sufficient.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer

rahulpop1 said:


> Form 1221 is also not mandatory. Form 80 is sufficient.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's what I thought.
Thanks for your help.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## ssvk2018

rahulpop1 said:


> Form 1221 is also not mandatory. Form 80 is sufficient.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yeah, just wanted to clear that it’s 1221 and not 1229, in case one decides to submit it. But anyway better to submit.


----------



## mhr123

ssvk2018 said:


> I think you mean form 1221 and not 1229.
> As per my understanding we need to fill only forms 80 and 1221 for above 18 applicants and children below the age of 18 do not need any forms (except when one of the parents is not accompanying.. and that’s when the form 1229 needs to be submitted with the non-migrating parent’s sign)
> 
> Experts please correct me if wrong.


Yes it was Typo.. i meant 1221



rahulpop1 said:


> Form 1221 is also not mandatory. Form 80 is sufficient.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It is better to submit if u are thinking of getting a Direct Grant, yes i agree sometimes CO doesn't asks but sometimes he does... and if he does then u can sit and relax 2-3 month extra as ur application will get pushed back. So why take a chance ,better submit it before hand and pray to get DG.


----------



## PHP1210

Is there any possibility to receive Invitation before October'18 of I submit EOI with 70 points in next 20-30 days, as I am yet to give my PTE-A ?


----------



## PHP1210

roshzone said:


> Based on current trend, invitations dint go for 65 pointers after October 2017. Best if you can score max on PTE and improve totals


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## mitali241086

GUNBUN said:


> 10 Dec
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply...


----------



## mitali241086

newbienz said:


> You can do all the research you want, the grant will come in its own sweet time
> 
> Are going to sue the department, if you don’t get the visa in time as per your calculations?
> There are members who are waiting for 2 years and can do nothing about it, despite all,calls and e-mails
> 
> You just have to learn to be patient
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply...


----------



## Rddr2018

*Documents to carry - First Visit*

Dear Friends, 

Good morning, As shared earlier, with Gods grace, we got our PR grant. we are planning to make our first visit to Sydney in April-2018 for 2-3 weeks.

May i request the seniors to share some inputs/insight into what documents i need to carry for me and my family? Also, request you to share any links that might help a first time traveler on 189 category. 

Have a good day!

Regards, RD


----------



## NB

Rddr2018 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Good morning, As shared earlier, with Gods grace, we got our PR grant. we are planning to make our first visit to Sydney in April-2018 for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> May i request the seniors to share some inputs/insight into what documents i need to carry for me and my family? Also, request you to share any links that might help a first time traveler on 189 category.
> 
> Have a good day!
> 
> Regards, RD


From your PR visa angle, just the grant letters for all the family members is all that is required in addition to ofcourse your passport 

Check that the passport numbers are mentioned correctly in VEVO

Cheers


----------



## Rddr2018

newbienz said:


> From your PR visa angle, just the grant letters for all the family members is all that is required in addition to ofcourse your passport
> 
> Check that the passport numbers are mentioned correctly in VEVO
> 
> Cheers



Thank you newbienz!

Names and Passport details are correctly mentioned on the VISA grant letter however I am not sure how to go about verifying in VEVO. Does it involve cost to verify in VEVO? Please share your inputs.


----------



## Ausysdhome

Rddr2018 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Good morning, As shared earlier, with Gods grace, we got our PR grant. we are planning to make our first visit to Sydney in April-2018 for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> May i request the seniors to share some inputs/insight into what documents i need to carry for me and my family? Also, request you to share any links that might help a first time traveler on 189 category.
> 
> Have a good day!
> 
> Regards, RD


Congrats on getting the PR !

As many have posted in this forum that IED is given based on PCC/Medicals which ever is earlier. What is your IED and what is the difference in your PCC/Medicals date and IED?

Thanks.


----------



## NB

Rddr2018 said:


> Thank you newbienz!
> 
> Names and Passport details are correctly mentioned on the VISA grant letter however I am not sure how to go about verifying in VEVO. Does it involve cost to verify in VEVO? Please share your inputs.


It’s free


https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query

Cheers


----------



## Rddr2018

newbienz said:


> From your PR visa angle, just the grant letters for all the family members is all that is required in addition to ofcourse your passport
> 
> Check that the passport numbers are mentioned correctly in VEVO
> 
> Cheers





Ausysdhome said:


> Congrats on getting the PR !
> 
> As many have posted in this forum that IED is given based on PCC/Medicals which ever is earlier. What is your IED and what is the difference in your PCC/Medicals date and IED?
> 
> Thanks.


I think, your statement may be correct. I had stayed abroad and the PCC will expire in June and that could be the reason for my IED before June-2018

Good Luck!

Regards
Ravi


----------



## rahulpop1

Rddr2018 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Good morning, As shared earlier, with Gods grace, we got our PR grant. we are planning to make our first visit to Sydney in April-2018 for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> May i request the seniors to share some inputs/insight into what documents i need to carry for me and my family? Also, request you to share any links that might help a first time traveler on 189 category.
> 
> Have a good day!
> 
> Regards, RD


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Rddr2018 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Good morning, As shared earlier, with Gods grace, we got our PR grant. we are planning to make our first visit to Sydney in April-2018 for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> May i request the seniors to share some inputs/insight into what documents i need to carry for me and my family? Also, request you to share any links that might help a first time traveler on 189 category.
> 
> Have a good day!
> 
> Regards, RD



For your travel angle and what to see and where to stay etc. you are better off in posting in trip advisor 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

mhr123 said:


> Yes it was Typo.. i meant 1221
> 
> 
> 
> It is better to submit if u are thinking of getting a Direct Grant, yes i agree sometimes CO doesn't asks but sometimes he does... and if he does then u can sit and relax 2-3 month extra as ur application will get pushed back. So why take a chance ,better submit it before hand and pray to get DG.


That's true but it's not asked if we have not travelled to high risk countries.
Is there anyone on this forum who was asked to upload form 1221 by CO.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rddr2018

newbienz said:


> From your PR visa angle, just the grant letters for all the family members is all that is required in addition to ofcourse your passport
> 
> Check that the passport numbers are mentioned correctly in VEVO
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Newbienz, 

Fyi to other friends incase it helps - App store as myvevo App, it accepts passport, DOB and Tx Id and fetches the VISA validity, details and expiry. 

Regards
RD


----------



## Wonderer-India

Hi ,

Coming from USA and following are the sequence of events.

ANZSCO Code: Professional Engineer, Industrial Engineer (233511)

Skill Assessment Outcome: 14 February 2018
EOI Initially Submitted On: 15/02/2018
Age: 25, English: 20, Education: 15, Experience: 15, Total: 75

Invited: 21/02/2018
Visa Fee and docs uploaded: 28 Feb 2018
PCC uploaded: 9 Mar 2018
Health Records Loaded: 16 Mar 2018
CO Contact: Not Yet
Grant: Not Yet


----------



## Wonderer-India

Dear Friend,

It might take some time; there are whole bunch of applicants with 75s and 70s.
Fingers crossed.

Keep a watch.


----------



## Wonderer-India

So, you mean no CO contact; 15 days after documents load; You got it?
That is cool, man.


----------



## rjslehal

My employer got employement verification email on 19th jan and replied with requested details on 27th march.

Any idea when will my visa get granted

189 visa.
Lodged in oct 2017
Co contact in nov 2017
Emp ver. Email jan 2018

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558

Rddr2018 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Good morning, As shared earlier, with Gods grace, we got our PR grant. we are planning to make our first visit to Sydney in April-2018 for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> May i request the seniors to share some inputs/insight into what documents i need to carry for me and my family? Also, request you to share any links that might help a first time traveler on 189 category.
> 
> Have a good day!
> 
> Regards, RD


congrats


----------



## vivek101

Processing time is back! It says - 8 months to 10 months for me.
How about other folks on this forum?


----------



## NB

rjslehal said:


> My employer got employement verification email on 19th jan and replied with requested details on 27th march.
> 
> Any idea when will my visa get granted
> 
> 189 visa.
> Lodged in oct 2017
> Co contact in nov 2017
> Emp ver. Email jan 2018
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


It is just one box ticked of many

Cheers


----------



## Arun.L

vivek101 said:


> Processing time is back! It says - 8 months to 10 months for me.
> How about other folks on this forum?


Same here


----------



## novio

timelines back in the applications - 8 to 10 months.


----------



## Wonderer-India

Glad that I have someone here who applied and is invited in 2018. Good Luck !


----------



## dheerajsharma

novio said:


> timelines back in the applications - 8 to 10 months.


It says 8 to 11 months for 190 for me.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Irrespective of when one has applied, timelines are same for everyone. 8-10 for 189 and 8-11 for 190. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mitali241086

vivek101 said:


> Processing time is back! It says - 8 months to 10 months for me.
> How about other folks on this forum?


Showing same for me too...


----------



## rjslehal

newbienz said:


> It is just one box ticked of many
> 
> Cheers


But whats left now??
Medical and pcc already uploaded.
Employement verification done.

Now for what i should wait next??

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rjslehal said:


> But whats left now??
> Medical and pcc already uploaded.
> Employement verification done.
> 
> Now for what i should wait next??
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


If it was so simple, then there would be no wait period of 10-12 months

All visas would have been granted in a week

I presume there would be hundreds of boxes which would have to be ticked for a grant to be given

At what stage of the processing was the EV done and more importantly if it was to the satisfaction of the department or not, you will never know until you get the grant or next CO contact

Cheers


----------



## rjslehal

newbienz said:


> If it was so simple, then there would be no wait period of 10-12 months
> 
> All visas would have been granted in a week
> 
> I presume there would be hundreds of boxes which would have to be ticked for a grant to be given
> 
> At what stage of the processing was the EV done and more importantly if it was to the satisfaction of the department or not, you will never know until you get the grant or next CO contact
> 
> Cheers


My employement verification email was replied almost 65 days after the 1st email in hr department. But they mentioned every detail requested in email.
But from 19th jan to 2nd feb they get email 7 times requesting my employement verification.
On 2nd feb they get email twice with same request.

As my verification email has taken a lot of time, is this fine or have some negative impact on my application.

Do u have any idea.

Pls give ur suggestions that is there any action needed from my side in such case.??

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## snorkeller32

*Travel before IED*

Hi,

I have applied 189 visa from India and got the visa in October-17. My IED is 03-Aug-2018. 

Currently, I need to travel to UK on Tier-2 WP for sometime.

My question is should I travel to Australia first and then travel to UK or can I travel to UK now and travel to Australia *from there* to make the initial entry?

Basically, is there any rule that says, the travel should originate from the country of application?

Your advice is much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## anoop.rvn

rjslehal said:


> My employement verification email was replied almost 65 days after the 1st email in hr department. But they mentioned every detail requested in email.
> But from 19th jan to 2nd feb they get email 7 times requesting my employement verification.
> On 2nd feb they get email twice with same request.
> 
> As my verification email has taken a lot of time, is this fine or have some negative impact on my application.
> 
> Do u have any idea.
> 
> Pls give ur suggestions that is there any action needed from my side in such case.??
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




At what stage is employment verification done? I haven’t informed my current employer that I am applying for PR as it would affect my career. I got an SD from my immediate team lead and that is what was provided, along with payslips, as proof of my current employment. If my HR is contacted, it might turn out bad for me.
Is this verification done for all? Or if SD is provided, they will contact only the issuer of SD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjslehal

anoop.rvn said:


> At what stage is employment verification done? I haven’t informed my current employer that I am applying for PR as it would affect my career. I got an SD from my immediate team lead and that is what was provided, along with payslips, as proof of my current employment. If my HR is contacted, it might turn out bad for me.
> Is this verification done for all? Or if SD is provided, they will contact only the issuer of SD?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am having the same case. Attached roles n duties letter from my manager. But visa officer emailed to my hr department with the letters sent my me and asked them to verify that and whether these being issued by an authorized person or not.

It has taken more than 65 days to convince my hr department to reply the email.

I dont know that employement verification is sure or not. But its most probably for indian applicants for all occupations other that software and it.

And ev for punjab candidates is in almost every case. For mechanical electrical civil professions, chances are more in my opinion 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjslehal

From: NDLI Referral Unit 

Sent: *******

Subject: Employment Verification Mr ******** RID: ********* (DLM-For-Official-Use-Only]

For-official-Use-Only

Dear Sir/Madam,

Greetings from Australian High Commission!

Grateful if you could assist with employment verification for below mentioned visa applicant
Name: *******
DOB: ********
Employee code: ********

1. Position title(s) beld during the course of employment;
2. Period of Employment;
3. Positions held during the entire employment tenure with the company and changes to duties (dates of
promotion):
4. Duties performed;
5 Number of hours worked by him in a week Full time or part-time employee
Salary drawn

Did the referee write the reference letter

do authenticate the attached letter and whether it has been issued by an authorised person?

We would request you for an early response.

Please feel free to contact me,

Regards

******
Visa Officer Referrals team
Visa & Citizenship Services
Department of Home Affairs

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn

rjslehal said:


> I am having the same case. Attached roles n duties letter from my manager. But visa officer emailed to my hr department with the letters sent my me and asked them to verify that and whether these being issued by an authorized person or not.
> 
> It has taken more than 65 days to convince my hr department to reply the email.
> 
> I dont know that employement verification is sure or not. But its most probably for indian applicants for all occupations other that software and it.
> 
> And ev for punjab candidates is in almost every case. For mechanical electrical civil professions, chances are more in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




Oh damn!!! If that happens in my case, I am screwed. It took a lot of time and convincing for my team lead to issue an SD. Now if someone is asking the HR that is he authorised to issue such a letter, then it would be a problem. If they contact him, then everything is fine.
Hope everything happens smoothly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjslehal

anoop.rvn said:


> Oh damn!!! If that happens in my case, I am screwed. It took a lot of time and convincing for my team lead to issue an SD. Now if someone is asking the HR that is he authorised to issue such a letter, then it would be a problem. If they contact him, then everything is fine.
> Hope everything happens smoothly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have faith on god. With gods grace everything is possible.
Convincing mine hr department was impossible. But by gods grace i made that.

Dont worry...

Now i am just waiting for next update in my case. Dont know when visa will be granted..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn

rjslehal said:


> Have faith on god. With gods grace everything is possible.
> Convincing mine hr department was impossible. But by gods grace i made that.
> 
> Dont worry...
> 
> Now i am just waiting for next update in my case. Dont know when visa will be granted..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




Thanks man... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

rjslehal said:


> I am having the same case. Attached roles n duties letter from my manager. But visa officer emailed to my hr department with the letters sent my me and asked them to verify that and whether these being issued by an authorized person or not.
> 
> It has taken more than 65 days to convince my hr department to reply the email.
> 
> I dont know that employement verification is sure or not. But its most probably for indian applicants for all occupations other that software and it.
> 
> And ev for punjab candidates is in almost every case. For mechanical electrical civil professions, chances are more in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



What was the name of your CO??????


----------



## rjslehal

HARINDERJEET said:


> What was the name of your CO??????


Yashpal

What happen bro??

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjslehal

rjslehal said:


> Yashpal
> 
> What happen bro??
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


And it was visa officer not co

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

snorkeller32 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied 189 visa from India and got the visa in October-17. My IED is 03-Aug-2018.
> 
> Currently, I need to travel to UK on Tier-2 WP for sometime.
> 
> My question is should I travel to Australia first and then travel to UK or can I travel to UK now and travel to Australia *from there* to make the initial entry?
> 
> Basically, is there any rule that says, the travel should originate from the country of application?
> 
> Your advice is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


The department is not bothered From where you land.
You have to just make sure that you land within the IED

Cheers


----------



## NB

rjslehal said:


> My employement verification email was replied almost 65 days after the 1st email in hr department. But they mentioned every detail requested in email.
> But from 19th jan to 2nd feb they get email 7 times requesting my employement verification.
> On 2nd feb they get email twice with same request.
> 
> As my verification email has taken a lot of time, is this fine or have some negative impact on my application.
> 
> Do u have any idea.
> 
> Pls give ur suggestions that is there any action needed from my side in such case.??
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


As long as the reply has been received by the department before they have taken a decision on your case, you are safe

There is nothing that you can do at this stage except to wait patiently for grant or next Co contact

Cheers


----------



## NB

anoop.rvn said:


> At what stage is employment verification done? I haven’t informed my current employer that I am applying for PR as it would affect my career. I got an SD from my immediate team lead and that is what was provided, along with payslips, as proof of my current employment. If my HR is contacted, it might turn out bad for me.
> Is this verification done for all? Or if SD is provided, they will contact only the issuer of SD?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A year back only a handful of applicants would go through the EV
Now , the number has gone up considerably

In most cases, the AHC will contact the HR department directly and verify the claims made by you .
Be mentally prepared for this scenario being played out 

At what stage of the application processing, the CO will order the EV, depends entirely upon his style of functioning 

Cheers


----------



## austaspirant

newbienz said:


> A year back only a handful of applicants would go through the EV
> Now , the number has gone up considerably
> 
> In most cases, the AHC will contact the HR department directly and verify the claims made by you .
> Be mentally prepared for this scenario being played out
> 
> At what stage of the application processing, the CO will order the EV, depends entirely upon his style of functioning
> 
> Cheers


What are repercussions if HR (who has given her/his email id and the direct number in referral letter) won't pick the AHC call even multiple times?


----------



## NB

austaspirant said:


> What are repercussions if HR (who has given her/his email id and the direct number in referral letter) won't pick the AHC call even multiple times?


Again, AHC do not normally rely on any information provided by you but generally use the numbers given on the website of the company to contact the HR department

If they do not receive any or a satisfactory reply, they will issue you a Natural justice letter asking you to justify why this particular claim made by you should not be treated as false

Cheers


----------



## Arun.L

Just curious, how would we know if CO tries to contact HR department ? Will we be copied too?
Just wondering, if not copied how would we know if you are working in a company like TCS or CTS which is spread???
It will be worse if earlier companies contacted??





rjslehal said:


> From: NDLI Referral Unit
> 
> Sent: *******
> 
> Subject: Employment Verification Mr ******** RID: ********* (DLM-For-Official-Use-Only]
> 
> For-official-Use-Only
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> Greetings from Australian High Commission!
> 
> Grateful if you could assist with employment verification for below mentioned visa applicant
> Name: *******
> DOB: ********
> Employee code: ********
> 
> 1. Position title(s) beld during the course of employment;
> 2. Period of Employment;
> 3. Positions held during the entire employment tenure with the company and changes to duties (dates of
> promotion):
> 4. Duties performed;
> 5 Number of hours worked by him in a week Full time or part-time employee
> Salary drawn
> 
> Did the referee write the reference letter
> 
> do authenticate the attached letter and whether it has been issued by an authorised person?
> 
> We would request you for an early response.
> 
> Please feel free to contact me,
> 
> Regards
> 
> ******
> Visa Officer Referrals team
> Visa & Citizenship Services
> Department of Home Affairs
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Arun.L said:


> Just curious, how would we know if CO tries to contact HR department ? Will we be copied too?
> Just wondering, if not copied how would we know if you are working in a company like TCS or CTS which is spread???
> It will be worse if earlier companies contacted??


The contact can be by email or phone or in the rarest case by personal visit to the office

The applicant is not informed by the department of the EV.
You will come to know only if your HR department or manager, who ever was contacted, choose to share it with you

They can contact any or all the company they like for whom you have worked for 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Arun.L said:


> Just curious, how would we know if CO tries to contact HR department ? Will we be copied too?
> Just wondering, if not copied how would we know if you are working in a company like TCS or CTS which is spread???
> It will be worse if earlier companies contacted??


You will only be made aware in case of any issues. Otherwise you can identify by talking to your previous employer. 

if you were honest, in majority of cases there will be no issues.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Again, AHC do not normally rely on any information provided by you but generally use the numbers given on the website of the company to contact the HR department
> 
> If they do not receive any or a satisfactory reply, they will issue you a Natural justice letter asking you to justify why this particular claim made by you should not be treated as false
> 
> Cheers


They in most cases call the number provided by applicants as per hundreds posts on this forum and personal observations. 

In rare cases i.e. ~10% or less they may reach out to HR or call phone number from the web-site.


----------



## ag91

*Visa Grant*

Hey guys

I've been a silent spectator here.

I got my grant this week.


Thanks for all the help and information.


Wish all you guys goodluck! 


Timeline below:


Code: 233213

EOI Lodged: 27th July 2017 (65 Points)

Invited: 20th September 2017

Visa Lodged: 16th October 2017

CO Contact: 4th December 2017

CO Replied: 6th December 2017

Gant: 27th March 2018


----------



## andreyx108b

ag91 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've been a silent spectator here.
> 
> I got my grant this week.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help and information.
> 
> 
> Wish all you guys goodluck!
> 
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> 
> Code: 233213
> 
> EOI Lodged: 27th July 2017 (65 Points)
> 
> Invited: 20th September 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 16th October 2017
> 
> CO Contact: 4th December 2017
> 
> CO Replied: 6th December 2017
> 
> Gant: 27th March 2018


Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> They in most cases call the number provided by applicants as per hundreds posts on this forum and personal observations.
> 
> In rare cases i.e. ~10% or less they may reach out to HR or call phone number from the web-site.


Most applicants give the numbers of the managers from whom they have got the reference letter or SD 

So my observation is that the AHC rarely calls them for confirmation as they would obviously repeat what they have written in the letter or SD

That’s why they get the number of the HR department from the web and call them up directly to get an independent corroboration of facts

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Most applicants give the numbers of the managers from whom they have got the reference letter or SD
> 
> 
> 
> So my observation is that the AHC rarely calls them for confirmation as they would obviously repeat what they have written in the letter or SD
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why they get the number of the HR department from the web and call them up directly to get an independent corroboration of facts
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Again based on that stats, it is undersigned who in most cases get the call. 

It has been discussed and analyzed on this forum prior to your registration on this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun.L

Thanks newbienz for your inputs.



newbienz said:


> Arun.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, how would we know if CO tries to contact HR department ? Will we be copied too?
> Just wondering, if not copied how would we know if you are working in a company like TCS or CTS which is spread???
> It will be worse if earlier companies contacted??
> 
> 
> 
> The contact can be by email or phone or in the rarest case by personal visit to the office
> 
> The applicant is not informed by the department of the EV.
> You will come to know only if your HR department or manager, who ever was contacted, choose to share it with you
> 
> They can contact any or all the company they like for whom you have worked for
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## dheerajsharma

newbienz said:


> Most applicants give the numbers of the managers from whom they have got the reference letter or SD
> 
> So my observation is that the AHC rarely calls them for confirmation as they would obviously repeat what they have written in the letter or SD
> 
> That’s why they get the number of the HR department from the web and call them up directly to get an independent corroboration of facts
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

I have a question regarding EV. I had got my reference letter written from my HR which was approved my my manager as well. However the particular HR has left the organization and obviously his company email Id won't be working anymore.
It's is a big MNC though.
My question is would there be any issue if they do my EV or being a big MNC there would be someone who would take care of it?
If not what is the way around it?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have a question regarding EV. I had got my reference letter written from my HR which was approved my my manager as well. However the particular HR has left the organization and obviously his company email Id won't be working anymore.
> It's is a big MNC though.
> My question is would there be any issue if they do my EV or being a big MNC there would be someone who would take care of it?
> If not what is the way around it?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


The AHC people are well trained to separate the wheat from the chaff

They do this on regular basis
As I said I believe they will take the numbers from the website and reach the HR or manager they want to speak to by Designation, rather then by name.

As long as you have not fibbed, there is nothing for you to be worried about

In the worst to worst case scenario, they are unable to reach anyone in your organisation, they will get back to you and give you an opportunity to present your case before a final decision is taken

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have a question regarding EV. I had got my reference letter written from my HR which was approved my my manager as well. However the particular HR has left the organization and obviously his company email Id won't be working anymore.
> It's is a big MNC though.
> My question is would there be any issue if they do my EV or being a big MNC there would be someone who would take care of it?
> If not what is the way around it?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




As long as you have provided legitimate information there are wont be any problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

newbienz said:


> The AHC people are well trained to separate the wheat from the chaff
> 
> They do this on regular basis
> As I said I believe they will take the numbers from the website and reach the HR or manager they want to speak to by Designation, rather then by name.
> 
> As long as you have not fibbed, there is nothing for you to be worried about
> 
> In the worst to worst case scenario, they are unable to reach anyone in your organisation, they will get back to you and give you an opportunity to present your case before a final decision is taken
> 
> Cheers


Thanks buddy.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

andreyx108b said:


> As long as you have provided legitimate information there are wont be any problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah all the information is legitimate.
Thanks for your response.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

andreyx108b said:


> As long as you have provided legitimate information there are wont be any problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How can HR people confirm R&R? Please share your views.


----------



## andreyx108b

austaspirant said:


> How can HR people confirm R&R? Please share your views.




Normally HR in larger companies would not confirm on duties, they would confirm: status of your employment, dates and title. Person you report into would usually be asked to reply about your responsibilities 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

andreyx108b said:


> Normally HR in larger companies would not confirm on duties, they would confirm: status of your employment, dates and title. Person you report into would usually be asked to reply about your responsibilities
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It makes sense.


----------



## andreyx108b

austaspirant said:


> It makes sense.




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman

ag91 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've been a silent spectator here.
> 
> I got my grant this week.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help and information.
> 
> 
> Wish all you guys goodluck!
> 
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> 
> Code: 233213
> 
> EOI Lodged: 27th July 2017 (65 Points)
> 
> Invited: 20th September 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 16th October 2017
> 
> CO Contact: 4th December 2017
> 
> CO Replied: 6th December 2017
> 
> Gant: 27th March 2018


What was the reason for the CO contact?

Thank you.
Regards,


----------



## 1652306

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone could relate to/or provide advice regarding the following: 

A relative of mine applied for 189 visa to Australia in October 2017 and had two pieces of information asked that did not relate to him including part of his medical examination (through his generated referral letter) and visa refusals (through an email sent by Skilled Support). He believes there might have been a mix up with someone else's case. He cleared up the medical error through his ImmiAccount through the notification of incorrect information portal and also replied to the email as it stated regarding the visa refusals clearing that up. However, he has not received any further correspondence since January 2018 and no CO has been assigned (now it's been over 5 months). Can someone please advise on this, if he can do anything further and also let me know how to tell if a CO has been assigned or not? 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

ausgirl123 said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone could relate to/or provide advice regarding the following:
> 
> A relative of mine applied for 189 visa to Australia in October 2017 and had two pieces of information asked that did not relate to him including part of his medical examination (through his generated referral letter) and visa refusals (through an email sent by Skilled Support). He believes there might have been a mix up with someone else's case. He cleared up the medical error through his ImmiAccount through the notification of incorrect information portal and also replied to the email as it stated regarding the visa refusals clearing that up. However, he has not received any further correspondence since January 2018 and no CO has been assigned (now it's been over 5 months). Can someone please advise on this, if he can do anything further and also let me know how to tell if a CO has been assigned or not?
> 
> Thanks




As long as he responded and answered CO questions, there are should be no concerns. It is normal to wait for sometime to respond back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1652306

...


----------



## rahulpop1

On immiaccount, type of my application is:

Type
Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)

Is it like this for everyone even if we applied for 189 only?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriotvn

rahulpop1 said:


> On immiaccount, type of my application is:
> 
> Type
> Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)
> 
> Is it like this for everyone even if we applied for 189 only?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Same for all, and if you pay attention when you were creating the application from the button in SkillSelec, this type was already chosen and you cannot change it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> On immiaccount, type of my application is:
> 
> Type
> Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)
> 
> Is it like this for everyone even if we applied for 189 only?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Patriotvn said:


> Same for all, and if you pay attention when you were creating the application from the button in SkillSelec, this type was already chosen and you cannot change it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool thanks bro. All of a sudden I noticed this today. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! Thanks.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IshInMdu

Guys, how do i know if an email has been sent to my HR department for verification ? Will there be any status change in the portal ? Thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## rjslehal

IshInMdu said:


> Guys, how do i know if an email has been sent to my HR department for verification ? Will there be any status change in the portal ? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers


Only if u have ur friends or colleague from hr department. Or maybe ur hr department send query to ur manager who signed ur experience letter. 
By only these 2 options u could know. 



Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

IshInMdu said:


> Guys, how do i know if an email has been sent to my HR department for verification ? Will there be any status change in the portal ? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




If you have good relationships with your previous employer you may want to ask them to let you know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

ag91 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a silent spectator here.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help and information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish all you guys goodluck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 233213
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged: 27th July 2017 (65 Points)
> 
> 
> 
> Invited: 20th September 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 16th October 2017
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact: 4th December 2017
> 
> 
> 
> CO Replied: 6th December 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Gant: 27th March 2018




Congrats


----------



## mohdjahangir

Hi Guys

Is there anyone, who lodged his visa application in Feb 2018 and got the CO.

I have lodged my application in Feb for 261312 code and still waiting for CO. 

-Thanks
MJ


----------



## andreyx108b

mohdjahangir said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Is there anyone, who lodged his visa application in Feb 2018 and got the CO.
> 
> I have lodged my application in Feb for 261312 code and still waiting for CO.
> 
> -Thanks
> MJ




I think only few... (need to check)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

mohdjahangir said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Is there anyone, who lodged his visa application in Feb 2018 and got the CO.
> 
> I have lodged my application in Feb for 261312 code and still waiting for CO.
> 
> -Thanks
> MJ


As per immitracker the last one is 4th Jan,2018.
They have not reached Feb, I think.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

It is somewhere around end November.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/work/allocation-dates-for-general-skilled-migration-applications



dheerajsharma said:


> As per immitracker the last one is 4th Jan,2018.
> They have not reached Feb, I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

jebinson said:


> It is somewhere around end November.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


I was talking about 190. For 189 it has reached till 26th November.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer

Hello friends,

I have a question, I have an invite and all my documents are ready except my Indian PCC for a year I stayed there. Do I submit my application without it and upload it later when it comes or do I wait for it?
All other documents are ready to go. 

Regards

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## NB

wahajmeer said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a question, I have an invite and all my documents are ready except my Indian PCC for a year I stayed there. Do I submit my application without it and upload it later when it comes or do I wait for it?
> All other documents are ready to go.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
> INVITED ON 07-03-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


I would not have waited

Cheers


----------



## Anonymous200187

Dont wait man just submit what you have.


wahajmeer said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a question, I have an invite and all my documents are ready except my Indian PCC for a year I stayed there. Do I submit my application without it and upload it later when it comes or do I wait for it?
> All other documents are ready to go.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
> INVITED ON 07-03-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Hi Jebison any idea on average wait times for evaluation of any application 

-----------------------------------------------------
PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Overseas Experience - 10
Australian Experience - 5 
Total Points for 189 Visa - 70
EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017 
CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018


----------



## jebinson

No idea mate! From what I could understand, it differs from case-to-case and case officer-to-case officer.

Finally, it all drills down to how well your case is documented.



DRaj_Mistry said:


> Hi Jebison any idea on average wait times for evaluation of any application
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
> Age - 30
> Proficient English - 10
> Education - 15
> Overseas Experience - 10
> Australian Experience - 5
> Total Points for 189 Visa - 70
> EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
> Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017
> CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

jebinson said:


> No idea mate! From what I could understand, it differs from case-to-case and case officer-to-case officer.
> 
> Finally, it all drills down to how well your case is documented.


Thanks Mate as IMMI Team have picked up applications till 26th Nov so feeling excited and nervous ... mean time waiting op2:


-----------------------------------------------------
PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Overseas Experience - 10
Australian Experience - 5 
Total Points for 189 Visa - 70
EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017 
CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018


----------



## andreyx108b

wahajmeer said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a question, I have an invite and all my documents are ready except my Indian PCC for a year I stayed there. Do I submit my application without it and upload it later when it comes or do I wait for it?
> All other documents are ready to go.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
> INVITED ON 07-03-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)




I would suggest to upload it before any requests from your CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vineetanandjha

I have filed EoI (only 189) on 28th March 2018 with 75 Points, for CSNE 263111 Occupation. 
ACS +ve, PteA 79+ (First Attempt).
Points Breakdown: Experience 15, Degree 15, Age 25, PTE 20.
Any chances for getting invite on 4th April 2018?


----------



## wahajmeer

vineetanandjha said:


> I have filed EoI (only 189) on 28th March 2018 with 75 Points, for CSNE 263111 Occupation.
> ACS +ve, PteA 79+ (First Attempt).
> Points Breakdown: Experience 15, Degree 15, Age 25, PTE 20.
> Any chances for getting invite on 4th April 2018?


Hi,

You might get it on the first or second round of invites.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## splunk

*Grant timeline & other Queries*

Hi,
This is my first post. I have been following this forum since January. Pls bear with me for my many queries...
Queries:
1. I have filed 189 visa application on 1st Feb and completed Medicals 10th Feb. As everyone would ask, when can I expect the grant . My agent is always saying 8 to 9 months, but I sense it should be far before than that. Current status: Application Received. 
2. Only the agent is able to view the visa application status and since she does it for many applicants (a very popular agent from Bangalore), is not willing to share the details for me to check the application status. Let me know if there are any options available for that.
3. Apart from preparing for Job interviews, is there anything else we can do during this period to prepare for the immigration. Without the grant, is it possible to apply for interviews from India?
4. Can you share me any forum which has guidelines for immigrating from India to Australia (Sydney or Melbourne) with details like what all to transport from here, which services are good, what things you can buy there itself? We are a family of 3 (the kid is 3 years old). I searched in life in Australia forum to an extent, couldn't get these details, maybe I didn't search enough. 
5. Suggest me an android mobile app which I can use to access expat forum. Tapatalk has a lot of negative reviews, suggest me if there is anything else. 

Thanks!


----------



## vineetanandjha

What is your IED?


----------



## lingling

splunk said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post. I have been following this forum since January. Pls bear with me for my many queries...
> Queries:
> 1. I have filed 189 visa application on 1st Feb and completed Medicals 10th Feb. As everyone would ask, when can I expect the grant . My agent is always saying 8 to 9 months, but I sense it should be far before than that. Current status: Application Received.
> 2. Only the agent is able to view the visa application status and since she does it for many applicants (a very popular agent from Bangalore), is not willing to share the details for me to check the application status. Let me know if there are any options available for that.
> 3. Apart from preparing for Job interviews, is there anything else we can do during this period to prepare for the immigration. Without the grant, is it possible to apply for interviews from India?
> 4. Can you share me any forum which has guidelines for immigrating from India to Australia (Sydney or Melbourne) with details like what all to transport from here, which services are good, what things you can buy there itself? We are a family of 3 (the kid is 3 years old). I searched in life in Australia forum to an extent, couldn't get these details, maybe I didn't search enough.
> 5. Suggest me an android mobile app which I can use to access expat forum. Tapatalk has a lot of negative reviews, suggest me if there is anything else.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, if u have the application ref number, u can create a mirror account to monitor your application status. Just Google on how to so it. It's simple. I monitored mine and saw CO contact before my agent even see his email. So I prompted him to check.


----------



## KVK

*My timelines*

PTE A: 12-Dec-2017
Total Points: 75
ITA: 3-Jan-2018
Visa Lodged: 11-Jan-2018
Medicals & PCC: 17-Feb-2018
CO contact: None
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mohdjahangir

KVK said:


> PTE A: 12-Dec-2017
> Total Points: 75
> ITA: 3-Jan-2018
> Visa Lodged: 11-Jan-2018
> Medicals & PCC: 17-Feb-2018
> CO contact: None
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:


Going by the timelines mentioned on below link, You will get your CO after 90 days. Immi will update the new timelines in the first or second week of April. The waiting period is much higher than ever before.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


----------



## wahajmeer

Hi guys, 
Quick question, can I merged all my documents from one employer into one PDF while submitting?

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## KVK

mohdjahangir said:


> Going by the timelines mentioned on below link, You will get your CO after 90 days. Immi will update the new timelines in the first or second week of April. The waiting period is much higher than ever before.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I just want to ask if you meant 90 days from the date of lodging? because as per the link, CO has already reached till the end of November. I think it should take another month or so as per my opinion, which will again reach to 90 days of lodging.


----------



## KVK

wahajmeer said:


> Hi guys,
> Quick question, can I merged all my documents from one employer into one PDF while submitting?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
> INVITED ON 07-03-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


I would not recommend doing that since the categories are different. I mean you have different categories such as "superannuation document" "work reference" etc.


----------



## abhina2211

KVK said:


> mohdjahangir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going by the timelines mentioned on below link, You will get your CO after 90 days. Immi will update the new timelines in the first or second week of April. The waiting period is much higher than ever before.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I just want to ask if you meant 90 days from the date of lodging? because as per the link, CO has already reached till the end of November. I think it should take another month or so as per my opinion, which will again reach to 90 days of lodging.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi KVK,
> The CO did hit the 26 Nov 2017 mark, but they have stopped processing the request after 26th Nov-17. They are clearing the backlogs and processing applications as old as Dec-2016. I too have lodged my visa in the first week of FEB-2018 and hoping to receive the grant by Jun/July -2018.
Click to expand...


----------



## ssvk2018

Posting my query again... can someone put some light on how to make health declaration that is not listed in the questionnaire given in health assessment? a first-hand experience would be great if available..


----------



## Wonderer-India

wahajmeer said:


> Hi guys,
> Quick question, can I merged all my documents from one employer into one PDF while submitting?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
> INVITED ON 07-03-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


That reallywon't be not necessary.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

CO is on 26th Nov since 22nd of Feb. i.e. They haven't processed any new application since 22nd of Feb. They are just clearing old cases to whom CO has contacted at least once. 

:fingerscrossed: on when they'll start again. 



KVK said:


> mohdjahangir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going by the timelines mentioned on below link, You will get your CO after 90 days. Immi will update the new timelines in the first or second week of April. The waiting period is much higher than ever before.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I just want to ask if you meant 90 days from the date of lodging? because as per the link, CO has already reached till the end of November. I think it should take another month or so as per my opinion, which will again reach to 90 days of lodging.
Click to expand...


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Would strongly advise not to. You can club similar type of document for one employer into one i.e. 3 pay-slips in one PDF but not all documents of one employer into one. Better to attach a document against a specific document type. You have 60 document as limit, it's sufficient . 

Also use Company_DocType or DocType_Company as a title for easier reference for CO. For e.g. Company: XYZ and Document Type: Payslip - make the file name as XYZ_Payslips.pdf

Lastly, please remember CO has to go through all documents, so attach relevant - important document only which helps your case. 



wahajmeer said:


> Hi guys,
> Quick question, can I merged all my documents from one employer into one PDF while submitting?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
> INVITED ON 07-03-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## maulikdoshi82

1. I will keep it as 4-5 months.
2. Ask for Reference No. You should be able to duplicate the view.
3. You may apply but generally they won't call. Beef up your linked in profile, ask for references on linked in, look for contacts - make friends, understand and be prepare for the first few days at Australia so that it won't be a shocker for you. 
4. We too are family of 3 . Haven't thought of what all to carry yet as I'm thinking of spending couple of months before bringing family. That'll help in smooth transition for them. Please share if you find some guidelines. 



splunk said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post. I have been following this forum since January. Pls bear with me for my many queries...
> Queries:
> 1. I have filed 189 visa application on 1st Feb and completed Medicals 10th Feb. As everyone would ask, when can I expect the grant . My agent is always saying 8 to 9 months, but I sense it should be far before than that. Current status: Application Received.
> 2. Only the agent is able to view the visa application status and since she does it for many applicants (a very popular agent from Bangalore), is not willing to share the details for me to check the application status. Let me know if there are any options available for that.
> 3. Apart from preparing for Job interviews, is there anything else we can do during this period to prepare for the immigration. Without the grant, is it possible to apply for interviews from India?
> 4. Can you share me any forum which has guidelines for immigrating from India to Australia (Sydney or Melbourne) with details like what all to transport from here, which services are good, what things you can buy there itself? We are a family of 3 (the kid is 3 years old). I searched in life in Australia forum to an extent, couldn't get these details, maybe I didn't search enough.
> 5. Suggest me an android mobile app which I can use to access expat forum. Tapatalk has a lot of negative reviews, suggest me if there is anything else.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Leve

vineetanandjha said:


> What is your IED?


Intended Entry Date... I’m just assuming, don’t know for certain.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I've lived in Australia and it is a very expensive for everyday goods and food.
1) look at how much a monthly transit pass costs in Melbourne and Sydney for 1 month, so you have money to purchase it for yourself and and for your family, as I doubt you will be buying a car when you first arrive.
2) I'd recommend shipping over as much furnishing items as possible (sheets, blankets, pillows, towels, tea kettles, pots, pans, rice cooker, plates, dishes etc.), if you are struggling to find work for a few months, buying these things can quickly use up your money.
3) Shopping in the supermarkets is expensive. Go to the local fresh farmers markets, or find the indian/chinese areas as they tend to have cooking foods much cheaper.

The big thing is saving money for:
1) rental deposit - which can be 6 weeks of rent - 1 bedroom apartments will rent between $250-350 AUD PER WEEK. Many cities require you to provide references before you they will let you sign a lease, so you may be forced to share an apartment with other people for a year so you can have a reference.
2) Mobile phone plans - $60-70 AUD per month
3) Home internet - $60 AUD per month

You can use these websites to get a feeling of prices so you can work on a budget:
https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/managing-your-money/budgeting/spending/australian-spending-habits

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Australia




splunk said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post. I have been following this forum since January. Pls bear with me for my many queries...
> Queries:
> 1. I have filed 189 visa application on 1st Feb and completed Medicals 10th Feb. As everyone would ask, when can I expect the grant . My agent is always saying 8 to 9 months, but I sense it should be far before than that. Current status: Application Received.
> 2. Only the agent is able to view the visa application status and since she does it for many applicants (a very popular agent from Bangalore), is not willing to share the details for me to check the application status. Let me know if there are any options available for that.
> 3. Apart from preparing for Job interviews, is there anything else we can do during this period to prepare for the immigration. Without the grant, is it possible to apply for interviews from India?
> 4. Can you share me any forum which has guidelines for immigrating from India to Australia (Sydney or Melbourne) with details like what all to transport from here, which services are good, what things you can buy there itself? We are a family of 3 (the kid is 3 years old). I searched in life in Australia forum to an extent, couldn't get these details, maybe I didn't search enough.
> 5. Suggest me an android mobile app which I can use to access expat forum. Tapatalk has a lot of negative reviews, suggest me if there is anything else.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## vivek101

Issuance of grants has become unbelievably slow for the past few days. I'd like to salute those who've been waiting patiently for more than 6 months as I've already begun to lose out on mine!


----------



## HARINDERJEET

wahajmeer said:


> Hi guys,
> Quick question, can I merged all my documents from one employer into one PDF while submitting?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
> INVITED ON 07-03-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)





KVK said:


> I would not recommend doing that since the categories are different. I mean you have different categories such as "superannuation document" "work reference" etc.





Wonderer-India said:


> That reallywon't be not necessary.





maulikdoshi82 said:


> Would strongly advise not to. You can club similar type of document for one employer into one i.e. 3 pay-slips in one PDF but not all documents of one employer into one. Better to attach a document against a specific document type. You have 60 document as limit, it's sufficient .
> 
> Also use Company_DocType or DocType_Company as a title for easier reference for CO. For e.g. Company: XYZ and Document Type: Payslip - make the file name as XYZ_Payslips.pdf
> 
> Lastly, please remember CO has to go through all documents, so attach relevant - important document only which helps your case.



In my opinion there won't be any problem in merging all the docs of a company in one file....as long as you enclose INDEX as the first page of each merged file......with document name and page (e.g.- from page 02 to page 06) in INDEX.

It will help you with enough space for uploading docs in future (if required).

It also left the CO with more clarity to come across all the docs of a single company in one file instead of searching through the mess of documents.

For me this is the best way......rest it's all up to your understanding and convenience.:thumb:


----------



## Praveen1112

Any October 2017 lodgers and dec 2017 Immi assessment commence email receivers got grant.

Thanks,
Harika M.


----------



## novio

Hi Guys,

any news on new PR grants?

The waiting sucks....


----------



## Pavanvirile

*189 visa*

Guys,
Invited: July 31 2017
Lodge Date Aug 13 2017
Last Updated: Feb 09 2018
Still waiting ?????:fingerscrossed:

Any of you were granted 189 in the past 1 or 2 months ????

After how many days from last updation we can contact them? can we call them ??

We are expecting baby this month , what would be the best approach to apply visa for the baby ?? I have already uploaded change of circumstance form. Could this delay my visa ???

Let me know if anyone also in same situation applied in 2017 and didn't get yet ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

Pavanvirile said:


> Guys,
> Invited: July 31 2017
> Lodge Date Aug 13 2017
> Last Updated: Feb 09 2018
> Still waiting ?????:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Any of you were granted 189 in the past 1 or 2 months ????
> 
> After how many days from last updation we can contact them? can we call them ??
> 
> We are expecting baby this month , what would be the best approach to apply visa for the baby ?? I have already uploaded change of circumstance form. Could this delay my visa ???
> 
> Let me know if anyone also in same situation applied in 2017 and didn't get yet ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


There is no point to contact them. 

Average wait after CO contact seems to be about 16 weeks now. 

Average to grant about 150 days.


----------



## Vishwakarma

Hi,

I lodged my 189 visa application in Nov 2017. Have 75 points, 20 for English, 15 for experience, 15 for education and 25 for age.

I have not yet got CO contact. 

My wife does not know English, and I have mentioned this in my application. 
1. Does this have any impact on the processing times?
2. Is is mandatory that Spouse know English for Visa grant.


----------



## rahulpop1

Vishwakarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application in Nov 2017. Have 75 points, 20 for English, 15 for experience, 15 for education and 25 for age.
> 
> I have not yet got CO contact.
> 
> My wife does not know English, and I have mentioned this in my application.
> 1. Does this have any impact on the processing times?
> 2. Is is mandatory that Spouse know English for Visa grant.


She should have functional English score or Graduation in English medium.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## novio

Hi Andrew,

But how to contact them? any number for GSM-Adelaide?


----------



## vineetanandjha

Vishwakarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application in Nov 2017. Have 75 points, 20 for English, 15 for experience, 15 for education and 25 for age.
> 
> I have not yet got CO contact.
> 
> My wife does not know English, and I have mentioned this in my application.
> 1. Does this have any impact on the processing times?
> 2. Is is mandatory that Spouse know English for Visa grant.


Partner should have a Functional English , which means min ILETS 4.5+ or PTE 30+ or some letter from University mentioning that the medium of instruction was English.
If this is not possible to meet the above conditions, you will be asked to pay AUD 4890 extra as second installment of visa fees.


----------



## andreyx108b

Vishwakarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application in Nov 2017. Have 75 points, 20 for English, 15 for experience, 15 for education and 25 for age.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet got CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife does not know English, and I have mentioned this in my application.
> 
> 1. Does this have any impact on the processing times?
> 
> 2. Is is mandatory that Spouse know English for Visa grant.




1. Not much, you will need to pay a fee though, if you pay it quickly, it is usually smooth process afterwards.
2. No, see one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulmannalil

I wish to apply for 189visa. I am having 3+ years of experience in mechanical engineering field. But I don't have experience/reference letter which state my job description. And I tried all other options. I even tried getting a reference letter from my supervisor. 

1)Is their any way I could claim point for the work experience ?

2) If not, then if I submit my CDR and its 3 CE based on my work experience and just submitted my experience certificate which doesn't mention my job description (remaining required details are present) will I get a positive report for my CDR. Even though I will lose 5 points for work experience. 

Kindly reply very much worried.

Thanks in advance


----------



## k.amarjeet01

rahulmannalil said:


> I wish to apply for 189visa. I am having 3+ years of experience in mechanical engineering field. But I don't have experience/reference letter which state my job description. And I tried all other options. I even tried getting a reference letter from my supervisor.
> 
> 1)Is their any way I could claim point for the work experience ?
> 
> 2) If not, then if I submit my CDR and its 3 CE based on my work experience and just submitted my experience certificate which doesn't mention my job description (remaining required details are present) will I get a positive report for my CDR. Even though I will lose 5 points for work experience.
> 
> Kindly reply very much worried.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you don't have letter(s) from your employer stating your roles and responsibilities, you may use declaration. Your colleague/supervisor from that company has to provide a statutory declaration stating your roles and responsibilities plus your employment details. (I got this done for ACS, not sure if this will work for CDR)


----------



## rahulmannalil

k.amarjeet01 said:


> rahulmannalil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to apply for 189visa. I am having 3+ years of experience in mechanical engineering field. But I don't have experience/reference letter which state my job description. And I tried all other options. I even tried getting a reference letter from my supervisor.
> 
> 1)Is their any way I could claim point for the work experience ?
> 
> 2) If not, then if I submit my CDR and its 3 CE based on my work experience and just submitted my experience certificate which doesn't mention my job description (remaining required details are present) will I get a positive report for my CDR. Even though I will lose 5 points for work experience.
> 
> Kindly reply very much worried.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have letter(s) from your employer stating your roles and responsibilities, you may use declaration. Your colleague/supervisor from that company has to provide a statutory declaration stating your roles and responsibilities plus your employment details. (I got this done for ACS, not sure if this will work for CDR)
Click to expand...

What about the second query I asked ? Have to be ready for worst case scenario


----------



## LustyParade

Hi All,

Need some help.
My partner and I had lodged visa 189. It's still no news yet. I was wondering if we broke up - 

1. How would it affect the visa and what we should do in that case, if we have claimed points for partner. I have paid fees and everything. How to get out of it.

2. Can I raise a seperate EOI just for me? Even if the visa is lodged and we are waiting. Do I have to mention that we have raised visa already? Would it hamper?

Please help.
In dire need of advise.
Obrigado


----------



## BabuPorora

Happy to inform you guys that I have received grant today for myself and my family. This forum was a great help during entire Visa Journey and the waiting period.

Wishing all the very best for everyone those who are waiting for grant.

My timelines below.
261313
Lodge : 14th Oct 2017
CO : 4th Dec 2017 for employment document
Grant : 4th April 2018


----------



## iulian

Hello members, 
I just wanted to let you all know that I got my grant today. Details are below.

ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer
Points: 
Age - 30 pts
Language - 20 pts 
Education - 15 pts
Total: 65 pts

EOI Lodged on 17th Sept
Received ITA on 4th Oct
Applied on *13th Oct*
CO contact on *5th Dec*
Replied to CO on 15th Dec
Grant (both for me and my girlfriend) on *4th April*.

Before minding my own journey ahead, I wanted to give some personal advice:
1. Be honest with your case. 
2. Be ready for a long and tedious road.
3. Don't be afraid to apply by yourself. The registered agencies might save you time but at a price.
4. Language: if you can't work it out with IELTS, try PTE A. It worked for me.
5. Documents: at all times, check your documents that require translation. Even after CO.
6. Register your case with myimmitracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189) to understand the checking trend.
7. On forum, if you find a question to which you have a solid and confirmed answer, don't hesitate to help people out. If you're not sure, do not mislead. Better leave it to someone who knows.
8. While waiting, have the mindset of already having the visa to foresee the next steps and work on a plan.

Reason for CO Contact:
1. Romanian PCC - I had a character clearance certificate issued from my embassy in Qatar for which i thought it will work. It didn't.
2. Girlfriend's graduation certificate and (3.) transcripts. For proof of functional english, I provided only the letter from her University. They requested also the other two documents.

De facto documents:
1. Personal statement with contact details in case they need to contact me.
2. Gf's statement with contact details.
3. One family statement with contact details.
4. One friend's statement with contact details.
5. Print screen of my email exchange history
6. Print screen of my gf's email exchange history
7. Flight tickets
8. Hotels and restaurants tickets
9. Photos including links to social media accounts for validation.
10. Phone bills put into one document and highlight the calls. Mine was 177 pages. Counted more than 800 highlights.

Thanks to all members who help out and post their experiences.
I wish you all good luck and resilience.
Cheers.


----------



## LustyParade

iulian said:


> Hello members,
> I just wanted to let you all know that I got my grant today. Details are below.
> 
> ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer
> Points:
> Age - 30 pts
> Language - 20 pts
> Education - 15 pts
> Total: 65 pts
> 
> EOI Lodged on 17th Sept
> Received ITA on 4th Oct
> Applied on *13th Oct*
> CO contact on *5th Dec*
> Replied to CO on 15th Dec
> Grant (both for me and my girlfriend) on *4th April*.
> 
> Before minding my own journey ahead, I wanted to give some personal advice:
> 1. Be honest with your case.
> 2. Be ready for a long and tedious road.
> 3. Don't be afraid to apply by yourself. The registered agencies might save you time but at a price.
> 4. Language: if you can't work it out with IELTS, try PTE A. It worked for me.
> 5. Documents: at all times, check your documents that require translation. Even after CO.
> 6. Register your case with myimmitracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189) to understand the checking trend.
> 7. On forum, if you find a question to which you have a solid and confirmed answer, don't hesitate to help people out. If you're not sure, do not mislead. Better leave it to someone who knows.
> 8. While waiting, have the mindset of already having the visa to foresee the next steps and work on a plan.
> 
> Reason for CO Contact:
> 1. Romanian PCC - I had a character clearance certificate issued from my embassy in Qatar for which i thought it will work. It didn't.
> 2. Girlfriend's graduation certificate and (3.) transcripts. For proof of functional english, I provided only the letter from her University. They requested also the other two documents.
> 
> De facto documents:
> 1. Personal statement with contact details in case they need to contact me.
> 2. Gf's statement with contact details.
> 3. One family statement with contact details.
> 4. One friend's statement with contact details.
> 5. Print screen of my email exchange history
> 6. Print screen of my gf's email exchange history
> 7. Flight tickets
> 8. Hotels and restaurants tickets
> 9. Photos including links to social media accounts for validation.
> 10. Phone bills put into one document and highlight the calls. Mine was 177 pages. Counted more than 800 highlights.
> 
> Thanks to all members who help out and post their experiences.
> I wish you all good luck and resilience.
> Cheers.



Congrats Julian.
Did they ask about the relationship validity and more proofs after you guys lodged.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi mates,

just going to upload

a) Fresh PCC for myself and spouse.
b) Employment evidence (extra).

Can some one plz suggest where to upload all the docs in immi account????


----------



## NB

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> just going to upload
> 
> a) Fresh PCC for myself and spouse.
> b) Employment evidence (extra).
> 
> Can some one plz suggest where to upload all the docs in immi account????


They will go in the same section as earlier
This time just name the file differently to show that this is different from the previous document 
PCC you can name it as PCC_INDIA_2018_yourname

Cheers


----------



## Anonymous200187

iulian said:


> Hello members,
> I just wanted to let you all know that I got my grant today. Details are below.
> 
> ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer
> Points:
> Age - 30 pts
> Language - 20 pts
> Education - 15 pts
> Total: 65 pts
> 
> EOI Lodged on 17th Sept
> Received ITA on 4th Oct
> Applied on *13th Oct*
> CO contact on *5th Dec*
> Replied to CO on 15th Dec
> Grant (both for me and my girlfriend) on *4th April*.
> 
> Before minding my own journey ahead, I wanted to give some personal advice:
> 1. Be honest with your case.
> 2. Be ready for a long and tedious road.
> 3. Don't be afraid to apply by yourself. The registered agencies might save you time but at a price.
> 4. Language: if you can't work it out with IELTS, try PTE A. It worked for me.
> 5. Documents: at all times, check your documents that require translation. Even after CO.
> 6. Register your case with myimmitracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189) to understand the checking trend.
> 7. On forum, if you find a question to which you have a solid and confirmed answer, don't hesitate to help people out. If you're not sure, do not mislead. Better leave it to someone who knows.
> 8. While waiting, have the mindset of already having the visa to foresee the next steps and work on a plan.
> 
> Reason for CO Contact:
> 1. Romanian PCC - I had a character clearance certificate issued from my embassy in Qatar for which i thought it will work. It didn't.
> 2. Girlfriend's graduation certificate and (3.) transcripts. For proof of functional english, I provided only the letter from her University. They requested also the other two documents.
> 
> De facto documents:
> 1. Personal statement with contact details in case they need to contact me.
> 2. Gf's statement with contact details.
> 3. One family statement with contact details.
> 4. One friend's statement with contact details.
> 5. Print screen of my email exchange history
> 6. Print screen of my gf's email exchange history
> 7. Flight tickets
> 8. Hotels and restaurants tickets
> 9. Photos including links to social media accounts for validation.
> 10. Phone bills put into one document and highlight the calls. Mine was 177 pages. Counted more than 800 highlights.
> 
> Thanks to all members who help out and post their experiences.
> I wish you all good luck and resilience.
> Cheers.



Congrats buddy...! Good luck for your future..
Can you please share your IDE... just curious that with your timeline how much is the avg. Time one can get for first entry.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

*SC 189 processing*

i can see from immitracker that sc190 is moving way faster than sc189. 
any ideas?


----------



## jamesjihin88

Finally got the visa today guys! Thanks to all who helped.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations! Best of luck in your new life!

I just lodged my application for Civil Engineering (ANZSCO 233211) on March 27th.
Crossing my fingers!



iulian said:


> Hello members,
> I just wanted to let you all know that I got my grant today. Details are below.
> 
> ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer
> Points:
> Age - 30 pts
> Language - 20 pts
> Education - 15 pts
> Total: 65 pts
> 
> EOI Lodged on 17th Sept
> Received ITA on 4th Oct
> Applied on *13th Oct*
> CO contact on *5th Dec*
> Replied to CO on 15th Dec
> Grant (both for me and my girlfriend) on *4th April*.
> 
> Before minding my own journey ahead, I wanted to give some personal advice:
> 1. Be honest with your case.
> 2. Be ready for a long and tedious road.
> 3. Don't be afraid to apply by yourself. The registered agencies might save you time but at a price.
> 4. Language: if you can't work it out with IELTS, try PTE A. It worked for me.
> 5. Documents: at all times, check your documents that require translation. Even after CO.
> 6. Register your case with myimmitracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189) to understand the checking trend.
> 7. On forum, if you find a question to which you have a solid and confirmed answer, don't hesitate to help people out. If you're not sure, do not mislead. Better leave it to someone who knows.
> 8. While waiting, have the mindset of already having the visa to foresee the next steps and work on a plan.
> 
> Reason for CO Contact:
> 1. Romanian PCC - I had a character clearance certificate issued from my embassy in Qatar for which i thought it will work. It didn't.
> 2. Girlfriend's graduation certificate and (3.) transcripts. For proof of functional english, I provided only the letter from her University. They requested also the other two documents.
> 
> De facto documents:
> 1. Personal statement with contact details in case they need to contact me.
> 2. Gf's statement with contact details.
> 3. One family statement with contact details.
> 4. One friend's statement with contact details.
> 5. Print screen of my email exchange history
> 6. Print screen of my gf's email exchange history
> 7. Flight tickets
> 8. Hotels and restaurants tickets
> 9. Photos including links to social media accounts for validation.
> 10. Phone bills put into one document and highlight the calls. Mine was 177 pages. Counted more than 800 highlights.
> 
> Thanks to all members who help out and post their experiences.
> I wish you all good luck and resilience.
> Cheers.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations! 


jamesjihin88 said:


> Finally got the visa today guys! Thanks to all who helped.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari

So many grants today!! Hope mine will come soon! 


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

what was the employment document you had to produce?


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

*employment document*

what was the employment document they asked for?



BabuPorora said:


> Happy to inform you guys that I have received grant today for myself and my family. This forum was a great help during entire Visa Journey and the waiting period.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for everyone those who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timelines below.
> 261313
> Lodge : 14th Oct 2017
> CO : 4th Dec 2017 for employment document
> Grant : 4th April 2018


----------



## snook

*Under which occupation category can I apply for 189 or 190 Australian visa?*

I hold a BSc degree in Business Management from Cardiff Metropolitan University. If I'm applying for Subclass 189 or 190 what is the suitable occupation for me in the skilled list?


----------



## BabuPorora

anant.b.mahajan said:


> what was the employment document they asked for?


It was very subjective. I am working as a contractor in UAE. I submitted separate employment letter from my employer and their UAE client. CO asked to submit a proof which correlates between them. I got a new letter from my employer which mention I am working for XYZ client under their VISA.


----------



## andreyx108b

BabuPorora said:


> It was very subjective. I am working as a contractor in UAE. I submitted separate employment letter from my employer and their UAE client. CO asked to submit a proof which correlates between them. I got a new letter from my employer which mention I am working for XYZ client under their VISA.




Sound complex, no wonder they have requested to explain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alzette

BabuPorora said:


> It was very subjective. I am working as a contractor in UAE. I submitted separate employment letter from my employer and their UAE client. CO asked to submit a proof which correlates between them. I got a new letter from my employer which mention I am working for XYZ client under their VISA.




I’m in a similar case too. I’m also a contractor and my direct bosses are from client companies.
my employment reference letters, signed by my direct bosses, mentioned the agencies acting as intermediaries. Do you think that’ll be enough? Did you have that in your original letters?


----------



## rahulmannalil

I am a mechanical engineer graduate with 3+years of experience in the same field since the lack of proper documents I cannot claim points for my work experience.
Question-
1) can I write CDR's 3 CE based on my work experience and get a positive report for the same ? Also, for above what proof/documents should I attach ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ajay1558

BabuPorora said:


> Happy to inform you guys that I have received grant today for myself and my family. This forum was a great help during entire Visa Journey and the waiting period.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for everyone those who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timelines below.
> 261313
> Lodge : 14th Oct 2017
> CO : 4th Dec 2017 for employment document
> Grant : 4th April 2018


Congrats and best of luck for future journey


----------



## ajay1558

iulian said:


> Hello members,
> I just wanted to let you all know that I got my grant today. Details are below.
> 
> ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer
> Points:
> Age - 30 pts
> Language - 20 pts
> Education - 15 pts
> Total: 65 pts
> 
> EOI Lodged on 17th Sept
> Received ITA on 4th Oct
> Applied on *13th Oct*
> CO contact on *5th Dec*
> Replied to CO on 15th Dec
> Grant (both for me and my girlfriend) on *4th April*.
> 
> Before minding my own journey ahead, I wanted to give some personal advice:
> 1. Be honest with your case.
> 2. Be ready for a long and tedious road.
> 3. Don't be afraid to apply by yourself. The registered agencies might save you time but at a price.
> 4. Language: if you can't work it out with IELTS, try PTE A. It worked for me.
> 5. Documents: at all times, check your documents that require translation. Even after CO.
> 6. Register your case with myimmitracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189) to understand the checking trend.
> 7. On forum, if you find a question to which you have a solid and confirmed answer, don't hesitate to help people out. If you're not sure, do not mislead. Better leave it to someone who knows.
> 8. While waiting, have the mindset of already having the visa to foresee the next steps and work on a plan.
> 
> Reason for CO Contact:
> 1. Romanian PCC - I had a character clearance certificate issued from my embassy in Qatar for which i thought it will work. It didn't.
> 2. Girlfriend's graduation certificate and (3.) transcripts. For proof of functional english, I provided only the letter from her University. They requested also the other two documents.
> 
> De facto documents:
> 1. Personal statement with contact details in case they need to contact me.
> 2. Gf's statement with contact details.
> 3. One family statement with contact details.
> 4. One friend's statement with contact details.
> 5. Print screen of my email exchange history
> 6. Print screen of my gf's email exchange history
> 7. Flight tickets
> 8. Hotels and restaurants tickets
> 9. Photos including links to social media accounts for validation.
> 10. Phone bills put into one document and highlight the calls. Mine was 177 pages. Counted more than 800 highlights.
> 
> Thanks to all members who help out and post their experiences.
> I wish you all good luck and resilience.
> Cheers.


Congrats and best of luck for future journey


----------



## ajay1558

jamesjihin88 said:


> Finally got the visa today guys! Thanks to all who helped.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## yikes297

jamesjihin88 said:


> Finally got the visa today guys! Thanks to all who helped.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


May I know when is your IED?


----------



## jamesjihin88

yikes297 said:


> May I know when is your IED?


26 dec 18

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonymous200187

BabuPorora said:


> Happy to inform you guys that I have received grant today for myself and my family. This forum was a great help during entire Visa Journey and the waiting period.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for everyone those who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timelines below.
> 261313
> Lodge : 14th Oct 2017
> CO : 4th Dec 2017 for employment document
> Grant : 4th April 2018


Congrats.. can you share the expiry of your IED?


----------



## paunidi

*Process of applying for a visa*

Hello everyone! I am very happy to have received my invitation to apply for a 190 visa. I am currently gathering the documents to upload to the platform and I have a question I would like you to help me clarify: is it necessary for the documents to be certified copies? For example my birth record or the police documents? I am confused because I read in some sites that it is necessary and in others that it is not. I would love not to have to do it because it is quite expensive to certify each sheet. 
Thank you very much for your help! Wish me luck in the process!


----------



## jamesjihin88

paunidi said:


> Hello everyone! I am very happy to have received my invitation to apply for a 190 visa. I am currently gathering the documents to upload to the platform and I have a question I would like you to help me clarify: is it necessary for the documents to be certified copies? For example my birth record or the police documents? I am confused because I read in some sites that it is necessary and in others that it is not. I would love not to have to do it because it is quite expensive to certify each sheet.
> Thank you very much for your help! Wish me luck in the process!


Not needed.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

If all of your documents are originally in English, no need to certify. Unless the scanned copy is very bad. You should be sending a scanned copy of the original.
If it's not in english, then you need to get it attested by the government.



paunidi said:


> Hello everyone! I am very happy to have received my invitation to apply for the 190 visa. I am currently gathering the documents to upload to the platform and I have a question I would like you to help me clarify: is it necessary for the documents to be certified copies? For example my birth record or the police documents? I am confused because I read in some sites that it is necessary and in others that it is not. I would love not to have to do it because it is quite expensive to certify each sheet.
> Thank you very much for your help! Wish me luck in the process!


----------



## BabuPorora

Anonymous200187 said:


> Congrats.. can you share the expiry of your IED?


10th Aug 2018

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BabuPorora

alzette said:


> I’m in a similar case too. I’m also a contractor and my direct bosses are from client companies.
> my employment reference letters, signed by my direct bosses, mentioned the agencies acting as intermediaries. Do you think that’ll be enough? Did you have that in your original letters?


If you have letters mentioned your client name from your parent company, that would suffice. From my experience I would suggest submit documents from only client or your parent company whichever you have; from job offer to payslips so that it would not confuse CO. At end of the day it's completely CO's discretion to give a direct grant or ask for more documents.

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BabuPorora

Anonymous200187 said:


> Congrats.. can you share the expiry of your IED?


10th Aug 2018

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1210778

early october this year


Anonymous200187 said:


> BabuPorora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to inform you guys that I have received grant today for myself and my family. This forum was a great help during entire Visa Journey and the waiting period.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for everyone those who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timelines below.
> 261313
> Lodge : 14th Oct 2017
> CO : 4th Dec 2017 for employment document
> Grant : 4th April 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.. can you share the expiry of your IED?
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

paunidi said:


> Hello everyone! I am very happy to have received my invitation to apply for the 190 visa. I am currently gathering the documents to upload to the platform and I have a question I would like you to help me clarify: is it necessary for the documents to be certified copies? For example my birth record or the police documents? I am confused because I read in some sites that it is necessary and in others that it is not. I would love not to have to do it because it is quite expensive to certify each sheet.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help! Wish me luck in the process!




Its either color scans of originals or certified true copies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rejul333

Friends, I'm really happy to let you all know that my family and I received our grant letters today morning. 

Visa class: Skilled-Independent(subclass 189)

Thanks to all members who are posting their experiences here.
I wish you all good luck.


Below are my timelines..

ANZSCO Code : 263312(Telecommunication Network Engineer)

IELTS-BC 1st Attempt Jan 2017 : W-6.5,R-6,L-7.5,S-7
IELTS-IDP 2nd Attempt Feb 2017 : W-6.5,R-6.5,L-9,S-6.5
EA Assessment Submitted: MAY 05, 2017
EA Assesment Outcome : *+ve 13th June 2017*
EOI Lodged(190 Visa-NSW) : 15th June 2017 with 60 points(including points for state sponsorship)
PTE 1st Attempt (5th Aug, 2017): *W-76,R-70,L-76,S-79*
EOI Lodged(189 visa) : *7th Aug 2017 with 65 points*_ Age:30,Qual:15,Exp:10,Lang:10 (and 70 points for 190 visa)
Invited 189 visa: *20th Sept 2017*
Visa Fee: *06th October 2017*
CO Contact : *22nd Nov 2017*
Docs Upload: All including Form-80, PCC and Medicals by *15th Dec 2017*
Visa Grant: *05th April 2018*


----------



## purnamani1

BabuPorora said:


> 10th Aug 2018
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


Can you let me know, What was the employment documents CO asked for? I am preparing documents , Just want to know I am submitting all of them.


----------



## rahulpop1

rejul333 said:


> Friends, I'm really happy to let you all know that my family and I received our grant letters today morning.
> 
> Visa class: Skilled-Independent(subclass 189)
> 
> Thanks to all members who are posting their experiences here.
> I wish you all good luck.
> 
> 
> Below are my timelines..
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 263312(Telecommunication Network Engineer)
> 
> IELTS-BC 1st Attempt Jan 2017 : W-6.5,R-6,L-7.5,S-7
> IELTS-IDP 2nd Attempt Feb 2017 : W-6.5,R-6.5,L-9,S-6.5
> EA Assessment Submitted: MAY 05, 2017
> EA Assesment Outcome : *+ve 13th June 2017*
> EOI Lodged(190 Visa-NSW) : 15th June 2017 with 60 points(including points for state sponsorship)
> PTE 1st Attempt (5th Aug, 2017): *W-76,R-70,L-76,S-79*
> EOI Lodged(189 visa) : *7th Aug 2017 with 65 points*_ Age:30,Qual:15,Exp:10,Lang:10 (and 70 points for 190 visa)
> Invited 189 visa: *20th Sept 2017*
> Visa Fee: *06th October 2017*
> CO Contact : *22nd Nov 2017*
> Docs Upload: All including Form-80, PCC and Medicals by *15th Dec 2017*
> Visa Grant: *05th April 2018*


Congratulations and best luck for your future.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BabuPorora

purnamani1 said:


> Can you let me know, What was the employment documents CO asked for? I am preparing documents , Just want to know I am submitting all of them.


Please refer thread #1356
PM me if you need more details

All the best for your PR journey

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

rejul333 said:


> Friends, I'm really happy to let you all know that my family and I received our grant letters today morning.
> 
> Visa class: Skilled-Independent(subclass 189)
> 
> Thanks to all members who are posting their experiences here.
> I wish you all good luck.
> 
> 
> Below are my timelines..
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 263312(Telecommunication Network Engineer)
> 
> IELTS-BC 1st Attempt Jan 2017 : W-6.5,R-6,L-7.5,S-7
> IELTS-IDP 2nd Attempt Feb 2017 : W-6.5,R-6.5,L-9,S-6.5
> EA Assessment Submitted: MAY 05, 2017
> EA Assesment Outcome : *+ve 13th June 2017*
> EOI Lodged(190 Visa-NSW) : 15th June 2017 with 60 points(including points for state sponsorship)
> PTE 1st Attempt (5th Aug, 2017): *W-76,R-70,L-76,S-79*
> EOI Lodged(189 visa) : *7th Aug 2017 with 65 points*_ Age:30,Qual:15,Exp:10,Lang:10 (and 70 points for 190 visa)
> Invited 189 visa: *20th Sept 2017*
> Visa Fee: *06th October 2017*
> CO Contact : *22nd Nov 2017*
> Docs Upload: All including Form-80, PCC and Medicals by *15th Dec 2017*
> Visa Grant: *05th April 2018*


Congrats

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

rejul333 said:


> Friends, I'm really happy to let you all know that my family and I received our grant letters today morning.
> 
> Visa class: Skilled-Independent(subclass 189)
> 
> Thanks to all members who are posting their experiences here.
> I wish you all good luck.
> 
> 
> Below are my timelines..
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 263312(Telecommunication Network Engineer)
> 
> IELTS-BC 1st Attempt Jan 2017 : W-6.5,R-6,L-7.5,S-7
> IELTS-IDP 2nd Attempt Feb 2017 : W-6.5,R-6.5,L-9,S-6.5
> EA Assessment Submitted: MAY 05, 2017
> EA Assesment Outcome : *+ve 13th June 2017*
> EOI Lodged(190 Visa-NSW) : 15th June 2017 with 60 points(including points for state sponsorship)
> PTE 1st Attempt (5th Aug, 2017): *W-76,R-70,L-76,S-79*
> EOI Lodged(189 visa) : *7th Aug 2017 with 65 points*_ Age:30,Qual:15,Exp:10,Lang:10 (and 70 points for 190 visa)
> Invited 189 visa: *20th Sept 2017*
> Visa Fee: *06th October 2017*
> CO Contact : *22nd Nov 2017*
> Docs Upload: All including Form-80, PCC and Medicals by *15th Dec 2017*
> Visa Grant: *05th April 2018*


Congrats mate!!


----------



## sonamish

rejul333 said:


> Friends, I'm really happy to let you all know that my family and I received our grant letters today morning.
> 
> Visa class: Skilled-Independent(subclass 189)
> 
> Thanks to all members who are posting their experiences here.
> I wish you all good luck.
> 
> 
> Below are my timelines..
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 263312(Telecommunication Network Engineer)
> 
> IELTS-BC 1st Attempt Jan 2017 : W-6.5,R-6,L-7.5,S-7
> IELTS-IDP 2nd Attempt Feb 2017 : W-6.5,R-6.5,L-9,S-6.5
> EA Assessment Submitted: MAY 05, 2017
> EA Assesment Outcome : *+ve 13th June 2017*
> EOI Lodged(190 Visa-NSW) : 15th June 2017 with 60 points(including points for state sponsorship)
> PTE 1st Attempt (5th Aug, 2017): *W-76,R-70,L-76,S-79*
> EOI Lodged(189 visa) : *7th Aug 2017 with 65 points*_ Age:30,Qual:15,Exp:10,Lang:10 (and 70 points for 190 visa)
> Invited 189 visa: *20th Sept 2017*
> Visa Fee: *06th October 2017*
> CO Contact : *22nd Nov 2017*
> Docs Upload: All including Form-80, PCC and Medicals by *15th Dec 2017*
> Visa Grant: *05th April 2018*


Congratulations for your Grant. Just wanted to ask you that you have uploaded all the documents after co conatact? I am asking this as recently I have imported my application and I could see that my MARA agent has uploaded all the documents after co contact hence little curious to know whether Ill have second CO contact or Grant.

ANZSCO 261313, 189
65 Points
EOI submission: 22th March 2017
EOI Invitation: 20th Septhember 2017
Visa Lodged: 19th October 2017
First CO Contact: 8th Dec 2017, Replied to CO on 24th Dec 2017
Grant: ?


----------



## nirmal1988

Hi Guys,

I lodged my Visa application on 26th March.
Wanted to know whether there will be a status update in immiaccount when the assessment starts or will the status only change if there is a CO Contact/Direct Grant.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

rrealansari said:


> So many grants today!! Hope mine will come soon!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233512
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7
> 
> EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points
> 
> Invited: 4th October, 2017
> 
> Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
> Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17




Hi Ansari........your turn is just near by...........stay geared up for the new inning........BOL


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations...very exciting!



rejul333 said:


> Friends, I'm really happy to let you all know that my family and I received our grant letters today morning.
> 
> Visa class: Skilled-Independent(subclass 189)
> 
> Thanks to all members who are posting their experiences here.
> I wish you all good luck.
> 
> 
> Below are my timelines..
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 263312(Telecommunication Network Engineer)
> 
> IELTS-BC 1st Attempt Jan 2017 : W-6.5,R-6,L-7.5,S-7
> IELTS-IDP 2nd Attempt Feb 2017 : W-6.5,R-6.5,L-9,S-6.5
> EA Assessment Submitted: MAY 05, 2017
> EA Assesment Outcome : *+ve 13th June 2017*
> EOI Lodged(190 Visa-NSW) : 15th June 2017 with 60 points(including points for state sponsorship)
> PTE 1st Attempt (5th Aug, 2017): *W-76,R-70,L-76,S-79*
> EOI Lodged(189 visa) : *7th Aug 2017 with 65 points*_ Age:30,Qual:15,Exp:10,Lang:10 (and 70 points for 190 visa)
> Invited 189 visa: *20th Sept 2017*
> Visa Fee: *06th October 2017*
> CO Contact : *22nd Nov 2017*
> Docs Upload: All including Form-80, PCC and Medicals by *15th Dec 2017*
> Visa Grant: *05th April 2018*


----------



## vineetanandjha

andreyx108b said:


> Its either color scans of originals or certified true copies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can we Use the same certified true copies PDF files used for ACS Skill Assessment?


----------



## NB

nirmal1988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my Visa application on 26th March.
> Wanted to know whether there will be a status update in immiaccount when the assessment starts or will the status only change if there is a CO Contact/Direct Grant.


You can get a grant directly from Received status also

It all depends on how the CO processes your case and chooses to share with you

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

vineetanandjha said:


> Can we Use the same certified true copies PDF files used for ACS Skill Assessment?




Sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes you should be able to.
Only "copies" of copies need to be certified.


vineetanandjha said:


> Can we Use the same certified true copies PDF files used for ACS Skill Assessment?


----------



## Wills

All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;

ANSCO Code: 133111
Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/2016
Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
Invited: 20/06/2017
Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
Form80: 25/08/2017
PCC: 03/09/2017
Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
Responded: 27/02/2018
Grant: 04/04/2018
EV: Unknown
IED: 21/08/2018

CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!

I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.

All the best to all.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



Wills said:


> All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;
> 
> ANSCO Code: 133111
> Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/2016
> Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
> IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
> EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
> Invited: 20/06/2017
> Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
> CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
> Form80: 25/08/2017
> PCC: 03/09/2017
> Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
> CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
> Responded: 27/02/2018
> Grant: 04/04/2018
> EV: Unknown
> IED: 21/08/2018
> 
> CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!
> 
> I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.
> 
> All the best to all.


----------



## andreyx108b

Wills said:


> All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;
> 
> 
> 
> ANSCO Code: 133111
> 
> Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/2016
> 
> Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
> 
> IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
> 
> EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
> 
> Invited: 20/06/2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
> 
> CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
> 
> Form80: 25/08/2017
> 
> PCC: 03/09/2017
> 
> Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
> 
> CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
> 
> Responded: 27/02/2018
> 
> Grant: 04/04/2018
> 
> EV: Unknown
> 
> IED: 21/08/2018
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!
> 
> 
> 
> I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to all.




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Wills said:


> All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;
> 
> ANSCO Code: 133111
> Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/2016
> Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
> IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
> EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
> Invited: 20/06/2017
> Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
> CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
> Form80: 25/08/2017
> PCC: 03/09/2017
> Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
> CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
> Responded: 27/02/2018
> Grant: 04/04/2018
> EV: Unknown
> IED: 21/08/2018
> 
> CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!
> 
> I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.
> 
> All the best to all.


Congratulations!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

Wills said:


> All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;
> 
> ANSCO Code: 133111
> Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/2016
> Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
> IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
> EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
> Invited: 20/06/2017
> Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
> CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
> Form80: 25/08/2017
> PCC: 03/09/2017
> Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
> CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
> Responded: 27/02/2018
> Grant: 04/04/2018
> EV: Unknown
> IED: 21/08/2018
> 
> CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!
> 
> I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.
> 
> All the best to all.



First of all many congratulations. Secondly thanks a lot for your timelines, which is really helpful for most of us.


----------



## anoop.rvn

Wills said:


> All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;
> 
> 
> 
> ANSCO Code: 133111
> 
> Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/2016
> 
> Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
> 
> IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
> 
> EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
> 
> Invited: 20/06/2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
> 
> CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
> 
> Form80: 25/08/2017
> 
> PCC: 03/09/2017
> 
> Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
> 
> CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
> 
> Responded: 27/02/2018
> 
> Grant: 04/04/2018
> 
> EV: Unknown
> 
> IED: 21/08/2018
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!
> 
> 
> 
> I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to all.




Congratulations and all the best...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

*SC 189 processing delays*

all,
what i have seen from myimmitracker is that SC189 is processed very slower than SC190. One applicant got the grant yesterday when he had submitted his application on 17-Jan-2018 for SC190. But for SC189, no cases are picked up beyond 26-November-2017. 
Let me if any of you submitted in december or jan get to hear from DIPB.


----------



## foxes

anant.b.mahajan said:


> all,
> 
> what i have seen from myimmitracker is that SC189 is processed very slower than SC190. One applicant got the grant yesterday when he had submitted his application on 17-Jan-2018 for SC190. But for SC189, no cases are picked up beyond 26-November-2017.
> 
> Let me if any of you submitted in december or jan get to hear from DIPB.




SC 190 gets more priority as it falls under Group 3 while SC189 falls under Group 4. You can find more information on DHA website about this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

foxes said:


> SC 190 gets more priority as it falls under Group 3 while SC189 falls under Group 4. You can find more information on DHA website about this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The struggle for 189 is harder than 190 if I may say, we we are not prioritised. What injustice


----------



## internationalcanuck

It makes sense that 190 visas are prioritized, since the states can choose people based on the demands of their local labour market. A person with a 189 visa with qualifications may move to a state where their skills are in low demand and spend more time unemployed and searching for work.



lingling said:


> The struggle for 189 is harder than 190 if I may say, we we are not prioritised. What injustice


----------



## vineetanandjha

lingling said:


> The struggle for 189 is harder than 190 if I may say, we we are not prioritised. What injustice


One Curious question, 
regarding your case (91 days - CO requested for skill assessment)
you didn't front load the Skill assessment results , or only after 91 days the CO asked the skill assessment result despite of you had already uploaded it.


----------



## foxes

lingling said:


> The struggle for 189 is harder than 190 if I may say, we we are not prioritised. What injustice




Harder, perhaps - mind you, those with SC190 have to go through the screening process twice. 

Injustice, absolutely no. SC190 has less freedom than SC189. Same goes with people who apply for regional visa. They get prioritised even more than SC190 as they fall under Group 1.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satish1303

Hi all,

I am glad to share that I received my grant today.
189 visa

Applied on 4 -oct-2017
Co contact 23-nov-2017
(Wife's PCC, child's birth certificate, and statutory declaration for Afghanistan)
Replied on 22-dec-2017
Grant on 05-apr-2017
Enter by: 1st week of October 2018


----------



## Satish1303

After the visa is granted, do I need to get any stamping? Or can I use the grant letter as a valid travel document?


----------



## Satish1303

Congratulations




Wills said:


> All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;
> 
> ANSCO Code: 133111
> Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/201
> Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
> IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
> EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
> Invited: 20/06/2017
> Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
> CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
> Form80: 25/08/2017
> PCC: 03/09/2017
> Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
> CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
> Responded: 27/02/2018
> Grant: 04/04/2018
> EV: Unknown
> IED: 21/08/2018
> 
> CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!
> 
> I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.
> 
> All the best to all.


----------



## Ausysdhome

Wills said:


> All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;
> 
> 
> 
> ANSCO Code: 133111
> 
> Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/2016
> 
> Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
> 
> IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
> 
> EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
> 
> Invited: 20/06/2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
> 
> CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
> 
> Form80: 25/08/2017
> 
> PCC: 03/09/2017
> 
> Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
> 
> CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
> 
> Responded: 27/02/2018
> 
> Grant: 04/04/2018
> 
> EV: Unknown
> 
> IED: 21/08/2018
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!
> 
> 
> 
> I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to all.




Many Congratulations 



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimesh82

Satish1303 said:


> After the visa is granted, do I need to get any stamping? Or can I use the grant letter as a valid travel document?


Your grant letter is a valid travel document no need for visa. Congratulations! 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

Satish1303 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am glad to share that I received my grant today.
> 189 visa
> 
> Applied on 4 -oct-2017
> Co contact 23-nov-2017
> (Wife's PCC, child's birth certificate, and statutory declaration for Afghanistan)
> Replied on 22-dec-2017
> Grant on 05-apr-2017
> Enter by: 1st week of October 2018




Congratulations!



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



Satish1303 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am glad to share that I received my grant today.
> 189 visa
> 
> Applied on 4 -oct-2017
> Co contact 23-nov-2017
> (Wife's PCC, child's birth certificate, and statutory declaration for Afghanistan)
> Replied on 22-dec-2017
> Grant on 05-apr-2017
> Enter by: 1st week of October 2018


----------



## chinmayakar

Good news guys!!! Got our grant yesterday 

Here is my timeline for my skill code 233211, 

20 July 2017 - Started process
27 September 2017 - PTE Attempt 1
29 September 2017 - EA is positive
13 October 2017 - PTE Attempt 2
17 October 2017 - Filed EOI for 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points)
20 October 2017 - Got pre invitation for 190
18 December 2017 - Confirmed invitation for 190
05 Jan 2018 - Made Visa payment AUD 6488, and filed visa application
17 Jan 2018 - Completed PCC and Medicals
04th April 2018 - Golden email arrives, Got our GRANT
IED - 16th Jan 2019


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

Yes, i have checked it. but however the difference of 1.5 months between these 2 sub-classes is bit too much i suppose. 
hope there will be some changes starting this month as the average CO contact time from 2 months before is increased to at least 3.5 months now. 



foxes said:


> SC 190 gets more priority as it falls under Group 3 while SC189 falls under Group 4. You can find more information on DHA website about this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

anant.b.mahajan said:


> all,
> 
> what i have seen from myimmitracker is that SC189 is processed very slower than SC190. One applicant got the grant yesterday when he had submitted his application on 17-Jan-2018 for SC190. But for SC189, no cases are picked up beyond 26-November-2017.
> 
> Let me if any of you submitted in december or jan get to hear from DIPB.




It rather depends on CO, nationality (high risk/ low risk) and onshore vs offshort factors, primarily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

congratulations chinmay .. all the best..



chinmayakar said:


> Good news guys!!! Got our grant yesterday
> 
> Here is my timeline for my skill code 233211,
> 
> 20 July 2017 - Started process
> 27 September 2017 - PTE Attempt 1
> 29 September 2017 - EA is positive
> 13 October 2017 - PTE Attempt 2
> 17 October 2017 - Filed EOI for 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points)
> 20 October 2017 - Got pre invitation for 190
> 18 December 2017 - Confirmed invitation for 190
> 05 Jan 2018 - Made Visa payment AUD 6488, and filed visa application
> 17 Jan 2018 - Completed PCC and Medicals
> 04th April 2018 - Golden email arrives, Got our GRANT
> IED - 16th Jan 2019


----------



## splunk

lingling said:


> Hi, if u have the application ref number, u can create a mirror account to monitor your application status. Just Google on how to so it. It's simple. I monitored mine and saw CO contact before my agent even see his email. So I prompted him to check.


Hi,
Thanks for your reply. Should i use the VEVO site to get the status? by providing TRN and passport number?


----------



## andreyx108b

splunk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Should i use the VEVO site to get the status? by providing TRN and passport number?




Importing the app? Myimmi account


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

*Grant - 189*

Hello folks,

Glad to inform you that my wife and I have received our 189 PR Visa grant today. I owe a lot to this forum and all of you who directly and indirectly helped me out. I did not seek any agent's help right from the scratch and this is why I am very grateful to this forum 

Would be a bit elaborate on my timelines, simply as a courtesy to give it back to the forum - 

*ANZSCO 261313*
*Total Points - 70*
*24th July*: PTE (20)
Degree: 15
Age: 30
Spouse: 5

*5th Aug - Sept 22*: ACS +ve (I have a B.Tech in CSE followed by 2.5 years in IT and then a regular MBA in Marketing. Currently working in IT Consulting. I did not show my MBA degree/transcripts to ACS due to the irrelevance)
*25th Sept*: EOI Filed (In the EOI I did mention about my MBA under Non-AQF Accreditation 
*4th Oct*: Invitation Received
*7th Oct*: Medicals
*13th Oct*: Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
*23rd Oct*: PCC Uploaded
*11th Nov*: Uploaded Resume and Employment Verification Letter (This is auto-generated at my firm, on the letterhead and digitally signed by HR)
*5th Dec*: Holidaying in Goa and expecting a direct grant..and BHAM!!...a bummer:frusty:. Got CO Contact asking for my English Scores and my wife and mine Form80, despite already uploaded at first go
*22nd Dec*: Filled in the Form80s again carefully and uploaded the required documents. Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms.
*5th April 5:30 AM IST*: After 174 days of lodgement and 121 days of CO contact, came the grant email.

Below is a summary of documents I uploaded -

*Identity *(Passport, Aadhar, PAN and Voter ID)
*Age *(Passport, 10th Certificate)
*ACS Letters*
*Work Experience* - Though did not claim any points but still uploaded - SDs, Payslips, Form16s, EV letter, Salary certificate, Offer letter, service certificate, Promotion letter, Compensation change letters, Bank statement, Resume etc.
*Qualification*- B.Tech, MBA Degree and Marksheets
*English *- PTE Scorecard; After CO Contact - PTE Scorecard, Screenshot of scores sent to DIBP from PTE as well as the email screenshot. TOEFL-iBT for my spouse
*Form80*
*Form 1221*
*PCC*
*Marriage Proof*: Marriage certificate, Travel tickets, Ceremony pics, Joint a/c statement

Almost similar set of docs were uploaded for my spouse as well

I understand all the frustration and agony, passing time while refreshing this forum or the immitracker, it can be real pain. 
My best wishes to all the forum members awaiting the grant. You will definitely have that email in your inbox one day. Luck also plays a major part. Easier said than done, but being at the receiving end till yesterday night, I can vouch for that.

Once again, a big thanks to the wonderful forum members. Would be happy to help, please ping me directly should you need any assistance.


----------



## splunk

andreyx108b said:


> Importing the app? Myimmi account
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No there was a link available for VEVO. But, I suppose I should use the immiaccount application. Is there an app available for that? Is it necessary only the main applicant credentials has to be used while creating the login for immiaccount?


----------



## andreyx108b

splunk said:


> No there was a link available for VEVO. But, I suppose I should use the immiaccount application. Is there an app available for that? Is it necessary only the main applicant credentials has to be used while creating the login for immiaccount?




I dont think there are any restrictions in who account it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations.

Did the CO give any reason for wanting you to fill out the Form80 and re-submit?



peRFect19 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I have received our 189 PR Visa grant today. I owe a lot to this forum and all of you who directly and indirectly helped me out. I did not seek any agent's help right from the scratch and this is why I am very grateful to this forum
> 
> Would be a bit elaborate on my timelines, simply as a courtesy to give it back to the forum -
> 
> *ANZSCO 261313*
> *Total Points - 70*
> *24th July*: PTE (20)
> Degree: 15
> Age: 30
> Spouse: 5
> 
> *5th Aug - Sept 22*: ACS +ve (I have a B.Tech in CSE followed by 2.5 years in IT and then a regular MBA in Marketing. Currently working in IT Consulting. I did not show my MBA degree/transcripts to ACS due to the irrelevance)
> *25th Sept*: EOI Filed (In the EOI I did mention about my MBA under Non-AQF Accreditation
> *4th Oct*: Invitation Received
> *7th Oct*: Medicals
> *13th Oct*: Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> *23rd Oct*: PCC Uploaded
> *11th Nov*: Uploaded Resume and Employment Verification Letter (This is auto-generated at my firm, on the letterhead and digitally signed by HR)
> *5th Dec*: Holidaying in Goa and expecting a direct grant..and BHAM!!...a bummer:frusty:. Got CO Contact asking for my English Scores and my wife and mine Form80, despite already uploaded at first go
> *22nd Dec*: Filled in the Form80s again carefully and uploaded the required documents. Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms.
> *5th April 5:30 AM IST*: After 174 days of lodgement and 121 days of CO contact, came the grant email.
> 
> Below is a summary of documents I uploaded -
> 
> *Identity *(Passport, Aadhar, PAN and Voter ID)
> *Age *(Passport, 10th Certificate)
> *ACS Letters*
> *Work Experience* - Though did not claim any points but still uploaded - SDs, Payslips, Form16s, EV letter, Salary certificate, Offer letter, service certificate, Promotion letter, Compensation change letters, Bank statement, Resume etc.
> *Qualification*- B.Tech, MBA Degree and Marksheets
> *English *- PTE Scorecard; After CO Contact - PTE Scorecard, Screenshot of scores sent to DIBP from PTE as well as the email screenshot. TOEFL-iBT for my spouse
> *Form80*
> *Form 1221*
> *PCC*
> *Marriage Proof*: Marriage certificate, Travel tickets, Ceremony pics, Joint a/c statement
> 
> Almost similar set of docs were uploaded for my spouse as well
> 
> I understand all the frustration and agony, passing time while refreshing this forum or the immitracker, it can be real pain.
> My best wishes to all the forum members awaiting the grant. You will definitely have that email in your inbox one day. Luck also plays a major part. Easier said than done, but being at the receiving end till yesterday night, I can vouch for that.
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to the wonderful forum members. Would be happy to help, please ping me directly should you need any assistance.


----------



## peRFect19

internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Did the CO give any reason for wanting you to fill out the Form80 and re-submit?


Thanks buddy..

Nope. No reason at all. I mailed that guy, even called up +61 131 881 to clarify them that the docs are already uploaded. All I got was a standard response to re-upload.


----------



## addy101

Hey folks.. anyone recently got their medicals done in Delhi centers? Which one and what is the experience, should we go for Max or Sadhu Vaswani?


----------



## rahulpop1

peRFect19 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I have received our 189 PR Visa grant today. I owe a lot to this forum and all of you who directly and indirectly helped me out. I did not seek any agent's help right from the scratch and this is why I am very grateful to this forum
> 
> Would be a bit elaborate on my timelines, simply as a courtesy to give it back to the forum -
> 
> *ANZSCO 261313*
> *Total Points - 70*
> *24th July*: PTE (20)
> Degree: 15
> Age: 30
> Spouse: 5
> 
> *5th Aug - Sept 22*: ACS +ve (I have a B.Tech in CSE followed by 2.5 years in IT and then a regular MBA in Marketing. Currently working in IT Consulting. I did not show my MBA degree/transcripts to ACS due to the irrelevance)
> *25th Sept*: EOI Filed (In the EOI I did mention about my MBA under Non-AQF Accreditation
> *4th Oct*: Invitation Received
> *7th Oct*: Medicals
> *13th Oct*: Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> *23rd Oct*: PCC Uploaded
> *11th Nov*: Uploaded Resume and Employment Verification Letter (This is auto-generated at my firm, on the letterhead and digitally signed by HR)
> *5th Dec*: Holidaying in Goa and expecting a direct grant..and BHAM!!...a bummer:frusty:. Got CO Contact asking for my English Scores and my wife and mine Form80, despite already uploaded at first go
> *22nd Dec*: Filled in the Form80s again carefully and uploaded the required documents. Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms.
> *5th April 5:30 AM IST*: After 174 days of lodgement and 121 days of CO contact, came the grant email.
> 
> Below is a summary of documents I uploaded -
> 
> *Identity *(Passport, Aadhar, PAN and Voter ID)
> *Age *(Passport, 10th Certificate)
> *ACS Letters*
> *Work Experience* - Though did not claim any points but still uploaded - SDs, Payslips, Form16s, EV letter, Salary certificate, Offer letter, service certificate, Promotion letter, Compensation change letters, Bank statement, Resume etc.
> *Qualification*- B.Tech, MBA Degree and Marksheets
> *English *- PTE Scorecard; After CO Contact - PTE Scorecard, Screenshot of scores sent to DIBP from PTE as well as the email screenshot. TOEFL-iBT for my spouse
> *Form80*
> *Form 1221*
> *PCC*
> *Marriage Proof*: Marriage certificate, Travel tickets, Ceremony pics, Joint a/c statement
> 
> Almost similar set of docs were uploaded for my spouse as well
> 
> I understand all the frustration and agony, passing time while refreshing this forum or the immitracker, it can be real pain.
> My best wishes to all the forum members awaiting the grant. You will definitely have that email in your inbox one day. Luck also plays a major part. Easier said than done, but being at the receiving end till yesterday night, I can vouch for that.
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to the wonderful forum members. Would be happy to help, please ping me directly should you need any assistance.


Congratulations buddy..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

addy101 said:


> Hey folks.. anyone recently got their medicals done in Delhi centers? Which one and what is the experience, should we go for Max or Sadhu Vaswani?


I got the meds done at Sadhu Vaswani. Smooth process, uploaded the results within 2 business days.


----------



## addy101

peRFect19 said:


> I got the meds done at Sadhu Vaswani. Smooth process, uploaded the results within 2 business days.


thats great.. thanks


----------



## peRFect19

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations buddy..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks man!!


----------



## ajay1558

peRFect19 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I have received our 189 PR Visa grant today. I owe a lot to this forum and all of you who directly and indirectly helped me out. I did not seek any agent's help right from the scratch and this is why I am very grateful to this forum
> 
> Would be a bit elaborate on my timelines, simply as a courtesy to give it back to the forum -
> 
> *ANZSCO 261313*
> *Total Points - 70*
> *24th July*: PTE (20)
> Degree: 15
> Age: 30
> Spouse: 5
> 
> *5th Aug - Sept 22*: ACS +ve (I have a B.Tech in CSE followed by 2.5 years in IT and then a regular MBA in Marketing. Currently working in IT Consulting. I did not show my MBA degree/transcripts to ACS due to the irrelevance)
> *25th Sept*: EOI Filed (In the EOI I did mention about my MBA under Non-AQF Accreditation
> *4th Oct*: Invitation Received
> *7th Oct*: Medicals
> *13th Oct*: Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> *23rd Oct*: PCC Uploaded
> *11th Nov*: Uploaded Resume and Employment Verification Letter (This is auto-generated at my firm, on the letterhead and digitally signed by HR)
> *5th Dec*: Holidaying in Goa and expecting a direct grant..and BHAM!!...a bummer:frusty:. Got CO Contact asking for my English Scores and my wife and mine Form80, despite already uploaded at first go
> *22nd Dec*: Filled in the Form80s again carefully and uploaded the required documents. Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms.
> *5th April 5:30 AM IST*: After 174 days of lodgement and 121 days of CO contact, came the grant email.
> 
> Below is a summary of documents I uploaded -
> 
> *Identity *(Passport, Aadhar, PAN and Voter ID)
> *Age *(Passport, 10th Certificate)
> *ACS Letters*
> *Work Experience* - Though did not claim any points but still uploaded - SDs, Payslips, Form16s, EV letter, Salary certificate, Offer letter, service certificate, Promotion letter, Compensation change letters, Bank statement, Resume etc.
> *Qualification*- B.Tech, MBA Degree and Marksheets
> *English *- PTE Scorecard; After CO Contact - PTE Scorecard, Screenshot of scores sent to DIBP from PTE as well as the email screenshot. TOEFL-iBT for my spouse
> *Form80*
> *Form 1221*
> *PCC*
> *Marriage Proof*: Marriage certificate, Travel tickets, Ceremony pics, Joint a/c statement
> 
> Almost similar set of docs were uploaded for my spouse as well
> 
> I understand all the frustration and agony, passing time while refreshing this forum or the immitracker, it can be real pain.
> My best wishes to all the forum members awaiting the grant. You will definitely have that email in your inbox one day. Luck also plays a major part. Easier said than done, but being at the receiving end till yesterday night, I can vouch for that.
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to the wonderful forum members. Would be happy to help, please ping me directly should you need any assistance.


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

chinmayakar said:


> Good news guys!!! Got our grant yesterday
> 
> Here is my timeline for my skill code 233211,
> 
> 20 July 2017 - Started process
> 27 September 2017 - PTE Attempt 1
> 29 September 2017 - EA is positive
> 13 October 2017 - PTE Attempt 2
> 17 October 2017 - Filed EOI for 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points)
> 20 October 2017 - Got pre invitation for 190
> 18 December 2017 - Confirmed invitation for 190
> 05 Jan 2018 - Made Visa payment AUD 6488, and filed visa application
> 17 Jan 2018 - Completed PCC and Medicals
> 04th April 2018 - Golden email arrives, Got our GRANT
> IED - 16th Jan 2019


Congrats


----------



## ankur14

*Need Assistance on ACS*

Me and my wife are about to submit our documents & skill assessment. We do not have reference letters from any of our previous employers and want to make a affidavit so that we can attach it in our ACS application for assessment. We don't where we have to get it done or whom to contact or what format is required. Would you be so kind to assist us for the above roadblock? 

Any suggestion/help will be much appreciable. 

Regards
Ankur

ANZSCO - 261313
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
Language - 20(Expectation) - Exam Date: 05-05-2018
Partner Skill - 5
Total - 189(75), SS - 190(80)


----------



## rahulpop1

ankur14 said:


> Me and my wife are about to submit our documents & skill assessment. We do not have reference letters from any of our previous employers and want to make a affidavit so that we can attach it in our ACS application for assessment. We don't where we have to get it done or whom to contact or what format is required. Would you be so kind to assist us for the above roadblock?
> 
> Any suggestion/help will be much appreciable.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5
> Language - 20(Expectation) - Exam Date: 05-05-2018
> Partner Skill - 5
> Total - 189(75), SS - 190(80)


Check the person in your city who is authorised to notarise documents. He can prepare a SD for you. You will need your manager or senior colleague to sign on it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

vineetanandjha said:


> One Curious question,
> regarding your case (91 days - CO requested for skill assessment)
> you didn't front load the Skill assessment results , or only after 91 days the CO asked the skill assessment result despite of you had already uploaded it.


It was front loaded by my agent. From my duplicate IMMI account, I could see that. Probably file corrupted, probably CO just missed it.


----------



## lingling

foxes said:


> Harder, perhaps - mind you, those with SC190 have to go through the screening process twice.
> 
> Injustice, absolutely no. SC190 has less freedom than SC189. Same goes with people who apply for regional visa. They get prioritised even more than SC190 as they fall under Group 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeing from the angle of freedom, u are right. 189 struggle was mainly with accumulation of points n many other processes to hit the right point for a 189 invite.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

First of all many congratulations! And, all the best for future ahead.

I have following queries, if you could please answer them:
1. "...Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms" - You did that when CO contacted or you had done this the first time itself? I mean, if I have to upload form 80, shall I print, sign scan and upload?
2. What's SD and EV letter?
3. Marriage certificate alone will not work?
4. If I upload payslips, Form16s and offer + experience letters, still bank statement is mandatory?



peRFect19 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I have received our 189 PR Visa grant today. I owe a lot to this forum and all of you who directly and indirectly helped me out. I did not seek any agent's help right from the scratch and this is why I am very grateful to this forum
> 
> Would be a bit elaborate on my timelines, simply as a courtesy to give it back to the forum -
> 
> *ANZSCO 261313*
> *Total Points - 70*
> *24th July*: PTE (20)
> Degree: 15
> Age: 30
> Spouse: 5
> 
> *5th Aug - Sept 22*: ACS +ve (I have a B.Tech in CSE followed by 2.5 years in IT and then a regular MBA in Marketing. Currently working in IT Consulting. I did not show my MBA degree/transcripts to ACS due to the irrelevance)
> *25th Sept*: EOI Filed (In the EOI I did mention about my MBA under Non-AQF Accreditation
> *4th Oct*: Invitation Received
> *7th Oct*: Medicals
> *13th Oct*: Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> *23rd Oct*: PCC Uploaded
> *11th Nov*: Uploaded Resume and Employment Verification Letter (This is auto-generated at my firm, on the letterhead and digitally signed by HR)
> *5th Dec*: Holidaying in Goa and expecting a direct grant..and BHAM!!...a bummer:frusty:. Got CO Contact asking for my English Scores and my wife and mine Form80, despite already uploaded at first go
> *22nd Dec*: Filled in the Form80s again carefully and uploaded the required documents. Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms.
> *5th April 5:30 AM IST*: After 174 days of lodgement and 121 days of CO contact, came the grant email.
> 
> Below is a summary of documents I uploaded -
> 
> *Identity *(Passport, Aadhar, PAN and Voter ID)
> *Age *(Passport, 10th Certificate)
> *ACS Letters*
> *Work Experience* - Though did not claim any points but still uploaded - SDs, Payslips, Form16s, EV letter, Salary certificate, Offer letter, service certificate, Promotion letter, Compensation change letters, Bank statement, Resume etc.
> *Qualification*- B.Tech, MBA Degree and Marksheets
> *English *- PTE Scorecard; After CO Contact - PTE Scorecard, Screenshot of scores sent to DIBP from PTE as well as the email screenshot. TOEFL-iBT for my spouse
> *Form80*
> *Form 1221*
> *PCC*
> *Marriage Proof*: Marriage certificate, Travel tickets, Ceremony pics, Joint a/c statement
> 
> Almost similar set of docs were uploaded for my spouse as well
> 
> I understand all the frustration and agony, passing time while refreshing this forum or the immitracker, it can be real pain.
> My best wishes to all the forum members awaiting the grant. You will definitely have that email in your inbox one day. Luck also plays a major part. Easier said than done, but being at the receiving end till yesterday night, I can vouch for that.
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to the wonderful forum members. Would be happy to help, please ping me directly should you need any assistance.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Try to find sample Statutory Declaration. Prepare what you need to write for roles and responsibilities based on the code you are applying for. Prepare content and get it printed on INR 50 stamp paper. You have to get this stamp paper notarized. Check acs site for more details on how to prepare declaration.



ankur14 said:


> Me and my wife are about to submit our documents & skill assessment. We do not have reference letters from any of our previous employers and want to make a affidavit so that we can attach it in our ACS application for assessment. We don't where we have to get it done or whom to contact or what format is required. Would you be so kind to assist us for the above roadblock?
> 
> Any suggestion/help will be much appreciable.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5
> Language - 20(Expectation) - Exam Date: 05-05-2018
> Partner Skill - 5
> Total - 189(75), SS - 190(80)


----------



## venkatavinodk

kinnu369 said:


> Inform the CO about your situation using "Change of circumstances" form in your immi account. Provide the baby's birth certificate and passport for the CO to generate a HAP Id for medicals.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Thanks again. We have received birth certificate now. I read in border.gov.au, that we can upload the birth certificate along with form 1022 for change of circumstances ( in my case a new born child).

2 things here..

Where to upload the 1022 and birth certificate documents where under primary applicant >> Additional documents or ?

Secondly , when I click on notify change of circumstances, It asking me to select the applicant , and lot of space to enter free text.. Should I have to select primary applicant name ? Does any one have reference texts for such scenarios if encountered..


Thank you in advance.


----------



## rahulpop1

venkatavinodk said:


> Thanks again. We have received birth certificate now. I read in border.gov.au, that we can upload the birth certificate along with form 1022 for change of circumstances ( in my case a new born child).
> 
> 2 things here..
> 
> Where to upload the 1022 and birth certificate documents where under primary applicant >> Additional documents or ?
> 
> Secondly , when I click on notify change of circumstances, It asking me to select the applicant , and lot of space to enter free text.. Should I have to select primary applicant name ? Does any one have reference texts for such scenarios if encountered..
> 
> View attachment 86858
> 
> 
> View attachment 86866
> 
> 
> View attachment 86874
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Do not paste screenshots here with ref number. 
Delete the post. It's supposed to be sensitive information.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

venkatavinodk said:


> Thanks again. We have received birth certificate now. I read in border.gov.au, that we can upload the birth certificate along with form 1022 for change of circumstances ( in my case a new born child).
> 
> 2 things here..
> 
> Where to upload the 1022 and birth certificate documents where under primary applicant >> Additional documents or ?
> 
> Secondly , when I click on notify change of circumstances, It asking me to select the applicant , and lot of space to enter free text.. Should I have to select primary applicant name ? Does any one have reference texts for such scenarios if encountered..
> 
> View attachment 86858
> 
> 
> View attachment 86866
> 
> 
> View attachment 86874
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


You can upload with both of your names as its change of circumstances of your family. Write the details of the change and submit. Request the CO to add your kiddo in the application and generate the hap Id.
You can go for medicals then. All the best. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatavinodk

rahulpop1 said:


> Do not paste screenshots here with ref number.
> Delete the post. It's supposed to be sensitive information.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Thank you for alerting me.. I didnt notice that


----------



## venkatavinodk

kinnu369 said:


> You can upload with both of your names as its change of circumstances of your family. Write the details of the change and submit. Request the CO to add your kiddo in the application and generate the hap Id.
> You can go for medicals then. All the best.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


thanks a lot. We will include both names. reply to CO means, we need to send email to GSM.allocated ?? And also, for HAP ID (medicals) passport is mandatory right ? I'm yet to apply for passport. But can I still intimate CO and upload form and certificate ?

I think how long can we wait for medicals after HAP ID generation ?

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/189/if-you-have-a-newborn-child.aspx


----------



## kinnu369

venkatavinodk said:


> thanks a lot. We will include both names. reply to CO means, we need to send email to GSM.allocated ??


Nothing much. After filling the 1022 online. Just click submit. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatavinodk

kinnu369 said:


> Nothing much. After filling the 1022 online. Just click submit.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Sorry I had included few more doubts in my previous reply..

, for HAP ID (medicals) passport is mandatory right ? I'm yet to apply for passport. But can I still intimate CO and upload form and certificate ?

I think how long can we wait for medicals after HAP ID generation ?

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas...orn-child.aspx


----------



## mhr123

venkatavinodk said:


> Thank you. Sorry I had included few more doubts in my previous reply..
> 
> , for HAP ID (medicals) passport is mandatory right ? I'm yet to apply for passport. But can I still intimate CO and upload form and certificate ?
> 
> I think how long can we wait for medicals after HAP ID generation ?
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas...orn-child.aspx


Congrats for new born..I am not sure how can CO add ur Baby without passport as DOB is just a part but Passport is the main identity to enter the details. 
For any applicant to be added Passport details is mandatory.


----------



## venkatavinodk

mhr123 said:


> venkatavinodk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Sorry I had included few more doubts in my previous reply..
> 
> , for HAP ID (medicals) passport is mandatory right ? I'm yet to apply for passport. But can I still intimate CO and upload form and certificate ?
> 
> I think how long can we wait for medicals after HAP ID generation ?
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas...orn-child.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats for new born..I am not sure how can CO add ur Baby without passport as DOB is just a part but Passport is the main identity to enter the details.
> For any applicant to be added Passport details is mandatory.
Click to expand...


Hmm.. not sure either. But it's mentioned In official website, to submit passport when obtained. 

Let's see if anyone had such experience..

Hoping to get some clarification


----------



## venkatavinodk

venkatavinodk said:


> mhr123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> venkatavinodk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Sorry I had included few more doubts in my previous reply..
> 
> , for HAP ID (medicals) passport is mandatory right ? I'm yet to apply for passport. But can I still intimate CO and upload form and certificate ?
> 
> I think how long can we wait for medicals after HAP ID generation ?
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas...orn-child.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats for new born..I am not sure how can CO add ur Baby without passport as DOB is just a part but Passport is the main identity to enter the details.
> For any applicant to be added Passport details is mandatory.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. Hmm.. not sure either. But it's mentioned In official website, to submit passport when obtained.
> 
> Let's see if anyone had such experience..
> 
> Hoping to get some clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mhr123

venkatavinodk said:


> Hmm.. not sure either. But it's mentioned In official website, to submit passport when obtained.
> 
> Let's see if anyone had such experience..
> 
> Hoping to get some clarification


I have experienced it... my baby was born on 11-12-2017 and i applied for visa on 13-12.. i wanted to add my baby along with myself and wife (thinking i will update the passport details as soon as i receive it) but DIBP system didn't allow me, as passport was not available.. so i applied for both of us and then applied for baby as soon as i got the passport. 
So even if u inform CO with an update option ... still CO will follow the same pattern to add a new applicant as dependent and system won't allow it to move further as Passport details is mandatory.


----------



## Ismiya

Is any one with tb history who cleared medical? Or anyone know how long it will take to clear medical with history in tb? Is there any problem because of that?


----------



## 1655562

Ismiya said:


> Is any one with tb history who cleared medical? Or anyone know how long it will take to clear medical with history in tb? Is there any problem because of that?


Hello! I have a similar problem and looked into it. It seems that you can't pass the visa as long as you have active TB which I think lasts for maximum 12 months


----------



## Ismiya

Not active tb. Actually it happened before more than 10 years from now. It was diagnosed.


SajjadBrohi said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is any one with tb history who cleared medical? Or anyone know how long it will take to clear medical with history in tb? Is there any problem because of that?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I have a similar problem and looked into it. It seems that you can't pass the visa as long as you have active TB which I think lasts for maximum 12 months
Click to expand...


----------



## JBBB

Ismiya said:


> Is any one with tb history who cleared medical? Or anyone know how long it will take to clear medical with history in tb? Is there any problem because of that?


There is nothing to worry about. they will ask your panel clinic to conduct further tests to verify if the tb is active or dormant. The only factor would be that the medical reports/etc for these additional tests will take around 3 months..after that if tb is found to be dormant the health clearance will be provided automatically online by the panel clinic and BUPA ... and your case will proceed further as normal... Also, before the visa grant, CO will ask the applicant to sign a health declaration so that the person will commit to attend any regular health check(s) etc once they land in australia


----------



## andreyx108b

JBBB said:


> There is nothing to worry about. they will ask your panel clinic to conduct further tests to verify if the tb is active or dormant. The only factor would be that the medical reports/etc for these additional tests will take around 3 months..after that if tb is found to be dormant the health clearance will be provided automatically online by the panel clinic and BUPA ... and your case will proceed further as normal... Also, before the visa grant, CO will ask the applicant to sign a health declaration so that the person will commit to attend any regular health check(s) etc once they land in australia




Good insight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

k.amarjeet01 said:


> First of all many congratulations! And, all the best for future ahead.
> 
> I have following queries, if you could please answer them:
> 1. "...Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms" - You did that when CO contacted or you had done this the first time itself? I mean, if I have to upload form 80, shall I print, sign scan and upload?
> 2. What's SD and EV letter?
> 3. Marriage certificate alone will not work?
> 4. If I upload payslips, Form16s and offer + experience letters, still bank statement is mandatory?


Thanks man!!

1. I followed the same approach both the times. Uploaded my signature on Form80 via the Fill and Sign functionality. You can do that either ways. Most people fill in the form, print the signature page, sign it, scan that page and merge it with the original pdf and create a new file.
2. SD - Statutory Declaration. EV- Employment Verification Letter- My organization generates this letter which claims that "Mr. XXX has been working at XXXXX since XXXX at XXXX designation, this is for employment verification purpose and the firm is not responsible for any liabilities". This can be similar to a work reference letter minus the roles and responsibilities.
3. Marriage certificate ideally is the best evidence but through this forum, I got to know it's always better to upload supporting artifacts like Travel tickets;photograph and joint bank a/c statement.
4. I have seen people getting CO contacts for uploading bank statements. If you're claiming employment points, I would recommend you upload that as well.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

peRFect19 said:


> k.amarjeet01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all many congratulations! And, all the best for future ahead.
> 
> I have following queries, if you could please answer them:
> 1. "...Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms" - You did that when CO contacted or you had done this the first time itself? I mean, if I have to upload form 80, shall I print, sign scan and upload?
> 2. What's SD and EV letter?
> 3. Marriage certificate alone will not work?
> 4. If I upload payslips, Form16s and offer + experience letters, still bank statement is mandatory?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!!
> 
> 1. I followed the same approach both the times. Uploaded my signature on Form80 via the Fill and Sign functionality. You can do that either ways. Most people fill in the form, print the signature page, sign it, scan that page and merge it with the original pdf and create a new file.
> 2. SD - Statutory Declaration. EV- Employment Verification Letter- My organization generates this letter which claims that "Mr. XXX has been working at XXXXX since XXXX at XXXX designation, this is for employment verification purpose and the firm is not responsible for any liabilities". This can be similar to a work reference letter minus the roles and responsibilities.
> 3. Marriage certificate ideally is the best evidence but through this forum, I got to know it's always better to upload supporting artifacts like Travel tickets;photograph and joint bank a/c statement.
> 4. I have seen people getting CO contacts for uploading bank statements. If you're claiming employment points, I would recommend you upload that as well.
Click to expand...

Thhank you for responding to my queries. 
I don't have any joint bank account. Will that create any problem?


----------



## peRFect19

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Thhank you for responding to my queries.
> I don't have any joint bank account. Will that create any problem?


Why don't you create one? It's a 2 day work. Go to the nearest branch, fill in a form and it gets done in 2-3 business days. While it may not be mandatory but at the back of your mind you will keep thinking about it over and over.. It's better to upload supporting docs rather than CO asking for it.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Thanks. I'll get it done. 



peRFect19 said:


> k.amarjeet01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thhank you for responding to my queries.
> I don't have any joint bank account. Will that create any problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you create one? It's a 2 day work. Go to the nearest branch, fill in a form and it gets done in 2-3 business days. While it may not be mandatory but at the back of your mind you will keep thinking about it over and over.. It's better to upload supporting docs rather than CO asking for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ismiya

Thank u so much for response.


JBBB said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is any one with tb history who cleared medical? Or anyone know how long it will take to clear medical with history in tb? Is there any problem because of that?
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to worry about. they will ask your panel clinic to conduct further tests to verify if the tb is active or dormant. The only factor would be that the medical reports/etc for these additional tests will take around 3 months..after that if tb is found to be dormant the health clearance will be provided automatically online by the panel clinic and BUPA ... and your case will proceed further as normal... Also, before the visa grant, CO will ask the applicant to sign a health declaration so that the person will commit to attend any regular health check(s) etc once they land in australia
Click to expand...


----------



## kevinishining

peRFect19 said:


> Thanks man!!
> 
> 1. I followed the same approach both the times. Uploaded my signature on Form80 via the Fill and Sign functionality. You can do that either ways. Most people fill in the form, print the signature page, sign it, scan that page and merge it with the original pdf and create a new file.
> 2. SD - Statutory Declaration. EV- Employment Verification Letter- My organization generates this letter which claims that "Mr. XXX has been working at XXXXX since XXXX at XXXX designation, this is for employment verification purpose and the firm is not responsible for any liabilities". This can be similar to a work reference letter minus the roles and responsibilities.
> 3. Marriage certificate ideally is the best evidence but through this forum, I got to know it's always better to upload supporting artifacts like Travel tickets;photograph and joint bank a/c statement.
> 4. I have seen people getting CO contacts for uploading bank statements. If you're claiming employment points, I would recommend you upload that as well.


I e-signed both form 80 and 1221(?). I dont know why you would scan your signature when you can e-sign thru Adobe.


----------



## andreyx108b

kevinishining said:


> I e-signed both form 80 and 1221(?). I dont know why you would scan your signature when you can e-sign thru Adobe.




Many do esign it seems to be ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

*Reference Letter & Statutory Declaration Format*

Dear Group Members, 

To prepare for our ACS submission, we are only left with Reference & statutory declaration letters. Kindly share the format you have used for these letters so that I can edit it as per the standard & then attach to my assessment submission. 

Regards
Ankur

*ANZSCO - 261313*

*Assumed Points:

Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 - ACS is not Submitted
Language - 20 - Exam Date: 05-05-2018
Partner Skill - 5
Total - 189(75), 190(80)*


----------



## andreyx108b

ankur14 said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> 
> 
> To prepare for our ACS submission, we are only left with Reference & statutory declaration letters. Kindly share the format you have used for these letters so that I can edit it as per the standard & then attach to my assessment submission.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ankur
> 
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO - 261313*
> 
> 
> 
> *Assumed Points:
> 
> 
> 
> Age - 30
> 
> Edu - 15
> 
> Exp - 5 - ACS is not Submitted
> 
> Language - 20 - Exam Date: 05-05-2018
> 
> Partner Skill - 5
> 
> Total - 189(75), 190(80)*




Have a look at the ACS website. 

I like your confidence: 
Language 20 - exam date: 05-05-2018 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kt.htut

*Waiting after updated CO requested documents*

Hi Friends,

I have lodged 189 VISA on 23-Aug-2017. CO contacted on 28-Sep-2017 and updated requested document on 5-Oct-2017. Since then, I was waiting until CO contacted (2nd time) to provide baby medical check on 9-Feb-2018 and wife's PCC with notary certified document. 

Baby medical check have done at 15-Feb-2018 and Wife's PCC have uploaded on 28-Feb-2018. Since then, we have been waiting for the result.

*Could you please advise, is anyone have any idea, usually how long CO will take to assess our uploaded requested document and get result? *

Thanks,
KT

Been Invited : *22-Aug-20*17
Lodged VISA : *23-Aug-2017*
CO (1st Contact): *28-Sep-2017*
Uploaded requested document : *5-Oct-2017*
CO (2nd Contact) : *9-Feb-2018*
Uploaded requested document : *28-Feb-2018*
Waiting for result : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vivek101

kt.htut said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged 189 VISA on 23-Aug-2017. CO contacted on 28-Sep-2017 and updated requested document on 5-Oct-2017. Since then, I was waiting until CO contacted (2nd time) to provide baby medical check on 9-Feb-2018 and wife's PCC with notary certified document.
> 
> Baby medical check have done at 15-Feb-2018 and Wife's PCC have uploaded on 28-Feb-2018. Since then, we have been waiting for the result.
> 
> *Could you please advise, is anyone have any idea, usually how long CO will take to assess our uploaded requested document and get result? *
> 
> Thanks,
> KT
> 
> Been Invited : *22-Aug-20*17
> Lodged VISA : *23-Aug-2017*
> CO (1st Contact): *28-Sep-2017*
> Uploaded requested document : *5-Oct-2017*
> CO (2nd Contact) : *9-Feb-2018*
> Uploaded requested document : *28-Feb-2018*
> Waiting for result : :fingerscrossed:


I wish there was a definite answer to your question. Unfortunately, there isn't one. However, the DIBP is clearing the 2017 backlog of pending/CO contacted cases. Since you fall in the same category, a positive news should come anytime now. 
Good luck.


----------



## vivek101

No grants updated on Immitracker today! Just when most of us would've thought that the DIBP has switched to top gear (12 grants issued on April 4th), they've disappointed us in the last 2 days.


----------



## Anonymous200187

vivek101 said:


> No grants updated on Immitracker today! Just when most of us would've thought that the DIBP has switched to top gear (12 grants issued on April 4th), they've disappointed us in the last 2 days.


Even i am also surprised to see '0' grants for the day


----------



## internationalcanuck

My immitracker does log all visa applications, it's user generated, and reliant on the user. Many people don't bother or forget to update their immitracker account when they get their visa grant. 
I would only use immitracker to help estimate when you will get your visa grant, not use it to look at it each day for the number of grants.


Anonymous200187 said:


> Even i am also surprised to see '0' grants for the day


----------



## vivek101

internationalcanuck said:


> My immitracker does log all visa applications, it's user generated, and reliant on the user. Many people don't bother or forget to update their immitracker account when they get their visa grant.
> I would only use immitracker to help estimate when you will get your visa grant, not use it to look at it each day for the number of grants.


You're right. It is indeed user-reliant. However, it's a little hard to digest the fact that not one person(s) , who would've possibly received a grant today, isn't registered on Immitracker. I'll be happy to be proven wrong though  The endless wait is simply agonizing!


----------



## rahulpop1

vivek101 said:


> You're right. It is indeed user-reliant. However, it's a little hard to digest the fact that not one person(s) , who would've possibly received a grant today, isn't registered on Immitracker. I'll be happy to be proven wrong though  The endless wait is simply agonizing!


Agree and it's the anxiety and restlessness living amongst all of us which ask us to open and check myimmitracker regularly. 
May all of us get it soon.. Keep each other motivated until then.. Even a single grant is enough to motivate the entire group.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatavinodk

mhr123 said:


> I have experienced it... my baby was born on 11-12-2017 and i applied for visa on 13-12.. i wanted to add my baby along with myself and wife (thinking i will update the passport details as soon as i receive it) but DIBP system didn't allow me, as passport was not available.. so i applied for both of us and then applied for baby as soon as i got the passport.
> So even if u inform CO with an update option ... still CO will follow the same pattern to add a new applicant as dependent and system won't allow it to move further as Passport details is mandatory.



Ok. Thanks for response. Your case seems that you baby was born before your logged the visa. Am I correct ?

But in my case. I had already logged the application on Oct 2017 and baby was born on Feb 2018.


----------



## ajay1558

Will DIBP review the medical report of applicants sent by the panel doctors.


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> My immitracker does log all visa applications, it's user generated, and reliant on the user. Many people don't bother or forget to update their immitracker account when they get their visa grant.
> 
> I would only use immitracker to help estimate when you will get your visa grant, not use it to look at it each day for the number of grants.




I think you need to get few things right:

Sample of about 10% is sufficient enough to make extremely accurate assumptions.

If members dont update their case it goes in active after X days, and you wont see it by default. 

Those who dont update get reminders by e-mail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonymous200187

internationalcanuck said:


> My immitracker does log all visa applications, it's user generated, and reliant on the user. Many people don't bother or forget to update their immitracker account when they get their visa grant.
> I would only use immitracker to help estimate when you will get your visa grant, not use it to look at it each day for the number of grants.
> 
> 
> Anonymous200187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even i am also surprised to see '0' grants for the day
Click to expand...




rahulpop1 said:


> vivek101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. It is indeed user-reliant. However, it's a little hard to digest the fact that not one person(s) , who would've possibly received a grant today, isn't registered on Immitracker. I'll be happy to be proven wrong though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The endless wait is simply agonizing!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree and it's the anxiety and restlessness living amongst all of us which ask us to open and check myimmitracker regularly.
> May all of us get it soon.. Keep each other motivated until then.. Even a single grant is enough to motivate the entire group..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Curiosity, anxiety and i dont know what else make me check that everyday😊
It has become a part of my routine now..


----------



## kt.htut

vivek101 said:


> I wish there was a definite answer to your question. Unfortunately, there isn't one. However, the DIBP is clearing the 2017 backlog of pending/CO contacted cases. Since you fall in the same category, a positive news should come anytime now.
> Good luck.



Thank you for the information.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Apologies for my post below I meant to write Myimmitracker DOES NOT log all visa applications.



internationalcanuck said:


> My immitracker does log all visa applications, it's user generated, and reliant on the user. Many people don't bother or forget to update their immitracker account when they get their visa grant.
> I would only use immitracker to help estimate when you will get your visa grant, not use it to look at it each day for the number of grants.


----------



## internationalcanuck

It's only as accurate as the people inputing information, since it's based on self-reporting.

There's TONS of profiles going back 2-3 that have obviously not been updated.
I'm not knocking MyImmitracker, I'm subscribed to it. It's the best thing out there right now, but it has limitations. Statisticians will tell you there are limits to the usefulness of statistics made by self-reporting.

I never get any e-mails to update my profile. 
You can imagine that many people don't bother updating their profile when they received their grant, since they got their grant, there is no incentive to log back in to update their profile, since they don't need my immitracker to track anything.

Again, I like immitracker for what it does, it gives realistic timeframes for approvals, but to be looking at the grants on a daily period I don't think is productive. Better to focus on saving money for your move, selling things you don't plan to take with you, researching the culture, the country to get familiar.





andreyx108b said:


> I think you need to get few things right:
> 
> Sample of about 10% is sufficient enough to make extremely accurate assumptions.
> 
> If members dont update their case it goes in active after X days, and you wont see it by default.
> 
> Those who dont update get reminders by e-mail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> It's only as accurate as the people inputing information, since it's based on self-reporting.
> 
> There's TONS of profiles going back 2-3 that have obviously not been updated.
> I'm not knocking MyImmitracker, I'm subscribed to it. It's the best thing out there right now, but it has limitations. Statisticians will tell you there are limits to the usefulness of statistics made by self-reporting.
> 
> I never get any e-mails to update my profile.
> You can imagine that many people don't bother updating their profile when they received their grant, since they got their grant, there is no incentive to log back in to update their profile, since they don't need my immitracker to track anything.
> 
> Again, I like immitracker for what it does, it gives realistic timeframes for approvals, but to be looking at the grants on a daily period I don't think is productive. Better to focus on saving money for your move, selling things you don't plan to take with you, researching the culture, the country to get familiar.



As i said you keep throwing you own assumptions against the facts, i have to respond and clarify so your incorrect assumptions are not confusing yourself and members. No offence. 

1. Average non-update rate is 15% (see attachment) 
2. After 100 days of inactivity users get 10 reminders to update the cases 1 each 2 day. 
3. If after 10 reminders (20 days) users do not update their case is marked as INACTIVE 
4. Inactive cases are not shown by DEFAULT. (see attachment) 
5. You can see them by removing the filter in the last column. 

On top of that there are multiply applicants who sit 6 month and more without a single update - in such case they simply update time stamp. 

Hope it clears the matter.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Spend your time on better productive things:
- researching companies you plan to contact about jobs for when you get your visa grant
- research cities to live in
- look at neighbourhoods, looking at rental prices, get a realistic look at the costs of living in Australia, can you support yourself there before you find a job?
- learn about the schooling system for your children
- Research superannuation - employers by law take 9.5% of your salary and put it into a retirement plan for you, while there is a default plan if you don't want to make the choice, you may want to research because some superannuation funds are better than others, some charge lower fees, have better insurance, are better performing, so you may want to tell your employer to put your money into a different superannuation fund.
https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/super...oosing-a-super-fund/super-comparison-websites
https://www.industrysuper.com/
https://virginmoney.com.au/superannuation (The cheapest superannuation fund in the market, meaning more of your money gets invested, instead of taken up with fees)
Above are some references to help with your research. Banks all offer their own superannuation funds.
- While there is public healthcare, will that be enough for your family? Research what it includes and doesn't include - do you need to buy additional private health insurance? Look at different health insurance providers find out services their plans cover and how much it costs.
- What about after you are in australia working and get some holidays, what places would you like to visit in Australia to explore the country? Make a bucket list.
- start learning about the culture, learn about what sports are popular, learn about those sports like Australian Rules Football, so you can talk to Aussies about these things.
- Just because you did IELTS or PTE, maybe do you still need to improve your english? For employers, your IELTS score will be meaningless to them. Or for your spouse, if their english isn't very good, can you work with him/her to take classes or work together to improve their english? It could be very isolating and hard to make friends for them after a while if they can't easily go to shop, or a bank, or speak to customer service on the telephone, or their child's teacher.

Hope this helps! Lots you can do other than refreshing immitracker at work!



Anonymous200187 said:


> Curiosity, anxiety and i dont know what else make me check that everyday😊
> It has become a part of my routine now..


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> Spend your time on better productive things:
> - researching companies you plan to contact about jobs for when you get your visa grant
> - research cities to live in
> - look at neighbourhoods, looking at rental prices, get a realistic look at the costs of living in Australia, can you support yourself there before you find a job?
> - learn about the schooling system for your children
> - Research superannuation - employers by law take 9.5% of your salary and put it into a retirement plan for you, while there is a default plan if you don't want to make the choice, you may want to research because some superannuation funds are better than others, some charge lower fees, have better insurance, are better performing, so you may want to tell your employer to put your money into a different superannuation fund.
> https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/super...oosing-a-super-fund/super-comparison-websites
> https://www.industrysuper.com/
> https://virginmoney.com.au/superannuation (The cheapest superannuation fund in the market, meaning more of your money gets invested, instead of taken up with fees)
> Above are some references to help with your research. Banks all offer their own superannuation funds.
> - While there is public healthcare, will that be enough for your family? Research what it includes and doesn't include - do you need to buy additional private health insurance? Look at different health insurance providers find out services their plans cover and how much it costs.
> - What about after you are in australia working and get some holidays, what places would you like to visit in Australia to explore the country? Make a bucket list.
> - start learning about the culture, learn about what sports are popular, learn about those sports like Australian Rules Football, so you can talk to Aussies about these things.
> - Just because you did IELTS or PTE, maybe do you still need to improve your english? For employers, your IELTS score will be meaningless to them. Or for your spouse, if their english isn't very good, can you work with him/her to take classes or work together to improve their english? It could be very isolating and hard to make friends for them after a while if they can't easily go to shop, or a bank, or speak to customer service on the telephone, or their child's teacher.
> 
> Hope this helps! Lots you can do other than refreshing immitracker at work!


Such a good list of things to do! opcorn:


----------



## HARINDERJEET

internationalcanuck said:


> Spend your time on better productive things:
> - researching companies you plan to contact about jobs for when you get your visa grant
> - research cities to live in
> - look at neighbourhoods, looking at rental prices, get a realistic look at the costs of living in Australia, can you support yourself there before you find a job?
> - learn about the schooling system for your children
> - Research superannuation - employers by law take 9.5% of your salary and put it into a retirement plan for you, while there is a default plan if you don't want to make the choice, you may want to research because some superannuation funds are better than others, some charge lower fees, have better insurance, are better performing, so you may want to tell your employer to put your money into a different superannuation fund.
> https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/super...oosing-a-super-fund/super-comparison-websites
> https://www.industrysuper.com/
> https://virginmoney.com.au/superannuation (The cheapest superannuation fund in the market, meaning more of your money gets invested, instead of taken up with fees)
> Above are some references to help with your research. Banks all offer their own superannuation funds.
> - While there is public healthcare, will that be enough for your family? Research what it includes and doesn't include - do you need to buy additional private health insurance? Look at different health insurance providers find out services their plans cover and how much it costs.
> - What about after you are in australia working and get some holidays, what places would you like to visit in Australia to explore the country? Make a bucket list.
> - start learning about the culture, learn about what sports are popular, learn about those sports like Australian Rules Football, so you can talk to Aussies about these things.
> - Just because you did IELTS or PTE, maybe do you still need to improve your english? For employers, your IELTS score will be meaningless to them. Or for your spouse, if their english isn't very good, can you work with him/her to take classes or work together to improve their english? It could be very isolating and hard to make friends for them after a while if they can't easily go to shop, or a bank, or speak to customer service on the telephone, or their child's teacher.
> 
> Hope this helps! Lots you can do other than refreshing immitracker at work!



Super like:thumb:....will definitely work on this....:drum:


----------



## internationalcanuck

You can also start following Australian News:

7News - https://au.news.yahoo.com/
ABC - ABC - Australian Broadcasting Corporation
SBS - https://www.sbs.com.au/
Sydney Morning Herald - https://www.smh.com.au/
Herald Sun - Category: | Herald Sun
The Australian - https://www.theaustralian.com.au/

You can also follow them on Facebook, so you get the lastest news updates.



HARINDERJEET said:


> Super like:thumb:....will definitely work on this....:drum:


----------



## ankititp

*hey*

Hey Guys,
After lodging visa, can one can go for business trip for 2 weeks from company to US? or this is to informed to DIBP?




HARINDERJEET said:


> Super like:thumb:....will definitely work on this....:drum:


----------



## ankititp

ankititp said:


> Hey Guys,
> After lodging visa, can one can go for business trip for 2 weeks from company to US? or this is to informed to DIBP?


Actually my employer is sending me for offical work? can you please elaborate what do you meant?


----------



## NB

ankititp said:


> Hey Guys,
> After lodging visa, can one can go for business trip for 2 weeks from company to US? or this is to informed to DIBP?


Upto 2 weeks no information required to be given
Moreover I am sure you will be able to check your emails

Cheers


----------



## ankititp

newbienz said:


> Upto 2 weeks no information required to be given
> Moreover I am sure you will be able to check your emails
> 
> Cheers


yes thanks for replying not sure 2 or 3 weeks , they were discussing . but sure that it will be less than 4 weeks


----------



## NB

ankititp said:


> yes thanks for replying not sure 2 or 3 weeks , they were discussing . but sure that it will be less than 4 weeks


If you are feeling tense, you can always update the CO through Immiaccount and give your contact details during this trip 

Cheers


----------



## Kevinisland

hello guys,

I had lodged my 189 visa - 75 points (Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) on 28th February 2018. Any idea when will my visa be granted? Anybody out there who has recently applied in the same stream? Any help would be appreciated

Regards
Kevin


----------



## andreyx108b

Kevinisland said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I had lodged my 189 visa - 75 points (Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) on 28th February 2018. Any idea when will my visa be granted? Anybody out there who has recently applied in the same stream? Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Regards
> Kevin




Visa processing time does not depend on anzsco.

Average is 150 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinisland

andreyx108b said:


> Visa processing time does not depend on anzsco.
> 
> Average is 150 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for getting back. Does the grant time depend on quality of docs or something else?


----------



## andreyx108b

Kevinisland said:


> Thanks so much for getting back. Does the grant time depend on quality of docs or something else?




1) completeness of your application 
2) nationality
3) security checks
4) delays when docs are requested from you

The main reasons for delay generally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ankititp said:


> Hey Guys,
> After lodging visa, can one can go for business trip for 2 weeks from company to US? or this is to informed to DIBP?


i think any trip more than 14 days needs to be informed via form 929 which is available inside immiaccount nowadays


----------



## sultan_azam

Kevinisland said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I had lodged my 189 visa - 75 points (Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) on 28th February 2018. Any idea when will my visa be granted? Anybody out there who has recently applied in the same stream? Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Regards
> Kevin


check for 189 Skilled - Independent	Points-tested

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

*VISA Granted*

Hello Everyone,

It gives me immense pleasure to update you all that I received the Grant for me and my Family on 4th April 2018. Apologies for informing late. It has been a long Journey( Started in October 2016) however with each individual contributing in this forum actually helped me in passing the time. I hope all the members waiting will soon get the grant. Thanks everyone and all the best.

Any person leaving for Melbourne around July/August pls ping me one on one for further discussion..


----------



## malik.afnan134

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to update you all that I received the Grant for me and my Family on 4th April 2018. Apologies for informing late. It has been a long Journey( Started in October 2016) however with each individual contributing in this forum actually helped me in passing the time. I hope all the members waiting will soon get the grant. Thanks everyone and all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Any person leaving for Melbourne around July/August pls ping me one on one for further discussion..




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudheerv2

hi guys, 
what is the procedure to apply for medicals? 
Does it work only when we pay the visa fee ? 
In my case, I am waiting for the Indian PCC to pay so that i will have all the docs. 

Thank you


----------



## kinnu369

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to update you all that I received the Grant for me and my Family on 4th April 2018. Apologies for informing late. It has been a long Journey( Started in October 2016) however with each individual contributing in this forum actually helped me in passing the time. I hope all the members waiting will soon get the grant. Thanks everyone and all the best.
> 
> Any person leaving for Melbourne around July/August pls ping me one on one for further discussion..


Congrats and all the best for your future! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sudheerv2 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> what is the procedure to apply for medicals?
> 
> Does it work only when we pay the visa fee ?
> 
> In my case, I am waiting for the Indian PCC to pay so that i will have all the docs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Generate hap id via my health declaration, it is better to do before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Dear all,

Very happy to share that we received the grant yesterday (Slelf, Spouse and Kid).
It's been a roller coaster journey and finally ended on a good note without any employee verification.
Got one CO contact for KSA PCC and replied the CO with necessary documents.
They are clearing October'17 CO contacted applications and wish everyone a good luck!!

I have not approached any agent full time and I would like to thank one and all in the forum for sharing the information and being a part of my Oz journey.

My time lines:

ANZSCO Code : 233513

EA Assessment Submitted: 02 Feb, 2017
PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 72 R 72 S 70 W 74
EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 3rd April, 2017
EOI Lodged : 3rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
Invited: 18th October, 2017
Visa Fee: 19th October,2017
Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th October
CO Contact : 14th Dec, 2017 
Replied on : 10th Jan, 2018
Grant : 7th April, 2018 
IED : 21 June, 2018


----------



## rahulpop1

kinnu369 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Very happy to share that we received the grant yesterday (Slelf, Spouse and Kid).
> It's been a roller coaster journey and finally ended on a good note without any employee verification.
> Got one CO contact for KSA PCC and replied the CO with necessary documents.
> They are clearing October'17 CO contacted applications and wish everyone a good luck!!
> 
> I have not approached any agent full time and I would like to thank one and all in the forum for sharing the information and being a part of my Oz journey.
> 
> My time lines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment Submitted: 02 Feb, 2017
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 72 R 72 S 70 W 74
> EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 3rd April, 2017
> EOI Lodged : 3rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 19th October,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th October
> CO Contact : 14th Dec, 2017
> Replied on : 10th Jan, 2018
> Grant : 7th April, 2018
> IED : 21 June, 2018


Congratulations and best of luck..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to update you all that I received the Grant for me and my Family on 4th April 2018. Apologies for informing late. It has been a long Journey( Started in October 2016) however with each individual contributing in this forum actually helped me in passing the time. I hope all the members waiting will soon get the grant. Thanks everyone and all the best.
> 
> Any person leaving for Melbourne around July/August pls ping me one on one for further discussion..


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sudheerv2

Hi everyone, 
While filling up my details on ImmiAccount, in Employment section it asks for start and end date of employment. 
Do I have to mention the whole duration or the duration that has been counted by ACS? 

ACS deducted 2 years from my 6 years of employment.


----------



## kinnu369

sudheerv2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> While filling up my details on ImmiAccount, in Employment section it asks for start and end date of employment.
> Do I have to mention the whole duration or the duration that has been counted by ACS?
> 
> ACS deducted 2 years from my 6 years of employment.


Fill as per your ACS outcome only. All the best!


----------



## mitali241086

Hi all,

I have a query. I have submitted my 189 application through an agent in Bangladesh. My agent says they can't generate hap ID for my health assessment unless a case officer is assigned and he generates a hap ID. The agent says as all applications are under a single account, they can't generate one separately for me. He also says in Bangladesh, the panel doctors will also not generate my hap ID until a case officer asks for it. 

Is it the same case for any of you who have applied through an agent? Please let me know, your responses are really appreciated.


----------



## rahulpop1

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query. I have submitted my 189 application through an agent in Bangladesh. My agent says they can't generate hap ID for my health assessment unless a case officer is assigned and he generates a hap ID. The agent says as all applications are under a single account, they can't generate one separately for me. He also says in Bangladesh, the panel doctors will also not generate my hap ID until a case officer asks for it.
> 
> Is it the same case for any of you who have applied through an agent? Please let me know, your responses are really appreciated.


It's not like that. You can generate HAP ID after logging into your immiaccount.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sudheerv2

You can generate Hap ID only after paying the visa fee, isn't it? 
Correct me...

Regards,


----------



## mitali241086

rahulpop1 said:


> It's not like that. You can generate HAP ID after logging into your immiaccount.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


But they have not created a separate account for my case. I have imported the case in my immi account and can see a health assessment link there also. Can I generate hap ID from my imported immiaccount case? Because my case is originally under an account which is maintained by the agent and he uses it for many other clients.


----------



## rahulpop1

mitali241086 said:


> But they have not created a separate account for my case. I have imported the case in my immi account and can see a health assessment link there also. Can I generate hap ID from my imported immiaccount case? Because my case is originally under an account which is maintained by the agent and he uses it for many other clients.


I don't think he can use a single application for different clients. One application is for one individual and hia family. 
I would not suggest you to generate HAP ID from your imported application. Rather ask him to generate one. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

kinnu369 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Very happy to share that we received the grant yesterday (Slelf, Spouse and Kid).
> It's been a roller coaster journey and finally ended on a good note without any employee verification.
> Got one CO contact for KSA PCC and replied the CO with necessary documents.
> They are clearing October'17 CO contacted applications and wish everyone a good luck!!
> 
> I have not approached any agent full time and I would like to thank one and all in the forum for sharing the information and being a part of my Oz journey.
> 
> My time lines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment Submitted: 02 Feb, 2017
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 72 R 72 S 70 W 74
> EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 3rd April, 2017
> EOI Lodged : 3rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 19th October,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th October
> CO Contact : 14th Dec, 2017
> Replied on : 10th Jan, 2018
> Grant : 7th April, 2018
> IED : 21 June, 2018


Heartiest congratulations for getting the Grant! What is KSA PCC though?


----------



## KVK

sudheerv2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> While filling up my details on ImmiAccount, in Employment section it asks for start and end date of employment.
> Do I have to mention the whole duration or the duration that has been counted by ACS?
> 
> ACS deducted 2 years from my 6 years of employment.


In my honest opinion, you should fill the actual duration of your employment, irrespective of ACS outcome.


----------



## kinnu369

KVK said:


> Heartiest congratulations for getting the Grant! What is KSA PCC though?


Thanks.

Police clearance certificate(PCC) from Kingdom of Saudi Arabia(KSA)


----------



## kinnu369

sudheerv2 said:


> You can generate Hap ID only after paying the visa fee, isn't it?
> Correct me...
> 
> Regards,


No need to pay the visa fee for generating the HAP ID. You have to just create an immi account and go to medical section to generate HAP ID. Hope this clears your doubt.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

Sunil, congratulations.. 
What is the ip button? where does it appear on immiaccount portal? 
Could you let me know?



sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to update you all that I received the Grant for me and my Family on 4th April 2018. Apologies for informing late. It has been a long Journey( Started in October 2016) however with each individual contributing in this forum actually helped me in passing the time. I hope all the members waiting will soon get the grant. Thanks everyone and all the best.
> 
> Any person leaving for Melbourne around July/August pls ping me one on one for further discussion..


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

Kevin
I have lodged on 20-Jan yet no updates. 
What i think they have not yet started processing applications submitted beyond 26-Nov. 
Please check this link. They are supposed to update early this month 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications



Kevinisland said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I had lodged my 189 visa - 75 points (Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) on 28th February 2018. Any idea when will my visa be granted? Anybody out there who has recently applied in the same stream? Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Regards
> Kevin


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

Congratualtions. What did CO contact you for initially? 



kinnu369 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Very happy to share that we received the grant yesterday (Slelf, Spouse and Kid).
> It's been a roller coaster journey and finally ended on a good note without any employee verification.
> Got one CO contact for KSA PCC and replied the CO with necessary documents.
> They are clearing October'17 CO contacted applications and wish everyone a good luck!!
> 
> I have not approached any agent full time and I would like to thank one and all in the forum for sharing the information and being a part of my Oz journey.
> 
> My time lines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment Submitted: 02 Feb, 2017
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 72 R 72 S 70 W 74
> EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 3rd April, 2017
> EOI Lodged : 3rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 19th October,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th October
> CO Contact : 14th Dec, 2017
> Replied on : 10th Jan, 2018
> Grant : 7th April, 2018
> IED : 21 June, 2018


----------



## andreyx108b

kinnu369 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Very happy to share that we received the grant yesterday (Slelf, Spouse and Kid).
> It's been a roller coaster journey and finally ended on a good note without any employee verification.
> Got one CO contact for KSA PCC and replied the CO with necessary documents.
> They are clearing October'17 CO contacted applications and wish everyone a good luck!!
> 
> I have not approached any agent full time and I would like to thank one and all in the forum for sharing the information and being a part of my Oz journey.
> 
> My time lines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment Submitted: 02 Feb, 2017
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 72 R 72 S 70 W 74
> EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 3rd April, 2017
> EOI Lodged : 3rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 19th October,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th October
> CO Contact : 14th Dec, 2017
> Replied on : 10th Jan, 2018
> Grant : 7th April, 2018
> IED : 21 June, 2018




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



kinnu369 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Very happy to share that we received the grant yesterday (Slelf, Spouse and Kid).
> It's been a roller coaster journey and finally ended on a good note without any employee verification.
> Got one CO contact for KSA PCC and replied the CO with necessary documents.
> They are clearing October'17 CO contacted applications and wish everyone a good luck!!
> 
> I have not approached any agent full time and I would like to thank one and all in the forum for sharing the information and being a part of my Oz journey.
> 
> My time lines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment Submitted: 02 Feb, 2017
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 72 R 72 S 70 W 74
> EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 3rd April, 2017
> EOI Lodged : 3rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 19th October,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th October
> CO Contact : 14th Dec, 2017
> Replied on : 10th Jan, 2018
> Grant : 7th April, 2018
> IED : 21 June, 2018


----------



## internationalcanuck

Put in the whole duration of your employment per your resume/CV not ACS.
Otherwise you will have to explain any inconsistencies on your Form 80 that could lead to delays.



sudheerv2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> While filling up my details on ImmiAccount, in Employment section it asks for start and end date of employment.
> Do I have to mention the whole duration or the duration that has been counted by ACS?
> 
> ACS deducted 2 years from my 6 years of employment.


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> Put in the whole duration of your employment per your resume/CV not ACS.
> 
> Otherwise you will have to explain any inconsistencies on your Form 80 that could lead to delays.




No need, you list only relevant employments + latest for the past 5-7 years. 

Rest can be mentioned in the form 80


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

Hi, what should be we select here??? 
My husband is primary applicant and myself n my daughter ...it's a bit confusing to select yes or no?

*Image deleted (privacy) **kaju/moderator*

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

KVK said:


> In my honest opinion, you should fill the actual duration of your employment, irrespective of ACS outcome.


You should full tenure of your employment but don't claim points for employment(2 years) deducted by ACS.

So, break your total employment into two parts i.e. 2 years(no points) + Rest of the years (claim points for this).

Hope you got it.

good luck. cheers


----------



## dheerajsharma

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi, what should be we select here???
> My husband is primary applicant and myself n my daughter ...it's a bit confusing to select yes or no?
> 
> *Image deleted (privacy) **kaju/moderator*
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Family means spouse and children.
In case spouse and kids are also migrating then select No to this question.
In case not migrating, select Yes to this question and add members below.
I hope this clears you doubt.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudheerv2

internationalcanuck said:


> Put in the whole duration of your employment per your resume/CV not ACS.
> Otherwise you will have to explain any inconsistencies on your Form 80 that could lead to delays.


Thanks for your reply. 
And while I was filling the application, a warning message popped up saying that the there are some unfinilized applications; But I have no pending applications. 
My student visa status shows 'Finished'. 
Now I have no idea if I should proceed with the application. 

Your insights are highly appreciated. 

Regards,


----------



## seemasharma1584

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi, what should be we select here???
> My husband is primary applicant and myself n my daughter ...it's a bit confusing to select yes or no?
> 
> *Image deleted (privacy) **kaju/moderator*
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


No through tapatalk nehi ho Raha hain

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairnz

i lodged my visa 189 on 17/10/17. Employment verification email came from Dubai Aus Embassy to current employer. My R&R letter was issued by my project manager on company letter head with his signature & company stamp. Now, i got terminated, reason from HR is that project manager is not authorized to produce such kind of a letter and i have hided it from the HR. I am totally worried about my PR. what i can expect from DIBP? my agent is not giving a solution for the last one week. what should i do to solve this situation? HR said, they will not reply to the EV email. But i hope they will issue a new RNR letter officially, with end of service date.
Kindly advise...😢


----------



## ankititp

sultan_azam said:


> i think any trip more than 14 days needs to be informed via form 929 which is available inside immiaccount nowadays


ok thanks i wil check in immiacccount


----------



## ankititp

sultan_azam said:


> i think any trip more than 14 days needs to be informed via form 929 which is available inside immiaccount nowadays


Thanks for replying but i think its is only 
Change of address and/or passport details
and i have my agent id fill in with contact details


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

anant.b.mahajan said:


> Sunil, congratulations..
> What is the ip button? where does it appear on immiaccount portal?
> Could you let me know?


Hi Anant,

IP Button means Information Provided. Once you receive a CO contact then you will get that option. Hope you dont come into that situation.


----------



## NRN

*PCC details*

Hi 
I have got an invite for 190 visa. I have a PCC already for india with me which was issued on august 2017 and also I have stayed in australia for the past 7 months. In this case do i need to apply for the PCC again for india and Australia? Please share your thoughts


----------



## saviour23

IED time are different for different persons. Is there any criteria for this or its random

My concern is if currently I am working and have to serve notice period of 3 months after grant tgen what would me IED.

Applied for 261312

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

NRN said:


> Hi
> I have got an invite for 190 visa. I have a PCC already for india with me which was issued on august 2017 and also I have stayed in australia for the past 7 months. In this case do i need to apply for the PCC again for india and Australia? Please share your thoughts


It's better to submit a new PCC to extend your IED

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leve

Random observation that I wonder if anyone has insight into?

So we all know the latest date that a visa has been granted/looked at is 26th Nov 17, but this has been the case on immi tracker for a couple of months. My question is why do you think they looked at a random date at the end of November, before all the other applications submitted before?


----------



## sultan_azam

NRN said:


> Hi
> I have got an invite for 190 visa. I have a PCC already for india with me which was issued on august 2017 and also I have stayed in australia for the past 7 months. In this case do i need to apply for the PCC again for india and Australia? Please share your thoughts


i think you wont need a new pcc from INDIA, just submit what you have


----------



## sultan_azam

ankititp said:


> Thanks for replying but i think its is only
> Change of address and/or passport details
> and i have my agent id fill in with contact details


if you see form 929, it clearly says to inform change of address details if it is more than 14 days

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...ents/929.pdf&usg=AOvVaw3m3WeDDaVoBr6VOmXAeQn_


_Change of address
If you intend to change your residential address for more
than 14 days while your application is being processed,
you must tell the Department of Home Affairs (the Department)
your new address prior to moving_


----------



## srika

I am happy to inform you all that i received my grant yesterday ( for myself,spouse and two kids). Visa lodged on 31st Aug 2017.

Below are the timelines:

•	ANZSCO – 261112 (Systems Analysts)
•	ACS results positive – 10th July 2017.
•	PTE: 26th July 2017 ( scored 20 points)
•	EOI submitted with 75 points: 11th August 2017
•	Invitation Received – 23rd August 2017
•	Visa Lodged : 31st August, 2017
•	PCC: 8th Sep,2017
•	Medicals: 13th Sep,2017
•	IMMI Assessment commence email: Oct3rd,2017
•	1st CO contact for medical further tests for my son – Jan 1st week
•	2nd CO contact for medical further tests for my spouse – Jan 3rd week
•	Form 815 signed and submitted – Feb26th
•	Grant : 7th April 2018
•	IED : 15th July 2018

Wishing all those waiting for a grant - good luck!!


----------



## kinnu369

srika said:


> I am happy to inform you all that i received my grant yesterday ( for myself,spouse and two kids). Visa lodged on 31st Aug 2017.
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> •ANZSCO – 261112 (Systems Analysts)
> •ACS results positive – 10th July 2017.
> •PTE: 26th July 2017 ( scored 20 points)
> •EOI submitted with 75 points: 11th August 2017
> •Invitation Received – 23rd August 2017
> •Visa Lodged : 31st August, 2017
> •PCC: 8th Sep,2017
> •Medicals: 13th Sep,2017
> •IMMI Assessment commence email: Oct3rd,2017
> •1st CO contact for medical further tests for my son – Jan 1st week
> •2nd CO contact for medical further tests for my spouse – Jan 3rd week
> •Form 815 signed and submitted – Feb26th
> •Grant : 7th April 2018
> •IED : 15th July 2018
> 
> Wishing all those waiting for a grant - good luck!!


Congrats! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## novio

kinnu369 said:


> I never thought that i will be in this thread, But destiny have its own path !!!!!!!


Congrats Kinnu369.....I am still waiting for grant....ray::fingerscrossed:


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

Thanks Sunil. I hope so too.



sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Anant,
> 
> IP Button means Information Provided. Once you receive a CO contact then you will get that option. Hope you dont come into that situation.


----------



## kinnu369

novio said:


> Congrats Kinnu369.....I am still waiting for grant....ray::fingerscrossed:


Don't worry.. I think it's just a time game! All the best! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

srika said:


> I am happy to inform you all that i received my grant yesterday ( for myself,spouse and two kids). Visa lodged on 31st Aug 2017.
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> •ANZSCO – 261112 (Systems Analysts)
> •ACS results positive – 10th July 2017.
> •PTE: 26th July 2017 ( scored 20 points)
> •EOI submitted with 75 points: 11th August 2017
> •Invitation Received – 23rd August 2017
> •Visa Lodged : 31st August, 2017
> •PCC: 8th Sep,2017
> •Medicals: 13th Sep,2017
> •IMMI Assessment commence email: Oct3rd,2017
> •1st CO contact for medical further tests for my son – Jan 1st week
> •2nd CO contact for medical further tests for my spouse – Jan 3rd week
> •Form 815 signed and submitted – Feb26th
> •Grant : 7th April 2018
> •IED : 15th July 2018
> 
> Wishing all those waiting for a grant - good luck!!


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## junaidgondal

*Visa lodgers in Feb 2018*

hey guys, i was just wondering to know if anyone around here lodged 189 visa application back in February 2018? I guess no CO contact for people from January and February so far... or is there any?


----------



## rahulmannalil

I wish to apply for 189 visa. I am a mechanical engineer with 3+ years of experience. 
Question
1) can I write CE based on my work experience and attach just my experience certificate without job description in the certificate ? Will i get a positive results for the assessment of the same from EA ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## KVK

junaidgondal said:


> hey guys, i was just wondering to know if anyone around here lodged 189 visa application back in February 2018? I guess no CO contact for people from January and February so far... or is there any?


No I guess, there is no contact. As per DIBP, they have reached only until 26th November for 189 visa


----------



## junaidgondal

@kvk: 

""As per DIBP, they have reached only until 26th November for 189 visa""
Where can i find this information on their website. can you plz share the link?


----------



## Leve

junaidgondal said:


> @kvk:
> 
> ""As per DIBP, they have reached only until 26th November for 189 visa""
> Where can i find this information on their website. can you plz share the link?



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


----------



## sultan_azam

rahulmannalil said:


> I wish to apply for 189 visa. I am a mechanical engineer with 3+ years of experience.
> Question
> 1) can I write CE based on my work experience and attach just my experience certificate without job description in the certificate ? Will i get a positive results for the assessment of the same from EA ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


yes, you can write CE based on your work experience

however Engineer Australia has a set format for experience certificate as mentioned in MIGRATION SKILL ASSESSMENT - Engineers Australia Page 30 of 50

_Reference letter on official company letterhead to:
1.1 Indicate 5 main duties undertaken, job title or position;
1.2 Indicate the exact period of employment (commencement and
completion dates);
1.3 Be endorsed by the manager/direct supervisor/HR Section (with
official telephone & email address);
1.4 Indicate full or part-time with number of work hours;
1.5 Pay rate;
1.6 Include the company’s stamp if applicable._


----------



## seemasharma1584

Hi,

Do we need to mention our bank balance in visa upload documents??? 
Or I can voluntarily show the balance amount in other documents???

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to mention our bank balance in visa upload documents???
> Or I can voluntarily show the balance amount in other documents???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


No. Not needed. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## emalmabu

Congratulation


----------



## emalmabu

srika said:


> I am happy to inform you all that i received my grant yesterday ( for myself,spouse and two kids). Visa lodged on 31st Aug 2017.
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> •	ANZSCO – 261112 (Systems Analysts)
> •	ACS results positive – 10th July 2017.
> •	PTE: 26th July 2017 ( scored 20 points)
> •	EOI submitted with 75 points: 11th August 2017
> •	Invitation Received – 23rd August 2017
> •	Visa Lodged : 31st August, 2017
> •	PCC: 8th Sep,2017
> •	Medicals: 13th Sep,2017
> •	IMMI Assessment commence email: Oct3rd,2017
> •	1st CO contact for medical further tests for my son – Jan 1st week
> •	2nd CO contact for medical further tests for my spouse – Jan 3rd week
> •	Form 815 signed and submitted – Feb26th
> •	Grant : 7th April 2018
> •	IED : 15th July 2018
> 
> Wishing all those waiting for a grant - good luck!!


Congratulations, good luck with settling down.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## seemasharma1584

kinnu369 said:


> No. Not needed.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info.. also do we need to fill form 80 and 1221 online or should we download fill it, and scan. And upload???

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## srapdy

Hi, Congratulations! Can I ask you if the CO contacted for further medical tests after you cleared the tests done originally in Sep 2017? I see in my immi online account "Health Clearance Provided - No action required". I assumed so far that medicals is all done in my case. Thanks!


----------



## foxes

seemasharma1584 said:


> Thanks for the info.. also do we need to fill form 80 and 1221 online or should we download fill it, and scan. And upload???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




You first have to download both forms. Then you can either fill it using adobe or do it in the conventional way (print, fill with pen, scan). Either way, you have to upload those forms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to mention our bank balance in visa upload documents???
> Or I can voluntarily show the balance amount in other documents???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


And why do you want to show it? 🤣

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

rahulpop1 said:


> And why do you want to show it? 🤣
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Migration agent told us to have 11lac in bank acct.. so thought we are liable to show it ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## srapdy

Hi, Congratulations! Can I ask you if the CO contacted for further medical tests after you cleared the tests done originally in Sep 2017? I see in my immi online account "Health Clearance Provided - No action required". I assumed so far that medicals is all done in my case. Thanks! 



srika said:


> I am happy to inform you all that i received my grant yesterday ( for myself,spouse and two kids). Visa lodged on 31st Aug 2017.
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> •	ANZSCO – 261112 (Systems Analysts)
> •	ACS results positive – 10th July 2017.
> •	PTE: 26th July 2017 ( scored 20 points)
> •	EOI submitted with 75 points: 11th August 2017
> •	Invitation Received – 23rd August 2017
> •	Visa Lodged : 31st August, 2017
> •	PCC: 8th Sep,2017
> •	Medicals: 13th Sep,2017
> •	IMMI Assessment commence email: Oct3rd,2017
> •	1st CO contact for medical further tests for my son – Jan 1st week
> •	2nd CO contact for medical further tests for my spouse – Jan 3rd week
> •	Form 815 signed and submitted – Feb26th
> •	Grant : 7th April 2018
> •	IED : 15th July 2018
> 
> Wishing all those waiting for a grant - good luck!!


----------



## rahulpop1

seemasharma1584 said:


> Migration agent told us to have 11lac in bank acct.. so thought we are liable to show it ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Haha.. Not required at all for 189..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjeevdudi

Hi all

I have received natural justice letter, below are my time line:
visa applied on 26.04.16
Wife is primary applicant
Wife received call from AHC in september'16 for confirmation
received natural justice on 04.10.16 stating that we have provided exaggerated information in R&R letter as the person called did not understood the things and made up his own comments.
we replied back on 28.10.16
till now waiting to here back but no response, we have been sending reminders but they are not replying


seeking advice from other members, if someone can show a way, it has been almost 2 years since we applied for visa and almost 1.5 years till reply for natural justice.


----------



## KingKing

Hi guys,

What is the last visa grant date/month?Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

junaidgondal said:


> @kvk:
> 
> 
> 
> ""As per DIBP, they have reached only until 26th November for 189 visa""
> 
> Where can i find this information on their website. can you plz share the link?




Its co allocation time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to mention our bank balance in visa upload documents???
> Or I can voluntarily show the balance amount in other documents???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Not required 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

seemasharma1584 said:


> Migration agent told us to have 11lac in bank acct.. so thought we are liable to show it ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Is good that you are in the forum. Don't file your agent blindly. All the best! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

seemasharma1584 said:


> Migration agent told us to have 11lac in bank acct.. so thought we are liable to show it ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


for 189, showing funds in bank account is not a mandate


----------



## Ausysdhome

junaidgondal said:


> hey guys, i was just wondering to know if anyone around here lodged 189 visa application back in February 2018? I guess no CO contact for people from January and February so far... or is there any?


True...no CO contact for any one who lodged visa appl in 2018.


----------



## dhiva_p05

Gents,

I am one among those thousands in this forum who was eagerly expecting their grants. Finally it showed up today for my family of 4pax.

Whenever I login to this forum, i always expect those who got grants could share their timeline, so that we can have feeling (guesswork) about our grant dates. The data from this forum helped precisely to expect our grant this week.

So, i would like to post our timeline to this community/forum. It may help someone feel positive that grants are still showing up.


ANZSCO - 261312 Developer Programmer
Total points - 75
Age - 25
Exp - 15 (EOI DOE 29/06/2017) 
Edu - 15
PTE-A - 20
ACS Submission - 02/06/2017 (05/06/17:Stage-2, 06/06/2017:Stage-4)
ACS positive - 20/06/2017 (19/06/17)
EOI Submission: 13/09/2017
ITA (LOI)- 19/09/2017 (6days from EOI Lodging)
Medicals - 29/09/2017 (For entire family)
PCC-USA (26/09/2017)
PCC-India (26/09/2017)
VISA Application Lodgement:19/10/2017
Co Contact Date: 18/12/17 (Contacted for FBI Clearence and USA state police clearence)
Grant Date: 09-Apr-2018 (10.48am Indian Standard Time)

Wishing you all the very best for those waiting for the grants.

Remember to take a "chill pill" to boost your patience....


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

I think nowadays time limits have increased to 8 - 10 months for visa grant. This may be due to the reason that initially DIBP has issued the large number of invitation in the month of July 17 -Oct 17. Thereafter they have limited the number of invitation to 600 per month. This implies that once that large backlog is cleared, things will speed up.

So, fingers crossed. Lets see what is there next for us 

Any thoughts?

Good luck guys, Cheers


----------



## ashish_b

Hey guys - Quite a happy thread this is with all the news of grants  Congrats to all those who have got it and All the best to others.

I have asked a question in another post. Just re-posting here as this thread seems to be very active. Kindly have a look at this post of mine (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-more-documents-asked-6-months-later.html)

The basic problem is that I have been asked for more docs after so many months  And I don't have all, specially all the pay slips. Exact doc requirement e-mailed to me is:

"Evidence of employment - further evidence is required for all claimed employment, not just current. Please provide payslips, tax documents, bank statements showing salary credits, and any employment documents (i.e offer letters, relieving letters etc) for all claimed positions."


----------



## ajay1558

In immiaccount if the status shows further assessment, on an average how much time it requires to change as decided or decision taken.


----------



## sultan_azam

dhiva_p05 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I am one among those thousands in this forum who was eagerly expecting their grants. Finally it showed up today for my family of 4pax.
> 
> Whenever I login to this forum, i always expect those who got grants could share their timeline, so that we can have feeling (guesswork) about our grant dates. The data from this forum helped precisely to expect our grant this week.
> 
> So, i would like to post our timeline to this community/forum. It may help someone feel positive that grants are still showing up.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312 Developer Programmer
> Total points - 75
> Age - 25
> Exp - 15 (EOI DOE 29/06/2017)
> Edu - 15
> PTE-A - 20
> ACS Submission - 02/06/2017 (05/06/17:Stage-2, 06/06/2017:Stage-4)
> ACS positive - 20/06/2017 (19/06/17)
> EOI Submission: 13/09/2017
> ITA (LOI)- 19/09/2017 (6days from EOI Lodging)
> Medicals - 29/09/2017 (For entire family)
> PCC-USA (26/09/2017)
> PCC-India (26/09/2017)
> VISA Application Lodgement:19/10/2017
> Co Contact Date: 18/12/17 (Contacted for FBI Clearence and USA state police clearence)
> Grant Date: 09-Apr-2018 (10.48am Indian Standard Time)
> 
> Wishing you all the very best for those waiting for the grants.
> 
> Remember to take a "chill pill" to boost your patience....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Great news... congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mohdjahangir said:


> I think nowadays time limits have increased to 8 - 10 months for visa grant. This may be due to the reason that initially DIBP has issued the large number of invitation in the month of July 17 -Oct 17. Thereafter they have limited the number of invitation to 600 per month. This implies that once that large backlog is cleared, things will speed up.
> 
> So, fingers crossed. Lets see what is there next for us
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Good luck guys, Cheers


I think it is 9-12 months nowadays

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

mohdjahangir said:


> I think nowadays time limits have increased to 8 - 10 months for visa grant. This may be due to the reason that initially DIBP has issued the large number of invitation in the month of July 17 -Oct 17. Thereafter they have limited the number of invitation to 600 per month. This implies that once that large backlog is cleared, things will speed up.
> 
> So, fingers crossed. Lets see what is there next for us
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Good luck guys, Cheers


I would agree. Make complete sense though.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## JBBB

dhiva_p05 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I am one among those thousands in this forum who was eagerly expecting their grants. Finally it showed up today for my family of 4pax.
> 
> Whenever I login to this forum, i always expect those who got grants could share their timeline, so that we can have feeling (guesswork) about our grant dates. The data from this forum helped precisely to expect our grant this week.
> 
> So, i would like to post our timeline to this community/forum. It may help someone feel positive that grants are still showing up.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312 Developer Programmer
> Total points - 75
> Age - 25
> Exp - 15 (EOI DOE 29/06/2017)
> Edu - 15
> PTE-A - 20
> ACS Submission - 02/06/2017 (05/06/17:Stage-2, 06/06/2017:Stage-4)
> ACS positive - 20/06/2017 (19/06/17)
> EOI Submission: 13/09/2017
> ITA (LOI)- 19/09/2017 (6days from EOI Lodging)
> Medicals - 29/09/2017 (For entire family)
> PCC-USA (26/09/2017)
> PCC-India (26/09/2017)
> VISA Application Lodgement:19/10/2017
> Co Contact Date: 18/12/17 (Contacted for FBI Clearence and USA state police clearence)
> Grant Date: 09-Apr-2018 (10.48am Indian Standard Time)
> 
> Wishing you all the very best for those waiting for the grants.
> 
> Remember to take a "chill pill" to boost your patience....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


congratulations & all the best for future


----------



## Arun.L

Friends - Happy to share that we got our 189 grants.
All your inputs and timelines helped immensely.
Thanks ALL

ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Points: 75 (Age: 30; English: 20; Experience: 5; Education: 15; Partner skills: 5)

ACS submission (RPL): May 29, 2017
ACS assessment: Jun 13, 2017
PTE-A: Aug 30, 2017 (R90 W90 L90 S90)
EOI Lodged: Sep 4, 2017
Invited: Sep 5, 2017
Docs Upload: Oct 23, 2017
Medicals: Oct 27, 2017
CO Contact: Dec 21, 2017 (Form 80 for both of us and USA NJ PCC for my wife, although she only stayed for a month)
IP: Jan 3, 2018
US Fed PCC submitted: Jan 17, 2018
Wife's US NJ State PCC submitted: Jan 25, 2018
Grant: Apr 9, 2018
IED: Aug 14, 2018 (Based on earliest PCC - Aug 14, 2017)


----------



## rahulpop1

Arun.L said:


> Friends - Happy to share that we got our 189 grants.
> All your inputs and timelines helped immensely.
> Thanks ALL
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Points: 75 (Age: 30; English: 20; Experience: 5; Education: 15; Partner skills: 5)
> 
> ACS submission (RPL): May 29, 2017
> ACS assessment: Jun 13, 2017
> PTE-A: Aug 30, 2017 (R90 W90 L90 S90)
> EOI Lodged: Sep 4, 2017
> Invited: Sep 5, 2017
> Docs Upload: Oct 23, 2017
> Medicals: Oct 27, 2017
> CO Contact: Dec 21, 2017 (Form 80 for both of us and USA NJ PCC for my wife, although she only stayed for a month)
> IP: Jan 3, 2018
> US Fed PCC submitted: Jan 17, 2018
> Wife's US NJ State PCC submitted: Jan 25, 2018
> Grant: Apr 9, 2018
> IED: Aug 14, 2018 (Based on earliest PCC - Aug 14, 2017)


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

dhiva_p05 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I am one among those thousands in this forum who was eagerly expecting their grants. Finally it showed up today for my family of 4pax.
> 
> Whenever I login to this forum, i always expect those who got grants could share their timeline, so that we can have feeling (guesswork) about our grant dates. The data from this forum helped precisely to expect our grant this week.
> 
> So, i would like to post our timeline to this community/forum. It may help someone feel positive that grants are still showing up.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312 Developer Programmer
> Total points - 75
> Age - 25
> Exp - 15 (EOI DOE 29/06/2017)
> Edu - 15
> PTE-A - 20
> ACS Submission - 02/06/2017 (05/06/17:Stage-2, 06/06/2017:Stage-4)
> ACS positive - 20/06/2017 (19/06/17)
> EOI Submission: 13/09/2017
> ITA (LOI)- 19/09/2017 (6days from EOI Lodging)
> Medicals - 29/09/2017 (For entire family)
> PCC-USA (26/09/2017)
> PCC-India (26/09/2017)
> VISA Application Lodgement:19/10/2017
> Co Contact Date: 18/12/17 (Contacted for FBI Clearence and USA state police clearence)
> Grant Date: 09-Apr-2018 (10.48am Indian Standard Time)
> 
> Wishing you all the very best for those waiting for the grants.
> 
> Remember to take a "chill pill" to boost your patience....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Congrats

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Arun.L said:


> Friends - Happy to share that we got our 189 grants.
> All your inputs and timelines helped immensely.
> Thanks ALL
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Points: 75 (Age: 30; English: 20; Experience: 5; Education: 15; Partner skills: 5)
> 
> ACS submission (RPL): May 29, 2017
> ACS assessment: Jun 13, 2017
> PTE-A: Aug 30, 2017 (R90 W90 L90 S90)
> EOI Lodged: Sep 4, 2017
> Invited: Sep 5, 2017
> Docs Upload: Oct 23, 2017
> Medicals: Oct 27, 2017
> CO Contact: Dec 21, 2017 (Form 80 for both of us and USA NJ PCC for my wife, although she only stayed for a month)
> IP: Jan 3, 2018
> US Fed PCC submitted: Jan 17, 2018
> Wife's US NJ State PCC submitted: Jan 25, 2018
> Grant: Apr 9, 2018
> IED: Aug 14, 2018 (Based on earliest PCC - Aug 14, 2017)


Congrats mate 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

dhiva_p05 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I am one among those thousands in this forum who was eagerly expecting their grants. Finally it showed up today for my family of 4pax.
> 
> Whenever I login to this forum, i always expect those who got grants could share their timeline, so that we can have feeling (guesswork) about our grant dates. The data from this forum helped precisely to expect our grant this week.
> 
> So, i would like to post our timeline to this community/forum. It may help someone feel positive that grants are still showing up.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312 Developer Programmer
> Total points - 75
> Age - 25
> Exp - 15 (EOI DOE 29/06/2017)
> Edu - 15
> PTE-A - 20
> ACS Submission - 02/06/2017 (05/06/17:Stage-2, 06/06/2017:Stage-4)
> ACS positive - 20/06/2017 (19/06/17)
> EOI Submission: 13/09/2017
> ITA (LOI)- 19/09/2017 (6days from EOI Lodging)
> Medicals - 29/09/2017 (For entire family)
> PCC-USA (26/09/2017)
> PCC-India (26/09/2017)
> VISA Application Lodgement:19/10/2017
> Co Contact Date: 18/12/17 (Contacted for FBI Clearence and USA state police clearence)
> Grant Date: 09-Apr-2018 (10.48am Indian Standard Time)
> 
> Wishing you all the very best for those waiting for the grants.
> 
> Remember to take a "chill pill" to boost your patience....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

kinnu369 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Arun.L said:


> Friends - Happy to share that we got our 189 grants.
> All your inputs and timelines helped immensely.
> Thanks ALL
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Points: 75 (Age: 30; English: 20; Experience: 5; Education: 15; Partner skills: 5)
> 
> ACS submission (RPL): May 29, 2017
> ACS assessment: Jun 13, 2017
> PTE-A: Aug 30, 2017 (R90 W90 L90 S90)
> EOI Lodged: Sep 4, 2017
> Invited: Sep 5, 2017
> Docs Upload: Oct 23, 2017
> Medicals: Oct 27, 2017
> CO Contact: Dec 21, 2017 (Form 80 for both of us and USA NJ PCC for my wife, although she only stayed for a month)
> IP: Jan 3, 2018
> US Fed PCC submitted: Jan 17, 2018
> Wife's US NJ State PCC submitted: Jan 25, 2018
> Grant: Apr 9, 2018
> IED: Aug 14, 2018 (Based on earliest PCC - Aug 14, 2017)


Congratulations Arun

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ashish_b said:


> Hey guys - Quite a happy thread this is with all the news of grants  Congrats to all those who have got it and All the best to others.
> 
> I have asked a question in another post. Just re-posting here as this thread seems to be very active. Kindly have a look at this post of mine (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-more-documents-asked-6-months-later.html)
> 
> The basic problem is that I have been asked for more docs after so many months  And I don't have all, specially all the pay slips. Exact doc requirement e-mailed to me is:
> 
> "Evidence of employment - further evidence is required for all claimed employment, not just current. Please provide payslips, tax documents, bank statements showing salary credits, and any employment documents (i.e offer letters, relieving letters etc) for all claimed positions."


Give whatever payslips you have, continuous is not mandatory, but with gaps of 4/6 months and bank statements indicating salary credit along with other documents may suffice

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## al4loy

Hi all,

just to check, when we received request for more information from case officer, do we upload the document to immiaccount? or we reply with attachment to the email?

thanks for your advise.


----------



## mohdjahangir

Arun.L said:


> Friends - Happy to share that we got our 189 grants.
> All your inputs and timelines helped immensely.
> Thanks ALL
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Points: 75 (Age: 30; English: 20; Experience: 5; Education: 15; Partner skills: 5)
> 
> ACS submission (RPL): May 29, 2017
> ACS assessment: Jun 13, 2017
> PTE-A: Aug 30, 2017 (R90 W90 L90 S90)
> EOI Lodged: Sep 4, 2017
> Invited: Sep 5, 2017
> Docs Upload: Oct 23, 2017
> Medicals: Oct 27, 2017
> CO Contact: Dec 21, 2017 (Form 80 for both of us and USA NJ PCC for my wife, although she only stayed for a month)
> IP: Jan 3, 2018
> US Fed PCC submitted: Jan 17, 2018
> Wife's US NJ State PCC submitted: Jan 25, 2018
> Grant: Apr 9, 2018
> IED: Aug 14, 2018 (Based on earliest PCC - Aug 14, 2017)


Congrats arun 

One question: I stayed in USA for 2 months during the year 2013 on the business visa. Will CO ask for US PCC? Should I initiate the PCC process beforehand? I lodged my application in march 2018.

On which visa you and your wife stayed in US?


----------



## Arun.L

mohdjahangir said:


> Arun.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends - Happy to share that we got our 189 grants.
> All your inputs and timelines helped immensely.
> Thanks ALL
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Points: 75 (Age: 30; English: 20; Experience: 5; Education: 15; Partner skills: 5)
> 
> ACS submission (RPL): May 29, 2017
> ACS assessment: Jun 13, 2017
> PTE-A: Aug 30, 2017 (R90 W90 L90 S90)
> EOI Lodged: Sep 4, 2017
> Invited: Sep 5, 2017
> Docs Upload: Oct 23, 2017
> Medicals: Oct 27, 2017
> CO Contact: Dec 21, 2017 (Form 80 for both of us and USA NJ PCC for my wife, although she only stayed for a month)
> IP: Jan 3, 2018
> US Fed PCC submitted: Jan 17, 2018
> Wife's US NJ State PCC submitted: Jan 25, 2018
> Grant: Apr 9, 2018
> IED: Aug 14, 2018 (Based on earliest PCC - Aug 14, 2017)
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats arun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question: I stayed in USA for 2 months during the year 2013 on the business visa. Will CO ask for US PCC? Should I initiate the PCC process beforehand? I lodged my application in march 2018.
> 
> On which visa you and your wife stayed in US?
Click to expand...

Hopefully they shouldn't ask for it.

In my case I was in NJ for 18 months then my wife joined during the last month and then we moved to Chicago.
So I submitted NJ just for me and not for her.

My assumption is that CO might have thought she was in NJ similar to me.

When I replied for CO contact, I didn't have her NJ state PCC. But submitted it later after a month just to be on the safer side.


----------



## junaidgondal

hey guys!
Question: almost 2 months since visa lodged but no CO assigned yet. PCC I have submitted for UAE is going to expire on 10th May (it was valid for three months). If CO is assigned before or after 10th May, he will surely ask for another PCC?

Any thoughts please?


----------



## junaidgondal

hey guys!
Question: almost 2 months since visa lodged but no CO assigned yet. PCC I have submitted for UAE is going to expire on 10th May (it was valid for three months). If CO is assigned before or after 10th May, he will surely ask for another PCC?

Any thoughts please?


----------



## peRFect19

al4loy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just to check, when we received request for more information from case officer, do we upload the document to immiaccount? or we reply with attachment to the email?
> 
> thanks for your advise.


1. Upload the required documents in the Immiaccount and press the Information Provided button.
2. Send an email to the CO, attaching the uploaded documents. They won't acknowledge your email but it is written in their document checklist to share the requested docs on email as well.


----------



## al4loy

peRFect19 said:


> 1. Upload the required documents in the Immiaccount and press the Information Provided button.
> 2. Send an email to the CO, attaching the uploaded documents. They won't acknowledge your email but it is written in their document checklist to share the requested docs on email as well.


thks perfect19 for the reply


----------



## kinnu369

junaidgondal said:


> hey guys!
> Question: almost 2 months since visa lodged but no CO assigned yet. PCC I have submitted for UAE is going to expire on 10th May (it was valid for three months). If CO is assigned before or after 10th May, he will surely ask for another PCC?
> 
> Any thoughts please?


Are you still residing in UAE? If yes, there is a chance. However, If CO is convinced, he/she may grant it directly. Just hope your case is picked before 90 days. Previously the timeline for picking up the case is around 60 days, but now a days it increased. All the best!


----------



## KVK

andreyx108b said:


> Its co allocation time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is what he asked for, about the CO allocation time


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva

Hello experts,

Below is my profile:
Visa lodged on 7th February with 75 points (NSW) 
PTE : 20
Degree : 15
Age : 30
Spouse : 5
NSW sponsorship : 5 
Citizenship : India
Profession : software engineer

I have uploaded all documents including form 81, medicals and PCC for both.
Additionally, I have uploaded latest 6 months salary slip for both( we both have experience of total 4.9 years in IT firm).

Please advice if last 6 months salary slip is sufficient? 

Regards 
Jitesh


----------



## np1986

*189 Grant*

Hi Guys,

I am happy to share that my family (Me, Wife and kids) got 189 PR grant today. I was a silent reader of this forum and got everything I need from the active members during the process. I could manage the PR process on my own (without an agent) thanks to everyone in this forum for helping me. Below is my time line. 

Anzsco Code: 133111

Age: 30 points
PTE-A: 12 Nov 2016 (L 79, R 81, S 87, W 76) - 10 Points
Education: B.Tech - 15 points
Skills Assessment: Vetassess, Sub-23-Oct-16, Outcome +ve on 1-Dec-16 - 5 points
Total: 60

EOI Sub:07-02-17
Invitation: 15-02-17
Visa Lodge: 08-04-17
1st CO Contact: 20-04-17 (For PCC & Meds)
Application Put on hold (Wife Pregnant) - 07-05-17
Response to CO: 15-05-17 (Except Meds for me & Wife)
2nd CO Contact: 17-07-18 (Approve extension for wife med but not for my medical)
Response to CO: 26-07-17 (My Med)
Babies born: 04-12-17
Request to add babies to Appl: 23-12-17 (Birth Cert.)
3rd CO contact: 07-01-18 (Babies added to appl.)
Passports for Babies and Request to generate HAP Id: 10-01-18
4th CO contact with Hap Ids: 07-03-18 (Meds. for babies)
Response to CO: 11-03-18 (with meds)
Grant: 10-04-18
IED: 25-06-18


----------



## KVK

np1986 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am happy to share that my family (Me, Wife and kids) got 189 PR grant today. I was a silent reader of this forum and got everything I need from the active members during the process. I could manage the PR process on my own (without an agent) thanks to everyone in this forum for helping me. Below is my time line.
> 
> Anzsco Code: 133111
> 
> Age: 30 points
> PTE-A: 12 Nov 2016 (L 79, R 81, S 87, W 76) - 10 Points
> Education: B.Tech - 15 points
> Skills Assessment: Vetassess, Sub-23-Oct-16, Outcome +ve on 1-Dec-16 - 5 points
> Total: 60
> 
> EOI Sub:07-02-17
> Invitation: 15-02-17
> Visa Lodge: 08-04-17
> 1st CO Contact: 20-04-17 (For PCC & Meds)
> Application Put on hold (Wife Pregnant) - 07-05-17
> Response to CO: 15-05-17 (Except Meds for me & Wife)
> 2nd CO Contact: 17-07-18 (Approve extension for wife med but not for my medical)
> Response to CO: 26-07-17 (My Med)
> Babies born: 04-12-17
> Request to add babies to Appl: 23-12-17 (Birth Cert.)
> 3rd CO contact: 07-01-18 (Babies added to appl.)
> Passports for Babies and Request to generate HAP Id: 10-01-18
> 4th CO contact with Hap Ids: 07-03-18 (Meds. for babies)
> Response to CO: 11-03-18 (with meds)
> Grant: 10-04-18
> IED: 25-06-18


Wow such a long process for you! Many congratulations on getting the grant though.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

Congratulations Arun..
I am not claiming for partner points so still i need to submit Form 80 for her too? 
Can you throw some lights on that please?



Arun.L said:


> Friends - Happy to share that we got our 189 grants.
> All your inputs and timelines helped immensely.
> Thanks ALL
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Points: 75 (Age: 30; English: 20; Experience: 5; Education: 15; Partner skills: 5)
> 
> ACS submission (RPL): May 29, 2017
> ACS assessment: Jun 13, 2017
> PTE-A: Aug 30, 2017 (R90 W90 L90 S90)
> EOI Lodged: Sep 4, 2017
> Invited: Sep 5, 2017
> Docs Upload: Oct 23, 2017
> Medicals: Oct 27, 2017
> CO Contact: Dec 21, 2017 (Form 80 for both of us and USA NJ PCC for my wife, although she only stayed for a month)
> IP: Jan 3, 2018
> US Fed PCC submitted: Jan 17, 2018
> Wife's US NJ State PCC submitted: Jan 25, 2018
> Grant: Apr 9, 2018
> IED: Aug 14, 2018 (Based on earliest PCC - Aug 14, 2017)


----------



## np1986

KVK said:


> Wow such a long process for you! Many congratulations on getting the grant though.




Thanks KVK. I wanted it that way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

congratulations..
i stayed in the US for about 8 months then would it require to submit PCC? any thoughts as i believe if the stay is more than 1 year then only PCC is required.



dhiva_p05 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I am one among those thousands in this forum who was eagerly expecting their grants. Finally it showed up today for my family of 4pax.
> 
> Whenever I login to this forum, i always expect those who got grants could share their timeline, so that we can have feeling (guesswork) about our grant dates. The data from this forum helped precisely to expect our grant this week.
> 
> So, i would like to post our timeline to this community/forum. It may help someone feel positive that grants are still showing up.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312 Developer Programmer
> Total points - 75
> Age - 25
> Exp - 15 (EOI DOE 29/06/2017)
> Edu - 15
> PTE-A - 20
> ACS Submission - 02/06/2017 (05/06/17:Stage-2, 06/06/2017:Stage-4)
> ACS positive - 20/06/2017 (19/06/17)
> EOI Submission: 13/09/2017
> ITA (LOI)- 19/09/2017 (6days from EOI Lodging)
> Medicals - 29/09/2017 (For entire family)
> PCC-USA (26/09/2017)
> PCC-India (26/09/2017)
> VISA Application Lodgement:19/10/2017
> Co Contact Date: 18/12/17 (Contacted for FBI Clearence and USA state police clearence)
> Grant Date: 09-Apr-2018 (10.48am Indian Standard Time)
> 
> Wishing you all the very best for those waiting for the grants.
> 
> Remember to take a "chill pill" to boost your patience....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

np1986 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am happy to share that my family (Me, Wife and kids) got 189 PR grant today. I was a silent reader of this forum and got everything I need from the active members during the process. I could manage the PR process on my own (without an agent) thanks to everyone in this forum for helping me. Below is my time line.
> 
> Anzsco Code: 133111
> 
> Age: 30 points
> PTE-A: 12 Nov 2016 (L 79, R 81, S 87, W 76) - 10 Points
> Education: B.Tech - 15 points
> Skills Assessment: Vetassess, Sub-23-Oct-16, Outcome +ve on 1-Dec-16 - 5 points
> Total: 60
> 
> EOI Sub:07-02-17
> Invitation: 15-02-17
> Visa Lodge: 08-04-17
> 1st CO Contact: 20-04-17 (For PCC & Meds)
> Application Put on hold (Wife Pregnant) - 07-05-17
> Response to CO: 15-05-17 (Except Meds for me & Wife)
> 2nd CO Contact: 17-07-18 (Approve extension for wife med but not for my medical)
> Response to CO: 26-07-17 (My Med)
> Babies born: 04-12-17
> Request to add babies to Appl: 23-12-17 (Birth Cert.)
> 3rd CO contact: 07-01-18 (Babies added to appl.)
> Passports for Babies and Request to generate HAP Id: 10-01-18
> 4th CO contact with Hap Ids: 07-03-18 (Meds. for babies)
> Response to CO: 11-03-18 (with meds)
> Grant: 10-04-18
> IED: 25-06-18


Congrats and all the best for your future!!!!


----------



## rahulpop1

np1986 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am happy to share that my family (Me, Wife and kids) got 189 PR grant today. I was a silent reader of this forum and got everything I need from the active members during the process. I could manage the PR process on my own (without an agent) thanks to everyone in this forum for helping me. Below is my time line.
> 
> Anzsco Code: 133111
> 
> Age: 30 points
> PTE-A: 12 Nov 2016 (L 79, R 81, S 87, W 76) - 10 Points
> Education: B.Tech - 15 points
> Skills Assessment: Vetassess, Sub-23-Oct-16, Outcome +ve on 1-Dec-16 - 5 points
> Total: 60
> 
> EOI Sub:07-02-17
> Invitation: 15-02-17
> Visa Lodge: 08-04-17
> 1st CO Contact: 20-04-17 (For PCC & Meds)
> Application Put on hold (Wife Pregnant) - 07-05-17
> Response to CO: 15-05-17 (Except Meds for me & Wife)
> 2nd CO Contact: 17-07-18 (Approve extension for wife med but not for my medical)
> Response to CO: 26-07-17 (My Med)
> Babies born: 04-12-17
> Request to add babies to Appl: 23-12-17 (Birth Cert.)
> 3rd CO contact: 07-01-18 (Babies added to appl.)
> Passports for Babies and Request to generate HAP Id: 10-01-18
> 4th CO contact with Hap Ids: 07-03-18 (Meds. for babies)
> Response to CO: 11-03-18 (with meds)
> Grant: 10-04-18
> IED: 25-06-18


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

*hello*

hello Guys, 
Can yo please help me that whether scanned copy should be in black and white while scanning all documents and uploading them?


----------



## kinnu369

ankititp said:


> hello Guys,
> Can yo please help me that whether scanned copy should be in black and white while scanning all documents and uploading them?


No. Every document should be scanned in color only.


----------



## andreyx108b

KVK said:


> That is what he asked for, about the CO allocation time


yeah, but keep in mind it has little relationship to processing time overall.


----------



## andreyx108b

kinnu369 said:


> No. Every document should be scanned in color only.


It can be black and white, but certified.


----------



## dhiva_p05

anant.b.mahajan said:


> congratulations..
> i stayed in the US for about 8 months then would it require to submit PCC? any thoughts as i believe if the stay is more than 1 year then only PCC is required.


Thanks.
My wife stayed in US for less than a year. But she was asked to Submit the FBI clearance and State PCC.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Not aware of the process here but have you approached any official MARA Agent? Preferably an Australian MARA Agent will really be helpful to you.



Sanjeevdudi said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have received natural justice letter, below are my time line:
> visa applied on 26.04.16
> Wife is primary applicant
> Wife received call from AHC in september'16 for confirmation
> received natural justice on 04.10.16 stating that we have provided exaggerated information in R&R letter as the person called did not understood the things and made up his own comments.
> we replied back on 28.10.16
> till now waiting to here back but no response, we have been sending reminders but they are not replying
> 
> 
> seeking advice from other members, if someone can show a way, it has been almost 2 years since we applied for visa and almost 1.5 years till reply for natural justice.


----------



## Arun.L

anant.b.mahajan said:


> Congratulations Arun..
> I am not claiming for partner points so still i need to submit Form 80 for her too?
> Can you throw some lights on that please?
> 
> 
> 
> Arun.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends - Happy to share that we got our 189 grants.
> All your inputs and timelines helped immensely.
> Thanks ALL
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Points: 75 (Age: 30; English: 20; Experience: 5; Education: 15; Partner skills: 5)
> 
> ACS submission (RPL): May 29, 2017
> ACS assessment: Jun 13, 2017
> PTE-A: Aug 30, 2017 (R90 W90 L90 S90)
> EOI Lodged: Sep 4, 2017
> Invited: Sep 5, 2017
> Docs Upload: Oct 23, 2017
> Medicals: Oct 27, 2017
> CO Contact: Dec 21, 2017 (Form 80 for both of us and USA NJ PCC for my wife, although she only stayed for a month)
> IP: Jan 3, 2018
> US Fed PCC submitted: Jan 17, 2018
> Wife's US NJ State PCC submitted: Jan 25, 2018
> Grant: Apr 9, 2018
> IED: Aug 14, 2018 (Based on earliest PCC - Aug 14, 2017)
Click to expand...

It's good to submit form 80 for her too


----------



## akhandel

Hi All,

Finally, I received the golden email today morning. This forum was really helpful for me. Entire journey was done by myself and No Agent involved at any stage. Every piece of single and minute information is present in this forum. I am thankful to everyone whosoever helped me to resolve my queries. 

All the best to all at what ever stage of application you are.


----------



## kt.htut

*Responded CO requested documents*

Hi Forum Member,

Regards to my application, CO contacted 2nd time on 9-Feb-2018 and requested documents uploaded into IMMI account on 28-Feb-2018. But I didn't send any email to CO. After I have gone through some of the update in this form, I sent email to CO today about the requested documents have been updated on 28-Feb-2018. And attached the document in email as well.

*Could you please possible to share if you have knowledge about, whether CO will still proceed after the documents have been uploaded in IMMI login if we don't email to CO. Or CO will only assess the documents are uploaded and sent the email to CO as well*?

Thanks,

KT.

Have been Invited : 22-Aug-2017
Lodged VISA : 23-Aug-2017
CO (1st Contact): 28-Sep-2017
Uploaded requested document and responded CO : 5-Oct-2017
CO (2nd Contact) : 9-Feb-2018
Uploaded requested documents and responded CO : 28-Feb-2018
Waiting for grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kt.htut

And what is the processing time shows in your IMMI login currently? 
It is 8 months to 10 months shows in my IMMI login while global processing time 9 months to 12 months in website.


----------



## rahulpop1

kt.htut said:


> And what is the processing time shows in your IMMI login currently?
> It is 8 months to 10 months shows in my IMMI login while global processing time 9 months to 12 months in website.


In immiaccount, it shows 8 to 10 months for everyone irrespective of when you applied. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

akhandel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email today morning. This forum was really helpful for me. Entire journey was done by myself and No Agent involved at any stage. Every piece of single and minute information is present in this forum. I am thankful to everyone whosoever helped me to resolve my queries.
> 
> All the best to all at what ever stage of application you are.


Congrats akhandel 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



akhandel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email today morning. This forum was really helpful for me. Entire journey was done by myself and No Agent involved at any stage. Every piece of single and minute information is present in this forum. I am thankful to everyone whosoever helped me to resolve my queries.
> 
> All the best to all at what ever stage of application you are.


----------



## ajay1558

np1986 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am happy to share that my family (Me, Wife and kids) got 189 PR grant today. I was a silent reader of this forum and got everything I need from the active members during the process. I could manage the PR process on my own (without an agent) thanks to everyone in this forum for helping me. Below is my time line.
> 
> Anzsco Code: 133111
> 
> Age: 30 points
> PTE-A: 12 Nov 2016 (L 79, R 81, S 87, W 76) - 10 Points
> Education: B.Tech - 15 points
> Skills Assessment: Vetassess, Sub-23-Oct-16, Outcome +ve on 1-Dec-16 - 5 points
> Total: 60
> 
> EOI Sub:07-02-17
> Invitation: 15-02-17
> Visa Lodge: 08-04-17
> 1st CO Contact: 20-04-17 (For PCC & Meds)
> Application Put on hold (Wife Pregnant) - 07-05-17
> Response to CO: 15-05-17 (Except Meds for me & Wife)
> 2nd CO Contact: 17-07-18 (Approve extension for wife med but not for my medical)
> Response to CO: 26-07-17 (My Med)
> Babies born: 04-12-17
> Request to add babies to Appl: 23-12-17 (Birth Cert.)
> 3rd CO contact: 07-01-18 (Babies added to appl.)
> Passports for Babies and Request to generate HAP Id: 10-01-18
> 4th CO contact with Hap Ids: 07-03-18 (Meds. for babies)
> Response to CO: 11-03-18 (with meds)
> Grant: 10-04-18
> IED: 25-06-18


Congrats


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Hello everyone,

I have few doubts regarding documents for my wife (I am claiming partner's point). I have paid the fee and now in process of uploading documents. I have all the documents ready but I don't find suitable category to upload ACS letter, qualification related docs and employment docs for my wife.
For secondary applicant i.e for my wife, categories are:
Travel Document
Custody
Health
Other Documents
Language Ability-English
RFelationship
Character
Birth or Age

In which category should I upload following 3 sets of docs?
1. ACS letter
2. Qualification docs
3. Employment Docs


----------



## maulikdoshi82

With the processing speed of 6-7 grants a day on avg and 3 cases added daily, I'm not sure how still giving 600 invites a month helps clear the backlog? Little probably, yes, but queue won't get near empty till July and again they'll send invites to many in those times. 



mohdjahangir said:


> I think nowadays time limits have increased to 8 - 10 months for visa grant. This may be due to the reason that initially DIBP has issued the large number of invitation in the month of July 17 -Oct 17. Thereafter they have limited the number of invitation to 600 per month. This implies that once that large backlog is cleared, things will speed up.
> 
> So, fingers crossed. Lets see what is there next for us
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Good luck guys, Cheers


----------



## dheerajsharma

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have few doubts regarding documents for my wife (I am claiming partner's point). I have paid the fee and now in process of uploading documents. I have all the documents ready but I don't find suitable category to upload ACS letter, qualification related docs and employment docs for my wife.
> For secondary applicant i.e for my wife, categories are:
> Travel Document
> Custody
> Health
> Other Documents
> Language Ability-English
> RFelationship
> Character
> Birth or Age
> 
> In which category should I upload following 3 sets of docs?
> 1. ACS letter
> 2. Qualification docs
> 3. Employment Docs


Hi,

You need to upload these documents under "other". Provide a suitable document type and the document name to help CO understand what exactly the document is for.

Cheers

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## saviour23

Nov profiles are getting picked up. Mine is for 2nd Nov. Hopefully soon it will come for us.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

saviour23 said:


> Nov profiles are getting picked up. Mine is for 2nd Nov. Hopefully soon it will come for us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




They in theory should pick the pace, way less ITAs had been issued in past 6 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saviour23

andreyx108b said:


> They in theory should pick the pace, way less ITAs had been issued in past 6 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes true.... but just a small hope after seeing one NOV profile getting grant after CO contact.. My all fingers are crossed lol.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

saviour23 said:


> Yes true.... but just a small hope after seeing one NOV profile getting grant after CO contact.. My all fingers are crossed lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Any evidence? Is it reported on immi tracker? What is his timelines? Mine is 9th nov with co contact in Jan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saviour23

On Immitracker you can check for "harini chinn"

3rd Nov applied and 15 jan CO contact for him


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## novio

saviour23 said:


> Yes true.... but just a small hope after seeing one NOV profile getting grant after CO contact.. My all fingers are crossed lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Mine lodgement is 20th Oct -- still waiting for Grant...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## KVK

novio said:


> Mine lodgement is 20th Oct -- still waiting for Grant...:fingerscrossed:


Did you get any CO contact?


----------



## Robi14

Hi do i need to carry Photographs for medical along with passport and eRefferal /Hap ID


----------



## kinnu369

Robi14 said:


> Hi do i need to carry Photographs for medical along with passport and eRefferal /Hap ID


Yes ..you have to.


----------



## GUNBUN

Robi14 said:


> Hi do i need to carry Photographs for medical along with passport and eRefferal /Hap ID


Not required, they will click it there. 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

Robi14 said:


> Hi do i need to carry Photographs for medical along with passport and eRefferal /Hap ID


Hi,

I gave two passport size photographs along with my HAP ID.


----------



## novio

KVK said:


> Did you get any CO contact?


Yes, CO contacted me on 19th Dec and all docs submitted by 12th Jan and since then still waiting.....


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

Dhiva, did you claim partner points as well? did you mention in application about her stay? 


dhiva_p05 said:


> Thanks.
> My wife stayed in US for less than a year. But she was asked to Submit the FBI clearance and State PCC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

novio said:


> Yes, CO contacted me on 19th Dec and all docs submitted by 12th Jan and since then still waiting.....


My apologies again to bug you...But what specifically CO was looking for, since that might be helpful for so many of us....waiting for the grant.


----------



## dhiva_p05

anant.b.mahajan said:


> Dhiva, did you claim partner points as well? did you mention in application about her stay?


Nope

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

anant.b.mahajan said:


> Dhiva, did you claim partner points as well? did you mention in application about her stay?


Answering your second question :
Yes, I did mentioned her whereabouts

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## rjslehal

Hi friends...
Got my 189 grant today morning...
Thanks to all for their valuable help..
My details.

Visa lodge. 3 oct 17

Medical pcc upload. 25 oct 17

Co contact for pte score card 23 nov 17

Emp verification email to hr 19 jan 18

Reply to emp ver email 27 march 18

Grant 11 april 18

Thanks to all

And all the best


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boombaya

Anyone applying under the occupation of Accountant received their grant recently?


----------



## sonamish

Hi All,

Any idea how long it might take to get grant after second CO contact (estimate time, in immitracker I could see nowadays after 2nd Co it takes around 54 days. Any idea about it?


261313
Invite:- 20th Sep 2017.
Visa Lodge:- 19th Oct 2017.
1stCO Contact:- 08 Dec 2017 ( Further employment proofs).
2nd CO Contact :- 9th April 2018(Spouse's PCC as spelling mistake found in old one).
Grant:-?

Thank you and Best of luck.


----------



## lingling

boombaya said:


> Anyone applying under the occupation of Accountant received their grant recently?


Hello, fellow Malaysian (am I right?). I'm still waiting


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hi Everyone,

I did my medical examinations at a clinic that is part of the eMedical system. Since they submit my medical results to the government, do I need to upload any additional documents to my immiaccount regarding the medical, or are the medical results automatically attached to my visa application through my passport/HAP ID?


----------



## ajay1558

rjslehal said:


> Hi friends...
> Got my 189 grant today morning...
> Thanks to all for their valuable help..
> My details.
> 
> Visa lodge. 3 oct 17
> 
> Medical pcc upload. 25 oct 17
> 
> Co contact for pte score card 23 nov 17
> 
> Emp verification email to hr 19 jan 18
> 
> Reply to emp ver email 27 march 18
> 
> Grant 11 april 18
> 
> Thanks to all
> 
> And all the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## giankar

Hey guys,

I just wanted to share my details as well as I received my Grant letter today for 189 Visa!!! Hurray!!!!

ANZCO code:263312
EA application: 03/07/2017
EA assessment: 21/07/2017
EOI submitted: 24/07/2017
Invitation received: 05/09/2017
Visa lodged: 06/09/2017
1st CO contact: 10/10/2017 (Form 80 & Original wedding Certificate)
Info provided: 13/10/2017
2nd CO contact: 12/02/2018 (Wife's PCC from home country)
Info provided: 19/02/2018
Grant: 11/04/2018

Good luck to all


----------



## kinnu369

giankar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just wanted to share my details as well as I received my Grant letter today for 189 Visa!!! Hurray!!!!
> 
> ANZCO code:263312
> EA application: 03/07/2017
> EA assessment: 21/07/2017
> EOI submitted: 24/07/2017
> Invitation received: 05/09/2017
> Visa lodged: 06/09/2017
> 1st CO contact: 10/10/2017 (Form 80 & Original wedding Certificate)
> Info provided: 13/10/2017
> 2nd CO contact: 12/02/2018 (Wife's PCC from home country)
> Info provided: 19/02/2018
> Grant: 11/04/2018
> 
> Good luck to all



Congrats and all the best for your future mate!!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



giankar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just wanted to share my details as well as I received my Grant letter today for 189 Visa!!! Hurray!!!!
> 
> ANZCO code:263312
> EA application: 03/07/2017
> EA assessment: 21/07/2017
> EOI submitted: 24/07/2017
> Invitation received: 05/09/2017
> Visa lodged: 06/09/2017
> 1st CO contact: 10/10/2017 (Form 80 & Original wedding Certificate)
> Info provided: 13/10/2017
> 2nd CO contact: 12/02/2018 (Wife's PCC from home country)
> Info provided: 19/02/2018
> Grant: 11/04/2018
> 
> Good luck to all


----------



## rahulpop1

giankar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just wanted to share my details as well as I received my Grant letter today for 189 Visa!!! Hurray!!!!
> 
> ANZCO code:263312
> EA application: 03/07/2017
> EA assessment: 21/07/2017
> EOI submitted: 24/07/2017
> Invitation received: 05/09/2017
> Visa lodged: 06/09/2017
> 1st CO contact: 10/10/2017 (Form 80 & Original wedding Certificate)
> Info provided: 13/10/2017
> 2nd CO contact: 12/02/2018 (Wife's PCC from home country)
> Info provided: 19/02/2018
> Grant: 11/04/2018
> 
> Good luck to all


Congratulations.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun.L

internationalcanuck said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I did my medical examinations at a clinic that is part of the eMedical system. Since they submit my medical results to the government, do I need to upload any additional documents to my immiaccount regarding the medical, or are the medical results automatically attached to my visa application through my passport/HAP ID?


We don't have to attach any other document. It will be taken care by the medical centre. 

After few days we can see if our medical evaluation is successful in immiaccount. but we will not be able see documents submitted by medical team.


----------



## boombaya

lingling said:


> Hello, fellow Malaysian (am I right?). I'm still waiting


Yes  My page shows 

last update : 17/11/2018
status: Further Assessment. 

Maybe it takes longer because I'm claiming my de facto partner's point.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## seemasharma1584

Hi,

Can I put offer letter under employment contract? 
Or should it be under 
letter/statement( business /employer)


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## technocrite

Hello All, 

ANZCO code:261313
Visa lodged: 25/10/2017
1st CO contact:16/1/2018 (Requested Wife's PCC from home country+ Additional supporting documents)
Info provided: 30/01/2018
2nd CO contact: 15/03/2018 (Requested FORM 1281)
Info provided: 16/03/2018
Grant: ???

Any guess on expected grant date.


----------



## luvjd

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I put offer letter under employment contract?
> Or should it be under
> letter/statement( business /employer)
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Employment Contract section should be fine.


----------



## np1986

technocrite said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ANZCO code:261313
> 
> Visa lodged: 25/10/2017
> 
> 1st CO contact:16/1/2018 (Requested Wife's PCC from home country+ Additional supporting documents)
> 
> Info provided: 30/01/2018
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 15/03/2018 (Requested FORM 1281)
> 
> Info provided: 16/03/2018
> 
> Grant: ???
> 
> 
> 
> Any guess on expected grant date.




I had CO contact on 7th Mar and replied on 10th Mar. Grant date is 10th Apr. But it depends from case to case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I put offer letter under employment contract?
> Or should it be under
> letter/statement( business /employer)
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes, you can upload under employment contract.


----------



## vivek101

An ex-colleague of mine who had signed one of my work reference letters has recently left the organisation. I had mentioned his official email ID and contact number as a means for verifying my roles and responsibilities in case the folks at ACS wanted to do so.
I had absolutely no idea that the verification, or EV as they call it, is again done by the DIBP in a few cases. If that happens in my case, the DIBP won't get a response from his official email since it has been debunked. 
Can someone advise what could be the next possible step from the DIBP?
Will they try to touch base him on his contact number or contact the organisation's HR department or neither?
For the sake of argument, in case both the above attempts fail, what would the DIBP do to arrive at a decision regarding my visa application?
Forgive me for being so paranoid. I just need to prepare myself for the worst if at all things go south.


----------



## Tyneha

vivek101 said:


> An ex-colleague of mine who had signed one of my work reference letters has recently left the organisation. I had mentioned his official email ID and contact number as a means for verifying my roles and responsibilities in case the folks at ACS wanted to do so.
> I had absolutely no idea that the verification, or EV as they call it, is again done by the DIBP in a few cases. If that happens in my case, the DIBP won't get a response from his official email since it has been debunked.
> Can someone advise what could be the next possible step from the DIBP?
> Will they try to touch base him on his contact number or contact the organisation's HR department or neither?
> For the sake of argument, in case both the above attempts fail, what would the DIBP do to arrive at a decision regarding my visa application?
> Forgive me for being so paranoid. I just need to prepare myself for the worst if at all things go south.


In most of the EV's, AHC sends an email to HR of company or call the numbers mentioned on company sites or call you to verify all details.

They may contact your supervisor also on the number you provided.I think they will not directly mail supervisor. Their first point of contact will be HR.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Hi guys, i got my grant on 05/04/2018 and sorry could not update before. It has been a great run and all here have been a great help. I hope all of you waiting for grants will soon get it.

lane:


----------



## vivek101

Tyneha said:


> In most of the EV's, AHC sends an email to HR of company or call the numbers mentioned on company sites or call you to verify all details.
> 
> They may contact your supervisor also on the number you provided.I think they will not directly mail supervisor. Their first point of contact will be HR.


Thank you.


----------



## Jvisa

Hi All
Need one Information:

I am the dependent of 189 visa. Can I travel alone initially? 
My wife (The main applicant) plans to travel at a later point in time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## luvjd

Jvisa said:


> Hi All
> Need one Information:
> 
> I am the dependent of 189 visa. Can I travel alone initially?
> My wife (The main applicant) plans to travel at a later point in time.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, you can. Once granted, every visa is independent.


----------



## Gopsat

Finally I got my grant today.
IED is 27th Oct 2018.

No EV....to my knowledge
All the best to everyone.just hold on your grants are on the way.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

congratulations.. what was your lodged date? whether there were any co contacts or direct grant?


Gopsat said:


> Finally I got my grant today.
> IED is 27th Oct 2018.
> 
> No EV....to my knowledge
> All the best to everyone.just hold on your grants are on the way.


----------



## saviour23

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi guys, i got my grant on 05/04/2018 and sorry could not update before. It has been a great run and all here have been a great help. I hope all of you waiting for grants will soon get it.
> 
> lane:


Plase share ypur timelines


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

Gopsat said:


> Finally I got my grant today.
> IED is 27th Oct 2018.
> 
> No EV....to my knowledge
> All the best to everyone.just hold on your grants are on the way.


Congrats buddy !!


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

saviour23 said:


> Plase share ypur timelines
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Its on my signature my friend

Sent from my HTC 2PST1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Gopsat said:


> Finally I got my grant today.
> IED is 27th Oct 2018.
> 
> No EV....to my knowledge
> All the best to everyone.just hold on your grants are on the way.


Congrats Gopsat! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi guys, i got my grant on 05/04/2018 and sorry could not update before. It has been a great run and all here have been a great help. I hope all of you waiting for grants will soon get it.
> 
> lane:


Many Congratulations!!


----------



## Vin100

Hello Guys, Just submitted 189 EOI with 75 points. Still a long way to go. I have a couple of questions, kindly answer them.
1) I come under the 261313 category, I see on immitracker that the average wait time from Visa Application Lodge to grant is around 6 months. Am I correct?

2)My brother resides in US and sis in AUS. I have a dependent mother with me, can I file her PR as my dependent? My consultancy says its tricky but possible. However forums and gov site say its not possible since 2016 and I have to go with Contributory Parent Visa which costs around 50K AUD. What are my best options here?

Thanks!


----------



## kinnu369

Vin100 said:


> Hello Guys, Just submitted 189 EOI with 75 points. Still a long way to go. I have a couple of questions, kindly answer them.
> 1) I come under the 261313 category, I see on immitracker that the average wait time from Visa Application Lodge to grant is around 6 months. Am I correct?
> 
> 2)My brother resides in US and sis in AUS. I have a dependent mother with me, can I file her PR as my dependent? My consultancy says its tricky but possible. However forums and gov site say its not possible since 2016 and I have to go with Contributory Parent Visa which costs around 50K AUD. What are my best options here?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Yes. we can think that way. However, if you have a direct grant, it can come in 3-4 months as per the present scenario.

2. Yes. you cannot add your mother as a dependent. have to take either a parent visa or visit visa.


----------



## Gopsat

anant.b.mahajan said:


> congratulations.. what was your lodged date? whether there were any co contacts or direct grant?
> 
> 
> Gopsat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I got my grant today.
> IED is 27th Oct 2018.
> 
> No EV....to my knowledge
> All the best to everyone.just hold on your grants are on the way.
Click to expand...

My timelines below...
Job code 261311
Visa lodge: 01 oct 2017
Received IMMI assessment mail :22 Nov 2017
No update after ...also no EV to my knowledge or AHC call.
Grant date : 12 Oct 2018


----------



## Gopsat

Gopsat said:


> anant.b.mahajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations.. what was your lodged date? whether there were any co contacts or direct grant?
> 
> 
> Gopsat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I got my grant today.
> IED is 27th Oct 2018.
> 
> No EV....to my knowledge
> All the best to everyone.just hold on your grants are on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My timelines below...
> Job code 261311
> Visa lodge: 01 oct 2017
> Received IMMI assessment mail :22 Nov 2017
> No update after ...also no EV to my knowledge or AHC call.
> Grant date : 12 Oct 2018
Click to expand...

Type grant date on 12 April 2018


----------



## internationalcanuck

Australia is cutting it's immigration numbers, this explains why only 600 ITAs have been issued per month recently... https://www.theaustralian.com.au/na...e/news-story/d5e959f5d5f42a05abf2f1eb7e64dbae

<*SNIP*> - *See "Moderation", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Australia is cutting it's immigration numbers, this explains why only 600 ITAs have been issued per month recently... https://www.theaustralian.com.au/na...e/news-story/d5e959f5d5f42a05abf2f1eb7e64dbae
> 
> <*SNIP*> - *See "Moderation", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
> *
> Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk


The headlines seems to be catchy......but nothing conclusive on slowdown of ITA/Grants...I think.


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> The headlines seems to be catchy......but nothing conclusive on slowdown of ITA/Grants...I think.



Sorry, that news was old....the latest news is here.


----------



## Robi14

Hi all i had medical 2 days before and i found below update on my immi account
HEALTH CLEARANCE PROVIDED-- No action required-----------------------does it means medical is submitted without any issue? 
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## luvjd

Robi14 said:


> Hi all i had medical 2 days before and i found below update on my immi account
> HEALTH CLEARANCE PROVIDED-- No action required-----------------------does it means medical is submitted without any issue?
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Yes, it is cleared. You don't need to do anything at this point.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

HEARTIEST thanks to ALMIGHTY and EXPAT FAMILY..... just writing this single line cos have no words to thanks…thanks…thanks.

Received GRANT today morning at 03:54am for myself, spouse and daughter.

My heartfelt pray and best wishes for friends waiting for the grant...Guys your big day will come soon….have faith in God…..you guys are going to rock soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

My timelines are here as under…..

Invite- 04 Oct 2017
Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
Daughter sputum culture report submitted by panel clinic - 11 Jan 2018
CO Contact (form 815 for daughter) - 15 Jan 2018
Replied to CO- 15 Jan 2018
Submitted one more employment evidence on – 3rd April 2018
New PCC for myself and spouse on – 3rd April 2018 
Grant - 14 April 2018, 03:54am.:cheer2:

IED- 15 July 2018 (6 months from health declaration submitted for daughter)lane:


----------



## saviour23

HARINDERJEET said:


> HEARTIEST thanks to ALMIGHTY and EXPAT FAMILY..... just writing this single line cos have no words to thanks…thanks…thanks.
> 
> Received GRANT today morning at 03:54am for myself, spouse and daughter.
> 
> My heartfelt pray and best wishes for friends waiting for the grant...Guys your big day will come soon….have faith in God…..you guys are going to rock soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> My timelines are here as under…..
> 
> Invite- 04 Oct 2017
> Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
> Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
> Daughter sputum culture report submitted by panel clinic - 11 Jan 2018
> CO Contact (form 815 for daughter) - 15 Jan 2018
> Replied to CO- 15 Jan 2018
> Submitted one more employment evidence on – 3rd April 2018
> New PCC for myself and spouse on – 3rd April 2018
> Grant - 14 April 2018, 03:54am.:cheer2:
> 
> IED- 15 July 2018 (6 months from health declaration submitted for daughter)lane:


3 months is too early. What is your notice period in your current company

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

congratulations  



HARINDERJEET said:


> HEARTIEST thanks to ALMIGHTY and EXPAT FAMILY..... just writing this single line cos have no words to thanks…thanks…thanks.
> 
> Received GRANT today morning at 03:54am for myself, spouse and daughter.
> 
> My heartfelt pray and best wishes for friends waiting for the grant...Guys your big day will come soon….have faith in God…..you guys are going to rock soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> My timelines are here as under…..
> 
> Invite- 04 Oct 2017
> Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
> Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
> Daughter sputum culture report submitted by panel clinic - 11 Jan 2018
> CO Contact (form 815 for daughter) - 15 Jan 2018
> Replied to CO- 15 Jan 2018
> Submitted one more employment evidence on – 3rd April 2018
> New PCC for myself and spouse on – 3rd April 2018
> Grant - 14 April 2018, 03:54am.:cheer2:
> 
> IED- 15 July 2018 (6 months from health declaration submitted for daughter)lane:


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

what is form 815 for daughter? is it required to be filled by everyone for their daughter?



anant.b.mahajan said:


> congratulations


----------



## SP_SARKAR

Hi Everybody,

I am I silent reader of this forum.........Thanks to all for discussions going on here......It was of great help during my wait period.......Got grant this morning......


----------



## saikat

SP_SARKAR said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am I silent reader of this forum.........Thanks to all for discussions going on here......It was of great help during my wait period.......Got grant this morning......


Congrats! When did u lodged ur visa? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

SP_SARKAR said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> I am I silent reader of this forum.........Thanks to all for discussions going on here......It was of great help during my wait period.......Got grant this morning......



Congrats! Would be great if you can help others too by providing details of your journey (your occupation, EOI, invite, etc)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SP_SARKAR

saikat said:


> Congrats! When did u lodged ur visa?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


1st November 17
CO Contact - 24th Jan 18
Reply - 17th Feb 18
Civil Engineer


----------



## SP_SARKAR

foxes said:


> Congrats! Would be great if you can help others too by providing details of your journey (your occupation, EOI, invite, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Occupation - Civil Engineer
EOI - 02/10/17
Invite - 04/10/17
Visa Lodge - 01/11/17
CO Contact - 24/01/18 (For Form - 80 & Medicals)
Reply - 17/02/18
Grant - 14/04/18


----------



## Deevan8

Congrats!! May we please know what did CO contacted for? Thanks 



SP_SARKAR said:


> saikat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! When did u lodged ur visa?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 1st November 17
> CO Contact - 24th Jan 18
> Reply - 17th Feb 18
> Civil Engineer
Click to expand...


----------



## vivek101

It appears that the backlog has reduced substantially. 2 November cases were issued a grant today. The DIBP should begin picking up the December ones by next month (hopefully). I just hope it's direct grant in my case. A CO contact is the last thing I'd wish for!


----------



## HARINDERJEET

saviour23 said:


> 3 months is too early. What is your notice period in your current company
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


yep, it is three months


----------



## SP_SARKAR

Deevan8 said:


> Congrats!! May we please know what did CO contacted for? Thanks


Form-80 & PCC


----------



## SP_SARKAR

SP_SARKAR said:


> Form-80 & PCC


Medicals too......


----------



## Angels58

SP_SARKAR said:


> Form-80 & PCC


Hi if you don’t mind, could you please share ur CO name


----------



## Angels58

Congratulations Harinder, I guess there couldn’t be any better day than receiving ur grant on Vaisakhi...!







=HARINDERJEET;14304129]HEARTIEST thanks to ALMIGHTY and EXPAT FAMILY..... just writing this single line cos have no words to thanks…thanks…thanks.

Received GRANT today morning at 03:54am for myself, spouse and daughter.

My heartfelt pray and best wishes for friends waiting for the grant...Guys your big day will come soon….have faith in God…..you guys are going to rock soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

My timelines are here as under…..

Invite- 04 Oct 2017
Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
Daughter sputum culture report submitted by panel clinic - 11 Jan 2018
CO Contact (form 815 for daughter) - 15 Jan 2018
Replied to CO- 15 Jan 2018
Submitted one more employment evidence on – 3rd April 2018
New PCC for myself and spouse on – 3rd April 2018 
Grant - 14 April 2018, 03:54am.:cheer2:

IED- 15 July 2018 (6 months from health declaration submitted for daughter)lane:[/QUOTE]


----------



## SP_SARKAR

Angels58 said:


> Hi if you don’t mind, could you please share ur CO name


CO Contact - Lyndal


----------



## Deevan8

Thanks again and wishing you the best for upcoming journey! Enjoy.



SP_SARKAR said:


> SP_SARKAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Form-80 & PCC
> 
> 
> 
> Medicals too......
Click to expand...


----------



## sonamt

HARINDERJEET said:


> HEARTIEST thanks to ALMIGHTY and EXPAT FAMILY..... just writing this single line cos have no words to thanks…thanks…thanks.
> 
> Received GRANT today morning at 03:54am for myself, spouse and daughter.
> 
> My heartfelt pray and best wishes for friends waiting for the grant...Guys your big day will come soon….have faith in God…..you guys are going to rock soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> My timelines are here as under…..
> 
> Invite- 04 Oct 2017
> Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
> Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
> Daughter sputum culture report submitted by panel clinic - 11 Jan 2018
> CO Contact (form 815 for daughter) - 15 Jan 2018
> Replied to CO- 15 Jan 2018
> Submitted one more employment evidence on – 3rd April 2018
> New PCC for myself and spouse on – 3rd April 2018
> Grant - 14 April 2018, 03:54am.:cheer2:
> 
> IED- 15 July 2018 (6 months from health declaration submitted for daughter)lane:




Harinderjeet,

Congratulations. 

I am worried for my application. Visa lodged on 8th November and co contact (only 815 form signing for child) on 25th January. Haven't heard since then. 

Is my grant knocking my door soon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer

I think the backlog will be cleared soon as they haven't issued 2500+ invites since january. once they finish with December invites it will be processed considerably faster.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
LODGED ON 02-04-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## saviour23

HARINDERJEET said:


> yep, it is three months


So how are you planning.. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshpetit

Finally got the grant today after patiently waiting for 7 months 🙂


----------



## rrealansari

Dear All, 
Very happy to announce that my lucky day has arrived. Grant received for me, spouse and two kids. 
This forum is really awesome and helpful, I made so many new friends through this network & wishing very best of luck you are waiting for a grant... 

Time line: 
Invited :: 4th Oct.17 
Visa Lodged : 16th oct’17– with all documents 
8th December CO contact for employment proof (salary certificate and bank statement provided) on 10th December 
Waiting for 6 months .... 
Grant 9th April- (communicated today by consultant)
IED - 4th Oct,18 

What a journey!!


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## Angels58

Hi congratulations,
Could you please share ur journey details and timelines



QUOTE=rakeshpetit;14304913]Finally got the grant today after patiently waiting for 7 months 🙂[/QUOTE]


----------



## RockyRaj

HARINDERJEET said:


> HEARTIEST thanks to ALMIGHTY and EXPAT FAMILY..... just writing this single line cos have no words to thanks…thanks…thanks.
> 
> Received GRANT today morning at 03:54am for myself, spouse and daughter.
> 
> My heartfelt pray and best wishes for friends waiting for the grant...Guys your big day will come soon….have faith in God…..you guys are going to rock soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> My timelines are here as under…..
> 
> Invite- 04 Oct 2017
> Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
> Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
> Daughter sputum culture report submitted by panel clinic - 11 Jan 2018
> CO Contact (form 815 for daughter) - 15 Jan 2018
> Replied to CO- 15 Jan 2018
> Submitted one more employment evidence on – 3rd April 2018
> New PCC for myself and spouse on – 3rd April 2018
> Grant - 14 April 2018, 03:54am.:cheer2:
> 
> IED- 15 July 2018 (6 months from health declaration submitted for daughter)lane:




Congrats! You, Kannu, Ansari are some of the lucky guys who got invite in Oct after a long wait with 65 points. It would be next to impossible now to get invite with this score! All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sonamt said:


> Harinderjeet,
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> I am worried for my application. Visa lodged on 8th November and co contact (only 815 form signing for child) on 25th January. Haven't heard since then.
> 
> Is my grant knocking my door soon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yep start packing bro....itz around the corner.....BOL.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

saviour23 said:


> So how are you planning..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


soon...


----------



## HARINDERJEET

RockyRaj said:


> Congrats! You, Kannu, Ansari are some of the lucky guys who got invite in Oct after a long wait with 65 points. It would be next to impossible now to get invite with this score! All the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 thanks dear...


----------



## HARINDERJEET

*thnx*

Its true angels....thanks for the wishes




Angels58 said:


> Congratulations Harinder, I guess there couldn’t be any better day than receiving ur grant on Vaisakhi...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =HARINDERJEET;14304129]HEARTIEST thanks to ALMIGHTY and EXPAT FAMILY..... just writing this single line cos have no words to thanks…thanks…thanks.
> 
> Received GRANT today morning at 03:54am for myself, spouse and daughter.
> 
> My heartfelt pray and best wishes for friends waiting for the grant...Guys your big day will come soon….have faith in God…..you guys are going to rock soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> My timelines are here as under…..
> 
> Invite- 04 Oct 2017
> Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
> Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
> Daughter sputum culture report submitted by panel clinic - 11 Jan 2018
> CO Contact (form 815 for daughter) - 15 Jan 2018
> Replied to CO- 15 Jan 2018
> Submitted one more employment evidence on – 3rd April 2018
> New PCC for myself and spouse on – 3rd April 2018
> Grant - 14 April 2018, 03:54am.:cheer2:
> 
> IED- 15 July 2018 (6 months from health declaration submitted for daughter)lane:


[/QUOTE]


----------



## rrealansari

RockyRaj said:


> Congrats! You, Kannu, Ansari are some of the lucky guys who got invite in Oct after a long wait with 65 points. It would be next to impossible now to get invite with this score! All the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes you are right! Extremely luck to get invite in Oct: I believe after oct still 70 and 75 is still the score getting invite..
Wondering only 2 months left!! How they are Gonna complete the yearly quota ..


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## Anonymous200187

*WIFE'S PREGNANCY*

Hey guys, I need an expert advice here.. i submitted my visa fee on 14th nov 2017 and medical was done a week after. CO contact was done on 6th feb and requested documents were submitted on 26th feb 2017 and still waiting for the grant... currently my wife is 7 weeks pregnant and i am thinking if there is a possibility for my wife delivering this baby in australia... she will be good to travel as per airlines' policy by first week of September 2018. I havent filled 'change of circumstances' form yet. Can anyone please advise how to proceed.


----------



## andreyx108b

Anonymous200187 said:


> *WIFE'S PREGNANCY*
> 
> Hey guys, I need an expert advice here.. i submitted my visa fee on 14th nov 2017 and medical was done a week after. CO contact was done on 6th feb and requested documents were submitted on 26th feb 2017 and still waiting for the grant... currently my wife is 7 weeks pregnant and i am thinking if there is a possibility for my wife delivering this baby in australia... she will be good to travel as per airlines' policy by first week of September 2018. I havent filled 'change of circumstances' form yet. Can anyone please advise how to proceed.




There is not much you can do.

If you get your grant before due date and it is still safe to travel - then your wife can give birth in AU. 

If your grant comes before the birth but past the safe travel dates, then you will need proceed with new application. 

If baby is born and grant is not there, then add your baby to your app. You need meds and passport. 

I am not sure if you can put your app on hold, there is no valid reason it seems (usually inability to do meds is a valid reason). 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in

Hi, can anyone please comment on my case as i have applied with 65 points and structural engineer 233214. Is there any chance of getting invited.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Not for a long time. Right now the vast majority of invites are people with 75 points, and a few at 70points based on their date of application.
DIBP has reduced the number of invitations to 600 per months as they are prioritizing New Zealand immigration applications over other countries.

Increase your english score to 79+ in PTE academic, you will the have 75 points.



skrp2000in said:


> Hi, can anyone please comment on my case as i have applied with 65 points and structural engineer 233214. Is there any chance of getting invited.


----------



## SqOats

Yes, you can hold the application in case of pregnancy. When CO contacted me for the medical and PCC, I informed them about the situation, provided the pregnancy report and requested to hold the application until child birth. CO acknowledged my request and asked to provide the child birth certificate, passport and change of circumstances form once the child is born in order to add the child in the same application.



andreyx108b said:


> There is not much you can do.
> 
> If you get your grant before due date and it is still safe to travel - then your wife can give birth in AU.
> 
> If your grant comes before the birth but past the safe travel dates, then you will need proceed with new application.
> 
> If baby is born and grant is not there, then add your baby to your app. You need meds and passport.
> 
> I am not sure if you can put your app on hold, there is no valid reason it seems (usually inability to do meds is a valid reason).
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in

internationalcanuck said:


> Not for a long time. Right now the vast majority of invites are people with 75 points, and a few at 70points based on their date of application.
> DIBP has reduced the number of invitations to 600 per months as they are prioritizing New Zealand immigration applications over other countries.
> 
> Increase your english score to 79+ in PTE academic, you will the have 75 points.


Does they invite only by the points? or they invite as per the points in different ANZSCO code?


----------



## SqOats

I usually recommend to hold the case until childs birth to avoid any issues as Andrey explained.

But, in your case the grant seems to be near as October applicants are receiving the grant these days and you still have time until delivery. So, you can take a chance and hope that you get the grant in a month or two and you will be able to travel to Aussie for the birth.

But, one thing to consider is feasibility of delivery in aussie incase you DONT MOVE PERMANENTLY TO AUSSIE BY THEN and go to aussie for delivery only. Making a permanent move not immediately is a common case for expats in middle east, including myself, who dont move immediately after grant. In that case you have to consider your stay in aussie for atleast 2-3 months for the delivery. Consider going there 1 month early, time to get the birth certificate, proof of citizenship, passport. All this will take 8-10 weeks as per my research. So, consider these factors while deciding.

Hope it helps. 



Anonymous200187 said:


> *WIFE'S PREGNANCY*
> 
> Hey guys, I need an expert advice here.. i submitted my visa fee on 14th nov 2017 and medical was done a week after. CO contact was done on 6th feb and requested documents were submitted on 26th feb 2017 and still waiting for the grant... currently my wife is 7 weeks pregnant and i am thinking if there is a possibility for my wife delivering this baby in australia... she will be good to travel as per airlines' policy by first week of September 2018. I havent filled 'change of circumstances' form yet. Can anyone please advise how to proceed.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Number of points is the first priority, then date of EOI take second priority, i.e. the earlier the application has a higher priority than a later application.

ANZSCO is only taken into account for the occupation ceilings. Once an occupation ceiling is reach they will not issue any visa invitations for people applying for that ANZSCO code.



skrp2000in said:


> Does they invite only by the points? or they invite as per the points in different ANZSCO code?


----------



## KVK

wahajmeer said:


> I think the backlog will be cleared soon as they haven't issued 2500+ invites since january. once they finish with December invites it will be processed considerably faster.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
> INVITED ON 07-03-18
> LODGED ON 02-04-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


Do you have any data source for the information? I am not doubting on the authenticity of the information, just wanted to keep myself up to date.


----------



## andreyx108b

SqOats said:


> Yes, you can hold the application in case of pregnancy. When CO contacted me for the medical and PCC, I informed them about the situation, provided the pregnancy report and requested to hold the application until child birth. CO acknowledged my request and asked to provide the child birth certificate, passport and change of circumstances form once the child is born in order to add the child in the same application.




I see! thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah_022

*a little help pls *

Hi all, 

Need help as not sure what to upload in "Evidence of detailed research into living and working in the NT". Am I to write a letter or essay like in the commitment letter? Then also for "Copies of documents evidencing the main applicant's employability in the NT" not sure of what to upload too. Appreciate any response Thanks in advance!


----------



## skrp2000in

internationalcanuck said:


> Number of points is the first priority, then date of EOI take second priority, i.e. the earlier the application has a higher priority than a later application.
> 
> ANZSCO is only taken into account for the occupation ceilings. Once an occupation ceiling is reach they will not issue any visa invitations for people applying for that ANZSCO code.


thanks, as of now as i feel there is no chance with 65 points for myself.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Study and re-take the PTE academic...get all of your scores over 79+ in all categories.

Otherwise try immigrating to New Zealand, then it will be easy to immigrate to Australia from there 



skrp2000in said:


> thanks, as of now as i feel there is no chance with 65 points for myself.


----------



## Anonymous200187

SqOats said:


> I usually recommend to hold the case until childs birth to avoid any issues as Andrey explained.
> 
> But, in your case the grant seems to be near as October applicants are receiving the grant these days and you still have time until delivery. So, you can take a chance and hope that you get the grant in a month or two and you will be able to travel to Aussie for the birth.
> 
> But, one thing to consider is feasibility of delivery in aussie incase you DONT MOVE PERMANENTLY TO AUSSIE BY THEN and go to aussie for delivery only. Making a permanent move not immediately is a common case for expats in middle east, including myself, who dont move immediately after grant. In that case you have to consider your stay in aussie for atleast 2-3 months for the delivery. Consider going there 1 month early, time to get the birth certificate, proof of citizenship, passport. All this will take 8-10 weeks as per my research. So, consider these factors while deciding.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Anonymous200187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WIFE'S PREGNANCY*
> 
> Hey guys, I need an expert advice here.. i submitted my visa fee on 14th nov 2017 and medical was done a week after. CO contact was done on 6th feb and requested documents were submitted on 26th feb 2017 and still waiting for the grant... currently my wife is 7 weeks pregnant and i am thinking if there is a possibility for my wife delivering this baby in australia... she will be good to travel as per airlines' policy by first week of September 2018. I havent filled 'change of circumstances' form yet. Can anyone please advise how to proceed.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback brother. As you mentioned that i can take a chance as I can expect my grant maximum by June. As of now I can see some invites for Niv cases as well. So i am ready to take calculated risk. 
Question which is still running in my head is that should I wait till june and then decide if i need to inform dibp about it or should i do it rightaway? 
But as of now i am not putting it on hold.


----------



## SqOats

Anonymous200187 said:


> Thanks for the feedback brother. As you mentioned that i can take a chance as I can expect my grant maximum by June. As of now I can see some invites for Niv cases as well. So i am ready to take calculated risk.
> Question which is still running in my head is that should I wait till june and then decide if i need to inform dibp about it or should i do it rightaway?
> But as of now i am not putting it on hold.


Your welcome. Yes, I think its a wise approach to wait for few months and only inform CO if the visa isnt granted by then as you still have ample time. June would be a safe bet. 

I faced similar issue for my first born when i held my application and received the grant of all three of us together. Also, my second child was born offshore because I was not in a position to move permanently back then and checked about the option of going to aussie just for the delivery but 2-3 months off from work plus trip expense wasnt seem feasible. So, we dropped the idea and now I shall be applying for visa for second child shortly and planning to move permanently by the end of the year :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SS2017

Hi,

I lodged my Australia 189 visa application in December 2017 and waiting for Grant. 

I just have one doubt. I have cleared PTE-A with more than 65 points in each module. Now can I apply for New Zealand immigration with this PTE score or should I take IELTS or a new PTE-A exam for New Zealand immigration?


----------



## Arun.L

Friends - will the new borns in Australila for Permanent Residents be citizens by birth? or is there any rule that the Permanent Residents has to be in Australia for 2 years for the child to be citizen?


----------



## Arun.L

SS2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my Australia 189 visa application in December 2017 and waiting for Grant.
> 
> I just have one doubt. I have cleared PTE-A with more than 65 points in each module. Now can I apply for New Zealand immigration with this PTE score or should I take IELTS or a new PTE-A exam for New Zealand immigration?



same pte score should be enough


----------



## Sleepydraftsman

Hi all,

I wonder if anyone knows what my chances getting an invitation for the 189 visa by next April for a non-pro rata application, as I'm a bit freaked out by the recent decrease in invitations per month? My nominated profession is as an Architect, I have 70 points (with the maximum PTE score) and I lodged my EOI on 28th March 2018. Would it be worth trying to take the NAATI CCL test for an extra 5 points, presuming I can even get a spot for the test? Thanks guys.


----------



## lingling

Sarah_022 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need help as not sure what to upload in "Evidence of detailed research into living and working in the NT". Am I to write a letter or essay like in the commitment letter? Then also for "Copies of documents evidencing the main applicant's employability in the NT" not sure of what to upload too. Appreciate any response Thanks in advance!


Hi, I wrote an essay but in the end NT rejected my application on grounds that I have not proven the commitment to live in NT. Now I see this as a blessing in disguise. If NT had not rejected me, I would not have worked for my 189.

For employability, send in screen shots of acknowledgement of submitted job applications. It would be even better if u hv a reply email from them indicating their interest to hire you if u have a PR.

There's another thread for NT applicant's. I will suggest that u join that since lots of members that was successful in their application and hence can give u better guidance 

Good luck.


----------



## vineetanandjha

If i Update my Eoi with some information, but does not change the Overall Points, does it change my DoE ?
Please help Urgent. 
It seems that ACS deducted 2 yrs of my experience, but i did not understood the term 
*The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.* So i will have to mark experience before Nov 2009 as non relevant. 
However it will not change my overall points because i have still more than 8 yrs experience after Nov 2009.


----------



## boombaya

Sleepydraftsman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows what my chances getting an invitation for the 189 visa by next April for a non-pro rata application, as I'm a bit freaked out by the recent decrease in invitations per month? My nominated profession is as an Architect, I have 70 points (with the maximum PTE score) and I lodged my EOI on 28th March 2018. Would it be worth trying to take the NAATI CCL test for an extra 5 points, presuming I can even get a spot for the test? Thanks guys.


If I were you I would take the NAATI test for an extra 5 points. It seems like that there is about 4 months lag for 70 pointers with non pro rated occupations.
The earlier you receive an invitation the better!


----------



## boombaya

vineetanandjha said:


> If i Update my Eoi with some information, but does not change the Overall Points, does it change my DoE ?
> Please help Urgent.
> It seems that ACS deducted 2 yrs of my experience, but i did not understood the term
> *The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.* So i will have to mark experience before Nov 2009 as non relevant.
> However it will not change my overall points because i have still more than 8 yrs experience after Nov 2009.


The DoE will not change if the points are not affected.


----------



## vineetanandjha

boombaya said:


> The DoE will not change if the points are not affected.


It seems ACS deducted 4 yrs of my experience due to Non ICT Majors. 

If i have experience starting from Nov 2007 but ACS says 
employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

So should i mark first 4 yrs experience (Nov 2005-Nov 2009) as "related to nominate Occupation" Yes or No?
If "NO" then How do i Split fill this experience in the Skillselect which is with one company between 13/06/2008 & 18/06/2010 while ACS Says employment after November 2009 is considered.


----------



## novio

Ahhhhh......when the PR wait will be over.....still no news on Grant....IN FURTHER ASSESSMENT..


----------



## luvjd

vineetanandjha said:


> It seems ACS deducted 4 yrs of my experience due to Non ICT Majors.
> 
> If i have experience starting from Nov 2007 but ACS says
> employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> So should i mark first 4 yrs experience (Nov 2005-Nov 2009) as "related to nominate Occupation" Yes or No?
> If "NO" then How do i Split fill this experience in the Skillselect which is with one company between 13/06/2008 & 18/06/2010 while ACS Says employment after November 2009 is considered.


First answer is NO.
Company A - Nov 2005 ~ May 2008 - "Not Relevant"
Company B - Jun 2008 ~ Nov 2009 - "Not Relevant"
Company B - Dec 2009 ~ - "Relevant"


----------



## vineetanandjha

luvjd said:


> First answer is NO.
> Company A - Nov 2005 ~ May 2008 - "Not Relevant"
> Company B - Jun 2008 ~ Nov 2009 - "Not Relevant"
> Company B - Dec 2009 ~ - "Relevant"


Thanks Bro.. I just updated my EoI this way. No change in points, so no changes in DoE.


----------



## O88V

Travelling outside of Australia

Hi guys, 
Need your expertise. I have lodged my 189 application last month. I'm currently on 485 visa which expires in November this year. I have no travel restrictions in 485. My question is, if I travel outside Australia do I still need to inform DIBP? Or do I need to submit 1221? Because I'm technically not in a bridging visa and have no travel restrictions in my 485. Can someone please help me to clarify this?

Thanks in advance 
Cheers


----------



## Aawash

Hi everyone..I have lodged an eoi for 189 for category 233211 on January 2018 with 70 points but still haven’t been invited by the skillselect. Later I applied for state sponsored 190 visa subclass and I have been invited by the nsw government for pr visa application. I currently live in Sydney and have completed masters in engineering management. However currently i don’t have a job here now in civil engineering industry.
The 60 days invitation by nsw is nearing its deadline after 3 weeks. So my questions are-
1. Do you guys think I should go for the 190 subclass now or still wait for 189( which might take time based on current trends)
2. Is current relevant employment a prerequisite for 190 visa subclass? If I don’t have relevant employment now, will it affect my visa outcome?
Many thanks all


----------



## mitali241086

Processing time on DIBP website now showing 8 months to 10 months....updated today. Does it mean they are going to accelerate their process? Already there is a huge backlog of more than 4 months of applications still untouched.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

*Form 80 -corrections*

hi guys,

i have just realized that i have mistakenly chosen a wrong option in one of questions. 
precisely, Q6 which talks about citizenship from any country. I read it like any "other" country apart from domicile. So i choose "No". But i realized it should have been "Yes" with mention of citizenship by birth. 
So do i need to correct the form 80 and upload it again as a corrected version?


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

i think once they clear the backlog of applications till 26-Nov, they should pickup Dec ones. 
DIPB updates the below page on SC189 allocation dates once they start picking up new ones. 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications



mitali241086 said:


> Processing time on DIBP website now showing 8 months to 10 months....updated today. Does it mean they are going to accelerate their process? Already there is a huge backlog of more than 4 months of applications still untouched.


----------



## boombaya

O88V said:


> Travelling outside of Australia
> 
> Hi guys,
> Need your expertise. I have lodged my 189 application last month. I'm currently on 485 visa which expires in November this year. I have no travel restrictions in 485. My question is, if I travel outside Australia do I still need to inform DIBP? Or do I need to submit 1221? Because I'm technically not in a bridging visa and have no travel restrictions in my 485. Can someone please help me to clarify this?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Cheers


You can travel in and out as many times as you want until your visa 485 expires, then you'll need to get bridging visa to travel.


----------



## huongpinky

O88V said:


> Travelling outside of Australia
> 
> Hi guys,
> Need your expertise. I have lodged my 189 application last month. I'm currently on 485 visa which expires in November this year. I have no travel restrictions in 485. My question is, if I travel outside Australia do I still need to inform DIBP? Or do I need to submit 1221? Because I'm technically not in a bridging visa and have no travel restrictions in my 485. Can someone please help me to clarify this?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Cheers


Hi,
I have the same situation as you, and I did call immigration department to check. As long as you get out and go back to Australia before your 485 expires, you still follow 485. Hence, you don't need to inform the department about your travel


----------



## boombaya

anant.b.mahajan said:


> i think once they clear the backlog of applications till 26-Nov, they should pickup Dec ones.
> DIPB updates the below page on SC189 allocation dates once they start picking up new ones.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


I lodged my application on 11/9/2017 and till now I haven't got my grant yet, it's been 7 months :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Robi14

I had medical for me my wife and 3.5 year daughter on 12 April/last Thursday. Medical clearance is provided for me and my wife but for my daughter's result is still showing as ---Examination in progress. should i wait ? or what to do ?


----------



## mitali241086

boombaya said:


> I lodged my application on 11/9/2017 and till now I haven't got my grant yet, it's been 7 months :fingerscrossed:


But those who have applied after November had no CO contact even. God knows how long the wait will be after CO contact. :confused2:


----------



## internationalcanuck

There are websites with databases of applicants who have put their application information, where it can give you a more accurate estimate of the processing times.
Unfortunately if I post the name of the website as proof it is considered "advertising" and gets deleted.

If you send me a private message I will give you the link.

You will see that if you look at the most recent visa lodgements, who lodged in november and had their visas approved, they were approved in between 90-100 days approximately if it was a direct grant. The most recent grants however have been of earlier applications, and have been 150-250 days to get grants, but these are mostly people who had a case officer contact them and they needed to respond with further information.

Hope this helps.



mitali241086 said:


> Processing time on DIBP website now showing 8 months to 10 months....updated today. Does it mean they are going to accelerate their process? Already there is a huge backlog of more than 4 months of applications still untouched.


----------



## Robi14

I had medical for me my wife and 3.5 year daughter on 12 April/last Thursday. Medical clearance is provided for me and my wife but for my daughter's result is still showing as ---Examination in progress. should i wait ? or what to do ?


----------



## internationalcanuck

It can take 7-10 dates for the system to be updated.




Robi14 said:


> I had medical for me my wife and 3.5 year daughter on 12 April/last Thursday. Medical clearance is provided for me and my wife but for my daughter's result is still showing as ---Examination in progress. should i wait ? or what to do ?


----------



## jagan123

Robi14 said:


> I had medical for me my wife and 3.5 year daughter on 12 April/last Thursday. Medical clearance is provided for me and my wife but for my daughter's result is still showing as ---Examination in progress. should i wait ? or what to do ?


I would say wait for 2-3 business days and then reach the clinic.


261313
75 points
DOE: 12/03/18
189 Invite: 03/04/18
Grant: Waiting


----------



## KVK

internationalcanuck said:


> There are websites with databases of applicants who have put their application information, where it can give you a more accurate estimate of the processing times.
> Unfortunately if I post the name of the website as proof it is considered "advertising" and gets deleted.
> 
> If you send me a private message I will give you the link.
> 
> You will see that if you look at the most recent visa lodgements, who lodged in november and had their visas approved, they were approved in between 90-100 days approximately if it was a direct grant. The most recent grants however have been of earlier applications, and have been 150-250 days to get grants, but these are mostly people who had a case officer contact them and they needed to respond with further information.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hello, could you please give me the link of the website.


----------



## bluebull2rhyme

Robi14 said:


> I had medical for me my wife and 3.5 year daughter on 12 April/last Thursday. Medical clearance is provided for me and my wife but for my daughter's result is still showing as ---Examination in progress. should i wait ? or what to do ?


Yes it's normal. The Primary Complex aka TB results might take time.


----------



## rahul7star

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Yes it's normal. The Primary Complex aka TB results might take time.


for me it says med sent to DIBP on 26h marh ...but still no update in immmi...damn wat to do


----------



## internationalcanuck

My partner's medical test was approved in about 24-36 hours on the immiaccount.
I took my test on april 10th, and it still says under process.




bluebull2rhyme said:


> Yes it's normal. The Primary Complex aka TB results might take time.


----------



## aus.aim

Please help to reply these questions asked by VIC :-


 Why you have not visited Victoria on your previous trip/s to Australia

 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories you have visited

 Why you do not want to live in the other states/territories you have visited

 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state/territory in which you previously lived

 Why you do not want to live in the state/territory in which you previously lived

 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories


----------



## TryingforPR

*AUS PR processing time*



internationalcanuck said:


> There are websites with databases of applicants who have put their application information, where it can give you a more accurate estimate of the processing times.
> Unfortunately if I post the name of the website as proof it is considered "advertising" and gets deleted.
> 
> If you send me a private message I will give you the link.
> 
> You will see that if you look at the most recent visa lodgements, who lodged in november and had their visas approved, they were approved in between 90-100 days approximately if it was a direct grant. The most recent grants however have been of earlier applications, and have been 150-250 days to get grants, but these are mostly people who had a case officer contact them and they needed to respond with further information.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Hi,

I have lodged m 189 PR on Jan 29th 2018. I am unable to understand when i could probably get the PR. I have uploaded mine and my partners Birth Certs/Passports/Aadhar(Identity)/employment docs( jan and dec payslips/bank statements for every year),Tax returns,joint loan account statements,PF account statement,joining letters/promotion letters/travel tickets, skill assessment,PCC,Degree consolidated marks sheet and convocation certificates,form 80 and 1221 for both self and spouse and Kids passports/birth certs.

is there anyway we can understand anything else could be asked by the CO..i am trying to get all Payslips and bankstatements for the entire tenure of work experience.

Also, will there be any issue if i upload more documents now as i havent heard anything from anyone since 3 months.


Total Points : 80
ANZCODE -261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Age : 30
PTE :20
Degree : 15
Work Exp: 10
Partners Skills : 5

EOI submitted : 15th Jan 2018
ITA : 17th Jan 2018
Visa lodged : 29th Jan 2018
Last document upload : 18th Feb 2018


----------



## TryingforPR

*AUS PR processing time*



internationalcanuck said:


> There are websites with databases of applicants who have put their application information, where it can give you a more accurate estimate of the processing times.
> Unfortunately if I post the name of the website as proof it is considered "advertising" and gets deleted.
> 
> If you send me a private message I will give you the link.
> 
> You will see that if you look at the most recent visa lodgements, who lodged in november and had their visas approved, they were approved in between 90-100 days approximately if it was a direct grant. The most recent grants however have been of earlier applications, and have been 150-250 days to get grants, but these are mostly people who had a case officer contact them and they needed to respond with further information.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Hi,

I have lodged m 189 PR on Jan 29th 2018. I am unable to understand when i could probably get the PR. I have uploaded mine and my partners Birth Certs/Passports/Aadhar(Identity)/employment docs( jan and dec payslips/bank statements for every year),Tax returns,joint loan account statements,PF account statement,joining letters/promotion letters/travel tickets, skill assessment,PCC,Degree consolidated marks sheet and convocation certificates,form 80 and 1221 for both self and spouse,Marriage Certificate and photographs and Kids passports/birth certs.

is there anyway we can understand anything else could be asked by the CO..i am trying to get all Payslips and bankstatements for the entire tenure of work experience.

Also, will there be any issue if i upload more documents now as i havent heard anything from anyone since 3 months.


Total Points : 80
ANZCODE -261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Age : 30
PTE :20
Degree : 15
Work Exp: 10
Partners Skills : 5

EOI submitted : 15th Jan 2018
ITA : 17th Jan 2018
Visa lodged : 29th Jan 2018
PCC : 9th Feb 2018
Medicals : 12th Feb 2018
Last document upload : 18th Feb 2018


----------



## lingling

internationalcanuck said:


> My partner's medical test was approved in about 24-36 hours on the immiaccount.
> I took my test on april 10th, and it still says under process.


It depends on the Dr that is keying in the result. My family took all our test on 25/11. Husband's status got changed first followed by us a few days thereafter.


----------



## vivek101

TryingforPR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged m 189 PR on Jan 29th 2018. I am unable to understand when i could probably get the PR. I have uploaded mine and my partners Birth Certs/Passports/Aadhar(Identity)/employment docs( jan and dec payslips/bank statements for every year),Tax returns,joint loan account statements,PF account statement,joining letters/promotion letters/travel tickets, skill assessment,PCC,Degree consolidated marks sheet and convocation certificates,form 80 and 1221 for both self and spouse,Marriage Certificate and photographs and Kids passports/birth certs.
> 
> is there anyway we can understand anything else could be asked by the CO..i am trying to get all Payslips and bankstatements for the entire tenure of work experience.
> 
> Also, will there be any issue if i upload more documents now as i havent heard anything from anyone since 3 months.
> 
> 
> Total Points : 80
> ANZCODE -261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> Age : 30
> PTE :20
> Degree : 15
> Work Exp: 10
> Partners Skills : 5
> 
> EOI submitted : 15th Jan 2018
> ITA : 17th Jan 2018
> Visa lodged : 29th Jan 2018
> PCC : 9th Feb 2018
> Medicals : 12th Feb 2018
> Last document upload : 18th Feb 2018


It's been just 3 months. Post 26-Nov, new applications were not picked up at all due to a huge backlog. From the recent trends, you shouldn't expect a response before May-end. I'll be happy to be proven wrong though.
DIBP has started picking up November cases just since the past 2 days in parallel to the ones that were pending for closure since September and October. 
Higher EOI score only helps for a faster invite. Once you're in the pool, it's first come first serve.


----------



## vivek101

Fellas, please help to answer the following question.
I was in the UK for 9-10 months in 2015/16. Visited home for a 10-days vacation. But since the DIBP website states PCC is required only for overseas deployment that lasts for more than 12 months, I didn't bother to get one. What do you suggest - should I still get one?


----------



## O88V

huongpinky said:


> Hi,
> I have the same situation as you, and I did call immigration department to check. As long as you get out and go back to Australia before your 485 expires, you still follow 485. Hence, you don't need to inform the department about your travel


Thank you huongpinky. One more question, after coming back do I have to update form 80 for travel history because it changed?


----------



## KVK

vivek101 said:


> Fellas, please help to answer the following question.
> I was in the UK for 9-10 months in 2015/16. Visited home for a 10-days vacation. But since the DIBP website states PCC is required only for overseas deployment that lasts for more than 12 months, I didn't bother to get one. What do you suggest - should I still get one?


Based on some of my friend's suggestions, DIBP even asked PCC in some of the cases, where the stay was as short as three months. Better to get it, when you still have time.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

I think we are in the same boat as i applied on 20-Jan. 
Looking at the allocation dates so far, we should not expect a call for at least one more month. 



TryingforPR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged m 189 PR on Jan 29th 2018. I am unable to understand when i could probably get the PR. I have uploaded mine and my partners Birth Certs/Passports/Aadhar(Identity)/employment docs( jan and dec payslips/bank statements for every year),Tax returns,joint loan account statements,PF account statement,joining letters/promotion letters/travel tickets, skill assessment,PCC,Degree consolidated marks sheet and convocation certificates,form 80 and 1221 for both self and spouse,Marriage Certificate and photographs and Kids passports/birth certs.
> 
> is there anyway we can understand anything else could be asked by the CO..i am trying to get all Payslips and bankstatements for the entire tenure of work experience.
> 
> Also, will there be any issue if i upload more documents now as i havent heard anything from anyone since 3 months.
> 
> 
> Total Points : 80
> ANZCODE -261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> Age : 30
> PTE :20
> Degree : 15
> Work Exp: 10
> Partners Skills : 5
> 
> EOI submitted : 15th Jan 2018
> ITA : 17th Jan 2018
> Visa lodged : 29th Jan 2018
> PCC : 9th Feb 2018
> Medicals : 12th Feb 2018
> Last document upload : 18th Feb 2018


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

I have stayed in the US for about 8-9 months and i have not got PCC from there. 
I would get it if a CO asks for it. 



vivek101 said:


> Fellas, please help to answer the following question.
> I was in the UK for 9-10 months in 2015/16. Visited home for a 10-days vacation. But since the DIBP website states PCC is required only for overseas deployment that lasts for more than 12 months, I didn't bother to get one. What do you suggest - should I still get one?


----------



## Anonymous200187

SqOats said:


> Anonymous200187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback brother. As you mentioned that i can take a chance as I can expect my grant maximum by June. As of now I can see some invites for Niv cases as well. So i am ready to take calculated risk.
> Question which is still running in my head is that should I wait till june and then decide if i need to inform dibp about it or should i do it rightaway?
> But as of now i am not putting it on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome. Yes, I think its a wise approach to wait for few months and only inform CO if the visa isnt granted by then as you still have ample time. June would be a safe bet.
> 
> I faced similar issue for my first born when i held my application and received the grant of all three of us together. Also, my second child was born offshore because I was not in a position to move permanently back then and checked about the option of going to aussie just for the delivery but 2-3 months off from work plus trip expense wasnt seem feasible. So, we dropped the idea and now I shall be applying for visa for second child shortly and planning to move permanently by the end of the year
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for your help buddy and wish you good luck with the remaining process.


----------



## Kaizen1326

TryingforPR said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged m 189 PR on Jan 29th 2018. I am unable to understand when i could probably get the PR. I have uploaded mine and my partners Birth Certs/Passports/Aadhar(Identity)/employment docs( jan and dec payslips/bank statements for every year),Tax returns,joint loan account statements,PF account statement,joining letters/promotion letters/travel tickets, skill assessment,PCC,Degree consolidated marks sheet and convocation certificates,form 80 and 1221 for both self and spouse and Kids passports/birth certs.
> 
> 
> 
> is there anyway we can understand anything else could be asked by the CO..i am trying to get all Payslips and bankstatements for the entire tenure of work experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, will there be any issue if i upload more documents now as i havent heard anything from anyone since 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total Points : 80
> 
> ANZCODE -261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> 
> Age : 30
> 
> PTE :20
> 
> Degree : 15
> 
> Work Exp: 10
> 
> Partners Skills : 5
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submitted : 15th Jan 2018
> 
> ITA : 17th Jan 2018
> 
> Visa lodged : 29th Jan 2018
> 
> Last document upload : 18th Feb 2018




If you upload more documents. Your case will look complex to understand and may get IMMI commencement email.
Which these days are taking more than 6 months .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Sleepydraftsman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows what my chances getting an invitation for the 189 visa by next April for a non-pro rata application, as I'm a bit freaked out by the recent decrease in invitations per month? My nominated profession is as an Architect, I have 70 points (with the maximum PTE score) and I lodged my EOI on 28th March 2018. Would it be worth trying to take the NAATI CCL test for an extra 5 points, presuming I can even get a spot for the test? Thanks guys.




With 70 i think chances are good. Subject to system and SOL remain unchanged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angels58

*Thank You to Almighty*

Hi Everyone,

Really happy and thankful to god as the wait is over for us.

We recieved the grant yesterday morning around 5:30am IST.

Logged: 2nd Nov'17
CO contact : 16th Jan'18 
Responded : 8th Feb'18
Grant: 16th April'18

It was so important for us to receive the grant timely.We logged the visa via consultant, as we both are working and wouldn't have been able to spend this much time on the application, my consultant been a great help and thank you all for always being the answer bank for clearing doubts.

Thank you..!


----------



## austaspirant

Angels58 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Really happy and thankful to god as the wait is over for us.
> 
> We recieved the grant yesterday morning around 5:30am IST.
> 
> Logged: 2nd Nov'17
> CO contact : 16th Jan'18
> Responded : 8th Feb'18
> Grant: 16th April'18
> 
> It was so important for us to receive the grant timely.We logged the visa via consultant, as we both are working and wouldn't have been able to spend this much time on the application, my consultant been a great help and thank you all for always being the answer bank for clearing doubts.
> 
> Thank you..!


Congrats! if you don't mind, can you please share why CO contacted you?


----------



## Praveen1112

Hi Guys,
Gods grace..I have received grant for Myself,Wife and 2 kids just a while ago. I know how much it takes to wait, checking Immi account every morning, waiting for phone call with good news from agent and so on... but one thing for sure, Every one will have their golden email sometime.Just hang on...My special thanks to NB,Andrey and many others in this forum whose guidance and support is fantastic.
My details:
189 PR(261313) for Self, Wife and 2 Kids.
Points: 65
Invite: Sep 2017
Lodged: Oct 12th.
Medicals: 24th Oct
Immi commencement email: 6th Dec
Status till date: received
As far as I know, No EV(I might have been surely called for a discussion by HR or my boss if they would have got any verification email\call).


----------



## austaspirant

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Gods grace..I have received grant for Myself,Wife and 2 kids just a while ago. I know how much it takes to wait, checking Immi account every morning, waiting for phone call with good news from agent and so on... but one thing for sure, Every one will have their golden email sometime.Just hang on...My special thanks to NB,Andrey and many others in this forum whose guidance and support is fantastic.
> My details:
> 189 PR(261313) for Self, Wife and 2 Kids.
> Points: 65
> Invite: Sep 2017
> Lodged: Oct 12th.
> Medicals: 24th Oct
> Immi commencement email: 6th Dec
> Status till date: received
> As far as I know, No EV(I might have been surely called for a discussion by HR or my boss if they would have got any verification email\call).



Congrats!


----------



## TryingforPR

Kaizen1326 said:


> If you upload more documents. Your case will look complex to understand and may get IMMI commencement email.
> Which these days are taking more than 6 months .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I did not understand. I was just thinking of uploading All my Payslips and BankStatements. Initially i have uploaded only for the first and last month of every year.I also wanted to upload my Spouse's BankStatements for the work experience claimed.


----------



## KVK

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Gods grace..I have received grant for Myself,Wife and 2 kids just a while ago. I know how much it takes to wait, checking Immi account every morning, waiting for phone call with good news from agent and so on... but one thing for sure, Every one will have their golden email sometime.Just hang on...My special thanks to NB,Andrey and many others in this forum whose guidance and support is fantastic.
> My details:
> 189 PR(261313) for Self, Wife and 2 Kids.
> Points: 65
> Invite: Sep 2017
> Lodged: Oct 12th.
> Medicals: 24th Oct
> Immi commencement email: 6th Dec
> Status till date: received
> As far as I know, No EV(I might have been surely called for a discussion by HR or my boss if they would have got any verification email\call).


Congrats, that means even the direct grants are taking this much time:juggle:


----------



## KVK

Yes we all are interested to know that.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congrats!



Angels58 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Really happy and thankful to god as the wait is over for us.
> 
> We recieved the grant yesterday morning around 5:30am IST.
> 
> Logged: 2nd Nov'17
> CO contact : 16th Jan'18
> Responded : 8th Feb'18
> Grant: 16th April'18
> 
> It was so important for us to receive the grant timely.We logged the visa via consultant, as we both are working and wouldn't have been able to spend this much time on the application, my consultant been a great help and thank you all for always being the answer bank for clearing doubts.
> 
> Thank you..!


----------



## 191jatan

Hello Experts,

My Points Breakdown are as follows:
Aus. Study: 20
PY: 5
Age: 30
PTE: 20
Spouse Points: 5
80 points without SS (189)
85 with SS (190)
Job Code: Accountant General 221111 & External Auditor 221213

My 485 are expiring next month which is next month 20th may 2018 to be precise.

1)Any chance for me to get an invite at least for 190 before my visa expiry?

I need to ask 1 more thing regarding PY & Claiming spouse points
2)DO I need to do a PY assessment from any accounting body after completing Professional Year?
3)My wife got a positive assessment from CPA for accountant general 221111 so can I claim her 5 points in my external auditor EOI? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## TryingforPR

TryingforPR said:


> Sorry I did not understand. I was just thinking of uploading All my Payslips and BankStatements. Initially i have uploaded only for the first and last month of every year.I also wanted to upload my Spouse's BankStatements for the work experience claimed.


Do you mean..If we get Immi Commencement email...the grant takes longer ?? like more than 6 months ?? i was just thinking of uploading..payslips bankstatements ?? will it make my case complex?? and does the last uploaded date have an impact on the application being picked ?? sorry if it is too many questions in one reply


----------



## Geo1987

Hey totally new here!

My wife and I submitted our 189 visa in October 2017 and were on 65 points. Due to her achieving 8years as a qualified nurse on the 4th of April, We automatically gained an extra 5 points which brought us upto 70pts. 

Will skillselect take into account the initial EOI was lodged in October or will it now recognise the 4th of April as when we submitted it. 

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## vivek101

Geo1987 said:


> Hey totally new here!
> 
> My wife and I submitted our 189 visa in October 2017 and were on 65 points. Due to her achieving 8years as a qualified nurse on the 4th of April, We automatically gained an extra 5 points which brought us upto 70pts.
> 
> Will skillselect take into account the initial EOI was lodged in October or will it now recognise the 4th of April as when we submitted it.
> 
> Any advice is much appreciated.


Hi there...I'm no expert but I don't think Skillselect will increase the number of points automatically. The reason being - your assessment body (For eg. ANMAC, VETASSESS, ACS, etc.) has validated the experience based on the initial set of documents submitted as proof. 
Skillselect solely goes by your assessment report which has the old data. In case you wish to add those 5 points to your profile, a re-assessment of skills might be required and then uploaded in your EOI account.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Geo1987 said:


> Hey totally new here!
> 
> My wife and I submitted our 189 visa in October 2017 and were on 65 points. Due to her achieving 8years as a qualified nurse on the 4th of April, We automatically gained an extra 5 points which brought us upto 70pts.
> 
> Will skillselect take into account the initial EOI was lodged in October or will it now recognise the 4th of April as when we submitted it.
> 
> Any advice is much appreciated.


Your application will be considered based on the latest points.


----------



## Geo1987

Yes ANMAC carried out the skills assessment but we received an email by skillselect and our points automatically went from 65 to 70. We didn’t change a thing.


----------



## vivek101

Geo1987 said:


> Yes ANMAC carried out the skills assessment but we received an email by skillselect and our points automatically went from 65 to 70. We didn’t change a thing.


Ahh... Then I don't see a reason for you to worry as you've received an official correspondence from Skillselect. However, as a precautionary measure, I'd advise you to retain the experience letters or arrange for bona fide letters in case the CO asks for it.
Cheers!


----------



## Leve

Hi all, can anyone share what the immi commencement email looks like? 

I lodged in December 17 but haven’t received this email. Is that an issue?

Thanks


----------



## Angels58

*Hi*



austaspirant said:


> Congrats! if you don't mind, can you please share why CO contacted you?



Hi,

Co contacted for overseas deputation proof, to get the clarity on what detaisl were asked, please check my account on immi tracker.

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## madhulika_singh

I got invitation for Visa 189. I submitted the visa application and now started with document uploading.
Doubt : Do we need to upload color scan of original OR the scan of certified copy ?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EOI points: 75
ANZSCO: 261311
Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Invited 189


----------



## kinnu369

madhulika_singh said:


> I got invitation for Visa 189. I submitted the visa application and now started with document uploading.
> Doubt : Do we need to upload color scan of original OR the scan of certified copy ?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EOI points: 75
> ANZSCO: 261311
> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> Invited 189


Colour scan of the original documents


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys.

Anyone moving to Melbourne around July / August ?? Pls add me in whatsapp group if any or msg me 1 to 1. Can live in sharing and work on job hunt together..


----------



## vineetanandjha

madhulika_singh said:


> I got invitation for Visa 189. I submitted the visa application and now started with document uploading.
> Doubt : Do we need to upload color scan of original OR the scan of certified copy ?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EOI points: 75
> ANZSCO: 261311
> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> Invited 189


EOI Date of Effect ?


----------



## bnilesh

In the DIBP checklist of documents for 189, I could see only Form 47a mentioned as a required form to be filled for all dependents 18 or older (i.e. this form is applicable for spouse as well). 

Question:
Many posts also mention Form 80 and Form 1221. 
1) Are these really needed? 
2) Should these be uploaded only if CO asks for these forms?


----------



## Robi14

I got invite on 7 March 2018 for 189 and logged visa on 12 March
PCC India+ Australia submitted
Medical -done

When can i expect any outcome or update for me


----------



## sonamt

Lodged my visa on nov 8 and had co contact for 815 health undertaking for my child on 25 Jan. 

People after these dates are reporting grants! Does that mean I will not receive my grant soon. CO didn't request any other documents besides signing 815 form. 

Please comment. Getting anxious now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

sonamt said:


> Lodged my visa on nov 8 and had co contact for 815 health undertaking for my child on 25 Jan.
> 
> People after these dates are reporting grants! Does that mean I will not receive my grant soon. CO didn't request any other documents besides signing 815 form.
> 
> Please comment. Getting anxious now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your grant is around the corner. You will get it soon. Hold on..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

rahulpop1 said:


> Your grant is around the corner. You will get it soon. Hold on..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Thank you for the support and encouragement! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

Robi14 said:


> I got invite on 7 March 2018 for 189 and logged visa on 12 March
> PCC India+ Australia submitted
> Medical -done
> 
> When can i expect any outcome or update for me




With current trend, expect 5-6 months to get the grant assuming you have provided all required documents. However, CO contact may occur anytime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

bnilesh said:


> In the DIBP checklist of documents for 189, I could see only Form 47a mentioned as a required form to be filled for all dependents 18 or older (i.e. this form is applicable for spouse as well).
> 
> Question:
> Many posts also mention Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 1) Are these really needed?
> 2) Should these be uploaded only if CO asks for these forms?


it is better to upload them and avoid unnecessary delays, not all applicants submit those forms but it is better to be proactive


----------



## sultan_azam

Robi14 said:


> I got invite on 7 March 2018 for 189 and logged visa on 12 March
> PCC India+ Australia submitted
> Medical -done
> 
> When can i expect any outcome or update for me


i think average processing time is 9-12 months, if there is going to be any request for documents then it could be after 1 month(generally)


----------



## sultan_azam

sonamt said:


> Lodged my visa on nov 8 and had co contact for 815 health undertaking for my child on 25 Jan.
> 
> People after these dates are reporting grants! Does that mean I will not receive my grant soon. CO didn't request any other documents besides signing 815 form.
> 
> Please comment. Getting anxious now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


generally cases involving 815 are taken up soon as I have heard validity of 815 form is 6 months, however DIBP never fails to surprise us

i wish you get it soon


----------



## seemasharma1584

sultan_azam said:


> it is better to upload them and avoid unnecessary delays, not all applicants submit those forms but it is better to be proactive


Hi sultan,
Need your to help to confirm if I have submitted all documents. The list is given below.
1.acs
2.pte
3.passport
4.pcc
5.medical( already done)
6.bithcertificate- 10th and driving licence.
7.qualification
8.work ref letter-4 acs
9.offer letter
10.relieving letter
11.payslips
12.resume
13.bank statements
14.form16(all in one pdf)
15.itr(all in one pdf)
16.form26as( all in one pdf)
17.form80
18.form1221
19.pf statements
20.increment letter.

And with this post I realised there is form 47a to be filled? Anything else pls help.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## saini.amandeep

Hi All..I am creating a whatsapp group to all moving down under in July/Aug timeframe...Syd or Melb...please message me in private if you wish to be a part of this group..cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi sultan,
> Need your to help to confirm if I have submitted all documents. The list is given below.
> 1.acs
> 2.pte
> 3.passport
> 4.pcc
> 5.medical( already done)
> 6.bithcertificate- 10th and driving licence.
> 7.qualification
> 8.work ref letter-4 acs
> 9.offer letter
> 10.relieving letter
> 11.payslips
> 12.resume
> 13.bank statements
> 14.form16(all in one pdf)
> 15.itr(all in one pdf)
> 16.form26as( all in one pdf)
> 17.form80
> 18.form1221
> 19.pf statements
> 20.increment letter.
> 
> And with this post I realised there is form 47a to be filled? Anything else pls help.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


1. PTE report to be sent via pearson account 
2. i think matriculation certificate is enough as dob proof
3. Form 47a is Australian Values Statement and may not be specially required at visa stage, dont give unless specifically asked

i think you have submitted all the required documents, you can also upload passport size photograph if you have them ready https://www.passports.gov.au/passpo...ssportphotographguidelines/Pages/default.aspx, photograph is not mandatory though

please also have a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## splunk

*Visa Application Status*



lingling said:


> Hi, if u have the application ref number, u can create a mirror account to monitor your application status. Just Google on how to so it. It's simple. I monitored mine and saw CO contact before my agent even see his email. So I prompted him to check.


Hi,
I have created immiaccount and could see my visa appln status. 
I have lodged my application on 30/01/2018, Medicals: 10th Feb. Submitted all the required documents through the agent. Application status is still received. I see for some of the applicants CO contact happens within one or two months post visa lodge. How do we know if CO is allocated and he/she has started processing the application, do we have any statuses for that?


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

for ppl who lodeged their visa applications in december are yet to receive any CO contact. So might have to wait for 1.5 months more i suppose. 
check myimmitracker and below web sites more details. 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications



splunk said:


> Hi,
> I have created immiaccount and could see my visa appln status.
> I have lodged my application on 30/01/2018, Medicals: 10th Feb. Submitted all the required documents through the agent. Application status is still received. I see for some of the applicants CO contact happens within one or two months post visa lodge. How do we know if CO is allocated and he/she has started processing the application, do we have any statuses for that?


----------



## splunk

anant.b.mahajan said:


> for ppl who lodeged their visa applications in december are yet to receive any CO contact. So might have to wait for 1.5 months more i suppose.
> check myimmitracker and below web sites more details.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


Thanks Anant:thumb:


----------



## madhulika_singh

I got invitation for Visa 189. I submitted the visa application and now started with document uploading.
Doubt : I have uploaded "Passport" for "Travel Document" . Can I again upload "Passport" for "Birth or Age" proof ?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EOI points: 75
ANZSCO: 261311
Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Invited 189


----------



## saviour23

Need help. CO contacted for provident fund statement for last 5 years but i have only for 2 years. But have uploaded tax documents for 5 years. 

Will that be enough?? Or will it cause delay?
Should i upload 2 yr provident fund as well??

Please advice

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

madhulika_singh said:


> I got invitation for Visa 189. I submitted the visa application and now started with document uploading.
> Doubt : I have uploaded "Passport" for "Travel Document" . Can I again upload "Passport" for "Birth or Age" proof ?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EOI points: 75
> ANZSCO: 261311
> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> Invited 189


You can do it.
Best documents will be "birth certificate" or Tenth class certificate. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

Hello all,

Finally me and my family received our grant today! 

Thank you all for the support and comments.

Timeline
--------
Invitation - 4 oct 2017

Lodged - 6th November 2017

Co contact for 815 signing - 25th January 2018

Grant - 18 April 2018

IED - 19 may 2018

Since we signed 815 for our child, the IED is very short. 

Any means to extend the IED? We will forget if it is a cumbersome process. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

sonamt said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally me and my family received our grant today!
> 
> Thank you all for the support and comments.
> 
> Timeline
> --------
> Invitation - 4 oct 2017
> 
> Lodged - 6th November 2017
> 
> Co contact for 815 signing - 25th January 2018
> 
> Grant - 18 April 2018
> 
> IED - 19 may 2018
> 
> Since we signed 815 for our child, the IED is very short.
> 
> Any means to extend the IED? We will forget if it is a cumbersome process.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! As per my knowledge, we can't extend IED. Seniors can advise.


----------



## rahulpop1

sonamt said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally me and my family received our grant today!
> 
> Thank you all for the support and comments.
> 
> Timeline
> --------
> Invitation - 4 oct 2017
> 
> Lodged - 6th November 2017
> 
> Co contact for 815 signing - 25th January 2018
> 
> Grant - 18 April 2018
> 
> IED - 19 may 2018
> 
> Since we signed 815 for our child, the IED is very short.
> 
> Any means to extend the IED? We will forget if it is a cumbersome process.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations. In very rare and exceptional cases IED is extended by CO. I will suggest not to pursue that route and start packing.
Best luck. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wizyali

Hello Every,
I lodge my visa on 4th November and medical on 28 November, CO contact was on 22 Jan 2018 and press IP button on 15th Feb. After that no contact from CO, right now according to myimmitracker people are getting grant for Nov 2017 but no update for me  ..


Regards,
Ali


----------



## rahulpop1

wizyali said:


> Hello Every,
> I lodge my visa on 4th November and medical on 28 November, CO contact was on 22 Jan 2018 and press IP button on 15th Feb. After that no contact from CO, right now according to myimmitracker people are getting grant for Nov 2017 but no update for me  ..
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ali


You will get it soon.
Why there was a CO contact in your case? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wizyali

Request for form 80 for me and wife, n further employment evidence like payslips, bank statement & job contract and lastly marriage certificate.

looks people who lodge after me they are getting grant but no response against my application.


----------



## rahulpop1

wizyali said:


> Request for form 80 for me and wife, n further employment evidence like payslips, bank statement & job contract and lastly marriage certificate.
> 
> looks people who lodge after me they are getting grant but no response against my application.


You will get it brother. You are too close. 
I know it's hard to wait but that's how things work with DHA. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

Hi Experts

Need one clarification regarding employment details in the visa application.

I am working from 2005 to till date. During this tenure, I have worked for 2 companies. lets say

2005 - 2008 -- Company 1
2008 - 20018 -- Company 2

ACS counted by experience from 2009 onwards for points claim. In my visa application, I have attached employments proofs(tax, payslips, reference etc.) for "Company 2" and that too from 2009 onwards.

Question: Do I need to provide employment proof for "Company 1"? even if ACS has deducted that and I am not claiming points for that tenure.

Please advise


----------



## Bloem87

I've been googling but can't seem to find a definitive answer for this. If I get the visa, and since it is a permanent visa, can I choose to move to Australia at any point within 5 years of the visa being granted, or even extending it if I only want to move to Australia at some time after 5 years?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ssvk2018

sonamt said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally me and my family received our grant today!
> 
> Thank you all for the support and comments.
> 
> Timeline
> --------
> Invitation - 4 oct 2017
> 
> Lodged - 6th November 2017
> 
> Co contact for 815 signing - 25th January 2018
> 
> Grant - 18 April 2018
> 
> IED - 19 may 2018
> 
> Since we signed 815 for our child, the IED is very short.
> 
> Any means to extend the IED? We will forget if it is a cumbersome process.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, just wanna know... was your child aged less than 2 yrs when his medicals were done? just trying to understand in what scenario they ask us to sign 815 for kids..

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

ssvk2018 said:


> Hi, just wanna know... was your child aged less than 2 yrs when his medicals were done? just trying to understand in what scenario they ask us to sign 815 for kids..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk




As per my knowledge, they ask to sign 815 if tuberculin skin test (tst) comes positive in your child. Tst is often a indicator and doesn't mean your child has the +ve tb. So they ask to sign 815 for your kid and after health validity of the child is considered 6 months only. This means one will have shorter time to make first entry after visa grant. Nothing to do with child's age. Hope this clarifies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saviour23

Bloem87 said:


> I've been googling but can't seem to find a definitive answer for this. If I get the visa, and since it is a permanent visa, can I choose to move to Australia at any point within 5 years of the visa being granted, or even extending it if I only want to move to Australia at some time after 5 years?
> 
> Thanks in advance


What i know is after visa grant you will get IED initial entry date before which you have to make entry in ausatralia. And after that you have to decide when to completely move. Bit first entry must be before IED.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## saviour23

mohdjahangir said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Need one clarification regarding employment details in the visa application.
> 
> I am working from 2005 to till date. During this tenure, I have worked for 2 companies. lets say
> 
> 2005 - 2008 -- Company 1
> 2008 - 20018 -- Company 2
> 
> ACS counted by experience from 2009 onwards for points claim. In my visa application, I have attached employments proofs(tax, payslips, reference etc.) for "Company 2" and that too from 2009 onwards.
> 
> Question: Do I need to provide employment proof for "Company 1"? even if ACS has deducted that and I am not claiming points for that tenure.
> 
> Please advise


They only ask for the period of experience claimed in ACS. After 2009 in your case

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89

Bloem87 said:


> I've been googling but can't seem to find a definitive answer for this. If I get the visa, and since it is a permanent visa, can I choose to move to Australia at any point within 5 years of the visa being granted, or even extending it if I only want to move to Australia at some time after 5 years?
> 
> Thanks in advance


From what I've read here: Visa 189 and here: Travel to and from Australia for five years

It even says: You can travel in and out of Australia as many times as you want for five years after the visa is granted.

with that, I guess you can travel in and out of australia within 5 years, you can even choose not to move permanently (but this could affect a citizenship application later on).

You just have to arrive at least once in australia before the IED. You don't have to move immediately.


----------



## sultan_azam

mohdjahangir said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Need one clarification regarding employment details in the visa application.
> 
> I am working from 2005 to till date. During this tenure, I have worked for 2 companies. lets say
> 
> 2005 - 2008 -- Company 1
> 2008 - 20018 -- Company 2
> 
> ACS counted by experience from 2009 onwards for points claim. In my visa application, I have attached employments proofs(tax, payslips, reference etc.) for "Company 2" and that too from 2009 onwards.
> 
> Question: Do I need to provide employment proof for "Company 1"? even if ACS has deducted that and I am not claiming points for that tenure.
> 
> Please advise


we need not provide documents for unclaimed work experience, it increases confusion of case officer


----------



## vineetanandjha

Bloem87 said:


> I've been googling but can't seem to find a definitive answer for this. If I get the visa, and since it is a permanent visa, can I choose to move to Australia at any point within 5 years of the visa being granted, or even extending it if I only want to move to Australia at some time after 5 years?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 You will have to visit once before the IED (Initial entry date ) mentioned on your Visa. The visit can be short one, a week or even smaller.
After that IED visit you can travel any time in 5 Years. 

If you don't travel before IED your PR (189 or 190) will be invalidated. Under Special circumstances your CO can extend your IED by few Weeks or a month or so but not very log.

You will need RRV (resident return visa) if you travel after 5 years. Getting RRV for PR holders is quiet quick and easy and only a small cost involved.

If you Stay in AUS for 4 years you can apply for AUS citizenship. If you get AUS citizenship you can Apply for AUS passport after which you will never need any visa to travel to AUS.


----------



## sultan_azam

Bloem87 said:


> I've been googling but can't seem to find a definitive answer for this. If I get the visa, and since it is a permanent visa, can I choose to move to Australia at any point within 5 years of the visa being granted, or even extending it if I only want to move to Australia at some time after 5 years?
> 
> Thanks in advance


we need to make at least one entry before the date mentioned in grant letter(ied), 

we can move permanently before the 5 years end and can stay there till life goes on

the travel rights expire at end of 5th year, residence right stays permanently


----------



## sultan_azam

ssvk2018 said:


> Hi, just wanna know... was your child aged less than 2 yrs when his medicals were done? just trying to understand in what scenario they ask us to sign 815 for kids..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


815 is asked in cases which has history of TB


----------



## austaspirant

sultan_azam said:


> 815 is asked in cases which has history of TB


Any idea if someone had a history of thyroid, any repercussions?


----------



## sultan_azam

austaspirant said:


> Any idea if someone had a history of thyroid, any repercussions?


so far I havent heard thyroid to be a bottleneck in PR process


----------



## austaspirant

sultan_azam said:


> so far I havent heard thyroid to be a bottleneck in PR process


Thank you for the reply dear Sultan!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## boombaya

I've just noticed a mistake on my application form where I've put my De Facto Relationship with my partner started in 2017 instead of 2016. 

(My partner got it correct as 2016 plus all of our evidence and statutory declarations are consistent with 2016).

I've just submitted the notification of incorrect answers on my immi account. *facepalm*

I hope it's not going to slow the assessment down more as it's already taking donkey's years to receive a grant 

:boom:


----------



## sultan_azam

boombaya said:


> I've just noticed a mistake on my application form where I've put my De Facto Relationship with my partner started in 2017 instead of 2016.
> 
> (My partner got it correct as 2016 plus all of our evidence and statutory declarations are consistent with 2016).
> 
> I've just submitted the notification of incorrect answers on my immi account. *facepalm*
> 
> I hope it's not going to slow the assessment down more as it's already taking donkey's years to receive a grant
> 
> :boom:


lets wish case officer corrects the mistake and considers it inadvertent 

good luck


----------



## madhulika_singh

kinnu369 said:


> You can do it.
> Best documents will be "birth certificate" or Tenth class certificate.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


The problem is, my 10th class certificate if little tempered. Some mice ate a part of that (I know it sounds weird)
so, I was thinking of uploading Passport for same, rather that 10th class certificate. But I have already uploaded passport for Travel document, hence had the doubt.


----------



## ssvk2018

Two queries:
1. If my acs assessment is due for expiry, will i have to redo the assessment? i have already submitted the visa application 2 months back
2. Do we get mails if the CO has requested for some information? or do we have to login to immi account to check if any info is requested?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

ssvk2018 said:


> Two queries:
> 1. If my acs assessment is due for expiry, will i have to redo the assessment? i have already submitted the visa application 2 months back
> 2. Do we get mails if the CO has requested for some information? or do we have to login to immi account to check if any info is requested?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


1. No, you don't need to unless CO specifically asks for it. As per their guidelines, ACS assessment should be valid on the date you lodge the visa.
2. You will receive an email.


----------



## kinnu369

madhulika_singh said:


> The problem is, my 10th class certificate if little tempered. Some mice ate a part of that (I know it sounds weird)
> so, I was thinking of uploading Passport for same, rather that 10th class certificate. But I have already uploaded passport for Travel document, hence had the doubt.


Don't you have a clear scan copy before that? If yes you can upload.
And I think only passport copy will not help. CO may contact for birth certificate. So, better give birth certificate or Tenth. Other members can share your experience. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

kinnu369 said:


> Don't you have a clear scan copy before that? If yes you can upload.
> And I think only passport copy will not help. CO may contact for birth certificate. So, better give birth certificate or Tenth. Other members can share your experience.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes, Passport alone would not be enough.

I have given marriage certificate, Aadhar card, along with 10th marksheet for dob proof.

GunBun.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyneha

kinnu369 said:


> madhulika_singh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, my 10th class certificate if little tempered. Some mice ate a part of that (I know it sounds weird)
> so, I was thinking of uploading Passport for same, rather that 10th class certificate. But I have already uploaded passport for Travel document, hence had the doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a clear scan copy before that? If yes you can upload.
> And I think only passport copy will not help. CO may contact for birth certificate. So, better give birth certificate or Tenth. Other members can share your experience.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Since my birth certificate was in Hindi, I provided statutory declaration for birth along with passport and 10th certificate.


----------



## saikat

Mates, Happy to inform you that got my grant today noon. This forum guided me to have my patience. Thank you very much everyone for ur thoughts. 


ANZ: 263312
Invited : 6th sep
Lodged: 2nd nov
Grant : 19th april
Direct grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boombaya

saikat said:


> Mates, Happy to inform you that got my grant today noon. This forum guided me to have my patience. Thank you very much everyone for ur thoughts.
> 
> 
> ANZ: 263312
> Invited : 6th sep
> Lodged: 2nd nov
> Grant : 19th april
> Direct grant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## austaspirant

saikat said:


> Mates, Happy to inform you that got my grant today noon. This forum guided me to have my patience. Thank you very much everyone for ur thoughts.
> 
> 
> ANZ: 263312
> Invited : 6th sep
> Lodged: 2nd nov
> Grant : 19th april
> Direct grant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Congrats!


----------



## mitali241086

Hi Saikat,

Congratulations for your grant:smile:

I am waiting for a long time without any CO contact. Did you apply through an agent or process it yourself?



saikat said:


> Mates, Happy to inform you that got my grant today noon. This forum guided me to have my patience. Thank you very much everyone for ur thoughts.
> 
> 
> ANZ: 263312
> Invited : 6th sep
> Lodged: 2nd nov
> Grant : 19th april
> Direct grant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloem87

vineetanandjha said:


> You will have to visit once before the IED (Initial entry date ) mentioned on your Visa. The visit can be short one, a week or even smaller.
> After that IED visit you can travel any time in 5 Years.
> 
> If you don't travel before IED your PR (189 or 190) will be invalidated. Under Special circumstances your CO can extend your IED by few Weeks or a month or so but not very log.
> 
> You will need RRV (resident return visa) if you travel after 5 years. Getting RRV for PR holders is quiet quick and easy and only a small cost involved.
> 
> If you Stay in AUS for 4 years you can apply for AUS citizenship. If you get AUS citizenship you can Apply for AUS passport after which you will never need any visa to travel to AUS.


Thank you, do you know normally how long in the the future the IED normally is?

Also, I already have a holiday visa for up until Feb next year and am going to Aus in December this year. Do you know if it is ok that I already have the holiday visa while applying for this one? Also if the 189 visa is granted before I go in December, will the visit in December count?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kinnu369

saikat said:


> Mates, Happy to inform you that got my grant today noon. This forum guided me to have my patience. Thank you very much everyone for ur thoughts.
> 
> 
> ANZ: 263312
> Invited : 6th sep
> Lodged: 2nd nov
> Grant : 19th april
> Direct grant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## saikat

mitali241086 said:


> Hi Saikat,
> 
> Congratulations for your grant
> 
> I am waiting for a long time without any CO contact. Did you apply through an agent or process it yourself?


Mine through agent. But that's not make any difference. I am not satisfied with them and following this forum helped me lot. 

I hope u will get ur grant soon. God bless.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielo

*189 grant received*

Hi all,

I'm very happy to inform you that my fiancée and I received the grant today!

Here are the details:

EOI 189 (70 points): 01.09.2017
Invitation received: 05.09.2017
Medicals: 16.10.2017
Application submitted: 28.10.2017
PCC submitted: 13.12.2017
CO contact: 10.01.2018
Replied: 22.01.2018
Grant: 19.04.2018
IED: 20.10.2018

This forum has helped me a lot on the way to the grant - *thanks a lot* to Newbienz and many others!!

I wish everybody who don't have their grants (or even ITAs) yet best of luck!!!


----------



## vivek101

danielo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm very happy to inform you that my fiancée and I received the grant today!
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> EOI 189 (70 points): 01.09.2017
> Invitation received: 05.09.2017
> Medicals: 16.10.2017
> Application submitted: 28.10.2017
> PCC submitted: 13.12.2017
> CO contact: 10.01.2018
> Replied: 22.01.2018
> Grant: 19.04.2018
> IED: 20.10.2018
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot on the way to the grant - *thanks a lot* to Newbienz and many others!!
> 
> I wish everybody who don't have their grants (or even ITAs) yet best of luck!!!


Congratulations. 
Although I should admit that you must have had a really strong reason to move out of a country like Germany.


----------



## madhulika_singh

kinnu369 said:


> Don't you have a clear scan copy before that? If yes you can upload.
> And I think only passport copy will not help. CO may contact for birth certificate. So, better give birth certificate or Tenth. Other members can share your experience.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes, I do have a xerox of 10th certificate. the original is tempered, xerox is still intact. Can i upload the scanned copy of xerox of 10th certificate ? I assumed that only color scan is acceptable.


----------



## lingling

Bloem87 said:


> Thank you, do you know normally how long in the the future the IED normally is?
> 
> Also, I already have a holiday visa for up until Feb next year and am going to Aus in December this year. Do you know if it is ok that I already have the holiday visa while applying for this one? Also if the 189 visa is granted before I go in December, will the visit in December count?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Remember member sharing that IED will be 1 year from PCC or medical, whichever is shorter.

I also have a valid tourist visa till July this year and asked my agent about it. He said the 189 grant will override the tourist visa.

If u visit Australia after grant in Dec, it would be considered as initial entry if yr IED is later than Dec. Otherwise, u will have to make a trip before Dec.


----------



## Anonymous200187

Hi guys...
Finally the most awaited emails were received this morning for me and my family...

My timeline is given below:
ANZSCO code: 233511
Invitation: Sep 2017
Lodged: 14th Nov 2017
Medicals done on 24th Nov 2017
CO contact: 6th Feb 2018 requested form 80 for me n my wife and saudi PCC for my wife.
Replied on 26th Feb
Employement verification: 16.04.2018
GRANT: 19.04.2018
IED: 24th November 2018 (linked with medicals)
It came sooner for me than expected.
Thank you guys for all the support and i might miss this routine of mine, checking this forum everyday 😊
Good luck to those who are still waiting. Be patient and God will definitely be kind soon.


----------



## Kazana

Hi fellas,

Should i renew my passport before or after validation? My passport is expiring next year and i need to validate my visa this June. Or it makes no different?


----------



## Bloem87

lingling said:


> Remember member sharing that IED will be 1 year from PCC or medical, whichever is shorter.
> 
> I also have a valid tourist visa till July this year and asked my agent about it. He said the 189 grant will override the tourist visa.
> 
> If u visit Australia after grant in Dec, it would be considered as initial entry if yr IED is later than Dec. Otherwise, u will have to make a trip before Dec.


PCC? 

Also why would I need to make a trip before December if it IED if before December?


----------



## sultan_azam

Kazana said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Should i renew my passport before or after validation? My passport is expiring next year and i need to validate my visa this June. Or it makes no different?


i think it will be better to go ahead with the short trip as of now and update passport later on


----------



## sultan_azam

danielo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm very happy to inform you that my fiancée and I received the grant today!
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> EOI 189 (70 points): 01.09.2017
> Invitation received: 05.09.2017
> Medicals: 16.10.2017
> Application submitted: 28.10.2017
> PCC submitted: 13.12.2017
> CO contact: 10.01.2018
> Replied: 22.01.2018
> Grant: 19.04.2018
> IED: 20.10.2018
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot on the way to the grant - *thanks a lot* to Newbienz and many others!!
> 
> I wish everybody who don't have their grants (or even ITAs) yet best of luck!!!



congratulations for the visa grant... enjoy


----------



## sultan_azam

Anonymous200187 said:


> Hi guys...
> Finally the most awaited emails were received this morning for me and my family...
> 
> My timeline is given below:
> ANZSCO code: 233511
> Invitation: Sep 2017
> Lodged: 14th Nov 2017
> Medicals done on 24th Nov 2017
> CO contact: 6th Feb 2018 requested form 80 for me n my wife and saudi PCC for my wife.
> Replied on 26th Feb
> Employement verification: 16.04.2018
> GRANT: 19.04.2018
> IED: 24th November 2018 (linked with medicals)
> It came sooner for me than expected.
> Thank you guys for all the support and i might miss this routine of mine, checking this forum everyday 😊
> Good luck to those who are still waiting. Be patient and God will definitely be kind soon.


congratulations and good luck


----------



## malik.afnan134

Hello Sultan Bhai,

I have a question for how many months we can keep the application on hold, as my wife is pregnant I want to inform the dept in July or August and due date is dec. will it be ok

More over shall I upload all the documents except wife’s medical 

Kindly provide your input 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birinder

Received Grant for my family and I on 16 the April 2018.
Timeline as under:
ANZCO Code: 263311
Date of invite: 19 September 2017
Date of visa application: 13 November 2017
CO contact date: 1 Feb 2018 for spouse's degree award certificate and transcripts that I forgot to upload while uploading all other documents
Replied to CO query on the same day
Grant date:16 April 2018

Wish you all gud luck with your applications...cheers!


----------



## Kazana

sultan_azam said:


> i think it will be better to go ahead with the short trip as of now and update passport later on




Thanks Sultan I think tht be good too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

madhulika_singh said:


> Yes, I do have a xerox of 10th certificate. the original is tempered, xerox is still intact. Can i upload the scanned copy of xerox of 10th certificate ? I assumed that only color scan is acceptable.


You can certify the b/w copy and upload. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigravi

Hi,can anyone advise on how much time Indian Consulate in USA takes to provide a PCC?

Thanks


----------



## elmotoAU

Hi! In filling out the 17 section questionnaire for the visa application, there is a text box for "Give Details" in the Health exam section. What do i need to put there? I had taken my medical exam earlier this day. I already have the HAP id. Thank you for anyone who can answer.


----------



## sultan_azam

ssvk2018 said:


> Two queries:
> 1. If my acs assessment is due for expiry, will i have to redo the assessment? i have already submitted the visa application 2 months back
> 2. Do we get mails if the CO has requested for some information? or do we have to login to immi account to check if any info is requested?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


1. no need for reassessment, skill assessment should have been valid on the day you were invited which i think holds true in your case
2. intimation is sent to email registered for correspondence in the visa application


----------



## sultan_azam

saikat said:


> Mates, Happy to inform you that got my grant today noon. This forum guided me to have my patience. Thank you very much everyone for ur thoughts.
> 
> 
> ANZ: 263312
> Invited : 6th sep
> Lodged: 2nd nov
> Grant : 19th april
> Direct grant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


congratulations Saikat...


----------



## sidneysaad

By the grace of God, I've received grants for I, wife and baby boy today. It's been a long but very interesting journey. I am very grateful for this forum for a lot of help.
My IED is 7th August 2018.


----------



## Gautam_K

Hi Guys,
I have received email communication from department and they have asked for employment reference letter from my current company. I have following queries regarding the same:-
a. My company doesn't provide employment reference letter for visa purpose. That's why I had provided a colleague's reference letter in the first place as per the format suggest by them. How can I go ahead in this case?
b. Can I reply to the department email that I have received for documents and ask them to suggest an alternate since my company doesn't provide employment reference letter?
c. What other option do I have in this case?

Please suggest. Help needed urgently.


----------



## kinnu369

sidneysaad said:


> By the grace of God, I've received grants for I, wife and baby boy today. It's been a long but very interesting journey. I am very grateful for this forum for a lot of help.
> My IED is 7th August 2018.


Congrats mate! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sauravmishraid

It was a long journey,But it was worth it ..

Visa Subclass - 189
ANZSCO- 261313
ACS - 27th April, 2017 
PTE - 25th May
EOI - 3rd June
LOI - 26th July
First CO Contact - 29th Aug, Form 80, Overseas Remuneration
Change of Circumstances : Married 
Second CO Contact - 11th Dec/ Partner PCC, Functional English, Evidence of Relationship
Medicals Request - 16th Feb/ Link activated for Medicals
Third CO Contact -29th Mar/ Partner - Australian Values Statement
Fourth CO Contact - 18th April/ AFP PCC - Uploaded Same day
Grant - 19th April, 2018


----------



## kinnu369

sauravmishraid said:


> It was a long journey,But it was worth it ..
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189
> ANZSCO- 261313
> ACS - 27th April, 2017
> PTE - 25th May
> EOI - 3rd June
> LOI - 26th July
> First CO Contact - 29th Aug, Form 80, Overseas Remuneration
> Change of Circumstances : Married
> Second CO Contact - 11th Dec/ Partner PCC, Functional English, Evidence of Relationship
> Medicals Request - 16th Feb/ Link activated for Medicals
> Third CO Contact -29th Mar/ Partner - Australian Values Statement
> Fourth CO Contact - 18th April/ AFP PCC - Uploaded Same day
> Grant - 19th April, 2018


Congrats mate! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## boombaya

sauravmishraid said:


> It was a long journey,But it was worth it ..
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189
> ANZSCO- 261313
> ACS - 27th April, 2017
> PTE - 25th May
> EOI - 3rd June
> LOI - 26th July
> First CO Contact - 29th Aug, Form 80, Overseas Remuneration
> Change of Circumstances : Married
> Second CO Contact - 11th Dec/ Partner PCC, Functional English, Evidence of Relationship
> Medicals Request - 16th Feb/ Link activated for Medicals
> Third CO Contact -29th Mar/ Partner - Australian Values Statement
> Fourth CO Contact - 18th April/ AFP PCC - Uploaded Same day
> Grant - 19th April, 2018


Congratulations!!


----------



## rahulpop1

sauravmishraid said:


> It was a long journey,But it was worth it ..
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189
> ANZSCO- 261313
> ACS - 27th April, 2017
> PTE - 25th May
> EOI - 3rd June
> LOI - 26th July
> First CO Contact - 29th Aug, Form 80, Overseas Remuneration
> Change of Circumstances : Married
> Second CO Contact - 11th Dec/ Partner PCC, Functional English, Evidence of Relationship
> Medicals Request - 16th Feb/ Link activated for Medicals
> Third CO Contact -29th Mar/ Partner - Australian Values Statement
> Fourth CO Contact - 18th April/ AFP PCC - Uploaded Same day
> Grant - 19th April, 2018


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boombaya

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received email communication from department and they have asked for employment reference letter from my current company. I have following queries regarding the same:-
> a. My company doesn't provide employment reference letter for visa purpose. That's why I had provided a colleague's reference letter in the first place as per the format suggest by them. How can I go ahead in this case?
> b. Can I reply to the department email that I have received for documents and ask them to suggest an alternate since my company doesn't provide employment reference letter?
> c. What other option do I have in this case?
> 
> Please suggest. Help needed urgently.


Are you able to get your manager/supervisor/colleague with higher position to write the reference letter with the company letterhead for you?

The reference letter that your colleague provided must be formal as well, with company letterhead etc.


----------



## klusarun

sauravmishraid said:


> It was a long journey,But it was worth it ..
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189
> 
> ANZSCO- 261313
> 
> ACS - 27th April, 2017
> 
> PTE - 25th May
> 
> EOI - 3rd June
> 
> LOI - 26th July
> 
> First CO Contact - 29th Aug, Form 80, Overseas Remuneration
> 
> Change of Circumstances : Married
> 
> Second CO Contact - 11th Dec/ Partner PCC, Functional English, Evidence of Relationship
> 
> Medicals Request - 16th Feb/ Link activated for Medicals
> 
> Third CO Contact -29th Mar/ Partner - Australian Values Statement
> 
> Fourth CO Contact - 18th April/ AFP PCC - Uploaded Same day
> 
> Grant - 19th April, 2018




Congrats


----------



## AP1187

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received email communication from department and they have asked for employment reference letter from my current company. I have following queries regarding the same:-
> a. My company doesn't provide employment reference letter for visa purpose. That's why I had provided a colleague's reference letter in the first place as per the format suggest by them. How can I go ahead in this case?
> b. Can I reply to the department email that I have received for documents and ask them to suggest an alternate since my company doesn't provide employment reference letter?
> c. What other option do I have in this case?
> 
> Please suggest. Help needed urgently.


I'm guessing you work for TCS. Try to get a letter from your client if you have a good relationship with your client. Also send an email to your company HR asking for this document and that it is needed for visa purposes. Once you get a reply from your HR saying that they do not issue such letters, take a printout of that email and upload it along with your other documents.


----------



## expat_user_25

craigravi said:


> Hi,can anyone advise on how much time Indian Consulate in USA takes to provide a PCC?
> 
> Thanks




Within 10 business days.


----------



## sultan_azam

sauravmishraid said:


> It was a long journey,But it was worth it ..
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189
> ANZSCO- 261313
> ACS - 27th April, 2017
> PTE - 25th May
> EOI - 3rd June
> LOI - 26th July
> First CO Contact - 29th Aug, Form 80, Overseas Remuneration
> Change of Circumstances : Married
> Second CO Contact - 11th Dec/ Partner PCC, Functional English, Evidence of Relationship
> Medicals Request - 16th Feb/ Link activated for Medicals
> Third CO Contact -29th Mar/ Partner - Australian Values Statement
> Fourth CO Contact - 18th April/ AFP PCC - Uploaded Same day
> Grant - 19th April, 2018


congratulations Saurav


----------



## dillipreddy

Hello, 

I have some queries, do i need to get reveling letter from my company before leaving to Australia,
because they are giving that letter and i have no bond with them and no other written agreements, and im not going to use the experience either from that company. But they have my grant letters i sent them becoz they wanna see those letters


----------



## sultan_azam

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received email communication from department and they have asked for employment reference letter from my current company. I have following queries regarding the same:-
> a. My company doesn't provide employment reference letter for visa purpose. That's why I had provided a colleague's reference letter in the first place as per the format suggest by them. How can I go ahead in this case?
> b. Can I reply to the department email that I have received for documents and ask them to suggest an alternate since my company doesn't provide employment reference letter?
> c. What other option do I have in this case?
> 
> Please suggest. Help needed urgently.


I guess you are claiming experience points for current company, if that is the case then reply to DIBP stating the fact that your company doesnt provides reference letter due to their policy and hence you have provided SD 

if possible give other documents which justify your work experience in nominated occupation


----------



## sultan_azam

sidneysaad said:


> By the grace of God, I've received grants for I, wife and baby boy today. It's been a long but very interesting journey. I am very grateful for this forum for a lot of help.
> My IED is 7th August 2018.


congratulations....


----------



## sultan_azam

dillipreddy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have some queries, do i need to get reveling letter from my company before leaving to Australia,
> because they are giving that letter and i have no bond with them and no other written agreements, and im not going to use the experience either from that company. But they have my grant letters i sent them becoz they wanna see those letters


"they" & "them" are confusing me

anyway if you have your visa granted then no need to send relieving letters to DIBP, just keep a scanned copy of them with you, this may help in employment later on

a relieving letter or experience certificate or service certificate will be good for the uncertain future


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

congratulations saurav.. could you care to tell me what is "Australian Values Statement"? 

thanks



sauravmishraid said:


> It was a long journey,But it was worth it ..
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189
> ANZSCO- 261313
> ACS - 27th April, 2017
> PTE - 25th May
> EOI - 3rd June
> LOI - 26th July
> First CO Contact - 29th Aug, Form 80, Overseas Remuneration
> Change of Circumstances : Married
> Second CO Contact - 11th Dec/ Partner PCC, Functional English, Evidence of Relationship
> Medicals Request - 16th Feb/ Link activated for Medicals
> Third CO Contact -29th Mar/ Partner - Australian Values Statement
> Fourth CO Contact - 18th April/ AFP PCC - Uploaded Same day
> Grant - 19th April, 2018


----------



## JIME2017

Hi All

This is wrt to Pf statement in India.
Need few inputs on the pf statements upload.

Can we upload the epf statement generated from epfo website . Or are documents to be notarized or certified before upload.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085

JIME2017 said:


> Hi All
> 
> This is wrt to Pf statement in India.
> Need few inputs on the pf statements upload.
> 
> Can we upload the epf statement generated from epfo website . Or are documents to be notarized or certified before upload.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


You can use them directly ...these are going to be colored with logo and all..!!
Simply upload...if b&w in that case you need to notarize them.


----------



## peRFect19

anant.b.mahajan said:


> congratulations saurav.. could you care to tell me what is "Australian Values Statement"?
> 
> thanks


More like a code of ethics to be followed by each resident/citizen residing in Australia. 

Australian Values Statement

Generally, there is a line item included as a checkbox in the visa application form regarding your acceptance to the Australian Values Statement.


----------



## kriadhra

Dear Expats,

Happy to share that got my grant notification today. After a long time finally, we got the grant(Direct Grant ).

Thank you so much for all your support. 

Now, I have one more problem please give your opinion on how to solve my issue.

My wife had delivered a baby (It's a girl again) on 9th April. I was waiting for the discharge and other formalities to apply for a birth certificate and passport. Was thinking to submit the newborn form once I got the passport. But today we got the grant, now am confused on which visa I should apply for my 2nd child.

First Entry date is 13 June 2018.

Should I inform about this to my GSM officer?

I am also confused with the new born information provided in the grant letter. 



> Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an
> Australian citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to
> your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the
> department’s website


What is the exact meaning of this? Even I cant travel with the grant?

Which Visa type Shall I apply to take my child at least for the first entry?


----------



## JIME2017

ENGINEER291085 said:


> You can use them directly ...these are going to be colored with logo and all..!!
> Simply upload...if b&w in that case you need to notarize them.


Thank you for the info 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star

peRFect19 said:


> More like a code of ethics to be followed by each resident/citizen residing in Australia.
> 
> Australian Values Statement
> 
> Generally, there is a line item included as a checkbox in the visa application form regarding your acceptance to the Australian Values Statement.


M not sure if i did that...so adding seperate file for this will work? for me n wife?


----------



## sultan_azam

JIME2017 said:


> Hi All
> 
> This is wrt to Pf statement in India.
> Need few inputs on the pf statements upload.
> 
> Can we upload the epf statement generated from epfo website . Or are documents to be notarized or certified before upload.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


upload the one you get from epfo site, directly


----------



## sultan_azam

kriadhra said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Happy to share that got my grant notification today. After a long time finally, we got the grant(Direct Grant ).
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support.
> 
> Now, I have one more problem please give your opinion on how to solve my issue.
> 
> My wife had delivered a baby (It's a girl again) on 9th April. I was waiting for the discharge and other formalities to apply for a birth certificate and passport. Was thinking to submit the newborn form once I got the passport. But today we got the grant, now am confused on which visa I should apply for my 2nd child.
> 
> First Entry date is 13 June 2018.
> 
> Should I inform about this to my GSM officer?
> 
> I am also confused with the new born information provided in the grant letter.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the exact meaning of this? Even I cant travel with the grant?
> 
> Which Visa type Shall I apply to take my child at least for the first entry?


congratulations for the visa grant, relax and enjoy, there is nothing to worry

inform your situation to [email protected] or [email protected], explain them the facts with supporting documents(your wife' discharge certificate from hospital, birth certificate) etc, ask them a waiver on ied condition, 

in such cases they give waiver for females, a friend of mine had similar condition in which his wife's ied condition was waived off but not for him

if you want to apply for your new born child, apply tourist visa as of now, later on apply 101 visa


----------



## kriadhra

Thank you so much, Sultan. I was worried and thinking the same option. But needed an expert advice.

My interpretation of the grant letter is wrong I think. I and my family members can travel. Only for my 2nd child, I should get any one of the applicable visas. 

I will send an email immediately by stating the condition.


----------



## vivek101

I've worked with 4 companies in my career so far and tried a lot to procure RnR on the company letter head from each of them. But to no avail!
Hence, I had to submit notarized affidavits signed by my ex-supervisors and the present one by a senior colleague (for obvious reasons).
Unfortunately, 2 of my earlier supervisors have left their respective organisations recently. So there's no way the CO could touch base with them on their official email IDs that are mentioned in the affidavits.
I hope the CO doesn't put my application indefinitely on hold by insisting to get RnR on company the letter head. 

Any advice?


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

ok thanks.. i thought it was another form  i think i have checked that in application.



peRFect19 said:


> More like a code of ethics to be followed by each resident/citizen residing in Australia.
> 
> Australian Values Statement
> 
> Generally, there is a line item included as a checkbox in the visa application form regarding your acceptance to the Australian Values Statement.


----------



## sultan_azam

kriadhra said:


> Thank you so much, Sultan. I was worried and thinking the same option. But needed an expert advice.
> 
> My interpretation of the grant letter is wrong I think. I and my family members can travel. Only for my 2nd child, I should get any one of the applicable visas.
> 
> I will send an email immediately by stating the condition.


yes, you + spouse + first child can definitely travel if you have received grant letter

correctly said you need visa for 2nd child to enter Australia, however it becomes difficult to travel with 1-2 month old baby, so better get a waiver for your wife's IED and/or apply 2nd child's tourist visa just in case request for waiver is not entertained


----------



## sultan_azam

vivek101 said:


> I've worked with 4 companies in my career so far and tried a lot to procure RnR on the company letter head from each of them. But to no avail!
> Hence, I had to submit notarized affidavits signed by my ex-supervisors and the present one by a senior colleague (for obvious reasons).
> Unfortunately, 2 of my earlier supervisors have left their respective organisations recently. So there's no way the CO could touch base with them on their official email IDs that are mentioned in the affidavits.
> I hope the CO doesn't put my application indefinitely on hold by insisting to get RnR on company the letter head.
> 
> Any advice?


1. you can update change of your referee's circumstances i.e. change in their contact details 
2. try for rnr from company HR 
3. DIBP will verify your employment , if they dont get proper reply then they will intimate you


----------



## wahajmeer

KVK said:


> Do you have any data source for the information? I am not doubting on the authenticity of the information, just wanted to keep myself up to date.


Hi mate,
If you look in immitracker, there are less number of people being invited since January. 600 per month compared to 2500+ before that. Which will result in less people applying for 189 visas due to reduced invites. Which will in turn result in applications being processed quicker.
Regards

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
LODGED ON 02-04-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## mohdjahangir

sultan_azam said:


> yes, you + spouse + first child can definitely travel if you have received grant letter
> 
> correctly said you need visa for 2nd child to enter Australia, however it becomes difficult to travel with 1-2 month old baby, so better get a waiver for your wife's IED and/or apply 2nd child's tourist visa just in case request for waiver is not entertained


You need to apply Child visa 101.

Refer following link:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/life/chil


----------



## dipesh_handa

Guys need one help.

I wish to lodge application to EA for skill assessment. In documentation are we required to submit the Provident Fund statements as a proof of employment?

If yes, then I am not having most of the PF statements as my PF account is closed. So, what alternative documents I can submit?

Please help me.


----------



## luvjd

dipesh_handa said:


> Guys need one help.
> 
> I wish to lodge application to EA for skill assessment. In documentation are we required to submit the Provident Fund statements as a proof of employment?
> 
> If yes, then I am not having most of the PF statements as my PF account is closed. So, what alternative documents I can submit?
> 
> Please help me.


Secondary evidence need not be PF statements. It can be anything like IT Returns etc.
So if you have any other secondary evidence document, you need not worry.


----------



## saviour23

dipesh_handa said:


> Guys need one help.
> 
> I wish to lodge application to EA for skill assessment. In documentation are we required to submit the Provident Fund statements as a proof of employment?
> 
> If yes, then I am not having most of the PF statements as my PF account is closed. So, what alternative documents I can submit?
> 
> Please help me.


Form 16 , IT returns, Bank statement of salary account can be used.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinoonline

Hello everyone. Please engineers in the house, I’d like to know if someone can assess as a Structural Engineer with a degree in Metallurgical & Materials Engr. I’ve had little experience in structures and done some academic projects related to structural engineering. My concern is the deviation of my degree from my occupation of interest. Please has anyone gotten positive assessment in Structural Engineering without a Civil Engineering degree?

PS: I don't intend to claim work experience points.

Thanks everyone


----------



## ssvk2018

Martinoonline said:


> Hello everyone. Please engineers in the house, I’d like to know if someone can assess as a Structural Engineer with a degree in Metallurgical & Materials Engr. I’ve had little experience in structures and done some academic projects related to structural engineering. My concern is the deviation of my degree from my occupation of interest. Please has anyone gotten positive assessment in Structural Engineering without a Civil Engineering degree?
> 
> PS: I don't intend to claim work experience points.
> 
> Thanks everyone


 please log these queries in the relevant thread. or create a new thread. you'll get better help there. 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

rahul7star said:


> M not sure if i did that...so adding seperate file for this will work? for me n wife?


You can confirm it from your application form. If you've checked that line item, you should be good.


----------



## Chaudang277

I got my grant yester day for me and my wife
Details as below
Civil Engineer
Lodged 9th Nov
Co contact 26th Jan
IP 26th Jan
Grant 21st April

Good luck to all of u guys


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends,

I wish to change status of my spouse from non-migrating dependent to migrating dependent in my 189 visa application. As per my knowledge i need to file a form 1221 (Notification of changes in circumstances) and upload form 1436 to my immiaccount.

Is it right?

Furthermore, while filling form 1436, it asks for Method of payment. What should i mention to answer this question as i have not paid additional applicant charge yet?

Will the CO send me an invoice to pay additional applicant charge later on?

Please guide me...

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Chaudang277 said:


> I got my grant yester day for me and my wife
> Details as below
> Civil Engineer
> Lodged 9th Nov
> Co contact 26th Jan
> IP 26th Jan
> Grant 21st April
> 
> Good luck to all of u guys


congratulations for the grant


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations! Good luck in Australia!

Also a Civil Engineer here, good to see what the timeline is like!



Chaudang277 said:


> I got my grant yester day for me and my wife
> Details as below
> Civil Engineer
> Lodged 9th Nov
> Co contact 26th Jan
> IP 26th Jan
> Grant 21st April
> 
> Good luck to all of u guys


----------



## kinnu369

Chaudang277 said:


> I got my grant yester day for me and my wife
> Details as below
> Civil Engineer
> Lodged 9th Nov
> Co contact 26th Jan
> IP 26th Jan
> Grant 21st April
> 
> Good luck to all of u guys


Congrats Chaudang! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

HI all
I had submitted all my docs on Jan 19, any idea how long it takes to get visa ?
the case officer also has not been assigned yet, application status shows Received.

Thanks


----------



## JIME2017

andyrent said:


> HI all
> I had submitted all my docs on Jan 19, any idea how long it takes to get visa ?
> the case officer also has not been assigned yet, application status shows Received.
> 
> Thanks


Processing of visas are till Nov 26 which is been updated as GSM allocation date. 
Once they update it(hopefully next week) to new set of dates and Jan 19 falls within this dates you can expect a faster processing within another 3 months. Else you might need to wait further. Anyways post Nov 26 the no: of visas lodged are lesser hence you can expect a faster processing.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## JIME2017

JIME2017 said:


> Processing of visas are till Nov 26 which is been updated as GSM allocation date.
> Once they update it(hopefully next week) to new set of dates and Jan 19 falls within this dates you can expect a faster processing within another 3 months. Else you might need to wait further. Anyways post Nov 26 the no: of visas lodged are lesser hence you can expect a faster processing.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Please refer below link

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav...es-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558

Chaudang277 said:


> I got my grant yester day for me and my wife
> Details as below
> Civil Engineer
> Lodged 9th Nov
> Co contact 26th Jan
> IP 26th Jan
> Grant 21st April
> 
> Good luck to all of u guys


Congrats


----------



## VIMAL11235

*189 section - EOI submitted for self only - Invite has arrived*

*Desperate to submit VISA. Requesting prior clarification before submitting it. Hope this is the correc thread. Didn't get a reply in the last one*

Hi All,

I did read the replies posted in this thread.

I have a few questions though. I had submitted my EOI in the same way / mindset mentioned in the previous posts from this thread. I thought of applying for Me first and then next for my Family.

So, I had submitted my EOI with a reference for my Wife and Kid to be part of future applications. I have not provided educational details for My Wife or anything for that matter so as to claim points.

I got 75 points and was requested to apply for a VISA.

1. Since I have not mentioned my Wife's details in EoI, can I include them as part of the VISA application and get VISAs for them as well?
2. I understand from this Thread and others that there is a bit of confusion on whether the spouse has to take IELTS as well. Kindly advise
3. Basic Question - I got my invite on March 21 and have till May 20 th to apply. 
My understanding is that this duration is for just submitting the application and not for putting in the documents and sealing the end to end process. Documentation and health tests would follow and could cross the date as well. Kindly advise.


----------



## internationalcanuck

It is not a requirement for your spouse to take the the IELTS or PTE or show they have function english, but if they don't, then you have to pay a huge fee, $4885 AUD.
Your spouse only needs to get average score of 4.5 in IELTS, or 30 on the PTE.

It's best if you try.



VIMAL11235 said:


> *Desperate to submit VISA. Requesting prior clarification before submitting it. Hope this is the correc thread. Didn't get a reply in the last one*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I did read the replies posted in this thread.
> 
> I have a few questions though. I had submitted my EOI in the same way / mindset mentioned in the previous posts from this thread. I thought of applying for Me first and then next for my Family.
> 
> So, I had submitted my EOI with a reference for my Wife and Kid to be part of future applications. I have not provided educational details for My Wife or anything for that matter so as to claim points.
> 
> I got 75 points and was requested to apply for a VISA.
> 
> 1. Since I have not mentioned my Wife's details in EoI, can I include them as part of the VISA application and get VISAs for them as well?
> 2. I understand from this Thread and others that there is a bit of confusion on whether the spouse has to take IELTS as well. Kindly advise
> 3. Basic Question - I got my invite on March 21 and have till May 20 th to apply.
> My understanding is that this duration is for just submitting the application and not for putting in the documents and sealing the end to end process. Documentation and health tests would follow and could cross the date as well. Kindly advise.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hi,

My degree is in civil engineering, but my work experience was in Facade Engineering (something you cannot get a university degree in), They still assessed my work experience towards civil engineering. I believe as long as you can show your work experience has still been some kind of engineer, they will count it.

Engineer's Australia after they look at your degree/work experience they will tell you in their Migration Skills Assessment which ANZSCO they assessed you for. 



Martinoonline said:


> Hello everyone. Please engineers in the house, I’d like to know if someone can assess as a Structural Engineer with a degree in Metallurgical & Materials Engr. I’ve had little experience in structures and done some academic projects related to structural engineering. My concern is the deviation of my degree from my occupation of interest. Please has anyone gotten positive assessment in Structural Engineering without a Civil Engineering degree?
> 
> PS: I don't intend to claim work experience points.
> 
> Thanks everyone


----------



## Ismiya

Friends, I have one doubt that I got my pcc in india done on 15th December but I m lodging visa now only. 23rd April. 
1. Is there any expiry date for pcc? 
2. Is it make any problem in IED?
3. When can we renew it?
Please help me to overcome these things.


----------



## luvjd

Ismiya said:


> Friends, I have one doubt that I got my pcc in india done on 15th December but I m lodging visa now only. 23rd April.
> 1. Is there any expiry date for pcc?
> 2. Is it make any problem in IED?
> 3. When can we renew it?
> Please help me to overcome these things.


1. One year from the date of issue
2. Your IED will be one year from the date of issue of your PCC (or medical), whichever is earlier. So if you are granted the visa based on your current PCC, your IED will be 15 December 2018.
3. If you want your IED to be delayed, you can get a fresh PCC now and upload instead of the old PCC.


----------



## Ismiya

Thanks for ur response. And one more doubt is if I didn't get grant mail before 15th Dec mean? What will be the problem? Even if I get in November mean also very short time we may get right? Will they do like that? Please help to clarify.


luvjd said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, I have one doubt that I got my pcc in india done on 15th December but I m lodging visa now only. 23rd April.
> 1. Is there any expiry date for pcc?
> 2. Is it make any problem in IED?
> 3. When can we renew it?
> Please help me to overcome these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. One year from the date of issue
> 2. Your IED will be one year from the date of issue of your PCC (or medical), whichever is earlier. So if you are granted the visa based on your current PCC, your IED will be 15 December 2018.
> 3. If you want your IED to be delayed, you can get a fresh PCC now and upload instead of the old PCC.
Click to expand...


----------



## luvjd

Ismiya said:


> Thanks for ur response. And one more doubt is if I didn't get grant mail before 15th Dec mean? What will be the problem? Even if I get in November mean also very short time we may get right? Will they do like that? Please help to clarify.


If you don't get the grant before Dec 15th, CO will ask you to submit new PCC.
Yes, but it depends on the CO. He may or may not delay the IED date.


----------



## Ismiya

Thanks a lot. I got it.


luvjd said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ur response. And one more doubt is if I didn't get grant mail before 15th Dec mean? What will be the problem? Even if I get in November mean also very short time we may get right? Will they do like that? Please help to clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't get the grant before Dec 15th, CO will ask you to submit new PCC.
> Yes, but it depends on the CO. He may or may not delay the IED date.
Click to expand...


----------



## austaspirant

No grant today, no update in immitracker


----------



## mohdjahangir

austaspirant said:


> No grant today, no update in immitracker


immitracker is not real time. People usually don't update it regularly. 

Still, it gives you an indicative figure.


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi Friends,

Got my 190 NSW grant today.
I know this forum is for 189 but wanted to help people for uploading documents.
Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.

Primary Applicant-
Travel Document- Passport
Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
Identity- Adhaar Card
Language Ability- PTE
Character- PCC, Form 80
Skill Assessment- ACS
Qualifications Overseas- Degree, marksheets
Work Experience Overseas- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Certificate
Others- Form 1221


Spouse(5 Points)-
Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
Language Ability- PTE
RelationShip- Marriage Certificate, Change of Name Affidevit, Wedding pictures
Character- PCC, Form 80, Change of Name Affidevit
Form 1221- Form 1221
Travel Document- Passport
Others- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Cerificate
Others- ACS Skill Assessment, Degree, Marksheets


I learnt that CO's were asking for PF Proof to some of the cases, So i logged in the govt PF Account and downloaded PF Docs and uploaded in the application on 9th Feb (after 1 month Approx. of lodging the visa)
There were lot of CO contacts for Spouse Maiden Name PCC, so I played safe by getting Name Change Affidavit from the court.

Hope this would help you guys.

Best
Dheeraj


----------



## wizyali

#1793 (permalink) Add to wizyali's Reputation Report Post 
Old 18th April 2018, 02:00 PM
wizyali wizyali is online now
New Member

Join Date: Oct 2017
Location: Saudi Arabia
Posts: 3
Rep Power: 0
wizyali is on a distinguished road
1 likes given

Users Flag! Originally from pakistan. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default
Hello Every,
I lodge my visa on 4th November and medical on 28 November, CO contact was on 22 Jan 2018 and press IP button on 15th Feb. After that no contact from CO, right now according to myimmitracker people are getting grant for even mid of Nov 2017 but no update for me ..
this wait is killing me    


Regards,
Ali


----------



## vivek101

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my 190 NSW grant today.
> I know this forum is for 189 but wanted to help people for uploading documents.
> Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
> Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.
> 
> Primary Applicant-
> Travel Document- Passport
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Identity- Adhaar Card
> Language Ability- PTE
> Character- PCC, Form 80
> Skill Assessment- ACS
> Qualifications Overseas- Degree, marksheets
> Work Experience Overseas- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Certificate
> Others- Form 1221
> 
> 
> Spouse(5 Points)-
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Language Ability- PTE
> RelationShip- Marriage Certificate, Change of Name Affidevit, Wedding pictures
> Character- PCC, Form 80, Change of Name Affidevit
> Form 1221- Form 1221
> Travel Document- Passport
> Others- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Cerificate
> Others- ACS Skill Assessment, Degree, Marksheets
> 
> 
> I learnt that CO's were asking for PF Proof to some of the cases, So i logged in the govt PF Account and downloaded PF Docs and uploaded in the application on 9th Feb (after 1 month Approx. of lodging the visa)
> There were lot of CO contacts for Spouse Maiden Name PCC, so I played safe by getting Name Change Affidavit from the court.
> 
> Hope this would help you guys.
> 
> Best
> Dheeraj


Thank you Dheeraj. That was very helpful.


----------



## mohdjahangir

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my 190 NSW grant today.
> I know this forum is for 189 but wanted to help people for uploading documents.
> Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
> Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.
> 
> Primary Applicant-
> Travel Document- Passport
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Identity- Adhaar Card
> Language Ability- PTE
> Character- PCC, Form 80
> Skill Assessment- ACS
> Qualifications Overseas- Degree, marksheets
> Work Experience Overseas- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Certificate
> Others- Form 1221
> 
> 
> Spouse(5 Points)-
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Language Ability- PTE
> RelationShip- Marriage Certificate, Change of Name Affidevit, Wedding pictures
> Character- PCC, Form 80, Change of Name Affidevit
> Form 1221- Form 1221
> Travel Document- Passport
> Others- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Cerificate
> Others- ACS Skill Assessment, Degree, Marksheets
> 
> 
> I learnt that CO's were asking for PF Proof to some of the cases, So i logged in the govt PF Account and downloaded PF Docs and uploaded in the application on 9th Feb (after 1 month Approx. of lodging the visa)
> There were lot of CO contacts for Spouse Maiden Name PCC, so I played safe by getting Name Change Affidavit from the court.
> 
> Hope this would help you guys.
> 
> Best
> Dheeraj


Congrats Dheeraj!!!!

Based on the Dheeraj's case we can deduce that if your documentation is complete and genuine then chances are high that you will get grant within 3-4 months of first CO contact. This is because of less number of invitations after nov 2017

Good luck to all!!


----------



## VIMAL11235

internationalcanuck said:


> It is not a requirement for your spouse to take the the IELTS or PTE or show they have function english, but if they don't, then you have to pay a huge fee, $4885 AUD.
> Your spouse only needs to get average score of 4.5 in IELTS, or 30 on the PTE.
> 
> It's best if you try.


Thanks for this! Much Appreciated!

Additionally, could you please let Me know if you have any advise on the following as well?

I had submitted my EOI with a reference for my Wife and Kid to be part of future applications. I have not provided educational details for My Wife or anything for that matter so as to claim points.

I got 75 points and was requested to apply for a VISA.

1. Since I have not mentioned my Wife's details in EoI, can I include them as part of the VISA application and get VISAs for them as well?
2. Basic Question - I got my invite on March 21 and have till May 20 th to apply. 
My understanding is that this duration is for just submitting the application and not for putting in the documents and sealing the end to end process. Documentation and health tests would follow and could cross the date as well.

Kindly advise.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

congrats dheeraj. 
did you upload acs reference letters (used for ACS skill assessment)? is it really required?


dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my 190 NSW grant today.
> I know this forum is for 189 but wanted to help people for uploading documents.
> Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
> Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.
> 
> Primary Applicant-
> Travel Document- Passport
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Identity- Adhaar Card
> Language Ability- PTE
> Character- PCC, Form 80
> Skill Assessment- ACS
> Qualifications Overseas- Degree, marksheets
> Work Experience Overseas- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Certificate
> Others- Form 1221
> 
> 
> Spouse(5 Points)-
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Language Ability- PTE
> RelationShip- Marriage Certificate, Change of Name Affidevit, Wedding pictures
> Character- PCC, Form 80, Change of Name Affidevit
> Form 1221- Form 1221
> Travel Document- Passport
> Others- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Cerificate
> Others- ACS Skill Assessment, Degree, Marksheets
> 
> 
> I learnt that CO's were asking for PF Proof to some of the cases, So i logged in the govt PF Account and downloaded PF Docs and uploaded in the application on 9th Feb (after 1 month Approx. of lodging the visa)
> There were lot of CO contacts for Spouse Maiden Name PCC, so I played safe by getting Name Change Affidavit from the court.
> 
> Hope this would help you guys.
> 
> Best
> Dheeraj


----------



## dheerajsharma

anant.b.mahajan said:


> congrats dheeraj.
> did you upload acs reference letters (used for ACS skill assessment)? is it really required?


Yes, I did. It is an important document for proof of employment as it contains all information regarding joining date relieving date etc.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

i see 3 grants today... all Nov 22. so they are coming close to Nov 26. 



austaspirant said:


> No grant today, no update in immitracker


----------



## Ismiya

I uploaded documents wrongly. I upload my husbands document in my category. What to do for that..?? Please help friends, is that big issue? How to change that? I don't know please help. What would be the problems?


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

always include name of applicant in the document name. 
You upload the corrected version and mention that in the description. 



Ismiya said:


> I uploaded documents wrongly. I upload my husbands document in my category. What to do for that..?? Please help friends, is that big issue? How to change that? I don't know please help. What would be the problems?


----------



## KVK

mohdjahangir said:


> Congrats Dheeraj!!!!
> 
> Based on the Dheeraj's case we can deduce that if your documentation is complete and genuine then chances are high that you will get grant within 3-4 months of first CO contact. This is because of less number of invitations after nov 2017
> 
> Good luck to all!!


But the issue is CO contact has not happened, till now for Jan-18 applicants. If it is further going to take 3-4 more months, then it will leave us somewhere around 8-9 months of waiting, which is huge:bolt:


----------



## lingling

anant.b.mahajan said:


> i see 3 grants today... all Nov 22. so they are coming close to Nov 26.


Hi all, glad to share that I received my grant today for my family of 4. I had spoken to my ex bosses and hence can conclude that there were no EV.

My journey started back in Dec 2015 when I took my 1st English exam. So, for those who have ever thought about giving up, pls don't. I took 19x English exams (14x IELTS & 5 PTE) before I reach all my 8.0 in Sept 2017. Thereafter was another 2 mths of wait for invitation due to fake EOIs and called off invites.

Something interesting to share. My IED is 1 year from my medical completed date of 30/11/17 And not from PCC of Sept 2017. From what I have been reading thus far IED is normally dared from earlier dated doc which should have been my PCC.


----------



## vivek101

lingling said:


> Hi all, glad to share that I received my grant today for my family of 4. I had spoken to my ex bosses and hence can conclude that there were no EV.
> 
> My journey started back in Dec 2015 when I took my 1st English exam. So, for those who have ever thought about giving up, pls don't. I took 19x English exams (14x IELTS & 5 PTE) before I reach all my 8.0 in Sept 2017. Thereafter was another 2 mths of wait for invitation due to fake EOIs and called off invites.
> 
> Something interesting to share. My IED is 1 year from my medical completed date of 30/11/17 And not from PCC of Sept 2017. From what I have been reading thus far IED is normally dared from earlier dated doc which should have been my PCC.


19 exams! Goodness me...a rough calculation tells me that it's more than the actual visa cost.
Take a bow and a salute to your perseverance. I would've given up probably in just 3-4 attempts. Anyways..All is well that ends well.
Congratulations for a great future ahead.


----------



## yikes297

lingling said:


> Hi all, glad to share that I received my grant today for my family of 4. I had spoken to my ex bosses and hence can conclude that there were no EV.
> 
> My journey started back in Dec 2015 when I took my 1st English exam. So, for those who have ever thought about giving up, pls don't. I took 19x English exams (14x IELTS & 5 PTE) before I reach all my 8.0 in Sept 2017. Thereafter was another 2 mths of wait for invitation due to fake EOIs and called off invites.
> 
> Something interesting to share. My IED is 1 year from my medical completed date of 30/11/17 And not from PCC of Sept 2017. From what I have been reading thus far IED is normally dared from earlier dated doc which should have been my PCC.


Finally! Congrats!!


----------



## mitali241086

lingling said:


> Hi all, glad to share that I received my grant today for my family of 4. I had spoken to my ex bosses and hence can conclude that there were no EV.
> 
> My journey started back in Dec 2015 when I took my 1st English exam. So, for those who have ever thought about giving up, pls don't. I took 19x English exams (14x IELTS & 5 PTE) before I reach all my 8.0 in Sept 2017. Thereafter was another 2 mths of wait for invitation due to fake EOIs and called off invites.
> 
> Something interesting to share. My IED is 1 year from my medical completed date of 30/11/17 And not from PCC of Sept 2017. From what I have been reading thus far IED is normally dared from earlier dated doc which should have been my PCC.


Congratulations and I appreciate your patience


----------



## lingling

mitali241086 said:


> Congratulations and I appreciate your patience


Thanks.

Another note to share. My passport and 1 of my child's passport is 10+ days short of 6 months required for travel. In fact, this morning only I was discussing with my agent on this. He suggested us to quickly renew it in case CO contact the 2nd time for passport with validity exceeding 6 months. Hence, I planned to get the renewal done this weekend. 

So the approval within a couple of hours thereafter was a sweet surprise.


----------



## austaspirant

lingling said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Another note to share. My passport and 1 of my child's passport is 10+ days short of 6 months required for travel. In fact, this morning only I was discussing with my agent on this. He suggested us to quickly renew it in case CO contact the 2nd time for passport with validity exceeding 6 months. Hence, I planned to get the renewal done this weekend.
> 
> So the approval within a couple of hours thereafter was a sweet surprise.


Congrats buddy, I really appreciate your passions. Did CO asked for a fresh skill assessment, did you did the skill assessment from the assessing authority again after CO contact?


----------



## ajay1558

lingling said:


> Hi all, glad to share that I received my grant today for my family of 4. I had spoken to my ex bosses and hence can conclude that there were no EV.
> 
> My journey started back in Dec 2015 when I took my 1st English exam. So, for those who have ever thought about giving up, pls don't. I took 19x English exams (14x IELTS & 5 PTE) before I reach all my 8.0 in Sept 2017. Thereafter was another 2 mths of wait for invitation due to fake EOIs and called off invites.
> 
> Something interesting to share. My IED is 1 year from my medical completed date of 30/11/17 And not from PCC of Sept 2017. From what I have been reading thus far IED is normally dared from earlier dated doc which should have been my PCC.


Congrats lingling


----------



## ajay1558

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my 190 NSW grant today.
> I know this forum is for 189 but wanted to help people for uploading documents.
> Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
> Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.
> 
> Primary Applicant-
> Travel Document- Passport
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Identity- Adhaar Card
> Language Ability- PTE
> Character- PCC, Form 80
> Skill Assessment- ACS
> Qualifications Overseas- Degree, marksheets
> Work Experience Overseas- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Certificate
> Others- Form 1221
> 
> 
> Spouse(5 Points)-
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Language Ability- PTE
> RelationShip- Marriage Certificate, Change of Name Affidevit, Wedding pictures
> Character- PCC, Form 80, Change of Name Affidevit
> Form 1221- Form 1221
> Travel Document- Passport
> Others- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Cerificate
> Others- ACS Skill Assessment, Degree, Marksheets
> 
> 
> I learnt that CO's were asking for PF Proof to some of the cases, So i logged in the govt PF Account and downloaded PF Docs and uploaded in the application on 9th Feb (after 1 month Approx. of lodging the visa)
> There were lot of CO contacts for Spouse Maiden Name PCC, so I played safe by getting Name Change Affidavit from the court.
> 
> Hope this would help you guys.
> 
> Best
> Dheeraj


Congrats


----------



## ericxu

lingling said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Another note to share. My passport and 1 of my child's passport is 10+ days short of 6 months required for travel. In fact, this morning only I was discussing with my agent on this. He suggested us to quickly renew it in case CO contact the 2nd time for passport with validity exceeding 6 months. Hence, I planned to get the renewal done this weekend.
> 
> So the approval within a couple of hours thereafter was a sweet surprise.


Congrats! I was just wondering if your agent mentioned that the passport has to be valid for at least 6 month? I saw this rule in immi account as well and my passport is expiring in October which is less than 6month. Should I get it renewed asap? I am just a bit worried that during the process of my case, my new passport renewal is not finished and I might get CO contact for this. Do you know if I can infom CO that I am going to renew my passport but it takes about 15 days? Thanks in advance


----------



## SMR1

Get your new passport and upload details asap .


----------



## mohdjahangir

anant.b.mahajan said:


> i see 3 grants today... all Nov 22. so they are coming close to Nov 26.


is it for 189 or 190?


----------



## rsa3

Hi, We have done our medicals 5 days back and the status on emedicals show completed against all the tests. Any idea when we will know if our medicals are cleared. Will the panel clinic call us back if there was anything negative in IGRA test or Xray? We havent got any call till now. Hope everything is ok. Btw..we have lodged our visa 2 weeks ago.


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Hi All,

We have lodged 189 on 10th Feb for me and my spouse.
No CO contact yet..


----------



## mohdjahangir

KVK said:


> But the issue is CO contact has not happened, till now for Jan-18 applicants. If it is further going to take 3-4 more months, then it will leave us somewhere around 8-9 months of waiting, which is huge:bolt:


Is your's 189 or 190?

190 has higher priority when it comes to processing.


----------



## KVK

mohdjahangir said:


> Is your's 189 or 190?
> 
> 190 has higher priority when it comes to processing.


189, I think the majority of people on this forum is for 189


----------



## VIMAL11235

I had submitted my EOI with a reference for my Wife and Kid to be part of future applications. I have not provided educational details for My Wife or anything for that matter so as to claim points.

I got 75 points and was requested to apply for a VISA.

1. Since I have not mentioned my Wife's details in EoI, can I include them as part of the VISA application and get VISAs for them as well?
2. Basic Question - I got my invite on March 21 and have till May 20 th to apply. 
My understanding is that this duration is for just submitting the application and not for putting in the documents and sealing the end to end process. Documentation and health tests would follow and could cross the date as well.

Kindly advise.


----------



## austimmiacnt

rsa3 said:


> Hi, We have done our medicals 5 days back and the status on emedicals show completed against all the tests. Any idea when we will know if our medicals are cleared. Will the panel clinic call us back if there was anything negative in IGRA test or Xray? We havent got any call till now. Hope everything is ok. Btw..we have lodged our visa 2 weeks ago.




You won’t get any call. Your results will be directly reported to dibp.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiju

Hello Every,
I lodge my visa on 4th November and medical on 28 November, CO contact was on 22 Jan 2018 and press IP button on 15th Feb. After that no contact from CO, right now according to myimmitracker people are getting grant for even mid of Nov 2017 but no update for me ..
this wait is killing me    


Regards,
Ali[/QUOTE]

Hi our timeline is also similar to yours.Waiting to hear from them soon.


----------



## rsa3

austimmiacnt said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, We have done our medicals 5 days back and the status on emedicals show completed against all the tests. Any idea when we will know if our medicals are cleared. Will the panel clinic call us back if there was anything negative in IGRA test or Xray? We havent got any call till now. Hope everything is ok. Btw..we have lodged our visa 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won’t get any call. Your results will be directly reported to dibp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ok. I thought emedical will generate a request for further tests if tb skin test or igra is positive. Any idea??


----------



## rahulpop1

Guys, a small query:
From India, how are you guys uploading PF statements for the period before 2013?
I have downloaded statement from EPFO but it starts from 2013. Just the amount of old accumulated PF is added in this statement. Is it enough?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

rsa3 said:


> Ok. I thought emedical will generate a request for further tests if tb skin test or igra is positive. Any idea??


You will get notified by Clinic and on immiaccount portal if further tests are required. Once it gets cleared, you will see a message as "Health Clearance Provided - No action required".

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my 190 NSW grant today.
> I know this forum is for 189 but wanted to help people for uploading documents.
> Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
> Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.
> 
> Primary Applicant-
> Travel Document- Passport
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Identity- Adhaar Card
> Language Ability- PTE
> Character- PCC, Form 80
> Skill Assessment- ACS
> Qualifications Overseas- Degree, marksheets
> Work Experience Overseas- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Certificate
> Others- Form 1221
> 
> 
> Spouse(5 Points)-
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Language Ability- PTE
> RelationShip- Marriage Certificate, Change of Name Affidevit, Wedding pictures
> Character- PCC, Form 80, Change of Name Affidevit
> Form 1221- Form 1221
> Travel Document- Passport
> Others- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Cerificate
> Others- ACS Skill Assessment, Degree, Marksheets
> 
> 
> I learnt that CO's were asking for PF Proof to some of the cases, So i logged in the govt PF Account and downloaded PF Docs and uploaded in the application on 9th Feb (after 1 month Approx. of lodging the visa)
> There were lot of CO contacts for Spouse Maiden Name PCC, so I played safe by getting Name Change Affidavit from the court.
> 
> Hope this would help you guys.
> 
> Best
> Dheeraj


Congrats!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Congratulations


----------



## boombaya

lingling said:


> Hi all, glad to share that I received my grant today for my family of 4. I had spoken to my ex bosses and hence can conclude that there were no EV.
> 
> My journey started back in Dec 2015 when I took my 1st English exam. So, for those who have ever thought about giving up, pls don't. I took 19x English exams (14x IELTS & 5 PTE) before I reach all my 8.0 in Sept 2017. Thereafter was another 2 mths of wait for invitation due to fake EOIs and called off invites.
> 
> Something interesting to share. My IED is 1 year from my medical completed date of 30/11/17 And not from PCC of Sept 2017. From what I have been reading thus far IED is normally dared from earlier dated doc which should have been my PCC.


congratulations!


----------



## novio

Guys...good news. 

Granted PR..

Happy Now.


----------



## novio




----------



## novio

Thanks you all for your support and advise and wish all the best for those who are waiting for their Grants.

Happy days will be soon be there for you.


----------



## AbhijeetAn

novio said:


> Guys...good news.
> 
> Granted PR..
> 
> Happy Now.


Many Congratulations. Was there a CO contact?


----------



## novio

AbhijeetAn said:


> Many Congratulations. Was there a CO contact?


 Thanks, Yes, there was on 19th Dec 2017.


----------



## kinnu369

novio said:


> Guys...good news.
> 
> Granted PR..
> 
> Happy Now.


Congrats Boss!!!


----------



## luvjd

novio said:


> Guys...good news.
> 
> Granted PR..
> 
> Happy Now.


Congrats buddy. Your wait ends now ;-)
All the best for your future.


----------



## novio

kinnu369 said:


> Congrats Boss!!!


 Thank you.:welcome:


----------



## novio

luvjd said:


> Congrats buddy. Your wait ends now ;-)
> All the best for your future.


 Thanks Mate.


----------



## wizyali

Finally today I received grant letter for me & my wife.

here is my timeline


ANZSCO Code : 261313
Visa Lodged : 04 Nov, 2017 with 70 Points
CO Contact : 22 Jan, 2018 
Replied on : 15th feb, 2018
Grant : 24th April, 2018 
IED : 21 October, 2018


----------



## austaspirant

wizyali said:


> Finally today I received grant letter for me & my wife.
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> Visa Lodged : 04 Nov, 2017 with 70 Points
> CO Contact : 22 Jan, 2018
> Replied on : 15th feb, 2018
> Grant : 24th April, 2018
> IED : 21 October, 2018


Congrats buddy, can you plz share what was the CO contact?


----------



## wizyali

austaspirant said:


> Congrats buddy, can you plz share what was the CO contact?


Thanks brother
CO contacted for form 80, marriage certificate & further evidence for employment like payslips, contract & bank statement.


----------



## shiva345

*Recieved Grant*

Recieved grant on 18/4/2018 below is the timeline

233513
Skill assessment -17/11/2016 
EAQuery - 9/12/2016 
Re sent CE and IT docs -30/01/2017
Positive - 02/02/2017

EOI with 65 - 04/03/2017
*8 months wait*
Invited- 04/10/2017

Visa lodged- 10/11/2017

Medicals and India PCC - 15/11/2017

Abroad PCC - 04/12/2017

1st CO Contact- 29/01/2018 asked to resend all pay slips and bank statements soft copies from abroad and India and pte score online

Replied on 20/02/2017

*6 months wait* :fingerscrossed:

Visa Granted- 18/04/2018 

IED- 15/11/2018

Thanks and gud luck to all


----------



## rahul7star

wizyali said:


> Thanks brother
> CO contacted for form 80, marriage certificate & further evidence for employment like payslips, contract & bank statement.


form 80 for urself or ur family members?...I only filled 80 for me and 1221 for my wife..is that ok?


----------



## wizyali

rahul7star said:


> form 80 for urself or ur family members?...I only filled 80 for me and 1221 for my wife..is that ok?


They requested for both and they didn't request for Form 1221, I also claimed 5 point for partner.


----------



## rahul7star

wizyali said:


> They requested for both and they didn't request for Form 1221, I also claimed 5 point for partner.


ohh so form 80 should be for both ppl is it?


----------



## ENGINEER291085

rahul7star said:


> wizyali said:
> 
> 
> 
> They requested for both and they didn't request for Form 1221, I also claimed 5 point for partner.
> 
> 
> 
> ohh so form 80 should be for both ppl is it?
Click to expand...

Better fill both 80 and 1221 for all adults in your applications.
Co might ask later which will incur delays.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

i see 11 grants today... so hope by this week they clear all back logs n continue with dec n jan..


----------



## JIME2017

anant.b.mahajan said:


> i see 11 grants today... so hope by this week they clear all back logs n continue with dec n jan..


Where could you get the grant details from ??

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

rahulpop1 said:


> Guys, a small query:
> From India, how are you guys uploading PF statements for the period before 2013?
> I have downloaded statement from EPFO but it starts from 2013. Just the amount of old accumulated PF is added in this statement. Is it enough?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Anyone?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

pl check SC189 visa tracker on myimmitracker.com.. search for last updated as today's date..



JIME2017 said:


> Where could you get the grant details from ??
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

i have not even uploaded that as i have uploaded form 16, payslips, bank statements, IT returns etc. You can upload whatever you get from the EPFO site. 


rahulpop1 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

VIMAL11235 said:


> Thanks for this! Much Appreciated!
> 
> Additionally, could you please let Me know if you have any advise on the following as well?
> 
> I had submitted my EOI with a reference for my Wife and Kid to be part of future applications. I have not provided educational details for My Wife or anything for that matter so as to claim points.
> 
> I got 75 points and was requested to apply for a VISA.
> 
> 1. Since I have not mentioned my Wife's details in EoI, can I include them as part of the VISA application and get VISAs for them as well?
> 2. Basic Question - I got my invite on March 21 and have till May 20 th to apply.
> My understanding is that this duration is for just submitting the application and not for putting in the documents and sealing the end to end process. Documentation and health tests would follow and could cross the date as well.
> 
> Kindly advise.


1. do include spouse and child in your visa application, else getting visa for them after your PR visa can be time taking and comparatively costly 
2. agree


----------



## sultan_azam

lingling said:


> Hi all, glad to share that I received my grant today for my family of 4. I had spoken to my ex bosses and hence can conclude that there were no EV.
> 
> My journey started back in Dec 2015 when I took my 1st English exam. So, for those who have ever thought about giving up, pls don't. I took 19x English exams (14x IELTS & 5 PTE) before I reach all my 8.0 in Sept 2017. Thereafter was another 2 mths of wait for invitation due to fake EOIs and called off invites.
> 
> Something interesting to share. My IED is 1 year from my medical completed date of 30/11/17 And not from PCC of Sept 2017. From what I have been reading thus far IED is normally dared from earlier dated doc which should have been my PCC.


congratulations 

exception do happen with ied, you, me are one of them


----------



## sultan_azam

rsa3 said:


> Hi, We have done our medicals 5 days back and the status on emedicals show completed against all the tests. Any idea when we will know if our medicals are cleared. Will the panel clinic call us back if there was anything negative in IGRA test or Xray? We havent got any call till now. Hope everything is ok. Btw..we have lodged our visa 2 weeks ago.


"Health Clearance Provided - No action required"

if this is the status then all good, wait for one week at least for health checks to be reviewed by panel physician


----------



## sultan_azam

rahul7star said:


> ohh so form 80 should be for both ppl is it?


form 80 & 1221 required for all adults in the visa application


----------



## VIMAL11235

sultan_azam said:


> 1. do include spouse and child in your visa application, else getting visa for them after your PR visa can be time taking and comparatively costly
> 2. agree


Many Thanks for your advise, sultan_azam. Much Appreciated!

So, even if EOI has a reference to include my Spouse and Kid as part of future applications, I can submit an application for them now itself. Makes sense.


----------



## Aussieajm

*Finally!*

Hello Everyone,

I got my grant today. Finally, after long wait of close to 6 months i got my visa today. Really happy and excited!!! 

Thanks to this forum and the immitracker that kept me motivated all through this. The informative posts from members was really helpful!

 All the best for those in waiting and have patience as this wonderful forum will ensure you are always motivated!!! 

Just to clarify - in one thread i read a query regarding the PF statements to be provided from EPFO website and what to do for those before 2013. Please note that i provided the downloaded statement from 2013 only since prior to that there was no report available and i got my grant. All these needs to be corroborated with your other evidences!


Also, even after you provide all documents after CO contact and there are further documents which would help your case then please update the same as well. Any relevant and additional information is helpful for your application and reduces your waiting time! personal experience 

Occupation:221214
EOI: 10 August 2017
Invite: 08 November 2017
CO contact: 5 Feb 2018
Replied:05 Feb 2018
Grant date: 24 April 2018 :high5::clap2:lane::cheer2:


----------



## rahulpop1

Aussieajm said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got my grant today. Finally, after long wait of close to 6 months i got my visa today. Really happy and excited!!!
> 
> Thanks to this forum and the immitracker that kept me motivated all through this. The informative posts from members was really helpful!
> 
> All the best for those in waiting and have patience as this wonderful forum will ensure you are always motivated!!!
> 
> Just to clarify - in one thread i read a query regarding the PF statements to be provided from EPFO website and what to do for those before 2013. Please note that i provided the downloaded statement from 2013 only since prior to that there was no report available and i got my grant. All these needs to be corroborated with your other evidences!
> 
> 
> Also, even after you provide all documents after CO contact and there are further documents which would help your case then please update the same as well. Any relevant and additional information is helpful for your application and reduces your waiting time! personal experience
> 
> Occupation:221214
> EOI: 10 August 2017
> Invite: 08 November 2017
> CO contact: 5 Feb 2018
> Replied:05 Feb 2018
> Grant date: 24 April 2018 :high5::clap2:lane::cheer2:


Congratulations brother.
Thanks for clearing my doubt on PF document. This helps..

Best luck.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

Aussieajm said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got my grant today. Finally, after long wait of close to 6 months i got my visa today. Really happy and excited!!!
> 
> Thanks to this forum and the immitracker that kept me motivated all through this. The informative posts from members was really helpful!
> 
> All the best for those in waiting and have patience as this wonderful forum will ensure you are always motivated!!!
> 
> Just to clarify - in one thread i read a query regarding the PF statements to be provided from EPFO website and what to do for those before 2013. Please note that i provided the downloaded statement from 2013 only since prior to that there was no report available and i got my grant. All these needs to be corroborated with your other evidences!
> 
> 
> Also, even after you provide all documents after CO contact and there are further documents which would help your case then please update the same as well. Any relevant and additional information is helpful for your application and reduces your waiting time! personal experience
> 
> Occupation:221214
> EOI: 10 August 2017
> Invite: 08 November 2017
> CO contact: 5 Feb 2018
> Replied:05 Feb 2018
> Grant date: 24 April 2018 :high5::clap2:lane::cheer2:



Congrats!


----------



## Ismiya

Can anyone please tell whether we have to submit bank statement for all employed year? Or only one or two year is enough? Also I have same doubt for Payslips? Please can anyone clear my doubts?


----------



## perfect_devil

Ismiya said:


> Can anyone please tell whether we have to submit bank statement for all employed year? Or only one or two year is enough? Also I have same doubt for Payslips? Please can anyone clear my doubts?


Submit bank statements for all the emplyeed years. Payslips can be one per quarter for emplyeed years.


----------



## lingling

Ismiya said:


> Can anyone please tell whether we have to submit bank statement for all employed year? Or only one or two year is enough? Also I have same doubt for Payslips? Please can anyone clear my doubts?


I didn't submit any bank statement BUT submitted every single pay slip since I started working together with income tax lodgement for it.


----------



## sultan_azam

VIMAL11235 said:


> Many Thanks for your advise, sultan_azam. Much Appreciated!
> 
> So, even if EOI has a reference to include my Spouse and Kid as part of future applications, I can submit an application for them now itself. Makes sense.


yes,

even if an eoi *doesnt* have reference of spouse & kid, then also applicant can include them at visa application stage, happened with many


----------



## ajay1558

Aussieajm said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got my grant today. Finally, after long wait of close to 6 months i got my visa today. Really happy and excited!!!
> 
> Thanks to this forum and the immitracker that kept me motivated all through this. The informative posts from members was really helpful!
> 
> All the best for those in waiting and have patience as this wonderful forum will ensure you are always motivated!!!
> 
> Just to clarify - in one thread i read a query regarding the PF statements to be provided from EPFO website and what to do for those before 2013. Please note that i provided the downloaded statement from 2013 only since prior to that there was no report available and i got my grant. All these needs to be corroborated with your other evidences!
> 
> 
> Also, even after you provide all documents after CO contact and there are further documents which would help your case then please update the same as well. Any relevant and additional information is helpful for your application and reduces your waiting time! personal experience
> 
> Occupation:221214
> EOI: 10 August 2017
> Invite: 08 November 2017
> CO contact: 5 Feb 2018
> Replied:05 Feb 2018
> Grant date: 24 April 2018 :high5::clap2:lane::cheer2:


Congrats


----------



## Ismiya

Thank u so much for ur kind response


lingling said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please tell whether we have to submit bank statement for all employed year? Or only one or two year is enough? Also I have same doubt for Payslips? Please can anyone clear my doubts?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't submit any bank statement BUT submitted every single pay slip since I started working together with income tax lodgement for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## ankur14

*IELTS Academic for Australia PR*

Hi All,

I have a query regarding the IELTS Academic exam for Australia Migration. I had written IELTS Academic in August 2017 to Study in UK and scored L-8, R-6.5, S-6.5, W-5.5 (Overall 6.5). However, I dropped the plan to join any university due to some personal reasons. 
Me and my wife are now in middle of our Australia PR process for subclass 189. For our visa process, we have identified my wife as primary applicant. To increase our chances, we are doing ACS assessment for both of us to supply 5 extra points to our application as partner skills points. Additionally, I have to show competent English.

Now my question is DIBP accept IELTS Academic for competent English to contribute 5 points Partner Skills?

Regards
Ankur

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant Points Calc:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
Language -? Exam Date: 05-05-2018
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5 (If IELTS Academic is considered!)

*Dependent Details:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0 (After deducting 4 years)
Language - ? (IELTS Academic - L-8, R-6.5, S-6.5, W-5.5)
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## huunhon

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the IELTS Academic exam for Australia Migration. I had written IELTS Academic in August 2017 to Study in UK and scored L-8, R-6.5, S-6.5, W-5.5 (Overall 6.5). However, I dropped the plan to join any university due to some personal reasons.
> Me and my wife are now in middle of our Australia PR process for subclass 189. For our visa process, we have identified my wife as primary applicant. To increase our chances, we are doing ACS assessment for both of us to supply 5 extra points to our application as partner skills points. Additionally, I have to show competent English.
> 
> Now my question is DIBP accept IELTS Academic for competent English to contribute 5 points Partner Skills?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Main Applicant Points Calc:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
> Language -? Exam Date: 05-05-2018
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Partner Skill - 5 (If IELTS Academic is considered!)
> 
> *Dependent Details:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 0 (After deducting 4 years)
> Language - ? (IELTS Academic - L-8, R-6.5, S-6.5, W-5.5)
> ANZSCO - 261313


They accept IELTS Academic but your score is not enough to prove that you have competent English. Your writing need to be at least 6.


----------



## rahulpop1

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the IELTS Academic exam for Australia Migration. I had written IELTS Academic in August 2017 to Study in UK and scored L-8, R-6.5, S-6.5, W-5.5 (Overall 6.5). However, I dropped the plan to join any university due to some personal reasons.
> Me and my wife are now in middle of our Australia PR process for subclass 189. For our visa process, we have identified my wife as primary applicant. To increase our chances, we are doing ACS assessment for both of us to supply 5 extra points to our application as partner skills points. Additionally, I have to show competent English.
> 
> Now my question is DIBP accept IELTS Academic for competent English to contribute 5 points Partner Skills?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Main Applicant Points Calc:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
> Language -? Exam Date: 05-05-2018
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Partner Skill - 5 (If IELTS Academic is considered!)
> 
> *Dependent Details:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 0 (After deducting 4 years)
> Language - ? (IELTS Academic - L-8, R-6.5, S-6.5, W-5.5)
> ANZSCO - 261313


Can you get a letter from the University stating you completed your graduation in English medium?
That will be enough for partner.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

rahulpop1 said:


> Can you get a letter from the University stating you completed your graduation in English medium?
> That will be enough for partner.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I have my degree, marksheets & other documents are in English. Complete my Schooling in English only. Getting a letter from University will be suffice?


----------



## rahulpop1

ankur14 said:


> I have my degree, marksheets & other documents are in English. Complete my Schooling in English only. Getting a letter from University will be suffice?


Yes. A letter along with these documents are enough for your wife to claim 5 extra points from partner skills. 
I am sure you are assessing with ACS which will be required. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## huunhon

rahulpop1 said:


> Can you get a letter from the University stating you completed your graduation in English medium?
> That will be enough for partner.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wrong!!! He wants to claim partner point.


----------



## rahulpop1

huunhon said:


> Wrong!!! He wants to claim partner point.


Buddy.. read the entire post again.. There are lot of people here just waiting to judge people without understanding what is the ask. 
Read what he needs and what I said.. Do not just sit to judge right and wrong. If you think you know something better, feel free to share. 


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## saviour23

DIBP takes ielts and pte both. For partner 5 points partner needs to take PTE/IELTS exam. And partner needs to score 6 not sure in each or overall.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ankur14 said:


> I have my degree, marksheets & other documents are in English. Complete my Schooling in English only. Getting a letter from University will be suffice?




As a spouse this would suffice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Question.
I'm the main applicant and I have a de facto partner that I am including in my visa application.
Regarding forms that require filling out and uploaded to myimmiaccount, my immigration consultant advise only for me to fill out form 80 for myself, but not for my partner, nor the form 1221. 
He said we'll only submit form 80 for my partner if the CO requests it.
I don't understand what the difference is between form 80 and form 1221, it looks like it is a duplicate of much of the same information.

Do you agree with my immigration consultant that only form 80 for myself should be submitted?


----------



## foxes

internationalcanuck said:


> Question.
> 
> I'm the main applicant and I have a de facto partner that I am including in my visa application.
> 
> Regarding forms that require filling out and uploaded to myimmiaccount, my immigration consultant advise only for me to fill out form 80 for myself, but not for my partner, nor the form 1221.
> 
> He said we'll only submit form 80 for my partner if the CO requests it.
> 
> I don't understand what the difference is between form 80 and form 1221, it looks like it is a duplicate of much of the same information.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you agree with my immigration consultant that only form 80 for myself should be submitted?




I disagree. Any applicants who are 18+ years old should fill both forms. If you want to increase your chance in getting direct grant, it’s better to submit both forms for both of you. Any CO contact or request will further delay youe grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

internationalcanuck said:


> Question.
> I'm the main applicant and I have a de facto partner that I am including in my visa application.
> Regarding forms that require filling out and uploaded to myimmiaccount, my immigration consultant advise only for me to fill out form 80 for myself, but not for my partner, nor the form 1221.
> He said we'll only submit form 80 for my partner if the CO requests it.
> I don't understand what the difference is between form 80 and form 1221, it looks like it is a duplicate of much of the same information.
> 
> Do you agree with my immigration consultant that only form 80 for myself should be submitted?


i think you should fill form 80 & 1221 for your partner as well, why to increase the timeline just because of this document, 

ask your consultant to upload this because you dont want to waste time, understand his point also, what could go wrong by uploading it before co asks ??


----------



## sultan_azam

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the IELTS Academic exam for Australia Migration. I had written IELTS Academic in August 2017 to Study in UK and scored L-8, R-6.5, S-6.5, W-5.5 (Overall 6.5). However, I dropped the plan to join any university due to some personal reasons.
> Me and my wife are now in middle of our Australia PR process for subclass 189. For our visa process, we have identified my wife as primary applicant. To increase our chances, we are doing ACS assessment for both of us to supply 5 extra points to our application as partner skills points. Additionally, I have to show competent English.
> 
> Now my question is DIBP accept IELTS Academic for competent English to contribute 5 points Partner Skills?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Main Applicant Points Calc:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
> Language -? Exam Date: 05-05-2018
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Partner Skill - 5 (If IELTS Academic is considered!)
> 
> *Dependent Details:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 0 (After deducting 4 years)
> Language - ? (IELTS Academic - L-8, R-6.5, S-6.5, W-5.5)
> ANZSCO - 261313


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english
if you see definition of competent/proficient/superior english, nowhere it is written IELTS Academic or General Training, you can take any of the test, however competent english means at least 6 in each module i.e. LRSW of IELTS or equivalent

the letter from college will prove functional english skills only, in order to claim partner points, competent english is one of the requirement you need to fulfill


----------



## rahulpop1

sultan_azam said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english
> if you see definition of competent/proficient/superior english, nowhere it is written IELTS Academic or General Training, you can take any of the test, however competent english means at least 6 in each module i.e. LRSW of IELTS or equivalent
> 
> the letter from college will prove functional english skills only, in order to claim partner points, competent english is one of the requirement you need to fulfill


While I agree to most of the parts, I still believe IELTS General is required. Please check the screenshot attached below from the website.
Happy to be corrected though.
I would suggest to consult an agent than to take the risk as booking an IELTS exam and getting result is time consuming process.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rahulpop1 said:


> While I agree to most of the parts, I still believe IELTS General is required. Please check the screenshot attached below from the website.
> Happy to be corrected though.
> I would suggest to consult an agent than to take the risk as booking an IELTS exam and getting result is time consuming process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Agree, it is better to consult a mara agent on this issue, moreover GT is easier than academic

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

sultan_azam said:


> Agree, it is better to consult a mara agent on this issue, moreover GT is easier than academic
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...986-ielts-academic-instead-ielts-general.html

DIBP accepts both Academic as well as General. Some assessment authorities, however, do require academic.

For someone who's assessing authority requires academic, does he need to take both academic and general? In my opinion, it doesn't make any sense.
The wording on the website is misleading. My interpretation is, hey you don't need academic for this, general should be enough ;-)


----------



## ZubairKhan

Hello guys,

I got the PR in Nov 2015 and lived in Aus for one year, Now I am out of Aus since Mar 2017 and want to apply PR for my wife. 
I'd be grateful for any advice (regarding the process, documents etc.) from the members who have recent information on the subject, 
how long may it take to complete the process, (mine was granted in 4 months)

Thanks,


----------



## sultan_azam

I think you need to apply spouse visa i.e. 820 or 309 depending on location of applicant concerned

Spouse visa may take 1 year or more

Please don't go for 189/190 visa for spouse, it will be tough route and she is supposed to take spouse visa route since you(her spouse) is a permanent resident

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aus.aim

Pls guide for following questions and commitment statement for VIC : 

Why you have not visited Victoria on your previous trip/s to Australia
 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories you have visited
 Why you do not want to live in the other states/territories you have visited
 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state/territory in which you previously lived
 Why you do not want to live in the state/territory in which you previously lived
 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

regards


----------



## technocrite

*Enquiry*

Hello All, 

Would like to check if any one of you have faced this situation. 

I was contacted by CO on 18th April 2018 and requested to do my PCC and Medical once again as it was expired. (I had submitted my PCC and Medical in 2017)

I was able to do my PCC but for medical the clinic informed me that they have an existing recorded which shows completed and they cannot do the medical since they cannot upload or key in any new details as there is an existing record. 
The Clinic asked me to verify with the CO, either to open the portal to allow them to upload or issue a new HAP ID. 
When I login under my IMMI account, under the health assessment section, it also states that medical is completed and there is no other option to upload or create new HAP ID. 
Anyone has encountered similar situations. Kindly advise. 

***************************************************
ANZCO code:261313
Visa lodged: 25/10/2017
1st CO contact:16/1/2018 (Requested Wife's PCC from home country+ Additional supporting documents)
Info provided: 30/01/2018
2nd CO contact: 15/03/2018 (Requested FORM 1281)
Info provided: 16/03/2018
3rd CO contact: 18/04/2018 (Requested of my (main applicant) PCC and medical )
Grant: ???


----------



## vivek101

Documents like Form 16, PF statements, pay slips have the issuing authority's/ organisation's logo in a coloured format. I was under the assumption that only black and white ones are required to be notarized. Do we need to get all the documents notarized before uploading them?
I've downloaded soft-copies of all these docs and ready to upload them. Just wanted to be sure not to screw up in case only notarized work as valid proofs.
Please advise.


----------



## internationalcanuck

For some humour...if anyone is struggling to get a Visa for Australia... New Zealand has now put Prostitution on their Skilled Occupations list for PR, if anyone is interested in a new career lol 
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12039013


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

vivek,

color copies are fine. you can upload them directly. if the copies are in black and white then it requires to be notarized. uploading color scan copies are good enough. 



vivek101 said:


> Documents like Form 16, PF statements, pay slips have the issuing authority's/ organisation's logo in a coloured format. I was under the assumption that only black and white ones are required to be notarized. Do we need to get all the documents notarized before uploading them?
> I've downloaded soft-copies of all these docs and ready to upload them. Just wanted to be sure not to screw up in case only notarized work as valid proofs.
> Please advise.


----------



## vivek101

anant.b.mahajan said:


> vivek,
> 
> color copies are fine. you can upload them directly. if the copies are in black and white then it requires to be notarized. uploading color scan copies are good enough.


Thanks Anant.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

i dont see any grants today for 189, is there a holiday in AU today as well?


----------



## austaspirant

anant.b.mahajan said:


> i dont see any grants today for 189, is there a holiday in AU today as well?



Immitracker is displaying 2 grants for today, as I know today is a working day.


----------



## Jiju

Hi lodged our visa application on 4th nov & got CO contact on 22nd jan & replied to same on 10th feb but still waiting for the grant though as per the trend majority got their grants who applied at that time.Now I know it depends on individual case & all but still worried about it since our’s is a simple straightforward case.the only thing is that in the required checklist the CO had asked for my 6 yr old daughter’s functional English proof which is ofcourse a mistake on their part & we emailed them the same.I read somewhere that emails can cause delay in processing.is it true??any insight on this will be highly appreciated.we are really worried about the delay & what might be the probable cause for it.

Thanx in advance


----------



## Cairnz

VISA GRANT

All praises to GOD.
Today we received grant for me, wife & son.
Timeline follows...
Thanks to each & every good hearts in this forum for the help whenever needed... continue the same...

Electronics Engineer 

189 Visa Lodge: 17 Oct 2017
EV: 22 March 2018
Grant: 26 April 2018 (191 days)

During EV, company terminated me and not replaid to the verification email.
Toughest time in life...
Thought of NJL...
Updated DIBP abt the situation & grant came as a surprise...

Thanks & god bless u all...
🙏


----------



## Paratrooper

*Grant Received*

Hello everybody,

I am excited to share the news that my family (wife and son) and I received our grant on 24th April. I had used a MARA agent as I didn't want to take any chances considering the fact that age was not on my side. I started following this forum since past few months and must say there's wealth of information and advise available here. 

To be honest, there are times when you start getting this feeling whether your turn will come or not but we just need to hang on, stay positive and be rest assured that the mail is on the way. I wish best of luck to everyone awaiting their grants. 

Below are the timelines.

ANZCO: 233512
MSA submitted (fast track): 27/09/2017
MSA result received: 24/10/2017
PTE (2nd attempt): L-84, R-85, W-86, S-90
EOI: 24/10/2017 (75 points)

Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 15
English: 20

ITA: 09/11/2017
VISA Lodged: 15/11/2017
PCC UAE- 15/11/2017
Medical: 18/11/2017
PCC INDIA- 06/12/2017
FINAL Docs upload - 07/12/2017
CO Contact (for PTE) - 06/02/2018
Grant: 24/04/2018 lane:


----------



## gee91

Hi guyz,

I lodged for 190 visa in November - and since my passport is expiring next month, i already applied for its renewal. 
And today i received co contact asking to send new passport copies.
Does this mean my application will be delayed even more?

Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Paratrooper said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am excited to share the news that my family (wife and son) and I received our grant on 24th April. I had used a MARA agent as I didn't want to take any chances considering the fact that age was not on my side. I started following this forum since past few months and must say there's wealth of information and advise available here.
> 
> To be honest, there are times when you start getting this feeling whether your turn will come or not but we just need to hang on, stay positive and be rest assured that the mail is on the way. I wish best of luck to everyone awaiting their grants.
> 
> Below are the timelines.
> 
> ANZCO: 233512
> MSA submitted (fast track): 27/09/2017
> MSA result received: 24/10/2017
> PTE (2nd attempt): L-84, R-85, W-86, S-90
> EOI: 24/10/2017 (75 points)
> 
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 15
> English: 20
> 
> ITA: 09/11/2017
> VISA Lodged: 15/11/2017
> PCC UAE- 15/11/2017
> Medical: 18/11/2017
> PCC INDIA- 06/12/2017
> FINAL Docs upload - 07/12/2017
> CO Contact (for PTE) - 06/02/2018
> Grant: 24/04/2018




Congratulations..


----------



## bnilesh

I am in the process of lodging the visa application for 261313 / 189. 
Query : My spouse was employed for 3-4 years before getting married. I am not claiming points for spouse's education/experience. 
1) Do I need to mention about spouse's employment details in the visa application? 
2) If yes, do I need to upload the documentary evidence for the employment? 
3) What's the reason for asking employment history if points are not claimed?


----------



## luvjd

bnilesh said:


> I am in the process of lodging the visa application for 261313 / 189.
> Query : My spouse was employed for 3-4 years before getting married. I am not claiming points for spouse's education/experience.
> 1) Do I need to mention about spouse's employment details in the visa application?
> 2) If yes, do I need to upload the documentary evidence for the employment?
> 3) What's the reason for asking employment history if points are not claimed?


1. No need to mention in the VISA application but you need to mention in form 80
2. No need to submit any evidence
3. AFAIK, Form 80 is about personal vetting ( for security reasons), so you need to give the complete history.


----------



## technocrite

*Enquiry*

Hello All, 

Would like to check if there is any contact number that I can use to call the CO or department of immigration for enquiry. 
As mentioned in my prior query the CO has asked me to redo my medical, I had done it previously and now it is expired. When the clinic or I login to the IMMI Account, there is no where I can organize my health examination under health assessment. 

Kindly advise, How do i contact or follow up with the CO. 
Thanks.


----------



## rahulpop1

Cairnz said:


> VISA GRANT
> 
> All praises to GOD.
> Today we received grant for me, wife & son.
> Timeline follows...
> Thanks to each & every good hearts in this forum for the help whenever needed... continue the same...
> 
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 17 Oct 2017
> EV: 22 March 2018
> Grant: 26 April 2018 (191 days)
> 
> During EV, company terminated me and not replaid to the verification email.
> Toughest time in life...
> Thought of NJL...
> Updated DIBP abt the situation & grant came as a surprise...
> 
> Thanks & god bless u all...
> 🙏


Congratulations friend. Nobody could be happier than you today..
Just curious to know why your employer terminated you during EV?
It's rude..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kriadhra

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations for the visa grant, relax and enjoy, there is nothing to worry
> 
> inform your situation to [email protected] or [email protected], explain them the facts with supporting documents(your wife' discharge certificate from hospital, birth certificate) etc, ask them a waiver on ied condition,
> 
> in such cases they give waiver for females, a friend of mine had similar condition in which his wife's ied condition was waived off but not for him
> 
> if you want to apply for your new born child, apply tourist visa as of now, later on apply 101 visa


Hi Sultan,

I got a reply from CO, saying that it is not mandatory to enter before IED , You can use the letter which is sent along with the grant letter to enter after IED.

He is also mentioned that, your baby was born before the grant date, you can send form 1022 , with birth certificate and passport copy to add new born in my 189 application itself with free of cost.


----------



## Hema1234

Need you all to shed some light onthe significance of form 80/1221...for which kind of cases does the CO normally ask for these forms? My agent said not required, but the tweets on this forum speak otherwise.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

Congratulations. It is harsh that employer terminated you solely because you were applying for PR. i wish Indian companies can grow-up more. 


Cairnz said:


> VISA GRANT
> 
> All praises to GOD.
> Today we received grant for me, wife & son.
> Timeline follows...
> Thanks to each & every good hearts in this forum for the help whenever needed... continue the same...
> 
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 17 Oct 2017
> EV: 22 March 2018
> Grant: 26 April 2018 (191 days)
> 
> During EV, company terminated me and not replaid to the verification email.
> Toughest time in life...
> Thought of NJL...
> Updated DIBP abt the situation & grant came as a surprise...
> 
> Thanks & god bless u all...
> 🙏


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

Go ahead and fill forms for all adults (18+ years) in the application. 
Why take chance when CO contact can result in more delays. 



Hema1234 said:


> Need you all to shed some light onthe significance of form 80/1221...for which kind of cases does the CO normally ask for these forms? My agent said not required, but the tweets on this forum speak otherwise.


----------



## vivek101

Hema1234 said:


> Need you all to shed some light onthe significance of form 80/1221...for which kind of cases does the CO normally ask for these forms? My agent said not required, but the tweets on this forum speak otherwise.


Most of the agents are not knowledgeable. Although the following link states that a case officer 'might' ask for a Form 80. 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
Off late it has been observed that almost everyone is being asked for it.

Form 1221 says - This is a supplementary form required to support your visa application and is to be completed by all applicants who are 18 years of age or over. 

Hence, I'd advise you to fill up both of them regardless whether they're mandatory or not. A CO contact is not worth it as it'll push your application back in the waiting queue for a month (maybe more).


----------



## luvjd

Hema1234 said:


> Need you all to shed some light onthe significance of form 80/1221...for which kind of cases does the CO normally ask for these forms? My agent said not required, but the tweets on this forum speak otherwise.


These are personal particular forms for assisting in character assessment. They basically provide a deeper insight into an applicant's profile and help them take a better decision, for example, whether they need to an external security check or not.
Coming to the question, "What kind of cases require these forms?", there is no official answer, either left to CO's judgment or maybe they have some internal guidelines.
There are many cases where people received the grants without the need for these forms.
But, as the scrutiny is increasing for visa grants, it has become very common for CO to ask for these forms. Your agent may have a better understanding when he advised not to submit, but there is no harm in front-loading these documents.On the contrary, if CO asks for these, it will only delay your grant.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

Congratulations. Yes, it feels like forever and we need to be patient. 
I have submitted my visa on 20-Jan-18 and not sure when they are gonna pick my case 



Paratrooper said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am excited to share the news that my family (wife and son) and I received our grant on 24th April. I had used a MARA agent as I didn't want to take any chances considering the fact that age was not on my side. I started following this forum since past few months and must say there's wealth of information and advise available here.
> 
> To be honest, there are times when you start getting this feeling whether your turn will come or not but we just need to hang on, stay positive and be rest assured that the mail is on the way. I wish best of luck to everyone awaiting their grants.
> 
> Below are the timelines.
> 
> ANZCO: 233512
> MSA submitted (fast track): 27/09/2017
> MSA result received: 24/10/2017
> PTE (2nd attempt): L-84, R-85, W-86, S-90
> EOI: 24/10/2017 (75 points)
> 
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 15
> English: 20
> 
> ITA: 09/11/2017
> VISA Lodged: 15/11/2017
> PCC UAE- 15/11/2017
> Medical: 18/11/2017
> PCC INDIA- 06/12/2017
> FINAL Docs upload - 07/12/2017
> CO Contact (for PTE) - 06/02/2018
> Grant: 24/04/2018 lane:


----------



## abhin88

*Nov 26th ??*

Hi All 

Lodged on 26th Nov 2017. Still waiting for grant, getting anxious 

No immi commencement mail or CO contact yet. Hope to get it soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Just wanted to know if PTE, Degree Scrolls, Age Document and skills assessment enough for partner ?

~~~~~
ANZSCO Code : 261313 ( Software engineer)
Age: 30 Points
Education: 15 points
PTE - 20 points
Partner - 5 points
Work Experience - 5 points


----------



## skharoon

Congratulations on the Visa grant.

I would like to ask you about CO Contact (for PTE) - 06/02/2018.

I have applied for 190 and my PTE-A is more than 2 years old but less than 3 years at the time of Visa lodged.

I am not able to send my PTE-A report to DIBP online from PTE portal as it is more 2 years.

Kindly advice...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon

Paratrooper said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am excited to share the news that my family (wife and son) and I received our grant on 24th April. I had used a MARA agent as I didn't want to take any chances considering the fact that age was not on my side. I started following this forum since past few months and must say there's wealth of information and advise available here.
> 
> To be honest, there are times when you start getting this feeling whether your turn will come or not but we just need to hang on, stay positive and be rest assured that the mail is on the way. I wish best of luck to everyone awaiting their grants.
> 
> Below are the timelines.
> 
> ANZCO: 233512
> MSA submitted (fast track): 27/09/2017
> MSA result received: 24/10/2017
> PTE (2nd attempt): L-84, R-85, W-86, S-90
> EOI: 24/10/2017 (75 points)
> 
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 15
> English: 20
> 
> ITA: 09/11/2017
> VISA Lodged: 15/11/2017
> PCC UAE- 15/11/2017
> Medical: 18/11/2017
> PCC INDIA- 06/12/2017
> FINAL Docs upload - 07/12/2017
> CO Contact (for PTE) - 06/02/2018
> Grant: 24/04/2018 lane:


Congratulations on the Visa grant.

I would like to ask you about CO Contact (for PTE) - 06/02/2018.

I have applied for 190 and my PTE-A is more than 2 years old but less than 3 years at the time of Visa lodged.

I am not able to send my PTE-A report to DIBP online from PTE portal as it is more 2 years.

Kindly advice...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hema1234

Thanku all for responding....


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

going by the data on immitracker, you should get a CO contact or grant in next few days. good luck. 



abhin88 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Lodged on 26th Nov 2017. Still waiting for grant, getting anxious
> 
> No immi commencement mail or CO contact yet. Hope to get it soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to know if PTE, Degree Scrolls, Age Document and skills assessment enough for partner ?
> 
> ~~~~~
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 ( Software engineer)
> Age: 30 Points
> Education: 15 points
> PTE - 20 points
> Partner - 5 points
> Work Experience - 5 points


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

with respect to second question, i hope u have shared ur PTE scores through pearson website "send scores" option. 
As long as you have the degree transcripts, degree certificate, passport, skills assessment and marriage certificate along with Form 80 and 1221 for your partner, you should be good. 



abhin88 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Lodged on 26th Nov 2017. Still waiting for grant, getting anxious
> 
> No immi commencement mail or CO contact yet. Hope to get it soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to know if PTE, Degree Scrolls, Age Document and skills assessment enough for partner ?
> 
> ~~~~~
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 ( Software engineer)
> Age: 30 Points
> Education: 15 points
> PTE - 20 points
> Partner - 5 points
> Work Experience - 5 points


----------



## ankitm1702

Guys wanted to sure with you I got my grant for myself and family today almost 5 months of wait.

Below is my timeline

Visa Lodged :18th Nov 2017(80 points)
CO Contact: 13th Feb 2018
CO responded : 26th Feb 2018
Grant : 27th April 2018

Best of luck to all of you


----------



## kinnu369

ankitm1702 said:


> Guys wanted to sure with you I got my grant for myself and family today almost 5 months of wait.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> Visa Lodged :18th Nov 2017(80 points)
> CO Contact: 13th Feb 2018
> CO responded : 26th Feb 2018
> Grant : 27th April 2018
> 
> Best of luck to all of you


All the best!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## fhuneeus

Hi everyone!! Hope you’re great.

Hey I’m a bit anxious and nervous about my submitted EOIs. 
I just wanted to get some advice or comments on my situation. I think I have good points on my EOI. It’s not so nice to not get info from immi.

My career is 233914 - Engineering Technologist.

-8 January 2018 - Submitted EOI for 189 visa (70 points)

-23 January 2018 - Submitted EOI for 190 visa (75 points)

Points decomposition:
-Age: 30
-English ability: 20
-Education: 15
-Work exp in Australia: 5

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## gwarn

Hi All,

Do we know if there is any progress for 189 grants these days?

I can see in immitracker for 190 that the current processing dates are around mid Jan applications, But for 189 immitracker the last grant date is November 26th. Almost as if they stopped processing 189 applications after November 26th.

Is this the real situation or am I missing something?

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajay1558

ankitm1702 said:


> Guys wanted to sure with you I got my grant for myself and family today almost 5 months of wait.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> Visa Lodged :18th Nov 2017(80 points)
> CO Contact: 13th Feb 2018
> CO responded : 26th Feb 2018
> Grant : 27th April 2018
> 
> Best of luck to all of you


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

Cairnz said:


> VISA GRANT
> 
> All praises to GOD.
> Today we received grant for me, wife & son.
> Timeline follows...
> Thanks to each & every good hearts in this forum for the help whenever needed... continue the same...
> 
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 17 Oct 2017
> EV: 22 March 2018
> Grant: 26 April 2018 (191 days)
> 
> During EV, company terminated me and not replaid to the verification email.
> Toughest time in life...
> Thought of NJL...
> Updated DIBP abt the situation & grant came as a surprise...
> 
> Thanks & god bless u all...
> 🙏


Congrats


----------



## kiasuvivek

Submitted my docs today. Hopefully will get in 3-4 months.. Fingers crossed


----------



## saurabhpluto

Hi Guys,

Desperately need your guidance.

I updated my EOI in business analyst category with 70 points on 22nd Apr 2018. 

We are in a family planning mode. However, my wife has not conceived yet. Based on my research, I got to know that pregnant ladies cannot go for X-ray. Will appreciate if anyone explains the below scenarios:


(1). In case she conceives when I get the ITA and she is pregnant she wont be able to do X-ray test. Hence, she wont get medical. And the CO wont issue the Visa.

Question: 
Does the CO holds the whole visa application? 
Will the CO issue me visa and keep on hold Visa for my spouse? 
If CO holds the whole visa application, does he/she gives time till delivery to get the visa?

(2). Since she has not conceived yet, 

Question:
Should both of us do medicals?
Should she do the medicals since she has not conceived yet and then we will be able to apply.
The Initial entry date is calculated by Medicals or PCC whichever is earlier? Is it correct to say?

Experts: Need your guidance since accordingly I will go for medicals tomorrow !!


----------



## rahulpop1

saurabhpluto said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Desperately need your guidance.
> 
> I updated my EOI in business analyst category with 70 points on 22nd Apr 2018.
> 
> We are in a family planning mode. However, my wife has not conceived yet. Based on my research, I got to know that pregnant ladies cannot go for X-ray. Will appreciate if anyone explains the below scenarios:
> 
> 
> (1). In case she conceives when I get the ITA and she is pregnant she wont be able to do X-ray test. Hence, she wont get medical. And the CO wont issue the Visa.
> 
> Question:
> Does the CO holds the whole visa application?
> Will the CO issue me visa and keep on hold Visa for my spouse?
> If CO holds the whole visa application, does he/she gives time till delivery to get the visa?
> 
> (2). Since she has not conceived yet,
> 
> Question:
> Should both of us do medicals?
> Should she do the medicals since she has not conceived yet and then we will be able to apply.
> The Initial entry date is calculated by Medicals or PCC whichever is earlier? Is it correct to say?
> 
> Experts: Need your guidance since accordingly I will go for medicals tomorrow !!


As far as I know, She can go for medicals.
Clinic will provide her safeguard before X-Ray if you inform them in advance. 

All good if you do medicals in advance but it will have an effect on your IED. So think before you decide.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

gwarn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we know if there is any progress for 189 grants these days?
> 
> I can see in immitracker for 190 that the current processing dates are around mid Jan applications, But for 189 immitracker the last grant date is November 26th. Almost as if they stopped processing 189 applications after November 26th.
> 
> Is this the real situation or am I missing something?
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


God knows what's happening with 189 processing. 190 has reached almost 3rd week of January. On their website they have written to update the dates of 189 by early April which apparently has not come for them yet. The wait seems to be never ending.


----------



## Paratrooper

I guess seniors could offer advise on this one. 

I understand that PTE portal may not allow you to send the report as the validity for them is 2 years according to this statement on their website "Test scores are valid for up to two years from the date of the test. After that, you will no longer be able to view those scores on the website.".



skharoon said:


> Congratulations on the Visa grant.
> 
> I would like to ask you about CO Contact (for PTE) - 06/02/2018.
> 
> I have applied for 190 and my PTE-A is more than 2 years old but less than 3 years at the time of Visa lodged.
> 
> I am not able to send my PTE-A report to DIBP online from PTE portal as it is more 2 years.
> 
> Kindly advice...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

Hi experts need some advice
Visa lodged on 28/12/2016
Got Co contact in February and august for medical and police clearance 
After that there was interview call from AHC in November. 
But after that have not heard anything from them.
Visa lodged with 75 points( no work experience ) just study points and Pte 20 points.
Moreover we came back from Australia in mid 2016 and than applied pr in India.
Is there anyone waiting soooo long.
Now this wait is killing every day


----------



## mSwKaNa

1. You can get the x-Ray done after the First trimester, preferably after 4th month.
2. You can get the medical done in advance using eMedical and use the results at a later date. Please consider your time lines


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Hi guys any one pending from nov'18 awaiting grants 

------------------------------------------------------------------------
PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Overseas Experience - 10
Australian Experience - 5 
Total Points for 189 Visa - 70
EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017 
CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
CO second contact : 21apr 2018
CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
grant :

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer

prashantpratik said:


> God knows what's happening with 189 processing. 190 has reached almost 3rd week of January. On their website they have written to update the dates of 189 by early April which apparently has not come for them yet. The wait seems to be never ending.


There is a big backlog of applications under 189 category which will hopefully be reduced once Nov applications are dealt with.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
LODGED ON 02-04-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## mSwKaNa

I am not able to paste the link.

I think you can jsut type EOI status in google and visit homeaffairs.gov.au it gives you the details of invitation rounds. you can see the cutoff points required for invite.


----------



## richardsibanda84

Hi experts need some advice

Does anyone have an idea how long might take before the DECISION MAKER get back to me again after an email requesting clarification.


----------



## mSwKaNa

technocrite said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Would like to check if there is any contact number that I can use to call the CO or department of immigration for enquiry.
> As mentioned in my prior query the CO has asked me to redo my medical, I had done it previously and now it is expired. When the clinic or I login to the IMMI Account, there is no where I can organize my health examination under health assessment.
> 
> Kindly advise, How do i contact or follow up with the CO.
> Thanks.


I think the best bet would be a mail. contact number is useful if you are in Australia and that to you will wait on the line will be very frustrating.


----------



## mSwKaNa

Paratrooper said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am excited to share the news that my family (wife and son) and I received our grant on 24th April. I had used a MARA agent as I didn't want to take any chances considering the fact that age was not on my side. I started following this forum since past few months and must say there's wealth of information and advise available here.
> 
> To be honest, there are times when you start getting this feeling whether your turn will come or not but we just need to hang on, stay positive and be rest assured that the mail is on the way. I wish best of luck to everyone awaiting their grants.
> 
> Below are the timelines.
> 
> ANZCO: 233512
> MSA submitted (fast track): 27/09/2017
> MSA result received: 24/10/2017
> PTE (2nd attempt): L-84, R-85, W-86, S-90
> EOI: 24/10/2017 (75 points)
> 
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 15
> English: 20
> 
> ITA: 09/11/2017
> VISA Lodged: 15/11/2017
> PCC UAE- 15/11/2017
> Medical: 18/11/2017
> PCC INDIA- 06/12/2017
> FINAL Docs upload - 07/12/2017
> CO Contact (for PTE) - 06/02/2018
> Grant: 24/04/2018 lane:


Congratulations


----------



## mSwKaNa

For proving English competency for Partner

Do we have to submit a letter from Univ/College?
or 
Just Bachelor's Degree is sufficient?


----------



## mSwKaNa

richardsibanda84 said:


> Hi experts need some advice
> 
> Does anyone have an idea how long might take before the DECISION MAKER get back to me again after an email requesting clarification.


I am not an expert, experience from the thread. You have two cases.
1. If CO needs additional info he may take anywhere from 3 weeks to 8 weeks.
2. You may get a direct grant.


----------



## richardsibanda84

thank you for the advice. My situation is a bit weird,when I check on my immiaccount the clarification request does not appear. FYI it was for correcting responses to questions in form80 for non-migrating dependent. questions 22 and 42


----------



## mSwKaNa

fhuneeus said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope you’re great.
> 
> Hey I’m a bit anxious and nervous about my submitted EOIs.
> I just wanted to get some advice or comments on my situation. I think I have good points on my EOI. It’s not so nice to not get info from immi.
> 
> My career is 233914 - Engineering Technologist.
> 
> -8 January 2018 - Submitted EOI for 189 visa (70 points)
> 
> -23 January 2018 - Submitted EOI for 190 visa (75 points)
> 
> Points decomposition:
> -Age: 30
> -English ability: 20
> -Education: 15
> -Work exp in Australia: 5
> 
> Thanks a lot!!


I think the below link will help you.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-march-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## gee91

Congratulations to the guyz who got the PR! And to the others let's stay positive that grant is around the corner  ... including myself!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyneha

mSwKaNa said:


> For proving English competency for Partner
> 
> Do we have to submit a letter from Univ/College?
> or
> Just Bachelor's Degree is sufficient?


Letter from college, marksheets and degree all are required.


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> While I agree to most of the parts, I still believe IELTS General is required. Please check the screenshot attached below from the website.
> Happy to be corrected though.
> I would suggest to consult an agent than to take the risk as booking an IELTS exam and getting result is time consuming process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




It can be academic or general, while Canada only accepts general 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

richardsibanda84 said:


> Hi experts need some advice
> 
> Does anyone have an idea how long might take before the DECISION MAKER get back to me again after an email requesting clarification.


i think the file is reviewed(generally) 4-6 weeks after requested information is provided, but this is not a compulsion, it can be earlier too


----------



## sultan_azam

mSwKaNa said:


> For proving English competency for Partner
> 
> Do we have to submit a letter from Univ/College?
> or
> Just Bachelor's Degree is sufficient?


the words used by you are matching with some critical definitions, hence i am giving a detailed answer

1. if you are claiming partner points then proving "competent english skill'' needs getting IELTS 6 or equivalent in LRSW

2. if you arent claiming points for partner skills then you have to prove "functional english skills" which can be done by taking a letter from university-- sample in the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html


----------



## bnilesh

luvjd said:


> 1. No need to mention in the VISA application but you need to mention in form 80
> 2. No need to submit any evidence
> 3. AFAIK, Form 80 is about personal vetting ( for security reasons), so you need to give the complete history.


Thanks, I will update the application accordingly.


----------



## praneethat

Visa:189 points tested
Occupation: Software engineer 
Eoi lodged(65points): April 2017
Skill Select Invitation received to apply for Visa: 04 Oct 2017
Visa Application Fee Paid: 08 November 2018
GSM.allocated (s56 Request for More Information): 22 Jan 2018
Documents submitted(requested by CO) : 28 Jan 2018
Current Status: Further Assessment
Grant: waiting

Does anyone know what is the usual processing time for a Visa to be granted? It's been almost 7 months since I got the Visa invite and still not granted  

I'm completely in the dark. Any reason for the longer delays?


----------



## perfect_devil

praneethat said:


> Visa:189 points tested
> Occupation: Software engineer
> Eoi lodged(65points): April 2017
> Skill Select Invitation received to apply for Visa: 04 Oct 2017
> Visa Application Fee Paid: 08 November 2018
> GSM.allocated (s56 Request for More Information): 22 Jan 2018
> Documents submitted(requested by CO) : 28 Jan 2018
> Current Status: Further Assessment
> Grant: waiting
> 
> Does anyone know what is the usual processing time for a Visa to be granted? It's been almost 7 months since I got the Visa invite and still not granted
> 
> I'm completely in the dark. Any reason for the longer delays?


Don't worry. Your Visa grant should be around the corner. Good luck


----------



## andreyx108b

praneethat said:


> Visa:189 points tested
> Occupation: Software engineer
> Eoi lodged(65points): April 2017
> Skill Select Invitation received to apply for Visa: 04 Oct 2017
> Visa Application Fee Paid: 08 November 2018
> GSM.allocated (s56 Request for More Information): 22 Jan 2018
> Documents submitted(requested by CO) : 28 Jan 2018
> Current Status: Further Assessment
> Grant: waiting
> 
> Does anyone know what is the usual processing time for a Visa to be granted? It's been almost 7 months since I got the Visa invite and still not granted
> 
> I'm completely in the dark. Any reason for the longer delays?




You are a bit over average... hopefully you will hear soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

For all those who have been asked for further medical assessment, I wanted to know at which stage it was asked?
Medical Panel usually submit report within 7 days. Is it after 7 days immiaccount health status reflects further assessment required or is it directly after CO assignment when he asks for further medical checkup?
Attaching the image of current immi health status.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rahulpop1 said:


> For all those who have been asked for further medical assessment, I wanted to know at which stage it was asked?
> Medical Panel usually submit report within 7 days. Is it after 7 days immiaccount health status reflects further assessment required or is it directly after CO assignment when he asks for further medical checkup?
> Attaching the image of current immi health status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


the current status which you have is perfectly okay wrt medicals, all clear


----------



## rahulpop1

sultan_azam said:


> the current status which you have is perfectly okay wrt medicals, all clear


Thanks Sultan.. You are always quick to answer. 
Do you recollect when last time few guys of our forum were asked for further assesment, which stage was it?
It was long back. I tried to look for those threads but couldn't locate them. May be it was in 2017 forum.

(Good topic of discussion until we hear about any more grants today).

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rahulpop1 said:


> Thanks Sultan.. You are always quick to answer.
> Do you recollect when last time few guys of our forum were asked for further assesment, which stage was it?
> It was long back. I tried to look for those threads but couldn't locate them. May be it was in 2017 forum.
> 
> (Good topic of discussion until we hear about any more grants today).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I am not able to recall, however further assessment is required in case the tests indicate some abnormality which is fortunately not the case in your application

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

sultan_azam said:


> I am not able to recall, however further assessment is required in case the tests indicate some abnormality which is fortunately not the case in your application
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yeah.. Thanks Sultan.. 
Let's hope CO allocation date for 189 move ahead in this week. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## princesharma

*Waiting for Invitation*

Hi,

EOI Date: 06/06/2017
ANZSCO - 261313
189 Points :65

Can anyone let us know why they have gone slow in sending invitations since December.
There has been a drastic drop in invitation numbers since December.
When can we expect the process to speed up?

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Prince


----------



## rahulpop1

princesharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI Date: 06/06/2017
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 189 Points :65
> 
> Can anyone let us know why they have gone slow in sending invitations since December.
> There has been a drastic drop in invitation numbers since December.
> When can we expect the process to speed up?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Prince


The reason for drop in number of invitations is available here:

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2018-04-13/how-dutton-slowed-immigration/9646602?pfmredir=sm

Moreover you won't get any invite on 65 points. Try to improve your score to 75 at least so as to get invite in 2 months (minimum). 
Join another group which is dedicated to EOI invitations. You will get all relevant information there. 



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek101

princesharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI Date: 06/06/2017
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 189 Points :65
> 
> Can anyone let us know why they have gone slow in sending invitations since December.
> There has been a drastic drop in invitation numbers since December.
> When can we expect the process to speed up?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Prince


The DIBP is still busy with Oct-Nov applications due to a large number of invites sent last year. Sending out more invites would do no good as they can't issue visas without proper scrutiny. The current volume is too high to invite more than 300 applicants per month with a minimum score of 75. Perhaps the situation after July would be much better. In the meantime, try to boost your score by writing PTE/IELTS for a higher band (in case you're on a lower one).
Good luck.


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> For all those who have been asked for further medical assessment, I wanted to know at which stage it was asked?
> Medical Panel usually submit report within 7 days. Is it after 7 days immiaccount health status reflects further assessment required or is it directly after CO assignment when he asks for further medical checkup?
> Attaching the image of current immi health status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It may take longer. As stated, no need to get in touch.


----------



## princesharma

vivek101 said:


> The DIBP is still busy with Oct-Nov applications due to a large number of invites sent last year. Sending out more invites would do no good as they can't issue visas without proper scrutiny. The current volume is too high to invite more than 300 applicants per month with a minimum score of 75. Perhaps the situation after July would be much better. In the meantime, try to boost your score by writing PTE/IELTS for a higher band (in case you're on a lower one).
> Good luck.


Thanks for the quick reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## andreyx108b

princesharma said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Much appreciated.


I don't think that october and november had that much applicants... processing started to increase sometimes in April 2017 and never came down after this.


----------



## mohdjahangir

Hi

I am seeking a clarification on "Different spellings of Name" in the documentation for the visa. Here is my situation.

All my academic, work and official documentation have my name as "Mohd Jahangir" but last year during passport renewal, passport officials have changed my name to "Mohammad Jahangir". 

They cited that Indian Ministry of external affairs has asked to write full name and not abbreviated name. 


Should I submit an affidavit from the court or public notary? I am yet to get CO.

If yes then,

Should I get an affidavit from Court for the different spelling of the name?
Will affidavit from public Notary sufficient or Court order is needed?
What is the process of getting such certificate?

Visa Lodged: 13th March 2018 in 189 stream (261312)

Please help.


----------



## austaspirant

No grant is showing for today in immitracker.

Waiting is really a big pain.


----------



## Madhu Sharma

Applied under 133111 with 70points on March 21 2018, by when will I get eoi invitation???? Any chance before June18?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Now even immitracker dashboard has lost hope:

"You are behind the averages for CO contact - please contact DIBP and see if they can suggest why you still have not been contacted by your CO" :frusty:. 

4 months are up and still under received state.


----------



## mohdjahangir

austaspirant said:


> No grant is showing for today in immitracker.
> 
> Waiting is really a big pain.


A small number of cases appear on immitracker. Also, people don't update immitracker regularly. 

Hope that things are working. Patience is the key.


----------



## mightycoder

Attachment not seen! Recently I got CO contact for PCC which got expired. Since I have exceeded maximum attachments, i sent new PCC as an attachment to the CO mail. I don't see updates. However I pressed IP button. Please let me know how to make sure CO has received my latest attachment?


----------



## Gautam_K

Hi friends,
I need your help urgently.
CO has asked for employment reference letter on company letter head. My company doesn't issue letters addressed as "To whomsoever it may concern".
To whom should the letter be addressed then?
Please suggest.


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Gautam_K said:


> Hi friends,
> I need your help urgently.
> CO has asked for employment reference letter on company letter head. My company doesn't issue letters addressed as "To whomsoever it may concern".
> To whom should the letter be addressed then?
> Please suggest.


Bro what you have already provided..

PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Overseas Experience - 10
Australian Experience - 5 
Total Points for 189 Visa - 70

EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017 
CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
CO second contact : 21apr 2018
CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
Grant : Awaiting patiently

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Gautam_K

DRaj_Mistry said:


> Bro what you have already provided..
> 
> PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
> Age - 30
> Proficient English - 10
> Education - 15
> Overseas Experience - 10
> Australian Experience - 5
> Total Points for 189 Visa - 70
> 
> EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
> Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017
> CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
> CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
> CO second contact : 21apr 2018
> CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
> Grant : Awaiting patiently
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk



For skill assessment, I had provided SD; since I was skeptical about asking my company's HR for reference letter.
After CO specifically asked for reference letter, I contacted HR. HR doesn't issue anonymously addressed letters. Please suggest whom should the letter be addressed to.


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Gautam_K said:


> For skill assessment, I had provided SD; since I was skeptical about asking my company's HR for reference letter.
> After CO specifically asked for reference letter, I contacted HR. HR doesn't issue anonymously addressed letters. Please suggest whom should the letter be addressed to.


Hi bro , I would suggest as mentioned in forum earlier ..

1. Drop a mail to the Company HR , and get that email were the HR denies for the issuance of the letter

2. Secondly , get your reference created from your colleague on a stamp paper signed before the attorney 

I think that should help

==============================================
PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Overseas Experience - 10
Australian Experience - 5 
Total Points for 189 Visa - 70

EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017 
CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
CO second contact : 21apr 2018
CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
Grant : Awaiting patiently

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Gautam_K said:


> For skill assessment, I had provided SD; since I was skeptical about asking my company's HR for reference letter.
> After CO specifically asked for reference letter, I contacted HR. HR doesn't issue anonymously addressed letters. Please suggest whom should the letter be addressed to.


Department of home affairs, Australia

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gautam_K

sultan_azam said:


> Department of home affairs, Australia
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro..will do the same.


----------



## SacS

Guys,

I need some inputs on Indian PCC from Qatar. I am a resident of Qatar and planning to apply for Indian PCC from Indian Embassy here in Qatar. I called them today to inquire about the list of documents. However, the lady representative told me that they won't provide Indian PCC for immigration purpose. They only have one set format for Indian PCC issued from Indian Embassy in Qatar with generic body paragraph describing clearance and the PCC will be issued only for Qatar. They won't mention any other country name or details in it. (Australia or DIBP in my case.) 

So, is it a compulsion for Indian PCC to have Australia or DIBP mentioned? Is "To whomsoever it may concerned" accepted?

OR Does anyone has any about obtaining Indian PCC from Qatar?

Appreciate any inputs on this.

Thanks,


----------



## Robi14

Hi All

I submitted my VISA Docs in March and i am turning 33 in June. Will it impact anything on my visa approval. My age points will change soon


----------



## sultan_azam

Robi14 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I submitted my VISA Docs in March and i am turning 33 in June. Will it impact anything on my visa approval. My age points will change soon


Points freeze on the day of invite, if you have submited visa docs to dibp then nothing to worry

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

Hi all,

Is there any group discussion post grant issues and insights? Please share. I am badly looking for flat renting in Melbourne for my family. Moving mid of may. 

Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

sonamt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there any group discussion post grant issues and insights? Please share. I am badly looking for flat renting in Melbourne for my family. Moving mid of may.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go,
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective.html

or in general

Life in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## SMR1

It will not affect . at the time of submission of application u shud be at required age for points .


----------



## baruazone

*regarding Form 815 submission*

Hi Friends,

I need to submit form 815 as requested by CO and I have below query regarding it.

Query: What to fill in step 4. "Contact details in Australia" when I do not have any such contact. Till now I have put it blank in other forms (80, 1221 etc) wherever demanded.

Can anyone share their experience about submitting the Form 815?

Appreciate a quick reply.

Thanks!


----------



## samgegr8

Hi All,

This is a general concern.. Why the grant is taking so much of time? I have applied in Jan and still waiting for an update ... Do anyone knows any reason for the delay which is bit unusual here


----------



## SVW3690

samgegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is a general concern.. Why the grant is taking so much of time? I have applied in Jan and still waiting for an update ... Do anyone knows any reason for the delay which is bit unusual here


Heard from this forum, that DIBP is clearing the backlogs. I am seeing people who have submitted before Nov 2017 are getting their grants now. So I hope they will again start with the applications which are submitted after Nov 26th. Hoping for the best


----------



## samgegr8

SVW3690 said:


> Heard from this forum, that DIBP is clearing the backlogs. I am seeing people who have submitted before Nov 2017 are getting their grants now. So I hope they will again start with the applications which are submitted after Nov 26th. Hoping for the best




Yep I am following on that. After November, the number of invitations has been reduced. So hoping that there will be pace in clearing the number of applicants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudh83

For Software and Applications Programmers - Job code 2613 fulfilled slightly above 52% (3262/6202) based on the allocated occupation ceiling under 189 category for financial year 2017/2018. Will it be fully filled before end of the financial year by June 30 2018?


----------



## foxes

Sudh83 said:


> For Software and Applications Programmers - Job code 2613 fulfilled slightly above 52% (3262/6202) based on the allocated occupation ceiling under 189 category for financial year 2017/2018. Will it be fully filled before end of the financial year by June 30 2018?




Nope. And apparently they are not required to do so.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

SacS said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need some inputs on Indian PCC from Qatar. I am a resident of Qatar and planning to apply for Indian PCC from Indian Embassy here in Qatar. I called them today to inquire about the list of documents. However, the lady representative told me that they won't provide Indian PCC for immigration purpose. They only have one set format for Indian PCC issued from Indian Embassy in Qatar with generic body paragraph describing clearance and the PCC will be issued only for Qatar. They won't mention any other country name or details in it. (Australia or DIBP in my case.)
> 
> So, is it a compulsion for Indian PCC to have Australia or DIBP mentioned? Is "To whomsoever it may concerned" accepted?
> 
> OR Does anyone has any about obtaining Indian PCC from Qatar?
> 
> Appreciate any inputs on this.
> 
> Thanks,


Its true...but nothing to worry ...
I did my PCC while i was in India but my husband got his PCC from indian embassy in Qatar. 
Both of our formats are different but I don't think so it's a problem as both are from appropriate authorities. 

So my suggestion would be to proceed with the general format of Indian embassy.


----------



## andreyx108b

MegaRiya said:


> Its true...but nothing to worry ...
> I did my PCC while i was in India but my husband got his PCC from indian embassy in Qatar.
> Both of our formats are different but I don't think so it's a problem as both are from appropriate authorities.
> 
> So my suggestion would be to proceed with the general format of Indian embassy.


totally agree.


----------



## Leve

Hi everyone, any guesses about when they’ll get to December submissions?


----------



## andreyx108b

Sudh83 said:


> For Software and Applications Programmers - Job code 2613 fulfilled slightly above 52% (3262/6202) based on the allocated occupation ceiling under 189 category for financial year 2017/2018. Will it be fully filled before end of the financial year by June 30 2018?



Seems like not, unless they decide to invite 750 per round... :amen: to that.


----------



## andreyx108b

Leve said:


> Hi everyone, any guesses about when they’ll get to December submissions?


There is no clear pattern of month-by-months as is... it is more of case by case (there are some dec cases looked at already), however, having said that, december apps will be looked at more actively is very close.


----------



## Leve

andreyx108b said:


> Leve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, any guesses about when they’ll get to December submissions?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no clear pattern of month-by-months as is... it is more of case by case (there are some dec cases looked at already), however, having said that, december apps will be looked at more actively is very close.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam

baruazone said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need to submit form 815 as requested by CO and I have below query regarding it.
> 
> Query: What to fill in step 4. "Contact details in Australia" when I do not have any such contact. Till now I have put it blank in other forms (80, 1221 etc) wherever demanded.
> 
> Can anyone share their experience about submitting the Form 815?
> 
> Appreciate a quick reply.
> 
> Thanks!


Leave it blank if you haven't mentioned anything kn 80/1221

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

Guys, a question about medical check up for my kid. I'm the primary applicant and i signed his health declaration in immi account. 
Now my query is, is it ok if my spouse accompanies him for the check up? am i also required to go?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Can anyone share list of docs required when applying for visa.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone

*regarding Form 815 submission*

Can someone please reply with your experiences? I need to submit my form soon.

Thanks!



baruazone said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need to submit form 815 as requested by CO and I have below query regarding it.
> 
> Query: What to fill in step 4. "Contact details in Australia" when I do not have any such contact. Till now I have put it blank in other forms (80, 1221 etc) wherever demanded.
> 
> Can anyone share their experience about submitting the Form 815?
> 
> Appreciate a quick reply.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## baruazone

Assessment letter
Passport front & back (where all personal information is printed)
Bachelors/Masters Degrees certificates
Transcripts from your degree
Experience letter (the one that was submitted to the assessment body)
IELTS/PTE Scorecard
Police check from all the countries you have lived in for more than 6 months in the last 10 years
Form 80 (Personal particulars for character assessment) - This need not be certified
=


----------



## baruazone

Assessment letter
Passport front & back (where all personal information is printed)
Bachelors/Masters Degrees certificates
Transcripts from your degree
Experience letter (the one that was submitted to the assessment body)
IELTS/PTE Scorecard
Australian Federal Police (AFP) check -- If required.
Police check from all the countries you have lived in for more than 6 months in the last 10 years
Form 80 (Personal particulars for character assessment) - This need not be certified



saurabhpluto said:


> Can anyone share list of docs required when applying for visa.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

baruazone said:


> Assessment letter
> Passport front & back (where all personal information is printed)
> Bachelors/Masters Degrees certificates
> Transcripts from your degree
> Experience letter (the one that was submitted to the assessment body)
> IELTS/PTE Scorecard
> Australian Federal Police (AFP) check -- If required.
> Police check from all the countries you have lived in for more than 6 months in the last 10 years
> Form 80 (Personal particulars for character assessment) - This need not be certified


Thanks mate. Just to confirm. English proficiency letter from the graduating institute for the partner?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Yes should or CO will ask 


saurabhpluto said:


> baruazone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assessment letter
> Passport front & back (where all personal information is printed)
> Bachelors/Masters Degrees certificates
> Transcripts from your degree
> Experience letter (the one that was submitted to the assessment body)
> IELTS/PTE Scorecard
> Australian Federal Police (AFP) check -- If required.
> Police check from all the countries you have lived in for more than 6 months in the last 10 years
> Form 80 (Personal particulars for character assessment) - This need not be certified
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. Just to confirm. English proficiency letter from the graduating institute for the partner?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## vamsi89

Hi People,


Whats happening with Aus Immigration? no invites at all... has anyone got any invite so far?


----------



## vivek101

vamsi89 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> 
> Whats happening with Aus Immigration? no invites at all... has anyone got any invite so far?


DIBP has restricted the number of invites to 300 a month due to a huge backlog from 2017. As a result, the only people receiving invites have scores in an upward range of 75+.
Also, I couldn't help but notice that you haven't applied for a 189 visa (which this forum/thread exclusively talks about). Hence the title - *** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2018 *** 
I suggest you to browse the website for a different thread that deals with topics on 190. Perhaps that'll give some more insight on the current updates for your application.
From what I've heard, 190 processing is much faster than 189. They've already started issuing grants for people who applied in Jan/Feb 2018 post reception of their invites. Not sure about the invitation situation though.
I'd suggest you to try improving your overall score by aiming for a higher PTE band while you wait for an invitation.


----------



## vamsi89

vivek101 said:


> DIBP has restricted the number of invites to 300 a month due to a huge backlog from 2017. As a result, the only people receiving invites have scores in an upward range of 75+.
> Also, I couldn't help but notice that you haven't applied for a 189 visa (which this forum/thread exclusively talks about). Hence the title - *** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2018 ***
> I suggest you to browse the website for a different thread that deals with topics on 190. Perhaps that'll give some more insight on the current updates for your application.
> From what I've heard, 190 processing is much faster than 189. They've already started issuing grants for people who applied in Jan/Feb 2018 post reception of their invites. Not sure about the invitation situation though.
> I'd suggest you to try improving your overall score by aiming for a higher PTE band while you wait for an invitation.


Thanks for the reply Vivek. So will they invite people who applied for 60 from the backlogs?


----------



## splunk

vamsi89 said:


> Thanks for the reply Vivek. So will they invite people who applied for 60 from the backlogs?


People who have more points are given priority. Of late (Since Dec17) it has been only 75 pts for 189.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-march-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

thanks for the link. it shows why once NOV applications are cleared up the process of taking up Dec/Jan cases would b faster. 



splunk said:


> People who have more points are given priority. Of late (Since Dec17) it has been only 75 pts for 189.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-march-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## vineetanandjha

I uploaded one document by mistake in the *"Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of	
1
Received
"*

it was supposed to go under Overseas Work experience. All Other 35 Documents in Overseas work experience section are correctly uploaded. 
What can do to change it.


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Hi friends .. how to check whether CO has verified all the documents or yet to verify ? Do we have any mechanism to check ?

==============================================
PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Overseas Experience - 10
Australian Experience - 5 
Total Points for 189 Visa - 70

EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017 
CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
CO second contact : 21apr 2018
CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
Grant : Awaiting patiently

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

vineetanandjha said:


> I uploaded one document by mistake in the *"Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
> 1
> Received
> "*
> 
> it was supposed to go under Overseas Work experience. All Other 35 Documents in Overseas work experience section are correctly uploaded.
> What can do to change it.


Hi...Vineeta.. I too done the same

Just upload form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answers) asking them to ignore the document upload in "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of".

Cheers !


----------



## Ismiya

We cant change it. Just upload it in correct place. But i too made a mistake in uploading documents.


vineetanandjha said:


> I uploaded one document by mistake in the *"Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
> 1
> Received
> "*
> 
> it was supposed to go under Overseas Work experience. All Other 35 Documents in Overseas work experience section are correctly uploaded.
> What can do to change it.


----------



## midhun1989

Hi all,

The allocation dates are not yet updated by the department. It still shows 26th November 2017. it was supposed to be updated in early April. And there seem to be only very few grants for the past few days according to updates from immitracker. Department doesn't provide any information regarding allocation of next set of applications for processing and they haven't picked any new application lodged within past 5 months. Does anyone have any information regarding when dibp start processing of application lodged after 26th Nov 2017?


----------



## Ismiya

Need help...
Where we have to upload bank statement with salary highlights ? Under bank statement - business? Or under financial statement?


----------



## Suzumiya

kinnu369 said:


> Hi...Vineeta.. I too done the same
> 
> Just upload form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answers) asking them to ignore the document upload in "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of".
> 
> Cheers !


Hi kinnu369,
I noticed that you got a CO contact was it because of this?
I also did the same mistake as you guys, I'm really worried...I just had a note for the CO to ignore the document on the australian work experience. I did not know there is such a form :doh:ray:


----------



## kinnu369

No. CO contact is for KSA PCC.

You can update via immi account "update us" option.


Suzumiya said:


> Hi kinnu369,
> I noticed that you got a CO contact was it because of this?
> I also did the same mistake as you guys, I'm really worried...I just had a note for the CO to ignore the document on the australian work experience. I did not know there is such a form :doh:ray:


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzumiya

kinnu369 said:


> No. CO contact is for KSA PCC.
> 
> You can update via immi account "update us" option.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I see, thank you for sharing 
All the best!
Cheers


----------



## mohdjahangir

Hi Guys

Has anyone got the grant today?


----------



## austaspirant

mohdjahangir said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Has anyone got the grant today?


1 grant, lodged on 23 Nov, displays for yesterday.


----------



## carthicb

Hi,

Can anyone please let me know what are the alternate documents for Birth certificate as an evidence for birth or age for 189 visa application. The 'help' page of the homeaffairs website suggests below - 

"If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."

I am from India, and birth certificates are issued here, however my birth is not registered and I do not have a certificate. 

Let me know if just my secondary school certificate along with my passport would suffice without any notification being done through a notary as stated in the 'help'. 

Thanks!
Carthic


----------



## kinnu369

carthicb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what are the alternate documents for Birth certificate as an evidence for birth or age for 189 visa application. The 'help' page of the homeaffairs website suggests below -
> 
> "If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."
> 
> I am from India, and birth certificates are issued here, however my birth is not registered and I do not have a certificate.
> 
> Let me know if just my secondary school certificate along with my passport would suffice without any notification being done through a notary as stated in the 'help'.
> 
> Thanks!
> Carthic



If you don't have the Birth certificate, then secondary school certificate is the best proof of birth. You can add your passport or aadhaar along with it.All the best!


----------



## carthicb

kinnu369 said:


> If you don't have the Birth certificate, then secondary school certificate is the best proof of birth. You can add your passport or aadhaar along with it.All the best!


Thanks for the quick response. Do I need to support that with a notary (stat dec) or just those documents should be enough?


----------



## kinnu369

carthicb said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Do I need to support that with a notary (stat dec) or just those documents should be enough?


Those documents with original colour scans are okay. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

kinnu369 said:


> Those documents with original colour scans are okay.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## carthicb

kinnu369 said:


> Those documents with original colour scans are okay.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Just curious, did you do it this way or you had birth certificate to produce as evidence?


----------



## kinnu369

carthicb said:


> Thanks. Just curious, did you do it this way or you had birth certificate to produce as evidence?


No dear... I too submitted the same. Don't worry. Cheers! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## carthicb

kinnu369 said:


> No dear... I too submitted the same. Don't worry. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank you, that helps!!


----------



## Leve

Grants seem to have really slowed again this week (going by immi tracker - I realise immi tracker is only an indication). Any explanation?
I really hope they pick up again, quickly!! I submitted in December.


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Grants for people submitted post 26th Nov 2017*

Any idea on what is happening with the Grants for 189 now. It is not moving past Nov 26, 2017. Does anyone have any info on when they are planning to move ahead from that date. In the DIBP (GSM) webpage they mentioned that new dates will be updated in early April, but this is early May and no update yet. 

- Regards,
Nithin


----------



## rahulpop1

As per immitracker, 2 guys got grant today. 
Things are moving but slowly.. It's going to be a long wait..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

nithin.raghav said:


> Any idea on what is happening with the Grants for 189 now. It is not moving past Nov 26, 2017. Does anyone have any info on when they are planning to move ahead from that date. In the DIBP (GSM) webpage they mentioned that new dates will be updated in early April, but this is early May and no update yet.
> 
> - Regards,
> Nithin


http://insidestory.org.au/where-now-for-australias-immigration-level/

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## roshzone

Hi All

Happy to share the good news, got grants for me and family yesterday. Whatever updates I got from this forum helped a lot during the waiting period. Wishing all aspirants best of luck. 
__________________
ANZSCO Code : 261313

PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 82 R 74 S 75 W 82
EOI Lodged : 10rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
Invited: 18th October, 2017
Visa Fee: 23st November,2017
Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 30th November
CO Contact : 21st Feb, 2018 
Replied on : 21st Feb, 2018
Grant Date : 02 May 2018
Employment Verification : No
IED: 02 Nov 2018


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Congratulations roshzone .. 

Any idea from which Area GSM made a connect. - Adelaide , Brisbane ..


roshzone said:


> Hi All
> 
> Happy to share the good news, got grants for me and family yesterday. Whatever updates I got from this forum helped a lot during the waiting period. Wishing all aspirants best of luck.
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 82 R 74 S 75 W 82
> EOI Lodged : 10rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 23st November,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 30th November
> CO Contact : 21st Feb, 2018
> Replied on : 21st Feb, 2018
> Grant Date : 02 May 2018
> Employment Verification : No
> IED: 02 Nov 2018


==============================================
PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Overseas Experience - 10
Australian Experience - 5 
Total Points for 189 Visa - 70

EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017 
CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
CO second contact : 21apr 2018
CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
Grant : Awaiting patiently

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

roshzone said:


> Hi All
> 
> Happy to share the good news, got grants for me and family yesterday. Whatever updates I got from this forum helped a lot during the waiting period. Wishing all aspirants best of luck.
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 82 R 74 S 75 W 82
> EOI Lodged : 10rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 23st November,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 30th November
> CO Contact : 21st Feb, 2018
> Replied on : 21st Feb, 2018
> Grant Date : 02 May 2018
> Employment Verification : No
> IED: 02 Nov 2018


Congratulations buddy..
Why was CO Contact in your case?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Secondary school leaving certificate with birthdate and passport are enough.


carthicb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what are the alternate documents for Birth certificate as an evidence for birth or age for 189 visa application. The 'help' page of the homeaffairs website suggests below -
> 
> "If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."
> 
> I am from India, and birth certificates are issued here, however my birth is not registered and I do not have a certificate.
> 
> Let me know if just my secondary school certificate along with my passport would suffice without any notification being done through a notary as stated in the 'help'.
> 
> Thanks!
> Carthic


----------



## roshzone

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations buddy..
> Why was CO Contact in your case?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It was to sent PTE score online and PCC for my wife which was already submitted


----------



## rahulpop1

roshzone said:


> It was to sent PTE score online and PCC for my wife which was already submitted


Thanks.
All the best..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Hi Rosh , what was the name of CO and from which location was he/she any clue ?


roshzone said:


> It was to sent PTE score online and PCC for my wife which was already submitted


==============================================
PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Overseas Experience - 10
Australian Experience - 5 
Total Points for 189 Visa - 70

EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017 
CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
CO second contact : 21apr 2018
CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
Grant : Awaiting patiently

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## anishantonyvp

It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I received the Grant Email today. It was a direct grant indeed (95 Days). It couldn't have happen without the help of this forum especially the informative posts from experts. I wish everyone in the forum good luck and wish everyone can get the grant as soon as possible. 

Code: 261312 Developer Programmer Engineer 70pts
Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 15pts
Pre-Invite received NSW : 08/12/17 
NSW ITA submitted: 16/12/17
NSW ITA approval: 26/01/18
NSW lodge: 27/01/18
Visa Grant : 03/05/18 (Direct Grant)


----------



## carthicb

Hi,

With respect to the work experience evidence for 189 visa, I have the following queries - 

1. Are the salary slips for all my previous jobs are needed or only for the current employment? 

2. Will I be able to upload multiple files under 'Payslips' category or should I be combining all the payslips under one single PDF file? 

3. The roles and responsibilities letters submitted for ACS assessment are need to be uploaded even here? If yes, my position in my current job is changed from the time I had submitted the letter to ACS. Is it okay if I submit the same roles and responsibilities letter?

4. Any specific format to be followed while uploading the bank statement? Can I highlight the salary credit entry in my bank statement and upload that? 

Thanks
Carthic


----------



## carthicb

Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## Leve

anishantonyvp said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I received the Grant Email today. It was a direct grant indeed (95 Days). It couldn't have happen without the help of this forum especially the informative posts from experts. I wish everyone in the forum good luck and wish everyone can get the grant as soon as possible.
> 
> Code: 261312 Developer Programmer Engineer 70pts
> Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 15pts
> Pre-Invite received NSW : 08/12/17
> NSW ITA submitted: 16/12/17
> NSW ITA approval: 26/01/18
> NSW lodge: 27/01/18
> Visa Grant : 03/05/18 (Direct Grant)


Is this for a 189 grant? In 95 days??? That’s amazing. I take it you’re not on immitracker?


----------



## austaspirant

anishantonyvp said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I received the Grant Email today. It was a direct grant indeed (95 Days). It couldn't have happen without the help of this forum especially the informative posts from experts. I wish everyone in the forum good luck and wish everyone can get the grant as soon as possible.
> 
> Code: 261312 Developer Programmer Engineer 70pts
> Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 15pts
> Pre-Invite received NSW : 08/12/17
> NSW ITA submitted: 16/12/17
> NSW ITA approval: 26/01/18
> NSW lodge: 27/01/18
> Visa Grant : 03/05/18 (Direct Grant)


Congrats buddy!


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

carthicb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what are the alternate documents for Birth certificate as an evidence for birth or age for 189 visa application. The 'help' page of the homeaffairs website suggests below -
> 
> "If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."
> 
> I am from India, and birth certificates are issued here, however my birth is not registered and I do not have a certificate.
> 
> Let me know if just my secondary school certificate along with my passport would suffice without any notification being done through a notary as stated in the 'help'.
> 
> Thanks!
> Carthic


Matriculation sheet and Adhar card , driving license and be used as proof of birth certificate..

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## anishantonyvp

Leve said:


> Is this for a 189 grant? In 95 days??? That’s amazing. I take it you’re not on immitracker?


Its for 190 Visa for NSW


----------



## rahulpop1

anishantonyvp said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I received the Grant Email today. It was a direct grant indeed (95 Days). It couldn't have happen without the help of this forum especially the informative posts from experts. I wish everyone in the forum good luck and wish everyone can get the grant as soon as possible.
> 
> Code: 261312 Developer Programmer Engineer 70pts
> Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 15pts
> Pre-Invite received NSW : 08/12/17
> NSW ITA submitted: 16/12/17
> NSW ITA approval: 26/01/18
> NSW lodge: 27/01/18
> Visa Grant : 03/05/18 (Direct Grant)


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Thanks*



rahulpop1 said:


> What is Peter Dutton thinking? | Inside Story
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


THanks for the info.


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

can you ping the exact location in website where this information resides. 




midhun1989 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The allocation dates are not yet updated by the department. It still shows 26th November 2017. it was supposed to be updated in early April. And there seem to be only very few grants for the past few days according to updates from immitracker. Department doesn't provide any information regarding allocation of next set of applications for processing and they haven't picked any new application lodged within past 5 months. Does anyone have any information regarding when dibp start processing of application lodged after 26th Nov 2017?


----------



## ajay1558

anishantonyvp said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I received the Grant Email today. It was a direct grant indeed (95 Days). It couldn't have happen without the help of this forum especially the informative posts from experts. I wish everyone in the forum good luck and wish everyone can get the grant as soon as possible.
> 
> Code: 261312 Developer Programmer Engineer 70pts
> Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 15pts
> Pre-Invite received NSW : 08/12/17
> NSW ITA submitted: 16/12/17
> NSW ITA approval: 26/01/18
> NSW lodge: 27/01/18
> Visa Grant : 03/05/18 (Direct Grant)


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

roshzone said:


> Hi All
> 
> Happy to share the good news, got grants for me and family yesterday. Whatever updates I got from this forum helped a lot during the waiting period. Wishing all aspirants best of luck.
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 82 R 74 S 75 W 82
> EOI Lodged : 10rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 23st November,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 30th November
> CO Contact : 21st Feb, 2018
> Replied on : 21st Feb, 2018
> Grant Date : 02 May 2018
> Employment Verification : No
> IED: 02 Nov 2018


Congrats


----------



## Wonderer-India

anishantonyvp said:


> Its for 190 Visa for NSW


So, you are posting in Wrong Place. Like you come to this for an estimate, so does others. 

Congratulations on your grant, However, Don't misrepresent dates and timeline. This might create a false euphoria among people who are waiting...


----------



## Ismiya

He clearly mentioned the details. Like NSW. He likes to share his happy so he does. congratulations..


Wonderer-India said:


> anishantonyvp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its for 190 Visa for NSW
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are posting in Wrong Place. Like you come to this for an estimate, so does others.
> 
> Congratulations on your grant, However, Don't misrepresent dates and timeline. This might create a false euphoria among people who are waiting...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kapilank

Friends , 
Need help , I have receiver letter for adverse information in a letter ending with nature justice. I have been told that I'm irrational officer contacted my company about employment which they verified , however when they seemed clarification on roles and responsibilities , my organization didn't respond.
Since I have already left organization , I don't have control over my organization any more.
But as they have confirmed my employment , what do I need to revert and in what format.
Any guidance on this shall be highly appreciated.


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Kapilank said:


> Friends ,
> Need help , I have receiver letter for adverse information in a letter ending with nature justice. I have been told that I'm irrational officer contacted my company about employment which they verified , however when they seemed clarification on roles and responsibilities , my organization didn't respond.
> Since I have already left organization , I don't have control over my organization any more.
> But as they have confirmed my employment , what do I need to revert and in what format.
> Any guidance on this shall be highly appreciated.


Hi bro , do u have any clue on which email id / phone no.. they contacted from ur organisation.. 
1. Firstly provide them with a contact of any genuine member from your organisation who is still working with the organisation
2. Secondly just to check , how did you provide your references and in which format



==============================================
PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Overseas Experience - 10
Australian Experience - 5 
Total Points for 189 Visa - 70

EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017 
CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
CO second contact : 21apr 2018
CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
Grant : Awaiting patiently

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

Ismiya said:


> He clearly mentioned the details. Like NSW. He likes to share his happy so he does. congratulations..



Isn't this thread for Subclass 189.?


----------



## rahulpop1

Ismiya said:


> He clearly mentioned the details. Like NSW. He likes to share his happy so he does. congratulations..


Yes! Agreed..
No problem in sharing happiness here with appropriate information. He took it otherwise..
I think this waiting period is taking a toll on everyone.. 


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Wonderer-India said:


> Isn't this thread for Subclass 189.?


It's OK buddy. It has been a common thing in this group to share grant details with appropriate information. At least we know things are moving.
Don't get bothered by it. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer

Hello,

I have a question, would greatly appreciate your help. I might be changing my job since I applied for visa. How do I update this information in my application?


———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
LODGED ON 02-04-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## kinnu369

wahajmeer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question, would greatly appreciate your help. I might be changing my job since I applied for visa. How do I update this information in my application?
> 
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
> INVITED ON 07-03-18
> LODGED ON 02-04-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


Inform DBIP through immi account "update us" button.
You can select "Change of circumstances" option and give the information. All the best! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapilank

DRaj_Mistry said:


> Hi bro , do u have any clue on which email id / phone no.. they contacted from ur organisation..
> 1. Firstly provide them with a contact of any genuine member from your organisation who is still working with the organisation
> 2. Secondly just to check , how did you provide your references and in which format
> 
> 
> No ,They have not mentioned the contact person in my Org they tried to connect with me.This is why , I am worried.I did provide my supervisor email id and contact number , but they didnt reach him out, seems they obtain HR contact details from online, and tried to reach.
> HR being busy department , they might have ignore their mail for role and responsinilites for 2 reasons , 1. they have already conformed my employment 2. Since I m not with organization any more, HR doesnt take pain to connect with supervisors for Ex employes.
> Also the contact number they have mentioned in mail is mine , only .They mentioned that they tried to contact me thrice, but I didnt receive single call.
> 
> Now I need help with , how to respond this natural justice.


----------



## Wonderer-India

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes! Agreed..
> No problem in sharing happiness here with appropriate information. He took it otherwise..
> I think this waiting period is taking a toll on everyone..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Trust me I am NOT taken by TOLL of "Waiting". Don't cover-up, man. Ultimately, these people will go to other countries and represent India. Living in USA for 13 years, I have seen many Indian community members not paying attentions to details and the circumstances.

Don't get me wrong. I am happy for this Gentleman, but that kind of communication might confuse others. THIS ISN'T Subclass 189 discussion and he did not come here by Accident.


----------



## aparna2905

*Need help*

Hi friends,

Need suggestion from you..My husband is in 457 work visa and has also got bridging visa for 189.He is travelling to India regarding office work this weekend.He is travelling in 457 visa only.Will this affect the processing of 189 visa and do we need to update them as we have bridging visa also.Kindly provide your suggestions on what we have to do as he is travelling when having bridging visa.

Thanks.


----------



## rahulpop1

Wonderer-India said:


> Trust me I am NOT taken by TOLL of "Waiting". Don't cover-up, man. Ultimately, these people will go to other countries and represent India. Living in USA for 13 years, I have seen many Indian community members not paying attentions to details and the circumstances.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I am happy for this Gentleman, but that kind of communication might confuse others. THIS ISN'T Subclass 189 discussion and he did not come here by Accident.


That's exactly my point is. He did not come here by accident and that's why he has put up details with exact information regarding his grant. I don't know what type of experience you had while being in US but this gentleman was quite correct in stating his grant details.
Why would I cover-up for him buddy? I am just saying he did nothing wrong. I don't see anyone else getting confused because of that post.
You are 100% right. This isn't 189 forum but people inform each other about grants. Let's be happy for him (That's what we do here) and congratulate him one last time as he is not going to disturb you or anyone else here ever again.
Well this discussion is going into another direction altogether. Let's hope the grant mail arrives in our mailboxes soon.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Thanks bro , what is their latest request .. have they sent you any emails along with request list


Kapilank said:


> DRaj_Mistry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro , do u have any clue on which email id / phone no.. they contacted from ur organisation..
> 1. Firstly provide them with a contact of any genuine member from your organisation who is still working with the organisation
> 2. Secondly just to check , how did you provide your references and in which format
> 
> 
> No ,They have not mentioned the contact person in my Org they tried to connect with me.This is why , I am worried.I did provide my supervisor email id and contact number , but they didnt reach him out, seems they obtain HR contact details from online, and tried to reach.
> HR being busy department , they might have ignore their mail for role and responsinilites for 2 reasons , 1. they have already conformed my employment 2. Since I m not with organization any more, HR doesnt take pain to connect with supervisors for Ex employes.
> Also the contact number they have mentioned in mail is mine , only .They mentioned that they tried to contact me thrice, but I didnt receive single call.
> 
> Now I need help with , how to respond this natural justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ==============================================
> PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
> Age - 30
> Proficient English - 10
> Education - 15
> Overseas Experience - 10
> Australian Experience - 5
> Total Points for 189 Visa - 70
> 
> EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
> Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017
> CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
> CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
> CO second contact : 21apr 2018
> CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
> Grant : Awaiting patiently
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Jiju

Hi guys a quick help please...while uploading my PTE score online to DIBP it is showing DHA .Is it the same?please respond as I am online now trying to submit my score.thanks


----------



## rahulpop1

Jiju said:


> Hi guys a quick help please...while uploading my PTE score online to DIBP it is showing DHA .Is it the same?please respond as I am online now trying to submit my score.thanks


Yes. It's same. Earlier it was DIBP, now DHA.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiju

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. It's same. Earlier it was DIBP, now DHA.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks a ton.If we are pressing “submit order “ in PTE website then is the score directly getting uploaded online?


----------



## rahulpop1

Jiju said:


> Thanks a ton.If we are pressing “submit order “ in PTE website then is the score directly getting uploaded online?


It will be sent to DHA. You will get a confirmation mail as well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiju

rahulpop1 said:


> It will be sent to DHA. You will get a confirmation mail as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Right now PTE sent me an email confirming that the score card will be send to DHA in a day or two.


----------



## rahulpop1

Jiju said:


> Right now PTE sent me an email confirming that the score card will be send to DHA in a day or two.


Perfect. 
You are done brother. Great job.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiju

rahulpop1 said:


> Perfect.
> You are done brother. Great job..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for the promt response.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

pl find answers. 
1. Are the salary slips for all my previous jobs are needed or only for the current employment? - it is difficult to have all salary slips from previous employers so you can have 3 payslips for previous employer and recent 3 for current employer. 

2. Will I be able to upload multiple files under 'Payslips' category or should I be combining all the payslips under one single PDF file? - Yes, you can merge the PDF of single employer in one file and upload the same and put some meaningful words in description. so if you have total of 3 employers, then u can have 3 pdf files, each for an employer. 

3. The roles and responsibilities letters submitted for ACS assessment are need to be uploaded even here? If yes, my position in my current job is changed from the time I had submitted the letter to ACS. Is it okay if I submit the same roles and responsibilities letter? - I have only submitted the ACS outcome and my service letters quote the designation which i have entered in the application. so its upto u. 

4. Any specific format to be followed while uploading the bank statement? Can I highlight the salary credit entry in my bank statement and upload that? - you can export bank statements in PDF format and highlight the ones where salary is credited and upload the color scan bank. 



carthicb said:


> Hi,
> 
> With respect to the work experience evidence for 189 visa, I have the following queries -
> 
> 1. Are the salary slips for all my previous jobs are needed or only for the current employment?
> 
> 2. Will I be able to upload multiple files under 'Payslips' category or should I be combining all the payslips under one single PDF file?
> 
> 3. The roles and responsibilities letters submitted for ACS assessment are need to be uploaded even here? If yes, my position in my current job is changed from the time I had submitted the letter to ACS. Is it okay if I submit the same roles and responsibilities letter?
> 
> 4. Any specific format to be followed while uploading the bank statement? Can I highlight the salary credit entry in my bank statement and upload that?
> 
> Thanks
> Carthic


----------



## carthicb

anant.b.mahajan said:


> pl find answers.
> 1. Are the salary slips for all my previous jobs are needed or only for the current employment? - it is difficult to have all salary slips from previous employers so you can have 3 payslips for previous employer and recent 3 for current employer.
> 
> 2. Will I be able to upload multiple files under 'Payslips' category or should I be combining all the payslips under one single PDF file? - Yes, you can merge the PDF of single employer in one file and upload the same and put some meaningful words in description. so if you have total of 3 employers, then u can have 3 pdf files, each for an employer.
> 
> 3. The roles and responsibilities letters submitted for ACS assessment are need to be uploaded even here? If yes, my position in my current job is changed from the time I had submitted the letter to ACS. Is it okay if I submit the same roles and responsibilities letter? - I have only submitted the ACS outcome and my service letters quote the designation which i have entered in the application. so its upto u.
> 
> 4. Any specific format to be followed while uploading the bank statement? Can I highlight the salary credit entry in my bank statement and upload that? - you can export bank statements in PDF format and highlight the ones where salary is credited and upload the color scan bank.


Thanks for the detailed response.


----------



## sultan_azam

aparna2905 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Need suggestion from you..My husband is in 457 work visa and has also got bridging visa for 189.He is travelling to India regarding office work this weekend.He is travelling in 457 visa only.Will this affect the processing of 189 visa and do we need to update them as we have bridging visa also.Kindly provide your suggestions on what we have to do as he is travelling when having bridging visa.
> 
> Thanks.


I think bridging visa comes into effect when current visa(457 in your case) expires

Experts - please correct me if I am wrong

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

wahajmeer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question, would greatly appreciate your help. I might be changing my job since I applied for visa. How do I update this information in my application?
> 
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
> INVITED ON 07-03-18
> LODGED ON 02-04-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


When you leave current job update via immiaccount - either online or using form 1022 regarding end date of current employment

When you join new job - update similarly regarding new employer and start date

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Kapilank said:


> Friends ,
> Need help , I have receiver letter for adverse information in a letter ending with nature justice. I have been told that I'm irrational officer contacted my company about employment which they verified , however when they seemed clarification on roles and responsibilities , my organization didn't respond.
> Since I have already left organization , I don't have control over my organization any more.
> But as they have confirmed my employment , what do I need to revert and in what format.
> Any guidance on this shall be highly appreciated.


There is a dedicated thread with persons who have gone through the trouble of NJ letters, you may get more wisdom there.

However, a fresh rnr letter from company HR along with your explanation regarding company's inability to provide roles and responsibilities while verification can be helpful



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2018aspirant

*Query - 189 Applied*

Hi there,

Needed few recommendations with my complicated VISA situation, please.

*September 2014* - I have been in Sydney - Australia on 457 Visa since September 2014, sponsored by my previous employer 'XYZ'. This is valid until September 2018, with the following requirement:

_Requirements if you stop working for your sponsor
If you stop working for your sponsor you must do one of the following within 90 days of
ceasing employment:
● find another employer who is willing to nominate you
● apply for another type of substantive visa
● make appropriate arrangements to depart Australia.
If more than 90 consecutive days have passed since the date you ceased employment, you
may be in breach of condition 8107 and may have your visa cancelled._


*August 2017* - I applied for the Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) in August 2017. Received an acknowledgment letter and the bridging visa on the same day in August 2017. With the following description:

_This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in
effect.
If your Temporary Business Entry visa is cancelled, you should contact the Department
immediately. Your bridging visa may not come into effect and will not allow you to remain
lawfully in Australia.
If your Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa is refused this bridging visa
allows you to remain lawfully in Australia until 35 calendar days after a decision is made on
your application.
_

*Feb/March 2018* - I resigned from my job with (XYZ) with 9th of March as the last working day for various reasons. My new employer (ABC) applied for the 457 nomination transfer in Feb 2018.

*May 2018* - Both my 189 grant (8+ months since application) and 457 transfer (3 months) has not come through yet. 

*Query* If both( the 457 transfer & 189 grant) doesn't come through by 7th June, my 457 Visa will get canceled on June 7th - 2018, as per the current clauses in. Shall I contact the Department to request for getting my bridging visa in effect, will they consider my request? And if so how soon shall contact, please.

Many thanks.

Regards,
Sinha


----------



## Jiju

Hi what is the general time frame trend going on now after 2nd CO contact?


----------



## SMR1

@Jiju! 40 to 60 days after 2nd CO Contact


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> I think bridging visa comes into effect when current visa(457 in your case) expires
> 
> Experts - please correct me if I am wrong
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


As far as i can recall that's correct too...


----------



## carthicb

carthicb said:


> Hi,
> 
> With respect to the work experience evidence for 189 visa, I have the following queries -
> 
> 1. Are the salary slips for all my previous jobs are needed or only for the current employment?
> 
> 2. Will I be able to upload multiple files under 'Payslips' category or should I be combining all the payslips under one single PDF file?
> 
> 3. The roles and responsibilities letters submitted for ACS assessment are need to be uploaded even here? If yes, my position in my current job is changed from the time I had submitted the letter to ACS. Is it okay if I submit the same roles and responsibilities letter?
> 
> 4. Any specific format to be followed while uploading the bank statement? Can I highlight the salary credit entry in my bank statement and upload that?
> 
> Thanks
> Carthic



Hi,

I have received answers for 1,2 and 4 above. Can anyone please help me on question# 3 above. 

Do we need to submit the Roles and Responsibilities letter while we upload the documents of evidence to prove work experience for 189 visa application? 

Would Payslips, HR letter stating that I am working in the current organization stating my designation, and bank statement suffice? 

As my position in my current organization has changed recently, the position I had mentioned in the Statutory declaration I had created for ACS skills assessment will be different. Hence, the question. 

Can anyone please confirm if a grant was received without the submission of the Roles and Responsibilities letter.

Thanks
Carthic


----------



## carthicb

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> Matriculation sheet and Adhar card , driving license and be used as proof of birth certificate..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response. I have uploaded Aadhaar and SSC as proofs.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Hello guys, I am (Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512 / 75 Points) so I expect my invitation this month ...
I started to prepare my documentation, but I have a question here; besides the regular documents mentioned here can I make a pdf to the CO instructing him how to verify my employment documents submitted online ?

My company has an online portal system accessed using its official website, and has all my payslips, dates of employment, my department, and all my other information. I guess that is a bullet-proof verification ?

I am also certified per the American petroleum institute (API) and they also have an online database accessed by anyone to verify the status of their certified inspectors. Can I also use that to verify my name, company and job responsibilities as these certifications are exclusive for people with certain qualifications/experience in the field ?

What do you think ? I am asking because all I am reading is about the regular set of documents, and no mention of availability of online verification ...

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## Salman007

Hello All, This is my First post here..Calling all Accountants..I am at 75 points for 189 and 80 for 190 NSW..What chances do I see for myself..Please help out guys..
Thanks..


----------



## anishras

Hi Guys,
I have logged by Visa in 189 as an accountant on 15, dec 2017. I haven't been contacted by any CO or anything else. I'm a little concerned as look at past grants it seems this has taken too much time. Can anyone please confirm if this is normal? Also if not how do I reach out to someone to get an answer on this?

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## inder28789

anishras said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have logged by Visa in 189 as an accountant on 15, dec 2017. I haven't been contacted by any CO or anything else. I'm a little concerned as look at past grants it seems this has taken too much time. Can anyone please confirm if this is normal? Also if not how do I reach out to someone to get an answer on this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anish




Hi Anish, 
Same is the case with me. I lodged on 20 December, 2017. No CO contact or anything yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tymasuka

Hi Anish,

I also lodged a 189 visa (ANZSCO code 233213) on 12 December 2017 and no CO contact yet.


----------



## anishras

tymasuka said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> I also lodged a 189 visa (ANZSCO code 233213) on 12 December 2017 and no CO contact yet.


What seems to be the problem? my friend got NSW invite in dec and he already got a CO in feb, got his VISA on 4th May. here i'm still not sure of anything


----------



## SS2017

inder28789 said:


> anishras said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have logged by Visa in 189 as an accountant on 15, dec 2017. I haven't been contacted by any CO or anything else. I'm a little concerned as look at past grants it seems this has taken too much time. Can anyone please confirm if this is normal? Also if not how do I reach out to someone to get an answer on this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anish,
> Same is the case with me. I lodged on 20 December, 2017. No CO contact or anything yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi,
I also lodged on 1st Dec 2017. But no CO contact or any other update on my application.


----------



## austaspirant

anishras said:


> What seems to be the problem? my friend got NSW invite in dec and he already got a CO in feb, got his VISA on 4th May. here i'm still not sure of anything


Guys, as per DHA official update they are only looking 189 cases lodged until 26th Nov. Everyone lodged after this date is waiting. We do not have any other option except to just wait patiently.


----------



## beloved120

I think 190 visas have higher priority than 189 ... I lodged my 190 application on 19 Dec and had the first CO contact back in March ... my visa is still in process be patient and wait ... your turn will come


----------



## SVW3690

austaspirant said:


> Guys, as per DHA official update they are only looking 189 cases lodged until 26th Nov. Everyone lodged after this date is waiting. We do not have any other option except to just wait patiently.


Could you let me know where can I find this update. Thanks.


----------



## kinnu369

SVW3690 said:


> Could you let me know where can I find this update. Thanks.


I think its Department of Home Affairs..


----------



## JIME2017

SVW3690 said:


> Could you let me know where can I find this update. Thanks.


Check the allocation dates in below link

http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/...es-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Hopefully application post 26 Nov would also be processed fast.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

JIME2017 said:


> Check the allocation dates in below link
> 
> http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/...es-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Hopefully application post 26 Nov would also be processed fast.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


We have seen one case of Nov 27 getting the grant on Friday. Hopefully they have moved from 26th.


----------



## Leve

perfect_devil said:


> JIME2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check the allocation dates in below link
> 
> http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/...es-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Hopefully application post 26 Nov would also be processed fast.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> We have seen one case of Nov 27 getting the grant on Friday. Hopefully they have moved from 26th.
Click to expand...

Where did you see that? It’s not on immi tracker.


----------



## perfect_devil

Leve said:


> Where did you see that? It’s not on immi tracker.


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...re_pid=14388802&share_fid=114200&share_type=t


invi: oct 17th <br />
lodged : nov 27th ,261313.<br />
uploaded all documents.. no co contact .no email, no ev,nothing ..<br />
direct grant .. on may 4th 2018 <br />
Ied : may 12th 2018<br />
dnt hav......


----------



## Leve

perfect_devil said:


> Leve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see that? It’s not on immi tracker.
> 
> 
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...re_pid=14388802&share_fid=114200&share_type=t
> 
> 
> invi: oct 17th
> 
> lodged : nov 27th ,261313.
> 
> uploaded all documents.. no co contact .no email, no ev,nothing ..
> 
> direct grant .. on may 4th 2018
> 
> Ied : may 12th 2018
> 
> dnt hav......
Click to expand...

Thanks Perfect Devil! That’s encouraging. Here’s hoping it speeds up.


----------



## rahulpop1

Another one from 27th November..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=14387689

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

rahulpop1 said:


> Another one from 27th November..
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=14387689
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow. Great news..
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Guys still waiting ..


rahulpop1 said:


> Another one from 27th November..
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=14387689
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AQTLM1905

perfect_devil said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...re_pid=14388802&share_fid=114200&share_type=t
> 
> 
> invi: oct 17th <br />
> lodged : nov 27th ,261313.<br />
> uploaded all documents.. no co contact .no email, no ev,nothing ..<br />
> direct grant .. on may 4th 2018 <br />
> Ied : may 12th 2018<br />
> dnt hav......





rahulpop1 said:


> Another one from 27th November..
> *** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017 *** - Page 2725
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Those are from the same poster. Looks like he's an exceptional case. It's almost end of Monday working hour but we haven't observe any immitracker update :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dv8989

Hi All.. my first post here.. Need a help.. 

co contacted me and asking for evidence of my provident fund..

What evidence do they need? I am currently working overseas.


----------



## IshInMdu

Dv8989 said:


> Hi All.. my first post here.. Need a help..
> 
> co contacted me and asking for evidence of my provident fund..
> 
> What evidence do they need? I am currently working overseas.


Hi when did u lodge your visa ? Can you provide us the the timeline for good ? Thanks.

Cheers


----------



## IshInMdu

Hi Guys,

Lodged my visa and uploaded docs on Jan 19 2018. When can i expect my grant ? Anytime in June ? So accordingly i need to plan for the travel. Thanks.

Cheers


----------



## Dv8989

lodged : 27th Nov, 261313.

uploaded all documents by Jan 5

Total points 70

First CO contact- 7 May

Grant - ????

All the best to everyone


----------



## Dv8989

IshInMdu said:


> Dv8989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All.. my first post here.. Need a help..
> 
> co contacted me and asking for evidence of my provident fund..
> 
> What evidence do they need? I am currently working overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi when did u lodge your visa ? Can you provide us the the timeline for good ? Thanks.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

lodged : 27th Nov, 261313.
uploaded all documents by Jan 5
Total points 70
First CO contact- 7 May
Grant - ????
All the best to everyone


----------



## inder28789

Dv8989 said:


> lodged : 27th Nov, 261313.
> uploaded all documents by Jan 5
> Total points 70
> First CO contact- 7 May
> Grant - ????
> All the best to everyone




That’s good news. What was the CO contact for if I may ask?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dv8989

inder28789 said:


> Dv8989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lodged : 27th Nov, 261313.
> uploaded all documents by Jan 5
> Total points 70
> First CO contact- 7 May
> Grant - ????
> All the best to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s good news. What was the CO contact for if I may ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

They asked for

tax documents 2011 to date

provident fund certificates

And here comes my query as well. Do you know what proof they need for provident fund certificates?


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

you can download the PF statement from EPFO site. 



Dv8989 said:


> They asked for
> 
> tax documents 2011 to date
> 
> provident fund certificates
> 
> And here comes my query as well. Do you know what proof they need for provident fund certificates?


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

*NOV 27 Cases being picked now*

All, 
at last DIPB picking up cases beyond Nov-26. Saw a grant today for Nov-27 on immitracker.


----------



## nnjn2614

Hello everyone,

I hope everyone is doing well in this forum and all the very best to everyone on this journey including me 🙂 
I am new to this forum and really appreciate everyone’s inputs and guidance. We have lodged our application with 80 points on 21st March, 2018. By reading and exploring the forums online, I come to know the processing time for 189 is really slow. 
One question in my mind that does good point score matter in the processing of application? Also, when DIBP process any file, does the status change from received to anything else in IMMIACCOUNT? 

Any reply will help me in understanding the same.

Thanks 🙂


----------



## NB

nnjn2614 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well in this forum and all the very best to everyone on this journey including me 🙂
> I am new to this forum and really appreciate everyone’s inputs and guidance. We have lodged our application with 80 points on 21st March, 2018. By reading and exploring the forums online, I come to know the processing time for 189 is really slow.
> One question in my mind that does good point score matter in the processing of application? Also, when DIBP process any file, does the status change from received to anything else in IMMIACCOUNT?
> 
> Any reply will help me in understanding the same.
> 
> Thanks 🙂


Once you are invited, the role of points is over
All applications in the same visa class are equal 

The processing time will depend on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence which you have submitted 

You can get a direct grant also in which case the status will change from Received to finalised directly 
Otherwise, I think it does change to under process or something similar

Cheers


----------



## nnjn2614

newbienz said:


> nnjn2614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well in this forum and all the very best to everyone on this journey including me 🙂
> I am new to this forum and really appreciate everyone’s inputs and guidance. We have lodged our application with 80 points on 21st March, 2018. By reading and exploring the forums online, I come to know the processing time for 189 is really slow.
> One question in my mind that does good point score matter in the processing of application? Also, when DIBP process any file, does the status change from received to anything else in IMMIACCOUNT?
> 
> Any reply will help me in understanding the same.
> 
> Thanks 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Once you are invited, the role of points is over
> All applications in the same visa class are equal
> 
> The processing time will depend on the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you have submitted
> 
> You can get a direct grant also in which case the status will change from Received to finalised directly
> Otherwise, I think it does change to under process or something similar
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


Thank you so much for quick response. I appreciate your help. So patience is the key to success 🙂 

Cheers


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Yep, I too see two grants of Nov 27 but any official announcement from DIBP? 



anant.b.mahajan said:


> All,
> at last DIPB picking up cases beyond Nov-26. Saw a grant today for Nov-27 on immitracker.


----------



## Dv8989

I tried that but it is asking for UAN number and password. I dont have it. Does anyone know how can I get it?




anant.b.mahajan said:


> you can download the PF statement from EPFO site.
> 
> 
> 
> Dv8989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They asked for
> 
> tax documents 2011 to date
> 
> provident fund certificates
> 
> And here comes my query as well. Do you know what proof they need for provident fund certificates?
Click to expand...


----------



## mSwKaNa

Dv8989 said:


> I tried that but it is asking for UAN number and password. I dont have it. Does anyone know how can I get it?


If you have not registered already, please register now.
To register you need to know the actual PF number and actual KYC details loaded while creating the PF number. Mostly it will be your PAN/Aadhaar. 

Sometimes the UAN number is automatically created by organisation creating the PF number for you. If it is created UAN number will be mentioned in your salary slip.

all the best.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Your organisation must have received the UAN as it's mandatory from EPFO Office. Ask your HR, they should have received it.

Also you may drop an email to [email protected] with copy of your PAN Card/Name Proof (Like AADHAR)/Bank Passbook and ask them to give your UAN Number.



Dv8989 said:


> I tried that but it is asking for UAN number and password. I dont have it. Does anyone know how can I get it?


----------



## nnjn2614

Did you check your payslip? UAN nbr is written on payslips as well. We get it from there.


----------



## thisisoleb

Hi guys!

I'm so glad to share with you I got my visa last saturday. I only read posts and updates here and couldnt share anything because i am no expert. But this time let me share with you the timeline of my application for anyone to get a grasp of whats going on when youre waiting..

Invitation: sept 2017
Payment of lodge: sept 2017
Lodge: oct 2017
Medical: dec 2017
1st CO contact & reply: jan 2018 for payslip
2nd CO contact: mar 2018 for updated COE
2nd CO reply: apr 2017 first week
Grant: may 5, 2018

It is true that you should submit and update everything to make the grant waiting shorter. I think the most depressing about waiting is to know you get another CO and realize you have to wait again. It has become my routine to check this forum to get my hopes up. In exchange, I wish my timeline can give you a glimpse to those with same timeline as mine and be encouraged there is still hopeeeeee... i thought i would never get the visa. But just wait and the right time will come. 🙂


----------



## Jiju

Hi guys for our 1st CO contact we got 28 days time frame but for the 2nd CO contact we got just 7 days time frame.is thisthe normal practice?thanx in advance


----------



## austaspirant

thisisoleb said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm so glad to share with you I got my visa last saturday. I only read posts and updates here and couldnt share anything because i am no expert. But this time let me share with you the timeline of my application for anyone to get a grasp of whats going on when youre waiting..
> 
> Invitation: sept 2017
> Payment of lodge: sept 2017
> Lodge: oct 2017
> Medical: dec 2017
> 1st CO contact & reply: jan 2018 for payslip
> 2nd CO contact: mar 2018 for updated COE
> 2nd CO reply: apr 2017 first week
> Grant: may 5, 2018
> 
> It is true that you should submit and update everything to make the grant waiting shorter. I think the most depressing about waiting is to know you get another CO and realize you have to wait again. It has become my routine to check this forum to get my hopes up. In exchange, I wish my timeline can give you a glimpse to those with same timeline as mine and be encouraged there is still hopeeeeee... i thought i would never get the visa. But just wait and the right time will come. 🙂



Congrats buddy!


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Jiju said:


> Hi guys for our 1st CO contact we got 28 days time frame but for the 2nd CO contact we got just 7 days time frame.is thisthe normal practice?thanx in advance


Bro I can sense Grant 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiju

DRaj_Mistry said:


> Bro I can sense Grant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Hahahaa let’s c thanx for being optimistic!!😊


----------



## mohdjahangir

Can some MARA agents respond to my query?

I have applied for 189 visa in March and my application is in the received state.

Can I apply for a visitor visa(visa 600) and go for a holiday with friends to Australia. Actually, PR visa processing will take 8-10 months that is the reason. Will visitor visa will impact my PR visa in some way?

Also, on Visitor Visa can I apply bridge visa to stay in Australia till my PR is processed?


----------



## mohdjahangir

Jiju said:


> Hi guys for our 1st CO contact we got 28 days time frame but for the 2nd CO contact we got just 7 days time frame.is thisthe normal practice?thanx in advance


Hi jiju

What is lodge date?


----------



## Jiju

mohdjahangir said:


> Hi jiju
> 
> What is lodge date?


It’s 3rd Nov 2017.


----------



## rahulpop1

A guy who submitted on 28th November got grant today..
Good news.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

rahulpop1 said:


> A guy who submitted on 28th November got grant today..
> Good news..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pata nahi mera no kab aayega ... Lodge date 18 nov


----------



## rahulpop1

DRaj_Mistry said:


> Pata nahi mera no kab aayega ... Lodge date 18 nov


Anytime soon buddy.. 
Be prepared..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Thanks bro


rahulpop1 said:


> Anytime soon buddy..
> Be prepared..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dv8989

Thanks for the information..

Actually I shifted from India in mid 2011. My employer told me that I cant get PF statements online.

Any idea on that? Is the online PF system is only for employees after 2013?

I will surely try to get the UAN though by other way (as you told)



maulikdoshi82 said:


> Your organisation must have received the UAN as it's mandatory from EPFO Office. Ask your HR, they should have received it.
> 
> Also you may drop an email to [email protected] with copy of your PAN Card/Name Proof (Like AADHAR)/Bank Passbook and ask them to give your UAN Number.
> 
> 
> 
> Dv8989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that but it is asking for UAN number and password. I dont have it. Does anyone know how can I get it?
Click to expand...


----------



## rahulpop1

Dv8989 said:


> Thanks for the information..
> 
> Actually I shifted from India in mid 2011. My employer told me that I cant get PF statements online.
> 
> Any idea on that? Is the online PF system is only for employees after 2013?
> 
> I will surely try to get the UAN though by other way (as you told)


PF statement is only available after 2013.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

I'm the employee since 2009 and I have the statement so not sure where is this info coming from. 

Ask them to give you a UAN Number and you are ready to go. As someone suggested, look for Payslip and it'll have UAN Number if they are paying your PF. Also as suggested, drop an email to helpdesk and you'll get your answers. 



Dv8989 said:


> Thanks for the information..
> 
> Actually I shifted from India in mid 2011. My employer told me that I cant get PF statements online.
> 
> Any idea on that? Is the online PF system is only for employees after 2013?
> 
> I will surely try to get the UAN though by other way (as you told)


----------



## tajender

Dv8989 said:


> Thanks for the information..
> 
> Actually I shifted from India in mid 2011. My employer told me that I cant get PF statements online.
> 
> Any idea on that? Is the online PF system is only for employees after 2013?
> 
> I will surely try to get the UAN though by other way (as you told)


Dear Dv8989,

There are two ways employers maintain PF fund. First, and most popular one is to offload the amount deducted to EPFO and have them maintain the account. Second way is to maintain a PF trust (which could be for individual organization or for a group of organizations) and keep the money parked with and invested through the trust.

In case your employer maintains a PF Trust, you need to contact the person who maintains PF in your organization within the Payroll department and he can assist you with a statement of PF Account and the details for the same would not be available on EPFO website. You would only see your account number on EPFO website when you log in using UAN number in such a case, but no statement.

In case your employer let's EPFO manage the PF funds, then you need to log in to the EPFO Portal using your UAN number and from there you may be able to download a PF Statement. In case you do not have a UAN number, please contact the person who maintains PF accounts in your Payroll department and (s)he would be able to guide you accordingly.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

maulikdoshi82 said:


> I'm the employee since 2009 and I have the statement so not sure where is this info coming from.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask them to give you a UAN Number and you are ready to go. As someone suggested, look for Payslip and it'll have UAN Number if they are paying your PF. Also as suggested, drop an email to helpdesk and you'll get your answers.




I am an employee since 2004, but as indicated by you, the Pf statement you get online is from 2009. 2015 is when UAN became mandatory. Currently online passbook service is only based on UAN. So if you don’t have a UAN then unlikely you can access Pf online


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

2 grant in immitracker today for nov 28th. looks like it is moving slowly.


----------



## sebastian009

*No case officer*

Hi guys,

I filed 189 visa on 20 Jan with all documents and haven't received any CO contact yet. Just wondering what could be the reason for such delay. Am I the only one from January who hasn't had a contact yet?

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

sebastian009 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I filed 189 visa on 20 Jan with all documents and haven't received any CO contact yet. Just wondering what could be the reason for such delay. Am I the only one from January who hasn't had a contact yet?
> 
> Cheers


Pls read above - queue is around 28th Nov 2017 lodged date. So please wait patiently....mine is Jan 5th case.

GunBun.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## sebastian009

GUNBUN said:


> Pls read above - queue is around 28th Nov 2017 lodged date. So please wait patiently....mine is Jan 5th case.
> 
> GunBun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



How is it possible that people that lodged visa 190 in Feb and March are already receiving CO contacts and grants? Is 190 quicker than 189?


----------



## Ismiya

Yes in most of the time.


sebastian009 said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls read above - queue is around 28th Nov 2017 lodged date. So please wait patiently....mine is Jan 5th case.
> 
> GunBun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that people that lodged visa 190 in Feb and March are already receiving CO contacts and grants? Is 190 quicker than 189?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ismiya

under education, is it enough to submit only college degrees or we have to submit school certificate also??


----------



## rahulpop1

sebastian009 said:


> How is it possible that people that lodged visa 190 in Feb and March are already receiving CO contacts and grants? Is 190 quicker than 189?




190 will always remain faster than 189.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Ismiya said:


> under education, is it enough to submit only college degrees or we have to submit school certificate also??


Provide 10th onwards....and live in peace.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

GUNBUN said:


> Pls read above - queue is around 28th Nov 2017 lodged date. So please wait patiently....mine is Jan 5th case.
> 
> GunBun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I disagree, people who lodged in nov are getting the grant now. People who had lodged in Jan should get the CO because CO allocation time is around 90 days from the date of lodgement.
This stats is for 189.


----------



## KVK

sebastian009 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I filed 189 visa on 20 Jan with all documents and haven't received any CO contact yet. Just wondering what could be the reason for such delay. Am I the only one from January who hasn't had a contact yet?
> 
> Cheers


We are on the same boat mate, I have lodged visa on 10th Jan with all the docs and haven't got a CO contact. Even people with December month lodgement are in the same boat.


----------



## Kknair

Hi mate,

Congrats!!! I had a question about CO contacts.

Will they grant the visa close to a date of the timeline they have given us. I am asking as the 28 days deadline in my case ends tomorrow and I am hoping and wishing that I'll get a grant tomorrow.

I just wanted to get a sense of what kind of timeline I should look at. 

Thanks in advance


thisisoleb said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm so glad to share with you I got my visa last saturday. I only read posts and updates here and couldnt share anything because i am no expert. But this time let me share with you the timeline of my application for anyone to get a grasp of whats going on when youre waiting..
> 
> Invitation: sept 2017
> Payment of lodge: sept 2017
> Lodge: oct 2017
> Medical: dec 2017
> 1st CO contact & reply: jan 2018 for payslip
> 2nd CO contact: mar 2018 for updated COE
> 2nd CO reply: apr 2017 first week
> Grant: may 5, 2018
> 
> It is true that you should submit and update everything to make the grant waiting shorter. I think the most depressing about waiting is to know you get another CO and realize you have to wait again. It has become my routine to check this forum to get my hopes up. In exchange, I wish my timeline can give you a glimpse to those with same timeline as mine and be encouraged there is still hopeeeeee... i thought i would never get the visa. But just wait and the right time will come. 🙂


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## stantoy

Hi, I am new in this forum. I am planning to apply for VISA 189. I would like to know how you processed your application. Did you go through any migrant agencies or just by yourself? If by yourself, can you please post here your steps?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ismiya

Step 1: skill assessment for ur occupation 
2. Ielts / pte (try to get 8+ / 79+ respectively TO increase ur points )
3.submit EOI and wait for invite. (Now a days we need 70 + points to get invitation) so try to get it 
4. After invite lodge ur visa with amount and submit documents


stantoy said:


> Hi, I am new in this forum. I am planning to apply for VISA 189. I would like to know how you processed your application. Did you go through any migrant agencies or just by yourself? If by yourself, can you please post here your steps?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## mohdjahangir

stantoy said:


> Hi, I am new in this forum. I am planning to apply for VISA 189. I would like to know how you processed your application. Did you go through any migrant agencies or just by yourself? If by yourself, can you please post here your steps?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


This is not the right thread for such discussion. Find EOI etc related threads.


----------



## jebinson

Go through this sticky thread @stantoy!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1239201-what-google-page-ranking-eoi-189-190-mltssl-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



stantoy said:


> Hi, I am new in this forum. I am planning to apply for VISA 189. I would like to know how you processed your application. Did you go through any migrant agencies or just by yourself? If by yourself, can you please post here your steps?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## rahulpop1

Neeraj1328 said:


> Friends, I lodged my EOI for Accountant at 75 points on 28/10/2017. Any estimate when can I get invitation?


There ia a separate thread for queries related to skillselect invitations. Follow that. You will get more precise answers there.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

Neeraj1328 said:


> Friends, I lodged my EOI for Accountant at 75 points on 28/10/2017. Any estimate when can I get invitation?


Pls subscribe to eoi thread also check for updates in myimmitracker.. presently for accountant the cutoff score is 80. You should have tried for 190.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

seemasharma1584 said:


> Pls subscribe to eoi thread also check for updates in myimmitracker.. presently for accountant the cutoff score is 80. You should have tried for 190.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


The cutoff of 80 is for 189 or 190?


----------



## seemasharma1584

Sd1982 said:


> The cutoff of 80 is for 189 or 190?


189

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

Guys - any guesses by when 189 will move to March, as post 26th Nov cases we can see now are getting the grants. Any anticipation based on the past trends. Seriously, waiting is killing.


----------



## rahulpop1

austaspirant said:


> Guys - any guesses by when 189 will move to March, as post 26th Nov cases we can see now are getting the grants. Any anticipation based on the past trends. Seriously, waiting is killing.




I am also in same boat mate..
Another 2/3 months may be for grant.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Hi experts

After having been contacted by CO asking for more documents, do we need to reply by e-mail ( it is mentioned in the e-mail that we must respond by writing within 28 days) , or it is enough to attach the documents to myimmiaccount and press the button (it is also mentioned in the email that we should not email them back to inform when the documents were uploaded)???
It seems a dilemma!! 
Thanks


----------



## Kknair

We needn't send them an email. That's what I know and have done.

Btw i was contacted by the CO 28 days ago. Do you have any clue when they are going to come back again?! I have been waiting for their reply for more than a week since I have uploaded the required documents.


Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi experts
> 
> After having been contacted by CO asking for more documents, do we need to reply by e-mail ( it is mentioned in the e-mail that we must respond by writing within 28 days) , or it is enough to attach the documents to myimmiaccount and press the button (it is also mentioned in the email that we should not email them back to inform when the documents were uploaded)???
> It seems a dilemma!!
> Thanks


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Kknair said:


> We needn't send them an email. That's what I know and have done.
> 
> Btw i was contacted by the CO 28 days ago. Do you have any clue when they are going to come back again?! I have been waiting for their reply for more than a week since I have uploaded the required documents.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Thank you so much.. I think just press info provided button , and weit.. for 189 it may take some time


----------



## Kknair

Ham Admanedien said:


> Thank you so much.. I think just press info provided button , and weit.. for 189 it may take some time


I'm 190...I thought all of these went to the same pot and the time lines are similar?!!! I meant 189 and 190.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Kknair said:


> I'm 190...I thought all of these went to the same pot and the time lines are similar?!!! I meant 189 and 190.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


It seems they are slightly different.. 190 takes a bit shorter


----------



## Proud_Heart

I have just been invited to lodge 189 visa today

Plz, I'd like to know whether I should go to apply visa right now or wait till I do medicals and everything?


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Proud_Heart said:


> I have just been invited to lodge 189 visa today
> 
> Plz, I'd like to know whether I should go to apply visa right now or wait till I do medicals and everything?


It's better to lodge application right now..
Medicals and PCC can be added at a later stage..


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

rahulpop1 said:


> austaspirant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys - any guesses by when 189 will move to March, as post 26th Nov cases we can see now are getting the grants. Any anticipation based on the past trends. Seriously, waiting is killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also in same boat mate..
> Another 2/3 months may be for grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Me too hoping the same as there were less number of invitations btw Dec 17 to Mar 18.


----------



## luvjd

Proud_Heart said:


> I have just been invited to lodge 189 visa today
> 
> Plz, I'd like to know whether I should go to apply visa right now or wait till I do medicals and everything?


Lodge it immediately and submit documents as and when they are available. I personally regret not doing the same. I received the invite on Nov 8th and I waited for collecting all documents and lodged on Dec 8th. Had I lodged it on the same date, I could have had the visa grant by now ( best case scenario).


----------



## andreyx108b

vijaya_ghanta said:


> It's better to lodge application right now..
> Medicals and PCC can be added at a later stage..


it is always advised to lodge a complete application rather then incomplete. Otherwise, any CO contact will delay the case processing.


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

andreyx108b said:


> vijaya_ghanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's better to lodge application right now..
> Medicals and PCC can be added at a later stage..
> 
> 
> 
> it is always advised to lodge a complete application rather then incomplete. Otherwise, any CO contact will delay the case processing.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's true.
But In my case, I got the invite on Jan 3rd and I waited for my pcc to come. It took a month for my PCC to come and I finally lodged my application on Feb 10th. 

Nearly 3 months and still my application in received status. No CO contact yet.
I waited for a month for no reason:-(


----------



## ameya_k2

Proud_Heart said:


> I have just been invited to lodge 189 visa today
> 
> Plz, I'd like to know whether I should go to apply visa right now or wait till I do medicals and everything?


I agree with vijaya_ghanta & luvjd. Apply immediately and add the documents when they are available with you. It's only been some couple of days where grants have been given to applications lodged post 26Nov2017. It's fair to assume that it will take time for May2018 applications to be picked up. Applying immediately will most probably avoid delay in having your application being picked up by a CO, and you would still have time to get your documents in order. My understanding is that the cases are being picked based on their lodgement date. Hope this helps.


----------



## mohdjahangir

Hi Guys

Any grants today?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Lodge your application now.
When people say you should lodge a complete application, it means your application needs to be complete BEFORE a Case Officer picks up your file.
In theory they could pick it up the moment you submit, but in reality they don't. So lodge your application, but just makes sure you can get the rest of your documents within a month or two.
I lodged my application before having received all my PCCs and medical.
The agent said the reason to wait is because when you receive your Visa Grant, your date of entry will be based on the expiry of the your PCCs and medicals.



Proud_Heart said:


> I have just been invited to lodge 189 visa today
> 
> Plz, I'd like to know whether I should go to apply visa right now or wait till I do medicals and everything?


----------



## tajender

mohdjahangir said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any grants today?



I see 2 grants for today on MYIMMITRACKER, one for an application dated 26th of Nov and one for application dated 27th Nov.

They seem to be going at snail's pace with handbrakes on.


----------



## sultan_azam

sebastian009 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I filed 189 visa on 20 Jan with all documents and haven't received any CO contact yet. Just wondering what could be the reason for such delay. Am I the only one from January who hasn't had a contact yet?
> 
> Cheers


not everyone receives a co contact for documents, it may be that your visa application has enough documents and DHA is busy verifying the claims made by you in eoi


----------



## sultan_azam

Ismiya said:


> under education, is it enough to submit only college degrees or we have to submit school certificate also??


DHA is more concerned about tertiary education, uploading documents for school education is not a mandate


----------



## sultan_azam

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi experts
> 
> After having been contacted by CO asking for more documents, do we need to reply by e-mail ( it is mentioned in the e-mail that we must respond by writing within 28 days) , or it is enough to attach the documents to myimmiaccount and press the button (it is also mentioned in the email that we should not email them back to inform when the documents were uploaded)???
> It seems a dilemma!!
> Thanks


emails can remain unread for long time, however pressing IP button indicates them that the requested information is provided and case is ready for review


----------



## nirmal1988

Hi Guys,

I am trying to get my PF statement ready, just in case if CO asks for it.
I tried EPFO website using my UAN, it told me to get it from my employer itself due to some exemption that my employer has. 
I tried to get hold of one from my employer, but it does not have my employer name, but it has my employee number, UAN number, PF Number, PF start date and annual statement of PF accumulated till date. 
Is this sufficient?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Going by immitracker, it seems all the most recent Direct Grant issued from the most recent lodgements it's on average about 5 months to process.


----------



## boombaya

internationalcanuck said:


> Going by immitracker, it seems all the most recent Direct Grant issued from the most recent lodgements it's on average about 5 months to process.


2 days to 8 months and still patiently waiting ray:


----------



## hrpritz

boombaya said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going by immitracker, it seems all the most recent Direct Grant issued from the most recent lodgements it's on average about 5 months to process.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days to 8 months and still patiently waiting
Click to expand...

It been 8 months to me. Waiting and waiting.
Lodged on 8 Sep
CO contact on 24 Oct
Replied on 15 Nov
Now waiting.. ..


----------



## boombaya

hrpritz said:


> It been 8 months to me. Waiting and waiting.
> Lodged on 8 Sep
> CO contact on 24 Oct
> Replied on 15 Nov
> Now waiting.. ..


mind sharing your timeline, points claimed and anzsco code?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Maybe I should have said "minimum" instead of average. Those were for direct grants, no CO contacts. If you look at the cases where there was a CO contact, it was much longer.
75% of applicants are supposed to be processed within 8 months, 90% in 11 months.
Probably if you get a CO contact it pushes you to between the 8-11month marks.

They days of a Direct Grant within 90-100 days seems to be over.



hrpritz said:


> It been 8 months to me. Waiting and waiting.
> Lodged on 8 Sep
> CO contact on 24 Oct
> Replied on 15 Nov
> Now waiting.. ..


----------



## kaanixir

Wtf.. most of the cases on tracker are 5 months. Anything longer than this must have missed PCC or a document or they were from a high risk country, or a low priority occupation or they owe money to gov or something perhaps. There has to be some minor issues that theyre not sharing here.


----------



## hrpritz

boombaya said:


> hrpritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It been 8 months to me. Waiting and waiting.
> Lodged on 8 Sep
> CO contact on 24 Oct
> Replied on 15 Nov
> Now waiting.. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mind sharing your timeline, points claimed and anzsco code?
Click to expand...

Points claimed 70 with 10 for experience.
For Industrial Engineer
No EV as far as I know. Timeline already mentioned as above


----------



## boombaya

kaanixir said:


> Wtf.. most of the cases on tracker are 5 months. Anything longer than this must have missed PCC or a document or they were from a high risk country, or a low priority occupation or they owe money to gov or something perhaps. There has to be some minor issues that theyre not sharing here.


The CO asked for form 80 and PCC from myself and my partner. We had to wait for CO contact regardless because HK PCC requires a letter from CO before they can issue one. 

We're neither from high risk countries nor owing any money to the government.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Those are all on the list of required documents, shouldn't need to wait for the CO for those.



boombaya said:


> The CO asked for form 80 and PCC from myself and my partner. We had to wait for CO contact regardless because HK PCC requires a letter from CO before they can issue one.
> 
> We're neither from high risk countries nor owing any money to the government.


----------



## ssvk2018

you may ask your employer/ hr to attest it with company seal. i did that. 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

guys, I've booked appointment for Indian PCC at the PSK. what proof should i carry to show that I'm indeed applying for Aus visa?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

ssvk2018 said:


> guys, I've booked appointment for Indian PCC at the PSK. what proof should i carry to show that I'm indeed applying for Aus visa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Nothing required. At time of appointment you must have chosen county as australia, that's it

Carry your passport. If your current address is the one already there in your passport, you are supposed to get pcc same day. If different address they may initiate for a fresh police verification.

Remember, In India many psk' s work differently. This is based on my experience with Gurgaon psk.

GunBun.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## JIME2017

GUNBUN said:


> Nothing required. At time of appointment you must have chosen county as australia, that's it
> 
> Carry your passport. If your current address is the one already there in your passport, you are supposed to get pcc same day. If different address they may initiate for a fresh police verification.
> 
> Remember, In India many psk' s work differently. This is based on my experience with Gurgaon psk.
> 
> GunBun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


If current adress same as passport adress and aadhar address, carrying aadhar would facilitate easy verification. Else originals of rental agreement would be reqd along with any of your id proof.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

*DIBP Invitation Round Date Change*

Hi All,

Just realized that DIBP has changed the last invitation round from 8th May to 18th April. Refer the attached screenshot.

Regards
Ankur


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant Points:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -? (15-05-2017)
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

*Partner Details:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313

Total - 189(65), 190(70)


----------



## SacS

Guys,

Can anyone detail the process of applying for Indian PCC from Mumbai? 
I am based in Qatar and planning to travel India for 3days. Is it possible to have my PCC done within this time frame ?

Appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## JIME2017

SacS said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone detail the process of applying for Indian PCC from Mumbai?
> I am based in Qatar and planning to travel India for 3days. Is it possible to have my PCC done within this time frame ?
> 
> Appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks


Book for a slot in any of the passport seva kendra online and can get it done in a day if all required documents are presented.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kknair

SacS said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone detail the process of applying for Indian PCC from Mumbai?
> I am based in Qatar and planning to travel India for 3days. Is it possible to have my PCC done within this time frame ?
> 
> Appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Get an appointment online via the passport seva kendra website https://portal2.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink ... You might have to register as a new user. Fill in your details and then grab an appointment. If your passport wasnt taken via tatkal, things will be easy and you:ll get a pfc immediately. If that is not the case then it might take time.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone

There is an online system to get PCC in India. You first create an account online & take a prior appointment for your PCC.
Do you own an Indian passport? If yes then PCC can be provided the same day IF the address on passport is same as your permanent/current address; Otherwise it will take first a police verification of your new address & then the PCC will be handed to you (in-person only).



SacS said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone detail the process of applying for Indian PCC from Mumbai?
> I am based in Qatar and planning to travel India for 3days. Is it possible to have my PCC done within this time frame ?
> 
> Appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Gopsat

My spouse Passport expires before IED...so iam in process of renewal.
Once I get the new passport...how to intimate dibp.

Is it mandatory that first entry before IED should be same passport.

Please advise.


----------



## JBBB

internationalcanuck said:


> Those are all on the list of required documents, shouldn't need to wait for the CO for those.


some countries (e.g singapore) require letter from the immigration department (in this case dibp) without which they do not provide pcc !!.... hence the pr applicant has no choice but to wait for the CO allocation to happen first and after that when CO provides the letter then only can apply for pcc for that respective country


----------



## JBBB

GUNBUN said:


> Nothing required. At time of appointment you must have chosen county as australia, that's it
> 
> Carry your passport. If your current address is the one already there in your passport, you are supposed to get pcc same day. If different address they may initiate for a fresh police verification.
> 
> Remember, In India many psk' s work differently. This is based on my experience with Gurgaon psk.
> 
> GunBun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


i agree with above statement that different state psk's work differently. my experience: current address same as in my passport (permanent address) but when checked during my appointment if I could get the pcc on the same day they informed that pcc is provided on the same day only if your passport was issued or renewed within last 6 months (with the same address) otherwise the pcc will take 3-7 days. few tips which might be helpful: 
---there is no "tatkal" option for PCC (unlike passport) so usually the earliest appointment date available for "pcc" is not very near (agn depends on the region/state).... so while checking online for the earliest appointment check if there is any "passport mela" option in the drop down menu (when you select which PSK venue, just before payment screen) . These "mela/fair" are basically planned occasionally by local state PSK and are scheduled for the immediate weekend. This is a huge help in urgent cases like yours.
--- (optional , if time permits): during the appointment at the last counter, ask the concerned official as to which local Police HQ your application is being sent for pcc verification. Visit the police HQ and request the concerned person to help send your case on urgent bases to local police station (based on your address on passport/current address) for inputs (this is process they follow). Since this is online, the case is forwarded from PSK to Police HQ the same day.
best of luck


----------



## kinnu369

Gopsat said:


> My spouse Passport expires before IED...so iam in process of renewal.
> Once I get the new passport...how to intimate dibp.
> 
> Is it mandatory that first entry before IED should be same passport.
> 
> Please advise.


You can update on the immi account by clicking "update us" button and update passport details. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Gopsat said:


> My spouse Passport expires before IED...so iam in process of renewal.
> Once I get the new passport...how to intimate dibp.
> 
> Is it mandatory that first entry before IED should be same passport.
> 
> Please advise.


Update us link in myimmiaccount


----------



## rahul7star

JBBB said:


> some countries (e.g singapore) require letter from the immigration department (in this case dibp) without which they do not provide pcc !!.... hence the pr applicant has no choice but to wait for the CO allocation to happen first and after that when CO provides the letter then only can apply for pcc for that respective country


There is a hack to get it done early....just send them ur Immi ACC screenshot with ur partner name in it....Singapore will do the processing without any question asked  I did the same


----------



## rahul7star

boombaya said:


> The CO asked for form 80 and PCC from myself and my partner. We had to wait for CO contact regardless because HK PCC requires a letter from CO before they can issue one.
> 
> We're neither from high risk countries nor owing any money to the government.


DID CO asked form 80 for both??


----------



## boombaya

rahul7star said:


> DID CO asked form 80 for both??


yes she did


----------



## rahul7star

boombaya said:


> yes she did


may be u using partner points thats why...else form 80 is for primary applicant only


----------



## andreyx108b

rahul7star said:


> DID CO asked form 80 for both??


forms 80 and 1221 have to be uploaded for both to avoid any co contacts. This is just best practice. The same is with CVs.


----------



## jebinson

That is entirely not true, they demand for some evidence of requirement.
In my case I submitted the EOI Invitation letter along with PCC requirements from official DIBP website.

I got our PCC done before CO contact, in fact I have not been contacted yet.



JBBB said:


> some countries (e.g singapore) require letter from the immigration department (in this case dibp) without which they do not provide pcc !!.... hence the pr applicant has no choice but to wait for the CO allocation to happen first and after that when CO provides the letter then only can apply for pcc for that respective country


----------



## Sd1982

rahul7star said:


> may be u using partner points thats why...else form 80 is for primary applicant only


Don't take a chance with DIBP. 

Filling out Form 80 or 1221 for BOTH applicants (claiming points or not) doesn't cost anything and it's better to upload for both rather than wait for them to ask.


----------



## andreyx108b

jebinson said:


> That is entirely not true, they demand for some evidence of requirement.
> In my case I submitted the EOI Invitation letter along with PCC requirements from official DIBP website.
> 
> I got our PCC done before CO contact, in fact I have not been contacted yet.


some countries are indeed asking letter to issue pcc... :rain:


----------



## boombaya

andreyx108b said:


> some countries are indeed asking letter to issue pcc... :rain:


True. And they post it directly to the DIBP. We don't get to see it at all.


----------



## svramesh02

JBBB said:


> some countries (e.g singapore) require letter from the immigration department (in this case dibp) without which they do not provide pcc !!.... hence the pr applicant has no choice but to wait for the CO allocation to happen first and after that when CO provides the letter then only can apply for pcc for that respective country


No need to wait for CO allocation in order to apply PCC in Singapore. They will issue you the PCC if you show the 189 invite letter and the attached supporting documents list that you need to submit during application. I have done it and they issued me a pcc with out CO being allocated


----------



## rsk_rn

Hi everyone,

Just received invite in the last round. Going to upload all documents in a couple of days. But from the data available on the internet, it looks like it is again a long waiting period until the final grant letter comes. Is it really the trend now? Is it any faster for state sponsored visa? 
I've heard of few people getting their grant within 2 months, but that was in 2016 and 2017. Before invite, I thought getting invite was the big challenge  
Looks like a big journey ahead... 


Regards,
Rsk_rn
261313, 75 points, 189 Invite - 9th May 2018, Visa lodged, docs upload - going on


----------



## rvd

rsk_rn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just received invite in the last round. Going to upload all documents in a couple of days. But from the data available on the internet, it looks like it is again a long waiting period until the final grant letter comes. Is it really the trend now? Is it any faster for state sponsored visa?
> I've heard of few people getting their grant within 2 months, but that was in 2016 and 2017. Before invite, I thought getting invite was the big challenge
> Looks like a big journey ahead...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Rsk_rn
> 261313, 75 points, 189 Invite - 9th May 2018, Visa lodged, docs upload - going on


Invitation is the bigger task. Visa grant can happen in 2 weeks to 2 months or 12 months.. But it will come for sure when our documents are strong enough to support the visa application.

Provide all the possible information in one time so that the CO should not contact you other than for issuing your grant.

All the best.


----------



## kaanixir

rvd said:


> rsk_rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just received invite in the last round. Going to upload all documents in a couple of days. But from the data available on the internet, it looks like it is again a long waiting period until the final grant letter comes. Is it really the trend now? Is it any faster for state sponsored visa?
> I've heard of few people getting their grant within 2 months, but that was in 2016 and 2017. Before invite, I thought getting invite was the big challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a big journey ahead...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Rsk_rn
> 261313, 75 points, 189 Invite - 9th May 2018, Visa lodged, docs upload - going on
> 
> 
> 
> Invitation is the bigger task. Visa grant can happen in 2 weeks to 2 months or 12 months.. But it will come for sure when our documents are strong enough to support the visa application.
> 
> Provide all the possible information in one time so that the CO should not contact you other than for issuing your grant.
> 
> All the best.
Click to expand...

So my question on that.. I think Ill fill out form 80 because I lived in multiple places including high risk ones etc, but my document list doesnt mention 80 or 1221. 

Should I complete both or 80 is enough as extra ?


----------



## Leve

Guys, there’s a grant on immitracker this morning with a lodgement date of 19 Jan 18!!

Obviously, I’m happy that it’s moved so much.... but they’ve completely missed December! What on Earth is going on?!


----------



## austaspirant

Guys - Interestingly, one candidate who lodged the 189 application on 19th Jan has reported the grant today. Refer immitracker.


----------



## deeptidove

This is great! I am happy that they are processing Jan. I hope they will soon start picking from December as well 


Total points: 75
Code: 261313
Lodged: Dec 9th
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vvvvvvv

*CO Contact*

Hi guys, I'm a silent user of this thread and I've a problem arised today.

Visa 189 Lodged 20/12/2017

CO Contact me for evidence of proof (rental aggreements, bills, etc) for my resident address in australia during my study from 2009 to 2010.

The problem now is I do not have them at all now. I did not keep the documents back then and now I could not produce any of this documents.

Kindly help me or any advice?


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

I still have my doubts though  



austaspirant said:


> Guys - Interestingly, one candidate who lodged the 189 application on 19th Jan has reported the grant today. Refer immitracker.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

anant.b.mahajan said:


> I still have my doubts though




Yeah, I guess it was the anzsco code of auditor. I would not still get excited yet for the pro rate job codes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faizanshaikh

vvvvvvv said:


> Hi guys, I'm a silent user of this thread and I've a problem arised today.
> 
> Visa 189 Lodged 20/12/2017
> 
> CO Contact me for evidence of proof (rental aggreements, bills, etc) for my resident address in australia during my study from 2009 to 2010.
> 
> The problem now is I do not have them at all now. I did not keep the documents back then and now I could not produce any of this documents.
> 
> Kindly help me or any advice?


Can you, by any chance approach the agents/owner of the rented house? If yes, then request them for a copy or ask them to provide you a letter with a stamp. For bills, you can try getting them online or through the departments with the letter you have received from DIBP requesting the same.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

did you lodge on 20-Dec-2017? 
Can you not connect to your owner and get this in on affidavit? 



vvvvvvv said:


> Hi guys, I'm a silent user of this thread and I've a problem arised today.
> 
> Visa 189 Lodged 20/12/2017
> 
> CO Contact me for evidence of proof (rental aggreements, bills, etc) for my resident address in australia during my study from 2009 to 2010.
> 
> The problem now is I do not have them at all now. I did not keep the documents back then and now I could not produce any of this documents.
> 
> Kindly help me or any advice?


----------



## deeptidove

If you have filed any taxes during that period, I think you can get a certificate of residency from the tax department.
However, as you were a student, you can try contacting the owner, get a letter and then get it attested.


----------



## vvvvvvv

Unfortunately I wasn't working back then so I can't engage the tax department.

The property is under a management and they changed management few years back.

That's why I reply to the e-mail from CO stating that I did not keep and retain the documents back then. It was many years back anyway... 2009 and 2010.

I've attached my transcripts and certificate that show that I was studying full-time onshore. Aren't they good enough?

I'm very worried now and I can't do anything. Please help.


----------



## SunV

vvvvvvv said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't working back then so I can't engage the tax department.
> 
> The property is under a management and they changed management few years back.
> 
> That's why I reply to the e-mail from CO stating that I did not keep and retain the documents back then. It was many years back anyway... 2009 and 2010.
> 
> I've attached my transcripts and certificate that show that I was studying full-time onshore. Aren't they good enough?
> 
> I'm very worried now and I can't do anything. Please help.


what about address in bank statements? or letter from Bank? Letter from college mentioning your address during that time period?


----------



## vvvvvvv

I closed my bank when I finished my study and left Australia. I don't have any letter from college, normally official letter will be sent to address in home country.

I do not have any documents from that period of time. Sadly.


----------



## faizanshaikh

vvvvvvv said:


> I closed my bank when I finished my study and left Australia. I don't have any letter from college, normally official letter will be sent to address in home country.
> 
> I do not have any documents from that period of time. Sadly.


You have done your job, don't worry. Your claimed dates when you had been studying in Australia may be verified and that would be enough to clear your case. 

Hope you have written a convincing letter in reply to CO.

Btw, your lodgement date is 20th December 2017?


----------



## vvvvvvv

Yes my lodgement date is 20 December 2017.

I did not expect this to be raised by CO. 

My transcripts showed the two year full time study in Adelaide. I hope its not a big deal and they clear my case because I have nothing to prove to them.


----------



## austaspirant

vvvvvvv said:


> Yes my lodgement date is 20 December 2017.
> 
> I did not expect this to be raised by CO.
> 
> My transcripts showed the two year full time study in Adelaide. I hope its not a big deal and they clear my case because I have nothing to prove to them.



Hope for the best buddy! You will get the grant soon. :fingerscrossed:

Can you please update your details on the immitracker also as it would help other fellows?


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose

hi guys..i just renewed my wife’s passport and would like to know how to update the department? 

Is ther a form to do so?


----------



## faizanshaikh

vvvvvvv said:


> Yes my lodgement date is 20 December 2017.
> 
> I did not expect this to be raised by CO.
> 
> My transcripts showed the two year full time study in Adelaide. I hope its not a big deal and they clear my case because I have nothing to prove to them.


Friend, please update immitracker, your update may build hopes in other applicants who have been waiting since long.


----------



## vvvvvvv

austaspirant said:


> Hope for the best buddy! You will get the grant soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Can you please update your details on the immitracker also as it would help other fellows?


Sure bro. I'll do it later. 

Thanks for your wishes but I'm still very worried. Can't do anything else except thinking about it


----------



## rahulpop1

Everyone here who are expecting to get support from other people, please update myimmitracker so as to help others as well.
This is the least you can do to help others and predict grants. Thanks..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

vvvvvvv said:


> Sure bro. I'll do it later.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes but I'm still very worried. Can't do anything else except thinking about it



Wish you luck !!.....

A famous quote _"Doubt kills more dreams than failure ever will"_

If you have given your 100%, leave it up to your destiny.

Cheers!
GunBun


----------



## kinnu369

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> hi guys..i just renewed my wife’s passport and would like to know how to update the department?
> 
> Is ther a form to do so?


Immi account - > Update us

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitali241086

Hi all,

As we can see, 2/3 cases of grant and CO contact for 20 December and even 19 January has been reported. But no CO has been assigned for most people after 28th November. Was not visa processing supposed to be on first come first served basis? Does the ANZSCO code play a role in which cases will be picked up first? It seems they are picking up cases randomly, not serially. The wait is really getting longer...


----------



## Hrn240

some on updated on immi tracker received 189 grant today, lodgement day 19th jan 2018.


----------



## GUNBUN

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As we can see, 2/3 cases of grant and CO contact for 20 December and even 19 January has been reported. But no CO has been assigned for most people after 28th November. Was not visa processing supposed to be on first come first served basis? Does the ANZSCO code play a role in which cases will be picked up first? It seems they are picking up cases randomly, not serially. The wait is really getting longer...


Yes, Today's surprising cases include :

1) 11th Dec 2017 Grant
2) 20th Dec 2017 CO contact
3) 19th Jan 2018 Grant

It indicates that Dec/Jan files are open and anyone can receive grant....

I request all "Read-only" users of this forum to update immitracker upon receiving grant/Co contact. Since many others like me check immitracker/expatforum 20 times in a day 

Thanks,
GunBun.


----------



## abcFalcon

*189 visa queries*

Hello everyone,

I apologise if this is not the right place for this question, but I am really looking for the answer as everyone here has already filled in the visa application.

My queries:
1. "Usual country of residence" - I am in Australia since last 3 years 4 months. I am confused whether I should put my country of citizenship or Australia?
2. Under Previous travel to Australia:
Has the applicant been in Australia in the last 28 days? - Yes
Date applicant arrived - What should be entered in this - latest arrival date in Australia or the initial arrival date?

Cheers!

Please let me know if there is already a forum for 189 visa application queries


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hope we can see more grants moving forward faster!



GUNBUN said:


> Yes, Today's surprising cases include :
> 
> 1) 11th Dec 2017 Grant
> 2) 20th Dec 2017 CO contact
> 3) 19th Jan 2018 Grant
> 
> It indicates that Dec/Jan files are open and anyone can receive grant....
> 
> I request all "Read-only" users of this forum to update immitracker upon receiving grant/Co contact. Since many others like me check immitracker/expatforum 20 times in a day
> 
> Thanks,
> GunBun.


----------



## koa

Hey guys,

Finally, I received the golden email yesterday, I've been a silent watcher in this forum, you guys have been so helpful and supportive. Thank you so much for your information, help and encouragement. 

My timeline:

Invitation: 6 Dec 2017
Payment of lodge: 7 Dec 2017
Lodge of application: 7 Dec 2017
Medicals: 14 Dec 2017
Direct grant: 9 May, 2018

I've submitted all the mandatory documents including Form 80 & 1221.

Thank you to all of you again, all the best to everyone who's still waiting for the visa, believe me the grant is just around the corner, patience is key.


----------



## GUNBUN

koa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email yesterday, I've been a silent watcher in this forum, you guys have been so helpful and supportive. Thank you so much for your information, help and encouragement.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation: 6 Dec 2017
> Payment of lodge: 7 Dec 2017
> Lodge of application: 7 Dec 2017
> Medicals: 14 Dec 2017
> Direct grant: 9 May, 2018
> 
> I've submitted all the mandatory documents including Form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again, all the best to everyone who's still waiting for the visa, believe me the grant is just around the corner, patience is key.


Congrats....thanks for update.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

koa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email yesterday, I've been a silent watcher in this forum, you guys have been so helpful and supportive. Thank you so much for your information, help and encouragement.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation: 6 Dec 2017
> Payment of lodge: 7 Dec 2017
> Lodge of application: 7 Dec 2017
> Medicals: 14 Dec 2017
> Direct grant: 9 May, 2018
> 
> I've submitted all the mandatory documents including Form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again, all the best to everyone who's still waiting for the visa, believe me the grant is just around the corner, patience is key.



Congrats buddy! Please update the immitracker.


----------



## faizanshaikh

koa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email yesterday, I've been a silent watcher in this forum, you guys have been so helpful and supportive. Thank you so much for your information, help and encouragement.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation: 6 Dec 2017
> Payment of lodge: 7 Dec 2017
> Lodge of application: 7 Dec 2017
> Medicals: 14 Dec 2017
> Direct grant: 9 May, 2018
> 
> I've submitted all the mandatory documents including Form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again, all the best to everyone who's still waiting for the visa, believe me the grant is just around the corner, patience is key.


Congratulations mate! requesting you to update immitracker as soon as possible


----------



## nnjn2614

koa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email yesterday, I've been a silent watcher in this forum, you guys have been so helpful and supportive. Thank you so much for your information, help and encouragement.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation: 6 Dec 2017
> Payment of lodge: 7 Dec 2017
> Lodge of application: 7 Dec 2017
> Medicals: 14 Dec 2017
> Direct grant: 9 May, 2018
> 
> I've submitted all the mandatory documents including Form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again, all the best to everyone who's still waiting for the visa, believe me the grant is just around the corner, patience is key.


Many congratulations... 🙂


----------



## JIME2017

koa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email yesterday, I've been a silent watcher in this forum, you guys have been so helpful and supportive. Thank you so much for your information, help and encouragement.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation: 6 Dec 2017
> Payment of lodge: 7 Dec 2017
> Lodge of application: 7 Dec 2017
> Medicals: 14 Dec 2017
> Direct grant: 9 May, 2018
> 
> I've submitted all the mandatory documents including Form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again, all the best to everyone who's still waiting for the visa, believe me the grant is just around the corner, patience is key.


Congrats.. whats your IED?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

koa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email yesterday, I've been a silent watcher in this forum, you guys have been so helpful and supportive. Thank you so much for your information, help and encouragement.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation: 6 Dec 2017
> Payment of lodge: 7 Dec 2017
> Lodge of application: 7 Dec 2017
> Medicals: 14 Dec 2017
> Direct grant: 9 May, 2018
> 
> I've submitted all the mandatory documents including Form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again, all the best to everyone who's still waiting for the visa, believe me the grant is just around the corner, patience is key.


Congrats Koa!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Amazing! Congrats!

DIBP and skillselect are finally moving along!



koa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email yesterday, I've been a silent watcher in this forum, you guys have been so helpful and supportive. Thank you so much for your information, help and encouragement.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation: 6 Dec 2017
> Payment of lodge: 7 Dec 2017
> Lodge of application: 7 Dec 2017
> Medicals: 14 Dec 2017
> Direct grant: 9 May, 2018
> 
> I've submitted all the mandatory documents including Form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again, all the best to everyone who's still waiting for the visa, believe me the grant is just around the corner, patience is key.


----------



## SMAusMig

Congratulations to all the grantees!

I humbly request you to update immitracker so that everyone benefits from your updates.


----------



## ankmahajan

Congratulations!

What's your ANZSCO Code? I'm assuming it's 189.




koa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email yesterday, I've been a silent watcher in this forum, you guys have been so helpful and supportive. Thank you so much for your information, help and encouragement.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation: 6 Dec 2017
> Payment of lodge: 7 Dec 2017
> Lodge of application: 7 Dec 2017
> Medicals: 14 Dec 2017
> Direct grant: 9 May, 2018
> 
> I've submitted all the mandatory documents including Form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again, all the best to everyone who's still waiting for the visa, believe me the grant is just around the corner, patience is key.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Congratulations koa. 

Can you tell us for which ANZSCO code have you applied?



koa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email yesterday, I've been a silent watcher in this forum, you guys have been so helpful and supportive. Thank you so much for your information, help and encouragement.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation: 6 Dec 2017
> Payment of lodge: 7 Dec 2017
> Lodge of application: 7 Dec 2017
> Medicals: 14 Dec 2017
> Direct grant: 9 May, 2018
> 
> I've submitted all the mandatory documents including Form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again, all the best to everyone who's still waiting for the visa, believe me the grant is just around the corner, patience is key.


----------



## samgegr8

koa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email yesterday, I've been a silent watcher in this forum, you guys have been so helpful and supportive. Thank you so much for your information, help and encouragement.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation: 6 Dec 2017
> Payment of lodge: 7 Dec 2017
> Lodge of application: 7 Dec 2017
> Medicals: 14 Dec 2017
> Direct grant: 9 May, 2018
> 
> I've submitted all the mandatory documents including Form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again, all the best to everyone who's still waiting for the visa, believe me the grant is just around the corner, patience is key.


May I know your ANZCode and please update it at myimmitracker for better tracking of others


----------



## koa

Thanks guys, I don't have an immitracker account, will create one with all the details

Yes it's 189, ANZSCO 221111 General Accountant 

I applied onshore, so I think I don't have an IED? It just states' Must not arrive after 9 May 2023' which is five years from the grant date.


----------



## boombaya

vvvvvvv said:


> I closed my bank when I finished my study and left Australia. I don't have any letter from college, normally official letter will be sent to address in home country.
> 
> I do not have any documents from that period of time. Sadly.


I believe you can still go back to your bank and request for your previous statements. People do need them, and I'm sure the bank hasn't deleted your information on their system although you've closed your account.


----------



## jithooos

koa said:


> Thanks guys, I don't have an immitracker account, will create one with all the details
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's 189, ANZSCO 221111 General Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> I applied onshore, so I think I don't have an IED? It just states' Must not arrive after 9 May 2023' which is five years from the grant date.




Congrats !! 

Onshore applicants do not have an IED. The grant date will be considered as entry date in this case. 

Cheers ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vvvvvvv

boombaya said:


> I believe you can still go back to your bank and request for your previous statements. People do need them, and I'm sure the bank hasn't deleted your information on their system although you've closed your account.


Actually I don't get it why they need the proof of residence (addresses) anyway.

If its because I'm claiming points for living in Adelaide with 2 years Australian Study, I have provided my transcripts and certificates to support that claim. 

What do you think?


----------



## vvvvvvv

vvvvvvv said:


> Actually I don't get it why they need the proof of residence (addresses) anyway.
> 
> If its because I'm claiming points for living in Adelaide with 2 years Australian Study, I have provided my transcripts and certificates to support that claim.
> 
> What do you think?


Anyway, just to check with you guys whether I was right in procedure.

I reply to the e-mail by stating that I did not have the information required. Do I need to do other stuff in the immi account? replying the e-mail will do?


----------



## g.kaushik03

Hi Guys,

Need quick assistance. 

1) While updating the details in "Update Details" section, by mistake, I forgot to provide the country code of mobile number in the form. Later, I found that the country code is required. How can I ammend this? Is there any specific naming convention for that?

2) If I have to upload a new version of Form 80 ,what shall be the naming convention as I have changed my address and phone number.

Awating revert..


----------



## boombaya

vvvvvvv said:


> Actually I don't get it why they need the proof of residence (addresses) anyway.
> 
> If its because I'm claiming points for living in Adelaide with 2 years Australian Study, I have provided my transcripts and certificates to support that claim.
> 
> What do you think?


Not sure, maybe people do off-campus / online studies and live outside of Adelaide. Bank statement can prove that you lived there as bank transactions show that you'd used your account in Adelaide etc. 

If your transcripts say that you were a full-time, on-campus student then you may upload a statement to explain.


----------



## vvvvvvv

boombaya said:


> Not sure, maybe people do off-campus / online studies and live outside of Adelaide. Bank statement can prove that you lived there as bank transactions show that you'd used your account in Adelaide etc.
> 
> If your transcripts say that you were a full-time, on-campus student then you may upload a statement to explain.


Statement you mean like bank? 

Well, aren't they supposed to know that i'm onshore because i came with student visa.

I'm just worried that whether by replying the e-mail to the CO is a correct procedure, or I need to upload some sort of certified letter in immi account.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

Congratulations.. 



koa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email yesterday, I've been a silent watcher in this forum, you guys have been so helpful and supportive. Thank you so much for your information, help and encouragement.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation: 6 Dec 2017
> Payment of lodge: 7 Dec 2017
> Lodge of application: 7 Dec 2017
> Medicals: 14 Dec 2017
> Direct grant: 9 May, 2018
> 
> I've submitted all the mandatory documents including Form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again, all the best to everyone who's still waiting for the visa, believe me the grant is just around the corner, patience is key.


----------



## perfect_devil

No grants reported today on immitracker


----------



## ankmahajan

None in Immitracker but in the 2017 thread, one post mentions that dec, jan cases have received grants.



perfect_devil said:


> No grants reported today on immitracker


----------



## ankmahajan

ankmahajan said:


> None in Immitracker but in the 2017 thread, one post mentions that dec, jan cases have received grants.


check out the post here


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

thanks man.


ankmahajan said:


> check out the post here


----------



## naveenpol

Hi,

I have applied for 189. I lived in Australia 12 years back as a student and returned back. All my Med and PCC were complete and submitted. I received a recent communication from immi stating I owe AUD 1234* amount and I need clear my debt to proceed further with my application. There are no contact details provided in the correspondence from immi. I sent couple of emails but there is no response from immi. I reached out to the bank and they mentioned that they cannot help since they have handed over my debt to collections and they do not have the details to share. How do I proceed? Need urgent help here as I will be finishing 28 days time next week. 

Appreciate your thoughts and help here.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

There is one with CO Contacted one on May 11. 



perfect_devil said:


> No grants reported today on immitracker


----------



## NB

naveenpol said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189. I lived in Australia 12 years back as a student and returned back. All my Med and PCC were complete and submitted. I received a recent communication from immi stating I owe AUD 1234* amount and I need clear my debt to proceed further with my application. There are no contact details provided in the correspondence from immi. I sent couple of emails but there is no response from immi. I reached out to the bank and they mentioned that they cannot help since they have handed over my debt to collections and they do not have the details to share. How do I proceed? Need urgent help here as I will be finishing 28 days time next week.
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts and help here.


Best to call them up

131 881

If your query is still unanswered you can contact us by phone, Monday – Friday 8.30am – 4.30pm (AEST) on 131 881 in Australia, except public holidays.

Call them when they open so that you are not in queue

You can use Nymgo or similar to call

Cheers


----------



## Hrn240

6th of feb 2018 granted reported on immi tracker today


----------



## vivek101

Hrn240 said:


> 6th of feb 2018 granted reported on immi tracker today


Jan 19 grant was also for ANZSCO External Auditor. Coincidentally both applicants are from China.


----------



## ASLM_

vivek101 said:


> Jan 19 grant was also for ANZSCO External Auditor. Coincidentally both applicants are from China.


I hope they're genuine applicants, but it does seem a bit strange for a Feb grant


----------



## rahulpop1

vivek101 said:


> Jan 19 grant was also for ANZSCO External Auditor. Coincidentally both applicants are from China.


And both are Onshore..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Hrn240 said:


> 6th of feb 2018 granted reported on immi tracker today



quick one!


----------



## smmreddy

Hrn240 said:


> 6th of feb 2018 granted reported on immi tracker today




can u pls share link.


----------



## rahulpop1

smmreddy said:


> can u pls share link.


Go to myimmitracker, create your account, add case and monitor other cases. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> Go to myimmitracker, create your account, add case and monitor other cases.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


that's the best way to stay informed of reported grants and trends.


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> quick one!


All Auditors, Chinese and Onshore applicants though.. I hope other are also getting it at the same pace and just not got reported on myimmitracker.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smmreddy

rahulpop1 said:


> Go to myimmitracker, create your account, add case and monitor other cases.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Thank you.


----------



## jebinson

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-46003




smmreddy said:


> can u pls share link.


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> All Auditors, Chinese and Onshore applicants though.. I hope other are also getting it at the same pace and just not got reported on myimmitracker..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Reported to you directly i assume?) 

There is no priority on anzsco and china is not low risk. 

Onshore are usually faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> Reported to you directly i assume?)
> 
> There is no priority on anzsco and china is not low risk.
> 
> Onshore are usually faster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Reported to MyImmiTracker. You are reading posts partially today it seems.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> Reported to MyImmiTracker. You are reading posts partially today it seems..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I was just kidding to be honest)) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> I was just kidding to be honest))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know buddy.. But they can also report to me if they want.. lolz..
The last guy on myimmitracker who got grant today said his friend who lodged in early March also got grant.. All onshore applicants though..
So March also started.. It's running pretty quick..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurraj

Anybody here June applicant I applied 26 June 2017 with 60 points co contact 15 aug 2017 for form 80 n spouse English proof submitted same 18 aug 2017 
No reply after that send emails 3 times too no reply


----------



## andreyx108b

Gurraj said:


> Anybody here June applicant I applied 26 June 2017 with 60 points co contact 15 aug 2017 for form 80 n spouse English proof submitted same 18 aug 2017
> No reply after that send emails 3 times too no reply




Waits of over 12 months are not uncommon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alahari20

Your debt should not fall under debt to Australian government since you mentioned that you owe the debt to Bank. 

BTW, when is your vis lodgement date and when did you receive e-mail? During this 12 years, did the debt collection team contacted you? Have you replied to debt collection agency anytime?


----------



## alahari20

Hi,

I have applied for 189. I lived in Australia 12 years back as a student and returned back. All my Med and PCC were complete and submitted. I received a recent communication from immi stating I owe AUD 1234* amount and I need clear my debt to proceed further with my application. There are no contact details provided in the correspondence from immi. I sent couple of emails but there is no response from immi. I reached out to the bank and they mentioned that they cannot help since they have handed over my debt to collections and they do not have the details to share. How do I proceed? Need urgent help here as I will be finishing 28 days time next week. 

Appreciate your thoughts and help here.




alahari20 said:


> Your debt should not fall under debt to Australian government since you mentioned that you owe the debt to Bank.
> 
> BTW, when is your vis lodgement date and when did you receive e-mail? During this 12 years, did the debt collection team contacted you? Have you replied to debt collection agency anytime?


----------



## Leve

andreyx108b said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Auditors, Chinese and Onshore applicants though.. I hope other are also getting it at the same pace and just not got reported on myimmitracker..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Reported to you directly i assume?)
> 
> There is no priority on anzsco and china is not low risk.
> 
> Onshore are usually faster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That is very annoying! I thought the DIBP weren’t supposed to discriminate between onshore/offshore applicants?!


----------



## alahari20

Subscribing


----------



## rahulpop1

Leve said:


> That is very annoying! I thought the DIBP weren’t supposed to discriminate between onshore/offshore applicants?!




May be they are not discriminating, it’s just that the processing of onshore applicants is faster than offshore applicants. Let’s see.. Only time will tell.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhijeetAn

rahulpop1 said:


> I know buddy.. But they can also report to me if they want.. lolz..
> The last guy on myimmitracker who got grant today said his friend who lodged in early March also got grant.. All onshore applicants though..
> So March also started.. It's running pretty quick..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Onshore applicant and still waiting. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulpop1

AbhijeetAn said:


> Onshore applicant and still waiting. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Date of lodge?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhijeetAn

rahulpop1 said:


> Date of lodge?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


20/01/2018

Included in my signature as well.


----------



## nnjn2614

AbhijeetAn said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know buddy.. But they can also report to me if they want.. lolz..
> The last guy on myimmitracker who got grant today said his friend who lodged in early March also got grant.. All onshore applicants though..
> So March also started.. It's running pretty quick..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Onshore applicant and still waiting. Fingers crossed
Click to expand...

Count me in too. Onshore applicant, still waiting. Fingers crossed.🤞
All the best everyone, we all will get. 🙂


----------



## rahulpop1

AbhijeetAn said:


> 20/01/2018
> 
> Included in my signature as well.


You will get it soon. 
Best luck..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhijeetAn

nnjn2614 said:


> Count me in too. Onshore applicant, still waiting. Fingers crossed.🤞
> All the best everyone, we all will get. 🙂


when did you lodge? date?


----------



## nnjn2614

AbhijeetAn said:


> nnjn2614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in too. Onshore applicant, still waiting. Fingers crossed.🤞
> All the best everyone, we all will get. 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> when did you lodge? date?
Click to expand...

21/03/2018 code: 261311

What was your ANZSCO Code ?


----------



## varas

*new member*

hi all,
'I have been a silent follower of all the posts on this thread. I joined today to be a part of this group. I would like to say every1 is doing a good job by helping others.
I have lodged my 189 visa application with VAC 2 Payment on December 18....now fingers crossed. congratualtions for all those who got their grants . All the best for all waiting for their grants. Hope to help more people.


----------



## AbhijeetAn

nnjn2614 said:


> 21/03/2018 code: 261311
> 
> what was your anzsco code ?


261313


----------



## pcrane1

I'm currently working as an assistant surveyor (entry level job in surveying) and was wondering if this counted as work experience for points as a civil engineer? 

If someone could help me out that would be amazing!!


----------



## sreenathp

261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE - 1st attempt all 90s - 19 March 2018
ACS - 17 March 2018 to 10 May 2018 - +ve outcome for the ANZSCO code.
EOI - submitted 10 May 2018
75 points for 189 and 80 under 190 (NSW) (Age points 30 +english points 20 + education points 15 + experience points 10 + State points 5?)
Onshore applicant
Looking for invite ray2:


Could anyone please suggest how long it could take for the invite and further process after that.


----------



## rahulpop1

sreenathp said:


> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> PTE - 1st attempt all 90s - 19 March 2018
> 
> ACS - 17 March 2018 to 10 May 2018 - +ve outcome for the ANZSCO code.
> 
> EOI - submitted 10 May 2018
> 
> 75 points for 189 and 80 under 190 (NSW) (Age points 30 +english points 20 + education points 15 + experience points 10 + State points 5?)
> 
> Onshore applicant
> 
> Looking for invite ray2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone please suggest how long it could take for the invite and further process after that.




189 could take 3/4 months or more. You can get it in July if quota increases.
You could get 190 before 189 but it depends on the state.. In short hold on for few months.. Gather all the documents..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sreenathp said:


> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> PTE - 1st attempt all 90s - 19 March 2018
> 
> ACS - 17 March 2018 to 10 May 2018 - +ve outcome for the ANZSCO code.
> 
> EOI - submitted 10 May 2018
> 
> 75 points for 189 and 80 under 190 (NSW) (Age points 30 +english points 20 + education points 15 + experience points 10 + State points 5?)
> 
> Onshore applicant
> 
> Looking for invite ray2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone please suggest how long it could take for the invite and further process after that.




That depends. If NSW continues to invite before the end of FY than you have great chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

sreenathp said:


> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> PTE - 1st attempt all 90s - 19 March 2018
> ACS - 17 March 2018 to 10 May 2018 - +ve outcome for the ANZSCO code.
> EOI - submitted 10 May 2018
> 75 points for 189 and 80 under 190 (NSW) (Age points 30 +english points 20 + education points 15 + experience points 10 + State points 5?)
> Onshore applicant
> Looking for invite ray2:
> 
> 
> Could anyone please suggest how long it could take for the invite and further process after that.


If invitation goes as usual then you will get your 189 invitation in July. Keep in mind that from 01st July Australian new financial year starts. So, there should not be cut in quota or policy change otherwise things would be unpredictable.


----------



## andreyx108b

mohdjahangir said:


> If invitation goes as usual then you will get your 189 invitation in July. Keep in mind that from 01st July Australian new financial year starts. So, there should not be cut in quota or policy change otherwise things would be unpredictable.


Hopefully, the same quota will reflect in the increase of ITAs per round.


----------



## Lebern_Jane

sreenathp said:


> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> PTE - 1st attempt all 90s - 19 March 2018
> 
> ACS - 17 March 2018 to 10 May 2018 - +ve outcome for the ANZSCO code.
> 
> EOI - submitted 10 May 2018
> 
> 75 points for 189 and 80 under 190 (NSW) (Age points 30 +english points 20 + education points 15 + experience points 10 + State points 5?)
> 
> Onshore applicant
> 
> Looking for invite ray2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone please suggest how long it could take for the invite and further process after that.




With that set of points, I reckon you can easily get an invite during the next invitation round. 

Most people would love to be in your shoes at this stage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnjn2614

sreenathp said:


> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> PTE - 1st attempt all 90s - 19 March 2018
> ACS - 17 March 2018 to 10 May 2018 - +ve outcome for the ANZSCO code.
> EOI - submitted 10 May 2018
> 75 points for 189 and 80 under 190 (NSW) (Age points 30 +english points 20 + education points 15 + experience points 10 + State points 5?)
> Onshore applicant
> Looking for invite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone please suggest how long it could take for the invite and further process after that.


Hi Sreenath,

As per your score, you might get an invite for 190 next week. I am pretty hopeful as we also got the same in a week after eoi submission(in mid of march). 189 can take another 1 or 2 months max for 75 score.

Above details are on the basis of our experience recently but it can differ case to case. 
Wish you all the very best. 🤞 
Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

Whenever is the next invitation round, you should get a 189 invite easily if not a 190 invite.
I got a 189 visa invite when I uploaded my new points qualification 2 days before the EOI invitation date in March.



sreenathp said:


> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> PTE - 1st attempt all 90s - 19 March 2018
> ACS - 17 March 2018 to 10 May 2018 - +ve outcome for the ANZSCO code.
> EOI - submitted 10 May 2018
> 75 points for 189 and 80 under 190 (NSW) (Age points 30 +english points 20 + education points 15 + experience points 10 + State points 5?)
> Onshore applicant
> Looking for invite ray2:
> 
> 
> Could anyone please suggest how long it could take for the invite and further process after that.


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> Whenever is the next invitation round, you should get a 189 invite easily if not a 190 invite.
> I got a 189 visa invite when I uploaded my new points qualification 2 days before the EOI invitation date in March.


There is a waiting for 75 pointers mate. He is not going to get 189 in next 3-4 rounds at least considering his DOE as 10 May.. It could take even more time if DHA continues to restrict invites to 300 after July.
Be careful while replying to others as your reply could create false hopes for someone. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

Lebern_Jane said:


> With that set of points, I reckon you can easily get an invite during the next invitation round.
> 
> Most people would love to be in your shoes at this stage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





internationalcanuck said:


> Whenever is the next invitation round, you should get a 189 invite easily if not a 190 invite.
> 
> I got a 189 visa invite when I uploaded my new points qualification 2 days before the EOI invitation date in March.




I disagree with this. The queue for 75 pointers under 2613 occupation only moved by couple of days in the last few rounds. Also, I haven’t heard any invite from NSW after 12 April.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SacS

*Uae pcc*

Guys,

Can anyone share details about applying for UAE PCC from Mumbai. I am aware about Dubai PCC which can be applied online, but I am skeptical if CO will accept this as it is clearly written in Skill Select to apply from UAE's Ministry of Interior Website. As I am currently not a resident of UAE, I am unable to create an account on MOI's website as it only allows current active resident permit holder.


Thanks !!


----------



## mohdjahangir

rahulpop1 said:


> There is a waiting for 75 pointers mate. He is not going to get 189 in next 3-4 rounds at least considering his DOE as 10 May.. It could take even more time if DHA continues to restrict invites to 300 after July.
> Be careful while replying to others as your reply could create false hopes for someone.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Very much agree with Rahul. Please don't give wrong information to new entrants. Please read the official documentation before advising anything.


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> There is a waiting for 75 pointers mate. He is not going to get 189 in next 3-4 rounds at least considering his DOE as 10 May.. It could take even more time if DHA continues to restrict invites to 300 after July.
> Be careful while replying to others as your reply could create false hopes for someone.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Second that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

189 Visa lodged on 19/03/2018 with 75 points. When can I expect a Grant or CO Contact?


----------



## andreyx108b

aswin4PR said:


> 189 Visa lodged on 19/03/2018 with 75 points. When can I expect a Grant or CO Contact?


Visa processing does not depend on points. 

Most of the CO contacts nowadays seems to occur for those who lodged in December.


----------



## ninad_gooner

Hello Guys... Any one got any news with respect to any grants from after Nov 26th on Saturday and today. Immitracker has just showed a grant from October but no other sign yet. My lodgement date is 8th Dec 2017. Eagerly waiting.


----------



## vivek101

Hello Experts,

Is it imperative to upload immigration forms like 80, 1221, 1022, etc. as handwritten written copies?
I couldn't help but notice that the PDF files have all the fields enabled for digital edits. I've anyways uploaded handwritten copies at the behest of my agent but still was curious to know about the acceptability of digitally signed forms.
Has anyone received a CO contact stating an explicit requirement for handwritten forms?


----------



## luvjd

vivek101 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Is it imperative to upload immigration forms like 80, 1221, 1022, etc. as handwritten written copies?
> I couldn't help but notice that the PDF files have all the fields enabled for digital edits. I've anyways uploaded handwritten copies at the behest of my agent but still was curious to know about the acceptability of digitally signed forms.
> Has anyone received a CO contact stating an explicit requirement for handwritten forms?


Both are accepted. There is no advantage/disadvantage of one over other.


----------



## vivek101

luvjd said:


> Both are accepted. There is no advantage/disadvantage of one over other.


Thanks. I was a bit skeptical as all the forms say - Please use a *pen*, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I'm not giving out wrong information.
Other Engineering Professionals in my invitation (march 21st) round the cutoff was 75 points with a date of effect, yet I received an EOI despite achieving 75 points after this date.



mohdjahangir said:


> Very much agree with Rahul. Please don't give wrong information to new entrants. Please read the official documentation before advising anything.


----------



## KVK

ninad_gooner said:


> Hello Guys... Any one got any news with respect to any grants from after Nov 26th on Saturday and today. Immitracker has just showed a grant from October but no other sign yet. My lodgement date is 8th Dec 2017. Eagerly waiting.


No news, making me worried :-(


----------



## ankmahajan

ninad_gooner said:


> Hello Guys... Any one got any news with respect to any grants from after Nov 26th on Saturday and today. Immitracker has just showed a grant from October but no other sign yet. My lodgement date is 8th Dec 2017. Eagerly waiting.


No news yet. I'm in the same boat. Lodged on 1st Dec 2017


----------



## naveenpol

alahari20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189. I lived in Australia 12 years back as a student and returned back. All my Med and PCC were complete and submitted. I received a recent communication from immi stating I owe AUD 1234* amount and I need clear my debt to proceed further with my application. There are no contact details provided in the correspondence from immi. I sent couple of emails but there is no response from immi. I reached out to the bank and they mentioned that they cannot help since they have handed over my debt to collections and they do not have the details to share. How do I proceed? Need urgent help here as I will be finishing 28 days time next week.
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts and help here.


I have contacted Debtors and received invoice today--> made payment--> attached to my application and responded to debtors as well with receipt.

I have not received any communication in the past 12 years. I applied on Nov 14th-->received response on feb 20th to send form 80, medicals(myself/kid/wife) and PCC for my wife(PCC for my wife submitted along with the application launch)--> submitted all the documents in 2 weeks time. Received second response to clear my debt on Apr 24th--> responded today (May 15th 2018).

Waiting on grant now!


----------



## naveenpol

alahari20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189. I lived in Australia 12 years back as a student and returned back. All my Med and PCC were complete and submitted. I received a recent communication from immi stating I owe AUD 1234* amount and I need clear my debt to proceed further with my application. There are no contact details provided in the correspondence from immi. I sent couple of emails but there is no response from immi. I reached out to the bank and they mentioned that they cannot help since they have handed over my debt to collections and they do not have the details to share. How do I proceed? Need urgent help here as I will be finishing 28 days time next week.
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts and help here.


I have contacted Debtors and received invoice today--> made payment--> attached to my application and responded to debtors as well with receipt.

I have not received any communication in the past 12 years. I applied on Nov 14th-->received response on feb 20th to send form 80, medicals(myself/kid/wife) and PCC for my wife(PCC for my wife submitted along with the application launch)--> submitted all the documents in 2 weeks time. Received second response to clear my debt on Apr 24th--> responded today (May 15th 2018).

Waiting on grant now!


----------



## samgegr8

naveenpol said:


> I have contacted Debtors and received invoice today--> made payment--> attached to my application and responded to debtors as well with receipt.
> 
> I have not received any communication in the past 12 years. I applied on Nov 14th-->received response on feb 20th to send form 80, medicals(myself/kid/wife) and PCC for my wife(PCC for my wife submitted along with the application launch)--> submitted all the documents in 2 weeks time. Received second response to clear my debt on Apr 24th--> responded today (May 15th 2018).
> 
> Waiting on grant now!


Very good news... Hope and we pray to God that you get your grant soon


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> I'm not giving out wrong information.
> Other Engineering Professionals in my invitation (march 21st) round the cutoff was 75 points with a date of effect, yet I received an EOI despite achieving 75 points after this date.


Have you seen the ANZSCO code before replying brother?
He was Analyst with ANZSCO code 261311. For 2613xx there is a waiting. 
I request those who do not have information about these ANZSCO codes should refrain from spreading misinformation. Such misinformation usually cause panic amongst new entrants. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiju

Guys plz need some insight & ur expert advice..as many of u might be knowing by now
We lodged our visa on 3rd nov & got 1st CO contact on 22nd jan for medical & by mistake they asked for my 6 yr old daughter’s English proof which we clarified to them through email. 3rd May we got the 2nd CO contact asking for my PTE score to be sent online & they gave just 7 days time to reply whereas for the 1st contact it was normal 28days.we replied on 4th May & still waiting for the grant.thought it might come this wk but we r loosing hope now.


----------



## rahulpop1

Jiju said:


> Guys plz need some insight & ur expert advice..as many of u might be knowing by now
> We lodged our visa on 3rd nov & got 1st CO contact on 22nd jan for medical & by mistake they asked for my 6 yr old daughter’s English proof which we clarified to them through email. 3rd May we got the 2nd CO contact asking for my PTE score to be sent online & they gave just 7 days time to reply whereas for the 1st contact it was normal 28days.we replied on 4th May & still waiting for the grant.thought it might come this wk but we r loosing hope now.


Have patience bro. Sometimes it takes time.. 
Your grant is just around the corner. You will get it anytime soon. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Jiju said:


> Guys plz need some insight & ur expert advice..as many of u might be knowing by now
> 
> We lodged our visa on 3rd nov & got 1st CO contact on 22nd jan for medical & by mistake they asked for my 6 yr old daughter’s English proof which we clarified to them through email. 3rd May we got the 2nd CO contact asking for my PTE score to be sent online & they gave just 7 days time to reply whereas for the 1st contact it was normal 28days.we replied on 4th May & still waiting for the grant.thought it might come this wk but we r loosing hope now.




All is well, just relax. You will get your grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiju

rahulpop1 said:


> Have patience bro. Sometimes it takes time..
> Your grant is just around the corner. You will get it anytime soon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanku for the positive words but it’s a long wait seriously & my point is since the 2nd CO gave such a short time window so we really thought it ll b coming by this wk but now dnt think so.


----------



## Jiju

santhoshpkumar said:


> All is well, just relax. You will get your grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx I know ll get the grant but the million dollar question is....WHEN??😄😄
Let’s wait & wait...


----------



## rahulpop1

Jiju said:


> Thanku for the positive words but it’s a long wait seriously & my point is since the 2nd CO gave such a short time window so we really thought it ll b coming by this wk but now dnt think so.


Well.. Best thing would be to concentrate somewhere else than waiting. Your day could come tomorrow or it could take months. It will come when it has to.
However I personally have a feeling that you will get it soon..🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisoleb

Anyone who knows a forum about what to do next after getting 189 visa?


----------



## rahulpop1

thisisoleb said:


> Anyone who knows a forum about what to do next after getting 189 visa?




Follow this:
Grant Came What next from my perspective
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...m/expats/showthread.php?t=844473&share_type=t


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## systematic7

How long is it taking to get a case officer assigned this year? I submitted by visa application 2 weeks ago. Just had a look on immi tracker and it looks like even people who submitted in Jan haven't got a CO yet ??! My lawyer told me it would only take a couple of months to get one...


----------



## dudeindia

systematic7 said:


> How long is it taking to get a case officer assigned this year? I submitted by visa application 2 weeks ago. Just had a look on immi tracker and it looks like even people who submitted in Jan haven't got a CO yet ??! My lawyer told me it would only take a couple of months to get one...


It's unpredictable these days. Noone can guarantee the timeline. Having said this, one should expect at least 6-8 months on average for grant. CO assignment? You may or may not even know when a CO gets assigned. While some declare it as soon as they pick up application, others stay silent. Anything before that is bonus.


----------



## systematic7

Thanks. I am hoping to get a direct grant, I made sure I submitted all evidence upon lodgement, in hope that it might reduce the timeframe.


----------



## boombaya




----------



## randeep19492

boombaya said:


>


Time for 190 have reduced as well. 6-10 months now. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ninad_gooner

A person from April 2018 has received grant yesterday.... It's so crazily frustrating to see these random grants.... They are just jumping over the Nov and Dec 2017 applicants. There is a rumour that they are currently giving grants to onshore applicant's. Don't know how much of that can be verified.


----------



## ericxu

ninad_gooner said:


> A person from April 2018 has received grant yesterday.... It's so crazily frustrating to see these random grants.... They are just jumping over the Nov and Dec 2017 applicants. There is a rumour that they are currently giving grants to onshore applicant's. Don't know how much of that can be verified.


Dont be frustrated. You just have to be patient. My lodgement date is 28th November and I am still waiting. Most of my friends whose lodgement is 28th November have been granted witht a visa except for my case. Kinda worried.


----------



## ninad_gooner

You are right. It's just that these grants from 2018 seem unfair to us.. anyhow... Patiently waiting it is ! Let's hope for the best !


----------



## rahulpop1

ninad_gooner said:


> A person from April 2018 has received grant yesterday.... It's so crazily frustrating to see these random grants.... They are just jumping over the Nov and Dec 2017 applicants. There is a rumour that they are currently giving grants to onshore applicant's. Don't know how much of that can be verified.


Well.. I know China is not a low risk country and DHA doesn't work based on nationalities but this one is also from China.. Onshore as well..
Chinese Onshore candidates have received grants quickly it seems.. 

I hope this one is not fake as we know someone is playing with all of us by putting up fake profiles on immitracker just like last time.. It was also Chinese..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ninad_gooner

Ohh I did not know that. This Chinese person claims he is legit on immitracker. What was the lodgment date of that fake one ?


----------



## ericxu

rahulpop1 said:


> Well.. I know China is not a low risk country and DHA doesn't work based on nationalities but this one is also from China.. Onshore as well..
> Chinese Onshore candidates have received grants quickly it seems..
> 
> I hope this one is not fake as we know someone is playing with all of us by putting up fake profiles on immitracker just like last time.. It was also Chinese..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Having some common sense Bro. China still has lower risk than India. One thing for sure is that Chinese candidates never want people to compare themselves with Indians. You can imagine the rest...


----------



## rahulpop1

ericxu said:


> Having some common sense Bro. China still has lower risk than India. One thing for sure is that Chinese candidates never want people to compare themselves with Indians. You can imagine the rest...


Never does Indians want people to compare themselves with Chinese or for that matter wih any other country. 

It's just the statistics I am quoting based on immitracker.. I hope you have seen that too. 
They are the ones who got most recent grants is what I want to say. No comparison at all..

China has lower risk than India? Where did it came from? Ridiculous statement and now we know who started comparison here..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

ninad_gooner said:


> Ohh I did not know that. This Chinese person claims he is legit on immitracker. What was the lodgment date of that fake one ?


The fake one also claimed to be legitimate in his post. Date was 9th or 11th Feb..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star

randeep19492 said:


> Time for 190 have reduced as well. 6-10 months now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


what does that mean...for month ending april 2018?? meaning any app before apr 18 is under 6 months processing time ?


----------



## rahulpop1

rahul7star said:


> what does that mean...for month ending april 2018?? meaning any app before apr 18 is under 6 months processing time ?




No. 
These statistics are up to date for the period until end of April 18.
As of today, all 190 applications fall in this category but again it differs from case to case that’s why they use the keyword percentage.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IshInMdu

i can see a Direct Grant in immitracker for 189 today.

Lodged Date: April 22 2018

Grant: May 14 2018

Occupation: Electronics Engineer

Location: China

Hows it even possible for a grant within a month in current trend ? people here are still wating for more than 5 months without a CO contact. Only God knows whats really happening !


----------



## randeep19492

rahul7star said:


> what does that mean...for month ending april 2018?? meaning any app before apr 18 is under 6 months processing time ?


It simply all 190s being processed from yesterday or today will have a 6-10 month processing time. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hrpritz

ericxu said:


> ninad_gooner said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person from April 2018 has received grant yesterday.... It's so crazily frustrating to see these random grants.... They are just jumping over the Nov and Dec 2017 applicants. There is a rumour that they are currently giving grants to onshore applicant's. Don't know how much of that can be verified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be frustrated. You just have to be patient. My lodgement date is 28th November and I am still waiting. Most of my friends whose lodgement is 28th November have been granted witht a visa except for my case. Kinda worried.
Click to expand...

And my lodgement date is 8 Sep...i am also in queue. Few prayers for me also pls


----------



## randeep19492

IshInMdu said:


> i can see a Direct Grant in immitracker for 189 today.
> 
> Lodged Date: April 22 2018
> 
> Grant: May 14 2018
> 
> Occupation: Electronics Engineer
> 
> Location: China
> 
> Hows it even possible for a grant within a month in current trend ? people here are still wating for more than 5 months without a CO contact. Only God knows whats really happening !


It is possible. If his documentation is strong enough and convenient for the case officers to comprehend. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

hrpritz said:


> And my lodgement date is 8 Sep...i am also in queue. Few prayers for me also pls


I really feel for you brother.... prayers from my side.


----------



## internationalcanuck

In addition to the April 22nd lodgement that was granted, another one that was lodged in Jan. 25th was granted.

Both of these are onshore applicants...they could have been 457 visa holders which would have made their applications straight forward.

Praying my Australian work experience and previous 457 visa will get me a fast approval!



randeep19492 said:


> It is possible. If his documentation is strong enough and convenient for the case officers to comprehend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Another possibility of the randomness of the grants being given is looking at the factsheet, not only do they have priority processing groups, but also look at industry/economic demand:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled

"The changes to priority processing arrangements address the needs of industry by targeting skills in demand across a number of sectors, while ensuring that the Skilled Migration Programme is responsive to the current economic climate and the needs of the Australian economy.

Priority processing arrangements are subject to changes in response to Australia’s economic situation and do not change visa eligibility criteria."



randeep19492 said:


> It is possible. If his documentation is strong enough and convenient for the case officers to comprehend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018

If it makes anyone feel better, I lodged my 189 2613 onshore application on 8th January 2018 and front loaded all documents.

I did not claim any points for work experience so that reference check is not even in the picture. I haven't heard anything and the status is still received. It definitely sounds to be random grants or depending on which CO has more files.


I have held 2 Australia Visas before this, student and 485.


----------



## randeep19492

abhi2018 said:


> If it makes anyone feel better, I lodged my 189 2613 onshore application on 8th January 2018 and front loaded all documents.
> 
> I did not claim any points for work experience so that reference check is not even in the picture. I haven't heard anything and the status is still received. It definitely sounds to be random grants or depending on which CO has more files.
> 
> 
> I have held 2 Australia Visas before this, student and 485.


Well, now the game starts. I had 2 student visas, 485 and also am claiming points for local work experience. You should actually call them and ask about your case officer allocation. They raise a ticket which is then eventually picked up by someone. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

I had Australia work experience and a 457 visa. I would hope this would help to process things faster!



randeep19492 said:


> Well, now the game starts. I had 2 student visas, 485 and also am claiming points for local work experience. You should actually call them and ask about your case officer allocation. They raise a ticket which is then eventually picked up by someone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

internationalcanuck said:


> I had Australia work experience and a 457 visa. I would hope this would help to process things faster!


No it won't. You actually need to call them and ask as to whats happening. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ninad_gooner

Yeah if someone here could find out what's exactly happening with the random grants and why the processing is going slow etc. That could really make us feel better 😁


----------



## internationalcanuck

On the immiaccount page, I think it says NOT to contact the department unless it's been assigned to a case officer.



randeep19492 said:


> No it won't. You actually need to call them and ask as to whats happening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Talking with a friend they said it can be slow in the several months before the end of the financial year because they are awaiting to hear about any new legislation or change in department funding. Typical government bureaucracy.



ninad_gooner said:


> Yeah if someone here could find out what's exactly happening with the random grants and why the processing is going slow etc. That could really make us feel better 😁


----------



## systematic7

internationalcanuck said:


> Another possibility of the randomness of the grants being given is looking at the factsheet, not only do they have priority processing groups, but also look at industry/economic demand:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled
> 
> 
> The changes to priority processing arrangements address the needs of industry by targeting skills in demand across a number of sectors, while ensuring that the Skilled Migration Programme is responsive to the current economic climate and the needs of the Australian economy.
> 
> Priority processing arrangements are subject to changes in response to Australia’s economic situation and do not change visa eligibility criteria."
> 
> 
> 
> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible. If his documentation is strong enough and convenient for the case officers to comprehend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks for posting link. Damn, no IT categories are on the priority processing list 😞 The irony is I keep seeing articles that claim how Australia is investing billions in its national IT security - which is what I specialise in. Wish I'd applied for 190 as I want to work in Brisbane and I bet I'd have gotten approved quicker than I will this way. Too late now that I've applied for 180, I remember not along ago the processing time estimate on the home office site said 6 months, now says 8. Not feeling optimistic that I'll get there before Christmas now...my wife is very homesick and wants to go ASAP


----------



## Leve

internationalcanuck said:


> Talking with a friend they said it can be slow in the several months before the end of the financial year because they are awaiting to hear about any new legislation or change in department funding. Typical government Bureaucracy


Didn’t the financial year start again in April? Is it the budget year you’re thinking of? If so, am I right I’m thinking that starts again in July?


----------



## abhi2018

Leve said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking with a friend they said it can be slow in the several months before the end of the financial year because they are awaiting to hear about any new legislation or change in department funding. Typical government Bureaucracy
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t the financial year start again in April? Is it the budget year you’re thinking of? If so, am I right I’m thinking that starts again in July?
Click to expand...


Financial year starts on 1st July.


----------



## rahul7star

IshInMdu said:


> i can see a Direct Grant in immitracker for 189 today.
> 
> Lodged Date: April 22 2018
> 
> Grant: May 14 2018
> 
> Occupation: Electronics Engineer
> 
> Location: China
> 
> Hows it even possible for a grant within a month in current trend ? people here are still wating for more than 5 months without a CO contact. Only God knows whats really happening !


another China ppl got 190 in 2 months time.....seems China dominating


----------



## internationalcanuck

Chatting with these guys on immitracker, it appears they were on student visas previously in Australia,then got a bridging visa while they applied for 189.

Makes sense they would receive faster grants, since if they were on a student visa, they would be unable to get a full-time job while on the bridging visa.



rahul7star said:


> another China ppl got 190 in 2 months time.....seems China dominating


----------



## rahul7star

internationalcanuck said:


> Chatting with these guys on immitracker, it appears they were on student visas previously in Australia,then got a bridging visa while they applied for 189.
> 
> Makes sense they would receive faster grants, since if they were on a student visa, they would be unable to get a full-time job while on the bridging visa.


still something fishy...howcome only Chinese students ...............


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Didn't they just roll out big bang immigration changes on April 1. Now again wait for July. Man the all governments across countries feels the same 



internationalcanuck said:


> Talking with a friend they said it can be slow in the several months before the end of the financial year because they are awaiting to hear about any new legislation or change in department funding. Typical government bureaucracy.


----------



## Deevan8

Interestingly from the same link it says "189 visa is exempt from priority processing and are processed in the order in which they are received"

But still we could see grants are coming randomly, irrespective of the lodgement date.



internationalcanuck said:


> Another possibility of the randomness of the grants being given is looking at the factsheet, not only do they have priority processing groups, but also look at industry/economic demand:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled
> 
> "The changes to priority processing arrangements address the needs of industry by targeting skills in demand across a number of sectors, while ensuring that the Skilled Migration Programme is responsive to the current economic climate and the needs of the Australian economy.
> 
> Priority processing arrangements are subject to changes in response to Australia’s economic situation and do not change visa eligibility criteria."
> 
> 
> 
> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible. If his documentation is strong enough and convenient for the case officers to comprehend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Leve

Deevan8 said:


> Interestingly from the same link it says "189 visa is exempt from priority processing and are processed in the order in which they are received"
> 
> But still we could see grants are coming randomly, irrespective of the lodgement date.
> 
> 
> 
> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another possibility of the randomness of the grants being given is looking at the factsheet, not only do they have priority processing groups, but also look at industry/economic demand:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled
> 
> "The changes to priority processing arrangements address the needs of industry by targeting skills in demand across a number of sectors, while ensuring that the Skilled Migration Programme is responsive to the current economic climate and the needs of the Australian economy.
> 
> Priority processing arrangements are subject to changes in response to Australia’s economic situation and do not change visa eligibility criteria."
> 
> 
> 
> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible. If his documentation is strong enough and convenient for the case officers to comprehend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah, I noted the same thing on the link. They clearly are prioritising onshore over offshore! Discriminating really.

I think they’re purposely giving grants to people already there to appease both sides. Current government don’t want any new immigrants, but the onshore applicants are already in the country. Also, let’s them appear to still be dishing out grants as they’re supposed to be doing.


----------



## Leve

abhi2018 said:


> Financial year starts on 1st July.


Sorry Abhi2018, I just assumed it had the same tax year as UK. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Dv8989

Need a help. Anyone has tried to get pf statements documents from pf Office specially from Gurgaon? I already have tried UAN system and also contacted my employer. They say its very old pf year 2006 to 2011. I have to go to pf office to get pf statements.


----------



## Wonderer-India

This is not discrimination. I believe that you never had a REAL encounter with Discrimination. 

You were waiting patiently until you heard that someone who applied in April got his Grant. Comeon, man. Locally, here is USA, even Universities can instruct to expedite VISA( F1 or H1) cases where there is an impending job offer for a student. It could be one of those special cases.

Take it easy, relax and cheer-up. It will happen. I have applied on 28th February 2018 for my Australia Grant.


----------



## abhi2018

internationalcanuck said:


> Chatting with these guys on immitracker, it appears they were on student visas previously in Australia,then got a bridging visa while they applied for 189.
> 
> Makes sense they would receive faster grants, since if they were on a student visa, they would be unable to get a full-time job while on the bridging visa.



I submitted my 189 while I was on 485 and have been provided with a Bridging. Surely, that is not their criteria.


----------



## abhi2018

Leve said:


> Sorry Abhi2018, I just assumed it had the same tax year as UK. Thanks for clarifying.


All good mate!

As per the new budget and everything they are sticking to 190,000 visas per year.


----------



## abhi2018

As per conversation between ISCAH and DHA listed at http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/189-at-300.pdf

DHA quoted "Also, just FYI - since GSM is focussing on reducing the significant on-hand caseload,
new invitations that result in visa application are unlikely to be assessed this program
year. SMPM staff at the telecon kindly advised that they would ‘manage timeframes’ in
this regard"

Looks like they might just clear the backlog and not release any new grants this fiscal year.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Leve said:


> Yeah, I noted the same thing on the link. They clearly are prioritising onshore over offshore! Discriminating really.
> 
> I think they’re purposely giving grants to people already there to appease both sides. Current government don’t want any new immigrants, but the onshore applicants are already in the country. Also, let’s them appear to still be dishing out grants as they’re supposed to be doing.


There is nothing discriminating. If anything discriminating are the people making comments about certain nationality getting invite. Be happy for other who have got the grant and hope ones karma is good enough to land one grant.

BTW it is up to the government to change the order of processing. You and I don't have any say in it. The queue is only provided for ones references and they are not bound to pick them as per the queue. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled


----------



## abhi2018

santhoshpkumar said:


> There is nothing discriminating. If anything discriminating are the people making comments about certain nationality getting invite. Be happy for other who have got the grant and hope ones karma is good enough to land one grant.
> 
> BTW it is up to the government to change the order of processing. You and I don't have any say in it. The queue is only provided for ones references and they are not bound to pick them as per the queue.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled



I don't think there is any discrimination. There are heaps of onshore applicants like myself who are still waiting. On a general note, it's easier to verify an onshore applicant because they have been verified multiple times in the past during their earlier visa applications.

For instance, I filled out form80 for my visa 485 so they have most of my information already.


----------



## austaspirant

abhi2018 said:


> As per conversation between ISCAH and DHA listed at http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/189-at-300.pdf
> 
> DHA quoted "Also, just FYI - since GSM is focussing on reducing the significant on-hand caseload,
> new invitations that result in visa application are unlikely to be assessed this program
> year. SMPM staff at the telecon kindly advised that they would ‘manage timeframes’ in
> this regard"
> 
> Looks like they might just clear the backlog and not release any new grants this fiscal year.


I didn't get it, can you please elaborate it because if this is the case then how some Chinese fellows who lodged the grant in Feb and April 18 got the grant, also as I remember one Jan 18 case received the grant too?


----------



## ericxu

austaspirant said:


> I didn't get it, can you please elaborate it because if this is the case then how some Chinese fellows who lodged the grant in Feb and April 18 got the grant, also as I remember one Jan 18 case received the grant too?


My boyfriend is Chinese and his visa is granted today as well. He studies Actuary and lodgment date is 4 April.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

austaspirant said:


> I didn't get it, can you please elaborate it because if this is the case then how some Chinese fellows who lodged the grant in Feb and April 18 got the grant, also as I remember one Jan 18 case received the grant too?


You don't have to get anything. As per the process you can only apply for your visa, they are not obligated to give you all the details. So chill and wait for your grant.


----------



## rahulpop1

Seems one more fake profile on immitracker whose lodge date is 22 April and got CO contact. It’s someone from this forum itself who want to have fun by creating fake profiles.. 
I hope it’s not fake though.. God knows..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek101

Hello folks,

I've changed my employer a few weeks back. Thus I submitted my previous and current employer details via the 'Update Details -> Change in circumstances' page. I was expecting just the details to get submitted online followed by an upload of Form 1022 that I filled in manually.
But to my surprise, the form was auto-uploaded in the documents section (snapshot attached). As silly as I may sound, do I still need to upload my manually filled form? I hope not.

Secondly, I've had to update Form 80 and 1221 due to my employment change. What naming convention am I supposed to follow for the Case Officer's ease of understanding?


----------



## AbhijeetAn

Much to my surprise, I got the grant today. It is a direct grant. No CO contact. No clue if EV happened or not. A big sigh of relief. Started this process 2 years back.


----------



## abhi2018

AbhijeetAn said:


> Much to my surprise, I got the grant today. It is a direct grant. No CO contact. No clue if EV happened or not. A big sigh of relief. Started this process 2 years back.


That is great news!

Congratulations!

Did you end up submitting Form 80?


----------



## randeep19492

AbhijeetAn said:


> Much to my surprise, I got the grant today. It is a direct grant. No CO contact. No clue if EV happened or not. A big sigh of relief. Started this process 2 years back.


Congrats!! 

can we please know your date of lodgement ? Also what all docs did you upload for employment ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nnjn2614

AbhijeetAn said:


> Much to my surprise, I got the grant today. It is a direct grant. No CO contact. No clue if EV happened or not. A big sigh of relief. Started this process 2 years back.


Great news!! Many Congratulations 👍🏻👍🏻

Cheers


----------



## AbhijeetAn

abhi2018 said:


> That is great news!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Did you end up submitting Form 80?


Yes I did. I submitted both 80 & 1221 on 12th May, 2018.


----------



## randeep19492

AbhijeetAn said:


> Yes I did. I submitted both 80 & 1221 on 12th May, 2018.


Can we please have your date of lodgement and docs uploaded for employment? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018

AbhijeetAn said:


> Yes I did. I submitted both 80 & 1221 on 12th May, 2018.


It's good to know.

Let's see how things work out for everyone else here.


----------



## abhi2018

randeep19492 said:


> AbhijeetAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. I submitted both 80 & 1221 on 12th May, 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please have your date of lodgement and docs uploaded for employment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Date is in his signature.


----------



## ralphpukei

ericxu said:


> austaspirant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get it, can you please elaborate it because if this is the case then how some Chinese fellows who lodged the grant in Feb and April 18 got the grant, also as I remember one Jan 18 case received the grant too?
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend is Chinese and his visa is granted today as well. He studies Actuary and lodgment date is 4 April.
Click to expand...

Hi ericxu, may I know how many points do you boyfriend have?


----------



## prforoz

I've asked this in a different thread but didnt get any response. Sincere apologies for double posting - but asking it here to get an answer.

Hello,

Asking this for a friend. The person has got an invite for VISA 189 application on May 2018. The points claimed had 10 points for 8+ years skilled experience in last 10 years. Skilled experience began from May 2009 to March 2018. This includes the period post ACS certification (ACS was done in May 2017, after which the person was continuing in the same/last role till March 2018). 

After that - she had left the job (and updated the application with last date of job) and few weeks later got an invite in May.

While applying for the visa through the SkillSelect invite page/immi account - there is a question
" Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"

The client was employed overseas in nominated occupation till March 2018, so I believe the answer to this question should be NO - as the question is about being employed IMMEDIATELY before invitation.

Q1. Could you please confirm this?

Q2. Would answering NO to this question lead to any adverse effect in points calculation i.e. the client is claiming the points of skilled nomination by ACS (done in May 2017) and is considered meeting the "Skilled level" in May 2009. And has been in job since - TILL March 2018. Probably this is overthinking, but someone who is not working exactly at the time of invite, but was working in skilled occupation till a few months before the invite, the points will still be counted - right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AbhijeetAn

randeep19492 said:


> Can we please have your date of lodgement and docs uploaded for employment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Date of lodgment was 20th January, 2018


----------



## Deevan8

Great news!! Congrats 👍🏻👍🏻



AbhijeetAn said:


> Much to my surprise, I got the grant today. It is a direct grant. No CO contact. No clue if EV happened or not. A big sigh of relief. Started this process 2 years back.


----------



## vivek101

Hello folks,

I've changed my employer a few weeks back. Thus I submitted my previous and current employer details via the 'Update Details -> Change in circumstances' page. I was expecting just the details to get submitted online followed by an upload of Form 1022 that I filled in manually.
But to my surprise, the form was auto-uploaded in the documents section (snapshot attached). As silly as I may sound, do I still need to upload my manually filled form? I hope not.

Secondly, I've had to update Form 80 and 1221 due to my employment change. What naming convention am I supposed to follow for the Case Officer's ease of understanding?


----------



## kinnu369

vivek101 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I've changed my employer a few weeks back. Thus I submitted my previous and current employer details via the 'Update Details -> Change in circumstances' page. I was expecting just the details to get submitted online followed by an upload of Form 1022 that I filled in manually.
> But to my surprise, the form was auto-uploaded in the documents section (snapshot attached). As silly as I may sound, do I still need to upload my manually filled form? I hope not.
> 
> Secondly, I've had to update Form 80 and 1221 due to my employment change. What naming convention am I supposed to follow for the Case Officer's ease of understanding?


Hi vivek,

1.No need to upload the manually filled 1022 form again.

2. Form_80_after_employment_change or something like that.


----------



## vivek101

kinnu369 said:


> Hi vivek,
> 
> 1.No need to upload the manually filled 1022 form again.
> 
> 2. Form_80_after_employment_change or something like that.


Thank you Kinnu.


----------



## prforoz

*Please Help.*

Please help - seeking clarification here.



prforoz said:


> I've asked this in a different thread but didnt get any response. Sincere apologies for double posting - but asking it here to get an answer.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Asking this for a friend. The person has got an invite for VISA 189 application on May 2018. The points claimed had 10 points for 8+ years skilled experience in last 10 years. Skilled experience began from May 2009 to March 2018. This includes the period post ACS certification (ACS was done in May 2017, after which the person was continuing in the same/last role till March 2018).
> 
> After that - she had left the job (and updated the application with last date of job) and few weeks later got an invite in May.
> 
> While applying for the visa through the SkillSelect invite page/immi account - there is a question
> " Employment in nominated occupation
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"
> 
> The client was employed overseas in nominated occupation till March 2018, so I believe the answer to this question should be NO - as the question is about being employed IMMEDIATELY before invitation.
> 
> Q1. Could you please confirm this?
> 
> Q2. Would answering NO to this question lead to any adverse effect in points calculation i.e. the client is claiming the points of skilled nomination by ACS (done in May 2017) and is considered meeting the "Skilled level" in May 2009. And has been in job since - TILL March 2018. Probably this is overthinking, but someone who is not working exactly at the time of invite, but was working in skilled occupation till a few months before the invite, the points will still be counted - right?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## junaidgondal

AbhijeetAn said:


> Date of lodgment was 20th January, 2018


Congrats buddy... all the best for next steps!!
I assume you applied from offshore.. right?


----------



## faizanshaikh

AbhijeetAn said:


> Date of lodgment was 20th January, 2018


Congratulations on your grant bro!

Requesting to please update immitracker


----------



## ericxu

ralphpukei said:


> Hi ericxu, may I know how many points do you boyfriend have?


Hi there
He has 75 points in total. Cheers


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Hi everyone ,

Did anyone recently received their grants from offshore for visa 189 .. I am getting nervous and impatient due to this long wait 

=============================================
PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Overseas Experience - 10
Australian Experience - 5 
Total Points for 189 Visa - 70
EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017 
CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
CO second contact : 21apr 2018
CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Hi friends , can we call the CO to check on the progress .. Appreciate your inputs ..

=============================================
PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Overseas Experience - 10
Australian Experience - 5 
Total Points for 189 Visa - 70
EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017 
CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
CO second contact : 21apr 2018
CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## JIME2017

Got the below generic reply for the email send:

Most people find the information they need by reading this email

Your email will be addressed when the application is reviewed. This will not usually occur until after the specified document provision period, generally 28 days, has lapsed.

*

You will not receive a further reply for:

-**********Confirmation that documents have been*received

-**********Enquiries about the*statusof your visa application

-**********Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application; or

-**********Questions addressed by this automatic response

How do I provide documents or update my information?

Upload your documents to your*ImmiAccount.

Please do*not*email us to advise or confirm that you have uploaded documents.

How do I know if you have received my documents?

We have received your documents if you can see them in your*ImmiAccount.

Your application will be reviewed after the specified document provision period has lapsed.

What else can I use my ImmiAccount for?

You can also use*ImmiAccount*to:

-**********Apply for a*bridging visa

-**********Access the My Health Declarations service

-**********Import a paper application*(service available for certain visa subclasses only)

-**********Check the progress of an online or imported paper application

-**********Update application details online

-**********Update your passport or address

-**********Notify of*incorrect information*in your application

-**********Withdraw*your application

Application status

Status enquiries will not receive a reply.

Most complete applications are processed within published*processing times.

*

A ‘complete application’ has health examinations undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to*ImmiAccountbefore the application is allocated for assessment.Click here to check allocation dates

*

As applications are assessed on a case-by-case basis, actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:

-**********Whether you have lodged a complete application

-**********How long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided

-**********How long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security

-**********Available programme places



Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhijeetAn

junaidgondal said:


> Congrats buddy... all the best for next steps!!
> I assume you applied from offshore.. right?


Thanks a lot. I was an onshore applicant.


----------



## AbhijeetAn

Deevan8 said:


> Great news!! Congrats 👍🏻👍🏻


Thanks a lot


----------



## systematic7

abhi2018 said:


> As per conversation between ISCAH and DHA listed at http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/189-at-300.pdf
> 
> DHA quoted "Also, just FYI - since GSM is focussing on reducing the significant on-hand caseload,
> new invitations that result in visa application are unlikely to be assessed this program
> year. SMPM staff at the telecon kindly advised that they would ‘manage timeframes’ in
> this regard"
> 
> Looks like they might just clear the backlog and not release any new grants this fiscal year.



When they say "this program year" what dates are they referring to? I know the Australian financial year ends 30 June but not sure this is the same as "program year" for their processing purposes.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Hei, dont' see your case on immi. Congratulations none the less. 



AbhijeetAn said:


> Yes I did. I submitted both 80 & 1221 on 12th May, 2018.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

I think the wait time post CO contact is approx 28 days officially. And few have taken even more depending upon the nature of the request. Contacting CO may not help here. I would suggest wait it out for approx a month and half from your last CO responded date and then contact. As it was 24th Apr, suggest to wait till mid june. 



DRaj_Mistry said:


> Hi friends , can we call the CO to check on the progress .. Appreciate your inputs ..
> 
> =============================================
> PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
> Age - 30
> Proficient English - 10
> Education - 15
> Overseas Experience - 10
> Australian Experience - 5
> Total Points for 189 Visa - 70
> EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
> Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017
> CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
> CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
> CO second contact : 21apr 2018
> CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
> Grant : Awaiting


----------



## abhi2018

systematic7 said:


> abhi2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per conversation between ISCAH and DHA listed at http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/189-at-300.pdf
> 
> DHA quoted "Also, just FYI - since GSM is focussing on reducing the significant on-hand caseload,
> new invitations that result in visa application are unlikely to be assessed this program
> year. SMPM staff at the telecon kindly advised that they would ‘manage timeframes’ in
> this regard"
> 
> Looks like they might just clear the backlog and not release any new grants this fiscal year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they say "this program year" what dates are they referring to? I know the Australian financial year ends 30 June but not sure this is the same as "program year" for their processing purposes.
Click to expand...

Program year is same as financial year. A new program year starts on 1st July.


----------



## craigravi

Can anyone confirm if https://online.immi.gov.au/ is down?


----------



## tajender

Seems like it is down. Unable to access it. 



craigravi said:


> Can anyone confirm if https://online.immi.gov.au/ is down?


----------



## Wonderer-India

tajender said:


> Seems like it is down. Unable to access it.



Yes, it is down. Local time 11:19 AM CST.


----------



## rahulpop1

craigravi said:


> Can anyone confirm if https://online.immi.gov.au/ is down?




Back to normal now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

rahulpop1 said:


> Back to normal now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Doesn’t work for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

foxes said:


> Doesn’t work for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try this:
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiju

DRaj_Mistry said:


> Hi friends , can we call the CO to check on the progress .. Appreciate your inputs ..
> 
> =============================================
> PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
> Age - 30
> Proficient English - 10
> Education - 15
> Overseas Experience - 10
> Australian Experience - 5
> Total Points for 189 Visa - 70
> EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
> Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017
> CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
> CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
> CO second contact : 21apr 2018
> CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
> Grant : Awaiting


Hi can u plz share what was the reason for the 2nd CO contact & the time frame u got to submit ur documents?thanx


----------



## jebinson

It is a holiday or something? there's no movement in immitracker.
Hope there is some movement outside immitracker.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

jebinson said:


> It is a holiday or something? there's no movement in immitracker.
> Hope there is some movement outside immitracker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Hope so..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Not sure right question to ask.

By when can we have cut off drop to 70 for business analyst. Just a rough estimate would help

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018

Unsure what's happening with the grants this week. A few onshore applicants have received grants but DHA has also skipped a huge bunch of onshore from November and December.


----------



## abhi2018

saurabhpluto said:


> Not sure right question to ask.
> 
> By when can we have cut off drop to 70 for business analyst. Just a rough estimate would help
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


No one knows! Not in this financial year for sure.


----------



## vivek101

saurabhpluto said:


> Not sure right question to ask.
> 
> By when can we have cut off drop to 70 for business analyst. Just a rough estimate would help
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


No chances for a drop until this program year ends on the 30th of June. In fact, the DHA has set the count for monthly invites to a meagre 300 across all ANZSCOs. 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


To make matters worse, 261111 occupational ceiling is quite low when compared to other profiles. It never goes below 65. If they retain the monthly invites to 2000-2500 like FY 2016-17, then you can expect an invite in July's first round. Going by the external affairs ministry, the immigration cap for the next year would also be 1,90,000. So there's hope.

Good luck.


----------



## ralphpukei

ericxu said:


> Hi there
> He has 75 points in total. Cheers


Thanks ericxu. That's a lot and he deserved a grant. Thank you!


----------



## abhi2018

Looks like there was a grant today. 20th December submission.

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-44719


----------



## Leve

abhi2018 said:


> Looks like there was a grant today. 20th December submission.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-44719


Another onshore 🙄


----------



## GUNBUN

Leve said:


> Another onshore 🙄


Not just Onshore, but yet another Chinese Applicant.

DHA, indeed would have massive case load, but it's there preference to proceed the way they like.


----------



## abhi2018

There are multiple factors that decide the grant and one of them include the authenticity of your home country's PCC. I have heard that all PCCs get verified and that causes delay as well depending on how much time the consulate takes.


----------



## abhi2018

GUNBUN said:


> Leve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another onshore 🙄
> 
> 
> 
> Not just Onshore, but yet another Chinese Applicant.
> 
> DHA, indeed would have massive case load, but It's there preference to proceed the way they like.
Click to expand...


There is another grant with 11th April visa date.


----------



## internationalcanuck

At the rate grants have been given out since I lodged my application, it will be over a year until I get a grant :-(
According to immitracker, 752 original queue when I lodged - 663 people in the queue still = 89 grants since I lodged my application over 53 days. That's 1.67 grants per day... 663 people/1.67 grants per day = 397 days until I receive a grant, that's 13 months! 

I hope DIBP speeds up their decision making, because that's far longer than the 5 months estimated by immitracker.


----------



## randeep19492

internationalcanuck said:


> At the rate grants have been given out since I lodged my application, it will be over a year until I get a grant :-(
> According to immitracker, 752 original queue when I lodged - 663 people in the queue still = 89 grants since I lodged my application over 53 days. That's 1.67 grants per day... 663 people/1.67 grants per day = 397 days until I receive a grant, that's 13 months!
> 
> I hope DIBP speeds up their decision making, because that's far longer than the 5 months estimated by immitracker.


Mate calm down. You're solely basing this on immi tracker ? Really ? 
Do you know what percentage of total applicants actually put their case on that tracker ? 
The only good thing we know is, early Feb and March cases have starting opening. No other conclusion can be drawn. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

As the number of invitations were reduced drastically, I was expecting a faster process. It is the other way around.

When I lodged my visa on 13th Feb, CO contact and grants were taking approximately 90 days. Now it has crossed 90 day mark, I absolutely have no idea when I'm going to get it.


internationalcanuck said:


> At the rate grants have been given out since I lodged my application, it will be over a year until I get a grant :-(
> According to immitracker, 752 original queue when I lodged - 663 people in the queue still = 89 grants since I lodged my application over 53 days. That's 1.67 grants per day... 663 people/1.67 grants per day = 397 days until I receive a grant, that's 13 months!
> 
> I hope DIBP speeds up their decision making, because that's far longer than the 5 months estimated by immitracker.


----------



## internationalcanuck

The creator of immitracker has said it's stastitically represenative. I'm not taking 13 months as set in stone. But the 5month estimate given by immitracker analytics is by all previous applicants when invitations/grants were happening at much higher rates.
So I just did a quick estimate based on the process since I lodged my application, not on the historical data, which might be closer to being representative of the stage we are in now going forward. As I said, I hope they speed things up to align with the historical average in immitracker.

I'm a nerd for numbers.




randeep19492 said:


> Mate calm down. You're solely basing this on immi tracker ? Really ?
> Do you know what percentage of total applicants actually put their case on that tracker ?
> The only good thing we know is, early Feb and March cases have starting opening. No other conclusion can be drawn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JIME2017

internationalcanuck said:


> The creator of immitracker has said it's stastitically represenative. I'm not taking 13 months as set in stone. But the 5month estimate given by immitracker analytics is by all previous applicants when invitations/grants were happening at much higher rates.
> So I just did a quick estimate based on the process since I lodged my application, not on the historical data, which might be closer to being representative of the stage we are in now going forward. As I said, I hope they speed things up to align with the historical average in immitracker.
> 
> I'm a nerd for numbers.


Have been waiting for more than 5 months and no communications yet.
Not sure if we have to wait till next program year to start for them to consider applications in full fledge. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> At the rate grants have been given out since I lodged my application, it will be over a year until I get a grant :-(
> According to immitracker, 752 original queue when I lodged - 663 people in the queue still = 89 grants since I lodged my application over 53 days. That's 1.67 grants per day... 663 people/1.67 grants per day = 397 days until I receive a grant, that's 13 months!
> 
> I hope DIBP speeds up their decision making, because that's far longer than the 5 months estimated by immitracker.



I think the numbers under tab "Applicants before you sc189" and "Average days to Grant" hardly makes any sense. One should not derive anything based on that.

For e.g. "Applicants before you" numbers fluctuates everyday not merely because of people updating grants but largely due to the cases going in "Inactive" state upon crossing 90 days of inactivity limit.

So you may see for many users last updated status as 1 month ago, 2 months ago, & 3 months ago. 

So this big number is due to such people those getting grants but not updating tracker and eventually excluded only after 90 days.

Immitracker is more good for analysing "Invites" as it is merit/cut-off based but less useful for "Grants" since as per current trend they can pick anyone from anywhere.


----------



## Gary07

*Nervous :~*

I lodged my application in Oct'17 and still waiting for the grant. I see on immitracker, that most in my date range have already received grant in Mar/Apr 2018. I know the timeframes are case-by-case basis, but still this makes me nervous. 


ANZCO: 261111
ITA SC189: 22/08/2017 
Lodgement: 10/10/2017 
CO contact: 30/11/2017
Final set of documents: 25/01/2018
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## austaspirant

Gary07 said:


> I lodged my application in Oct'17 and still waiting for the grant. I see on immitracker, that most in my date range have already received grant in Mar/Apr 2018. I know the timeframes are case-by-case basis, but still this makes me nervous.
> 
> 
> ANZCO: 261111
> ITA SC189: 22/08/2017
> Lodgement: 10/10/2017
> CO contact: 30/11/2017
> Final set of documents: 25/01/2018
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:


I believe that your grant is around the corner buddy. What documents CO asked?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes there has been some fluctuation, but a general trend downward.
Again, I think immitrackers estimate of grant date is backward looking, not forward looking. I'm simply trying to use the most recent data as it applies to my application period to try to make a more forward looking prediction. 
But basically it gives me a range of of 5-13 months.



GUNBUN said:


> I think the numbers under tab "Applicants before you sc189" and "Average days to Grant" hardly makes any sense. One should not derive anything based on that.
> 
> For e.g. "Applicants before you" numbers fluctuates everyday not merely because of people updating grants but largely due to the cases going in "Inactive" state upon crossing 90 days of inactivity limit.
> 
> So you may see for many users last updated status as 1 month ago, 2 months ago, & 3 months ago.
> 
> So this big number is due to such people those getting grants but not updating tracker and eventually excluded only after 90 days.
> 
> Immitracker is more good for analysing "Invites" as it is merit/cut-off based but less useful for "Grants" since as per current trend they can pick anyone from anywhere.


----------



## NB

internationalcanuck said:


> Yes there has been some fluctuation, but a general trend downward.
> Again, I think immitrackers estimate of grant date is backward looking, not forward looking. I'm simply trying to use the most recent data as it applies to my application period to try to make a more forward looking prediction.
> But basically it gives me a range of of 5-13 months.


The Global processing times given by the Department are the ones you should watch out for

They are issuing that every month depending on the backlog they have cleared
Who can know better then them , when they will b actually be able to clear most applications?

I don’t understand why the members try to use trackers when they cannot give you any more information then what the department can give you

See my signature and tell me if any tracker can actually predict my grant or the unlucky member who had to wait for 700 days ?
Each case is unique and will be processed based on its own merits 

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> The Global processing times given by the Department are the ones you should watch out for
> 
> They are issuing that every month depending on the backlog they have cleared
> Who can know better then them , when they will b actually be able to clear most applications?
> 
> I don’t understand why the members try to use trackers when they cannot give you any more information then what the department can give you
> 
> See my signature and tell me if any tracker can actually predict my grant or the unlucky member who had to wait for 700 days ?
> Each case is unique and will be processed based on its own merits
> 
> Cheers


Exactly. There's No Point in discussing why some are getting it and why some are not. neither is the department obliged to grant us visa. we've done our part now let's wait for their update. better concentrate pin something fruitful. 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

ssvk2018 said:


> Exactly. There's No Point in discussing why some are getting it and why some are not. neither is the department obliged to grant us visa. we've done our part now let's wait for their update. better concentrate pin something fruitful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk




You and NB are absolutely right. 
It’s the curiosity of knowing what’s happening let people do things which sometimes is not correct. However I will not say people should just keep calm and wait. Things which we do now will help us understand the process further. Later this batch will guide new comers about the process. 
This is how we help each other. If the guys here stop discussing things then thousands of spectators of this group who never said a word will not know anything.
I am in favour of people having discussions on topics they hear or see somewhere else. Sometimes it may be incorrect but they will learn something out of it.
Ultimately when everyone will get their respective grant, these discussions (Sometimes useless discussions) will be a happy memory for them.
So do what you want to do guys but be prepared for the things which you are going to do once you receive the grant. You may not get much time later.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgotoaussie

Hi ..I am about to file my Visa...but have a query...during my ACS I had submitted SD document from a colleague who is at the same level as me but now he is not willing to vouch for me. Somehow today I managed to get the RnR document from my HR on company letterhead.
So now my question is while Visa Filing, can I submit this new HR signed document instead of the SD which was provided to ACS
Also, the HR signed reference letter is current dated while ACS SD doc was dated for Feb 2018. Can the CO raise an objection that the HR reference letter is current dated?


----------



## rahulpop1

letsgotoaussie said:


> Hi ..I am about to file my Visa...but have a query...during my ACS I had submitted SD document from a colleague who is at the same level as me but now he is not willing to vouch for me. Somehow today I managed to get the RnR document from my HR on company letterhead.
> So now my question is while Visa Filing, can I submit this new HR signed document instead of the SD which was provided to ACS
> Also, the HR signed reference letter is current dated while ACS SD doc was dated for Feb 2018. Can the CO raise an objection that the HR reference letter is current dated?




I don’t see any issues with that. Latest document will always help you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

I guess this should not be a problem.
DHS is not going to be concerned about what you gave for ACS.
So you can ignore the SD which is not going to be of any use if your colleague is not going to cooperate and submit only the official R and R letter from your HR.



letsgotoaussie said:


> Hi ..I am about to file my Visa...but have a query...during my ACS I had submitted SD document from a colleague who is at the same level as me but now he is not willing to vouch for me. Somehow today I managed to get the RnR document from my HR on company letterhead.
> So now my question is while Visa Filing, can I submit this new HR signed document instead of the SD which was provided to ACS
> Also, the HR signed reference letter is current dated while ACS SD doc was dated for Feb 2018. Can the CO raise an objection that the HR reference letter is current dated?


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> The Global processing times given by the Department are the ones you should watch out for
> 
> They are issuing that every month depending on the backlog they have cleared
> Who can know better then them , when they will b actually be able to clear most applications?
> 
> I don’t understand why the members try to use trackers when they cannot give you any more information then what the department can give you
> 
> See my signature and tell me if any tracker can actually predict my grant or the unlucky member who had to wait for 700 days ?
> Each case is unique and will be processed based on its own merits
> 
> Cheers



Dear Newbienz,

I have been a great fan of yours. Perhaps, you, andreyx & Sultan Azam are always helping and encouraging new members. Thanks to you all and Respect.

Today, while I was digging deeper into Immi numbers for 2017 vs. 2018, a doubt appeared in my mind.....which you can clear hopefully.

I hope you remember what happened in Sep 2017 i.e. 651 grants (clearance of Feb-17/Mar-17, 6 months backlog). 

In 2017, starting May-17 they decreased the grants count drastically & continued same till Jul-17 until they flooded it in Sep-17. There average run rate in 2017 was around 130-140 grants/month.

In 2018, starting May-18 they have again decreased the numbers drastically. The actual queue is still around 27th/28th Nov. There average run rate in 2018 is around 150-160 grants/month until Apr-18 which is much closer to 2017 numbers.
Surprisingly, starting May-18 they have reduced the counts drastically and at the moment clearing handful of onshore cases which are just the easiest ones for them.

Does this indicates that they are processing Dec-17,Jan-18,etc lodged cases in backend and can flood anytime just like they did last year in Sep-17. May be this year they would not wait for Sep month but could explode anytime possibly in July/Aug since they hold a long backlog from 28th Nov onwards. 

Invites are lesser from Nov-17 onwards. but grants pattern seems to be normal till now. What do you think.

For many people, i may appear to be over analysing numbers but what to do..day by day, i have sleepless nights. and my career & family life is at the stake of getting a grant.


Visa grants by period 
* 2017 2018
Month #grants #grants*
Jan------107-------121
Feb------152-------164
Mar-------133-------162
Apr-------127-------182
May------65---------75
Jun-------59	
Jul------- 29	
Aug------87	
*Sep-----651	*
Oct-------115	
Nov-------139	
Dec-------134

Note : May-18 grants =75 = 41/17*31

Thanks,
GunBun
lodged-5th Jan 2018


----------



## rahulpop1

2 Indian and 1 Nepalese guy got their respective CO contacts yesterday. Their lodgement day is June and October 2017. All offshore. 
Things were always moving for offshore candidates as well but for earlier dates. 🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018

rahulpop1 said:


> 2 Indian and 1 Nepalese guy got their respective CO contacts yesterday. Their lodgement day is June and October 2017. All offshore.
> Things were always moving for offshore candidates as well but for earlier dates. 🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Things are always moving and we don't know what's happening in the background. 

I am an onshore applicant and haven't heard yet and I know, I am not the only one.


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> I have been a great fan of yours. Perhaps, you, andreyx & Sultan Azam are always helping and encouraging new members. Thanks to you all and Respect.
> 
> Today, while I was digging deeper into Immi numbers for 2017 vs. 2018, a doubt appeared in my mind.....which you can clear hopefully.
> 
> I hope you remember what happened in Sep 2017 i.e. 651 grants (clearance of Feb-17/Mar-17, 6 months backlog).
> 
> In 2017, starting May-17 they decreased the grants count drastically & continued same till Jul-17 until they flooded it in Sep-17. There average run rate in 2017 was around 130-140 grants/month.
> 
> In 2018, starting May-18 they have again decreased the numbers drastically. The actual queue is still around 27th/28th Nov. There average run rate in 2018 is around 150-160 grants/month until Apr-18 which is much closer to 2017 numbers.
> Surprisingly, starting May-18 they have reduced the counts drastically and at the moment clearing handful of onshore cases which are just the easiest ones for them.
> 
> Does this indicates that they are processing Dec-17,Jan-18,etc lodged cases in backend and can flood anytime just like they did last year in Sep-17. May be this year they would not wait for Sep month but could explode anytime possibly in July/Aug since they hold a long backlog from 28th Nov onwards.
> 
> Invites are lesser from Nov-17 onwards. but grants pattern seems to be normal till now. What do you think.
> 
> For many people, i may appear to be over analysing numbers but what to do..day by day, i have sleepless nights. and my career & family life is at the stake of getting a grant.
> 
> 
> Visa grants by period
> * 2017 2018
> Month #grants #grants*
> Jan------107-------121
> Feb------152-------164
> Mar-------133-------162
> Apr-------127-------182
> May------65---------75
> Jun-------59
> Jul------- 29
> Aug------87
> *Sep-----651	*
> Oct-------115
> Nov-------139
> Dec-------134
> 
> Note : May-18 grants =75 = 41/17*31
> 
> Thanks,
> GunBun
> lodged-5th Jan 2018


You can analyse all you want but Immigration grants are not based on first come first served
Two applicants applying simultaneously and seemingly similar circumstances, but still can have very very different processing times

You never know where the CO will want some internal clarification which can delay your grant by weeks or even months

Trackers are useless in predicting grants and you have to rely on the department Global processing time to get some sense of processing times
I have observed that most members get grants faster then the average published times, which I presume is due to the fact that they are very well informed and so submit much better quality of evidence 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

abhi2018 said:


> Things are always moving and we don't know what's happening in the background.
> 
> I am an onshore applicant and haven't heard yet and I know, I am not the only one.


That's right Abhi. Guys at DHA work daily and we should not try to overthink them. Things will move as per Global Processing time published by them. Few people could get lucky and get it before that. Pray to be the luckier one. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> That's right Abhi. Guys at DHA work daily and we should not try to overthink them. Things will move as per Global Processing time published by them. Few people could get lucky and get it before that. Pray to be the luckier one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


They are slowly but surely doing their work! Overall processing time has decreased, but its ok, soon or later most who apply will get a grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

abhi2018 said:


> Things are always moving and we don't know what's happening in the background.
> 
> I am an onshore applicant and haven't heard yet and I know, I am not the only one.


Onshore are usually faster... not always though.


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> I don’t see any issues with that. Latest document will always help you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Second that, it is advised to lodge latest documents.


----------



## AQTLM1905

04 consecutive Chinese applicants getting grants. Is it a joke? I agree with all reputable member on this forum that immitracker is not something to refer to predict future grant, but when the entry counts are long enough, the trend must be true. A week or two ago, the tracker was always dominated by Indians, now see what?


----------



## JIME2017

AQTLM1905 said:


> 04 consecutive Chinese applicants getting grants. Is it a joke? I agree with all reputable member on this forum that immitracker is not something to refer to predict future grant, but when the entry counts are long enough, the trend must be true. A week or two ago, the tracker was always dominated by Indians, now see what?


No of outstanding applications from this region might be more compared to others. This might be the reason for the trend.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

AQTLM1905 said:


> 04 consecutive Chinese applicants getting grants. Is it a joke? I agree with all reputable member on this forum that immitracker is not something to refer to predict future grant, but when the entry counts are long enough, the trend must be true. A week or two ago, the tracker was always dominated by Indians, now see what?


Chinese citizens are one of the top 5 of applicants in SC189, moreover, most of them are very high pointers, as past 6 months rounds were giving ITAs mostly to high point applicants we will see the trend of seeing more applicants from China getting grants.


----------



## andreyx108b

JIME2017 said:


> No of outstanding applications from this region might be more compared to others. This might be the reason for the trend.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Exactly. Most of the Chinese applicants are onshore, with high points and Australian work exp.


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Hi bro .. the second co contact was for the colour scanned PCC docs ..


Jiju said:


> Hi can u plz share what was the reason for the 2nd CO contact & the time frame u got to submit ur documents?thanx


----------



## andreyx108b

DRaj_Mistry said:


> Hi bro .. the second co contact was for the colour scanned PCC docs ..


thats always important to follow: color scan copies... or notarised docs.


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

@jiju timeframe I got was of 28 days

============================================
PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Overseas Experience - 10
Australian Experience - 5 
Total Points for 189 Visa - 70
EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017 
CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
CO second contact : 21apr 2018
CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

andreyx108b said:


> thats always important to follow: color scan copies... or notarised docs.


Yes .. but somehow I missed in one of the docs which caused me a super delay 

============================================
PTE First Attempt :- 12 Sep 2017 L/R/S/W 74/66/71/73
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Overseas Experience - 10
Australian Experience - 5 
Total Points for 189 Visa - 70
EOI Invite: 19 Sep, 2017
Application Submitted :- 18 Nov , 2017 
CO First Contact : 14 Feb , 2018
CO Responsed : 15 Feb 2018
CO second contact : 21apr 2018
CO Responsed : 24 Apr 2018
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## Sd1982

AQTLM1905 said:


> 04 consecutive Chinese applicants getting grants. Is it a joke? I agree with all reputable member on this forum that immitracker is not something to refer to predict future grant, but when the entry counts are long enough, the trend must be true. A week or two ago, the tracker was always dominated by Indians, now see what?


Why is it so hard to believe that Chinese applicants are getting grants?


----------



## andreyx108b

Sd1982 said:


> Why is it so hard to believe that Chinese applicants are getting grants?


because its out of the norm, previously most of the applicants were from India.


----------



## Gary07

austaspirant said:


> I believe that your grant is around the corner buddy. What documents CO asked?


CO asked me to submit Form 80 for both me and my spouse, and also my spouse's language test results were pending. While I was quick with Form 80, it took me nearly 2 months to get my spouse's test score (due to test dates unavailability) and then click on the 'information provided' button.

I wonder this could be the reason for the delay in my visa decision.


----------



## Sd1982

Gary07 said:


> CO asked me to submit Form 80 for both me and my spouse, and also my spouse's language test results were pending. While I was quick with Form 80, it took me nearly 2 months to get my spouse's test score (due to test dates unavailability) and then click on the 'information provided' button.
> 
> I wonder this could be the reason for the delay in my visa decision.


I pressed Information Provided button after close to 4 months. The visa came after 5 weeks.


----------



## OldMoose

DO being onshore is an advantage compared to offshore ?


----------



## ankur14

*No Reference Letter, No Statutory Declaration*

Hi Group,

I am stuck at one issue and not able to find any thread to help with it.

"I joined my current company in Jan'2018 and its been only 4 months for me working in this company. When I told my manager & HR that I need a reference letter for ACS assessment they right away denied stating that 'You are too new in company to provide such reference letter' and 'Company normally provide reference letters only to exceptional performers'. *So no Reference Letter* for past 4 months and coming months for ACS assessment. The other option I thought to get Statutory Declaration from my manager but he is not willing to do it as well and there is no other team member who is senior or know about my work who can write Statutory Declaration. *So no Statutory Declaration too*."

Now I want to know if providing only appointment letter, payslip & service letter will suffice for me to claim experience from Jan'2018 till date? 
Or is there any other way to prove that I am working on the roles as per my skill code? 
Or shall I just skip this employment documents for ACS application and claim whatever points I can from my previous companies?

Any help in this case would be much appreciated! 

*Note: I am dependant applicant and doing ACS to claim 5 partner skill points.*

Regards
Ankur


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

*Total - 189(75), 190(70)*

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0 (After deducting 4 years)
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## rahulpop1

One more person got grant.
December 8.. Chinese.. Offshore..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

evishko said:


> I have Submitted my EOI in 263312 on 26 APRIL 2018, with point Score 70, can anyone help me to know, when could i expect my invitation




Please post this in relevant thread. You will get better responses there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

One clarification needed:

Do I need to clear any debts(home loan/personal loan) and provide proof to Australian immigration department for 189 grant?

I read on following link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-

"You must have repaid, or have arranged to repay, any outstanding debts to the Australian government."

Currently, I am in India and had lodged my application (SC 189) in March 2018. 

Please help.


----------



## mohdjahangir

ankur14 said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I am stuck at one issue and not able to find any thread to help with it.
> 
> "I joined my current company in Jan'2018 and its been only 4 months for me working in this company. When I told my manager & HR that I need a reference letter for ACS assessment they right away denied stating that 'You are too new in company to provide such reference letter' and 'Company normally provide reference letters only to exceptional performers'. *So no Reference Letter* for past 4 months and coming months for ACS assessment. The other option I thought to get Statutory Declaration from my manager but he is not willing to do it as well and there is no other team member who is senior or know about my work who can write Statutory Declaration. *So no Statutory Declaration too*."
> 
> Now I want to know if providing only appointment letter, payslip & service letter will suffice for me to claim experience from Jan'2018 till date?
> Or is there any other way to prove that I am working on the roles as per my skill code?
> Or shall I just skip this employment documents for ACS application and claim whatever points I can from my previous companies?
> 
> Any help in this case would be much appreciated!
> 
> *Note: I am dependant applicant and doing ACS to claim 5 partner skill points.*
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Main Applicant:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
> PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
> PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Partner Skill - 5
> 
> *Total - 189(75), 190(70)*
> 
> *Spouse:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 0 (After deducting 4 years)
> PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
> ANZSCO - 261313


I suggest getting the SD from previous manager or mate. For the current employer, you can submit offer letter, Joining letter, pay slips and letter from HR stating your current position, joining date, full-time employee(regular employee) etc. details.


----------



## vivek101

ankur14 said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I am stuck at one issue and not able to find any thread to help with it.
> 
> "I joined my current company in Jan'2018 and its been only 4 months for me working in this company. When I told my manager & HR that I need a reference letter for ACS assessment they right away denied stating that 'You are too new in company to provide such reference letter' and 'Company normally provide reference letters only to exceptional performers'. *So no Reference Letter* for past 4 months and coming months for ACS assessment. The other option I thought to get Statutory Declaration from my manager but he is not willing to do it as well and there is no other team member who is senior or know about my work who can write Statutory Declaration. *So no Statutory Declaration too*."
> 
> Now I want to know if providing only appointment letter, payslip & service letter will suffice for me to claim experience from Jan'2018 till date?
> Or is there any other way to prove that I am working on the roles as per my skill code?
> Or shall I just skip this employment documents for ACS application and claim whatever points I can from my previous companies?
> 
> Any help in this case would be much appreciated!
> 
> *Note: I am dependant applicant and doing ACS to claim 5 partner skill points.*
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Main Applicant:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
> PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
> PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Partner Skill - 5
> 
> *Total - 189(75), 190(70)*
> 
> *Spouse:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 0 (After deducting 4 years)
> PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
> ANZSCO - 261313


ACS won't give you an assessment report without the SD or the RnR certificate. I believe you've arrived at a stalemate situation. Since it's just 4 months, I'd recommend to proceed for skills assessment without it.

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf

_Please Note: work experience can only be assessed according to the information provided in the employment
reference. The following list details the required information that MUST be provided in an employer reference to
assess your work experience. If these requirements are NOT met or are unclear in the employment reference, the
employment episode will be assessed as not suitable._

_*11. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS AND AFFIDAVITS*
If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, a
third party official Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague may be considered. _


----------



## perfect_devil

mohdjahangir said:


> One clarification needed:
> 
> Do I need to clear any debts(home loan/personal loan) and provide proof to Australian immigration department for 189 grant?
> 
> I read on following link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-
> 
> "You must have repaid, or have arranged to repay, any outstanding debts to the Australian government."
> 
> Currently, I am in India and had lodged my application (SC 189) in March 2018.
> 
> Please help.


Have you taken any loan in Australia?


----------



## andreyx108b

OldMoose said:


> DO being onshore is an advantage compared to offshore ?




Onshore are processed quicker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

perfect_devil said:


> Have you taken any loan in Australia?


No. I have one loan in India.


----------



## andreyx108b

mohdjahangir said:


> No. I have one loan in India.




Its not relevant to AU migration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishkul

I suspect that the Visas are getting over as we are reaching the next cycle beginning July'18 , hence they have only few visas with them from the current cycle and they wish to distribute to onshore candidates or those who have some edge ( skill /capabilities requirements / region etc).


----------



## andreyx108b

nishkul said:


> I suspect that the Visas are getting over as we are reaching the next cycle beginning July'18 , hence they have only few visas with them from the current cycle and they wish to distribute to onshore candidates or those who have some edge ( skill /capabilities requirements / region etc).




This year, there is no reason for delay mails. The number of granted visas seem to be lower than quota 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishkul

Also, from Jan'18 onward the applications submitted were less as compared to previous months due to 600 invites per month from Oct/Nov'17, which were submitted for visa grants in the next months, as compared to 2500 invites initially. Hence, might be we could see fast turn around time from Aug/Sep'18 , but not prior to that.


----------



## nishkul

10000 New Zealand visas were granted this year without increasing the overall visa cap. And, for this reason all the visas are consumed , that might be the reason. And, this has also influenced the Invite targets as well from 60-65 in the past years to 75-80 this year cycle.


----------



## andreyx108b

nishkul said:


> Also, from Jan'18 onward the applications submitted were less as compared to previous months due to 600 invites per month from Oct/Nov'17, which were submitted for visa grants in the next months, as compared to 2500 invites initially. Hence, might be we could see fast turn around time from Aug/Sep'18 , but not prior to that.




We ought to see faster processing soon. Workload has definitely decreased 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

nishkul said:


> 10000 New Zealand visas were granted this year without increasing the overall visa cap. And, for this reason all the visas are consumed , that might be the reason. And, this has also influenced the Invite targets as well from 60-65 in the past years to 75-80 this year cycle.




Can you provide source for that info please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AQTLM1905

And by soon, we wish that would be real from next week onward, not next FY :fingerscrossed:


andreyx108b said:


> We ought to see faster processing soon. Workload has definitely decreased
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

AQTLM1905 said:


> And by soon, we wish that would be real from next week onward, not next FY :fingerscrossed:




I pray for that brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

andreyx108b said:


> I pray for that brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dear Andreyx,

I would like to know your view on one of my post at below link:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/14446906-post2543.html

Thanks for your time.

Regards,
GunBun.


----------



## Gary07

Hello Guys,

A quick question. After submitting my Form 80, I made further international trips for official purpose. Do I need to update Form 80 (international travel section) and notify DIBP? My visa is still under process.

Thanks


----------



## kaanixir

andreyx108b said:


> AQTLM1905 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by soon, we wish that would be real from next week onward, not next FY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pray for that brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Will be so sweet if this goes faster so I can get back there sooner than 5mths haha


----------



## ankur_fbd

Dear All, 
I applied for ACS and now preparing documents for EOI while waiting for ACS results. I tried but could not find any thread/post which explains what documents are required for 189 visa EOI purpose. Could anyone explain how to best utilize this waiting time and what documents should be arranged so that I can immediately file EOI once I get the ACS results?


----------



## rahulpop1

ankur_fbd said:


> Dear All,
> I applied for ACS and now preparing documents for EOI while waiting for ACS results. I tried but could not find any thread/post which explains what documents are required for 189 visa EOI purpose. Could anyone explain how to best utilize this waiting time and what documents should be arranged so that I can immediately file EOI once I get the ACS results?




Follow this:
==> 189 EOI Invitations for May 2018 <==
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../expats/showthread.php?t=1430658&share_type=t


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Gary07 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> A quick question. After submitting my Form 80, I made further international trips for official purpose. Do I need to update Form 80 (international travel section) and notify DIBP? My visa is still under process.
> 
> Thanks


Update "Change of circumstances" in your immi account. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

Ok guys ive a couple of questions.


I have scanned original documents, do I need any notary confirmation on these or is that necessary only for translated or copied documents

I havent claimed any points for employment, but mentioned them. Its in my recommended document list for lodgement, is it enough if I just provide employment offer/contract documents for these australian experiences ?


----------



## abhi2018

Gary07 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> A quick question. After submitting my Form 80, I made further international trips for official purpose. Do I need to update Form 80 (international travel section) and notify DIBP? My visa is still under process.
> 
> Thanks


I used update circumstance and an updated form80.


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> I have been a great fan of yours. Perhaps, you, andreyx & Sultan Azam are always helping and encouraging new members. Thanks to you all and Respect.
> 
> Today, while I was digging deeper into Immi numbers for 2017 vs. 2018, a doubt appeared in my mind.....which you can clear hopefully.
> 
> I hope you remember what happened in Sep 2017 i.e. 651 grants (clearance of Feb-17/Mar-17, 6 months backlog).
> 
> In 2017, starting May-17 they decreased the grants count drastically & continued same till Jul-17 until they flooded it in Sep-17. There average run rate in 2017 was around 130-140 grants/month.
> 
> In 2018, starting May-18 they have again decreased the numbers drastically. The actual queue is still around 27th/28th Nov. There average run rate in 2018 is around 150-160 grants/month until Apr-18 which is much closer to 2017 numbers.
> Surprisingly, starting May-18 they have reduced the counts drastically and at the moment clearing handful of onshore cases which are just the easiest ones for them.
> 
> Does this indicates that they are processing Dec-17,Jan-18,etc lodged cases in backend and can flood anytime just like they did last year in Sep-17. May be this year they would not wait for Sep month but could explode anytime possibly in July/Aug since they hold a long backlog from 28th Nov onwards.
> 
> Invites are lesser from Nov-17 onwards. but grants pattern seems to be normal till now. What do you think.
> 
> For many people, i may appear to be over analysing numbers but what to do..day by day, i have sleepless nights. and my career & family life is at the stake of getting a grant.
> 
> 
> Visa grants by period
> * 2017 2018
> Month #grants #grants*
> Jan------107-------121
> Feb------152-------164
> Mar-------133-------162
> Apr-------127-------182
> May------65---------75
> Jun-------59
> Jul------- 29
> Aug------87
> *Sep-----651	*
> Oct-------115
> Nov-------139
> Dec-------134
> 
> Note : May-18 grants =75 = 41/17*31
> 
> Thanks,
> GunBun
> lodged-5th Jan 2018


I think there is no backlog. I think there not going to be any floods, last year was due to quota running out. However, i think processing time is doomed to go down to 3-6 months within next 6 months.


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> Dear Andreyx,
> 
> I would like to know your view on one of my post at below link:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/14446906-post2543.html
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> Regards,
> GunBun.


responded.


----------



## andreyx108b

Gary07 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> A quick question. After submitting my Form 80, I made further international trips for official purpose. Do I need to update Form 80 (international travel section) and notify DIBP? My visa is still under process.
> 
> Thanks


One can update via update us, however, nowhere it says it is required post lodge.


----------



## andreyx108b

kaanixir said:


> Ok guys ive a couple of questions.
> 
> 
> I have scanned original documents, do I need any notary confirmation on these or is that necessary only for translated or copied documents
> 
> I havent claimed any points for employment, but mentioned them. Its in my recommended document list for lodgement, is it enough if I just provide employment offer/contract documents for these australian experiences ?


Translations are required. 
Color scanned copies are OK.
For unclaimed employment evidence is not required. 

:drum:


----------



## Gary07

kinnu369 said:


> Update "Change of circumstances" in your immi account.
> 
> Thanks, so would that require an update to Form 80 as well? Is it safe to notify DIBP of the additional international trips after visa grant?
> 
> I just hope doing this 'change of circumstances' does not push my application back of the queue.


----------



## ENGINEER291085

Dv8989 said:


> Need a help. Anyone has tried to get pf statements documents from pf Office specially from Gurgaon? I already have tried UAN system and also contacted my employer. They say its very old pf year 2006 to 2011. I have to go to pf office to get pf statements.


Aaproach them they shud give you if not get a letter from them or in written that not avaiable for particular year.
From 2007 I am sure they have and shud give you ledger details else raise a grievance on epfigms system.


----------



## andreyx108b

Gary07 said:


> kinnu369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update "Change of circumstances" in your immi account.
> 
> Thanks, so would that require an update to Form 80 as well? Is it safe to notify DIBP of the additional international trips after visa grant?
> 
> I just hope doing this 'change of circumstances' does not push my application back of the queue.
> 
> 
> 
> Its OK, it wont push
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

ankur_fbd said:


> Dear All,
> I applied for ACS and now preparing documents for EOI while waiting for ACS results. I tried but could not find any thread/post which explains what documents are required for 189 visa EOI purpose. Could anyone explain how to best utilize this waiting time and what documents should be arranged so that I can immediately file EOI once I get the ACS results?


Note that an applicant will have only 60 days to apply for Visa post receiving your ITA i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After the applicant makes the payments he/she will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:

Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.

Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.

Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)

Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment

Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP. Applicants can also use Forex Card. ** Make sure that additional amount is available on card which might be required to pay the surcharges as applicable PayPal is another option that can be used to pay the visa fees

Applicant charge 18 years or over Additional Applicant charge under 18 years AUD $ 3670/- AUD $1835/- AUD $920 /-

(If applicant pays for the application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 0.98%
American Express and JCB - 1.4%
Diners Club International - 1.99%
The surcharge will also apply to Debit Visa cards and Debit MasterCards when making payments online. Source** DIBP Website)
Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course. This is to prove spouse English Language capability. If IELTS or the certificate cannot be provided as evidence applicant can opt to pay the VAC2 charges i.e. AUD 4885
Sponsored Family supporting documents.
Various form that might be required. Form 80 Personal Character Assessment


----------



## Ismiya

To submit EOI u don't need any document. It just need details Like ielts, ACS etc etc no need of any attachments. But those Documents must submit at the time of visa lodge. But Yes u can utilize those days by collecting those documents as others said 😊


ankur_fbd said:


> Dear All,
> I applied for ACS and now preparing documents for EOI while waiting for ACS results. I tried but could not find any thread/post which explains what documents are required for 189 visa EOI purpose. Could anyone explain how to best utilize this waiting time and what documents should be arranged so that I can immediately file EOI once I get the ACS results?


----------



## letsgotoaussie

I am about to file for visa and have one more query..in hurry while filing EOI, I marked one job which happened to be the first job as relevant, although it was deducted by ACS for initial 4 year deduction...so should I proceed with the same invite or lodge a new EOI marking it as non relevant..pls note that marking it as non relevant/relevant doesn't affect my points...even without this job I have 15 points...experts pls guide..


----------



## andreyx108b

letsgotoaussie said:


> I am about to file for visa and have one more query..in hurry while filing EOI, I marked one job which happened to be the first job as relevant, although it was deducted by ACS for initial 4 year deduction...so should I proceed with the same invite or lodge a new EOI marking it as non relevant..pls note that marking it as non relevant/relevant doesn't affect my points...even without this job I have 15 points...experts pls guide..




Did it impact your points? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgotoaussie

andreyx108b said:


> Did it impact your points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No..if its not added then also I will have 15 points which is the highest for overseas employment for 8 years


----------



## andreyx108b

letsgotoaussie said:


> No..if its not added then also I will have 15 points which is the highest for overseas employment for 8 years


As far as I am aware if points are not impacted then it should not be a problem. For added safety maybe it worth consulting with MARA.


----------



## Carlen

*Direct Grant*

Dear all,

I received my direct grant on 18th May with application lodged on 17th April. It took less than a month without co-contact. My trick is to certify every required document even if they are colour scans of the original. I uploaded only the required document so I think it saves time for the processing. Best of luck for patient waiters you will eventually get there.

Time line:

Mechanical Engineer with 75 points:

EOI submitted: 15/03/2018
EOI invited: 20/03/2018

Application lodged: 16/04/2018
Medicals: 20/04/2018

Direct Grant: 18/05/2018

I guess applicants with engineering qualifications are given special consideration??

Regards,
Carlen


----------



## ninad_gooner

Were you an onshore or offshore applicant. ? I lodged on 8th Dec 2017 in the same way with only required documents uploaded and EOI at 75 points for Engineering Technologist. Still nothing. It's been 162 days now. Hope to get something in coming month or so.


----------



## kaanixir

Carlen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received my direct grant on 18th May with application lodged on 17th April. It took less than a month without co-contact. My trick is to certify every required document even if they are colour scans of the original. I uploaded only the required document so I think it saves time for the processing. Best of luck for patient waiters you will eventually get there.
> 
> Time line:
> 
> Mechanical Engineer with 75 points:
> 
> EOI submitted: 15/03/2018
> EOI invited: 20/03/2018
> 
> Application lodged: 16/04/2018
> Medicals: 20/04/2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 18/05/2018
> 
> I guess applicants with engineering qualifications are given special consideration??
> 
> Regards,
> Carlen


I dont think certifying docs is a faster processing trick than being an onshore applicant from China. Its just a few onshores that get lucky, most of onshores will wait same time as offshores I reckonn


----------



## goaussie2015

Dear All,
Thanks a lot to every one who’s active in the forum especially Kaju and Phlobo. 
These two just rock, I had received my visa 189 for me and my wife on 10 April,2018 and the deadline to enter is 25 November 2018. 
Thanks , once again to everyone


----------



## O88V

Hi all,
I received my direct grant today! Most of the time I've been a silent reader and thank you very much for all who responded to my queries when I was in doubt. This forum was really helpful for everyone! Thanks a lot guys!

Occupation: ICT Security specialist 
EOI submitted: 02/11/2017 with 65 points
Updated EOI: 16/03/2018 with 80 points (1 year work experience and 90 each in PTE)
ITA received: 21/03/2018
Application lodged: 25/03/2018
Direct Grant: 21/04/2018
On shore applicant 

Cheers guys
Thanks again


----------



## rahulpop1

O88V said:


> Hi all,
> I received my direct grant today! Most of the time I've been a silent reader and thank you very much for all who responded to my queries when I was in doubt. This forum was really helpful for everyone! Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> Occupation: ICT Security specialist
> EOI submitted: 02/11/2017 with 65 points
> Updated EOI: 16/03/2018 with 80 points (1 year work experience and 90 each in PTE)
> ITA received: 21/03/2018
> Application lodged: 25/03/2018
> Direct Grant: 21/04/2018
> On shore applicant
> 
> Cheers guys
> Thanks again


Congratulations buddy..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

O88V said:


> Hi all,
> I received my direct grant today! Most of the time I've been a silent reader and thank you very much for all who responded to my queries when I was in doubt. This forum was really helpful for everyone! Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> Occupation: ICT Security specialist
> EOI submitted: 02/11/2017 with 65 points
> Updated EOI: 16/03/2018 with 80 points (1 year work experience and 90 each in PTE)
> ITA received: 21/03/2018
> Application lodged: 25/03/2018
> Direct Grant: 21/04/2018
> On shore applicant
> 
> Cheers guys
> Thanks again




Wow less than a month. Congrats!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Carlen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received my direct grant on 18th May with application lodged on 17th April. It took less than a month without co-contact. My trick is to certify every required document even if they are colour scans of the original. I uploaded only the required document so I think it saves time for the processing. Best of luck for patient waiters you will eventually get there.
> 
> Time line:
> 
> Mechanical Engineer with 75 points:
> 
> EOI submitted: 15/03/2018
> EOI invited: 20/03/2018
> 
> Application lodged: 16/04/2018
> Medicals: 20/04/2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 18/05/2018
> 
> I guess applicants with engineering qualifications are given special consideration??
> 
> Regards,
> Carlen


Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## andreyx108b

Carlen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received my direct grant on 18th May with application lodged on 17th April. It took less than a month without co-contact. My trick is to certify every required document even if they are colour scans of the original. I uploaded only the required document so I think it saves time for the processing. Best of luck for patient waiters you will eventually get there.
> 
> Time line:
> 
> Mechanical Engineer with 75 points:
> 
> EOI submitted: 15/03/2018
> EOI invited: 20/03/2018
> 
> Application lodged: 16/04/2018
> Medicals: 20/04/2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 18/05/2018
> 
> I guess applicants with engineering qualifications are given special consideration??
> 
> Regards,
> Carlen


the trend with applicants from China getting quick grant continues.


----------



## kinnu369

Congrats mate!!


O88V said:


> Hi all,
> I received my direct grant today! Most of the time I've been a silent reader and thank you very much for all who responded to my queries when I was in doubt. This forum was really helpful for everyone! Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> Occupation: ICT Security specialist
> EOI submitted: 02/11/2017 with 65 points
> Updated EOI: 16/03/2018 with 80 points (1 year work experience and 90 each in PTE)
> ITA received: 21/03/2018
> Application lodged: 25/03/2018
> Direct Grant: 21/04/2018
> On shore applicant
> 
> Cheers guys
> Thanks again


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

O88V said:


> Hi all,
> I received my direct grant today! Most of the time I've been a silent reader and thank you very much for all who responded to my queries when I was in doubt. This forum was really helpful for everyone! Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> Occupation: ICT Security specialist
> EOI submitted: 02/11/2017 with 65 points
> Updated EOI: 16/03/2018 with 80 points (1 year work experience and 90 each in PTE)
> ITA received: 21/03/2018
> Application lodged: 25/03/2018
> Direct Grant: 21/04/2018
> On shore applicant
> 
> Cheers guys
> Thanks again


Congrats buddy!


----------



## austaspirant

goaussie2015 said:


> Dear All,
> Thanks a lot to every one who’s active in the forum especially Kaju and Phlobo.
> These two just rock, I had received my visa 189 for me and my wife on 10 April,2018 and the deadline to enter is 25 November 2018.
> Thanks , once again to everyone


Congrats mate!


----------



## andreyx108b

O88V said:


> Hi all,
> I received my direct grant today! Most of the time I've been a silent reader and thank you very much for all who responded to my queries when I was in doubt. This forum was really helpful for everyone! Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> Occupation: ICT Security specialist
> EOI submitted: 02/11/2017 with 65 points
> Updated EOI: 16/03/2018 with 80 points (1 year work experience and 90 each in PTE)
> ITA received: 21/03/2018
> Application lodged: 25/03/2018
> Direct Grant: 21/04/2018
> On shore applicant
> 
> Cheers guys
> Thanks again




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

O88V said:


> Hi all,
> I received my direct grant today! Most of the time I've been a silent reader and thank you very much for all who responded to my queries when I was in doubt. This forum was really helpful for everyone! Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> Occupation: ICT Security specialist
> EOI submitted: 02/11/2017 with 65 points
> Updated EOI: 16/03/2018 with 80 points (1 year work experience and 90 each in PTE)
> ITA received: 21/03/2018
> Application lodged: 25/03/2018
> Direct Grant: 21/04/2018
> On shore applicant
> 
> Cheers guys
> Thanks again


Congratulations!!! mate. That was really quick.

Are you onshore of an offshore applicant?


----------



## mohdjahangir

mohdjahangir said:


> Congratulations!!! mate. That was really quick.
> 
> Are you onshore of an offshore applicant?


My apology...I missed the last line of your post.

So, onshore applicant have fast processing time than offshore 

cheers


----------



## SMAusMig

O88V said:


> Hi all,
> I received my direct grant today! Most of the time I've been a silent reader and thank you very much for all who responded to my queries when I was in doubt. This forum was really helpful for everyone! Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> Occupation: ICT Security specialist
> EOI submitted: 02/11/2017 with 65 points
> Updated EOI: 16/03/2018 with 80 points (1 year work experience and 90 each in PTE)
> ITA received: 21/03/2018
> Application lodged: 25/03/2018
> Direct Grant: 21/04/2018
> On shore applicant
> 
> Cheers guys
> Thanks again


Congratulations! Did you mean Direct Grant on 21/*05*/2018?


----------



## k.amarjeet01

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To claim 5 extra points for our visa processing, both my wife & myself are submitting ACS assessment.
> 
> I am the dependant in this case, but before we move ahead I want to make sure if we are on right track to claim 5 partner skill points.
> 
> As per the Australia Home Affairs website, for partner skills, we have to provide proof for the below 3 factors when we will be invited to apply for visa:
> 
> 1. was under 50 years old - *My age would be 28-29*
> 
> 2. had competent English. - *PTE: (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English*
> 
> 3. had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation. - *As per our calculation for ACS assessment, after deducting 4 years from my experience, I would still have 1.5 years of acceptable experience after skill assessment.
> 
> Education: Electronics Engineer
> Experience: 5 years & 6 months in IT industry*
> 
> Now my question is, based on the above calculations will I be able to contribute 5 points for EOI?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Main Applicant:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
> PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
> PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Partner Skill - 5
> 
> *Total - 189(75), 190(70)*
> 
> *Spouse:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 0 (After deducting 4 years)
> PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
> ANZSCO - 261313



You should claim Partner's point. I don't see any reason for you to have doubts.


----------



## O88V

O88V said:


> Hi all,
> I received my direct grant today! Most of the time I've been a silent reader and thank you very much for all who responded to my queries when I was in doubt. This forum was really helpful for everyone! Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> Occupation: ICT Security specialist
> EOI submitted: 02/11/2017 with 65 points
> Updated EOI: 16/03/2018 with 80 points (1 year work experience and 90 each in PTE)
> ITA received: 21/03/2018
> Application lodged: 25/03/2018
> Direct Grant: 21/05/2018
> On shore applicant
> 
> Cheers guys
> Thanks again


Sorry guys. my bad. mistyped the grant date. it should be 21/05/2018


----------



## O88V

foxes said:


> Wow less than a month. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry mate. I mistyped the grant date. It should be 21/05/2018. A bit less than two months. Thanks mate!


----------



## O88V

SMAusMig said:


> Congratulations! Did you mean Direct Grant on 21/*05*/2018?


Yeah you're right. My bad. I mistyped it in my original post. I tried editing it, but I'm too late now. My apologies. it should be 21/05/2018.

Cheers mate


----------



## PK007

Dear All,

Need you expert opinion and suggestion. I lodged my Visa application on 27th Apr 2017 including my spouse and a child. In June 2017 we came to know that my wise is pregnant. In Jul-2017 the CO was assigned and he requested for Medicals. We completed the medicals on 13th Jul 2017 except Chest X-Ray for my wife. I informed CO about that and on 26th Aug 2017 we completed the medical of my Wife and provided information to CO.
On Dec 16th 2017 CO asked me to pay VAC2 Fee for my spouse with 70 days time frame for payment of fee. When I checked on this forum and asked other friends they were of the opinion that my case is almost finalized and will get the grant within a week once I pay the VAC2 Fee.
Now the trouble started there as we were expecting new baby in Mid february 2018 so even if we had paid the VAC2 fee and get the grant for 3 applicants, still we wont be allowed to travel to Australia and have new Baby born in Australia. So I decided not to pay the VAC2 Fee untill baby's birth as we wanted to include new baby in same application. 
On 18th Feb we were blessed with a baby boy and I immediately informed CO with Change of circumstances form and Birth certificate of new Baby. On next day i.e 22nd Feb I paid the VAC2 fee as well and informed the CO about latest developments and reason for delaying my VAC2 payment as we wanted to add new baby into existing application.

CO immediately added new baby into our application on next day and sent us acknowledgment email as well. I could also see new baby detail in immi application. On March 01 2018 I uploaded the passport of new baby and asked CO to generate the HAP ID for new baby so that we expedite the process now. But Since March 01 2018 till date I did not get any reply from CO nor did I get any update message in my ImmiAccount. 
I also did not receive email acknowledgment for VAC2 fee payment although I uploaded that BPAY payment receipt against my Spouse functional english in IMMI account and also asked CO on email to confirm it.
So Now I am waiting and still did not get any reply from CO as HAP ID is not generated for my new baby and I did not see any progress on my application as it has already been much delayed for almost 13 months.

Please share your useful suggestion on this matter, what should I do in these circumstances. 

Thanks.


----------



## SqOats

PK007 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need you expert opinion and suggestion. I lodged my Visa application on 27th Apr 2017 including my spouse and a child. In June 2017 we came to know that my wise is pregnant. In Jul-2017 the CO was assigned and he requested for Medicals. We completed the medicals on 13th Jul 2017 except Chest X-Ray for my wife. I informed CO about that and on 26th Aug 2017 we completed the medical of my Wife and provided information to CO.
> On Dec 16th 2017 CO asked me to pay VAC2 Fee for my spouse with 70 days time frame for payment of fee. When I checked on this forum and asked other friends they were of the opinion that my case is almost finalized and will get the grant within a week once I pay the VAC2 Fee.
> Now the trouble started there as we were expecting new baby in Mid february 2018 so even if we had paid the VAC2 fee and get the grant for 3 applicants, still we wont be allowed to travel to Australia and have new Baby born in Australia. So I decided not to pay the VAC2 Fee untill baby's birth as we wanted to include new baby in same application.
> On 18th Feb we were blessed with a baby boy and I immediately informed CO with Change of circumstances form and Birth certificate of new Baby. On next day i.e 22nd Feb I paid the VAC2 fee as well and informed the CO about latest developments and reason for delaying my VAC2 payment as we wanted to add new baby into existing application.
> 
> CO immediately added new baby into our application on next day and sent us acknowledgment email as well. I could also see new baby detail in immi application. On March 01 2018 I uploaded the passport of new baby and asked CO to generate the HAP ID for new baby so that we expedite the process now. But Since March 01 2018 till date I did not get any reply from CO nor did I get any update message in my ImmiAccount.
> I also did not receive email acknowledgment for VAC2 fee payment although I uploaded that BPAY payment receipt against my Spouse functional english in IMMI account and also asked CO on email to confirm it.
> So Now I am waiting and still did not get any reply from CO as HAP ID is not generated for my new baby and I did not see any progress on my application as it has already been much delayed for almost 13 months.
> 
> Please share your useful suggestion on this matter, what should I do in these circumstances.
> 
> Thanks.


First of all congrats on the new born ... Check below thread ... similar cases were discussed there back then ...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...id-after-adding-newborn-my-application-7.html

You can send an email to [email protected] & CC [email protected] asking for childs HAP ID. 

Goodluck.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Hei Congratulations man. Curious to know which visa you were holding while being there. Just for academic purpose as in why few Onsite guys in Feb/Mar are getting visa where as quite a few onsite guys from December are just getting processed. Is it the current VISA you are holding or last applied visa was quite near by or something else?



O88V said:


> Sorry guys. my bad. mistyped the grant date. it should be 21/05/2018


----------



## PK007

Thanks SqOats , for your quick reply.

I have gone through similar threads and it was very helpful. In fact I followed the same procedure after baby's birth as mentioned in this thread. Only thing which is missing is that I did not send a separate email to health.strategiesl]. 
Just now I have sent the email to health.strategies but got the return email that this email is not valid. Is it So ? 

I am worried if someone do not send seperate email to health strategies so CO usually makes that much delays ? in my case it is almost 12 weeks since I requested to generate HAP ID for my new born.


----------



## kaanixir

anybody know why 190 grants are 2 months ahead (February 2018) of 189 grants (December 2017)


----------



## anishras

Any updates guys? Have they started considering dec,17 applications yet? this is getting frustrating now, have so many plans on hold cause of this delay!


----------



## anishras

kaanixir said:


> anybody know why 190 grants are 2 months ahead (February 2018) of 189 grants (December 2017)


190 are given a higher priority than 189


----------



## goaussie2015

I got my visa on 10 april


----------



## kazi.nusrah

I hav done my bachelors in accounting & finance and masters in accounting & taxation. I have scored 70 points in score. I am applying for subclass 189 in Genearal Accountant category 221111.
But my only query is a mandatory subject Accounting process & system is not covered in my syllabus so what are chances of skill assessment. Only CPA assess or is there any other body who does skill assessment. What are my positive chances.????


----------



## Deevan8

Hi,

Congrats, can we know your date of lodgement please? It's 189 right?



goaussie2015 said:


> I got my visa on 10 april


----------



## andreyx108b

PK007 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need you expert opinion and suggestion. I lodged my Visa application on 27th Apr 2017 including my spouse and a child. In June 2017 we came to know that my wise is pregnant. In Jul-2017 the CO was assigned and he requested for Medicals. We completed the medicals on 13th Jul 2017 except Chest X-Ray for my wife. I informed CO about that and on 26th Aug 2017 we completed the medical of my Wife and provided information to CO.
> On Dec 16th 2017 CO asked me to pay VAC2 Fee for my spouse with 70 days time frame for payment of fee. When I checked on this forum and asked other friends they were of the opinion that my case is almost finalized and will get the grant within a week once I pay the VAC2 Fee.
> Now the trouble started there as we were expecting new baby in Mid february 2018 so even if we had paid the VAC2 fee and get the grant for 3 applicants, still we wont be allowed to travel to Australia and have new Baby born in Australia. So I decided not to pay the VAC2 Fee untill baby's birth as we wanted to include new baby in same application.
> On 18th Feb we were blessed with a baby boy and I immediately informed CO with Change of circumstances form and Birth certificate of new Baby. On next day i.e 22nd Feb I paid the VAC2 fee as well and informed the CO about latest developments and reason for delaying my VAC2 payment as we wanted to add new baby into existing application.
> 
> CO immediately added new baby into our application on next day and sent us acknowledgment email as well. I could also see new baby detail in immi application. On March 01 2018 I uploaded the passport of new baby and asked CO to generate the HAP ID for new baby so that we expedite the process now. But Since March 01 2018 till date I did not get any reply from CO nor did I get any update message in my ImmiAccount.
> I also did not receive email acknowledgment for VAC2 fee payment although I uploaded that BPAY payment receipt against my Spouse functional english in IMMI account and also asked CO on email to confirm it.
> So Now I am waiting and still did not get any reply from CO as HAP ID is not generated for my new baby and I did not see any progress on my application as it has already been much delayed for almost 13 months.
> 
> Please share your useful suggestion on this matter, what should I do in these circumstances.
> 
> Thanks.




You can get only wait. 

You can try calling them, but i doubt it will help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

Hi Folks, Not seeing much traffic at this forum; Is it because of less number of Grants being issued per day or people just tired of waiting don't feel like updating. Either Ways...cheer-up folks !!!


----------



## randeep19492

kazi.nusrah said:


> I hav done my bachelors in accounting & finance and masters in accounting & taxation. I have scored 70 points in score. I am applying for subclass 189 in Genearal Accountant category 221111.
> But my only query is a mandatory subject Accounting process & system is not covered in my syllabus so what are chances of skill assessment. Only CPA assess or is there any other body who does skill assessment. What are my positive chances.????


You can get it assessed from CPA IPA or CAANZ. IPA is the most laxed so you can try. 

With 70 points, sorry to say but you won't be getting an invite anytime soon. Try to increase your score after getting skills assessed. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kazi.nusrah

How much score points are required for sub class 189 general accountant


----------



## kazi.nusrah

What is the current score in subclass 189 for general accountant..
Will get in subclass 190 with score of 75 points..


----------



## foxes

kazi.nusrah said:


> How much score points are required for sub class 189 general accountant




I think the points cutoff is 80. You need 80+ to secure an invite soon as there are still people waiting with 80 points since 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Wonderer-India said:


> Hi Folks, Not seeing much traffic at this forum; Is it because of less number of Grants being issued per day or people just tired of waiting don't feel like updating. Either Ways...cheer-up folks !!!




Its end FY, its usually quite here at this time..,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PK007

andreyx108b said:


> PK007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> Need you expert opinion and suggestion. I lodged my Visa application on 27th Apr 2017 including my spouse and a child. In June 2017 we came to know that my wise is pregnant. In Jul-2017 the CO was assigned and he requested for Medicals. We completed the medicals on 13th Jul 2017 except Chest X-Ray for my wife. I informed CO about that and on 26th Aug 2017 we completed the medical of my Wife and provided information to CO.
> On Dec 16th 2017 CO asked me to pay VAC2 Fee for my spouse with 70 days time frame for payment of fee. When I checked on this forum and asked other friends they were of the opinion that my case is almost finalized and will get the grant within a week once I pay the VAC2 Fee.
> Now the trouble started there as we were expecting new baby in Mid february 2018 so even if we had paid the VAC2 fee and get the grant for 3 applicants, still we wont be allowed to travel to Australia and have new Baby born in Australia. So I decided not to pay the VAC2 Fee untill baby's birth as we wanted to include new baby in same application.
> On 18th Feb we were blessed with a baby boy and I immediately informed CO with Change of circumstances form and Birth certificate of new Baby. On next day i.e 22nd Feb I paid the VAC2 fee as well and informed the CO about latest developments and reason for delaying my VAC2 payment as we wanted to add new baby into existing application.
> 
> CO immediately added new baby into our application on next day and sent us acknowledgment email as well. I could also see new baby detail in immi application. On March 01 2018 I uploaded the passport of new baby and asked CO to generate the HAP ID for new baby so that we expedite the process now. But Since March 01 2018 till date I did not get any reply from CO nor did I get any update message in my ImmiAccount.
> I also did not receive email acknowledgment for VAC2 fee payment although I uploaded that BPAY payment receipt against my Spouse functional english in IMMI account and also asked CO on email to confirm it.
> So Now I am waiting and still did not get any reply from CO as HAP ID is not generated for my new baby and I did not see any progress on my application as it has already been much delayed for almost 13 months.
> 
> Please share your useful suggestion on this matter, what should I do in these circumstances.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get only wait.
> 
> You can try calling them, but i doubt it will help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes you are right. Called GSM ADELAIDE on given numbers but of in vain. Then called GSM HELPDESK, waited for 35 mins and then the call was dropped. 
It is really getting frustrating now as CO is not replying to email and I cant enquire them by any other medium. It has been 12 weeks since my last correspondance with CO though and shared passport of new baby to get the HAP ID.


----------



## abhi2018

The list is definitely moving.

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-45872

18th December - India grant.


----------



## O88V

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Hei Congratulations man. Curious to know which visa you were holding while being there. Just for academic purpose as in why few Onsite guys in Feb/Mar are getting visa where as quite a few onsite guys from December are just getting processed. Is it the current VISA you are holding or last applied visa was quite near by or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O88V said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys. my bad. mistyped the grant date. it should be 21/05/2018
Click to expand...

Hi mate

I was in 485 Temporary graduate visa (after the completion of my studies) and it expires in November this year. I didn't even expect the grant this early! But I made sure that all the documents are uploaded including form 80,1221 and the resume. Plus all the docs for claiming Australian experience (all the payslips, superannuation, bank statements, company reference letter etc.)
Cheers


----------



## dashboard89

Got my grant a few minutes ago

Lodged: 20 Dec 2017
Granted: 22 May 2018
IED: 7 Dec 2018
Offshore

Good luck to everyone! :first:


----------



## rahulpop1

dashboard89 said:


> Got my grant a few minutes ago
> 
> Lodged: 20 Dec 2017
> Granted: 22 May 2018
> IED: 7 Dec 2018
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :first:


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


dashboard89 said:


> Got my grant a few minutes ago
> 
> Lodged: 20 Dec 2017
> Granted: 22 May 2018
> IED: 7 Dec 2018
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :first:


----------



## SMR1

Congratulations ... U hv much time IED Dec18


----------



## randeep19492

O88V said:


> Hi mate
> 
> I was in 485 Temporary graduate visa (after the completion of my studies) and it expires in November this year. I didn't even expect the grant this early! But I made sure that all the documents are uploaded including form 80,1221 and the resume. Plus all the docs for claiming Australian experience (all the payslips, superannuation, bank statements, company reference letter etc.)
> Cheers


Congrats. Did you go through employment verification? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

dashboard89 said:


> Got my grant a few minutes ago
> 
> Lodged: 20 Dec 2017
> Granted: 22 May 2018
> IED: 7 Dec 2018
> Offshore
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :first:


Congratulations!


----------



## JIME2017

dashboard89 said:


> Got my grant a few minutes ago
> 
> Lodged: 20 Dec 2017
> Granted: 22 May 2018
> IED: 7 Dec 2018
> Offshore
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :first:


Congrats 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

So 2018 started for offshore candidates. 
One person got grant who lodged on 1st Jan 2018 as per immitracker.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tymasuka

I woke up to a direct grant this morning!!!!Thank you to all the people who posted helpfully on this forum.

Here is my timeline

Qualifications assessment ANZ code 233213 October 2017

EOI 31 October 31 October 2017
Invitation to apply 8 November 2017
Application 12 December 2017


----------



## deeptidove

Hi all, I got the grant today at 5:26 AM Indian Time. All the best for the future aspirants!!! 

Invitation : Oct 15th
Lodgement date: Dec 9th
Visa Grant: 22nd May
Code: 261313 (Software engineer)


----------



## rahulpop1

tymasuka said:


> I woke up to a direct grant this morning!!!!Thank you to all the people who posted helpfully on this forum.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Qualifications assessment ANZ code 233213 October 2017
> 
> EOI 31 October 31 October 2017
> Invitation to apply 8 November 2017
> Application 12 December 2017



Congratulations..



deeptidove said:


> Hi all, I got the grant today at 5:26 AM Indian Time. All the best for the future aspirants!!!
> 
> Invitation : Oct 15th
> Lodgement date: Dec 9th
> Visa Grant: 22nd May
> Code: 261313 (Software engineer)



Congratulations..



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


tymasuka said:


> I woke up to a direct grant this morning!!!!Thank you to all the people who posted helpfully on this forum.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Qualifications assessment ANZ code 233213 October 2017
> 
> EOI 31 October 31 October 2017
> Invitation to apply 8 November 2017
> Application 12 December 2017


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations Deepti!


deeptidove said:


> Hi all, I got the grant today at 5:26 AM Indian Time. All the best for the future aspirants!!!
> 
> Invitation : Oct 15th
> Lodgement date: Dec 9th
> Visa Grant: 22nd May
> Code: 261313 (Software engineer)


----------



## ankmahajan

tymasuka said:


> I woke up to a direct grant this morning!!!!Thank you to all the people who posted helpfully on this forum.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Qualifications assessment ANZ code 233213 October 2017
> 
> EOI 31 October 31 October 2017
> Invitation to apply 8 November 2017
> Application 12 December 2017



Congratulations!




deeptidove said:


> Hi all, I got the grant today at 5:26 AM Indian Time. All the best for the future aspirants!!!
> 
> Invitation : Oct 15th
> Lodgement date: Dec 9th
> Visa Grant: 22nd May
> Code: 261313 (Software engineer)


Congratulations!

Good to see Dec 2017 cases being granted


----------



## deeptidove

Thank you


----------



## deeptidove

deeptidove said:


> Hi all, I got the grant today at 5:26 AM Indian Time. All the best for the future aspirants!!!
> 
> Invitation : Oct 15th
> Lodgement date: Dec 9th
> Visa Grant: 22nd May
> Code: 261313 (Software engineer)



One more info: I am in India now (offshore)


----------



## OldMoose

DIBP is on fire today !! .


----------



## rahul7star

OldMoose said:


> DIBP is on fire today !! .


let the firm burn all the pending cases


----------



## austaspirant

dashboard89 said:


> Got my grant a few minutes ago
> 
> Lodged: 20 Dec 2017
> Granted: 22 May 2018
> IED: 7 Dec 2018
> Offshore
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :first:



Congrats buddy!


----------



## austaspirant

deeptidove said:


> Hi all, I got the grant today at 5:26 AM Indian Time. All the best for the future aspirants!!!
> 
> Invitation : Oct 15th
> Lodgement date: Dec 9th
> Visa Grant: 22nd May
> Code: 261313 (Software engineer)


Congrats Deepti!


----------



## perfect_devil

Dec 30 offshore grant reported on immtracker. They are moving fast and a bit random!!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congrats to everyone!
Glad to see DIBP is moving along at a more decent speed! I hope the momentum stays like this!


----------



## vivek101

perfect_devil said:


> Dec 30 offshore grant reported on immtracker. They are moving fast and a bit random!!


Well, it's a mystery that remains unresolved. Hoping for a positive news before the end of this month.


----------



## AbhijeetAn

dashboard89 said:


> Got my grant a few minutes ago
> 
> Lodged: 20 Dec 2017
> Granted: 22 May 2018
> IED: 7 Dec 2018
> Offshore
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :first:


COngratulations


----------



## black_swift

*Subclass 400 & 189*

Hi All,

My first post here, hoping to get some urgent help from this forum 

I have applied for 189 in Feb 2018 and still waiting for a CO to be assigned. Meanwhile I have 'almost' managed to get a job offer in Australia, and my employer wants to apply for Subclass 400 as a temporary arrangement, hoping that my 189 would be granted in another few months.

Can someone please advise if applying for subclass 400 when 189 has been lodged is possible? Also, will applying for Subclass 400 have any impact on my 189 application?

Thanks!


----------



## internationalcanuck

9 grants now showing up on myimmitracker. Most are Indians. Indians can't complain that Chinese are getting preference today. lol


----------



## randeep19492

black_swift said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My first post here, hoping to get some urgent help from this forum
> 
> I have applied for 189 in Feb 2018 and still waiting for a CO to be assigned. Meanwhile I have 'almost' managed to get a job offer in Australia, and my employer wants to apply for Subclass 400 as a temporary arrangement, hoping that my 189 would be granted in another few months.
> 
> Can someone please advise if applying for subclass 400 when 189 has been lodged is possible? Also, will applying for Subclass 400 have any impact on my 189 application?
> 
> Thanks!


Are referring to subclass 407 training visa ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## black_swift

randeep19492 said:


> Are referring to subclass 407 training visa ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


No, I am referring to subclass 400 only. It's a temporary work (short stay specialist) visa.


----------



## randeep19492

black_swift said:


> No, I am referring to subclass 400 only. It's a temporary work (short stay specialist) visa.


Since the processing time for this is 12 - 20 days. Might be a good option, but again...confirm with an agent. Or call DIBP themselves. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek101

black_swift said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My first post here, hoping to get some urgent help from this forum
> 
> I have applied for 189 in Feb 2018 and still waiting for a CO to be assigned. Meanwhile I have 'almost' managed to get a job offer in Australia, and my employer wants to apply for Subclass 400 as a temporary arrangement, hoping that my 189 would be granted in another few months.
> 
> Can someone please advise if applying for subclass 400 when 189 has been lodged is possible? Also, will applying for Subclass 400 have any impact on my 189 application?
> 
> Thanks!


It's risky to apply for a different now especially since the DIBP has begun issuing grants for Jan 2018 applications as well. There's a thumb rule that the DIBP follows - Only the most recent category of visa issued shall remain valid and override any previously held visas. There's a remote possibility of your 189 getting issued before 400. Should that happen, you must be prompt enough to withdraw your 400 application or else your 189 visa shall get cancelled. Proceed with caution my friend!
If I were you, I'd write an email or call the DIBP to get it clarified on record just in case things go haywire.
Good luck.


----------



## ninad_gooner

Hey Guys 

Got my grant today around 10 am India time. 

Lodgement date - 8/12/2017
Grant date - 22/5/2018 (Direct Grant) 

I would like to thank all the members of this forum for sharing their ideas and giving hope for all thses day's

All the best for all other applicants ! 

Cheers !


----------



## wahajmeer

ninad_gooner said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Got my grant today around 10 am India time.
> 
> Lodgement date - 8/12/2017
> Grant date - 22/5/2018 (Direct Grant)
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for sharing their ideas and giving hope for all thses day's
> 
> All the best for all other applicants !
> 
> Cheers !


Congratulations

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
LODGED ON 02-04-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## wahajmeer

anishras said:


> Any updates guys? Have they started considering dec,17 applications yet? this is getting frustrating now, have so many plans on hold cause of this delay!


Looks like December and January applications are being considered now.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
LODGED ON 02-04-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## black_swift

ninad_gooner said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Got my grant today around 10 am India time.
> 
> Lodgement date - 8/12/2017
> Grant date - 22/5/2018 (Direct Grant)
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for sharing their ideas and giving hope for all thses day's
> 
> All the best for all other applicants !
> 
> Cheers !


Congratulations!! Quick question - when you/others say direct grant, do you come to know when a CO is assigned to your case or after the status "Application Received" you directly were notified of a grant?


----------



## yikes297

Hello everyone, I'm one of those ICT BA applicants who submitted EOI back in 2016 with 65 points and I worked really hard to push my points to 75 in December 2017.

After almost 2 years taking the decision to move to Australia, I finally got my grant today - for me, my spouse and my two children.

My timeline:
ANZSCO: 261111 (ICT BA)
EOI 189 (submitted) : 20/09/16
EOI 189 (points revised) : 09/12/17
EOI 190 NSW (submitted) : 20/09/16
EOI 190 NSW (points revised): 09/12/17
NSW 190 Pre-invite : 18/12/17 (did not pursue)
ITA 189 : 20/12/17
Visa lodged for 189 : 02/01/18
Grant: 22/05/18
IED: 05/01/19 (date of my PCC)

I applied through a MARA agent but kept myself informed at all times to ensure I'm not misled. At one point my agent even recommended SC489 because the future for SC189 for ICT BA looked really bleak with 65 points. Anyhow, I kept my focus on target, did all I can to push my points to 75 and was even prepared to wait for few more months looking at how slow things were in the past few months. 

I checked my Immi account in the morning today and it was still in the Received status. Checked again after lunch and saw the status changed to Finalised and the word Granted against all the names in my application. Really, really ecstatic and happy to get a direct grant.

I have a planned trip to Sydney in October this year, so that will become my first entry. 

All the best to everyone waiting patiently.


----------



## jebinson

internationalcanuck said:


> 9 grants now showing up on myimmitracker. Most are Indians. Indians can't complain that Chinese are getting preference today. lol


Now, that's not an issue anymore


----------



## jebinson

There's a status in-between "Immigration commenced", it's like a handshake. It's totally up to your CO whether to let you know or not.


black_swift said:


> Congratulations!! Quick question - when you/others say direct grant, do you come to know when a CO is assigned to your case or after the status "Application Received" you directly were notified of a grant?


----------



## austaspirant

ninad_gooner said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Got my grant today around 10 am India time.
> 
> Lodgement date - 8/12/2017
> Grant date - 22/5/2018 (Direct Grant)
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for sharing their ideas and giving hope for all thses day's
> 
> All the best for all other applicants !
> 
> Cheers !


Congrats buddy!


----------



## austaspirant

yikes297 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm one of those ICT BA applicants who submitted EOI back in 2016 with 65 points and I worked really hard to push my points to 75 in December 2017.
> 
> After almost 2 years taking the decision to move to Australia, I finally got my grant today - for me, my spouse and my two children.
> 
> My timeline:
> ANZSCO: 261111 (ICT BA)
> EOI 189 (submitted) : 20/09/16
> EOI 189 (points revised) : 09/12/17
> EOI 190 NSW (submitted) : 20/09/16
> EOI 190 NSW (points revised): 09/12/17
> NSW 190 Pre-invite : 18/12/17 (did not pursue)
> ITA 189 : 20/12/17
> Visa lodged for 189 : 02/01/18
> Grant: 22/05/18
> IED: 05/01/19 (date of my PCC)
> 
> I applied through a MARA agent but kept myself informed at all times to ensure I'm not misled. At one point my agent even recommended SC489 because the future for SC189 for ICT BA looked really bleak with 65 points. Anyhow, I kept my focus on target, did all I can to push my points to 75 and was even prepared to wait for few more months looking at how slow things were in the past few months.
> 
> I checked my Immi account in the morning today and it was still in the Received status. Checked again after lunch and saw the status changed to Finalised and the word Granted against all the names in my application. Really, really ecstatic and happy to get a direct grant.
> 
> I have a planned trip to Sydney in October this year, so that will become my first entry.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting patiently.


Congrats mate!


----------



## yikes297

austaspirant said:


> Congrats mate!


Thanks!


----------



## rahulpop1

yikes297 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm one of those ICT BA applicants who submitted EOI back in 2016 with 65 points and I worked really hard to push my points to 75 in December 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> After almost 2 years taking the decision to move to Australia, I finally got my grant today - for me, my spouse and my two children.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 (ICT BA)
> 
> EOI 189 (submitted) : 20/09/16
> 
> EOI 189 (points revised) : 09/12/17
> 
> EOI 190 NSW (submitted) : 20/09/16
> 
> EOI 190 NSW (points revised): 09/12/17
> 
> NSW 190 Pre-invite : 18/12/17 (did not pursue)
> 
> ITA 189 : 20/12/17
> 
> Visa lodged for 189 : 02/01/18
> 
> Grant: 22/05/18
> 
> IED: 05/01/19 (date of my PCC)
> 
> 
> 
> I applied through a MARA agent but kept myself informed at all times to ensure I'm not misled. At one point my agent even recommended SC489 because the future for SC189 for ICT BA looked really bleak with 65 points. Anyhow, I kept my focus on target, did all I can to push my points to 75 and was even prepared to wait for few more months looking at how slow things were in the past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked my Immi account in the morning today and it was still in the Received status. Checked again after lunch and saw the status changed to Finalised and the word Granted against all the names in my application. Really, really ecstatic and happy to get a direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a planned trip to Sydney in October this year, so that will become my first entry.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting patiently.




Congratulations..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynna987

Hi All,

Finally received my grant yesterday 21/05/2018! For reference, my timeline is as follows.

I am an offshore applicant but am physically in Australia right now. Because I only started studying in Australia (on student visa) after lodging 189 hence I was not qualified for bridging visa. 

221111 general accountant
Age 30, Degree 15, Experience 10, English 20
Jun16: EOI submitted 60pts
22Jun17: EOI updated 70pts (PTE L90 R90 S90 W90)
5Oct17: EOI updated 75pts (work experience)
3Nov17: NSW 190 invitation received
16Nov27: 190 lodged
6Dec17: 189 invitation received
11Dec17: 190 withdrawn and 189 lodged
29Dec17: medical uploaded
4Jan17: Malaysia PCC uploaded
15Jan17: Singapore PCC uploaded
26Apr18: Form 80 submitted
21May18: Direct Grant

EV: not that I am aware
IED: 21 May 2023


----------



## vivek101

Hello experienced fellas,

Could you please guide me as to what appropriate sections will the below documents go under *'Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of'*? 

Below is my understanding:

*Salary account bank statements*
--> Bank Statement - Business

*Provident Fund slips and statements*
--> Not sure 

*Roles and Responsibilities / Skills certificate*
--> Work Reference

*Tax Documents (Form 16, 26AS)*
--> Tax Document


*The ones that seem relevant from the list are as follows:*
Bank Statement - Business
Employment Contract
Financial statements (Balance sheets, Profit and less, etc)
Letter/Statement - Accountant
Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
Other (specify)
Tax Document
Work Reference

Also, if none/few of the above options aren't feasible, what description should I specify while selecting the 'Others' option?


----------



## austaspirant

Lynna987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally received my grant yesterday 21/05/2018! For reference, my timeline is as follows.
> 
> I am an offshore applicant but am physically in Australia right now. Because I only started studying in Australia (on student visa) after lodging 189 hence I was not qualified for bridging visa.
> 
> 221111 general accountant
> Age 30, Degree 15, Experience 10, English 20
> Jun16: EOI submitted 60pts
> 22Jun17: EOI updated 70pts (PTE L90 R90 S90 W90)
> 5Oct17: EOI updated 75pts (work experience)
> 3Nov17: NSW 190 invitation received
> 16Nov27: 190 lodged
> 6Dec17: 189 invitation received
> 11Dec17: 190 withdrawn and 189 lodged
> 29Dec17: medical uploaded
> 4Jan17: Malaysia PCC uploaded
> 15Jan17: Singapore PCC uploaded
> 26Apr18: Form 80 submitted
> 21May18: Direct Grant
> 
> EV: not that I am aware
> IED: 21 May 2023


Congrats buddy! Please update the immitracker too.


----------



## mohdjahangir

yikes297 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm one of those ICT BA applicants who submitted EOI back in 2016 with 65 points and I worked really hard to push my points to 75 in December 2017.
> 
> After almost 2 years taking the decision to move to Australia, I finally got my grant today - for me, my spouse and my two children.
> 
> My timeline:
> ANZSCO: 261111 (ICT BA)
> EOI 189 (submitted) : 20/09/16
> EOI 189 (points revised) : 09/12/17
> EOI 190 NSW (submitted) : 20/09/16
> EOI 190 NSW (points revised): 09/12/17
> NSW 190 Pre-invite : 18/12/17 (did not pursue)
> ITA 189 : 20/12/17
> Visa lodged for 189 : 02/01/18
> Grant: 22/05/18
> IED: 05/01/19 (date of my PCC)
> 
> I applied through a MARA agent but kept myself informed at all times to ensure I'm not misled. At one point my agent even recommended SC489 because the future for SC189 for ICT BA looked really bleak with 65 points. Anyhow, I kept my focus on target, did all I can to push my points to 75 and was even prepared to wait for few more months looking at how slow things were in the past few months.
> 
> I checked my Immi account in the morning today and it was still in the Received status. Checked again after lunch and saw the status changed to Finalised and the word Granted against all the names in my application. Really, really ecstatic and happy to get a direct grant.
> 
> I have a planned trip to Sydney in October this year, so that will become my first entry.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting patiently.


Congrats buddy!!! Your hard work has paid off..finally!!


----------



## mohdjahangir

Lynna987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally received my grant yesterday 21/05/2018! For reference, my timeline is as follows.
> 
> I am an offshore applicant but am physically in Australia right now. Because I only started studying in Australia (on student visa) after lodging 189 hence I was not qualified for bridging visa.
> 
> 221111 general accountant
> Age 30, Degree 15, Experience 10, English 20
> Jun16: EOI submitted 60pts
> 22Jun17: EOI updated 70pts (PTE L90 R90 S90 W90)
> 5Oct17: EOI updated 75pts (work experience)
> 3Nov17: NSW 190 invitation received
> 16Nov27: 190 lodged
> 6Dec17: 189 invitation received
> 11Dec17: 190 withdrawn and 189 lodged
> 29Dec17: medical uploaded
> 4Jan17: Malaysia PCC uploaded
> 15Jan17: Singapore PCC uploaded
> 26Apr18: Form 80 submitted
> 21May18: Direct Grant
> 
> EV: not that I am aware
> IED: 21 May 2023


Congrats buddy!!!!


----------



## tusharjain279

Hey Guys,

I know this has been discussed before, but what are the chances of getting an invite anytime soon with the following details.

ANZC: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
EOI Date: 20-02-2018
PTE: 90 in all 4 bands
SC189 - 70 Points
SC190 - 75 Points
Offshore

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## ankmahajan

yikes297 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm one of those ICT BA applicants who submitted EOI back in 2016 with 65 points and I worked really hard to push my points to 75 in December 2017.
> 
> After almost 2 years taking the decision to move to Australia, I finally got my grant today - for me, my spouse and my two children.
> 
> My timeline:
> ANZSCO: 261111 (ICT BA)
> EOI 189 (submitted) : 20/09/16
> EOI 189 (points revised) : 09/12/17
> EOI 190 NSW (submitted) : 20/09/16
> EOI 190 NSW (points revised): 09/12/17
> NSW 190 Pre-invite : 18/12/17 (did not pursue)
> ITA 189 : 20/12/17
> Visa lodged for 189 : 02/01/18
> Grant: 22/05/18
> IED: 05/01/19 (date of my PCC)
> 
> I applied through a MARA agent but kept myself informed at all times to ensure I'm not misled. At one point my agent even recommended SC489 because the future for SC189 for ICT BA looked really bleak with 65 points. Anyhow, I kept my focus on target, did all I can to push my points to 75 and was even prepared to wait for few more months looking at how slow things were in the past few months.
> 
> I checked my Immi account in the morning today and it was still in the Received status. Checked again after lunch and saw the status changed to Finalised and the word Granted against all the names in my application. Really, really ecstatic and happy to get a direct grant.
> 
> I have a planned trip to Sydney in October this year, so that will become my first entry.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting patiently.


Wow! Congratulations!!


----------



## wahajmeer

Lynna987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally received my grant yesterday 21/05/2018! For reference, my timeline is as follows.
> 
> I am an offshore applicant but am physically in Australia right now. Because I only started studying in Australia (on student visa) after lodging 189 hence I was not qualified for bridging visa.
> 
> 221111 general accountant
> Age 30, Degree 15, Experience 10, English 20
> Jun16: EOI submitted 60pts
> 22Jun17: EOI updated 70pts (PTE L90 R90 S90 W90)
> 5Oct17: EOI updated 75pts (work experience)
> 3Nov17: NSW 190 invitation received
> 16Nov27: 190 lodged
> 6Dec17: 189 invitation received
> 11Dec17: 190 withdrawn and 189 lodged
> 29Dec17: medical uploaded
> 4Jan17: Malaysia PCC uploaded
> 15Jan17: Singapore PCC uploaded
> 26Apr18: Form 80 submitted
> 21May18: Direct Grant
> 
> EV: not that I am aware
> IED: 21 May 2023


Wow congratulations.
Is your IED 2023?
I thought it was only valid until a year

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
LODGED ON 02-04-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## austaspirant

wahajmeer said:


> Wow congratulations.
> Is your IED 2023?
> I thought it was only valid until a year
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
> INVITED ON 07-03-18
> LODGED ON 02-04-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


I believe he is onshore that is the reason of 5 years IED.


----------



## abhina2211

ninad_gooner said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Got my grant today around 10 am India time.
> 
> Lodgement date - 8/12/2017
> Grant date - 22/5/2018 (Direct Grant)
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for sharing their ideas and giving hope for all thses day's
> 
> All the best for all other applicants !
> 
> Cheers !


Congrats!!


----------



## wahajmeer

I have a question regarding points.
Are points important once you have received invite? Do they play any part in your grant?

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
LODGED ON 02-04-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## splunk

ninad_gooner said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Got my grant today around 10 am India time.
> 
> Lodgement date - 8/12/2017
> Grant date - 22/5/2018 (Direct Grant)
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for sharing their ideas and giving hope for all thses day's
> 
> All the best for all other applicants !
> 
> Cheers !


Congrats


----------



## srapdy

Congratulations on your grant! Can you please let me know the steps you followed to withdraw your 190 application? I had earlier applied for an RRV that is pending. I would like to withdraw as I am hoping my fresh 189 lodged in Feb 2018 would be approved. Should I just upload form 1446 to my immi-online account? Is it also necessary to email immigration notifying the withdrawal? I would appreciate if you could advice. Thanks!


----------



## rahulpop1

Someone who lodged on 6th Feb from offshore got grant today..
DHA on fire.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## srapdy

Congratulations on your grant! Can you please let me know the steps you followed to withdraw your 190 application? I had earlier applied for an RRV that is pending. I would like to withdraw as I am hoping my fresh 189 lodged in Feb 2018 would be approved. Should I just upload form 1446 to my immi-online account? Is it also necessary to email immigration notifying the withdrawal? I would appreciate if you could advice. Thanks! 



Lynna987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally received my grant yesterday 21/05/2018! For reference, my timeline is as follows.
> 
> I am an offshore applicant but am physically in Australia right now. Because I only started studying in Australia (on student visa) after lodging 189 hence I was not qualified for bridging visa.
> 
> 221111 general accountant
> Age 30, Degree 15, Experience 10, English 20
> Jun16: EOI submitted 60pts
> 22Jun17: EOI updated 70pts (PTE L90 R90 S90 W90)
> 5Oct17: EOI updated 75pts (work experience)
> 3Nov17: NSW 190 invitation received
> 16Nov27: 190 lodged
> 6Dec17: 189 invitation received
> 11Dec17: 190 withdrawn and 189 lodged
> 29Dec17: medical uploaded
> 4Jan17: Malaysia PCC uploaded
> 15Jan17: Singapore PCC uploaded
> 26Apr18: Form 80 submitted
> 21May18: Direct Grant
> 
> EV: not that I am aware
> IED: 21 May 2023


----------



## austaspirant

rahulpop1 said:


> Someone who lodged on 6th Feb from offshore got grant today..
> DHA on fire..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Buddy keeps fingers crossed and pray DHA will continue like it. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulpop1

austaspirant said:


> Buddy keeps fingers crossed and pray DHA will continue like it. :fingerscrossed:




🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## splunk

yikes297 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm one of those ICT BA applicants who submitted EOI back in 2016 with 65 points and I worked really hard to push my points to 75 in December 2017.
> 
> After almost 2 years taking the decision to move to Australia, I finally got my grant today - for me, my spouse and my two children.
> 
> My timeline:
> ANZSCO: 261111 (ICT BA)
> EOI 189 (submitted) : 20/09/16
> EOI 189 (points revised) : 09/12/17
> EOI 190 NSW (submitted) : 20/09/16
> EOI 190 NSW (points revised): 09/12/17
> NSW 190 Pre-invite : 18/12/17 (did not pursue)
> ITA 189 : 20/12/17
> Visa lodged for 189 : 02/01/18
> Grant: 22/05/18
> IED: 05/01/19 (date of my PCC)
> 
> I applied through a MARA agent but kept myself informed at all times to ensure I'm not misled. At one point my agent even recommended SC489 because the future for SC189 for ICT BA looked really bleak with 65 points. Anyhow, I kept my focus on target, did all I can to push my points to 75 and was even prepared to wait for few more months looking at how slow things were in the past few months.
> 
> I checked my Immi account in the morning today and it was still in the Received status. Checked again after lunch and saw the status changed to Finalised and the word Granted against all the names in my application. Really, really ecstatic and happy to get a direct grant.
> 
> I have a planned trip to Sydney in October this year, so that will become my first entry.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting patiently.


Congrats:clap2:


----------



## vivek101

vivek101 said:


> Hello experienced fellas,
> 
> Could you please guide me as to what appropriate sections will the below documents go under *'Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of'*?
> 
> Below is my understanding:
> 
> *Salary account bank statements*
> --> Bank Statement - Business
> 
> *Provident Fund slips and statements*
> --> Not sure
> 
> *Roles and Responsibilities / Skills certificate*
> --> Work Reference
> 
> *Tax Documents (Form 16, 26AS)*
> --> Tax Document
> 
> 
> *The ones that seem relevant from the list are as follows:*
> Bank Statement - Business
> Employment Contract
> Financial statements (Balance sheets, Profit and less, etc)
> Letter/Statement - Accountant
> Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
> Other (specify)
> Tax Document
> Work Reference
> 
> Also, if none/few of the above options aren't feasible, what description should I specify while selecting the 'Others' option?



Please advise. I'll appreciate a prompt response.


----------



## Jvisa

Hi Guys

I have received my visa grant in Feb 2018 :israel: & planning to move to Melbourne in July 2018. 

Do you know about any WhatsApp group for System Administrator JOBs or any whats app group for Australian IT Jobs?

Please advise. I'll appreciate a prompt response.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mohdjahangir

Jvisa said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have received my visa grant in Feb 2018 :israel: & planning to move to Melbourne in July 2018.
> 
> Do you know about any WhatsApp group for System Administrator JOBs or any whats app group for Australian IT Jobs?
> 
> Please advise. I'll appreciate a prompt response.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


PM me your whatsapp number...I will add to you a group


----------



## Lynna987

srapdy said:


> Congratulations on your grant! Can you please let me know the steps you followed to withdraw your 190 application? I had earlier applied for an RRV that is pending. I would like to withdraw as I am hoping my fresh 189 lodged in Feb 2018 would be approved. Should I just upload form 1446 to my immi-online account? Is it also necessary to email immigration notifying the withdrawal? I would appreciate if you could advice. Thanks!


Thank you! But my application is done through an agent so I actually do not know the steps for the 190 withdrawal. Perhaps some other forum members would be better at advising you. Sorry!


----------



## Lynna987

austaspirant said:


> Congrats buddy! Please update the immitracker too.


Already updated!


----------



## Lynna987

wahajmeer said:


> Wow congratulations.
> Is your IED 2023?
> I thought it was only valid until a year


Yep confirmed IED 2023


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

Need info on CO request .. My lodgement date is 7th Dec and got CO contact today requesting additional document. Document says - "Evidence of Employment - INCOME". what exactly they need ??? do they need all the payslips or proof of income from Day1 of employment till date ??


----------



## splunk

Prasenjit_sen said:


> Need info on CO request .. My lodgement date is 7th Dec and got CO contact today requesting additional document. Document says - "Evidence of Employment - INCOME". what exactly they need ??? do they need all the payslips or proof of income from Day1 of employment till date ??



1. Salary slips for each company, 1 for each year and Last 2 to 3 months.
2. IT Form 16. 
3. Offer letter
4. relieving letter
5. Any hike letter


----------



## Timmigration

Visa lodged 8th Dec, 2017
Co Contact: 21 May, 2018

Co asking for new Saudi Arabia PCC having name same as passport. I have already submitted affidavits but still no use. 

Any idea how can I convince case officer that it is a difficult procedure and requires time with uncertainty.


----------



## new_guy

Been a silent follower. 
Got my grant today 😊
Visa lodge date: Dec 18 2017
Offshore (USA)


----------



## austaspirant

Congrats!


----------



## austaspirant

Guys - I am getting 500 Error while accessing this page from the web. are you guys also facing the same issue?


----------



## walohcirej

I got my direct grant today!

Waited exactly 140 days. I uploaded all documents including Form 80 and 1221.

If you guys need more details or have other questions, I will be more than happy to help in any ways I can.

Cheers to others who got their grant today!


----------



## SqOats

Timmigration said:


> Visa lodged 8th Dec, 2017
> Co Contact: 21 May, 2018
> 
> Co asking for new Saudi Arabia PCC having name same as passport. I have already submitted affidavits but still no use.
> 
> Any idea how can I convince case officer that it is a difficult procedure and requires time with uncertainty.


Is your name entirely different on your PCC than passport?.

Usually Saudis mention your passport name on the PCC and not the iqama name. We all know the iqama names are hardly same as passport in this country :s.

Even in my case 2 years back, they mentioned the name as shown on passport.


----------



## austaspirant

new_guy said:


> Been a silent follower.
> Got my grant today 😊
> Visa lodge date: Dec 18 2017
> Offshore (USA)


Congrats!


----------



## SqOats

PK007 said:


> Thanks SqOats , for your quick reply.
> 
> I have gone through similar threads and it was very helpful. In fact I followed the same procedure after baby's birth as mentioned in this thread. Only thing which is missing is that I did not send a separate email to health.strategiesl].
> Just now I have sent the email to health.strategies but got the return email that this email is not valid. Is it So ?
> 
> I am worried if someone do not send seperate email to health strategies so CO usually makes that much delays ? in my case it is almost 12 weeks since I requested to generate HAP ID for my new born.


Hmm maybe this email isnt working anymore. 

Yes, unfortunately somes cases are stuck with the CO due to congestion. But, back then people used to get the CO reply within 4 weeks. But, i remember still some guys had to wait for quite some time to get the child HAP ID.


----------



## austaspirant

walohcirej said:


> I got my direct grant today!
> 
> Waited exactly 140 days. I uploaded all documents including Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> If you guys need more details or have other questions, I will be more than happy to help in any ways I can.
> 
> Cheers to others who got their grant today!


Congrats mate!


----------



## KVK

walohcirej said:


> I got my direct grant today!
> 
> Waited exactly 140 days. I uploaded all documents including Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> If you guys need more details or have other questions, I will be more than happy to help in any ways I can.
> 
> Cheers to others who got their grant today!


Congrats Man


----------



## Deevan8

Congrats!! May we please know your date of lodgment for this 189 visa and are you onshore?



walohcirej said:


> I got my direct grant today!
> 
> Waited exactly 140 days. I uploaded all documents including Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> If you guys need more details or have other questions, I will be more than happy to help in any ways I can.
> 
> Cheers to others who got their grant today!


----------



## srapdy

Hi members, I have a quick question. Should I upload scanned copy of passport size photo to the online application? Thanks!


----------



## foxes

Deevan8 said:


> Congrats!! May we please know your date of lodgment for this 189 visa and are you onshore?




It’s on his signature mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

srapdy said:


> Hi members, I have a quick question. Should I upload scanned copy of passport size photo to the online application? Thanks!


Not required for PR, it's only required for citizenship application.

This was a hot topic of discussion recently. You may search previous threads.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Deevan8

foxes said:


> It’s on his signature mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh.. for some reason am unable to see.
Can you please share if you don't mind. Thanks


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose

Hi Guys..
I had lodged my application on Jan and uploaded all docs including the medicals and PCC for india and uae..
My wife’s passport expired last month and i got it renewed...i have updated the department regarding the same..
Will i have to do the medicals and PCC with the new passport number?

Kindly advise

Thanks


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

congratulations man.. 
i am on same ANZSCO code as well and have filed on 20-Jan. 

hope to hear something in a week or 2. 



walohcirej said:


> I got my direct grant today!
> 
> Waited exactly 140 days. I uploaded all documents including Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> If you guys need more details or have other questions, I will be more than happy to help in any ways I can.
> 
> Cheers to others who got their grant today!


----------



## kaniltoraman

Prasenjit_sen said:


> Need info on CO request .. My lodgement date is 7th Dec and got CO contact today requesting additional document. Document says - "Evidence of Employment - INCOME". what exactly they need ??? do they need all the payslips or proof of income from Day1 of employment till date ??


Hi,

Which documents did you upload in the first place?

Thank you.


----------



## walohcirej

Deevan8 said:


> Oh.. for some reason am unable to see.
> Can you please share if you don't mind. Thanks


You are probably not viewing this forum on a computer so you couldn't see my signature which has the same details.

The following are the dates and details of my application. Hope it helps! 


--------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261112 - Systems Analyst

Total Points: 75
Age: 30 English: 20 Education: 15 Overseas work experience: 10

IELTS (19/11/16): L:8.5, R:8.0, W:6.5, S:8.5
IELTS (07/01/17): L:8.5, R:8.5, W:6.5, S:7.0
IELTS (22/03/17): L:8.5, R:8.0, W:7.5, S:7.0
PTE (01/12/17): L:85, R:85, S:77, W:90
PTE (22/12/17): L:88, R:87, S:79, W:90 

189 EOI: 02/01/2018
189 Invite: 03/01/2018 
Lodged: 03/01/2018 
PCC: 11/01/2018
Medical: 12/01/2018 
Grant: 23/05/2018 (Direct)


----------



## Deevan8

Yeah.. didn't knew that. I am using mobile phone.

Thanks a lot for sharing. Wishing you the best for upcoming journey. 



walohcirej said:


> Deevan8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. for some reason am unable to see.
> Can you please share if you don't mind. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably not viewing this forum on a computer so you couldn't see my signature which has the same details.
> 
> The following are the dates and details of my application. Hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261112 - Systems Analyst
> 
> Total Points: 75
> Age: 30 English: 20 Education: 15 Overseas work experience: 10
> 
> IELTS (19/11/16): L:8.5, R:8.0, W:6.5, S:8.5
> IELTS (07/01/17): L:8.5, R:8.5, W:6.5, S:7.0
> IELTS (22/03/17): L:8.5, R:8.0, W:7.5, S:7.0
> PTE (01/12/17): L:85, R:85, S:77, W:90
> PTE (22/12/17): L:88, R:87, S:79, W:90
> 
> 189 EOI: 02/01/2018
> 189 Invite: 03/01/2018
> Lodged: 03/01/2018
> PCC: 11/01/2018
> Medical: 12/01/2018
> Grant: 23/05/2018 (Direct)
Click to expand...


----------



## Timmigration

SqOats said:


> Is your name entirely different on your PCC than passport?.
> 
> Usually Saudis mention your passport name on the PCC and not the iqama name. We all know the iqama names are hardly same as passport in this country :s.
> 
> Even in my case 2 years back, they mentioned the name as shown on passport.


In PCC : Muhammad Jamal Muhammad Tariq
In Passport: Muhammad Jamal Tariq


----------



## Nreet

*visa granted*

Hi Guys,
We have been silent watchers of this thread. Viewing the posts here daily gave us the daily dose of motivation. Finally received the golden mail today. Details below:
application lodge date : 15 dec
grant date : 22 May
Offshore applicant

Hope it helps!


----------



## Nreet

*visa granted*

Hi Guys,
We have been silent watchers of this thread. Viewing the posts here daily gave us the daily dose of motivation. Finally received the golden mail today.  Details below:
application lodge date : 15 dec
grant date : 22 May
Offshore applicant


----------



## PK007

SqOats said:


> PK007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SqOats , for your quick reply.
> 
> I have gone through similar threads and it was very helpful. In fact I followed the same procedure after baby's birth as mentioned in this thread. Only thing which is missing is that I did not send a separate email to health.strategiesl].
> Just now I have sent the email to health.strategies but got the return email that this email is not valid. Is it So ?
> 
> I am worried if someone do not send seperate email to health strategies so CO usually makes that much delays ? in my case it is almost 12 weeks since I requested to generate HAP ID for my new born.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe this email isnt working anymore.
> 
> Yes, unfortunately somes cases are stuck with the CO due to congestion. But, back then people used to get the CO reply within 4 weeks. But, i remember still some guys had to wait for quite some time to get the child HAP ID.
Click to expand...

Lets see. It is really getting irritating now. As they do not even reply to any query on
our case.


----------



## foxes

Deevan8 said:


> Yeah.. didn't knew that. I am using mobile phone.
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing. Wishing you the best for upcoming journey.




If you are using Tapatalk, try to tap on the username and then it will take you to the person’s profile, in which you can find the signature down the bottom of the page.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salildhawan14

Hi,

I applied for 190 Visa on 20th May for Victoria, but, Victoria has temporarily suspended accepting new applications. I have an EOI in skill select with DOE 11/04 with only 190 selected. 

Shall I update the EOI to add 189 visa as well ?

code : 2613
PTE : 20
Total without SS : 70
With SS : 75

Please advise.

Thanks,
Salil


----------



## k.amarjeet01

salildhawan14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for 190 Visa on 20th May for Victoria, but, Victoria has temporarily suspended accepting new applications. I have an EOI in skill select with DOE 11/04 with only 190 selected.
> 
> Shall I update the EOI to add 189 visa as well ?
> 
> code : 2613
> PTE : 20
> Total without SS : 70
> With SS : 75
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Salil


70 points for 189 seems very very difficult. Any scope of increasing points in 189? If there is any, go for it.


----------



## rahulpop1

salildhawan14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for 190 Visa on 20th May for Victoria, but, Victoria has temporarily suspended accepting new applications. I have an EOI in skill select with DOE 11/04 with only 190 selected.
> 
> Shall I update the EOI to add 189 visa as well ?
> 
> code : 2613
> PTE : 20
> Total without SS : 70
> With SS : 75
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Salil




Create a new EOI for 189 and keep it in system to have current DOE. You never know if DHA goes on to increase quota in new financial year then DOE will again play an important role. Until then 70 pointers won’t get invited.
Try for NSW SS as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Timmigration said:


> In PCC : Muhammad Jamal Muhammad Tariq
> In Passport: Muhammad Jamal Tariq


i would suggest not to share such info publicly.


----------



## jebinson

andreyx108b said:


> i would suggest not to share such info publicly.


@andreyx108b Just a suggestion, it would be great if you add points as an identifier on visa tracker. It would help us get some insights based on points.


----------



## andreyx108b

jebinson said:


> @andreyx108b Just a suggestion, it would be great if you add points as an identifier on visa tracker. It would help us get some insights based on points.


Hey mate, you see points were there for many many months, like for almost year and a half... but there is no correlation with grants and points, it has been also confirmed by many agents, DIBP does not base visa processing times on points. So at the time it has been decided to remove points as the it was deemed irrelevant.


----------



## jebinson

Oh I see, I did not know that as I'm relatively a new user. I was wondering whether that could answer this unpredictable randomness. Thanks for clarifying!



andreyx108b said:


> Hey mate, you see points were there for many many months, like for almost year and a half... but there is no correlation with grants and points, it has been also confirmed by many agents, DIBP does not base visa processing times on points. So at the time it has been decided to remove points as the it was deemed irrelevant.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Randomness boggles me too but it may be due to various factors too for e.g. updates coming from govt (your current country) offices, DIBP's vendors for employee verification, ID card updates, passport/travel updates so really depends upon whose details have been received. 
Again, all guess work!



jebinson said:


> Oh I see, I did not know that as I'm relatively a new user. I was wondering whether that could answer this unpredictable randomness. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## KVK

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Randomness boggles me too but it may be due to various factors too for e.g. updates coming from govt (your current country) offices, DIBP's vendors for employee verification, ID card updates, passport/travel updates so really depends upon whose details have been received.
> Again, all guess work!


 Heights of randomness, some offshore candidate from China for Aeronautical engineering got the grant today. He applied on 21st Feb. I definitely think it has something to do with applied code as well.


----------



## rahulpop1

KVK said:


> Heights of randomness, some offshore candidate from China for Aeronautical engineering got the grant today. He applied on 21st Feb.




Someone who applied on 20th March got it as well.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

KVK said:


> Heights of randomness, some offshore candidate from China for Aeronautical engineering got the grant today. He applied on 21st Feb. I definitely think it has something to do with applied code as well.


He's a onshore guy.


----------



## KVK

jebinson said:


> He's a onshore guy.


No he is not, immitracker shows offshore, and I am posting based on immitracker.


----------



## kaanixir

is that alright if I provide a birth certificate I generated and used for another application 2 years ago for 189 now or would CO ask for a very recent one ? In some countries docs have to be from last months...


----------



## maulikdoshi82

I believe that's mainly due to country specific updates. So if you look at only chinese applicants, you would see that it's not that random. 

Code does apply too I think as they need to provide fairness to all streams. So if one is in a niche skills, he/she may have bit better chance to get the VISA quickly. And yeah Onshore/Offshore is the criteria too but in Onshore there is one more condition around which visa they are currently holding and when is it expiring. Darn, so many things to juggle for a CO 

My search criteria is - Sort on grant date, Filter Nationality and then ANZSCO code. That might clear bit of the cobwebs around randomness. 



KVK said:


> Heights of randomness, some offshore candidate from China for Aeronautical engineering got the grant today. He applied on 21st Feb. I definitely think it has something to do with applied code as well.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Agree with this.
DIBP only says they process 75% of grants within a certain amount of time, and 90% of applicants should be assessed wtihin another time frame.
They don't say that applications are processed by the dates they are received.
I'm sure they have other internal sorting criterias (they do say economic metrics play a role) that moves some files higher up because they know they are more simple to verify and process.



maulikdoshi82 said:


> I believe that's mainly due to country specific updates. So if you look at only chinese applicants, you would see that it's not that random.
> 
> Code does apply too I think as they need to provide fairness to all streams. So if one is in a niche skills, he/she may have bit better chance to get the VISA quickly. And yeah Onshore/Offshore is the criteria too but in Onshore there is one more condition around which visa they are currently holding and when is it expiring. Darn, so many things to juggle for a CO
> 
> My search criteria is - Sort on grant date, Filter Nationality and then ANZSCO code. That might clear bit of the cobwebs around randomness.


----------



## ankur14

*Name Discrepancy in Documents*

Hi All,

Will there be any issue in ACS & visa application if documents have different names?

*Name in Educational Documents:* R Ankur Jain (Father's FirtName Initial FirstName LastName) 
*Name in Work Documents: *Ankur Jain (FirstName LastName)
*Name in Passport & Reference Letter:* Ankur Rakesh Jain (FirstName Father's FirstName LastName)

When I checked with ACS team, they said submit a Statutory Declaration which I am assuming is equivalent to an affidavit which I already have to prove the name change.

Now current scenario is that I have new name in all government ID's but college & working documents have old/different name. So, do I need to get any other affidavit for that as well?

Regards
Ankur


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years) ACS - 30th May 2018
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

Total - 189(75), 190(70)

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0 (After deducting 4 years) ACS - 30th May 2018
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## wahajmeer

internationalcanuck said:


> Agree with this.
> DIBP only says they process 75% of grants within a certain amount of time, and 90% of applicants should be assessed wtihin another time frame.
> They don't say that applications are processed by the dates they are received.
> I'm sure they have other internal sorting criterias (they do say economic metrics play a role) that moves some files higher up because they know they are more simple to verify and process.


Does your points play any part in this at all? Or are they only used until the EOI stage?

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
LODGED ON 02-04-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Kadster

Dear members

Can you kindly assist.

I had a case officer contact today for my daughters medical examination to be done. They also provided a HAP ID for her.

However, her medicals were done in December 2017. I have contacted the Doctors and they have stated that all our medicals were uploaded on 3 January 2018. 

They have also emailed me the medical report so I may upload on my side. 

My question is, where do I upload the report and how do I notify the case officer that the medicals were already done and uploaded and that I have uploaded the copy from my side?

Thank you


----------



## maulikdoshi82

As per lots of messages from most of the seniors, points do not play any part post EOI. 



wahajmeer said:


> Does your points play any part in this at all? Or are they only used until the EOI stage?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
> INVITED ON 07-03-18
> LODGED ON 02-04-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## parthiban

Eoi Submitted : 26th March 2018 with 75 points.
Code: 261313
When will I get invitation?
How long will it take to get Visa after submitting docs and payment?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hi,

Given the cut off dates for your ANSZCO code have been moving forward 3 days for the past several invitation rounds, it looks like it could be two more invitation rounds until you get an invite.

A visa grant is harder to guess, the DHA website says within 8months they will process 75% of all successful applicants, and 90% within 9 months. It all depends on how complicated your application is, and how complete it is.

If you are an onshore applicant in a high demand occupation, people have gotten their approvals within just over a month.
But the average overseas applicants is around 5-6 months, but from reading this forum its clear some people have waiting more than a year due to getting case officer contacts requesting information.





parthiban said:


> Eoi Submitted : 26th March 2018 with 75 points.
> Code: 261313
> When will I get invitation?
> How long will it take to get Visa after submitting docs and payment?


----------



## Kadster

Kadster said:


> Dear members
> 
> Can you kindly assist.
> 
> I had a case officer contact today for my daughters medical examination to be done. They also provided a HAP ID for her.
> 
> However, her medicals were done in December 2017. I have contacted the Doctors and they have stated that all our medicals were uploaded on 3 January 2018.
> 
> They have also emailed me the medical report so I may upload on my side.
> 
> My question is, where do I upload the report and how do I notify the case officer that the medicals were already done and uploaded and that I have uploaded the copy from my side?
> 
> Thank you


I humbly request for someone to assist with above query as soon as possible.

Further to this request, my wife is expecting our baby in September 2018. 
Can I request case officer to put our application on hold in order for the baby to be included in our application?

If this is possible, how do I notify case officer. 

Thank you


----------



## ssvk2018

Kadster said:


> Dear members
> 
> Can you kindly assist.
> 
> I had a case officer contact today for my daughters medical examination to be done. They also provided a HAP ID for her.
> 
> However, her medicals were done in December 2017. I have contacted the Doctors and they have stated that all our medicals were uploaded on 3 January 2018.
> 
> They have also emailed me the medical report so I may upload on my side.
> 
> My question is, where do I upload the report and how do I notify the case officer that the medicals were already done and uploaded and that I have uploaded the copy from my side?
> 
> Thank you


There's a section Health, Evidence Of. In that there's an option Medical Clearance. I think you can use that and press IP. 


Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadster

thank you


----------



## anishras

Hi Guys,
I have been contacted by the CO for PCC, basically i got it from local police station and they need it from the passport office. Now i wanted to ask in case when CO asks for additional details, do I just upload the new PCC again on immi account or is there another way to process details asked by CO?

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## ankmahajan

anishras said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have been contacted by the CO for PCC, basically i got it from local police station and they need it from the passport office. Now i wanted to ask in case when CO asks for additional details, do I just upload the new PCC again on immi account or is there another way to process details asked by CO?
> 
> Thanks,
> Anish


Upload the PCC from Passport office into your Immi account.

Do check if the CO has asked for any other document. If yes, then upload that too and press IP button. That's all required.


----------



## anishras

ankmahajan said:


> Upload the PCC from Passport office into your Immi account.
> 
> Do check if the CO has asked for any other document. If yes, then upload that too and press IP button. That's all required.


Thanks! any idea how much time does the PCC take from passport office? and post that once I upload how much time till the Visa is granted? CO has just asked for PCC in today's contact.

Regards,


----------



## ankmahajan

anishras said:


> Thanks! any idea how much time does the PCC take from passport office? and post that once I upload how much time till the Visa is granted? CO has just asked for PCC in today's contact.
> 
> Regards,


What happened to me was that since my Passport was issued in 2012, the officer for PCC asked for address verification - i'm assuming since verification happened too long back hence this step.
Otherwise, if your address verification has happened recently then you should get PCC the same day.

Experts may correct.

Also, there is no guideline to when the Visa will be granted once you upload the document. It totally depends on the CO.


----------



## anishras

ankmahajan said:


> What happened to me was that since my Passport was issued in 2012, the officer for PCC asked for address verification - i'm assuming since verification happened too long back hence this step.
> Otherwise, if your address verification has happened recently then you should get PCC the same day.
> 
> Experts may correct.
> 
> Also, there is no guideline to when the Visa will be granted once you upload the document. It totally depends on the CO.


Thanks again for the quick reply! Yes i had address verification done with the police station and I have a copy of the certificate issued by them. So i think that should help!

Regards,
Anish


----------



## mobius 1

Kadster said:


> Dear members
> 
> Can you kindly assist.
> 
> I had a case officer contact today for my daughters medical examination to be done. They also provided a HAP ID for her.
> 
> However, her medicals were done in December 2017. I have contacted the Doctors and they have stated that all our medicals were uploaded on 3 January 2018.
> 
> They have also emailed me the medical report so I may upload on my side.
> 
> My question is, where do I upload the report and how do I notify the case officer that the medicals were already done and uploaded and that I have uploaded the copy from my side?
> 
> Thank you


I have seen this issue happening more and more people recently and has even happened to me.

The pattern seems to be that the dependents are provided a new HAP ID even if they have already completed their medical and even the old HAP ID has been mentioned.

I too faced the same issue while submitting the application, thus had uploaded a screenshot from my health declarations mentioning the original HAP IDs and also the receipt of the medical at Bupa and even Bupa Medical Information Sheet from Bupa website, which mentions the date of the medical test in 'Health, Evidence' of section.

But i still have not received a CO Contact or a grant. No clue if the CO would actually go through that or send me a contact blindly to do the medical when my application actually gets picked up.

Fingers Crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shanster7

Hi guys

Absolutely delighted to say my grant arrived this afternoon. 

Lodgement date - 24th December. 

Shan

I can finally stop refreshing immitracker and emails!


----------



## perfect_devil

shanster7 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Absolutely delighted to say my grant arrived this afternoon.
> 
> Lodgement date - 24th December.
> 
> Shan
> 
> I can finally stop refreshing immitracker and emails!


Congrats! Keeping my fingers crossed 🤞

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony12345

Received CO contact today. Lodged on March 8 this year.
Asking for medicals for me. Although I have already done them. Does anyone know what to do in this case?


----------



## jebinson

Download Health Assessment information sheet from your immiaccount and upload it.



Tony12345 said:


> Received CO contact today. Lodged on March 8 this year.
> Asking for medicals for me. Although I have already done them. Does anyone know what to do in this case?


----------



## Tony12345

jebinson said:


> Download Health Assessment information sheet from your immiaccount and upload it.


Oh, thanks! Didn't see that it was mentioned that all the test have been undertaken in that sheet.


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Your Job Code?*



Tony12345 said:


> Received CO contact today. Lodged on March 8 this year.
> Asking for medicals for me. Although I have already done them. Does anyone know what to do in this case?


Hi Tony,

May I know your job code. ?

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## Tony12345

nithin.raghav said:


> hi tony,
> 
> may i know your job code. ?
> 
> Regards,
> nithin


263111


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Thanks Tony*



Tony12345 said:


> 263111


Thanks Tony


----------



## KVK

Tony12345 said:


> Oh, thanks! Didn't see that it was mentioned that all the test have been undertaken in that sheet.


From where this can be downloaded, I can see that in my case it is just showing Health clearance provided – no action required in my health assessment tab.


----------



## g.kaushik03

Hi

Just one quick question for those who got grant.. Do we receive an email for grant, other than notification in IMMIaccount and if yes , could anyone please share the email id from which we are supposed to get an email??

Thanks


----------



## karan27

Hi Guys....i have few questions.....i got my PR on 16 feb 2018. 3 july is the last date of first entry to Australia. I have booked ticket for 26 june. Just wanted to know if my PR letter is sufficient to carry along with passport or any pre-registrations are required. Second thing do i need to go for medical and pcc again as i have done that one year back or after receiving pr it is not required. Thanks


----------



## ameya_k2

g.kaushik03 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just one quick question for those who got grant.. Do we receive an email for grant, other than notification in IMMIaccount and if yes , could anyone please share the email id from which we are supposed to get an email??
> 
> Thanks



Received my grant today. Got an email from "<[email protected]>". One mail for every dependent (one for kid, one for spouse, one for me). Haven't checked my immiaccount yet. 

ANZSCO : 261312
Lodged : 30-Nov-17
Direct Grant. 
IED : 01-Nov-2018
Offshore. (India) 
Points : 70 (including partner points)
Did not apply via agent.


----------



## austaspirant

shanster7 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Absolutely delighted to say my grant arrived this afternoon.
> 
> Lodgement date - 24th December.
> 
> Shan
> 
> I can finally stop refreshing immitracker and emails!


Congrats buddy!


----------



## austaspirant

ameya_k2 said:


> Received my grant today. Got an email from "<[email protected]>". One mail for every dependent (one for kid, one for spouse, one for me). Haven't checked my immiaccount yet.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Lodged : 30-Nov-17
> Direct Grant.
> IED : 01-Nov-2018
> Offshore. (India)
> Points : 70 (including partner points)
> Did not apply via agent.


Congrats mate!


----------



## wahajmeer

Congratulations to everyone who has got their grants!

I've seen people being asked by their CO about submitting medicals despite giving their medicals. Is there anything else required apart from giving your medicals ?

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
LODGED ON 02-04-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Tony12345

KVK said:


> From where this can be downloaded, I can see that in my case it is just showing Health clearance provided – no action required in my health assessment tab.


Yeah, I had the same thing until the CO asked for my medicals


----------



## mohdjahangir

Congrats to all for their grants!!

Please update immitracker.com as well.


----------



## jebinson

Just carry your passport, you are good to go. Have a photocopy of your visa.

No other registrations are required and you don't have to go for another medical after you got your visa.



karan27 said:


> Hi Guys....i have few questions.....i got my PR on 16 feb 2018. 3 july is the last date of first entry to Australia. I have booked ticket for 26 june. Just wanted to know if my PR letter is sufficient to carry along with passport or any pre-registrations are required. Second thing do i need to go for medical and pcc again as i have done that one year back or after receiving pr it is not required. Thanks


----------



## VIMAL11235

Hi All,

I have already submitted my 189 Visa application for Me, my wife, and kid on April 27th 2018 and have completed the health checks as well.

While uploading documents and discussing with my friend, I came to know about an error that I made. Instead of quoting the experience ACS has prescribed, I had quoted the complete experience, which resulted in me selecting overseas experience as in the atleast 8 year category instead of the 5 year category. I had got 75 points whereas I should have got 70 points by checking the latter.

This was a genuine misunderstanding from my side which I have communicated using the "Update Details" form and have apologised for the same.

I have completed my document upload except for some documents. Case officer has not been assigned yet as I can see that there are no correspondences yet.

I just wanted to understand on what could happen next. Please advise.

I would like to stress again that the error committed was genuine and had no intent to provide incorrect information.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

VIMAL11235 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have already submitted my 189 Visa application for Me, my wife, and kid on April 27th 2018 and have completed the health checks as well.
> 
> While uploading documents and discussing with my friend, I came to know about an error that I made. Instead of quoting the experience ACS has prescribed, I had quoted the complete experience, which resulted in me selecting overseas experience as in the atleast 8 year category instead of the 5 year category. I had got 75 points whereas I should have got 70 points by checking the latter.
> 
> This was a genuine misunderstanding from my side which I have communicated using the "Update Details" form and have apologised for the same.
> 
> I have completed my document upload except for some documents. Case officer has not been assigned yet as I can see that there are no correspondences yet.
> 
> I just wanted to understand on what could happen next. Please advise.
> 
> I would like to stress again that the error committed was genuine and had no intent to provide incorrect information.


Hi Vimal,
As per my discussion with one of the seniors here, if there is no change in point CO generally accepts it but if there is then it's not allowed. Please consult a MARA lawyer and work it out accordingly. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

KVK said:


> From where this can be downloaded, I can see that in my case it is just showing Health clearance provided – no action required in my health assessment tab.




That’s what I am seeing too. I am not seeing any link to download any pdf which says about the tests that are being done during medical examination.


----------



## Ind2ozdream

VIMAL11235 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have already submitted my 189 Visa application for Me, my wife, and kid on April 27th 2018 and have completed the health checks as well.
> 
> While uploading documents and discussing with my friend, I came to know about an error that I made. Instead of quoting the experience ACS has prescribed, I had quoted the complete experience, which resulted in me selecting overseas experience as in the atleast 8 year category instead of the 5 year category. I had got 75 points whereas I should have got 70 points by checking the latter.
> 
> This was a genuine misunderstanding from my side which I have communicated using the "Update Details" form and have apologised for the same.
> 
> I have completed my document upload except for some documents. Case officer has not been assigned yet as I can see that there are no correspondences yet.
> 
> I just wanted to understand on what could happen next. Please advise.
> 
> I would like to stress again that the error committed was genuine and had no intent to provide incorrect information.


What are your points on EOI ?


----------



## VIMAL11235

Ind2ozdream said:


> VIMAL11235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have already submitted my 189 Visa application for Me, my wife, and kid on April 27th 2018 and have completed the health checks as well.
> 
> While uploading documents and discussing with my friend, I came to know about an error that I made. Instead of quoting the experience ACS has prescribed, I had quoted the complete experience, which resulted in me selecting overseas experience as in the atleast 8 year category instead of the 5 year category. I had got 75 points whereas I should have got 70 points by checking the latter.
> 
> This was a genuine misunderstanding from my side which I have communicated using the "Update Details" form and have apologised for the same.
> 
> I have completed my document upload except for some documents. Case officer has not been assigned yet as I can see that there are no correspondences yet.
> 
> I just wanted to understand on what could happen next. Please advise.
> 
> I would like to stress again that the error committed was genuine and had no intent to provide incorrect information.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your points on EOI ?
Click to expand...

My points for EOI are 75 where I had made this error of selecting category as 8 years in overseas experience. It should have been 70 for 5 years category


----------



## expat_user_25

shanster7 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Absolutely delighted to say my grant arrived this afternoon.
> 
> Lodgement date - 24th December.
> 
> Shan
> 
> I can finally stop refreshing immitracker and emails!




Congratulations for your grant!
Just a quick question. When your application got assigned to CO, did you get any communication/email about change of application status from “Received”?


----------



## NB

VIMAL11235 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have already submitted my 189 Visa application for Me, my wife, and kid on April 27th 2018 and have completed the health checks as well.
> 
> While uploading documents and discussing with my friend, I came to know about an error that I made. Instead of quoting the experience ACS has prescribed, I had quoted the complete experience, which resulted in me selecting overseas experience as in the atleast 8 year category instead of the 5 year category. I had got 75 points whereas I should have got 70 points by checking the latter.
> 
> This was a genuine misunderstanding from my side which I have communicated using the "Update Details" form and have apologised for the same.
> 
> I have completed my document upload except for some documents. Case officer has not been assigned yet as I can see that there are no correspondences yet.
> 
> I just wanted to understand on what could happen next. Please advise.
> 
> I would like to stress again that the error committed was genuine and had no intent to provide incorrect information.


The best result you can hope for is that you get back your application fees and you are not debarred from applying for 3 years 

The application cannot be processed successfully under any circumstances 
Call up the helpline and discuss the process

Cheers


----------



## sam99a

VIMAL11235 said:


> Ind2ozdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIMAL11235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have already submitted my 189 Visa application for Me, my wife, and kid on April 27th 2018 and have completed the health checks as well.
> 
> While uploading documents and discussing with my friend, I came to know about an error that I made. Instead of quoting the experience ACS has prescribed, I had quoted the complete experience, which resulted in me selecting overseas experience as in the atleast 8 year category instead of the 5 year category. I had got 75 points whereas I should have got 70 points by checking the latter.
> 
> This was a genuine misunderstanding from my side which I have communicated using the "Update Details" form and have apologised for the same.
> 
> I have completed my document upload except for some documents. Case officer has not been assigned yet as I can see that there are no correspondences yet.
> 
> I just wanted to understand on what could happen next. Please advise.
> 
> I would like to stress again that the error committed was genuine and had no intent to provide incorrect information.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your points on EOI ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My points for EOI are 75 where I had made this error of selecting category as 8 years in overseas experience. It should have been 70 for 5 years category
Click to expand...

If I'm understanding correctly you've got the invitation by claiming 75 points whereas you only had 70. 

If that is the case, then I hate to say but it's a bad news for you. 

You should really consult a MARA agent and the best thing which can come out of this is that CO accepts this as a genuine mistake and refunds your visa fee.

But you have to request him to.

After that you can re submit an EOI with 70 points.


----------



## rahulpop1

VIMAL11235 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have already submitted my 189 Visa application for Me, my wife, and kid on April 27th 2018 and have completed the health checks as well.
> 
> While uploading documents and discussing with my friend, I came to know about an error that I made. Instead of quoting the experience ACS has prescribed, I had quoted the complete experience, which resulted in me selecting overseas experience as in the atleast 8 year category instead of the 5 year category. I had got 75 points whereas I should have got 70 points by checking the latter.
> 
> This was a genuine misunderstanding from my side which I have communicated using the "Update Details" form and have apologised for the same.
> 
> I have completed my document upload except for some documents. Case officer has not been assigned yet as I can see that there are no correspondences yet.
> 
> I just wanted to understand on what could happen next. Please advise.
> 
> I would like to stress again that the error committed was genuine and had no intent to provide incorrect information.




It’s very unfortunate. 
Share your points breakdown and experience details here as per ACS letter before calling them up. Let’s first see if there is really a change in points before we conclude anything..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Log into emedical, under the general information there is an option to "print information sheet"...the information sheet will confirm what tests you took, and when it was submitted electronically to DIBP.

Upload these for each person on the application, it helps to confirm to the CO and track your medical examination records.



expat_user_25 said:


> That’s what I am seeing too. I am not seeing any link to download any pdf which says about the tests that are being done during medical examination.


----------



## VIMAL11235

rahulpop1 said:


> It’s very unfortunate.
> Share your points breakdown and experience details here as per ACS letter before calling them up. Let’s first see if there is really a change in points before we conclude anything..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Many Thanks for your reply!

Please find the points breakdown as per EoI.

Criteria Points Bracket Skilled -Independent(Subclass 189)(Points-TestedStream)
Date of Effect* 23/02/2018 20:29:18
Age 25 - 32 30
English Language Ability Proficient 10

Level of educational
qualification attained
At least a Bachelor Degree 15

Years of experience in 
Nominated Occupation - in 
Australia within the Equal to or greater than
last 10 years. 1 Year and less than 3 5
Years 


Years of experience in a  Equal to or greater than 15
Nominated Occupation 8 Years
- overseas within the
last 10 years.

TOTAL 75

Please note that the "Years of experience in a Equal to or greater than 15 Nominated Occupation 8 Years - overseas within the
last 10 years." has been provided as "Equal to or greater than 8 Years". This is the error because as per ACS, they have taken away the first 2 years of my experience. So, I understand that this should be in the 5 years category.

My overall experience is from June 2008 to current with a 1 year 7 month Australia experience. So, overseas experience taking into account the 2 years ACS has deducted would be around 6 years so the points bracket should be 5 years and 10 points.

ACS details are provided below:
The*following*employment*after*June*2010*is*considered*to*equate*to*work*at*an*appropriately*skilled*
level*and*relevant*to*261311*(Analyst*Programmer)*of*the*ANZSCO*Code.****
Dates:* 06/08*‐*07/11*–*3*year(s)*0*month(s)*
Position:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
Employer:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
Country:* India*
Dates:* 07/11*‐*02/13*–*1*year(s)*8*month(s)*
Position:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
Employer:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
Country:* Australia*
* *
****** Page*2
Dates:* 03/13*‐*12/15*–*2*year(s)*9*month(s)*
Position:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
Employer:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
Country:* India*
Dates:* 12/15*‐*12/17*–*2*year(s)*0*month(s)*
Position:* xxxxxxxxx
Employer:* xxxxxxxxx
Country:* India*

Please advise if you require more information. I would be happy to provide it.


----------



## VIMAL11235

VIMAL11235 said:


> Many Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Please find the points breakdown as per EoI.
> 
> Criteria Points Bracket Skilled -Independent(Subclass 189)(Points-TestedStream)
> Date of Effect* 23/02/2018 20:29:18
> Age 25 - 32 30
> English Language Ability Proficient 10
> 
> Level of educational
> qualification attained
> At least a Bachelor Degree 15
> 
> Years of experience in
> Nominated Occupation - in
> Australia within the Equal to or greater than
> last 10 years. 1 Year and less than 3 5
> Years
> 
> 
> Years of experience in a Equal to or greater than 15
> Nominated Occupation 8 Years
> - overseas within the
> last 10 years.
> 
> TOTAL 75
> 
> Please note that the "Years of experience in a Equal to or greater than 15 Nominated Occupation 8 Years - overseas within the
> last 10 years." has been provided as "Equal to or greater than 8 Years". This is the error because as per ACS, they have taken away the first 2 years of my experience. So, I understand that this should be in the 5 years category.
> 
> My overall experience is from June 2008 to current with a 1 year 7 month Australia experience. So, overseas experience taking into account the 2 years ACS has deducted would be around 6 years so the points bracket should be 5 years and 10 points.
> 
> Please advise if you require more information. I would be happy to provide it.


ACS details are below:
The*following*employment*after*June*2010*is*considered*to*equate*to*work*at*an*appropriately*skilled*
level*and*relevant*to*261311*(Analyst*Programmer)*of*the*ANZSCO*Code.****
Dates:* 06/08*‐*07/11*–*3*year(s)*0*month(s)*
Position:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
Employer:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
Country:* India*
Dates:* 07/11*‐*02/13*–*1*year(s)*8*month(s)*
Position:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
Employer:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
Country:* Australia*
* *
****** Page*2
Dates:* 03/13*‐*12/15*–*2*year(s)*9*month(s)*
Position:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
Employer:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
Country:* India*
Dates:* 12/15*‐*12/17*–*2*year(s)*0*month(s)*
Position:* xxxxxxxxx
Employer:* xxxxxxxxx
Country:* India*


----------



## internationalcanuck

Is there any reason for ACS not including 2 years of work experience?

I know for my work experience, the assessing authority didn't count 4 years of work experience for me because of an issue of providing secondary documents with my company name. I appealed showing them that I provided lots of other documents with my employer's name. They reviewed it and agreed with me, and sent a revised letter to include the 4 years of experience.



VIMAL11235 said:


> Many Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Please find the points breakdown as per EoI.
> 
> Criteria Points Bracket Skilled -Independent(Subclass 189)(Points-TestedStream)
> Date of Effect* 23/02/2018 20:29:18
> Age 25 - 32 30
> English Language Ability Proficient 10
> 
> Level of educational
> qualification attained
> At least a Bachelor Degree 15
> 
> Years of experience in
> Nominated Occupation - in
> Australia within the Equal to or greater than
> last 10 years. 1 Year and less than 3 5
> Years
> 
> 
> Years of experience in a Equal to or greater than 15
> Nominated Occupation 8 Years
> - overseas within the
> last 10 years.
> 
> TOTAL 75
> 
> Please note that the "Years of experience in a Equal to or greater than 15 Nominated Occupation 8 Years - overseas within the
> last 10 years." has been provided as "Equal to or greater than 8 Years". This is the error because as per ACS, they have taken away the first 2 years of my experience. So, I understand that this should be in the 5 years category.
> 
> My overall experience is from June 2008 to current with a 1 year 7 month Australia experience. So, overseas experience taking into account the 2 years ACS has deducted would be around 6 years so the points bracket should be 5 years and 10 points.
> 
> ACS details are provided below:
> The*following*employment*after*June*2010*is*considered*to*equate*to*work*at*an*appropriately*skilled*
> level*and*relevant*to*261311*(Analyst*Programmer)*of*the*ANZSCO*Code.****
> Dates:* 06/08*‐*07/11*–*3*year(s)*0*month(s)*
> Position:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> Employer:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> Country:* India*
> Dates:* 07/11*‐*02/13*–*1*year(s)*8*month(s)*
> Position:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> Employer:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> Country:* Australia*
> * *
> ****** Page*2
> Dates:* 03/13*‐*12/15*–*2*year(s)*9*month(s)*
> Position:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> Employer:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> Country:* India*
> Dates:* 12/15*‐*12/17*–*2*year(s)*0*month(s)*
> Position:* xxxxxxxxx
> Employer:* xxxxxxxxx
> Country:* India*
> 
> Please advise if you require more information. I would be happy to provide it.


----------



## VIMAL11235

sam99a said:


> If I'm understanding correctly you've got the invitation by claiming 75 points whereas you only had 70.
> 
> If that is the case, then I hate to say but it's a bad news for you.
> 
> You should really consult a MARA agent and the best thing which can come out of this is that CO accepts this as a genuine mistake and refunds your visa fee.
> 
> But you have to request him to.
> 
> After that you can re submit an EOI with 70 points.


Thanks for that!

As for talking to the MARA lawyers, please advise if there is a process for that! Could you please point Me towards it?

I will have a quick look as well.


----------



## VIMAL11235

internationalcanuck said:


> Is there any reason for ACS not including 2 years of work experience?
> 
> I know for my work experience, the assessing authority didn't count 4 years of work experience for me because of an issue of providing secondary documents with my company name. I appealed showing them that I provided lots of other documents with my employer's name. They reviewed it and agreed with me, and sent a revised letter to include the 4 years of experience.


I provided the documents validating my complete experience celarly through a relieving letter for the company where I had spent close to 7.5 years of my almost 10 years experience.
Please note that they had not provided a reason for deduction and I had thought that this was a common process and did not question back. Please advise if I can go ahead and ask them now.


----------



## rahulpop1

VIMAL11235 said:


> Many Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Please find the points breakdown as per EoI.
> 
> Criteria Points Bracket Skilled -Independent(Subclass 189)(Points-TestedStream)
> Date of Effect* 23/02/2018 20:29:18
> Age 25 - 32 30
> English Language Ability Proficient 10
> 
> Level of educational
> qualification attained
> At least a Bachelor Degree 15
> 
> Years of experience in
> Nominated Occupation - in
> Australia within the Equal to or greater than
> last 10 years. 1 Year and less than 3 5
> Years
> 
> 
> Years of experience in a Equal to or greater than 15
> Nominated Occupation 8 Years
> - overseas within the
> last 10 years.
> 
> TOTAL 75
> 
> Please note that the "Years of experience in a Equal to or greater than 15 Nominated Occupation 8 Years - overseas within the
> last 10 years." has been provided as "Equal to or greater than 8 Years". This is the error because as per ACS, they have taken away the first 2 years of my experience. So, I understand that this should be in the 5 years category.
> 
> My overall experience is from June 2008 to current with a 1 year 7 month Australia experience. So, overseas experience taking into account the 2 years ACS has deducted would be around 6 years so the points bracket should be 5 years and 10 points.
> 
> ACS details are provided below:
> The*following*employment*after*June*2010*is*considered*to*equate*to*work*at*an*appropriately*skilled*
> level*and*relevant*to*261311*(Analyst*Programmer)*of*the*ANZSCO*Code.****
> Dates:* 06/08*‐*07/11*–*3*year(s)*0*month(s)*
> Position:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> Employer:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> Country:* India*
> Dates:* 07/11*‐*02/13*–*1*year(s)*8*month(s)*
> Position:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> Employer:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> Country:* Australia*
> * *
> ****** Page*2
> Dates:* 03/13*‐*12/15*–*2*year(s)*9*month(s)*
> Position:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> Employer:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> Country:* India*
> Dates:* 12/15*‐*12/17*–*2*year(s)*0*month(s)*
> Position:* xxxxxxxxx
> Employer:* xxxxxxxxx
> Country:* India*
> 
> Please advise if you require more information. I would be happy to provide it.




Oh dear.. Things do not look good here..
Your EOI could have been correct had your applied it after June this year. 
Speaking about the current situation, you have rightly caught the serious error which you have made while submitting EOI. 
I don’t think it will work but suggest you to talk to MARA agent. I will also suggest to drop a mail to ACS and try to convince them not to deduct 2 years based on the education system where you completed graduation having more subjects which are comparable to ICT Major as Computing and solid experience you have got in those 2 years. Also request them to provide fresh ACS report with same reference number. These are few things which are came into my mind at this point. You can add your points as well. Once you get the report. Upload it in current application. If you do not get it, your case is completely at CO’s discretion.
I know I am asking a lot to be done which may not happen eventually but these are the things which I can think of at the moment. 
Best luck buddy and do post the updates here as to what happened with your case. This will be a learning point for most of the members who applied or are going to apply for PR.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VIMAL11235

rahulpop1 said:


> Oh dear.. Things do not look good here..
> Your EOI could have been correct had your applied it after June this year.
> Speaking about the current situation, you have rightly caught the serious error which you have made while submitting EOI.
> I don’t think it will work but suggest you to talk to MARA agent. I will also suggest to drop a mail to ACS and try to convince them not to deduct 2 years based on the education system where you completed graduation having more subjects which are comparable to ICT Major as Computing and solid experience you have got in those 2 years. Also request them to provide fresh ACS report with same reference number. These are few things which are came into my mind at this point. You can add your points as well. Once you get the report. Upload it in current application. If you do not get it, your case is completely at CO’s discretion.
> I know I am asking a lot to be done which may not happen eventually but these are the things which I can think of at the moment.
> Best luck buddy and do post the updates here as to what happened with your case. This will be a learning point for most of the members who applied or are going to apply for PR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Many Thanks for this! Much Appreciated!

I have dropped a mail to ACS so as to try to convince them. I will keep the forum posted.


----------



## internationalcanuck

There is an appeals process for ACS migration skills assessement. see page 16 of https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf

Definitely contact ACS first to find out why they didn't count 2 years of experience, then you can include that correspondance in your appeal and stating a reason why you disagree, and provide additional supporting evidence.

If you don't get any reply, still appeal, but it will be better if you can get a clear reason and answer it, you will have a better success rate for the appeal.

At the end of the day its at the discretion of these assessing authorities to accept any additional information as value other that the required documents.

Best of luck.



VIMAL11235 said:


> I provided the documents validating my complete experience celarly through a relieving letter for the company where I had spent close to 7.5 years of my almost 10 years experience.
> Please note that they had not provided a reason for deduction and I had thought that this was a common process and did not question back. Please advise if I can go ahead and ask them now.


----------



## VIMAL11235

internationalcanuck said:


> There is an appeals process for ACS migration skills assessement. see page 16 of https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf
> 
> Definitely contact ACS first to find out why they didn't count 2 years of experience, then you can include that correspondance in your appeal and stating a reason why you disagree, and provide additional supporting evidence.
> 
> If you don't get any reply, still appeal, but it will be better if you can get a clear reason and answer it, you will have a better success rate for the appeal.
> 
> At the end of the day its at the discretion of these assessing authorities to accept any additional information as value other that the required documents.
> 
> Best of luck.


Sure. I understood from the document that the review applications can be submitted within 30 days only. I had a look and will submit a new application.

Thanks!


----------



## amitkb

Hello guys. While lodging the application for 189, do i need to upload semester wise marksheets of my degree along with the cumulative one or only cumulative marksheet is enough?


----------



## expat_user_25

amitkb said:


> Hello guys. While lodging the application for 189, do i need to upload semester wise marksheets of my degree along with the cumulative one or only cumulative marksheet is enough?




It’s better to provide detail data. Create one pdf which will contain mark sheet of each semester and at the end degree certificate. That’s what we did for ACS as well as visa application.


----------



## Binnie

Please anyone provide some information regarding our file..anyone please suggest something. As our visa is lodged since December 2016 but until now no results. There were two CO contacts in February 2017 and august 2017 and one interview call in November; but after that complete silence. No work experience so nothing much to verify just study documents from Australia plus 20 points for Pte. Applied with 75 points in accounting field. 
Did complaint in February but they gave standard reply that document verification is going on and they cannot suggest time period so wait.
After that we sended few mails but they never replied; should we complaint again or wait? Don't know what to do?
Please anyone provide any suggestion will appreciate.


----------



## GUNBUN

Binnie said:


> Please anyone provide some information regarding our file..anyone please suggest something. As our visa is lodged since December 2016 but until now no results. There were two CO contacts in February 2017 and august 2017 and one interview call in November; but after that complete silence. No work experience so nothing much to verify just study documents from Australia plus 20 points for Pte. Applied with 75 points in accounting field.
> Did complaint in February but they gave standard reply that document verification is going on and they cannot suggest time period so wait.
> After that we sended few mails but they never replied; should we complaint again or wait? Don't know what to do?
> Please anyone provide any suggestion will appreciate.


Really sad to hear this.

I think, the best person to advise you would be a MARA Agent (preferably from Australia). They might help you better than anyone else on this forum.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

*Certified Bank Statement, yes or no?*

Hi All,

I am puzzled with the bank statement requirement for Visa/ACS(if CO ask) application. I have almost 100+ pages of bank statement to prove that I worked for all the stated employers in the application but not sure if the bank statement needs to have "Certified True Copy Of Original" stamp along with the other verification sign/stamps (Notary).

Do we need to upload certified bank statement?
Or
Can we submit e-statement downloaded directly from netbanking?

Also, statement should be signed/stamped from any authorized person from bank as well?

*Regards
Ankur
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5
*
Total - 189(75), 190(70)

Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## ameya_k2

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am puzzled with the bank statement requirement for Visa/ACS(if CO ask) application. I have almost 100+ pages of bank statement to prove that I worked for all the stated employers in the application but not sure if the bank statement needs to have "Certified True Copy Of Original" stamp along with the other verification sign/stamps (Notary).
> 
> Do we need to upload certified bank statement?
> Or
> Can we submit e-statement downloaded directly from netbanking?
> 
> Also, statement should be signed/stamped from any authorized person from bank as well?
> 
> *Regards
> Ankur
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Main Applicant:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5
> PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
> PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Partner Skill - 5
> *
> Total - 189(75), 190(70)
> 
> Spouse:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 0
> PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
> ANZSCO - 261313


Hi Ankur,

I did not submit any bank statements to ACS, only the skill letters, and education transcript. 

At the time of lodging the visa, I submitted one payslip per quarter along with the corresponding bank e-statement for that month, highlighting the salary credit (in PDF). I did not certify it or get it stamped from the bank. This worked for me.


----------



## ameya_k2

amitkb said:


> Hello guys. While lodging the application for 189, do i need to upload semester wise marksheets of my degree along with the cumulative one or only cumulative marksheet is enough?


Hi Amit, 

For ACS, I submitted the University transcript and degree convocation certificate. These were certified notarized copies. It was enough for ACS for ANZSCO 261312.


----------



## GUNBUN

VIMAL11235 said:


> Many Thanks for this! Much Appreciated!
> 
> I have dropped a mail to ACS so as to try to convince them. I will keep the forum posted.


Dear Vimal,

As also suggested by other members, please straightforward discuss the matter with a good MARA agent. Till the time, I suggest you must not communicate with ACS/DHA on your own. MARA agents are well equipped to handle such cases lawfully.

What ACS has deducted (2 yrs.) is absolutely correct and as per their stated guidelines.

Your case has become complex since you have already lodged the VISA.

All the best.

GunBun.


----------



## milindpatel26

Hi all. Generally how long does DIBP take for grant under 189?


----------



## amitkb

ameya_k2 said:


> amitkb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys. While lodging the application for 189, do i need to upload semester wise marksheets of my degree along with the cumulative one or only cumulative marksheet is enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Amit,
> 
> For ACS, I submitted the University transcript and degree convocation certificate. These were certified notarized copies. It was enough for ACS for ANZSCO 261312.
Click to expand...



Thanks for the reply. But i was asking about visa application. I am done with Acs. I have semester wise marksheets for 8 semesters and one single marksheet for all 8 semesters as well. Which one to use??


----------



## expat_user_25

expat_user_25 said:


> Congratulations for your grant!
> Just a quick question. When your application got assigned to CO, did you get any communication/email about change of application status from “Received”?




Anyone has any answer for this?


----------



## foxes

expat_user_25 said:


> Anyone has any answer for this?




Not always. Some people reported that their status changed from Received straight to Finalised.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

foxes said:


> Not always. Some people reported that their status changed from Received straight to Finalised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you for the response!


----------



## SqOats

Kadster said:


> I humbly request for someone to assist with above query as soon as possible.
> 
> Further to this request, my wife is expecting our baby in September 2018.
> Can I request case officer to put our application on hold in order for the baby to be included in our application?
> 
> If this is possible, how do I notify case officer.
> 
> Thank you


Yes you can hold the application until child's birth. Simply, donot provide medical for your wife (if you haven't already) and inform the CO about the pregnancy once he asks for the wife's medical. You need to provide the pregnancy report and CO shall hold the case and will ask to provide the child birth certificate and passport once ready along with FORM 1022 to add the child in current application without any additional fee and resume your case.

Incase, your wife has already done the medical then you can send an email to CO informing about the pregnancy and ask to hold the case and attach pregnancy medical report on immiaccount under medical reports....

Hope it helps...


----------



## SqOats

Timmigration said:


> In PCC : Muhammad Jamal Muhammad Tariq
> In Passport: Muhammad Jamal Tariq


Seems like they mentioned you name same as iqama ... strange because normally they mention the name same as passport on PCC ... Did you try to get the PCC again with correct name?. I know it isnt easy with saudi officials but it might help...

Otherwise, a friend of mine had different names mentioned on different documents so he prepared a letter from a saudi lawyer mentioning that all different names belong to him... and he didnt face any issue in getting the PR ...


----------



## SqOats

SqOats said:


> Seems like they mentioned you name same as iqama ... strange because normally they mention the name same as passport on PCC ... Did you try to get the PCC again with correct name?. I know it isnt easy with saudi officials but it might help...
> 
> Otherwise, a friend of mine had different names mentioned on different documents so he prepared a letter from a saudi lawyer mentioning that all different names belong to him... and he didnt face any issue in getting the PR ...


UPDATE : 

My brother got his PCC today and faced similar issue. Name printed on PCC is same as on iqama which isnt matching with the passport. He will try his luck with the same PCC. 

Also, he asked the guys to get the name same as passport but they said now the PCC is printed from the system. So, you need to rectify the name from Jawazat. And, you know how easy that task is  ...


----------



## ameya_k2

amitkb said:


> ameya_k2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amitkb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys. While lodging the application for 189, do i need to upload semester wise marksheets of my degree along with the cumulative one or only cumulative marksheet is enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Amit,
> 
> For ACS, I submitted the University transcript and degree convocation certificate. These were certified notarized copies. It was enough for ACS for ANZSCO 261312.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. But i was asking about visa application. I am done with Acs. I have semester wise marksheets for 8 semesters and one single marksheet for all 8 semesters as well. Which one to use??
Click to expand...

Oops! Sorry! Didn't read it correctly.

Which one did you provide to ACS? I provided the same ones at the time of lodging the visa application. If you have provided both, I would suggest the one single mark sheet (for convenience of attaching a doc having same info as compared to multiple ones. And both are valid.). Seniors, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ameya_k2

foxes said:


> expat_user_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has any answer for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not always. Some people reported that their status changed from Received straight to Finalised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Same with me. I directly received the grant email. I remember logging into ImmiAccount a day or two prior and reading the status as "Received".


----------



## IshInMdu

Hi Guys,

Lodged my 189 visa on Jan 19 2018 for Software Engineer occupation. Till now no CO contact. So with current trend when can I expect my Grant ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## VIMAL11235

GUNBUN said:


> VIMAL11235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks for this! Much Appreciated!
> 
> I have dropped a mail to ACS so as to try to convince them. I will keep the forum posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Vimal,
> 
> As also suggested by other members, please straightforward discuss the matter with a good MARA agent. Till the time, I suggest you must not communicate with ACS/DHA on your own. MARA agents are well equipped to handle such cases lawfully.
> 
> What ACS has deducted (2 yrs.) is absolutely correct and as per their stated guidelines.
> 
> Your case has become complex since you have already lodged the VISA.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> GunBun.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that! I am doing some reading on the process and MARA agents. Please advise if you have any info on seeking MARA agents by way of a thread or by experience.

I am now in India and I hope I can interact with them from here.


----------



## Brendano89

189 Visa waiting time.

Hello,

My partner and I applied for our 189 visa last June (2017)! We uploaded information as requested (apart from Form 80) in October 2017. We received an email on 12th April 2018 requesting a form 80. This was uploaded by 16th April. Is there any advice or information on how long it will take for this visa to be granted? Is there anyway of contacting the department to check what stage our application at? It seems to be a very very long wait for us compared to other cases we read on here.
Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Brendan


----------



## andreyx108b

Brendano89 said:


> 189 Visa waiting time.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My partner and I applied for our 189 visa last June (2017)! We uploaded information as requested (apart from Form 80) in October 2017. We received an email on 12th April 2018 requesting a form 80. This was uploaded by 16th April. Is there any advice or information on how long it will take for this visa to be granted? Is there anyway of contacting the department to check what stage our application at? It seems to be a very very long wait for us compared to other cases we read on here.
> Any information would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brendan


Some are waiting for 18+ months, its rather rare but it happens. I would say you are getting closer to your grant, wait 2-5 months from last CO contact date... you can then call them and see, but i am sure you will get grant by then.


----------



## Binnie

Hi brendano89 we are waiting since December 2016. There was last CO contact in August 2017 and interview call in November but after that complete silence. They never replied to emails. The best option is to lodge online complaint; we did but they provided standard reply. Hope it works for you. Gud luck to you and us to get grant soon. Hope for best to come yet


----------



## rahulpop1

No updates yet today.. 
I’m sure they are working in the background.. Let’s see how it goes today..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

Binnie said:


> Hi brendano89 we are waiting since December 2016. There was last CO contact in August 2017 and interview call in November but after that complete silence. They never replied to emails. The best option is to lodge online complaint; we did but they provided standard reply. Hope it works for you. Gud luck to you and us to get grant soon. Hope for best to come yet


Hi Binnie , could you pls help me the process for lodging an online complaint

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

rahulpop1 said:


> No updates yet today..
> I’m sure they are working in the background.. Let’s see how it goes today..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Just got to know about holiday in ACT today. Reconciliation Day..
Don’t know if DHA in Adelaide and Brisbane is going to work on 28th.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

Binnie said:


> Hi brendano89 we are waiting since December 2016. There was last CO contact in August 2017 and interview call in November but after that complete silence. They never replied to emails. The best option is to lodge online complaint; we did but they provided standard reply. Hope it works for you. Gud luck to you and us to get grant soon. Hope for best to come yet


Hey Thanks for sharing info,
can you please tell me that what is the interview call about which u faced?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Not sure.

It appears the Reconciliation Day only affects ACT:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia



rahulpop1 said:


> Just got to know about holiday in ACT today. Reconciliation Day..
> Don’t know if DHA in Adelaide and Brisbane is going to work on 28th.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears the Reconciliation Day only affects ACT:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia




Yes. I can see one grant on immitracker today.
Keep fingers crossed. Hope we get it soon. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amankailey006

Please help me to know that how long I have to wait for an invitation for subclass 189 and 190

Occupation - Painting trades workers (332211)
EOI Lodge date 11/09/2017
Total points - 60


----------



## KVK

Binnie said:


> Hi brendano89 we are waiting since December 2016. There was last CO contact in August 2017 and interview call in November but after that complete silence. They never replied to emails. The best option is to lodge online complaint; we did but they provided standard reply. Hope it works for you. Gud luck to you and us to get grant soon. Hope for best to come yet


Why dont you take the help of a registered MARA agent, one of my friends told me that some of these agents are even having deep penetration with in the department and they know the proper channel to proceed with.


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. I can see one grant on immitracker today.
> Keep fingers crossed. Hope we get it soon. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Guys,

This Monday is even more pathetic than last Friday.

It seems they are again back to "background processing" mode and will open up their sten gun once it is loaded enough.

It's really difficult to focus on our routine life / job under the dilemma that whether we will receive CO contact or direct grant. 

At the end of day , it's all luck game. 

Cheers!
GunBun


----------



## internationalcanuck

They are government, they do not move faster than a snail...



GUNBUN said:


> Guys,
> 
> This Monday is even more pathetic than last Friday.
> 
> It seems they are again back to "background processing" mode and will open up their sten gun once it is loaded enough.
> 
> It's really difficult to focus on our routine life / job under the dilemma that whether we will receive CO contact or direct grant.
> 
> At the end of day , it's all luck game.
> 
> Cheers!
> GunBun


----------



## internationalcanuck

There's only 5 days left in the month, it seems like this could be a month with the lowest number of grants of 2018 according to immitracker.



GUNBUN said:


> Guys,
> 
> This Monday is even more pathetic than last Friday.
> 
> It seems they are again back to "background processing" mode and will open up their sten gun once it is loaded enough.
> 
> It's really difficult to focus on our routine life / job under the dilemma that whether we will receive CO contact or direct grant.
> 
> At the end of day , it's all luck game.
> 
> Cheers!
> GunBun


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> This Monday is even more pathetic than last Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they are again back to "background processing" mode and will open up their sten gun once it is loaded enough.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really difficult to focus on our routine life / job under the dilemma whether we will receive CO contact or direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of day , it's all luck game.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> GunBun




That’s true man. It’s really hard to concentrate on work. Things become worst when all the professional planning goes on hold because of this. ☹


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

rahulpop1 said:


> That’s true man. It’s really hard to concentrate on work. Things become worst when all the professional planning goes on hold because of this. ☹
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Personal plannings too get hampered by it buddy!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Instead of pressing reload on immitracker, just press reload on some beautiful videos of Australian cities 













austaspirant said:


> Personal plannings too get hampered by it buddy!


----------



## mitali241086

Hi all, 

Recently I had CO contact and she asked for medicals. I have done it and the status under 'Health Assessment' now shows health clearance provided. 
Do I need to do anything else to notify the CO that the medicals are complete? or she will be notified by the system? Any idea about this phase will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> Instead of pressing reload on immitracker, just press reload on some beautiful videos of Australian cities
> 
> 
> 
> 4K Why PERTH Is The Worst City In The World - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Melbourne - Simply Spectacular - YouTube




Haha.. thanks for the links buddy. I am already going through the videos daily.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

austaspirant said:


> Personal plannings too get hampered by it buddy!




True that..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Haha.. thanks for the links buddy. I am already going through the videos daily..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's amazing guys.. Excellent use of HD camera especially with drones.

But things are so uncertain nowadays, I would prefer to keep feet on the ground.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> That's amazing guys.. Excellent use of HD camera especially with drones.
> 
> But things are so uncertain nowadays, I would prefer to keep feet on the ground.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




We will get it soon. Keep fingers crossed. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishsingh2902

Hi

I submitted by application along with health examination, police verification etc in march. However, after logging in, the application shows "actions required: arrange health examinations", though I have already done health examinations. Anyone else facing same issue ?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Check with the hospital



ashishsingh2902 said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted by application along with health examination, police verification etc in march. However, after logging in, the application shows "actions required: arrange health examinations", though I have already done health examinations. Anyone else facing same issue ?


----------



## niravtrivedi87

Hello friends,

I have been following this thread since few months and now I am losing my patience.
Today was a very slow days, I hope they pick up pace tomorrow



Invitation:- 22nd NOV 2017, 70 points
Visa Fee:- 26th December 2017
Medicals :- 3rd January 2018


----------



## abhi2018

Binnie said:


> Please anyone provide some information regarding our file..anyone please suggest something. As our visa is lodged since December 2016 but until now no results. There were two CO contacts in February 2017 and august 2017 and one interview call in November; but after that complete silence. No work experience so nothing much to verify just study documents from Australia plus 20 points for Pte. Applied with 75 points in accounting field.
> Did complaint in February but they gave standard reply that document verification is going on and they cannot suggest time period so wait.
> After that we sended few mails but they never replied; should we complaint again or wait? Don't know what to do?
> Please anyone provide any suggestion will appreciate.


What were your CO contact about and what did they ask you in the interview?


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda

*Got it !!!!*

Finally... Folks....
Direct Grant... :clap2: :dance:

Thanks a lot for folks on this forum. Your day to rejoice shall surely come..


----------



## dudeindia

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Finally... Folks....
> Direct Grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for folks on this forum. Your day to rejoice shall surely come..



Congratulations


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda

Thanks!


----------



## austaspirant

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Finally... Folks....
> Direct Grant... :clap2: :dance:
> 
> Thanks a lot for folks on this forum. Your day to rejoice shall surely come..


Congrats mate!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations mate. Hearing about every grant from someone else, gives us motivation and hope. What was your timeline?



Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Finally... Folks....
> Direct Grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for folks on this forum. Your day to rejoice shall surely come..


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

Congratulations Gautham... are u from Karnataka by any chance? 
Have u updated ur case on immitracker?



Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Finally... Folks....
> Direct Grant... :clap2: :dance:
> 
> Thanks a lot for folks on this forum. Your day to rejoice shall surely come..


----------



## foxes

internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations mate. Hearing about every grant from someone else, gives us motivation and hope. What was your timeline?




Check his signature


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda

internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations mate. Hearing about every grant from someone else, gives us motivation and hope. What was your timeline?


Thanks Mate! 

Complete timeline in my signature.. 

Gautham Nanjunda
261111 - ICT Business Analyst
10 Oct 2017 - ACS Skill Assessment
22 Nov 2017 - PTE 
Total Score - 80
22 Nov 2017 - EOI Submitted
06 Dec 2017 - Invitation Received
29 Dec 2017 - Visa application submitted
25 May 2017 - Direct Grant..


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda

anant.b.mahajan said:


> Congratulations Gautham... are u from Karnataka by any chance?
> Have u updated ur case on immitracker?


Hi Anant. Yes from Bangalore Karnataka. Nope Have not yet.. will do right away..


----------



## rahulpop1

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Thanks Mate!
> 
> Complete timeline in my signature..
> 
> Gautham Nanjunda
> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> 10 Oct 2017 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 22 Nov 2017 - PTE
> Total Score - 80
> 22 Nov 2017 - EOI Submitted
> 06 Dec 2017 - Invitation Received
> 29 Dec 2017 - Visa application submitted
> 25 May 2017 - Direct Grant..


Congratulations mate. I can see your happiness..
Grant date should be 25 May 2018

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Signatures aren't showing up when viewing the forum from phones apparently...



foxes said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate. Hearing about every grant from someone else, gives us motivation and hope. What was your timeline?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check his signature
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations mate. I can see your happiness..
> Grant date should be 25 May 2018
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



LOL.. Thanks for pointing that out...
I have lost it..


----------



## foxes

internationalcanuck said:


> Signatures aren't showing up when viewing the forum from phones apparently...




Tap on his profile and scroll down to the bottom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robi14

Is there any priority for applications applied from onshore? Do they get grant earlier than offshore?


----------



## rahulpop1

Robi14 said:


> Is there any priority for applications applied from onshore? Do they get grant earlier than offshore?


Yes. That's what trend appears to be. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations Gautham!


Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Finally... Folks....
> Direct Grant... :clap2: :dance:
> 
> Thanks a lot for folks on this forum. Your day to rejoice shall surely come..


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. That's what trend appears to be.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Onshore was and is always faster. Previously, there were 6 days grants to onshore applicants, now waits are longer, but still faster.


----------



## andreyx108b

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Finally... Folks....
> Direct Grant... :clap2: :dance:
> 
> Thanks a lot for folks on this forum. Your day to rejoice shall surely come..


Congrats!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Nope, I only see his previously messages, not signature...


foxes said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Signatures aren't showing up when viewing the forum from phones apparently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tap on his profile and scroll down to the bottom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## smaikap

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> LOL.. Thanks for pointing that out...
> I have lost it..


Kindly update myimmitracker. Seems to be that yours is the second grant today.


----------



## karan27

Hi All, Do we need to get any stamping on visa or PR letter before departure date or we only have to carry our PR letter copy as it is received from DIBP and there is no need of any kind of stamping.


----------



## IshInMdu

Hi Guys,
Lodged my 189 visa on Jan 19 2018 for Software Engineer occupation. Till now no CO contact. So with current trend when can I expect my Grant ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GUNBUN

IshInMdu said:


> Hi Guys,
> Lodged my 189 visa on Jan 19 2018 for Software Engineer occupation. Till now no CO contact. So with current trend when can I expect my Grant ? Thanks in advance.


There is no definite answer to this.

Based on immitracker updates (which is dependent on generosity/courtesy of people receiving grants/CO contacts), it can be clearly seen that in a short span of time (around 10 days) DHA has touched so many Dec-17 cases, around 46 % = 26% (Granted) + 20% (CO contacted). So roughly half of Dec-17 in lodged state and ready to be served on platter.

On the other hand, they have also touched cases from 1st to 4th Jan 2018.

Now, it totally depends on DHA to proceed with Dec-17 clearance first or Jan-18 simultaneously.

In any case, Jan-18 applicants are not so far....mine is 5th Jan case.

Cheers!
GunBun.


----------



## black_swift

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> LOL.. Thanks for pointing that out...
> I have lost it..


Congrats buddy !! Onshore or offshore?


----------



## GUNBUN

*My request to you guys*

My sincere request to you guys.

*Those who receive grants* - Pls. update immitracker asap. If you share the good news over forum first , please do not forget to share your detailed timeline as well. This will help to kill anxiety of other members.

*Those who receive CO Contacts* - If you don't want to update immitracker - It's upto to you. But if you update it....pls pls pls "mention the reason for CO contact". Please do not wait for other member to ask it. Believe me, each & every update is being tracked by so many people every minute.This will help everyone.

Thanks for the understanding,

GunBun.


----------



## Ausysdhome

*Validity of immitracker*

Hi,
How accurate is the immitracker? Is immitracker taking into consideration the updates done by homeaffairs? At least the estimates made on the immitracker are not even close to reality. Do you guys think it is correct or am I missing something?

P.S. I don't mean to undermine the efforts of folks who maintain immitracker but just want to know how true are the estimates showed on it.


----------



## internationalcanuck

One of the creators of immitracker is on here. He will probably explain.

There is no connection between Home Affairs and myimmitracker. Its self reported by users.



Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> How accurate is the immitracker? Is immitracker taking into consideration the updates done by homeaffairs? At least the estimates made on the immitracker are not even close to reality. Do you guys think it is correct or am I missing something?
> 
> P.S. I don't mean to undermine the efforts of folks who maintain immitracker but just want to know how true are the estimates showed on it.


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> One of the creators of immitracker is on here. He will probably explain.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no connection between Home Affairs and myimmitracker. Its self reported by users.




One more slow moving day it seems.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

Countdown begins for today. One grant has been updated on immitracker. Lodgement date 29 oct 2017

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

J_Scorpion said:


> Countdown begins for today. One grant has been updated on immitracker. Lodgement date 29 oct 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk




So far the progress is slow.. Hope they will pick up pace now..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nusrat Fateh

*189 - Accounting*

Accountant (General) - ANZSCO 221111
EOI invitation: 6-Dec-2017 - 75 Points
Medical and all documents uploaded by : 12-Jan-2018
Visa lodged : 12-Jan-2018
Current status : Received
No CO contact till now
Waiting for decision.....


----------



## jebinson

They are processing old applications, applications prior to Jan 4th.
Nothing new this week, so far!


----------



## saurabhpluto

Any predicted changes in July as per authentic sources such as cut in number of positions in any category.?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SMAusMig

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> How accurate is the immitracker? Is immitracker taking into consideration the updates done by homeaffairs? At least the estimates made on the immitracker are not even close to reality. Do you guys think it is correct or am I missing something?
> 
> P.S. I don't mean to undermine the efforts of folks who maintain immitracker but just want to know how true are the estimates showed on it.


I use immitracker to see till what date applications are processed. It will give us a fair picture on when we may get our grant. Immitracker is completely dependent on how promptly and accurately the members update their cases. From my observation most of the people update promptly and accurately. There is no direct feed from DHA to immitracker, it completely up to the individuals.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

I'm guessing a 10 days of break for new applications. Some patterns as per me . Most likely due to they started processing new documents and are either analysing them, contacting external agencies or waiting for local government response. Expecting it to pick up around 5th June onwards for another batch processing. Till then it'll be 2-3 applications majorly pre-Nov or early Nov applications who have responded.



jebinson said:


> They are processing old applications, applications prior to Jan 4th.
> Nothing new this week, so far!


----------



## Tony12345

There's really no pattern in the way they process applications. My guess is each CO is assigned to a specific region. I already recieved CO contact, submitted the application in March. And there are people that don't have any movement since last year.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Thats depressing...



maulikdoshi82 said:


> I'm guessing a 10 days of break for new applications. Some patterns as per me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Most likely due to they started processing new documents and are either analysing them, contacting external agencies or waiting for local government response. Expecting it to pick up around 5th June onwards for another batch processing. Till then it'll be 2-3 applications majorly pre-Nov or early Nov applications who have responded.
> 
> 
> 
> jebinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are processing old applications, applications prior to Jan 4th.
> Nothing new this week, so far!
Click to expand...


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Hi Tony,

Don't see any Indian guy getting a CO Contact who has lodged in March 2018 on immitracker. Can you please update your case on it?



Tony12345 said:


> There's really no pattern in the way they process applications. My guess is each CO is assigned to a specific region. I already recieved CO contact, submitted the application in March. And there are people that don't have any movement since last year.


----------



## Tony12345

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Don't see any Indian guy getting a CO Contact who has lodged in March 2018 on immitracker. Can you please update your case on it?


Oh, I'm the Russian guy... tony... something on the tracker 
I'll update my settings on the forum, don't know why I'm from New Delhi


----------



## hsingh1313

Hey Guys,

I have lodged my Visa dated 04th Dec'17, with the help of an agent (261111; 70Pts) and still application status shows received.
Had a word with my agent yesterday and I was told that in June the pace will be more slower than what is now, as the Financial new year is approaching and DHA awaits any or new polices to be introduced thus lower grant rates, with him 2 days back only 1 & 7 Dec'17 cases was granted visa (DG) and mine is 4rth Dec, so not sure how this is all getting processed as Immi tracker tells a diff story altogether, is there any way to analyze the current situation and anticipate my Grant time. 

Also, I was told to be prepared for a call from AU HC, as for ICT he mentioned they do an interview, how correct is this statement and what all one should be prepared for?

Thanks

***************
Regards
Singh
261111
70- EOI pts
Invited - 09 Nov'17
Lodged - 4th Dec'17
App Status - Received 
CO Contact - I hope not fingers crossed
Grant - Awaiting Soon


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Think of it this way - Don't have to keep refreshing immitracker/immi account till 5th June . It really helps to work a little in peace or focus somewhere else! 



internationalcanuck said:


> Thats depressing...


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Ah there you go. So if we put Russian as filter, all the guys who are on immitracker have either been contacted or granted barring one (I would be worried if that was me, as COs have jumped him/her). 

In a nutshell, for you there was hardly a queue (This actually shows there may be country wise queues/COs as even quite a lot of Chinese folks have received the VISA, who had applied in Mar/Apr and queues for Singapore/Philli too looks different on immitracker. And who can forget the Online queue.



Tony12345 said:


> Oh, I'm the Russian guy... tony... something on the tracker
> I'll update my settings on the forum, don't know why I'm from New Delhi


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

i really hope too... waiting is very boring,,, 



maulikdoshi82 said:


> I'm guessing a 10 days of break for new applications. Some patterns as per me . Most likely due to they started processing new documents and are either analysing them, contacting external agencies or waiting for local government response. Expecting it to pick up around 5th June onwards for another batch processing. Till then it'll be 2-3 applications majorly pre-Nov or early Nov applications who have responded.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

your grant is around the corner looking at the trends and basis all checks go through i.e. docs are proper. Most likely they are either looking at your case or awaiting some input. (my estimates only, so if it doesn't go the way, please don't shoot the messenger ). 

Not sure about ICT getting a call, as on immi, I see only 30% of cases with 261111 having to go through Employment Verification. Request the immi admins to add interview date too on it, if possible.

p.s. Don't see any record of 261111 on 4th Dec on immi.



hsingh1313 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa dated 04th Dec'17, with the help of an agent (261111; 70Pts) and still application status shows received.
> Had a word with my agent yesterday and I was told that in June the pace will be more slower than what is now, as the Financial new year is approaching and DHA awaits any or new polices to be introduced thus lower grant rates, with him 2 days back only 1 & 7 Dec'17 cases was granted visa (DG) and mine is 4rth Dec, so not sure how this is all getting processed as Immi tracker tells a diff story altogether, is there any way to analyze the current situation and anticipate my Grant time.
> 
> Also, I was told to be prepared for a call from AU HC, as for ICT he mentioned they do an interview, how correct is this statement and what all one should be prepared for?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ***************
> Regards
> Singh
> 261111
> 70- EOI pts
> Invited - 09 Nov'17
> Lodged - 4th Dec'17
> App Status - Received
> CO Contact - I hope not fingers crossed
> Grant - Awaiting Soon


----------



## wahajmeer

Hi,

Do we have to upload a passport size photograph for all the applicants? If yes then what document category does this come under?

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
LODGED ON 02-04-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## k.amarjeet01

wahajmeer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we have to upload a passport size photograph for all the applicants? If yes then what document category does this come under?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
> INVITED ON 07-03-18
> LODGED ON 02-04-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


Not mandatory.


----------



## wahajmeer

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Not mandatory.


Thank you! Thought so too..

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
LODGED ON 02-04-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## splunk

hsingh1313 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa dated 04th Dec'17, with the help of an agent (261111; 70Pts) and still application status shows received.
> Had a word with my agent yesterday and I was told that in June the pace will be more slower than what is now, as the Financial new year is approaching and DHA awaits any or new polices to be introduced thus lower grant rates, with him 2 days back only 1 & 7 Dec'17 cases was granted visa (DG) and mine is 4rth Dec, so not sure how this is all getting processed as Immi tracker tells a diff story altogether, is there any way to analyze the current situation and anticipate my Grant time.
> 
> Also, I was told to be prepared for a call from AU HC, as for ICT he mentioned they do an interview, how correct is this statement and what all one should be prepared for?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ***************
> Regards
> Singh
> 261111
> 70- EOI pts
> Invited - 09 Nov'17
> Lodged - 4th Dec'17
> App Status - Received
> CO Contact - I hope not fingers crossed
> Grant - Awaiting Soon


Hi,
What is the Interview all about? Is this specific only for ICT Business Analyst? Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## hsingh1313

Not sure what it will all about if called, the reason seeking support from forum if anyone faced any such interview.

BR/Singh


----------



## hsingh1313

Hi Maulik,

Yes, all docs are uploaded and so that part is good i believe.
So, hoping to get the Grant soon.

BR/Singh


----------



## maddy1085

Hi NB,
Do we need to include siblings also along with parents in non migrating family members section? Do we need to include parents and siblings of spouse too in this section


----------



## sonalisheetal

Regarding Auto update in points :

Hi All, I am not sure whether i have kept blank date in To date option in skill assessment. But when i logged in, i am able to this as a mandatory field. Can some one help me in this regard. I will be completing 7yrs in this September. Whether i will receive 5 additional points or not. Applied with 65 points under 2613*

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Binnie

Hi hsingh1313 I have faced interview call from AHC back in November. They asked very general questions regarding my studies like when I started every course/ duration of each course in Australia and about college names. As I was having no work experience so nothing for that. As I have scored 90 each in Pte so they asked where I took coaching/ how many times I gave the exam where I gave exam, all such questions nothing more.


----------



## GUNBUN

hsingh1313 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa dated 04th Dec'17, with the help of an agent (261111; 70Pts) and still application status shows received.
> Had a word with my agent yesterday and I was told that in June the pace will be more slower than what is now, as the Financial new year is approaching and DHA awaits any or new polices to be introduced thus lower grant rates, with him 2 days back only 1 & 7 Dec'17 cases was granted visa (DG) and mine is 4rth Dec, so not sure how this is all getting processed as Immi tracker tells a diff story altogether, is there any way to analyze the current situation and anticipate my Grant time.
> 
> Also, I was told to be prepared for a call from AU HC, as for ICT he mentioned they do an interview, how correct is this statement and what all one should be prepared for?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ***************
> Regards
> Singh
> 261111
> 70- EOI pts
> Invited - 09 Nov'17
> Lodged - 4th Dec'17
> App Status - Received
> CO Contact - I hope not fingers crossed
> Grant - Awaiting Soon


Regarding AU HC interview - It can happen with anyone. what I have learnt from this forum is below :

To start with - they may ask basic things like which visa subclass you applied, category, EOI details, your education / companies - start & end dates. This is just to check how prepared you are.

Then they will come to main point - They may ask you to summarize your roles & responsibility in bullet points but they will warn you not to read it from your reference letter / stat doc. submitted. This is with an intent to drill you word by word whatever you speak. 

No one expect such calls but one should be 24/7 ready for same, it can come anytime during working hours.


----------



## abhi2018

Binnie said:


> Hi hsingh1313 I have faced interview call from AHC back in November. They asked very general questions regarding my studies like when I started every course/ duration of each course in Australia and about college names. As I was having no work experience so nothing for that. As I have scored 90 each in Pte so they asked where I took coaching/ how many times I gave the exam where I gave exam, all such questions nothing more.


My case is similar to yours. Used PY to get the ACS assessment and 5 points. 

Fingers crossed I don't get an interview call


----------



## kazi.nusrah

Can any1 tell me how to get course syllabus as m syllabus is 10 yr old and college library doent have it. Incase if i do not get the course syllabus even from the main university library then what should i do???


----------



## internationalcanuck

1 visa grant on immitracker, a russain applicant that lodged in Feb 2018!
Maybe as a fun way to distract from tension of waiting we can make bets on how many visa grants will show up on immitracker on a certain day, the winner gets the pot of money! :cheer2:


----------



## maddy1085

Hi guys..in the 189 visa lodge online application there is a section for declaring "Non-migrating" family unit
.So here do we need to give details about our parents and siblings? Do we also need to give details about spouse's parents and siblings? Are these details mandatory or optional?


----------



## maddy1085

maddy1085 said:


> Hi guys..in the 189 visa lodge online application there is a section for declaring "Non-migrating" family unit
> .So here do we need to give details about our parents and siblings? Do we also need to give details about spouse's parents and siblings? Are these details mandatory or optional?


Can anyone please reply to it..as all of you waiting for granted would have responded to this section. I am currently in process of comy this application..So urgently need this clarification..
Thanks in advance!


----------



## perfect_devil

maddy1085 said:


> Can anyone please reply to it..as all of you waiting for granted would have responded to this section. I am currently in process of comy this application..So urgently need this clarification..
> Thanks in advance!


No. Don't give any family member details there if they are not migrating with you.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

maddy1085 said:


> Hi guys..in the 189 visa lodge online application there is a section for declaring "Non-migrating" family unit
> .So here do we need to give details about our parents and siblings? Do we also need to give details about spouse's parents and siblings? Are these details mandatory or optional?




Give details of Main applicant’s parents in non-migrating section. Siblings not required.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

rahulpop1 said:


> Give details of Main applicant’s parents in non-migrating section. Siblings not required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No he should not.
Definition of family unit can be found here:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/489/documents-non-migrating-family.aspx

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> 1 visa grant on immitracker, a russain applicant that lodged in Feb 2018!
> 
> Maybe as a fun way to distract from tension of waiting we can make bets on how many visa grants will show up on immitracker on a certain day, the winner gets the pot of money! :cheer2:




Hahaha. I bet 4 grants today.. 
Well I think it’s going to take a while for Indian applicants because of the number of applications. Earlier it never used to be prioritised based on country of applicant but now it seems they have prioritised it somehow like that. Just like for Green Card queue of US.
Russians, Singaporeans, Chinese and people from other countries are getting it faster because of “relatively” low number of applications. Yes I included Chinese as well as it is quite evident from immitracker that Indians have applied more than Chinese. That’s why people of these countries are getting it quicker. Indians on the other hand are stuck at 4th Jan I guess. There may be few applicants who have not reported it on immitracker but the date should still remain close to 4th Jan 2018. 
Of course highest priority is onshore people and then this logic. 

Well it’s just an analysis based on data of immitracker with error margin of 100%..

If you guys apply filter on Country as well, you will understand what I said above. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

perfect_devil said:


> No he should not.
> Definition of family unit can be found here:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/489/documents-non-migrating-family.aspx
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk




Oh yes. You are right here. 
I have provided family details on Form 80. 
Great stuff..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyRajwani

Hi, 

I was hoping someone could assist me with my visa query. 

Brief history, I am currently in Australia, lodged my 189 visa and I am claiming points for relevant employment.

I was contacted by the CO requesting for "Monthly social security payments (EPF Contributions) for employees"

Is this document, for superannuation? or something else? 

I havent come across this document in the initial checklist, or anywhere else on immi website. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Minkuziii

Quick help needed. How to contact DIBP?

Hey,

I have lodged 189 visa on 10 dec 2017. Got an immi assessment commencement email on 22 may 2018 from Adelaide. 

I have done my medicals on 1st dec 2017 and already uploaded it along with form 815. As per my understanding medical is only valid for 6 months if you fill in health undertaking form which is 815.

Now 6 months are geting over on 1st June and only 2 days are remaining for me to receive my pr before medical expires. 

I am thinking to give them a call to explain this situation which they may already aware of but, i thought of giving it a try.

How can i contact them? Tried several number searched online and through their website but i heard only automated voice system with no option to proceed further.

Any help?


----------



## maddy1085

rahulpop1 said:


> perfect_devil said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he should not.
> Definition of family unit can be found here:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/489/documents-non-migrating-family.aspx
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. You are right here.
> I have provided family details on Form 80.
> Great stuff..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot both of you!!


----------



## Jiju

Hi all need a quick advice we applied for 189 visa on 3rd nov got 2nd CO contact on 3rd May for sending my PTE score online.Suddenly today we realized that our qatar PCC has 6months validity & it has expired on 18th April but the CO didn’t ask for it but we r afraid we get a third contact from them asking for the renewed PCC.its a long process & now we don’t stay in Qatar also.My question is what should we do now??shall we wait for DHA to come back to us taking a chance they might not ask for it or we should start processing it knowing for sure they ll ask.at a fix plz help


----------



## internationalcanuck

You're right.
The trend is definitely the best case Indans who lodged in December some seem to be receiving grants, but judging by queries here, there is a huge backlog of indian applicants dealing with case officer contacts.

China, Malaysia, Singapore (and now Russia) all seem to be getting grants in 2018.

Oddly Europeans, Americans and Canadians don't seem to be getting the priority the chinese are. BOO :-(

Regarding Chinese, I think most chinese seek the PR route going to university in Australia and then potentially employer sponsorship. Also perhaps Chinese are just not as aware of myimmitracker and expatforum. Given their huge population, someone probably has their own tracking website in mandarin.



rahulpop1 said:


> Hahaha. I bet 4 grants today..
> Well I think it’s going to take a while for Indian applicants because of the number of applications. Earlier it never used to be prioritised based on country of applicant but now it seems they have prioritised it somehow like that. Just like for Green Card queue of US.
> Russians, Singaporeans, Chinese and people from other countries are getting it faster because of “relatively” low number of applications. Yes I included Chinese as well as it is quite evident from immitracker that Indians have applied more than Chinese. That’s why people of these countries are getting it quicker. Indians on the other hand are stuck at 4th Jan I guess. There may be few applicants who have not reported it on immitracker but the date should still remain close to 4th Jan 2018.
> Of course highest priority is onshore people and then this logic.
> 
> Well it’s just an analysis based on data of immitracker with error margin of 100%..
> 
> If you guys apply filter on Country as well, you will understand what I said above.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

*Issue with Content Printed on Reference Letter*

Hi All,

I need little help on my reference letter. 
Today, I got my reference letter from my current company and below are the details of the same.


May 28, 2018
Australian Computer Society
Australia.

RE: Letter for the purpose of validation of skills by Australian Computer Society.

This letter is being issued to *Employee Name*, *Emp ID*, on his request, for the purpose of validation of skills by Australian Computer Society. This letter is to confirm that *Employee Name* is employed with *Company Name* as a *full-time employee *in Bengaluru India from *March 20, 20XX*. During his tenure, He was deputed to United Kingdom from *August 15, 20XX to February 10, 20XX*. He is currently designated as *Software Engineer*.

During his tenure at *Company Name*, *Employee Name* worked on the following –

• Requirement gathering, creating technical specifications, designing and developing of simple and complex applications following agile methodology.
• Designing, developing, enhancing and maintaining code in SSIS, Visual Basic (MS Excel, MS Access), VB.NET, C# and XML based applications.
• Migrating several large databases from MS Access and SQL Server to higher SQL versions using migration assistant tools and techniques.
• Identifying system deficiencies and performance issues and providing service improvement strategies.
• Creating and maintaining several documents containing information on technical specifications, knowledge transfer, effort estimation, functional changes, query and defect tracking.
• Performing extensive unit, system, regression and integration testing of applications using standard techniques to ensure that the application performs as per requirement.
• Providing guidance to the team as an application and technology SME for applications written in VBA, VB6, SSIS and SQL.


*Yours Sincerely,
xyz

Lead HR
Company Name*


I can see some issue on reference letter:

1. Start Date is not in correct date format(it should have been DD/MM/YY)
2. No End Date as "To Date"
3. Full time employee is there but 20 hours or more per week is missing
4. Company stamp is missing but the letter is on company letterhead with HR signature & contact details.


Kindly advise if the above issues needs some action or can be ignored. Will ACS accept this letter as valid for assessment? 

Any help in this matter would be much appreciated!! 

Thanks in Advance

Regards
Ankur
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

Total - 189(75), 190(70)

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## smaikap

GUNBUN said:


> Regarding AU HC interview - It can happen with anyone. what I have learnt from this forum is below :
> 
> To start with - they may ask basic things like which visa subclass you applied, category, EOI details, your education / companies - start & end dates. This is just to check how prepared you are.
> 
> Then they will come to main point - They may ask you to summarize your roles & responsibility in bullet points but they will warn you not to read it from your reference letter / stat doc. submitted. This is with an intent to drill you word by word whatever you speak.
> 
> No one expect such calls but one should be 24/7 ready for same, it can come anytime during working hours.


This is news for me!!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hsingh1313

GUNBUN said:


> Regarding AU HC interview - It can happen with anyone. what I have learnt from this forum is below :
> 
> To start with - they may ask basic things like which visa subclass you applied, category, EOI details, your education / companies - start & end dates. This is just to check how prepared you are.
> 
> Then they will come to main point - They may ask you to summarize your roles & responsibility in bullet points but they will warn you not to read it from your reference letter / stat doc. submitted. This is with an intent to drill you word by word whatever you speak.
> 
> No one expect such calls but one should be 24/7 ready for same, it can come anytime during working hours.


Thnx for sharing an update on the subject, hope to see grant without any Interview or CO contact ..Fingers:fingerscrossed: Crossed


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Hahaha. I bet 4 grants today..
> Well I think it’s going to take a while for Indian applicants because of the number of applications. Earlier it never used to be prioritised based on country of applicant but now it seems they have prioritised it somehow like that. Just like for Green Card queue of US.
> Russians, Singaporeans, Chinese and people from other countries are getting it faster because of “relatively” low number of applications. Yes I included Chinese as well as it is quite evident from immitracker that Indians have applied more than Chinese. That’s why people of these countries are getting it quicker. Indians on the other hand are stuck at 4th Jan I guess. There may be few applicants who have not reported it on immitracker but the date should still remain close to 4th Jan 2018.
> Of course highest priority is onshore people and then this logic.
> 
> Well it’s just an analysis based on data of immitracker with error margin of 100%..
> 
> If you guys apply filter on Country as well, you will understand what I said above.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Brother rahulpop1 & internationalcanuck,

Pls. dont end up today creating fake profiles on immitracker if the actual grants does not tally with both of yours prediction 

Btw, one should not put filter on "Indian" applicants. Immitracker is already full packed with Indian applicants :lol: ......

Both - Pls. maintain your attendance (morning & evening) 

Cheers!
GunBun.


----------



## randeep19492

GUNBUN said:


> Brother rahulpop1 & internationalcanuck,
> 
> 
> 
> Pls. dont end up today creating fake profiles on immitracker if the actual grants does not tally with both of yours prediction
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, one should not put filter on "Indian" applicants. Immitracker is already full packed with Indian applicants :lol: ......
> 
> 
> 
> Both - Pls. maintain your attendance (morning & evening)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> GunBun.




Well said Gun Bun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsingh1313

hsingh1313 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa dated 04th Dec'17, with the help of an agent (261111; 70Pts) and still application status shows received.
> Had a word with my agent yesterday and I was told that in June the pace will be more slower than what is now, as the Financial new year is approaching and DHA awaits any or new polices to be introduced thus lower grant rates, with him 2 days back only 1 & 7 Dec'17 cases was granted visa (DG) and mine is 4rth Dec, so not sure how this is all getting processed as Immi tracker tells a diff story altogether, is there any way to analyze the current situation and anticipate my Grant time.
> 
> Also, I was told to be prepared for a call from AU HC, as for ICT he mentioned they do an interview, how correct is this statement and what all one should be prepared for?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ***************
> Regards
> Singh
> 261111
> 70- EOI pts
> Invited - 09 Nov'17
> Lodged - 4th Dec'17
> App Status - Received
> CO Contact - I hope not fingers crossed
> Grant - Awaiting Soon


Guys, With grace and blessings of God and my parents, I got my Grant today :cheer2: 
Last date to reach - 14Nov'2018 :cheer2:

P.S: I do not have Immi Tracker Account so won't be able to update the Immi Tracker.


----------



## hrpritz

hsingh1313 said:


> hsingh1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa dated 04th Dec'17, with the help of an agent (261111; 70Pts) and still application status shows received.
> Had a word with my agent yesterday and I was told that in June the pace will be more slower than what is now, as the Financial new year is approaching and DHA awaits any or new polices to be introduced thus lower grant rates, with him 2 days back only 1 & 7 Dec'17 cases was granted visa (DG) and mine is 4rth Dec, so not sure how this is all getting processed as Immi tracker tells a diff story altogether, is there any way to analyze the current situation and anticipate my Grant time.
> 
> Also, I was told to be prepared for a call from AU HC, as for ICT he mentioned they do an interview, how correct is this statement and what all one should be prepared for?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ***************
> Regards
> Singh
> 261111
> 70- EOI pts
> Invited - 09 Nov'17
> Lodged - 4th Dec'17
> App Status - Received
> CO Contact - I hope not fingers crossed
> Grant - Awaiting Soon
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, With grace and blessings of God and my parents, I got my Grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last date to reach - 14Nov'2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: I do not have Immi Tracker Account so won't be able to update the Immi Tracker.
Click to expand...

Congrats dear


----------



## GUNBUN

hsingh1313 said:


> Guys, With grace and blessings of God and my parents, I got my Grant today :cheer2:
> Last date to reach - 14Nov'2018 :cheer2:
> 
> P.S: I do not have Immi Tracker Account so won't be able to update the Immi Tracker.


Congrats dear! Your interview uncertainty is now over.

Enjoy your moment!

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Amazing Congratulations!
Best of luck on this new exciting journey!



hsingh1313 said:


> Guys, With grace and blessings of God and my parents, I got my Grant today :cheer2:
> Last date to reach - 14Nov'2018 :cheer2:
> 
> P.S: I do not have Immi Tracker Account so won't be able to update the Immi Tracker.


----------



## hsingh1313

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats dear! Your interview uncertainty is now over.
> 
> Enjoy your moment!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


U bet!
Hope to see good news for everyone on forum soon!


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Congratulations dude. So no interviews for you  
Glad to know & happy to help.



hsingh1313 said:


> Guys, With grace and blessings of God and my parents, I got my Grant today :cheer2:
> Last date to reach - 14Nov'2018 :cheer2:
> 
> P.S: I do not have Immi Tracker Account so won't be able to update the Immi Tracker.


----------



## splunk

hsingh1313 said:


> Guys, With grace and blessings of God and my parents, I got my Grant today :cheer2:
> Last date to reach - 14Nov'2018 :cheer2:
> 
> P.S: I do not have Immi Tracker Account so won't be able to update the Immi Tracker.


Congrats! I hope you didnt have interview


----------



## ankmahajan

hsingh1313 said:


> Guys, With grace and blessings of God and my parents, I got my Grant today :cheer2:
> Last date to reach - 14Nov'2018 :cheer2:
> 
> P.S: I do not have Immi Tracker Account so won't be able to update the Immi Tracker.


Congratulations!


----------



## hsingh1313

splunk said:


> Congrats! I hope you didnt have interview


Nope , no interview, No EV

Regards
Singh


----------



## austaspirant

hsingh1313 said:


> Guys, With grace and blessings of God and my parents, I got my Grant today :cheer2:
> Last date to reach - 14Nov'2018 :cheer2:
> 
> P.S: I do not have Immi Tracker Account so won't be able to update the Immi Tracker.


Congrats mate!:flypig:

Buddy, what was your lodgement date?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Ankur, there are ACS related threads separately.

Still to give you details, below is the requirement mentioned by ACS:

Employment References
Each employment reference must contain:
• Start and Finish Dates of Employment – these should be specific dates in a DD/MM/YY format
• Description of Duties Performed – Required to determine the relevance of the experience to the nominated occupation
• Hours worked - Full time or Part time –must be a minimum of 20 hours per week
• Country where Employment was undertaken
• Company Letterhead and signed by the author
• Certification as a valid copy
Please Note:
• If your employment is “Current”, the employer reference should state the term “To Date” and MUST include the date the reference was written.
• Experience can only be considered up until the submission date of your application.
• Relevance to your nominated occupation is determined by the description of duties in your work reference.
• If dates or duties are unclear or open to misinterpretation, the work episode will be assessed as not suitable.
• Work experience carried out as part of a qualification is not considered for skilled employment and will be reported as “Concurrent Employment”

Go through each point and see if the letter is failing anywhere. If so, ask the HR to rewrite the letter. 



ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need little help on my reference letter.
> Today, I got my reference letter from my current company and below are the details of the same.


----------



## GUNBUN

hsingh1313 said:


> Nope , no interview, No EV
> 
> Regards
> Singh


Singh sahab,

It seems - "Grants are decided in heaven and delivered via poor people in DHA Australia".

It's your day. 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## hsingh1313

austaspirant said:


> Congrats mate!:flypig:
> 
> Buddy, what was your lodgement date?


4rth Dec.'2017 - Lodgement


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Hei, curious to know - why did you fill up the Form 815 without the request from CO? Health Undertaking has only one condition that you'll undergo checkup within 4 weeks of your arrival so not sure about it's validity. 

As per site - +61 2 6196 0196 this is the number between 9 - 5 AEST. 



Minkuziii said:


> Quick help needed. How to contact DIBP?
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa on 10 dec 2017. Got an immi assessment commencement email on 22 may 2018 from Adelaide.
> 
> I have done my medicals on 1st dec 2017 and already uploaded it along with form 815. As per my understanding medical is only valid for 6 months if you fill in health undertaking form which is 815.
> 
> Now 6 months are geting over on 1st June and only 2 days are remaining for me to receive my pr before medical expires.
> 
> I am thinking to give them a call to explain this situation which they may already aware of but, i thought of giving it a try.
> 
> How can i contact them? Tried several number searched online and through their website but i heard only automated voice system with no option to proceed further.
> 
> Any help?


----------



## black_swift

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Hei, curious to know - why did you fill up the Form 815 without the request from CO? Health Undertaking has only one condition that you'll undergo checkup within 4 weeks of your arrival so not sure about it's validity.
> 
> As per site - +61 2 6196 0196 this is the number between 9 - 5 AEST.


I have been trying to call this number for past two days (between 9-5 AEST) but everytime an automated response says our office is now closed. 

Does anyone know any other contact number?


----------



## internationalcanuck

That number is a NSW number, which includes ACT. ACT had a holiday this week, so their office may indeed be closed.



black_swift said:


> maulikdoshi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hei, curious to know - why did you fill up the Form 815 without the request from CO? Health Undertaking has only one condition that you'll undergo checkup within 4 weeks of your arrival so not sure about it's validity.
> 
> As per site - +61 2 6196 0196 this is the number between 9 - 5 AEST.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to call this number for past two days (between 9-5 AEST) but everytime an automated response says our office is now closed.
> 
> Does anyone know any other contact number?
Click to expand...


----------



## black_swift

internationalcanuck said:


> That number is a NSW number, which includes ACT. ACT had a holiday this week, so their office may indeed be closed.


I think the holiday was on Monday. I tried both yesterday and today, same automated response.


----------



## internationalcanuck

It's Australia... They aren't in any rush to get back to work lol



black_swift said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> That number is a NSW number, which includes ACT. ACT had a holiday this week, so their office may indeed be closed.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the holiday was on Monday. I tried both yesterday and today, same automated response.
Click to expand...


----------



## Minkuziii

One of my friend told me to fill it, he said its better if you do it proactively because sometimes co ask for it so in this way you can avoid a contact.

Tried this number but only automated voice.



maulikdoshi82 said:


> Hei, curious to know - why did you fill up the Form 815 without the request from CO? Health Undertaking has only one condition that you'll undergo checkup within 4 weeks of your arrival so not sure about it's validity.
> 
> As per site - +61 2 6196 0196 this is the number between 9 - 5 AEST.
> 
> 
> 
> Minkuziii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick help needed. How to contact DIBP?
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa on 10 dec 2017. Got an immi assessment commencement email on 22 may 2018 from Adelaide.
> 
> I have done my medicals on 1st dec 2017 and already uploaded it along with form 815. As per my understanding medical is only valid for 6 months if you fill in health undertaking form which is 815.
> 
> Now 6 months are geting over on 1st June and only 2 days are remaining for me to receive my pr before medical expires.
> 
> I am thinking to give them a call to explain this situation which they may already aware of but, i thought of giving it a try.
> 
> How can i contact them? Tried several number searched online and through their website but i heard only automated voice system with no option to proceed further.
> 
> Any help?
Click to expand...


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Minkuziii said:


> One of my friend told me to fill it, he said its better if you do it proactively because sometimes co ask for it so in this way you can avoid a contact.
> 
> Tried this number but only automated voice.


It's only required if you have had TB history or any health complications. Not otherwise I believe. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## black_swift

Minkuziii said:


> One of my friend told me to fill it, he said its better if you do it proactively because sometimes co ask for it so in this way you can avoid a contact.
> 
> Tried this number but only automated voice.


I was able to get through on the same number when I called around 4 PM IST. Seems the timings are in GMT. Try calling between 9 AM to 4:30 PM GMT.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

black_swift said:


> I was able to get through on the same number when I called around 4 PM IST. Seems the timings are in GMT. Try calling between 9 AM to 4:30 PM GMT.


How did it go?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nishkul

Guys, 

Myself and my wife had already selected the option while giving the PTE Academic exam that would provide access and send the score report to DIBP. Now as per my Consultant they are looking for PTE score to sent and PTE site don't allow to resend the score to DIBP. Kindly suggest what needs to be done. I have the email which I had received confirming that the scores are getting send to DIBP in Jan'18 containing my PTE Exam Registration ID.


----------



## black_swift

maulikdoshi82 said:


> How did it go?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Well, I needed some information regarding Subclass 400 visa application, when 189 is already in process. Got the doubts clarified.


----------



## niravtrivedi87

I think CO team is little active today, compared to the previous one

can see couple of grants and CO contacts


----------



## santhoshpkumar

nishkul said:


> Guys,
> 
> Myself and my wife had already selected the option while giving the PTE Academic exam that would provide access and send the score report to DIBP. Now as per my Consultant they are looking for PTE score to sent and PTE site don't allow to resend the score to DIBP. Kindly suggest what needs to be done. I have the email which I had received confirming that the scores are getting send to DIBP in Jan'18 containing my PTE Exam Registration ID.


Tell your consultant that the score is already sent to DIBP and share the email confirmation indicating that the score is sent. That is sufficient. The email will have details of the test score sent date and the order id. You would have received the email on the same day the score was sent or the next day. You don't have to do anything other than sending that email to the consultant.

The email subject will be "Confirmation of Score Report Order"


----------



## ameya_k2

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need little help on my reference letter.
> Today, I got my reference letter from my current company and below are the details of the same.
> 
> 
> May 28, 2018
> Australian Computer Society
> Australia.
> 
> RE: Letter for the purpose of validation of skills by Australian Computer Society.
> 
> This letter is being issued to *Employee Name*, *Emp ID*, on his request, for the purpose of validation of skills by Australian Computer Society. This letter is to confirm that *Employee Name* is employed with *Company Name* as a *full-time employee *in Bengaluru India from *March 20, 20XX*. During his tenure, He was deputed to United Kingdom from *August 15, 20XX to February 10, 20XX*. He is currently designated as *Software Engineer*.
> 
> During his tenure at *Company Name*, *Employee Name* worked on the following –
> 
> • Requirement gathering, creating technical specifications, designing and developing of simple and complex applications following agile methodology.
> • Designing, developing, enhancing and maintaining code in SSIS, Visual Basic (MS Excel, MS Access), VB.NET, C# and XML based applications.
> • Migrating several large databases from MS Access and SQL Server to higher SQL versions using migration assistant tools and techniques.
> • Identifying system deficiencies and performance issues and providing service improvement strategies.
> • Creating and maintaining several documents containing information on technical specifications, knowledge transfer, effort estimation, functional changes, query and defect tracking.
> • Performing extensive unit, system, regression and integration testing of applications using standard techniques to ensure that the application performs as per requirement.
> • Providing guidance to the team as an application and technology SME for applications written in VBA, VB6, SSIS and SQL.
> 
> 
> *Yours Sincerely,
> xyz
> 
> Lead HR
> Company Name*
> 
> 
> I can see some issue on reference letter:
> 
> 1. Start Date is not in correct date format(it should have been DD/MM/YY)
> 2. No End Date as "To Date"
> 3. Full time employee is there but 20 hours or more per week is missing
> 4. Company stamp is missing but the letter is on company letterhead with HR signature & contact details.
> 
> 
> Kindly advise if the above issues needs some action or can be ignored. Will ACS accept this letter as valid for assessment?
> 
> Any help in this matter would be much appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Main Applicant:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5
> PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
> PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Partner Skill - 5
> 
> Total - 189(75), 190(70)
> 
> *Spouse:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 0
> PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
> ANZSCO - 261313


Hi Ankur, 

I don't see a problem with any of the points. 
1) Some of my skill letters had dates mentioned in different formats. 
2) No End Date is also fine. The way the skill letter is worded it is clear that you are still working with them. My skill letter of the current company was worded similarly. 
3) It's either full time or number of hours per week. No issues. 
4) No issues. All my skill letters are on a company letterhead without a stamp. They have been signed by the HR with contact details. 

The above worked for me with both, ACS and DIBP. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Emu92345

189 grant received! Heard today - 30 May - that 189 visa has been granted for applicant and spouse. 

It’s been a long wait not least because of the second CO contact requesting police check from when the spousal applicant lived overseas for 11 months. Official info prior to this communication said we only needed to get police checks if lived overseas for 12+months!
ANZSCO: 134212
Date of EOI: 21/9/17
No points: 65
Date of invite: 4/10/17
Date of visa lodgement: 14/10/2017
1st CO Contact: 1/12/2017 (medical; Police check; form 80)
Submitted: 28/12/2017
2nd CO Contact: 28/3/2018 (Overseas police check)
Submitted: 7/5/2018
Visa granted: 30/5/2018
Off shore applicant from Europe


----------



## Emu92345

Forgot to add CO contact 1 also requested further evidence of employment from applicant. Provided 10 payslips over 5 years (1x every 6 months) plus end of year tax forms


----------



## RikVed

Hello Guys,

I hope you all are doing great. Actually, I am new to this forum and this would be my first post ever. I applied my visa 189 on 28th of October, 2017. Since then I have been waiting for my grant patiently. I was contacted by Case Officer for the first time on 9th of January, 2018 and was told to submit form 80 which I did on 12th of January. Then on 14th of April, 2018 I was again contacted by another Case Officer asking me to re-upload a recent Australian Police Check since the previous one was expired. I uploaded the required document on 26th of April, 2018. Since then I have been waiting for my grant but it seems like nothing is happening so far. Do you guys know how long does it take to get a grant generally after Case Officer is assigned for the second time? Should I need to call DIBP to check the status of my visa 189? Does it help at all to expedite the process? :bounce:


----------



## Sd1982

RikVed said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I hope you all are doing great. Actually, I am new to this forum and this would be my first post ever. I applied my visa 189 on 28th of October, 2017. Since then I have been waiting for my grant patiently. I was contacted by Case Officer for the first time on 9th of January, 2018 and was told to submit form 80 which I did on 12th of January. Then on 14th of April, 2018 I was again contacted by another Case Officer asking me to re-upload a recent Australian Police Check since the previous one was expired. I uploaded the required document on 26th of April, 2018. Since then I have been waiting for my grant but it seems like nothing is happening so far. Do you guys know how long does it take to get a grant generally after Case Officer is assigned for the second time? Should I need to call DIBP to check the status of my visa 189? Does it help at all to expedite the process? :bounce:


DIBP does not give in to pressure and certainly will not expedite any processing. They will simply ask you to wait.


----------



## internationalcanuck

It's now the end of May. According to Immitracker, it looks like May is the worst month out of all of 2018 for Visa grants. :-(


----------



## JennyRajwani

Hi, 

I was hoping someone could assist me with my visa query. 

Brief history, I am currently in Australia, lodged my 189 visa and I am claiming points for relevant employment.

I was contacted by the CO requesting for "Monthly social security payments (EPF Contributions) for employees"

Is this document, for superannuation? or something else? 

I havent come across this document in the initial checklist, or anywhere else on immi website. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## GUNBUN

JennyRajwani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was hoping someone could assist me with my visa query.
> 
> Brief history, I am currently in Australia, lodged my 189 visa and I am claiming points for relevant employment.
> 
> I was contacted by the CO requesting for "Monthly social security payments (EPF Contributions) for employees"
> 
> Is this document, for superannuation? or something else?
> 
> I havent come across this document in the initial checklist, or anywhere else on immi website.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


Recently many people have been asked to submit provident fund statement though it's not there in their check list.

This document shows yours & employers monthly or yearly contribution towards your PF account.

Even I submitted it yesterday for last 6 years. In India, it is nowadays online through uan portal. Previously, employer used to send yearly pdfs. 

Check with your employer / PF dept.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyRajwani

GUNBUN said:


> Recently many people have been asked to submit provident fund statement though it's not there in their check list.
> 
> This document shows yours & employers monthly or yearly contribution towards your PF account.
> 
> Even I submitted it yesterday for last 6 years. In India, it is nowadays online through uan portal. Previously, employer used to send yearly pdfs.
> 
> Check with your employer / PF dept.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Hi Gunbun, 

Thanks for the information, but I am onshore in Australia. We dont have PF here but have superannuation. Is it the same thing? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## austaspirant

JennyRajwani said:


> Hi Gunbun,
> 
> Thanks for the information, but I am onshore in Australia. We dont have PF here but have superannuation. Is it the same thing?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Yes, both are the same thing. Go and upload respective documents under superannuation.


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> It's now the end of May. According to Immitracker, it looks like May is the worst month out of all of 2018 for Visa grants. :-(


5 grants reported for 31-May so far in immitracker.

May be they are drizzling today and shower tomorrow/next week.


----------



## JennyRajwani

austaspirant said:


> Yes, both are the same thing. Go and upload respective documents under superannuation.


Okay. Great. Thank you Austaspirant and Gunbun for the information.


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> 5 grants reported for 31-May so far in immitracker.
> 
> May be they are drizzling today and shower tomorrow/next week.


I only see 3 grants in immitracker


----------



## GUNBUN

austaspirant said:


> I only see 3 grants in immitracker


That's technical glitch, click on that you will be able to see through.

5 for today.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> That's technical glitch, click on that you will be able to see through.
> 
> 5 for today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



Yes, you are right buddy!:thumb:


----------



## ankur14

ameya_k2 said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> I don't see a problem with any of the points.
> 1) Some of my skill letters had dates mentioned in different formats.
> 2) No End Date is also fine. The way the skill letter is worded it is clear that you are still working with them. My skill letter of the current company was worded similarly.
> 3) It's either full time or number of hours per week. No issues.
> 4) No issues. All my skill letters are on a company letterhead without a stamp. They have been signed by the HR with contact details.
> 
> The above worked for me with both, ACS and DIBP.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot for the details. Feeling relieved now. Just one question, did you face any issue in ACS assessment for your documents, especially R&R or SD?

Regards
Ankur
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

*Total - 189(75), 190(70)*

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## maulikdoshi82

GUNBUN said:


> 5 grants reported for 31-May so far in immitracker.
> 
> May be they are drizzling today and shower tomorrow/next week.


Next week :fingers crossed:

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## black_swift

GUNBUN said:


> That's technical glitch, click on that you will be able to see through.
> 
> 5 for today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


And the count is 6 now


----------



## maulikdoshi82

black_swift said:


> And the count is 6 now


How many CO contacted?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## black_swift

maulikdoshi82 said:


> How many CO contacted?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Total 7 grants today as per immitracker. Out of 7, 4 had CO contacts. 
Let's pray things start moving at faster pace in June. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kaanixir

this is madness


----------



## San19

hello guys. 
i want asj how could i see the immiTracker. i am new at this group. i am planing to apply for the visa now.
tx alll


----------



## richardsibanda84

Happy to announce finally got the golden email. Thank you to everyone in this forum.


----------



## seemasharma1584

richardsibanda84 said:


> Happy to announce finally got the golden email. Thank you to everyone in this forum.


Pls update immitracker and lodgement date pls.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicc227

richardsibanda84 said:


> Happy to announce finally got the golden email. Thank you to everyone in this forum.


Congrats!:rockon:

I'm from the 190 group, but also monitoring how it's going in the 189 group.


----------



## Hrn240

Hi, all. We have received our grant today 
Visa lodged 19th Feb
Docs uploaded 21th Feb without form 80
Medical done 24th Feb
Immi assessment commence 12th May
Visa granted 1st June.
Thank you all


----------



## smaikap

Hrn240 said:


> Hi, all. We have received our grant today
> Visa lodged 19th Feb
> Docs uploaded 21th Feb without form 80
> Medical done 24th Feb
> Immi assessment commence 12th May
> Visa granted 1st June.
> Thank you all


Congrats. Kindly update immitracker


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

Onshore ?


smaikap said:


> Congrats. Kindly update immitracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrn240

I have updated the immi tracker


----------



## ajay1558

Hrn240 said:


> Hi, all. We have received our grant today
> Visa lodged 19th Feb
> Docs uploaded 21th Feb without form 80
> Medical done 24th Feb
> Immi assessment commence 12th May
> Visa granted 1st June.
> Thank you all


Congrats mate


----------



## ajay1558

richardsibanda84 said:


> Happy to announce finally got the golden email. Thank you to everyone in this forum.


Congrats mate


----------



## Hrn240

J_Scorpion said:


> Onshore ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk



Yes My husband and I


----------



## rahul7star

Hrn240 said:


> Hi, all. We have received our grant today
> Visa lodged 19th Feb
> Docs uploaded 21th Feb without form 80
> Medical done 24th Feb
> Immi assessment commence 12th May
> Visa granted 1st June.
> Thank you all


wat is this Immi assessment commence ?? any status update in app is it?


----------



## Hrn240

rahul7star said:


> wat is this Immi assessment commence ?? any status update in app is it?


I guess Immi assessment commence email just means that your application has been picked up, the status didnt change, it only changed from received to finalized.


----------



## SS2017

Hi All,

I have lodged my 189 visa on 1 Dec, 2017. On 30th May, 2018 I got a CO contact to send PTE score through Pearson site. And they also asked me to send my spouse functional English document (though I already uploaded in December). 
I sent the PTE score through Pearson site and mailed them saying I provided PTE score and had earlier uploaded spouse functional English document. And also asked them if they are not satisfied with the functional English document then provide the payment details for 2nd VAC payment. 

Now my question is apart from replying to their mail, do I need to do anything to ensure I answered their query.


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> 5 grants reported for 31-May so far in immitracker.
> 
> May be they are drizzling today and shower tomorrow/next week.


Guys, the ordeal continues.......so what's our learning from this week ?

1. Our Analysis are just Analysis, they are good for our self satisfaction.
2. DHA fix invite count per round & DHA only fix no. of grants count per month.
3. Lodged cases pool is as good as lucky draw.
4. CO contact not always means that they are very serious about your case (for e.g. when they ask already submitted English score, medicals, etc.)
5. Some onshore applicants are more luckier than their counterpart.
6. More or less, Government offices works in similar way around the world.

GunBun


----------



## rahul7star

SS2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 1 Dec, 2017. On 30th May, 2018 I got a CO contact to send PTE score through Pearson site. And they also asked me to send my spouse functional English document (though I already uploaded in December).
> I sent the PTE score through Pearson site and mailed them saying I provided PTE score and had earlier uploaded spouse functional English document. And also asked them if they are not satisfied with the functional English document then provide the payment details for 2nd VAC payment.
> 
> Now my question is apart from replying to their mail, do I need to do anything to ensure I answered their query.


I thought in immi acc they will ask to upload the info & press IP button ??


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

please press information shared button on your immi account.



SS2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 1 Dec, 2017. On 30th May, 2018 I got a CO contact to send PTE score through Pearson site. And they also asked me to send my spouse functional English document (though I already uploaded in December).
> I sent the PTE score through Pearson site and mailed them saying I provided PTE score and had earlier uploaded spouse functional English document. And also asked them if they are not satisfied with the functional English document then provide the payment details for 2nd VAC payment.
> 
> Now my question is apart from replying to their mail, do I need to do anything to ensure I answered their query.


----------



## Madhu Sharma

Congratulations!!!


----------



## gerty

*CO request for Spouse functional English*

So i lodged my application on the 30th of November with 75 points,
Front-loaded my Health assessment and other required documents for myself,spouse and kids.
Was really hoping for direct grant until i got a CO request today after 6 whole months exactly on the!!


(meanwhile i had this premonition i will be suprised today with a DG,how wrong i was)

Now i had already provided primary and secondary school certificates as well as a Letter from the the dean of hubbys university stating course in school was fully taught in english..
i did not upload the transcripts and certificate as i deemed it unnecessary as it was unmentioned ( or maybe i omitted dunno how that slipped tru the cracks!) since i'm not claiming any points for spouse...

Well i have uploaded now and updated on immiaccount

I'm partly happy because the anxiety was off the chain for me as there was no communication whatsoever from (DHA)- they can do better in that area tho'...but really sad on the other hand because i do not know how long it may take to get a response?

My team is Adelaide btw and Lisa is the CO..


So guys wondering who she has assessed before and if shes really the type that gets down to business really fast.

Fingers crossed.pray for me..i'm really freaking out!


----------



## SS2017

anant.b.mahajan said:


> please press information shared button on your immi account.
> 
> 
> 
> SS2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 1 Dec, 2017. On 30th May, 2018 I got a CO contact to send PTE score through Pearson site. And they also asked me to send my spouse functional English document (though I already uploaded in December).
> I sent the PTE score through Pearson site and mailed them saying I provided PTE score and had earlier uploaded spouse functional English document. And also asked them if they are not satisfied with the functional English document then provide the payment details for 2nd VAC payment.
> 
> Now my question is apart from replying to their mail, do I need to do anything to ensure I answered their query.
Click to expand...

But I already uploaded in December. So you mean without uploading again just press IP button?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

SS2017 said:


> But I already uploaded in December. So you mean without uploading again just press IP button?


Yes. Also reattach the email from Pearson which states the order is successfully processed.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

JennyRajwani said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone could assist me with my visa query.
> 
> 
> 
> Brief history, I am currently in Australia, lodged my 189 visa and I am claiming points for relevant employment.
> 
> 
> 
> I was contacted by the CO requesting for "Monthly social security payments (EPF Contributions) for employees"
> 
> 
> 
> Is this document, for superannuation? or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> I havent come across this document in the initial checklist, or anywhere else on immi website.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.




Its an evidence of employment... not sure if ATO can provide it or your employer ina form of payslips or statements 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

richardsibanda84 said:


> Happy to announce finally got the golden email. Thank you to everyone in this forum.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

Congrats. Kindly update immitracker.

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## ss_aus_2017

Hi All,

I recently received my grant with an entry date of July11th. I am unable to travel urgently to Australia due to some personal reasons and wanted to get it extended until July end. Please let me know if anyone was able to get their date of entry extended.

Thanks


----------



## DRaj_Mistry

ss_aus_2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently received my grant with an entry date of July11th. I am unable to travel urgently to Australia due to some personal reasons and wanted to get it extended until July end. Please let me know if anyone was able to get their date of entry extended.
> 
> Thanks


Hi bro when did u apply for 189 .. when did u received it ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ss_aus_2017

I applied on Dec21st2017


----------



## ss_aus_2017

DRaj_Mistry said:


> Hi bro when did u apply for 189 .. when did u received it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I applied on Dec 21st and received the grant today


----------



## ajay1558

ss_aus_2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently received my grant with an entry date of July11th. I am unable to travel urgently to Australia due to some personal reasons and wanted to get it extended until July end. Please let me know if anyone was able to get their date of entry extended.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats


----------



## wahajmeer

Congratulations on your grant. There is a thread on this forum for that, please check as it might help.


ss_aus_2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently received my grant with an entry date of July11th. I am unable to travel urgently to Australia due to some personal reasons and wanted to get it extended until July end. Please let me know if anyone was able to get their date of entry extended.
> 
> Thanks


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=556377&share_fid=114200&share_type=t


What happens if the IED (Initial Entry Date) is missed?

Also this

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1279522&share_fid=114200&share_type=t
———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
LODGED ON 02-04-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## ajay1558

Hi,
CO in 1st contact will be reviewing until the decision is made on the case or randomly any CO can review and make decision.


----------



## ankititp

*hi*

Congrats mate, 
by the what is ur profession?



ajay1558 said:


> Congrats mate


----------



## GUNBUN

ss_aus_2017 said:


> I applied on Dec 21st and received the grant today


Congrats.pls update tracker.thanks.


Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Analytixpert

Hi Guys! I have been a constant reader of this great thread since last two months and this is my first post here... Excellent efforts by all of you


----------



## Analytixpert

I would like to propose that we should also have a whatsapp group on same theme


----------



## Analytixpert

I any group is already their, please post the valid link so i can join in too


----------



## Analytixpert

If anyone know a thread about "Visa Grant Received & what to do next" please share it... 

I once again appreciate the effort of members.. Regards


----------



## saviour23

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=844473&share_fid=114200&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Analytixpert said:


> Hi Guys! I have been a constant reader of this great thread since last two months and this is my first post here... Excellent efforts by all of you



That’s the reason we don’t have whatsapp group. People can freely come here and discuss whatever we want to discuss about the process. 



Analytixpert said:


> I would like to propose that we should also have a whatsapp group on same theme



If we start to discuss these things on WhatsApp many silent followers won’t get those updates. Also, new entrants who get the information readily available here won’t get it handy. If you read the posts here, you will get all the information you need to get going with your Visa process. Believe in opensourcing ..
If you need an ease to read these posts, you can install 3rd party apps such as Tapatalk which makes it very easy to read and post.. Still few people like to have a whatsapp group for these discussions. They may respond you with the link. I can only request to discuss things here instead to help others. Many people can learn something from the discussion. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

hey guys,

Do I need to certify from notary the documents that I've translated from a NAATI certified translator ? Or these translated documents don't need to be certified by notary ?​
:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984

Is there any chefs around?.. I am very new to this forum.. I have filed EOI (190) yesterday as a chef with only 65 points. Was just wondering if anyone can suggest me about the time frame that I should expect. I mean how long do I have to wait for the invite?


----------



## Prashanna2018

Waiting for the invite,applied with 75 points accountant in March 18


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984

Prashanna2018 said:


> Waiting for the invite,applied with 75 points accountant in March 18


So is it different for every profession or is it going to take this long for every profession?


----------



## GUNBUN

kaanixir said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Do I need to certify from notary the documents that I've translated from a NAATI certified translator ? Or these translated documents don't need to be certified by notary ?​
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


Nothing like that mentioned in DHA guidelines. If you still get there won't be any harm.

Btw, which naati translator you chose, I was also searching for one.

Anyone from India, please suggest me any option here.

TIA,

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## maddy1085

Hi guys..Can someone please reply to my below query as it is really urgent..If after getting invited on a 189 EOI I noticed an issue with the EOI that couy create mismatch with documental proof and I don't want to take that risk..then can I create a new EOI right now and apply for visa after getting invited with the new EOIor I need to wait for existing EOI to expire then create the new EOI.. PLEASE who knows the answers urgently reply as this is the critical info for me.. thanks in advance


----------



## vikaschandra

maddy1085 said:


> Hi guys..Can someone please reply to my below query as it is really urgent..If after getting invited on a 189 EOI I noticed an issue with the EOI that couy create mismatch with documental proof and I don't want to take that risk..then can I create a new EOI right now and apply for visa after getting invited with the new EOIor I need to wait for existing EOI to expire then create the new EOI.. PLEASE who knows the answers urgently reply as this is the critical info for me.. thanks in advance


You will need to proceed wih your application with the same EOI you get the ITA. 

Incase if you feel you have some mismatch you should make changes to it right away withiut delay.


----------



## maddy1085

vikaschandra said:


> maddy1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys..Can someone please reply to my below query as it is really urgent..If after getting invited on a 189 EOI I noticed an issue with the EOI that couy create mismatch with documental proof and I don't want to take that risk..then can I create a new EOI right now and apply for visa after getting invited with the new EOIor I need to wait for existing EOI to expire then create the new EOI.. PLEASE who knows the answers urgently reply as this is the critical info for me.. thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> You will need to proceed wih your application with the same EOI you get the ITA.
> 
> Incase if you feel you have some mismatch you should make changes to it right away withiut delay.
Click to expand...

I cannot edit EOI now as it is freezed..As per my understanding there is no restriction for creating another EOI.. can anyone confirm?


----------



## GUNBUN

maulikdoshi82 said:


> I'm guessing a 10 days of break for new applications. Some patterns as per me . Most likely due to they started processing new documents and are either analysing them, contacting external agencies or waiting for local government response. Expecting it to pick up around 5th June onwards for another batch processing. Till then it'll be 2-3 applications majorly pre-Nov or early Nov applications who have responded.


Dear Maulik,

Get ready. Whether or not your Astrology business will flourish in Australia in future will be decided in another 1-2 days .

Or do you have some other predictions?

GunBun.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## eshan1367

Hi Guys,

I lodged my Visa(190) application yesterday and uploaded all required documents.
Quick Question: Do we ( My wife and I) need to fill form 80 and form 1221 and upload that too?
It that a mandatory document?
My wife and I are the 2 applicants for the visa.

Thanks.


----------



## GUNBUN

eshan1367 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my Visa(190) application yesterday and uploaded all required documents.
> Quick Question: Do we ( My wife and I) need to fill form 80 and form 1221 and upload that too?
> It that a mandatory document?
> My wife and I are the 2 applicants for the visa.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. Upload them.

In current scenario there is nothing like optional, everything is mandatory.

No one dare to have CO contact.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Ha Ha. my parrot (macbook ) has many a fortunes to tell. Was going to look for analyst but may look for Astrologer jobs too now :juggle:

:fingerscrossed: for 5th June around.



GUNBUN said:


> Dear Maulik,
> 
> Get ready. Whether or not your Astrology business will flourish in Australia in future will be decided in another 1-2 days .
> 
> Or do you have some other predictions?
> 
> GunBun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## mahaindia

Hrn240 said:


> I have updated the immi tracker


Hi, could anyone send the link of this Immitracker that everyone is mentioning about, I tried searching in this forum for this immitracker but unable to find what that immitracker is?

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kaanixir

I wish they would batch process about 600-700 people instead of about 50 like they did last year September (or was it 2016 Sept?) ...

They cleared out at least 4-6 months of applications in one month. I wonder why that happened ? Was that when they began to reduce it to 300 invitations per round so they could easily clear out half a year ?

:flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## kaanixir

mahaindia said:


> Hi, could anyone send the link of this Immitracker that everyone is mentioning about, I tried searching in this forum for this immitracker but unable to find what that immitracker is?
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated.


this immitracker that they're talking about is myimmitracker.com :drum::drum::drum:
:llama::flypig::flypig:


----------



## saviour23

https://myimmitracker.com/en/account/trackers


kaanixir said:


> this immitracker that they're talking about is myimmitracker.com :drum::drum::drum:
> :llama::flypig::flypig:


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

saviour23 said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/en/account/trackers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



:flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## mahaindia

kaanixir said:


> mahaindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could anyone send the link of this Immitracker that everyone is mentioning about, I tried searching in this forum for this immitracker but unable to find what that immitracker is?
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> this immitracker that they're talking about is myimmitracker.com
Click to expand...




saviour23 said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/en/account/trackers
> 
> 
> kaanixir said:
> 
> 
> 
> this immitracker that they're talking about is myimmitracker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




kaanixir said:


> saviour23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/account/trackers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for this quick response 👍


----------



## rahulpop1

kaanixir said:


> I wish they would batch process about 600-700 people instead of about 50 like they did last year September (or was it 2016 Sept?) ...
> 
> They cleared out at least 4-6 months of applications in one month. I wonder why that happened ? Was that when they began to reduce it to 300 invitations per round so they could easily clear out half a year ?
> 
> :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:




During this period until last year, quota for pro rata occupations used to get exhausted. That’s why hey were able to clear 2-3 months quickly.
This time it’s a different case altogether when quota is there but invites are restricted to 300 per round.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> During this period until last year, quota for pro rata occupations used to get exhausted. That’s why hey were able to clear 2-3 months quickly.
> This time it’s a different case altogether when quota is there but invites are restricted to 300 per round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Whether invites per round or grants per month - both counts are restricted/regulated by DHA.

It is not about their capacity to clear the backlog but their intention to keep everything tight.

Only God knows what cooks inside




Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone

*Finally a Final Email...which is Grant Notification...*

Hello Guys,
Just wanted to share that today I received my grant email. This day was not like everyday when I usually starts it with checking my mobile for emails to find out if there is any email which looks like the grant notification, checking Spam emails, folders, Trash, important, deleted items etc.. etc.. what all maximum can be checked out of an email client on mobile. Sometimes after few hours... I repeats the same steps on my laptop too.(Incase mobile steps were not done correctly  ) This was a level of fever which comes to anyone who is waiting for their grants after having a patience of 6+ months. The Seventh month was again like putting the back on fire. Whatever I plan anything in my day, it generally ends up in a single statement (if I get visa..... then......) And the planning goes into the pot hole. I am sure you also feel somewhat like this (Provided you lodge the application 6+ months back; Otherwise you will not able to feel this CHARM!!! AAAHhhh!!!!.....

The eighth month came into its power & today I didn't even checked my mobile as already i cleared all emails in midnight & switched it off. In the afternoon I got a though to check it out but i kept myself away by a thought (ki yaar....aata to hai nahi dekhne k baad jyada pareshaan ho jate hain)... and at the last in the evening I end up in checking my email casually to see my credit card statement. And what I saw that there was grant email which shocked me for a while and I then again checked it with refreshing the window..They were there..it meant me that I received it in real...

sorry friend to keep you bored for a long time.... Just have my details as below:

Invite: Sept 2017
App lodged: 3rd Nov 2017
Grant: 2nd June 2018
Offshore candidate.
Soft. Engineer..

feel free to ask any questions. I will try to answer it at my best....

And the last but not the least.. Good Luck to all who are waiting patiently for their Grants... Hope you get yours soon!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Whether invites per round or grants per month - both counts are restricted/regulated by DHA.
> 
> It is not about their capacity to clear the backlog but their intention to keep everything tight.
> 
> Only God knows what cooks inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




It’s quite obvious brother. Now they want to clear most cases in next FY. And why shouldn’t they?
By doing so they can make sure most of the new migrants are falling under new rules/regulations.
We can only wait until DHA clear us out. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deevan8

Lol.. it wasn't boring mate! I am sure most of us go through same stage which you mentioned in the post. Waiting time is really testing the patience.

Congrats on your grant and wish you all the best for upcoming journey! 



baruazone said:


> Hello Guys,
> Just wanted to share that today I received my grant email. This day was not like everyday when I usually starts it with checking my mobile for emails to find out if there is any email which looks like the grant notification, checking Spam emails, folders, Trash, important, deleted items etc.. etc.. what all maximum can be checked out of an email client on mobile. Sometimes after few hours... I repeats the same steps on my laptop too.(Incase mobile steps were not done correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) This was a level of fever which comes to anyone who is waiting for their grants after having a patience of 6+ months. The Seventh month was again like putting the back on fire. Whatever I plan anything in my day, it generally ends up in a single statement (if I get visa..... then......) And the planning goes into the pot hole. I am sure you also feel somewhat like this (Provided you lodge the application 6+ months back; Otherwise you will not able to feel this CHARM!!! AAAHhhh!!!!.....
> 
> The eighth month came into its power & today I didn't even checked my mobile as already i cleared all emails in midnight & switched it off. In the afternoon I got a though to check it out but i kept myself away by a thought (ki yaar....aata to hai nahi dekhne k baad jyada pareshaan ho jate hain)... and at the last in the evening I end up in checking my email casually to see my credit card statement. And what I saw that there was grant email which shocked me for a while and I then again checked it with refreshing the window..They were there..it meant me that I received it in real...
> 
> sorry friend to keep you bored for a long time.... Just have my details as below:
> 
> Invite: Sept 2017
> App lodged: 3rd Nov 2017
> Grant: 2nd June 2018
> Offshore candidate.
> Soft. Engineer..
> 
> feel free to ask any questions. I will try to answer it at my best....
> 
> And the last but not the least.. Good Luck to all who are waiting patiently for their Grants... Hope you get yours soon!!!!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## rahulpop1

baruazone said:


> Hello Guys,
> Just wanted to share that today I received my grant email. This day was not like everyday when I usually starts it with checking my mobile for emails to find out if there is any email which looks like the grant notification, checking Spam emails, folders, Trash, important, deleted items etc.. etc.. what all maximum can be checked out of an email client on mobile. Sometimes after few hours... I repeats the same steps on my laptop too.(Incase mobile steps were not done correctly  ) This was a level of fever which comes to anyone who is waiting for their grants after having a patience of 6+ months. The Seventh month was again like putting the back on fire. Whatever I plan anything in my day, it generally ends up in a single statement (if I get visa..... then......) And the planning goes into the pot hole. I am sure you also feel somewhat like this (Provided you lodge the application 6+ months back; Otherwise you will not able to feel this CHARM!!! AAAHhhh!!!!.....
> 
> The eighth month came into its power & today I didn't even checked my mobile as already i cleared all emails in midnight & switched it off. In the afternoon I got a though to check it out but i kept myself away by a thought (ki yaar....aata to hai nahi dekhne k baad jyada pareshaan ho jate hain)... and at the last in the evening I end up in checking my email casually to see my credit card statement. And what I saw that there was grant email which shocked me for a while and I then again checked it with refreshing the window..They were there..it meant me that I received it in real...
> 
> sorry friend to keep you bored for a long time.... Just have my details as below:
> 
> Invite: Sept 2017
> App lodged: 3rd Nov 2017
> Grant: 2nd June 2018
> Offshore candidate.
> Soft. Engineer..
> 
> feel free to ask any questions. I will try to answer it at my best....
> 
> And the last but not the least.. Good Luck to all who are waiting patiently for their Grants... Hope you get yours soon!!!!
> 
> Thanks!


Congratulations brother. I kind of lost while reading your post. It's more or less my story as well. Thanks for sharing the details.
Good luck..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

baruazone said:


> Hello Guys,
> Just wanted to share that today I received my grant email. This day was not like everyday when I usually starts it with checking my mobile for emails to find out if there is any email which looks like the grant notification, checking Spam emails, folders, Trash, important, deleted items etc.. etc.. what all maximum can be checked out of an email client on mobile. Sometimes after few hours... I repeats the same steps on my laptop too.(Incase mobile steps were not done correctly  ) This was a level of fever which comes to anyone who is waiting for their grants after having a patience of 6+ months. The Seventh month was again like putting the back on fire. Whatever I plan anything in my day, it generally ends up in a single statement (if I get visa..... then......) And the planning goes into the pot hole. I am sure you also feel somewhat like this (Provided you lodge the application 6+ months back; Otherwise you will not able to feel this CHARM!!! AAAHhhh!!!!.....
> 
> The eighth month came into its power & today I didn't even checked my mobile as already i cleared all emails in midnight & switched it off. In the afternoon I got a though to check it out but i kept myself away by a thought (ki yaar....aata to hai nahi dekhne k baad jyada pareshaan ho jate hain)... and at the last in the evening I end up in checking my email casually to see my credit card statement. And what I saw that there was grant email which shocked me for a while and I then again checked it with refreshing the window..They were there..it meant me that I received it in real...
> 
> sorry friend to keep you bored for a long time.... Just have my details as below:
> 
> Invite: Sept 2017
> App lodged: 3rd Nov 2017
> Grant: 2nd June 2018
> Offshore candidate.
> Soft. Engineer..
> 
> feel free to ask any questions. I will try to answer it at my best....
> 
> And the last but not the least.. Good Luck to all who are waiting patiently for their Grants... Hope you get yours soon!!!!
> 
> Thanks!


Congratulations.

Will stop checking mails from tomorrow morning and will check only in evening
May be this will work for me as well. Waiting turns 5 months.

All the best!!

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

baruazone said:


> Hello Guys,
> Just wanted to share that today I received my grant email. This day was not like everyday when I usually starts it with checking my mobile for emails to find out if there is any email which looks like the grant notification, checking Spam emails, folders, Trash, important, deleted items etc.. etc.. what all maximum can be checked out of an email client on mobile. Sometimes after few hours... I repeats the same steps on my laptop too.(Incase mobile steps were not done correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) This was a level of fever which comes to anyone who is waiting for their grants after having a patience of 6+ months. The Seventh month was again like putting the back on fire. Whatever I plan anything in my day, it generally ends up in a single statement (if I get visa..... then......) And the planning goes into the pot hole. I am sure you also feel somewhat like this (Provided you lodge the application 6+ months back; Otherwise you will not able to feel this CHARM!!! AAAHhhh!!!!.....
> 
> The eighth month came into its power & today I didn't even checked my mobile as already i cleared all emails in midnight & switched it off. In the afternoon I got a though to check it out but i kept myself away by a thought (ki yaar....aata to hai nahi dekhne k baad jyada pareshaan ho jate hain)... and at the last in the evening I end up in checking my email casually to see my credit card statement. And what I saw that there was grant email which shocked me for a while and I then again checked it with refreshing the window..They were there..it meant me that I received it in real...
> 
> sorry friend to keep you bored for a long time.... Just have my details as below:
> 
> Invite: Sept 2017
> App lodged: 3rd Nov 2017
> Grant: 2nd June 2018
> Offshore candidate.
> Soft. Engineer..
> 
> feel free to ask any questions. I will try to answer it at my best....
> 
> And the last but not the least.. Good Luck to all who are waiting patiently for their Grants... Hope you get yours soon!!!!
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats... now people are refreshing to see any CO contacts more than a grant .. 
Btw - No CO contacts ? No EV ? 
Is it a Direct Grant?


----------



## usernameChecksOut

Hi guys

In the ImmiAccount submission of documents, are all the recommended documents submission necessary? Some of them do not seem to apply to me and hence I did not submit anything.
I have already uploaded all required documents, but have been waiting a while since application received back in January 18. No case officer has been assigned so far to tell me of any missing documents. In fact most of the recommended stuff, are already documents submitted in the original lodgement.
Can any folks with prior experience please advise?

Thank you.


----------



## andyrent

Congrats .... 

I lodged in Jan 2018, still waiting for the grant..


----------



## andyrent

usernameChecksOut said:


> Hi guys
> 
> In the ImmiAccount submission of documents, are all the recommended documents submission necessary? Some of them do not seem to apply to me and hence I did not submit anything.
> I have already uploaded all required documents, but have been waiting a while since application received back in January 18. No case officer has been assigned so far to tell me of any missing documents. In fact most of the recommended stuff, are already documents submitted in the original lodgement.
> Can any folks with prior experience please advise?
> 
> Thank you.


I have also submitted in Jan 2018 and no case officer has yet been assigned.


----------



## sam99a

usernameChecksOut said:


> Hi guys
> 
> In the ImmiAccount submission of documents, are all the recommended documents submission necessary? Some of them do not seem to apply to me and hence I did not submit anything.
> I have already uploaded all required documents, but have been waiting a while since application received back in January 18. No case officer has been assigned so far to tell me of any missing documents. In fact most of the recommended stuff, are already documents submitted in the original lodgement.
> Can any folks with prior experience please advise?
> 
> Thank you.




It'll take at least one or one and a half month minimum for CO to be assigned depending on you've applied in January.


I myself have applied in Jan.


----------



## saviour23

Anyone knows any thread or whats app group for ppl moving to australia in August.
Please help.


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!
I can imagine the tension builds as you are waiting, having done everything you can for the submission.
Now you get to start doing more pro-active things to begin your new life in Australia.
Best of luck in the future!



baruazone said:


> Hello Guys,
> Just wanted to share that today I received my grant email. This day was not like everyday when I usually starts it with checking my mobile for emails to find out if there is any email which looks like the grant notification, checking Spam emails, folders, Trash, important, deleted items etc.. etc.. what all maximum can be checked out of an email client on mobile. Sometimes after few hours... I repeats the same steps on my laptop too.(Incase mobile steps were not done correctly  ) This was a level of fever which comes to anyone who is waiting for their grants after having a patience of 6+ months. The Seventh month was again like putting the back on fire. Whatever I plan anything in my day, it generally ends up in a single statement (if I get visa..... then......) And the planning goes into the pot hole. I am sure you also feel somewhat like this (Provided you lodge the application 6+ months back; Otherwise you will not able to feel this CHARM!!! AAAHhhh!!!!.....
> 
> The eighth month came into its power & today I didn't even checked my mobile as already i cleared all emails in midnight & switched it off. In the afternoon I got a though to check it out but i kept myself away by a thought (ki yaar....aata to hai nahi dekhne k baad jyada pareshaan ho jate hain)... and at the last in the evening I end up in checking my email casually to see my credit card statement. And what I saw that there was grant email which shocked me for a while and I then again checked it with refreshing the window..They were there..it meant me that I received it in real...
> 
> sorry friend to keep you bored for a long time.... Just have my details as below:
> 
> Invite: Sept 2017
> App lodged: 3rd Nov 2017
> Grant: 2nd June 2018
> Offshore candidate.
> Soft. Engineer..
> 
> feel free to ask any questions. I will try to answer it at my best....
> 
> And the last but not the least.. Good Luck to all who are waiting patiently for their Grants... Hope you get yours soon!!!!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## baruazone

well, it was not a direct grant... got 2 co contacts for medicals (as there were some extra medicals required...) other than that I was not asked for any extra doc.. so if we omit the medical part which was an obvious contact for me i can consider it a direct grant (for my understanding only)...



MegaRiya said:


> Congrats... now people are refreshing to see any CO contacts more than a grant ..
> Btw - No CO contacts ? No EV ?
> Is it a Direct Grant?


----------



## mitali241086

baruazone said:


> well, it was not a direct grant... got 2 co contacts for medicals (as there were some extra medicals required...) other than that I was not asked for any extra doc.. so if we omit the medical part which was an obvious contact for me i can consider it a direct grant (for my understanding only)...


Hi,

Can you please share when was your CO contacts and when did you reply to the CO?


----------



## usernameChecksOut

sam99a said:


> It'll take at least one or one and a half month minimum for CO to be assigned depending on you've applied in January.
> 
> 
> I myself have applied in Jan.


Thanks! I have also been waiting... Are all the recommended documents necessary though? Some of them relate to Australian work/uni experience, which was not part of my points assessment at all.


----------



## foxes

usernameChecksOut said:


> Thanks! I have also been waiting... Are all the recommended documents necessary though? Some of them relate to Australian work/uni experience, which was not part of my points assessment at all.




You just need to upload documents that are relevant to you. No need to worry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

baruazone said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to share that today I received my grant email. This day was not like everyday when I usually starts it with checking my mobile for emails to find out if there is any email which looks like the grant notification, checking Spam emails, folders, Trash, important, deleted items etc.. etc.. what all maximum can be checked out of an email client on mobile. Sometimes after few hours... I repeats the same steps on my laptop too.(Incase mobile steps were not done correctly  ) This was a level of fever which comes to anyone who is waiting for their grants after having a patience of 6+ months. The Seventh month was again like putting the back on fire. Whatever I plan anything in my day, it generally ends up in a single statement (if I get visa..... then......) And the planning goes into the pot hole. I am sure you also feel somewhat like this (Provided you lodge the application 6+ months back; Otherwise you will not able to feel this CHARM!!! AAAHhhh!!!!.....
> 
> 
> 
> The eighth month came into its power & today I didn't even checked my mobile as already i cleared all emails in midnight & switched it off. In the afternoon I got a though to check it out but i kept myself away by a thought (ki yaar....aata to hai nahi dekhne k baad jyada pareshaan ho jate hain)... and at the last in the evening I end up in checking my email casually to see my credit card statement. And what I saw that there was grant email which shocked me for a while and I then again checked it with refreshing the window..They were there..it meant me that I received it in real...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry friend to keep you bored for a long time.... Just have my details as below:
> 
> 
> 
> Invite: Sept 2017
> 
> App lodged: 3rd Nov 2017
> 
> Grant: 2nd June 2018
> 
> Offshore candidate.
> 
> Soft. Engineer..
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to ask any questions. I will try to answer it at my best....
> 
> 
> 
> And the last but not the least.. Good Luck to all who are waiting patiently for their Grants... Hope you get yours soon!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Many congratulations!!! Your post was not boring at all...shows how passionately you want something. What is your IED?



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone

its august 18.


Ausysdhome said:


> Many congratulations!!! Your post was not boring at all...shows how passionately you want something. What is your IED?
> 
> 
> 
> PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone

Thanks everyone for your wishes.. Hope you all get your grants soon..

Let me know incase of any query. i will try to reply at my best.

Thanks!


----------



## Ausysdhome

baruazone said:


> its august 18.


Thanks. Could you also let me know your PCC and Medical dates? I just want to see how is the IED calculated. Traditionally it has been within a year of PCC/Medicals whichever is earlier.


----------



## ihaleem9

Quick clarification - is IED expected to be before PCC or medical expire whichever comes first or within one year of PCC or medical expiry?


----------



## tajender

*Congratulations for your grant!!*

Many congratulations on receiving your well deserved grant:whoo:.

I have a query regarding medicals. I am assuming that you got a contact for additional tests that you had to undergo. What was the status of your medicals prior to CO contact? Was it "Health Clearance Provided - No action required" or it indicated that you might need to undergo additional tests?





baruazone said:


> well, it was not a direct grant... got 2 co contacts for medicals (as there were some extra medicals required...) other than that I was not asked for any extra doc.. so if we omit the medical part which was an obvious contact for me i can consider it a direct grant (for my understanding only)...


----------



## kinnu369

ihaleem9 said:


> Quick clarification - is IED expected to be before PCC or medical expire whichever comes first or within one year of PCC or medical expiry?


Point 1 is correct if you get it within a year and point 2 cannot be predicted as we cant say firmly that grant will be given in a year (if your case is more complicated). In general, IED is expected within a year and earlier of pcc and medicals. Good luck!


----------



## SS2017

maulikdoshi82 said:


> SS2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I already uploaded in December. So you mean without uploading again just press IP button?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Also reattach the email from Pearson which states the order is successfully processed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the response. 

Just one question, In immi account I can see the button name as: 
"I confirm i have provided information as requested"

Is this the IP button that we are talking?


----------



## Akon

Hello! 
I recently received state nomination for Tasmania. My English test and CPA assessment is expiring in 4 days. My application has been lodged but I didn’t receive any email about an officer being assigned to my case. I am confused if they will accept my test and assessment in this case since I have already lodged the application. Do you guys know If there’s any way I could contact them directly and ask or if any of you have a similar experience please guide me. 
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Akon said:


> Hello!
> I recently received state nomination for Tasmania. My English test and CPA assessment is expiring in 4 days. My application has been lodged but I didn’t receive any email about an officer being assigned to my case. I am confused if they will accept my test and assessment in this case since I have already lodged the application. Do you guys know If there’s any way I could contact them directly and ask or if any of you have a similar experience please guide me.
> Thanks


as long as you have ita and lodged its fine.


----------



## austaspirant

No grants till now today, hoping a super duper week for all of us, who are eagerly waiting for their grants! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Looks like DIBP has off whenever one of the states has off :bolt:. Today it's WA day.



austaspirant said:


> No grants till now today, hoping a super duper week for all of us, who are eagerly waiting for their grants! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Areeb126

Dear expat family, seniors and experience members,

Keeping in view my signature, please tell my chances of invite.
I would love to see your reply.

Thanks


----------



## Ausysdhome

Areeb126 said:


> Dear expat family, seniors and experience members,
> 
> Keeping in view my signature, please tell my chances of invite.
> I would love to see your reply.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
You will not get an invite with 65 points. Try to improve your score in English and then claim 10 more points. If IELTS is tough for you, go for PTE-A.


----------



## internationalcanuck

65 is too low for engineering these days to get an invite.




Areeb126 said:


> Dear expat family, seniors and experience members,
> 
> Keeping in view my signature, please tell my chances of invite.
> I would love to see your reply.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## SS2017

SS2017 said:


> maulikdoshi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I already uploaded in December. So you mean without uploading again just press IP button?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Also reattach the email from Pearson which states the order is successfully processed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for the response.
> 
> Just one question, In immi account I can see the button name as:
> "I confirm i have provided information as requested"
> 
> Is this the IP button that we are talking?
Click to expand...

Any help here please?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Hei buddy, though I think it's the same but as I haven't seen it myself - can't comment.

Seniors - Anyone - who had CO contact and provided documents - please help to SS.



SS2017 said:


> Any help here please?


----------



## pkk0574

SS2017 said:


> Thank you so much for the response.
> 
> Just one question, In immi account I can see the button name as:
> "I confirm i have provided information as requested"
> 
> Is this the IP button that we are talking?




I was recently asked to resubmit my PCC and I had the same button displayed to me. In fact I too had raised the same query in the forum.

Just attach the documents first and then click on this button.

In my case, after I uploaded the documents and clicked the button, my status changed to Further Assessment.

I assume this must have been a recent change where this button has replaced the Information Provided button.

Waiting patiently since then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eshan1367

Hi guys
I have a query regarding birth certificate. 
I have uploaded scanned copy of my 10th mark sheet as an alternative for birth certificate. 
Will tht work?


----------



## GUNBUN

eshan1367 said:


> Hi guys
> I have a query regarding birth certificate.
> I have uploaded scanned copy of my 10th mark sheet as an alternative for birth certificate.
> Will tht work?


I have done same. Had learned from this forum that it works.


Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## SS2017

pkk0574 said:


> SS2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the response.
> 
> Just one question, In immi account I can see the button name as:
> "I confirm i have provided information as requested"
> 
> Is this the IP button that we are talking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was recently asked to resubmit my PCC and I had the same button displayed to me. In fact I too had raised the same query in the forum.
> 
> Just attach the documents first and then click on this button.
> 
> In my case, after I uploaded the documents and clicked the button, my status changed to Further Assessment.
> 
> I assume this must have been a recent change where this button has replaced the Information Provided button.
> 
> Waiting patiently since then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you all for the responses. 

I uploaded the required document. 
Pressed the "I confirm i have provided information as requested " button and replied to their mail that I have uploaded the functional English document and sent PTE score online.


Hope they are fine with my response. 

Waiting for the grant 🙂


----------



## Ravicrm09

Does anyone know if there's any forum/whatsapp group for SAP Jobs in Australia.


----------



## baruazone

yes hit that button if all information is provided from your end..


SS2017 said:


> Any help here please?


----------



## Areeb126

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> You will not get an invite with 65 points. Try to improve your score in English and then claim 10 more points. If IELTS is tough for you, go for PTE-A.


Sir,
Can you please share some tips about PTE. I have never appeared in it.
Though I appeared many times in ielts for this exam, just because PTE is not in Pakistan.


----------



## Areeb126

internationalcanuck said:


> 65 is too low for engineering these days to get an invite.


Sir,

Any chances for july ??


----------



## ihaleem9

Ravicrm09 said:


> Does anyone know if there's any forum/whatsapp group for SAP Jobs in Australia.


If there's not one, you should create one!


----------



## Tony12345

Where are you finding this "I have submitted all info" button? I don't see it anywhere :-( I've replied to the the CO email, uploaded the docs, but don't see this button anywhere


----------



## shambalaya

No action so far today. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

shambalaya said:


> No action so far today.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Seems only Pixel owners are monitoring today.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mitali241086

Hi all,

My application is being handled by my agent. I have imported my application to my immi account and can see the progress. I can see 'I confirm I have provided information as requested' button at the bottom of the 'Attach documents' screen. But all my documents have been uploaded long ago and recently after CO asked for medicals, I have cleared that too. Do I need to click the button now? Is it mandatory? Any advice from senior members is appreciated.



pkk0574 said:


> I was recently asked to resubmit my PCC and I had the same button displayed to me. In fact I too had raised the same query in the forum.
> 
> Just attach the documents first and then click on this button.
> 
> In my case, after I uploaded the documents and clicked the button, my status changed to Further Assessment.
> 
> I assume this must have been a recent change where this button has replaced the Information Provided button.
> 
> Waiting patiently since then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

shambalaya said:


> No action so far today.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Extended holiday!? Damn, this is getting difficult to predict 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My application is being handled by my agent. I have imported my application to my immi account and can see the progress. I can see 'I confirm I have provided information as requested' button at the bottom of the 'Attach documents' screen. But all my documents have been uploaded long ago and recently after CO asked for medicals, I have cleared that too. Do I need to click the button now? Is it mandatory? Any advice from senior members is appreciated.


Every time CO requests for more information, "Information provided" option will be activated. Once the requested info is attached, you need to press the "Info..provided" button. Also, If CO has requested to revert on mail then pls reply on mail too about the information provided.

On the other hand, if you urself are attaching any additional info required for ur case then there is no need for mail or IP button. Just upload the doc under the suitable category.


----------



## mohdjahangir

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Extended holiday!? Damn, this is getting difficult to predict
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


190 application has got fast processing while 189 is very very slow.

They are teaching 189 applicants to be more patient


----------



## internationalcanuck

Very Odd, mine and GunBuns posts were deleted?


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Very Odd, mine and GunBuns posts were deleted?


hmm...... 

at-least our user id exist till now  

Couldn't understand which forum rule we broke.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Glad to see I'm not going crazy!
Also an old private message I replied to showed up as a "new private message", without my reply.
I think something odd is happening on the website that's not just our posts.


GUNBUN said:


> hmm......
> 
> at-least our user id exist till now
> 
> Couldn't understand which forum rule we broke.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My application is being handled by my agent. I have imported my application to my immi account and can see the progress. I can see 'I confirm I have provided information as requested' button at the bottom of the 'Attach documents' screen. But all my documents have been uploaded long ago and recently after CO asked for medicals, I have cleared that too. Do I need to click the button now? Is it mandatory? Any advice from senior members is appreciated.


Hi Mitali,

Can u plz explain the process of importing application. 
What details are required to import it.....will appreciate if you explain it step by step.


----------



## kaniltoraman

Guys, this much of uncertainty is really frustrating. that's for sure.


----------



## kaanixir

they are probably preparing to batch process thousands of applications at once like they did back in September.

This explains.

:flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:


----------



## Harkanwal18

Is there any kind of problem at the time of verification if the person is not employed or not working.


----------



## mohdjahangir

Hi Guys

Based on my recent data analysis, 189 - March 2018 applications will start processing in Aug 2018. With the same data, Feb 18 applications will hit in July 18.

So, guys...wait and watch and start preparing for your next phase of migration i.e. the hardest part...Job Searching 

Good luck to all


----------



## SMAusMig

My recent posts seem to be gone. Wonder how that happened.
Anyway first grant for today recorded in Immitracker for application lodged on 13th Dec 2017.


----------



## GUNBUN

SMAusMig said:


> My recent posts seem to be gone. Wonder how that happened.
> Anyway first grant for today recorded in Immitracker for application lodged on 13th Dec 2017.


Same happened with mine & internationalcanuck posts, may be technical glitch.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

How about applying the tourist visa now and be there for couple of months and hopefully by the time PR gets done. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

mohdjahangir said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Based on my recent data analysis, 189 - March 2018 applications will start processing in Aug 2018. With the same data, Feb 18 applications will hit in July 18.
> 
> So, guys...wait and watch and start preparing for your next phase of migration i.e. the hardest part...Job Searching
> 
> Good luck to all


Based on data, I can be sure that half of Dec-17 and full Jan-18 is yet to be processed.

Next Monday is a national holiday including Adelaide.

If they are in a mood of batch processing, I expect that they would deliver some good numbers before Friday.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Holiday applies to only 189 visa processing COs 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

maulikdoshi82 said:


> How about applying the tourist visa now and be there for couple of months and hopefully by the time PR gets done.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


is this even possible ? I think it would get refused ? :flypig: :flypig:


----------



## internationalcanuck

I tried to post something like this earlier today, but the post was deleted lol.

Looking at immitracker, and how onshore applicants have had their visas processed within a month, I should have gone to Australia on a visit visa just before lodging my application and gotten a bridging visa. Then I would have gotten my grant within a month! lol



kaanixir said:


> is this even possible ? I think it would get refused ? :flypig: :flypig:


----------



## swatee25

internationalcanuck said:


> It's becoming winter in Australia now, so people start taking their vacations to Bali or Europe, maybe that's why it's slowed down for 189 visa applicants lol
> 
> I should have gotten a tourist visa to Australia, then applied for PR, would have gotten it granted in 1 month as an onshore applicant lol


Where is the link for visa processing?
Also, like the EOI invites, does visa grant happen on a particular day/month/week?


----------



## kaanixir

I lived in Australia for years, before I had to leave I sold my car, resigned from my job and I got my invitation 2 days after the end of my visa end date, after I left. It hurts man. But a good immigration lawyer said your visitor visa application would probably get refused and things would get further complicated - it's best to apply offshore. :flypig:










edit: I know it was sarcasm lol  Everyone wants to quickly get theirs processed with visitor visa now haha


----------



## internationalcanuck

I noticed that in the DHA immaccount application status it says received. Does anyone know how soon after submitting the application the status changes from "submitted" to "received"? Does it happen pretty quickly after submitting (i.e. doesn't really mean my application has moved down the pipeline very far) or is received and something could be happening soon?
If there is a direct grant, will it change from "Received" to "Approved"? Does "Initial Assessment" only happen for CO contacts?


----------



## internationalcanuck

You found my deleted post!



swatee25 said:


> Where is the link for visa processing?
> Also, like the EOI invites, does visa grant happen on a particular day/month/week?


----------



## kaanixir

internationalcanuck said:


> I noticed that in the DHA immaccount application status it says received. Does anyone know how soon after submitting the application the status changes from "submitted" to "received"? Does it happen pretty quickly after submitting (i.e. doesn't really mean my application has moved down the pipeline very far) or is received and something could be happening soon?
> If there is a direct grant, will it change from "Received" to "Approved"? Does "Initial Assessment" only happen for CO contacts?


in a few days 

Yes it happens very quickly after submitting, it doesn't mean anything else - it hasn't moved down the pipeline. Nothing is happening any time soon. :flypig:

Yes, it will change to approved or something that sounds positive. Yes - I.A only happen for CO contacts.


----------



## GUNBUN

kaanixir said:


> in a few days
> 
> Yes it happens very quickly after submitting, it doesn't mean anything else - it hasn't moved down the pipeline. Nothing is happening any time soon. :flypig:
> 
> Yes, it will change to approved or something that sounds positive. Yes - I.A only happen for CO contacts.


For D.G. it changes from received to finalized.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ravinder.529

Friends,
Is it required to update to Australia immigration if I change my job after I received grant ?


----------



## ameya_k2

eshan1367 said:


> Hi guys
> I have a query regarding birth certificate.
> I have uploaded scanned copy of my 10th mark sheet as an alternative for birth certificate.
> Will tht work?


Hi Eshan, 

I had provided the same. It worked for me.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

1 grant today - on 189. Something to cheer about 



maulikdoshi82 said:


> Extended holiday!? Damn, this is getting difficult to predict
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations.
When did you formally lodge your application?



maulikdoshi82 said:


> 1 grant today - on 189. Something to cheer about


----------



## maddy1085

maulikdoshi82 said:


> 1 grant today - on 189. Something to cheer about


Your IED?


----------



## karan27

Hi All , i am seeing a big problem coming my way and need expert advice to get best solution. I got my PR and planing to move Australia. After securing job in Australia i want to come back and get marry. My girlfriend is also a software engineer and doing good job in India. Now the problem is if she comes with me after marriage on visitor visa and parallel i apply for partner visa then it may take 15 months for getting her PR. The main concern is she cant work on visitor visa and she has to sit idle for atleast 15 months and wait for PR to start working in Australia. Sitting idle for a working women is going to be very hard. If someone knows any solution to this problem then i will be really obliged. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

maddy1085 said:


> Your IED?


I wish. Not yet granted man. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations.
> When did you formally lodge your application?


I think he is talking about immitracker grant.


----------



## internationalcanuck

My bad. I thought the "1" (one) was "I" and just bad english. Was reading too fast. How did I ever get 79+ on my PTE english test with such bad reading skills? lol



austaspirant said:


> I think he is talking about immitracker grant.


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> My bad. I thought the "1" (one) was "I" and just bad english. Was reading too fast. How did I ever get 79+ on my PTE english test with such bad reading skills? lol


Ohh my god internationalcanuck, 

Same is the case with my 79+ in PTE.

Now I understood why only ours posts have been deleted. 

Lol.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> Ohh my god internationalcanuck,
> 
> Same is the case with my 79+ in PTE.
> 
> Now I understood why only ours posts have been deleted.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


hahahahaha


----------



## internationalcanuck

:embarassed: I hope no one reports our transgression to DHA and says our english score should be disqualified! :laugh: ----------> :banplease:



GUNBUN said:


> Ohh my god internationalcanuck,
> 
> Same is the case with my 79+ in PTE.
> 
> Now I understood why only ours posts have been deleted.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## mitali241086

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi Mitali,
> 
> 
> 
> Can u plz explain the process of importing application.
> 
> What details are required to import it.....will appreciate if you explain it step by step.




Hi,

You need to create an immi account first. After login in to your account, you will see an option ‘import account’. Here you will have to put your application reference number, applicant date of birth, passport number and country. After putting all these and submitting, your application will be imported to your account. 

When your visa was submitted, the reference number was issued by DIBP. If you applied through an agent, he must have given you the number or you can ask him. 

Please be careful to make any changes to your application from the imported account unless you are 100% sure about it. 

Hope this helps...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBBB

karan27 said:


> Hi All , i am seeing a big problem coming my way and need expert advice to get best solution. I got my PR and planing to move Australia. After securing job in Australia i want to come back and get marry. My girlfriend is also a software engineer and doing good job in India. Now the problem is if she comes with me after marriage on visitor visa and parallel i apply for partner visa then it may take 15 months for getting her PR. The main concern is she cant work on visitor visa and she has to sit idle for atleast 15 months and wait for PR to start working in Australia. Sitting idle for a working women is going to be very hard. If someone knows any solution to this problem then i will be really obliged. Thanks in Advance.


subclass 309 (temp visa) usually does not take 15 months (processing timeline published on DIBP website is the maximum)....mostly it takes 6-8 months, have seen many cases getting 309 even in 2 months time...then 100 (permanent) visa is 2 years from date of lodge of partner visa (309 + 100).. even subclass 100 will not take 2 years if one can show the relationship to be long term before applying visa.
Partner visa's are processed by local country Australian high commission, in your case India. VFSglobal provides this service on application and documentation ... also both VFS and Aus High Commission are very fast in processing applications
she can start working immediately on 309...so no need to wait for subclass 100 visa grant ... don't worry
Also, one can apply for Partner visa based on de-facto relationship as well (this visa is not only for married) ...
...so you can plan accordingly


----------



## Brendano89

Hello again,

We are now into Month 12 since we lodged our application. Just two questions-

1.is there a telephone number we can call or an email address we can use to see where/what stage our application is? Myself and my partner are sitting in limbo and my company has offered me a transfer to an office in Australia (i am based in the UK).

2. Would there be another option of Visa we could apply for so that we could fly to Australia, to live/ work until our 189 visa is ‘granted.’ 

We are starting to loose hope of getting granted at all and seems nowhere to go to check for any updates. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Brendan


----------



## rahulpop1

Immitracker hasn’t moved at all today.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star

rahulpop1 said:


> Immitracker hasn’t moved at all today..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


seems both 189 and 190 paused for a while... 1 grant per day ...


----------



## internationalcanuck

Your point and lodgement date are similar to mine.
Will be interesting to see how processing proceeds. Good luck.

The waiting is the most frustrating part, stuck in limbo.



rahulpop1 said:


> Immitracker hasn’t moved at all today..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

internationalcanuck said:


> Your point and lodgement date are similar to mine.
> Will be interesting to see how processing proceeds. Good luck.
> 
> The waiting is the most frustrating part, stuck in limbo.


All the best - I am hardly one month into this and I cant stand the waiting...kudos to you guys for being patient!


----------



## internationalcanuck

I'm picturing a CO sitting at his desk slowly sipping coffee and reading the newspaper with a stack of applications behind him, he pulls out 1 application at the very end of the day and approves it, and says "it's been a busy work day!" 



swatee25 said:


> All the best - I am hardly one month into this and I cant stand the waiting...kudos to you guys for being patient!


----------



## swatee25

internationalcanuck said:


> I'm picturing a CO sitting at his desk slowly sipping coffee and reading the newspaper with a stack of applications, he pulls out 1 application at the very end of the day and approves it, and says "it's been a busy work day!"


Ah well, I hope thats not the case, honestly!
I picture a whole team of COs...competing with each other for the highest number of visas processed! howzatt


----------



## internationalcanuck

I hope your picture is the reality!



swatee25 said:


> Ah well, I hope thats not the case, honestly!
> I picture a whole team of COs...competing with each other for the highest number of visas processed! howzatt


----------



## swatee25

internationalcanuck said:


> i hope your picture is the reality!


amen!


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> Your point and lodgement date are similar to mine.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how processing proceeds. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> The waiting is the most frustrating part, stuck in limbo.




Best luck buddy.. Let’s see how it goes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maddy1085

internationalcanuck said:


> My bad. I thought the "1" (one) was "I" and just bad english. Was reading too fast. How did I ever get 79+ on my PTE english test with such bad reading skills? lol


Even I read 'I' not 1....So there was actually something interesting with that sentence ..may be the second sentence "Something to cheer about" made us think that he got the grant.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

We all look for "something to cheer" in this madness of waiting :ranger: and hence the happiness comes in. It's good to see people being happy for others :clap2: And BTW, if I would have received the grant it won't be just "something to cheer", it'll be more like being on 7th heaven 

Anyways, next prediction is here - we should see a bulk processing sometime by June 15. I know it's bit disappointing for the people who are just on edge (including me) but June has always been the slowest month historically. Hope :fingerscrossed:



maddy1085 said:


> Even I read 'I' not 1....So there was actually something interesting with that sentence ..may be the second sentence "Something to cheer about" made us think that he got the grant.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

I would suggest to contact any Australian MARA Agent (search google). They generally provide Skype/On Call discussions too. Bit pricey, agreed, but all your queries will get answered easily. As yours is a special case, better to have a specialist advise.



Brendano89 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> We are now into Month 12 since we lodged our application. Just two questions-
> 
> 1.is there a telephone number we can call or an email address we can use to see where/what stage our application is? Myself and my partner are sitting in limbo and my company has offered me a transfer to an office in Australia (i am based in the UK).
> 
> 2. Would there be another option of Visa we could apply for so that we could fly to Australia, to live/ work until our 189 visa is ‘granted.’
> 
> We are starting to loose hope of getting granted at all and seems nowhere to go to check for any updates.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brendan


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

*Query re ACS points*

Hi Folks,

My total experience is now more than 7 years (feb 2011 to feb2018).
My ACS was done in December 2016 under 261313 anzsco code and it showed total valid experience of 3 years at that time.
Now that my experience has increased and I am eligible for 5 years experience ACS points. WHat should i do?

Redo complete ACS process from scratch? 

Is there any option to update existing ACS and increase existing points.

My total scores as of now:-
Age - 30
Edu- 15
PTE - 20 (L79, S83, W84, R,87)
Experience- 5 (with existing acs of 3 yrs experience)
Total-70


----------



## GUNBUN

maulikdoshi82 said:


> We all look for "something to cheer" in this madness of waiting :ranger: and hence the happiness comes in. It's good to see people being happy for others :clap2: And BTW, if I would have received the grant it won't be just "something to cheer", it'll be more like being on 7th heaven
> 
> Anyways, next prediction is here - we should see a bulk processing sometime by June 15. I know it's bit disappointing for the people who are just on edge (including me) but June has always been the slowest month historically. Hope :fingerscrossed:


Brother Maulik !!

Looking at your previous predictions (5th June), this time I suggest you to do reverse prediction i.e. you say "Nothing to cheer" , "there is no bulk processing" , " there will be no grants on 15th Jun" and "Life is hell" 

May be this time doing reverse would work....and we could see monsoon of grants around mid june 

You never know how things work


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> Brother Maulik !!
> 
> Looking at your previous predictions (5th June), this time I suggest you to do reverse prediction i.e. you say "Nothing to cheer" , "there is no bulk processing" , " there will be no grants on 15th Jun" and "Life is hell"
> 
> May be this time doing reverse would work....and we could see monsoon of grants around mid june
> 
> You never know how things work


Someone pls give me the link for VISA processing timelines - I want to see it myself...cant find on DIBP


----------



## NB

swatee25 said:


> Someone pls give me the link for VISA processing timelines - I want to see it myself...cant find on DIBP


Here you go

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

Cheers


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My total experience is now more than 7 years (feb 2011 to feb2018).
> My ACS was done in December 2016 under 261313 anzsco code and it showed total valid experience of 3 years at that time.
> Now that my experience has increased and I am eligible for 5 years experience ACS points. WHat should i do?
> 
> Redo complete ACS process from scratch?
> 
> Is there any option to update existing ACS and increase existing points.
> 
> My total scores as of now:-
> Age - 30
> Edu- 15
> PTE - 20 (L79, S83, W84, R,87)
> Experience- 5 (with existing acs of 3 yrs experience)
> Total-70


Can someone guide me to valid thread? Thanks.


----------



## swatee25

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, I have this link. But someone had posted nos of visas given in each month - I wanted to know that link.
Unfortunately, everywhere it says 9 months - and its killing me


----------



## RyhVee

189
261111 
EOI - May 31, 2017 - 
EOI Points Update - May 30, 2018
Points: 70

Hi All, Any idea how many months should we wait for above details?

Thanks


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Good idea to Reverse JINX eh  



GUNBUN said:


> Brother Maulik !!
> 
> Looking at your previous predictions (5th June), this time I suggest you to do reverse prediction i.e. you say "Nothing to cheer" , "there is no bulk processing" , " there will be no grants on 15th Jun" and "Life is hell"
> 
> May be this time doing reverse would work....and we could see monsoon of grants around mid june
> 
> You never know how things work


----------



## akhaliac

1. There is no need to redo acs assessment as long as you have proof of ur employment for the said years. 
2. While filing eoi if you have left the current employment 
to date blank then it automatically updates the points so you don't need to manually update it. 



ausMigrationAspirant said:


> ausMigrationAspirant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> My total experience is now more than 7 years (feb 2011 to feb2018).
> My ACS was done in December 2016 under 261313 anzsco code and it showed total valid experience of 3 years at that time.
> Now that my experience has increased and I am eligible for 5 years experience ACS points. WHat should i do?
> 
> Redo complete ACS process from scratch?
> 
> Is there any option to update existing ACS and increase existing points.
> 
> My total scores as of now:-
> Age - 30
> Edu- 15
> PTE - 20 (L79, S83, W84, R,87)
> Experience- 5 (with existing acs of 3 yrs experience)
> Total-70
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone guide me to valid thread? Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Suggest to look it up here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eoi-invitations-june-2018-a.html#post14474770



RyhVee said:


> 189
> 261111
> EOI - May 31, 2017 -
> EOI Points Update - May 30, 2018
> Points: 70
> 
> Hi All, Any idea how many months should we wait for above details?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## maulikdoshi82

We are following immitracker for that. Not on this forum or by DIBP. immitracker is just a tracker maintained by people voluntarily.



swatee25 said:


> Thanks, I have this link. But someone had posted nos of visas given in each month - I wanted to know that link.
> Unfortunately, everywhere it says 9 months - and its killing me


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

akhaliac said:


> 1. There is no need to redo acs assessment as long as you have proof of ur employment for the said years.
> 2. While filing eoi if you have left the current employment
> to date blank then it automatically updates the points so you don't need to manually update it.


Thanks for the reply.
By 2nd point, you mean that I should leave 'To Date' field as blank(if I didnt leave my last organization) and my ACS points will update automatically?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> By 2nd point, you mean that I should leave 'To Date' field as blank(if I didnt leave my last organization) and my ACS points will update automatically?


Not ACS, but your EOI points will be updated automatically.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> I'm picturing a CO sitting at his desk slowly sipping coffee and reading the newspaper with a stack of applications behind him, he pulls out 1 application at the very end of the day and approves it, and says "it's been a busy work day!"



How can you give credit of those 2 grants (Monday & Tuesday) to case officers ?

I am sure - 1 grant per day is not their capacity to deliver :confused2:

I think those 2 grants were itself so stubborn that they jumped from CO's mailbox even without their permission :eyebrows:

I think this week CO's are busy doing some CSR activities, or corporate workshops like "How to process grants faster" or may be facing some kind of external audit clarifying "how they managed to create a heap of backlog"


----------



## rahul7star

GUNBUN said:


> How can you give credit of those 2 grants (Monday & Tuesday) to case officers ?
> 
> I am sure - 1 grant per day is not their capacity to deliver :confused2:
> 
> I think those 2 grants were itself so stubborn that they jumped from CO's mailbox even without their permission :eyebrows:
> 
> I think this week CO's are busy doing some CSR activities, or corporate workshops like "How to process grants faster" or may be facing some kind of external audit clarifying "how they managed to create a heap of backlog"


good to see 189 ppl still talking in the "Lost in translation" phase ....190 ppl are somehow gone.... no talk & no msgs WTH


----------



## internationalcanuck

You're right...they are very busy... all those public holidays, and CSR and workshops...they hardly have any time to process grants! :heh:

When I get to Australia, I need to apply for a job with DHA/DIBP lol



GUNBUN said:


> How can you give credit of those 2 grants (Monday & Tuesday) to case officers ?
> 
> I am sure - 1 grant per day is not their capacity to deliver :confused2:
> 
> I think those 2 grants were itself so stubborn that they jumped from CO's mailbox even without their permission :eyebrows:
> 
> I think this week CO's are busy doing some CSR activities, or corporate workshops like "How to process grants faster" or may be facing some kind of external audit clarifying "how they managed to create a heap of backlog"


----------



## mohdjahangir

internationalcanuck said:


> You're right...they are very busy... all those public holidays, and CSR and workshops...they hardly have any time to process grants! :heh:
> 
> When I get to Australia, I need to apply for a job with DHA/DIBP lol


Don't worry guys. Be patient, this skill will help in finding jobs and waiting for the offer letter in Australia  DIBP is preparing us for the future 

On a serious note, due to year-end, they won't process much of workload until July or Aug 2018. This is just my opinion.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Just having some fun making comments to deal with the stress of waiting with not being able to do anything to move things forward.

There always seems to be excuses for not processing much workload. If it's not Christmas, New Years, Easter, Australia Day, ANZAC DAY, it's the year-end lol




mohdjahangir said:


> Don't worry guys. Be patient, this skill will help in finding jobs and waiting for the offer letter in Australia  DIBP is preparing us for the future
> 
> On a serious note, due to year-end, they won't process much of workload until July or Aug 2018. This is just my opinion.


----------



## GUNBUN

mohdjahangir said:


> Don't worry guys. Be patient, this skill will help in finding jobs and waiting for the offer letter in Australia  DIBP is preparing us for the future
> 
> On a serious note, due to year-end, they won't process much of workload until July or Aug 2018. This is just my opinion.


Yes, you are right.

May/Jun 2018 is more or less going same as May/Jun 2017.

In both the years, May month had peak grants only in 3rd week.

Accordingly, In Jun month they will give grants only in one week of the remaining 3 weeks (possibly 18th Jun one).

July-17 was disaster, Aug-17 gained pace and Sep-17 flooded.

So within Jun-18 it is expected that they may be able to clear Dec-17 balance and Jan-18 initial days.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

It's the audit & next year's scrum planning going on 



GUNBUN said:


> How can you give credit of those 2 grants (Monday & Tuesday) to case officers ?
> 
> I am sure - 1 grant per day is not their capacity to deliver :confused2:
> 
> I think those 2 grants were itself so stubborn that they jumped from CO's mailbox even without their permission :eyebrows:
> 
> I think this week CO's are busy doing some CSR activities, or corporate workshops like "How to process grants faster" or may be facing some kind of external audit clarifying "how they managed to create a heap of backlog"


----------



## internationalcanuck

GUNBUN, where is your signature with your lodgement information? lol



GUNBUN said:


> Yes, you are right.
> 
> May/Jun 2018 is more or less going same as May/Jun 2017.
> 
> In both the years, May month had peak grants only in 3rd week.
> 
> Accordingly, In Jun month they will give grants only in one week of the remaining 3 weeks (possibly 18th Jun one).
> 
> July-17 was disaster, Aug-17 gained pace and Sep-17 flooded.
> 
> So within Jun-18 it is expected that they may be able to clear Dec-17 balance and Jan-18 initial days.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

GUNBUN said:


> Yes, you are right.
> 
> May/Jun 2018 is more or less going same as May/Jun 2017.
> 
> In both the years, May month had peak grants only in 3rd week.
> 
> Accordingly, In Jun month they will give grants only in one week of the remaining 3 weeks (possibly 18th Jun one).
> 
> July-17 was disaster, Aug-17 gained pace and Sep-17 flooded.
> 
> So within Jun-18 it is expected that they may be able to clear Dec-17 balance and Jan-18 initial days.


Not fair, you are also picking my dates now. June 18th vs June 15th eh 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> GUNBUN, where is your signature with your lodgement information? lol


My lodgement date is 5th Jan 2018. 

My detailed signature is still there on my laptop's desktop. lol. It's a painful story covering my PR journey from Jun 2015 until now. But I believe that signature doesn't deserve to be published unless I receive a grant.


----------



## internationalcanuck

My signature also got quite long due to re-assessment of work experience and english tests. I shortened it, you can also provide a shortened signature, people can message you if they want clarification  No need to be so secretive! 



GUNBUN said:


> My lodgement date is 5th Jan 2018.
> 
> My detailed signature is still there on my laptop's desktop. lol. It's a painful story covering my PR journey from Jun 2015 until now. But I believe that signature doesn't deserve to be published unless I receive a grant.


----------



## kaanixir

on top of that, they didn't have this 300 invitation rounds for more than half a year after Dec of prev year. It might even be a bigger flood than last years September. Plus, if they hold more workshops and hire more ppl, I predict 8 months of applications will be cleared between Mid July to Mid September :flypig: :flypig:


----------



## SMAusMig

Wow, finally an update for today. CO contacted today for an application with visa lodge date 05/12/2017.


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> My signature also got quite long due to re-assessment of work experience and english tests. I shortened it, you can also provide a shortened signature, people can message you if they want clarification  No need to be so secretive!


Sure! You will see that with my first post tomorrow morning.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Query for people who have already lodged visa and submitted docs. 

I have 14+ years of experience and all has been assessed related to code 263111 and ACS has deducted 6 years due to non IT degree, still i get full points for experience as they counted exp starting dec 2009. While submitting EOI, form asks to mention last 10 years of experience, which i did.

My question is, at the time of submitting work exp docs to CO, do we need bank statement, salary slips for last 10 years of employment only or for older employment prior to dec 2009 as well?


----------



## perfect_devil

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Query for people who have already lodged visa and submitted docs.
> 
> I have 14+ years of experience and all has been assessed related to code 263111 and ACS has deducted 6 years due to non IT degree, still i get full points for experience as they counted exp starting dec 2009. While submitting EOI, form asks to mention last 10 years of experience, which i did.
> 
> My question is, at the time of submitting work exp docs to CO, do we need bank statement, salary slips for last 10 years of employment only or for older employment prior to dec 2009 as well?


No harm in providing but mandatory for the years you are claiming points for.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hi, I'm not IT, so I'm not familiar with the how ACS assesses worn experience. But education is separate from work experience for points.
You have 14 years of work experience, but you can only claim a maximum of 10 years work experience for points.
You say they took of 6 years, that means 8 out of the past 10 years counted. That's pretty good. 
I'm just confused how they deducted work experience due to your degree, when it's completely separate. 



anubhavsharma18 said:


> Query for people who have already lodged visa and submitted docs.
> 
> I have 14+ years of experience and all has been assessed related to code 263111 and ACS has deducted 6 years due to non IT degree, still i get full points for experience as they counted exp starting dec 2009. While submitting EOI, form asks to mention last 10 years of experience, which i did.
> 
> My question is, at the time of submitting work exp docs to CO, do we need bank statement, salary slips for last 10 years of employment only or for older employment prior to dec 2009 as well?


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> My lodgement date is 5th Jan 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> My detailed signature is still there on my laptop's desktop. lol. It's a painful story covering my PR journey from Jun 2015 until now. But I believe that signature doesn't deserve to be published unless I receive a grant.




Long story here as well mate.. Into this since 2015..
I have shortened the signature now.. Entire story will be in the last post.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9

They deduct work experience if your degree is non IT. For people who did their bachelors in mechanical, 5 years are deducted. For electronics, 4 years. For those who did masters in IT, 2 years.


----------



## mightycoder

Got Visa Grant for self, spouse and kid!!
Thanks to all the expats who had helped me with various queries I had. IED is before October 1st week. Applied visa for spouse, 6 year old kid as well. However, my wife is 6months pregnant and doctor has conveyed that she shouldn't be travelling. In this situation all I can do is to travel alone. Please suggest if I will be able to get some exception from DIBP provided I can share all the reports along with doctors report. 
Thanks a lot to all the expats who helped me all this way. All the best to those who are waiting.
Thanks in advance to experts who can help me in this regards.


----------



## SunV

mightycoder said:


> Got Visa Grant for self, spouse and kid!!
> Thanks to all the expats who had helped me with various queries I had. IED is before October 1st week. Applied visa for spouse, 6 year old kid as well. However, my wife is 6months pregnant and doctor has conveyed that she shouldn't be travelling. In this situation all I can do is to travel alone. Please suggest if I will be able to get some exception from DIBP provided I can share all the reports along with doctors report.
> Thanks a lot to all the expats who helped me all this way. All the best to those who are waiting.
> Thanks in advance to experts who can help me in this regards.


Congrats and replied in other thread please check.

Hope this helps.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I just looked at the ACS skilled migration section, much more complicated than Engineer's Australia! skilled migration assessment for Engineers. I understand why there's so many questions now about ACS in this forum!

Best of luck!



ihaleem9 said:


> They deduct work experience if your degree is non IT. For people who did their bachelors in mechanical, 5 years are deducted. For electronics, 4 years. For those who did masters in IT, 2 years.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations! If you have a myimmtracker profile, please update to help keep the database with the most current information!



mightycoder said:


> Got Visa Grant for self, spouse and kid!!
> Thanks to all the expats who had helped me with various queries I had. IED is before October 1st week. Applied visa for spouse, 6 year old kid as well. However, my wife is 6months pregnant and doctor has conveyed that she shouldn't be travelling. In this situation all I can do is to travel alone. Please suggest if I will be able to get some exception from DIBP provided I can share all the reports along with doctors report.
> Thanks a lot to all the expats who helped me all this way. All the best to those who are waiting.
> Thanks in advance to experts who can help me in this regards.


----------



## personalmailtest

Unofficial Skill Select results from 6th June 2018 - Iscah

Results announced on Iscah for 6th June round.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

internationalcanuck said:


> Hi, I'm not IT, so I'm not familiar with the how ACS assesses worn experience. But education is separate from work experience for points.
> You have 14 years of work experience, but you can only claim a maximum of 10 years work experience for points.
> You say they took of 6 years, that means 8 out of the past 10 years counted. That's pretty good.
> I'm just confused how they deducted work experience due to your degree, when it's completely separate.
> 
> 
> 
> anubhavsharma18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Query for people who have already lodged visa and submitted docs.
> 
> I have 14+ years of experience and all has been assessed related to code 263111 and ACS has deducted 6 years due to non IT degree, still i get full points for experience as they counted exp starting dec 2009. While submitting EOI, form asks to mention last 10 years of experience, which i did.
> 
> My question is, at the time of submitting work exp docs to CO, do we need bank statement, salary slips for last 10 years of employment only or for older employment prior to dec 2009 as well?
Click to expand...

I did A level from DOEACC which is equivalent to advance computer diploma, hence they cut 6 years.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Hello all

I got my invite and processing the docs for 189 Visa.

Need one info PL.

How can I obtain Indian PCC.

Currently I am located in Singapore.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9

Get it from Indian consulate near you


----------



## wahajmeer

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello all
> 
> I got my invite and processing the docs for 189 Visa.
> 
> Need one info PL.
> 
> How can I obtain Indian PCC.
> 
> Currently I am located in Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
You need to apply through BLS. They process Indian PCC for the consulate. More details at http://www.blsindia.sg/pcc.php 

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## eshan1367

Hi Guys,

Can we type in all the details in form 80 and 1221 and just sign the last page and upload them, or do we have to use a pen and fill in all the details in both the forms, scan them and then upload?
Just clarifying as typing in the details would make life much easier.


----------



## perfect_devil

eshan1367 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can we type in all the details in form 80 and 1221 and just sign the last page and upload them, or do we have to use a pen and fill in all the details in both the forms, scan them and then upload?
> Just clarifying as typing in the details would make life much easier.


Scan the pages with signature and attach them to the filled PDF.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

You can fill in the forms electronically, then print them off and sign, and then re-scan.
The documents is security protected, it won't let you print the PDF to a new PDF and only attached the scanned signed page, you will have to print the whole thing off once you finish filling it out electronically.



eshan1367 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can we type in all the details in form 80 and 1221 and just sign the last page and upload them, or do we have to use a pen and fill in all the details in both the forms, scan them and then upload?
> Just clarifying as typing in the details would make life much easier.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

looks to be another lull day... possibly a lull month... bad!!!


----------



## rahul7star

anant.b.mahajan said:


> looks to be another lull day... possibly a lull month... bad!!!


hahahaha lullll day for 189 and 190


----------



## austaspirant

mightycoder said:


> Got Visa Grant for self, spouse and kid!!
> Thanks to all the expats who had helped me with various queries I had. IED is before October 1st week. Applied visa for spouse, 6 year old kid as well. However, my wife is 6months pregnant and doctor has conveyed that she shouldn't be travelling. In this situation all I can do is to travel alone. Please suggest if I will be able to get some exception from DIBP provided I can share all the reports along with doctors report.
> Thanks a lot to all the expats who helped me all this way. All the best to those who are waiting.
> Thanks in advance to experts who can help me in this regards.



Congrats buddy! If you won't mind can you please share what was the CO contact?


----------



## internationalcanuck

I wonder what holiday they must be celebrating now that is keeping them from processing visas lol



rahul7star said:


> hahahaha lullll day for 189 and 190


----------



## rahul7star

These days only 3 steps I do all day everyday 

1 - email testing with refresh button
2 - Immi testing
3 - EF browsing ...


Rest things I really hate....waiting for the D Day ..damn


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> I wonder what holiday they must be celebrating now that is keeping them from processing visas lol


Guys,

This week is now over. When Mon-Thu they haven't acted, On Friday even their forefathers can't ask them to work. so no point in raising our blood pressure.

Wont be surprised if now they resume their work in Jul-18.

BTW, guys can anyone provide me reference to a good astrologer. When I can pay so many times for PTE why can't I pay an astrologer to predict my grant date 

Had the DHA office being in India we would have sent them thousand's of RTI to know the status of our application.

Had the DHA office being in India we would have shown them what does it mean to make somebody wait :boxing:


----------



## internationalcanuck

If you want some good reading, this guy did amazingly detailed posts for several years documenting his experience after migrating to Australia:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective.html

One thing that interested me was emotional experience. Which was my similar experience when I first moved to Australia on a 457 visa.
For the first 6 months, it was exciting learning about everything in the new country, new places to explore. Then the mundane parts of life set in, and the differences become frustrations, you realize you can runaway from life's problems, there will always be problems to deal with, you feel alone because you think no one know what you are going through and want to go back home, regretting the decision you made.
Keep pushing through and you stop feeling like a foreigner, and you feel like a local and your find balance, and appreciate where you live.



rahul7star said:


> These days only 3 steps I do all day everyday
> 
> 1 - email testing with refresh button
> 2 - Immi testing
> 3 - EF browsing ...
> 
> 
> Rest things I really hate....waiting for the D Day ..damn


----------



## mohdjahangir

rahul7star said:


> These days only 3 steps I do all day everyday
> 
> 1 - email testing with refresh button
> 2 - Immi testing
> 3 - EF browsing ...
> 
> 
> Rest things I really hate....waiting for the D Day ..damn


That's great!! you will get the testing job very easily 

just kidding


----------



## GUNBUN

*Grant*

Meanwhile, the first and last grant for today has been updated on Immitracker.

Let's call it a day guys :clap2:


----------



## rahul7star

internationalcanuck said:


> If you want some good reading, this guy did amazingly detailed posts for several years documenting his experience after migrating to Australia:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective.html
> 
> One thing that interested me was emotional experience. Which was my similar experience when I first moved to Australia on a 457 visa.
> For the first 6 months, it was exciting learning about everything in the new country, new places to explore. Then the mundane parts of life set in, and the differences become frustrations, you realize you can runaway from life's problems, there will always be problems to deal with, you feel alone because you think no one know what you are going through and want to go back home, regretting the decision you made.
> Keep pushing through and you stop feeling like a foreigner, and you feel like a local and your find balance, and appreciate where you live.


Yeah looks good....I got something to spend my time on ...


----------



## maulikdoshi82

That's why I predict the next date to soothe my anxiousness. It allows me to focus on mundane tasks that I'm doing currently (someone calls it a JOB though )



rahul7star said:


> These days only 3 steps I do all day everyday
> 
> 1 - email testing with refresh button
> 2 - Immi testing
> 3 - EF browsing ...
> 
> 
> Rest things I really hate....waiting for the D Day ..damn


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Ah never knew you wanted to pay. Ping me separately, I charge very little 



GUNBUN said:


> Guys,
> 
> This week is now over. When Mon-Thu they haven't acted, On Friday even their forefathers can't ask them to work. so no point in raising our blood pressure.
> 
> Wont be surprised if now they resume their work in Jul-18.
> 
> BTW, guys can anyone provide me reference to a good astrologer. When I can pay so many times for PTE why can't I pay an astrologer to predict my grant date
> 
> Had the DHA office being in India we would have sent them thousand's of RTI to know the status of our application.
> 
> Had the DHA office being in India we would have shown them what does it mean to make somebody wait :boxing:


----------



## rahul7star

maulikdoshi82 said:


> That's why I predict the next date to soothe my anxiousness. It allows me to focus on mundane tasks that I'm doing currently (someone calls it a JOB though )


its not easy to bluff mind ..ur subconscious wont let u do any other thing during this phase


----------



## sid.salunke2192

I had a question about my spouse's Functional English evidence.

I've submitted letters from her colleges where she did her bachelor's and masters (a total of 5 years). The letters explain that the medium of instructions was English. 

I was pretty sure that this would be sufficient until I read something the other day where people were asked to submit transcripts.

Any suggestions?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Yep not easy, it's when this forum helps 



rahul7star said:


> its not easy to bluff mind ..ur subconscious wont let u do any other thing during this phase


----------



## maulikdoshi82

If you have the transcripts - upload it. They generally would like to know your transcripts and degree both along with letters.



sid.salunke2192 said:


> I had a question about my spouse's Functional English evidence.
> 
> I've submitted letters from her colleges where she did her bachelor's and masters (a total of 5 years). The letters explain that the medium of instructions was English.
> 
> I was pretty sure that this would be sufficient until I read something the other day where people were asked to submit transcripts.
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------



## JBBB

with God's grace finally received the GRANT today.... has been a long and an anxious wait, which is finally over now... 
(details mentioned in the signature)


----------



## sam99a

JBBB said:


> with God's grace finally received the GRANT today.... has been a long and an anxious wait, which is finally over now...
> (details mentioned in the signature)


Congratulations


----------



## austaspirant

JBBB said:


> with God's grace finally received the GRANT today.... has been a long and an anxious wait, which is finally over now...
> (details mentioned in the signature)


Congrats mate! You have only 7 days to validate your PR


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations! 
Only 7 days to get to Australia! That's tight!

Please update myimmitracker if you have an account, or create an account to and your info to the database to help everyone get the most recent grant information.



JBBB said:


> with God's grace finally received the GRANT today.... has been a long and an anxious wait, which is finally over now...
> (details mentioned in the signature)


----------



## maddy1085

maulikdoshi82 said:


> If you have the transcripts - upload it. They generally would like to know your transcripts and degree both along with letters.


Hi Guys, By transcripts you mean marksheets?
Because I would also be submitting the university english letter for spouse.


----------



## GUNBUN

JBBB said:


> with God's grace finally received the GRANT today.... has been a long and an anxious wait, which is finally over now...
> (details mentioned in the signature)


Congratulations brother !!

You are today's king.:thumb:

such a irresponsible case officer you had - how he may understand the extra burden to pay peak airfares.

As it is 189, please book your flight for Adelaide and tell them how "[email protected]#$%^" other applicants are feeling right now. I hope you understand what I meant. 

I will PM you my case id : pls ask them to process my grant asap 

All the best for your future


----------



## sujas

Hello Everyone,

I just joined this group and was happy to discover this great community of fellow aspirants. Here are my details. Submitted application on 9th jan 2018, awaiting grant !

ANZSCO: 261313
Total Points per skill assessment: 75
ITA: 22nd Nov 2017 
Medical check completed: Jan 2nd 2018
All Docs Uploaded by: 9th Jan 2018
CO Contact: None so far
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maulikdoshi82

maddy1085 said:


> Hi Guys, By transcripts you mean marksheets?
> Because I would also be submitting the university english letter for spouse.


Yep. Marksheets

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

rahul7star said:


> These days only 3 steps I do all day everyday
> 
> 1 - email testing with refresh button
> 2 - Immi testing
> 3 - EF browsing ...
> 
> 
> Rest things I really hate....waiting for the D Day ..damn




Totally understandable.

But for 190 generally processing is faster.

So should be okay I guess.

189 takes more time comparivtevely I heard




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

sujas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just joined this group and was happy to discover this great community of fellow aspirants. Here are my details. Submitted application on 9th jan 2018, awaiting grant !
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Total Points per skill assessment: 75
> ITA: 22nd Nov 2017
> Medical check completed: Jan 2nd 2018
> All Docs Uploaded by: 9th Jan 2018
> CO Contact: None so far
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:


Welcome to the brotherhood 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenpol

Received Grant Today for subclass 189
------------------------------------------

ANZSCO: 261313
Total Points per skill assessment: 65
Applied from : India
Application lodge date: 24 Nov, 2017 with all documents except Medicals (Applied for myself/spouse and kid)
1st CO Contact on 20th Feb 2018: Medicals and Spouse Police verification requested (though submitted police clearances for the family during application lodge ) -Submitted
2nd CO Contact on 24th April 2018: Debt clearance of my prev stay in Australia on a credit card prior to 12 years - paid and provided receipt in 3 weeks time
Grant : 7th June 2018
First entry by : 26th Oct 2018


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



naveenpol said:


> Received Grant Today for subclass 189
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Total Points per skill assessment: 65
> Applied from : India
> Application lodge date: 24 Nov, 2017 with all documents except Medicals (Applied for myself/spouse and kid)
> 1st CO Contact on 20th Feb 2018: Medicals and Spouse Police verification requested (though submitted police clearances for the family during application lodge ) -Submitted
> 2nd CO Contact on 24th April 2018: Debt clearance of my prev stay in Australia on a credit card prior to 12 years - paid and provided receipt in 3 weeks time
> Grant : 7th June 2018
> First entry by : 26th Oct 2018


----------



## austaspirant

naveenpol said:


> Received Grant Today for subclass 189
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Total Points per skill assessment: 65
> Applied from : India
> Application lodge date: 24 Nov, 2017 with all documents except Medicals (Applied for myself/spouse and kid)
> 1st CO Contact on 20th Feb 2018: Medicals and Spouse Police verification requested (though submitted police clearances for the family during application lodge ) -Submitted
> 2nd CO Contact on 24th April 2018: Debt clearance of my prev stay in Australia on a credit card prior to 12 years - paid and provided receipt in 3 weeks time
> Grant : 7th June 2018
> First entry by : 26th Oct 2018


Congrats mate! Please update the immitracker too.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

naveenpol said:


> Received Grant Today for subclass 189
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Total Points per skill assessment: 65
> Applied from : India
> Application lodge date: 24 Nov, 2017 with all documents except Medicals (Applied for myself/spouse and kid)
> 1st CO Contact on 20th Feb 2018: Medicals and Spouse Police verification requested (though submitted police clearances for the family during application lodge ) -Submitted
> 2nd CO Contact on 24th April 2018: Debt clearance of my prev stay in Australia on a credit card prior to 12 years - paid and provided receipt in 3 weeks time
> Grant : 7th June 2018
> First entry by : 26th Oct 2018


How did you skip the payment on credit card for 12 years? That interest must be killing. Was that a very minimal amount?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


JBBB said:


> with God's grace finally received the GRANT today.... has been a long and an anxious wait, which is finally over now...
> (details mentioned in the signature)


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


naveenpol said:


> Received Grant Today for subclass 189
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Total Points per skill assessment: 65
> Applied from : India
> Application lodge date: 24 Nov, 2017 with all documents except Medicals (Applied for myself/spouse and kid)
> 1st CO Contact on 20th Feb 2018: Medicals and Spouse Police verification requested (though submitted police clearances for the family during application lodge ) -Submitted
> 2nd CO Contact on 24th April 2018: Debt clearance of my prev stay in Australia on a credit card prior to 12 years - paid and provided receipt in 3 weeks time
> Grant : 7th June 2018
> First entry by : 26th Oct 2018


----------



## naveenpol

maulikdoshi82 said:


> How did you skip the payment on credit card for 12 years? That interest must be killing. Was that a very minimal amount?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I had to move out of Australia due to family Emergency way back when I was a Student and didn't return back to Australia so far. It was about 6K including all penalties - dont remember actual amount(must be less than half of what I paid).


----------



## maulikdoshi82

naveenpol said:


> I had to move out of Australia due to family Emergency way back when I was a Student and didn't return back to Australia so far. It was about 6K including all penalties - dont remember actual amount(must be less than half of what I paid).


A 100$ bill will make it 7000$ after 12 years with compound interest of 3% per month (credit card rate in India). Unless the interest rate is quite low or they are showing mercy, your original amount will be in the range of 90-100$. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

naveenpol said:


> Received Grant Today for subclass 189
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Total Points per skill assessment: 65
> Applied from : India
> Application lodge date: 24 Nov, 2017 with all documents except Medicals (Applied for myself/spouse and kid)
> 1st CO Contact on 20th Feb 2018: Medicals and Spouse Police verification requested (though submitted police clearances for the family during application lodge ) -Submitted
> 2nd CO Contact on 24th April 2018: Debt clearance of my prev stay in Australia on a credit card prior to 12 years - paid and provided receipt in 3 weeks time
> Grant : 7th June 2018
> First entry by : 26th Oct 2018


Congratulations!!!

From 1st June to date, all the cases were from the year 2017. This clearly shows that DIBP is clearing last year backlogs first. Maybe beginning next financial year(July 2018) they will start the processing of Jan 2018 onward cases.

So, 2018 guys...wait for 1-2 more months


----------



## rahulpop1

maulikdoshi82 said:


> A 100$ bill will make it 7000$ after 12 years with compound interest of 3% per month (credit card rate in India). Unless the interest rate is quite low or they are showing mercy, your original amount will be in the range of 90-100$.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk




They must have put his account into collections and agreed to settle for 6k. That’s how credit card companies handle defaulters. 
Good that he has cleared all debt and is ready to fly.. Zoooooommmmm...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

naveenpol said:


> Received Grant Today for subclass 189
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Total Points per skill assessment: 65
> Applied from : India
> Application lodge date: 24 Nov, 2017 with all documents except Medicals (Applied for myself/spouse and kid)
> 1st CO Contact on 20th Feb 2018: Medicals and Spouse Police verification requested (though submitted police clearances for the family during application lodge ) -Submitted
> 2nd CO Contact on 24th April 2018: Debt clearance of my prev stay in Australia on a credit card prior to 12 years - paid and provided receipt in 3 weeks time
> Grant : 7th June 2018
> First entry by : 26th Oct 2018




Congratulations buddy.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

3% per month is insane.

Credit card rates in Australia are between 10-20% per year depending on the card.



maulikdoshi82 said:


> A 100$ bill will make it 7000$ after 12 years with compound interest of 3% per month (credit card rate in India). Unless the interest rate is quite low or they are showing mercy, your original amount will be in the range of 90-100$.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## claira

How do you upload documents before co contact? I have all my documents ready to upload but I thought I had to wait for co contact to do so! If I can do before it will get it all out of the way! Advice please?


----------



## Ismiya

U have to upload all supporting documents after paid ur visa fee before Co assigned to ur case . CO will ask only missing or extra document if required


claira said:


> How do you upload documents before co contact? I have all my documents ready to upload but I thought I had to wait for co contact to do so! If I can do before it will get it all out of the way! Advice please?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Today obviously it's going to be a cold day. How about a fan-poll? 

Today's Trivia - Which city are you planning to settle in after getting the VISA?


----------



## raudichy

*Ita pr*

EOI lodged - 7 June 2018 with 75 points (189 visa).
ITA - Expected around 21 June 2018


----------



## sam99a

raudichy said:


> EOI lodged - 7 June 2018 with 75 points (189 visa).
> ITA - Expected around 21 June 2018



What's your occupation code?


----------



## HARINDERJEET

mitali241086 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to create an immi account first. After login in to your account, you will see an option ‘import account’. Here you will have to put your application reference number, applicant date of birth, passport number and country. After putting all these and submitting, your application will be imported to your account.
> 
> When your visa was submitted, the reference number was issued by DIBP. If you applied through an agent, he must have given you the number or you can ask him.
> 
> Please be careful to make any changes to your application from the imported account unless you are 100% sure about it.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks mitali....its really helpful


----------



## austaspirant

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Today obviously it's going to be a cold day. How about a fan-poll?
> 
> Today's Trivia - Which city are you planning to settle in after getting the VISA?



Melbourne.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Today obviously it's going to be a cold day. How about a fan-poll?
> 
> Today's Trivia - Which city are you planning to settle in after getting the VISA?




Melbourne / Perth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

First preference - Melbourne - I lived there before and know people
Secon Preference - Perth - beautiful weather all year round, housing cost less than Melbourne or Sydney.



maulikdoshi82 said:


> Today obviously it's going to be a cold day. How about a fan-poll?
> 
> Today's Trivia - Which city are you planning to settle in after getting the VISA?


----------



## austaspirant

Guys - the first grant of the day reported in immitracker.


----------



## GUNBUN

austaspirant said:


> Guys - the first grant of the day reported in immitracker.


Hmm...onshore.

For them, it's like their silver spoons being replaced with golden one's.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> Hmm...onshore.
> 
> For them, it's like their silver spoons being replaced with golden one's.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Absolutely correct buddy.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi everyone,

Can anyone suggest me with any of the whats app group of migrants in australia which can help in job search and settlement in australia....

plz PM me the details if can't post here...


----------



## rahul7star

internationalcanuck said:


> First preference - Melbourne - I lived there before and know people
> Secon Preference - Perth - beautiful weather all year round, housing cost less than Melbourne or Sydney.


I heard no IT in perth ??


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

it would make more sense if DIPB gives you a time-frame (like Jan 1-15 applications to be considered by July 1-15 etc) by which one can anticipate CO contact / Grant. 
This will save a lot of time of applicants who mostly spend time refreshing immitracker and expat  
Technology is so forward now so it would be better if DIPB can spend some money on improving services 



mohdjahangir said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> From 1st June to date, all the cases were from the year 2017. This clearly shows that DIBP is clearing last year backlogs first. Maybe beginning next financial year(July 2018) they will start the processing of Jan 2018 onward cases.
> 
> So, 2018 guys...wait for 1-2 more months


----------



## GUNBUN

mohdjahangir said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> From 1st June to date, all the cases were from the year 2017. This clearly shows that DIBP is clearing last year backlogs first. Maybe beginning next financial year(July 2018) they will start the processing of Jan 2018 onward cases.
> 
> So, 2018 guys...wait for 1-2 more months



That's correct partially !!

Why ?

Let's consider - If 100% of case officers are allocated to clear backlog of 2017 (Aug to Nov) we may not see just 1,2,3,4 grants per day. It would have been more grants per day. Obviously those are not fresh cases but mostly once/twice CO contacted ones.

Based on my analysis (or overanalysis ) :

1) Jun-18 is going more or less like Jun-17 & Jul-17. 
2) 25% CO's have been allocated to handle those pending cases between Aug-17 & Nov-17 While 75% CO's must be checking fresh cases i.e. half Dec-17 & full Jan-18.
3) What happened in Sep-17 (650 grants) is going to happen around Jul-18 or Aug-18 max and it will blow away Dec-17 & Jan-18 pending cases.
4) Total lodged cases between Jan-18 to May-18 cannot exceed 3000 (600*5) which is far less than Sep-17 invites alone (3500). Processing time will tend to decrease in coming months.

and last but not the least, people usually ask - How much % of real population exist in Immitracker. Here is the answer.

Jan-18 to May-18 average monthly registered cases in 189 Immitracker = ~85 to 90.
Max invites during this period = 600/month
so, 90/600 = 15% 

Cheers!
GunBun


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hope so. Given how drastically they cut back invitations, I really hope they can speed up the grants soon! They seemed to manage grants in 3 month in 2016-2017 according to immitracker, while giving out 2000+ invitations per month...



GUNBUN said:


> That's correct partially !!
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Let's consider - If 100% of case officers are allocated to clear backlog of 2017 (Aug to Nov) we may not see just 1,2,3,4 grants per day. It would have been more grants per day. Obviously those are not fresh cases but mostly once/twice CO contacted ones.
> 
> Based on my analysis (or overanalysis ) :
> 
> 1) Jun-18 is going more or less like Jun-17 & Jul-17.
> 2) 25% CO's have been allocated to handle those pending cases between Aug-17 & Nov-17 While 75% CO's must be checking fresh cases i.e. half Dec-17 & full Jan-18.
> 3) What happened in Sep-17 (650 grants) is going to happen around Jul-18 or Aug-18 max and it will blow away Dec-17 & Jan-18 pending cases.
> 4) Total lodged cases between Jan-18 to May-18 cannot exceed 3000 (600*5) which is far less than Sep-17 invites alone (3500). Processing time will tend to decrease in coming months.
> 
> and last but not the least, people usually ask - How much % of real population exist in Immitracker. Here is the answer.
> 
> Jan-18 to May-18 average monthly registered cases in 189 Immitracker = ~85 to 90.
> Max invites during this period = 600/month
> so, 90/600 = 15%
> 
> Cheers!
> GunBun


----------



## namnguyen

DIBP used to work that way. When my friend applied PR in 2014, DIBP used to be very clear which pack of applications they were working on, and it showed on the website as well. My friend filed EOI in March 2014, at that time DIBP said they're working on 2012 applications. So he waited and followed the website. Then in Sep 2014, DIBP said they would start the Jan-March 2014 applications. One month later he got the grant. 

At that time, there was no ITA. Everyone who passed the threshold point (which is 60 now) could file EOI, got documents check and then granted visa.

Everything's changed now.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

mohdjahangir said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> From 1st June to date, all the cases were from the year 2017. This clearly shows that DIBP is clearing last year backlogs first. Maybe beginning next financial year(July 2018) they will start the processing of Jan 2018 onward cases.
> 
> So, 2018 guys...wait for 1-2 more months


Nope, one more batch is on the way sometime in June. Which will clear off all December and most of Jan 18 cases. Wait & Watch 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Nope, one more batch is on the way sometime in June. Which will clear off all December and most of Jan 18 cases. Wait & Watch
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



I hope it would happen! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wahajmeer

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Nope, one more batch is on the way sometime in June. Which will clear off all December and most of Jan 18 cases. Wait & Watch
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Third week of June!

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## austaspirant

wahajmeer said:


> Third week of June!
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


Let's see!


----------



## devmech

What does visa lodgement date mean?
Should I start counting my days from the day I paid the fees or the day when I submitted my documents?
In my case I paid the fees on 23/03/18.
I took about 20 days to gather and submit the documents.
What is the approximate date for me to get a CO contact or direct grant.

One more thing I would like to add that I will now pay my annual return, should I upload those documents too or doing that will postpone my file?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## maulikdoshi82

devmech said:


> What does visa lodgement date mean?
> Should I start counting my days from the day I paid the fees or the day when I submitted my documents?
> In my case I paid the fees on 23/03/18.
> I took about 20 days to gather and submit the documents.
> What is the approximate date for me to get a CO contact or direct grant.
> 
> One more thing I would like to add that I will now pay my annual return, should I upload those documents too or doing that will postpone my file?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Visa Fees Paid date

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Today obviously it's going to be a cold day. How about a fan-poll?
> 
> Today's Trivia - Which city are you planning to settle in after getting the VISA?


It seems Melbourne in high demand although it seems like immitracker type of data . Many awaiting but only 4 responses.

As for me, Sydney is the first priority. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shambalaya

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Today obviously it's going to be a cold day. How about a fan-poll?
> 
> Today's Trivia - Which city are you planning to settle in after getting the VISA?


Sydney for sure. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

There's quickly going to become a Melbourne vs. Sydney rivalry on this forum....just like how Aussies fight over which is better lol



maulikdoshi82 said:


> It seems Melbourne in high demand although it seems like immitracker type of data . Many awaiting but only 4 responses.
> 
> As for me, Sydney is the first priority.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Akon

Hello guys,
I need help, actually We have our medical exam coming on the 12th of this month. The problem is I have newborn, at the time of lodging my visa application we didnt have his passport as he was just born but we did have his birth certificate. So to go ahead and lodge thr application I entered 11111 as his passport number and his dob as passport issue date and generted his medical referal letter, which has 1111 as his passport number. I immediately realised my mistake and within minutes of lodging the application I filled out form 929 to correct my mistake. Now my question is how can I generate another medical referal letter for him with correct passport details ??


----------



## pkk0574

*Granted*

Apologies if this is considered as a duplicate post, but posting it here also, as i am a spillover from the 2017 batch 

Finally the day has arrived. Got the grant notification today for my family (wife, 2 sons) and I. It was a long journey and highly elated that it has finally reached it's destination. Many thanks to all Expat Forumites as I decided to apply without agent and found a wealth of information here to make my PR process much more easier in terms of applying at each stage and emotional support while waiting at each stage of the process. Also many thanks to senior members of the forum like Kaju, Sultan Azam, Vikaschandra for advising me after I received NJL and to Andrey for Immitracker.

I can confirm that the grant notification date is 9th June, so yes, grants can be received on a Saturday too. I got it at aroung 8:00 am Adelaide local time. My IED is 25th October 2018. Updated my signature and Immitracker too. Still a gist of my timeline is below:

Code: 261313
Visa Lodged: 22-Apr-2017
NJL Received: 22-Aug-2017
NJL Response: 08-Sep-2017
EV: 24-Apr-2018
CO Contact for fresh PCC: 04-May-2018
Replied: 21-May-2018
Grant: 09-Jun-2018
IED: 25-Oct-2018

All the best to all of you waiting for the grant.

Regards,


----------



## SqOats

Akon said:


> Hello guys,
> I need help, actually We have our medical exam coming on the 12th of this month. The problem is I have newborn, at the time of lodging my visa application we didnt have his passport as he was just born but we did have his birth certificate. So to go ahead and lodge thr application I entered 11111 as his passport number and his dob as passport issue date and generted his medical referal letter, which has 1111 as his passport number. I immediately realised my mistake and within minutes of lodging the application I filled out form 929 to correct my mistake. Now my question is how can I generate another medical referal letter for him with correct passport details ??


I think you can get the HAP ID from health declarations but now since you've already lodged the application using old HAP ID for your child, best way is to fill up FORM 1022 and inform your CO about this. He shall provide you the new HAP ID for you child to proceed with the medical tests.


----------



## Akon

I have not been assigned case office yet and I have medical exam coming up on the 12 of this month. Is there anyother way ?


----------



## Analytixpert

Guyz..

Immitracker Analysis of Offshore 189 Grants 


Last year 92 grants were reported from 01 May 2017 - 01 July 2017 with Lodgement date from 06 Jan 2016 - 15 Apr 2017 (almost 8 cases of Apr 2017) 

This Year from 01 May 2018 till 09 June : The total grant are 101 with Lodgement date from 14 Oct 2016 - 20 Mar 2018 (11 Cases from 01 Jan - 20 Mar 2018)

These two conclusion can be inferred:

DIPB is actually working faster than last year

People have started to update immitrack more

Guyzz.. my lodge date is 13 April 2018... Waiting for Direct Grant


----------



## Analytixpert

189 Analysis of First 01 - 10 June 2017 vis-a-vis 01 - 09 Jun, 2018

21 Offshore Grants - 01 to 10 June 2017
12 Offshore Grants - 01 t0 09 June 2018

47 Grants from 01 - 31 May 2017
89 Grants from 01 - 31 May 2018

Seems like DIPB performance improve in May 2018 and thn declined in June 2018

Lets hope its a Sinusoidal Pattern with expected increase (double than last year) from Mid June to July 2018


----------



## internationalcanuck

It's difficult to compare previous years on immitracker over such a short period of 10 days, given the uneven/random issuing of grants. Also the increase in number of grants appearing on myimmitracker between May 2017 to May 2018 could be due to an increase in population and usage of myimmitracker.

Better to keep track of how long it takes to receive a grant.




Analytixpert said:


> 189 Analysis of First 01 - 10 June 2017 vis-a-vis 01 - 09 Jun, 2018
> 
> 21 Offshore Grants - 01 to 10 June 2017
> 12 Offshore Grants - 01 t0 09 June 2018
> 
> 47 Grants from 01 - 31 May 2017
> 89 Grants from 01 - 31 May 2018
> 
> Seems like DIPB performance improve in May 2018 and thn declined in June 2018
> 
> Lets hope its a Sinusoidal Pattern with expected increase (double than last year) from Mid June to July 2018


----------



## shubhamjuneja7

Hey,

I just received an email from skillselect stating there is a new message waiting for me in my skillselect inbox but when I go and check it, there isn't anything there...

Has anyone experienced anything like this before?

I have filed my EOI on March 9 for 189 and 190 both. Waiting for the invite or nomination invite.

Or am I looking in the wrong place. When does Skillselect send such emails anyway...?

Thanks

SJ


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just received an email from skillselect stating there is a new message waiting for me in my skillselect inbox but when I go and check it, there isn't anything there...
> 
> Has anyone experienced anything like this before?
> 
> I have filed my EOI on March 9 for 189 and 190 both. Waiting for the invite or nomination invite.
> 
> Or am I looking in the wrong place. When does Skillselect send such emails anyway...?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SJ
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



I have received this kind of email when there was a change in my EOI points due to age.

BTW, what's your occupation?

I guess, if it is ACS then it must one amongst the pro-rated ones in which at the moment cutoff is 75 points for 189/190.


----------



## shambalaya

A new week. Let the games begin... 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

shambalaya said:


> A new week. Let the games begin...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

shambalaya said:


> A new week. Let the games begin...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


New week will begin tomorrow, today it's holiday in most of the states including Adelaide.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> New week will begin tomorrow, today it's holiday in most of the states including Adelaide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Perfect start to the week... Enjoy guys.. 
No need to keep refreshing immitracker today.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> New week will begin tomorrow, today it's holiday in most of the states including Adelaide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




Brisbane doesn’t have a holiday today..
Keep refreshing immitracker guys.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shambalaya

GUNBUN said:


> New week will begin tomorrow, today it's holiday in most of the states including Adelaide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


bah! Apparently they have a holiday every other week. I wonder why is there so much of a backlog 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_John

Hey guys, how long does it take for a visa to be granted if i assume all docs have already been uploaded? tqqq


----------



## bssanthosh47

Rob_John said:


> Hey guys, how long does it take for a visa to be granted if i assume all docs have already been uploaded? tqqq


buddy honestly no one has any clue . :ranger:
i have seen people with lodge date way back in jan and still waiting for Visa . Check myimmitracker . you will find data there for people who have updated the tracker


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Rob_John said:


> Hey guys, how long does it take for a visa to be granted if i assume all docs have already been uploaded? tqqq


that's a million dollar question, realisitically from the past trend, once you log the visa it will be anywhere from 60 days to 180+ days average. My personal feeling is that once you log a visa, it will not even get into queue untile the 60 days, becuase that is the time frame they give for one to accept the invite. Regardless of when you submit I don't think any CO will be assigned for first 60 days, just my analysis. So post that its your lucky stars that will define how soon a grant will be made. Also as per official website it says 90% of the case gets completed in 6-8 months so that is still 90%. Beyond this it is anybodies guess


----------



## internationalcanuck

I think they must celebrate every holiday in the world... they don't seem to work more than 3 days per week lol



shambalaya said:


> bah! Apparently they have a holiday every other week. I wonder why is there so much of a backlog
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> I think they must celebrate every holiday in the world... they don't seem to work more than 3 days per week lol


Guys ! That's enough.

Can't you see that those hardworking case officers are also clearing now some 2016 cases and April-17 /May-17 cases. They are so innocent that they weren't aware of global processing time (8 to 9 months)

Gov't should actually publish list of working days in a year instead of list of holidays that would take less no. of rows.

Lol.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Keeping a sense of humour helps to deal with the waiting time 



GUNBUN said:


> Guys ! That's enough.
> 
> Can't you see that those hardworking case officers are also clearing now some 2016 cases and April-17 /May-17 cases. They are so innocent that they weren't aware of global processing time (8 to 9 months)
> 
> Gov't should actually publish list of working days in a year instead of list of holidays that would take less no. of rows.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman

Guys, acc. to immitracker, a case lodged on 22.Jan.18 has been granted.


----------



## kaniltoraman

kaniltoraman said:


> Guys, acc. to immitracker, a case lodged on 22.Jan.18 has been granted.


I just noticed that it was from 2017


----------



## Rob_John

Do you guys know how they process the visa? i mean on what basis? Pardon my ignorance. New in this whole visa application thingy. 

because some applicants lodged in mid April 2018 and got approved in just a month's time!


----------



## maulikdoshi82

That 2016 one is having 6 CO Contacts -  - that must be one crazy journey. 



GUNBUN said:


> Guys ! That's enough.
> 
> Can't you see that those hardworking case officers are also clearing now some 2016 cases and April-17 /May-17 cases. They are so innocent that they weren't aware of global processing time (8 to 9 months)
> 
> Gov't should actually publish list of working days in a year instead of list of holidays that would take less no. of rows.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

People onshore having bridging visas are the ones get super fast approvals. 
Complexity/quality of the application seems to be another factor (having dependents, a spouse, expecting a baby, lived in many countries, quality of documents provided)

Otherwise in theory it should be based on date of lodgement and processed accordingly.

If I was going to make any other assumptions of the process only relying on myimmtracker it would be Chinese, Singaporeans and Russians get the super fast grants lol




Rob_John said:


> Do you guys know how they process the visa? i mean on what basis? Pardon my ignorance. New in this whole visa application thingy.
> 
> because some applicants lodged in mid April 2018 and got approved in just a month's time!


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> People onshore having bridging visas are the ones get super fast approvals.
> Complexity/quality of the application seems to be another factor (having dependents, a spouse, expecting a baby, lived in many countries, quality of documents provided)
> 
> Otherwise in theory it should be based on date of lodgement and processed accordingly.
> 
> If I was going to make any other assumptions of the process only relying on myimmtracker it would be Chinese, Singaporeans and Russians get the super fast grants lol


what you explained is so true...

See first grant for today (onshore) reported just now.

I can't imagine they are so serious that even working from home


----------



## maulikdoshi82

They put all the application numbers in a computer program - run the random number generator - multiply it with 1000, divide by 90, product it with 55 and come up with a floating point variance which then gets fed into the system to pick a lottery ticket showing the number against which the application is matched. If anything matched today, it'll get processed. 

Just kidding man, no one here actually knows how they function, but there are few theories floating around. What we know is - patience.



Rob_John said:


> Do you guys know how they process the visa? i mean on what basis? Pardon my ignorance. New in this whole visa application thingy.
> 
> because some applicants lodged in mid April 2018 and got approved in just a month's time!


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> what you explained is so true...
> 
> See first grant for today (onshore) reported just now.
> 
> I can't imagine they are so serious that even working from home


Hahahaha, what a joke WFH


----------



## internationalcanuck

If they are a Chinese/singaporean/russian applicant DHA will issue a grant even on a holiday lol j/k



GUNBUN said:


> what you explained is so true...
> 
> See first grant for today (onshore) reported just now.
> 
> I can't imagine they are so serious that even working from home


----------



## shubhamjuneja7

GUNBUN said:


> I have received this kind of email when there was a change in my EOI points due to age.
> 
> BTW, what's your occupation?
> 
> I guess, if it is ACS then it must one amongst the pro-rated ones in which at the moment cutoff is 75 points for 189/190.


Hi gunbun,

I received the email but no change in my skillselect account.

My anzsco is 263111 computer network professional.

Thanks
SJ

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_John

internationalcanuck said:


> If they are a Chinese/singaporean/russian applicant DHA will issue a grant even on a holiday lol j/k


Aw man..my country is just next to Singapore (Malaysia). aiksss. lol

Thanks for the answer anw!


----------



## internationalcanuck

I'm completely joking about the Chinese/Russian/Singaporean preference. I don't want arguments starting to breakout on this forum between countries 



Rob_John said:


> Aw man..my country is just next to Singapore (Malaysia). aiksss. lol
> 
> Thanks for the answer anw!


----------



## rahulpop1

Rob_John said:


> Aw man..my country is just next to Singapore (Malaysia). aiksss. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer anw!




Oh dear..
Just cross the border.. Open immiaccount from Singapore . You may get it sooner.
LoL.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> I'm completely joking about the Chinese/Russian/Singaporean preference. I don't want arguments starting to breakout on this forum between countries


Only Birsbane is working today brother..
We will need something to talk today.. Otherwise it will be a boring day without grants.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Only Birsbane is working today brother..
> We will need something to talk today.. Otherwise it will be a boring day without grants..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The only grant for today is from Adelaide office.

I think Pixel users are not so attentive on this forum from morning 6 am IST


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Might be a guy who doesn't believe in monarchy. 



GUNBUN said:


> what you explained is so true...
> 
> See first grant for today (onshore) reported just now.
> 
> I can't imagine they are so serious that even working from home


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hilarious! lol



rahulpop1 said:


> Oh dear..
> Just cross the border.. Open immiaccount from Singapore . You may get it sooner.
> LoL..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> The only grant for today is from Adelaide office.
> 
> I think Pixel users are not so attentive on this forum from morning 6 am IST


Hahaha.. Pixel users have applied filter to monitor only Offshore candidates. The guy you are talking about must be Onshore. Adelaide officials can go out of the way to give grants to Onshore candidates even on holidays.
Offshore candidates are not lucky enough.. 🤣

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendano89

Hello again,

So, after submitting out Form 80 in April they have requested new police checks from a different source (ACRO- UK) ! We applied for these and are going to get these sent and uploaded this week. No other information was requested. Is this a good sign? And any idea can we expect our next CO contact to be our grant?

Any informatio would be great! We are approaching the 12month mark since our application.

Thanks,
Brendan


----------



## internationalcanuck

From a migration agents website:
"Once the case officer has everything to make a decision they will normally grant the visa within a few days. However the time taken for the case officer to review the file once assigned or granting of the visa can depend on a number of factors such as their work load, their holidays, sick days, public holidays and in some cases Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) officers work job share so are only in the office 2, 3 or 4 days a week."
-https://www.visaaustralia.com.au/immigration-news/assigned-case-officer-visa-application/

So they have holidays, sick days, public holidays and only work 2-4 days per week.
This Totally explains what we are seeing on immitracker! lol




GUNBUN said:


> what you explained is so true...
> 
> See first grant for today (onshore) reported just now.
> 
> I can't imagine they are so serious that even working from home


----------



## internationalcanuck

It could be any amount of time. You have 28 days to respond to a CO's request, so most likely they will not touch it until then. The average seems to be just over 100 days after a CO request that they issue a grant, but there could be wide variability.



Brendano89 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> So, after submitting out Form 80 in April they have requested new police checks from a different source (ACRO- UK) ! We applied for these and are going to get these sent and uploaded this week. No other information was requested. Is this a good sign? And any idea can we expect our next CO contact to be our grant?
> 
> Any informatio would be great! We are approaching the 12month mark since our application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brendan


----------



## technocrite

Hi all, would just like to inquire..we are PR & my wife has a Bachelor's degree in Elementary Education major in Preschool Education & a Post Diploma Certificate in Fundamentals of Early Childhood Leadership. She has total of 7 yrs working experience & 4 yrs of which is from & currently in Singapore. She is a certified English teacher for Preschool in Singapore as well. All her credentials & experience are also credited by AITSL, except IELTS (scores required are too high, willing to retake again). 

Question: 
1. Does she need to get accreditation by ACECQA? 
2. Is it POSSIBLE for her to get a job/be accepted as a teacher/assistant teacher for a start? 
3. Are there any flexibilities/leeway for PRs? 

Hoping for your kind assistance. Thanks


----------



## new_guy

All,
We will be transiting thru KUL (airasia) on our first trip to AUS with PR.
We do not intend to go outside the airport. Would we need a Malaysian transit visa in this case? Indian passports.
Thanks


----------



## maulikdoshi82

new_guy said:


> All,
> We will be transiting thru KUL (airasia) on our first trip to AUS with PR.
> We do not intend to go outside the airport. Would we need a Malaysian transit visa in this case? Indian passports.
> Thanks


Nope, you don't need transit Visa.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar

new_guy said:


> All,
> We will be transiting thru KUL (airasia) on our first trip to AUS with PR.
> We do not intend to go outside the airport. Would we need a Malaysian transit visa in this case? Indian passports.
> Thanks


While it says for indians it is visa on arrival, it might be easier if you apply for evisa.

From the website: https://evisamalaysia.in/malaysia-tourist-entri-visa-for-indians/
There is basically three types of Malaysia eVisa for tourists

All the visas below are valid for upto 3 months from the date of issue and can be used for both visit/tourism purpose

Feature	30 days eVisa	15 days eVisa	Malaysia eNTRI
Total days of Stay	30 days	15 days only	15 days only
Visa fees	INR 4000 Approx	INR 3000 approx	INR 2800 approx
Single Entry/ Multiple Entry	Multiple Entry	Multiple Entry	Single Entry Only
Can enter from ?	Any Country	Any Country	Direct from India, Thailand, Singapore
Days before application	20 days	20 days	2 to 3 days


----------



## maulikdoshi82

santhoshpkumar said:


> While it says for indians it is visa on arrival, it might be easier if you apply for evisa.
> 
> From the website: https://evisamalaysia.in/malaysia-tourist-entri-visa-for-indians/
> There is basically three types of Malaysia eVisa for tourists
> 
> All the visas below are valid for upto 3 months from the date of issue and can be used for both visit/tourism purpose
> 
> Feature30 days eVisa15 days eVisaMalaysia eNTRI
> Total days of Stay30 days15 days only15 days only
> Visa feesINR 4000 ApproxINR 3000 approxINR 2800 approx
> Single Entry/ Multiple EntryMultiple EntryMultiple EntrySingle Entry Only
> Can enter from ?Any CountryAny CountryDirect from India, Thailand, Singapore
> Days before application20 days20 days2 to 3 days


He doesn't want to even step out of airport. Why does he need visa?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## new_guy

Thank you


----------



## fhuneeus

Hi everyone!! Hope you’re great.

Hey I’m a bit anxious and nervous about my submitted EOIs. I just wanted to get some advice or comments on my situation. I think I have good points on my EOI. It’s not so nice to not get info from immi.

My career is 233914 - Engineering Technologist.
-8 January 2018 - Submitted EOI for 189 visa (70 points)
-23 January 2018 - Submitted EOI for 190 visa (75 points)
Points decomposition: -Age: 30 -English ability: 20 -Education: 15 -Work exp in Australia: 5

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## shambalaya

Is it safe today to say 'Let the games begin.'? Or is there another holiday today in Australia to recover from the long weekend extended holiday party ? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

fhuneeus said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope you’re great.
> 
> Hey I’m a bit anxious and nervous about my submitted EOIs. I just wanted to get some advice or comments on my situation. I think I have good points on my EOI. It’s not so nice to not get info from immi.
> 
> My career is 233914 - Engineering Technologist.
> -8 January 2018 - Submitted EOI for 189 visa (70 points)
> -23 January 2018 - Submitted EOI for 190 visa (75 points)
> Points decomposition: -Age: 30 -English ability: 20 -Education: 15 -Work exp in Australia: 5
> 
> Thanks a lot!!


Wait period for 70 pointers for 189 goes back till November last year. You can only expect an invite if they increase the numbers from July.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar

shambalaya said:


> Is it safe today to say 'Let the games begin.'? Or is there another holiday today in Australia to recover from the long weekend extended holiday party ?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes please, let the grant game begin


----------



## rahulpop1

santhoshpkumar said:


> Yes please, let the grant game begin




Today’s grant account opened. Too slow though which is expected..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebern_Jane

Hi,

How soon could I expect a CO to be assigned on my case? Will I be notified about this? Thanks


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Today’s grant account opened. Too slow though which is expected..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And, where did you saw that grant, immitracker isn't updated.


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> And, where did you saw that grant, immitracker isn't updated.




Oh is it?
I didn’t even care to open immitracker today.
It’s Pune group where I noticed the grant. I will ask her to update immitracker if not already. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Nothing going to happen till next week. It's going to be sloooow & not so steady. :ranger:



santhoshpkumar said:


> Yes please, let the grant game begin


----------



## rahulpop1

Lebern_Jane said:


> Hi,
> 
> How soon could I expect a CO to be assigned on my case? Will I be notified about this? Thanks



You just lodged on 7th June. You will have to wait for sometime before CO picks up your case. It might take some time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Nothing going to happen till next week. It's going to be sloooow & not so steady. :ranger:




True.. It’s going to be the slowest period of the entire year.
I have started Brooklyn nine nine all over again..



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Oh is it?
> I didn’t even care to open immitracker today.
> It’s Pune group where I noticed the grant. I will ask her to update immitracker if not already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No matter where you saw that grant (whether it is pune group or pimpri-chinchwad group) and do not even ask your friend to update immitracker 

Just get the details offline. I want to just catch these DHA people red-handed.
They think that they will come to office, do nothing and just before leaving the office send 1 grant for the day to prove their attendance


----------



## rahul7star

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Nothing going to happen till next week. It's going to be sloooow & not so steady. :ranger:


anythign espl in coming week?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Historical Analytics :nerd: 



rahul7star said:


> anythign espl in coming week?


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> No matter where you saw that grant (whether it is pune group or pimpri-chinchwad group) and do not even ask your friend to update immitracker
> 
> Just get the details offline. I want to just catch these DHA people red-handed.
> They think that they will come to office, do nothing and just before leaving the office send 1 grant for the day to prove their attendance


Wll then you have got all you need to catch them red handed.. 🤣
Don't rush up in June.. August/September will be the month for most of us. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## syed imran

Hi All,
I had lodged my visa on 02 Mar 2018. No CO contact yet. Was wondering if a CO has been allocated to my case. As per immi tracker the latest CO contact for 189 visa(offshore Indians) was around mid Jan. So, it seems my case hasn't been allotted to a CO. Anyways i have a couple of questions. Appreciate your inputs friends .
1. I had uploaded all docs except form 1221 by ~ Mar 20. During that time, people on this forum mostly had the views that Form 1221 is not necessary. However, now it seems i'm better off uploading them. Can i upload the forms now, since 3 months have already passed?
2. I had uploaded form 26AS as a proof of all tax deductions. Do you guys think its better to upload the PF docs and Form 16 as well?

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Wll then you have got all you need to catch them red handed.. 🤣
> Don't rush up in June.. August/September will be the month for most of us.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes, it seems that the current program year has halted. By doing this they will able to justify the less grant count for this PY against the invite cut.

The average waiting time at the moment is over 6 months. This is FYI..... for all new people here.


----------



## nirmal1988

Hi Guys,

A stupid a question regarding lodgment date.
is it the day I paid my fees or is it day I submitted my last document ?


----------



## lingling

nirmal1988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A stupid a question regarding lodgment date.
> is it the day I paid my fees or is it day I submitted my last document ?


Day you paid your fees


----------



## Leve

GUNBUN said:


> Yes, it seems that the current program year has halted. By doing this they will able to justify the less grant count for this PY against the invite cut.
> 
> The average waiting time at the moment is over 6 months. This is FYI..... for all new people here.


Gunbun, do you think the rest of June is a lost cause and we won’t see it pick up till July now? Thanks


----------



## luvjd

syed imran said:


> Hi All,
> I had lodged my visa on 02 Mar 2018. No CO contact yet. Was wondering if a CO has been allocated to my case. As per immi tracker the latest CO contact for 189 visa(offshore Indians) was around mid Jan. So, it seems my case hasn't been allotted to a CO. Anyways i have a couple of questions. Appreciate your inputs friends .
> 1. I had uploaded all docs except form 1221 by ~ Mar 20. During that time, people on this forum mostly had the views that Form 1221 is not necessary. However, now it seems i'm better off uploading them. Can i upload the forms now, since 3 months have already passed?
> 2. I had uploaded form 26AS as a proof of all tax deductions. Do you guys think its better to upload the PF docs and Form 16 as well?
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys!


1. Yes you can upload 1221 now. There is no harm.
2. Submit as many documents as you have, it will help make your case even stronger.


----------



## internationalcanuck

My MARA agent said not to upload 1221 and also didn't recommend form 80 for my de facto partner since it's not "required". He said its requested by CO in less than 2% of cases.
I didn't want to take the risk given how long a CO takes to reply after they request the information, I uploaded anyways.





luvjd said:


> 1. Yes you can upload 1221 now. There is no harm.
> 2. Submit as many documents as you have, it will help make your case even stronger.


----------



## Leve

When does everyone the grant will pjck up? Do youthink the rest of June is a lost cause and we won’t see it pick up till July now? Thanks


----------



## maulikdoshi82

One batch is pending most likely. 



Leve said:


> When does everyone the grant will pjck up? Do youthink the rest of June is a lost cause and we won’t see it pick up till July now? Thanks


----------



## GUNBUN

maulikdoshi82 said:


> One batch is pending most likely.


@Leve,

What Maulik is predicting is based on last year's trend during this period. He is very hopeful guy in life (I guess he must be unmarried  )

Last year when they gave 651 grants in Sep, before that they suppressed it in Jun/July majorly.

For how long they want to suppress this year is there call. DHA must have cleared many cases in background. But the time & day of bombarding is their suspense.


----------



## Leve

GUNBUN said:


> maulikdoshi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One batch is pending most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> @Leve,
> 
> What Maulik is predicting is based on last year's trend during this period. He is very hopeful guy in life (I guess he must be unmarried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Last year when they gave 651 grants in Sep, before that they suppressed it in Jun/July majorly.
> 
> For how long they want to suppress this year is there call. DHA must have cleared many cases in background. But the time & day of bombarding is their suspense.
Click to expand...

Gunbun 😂😂

Thank you for your reply! Here’s hoping Maulik is right 😬


----------



## maulikdoshi82

GUNBUN said:


> @Leve,
> 
> What Maulik is predicting is based on last year's trend during this period. He is very hopeful guy in life (I guess he must be unmarried  )
> 
> Last year when they gave 651 grants in Sep, before that they suppressed it in Jun/July majorly.
> 
> For how long they want to suppress this year is there call. DHA must have cleared many cases in background. But the time & day of bombarding is their suspense.


Sorry to disappoint again but you are wrong dude. Married since a decade now 

@leve, the batch won't be as big as last September or but I'm expecting at least 200+. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

If my migration agent is dealing my application, is there a way that I can also monitor the activity. Any mirror image or anything ??


----------



## maulikdoshi82

internationalcanuck said:


> My MARA agent said not to upload 1221 and also didn't recommend form 80 for my de facto partner since it's not "required". He said its requested by CO in less than 2% of cases.
> I didn't want to take the risk given how long a CO takes to reply after they request the information, I uploaded anyways.


1221 and 80 are decent forms, don't make any trouble while processing. But few of the applicants even upload health undertaking which should be avoided as it has impact on the case. Not all forms of DIBP are needed to be submitted prior hand.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Prasenjit_sen said:


> If my migration agent is dealing my application, is there a way that I can also monitor the activity. Any mirror image or anything ??


Yep you can duplicate. Create the account and load the case id. For case id, ask your agent to send you immi acknowledgement of case received.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

maulikdoshi82; ...But few of the applicants even upload health undertaking which should be avoided as it has impact on the case.
Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE said:


> What do you mean uploading the health undertaking has an impact on the case?
> I uploaded the form from the HAP website that confirmed that I did all the tests.
> Many people on here have mentioned they had COs requesting to upload confirmation of of their medical test (despite it being electronically sent from health providers).


----------



## maulikdoshi82

internationalcanuck said:


> What do you mean uploading the health undertaking has an impact on the case?
> I uploaded the form from the HAP website that confirmed that I did all the tests.
> Many people on here have mentioned they had COs requesting to upload confirmation of of their medical test (despite it being electronically sent from health providers).


Talking about form 815. That's not required to be submitted unless asked specifically.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Hello all

I have only form 16s available.
Form 26as I could not get.

I am uploading bank statement and pay slips for all years day 3 per year

I hope this is ok.

PL suggest.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have only form 16s available.
> Form 26as I could not get.
> 
> I am uploading bank statement and pay slips for all years day 3 per year
> 
> I hope this is ok.
> 
> PL suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PF statement is requested by many CO's recently. See if you can arrange.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

Thanks for the response. Is this something allowed to do ? People does this ? And will the agent will come to know? 


QUOTE=maulikdoshi82;14528732]


Prasenjit_sen said:


> If my migration agent is dealing my application, is there a way that I can also monitor the activity. Any mirror image or anything ??


Yep you can duplicate. Create the account and load the case id. For case id, ask your agent to send you immi acknowledgement of case received.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have only form 16s available.
> Form 26as I could not get.
> 
> I am uploading bank statement and pay slips for all years day 3 per year
> 
> I hope this is ok.
> 
> PL suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is ok. Not sure why is it difficult for you to get Form 26AS though. That's available on Income Tax site against your PAN number.

Also upload PF details for all the years if you have.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Yes it's allowed.
People do this all the time.
What'll be agent's issue if he is not faking it? It's your application at the end.


Prasenjit_sen said:


> Thanks for the response. Is this something allowed to do ? People does this ? And will the agent will come to know?
> 
> 
> QUOTE=maulikdoshi82;14528732]Yep you can duplicate. Create the account and load the case id. For case id, ask your agent to send you immi acknowledgement of case received.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

Did they specifically ask for 26AS ? For me they only asked proof of income from employment, i have planned to provide payslips, offer letters, bank statement and PF statement of whatever i have. Do i need to provide form 26as and form 16. I have already provided with last 5 yrs of tax returns though. 



maulikdoshi82 said:


> Vineethmarkonda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> I have only form 16s available.
> Form 26as I could not get.
> 
> I am uploading bank statement and pay slips for all years day 3 per year
> 
> I hope this is ok.
> 
> PL suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is ok. Not sure why is it difficult for you to get Form 26AS though. That's available on Income Tax site against your PAN number.
> 
> Also upload PF details for all the years if you have.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## maulikdoshi82

They haven't asked for anything specific per se. They generally require one or two proofs. Payslips and Form 16 are employer provided document to you. Tax Returns is the one between you and the government. Where as Form 26AS is the proof of Employer acknowledging to the government directly that you are an employee. It's just more authentic as per me and easier to download & upload. Haven't seen any CO asking for Form 26AS to any member till now so either of them should be ok. Rest is your choice as no single method guarantees to work with the CO 

Provide the documents according to the employment history i.e. if you are claiming for 5 years of work ex then 5 years of Tax Returns, 5 years of payslips (2-3 for each year), 5 years of bank-statement(s) (showing salary credited) and 5 years of PF statement. 



Prasenjit_sen said:


> Did they specifically ask for 26AS ? For me they only asked proof of income from employment, i have planned to provide payslips, offer letters, bank statement and PF statement of whatever i have. Do i need to provide form 26as and form 16. I have already provided with last 5 yrs of tax returns though.


----------



## shah.upasana

Hi,

I’ve applied for 189 with 75 points in March 2018 under General Accountant. Can anyone please help me out with the timline to recieve an invitation?


----------



## GUNBUN

shah.upasana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve applied for 189 with 75 points in March 2018 under General Accountant. Can anyone please help me out with the timline to recieve an invitation?


Request to post this query on "Invitations" thread, you may get more accurate answer there.

Additionally, you may check Immitracker and Iscah for latest cutoff of invites.


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends,

With the grace of Almighty Allah and guidance from forum members i finally got my grant for whole family yesterday (June 08, 2018). (Lodged Visa on May 13, 2017, as engineering Manager, 60 Pts) 

My IED is July 04, 2018. ( 1 Year from Date of medical) So i have only 25 days to make my validation trip.

With the grant notification, i have also received a separate letter containing following detail;

Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa

Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa

The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504

- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies

before a date specified by the Minister."

This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before

the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.

General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a

visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.

Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the

Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial

entry date.

General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in

breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing

so would be the breach of this condition.

Visa Validity Period

This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information

about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice. 

I would like to have your opinion about this particular document, should this document be considered as an IED Waiver or should i request for a Facilitation letter regarding IED to be on safe side? 

I have searched a lot on this forum and some people are of the opinion that this generic email is IED Waiver.

Please guide.....

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## black_swift

internationalcanuck said:


> What do you mean uploading the health undertaking has an impact on the case?
> I uploaded the form from the HAP website that confirmed that I did all the tests.
> Many people on here have mentioned they had COs requesting to upload confirmation of of their medical test (despite it being electronically sent from health providers).


What is this form from HAP website that you are referring to? And how do I get it? I just got HAP ID generated and carried that letter for medical tests. And then the hospital submitted the results directly. Now under health assessment, it says Health Assessment completed. No Action Required.

Am I missing out on something?


----------



## GUNBUN

black_swift said:


> What is this form from HAP website that you are referring to? And how do I get it? I just got HAP ID generated and carried that letter for medical tests. And then the hospital submitted the results directly. Now under health assessment, it says Health Assessment completed. No Action Required.
> 
> Am I missing out on something?


Need not to worry much.

I did exactly what you mentioned and also status appearing as "submitted" / medical clearance provided/ no action required.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126

Guys,
I am again posting, please tell me anyone got invite in Electronics Engineering?
Please share timeline and points.
Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## rahulpop1

kaanixir said:


> c<*SNIP*>




Don’t get too offenders by that.
He might be new here and doesn’t quite understand the difference between EOI lodged and Visa lodged. People applying through agents might have some confusion. 
Again you want to ban one specific country. You said similar things about the country in EOI thread as well. 
Keep it cool man.. Help new comers or just scroll past the post which you think are irrelevant.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

maulikdoshi82 said:


> They haven't asked for anything specific per se. They generally require one or two proofs. Payslips and Form 16 are employer provided document to you. Tax Returns is the one between you and the government. Where as Form 26AS is the proof of Employer acknowledging to the government directly that you are an employee. It's just more authentic as per me and easier to download & upload. Haven't seen any CO asking for Form 26AS to any member till now so either of them should be ok. Rest is your choice as no single method guarantees to work with the CO
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the documents according to the employment history i.e. if you are claiming for 5 years of work ex then 5 years of Tax Returns, 5 years of payslips (2-3 for each year), 5 years of bank-statement(s) (showing salary credited) and 5 years of PF statement.




Hey

Thanks got it.

But what do you mean by pf statement.

Is it any form I can download.

PL check



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks got it.
> 
> But what do you mean by pf statement.
> 
> Is it any form I can download.
> 
> PL check
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you worked in india you shoudl have had assigned a PF account then you will have a UAN assigned (post 2014 I guess), you can use the UAN and your registeredmobile to login to the india PF and get your PF statments.

This link if for passbook, if you already have a login
https://passbook.epfindia.gov.in/MemberPassBook/Login.jsp

This is the link to epf account
https://unifiedportal-mem.epfindia.gov.in/memberinterface/


----------



## maulikdoshi82

shah.upasana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve applied for 189 with 75 points in March 2018 under General Accountant. Can anyone please help me out with the timline to recieve an invitation?


Nothing before July when the counter gets reset for all ANZSCO.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

<*SNIP*>
Guys, do not post anything bad about any country. I have seen people targeting India.. There is no need for that. We’re here to help each other and let’s not change our attitude because of some racist people. Let’s help others until the time we get our Visa. 
eace


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

santhoshpkumar said:


> If you worked in india you shoudl have had assigned a PF account then you will have a UAN assigned (post 2014 I guess), you can use the UAN and your registeredmobile to login to the india PF and get your PF statments.
> 
> 
> 
> This link if for passbook, if you already have a login
> 
> https://passbook.epfindia.gov.in/MemberPassBook/Login.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> This is the link to epf account
> 
> https://unifiedportal-mem.epfindia.gov.in/memberinterface/




Hello guys. 
What if the applicant has withdrawn his pf and the Account is settled. I have worked in total three companies and have settled my two pf accounts. I have current company’s pf statement from my date of joining . What should i do then??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Log into emedical.
Click "Print Information sheet" a PDF will come up. After the clinic has submitted your medical exam to DIBP, the information sheet will have been updated to say the date when it was submitted to DIBP, and will say "completed" for all your tests.
I uploaded this information sheet in the medical section to be on the safe side as confirmation, in case there is a problem linking the electronic medical file to my immigration file.
Some people on the forum reported COs requesting confirmation that the emedical was undertaking, despite it being electronically sent to DIBP. So I uploaded to be on the safe side.



black_swift said:


> What is this form from HAP website that you are referring to? And how do I get it? I just got HAP ID generated and carried that letter for medical tests. And then the hospital submitted the results directly. Now under health assessment, it says Health Assessment completed. No Action Required.
> 
> Am I missing out on something?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

If you have the UAN Numbers of old companies, account statement still will be available online. 

If not, you may have to follow the trail - From your payslip - you should get the PF Account. As you have withdrwn the PF, you should be aware of the PF Trust (if not, check with your prev employers). Visit the Trust office or post a letter requesting them to send you the account statement. 

P.S. PF Statements are not mandatory so it's upto you whether you want to go through the trail as it may be a bit long road, knowing Indian officers . 



amitkb said:


> Hello guys.
> What if the applicant has withdrawn his pf and the Account is settled. I have worked in total three companies and have settled my two pf accounts. I have current company’s pf statement from my date of joining . What should i do then??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

One grant showing on immitracker today. We know someone in DHA has at least showed up to work today lol


----------



## kerberos

Did anyone have any issue getting the grant with outstanding fines? Me and my partner both have tram inspector fines from Victoria at $200 each from 2014. He was on a tourist visa and I was on a student visa. He left long before the letters arrived and I left not long after.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

kerberos said:


> Did anyone have any issue getting the grant with outstanding fines? Me and my partner both have tram inspector fines from Victoria at $200 each from 2014. He was on a tourist visa and I was on a student visa. He left long before the letters arrived and I left not long after.


One of the member reported having to clear off his credit card dues. If there is means & ways, clear off the dues.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> One grant showing on immitracker today. We know someone in DHA has at least showed up to work today lol


Yup, that's so encouraging....grants are picking up 

Today they gave 1 grant , by tomorrow they will give 2-3 & finally by Friday they may reach 4 i.e. the max grant for any day in Jun-18 

BTW, few people who have just finished their grant parties seems to be updating tracker :clap2:


----------



## santhoshpkumar

rahulpop1 said:


> <*SNIP*>
> Guys, do not post anything bad about any country. I have seen people targeting India.. There is no need for that. We’re here to help each other and let’s not change our attitude because of some racist people. Let’s help others until the time we get our Visa.
> eace
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Need to stop this attitude only till we get our Visa. It is about helping regardless of your status. I have seen many seniors who spend their time in guiding and assisting so many. , if they all have thought will stay here only till i get my visa we would not have had this forum or a channel.


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> <*SNIP*>
> Guys, do not post anything bad about any country. I have seen people targeting India.. There is no need for that. We’re here to help each other and let’s not change our attitude because of some racist people. Let’s help others until the time we get our Visa.
> eace
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 so many deleted posts.

Atleast now DHA should understand that Immitracker is completely blank and so people are running short of content to discuss here :spit: :boxing:

@ Rahul - you can also help even after getting PR, there is no such limitation  _("Let’s help others until the time we get our Visa ")_

BTW no one is targeting India, see today also "Phillipines" grant


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Ha Ha true, nothing more to discuss about. Few new people join in but they also have the same query - "when will I get the grant" 

How about planning some meet-ups to vent the ire over coffee? All Those Waiting For Grant Meetups 



GUNBUN said:


> so many deleted posts.
> 
> Atleast now DHA should understand that Immitracker is completely blank and so people are running short of content to discuss here :spit: :boxing:
> 
> @ Rahul - you can also help even after getting PR, there is no such limitation  _("Let’s help others until the time we get our Visa ")_
> 
> BTW no one is targeting India, see today also "Phillipines" grant


----------



## santhoshpkumar

amitkb said:


> Hello guys.
> What if the applicant has withdrawn his pf and the Account is settled. I have worked in total three companies and have settled my two pf accounts. I have current company’s pf statement from my date of joining . What should i do then??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure what you ment by clearing the account. I am not aware of withdrawign yoru PF unless you were not working for more than 6 months in India. Given you currently have a PF active account, All your PF accounts closed or transfered should be linked to ur UAN. So the PF passbook has all the account closed withdrawn etc details online starting 2011. 

Again as others have indicated I dont see PF to be mandatory, as long as you can showcase your payslip and bank pay for the same amount. PF will help validate that the pf detuction on the payslip match as well. But not a mandatory to have a seprate statment. But I am sure it will be no harm if you can attach your current PF statement. If you had tried creating the account and login just now today, you might have to wait 24 hrs before the passbook gets reflected post your first registration and login.


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Log into emedical.
> Click "Print Information sheet" a PDF will come up. After the clinic has submitted your medical exam to DIBP, the information sheet will have been updated to say the date when it was submitted to DIBP, and will say "completed" for all your tests.
> I uploaded this information sheet in the medical section to be on the safe side as confirmation, in case there is a problem linking the electronic medical file to my immigration file.
> Some people on the forum reported COs requesting confirmation that the emedical was undertaking, despite it being electronically sent to DIBP. So I uploaded to be on the safe side.


very useful information internationalcanuck !!

I just completed this step. 

Also, guys ....please have a look at the article published yesterday in the guardian newspaper titled "Australia's immigration rate to fall again as work visa approvals drop".


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> so many deleted posts.
> 
> Atleast now DHA should understand that Immitracker is completely blank and so people are running short of content to discuss here :spit: :boxing:
> 
> @ Rahul - you can also help even after getting PR, there is no such limitation  _("Let’s help others until the time we get our Visa ")_
> 
> BTW no one is targeting India, see today also "Phillipines" grant


@GUNBUN: Ofcourse one can help after getting visa as well but people usually do not do that here.. Very few members stay here after grant. The more you give to this forum the better it is for new comers.
<*SNIP*>

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

santhoshpkumar said:


> Need to stop this attitude only till we get our Visa. It is about helping regardless of your status. I have seen many seniors who spend their time in guiding and assisting so many. , if they all have thought will stay here only till i get my visa we would not have had this forum or a channel.


Original post from someone got deleted. So you won't understand the context. That is for someone else who was targetting India. Take a chill pill brother and sleep well. I am helping people here and in other forum since the time you haven't even thought of immigration so please do not try to change my attitude. 
<*SNIP*>

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Yup, that's so encouraging....grants are picking up
> 
> Today they gave 1 grant , by tomorrow they will give 2-3 & finally by Friday they may reach 4 i.e. the max grant for any day in Jun-18
> 
> BTW, few people who have just finished their grant parties seems to be updating tracker :clap2:


Haha.. that's how it's working now a days.. 
Let's hope it normalise sooner in July..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> @GUNBUN: Ofcourse one can help after getting visa as well but people usually do not do that here.. Very few members stay here after grant. The more you give to this forum the better it is for new comers.
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I knew all that brother  

no need to listen to others .....you are doing good job on this forum so far and keep that doing.


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> I knew all that brother
> 
> no need to listen to others .....you are doing good job on this forum so far and keep that doing.


Thanks Man.. 
BTW you once mentioned Pimpri Chinchwad in one of your millions (or may be billions) of posts. Are you also Punekar or what?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

All forum members, if you have an issue with any post, either reply to it without being aggressive, etc, or feel free to use the "Report a Post" function.

It's there on every post - the exclamation mark inside the red triangle in the top right part of the green header bar in every post. 

This will alert all of ExpatForum's roughly 20 moderators, and a moderator should have a look at the issue within a reasonable time. 

But...please do not comment on why something was moderated, or otherwise give your opinion on whether a moderater should have taken an action or not. If you have an issue with a moderator's actions, contact the moderator or use the "Report a Post" function.

As per Forum Rules: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594

*Moderation*: _No discussion of moderation is permitted on the public message boards. If you have a question or a problem with a moderation action, please contact the moderator directly via the PM system. Please signal a problem with an individual post using the “Report” button – the small triangular caution sign in the upper right corner of the message box.
_

Moderators have to work within Forum Rules of course, and all Forum Members agree to do the same when they join the forum. But we are all different and may do or see things a little differently at times. It's not always easy to decide what posts to moderate and in what way, but that's the moderator's call - please be aware that all moderators have our forum members (ie you!)  best interests at heart.


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Thanks Man..
> BTW you once mentioned Pimpri Chinchwad in one of your millions (or may be billions) of posts. Are you also Punekar or what?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I lived in PCMC area (1.5 yrs) while I studied PGDM from BITM Pune way back in 06-08.

I have also worked in Chennai & Hyderabad in the past.


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> I lived in PCMC area (1.5 yrs) while I studied PGDM from BITM Pune way back in 06-08.
> 
> I have also worked in Chennai & Hyderabad in the past.


Wow man.. So you know Marathi, Telugu and Tamil.. Such a multilingual guy.. 
If DHA is reading this post, you will get the grant next. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

santhoshpkumar said:


> If you worked in india you shoudl have had assigned a PF account then you will have a UAN assigned (post 2014 I guess), you can use the UAN and your registeredmobile to login to the india PF and get your PF statments.
> 
> 
> 
> This link if for passbook, if you already have a login
> 
> https://passbook.epfindia.gov.in/MemberPassBook/Login.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> This is the link to epf account
> 
> https://unifiedportal-mem.epfindia.gov.in/memberinterface/



Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

*EOI Submission*

Hi Guys,

Need your expert advise. 

Can I submit my EOI before receiving the ACS assessment report? If yes, what are the pros & cons of submitting EOI before ACS result?

I have ACS reference numbers for me & my wife's assessment (Got it when we submitted our ACS online applications). Also, we are already got results of PTE. 


Regards
Ankur

Assumed Points:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
PTE-A(2) - 20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
Partner Skill - 5
ACS Assessment - 8th June'18
ANZSCO - 261313

*Total - 189(75), 190(80)*

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18


----------



## rahulpop1

ankur14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your expert advise.
> 
> Can I submit my EOI before receiving the ACS assessment report? If yes, what are the pros & cons of submitting EOI before ACS result?
> 
> I have ACS reference numbers for me & my wife's assessment (Got it when we submitted our ACS online applications). Also, we are already got results of PTE.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> Assumed Points:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Main Applicant:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5
> PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
> PTE-A(2) - 20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
> Partner Skill - 5
> ACS Assessment - 8th June'18
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 
> *Total - 189(75), 190(80)*
> 
> *Spouse:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 0
> PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
> ANZSCO - 261313
> ACS Assessment - 12th June'18


No! Never do that. You never know how many years ACS deduct from your experience. Moreover it's not advisable to submit EOI without getting ACS assessment done. Wait for it. You will get it in 1.5 months approx.
There is a different thread for ACS assessment and one for EOI. You will have to join those to get better idea of how the process works in EOI stage.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

ankur14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your expert advise.
> 
> Can I submit my EOI before receiving the ACS assessment report? If yes, what are the pros & cons of submitting EOI before ACS result?
> 
> I have ACS reference numbers for me & my wife's assessment (Got it when we submitted our ACS online applications). Also, we are already got results of PTE.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> Assumed Points:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Main Applicant:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5
> PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
> PTE-A(2) - 20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
> Partner Skill - 5
> ACS Assessment - 8th June'18
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 
> *Total - 189(75), 190(80)*
> 
> *Spouse:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 0
> PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
> ANZSCO - 261313
> ACS Assessment - 12th June'18


You cant submit an EOI without an assessment number. But some people from SoMe countries are known to provide a number, then they update that assessment number right after assessment. Then before the grant they get rejected from Australia for 10 years for providing false info and trying to outsmart eveeryone else lol

:flypig:


----------



## GUNBUN

ankur14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your expert advise.
> 
> Can I submit my EOI before receiving the ACS assessment report? If yes, what are the pros & cons of submitting EOI before ACS result?
> 
> I have ACS reference numbers for me & my wife's assessment (Got it when we submitted our ACS online applications). Also, we are already got results of PTE.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> Assumed Points:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Main Applicant:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5
> PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
> PTE-A(2) - 20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
> Partner Skill - 5
> ACS Assessment - 8th June'18
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 
> *Total - 189(75), 190(80)*
> 
> *Spouse:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 0
> PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
> ANZSCO - 261313
> ACS Assessment - 12th June'18



You won't be able to do that technically.

As far as I remember, while filing EOI it will ask for ACS assessment letter date which in your case is sometime in future.


----------



## kaanixir

So technically you can provide a false assessment number and get your invitation. And then you can submit a correction form saying "I provided wrong information, I want to update that" maybe it will be successful


----------



## kaju

kaanixir said:


> You cant submit an EOI without an assessment number. But some people <*SNIP*> are known to provide a number, then they update that assessment number right after assessment. Then before the grant they get rejected from Australia for 10 years for providing false info and trying to outsmart eveeryone else lol
> 
> :flypig:


There always a few people who think they can cheat the system. But generally they are caught. 

The bar against lodging another application (after a rejection) is still for 3 years (and DoHA has finally updated their website to reflect this). The regulatory change required to implement the proposed 10 year ban was not accepted by the Senate.


----------



## internationalcanuck

"CAN" you do it, is very different than being advisable. 
On your EOI, you are telling The Australian government you have a certain number of points for your work, education, and english.
How can you tell them how many points you have without an ACS assessment?
If you guess wrong, you will be at risk of providing false information, especially if say you claim 70 points total, and get an invitation by claiming 15 points for work, but then you receive your ACS that qualifies you for only 5 points, and therefore your real points total will be 60. You would have never gotten an invite based on 60, and your Invitation to apply (ITA) would have gone to someone else.

It's a huge risk for yourself, plus it stuffs of the applicant workflow with bogus claims.
By not not doing things properly, could put everyone in jeopardy as it could cause Australia to change it's immigration assessment policies.



ankur14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your expert advise.
> 
> Can I submit my EOI before receiving the ACS assessment report? If yes, what are the pros & cons of submitting EOI before ACS result?
> 
> I have ACS reference numbers for me & my wife's assessment (Got it when we submitted our ACS online applications). Also, we are already got results of PTE.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> Assumed Points:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Main Applicant:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5
> PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
> PTE-A(2) - 20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
> Partner Skill - 5
> ACS Assessment - 8th June'18
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 
> *Total - 189(75), 190(80)*
> 
> *Spouse:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 0
> PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
> ANZSCO - 261313
> ACS Assessment - 12th June'18


----------



## TryingforPR

Hey All,

I have been following this thread since long and have got a of of information during the document upload time.

I just wanted to know if there will be any difference if the document uploads took longer time.

My details are as below :

Submitted EOI with 80 points on Jan 15th 2018
ANZCoDE - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
ITA - 17th Jan 2018

Lodgement - 29th Jan 2018

I have claimed spouse points and since my wife was in Melbourne for around 10 months in 2011, I have applied for AFP clearance certificate. I have initially read about submitting PCC only if the person stayed in that country for more than 12 months.
But, following few updates on immitracker, i thought it would be better to upload the Aus PCC beforehand to avoid CO contact.

The certificate came a little late and i have uploaded it in May.

Will the delayed uploading of documents have any impact on the grants issued.

Myself and spouse have been able to find projects in Aus, but the grant wait is never ending


----------



## internationalcanuck

Upload date doesn't matter, it's the date of lodgement is what counts.
Many people don't get their medicals and PCCs all finalized until after they lodge, since your date of entry to the country (if you get a grant) is based on the expiry date of either your medical or PCC. Also people's passports may expire and new to be renewed, so you will have to update DIBP through your immiaccount with the updated passport details and fill out the change of information form.





TryingforPR said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and have got a of of information during the document upload time.
> 
> I just wanted to know if there will be any difference if the document uploads took longer time.
> 
> My details are as below :
> 
> Submitted EOI with 80 points on Jan 15th 2018
> ANZCoDE - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ITA - 17th Jan 2018
> 
> Lodgement - 29th Jan 2018
> 
> I have claimed spouse points and since my wife was in Melbourne for around 10 months in 2011, I have applied for AFP clearance certificate. I have initially read about submitting PCC only if the person stayed in that country for more than 12 months.
> But, following few updates on immitracker, i thought it would be better to upload the Aus PCC beforehand to avoid CO contact.
> 
> The certificate came a little late and i have uploaded it in May.
> 
> Will the delayed uploading of documents have any impact on the grants issued.
> 
> Myself and spouse have been able to find projects in Aus, but the grant wait is never ending


----------



## TryingforPR

internationalcanuck said:


> Upload date doesn't matter, it's the date of lodgement is what counts.
> Many people don't get their medicals and PCCs all finalized until after they lodge, since your date of entry to the country (if you get a grant) is based on the expiry date of either your medical or PCC. Also people's passports may expire and new to be renewed, so you will have to update DIBP through your immiaccount with the updated passport details and fill out the change of information form.



Thank you for your reply.

We have completed our medicals/PCC (India) for myself,spouse and kids.
PCC(AUS) for my wife who has stayed in Melbourne for 9 months.

Any trend by which we can understand when the Jan29th guys applications would be picked ??


----------



## rahulpop1

TryingforPR said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> We have completed our medicals/PCC (India) for myself,spouse and kids.
> 
> PCC(AUS) for my wife who has stayed in Melbourne for 9 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Any trend by which we can understand when the Jan29th guys applications would be picked ??




It’s taking some time for offshore candidates nowadays. 
This is end of year so it is expected to be slow. Things will pick up some speed after mid july. Keep fingers crossed.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Thanks alll for sharing your insights. I'll wait for our ACS assessment report to fill in EOI.


----------



## rabeeel

Hi Everyone, 

I need guidance please I need to lodge my EOI for visa class 189. Kindly if any one can guide me step by step for logging my case that how to submit my case for 261313 Software Engineer.

I will be highly obliged. 

-Rabeel


----------



## ankur14

rabeeel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need guidance please I need to lodge my EOI for visa class 189. Kindly if any one can guide me step by step for logging my case that how to submit my case for 261313 Software Engineer.
> 
> I will be highly obliged.
> 
> -Rabeel


Follow this link.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=eoi+submission+australia


----------



## rabeeel

ankur14 said:


> Follow this link.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=eoi+submission+australia


thanks a lot buddy


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hi Rabeeel,

Someone's answered your query, but just to let you know this forum is for questions relating to visa lodgement/applications, not EOI. There is a different forum for questions about submitting Expressions of Interest (EOI).



rabeeel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need guidance please I need to lodge my EOI for visa class 189. Kindly if any one can guide me step by step for logging my case that how to submit my case for 261313 Software Engineer.
> 
> I will be highly obliged.
> 
> -Rabeel


----------



## Areeb126

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Nothing before July when the counter gets reset for all ANZSCO.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Sir, they reset all codes? or just add new in previous, for instance in my anzesco this year 485 left. and they allotted 1000 in start. will they make it again 1000 ?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Despite the low number of grants showing on immitracker... my place in the queue according to myimmitracker keeps dropping it's dropped from 752 to 538 since March 27th. Does this just mean a lot of accounts are turning inactive?


----------



## SunV

Areeb126 said:


> Sir, they reset all codes? or just add new in previous, for instance in my anzesco this year 485 left. and they allotted 1000 in start. will they make it again 1000 ?


sarcasm: Assume, You are a businessman starting of the year on 01-Jul-2017, you thought i will sell 1000 biscuits this year and you sold only 515 and 485 left whose expiration date is 30-Jun-2018. Next year you are going to bring 1000 biscuits with expiration date 30-Jun-2019.

So, are you going to sell 1485 biscuits or 1000 and going to through expired 485 in a bin. Same is with DIBP. Everyone wants those 485 biscuits needs to be sold in this last Auction (round) . 


Ans to your query: Quota resets every FY.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Yep, they remove inactive ones from the queue. 



internationalcanuck said:


> Despite the low number of grants showing on immitracker... my place in the queue according to myimmitracker keeps dropping it's dropped from 752 to 538 since March 27th. Does this just mean a lot of accounts are turning inactive?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Sir!! Man we left college long back eh 

Yep, it gets reset. Government also revises the next year's target so if it was 1000 this year, it may be 1050 or 900 also for next year. 



Areeb126 said:


> Sir, they reset all codes? or just add new in previous, for instance in my anzesco this year 485 left. and they allotted 1000 in start. will they make it again 1000 ?


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

I lodged my Visa today 13/6/2018 after 3 weeks from getting the invitation. I had the Docs ready since then but paying the fees part was daunting; with the bank debit/credit card limits, and no option for travel forex cards. The prepaid virtual card from a certain website was the salvation. To me that was the toughest part so far in this journey. Now sit and relax for roughly 5 months as it seems it is the average time now for processing.

Here we go ...


----------



## Wonderer-India

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Yep, they remove inactive ones from the queue.


And out of curiosity, how does a case become Inactive in Immitracker ?


----------



## Wonderer-India

SunV said:


> sarcasm: Assume, You are a businessman starting of the year on 01-Jul-2017, you thought i will sell 1000 biscuits this year and you sold only 515 and 485 left whose expiration date is 30-Jun-2018. Next year you are going to bring 1000 biscuits with expiration date 30-Jun-2019.
> 
> So, are you going to sell 1485 biscuits or 1000 and going to through expired 485 in a bin. Same is with DIBP. Everyone wants those 485 biscuits needs to be sold in this last Auction (round) .
> 
> 
> Ans to your query: Quota resets every FY.


You cracked it up, man.


----------



## Manusun

Hi,

I have lodged visa application under 189 on 12th june.when can i expect visa grant( approx months) wats the current trend.

Except medical i have submitted all docs including all countries PCC( US, india, Australia)


----------



## shambalaya

Manusun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged visa application under 189 on 12th june.when can i expect visa grant( approx months) wats the current trend.
> 
> Except medical i have submitted all docs including all countries PCC( US, india, Australia)


I'd say 155+ days. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Manusun

shambalaya said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged visa application under 189 on 12th june.when can i expect visa grant( approx months) wats the current trend.
> 
> Except medical i have submitted all docs including all countries PCC( US, india, Australia)
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say 155+ days.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Oh thank u..in portal they say 8-9 months
If its come in 5-6 month then better


----------



## shambalaya

Manusun said:


> Oh thank u..in portal they say 8-9 months
> If its come in 5-6 month then better


That ~155 for direct grant. could go north of 170 days if there is a CO contact.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Robi14

Looks like things are still. nothing moving after Dec 2017 For Grant and only few grants from Jan 2018. I am onshore application but no update for me since 3 months .
Logged on 13 March


----------



## Manusun

shambalaya said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank u..in portal they say 8-9 months
> If its come in 5-6 month then better
> 
> 
> 
> That ~155 for direct grant. could go north of 170 days if there is a CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry what is the difference between direct grant and CO contact? Pls clarify


----------



## rahulpop1

Manusun said:


> Sorry what is the difference between direct grant and CO contact? Pls clarify




CO contact means when CO contacts you for some missing (or already submitted ) documents.. Then you get some time which is usually 28 days to send back to them. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Robi14 said:


> Looks like things are still. nothing moving after Dec 2017 For Grant and only few grants from Jan 2018. I am onshore application but no update for me since 3 months .
> Logged on 13 March




Being an onshore applicant, you can get it anytime now. Keep fingers crossed.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Manusun

rahulpop1 said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry what is the difference between direct grant and CO contact? Pls clarify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CO contact means when CO contacts you for some missing (or already submitted ) documents.. Then you get some time which is usually 28 days to send back to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thank you ..


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Manusun said:


> Sorry what is the difference between direct grant and CO contact? Pls clarify


Just a fancy term people have coined. Both means you got a grant at the end. Direct grant means you had all the documented submitted and the Case Officer (CO) did not have to contact you for any further documents or clarifications. 

On the other side, if the CO sends a request for some clarification or some docs then it is termed as CO contact.


----------



## Manusun

santhoshpkumar said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry what is the difference between direct grant and CO contact? Pls clarify
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fancy term people have coined. Both means you got a grant at the end. Direct grant means you had all the documented submitted and the Case Officer (CO) did not have to contact you for any further documents or clarifications.
> 
> On the other side, if the CO sends a request for some clarification or some docs then it is termed as CO contact.
Click to expand...


Yea got it. Thank you for the detailed clarification. Hope my documents r perfect🤞


----------



## Robi14

rahulpop1 said:


> Being an onshore applicant, you can get it anytime now. Keep fingers crossed.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Happy to here


----------



## perfect_devil

Looks like they are focused on onshore applicants this week. This looks similar to previous month when for one week it was for onshore and the next week they bombarded offshore. 
Someone predicated a batch next week for offshore. Fingers crossed for that! 🤞

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMAusMig

This article explains why invites and grants have come down and also why it is going to be difficult for offshore applicants in the future. They prefer giving the 189 visa to people who are already working onshore especially New Zealanders. I hope this does not impact the existing offshore applications.

Government's immigration tweak sees overseas Asians out, integrated Kiwis in - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

yes, this was shared by someone couple of months back in this forum.. but at least now they r processing Dec-17 applications. Hope in July (start of new year) they would start processing Jan-18 applications as well. The wait is killing... 



SMAusMig said:


> This article explains why invites and grants have come down and also why it is going to be difficult for offshore applicants in the future. They prefer giving the 189 visa to people who are already working onshore especially New Zealanders. I hope this does not impact the existing offshore applications.
> 
> Government's immigration tweak sees overseas Asians out, integrated Kiwis in - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## SVW3690

Robi14 said:


> Looks like things are still. nothing moving after Dec 2017 For Grant and only few grants from Jan 2018. I am onshore application but no update for me since 3 months .
> Logged on 13 March


Well ... I am an onshore applicant. Submitted on Jan 8th and waiting. But you might get before me. There is actually no trend, it is all about our luck I guess.

I questioned about the trend to Iscah and what they replied was

"There is no real logic imposed i don’t believe in terms of occupation or points.
More likely it is a new team of processing officers being allocated newer cases. And as they may have no backlog of applications they get to these newer applications quicker
It is unfair but i think that is all it is"


----------



## GUNBUN

perfect_devil said:


> Looks like they are focused on onshore applicants this week. This looks similar to previous month when for one week it was for onshore and the next week they bombarded offshore.
> Someone predicated a batch next week for offshore. Fingers crossed for that! 🤞
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


1. "There will be zero grants next week and remaining Jun-18"
2. "My mistake, why I applied 189 ? In 190, I could have already landed there"
3. "Why the hell I applied for PR? Life was OK in homeland", could have changed job/city"
4. "Why the hell I took so looong to clear PTE even after studying in English medium throughout "

Guys, please keep this attitude in mind :boxing: This will help to deal with stress


----------



## maulikdoshi82

If there is no update on the case in the last 90 days from the last update - immitracker sends an email to respective case owners. If the case owner still does not respond (update the case with mark as active) - immitracker marks the case as Inactive. 



Wonderer-India said:


> And out of curiosity, how does a case become Inactive in Immitracker ?


----------



## rahul7star

GUNBUN said:


> 1. "There will be zero grants next week and remaining Jun-18"
> 2. "My mistake, why I applied 189 ? In 190, I could have already landed there"
> 3. "Why the hell I applied for PR? Life was OK in homeland", could have changed job/city"
> 4. "Why the hell I took so looong to clear PTE even after studying in English medium throughout "
> 
> Guys, please keep this attitude in mind :boxing: This will help to deal with stress


well said GUNGUN.....long weekend now .. need to beat the stress :laser:


----------



## GUNBUN

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Not fair, you are also picking my dates now. June 18th vs June 15th eh
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Maulik,

Tomorrow is 15th (your prediction) for batch results.

If it doesn't go well, I will take retirement from immitracker/Expatforum.

I don't want to feel like doing suicide everyday


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> 1. "There will be zero grants next week and remaining Jun-18"
> 2. "My mistake, why I applied 189 ? In 190, I could have already landed there"
> 3. "Why the hell I applied for PR? Life was OK in homeland", could have changed job/city"
> 4. "Why the hell I took so looong to clear PTE even after studying in English medium throughout "
> 
> Guys, please keep this attitude in mind :boxing: This will help to deal with stress


Thank God! I am not the only one with such questions.. Thanks for being there pal.. 
I am betting big on last week of July.. 🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

GUNBUN said:


> Maulik,
> 
> Tomorrow is 15th (your prediction) for batch results.
> 
> If it doesn't go well, I will take retirement from immitracker/Expatforum.
> 
> I don't want to feel like doing suicide everyday


18th is your prediction. Wait till that time dude.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

rahul7star said:


> well said GUNGUN.....long weekend now .. need to beat the stress :laser:


GUNGUN! Man you changed his gender there  just kidding.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

maulikdoshi82 said:


> GUNGUN! Man you changed his gender there  just kidding.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk




GUNGUN lol!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> GUNGUN lol!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you both are kidding then it's OK 

GunBun is my kids nick name

GUNnu and BUNnu , they are twins.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## devmech

What if they call a holiday to celebrate Eid, tomorrow 🏳


GUNBUN said:


> maulikdoshi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not fair, you are also picking my dates now. June 18th vs June 15th eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maulik,
> 
> Tomorrow is 15th (your prediction) for batch results.
> 
> If it doesn't go well, I will take retirement from immitracker/Expatforum.
> 
> I don't want to feel like doing suicide everyday
Click to expand...


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> If you both are kidding then it's OK
> 
> GunBun is my kids nick name
> 
> GUNnu and BUNnu , they are twins.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Oh wow u have twins..


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

they also have the parliament legislation for the citizenship requirements changes in about 4 days !

It appears no batch processing... Someone was right when he said August gets faster and September theer's a spike after the new fin. year... Nothing exciting.

Tune in for the parliament on youtube and watch how much love there is in the air. :flypig:

:flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## atomixxx

Hello guys, I heard once that after some months of the visa lodged, If you dont get the PR you can open a ticket or case to get the visa processing faster, Can you please give me more info about this like:
1) exactly what is the number of months to open the case?
2) What is exactly the process, means where to complain?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shambalaya

Another week went by without much progress. . I have been putting more hours at work, just to keep myself occupied and distracted.
If this delay at DHA keeps up, I might be up for a promotion soon for all the hard work I have been putting in. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## J0J0

Hi All
I lodged 189 application January 11th 2018.

I am in Australia on a tourist visa as my partner already lives here.

I have informed them of plans to travel.

Do I need to inform that I am here and now onshore?

Do I need to leave the country when uk Visa has been granted to “activate”?

Thanks


----------



## GUNBUN

shambalaya said:


> Another week went by without much progress. . I have been putting more hours at work, just to keep myself occupied and distracted.
> If this delay at DHA keeps up, I might be up for a promotion soon for all the hard work I have been putting in.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Great!! put more hardwork. May be after promotion you change your mind and withdraw 189 application  and live happily forever


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Great!! put more hardwork. May be after promotion you change your mind and withdraw 189 application  and live happily forever


< END OF STORY >
lol

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

How is your experience with your agent guys ? Are they active enough and just act as soon as you provide information and get back to you for information on time ??


----------



## rahulpop1

Prasenjit_sen said:


> How is your experience with your agent guys ? Are they active enough and just act as soon as you provide information and get back to you for information on time ??


They are too lethargic mate.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

yaa, I find it difficult too. So just want to know if most of them are like that or there are some really good ones. I have to keep follow up for days to get some info or to submit documents. DIBP itself taking long and on top of that these guys delay even more. It is more frustating to followup with them than to wait for grant.



rahulpop1 said:


> Prasenjit_sen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is your experience with your agent guys ? Are they active enough and just act as soon as you provide information and get back to you for information on time ??
> 
> 
> 
> They are too lethargic mate.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

Prasenjit_sen said:


> yaa, I find it difficult too. So just want to know if most of them are like that or there are some really good ones. I have to keep follow up for days to get some info or to submit documents. DIBP itself taking long and on top of that these guys delay even more. It is more frustating to followup with them than to wait for grant.



Agents often do blunders in applications and then cover up nicely blaming applicants/other authorities. I have personally seen few such cases of my friends.
You can also crosscheck same through Immitracker (Agent lodged cases with CO contacts for own mistakes).

Don't trust them fully, keep an eye on your application and take maximum information from this forum.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

In my opinion, there no need for an agent. I managed my skill assessment/required English score/EOI, and now my visa application lodgement with all the DOCs with nothing but the DHA site and this forum. All the required information are here in detail. The only case where you need a MARA agent is when you have somehow legally complicated application. Other than that ABSOLUTELY no need. I read about many screw ups from agents -not MARA- here from other members.


----------



## Leve

Did everyone notice the processing times have disappeared from immi accounts?

Do you think it’s just because they’re coming to the end of the financial year? Or do you think the parliament meeting on Monday has something to do with it?


----------



## atomixxx

Hello guys, I heard once that after some months of the visa lodged, If you dont get the PR you can open a ticket or case to get the visa processing faster, Can you please give me more info about this like:
1) exactly what is the number of months to open the case?
2) What is exactly the process, means where to complain?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rahulpop1

Leve said:


> Did everyone notice the processing times have disappeared from immi accounts?
> 
> Do you think it’s just because they’re coming to the end of the financial year? Or do you think the parliament meeting on Monday has something to do with it?



It happens sometime. It’s not because of the end of FY.
Last time in March the timeline disappeared for 2/3 weeks and then came back. May be it’s just part of the maintenance activity they do regularly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kainthgurpreet

*Engineer Australia assessment time*

Hello All,

I have uploaded all the necessary documents and fee around a month back on Australia engineer site. I believe the actual assessment time is 21 working days. But I have not heard back anything from Engineer Austraila till now. On-site it is showing queued for assessment. Can anyone shares his/ her experience, how much time they normally take to give their assessment.

-Regards
Gurpreet Singh


----------



## rahulpop1

kainthgurpreet said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have uploaded all the necessary documents and fee around a month back on Australia engineer site. I believe the actual assessment time is 21 working days. But I have not heard back anything from Engineer Austraila till now. On-site it is showing queued for assessment. Can anyone shares his/ her experience, how much time they normally take to give their assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> -Regards
> 
> Gurpreet Singh




Please refer to another thread dedicated for EA assessment..
You will get to know latest trends there. 

Engineers Australia Assessment time
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../expats/showthread.php?t=1444514&share_type=t

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin

rahulpop1 said:


> It happens sometime. It’s not because of the end of FY.
> Last time in March the timeline disappeared for 2/3 weeks and then came back. May be it’s just part of the maintenance activity they do regularly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats!

My points will be 70 by July 2018 for ANZSCO Code : 261313. Is it possible to get invite with 70 points are do i need to apply for 190. I am only looking for NSW.
Moreover, can you please provide the list of documents(including spouse and kid) that need to be submitted when we receive the invite that would be highly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

Now I wish I would have done by myself. I think I would have got my visa by now. Most of the delay caused because of him. Now I advise all my friends to go by themselves and you save money aswell. They are busy people. 




GUNBUN said:


> Prasenjit_sen said:
> 
> 
> 
> yaa, I find it difficult too. So just want to know if most of them are like that or there are some really good ones. I have to keep follow up for days to get some info or to submit documents. DIBP itself taking long and on top of that these guys delay even more. It is more frustating to followup with them than to wait for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents often do blunders in applications and then cover up nicely blaming applicants/other authorities. I have personally seen few such cases of my friends.
> You can also crosscheck same through Immitracker (Agent lodged cases with CO contacts for own mistakes).
> 
> Don't trust them fully, keep an eye on your application and take maximum information from this forum.
Click to expand...


----------



## ameya_k2

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> In my opinion, there no need for an agent. I managed my skill assessment/required English score/EOI, and now my visa application lodgement with all the DOCs with nothing but the DHA site and this forum. All the required information are here in detail. The only case where you need a MARA agent is when you have somehow legally complicated application. Other than that ABSOLUTELY no need. I read about many screw ups from agents -not MARA- here from other members.


+1. I agree completely.


----------



## ameya_k2

vijgin said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It happens sometime. It’s not because of the end of FY.
> Last time in March the timeline disappeared for 2/3 weeks and then came back. May be it’s just part of the maintenance activity they do regularly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> My points will be 70 by July 2018 for ANZSCO Code : 261313. Is it possible to get invite with 70 points are do i need to apply for 190. I am only looking for NSW.
> Moreover, can you please provide the list of documents(including spouse and kid) that need to be submitted when we receive the invite that would be highly appreciated.
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

I followed the list mentioned on the below link. It worked for me. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tations-september-2017-a.html#/topics/1286865

The only additional document I uploaded was Form26AS for both, me and my wife. 

Another thing, somewhere in Mar 18, my application kept prompting me to upload Australian work experience for me and my wife, and Language document for my 7 year old. I ignored it for few days thinking there must be an issue with the site. However, later, I created a PDF file stating that I have not worked in Australia and hence I have no proof to upload for this. Same for my wife, and for my kid stating that he is 7 years old and as per my understanding he does not need to provide a language document. I did not sign it or attest it, just uploaded the PDF files at their respective places. 

I still feel it was stupid and a big risk. I will not suggest anyone to do this.

If our moderators feel that this is unnecessary / confusing info for other viewers, please modify / delete this post. 

Regards, 
Ameya


----------



## internationalcanuck

My experience with my MARA registered agent has been good, they were very quick in helping to deal with everything. 
When it came to uploading some documents to immiaccount, they recommended not uploading a few things, compared to what people on this forum have said should be uploaded.
So I went into my immiaccount myself and uploaded the documents that the agent didn't recommend (Form 80 for partner, Form 1221 for both partners, medical information form, etc.)



Prasenjit_sen said:


> How is your experience with your agent guys ? Are they active enough and just act as soon as you provide information and get back to you for information on time ??


----------



## samgegr8

Anyone contacted the CO. Its been more than 5 months for me and feeling hopeless due to slow movement of Grant. Please let me know


----------



## rahulr85

Hi Folks, 

I did my online lodgement for sub class 189 on 10th January 2018. Awaiting the grant. Still shows in 'Received' status only. Are there being delays this year? anyone having lodgement around January got grant? 

Mine is for software engineer category. 

Suggest and Guidance would be helpful. 

Rahul R


----------



## rahulr85

IshInMdu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As per the current trend when can I expect the Visa Grant ? And is there any possibilities of rejection ? (All documents submitted are 100% Genuine and Valid) Please find below my details. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
> VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
> Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
> VISA Grant:: ???





Hi There.. 

Any news on the grant. My online lodgement pretty much match your timelines. So was curious to know if you heard back anything. I have done for the same ANZSCO as well. 

RahulR


----------



## rahulpop1

rahulr85 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I did my online lodgement for sub class 189 on 10th January 2018. Awaiting the grant. Still shows in 'Received' status only. Are there being delays this year? anyone having lodgement around January got grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is for software engineer category.
> 
> 
> 
> Suggest and Guidance would be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Rahul R






samgegr8 said:


> Anyone contacted the CO. Its been more than 5 months for me and feeling hopeless due to slow movement of Grant. Please let me know




Processing is usually slow during this period of year. It should pick up some pace from mid July.. Keep fingers crossed.🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulr85

rahulpop1 said:


> Processing is usually slow during this period of year. It should pick up some pace from mid July.. Keep fingers crossed.🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Cool.. thanks for the reply... fingers crossed....


----------



## GUNBUN

ameya_k2 said:


> I followed the list mentioned on the below link. It worked for me.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tations-september-2017-a.html#/topics/1286865
> 
> The only additional document I uploaded was Form26AS for both, me and my wife.
> 
> Another thing, somewhere in Mar 18, my application kept prompting me to upload Australian work experience for me and my wife, and Language document for my 7 year old. I ignored it for few days thinking there must be an issue with the site. However, later, I created a PDF file stating that I have not worked in Australia and hence I have no proof to upload for this. Same for my wife, and for my kid stating that he is 7 years old and as per my understanding he does not need to provide a language document. I did not sign it or attest it, just uploaded the PDF files at their respective places.
> 
> I still feel it was stupid and a big risk. I will not suggest anyone to do this.
> 
> If our moderators feel that this is unnecessary / confusing info for other viewers, please modify / delete this post.
> 
> Regards,
> Ameya


Why would moderator delete such an informative post :thumb:

I think, there is nothing risky with the PDF file that you submitted at-last.

Even I used to get 3 notifications as "Recommended docs" - Australian study, Australian work and Health (though my medicals was complete & linked). Even I was confused about this Health one. Then, last week one of our active forum member (Mr.Internationalcanuck) suggested that we should also download medical confirmation pdf from e-Medical website and upload it to our application) so I did same.

Cheers!


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Why would moderator delete such an informative post :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I think, there is nothing risky with the PDF file that you submitted at-last.
> 
> 
> 
> Even I used to get 3 notifications as "Recommended docs" - Australian study, Australian work and Health (though my medicals was complete & linked). Even I was confused about this Health one. Then, last week one of our active forum member (Mr.Internationalcanuck) suggested that we should also download medical confirmation pdf from e-Medical website and upload it to our application) so I did same.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!




While I am with you on this one to upload the medical confirmation pdf but MARA agents have asked not to do so. Don’t understand their logic behind this. People have been asked to complete their medicals even though they have completed it. This pdf can give CO fair idea of medical completion.
It depends on personal choice though whether to upload it or not. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> While I am with you on this one to upload the medical confirmation pdf but MARA agents have asked not to do so. Don’t understand their logic behind this. People have been asked to complete their medicals even though they have completed it. This pdf can give CO fair idea of medical completion.
> It depends on personal choice though whether to upload it or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


MARA agents even can't explain why CO asks for medicals when already submitted, why CO asks for PTE score when already submitted and so on.

Providing every extra document may avoid CO contact but any missing document will guarantee CO contact.

Imagine people who are waiting from Dec-17 if they get CO contact ( for simple thing) when DHA resumes working end of July 2018 or whenever God knows, then who can afford to wait further ?

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> MARA agents even can't explain why CO asks for medicals when already submitted, why CO asks for PTE score when already submitted and so on.
> 
> Providing every extra document may avoid CO contact but any missing document will guarantee CO contact.
> 
> Imagine people who are waiting from Dec-17 if they get CO contact ( for simple thing) when DHA resumes working end of July 2018 or whenever God knows, then who can afford to wait further ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



That’s true mate.. Couldn’t agree more.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

When you sign with a MARA agent, usually the contract says something like the MARA agent is not responsible for decision outcomes or delays in granting of visas from DHA.
So if not providing the medical confirmation causes a CO contact and further 6 month delay, you can't go back and complain they didn't do their job.
Even if we hire an agent we are completely responsible for the information on the immiaccount. Even if your agent sets up the account, it's still your application by law not theirs. 
Do what you feel is comfortable. 

I can understand why agents sometimes recommend just doing the bare minimum "required" uploads. Because I suspect DHA case officers have a standard checklist, but then for example 1 out of 50 applicants they may ask for medical completion confirmation, or your partner/spouse's form 80 as part of a QA/auditing process.
The MARA agent probably feels more documents may put your at risk of more questions being asked, if there is the potential of conflicting information.

Disclaimer: I am not an agent or a representative of DHA, the opinions expressed are simply my own and carry no authority 



rahulpop1 said:


> While I am with you on this one to upload the medical confirmation pdf but MARA agents have asked not to do so. Don’t understand their logic behind this. People have been asked to complete their medicals even though they have completed it. This pdf can give CO fair idea of medical completion.
> It depends on personal choice though whether to upload it or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> When you sign with a MARA agent, usually the contract says something like the MARA agent is not responsible for decision outcomes or delays in granting of visas from DHA.
> 
> So if not providing the medical confirmation causes a CO contact and further 6 month delay, you can't go back and complain they didn't do their job.
> 
> Even if we hire an agent we are completely responsible for the information on the immiaccount. Even if your agent sets up the account, it's still your application by law not theirs.
> 
> Do what you feel is comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand why agents sometimes recommend just doing the bare minimum "required" uploads. Because I suspect DHA case officers have a standard checklist, but then for example 1 out of 50 applicants they may ask for medical completion confirmation, or your partner/spouse's form 80 as part of a QA/auditing process.
> 
> The MARA agent probably feels more documents may put your at risk of more questions being asked, if there is the potential of conflicting information.
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not an agent or a representative of DHA, the opinions expressed are simply my own and carry no authority




I loved the disclaimer part. Rest is all reality which I am hating now a days. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samgegr8

rahulpop1 said:


> Processing is usually slow during this period of year. It should pick up some pace from mid July.. Keep fingers crossed.🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks
How do you know that ? Any reference links ?


----------



## rahulpop1

samgegr8 said:


> Thanks
> How do you know that ? Any reference links ?


Analysis brother. Just check the trends for last 2/3 years..
Moreover new policies will come into effect from 1st July so Government will want more people to come under new policies.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf

rahulpop1 said:


> Analysis brother. Just check the trends for last 2/3 years..
> Moreover new policies will come into effect from 1st July so Government will want more people to come under new policies..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Yup absolutely true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samgegr8

naveenttf said:


> Yup absolutely true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Man .. But May I know which policy you are talking about which is going to take affect from 1st July 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

samgegr8 said:


> Thanks Man .. But May I know which policy you are talking about which is going to take affect from 1st July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From 1st July it’s a new Financial year in Australia 

Generally the new quotas for Immigration are issued and Anzsco codes which are eligible under which visas are adjusted to suit the economy 

Cheers


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Processing times have been removed from immiaccount. Has it happened in the past. Are they going to update the timings. What does it signify? Any idea


----------



## srapdy

newbienz said:


> From 1st July it’s a new Financial year in Australia
> 
> Generally the new quotas for Immigration are issued and Anzsco codes which are eligible under which visas are adjusted to suit the economy
> 
> Cheers


Hi, Do these changes affect visa applications already lodged other than possibly delaying their processing? Thanks.


----------



## Proud_Heart

Hello everybody,

I'm about to lodge my 189 visa application and I have a little query:

Can I make something like a cover letter for the employment documents to make it easy for the CO to review them?

Also, can I highlight the important things like salary transfers in bank statements for example?
Is such thing allowed?
TIA


----------



## luvjd

Proud_Heart said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm about to lodge my 189 visa application and I have a little query:
> 
> Can I make something like a cover letter for the employment documents to make it easy for the CO to review them?
> 
> Also, can I highlight the important things like salary transfers in bank statements for example?
> Is such thing allowed?
> TIA


There is no need for any extra cover letter. Just make sure to name the documents in a proper way for CO to understand easily.
Yes, you can highlight the salary credit records in the bank statemts. It will be helpful.


----------



## shambalaya

Hoping this week will be like...


----------



## silent

Granted.

261313
Application date: 28 Feb 2018
Immi request for health check: 16 May 2018
Health check date: 18 May 2018
Granted: 16 June 2018


----------



## shambalaya

silent said:


> Granted.
> 
> 261313
> Application date: 28 Feb 2018
> Immi request for health check: 16 May 2018
> Health check date: 18 May 2018
> Granted: 16 June 2018


congratulations buddy.
onshore or offshore? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## silent

shambalaya said:


> congratulations buddy.
> onshore or offshore?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Onshore


----------



## NB

srapdy said:


> Hi, Do these changes affect visa applications already lodged other than possibly delaying their processing? Thanks.


They don’t

Cheers


----------



## BrownWalker

*No processing time displayed on the immiaccount*

Hey fellas,

I am new to this forum. I have applied for my 189 on 4th April 18 and my agent has frontloaded all the required docs. Until last week, the estimated processing time in my immiaccount was shown as 8-9 months. But it has disappeared today  There is no processing time info. However, the application is still in *Received *status. Has anyone noticed the same in their immiaccounts?

Cheers


----------



## expat_user_25

BrownWalker said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for my 189 on 4th April 18 and my agent has frontloaded all the required docs. Until last week, the estimated processing time in my immiaccount was shown as 8-9 months. But it has disappeared today  There is no processing time info. However, the application is still in *Received *status. Has anyone noticed the same in their immiaccounts?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Yup.. Same for most of us who are waiting.


----------



## BrownWalker

Ah, it's comforting to know that I'm not alone. Cheers mate!


----------



## SMAusMig

BrownWalker said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for my 189 on 4th April 18 and my agent has frontloaded all the required docs. Until last week, the estimated processing time in my immiaccount was shown as 8-9 months. But it has disappeared today  There is no processing time info. However, the application is still in *Received *status. Has anyone noticed the same in their immiaccounts?
> 
> Cheers


This is the time of the month when the visa processing times get updated. You should see a new estimate processing time soon.


----------



## DHunter

Is there anybody experiencing the discrepancy in the Health Examination Application and 189 Visa Application?

We as a family got cleared in the Health Examination but when we linked our HAP ID to the 189 Visa application, everyone got cleared excepts my daughter. It still requires she to arrange another examination.

We submitted our application a month ago and no CO contact so far.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



silent said:


> Granted.
> 
> 261313
> Application date: 28 Feb 2018
> Immi request for health check: 16 May 2018
> Health check date: 18 May 2018
> Granted: 16 June 2018


----------



## splunk

silent said:


> Granted.
> 
> 261313
> Application date: 28 Feb 2018
> Immi request for health check: 16 May 2018
> Health check date: 18 May 2018
> Granted: 16 June 2018


Congrats


----------



## rahulpop1

silent said:


> Granted.
> 
> 261313
> Application date: 28 Feb 2018
> Immi request for health check: 16 May 2018
> Health check date: 18 May 2018
> Granted: 16 June 2018




Congratulations..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer

DHunter said:


> Is there anybody experiencing the discrepancy in the Health Examination Application and 189 Visa Application?
> 
> We as a family got cleared in the Health Examination but when we linked our HAP ID to the 189 Visa application, everyone got cleared excepts my daughter. It still requires she to arrange another examination.
> 
> We submitted our application a month ago and no CO contact so far.


Did you take the medical before generating a HAPID?

Sometimes it takes some time to upload all medical records from the clinic. Contact your medical centre where you got your medicals done and ask them to check it.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## GUNBUN

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Processing times have been removed from immiaccount. Has it happened in the past. Are they going to update the timings. What does it signify? Any idea


Processing time at the moment is same as it was earlier, refer below link of DHA website for 189.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...bal-visa-citizenship-processing-times#VisaApp


----------



## GUNBUN

silent said:


> Granted.
> 
> 261313
> Application date: 28 Feb 2018
> Immi request for health check: 16 May 2018
> Health check date: 18 May 2018
> Granted: 16 June 2018


People getting grants in June (either onshore/offshore) deserves Standing ovation :clap2:

Maulik,Internationalcanuck,Rahul....Did you notice, this guy is "Silent" , so he got grant and we all are discussing here so we haven't received :eyebrows:


----------



## ssvk2018

how you so sure it's a guy 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

ssvk2018 said:


> how you so sure it's a guy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Assumed...girls can't be silent, atleast in India they aren't 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

GUNBUN said:


> Assumed...girls can't be silent, atleast in India they aren't
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


haha

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

*Copied from 190 thread*

This is what a gentlemen posted on 190 thread today morning.

May be this makes sense for 189 as well !!

_Just an update to all those “waiting” and “in pain”.
Please don’t expect any grants before 30th June 2018. There might be 1 or 2 outcomes which are pending but not a bulk update. There is a reason that the processing times have vanished from our immi accounts.
DHA will be publishing new processing times and will clear case loads only from 1st July 2018. I hope I’m wrong but that’s how it will be.

For those asking, how did I get this info ? Well from a trusted source but this information is not published as it doesn’t need to be. _


----------



## maulikdoshi82

GUNBUN said:


> This is what a gentlemen posted on 190 thread today morning.
> 
> May be this makes sense for 189 as well !!
> 
> _Just an update to all those “waiting” and “in pain”.
> Please don’t expect any grants before 30th June 2018. There might be 1 or 2 outcomes which are pending but not a bulk update. There is a reason that the processing times have vanished from our immi accounts.
> DHA will be publishing new processing times and will clear case loads only from 1st July 2018. I hope I’m wrong but that’s how it will be.
> 
> For those asking, how did I get this info ? Well from a trusted source but this information is not published as it doesn’t need to be. _


That's the way to condition your mind. So many people are expecting it to start from 1st July as counter resets. Overall it's a painful journey and one never knows when your turn will come and if so what'll be the outcome. 

Need to plan vacation now till 1st July eh 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

GUNBUN said:


> This is what a gentlemen posted on 190 thread today morning.
> 
> May be this makes sense for 189 as well !!
> 
> _Just an update to all those “waiting” and “in pain”.
> Please don’t expect any grants before 30th June 2018. There might be 1 or 2 outcomes which are pending but not a bulk update. There is a reason that the processing times have vanished from our immi accounts.
> DHA will be publishing new processing times and will clear case loads only from 1st July 2018. I hope I’m wrong but that’s how it will be.
> 
> For those asking, how did I get this info ? Well from a trusted source but this information is not published as it doesn’t need to be. _


Yeah, this might be the case and we all knew this based on the statistics. I believe similar things were posted on 189 thread as well.

Don't worry guys, grant will come. Prepare for next step...i.e. Job Interviews and enjoy Fifa world cup 2018


----------



## Tony12345

DHunter said:


> Is there anybody experiencing the discrepancy in the Health Examination Application and 189 Visa Application?
> 
> We as a family got cleared in the Health Examination but when we linked our HAP ID to the 189 Visa application, everyone got cleared excepts my daughter. It still requires she to arrange another examination.
> 
> We submitted our application a month ago and no CO contact so far.


Had the same thing... CO asked for me to undergo a health check, provided me with a new HAP ID. I sent my health check info and asked if I needed to undergo another examination. Haven't heard since. That was 3 weeks ago


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

i m really happy that FIFA is happening this month so that we can sail through this dull period. By July 15 (final of FIFA) i hope we will have a big smile on our faces 



mohdjahangir said:


> Yeah, this might be the case and we all knew this based on the statistics. I believe similar things were posted on 189 thread as well.
> 
> Don't worry guys, grant will come. Prepare for next step...i.e. Job Interviews and enjoy Fifa world cup 2018


----------



## NB

maulikdoshi82 said:


> That's the way to condition your mind. So many people are expecting it to start from 1st July as counter resets. Overall it's a painful journey and one never knows when your turn will come and if so what'll be the outcome.
> 
> Need to plan vacation now till 1st July eh
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


This is all B.S.

Previous years they used to complete the quota allotted by the parliament by early or mid June, so they could not issue any more grants
This year they will barely touch 165k out of 190k allotment as per the information given by DHA under FOI
So the question of counter resetting does not arise

There is severe scrutiny of the application which is resulting in extended processing times
Moreover, they have cut the manpower also in view that they are going to be automising the process in the near future
So it’s a double whammy for the applicants

As far as processing times are concerned, they publish the same every month and there is nothing great about it
The time disappearing from the individual Immiaccount would be just a technical glitch or revamp of the display layout 

Cheers


----------



## Salman007

True 


newbienz said:


> maulikdoshi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way to condition your mind. So many people are expecting it to start from 1st July as counter resets. Overall it's a painful journey and one never knows when your turn will come and if so what'll be the outcome.
> 
> Need to plan vacation now till 1st July eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is all B.S.
> 
> Previous years they used to complete the quota allotted by the parliament by early or mid June, so they could not issue any more grants
> This year they will barely touch 165k out of 190k allotment as per the information given by DHA under FOI
> So the question of counter resetting does not arise
> 
> There is severe scrutiny of the application which is resulting in extended processing times
> Moreover, they have cut the manpower also in view that they are going to be automising the process in the near future
> So it’s a double whammy for the applicants
> 
> As far as processing times are concerned, they publish the same every month and there is nothing great about it
> The time disappearing from the individual Immiaccount would be just a technical glitch or revamp of the display layout
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## swatee25

newbienz said:


> This is all B.S.
> 
> Previous years they used to complete the quota allotted by the parliament by early or mid June, so they could not issue any more grants
> This year they will barely touch 165k out of 190k allotment as per the information given by DHA under FOI
> So the question of counter resetting does not arise
> 
> There is severe scrutiny of the application which is resulting in extended processing times
> Moreover, they have cut the manpower also in view that they are going to be automising the process in the near future
> So it’s a double whammy for the applicants
> 
> As far as processing times are concerned, they publish the same every month and there is nothing great about it
> The time disappearing from the individual Immiaccount would be just a technical glitch or revamp of the display layout
> 
> Cheers


I am not getting when people are saying timelines from Immiaccount have vanished. Where is it published? Will my MARA agent know the timelines on my account?


----------



## rahul7star

newbienz said:


> This is all B.S.
> 
> Previous years they used to complete the quota allotted by the parliament by early or mid June, so they could not issue any more grants
> This year they will barely touch 165k out of 190k allotment as per the information given by DHA under FOI
> So the question of counter resetting does not arise
> 
> There is severe scrutiny of the application which is resulting in extended processing times
> Moreover, they have cut the manpower also in view that they are going to be automising the process in the near future
> So it’s a double whammy for the applicants
> 
> As far as processing times are concerned, they publish the same every month and there is nothing great about it
> The time disappearing from the individual Immiaccount would be just a technical glitch or revamp of the display layout
> 
> Cheers


I think tom cruise need to go inside and find whats goin on ..and help us on this ...Mission Impossible 9


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> People getting grants in June (either onshore/offshore) deserves Standing ovation :clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> Maulik,Internationalcanuck,Rahul....Did you notice, this guy is "Silent" , so he got grant and we all are discussing here so we haven't received :eyebrows:




I am silent. I am saying nothing.. 🤫


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

rahulpop1 said:


> I am silent. I am saying nothing.. 🤫
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Ok. When are we getting grant guys? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> I am silent. I am saying nothing.. 🤫
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That won't be enough  . Also do some good work.

Someone has rightly said :

Do good. And good will come to you (in the form of grant :focus.


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> That won't be enough  . Also do some good work.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has rightly said :
> 
> 
> 
> Do good. And good will come to you (in the form of grant :focus.




Too confusing it is GunBun..
Now I will do “good” by “focussing” “silently” on MyImmiTracker. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

B.S. - True 

Reset will happen, it may again go to 190k as the GOVT doesn't want to reduce the numbers. Only thing they changed is the rule to fill in the quota, so you never know how many they will allow. 

Not sure if it's really due to severe scrutiny/less manpower. My friend applied in the same anzsco, same details as me in Sept - Got the VISA in November. Mine is in Jan and I'm still waiting. There ain't any news that they up the ante in those 4 months only. If any, please do share. There are many like me, who got stuck during the Nov 26 blockage. {They looked at the already contacted CO ones, thought we really getting behind the timelines so let's wrap them up.  - p.s. no idea here}. It started moving but then June came 





newbienz said:


> This is all B.S.
> 
> Previous years they used to complete the quota allotted by the parliament by early or mid June, so they could not issue any more grants
> This year they will barely touch 165k out of 190k allotment as per the information given by DHA under FOI
> So the question of counter resetting does not arise
> 
> There is severe scrutiny of the application which is resulting in extended processing times
> Moreover, they have cut the manpower also in view that they are going to be automising the process in the near future
> So it’s a double whammy for the applicants
> 
> As far as processing times are concerned, they publish the same every month and there is nothing great about it
> The time disappearing from the individual Immiaccount would be just a technical glitch or revamp of the display layout
> 
> Cheers


----------



## swatee25

maulikdoshi82 said:


> B.S. - True
> 
> Reset will happen, it may again go to 190k as the GOVT doesn't want to reduce the numbers. Only thing they changed is the rule to fill in the quota, so you never know how many they will allow.
> 
> Not sure if it's really due to severe scrutiny/less manpower. My friend applied in the same anzsco, same details as me in Sept - Got the VISA in November. Mine is in Jan and I'm still waiting. There ain't any news that they up the ante in those 4 months only. If any, please do share. There are many like me, who got stuck during the Nov 26 blockage. {They looked at the already contacted CO ones, thought we really getting behind the timelines so let's wrap them up.  - p.s. no idea here}. It started moving but then June came



I have applied in on 2nd May 2018. I dont know what will be my wait timelines. My gut feeling is that my skills are in demand and so it should be quicker than the other pro-rata skills. But who knows


----------



## naveenttf

swatee25 said:


> I have applied in on 2nd May 2018. I dont know what will be my wait timelines. My gut feeling is that my skills are in demand and so it should be quicker than the other pro-rata skills. But who knows



Yes Sis who knows is the big question for all and one thing I can make it clear that Your skills are in demand or not it doesn’t matter with visa processing, skills plays a role until you get invitation, once after getting invitation visa process is same for all applicants, and we can’t predict the time line after lodging visa, any time you can get yours with in the published global processing time lines, if you go with time line predictions from the current trend is about 4 to 6months. Wish you good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Curious to know - Why didn't you try for 190? Their queue is short and if skills are in demand, state will sponsor quickly.

All Pro-Rata ANZSCO's follows the same queue so if it's one of them, skills won't matter. For now, expect anything by Sep/Oct. 



swatee25 said:


> I have applied in on 2nd May 2018. I dont know what will be my wait timelines. My gut feeling is that my skills are in demand and so it should be quicker than the other pro-rata skills. But who knows


----------



## swatee25

Settling fund was way too high for NsW. They follow the Victoria settling fund requirement. By the time I made up. My mind for 190 I got the invite honestly.


----------



## SunV

swatee25 said:


> Settling fund was way too high for NsW. They follow the Victoria settling fund requirement. By the time I made up. My mind for 190 I got the invite honestly.




First time I came to know this requirement for NSW. Are you sure?


----------



## swatee25

Yes... Few had been asked. To. Show the funds...


----------



## mohdjahangir

swatee25 said:


> Yes... Few had been asked. To. Show the funds...


I don't think there is any show fund requirement for NSW sponsorship. Nothing is listed on their site. In fact, Vic just says but in very rare cases it asks for funds.


----------



## DHunter

wahajmeer said:


> DHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anybody experiencing the discrepancy in the Health Examination Application and 189 Visa Application?
> 
> We as a family got cleared in the Health Examination but when we linked our HAP ID to the 189 Visa application, everyone got cleared excepts my daughter. It still requires she to arrange another examination.
> 
> We submitted our application a month ago and no CO contact so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take the medical before generating a HAPID?
> 
> Sometimes it takes some time to upload all medical records from the clinic. Contact your medical centre where you got your medicals done and ask them to check it.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)
Click to expand...

I generated HAP IDs and then went for examination. In that application, we were cleared which means it has been updated. eMedical says the same thing.


----------



## DHunter

Tony12345 said:


> DHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anybody experiencing the discrepancy in the Health Examination Application and 189 Visa Application?
> 
> We as a family got cleared in the Health Examination but when we linked our HAP ID to the 189 Visa application, everyone got cleared excepts my daughter. It still requires she to arrange another examination.
> 
> We submitted our application a month ago and no CO contact so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Had the same thing... CO asked for me to undergo a health check, provided me with a new HAP ID. I sent my health check info and asked if I needed to undergo another examination. Haven't heard since. That was 3 weeks ago
Click to expand...

Please kindly keep me updated with your case. Much appreciated!


----------



## IshInMdu

Guys, any idea till what date approximately the Visas has been processed ? Basically what is the outstanding for the 189 grant ? 

I lodged my visa on Jan 19. Say if the DHA resumes in July 2nd week. Is there any possibilities for me to get before July end (Direct Grant/CO contact) ?

Need to plan things accordingly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GUNBUN

IshInMdu said:


> Guys, any idea till what date approximately the Visas has been processed ? Basically what is the outstanding for the 189 grant ?
> 
> I lodged my visa on Jan 19. Say if the DHA resumes in July 2nd week. Is there any possibilities for me to get before July end (Direct Grant/CO contact) ?
> 
> Need to plan things accordingly. Thanks in advance.


Between July 2018 to Sep 2018, you can expect same.


----------



## GUNBUN

swatee25 said:


> I have applied in on 2nd May 2018. I dont know what will be my wait timelines. My gut feeling is that my skills are in demand and so it should be quicker than the other pro-rata skills. But who knows



All IT professionals are in demand in Australia 

Have a look at this latest article :

_"The Australian IT job market is so good at the moment that many don't stay in a role very long"_

https://www.businessinsider.com.au/australian-it-job-market-robert-half-2018-6


----------



## shekar.ym

Hi,

My ANZSCO Code is 261313 and i filed my EOI for 189 today (18-June-2018) with 75 points. When can i expect an ITA?


----------



## GUNBUN

shekar.ym said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ANZSCO Code is 261313 and i filed my EOI for 189 today (18-June-2018) with 75 points. When can i expect an ITA?


Hi Shekar,

Congratulations on your recent PTE score.

One can understand, how overwhelmed you are after filing EOI that you broadcasted this message in multiple threads  . Request to pls. post your EOI related query in relevant thread to get more accurate answers.

If you are @ 75 points, you shall receive it in 2-3 months.

Source: When will I get my 189 invitation - Iscah latest estimates 10th June 2018 - Iscah

Also register yourself on Immitracker.


----------



## shekar.ym

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Shekar,
> 
> Congratulations on your recent PTE score.
> 
> One can understand, how overwhelmed you are after filing EOI that you broadcasted this message in multiple threads  . Request to pls. post your EOI related query in relevant thread to get more accurate answers.
> 
> If you are @ 75 points, you shall receive it in 2-3 months.
> 
> Source: When will I get my 189 invitation - Iscah latest estimates 10th June 2018 - Iscah
> 
> Also register yourself on Immitracker.


thanks for the reply...and sorry for spamming multiple threads


----------



## internationalcanuck

You're right!
OK, this is my last message. Promise!:fingerscrossed:



GUNBUN said:


> People getting grants in June (either onshore/offshore) deserves Standing ovation :clap2:
> 
> Maulik,Internationalcanuck,Rahul....Did you notice, this guy is "Silent" , so he got grant and we all are discussing here so we haven't received :eyebrows:


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

GUNBUN said:


> All IT professionals are in demand in Australia
> 
> Have a look at this latest article :
> 
> _"The Australian IT job market is so good at the moment that many don't stay in a role very long"_
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com.au/australian-it-job-market-robert-half-2018-6


this is a good news, also its a recent article.


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> You're right!
> 
> OK, this is my last message. Promise!:fingerscrossed:




GunBun is right. This is my last post too..
_For next one hour..



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

The bad news is that processing time for 189 has increased, it's now 8 months to 11 months.

While for 190 it is decreased i.e. 5 months to 8 months.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> The bad news is that processing time for 189 has increased, it's now 8 months to 11 months.
> 
> While for 190 it is decreased i.e. 5 months to 8 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


190 was always supposed to have a higher priority for processing then 189, but I doubt if it was followed 

Maybe they are now actually enforcing this rule and hence the reduced timelines 

Before celebrating, or going in depression, as the case maybe , wait for a couple of months to see if that remains the case

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> The bad news is that processing time for 189 has increased, it's now 8 months to 11 months.
> 
> While for 190 it is decreased i.e. 5 months to 8 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




These are based on the actual processing which is slow as per current trends. It will improve eventually after August. Let’s see how things go after couple of months.🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone

*formalities to be done on first visit for 815 form health declaration*

Hi Seniors, 

Can someone tell what are the formalities to be done at their first visit to Australia who have submitted form 815 declaration?

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> The bad news is that processing time for 189 has increased, it's now 8 months to 11 months.
> 
> While for 190 it is decreased i.e. 5 months to 8 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Its a good news. 

Average is still about 150 days for most.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

My 2c here - If you are at 75 & planning to stay in any one specific state, suggest you to look at 190. 75 gives you opportunity in any state & 190s are faster. You may add a month to get the state nomination but as the grant will be faster, it'll make up the lost month. 



shekar.ym said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ANZSCO Code is 261313 and i filed my EOI for 189 today (18-June-2018) with 75 points. When can i expect an ITA?


----------



## andreyx108b

maulikdoshi82 said:


> My 2c here - If you are at 75 & planning to stay in any one specific state, suggest you to look at 190. 75 gives you opportunity in any state & 190s are faster. You may add a month to get the state nomination but as the grant will be faster, it'll make up the lost month.


Faster to get invite - in some cases yes. 

Faster to get a visa - processing time factually are identical pretty much.


----------



## swatee25

mohdjahangir said:


> I don't think there is any show fund requirement for NSW sponsorship. Nothing is listed on their site. In fact, Vic just says but in very rare cases it asks for funds.


Yes I know it is very rare. But I ddint want to fall into that category and then cry over it. So I decided to move ahead with 189.


----------



## swatee25

naveenttf said:


> Yes Sis who knows is the big question for all and one thing I can make it clear that Your skills are in demand or not it doesn’t matter with visa processing, skills plays a role until you get invitation, once after getting invitation visa process is same for all applicants, and we can’t predict the time line after lodging visa, any time you can get yours with in the published global processing time lines, if you go with time line predictions from the current trend is about 4 to 6months. Wish you good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well there are many forums on which agents have gone to say that grants depend on DIBP manpower, the demand your skill is in, complete documentation provided etc. Even my agent said that there was a reason why 262112 was moved from 190 to 189 subclass in July 2017. So other than being positive, there is nothing much I/we can do. All the best and hope all those waiting get the grant asap.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

As per DIBP, 190 has higher priority. Also as per immi, 190s are already at March where as 189 is stuck at dec/jan - for Offshore candidates.



andreyx108b said:


> Faster to get invite - in some cases yes.
> 
> Faster to get a visa - processing time factually are identical pretty much.


----------



## andreyx108b

maulikdoshi82 said:


> As per DIBP, 190 has higher priority. Also as per immi, 190s are already at March where as 189 is stuck at dec/jan - for Offshore candidates.


Average is about the same, some onshore guys regardless of sc190/sc189 will get it really quick, some odd applicants may get quick here and there, but average is about the same.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

andreyx108b said:


> Average is about the same, some onshore guys regardless of sc190/sc189 will get it really quick, some odd applicants may get quick here and there, but average is about the same.




So what is that avg time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmtr

I have 189 EOI for 261313 with 75 points and DOE 14/04/2018. Is it worth looking into 190 (Vic)? If yes, would it be better to add it to my existing EOI or file a new one?


----------



## Jiju

God knows when they are going to pick up the 2nd CO contact cases!!!they are still stuck on 28thApril & mine is 3rd May.Its already been 47 days & waiting & waiting!!!!


----------



## Lebern_Jane

Jiju said:


> God knows when they are going to pick up the 2nd CO contact cases!!!they are still stuck on 28thApril & mine is 3rd May.Its already been 47 days & waiting & waiting!!!!




Hi, just want to ask what the CO commented on your case? Thanks


----------



## Jiju

Lebern_Jane said:


> Hi, just want to ask what the CO commented on your case? Thanks


In our 1st contact they asked for my 6 yr old daughter’s English proof by mistake & we clarified the same.So again on 3rd May they came up with the request of sending my PTE score online.mistake on their part but still we suffer😖


----------



## Lebern_Jane

Jiju said:


> In our 1st contact they asked for my 6 yr old daughter’s English proof by mistake & we clarified the same.So again on 3rd May they came up with the request of sending my PTE score online.mistake on their part but still we suffer




Sorry to hear that. I am also applying with a 6-yr old son. Hopefully they won’t repeat the same mistake. All the best on your application!


----------



## Jiju

Lebern_Jane said:


> Sorry to hear that. I am also applying with a 6-yr old son. Hopefully they won’t repeat the same mistake. All the best on your application!


Don’t worry it’s a rare & unfortunate incident.wish u all the best too for ur application


----------



## vivek101

Hello friends,

Finally the golden email has arrived a few moments back. I wish all the very best to everyone for their respective applications. Timelines are mentioned in my signature as under.
Good luck 

Cheers!

P.S.: Immitracker updated.


----------



## akash11132

Congrats!! Can u post your timeline.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

My recommendation - yes. Go for VIC.

On how to file, follow the 190 thread.



pmtr said:


> I have 189 EOI for 261313 with 75 points and DOE 14/04/2018. Is it worth looking into 190 (Vic)? If yes, would it be better to add it to my existing EOI or file a new one?


----------



## ssvk2018

Someone was saying that he downloaded the proof that health assessment was completed from health assessment section and uploaded that document in documents section so that the CO doesn't come back asking for health assessment. does anyone know how to do this?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

ssvk2018 said:


> Someone was saying that he downloaded the proof that health assessment was completed from health assessment section and uploaded that document in documents section so that the CO doesn't come back asking for health assessment. does anyone know how to do this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Copied from there......


Log into emedical.

Click "Print Information sheet" a PDF will come up. After the clinic has submitted your medical exam to DIBP, the information sheet will have been updated to say the date when it was submitted to DIBP, and will say "completed" for all your tests.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony12345

ssvk2018 said:


> Someone was saying that he downloaded the proof that health assessment was completed from health assessment section and uploaded that document in documents section so that the CO doesn't come back asking for health assessment. does anyone know how to do this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


you should download the HAP ID sheet that you took with you to the medical exam. but this time, instead of just listing all the medical procedures that you need to have, it will also list the status of such procedures.


----------



## amitkb

vivek101 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally the golden email has arrived a few moments back. I wish all the very best to everyone for their respective applications. Timelines are mentioned in my signature as under.
> Good luck
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> P.S.: Immitracker updated.




Many congratulations to you. All the best. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer

Tony12345 said:


> you should download the HAP ID sheet that you took with you to the medical exam. but this time, instead of just listing all the medical procedures that you need to have, it will also list the status of such procedures.


I dont remember my HAP ID, is there anywhere i can retrieve it from?

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## GUNBUN

maulikdoshi82 said:


> As per DIBP, 190 has higher priority. Also as per immi, 190s are already at March where as 189 is stuck at dec/jan - for Offshore candidates.


Everything agreed.

But something that is really concerning this year is that - In June 2018 they have completely stopped case officer contacts unlike June 2017 where they had regular flow of CO contact during entire June.

This gives an idea that when they will resume working in July 2018, they will send first CO contacts to eligible applicants pertaining to Dec-17 and Jan-18 lodgements . Nothing would be more painful than receiving CO contact after 6-7 months of waiting and hence further delays in receiving grant.

All those waiting --- Open your immiaccount and see if something still missing there, you still have some safe time.


----------



## Leve

GUNBUN said:


> maulikdoshi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per DIBP, 190 has higher priority. Also as per immi, 190s are already at March where as 189 is stuck at dec/jan - for Offshore candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything agreed.
> 
> But something that is really concerning this year is that - In June 2018 they have completely stopped case officer contacts unlike June 2017 where they had regular flow of CO contact during entire June.
> 
> This gives an idea that when they will resume working in July 2018, they will send first CO contacts to eligible applicants pertaining to Dec-17 and Jan-18 lodgements . Nothing would be more painful than receiving CO contact after 6-7 months of waiting and hence further delays in receiving grant.
> 
> All those waiting --- Open your immiaccount and see if something still missing there, you still have some safe time.
Click to expand...

Gunbun, I’ve done the medical but haven’t printed no out the confirmation (as you described above) as it says completed under the medial section.

Do you think I should print out and scan in just in case? I’m Dec 17 application- no CO contact or grant yet.

Thanks


----------



## internationalcanuck

No need to physically print and scan. Just download the PDF, save it to your computer, then upload it to your immiaccount under the medical section.



Leve said:


> Gunbun, I’ve done the medical but haven’t printed no out the confirmation (as you described above) as it says completed under the medial section.
> 
> Do you think I should print out and scan in just in case? I’m Dec 17 application- no CO contact or grant yet.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Leve

internationalcanuck said:


> No need to physically print and scan. Just download the PDF, save it to your computer, then upload it to your immiaccount under the medical section.
> 
> 
> 
> Leve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gunbun, I’ve done the medical but haven’t printed no out the confirmation (as you described above) as it says completed under the medial section.
> 
> Do you think I should print out and scan in just in case? I’m Dec 17 application- no CO contact or grant yet.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## KVK

Leve said:


> Thanks!


I am sorry but what document type I need to select while doing so


----------



## GUNBUN

KVK said:


> I am sorry but what document type I need to select while doing so


I think letter/stmt - hospital.

Internationalcanuck - pls confirm.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

GUNBUN said:


> I think letter/stmt - hospital.
> 
> Internationalcanuck - pls confirm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


thanks


----------



## baruazone

Jiju said:


> God knows when they are going to pick up the 2nd CO contact cases!!!they are still stuck on 28thApril & mine is 3rd May.Its already been 47 days & waiting & waiting!!!!


do not expect anything atleast before 60 days after u replied to CO. Sorry but its a true fact unless u have a 200% luck.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I put it under "other/specify" category, since it's not a letter from a hospital. You could put it under "Letter-Health Authority", I didn't see anything on the information form saying the name of the hospital or health authority, that's why I didn't put it under those categories.

Give your file name an obvious title like "medical confirmation-HAP#######.pdf" 
It will be clear for them to find. 

Since it's not a required document in the list, I doubt the category you select will be affect things. They will see that a document has been uploaded in the medical section of your application anyways, without going to the specific category.

*DISCLAIMER* - I do not claim to have expert knowledge of the process, the opinions are my own, and not responsible for any application delays ****  



KVK said:


> I am sorry but what document type I need to select while doing so


----------



## Jiju

baruazone said:


> do not expect anything atleast before 60 days after u replied to CO. Sorry but its a true fact unless u have a 200% luck.


I know infact we will be completing our 60 days band on 4th July.but the general time frame till date for 2nd CO contact cases was between 40-50 days so was counting on it...now let’s c what’s in store for us


----------



## seemasharma1584

Hi.. any idea.. why they have removed the time frame from the application..
Initially it was 8-11 months then it became 8-9 months.. now it's completely missing..
Are they gonna increase the time frame again ?









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi.. any idea.. why they have removed the time frame from the application..
> Initially it was 8-11 months then it became 8-9 months.. now it's completely missing..
> Are they gonna increase the time frame again ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


They are in process of updating the timings and will hopefully publish them again...

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## rahulpop1

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi.. any idea.. why they have removed the time frame from the application..
> Initially it was 8-11 months then it became 8-9 months.. now it's completely missing..
> Are they gonna increase the time frame again ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Timeline has already increased. For 189, it is 8-11 months now and for 190, 5-8 months. Clearly timeframe has increased for 189 and decreased further for 190. This is not surprising though looking at the trends and given that 190 has higher priority as per Priority processing groups. 
It should be visible in our immiaccount within 2/3 days. 
It’s normal for timelines to disappear from immiaccount. Last time it disappeared in March. Now you will see updated timeline whenever it’s available.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leve

rahulpop1 said:


> seemasharma1584 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.. any idea.. why they have removed the time frame from the application..
> Initially it was 8-11 months then it became 8-9 months.. now it's completely missing..
> Are they gonna increase the time frame again ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline has already increased. For 189, it is 8-11 months now and for 190, 5-8 months. Clearly timeframe has increased for 189 and decreased further for 190. This is not surprising though looking at the trends and given that 190 has higher priority as per Priority processing groups.
> It should be visible in our immiaccount within 2/3 days.
> It’s normal for timelines to disappear from immiaccount. Last time it disappeared in March. Now you will see updated timeline whenever it’s available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Rahulpop1, can I ask where you got the info that the timelines have increased again? Thanks


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Everyone,

I need some expert comments on my situation.

EOI date of effect= 15-June-2018
Software Engineer
189 Points=75


My wife is pregnant and she is in her first trimester. Today she has completed two months.
According to doctor, baby will be delivered in the month of Jan-2019.

I am planning to accept the invitation but I will ask CO to put my case on hold untill birth. After accepting the invitation, i am planning to upload all the docs except my and my wife's medical and PCC. I know medical and PCC are valid for one year but it might be possible that CO asks to do the medical/pcc again after Jan-2019. Is my planning is correct?? Please suggest the best option in my situation??


----------



## saurabhpluto

I think you should upload all documents except your wife's medical. You can expect the same response from Co also. I would say just have docs ready.


arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need some expert comments on my situation.
> 
> EOI date of effect= 15-June-2018
> Software Engineer
> 189 Points=75
> 
> 
> My wife is pregnant and she is in her first trimester. Today she has completed two months.
> According to doctor, baby will be delivered in the month of Jan-2019.
> 
> I am planning to accept the invitation but I will ask CO to put my case on hold untill birth. After accepting the invitation, i am planning to upload all the docs except my and my wife's medical and PCC. I know medical and PCC are valid for one year but it might be possible that CO asks to do the medical/pcc again after Jan-2019. Is my planning is correct?? Please suggest the best option in my situation??


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek101

amitkb said:


> Many congratulations to you. All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Hei Congratulations. 

Somehow I don't see your case on immi. Is it with a different id?



vivek101 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally the golden email has arrived a few moments back. I wish all the very best to everyone for their respective applications. Timelines are mentioned in my signature as under.
> Good luck
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> P.S.: Immitracker updated.


----------



## GUNBUN

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Hei Congratulations.
> 
> Somehow I don't see your case on immi. Is it with a different id?


For Immitracker, he is 'crunkhunk'. For Expat Forum he is 'Vivek'. His real name must be Mr.Lucky  Congrats

DHA has decided to give 1 grant per day from 18-30 June. So you will see exactly 1 entry every day Maulik...


----------



## Leve

GUNBUN said:


> maulikdoshi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hei Congratulations.
> 
> Somehow I don't see your case on immi. Is it with a different id?
> 
> 
> 
> For Immitracker, he is 'crunkhunk'. For Expat Forum he is 'Vivek'. His real name must be Mr.Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> DHA has decided to give 1 grant per day from 18-30 June. So you will see exactly 1 entry every day Maulik...
Click to expand...

Gunbun, how do you know DHA have decided to give 1 grant per day? Where is that info? Thanks


----------



## GUNBUN

Leve said:


> Rahulpop1, can I ask where you got the info that the timelines have increased again? Thanks


Apart from your personalized Immi account , you can always see processing time on DHA website.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...bal-visa-citizenship-processing-times#VisaApp


----------



## GUNBUN

Leve said:


> Gunbun, how do you know DHA have decided to give 1 grant per day? Where is that info? Thanks


It's appearing like that from Immitracker....just kidding.

Only few of my posts needs to be taken seriously


----------



## Leve

GUNBUN said:


> Leve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gunbun, how do you know DHA have decided to give 1 grant per day? Where is that info? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> It's appearing like that from Immitracker....just kidding.
> 
> Only few of my posts needs to be taken seriously
Click to expand...

😂


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Oh, so at home (expat) - he shows 'vivek' to everyone and as soon as outside (immi) he becomes hunk eh . I also thought the same first up but then date of lodgement didn't match. Visa Fees - 14th Dec and date of lodgement is 15th Dec. 



GUNBUN said:


> For Immitracker, he is 'crunkhunk'. For Expat Forum he is 'Vivek'. His real name must be Mr.Lucky  Congrats
> 
> DHA has decided to give 1 grant per day from 18-30 June. So you will see exactly 1 entry every day Maulik...


----------



## rahulpop1

Leve said:


> Rahulpop1, can I ask where you got the info that the timelines have increased again? Thanks


Refer this..
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Oh, so at home (expat) - he shows 'vivek' to everyone and as soon as outside (immi) he becomes hunk eh . I also thought the same first up but then date of lodgement didn't match. Visa Fees - 14th Dec and date of lodgement is 15th Dec.


Oh.. While there is not much to analyse grant patterns these days, today's investigation should be to find out if Vivek and Hunk are the same living souls or not? 
While GunBun says they are same, maulik says their dates are not matching. InternationalCanauck will make a deciding call here once he awakes from the beautiful dreams of heaven in Aus.. 
Can we apply in Aus' CID? Kuch toh gadbad hain..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blindgaurdien16

My Application status changed from Submitted to Received, any of you can predict a tentative timeline for the grant or is it highly unpredictable?


----------



## rahulpop1

blindgaurdien16 said:


> My Application status changed from Submitted to Received, any of you can predict a tentative timeline for the grant or is it highly unpredictable?


It's indeed highly unpredictable at the moment. 
General consensus within the forum is you should get it in 5-6 months if it is direct grant. If there is CO contact, it can take more time. There are people here who haven't yet received it even after 7-8 months or more. That's why I said it's unpredictable.
Please note Official Global Processing timelines are 8 to 11 months for subclass 189.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atomixxx

internationalcanuck said:


> People onshore having bridging visas are the ones get super fast approvals.
> Complexity/quality of the application seems to be another factor (having dependents, a spouse, expecting a baby, lived in many countries, quality of documents provided)
> 
> Otherwise in theory it should be based on date of lodgement and processed accordingly.
> 
> If I was going to make any other assumptions of the process only relying on myimmtracker it would be Chinese, Singaporeans and Russians get the super fast grants lol


internationalcanuck: is it true that , if we dont get the visa approval after six months of the lodge date we can open a case/ticket somewhere for them to speed up the process? or this is ********? thanks.


----------



## blindgaurdien16

rahulpop1 said:


> It's indeed highly unpredictable at the moment.
> General consensus within the forum is you should get it in 5-6 months if it is direct grant. If there is CO contact, it can take more time. There are people here who haven't yet received it even after 7-8 months or more. That's why I said it's unpredictable.
> Please note Official Global Processing timelines are 8 to 11 months for subclass 189.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks rahuppop1, I guess we just have to wait and watch


----------



## Adi_01

*Further Assessment*

Hi, My timeline are:

Points - 80
EOI submitted - 6 Nov 17
EOI received - 7 Nov 17
189 Application submitted - 13 Dec 17
Medical done - 28 Dec 17
PCC done - 2 Jul 17
First CO contact - 5 Jun 18
replied to CO - 12 Jun

Today my status changed to 'Further Assessment' from 'Initial Assessment'. Does it mean anything ?

My PCC was done almost over a year back, would they ask to get another PCC done now ?


----------



## nishkul

@Adi_01 > What was the reason for the CO Contact ?


----------



## Adi_01

*reply*

They asked for some additional documents - birth certificate and degree of my spouse. I am the primary applicant.


----------



## saurabhpluto

As per the consultant cut offs are not likely to be dropped from 75 in the coming year.

https://www.acacia-au.com/SkillSelect-Update-June-2018 .php


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

saurabhpluto said:


> As per the consultant cut offs are not likely to be dropped from 75 in the coming year.
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/SkillSelect-Update-June-2018 .php
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Continuing further from what is given in the article, the minister has clearly indicated that he would like the processing times to be reduced to 3 months

As such as the backlog to be cleared is still high as the current delay is 8-11 months under 189
So, the number of invites will still be restricted to around 300 per round only as far as I can see till they clear the backlog and are able to reduce the waiting period as desired by the minister 

Cheers


----------



## maulikdoshi82

I would suggest they should block the invites completely and not even send 300 unless they can process in 3 months time guaranteed. What's the point in putting people in one queue from another queue?



newbienz said:


> Continuing further from what is given in the article, the minister has clearly indicated that he would like the processing times to be reduced to 3 months
> 
> As such as the backlog to be cleared is still high as the current delay is 8-11 months under 189
> So, the number of invites will still be restricted to around 300 per round only as far as I can see till they clear the backlog and are able to reduce the waiting period as desired by the minister
> 
> Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

Adi_01 said:


> They asked for some additional documents - birth certificate and degree of my spouse. I am the primary applicant.


Hi Adi_01,

Do they asked birth certificate for you or your wife ?

Can you pls. tell what all docs. you have submitted initially for both to support DOB claim. And after CO contact what information you supplied.

In my case, I have given following documents indicating DOB :

Primary Applicant
1)Passport
2)National ID card (Aadhar)
3)10th class marksheet
4)Marriage Certificate


Secondary Applicant
1)Passport
2)National ID card (Aadhar)
3)College leaving certificate
4)Marriage Certificate


Seniors/Friends - Please suggest the above would be sufficient or not 

Thanks,
GunBun


----------



## Adi_01

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Adi_01,
> 
> Do they asked birth certificate for you or your wife ?
> 
> Can you pls. tell what all docs. you have submitted initially for both to support DOB claim. And after CO contact what information you supplied.
> 
> In my case, I have given following documents indicating DOB :
> 
> Primary Applicant
> 1)Passport
> 2)National ID card (Aadhar)
> 3)10th class marksheet
> 4)Marriage Certificate
> 
> 
> Secondary Applicant
> 1)Passport
> 2)National ID card (Aadhar)
> 3)College leaving certificate
> 4)Marriage Certificate
> 
> 
> Seniors/Friends - Please suggest the above would be sufficient or not
> 
> Thanks,
> GunBun



I had also submitted same as you earlier. CO asked additionally for following:

Myself - Birth cert, Form 80
My Wife - Birth Cert, Degree and all semester marksheets (for functional english, earlier I had submitted a letter from her college saying medium of education was english), form 80
Child - Birth Cert


----------



## Minkuziii

Missed a call

Hello experts - i just missed a call from an australian number code +61, i tried calling back many times but initially it rang for a while and then a beap followed by silence...i thought it went to the voice message (not sure though) so i dropped a message. 

Is there any hope that they will call me again? Has anything like this happened to anyone already? Please share your thoughts and experience. What could be my next steps if i dont receive the call again?

P.S. : I searched it on truecaller but no info.


----------



## GUNBUN

Adi_01 said:


> I had also submitted same as you earlier. CO asked additionally for following:
> 
> Myself - Birth cert, Form 80
> My Wife - Birth Cert, Degree and all semester marksheets (for functional english, earlier I had submitted a letter from her college saying medium of education was english), form 80
> Child - Birth Cert


But what you gave now, I guess you didn't had BC in first place.

Thanks.


----------



## GUNBUN

Minkuziii said:


> Missed a call
> 
> Hello experts - i just missed a call from an australian number code +61, i tried calling back many times but initially it rang for a while and then a beap followed by silence...i thought it went to the voice message (not sure though) so i dropped a message.
> 
> Is there any hope that they will call me again? Has anything like this happened to anyone already? Please share your thoughts and experience. What could be my next steps if i dont receive the call again?
> 
> P.S. : I searched it on truecaller but no info.


I am not sure about it, but Indians on this forum have reported to receive call from high commission based out at Delhi.

If possible check with your employer/colleague as the case may be if they would have received mail/call from AU HC.


----------



## NB

maulikdoshi82 said:


> I would suggest they should block the invites completely and not even send 300 unless they can process in 3 months time guaranteed. What's the point in putting people in one queue from another queue?


There will be so many high pointers then in the system waiting for invite that 85 will be cut off for many rounds, when they do reopen

The policy of inviting 300 per round is a sound policy which achieves the objectives with least pain

Once the system is automated in a couple of years, the processing time should be drastically reduced to a few weeks

Cheers


----------



## Adi_01

Adi_01 said:


> Hi, My timeline are:
> 
> Points - 80
> EOI submitted - 6 Nov 17
> EOI received - 7 Nov 17
> 189 Application submitted - 13 Dec 17
> Medical done - 28 Dec 17
> PCC done - 2 Jul 17
> First CO contact - 5 Jun 18
> replied to CO - 12 Jun
> 
> Today my status changed to 'Further Assessment' from 'Initial Assessment'. Does it mean anything ?
> 
> My PCC was done almost over a year back, would they ask to get another PCC done now ?


Hi, Can anyone suggest if they can ask for PCC again ?


----------



## NB

Adi_01 said:


> Hi, Can anyone suggest if they can ask for PCC again ?


Some members have posted on the forum that they were asked to submit fresh PCC, when the previous expired during the processing and some were not 

It’s totally at the discretion of the CO, to exempt or ask for fresh

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

baruazone said:


> do not expect anything atleast before 60 days after u replied to CO. Sorry but its a true fact unless u have a 200% luck.


I would say more than that... nowadays it takes longer.


----------



## Minkuziii

Hey thanks for quick reply...checking with everyone wherever i can....



GUNBUN said:


> Minkuziii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed a call
> 
> Hello experts - i just missed a call from an australian number code +61, i tried calling back many times but initially it rang for a while and then a beap followed by silence...i thought it went to the voice message (not sure though) so i dropped a message.
> 
> Is there any hope that they will call me again? Has anything like this happened to anyone already? Please share your thoughts and experience. What could be my next steps if i dont receive the call again?
> 
> P.S. : I searched it on truecaller but no info.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about it, but Indians on this forum have reported to receive call from high commission based out at Delhi.
> 
> If possible check with your employer/colleague as the case may be if they would have received mail/call from AU HC.
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

Minkuziii said:


> Hey thanks for quick reply...checking with everyone wherever i can....


Minkuzii....can you please share your timelines here.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> But what you gave now, I guess you didn't had BC in first place.
> 
> Thanks.


BC is very important, yes, it one does not have better to get it ready, requested most of the time.


----------



## ajmax

Hii Guys. I have logged an eoi with 75 points in the month of April. What are the chances of getting an invite with 75 points?. 

And can my wife apply for a student visa and include me for a dependent visa even though I have logged an eoi?

Will it clash by any chance?


----------



## Minkuziii

Points: 75
Visa Lodged: 10th Dec 2017
All docs uploaded including pcc medical.
Received IMMI assessment commencement email: 22 May 2018
Status: Recieved



GUNBUN said:


> Minkuziii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for quick reply...checking with everyone wherever i can....
> 
> 
> 
> Minkuzii....can you please share your timelines here.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

Minkuziii said:


> Points: 75
> Visa Lodged: 10th Dec 2017
> All docs uploaded including pcc medical.
> Received IMMI assessment commencement email: 22 May 2018
> Status: Recieved


hopefully you will hear soon!


----------



## Minkuziii

Hey thanks for the positive note.

But not sure if you read my above message, that i have missed a call from an australian number today. 

Below was the message

Missed a call

Hello experts - i just missed a call from an australian number code +61, i tried calling back many times but initially it rang for a while and then a beap followed by silence...i thought it went to the voice message (not sure though) so i dropped a message. 

Is there any hope that they will call me again? Has anything like this happened to anyone already? Please share your thoughts and experience. What could be my next steps if i dont receive the call again?

P.S. : I searched it on truecaller but no info.



andreyx108b said:


> Minkuziii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Points: 75
> Visa Lodged: 10th Dec 2017
> All docs uploaded including pcc medical.
> Received IMMI assessment commencement email: 22 May 2018
> Status: Recieved
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully you will hear soon!
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

Minkuziii said:


> Hey thanks for the positive note.
> 
> But not sure if you read my above message, that i have missed a call from an australian number today.
> 
> Below was the message
> 
> Missed a call
> 
> Hello experts - i just missed a call from an australian number code +61, i tried calling back many times but initially it rang for a while and then a beap followed by silence...i thought it went to the voice message (not sure though) so i dropped a message.
> 
> Is there any hope that they will call me again? Has anything like this happened to anyone already? Please share your thoughts and experience. What could be my next steps if i dont receive the call again?
> 
> P.S. : I searched it on truecaller but no info.


They most likely will call again, you can reach out to DIBP and mention that above.


----------



## Dv8989

Dear All,

Finally, I have received the grant. Thanks to the members of this forum.

Good luck to all of you.

My timelines 

lodged : 27th Nov, 261313. 
uploaded all documents by Jan 5 
Total points 70 
First CO contact- 7 May 
Replied - 18 May
Grant - 19 June 2018

All the best to everyone


----------



## Myid711

Dv8989 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, I have received the grant. Thanks to the members of this forum.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> lodged : 27th Nov, 261313.
> uploaded all documents by Jan 5
> Total points 70
> First CO contact- 7 May
> Replied - 18 May
> Grant - 19 June 2018
> 
> All the best to everyone





Congrats DV8989~


----------



## rahulpop1

Dv8989 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, I have received the grant. Thanks to the members of this forum.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> lodged : 27th Nov, 261313.
> uploaded all documents by Jan 5
> Total points 70
> First CO contact- 7 May
> Replied - 18 May
> Grant - 19 June 2018
> 
> All the best to everyone




Congratulations..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebern_Jane

Dv8989 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, I have received the grant. Thanks to the members of this forum.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> lodged : 27th Nov, 261313.
> uploaded all documents by Jan 5
> Total points 70
> First CO contact- 7 May
> Replied - 18 May
> Grant - 19 June 2018
> 
> All the best to everyone




Congratulations to you!

May I ask what was your CO’s comment? Thanks


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



Dv8989 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, I have received the grant. Thanks to the members of this forum.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> lodged : 27th Nov, 261313.
> uploaded all documents by Jan 5
> Total points 70
> First CO contact- 7 May
> Replied - 18 May
> Grant - 19 June 2018
> 
> All the best to everyone


----------



## GUNBUN

Dv8989 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, I have received the grant. Thanks to the members of this forum.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> lodged : 27th Nov, 261313.
> uploaded all documents by Jan 5
> Total points 70
> First CO contact- 7 May
> Replied - 18 May
> Grant - 19 June 2018
> 
> All the best to everyone



Dear Dv8989,

congratulations :clap2: , please share the reason for CO contact and also what information you supplied.

Thanks.


----------



## Dv8989

GUNBUN said:


> Dv8989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, I have received the grant. Thanks to the members of this forum.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> lodged : 27th Nov, 261313.
> uploaded all documents by Jan 5
> Total points 70
> First CO contact- 7 May
> Replied - 18 May
> Grant - 19 June 2018
> 
> All the best to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Dv8989,
> 
> congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , please share the reason for CO contact and also what information you supplied.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

They asked for evidence of employment from 2011 till date

Income tax documents ( i got it easily as I am living in Singapore)
Provident fund certificates (huh I went to pf Office in India as Singapore employment started mid 2011)


----------



## kaanixir

why did they stop grants ??? was it like this last year, wtf ? ridiculuz :flypig: 

absolute nonsense

:flypig::flypig:


----------



## SMAusMig

kaanixir said:


> why did they stop grants ??? was it like this last year, wtf ? ridiculuz :flypig:
> 
> absolute nonsense
> 
> :flypig::flypig:


In June, last year there were 59 grants and this year it is 33 grants so far this month in immitracker. This year is even worse when you extrapolate the total grants this month which will be 50 = {(33/2)*3} and also considering more people are using immitracker and reporting the grants.

If they follow the same trend for July, we better start checking immitracker only from August 2018 onward to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Nehasingh

Hi All, As there is a requirement for Primary applicant’s partner to show functional English capability, I wanted to know what kind of document can prove the same? To add, the partner has a graduate degree and studied in English medium all along, starting from primary school. A reply would be highly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## GUNBUN

SMAusMig said:


> In June, last year there were 59 grants and this year it is 33 grants so far this month in immitracker. This year is even worse when you extrapolate the total grants this month which will be 50 = {(33/2)*3} and also considering more people are using immitracker and reporting the grants.
> 
> If they follow the same trend for July, we better start checking immitracker only from August 2018 onward to avoid disappointment.


June-2018 189 summary :

1.Least possible grants
2.Hardly any CO contacts
3.Artificial increase in processing time
4.Less chances of bulk grants next month

While people say - It is program year end, Quota finished, immigration cut, policies, political advantage, DHA manpower cut, automation, scrutiny....blah blah.

I doubt 190 people getting continuous flow of grants might be going to Mars & Jupiter 

Applying in 189 category needs to be declared as crime :juggle:

189 people should change their signature as below:

_Yours Unfortunately,
GunBun_


----------



## austaspirant

Dv8989 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, I have received the grant. Thanks to the members of this forum.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> lodged : 27th Nov, 261313.
> uploaded all documents by Jan 5
> Total points 70
> First CO contact- 7 May
> Replied - 18 May
> Grant - 19 June 2018
> 
> All the best to everyone


Congrats bro!


----------



## vivek101

GUNBUN said:


> For Immitracker, he is 'crunkhunk'. For Expat Forum he is 'Vivek'. His real name must be Mr.Lucky  Congrats
> 
> DHA has decided to give 1 grant per day from 18-30 June. So you will see exactly 1 entry every day Maulik...


You got that right Mr. Smart.


----------



## vivek101

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Oh, so at home (expat) - he shows 'vivek' to everyone and as soon as outside (immi) he becomes hunk eh . I also thought the same first up but then date of lodgement didn't match. Visa Fees - 14th Dec and date of lodgement is 15th Dec.


Well, I paid the fees late in the evening (IST) on 14-Dec. That was 15-Dec early morning in AU. Hence, the difference.


----------



## vivek101

rahulpop1 said:


> Oh.. While there is not much to analyse grant patterns these days, today's investigation should be to find out if Vivek and Hunk are the same living souls or not?
> While GunBun says they are same, maulik says their dates are not matching. InternationalCanauck will make a deciding call here once he awakes from the beautiful dreams of heaven in Aus..
> Can we apply in Aus' CID? Kuch toh gadbad hain..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The eternal being says they're the same


----------



## rahulshyam79

Lodged my EOI today for 261313 claiming 75 points under 189. What are the chances of getting an invitation and when is the next invitation round?


----------



## GUNBUN

Nehasingh said:


> Hi All, As there is a requirement for Primary applicant’s partner to show functional English capability, I wanted to know what kind of document can prove the same? To add, the partner has a graduate degree and studied in English medium all along, starting from primary school. A reply would be highly appreciated, thanks.


1.All tertiary - marksheets/degrees (10th, 12th, and so on)
2.letter from graduation college (format you can search over this forum)

or little expensive way,

3.Appear for PTE & score overall 30.


----------



## perfect_devil

I somehow feel something big is coming tomorrow or day after from DHA. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

perfect_devil said:


> I somehow feel something big is coming tomorrow or day after from DHA.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


 I guess you are influenced with 190 thread

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

vivek101 said:


> The eternal being says they're the same




Thanks mate. You made my day.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

I'm going to start practicing a few different religions at the same time, hopefully one of the gods will hear me and grant my grant lol



perfect_devil said:


> I somehow feel something big is coming tomorrow or day after from DHA.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## k.amarjeet01

rahulshyam79 said:


> Lodged my EOI today for 261313 claiming 75 points under 189. What are the chances of getting an invitation and when is the next invitation round?


No chance! Wait for 4-5 rounds.


----------



## nishkul

Looking at the current updates in the immitracker , I suspect next 3-4 days could be somewhat similar to last month where we have witnessed more grants.


----------



## GUNBUN

nishkul said:


> Looking at the current updates in the immitracker , I suspect next 3-4 days could be somewhat similar to last month where we have witnessed more grants.


Guys pls. do not open 190 tracker today, it will hurt you from inside

190 would be soon online i.e. people will be receiving grants on mail immediately after filing 190 EOI. Invitation system will be abolished.

Additionally they will credit AUD 1000 in applicants bank account for not choosing 189.

Lol.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

k.amarjeet01 said:


> No chance! Wait for 4-5 rounds.



4-5 rounds? based on any trend?


----------



## Jiju

Hi all happy to announce that finally we got our grant today !!!!since we don’t have an immi a/c so posting our timeline here.thanks to all the group members for keeping up the spirit all the time & wish u all good luck for future!!
233513 (Plant & Production engineer)
Visa lodged:3 Nov 2017
1st CO contact:22 Jan 2018
2nd CO contact:3 May 2018
Grant date:20 June 2018
IED:10 Sept 2018
Please let me know about the post grant group...thanx a ton once again


----------



## wahajmeer

Jiju said:


> Hi all happy to announce that finally we got our grant today !!!!since we don’t have an immi a/c so posting our timeline here.thanks to all the group members for keeping up the spirit all the time & wish u all good luck for future!!
> 233513 (Plant & Production engineer)
> Visa lodged:3 Nov 2017
> 1st CO contact:22 Jan 2018
> 2nd CO contact:3 May 2018
> Grant date:20 June 2018
> IED:10 Sept 2018
> Please let me know about the post grant group...thanx a ton once again


Congratulations mate.

Very positive day so far compared to the rest of June...

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## austaspirant

Jiju said:


> Hi all happy to announce that finally we got our grant today !!!!since we don’t have an immi a/c so posting our timeline here.thanks to all the group members for keeping up the spirit all the time & wish u all good luck for future!!
> 233513 (Plant & Production engineer)
> Visa lodged:3 Nov 2017
> 1st CO contact:22 Jan 2018
> 2nd CO contact:3 May 2018
> Grant date:20 June 2018
> IED:10 Sept 2018
> Please let me know about the post grant group...thanx a ton once again


Congrats buddy...really happy for you...if you don't mind, can you please share what were the 2 co contacts?


----------



## k.amarjeet01

shekar.ym said:


> 4-5 rounds? based on any trend?


Of course my comment is based on trend of last 7-8 months.


----------



## Jiju

austaspirant said:


> Congrats buddy...really happy for you...if you don't mind, can you please share what were the 2 co contacts?


1st CO contact was for
* PCC (already submitted before) 
* payslips for last 6 yrs
* my 6 yr old daughter’s functional English proof (by mistake so we clarified the same through email)

2nd CO contact
* spouse PTE score to be sent online


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Jiju said:


> 1st CO contact was for
> * PCC (already submitted before)
> * payslips for last 6 yrs
> * my 6 yr old daughter’s functional English proof (by mistake so we clarified the same through email)
> 
> 2nd CO contact
> * spouse PTE score to be sent online


How did you send the PTE score online. If it was from Pearson site - which option you selected for state, city and org?


----------



## GUNBUN

Jiju said:


> Hi all happy to announce that finally we got our grant today !!!!since we don’t have an immi a/c so posting our timeline here.thanks to all the group members for keeping up the spirit all the time & wish u all good luck for future!!
> 233513 (Plant & Production engineer)
> Visa lodged:3 Nov 2017
> 1st CO contact:22 Jan 2018
> 2nd CO contact:3 May 2018
> Grant date:20 June 2018
> IED:10 Sept 2018
> Please let me know about the post grant group...thanx a ton once again


Congrats jiju.

Someone told you yesterday that you may not get it unless you have 200% luck.

I think God heard that 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiju

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats jiju.
> 
> Someone told you yesterday that you may not get it unless you have 200% luck.
> 
> I think God heard that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Seriously😂😂😂!!!but it was a loooonnggg wait nywy all’s well that ends well😀👍


----------



## Jiju

k.amarjeet01 said:


> How did you send the PTE score online. If it was from Pearson site - which option you selected for state, city and org?


Yeah I meant u have to send it through Pearson website & click on DHA


----------



## SunV

GUNBUN said:


> Guys pls. do not open 190 tracker today, it will hurt you from inside
> 
> 190 would be soon online i.e. people will be receiving grants on mail immediately after filing 190 EOI. Invitation system will be abolished.
> 
> Additionally they will credit AUD 1000 in applicants bank account for not choosing 189.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



I will wait for my AUD 1000.


----------



## GUNBUN

SunV said:


> I will wait for my AUD 1000.


Ohh did I forgot to mention that's for people excluding those from first world countries

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

So I'm a bit of a numbers geek, I decided to do a numbers exercise.
From Skillselect:
Total Invitation Ceiling for the financial year =170873
Combined Pro-rata occupations make up 11.34% of the total occupation ceiling.
59% of Pro-rata occupation ITAs have been filled, BUT
Combined Pro-rata occupations however make up 73% of ITAs issued for the year up to May 24!

I wanted to see if there has been a bias in the grants since November (when the backlog and cuts in ITAs started).
From Immitracker:
A total of 166 Grants have been issued to-date for applications lodged since Nov. 1st.
147 of those Grants are in Pro-Rata Occupations.

This means 87% of all the grants From Nov.1 - Jun 20 have been for pro-rata occupations. 

87% / 73% = 1.19x. Therefore, pro-rata occupations are receiving grants 20% faster than non-pro-rata occupations. Does this make sense? Or does it mean pro-rata applicants are simply more likely to use myimmitracker?


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> So I'm a bit of a numbers geek, I decided to do numbers exercise.
> From Skillselect:
> Total Invitation Ceiling for the financial year =170873
> Combined Pro-rata occupations make up 11.34% of the total occupation ceiling.
> 59% of Pro-rata occupation ITAs have been filled, BUT
> Combined Pro-rata occupations however make up 73% of ITAs issued for the year up to May 24!
> 
> I wanted to see if there has been a bias in the grants since November (when the backlog and cuts in ITAs started).
> From Immitracker:
> A total of 166 Grants have been issued to-date for applications lodged since Nov. 1st.
> 147 of those Grants are in Pro-Rata Occupations.
> 
> This means 87% of all the grants From Nov.1 - Jun 20 have been for pro-rata occupations.
> 
> 87% / 73% = 1.19x. Therefore, pro-rata occupations are receiving grants 20% faster than non-pro-rata occupations. Does this make sense? Or does it mean pro-rata applicants are simply more likely to use myimmitracker?


I will take printout and read it 

I am hitting like button in advance and ofcourse 90/90 for writing part.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer

internationalcanuck said:


> So I'm a bit of a numbers geek, I decided to do a numbers exercise.
> From Skillselect:
> Total Invitation Ceiling for the financial year =170873
> Combined Pro-rata occupations make up 11.34% of the total occupation ceiling.
> 59% of Pro-rata occupation ITAs have been filled, BUT
> Combined Pro-rata occupations however make up 73% of ITAs issued for the year up to May 24!
> 
> I wanted to see if there has been a bias in the grants since November (when the backlog and cuts in ITAs started).
> From Immitracker:
> A total of 166 Grants have been issued to-date for applications lodged since Nov. 1st.
> 147 of those Grants are in Pro-Rata Occupations.
> 
> This means 87% of all the grants From Nov.1 - Jun 20 have been for pro-rata occupations.
> 
> 87% / 73% = 1.19x. Therefore, pro-rata occupations are receiving grants 20% faster than non-pro-rata occupations. Does this make sense? Or does it mean pro-rata applicants are simply more likely to use myimmitracker?


Good analysis but I wouldn't base it on just immitracker data.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## internationalcanuck

Sure, immitracker is only a snapshot. But if the ITA's are limited to 600 per month, and we have roughly 100 of those applications shown on immitracker, in theory it should be fairly representative, although the users are self-selecting to use the website, which in statistics isn't the most robust sampling method.

It's why I also mentioned the possibility that people with pro-rata applications could just tend to be more likely to be using immitracker.

Overally it's just fascinating to see how much of a disproportionate share Pro-rata applicants have in the immigration numbers. It's huuge, relative to supposed ceilings in place, and can see why it's so competitive.




wahajmeer said:


> Good analysis but I wouldn't base it on just immitracker data.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## SMAusMig

Good to see higher number of grants this week. At least they are moving. However, will be very exciting only after they start giving grants for lodge dates beyond 4th Jan 2018.


----------



## srapdy

Can you please tell me if the CO specifically asked for ALL payslips in the last 6 years or was just looking for just one or two every few months? I am concerned as I am missing some pay statements within the last 10 years. I have other proof like bank statements or employer contributed retirement savings. Wondering if that is adequate. Thanks.



Jiju said:


> 1st CO contact was for
> * PCC (already submitted before)
> * payslips for last 6 yrs
> * my 6 yr old daughter’s functional English proof (by mistake so we clarified the same through email)
> 
> 2nd CO contact
> * spouse PTE score to be sent online


----------



## GUNBUN

srapdy said:


> Can you please tell me if the CO specifically asked for ALL payslips in the last 6 years or was just looking for just one or two every few months? I am concerned as I am missing some pay statements within the last 10 years. I have other proof like bank statements or employer contributed retirement savings. Wondering if that is adequate. Thanks.


Some people reported to have submitted 1 per quarter and others 1 per half year.

Additionally, if you have 1st month and last month for each employment, it makes more sense.

This is very common problem.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## countrycola

Hi guys, I've been following this forum for quite a while now, since I submitted my EOI. I'm an occupational therapist with 65 points for 189. I submitted my EOI around late Feb, but edited it to include 190 (which I didn't know then that maybe I should've just submitted a separate EOI for that).

EOI Initially Submitted On: 22/02/2018 
EOI Last Submitted On: 03/05/2018 

Points breakdown
Age (30)
English Language Ability - Proficient (10)
Educational qualification (15)
Work Experience (10)
Total 65 Points

I don't see much occupational therapists in this forum, so I have no idea how things go for my occupation. What I do know is that my occupation is not common (only consumed around 28 invites for the entire previous year), and that my friends who applied last year are already there now. I don't know why it's taking so long for mine. Is it possible that I'm also competing with other people not in the same profession as mine? I thought they were prioritising based on the occupation, not on the points? Would me not having superior english scores be affecting my chances? 

Please enlighten me. It really is painful to wait for something that heavily relies on luck and uncertainty.


----------



## GUNBUN

countrycola said:


> Hi guys, I've been following this forum for quite a while now, since I submitted my EOI. I'm an occupational therapist with 65 points for 189. I submitted my EOI around late Feb, but edited it to include 190 (which I didn't know then that maybe I should've just submitted a separate EOI for that).
> 
> EOI Initially Submitted On: 22/02/2018
> EOI Last Submitted On: 03/05/2018
> 
> Points breakdown
> Age (30)
> English Language Ability - Proficient (10)
> Educational qualification (15)
> Work Experience (10)
> Total 65 Points
> 
> I don't see much occupational therapists in this forum, so I have no idea how things go for my occupation. What I do know is that my occupation is not common (only consumed around 28 invites for the entire previous year), and that my friends who applied last year are already there now. I don't know why it's taking so long for mine. Is it possible that I'm also competing with other people not in the same profession as mine? I thought they were prioritising based on the occupation, not on the points? Would me not having superior english scores be affecting my chances?
> 
> Please enlighten me. It really is painful to wait for something that heavily relies on luck and uncertainty.



In a non-prorated category like yours, I think 65 pointers have stopped receiving invite very long back (9-10 months).

So increase your score to 75 through PTE, that's the most easiest way out.

Then you will get sure invite.

Until Invite everything depends on you. After invite once you lodge then only good luck or bad luck comes into picture


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> So I'm a bit of a numbers geek, I decided to do a numbers exercise.
> From Skillselect:
> Total Invitation Ceiling for the financial year =170873
> Combined Pro-rata occupations make up 11.34% of the total occupation ceiling.
> 59% of Pro-rata occupation ITAs have been filled, BUT
> Combined Pro-rata occupations however make up 73% of ITAs issued for the year up to May 24!
> 
> I wanted to see if there has been a bias in the grants since November (when the backlog and cuts in ITAs started).
> From Immitracker:
> A total of 166 Grants have been issued to-date for applications lodged since Nov. 1st.
> 147 of those Grants are in Pro-Rata Occupations.
> 
> This means 87% of all the grants From Nov.1 - Jun 20 have been for pro-rata occupations.
> 
> 87% / 73% = 1.19x. Therefore, pro-rata occupations are receiving grants 20% faster than non-pro-rata occupations. Does this make sense? Or does it mean pro-rata applicants are simply more likely to use myimmitracker?


Good job InternationalCanuck
I see you have made an incredible analysis based on trends. Can you build an algorithm which can predict grant date as well based on the data..
Slogan is ready which is inspired by our own politicians: "Idhar se lodged date daalo, udhar se Grant date niklegi"..
We can invest in this business proposal.. What do you think GunBun and Maulik?

Disclaimer: Do not take any of this post seriously.
Check immitracker for latest updates..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Leve

While I’m waiting (in agony) at least I’m being kept entertained by this forum! Thanks guys 🙂


----------



## Shaaan98765

Hello Expats,

I am planning to add my partner in to my 189 visa. She is in India currently. Can someone let me know the procedure to apply for Indian PCC from India.?

Thanks


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

Got my grant today. 
Visa applied : 189 Business Analyst
Date of visa lodge : 7th Dec 2017
1st CO contact 22nd May
Response to CO : 15th June
Visa grant : 21st june. 
country if residence : India


----------



## Jiju

Guys please help me to connect with the post grant forum if anybody have the link...thanx so much


----------



## Adi_01

Jiju said:


> 1st CO contact was for
> * PCC (already submitted before)
> * payslips for last 6 yrs
> * my 6 yr old daughter’s functional English proof (by mistake so we clarified the same through email)
> 
> 2nd CO contact
> * spouse PTE score to be sent online


I have not submitted 6 years payslip. can you suggest why would they ask for it and should I also submit ?

261311
Points - 80
EOI submitted - 6 Nov 17
EOI received - 7 Nov 17
189 Application submitted - 13 Dec 17
Medical done - 28 Dec 17
PCC done - 2 Jul 17
First CO contact - 5 Jun 18
replied to CO - 12 Jun


----------



## Jiju

Adi_01 said:


> I have not submitted 6 years payslip. can you suggest why would they ask for it and should I also submit ?
> 
> 261311
> Points - 80
> EOI submitted - 6 Nov 17
> EOI received - 7 Nov 17
> 189 Application submitted - 13 Dec 17
> Medical done - 28 Dec 17
> PCC done - 2 Jul 17
> First CO contact - 5 Jun 18
> replied to CO - 12 Jun


They asked for 1 payslip/yr for last 6 yrs as evidence of employment


----------



## maulikdoshi82

There is a sub forum - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/

Life in Australia. Check that out.



Jiju said:


> Guys please help me to connect with the post grant forum if anybody have the link...thanx so much


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Hei Congrats. What was the CO contact for you?

It seems they are cleaning up CO Contacts ones in the month of May. Some progress somewhere :fingerscrossed:



Prasenjit_sen said:


> Got my grant today.
> Visa applied : 189 Business Analyst
> Date of visa lodge : 7th Dec 2017
> 1st CO contact 22nd May
> Response to CO : 15th June
> Visa grant : 21st june.
> country if residence : India


----------



## bssanthosh47

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am planning to add my partner in to my 189 visa. She is in India currently. Can someone let me know the procedure to apply for Indian PCC from India.?
> 
> Thanks


Log into Passport website and raise a request for PCC .


----------



## baruazone

Minkuziii said:


> Missed a call
> 
> Hello experts - i just missed a call from an australian number code +61, i tried calling back many times but initially it rang for a while and then a beap followed by silence...i thought it went to the voice message (not sure though) so i dropped a message.
> 
> Is there any hope that they will call me again? Has anything like this happened to anyone already? Please share your thoughts and experience. What could be my next steps if i dont receive the call again?
> 
> P.S. : I searched it on truecaller but no info.


Hey Min, I also received a call from +61 number but it was nothing related to DHA. I was also on my toes for 3-4 days but later I cam e to know that If you are in India, you will get IF any call regarding verification from indian number only (Aus embassy in india).

So be calm. On the other hand, I would suggest you to check with your employers as if this cal from DIBP then they must have contacted your employer or any other contact which you have provided to them on any document. So do find it.

Also, make your self ready to attend these calls as now a days this is trending as a verification step. They may ask you about your profile?, your points?, how you did your process? your job responsibilities. No in-depth Technical stuff.

Let me know for any more queries.


----------



## GUNBUN

baruazone said:


> Hey Min, I also received a call from +61 number but it was nothing related to DHA. I was also on my toes for 3-4 days but later I cam e to know that If you are in India, you will get IF any call regarding verification from indian number only (Aus embassy in india).
> 
> So be calm. On the other hand, I would suggest you to check with your employers as if this cal from DIBP then they must have contacted your employer or any other contact which you have provided to them on any document. So do find it.
> 
> Also, make your self ready to attend these calls as now a days this is trending as a verification step. They may ask you about your profile?, your points?, how you did your process? your job responsibilities. No in-depth Technical stuff.
> 
> Let me know for any more queries.


Thanks for sharing the information.

Minku & baruazone : could you pls confirm whether you both received immi commencement mail. I guess no one lodged in 2018 have received this mail so far.

All such activities like verification,call,mail,co contact happens after that, I believe.Is that true?

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## splunk

Prasenjit_sen said:


> Got my grant today.
> Visa applied : 189 Business Analyst
> Date of visa lodge : 7th Dec 2017
> 1st CO contact 22nd May
> Response to CO : 15th June
> Visa grant : 21st june.
> country if residence : India


Congrats:clap2:


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

CO contacted for employment verification - income. 



maulikdoshi82 said:


> Hei Congrats. What was the CO contact for you?
> 
> It seems they are cleaning up CO Contacts ones in the month of May. Some progress somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prasenjit_sen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my grant today.
> Visa applied : 189 Business Analyst
> Date of visa lodge : 7th Dec 2017
> 1st CO contact 22nd May
> Response to CO : 15th June
> Visa grant : 21st june.
> country if residence : India
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

*Today's statistics*

Name, Lodgement,CO contact,Grant 
Ankur soni, 3-Dec-17,25-May-18,21-Jun-18
rejo, 5-Dec-17,23-May-18,21-Jun-18
Prasenjit, 7-Dec-17,22-May-18,21-Jun-18
mitali/shaz,10-Dec-17,22-May-18,21-Jun-18


----------



## goal2019

*Tricky situation*

Dear All,

If anyone could advice here that would be great help for one of my colleagues.

1. ACS Assessment done already last year and trying for AUS PR. 
2. Now he is going on long leave for two years and moving to some other country (not Australia) for pursuing higher education.
Can he still try for AUS PR with acs assessment done while studying in some other country (not Australia) ?

If he gets invitation after sometime before his ACS result expired, how to deal with the employment as he is on long leave ?
Will 189 AUS PR grant impact due to resident visa of some other country ?
Please advice and thanks.


----------



## internationalcanuck

3 Grants on immitracker today. I also know of 1 additional grant lodged on Dec. 28th, from a whatsapp group started by immitracker people. DHA is busy today


----------



## wahajmeer

internationalcanuck said:


> 3 Grants on immitracker today. I also know of 1 additional grant lodged on Dec. 28th, from a whatsapp group started by immitracker people. DHA is busy today


They seem to be clearing out co contacts made for December applications.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## austaspirant

internationalcanuck said:


> 3 Grants on immitracker today. I also know of 1 additional grant lodged on Dec. 28th, from a whatsapp group started by immitracker people. DHA is busy today


They get busy for only 2-3 days in a month


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> 3 Grants on immitracker today. I also know of 1 additional grant lodged on Dec. 28th, from a whatsapp group started by immitracker people. DHA is busy today


4 grants I have already mentioned in previous post. So now that makes it total 5 grants for today.

we can't say DHA is busy.....May be CO's Manager would have said :

Guys, July is about to begin...you people have already enjoyed 3-4 weeks, so before leaving today do some hands-on practice so that you all do not forget how to give grants  so they took some sample cases and sent them grant mails"

Now the DHA grants school will reopen in July-2018 :eyebrows:


----------



## internationalcanuck

If grants are coming at Dec. 28th lodgments, yours must be just around the corner 



GUNBUN said:


> 4 grants I have already mentioned in previous post. So now that makes it total 5 grants for today.
> 
> we can't say DHA is busy.....May be CO's Manager would have said :
> 
> Guys, July is about to begin...you people have already enjoyed 3-4 weeks, so before leaving today do some hands-on practice so that you all do not forget how to give grants  so they took some sample cases and sent them grant mails"
> 
> Now the DHA grants school will reopen in July-2018 :eyebrows:


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> If grants are coming at Dec. 28th lodgments, yours must be just around the corner


I doubt  

With this attitude, they would still take around 1.5 months time to clear Dec-17 plus few Nov/Oct cases. 

Dec-17 still shows only 47% granted and 53% non-granted (lodged/CO contact).


----------



## internationalcanuck

It's a long,big corner :rolleyes2:



GUNBUN said:


> I doubt
> 
> With this attitude, they would still take around 1.5 months time to clear Dec-17 plus few Nov/Oct cases.
> 
> Dec-17 still shows only 47% granted and 53% non-granted (lodged/CO contact).


----------



## wahajmeer

8 grants on immitracker so far!

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## GUNBUN

wahajmeer said:


> 8 grants on immitracker so far!
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


8(Immi)+1(EF) = 9.

Great day for 189 after a long time.....:clap2: 

A new ray of hope 

For the first time they are following some rule : All cases where CO contact deadline approaching between 28-31 days.


----------



## nishkul

With the current trend it is highly likely they will start with the Jan'18 applications ( post 04th Jan) from the 3rd week of July'18. Till then they will continue with the Dec'17 grants with some Nov & Oct and very few Jan'18 as well. They might start with some onshore candidates first for Jan18.


----------



## Leve

Very happy for all who have received their grant today - huge congratulations!!

I’m very impatient for me... 17 Dec lodgement, no CO contact. Really really hoping there is more of the same grant level tomorrow.


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> I doubt
> 
> With this attitude, they would still take around 1.5 months time to clear Dec-17 plus few Nov/Oct cases.
> 
> Dec-17 still shows only 47% granted and 53% non-granted (lodged/CO contact).


See guys,

The concept of Solomon islands works positively for DHA 

The more we curse DHA , the higher is the flow of grants 

And, this one straight from my heart (for tomorrow's flow of grants) - [email protected]#$%^&* 

lol.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Won't there be some training time in first two weeks of July on new rules/regulations/software updates and probably few new joinee parties?  



GUNBUN said:


> 4 grants I have already mentioned in previous post. So now that makes it total 5 grants for today.
> 
> we can't say DHA is busy.....May be CO's Manager would have said :
> 
> Guys, July is about to begin...you people have already enjoyed 3-4 weeks, so before leaving today do some hands-on practice so that you all do not forget how to give grants  so they took some sample cases and sent them grant mails"
> 
> Now the DHA grants school will reopen in July-2018 :eyebrows:


----------



## maulikdoshi82

you'll be the first one in the next batch. :fingerscrossed:

So as per the trends - first CO Contact ones, Then Onshore candidates, Then chinese/russian folks and probably post that whatever timelines are left - few fresh offshore ones will be processed.  190 ones were done yesterday. 190 - CO - Onshore - Offshore (Special) - Offshore (General) seems to be the queue.



Leve said:


> Very happy for all who have received their grant today - huge congratulations!!
> 
> I’m very impatient for me... 17 Dec lodgement, no CO contact. Really really hoping there is more of the same grant level tomorrow.


----------



## LadyZebo

Help!!!!!

My application is taking so long, i am totally confused.

Lodged September 22, 2017, Immi commencement mail November 6, 2017

Heard nothing till now and I am not claiming any points for Work experience so no EV required


----------



## internationalcanuck

Don't forget all the extra holidays DHA seems to be taking off as well.



maulikdoshi82 said:


> Won't there be some training time in first two weeks of July on new rules/regulations/software updates and probably few new joinee parties?


----------



## perfect_devil

perfect_devil said:


> I somehow feel something big is coming tomorrow or day after from DHA.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I would not say my intuition was bad yesterday. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leve

maulikdoshi82 said:


> you'll be the first one in the next batch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as per the trends - first CO Contact ones, Then Onshore candidates, Then chinese/russian folks and probably post that whatever timelines are left - few fresh offshore ones will be processed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 190 ones were done yesterday. 190 - CO - Onshore - Offshore (Special) - Offshore (General) seems to be the queue.
> 
> 
> 
> Leve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy for all who have received their grant today - huge congratulations!!
> 
> I’m very impatient for me... 17 Dec lodgement, no CO contact. Really really hoping there is more of the same grant level tomorrow.
Click to expand...

😄
Thanks Maulik!


----------



## ankmahajan

maulikdoshi82 said:


> you'll be the first one in the next batch. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> So as per the trends - first CO Contact ones, Then Onshore candidates, Then chinese/russian folks and probably post that whatever timelines are left - few fresh offshore ones will be processed.  190 ones were done yesterday. 190 - CO - Onshore - Offshore (Special) - Offshore (General) seems to be the queue.


I hope this is true tomorrow as well!
I was contacted by CO on 24th May - responded on 25th May; post that I travelled to AU on Business Visa - so, technically I'm Onshore (currently in AU with CO contact) though not sure if this is what is considered as being an "Onshore" applicant.

Anyhow, I'm eagerly waiting for the grant now. Today was a flood of CO contact grants as per ImmiTracker. I can see people receiving grant around 27-31 days after CO contact. Today is my 28th day and tomorrow 29th. 

**praying** Fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maulikdoshi82

ankmahajan said:


> I hope this is true tomorrow as well!
> I was contacted by CO on 24th May - responded on 25th May; post that I travelled to AU on Business Visa - so, technically I'm Onshore (currently in AU with CO contact) though not sure if this is what is considered as being an "Onshore" applicant.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm eagerly waiting for the grant now. Today was a flood of CO contact grants as per ImmiTracker. I can see people receiving grant around 27-31 days after CO contact. Today is my 28th day and tomorrow 29th.
> 
> **praying** Fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


Keep refreshing your email and also immi account  best of luck man.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

LadyZebo said:


> Help!!!!!
> 
> My application is taking so long, i am totally confused.
> 
> Lodged September 22, 2017, Immi commencement mail November 6, 2017
> 
> Heard nothing till now and I am not claiming any points for Work experience so no EV required


Can you provide ANZSCO code and country too?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

perfect_devil said:


> I would not say my intuition was bad yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


10(immitracker)+1(EF)=11

And still counting 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

GUNBUN said:


> 8(Immi)+1(EF) = 9.
> 
> Great day for 189 after a long time.....:clap2:
> 
> A new ray of hope
> 
> For the first time they are following some rule : All cases where CO contact deadline approaching between 28-31 days.


Now it's 10 on immi. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sam99a

Hi guys, 

I am one guy among you lot awaiting my grant and like everyone, I am also hoping for a direct grant.

There has been a lot of reported CO contacts where CO has asked for PTE score report when it was already sent. 

In my case as soon as my results were published by the PTE site, I also received an email notifying me that my score report has been sent to Australia and NZ immigration department.(I am sure that this would be the case with everyone).

Now if I manually try to send the report again, it prompts me that the report has already been sent and I cannot send it again.


My question is, is this normal? Is that with everyone that they did not have to send their results manually ?

Thanks


----------



## GUNBUN

sam99a said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am one guy among you lot awaiting my grant and like everyone, I am also hoping for a direct grant.
> 
> There has been a lot of reported CO contacts where CO has asked for PTE score report when it was already sent.
> 
> In my case as soon as my results were published by the PTE site, I also received an email notifying me that my score report has been sent to Australia and NZ immigration department.(I am sure that this would be the case with everyone).
> 
> Now if I manually try to send the report again, it prompts me that the report has already been sent and I cannot send it again.
> 
> 
> My question is, is this normal? Is that with everyone that they did not have to send their results manually ?
> 
> Thanks


That's all luck.

It can happen with any of the document not just PTE report.

Case officer can overlook anything 



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

sam99a said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am one guy among you lot awaiting my grant and like everyone, I am also hoping for a direct grant.
> 
> There has been a lot of reported CO contacts where CO has asked for PTE score report when it was already sent.
> 
> In my case as soon as my results were published by the PTE site, I also received an email notifying me that my score report has been sent to Australia and NZ immigration department.(I am sure that this would be the case with everyone).
> 
> Now if I manually try to send the report again, it prompts me that the report has already been sent and I cannot send it again.
> 
> 
> My question is, is this normal? Is that with everyone that they did not have to send their results manually ?
> 
> Thanks


You can upload Pearson email on immi if they ask you to submit via Pearson. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

perfect_devil said:


> I would not say my intuition was bad yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


What's your prediction perfect_devil for tomorrow ?

Hint  : Yesterday 190 had 11 grants and today 190 had 2 grants.

Isn't this simple for you to guess ?


----------



## internationalcanuck

After a busy Thursday, of issuing 10 grants, we can expect based on previous trends they will issue just 1 grant on a Friday, because its the end of the workweek, they need to leave early to go away for the weekend  lol



GUNBUN said:


> What's your prediction perfect_devil for tomorrow ?
> 
> Hint  : Yesterday 190 had 11 grants and today 190 had 2 grants.
> 
> Isn't this simple for you to guess ?


----------



## 2018aspirant

LadyZebo said:


> Help!!!!!
> 
> My application is taking so long, i am totally confused.
> 
> Lodged September 22, 2017, Immi commencement mail November 6, 2017
> 
> Heard nothing till now and I am not claiming any points for Work experience so no EV required


Dude, if it helps you at all.. I've been patiently waiting since August 2017 (Lodged 29th August - 2017), On-shore.

All the best.


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> After a busy Thursday, of issuing 10 grants, we can expect based on previous trends they will issue just 1 grant on a Friday, because its the end of the workweek, they need to leave early to go away for the weekend  lol


Very good perfect_Internationalcanuck

Very soon you will be promoted as Moderator on this forum for giving reliable and encouraging answers everytime. 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

GUNBUN said:


> What's your prediction perfect_devil for tomorrow ?
> 
> Hint  : Yesterday 190 had 11 grants and today 190 had 2 grants.
> 
> Isn't this simple for you to guess ?


I think it's gonna continue now. Let's hope for the best. Mine is 7th Jan. Hopefully they have picked up my case as well! 🤞

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Guys,

One serious thought here.

Just like we have submitted medical confirmation pdf in advance, would it be a crime if we also upload that Pearson mail from our mailbox which confirms on which date Pearson sent that report to dibp.

Pls tell friends.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Guys,
> 
> One serious thought here.
> 
> Just like we have submitted medical confirmation pdf in advance, would it be a crime if we also upload that Pearson mail from our mailbox which confirms on which date Pearson sent that report to dibp.
> 
> Pls tell friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




No one has done that in advance. Moreover such a mistake by CO specifically for PTE report is very rare. 
It’s not a crime obviously to front load it as well but I would say have faith. You will get it without that as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> Guys,
> 
> One serious thought here.
> 
> Just like we have submitted medical confirmation pdf in advance, would it be a crime if we also upload that Pearson mail from our mailbox which confirms on which date Pearson sent that report to dibp.
> 
> Pls tell friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



I frontloaded the Pearson email with PTE Score report. If you want you can also do it, I think it is not a crime, the idea is to provide as much information as possible.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I would think the PTE report, plus the online application form should be sufficient.
The PTE score report shows you did the test, and its in your immiaccount.

The reason about the emedical sheet, is that your immiaccount has no information under the medical section.

Like people said, it's not a crime.
Either Case Officers are asleep/overworked and they skip over seeing the PTE report, or else they do it as a QA check. There are dodgey people advertising that they can change your IELTS/PTE score in the immigration system after you take the test for a fee, whether they can actually do this or not I don't know, but perhaps the Case Officers requests you to sent the PTE report you have to convert the scores are true and haven't been changed later.



austaspirant said:


> I frontloaded the Pearson email with PTE Score report. If you want you can also do it, I think it is not a crime, the idea is to provide as much information as possible.


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> Guys,
> 
> One serious thought here.
> 
> Just like we have submitted medical confirmation pdf in advance, would it be a crime if we also upload that Pearson mail from our mailbox which confirms on which date Pearson sent that report to dibp.
> ?
> 
> Pls tell friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


When I gave PTE, I don't think my scores were sent. I manually uploaded on immi when I lodged the visa. Am. I missing something here


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> I would think the PTE report, plus the online application form should be sufficient.
> The PTE score report shows you did the test, and its in your immiaccount.
> 
> The reason about the emedical sheet, is that your immiaccount has no information under the medical section.
> 
> Like people said, it's not a crime.
> Either Case Officers are asleep/overworked and they skip over seeing the PTE report, or else they do it as a QA check. There are dodgey people advertising that they can change your IELTS/PTE score in the immigration system after you take the test for a fee, whether they can actually do this or not I don't know, but perhaps the Case Officers requests you to sent the PTE report you have to convert the scores are true and haven't been changed later.



The mail named "Confirmation of PTE Score Report order" contains the following vital information :

1) Order number
2) Order date i.e. when it was sent to DIBP
3) Your Appointment number (exactly as it appears on your PTE report)
4) Exam date / time / center location

The possible reason why CO ask for PTE report even after submitting :

May be he would find it difficult to locate your PTE report online on pearson portal with the Appointment number alone (could be issue due to pearson side)

May be Order number & Appointment number combination can facilitate him to search the report easily.

Therefore, there is no harm in providing extra document to CO unless the information provided is of conflicting nature.

All the best guys for tomorrow.


----------



## GUNBUN

swatee25 said:


> When I gave PTE, I don't think my scores were sent. I manually uploaded on immi when I lodged the visa. Am. I missing something here


When you have booked PTE exam , did you tick mark when it asked -"Send score to DIBP". If YES then you must have received a mail with subject "Confirmation of score report order" on your mail id. This means that PTE report was sent to DIBP.

If you have not chosen above option, please do it now else CO will ask you for that.

You can also login to Pearson and check whether the report was sent or not to DIBP.


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I gave PTE, I don't think my scores were sent. I manually uploaded on immi when I lodged the visa. Am. I missing something here
> 
> 
> 
> When you have booked PTE exam , did you tick mark when it asked -"Send score to DIBP". If YES then you must have received a mail with subject "Confirmation of score report order" on your mail id. This means that PTE report was sent to DIBP.
> 
> If you have not chosen above option, please do it now else CO will ask you for that.
> 
> You can also login to Pearson and check whether the report was sent or not to DIBP.
Click to expand...

I can see that I have given the consent for the report to be sent to DHa. But can't see any confirmation that they have e sent it to them.


----------



## asoufan

*Wait time for Visa / Skillselect Account*

Hello,

Is it normal that I lose access to my skillselect account after receiving invitation for visa 189?

What is the current wait to get a response on visa after submitting the application? I submitted my application and all files back in April 2018, and so far the status on my application is "received".

Thank you,


----------



## rahulr85

Hi All, 

Below are my details outlining the position I am on with the sub class 189 grant. I am applying for my wife, daughter and myself.

ANZSCO: Software Engineer
IELTS (L/R/S/W - 7.5,7.5,8,8.5) : Jun-17
ACS positive: Aug-17
EOI 189 submitted 70 points: Aug-17 
Invited: 22nd Nov-17 
Lodged: 4th Jan 2018 
Grant : Awaiting. 

Till last week, my online lodgement application was showing 8-9 months expected processing timelines. There are few questions/doubts wanting to clear: 

1. Last week onwards, I don't see a expected processing timelines on my online lodgement application. Does that indicate something? 
2. Inside the lodgement, I could see few documents listed as Received and some other like still showing in recommended. Like Health and Language preference. Even for my wife and child Custody Document showing as Recommended. I have checked the documents have been uploaded. Checked with the agent as well, he thinks don't need to do anything. Is that alright? 
3. Few of my PCCs would be a year old soon (Aug-18). If I don't get a grant before that, do I need to reapply for the PCCs? Has anyone faced similar problem?
4. Finally..... anyone submitted in Jan-18 received grant yet ? 

Your suggestion and helps are appreciated as usual. 

Rahul R


----------



## NB

rahulr85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are my details outlining the position I am on with the sub class 189 grant. I am applying for my wife, daughter and myself.
> 
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer
> IELTS (L/R/S/W - 7.5,7.5,8,8.5) : Jun-17
> ACS positive: Aug-17
> EOI 189 submitted 70 points: Aug-17
> Invited: 22nd Nov-17
> Lodged: 4th Jan 2018
> Grant : Awaiting.
> 
> Till last week, my online lodgement application was showing 8-9 months expected processing timelines. There are few questions/doubts wanting to clear:
> 
> 1. Last week onwards, I don't see a expected processing timelines on my online lodgement application. Does that indicate something?
> 2. Inside the lodgement, I could see few documents listed as Received and some other like still showing in recommended. Like Health and Language preference. Even for my wife and child Custody Document showing as Recommended. I have checked the documents have been uploaded. Checked with the agent as well, he thinks don't need to do anything. Is that alright?
> 3. Few of my PCCs would be a year old soon (Aug-18). If I don't get a grant before that, do I need to reapply for the PCCs? Has anyone faced similar problem?
> 4. Finally..... anyone submitted in Jan-18 received grant yet ?
> 
> Your suggestion and helps are appreciated as usual.
> 
> Rahul R


1. The department is probably trying out new display layouts. Noting to be worried or excited about 

2. Make sure that they are uploaded under the correct sections

3. It is totally the prerogative of the CO to ask you for renewed PCC or not.
No one can predict it.some members recently were asked for renewed and some were not

4. DHA does not work on the basis of first come first served. The processing time depends on a lot of factors. You will only get a heartburn or false hopes by tracking others

Cheers


----------



## luvjd

swatee25 said:


> I can see that I have given the consent for the report to be sent to DHa. But can't see any confirmation that they have e sent it to them.


There is a way to know if the scores were sent to the department or not.
Login to your PTE account and try to send the score again to the DHA.
If it was already sent, it will display the notification. 

_A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Home Affairs (DHA) - DHA - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order._

Otherwise, it will send the scores.


----------



## sid.salunke2192

*Medical examination proof*

Hi guys,

I had a question regarding the medical examination. 

I completed my medicals before I lodged my visa and I was under the impression that there was nothing else to be done.

Couple of days ago, I read a few comments which were related to uploading eMedical pdfs which confused me a bit. So I went into my immiaccount to get my HAP ID but couldn't find it.

Under health assessments, I get this:



> Health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


So I'm not quite sure what needs to be done. Is there any other way I can get my eMedical pdf without knowing the HAP ID?

Thanks in advance


----------



## luvjd

sid.salunke2192 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had a question regarding the medical examination.
> 
> I completed my medicals before I lodged my visa and I was under the impression that there was nothing else to be done.
> 
> Couple of days ago, I read a few comments which were related to uploading eMedical pdfs which confused me a bit. So I went into my immiaccount to get my HAP ID but couldn't find it.
> 
> Under health assessments, I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not quite sure what needs to be done. Is there any other way I can get my eMedical pdf without knowing the HAP ID?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Don't take every suggestion on the forum to the heart 
You are good with your application. You don't need to do anything else unless CO specifically asks for something.


----------



## perfect_devil

luvjd said:


> Don't take every suggestion on the forum to the heart
> You are good with your application. You don't need to do anything else unless CO specifically asks for something.


Agree to that. That's for people who do their medicals before the lodgement. No need to attach any additional proof of medicals done.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

In fact there is no need to provide any receipts even if you did medicals before lodging. HAP id is the link, there is no need for any extra proof. I wonder when people will start suggesting to submit the taxi receipt that they took to go for medicals 


perfect_devil said:


> Agree to that. That's for people who do their medicals before the lodgement. No need to attach any additional proof of medicals done.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Hei I went by my car, will the parking ticket be ok? 



luvjd said:


> In fact there is no need to provide any receipts even if you did medicals before lodging. HAP id is the link, there is no need for any extra proof. I wonder when people will start suggesting to submit the taxi receipt that they took to go for medicals
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Hei I went by my car, will the parking ticket be ok?


I am afraid not.. At least you need to take a picture of your car in front of the clinic 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79

Hi All, I have a question regarding partner’s skill points in 189.
If I claim those 5 points, will I need to submit payslips and tax return details for my spouse as well during lodging?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi All, I have a question regarding partner’s skill points in 189.
> If I claim those 5 points, will I need to submit payslips and tax return details for my spouse as well during lodging?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you must. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

luvjd said:


> I am afraid not.. At least you need to take a picture of your car in front of the clinic
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Thank God. I booked Uber while going for medical test. 
I will upload Uber receipt in which destination clearly suggests I was dropped right inside the hospital gate. They may do EV of Uber driver

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## asoufan

rahulr85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are my details outlining the position I am on with the sub class 189 grant. I am applying for my wife, daughter and myself.
> 
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer
> IELTS (L/R/S/W - 7.5,7.5,8,8.5) : Jun-17
> ACS positive: Aug-17
> EOI 189 submitted 70 points: Aug-17
> Invited: 22nd Nov-17
> Lodged: 4th Jan 2018
> Grant : Awaiting.
> 
> Till last week, my online lodgement application was showing 8-9 months expected processing timelines. There are few questions/doubts wanting to clear:
> 
> 1. Last week onwards, I don't see a expected processing timelines on my online lodgement application. Does that indicate something?
> 2. Inside the lodgement, I could see few documents listed as Received and some other like still showing in recommended. Like Health and Language preference. Even for my wife and child Custody Document showing as Recommended. I have checked the documents have been uploaded. Checked with the agent as well, he thinks don't need to do anything. Is that alright?
> 3. Few of my PCCs would be a year old soon (Aug-18). If I don't get a grant before that, do I need to reapply for the PCCs? Has anyone faced similar problem?
> 4. Finally..... anyone submitted in Jan-18 received grant yet ?
> 
> Your suggestion and helps are appreciated as usual.
> 
> Rahul R


for point 1 you mentioned, it's the same that has happened to me, since couple of days, i'm no longer able to see the expected duration.
for point 2, that's normal, documents that you upload will be shown under Received section. medical test reports are uploaded by the medical center, and are under the health assessment section. I was wondering as well why is there a duplicate, what's the need of health evidence under the recommended sections! I didn't upload any information there so far. For language section, you could upload the IELTS test results there, and then it'll show under the received section.
for point 3, no information,, but i doubt that you'd need to get a new one, as long as you had fresh copies at the time of lodgement.
for point 4, I submitted on April, and still waiting


----------



## santhoshpkumar

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi All, I have a question regarding partner’s skill points in 189.
> If I claim those 5 points, will I need to submit payslips and tax return details for my spouse as well during lodging?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, first you need to have your partnerss skill assessmetn done by respective authority, and then post postivie assessemtn submit supposrting payslips and tax return etc.


----------



## rahulshyam79

santhoshpkumar said:


> Yes, first you need to have your partnerss skill assessmetn done by respective authority, and then post postivie assessemtn submit supposrting payslips and tax return etc.




Thanks Santosh. I have got my spouse’s skill assessment done from ACS. But we may not have payslips for all months or years. Also form16 is not available for all years. Will that be an issue if I claim points for my partner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

guys, my son's medical was done on 15th. they administered the tb test and it was verified on Monday.. 18th. they said is positive and I'm guessing it could be cus of interference with BCG vaccine. they took xray and told us that if they find anything significant, they'll let us know. but till now we didn't get any call or info from them. in immi account, it still shows examinations in progress. any idea what this means? 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony12345

Medicals should be uploaded only for those, who have inconsistencies between the health assessment section in the Health and Visa applications. For example, for me in my Health declarations all the statuses are "Cleared, no action required", but my Visa application has a "Examinations required" status for myself. I have no idea why the statuses are not in sync, but I guess the CO does not care for the Health application and only looks at the Visa one.


----------



## luvjd

rahulshyam79 said:


> Thanks Santosh. I have got my spouse’s skill assessment done from ACS. But we may not have payslips for all months or years. Also form16 is not available for all years. Will that be an issue if I claim points for my partner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's alright if you can provide sufficient evidence to back up your claim.
Offer letters, relieving letters, few payslips, bank statements, income tax returns and anything else that can prove the employment without raising any red flags.


----------



## rahulshyam79

luvjd said:


> It's alright if you can provide sufficient evidence to back up your claim.
> 
> Offer letters, relieving letters, few payslips, bank statements, income tax returns and anything else that can prove the employment without raising any red flags.




Great, we certainly have all offer letters, relieving letters and bank statements and some payslips and tax return forms.
Thanks for your help guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

ssvk2018 said:


> guys, my son's medical was done on 15th. they administered the tb test and it was verified on Monday.. 18th. they said is positive and I'm guessing it could be cus of interference with BCG vaccine. they took xray and told us that if they find anything significant, they'll let us know. but till now we didn't get any call or info from them. in immi account, it still shows examinations in progress. any idea what this means?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


TB skin test will be positive if you are living in India. There is nothing to worry about it. It is quite normal. Just wait for few days the status will be clear in the portal. The same thing happened with my kids as well. If there was a problem with the x-ray, you should have got a call by now.


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> After a busy Thursday, of issuing 10 grants, we can expect based on previous trends they will issue just 1 grant on a Friday, because its the end of the workweek, they need to leave early to go away for the weekend  lol


Internationalcanuck,

The single grant that you were referring yesterday has been updated in Immitracker.

Unfortunately, that guy has also got trapped where CO requested for PTE score again, and we both were discussing last night 

It seems every 2nd applicant is now being asked to resubmit PTE score.

BTW, I have uploaded PTE mail confirmation pdf last night


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> Internationalcanuck,
> 
> The single grant that you were referring yesterday has been updated in Immitracker.
> 
> Unfortunately, that guy has also got trapped where CO requested for PTE score again, and we both were discussing last night
> 
> It seems every 2nd applicant is now being asked to resubmit PTE score.
> 
> BTW, I have uploaded PTE mail confirmation pdf last night


It is good to upload it, you did right Gunbun.:thumb:


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> When you have booked PTE exam , did you tick mark when it asked -"Send score to DIBP". If YES then you must have received a mail with subject "Confirmation of score report order" on your mail id. This means that PTE report was sent to DIBP.
> 
> If you have not chosen above option, please do it now else CO will ask you for that.
> 
> You can also login to Pearson and check whether the report was sent or not to DIBP.


My dear friend - God bless you. I am on the phone with PTE and they have informed me that although I had given the consent, they have not sent my card to the DHA. They have now sent and I got the confirmation.

Just a query - on my scorecard at the end it says "NOTE TO INSTITUTIONS: This score report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score
Report Website: www.pearsonvue.com/ptescores."

Do you also have this and is there anything we need to do?


----------



## GUNBUN

ssvk2018 said:


> guys, my son's medical was done on 15th. they administered the tb test and it was verified on Monday.. 18th. they said is positive and I'm guessing it could be cus of interference with BCG vaccine. they took xray and told us that if they find anything significant, they'll let us know. but till now we didn't get any call or info from them. in immi account, it still shows examinations in progress. any idea what this means?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


It could take some time to update, just wait.

To avoid this situation, I opted for IGRA and the results were uploaded within a few days. This test is slightly expensive but it gives you peace of mind.

The Doctor @ Max hospital delhi where it was conducted told me that - In most of the western countries IGRA test has been made compulsory.


----------



## internationalcanuck

The applicant on immitracker didn't send their score report to DHA via the PTE website. I'm assuming that means he uploaded his score report to his immiaccount.
It makes sense that he got a CO contact for this.

I did this, but I don't have any confirmation e-mail that it was sent, but it shows the date it was sent to DHA on the PTE website. Just like the emedical website doesn't e-mail us saying the medical test was sent to DIBP, but it can be seen online.



GUNBUN said:


> Internationalcanuck,
> 
> The single grant that you were referring yesterday has been updated in Immitracker.
> 
> Unfortunately, that guy has also got trapped where CO requested for PTE score again, and we both were discussing last night
> 
> It seems every 2nd applicant is now being asked to resubmit PTE score.
> 
> BTW, I have uploaded PTE mail confirmation pdf last night


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

GUNBUN said:


> It could take some time to update, just wait.
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid this situation, I opted for IGRA and the results were uploaded within a few days. This test is slightly expensive but it gives you peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> The Doctor @ Max hospital delhi where it was conducted told me that - In most of the western countries IGRA test has been made compulsory.



For new borns
What are the tests to be taken.
I tried searching online but could not get much.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Vineethmarkonda said:


> For new borns
> What are the tests to be taken.
> I tried searching online but could not get much.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which tests are to be done will be decided by the Doctor

You have to submit your HAP ID to the hospital and they will do whatever is necessary 
You have no role to play as such

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

This is the only confirmation I have on the website





GUNBUN said:


> Internationalcanuck,
> 
> The single grant that you were referring yesterday has been updated in Immitracker.
> 
> Unfortunately, that guy has also got trapped where CO requested for PTE score again, and we both were discussing last night
> 
> It seems every 2nd applicant is now being asked to resubmit PTE score.
> 
> BTW, I have uploaded PTE mail confirmation pdf last night


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

newbienz said:


> Which tests are to be done will be decided by the Doctor
> 
> 
> 
> You have to submit your HAP ID to the hospital and they will do whatever is necessary
> 
> You have no role to play as such
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks NB

I thought there will be fixed tests which we can see on paper but I got it now.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

Thanks to God, finally the good news!

Received the grant today for me and my wife. 

Question: I am already in AU (on Business Visa) and I checked VeVo and it shows I'm "Resident" and ONSHORE. Do I still need to validate my PR?


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> This is the only confirmation I have on the website


This seems to be OK, still you can call and ask pearson CC to send that mail to you.
Could be the case that your report not sent properly and so you didn't received mail confirmation. Be safe on this.


I think, Swatee today received confirmation mail after she spoke to them and also they sent her report to DHA.


----------



## GUNBUN

ankmahajan said:


> Thanks to God, finally the good news!
> 
> Received the grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> Question: I am already in AU (on Business Visa) and I checked VeVo and it shows I'm "Resident" and ONSHORE. Do I still need to validate my PR?


Wonderful news!! Ankmahajan:clap2:


----------



## NB

ankmahajan said:


> Thanks to God, finally the good news!
> 
> Received the grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> Question: I am already in AU (on Business Visa) and I checked VeVo and it shows I'm "Resident" and ONSHORE. Do I still need to validate my PR?


Your grant letter would have an IED, if you are supposed to validate the same

I presume that the CO was aware that you were onshore, and so I am confident that there would be no IED in the grant letter

Go through the entire letter carefully and check if there is any IED mentioned 

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

GUNBUN said:


> It could take some time to update, just wait.
> 
> To avoid this situation, I opted for IGRA and the results were uploaded within a few days. This test is slightly expensive but it gives you peace of mind.
> 
> The Doctor @ Max hospital delhi where it was conducted told me that - In most of the western countries IGRA test has been made compulsory.


we weren't given any option. would have go gone for that option

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

ssvk2018 said:


> we weren't given any option. would have go gone for that option
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


I know, it is never informed by hospital representatives.

Thanks to Expatforum. I read it previously here. Additionally, I spoke to my family pediatrician.

Everyone before going to medicals for their little one's - Pls. go through TST vs. IGRA (pros & cons) and decide yourself. 

Wish you luck!!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations.



ankmahajan said:


> Thanks to God, finally the good news!
> 
> Received the grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> Question: I am already in AU (on Business Visa) and I checked VeVo and it shows I'm "Resident" and ONSHORE. Do I still need to validate my PR?


----------



## internationalcanuck

I just spoke with Pearson, they confirm it was sent to DIBP/DHA, but don't have any e-mail they can send me?



GUNBUN said:


> This seems to be OK, still you can call and ask pearson CC to send that mail to you.
> Could be the case that your report not sent properly and so you didn't received mail confirmation. Be safe on this.
> 
> 
> I think, Swatee today received confirmation mail after she spoke to them and also they sent her report to DHA.


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> I just spoke with Pearson, they confirm it was sent to DIBP/DHA, but don't have any e-mail they can send me?


Great, now live in peace.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

internationalcanuck said:


> I just spoke with Pearson, they confirm it was sent to DIBP/DHA, but don't have any e-mail they can send me?



Dont worry - if they have sent it - you will receive an email stating that "As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.

Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA Visa Applications "

If not, please call back and tell them. Receipt of confirmation if a must since its an automated trigger.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

congratulations... 



ankmahajan said:


> Thanks to God, finally the good news!
> 
> Received the grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> Question: I am already in AU (on Business Visa) and I checked VeVo and it shows I'm "Resident" and ONSHORE. Do I still need to validate my PR?


----------



## Lebern_Jane

swatee25 said:


> Dont worry - if they have sent it - you will receive an email stating that "As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.
> 
> 
> 
> Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA Visa Applications "
> 
> 
> 
> If not, please call back and tell them. Receipt of confirmation if a must since its an automated trigger.




Since there is an on-going discussion regarding sending PTE scores, I have an interesting question which is based on my actual experience. 

Background: Right after I received my PTE results, perhaps due to excitement, I straight away sent the score report to DHA without getting an invite yet. 2 weeks later, I was fortunate enough to get an invite and lodged my visa the following day. 

Question: is there any implication that I sent my test results prior to invitation/visa lodgement? PS I did receive an email stating that my request to send it to DHA will take place in 1-2days which I also attached as a supporting document in my visa lodgement.


----------



## rahulpop1

ankmahajan said:


> Thanks to God, finally the good news!
> 
> Received the grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> Question: I am already in AU (on Business Visa) and I checked VeVo and it shows I'm "Resident" and ONSHORE. Do I still need to validate my PR?


Congratulations bro.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary07

swatee25 said:


> Dont worry - if they have sent it - you will receive an email stating that "As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.
> 
> Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA Visa Applications "
> 
> If not, please call back and tell them. Receipt of confirmation if a must since its an automated trigger.


Does it work the same way for IELTS too? I have uploaded my IELTS Test Report as part of application documents but don't know if they have been verified / cross-referenced?

Thanks


----------



## rahulpop1

Lebern_Jane said:


> Since there is an on-going discussion regarding sending PTE scores, I have an interesting question which is based on my actual experience.
> 
> Background: Right after I received my PTE results, perhaps due to excitement, I straight away sent the score report to DHA without getting an invite yet. 2 weeks later, I was fortunate enough to get an invite and lodged my visa the following day.
> 
> Question: is there any implication that I sent my test results prior to invitation/visa lodgement? PS I did receive an email stating that my request to send it to DHA will take place in 1-2days which I also attached as a supporting document in my visa lodgement.


No problem with that. You are all good.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Lebern_Jane said:


> Since there is an on-going discussion regarding sending PTE scores, I have an interesting question which is based on my actual experience.
> 
> Background: Right after I received my PTE results, perhaps due to excitement, I straight away sent the score report to DHA without getting an invite yet. 2 weeks later, I was fortunate enough to get an invite and lodged my visa the following day.
> 
> Question: is there any implication that I sent my test results prior to invitation/visa lodgement? PS I did receive an email stating that my request to send it to DHA will take place in 1-2days which I also attached as a supporting document in my visa lodgement.


Nothing to worry

Just keep that email safely which confirms that the scores were sent to DHA as many members have recently been asked by their CO to send scores again, despite having already sent them
You may need to send that email to the CO as evidence , in case you are also asked

Cheers


----------



## austaspirant

ankmahajan said:


> Thanks to God, finally the good news!
> 
> Received the grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> Question: I am already in AU (on Business Visa) and I checked VeVo and it shows I'm "Resident" and ONSHORE. Do I still need to validate my PR?


Congrats Ankmahajan!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Ok, I'm an idiot. I found the e-mail. Was in a different folder. Too many things to keep track of!



GUNBUN said:


> Great, now live in peace.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebern_Jane

Thanks for all your valuable inputs


----------



## ankmahajan

newbienz said:


> Your grant letter would have an IED, if you are supposed to validate the same
> 
> I presume that the CO was aware that you were onshore, and so I am confident that there would be no IED in the grant letter
> 
> Go through the entire letter carefully and check if there is any IED mentioned
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Newbienz. I checked the grant letter. There is no IED mentioned for me (the IED field is not present), however, my wife has IED as Jan 2019. So, I guess I'm validated automatically.


----------



## ankmahajan

GUNBUN said:


> Wonderful news!! Ankmahajan:clap2:



Thanks, GUNBUN!


----------



## ankmahajan

internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks internationalcanuck!


----------



## ankmahajan

anant.b.mahajan said:


> congratulations...


Thanks Anant!


----------



## ankmahajan

austaspirant said:


> Congrats Ankmahajan!


Thanks austaspirant!


----------



## syed imran

Hi All,

I've lodged and uploaded required documents in immi acount. I have to upload PF statements from all employers. While i can see the PF statements for current employer from EPFO site, i couldn't see the same for ex-employer. I have the same UAN number. After some analysis found that my ex employer deposited PF as private trust. I've checked that the payslips from ex employer have PF details as well. Please advise if payslips would be sufficient as a PF proof document for ex employer?Please note that I can very well upload PF statements from EPFO to immi for current employer.


----------



## ankmahajan

syed imran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've lodged and uploaded required documents in immi acount. I have to upload PF statements from all employers. While i can see the PF statements for current employer from EPFO site, i couldn't see the same for ex-employer. I have the same UAN number. After some analysis found that my ex employer deposited PF as private trust. I've checked that the payslips from ex employer have PF details as well. Please advise if payslips would be sufficient as a PF proof document for ex employer?Please note that I can very well upload PF statements from EPFO to immi for current employer.


I'll suggest you to get in touch with your ex-employer to provide you PF statements. Although, I haven't seen every CO asking for additional proof for employment. 

But still, it's always better to keep things handy.


----------



## Suracej

Hi all,

For 190 visa, anyone received Co contact for Australia detail superannuation statements? We already uploaded all the employment evidence when Co contacted first time. This is second Co contact... 

I just find out that my employer didn’t pay the super on time, missing 9months super in my statement, and ATO said if they didn’t pay on time, they will need pay later, my agency said this is not our fault, because it doesn’t mean I didn’t work in this company. But still bit worried.

Anyone has advise with that? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Guys, I uploaded my DOCs in immiaccount but I still have a question. Here in Egypt we don't file an income tax return, and the tax is deducted automatically by the employer as per law every monthly wage -for those who are eligible to taxation- and the tax is present in my pay slips; also I have friends in GCC and as you know they didn't have to pay any income tax.

Do I have to explain that, or the DHA COs already know the situations of the different countries ?


----------



## wahajmeer

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, I uploaded my DOCs in immiaccount but I still have a question. Here in Egypt we don't file an income tax return, and the tax is deducted automatically by the employer as per law every monthly wage -for those who are eligible to taxation- and the tax is present in my pay slips; also I have friends in GCC and as you know they didn't have to pay any income tax.
> 
> Do I have to explain that, or the DHA COs already know the situations of the different countries ?


Hi,
I would think they will be aware of different countries. Here in UK the tax payed is displayed on the payslip but we also get an annual statement at the end of financial year called P60. If there is something similar in Egypt, you could use that.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## vasuanish85

Hi,
We've received the invite for 189 this week and currently proceeding with next steps to lodge visa. Have a few questions that I wanted inputs on 
1) How much of time-lag could there be in attaching documents after Payment? Is it in magnitiude of days or weeks?
2) If we're claiming partner points, then is the documentation required same as the primary applicant? In terms of PCC, Form 16, Employment letters etc? Or is it comparitively lesser?
3)How much of a dealbreaker is every year's form 16 in terms of documentation? Looks like we have Form 16 for 8 out of 10 years; remaining 2 years just unable to locate.
4)Also-is RnR letter on company's letterhead a mandatory thing for every company? Again - we could get it for current company; but very difficult to get it for older companies. For ACS assessment - we used Signed Affidavits + Company Employment/Service Letter. ACS accepted the same. Not sure if the same is enough for this stage as well.


----------



## Soundmusic

Dear experts,

The HAP ID was generated for me, my wife and kid today.
We have also fixed an appointment with the Hospital next week for the medicals.
However, when I clicked on "View Health Assessment" of my kid, it is giving the following status and message:

"EXAMINATIONS IN PROGRESS"
"A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."


But for me and my wife, the status is showing as "EXAMINATIONS REQUIRED"

Can anyone pls reply what is the issue?


----------



## GUNBUN

vasuanish85 said:


> Hi,
> We've received the invite for 189 this week and currently proceeding with next steps to lodge visa. Have a few questions that I wanted inputs on
> 1) How much of time-lag could there be in attaching documents after Payment? Is it in magnitiude of days or weeks?
> 2) If we're claiming partner points, then is the documentation required same as the primary applicant? In terms of PCC, Form 16, Employment letters etc? Or is it comparitively lesser?
> 3)How much of a dealbreaker is every year's form 16 in terms of documentation? Looks like we have Form 16 for 8 out of 10 years; remaining 2 years just unable to locate.
> 4)Also-is RnR letter on company's letterhead a mandatory thing for every company? Again - we could get it for current company; but very difficult to get it for older companies. For ACS assessment - we used Signed Affidavits + Company Employment/Service Letter. ACS accepted the same. Not sure if the same is enough for this stage as well.


1.Go-ahead & pay asap.That gives you benefit of early lodgement & you are out of 60 days deadline. You could imagine yourself how much time you have for docs submission by checking my signature, I have not been allocated CO yet. Try to do asap but not in hurry.

2.Yes, same as primary applicant. In my case, I have given everything for my wife except R&R letter.

3.Give whatever you have, plus try for Form-26AS, ITR, PF statement,etc.

4.Preferred on company letter head. Else, give all Affidavits & inform the person who signed to expect a verification call once CO is allocated in your case. ACS never does any employer verification, it is dependent on DIBP. So whatever you gave to ACS was not final but just the starting point.


----------



## GUNBUN

Soundmusic said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> The HAP ID was generated for me, my wife and kid today.
> We have also fixed an appointment with the Hospital next week for the medicals.
> However, when I clicked on "View Health Assessment" of my kid, it is giving the following status and message:
> 
> "EXAMINATIONS IN PROGRESS"
> "A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."
> 
> 
> But for me and my wife, the status is showing as "EXAMINATIONS REQUIRED"
> 
> Can anyone pls reply what is the issue?


I am not very sure.

What test names are appearing in your child's HAP letter.

Is it , 
1.501 Medical Examination 
2.719 TB screening 

In General, if you child is under 2 yrs. he will not undergo TB test & the only test appearing would be 501 Medical Examination. 

That means for < 2yrs doctor will just examine the child physically. And therefore the online status could show in advance stage.

In any case nothing to worry. If your child is >2 yrs then go for IGRA TB test.


----------



## Proud_Heart

Hello,

Regarding 189 visa application, I realized that I've made a mistake in my EOI in the dates of employment however, it has no effect on the points. Can I amend it in the visa application so that it would match the documents? or is it going to cause discrepancy?


----------



## rahulpop1

Proud_Heart said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding 189 visa application, I realized that I've made a mistake in my EOI in the dates of employment however, it has no effect on the points. Can I amend it in the visa application so that it would match the documents? or is it going to cause discrepancy?




It’s a tricky situation now. I would suggest to contact MARA agent asap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Proud_Heart said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding 189 visa application, I realized that I've made a mistake in my EOI in the dates of employment however, it has no effect on the points. Can I amend it in the visa application so that it would match the documents? or is it going to cause discrepancy?


You have to give evidence for every claim you have made in the EOI

The severity of the problem would depend on how and where and by how much the mistakes have been made

Moreover, Rahul has correctly said that you should contact a MARA agent

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

Have seen a lot of posts on PF statements.
Are they mandatory. The problem is I have switched 4 companies in 7 years. Didn't care about my pf account transfer much

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

saurabhpluto said:


> Have seen a lot of posts on PF statements.
> Are they mandatory. The problem is I have switched 4 companies in 7 years. Didn't care about my pf account transfer much
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


There is nothing mandatory as such

But the grant processing is like a jigsaw puzzle and each evidence that you provide is one more piece in place and makes the picture clearer

So it is upto you what all evidence you provide
All said and done PF statement is a very strong and credible 3rd party evidence 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

saurabhpluto said:


> Have seen a lot of posts on PF statements.
> Are they mandatory. The problem is I have switched 4 companies in 7 years. Didn't care about my pf account transfer much
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Though it’s not mandatory, CO sometimes ask for it. Provide all other relevant employment related supporting documents upfront and in the background try to get PF statements from EPFO website or PF office. Keep fingers crossed. If you are lucky and other documents clear enough, CO won’t ask for it. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Proud_Heart said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding 189 visa application, I realized that I've made a mistake in my EOI in the dates of employment however, it has no effect on the points. Can I amend it in the visa application so that it would match the documents? or is it going to cause discrepancy?


I remember EOI is editable before invite.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic

Hi, Thanks for the reply.

The letter shows both 501 & 719 are required.
Our kid is more than 2 years old.
I will be proceeding to the medicals next week. Hoping all to be okay.



GUNBUN said:


> I am not very sure.
> 
> What test names are appearing in your child's HAP letter.
> 
> Is it ,
> 1.501 Medical Examination
> 2.719 TB screening
> 
> In General, if you child is under 2 yrs. he will not undergo TB test & the only test appearing would be 501 Medical Examination.
> 
> That means for < 2yrs doctor will just examine the child physically. And therefore the online status could show in advance stage.
> 
> In any case nothing to worry. If your child is >2 yrs then go for IGRA TB test.


----------



## arvindjoshi

*Expecting promotion*

Hi Guys,

Need expert comment

I am expecting a promotion in July from *Consultant *to *Senior Consultant*. The roles and responsibilities will remain same.


Currently, my EOI is in effect from 16-June with 75 points in Software Engineer role.

Should I update my new designation in EOI after promotion? If yes, do I have to mark it relevant?

Note: Updating new designation in EOI is not going to change the points


----------



## internationalcanuck

I am including my de facto partner on my 189 visa application,
the DHA website under (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/35relationship#c)
says for evidence "The history of the relationship through a signed statement regarding:"

Is there a form for this? 
As my migration agent didn't mention one.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

I think you should end the previous designation at that date and add the new designation with same company as another row and mark it as relevant. 

Once you get invite, provide the R&R and also the Promotion letter. But only do it after you have received the letter. 



arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need expert comment
> 
> I am expecting a promotion in July from *Consultant *to *Senior Consultant*. The roles and responsibilities will remain same.
> 
> 
> Currently, my EOI is in effect from 16-June with 75 points in Software Engineer role.
> 
> Should I update my new designation in EOI after promotion? If yes, do I have to mark it relevant?
> 
> Note: Updating new designation in EOI is not going to change the points


----------



## J_Scorpion

internationalcanuck said:


> I am including my de facto partner on my 189 visa application,
> the DHA website under (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/35relationship#c)
> says for evidence "The history of the relationship through a signed statement regarding:"
> 
> Is there a form for this?
> As my migration agent didn't mention one.


I think you need to upload marriage certificate only.

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Sorry but your application stage is not clear so here are my 3 options:
1) If you haven't received the invite - update the EOI.
2) If you have received the invite and haven't filed the visa - reject the invite and file the EOI again. It may cost you sometime but won't make a heartburn later.
3) If you have filed the visa & paid the fees, recheck your dates and make doubly sure your points are not getting impacted. If you are super sure - File the 1043 form and state that it was a genuine mistake and you would like them to calculate the points according to ACS. And then wait for CO contact. Don't worry, they will ask and they are bit tolerant towards the mistakes if there is no impact on points. 



Proud_Heart said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding 189 visa application, I realized that I've made a mistake in my EOI in the dates of employment however, it has no effect on the points. Can I amend it in the visa application so that it would match the documents? or is it going to cause discrepancy?


----------



## internationalcanuck

We are not married. It is de facto partnership - de facto means couple is together but not legally married.



J_Scorpion said:


> I think you need to upload marriage certificate only.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

Thanks maulikdoshi82 

But do I have to make a new R&R. The R&R is same as Consultant. Only the designation is chaning to Senior Consultant.

I have the R&R letter for Consultant that I had used during ACS processing. Is it fine to use the same R&R? and along with that I will attach the promotion letter during visa processing.

Please suggest


----------



## J_Scorpion

I got promoted from senior software engineer to lead but my mara agent told that no need to provide any new additional document as I was already invited and visa was already lodged.

Hope it helps.


arvindjoshi said:


> Thanks maulikdoshi82
> 
> But do I have to make a new R&R. The R&R is same as Consultant. Only the designation is chaning to Senior Consultant.
> 
> I have the R&R letter for Consultant that I had used during ACS processing. Is it fine to use the same R&R? and along with that I will attach the promotion letter during visa processing.
> 
> Please suggest


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

J_Scorpion said:


> I got promoted from senior software engineer to lead but my mara agent told that no need to provide any new additional document as I was already invited and visa was already lodged.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk



But in my case, I have not got the invite yet and I am expecting to get invite around Aug end.

Your case was different. But thanks for your input

Anyone else who was in this situation please suggest.


----------



## rahulshyam79

Hi Experts,

I have a question regarding employment reference during Visa lodging. 
For my ACS assessment I got statutory declarations with RnR for all my employments. But I see on DHA site that employment reference must be on company letterhead with RnR. 
Could you let me know if I need to get these on company letterhead or the same statutory declaration will work?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a question regarding employment reference during Visa lodging.
> For my ACS assessment I got statutory declarations with RnR for all my employments. But I see on DHA site that employment reference must be on company letterhead with RnR.
> Could you let me know if I need to get these on company letterhead or the same statutory declaration will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same will work but try if you can get on company letterhead that might make you less prone to employment verification.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Guys,

Posting it one more time
Need expert comment

I am expecting a promotion in July from Consultant to Senior Consultant. The roles and responsibilities will remain same.


Currently, my EOI is in effect from 16-June with 75 points in Software Engineer role.

Should I update my new designation in EOI after promotion? If yes, do I have to mark it relevant?
Do I have to create separate R&R for this new designation or I can reuse the one which is for Consultant??

Note: Updating new designation in EOI is not going to change the points


----------



## rahulshyam79

GUNBUN said:


> Same will work but try if you can get on company letterhead that might make you less prone to employment verification.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




Thanks Gunbun. I have obtained on company letter for one employment already, but not sure if other 2 companies will provide. But good to know that statutory declaration will also work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Posting it one more time
> Need expert comment
> 
> I am expecting a promotion in July from Consultant to Senior Consultant. The roles and responsibilities will remain same.
> 
> 
> Currently, my EOI is in effect from 16-June with 75 points in Software Engineer role.
> 
> Should I update my new designation in EOI after promotion? If yes, do I have to mark it relevant?
> Do I have to create separate R&R for this new designation or I can reuse the one which is for Consultant??
> 
> Note: Updating new designation in EOI is not going to change the points


Use same R&R.

Update EOI once you receive letter just to keep things in sync.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## pmtr

My question is regarding skills assessments and what's considered "relevant work experience". I currently have 189 EOI with 75 points for 261313 and DOE of 14/4/2018.

I have what I would consider relevant experience back to Oct 2006, but my skills assessment letter from ACS indicates Oct 2012, a dock of 6 years. I was under the impression I should only be docked 4 years for RPL. The definition for "relevant experience" in the EOI form says:

"By selecting ‘yes’ to this question the client will be awarded points as the client is claiming this skilled employment is related to their nominated occupation, or is closely related."

It seems to me that I should be able to claim my full experience, but I wouldn't want my Visa application to be rejected because of this. With Oct 2006 as my starting employment date, I have 11 years experience. With Oct 2012, I would only have 5.5, giving me only 70 points, and these EOIs aren't currently getting invitations, assuming current tends continue.

Can I leave it as is? Should I file for another expensive skills assessment?


----------



## kaanixir

So the September batch processing is mentioned to be earlier this year around mid-July or Aug. 

Sickkk !!!! :flypig:


----------



## kaanixir

pmtr said:


> My question is regarding skills assessments and what's considered "relevant work experience". I currently have 189 EOI with 75 points for 261313 and DOE of 14/4/2018.
> 
> I have what I would consider relevant experience back to Oct 2006, but my skills assessment letter from ACS indicates Oct 2012, a dock of 6 years. I was under the impression I should only be docked 4 years for RPL. The definition for "relevant experience" in the EOI form says:
> 
> "By selecting ‘yes’ to this question the client will be awarded points as the client is claiming this skilled employment is related to their nominated occupation, or is closely related."
> 
> It seems to me that I should be able to claim my full experience, but I wouldn't want my Visa application to be rejected because of this. With Oct 2006 as my starting employment date, I have 11 years experience. With Oct 2012, I would only have 5.5, giving me only 70 points, and these EOIs aren't currently getting invitations, assuming current tends continue.
> 
> Can I leave it as is? Should I file for another expensive skills assessment?


Valuable feedback from me to you. 

1- Even if your second assessment gets you a result you don't like, you do not have to update your EOI and it won't get replaced unless you slam it in

2- Download the very long ANZSCO pdf file and read the topic that describes with bullet points your occupation. Every single line that you can quote from this section, will get you a very successful Reassessment case if you decide to "appeal" after your second assessment and then you will get the result you deserve anyways. (appeal = about another ~$400)

:flypig: :flypig:


----------



## internationalcanuck

How have people estimated this?



kaanixir said:


> So the September batch processing is mentioned to be earlier this year around mid-July or Aug.
> 
> Sickkk !!!! :flypig:


----------



## shambalaya

kaanixir said:


> So the September batch processing is mentioned to be earlier this year around mid-July or Aug.
> 
> Sickkk !!!! :flypig:


What do you mean by 'September batch'? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79

Hi Guys, 

I am planning to claim 5 points for partner skill. I have got my wife’s education and skill assessment done from ACS and it is positive.
She is going to appear for PTE soon.
However she has not been working for last 3 years.
I read in one of the posts that partner needs to be employed for at least 12 months within last 24 months prior to invitation. 
However did not see such a criteria on DHA or SkillSelect. 
Could you clarify?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to claim 5 points for partner skill. I have got my wife’s education and skill assessment done from ACS and it is positive.
> She is going to appear for PTE soon.
> However she has not been working for last 3 years.
> I read in one of the posts that partner needs to be employed for at least 12 months within last 24 months prior to invitation.
> However did not see such a criteria on DHA or SkillSelect.
> Could you clarify?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing to worry
She has a positive assessment from ACS and that’s all that matters.
Employment beyond assessment is not required 
Once she gets competent score in PTEA , you are good to go
I hope she has been assessed under MLTSSL Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## rahulshyam79

newbienz said:


> Nothing to worry
> 
> She has a positive assessment from ACS and that’s all that matters.
> 
> Employment beyond assessment is not required
> 
> Once she gets competent score in PTEA , you are good to go
> 
> I hope she has been assessed under MLTSSL Anzsco code
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks for the clarification. Yes she has been assessed for same ANZSCO code as mine i.e 261313.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viralshah

Hello Everyone,

I have been a silent spectator on this forum. I am happy to inform that my wife and I have got visa on Friday, June 22, 2018. Below are the timelines and further details in relation to my application:-

Skill Assessment start date - July 20, 2018
Skill Assessment Outcome - November 10, 2017
Invite - November 21, 2017
Visa Application - December 6, 2017 (all docs uploaded on same date)
CO Contact - May 25, 2018 (for PF statement and Bank Statement)
Replied to CO - May 26, 2018 (provided PF statement and Bank statement since 2009 onwards) 
Visa Grant - June 22, 2018
First Entry Date - November 29, 2018 (calculated as 1 year from PCC date)

Just for reference, I had submitted all my salary slips for the last 10 years, Form 16 for the last 10 years, job roles confirmation by a senior and employment confirmation from my Employer at the time of Visa application. Still there was a request for PF statement and Bank Statement.

I do not have an immiacount and so will not be able to post on immitracker.

Request people to add me to whatsapp groups or guide me to the relevant chat forums for the next steps. I plan to move to Australia around mid-august.

Wish good luck to all others who are patiently waiting. 

Cheers, Viral.


----------



## Leve

kaanixir said:


> So the September batch processing is mentioned to be earlier this year around mid-July or Aug.
> 
> Sickkk !!!!


That would be wonderful, but where have you heard that?


----------



## Viralshah

My ANZSCO 221111 (Accountant - General)


----------



## nishkul

With the current of visa grants pattern it seems DIBP will start with the Jan'18 ( post 04th Jan) applications from the third week of Jul'18 . I suspect this time they might pick an entire lot from 05th Jan to 10th Feb'18. This is entirely based on the past few months trend.


----------



## austaspirant

Viralshah said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent spectator on this forum. I am happy to inform that my wife and I have got visa on Friday, June 22, 2018. Below are the timelines and further details in relation to my application:-
> 
> Skill Assessment start date - July 20, 2018
> Skill Assessment Outcome - November 10, 2017
> Invite - November 21, 2017
> Visa Application - December 6, 2017 (all docs uploaded on same date)
> CO Contact - May 25, 2018 (for PF statement and Bank Statement)
> Replied to CO - May 26, 2018 (provided PF statement and Bank statement since 2009 onwards)
> Visa Grant - June 22, 2018
> First Entry Date - November 29, 2018 (calculated as 1 year from PCC date)
> 
> Just for reference, I had submitted all my salary slips for the last 10 years, Form 16 for the last 10 years, job roles confirmation by a senior and employment confirmation from my Employer at the time of Visa application. Still there was a request for PF statement and Bank Statement.
> 
> I do not have an immiacount and so will not be able to post on immitracker.
> 
> Request people to add me to whatsapp groups or guide me to the relevant chat forums for the next steps. I plan to move to Australia around mid-august.
> 
> Wish good luck to all others who are patiently waiting.
> 
> Cheers, Viral.


Congrats mate!


----------



## Deevan8

Hi,


May I please know how you are giving date as post 04th Jan, do you mean till now grants were only till 03rd Jan? Or you are referring to any official link or tracker estimation? Because I saw some grants even for March April 2018 applications.

Thanks to confirm.



nishkul said:


> With the current of visa grants pattern it seems DIBP will start with the Jan'18 ( post 04th Jan) applications from the third week of Jul'18 . I suspect this time they might pick an entire lot from 05th Jan to 10th Feb'18. This is entirely based on the past few months trend.


----------



## JithuBi

Hi Friends,
I need a help. We are paying the visa fees tomorrow using a friend's forex card. The total amount for the visa is 5505 AUD. Please advise us if we need to load the exact amount or anything extra. If it was an own card it wouldn't have been an issue. We didnt want to trouble that person by transferring money again and again.. So just need a suggestion.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jerryniks

JithuBi said:


> Hi Friends,
> I need a help. We are paying the visa fees tomorrow using a friend's forex card. The total amount for the visa is 5505 AUD. Please advise us if we need to load the exact amount or anything extra. If it was an own card it wouldn't have been an issue. We didnt want to trouble that person by transferring money again and again.. So just need a suggestion.
> Thanks in advance.


If the person is paying using debit/credit card, he would be charged extra processing fee as follows:
f you pay for your visa application charges, sponsorship or nomination fees by card or by an online payment, a surcharge may apply. The current surcharge rates are:
Visa and MasterCard* — 0.98%
American Express and JCB — 1.4%
Diners Club International — 1.99%
ChinaUnion Pay — 1.90%
PayPal — 1.00%
* The surcharge will also apply to Debit Visa cards and Debit MasterCards when making payments online.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/fees


----------



## GUNBUN

JithuBi said:


> Hi Friends,
> I need a help. We are paying the visa fees tomorrow using a friend's forex card. The total amount for the visa is 5505 AUD. Please advise us if we need to load the exact amount or anything extra. If it was an own card it wouldn't have been an issue. We didnt want to trouble that person by transferring money again and again.. So just need a suggestion.
> Thanks in advance.


What you have calculated is just the visa fees i.e. 3670+1835 AUD.

Kindly also include the surcharge amount for forex card which is typically 1% of this amount. Just check the amount and add upon 5505.

Check the payment information on DHA website , I don't remember exact surcharge.


----------



## Areeb126

austaspirant said:


> Congrats mate!


Sir, 
Please tell me what is PF ??
I know bank statement but confuse in this abbreviation.

Thanks in advance


----------



## luvjd

Areeb126 said:


> Sir,
> Please tell me what is PF ??
> I know bank statement but confuse in this abbreviation.
> 
> Thanks in advance


PF is "Provident Fund" and is specific to Indian applicants. You may have something similar in your country too.


----------



## IshInMdu

I can see in immitracker an offshore India candidate lodged on “Jan 16” for Software Engineer has got a direct grant today. DBHP is totally Unpredictable! Anyways good signs.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hopefully this means DHA is gearing up to start processing 2018 applicants more consistently.



IshInMdu said:


> I can see in immitracker an offshore India candidate lodged on “Jan 16” for Software Engineer has got a direct grant today. DBHP is totally Unpredictable! Anyways good signs.


----------



## IshInMdu

internationalcanuck said:


> Hopefully this means DHA is gearing up to start processing 2018 applicants more consistently.


[/QUOTE]

But ppl lodged on Jan 5th are still waiting even without a co contact. That’s y they are unpredictable. No idea in what basis they pick the cases. Mine is Jan 19. Hoping to get the golden email soon.


----------



## Plan

*Touch and Go*

Hi Guys

I have been watching this forum for a while. I am asking for some advise around the delay in 189 VISA issue. I have applied in Jan this year(10th to be precise) and plan to be in Oz by next month(July) if all things fall in place. I have a cut off for my travel, 15th July due to personal reasons(expecting our second child). If I do not travel by that date(cause the VISA is not issued), I would have 2 scenarios:

1)Baby is born in India and I would need to apply for his\her PR and wait for another few month(6-7) before going to Australia

2) I put an application to the CO (now\once he is allotted) that we are expecting a baby hence he "might" consider granting me VISA "after" the baby is born, in which case the baby gets PR along with me, wife and 1st child and we travel together later. Though not sure how long will the VISA granting take after baby is born again, since my application perhaps will go on hold for a while

This is slightly tricky situation since I would prefer landing up in Oz in July so that I do not delay my movement to Oz anymore. Can you please advise what is the best fit in this scenario(managing in Oz with a new born should be ok with me cause this is my second child plus I should be able to take leave while I am there from office). Expenses "perhaps" can be managed. Also not sure if anyone has any idea on the cost of monthly expenditure in Syd(Lodging and food only), assuming I can't\won't be travelling often with my pregnant wife.

Thanks

26111
Date of VISA lodge-ment 10th Jan
Offshore applicant
75 points(though they do not matter now that I have already been invited )


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Yep and it has added all the lot more confusion. Hope this ends soon  


> But ppl lodged on Jan 5th are still waiting even without a co contact. That’s y they are unpredictable. No idea in what basis they pick the cases. Mine is Jan 19. Hoping to get the golden email soon.


----------



## internationalcanuck

That's why I said "hope" and "more consistentally", no guarantees 
We all need to make a few additional sacrifices to the gods this month. 

But ppl lodged on Jan 5th are still waiting even without a co contact. That’s y they are unpredictable. No idea in what basis they pick the cases. Mine is Jan 19. Hoping to get the golden email soon.[/QUOTE]


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations. The stress of waiting is over! Time for a new chapter. Have a beer to celebrate.



Viralshah said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent spectator on this forum. I am happy to inform that my wife and I have got visa on Friday, June 22, 2018. Below are the timelines and further details in relation to my application:-
> 
> Skill Assessment start date - July 20, 2018
> Skill Assessment Outcome - November 10, 2017
> Invite - November 21, 2017
> Visa Application - December 6, 2017 (all docs uploaded on same date)
> CO Contact - May 25, 2018 (for PF statement and Bank Statement)
> Replied to CO - May 26, 2018 (provided PF statement and Bank statement since 2009 onwards)
> Visa Grant - June 22, 2018
> First Entry Date - November 29, 2018 (calculated as 1 year from PCC date)
> 
> Just for reference, I had submitted all my salary slips for the last 10 years, Form 16 for the last 10 years, job roles confirmation by a senior and employment confirmation from my Employer at the time of Visa application. Still there was a request for PF statement and Bank Statement.
> 
> I do not have an immiacount and so will not be able to post on immitracker.
> 
> Request people to add me to whatsapp groups or guide me to the relevant chat forums for the next steps. I plan to move to Australia around mid-august.
> 
> Wish good luck to all others who are patiently waiting.
> 
> Cheers, Viral.


----------



## wahajmeer

internationalcanuck said:


> That's why I said "hope" and "more consistentally", no guarantees
> We all need to make a few additional sacrifices to the gods this month.
> 
> 
> 
> But ppl lodged on Jan 5th are still waiting even without a co contact. That’s y they are unpredictable. No idea in what basis they pick the cases. Mine is Jan 19. Hoping to get the golden email soon.


[/QUOTE]Someone from UK who has applied on 11th Jan got a CO contact today too... 
Lets hope they are picking up applications from 2018 🤞

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Soundmusic

Hi,
I suggest you load an amount not less than AUD 5600 so that the transaction is not declined due to insufficient currency in the card.
I've recently paid the Visa fee through an VISA Travel Card issued by ICICI and the additional amount deducted from the Card was the surcharges of 0.98%.

In case you do not want to trouble your friend, get an ICICI or HDFC Travel Card and load it with the amount and the balance you can always spend while you are in Australia.





JithuBi said:


> Hi Friends,
> I need a help. We are paying the visa fees tomorrow using a friend's forex card. The total amount for the visa is 5505 AUD. Please advise us if we need to load the exact amount or anything extra. If it was an own card it wouldn't have been an issue. We didnt want to trouble that person by transferring money again and again.. So just need a suggestion.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## ssvk2018

In what scenarios are a person's medicals referred to Bupa services?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_fbd

Hello All, 

I am an Indian national staying in Hong Kong for 2 years. I need to get the PCC for both India and Hong Kong. To get PCC for India while in Hong Kong, I need to go through "Counsel General of India in Hong Kong" but CGI has outsourced services to BLS-international. Now, when I visited BLS-International they are asking for following documents to issue PCC: 

*1.)* Proof that PCC is needed ( For eg in case applying for a different citizenship, we require checklist of the concerned embassy specifying the same)
>> Where can I get this kind of official checklist?

*2.)* Declaration from Home affairs dept that PCC is required (specifying the reason and the date up to which the PCC is required). 
>> How to get declaration from Home Affairs?

I have not yet received an invitation and I am collecting documents beforehand because PCC may take 3-4 weeks to receive. 
If anyone of you has faced a similar situation in HK or elsewhere, please help. 

Regards, 
Ankur


----------



## yikes297

Plan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have been watching this forum for a while. I am asking for some advise around the delay in 189 VISA issue. I have applied in Jan this year(10th to be precise) and plan to be in Oz by next month(July) if all things fall in place. I have a cut off for my travel, 15th July due to personal reasons(expecting our second child). If I do not travel by that date(cause the VISA is not issued), I would have 2 scenarios:
> 
> 1)Baby is born in India and I would need to apply for his\her PR and wait for another few month(6-7) before going to Australia
> 
> 2) I put an application to the CO (now\once he is allotted) that we are expecting a baby hence he "might" consider granting me VISA "after" the baby is born, in which case the baby gets PR along with me, wife and 1st child and we travel together later. Though not sure how long will the VISA granting take after baby is born again, since my application perhaps will go on hold for a while
> 
> This is slightly tricky situation since I would prefer landing up in Oz in July so that I do not delay my movement to Oz anymore. Can you please advise what is the best fit in this scenario(managing in Oz with a new born should be ok with me cause this is my second child plus I should be able to take leave while I am there from office). Expenses "perhaps" can be managed. Also not sure if anyone has any idea on the cost of monthly expenditure in Syd(Lodging and food only), assuming I can't\won't be travelling often with my pregnant wife.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 26111
> Date of VISA lodge-ment 10th Jan
> Offshore applicant
> 75 points(though they do not matter now that I have already been invited )


Recommended to go for Option #2.

Child Visa (SC101) costs AUD 2415 and you have to wait anywhere between 1 to 2 years before the child visa is granted (Australia has a very strict policy on child visa). So if you want your child to have PR without any hassle of waiting for 1-2 years, file a change of circumstance form now and request to process the Visa upon child's birth.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Don't get your police certificates or medical done before you receive your invitation.
Worry about making sure you get enough points to be competitive to receive a grant.

If you get your PCCs and medicals done too early, the expiry of the PCC and medicals determines the latest date you can enter Australia. Many people have gotten caught with this receiving a grant, but only having a few weeks to enter Australia, becaues their PCC/medical was expiring.



ankur_fbd said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am an Indian national staying in Hong Kong for 2 years. I need to get the PCC for both India and Hong Kong. To get PCC for India while in Hong Kong, I need to go through "Counsel General of India in Hong Kong" but CGI has outsourced services to BLS-international. Now, when I visited BLS-International they are asking for following documents to issue PCC:
> 
> *1.)* Proof that PCC is needed ( For eg in case applying for a different citizenship, we require checklist of the concerned embassy specifying the same)
> >> Where can I get this kind of official checklist?
> 
> *2.)* Declaration from Home affairs dept that PCC is required (specifying the reason and the date up to which the PCC is required).
> >> How to get declaration from Home Affairs?
> 
> I have not yet received an invitation and I am collecting documents beforehand because PCC may take 3-4 weeks to receive.
> If anyone of you has faced a similar situation in HK or elsewhere, please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Ankur


----------



## ankur_fbd

Thanks, I have 80 points so I am preparing all required documents at the moment, so that I can apply at once when I plan. 


internationalcanuck said:


> Don't get your police certificates or medical done before you receive your invitation.
> Worry about making sure you get enough points to be competitive to receive a grant.
> 
> If you get your PCCs and medicals done too early, the expiry of the PCC and medicals determines the latest date you can enter Australia. Many people have gotten caught with this receiving a grant, but only having a few weeks to enter Australia, becaues their PCC/medical was expiring.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

At the current situation and looking at the backlog, it'll anyways take more than a month for CO to look at your file. Wait for invite and then you can show that as a proof.

For me, I just took the EOI document though and it worked fine. Reason for getting PCC was "PR VISA for Australia" and that was enough. 



ankur_fbd said:


> Thanks, I have 80 points so I am preparing all required documents at the moment, so that I can apply at once when I plan.


----------



## Minkuziii

Hey thanks barua....yeah no action post that missed call. But one more thing, its been more than 6 months now...is there any way to contact them...i saw previously there were few people who filled some online contact form to raise the compalin and they received their grant within a week after that.



baruazone said:


> Minkuziii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed a call
> 
> Hello experts - i just missed a call from an australian number code +61, i tried calling back many times but initially it rang for a while and then a beap followed by silence...i thought it went to the voice message (not sure though) so i dropped a message.
> 
> Is there any hope that they will call me again? Has anything like this happened to anyone already? Please share your thoughts and experience. What could be my next steps if i dont receive the call again?
> 
> P.S. : I searched it on truecaller but no info.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Min, I also received a call from +61 number but it was nothing related to DHA. I was also on my toes for 3-4 days but later I cam e to know that If you are in India, you will get IF any call regarding verification from indian number only (Aus embassy in india).
> 
> So be calm. On the other hand, I would suggest you to check with your employers as if this cal from DIBP then they must have contacted your employer or any other contact which you have provided to them on any document. So do find it.
> 
> Also, make your self ready to attend these calls as now a days this is trending as a verification step. They may ask you about your profile?, your points?, how you did your process? your job responsibilities. No in-depth Technical stuff.
> 
> Let me know for any more queries.
Click to expand...


----------



## Minkuziii

Yeah i have received the immi assessment commencement email on 22nd may.



GUNBUN said:


> baruazone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Min, I also received a call from +61 number but it was nothing related to DHA. I was also on my toes for 3-4 days but later I cam e to know that If you are in India, you will get IF any call regarding verification from indian number only (Aus embassy in india).
> 
> So be calm. On the other hand, I would suggest you to check with your employers as if this cal from DIBP then they must have contacted your employer or any other contact which you have provided to them on any document. So do find it.
> 
> Also, make your self ready to attend these calls as now a days this is trending as a verification step. They may ask you about your profile?, your points?, how you did your process? your job responsibilities. No in-depth Technical stuff.
> 
> Let me know for any more queries.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the information.
> 
> Minku & baruazone : could you pls confirm whether you both received immi commencement mail. I guess no one lodged in 2018 have received this mail so far.
> 
> All such activities like verification,call,mail,co contact happens after that, I believe.Is that true?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

Someone from UK who has applied on 11th Jan got a CO contact today too... 
Lets hope they are picking up applications from 2018 🤞

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)[/QUOTE]

And see the quality of CO contact she had:

_"CO Contact - asked for Marriage certificate and FBI clearance which were already front loaded"_

This is like murdering someone & then asking for the reason of her crime 

Meanwhile, the most wanted guy today "SMAusMig" is still missing from this forum.

@ SMAusMig - you should be penalized for updating immitracker but not updating EF  . Btw, how long message you are drafting for grant news  . Do you need supplementary pages. Anyways congrats


----------



## Tony12345

Got a call from my emploeyer - they received a call from, as they said, Australian embassy. Asked a lot of questions regarding my employmnet, working hours, positions. Employer confirmed what they could. Asked about the exact employment dates, employer said that they need to confirm that with HR... Don't know if all is good, but I'm a bit nervous now. Hope they got enough evidence.


----------



## ammarkm2018

*Waiting for my visa - Pending for more than 15 months*

Dear All,

I finally decided to discuss my case in this thread. It has been more than 15 months that I was contacted by case officer. I have still not received my visa and cannot find a way to find out the status of my application. On immi account, it still displays further assessment. Please guide me on how to contact my case officer.


----------



## Plan

Thanks Yikes..any idea how much time will the CO take to wake up from slumber and notice my change of circumstances?
Cause as I mentioned earlier, I would prefer waiting till 15th and in case VISA is not granted till then..raise that form. But if they dont consider my change of circumstances and grant me VISA when I cannot travel(15th being the date post which airlines will not allow us to travel) then I will automatically be pushed to Option 1. While if I raise the change in circumstances now..possibly my VISA which could have arrived by 15th will be delayed till dunno when.Though it will include my second child but will take God knows how many more months.


yikes297 said:


> Plan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I have been watching this forum for a while. I am asking for some advise around the delay in 189 VISA issue. I have applied in Jan this year(10th to be precise) and plan to be in Oz by next month(July) if all things fall in place. I have a cut off for my travel, 15th July due to personal reasons(expecting our second child). If I do not travel by that date(cause the VISA is not issued), I would have 2 scenarios:
> 
> 1)Baby is born in India and I would need to apply for his\her PR and wait for another few month(6-7) before going to Australia
> 
> 2) I put an application to the CO (now\once he is allotted) that we are expecting a baby hence he "might" consider granting me VISA "after" the baby is born, in which case the baby gets PR along with me, wife and 1st child and we travel together later. Though not sure how long will the VISA granting take after baby is born again, since my application perhaps will go on hold for a while
> 
> This is slightly tricky situation since I would prefer landing up in Oz in July so that I do not delay my movement to Oz anymore. Can you please advise what is the best fit in this scenario(managing in Oz with a new born should be ok with me cause this is my second child plus I should be able to take leave while I am there from office). Expenses "perhaps" can be managed. Also not sure if anyone has any idea on the cost of monthly expenditure in Syd(Lodging and food only), assuming I can't\won't be travelling often with my pregnant wife.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 26111
> Date of VISA lodge-ment 10th Jan
> Offshore applicant
> 75 points(though they do not matter now that I have already been invited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Recommended to go for Option #2.
> 
> Child Visa (SC101) costs AUD 2415 and you have to wait anywhere between 1 to 2 years before the child visa is granted (Australia has a very strict policy on child visa). So if you want your child to have PR without any hassle of waiting for 1-2 years, file a change of circumstance form now and request to process the Visa upon child's birth.
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

ammarkm2018 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally decided to discuss my case in this thread. It has been more than 15 months that I was contacted by case officer. I have still not received my visa and cannot find a way to find out the status of my application. On immi account, it still displays further assessment. Please guide me on how to contact my case officer.


You cannot contact your case officer directly 

Try calling these number

Clients calling from overseas
The new Global Service Centre is available to answer queries Monday to Friday, 9 am to 5 pm (local client time) by calling Australia on +61 2 6196 0196 (international rates apply

Cheers


----------



## NEHADHAWAN

I am sailing in the same boat.. submitted all document by Jan 2018, but no CO contact or no grant yet


----------



## GUNBUN

Tony12345 said:


> Got a call from my emploeyer - they received a call from, as they said, Australian embassy. Asked a lot of questions regarding my employmnet, working hours, positions. Employer confirmed what they could. Asked about the exact employment dates, employer said that they need to confirm that with HR... Don't know if all is good, but I'm a bit nervous now. Hope they got enough evidence.


Hi Tony,

Let's hope that, this employment verification went all well and you should hear good news soon. Normally, Employer verification is a step just before taking final decision on your application. 

Can you please share:
1) your detailed timeline
2) for this particular employment, did you supplied R&R on SD or company letterhead.

All the best.


----------



## ammarkm2018

Thank you Newbienz. Details of my case are as follows:

Invite received - 4th Jan 2017

Visa Lodged - 2nd Mar 2017
CO Officer contacted - 16th Mar 2017
Medicals cleared - 29th Mar 2017
No contact since. 

Visa Grant - Awaited


----------



## Tony12345

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Let's hope that, this employment verification went all well and you should hear good news soon. Normally, Employer verification is a step just before taking final decision on your application.
> 
> Can you please share:
> 1) your detailed timeline
> 2) for this particular employment, did you supplied R&R on SD or company letterhead.
> 
> All the best.


Updated my signature
All documents on company letterhead + payslips + work contracts


----------



## GUNBUN

Tony12345 said:


> Updated my signature
> All documents on company letterhead + payslips + work contracts


Thanks for the info.

Just checked your Immi case. I am pretty sure, your case will be processed soon.

You are one among those who have been contacted by CO +/- around 25th May 2018. Good luck.

This again indicates that CO contacted cases during last 10 days of May-18 are currently being served :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Plan

*Jumped the gun*

Hey Guys

I prolly jumped the gun by being worried. I did get my VISA today(myself, wife and kiddo). Thanks Yikes for your advise.

FYI
ITA - 3rd Jan
VISA lodged - 10th Jan
Grant - 25th June

Thx

Rahul


----------



## saurabhpluto

Your points?


Plan said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I prolly jumped the gun by being worried. I did get my VISA today(myself, wife and kiddo). Thanks Yikes for your advise.
> 
> FYI
> ITA - 3rd Jan
> VISA lodged - 10th Jan
> Grant - 25th June
> 
> Thx
> 
> Rahul


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!

Are you offshore/onshore?
What nationality?

Please update immitracker if you have a profile there 



Plan said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I prolly jumped the gun by being worried. I did get my VISA today(myself, wife and kiddo). Thanks Yikes for your advise.
> 
> FYI
> ITA - 3rd Jan
> VISA lodged - 10th Jan
> Grant - 25th June
> 
> Thx
> 
> Rahul


----------



## wahajmeer

Plan said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I prolly jumped the gun by being worried. I did get my VISA today(myself, wife and kiddo). Thanks Yikes for your advise.
> 
> FYI
> ITA - 3rd Jan
> VISA lodged - 10th Jan
> Grant - 25th June
> 
> Thx
> 
> Rahul


Congratulations mate.!!


———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Plan

*Jumped the Gun*

75 points



saurabhpluto said:


> Your points?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Plan

*Jumped the Gun*

Nationality - Indian
Offshore
Already updated.

Also for my other details refer to message earlier today from me "Touch and Go"



internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Are you offshore/onshore?
> What nationality?
> 
> Please update immitracker if you have a profile there


----------



## J0J0

CO contacted today.
Lodged January 11 2018.

Front loaded all documents but forgot to put on marriage certificate.....

I lived in the USA for 2 years so submitted FBI check.
Was asked today for it again and including local/state FBI check.

The DIBP website clearly states local/state clearance is only needed if you lived there past 12 months which is not in my case.

I called Immigration to ask and was told CO can just ask for information! I said even though this is not a required document they can just individually decide they want it??

This seems awfully unfair and as I can’t speak to a CO i cant ask the question directly and am now left waiting for an email reply!!!

So frustrating!


----------



## Plan

Thanks Wahajmeer



wahajmeer said:


> Congratulations mate.!!
> 
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## NB

J0J0 said:


> CO contacted today.
> Lodged January 11 2018.
> 
> Front loaded all documents but forgot to put on marriage certificate.....
> 
> I lived in the USA for 2 years so submitted FBI check.
> Was asked today for it again and including local/state FBI check.
> 
> The DIBP website clearly states local/state clearance is only needed if you lived there past 12 months which is not in my case.
> 
> I called Immigration to ask and was told CO can just ask for information! I said even though this is not a required document they can just individually decide they want it??
> 
> This seems awfully unfair and as I can’t speak to a CO i cant ask the question directly and am now left waiting for an email reply!!!
> 
> So frustrating!


These are uncertain times
Immigration officers have lots of discretionary powers

Instead of hoping you will be able to convince the CO, you maybe better off getting the local/state FBI clearance and close the issue

Atleast that’s what I would have done had I been in your shoes

Cheers


----------



## kaanixir

2 new grants on tracker from January. They started with Jan-Feb ????


----------



## GUNBUN

Plan said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I prolly jumped the gun by being worried. I did get my VISA today(myself, wife and kiddo). Thanks Yikes for your advise.
> 
> FYI
> ITA - 3rd Jan
> VISA lodged - 10th Jan
> Grant - 25th June
> 
> Thx
> 
> Rahul


OMG 

I have not seen such a case in my life - this is "Instant Luck"

You were discussing your case this morning and see god heard it.

Congrats! and yes your 2nd child is going to be an Australian


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Just checked your Immi case. I am pretty sure, your case will be processed soon.
> 
> You are one among those who have been contacted by CO +/- around 25th May 2018. Good luck.
> 
> This again indicates that CO contacted cases during last 10 days of May-18 are currently being served :fingerscrossed:


GUNBUN - whats the link to this tracker...still new to this...


----------



## Plan

Yes absolutely agree. Some divine intervention for sure. Though not a worshipper not an atheist somewhere in between 🙂



GUNBUN said:


> Plan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> I prolly jumped the gun by being worried. I did get my VISA today(myself, wife and kiddo). Thanks Yikes for your advise.
> 
> FYI
> ITA - 3rd Jan
> VISA lodged - 10th Jan
> Grant - 25th June
> 
> Thx
> 
> Rahul
> 
> 
> 
> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen such a case in my life - this is "Instant Luck"
> 
> You were discussing your case this morning and see god heard it.
> 
> Congrats! and yes your 2nd child is going to be an Australian
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

swatee25 said:


> GUNBUN - whats the link to this tracker...still new to this...


Please refer to the signature of Mr. andreyx108b on this forum.

This is a safer way of not breaching forum rules else my post would be deleted.

LOL


----------



## wahajmeer

Looking at the figures from 2017, this year looks a lot better in terms of grants per month so far. 🤞🤞

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## GUNBUN

Plan said:


> Yes absolutely agree. Some divine intervention for sure. Though not a worshipper not an atheist somewhere in between 🙂


This magic is working as I have seen in 3-4 cases now.

While people are discussing their case in forum and in background they received grants.

Tomorrow morning, I will discuss my situation in detail. Unfortunately my signature does not reflect the pain I am going through these days.

And by now half the people have perception that GunBun is the most jobless guy :tongue1:

So guys.....stay tuned and try your luck as well


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> This magic is working as I have seen in 3-4 cases now.
> 
> While people are discussing their case in forum and in background they received grants.
> 
> Tomorrow morning, I will discuss my situation in detail. Unfortunately my signature does not reflect the pain I am going through these days.
> 
> And by now half the people have perception that GunBun is the most jobless guy :tongue1:
> 
> So guys.....stay tuned and try your luck as well


 all the best


----------



## internationalcanuck

It's hard to tell, immitracker is a small proportion of the total visa grants. The increased number of grants showing in immitracker can partially be to more people using immitracker this year than previous year.



wahajmeer said:


> Looking at the figures from 2017, this year looks a lot better in terms of grants per month so far. 🤞🤞
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> Please refer to the signature of Mr. andreyx108b on this forum.
> 
> This is a safer way of not breaching forum rules else my post would be deleted.
> 
> LOL


Yo! I am on the tracker - I thoguth yoou guys are referring to some otther one. Thanks though.

I am already bored ....waiting since 5th Dec for EOI...from 2nd May for the visa....wait wait wait.........


----------



## internationalcanuck

Everyone it talking about waiting... this could be a love song to the 189 visa ->






"the waiting is the hardest part...."



swatee25 said:


> Yo! I am on the tracker - I thoguth yoou guys are referring to some otther one. Thanks though.
> 
> I am already bored ....waiting since 5th Dec for EOI...from 2nd May for the visa....wait wait wait.........


----------



## swatee25

internationalcanuck said:


> Everyone it talking about waiting... this could be a love song to the 189 visa ->
> 
> Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - The Waiting - YouTube
> 
> "the waiting is the hardest part...."


Well, I hope we all get it sooner than expected. All the best!


----------



## mohdjahangir

swatee25 said:


> Well, I hope we all get it sooner than expected. All the best!


Even I think so, backlogs will clear sooner than expected given the less number of application since Jan 2018.

By the mid of july 2018, things will be more clear.


----------



## kaanixir

mohdjahangir said:


> Even I think so, backlogs will clear sooner than expected given the less number of application since Jan 2018.
> 
> By the mid of july 2018, things will be more clear.


I hope so :ranger:

:flypig:


----------



## ammarkm2018

Was just wondering whether there is anyone who is waiting for a grant since Mar 2017 or am I the only one with such long pending case .

Also congrats to the guys who got the grant today. Hope the luck works for me as well i.e. getting grant after posting here


----------



## vivek101

J0J0 said:


> CO contacted today.
> Lodged January 11 2018.
> 
> Front loaded all documents but forgot to put on marriage certificate.....
> 
> I lived in the USA for 2 years so submitted FBI check.
> Was asked today for it again and including local/state FBI check.
> 
> The DIBP website clearly states local/state clearance is only needed if you lived there past 12 months which is not in my case.
> 
> I called Immigration to ask and was told CO can just ask for information! I said even though this is not a required document they can just individually decide they want it??
> 
> This seems awfully unfair and as I can’t speak to a CO i cant ask the question directly and am now left waiting for an email reply!!!
> 
> So frustrating!


PCC is required for all those countries that you've visited for more than 12 months in the past 10 years.

*Excerpt from the DIBP website:*

When is a police certificate required?
If in the last 10 years after turning 16 years of age, you spent a total of 12 months or more in any country, including your home country, you may be asked to provide a police certificate from that country.

For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.


----------



## J_Scorpion

My Mara agent told me from his experience that CO can even ask for PCC of you have lived less than 12 months.


vivek101 said:


> PCC is required for all those countries that you've visited for more than 12 months in the past 10 years.
> 
> *Excerpt from the DIBP website:*
> 
> When is a police certificate required?
> If in the last 10 years after turning 16 years of age, you spent a total of 12 months or more in any country, including your home country, you may be asked to provide a police certificate from that country.
> 
> For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony12345

Recieved another verification call. First one was to company number, second one came to the person who signed the reference letter. During the second call, asked to speak to me, but I wasn't present at that moment. Is that bad? I'm rarely at my desk, mostly at the field. Will this be considered as a failed verification check?


----------



## NB

Tony12345 said:


> Recieved another verification call. First one was to company number, second one came to the person who signed the reference letter. During the second call, asked to speak to me, but I wasn't present at that moment. Is that bad? I'm rarely at my desk, mostly at the field. Will this be considered as a failed verification check?


If the call was in a mobile, and you have the number, then you can call back and ask

Or you can even call the Australian embassy in Moscow and ask to speak to Immigration 
Maybe they will connect you to the right person 

Cheers


----------



## J_Scorpion

Dont worry. It is normal. They didn't fixed appointment with you  A person goes to job to do his duties, not to wait for their call.
Moreover, your company and the second person must have provided the valid info. 

Think positive.... your grant is near now.


Tony12345 said:


> Recieved another verification call. First one was to company number, second one came to the person who signed the reference letter. During the second call, asked to speak to me, but I wasn't present at that moment. Is that bad? I'm rarely at my desk, mostly at the field. Will this be considered as a failed verification check?


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## SMAusMig

*Granted*

I am glad to share that today will be the last day of what has been my daily routine (below) for last 6 months:
1) Checking Immitracker
2) Checking Expatforum
3) Checking ImmiAccount
4) Checking Iscah news

I will continue following Expat forum though. 

Thank you everyone for being there during frustrating times. I hope all of you hear the good news soon.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Oh I didn't know about Iscah...thank you for giving me something else to check 
I also check my spam folder just in case too 

Enjoy your next steps!



SMAusMig said:


> I am glad to share that today will be the last day of what has been my daily routine (below) for last 6 months:
> 1) Checking Immitracker
> 2) Checking Expatforum
> 3) Checking ImmiAccount
> 4) Checking Iscah news
> 
> I will continue following Expat forum though.
> 
> Thank you everyone for being there during frustrating times. I hope all of you hear the good news soon.


----------



## rahulpop1

SMAusMig said:


> I am glad to share that today will be the last day of what has been my daily routine (below) for last 6 months:
> 1) Checking Immitracker
> 2) Checking Expatforum
> 3) Checking ImmiAccount
> 4) Checking Iscah news
> 
> I will continue following Expat forum though.
> 
> Thank you everyone for being there during frustrating times. I hope all of you hear the good news soon.


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JithuBi

Thank you for the Help. I have got a forex card for myself and loaded 5650 AUD. It was difficult getting the Forex card without valid visa or Air Ticket. but I got it .
Thank you guys for the help.


Soundmusic said:


> Hi,
> I suggest you load an amount not less than AUD 5600 so that the transaction is not declined due to insufficient currency in the card.
> I've recently paid the Visa fee through an VISA Travel Card issued by ICICI and the additional amount deducted from the Card was the surcharges of 0.98%.
> 
> In case you do not want to trouble your friend, get an ICICI or HDFC Travel Card and load it with the amount and the balance you can always spend while you are in Australia.


----------



## austaspirant

SMAusMig said:


> I am glad to share that today will be the last day of what has been my daily routine (below) for last 6 months:
> 1) Checking Immitracker
> 2) Checking Expatforum
> 3) Checking ImmiAccount
> 4) Checking Iscah news
> 
> I will continue following Expat forum though.
> 
> Thank you everyone for being there during frustrating times. I hope all of you hear the good news soon.


Congrats mate!


----------



## shekar.ym

SMAusMig said:


> I am glad to share that today will be the last day of what has been my daily routine (below) for last 6 months:
> 1) Checking Immitracker
> 2) Checking Expatforum
> 3) Checking ImmiAccount
> 4) Checking Iscah news
> 
> I will continue following Expat forum though.
> 
> Thank you everyone for being there during frustrating times. I hope all of you hear the good news soon.



good luck bro....


----------



## kevin21

vivek101 said:


> PCC is required for all those countries that you've visited for more than 12 months in the past 10 years.
> 
> *Excerpt from the DIBP website:*
> 
> When is a police certificate required?
> If in the last 10 years after turning 16 years of age, you spent a total of 12 months or more in any country, including your home country, you may be asked to provide a police certificate from that country.
> 
> For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.


For how long you lived here in the U.S. and which state? I recently got mine done and it took only 5 days (FBI & State).


----------



## shekar.ym

kevin21 said:


> For how long you lived here in the U.S. and which state? I recently got mine done and it took only 5 days (FBI & State).


does each state in US need a PCC or only from the state where I lived for last 12 months ?


----------



## Soundmusic

Well done. All the best for the lodging..



JithuBi said:


> Thank you for the Help. I have got a forex card for myself and loaded 5650 AUD. It was difficult getting the Forex card without valid visa or Air Ticket. but I got it .
> Thank you guys for the help.


----------



## Ausysdhome

shekar.ym said:


> does each state in US need a PCC or only from the state where I lived for last 12 months ?




Not all states in US provide PCC for immigration. For eg Arizona will not provide. It issues a letter which asks the person to reach out to FBI for a PCC required for immigration.

To your question you need only from state where you have lived.



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## new_guy

> Not all states in US provide PCC for immigration. For eg Arizona will not provide. It issues a letter which asks the person to reach out to FBI for a PCC required for immigration.
> 
> To your question you need only from state where you have lived.
> 
> 
> 
> PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure of FBI check results being available in 5 days. It took me more than 3 months in oct of 17 (unless wait times have reduced significantly.
State pcc i got in 5-7 days.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

new_guy said:


> I am not sure of FBI check results being available in 5 days. It took me more than 3 months in oct of 17 (unless wait times have reduced significantly.
> State pcc i got in 5-7 days.


I lived in New Jersey for more than 1 year in 2008. Should I get state PCC also? I already got FBI Letter and uploaded the doc. 
If I need to get state PCC, can someone guide me how to get from NJ? Currently I'm in India.
Thanks.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> I lived in New Jersey for more than 1 year in 2008. Should I get state PCC also? I already got FBI Letter and uploaded the doc.
> If I need to get state PCC, can someone guide me how to get from NJ? Currently I'm in India.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Just because one applicant has been asked for a state FBI Check does not mean that hence forth all applicants will be asked

There may have been specific circumstances due to which the CO would have asked for the state clearance , which is not required as per current rules

If you start submitting documents which every member is being asked, then you will find yourself uploading a lot of junk and in fact delaying your own grant

You have to relax and wait for the grant or CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## swatee25

SMAusMig said:


> I am glad to share that today will be the last day of what has been my daily routine (below) for last 6 months:
> 1) Checking Immitracker
> 2) Checking Expatforum
> 3) Checking ImmiAccount
> 4) Checking Iscah news
> 
> I will continue following Expat forum though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for being there during frustrating times. I hope all of you hear the good news soon.


Congratulations and celebrations... I think I did see your case in the immi yday.... Awesome..... Give us details... Did the CO contact... What all did you upload... Did they ask for more... Etc etc... Also ENJOY!


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Finally it's done. Great feeling, good day for us at Family.

Thank you each and everyone of you to help us go through this journey with all it's ups & downs, with predictions and failures. 

Yep, we got the grant today and now plan for the next begins. Will again need your help.

Grant Date: 26th June 2018 for a family of 3. Rest of the details in Signature.

Direct Grant.

Will update immi soon.

Best of luck to all the people who are waiting. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shambalaya

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> I lived in New Jersey for more than 1 year in 2008. Should I get state PCC also? I already got FBI Letter and uploaded the doc.
> If I need to get state PCC, can someone guide me how to get from NJ? Currently I'm in India.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


I'd recommend to try and get the state pcc from NJ, as it is mentioned so on the homeaffairs website.

US temporary residents and visitors:*'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months.

you could look into getting it using the info below.

http://www.njsp.org/criminal-history-records/#outofstate

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## shambalaya

shambalaya said:


> I'd recommend to try and get the state pcc from NJ, as it is mentioned so on the homeaffairs website.
> 
> US temporary residents and visitors:*'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months.
> 
> you could look into getting it using the info below.
> 
> http://www.njsp.org/criminal-history-records/#outofstate
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


but since you lived there in 2008, you could skip it for now and only get it if CO asks for one. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Finally it's done. Great feeling, good day for us at Family.
> 
> Thank you each and everyone of you to help us go through this journey with all it's ups & downs, with predictions and failures.
> 
> Yep, we got the grant today and now plan for the next begins. Will again need your help.
> 
> Grant Date: 26th June 2018 for a family of 3. Rest of the details in Signature.
> 
> Direct Grant.
> 
> Will update immi soon.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Awesome awesome awesome news. I can't see your signature though...whatever it is... Pls celebrate and enjoy.... All the best for the next phase.


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations.


maulikdoshi82 said:


> Finally it's done. Great feeling, good day for us at Family.
> 
> Thank you each and everyone of you to help us go through this journey with all it's ups & downs, with predictions and failures.
> 
> Yep, we got the grant today and now plan for the next begins. Will again need your help.
> 
> Grant Date: 26th June 2018 for a family of 3. Rest of the details in Signature.
> 
> Direct Grant.
> 
> Will update immi soon.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Finally it's done. Great feeling, good day for us at Family.
> 
> Thank you each and everyone of you to help us go through this journey with all it's ups & downs, with predictions and failures.
> 
> Yep, we got the grant today and now plan for the next begins. Will again need your help.
> 
> Grant Date: 26th June 2018 for a family of 3. Rest of the details in Signature.
> 
> Direct Grant.
> 
> Will update immi soon.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


congr8s .....


----------



## perfect_devil

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Finally it's done. Great feeling, good day for us at Family.
> 
> Thank you each and everyone of you to help us go through this journey with all it's ups & downs, with predictions and failures.
> 
> Yep, we got the grant today and now plan for the next begins. Will again need your help.
> 
> Grant Date: 26th June 2018 for a family of 3. Rest of the details in Signature.
> 
> Direct Grant.
> 
> Will update immi soon.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Congratulations! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Finally it's done. Great feeling, good day for us at Family.
> 
> Thank you each and everyone of you to help us go through this journey with all it's ups & downs, with predictions and failures.
> 
> Yep, we got the grant today and now plan for the next begins. Will again need your help.
> 
> Grant Date: 26th June 2018 for a family of 3. Rest of the details in Signature.
> 
> Direct Grant.
> 
> Will update immi soon.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate..
Best luck for the next steps..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## new_guy

shambalaya said:


> shambalaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend to try and get the state pcc from NJ, as it is mentioned so on the homeaffairs website.
> 
> US temporary residents and visitors:*'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months.
> 
> you could look into getting it using the info below.
> 
> http://www.njsp.org/criminal-history-records/#outofstate
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> but since you lived there in 2008, you could skip it for now and only get it if CO asks for one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I second that. Probably you would have to Check online to see how to do this from india. It states online that you need a state clearence as well. I had opted only for the FBI check but then decided to not take the risk since every CO contact just creates more unpredictability and delays.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Vinayagarwal

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Finally it's done. Great feeling, good day for us at Family.
> 
> Thank you each and everyone of you to help us go through this journey with all it's ups & downs, with predictions and failures.
> 
> Yep, we got the grant today and now plan for the next begins. Will again need your help.
> 
> Grant Date: 26th June 2018 for a family of 3. Rest of the details in Signature.
> 
> Direct Grant.
> 
> Will update immi soon.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk




Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hitesh1234

Congratulations to all who are getting the grants!!. Friends any idea usually what time of the day such emails (grant / Co Contact) come? I am in New York (EST)


----------



## IshInMdu

Guys, at last the wait is done. Got the grant today for myself and wife. All the best for the ones who are waiting. Your PR is around the corner. Cheers. Love you all. 

Application lodged: Jan 19 2018
Occupation: Software Engineer
Direct Grant 189
IED: 29 Jan 2019


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

newbienz said:


> Just because one applicant has been asked for a state FBI Check does not mean that hence forth all applicants will be asked
> 
> There may have been specific circumstances due to which the CO would have asked for the state clearance , which is not required as per current rules
> 
> If you start submitting documents which every member is being asked, then you will find yourself uploading a lot of junk and in fact delaying your own grant
> 
> You have to relax and wait for the grant or CO contact
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Newbienz. I understand and I will wait 

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

shambalaya said:


> but since you lived there in 2008, you could skip it for now and only get it if CO asks for one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes. I will skip and proceed if CO asks for it. Thanks for your inputs.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richamonk

Congratulations to everyone that has received the grant. It is providing hope and good vibes to the rest of us. My husband's lodgement date is 19th Jan ..hopefully we get to hear the good news soon.


----------



## Adi_01

As per Immitracker, people with lodge date of 22 April have got grants - that is within 2 months. Grant timeline has been weird..and makes me impatient %^&%9


----------



## Adi_01

Congrats..and all the best with next steps 



maulikdoshi82 said:


> Finally it's done. Great feeling, good day for us at Family.
> 
> Thank you each and everyone of you to help us go through this journey with all it's ups & downs, with predictions and failures.
> 
> Yep, we got the grant today and now plan for the next begins. Will again need your help.
> 
> Grant Date: 26th June 2018 for a family of 3. Rest of the details in Signature.
> 
> Direct Grant.
> 
> Will update immi soon.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Finally it's done. Great feeling, good day for us at Family.
> 
> Thank you each and everyone of you to help us go through this journey with all it's ups & downs, with predictions and failures.
> 
> Yep, we got the grant today and now plan for the next begins. Will again need your help.
> 
> Grant Date: 26th June 2018 for a family of 3. Rest of the details in Signature.
> 
> Direct Grant.
> 
> Will update immi soon.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


good luck bro


----------



## shekar.ym

IshInMdu said:


> Guys, at last the wait is done. Got the grant today for myself and wife. All the best for the ones who are waiting. Your PR is around the corner. Cheers. Love you all.
> 
> Application lodged: Jan 19 2018
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Direct Grant 189
> IED: 29 Jan 2019


congrats bro


----------



## rahulpop1

Adi_01 said:


> As per Immitracker, people with lodge date of 22 April have got grants - that is within 2 months. Grant timeline has been weird..and makes me impatient %^&%9




He must be onshore. Onshore people get it quickly..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

@GUNBUN: Check mail and immiaccount. It may be your day. 
My 2-year long wait may also end soon..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brainstorm87

I'm filled with utmost joy as I write this - my wife and I have received direct grants today! 
Feels so good! 

Details in my signature. Will update Immitracker soon.

Thanks to everyone here who has helped me in this.


----------



## IshInMdu

**** At Last the Wait is Over ****

Guys, the wait is done. Got the grant today for myself and wife. All the best for the ones who are waiting. The grant is around the corner. Cheers. Love you all. 

Application lodged: Jan 19 2018
Occupation: Software Engineer
Direct Grant 189
IED: 29 Jan 2019


----------



## expat_user_25

A happy day for lots of people! Congratulations everyone..
Looks like 2018 applications are finally getting picked and processed in full swing.
Let’s see if DHA can reduce the processing time to 6 months in coming months from current 8 months, considering the ITA issued per month is 600.


----------



## rahulpop1

expat_user_25 said:


> A happy day for lots of people! Congratulations everyone..
> Looks like 2018 applications are finally getting picked and processed in full swing.
> Let’s see if DHA can reduce the processing time to 6 months in coming months from current 8 months, considering the ITA issued per month is 600.




Our dates of submitting application are close. Keep fingers crossed. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


IshInMdu said:


> Guys, at last the wait is done. Got the grant today for myself and wife. All the best for the ones who are waiting. Your PR is around the corner. Cheers. Love you all.
> 
> Application lodged: Jan 19 2018
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Direct Grant 189
> IED: 29 Jan 2019


----------



## jebinson

:fingerscrossed: It is around the corner! 



rahulpop1 said:


> Our dates of submitting application are close. Keep fingers crossed. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

jebinson said:


> :fingerscrossed: It is around the corner!




What is your timeline? It’s not in your signature..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

13th Feb, Offshore & 80pts.



rahulpop1 said:


> What is your timeline? It’s not in your signature..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

How about ITA guys. For business analyst 70 points when can we expect the ita considering that I have submitted eoi on 22-04-2018

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

jebinson said:


> 13th Feb, Offshore & 80pts.




Wow. You are on the edge now. Around one month backlog before your lodgement date. Best luck.. 
Please update signature..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

saurabhpluto said:


> How about ITA guys. For business analyst 70 points when can we expect the ita considering that I have submitted eoi on 22-04-2018
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Saurabh,
You will get quick and up to date response on other thread dedicated for invitations. People here are waiting for grants with less knowledge of invitation trends.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

*Grant Received*

Thanks to Almighty, Goddess Mahalakshmi and God Dattatreya, I have received Direct grant today. 
Its for me, wife and my beautiful 10 month old daughter. 
I think it was my daughter birth which changed the fortunes for me. Since her birth i got 79+ in PTE (failed on 2 occasions before her birth), submitted EOI and got invitation on the same day and now the grant. Whoever says, girl child can bring u luck, i am sure they are right. 
I would like to thank all the members of all the forum who have been sharing all the information like a family which helped me too. 
Couple of examples are uploading PF statement for last 6 years or so, FBI clearance even though my stay was less than 1 year in US etc. 
All the best to all. 

My details
ANZSCO Code - 261112 (ICT Systems Analyst) 
PTE Cleared with 79+ - 15-Jan-2018
Total Points - 75 (no partner points)
EOI submitted - 16-Jan-2018
Invitation Received - 16-Jan-2018
Application Fees Paid - 20-Jan-2018
Direct Grant - 26-Jun-2018


----------



## jebinson

Yeah it is ~600 applications away. Now all I wish for is that they should continue with new applications for a while. Last time they worked on new applications for 3 weeks.
:ranger::ranger:

Noted! I will update my signature 



rahulpop1 said:


> Wow. You are on the edge now. Around one month backlog before your lodgement date. Best luck..
> Please update signature..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

Wow. Got tears in my eyes after seeing that golden mail. 

I wish everyone gets it soon.

Lodge date : 07th January

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Hi Saurabh!

As Rahulpop1 has mentioned earlier, you might get most recent information if you follow threads relevant to Invitations.

To start with, follow this link.
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1452746-189-eoi-invitations-july-2018-a-7.html



saurabhpluto said:


> How about ITA guys. For business analyst 70 points when can we expect the ita considering that I have submitted eoi on 22-04-2018
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations! 
Tears on devil's eyes :clap2:



perfect_devil said:


> Wow. Got tears in my eyes after seeing that golden mail.
> 
> I wish everyone gets it soon.
> 
> Lodge date : 07th January
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

perfect_devil said:


> Wow. Got tears in my eyes after seeing that golden mail.
> 
> I wish everyone gets it soon.
> 
> Lodge date : 07th January
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations Anant!




anant.b.mahajan said:


> Thanks to Almighty, Goddess Mahalakshmi and God Dattatreya, I have received Direct grant today.
> Its for me, wife and my beautiful 10 month old daughter.
> I think it was my daughter birth which changed the fortunes for me. Since her birth i got 79+ in PTE (failed on 2 occasions before her birth), submitted EOI and got invitation on the same day and now the grant. Whoever says, girl child can bring u luck, i am sure they are right.
> I would like to thank all the members of all the forum who have been sharing all the information like a family which helped me too.
> Couple of examples are uploading PF statement for last 6 years or so, FBI clearance even though my stay was less than 1 year in US etc.
> All the best to all.
> 
> My details
> ANZSCO Code - 261112 (ICT Systems Analyst)
> PTE Cleared with 79+ - 15-Jan-2018
> Total Points - 75 (no partner points)
> EOI submitted - 16-Jan-2018
> Invitation Received - 16-Jan-2018
> Application Fees Paid - 20-Jan-2018
> Direct Grant - 26-Jun-2018


----------



## rahulpop1

anant.b.mahajan said:


> Thanks to Almighty, Goddess Mahalakshmi and God Dattatreya, I have received Direct grant today.
> 
> Its for me, wife and my beautiful 10 month old daughter.
> 
> I think it was my daughter birth which changed the fortunes for me. Since her birth i got 79+ in PTE (failed on 2 occasions before her birth), submitted EOI and got invitation on the same day and now the grant. Whoever says, girl child can bring u luck, i am sure they are right.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of all the forum who have been sharing all the information like a family which helped me too.
> 
> Couple of examples are uploading PF statement for last 6 years or so, FBI clearance even though my stay was less than 1 year in US etc.
> 
> All the best to all.
> 
> 
> 
> My details
> 
> ANZSCO Code - 261112 (ICT Systems Analyst)
> 
> PTE Cleared with 79+ - 15-Jan-2018
> 
> Total Points - 75 (no partner points)
> 
> EOI submitted - 16-Jan-2018
> 
> Invitation Received - 16-Jan-2018
> 
> Application Fees Paid - 20-Jan-2018
> 
> Direct Grant - 26-Jun-2018




Congratulations Anant.. Best luck for your future..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

rahulpop1 said:


> @GUNBUN: Check mail and immiaccount. It may be your day.
> My 2-year long wait may also end soon..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Where are you brother?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Finally it's done. Great feeling, good day for us at Family.
> 
> Thank you each and everyone of you to help us go through this journey with all it's ups & downs, with predictions and failures.
> 
> Yep, we got the grant today and now plan for the next begins. Will again need your help.
> 
> Grant Date: 26th June 2018 for a family of 3. Rest of the details in Signature.
> 
> Direct Grant.
> 
> Will update immi soon.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Congrats Maulika! Happy for you and all the best for the next steps.


----------



## austaspirant

IshInMdu said:


> Guys, at last the wait is done. Got the grant today for myself and wife. All the best for the ones who are waiting. Your PR is around the corner. Cheers. Love you all.
> 
> Application lodged: Jan 19 2018
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Direct Grant 189
> IED: 29 Jan 2019


Congrats mate!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



maulikdoshi82 said:


> Finally it's done. Great feeling, good day for us at Family.
> 
> Thank you each and everyone of you to help us go through this journey with all it's ups & downs, with predictions and failures.
> 
> Yep, we got the grant today and now plan for the next begins. Will again need your help.
> 
> Grant Date: 26th June 2018 for a family of 3. Rest of the details in Signature.
> 
> Direct Grant.
> 
> Will update immi soon.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

brainstorm87 said:


> I'm filled with utmost joy as I write this - my wife and I have received direct grants today!
> Feels so good!
> 
> Details in my signature. Will update Immitracker soon.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here who has helped me in this.


Congrats buddy!


----------



## austaspirant

anant.b.mahajan said:


> Thanks to Almighty, Goddess Mahalakshmi and God Dattatreya, I have received Direct grant today.
> Its for me, wife and my beautiful 10 month old daughter.
> I think it was my daughter birth which changed the fortunes for me. Since her birth i got 79+ in PTE (failed on 2 occasions before her birth), submitted EOI and got invitation on the same day and now the grant. Whoever says, girl child can bring u luck, i am sure they are right.
> I would like to thank all the members of all the forum who have been sharing all the information like a family which helped me too.
> Couple of examples are uploading PF statement for last 6 years or so, FBI clearance even though my stay was less than 1 year in US etc.
> All the best to all.
> 
> My details
> ANZSCO Code - 261112 (ICT Systems Analyst)
> PTE Cleared with 79+ - 15-Jan-2018
> Total Points - 75 (no partner points)
> EOI submitted - 16-Jan-2018
> Invitation Received - 16-Jan-2018
> Application Fees Paid - 20-Jan-2018
> Direct Grant - 26-Jun-2018


Congrats Anant! Girl child are always special


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Where are you brother?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I have no courage to face this forum today


----------



## wahajmeer

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants today!!!

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## austaspirant

perfect_devil said:


> Wow. Got tears in my eyes after seeing that golden mail.
> 
> I wish everyone gets it soon.
> 
> Lodge date : 07th January
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congrats Devil!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Don't worry, it must be coming soon brother...



GUNBUN said:


> I have no courage to face this forum today


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> I have no courage to face this forum today


don't worry mate, you will get your one soon!


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> I have no courage to face this forum today




It may be your day GunBun.. 
Tell Gunny and Bunny to start packing their bags.. You may get it anytime soon.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

I suspect that the department would not be even touching the 165,000 grant for this year as was being widely speculated in the news

So this is the last minute sprint to issue all possible grants and have some semblance of respectability 

Till 30th June, we should see more grants then usual

Cheers


----------



## santhoshpkumar

GUNBUN said:


> I have no courage to face this forum today


Gunbun my prayers are with you, you will soon post your status.. looking forward for it.  All is well


----------



## rahulpop1

newbienz said:


> I suspect that the department would not be even touching the 165,000 grant for this year as was being widely speculated in the news
> 
> So this is the last minute sprint to issue all possible grants and have some semblance of respectability
> 
> Till 30th June, we should see more grants then usual
> 
> Cheers




Seems to be the case.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

perfect_devil said:


> Wow. Got tears in my eyes after seeing that golden mail.
> 
> I wish everyone gets it soon.
> 
> Lodge date : 07th January
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congrats bro

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star

newbienz said:


> I suspect that the department would not be even touching the 165,000 grant for this year as was being widely speculated in the news
> 
> So this is the last minute sprint to issue all possible grants and have some semblance of respectability
> 
> Till 30th June, we should see more grants then usual
> 
> Cheers


for both 189 n 190??


----------



## Leve

Congratulations to all those with grants this morning.

All seem to be Jan lodgements. I am worried about mine! Dec lodgement (16 Dec 17) and no CO contact or grant. Why have they bypassed us for January applications?! 😔


----------



## KVK

Leve said:


> Congratulations to all those with grants this morning.
> 
> All seem to be Jan lodgements. I am worried about mine! Dec lodgement (16 Dec 17) and no CO contact or grant. Why have they bypassed us for January applications?! 😔


I am also an early Jan lodgement. There is no set pattern of DIBP to give grants, however, I suspect that the applications, which are pretty much straight forward with all the docs uploaded are getting the grants.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Congratulations Anant. 


anant.b.mahajan said:


> Thanks to Almighty, Goddess Mahalakshmi and God Dattatreya, I have received Direct grant today.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Dude, no changing gender man 
Thank you for the wishes. 

Thank you all for your wishes. 


austaspirant said:


> Congrats Maulika! Happy for you and all the best for the next steps.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Your turn is around the corner man. A day here or there but you are surely flying with us.


GUNBUN said:


> I have no courage to face this forum today


----------



## hrpritz

KVK said:


> Leve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all those with grants this morning.
> 
> All seem to be Jan lodgements. I am worried about mine! Dec lodgement (16 Dec 17) and no CO contact or grant. Why have they bypassed us for January applications?! 😔
> 
> 
> 
> I am also an early Jan lodgement. There is no set pattern of DIBP to give grants, however, I suspect that the applications, which are pretty much straight forward with all the docs uploaded are getting the grants.
Click to expand...

I lodged my application in Sep 2017. 1 CO contract in Oct and waiting so far...


----------



## Leve

KVK said:


> Leve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all those with grants this morning.
> 
> All seem to be Jan lodgements. I am worried about mine! Dec lodgement (16 Dec 17) and no CO contact or grant. Why have they bypassed us for January applications?! 😔
> 
> 
> 
> I am also an early Jan lodgement. There is no set pattern of DIBP to give grants, however, I suspect that the applications, which are pretty much straight forward with all the docs uploaded are getting the grants.
Click to expand...

Thank you.
Honestly, our application couldn’t be more straightforward and all possible documents uploaded. I just do not understand DIBP process!


----------



## Leve

GUNBUN said:


> I have no courage to face this forum today


I feel your pain! When did you lodge?


----------



## swatee25

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Dude, no changing gender man
> Thank you for the wishes.
> 
> Thank you all for your wishes.


What all docs did you upload? I suppose yoou ddint get any CO contact?


----------



## Leve

hrpritz said:


> I lodged my application in Sep 2017. 1 CO contract in Oct and waiting so far...


I’m sorry. The wait must be torture for you. Really hope you hear soon!


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

thanks man and congratulations to u too  .. pl reach me on <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*


maulikdoshi82 said:


> Congratulations Anant.


----------



## internationalcanuck

It seems to be a very good day for many long time users of this forum! Congratulations to everyone. Its very motivating. To others who still have applications and have been waiting for a similar amount of time, don't lose hope, this could be a good sign.
Perhaps DHA finally has resources freeing up with the ending of several 190 visa programs for the rest of the year, and the reduction in the 189 ITAs issued since Jan, that will finally start speeding up CO contacts/direct grants.


----------



## GUNBUN

*Congratulations...*

Guys, I can't be sad for more than 3-4 hours at a stretch 

Tons of Congratulations to all my friends and all those who receive their grants today :clap2:

1.Maulik (06-Jan)
2.Brainstorm (06-Jan)
3.Perfect_devil (07-Jan)
4.Onin111 (12-Jan)
5.IshInMdu (19-Jan)
6.Anant (20-Jan)
7.Minh (30-Jan)

Hope the magic continues...and many more smiles to come this week.

Thanks Intlcanuck,Santhosh,Rahulpop,austaspirant,Maulik.

@Leve - My lodgement is 05-Jan.

All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> Guys, I can't be sad for more than 3-4 hours at a stretch
> 
> Tons of Congratulations to all my friends and all those who receive their grants today :clap2:
> 
> 1.Maulik (06-Jan)
> 2.Brainstorm (06-Jan)
> 3.Perfect_devil (07-Jan)
> 4.Onin111 (12-Jan)
> 5.IshInMdu (19-Jan)
> 6.Anant (20-Jan)
> 7.Minh (30-Jan)
> 
> Hope the magic continues...and many more smiles to come this week.
> 
> Thanks Intlcanuck,Santhosh,Rahulpop,austaspirant,Maulik.
> 
> @Leve - My lodgement is 05-Jan.
> 
> All the best :fingerscrossed:


Sporting attitude GUNBUN. I am sure you will receive you grant by this week. All the best and keep being positive!


----------



## KVK

hrpritz said:


> I lodged my application in Sep 2017. 1 CO contract in Oct and waiting so far...


Why did CO contacted you for? I believe there is a helpline number which you call to get updates on the case.


----------



## KVK

Hey Guys,

I dont know whether it is a good news or bad news, but I just got a immi assessment commence email from DIBP, with CO details. I really hope there should be no co contact. My lodgement date is 11th Jan 2018


----------



## k.amarjeet01

KVK said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I dont know whether it is a good news or bad news, but I just got a immi assessment commence email from DIBP, with CO details. I really hope there should be no co contact. My lodgement date is 11th Jan 2018


Why should you have any doubt that it is a bad news? Be happy that your case is picked up.


----------



## KVK

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Why should you have any doubt that it is a bad news? Be happy that your case is picked up.


yes without a doubt I am happy, but just really wish there should be no CO contact, a handshake is enough for me


----------



## rahul7star

KVK said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I dont know whether it is a good news or bad news, but I just got a immi assessment commence email from DIBP, with CO details. I really hope there should be no co contact. My lodgement date is 11th Jan 2018


isnt DIBP office close by now ?...do they send email after office hrs also ?


----------



## wahajmeer

FEBRUARY grant on immitracker!!


———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Vinayagarwal

GUNBUN said:


> Guys, I can't be sad for more than 3-4 hours at a stretch
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of Congratulations to all my friends and all those who receive their grants today :clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Maulik (06-Jan)
> 
> 2.Brainstorm (06-Jan)
> 
> 3.Perfect_devil (07-Jan)
> 
> 4.Onin111 (12-Jan)
> 
> 5.IshInMdu (19-Jan)
> 
> 6.Anant (20-Jan)
> 
> 7.Minh (30-Jan)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the magic continues...and many more smiles to come this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Intlcanuck,Santhosh,Rahulpop,austaspirant,Maulik.
> 
> 
> 
> @Leve - My lodgement is 05-Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best :fingerscrossed:




Congrats to all who got the grants today!!

Waiting for mine. Lodged 6 Jan. Too much anticipation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer

Vinayagarwal said:


> Congrats to all who got the grants today!!
> 
> Waiting for mine. Lodged 6 Jan. Too much anticipation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck Vinay, hope your grant is around the corner 🤞

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## J_Scorpion

wahajmeer said:


> FEBRUARY grant on immitracker!!
> 
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


Fold your sleeves up March guys 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

GUNBUN said:


> Guys, I can't be sad for more than 3-4 hours at a stretch
> 
> Tons of Congratulations to all my friends and all those who receive their grants today :clap2:
> 
> 1.Maulik (06-Jan)
> 2.Brainstorm (06-Jan)
> 3.Perfect_devil (07-Jan)
> 4.Onin111 (12-Jan)
> 5.IshInMdu (19-Jan)
> 6.Anant (20-Jan)
> 7.Minh (30-Jan)
> 
> Hope the magic continues...and many more smiles to come this week.
> 
> Thanks Intlcanuck,Santhosh,Rahulpop,austaspirant,Maulik.
> 
> @Leve - My lodgement is 05-Jan.
> 
> All the best :fingerscrossed:


Thanks! It's around the corner bud. Come to Bangalore after it comes. We'll party together 🥂

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

wahajmeer said:


> FEBRUARY grant on immitracker!!
> 
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


Yes.. 7th Feb..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

wahajmeer said:


> FEBRUARY grant on immitracker!!
> 
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


That's a good news, candidate if offshore as well 

Good luck to all.......Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulpop1

mohdjahangir said:


> That's a good news, candidate if offshore as well
> 
> Good luck to all.......Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Yes. He is offshore..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

perfect_devil said:


> Thanks! It's around the corner bud. Come to Bangalore after it comes. We'll party together 🥂
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Good idea. How about meeting at some place in Bangalore on 30th June, for all June grants.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

*Docs Submitted*

Dear All,

I am just listing the docs i had attached for me, my wife and my daughter so that it is useful for u.

Myself (service letter n related company letters for years which i was not claiming any point were also included)
1. Service Letters of all companies (3 companies with clear start and end date)
2. Last 3 pay slips of all my previous 3 companies and Oct/Nov/Dec 2017 payslips for my current company) 
3. Increment Letters if any for all 4 companies
4. Bank Statement since 2015 highlighting salary credited.. making sure point 2 payslips are included
5. PF statement since 2012 to 2018
6. IT returns confirmation for previous 2 years
7. Form 16 for one year each for all my 4 companies
8. Photo (even though i hear it is not mandatory)
9. Current Company Badge
10. Form 80 and 1221 (had wrongly chosen an option for Form 80 so attached one more corrected version)
11. India/SriLanka/UK PCC
12. FBI Clearance even though my stay was in 2012 and less than a year
13. PTE scoreline and send scores online option from PTE website
14. ACS assessment
15. Birth Certificate
16. BE transcripts
17. BE certificate
18. Aadhar Card
19. Passport
20. Marriage Certificate

My Wife
1. PTE scoreline and send scores online option from PTE website
2. Birth Certificate (10th marks sheet)
3. BE transcripts
4. BE certificate
5. Aadhar Card
6. Passport
7. MTech transcripts and certificate
8. Photo
9. Marriage Certificate
10. Form 80 and 1221
11. India and Sri Lanka PCC (her stay in SL was less than a year still got the PCC done)

My Daughter
1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. Photo

Hope this helps.


----------



## perfect_devil

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Good idea. How about meeting at some place in Bangalore on 30th June, for all June grants.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Sounds great to me. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi_01

I did not know that there is a mail notification for assessment commencement. I thought either there is a direct grant or CO contact. 

But you should be happy as this is positive..good luck !!



KVK said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I dont know whether it is a good news or bad news, but I just got a immi assessment commence email from DIBP, with CO details. I really hope there should be no co contact. My lodgement date is 11th Jan 2018


----------



## rahulpop1

Adi_01 said:


> I did not know that there is a mail notification for assessment commencement. I thought either there is a direct grant or CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> But you should be happy as this is positive..good luck !!


Earlier they used to send commencement email to all but since last Oct/Nov they have stopped it. Good that someone has got it now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Minkuziii

Quick question for experts

I have received the immi assessment commencement email on may 22.

Now if i want to upload any new document, should i just upload it or is there any other way to do this?


----------



## Minkuziii

Any help on this?



Minkuziii said:


> Hey thanks barua....yeah no action post that missed call. But one more thing, its been more than 6 months now...is there any way to contact them...i saw previously there were few people who filled some online contact form to raise the compalin and they received their grant within a week after that.
> 
> 
> 
> baruazone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minkuziii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed a call
> 
> Hello experts - i just missed a call from an australian number code +61, i tried calling back many times but initially it rang for a while and then a beap followed by silence...i thought it went to the voice message (not sure though) so i dropped a message.
> 
> Is there any hope that they will call me again? Has anything like this happened to anyone already? Please share your thoughts and experience. What could be my next steps if i dont receive the call again?
> 
> P.S. : I searched it on truecaller but no info.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Min, I also received a call from +61 number but it was nothing related to DHA. I was also on my toes for 3-4 days but later I cam e to know that If you are in India, you will get IF any call regarding verification from indian number only (Aus embassy in india).
> 
> So be calm. On the other hand, I would suggest you to check with your employers as if this cal from DIBP then they must have contacted your employer or any other contact which you have provided to them on any document. So do find it.
> 
> Also, make your self ready to attend these calls as now a days this is trending as a verification step. They may ask you about your profile?, your points?, how you did your process? your job responsibilities. No in-depth Technical stuff.
> 
> Let me know for any more queries.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## swatee25

anant.b.mahajan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am just listing the docs i had attached for me, my wife and my daughter so that it is useful for u.
> 
> Myself (service letter n related company letters for years which i was not claiming any point were also included)
> 1. Service Letters of all companies (3 companies with clear start and end date)
> 2. Last 3 pay slips of all my previous 3 companies and Oct/Nov/Dec 2017 payslips for my current company)
> 3. Increment Letters if any for all 4 companies
> 4. Bank Statement since 2015 highlighting salary credited.. making sure point 2 payslips are included
> 5. PF statement since 2012 to 2018
> 6. IT returns confirmation for previous 2 years
> 7. Form 16 for one year each for all my 4 companies
> 8. Photo (even though i hear it is not mandatory)
> 9. Current Company Badge
> 10. Form 80 and 1221 (had wrongly chosen an option for Form 80 so attached one more corrected version)
> 11. India/SriLanka/UK PCC
> 12. FBI Clearance even though my stay was in 2012 and less than a year
> 13. PTE scoreline and send scores online option from PTE website
> 14. ACS assessment
> 15. Birth Certificate
> 16. BE transcripts
> 17. BE certificate
> 18. Aadhar Card
> 19. Passport
> 20. Marriage Certificate
> 
> My Wife
> 1. PTE scoreline and send scores online option from PTE website
> 2. Birth Certificate (10th marks sheet)
> 3. BE transcripts
> 4. BE certificate
> 5. Aadhar Card
> 6. Passport
> 7. MTech transcripts and certificate
> 8. Photo
> 9. Marriage Certificate
> 10. Form 80 and 1221
> 11. India and Sri Lanka PCC (her stay in SL was less than a year still got the PCC done)
> 
> My Daughter
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 3. Photo
> 
> Hope this helps.


Helps a lot! Thank you very much.


----------



## brainstorm87

austaspirant said:


> Congrats buddy!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## brainstorm87

Vinayagarwal said:


> Congrats to all who got the grants today!!
> 
> Waiting for mine. Lodged 6 Jan. Too much anticipation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
You shouldn't be all that far


----------



## KVK

Adi_01 said:


> I did not know that there is a mail notification for assessment commencement. I thought either there is a direct grant or CO contact.
> 
> But you should be happy as this is positive..good luck !!


Guys,

One more thing happened to me today, My CO sent an employment verification email to my service team in my company. Now I have told them to reply them saying that HR should be the right channel and gave them HR email ID. But now I am concern that my immediate manager will come to know about it, anybody faced similar situation?


----------



## Kadster

Dear All

Can someone kindly assist.

Can I add my mother in law to my 189 visa application. My application has been submitted, but not decided?

My father in law was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer in February and will not make it through the next month. 
Due to this, she will become financially dependent on me as my wife is the only daughter. 
She has 2 sons, however they cannot support her. 

Is it even possible to add a dependent other than spouse or child onto 189 application. 

Please assist with whatever info you may know. 

Thank you


----------



## austaspirant

Kadster said:


> Dear All
> 
> Can someone kindly assist.
> 
> Can I add my mother in law to my 189 visa application. My application has been submitted, but not decided?
> 
> My father in law was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer in February and will not make it through the next month.
> Due to this, she will become financially dependent on me as my wife is the only daughter.
> She has 2 sons, however they cannot support her.
> 
> Is it even possible to add a dependent other than spouse or child onto 189 application.
> 
> Please assist with whatever info you may know.
> 
> Thank you


I am sorry to hear about your father in law's health.

You cannot add your mother in law in your 189 application. Only partner and kids can be added in 189.


----------



## jebinson

Hi Kadster,

Sorry for what your Father-in-law is going through!

You cannot add your Mother-in-law as a dependent to your visa application. Definition of "Member of Family unit" has been revised on 19 November 2016; since then it is not possible. I believe that there are options once you are in Australia for a while.

Please read through https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx

Good luck!



Kadster said:


> Dear All
> 
> Can someone kindly assist.
> 
> Can I add my mother in law to my 189 visa application. My application has been submitted, but not decided?
> 
> My father in law was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer in February and will not make it through the next month.
> Due to this, she will become financially dependent on me as my wife is the only daughter.
> She has 2 sons, however they cannot support her.
> 
> Is it even possible to add a dependent other than spouse or child onto 189 application.
> 
> Please assist with whatever info you may know.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Sorry, you can't add according to - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx



Kadster said:


> Dear All
> 
> Can someone kindly assist.
> 
> Can I add my mother in law to my 189 visa application. My application has been submitted, but not decided?
> 
> My father in law was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer in February and will not make it through the next month.
> Due to this, she will become financially dependent on me as my wife is the only daughter.
> She has 2 sons, however they cannot support her.
> 
> Is it even possible to add a dependent other than spouse or child onto 189 application.
> 
> Please assist with whatever info you may know.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Immediate manager getting to know my plan to go to Australia - Yep 

Employee Verification - Many have received it. 

Email going to service team - How did they get that email ID in the first place? In your form it should be of HR only right?



KVK said:


> Guys,
> 
> One more thing happened to me today, My CO sent an employment verification email to my service team in my company. Now I have told them to reply them saying that HR should be the right channel and gave them HR email ID. But now I am concern that my immediate manager will come to know about it, anybody faced similar situation?


----------



## swatee25

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Immediate manager getting to know my plan to go to Australia - Yep
> 
> Employee Verification - Many have received it.
> 
> Email going to service team - How did they get that email ID in the first place? In your form it should be of HR only right?


OMG - which form? I dont remember any form that I wrote giving the email ID of my HR?


----------



## NB

Minkuziii said:


> Quick question for experts
> 
> I have received the immi assessment commencement email on may 22.
> 
> Now if i want to upload any new document, should i just upload it or is there any other way to do this?


Nothing changes
Now be sure that the document is actually necessary when uploading it

Cheers


----------



## NB

Kadster said:


> Dear All
> 
> Can someone kindly assist.
> 
> Can I add my mother in law to my 189 visa application. My application has been submitted, but not decided?
> 
> My father in law was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer in February and will not make it through the next month.
> Due to this, she will become financially dependent on me as my wife is the only daughter.
> She has 2 sons, however they cannot support her.
> 
> Is it even possible to add a dependent other than spouse or child onto 189 application.
> 
> Please assist with whatever info you may know.
> 
> Thank you


Nope

She has to apply for parent visa separately 
Even that may not be possible as she would not pass the balance of family test


Cheers


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Started another thread so as not to spam this one  - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...72-bangalore-meet-30th-june.html#post14543010



perfect_devil said:


> Sounds great to me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Nope, no CO Contact. 

Docs: Total of 70+ something  Will send the list by night.



swatee25 said:


> What all docs did you upload? I suppose yoou ddint get any CO contact?


----------



## swatee25

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Nope, no CO Contact.
> 
> Docs: Total of 70+ something  Will send the list by night.


Thank you.

In one of your responses, you mentioned that CO should contact the HR email given on the form. I dont rememebr giving out any HR email ID. Can you confirm?


----------



## Kadster

Thank you all, much appreciated.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Sorry, it's not possible on the 189 visa, only direct members of your family unit - spouse or child (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx).

There are parent visas you can apply for after you become a citizen., but they are quite costly, with a 44-56 month processing time - $20,000 - $30,000 AUD fee.

You'd be better off sending the money to India it would go much further to supporting her, even though it's not your preferred situation. 



Kadster said:


> Dear All
> 
> Can someone kindly assist.
> 
> Can I add my mother in law to my 189 visa application. My application has been submitted, but not decided?
> 
> My father in law was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer in February and will not make it through the next month.
> Due to this, she will become financially dependent on me as my wife is the only daughter.
> She has 2 sons, however they cannot support her.
> 
> Is it even possible to add a dependent other than spouse or child onto 189 application.
> 
> Please assist with whatever info you may know.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

swatee25 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> In one of your responses, you mentioned that CO should contact the HR email given on the form. I dont rememebr giving out any HR email ID. Can you confirm?




Even I am looking for that

We don't need to give hr mail I'd as per my understanding



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srapdy

Happy to share the news that we got the grant today (myself, spouse and kid). This forum has been very helpful. Thank you. I wish quick grants for everyone who is waiting. Keep your hopes high and your golden email is not far-off.

Occupation: Software Engineer

Visa Lodged: 6-Feb-2018

Direct grant: 26-Jun-2018


----------



## kaanixir

ooffff..... 6 Feb !! 7 Feb !!! FINALLY IT'S GOING FAST

:flypig: :flypig::flypig: :flypig::flypig: :flypig::flypig: :flypig::flypig: :flypig:


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!
2 Feb grants today verified. 

I hope DHA keeps this trend up.



srapdy said:


> Happy to share the news that we got the grant today (myself, spouse and kid). This forum has been very helpful. Thank you. I wish quick grants for everyone who is waiting. Keep your hopes high and your golden email is not far-off.
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6-Feb-2018
> 
> Direct grant: 26-Jun-2018


----------



## Minkuziii

Thanks newbienz....

Is there any contact form where i can contact or raise any complain because its been more than 6 months now of me lodging the visa. Lodged on 10th dec 2017.



newbienz said:


> Minkuziii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for experts
> 
> I have received the immi assessment commencement email on may 22.
> 
> Now if i want to upload any new document, should i just upload it or is there any other way to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing changes
> Now be sure that the document is actually necessary when uploading it
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Akriti2289

Hey Congratulations to all who got their grants  
I lodged my 189 on 22nd April with 75 points. 
For all those who are following the ongoing grant trends, can u guys give an idea about when should i be expecting my grant if everything goes fine?


----------



## NB

Minkuziii said:


> Thanks newbienz....
> 
> Is there any contact form where i can contact or raise any complain because its been more than 6 months now of me lodging the visa. Lodged on 10th dec 2017.


The global processing time is 8-11 months

You should wait for at least The higher limit to pass before contacting them

But if you are still wanting to contact them, you can call them up on 

Clients calling from overseas
The new Global Service Centre is available to answer queries Monday to Friday, 9 am to 5 pm (local client time) by calling Australia on +61 2 6196 0196 (international rates apply).



Cheers


----------



## KVK

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Immediate manager getting to know my plan to go to Australia - Yep
> 
> Employee Verification - Many have received it.
> 
> Email going to service team - How did they get that email ID in the first place? In your form it should be of HR only right?


Ok so I have taken a statuary declaration from one of my previous managers, still in the same company (since I dont want everyone to know about my plans), so CO might have gone through my company website and got the email Id, which is for sales and service. I know that everyone will know now anyways


----------



## Minkuziii

Thanks a lot.



newbienz said:


> Minkuziii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks newbienz....
> 
> Is there any contact form where i can contact or raise any complain because its been more than 6 months now of me lodging the visa. Lodged on 10th dec 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> The global processing time is 8-11 months
> 
> You should wait for at least The higher limit to pass before contacting them
> 
> But if you are still wanting to contact them, you can call them up on
> 
> Clients calling from overseas
> The new Global Service Centre is available to answer queries Monday to Friday, 9 am to 5 pm (local client time) by calling Australia on +61 2 6196 0196 (international rates apply).
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## austaspirant

srapdy said:


> Happy to share the news that we got the grant today (myself, spouse and kid). This forum has been very helpful. Thank you. I wish quick grants for everyone who is waiting. Keep your hopes high and your golden email is not far-off.
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6-Feb-2018
> 
> Direct grant: 26-Jun-2018


Congrats mate! are you onshore or offshore applicant? please update the immitracker too.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

It should be basis your R&R or your appraisal or your joining letter. I was surprised by how did the CO got to know about his team email.



swatee25 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> In one of your responses, you mentioned that CO should contact the HR email given on the form. I dont rememebr giving out any HR email ID. Can you confirm?


----------



## wahajmeer

Akriti2289 said:


> Hey Congratulations to all who got their grants
> I lodged my 189 on 22nd April with 75 points.
> For all those who are following the ongoing grant trends, can u guys give an idea about when should i be expecting my grant if everything goes fine?


I would say anytime between end of July to mid/end of August. Although it would depend on various factors but that would be a rough estimate. 🤞

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Bunts

Did your employer verification took place?


----------



## srapdy

Thanks. Offshore. I don't have an immitracker account. But I will create and update soon.



austaspirant said:


> Congrats mate! are you onshore or offshore applicant? please update the immitracker too.


----------



## abhi2018

Has anyone onshore received any update?


----------



## wahajmeer

abhi2018 said:


> Has anyone onshore received any update?


There are onshore people on immitracker with activities today.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## maulikdoshi82

My Documents List:

My Attachments:
1. Skills Assessment, Evidence of	
a. My ACS Letter
b. Wife's ACS Letter

2. Character, Evidence of	
a. PCC obtained from Indian Passport Office

3. Language Ability - English , Evidence of
a. My PTE Scorecard
b. Wife's PTE Scorecard

Idea of submitting Wife's ACS and PTE with my application was to reduce the timetaken by CO to look for her documents to calculate 5 points. Under her attachment list - it was not showing Skills Assessment (probably a glitch in the app for me.) 

4. Other Documents	
a. Photograph - As per Australian Visa Requirement
b. Form 80
c. Form 80 Part T Additional Addresses.

I had more addresses then it can fit in Form 80 but I submitted it anyways. After going through the forum I understood that it's required to show all addresses upto the duration so placed only the Additional Addresses and uploaded the document.

Form 80 & Part T were edited via PDF Write and signed via Apple Signature. 

5. Birth of Age, Evidence Of
a. National ID Card - AADHAR
b. National ID Card - AADHAR Post Address Update (As I had moved to a new address just before filing the VISA and hadn't updated AADHAR so changed it post visa lodgement)
c. Passport (All Pages)
d. Old Passport (All Pages)
e. Marriage Certificate (Two things it shows - DOB and Marriage with deFacto Partner)
f. PAN Card
g. School Leaving Certificate

6. Travel Document
a. Passport showing all travel & visa records
6i. For recent travel following documents were submitted
a. Boarding Pass
b. US Embassy Letter

7. Health Evidence
a. EMedical Information Sheet - Post Completion (Sent on 20th June - Thanks to internationalcalnuck) 

8. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	
a. All Marksheets/Transcripts - 10th, 12th, Graduation, Post Graduation
b. All Certificates - SSC Board, HSC Board, University, Private College

9. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	
a. Joining letter of all 4 companies
b. Experience letter of all 3 companies (barring current)
c. Promotion Letter of current company
d. Increment Letter of current company received on Jan 2018
e. Previous Company's stock options letter (Why?, Because I can.)
f. Previous Company's salary increment letter (Just another proof)
g. Payslips of Nov, Dec - 17 and Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, May - 2018. (Yep, added later)
h. VoE Letter from two previous companies
i. R&R Letter from one previous company and current company. (Got it from a VP )
j. Bank Statement from 2009 onwards
k. Form 26AS from 2009 onwards
l. PF Statement from 2011 onwards.
m. Payslip of previous company. Some random were found so uploaded.

10. Form 1023 - Twice
i. By mistake added my parents as dependents on the application. 
a. Filled up Form 1023 and provided Pension credit statement for both.
ii. By mistake mentioned relevant experience of all the companies (which I thought is relevant to job code but later understood from newbienz that one should follow as per ACS).
a. Filled up Form 1023 explaining that I want CO to calculate only according to ACS and ignore my relevant markings. (Looks like CO was happy with my answer as there isn't a CO Contact. Thank you newbienz). 

Partner's Attachments.
1. Character, Evidence of	
PCC obtained from Indian Passport Office

2. Health Evidence
a. EMedical Information Sheet - Post Completion (Sent on 20th June - Thanks to internationalcalnuck) 

3. Birth of Age, Evidence Of
a. National ID Card - AADHAR
b. National ID Card - AADHAR Post Address Update (As I had moved to a new address just before filing the VISA and hadn't updated AADHAR so changed it post visa lodgement)
c. Passport (All Pages)
d. Old Passport (All Pages)
e. PAN Card
f. School Leaving Certificate

4. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of	
a. Joing Bank Account Statement
b. Marriage Certificate
c. Family Album showing some pics of last 10 years.

5. Language Ability - English , Evidence of
a. Wife's PTE Scorecard

6. Other Documents
a. All organizations experience letter
b. All organizations joining letter
c. Marksheets from 10th Onwards 
d. Certificates from 10th Onwards
e. Payslips of 3 organizations out of 6.
f. R&R of 3 Software Organizations. 3 are non IT related so no R&Rs.
g. Form 16 - Tax documents of the 3 software organizations.
h. Photograph as per Visa requirements
i. ACS Letter
j. Form 80

Documents for Child
1. Birth or Age, Evidence of
a. Passport
b. Birth Certificate

2. Health, Evidence of	
a. EMedical Information Sheet - Post Completion (Sent on 20th June - Thanks to internationalcalnuck) 

3. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
a. Bank Statement - Joint
b. Photobook - Random pics of him growing over the years
c. School Letter along with Phot (This we had taken during his AADHAR registration. Please don't ask school to give letters for VISA )
d. Travel Tickets - When we had travelled together.

4. Other Documents	
a. Photograph as per Visa requirements


----------



## Bunts

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum. Kindly help. I have attached all the documents except R&R letter and pf statement. The agent didnt told me to add that. Will that create any problem in granting visa???..


----------



## NB

Bunts said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this forum. Kindly help. I have attached all the documents except R&R letter and pf statement. The agent didnt told me to add that. Will that create any problem in granting visa???..


You have appointed and agent, and now let him do his work
I am sure you were impressed by his credentials and that’s why you engaged him

You can politely discuss with him if these documents can also be uploaded 

Cheers


----------



## Sanroc

Hi guys,we received our invite on September 20 2017,submitted all our do uments on October 12 2017,CO contact and we responded by December 7 2017,ever since no response from the CO and it's been more than 8}months and we are still waiting...Any idea when we can expect the grant?189 visa 261111


----------



## shekar.ym

maulikdoshi82 said:


> My Documents List:
> 
> My Attachments:
> 1. Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> a. My ACS Letter
> b. Wife's ACS Letter
> 
> 2. Character, Evidence of
> a. PCC obtained from Indian Passport Office
> 
> 3. Language Ability - English , Evidence of
> a. My PTE Scorecard
> b. Wife's PTE Scorecard
> 
> Idea of submitting Wife's ACS and PTE with my application was to reduce the timetaken by CO to look for her documents to calculate 5 points. Under her attachment list - it was not showing Skills Assessment (probably a glitch in the app for me.)
> 
> 4. Other Documents
> a. Photograph - As per Australian Visa Requirement
> b. Form 80
> c. Form 80 Part T Additional Addresses.
> 
> I had more addresses then it can fit in Form 80 but I submitted it anyways. After going through the forum I understood that it's required to show all addresses upto the duration so placed only the Additional Addresses and uploaded the document.
> 
> Form 80 & Part T were edited via PDF Write and signed via Apple Signature.
> 
> 5. Birth of Age, Evidence Of
> a. National ID Card - AADHAR
> b. National ID Card - AADHAR Post Address Update (As I had moved to a new address just before filing the VISA and hadn't updated AADHAR so changed it post visa lodgement)
> c. Passport (All Pages)
> d. Old Passport (All Pages)
> e. Marriage Certificate (Two things it shows - DOB and Marriage with deFacto Partner)
> f. PAN Card
> g. School Leaving Certificate
> 
> 6. Travel Document
> a. Passport showing all travel & visa records
> 6i. For recent travel following documents were submitted
> a. Boarding Pass
> b. US Embassy Letter
> 
> 7. Health Evidence
> a. EMedical Information Sheet - Post Completion (Sent on 20th June - Thanks to internationalcalnuck)
> 
> 8. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> a. All Marksheets/Transcripts - 10th, 12th, Graduation, Post Graduation
> b. All Certificates - SSC Board, HSC Board, University, Private College
> 
> 9. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
> a. Joining letter of all 4 companies
> b. Experience letter of all 3 companies (barring current)
> c. Promotion Letter of current company
> d. Increment Letter of current company received on Jan 2018
> e. Previous Company's stock options letter (Why?, Because I can.)
> f. Previous Company's salary increment letter (Just another proof)
> g. Payslips of Nov, Dec - 17 and Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, May - 2018. (Yep, added later)
> h. VoE Letter from two previous companies
> i. R&R Letter from one previous company and current company. (Got it from a VP )
> j. Bank Statement from 2009 onwards
> k. Form 26AS from 2009 onwards
> l. PF Statement from 2011 onwards.
> m. Payslip of previous company. Some random were found so uploaded.
> 
> 10. Form 1023 - Twice
> i. By mistake added my parents as dependents on the application.
> a. Filled up Form 1023 and provided Pension credit statement for both.
> ii. By mistake mentioned relevant experience of all the companies (which I thought is relevant to job code but later understood from newbienz that one should follow as per ACS).
> a. Filled up Form 1023 explaining that I want CO to calculate only according to ACS and ignore my relevant markings. (Looks like CO was happy with my answer as there isn't a CO Contact. Thank you newbienz).
> 
> Partner's Attachments.
> 1. Character, Evidence of
> PCC obtained from Indian Passport Office
> 
> 2. Health Evidence
> a. EMedical Information Sheet - Post Completion (Sent on 20th June - Thanks to internationalcalnuck)
> 
> 3. Birth of Age, Evidence Of
> a. National ID Card - AADHAR
> b. National ID Card - AADHAR Post Address Update (As I had moved to a new address just before filing the VISA and hadn't updated AADHAR so changed it post visa lodgement)
> c. Passport (All Pages)
> d. Old Passport (All Pages)
> e. PAN Card
> f. School Leaving Certificate
> 
> 4. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> a. Joing Bank Account Statement
> b. Marriage Certificate
> c. Family Album showing some pics of last 10 years.
> 
> 5. Language Ability - English , Evidence of
> a. Wife's PTE Scorecard
> 
> 6. Other Documents
> a. All organizations experience letter
> b. All organizations joining letter
> c. Marksheets from 10th Onwards
> d. Certificates from 10th Onwards
> e. Payslips of 3 organizations out of 6.
> f. R&R of 3 Software Organizations. 3 are non IT related so no R&Rs.
> g. Form 16 - Tax documents of the 3 software organizations.
> h. Photograph as per Visa requirements
> i. ACS Letter
> j. Form 80
> 
> Documents for Child
> 1. Birth or Age, Evidence of
> a. Passport
> b. Birth Certificate
> 
> 2. Health, Evidence of
> a. EMedical Information Sheet - Post Completion (Sent on 20th June - Thanks to internationalcalnuck)
> 
> 3. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> a. Bank Statement - Joint
> b. Photobook - Random pics of him growing over the years
> c. School Letter along with Phot (This we had taken during his AADHAR registration. Please don't ask school to give letters for VISA )
> d. Travel Tickets - When we had travelled together.
> 
> 4. Other Documents
> a. Photograph as per Visa requirements



thanks for sharing, it helps


----------



## Akon

Hello, guys I have uploaded all the relevent doccuments in the Immi account and also got done with medical for myself, wife and my newborn but on the homepage of my application it still says “arrange health examinations” but under health section for 3 of us it says medical has been finalised.

Guys one more thing. I lodged my application on the 23of may 2018 and now while my application is in progress my Cpa assessment and english score has expired. Will CO ask for new english score and cpa assessment ?


----------



## shekar.ym

srapdy said:


> Happy to share the news that we got the grant today (myself, spouse and kid). This forum has been very helpful. Thank you. I wish quick grants for everyone who is waiting. Keep your hopes high and your golden email is not far-off.
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6-Feb-2018
> 
> Direct grant: 26-Jun-2018


congrats and good luck...please share the docs you uploaded.


----------



## NB

Akon said:


> Hello, guys I have uploaded all the relevent doccuments in the Immi account and also got done with medical for myself, wife and my newborn but on the homepage of my application it still says “arrange health examinations” but under health section for 3 of us it says medical has been finalised.
> 
> Guys one more thing. I lodged my application on the 23of may 2018 and now while my application is in progress my Cpa assessment and english score has expired. Will CO ask for new english score and cpa assessment ?


1. Wait for a few days. The medical to be done notice should go away.its probably a glitch 

2. You only need to make sure the CPA assessment and English scores were valid on the day of invite.
You need not do them again


Cheers


----------



## Akon

Thank you for the information. I am relieved.


----------



## andyrent

kaanixir said:


> ooffff..... 6 Feb !! 7 Feb !!! FINALLY IT'S GOING FAST
> 
> :flypig: :flypig::flypig: :flypig::flypig: :flypig::flypig: :flypig::flypig: :flypig:


I had lodged on 19th January ... as Business Analyst any idea when can I receive . ? 
No CO contact yet.

Please help..


----------



## rahulpop1

andyrent said:


> I had lodged on 19th January ... as Business Analyst any idea when can I receive . ?
> 
> No CO contact yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help..




Have patience.. It takes time.. 
Official processing time is minimum 8 months. I am sure it will get processed before that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

*Final Count 26-Jun*

The final count for today:

1.Maulik (06-Jan)
2.Brainstorm (06-Jan)
3.Perfect_devil (07-Jan)
4.Onin111 (12-Jan)
5.IshInMdu (19-Jan)
6.Anant (20-Jan)
7.mitchpentz (25-Jan)
8.Minh (30-Jan)
9.Srapdy (06-Feb)
10.Vivin (07-Feb)
11.Philhynes (01-Dec)

All the best for tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> The final count for today:
> 
> 1.Maulik (06-Jan)
> 2.Brainstorm (06-Jan)
> 3.Perfect_devil (07-Jan)
> 4.Onin111 (12-Jan)
> 5.IshInMdu (19-Jan)
> 6.Anant (20-Jan)
> 7.mitchpentz (25-Jan)
> 8.Minh (30-Jan)
> 9.Srapdy (06-Feb)
> 10.Vivin (07-Feb)
> 11.Philhynes (01-Dec)
> 
> All the best for tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


Best luck buddy.. I hope it's your day tomorrow and mine a day after.. 🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> The final count for today:
> 
> 1.Maulik (06-Jan)
> 2.Brainstorm (06-Jan)
> 3.Perfect_devil (07-Jan)
> 4.Onin111 (12-Jan)
> 5.IshInMdu (19-Jan)
> 6.Anant (20-Jan)
> 7.mitchpentz (25-Jan)
> 8.Minh (30-Jan)
> 9.Srapdy (06-Feb)
> 10.Vivin (07-Feb)
> 11.Philhynes (01-Dec)
> 
> All the best for tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


will i get it tomorrow or need to wait till july ?
lodge date 19th Jan - BA


----------



## internationalcanuck

Don't worry about the medical, there will be several days delay between when your medical file gets sent to DHA to match up with your visa application. 
Mine showed the same for maybe 10 days, even when emedical confirmed it was complete. 
Not sure about English scores and such...


Akon said:


> Hello, guys I have uploaded all the relevent doccuments in the Immi account and also got done with medical for myself, wife and my newborn but on the homepage of my application it still says “arrange health examinations” but under health section for 3 of us it says medical has been finalised.
> 
> Guys one more thing. I lodged my application on the 23of may 2018 and now while my application is in progress my Cpa assessment and english score has expired. Will CO ask for new english score and cpa assessment ?


----------



## internationalcanuck

This is just a mindtrick DHA is playing with us, they will go back to 1-2 grants per day for 2 weeks.
Joking.
I'm cheering for you buddy something must be coming soon!



GUNBUN said:


> The final count for today:
> 
> 1.Maulik (06-Jan)
> 2.Brainstorm (06-Jan)
> 3.Perfect_devil (07-Jan)
> 4.Onin111 (12-Jan)
> 5.IshInMdu (19-Jan)
> 6.Anant (20-Jan)
> 7.mitchpentz (25-Jan)
> 8.Minh (30-Jan)
> 9.Srapdy (06-Feb)
> 10.Vivin (07-Feb)
> 11.Philhynes (01-Dec)
> 
> All the best for tomorrow


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> This is just a mindtrick DHA is playing with us, they will go back to 1-2 grants per day for 2 weeks.
> Joking.
> I'm cheering for you buddy something must be coming soon!


Now let @GunBun sleep well. Tomorrow morning he may wake up with grant in his inbox.. 🤞🏼
@InternationalCanauck: We will follow him soon.. 🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nehasingh

*Functional English Doc For Partner*



GUNBUN said:


> 1.All tertiary - marksheets/degrees (10th, 12th, and so on)
> 2.letter from graduation college (format you can search over this forum)
> 
> or little expensive way,
> 
> 3.Appear for PTE & score overall 30.



Thanks for the reply.

So any one of these three can be used to prove functional English skills? Or we need to do all three?
If only one than surely I will go for option 1 which is marksheets/degree. So please confirm.

I have one more query - will only markseet/degree would be fine or do I need to get transcripts from University?


----------



## GUNBUN

andyrent said:


> will i get it tomorrow or need to wait till july ?
> lodge date 19th Jan - BA


What to say, not to say.

At the moment, the situation is like - "You studied mathematics whole night and next day morning get question paper of history".

DHA has long menu to choose from :
1)CO contact cases of Dec-17
2)Lodged cases of Dec-17
3)Cases pending prior to Dec-17
4)Jan-18/Feb-18 random cases

Together, let's see what they order for tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## austaspirant

Nehasingh said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So any one of these three can be used to prove functional English skills? Or we need to do all three?
> If only one than surely I will go for option 1 which is marksheets/degree. So please confirm.
> 
> I have one more query - will only markseet/degree would be fine or do I need to get transcripts from University?


You need to provide 1 + either 2 or 3, so 1 in combination of 2 or 3. Marksheet/degree are sufficient, though, university transcripts will also be good.


----------



## GUNBUN

Nehasingh said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So any one of these three can be used to prove functional English skills? Or we need to do all three?
> If only one than surely I will go for option 1 which is marksheets/degree. So please confirm.
> 
> I have one more query - will only markseet/degree would be fine or do I need to get transcripts from University?


It is like:

Marksheets+Degrees+Letter from college

or

PTE (overall 30)


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Today is a good day granting-wise. Congrats to all the new OZ PRs, and wish we join you soon if the sudden increase of processing pace continues (hopefully) ...


----------



## abhi2018

Received an IMMI Commencement email this morning.

Date of Lodgement: 08/01/2018
Date of Immi Commencement: 27/06/2018

Rest of the information is in my signature.


----------



## GUNBUN

*IMMI Assessment Commence*

Received "IMMI Assessment Commence" mail today at 6 A.M. IST

Status on Immi account is still "Received"


----------



## abhi2018

GUNBUN said:


> Received "IMMI Assessment Commence" mail today at 6 A.M. IST
> 
> Status on Immi account is still "Received"


Looks like we are in the same boat bro! Similar lodgement date as well.


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Received "IMMI Assessment Commence" mail today at 6 A.M. IST
> 
> 
> 
> Status on Immi account is still "Received"




Wow!! Congratulations bro.. Finally some movement in your case..
Told you, you will wake up with a grant mail. It’s not grant but something to cheer you up.. Best luck..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

abhi2018 said:


> Received an IMMI Commencement email this morning.
> 
> Date of Lodgement: 08/01/2018
> Date of Immi Commencement: 27/06/2018
> 
> Rest of the information is in my signature.



Thanks for the update Abhi.. Best luck.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinayagarwal

GUNBUN said:


> Received "IMMI Assessment Commence" mail today at 6 A.M. IST
> 
> 
> 
> Status on Immi account is still "Received"




Nice. Atleast some movement!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Wow!! Congratulations bro.. Finally some movement in your case..
> Told you, you will wake up with a grant mail. It’s not grant but something to cheer you up.. Best luck..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am out of Direct Grant Fantasy 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

maulikdoshi82 said:


> My Documents List:
> 
> My Attachments:
> 1. Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> a. My ACS Letter
> b. Wife's ACS Letter
> 
> 2. Character, Evidence of
> a. PCC obtained from Indian Passport Office
> 
> 3. Language Ability - English , Evidence of
> a. My PTE Scorecard
> b. Wife's PTE Scorecard
> 
> Idea of submitting Wife's ACS and PTE with my application was to reduce the timetaken by CO to look for her documents to calculate 5 points. Under her attachment list - it was not showing Skills Assessment (probably a glitch in the app for me.)
> 
> 4. Other Documents
> a. Photograph - As per Australian Visa Requirement
> b. Form 80
> c. Form 80 Part T Additional Addresses.
> 
> I had more addresses then it can fit in Form 80 but I submitted it anyways. After going through the forum I understood that it's required to show all addresses upto the duration so placed only the Additional Addresses and uploaded the document.
> 
> Form 80 & Part T were edited via PDF Write and signed via Apple Signature.
> 
> 5. Birth of Age, Evidence Of
> a. National ID Card - AADHAR
> b. National ID Card - AADHAR Post Address Update (As I had moved to a new address just before filing the VISA and hadn't updated AADHAR so changed it post visa lodgement)
> c. Passport (All Pages)
> d. Old Passport (All Pages)
> e. Marriage Certificate (Two things it shows - DOB and Marriage with deFacto Partner)
> f. PAN Card
> g. School Leaving Certificate
> 
> 6. Travel Document
> a. Passport showing all travel & visa records
> 6i. For recent travel following documents were submitted
> a. Boarding Pass
> b. US Embassy Letter
> 
> 7. Health Evidence
> a. EMedical Information Sheet - Post Completion (Sent on 20th June - Thanks to internationalcalnuck)
> 
> 8. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> a. All Marksheets/Transcripts - 10th, 12th, Graduation, Post Graduation
> b. All Certificates - SSC Board, HSC Board, University, Private College
> 
> 9. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
> a. Joining letter of all 4 companies
> b. Experience letter of all 3 companies (barring current)
> c. Promotion Letter of current company
> d. Increment Letter of current company received on Jan 2018
> e. Previous Company's stock options letter (Why?, Because I can.)
> f. Previous Company's salary increment letter (Just another proof)
> g. Payslips of Nov, Dec - 17 and Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, May - 2018. (Yep, added later)
> h. VoE Letter from two previous companies
> i. R&R Letter from one previous company and current company. (Got it from a VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> j. Bank Statement from 2009 onwards
> k. Form 26AS from 2009 onwards
> l. PF Statement from 2011 onwards.
> m. Payslip of previous company. Some random were found so uploaded.
> 
> 10. Form 1023 - Twice
> i. By mistake added my parents as dependents on the application.
> a. Filled up Form 1023 and provided Pension credit statement for both.
> ii. By mistake mentioned relevant experience of all the companies (which I thought is relevant to job code but later understood from newbienz that one should follow as per ACS).
> a. Filled up Form 1023 explaining that I want CO to calculate only according to ACS and ignore my relevant markings. (Looks like CO was happy with my answer as there isn't a CO Contact. Thank you newbienz).
> 
> Partner's Attachments.
> 1. Character, Evidence of
> PCC obtained from Indian Passport Office
> 
> 2. Health Evidence
> a. EMedical Information Sheet - Post Completion (Sent on 20th June - Thanks to internationalcalnuck)
> 
> 3. Birth of Age, Evidence Of
> a. National ID Card - AADHAR
> b. National ID Card - AADHAR Post Address Update (As I had moved to a new address just before filing the VISA and hadn't updated AADHAR so changed it post visa lodgement)
> c. Passport (All Pages)
> d. Old Passport (All Pages)
> e. PAN Card
> f. School Leaving Certificate
> 
> 4. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> a. Joing Bank Account Statement
> b. Marriage Certificate
> c. Family Album showing some pics of last 10 years.
> 
> 5. Language Ability - English , Evidence of
> a. Wife's PTE Scorecard
> 
> 6. Other Documents
> a. All organizations experience letter
> b. All organizations joining letter
> c. Marksheets from 10th Onwards
> d. Certificates from 10th Onwards
> e. Payslips of 3 organizations out of 6.
> f. R&R of 3 Software Organizations. 3 are non IT related so no R&Rs.
> g. Form 16 - Tax documents of the 3 software organizations.
> h. Photograph as per Visa requirements
> i. ACS Letter
> j. Form 80
> 
> Documents for Child
> 1. Birth or Age, Evidence of
> a. Passport
> b. Birth Certificate
> 
> 2. Health, Evidence of
> a. EMedical Information Sheet - Post Completion (Sent on 20th June - Thanks to internationalcalnuck)
> 
> 3. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> a. Bank Statement - Joint
> b. Photobook - Random pics of him growing over the years
> c. School Letter along with Phot (This we had taken during his AADHAR registration. Please don't ask school to give letters for VISA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> d. Travel Tickets - When we had travelled together.
> 
> 4. Other Documents
> a. Photograph as per Visa requirements



Thank you very much. What is form 1023? I haven't filled it. Also I have given the marriage certificate, nothing else as the agent didn't ask. I have traveled on B1 every year but don't have the boarding pass or tickets. My recent travel for vacation was in Dec. Again no boarding pass or ticket available.


----------



## NB

swatee25 said:


> Thank you very much. What is form 1023? I haven't filled it. Also I have given the marriage certificate, nothing else as the agent didn't ask. I have traveled on B1 every year but don't have the boarding pass or tickets. My recent travel for vacation was in Dec. Again no boarding pass or ticket available.


Form 1023 is a form you fill to inform the CO if you have given any wrong answer or information when submitting the application 

Don’t get paranoid with every document or form uploaded by every member
Each applicant situation is unique and many documents and forms are required only in those circumstances and may not be applicable in your case

Cheers


----------



## abhi2018

Same ! I was expecting a direct grant as well but doesn't look like now. Probs we are delayed by 4-6 weeks.



GUNBUN said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Congratulations bro.. Finally some movement in your case..
> Told you, you will wake up with a grant mail. It’s not grant but something to cheer you up.. Best luck..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I am out of Direct Grant Fantasy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

abhi2018 said:


> Same ! I was expecting a direct grant as well but doesn't look like now. Probs we are delayed by 4-6 weeks.


Dear seniors,

Is there any case reported on this forum where DG is given after Immi commencement mail.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Is there any case reported on this forum where DG is given after Immi commencement mail.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I don’t understand the fixation with direct grant
Are those with direct grants first class citizens in Australia and all others are second class ?

The grant letter does not mention anything about direct grant
It’s just a word coined on the forum to gloat

Left to me, I would ban the use of direct grant on the forum
It’s an absolutely misnomer
What is important is in how many days you got the grant and not direct
I have seen cases of 3 CO contact getting grant in a couple of months and directs grants coming after an year

Would you still want a direct grant !

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hi Ahmed,

What's your lodgement history? Can you put it in your history? 
ANZSCO Code, ITA date, lodgement date, etc?



Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Today is a good day granting-wise. Congrats to all the new OZ PRs, and wish we join you soon if the sudden increase of processing pace continues (hopefully) ...


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations.
Hopefully today can be another good day for 2018 applicants.



abhi2018 said:


> Received an IMMI Commencement email this morning.
> 
> Date of Lodgement: 08/01/2018
> Date of Immi Commencement: 27/06/2018
> 
> Rest of the information is in my signature.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Keep faith!

I'm looking at forum discussions about "IMMI Assessment Commence", they seem to be many months old. While some were reporting that it was still many months after receiving the e-mail they go their grant, they received the email fairly soon after their lodgement (i.e. 1 or 2 months), not 5-6months in your case.

Don't stress too much. But it at least seems like your application has moved from a dusty shelve and could be now waiting on someone's desk to review.




GUNBUN said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Is there any case reported on this forum where DG is given after Immi commencement mail.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

newbienz said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. What is form 1023? I haven't filled it. Also I have given the marriage certificate, nothing else as the agent didn't ask. I have traveled on B1 every year but don't have the boarding pass or tickets. My recent travel for vacation was in Dec. Again no boarding pass or ticket available.
> 
> 
> 
> Form 1023 is a form you fill to inform the CO if you have given any wrong answer or information when submitting the application
> 
> Don’t get paranoid with every document or form uploaded by every member
> Each applicant situation is unique and many documents and forms are required only in those circumstances and may not be applicable in your case
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

NB I am relieved. Thanks for your reply. I'm getting so much positive vibes and responses from this forum. Much love to all.


----------



## abhi2018

internationalcanuck said:


> Keep faith!
> 
> I'm looking at forum discussions about "IMMI Assessment Commence", they seem to be many months old. While some were reporting that it was still many months after receiving the e-mail they go their grant, they received the email fairly soon after their lodgement (i.e. 1 or 2 months), not 5-6months in your case.
> 
> Don't stress too much. But it at least seems like your application has moved from a dusty shelve and could be now waiting on someone's desk to review.


Looks like some of the applications are being picked up now. It is technically just a way to let the applicant know that their application has been picked up. Some COs do it and some don't.


----------



## internationalcanuck

1 grant came through today. Malaysian applicant lodged Jan. 20/2018


----------



## DHunter

I have the same problem and it stays for 1.5 months still.




newbienz said:


> Akon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, guys I have uploaded all the relevent doccuments in the Immi account and also got done with medical for myself, wife and my newborn but on the homepage of my application it still says “arrange health examinations” but under health section for 3 of us it says medical has been finalised.
> 
> Guys one more thing. I lodged my application on the 23of may 2018 and now while my application is in progress my Cpa assessment and english score has expired. Will CO ask for new english score and cpa assessment ?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Wait for a few days. The medical to be done notice should go away.its probably a glitch
> 
> 2. You only need to make sure the CPA assessment and English scores were valid on the day of invite.
> You need not do them again
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## DHunter

Oh snaps, I have another problem. I merged medical examination and it didn't link.




DHunter said:


> I have the same problem and it stays for 1.5 months still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, guys I have uploaded all the relevent doccuments in the Immi account and also got done with medical for myself, wife and my newborn but on the homepage of my application it still says “arrange health examinations” but under health section for 3 of us it says medical has been finalised.
> 
> Guys one more thing. I lodged my application on the 23of may 2018 and now while my application is in progress my Cpa assessment and english score has expired. Will CO ask for new english score and cpa assessment ?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Wait for a few days. The medical to be done notice should go away.its probably a glitch
> 
> 2. You only need to make sure the CPA assessment and English scores were valid on the day of invite.
> You need not do them again
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> 1 grant came through today. Malaysian applicant lodged Jan. 20/2018


2nd Grant for today also reported from India - 20 Jan.


----------



## black_swift

GUNBUN said:


> 2nd Grant for today also reported from India - 20 Jan.


3rd one also from India - 12th Jan, Offshore .


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

internationalcanuck said:


> Don't worry about the medical, there will be several days delay between when your medical file gets sent to DHA to match up with your visa application.
> Mine showed the same for maybe 10 days, even when emedical confirmed it was complete.
> Not sure about English scores and such...




Hey what is e medical
Is it some website where we can the med results



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

GUNBUN said:


> I am out of Direct Grant Fantasy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




Does this mean your process ing start Ed just now
You lodged 6 months ago



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018

Vineethmarkonda said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am out of Direct Grant Fantasy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean your process ing start Ed just now
> You lodged 6 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sounds like it just started. I received the same email today as well.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

newbienz said:


> I don’t understand the fixation with direct grant
> 
> Are those with direct grants first class citizens in Australia and all others are second class ?
> 
> 
> 
> The grant letter does not mention anything about direct grant
> 
> It’s just a word coined on the forum to gloat
> 
> 
> 
> Left to me, I would ban the use of direct grant on the forum
> 
> It’s an absolutely misnomer
> 
> What is important is in how many days you got the grant and not direct
> 
> I have seen cases of 3 CO contact getting grant in a couple of months and directs grants coming after an year
> 
> 
> 
> Would you still want a direct grant !
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Well said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meenakshi1402

Hello,

I am new to this forum and i have lodged 189 Visa in Jan 2018. I can see lot of people have got the grants. Congratulations!!

Can someone please help me in resolving my query.

Post paying visa fee my status is Received only, however i have received one immi assessment commencement email from GSM Adelaide.

I have uploaded all the docs including PCC and Medical. I am hoping to receive grant soon.

I am primary applicant and my husband is secondary applicant and we are not claiming any work ex points of my husband.

The current company of my husband wants to send him to Poland. We have no other option and he doesn't have any other job in the hand for now and no option to say no to the current company.

My husbands company is sponsoring work permit VISA Type D for Poland including me and willing to pay all the relocation and all types of expenses.

I need clarity on below points:

- Is it ok to apply for work permit or visa for any other country while you are already in process of Australian PR? 

- What will be the impact on 189 visa if we go ahead with Poland Visa?

- What will be the impact or challenges for Poland visa when we already have 189 visa in process?

- Before even starting the process for Poland visa what if we get 189 visa and travel to Australia to mark our entry? will it then be ok to apply for Poland visa?

- Can someone suggest any agent who can resolve these queries?

- Anything which i have not covered above or any scenario which could impact both type of visa's, please share your thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## GUNBUN

Meenakshi1402 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and i have lodged 189 Visa in Jan 2018. I can see lot of people have got the grants. Congratulations!!
> 
> Can someone please help me in resolving my query.
> 
> Post paying visa fee my status is Received only, however i have received one immi assessment commencement email from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> I have uploaded all the docs including PCC and Medical. I am hoping to receive grant soon.
> 
> I am primary applicant and my husband is secondary applicant and we are not claiming any work ex points of my husband.
> 
> The current company of my husband wants to send him to Poland. We have no other option and he doesn't have any other job in the hand for now and no option to say no to the current company.
> 
> My husbands company is sponsoring work permit VISA Type D for Poland including me and willing to pay all the relocation and all types of expenses.
> 
> I need clarity on below points:
> 
> - Is it ok to apply for work permit or visa for any other country while you are already in process of Australian PR?
> 
> - What will be the impact on 189 visa if we go ahead with Poland Visa?
> 
> - What will be the impact or challenges for Poland visa when we already have 189 visa in process?
> 
> - Before even starting the process for Poland visa what if we get 189 visa and travel to Australia to mark our entry? will it then be ok to apply for Poland visa?
> 
> - Can someone suggest any agent who can resolve these queries?
> 
> - Anything which i have not covered above or any scenario which could impact both type of visa's, please share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks.


Can you please share your detailed timeline here including when you received Immi commencement mail to make things more clear for us.

Regards,
GunBun


----------



## NB

Meenakshi1402 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and i have lodged 189 Visa in Jan 2018. I can see lot of people have got the grants. Congratulations!!
> 
> Can someone please help me in resolving my query.
> 
> Post paying visa fee my status is Received only, however i have received one immi assessment commencement email from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> I have uploaded all the docs including PCC and Medical. I am hoping to receive grant soon.
> 
> I am primary applicant and my husband is secondary applicant and we are not claiming any work ex points of my husband.
> 
> The current company of my husband wants to send him to Poland. We have no other option and he doesn't have any other job in the hand for now and no option to say no to the current company.
> 
> My husbands company is sponsoring work permit VISA Type D for Poland including me and willing to pay all the relocation and all types of expenses.
> 
> I need clarity on below points:
> 
> - Is it ok to apply for work permit or visa for any other country while you are already in process of Australian PR?
> 
> - What will be the impact on 189 visa if we go ahead with Poland Visa?
> 
> - What will be the impact or challenges for Poland visa when we already have 189 visa in process?
> 
> - Before even starting the process for Poland visa what if we get 189 visa and travel to Australia to mark our entry? will it then be ok to apply for Poland visa?
> 
> - Can someone suggest any agent who can resolve these queries?
> 
> - Anything which i have not covered above or any scenario which could impact both type of visa's, please share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks.


You are getting paranoid for no reason at all

Your 189 will be processed with the same speed no matter where you are , and how many other countries PR you have applied for 

You just have to ensure that in case of a verification call in your absence from india, the AHC gets a positive response from your employer .
Also you should have access to the documents, in case the CO asks for any additional evidence

The second point to be kept in mind is that you may have to do the IED at even a short notice 

If you are comfortable with these 2 points, you can move to Poland wherever and whenever you want freely

Impact of Australian PR or Australian pending application on Poland visa, is better asked on the Poland forum.
But logically, it should not be a problem 
I already had 2 PRs when I applied for Australian PR, and yet did not face any problem in getting it in a record time 

Lastly, keep the CO informed at all times of your travel plans, in case he needs to contact you 

We have an active indian member on the forum currently in Poland, in case you need any help

Cheers


----------



## devmech

We both are sailing in the same boat
189, 75 pts, 23 march
With the current trend I hope to get it by the end of July and I suppose you won't be too far..


Akriti2289 said:


> Hey Congratulations to all who got their grants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my 189 on 22nd April with 75 points.
> For all those who are following the ongoing grant trends, can u guys give an idea about when should i be expecting my grant if everything goes fine?


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> Can you please share your detailed timeline here including when you received Immi commencement mail to make things more clear for us.
> 
> Regards,
> GunBun


Hi Meenakshi,

Though you have received satisfactory answer for your query, you can still share your timeline (i.e. anzsco,points,lodgement date,commencement date,etc.) for the benefit of people who are waiting here and not moving to poland 

TIA,
GunBun


----------



## Gary07

Sanroc said:


> Hi guys,we received our invite on September 20 2017,submitted all our do uments on October 12 2017,CO contact and we responded by December 7 2017,ever since no response from the CO and it's been more than 8}months and we are still waiting...Any idea when we can expect the grant?189 visa 261111


Hi,

You're not alone..I too have a similar situation:

Application Lodged: 10 Oct 2017
CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 (for Form 80 and spouse's functional English proof)
Additional docs uploaded: 25 Jan 2018 (spouse's IELTS took time)

Still waiting, checking my emails everyday, hoping to see good news some day.


----------



## GUNBUN

black_swift said:


> 3rd one also from India - 12th Jan, Offshore .


Not a bad day so far.....5 grants on immitracker.

Unfortunately no one discussing today


----------



## masterblaster81

Sanroc said:


> Hi guys,we received our invite on September 20 2017,submitted all our do uments on October 12 2017,CO contact and we responded by December 7 2017,ever since no response from the CO and it's been more than 8}months and we are still waiting...Any idea when we can expect the grant?189 visa 261111


Applied on 4th October 2017 and still waiting for outcome. 


Regards


----------



## sanketmohanty

Hi Guys,

Been following this forum from quite some time. I had lodged my application and paid my fees on 12th Jan 2018 via my agent.

Mine was a peculiar case in that we had received 190 invite from both Vic and NSW but with few months gap. My agent contacted case officer and got it converted to 189 post which we went ahead with lodgement and payment. During his interaction with CO, they had some queries which were addressed.

Now waiting for the grant, but wanted to know from members are there chances of further queries (CO contact) as well? 

When can we expect the grant considering medicals,PCC and other docs have been uploaded to the T.

My wife is the primary applicant though.

Thanks...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sanketmohanty said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been following this forum from quite some time. I had lodged my application and paid my fees on 12th Jan 2018 via my agent.
> 
> Mine was a peculiar case in that we had received 190 invite from both Vic and NSW but with few months gap. My agent contacted case officer and got it converted to 189 post which we went ahead with lodgement and payment. During his interaction with CO, they had some queries which were addressed.
> 
> Now waiting for the grant, but wanted to know from members are there chances of further queries (CO contact) as well?
> 
> When can we expect the grant considering medicals,PCC and other docs have been uploaded to the T.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant though.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Wow

Your agent can get a 190 invite converted to 189 ?

Can we have the name of the agent ?

Moreover If he is actually that resourceful, you should have got the grant long back

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

All the people that got grants yesterday don't need to chat...hence why the forum has gone quiet lol

I think everyone is taking a wait-and-see approach to determine how consistent DHA will be from now on.



GUNBUN said:


> Not a bad day so far.....5 grants on immitracker.
> 
> Unfortunately no one discussing today


----------



## Vinayagarwal

internationalcanuck said:


> All the people that got grants yesterday don't need to chat...hence why the forum has gone quiet lol
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone is taking a wait-and-see approach to determine how consistent DHA will be from now on.




Today seems to be much quieter in terms of number of grants as well.. only a few today. Hopefully they pickup the pace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Hi,

1023 - Notification of Incorrect Answers - As I had found that by mistake I provided wrong answers for 2 points, I preemptively updated my case by filing 1023. You won't need it if there isn't any mistake in your application.

It's perfectly fine if you don't have documents. Idea here is to provide as many proofs as possible (for e.g. I provided two photologs - why? Reason is people may look different from their passport over the age especially kids.). 

Quoting DIBP - "We may make a decision on your application without requesting additional information. You should provide us with all the information you feel is relevant" It's upto you to figure out whether do you have more documents for relevant point. If so, provide it as it just adds more credibility. Have they asked for it? - No. 



swatee25 said:


> Thank you very much. What is form 1023? I haven't filled it. Also I have given the marriage certificate, nothing else as the agent didn't ask. I have traveled on B1 every year but don't have the boarding pass or tickets. My recent travel for vacation was in Dec. Again no boarding pass or ticket available.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

There are five grants and quite a few IMMI emails for 189. I would say more than decent day at DIBP 



Vinayagarwal said:


> Today seems to be much quieter in terms of number of grants as well.. only a few today. Hopefully they pickup the pace.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Ha ha - True. Need to prepare CV now  



internationalcanuck said:


> All the people that got grants yesterday don't need to chat...hence why the forum has gone quiet lol
> 
> I think everyone is taking a wait-and-see approach to determine how consistent DHA will be from now on.


----------



## GUNBUN

maulikdoshi82 said:


> There are five grants and quite a few IMMI emails for 189. I would say more than decent day at DIBP


What I have understood after reading through various places in last 3-4 hours, there are 3 stages of Immigration status.

1.Direct Grant - In this scenario, we are average frustrated and hopeful that we will get grant next morning.

2.CO contact - In this scenario, we are slightly less frustrated. We know we have supplied document that CO has asked for and can expect grant after 28-31 days.

3.Immi commencement mail - This is between 1 & 2 and by far the worst case scenario, It's like "Why me", "I haven't done wrong to anybody", "i do not smoke/drink - still me". This stage is like cancer - will kill you each day, each min, each second.

I woke today morning at 6 A.m. IST to see this option 3. above. my situation is same as those of Sep-17/Oct-17.

DHA's inability to deliver grants efficiently has changed lives of many here.


----------



## 2018aspirant

Gary07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You're not alone..I too have a similar situation:
> 
> Application Lodged: 10 Oct 2017
> CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 (for Form 80 and spouse's functional English proof)
> Additional docs uploaded: 25 Jan 2018 (spouse's IELTS took time)
> 
> Still waiting, checking my emails everyday, hoping to see good news some day.


Similar (rather worse situation here)... 

Lodgement date: 29th August
CO Contact: 1st October
Additional details provided: 30th October

Current status: waiting.....


----------



## maulikdoshi82

GUNBUN said:


> What I have understood after reading through various places in last 3-4 hours, there are 3 stages of Immigration status.
> 
> 1.Direct Grant - In this scenario, we are average frustrated and hopeful that we will get grant next morning.
> 
> 2.CO contact - In this scenario, we are slightly less frustrated. We know we have supplied document that CO has asked for and can expect grant after 28-31 days.
> 
> 3.Immi commencement mail - This is between 1 & 2 and by far the worst case scenario, It's like "Why me", "I haven't done wrong to anybody", "i do not smoke/drink - still me". This stage is like cancer - will kill you each day, each min, each second.
> 
> I woke today morning at 6 A.m. IST to see this option 3. above. my situation is same as those of Sep-17/Oct-17.
> 
> DHA's inability to deliver grants efficiently has changed lives of many here.


Hei bro, I know I haven't gone through what you're feeling as of now but still trying.

1. There is a case where Immi Commencement had come on 12th may and the grant came by 1st June. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=14507465

2. Line written in Immi Commencement is simply - your application is in process and no additional documents are required as of now. Probably your CO thought you may upload some more documents hence provided you with an In Process email. In a way - it just shows it's in progress. 

So cheer up, there are people since long who haven't even got commencement email and co contact either. You'll definitely here soon. Probably they just sent your application to higher up or something.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Hei bro, I know I haven't gone through what you're feeling as of now but still trying.
> 
> 1. There is a case where Immi Commencement had come on 12th may and the grant came by 1st June.
> People who received "IMMI Assessment Commence" email, post here! (2017 Onwards) - Page 5
> 
> 2. Line written in Immi Commencement is simply - your application is in process and no additional documents are required as of now. Probably your CO thought you may upload some more documents hence provided you with an In Process email. In a way - it just shows it's in progress.
> 
> So cheer up, there are people since long who haven't even got commencement email and co contact either. You'll definitely here soon. Probably they just sent your application to higher up or something.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


What I am going thorough if I express here then people would blame me for making this forum another Quora.

The case that you have highlighted above is Chinese - onshore and no one needs further explanation.

Thanks for your encouragement maulik and all the best for your future.

R.I.P.
GunBun


----------



## Ismiya

Please can u explain what u mean e medical information sheet?


maulikdoshi82 said:


> My Documents List:
> 
> My Attachments:
> 1. Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> a. My ACS Letter
> b. Wife's ACS Letter
> 
> 2. Character, Evidence of
> a. PCC obtained from Indian Passport Office
> 
> 3. Language Ability - English , Evidence of
> a. My PTE Scorecard
> b. Wife's PTE Scorecard
> 
> Idea of submitting Wife's ACS and PTE with my application was to reduce the timetaken by CO to look for her documents to calculate 5 points. Under her attachment list - it was not showing Skills Assessment (probably a glitch in the app for me.)
> 
> 4. Other Documents
> a. Photograph - As per Australian Visa Requirement
> b. Form 80
> c. Form 80 Part T Additional Addresses.
> 
> I had more addresses then it can fit in Form 80 but I submitted it anyways. After going through the forum I understood that it's required to show all addresses upto the duration so placed only the Additional Addresses and uploaded the document.
> 
> Form 80 & Part T were edited via PDF Write and signed via Apple Signature.
> 
> 5. Birth of Age, Evidence Of
> a. National ID Card - AADHAR
> b. National ID Card - AADHAR Post Address Update (As I had moved to a new address just before filing the VISA and hadn't updated AADHAR so changed it post visa lodgement)
> c. Passport (All Pages)
> d. Old Passport (All Pages)
> e. Marriage Certificate (Two things it shows - DOB and Marriage with deFacto Partner)
> f. PAN Card
> g. School Leaving Certificate
> 
> 6. Travel Document
> a. Passport showing all travel & visa records
> 6i. For recent travel following documents were submitted
> a. Boarding Pass
> b. US Embassy Letter
> 
> 7. Health Evidence
> a. EMedical Information Sheet - Post Completion (Sent on 20th June - Thanks to internationalcalnuck)
> 
> 8. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> a. All Marksheets/Transcripts - 10th, 12th, Graduation, Post Graduation
> b. All Certificates - SSC Board, HSC Board, University, Private College
> 
> 9. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
> a. Joining letter of all 4 companies
> b. Experience letter of all 3 companies (barring current)
> c. Promotion Letter of current company
> d. Increment Letter of current company received on Jan 2018
> e. Previous Company's stock options letter (Why?, Because I can.)
> f. Previous Company's salary increment letter (Just another proof)
> g. Payslips of Nov, Dec - 17 and Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, May - 2018. (Yep, added later)
> h. VoE Letter from two previous companies
> i. R&R Letter from one previous company and current company. (Got it from a VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> j. Bank Statement from 2009 onwards
> k. Form 26AS from 2009 onwards
> l. PF Statement from 2011 onwards.
> m. Payslip of previous company. Some random were found so uploaded.
> 
> 10. Form 1023 - Twice
> i. By mistake added my parents as dependents on the application.
> a. Filled up Form 1023 and provided Pension credit statement for both.
> ii. By mistake mentioned relevant experience of all the companies (which I thought is relevant to job code but later understood from newbienz that one should follow as per ACS).
> a. Filled up Form 1023 explaining that I want CO to calculate only according to ACS and ignore my relevant markings. (Looks like CO was happy with my answer as there isn't a CO Contact. Thank you newbienz).
> 
> Partner's Attachments.
> 1. Character, Evidence of
> PCC obtained from Indian Passport Office
> 
> 2. Health Evidence
> a. EMedical Information Sheet - Post Completion (Sent on 20th June - Thanks to internationalcalnuck)
> 
> 3. Birth of Age, Evidence Of
> a. National ID Card - AADHAR
> b. National ID Card - AADHAR Post Address Update (As I had moved to a new address just before filing the VISA and hadn't updated AADHAR so changed it post visa lodgement)
> c. Passport (All Pages)
> d. Old Passport (All Pages)
> e. PAN Card
> f. School Leaving Certificate
> 
> 4. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> a. Joing Bank Account Statement
> b. Marriage Certificate
> c. Family Album showing some pics of last 10 years.
> 
> 5. Language Ability - English , Evidence of
> a. Wife's PTE Scorecard
> 
> 6. Other Documents
> a. All organizations experience letter
> b. All organizations joining letter
> c. Marksheets from 10th Onwards
> d. Certificates from 10th Onwards
> e. Payslips of 3 organizations out of 6.
> f. R&R of 3 Software Organizations. 3 are non IT related so no R&Rs.
> g. Form 16 - Tax documents of the 3 software organizations.
> h. Photograph as per Visa requirements
> i. ACS Letter
> j. Form 80
> 
> Documents for Child
> 1. Birth or Age, Evidence of
> a. Passport
> b. Birth Certificate
> 
> 2. Health, Evidence of
> a. EMedical Information Sheet - Post Completion (Sent on 20th June - Thanks to internationalcalnuck)
> 
> 3. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> a. Bank Statement - Joint
> b. Photobook - Random pics of him growing over the years
> c. School Letter along with Phot (This we had taken during his AADHAR registration. Please don't ask school to give letters for VISA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> d. Travel Tickets - When we had travelled together.
> 
> 4. Other Documents
> a. Photograph as per Visa requirements


----------



## internationalcanuck

GUNBUN,
Don't say R.I.P yet, only if your visa is refused.

Remember what you are reading on forums are people who may be an unusual case. 
We cannot automatically assume your e-mail means it will be delayed, since the people who claim to have waited a long time for a grant after the e-mail, maybe would have still waited a long time for a grant even if they didn't receive the e-mail.

It seems from long time forum users, that the letter doesn't mean anything in terms of timeline, because it's not a required e-mail for COs to send out when they pick up a case.

Hang in there buddy! You'll be eating meat pies, and feeding kangaroos eventually!



GUNBUN said:


> What I am going thorough if I express here then people would blame me for making this forum another Quora.
> 
> The case that you have highlighted above is Chinese - onshore and no one needs further explanation.
> 
> Thanks for your encouragement maulik and all the best for your future.
> 
> R.I.P.
> GunBun


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> GUNBUN,
> Don't say R.I.P yet, only if your visa is refused.
> 
> Remember what you are reading on forums are people who may be an unusual case.
> We cannot automatically assume your e-mail means it will be delayed, since the people who claim to have waited a long time for a grant after the e-mail, maybe would have still waited a long time for a grant even if they didn't receive the e-mail.
> 
> It seems from long time forum users, that the letter doesn't mean anything in terms of timeline, because it's not a required e-mail for COs to send out when they pick up a case.
> 
> Hang in there buddy! You'll be eating meat pies, and feeding kangaroos eventually!


Thanks internationalcanuck and Maulik.

Just because of these kind of people it is really difficult to leave this forum without having a grant in hand.lol.

Cheers,
GunBun

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

When you went for your medical, I'm assuming you printed out a sheet from the emedical website to take to the doctors?

After you've done your medical, the hospital sends it electronically to DHA.
After it's been sent to DHA, log into your emedical account and go to "print information sheet". You will see the same document as before, except now it will say all the tests were completed, and the date the information was sent to DHA.
It will assist the Case Officer to quickly find your emedical file, in case two people have the same name, or you since renewed your passport, etc that might make it harder to locate your file.

Hope this helps! 




Ismiya said:


> Please can u explain what u mean e medical information sheet?


----------



## internationalcanuck

They're busy booking their plane tickets lol



maulikdoshi82 said:


> Ha ha - True. Need to prepare CV now


----------



## internationalcanuck

If you've been waiting that long, you should really call them to follow up.
Your case was picked and assigned a CO, you provided the information, they should have been able to respond within a month.



2018aspirant said:


> Similar (rather worse situation here)...
> 
> Lodgement date: 29th August
> CO Contact: 1st October
> Additional details provided: 30th October
> 
> Current status: waiting.....


----------



## Ismiya

Thank you so much for ur great response!! 😊😊And If u have any idea under which document type we have to attach it?🤪


internationalcanuck said:


> When you went for your medical, I'm assuming you printed out a sheet from the emedical website to take to the doctors?
> 
> After you've done your medical, the hospital sends it electronically to DHA.
> After it's been sent to DHA, log into your emedical account and go to "print information sheet". You will see the same document as before, except now it will say all the tests were completed, and the date the information was sent to DHA.
> It will assist the Case Officer to quickly find your emedical file, in case two people have the same name, or you since renewed your passport, etc that might make it harder to locate your file.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please can u explain what u mean e medical information sheet?
Click to expand...


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Dude, I just mentioned that from where you picked up the query 

7. Health Evidence. Login to your Immi Account - you'll have the same option there. 


Ismiya said:


> Thank you so much for ur great response!! 😊😊And If u have any idea under which document type we have to attach it?🤪


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Keep singing the 3 Idiots Song - "Jane Nahi Denge Tujhe...  " 


GUNBUN said:


> Thanks internationalcanuck and Maulik.
> 
> Just because of these kind of people it is really difficult to leave this forum without having a grant in hand.lol.
> 
> Cheers,
> GunBun
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Yes but i m asking what we have to select from document type? Is that medical clearance or other ☹ ?


maulikdoshi82 said:


> Dude, I just mentioned that from where you picked up the query
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Health Evidence. Login to your Immi Account - you'll have the same option there.
> 
> 
> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for ur great response!! 😊😊And If u have any idea under which document type we have to attach it?🤪
Click to expand...


----------



## internationalcanuck

I uploaded it under "other". As it's not really a clearance certificate. I think some people put it under a different category, but don't worry too much, just give the file an obvious name like "emedical_completion_confirmation.pdf"




Ismiya said:


> Yes but i m asking what we have to select from document type? Is that medical clearance or other ☹ ?


----------



## KVK

GUNBUN said:


> Thanks internationalcanuck and Maulik.
> 
> Just because of these kind of people it is really difficult to leave this forum without having a grant in hand.lol.
> 
> Cheers,
> GunBun
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Hey GunBun,

I would really advise you to check with your present employer if they got an employment verification email.


----------



## farahnisar

srapdy said:


> Happy to share the news that we got the grant today (myself, spouse and kid). This forum has been very helpful. Thank you. I wish quick grants for everyone who is waiting. Keep your hopes high and your golden email is not far-off.
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6-Feb-2018
> 
> Direct grant: 26-Jun-2018


Hey many congrats, wanted to ask you a couple of questions. 

1) When did your application status change from Received to something else? 
2) Did you upload Police Character Certificate and Medical Examination reports without anyone asking for them? Or did you wait for CO to contact you before you do that?

I submitted my application on Feb 16th and uploaded all relevant education, experience and IELTS docs etc to the application. But my application status hasnt changed, its still in the Received state.

I havent uploaded my PCC and medical yet, because I am told that the time to enter Australia relates to when you had your Medical checkup. So I wanted to wait for some progress on the application before I upload that.


----------



## internationalcanuck

If you have them, then upload them, you aren't helping your application out by just leaving in your computer.
Your entry date is based on the date shown on the PCCs and medical form, not the date that you upload it to immiaccount.

For example, let's say your PCC expires on Aug. 1st, 2018. (you received your PCC with a date of Aug. 1st 2017, DHA considers PCCS valid for 1 year from the date noted on the PCC, regardless of any expiry written on the PCC from your police)
- CO contacts you on July 25th and tells you to submit the PCC. 
- You submit the PCC on July 26th.
- CO will give you a grant, and an entry day saying before Aug. 1st - only 6 days away.

Just upload them so you don't have to worry about it, upload date doesn't affect entry date.



farahnisar said:


> Hey many congrats, wanted to ask you a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) When did your application status change from Received to something else?
> 2) Did you upload Police Character Certificate and Medical Examination reports without anyone asking for them? Or did you wait for CO to contact you before you do that?
> 
> I submitted my application on Feb 16th and uploaded all relevant education, experience and IELTS docs etc to the application. But my application status hasnt changed, its still in the Received state.
> 
> I havent uploaded my PCC and medical yet, because I am told that the time to enter Australia relates to when you had your Medical checkup. So I wanted to wait for some progress on the application before I upload that.


----------



## GUNBUN

KVK said:


> Hey GunBun,
> 
> I would really advise you to check with your present employer if they got an employment verification email.


Ok done.

However not all immi assessment mail are linked to employment verification.

2 people have reported here with Jan-18 lodgement who received this mail but they haven't claimed any points for employment.


Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Well you can add a new line to your signature now lol

Immi assessment e-mail: dd/mm/yyyy



GUNBUN said:


> Ok done.
> 
> However not all immi assessment mail are linked to employment verification.
> 
> 2 people have reported here with Jan-18 lodgement who received this mail but they haven't claimed any points for employment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Might be from same case officer/team.


GUNBUN said:


> Ok done.
> 
> However not all immi assessment mail are linked to employment verification.
> 
> 2 people have reported here with Jan-18 lodgement who received this mail but they haven't claimed any points for employment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Well you can add a new line to your signature now lol
> 
> Immi assessment e-mail: dd/mm/yyyy


Immi assessment mail is used as nuclear weapon to discourage applicants nowadays.

It is a threat to humankind. It can put once case in coma.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Too much drama from you today! :smash:
lol



GUNBUN said:


> Immi assessment mail is used as nuclear weapon to discourage applicants nowadays.
> 
> It is a threat to humankind. It can put once case in coma.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanroc

Can the agent speak to the CO to understand status?It's been more than 8months,CO has not responded to the follow up email sent 1.5weeks ago.261111


----------



## NB

Sanroc said:


> Can the agent speak to the CO to understand status?It's been more than 8months,CO has not responded to the follow up email sent 1.5weeks ago.261111


I don’t know if even agents are allowed to contact the CO directly 

Direct applicants have to rely on replies from the call centre

Your agent will know better was are his options

Cheers


----------



## Sanroc

Thank you for your response


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Too much drama from you today! :smash:
> lol


You are right internationalcanuck!

It seems like a time has come for me to take a break from this forum. I spend 5-6 hours each day here & I am obsessed with it.

My dream to get a DG after 6 months wait has ended today & I am still nowhere. The hard reality is that it takes minimum 2 months for a case to get finalized after getting Immi assessment mail. 

Who knows if I get grant after you & Rahul


----------



## srapdy

I agree. If you have done PCC and medical already, upload them. It is true that IED is going to be one year from the earliest of dates on your PCCs and medicals. Unless you are thinking to delay your relocation to Australia on purpose, I would not recommend waiting for a CO to contact you. What is interesting is that my IED is only based on my medicals and not on any of the PCCs (all of PCCs were completed before medical date). But I don't think this is common. I just feel I got lucky.



internationalcanuck said:


> If you have them, then upload them, you aren't helping your application out by just leaving in your computer.
> Your entry date is based on the date shown on the PCCs and medical form, not the date that you upload it to immiaccount.
> 
> For example, let's say your PCC expires on Aug. 1st, 2018. (you received your PCC with a date of Aug. 1st 2017, DHA considers PCCS valid for 1 year from the date noted on the PCC, regardless of any expiry written on the PCC from your police)
> - CO contacts you on July 25th and tells you to submit the PCC.
> - You submit the PCC on July 26th.
> - CO will give you a grant, and an entry day saying before Aug. 1st - only 6 days away.
> 
> Just upload them so you don't have to worry about it, upload date doesn't affect entry date.


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> You are right internationalcanuck!
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like a time has come for me to take a break from this forum. I spend 5-6 hours each day here & I am obsessed with it.
> 
> 
> 
> My dream to get a DG after 6 months wait has ended today & I am still nowhere. The hard reality is that it takes minimum 2 months for a case to get finalized after getting Immi assessment mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows if I get grant after you & Rahul




Hold on buddy.. You are overthinking the system itself.
Grant is going to take its own time and you know that. You are very close to get it.. Just don’t be impatient now after waiting for 6 long months..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pawikan

Received visa grant yesterday, I don't have an immitracker account but I frequent this forum which I must say really helped me get by every day of waiting. Wish everyone here the best!

ANZSCO 261111 - 75 POINTS
Lodged: 5-Feb-2018
Granted: 27-Jun-2018
Offshore


----------



## sam99a

Pawikan said:


> Received visa grant yesterday, I don't have an immitracker account but I frequent this forum which I must say really helped me get by every day of waiting. Wish everyone here the best!
> 
> ANZSCO 261111 - 75 POINTS
> Lodged: 5-Feb-2018
> Granted: 27-Jun-2018
> Offshore


Hey congratulations. What's your country of residence if I may ask


----------



## Pawikan

sam99a said:


> Hey congratulations. What's your country of residence if I may ask


Philippines. @sam99a


----------



## andyrent

Hi All 
Sadly, I got the CO contact today asking for below information:

1> Online Form 80 - can you please tell me where I need to fill this and upload ? 

2> Police Clearance Certificate (India), I am currently residing in Singapore for the last 10 years and I had uploaded the Character certificate from Indian High Commission. 
I really don't know why they are asking for this.

Few queries please - if someone could help, I am really very sad with this mail:

1) Can I contact the case officer and tell her that I have already uploaded the character certificate from Indian High Commission for India, why is she asking again ? 

2) Any idea how long it will take now to get the grant ? 

Bad day for me...


----------



## rahul7star

andyrent said:


> Hi All
> Sadly, I got the CO contact today asking for below information:
> 
> 1> Online Form 80 - can you please tell me where I need to fill this and upload ?
> 
> 2> Police Clearance Certificate (India), I am currently residing in Singapore for the last 10 years and I had uploaded the Character certificate from Indian High Commission.
> I really don't know why they are asking for this.
> 
> Few queries please - if someone could help, I am really very sad with this mail:
> 
> 1) Can I contact the case officer and tell her that I have already uploaded the character certificate from Indian High Commission for India, why is she asking again ?
> 
> 2) Any idea how long it will take now to get the grant ?
> 
> Bad day for me...


OMG why they asked Police Clearance Certificate (India)...I also did the same from singapore Indian High Commission.....damn now I started worrying more n more 


But many ppl follow same way and got PR ...so you should reply them you did from singapore Indian High Commission.


form 80 link : https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/forms/documents/80.pdf


----------



## jebinson

I did the same, I got my Indian PCC from BLSindia.

Pdf file might have been corrupted, just reattach the same file. See if your name and other details are correct.


andyrent said:


> Hi All
> Sadly, I got the CO contact today asking for below information:
> 
> 1> Online Form 80 - can you please tell me where I need to fill this and upload ?
> 
> 2> Police Clearance Certificate (India), I am currently residing in Singapore for the last 10 years and I had uploaded the Character certificate from Indian High Commission.
> I really don't know why they are asking for this.
> 
> Few queries please - if someone could help, I am really very sad with this mail:
> 
> 1) Can I contact the case officer and tell her that I have already uploaded the character certificate from Indian High Commission for India, why is she asking again ?
> 
> 2) Any idea how long it will take now to get the grant ?
> 
> Bad day for me...


----------



## andyrent

jebinson said:


> I did the same, I got my Indian PCC from BLSindia.
> 
> Pdf file might have been corrupted, just reattach the same file. See if your name and other details are correct.


I uploaded it as JPG format, they accepted Singapore Police Certificate but did not accept BLS certificate . 

Do you know how to reply to them ? 

Any idea how long it will take now if I complete the form 80 and upload ?


----------



## foxes

Pawikan said:


> Received visa grant yesterday, I don't have an immitracker account but I frequent this forum which I must say really helped me get by every day of waiting. Wish everyone here the best!
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 261111 - 75 POINTS
> 
> Lodged: 5-Feb-2018
> 
> Granted: 27-Jun-2018
> 
> Offshore




Congrats! Did you claim points for experience? If so, do you know if they did employment verification for your case?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

congratulations!



Pawikan said:


> Received visa grant yesterday, I don't have an immitracker account but I frequent this forum which I must say really helped me get by every day of waiting. Wish everyone here the best!
> 
> ANZSCO 261111 - 75 POINTS
> Lodged: 5-Feb-2018
> Granted: 27-Jun-2018
> Offshore


----------



## internationalcanuck

GUNBUN:

There's only 600 ITAs starting to be issued per month back in Dec./2017. So the grants should start picking up.

Thery're only about 20% of the way of the way through January lodgements at this stage. You're not the only one, you're the norm. Just remember for every 1 person on this forum who said "yay! I got my grant today, lodged in Jan. 2018!" - There's 5 people who didn't and are silently waiting.



GUNBUN said:


> You are right internationalcanuck!
> 
> It seems like a time has come for me to take a break from this forum. I spend 5-6 hours each day here & I am obsessed with it.
> 
> My dream to get a DG after 6 months wait has ended today & I am still nowhere. The hard reality is that it takes minimum 2 months for a case to get finalized after getting Immi assessment mail.
> 
> Who knows if I get grant after you & Rahul


----------



## Gary07

internationalcanuck said:


> If you've been waiting that long, you should really call them to follow up.
> Your case was picked and assigned a CO, you provided the information, they should have been able to respond within a month.


I tried to call them when I had to inform them about a delay with uploading my spouse's Language test results (after CO asked me to send all docs within 4 weeks), I kept waiting forever in the queue and couldn't get a chance to talk to anyone.
That makes me think that I'll have a similar experience again if I call to follow-up


----------



## internationalcanuck

Keep trying...it's your application afterall.... these government workers reviewing applications have no incentive to rush...
For them your application is just another peace of paper out of thousands they stare at every day, but for you it's something that will change your life.



Gary07 said:


> I tried to call them when I had to inform them about a delay with uploading my spouse's Language test results (after CO asked me to send all docs within 4 weeks), I kept waiting forever in the queue and couldn't get a chance to talk to anyone.
> That makes me think that I'll have a similar experience again if I call to follow-up


----------



## NB

Gary07 said:


> I tried to call them when I had to inform them about a delay with uploading my spouse's Language test results (after CO asked me to send all docs within 4 weeks), I kept waiting forever in the queue and couldn't get a chance to talk to anyone.
> That makes me think that I'll have a similar experience again if I call to follow-up


The trick is to call at exactly 9AM

The chances of getting someone on the line are highest

Cheers


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

Hi all,
I got a CO contact today requesting more information. When I look at the attachment, they are asking for 
*Evidence of competent English- require access to verify PTE scores*
I'm claiming 20 pts for PTE. Got 79+ in all sections.
I have verified in PTEwebsite that they have sent the scores to DIBP already. Now CO is asking me to send again. What should I do now? I have also attached my PTE score which uploading the documents in IMMIaccount. 
Can someone please advise on what should I do for this?

My timeline
Lodgement date: 18-Jan-2018
261313, 75 pts, Offshore (India)
CO contact: 28-Jun-2018
CO team: Michael, Adelaide


----------



## internationalcanuck

Exactly.
The waiting to upload them doesn't change anything.
The danger is getting your PCCs/medicals done too early could be a problem in your life (especially if you already have a job you need to give notice to, and/or need to save money to pay for the flights). If those aren't a problem and you can afford to book a flight at the last minute, then it's not an issue. But I think for most people we would need more then just a week or two planning before leaving for Australia.




srapdy said:


> I agree. If you have done PCC and medical already, upload them. It is true that IED is going to be one year from the earliest of dates on your PCCs and medicals. Unless you are thinking to delay your relocation to Australia on purpose, I would not recommend waiting for a CO to contact you. What is interesting is that my IED is only based on my medicals and not on any of the PCCs (all of PCCs were completed before medical date). But I don't think this is common. I just feel I got lucky.


----------



## NB

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Hi all,
> I got a CO contact today requesting more information. When I look at the attachment, they are asking for
> *Evidence of competent English- require access to verify PTE scores*
> I'm claiming 20 pts for PTE. Got 79+ in all sections.
> I have verified in PTEwebsite that they have sent the scores to DIBP already. Now CO is asking me to send again. What should I do now? I have also attached my PTE score which uploading the documents in IMMIaccount.
> Can someone please advise on what should I do for this?
> 
> My timeline
> Lodgement date: 18-Jan-2018
> 261313, 75 pts, Offshore (India)
> CO contact: 28-Jun-2018
> CO team: Michael, Adelaide


When you give the instructions to PTE to send your scores to DHA , You get a confirmation email

Did you save that email ?

Cheers


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

newbienz said:


> When you give the instructions to PTE to send your scores to DHA , You get a confirmation email
> 
> Did you save that email ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes I have that email. Should I attach that confirmation email in IMMI account?

Thanks.


----------



## NB

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Yes I have that email. Should I attach that confirmation email in IMMI account?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes

You should also attach the same and send it to the CO , if you have his email id

Cheers


----------



## hrpritz

newbienz said:


> Gary07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to call them when I had to inform them about a delay with uploading my spouse's Language test results (after CO asked me to send all docs within 4 weeks), I kept waiting forever in the queue and couldn't get a chance to talk to anyone.
> That makes me think that I'll have a similar experience again if I call to follow-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is to call at exactly 9AM
> 
> The chances of getting someone on the line are highest
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I called at around 10:30 IST and got through the call after 20 minutes wait.
But got.no help from them.
Simple reply that your application is in process. And I called after 9 months of my application.


----------



## austaspirant

*No Grant Reported Today*

Looks like DHA again goes on vacation mode, no grants display till now on immitracker.


----------



## GUNBUN

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Yes I have that email. Should I attach that confirmation email in IMMI account?
> 
> Thanks.


Few days back, 

I have insisted everyone here to attach this PTE confirmation mail pdf into immiaccount.

Similarly, Internationalcanuck has explained to attach Medical confirmation pdf from e-client site into immiaccount.

This could save from CO contact.

However, that time few people laughed here stating that such suggestions are comparable to "preserving taxi receipt that you went to medical center & uploading it".

Unfortunately, now you need to wait atleast 28-31 days for CO to respond based on current trend unless you are super lucky!

Go-ahead, make pdf of that mail and upload it.

All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JithuBi

Hi Guys, 

I have paid the Visa fee yesterday. Currently in the process of uploading documents. I have a few doubts about PCC.

1. We are currently in Bangalore. But our passports have our home town address in kerala. Both the passports were renewed after 2016. Where should we apply our PCC from?

2. If we apply for PCC from Bangalore with change in address, will they issue a new passport, since address is different? We really dont want to change address to Bangalore address since we are staying in a rented house and may have to move any time.

3. If we apply for PCC from Kerala, we will get the PCC on the same day, which is great. But will it be okay since our jobs and current address is updated as Bangalore in immiaccount?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

GUNBUN said:


> Few days back,
> 
> I have insisted everyone here to attach this PTE confirmation mail pdf into immiaccount.
> 
> Similarly, Internationalcanuck has explained to attach Medical confirmation pdf from e-client site into immiaccount.
> 
> This could save from CO contact.
> 
> However, that time few people laughed here stating that such suggestions are comparable to "preserving taxi receipt that you went to medical center & uploading it".
> 
> Unfortunately, now you need to wait atleast 28-31 days for CO to respond based on current trend unless you are super lucky!
> 
> Go-ahead, make pdf of that mail and upload it.
> 
> All the best :fingerscrossed:


True.. I did see your message and based on that I uploaded the medical confirmation email. Somehow missed the PTE confirmation. Now I have uploaded this and responded back to CO. Hoping for the best. Going to wait mode again.


----------



## Vinayagarwal

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> True.. I did see your message and based on that I uploaded the medical confirmation email. Somehow missed the PTE confirmation. Now I have uploaded this and responded back to CO. Hoping for the best. Going to wait mode again.




Is this the same email we get from pearson with subject "Confirmation of Score Report Order"?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

Yes correct.


Vinayagarwal said:


> Is this the same email we get from pearson with subject "Confirmation of Score Report Order"?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> GUNBUN:
> 
> There's only 600 ITAs starting to be issued per month back in Dec./2017. So the grants should start picking up.
> 
> Thery're only about 20% of the way of the way through January lodgements at this stage. You're not the only one, you're the norm. Just remember for every 1 person on this forum who said "yay! I got my grant today, lodged in Jan. 2018!" - There's 5 people who didn't and are silently waiting.


Agree to you Mr.IC 

2018 is going exactly same as 2017.

Now & by 30-Jun they will stop giving grants, may be just 2-3 daily.

July 2018 will seen as lowest grant month like July 2017. During this time they will build up cases in background for batch processing which may happen somewhere Aug-18 to Sep-18 like sep-17.

So cases those are pending from prior to Dec-17, all Dec-17, Jan-18 pending+CO contact+IAC etc. will start to clear hopefully from last week of July 2018.

One last thing, 600 ITA from Dec-17 (vs. 2000 previously) doesn't mean that there would be significant decrease in processing time. Atleast we cant expect so from govt. employees.

All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vijgin

ANZSCO: Developer Programmer - 261312
Points 70 for 189 and 75 for 190(NSW) as of 28-June-2018.
When can i expect a call, any thoughts?


----------



## GUNBUN

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: Developer Programmer - 261312
> Points 70 for 189 and 75 for 190(NSW) as of 28-June-2018.
> When can i expect a call, any thoughts?


Pls do not spam on expatforum.

This is lodgement thread not a customer care helpdesk  

You may get relevant answer in EOI thread.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## nishkul

In the July month they will try to cover pending cases of Nov and Dec'17 months plus Jan'18 month to Feb, 07th as they picked the batch of applications from 05th Jan-07th Feb'18 this week and will continue with that till mid of Aug'18. 

We might see spike in the grants in the end week of Jul'18 covering Jan'18 and few Feb'18 ones as well.


----------



## rahul7star

nishkul said:


> In the July month they will try to cover pending cases of Nov and Dec'17 months plus Jan'18 month to Feb, 07th as they picked the batch of applications from 05th Jan-07th Feb'18 this week and will continue with that till mid of Aug'18.
> 
> We might see spike in the grants in the end week of Jul'18 covering Jan'18 and few Feb'18 ones as well.


nakul and gungun are good predictors


----------



## internationalcanuck

So true.
I just uploaded the PTE emails confirming they were sent to DHA/DIBP.
I also uploaded passport photos, based on a list a previous poster had given (despite it not being on the list of documents).

But I saw on the list, they uploaded EVERY PASSPORT PAGE of every passport. Is this really necessary?

I worry maybe by us all uploading all the documents that are not required (but only requested by CO occassionally), we are creating our own backlog as they now check through all these documents? 



GUNBUN said:


> Few days back,
> 
> I have insisted everyone here to attach this PTE confirmation mail pdf into immiaccount.
> 
> Similarly, Internationalcanuck has explained to attach Medical confirmation pdf from e-client site into immiaccount.
> 
> This could save from CO contact.
> 
> However, that time few people laughed here stating that such suggestions are comparable to "preserving taxi receipt that you went to medical center & uploading it".
> 
> Unfortunately, now you need to wait atleast 28-31 days for CO to respond based on current trend unless you are super lucky!
> 
> Go-ahead, make pdf of that mail and upload it.
> 
> All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Esspee

Hi ... I am a civil engineer with 70 points ... I have lodged the EOI on 12/6/2018 ... what can I expect an invite ???


----------



## Esspee

Esspee said:


> Hi ... I am a civil engineer with 70 points ... I have lodged the EOI on 12/6/2018 ... when can I expect an invite ???


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> So true.
> I just uploaded the PTE emails confirming they were sent to DHA/DIBP.
> I also uploaded passport photos, based on a list a previous poster had given (despite it not being on the list of documents).
> 
> But I saw on the list, they uploaded EVERY PASSPORT PAGE of every passport. Is this really necessary?
> 
> I worry maybe by us all uploading all the documents that are not required (but only requested by CO occassionally), we are creating our own backlog as they now check through all these documents?


Good job done IC, no need to worry for extra documents.

Our applications are like engineering papers...more supplementary sheet more marks


----------



## internationalcanuck

I'm looking at all the years on immitracker for the monthly grants. It's hard to make a future prediction going forward. It does appear that June is one of the lower months.
Both 2015 and 2016 showed a spike in July, only 2017 shows a further decline. so 2 out of 3 cases, July is a higher than average month compared to the preceeding 6 months.

Based on a few calculated options, we could see anywhere from a low of 40 grants issued in July up to a spike of 509, with an average being 214 grants expected in July.
My prediction is that July could be a higher than average month of grants.

This is obviously based on backdating data, assuming the past holds true in the future. 



nishkul said:


> In the July month they will try to cover pending cases of Nov and Dec'17 months plus Jan'18 month to Feb, 07th as they picked the batch of applications from 05th Jan-07th Feb'18 this week and will continue with that till mid of Aug'18.
> 
> We might see spike in the grants in the end week of Jul'18 covering Jan'18 and few Feb'18 ones as well.


----------



## rahulpop1

It was a quiet day in terms of grants.. 🤫


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Police Certificate is not just from where you lived for more than 12 in the past 10 years, but also from the country you were born. 
Maybe you were a convict in your birth country and and running around to different countries for the past 10 years... 



andyrent said:


> Hi All
> Sadly, I got the CO contact today asking for below information:
> 
> 1> Online Form 80 - can you please tell me where I need to fill this and upload ?
> 
> 2> Police Clearance Certificate (India), I am currently residing in Singapore for the last 10 years and I had uploaded the Character certificate from Indian High Commission.
> I really don't know why they are asking for this.
> 
> Few queries please - if someone could help, I am really very sad with this mail:
> 
> 1) Can I contact the case officer and tell her that I have already uploaded the character certificate from Indian High Commission for India, why is she asking again ?
> 
> 2) Any idea how long it will take now to get the grant ?
> 
> Bad day for me...


----------



## rahul7star

internationalcanuck said:


> Police Certificate is not just from where you lived for more than 12 in the past 10 years, but also from the country you were born.
> Maybe you were a convict in your birth country and and running around to different countries for the past 10 years...


This is being taken care by Indian High Commission in foreign country...


----------



## GUNBUN

*Copied from 190 thread*

Source :SBS news

Australia has made a significant change in the points system for migration with effect from 1st July 2018. 

From the new financial year, the pool mark in relation to a general skilled migration visa will be changed.

Now the cut-off limit will be 65 points. Until 30th June 2018 applicants could apply with minimum 60 points.

The change will apply to applications lodged on or after 1 July 2018.

"This is going to affect a large number of applicants," says Chaman Preet, a registered migration agent in Melbourne.

"Earlier we could lodge an Expression of Interest on behalf of a client with 60 points. These points are decided by various criteria such as age or work experience. Now the entry will be at 65 points,"


----------



## Pawikan

foxes said:


> Congrats! Did you claim points for experience? If so, do you know if they did employment verification for your case?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I claimed points for work experience. I wouldn't know, though, if they did employment verification since I only used my experience with 1st employer to claim points and I'm currently with my 3rd employer. As for current employer, I would think they also did not verify as I didn't hear any feedback from HR or anyone from the team.


----------



## rahul7star

GUNBUN said:


> Source :SBS news
> 
> Australia has made a significant change in the points system for migration with effect from 1st July 2018.
> 
> From the new financial year, the pool mark in relation to a general skilled migration visa will be changed.
> 
> Now the cut-off limit will be 65 points. Until 30th June 2018 applicants could apply with minimum 60 points.
> 
> The change will apply to applications lodged on or after 1 July 2018.
> 
> "This is going to affect a large number of applicants," says Chaman Preet, a registered migration agent in Melbourne.
> 
> "Earlier we could lodge an Expression of Interest on behalf of a client with 60 points. These points are decided by various criteria such as age or work experience. Now the entry will be at 65 points,"


also all those who are waiting with 60 points will be ignored after 1st july


----------



## smaikap

I got a CO contact for sending PTE score online yesterday. I have done the same from PTE website, logged in to Immiaccount clicked "Information Provided" and attached the screenshot of "PTE Score Sent" email and the same from PTE website and my application status is changed to : "Further assessment"

Is there anything else pending from my side?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

smaikap said:


> I got a CO contact for sending PTE score online yesterday. I have done the same from PTE website, logged in to Immiaccount clicked "Information Provided" and attached the screenshot of "PTE Score Sent" email and the same from PTE website and my application status is changed to : "Further assessment"
> 
> Is there anything else pending from my side?


Nope

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

People with 60 points have been ignored for many months anyways due to high competition. Not surprising they raised it.



rahul7star said:


> also all those who are waiting with 60 points will be ignored after 1st july


----------



## saurabhpluto

One query

If one concevies a child after lodgements and submission of looking documents, can the applicant add/inform the case officer about the same to add the upcoming new born before the grant.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star

internationalcanuck said:


> People with 60 points have been ignored for many months anyways due to high competition. Not surprising they raised it.


some engg streams was still ok for 60 ...like automobile /mecaaa.....now will be tough for them


----------



## SunV

rahul7star said:


> some engg streams was still ok for 60 ...like automobile /mecaaa.....now will be tough for them


In addition to this there are many applicants with 55+5 points applied for VIC sponsorship with job in Victoria and got invites in ICT occupation now doors are closed for them too.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Non-prota engineering occupations has been at least 70 for a 189 visa, since October 2017. Perhaps a 190 visa you could get with 65 points, we don't know the statistics.






rahul7star said:


> some engg streams was still ok for 60 ...like automobile /mecaaa.....now will be tough for them


----------



## santhoshpkumar

SunV said:


> In addition to this there are many applicants with 55+5 points applied for VIC sponsorship with job in Victoria and got invites in ICT occupation now doors are closed for them too.


I doubt it will affect anyone who has already got a invite. But yeah if you refereeing to people in same point skill will not longer have a chance yes agreed.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

smaikap said:


> I got a CO contact for sending PTE score online yesterday. I have done the same from PTE website, logged in to Immiaccount clicked "Information Provided" and attached the screenshot of "PTE Score Sent" email and the same from PTE website and my application status is changed to : "Further assessment"
> 
> Is there anything else pending from my side?


I have a query. Where is the Information Provided button? I also have the same scenario where CO asked for PTE score and the status changed from Received to Initial Assessment. I checked the screens and I don't see this button. Please advise.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer

saurabhpluto said:


> One query
> 
> If one concevies a child after lodgements and submission of looking documents, can the applicant add/inform the case officer about the same to add the upcoming new born before the grant.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi,
I dont think you can add an unborn child to the application. You can delay the processing if you think the child is going to be born in your country and then add him/her on the application, or if you get a grant before that and you can have the baby born in Australia then do so.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## ankur_fbd

Guys, a basic question probably, does the processing time vary based in score? E.g. if 2 persons file Visa on same day, one with 70 another with 80 score. Then is there any difference in processed time or still same ?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Thanks for the reply. By delay in processing you mean to inform the case officer before the grant that you have concieved.


wahajmeer said:


> Hi,
> I dont think you can add an unborn child to the application. You can delay the processing if you think the child is going to be born in your country and then add him/her on the application, or if you get a grant before that and you can have the baby born in Australia then do so.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

ankur_fbd said:


> Guys, a basic question probably, does the processing time vary based in score? E.g. if 2 persons file Visa on same day, one with 70 another with 80 score. Then is there any difference in processed time or still same ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk




Depends on the CO who pick up the case. Each CO has their own working pace.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_fbd

foxes said:


> Depends on the CO who pick up the case. Each CO has their own working pace.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That means doesn't matter 70 or 80 whatever be the score.. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

See here:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/189/if-you-have-a-newborn-child.aspx

You can't do anything before the baby is born and you have a birth certificate.



saurabhpluto said:


> One query
> 
> If one concevies a child after lodgements and submission of looking documents, can the applicant add/inform the case officer about the same to add the upcoming new born before the grant.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Thanks.

But only one scenario is explained here. Which is of delivery. If child is born before grant you will have to inform.

But what if after submission you concieve, we will have to inform the Co right? Otherwise it can happen that Co issues the visa to both parents and the delivery happens after a month of grant.


internationalcanuck said:


> See here:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/189/if-you-have-a-newborn-child.aspx
> 
> You can't do anything before the baby is born and you have a birth certificate.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

DIBP does not tell us their allocation strategy.
Our understanding is that once you lodge your visa, the assessment process should be done roughly in order of date of lodgement.
However going by immitracker this is not always the case, there is wide variability, that looks dependent on how fast the individual case officer is working.



ankur_fbd said:


> Guys, a basic question probably, does the processing time vary based in score? E.g. if 2 persons file Visa on same day, one with 70 another with 80 score. Then is there any difference in processed time or still same ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Meenakshi1402

Thanks a lot newbienz....



newbienz said:


> You are getting paranoid for no reason at all
> 
> Your 189 will be processed with the same speed no matter where you are , and how many other countries PR you have applied for
> 
> You just have to ensure that in case of a verification call in your absence from india, the AHC gets a positive response from your employer .
> Also you should have access to the documents, in case the CO asks for any additional evidence
> 
> The second point to be kept in mind is that you may have to do the IED at even a short notice
> 
> If you are comfortable with these 2 points, you can move to Poland wherever and whenever you want freely
> 
> Impact of Australian PR or Australian pending application on Poland visa, is better asked on the Poland forum.
> But logically, it should not be a problem
> I already had 2 PRs when I applied for Australian PR, and yet did not face any problem in getting it in a record time
> 
> Lastly, keep the CO informed at all times of your travel plans, in case he needs to contact you
> 
> We have an active indian member on the forum currently in Poland, in case you need any help
> 
> Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

How can you add a baby to your application that has not been born yet? You have no legal name, no legal birthday. Or God forbid there could be a medical problem in the pregnancy.

If your child is born after you receive a grant you can apply for PR for your baby. 
My colleague did this, it took maybe 1-2 months to complete for a newborn.



saurabhpluto said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But only one scenario is explained here. Which is of delivery. If child is born before grant you will have to inform.
> 
> But what if after submission you concieve, we will have to inform the Co right? Otherwise it can happen that Co issues the visa to both parents and the delivery happens after a month of grant.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahul7star said:


> some engg streams was still ok for 60 ...like automobile /mecaaa.....now will be tough for them


Whatever the scenario may be.....someone who is very happy with this decision is Pearson Group 

Every month they are opening new centers in India.

They must be paying some amount of royalty to DIBP


----------



## Meenakshi1402

Visa lodged : 5th Jan 2018

Immi assessment commencement: 25th June 2018

Anzsco: 261111

Points: 80





GUNBUN said:


> Hi Meenakshi,
> 
> Though you have received satisfactory answer for your query, you can still share your timeline (i.e. anzsco,points,lodgement date,commencement date,etc.) for the benefit of people who are waiting here and not moving to poland
> 
> TIA,
> GunBun


----------



## SunV

santhoshpkumar said:


> I doubt it will affect anyone who has already got a invite. But yeah if you refereeing to people in same point skill will not longer have a chance yes agreed.


My reference is in term of future applicants.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Agreed. My query is can't we inform Co that we have concieved and expecting a baby to put the case on hold till the time baby is delivered.

I understand that child visa after grant to parents is a painful process.


internationalcanuck said:


> How can you add a baby to your application that has not been born yet? You have no legal name, no legal birthday. Or God forbid there could be a medical problem in the pregnancy.
> 
> If your child is born after you receive a grant you can apply for PR for your baby.
> My colleague did this, it took maybe 1-2 months to complete for a newborn.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star

GUNBUN said:


> Whatever the scenario may be.....someone who is very happy with this decision is Pearson Group
> 
> Every month they are opening new centers in India.
> 
> They must be paying some amount of royalty to DIBP




before grant always say hail Pearson ... after grant ...upto u


----------



## GUNBUN

Meenakshi1402 said:


> Visa lodged : 5th Jan 2018
> 
> Immi assessment commencement: 25th June 2018
> 
> Anzsco: 261111
> 
> Points: 80



Thanks Meenakshi !!

So now you (5th Jan) , me (5th Jan), abhi (8th Jan) & KVK (11th Jan) have received this Immi assessment mail from same CO I guess. 

You and Abhi - both are not claiming exp. points while me & KVK claiming.

Cheers!
GunBun


----------



## austaspirant

saurabhpluto said:


> Agreed. My query is can't we inform Co that we have concieved and expecting a baby to put the case on hold till the time baby is delivered.
> 
> I understand that child visa after grant to parents is a painful process.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



Yes, you can do it, many people in the past have done it.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I don't believe there is any option to "put your application on hold". You can modify the application (When the baby is born), or withdraw it (but you will not get any refund of your lodgement fee).
If your baby is born after the grant you will have to go through the process of getting a PR visa for the baby.





saurabhpluto said:


> Agreed. My query is can't we inform Co that we have concieved and expecting a baby to put the case on hold till the time baby is delivered.
> 
> I understand that child visa after grant to parents is a painful process.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

internationalcanuck said:


> I don't believe there is any option to "put your application on hold". You can modify the application (When the baby is born), or withdraw it (but you will not get any refund of your lodgement fee).
> If your baby is born after the grant you will have to go through the process of getting a PR visa for the baby.



Dear IC - As I know, he can request DHA using 'Update Us' option as I have seen many people in the forum have done it in the past and DHA put their application on the hold and they resumed their application processing after baby born.

NB or any other seniors can also share their views on it.


----------



## iamnewhere

guys,

I am aws/linux engineer in India, do you guys think if I become a senior engineer in India, will that help me in getting job in Australia?

Benefits of *AWS/LINUX* Senior Engineer vs Engineer


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> I don't believe there is any option to "put your application on hold". You can modify the application (When the baby is born), or withdraw it (but you will not get any refund of your lodgement fee).
> If your baby is born after the grant you will have to go through the process of getting a PR visa for the baby.


One can request it, due to medicals etc, but its a at discretion of a CO to allow or not.


----------



## farahnisar

internationalcanuck said:


> If you have them, then upload them, you aren't helping your application out by just leaving in your computer.
> Your entry date is based on the date shown on the PCCs and medical form, not the date that you upload it to immiaccount.
> 
> For example, let's say your PCC expires on Aug. 1st, 2018. (you received your PCC with a date of Aug. 1st 2017, DHA considers PCCS valid for 1 year from the date noted on the PCC, regardless of any expiry written on the PCC from your police)
> - CO contacts you on July 25th and tells you to submit the PCC.
> - You submit the PCC on July 26th.
> - CO will give you a grant, and an entry day saying before Aug. 1st - only 6 days away.
> 
> Just upload them so you don't have to worry about it, upload date doesn't affect entry date.


Thanks for the advice, luckily have been contacted by the CO just today  How long does it take generally after initial scrutiny of the application? Or is it always variable?


----------



## austaspirant

farahnisar said:


> Thanks for the advice, luckily have been contacted by the CO just today  How long does it take generally after initial scrutiny of the application? Or is it always variable?


If you won't mind can you please share what was the CO contact, Farah?


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

With the PTE score report I took a screen shot of my PTE account indicating that my report sent to DHA and uploaded it as a PDF, but today I downloaded the confirmation email PDF and uploaded it to DHA. It must be really REALLY frustrating to people who had to go through this even though their report sent automatically to DHA after the exam, and have to wait again due to this CO contact.

Although they are not mandatory, but for the love of (Whomever you pray for if any) upload FORM 80/FORM 1221/CV/PERSONAL PHOTO/Medicals forms from e-medical AND your application ...

Any one with more info can add his opinion ...


----------



## internationalcanuck

Totally agree it's getting crazy.
A year ago, it didn't seem like there was this kind of frustration with the COs.
If COs are regularly expecting these things, DHA could easily update their list of documents, instead of making confusing requests.



Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> With the PTE score report I took a screen shot of my PTE account indicating that my report sent to DHA and uploaded it as a PDF, but today I downloaded the confirmation email PDF and uploaded it to DHA. It must be really REALLY frustrating to people who had to go through this even though their report sent automatically to DHA after the exam, and have to wait again due to this CO contact.
> 
> Although they are not mandatory, but for the love of (Whomever you pray for if any) upload FORM 80/FORM 1221/CV/PERSONAL PHOTO/Medicals forms from e-medical AND your application ...
> 
> Any one with more info can add his opinion ...


----------



## expat_user_25

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> With the PTE score report I took a screen shot of my PTE account indicating that my report sent to DHA and uploaded it as a PDF, but today I downloaded the confirmation email PDF and uploaded it to DHA. It must be really REALLY frustrating to people who had to go through this even though their report sent automatically to DHA after the exam, and have to wait again due to this CO contact.
> 
> Although they are not mandatory, but for the love of (Whomever you pray for if any) upload FORM 80/FORM 1221/CV/PERSONAL PHOTO/Medicals forms from e-medical AND your application ...
> 
> Any one with more info can add his opinion ...




This is so frustrating and creating unnecessary delays.
I am also thinking to upload the confirmation email upfront. The only difference I found between test score report (which is already uploaded) and confirmation email is “Order number”. Confirmation email has order number field which is not there in the test score report.
I don’t understand how this helps DHA agents to understand that the test score report we uploaded is valid and satisfy their PTE query.


----------



## SunV

expat_user_25 said:


> This is so frustrating and creating unnecessary delays.
> I am also thinking to upload the confirmation email upfront. The only difference I found between test score report (which is already uploaded) and confirmation email is “Order number”. Confirmation email has order number field which is not there in the test score report.
> I don’t understand how this helps DHA agents to understand that the test score report we uploaded is valid and satisfy their PTE query.




TO answer your query, They have access to this https://wsr.pearsonvue.com/affiliate/reporting/plt/LoginPage.htm

where they have their login and can check reports for individuals.

Got this info from someone else from group. I am not from DIBP. but after looking at this I can believe in this info. may be they have to provide order number (not sure).


----------



## hundredplus

GUNBUN said:


> Few days back,
> 
> I have insisted everyone here to attach this PTE confirmation mail pdf into immiaccount.
> 
> Similarly, Internationalcanuck has explained to attach Medical confirmation pdf from e-client site into immiaccount.
> 
> This could save from CO contact.
> 
> However, that time few people laughed here stating that such suggestions are comparable to "preserving taxi receipt that you went to medical center & uploading it".
> 
> Unfortunately, now you need to wait atleast 28-31 days for CO to respond based on current trend unless you are super lucky!
> 
> Go-ahead, make pdf of that mail and upload it.
> 
> All the best :fingerscrossed:


Hi 
How can I get "Medical confirmation pdf from e-client site"? Which site please?
Thanks


----------



## internationalcanuck

Loging here:
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

go to "print information sheet". Check that it states the date your medical results were sent to DIBP and that it says "completed" beside all the tests.




hundredplus said:


> Hi
> How can I get "Medical confirmation pdf from e-client site"? Which site please?
> Thanks


----------



## sawtinnmaung

internationalcanuck said:


> Totally agree it's getting crazy.
> A year ago, it didn't seem like there was this kind of frustration with the COs.
> If COs are regularly expecting these things, DHA could easily update their list of documents, instead of making confusing requests.


Same thing happened to me which caused 60 more days delay for grants.

Both medical and my wife's PTE were asked to submit. Actually, we have submitted them since we lodged the visa.

The first CO contact was on 120 days instead of 90 so my grant was on 150 day.

We cann't do anything on such situation. It really depends on CO how they read all documents when they are assigned to the case. It is a just overlook for CO but for us, it becomes a huge delay. One day of waiting seems like a year for visa grant.


----------



## andyrent

internationalcanuck said:


> Police Certificate is not just from where you lived for more than 12 in the past 10 years, but also from the country you were born.
> Maybe you were a convict in your birth country and and running around to different countries for the past 10 years...


But I already submitted the character certificate from Indian High commission in Singapore for India. 

Why are they asking for Police certification now ? 

Don't they believe in Indian High Commission character certificate ? 


Can anyone please help...I have emailed them, but I don't think I will even get any response.


----------



## andyrent

rahul7star said:


> This is being taken care by Indian High Commission in foreign country...


They did not consider my Indian High commission character certificate... anyone faced the same issue ?


----------



## sebastian009

Hey guys I have just received my first CO contact asking for Form 80. Why do you think they have asked me for this even though I have provided them all the info by submitting all my file copies? Also, how long does it it take to get a grant once I submit the form?

Thanks heaps,
Seb


----------



## jebinson

andyrent said:


> They did not consider my Indian High commission character certificate... anyone faced the same issue ?


I wonder why! Please keep me updated, I've done the same thing.


----------



## hundredplus

internationalcanuck said:


> Loging here:
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> go to "print information sheet". Check that it states the date your medical results were sent to DIBP and that it says "completed" beside all the tests.


I got them and uploaded. Many thanks IC! :clap2:


----------



## internationalcanuck

Exactly... your application also has your heart and soul in it, because an approval will change your life. But for the CO it's just another piece of a paper, approval or rejection does not mean anything to them.



sawtinnmaung said:


> Same thing happened to me which caused 60 more days delay for grants.
> 
> Both medical and my wife's PTE were asked to submit. Actually, we have submitted them since we lodged the visa.
> 
> The first CO contact was on 120 days instead of 90 so my grant was on 150 day.
> 
> We cann't do anything on such situation. It really depends on CO how they read all documents when they are assigned to the case. It is a just overlook for CO but for us, it becomes a huge delay. One day of waiting seems like a year for visa grant.


----------



## internationalcanuck

It seems to be common these days that COs are requesting applicant submit documents that are in fact uploaded.
It's possible the PDF was corrupted, or else it's a QA/QC check.



sebastian009 said:


> Hey guys I have just received my first CO contact asking for Form 80. Why do you think they have asked me for this even though I have provided them all the info by submitting all my file copies? Also, how long does it it take to get a grant once I submit the form?
> 
> Thanks heaps,
> Seb


----------



## andyrent

sebastian009 said:


> Hey guys I have just received my first CO contact asking for Form 80. Why do you think they have asked me for this even though I have provided them all the info by submitting all my file copies? Also, how long does it it take to get a grant once I submit the form?
> 
> Thanks heaps,
> Seb


What are you going to do next ? I think the same issue is with me.
I had uploaded my PCC from Indian High Commission and they are asking to upload again.


----------



## internationalcanuck

What did the CO request say exactly?
Did it say your Indian PCC was rejected?
If not, try uploading it again, and if they have an e-mail address, attach it, also with a link to High commission website that shows you followed the Indian process to get a PCC.



andyrent said:


> What are you going to do next ? I think the same issue is with me.
> I had uploaded my PCC from Indian High Commission and they are asking to upload again.


----------



## andyrent

internationalcanuck said:


> What did the CO request say exactly?
> Did it say your Indian PCC was rejected?
> If not, try uploading it again, and if they have an e-mail address, attach it, also with a link to High commission website that shows you followed the Indian process to get a PCC.


Below was the request, 

See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.

- Personal particulars for character -assessment - Online Form 80
- Police clearance certificates (India)

I had uploaded the Indian High commission as below - let me know if you see anything wrong:

> Document Type 
1. Overseas Police clearance - abx.jpg (this was Singapore Police Certificate) no issues 

2. Others (specify) - Indian High commission certificate - xyz.jpg . ------ Requested by CO 
.

Should I re-upload Indian High Commission again under Overseas Police Clearance ?


----------



## santhoshpkumar

andyrent said:


> Below was the request,
> 
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> 
> - Personal particulars for character -assessment - Online Form 80
> - Police clearance certificates (India)
> 
> I had uploaded the Indian High commission as below - let me know if you see anything wrong:
> 
> > Document Type
> 1. Overseas Police clearance - abx.jpg (this was Singapore Police Certificate) no issues
> 
> 2. Others (specify) - Indian High commission certificate - Requested again.
> 
> Should I re-upload Indian High Commission again under Overseas Police Clearance ?


Clarify the date of the PCC, hopes it not over 12 month or nearing it. Check if you need a fresh PCC if expired


----------



## andyrent

santhoshpkumar said:


> Clarify the date of the PCC, hopes it not over 12 month or nearing it. Check if you need a fresh PCC if expired


I had done the PCC on Feb 2018


----------



## Lebern_Jane

andyrent said:


> Below was the request,
> 
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> 
> - Personal particulars for character -assessment - Online Form 80
> - Police clearance certificates (India)
> 
> I had uploaded the Indian High commission as below - let me know if you see anything wrong:
> 
> > Document Type
> 1. Overseas Police clearance - abx.jpg (this was Singapore Police Certificate) no issues
> 
> 2. Others (specify) - Indian High commission certificate - xyz.jpg . ------ Requested by CO
> .
> 
> Should I re-upload Indian High Commission again under Overseas Police Clearance ?




I think what you can add in your reply is a cover letter explaining that your Indian High Commission certificate is an equivalent of sorts to a PCC.


----------



## indman100

good luck, but I think 190 is a better option isn't it


----------



## indman100

I have 75 points (40+ age, ICT support engineer, 15 points for experience with Superior English )Is it ideal for applying in 189 or 190


----------



## internationalcanuck

You should ask in the EOI 2018 forum. 


indman100 said:


> I have 75 points (40+ age, ICT support engineer, 15 points for experience with Superior English )Is it ideal for applying in 189 or 190


----------



## shekar.ym

indman100 said:


> I have 75 points (40+ age, ICT support engineer, 15 points for experience with Superior English )Is it ideal for applying in 189 or 190


yes you should be good for both 189 and 190


----------



## hemanth87

Can we know how many applications are coming in a month for EOI??


----------



## internationalcanuck

600 invitations are sent out for 189 visas. About 3-4 times more 190 state sponsored visas are given out.


hemanth87 said:


> Can we know how many applications are coming in a month for EOI??


----------



## GUNBUN

JithuBi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have paid the Visa fee yesterday. Currently in the process of uploading documents. I have a few doubts about PCC.
> 
> 1. We are currently in Bangalore. But our passports have our home town address in kerala. Both the passports were renewed after 2016. Where should we apply our PCC from?
> 
> 2. If we apply for PCC from Bangalore with change in address, will they issue a new passport, since address is different? We really dont want to change address to Bangalore address since we are staying in a rented house and may have to move any time.
> 
> 3. If we apply for PCC from Kerala, we will get the PCC on the same day, which is great. But will it be okay since our jobs and current address is updated as Bangalore in immiaccount?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am not very sure about it.

You can apply PCC from Bangalore Regional Passport office (with Kerala issued passport) and along with that they will ask for proof of your current residence i.e. Bangalore address.

Once you submit this, they will arrange a fresh police verification at your Bangalore 
address just like it happens in passport case & finally they will issue you PCC in 2-3 weeks. Address change is not required in this case.

You must be aware that Our foreign minister has announced few changes in passport rules (more relaxation now in terms of address change,etc) on 26-Jun, So why don't you visit RPO Bangalore & ask their front desk executive. Do not call their customer care , just visit them with passport & Address proof.


----------



## Sanroc

Is there a slowdown in granting the 261111 visa...?


----------



## GUNBUN

*Last working day officially*

Guys, Today it is last working day for current PY. Let's see if this goes just as usual or can we still expect some happy faces 

All of us must be thinking that whether:

1) DIBP will do a normal working in July 2018 (like 2015/16) which means 150-180 grants.

or 

2) DIBP will relax in July 2018 (new PY, new policies, etc) like Jul-17 and a batch processing in subsequent months.

We will get answers to these questions by 6th July i.e. next Friday. Let's wait & watch and discuss as we do daily.

Before I logout for today, here is what I read somewhere :

_AUSTRALIA DEMAND FOR TECH SECTOR TO GROW BY 100,000 OVER THE NEXT FIVE YEARS AND WORKERS NUMBERS WOULD REACH 758,700 BY 2023

Demand for workers in the tech sector is expected to grow by 100,000 over the next five years, a new study shows. Demand for information and communications technology workers would reach 758,700 by 2023. By that time almost three million Australian workers will be employed in occupations that use ICT regularly as part of their jobs._

Note: Other field like mining,Mechanical,Civil, etc are evergreen & does not require such news


----------



## GUNBUN

Sanroc said:


> Is there a slowdown in granting the 261111 visa...?


The overall grant process was slow in Jun-18 as it was expected, and also overall.

I know you are waiting for quite a long now but I request you to add your timeline in signature, it would be easier for others to correlate before answering.

Btw, I am also 261111 & a case officer appointed to me yesterday after 6 months wait. Before Nov-17 case officer were allocated in 2 weeks I remember.

There are people here as lucky as granted in 15 days and as worse as granted in 650 days.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

internationalcanuck said:


> Loging here:
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> go to "print information sheet". Check that it states the date your medical results were sent to DIBP and that it says "completed" beside all the tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hundredplus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> How can I get "Medical confirmation pdf from e-client site"? Which site please?
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Legend, thanks. It's little nuggets of info like these that I love.


----------



## batra38383

*189 Visa Lodged. CO not assigned yet*

I lodged my visa application on 7th Jan, 2018. Even CO has not been assigned yet. Anyone on the same boat?


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

hundredplus said:


> I got them and uploaded. Many thanks IC! :clap2:




Under which section we need to upload


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinayagarwal

batra38383 said:


> I lodged my visa application on 7th Jan, 2018. Even CO has not been assigned yet. Anyone on the same boat?




I lodged on 6th Jan. No movement for me either.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

GUNBUN said:


> The overall grant process was slow in Jun-18 as it was expected, and also overall.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are waiting for quite a long now but I request you to add your timeline in signature, it would be easier for others to correlate before answering.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I am also 261111 & a case officer appointed to me yesterday after 6 months wait. Before Nov-17 case officer were allocated in 2 weeks I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> There are people here as lucky as granted in 15 days and as worse as granted in 650 days.




How did you know CO allocated.
Did status change to something accordingly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Vineethmarkonda said:


> How did you know CO allocated.
> Did status change to something accordingly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Received immi assessment commencement mail.

It seems you are not following me properly 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

GUNBUN said:


> Received immi assessment commencement mail.
> 
> It seems you are not following me properly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




Ok got it. So Immi commencement mail is the thing for us to know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hundredplus

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Under which section we need to upload
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Under Health section. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rahul7star

hundredplus said:


> Under Health section. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


hey hundredplus....what time is it.....its tiger time  haha


----------



## shambalaya

rahul7star said:


> hey hundredplus....what time is it.....its tiger time  haha


right now it's buzzed + disappointment time here ... coz f no grant. hopefully I wake up to a grant email tomorrow AM. all the best. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

rahul7star said:


> hey hundredplus....what time is it.....its tiger time  haha


We should have a post grant meetup in SG!


----------



## shambalaya

jebinson said:


> We should have a post grant meetup in SG!


Anyone here from NYC ? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rahul7star said:


> hey hundredplus....what time is it.....its tiger time  haha


Feeling nostalgic now 



jebinson said:


> We should have a post grant meetup in SG!


Let's hope rahul7star gets it this weekend and we can all party in Langkawi


----------



## hitesh1234

shambalaya said:


> Anyone here from NYC ?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes I am from NYC . I hardly come to the Forum. Luckily logged in today and saw your question


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Feeling nostalgic now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope rahul7star gets it this weekend and we can all party in Langkawi




I am hoping Rahul will get a direct grant this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainstorm87

Congrats to all those who've received their grants, and best wishes to those who are waiting for it - hope you guys get it soon.

One quick query - During emigration at an Indian airport, will it be a normal process as anyone moving to Australia would follow, till you reach an Australian airport? Do I have to apply for anything now or send my passport anywhere, or just the grant letter will suffice?


----------



## mohdjahangir

The grant process is slow at the end of FY. hopefully things will speed up during July 18 onwards 

Good luck to all guys...Next FY will bring grant for all of us


----------



## vivek101

brainstorm87 said:


> Congrats to all those who've received their grants, and best wishes to those who are waiting for it - hope you guys get it soon.
> 
> One quick query - During emigration at an Indian airport, will it be a normal process as anyone moving to Australia would follow, till you reach an Australian airport? Do I have to apply for anything now or send my passport anywhere, or just the grant letter will suffice?


Grant letter + Valid passport. That's it. Not need to inform the Indian authorities. Good luck.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Nothing you need to alert the Indian Authorities about. Your visa is electronically linked to your passports.
Sometimes airilnes will ask you at check-in for proof you have a visa to the country you're flying to. It's not a security check, but that airlines are so full, it could be difficult to fly a passenger back last minute for a rejection at immigration in the landed country.
Just have your visa letter at hand, and explain to them. But it shouldn't be an issue. They ask the question as a courtesy to make sure you are aware.



brainstorm87 said:


> Congrats to all those who've received their grants, and best wishes to those who are waiting for it - hope you guys get it soon.
> 
> One quick query - During emigration at an Indian airport, will it be a normal process as anyone moving to Australia would follow, till you reach an Australian airport? Do I have to apply for anything now or send my passport anywhere, or just the grant letter will suffice?


----------



## internationalcanuck

No grants on immitracker today :-(
DHA Case Officers must have been having staff training yesterday and today...


----------



## J_Scorpion

DHA seniors must have told their juniors not to finalize any case as they must be preparing final status reports of the year 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> No grants on immitracker today :-(
> DHA Case Officers must have been having staff training yesterday and today...


In 190 thread I have seen people counting days everyday like:

92 days..still waiting 
101 days..still waiting
120 days..still waiting


In 189, the situation is similar but in opposite direction:

Processing time (8 to 11 months i.e. 240 to 330 days)

so we should say today, 240 days..still waiting and tomorrow 239 days still waiting....LOL


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> In 190 thread I have seen people counting days everyday like:
> 
> 
> 
> 92 days..still waiting
> 
> 101 days..still waiting
> 
> 120 days..still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 189, the situation is similar but in opposite direction:
> 
> 
> 
> Processing time (8 to 11 months i.e. 240 to 330 days)
> 
> 
> 
> so we should say today, 240 days..still waiting and tomorrow 239 days still waiting....LOL




I just realised, for me it’s 101 days and counting.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

136


rahulpop1 said:


> I just realised, for me it’s 101 days and counting.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

120 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

108 days :boxing:


----------



## Richamonk

160 days !!


----------



## internationalcanuck

95 days....still fresh... 😂😂😂


----------



## hrpritz

286 days...waiting


----------



## KVK

hrpritz said:


> 286 days...waiting


OMG.....My heart goes out for you.


----------



## dudeindia

167 days and no movement. No Immi Commencement mail, No CO Contact, No Grant.. The status is simply Received. Lodged 189 on 14th Jan, 2018


----------



## santhoshpkumar

hrpritz said:


> 286 days...waiting


Respect.. People who not even 120-150 cribbing, should learn patient from you Sir. I konw its a long wait and nothing we say here is going to make sense. But you will be our prayers...


----------



## GUNBUN

KVK said:


> OMG.....My heart goes out for you.


KVK,

My case is also not so good - 175 days.

If you have 5 minutes time, atleast please respond to my 2nd PM that I sent you just now, the 1st PM you have already ignored 

I am waiting for your reply.


----------



## Gary07

hrpritz said:


> 286 days...waiting


263 days from lodgement, 212 from CO contact, waiting...


----------



## naveenttf

Gary07 said:


> 263 days from lodgement, 212 from CO contact, waiting...




Hi, may I know what for CO contact??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanketmohanty

Hi Guys,

Lodgement date was 12th Jan 2018 and today I received the immi commencement mail.

Just wanted to know in case of direct grants ( would be lucky ) how long does it take post receipt of immi commencement mail? Of course if there is CO contact, then the equation changes ...

Thanks...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

That email doesn't mean much. Some people receive it, some don't. 




sanketmohanty said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Lodgement date was 12th Jan 2018 and today I received the immi commencement mail.
> 
> Just wanted to know in case of direct grants ( would be lucky ) how long does it take post receipt of immi commencement mail? Of course if there is CO contact, then the equation changes ...
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JithuBi

Thank you for the reply GUNBUN.  Will visit the Bangalore PSK.


GUNBUN said:


> I am not very sure about it.
> 
> You can apply PCC from Bangalore Regional Passport office (with Kerala issued passport) and along with that they will ask for proof of your current residence i.e. Bangalore address.
> 
> Once you submit this, they will arrange a fresh police verification at your Bangalore
> address just like it happens in passport case & finally they will issue you PCC in 2-3 weeks. Address change is not required in this case.
> 
> You must be aware that Our foreign minister has announced few changes in passport rules (more relaxation now in terms of address change,etc) on 26-Jun, So why don't you visit RPO Bangalore & ask their front desk executive. Do not call their customer care , just visit them with passport & Address proof.


----------



## dudeindia

As I sent this post, I got an Immi Commencement mail. Not sure how long it would take and whether they would ask for any documents. Keeping my fingers crossed. 



dudeindia said:


> 167 days and no movement. No Immi Commencement mail, No CO Contact, No Grant.. The status is simply Received. Lodged 189 on 14th Jan, 2018


----------



## internationalcanuck

Receiving the immi commencement e-mail or not has no bearing on estimating your grant date. Some COs send it out, some don't.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-commence-email-post-here-2017-onwards.html



dudeindia said:


> As I sent this post, I got an Immi Commencement mail. Not sure how long it would take and whether they would ask for any documents. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## gerty

Please am I the only person whose processing timeline does not show on immiaccount?


----------



## dudeindia

Thanks for the details buddy 😊



internationalcanuck said:


> Receiving the immi commencement e-mail or not has no bearing on estimating your grant date. Some COs send it out, some don't.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-commence-email-post-here-2017-onwards.html
> 
> 
> 
> dudeindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I sent this post, I got an Immi Commencement mail. Not sure how long it would take and whether they would ask for any documents. Keeping my fingers crossed.
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

dudeindia said:


> As I sent this post, I got an Immi Commencement mail. Not sure how long it would take and whether they would ask for any documents. Keeping my fingers crossed.


I received Immi Assessment Commence mail on 27th Jun (lodged 5-Jan-18). For the next 3-4 hours I continuously searched for what it means at all places I could. Something that I concluded after my research was not encouraging. In majority of the cases, the applicant received grant after 45-60 days upon receiving this mail. People receiving this mail either ended up with employment verification or subsequent CO contact.

My conclusion : If you receive this mail , it is sure that CO found something interesting in your case and your case is not eligible for Direct Grant.

Nothing much we can do, go-ahead and alert your Employer or person who signed your SD as the case may be.

Normally Co contact has 28-31 days TAT attached to it (if they follow it) but in IMMI assessment case there is no defined TAT.

TAT for no CO contact,no immi mail (i.e. lodged state) cases - Next Morning :eyebrows:


----------



## internationalcanuck

It's occured in the past few weeks. Appears that its possibly linked to the update they will be doing over the weekend.
Or else they realized it was giving false hope to too many people lol



gerty said:


> Please am I the only person whose processing timeline does not show on immiaccount?


----------



## dudeindia

Wow GUNBUN, That's really encouraging.. LOL
I just hope the uncertainty (and the desperation) ends soon. 



GUNBUN said:


> dudeindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I sent this post, I got an Immi Commencement mail. Not sure how long it would take and whether they would ask for any documents. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> I received Immi Assessment Commence mail on 27th Jun (lodged 5-Jan-18). For the next 3-4 hours I continuously searched for what it means at all places I could. Something that I concluded after my research was not encouraging. In majority of the cases, the applicant received grant after 45-60 days upon receiving this mail. People receiving this mail either ended up with employment verification or subsequent CO contact.
> 
> My conclusion : If you receive this mail , it is sure that CO found something interesting in your case and your case is not eligible for Direct Grant.
> 
> Nothing much we can do, go-ahead and alert your Employer or person who signed your SD as the case may be.
> 
> Normally Co contact has 28-31 days TAT attached to it (if they follow it) but in IMMI assessment case there is no defined TAT.
> 
> TAT for no CO contact,no immi mail (i.e. lodged state) cases - Next Morning
Click to expand...


----------



## internationalcanuck

GUNBUN all lodgements are allocated to a CO for review. Some COs send out the immiassessment e-mail, some don't. It does not mean that they have looked at your file at all or made any determination if they need more info from you.
All that e-mail means is that your file is now directly assigned to CO. But for the people who didn't receive the e-mail, that is still the case, we just never know about it.

Many COs probably don't send it out, because it's not really very relevent, since it has no bearing on processing time.



GUNBUN said:


> I received Immi Assessment Commence mail on 27th Jun (lodged 5-Jan-18). For the next 3-4 hours I continuously searched for what it means at all places I could. Something that I concluded after my research was not encouraging. In majority of the cases, the applicant received grant after 45-60 days upon receiving this mail. People receiving this mail either ended up with employment verification or subsequent CO contact.
> 
> My conclusion : If you receive this mail , it is sure that CO found something interesting in your case and your case is not eligible for Direct Grant.
> 
> Nothing much we can do, go-ahead and alert your Employer or person who signed your SD as the case may be.
> 
> Normally Co contact has 28-31 days TAT attached to it (if they follow it) but in IMMI assessment case there is no defined TAT.
> 
> TAT for no CO contact,no immi mail (i.e. lodged state) cases - Next Morning :eyebrows:


----------



## glowingsun

Dear All,

Apologies for updating so late, I was out on some assignments..was in travel most of the time..just got time... With God's grace I got my grant on 21st June....
I will update my signature also... For me it was a very long journey... Almost 2.5 yrs..!!
Visa lodge: Feb 2016
Verification Call: Aug 2017
Grant : June 2018
IED: Sept 2018
Travelling in Sept 2018, just 2 days before IED.

Thanks to all here specially @keeda..!!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Oh my God... Congratulations....That is an insanely long time though...
I think I will go crazy if I have to wait over two years...



glowingsun said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Apologies for updating so late, I was out on some assignments..was in travel most of the time..just got time... With God's grace I got my grant on 21st June....
> I will update my signature also... For me it was a very long journey... Almost 2.5 yrs..!!
> Visa lodge: Feb 2016
> Verification Call: Aug 2017
> Grant : June 2018
> IED: Sept 2018
> Travelling in Sept 2018, just 2 days before IED.
> 
> Thanks to all here specially @keeda..!!


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Reason for such a delayed Grant*



glowingsun said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Apologies for updating so late, I was out on some assignments..was in travel most of the time..just got time... With God's grace I got my grant on 21st June....
> I will update my signature also... For me it was a very long journey... Almost 2.5 yrs..!!
> Visa lodge: Feb 2016
> Verification Call: Aug 2017
> Grant : June 2018
> IED: Sept 2018
> Travelling in Sept 2018, just 2 days before IED.
> 
> Thanks to all here specially @keeda..!!


Hi Glowingsun,

Congratulations. Looks like it was quite a long waiting period for you. Happy to see that finally you received what you waited for. Is there any particular reason that you think for this delay ?

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## maulikdoshi82

glowingsun said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Apologies for updating so late, I was out on some assignments..was in travel most of the time..just got time... With God's grace I got my grant on 21st June....
> I will update my signature also... For me it was a very long journey... Almost 2.5 yrs..!!
> Visa lodge: Feb 2016
> Verification Call: Aug 2017
> Grant : June 2018
> IED: Sept 2018
> Travelling in Sept 2018, just 2 days before IED.
> 
> Thanks to all here specially @keeda..!!


Hei congratulations. My 2 cents - 2 days prior to IED is cutting too close, just in case flight delays etc. Recommend a week early. 

Best of luck for the next journey.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2018aspirant

glowingsun said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Apologies for updating so late, I was out on some assignments..was in travel most of the time..just got time... With God's grace I got my grant on 21st June....
> I will update my signature also... For me it was a very long journey... Almost 2.5 yrs..!!
> Visa lodge: Feb 2016
> Verification Call: Aug 2017
> Grant : June 2018
> IED: Sept 2018
> Travelling in Sept 2018, just 2 days before IED.
> 
> Thanks to all here specially @keeda..!!


WOW Congratulations!! Admire your patience, I am already frustrated after 10months of wait (since lodgement) :ranger:.

__________________

ANZSCO Code : ICT 261111

EOI Lodged : June, 2017 with 65 Points
Invited: 18th August, 2017
Visa Fee: 29th August, 2017 with all the docs except Medical
CO Contact : October, 2017 for Medical & Form 80
Replied on : 30th Oct, 2017
Current Status: Waiting


----------



## glowingsun

Thanks and welcome..!!
Not sure for that great delay...but would suggest all to put your application clean and clear...as the highest level..!! Documentation is too important, should be strong enough... cover everything..!!
Rest is upto God. My advise:
Be ready with your documents always, at any point of time the verification may come and in any form.

Thanks..!!


----------



## NB

glowingsun said:


> Thanks and welcome..!!
> Not sure for that great delay...but would suggest all to put your application clean and clear...as the highest level..!! Documentation is too important, should be strong enough... cover everything..!!
> Rest is upto God. My advise:
> Be ready with your documents always, at any point of time the verification may come and in any form.
> 
> Thanks..!!


Did you have to redo the PCC and medicals?

Cheers


----------



## glowingsun

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Hei congratulations. My 2 cents - 2 days prior to IED is cutting too close, just in case flight delays etc. Recommend a week early.
> 
> Best of luck for the next journey.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Congratulations to you too..!! Let's start new journey..!!
Actually, my IED is so close that I would be unable to wrap up everything here...!! Have tried my level best, but was zeroed in on this date only..!!


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Thank you..*



glowingsun said:


> Thanks and welcome..!!
> Not sure for that great delay...but would suggest all to put your application clean and clear...as the highest level..!! Documentation is too important, should be strong enough... cover everything..!!
> Rest is upto God. My advise:
> Be ready with your documents always, at any point of time the verification may come and in any form.
> 
> Thanks..!!


Thanks for advise. Sure thing. And all the best for you next journey!

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## maulikdoshi82

GUNBUN's persistance that it's a big issue, made me look at the data. ImmiTracker findings:

Filter - INDIAN, OFFSHORE, RECEIVED IMMI Assessment Commence, Date of Recieve from Jan 2017.

Total - 41 cases
DG - 14 cases out of 41
CO Contact - 27 cases
Avg Time to grant even after CO Contact - 190 days from lodgement.



dudeindia said:


> Wow GUNBUN, That's really encouraging.. LOL
> I just hope the uncertainty (and the desperation) ends soon.


----------



## shekar.ym

glowingsun said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Apologies for updating so late, I was out on some assignments..was in travel most of the time..just got time... With God's grace I got my grant on 21st June....
> I will update my signature also... For me it was a very long journey... Almost 2.5 yrs..!!
> Visa lodge: Feb 2016
> Verification Call: Aug 2017
> Grant : June 2018
> IED: Sept 2018
> Travelling in Sept 2018, just 2 days before IED.
> 
> Thanks to all here specially @keeda..!!



congrats and good luck


----------



## GUNBUN

maulikdoshi82 said:


> GUNBUN's persistance that it's a big issue, made me look at the data. ImmiTracker findings:
> 
> Filter - INDIAN, OFFSHORE, RECEIVED IMMI Assessment Commence, Date of Recieve from Jan 2017.
> 
> Total - 41 cases
> DG - 14 cases out of 41
> CO Contact - 27 cases
> Avg Time to grant even after CO Contact - 190 days from lodgement.


Thank you Maulik dada and Mr.IC 

Have a great party with devil tomorrow

Happy weekend to all guys 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanroc

Thank you for your response,I'm still learning how to use this site,excuse my response delays, appreciate the responses from this site it's so faster than my agent
Lodgement date-Oct12 ,2017
After CO contact submission documents update dateec 4,2017
Waiting ever since
261111 visa


GUNBUN said:


> Sanroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a slowdown in granting the 261111 visa...?
> 
> 
> 
> The overall grant process was slow in Jun-18 as it was expected, and also overall.
> 
> I know you are waiting for quite a long now but I request you to add your timeline in signature, it would be easier for others to correlate before answering.
> 
> Btw, I am also 261111 & a case officer appointed to me yesterday after 6 months wait. Before Nov-17 case officer were allocated in 2 weeks I remember.
> 
> There are people here as lucky as granted in 15 days and as worse as granted in 650 days.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sanroc

Why is the wait time not appearing on the site since few weeks...?Why were there no grants yesterday and today as per immitracker?I guess these questions were asked before and answered also but apologies for my ignorance...


----------



## Adi_01

Hey Congrats...good luck for your travel.

One question - Did you do PoC and medical again as your timeline was for about 2 years ?



glowingsun said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Apologies for updating so late, I was out on some assignments..was in travel most of the time..just got time... With God's grace I got my grant on 21st June....
> I will update my signature also... For me it was a very long journey... Almost 2.5 yrs..!!
> Visa lodge: Feb 2016
> Verification Call: Aug 2017
> Grant : June 2018
> IED: Sept 2018
> Travelling in Sept 2018, just 2 days before IED.
> 
> Thanks to all here specially @keeda..!!


----------



## Binnie

Hi anyone experiencing this thing; today my files last update changed to 29 June 2018: well surprisingly I didn't got any co contact or call. Nothing from immigration side. The same happened last November the date changed to 17 November 2017 that without any contact.


----------



## dudeindia

There is nothing unusual in wait times disappearing for some days. This has happened earlier as well and may be
due to some maintenance activity or something else at DHA's end. It's nothing to worry about.

And while there may have been no grants on immitracker yesterday, there did happen two CO contacts. So, it wasn't that the department was idle yesterday. Moreover, not all applications lodged are filed on immitracker. It's just a tracker to take idea from, not to rely upon. 


Sanroc said:


> Why is the wait time not appearing on the site since few weeks...?Why were there no grants yesterday and today as per immitracker?I guess these questions were asked before and answered also but apologies for my ignorance...


----------



## gerty

212days and still counting...co contact recieved on 1st of June..hopefully I get my grant next week Monday.the wait is crazy!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Did you try following up with DHA?



gerty said:


> 212days and still counting...co contact recieved on 1st of June..hopefully I get my grant next week Monday.the wait is crazy!


----------



## wahajmeer

Binnie said:


> Hi anyone experiencing this thing; today my files last update changed to 29 June 2018: well surprisingly I didn't got any co contact or call. Nothing from immigration side. The same happened last November the date changed to 17 November 2017 that without any contact.


Where are you looking for last updated?


———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## asifsiyal

Which forms I need to submit for my child's under 4 years. Form 80 and Form 1221?


----------



## Khushbu107

Hi All,

I’m also in the midst of arranging documents so that I can quickly apply once I receive invite. I have arranged all the required documents for myself and my spouse, however need your guidance on documents pertaining to my 2 yrs old son.

We have taken passport, birth certificate, Aadhaar, immunisation card.

Any other document which we should collate? Form 80, Form 1221 is applicable for him? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

Hi wahajmeer
When we open immiaccount at the bottom they showed last updated and date of submission of your application. Normally last update changes only when there is CO contact but don't know why it changes today for us


----------



## Lebern_Jane

asifsiyal said:


> Which forms I need to submit for my child's under 4 years. Form 80 and Form 1221?




I filled up Form 1229 for my 6yo son.


----------



## asifsiyal

Thanks, so no need for form 80.


----------



## GUNBUN

Khushbu107 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m also in the midst of arranging documents so that I can quickly apply once I receive invite. I have arranged all the required documents for myself and my spouse, however need your guidance on documents pertaining to my 2 yrs old son.
> 
> We have taken passport, birth certificate, Aadhaar, immunisation card.
> 
> Any other document which we should collate? Form 80, Form 1221 is applicable for him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This docs are ok.

80/1221 not required. In my case even I have not uploaded immunisation card.

I took immunisation card during medical visit to hospital, however it was not asked.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushbu107

Is form 1229 required for 2 year old kid? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebern_Jane

Khushbu107 said:


> Is form 1229 required for 2 year old kid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think so. It’s a consent form to grant visa to a child below 18yo.


----------



## naveenttf

Khushbu107 said:


> Is form 1229 required for 2 year old kid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I guess, if the child is below 2 years then it’s not required, if the child is more than 2years old then it is required, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinayagarwal

Khushbu107 said:


> Is form 1229 required for 2 year old kid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Depends. If both parents are applying for visa in the same application then not required. Otherwise it is needed to indicate non accompanying parent gave consent.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richamonk

Got Co contact asking for bank documents, work evidence and functional english. We had already uploaded the documents .
Lodged in 19th January
What does it mean ?? 😔


----------



## Khushbu107

I believe it’s better to add one more document/form.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Richamonk said:


> Got Co contact asking for bank documents, work evidence and functional english. We had already uploaded the documents .
> Lodged in 19th January
> What does it mean ?? 😔


Maybe you uploaded them in the wrong section
Maybe the files were corrupted

It’s not the first and not the last that a CO will ask for a document that was already uploaded 

Upload the documents again taking care to upload in the relevant section and naming the files correctly 

Also attach the files in the email,and send to the CO

Cheers


----------



## wahajmeer

Binnie said:


> Hi wahajmeer
> When we open immiaccount at the bottom they showed last updated and date of submission of your application. Normally last update changes only when there is CO contact but don't know why it changes today for us


Hi,

That is the date you last logged in and the date yiu submitted the application.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## GUNBUN

Binnie said:


> Hi anyone experiencing this thing; today my files last update changed to 29 June 2018: well surprisingly I didn't got any co contact or call. Nothing from immigration side. The same happened last November the date changed to 17 November 2017 that without any contact.


Did you approached any MARA Agent for you case as it was suggested here a month back.

I remember your case is of Dec-16, why are you struggling on your own still ?

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Richamonk

Thank you for the information guys. I'm just trying to figure out if this slows our case or should we be glad that it got picked up at all. The agent will be uploading all the documents and hopefully there aren't any more requirements from us.


----------



## Binnie

Hi Gunbun
Our file is already lodged by a MARA agent in Australia, as we came back from Australia in November 2016 and after invitation he lodged our file in December. Since then he is looking after everything. But unfortunately he has the same information that we have and he is well reputed and experienced agent too, still he can't provide some answers; so I am trying to find out here. 😔


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Hi All..

Good to see the forum is active during weekend too😀😀

One doubt.. I filtered cases from July 1 to 31st, 2017 with grant date in myimmitracker.. Only 29cases were filtered..
Does it mean, July is gonna be a slow month in terms of grants🤔
Count of Aug 2017 was 87...

I lodged my application on 10th Feb, 2018.


----------



## GUNBUN

Binnie said:


> Hi Gunbun
> Our file is already lodged by a MARA agent in Australia, as we came back from Australia in November 2016 and after invitation he lodged our file in December. Since then he is looking after everything. But unfortunately he has the same information that we have and he is well reputed and experienced agent too, still he can't provide some answers; so I am trying to find out here. 😔


Hi Binnie,
Thanks for the info.

So sad to hear your experience 

Did you ever tried to contact an astrologer to understand why the planetary positions in your case is so unfavorable at the moment !!

Good luck for your case.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Could be, or it could be like other years where July had a higher than average month of grants given.

Recency bias can cloud out assumptions. But it's anyone's guess. 



vijaya_ghanta said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Good to see the forum is active during weekend too😀😀
> 
> One doubt.. I filtered cases from July 1 to 31st, 2017 with grant date in myimmitracker.. Only 29cases were filtered..
> Does it mean, July is gonna be a slow month in terms of grants🤔
> Count of Aug 2017 was 87...
> 
> I lodged my application on 10th Feb, 2018.


----------



## andyrent

guys does any one know how long i need to wait after CO contact ? 
I rcvd CO contact on jun 27 ...uploaded form 80 on june 30.


----------



## Bunts

Guys is there any alternate document we can upload in case of pf statement. My pf statement is not getting downloaded since i have changed number and In my aadhar card its my full name while in pf my initial name i.e my father name is not mentioned. I have already initiated process for name and number change. I have uploaded all my salary slips which clearly mentions pf amount getting deducted, but in case any querry comes is there alternate option?....


----------



## shambalaya

andyrent said:


> guys does any one know how long i need to wait after CO contact ?
> I rcvd CO contact on jun 27 ...uploaded form 80 on june 30.


avg response time after co contact is 30 days

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

Request it from epf office. You should locate your epf office by your epf acc number.


Bunts said:


> Guys is there any alternate document we can upload in case of pf statement. My pf statement is not getting downloaded since i have changed number and In my aadhar card its my full name while in pf my initial name i.e my father name is not mentioned. I have already initiated process for name and number change. I have uploaded all my salary slips which clearly mentions pf amount getting deducted, but in case any querry comes is there alternate option?....


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

I am planning to upload pf statements from my employer and not epfo as I have 4 UAN numbers with four employers and two of them are trusts so I am unable to see the pf statements using member passbook


J_Scorpion said:


> Request it from epf office. You should locate your epf office by your epf acc number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanroc

Hi,Thank you for the responses.Today again the wait time has appeared,it is back to 8-9months.Is it the same for anybody else?


----------



## wahajmeer

The estimated processing time is back in immi account to 8 to 9 months.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## internationalcanuck

I hope that doesn't mean the processing time has reset to July 1st for existing applicants.




wahajmeer said:


> The estimated processing time is back in immi account to 8 to 9 months.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## GUNBUN

Bunts said:


> Guys is there any alternate document we can upload in case of pf statement. My pf statement is not getting downloaded since i have changed number and In my aadhar card its my full name while in pf my initial name i.e my father name is not mentioned. I have already initiated process for name and number change. I have uploaded all my salary slips which clearly mentions pf amount getting deducted, but in case any querry comes is there alternate option?....


Go with form 26as

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79

Hi Guys

For Visa lodging is it required to have documents like payslips, form-16 , relieving letters, promotion letters, PF statements etc notarized?

Rahul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> For Visa lodging is it required to have documents like payslips, form-16 , relieving letters, promotion letters, PF statements etc notarized?
> 
> Rahul
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No! Colour scanned copies will do..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79

rahulpop1 said:


> No! Colour scanned copies will do..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Ok great. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifsiyal

How I would come to know that Case Officer has been assigned for the Application. I have applied for Visa but no one has contacted me 9 months has already been passed.


----------



## NB

asifsiyal said:


> How I would come to know that Case Officer has been assigned for the Application. I have applied for Visa but no one has contacted me 9 months has already been passed.


Every application is assigned a CO 
Be rest assured 
Some CO like to announce themselves, and some prefer to work silently in the background and contact you only if they need some documents from you 

As you have crossed 9 months since applying, you can call up the department and ask for an update 

Cheers


----------



## Khushbu107

What if the original copies are in black and white? Do we still have to notarise them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes, black and white needs to be notarized.



Khushbu107 said:


> What if the original copies are in black and white? Do we still have to notarise them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79

newbienz said:


> Nothing to worry
> 
> She has a positive assessment from ACS and that’s all that matters.
> 
> Employment beyond assessment is not required
> 
> Once she gets competent score in PTEA , you are good to go
> 
> I hope she has been assessed under MLTSSL Anzsco code
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Do I need to upload payslips, tax documents, PF statements etc even for my spouse when claiming 5 points for partner skills? Or does it only apply to primary applicant?
Someone mentioned here that all these documents are needed for spouse as well.
I am confused as I dont see this in document checklist on DHA site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_fbd

Hi NB and All experts,
Really confused by new document requirements everytime i read a post on forum. On DHA website the checklist seems to be very simple, for example we need some proof for proving employment, that can be appointment letter and payslip alone. But I see people are putting bank statement, PF statement etc. Same for other categories. My question is, do we have a definite list for those who are applying for first time and not responding to any CO query as of now. Such list can be pinned /sticky. I understand once CO asks then we need to provide whatever they are looking for, but a definitive list for first time lodging is what I am looking for.
Best,
Ankur

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

People have gone overboard on this forum and have started deciding that anytime the read of a CO requesting something from one user, people start assuming everyone should upload the document too, to avoid a CO contact.

You should upload all the documents you sent to the assessing authority (ACS, Engineers Australia, VETASSESS, etc.) as evidence. Many times that includes financial documents as proof you got paid from your employers.

People have written lists on the forum of what they submited.



ankur_fbd said:


> Hi NB and All experts,
> Really confused by new document requirements everytime i read a post on forum. On DHA website the checklist seems to be very simple, for example we need some proof for proving employment, that can be appointment letter and payslip alone. But I see people are putting bank statement, PF statement etc. Same for other categories. My question is, do we have a definite list for those who are applying for first time and not responding to any CO query as of now. Such list can be pinned /sticky. I understand once CO asks then we need to provide whatever they are looking for, but a definitive list for first time lodging is what I am looking for.
> Best,
> Ankur
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## shambalaya

When you log into the immiacount now, you would notice that one of the lines on the Information page is
From 1 July 2018, applicants will need to review the answers within their application form to ensure that any updated questions have been answered

I reviewed my application which now opens as a PDF. I did not find any 'updated questions' there. Plus I could not find anything in the 'Update details' section which might fall under this category. 
Anyone else did any such investigation with their application and found a different outcome ?


----------



## rahulpop1

shambalaya said:


> When you log into the immiacount now, you would notice that one of the lines on the Information page is
> From 1 July 2018, applicants will need to review the answers within their application form to ensure that any updated questions have been answered
> 
> I reviewed my application which now opens as a PDF. I did not find any 'updated questions' there. Plus I could not find anything in the 'Update details' section which might fall under this category.
> Anyone else did any such investigation with their application and found a different outcome ?


That is applicable to applicants who have not Lodged their application until 30th June.
Complete text below:

The department will be performing a major update to its online application forms on 30 June 2018.* Applications at a status of ‘ready to lodge’ that are not submitted by 30 June 2018 *will be set to a status of ‘incomplete’ in ImmiAccount as part of the systems maintenance process.

From 1 July 2018, applicants will need to review the answers within their application form to ensure that any updated questions have been answered



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Best luck to everyone. May this new FY bring joy of grant to you and your family soon.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

Happy new Financial year ... lol 



Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

Happy New Financial Year To All Of Us!:clap2:


----------



## internationalcanuck

Happy Financial Year and happy Canada day 😂😂


----------



## vijgin

Hi Guys,
I have a question, I have applied for ANZCO Developer Programmer - 261312. My spouse is a Non-IT engineer belongs to Civil engineer ANZCO 2332(Civil Engineering Professionals) . Is it possible to add my spouse point to my EOI?


----------



## rahulpop1

Seems DHA guys have started working already. 1 CO contact reported on immitracker. DOL: 23 Jan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin.raghav

Hi All, 
After 160 days of wait, today I got a CO contact asking for "Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letters on company letterheads", I have given enough proof, looks like I will have to provide more. 

"The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
(for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)."

I am sure, the company will be able to provide, period of employment, salary earned etc, but are not obliged to write our main five duties etc on a letter. 

Has anyone faced with such an problem. Looking forward for your guidance here. Earlier, I have provided notary attested documents (Not on company letter head) with reference of my colleagues/superiors along with payslips. looks like that didn't work for me. 

Regards,
Nithin

Time line,
ANZCO: 261112 (System Analyst) 
EOI : 9 September 2017
Invited: 18th January 2018
Date of Lodgement: 23rd January 2018
CO contant: 2nd July 2018
Grant: ?


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a question, I have applied for ANZCO Developer Programmer - 261312. My spouse is a Non-IT engineer belongs to Civil engineer ANZCO 2332(Civil Engineering Professionals) . Is it possible to add my spouse point to my EOI?


You can claim 5 points provided she gets a positive assessment and competent English 
Both codes are in MLTSSL 

Cheers


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi All,
> After 160 days of wait, today I got a CO contact asking for "Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letters on company letterheads", I have given enough proof, looks like I will have to provide more.
> 
> "The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)."
> 
> I am sure, the company will be able to provide, period of employment, salary earned etc, but are not obliged to write our main five duties etc on a letter.
> 
> Has anyone faced with such an problem. Looking forward for your guidance here. Earlier, I have provided notary attested documents (Not on company letter head) with reference of my colleagues/superiors along with payslips. looks like that didn't work for me.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin
> 
> Time line,
> ANZCO: 261112 (System Analyst)
> EOI : 9 September 2017
> Invited: 18th January 2018
> Date of Lodgement: 23rd January 2018
> CO contant: 2nd July 2018
> Grant: ?




Did you give the experience letters of all the companies in the first place



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Seems DHA guys have started working already. 1 CO contact reported on immitracker. DOL: 23 Jan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


1st grant reported on immitracker.

Positive start 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> 1st grant reported on immitracker.
> 
> Positive start
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I have applied country filter as well to India along with Offshore.. Seems that person is not from India.
Well good news is "Work is in Progress..".

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Letters provided*



Vineethmarkonda said:


> Did you give the experience letters of all the companies in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Below are the documents that I provided:
1. Experience letter from all the companies except current
2. Proof of employment from my current company in companies letter head
3. Reference letter attested from a notory with contact details of my colleagues/superiors as a proof of the duties and responsibilities
4. PF/Superannuation docuement
5. Payslips
6. Bankslips

And all this documents from 8 different companies, I have now only 1 slot pending out of 60 documents to attach any document. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## gerty

When will she treat backlog co contacts??#sigh....lots of nov/Dec applications pending while 2018 applications are been fixed...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nithin.raghav said:


> Below are the documents that I provided:
> 1. Experience letter from all the companies except current
> 2. Proof of employment from my current company in companies letter head
> 3. Reference letter attested from a notory with contact details of my colleagues/superiors as a proof of the duties and responsibilities
> 4. PF/Superannuation docuement
> 5. Payslips
> 6. Bankslips
> 
> And all this documents from 8 different companies, I have now only 1 slot pending out of 60 documents to attach any document.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


The letters need to have the required info i.e. the following:

"The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
(for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)."

Is there one (or a few) employment proof documents you submitted that are lacking the info above there?


----------



## andyrent

internationalcanuck said:


> Happy Financial Year and happy Canada day 😂😂


Happy New Financial Year....


----------



## internationalcanuck

Also know of a grant for someone lodged on Jan 9, 2018 from my WhatsApp group... Anzsco 261312 developer programmer


----------



## munna1988

I got an invitation in the previous round and I now started uploading documents for my application. I have to upload PCC issued by Belgium and the document is in Dutch. Could anyone please suggest where/how to get this document translated in Hyderabad/Online?


----------



## devmech

I was also in the same dilemma while gathering documents. But my MARA agent insisted on detailed employment letter.
I also suggest you that you should contact the HR dept. and they will surely help you with the document and put things in place.


----------



## devmech

I was also in the same dilemma while gathering documents. But my MARA agent insisted on detailed employment letter.
I also suggest you that you should contact the HR dept. and they will surely help you with the document and put things in place.



nithin.raghav said:


> Hi All,
> After 160 days of wait, today I got a CO contact asking for "Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letters on company letterheads", I have given enough proof, looks like I will have to provide more.
> 
> "The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)."
> 
> I am sure, the company will be able to provide, period of employment, salary earned etc, but are not obliged to write our main five duties etc on a letter.
> 
> Has anyone faced with such an problem. Looking forward for your guidance here. Earlier, I have provided notary attested documents (Not on company letter head) with reference of my colleagues/superiors along with payslips. looks like that didn't work for me.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin
> 
> Time line,
> ANZCO: 261112 (System Analyst)
> EOI : 9 September 2017
> Invited: 18th January 2018
> Date of Lodgement: 23rd January 2018
> CO contant: 2nd July 2018
> Grant: ?


----------



## GUNBUN

gerty said:


> When will she treat backlog co contacts??#sigh....lots of nov/Dec applications pending while 2018 applications are been fixed...


1 case from Nov with CO contact got cleared today.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

At least we know that Case Officers didn't take 1 week of leave due to the immiaccount software update :heh::heh::tongue1:



GUNBUN said:


> 1 case from Nov with CO contact got cleared today.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## SVW3690

I have got CO contact on my application requesting for more proof on relationship, though marriage certificate was submitted. I have given few extra proofs now.

My question is my wife's PCC is getting by 28th of this month ( 1 year validity is getting over). Do i need to submit new one or as the CO has already taken the application, can I go with the old one

Please Guide

Thanks


----------



## dudeindia

By God's grace, happy to inform you that I got my 189 grant, along with my wife and son today. So, just the very next day after getting the IMMI Assessment Commence email, I got the grant. No questions / documents asked. I am an offshore applicant and applied through agent. Surprisingly, my agent doesn't know yet about my grant, while I checked it through my mirror account.

PTE - Straight 90s
Total Points - 80
ITA - Dec 6 (not sure of date though) 
Lodged - 14th Jan 2018
IMMI Assessment Commence Mail - 29th June 2018
Grant - 2nd July 2018
IED - 11th Jan 2019

All the best to everyone 😊


----------



## NB

SVW3690 said:


> I have got CO contact on my application requesting for more proof on relationship, though marriage certificate was submitted. I have given few extra proofs now.
> 
> My question is my wife's PCC is getting by 28th of this month ( 1 year validity is getting over). Do i need to submit new one or as the CO has already taken the application, can I go with the old one
> 
> Please Guide
> 
> Thanks


To ask for a renewed PCC or not is the prerogative of the CO
In some recent cases, they did not

You will have to wait for him to ask

If you want to be pro active, you can get a fresh one and upload it

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

dudeindia said:


> By God's grace, happy to inform you that I got my 189 grant, along with my wife and son today. So, just the very next day after getting the IMMI Assessment Commence email, I got the grant. No questions / documents asked. I am an offshore applicant and applied through agent. Surprisingly, my agent doesn't know yet about my grant, while I checked it through my mirror account.
> 
> PTE - Straight 90s
> Total Points - 80
> ITA - Dec 6 (not sure of date though)
> Lodged - 14th Jan 2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence Mail - 29th June 2018
> Grant - 2nd July 2018
> IED - 11th Jan 2019
> 
> All the best to everyone 😊


Congrats , very happy to hear your case. So lucky you are dude 

Can you please revert on my PM that I just sent.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## dudeindia

Thank you GUNBUN. I replied to your message 



GUNBUN said:


> dudeindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> By God's grace, happy to inform you that I got my 189 grant, along with my wife and son today. So, just the very next day after getting the IMMI Assessment Commence email, I got the grant. No questions / documents asked. I am an offshore applicant and applied through agent. Surprisingly, my agent doesn't know yet about my grant, while I checked it through my mirror account.
> 
> PTE - Straight 90s
> Total Points - 80
> ITA - Dec 6 (not sure of date though)
> Lodged - 14th Jan 2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence Mail - 29th June 2018
> Grant - 2nd July 2018
> IED - 11th Jan 2019
> 
> All the best to everyone 😊
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats , very happy to hear your case. So lucky you are dude
> 
> Can you please revert on my PM that I just sent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## 2018aspirant

dudeindia said:


> By God's grace, happy to inform you that I got my 189 grant, along with my wife and son today. So, just the very next day after getting the IMMI Assessment Commence email, I got the grant. No questions / documents asked. I am an offshore applicant and applied through agent. Surprisingly, my agent doesn't know yet about my grant, while I checked it through my mirror account.
> 
> PTE - Straight 90s
> Total Points - 80
> ITA - Dec 6 (not sure of date though)
> Lodged - 14th Jan 2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence Mail - 29th June 2018
> Grant - 2nd July 2018
> IED - 11th Jan 2019
> 
> All the best to everyone 😊


Congrats! Could you please share how to set up the mirror account. I have been on the waitlist for 10+months now and as you would know, it's frustrating to rely on agents for updates.

Cheers.


----------



## dudeindia

Thanks. Just create an IMMI account, there you'll see the option to import application. Further, you'll need to enter the application number which should be there on the receipt you got after paying VISA fees. And you're done



2018aspirant said:


> dudeindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> By God's grace, happy to inform you that I got my 189 grant, along with my wife and son today. So, just the very next day after getting the IMMI Assessment Commence email, I got the grant. No questions / documents asked. I am an offshore applicant and applied through agent. Surprisingly, my agent doesn't know yet about my grant, while I checked it through my mirror account.
> 
> PTE - Straight 90s
> Total Points - 80
> ITA - Dec 6 (not sure of date though)
> Lodged - 14th Jan 2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence Mail - 29th June 2018
> Grant - 2nd July 2018
> IED - 11th Jan 2019
> 
> All the best to everyone 😊
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Could you please share how to set up the mirror account. I have been on the waitlist for 10+months now and as you would know, it's frustrating to rely on agents for updates.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...


----------



## Richamonk

Even we got a CO contact- Evidence of employment asking specifically for Bank Statements with proper period stated. This is 8 years of Bank statement from 3 different companies !! We had already submitted all the other documents, pay slips, tax returns, pf etc.For spouse evidence of functional english-which was already provided. We are uploading another massive pile just because it was requested .


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations.
Thank you for mentioning that you got an IMMI Assessement Commencement E-mail, and got the grant right after.
So many people have been affraid of this e-mail thinking it's evidence of a delay, it shows that the e-mail is not relevent to lodgement timeline.
Some COs send the e-mail, some don't.



dudeindia said:


> By God's grace, happy to inform you that I got my 189 grant, along with my wife and son today. So, just the very next day after getting the IMMI Assessment Commence email, I got the grant. No questions / documents asked. I am an offshore applicant and applied through agent. Surprisingly, my agent doesn't know yet about my grant, while I checked it through my mirror account.
> 
> PTE - Straight 90s
> Total Points - 80
> ITA - Dec 6 (not sure of date though)
> Lodged - 14th Jan 2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence Mail - 29th June 2018
> Grant - 2nd July 2018
> IED - 11th Jan 2019
> 
> All the best to everyone 😊


----------



## austaspirant

dudeindia said:


> By God's grace, happy to inform you that I got my 189 grant, along with my wife and son today. So, just the very next day after getting the IMMI Assessment Commence email, I got the grant. No questions / documents asked. I am an offshore applicant and applied through agent. Surprisingly, my agent doesn't know yet about my grant, while I checked it through my mirror account.
> 
> PTE - Straight 90s
> Total Points - 80
> ITA - Dec 6 (not sure of date though)
> Lodged - 14th Jan 2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence Mail - 29th June 2018
> Grant - 2nd July 2018
> IED - 11th Jan 2019
> 
> All the best to everyone 😊


Congrats mate!


----------



## naveenttf

dudeindia said:


> By God's grace, happy to inform you that I got my 189 grant, along with my wife and son today. So, just the very next day after getting the IMMI Assessment Commence email, I got the grant. No questions / documents asked. I am an offshore applicant and applied through agent. Surprisingly, my agent doesn't know yet about my grant, while I checked it through my mirror account.
> 
> PTE - Straight 90s
> Total Points - 80
> ITA - Dec 6 (not sure of date though)
> Lodged - 14th Jan 2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence Mail - 29th June 2018
> Grant - 2nd July 2018
> IED - 11th Jan 2019
> 
> All the best to everyone 😊




Congratulations bro  enjoy your day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

dudeindia said:


> By God's grace, happy to inform you that I got my 189 grant, along with my wife and son today. So, just the very next day after getting the IMMI Assessment Commence email, I got the grant. No questions / documents asked. I am an offshore applicant and applied through agent. Surprisingly, my agent doesn't know yet about my grant, while I checked it through my mirror account.
> 
> PTE - Straight 90s
> Total Points - 80
> ITA - Dec 6 (not sure of date though)
> Lodged - 14th Jan 2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence Mail - 29th June 2018
> Grant - 2nd July 2018
> IED - 11th Jan 2019
> 
> All the best to everyone 😊




Heartiest Congratulations bro.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushbu107

Congrats for getting the grant.. 

Experts - have a doubt, I’ve collated all the documents and want them to be notarised.. documents have to be notarised as ‘Certified True Copy of Original’?? We also have some red stamp stating ‘Valid Outside India’..

Can you tell me which option to take for notarise documents?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Khushbu107 said:


> Congrats for getting the grant..
> 
> Experts - have a doubt, I’ve collated all the documents and want them to be notarised.. documents have to be notarised as ‘Certified True Copy of Original’?? We also have some red stamp stating ‘Valid Outside India’..
> 
> Can you tell me which option to take for notarise documents?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why on earth do you want to get them all notarised?
It’s not required for Visa application 
Just scan them in colour 

If you are under the impression, that it will have more weightage, you will be sadly mistaken 

Cheers


----------



## Khushbu107

I’m only talking about the originals which are in black and white.. 
coloured ones I’m anyways uploading directly.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Khushbu107 said:


> I’m only talking about the originals which are in black and white..
> coloured ones I’m anyways uploading directly..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I scanned even the B&W in colour and faced no problems 

However, if you still want to get them notarised, certified true copy of the original should be sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## munna1988

munna1988 said:


> I got an invitation in the previous round and I now started uploading documents for my application. I have to upload PCC issued by Belgium and the document is in Dutch. Could anyone please suggest where/how to get this document translated in Hyderabad/Online?


Can anyone please look into the above query?


----------



## NB

munna1988 said:


> Can anyone please look into the above query?


Here you go

https://www.migrationtranslators.com.au/dutch-naati-translator/

Do recheck their credentials 

Cheers


----------



## ankur14

newbienz said:


> Why on earth do you want to get them all notarised?
> It’s not required for Visa application
> Just scan them in colour
> 
> If you are under the impression, that it will have more weightage, you will be sadly mistaken
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

I have almost all my documents notarized as well. I know it will not add weightage to application but uploading these notarized documents will have any negative impact on application? 

Also, I have few documents (Bank Statements, 1-2 Payslips, ITR & Form 16, Marriage Certificate) which are not notarized yet, so if I upload few documents with notary and few without notary, will there be any problem in application? Or shall I get the rest of the documents notarized and then upload once I get the invite? 

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 8th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations.
> Thank you for mentioning that you got an IMMI Assessement Commencement E-mail, and got the grant right after.
> So many people have been affraid of this e-mail thinking it's evidence of a delay, it shows that the e-mail is not relevent to lodgement timeline.
> Some COs send the e-mail, some don't.



IC - This guy's CO was a men (probably Gentleman ).

That CO was in weekend/TGIF mood on friday so by mistake he sent that Immi assessment commence mail to him.

When that CO came to office today, he realized his mistake and this way Mr.dudeIndia received grant today instead of last Friday 

My CO is a lady


----------



## sujas

dudeindia said:


> By God's grace, happy to inform you that I got my 189 grant, along with my wife and son today. So, just the very next day after getting the IMMI Assessment Commence email, I got the grant. No questions / documents asked. I am an offshore applicant and applied through agent. Surprisingly, my agent doesn't know yet about my grant, while I checked it through my mirror account.
> 
> PTE - Straight 90s
> Total Points - 80
> ITA - Dec 6 (not sure of date though)
> Lodged - 14th Jan 2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence Mail - 29th June 2018
> Grant - 2nd July 2018
> IED - 11th Jan 2019
> 
> All the best to everyone 😊


Hey, Congratulations. 

@All,
In my case. the status of "recieved" has not changed now there has been a CO contact so far. Hoping that it will get processed without unforeseen delays. I assume many fellow members are at the same phase? 

Regards,
sujas
ITA: Nov 21 2017
Lodged: 9th Jan 2017
CO Contact: None
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sujas

oops typo

I mean, In my case, the status of "recieved" has not changed since date of grant Nor there has been a CO contact/ update so far. So its more or less in a "no updates" state 

Hoping that it will get processed without unforeseen delays. I assume many fellow members are at the same phase with no CO contact/updates since lodgement?

Regards,
sujas
ITA: Nov 21 2017
Lodged: 9th Jan 2017
CO Contact: None
Grant:


----------



## venki7

I lodged my 189 application on Jan19 and received acknowledgement the same day. Now on Jun 26th I see a notification with title "IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received" and contains nothing but just confirmation with DHA member name (not sure if CO) and the status is still "Received". Any idea on what can be inferred from this update? Not seeing many applicants getting such update.


----------



## NB

ankur14 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have almost all my documents notarized as well. I know it will not add weightage to application but uploading these notarized documents will have any negative impact on application?
> 
> Also, I have few documents (Bank Statements, 1-2 Payslips, ITR & Form 16, Marriage Certificate) which are not notarized yet, so if I upload few documents with notary and few without notary, will there be any problem in application? Or shall I get the rest of the documents notarized and then upload once I get the invite?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> Timelines:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Main Applicant:*
> PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
> PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
> ANZSCO - 261313
> ACS Assessment - 8th June'18
> ACS Status - With Assessor
> 
> *Spouse:*
> PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
> ANZSCO - 261313
> ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
> ACS Status - With Assessor


It’s the quality of the scan which is important for DHA and not whether it’s notarised or not

I used a mixture of notarised and un notarised documents without any issues

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

munna1988 said:


> I got an invitation in the previous round and I now started uploading documents for my application. I have to upload PCC issued by Belgium and the document is in Dutch. Could anyone please suggest where/how to get this document translated in Hyderabad/Online?


I got 1 page translated at 1500 INR from Modlingua (Indian Translator Association) from Delhi. This is not a NAATI accredited.

Migration Translator as pointed by NB charges $70 per page and is NAATI accredited.

People in Delhi NCR can PM me if they want to know from where to get docs notarised,certified,true copy etc at 40-50 INR per page if you give docs in bulk.


----------



## shambalaya

Giddy up! Got the visa email a few hours ago. I'll update the details here and on immitracker soon, under the name kramer.

code 261313
logded on 01/16/18
direct grant
offshore. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

shambalaya said:


> Giddy up! Got the visa email a few hours ago. I'll update the details here and on immitracker soon, under the name kramer.
> 
> code 261313
> logded on 01/16/18
> direct grant
> offshore.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Super news...congrats.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

shambalaya said:


> Giddy up! Got the visa email a few hours ago. I'll update the details here and on immitracker soon, under the name kramer.
> 
> code 261313
> logded on 01/16/18
> direct grant
> offshore.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## Vinayagarwal

GUNBUN said:


> Super news...congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



Congrats!!


GUNBUN, any movement on your application buddy? Am in the same boat.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congrats!



shambalaya said:


> Giddy up! Got the visa email a few hours ago. I'll update the details here and on immitracker soon, under the name kramer.
> 
> code 261313
> logded on 01/16/18
> direct grant
> offshore.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

venki7 said:


> I lodged my 189 application on Jan19 and received acknowledgement the same day. Now on Jun 26th I see a notification with title "IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received" and contains nothing but just confirmation with DHA member name (not sure if CO) and the status is still "Received". Any idea on what can be inferred from this update? Not seeing many applicants getting such update.


When I got that email, employment verification happened in my current company.

Regards,
Vishesh


----------



## GUNBUN

Vinayagarwal said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> GUNBUN, any movement on your application buddy? Am in the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vinay,

I am slipping into depression every passing day. 

Thinking to update Dibp with the address of the graveyard near to my home.And would request them to send hard copy of my grant letter there once they have finished entire Jan-18 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## venki7

KVK said:


> When I got that email, employment verification happened in my current company.
> 
> Regards,
> Vishesh


what was the application status when verification happened and also how soon they contacted your company after the notification


----------



## KVK

venki7 said:


> what was the application status when verification happened and also how soon they contacted your company after the notification


Application status is still "received", but the verification happened on the same day.


----------



## Vinayagarwal

GUNBUN said:


> Vinay,
> 
> I am slipping into depression every passing day.
> 
> Thinking to update Dibp with the address of the graveyard near to my home.And would request them to send hard copy of my grant letter there once they have finished entire Jan-18
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




Whoa!! 

Relax a bit dude.. It will come sooner or later. Pick a good tv series to keep your mind off like I did 

Is there any update on your immi account? Or it still just shows "received"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> Vinay,
> 
> I am slipping into depression every passing day.
> 
> Thinking to update Dibp with the address of the graveyard near to my home.And would request them to send hard copy of my grant letter there once they have finished entire Jan-18
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Try climbing a water tank like Veeru and send that photo to DHA

Maybe that can help 

Cheers


----------



## venki7

KVK said:


> Application status is still "received", but the verification happened on the same day.


Is "IMMI Assessment Commence" and "IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received" same not sure which one can be related more with assessment started or any verification has been triggered.


----------



## gladiatorsword

shambalaya said:


> Giddy up! Got the visa email a few hours ago. I'll update the details here and on immitracker soon, under the name kramer.
> 
> code 261313
> logded on 01/16/18
> direct grant
> offshore.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> Try climbing a water tank like Veeru and send that photo to DHA
> 
> Maybe that can help
> 
> Cheers


Even if I send that photo to DHA, they may allocate another CO to verify that photo and place.

Already, I am unable to recover from first IAC mail. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Vinayagarwal said:


> Whoa!!
> 
> Relax a bit dude.. It will come sooner or later. Pick a good tv series to keep your mind off like I did
> 
> Is there any update on your immi account? Or it still just shows "received"?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My immi status is "Received" ( and kept in dustbin).



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## meltoms3333

Hello everyone
Got the visa email a few hours ago. I'll update the details here as well as on immitracker soon, 

Code : 261313
Lodged : 10th January 2018
Direct Grant
Offshore


----------



## wahajmeer

Congratulations to everyone getting their grants. A promising start to the new year. Hope everyone gets theirs soon.. 🤞🤞

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations. This has been a good start to the new financial year.
I hope DHA/DIBP keeps this up.



meltoms3333 said:


> Hello everyone
> Got the visa email a few hours ago. I'll update the details here as well as on immitracker soon,
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodged : 10th January 2018
> Direct Grant
> Offshore


----------



## KVK

meltoms3333 said:


> Hello everyone
> Got the visa email a few hours ago. I'll update the details here as well as on immitracker soon,
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodged : 10th January 2018
> Direct Grant
> Offshore


Congrats Brother


----------



## austaspirant

meltoms3333 said:


> Hello everyone
> Got the visa email a few hours ago. I'll update the details here as well as on immitracker soon,
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodged : 10th January 2018
> Direct Grant
> Offshore


Congrats buddy!


----------



## ankur_fbd

When is the next invitation round expected. On DHA website it says 20th June 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ankur_fbd said:


> When is the next invitation round expected. On DHA website it says 20th June
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Could be this Wednesday or next

The department has decided to give minimal information that they can get away with as far as invitations are concerned 

No one can be sure 

Cheers


----------



## austaspirant

ankur_fbd said:


> When is the next invitation round expected. On DHA website it says 20th June
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk



You are asking in the wrong forum buddy, check in EOI forums.


----------



## rahulpop1

newbienz said:


> Try climbing a water tank like Veeru and send that photo to DHA
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that can help
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hilarious 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanketmohanty

Hi Guys,

Got grant today.

Its a Direct Grant. 

ANZSCO - 261111
Lodged - 12th Jan 2018

cheers..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Congrats to everyone of you, who got their grant today!


----------



## saurabhpluto

Points and timelines plz


sanketmohanty said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got grant today.
> 
> Its a Direct Grant.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> Lodged - 12th Jan 2018
> 
> cheers..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

sanketmohanty said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got grant today.
> 
> Its a Direct Grant.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> Lodged - 12th Jan 2018
> 
> cheers..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Man! All the best! 

Could you please provide information like points breakup, timelines, etc.? Also, kindly share your experience for the whole process from submission of EOI till date and provide document list that you uploaded in the application? It will be helpful for the other members. 

Regards
Ankur


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



sanketmohanty said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got grant today.
> 
> Its a Direct Grant.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> Lodged - 12th Jan 2018
> 
> cheers..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

sanketmohanty said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got grant today.
> 
> Its a Direct Grant.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> Lodged - 12th Jan 2018
> 
> cheers..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats Sanket!


----------



## gladiatorsword

sanketmohanty said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got grant today.
> 
> Its a Direct Grant.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> Lodged - 12th Jan 2018
> 
> cheers..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## sanketmohanty

Thanks all..

hi, 

lodged with 70 points
Age -25
PTE - 20
Edu - 15
Work Exp - 10

Lodged on 12th Jan 2018
Immi Commencement Mail - 29th June
Grant Mail - 2nd July
IED - 29th Nov 2018

And yea I am offshore. Applied through agent and uploaded all possible docs including Med and PCC. Guess thats why a DG.

Would appreciate if someone can direct me to any post- grant link so that I can take inputs from members and prepare myself.

Thanks....



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Job category? anzsco against which you applied


sanketmohanty said:


> Thanks all..
> 
> hi,
> 
> lodged with 70 points
> Age -25
> PTE - 20
> Edu - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> 
> Lodged on 12th Jan 2018
> Immi Commencement Mail - 29th June
> Grant Mail - 2nd July
> IED - 29th Nov 2018
> 
> And yea I am offshore. Applied through agent and uploaded all possible docs including Med and PCC. Guess thats why a DG.
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can direct me to any post- grant link so that I can take inputs from members and prepare myself.
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dudeindia

Hey all. Post grant link for me too. And any whatsapp group for the newbies settling in the kangaroo land? 

Thanks



sanketmohanty said:


> Thanks all..
> 
> hi,
> 
> lodged with 70 points
> Age -25
> PTE - 20
> Edu - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> 
> Lodged on 12th Jan 2018
> Immi Commencement Mail - 29th June
> Grant Mail - 2nd July
> IED - 29th Nov 2018
> 
> And yea I am offshore. Applied through agent and uploaded all possible docs including Med and PCC. Guess thats why a DG.
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can direct me to any post- grant link so that I can take inputs from members and prepare myself.
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanketmohanty

261111 ICT Biz Analyst


saurabhpluto said:


> Job category? anzsco against which you applied
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman

Guys, this might be a little bit off topic. If a couple with permanent residency has a baby born on Aussie soil, what will be the status of the baby? A permanent resident or a citizen?


----------



## saurabhpluto

sanketmohanty said:


> 261111 ICT Biz Analyst
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Strange !

As per the border website cut off for BA ICT has remained 75 since October 2017.

No idea how this is possible. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

kaniltoraman said:


> Guys, this might be a little bit off topic. If a couple with permanent residency has a baby born on Aussie soil, what will be the status of the baby? A permanent resident or a citizen?


Citizen

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar

kaniltoraman said:


> Guys, this might be a little bit off topic. If a couple with permanent residency has a baby born on Aussie soil, what will be the status of the baby? A permanent resident or a citizen?


The baby is Aus citizen by birth


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Children born in Australia automatically acquire Australian citizenship if at least one parent is an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of the child's birth.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/life/chil


----------



## andyrent

Important information for applicants:

As of 1 July 2018, the Department of Home Affairs has changed its policy for undertaking up front medicals using the My Health Declaration (MHD) service. Before you proceed to lodge MHD please refer to the updated information at My Health Declarations to confirm whether MHD is available for your visa subclass.


Application statuses in ImmiAccount from 1 July 2018

The department will be performing a major update to its online application forms on 30 June 2018. Applications at a status of ‘ready to lodge’ that are not submitted by 30 June 2018 will be set to a status of ‘incomplete’ in ImmiAccount as part of the systems maintenance process.

From 1 July 2018, applicants will need to review the answers within their application form to ensure that any updated questions have been answered


Information for Resident Return Visa applicants:

A new electronic form will be introduced for the Resident Return Visa on 1 July 2018.

Any partially completed, ‘saved’, or ‘in progress’ Resident Return Visa forms that are not submitted by 30 June 2018 will be set to a status of ‘discontinued’ within ImmiAccount. Applicants will need to start a new Resident Return Visa application form to continue the visa application process.


----------



## andyrent

Is there any impact to us ? the guys who have already lodged ?




andyrent said:


> Important information for applicants:
> 
> As of 1 July 2018, the Department of Home Affairs has changed its policy for undertaking up front medicals using the My Health Declaration (MHD) service. Before you proceed to lodge MHD please refer to the updated information at My Health Declarations to confirm whether MHD is available for your visa subclass.
> 
> 
> Application statuses in ImmiAccount from 1 July 2018
> 
> The department will be performing a major update to its online application forms on 30 June 2018. Applications at a status of ‘ready to lodge’ that are not submitted by 30 June 2018 will be set to a status of ‘incomplete’ in ImmiAccount as part of the systems maintenance process.
> 
> From 1 July 2018, applicants will need to review the answers within their application form to ensure that any updated questions have been answered
> 
> 
> Information for Resident Return Visa applicants:
> 
> A new electronic form will be introduced for the Resident Return Visa on 1 July 2018.
> 
> Any partially completed, ‘saved’, or ‘in progress’ Resident Return Visa forms that are not submitted by 30 June 2018 will be set to a status of ‘discontinued’ within ImmiAccount. Applicants will need to start a new Resident Return Visa application form to continue the visa application process.


----------



## NB

andyrent said:


> Is there any impact to us ? the guys who have already lodged ?


Nope

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym

sanketmohanty said:


> Thanks all..
> 
> hi,
> 
> lodged with 70 points
> Age -25
> PTE - 20
> Edu - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> 
> Lodged on 12th Jan 2018
> Immi Commencement Mail - 29th June
> Grant Mail - 2nd July
> IED - 29th Nov 2018
> 
> And yea I am offshore. Applied through agent and uploaded all possible docs including Med and PCC. Guess thats why a DG.
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can direct me to any post- grant link so that I can take inputs from members and prepare myself.
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


congrats bro.. and good luck


----------



## kbjan26

*Fees paid and documents uploaded*

Yayyy happy to share the news I have finally paid the fees and uploaded the documents.

My case will be put on hold until August anyways due to wife's pregnancy but still took the step finally


----------



## saurabhpluto

Hi,

Just to confirm, did the Co ask you to upload other documents than medicals.


kbjan26 said:


> Yayyy happy to share the news I have finally paid the fees and uploaded the documents.
> 
> My case will be put on hold until August anyways due to wife's pregnancy but still took the step finally


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

saurabhpluto said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to confirm, did the Co ask you to upload other documents than medicals.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


He applied today . After lot of struggle.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Ok. I am always confused between lodgement and documents submission. Can anyone please explain these terms.

Is it not possible to submit documents with lodgement?


SunV said:


> He applied today


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Ok. Then right question what all documents did you upload?


saurabhpluto said:


> Ok. I am always confused between lodgement and documents submission. Can anyone please explain these terms.
> 
> Is it not possible to submit documents with lodgement?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Lodgement means you paid the lodgement fee and filled out the online application.
Once you pay the fee then you upload your documents.



saurabhpluto said:


> Ok. I am always confused between lodgement and documents submission. Can anyone please explain these terms.
> 
> Is it not possible to submit documents with lodgement?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

saurabhpluto said:


> Ok. Then right question what all documents did you upload?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I uploaded everything as per check list. I am sharing it for your reference ( Nationality may vary but still for your reference)

Primary Applicant

Medicals
Form 80
Invite from DIBP	
ACS Letter
PTE Result	
Aadhar cars
PAN card	
PCC
Birth Certificate 
Marriage Certificate 
10th Certificate 
10th Marklist
12th Certificate 
12th Marklist 
Degree Certificate 
Degree Marklist 
PG Certificate 
PG Marklist 
All offer letters	
All relieving letters
All designation changes	
All service Certificates
All confirmation letters	
All salary hike letters
All year Form 16	
All year 26 AS
All Bank statements 
All ITRs
All year payslips (min. 4 per year)	
Passport size photo

Secondary Applicant

Medicals - In my case its on hold due to wife's pregnancy
Letter from University on Medium of Instruction 
Aadhar card
PAN card	
PCC
Birth Certificate (not mandatory)	Passport size photo
10th Certificate 
10th Marklist
12th Certificate 
12th Marklist 
Degree Certificate 
Degree Marklist 
PG Certificate 
PG Marklist 
All offer letters (not mandatory)	
All relieving letters (not mandatory)


----------



## kbjan26

SunV said:


> He applied today . After lot of struggle.


Yeah mate I was like too afraid to click the pay button. Woww real nice feeling to go through


----------



## kbjan26

internationalcanuck said:


> Lodgement means you paid the lodgement fee and filled out the online application.
> Once you pay the fee then you upload your documents.


Buddy,

Things have changed now. The system does not allow you to pay fees until you upload documents as well.

For all historians in visa lodgement this is for you. You got to fill the application , upload documents and only then you can pay the fees.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## saurabhpluto

Thanks for sharing.

Pte result. Just an upload of the pdf since pte also directly sends the report to dibp. Or upload of that email also that shows that pte has sent to dibp

Have you claimed partner points also. So many docs for partner too


kbjan26 said:


> I uploaded everything as per check list. I am sharing it for your reference ( Nationality may vary but still for your reference)
> 
> Primary Applicant
> 
> Medicals
> Form 80
> Invite from DIBP
> ACS Letter
> PTE Result
> Aadhar cars
> PAN card
> PCC
> Birth Certificate
> Marriage Certificate
> 10th Certificate
> 10th Marklist
> 12th Certificate
> 12th Marklist
> Degree Certificate
> Degree Marklist
> PG Certificate
> PG Marklist
> All offer letters
> All relieving letters
> All designation changes
> All service Certificates
> All confirmation letters
> All salary hike letters
> All year Form 16
> All year 26 AS
> All Bank statements
> All ITRs
> All year payslips (min. 4 per year)
> Passport size photo
> 
> Secondary Applicant
> 
> Medicals - In my case its on hold due to wife's pregnancy
> Letter from University on Medium of Instruction
> Aadhar card
> PAN card
> PCC
> Birth Certificate (not mandatory)Passport size photo
> 10th Certificate
> 10th Marklist
> 12th Certificate
> 12th Marklist
> Degree Certificate
> Degree Marklist
> PG Certificate
> PG Marklist
> All offer letters (not mandatory)
> All relieving letters (not mandatory)


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

saurabhpluto said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Pte result. Just an upload of the pdf since pte also directly sends the report to dibp. Or upload of that email also that shows that pte has sent to dibp
> 
> Have you claimed partner points also. So many docs for partner too
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


You do both for PTE ( upload doc and send results to immigration team).

Nahhh , I didn claim partner points. Sole warrior 

Have attached as many docs as possible for wife as well to disclose as much as information possible.


----------



## abhina2211

Hey Guys, I am feeling euphoric and with this excitement I would like to share that I have received grant for myself and my family on 27th June 2018. Luckily I filtered my junk folder today and found those golden emails. 

I would like to thanks all the members of this thread for guiding me through the process while boosting the confidence and keeping the torch of hope burning...

Wish this month of July starts with bulk processing of Grants.


----------



## vershajn

Dear all, glad to inform you that I received a direct grant today morning. My visa lodge date is 29- jan 2018. Thanks


----------



## abhina2211

vershajn said:


> Dear all, glad to inform you that I received a direct grant today morning. My visa lodge date is 29- jan 2018. Thanks


Congrats Vershajn:
What is you IED?


----------



## J_Scorpion

Congratulations 

Offshore ?

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## vershajn

My IED is 29 Jan 2019 and I am based in UK so technically offshore.


----------



## ssvk2018

abhina2211 said:


> Hey Guys, I am feeling euphoric and with this excitement I would like to share that I have received grant for myself and my family on 27th June 2018. Luckily I filtered my junk folder today and found those golden emails.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the members of this thread for guiding me through the process while boosting the confidence and keeping the torch of hope burning...
> 
> Wish this month of July starts with bulk processing of Grants.


could someone please tell me what filter should i put for CO contact or grant mail? 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## jayaswalraj

Team, for expert advice:
I have 189 SC for 2613 (June 24th 2017) with 65 points and 190 SC (Feb 21st, 2018) with 70 points. 
My agent (unfortunately, I have one) says that I should strongly add 5 points for partner skills so that I can have 75 points for 190 (NSW)

Question is (Keeping in mind that I will loose 5points for age on Feb 12 2019):
1) Should I go for it as it will change the Lodgement date?
2) How soon can I expect the Invitation?
3) Do I stand any chance near soon without adding spouse's points?

Thanks for expert opinions,


----------



## kbjan26

jayaswalraj said:


> Team, for expert advice:
> I have 189 SC for 2613 (June 24th 2017) with 65 points and 190 SC (Feb 21st, 2018) with 70 points.
> My agent (unfortunately, I have one) says that I should strongly add 5 points for partner skills so that I can have 75 points for 190 (NSW)
> 
> Question is (Keeping in mind that I will loose 5points for age on Feb 12 2019):
> 1) Should I go for it as it will change the Lodgement date?
> 2) How soon can I expect the Invitation?
> 3) Do I stand any chance near soon without adding spouse's points?
> 
> Thanks for expert opinions,



1. Whenver there is a change in points lodgement date for EOi will change.
2. With 65 189 is almost ruled out unless/until we see them increasing the invites.
3. Very hard and real hard. If you have possibility to increase points with spouse what is stopping you ?


----------



## jayaswalraj

kbjan26 said:


> 1. Whenver there is a change in points lodgement date for EOi will change.
> 2. With 65 189 is almost ruled out unless/until we see them increasing the invites.
> 3. Very hard and real hard. If you have possibility to increase points with spouse what is stopping you ?


Thanks for the reply, agent is asking the commission for the third time ...that is giving me a pain


----------



## kbjan26

jayaswalraj said:


> Thanks for the reply, agent is asking the commission for the third time ...that is giving me a pain


Damn with agents and to hell with them. Still you can move away from them and file a fresh EOI when you have spouse points included.

Please think twice and take a wise decision. If the points increase filing a fresh application or updating the existing one is no different.


----------



## jayaswalraj

kbjan26 said:


> Damn with agents and to hell with them. Still you can move away from them and file a fresh EOI when you have spouse points included.
> 
> Please think twice and take a wise decision. If the points increase filing a fresh application or updating the existing one is no different.


How do I do that? I dont have any information related to my EOI. 
1) Will it not conflict with the existing EOI with agent
2) If not for 1, can he mess up with my case
3) Can you guide me with this plz

Regards


----------



## amitisscorpion10

When can I expect an invite in 189 or 190 visa category? Following are my stats:


ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for NSW : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) : 8-April-2018


----------



## kaanixir

:flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: 
:flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:


----------



## GUNBUN

*Today's statistics*

Congratulation to everyone who received their lucky grants today & took out time to update us :clap2:

1) Bigal (29-Nov)
2) DavidMclear (19-Dec)
3) Donvivi (08-Jan)
4) gladiatorchir (09-Jan)
5) Maninder (09-Jan)
6) Meltoms3333 (10-Jan)
7) SanketMohanty (12-Jan)
8) DudeIndia (14-Jan)
9) Shambalaya (16-Jan)
10) Vershajn (29-Jan)
11) Hitesh12345 (04-Feb)


----------



## wrecker

kaanixir said:


> :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:


Did you get the grant as well? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushbu107

GUNBUN said:


> Congratulation to everyone who received their lucky grants today & took out time to update us :clap2:
> 
> 1) Bigal (29-Nov)
> 2) DavidMclear (19-Dec)
> 3) Donvivi (08-Jan)
> 4) gladiatorchir (09-Jan)
> 5) Maninder (09-Jan)
> 6) Meltoms3333 (10-Jan)
> 7) SanketMohanty (12-Jan)
> 8) DudeIndia (14-Jan)
> 9) Shambalaya (16-Jan)
> 10) Vershajn (29-Jan)
> 11) Hitesh12345 (04-Feb)




That’s awesome.. thanks for collating this.. fingers crossed for next invite and more grants thereafter.. 
we should use this as a running thread and everyone who gets a grant going forward can add his/her name on the list..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayaswalraj

Khushbu107 said:


> That’s awesome.. thanks for collating this.. fingers crossed for next invite and more grants thereafter..
> we should use this as a running thread and everyone who gets a grant going forward can add his/her name on the list..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What points and Codes?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Go for the maximum points you can get, don't settle for anything less, getting an EOI is competitive now.
Your agents are only interested in doing the minimum so you can file an EOI, they don't care whether you wait 2weeks or 2 years for an EOI. It's up to you to get the maximum score you can.



jayaswalraj said:


> Team, for expert advice:
> I have 189 SC for 2613 (June 24th 2017) with 65 points and 190 SC (Feb 21st, 2018) with 70 points.
> My agent (unfortunately, I have one) says that I should strongly add 5 points for partner skills so that I can have 75 points for 190 (NSW)
> 
> Question is (Keeping in mind that I will loose 5points for age on Feb 12 2019):
> 1) Should I go for it as it will change the Lodgement date?
> 2) How soon can I expect the Invitation?
> 3) Do I stand any chance near soon without adding spouse's points?
> 
> Thanks for expert opinions,


----------



## Khushbu107

jayaswalraj said:


> What points and Codes?




Even better.. 
<Name><Points><DOE><JobCode>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

If you're going to be asking for a list with everyone's points and codes, just use immitracker lol



jayaswalraj said:


> What points and Codes?


----------



## dudeindia

You are such a hard worker GUNBUN. You surely deserve to be in Australia 😊🇦🇺. I would wish you get your grant sooner. May tomorrow be your day 🙏



GUNBUN said:


> Congratulation to everyone who received their lucky grants today & took out time to update us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Bigal (29-Nov)
> 2) DavidMclear (19-Dec)
> 3) Donvivi (08-Jan)
> 4) gladiatorchir (09-Jan)
> 5) Maninder (09-Jan)
> 6) Meltoms3333 (10-Jan)
> 7) SanketMohanty (12-Jan)
> 8) DudeIndia (14-Jan)
> 9) Shambalaya (16-Jan)
> 10) Vershajn (29-Jan)
> 11) Hitesh12345 (04-Feb)


----------



## austaspirant

internationalcanuck said:


> If you're going to be asking for a list with everyone's points and codes, just use immitracker lol


hahahaha


----------



## kbjan26

jayaswalraj said:


> How do I do that? I dont have any information related to my EOI.
> 1) Will it not conflict with the existing EOI with agent
> 2) If not for 1, can he mess up with my case
> 3) Can you guide me with this plz
> 
> Regards


1. With existing EOI you are most certainly not going to get invite
2. He cannot mess up. Get your EOI details and see if you can change your password

Again make the move carefully. All I wanted to inform you is when you have change in points and if it increases then filing a new EOI does not matter.

Agents are quite bad seeing from your instances.

Experts,

Please voice out opinion. Please read his previous posts. The agent is asking for additional money just to include his wife in the application in terms of spouse points. Damnnn


----------



## jayaswalraj

kbjan26 said:


> 1. With existing EOI you are most certainly not going to get invite
> 2. He cannot mess up. Get your EOI details and see if you can change your password
> 
> Again make the move carefully. All I wanted to inform you is when you have change in points and if it increases then filing a new EOI does not matter.
> 
> Agents are quite bad seeing from your instances.
> 
> Experts,
> 
> Please voice out opinion. Please read his previous posts. The agent is asking for additional money just to include his wife in the application in terms of spouse points. Damnnn


Thanks for your valuable advice dear... He will not share the EOI details with me for sure.. Can I start a separate EOI in parallel? Would you mind If I can reach out to you personally ?

Regards


----------



## GUNBUN

dudeindia said:


> You are such a hard worker GUNBUN. You surely deserve to be in Australia 😊🇦🇺. I would wish you get your grant sooner. May tomorrow be your day 🙏


Yes, you are right. I deserve to be in Australia.

Infact, A copy of my grant letter will be preserved in an Australian Museum. Currently my case officer is searching that museum. LOL  .

Thanks for your wishes and all the best for your next phase.


----------



## kbjan26

jayaswalraj said:


> Thanks for your valuable advice dear... He will not share the EOI details with me for sure.. Can I start a separate EOI in parallel? Would you mind If I can reach out to you personally ?
> 
> Regards


Of course feel free.


----------



## jayaswalraj

kbjan26 said:


> Of course feel free.


Great...thanks a ton.. plz give me a miss call on this number (I dont want to make your number public ) ... I will call you back...
*

Regards,


----------



## kbjan26

jayaswalraj said:


> Great...thanks a ton.. plz give me a miss call on this number (I dont want to make your number public ) ... I will call you back...
> +971 5 6 154 5 8 54
> 
> Regards,


Please remove this post or edit your number. PM me please. Do not make numbers public. It is against forum rules.


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

GUNBUN said:


> Congratulation to everyone who received their lucky grants today & took out time to update us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Bigal (29-Nov)
> 2) DavidMclear (19-Dec)
> 3) Donvivi (08-Jan)
> 4) gladiatorchir (09-Jan)
> 5) Maninder (09-Jan)
> 6) Meltoms3333 (10-Jan)
> 7) SanketMohanty (12-Jan)
> 8) DudeIndia (14-Jan)
> 9) Shambalaya (16-Jan)
> 10) Vershajn (29-Jan)
> 11) Hitesh12345 (04-Feb)


Thank you so much GUNBUN for the list..
Wish, you get your grant soon...


----------



## internationalcanuck

Is Australia bad for your health? https://www.smh.com.au/national/peo...searchers-don-t-know-why-20180629-p4zok6.html


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

jayaswalraj said:


> How do I do that? I dont have any information related to my EOI.
> 
> 1) Will it not conflict with the existing EOI with agent
> 
> 2) If not for 1, can he mess up with my case
> 
> 3) Can you guide me with this plz
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Which agency


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> Is Australia bad for your health? https://www.smh.com.au/national/peo...searchers-don-t-know-why-20180629-p4zok6.html




OMG.. What’s this now?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> Congratulation to everyone who received their lucky grants today & took out time to update us :clap2:
> 
> 1) Bigal (29-Nov)
> 2) DavidMclear (19-Dec)
> 3) Donvivi (08-Jan)
> 4) gladiatorchir (09-Jan)
> 5) Maninder (09-Jan)
> 6) Meltoms3333 (10-Jan)
> 7) SanketMohanty (12-Jan)
> 8) DudeIndia (14-Jan)
> 9) Shambalaya (16-Jan)
> 10) Vershajn (29-Jan)
> 11) Hitesh12345 (04-Feb)




Tracker!) makes things easier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

1st day of new FY was a fruitful one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

15 grants in total reported yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> 15 grants in total reported yesterday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And 2 today until now.
*May be more.. Filters are tightly coupled with my case..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hshssuresh

*PF Statement from previous Empoyer*

Dear All,

CO has contacted me asking for PF statements from previous employer from 2007. I am currently working in a reputed software firm since April 2010 and since it is linked to UAN, I can download the statement from EPFO website. But, how to get statements from 2007 from previous employer.
Do I need to go to employer and check? If so, would they have maintained that?
Can i go to regional passport office in Bangalore? Please note that the PF account Establishment code of previous employer shows that it is from Delhi South. So bit confused. Please suggest.

Thanks,
hshs



ENGINEER291085 said:


> Aaproach them they shud give you if not get a letter from them or in written that not avaiable for particular year.
> From 2007 I am sure they have and shud give you ledger details else raise a grievance on epfigms system.


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> And 2 today until now.
> *May be more.. Filters are tightly coupled with my case..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




All the best mate! Hopefully you will green your case soon too!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

I could not find 2 grants for July 3 
on immitracker.



rahulpop1 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 grants in total reported yesterday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> And 2 today until now.
> *May be more.. Filters are tightly coupled with my case..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## swatee25

vershajn said:


> Dear all, glad to inform you that I received a direct grant today morning. My visa lodge date is 29- jan 2018. Thanks


Versha congrats. I guess we know each other!


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> All the best mate! Hopefully you will green your case soon too!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> I could not find 2 grants for July 3
> on immitracker.


Oh! My bad.. Those were added today but granted on 2nd July.. 
Excitement you know..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushbu107

https://www.facebook.com/7newssydney/videos/2192063687484419/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> Oh! My bad.. Those were added today but granted on 2nd July..
> Excitement you know..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Lets hope for more today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

andreyx108b said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! My bad.. Those were added today but granted on 2nd July..
> Excitement you know..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope for more today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Let's hope all those waiting including gunbun get their direct grant today.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Everyone is cheering for GUNBUN to get his grant soon!
Great positive vibes!



swatee25 said:


> Let's hope all those waiting including gunbun get their direct grant today.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

internationalcanuck said:


> Everyone is cheering for GUNBUN to get his grant soon!
> Great positive vibes!


GUNBUN is going to treat all of us in AUS coming new year. Pa:clap2:rty...


----------



## swatee25

internationalcanuck said:


> Everyone is cheering for GUNBUN to get his grant soon!
> Great positive vibes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope all those waiting including gunbun get their direct grant today.
Click to expand...

Never met him/her but genuinely feel the grant should be in the inbox. Even you my friend. Let's pray!


----------



## munna1988

Can I use my mobile(camscanner) to scan the required documents and upload?


----------



## NB

munna1988 said:


> Can I use my mobile(camscanner) to scan the required documents and upload?


You are spending so much in the entire process
Why do you want to skimp on this one very important item
Get it scanned from a shop if you don’t have access to a scanner

Cheers


----------



## munna1988

newbienz said:


> munna1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I use my mobile(camscanner) to scan the required documents and upload?
> 
> 
> 
> You are spending so much in the entire process
> Why do you want to skimp on this one very important item
> Get it scanned from a shop if you don’t have access to a scanner
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Well, its not about expenditure. I found the scans from mobile more crisp and clear than the ones I got from a store, and also because it is just more convenient for me to do it at home. 
Nevertheless, I will get it done from a store as suggested, thanks!


----------



## Vinayagarwal

munna1988 said:


> Well, its not about expenditure. I found the scans from mobile more crisp and clear than the ones I got from a store, and also because it is just more convenient for me to do it at home.
> Nevertheless, I will get it done from a store as suggested, thanks!




I used my phone to scan. As long as its clear, its fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

Those who living in Bangalore they must be already used to this allergic elements. Even Bangalore have high pollens and hayfevers with asthma problem. All cities will have some problem, so thats ok.


internationalcanuck said:


> Is Australia bad for your health? https://www.smh.com.au/national/peo...searchers-don-t-know-why-20180629-p4zok6.html


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Everyone is cheering for GUNBUN to get his grant soon!
> Great positive vibes!


Ohh guys! Thanks for your wishes. I am overwhelmed and almost felt like having a grant 

Today DIBP is silent just to ensure that remaining applicants do not fly much and keep their feet on ground. LOL.

However, I am very habitual to DIBP's this kind of attitude. Infact, my situation is like - just give me a grant, i will not go to Australia, will frame that grant letter and keep in my drawing room.

Also, I was thinking if there is any option where I can make deal with DIBP to convert my existing 189 to 489 (regional) and this way they can think of giving me a grant.

@IC - I am fed up with AU process, can you get me a job offer in your homeland Canada. If yes, I can plan to start Canada immigration. Half Indians try Australia, half Canada and remaining Indians have peaceful life


----------



## ssvk2018

can someone please tell me what's the subject title for CO contact or grant? i want to put a filter in my spam..

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

One grant reported on immitracker ☺


----------



## GUNBUN

J_Scorpion said:


> One grant reported on immitracker ☺


This is known as Attendance Grant.

Before leaving office they opened drawer where applications are kept in LIFO order and picked that 31-Jan case.

Guys in India - your little one's have just started going to school (new session), pls. focus on their homework. LOL.


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> Ohh guys! Thanks for your wishes. I am overwhelmed and almost felt like having a grant
> 
> Today DIBP is silent just to ensure that remaining applicants do not fly much and keep their feet on ground. LOL.
> 
> However, I am very habitual to DIBP's this kind of attitude. Infact, my situation is like - just give me a grant, i will not go to Australia, will frame that grant letter and keep in my drawing room.
> 
> Also, I was thinking if there is any option where I can make deal with DIBP to convert my existing 189 to 489 (regional) and this way they can think of giving me a grant.
> 
> @IC - I am fed up with AU process, can you get me a job offer in your homeland Canada. If yes, I can plan to start Canada immigration. Half Indians try Australia, half Canada and remaining Indians have peaceful life


Looks like we are in the same boat, I too got the CO contact on 27th June.


----------



## GUNBUN

andyrent said:


> Looks like we are in the same boat, I too got the CO contact on 27th June.


Sorry, but my case is Immi Assessment Commence (IAC).

IAC is like substandard version of CO contact....even it's not at par with OEM.

CO contacted cases are lucky enough to predict their grant in 28-31 days.


----------



## J_Scorpion

GUNBUN said:


> This is known as Attendance Grant.
> 
> Before leaving office they opened drawer where applications are kept in LIFO order and picked that 31-Jan case.
> 
> Guys in India - your little one's have just started going to school (new session), pls. focus on their homework. LOL.


I dont want to pay admission fees of my son in playway school .... lol

DHA should give me grant soon .... haha 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

There is 1 grant on immitracker so far today. 




andyrent said:


> Looks like we are in the same boat, I too got the CO contact on 27th June.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Had an interesting call from a manager of my company in Australia.
They potentially want to send me to Perth if they win some projects.

Maybe I'll be moving to Australia before I get my visa LOL..

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## nishkul

Guys, need assistance related to how to create parallel account to monitor the status of the Skillselect account. I have applied through MARA Consultant during the first week of Feb'18 and would like to check the status of Application from my side. I guess someone in this forum stated that another account could be created and mapped to the current. Kindly share the procedure in this regard, thanks.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

internationalcanuck said:


> Had an interesting call from a manager of my company in Australia.
> 
> They potentially want to send me to Perth if they win some projects.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll be moving to Australia before I get my visa LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers!




Looks like Perth is increasing their ict sector
That's good news for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Had an interesting call from a manager of my company in Australia.
> They potentially want to send me to Perth if they win some projects.
> 
> Maybe I'll be moving to Australia before I get my visa LOL..
> 
> Crossing my fingers!


Wow IC  

Pls. ask for 1 more vacancy, I am open for onsite labor. Here in India also, I am good for nothing.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Thanks.
I'm not ICT though 
One of the few non-prorata engineers - 233211 - Civil Engineers.

Looking at the timelines on immitracker, Australia doesn't like us very much :-(



Vineethmarkonda said:


> Looks like Perth is increasing their ict sector
> That's good news for you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splunk

*189 Grant received*

By God's grace received a direct grant yesterday. 

Thank you All!
Updated Immitracker.

Timeline:
EOI:3-Jan-18
Visa Lodge:01-Feb
Grant: 02-July


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



splunk said:


> By God's grace received a direct grant yesterday.
> 
> Thank you All!
> Updated Immitracker.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI:3-Jan-18
> Visa Lodge:01-Feb
> Grant: 02-July


----------



## austaspirant

splunk said:


> By God's grace received a direct grant yesterday.
> 
> Thank you All!
> Updated Immitracker.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI:3-Jan-18
> Visa Lodge:01-Feb
> Grant: 02-July


Congrats Mate!


----------



## behappy99

dudeindia said:


> By God's grace, happy to inform you that I got my 189 grant, along with my wife and son today. So, just the very next day after getting the IMMI Assessment Commence email, I got the grant. No questions / documents asked. I am an offshore applicant and applied through agent. Surprisingly, my agent doesn't know yet about my grant, while I checked it through my mirror account.
> 
> PTE - Straight 90s
> Total Points - 80
> ITA - Dec 6 (not sure of date though)
> Lodged - 14th Jan 2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence Mail - 29th June 2018
> Grant - 2nd July 2018
> IED - 11th Jan 2019
> 
> All the best to everyone 😊


Please help, how to create a mirror account??

261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Thanks.
> I'm not ICT though
> One of the few non-prorata engineers - 233211 - Civil Engineers.
> 
> Looking at the timelines on immitracker, Australia doesn't like us very much :-(


Who said they doesn't like Civil Engineers, the other day I read the news stating:

_"THE hunt is set to begin for the thousands of workers needed to deliver Brisbane’s Queen’s Wharf development. As the project moves towards peak construction demand, we’ll be recruiting hundreds more construction workers to deliver Queen’s Wharf"_

Your grant is on the way, they need Manager like IC to supervise such projects LOL.


----------



## jebinson

splunk said:


> By God's grace received a direct grant yesterday.
> 
> Thank you All!
> Updated Immitracker.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI:3-Jan-18
> Visa Lodge:01-Feb
> Grant: 02-July


Congratulations!


----------



## gladiatorsword

*Grant Received*

Hi All,

Very Happy to share with you that i received my Direct Grant today.

Details as below:

ANZSCO Code : 262112

Occupation : ICT Security Specialist

Points : 75

ACS Assessment : 14 Dec 2017

PTE : 90/90/90/90 (First Attempt) : Jan 2018

Invite : 18th Jan 2018

Lodgement : 31st Jan 2018

Grant : 3rd July 2018 (153 Days)

No CO Contact, No Employment Verification and no call (Thankfully)

Documents uploaded : Passport Copies, Employment letters, Payslips, From 16, PF Statement for the last 10 years, Offer letters, PCC (India and UK), Education marksheets and certificates, Form 80, Relieving and experience letters, Reference letters for work experience, National Identity (Aadhar) copies, Birth Certificate. All this for self and family

Documents NOT uploaded : Form 1221, PTE Results sent screenshot (Result was sent directly from Pearson site), Medical confirmation screenshot. 
Saw some discussion regarding uploading these, but did not feel the necessity. I prefer to keep crisp and to the point and not overload the case with too many unnecessary documents.

Thank you to all in this forum for the very helpful inputs and especially to the team managing and maintaining the Immigration Tracker website.

Wishing everyone the very best of luck!!


----------



## GUNBUN

gladiatorsword said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Happy to share with you that i received my Direct Grant today.
> 
> Details as below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 262112
> 
> Occupation : ICT Security Specialist
> 
> Points : 75
> 
> ACS Assessment : 14 Dec 2017
> 
> PTE : 90/90/90/90 (First Attempt) : Jan 2018
> 
> Invite : 18th Jan 2018
> 
> Lodgement : 31st Jan 2018
> 
> Grant : 3rd July 2018 (153 Days)
> 
> No CO Contact, No Employment Verification and no call (Thankfully)
> 
> Documents uploaded : Passport Copies, Employment letters, Payslips, From 16, PF Statement for the last 10 years, Offer letters, PCC (India and UK), Education marksheets and certificates, Form 80, Relieving and experience letters, Reference letters for work experience, National Identity (Aadhar) copies, Birth Certificate. All this for self and family
> 
> Documents NOT uploaded : Form 1221, PTE Results sent screenshot (Result was sent directly from Pearson site), Medical confirmation screenshot.
> Saw some discussion regarding uploading these, but did not feel the necessity. I prefer to keep crisp and to the point and not overload the case with too many unnecessary documents.
> 
> Thank you to all in this forum for the very helpful inputs and especially to the team managing and maintaining the Immigration Tracker website.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best of luck!!


Congrats brother!

You are probably the last person to get a grant before DIBP again went into batch processing mode.


----------



## austaspirant

gladiatorsword said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Happy to share with you that i received my Direct Grant today.
> 
> Details as below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 262112
> 
> Occupation : ICT Security Specialist
> 
> Points : 75
> 
> ACS Assessment : 14 Dec 2017
> 
> PTE : 90/90/90/90 (First Attempt) : Jan 2018
> 
> Invite : 18th Jan 2018
> 
> Lodgement : 31st Jan 2018
> 
> Grant : 3rd July 2018 (153 Days)
> 
> No CO Contact, No Employment Verification and no call (Thankfully)
> 
> Documents uploaded : Passport Copies, Employment letters, Payslips, From 16, PF Statement for the last 10 years, Offer letters, PCC (India and UK), Education marksheets and certificates, Form 80, Relieving and experience letters, Reference letters for work experience, National Identity (Aadhar) copies, Birth Certificate. All this for self and family
> 
> Documents NOT uploaded : Form 1221, PTE Results sent screenshot (Result was sent directly from Pearson site), Medical confirmation screenshot.
> Saw some discussion regarding uploading these, but did not feel the necessity. I prefer to keep crisp and to the point and not overload the case with too many unnecessary documents.
> 
> Thank you to all in this forum for the very helpful inputs and especially to the team managing and maintaining the Immigration Tracker website.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best of luck!!


Congrats buddy!


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


gladiatorsword said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Happy to share with you that i received my Direct Grant today.
> 
> Details as below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 262112
> 
> Occupation : ICT Security Specialist
> 
> Points : 75
> 
> ACS Assessment : 14 Dec 2017
> 
> PTE : 90/90/90/90 (First Attempt) : Jan 2018
> 
> Invite : 18th Jan 2018
> 
> Lodgement : 31st Jan 2018
> 
> Grant : 3rd July 2018 (153 Days)
> 
> No CO Contact, No Employment Verification and no call (Thankfully)
> 
> Documents uploaded : Passport Copies, Employment letters, Payslips, From 16, PF Statement for the last 10 years, Offer letters, PCC (India and UK), Education marksheets and certificates, Form 80, Relieving and experience letters, Reference letters for work experience, National Identity (Aadhar) copies, Birth Certificate. All this for self and family
> 
> Documents NOT uploaded : Form 1221, PTE Results sent screenshot (Result was sent directly from Pearson site), Medical confirmation screenshot.
> Saw some discussion regarding uploading these, but did not feel the necessity. I prefer to keep crisp and to the point and not overload the case with too many unnecessary documents.
> 
> Thank you to all in this forum for the very helpful inputs and especially to the team managing and maintaining the Immigration Tracker website.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best of luck!!


----------



## chp85

behappy99 said:


> Please help, how to create a mirror account??
> 
> 261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW


You need to know the application number, make an immi account and import your application into your account. That's it.


----------



## sujas

GUNBUN said:


> Sorry, but my case is Immi Assessment Commence (IAC).
> 
> IAC is like substandard version of CO contact....even it's not at par with OEM.
> 
> CO contacted cases are lucky enough to predict their grant in 28-31 days.


Well.. atleast for you guys there is some movement, CO contact or IAC. For us, it is just static in "Received" status. Couple of weeks back, the expected timelines of 8-9 months completely disappeared and now it has reappeared. Other than that, no traction at all.

Hope July is a better month and everyone awaiting their grants since last year/ 2018 begining gets it through :fingerscrossed:

Invited: 21st Nov 2017
Lodged: 09 Jan 2018
CO Contact: none
Grant: ?


----------



## KVK

sujas said:


> Well.. atleast for you guys there is some movement, CO contact or IAC. For us, it is just static in "Received" status. Couple of weeks back, the expected timelines of 8-9 months completely disappeared and now it has reappeared. Other than that, no traction at all.
> 
> Hope July is a better month and everyone awaiting their grants since last year/ 2018 begining gets it through :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Invited: 21st Nov 2017
> Lodged: 09 Jan 2018
> CO Contact: none
> Grant: ?


I agreed with the statement, I consider myself lucky to get an immi commencement email, at least it shows there is some movement in my case.


----------



## ankur14

*Certified Documents in Visa Application*

Hi All,

I was reading about the documents requirement on Home affair website https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/info and found that documents need to be certified true copy of original. 

But I have read lots of threads on this forum and people have submitted uncertified documents and received visa. Shall I follow instructions given on Home affair website and submit certified documents or submit color scan copy of original?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations! Best of luck in your move! 

Thank you for mentioning what documents you DID NOT upload.
Shows that some of us have been getting panicking over ever CO request we've read about on here, but perhaps is not so necessary.



gladiatorsword said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Happy to share with you that i received my Direct Grant today.
> 
> Details as below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 262112
> 
> Occupation : ICT Security Specialist
> 
> Points : 75
> 
> ACS Assessment : 14 Dec 2017
> 
> PTE : 90/90/90/90 (First Attempt) : Jan 2018
> 
> Invite : 18th Jan 2018
> 
> Lodgement : 31st Jan 2018
> 
> Grant : 3rd July 2018 (153 Days)
> 
> No CO Contact, No Employment Verification and no call (Thankfully)
> 
> Documents uploaded : Passport Copies, Employment letters, Payslips, From 16, PF Statement for the last 10 years, Offer letters, PCC (India and UK), Education marksheets and certificates, Form 80, Relieving and experience letters, Reference letters for work experience, National Identity (Aadhar) copies, Birth Certificate. All this for self and family
> 
> Documents NOT uploaded : Form 1221, PTE Results sent screenshot (Result was sent directly from Pearson site), Medical confirmation screenshot.
> Saw some discussion regarding uploading these, but did not feel the necessity. I prefer to keep crisp and to the point and not overload the case with too many unnecessary documents.
> 
> Thank you to all in this forum for the very helpful inputs and especially to the team managing and maintaining the Immigration Tracker website.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best of luck!!


----------



## jerryniks

nishkul said:


> Guys, need assistance related to how to create parallel account to monitor the status of the Skillselect account. I have applied through MARA Consultant during the first week of Feb'18 and would like to check the status of Application from my side. I guess someone in this forum stated that another account could be created and mapped to the current. Kindly share the procedure in this regard, thanks.


You can import your application and it is quite straight forward.
Hope your agent has given you IMMI Acknowledgement and the receipt. You can find your app no on it. Just create IMMI account and log into that account. At the top, you will have option which says Import Account. Click that and it will ask you your application details like name, DOB, passport No. and immi application no. once you enter that and press submit, you will have access to it. Hope it helps


----------



## splunk

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was reading about the documents requirement on Home affair website https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/info and found that documents need to be certified true copy of original.
> 
> But I have read lots of threads on this forum and people have submitted uncertified documents and received visa. Shall I follow instructions given on Home affair website and submit certified documents or submit color scan copy of original?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


I suggest following homeaffairs website. Better to be safe with certified true copy and avoid a CO contact.


----------



## internationalcanuck

The certifying is done if you have to get documents translated, since the translation is a copy of the original (and then you are scanning that translated copy, along with the original).





splunk said:


> I suggest following homeaffairs website. Better to be safe with certified true copy and avoid a CO contact.


----------



## Ptashant

Did you upload front and back pages of passport or all the pages of the passport?


internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations! Best of luck in your move!
> 
> Thank you for mentioning what documents you DID NOT upload.
> Shows that some of us have been getting panicking over ever CO request we've read about on here, but perhaps is not so necessary.


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Just the front page, and the signed page.



Ptashant said:


> Did you upload front and back pages of passport or all the pages of the passport?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptashant

internationalcanuck said:


> Just the front page, and the signed page.


Thank you and many congratulations. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

internationalcanuck said:


> The certifying is done if you have to get documents translated, since the translation is a copy of the original (and then you are scanning that translated copy, along with the original).


I am not able to find anything on the home affair portal that certifying of document is required only in case of translation, could you please help me with any link of content published? It will be a big help IC. 

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Ankur


----------



## Vinayagarwal

ankur14 said:


> I am not able to find anything on the home affair portal that certifying of document is required only in case of translation, could you please help me with any link of content published? It will be a big help IC.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ankur




You don't need to certify if docs are in color. If they are black and white, make a copy and certify before scanning.

Source: a registered mara agent, who is also a friend.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was reading about the documents requirement on Home affair website https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/info and found that documents need to be certified true copy of original.
> 
> But I have read lots of threads on this forum and people have submitted uncertified documents and received visa. Shall I follow instructions given on Home affair website and submit certified documents or submit color scan copy of original?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


There are many views on this topic.

I recommend that you submit certified true copy/notarized of all. This require few extra bucks and 1-2 days extra effort but gives you complete peace of mind and you can sleep well.

Providing extra document/information does not mean that you are overburdening your CO but this is necessary to avoid CO contact.


----------



## gladiatorsword

Ptashant said:


> Did you upload front and back pages of passport or all the pages of the passport?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Cover Page with Photo and Name and DoB.

Back Page with Family names and Address


----------



## internationalcanuck

If you are scanning copies, not originals, then they need to be certified.
Certified/notarized is required if you are sending paper applications, and are sending copies.
Colour scanning an original as an electronic copy does not require certification.

See below, it's under the citizenship section, but is similar for the visa section.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/citi/appl/what-documents-do-you-need



ankur14 said:


> I am not able to find anything on the home affair portal that certifying of document is required only in case of translation, could you please help me with any link of content published? It will be a big help IC.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


----------



## internationalcanuck

Here under the visa section: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/info

"Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.

Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents.

'Certified copies' have been authorised (or stamped) as being true copies of originals, by a person or agency recognised by the law of the country in which you live. All departmental offices outside Australia have a person who can certify or witness documents. You may have to pay for this service.

Police certificates are the exception. You must provide original police certificates with your application."

You're not scanning a copy of your original document, you're scanning your original document. How could you certify a PDF electronically??




ankur14 said:


> I am not able to find anything on the home affair portal that certifying of document is required only in case of translation, could you please help me with any link of content published? It will be a big help IC.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


----------



## andreyx108b

gladiatorsword said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Happy to share with you that i received my Direct Grant today.
> 
> Details as below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 262112
> 
> Occupation : ICT Security Specialist
> 
> Points : 75
> 
> ACS Assessment : 14 Dec 2017
> 
> PTE : 90/90/90/90 (First Attempt) : Jan 2018
> 
> Invite : 18th Jan 2018
> 
> Lodgement : 31st Jan 2018
> 
> Grant : 3rd July 2018 (153 Days)
> 
> No CO Contact, No Employment Verification and no call (Thankfully)
> 
> Documents uploaded : Passport Copies, Employment letters, Payslips, From 16, PF Statement for the last 10 years, Offer letters, PCC (India and UK), Education marksheets and certificates, Form 80, Relieving and experience letters, Reference letters for work experience, National Identity (Aadhar) copies, Birth Certificate. All this for self and family
> 
> Documents NOT uploaded : Form 1221, PTE Results sent screenshot (Result was sent directly from Pearson site), Medical confirmation screenshot.
> Saw some discussion regarding uploading these, but did not feel the necessity. I prefer to keep crisp and to the point and not overload the case with too many unnecessary documents.
> 
> Thank you to all in this forum for the very helpful inputs and especially to the team managing and maintaining the Immigration Tracker website.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best of luck!!


Congratulations!


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> There are many views on this topic.
> 
> I recommend that you submit certified true copy/notarized of all. This require few extra bucks and 1-2 days extra effort but gives you complete peace of mind and you can sleep well.
> 
> Providing extra document/information does not mean that you are overburdening your CO but this is necessary to avoid CO contact.


Сolor scans of original don't need to be certified.


----------



## ankur14

Vinayagarwal said:


> You don't need to certify if docs are in color. If they are black and white, make a copy and certify before scanning.
> 
> Source: a registered mara agent, who is also a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.


----------



## KVK

internationalcanuck said:


> Here under the visa section: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/info
> 
> "Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.
> 
> Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents.
> 
> 'Certified copies' have been authorised (or stamped) as being true copies of originals, by a person or agency recognised by the law of the country in which you live. All departmental offices outside Australia have a person who can certify or witness documents. You may have to pay for this service.
> 
> Police certificates are the exception. You must provide original police certificates with your application."
> 
> You're not scanning a copy of your original document, you're scanning your original document. How could you certify a PDF electronically??


Now it is putting me in dilemma, I have scanned all my original documents (color scan), is this the reason my visa is getting delayed. Really need to get clarity on this, from the people who already got visa approved.


----------



## Shaaan98765

Hello Expats,

I lodged my 189 application for 261311 on march 12th via my agent.

Now as I got engaged, I have asked my agent to add my partner as de facto partner. She said she has submitted the change of circumstance form and is waiting for acknowledgement from DIBP. Can anyone please let me know what is the next steps of action here.?

Should we submit the supporting documents proving relationship, my partners PCC and English proficiency statement only after the acknowledgement? 

How long does it take for the acknowledgement normally.? 

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## NB

KVK said:


> Now it is putting me in dilemma, I have scanned all my original documents (color scan), is this the reason my visa is getting delayed. Really need to get clarity on this, from the people who already got visa approved.


I did not notarise 99% of my document which I uploaded 
I only scanned them in colour
I used some documents which were notarised for ACS, as they were high quality scans

I faced no problems in my grant

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

So instead of scanning the originals, you are scanning photocopies?

Why are you scanning photocopies and not the originals?



KVK said:


> Now it is putting me in dilemma, I have scanned all my original documents (color scan), is this the reason my visa is getting delayed. Really need to get clarity on this, from the people who already got visa approved.


----------



## KVK

internationalcanuck said:


> So instead of scanning the originals, you are scanning photocopies?
> 
> Why are you scanning photocopies and not the originals?


where did in my statement I said that I am scanning photocopies, I have scanned original documents only.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Sorry, it was confusing.

If you directly scanned the originals to PDF in colour, no need to certify.

My MARA agent never asked me to certify anything I sent them.



KVK said:


> where did in my statement I said that I am scanning photocopies, I have scanned original documents only.


----------



## Gary07

Hello Experts,

It was a sad day for me today. After waiting for 8+ months, I received a 's57 - Natural Justice' letter from DHA, asking me to comment on their observation. 

Basically, they did not contact my HR on the contact number provided in her signature (part of employment reference letter uploaded on immiaccount). Instead, they found a number on company's website, which wasn't operational and hence went unanswered in 3 attempts on different occasions. This is making them believe that the documents, payslips, ITRs etc that I uploaded were not genuine. I have been asked to comment in 4 weeks. The visa decision is not taken yet.

My HR has confirmed she hasn't received a call asking for my verification. I need to respond to the CO, explaining why the call may not have been answered where they called, and I need to inform them to call my HR directly (they could have done that in the first place).

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am looking to get a MARA agent's consulting inputs to help me respond in the correct manner, because this seems to have become a legal issue now.
I had submitted my application on my own, but it looks like I should get an agent involved now.

Thanks


----------



## gerty

Gary07 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> It was a sad day for me today. After waiting for 8+ months, I received a 's57 - Natural Justice' letter from DHA, asking me to comment on their observation.
> 
> Basically, they did not contact my HR on the contact number provided in her signature (part of employment reference letter uploaded on immiaccount). Instead, they found a number on company's website, which wasn't operational and hence went unanswered in 3 attempts on different occasions. This is making them believe that the documents, payslips, ITRs etc that I uploaded were not genuine. I have been asked to comment in 4 weeks. The visa decision is not taken yet.
> 
> My HR has confirmed she hasn't received a call asking for my verification. I need to respond to the CO, explaining why the call may not have been answered where they called, and I need to inform them to call my HR directly (they could have done that in the first place).
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am looking to get a MARA agent's consulting inputs to help me respond in the correct manner, because this seems to have become a legal issue now.
> I had submitted my application on my own, but it looks like I should get an agent involved now.
> 
> Thanks


Oh dear.so sorry to hear this.is it too late now to get a letter from your HR or you give them the direct line to confirm employment?
You should consider doing this while you respond via an agent or even a lawyer...


They called my HR and she let me know about it..Wonder what could have happened in your case...it will be alright


----------



## GUNBUN

gerty said:


> Oh dear.so sorry to hear this.is it too late now to get a letter from your HR or you give them the direct line to confirm employment?
> You should consider doing this while you respond via an agent or even a lawyer...
> 
> 
> They called my HR and she let me know about it..Wonder what could have happened in your case...it will be alright


Hi Gerty,

I am also worried now. In one of your older post you mentioned that your CO is Lisa, who is assigned to my case as well on 27th Jun 2018 (lodged-5th Jan). She contacted your HR and now making long delay.

It seems this lady is one of the toughest CO.

I have checked with my employer, they haven't received any call until now.

@Gary - I am very sad to hear your case as well. But as every information provided by you is genuine, you would be able to handle this with help of MARA agent.


----------



## navyananda

Hi,

Did you have relevant skill employment assessed prior to submittting your visa application?


Gary07 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> It was a sad day for me today. After waiting for 8+ months, I received a 's57 - Natural Justice' letter from DHA, asking me to comment on their observation.
> 
> Basically, they did not contact my HR on the contact number provided in her signature (part of employment reference letter uploaded on immiaccount). Instead, they found a number on company's website, which wasn't operational and hence went unanswered in 3 attempts on different occasions. This is making them believe that the documents, payslips, ITRs etc that I uploaded were not genuine. I have been asked to comment in 4 weeks. The visa decision is not taken yet.
> 
> My HR has confirmed she hasn't received a call asking for my verification. I need to respond to the CO, explaining why the call may not have been answered where they called, and I need to inform them to call my HR directly (they could have done that in the first place).
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am looking to get a MARA agent's consulting inputs to help me respond in the correct manner, because this seems to have become a legal issue now.
> I had submitted my application on my own, but it looks like I should get an agent involved now.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gerty

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Gerty,
> 
> I am also worried now. In one of your older post you mentioned that your CO is Lisa, who is assigned to my case as well on 27th Jun 2018 (lodged-5th Jan). She contacted your HR and now making long delay.
> 
> It seems this lady is one of the toughest CO.
> 
> I have checked with my employer, they haven't received any call until now.
> 
> @Gary - I am very sad to hear your case as well. But as every information provided by you is genuine, you would be able to handle this with help of MARA agent.


Hi Gunbun

I don't think you have to worry.after the standard 28days have elapsed they one should expect the grant.in my case it's over 30days...in your case,Its not yet up to 28days. The anxiety can be off the chain after the long wait only to get CO Contact,but hey keep been positive..it will come.

@Gary:as long as your claim is genuine you will be fine.it will just cost extra money hiring an agent at this time and maybe a little more time.

No one can understand the pattern used to treat applications, they are so random and close looped in dibp.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

*New To Forum - Timeline!*

Hey Everyone!

Just joined to add to my info to the pot in case it can help anyone.
Also just realised i posted this info in the 2017 Gang instead of 2018! :ranger:

All my Info is as follows:

*ANZSCO CODE* - 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
*EOI Lodged* - 04/12/2017
*Invitation Received* - 04/04/2018

*VISA Application Lodged* - 20/04/2018

*VISA Application Lodged included:*
75 Points
Medical - Grade A
PTE English Test - Superior
Form 80
Form 1221
AU & UK Police Checks & Character Refs etc
All previous Work Contracts/Payslips/Work Examples and Statement Letters
Drivers Licence/Passports/Birth Certs
Positive Skills Assessment

I have had the above submitted now for 2 Months 2 Weeks.

I noticed the processing times have been set at 8 - 9 Months now.

Any information on likely CO Contact/Grant Dates with current trends would be great.

Thanks
And all the best to everyone! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gary07

gerty said:


> Oh dear.so sorry to hear this.is it too late now to get a letter from your HR or you give them the direct line to confirm employment?
> You should consider doing this while you respond via an agent or even a lawyer...
> 
> 
> They called my HR and she let me know about it..Wonder what could have happened in your case...it will be alright


No, it is not late, my HR is willing to issue me another letter, even explaining that they should call her on her direct line or mobile number. I am just looking to contact an agent and send a proper response.


----------



## Gary07

gerty said:


> Hi Gunbun
> 
> I don't think you have to worry.after the standard 28days have elapsed they one should expect the grant.in my case it's over 30days...in your case,Its not yet up to 28days. The anxiety can be off the chain after the long wait only to get CO Contact,but hey keep been positive..it will come.
> 
> @Gary:as long as your claim is genuine you will be fine.it will just cost extra money hiring an agent at this time and maybe a little more time.
> 
> No one can understand the pattern used to treat applications, they are so random and close looped in dibp.


Yes, thank you @gerty.


----------



## adnanghafor

Gary07 said:


> No, it is not late, my HR is willing to issue me another letter, even explaining that they should call her on her direct line or mobile number. I am just looking to contact an agent and send a proper response.




Can we have your time lines please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary07

navyananda said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you have relevant skill employment assessed prior to submittting your visa application?


Yes, of course. Who doesn't?!


----------



## kaanixir

:flypig: :flypig: :flypig: 
So how long do you think it would take them to move to Feb-March applications, this week they started out with 4 Jan - 10 Feb, and they've already cleared about 60% of the applications. :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: 

Maybe 2 more weeeks then they move on to March ? :flypig: 


:flypig: :flypig: 
:flypig:


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hi Duncanwl1991,

Best of Luck.
Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?
You can put all of this information in your signature in the future, so it automatically appears anytime you respond on a forum! It saves you writing as well as people repeatedly asking you the same questions every time you post!



Duncanwl1991 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Just joined to add to my info to the pot in case it can help anyone.
> Also just realised i posted this info in the 2017 Gang instead of 2018! :ranger:
> 
> All my Info is as follows:
> 
> *ANZSCO CODE* - 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
> *EOI Lodged* - 04/12/2017
> *Invitation Received* - 04/04/2018
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged* - 20/04/2018
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged included:*
> 75 Points
> Medical - Grade A
> PTE English Test - Superior
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> AU & UK Police Checks & Character Refs etc
> All previous Work Contracts/Payslips/Work Examples and Statement Letters
> Drivers Licence/Passports/Birth Certs
> Positive Skills Assessment
> 
> I have had the above submitted now for 2 Months 2 Weeks.
> 
> I noticed the processing times have been set at 8 - 9 Months now.
> 
> Any information on likely CO Contact/Grant Dates with current trends would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> And all the best to everyone! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## internationalcanuck

How did you estimate that they have cleared 60% of the applications from Jan.4- 10 Feb?
On immitracker it looks like for january they've only granted 25% of applicants, and much less for february and march.



kaanixir said:


> :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:
> So how long do you think it would take them to move to Feb-March applications, this week they started out with 4 Jan - 10 Feb, and they've already cleared about 60% of the applications. :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:
> 
> Maybe 2 more weeeks then they move on to March ? :flypig:
> 
> 
> :flypig: :flypig:
> :flypig:


----------



## gerty

kaanixir said:


> :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:
> So how long do you think it would take them to move to Feb-March applications, this week they started out with 4 Jan - 10 Feb, and they've already cleared about 60% of the applications. :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:
> 
> Maybe 2 more weeeks then they move on to March ? :flypig:
> 
> 
> :flypig: :flypig:
> :flypig:



Hehehehe...dude is on fastfoward...they should at least conclude the nov/Dec 2017 applications pending first. Jumping all the way to march 2018 is too haphazard...dibp has a mind of its own.rational thinking would be fifo but dibp will do the opposite lifo


----------



## kaanixir

internationalcanuck said:


> How did you estimate that they have cleared 60% of the applications from Jan.4- 10 Feb?
> On immitracker it looks like for january they've only granted 25% of applicants, and much less for february and march.




66 grants/CO contacts and 63 still waiting. ok it's more like 50% :flypig:


----------



## kaanixir

gerty said:


> Hehehehe...dude is on fastfoward...they should at least conclude the nov/Dec 2017 applications pending first. Jumping all the way to march 2018 is too haphazard...dibp has a mind of its own.rational thinking would be fifo but dibp will do the opposite lifo


I see less than 10% of December applications are still waiting, I think 90% grant/contact can be safely considered complete, who gives a rats ass about the rest of the people, it's not just bad luck, some have to go through deeper security checks - and they should.

:flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: 
:flypig: :flypig:


----------



## wahajmeer

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Just joined to add to my info to the pot in case it can help anyone.
> Also just realised i posted this info in the 2017 Gang instead of 2018! :ranger:
> 
> All my Info is as follows:
> 
> *ANZSCO CODE* - 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
> *EOI Lodged* - 04/12/2017
> *Invitation Received* - 04/04/2018
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged* - 20/04/2018
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged included:*
> 75 Points
> Medical - Grade A
> PTE English Test - Superior
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> AU & UK Police Checks & Character Refs etc
> All previous Work Contracts/Payslips/Work Examples and Statement Letters
> Drivers Licence/Passports/Birth Certs
> Positive Skills Assessment
> 
> I have had the above submitted now for 2 Months 2 Weeks.
> 
> I noticed the processing times have been set at 8 - 9 Months now.
> 
> Any information on likely CO Contact/Grant Dates with current trends would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> And all the best to everyone! :fingerscrossed:


Hello mate,

Looking at the current trends, you should be expecting something towards the end of August.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## internationalcanuck

Oh Ok.... I wasn't counting CO contacts...I didn't take that as "cleared" lol 
CO contact has been a huge delay for some people!



kaanixir said:


> 66 grants/CO contacts and 63 still waiting. ok it's more like 50% :flypig:


----------



## kaanixir

internationalcanuck said:


> Oh Ok.... I wasn't counting CO contacts...I didn't take that as "cleared" lol
> CO contact has been a huge delay for some people!


yeah it's a sad story to get contacted by CO lol, another 3 months ? wow.. Hope it doesn't happen to me. :flypig:


----------



## glowingsun

Adi_01 said:


> Hey Congrats...good luck for your travel.
> 
> One question - Did you do PoC and medical again as your timeline was for about 2 years ?


Yes...


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

kaanixir said:


> So how long do you think it would take them to move to Feb-March applications, this week they started out with 4 Jan - 10 Feb, and they've already cleared about 60% of the applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 2 more weeeks then they move on to March ?


If your prediction comes true, I may get my grant within 2weeks

Lodged date: 10th Feb, 2018


----------



## rahulpop1

Anything? After all it’s brand new day.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

1 grant reported on immitracker 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## sujas

vijaya_ghanta said:


> If your prediction comes true, I may get my grant within 2weeks
> 
> Lodged date: 10th Feb, 2018


Haha - in that case folks like me who have lodgement date in Jan should have already received the grant. DIBP works in random unpredictable pattern so cant predict


----------



## dinPTE

I am excited to share that the news that I have just received the grant letters for me , wife and son.

I am a silent observer of this forum, but the inputs shared by the members of this forum (esp Newbienz) gets one a very good insight of what documents to upload and what to expect. Thanks guys!


ACS assessment - Dec 2017
Occupation Code - Systems Analyst
PTE - Jan 10, 2018 (90 overall) First attempt
EOI Applied - Jan 14, 2018
Invitation Received - Jan 17, 2018
Visa Lodged - Jan 28, 2018
Visa grant - July 4, 2018 (Direct grant)
IED - Jan 24, 2019


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


dinPTE said:


> I am excited to share that the news that I have just received the grant letters for me , wife and son.
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum, but the inputs shared by the members of this forum (esp Newbienz) gets one a very good insight of what documents to upload and what to expect.
> 
> 
> ACS assessment - Dec 2017
> Occupation Code - Systems Analyst
> PTE - Jan 10, 2018 (90 overall) First attempt
> EOI Applied - Jan 14, 2018
> Invitation Received - Jan 17, 2018
> Visa Lodged - Jan 28, 2018
> Visa grant - July 4, 2018 (Direct grant)
> IED - Jan 24, 2019


----------



## rahulshyam79

dinPTE said:


> I am excited to share that the news that I have just received the grant letters for me , wife and son.
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum, but the inputs shared by the members of this forum (esp Newbienz) gets one a very good insight of what documents to upload and what to expect. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> ACS assessment - Dec 2017
> Occupation Code - Systems Analyst
> PTE - Jan 10, 2018 (90 overall) First attempt
> EOI Applied - Jan 14, 2018
> Invitation Received - Jan 17, 2018
> Visa Lodged - Jan 28, 2018
> Visa grant - July 4, 2018 (Direct grant)
> IED - Jan 24, 2019




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujas

dinPTE said:


> I am excited to share that the news that I have just received the grant letters for me , wife and son.
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum, but the inputs shared by the members of this forum (esp Newbienz) gets one a very good insight of what documents to upload and what to expect. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> ACS assessment - Dec 2017
> Occupation Code - Systems Analyst
> PTE - Jan 10, 2018 (90 overall) First attempt
> EOI Applied - Jan 14, 2018
> Invitation Received - Jan 17, 2018
> Visa Lodged - Jan 28, 2018
> Visa grant - July 4, 2018 (Direct grant)
> IED - Jan 24, 2019


Congrats!


----------



## SG

dinPTE said:


> I am excited to share that the news that I have just received the grant letters for me , wife and son.
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum, but the inputs shared by the members of this forum (esp Newbienz) gets one a very good insight of what documents to upload and what to expect. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> ACS assessment - Dec 2017
> Occupation Code - Systems Analyst
> PTE - Jan 10, 2018 (90 overall) First attempt
> EOI Applied - Jan 14, 2018
> Invitation Received - Jan 17, 2018
> Visa Lodged - Jan 28, 2018
> Visa grant - July 4, 2018 (Direct grant)
> IED - Jan 24, 2019


Congratulations !!!


----------



## rahulpop1

dinPTE said:


> I am excited to share that the news that I have just received the grant letters for me , wife and son.
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum, but the inputs shared by the members of this forum (esp Newbienz) gets one a very good insight of what documents to upload and what to expect. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> ACS assessment - Dec 2017
> Occupation Code - Systems Analyst
> PTE - Jan 10, 2018 (90 overall) First attempt
> EOI Applied - Jan 14, 2018
> Invitation Received - Jan 17, 2018
> Visa Lodged - Jan 28, 2018
> Visa grant - July 4, 2018 (Direct grant)
> IED - Jan 24, 2019


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## indman100

Does it matter if you get 90 overall as opposed to 79 in pet. Does it matter if you get on first attempt? My case is the same. 90 in all sections on first attempt.


----------



## rahulpop1

indman100 said:


> Does it matter if you get 90 overall as opposed to 79 in pet. Does it matter if you get on first attempt? My case is the same. 90 in all sections on first attempt.


Does not matter.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

dinPTE said:


> I am excited to share that the news that I have just received the grant letters for me , wife and son.
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum, but the inputs shared by the members of this forum (esp Newbienz) gets one a very good insight of what documents to upload and what to expect. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> ACS assessment - Dec 2017
> Occupation Code - Systems Analyst
> PTE - Jan 10, 2018 (90 overall) First attempt
> EOI Applied - Jan 14, 2018
> Invitation Received - Jan 17, 2018
> Visa Lodged - Jan 28, 2018
> Visa grant - July 4, 2018 (Direct grant)
> IED - Jan 24, 2019


Congrats and good luck


----------



## TryingforPR

Congratulations on your Grant.. 

My Lodgement date is 29th Jan 2018.

I have seen on Immitracker that Jan31st and Feb 1st people have received grants 
.
I was wondering why I haven't received anything yet.

I have lodged my visa with 80 points of Jan 29th for ICT Business Analyst.

Can you please share at what time you have received the email.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GUNBUN

dinPTE said:


> I am excited to share that the news that I have just received the grant letters for me , wife and son.
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum, but the inputs shared by the members of this forum (esp Newbienz) gets one a very good insight of what documents to upload and what to expect. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACS assessment - Dec 2017
> Occupation Code - Systems Analyst
> PTE - Jan 10, 2018 (90 overall) First attempt
> EOI Applied - Jan 14, 2018
> Invitation Received - Jan 17, 2018
> Visa Lodged - Jan 28, 2018
> Visa grant - July 4, 2018 (Direct grant)
> IED - Jan 24, 2019




Congrats dinPTE !!

Your timeline speaks about your hardwork/luck factor.

ACS-Dec,PTE-Jan,Invite-Jan,Lodged-Jan.......and you shall get a job as soon as you land there.

2-4 grants per day is what rest of the people can expect everyday and batch processing in Aug-18/Sep-18.


----------



## GUNBUN

TryingforPR said:


> Congratulations on your Grant..
> 
> My Lodgement date is 29th Jan 2018.
> 
> I have seen on Immitracker that Jan31st and Feb 1st people have received grants
> .
> I was wondering why I haven't received anything yet.
> 
> I have lodged my visa with 80 points of Jan 29th for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Can you please share at what time you have received the email.
> 
> Thanks in advance


This is all luck some will get faster than others, see just now 6-Feb got grant.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations mate!



dinPTE said:


> I am excited to share that the news that I have just received the grant letters for me , wife and son.
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum, but the inputs shared by the members of this forum (esp Newbienz) gets one a very good insight of what documents to upload and what to expect. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> ACS assessment - Dec 2017
> Occupation Code - Systems Analyst
> PTE - Jan 10, 2018 (90 overall) First attempt
> EOI Applied - Jan 14, 2018
> Invitation Received - Jan 17, 2018
> Visa Lodged - Jan 28, 2018
> Visa grant - July 4, 2018 (Direct grant)
> IED - Jan 24, 2019


----------



## GUNBUN

sujas said:


> Well.. atleast for you guys there is some movement, CO contact or IAC. For us, it is just static in "Received" status. Couple of weeks back, the expected timelines of 8-9 months completely disappeared and now it has reappeared. Other than that, no traction at all.
> 
> Hope July is a better month and everyone awaiting their grants since last year/ 2018 begining gets it through :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Invited: 21st Nov 2017
> Lodged: 09 Jan 2018
> CO Contact: none
> Grant: ?


Sujas....you will get direct grant soon!!

A week after I received IAC, my CO is unable to figure out what document to ask for and neither she has reached my employer. 

For all those recent grants (Jan end and Feb beginning) CO's are just opening the file and finalizing it in 1-2 days.

My CO has opened my file, sent IAC mail to me & counted this case in her weekly/monthly dashboard to show numbers to her Manager. In reality, she might actually start working on my case in 1-2 months.

I pray to God - No one should get IAC mail from such CO.....either one should get DG or a successful CO contact.

A successful CO contact itself proves that out of 100 documents that you submitted, only those 2-3 docs have problem and rest all passed through the quality check.


----------



## andreyx108b

J_Scorpion said:


> 1 grant reported on immitracker
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk




Lets hope for this week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Be careful with your comments on here! People that haven't been following this forum for long, may take your comments as completely serious, and not just dramatic humour for stress relief!

Chill 



GUNBUN said:


> Sujas....you will get direct grant soon!!
> 
> A week after I received IAC, my CO is unable to figure out what document to ask for and neither she has reached my employer.
> 
> For all those recent grants (Jan end and Feb beginning) CO's are just opening the file and finalizing it in 1-2 days.
> 
> My CO has opened my file, sent IAC mail to me & counted this case in her weekly/monthly dashboard to show numbers to her Manager. In reality, she might actually start working on my case in 1-2 months.
> 
> I pray to God - No one should get IAC mail from such CO.....either one should get DG or a successful CO contact.
> 
> A successful CO contact itself proves that out of 100 documents that you submitted, only those 2-3 docs have problem and rest all passed through the quality check.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

internationalcanuck said:


> Hi Duncanwl1991,
> 
> Best of Luck.
> Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?
> You can put all of this information in your signature in the future, so it automatically appears anytime you respond on a forum! It saves you writing as well as people repeatedly asking you the same questions every time you post!


I am still a "new member" so i think i need to get my posts up a bit to unlock some of the features.
Then i can add it in after (i think)

I started the application Onshore in AU.
However they did not issue my Invitation before my current VISA Ran out (March 10th)
So I had to travel home to the UK and wait for the invitation to come from there.

Then apply Offshore from the UK.

Absolute nightmare - As I could of been on the Bridging VISA still working within AU. 

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## internationalcanuck

Damn that sucks, you just missed the window for a bridging visa.

Hopefully they will see your Australian work experience and will give you a faster approval with no CO question/dramas.

Best of luck!



Duncanwl1991 said:


> I am still a "new member" so i think i need to get my posts up a bit to unlock some of the features.
> Then i can add it in after (i think)
> 
> I started the application Onshore in AU.
> However they did not issue my Invitation before my current VISA Ran out (March 10th)
> So I had to travel home to the UK and wait for the invitation to come from there.
> 
> Then apply Offshore from the UK.
> 
> Absolute nightmare - As I could of been on the Bridging VISA still working within AU.
> 
> Cheers
> Duncan


----------



## Duncanwl1991

wahajmeer said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Looking at the current trends, you should be expecting something towards the end of August.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


Thanks mate!
Hopefully some positive news comes through in August! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Duncanwl1991

internationalcanuck said:


> Damn that sucks, you just missed the window for a bridging visa.
> 
> Hopefully they will see your Australian work experience and will give you a faster approval with no CO question/dramas.
> 
> Best of luck!


I know!
I was over on the Working Holiday VISA (1 year)
But managed to source work as a Civil/Structural Designer in the Oil and Gas.
Unfortunately the VISA was only a year, so I got no points for the AU Work Experience 

But I still uploaded work examples, statement letters etc from the AU Companies for their reference.

Currently have my car etc in storage still in AU gathering dust waiting my return haha!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Oh ok, you were on a working holiday visa. I was assuming it was a 457 visa.

Still hopefully showing you have a connection to Australia makes you a prime candidate to show you can quickly integrate.



Duncanwl1991 said:


> I know!
> I was over on the Working Holiday VISA (1 year)
> But managed to source work as a Civil/Structural Designer in the Oil and Gas.
> Unfortunately the VISA was only a year, so I got no points for the AU Work Experience
> 
> But I still uploaded work examples, statement letters etc from the AU Companies for their reference.
> 
> Currently have my car etc in storage still in AU gathering dust waiting my return haha!


----------



## Duncanwl1991

internationalcanuck said:


> Oh ok, you were on a working holiday visa. I was assuming it was a 457 visa.
> 
> Still hopefully showing you have a connection to Australia makes you a prime candidate to show you can quickly integrate.


Hopefully!

I went over on the Working Holiday (with intentions of doing the PR while Onshore)
As it was the easiest VISA to get and get over and start making contacts etc.

I uploaded all the statement letters from the HR Team Leads and Head of Design at the companies from the AU so even if it isnt getting points, heres hoping as you said, they appreciate the fact i was working on AU Related Oil and Gas Projects.

Also - I am struggling to work out how to update my signature? haha
Any help is apprecaited! :clap2:


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Be careful with your comments on here! People that haven't been following this forum for long, may take your comments as completely serious, and not just dramatic humour for stress relief!
> 
> Chill


OK IC.

Guys, my sincere apologies for spreading negativity over here and will try not do so again. 

_"........dramatic humour for stress relief"._ I wish to comment on this on my grant day, if by any luck I get a chance 

The stage is all yours !!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Go to "quick links" on the green menu ribbon. In the drop down menu there's an "edit signature" option.




Duncanwl1991 said:


> Hopefully!
> 
> I went over on the Working Holiday (with intentions of doing the PR while Onshore)
> As it was the easiest VISA to get and get over and start making contacts etc.
> 
> I uploaded all the statement letters from the HR Team Leads and Head of Design at the companies from the AU so even if it isnt getting points, heres hoping as you said, they appreciate the fact i was working on AU Related Oil and Gas Projects.
> 
> Also - I am struggling to work out how to update my signature? haha
> Any help is apprecaited! :clap2:


----------



## Duncanwl1991

internationalcanuck said:


> Go to "quick links" on the green menu ribbon. In the drop down menu there's an "edit signature" option.


Perfect mate!
All sorted


----------



## sanketmohanty

dinPTE said:


> I am excited to share that the news that I have just received the grant letters for me , wife and son.
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum, but the inputs shared by the members of this forum (esp Newbienz) gets one a very good insight of what documents to upload and what to expect. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> ACS assessment - Dec 2017
> Occupation Code - Systems Analyst
> PTE - Jan 10, 2018 (90 overall) First attempt
> EOI Applied - Jan 14, 2018
> Invitation Received - Jan 17, 2018
> Visa Lodged - Jan 28, 2018
> Visa grant - July 4, 2018 (Direct grant)
> IED - Jan 24, 2019


Congrats bud

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujas

GUNBUN said:


> Sujas....you will get direct grant soon!!
> 
> A week after I received IAC, my CO is unable to figure out what document to ask for and neither she has reached my employer.
> 
> For all those recent grants (Jan end and Feb beginning) CO's are just opening the file and finalizing it in 1-2 days.
> 
> My CO has opened my file, sent IAC mail to me & counted this case in her weekly/monthly dashboard to show numbers to her Manager. In reality, she might actually start working on my case in 1-2 months.
> 
> I pray to God - No one should get IAC mail from such CO.....either one should get DG or a successful CO contact.
> 
> A successful CO contact itself proves that out of 100 documents that you submitted, only those 2-3 docs have problem and rest all passed through the quality check.


Hmm - hang in there buddy , m sure you will get a grant real soon.

btw, are the recent grants all for those with 80 points or are any 75point holders also getting through? Just checking to confirm if there is a basis to hope for a grant this month 

ITA: 21st Nov 2017
Lodgement: 9th Jan 2018
Points: 75
CO Contact: None
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## austaspirant

sujas said:


> Hmm - hang in there buddy , m sure you will get a grant real soon.
> 
> btw, are the recent grants all for those with 80 points or are any 75point holders also getting through? Just checking to confirm if there is a basis to hope for a grant this month
> 
> ITA: 21st Nov 2017
> Lodgement: 9th Jan 2018
> Points: 75
> CO Contact: None
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:


Points have a role till invitation not in receiving grants!


----------



## sujas

austaspirant said:


> Points have a role till invitation not in receiving grants!


Yep- was thinking the same but just thought of confirming. Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> Be careful with your comments on here! People that haven't been following this forum for long, may take your comments as completely serious, and not just dramatic humour for stress relief!
> 
> 
> 
> Chill




Second that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebern_Jane

Duncanwl1991 said:


> I know!
> 
> I was over on the Working Holiday VISA (1 year)
> 
> But managed to source work as a Civil/Structural Designer in the Oil and Gas.
> 
> Unfortunately the VISA was only a year, so I got no points for the AU Work Experience
> 
> 
> 
> But I still uploaded work examples, statement letters etc from the AU Companies for their reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently have my car etc in storage still in AU gathering dust waiting my return haha!




If you won’t mind, which state did you work at? Thanks


----------



## Ptashant

How do we know that points play role till invitation not grant? Is it because the agents tell this or we have seen observed this?


austaspirant said:


> Points have a role till invitation not in receiving grants!


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

Gary07 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> It was a sad day for me today. After waiting for 8+ months, I received a 's57 - Natural Justice' letter from DHA, asking me to comment on their observation.
> 
> Basically, they did not contact my HR on the contact number provided in her signature (part of employment reference letter uploaded on immiaccount). Instead, they found a number on company's website, which wasn't operational and hence went unanswered in 3 attempts on different occasions. This is making them believe that the documents, payslips, ITRs etc that I uploaded were not genuine. I have been asked to comment in 4 weeks. The visa decision is not taken yet.
> 
> My HR has confirmed she hasn't received a call asking for my verification. I need to respond to the CO, explaining why the call may not have been answered where they called, and I need to inform them to call my HR directly (they could have done that in the first place).
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am looking to get a MARA agent's consulting inputs to help me respond in the correct manner, because this seems to have become a legal issue now.
> I had submitted my application on my own, but it looks like I should get an agent involved now.
> 
> Thanks




Exactly my case. For me our HR does not have a policy to give out employee information to external parties. So I opted for a Statutory Declaration from my immediate supervisor. Despite that DHA chose to do exactly what they did for you.

I got NJL on 22-August-17. I didn’t opt for taking services of a MARA agent, because I was confident I would be able to convince the CO. I drafted a polite response giving all the reasons as to why my employer couldn’t be reached. I also gave my immediate supervisor’s mobile number and his official email id. I replied to the CO on 8-September-17.

On 26-October-17, my supervisor was contacted by AUS Embassy Dubai for EV. Unfortunately he was on vacation and out of the country. He saw all the missed calls on his mobile and tried calling back, but it went to voicemail. He informed me about this on WhatsApp. I immediately replied to the CO and apprised her about the situation and attached the WhatsApp chat transcripts as proof.

Finally on 24-April-18, my supervisor received the EV call and I got my grant on 9-June-18.

Your case is in a much better position as your HR is supportive.

The key here is to draft a response which convinces your CO and you should be patient enough. I feel you should be able to get through out of this. Best wishes to you.

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncanwl1991

Lebern_Jane said:


> If you won’t mind, which state did you work at? Thanks


I was working in QLD - Brisbane

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## Lebern_Jane

Duncanwl1991 said:


> I was working in QLD - Brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Duncan




Thanks mate!


----------



## kaniltoraman

pkk0574 said:


> Exactly my case. For me our HR does not have a policy to give out employee information to external parties. So I opted for a Statutory Declaration from my immediate supervisor. Despite that DHA chose to do exactly what they did for you.
> 
> I got NJL on 22-August-17. I didn’t opt for taking services of a MARA agent, because I was confident I would be able to convince the CO. I drafted a polite response giving all the reasons as to why my employer couldn’t be reached. I also gave my immediate supervisor’s mobile number and his official email id. I replied to the CO on 8-September-17.
> 
> On 26-October-17, my supervisor was contacted by AUS Embassy Dubai for EV. Unfortunately he was on vacation and out of the country. He saw all the missed calls on his mobile and tried calling back, but it went to voicemail. He informed me about this on WhatsApp. I immediately replied to the CO and apprised her about the situation and attached the WhatsApp chat transcripts as proof.
> 
> Finally on 24-April-18, my supervisor received the EV call and I got my grant on 9-June-18.
> 
> Your case is in a much better position as your HR is supportive.
> 
> The key here is to draft a response which convinces your CO and you should be patient enough. I feel you should be able to get through out of this. Best wishes to you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear pkk0574, what you shared with us is invaluable and will definitely be extremely helpful for those who might find themselves in a similar situation.

Thank you.
regards,


----------



## internationalcanuck

Next thing we know, people on this forum will start discussing/advising to upload copies of your HR business cards before CO contact to confirm EV contact info lol 



kaniltoraman said:


> Dear pkk0574, what you shared with us is invaluable and will definitely be extremely helpful for those who might find themselves in a similar situation.
> 
> Thank you.
> regards,


----------



## ankur14

*Form 80 & 1221*

Hi Experts,

I need you advise.

I am middle of preparing Form 80 & Form 1221 to upload in the application. The forms that I downloaded from home affair website are PDF format with editable fields in it. Now my question is if I have to type in all the information and upload it in application? Or print the unfilled forms and fill it by Pen and color scan after completing?

Thanks in advance. 

Regards
Ankur


----------



## internationalcanuck

You can either do the whole thing by hand, or fill it out electronically.
You will still need to print out the full document, sign the back pages, and re-scan as one file.
I filled out the form electronically, since my handwriting is very messy. I tried to only print out the last page, sign it, and upload, then merge the PDFs, but it wouldn't allow me due to the security restrictions. I had to print the whole thing, then scan together.




ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need you advise.
> 
> I am middle of preparing Form 80 & Form 1221 to upload in the application. The forms that I downloaded from home affair website are PDF format with editable fields in it. Now my question is if I have to type in all the information and upload it in application? Or print the unfilled forms and fill it by Pen and color scan after completing?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

pkk0574 said:


> Gary07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts,
> 
> It was a sad day for me today. After waiting for 8+ months, I received a 's57 - Natural Justice' letter from DHA, asking me to comment on their observation.
> 
> Basically, they did not contact my HR on the contact number provided in her signature (part of employment reference letter uploaded on immiaccount). Instead, they found a number on company's website, which wasn't operational and hence went unanswered in 3 attempts on different occasions. This is making them believe that the documents, payslips, ITRs etc that I uploaded were not genuine. I have been asked to comment in 4 weeks. The visa decision is not taken yet.
> 
> My HR has confirmed she hasn't received a call asking for my verification. I need to respond to the CO, explaining why the call may not have been answered where they called, and I need to inform them to call my HR directly (they could have done that in the first place).
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am looking to get a MARA agent's consulting inputs to help me respond in the correct manner, because this seems to have become a legal issue now.
> I had submitted my application on my own, but it looks like I should get an agent involved now.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my case. For me our HR does not have a policy to give out employee information to external parties. So I opted for a Statutory Declaration from my immediate supervisor. Despite that DHA chose to do exactly what they did for you.
> 
> I got NJL on 22-August-17. I didn’t opt for taking services of a MARA agent, because I was confident I would be able to convince the CO. I drafted a polite response giving all the reasons as to why my employer couldn’t be reached. I also gave my immediate supervisor’s mobile number and his official email id. I replied to the CO on 8-September-17.
> 
> On 26-October-17, my supervisor was contacted by AUS Embassy Dubai for EV. Unfortunately he was on vacation and out of the country. He saw all the missed calls on his mobile and tried calling back, but it went to voicemail. He informed me about this on WhatsApp. I immediately replied to the CO and apprised her about the situation and attached the WhatsApp chat transcripts as proof.
> 
> Finally on 24-April-18, my supervisor received the EV call and I got my grant on 9-June-18.
> 
> Your case is in a much better position as your HR is supportive.
> 
> The key here is to draft a response which convinces your CO and you should be patient enough. I feel you should be able to get through out of this. Best wishes to you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing! 

Goodness that's a long period of time between the first EV and second though. 



ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need you advise.
> 
> I am middle of preparing Form 80 & Form 1221 to upload in the application. The forms that I downloaded from home affair website are PDF format with editable fields in it. Now my question is if I have to type in all the information and upload it in application? Or print the unfilled forms and fill it by Pen and color scan after completing?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


I have a hard-copy that I'm using as a draft, and as things get confirmed I'm filling in an electronic version. 

The most challenging sections for me was employment and travel history. Used up all the additional info space so submitting separate document too.


----------



## ankur14

internationalcanuck said:


> You can either do the whole thing by hand, or fill it out electronically.
> You will still need to print out the full document, sign the back pages, and re-scan as one file.
> I filled out the form electronically, since my handwriting is very messy. I tried to only print out the last page, sign it, and upload, then merge the PDFs, but it wouldn't allow me due to the security restrictions. I had to print the whole thing, then scan together.


Thanks for the quick response, I really appreciate it.

One last question, I had different names in past. Below are details:

*Ankur R. Jain
Ankur Jain R
R. Ankur Jain
Ankur Jain*

After lot of hassle, I had my name changed in government records and now name my in government ID's (Passport, Aadhaar Card, PAN Card) is *"Ankur Rakesh Jain"* and also in PTE & ACS.

Now my question is how to provide these different names in Form 80 & 1221? It will be a big help. 

*Note: I have an affidavit for name change from "R. Ankur Jain" to "Ankur R. Jain".*

Regards
Ankur


----------



## NB

ankur14 said:


> Thanks for the quick response, I really appreciate it.
> 
> One last question, I had different names in past. Below are details:
> 
> *Ankur R. Jain
> Ankur Jain R
> R. Ankur Jain
> Ankur Jain*
> 
> After lot of hassle, I had my name changed in government records and now name my in government ID's (Passport, Aadhaar Card, PAN Card) is *"Ankur Rakesh Jain"* and also in PTE & ACS.
> 
> Now my question is how to provide these different names in Form 80 & 1221? It will be a big help.
> 
> *Note: I have an affidavit for name change from "R. Ankur Jain" to "Ankur R. Jain".*
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


Very simple

In the forms and application wherever you are asked if you have ever been known by any other name, give all these variations

Cheers


----------



## ankur14

newbienz said:


> Very simple
> 
> In the forms and application wherever you are asked if you have ever been known by any other name, give all these variations
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response.

What should be the "type of name" in the form 80 question 4? (attached screenshot).


Regards
Ankur


----------



## kaanixir

Duncanwl1991 said:


> I know!
> I was over on the Working Holiday VISA (1 year)
> But managed to source work as a Civil/Structural Designer in the Oil and Gas.
> Unfortunately the VISA was only a year, so I got no points for the AU Work Experience
> 
> But I still uploaded work examples, statement letters etc from the AU Companies for their reference.
> 
> Currently have my car etc in storage still in AU gathering dust waiting my return haha!


lol I got my invitation 2 days after I left, I gave my car's keys to my neighbour, threw all my private stuff into bin, quit my job and got out :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: 
I always expected my invitation for the week before, but they postponed that round by a week right before I got in. Suddenly it's 2 days past the due date of my graduate visa. F spastic luck !
:flypig: :flypig:
:flypig:


----------



## jebinson

I have made a list of contact details, and uploaded it as a document!




internationalcanuck said:


> Next thing we know, people on this forum will start discussing/advising to upload copies of your HR business cards before CO contact to confirm EV contact info lol


----------



## internationalcanuck

Type of name, i.e. is the other name you could be known by your birth name, tribal name, preferred name, etc.




ankur14 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> What should be the "type of name" in the form 80 question 4? (attached screenshot).
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


----------



## pkk0574

internationalcanuck said:


> Next thing we know, people on this forum will start discussing/advising to upload copies of your HR business cards before CO contact to confirm EV contact info lol




To each his own.

My personal opinion: The guidelines on the DHA website and a youtube video to lodge visa and attach documents is more than enough. Anything additional is specific to a case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Daaaamn! That's too close. :jaw:




kaanixir said:


> lol I got my invitation 2 days after I left, I gave my car's keys to my neighbour, threw all my private stuff into bin, quit my job and got out :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:
> I always expected my invitation for the week before, but they postponed that round by a week right before I got in. Suddenly it's 2 days past the due date of my graduate visa. F spastic luck !
> :flypig: :flypig:
> :flypig:


----------



## NB

ankur14 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> What should be the "type of name" in the form 80 question 4? (attached screenshot).
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


Various combinations of first , middle and last names

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

Totally.



pkk0574 said:


> To each his own.
> 
> My personal opinion: The guidelines on the DHA website and a youtube video to lodge visa and attach documents is more than enough. Anything additional is specific to a case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinayagarwal

Looks like today was a slow day. DHA is back to being itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

Vinayagarwal said:


> Looks like today was a slow day. DHA is back to being itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see 5 grants in immitracker, which are more than the average grants.


----------



## Sanroc

Hi guys....we received a second CO contact today...after 8+months of waiting...request is for employment verification...PF slips and bank statement s...do you think it will further delay the process...if we submit by tomorrow what is the expected response time from the CO...


----------



## austaspirant

Sanroc said:


> Hi guys....we received a second CO contact today...after 8+months of waiting...request is for employment verification...PF slips and bank statement s...do you think it will further delay the process...if we submit by tomorrow what is the expected response time from the CO...


Bro - as per the recent trend, COs are taking action within 28-30 days. Hopefully, you will get your grant within next 30 days. BTW, what was the first CO contact?


----------



## adnanghafor

Sanroc said:


> Hi guys....we received a second CO contact today...after 8+months of waiting...request is for employment verification...PF slips and bank statement s...do you think it will further delay the process...if we submit by tomorrow what is the expected response time from the CO...




What does it mean by request for employment verification .. can you clarify? Plus your time lines please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanroc

By employment verification they meant we should provide PF and bank statements until the date of invite...I thought we had already provided though...


adnanghafor said:


> Sanroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys....we received a second CO contact today...after 8+months of waiting...request is for employment verification...PF slips and bank statement s...do you think it will further delay the process...if we submit by tomorrow what is the expected response time from the CO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean by request for employment verification .. can you clarify? Plus your time lines please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Sanroc

Lodgement date:Oct12,Visa261111,
First CO contact Nov27,Responded to CO Dec4th, Second CO contact 4July


austaspirant said:


> Sanroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys....we received a second CO contact today...after 8+months of waiting...request is for employment verification...PF slips and bank statement s...do you think it will further delay the process...if we submit by tomorrow what is the expected response time from the CO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro - as per the recent trend, COs are taking action within 28-30 days. Hopefully, you will get your grant within next 30 days. BTW, what was the first CO contact?
Click to expand...


----------



## jebinson

You had provided? In wrong section?



Sanroc said:


> By employment verification they meant we should provide PF and bank statements until the date of invite...I thought we had already provided though...


----------



## andreyx108b

ankur14 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> 
> 
> What should be the "type of name" in the form 80 question 4? (attached screenshot).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ankur




Type: nickname




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Vinayagarwal said:


> Looks like today was a slow day. DHA is back to being itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Usually first three months result in big number of grants... last year it was September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitin1243

Hi guys, it has been 9+ months, their is no update in my case,status still shows received, no CO contact but they have done EV in the month of Jan 18.I applied through an agent, Can we write a mail to DHA/DIBP to know where our case is stuck? if yes, on which email address


----------



## syed imran

Hello Guys,

A quick question. I uploaded current employer reference letter which was what i submitted for ACS in Dec 2017. I got invited in Feb 2018. Do i need to upload the employer reference letter as per the invitation date(Feb 2018)? Or the ACS one would do?


----------



## arnolds

HI all, can any1 give the details for spouse eligibility for the main applicant to claim 5 extra points?
TIA.
can we count SS=5 pts+ spouse 5 pts=10 points?


----------



## Sanroc

Can I provide bank statements downloaded from my bank site (online) or is it necessary I go to the bank for the bank statements?


----------



## syed imran

Sanroc said:


> Can I provide bank statements downloaded from my bank site (online) or is it necessary I go to the bank for the bank statements?


Yes, its perfectly fine.


----------



## syed imran

arnolds said:


> HI all, can any1 give the details for spouse eligibility for the main applicant to claim 5 extra points?
> TIA.
> can we count SS=5 pts+ spouse 5 pts=10 points?


Hi, 
From homeaffairs website,for 189 visa:

You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
is under 45 years of age
has competent English
has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
is coming to Australia with you
is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident.
Assessing authorities are listed against occupations in the relevant list of eligible skilled occupations


----------



## rahulpop1

One more day passed. Let’s hope for a better tomorrow in terms of grants..🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Sanroc said:


> Hi guys....we received a second CO contact today...after 8+months of waiting...request is for employment verification...PF slips and bank statement s...do you think it will further delay the process...if we submit by tomorrow what is the expected response time from the CO...



As per my analysis, Jul-18 is somewhat going like Aug-17.

In Aug-17, Out of total 87 grants, 34 were previous year i.e. 2016 lodgements and 53 were 2017 lodgements. i.e. 40% backlog clearance & 60% current year.

In Jul-18, Out of total 22 grants so far, 6 are pertaining to 2017 lodgements (backlog) while 16 are for current year.

If this continues, then we can safely assume that Aug-18 will be like Sep-17 i.e. flood month or batch processing.

Therefore, any recent CO contact movement in Sep-17, Oct-17,Nov-17 lodged cases indicates a positive sign and they are closer to their grants.

Go-ahead & provide the documents to CO without any doubt.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Just like people do betting/tipping for world cup teams to win money, can we start up a betting/tipping game for guessing the number of grants each day/month? lol



GUNBUN said:


> As per my analysis, Jul-18 is somewhat going like Aug-17.
> 
> In Aug-17, Out of total 87 grants, 34 were previous year i.e. 2016 lodgements and 53 were 2017 lodgements. i.e. 40% backlog clearance & 60% current year.
> 
> In Jul-18, Out of total 22 grants so far, 6 are pertaining to 2017 lodgements (backlog) while 16 are for current year.
> 
> If this continues, then we can safely assume that Aug-18 will be like Sep-17 i.e. flood month or batch processing.
> 
> Therefore, any recent CO contact movement in Sep-17, Oct-17,Nov-17 lodged cases indicates a positive sign and they are closer to their grants.
> 
> Go-ahead & provide the documents to CO without any doubt.


----------



## sujas

Hello all - one question which I need expert help with 

If the applicant has a new job post lodgement ( during waiting period), does DIBP need to be informed of the same ? If yes , what is the best way to reach out to them ? Please advise .


----------



## luvjd

sujas said:


> Hello all - one question which I need expert help with
> 
> If the applicant has a new job post lodgement ( during waiting period), does DIBP need to be informed of the same ? If yes , what is the best way to reach out to them ? Please advise .


It may not be required to report this, but to be on the safer side, use form 1022 to inform about any changes in circumstances.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/835/report-changes-in-circumstances.aspx


----------



## Jack23

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my 189 VISA on 22-Mar-2018 with 75 points for developer programmer.
My current 457 expires in jul mid 2018 and I have the bridging VISA. CO is yet to be allocated for my VISA. I am bit afraid of being in the bridging till my VISA is approved. Few of my friends ask me to mail the CO once assigned. This is to request the CO to fast track the process. Also any idea when can i accept a grant?

Please advice what can be done.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Jack


----------



## syed imran

syed imran said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> A quick question. I uploaded current employer reference letter which was what i submitted for ACS in Dec 2017. I got invited in Feb 2018. Do i need to upload the employer reference letter as per the invitation date(Feb 2018)? Or the ACS one would do?


Hi,
Experts, could you please advise? If an updated employer reference letter is required, i may have to arrange for it from HR.


----------



## Vkannav

Hi all,

I have lodged application for visa 189 on 02nd July and I need help with below queries:

1) Is birth certificate mandatory?i have already attached my passport; driving license and 10th mark sheet as age proof
2) My marksheets and degree have my father’s abbreviated name but his full name on my passport. Do I need to submit an affidavit for the same.

Many thanks in advance !


----------



## Jack23

Vkannav said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged application for visa 189 on 02nd July and I need help with below queries:
> 
> 1) Is birth certificate mandatory?i have already attached my passport; driving license and 10th mark sheet as age proof
> 2) My marksheets and degree have my father’s abbreviated name but his full name on my passport. Do I need to submit an affidavit for the same.
> 
> Many thanks in advance !



Is birth certificate mandatory?i have already attached my passport; driving license and 10th mark sheet as age proof

These are more than enough. I uploaded the same docs

My marksheets and degree have my father’s abbreviated name but his full name on my passport. Do I need to submit an affidavit for the same.

Please get a affidavit with these names and also include these names while getting AFP, as my friend was asked by the CO for an AFP (If you live in Aus) with all his names mentioned in the docs.

Cheers,
Jack


----------



## Vkannav

Jack23 said:


> Vkannav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged application for visa 189 on 02nd July and I need help with below queries:
> 
> 1) Is birth certificate mandatory?i have already attached my passport; driving license and 10th mark sheet as age proof
> 2) My marksheets and degree have my father’s abbreviated name but his full name on my passport. Do I need to submit an affidavit for the same.
> 
> Many thanks in advance !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is birth certificate mandatory?i have already attached my passport; driving license and 10th mark sheet as age proof
> 
> These are more than enough. I uploaded the same docs
> 
> My marksheets and degree have my father’s abbreviated name but his full name on my passport. Do I need to submit an affidavit for the same.
> 
> Please get a affidavit with these names and also include these names while getting AFP, as my friend was asked by the CO for an AFP (If you live in Aus) with all his names mentioned in the docs.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jack
Click to expand...




Hi Jack,


Many thanks for a quick response. One more query :since we are living in brazil for two years our national identity document and salary slips are in Portuguese. I have submitted the PCC for me and my wife in english(translated). But do we need to translate national identity documents and pay slips and bank statements as well into English?


----------



## g.kaushik03

*Grant Received*
_____________________
Hi Guys,

Greetings!!

Just to inform you all that I have received the Grant for me my family a few minutes back.
The ANZCO is 261313 and the IED is 29th November 2018.
Its a direct grant ..No CO contacted. I lodged the Visa Application on 7th Feb'18.
For people who have a question regarding the different status, the application moved from *Received to Finalised* directly.

Many Thanks to this forum. 

I will update the Immitracker for reference purposes.


----------



## swatee25

Sanroc said:


> Can I provide bank statements downloaded from my bank site (online) or is it necessary I go to the bank for the bank statements?


I was checking my bank statement and it just has the word salary against salary credit every month. No company name or anything. This is ICICI bank... Will this suffice? Strange... But if CO asks me, I don't know what I will show them...


----------



## expat_user_25

g.kaushik03 said:


> *Grant Received*
> _____________________
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received the Grant for me my family a few minutes back.
> The ANZCO is 261313 and the IED is 29th November 2018.
> Its a direct grant ..No CO contacted. I lodged the Visa Application on 7th Feb'18.
> For people who have a question regarding the different status, the application moved from *Received to Finalised* directly.
> 
> Many Thanks to this forum.
> 
> I will update the Immitracker for reference purposes.




Congratulations! Great news. Which city are you planning to settle in?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon

g.kaushik03 said:


> *Grant Received*
> _____________________
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received the Grant for me my family a few minutes back.
> The ANZCO is 261313 and the IED is 29th November 2018.
> Its a direct grant ..No CO contacted. I lodged the Visa Application on 7th Feb'18.
> For people who have a question regarding the different status, the application moved from *Received to Finalised* directly.
> 
> Many Thanks to this forum.
> 
> I will update the Immitracker for reference purposes.



Congratulations.

I would like to know about IED is 29th November 2018 as Visa Application on 7th Feb'18.

Is IED is based on your PCC or medical date?



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vkannav

g.kaushik03 said:


> *Grant Received*
> _____________________
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received the Grant for me my family a few minutes back.
> The ANZCO is 261313 and the IED is 29th November 2018.
> Its a direct grant ..No CO contacted. I lodged the Visa Application on 7th Feb'18.
> For people who have a question regarding the different status, the application moved from *Received to Finalised* directly.
> 
> Many Thanks to this forum.
> 
> I will update the Immitracker for reference purposes.


Congrats mate!


----------



## g.kaushik03

Sydney!!


----------



## g.kaushik03

It's based on None...neither PCC nor Medical.
It's rather based on the ACS.

Regards!!






skharoon said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I would like to know about IED is 29th November 2018 as Visa Application on 7th Feb'18.
> 
> Is IED is based on your PCC or medical date?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

g.kaushik03 said:


> It's based on None...neither PCC nor Medical.
> 
> It's rather based on the ACS.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!!




So how it’s calculated from ACS date? Is it a year from ACS approval letter? So far I have always heard from people in this forum that its 1 year from the PCC or Medical expiration date, which ever is earlier. This is the first claim where its been calculated based on ACS date.


----------



## andyrent

skharoon said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I would like to know about IED is 29th November 2018 as Visa Application on 7th Feb'18.
> 
> Is IED is based on your PCC or medical date?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


What is IED ?


----------



## expat_user_25

swatee25 said:


> I was checking my bank statement and it just has the word salary against salary credit every month. No company name or anything. This is ICICI bank... Will this suffice? Strange... But if CO asks me, I don't know what I will show them...




It’s a good question. I am curious to see the response if anyone has experienced it. Do you have tax documents and salary slips to back your claim along with these bank statements? If yes, then I don’t see any problem.


----------



## expat_user_25

andyrent said:


> What is IED ?




Initial Entry Date- The latest date by which you need to visit Australia to register your entry and validate your visa.


----------



## J_Scorpion

Congratulations Mr. Kaushik

Offshore or Onshore ????


g.kaushik03 said:


> *Grant Received*
> _____________________
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received the Grant for me my family a few minutes back.
> The ANZCO is 261313 and the IED is 29th November 2018.
> Its a direct grant ..No CO contacted. I lodged the Visa Application on 7th Feb'18.
> For people who have a question regarding the different status, the application moved from *Received to Finalised* directly.
> 
> Many Thanks to this forum.
> 
> I will update the Immitracker for reference purposes.


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

expat_user_25 said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was checking my bank statement and it just has the word salary against salary credit every month. No company name or anything. This is ICICI bank... Will this suffice? Strange... But if CO asks me, I don't know what I will show them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a good question. I am curious to see the response if anyone has experienced it. Do you have tax documents and salary slips to back your claim along with these bank statements? If yes, then I don’t see any problem.
Click to expand...


This employment was from 2007-2011. Submitted form 16 and tax for all these years... Pf slip for 2008-2009, salary slips for 2011... Have withdrawn the PF so no passbook either... So let's see


----------



## sahilchaudhary

Can you please share your timeline?
Also I would like to on an average how long it takes after Invitation to receive grant. I have seen that people are saying average is 90-100 days, however, recently it is around 4-8 months depending on case to case.

Also is the grant process any faster in case a person goes for 190 instead of 189? I mean the process after the invite, not before?



g.kaushik03 said:


> *Grant Received*
> 
> 
> _____________________
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received the Grant for me my family a few minutes back.
> The ANZCO is 261313 and the IED is 29th November 2018.
> Its a direct grant ..No CO contacted. I lodged the Visa Application on 7th Feb'18.
> For people who have a question regarding the different status, the application moved from *Received to Finalised* directly.
> 
> Many Thanks to this forum.
> 
> I will update the Immitracker for reference purposes.


----------



## devmech

You can visit the pf office and they will give you pf statement for closed account as well.


swatee25 said:


> expat_user_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was checking my bank statement and it just has the word salary against salary credit every month. No company name or anything. This is ICICI bank... Will this suffice? Strange... But if CO asks me, I don't know what I will show them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a good question. I am curious to see the response if anyone has experienced it. Do you have tax documents and salary slips to back your claim along with these bank statements? If yes, then I don’t see any problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This employment was from 2007-2011. Submitted form 16 and tax for all these years... Pf slip for 2008-2009, salary slips for 2011... Have withdrawn the PF so no passbook either... So let's see
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

swatee25 said:


> This employment was from 2007-2011. Submitted form 16 and tax for all these years... Pf slip for 2008-2009, salary slips for 2011... Have withdrawn the PF so no passbook either... So let's see


I guess your salary slip reflects your bank account no. and therefore it matches with your bank statement, that's unique.

Similarly, the exact amount credited in bank statement matches with salary slip.


----------



## gladiatorsword

swatee25 said:


> I was checking my bank statement and it just has the word salary against salary credit every month. No company name or anything. This is ICICI bank... Will this suffice? Strange... But if CO asks me, I don't know what I will show them...


I personally did NOT even upload any bank statement for salary credit.
Just Payslips (1 per quarter for the last 10 years), IT Returns, Form 16s, Offer letters and relieving as well as experience letters were more than enough. 

I had received a direct grant.

Again, i do not intend to start a debate whether we should or should not upload bank statements, but this is just my experience, if it helps..

__________________________________________________________________

ANZSCO Code : 262112

Occupation : ICT Security Specialist

Points : 75

ACS Assessment : 14 Dec 2017

PTE : 90/90/90/90 (First Attempt) : Jan 2018

Invite : 18th Jan 2018

Lodgement : 31st Jan 2018

Grant : 3rd July 2018 (153 Days)


----------



## sam99a

The wait is truly killing. People from Jan end and even February are receiving direct grants. And here I am, a 27th Jan lodgement date guy who's onshore since 3 years , yet to hear anything. Oh the agony!


----------



## Akriti2289

Hi All
A very silly question though, but wanted to get it clarified once.
As per the discussion in this forum regarding : attaching PTE confirmation mail pdf into immiaccount and attaching Medical confirmation pdf from e-client site , I wanted to know that if I do so will it in any way impact on the timelines of my file? 
Like all my docs have been submitted on 20th April. If I upload these things today, It will not impact my processing date in any manner? (The last updated date will get modified in immi.)

Thanks in Advance


----------



## sam99a

Akriti2289 said:


> Hi All
> A very silly question though, but wanted to get it clarified once.
> As per the discussion in this forum regarding : attaching PTE confirmation mail pdf into immiaccount and attaching Medical confirmation pdf from e-client site , I wanted to know that if I do so will it in any way impact on the timelines of my file?
> Like all my docs have been submitted on 20th April. If I upload these things today, It will not impact my processing date in any manner? (The last updated date will get modified in immi.)
> 
> Thanks in Advance


It won't affect your date of lodgement and yes that' a silly question 😛

Jokes aside, you are correct to upload those confirmations given how many redundant CO contacts happening now a days. I did it.


----------



## austaspirant

g.kaushik03 said:


> *Grant Received*
> _____________________
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received the Grant for me my family a few minutes back.
> The ANZCO is 261313 and the IED is 29th November 2018.
> Its a direct grant ..No CO contacted. I lodged the Visa Application on 7th Feb'18.
> For people who have a question regarding the different status, the application moved from *Received to Finalised* directly.
> 
> Many Thanks to this forum.
> 
> I will update the Immitracker for reference purposes.


Congrats bro!


----------



## luvjd

First of all you don't need to do that as both are electronically sent to DIBP. 
If you still want to upload, go ahead and do that, nothing will be impacted.


Akriti2289 said:


> Hi All
> A very silly question though, but wanted to get it clarified once.
> As per the discussion in this forum regarding : attaching PTE confirmation mail pdf into immiaccount and attaching Medical confirmation pdf from e-client site , I wanted to know that if I do so will it in any way impact on the timelines of my file?
> Like all my docs have been submitted on 20th April. If I upload these things today, It will not impact my processing date in any manner? (The last updated date will get modified in immi.)
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

gladiatorsword said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was checking my bank statement and it just has the word salary against salary credit every month. No company name or anything. This is ICICI bank... Will this suffice? Strange... But if CO asks me, I don't know what I will show them...
> 
> 
> 
> I personally did NOT even upload any bank statement for salary credit.
> Just Payslips (1 per quarter for the last 10 years), IT Returns, Form 16s, Offer letters and relieving as well as experience letters were more than enough.
> 
> I had received a direct grant.
> 
> Again, i do not intend to start a debate whether we should or should not upload bank statements, but this is just my experience, if it helps..
> 
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 262112
> 
> Occupation : ICT Security Specialist
> 
> Points : 75
> 
> ACS Assessment : 14 Dec 2017
> 
> PTE : 90/90/90/90 (First Attempt) : Jan 2018
> 
> Invite : 18th Jan 2018
> 
> Lodgement : 31st Jan 2018
> 
> Grant : 3rd July 2018 (153 Days)
Click to expand...

I haven't uploaded any. Just wanted to understand how I tackle in case CO asks. Also, unlike you guys, for my employment from 2004-2011, I do not have any sal slips...i just have all slips from 2011... But I have all form 16 and tax documents... By god's grace, I have a raise mailer here and there... Random... So uploaded those... That's about it...


----------



## sanketmohanty

congrats kaushik...

I too have the same IED

cheers


g.kaushik03 said:


> *Grant Received*
> _____________________
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received the Grant for me my family a few minutes back.
> The ANZCO is 261313 and the IED is 29th November 2018.
> Its a direct grant ..No CO contacted. I lodged the Visa Application on 7th Feb'18.
> For people who have a question regarding the different status, the application moved from *Received to Finalised* directly.
> 
> Many Thanks to this forum.
> 
> I will update the Immitracker for reference purposes.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

devmech said:


> You can visit the pf office and they will give you pf statement for closed account as well.


But suppose if my current PF account is in a city, which is different from my previous city where My previous compnay's PF office is located. So from where I should get the PF statement for the closed account, in my current city PF office or previous one.

Regards,
Vishesh


----------



## gladiatorsword

luvjd said:


> First of all you don't need to do that as both are electronically sent to DIBP.
> If you still want to upload, go ahead and do that, nothing will be impacted.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


I agree. You technically do not need to do it. It may or may not impact your case depending upon how good the CO perceives your existing and essential documentation is. But unnecessarily overloading the case with optional documents does not guarantee a shorter grant time or no CO contact. 
Hope your application moves along smoothly. 

__________________________________________________________________

ANZSCO Code : 262112

Occupation : ICT Security Specialist

Points : 75

ACS Assessment : 14 Dec 2017

PTE : 90/90/90/90 (First Attempt) : Jan 2018

Invite : 18th Jan 2018

Lodgement : 31st Jan 2018

Grant : 3rd July 2018 (153 Days)


----------



## J_Scorpion

Finally 1 grant reported for today .... 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## SanaaH

*Visa Grant*

Hi everyone,

Silent spectator here - just wanted to let you know that I received my grant today. Details as below;

Points: 75
Invitation: 30.11.17
Application lodged: 09.01.18
Anzsco code: 221111
Occupation: Accountant
CO contact: 27.06.17 Requested for polio vaccincation cert. I responded on the same day advising that i'm not required to have the polio vaccination.
Grant:05.07.18
IED: 22.01.19

My previous employer wasn't contacted. The supporting documents I uploaded were payslips, reference letter from CEO on company letterhead, employment contract and superannuation statement.

Wishing everyone all the best.


----------



## GUNBUN

SanaaH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Silent spectator here - just wanted to let you know that I received my grant today. Details as below;
> 
> Points: 75
> Invitation: 30.11.17
> Application lodged: 09.01.18
> Anzsco code: 221111
> Occupation: Accountant
> CO contact: 27.06.17 Requested for polio vaccincation cert. I responded on the same day advising that i'm not required to have the polio vaccination.
> Grant:05.07.18
> IED: 22.01.19
> 
> My previous employer wasn't contacted. The supporting documents I uploaded were payslips, reference letter from CEO on company letterhead, employment contract and superannuation statement.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best.


Congrats....SanaaH and Kaushik.

Slow grants in July-18 is a sign of possible bulk grant flow in Aug-18 or Sep-18 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sanketmohanty

Congrats...all the best


SanaaH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Silent spectator here - just wanted to let you know that I received my grant today. Details as below;
> 
> Points: 75
> Invitation: 30.11.17
> Application lodged: 09.01.18
> Anzsco code: 221111
> Occupation: Accountant
> CO contact: 27.06.17 Requested for polio vaccincation cert. I responded on the same day advising that i'm not required to have the polio vaccination.
> Grant:05.07.18
> IED: 22.01.19
> 
> My previous employer wasn't contacted. The supporting documents I uploaded were payslips, reference letter from CEO on company letterhead, employment contract and superannuation statement.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

SanaaH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Silent spectator here - just wanted to let you know that I received my grant today. Details as below;
> 
> Points: 75
> Invitation: 30.11.17
> Application lodged: 09.01.18
> Anzsco code: 221111
> Occupation: Accountant
> CO contact: 27.06.17 Requested for polio vaccincation cert. I responded on the same day advising that i'm not required to have the polio vaccination.
> Grant:05.07.18
> IED: 22.01.19
> 
> My previous employer wasn't contacted. The supporting documents I uploaded were payslips, reference letter from CEO on company letterhead, employment contract and superannuation statement.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best.


Congrats mate!


----------



## andyrent

SanaaH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Silent spectator here - just wanted to let you know that I received my grant today. Details as below;
> 
> Points: 75
> Invitation: 30.11.17
> Application lodged: 09.01.18
> Anzsco code: 221111
> Occupation: Accountant
> CO contact: 27.06.17 Requested for polio vaccincation cert. I responded on the same day advising that i'm not required to have the polio vaccination.
> Grant:05.07.18
> IED: 22.01.19
> 
> My previous employer wasn't contacted. The supporting documents I uploaded were payslips, reference letter from CEO on company letterhead, employment contract and superannuation statement.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best.



Congrats... even I received CO contact on 27th June... still waiting...


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


SanaaH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Silent spectator here - just wanted to let you know that I received my grant today. Details as below;
> 
> Points: 75
> Invitation: 30.11.17
> Application lodged: 09.01.18
> Anzsco code: 221111
> Occupation: Accountant
> CO contact: 27.06.17 Requested for polio vaccincation cert. I responded on the same day advising that i'm not required to have the polio vaccination.
> Grant:05.07.18
> IED: 22.01.19
> 
> My previous employer wasn't contacted. The supporting documents I uploaded were payslips, reference letter from CEO on company letterhead, employment contract and superannuation statement.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best.


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


g.kaushik03 said:


> *Grant Received*
> _____________________
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> Just to inform you all that I have received the Grant for me my family a few minutes back.
> The ANZCO is 261313 and the IED is 29th November 2018.
> Its a direct grant ..No CO contacted. I lodged the Visa Application on 7th Feb'18.
> For people who have a question regarding the different status, the application moved from *Received to Finalised* directly.
> 
> Many Thanks to this forum.
> 
> I will update the Immitracker for reference purposes.


----------



## GUNBUN

sam99a said:


> The wait is truly killing. People from Jan end and even February are receiving direct grants. And here I am, a 27th Jan lodgement date guy who's onshore since 3 years , yet to hear anything. Oh the agony!


Wow!! 3 years onshore....

The Greenery & Scenery that you are experiencing live is what we here in India are going through panoramic YouTube videos. LOL.

DIBP is so busy.......that they even forgot to update GSM Allocation dates page. Those all 26th Nov 2017 applicants must have already landed in Oz


----------



## internationalcanuck

Sorry to hear that!
Usually onshore applicants get a fast grant...
onshore applicants who applied in march and april have gotten grants.



sam99a said:


> The wait is truly killing. People from Jan end and even February are receiving direct grants. And here I am, a 27th Jan lodgement date guy who's onshore since 3 years , yet to hear anything. Oh the agony!


----------



## wahajmeer

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats....SanaaH and Kaushik.
> 
> Slow grants in July-18 is a sign of possible bulk grant flow in Aug-18 or Sep-18 :fingerscrossed:


It's only been 4 days in July, it might pick up pace!! 🤞🤞🤞

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Vinayagarwal

SanaaH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Silent spectator here - just wanted to let you know that I received my grant today. Details as below;
> 
> 
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> Invitation: 30.11.17
> 
> Application lodged: 09.01.18
> 
> Anzsco code: 221111
> 
> Occupation: Accountant
> 
> CO contact: 27.06.17 Requested for polio vaccincation cert. I responded on the same day advising that i'm not required to have the polio vaccination.
> 
> Grant:05.07.18
> 
> IED: 22.01.19
> 
> 
> 
> My previous employer wasn't contacted. The supporting documents I uploaded were payslips, reference letter from CEO on company letterhead, employment contract and superannuation statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best.



Congrats!!

Hope they pick remaining early Jan applications as well soon. 🤞



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

After seeing this, I can conclude that people who are submitting more documents which are not required getting delay in grant.


SanaaH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Silent spectator here - just wanted to let you know that I received my grant today. Details as below;
> 
> Points: 75
> Invitation: 30.11.17
> Application lodged: 09.01.18
> Anzsco code: 221111
> Occupation: Accountant
> CO contact: 27.06.17 Requested for polio vaccincation cert. I responded on the same day advising that i'm not required to have the polio vaccination.
> Grant:05.07.18
> IED: 22.01.19
> 
> My previous employer wasn't contacted. The supporting documents I uploaded were payslips, reference letter from CEO on company letterhead, employment contract and superannuation statement.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sujas

sam99a said:


> The wait is truly killing. People from Jan end and even February are receiving direct grants. And here I am, a 27th Jan lodgement date guy who's onshore since 3 years , yet to hear anything. Oh the agony!


Hmm sorry to hear that . Always thought being onshore would expedite the process . Hang in there , it wouldn't be long before you get your grant 

Though not exactly in same boat , Jan second week offshore applicants like me are also getting jittery seeing feb applicants getting grants . DIBP has their own priority rules and hence patience seems to be the only key to success


----------



## kaanixir

so I haven't claimed any points for work experience but I've provided my employment offer letters, just for fun - I hear I have to include it in form 80 anyways. I hope I don't get a CO contact for this, asking for more ._.


----------



## SVW3690

SanaaH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Silent spectator here - just wanted to let you know that I received my grant today. Details as below;
> 
> Points: 75
> Invitation: 30.11.17
> Application lodged: 09.01.18
> Anzsco code: 221111
> Occupation: Accountant
> CO contact: 27.06.17 Requested for polio vaccincation cert. I responded on the same day advising that i'm not required to have the polio vaccination.
> Grant:05.07.18
> IED: 22.01.19
> 
> My previous employer wasn't contacted. The supporting documents I uploaded were payslips, reference letter from CEO on company letterhead, employment contract and superannuation statement.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best.


Is the CO contact on 27.06.18...... ? May I know who is your CO. 

I got the CO on 28th


----------



## GUNBUN

saurabhpluto said:


> After seeing this, I can conclude that people who are submitting more documents which are not required getting delay in grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Even I have uploaded extra documents. And this is what I have learned from this forum.

If you browse through some recent threads....there are numerous cases where CO has requested things like send PTE score again, medical, PF statements,Bank statements, additional employment docs, & many additional proofs.

Today, I have completed 180 days, received Immi assessment mail but no document requested as of now :fingerscrossed:

Well I think there is hardly any correlation between those 3-4 extra docs on my file and processing time. Just like, invite cut from 2000 to 600 but situation is still worse. 

All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SunV

GUNBUN said:


> Even I have uploaded extra documents. And this is what I have learned from this forum.
> 
> If you browse through some recent threads....there are numerous cases where CO has requested things like send PTE score again, medical, PF statements,Bank statements, additional employment docs, & many additional proofs.
> 
> Today, I have completed 180 days, received Immi assessment mail but no document requested as of now :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Well I think there is hardly any correlation between those 3-4 extra docs on my file and processing time. Just like, invite cut from 2000 to 600 but situation is still worse.
> 
> All the best :fingerscrossed:


What I think is, even though number of invitations are reduced to 300 invites per round but NZ stream guys are still into the system and waiting for their respective PR grants and not reported anywhere in EF or immigration tracker.

So as CO has all cases related to PR either from 189 or 190 or NZ stream they have enough cases to analyze and they are taking their own sweet time to provide grants. They have to do the same checks for NZ applications too.

Just a thought.


----------



## saurabhpluto

More documents mean more reviews. More reviews mean more manual effort. More manual effort means more time.

Isn't it?


GUNBUN said:


> Even I have uploaded extra documents. And this is what I have learned from this forum.
> 
> If you browse through some recent threads....there are numerous cases where CO has requested things like send PTE score again, medical, PF statements,Bank statements, additional employment docs, & many additional proofs.
> 
> Today, I have completed 180 days, received Immi assessment mail but no document requested as of now :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Well I think there is hardly any correlation between those 3-4 extra docs on my file and processing time. Just like, invite cut from 2000 to 600 but situation is still worse.
> 
> All the best :fingerscrossed:


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

I shouldn't have included my offer letters even tho I haven't claimed any points for employment then... :flypig: :flypig: wish I could remove docs from application


----------



## NB

saurabhpluto said:


> More documents mean more reviews. More reviews mean more manual effort. More manual effort means more time.
> 
> Isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I have always believed and advocated that no amount of evidence is too much as long as you don’t include trivia
It also has to be well packaged to make it readable and understandable at a glance

I have thus always been rewarded with quicker processing 

But as someone said earlier, each to his own
There is no one correct or sure shot solution 

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

"I have thus always been rewarded with quicker processing" - how many times were you rewarded? You can only get one PR from Australia lol



newbienz said:


> I have always believed and advocated that no amount of evidence is too much as long as you don’t include trivia
> It also has to be well packaged to make it readable and understandable at a glance
> 
> I have thus always been rewarded with quicker processing
> 
> But as someone said earlier, each to his own
> There is no one correct or sure shot solution
> 
> Cheers


----------



## SunV

internationalcanuck said:


> "I have thus always been rewarded with quicker processing" - how many times were you rewarded? You can only get one PR from Australia lol


If you follow our legend newbienz thoroughly you will know that he has more than 1 PR (from different countries I believe ~3).

Waiting for his comment to know exact figures.


----------



## GUNBUN

saurabhpluto said:


> More documents mean more reviews. More reviews mean more manual effort. More manual effort means more time.
> 
> Isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


As per Immitracker reported data :

Average normal monthly grant rate in 2017 = 140-150 grants per month.
Average normal monthly grant rate in 2018 = 150-160 grants per month.

In Sep-17, 650 grants reported i.e. 4.5x of their normal capacity. How does this magic happened, Can any gentlemen on this forum Pls explain me how they cleared so many cases in one go when some people believe here that everything goes manual ?


----------



## SunV

GUNBUN said:


> As per Immitracker reported data :
> 
> Average normal monthly grant rate in 2017 = 140-150 grants per month.
> Average normal monthly grant rate in 2018 = 150-160 grants per month.
> 
> In Sep-17, 650 grants reported i.e. 4.5x of their normal capacity. How does this magic happened, Can any gentlemen on this forum Pls explain me how they cleared so many cases in one go when some people believe here that everything goes manual ?


May be less cases or no grants for "Skilled Independent 189 (New Zealand) stream" in SEP just a guess.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Boss

Not all people will verify all documents. What I made was not a generic statement. There would be some co who are easy goers will check for basic docs and not check additional docs while others will check everything.


GUNBUN said:


> As per Immitracker reported data :
> 
> Average normal monthly grant rate in 2017 = 140-150 grants per month.
> Average normal monthly grant rate in 2018 = 150-160 grants per month.
> 
> In Sep-17, 650 grants reported i.e. 4.5x of their normal capacity. How does this magic happened, Can any gentlemen on this forum Pls explain me how they cleared so many cases in one go when some people believe here that everything goes manual ?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncanwl1991

I wasnt aware of the Employment Verification Stage until i joined IMMITRACKER.

For each of my Employers 
3 in UK
2 in AU

I uploaded:
A Statement Letter on Company Headed Paper from each Lead Designer/Engineer
Stating my Duties, Rates/Salaries, Time at the Company.
And a Contact detail for them.

2 No. Payslips from the Start and End of each employment
(Apart from one company which i had an offer of employment and a termination contract)

And also uploaded some work examples with signed initials which i did at each company.

Does anyone think that with all this information provided, they will still need to get in touch with the relevant companies to verify the employment?
The only issue i can see, is some of the Statement Letters are on different company headed papers, as the lead designers/engineers have since left the companies i worked at with them.

Any info/thoughts are appreciated as always. 

Cheers
Duncan

______________________________________________

*ANZSCO CODE* - 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
*EOI Lodged* - 04/12/2017
*Invitation Received* - 04/04/2018

*VISA Application Lodged* - 20/04/2018 (Offshore)

*VISA Application Lodged included:*
75 Points
Medical - Grade A
PTE English Test - Superior
Form 80
Form 1221
AU & UK Police Checks & Character Refs etc
All previous Work Contracts/Payslips/Work Examples and Statement Letters
Drivers Licence/Passports/Birth Certs
Positive Skills Assessment

*Grant Date* - ???


----------



## sam99a

GUNBUN said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wait is truly killing. People from Jan end and even February are receiving direct grants. And here I am, a 27th Jan lodgement date guy who's onshore since 3 years , yet to hear anything. Oh the agony!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! 3 years onshore....
> 
> The Greenery & Scenery that you are experiencing live is what we here in India are going through panoramic YouTube videos. LOL.
> 
> DIBP is so busy.......that they even forgot to update GSM Allocation dates page. Those all 26th Nov 2017 applicants must have already landed in Oz
Click to expand...

Yeah, even I keep checking that link for a long time but I've given up on it.

And I'm sure you'll be here in no time and then you'll smile thinking about this time. Best of luck to you my friend.


----------



## sam99a

internationalcanuck said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> Usually onshore applicants get a fast grant...
> onshore applicants who applied in march and april have gotten grants.
> 
> 
> 
> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wait is truly killing. People from Jan end and even February are receiving direct grants. And here I am, a 27th Jan lodgement date guy who's onshore since 3 years , yet to hear anything. Oh the agony!
Click to expand...

I think the March and April people are from countries other than India. Otherwise the grant train is stuck in Jan mostly and few lucky Feb ones.


----------



## kaanixir

there's no employment verification even if I've claimed no points but mentioned my jobs in form 80 and uploaded one employment offer contract right ?


----------



## Duncanwl1991

kaanixir said:


> there's no employment verification even if I've claimed no points but mentioned my jobs in form 80 and uploaded one employment offer contract right ?


Correct.
I uploaded the previously quoted items for all 5 Employers.

And uploaded all the correct information on the Form 80 and Form 1221 in relation to my previous employment.

Cheers


----------



## nishkul

Guys, I have over 14 years of experience and appox 12 years in my current Organization and I have left two Organization with around one year working initially 2003-04/05. I have submitted Bank Statement , Salary Slips , Joining and Relieving and Roles n Responsibility letter of the first two Organization and Statement , Salary Slips , Joining and Relieving and Roles n Responsibility letter, PF statements , ITR, Promotion letters of my current Org where I am working for last 12 yrs. ACS has acknowledged my BE Comp Sc degree and ICT code against which I applied and had deducted initial 4 years of experience. Would like to know if DHA would do Employment Verification of those 2 Organizations where I worked 12 years back ?


----------



## sanketmohanty

nishkul said:


> Guys, I have over 14 years of experience and appox 12 years in my current Organization and I have left two Organization with around one year working initially 2003-04/05. I have submitted Bank Statement , Salary Slips , Joining and Relieving and Roles n Responsibility letter of the first two Organization and Statement , Salary Slips , Joining and Relieving and Roles n Responsibility letter, PF statements , ITR, Promotion letters of my current Org where I am working for last 12 yrs. ACS has acknowledged my BE Comp Sc degree and ICT code against which I applied and had deducted initial 4 years of experience. Would like to know if DHA would do Employment Verification of those 2 Organizations where I worked 12 years back ?


Not really...EV normally happens with latest employer...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

sanketmohanty said:


> Not really...EV normally happens with latest employer...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Are you sure? I disagree its CO's call what to verify and what not. Be ready for EV for any organisation for which points are claimed.


----------



## nishkul

Thanks Sanketmohanty and SunV for your views. As stated previously ACS has deducted initial 4 years of my experience and wrote "Employment after Jul 2008 is considered to equate to work at appropriate skilled level relevant to the ICT code" - I applied. Means they haven't considered my initial job experience of 4 years in those Org to claim points. So that's the reason I was asking whether EV will happen in those 2 Org. ??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nishkul said:


> Thanks Sanketmohanty and SunV for your views. As stated previously ACS has deducted initial 4 years of my experience and wrote "Employment after Jul 2008 is considered to equate to work at appropriate skilled level relevant to the ICT code" - I applied. Means they haven't considered my initial job experience of 4 years in those Org to claim points. So that's the reason I was asking whether EV will happen in those 2 Org. ??


I would work under the assumption that any employment used to claim points, or used to determine whether you are skilled - is verifiable. The years deducted may seem useless from a points perspective, but to a CO are crucial in underpinning your positive skills assessment, and hence imho fair game for verification.


----------



## NB

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would work under the assumption that any employment used to claim points, or used to determine whether you are skilled - is verifiable. The years deducted may seem useless from a points perspective, but to a CO are crucial in underpinning your positive skills assessment, and hence imho fair game for verification.


I am also of the same opinion and that’s why I gave all evidence of the deducted years also

But sadly it looks only the 2 of us believe in this theory on the forum

I have been mostly ridiculed when I put it forth Leave alone act on it

Cheers


----------



## SunV

newbienz said:


> I am also of the same opinion and that’s why I gave all evidence of the deducted years also
> 
> But sadly it looks only the 2 of us believe in this theory on the forum
> 
> I have been mostly ridiculed when I put it forth
> 
> Cheers


Count me in I also provided all the evidences for my deducted years such as Tax documents , payslips , bank statements offer, service,exp e.t.c


----------



## NB

SunV said:


> Count me in I also provided all the evidences for my deducted years such as Tax documents , payslips , bank statements offer, service,exp e.t.c


I am sure going ahead, DHA will issue a clarification that evidence for periods used to compensate Education or job mismatch during skills assessment has to be provided

Cheers


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Reason could be
1) threshold on number of grants going out in Jul/Aug which doesn't mean CO didn't process earlier files and marked them approved.
2) dependent country branches updated their system to allow them process quickly providing a bigger batch.
3) they took some junior staff to clean up the stock 
4) they reduced few checks to achieve the target 

many reasons could be there which we can't and won't know. it's their hidden secret man :fingerscrossed:



GUNBUN said:


> As per Immitracker reported data :
> 
> Average normal monthly grant rate in 2017 = 140-150 grants per month.
> Average normal monthly grant rate in 2018 = 150-160 grants per month.
> 
> In Sep-17, 650 grants reported i.e. 4.5x of their normal capacity. How does this magic happened, Can any gentlemen on this forum Pls explain me how they cleared so many cases in one go when some people believe here that everything goes manual ?


----------



## wahajmeer

newbienz said:


> I am sure going ahead, DHA will issue a clarification that evidence for periods used to compensate Education or job mismatch during skills assessment has to be provided
> 
> Cheers


I have provided offer letters, payslips and other documents for employment in that period too. I thought it was required as you mention it in your form 80.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## g.kaushik03

Hi..

Apologies for providing incorrect info. I checked the PCC date and found that the IED is exactly 1 year after PCC. 

Best Regards!!



skharoon said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I would like to know about IED is 29th November 2018 as Visa Application on 7th Feb'18.
> 
> Is IED is based on your PCC or medical date?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## g.kaushik03

Thanks!!



J_Scorpion said:


> Congratulations Mr. Kaushik
> 
> Offshore or Onshore ????
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

SanaaH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Silent spectator here - just wanted to let you know that I received my grant today. Details as below;
> 
> 
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> Invitation: 30.11.17
> 
> Application lodged: 09.01.18
> 
> Anzsco code: 221111
> 
> Occupation: Accountant
> 
> CO contact: 27.06.17 Requested for polio vaccincation cert. I responded on the same day advising that i'm not required to have the polio vaccination.
> 
> Grant:05.07.18
> 
> IED: 22.01.19
> 
> 
> 
> My previous employer wasn't contacted. The supporting documents I uploaded were payslips, reference letter from CEO on company letterhead, employment contract and superannuation statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon

g.kaushik03 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Apologies for providing incorrect info. I checked the PCC date and found that the IED is exactly 1 year after PCC.
> 
> Best Regards!!


Thanks for your clarification but I think IED should be one year before PCC or Medical which ever is early not after.

Kindly clarify for your case, IED is either before or after your PCC one year...


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

wahajmeer said:


> I have provided offer letters, payslips and other documents for employment in that period too. I thought it was required as you mention it in your form 80.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


Well, It's better to play safe. However I didn't provide any document but R&R of my deduced employer. I got my grant without any CO contact.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## devmech

I guess you should visit the office in which your pf was managed. Just a guess.


KVK said:


> devmech said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can visit the pf office and they will give you pf statement for closed account as well.
> 
> 
> 
> But suppose if my current PF account is in a city, which is different from my previous city where My previous compnay's PF office is located. So from where I should get the PF statement for the closed account, in my current city PF office or previous one.
> 
> Regards,
> Vishesh
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

Sanroc said:


> Hi guys....we received a second CO contact today...after 8+months of waiting...request is for employment verification...PF slips and bank statement s...do you think it will further delay the process...if we submit by tomorrow what is the expected response time from the CO...


Dear Sanroc,

May I ask you a weird question, please do not take it otherwise.

As I understood, you received 2nd CO contact after 8 months asking for PF statement & Bank Statements and the very next day you are ready to submit the same to your CO.

My question here is - If both this documents (whether related to claimed or unclaimed experience) were readily available with you then why you have not submitted it beforehand ?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## GUNBUN

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Reason could be
> 1) threshold on number of grants going out in Jul/Aug which doesn't mean CO didn't process earlier files and marked them approved.
> 2) dependent country branches updated their system to allow them process quickly providing a bigger batch.
> 3) they took some junior staff to clean up the stock
> 4) they reduced few checks to achieve the target
> 
> many reasons could be there which we can't and won't know. it's their hidden secret man :fingerscrossed:



Maulik,perfect_devil,Kramer......guys you all have cheated me 

You left me alone here. Now see how I am struggling everyday 

All my analysis,predictions,observations,expectations,etc are just a waste of time  they worked for everyone except me.


----------



## andreyx108b

skharoon said:


> Thanks for your clarification but I think IED should be one year before PCC or Medical which ever is early not after.
> 
> Kindly clarify for your case, IED is either before or after your PCC one year...
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




iED is dependant on expiry of meds or pcc. If you got your pcc now, it expires on 5th of july 2019, hence your ied be 5th of jily 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanroc

Thanks for your genuine question Gunbun.We noticed the documents we had submitted were only salary slips...Bank statements and PF were not part of the initial checklist we received...And we went to the bank today to get the bank statements for all the months we show salary received.These documents were not readily available with us until today...Only today we have all the documents with us and we could submit it....


GUNBUN said:


> Sanroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys....we received a second CO contact today...after 8+months of waiting...request is for employment verification...PF slips and bank statement s...do you think it will further delay the process...if we submit by tomorrow what is the expected response time from the CO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sanroc,
> 
> May I ask you a weird question, please do not take it otherwise.
> 
> As I understood, you received 2nd CO contact after 8 months asking for PF statement & Bank Statements and the very next day you are ready to submit the same to your CO.
> 
> My question here is - If both this documents (whether related to claimed or unclaimed experience) were readily available with you then why you have not submitted it beforehand ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

Sanroc said:


> Thanks for your genuine question Gunbun.We noticed the documents we had submitted were only salary slips...Bank statements and PF were not part of the initial checklist we received...And we went to the bank today to get the bank statements for all the months we show salary received.These documents were not readily available with us until today...Only today we have all the documents with us and we could submit it....


Thanks for the clarification Sanroc and I wish you a speedy grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GUNBUN

saurabhpluto said:


> Boss
> 
> Not all people will verify all documents. What I made was not a generic statement. There would be some co who are easy goers will check for basic docs and not check additional docs while others will check everything.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sorry brother.....I went little overboard to put up my point !!

you see I am more stressed,antisocial & 200% negatively charged these days.

I am so frustrated that I search threads related to NJL,Visa rejection,granted after 2 years,etc and read all those stuffs.


----------



## Sanroc

Thanks a ton wish we all get it soon


GUNBUN said:


> Sanroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your genuine question Gunbun.We noticed the documents we had submitted were only salary slips...Bank statements and PF were not part of the initial checklist we received...And we went to the bank today to get the bank statements for all the months we show salary received.These documents were not readily available with us until today...Only today we have all the documents with us and we could submit it....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification Sanroc and I wish you a speedy grant
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> Sorry brother.....I went little overboard to put up my point !!
> 
> you see I am more stressed,antisocial & 200% negatively charged these days.
> 
> I am so frustrated that I search threads related to NJL,Visa rejection,granted after 2 years,etc and read all those stuffs.


Staying positive helps to get through the wait...


----------



## Shanaya12

Hi everyone,
I have been following this group every morning and night .I have lodged my pr 189 application on 20th april, 2018 under job code 263111. Me and my family came in australia on 457 work visa but unfortunately my position has been closed due to movement of project. Now, we have just few days left here in country and we have to pack our bags and sell each and every stuff . I am getting paranoid because of all this . Is there any email where we can contact department? Unfortunately, our bridging visa will remain inactive as 457 has not expired .


----------



## saurabhpluto

GUNBUN said:


> Sorry brother.....I went little overboard to put up my point !!
> 
> you see I am more stressed,antisocial & 200% negatively charged these days.
> 
> I am so frustrated that I search threads related to NJL,Visa rejection,granted after 2 years,etc and read all those stuffs.


On a personal note and what I practice too, I have realized it to let it free. In my experience, for the things I have waited desperately I never got them. I would say relax enjoy as there is not much time you are in India. Enjoy these moments. 

If you have watched "secret" documentary, then watch it and practice it. I am sure you will get grant quickly and it will surprise you.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Now I am curious about PF statements. I connected with one of the employers as in the member passbook feature of PF department I got an error that your employer is a trust. So when I connected the employer they said that pf statement won't be available on the member passbook instead it is available on the employers internal portal.

Query: does employer pf statement works?


GUNBUN said:


> Dear Sanroc,
> 
> May I ask you a weird question, please do not take it otherwise.
> 
> As I understood, you received 2nd CO contact after 8 months asking for PF statement & Bank Statements and the very next day you are ready to submit the same to your CO.
> 
> My question here is - If both this documents (whether related to claimed or unclaimed experience) were readily available with you then why you have not submitted it beforehand ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## icycool

Yes It does.


saurabhpluto said:


> Now I am curious about PF statements. I connected with one of the employers as in the member passbook feature of PF department I got an error that your employer is a trust. So when I connected the employer they said that pf statement won't be available on the member passbook instead it is available on the employers internal portal.
> 
> Query: does employer pf statement works?
> 
> 
> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sanroc,
> 
> May I ask you a weird question, please do not take it otherwise.
> 
> As I understood, you received 2nd CO contact after 8 months asking for PF statement & Bank Statements and the very next day you are ready to submit the same to your CO.
> 
> My question here is - If both this documents (whether related to claimed or unclaimed experience) were readily available with you then why you have not submitted it beforehand ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## rahul7star

newbienz said:


> I am also of the same opinion and that’s why I gave all evidence of the deducted years also
> 
> But sadly it looks only the 2 of us believe in this theory on the forum
> 
> I have been mostly ridiculed when I put it forth Leave alone act on it
> 
> Cheers


Hey tom cruise

Thanks to you ....for all good suggestions ...see you in sydney soon and keep doing good work here


----------



## rahul7star

saurabhpluto said:


> On a personal note and what I practice too, I have realized it to let it free. In my experience, for the things I have waited desperately I never got them. I would say relax enjoy as there is not much time you are in India. Enjoy these moments.
> 
> If you have watched "secret" documentary, then watch it and practice it. I am sure you will get grant quickly and it will surprise you.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


yes gungun ...same trick i did ..i disappear FOR 5 DAYS AND SEE GOT GRANT


----------



## NB

rahul7star said:


> Hey tom cruise
> 
> Thanks to you ....for all good suggestions ...see you in sydney soon and keep doing good work here


Glad you listened to the suggestion 

Cheers


----------



## sam99a

No grants today it seems.


----------



## rahulpop1

sam99a said:


> No grants today it seems.




They slowed down again.. Let’s hope they pick pace again soon.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseeyyy

By far the worst day in a long time based on Immitracker. Zero movement. Was expecting wonders in July..


----------



## santhoshpkumar

rahulpop1 said:


> They slowed down again.. Let’s hope they pick pace again soon..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I guess they are in weekend mode and already gone home for the weekend


----------



## rahulpop1

Joseeyyy said:


> By far the worst day in a long time based on Immitracker. Zero movement. Was expecting wonders in July..



Wonders may happen in August not in July.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> They slowed down again.. Let’s hope they pick pace again soon..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


don't be discouraged, july-september are the best months for grants based on the last 4 years


----------



## jebinson

Can't imagine how last September must have been. 80+ grants on a day!!!


andreyx108b said:


> don't be discouraged, july-september are the best months for grants based on the last 4 years


----------



## sam99a

jebinson said:


> Can't imagine how last September must have been. 80+ grants on a day!!!
> 
> 
> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't be discouraged, july-september are the best months for grants based on the last 4 years
Click to expand...

It'd be great if that could happen next week. The processing time is rediculous now a days


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> don't be discouraged, july-september are the best months for grants based on the last 4 years


True that.. Thanks..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

GUNBUN said:


> Maulik,perfect_devil,Kramer......guys you all have cheated me
> 
> You left me alone here. Now see how I am struggling everyday
> 
> All my analysis,predictions,observations,expectations,etc are just a waste of time  they worked for everyone except me.


Just hold on to it GunBun. I'm pretty sure that the outcome will be worthy of the patience shown. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar

perfect_devil said:


> Just hold on to it GunBun. I'm pretty sure that the outcome will be worthy of the patience shown.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Gunbun, you loose some you make some more,, lolz you got many new friends now here who will all go with you, you are destinted to party this coming new year eve in Aus


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> Maulik,perfect_devil,Kramer......guys you all have cheated me
> 
> You left me alone here. Now see how I am struggling everyday
> 
> All my analysis,predictions,observations,expectations,etc are just a waste of time  they worked for everyone except me.


It is hard to wait while those who applied with you have already got the grant.... but there are benefits, some of your friend will already be in AU and will help you out when by the time you move right after them


----------



## GUNBUN

perfect_devil said:


> Just hold on to it GunBun. I'm pretty sure that the outcome will be worthy of the patience shown.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Devil & Maulik,

Read the news today :

"ON 5TH JULY GOOGLE THE BIGGEST COMPANY IN THE WORLD OPENED ITS OFFICE IN MELBOURNE WITH MORE THAN 100 JOBS AVAILABLE"

 book your ticket & go to Mel.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Don't be selfish man, your predictions are required for many more members. Keep them coming. 

BTW, it worked for you too, you got the first contact from DIBP too :ranger: You'll be with us soon buddy, we are all waiting for you to join in. :fingerscrossed:


GUNBUN said:


> Maulik,perfect_devil,Kramer......guys you all have cheated me
> 
> You left me alone here. Now see how I am struggling everyday
> 
> All my analysis,predictions,observations,expectations,etc are just a waste of time  they worked for everyone except me.


----------



## TryingforPR

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Don't be selfish man, your predictions are required for many more members. Keep them coming.
> 
> BTW, it worked for you too, you got the first contact from DIBP too :ranger: You'll be with us soon buddy, we are all waiting for you to join in. :fingerscrossed:




What time of the day does these grant emails come ??
i mean in IST ..just curious.
My lodgement date in 29th Jan and i am getting really anxious about the grants/Co contacts happening these days..


----------



## rahulpop1

TryingforPR said:


> What time of the day does these grant emails come ??
> i mean in IST ..just curious.
> My lodgement date in 29th Jan and i am getting really anxious about the grants/Co contacts happening these days..


It can come anytime until 12:30 pm..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venki7

lodged application on 19th Jan and received "IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received" email on 26th June and no further updates, no employment verification request came so far. Not sure if it common or I am heading for a long wait for months.


----------



## GUNBUN

venki7 said:


> lodged application on 19th Jan and received "IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received" email on 26th June and no further updates, no employment verification request came so far. Not sure if it common or I am heading for a long wait for months.


Hi, It seems you have chosen not to receive PM.

Few people have received Immi Commencement mail & rarely 1 or 2 have received this Immi acknowledgement mail.

May I Know who is your CO ?


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

GUNBUN said:


> Devil & Maulik,
> 
> 
> 
> Read the news today :
> 
> 
> 
> "ON 5TH JULY GOOGLE THE BIGGEST COMPANY IN THE WORLD OPENED ITS OFFICE IN MELBOURNE WITH MORE THAN 100 JOBS AVAILABLE"
> 
> 
> 
> book your ticket & go to Mel.




Did they open office yesterday
That's very nice to hear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venki7

what is PM and how to enable it, I am taking help of an agent for my process and checking the status in my immiaccount linking the application. CO is from Adelaide


----------



## Deevan8

Hi,

I received IMMI Acknowledgement email soon after my lodgement, probably 3-4 days later. How about others? 

As per below it seems to be received after 5 months??



GUNBUN said:


> venki7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lodged application on 19th Jan and received "IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received" email on 26th June and no further updates, no employment verification request came so far. Not sure if it common or I am heading for a long wait for months.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, It seems you have chosen not to receive PM.
> 
> Few people have received Immi Commencement mail & rarely 1 or 2 have received this Immi acknowledgement mail.
> 
> May I Know who is your CO ?
Click to expand...


----------



## venki7

Acknowledgement of application and acknowledgement of document are two separate updates. I got both, one when applied in Jan and the latest in June


----------



## Deevan8

Ohh, I wasn't aware of separate acknowledgement of document. I thought Immi commencement is an indication of CO being allocated and reviewing the case. For sure IMMI Acknowledgement of documents is good indication for u, don't worry your grant seems on the way 



venki7 said:


> Acknowledgement of application and acknowledgement of document are two separate updates. I got both, one when applied in Jan and the latest in June


----------



## GUNBUN

venki7 said:


> Acknowledgement of application and acknowledgement of document are two separate updates. I got both, one when applied in Jan and the latest in June


Yes you are right,

IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received - This email is automatically generated from [email protected].

IMMI Assessment Commence - This is triggered by your CO from [email protected].


----------



## Deevan8

Hi Gunbun,

I received IMMI Acknowledgement from below email "[email protected]", not auto generated [email protected]

Moreover, has anyone observed any name or id of the person in email body?



GUNBUN said:


> venki7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acknowledgement of application and acknowledgement of document are two separate updates. I got both, one when applied in Jan and the latest in June
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right,
> 
> IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received - This email is automatically generated from [email protected].
> 
> IMMI Assessment Commence - This is triggered by your CO from [email protected].
Click to expand...


----------



## lakshmankrish

Job code: 261311

Visa Lodged : 08-Nov-2017
Medical/PCC completed : 1st medical submission - Nov-2017
2nd medical submission- Feb-2018
Grant : 29-May-2018 
IED : Aug-2018 (planning)


----------



## sujas

0 grants reported today is it? I havent checked immitracker but in forum didnt see any updates on grant.


----------



## J_Scorpion

0 grants today as per immitracker. May be on Monday there will be rainfall of grants 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalM

People get grants even on Saturdays , so lets keep :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kaanixir

no grants today ? Sounds like there will be a massive batch of grants next week. :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: 
IT'S COMING !!


----------



## AnjuS

One question.. assuming we're on a holiday or official trip to another country and got the grant with a short IED, is it okay to travel from any country into Australia to validate the PR or should we go from only our home country from where we filed the PR to validate it?


----------



## rahul7star

AnjuS said:


> One question.. assuming we're on a holiday or official trip to another country and got the grant with a short IED, is it okay to travel from any country into Australia to validate the PR or should we go from only our home country from where we filed the PR to validate it?


ur flight ur money ...catch 4 werver u want ,....make sure u reac AUS though


----------



## wahajmeer

AnjuS said:


> One question.. assuming we're on a holiday or official trip to another country and got the grant with a short IED, is it okay to travel from any country into Australia to validate the PR or should we go from only our home country from where we filed the PR to validate it?


It doesn't have to be your country as the visa is connected to your passport and validated upon entry into Australia. As long as you have your passport and grant letter, you should be good.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Akriti2289

Hey Rahul,
As per your signtaures, you got grant today?
and lodged on 15th March?
If that's true, that means they started entertaining march folks as well?


rahul7star said:


> ur flight ur money ...catch 4 werver u want ,....make sure u reac AUS though


----------



## sharma.shailender

*All the Best !!!*

Thanks and All the Best to Everyone !!!!



ANZSCO Code: 263312
IELTS Score (28-Oct-17): L 8.5, R 9, S 7, W 7
EA Assessment Submitted: 26-Mar-18
PTE Score (7-May-18): L 90 R 90 S 90 W 87
EA Assesment Outcome: 11-May-18 (Positive)
EOI Lodged: 11-May-18 (75 Points)
Invited: 23-May-18
Visa Fee: 29-May-18
PCC and Medical upload: By 8-Jun-18
Grant: Waiting


----------



## SunV

Akriti2289 said:


> Hey Rahul,
> As per your signtaures, you got grant today?
> and lodged on 15th March?
> If that's true, that means they started entertaining march folks as well?


He is from 190(NSW) not 189.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

No specific time. You may receive it at any time of the day during Australian working hours. 



TryingforPR said:


> What time of the day does these grant emails come ??
> i mean in IST ..just curious.
> My lodgement date in 29th Jan and i am getting really anxious about the grants/Co contacts happening these days..


----------



## shekar.ym

lakshmankrish said:


> Job code: 261311
> 
> Visa Lodged : 08-Nov-2017
> Medical/PCC completed : 1st medical submission - Nov-2017
> 2nd medical submission- Feb-2018
> Grant : 29-May-2018
> IED : Aug-2018 (planning)



congrats and good luck.


----------



## austaspirant

shekar.ym said:


> congrats and good luck.


Congrats!


----------



## nishkul

DHA is more interested in performing EV ( if required) for the last 10 years before one get invited to apply for the Visa considering that the Candidate should have worked Full time in the Nominated Skilled Occupation and one must provided at least all the verifiable documents including Payslips, R&R, ITR, PF statements , Joining/Re-leaving , Promotion letter , bank statements etc to prove this time period. If one has left 2-3 Organization in this time period than all could be verified. People with more number of experience could provide relevant documents , but the scope of EV is generally of 10 yrs before the date of Invite.


----------



## mohamedzaki

lakshmankrish said:


> Job code: 261311
> 
> Visa Lodged : 08-Nov-2017
> Medical/PCC completed : 1st medical submission - Nov-2017
> 2nd medical submission- Feb-2018
> Grant : 29-May-2018
> IED : Aug-2018 (planning)


Just curious, why did you submit 2 medicals ?


----------



## mohdjahangir

Hi Guys

One query-
Yesterday my queue was showing 402 applicants ahead of me. Today it has been reduced to 368 though no one got the grant today... Any idea?


----------



## saurabhpluto

mohdjahangir said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> One query-
> Yesterday my queue was showing 402 applicants ahead of me. Today it has been reduced to 368 though no one got the grant today... Any idea?


How do we see the queue?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

saurabhpluto said:


> How do we see the queue?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


forgot to mention that its myimmitracker.com queue for 189


----------



## shekar.ym

mohdjahangir said:


> forgot to mention that its myimmitracker.com queue for 189




May be people deleted their cases on immitracker. 

Immitracker is not the official tracking site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaloAus

*Guidance on the timelines to get invitations in 189*

Hello mates, I am new to this forum. I am in a critical situation and need guidance from people who have good understanding or experience in the PR process.

Here goes my story..

I am living in Australia for the past 3 years. Came here to do Masters (2 years) in Canberra, ACT State. After studies I applied for Post Study Work Visa (valid until July 2019). 

Skill Assessment completed in April 2018
Total points as of now = 65 points
EOI lodged for 189 in April 2018
EOI lodged for 190 (ACT State Sponsorship) in April 2018 (65+5 state points)
I am expecting an ACT State invitation in another one month's time.

I will get another 5 points for age in September 2018. So my total points would be 70 points.

Now I got a job in WA which I am very interested to take. But if I take the job, I have to withdraw 190 ACT State Sponsorship. So I am keen to know what will be my chances of getting invitation in 189 with 70 points.

When I see the invitation rounds in homeaffairs.gov.au, I see that only 600 invitations were given each month from Dec 2017. 

Here are my questions..
1. With 70 points what are my chances to get invitation as the total invitation cap is 600 and people with 75 are preferred and I am sure there will be many with that score.

2. Looking at the details in the site, I did not understand the concept of sending invitations. If the invitation is score based, (I think) there will definitely be 600 people with >=75 points in a month and if 600 is the cap, people with 70 will never stand a chance? I am very grateful if someone can explain me the process behind this.

3. I am a Chemical Engineer. Is occupation like Software Engineer more preferred than Chemical Engineer. Lets say a Software Engineer with 70 points and myself with 70 points have applied in April 2018. Do both get invited more or less the same time.. I mean irrespective of occupation? If the occupation does matter, please let me know what is the split in the 600 invitations per month.

From you previous experience, that would be great if you could guide me about the timelines of getting the invitation with 70 points-Chemical Engineering.

If the timeline is around 6 months to get invited, I am happy to go with 189 as I am very much interested in the job in WA.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## kaanixir

ChaloAus said:


> Hello mates, I am new to this forum. I am in a critical situation and need guidance from people who have good understanding or experience in the PR process.
> 
> Here goes my story..
> 
> I am living in Australia for the past 3 years. Came here to do Masters (2 years) in Canberra, ACT State. After studies I applied for Post Study Work Visa (valid until July 2019).
> 
> Skill Assessment completed in April 2018
> Total points as of now = 65 points
> EOI lodged for 189 in April 2018
> EOI lodged for 190 (ACT State Sponsorship) in April 2018 (65+5 state points)
> I am expecting an ACT State invitation in another one month's time.
> 
> I will get another 5 points for age in September 2018. So my total points would be 70 points.
> 
> Now I got a job in WA which I am very interested to take. But if I take the job, I have to withdraw 190 ACT State Sponsorship. So I am keen to know what will be my chances of getting invitation in 189 with 70 points.
> 
> When I see the invitation rounds in homeaffairs.gov.au, I see that only 600 invitations were given each month from Dec 2017.
> 
> Here are my questions..
> 1. With 70 points what are my chances to get invitation as the total invitation cap is 600 and people with 75 are preferred and I am sure there will be many with that score.
> 
> 2. Looking at the details in the site, I did not understand the concept of sending invitations. If the invitation is score based, (I think) there will definitely be 600 people with >=75 points in a month and if 600 is the cap, people with 70 will never stand a chance? I am very grateful if someone can explain me the process behind this.
> 
> 3. I am a Chemical Engineer. Is occupation like Software Engineer more preferred than Chemical Engineer. Lets say a Software Engineer with 70 points and myself with 70 points have applied in April 2018. Do both get invited more or less the same time.. I mean irrespective of occupation? If the occupation does matter, please let me know what is the split in the 600 invitations per month.
> 
> From you previous experience, that would be great if you could guide me about the timelines of getting the invitation with 70 points-Chemical Engineering.
> 
> If the timeline is around 6 months to get invited, I am happy to go with 189 as I am very much interested in the job in WA.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


no, no. Check immitracker - if I remember right chemical engineers are given higher priority than software engineers. Software engineers nowadays wait even 2 months, but chemical engineers I saw were getting in the first round. So you get your invitation in the first 14 days of your EOI application. Correct me if I'm wrong though... So you're alright...

:flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: 
:flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: 
:flypig: :flypig:

edit: I was talking about 75 pointers, for 70 points you wait months for both of these occupations. Maybe not in the new financial year though, we can't make any predictions before the first round of July. Just wait a few days


----------



## wahajmeer

Immitracker queue is pointless. It does not signify anything. When the users do not update their cases for more than three months it automatically deletes them, that is why probably your queue number went down.


mohdjahangir said:


> forgot to mention that its myimmitracker.com queue for 189


———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ChaloAus said:


> Hello mates, I am new to this forum. I am in a critical situation and need guidance from people who have good understanding or experience in the PR process.
> 
> Here goes my story..
> 
> I am living in Australia for the past 3 years. Came here to do Masters (2 years) in Canberra, ACT State. After studies I applied for Post Study Work Visa (valid until July 2019).
> 
> Skill Assessment completed in April 2018
> Total points as of now = 65 points
> EOI lodged for 189 in April 2018
> EOI lodged for 190 (ACT State Sponsorship) in April 2018 (65+5 state points)
> I am expecting an ACT State invitation in another one month's time.
> 
> I will get another 5 points for age in September 2018. So my total points would be 70 points.
> 
> Now I got a job in WA which I am very interested to take. But if I take the job, I have to withdraw 190 ACT State Sponsorship. So I am keen to know what will be my chances of getting invitation in 189 with 70 points.
> 
> When I see the invitation rounds in homeaffairs.gov.au, I see that only 600 invitations were given each month from Dec 2017.
> 
> Here are my questions..
> 1. With 70 points what are my chances to get invitation as the total invitation cap is 600 and people with 75 are preferred and I am sure there will be many with that score.
> 
> 2. Looking at the details in the site, I did not understand the concept of sending invitations. If the invitation is score based, (I think) there will definitely be 600 people with >=75 points in a month and if 600 is the cap, people with 70 will never stand a chance? I am very grateful if someone can explain me the process behind this.
> 
> 3. I am a Chemical Engineer. Is occupation like Software Engineer more preferred than Chemical Engineer. Lets say a Software Engineer with 70 points and myself with 70 points have applied in April 2018. Do both get invited more or less the same time.. I mean irrespective of occupation? If the occupation does matter, please let me know what is the split in the 600 invitations per month.
> 
> From you previous experience, that would be great if you could guide me about the timelines of getting the invitation with 70 points-Chemical Engineering.
> 
> If the timeline is around 6 months to get invited, I am happy to go with 189 as I am very much interested in the job in WA.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


Mate similar story here, studied in CBR and currently on 485. 

Unless the WA job is professionally a rare opportunity and offers crazy potential for growth, I would wait for the ACT nomination and eventual 190. 

After you get it, you can always then (although I personally wouldn't) - leave for other parts of Australia if you really felt the need to. 

My 2 cents: ACT doesn't competitively rank 190 applicants, so since you've hit 65 - you will likely get the nomination if you met the nomination criteria. At this stage in my application (as you are) I am definitely more risk averse and operating along the old adage "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush"

Would it be possible for you to postpone your start date till later in the year?

2 - that interpretation is correct. When points score are equal, the date of effect determines who will get an invite first (basically EOIs that were submitted earlier).


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Mate similar story here, studied in CBR and currently on 485.
> 
> Unless the WA job is professionally a rare opportunity and offers crazy potential for growth, I would wait for the ACT nomination and eventual 190.
> 
> After you get it, you can always then (although I personally wouldn't) - leave for other parts of Australia if you really felt the need to.
> 
> My 2 cents: ACT doesn't competitively rank 190 applicants, so since you've hit 65 - you will likely get the nomination if you met the nomination criteria. At this stage in my application (as you are) I am definitely more risk averse and operating along the old adage "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush"
> 
> Would it be possible for you to postpone your start date till later in the year?
> 
> 2 - that interpretation is correct. When points score are equal, the date of effect determines who will get an invite first (basically EOIs that were submitted earlier).




Looks like you have a special liking on act. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Vineethmarkonda said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate similar story here, studied in CBR and currently on 485.
> 
> Unless the WA job is professionally a rare opportunity and offers crazy potential for growth, I would wait for the ACT nomination and eventual 190.
> 
> After you get it, you can always then (although I personally wouldn't) - leave for other parts of Australia if you really felt the need to.
> 
> My 2 cents: ACT doesn't competitively rank 190 applicants, so since you've hit 65 - you will likely get the nomination if you met the nomination criteria. At this stage in my application (as you are) I am definitely more risk averse and operating along the old adage "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush"
> 
> Would it be possible for you to postpone your start date till later in the year?
> 
> 2 - that interpretation is correct. When points score are equal, the date of effect determines who will get an invite first (basically EOIs that were submitted earlier).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have a special liking on act.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Guilty as charged haha


----------



## Binnie

555 days and still counting. Don't know when all the festivals will come😩


----------



## Stevesolar

Just a polite reminder to all members - the posts on this forum must only be in English language - not Hindi or other languages - Jai Ho!


----------



## rahulpop1

Stevesolar said:


> Just a polite reminder to all members - the posts on this forum must only be in English language - not Hindi or other languages - Jai Ho!


Ha ha ha.. It added a little fun to the serious mood of people waiting here.. 
But you are right.. Jai Ho!
110 days and counting 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaaan98765

Hello Guys,

Do we get any acknowledgement when we update my visa application with change of circumstance after lodgement or will it directly go to CO?

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## austaspirant

Binnie said:


> 555 days and still counting. Don't know when all the festivals will come😩



I am sorry to hear it, buddy, if you don't mind, can you please share if is there any specific reason for such a long wait? Did you try to connect with DHA or did you file a complaint on the DHA portal?


----------



## Binnie

Hi austaspirant
My file is quiet simple with no work experience just study documents and Pte points and lodged with 75 points in general accountant field. Well already lodged online complain in February but they gave standard reply that document verification is going on. Send few emails but they answer emails. Just waiting patiently as there is no other option


----------



## kaanixir

555 days ? wow.. thats nuts....

you could at least put a list of documents you've provided, maybe we'll get an idea. Are you sure you didn't lie on any document or assessment ? How do you get in without work experience, there must be unusual circumstances at least something.. 
:flypig: :flypig:
:flypig:


----------



## SVW3690

How to respond to the CO Contact ? Is just clicking the button "I confirm i provided the requested information" is enough or do I have to E-Mail them separately that I have uploaded the documents.

The standard mail from Immi Dept says 

*"You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing.
Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."*

But no contact details were provided. If I need to reply , do I just need to reply back to the mail.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kaanixir said:


> 555 days ? wow.. thats nuts....
> 
> you could at least put a list of documents you've provided, maybe we'll get an idea. Are you sure you didn't lie on any document or assessment ? How do you get in without work experience, there must be unusual circumstances at least something..


There are some occupations that do not require work experience to get a positive skills assessment (may have a professional year or placements as part of their academic qualification) - eg Social Workers.


----------



## NB

SVW3690 said:


> How to respond to the CO Contact ? Is just clicking the button "I confirm i provided the requested information" is enough or do I have to E-Mail them separately that I have uploaded the documents.
> 
> The standard mail from Immi Dept says
> 
> *"You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."*
> 
> But no contact details were provided. If I need to reply , do I just need to reply back to the mail.


If he had asked for documents, make sure that you upload it in the Immiaccount.

You can also attach the same in the email and reply back to sender

You should also press the ip button in Immiaccount if active , after uploading the documents

Cheers


----------



## austaspirant

Binnie said:


> Hi austaspirant
> My file is quiet simple with no work experience just study documents and Pte points and lodged with 75 points in general accountant field. Well already lodged online complain in February but they gave standard reply that document verification is going on. Send few emails but they answer emails. Just waiting patiently as there is no other option



I wish you will get your grant soon!


----------



## Binnie

Hi mighty kaanixir
There is no need to lie especially over here. I have studied in Australia been there from last 8 years studied there, did professional year in accounting plus accounting masters plus 90 each in Pte. So got 75 points in total. And it's not only me whose waiting that long if you have gone through all the posts there are many people waiting that long plus many more with even more time. It's just Australian immigration trend these days. Even our agent in Australia told this is happening to many people these days, even some of his clients are waiting that long


----------



## aswin4PR

rahulpop1 said:


> Ha ha ha.. It added a little fun to the serious mood of people waiting here..
> But you are right.. Jai Ho!
> 110 days and counting
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


On the same page... 111 days and counting...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

aswin4PR said:


> On the same page... 111 days and counting...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk




Best luck buddy.. You have not updated Visa lodge date in your signature.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AP1187

I have been monitoring the 'Applicants before you' number on myimmitracker for a while now. Till last Friday the number was around 500, but on Saturday it jumped to ~450, but the number of people receiving grants did not increase by 50.

Any idea if it is worthwhile to look at this number? I have seen it going up and down in the past.


----------



## Vinayagarwal

Glad to say that I received the grant for me and my family today.

Date of lodgment: 06 Jan 2018
Grant: 9 July


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


Vinayagarwal said:


> Glad to say that I received the grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Date of lodgment: 06 Jan 2018
> Grant: 9 July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

Vinayagarwal said:


> Glad to say that I received the grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Date of lodgment: 06 Jan 2018
> Grant: 9 July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations! Big day.. Can you share more details about job code, offshore/onshore, IED? Which city are you planning to settle in?


----------



## Vinayagarwal

expat_user_25 said:


> Congratulations! Big day.. Can you share more details about job code, offshore/onshore, IED? Which city are you planning to settle in?




Seem to be having some issue while adding signature. Below are the details.

Anzsco: 261313
ACS : 20 December 2017
EOI : 20 December 2017 (75 Points)
Invite: 3 January 2018
Visa lodged: 6 January 2018
All docs uploaded by March 2018
Granted: 9 July 2018 (Direct)
IED: 14 February 2019



Anzsco: 261313
ACS : 20 December 2017
EOI : 20 December 2017 (75 Points)
Invite: 3 January 2018
Visa lodged: 6 January 2018
All docs uploaded by March 2018
Granted: 9 July 2018 (Direct)
IED: 14 February 2019


----------



## shekar.ym

Vinayagarwal said:


> Glad to say that I received the grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Date of lodgment: 06 Jan 2018
> Grant: 9 July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats and good luck...what was your ANZSCO


----------



## sujas

*** Grant Recieved***

Greetings all ,

Happy to inform you that we received our grant letters this morning . Was a direct grant and IED is 27 Nov 2018 . It was exactly a 180 day wait as our lodgement was on 9th Jan 2018

I am sure many others in the forum will also receive their golden mails soon. It's just a matter of time .

Thanks to all experts for the timely guidance provided . Best wishes for everyone to receive their grants soon 

ITA-21st Nov 2017
PTE-Dec 2018 
Points -75
Lodgement - 9th Jan 2018
Direct Grant on -9th July 2018
IED- 27th Nov 2018


----------



## expat_user_25

sujas said:


> *** Grant Recieved***
> 
> Greetings all ,
> 
> Happy to inform you that we received our grant letters this morning . Was a direct grant and IED is 27 Nov 2018 . It was exactly a 180 day wait as our lodgement was on 9th Jan 2018
> 
> I am sure many others in the forum will also receive their golden mails soon. It's just a matter of time .
> 
> Thanks to all experts for the timely guidance provided . Best wishes for everyone to receive their grants soon
> 
> ITA-21st Nov 2017
> PTE-Dec 2018
> Points -75
> Lodgement - 9th Jan 2018
> Direct Grant on -9th July 2018
> IED- 27th Nov 2018




Congratulations!!


----------



## santhoshpkumar

AP1187 said:


> I have been monitoring the 'Applicants before you' number on myimmitracker for a while now. Till last Friday the number was around 500, but on Saturday it jumped to ~450, but the number of people receiving grants did not increase by 50.
> 
> Any idea if it is worthwhile to look at this number? I have seen it going up and down in the past.


Could be either way, and no myimm tracker is not a perfect way to track, as we have often discussed this constitutes hardly 10-20% roughly of the entire corpus of applicants. The decrease could be because some of the cases before you never updated and hence are taken off the list and some might have genuinely received the grant.

Also note that some might just add and never return back to myimmtracker. While the increase is due to the fact that some start adding to the list who's date falls before you.

You can consider mymmtrakcer as a crude inaccurate estimate. Given there has been 300 -600 invites per month, but the imm tracker hardly goes up by max 50 is an indication that not everyone updates it.


----------



## AP1187

santhoshpkumar said:


> Could be either way, and no myimm tracker is not a perfect way to track, as we have often discussed this constitutes hardly 10-20% roughly of the entire corpus of applicants.


True, I only look at it to get some idea on the movement of cases.



santhoshpkumar said:


> The decrease could be because some of the cases before you never updated and hence are taken off the list and some might have genuinely received the grant.
> Also note that some might just add and never return back to myimmtracker. While the increase is due to the fact that some start adding to the list who's date falls before you.


I didn't know that myimmitracker removes non-updated cases, but it makes sense. Thanks!



santhoshpkumar said:


> You can consider mymmtrakcer as a crude inaccurate estimate. Given there has been 300 -600 invites per month, but the imm tracker hardly goes up by max 50 is an indication that not everyone updates it.


Sure, I just think of myimmitracker as a scaled down version of the actual thing. The trends seem to usually match, except for rare odd behaviours sometimes.

Thanks Santosh!

Cheers,
AP


----------



## rahulpop1

sujas said:


> *** Grant Recieved***
> 
> Greetings all ,
> 
> Happy to inform you that we received our grant letters this morning . Was a direct grant and IED is 27 Nov 2018 . It was exactly a 180 day wait as our lodgement was on 9th Jan 2018
> 
> I am sure many others in the forum will also receive their golden mails soon. It's just a matter of time .
> 
> Thanks to all experts for the timely guidance provided . Best wishes for everyone to receive their grants soon
> 
> ITA-21st Nov 2017
> PTE-Dec 2018
> Points -75
> Lodgement - 9th Jan 2018
> Direct Grant on -9th July 2018
> IED- 27th Nov 2018






Vinayagarwal said:


> Glad to say that I received the grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Date of lodgment: 06 Jan 2018
> Grant: 9 July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations to both of you.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hshssuresh

Congratulations to you and your family.. 


Vinayagarwal said:


> Glad to say that I received the grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Date of lodgment: 06 Jan 2018
> Grant: 9 July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018

Hi All

I got my grant today.

Grant date: 09/07/2018
ImmiCommencement email: 27/06/2018
Date of Lodgement: 08/01/2018


Rest of info int he signature.


----------



## expat_user_25

abhi2018 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> Grant date: 09/07/2018
> ImmiCommencement email: 27/06/2018
> Date of Lodgement: 08/01/2018
> 
> 
> Rest of info int he signature.




Congratulations!! Great start of the week.. 3 grants so far..


----------



## Vinayagarwal

hshssuresh said:


> Congratulations to you and your family..




Thank you!

Looks like DHA is clearing early Jan cases today. You listening GUNBUN?


----------



## expat_user_25

Vinayagarwal said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Looks like DHA is clearing early Jan cases today. You listening GUNBUN?




Good news will come soon for GUNBUN now


----------



## rahulpop1

abhi2018 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> Grant date: 09/07/2018
> ImmiCommencement email: 27/06/2018
> Date of Lodgement: 08/01/2018
> 
> 
> Rest of info int he signature.


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018

expat_user_25 said:


> Good news will come soon for GUNBUN now


GUNBUN and I received the IMMi commencement email on the same day, by the same CO. Hopefully, he will be clear soon.


----------



## guest1700

abhi2018 said:


> GUNBUN and I received the IMMi commencement email on the same day, by the same CO. Hopefully, he will be clear soon.


GUNBUN I checked the same since both of you got it on the same day I am hoping you receive the grant today. *silent follower*


----------



## guest1700

Updated signature 

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (Onshore)
__________________
ACS Result: 26/7/2017
EOI lodged: 26/7/2017
PTE Result 1: 28/7/2017 - 7.5 (65 Points 189 & 70 Points 190)
PTE Result 2: 09/02/2018 -- 8.5
EOI updated with 75 - 09/02/2018
EOI Pre Invite (190) : ITA 05/03/2018
190 Nomination submitted : 09/03/2018
EOI Invite 189 : Invite 04/04/2018
Total Points 189:75 (Age 30,English 20,Exp 10, Education 15)
Total Points 190:80
189 Visa Fee: 25th May 2018
Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 25th May 2018
CO Contact : Not yet/Hoping no CO Contact :tongue1:
Grant : Anticipating Direct Grant !!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sd1982

kaanixir said:


> 555 days ? wow.. thats nuts....
> 
> you could at least put a list of documents you've provided, maybe we'll get an idea. Are you sure you didn't lie on any document or assessment ? How do you get in without work experience, there must be unusual circumstances at least something..
> :flypig: :flypig:
> :flypig:


Do you even know how submitting an EOI works?


----------



## asifsiyal

Hi all, I have been told by the CO to provide "Further evidence of employment - bank statements showing salary payments", I want to confirm I need to provide my current job bank salary payments or the entire period which involve numbr of jobs in different countries.


----------



## rahulpop1

asifsiyal said:


> Hi all, I have been told by the CO to provide "Further evidence of employment - bank statements showing salary payments", I want to confirm I need to provide my current job bank salary payments or the entire period which involve numbr of jobs in different countries.


You are required to submit evidence of employment for which you are claiming points. I would still advise to submit it for entire experience though if there are no challenges.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinayagarwal

asifsiyal said:


> Hi all, I have been told by the CO to provide "Further evidence of employment - bank statements showing salary payments", I want to confirm I need to provide my current job bank salary payments or the entire period which involve numbr of jobs in different countries.




Why not provide these for all employment episodes? One each quarter should be just fine.


----------



## Vinayagarwal

Can anyone point me to post grant group/thread please?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Vinayagarwal said:


> Can anyone point me to post grant group/thread please?


Might have some luck here:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective-108.html

There's a reasonably active SA-specific thread in that section too


----------



## anubhavsharma18

rahulpop1 said:


> You are required to submit evidence of employment for which you are claiming points. I would still advise to submit it for entire experience though if there are no challenges.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul,

In my case, ACS counted 14 years of experience as relevant to ANZSCO code and deducted 6 years due to Diploma in ICT major, does that mean i have to submit for all 14 years or only 8 years?


----------



## rahulpop1

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> In my case, ACS counted 14 years of experience as relevant to ANZSCO code and deducted 6 years due to Diploma in ICT major, does that mean i have to submit for all 14 years or only 8 years?


I would say all 14 years. One Payslip per quarter should be fine along with supportive Bank Statements. 
If you do not have it for entire experience, upload whatever you have for at least last 10 years..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rameshashokraj

HI All,

I have made a mistake while filling the application when logging visa.

I have entered the secondary applicant's language ability as Proficient instead of Competent. 

Question1: Will there be an impact due to this?
Question2: Is there a way to correct it? If yes, how to correct?

Can anyone please help me.

Thanks,


----------



## NB

rameshashokraj said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have made a mistake while filling the application when logging visa.
> 
> I have entered the secondary applicant's language ability as Proficient instead of Competent.
> 
> Question1: Will there be an impact due to this?
> Question2: Is there a way to correct it? If yes, how to correct?
> 
> Can anyone please help me.
> 
> Thanks,


It was correct in the EOI, but you have made a mistake only when submitting the application in DHA ?

If so nothing to worry

Just file a form 1023 giving the Q no. You have answered wrong and the correct answer

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

Guys, one query... in form 1221, there's one question in the end.. "Mention how do you intend to use the knowledge gained by your experience in Australia once you depart from here"...somewhat in these lines. 
My question is, if one is applying for PR, should we answer it or just leave it blank?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> Guys, one query... in form 1221, there's one question in the end.. "Mention how do you intend to use the knowledge gained by your experience in Australia once you depart from here"...somewhat in these lines.
> My question is, if one is applying for PR, should we answer it or just leave it blank?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


It is mainly for students 

I left it blank

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> It is mainly for students
> 
> I left it blank
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! Makes Sense

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## sujas

expat_user_25 said:


> abhi2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> Grant date: 09/07/2018
> ImmiCommencement email: 27/06/2018
> Date of Lodgement: 08/01/2018
> 
> 
> Rest of info int he signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Great start of the week.. 3 grants so far..
Click to expand...

Yes - thank you. hope to see more grants flow in.. 
In my case GUNBUN's prediction came true as he had predicted a direct grant 

Gunbun - it's not long now , you will receive your golden ticket soon


----------



## rameshashokraj

newbienz said:


> It was correct in the EOI, but you have made a mistake only when submitting the application in DHA ?
> 
> If so nothing to worry
> 
> Just file a form 1023 giving the Q no. You have answered wrong and the correct answer
> 
> Cheers



Yes. It was correct in EOI. Only when submitting the application in DHA i made mistake.

Thanks Mate for your reply. I will file 1023.


----------



## KVK

sujas said:


> Yes - thank you. hope to see more grants flow in..
> In my case GUNBUN's prediction came true as he had predicted a direct grant
> 
> Gunbun - it's not long now , you will receive your golden ticket soon


I am also in line....same as gunbun.....early Jan lodegement...got immi commencement email on 26th June....till now no update.


----------



## GUNBUN

*Today's statistics*

Congratulations to our today’s winners (so far):

1.babi (30-Nov)
2.Vinay (06-Jan)
3.sm-86 (07-Jan)
4.Abhi (08-Jan)
5.Sujas (09-Jan)
6.heero (09-Feb)
7.chanel (09-Feb)
8.Ritsuko (16-Feb)
9.Ash (20-Feb)

And one-minute silence for today's loser :

0.GunBun (05-Jan)

Thanks expatuser25 & guest1700.


Good-for-nothing,
GunBun


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> Congratulations to our today’s winners (so far):
> 
> 1.babi (30-Nov)
> 2.Vinay (06-Jan)
> 3.sm-86 (07-Jan)
> 4.Abhi (08-Jan)
> 5.Sujas (09-Jan)
> 6.heero (09-Feb)
> 7.chanel (09-Feb)
> 8.Ritsuko (16-Feb)
> 9.Ash (20-Feb)
> 
> And one-minute silence for today's loser :
> 
> 0.GunBun (05-Jan)
> 
> Thanks expatuser25 & guest1700.
> 
> 
> Good-for-nothing,
> GunBun


Just a small correction 

Not good for nothing GunBun but Good for statistics and keeping everyone’s in good humour GunBun

Cheers


----------



## aswin4PR

newbienz said:


> Just a small correction
> 
> Not good for nothing GunBun but Good for statistics and keeping everyone’s in good humour GunBun
> 
> Cheers


Yup.... Agree...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

16 Feb ? wow, they're going fast :flypig: :flypig:
:flypig: :flypig:
:flypig:


----------



## smaikap

Hey guys, we got our grant this morning!!!! 
There was no EV as far as I can tell. Before anyone asks, I have already updated immitracker.

To all those who are waiting, just hang in there, the letter is coming very very soon!!!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations. This is showing to be a good day for many people.



smaikap said:


> Hey guys, we got our grant this morning!!!!
> There was no EV as far as I can tell. Before anyone asks, I have already updated immitracker.
> 
> To all those who are waiting, just hang in there, the letter is coming very very soon!!!


----------



## NB

smaikap said:


> Hey guys, we got our grant this morning!!!!
> There was no EV as far as I can tell. Before anyone asks, I have already updated immitracker.
> 
> To all those who are waiting, just hang in there, the letter is coming very very soon!!!


Congratulations 

No need to be afraid of my cheers any longer

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

smaikap said:


> Hey guys, we got our grant this morning!!!!
> There was no EV as far as I can tell. Before anyone asks, I have already updated immitracker.
> 
> To all those who are waiting, just hang in there, the letter is coming very very soon!!!


Your CO contact date was 27-Jun and Grant today 09-July...super fast.

Where did you replied back to CO - whatsapp, facebook or twitter . LOL.

Enjoy your day :clap2:


----------



## jebinson

16th Feb / 20th Feb !!!

13th Feb here🤞


GUNBUN said:


> Congratulations to our today’s winners (so far):
> 
> 1.babi (30-Nov)
> 2.Vinay (06-Jan)
> 3.sm-86 (07-Jan)
> 4.Abhi (08-Jan)
> 5.Sujas (09-Jan)
> 6.heero (09-Feb)
> 7.chanel (09-Feb)
> 8.Ritsuko (16-Feb)
> 9.Ash (20-Feb)
> 
> And one-minute silence for today's loser :
> 
> 0.GunBun (05-Jan)
> 
> Thanks expatuser25 & guest1700.
> 
> 
> Good-for-nothing,
> GunBun


----------



## sam99a

People who are getting grants for lodgement date in February and onwards are maximum from countries other than India.


----------



## NB

sam99a said:


> People who are getting grants for lodgement date in February and onwards are maximum from countries other than India.


GunBun 
Add the nationality column also in your statistics and see if this is true 

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> GunBun
> Add the nationality column also in your statistics and see if this is true
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

For the initial few months I blamed case officers.
Then came financial year end, holidays, batch processing logic, onshore logic, etc.
Then I cursed that innocent Immi assessment mail like hell.

I have fooled myself in all possible ways and there is nothing left around.

185 days...& still how many days to come, God knows.

In your patent style - _"If I were in your shoes......." _, can you please tell what else I can do/expect.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

GUNBUN said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For the initial few months I blamed case officers.
> Then came financial year end, holidays, batch processing logic, onshore logic, etc.
> Then I cursed that innocent Immi assessment mail like hell.
> 
> I have fooled myself in all possible ways and there is nothing left around.
> 
> 185 days...& still how many days to come, God knows.
> 
> In your patent style - _"If I were in your shoes......." _, can you please tell what else I can do/expect.


Chaar Botal Vodka
Kaam Mera Roz Ka
Na Mujhko Koi Roke
Na Kisi Ne Roka..
Main Rahoon Saari Raat In The Bar
Daaru Piyoon Lagaatar
Ek Aadhi Sab Pee Lete Hain
Main To Piyoon Botal Chaar
Chaar Botal Vodka
Kaam Mera Roz Ka
Na Mujhko Koi Roke
Na Kisi Ne Roka..
I Wanna Hangover Tonight
I Wanna Hangover Tonight
I Wanna Hangover Tonight
I Wanna Hangover Tonight


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For the initial few months I blamed case officers.
> Then came financial year end, holidays, batch processing logic, onshore logic, etc.
> Then I cursed that innocent Immi assessment mail like hell.
> 
> I have fooled myself in all possible ways and there is nothing left around.
> 
> 185 days...& still how many days to come, God knows.
> 
> In your patent style - _"If I were in your shoes......." _, can you please tell what else I can do/expect.


You forgot to blame Trump
He is the favourite whipping boy of the season

If I were in your shoes only the chaar dham Yatra was pending
I would do that also
( it’s the pilgrimage of the 4 most respected temples of india and quite difficult to complete)

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

sam99a said:


> People who are getting grants for lodgement date in February and onwards are maximum from countries other than India.


Yes. That’s why I have a filter on Country as well. DHA surely has a queue based on country as well. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

If I filter by Canada...surely the queue isn't very long!
One Canadian lodged back in Oct 2017, replied to a CO contact in February 2018, and his status is still waiting.... 

Not a positive sign:rain:



rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. That’s why I have a filter on Country as well. DHA surely has a queue based on country as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. That’s why I have a filter on Country as well. DHA surely has a queue based on country as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I doubt DHA would be bothered where the applicant is coming from, as long as there are no security issues

It’s the number of grants which is what they would be tracking under that category 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

newbienz said:


> I doubt DHA would be bothered where the applicant is coming from, as long as there are no security issues
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the number of grants which is what they would be tracking under that category
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Even I used to see it that ways but when I saw people from countries like Germany, China, Russia and Singapore got grant already who had lodged in March/April, I was forced to use country filter as well along with offshore. 
I think to diversify the people coming into the country they have recently taken this step. Just a thought though. Nobody knows how DHA prioritise things.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer

July this year is better than last year already on immitracker 

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## GUNBUN

wahajmeer said:


> July this year is better than last year already on immitracker
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


And this automatically brings down the possibility of bulk grants this year (like Sep-17).

It seems few people from Oct to Dec-17 have received their grants but they are away from Immitracker and hence we can see the drastic movement in immi queue.


----------



## sam99a

newbienz said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. That’s why I have a filter on Country as well. DHA surely has a queue based on country as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt DHA would be bothered where the applicant is coming from, as long as there are no security issues
> 
> It’s the number of grants which is what they would be tracking under that category
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Check immi tracker.


----------



## ankititp

Congrts to all guys who got grant today. 
I have lodged application on 9th april 2018 . Code : 261313. Nationality :Indian.
I have one query can i change my job or quit job.l now before grant. As working condition is not good in current company. If yes then do i need to update the application.
And when i can expect grant. ?
Thanks in advance



Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Predicting grants really has turned into a pastime on this forum. It's impossible to tell.

It all depends on how complex your situation is, the quality/completeness of the documents that you lodged and whether the case officer needs to contact you for further clarifications or documentation.

Best of luck 



ankititp said:


> Congrts to all guys who got grant today.
> I have lodged application on 9th april 2018 . Code : 261313. Nationality :Indian.
> I have one query can i change my job or quit job.l now before grant. As working condition is not good in current company. If yes then do i need to update the application.
> And when i can expect grant. ?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

internationalcanuck said:


> Predicting grants really has turned into a pastime on this forum. It's impossible to tell.
> 
> It all depends on how complex your situation is, the quality/completeness of the documents that you lodged and whether the case officer needs to contact you for further clarifications or documentation.
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks for reply . Can i change or quit job here?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

What a beautiful day :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:
:flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:
:flypig: :flypig:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ankititp said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Predicting grants really has turned into a pastime on this forum. It's impossible to tell.
> 
> It all depends on how complex your situation is, the quality/completeness of the documents that you lodged and whether the case officer needs to contact you for further clarifications or documentation.
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply . Can i change or quit job here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Of course you can! Your life doesn't pause just cause you have lodged your visa 🙂 don't be unhappy for a second longer than necessary

You will most likely have to inform the CO though about your change in circumstance, scroll up to see the relevant form mentioned for another member


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes you can. You will just need to update your application.



ankititp said:


> Thanks for reply . Can i change or quit job here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## nishkul

Hi All, I am pleased to inform that today I got the Golden Mail from DHA and my consultant has shared it - 189 Visa Direct Grant for myself and My family. We have applied on 05th Feb'18 . Put all the documents of my last 14+ years of experience , I claimed 75 points and today we got the grant. ACS done in Oct'17 and EOI on 3rd Jan'18. Professionally I work as an Accredited Trainer for PMP , Prince2 , Agile , Scrum , TOGAF , Lean , ITIL , ISO, Cloud practices , P3O etc( PeopleCert and APMG Trainer) and have support to run this in ANZ.


----------



## sanketmohanty

nishkul said:


> Hi All, I am pleased to inform that today I got the Golden Mail from DHA and my consultant has shared it - 189 Visa Direct Grant for myself and My family. We have applied on 05th Feb'18 . Put all the documents of my last 14+ years of experience , I claimed 75 points and today we got the grant. ACS done in Oct'17 and EOI on 3rd Jan'18. Professionally I work as an Accredited Trainer for PMP , Prince2 , Agile , Scrum , TOGAF , Lean , ITIL , ISO, Cloud practices , P3O etc( PeopleCert and APMG Trainer) and have support to run this in ANZ.


congrats on the grant 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

nishkul said:


> Hi All, I am pleased to inform that today I got the Golden Mail from DHA and my consultant has shared it - 189 Visa Direct Grant for myself and My family. We have applied on 05th Feb'18 . Put all the documents of my last 14+ years of experience , I claimed 75 points and today we got the grant. ACS done in Oct'17 and EOI on 3rd Jan'18. Professionally I work as an Accredited Trainer for PMP , Prince2 , Agile , Scrum , TOGAF , Lean , ITIL , ISO, Cloud practices , P3O etc( PeopleCert and APMG Trainer) and have support to run this in ANZ.


Congratulations ! Offshore / India ?

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!
Today was a good day for many people.



nishkul said:


> Hi All, I am pleased to inform that today I got the Golden Mail from DHA and my consultant has shared it - 189 Visa Direct Grant for myself and My family. We have applied on 05th Feb'18 . Put all the documents of my last 14+ years of experience , I claimed 75 points and today we got the grant. ACS done in Oct'17 and EOI on 3rd Jan'18. Professionally I work as an Accredited Trainer for PMP , Prince2 , Agile , Scrum , TOGAF , Lean , ITIL , ISO, Cloud practices , P3O etc( PeopleCert and APMG Trainer) and have support to run this in ANZ.


----------



## Proud_Heart

Maximum size of attachments is 5mb. Do they mean all files combined must be less than 5mb or a single file?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Each file you upload must be less than 5mb. 
Applicants can upload 60 documents/files, 60 x 5mb = 300mb.



Proud_Heart said:


> Maximum size of attachments is 5mb. Do they mean all files combined must be less than 5mb or a single file?


----------



## Proud_Heart

Regarding "Given Names": 

Should I write my first name only? or the middle ones also (Father & grand father's names)?

I've only written my first and last name but my name in the passport is written with middle names.
I just want to make sure I haven't made a mistake


----------



## nishkul

@ J_Scorpion - thank you , I have applied from India.


----------



## rahulpop1

Proud_Heart said:


> Regarding "Given Names":
> 
> Should I write my first name only? or the middle ones also (Father & grand father's names)?
> 
> I've only written my first and last name but my name in the passport is written with middle names.
> I just want to make sure I haven't made a mistake


Just like what you have in your passport.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Of course you can! Your life doesn't pause just cause you have lodged your visa 🙂 don't be unhappy for a second longer than necessary
> 
> You will most likely have to inform the CO though about your change in circumstance, scroll up to see the relevant form mentioned for another member


Thanks !


----------



## shekar.ym

nishkul said:


> Hi All, I am pleased to inform that today I got the Golden Mail from DHA and my consultant has shared it - 189 Visa Direct Grant for myself and My family. We have applied on 05th Feb'18 . Put all the documents of my last 14+ years of experience , I claimed 75 points and today we got the grant. ACS done in Oct'17 and EOI on 3rd Jan'18. Professionally I work as an Accredited Trainer for PMP , Prince2 , Agile , Scrum , TOGAF , Lean , ITIL , ISO, Cloud practices , P3O etc( PeopleCert and APMG Trainer) and have support to run this in ANZ.


congrats and good luck :clap2:


----------



## gerty

Still waiting since nov 30 2017...how much longer am I to wait after co contact on June 1st and employment verification 13days later?This wait is something else..


----------



## kaanixir

gerty said:


> Still waiting since nov 30 2017...how much longer am I to wait after co contact on June 1st and employment verification 13days later?This wait is something else..


I'm not sure :flypig: :flypig: 
:flypig:


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Proud_Heart said:


> Regarding "Given Names":
> 
> Should I write my first name only? or the middle ones also (Father & grand father's names)?
> 
> I've only written my first and last name but my name in the passport is written with middle names.
> I just want to make sure I haven't made a mistake


Our Arabic full names do not have the system of first/middle/last names. You MUST enter your full name exactly as in your passport, your skills assessment, and PTE report.

Suppose your name in your passport is (A B C D E)
In my case I CHOSE to make first name: A B C D / last name: E in my EOI, Skills assessment, PTE, and when i lodged my visa. ALL of them exactly the same.

You need to be consistent, and do not confuse the Arabic naming system with the -optional- middle names.


----------



## GUNBUN

nishkul said:


> Hi All, I am pleased to inform that today I got the Golden Mail from DHA and my consultant has shared it - 189 Visa Direct Grant for myself and My family. We have applied on 05th Feb'18 . Put all the documents of my last 14+ years of experience , I claimed 75 points and today we got the grant. ACS done in Oct'17 and EOI on 3rd Jan'18. Professionally I work as an Accredited Trainer for PMP , Prince2 , Agile , Scrum , TOGAF , Lean , ITIL , ISO, Cloud practices , P3O etc( PeopleCert and APMG Trainer) and have support to run this in ANZ.


Congrats Nishkul !! With this skillset your future is bright.

And, ofcourse we reached a double digit figure for Monday.

1.babi (30-Nov)
2.Vinay (06-Jan)
3.sm-86 (07-Jan)
4.Abhi (08-Jan)
5.Sujas (09-Jan)
6.Nishkul (05-Feb)
7.heero (09-Feb)
8.chanel (09-Feb)
9.Ahmed (13-Feb)
10.Ritsuko (16-Feb)
11.Ash (20-Feb)

All the best for Tuesday :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Deevan8

Thanks Gunbun for the effort to compile below.. very helpful of you indeed.

Wishing you the best and hope to see your name in the list soon along with ours : )



GUNBUN said:


> nishkul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, I am pleased to inform that today I got the Golden Mail from DHA and my consultant has shared it - 189 Visa Direct Grant for myself and My family. We have applied on 05th Feb'18 . Put all the documents of my last 14+ years of experience , I claimed 75 points and today we got the grant. ACS done in Oct'17 and EOI on 3rd Jan'18. Professionally I work as an Accredited Trainer for PMP , Prince2 , Agile , Scrum , TOGAF , Lean , ITIL , ISO, Cloud practices , P3O etc( PeopleCert and APMG Trainer) and have support to run this in ANZ.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Nishkul !! With this skillset your future is bright.
> 
> And, ofcourse we reached a double digit figure for Monday.
> 
> 1.babi (30-Nov)
> 2.Vinay (06-Jan)
> 3.sm-86 (07-Jan)
> 4.Abhi (08-Jan)
> 5.Sujas (09-Jan)
> 6.Nishkul (05-Feb)
> 7.heero (09-Feb)
> 8.chanel (09-Feb)
> 9.Ahmed (13-Feb)
> 10.Ritsuko (16-Feb)
> 11.Ash (20-Feb)
> 
> All the best for Tuesday
Click to expand...


----------



## vinpu

Hello Everyone,

I've an unusual query & not 100% certain whether I can get some help here but trying against hope hopen. We have been living in Sydney since 2015 & decided to embark on the 189 journey to enable our son to get into the holy grail of NSW secondary education aka "Selective Schools". The pre-requisite to be accepted into one of these schools is for the child to be either a Permanent Resident or Citizen. 

I started work on our 189 visa late July last year & got an invitation to apply on 18-Jan-2018 (Occupation code 261313 - software engineer) with 75 points. We thought the Invitation was perfectly timed & had all documents ready to be uploaded the very same day. Since then it has been an agonizingly arduous wait for a CO contact, let alone a grant. We could live with it & waited for our turn (whenever it was to be), if not for something that happened last Friday.

So back to my query - based on the Selective School assessment, our son has scored high enough in the entrance tests back in March, to receive a confirmed offer from a top high school in Western Sydney but given I am on 457, we are not eligible for accepting the offer. 

We can make an appeal to the NSW education's High Performing Students Unit, but not sure how to go about it. Is there a parent on this thread who is in a similar situation or anyone here who knows a friend or a friend's friend who had to deal with the prospect of letting their child down due to the vagaries of the DHA? Are there any forums for such distraught parents? If yes, please send me a private message and thank you in advance

Good luck today & over the days to all wonderful members & moderators on this forum who have been waiting patiently for their grants & take time from their busy schedules to help fellow members.

PS - I do not know where/how to add a signature to my post.


----------



## shekar.ym

vinpu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've an unusual query & not 100% certain whether I can get some help here but trying against hope hopen. We have been living in Sydney since 2015 & decided to embark on the 189 journey to enable our son to get into the holy grail of NSW secondary education aka "Selective Schools". The pre-requisite to be accepted into one of these schools is for the child to be either a Permanent Resident or Citizen.
> 
> I started work on our 189 visa late July last year & got an invitation to apply on 18-Jan-2018 (Occupation code 261313 - software engineer) with 75 points. We thought the Invitation was perfectly timed & had all documents ready to be uploaded the very same day. Since then it has been an agonizingly arduous wait for a CO contact, let alone a grant. We could live with it & waited for our turn (whenever it was to be), if not for something that happened last Friday.
> 
> So back to my query - based on the Selective School assessment, our son has scored high enough in the entrance tests back in March, to receive a confirmed offer from a top high school in Western Sydney but given I am on 457, we are not eligible for accepting the offer.
> 
> We can make an appeal to the NSW education's High Performing Students Unit, but not sure how to go about it. Is there a parent on this thread who is in a similar situation or anyone here who knows a friend or a friend's friend who had to deal with the prospect of letting their child down due to the vagaries of the DHA? Are there any forums for such distraught parents? If yes, please send me a private message and thank you in advance
> 
> Good luck today & over the days to all wonderful members & moderators on this forum who have been waiting patiently for their grants & take time from their busy schedules to help fellow members.
> 
> PS - I do not know where/how to add a signature to my post.




Sorry to hear your situation bro. Hope you get your grant ASAP. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p4karthikeyan

vinpu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've an unusual query & not 100% certain whether I can get some help here but trying against hope hopen. We have been living in Sydney since 2015 & decided to embark on the 189 journey to enable our son to get into the holy grail of NSW secondary education aka "Selective Schools". The pre-requisite to be accepted into one of these schools is for the child to be either a Permanent Resident or Citizen.
> 
> I started work on our 189 visa late July last year & got an invitation to apply on 18-Jan-2018 (Occupation code 261313 - software engineer) with 75 points. We thought the Invitation was perfectly timed & had all documents ready to be uploaded the very same day. Since then it has been an agonizingly arduous wait for a CO contact, let alone a grant. We could live with it & waited for our turn (whenever it was to be), if not for something that happened last Friday.
> 
> So back to my query - based on the Selective School assessment, our son has scored high enough in the entrance tests back in March, to receive a confirmed offer from a top high school in Western Sydney but given I am on 457, we are not eligible for accepting the offer.
> 
> We can make an appeal to the NSW education's High Performing Students Unit, but not sure how to go about it. Is there a parent on this thread who is in a similar situation or anyone here who knows a friend or a friend's friend who had to deal with the prospect of letting their child down due to the vagaries of the DHA? Are there any forums for such distraught parents? If yes, please send me a private message and thank you in advance
> 
> Good luck today & over the days to all wonderful members & moderators on this forum who have been waiting patiently for their grants & take time from their busy schedules to help fellow members.
> 
> PS - I do not know where/how to add a signature to my post.


I'm sorry for your situation. Hope you get your grant soon and whatever happened on friday gets reversed soon. I'm sure someone here would be able to help you.

PS - To add your signature, click the menu item "USER CP" on this forum menu (there are 2 menus, first one starts with "HOME", ... and second one starts with "ADVERTISE" ... which is below first. Once you go there, you should see "Edit Signature" under the "Settings & Options" on Left Hand Side of the page. CP is abbreviation for Control Panel.


----------



## NB

vinpu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've an unusual query & not 100% certain whether I can get some help here but trying against hope hopen. We have been living in Sydney since 2015 & decided to embark on the 189 journey to enable our son to get into the holy grail of NSW secondary education aka "Selective Schools". The pre-requisite to be accepted into one of these schools is for the child to be either a Permanent Resident or Citizen.
> 
> I started work on our 189 visa late July last year & got an invitation to apply on 18-Jan-2018 (Occupation code 261313 - software engineer) with 75 points. We thought the Invitation was perfectly timed & had all documents ready to be uploaded the very same day. Since then it has been an agonizingly arduous wait for a CO contact, let alone a grant. We could live with it & waited for our turn (whenever it was to be), if not for something that happened last Friday.
> 
> So back to my query - based on the Selective School assessment, our son has scored high enough in the entrance tests back in March, to receive a confirmed offer from a top high school in Western Sydney but given I am on 457, we are not eligible for accepting the offer.
> 
> We can make an appeal to the NSW education's High Performing Students Unit, but not sure how to go about it. Is there a parent on this thread who is in a similar situation or anyone here who knows a friend or a friend's friend who had to deal with the prospect of letting their child down due to the vagaries of the DHA? Are there any forums for such distraught parents? If yes, please send me a private message and thank you in advance
> 
> Good luck today & over the days to all wonderful members & moderators on this forum who have been waiting patiently for their grants & take time from their busy schedules to help fellow members.
> 
> PS - I do not know where/how to add a signature to my post.


I can just add a small tidbit, if you are not aware of it 

By virtue of having applied for the 189, you are entitled to enrol in Medicare 

Cheers


----------



## Shaaan98765

Hello Guys,

Do we get any acknowledgement when we update my visa application with change of circumstance after lodgement or will it directly go to CO?

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Happy Tuesday all...

Two grants are reported on myimmitracker with July 10😀😀

———————————————————
ACS Applied 18-09-17 (for both)
ACS Received 26-10-17 (for both)
Partner PTE 05-12-17
PTE 14-12-17
EOI DATE 16-12-17 
INVITED ON 03-01-18
LODGED ON 10-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312 
Grant: Waiting ....
POINTS 75(Age25/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10/Patner5)


----------



## NB

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Do we get any acknowledgement when we update my visa application with change of circumstance after lodgement or will it directly go to CO?
> 
> Thanks
> Shaan


You can just see the documents are uploaded in the list
That’s all
You will not get a separate message

Cheers


----------



## Shaaan98765

Thanks Mate,

I am doubtful because my agent told that she has applied the change of circumstance and is waiting for an acknowledgement. She did not ask me to pay the additional amount for my partner as well. 

Also i have a clone of my visa in skill select where I cant see any trace of the change. Is there something missing here.

Thanks


----------



## NB

Shaaan98765 said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I am doubtful because my agent told that she has applied the change of circumstance and is waiting for an acknowledgement. She did not ask me to pay the additional amount for my partner as well.
> 
> Also i have a clone of my visa in skill select where I cant see any trace of the change. Is there something missing here.
> 
> Thanks


If your change of circumstances, is to add a partner or child or something similar, you have to be clear
I thought it was a change in passport number or address or something trivial 

Cheers


----------



## Shaaan98765

Yaa the change is to add my partner. Does the process change in this scenario??

Please guide.

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## NB

Shaaan98765 said:


> Yaa the change is to add my partner. Does the process change in this scenario??
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks
> Shaan


You will still not get a direct acknowledgment as such that you have uploaded the form

You will have to wait for the CO to check the same As and when he takes up your file for processing next, and takes the action to add your partner and send you the confirmation so that you can take the next steps

Cheers


----------



## Shaaan98765

Ok thanks. So only when CO gives the go , we will have to pay the fee and subit supporting documents for my partner. Is this a valid statement.?


----------



## NB

Shaaan98765 said:


> Ok thanks. So only when CO gives the go , we will have to pay the fee and subit supporting documents for my partner. Is this a valid statement.?


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## Shaaan98765

Thanks Mate


----------



## vinpu

shekar.ym said:


> Sorry to hear your situation bro. Hope you get your grant ASAP. Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Shekar.


----------



## vinpu

p4karthikeyan said:


> I'm sorry for your situation. Hope you get your grant soon and whatever happened on friday gets reversed soon. I'm sure someone here would be able to help you.
> 
> PS - To add your signature, click the menu item "USER CP" on this forum menu (there are 2 menus, first one starts with "HOME", ... and second one starts with "ADVERTISE" ... which is below first. Once you go there, you should see "Edit Signature" under the "Settings & Options" on Left Hand Side of the page. CP is abbreviation for Control Panel.


Thank you p4karthikeyan. I have added a signature now.


----------



## rsk_rn

vinpu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've an unusual query & not 100% certain whether I can get some help here but trying against hope hopen. We have been living in Sydney since 2015 & decided to embark on the 189 journey to enable our son to get into the holy grail of NSW secondary education aka "Selective Schools". The pre-requisite to be accepted into one of these schools is for the child to be either a Permanent Resident or Citizen.
> 
> I started work on our 189 visa late July last year & got an invitation to apply on 18-Jan-2018 (Occupation code 261313 - software engineer) with 75 points. We thought the Invitation was perfectly timed & had all documents ready to be uploaded the very same day. Since then it has been an agonizingly arduous wait for a CO contact, let alone a grant. We could live with it & waited for our turn (whenever it was to be), if not for something that happened last Friday.
> 
> So back to my query - based on the Selective School assessment, our son has scored high enough in the entrance tests back in March, to receive a confirmed offer from a top high school in Western Sydney but given I am on 457, we are not eligible for accepting the offer.
> 
> We can make an appeal to the NSW education's High Performing Students Unit, but not sure how to go about it. Is there a parent on this thread who is in a similar situation or anyone here who knows a friend or a friend's friend who had to deal with the prospect of letting their child down due to the vagaries of the DHA? Are there any forums for such distraught parents? If yes, please send me a private message and thank you in advance
> 
> Good luck today & over the days to all wonderful members & moderators on this forum who have been waiting patiently for their grants & take time from their busy schedules to help fellow members.
> 
> PS - I do not know where/how to add a signature to my post.


Since your son has performed so well, he really deserves to get the opportunity. I really hope you get your grant soon. Since you have already applied for PR and awaiting grant, there must be some option to get going. Not sure of it though. I wish I could be of more help. Is it enough to get PR by next academic year to get a position in the school? 
Also, please update here if you figure out a way, so that it could be helpful to someone who searches for similar info.


----------



## andreyx108b

vinpu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've an unusual query & not 100% certain whether I can get some help here but trying against hope hopen. We have been living in Sydney since 2015 & decided to embark on the 189 journey to enable our son to get into the holy grail of NSW secondary education aka "Selective Schools". The pre-requisite to be accepted into one of these schools is for the child to be either a Permanent Resident or Citizen.
> 
> I started work on our 189 visa late July last year & got an invitation to apply on 18-Jan-2018 (Occupation code 261313 - software engineer) with 75 points. We thought the Invitation was perfectly timed & had all documents ready to be uploaded the very same day. Since then it has been an agonizingly arduous wait for a CO contact, let alone a grant. We could live with it & waited for our turn (whenever it was to be), if not for something that happened last Friday.
> 
> So back to my query - based on the Selective School assessment, our son has scored high enough in the entrance tests back in March, to receive a confirmed offer from a top high school in Western Sydney but given I am on 457, we are not eligible for accepting the offer.
> 
> We can make an appeal to the NSW education's High Performing Students Unit, but not sure how to go about it. Is there a parent on this thread who is in a similar situation or anyone here who knows a friend or a friend's friend who had to deal with the prospect of letting their child down due to the vagaries of the DHA? Are there any forums for such distraught parents? If yes, please send me a private message and thank you in advance
> 
> Good luck today & over the days to all wonderful members & moderators on this forum who have been waiting patiently for their grants & take time from their busy schedules to help fellow members.
> 
> PS - I do not know where/how to add a signature to my post.


I guess until you are a PR holder there is nothing that can be done, if it is a pre-requisite, then you didn't meet the requirements as you are on 457.


----------



## GUNBUN

*Trend*

Not a surprising trend today....

2-Jul-18, Mon, 13
3-Jul-18, Tue, 4
4-Jul-18, Wed, 5
5-Jul-18, Thu, 3
6-Jul-18, Fri, 0

9-Jul-18, Mon, 11
10-Jul-18, Tue, 3
11-Jul-18, Wed,
12-Jul-18, Thu,
13-Jul-18, Fri,

We can expect 3-4 grants on Wednesday & Thursday as well.

Friday, they will relax and buffer for next Monday.

Immitracker shows, Jan is only 37% granted. The only positive thing is that DHA is working & not idle.


----------



## junaidgondal

*GRANT Received!!*

Greetings all,
Got grant for me and my family earlier today (Alhamdulillah!!). It is a direct grant for me, my wife, son and daughter. 

Below are my details:
IELTS: Oct-17 (20 Points)
EA Assessment: 8-Jan-18
ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
EOI: 26-Jan-18 (75 Points)
ITA: 7-Feb-18
Visa Lodged: 15-Feb-18
Grant: 10-July-18
Nationality: Pakistan (Offshore)

This forum has been a huge help. Thanks to all... my wishes and prayers for all forum members.

BR,
Junaid


----------



## kaanixir

GUNBUN said:


> Not a surprising trend today....
> 
> 2-Jul-18, Mon, 13
> 3-Jul-18, Tue, 4
> 4-Jul-18, Wed, 5
> 5-Jul-18, Thu, 3
> 6-Jul-18, Fri, 0
> 
> 9-Jul-18, Mon, 11
> 10-Jul-18, Tue, 3
> 11-Jul-18, Wed,
> 12-Jul-18, Thu,
> 13-Jul-18, Fri,
> 
> We can expect 3-4 grants on Wednesday & Thursday as well.
> 
> Friday, they will relax and buffer for next Monday.
> 
> Immitracker shows, Jan is only 37% granted. The only positive thing is that DHA is working & not idle.


nah you need to also count the CO contacts because we need % for those who weren't taken care of. 

When I counted it came to about 50-60% and today was mostly moving on to 15-21 Feb - which is really really nice :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:


----------



## vinpu

rsk_rn said:


> Since your son has performed so well, he really deserves to get the opportunity. I really hope you get your grant soon. Since you have already applied for PR and awaiting grant, there must be some option to get going. Not sure of it though. I wish I could be of more help. Is it enough to get PR by next academic year to get a position in the school?
> Also, please update here if you figure out a way, so that it could be helpful to someone who searches for similar info.


Thank you for the encouraging post rsk_rn. Getting a PR by next year would mean that my son loses out on this opportunity. At best he would be on a "reserve" list which from tribal knowledge never move to a confirmed offer. 

I called up the NSW high performing students unit & they said they'll share details of the appeals process. We will be required to write sort of an essay (which shouldn't be that hard thanks to lots of IELTS & PTE writing practice), to convince the appeals committee that we are going to get our grants soon & any supporting evidence related to this. I am thinking of attaching the bridging visas & possibly a screenshot from myimmitracker to show a trend of grants for aspirants who have lodgement dates in and around ours. Keeping :fingerscrossed: All the best for your grant if you are still waiting.


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


junaidgondal said:


> Greetings all,
> Got grant for me and my family earlier today (Alhamdulillah!!). It is a direct grant for me, my wife, son and daughter.
> 
> Below are my details:
> IELTS: Oct-17 (20 Points)
> EA Assessment: 8-Jan-18
> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> EOI: 26-Jan-18 (75 Points)
> ITA: 7-Feb-18
> Visa Lodged: 15-Feb-18
> Grant: 10-July-18
> Nationality: Pakistan (Offshore)
> 
> This forum has been a huge help. Thanks to all... my wishes and prayers for all forum members.
> 
> BR,
> Junaid


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations.
It's surprising to see DHA moving into February so quickly, while still many Dec/Jan applications to still go through! 



junaidgondal said:


> Greetings all,
> Got grant for me and my family earlier today (Alhamdulillah!!). It is a direct grant for me, my wife, son and daughter.
> 
> Below are my details:
> IELTS: Oct-17 (20 Points)
> EA Assessment: 8-Jan-18
> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> EOI: 26-Jan-18 (75 Points)
> ITA: 7-Feb-18
> Visa Lodged: 15-Feb-18
> Grant: 10-July-18
> Nationality: Pakistan (Offshore)
> 
> This forum has been a huge help. Thanks to all... my wishes and prayers for all forum members.
> 
> BR,
> Junaid


----------



## andreyx108b

kinnu369 said:


> I think both are independent and can be processed.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


There is a risk. 

If SC189 a permanent visa will be issued first, followed by tourist visa, then PR is being overridden and an applicant will have to re-apply for PR.


----------



## vishalM

*Grant Received*

Glad to inform all of you that I have received 189 grant for me and my family today .

Lodged with 75 points : 15th February 2018

Grant Received : 10th July 2018

Software Engineer- 261313

IED - Jan 2019

Direct Grant

Offshore

This forum has been of great help , I wish all of the boarders a speedy grant.

Thank You


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



vishalM said:


> Glad to inform all of you that I have received 189 grant for me and my family today .
> 
> Lodged with 75 points : 15th February 2018
> 
> Grant Received : 10th July 2018
> 
> Software Engineer- 261313
> 
> IED - Jan 2019
> 
> Direct Grant
> 
> Offshore
> 
> This forum has been of great help , I wish all of the boarders a speedy grant.
> 
> Thank You


----------



## austaspirant

junaidgondal said:


> Greetings all,
> Got grant for me and my family earlier today (Alhamdulillah!!). It is a direct grant for me, my wife, son and daughter.
> 
> Below are my details:
> IELTS: Oct-17 (20 Points)
> EA Assessment: 8-Jan-18
> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> EOI: 26-Jan-18 (75 Points)
> ITA: 7-Feb-18
> Visa Lodged: 15-Feb-18
> Grant: 10-July-18
> Nationality: Pakistan (Offshore)
> 
> This forum has been a huge help. Thanks to all... my wishes and prayers for all forum members.
> 
> BR,
> Junaid


Congrats mate!


----------



## austaspirant

vishalM said:


> Glad to inform all of you that I have received 189 grant for me and my family today .
> 
> Lodged with 75 points : 15th February 2018
> 
> Grant Received : 10th July 2018
> 
> Software Engineer- 261313
> 
> IED - Jan 2019
> 
> Direct Grant
> 
> Offshore
> 
> This forum has been of great help , I wish all of the boarders a speedy grant.
> 
> Thank You



Congrats mate!


----------



## sam99a

vishalM said:


> Glad to inform all of you that I have received 189 grant for me and my family today .
> 
> Lodged with 75 points : 15th February 2018
> 
> Grant Received : 10th July 2018
> 
> Software Engineer- 261313
> 
> IED - Jan 2019
> 
> Direct Grant
> 
> Offshore
> 
> This forum has been of great help , I wish all of the boarders a speedy grant.
> 
> Thank You


Congratulations bro. 🙂


So many Feb Offshore people are getting. Dunno why they are holding for me lodged in Jan. That to onshore. 😞


----------



## internationalcanuck

I had a theory about some of the strange grant dates that are being approved.

Perhaps some COs are allocated a larger proportion of NZ PR applicants, and their special visa category is given a higher priority, some other COs have less, meaning they can jump to more recent 190/189 applicants?

I don't think COs are only looking at 189/190 visas, but other visa categories as well.



sam99a said:


> Congratulations bro. 🙂
> 
> 
> So many Feb Offshore people are getting. Dunno why they are holding for me lodged in Jan. That to onshore. 😞


----------



## sam99a

internationalcanuck said:


> I had a theory about some of the strange grant dates that are being approved.
> 
> Perhaps some COs are allocated a larger proportion of NZ PR applicants, and their special visa category is given a higher priority, some other COs have less, meaning they can jump to more recent 190/189 applicants?
> 
> I don't think COs are only looking at 189/190 visas, but other visa categories as well.
> 
> 
> 
> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations bro. 🙂
> 
> 
> So many Feb Offshore people are getting. Dunno why they are holding for me lodged in Jan. That to onshore. 😞
Click to expand...


Well I hope I get mine soon 😞


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


vishalM said:


> Glad to inform all of you that I have received 189 grant for me and my family today .
> 
> Lodged with 75 points : 15th February 2018
> 
> Grant Received : 10th July 2018
> 
> Software Engineer- 261313
> 
> IED - Jan 2019
> 
> Direct Grant
> 
> Offshore
> 
> This forum has been of great help , I wish all of the boarders a speedy grant.
> 
> Thank You


----------



## kaniltoraman

according to immitracker, app lodged on Feb 21 given grant


----------



## sam99a

sam99a said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a theory about some of the strange grant dates that are being approved.
> 
> Perhaps some COs are allocated a larger proportion of NZ PR applicants, and their special visa category is given a higher priority, some other COs have less, meaning they can jump to more recent 190/189 applicants?
> 
> I don't think COs are only looking at 189/190 visas, but other visa categories as well.
> 
> 
> 
> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations bro. 🙂
> 
> 
> So many Feb Offshore people are getting. Dunno why they are holding for me lodged in Jan. That to onshore. 😞
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I hope I get mine soon 😞
Click to expand...


Well what you know, I just received my grant. 🙂


Lodgement date :27 Jan, onshore


----------



## austaspirant

sam99a said:


> Well what you know, I just received my grant. 🙂
> 
> 
> Lodgement date :27 Jan, onshore


Many congrats mate. please update your immitracker!


----------



## Vinchris

This forum has been of great help!
I received the grant today for my family.. Here are my details,
Lodged - Feb 15, 2018
Code - 261312
Offshore 
Points 75
Grant - July 10, 2018

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## jebinson

Cool!
Congratulations.


sam99a said:


> Well what you know, I just received my grant. 🙂
> 
> 
> Lodgement date :27 Jan, onshore


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


Vinchris said:


> This forum has been of great help!
> I received the grant today for my family.. Here are my details,
> Lodged - Feb 15, 2018
> Code - 261312
> Offshore
> Points 75
> Grant - July 10, 2018
> 
> Wishing you all the best!


----------



## austaspirant

Vinchris said:


> This forum has been of great help!
> I received the grant today for my family.. Here are my details,
> Lodged - Feb 15, 2018
> Code - 261312
> Offshore
> Points 75
> Grant - July 10, 2018
> 
> Wishing you all the best!


Congrats, enjoy your day!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



sam99a said:


> Well what you know, I just received my grant. 🙂
> 
> 
> Lodgement date :27 Jan, onshore


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congrats! 


Vinchris said:


> This forum has been of great help!
> I received the grant today for my family.. Here are my details,
> Lodged - Feb 15, 2018
> Code - 261312
> Offshore
> Points 75
> Grant - July 10, 2018
> 
> Wishing you all the best!


----------



## vishalM

jebinson said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you all .


----------



## GUNBUN

*Today's statistics*

I don't know how to describe the current situation.

It seems that recently some case officers which were working on 190 cases have been moved to 189 to expedite the process. Unfortunately all those CO's were unaware of 189 situation and as per their habit started clearing Feb-18 cases & may even give Mar-18/Apr-18 grants tomorrow. DHA forgot to inform these CO that still 60% Jan is pending. LOL.

Congratulations to all super lucky people today :clap2:

1.Leve (16-Dec)
2.Ankur (24-Jan)
3.Sam99a (27-Jan)
4.Avma (14-Feb)
5.Junaid (15-Feb)
6.Vishal (15-Feb)
7.Vinchris (15-Feb)
8.AR (18-Feb)
9.Lhumphreys (21-Feb)


----------



## Proud_Heart

Proud_Heart said:


> Regarding "Given Names":
> 
> Should I write my first name only? or the middle ones also (Father & grand father's names)?
> 
> I've only written my first and last name but my name in the passport is written with middle names.
> I just want to make sure I haven't made a mistake





Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Our Arabic full names do not have the system of first/middle/last names. You MUST enter your full name exactly as in your passport, your skills assessment, and PTE report.
> 
> Suppose your name in your passport is (A B C D E)
> In my case I CHOSE to make first name: A B C D / last name: E in my EOI, Skills assessment, PTE, and when i lodged my visa. ALL of them exactly the same.
> 
> You need to be consistent, and do not confuse the Arabic naming system with the -optional- middle names.



Now that friends here advised me so, I've filled in Form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answer).
I've explained why I've written my given names incorrectly in the first place (I didn't understand what the term means exactly, so I've written only my first unique name that isn't shared by other members of the family as in Australia) and I requested correction of the given names.

Incorrect: Moutaz
Correct: Moutaz Fouad Mahmoude (as in passport & other documents)

*Is this going to undermine my application?
*
Ps. I submitted my application on 3 June.


----------



## milindpatel26

gerty said:


> Still waiting since nov 30 2017...how much longer am I to wait after co contact on June 1st and employment verification 13days later?This wait is something else..



1 of my friend faced this situation before last year. He was actually paid in cash n thus was lacking entry in bank statements. Later on he was granted. M not sure if there r still people being payed through cash mode but may be the delays r with such applications.


----------



## Leve

GUNBUN said:


> I don't know how to describe the current situation.
> 
> It seems that recently some case officers which were working on 190 cases have been moved to 189 to expedite the process. Unfortunately all those CO's were unaware of 189 situation and as per their habit started clearing Feb-18 cases & may even give Mar-18/Apr-18 grants tomorrow. DHA forgot to inform these CO that still 60% Jan is pending. LOL.
> 
> Congratulations to all super lucky people today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Leve (16-Dec)
> 2.Ankur (24-Jan)
> 3.Sam99a (27-Jan)
> 4.Avma (14-Feb)
> 5.Junaid (15-Feb)
> 6.Vishal (15-Feb)
> 7.Vinchris (15-Feb)
> 8.AR (18-Feb)
> 9.Lhumphreys (21-Feb)


Thanks Gunbun! Yours will be coming soon!


----------



## kaanixir

internationalcanuck said:


> Congrats!


It's almost our turn m8 it's coming

One of these days ... 

:flypig:


----------



## avma

Hi all, 
Finally received the grant letter today........:clap2:

Thanks to everyone on this forum for great support and advises which has helped me in getting a direct grant.......lane:lane:


----------



## austaspirant

avma said:


> Hi all,
> Finally received the grant letter today........:clap2:
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for great support and advises which has helped me in getting a direct grant.......lane:lane:


Congrats mate!


----------



## GUNBUN

avma said:


> Hi all,
> Finally received the grant letter today........:clap2:
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for great support and advises which has helped me in getting a direct grant.......lane:lane:


Congrats & Congrats !! (you have 2 profiles on Immitracker )


----------



## jebinson

I got CO contact today, asking for more proofs about relationship with Spouse.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congrats!

DHA is speeding through February all of a sudden! 



avma said:


> Hi all,
> Finally received the grant letter today........:clap2:
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for great support and advises which has helped me in getting a direct grant.......lane:lane:


----------



## internationalcanuck

Haha, I'm trying to keep my excitement contained.
Knowing my luck, being an expat in a different country than my nationality, plus having a de facto partner of a different nationality, with my luck it will be 2 CO contacts and a year of a waiting for me lol :rain::rain::hurt::hurt:



kaanixir said:


> It's almost our turn m8 it's coming
> 
> One of these days ...
> 
> :flypig:


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Haha, I'm trying to keep my excitement contained.
> Knowing my luck, being an expat in a different country than my nationality, plus having a de facto partner of a different nationality, with my luck it will be 2 CO contacts and a year of a waiting for me lol :rain::rain::hurt::hurt:



There wont be any CO contact, Mr.Dutton himself will sign your grant letter.LOL.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Thanks for your optimism! 



GUNBUN said:


> There wont be any CO contact, Mr.Dutton himself will sign your grant letter.LOL.


----------



## GUNBUN

jebinson said:


> I got CO contact today, asking for more proofs about relationship with Spouse.


Surprisingly 2 CO contacts reported today that too from Feb 

Jan guys have pathetic fate


----------



## randeep19492

internationalcanuck said:


> Haha, I'm trying to keep my excitement contained.
> 
> Knowing my luck, being an expat in a different country than my nationality, plus having a de facto partner of a different nationality, with my luck it will be 2 CO contacts and a year of a waiting for me lol :rain::rain::hurt::hurt:




Just out of curiosity, what all docs did you upload for de facto and employment ? I have a similar lodgement date and case as yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> Haha, I'm trying to keep my excitement contained.
> 
> Knowing my luck, being an expat in a different country than my nationality, plus having a de facto partner of a different nationality, with my luck it will be 2 CO contacts and a year of a waiting for me lol :rain::rain::hurt::hurt:




We will get it brother. Hold on..
We are so close now.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star

when 189 speedsup...190 goes down...looks like they share same department ...now 190 time to speedup


----------



## internationalcanuck

I uploaded all the employment documents that I had sent to Engineer's Australia for my employment assessment, plus CV. 
Because there's not income taxes, most companies in the UAE don't issue payslips, so I gave copies of my bank account showing the deposits with the employer's name.

For de facto:
- lease agreement that had both of our names
- photos
- screenshots of facebook with dates showing when we knew each other
- whatsapp conversations confirming the dates when we first starting knowing each other
- 2 letters from friends verifying our relationship
- copy of my life insurance policy show their name as a benefactor

Only trouble is the lease agreements and life insurance policy don't show more than one year of relationship. So I wrote a letter explaining the complications living in a strictly islamic country and explained the nature of our relationship. Even the lease agreement isn't a formal signature, it's just an added note I forced the real estate agent to add in. Crossing my fingers. :fingerscrossed:



randeep19492 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what all docs did you upload for de facto and employment ? I have a similar lodgement date and case as yours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

I'll just have to settle with watching youtube videos of Australian cities in the meantime 

Already today I had an potential employer in Perth follow up with me asking about the status of my immigration, as I approached him back in October when I started this process. Little did I know it would be taking me so long. I was expecting to be in Australia last March (and it was only then I finally could lodge) lol



rahulpop1 said:


> We will get it brother. Hold on..
> We are so close now.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadster

Dear members

I need your assistance.

On my EOI, I had stated my initial employment date as 7 February 2011 as I was given like a probationary period of 2 weeks. 
Also, my EA assessment letter indicates from February 2011 to September 2017 as I had stated on my CV that I started on 7 February 2011.

However, my initial employment date as per my tax returns, payslips and employment letter shows 1 March 2011.

Can the visa be refused based on the information not tying up between tax returns, payslips and employment letter and EA assessment letter and EOI?

Can I submit a Notification of incorrect answer and get EA to amend the Assessment letter before a decision is made on my visa??

Please assist as I only picked this up now and I am really worried.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

Just had a look on here for the first time in a few days!

A lot of Grants seem to be popping through from End of Jan/Feb 2018!

Congrats to all those getting the lucky email! 

Going by this Trend - Hopefully September holds some good news for me! :fingerscrossed:

All the best everyone! :clap2:


----------



## chan007

Hi guys.
I have been watching this post for quite some time now. 
Finally created account. 
Congrats to all the people who received their grants. 
GUNBUN, I hope you get it soon mate 🙂


----------



## internationalcanuck

I see you got 190 sponsorship.
You can ignore all the moaning in this 189 forum over delays...your 190 application is given a higher priority 



randeep19492 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what all docs did you upload for de facto and employment ? I have a similar lodgement date and case as yours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Kadster said:


> Dear members
> 
> I need your assistance.
> 
> On my EOI, I had stated my initial employment date as 7 February 2011 as I was given like a probationary period of 2 weeks.
> Also, my EA assessment letter indicates from February 2011 to September 2017 as I had stated on my CV that I started on 7 February 2011.
> 
> However, my initial employment date as per my tax returns, payslips and employment letter shows 1 March 2011.
> 
> Can the visa be refused based on the information not tying up between tax returns, payslips and employment letter and EA assessment letter and EOI?
> 
> Can I submit a Notification of incorrect answer and get EA to amend the Assessment letter before a decision is made on my visa??
> 
> Please assist as I only picked this up now and I am really worried.


hm... few weeks is not major, you can attach cover letter explaining the same if you feel concerned, but better to be open with DHA


----------



## jithooos

Hey guys, just a quick question for software engineers/ICT guys. I’m posting for one of my friend. 

He has 6.5 years experience as software developer with an MNC. 

1. If ACS deduct 4 years from his experience ( degree is minor in ICT), he will be left with only 2.5 years. In this case, can he submit EOI without claiming work experience points ? He will be attaining 65 points with age, degree and PTE score. 

2. Will he have to do a re-assessment with ACS if he is applying after 6 months where he would complete 3 years claimable experience ? Considering he works on same role and with same company. 

3. What’s are the chances for 65 pointers to secure an invite during this time of year? ( being July the beginning)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

internationalcanuck said:


> I'll just have to settle with watching youtube videos of Australian cities in the meantime 🙂
> 
> Already today I had an potential employer in Perth follow up with me asking about the status of my immigration, as I approached him back in October when I started this process. Little did I know it would be taking me so long. I was expecting to be in Australia last March (and it was only then I finally could lodge) lol
> 
> 
> 
> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will get it brother. Hold on..
> We are so close now.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wow... So curious, how is the Australian employer chasing you. I thought they were walled up against interviewing resources outside their country.... I also plan to approach them side by side of my PR process. Any tips?


----------



## internationalcanuck

I think the main reason I was fortunate to have them contact me is because I already have several years of Australian work experience.
Also it's difficult to convince Aussies to move out to Perth, everyone wants to be around Melbourne, Sydney, Canberra, Brisbane.



swatee25 said:


> Wow... So curious, how is the Australian employer chasing you. I thought they were walled up against interviewing resources outside their country.... I also plan to approach them side by side of my PR process. Any tips?


----------



## k.amarjeet01

jithooos said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question for software engineers/ICT guys. I’m posting for one of my friend.
> 
> He has 6.5 years experience as software developer with an MNC.
> 
> 1. If ACS deduct 4 years from his experience ( degree is minor in ICT), he will be left with only 2.5 years. In this case, can he submit EOI without claiming work experience points ? He will be attaining 65 points with age, degree and PTE score.
> 
> 2. Will he have to do a re-assessment with ACS if he is applying after 6 months where he would complete 3 years claimable experience ? Considering he works on same role and with same company.
> 
> 3. What’s are the chances for 65 pointers to secure an invite during this time of year? ( being July the beginning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think he has any chance with 65 points.


----------



## GUNBUN

*Jan vs. Feb*

As per immi stats., with 6 more Feb-18 grants... Feb grants will become equal to Jan grants.

Jan-18
Granted,43,37%
CO contact+Lodged,73,63%

Feb-18
Granted,24,30%
CO contact+Lodged,57,70%

Although, Jan-18 has more CO contacts than Feb-18, all those CO contacts are just equivalent to post dated cheque 

This week (Monday-11 grants, Tuesday-10 grants) is going beyond our expectations.

All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GUNBUN

chan007 said:


> Hi guys.
> I have been watching this post for quite some time now.
> Finally created account.
> Congrats to all the people who received their grants.
> GUNBUN, I hope you get it soon mate 🙂


Hi Chan,
Thanks for your wishes & welcome!

Till now around 10-15 people have wished that I get a grant but my bad luck has won all the time. LOL.

@ 187 days  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinpu

Just curious as to why some applications picked up ahead of others for processing? I am starting to wonder whether uploading additional documents after visa lodgement, tends to push you back in a queue which the case officers work off of. I am coming up with this observation based on grant/CO Contact trends of atleast 5-6 folks I know, who applied for visa's after my date of lodgement but did not touch their applications in any way (read as upload more substantiating evidence of Work Ex, Medicals etc.). I on the other hand, kept uploading documents almost every month after filing my application. Most recently eMedical letters back in mid-June after having read some posts on this forum. All of this to avoid CO's asking for such documents. Does anyone know if this could cause your case to be pushed back into the pipe?


----------



## rahulpop1

Hopefully we will have a similar high performing day today as well.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700

vinpu said:


> Just curious as to why some applications picked up ahead of others for processing? I am starting to wonder whether uploading additional documents after visa lodgement, tends to push you back in a queue which the case officers work off of. I am coming up with this observation based on grant/CO Contact trends of atleast 5-6 folks I know, who applied for visa's after my date of lodgement but did not touch their applications in any way (read as upload more substantiating evidence of Work Ex, Medicals etc.). I on the other hand, kept uploading documents almost every month after filing my application. Most recently eMedical letters back in mid-June after having read some posts on this forum. All of this to avoid CO's asking for such documents. Does anyone know if this could cause your case to be pushed back into the pipe?


I am guessing the same too, it could be possible that the application goes back in the queue if we keep uploading docs in between. Trust me, there is no preference given to onshore or offshore. I know people who get their student visas in 5 min while offshore in India and Onshore Applications take 6 months. I am an onshore applicant too. It all just depends on who is the CO and which department the case lands up. When I had a chat with a 189 support officer over the phone, he told me there is nothing to do with CO allotment. There are multiple officers working on one file. Some of them are also known as skilled support officers who assist CO's. No matter how much we predict, we cannot understand how they pick and work on applications.


----------



## guest1700

GUNBUN said:


> As per immi stats., with 6 more Feb-18 grants... Feb grants will become equal to Jan grants.
> 
> Jan-18
> Granted,43,37%
> CO contact+Lodged,73,63%
> 
> Feb-18
> Granted,24,30%
> CO contact+Lodged,57,70%
> 
> Although, Jan-18 has more CO contacts than Feb-18, all those CO contacts are just equivalent to post dated cheque
> 
> This week (Monday-11 grants, Tuesday-10 grants) is going beyond our expectations.
> 
> All the best :fingerscrossed:


Gunban, I have been following your profile and all your humours posts. I really hope you the get the visa this week. :fingerscrossed:

I am very anxious and keep waiting to see you pop up on the grant list. :first:

This 189 2018 grant gang is on the best threads I have followed so far. The excitement and enouragement on this group is crazy lane::ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## guest1700

I am unable to update my signature, can someone please help me?


----------



## JHubble

Yesterday was a suprising day for many Feb-18 applicants. Let's hope today would be a great day for all the Jan-18 pending applicants.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I'm worried about this also. I just found this statement on the DHA website: 
"Attaching documents as soon as possible after submitting will assist the department in processing the application. Some applications may be refused if you have not attached documents at time of lodgement." https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx

I'm very worried. :scared::jaw::jaw::jaw::boom::frusty:





vinpu said:


> Just curious as to why some applications picked up ahead of others for processing? I am starting to wonder whether uploading additional documents after visa lodgement, tends to push you back in a queue which the case officers work off of. I am coming up with this observation based on grant/CO Contact trends of atleast 5-6 folks I know, who applied for visa's after my date of lodgement but did not touch their applications in any way (read as upload more substantiating evidence of Work Ex, Medicals etc.). I on the other hand, kept uploading documents almost every month after filing my application. Most recently eMedical letters back in mid-June after having read some posts on this forum. All of this to avoid CO's asking for such documents. Does anyone know if this could cause your case to be pushed back into the pipe?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

internationalcanuck said:


> I'm worried about this also. I just found this statement on the DHA website:
> "Attaching documents as soon as possible after submitting will assist the department in processing the application. Some applications may be refused if you have not attached documents at time of lodgement." https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx
> 
> I'm very worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinpu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious as to why some applications picked up ahead of others for processing? I am starting to wonder whether uploading additional documents after visa lodgement, tends to push you back in a queue which the case officers work off of. I am coming up with this observation based on grant/CO Contact trends of atleast 5-6 folks I know, who applied for visa's after my date of lodgement but did not touch their applications in any way (read as upload more substantiating evidence of Work Ex, Medicals etc.). I on the other hand, kept uploading documents almost every month after filing my application. Most recently eMedical letters back in mid-June after having read some posts on this forum. All of this to avoid CO's asking for such documents. Does anyone know if this could cause your case to be pushed back into the pipe?
Click to expand...

If this is a recent change eg if some documents not attached when lodged, resulting in a potential to be refused, then I wouldn't worry 🙂 

I did see an update by another member bout a change in lodgement processes where we are promoted to upload docos before lodging, and having to state a reason why we might not be able to


----------



## funkyninja

Hi everyone. I just got my invite this morning and I have a question about the documents upload page. There are spots for the Form 80 upload for myself and all my family members (including non-migrating). Do I need to get them all to fill these?? Or do I just upload my form for all of them?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

funkyninja said:


> Hi everyone. I just got my invite this morning and I have a question about the documents upload page. There are spots for the Form 80 upload for myself and all my family members (including non-migrating). Do I need to get them all to fill these?? Or do I just upload my form for all of them?


Hope that's not a new requirement! I always assumed Form 80 for all migrating members were required only.


----------



## NB

funkyninja said:


> Hi everyone. I just got my invite this morning and I have a question about the documents upload page. There are spots for the Form 80 upload for myself and all my family members (including non-migrating). Do I need to get them all to fill these?? Or do I just upload my form for all of them?


Each adult member migrating with you has to fill his own form 80

Have you added any other family member in the application other then your wife and children?
There should not be any spots for anyone else, other then them , if you have filled correctly 

Cheers


----------



## guest1700

funkyninja said:


> Hi everyone. I just got my invite this morning and I have a question about the documents upload page. There are spots for the Form 80 upload for myself and all my family members (including non-migrating). Do I need to get them all to fill these?? Or do I just upload my form for all of them?


According to my recent experience, I had to upload the form 1023 after lodgement stating that my parents/sibling don't depend on me and are not migrating with me. I know of scenarios where CO has asked for Form 80 and Police Clearance for non-migrating members. Non-migrating members are the family members who are not migrating but dependent on you. 

It's up to the CO to ask for documents for non-migrating members. I did the same mistake and declared my parents/bro. It was showing me recommended docs for them as well. However, I later uploaded 1023 and stated that "they are not migrating and would like to remove them from my application. I did not know that non-migrating means dependent family members. "

If you still have an option, I would say don't add them on your application. Only have the PR applicants like yourself and your dependents who are migrating with you on the application, like spouse and kids.


----------



## guest1700

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hope that's not a new requirement! I always assumed Form 80 for all migrating members were required only.


If you got to the attach document section, it does show form 80 and PCC for non-migrating members. I am not sure if it is mandatory to attach, to avoid the confusion I uploaded form 1023 and stated to remove them as they don't depend on me and are not migrating with me.


----------



## funkyninja

guest1700 said:


> According to my recent experience, I had to upload the form 1023 after lodgement stating that my parents/sibling don't depend on me and are not migrating with me. I know of scenarios where CO has asked for Form 80 and Police Clearance for non-migrating members. Non-migrating members are the family members who are not migrating but dependent on you.
> 
> It's up to the CO to ask for documents for non-migrating members. I did the same mistake and declared my parents/bro. It was showing me recommended docs for them as well. However, I later uploaded 1023 and stated that "they are not migrating and would like to remove them from my application. I did not know that non-migrating means dependent family members. "
> 
> If you still have an option, I would say don't add them on your application. Only have the PR applicants like yourself and your dependents who are migrating with you on the application, like spouse and kids.



Thanks for the speedy replies and information everyone. Based on your replies, I think should remove the non-migrating family members since they are not dependent on me. I'll get my partner to fill another Form 80 as well then. Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## J_Scorpion

Count begins for today. 1 grant reported on immitracker. Phillipines - offshore - 15 feb

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700

J_Scorpion said:


> Count begins for today. 1 grant reported on immitracker. Phillipines - offshore - 15 feb
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


His grant date is 10th July. :/ ;(


----------



## amavai

*Wating for grant on 189???*

I have loged the application on Feb 28th 2018 on ICT BA and completed the medicals on April 16th 2018 from INDIA. There is been no contact so far, when can we expect grant or CO contact :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB

J_Scorpion said:


> Count begins for today. 1 grant reported on immitracker. Phillipines - offshore - 15 feb
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


GunBun is our official Grant tracker

Please don’t take that away from him

Cheers


----------



## k.amarjeet01

amavai said:


> I have loged the application on Feb 28th 2018 on ICT BA and completed the medicals on April 16th 2018 from INDIA. There is been no contact so far, when can we expect grant or CO contact :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Soon.


----------



## rahulshyam79

funkyninja said:


> Hi everyone. I just got my invite this morning and I have a question about the documents upload page. There are spots for the Form 80 upload for myself and all my family members (including non-migrating). Do I need to get them all to fill these?? Or do I just upload my form for all of them?




Just curious, did you add non-migrating family members in your EOI that you see these slots?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> GunBun is our official Grant tracker
> 
> Please don’t take that away from him
> 
> Cheers


LOL 

@Scorpion - Please try again after some time 

Officially I will give my download/handover to scorpion/Rahul/IC or anyone.... as soon as I receive my relieving letter (grant) 

For now,

Monday: 11
Tuesday: 11
Wednesday: 11-11= 0


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

guest1700 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that's not a new requirement! I always assumed Form 80 for all migrating members were required only.
> 
> 
> 
> If you got to the attach document section, it does show form 80 and PCC for non-migrating members. I am not sure if it is mandatory to attach, to avoid the confusion I uploaded form 1023 and stated to remove them as they don't depend on me and are not migrating with me.
Click to expand...

Sounds wise! All the best


----------



## J_Scorpion

Lol ... in excitement i didnt noticed grant date.

Will take care in future... haha



GUNBUN said:


> LOL
> 
> @Scorpion - Please try again after some time
> 
> Officially I will give my download/handover to scorpion/Rahul/IC or anyone.... as soon as I receive my relieving letter (grant)
> 
> For now,
> 
> Monday: 11
> Tuesday: 11
> Wednesday: 11-11= 0


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilchaudhary

I have only applied for 189 in 261313 category, 70 points, still no luck.
Can anyone please tell if I should go for 190 NSW as well? What is the approximate waiting period for 190 NSW?

I am currently in NSW and intend to stay here for the foreseeable future.


----------



## rahul7star

internationalcanuck said:


> I'm worried about this also. I just found this statement on the DHA website:
> "Attaching documents as soon as possible after submitting will assist the department in processing the application. Some applications may be refused if you have not attached documents at time of lodgement." https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx
> 
> I'm very worried. :scared::jaw::jaw::jaw::boom::frusty:


damn when did they announce this


----------



## jebinson

I have uploaded all additional documents requested in CO Contact and clicked IP button. Should I send an email as well?


----------



## guest1700

sahilchaudhary said:


> I have only applied for 189 in 261313 categories, 70 points, still no luck.
> Can anyone please tell if I should go for 190 NSW as well? What is the approximate waiting period for 190 NSW?
> 
> I am currently in NSW and intend to stay here for the foreseeable future.


Sahil, this is the thread for post visa lodgement. 

Please search for expression of interest 189 immitracker on google. You can lodge a case there and see the current trend of invitation. 

You can also follow the 189 2018 invitations thread on expat forum.

You should go ahead and lodge a 190 EOI, the beginning of the financial year is best for state nominations. I would suggest you lodge an EOI for 190 from a new skillselect account and not the same one.


----------



## GUNBUN

guest1700 said:


> Gunban, I have been following your profile and all your humours posts. I really hope you the get the visa this week. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am very anxious and keep waiting to see you pop up on the grant list. :first:
> 
> This 189 2018 grant gang is on the best threads I have followed so far. The excitement and enouragement on this group is crazy lane::ranger::fingerscrossed:


welcome! LOL 

How come there is a gap of over 1.5 months between your invite & lodgement 

All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## swatee25

guest1700 said:


> funkyninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I just got my invite this morning and I have a question about the documents upload page. There are spots for the Form 80 upload for myself and all my family members (including non-migrating). Do I need to get them all to fill these?? Or do I just upload my form for all of them?
> 
> 
> 
> According to my recent experience, I had to upload the form 1023 after lodgement stating that my parents/sibling don't depend on me and are not migrating with me. I know of scenarios where CO has asked for Form 80 and Police Clearance for non-migrating members. Non-migrating members are the family members who are not migrating but dependent on you.
> 
> It's up to the CO to ask for documents for non-migrating members. I did the same mistake and declared my parents/bro. It was showing me recommended docs for them as well. However, I later uploaded 1023 and stated that "they are not migrating and would like to remove them from my application. I did not know that non-migrating means dependent family members. "
> 
> If you still have an option, I would say don't add them on your application. Only have the PR applicants like yourself and your dependents who are migrating with you on the application, like spouse and kids.
Click to expand...

This is news to me. I have put my sister name as non migrating member and my agent never informed me that you need pcc or anything for her. What sense does it make? You are just listing your family members and as long as they are not migrating with you, how can anyone ask for PCC? Is it written somewhere?


----------



## sahilchaudhary

Thanks for the reply. I think I got confused with the thread.
Also I would like to know if I can use the same account but different EOI, would that be fine?



guest1700 said:


> Sahil, this is the thread for post visa lodgement.
> 
> Please search for expression of interest 189 immitracker on google. You can lodge a case there and see the current trend of invitation.
> 
> You can also follow the 189 2018 invitations thread on expat forum.
> 
> You should go ahead and lodge a 190 EOI, the beginning of the financial year is best for state nominations. I would suggest you lodge an EOI for 190 from a new skillselect account and not the same one.


----------



## Khushbu107

*Documentation for Lodgement*

Hi Guys - I got an invite yesterday and was populating all the required details. The system doesn't allow me to pay visa fee unless I upload all the required documents. I have initiated PCC, however I would not be able to go ahead for Medicals unless I pay visa fee and HAP ID is generated.

Should I wait to upload all the documents and then go for Medicals?


----------



## priya.tk88

Hi All,

I lodged my 189 visa on 6th Jan 2018. We got CO contact for sending PTE report directly from PTE website to DHA and marriage cert in spouse section on 28th June. During April month my spouse switched to new company. Now I need to know if we have to furnish his new company details as change of circumstances 1022 or we can leave it free. I'm worrying that submitting a change at this time should not delay the process. Need your suggestions. Please assist.

Thanks,
Priya.

EOI Launched -16 June 2016(60 pts)
One year pause due to pregnancy
points raised 65 on 30th Oct 2017 due to experience
Added spouse - 10 Nov 2017 Points 70
Invite - 20th Nov 2017
Application Lodged -6th January 2018
CO contact-June 28 (For PTE direct report from PTE site and marriage cert in spouse section)
Replied on June29th
Grant =: Waiting.


----------



## Trancoso

Interestingly there have been (at least) 6 direct grants for applicants who lodged application on April 2018! 

Things are still quick for some lucky ones..

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## Kadster

*December CO contact Grants*

Hi Guys

Thank you to everybody on this forum. 
You guys are a beacon of hope when nothing seems to be working out. 

I have a query.

I had CO contact for my daughters medicals on 24 May 2018.

Under the visa application, it states that her medical are required, however under the health declarations it states that it is completed as it was loaded on 3 Jan 2018. 

The date of birth generated on her HAP ID was inserted as 13 Oct 2013.
However the correct one is 6 Oct 2013 as per her EOI, passport and birth cert. 

I did reply to CO on 24 May and stated that medicals were already uploaded on 3 Jan 2018 and that there is a discrepancy with her DOB on her HAP ID. 

Do you guys think this is a major issue? 

Any idea when remaining CO contact for December 2018 will be granted?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

priya.tk88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on 6th Jan 2018. We got CO contact for sending PTE report directly from PTE website to DHA and marriage cert in spouse section on 28th June. During April month my spouse switched to new company. Now I need to know if we have to furnish his new company details as change of circumstances 1022 or we can leave it free. I'm worrying that submitting a change at this time should not delay the process. Need your suggestions. Please assist.
> 
> Thanks,
> Priya.
> 
> EOI Launched -16 June 2016(60 pts)
> One year pause due to pregnancy
> points raised 65 on 30th Oct 2017 due to experience
> Added spouse - 10 Nov 2017 Points 70
> Invite - 20th Nov 2017
> Application Lodged -6th January 2018
> CO contact-June 28 (For PTE direct report from PTE site and marriage cert in spouse section)
> Replied on June29th
> Grant =: Waiting.


As you have claimed spouse points, you should

Cheers


----------



## Khushbu107

Khushbu107 said:


> Hi Guys - I got an invite yesterday and was populating all the required details. The system doesn't allow me to pay visa fee unless I upload all the required documents. I have initiated PCC, however I would not be able to go ahead for Medicals unless I pay visa fee and HAP ID is generated.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I wait to upload all the documents and then go for Medicals?




Can anyone respond on this query please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priya.tk88

newbienz said:


> As you have claimed spouse points, you should
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for you reply. We will submit the change.


----------



## wrecker

Hi!

The system has changed from 1st July. Previously, you would first pay the fees and then upload the documents which meant you could attach some documents even after a few months of visa lodgement. You could undertake the medicals simultaneously.

Now, the current method is to upload all the documents first, then pay the fees and finally go for the medicals. Once the fees are paid, you can upload any more documents only when CO asks for it. Atleast, thats what I understood from others.

If you dont upload the PCC and pay the fees, you would be certain to get a CO contact (for PCC at least). If your PCC is already on the way, I would suggest to wait for a few days before paying the fees. This way once you have uploaded all the documents, PCC and medicals, you have a chance for direct grant.


----------



## J_Scorpion

System changed recently. You will only be able to deposit fee once you attach all the documents.


Khushbu107 said:


> Can anyone respond on this query please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingforPR

*Granted*

Hi All,

I have received a direct GRANT for myself and my family today 

My date of lodgement is 29th Jan 2018.

Total Points 80 and ANZ code is ICT Business Analyst.

Thank you all for your valuable inputs and support.

Hoping the same for others who are waiting patiently and impatiently  

I have updated the immitracker with my status.

Cheers,
Nalini


----------



## priya.tk88

Congratulations


TryingforPR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received a direct GRANT for myself and my family today
> 
> My date of lodgement is 29th Jan 2018.
> 
> Total Points 80 and ANZ code is ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs and support.
> 
> Hoping the same for others who are waiting patiently and impatiently
> 
> I have updated the immitracker with my status.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nalini


Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

TryingforPR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received a direct GRANT for myself and my family today
> 
> My date of lodgement is 29th Jan 2018.
> 
> Total Points 80 and ANZ code is ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs and support.
> 
> Hoping the same for others who are waiting patiently and impatiently
> 
> I have updated the immitracker with my status.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nalini


Congrats Nalini!


----------



## sanketmohanty

congratulations


TryingforPR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received a direct GRANT for myself and my family today
> 
> My date of lodgement is 29th Jan 2018.
> 
> Total Points 80 and ANZ code is ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs and support.
> 
> Hoping the same for others who are waiting patiently and impatiently
> 
> I have updated the immitracker with my status.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nalini


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

swatee25 said:


> This is news to me. I have put my sister name as non migrating member and my agent never informed me that you need pcc or anything for her. What sense does it make? You are just listing your family members and as long as they are not migrating with you, how can anyone ask for PCC? Is it written somewhere?


It only suggests that your agent is reckless.
And yes, it is written on the official website.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/489/documents-non-migrating-family.aspx


----------



## luvjd

Khushbu107 said:


> Hi Guys - I got an invite yesterday and was populating all the required details. The system doesn't allow me to pay visa fee unless I upload all the required documents. I have initiated PCC, however I would not be able to go ahead for Medicals unless I pay visa fee and HAP ID is generated.
> 
> Should I wait to upload all the documents and then go for Medicals?


Check this thread carefully,

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...rtant-who-yet-lodge-visa-planning-future.html

and esp., this post,

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-lodge-visa-planning-future.html#post14549832


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



TryingforPR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received a direct GRANT for myself and my family today
> 
> My date of lodgement is 29th Jan 2018.
> 
> Total Points 80 and ANZ code is ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs and support.
> 
> Hoping the same for others who are waiting patiently and impatiently
> 
> I have updated the immitracker with my status.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nalini


----------



## KVK

*Docs Uploaded*

Guys, 

I have a theory, which might be different from what other people are saying on this forum. I got an immi assessment commencement email on 26th June and till now I am waiting for further communication. I realized some of my documents were not proper for example, I was working from 2005 but did not have any payslips or bank statement from period 2005-2008. I also uploaded only one two payslips per organization. Now I was mostly relying on the docs which I have submitted for EA evaluation.

So I will just recommend to upload as much as you can in order to support your claim. Excess documents wont do any harm, but lack of documents will certainly do, this is purely my opinion


----------



## kaniltoraman

guys,

I am extremely happy to inform you that my wife and I have been granted. Thank you guys all.

Visa Lodged and docs uploaded on Feb 17.
Code: 233511


----------



## rahulpop1

kaniltoraman said:


> guys,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that my wife and I have been granted. Thank you guys all.
> 
> Visa Lodged and docs uploaded on Feb 17.
> Code: 233511


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

After two hungama days, a very quiet day in terms of grants 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

luvjd said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is news to me. I have put my sister name as non migrating member and my agent never informed me that you need pcc or anything for her. What sense does it make? You are just listing your family members and as long as they are not migrating with you, how can anyone ask for PCC? Is it written somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> It only suggests that your agent is reckless.
> And yes, it is written on the official website.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/489/documents-non-migrating-family.aspx
Click to expand...

If applicable*

Phew.


----------



## austaspirant

kaniltoraman said:


> guys,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that my wife and I have been granted. Thank you guys all.
> 
> Visa Lodged and docs uploaded on Feb 17.
> Code: 233511


Congrats!


----------



## JHubble

TryingforPR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received a direct GRANT for myself and my family today
> 
> My date of lodgement is 29th Jan 2018.
> 
> Total Points 80 and ANZ code is ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs and support.
> 
> Hoping the same for others who are waiting patiently and impatiently
> 
> I have updated the immitracker with my status.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nalini


Congratulations!


----------



## paritosh149

TryingforPR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received a direct GRANT for myself and my family today
> 
> My date of lodgement is 29th Jan 2018.
> 
> Total Points 80 and ANZ code is ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs and support.
> 
> Hoping the same for others who are waiting patiently and impatiently
> 
> I have updated the immitracker with my status.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nalini


Hi, I have a question. What are the steps to proceed with Visa Application on ImmiAccount.
Is it Create New Application or something else?
I got my invite under 189 but New Application gives option in form of 189 - NewZealand Stream. Is this option applicable to Skilled Immigrant from India?


----------



## NB

paritosh149 said:


> Hi, I have a question. What are the steps to proceed with Visa Application on ImmiAccount.
> Is it Create New Application or something else?
> I got my invite under 189 but New Application gives option in form of 189 - NewZealand Stream. Is this option applicable to Skilled Immigrant from India?


You are trying to log into Immiaccount directly

That’s incorrect 

Click on the link in the invite, that will take you to Immiaccount.
Then enter your login id and password and then you can see the options applicable for you 

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale

Hya,

This query is for Indian aspirants.

Have anyone of you been able to download form 26AS from Traces NRI website?
I am having a hard time resetting password and website seems quite buggy.

I can try logging in from one of India machine to non nri website, not sure if thats correct and will work.

Cheers.


----------



## chi204

ajay_ghale said:


> Hya,
> 
> This query is for Indian aspirants.
> 
> Have anyone of you been able to download form 26AS from Traces NRI website?
> I am having a hard time resetting password and website seems quite buggy.
> 
> I can try logging in from one of India machine to non nri website, not sure if thats correct and will work.
> 
> Cheers.


why don't you go to their website through bank website (if any) after logging in your account? You can also go through efilingincometaxindia website after logging in with PAN.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I don't understand why a CO would expect different proof than the assessing Authority. The assessing authority is the expert on evaluating qualifications.
If that's the case there's not point in the job of the assessing authority.



KVK said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a theory, which might be different from what other people are saying on this forum. I got an immi assessment commencement email on 26th June and till now I am waiting for further communication. I realized some of my documents were not proper for example, I was working from 2005 but did not have any payslips or bank statement from period 2005-2008. I also uploaded only one two payslips per organization. Now I was mostly relying on the docs which I have submitted for EA evaluation.
> 
> So I will just recommend to upload as much as you can in order to support your claim. Excess documents wont do any harm, but lack of documents will certainly do, this is purely my opinion


----------



## ajay_ghale

chi204 said:


> why don't you go to their website through bank website (if any) after logging in your account? You can also go through efilingincometaxindia website after logging in with PAN.


Thanks for your response.

Both the above options take me to same website - https://nriservices.tdscpc.gov.in/nriapp/login.xhtml
Where i am finding it difficult to reset pwd and login.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



kaniltoraman said:


> guys,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that my wife and I have been granted. Thank you guys all.
> 
> Visa Lodged and docs uploaded on Feb 17.
> Code: 233511


----------



## meblackhawk

internationalcanuck said:


> I'm worried about this also. I just found this statement on the DHA website:
> "Attaching documents as soon as possible after submitting will assist the department in processing the application. Some applications may be refused if you have not attached documents at time of lodgement." https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx
> 
> I'm very worried. :scared::jaw::jaw::jaw::boom::frusty:


I am too worried now. I have lodged my application on 22nd Feb, uploaded most of the docs by end of Feb and few latest payslips in April and pf statements in May to avoid CO contact. Not sure if this delays the processing further :|


----------



## GUNBUN

KVK said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a theory, which might be different from what other people are saying on this forum. I got an immi assessment commencement email on 26th June and till now I am waiting for further communication. I realized some of my documents were not proper for example, I was working from 2005 but did not have any payslips or bank statement from period 2005-2008. I also uploaded only one two payslips per organization. Now I was mostly relying on the docs which I have submitted for EA evaluation.
> 
> So I will just recommend to upload as much as you can in order to support your claim. Excess documents wont do any harm, but lack of documents will certainly do, this is purely my opinion


Brother KVK, 

In appraisal system, bell curve identifies the bottom 10% based on non-performance.

In Immigration system, those bottom 10% are identified by their bad fate no matter what document you have provided or not provided.......just like my case


----------



## luvjd

ajay_ghale said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Both the above options take me to same website - https://nriservices.tdscpc.gov.in/nriapp/login.xhtml
> Where i am finding it difficult to reset pwd and login.


Your best bet is using a VPN  
If you are outside India, how much ever you try, through any website, it will finally end up there.


----------



## luvjd

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If applicable*
> 
> Phew.


In this case, "if applicable" means, only if the family member is 18 or above.
You can list your kids also as non-migrating family members, you know


----------



## ajay_ghale

luvjd said:


> Your best bet is using a VPN
> If you are outside India, how much ever you try, through any website, it will finally end up there.


I RDP to a machine in india and tried using direct website as well, no help.
Account is locked, my pwd reset always fails with message "Change of Password has not been processed due to incorrect verification data entered during forgot password request submission. Please raise another request with correct verification data."

My verification data seems correct, will recheck again.

So, will be able to get Form 26AS for all the years or part of our employment only (like last 5/10 yrs) ?


----------



## luvjd

ajay_ghale said:


> I RDP to a machine in india and tried using direct website as well, no help.
> Account is locked, my pwd reset always fails with message "Change of Password has not been processed due to incorrect verification data entered during forgot password request submission. Please raise another request with correct verification data."
> 
> My verification data seems correct, will recheck again.
> 
> So, will be able to get Form 26AS for all the years or part of our employment only (like last 5/10 yrs) ?


From FY 2008-09 onwards.


----------



## JithuBi

Hi friends, I have a doubt in Form 80.

For our PR application, My husband is the primary applicant and I am the dependent.

In question 46 of Form 80, they are asking the question "Are there any other family member included in the Visa Application?"

My doubt is, I have entered my details in the question for Partner details and ticked the check box for "Migrating with You". So should I enter my details again for question number 46?

Little confused in Question 46 because they have defined Family members as Nieces, nephews, cousins, In-Laws, Grand Parents etc. Partner is not mentioned there.

Please help.


----------



## luvjd

JithuBi said:


> Hi friends, I have a doubt in Form 80.
> 
> For our PR application, My husband is the primary applicant and I am the dependent.
> 
> In question 46 of Form 80, they are asking the question "Are there any other family member included in the Visa Application?"
> 
> My doubt is, I have entered my details in the question for Partner details and ticked the check box for "Migrating with You". So should I enter my details again for question number 46?
> 
> Little confused in Question 46 because they have defined Family members as Nieces, nephews, cousins, In-Laws, Grand Parents etc. Partner is not mentioned there.
> 
> Please help.


Just tick "No".


----------



## Lebern_Jane

internationalcanuck said:


> I don't understand why a CO would expect different proof than the assessing Authority. The assessing authority is the expert on evaluating qualifications.
> 
> If that's the case there's not point in the job of the assessing authority.




I agree with this a hundredfold. And RSEA is not a free service under EA.


----------



## mohdjahangir

kaniltoraman said:


> guys,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that my wife and I have been granted. Thank you guys all.
> 
> Visa Lodged and docs uploaded on Feb 17.
> Code: 233511


Congrats!!!

Please update immitracker as well


----------



## swatee25

luvjd said:


> It only suggests that your agent is reckless.
> And yes, it is written on the official website.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/489/documents-non-migrating-family.aspx



I guess Im talking about something else - I am referring to Q44 - details of family where I have mentioned about my family members and ticked migrating - NO
I guess you guys are talking about Q46 - other members travelling with you where I have marked NO


----------



## swatee25

Trancoso said:


> Interestingly there have been (at least) 6 direct grants for applicants who lodged application on April 2018!
> 
> Things are still quick for some lucky ones..
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189



Yes - 4 from China, one from Germany and 1 from Phillipines


----------



## rahulshyam79

ajay_ghale said:


> Hya,
> 
> This query is for Indian aspirants.
> 
> Have anyone of you been able to download form 26AS from Traces NRI website?
> I am having a hard time resetting password and website seems quite buggy.
> 
> I can try logging in from one of India machine to non nri website, not sure if thats correct and will work.
> 
> Cheers.




NRI one takes a long time to download form 26AS as you need to request and wait. Better to ask someone in Indian to login, download and send to you. Something I just did today .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

The OP was not talking about the form 80 but the visa application in which he put his parents brother as non-migrating family members. 


swatee25 said:


> I guess Im talking about something else - I am referring to Q44 - details of family where I have mentioned about my family members and ticked migrating - NO
> I guess you guys are talking about Q46 - other members travelling with you where I have marked NO


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

swatee25 said:


> Yes - 4 from China, one from Germany and 1 from Phillipines




Better put a filter on country to find most relevant cases. People from some other countries have got it quicker which might set up wrong expectations for us.. Moat recent Indian case to receive grant is Feb 18.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

internationalcanuck said:


> I don't understand why a CO would expect different proof than the assessing Authority. The assessing authority is the expert on evaluating qualifications.
> If that's the case there's not point in the job of the assessing authority.


100% agreed, but who is going to explain that to CO


----------



## Vkannav

Dear all,

Need your help with some queries .

1)do we need to submit translated(to English) birth ceritificate if it’s in other language(Hindi).

2) my brother is residing in Australia and I gave his company and profile for his employment in form 80 . However he changed his company few days back. Now I am not sure if I need to upload form 1023 to correct it in case they verify the details. Also, I have already submitted form 1023 to remove non migrating dependents.


----------



## guest1700

swatee25 said:


> This is news to me. I have put my sister name as the non migrating member and my agent never informed me that you need pcc or anything for her. What sense does it make? You are just listing your family members and as long as they are not migrating with you, how can anyone ask for PCC? Is it written somewhere?


When you go to attach documents you can find all your family members listed there, including non-migrating family members. It is not written anywhere, you can see it in immi account. When you click on their name it will show you options to upload character documents, when you click character documents it asks for Form 80, PCC etc. If you also search the question non-migrating family members on google, you will see many people posting queries that CO has asked for the documents for non-migrating members. I also mentioned that CO might or might not ask. This is case to case basis, immi account does show attach documents for non-migrating members if you included them in your applications in the nonmigrating section. Ideally, we shouldn't be adding them on the application because from 2016 or 2017 parents cannot be listed as dependents, this information can be found on border.gov website.


----------



## NB

Vkannav said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Need your help with some queries .
> 
> 1)do we need to submit translated(to English) birth ceritificate if it’s in other language(Hindi).
> 
> 2) my brother is residing in Australia and I gave his company and profile for his employment in form 80 . However he changed his company few days back. Now I am not sure if I need to upload form 1023 to correct it in case they verify the details. Also, I have already submitted form 1023 to remove non migrating dependents.


1. YES. Get it done preferably by a NAATI accredited translator to avoid delays

2. You will file a form 1022 not 1023. The information was correct at time of submitting the Form 80 I presume
So file a form 1022 giving his new company name

Cheers


----------



## mohamedzaki

internationalcanuck said:


> I don't understand why a CO would expect different proof than the assessing Authority. The assessing authority is the expert on evaluating qualifications.
> If that's the case there's not point in the job of the assessing authority.


I did my assessment in TRA. and they wrote in the outcome letter that they dont guarantee the veracity of the documents used in the assessment.


----------



## devmech

Those are onshore applicants.


swatee25 said:


> Trancoso said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly there have been (at least) 6 direct grants for applicants who lodged application on April 2018!
> 
> Things are still quick for some lucky ones..
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - 4 from China, one from Germany and 1 from Phillipines
Click to expand...


----------



## Vkannav

newbienz said:


> Vkannav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> Need your help with some queries .
> 
> 1)do we need to submit translated(to English) birth ceritificate if it’s in other language(Hindi).
> 
> 2) my brother is residing in Australia and I gave his company and profile for his employment in form 80 . However he changed his company few days back. Now I am not sure if I need to upload form 1023 to correct it in case they verify the details. Also, I have already submitted form 1023 to remove non migrating dependents.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YES. Get it done preferably by a NAATI accredited translator to avoid delays
> 
> 2. You will file a form 1022 not 1023. The information was correct at time of submitting the Form 80 I presume
> So file a form 1022 giving his new company name
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for your response 🙂


----------



## BrownWalker

rahulshyam79 said:


> NRI one takes a long time to download form 26AS as you need to request and wait. Better to ask someone in Indian to login, download and send to you. Something I just did today .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or use epic browser, which gives a free built-in VPN. It's an always in-private browser and works like a charm. Hook up the VPN to India, access the e-filing site, form 26as and you won't be redirected to NRI trace site. This way you don't have to share your creds. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Vkannav said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Need your help with some queries .
> 
> 1)do we need to submit translated(to English) birth ceritificate if it’s in other language(Hindi).
> 
> 2) my brother is residing in Australia and I gave his company and profile for his employment in form 80 . However he changed his company few days back. Now I am not sure if I need to upload form 1023 to correct it in case they verify the details. Also, I have already submitted form 1023 to remove non migrating dependents.




1. Yes, or you can try to upload Passport or any other age proof if you are not able to get the translation done. 
2. Form 1022 needs to be uploaded for the change of circumstances.


----------



## BrownWalker

ajay_ghale said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Both the above options take me to same website -
> Where i am finding it difficult to reset pwd and login.


Dude, use epic browser, which gives a free built-in VPN. It's an always in-private browser and works like a charm. Hook up the VPN to India, access the e-filingsite through netbanking, go to form 26as and you won't be redirected to NRI trace site.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay_ghale

BrownWalker said:


> Dude, use epic browser, which gives a free built-in VPN. It's an always in-private browser and works like a charm. Hook up the VPN to India, access the e-filingsite through netbanking, go to form 26as and you won't be redirected to NRI trace site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Awesome BrownWalker, GOT fan i presume 
Will give it a try at home later today.


----------



## internationalcanuck

More quiet day today on immitracker. Only 2 grants showing for today...


----------



## JithuBi

luvjd said:


> Just tick "No".


Thank you for the response


----------



## JithuBi

Hi Guys, one more doubt.

In the list of documents for dependent I noticed that there is a Form 47A. But didn't see any confirmation in the forum regarding if we should upload that document or not.

Please advice if we need to upload form 47A as well. In that case is form 1221 needed ?

Please conform if the below list of forms is correct

Primary Applicant - Form 80 and form 1221
Dependent (Spouse) - Forms 80, 1221, 47A

Thanks.


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> More quiet day today on immitracker. Only 2 grants showing for today...




Too quiet it is.. Hopefully preparing for a big day tomorrow..🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deevan8

Yeah, hope to see grants raining from tomorrow.. can't wait more : )



rahulpop1 said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> More quiet day today on immitracker. Only 2 grants showing for today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too quiet it is.. Hopefully preparing for a big day tomorrow..🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## JithuBi

Hi... Does any one have the unencrypted format of Form 80?
The file is almost 9MB after its filled and printed to PDF.

How did you guys upload Form 80?


----------



## kaanixir

JithuBi said:


> Hi... Does any one have the unencrypted format of Form 80?
> The file is almost 9MB after its filled and printed to PDF.
> 
> How did you guys upload Form 80?


when you scan it you can scan with a bit lower dpi rating, even 200dpi is still very high quality and not a huge file size.


----------



## jerryniks

Trancoso said:


> Interestingly there have been (at least) 6 direct grants for applicants who lodged application on April 2018!
> 
> Things are still quick for some lucky ones..
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


Most of these grants went to chinese, 1 to a philipino and another to a german. What does it suggest???


----------



## mohamedzaki

JithuBi said:


> Hi... Does any one have the unencrypted format of Form 80?
> The file is almost 9MB after its filled and printed to PDF.
> 
> How did you guys upload Form 80?


print the form, sign and scan it, if it is more than 5 mb, use this online tool to compress it.

https://www.ilovepdf.com/compress_pdf


----------



## luvjd

JithuBi said:


> Hi Guys, one more doubt.
> 
> In the list of documents for dependent I noticed that there is a Form 47A. But didn't see any confirmation in the forum regarding if we should upload that document or not.
> 
> Please advice if we need to upload form 47A as well. In that case is form 1221 needed ?
> 
> Please conform if the below list of forms is correct
> 
> Primary Applicant - Form 80 and form 1221
> Dependent (Spouse) - Forms 80, 1221, 47A
> 
> Thanks.


For spouse/partner, form 47A is not required, AFAIK. It is for other dependents who are above 18,e.g. if you have kids who are above 18 and are dependent on you.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

luvjd said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If applicable*
> 
> Phew.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, "if applicable" means, only if the family member is 18 or above.
> You can list your kids also as non-migrating family members, you know
Click to expand...

I was being a little cheeky haha, I meant if they're deceased hopefully that's a non applicable situation by DHAs standards h


----------



## Trancoso

jerryniks said:


> Most of these grants went to chinese, 1 to a philipino and another to a german. What does it suggest???


It suggests there may be a lot of people applying from China as they have a population of almost 1.5 billion. Other than that, I have no idea about nationality patterns.


----------



## rahulpop1

Nothing yet?
Can’t see anything on immitracker as well..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## devmech

Nelson's number for me today.
111 days since lodgement.😣


----------



## GUNBUN

**

This week is in no way better than previous.

2-Jul-18, Mon, 13
3-Jul-18, Tue, 4
4-Jul-18, Wed, 5
5-Jul-18, Thu, 3
6-Jul-18, Fri, 0
-----------------------
Total = 25

9-Jul-18, Mon, 11
10-Jul-18, Tue, 11
11-Jul-18, Wed, 3
12-Jul-18, Thu, 0
13-Jul-18, Fri, 0
-----------------------
Total = 25


Jan = 37% granted
Feb = 30% granted

At this pace, July 2018 lodgements will start to see their grants in Jan-2019.

This is height of processing time 

In a recent audit findings it was highlighted that : 
The department’s (DIBP) record keeping continues to be poor. The department’s own assessment is that its records and information management is in a critically poor state. The problems and their solutions are known to the department, and it has an action plan to address them, although numerous previous attempts to do so have not been successful.

source: 
https://www.anao.gov.au/work/perfor...-protection-and-australian-customs-and-border


----------



## rahul7star

GUNBUN said:


> This week is in no way better than previous.
> 
> 2-Jul-18, Mon, 13
> 3-Jul-18, Tue, 4
> 4-Jul-18, Wed, 5
> 5-Jul-18, Thu, 3
> 6-Jul-18, Fri, 0
> -----------------------
> Total = 25
> 
> 9-Jul-18, Mon, 11
> 10-Jul-18, Tue, 11
> 11-Jul-18, Wed, 3
> 12-Jul-18, Thu, 0
> 13-Jul-18, Fri, 0
> -----------------------
> Total = 25
> 
> 
> Jan = 37% granted
> Feb = 30% granted
> 
> At this pace, July 2018 lodgements will start to see their grants in Jan-2019.
> 
> This is height of processing time
> 
> In a recent audit findings it was highlighted that :
> The department’s (DIBP) record keeping continues to be poor. The department’s own assessment is that its records and information management is in a critically poor state. The problems and their solutions are known to the department, and it has an action plan to address them, although numerous previous attempts to do so have not been successful.
> 
> source:
> https://www.anao.gov.au/work/perfor...-protection-and-australian-customs-and-border


dats a gr8 insight


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> This week is in no way better than previous.
> 
> 2-Jul-18, Mon, 13
> 3-Jul-18, Tue, 4
> 4-Jul-18, Wed, 5
> 5-Jul-18, Thu, 3
> 6-Jul-18, Fri, 0
> -----------------------
> Total = 25
> 
> 9-Jul-18, Mon, 11
> 10-Jul-18, Tue, 11
> 11-Jul-18, Wed, 3
> 12-Jul-18, Thu, 0
> 13-Jul-18, Fri, 0
> -----------------------
> Total = 25
> 
> 
> Jan = 37% granted
> Feb = 30% granted
> 
> At this pace, July 2018 lodgements will start to see their grants in Jan-2019.
> 
> This is height of processing time
> 
> In a recent audit findings it was highlighted that :
> The department’s (DIBP) record keeping continues to be poor. The department’s own assessment is that its records and information management is in a critically poor state. The problems and their solutions are known to the department, and it has an action plan to address them, although numerous previous attempts to do so have not been successful.
> 
> source:
> https://www.anao.gov.au/work/perfor...-protection-and-australian-customs-and-border


Hopefully in a year or so this will be resolved once and for all

The department is planning to reduce the number of different type of visas being issued at present from nearly 100 to just 10

Secondly the entire process will be automated and outsourced with the agency processing the application using artificial intelligence to weed out suspicious applications 
Only the final grant authority will be retained by the department 

Future applicant better start making friends in Accenture and Cognizants of the IT service world

Cheers


----------



## funkyninja

rahulshyam79 said:


> Just curious, did you add non-migrating family members in your EOI that you see these slots?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I did. I’ve removed them now, since they are not dependent on me.


----------



## funkyninja

swatee25 said:


> This is news to me. I have put my sister name as non migrating member and my agent never informed me that you need pcc or anything for her. What sense does it make? You are just listing your family members and as long as they are not migrating with you, how can anyone ask for PCC? Is it written somewhere?




I’m not sure. I suppose if you do not submit the forms for them it would still be alright?


----------



## internationalcanuck

I was expecting to wake up to tons of people announcing their grants, but the forum is quiet!



rahulpop1 said:


> Nothing yet?
> Can’t see anything on immitracker as well..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> Hopefully in a year or so this will be resolved once and for all
> 
> The department is planning to reduce the number of different type of visas being issued at present from nearly 100 to just 10
> 
> Secondly the entire process will be automated and outsourced with the agency processing the application using artificial intelligence to weed out suspicious applications
> Only the final grant authority will be retained by the department
> 
> Future applicant better start making friends in Accenture and Cognizants of the IT service world
> 
> Cheers



Hope,expect,look forward....all such words I have deleted from my dictionary. LOL.

From the time I am into this process, I have only seen things going up :
1) Minimum eligible points from 60 to 65.
2) Invitation cutoff from 65-70 to 75-80 points.
3) Case officer allocation (IAC mail) from 2 weeks to 5-6 months.
4) Increase in skill assessment time.
5) Case officer turn around time increased,

Request you to remove 15 days grant time from your timeline, for the reason it may bring heart-attack like situation to some new applicant. ROFL


----------



## Duncanwl1991

internationalcanuck said:


> I was expecting to wake up to tons of people announcing their grants, but the forum is quiet!


Same!

My trend tracking of possible September Grant/Contact slips further and further every day


----------



## internationalcanuck

"Record keeping was poor".... could explain why some people go waiting over 1 year after responding to a CO contact, and the inconsistencies in timeframes of grants being issued, they're losing our files...



GUNBUN said:


> This week is in no way better than previous.
> 
> 2-Jul-18, Mon, 13
> 3-Jul-18, Tue, 4
> 4-Jul-18, Wed, 5
> 5-Jul-18, Thu, 3
> 6-Jul-18, Fri, 0
> -----------------------
> Total = 25
> 
> 9-Jul-18, Mon, 11
> 10-Jul-18, Tue, 11
> 11-Jul-18, Wed, 3
> 12-Jul-18, Thu, 0
> 13-Jul-18, Fri, 0
> -----------------------
> Total = 25
> 
> 
> Jan = 37% granted
> Feb = 30% granted
> 
> At this pace, July 2018 lodgements will start to see their grants in Jan-2019.
> 
> This is height of processing time
> 
> In a recent audit findings it was highlighted that :
> The department’s (DIBP) record keeping continues to be poor. The department’s own assessment is that its records and information management is in a critically poor state. The problems and their solutions are known to the department, and it has an action plan to address them, although numerous previous attempts to do so have not been successful.
> 
> source:
> https://www.anao.gov.au/work/perfor...-protection-and-australian-customs-and-border


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

ajay_ghale said:


> Awesome BrownWalker, GOT fan i presume
> 
> Will give it a try at home later today.




But is form 26as mandatory



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

newbienz said:


> Hopefully in a year or so this will be resolved once and for all
> 
> The department is planning to reduce the number of different type of visas being issued at present from nearly 100 to just 10
> 
> Secondly the entire process will be automated and outsourced with the agency processing the application using artificial intelligence to weed out suspicious applications
> Only the final grant authority will be retained by the department
> 
> Future applicant better start making friends in Accenture and Cognizants of the IT service world
> 
> Cheers


Haha ok



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> Hope,expect,look forward....all such words I have deleted from my dictionary. LOL.
> 
> From the time I am into this process, I have only seen things going up :
> 1) Minimum eligible points from 60 to 65.
> 2) Invitation cutoff from 65-70 to 75-80 points.
> 3) Case officer allocation (IAC mail) from 2 weeks to 5-6 months.
> 4) Increase in skill assessment time.
> 5) Case officer turn around time increased,
> 
> Request you to remove 15 days grant time from your timeline, for the reason it may bring heart-attack like situation to some new applicant. ROFL



My grant time is actually still lower
I rounded it off due to previous request from well wishers

So tell me GunBun how much should I make it to ?
Don’t want a heart attack on my conscience 

Cheers


----------



## NB

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Haha ok
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing concrete as yet

I presume they will be the front runners to get the contract 

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yup!

A better estimate using immitracker data:

(total queue - your queue position) / [number of days since lodgement] = number of grants per day

then take [your queue position] / [number of grants per day] = days to grant.

If I do this I get 5.3 more months from today, while immitracker predicts I will get my grant in september.

Depressing!




Duncanwl1991 said:


> Same!
> 
> My trend tracking of possible September Grant/Contact slips further and further every day


----------



## Duncanwl1991

internationalcanuck said:


> Yup!
> 
> A better estimate using immitracker data:
> 
> (total queue - your queue position) / [number of days since lodgement] = number of grants per day
> 
> then take [your queue position] / [number of grants per day] = days to grant.
> 
> If I do this I get 5.3 more months from today, while immitracker predicts I will get my grant in september.
> 
> Depressing!


F***ing hell haha!

I was just basing it on people who submitted in Feb 18' starting to get approved this month..

So I was hoping April submission would work to September time :fingerscrossed:
Maybe a bit Optimistic! haha... 

I have count-up things sitting running for Months since submission and Days since submission ahaha!! 2 Months 3 Weeks 1 Day and Counting!!!!


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> My grant time is actually still lower
> I rounded it off due to previous request from well wishers
> 
> So tell me GunBun how much should I make it to ?
> Don’t want a heart attack on my conscience
> 
> Cheers


OMG NB, less than 15 days...Is it so 

I hope you have not submitted docs/paid fees after you have received grant. LOL 

With such an exceptional timeline, all your posts are just expressionless  but 100% meaningful.....how do you manage such a personality newbienz :clap2:

Actually, you should not put any no. of days. The quantity/quality of your posts speaks for themselves.

If I were in your shoes.....by now I would have been a millionaire in Oz, doing the same job professionally. lots of LOL


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> OMG NB, less than 15 days...Is it so
> 
> I hope you have not submitted docs/paid fees after you have received grant. LOL
> 
> With such an exceptional timeline, all your posts are just expressionless  but 100% meaningful.....how do you manage such a personality newbienz :clap2:
> 
> Actually, you should not put any no. of days. The quantity/quality of your posts speaks for themselves.
> 
> If I were in your shoes.....by now I would have been a millionaire in Oz, doing the same job professionally. lots of LOL


Hahahahaha


----------



## aswin4PR

newbienz said:


> Nothing concrete as yet
> 
> I presume they will be the front runners to get the contract
> 
> Cheers


I think they can provide the contract to us.. We could give it in a betted as we are the most used end users and know the actual pain... Even we can try to keep it as transparent as possible... Lol....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> OMG NB, less than 15 days...Is it so
> 
> I hope you have not submitted docs/paid fees after you have received grant. LOL
> 
> With such an exceptional timeline, all your posts are just expressionless  but 100% meaningful.....how do you manage such a personality newbienz :clap2:
> 
> Actually, you should not put any no. of days. The quantity/quality of your posts speaks for themselves.
> 
> If I were in your shoes.....by now I would have been a millionaire in Oz, doing the same job professionally. lots of LOL


This is not the first nor the last time I have been asked to go professional 

But I am happy in my job, which does not stress me any yet pays me in the top bracket for my profession 

My only grouse is that already talks are on to send me to a new destination 

I think my company wants me to break the record of World travellers also 

Cheers


----------



## kaanixir

this is actually a great sign ! No grants for 190 either ! They've been preparing for a massive batch'o grants for next week monday !! It's happening !!!
:flypig:
:flypig: :flypig:


----------



## sathish4sree

You all know what!!!! Received direct grant today for my family !!!!! 
Thanks to all your guidance and support!!!! Wish you all the success!!!


----------



## ajay_ghale

Vineethmarkonda said:


> But is form 26as mandatory
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't say it is Mandatory but it strengthens your proof of your employment as it is a Tax document.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

newbienz said:


> Nothing concrete as yet
> 
> 
> 
> I presume they will be the front runners to get the contract
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Just out of curiosity

I know in India many of govt projects are with TCS.

So do you know which it companies usually bag aus govt projects

Asking so as to get a better idea of Aussie it market



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JithuBi

luvjd said:


> For spouse/partner, form 47A is not required, AFAIK. It is for other dependents who are above 18,e.g. if you have kids who are above 18 and are dependent on you.


Thankyou for the reply.

@kaanixir and mohamedzaki, will try these tricks to adjust the file size.


----------



## wahajmeer

sathish4sree said:


> You all know what!!!! Received direct grant today for my family !!!!!
> Thanks to all your guidance and support!!!! Wish you all the success!!!


Congratulations!!

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## kaanixir

sathish4sree said:


> You all know what!!!! Received direct grant today for my family !!!!!
> Thanks to all your guidance and support!!!! Wish you all the success!!!


Niice. Congratz bruw


----------



## funkyninja

Curious to know if applying onshore is an advantage, and if claiming work experience points or having a partner automatically makes the processing time longer? 🤷🏻*♀

I’m entered with a higher education visa with a defacto parter, and am now on the graduate visa with my partner. I wonder if I providing the same proofs of relationship I did for the last two visas will be enough.


----------



## NB

funkyninja said:


> Curious to know if applying onshore is an advantage, and if claiming work experience points or having a partner automatically makes the processing time longer? 🤷🏻*♀
> 
> I’m entered with a higher education visa with a defacto parter, and am now on the graduate visa with my partner. I wonder if I providing the same proofs of relationship I did for the last two visas will be enough.


Each of the items that you mentioned requires that the CO tick it off before the grant is made

If you have provided impeccable evidence then it does not lead to delays, as I have seen in my case

Being onshore some say is faster as the applicant is already security vetted , but if it is true or not can never be proved either way

Cheers


----------



## funkyninja

newbienz said:


> Each of the items that you mentioned requires that the CO tick it off before the grant is made
> 
> 
> 
> If you have provided impeccable evidence then it does not lead to delays, as I have seen in my case
> 
> 
> 
> Being onshore some say is faster as the applicant is already security vetted , but if it is true or not can never be proved either way
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Cool. Thanks for the speedy reply as usual. I’ve applied now, we’ll just have to wait and see I suppose. Wishing for the best!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Such an optimist!
I think people say this every week! "NEXT WEEK THEY WILL BATCH PROCESS!"



kaanixir said:


> this is actually a great sign ! No grants for 190 either ! They've been preparing for a massive batch'o grants for next week monday !! It's happening !!!
> :flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig:


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



sathish4sree said:


> You all know what!!!! Received direct grant today for my family !!!!!
> Thanks to all your guidance and support!!!! Wish you all the success!!!


----------



## sujas

Dear All- what is the forum for post grant queries? Experts- please direct me to the link- had a query about IED- whether any state( including tasmania) can be chosen for initial entry or not. 

Wishing everyone waiting a speedy grant!!


----------



## austaspirant

sathish4sree said:


> You all know what!!!! Received direct grant today for my family !!!!!
> Thanks to all your guidance and support!!!! Wish you all the success!!!


Congrats!


----------



## bssanthosh47

sathish4sree said:


> You all know what!!!! Received direct grant today for my family !!!!!
> Thanks to all your guidance and support!!!! Wish you all the success!!!


pretty awesome  congrats


----------



## ssvk2018

congrats.!. can't see your entire signature. can you please tell me your lodge date?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## skt001

*Need help*

Hi I am new to this forum, I got my grant yesterday for me and my family. IED specified in the grant letter is 25th July 2018. I have received one more separate letter with the grant email.
Is this IED waiver, friends please help. I have only 2 weeks to plan for my travel. 

Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa, for
the following visa holders:
XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.

Time line below:
ANZSCO: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
EOI lodged with 70 Points
Invited: 12th Jul-17 
Lodged: 13th Jul 2017 
Added new born in Oct 2017
Grant : 11 July 2018
IED :25 July 2018
lane:Soon


----------



## Binnie

Today I got CO contact asking for scan photocopy on my passport.


----------



## austaspirant

Binnie said:


> Today I got CO contact asking for scan photocopy on my passport.


Hope, you will get your grant soon, please update in immitracker too!


----------



## JHubble

Binnie said:


> Today I got CO contact asking for scan photocopy on my passport.


When is your lodgement date.


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> Such an optimist!
> I think people say this every week! "NEXT WEEK THEY WILL BATCH PROCESS!"


We will see, hopefully they will run it later and like last year hundreds grants will be reported a day...


----------



## mSwKaNa

JithuBi said:


> Hi... Does any one have the unencrypted format of Form 80?
> The file is almost 9MB after its filled and printed to PDF.
> 
> How did you guys upload Form 80?


Please use adobe acrobat DC reader, you can answer all the questions directly an sign the document using "Fill and Sign" option.

Please first fill everything and then sign. Afer you sign the doc you will not be able to edit.

Using this method the files are light. you can use the same process for all secured forms.


----------



## andreyx108b

mSwKaNa said:


> Please use adobe acrobat DC reader, you can answer all the questions directly an sign the document using "Fill and Sign" option.
> 
> Please first fill everything and then sign. Afer you sign the doc you will not be able to edit.
> 
> Using this method the files are light. you can use the same process for all secured forms.


or to use foxit reader


----------



## mohdjahangir

andreyx108b said:


> We will see, hopefully they will run it later and like last year hundreds grants will be reported a day...


Currently, the pattern is something like this..

No grant for 3-5 days(they work on cases) and then at the start of every week 30-40 grants appears over 2-3 days.

Let's hope everyone will get the grant soon


----------



## sathish4sree

ssvk2018 said:


> congrats.!. can't see your entire signature. can you please tell me your lodge date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


ANZSCO: 261313
ACS Applied: 26-Jul-2017
ACS Result: 04-Sep-2017
EOI Submitted (189) 60pts: 11-Sep-2017
EOI Updated (189) 65pts: 15-Nov-2017
EOI Updated (189) 75pts: 22-Jan-2018
EOI Invitation: 6-Feb-2018
Visa Lodged: 19-Feb-2018
Direct Grant: 12-Jul-2018
ITA: 17-Feb-2019
Point-Age(30)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)/Spouse(5) = 75 points


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations! What your nationality? What country did you apply to?



skt001 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, I got my grant yesterday for me and my family. IED specified in the grant letter is 25th July 2018. I have received one more separate letter with the grant email.
> Is this IED waiver, friends please help. I have only 2 weeks to plan for my travel.
> 
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa, for
> the following visa holders:
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> 
> Time line below:
> ANZSCO: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EOI lodged with 70 Points
> Invited: 12th Jul-17
> Lodged: 13th Jul 2017
> Added new born in Oct 2017
> Grant : 11 July 2018
> IED :25 July 2018
> lane:Soon


----------



## andreyx108b

sathish4sree said:


> ANZSCO: 261313
> ACS Applied: 26-Jul-2017
> ACS Result: 04-Sep-2017
> EOI Submitted (189) 60pts: 11-Sep-2017
> EOI Updated (189) 65pts: 15-Nov-2017
> EOI Updated (189) 75pts: 22-Jan-2018
> EOI Invitation: 6-Feb-2018
> Visa Lodged: 19-Feb-2018
> Direct Grant: 12-Jul-2018
> ITA: 17-Feb-2019
> Point-Age(30)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)/Spouse(5) = 75 points


Congrats!


----------



## Binnie

Hi skt001
Is your IED according to medical or pcc?


----------



## avma

austaspirant said:


> congrats mate!


thanks.....


----------



## avma

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats & Congrats !! (you have 2 profiles on Immitracker )


Thanks Gunbun....hopefully you will receive your grant soon and then we can catch up in Australia......


----------



## avma

Hi everyone,

Need some help, my IED is 5th Sept'2018, so planning a short visit by the end of August'2018, and plan to move permanently by end of 2019.....

So, do i have to register for medical, insurance or anything similar.....


----------



## shekar.ym

sathish4sree said:


> You all know what!!!! Received direct grant today for my family !!!!!
> Thanks to all your guidance and support!!!! Wish you all the success!!!


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

skt001 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, I got my grant yesterday for me and my family. IED specified in the grant letter is 25th July 2018. I have received one more separate letter with the grant email.
> Is this IED waiver, friends please help. I have only 2 weeks to plan for my travel.
> 
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa, for
> the following visa holders:
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> 
> Time line below:
> ANZSCO: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EOI lodged with 70 Points
> Invited: 12th Jul-17
> Lodged: 13th Jul 2017
> Added new born in Oct 2017
> Grant : 11 July 2018
> IED :25 July 2018
> lane:Soon


congrats and good luck


----------



## kaanixir

Binnie said:


> Today I got CO contact asking for scan photocopy on my passport.


This is important.. wait a sec..

Why did this happen ? You scanned original passport photo page properly and everything was right ??

And CO is asking for a photocopy of the original scan, certified ? Or ??


----------



## Binnie

Dear bro 
They ask to coloured copy of passport that's it, nothing suspicious. Might be some pages are not clear. Even my agent told me that he had attached jpg copy not in pdf , may be that is the reason. Hope you find answer for your investigation or wait wait for your query.


----------



## NB

avma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need some help, my IED is 5th Sept'2018, so planning a short visit by the end of August'2018, and plan to move permanently by end of 2019.....
> 
> So, do i have to register for medical, insurance or anything similar.....


Nope

You can do all those when you are here for good

Cheers


----------



## SanaaH

skt001 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, I got my grant yesterday for me and my family. IED specified in the grant letter is 25th July 2018. I have received one more separate letter with the grant email.
> Is this IED waiver, friends please help. I have only 2 weeks to plan for my travel.
> 
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa, for
> the following visa holders:
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> 
> Time line below:
> ANZSCO: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EOI lodged with 70 Points
> Invited: 12th Jul-17
> Lodged: 13th Jul 2017
> Added new born in Oct 2017
> Grant : 11 July 2018
> IED :25 July 2018
> lane:Soon


Hi there,

Congratulations on your grant ))))))

Based on the wording itself, it might not be an IED waiver. Maybe they sent it you as a precaution because your IED date is in less than 2 weeks?

I found a link on condition 8504, but I can't share it cause I'm a newbie on expat forum. :sorry:

I reckon you should try contacting a migration agent or immigration themselves for clarification.

Hopefully someone here has a bit more experience with IED waivers and condition 8504.


----------



## kaanixir

I wonder if CO would ask me for evidence of health insurance, even though it's not part of my document list. 

I heard in some cases for people that bridge from a previous visa with insurance requirements are asked to upload evidence of health insurance. But in my case my visa ended and I've applied from offshore, without a bridge. Still though, they can see my previous visas on form 80, would they ask me for it ?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Onshore visas are processed faster, if you submitted all the required documents, I wouldn't worry about it. Everyone here is just paranoid about every question from a CO, and doesn't want their grant delayed by 6 months. 


kaanixir said:


> I wonder if CO would ask me for evidence of health insurance, even though it's not part of my document list.
> 
> I heard in some cases for people that bridge from a previous visa with insurance requirements are asked to upload evidence of health insurance. But in my case my visa ended and I've applied from offshore, without a bridge. Still though, they can see my previous visas on form 80, would they ask me for it ?


----------



## chaith11

Hi All,
A question... wat are d chances of 65 points logging now getting a invite this year for ancso 261313.
Thanks
Chaitra


----------



## andreyx108b

chaith11 said:


> Hi All,
> A question... wat are d chances of 65 points logging now getting a invite this year for ancso 261313.
> Thanks
> Chaitra


low.


----------



## chaith11

is there any extra points for masters completed in US?


----------



## rahulpop1

chaith11 said:


> is there any extra points for masters completed in US?


No

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

chaith11 said:


> is there any extra points for masters completed in US?


Masters, bachelor from anywhere fetch the same points..


----------



## umsal

hi

am applying for acs , should i need to attach extra documents other than employment reference letter like payslip , salary certificate ?

should i need to upload all in color or black and white is enough ?

what is current processing time for acs ?
any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## santhoshpkumar

chaith11 said:


> Hi All,
> A question... wat are d chances of 65 points logging now getting a invite this year for ancso 261313.
> Thanks
> Chaitra


extremely low to nil for 189, as of the current trend


----------



## santhoshpkumar

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> am applying for acs , should i need to attach extra documents other than employment reference letter like payslip , salary certificate ?
> 
> should i need to upload all in color or black and white is enough ?
> 
> what is current processing time for acs ?
> any help will be highly appreciated


Probably shuld move to the invite and acs thread, thsi tread is for discussion on the visa logged, but as a quick reply current acs time is 6-8 weeks,

Main documents are you degree certificates and R&R offer letter, also if i remember correctly they need to be notariased as necessary.


----------



## NB

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> am applying for acs , should i need to attach extra documents other than employment reference letter like payslip , salary certificate ?
> 
> should i need to upload all in color or black and white is enough ?
> 
> what is current processing time for acs ?
> any help will be highly appreciated


Do not attach any extra documents other then those asked by ACS in their website 

Better to Scan in colour but with low DPI to ensure that each file is less then 3 MB
I hope you are aware you have get the documents notarised before uploading them 

Current wait time is around 6-8 weeks

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

andreyx108b said:


> We will see, hopefully they will run it later and like last year hundreds grants will be reported a day...


Hi Andreyx,

The chances of bulk grants i.e. hundreds/day is very low this year until now.

Last year when they did it in Sep, before that July (29 grants, ~1.3/WD) was a silent month. Its like - In July 2017, out of a team of 50 CO's , they allocated 2-3 CO to deliver those 29 grants & remaining 47 CO's focused to prepare the heap of 650 grants.

July 2018 - The first two weeks itself reported 51 grants and the extrapolation would be around 110-120 grants by the end of July. There seems to be no room for that bulk grant preparation until now.

With the drastic increase in applicants applying for Aus PR, the invitation cutoff moved from 65-70 to 75-80 points, this is purely merit based / logical / self-explanatory.

However, with the drastic decrease in invite count from 2000 to 600....there is a reverse increase in processing time around 6-7 months. This is seriously illogical. 

In my opinion, this is another way of giving message to the world that Australian immigration process is not a cakewalk. The grant numbers these days are manipulated ones and it cannot be correlated to DHA's efficiency, automation, process,etc.


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Andreyx,
> 
> The chances of bulk grants i.e. hundreds/day is very low this year until now.
> 
> Last year when they did it in Sep, before that July (29 grants, ~1.3/WD) was a silent month. Its like - In July 2017, out of a team of 50 CO's , they allocated 2-3 CO to deliver those 29 grants & remaining 47 CO's focused to prepare the heap of 650 grants.
> 
> July 2018 - The first two weeks itself reported 51 grants and the extrapolation would be around 110-120 grants by the end of July. There seems to be no room for that bulk grant preparation until now.
> 
> With the drastic increase in applicants applying for Aus PR, the invitation cutoff moved from 65-70 to 75-80 points, this is purely merit based / logical / self-explanatory.
> 
> However, with the drastic decrease in invite count from 2000 to 600....there is a reverse increase in processing time around 6-7 months. This is seriously illogical.
> 
> In my opinion, this is another way of giving message to the world that Australian immigration process is not a cakewalk. The grant numbers these days are manipulated ones and it cannot be correlated to DHA's efficiency, automation, process,etc.


makes sense... but still a lot of applicants are waiting, maybe they will process them quickly... and return to 3 months priocessing SLA... hopes die last.


----------



## chi204

our source of information is ImmiTracker and our buddies reporting in the forum. That number is anywhere between 5 to 10 % month to month basis out of all invitations issued (especially from Dec-17).

We can't say they are not working. At least someone reported a grant in 190 thread 

btw, we don't know productivity of CO so can't estimate the number of COs working. If we guess that a CO takes one full day to assess and release the grant; then we need 150+ CO to release grants for the 2017-18 year.


----------



## avma

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> You can do all those when you are here for good
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.....


----------



## spirecode

avma said:


> Thanks.....


guys, now that last week was in invitation, will inivitation happen once or twice every month and dates please?


----------



## Shoryuken

Hi, I am a newbie here,Was lurking around for some weeks,Decided to join the forum and part of the discussions and support while waiting for the Grant.
Short intro while i get rights to update my profile:
233411(Electronics Engineer)-PTE-26/02/2018 90,90,90,90 ! EA assesment,Skillselect -24/04/2018 !Invite-09/05/2018 ! Lodged-12/05/2018

I like the way discussions are held here, its a nice support and members discuss informative things and scenarios.
However i don't understand the assumptions about visa processing times member associate themselves with.On a practical note,Dept has a clearly advised its 8-9 months.So why crib before 9 month 1 day.If we get it in 5-6-7 months its bonus but not an entitlement for sure.
By my measure all the COs are doing fantastic job in processing majority of applications in 6-7 months rather than taking 9 months 'they' are entitled to take.


----------



## bruno1

Hi all,

Been a silent observer, but I'm going insane over the wait.

Invite: 20-Dec-17
Applied: 20-Dec-17 
All docs (Including Medical): 27-Dec-17
Immi commence email: 25-May-18

No contacts so far.. I'm losing my mind...


----------



## chi204

Shoryuken said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here,Was lurking around for some weeks,Decided to join the forum and part of the discussions and support while waiting for the Grant.
> Short intro while i get rights to update my profile:
> 233411(Electronics Engineer)-PTE-26/02/2018 90,90,90,90 ! EA assesment,Skillselect -24/04/2018 !Invite-09/05/2018 ! Lodged-12/05/2018
> 
> I like the way discussions are held here, its a nice support and members discuss informative things and scenarios.
> However i don't understand the assumptions about visa processing times member associate themselves with.On a practical note,Dept has a clearly advised its 8-9 months.So why crib before 9 month 1 day.If we get it in 5-6-7 months its bonus but not an entitlement for sure.
> By my measure all the COs are doing fantastic job in processing majority of applications in 6-7 months rather than taking 9 months 'they' are entitled to take.


nobody is cursing COs or washing fish on their head. Its all about eagerness and excitement that makes people nervous as their G-day approaches.


----------



## Shoryuken

chi204 said:


> nobody is cursing COs or washing fish on their head. Its all about eagerness and excitement that makes people nervous as their G-day approaches.


Washing fish part cracked me up!! Please don't take wrongly
I didn't mean about cursing COs, What i am highlighting is the way the time frame for G-day is set in minds doesn't corresponds to practicality.For example a person having 5 companies in his work experience cannot have same processing time as someone having 2 companies.There can be many more complexities like relationship,name changes etc.
Just imagine just one person getting wrongly vetoed,I do technical reviews i know how taxing it is.A general sense is to wait 3 more days and analyze more than to pass the design with doubts in mind.
PS: i dont work at DIBP


----------



## masterblaster81

bruno1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been a silent observer, but I'm going insane over the wait.
> 
> Invite: 20-Dec-17
> Applied: 20-Dec-17
> All docs (Including Medical): 27-Dec-17
> Immi commence email: 25-May-18
> 
> No contacts so far.. I'm losing my mind...



waiting for 9+ months... EV done in April ... still waiting and waiting.... that what we can do.... 

I hope this waiting game ends soon. 

Regards


----------



## chi204

Shoryuken said:


> Washing fish part cracked me up!! Please don't take wrongly
> I didn't mean about cursing COs, What i am highlighting is the way the time frame for G-day is set in minds doesn't corresponds to practicality.For example a person having 5 companies in his work experience cannot have same processing time as someone having 2 companies.There can be many more complexities like relationship,name changes etc.
> Just imagine just one person getting wrongly vetoed,I do technical reviews i know how taxing it is.A general sense is to wait 3 more days and analyze more than to pass the design with doubts in mind.
> PS: i dont work at DIBP


nevermind. I am not intending to harm. I wish more people join the forum, do open discussion as well as update their case in ImmiTracker so that we have informed the conversation. DHA timeline is a safe estimate and they do work faster than what they announce. So people would be obviously curious with their case. For example, GUNBUN is active nowadays and we can sense his feelings. Imagine, somebody who submitted his/her application at the same time and got a grant in May, and he has not. 
I wish he receives his grant asap :clap2:


----------



## internationalcanuck

Finally the government is admitting they have actually cut immigration levels and it's actually more than previously estimated..... https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_5808586153001


----------



## Shoryuken

chi204 said:


> nevermind. I am not intending to harm. I wish more people join the forum, do open discussion as well as update their case in ImmiTracker so that we have informed the conversation. DHA timeline is a safe estimate and they do work faster than what they announce. So people would be obviously curious with their case. For example, GUNBUN is active nowadays and we can sense his feelings. Imagine, somebody who submitted his/her application at the same time and got a grant in May, and he has not.
> I wish he receives his grant asap :clap2:


I wish so too for GunBun and for everyone that they get visa grant as per their expectations.
I added my case to immitracker and noticed you are nearby on 9/05/2018,I feel being evangelized:tongue1: .This tracker thing is addictive and I might end up utilizing my weekend.


----------



## Ausysdhome

*CO contacted...Further evidence of employment needed to be submitted*

Hi Friends,

Today I was contacted by CO from GSM Adelaide. In the pdf letter, I have been asked to provide - Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letterhead.

Also the letter says that I can provide employment references, contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates, superannuation information.

---------------

I had provided all the available proofs. i.e. each month's payslips for last 15 years, tax returns, PF letter from company. 

But now they are asking for employment reference letter on company letterhead. I don't know if my company would provide one. Many indian companies don't. Has any one got such a letter from CO...If yes, what did you do?

Thanks.


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here,Was lurking around for some weeks,Decided to join the forum and part of the discussions and support while waiting for the Grant.
> Short intro while i get rights to update my profile:
> 233411(Electronics Engineer)-PTE-26/02/2018 90,90,90,90 ! EA assesment,Skillselect -24/04/2018 !Invite-09/05/2018 ! Lodged-12/05/2018
> 
> I like the way discussions are held here, its a nice support and members discuss informative things and scenarios.
> However i don't understand the assumptions about visa processing times member associate themselves with.On a practical note,Dept has a clearly advised its 8-9 months.So why crib before 9 month 1 day.If we get it in 5-6-7 months its bonus but not an entitlement for sure.
> By my measure all the COs are doing fantastic job in processing majority of applications in 6-7 months rather than taking 9 months 'they' are entitled to take.


Welcome Shoryuken !!

Just a small clarification here: 
Every month CO work at their pace (according to DHA guidelines) & at the end of the month whatever may be the time taken to deliver grants till that date becomes "Processing Time" & it reflects universally in our live Immi Account.

In reality CO are never supposed,destined,entitled to work in this timeframe.

For e.g. In Mar-2017, 189 processing time was 4-6 months. In Jan-2018, 5-8 months. A month back 8-11 months. currently 8-9 months.

someone here from Aug/Sep/Oct/Nov-17, when they lodged may have seen their initial processing time as 5-7 months which is already elapsed & they are still waiting for grant.


----------



## GUNBUN

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I was contacted by CO from GSM Adelaide. In the pdf letter, I have been asked to provide - Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letterhead.
> 
> Also the letter says that I can provide employment references, contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates, superannuation information.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> I had provided all the available proofs. i.e. each month's payslips for last 15 years, tax returns, PF letter from company.
> 
> But now they are asking for employment reference letter on company letterhead. I don't know if my company would provide one. Many indian companies don't. Has any one got such a letter from CO...If yes, what did you do?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi,

I have seen such cases in forum but don't remember the user name.

I guess you have initially given stat. declaration. The person who signed SD is currently employed in your company or left.

Is there anything suspicious in your stat. declaration or anything contradictory which may have made CO think that it is not trustworthy.

Approach your company HR again, if they are reluctant to give same......request to give this statement in writing that your company policies does not allow them to give such reference letters.

And wait for advice from seniors.


----------



## Proud_Heart

Could anybody please help me with this? this is the second time to post about this query, I hope I get some help this time.

I've written my (first name) only as my (given names) in the application then I was advised to write it exactly as my passport (with middle names included in the given names)

So, I've filled in Form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answer).
I've explained why I've written my given names incorrectly in the first place (I didn't understand what the term means exactly, so I've written only my first unique name that isn't shared by other members of the family as in Australia) and I requested correction of the given names.

Incorrect: Moutaz
Correct: Moutaz Fouad Mahmoude (as in passport & other documents)

*Is this going to undermine my application?
*


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I was contacted by CO from GSM Adelaide. In the pdf letter, I have been asked to provide - Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letterhead.
> 
> Also the letter says that I can provide employment references, contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates, superannuation information.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> I had provided all the available proofs. i.e. each month's payslips for last 15 years, tax returns, PF letter from company.
> 
> But now they are asking for employment reference letter on company letterhead. I don't know if my company would provide one. Many indian companies don't. Has any one got such a letter from CO...If yes, what did you do?
> 
> Thanks.


With respect to company refernce letter, all you need is a letter indicateing your employee of so and so company and been woring here since and your employ id is etc etc. So what I and other have done is you can request for a reference letter for applying for a loan or applying for a distance learning universisty and ask for a referene letter. No compnay can say I cant give a employee reference letter. R and R letter I can understadn but if it is the reference letter that you are talking about it should be easy.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

Looking for some advice here members!

So my VISA Submission Date is lodged as April 20th.
I then uploaded all my documents over the next couple of days and my medical was uploaded on April 23rd.

I have just had a wee thought about some of the Statement Letters from Previous Companies i have worked for for proof of employment.

My old managers have since left the companies - So the Letter Heads on the Paper are for their new companies - Stating i worked with them at old/previous companies.

I was going to get in touch with the original companies HR (Will be easy as i know them personally) and get some Correct Company Headed Letters drafted to confirm i worked there and also confirm that the old managers worked there too.

Now we are in July - If i upload these documents this week.

Will i be pushed back in the line?

It state 8-9 Months From Submission - However will this effect my waiting time if i upload now?

Cheers!!!


----------



## aswin4PR

You have to write an email with To as HR and CC your manager with the roles and responsibilities of you while working with the company and ask them to provide the same on letter head asking them do the needful for visa approval.

I am sure most of them will give. I got it from all my four companies for that. If at all they are reluctant to provide get the email reply from them on the same to assure the CO that you have given every possible try but the management is not willing to provide. Having the written proof is mandate.

Note: you have to provide the details of your roles and responsibilities in the format that you need. They woukd simply give the print out and sign and send back in most cases..
You should ask your manager in CC to confirm your roles and responsibilities while working with them. Then only the HR will provide you with the needful letter.

And needless to say, those roles and responsibilities should match the ones that you sent by reference letters during your ACS Valuation.

Hope this helps.


Ausysdhome said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I was contacted by CO from GSM Adelaide. In the pdf letter, I have been asked to provide - Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letterhead.
> 
> Also the letter says that I can provide employment references, contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates, superannuation information.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> I had provided all the available proofs. i.e. each month's payslips for last 15 years, tax returns, PF letter from company.
> 
> But now they are asking for employment reference letter on company letterhead. I don't know if my company would provide one. Many indian companies don't. Has any one got such a letter from CO...If yes, what did you do?
> 
> Thanks.


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Stronger vetting is behind the lower immigration numbers.... the increased vetting probably is what is also causing the extended processing times despite lower numbers....
See the link below:
https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_5808851465001


----------



## mohamedzaki

internationalcanuck said:


> Stronger vetting is behind the lower immigration numbers.... the increased vetting probably is what is also causing the extended processing times despite lower numbers....
> See the link below:
> https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_5808851465001



I can understand that vetting can cause long processing times but how will it affect numbers of immigrants ? too little candidates are being invited in the first place.


----------



## NB

mohamedzaki said:


> I can understand that vetting can cause long processing times but how will it affect numbers of immigrants ? too little candidates are being invited in the first place.


There is a huge backlog of applicants even with the reduced invites
So there is no dearth of applications available for processing if a CO is free

The bottleneck is the delay in processing the applications due to increased scrutiny and reduced manpower 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

So.. No grants today.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

santhoshpkumar said:


> With respect to company refernce letter, all you need is a letter indicateing your employee of so and so company and been woring here since and your employ id is etc etc. So what I and other have done is you can request for a reference letter for applying for a loan or applying for a distance learning universisty and ask for a referene letter. No compnay can say I cant give a employee reference letter. R and R letter I can understadn but if it is the reference letter that you are talking about it should be easy.




Thanks Santhosh...actually the CO wants R n R on the reference letter.



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

GUNBUN said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen such cases in forum but don't remember the user name.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you have initially given stat. declaration. The person who signed SD is currently employed in your company or left.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything suspicious in your stat. declaration or anything contradictory which may have made CO think that it is not trustworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Approach your company HR again, if they are reluctant to give same......request to give this statement in writing that your company policies does not allow them to give such reference letters.
> 
> 
> 
> And wait for advice from seniors.




Thanks Gunbun. I had provided everything from my side...also in SD clearly mentioned R n R. I will have to approach the HR...actually I am here in US on H1B visa and my extension is due...if my company comes to know about my intentions they might not do the extension. Any how I will have to take a step now.



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

aswin4PR said:


> You have to write an email with To as HR and CC your manager with the roles and responsibilities of you while working with the company and ask them to provide the same on letter head asking them do the needful for visa approval.
> 
> I am sure most of them will give. I got it from all my four companies for that. If at all they are reluctant to provide get the email reply from them on the same to assure the CO that you have given every possible try but the management is not willing to provide. Having the written proof is mandate.
> 
> Note: you have to provide the details of your roles and responsibilities in the format that you need. They woukd simply give the print out and sign and send back in most cases..
> You should ask your manager in CC to confirm your roles and responsibilities while working with them. Then only the HR will provide you with the needful letter.
> 
> And needless to say, those roles and responsibilities should match the ones that you sent by reference letters during your ACS Valuation.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk




Thanks aswin4pr. I think I will have to try this way. I know some of my friends who were employed with our company and they were denied such letter even for filing GC after they moved out. Only problem I have is that my H1B extension is due and if I approach HR for this letter it might jeopardize the extension. Thanks.



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syed imran

Proud_Heart said:


> Could anybody please help me with this? this is the second time to post about this query, I hope I get some help this time.
> 
> I've written my (first name) only as my (given names) in the application then I was advised to write it exactly as my passport (with middle names included in the given names)
> 
> So, I've filled in Form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answer).
> I've explained why I've written my given names incorrectly in the first place (I didn't understand what the term means exactly, so I've written only my first unique name that isn't shared by other members of the family as in Australia) and I requested correction of the given names.
> 
> Incorrect: Moutaz
> Correct: Moutaz Fouad Mahmoude (as in passport & other documents)
> 
> *Is this going to undermine my application?
> *



As far as i know, the family name and last name in the application should be exactly same as in your passport. However If you don't have a family name/sur name and have only given name in the passport, then you've to fill it in the family name field in application. This was the same case with me. I had only given name in the passport while sur name was blank. I think you have done the right thing by filling form 1023. I don't think there will be any issue/delays because of it. CO will anyways have access to your passport/other docs to verify.

Cheers,
Imran


----------



## umsal

hi

Do ACS mandatorily call and verify with the company , as my manager is not friendly , am worried a bit , could anyone help me with the process


----------



## umsal

hi ,

if i want to claim another 5 points for work experience , should i again do ACS and want to pay the fees again for assessment , any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## p4karthikeyan

umsal said:


> hi ,
> 
> if i want to claim another 5 points for work experience , should i again do ACS and want to pay the fees again for assessment , any help will be highly appreciated


On your previous question - ACS would not do verification, verification is mostly done when lodging the VISA. 

On your +5 points, what do you mean you want to claim 5 more points? If you have submitted all documents + info correctly, you would get the points you qualify for. Please give more details on what this +5 points you are talking about !!


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Australia’s migration rates the lowest they’ve been in 10 years

AUSTRALIA’s migration rate is the lowest it’s been in 10 years, largely due to Peter Dutton and the way the Department of Home Affairs has cracked down on “fraudulent” migrants.

https://amp.news.com.au/lifestyle/r...4e43e177?utm_source=quora&utm_medium=referral


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Did anyone who lodged visa application in June 2018 get a grant or any contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Did anyone who lodged visa application in June 2018 get a grant or any contact?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such cases are one in thousands 

Cheers


----------



## NB

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> Do ACS mandatorily call and verify with the company , as my manager is not friendly , am worried a bit , could anyone help me with the process


I am presuming that you have already applied for grant 
The employer verification is random 
It all depends on the Co based on whether he is satisfied or not with the evidence you have provided 

One can never predict if ev will be done or not in a particular case

You have to be prepared assuming that the ev will be done

Cheers


----------



## NB

umsal said:


> hi ,
> 
> if i want to claim another 5 points for work experience , should i again do ACS and want to pay the fees again for assessment , any help will be highly appreciated


See my opening post on my thread
my 2 bits on my pr journey 

Cheers


----------



## NB

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Looking for some advice here members!
> 
> So my VISA Submission Date is lodged as April 20th.
> I then uploaded all my documents over the next couple of days and my medical was uploaded on April 23rd.
> 
> I have just had a wee thought about some of the Statement Letters from Previous Companies i have worked for for proof of employment.
> 
> My old managers have since left the companies - So the Letter Heads on the Paper are for their new companies - Stating i worked with them at old/previous companies.
> 
> I was going to get in touch with the original companies HR (Will be easy as i know them personally) and get some Correct Company Headed Letters drafted to confirm i worked there and also confirm that the old managers worked there too.
> 
> Now we are in July - If i upload these documents this week.
> 
> Will i be pushed back in the line?
> 
> It state 8-9 Months From Submission - However will this effect my waiting time if i upload now?
> 
> Cheers!!!


If I were in your shoes, I would upload the fresh hr letters irrespective of whether I am pushed back down the line or not

Better late then getting a NJL

Then of course I am a very timid applicant and a sticker for rules, 

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> Shoryuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a newbie here,Was lurking around for some weeks,Decided to join the forum and part of the discussions and support while waiting for the Grant.
> Short intro while i get rights to update my profile:
> 233411(Electronics Engineer)-PTE-26/02/2018 90,90,90,90 ! EA assesment,Skillselect -24/04/2018 !Invite-09/05/2018 ! Lodged-12/05/2018
> 
> I like the way discussions are held here, its a nice support and members discuss informative things and scenarios.
> However i don't understand the assumptions about visa processing times member associate themselves with.On a practical note,Dept has a clearly advised its 8-9 months.So why crib before 9 month 1 day.If we get it in 5-6-7 months its bonus but not an entitlement for sure.
> By my measure all the COs are doing fantastic job in processing majority of applications in 6-7 months rather than taking 9 months 'they' are entitled to take.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Shoryuken !!
> 
> Just a small clarification here:
> Every month CO work at their pace (according to DHA guidelines) & at the end of the month whatever may be the time taken to deliver grants till that date becomes "Processing Time" & it reflects universally in our live Immi Account.
> 
> In reality CO are never supposed,destined,entitled to work in this timeframe.
> 
> For e.g. In Mar-2017, 189 processing time was 4-6 months. In Jan-2018, 5-8 months. A month back 8-11 months. currently 8-9 months.
> 
> someone here from Aug/Sep/Oct/Nov-17, when they lodged may have seen their initial processing time as 5-7 months which is already elapsed & they are still waiting for grant.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome.
Exactly my POV,processing time cannot be same /fixed due to various reasons and variance should be low.
Only hope now for people who lodged after 22 Jan is that number of invites were low so applications will be processed faster , But trends suggest otherwise.


----------



## Shoryuken

I remember reading a post that mentioned thatIndian consulate character certificate wasn’t accepted by CO as Police clearance.
Anyone have an update on that issue?
Has anyone recieved successful grant based on above document.

One more thing to share:
————————————————
PERTH: A tourist was kicked out of Australia on Friday (Jul 13) after videos showing "extreme sexual depravity and horrific violence" were found on his phone during a routine baggage check at Perth International Airport.
—————————————————-
I guess the phones are randomly checked during immigration for unsuitable content.


----------



## K90ML

Hi,

I got my overseas Police Clearance(Sri Lanka) and it's been 6 months now.I have lodge my file last week and my agent said it is valid for 12 months.But, I called to the SL Police Department and asked they said it is only valid for 6 months.
Can anybody clarify me please? How long is overseas police clearance valid for?

Thanks


----------



## NB

Shoryuken said:


> I remember reading a post that mentioned thatIndian consulate character certificate wasn’t accepted by CO as Police clearance.
> Anyone have an update on that issue?
> Has anyone recieved successful grant based on above document.
> 
> One more thing to share:
> ————————————————
> PERTH: A tourist was kicked out of Australia on Friday (Jul 13) after videos showing "extreme sexual depravity and horrific violence" were found on his phone during a routine baggage check at Perth International Airport.
> —————————————————-
> I guess the phones are randomly checked during immigration for unsuitable content.


I have travelled , worked and lived in many many countries and obtained PCC also from the consulate / high commission including Australia for visas

I have never faced any problems
Moreover, I have never heard of the Indian consulate issuing character certificate
I have always applied and got PCC which have always been accepted 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

vijgin said:


> Anyone got invite for the financial year 2018 for ANZCO 261312(Developer Programmer) with 70 Points?




No. Cut-off for 189 was 75.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## umsal

p4karthikeyan said:


> On your previous question - ACS would not do verification, verification is mostly done when lodging the VISA.
> 
> On your +5 points, what do you mean you want to claim 5 more points? If you have submitted all documents + info correctly, you would get the points you qualify for. Please give more details on what this +5 points you are talking about !!



actually i will lose 5 points on age from january , I studied electronics and communication engineering ,having 11 years experience as software engineer , i don't know will they deduct 2 or 4 years by ACS, if they deduct 4 years i will only get 10 points and in next year june i will be 12 years of experience . so for getting 15 points should i need to get ACS Done again and pay the fees , 

thank you so much for your previous reply , any guidance will help me a lot


----------



## umsal

actually i will lose 5 points on age from january , I studied electronics and communication engineering ,having 11 years experience as software engineer , i don't know will they deduct 2 or 4 years by ACS, if they deduct 4 years i will only get 10 points and in next year june i will be 12 years of experience . so for getting 15 points should i need to get ACS Done again and pay the fees , 

thank you so much for your previous reply , any guidance will help me a lot


----------



## Minkuziii

I am on the same boat....lodged 10th dec front uploaded all docs....immi commencement 25th may....no update yet.



bruno1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been a silent observer, but I'm going insane over the wait.
> 
> Invite: 20-Dec-17
> Applied: 20-Dec-17
> All docs (Including Medical): 27-Dec-17
> Immi commence email: 25-May-18
> 
> No contacts so far.. I'm losing my mind...


----------



## Minkuziii

Even i called up the number provided by NB....they given me standard ans....that global processing time is 8-9 months...if anything else required on my application co will contact me....till then i have to wait...



Minkuziii said:


> I am on the same boat....lodged 10th dec front uploaded all docs....immi commencement 25th may....no update yet.
> 
> 
> 
> bruno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Been a silent observer, but I'm going insane over the wait.
> 
> Invite: 20-Dec-17
> Applied: 20-Dec-17
> All docs (Including Medical): 27-Dec-17
> Immi commence email: 25-May-18
> 
> No contacts so far.. I'm losing my mind...
Click to expand...


----------



## santhoshpkumar

umsal said:


> actually i will lose 5 points on age from january , I studied electronics and communication engineering ,having 11 years experience as software engineer , i don't know will they deduct 2 or 4 years by ACS, if they deduct 4 years i will only get 10 points and in next year june i will be 12 years of experience . so for getting 15 points should i need to get ACS Done again and pay the fees ,
> 
> thank you so much for your previous reply , any guidance will help me a lot


No you don't have to get it reassessed, since you will be on the same job and company while entering the details leaves the end date a blank.

And I am guessing you will loose 4 years, given the major and the nature of job is not the same.


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose

This doesnt sound good..
I lodged on 20th jan and received commencement mail on 29th june..
Looks like I will have to wait for another 2 months minimum to get an update..


----------



## Khushbu107

Hi Experts,

Can anyone tell me what is the difference between "Certificate of Identity" and "Document of Identity"?

Under which drop down shall I upload Form 1221 for myself and spouse?

Under which document type shall Employer Reference Letters be uploaded, "Work Reference" or "Letter/Statement - Business/Employer"?














Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> I remember reading a post that mentioned thatIndian consulate character certificate wasn’t accepted by CO as Police clearance.
> Anyone have an update on that issue?
> Has anyone recieved successful grant based on above document.
> 
> One more thing to share:
> ————————————————
> PERTH: A tourist was kicked out of Australia on Friday (Jul 13) after videos showing "extreme sexual depravity and horrific violence" were found on his phone during a routine baggage check at Perth International Airport.
> —————————————————-
> I guess the phones are randomly checked during immigration for unsuitable content.


Videos showing violence,child abuse,porn
.....just delete them all from mobile/iPad/laptop before reaching AU.

Earlier also I have read that such checking happens randomly at AU airports.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## umsal

santhoshpkumar said:


> No you don't have to get it reassessed, since you will be on the same job and company while entering the details leaves the end date a blank.
> 
> And I am guessing you will loose 4 years, given the major and the nature of job is not the same.


thank you so much for the reply


----------



## kaanixir

GUNBUN said:


> Videos showing violence,child abuse,porn
> .....just delete them all from mobile/iPad/laptop before reaching AU.
> 
> Earlier also I have read that such checking happens randomly at AU airports.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Surely now.... they wouldn't deport someone for having porn on their phones ? This is probably about child abuse and extreme violence. Then that's fine. But any kind of porn ?? 

:flypig:


----------



## internationalcanuck

LOL you're funny...

Maybe if they are an onshore applicant.



ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Did anyone who lodged visa application in June 2018 get a grant or any contact?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

Expat forum and immitracker are boring from last 2 or 3 days 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Regular porn won't get your rejected.
Child Porn yes.
Snuff films yes.
Porn involving real violence, i.e. filmed rapes. - yes



Shoryuken said:


> I remember reading a post that mentioned thatIndian consulate character certificate wasn’t accepted by CO as Police clearance.
> Anyone have an update on that issue?
> Has anyone recieved successful grant based on above document.
> 
> One more thing to share:
> ————————————————
> PERTH: A tourist was kicked out of Australia on Friday (Jul 13) after videos showing "extreme sexual depravity and horrific violence" were found on his phone during a routine baggage check at Perth International Airport.
> —————————————————-
> I guess the phones are randomly checked during immigration for unsuitable content.


----------



## internationalcanuck

One grant is show for an egyptian that lodged Dec. 31/2017 came through yesterday.

But yeah, dead quiet.



J_Scorpion said:


> Expat forum and immitracker are boring from last 2 or 3 days
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

J_Scorpion said:


> Expat forum and immitracker are boring from last 2 or 3 days
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


GunBun away for the weekend ?

Cheers


----------



## Shoryuken

internationalcanuck said:


> Regular porn won't get your rejected.
> Child Porn yes.
> Snuff films yes.
> Porn involving real violence, i.e. filmed rapes. - yes


Information was shared for awareness that random checks are done on your phones ,everything else is subjective and self discretionary.
I humbly propose to end this topic for discussion , as i feel that i trolled.


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> GunBun away for the weekend ?
> 
> Cheers


Present Sir  24x7.

Guessing numbers for monday 10 or 20 or 30 grants.lol.

Meanwhile quotations from 2-3 Astrologer services ready , will decide on Monday evening.

Even some astrologers said that they follow Immitracker & expatfoum for Immigration related predictions LOL.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> Present Sir  24x7.
> 
> Guessing numbers for monday 10 or 20 or 30 grants.lol.
> 
> Meanwhile quotations from 2-3 Astrologer services ready , will decide on Monday evening.
> 
> Even some astrologers said that they follow Immitracker & expatfoum for Immigration related predictions LOL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I think IMMITracker is the best source to treat people as part of anger management. Every student should be given a case and ask them to predit and check regularly on the grants....

LOL......

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## munna1988

I have started uploading documents for my application and need some info on the following:

1) Is it necessary to upload passport size photos? I couldnt find any info abt this on DHA website.

2) I submitted SDs from my colleagues for ACS assessment of my work exp. However, I now have experience letters with detailed roles and responsibilites from all companies on their letterheads. Is it enough if I just upload these latest docs instead of SDs?

3) Finally, I paid the fee and lodged my application on June 30, and haven't uploaded a single document yet, since I had other urgent things to do. I am planning to finish uploading all docs in a week. Is this timeline still ok?


----------



## Khushbu107

Khushbu107 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the difference between "Certificate of Identity" and "Document of Identity"?
> 
> Under which drop down shall I upload Form 1221 for myself and spouse?
> 
> Under which document type shall Employer Reference Letters be uploaded, "Work Reference" or "Letter/Statement - Business/Employer"?
> View attachment 88690
> View attachment 88692
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Can anyone please respond to this...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

munna1988 said:


> I have started uploading documents for my application and need some info on the following:
> 
> 1) Is it necessary to upload passport size photos? I couldnt find any info abt this on DHA website.
> 
> 2) I submitted SDs from my colleagues for ACS assessment of my work exp. However, I now have experience letters with detailed roles and responsibilites from all companies on their letterheads. Is it enough if I just upload these latest docs instead of SDs?
> 
> 3) Finally, I paid the fee and lodged my application on June 30, and haven't uploaded a single document yet, since I had other urgent things to do. I am planning to finish uploading all docs in a week. Is this timeline still ok?


1. Photo not required. If it is like Salmaan Khan type, upload it. Lol.

2. Upload Company letterhead R&R. Don't even think of uploading both company & SD. 

3. You can even upload one document per day. Lol. Yes upload it asap but not in hurry.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## darivap

1221 should be under character documents. 

I actually uploaded experience letter under work reference, but later realized that letter from employer section made more sense and uploaded it there.


Khushbu107 said:


> Can anyone please respond to this...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedzaki

Gents, As of now, the processing time as per immiaccount is 8-9 month despite the reduced number of invitations issued recently. just out of curiosity how was this figure few month ago ? does it just kept increasing ?


----------



## darivap

It was 8 to 11 months in May. They update it every month. Can't say for sure if wait time is going up or down. It depends would be the answer.


mohamedzaki said:


> Gents, As of now, the processing time as per immiaccount is 8-9 month despite the reduced number of invitations issued recently. just out of curiosity how was this figure few month ago ? does it just kept increasing ?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## umsal

hi 

my score is coming around 70 ,is there any chance of getting invite for 189 visa (261313 ) , what is the current cut issuing invite ,


----------



## umsal

hi 

my reference letter consist of two pages in company letter head , in the second page my manager has signed with no date is present , is that ok ? my first page consist of date, till now i didn't start the process , so making clear before starting it , experts can help

thank you , any reply will help me a lot in this journey


----------



## darivap

Based on the current rate 70 will have a long wait time(6+ months easily) to get the invite. See if you can increase that.


umsal said:


> hi
> 
> my score is coming around 70 ,is there any chance of getting invite for 189 visa (261313 ) , what is the current cut issuing invite ,


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darivap

I have heard that CO might ask for experience letter even if you have work reference. Either way the letter has to be dated, not saying that it is going to be issue, but generally it needs to be that way.


umsal said:


> hi
> 
> my reference letter consist of two pages in company letter head , in the second page my manager has signed with no date is present , is that ok ? my first page consist of date, till now i didn't start the process , so making clear before starting it , experts can help
> 
> thank you , any reply will help me a lot in this journey


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> my reference letter consist of two pages in company letter head , in the second page my manager has signed with no date is present , is that ok ? my first page consist of date, till now i didn't start the process , so making clear before starting it , experts can help
> 
> thank you , any reply will help me a lot in this journey


As per my understanding, only Human Resource department is authorised to sign on company letterhead.

How come your manager signed it?

In a recent case where vice president signed on company letterhead, CO did employer verification. Later, HR said that VP is not supposed to give such R&R letters.


Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ravinder.529

HI Friends, We have got the grant and planning to travel in sep 2018. But my kid passport is expiring on dec 2018.
Should I need to renew passport before travelling ?
I heard the minimum 6 months passport validity is required from the date of travell.
Pl suggest


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> Present Sir  24x7.
> 
> Guessing numbers for monday 10 or 20 or 30 grants.lol.
> 
> Meanwhile quotations from 2-3 Astrologer services ready , will decide on Monday evening.
> 
> Even some astrologers said that they follow Immitracker & expatfoum for Immigration related predictions LOL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Due to the recent solar eclipse...some of the trends will change ...Aries like me are now should wait for good news....after CO contact....


----------



## rahulpop1

ravinder.529 said:


> HI Friends, We have got the grant and planning to travel in sep 2018. But my kid passport is expiring on dec 2018.
> Should I need to renew passport before travelling ?
> I heard the minimum 6 months passport validity is required from the date of travell.
> Pl suggest


I think you are right. You will have to renew the passport otherwise your home country immigration officers won't let him fly. 
Also, What are your timelines?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

Hi guys need some advice...I was asked to submit POLICE Clearance Certificate for India, which I had already done when I had submitted the docs. 

Earlier I had submitted the Indian Police Clearance - under "Others Sections" - so I think this may be the reason the CO was asking me to submit again on 28th June.
This time I submitted under "Police Clearance Documents" section. The certificate is issues by Indian High Commission in Singapore, stating that my character is ok....this is the same one which is issued to all other guys.

There were no questions raised on Singapore Police Clearance - which I had uploaded under "Police Clearance Documents".


Question - In my Passport I see a stamp as well from Indian High Commission, stating that they had issued PCC to me on 15th Feb 2018. Wondering If I should upload that stamp as well in the documents ? 

I had uploaded all the documents in the new section after CO Contact - should I reupload the Passport stamp again ? 

Is there any negative impact - after I upload new docs after confirmation that I have uploaded all docs required ? 

Pls help.


----------



## ravinder.529

rahulpop1 said:


> I think you are right. You will have to renew the passport otherwise your home country immigration officers won't let him fly.
> Also, What are your timelines?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks, I will apply for renew. 
Passport number will be different after renew then the mentioned number on grant letter. any issue in this ?
My time lines are given below in signature.


----------



## rahulpop1

ravinder.529 said:


> Thanks, I will apply for renew.
> Passport number will be different after renew then the mentioned number on grant letter. any issue in this ?
> My time lines are given below in signature.


Yes you will have to update the new number. I think it can be done using Vevo. People who have done it already can advise..
Your complete signature is not visible on Tapatalk App.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

Passport stamped page of police certificate issue is not necessary, I had not uploaded and neither it was asked.



andyrent said:


> Hi guys need some advice...I was asked to submit POLICE Clearance Certificate for India, which I had already done when I had submitted the docs.
> 
> Earlier I had submitted the Indian Police Clearance - under "Others Sections" - so I think this may be the reason the CO was asking me to submit again on 28th June.
> This time I submitted under "Police Clearance Documents" section. The certificate is issues by Indian High Commission in Singapore, stating that my character is ok....this is the same one which is issued to all other guys.
> 
> There were no questions raised on Singapore Police Clearance - which I had uploaded under "Police Clearance Documents".
> 
> 
> Question - In my Passport I see a stamp as well from Indian High Commission, stating that they had issued PCC to me on 15th Feb 2018. Wondering If I should upload that stamp as well in the documents ?
> 
> I had uploaded all the documents in the new section after CO Contact - should I reupload the Passport stamp again ?
> 
> Is there any negative impact - after I upload new docs after confirmation that I have uploaded all docs required ?
> 
> Pls help.


----------



## Mfhasnain

Hello Everyone , 
Need some help urgent from the forum members. I was granted the PR for 189 class in December 2017 , where by I got married in March 2018 after couple of month of which I went to get my PR activated and now I want to apply for spouse visa. I am told that in this case I might have a chance of rejection owing to my first entry for PR being in married status whereas the visa was issued in single status. Will really appreciate if someone can kindly help.


----------



## Vinayagarwal

andyrent said:


> Hi guys need some advice...I was asked to submit POLICE Clearance Certificate for India, which I had already done when I had submitted the docs.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I had submitted the Indian Police Clearance - under "Others Sections" - so I think this may be the reason the CO was asking me to submit again on 28th June.
> 
> This time I submitted under "Police Clearance Documents" section. The certificate is issues by Indian High Commission in Singapore, stating that my character is ok....this is the same one which is issued to all other guys.
> 
> 
> 
> There were no questions raised on Singapore Police Clearance - which I had uploaded under "Police Clearance Documents".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question - In my Passport I see a stamp as well from Indian High Commission, stating that they had issued PCC to me on 15th Feb 2018. Wondering If I should upload that stamp as well in the documents ?
> 
> 
> 
> I had uploaded all the documents in the new section after CO Contact - should I reupload the Passport stamp again ?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any negative impact - after I upload new docs after confirmation that I have uploaded all docs required ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pls help.




I got the PCC from Indian High Commission in Singapore as well. It didn't mention anything about character etc.. it mentions there is no adverse information about me for any visa purposes for Australia. It mentions my passport no and other details as well.

I didn't face any issue with it and got a direct grant. Are you sure you got the correct document issued?


----------



## andyrent

vivek_ntm said:


> Passport stamped page of police certificate issue is not necessary, I had not uploaded and neither it was asked.


Thanks, but I had uploaded my PCC issued by Indian High commission still they asked for Indian PCC. Don't know whether the CO forgot to check the Others document or anything else.

So, will it harm in anyways if I upload the passport stamp of PCC issued ?


----------



## andyrent

Vinayagarwal said:


> I got the PCC from Indian High Commission in Singapore as well. It didn't mention anything about character etc.. it mentions there is no adverse information about me for any visa purposes for Australia. It mentions my passport no and other details as well.
> 
> I didn't face any issue with it and got a direct grant. Are you sure you got the correct document issued?


yes it is the same one... with the below content on Indian High Commision LEtter Head.

*There is no adverse information against Mr ABC holder of Indian Passport no … 1234…issued at ABNC on 29/09/2016 which would render him/her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa for Australia.*


----------



## NB

Mfhasnain said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> Need some help urgent from the forum members. I was granted the PR for 189 class in December 2017 , where by I got married in March 2018 after couple of month of which I went to get my PR activated and now I want to apply for spouse visa. I am told that in this case I might have a chance of rejection owing to my first entry for PR being in married status whereas the visa was issued in single status. Will really appreciate if someone can kindly help.


This is all B.S.

You have nothing to worry as long as you can prove that the relationship is geniuine
Start collecting the evidence that you are living together
Cheers


----------



## ravinder.529

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes you will have to update the new number. I think it can be done using Vevo. People who have done it already can advise..
> Your complete signature is not visible on Tapatalk App..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Dear Friends, Pl suggest How can I update new passport number to australia immigration after I received grant.


----------



## andyrent

ravinder.529 said:


> Dear Friends, Pl suggest How can I update new passport number to australia immigration after I received grant.


there is a link to update the passport.... 
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## argeniter

Hi all, 

A quick question - 

I recently lodged my EOI application and have 1.5 years remaining on my temporary graduate visa.

I was wondering if it is advisable to travel internationally for 2-3 months while the application is being processed? 

I heard the CO might ask for police checks (which shouldn't be an issue) but could they also ask for additional health checks etc? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ankur_fbd

Mfhasnain said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> Need some help urgent from the forum members. I was granted the PR for 189 class in December 2017 , where by I got married in March 2018 after couple of month of which I went to get my PR activated and now I want to apply for spouse visa. I am told that in this case I might have a chance of rejection owing to my first entry for PR being in married status whereas the visa was issued in single status. Will really appreciate if someone can kindly help.


Its just a visa, it doesn't determine when, where and how you get married. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## vimal85

Hi Guys,

I had submitted my EOI on Feb 10th, 2018 for 189 with 70 points. I had my skills assessed by ACS for 261313 (Software Engineer) and I got the full points as I had more than 8 years of experience in my organization. I wrote the PTE again and got higher marks and I now want to update my EOI. However since then I have switched to a different company. My question is should I update my EOI with my latest employment ? I have already secured maximum points for experience and so points wise it will not make a difference but what about ACS assessment? Should I once again get my ACS assessed for this new employment? Or can I just update my EOI with the new employment details and just submit it? The reason I am asking is it like ACS is mandatory and should span your full employment history? I am confused, kindly help out folks.

Thanks,
Vimal


----------



## randeep19492

GUNBUN said:


> As per my understanding, only Human Resource department is authorised to sign on company letterhead.
> 
> How come your manager signed it?
> 
> In a recent case where vice president signed on company letterhead, CO did employer verification. Later, HR said that VP is not supposed to give such R&R letters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




I don’t think that’s true. Some assessing authorities like CA/CPA/IPA mention that the reference letter can be signed by the CEO or HR or your direct line manager. 

COs do employment verification in case of statutory declaration or references given by colleagues. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
Final grant awaited


----------



## GUNBUN

randeep19492 said:


> I don’t think that’s true. Some assessing authorities like CA/CPA/IPA mention that the reference letter can be signed by the CEO or HR or your direct line manager.
> 
> COs do employment verification in case of statutory declaration or references given by colleagues.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> Final grant awaited


Some assessing authorities like ACS also does not go for physical/call verification. They leave it completely upto CO to decide.

Senior Citizens  - please throw some Led light in this matter.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

GUNBUN said:


> Some assessing authorities like ACS also does not go for physical/call verification. They leave it completely upto CO to decide.
> 
> Senior Citizens  - please throw some Led light in this matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



That’s right. Assessing authorities don’t bother themselves with employment verification. DIBP does that. But not all companies have a dedicated HR department. In some cases, CEOs, directors or managers do the hiring. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
Final grant awaited


----------



## bruno1

Minkuziii said:


> Even i called up the number provided by NB....they given me standard ans....that global processing time is 8-9 months...if anything else required on my application co will contact me....till then i have to wait...


Who is your CO? Mine is Megan.


----------



## NB

bruno1 said:


> Who is your CO? Mine is Megan.


You gain nothing by naming the CO

Please be courteous and refrain from giving the names in the forum

Cheers


----------



## umsal

to claim points for spouse , how much experience should have ?


----------



## NB

umsal said:


> to claim points for spouse , how much experience should have ?


The spouse should just get assessed positive 
Experience is not necessary, unless required by the assessing authority 
Also competent English and under 45 years age

Cheers


----------



## umsal

hi 

on january i will lose 5 points , so am curious to know some answers ,

1) my point is coming around 70 , to claim points for my wife how much experience she should have?
2) iam assuming i will have my acs result on sep , if i lodge eoi on november and get invite and apply before my birth date , i will lose points for age or not , 

thanks


----------



## umsal

newbienz said:


> The spouse should just get assessed positive
> Experience is not necessary, unless required by the assessing authority
> Also competent English and under 45 years age
> 
> Cheers


thank you for replying 

when we should pay the fees , once we get the invite ?


----------



## NB

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> on january i will lose 5 points , so am curious to know some answers ,
> 
> 1) my point is coming around 70 , to claim points for my wife how much experience she should have?
> 2) iam assuming i will have my acs result on sep , if i lodge eoi on november and get invite and apply before my birth date , i will lose points for age or not ,
> 
> thanks


1. Which Anzsco code are you planning to get your wife assessed under ?
What’s her education , job RNR and experience?

2. What is your birth date

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> my reference letter consist of two pages in company letter head , in the second page my manager has signed with no date is present , is that ok ? my first page consist of date, till now i didn't start the process , so making clear before starting it , experts can help
> 
> thank you , any reply will help me a lot in this journey


Is it for ACS?
i got it signed by my manager. Date was mentioned only on first page. ACS completed recently without any issue.

Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> my reference letter consist of two pages in company letter head , in the second page my manager has signed with no date is present , is that ok ? my first page consist of date, till now i didn't start the process , so making clear before starting it , experts can help
> 
> thank you , any reply will help me a lot in this journey


If possible ask the manager to write the date by hand where he has signed
Would not be very difficult to get it done 

Cheers


----------



## andyrent

do we get the response within 28 days of CO contact ?


----------



## rahulpop1

andyrent said:


> do we get the response within 28 days of CO contact ?


May or may not. It completely depends on CO and it's unpredictable. Some people have got the grant 5 days after CO contact. Few haven't yet got it even after 5/6 months. Hope for the best. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## umsal

ajay_ghale said:


> Is it for ACS?
> i got it signed by my manager. Date was mentioned only on first page. ACS completed recently without any issue.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk




thank you so much for the reply


----------



## umsal

newbienz said:


> 1. Which Anzsco code are you planning to get your wife assessed under ?
> What’s her education , job RNR and experience?
> 
> 2. What is your birth date
> 
> Cheers


 completed btech and aczsco code 261313 and has 2 years experience 

my birth date is 11 jan


----------



## umsal

umsal said:


> thank you so much for the reply



did u submit any supporting documents for reference letter like payslip , hr letter , salary certificate?

only company reference letter in letter head should be enough 

thank you


----------



## umsal

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> on january i will lose 5 points , so am curious to know some answers ,
> 
> 1) my point is coming around 70 , to claim points for my wife how much experience she should have?
> 2) iam assuming i will have my acs result on sep , if i lodge eoi on november and get invite and apply before my birth date , i will lose points for age or not ,
> 
> thanks



thank you for patiently replying my questions


----------



## ajay_ghale

umsal said:


> did u submit any supporting documents for reference letter like payslip , hr letter , salary certificate?
> 
> only company reference letter in letter head should be enough
> 
> thank you


No supporting documents with the letter on company letter head.


----------



## umsal

hi 

what are the payment we need to make and when ?

do i need to pay my pr processing charge right after i receive the invitation or after the visa is granted ?

if i asked to pay the amount and my visa process is delayed or rejected will my money will be refunded ?

i would like to understand the complete process before i start my application 

thank you , 

if anybody could share the pr process , it will be great


----------



## shekar.ym

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> what are the payment we need to make and when ?
> 
> 
> 
> do i need to pay my pr processing charge right after i receive the invitation or after the visa is granted ?
> 
> 
> 
> if i asked to pay the amount and my visa process is delayed or rejected will my money will be refunded ?
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to understand the complete process before i start my application
> 
> 
> 
> thank you ,
> 
> 
> 
> if anybody could share the pr process , it will be great




After you get the invite, while lodging the visa you need to pay the fee. Not after the grant.

I guess there will be no refund if there is delay or rejection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> what are the payment we need to make and when ?
> 
> do i need to pay my pr processing charge right after i receive the invitation or after the visa is granted ?
> 
> if i asked to pay the amount and my visa process is delayed or rejected will my money will be refunded ?
> 
> i would like to understand the complete process before i start my application
> 
> thank you ,
> 
> if anybody could share the pr process , it will be great


All payment are up front and nothing is refunded for refusal or rejection

Take a hard look at your chances of invite and the expenses that you will make end to end including the loss of income when you move to Australia and will be looking for a job

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

Finally it’s Monday.. Hopefully it will be a Granty day.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> what are the payment we need to make and when ?
> 
> do i need to pay my pr processing charge right after i receive the invitation or after the visa is granted ?
> 
> if i asked to pay the amount and my visa process is delayed or rejected will my money will be refunded ?
> 
> i would like to understand the complete process before i start my application
> 
> thank you ,
> 
> if anybody could share the pr process , it will be great


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-#tab-content-1
Look for a tab that says follow these steps


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> Finally it’s Monday.. Hopefully it will be a Granty day.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah!! Grant Monday is here.
I think Feb applicants were processed quickly as there was a 3 week draw, so less invites and probably relatively less application lodges.


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> Yeah!! Grant Monday is here.
> I think Feb applicants were processed quickly as there was a 3 week draw, so less invites and probably relatively less application lodges.




Yeah!! Hopefully they will move to March as well in this week.. 🤞🏼
I have just checked your signature. Why don’t you complete medicals and PCC upfront?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

rahulpop1 said:


> Finally it’s Monday.. Hopefully it will be a Granty day.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


good luck rahulpop1


----------



## rahulpop1

shekar.ym said:


> good luck rahulpop1




Thanks brother. It may take a while though before my application is picked for processing. Jan and February applicants are being processed now. 
Best luck for your invite. You may get 190 soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

rahulpop1 said:


> Thanks brother. It may take a while though before my application is picked for processing. Jan and February applicants are being processed now.
> Best luck for your invite. You may get 190 soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


April lodgement is right after you... May they pickup alphabetically order.. (month) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

seemasharma1584 said:


> April lodgement is right after you... May they pickup alphabetically order.. (month)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Hahaha.. It has been a very long and painful 2.5 years. Let’s hope we all get it soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

rahulpop1 said:


> Thanks brother. It may take a while though before my application is picked for processing. Jan and February applicants are being processed now.
> Best luck for your invite. You may get 190 soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


waiting for NSW to start their invites soon..


----------



## rahulpop1

shekar.ym said:


> waiting for NSW to start their invites soon..




Be hopeful for next Monday before 189 invite.. 
That’s when they invite usually.. Keep fingers crossed.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

shekar.ym said:


> waiting for NSW to start their invites soon..




Thought nsw already started invites from beginning to financial year
What about vic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> Shoryuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!! Grant Monday is here.
> I think Feb applicants were processed quickly as there was a 3 week draw, so less invites and probably relatively less application lodges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!! Hopefully they will move to March as well in this week.. 🤞🏼
> I have just checked your signature. Why don’t you complete medicals and PCC upfront?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Coz,I am playing this game like Rahul Dravid.. LOL
I was so excited after getting Invite, and i had all the documents.So i lodged the application quickly.Later i read and learnt that i could have done health check before. 

Afterwards, i read this on 189 visa section.
__________________________
Get health checks

If you did not have health checks before you applied, you must have them when we tell you to.
______________________________

Also i am not in huge hurry, as per my timing plans, i can wait until November/December.
My consulate service provider here also wants the letter requesting PCC to process PCC application so guess i have to consider/add those 28 days delay anyway.


----------



## jebinson

Just use ITA to get PCC, you don't have to wait for it to be requested by Case Officer.

I used ITA at BLSindia, Singapore!


Shoryuken said:


> Coz,I am playing this game like Rahul Dravid.. LOL
> I was so excited after getting Invite, and i had all the documents.So i lodged the application quickly.Later i read and learnt that i could have done health check before.
> 
> Afterwards, i read this on 189 visa section.
> __________________________
> Get health checks
> 
> If you did not have health checks before you applied, you must have them when we tell you to.
> ______________________________
> 
> Also i am not in huge hurry, as per my timing plans, i can wait until November/December.
> My consulate service provider here also wants the letter requesting PCC to process PCC application so guess i have to consider/add those 28 days delay anyway.


----------



## Shoryuken

jebinson said:


> Just use ITA to get PCC, you don't have to wait for it to be requested by Case Officer.
> 
> I used ITA at BLSindia, Singapore![


[/QUOTE]
Which branch of BLS?
Did they accept Invite without hassle?
Two of my freinds had to argue with them last year,
Since their timings are also not friendly, i dont want to waste half day leave for me and spouse.


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> Which branch of BLS?
> Did they accept Invite without hassle?
> Two of my freinds had to argue with them last year,
> Since their timings are also not friendly, i dont want to waste half day leave for me and spouse.



Many people here have got it without much hassle.
Why to delay things when you can complete your part easily? 
Don’t assume it will be just 28 delay. You never know how much delay this can cause. Try to upload Recommended documents upfront. 
Rest upto you. Best luck.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

I got mine from Anson Road, just go with your ITA and 189-checklist from DHA.

All you have to do is ask them nicely.Which branch of BLS?
Did they accept Invite without hassle?
Two of my freinds had to argue with them last year,
Since their timings are also not friendly, i dont want to waste half day leave for me and spouse.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shoryuken

Thank you for the sane advice. Rahul and Jebinson.
I will give it a try pronto
Worst case i will have to settle with an angry wife and a nice lunch.


----------



## expat_user_25

No grant or CO contact yet for today tooooo.. Looks like DHA officers doesn’t want to end their 6 days vacation that started last week on Wednesday!!

My dream job


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Shoryuken said:


> Coz,I am playing this game like Rahul Dravid.. LOL
> I was so excited after getting Invite, and i had all the documents.So i lodged the application quickly.Later i read and learnt that i could have done health check before.
> 
> Afterwards, i read this on 189 visa section.
> __________________________
> Get health checks
> 
> If you did not have health checks before you applied, you must have them when we tell you to.
> ______________________________
> 
> Also i am not in huge hurry, as per my timing plans, i can wait until November/December.
> My consulate service provider here also wants the letter requesting PCC to process PCC application so guess i have to consider/add those 28 days delay anyway.


Just curious did this heaclth check requirement changed recently? I have heard many get medical done post visa logment (payment), has this changed now that you cant get your medical done using the HAP ID?


----------



## NB

santhoshpkumar said:


> Just curious did this heaclth check requirement changed recently? I have heard many get medical done post visa logment (payment), has this changed now that you cant get your medical done using the HAP ID?


Nothing’s changed recently 

Most members get their HAP ID generated and complete their medicals before they lodge their application .
The department also recommends this 

In fact once you lodge the application without completing the medicals , the department recommends that you should then wait for the CO to generate the HAP ID and then complete the tests

Cheers


----------



## Shoryuken

santhoshpkumar said:


> Just curious did this heaclth check requirement changed recently? I have heard many get medical done post visa logment (payment), has this changed now that you cant get your medical done using the HAP ID?


Well,The requirement is defined ambiguously.So there are different thoughts and different anecdotal evidences to go with,It really depends upon your discretion.

In my opinion and understanding ,which is purely based on reading DHA health related web pages and experiences of two of my buddies who got visa already and moved to Australia (one moved yesterday).

-Either you do before lodge through 'My health declarations',and if the visa is already lodged then wait for CO(ideally).There are few places this is categorically mentioned.

On the other hand if you go by anecdotes, many people have done Health checks post visa lodge as you mentioned.

Both methods have successfully resulted in grants ,if that's the answer you are looking for.


----------



## Shoryuken

newbienz said:


> Nothing’s changed recently
> 
> Most members get their HAP ID generated and complete their medicals before they lodge their application .
> The department also recommends this
> 
> In fact once you lodge the application without completing the medicals , the department recommends that you should then wait for the CO to generate the HAP ID and then complete the tests
> 
> Cheers


Spot On.
Just one thing to add. The Dept recommends to do in advance only if visa processing time is less than 6 months,here is the ambiguity.( for me )


----------



## Shoryuken

Just one grant today for Subclass 190 and 0 CO contact.
May be Dept Head likes to plot half Sinusoidal waveform of grants vs time(in weeks).


----------



## jebinson

I guess, they have started working on old applications. i.e. lodged before Jan 4.


Shoryuken said:


> Just one grant today for Subclass 190 and 0 CO contact.
> May be Dept Head likes to plot half Sinusoidal waveform of grants vs time(in weeks).


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Shoryuken said:


> Just one grant today for Subclass 190 and 0 CO contact.
> May be Dept Head likes to plot half Sinusoidal waveform of grants vs time(in weeks).


Or may be people who have received communication are yet to update the forum(s).


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Shoryuken said:


> Just one grant today for Subclass 190 and 0 CO contact.
> May be Dept Head likes to plot half Sinusoidal waveform of grants vs time(in weeks).


to0 much mathmatetics and logic and what not...lolz


----------



## Shoryuken

jebinson said:


> I guess, they have started working on old applications. i.e. lodged before Jan 4.


One CO opened the counter:ranger:
Some One Granted with Lodgement date March 1.


----------



## jebinson

Onshore! eep:



Shoryuken said:


> One CO opened the counter:ranger:
> Some One Granted with Lodgement date March 1.


----------



## aus_cool_jan

I have been following this thread since quite long. My application status has moved from submitted to received status after being sitting on submitted state for 3 months, What does it imply,more waiting time or the Grant is coming soon?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Submitted/Received doesn't mean much anymore.




aus_cool_jan said:


> I have been following this thread since quite long. My application status has moved from submitted to received status after being sitting on submitted state for 3 months, What does it imply,more waiting time or the Grant is coming soon?


----------



## rahulpop1

jebinson said:


> Onshore! eep:




One CO contact reported today.. Offshore..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

Shoryuken said:


> One CO opened the counter:ranger:
> Some One Granted with Lodgement date March 1.


I was about to mention the same - I see a India grant for March 1 lodgement.


----------



## austaspirant

swatee25 said:


> I was about to mention the same - I see a India grant for March 1 lodgement.


He is an onshore applicant.


----------



## austaspirant

1 CO Contact of lodgement date 23rd Feb is also updated in immitracker.


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Submitted/Received doesn't mean much anymore.


IC - Have you started to pack your bag for Perth 

1st March granted, by tomorrow more March grants.....27th March is not too far lane:


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> IC - Have you started to pack your bag for Perth
> 
> 1st March granted, by tomorrow more March grants.....27th March is not too far lane:


You check your spam please - I somehow feel you have been granted. I think when you receive the grant, I will be as happy as I received it myself


----------



## GUNBUN

swatee25 said:


> You check your spam please - I somehow feel you have been granted. I think when you receive the grant, I will be as happy as I received it myself


You are right Swatee - My grant is there in spam folder, unfortunately not in my mailbox but in my case Officer's mailbox.

LOL :eyebrows:


----------



## kaanixir

ok, this is very very good news. If this week is only 1 grant, that means they've allocated all COs for a batch processing. ITS HAPPENING !! PROBABLY NEXT WEEK MONDAY !!!! :flypig:
:flypig: :flypig:
:flypig:


----------



## austaspirant

kaanixir said:


> ok, this is very very good news. If this week is only 1 grant, that means they've allocated all COs for a batch processing. ITS HAPPENING !! PROBABLY NEXT WEEK MONDAY !!!! :flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig:
> :flypig:



I really like your positive attitude, buddy! Let's hope it will happen soon and we all get our grants!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Every week:
1st week - "OK guys, this week was a bad week for grants, OBVIOUSLY next week will be batch processing and we will all be getting our grants!"
....only 2 grants issued on immitracker...

2nd week - "OK it was still a bad week, that just means next week will be an even bigger batch processing!!"

...1 grant issued...

repeat for 8 months 




kaanixir said:


> ok, this is very very good news. If this week is only 1 grant, that means they've allocated all COs for a batch processing. ITS HAPPENING !! PROBABLY NEXT WEEK MONDAY !!!! :flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig:
> :flypig:


----------



## internationalcanuck

Actually just got off the phone with our Melbourne manager...
they are hoping to win the projects.
Will need to check if I will be allowed to fly into Australia on an ETA travel visa for the time being until I get my PR.



GUNBUN said:


> IC - Have you started to pack your bag for Perth
> 
> 1st March granted, by tomorrow more March grants.....27th March is not too far lane:


----------



## guest1700

This is the calm before the storm, hope we experience that storm tomorrow and let is rain grants :fingerscrossed::clap2:eace:


----------



## kaanixir

internationalcanuck said:


> Actually just got off the phone with our Melbourne manager...
> they are hoping to win the projects.
> Will need to check if I will be allowed to fly into Australia on an ETA travel visa for the time being until I get my PR.


even if you succeed you won't have working rights, but the issue is if that visa application (travel visa) gets refused by any chance, it'll also affect the outcome of 189 application and that will also get rejected. A very experienced immigration lawyer mentioned this so... careful :canada:


----------



## internationalcanuck

I've just asked this to my migration agent. Hoping to hear back from him.



kaanixir said:


> even if you succeed you won't have working rights, but the issue is if that visa application (travel visa) gets refused by any chance, it'll also affect the outcome of 189 application and that will also get rejected. A very experienced immigration lawyer mentioned this so... careful :canada:


----------



## Duncanwl1991

*Help Please Guys (Re-Post)*

Quick Re-Post here everyone for some help!

So my VISA Submission Date is lodged as April 20th.
I then uploaded all my documents over the next couple of days and my medical was uploaded on April 23rd.

I have just had a wee thought about some of the Statement Letters from Previous Companies i have worked for for proof of employment.

My old managers have since left the companies - So the Letter Heads on the Paper are for their new companies - Stating i worked with them at old/previous companies.

I was going to get in touch with the original companies HR (Will be easy as i know them personally) and get some Correct Company Headed Letters drafted to confirm i worked there and also confirm that the old managers worked there too.

Now we are in July - If i upload these documents this week.

Will i be pushed back in a line?

It state 8-9 Months From Submission - However will this effect my waiting time if i upload now?

Worried it "Pushes me back in the line" or something if i upload more docs 3 months into the submission...

Maybe a stupid question but thought id see if anyone has any input! :eyebrows:

Cheers!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Quick Re-Post here everyone for some help!
> 
> So my VISA Submission Date is lodged as April 20th.
> I then uploaded all my documents over the next couple of days and my medical was uploaded on April 23rd.
> 
> I have just had a wee thought about some of the Statement Letters from Previous Companies i have worked for for proof of employment.
> 
> My old managers have since left the companies - So the Letter Heads on the Paper are for their new companies - Stating i worked with them at old/previous companies.
> 
> I was going to get in touch with the original companies HR (Will be easy as i know them personally) and get some Correct Company Headed Letters drafted to confirm i worked there and also confirm that the old managers worked there too.
> 
> Now we are in July - If i upload these documents this week.
> 
> Will i be pushed back in a line?
> 
> It state 8-9 Months From Submission - However will this effect my waiting time if i upload now?
> 
> Worried it "Pushes me back in the line" or something if i upload more docs 3 months into the submission...
> 
> Maybe a stupid question but thought id see if anyone has any input! :eyebrows:
> 
> Cheers!!! :fingerscrossed:


No one on the forum can authoritatively give you the answers you are looking for

You can see for your self that time taken for grants varies from just a few days to even a couple of years
So no one can be sure at what stage of the process is your application currently 

You will have to decide yourself taking into account how much these documents actually help the CO reaching a decision 

Cheers


----------



## VKan

austaspirant said:


> 1 CO Contact of lodgement date 23rd Feb is also updated in immitracker.





austaspirant said:


> 1 CO Contact of lodgement date 23rd Feb is also updated in immitracker.


That's me! :hand: I have been a silent observer thus far and have benefited immensely from the posts / discussions on this forum. Thank you very much.

I have been asked to provide additional evidence of employment including, but not limited to,
● employment references (2/3 references are stat declarations and none of them have the direct contact number of the person who wrote the reference (this has been asked for now)
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information

I am also required to furnish form80 - it requires I list out all my international travel over the past 10 years, including holidays! I will also have to provide reason for each trip. Mine would stretch to a few pages, if I manage to trace out all my trips. Has anybody been asked for something similar? If so, can you please share tips to bear in mind while filling out the form?


----------



## mohdjahangir

kaanixir said:


> ok, this is very very good news. If this week is only 1 grant, that means they've allocated all COs for a batch processing. ITS HAPPENING !! PROBABLY NEXT WEEK MONDAY !!!! :flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig:
> :flypig:


Nice to see how are twisting things as per our desperation 

No one what's gonna happen tomorrow tough


----------



## NB

VKan said:


> That's me! :hand: I have been a silent observer thus far and have benefited immensely from the posts / discussions on this forum. Thank you very much.
> 
> I have been asked to provide additional evidence of employment including, but not limited to,
> ● employment references (2/3 references are stat declarations and none of them have the direct contact number of the person who wrote the reference (this has been asked for now)
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> 
> I am also required to furnish form80 - it requires I list out all my international travel over the past 10 years, including holidays! I will also have to provide reason for each trip. Mine would stretch to a few pages, if I manage to trace out all my trips. Has anybody been asked for something similar? If so, can you please share tips to bear in mind while filling out the form?


Many members have reported that they have been asked to get fresh reference letters although they had submitted SDs
Looks like the department is cracking down on the use of SDs for RNR
Other documents list is standard and would already be provided by most members

Regarding Form 80
Most members submit the form voluntarily initially as it is asked in most cases
As regarding it being long, I had to fill extra 20 pages to complete my travel details

You have to fill all details to the best of your knowledge 
Check passport for immigration stamps and credit card bills or air tickets for dates

Cheers


----------



## Vinayagarwal

VKan said:


> That's me! :hand: I have been a silent observer thus far and have benefited immensely from the posts / discussions on this forum. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked to provide additional evidence of employment including, but not limited to,
> 
> ● employment references (2/3 references are stat declarations and none of them have the direct contact number of the person who wrote the reference (this has been asked for now)
> 
> ● contracts
> 
> ● pay slips
> 
> ● tax returns
> 
> ● group certificates
> 
> ● superannuation information
> 
> 
> 
> I am also required to furnish form80 - it requires I list out all my international travel over the past 10 years, including holidays! I will also have to provide reason for each trip. Mine would stretch to a few pages, if I manage to trace out all my trips. Has anybody been asked for something similar? If so, can you please share tips to bear in mind while filling out the form?




It took us close to 3 days to complete the travel history for me and my family. Keep in mind many countries don't stamp the passport and issue electronic visas, so its very easy to miss those!!

Take your time and provide accurate and non-contradictory information.

All the best!


----------



## GUNBUN

VKan said:


> That's me! :hand: I have been a silent observer thus far and have benefited immensely from the posts / discussions on this forum. Thank you very much.
> 
> I have been asked to provide additional evidence of employment including, but not limited to,
> ● employment references (2/3 references are stat declarations and none of them have the direct contact number of the person who wrote the reference (this has been asked for now)
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> 
> I am also required to furnish form80 - it requires I list out all my international travel over the past 10 years, including holidays! I will also have to provide reason for each trip. Mine would stretch to a few pages, if I manage to trace out all my trips. Has anybody been asked for something similar? If so, can you please share tips to bear in mind while filling out the form?


Ohh I see. You just managed to miss the direct grant.

Knowing the fact that 261313 is in overwhelming demand, one should upload the best possible docs in advance.

Of all the grants in last one month, 75% alone are from 261313.

Just upload all remaining docs asap and who knows you may catch the bus again.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek101

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Quick Re-Post here everyone for some help!
> 
> So my VISA Submission Date is lodged as April 20th.
> I then uploaded all my documents over the next couple of days and my medical was uploaded on April 23rd.
> 
> I have just had a wee thought about some of the Statement Letters from Previous Companies i have worked for for proof of employment.
> 
> My old managers have since left the companies - So the Letter Heads on the Paper are for their new companies - Stating i worked with them at old/previous companies.
> 
> I was going to get in touch with the original companies HR (Will be easy as i know them personally) and get some Correct Company Headed Letters drafted to confirm i worked there and also confirm that the old managers worked there too.
> 
> Now we are in July - If i upload these documents this week.
> 
> Will i be pushed back in a line?
> 
> It state 8-9 Months From Submission - However will this effect my waiting time if i upload now?
> 
> Worried it "Pushes me back in the line" or something if i upload more docs 3 months into the submission...
> 
> Maybe a stupid question but thought id see if anyone has any input! :eyebrows:
> 
> Cheers!!! :fingerscrossed:


You won't be pushed back in the line. Upload the required documents without any hesitation. Good luck.


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> Ohh I see. You just managed to miss the direct grant.
> 
> Knowing the fact that 261313 is in overwhelming demand, one should upload the best possible docs in advance.
> 
> Of all the grants in last one month, 75% alone are from 261313.
> 
> Just upload all remaining docs asap and who knows you may catch the bus again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Gunbun - I just noticed your updated signature, it's hilarious mate!


----------



## VKan

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Quick Re-Post here everyone for some help!
> 
> So my VISA Submission Date is lodged as April 20th.
> I then uploaded all my documents over the next couple of days and my medical was uploaded on April 23rd.
> 
> I have just had a wee thought about some of the Statement Letters from Previous Companies i have worked for for proof of employment.
> 
> My old managers have since left the companies - So the Letter Heads on the Paper are for their new companies - Stating i worked with them at old/previous companies.
> 
> I was going to get in touch with the original companies HR (Will be easy as i know them personally) and get some Correct Company Headed Letters drafted to confirm i worked there and also confirm that the old managers worked there too.
> 
> Now we are in July - If i upload these documents this week.
> 
> Will i be pushed back in a line?
> 
> It state 8-9 Months From Submission - However will this effect my waiting time if i upload now?
> 
> Worried it "Pushes me back in the line" or something if i upload more docs 3 months into the submission...
> 
> Maybe a stupid question but thought id see if anyone has any input! :eyebrows:
> 
> Cheers!!! :fingerscrossed:


No, you wouldnt be. I uploaded a document as late as 20 days ago, and recieved a CO contact today.


----------



## KVK

VKan said:


> That's me! :hand: I have been a silent observer thus far and have benefited immensely from the posts / discussions on this forum. Thank you very much.
> 
> I have been asked to provide additional evidence of employment including, but not limited to,
> ● employment references (2/3 references are stat declarations and none of them have the direct contact number of the person who wrote the reference (this has been asked for now)
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> 
> I am also required to furnish form80 - it requires I list out all my international travel over the past 10 years, including holidays! I will also have to provide reason for each trip. Mine would stretch to a few pages, if I manage to trace out all my trips. Has anybody been asked for something similar? If so, can you please share tips to bear in mind while filling out the form?


This is very interesting....you know because it seems like....CO has asked all the information in one single contact.:juggle:


----------



## GUNBUN

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Quick Re-Post here everyone for some help!
> 
> So my VISA Submission Date is lodged as April 20th.
> I then uploaded all my documents over the next couple of days and my medical was uploaded on April 23rd.
> 
> I have just had a wee thought about some of the Statement Letters from Previous Companies i have worked for for proof of employment.
> 
> My old managers have since left the companies - So the Letter Heads on the Paper are for their new companies - Stating i worked with them at old/previous companies.
> 
> I was going to get in touch with the original companies HR (Will be easy as i know them personally) and get some Correct Company Headed Letters drafted to confirm i worked there and also confirm that the old managers worked there too.
> 
> Now we are in July - If i upload these documents this week.
> 
> Will i be pushed back in a line?
> 
> It state 8-9 Months From Submission - However will this effect my waiting time if i upload now?
> 
> Worried it "Pushes me back in the line" or something if i upload more docs 3 months into the submission...
> 
> Maybe a stupid question but thought id see if anyone has any input! :eyebrows:
> 
> Cheers!!! :fingerscrossed:



Stupid questions are given more importance here, for tricky questions we have Newbienz  LOL.

My lodgement is 05-Jan-2018, I uploaded few important docs. in May-18 end/June beginning....I got CO allocated on 27th June.

Yours is Apr-20, I don't think it will impact your case. 

Note: I only share my knowledge here and not my bad luck.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

VKan said:


> No, you wouldnt be. I uploaded a document as late as 20 days ago, and recieved a CO contact today.


Thanks for the message!

I am in the Process of waiting for the HR Reps to return the Letters.

Should get one this week and one next week.

Then i can get them uploaded.

Hopefully these letters, combined with the previous statement letters, payslips and work examples will be enough for them to verify my employment without having to contact the companies directly and slow down the process.

Thanks :clap2:


----------



## VKan

KVK said:


> This is very interesting....you know because it seems like....CO has asked all the information in one single contact.:juggle:


My status has changed to "Initial Assessment". Is this usually what happens once a case officer contacts a candidate?


----------



## jebinson

Regarding the Trips part of your question.

Add an annexure to your Form 80 if there isn't enough space in the form, you will have to list all your travel data. Best source of information will be your passport, list all the dates/airport data in a spreadsheet and figure out from there. It is tedious, but that is the only way out.



VKan said:


> That's me! :hand: I have been a silent observer thus far and have benefited immensely from the posts / discussions on this forum. Thank you very much.
> 
> I have been asked to provide additional evidence of employment including, but not limited to,
> ● employment references (2/3 references are stat declarations and none of them have the direct contact number of the person who wrote the reference (this has been asked for now)
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> 
> I am also required to furnish form80 - it requires I list out all my international travel over the past 10 years, including holidays! I will also have to provide reason for each trip. Mine would stretch to a few pages, if I manage to trace out all my trips. Has anybody been asked for something similar? If so, can you please share tips to bear in mind while filling out the form?


----------



## jebinson

Yes VKan! It is common. Once you upload all the documents and press the "Information Provided" button, your status will change to "Further Assessment".

DO NOT respond to them by e-mail unless you are specifically asked to do so.



VKan said:


> My status has changed to "Initial Assessment". Is this usually what happens once a case officer contacts a candidate?


----------



## GUNBUN

VKan said:


> My status has changed to "Initial Assessment". Is this usually what happens once a case officer contacts a candidate?


Initial Assessment:This status will be displayed when a processing officer sends a Request for Information

Further Assessment: This status will be displayed when a processing officer has received the requested information

Source: http://www.mealliance.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/ImmiAccount-changes.pdf


----------



## Nedsrtark

*Short Trip*

Hello


Please advise regarding Short Trip to OZ without my Spouse

We received visa on 14-06-2018 and the IED was 15-06-2018 along with Waiver for me & Spouse " which as i understand that we can enter Oz at any time within 5 years "


Can i go alone for Short Trip to ensure that every thing is OK and return and after 6 month travel with my Spouse for final settlement ??


Thanks


----------



## ssvk2018

Guys... got CO contact today for health declaration for my son. 

lodge date - 20th Feb 
code - 261313 - offshore India

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Hi King in the North!

It is up to you. As long as you have IED waiver, you can plan your travel as you wish.




Nedsrtark said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Please advise regarding Short Trip to OZ without my Spouse
> 
> We received visa on 14-06-2018 and the IED was 15-06-2018 along with Waiver for me & Spouse " which as i understand that we can enter Oz at any time within 5 years "
> 
> 
> Can i go alone for Short Trip to ensure that every thing is OK and return and after 6 month travel with my Spouse for final settlement ??
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## NB

Nedsrtark said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Please advise regarding Short Trip to OZ without my Spouse
> 
> We received visa on 14-06-2018 and the IED was 15-06-2018 along with Waiver for me & Spouse " which as i understand that we can enter Oz at any time within 5 years "
> 
> 
> Can i go alone for Short Trip to ensure that every thing is OK and return and after 6 month travel with my Spouse for final settlement ??
> 
> 
> Thanks


As long as the misses is ok with it, the department will have no problem

On a serious note, you very well know that both of you can enter individually or jointly at any time and as many times you want within 5 years and hence I don’t understand your hesitation 

Cheers


----------



## KVK

VKan said:


> My status has changed to "Initial Assessment". Is this usually what happens once a case officer contacts a candidate?


I can honestly comment on the basis of my case.....for me CO is allocated on 26-June-2018 and the same day EV happened for my current employer. But my application is still in received status....so it usually depends on case to case basis and won't be a prediction of the grant.


----------



## Nedsrtark

newbienz said:


> As long as the misses is ok with it, the department will have no problem
> 
> On a serious note, you very well know that both of you can enter individually or jointly at any time and as many times you want within 5 years and hence I don’t understand your hesitation
> 
> Cheers



Thanks newbienz


I thought a secondary visa holder must enter OZ for the first time with the primary visa holder


----------



## austaspirant

KVK said:


> I can honestly comment on the basis of my case.....for me CO is allocated on 26-June-2018 and the same day EV happened for my current employer. But my application is still in received status....so it usually depends on case to case basis and won't be a prediction of the grant.



How do you know that the CO is allocated on 26-June-2018.


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose

Its the same with me..i lodged my application on 20th Jan and uploaded a document on May13th..i got the Immi commencement mail on 29th June
Probably uploading documents later does push ur place in the queue..
This could be just a coincidence...just trying to find a logic of why my grant is being delayed.








GUNBUN said:


> Stupid questions are given more importance here, for tricky questions we have Newbienz  LOL.
> 
> My lodgement is 05-Jan-2018, I uploaded few important docs. in May-18 end/June beginning....I got CO allocated on 27th June.
> 
> Yours is Apr-20, I don't think it will impact your case.
> 
> Note: I only share my knowledge here and not my bad luck.


----------



## GUNBUN

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Its the same with me..i lodged my application on 20th Jan and uploaded a document on May13th..i got the Immi commencement mail on 29th June
> Probably uploading documents later does push ur place in the queue..
> This could be just a coincidence...just trying to find a logic of why my grant is being delayed.


Like you & me, 60 % of Jan is still non granted....i.e. majority of applications still in queue.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinayagarwal

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Its the same with me..i lodged my application on 20th Jan and uploaded a document on May13th..i got the Immi commencement mail on 29th June
> 
> Probably uploading documents later does push ur place in the queue..
> 
> This could be just a coincidence...just trying to find a logic of why my grant is being delayed.




I uploaded two docs just two days before I got a direct grant.

All depends on the CO.


----------



## kaanixir

Vinayagarwal said:


> I uploaded two docs just two days before I got a direct grant.
> 
> All depends on the CO.


hahha, nice to see this. I'm uploading form 80 and evidence of residency 3 months after my application, tomorrow. Hope I don't get a CO contact in the morning after a surprise batch processing. :ranger:


----------



## Ravish84

Hi All, I have a quick query.. I have applied for Application developer (261312) with DoE on 19th June and 75 points for 189.. I heard some changes are coming in July cycle which will push my specific case (and all alike) by 6-8 months ..Any idea on this.. Has anyone with DoE sometime in May for 261312 has got the invitation?
Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## ssvk2018

kaanixir said:


> hahha, nice to see this. I'm uploading form 80 and evidence of residency 3 months after my application, tomorrow. Hope I don't get a CO contact in the morning after a surprise batch processing. :ranger:


well, i uploaded my form 80 yesterday late night and got CO contact today, technically after 6-7 hours 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

ssvk2018 said:


> well, i uploaded my form 80 yesterday late night and got CO contact today, technically after 6-7 hours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


won't you mind to share the reason of CO contact?


----------



## ssvk2018

have already shared sometime back. it's for health declaration for my son

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

Noticed while filling form 80, I have withdrawn from a university A after a year and started another uni B. Do they ask for any evidence of commencement in uni A or the graduation papers from uni B will be all they want to see


----------



## Ravish84

Ravish84 said:


> Hi All, I have a quick query.. I have applied for Application developer (261312) with DoE on 19th June and 75 points for 189.. I heard some changes are coming in July cycle which will push my specific case (and all alike) by 6-8 months ..Any idea on this.. Has anyone with DoE sometime in May for 261312 has got the invitation?
> Your help will be appreciated.


Any idea or help on this please?


----------



## austaspirant

ssvk2018 said:


> have already shared sometime back. it's for health declaration for my son
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


yes you did, I confused... you can understand the stress of waiting game


----------



## black_swift

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I was contacted by CO from GSM Adelaide. In the pdf letter, I have been asked to provide - Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letterhead.
> 
> Also the letter says that I can provide employment references, contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates, superannuation information.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> I had provided all the available proofs. i.e. each month's payslips for last 15 years, tax returns, PF letter from company.
> 
> But now they are asking for employment reference letter on company letterhead. I don't know if my company would provide one. Many indian companies don't. Has any one got such a letter from CO...If yes, what did you do?
> 
> Thanks.


Did you manage to get RnR on company letter head and have you responded to CO?


----------



## joy2415

Hi friends,
Happy to inform you all that we received our grant today.

Lodgement date : 23 feb 2018
Direct grant(261313 Software Engineer)
onshore applicant.

Best of luck to everyone....

Thanks.


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations.


joy2415 said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to inform you all that we received our grant today.
> 
> Lodgement date : 23 feb 2018
> Direct grant(261313 Software Engineer)
> onshore applicant.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone....
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## austaspirant

joy2415 said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to inform you all that we received our grant today.
> 
> Lodgement date : 23 feb 2018
> Direct grant(261313 Software Engineer)
> onshore applicant.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone....
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats mate!


----------



## expat_user_25

joy2415 said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to inform you all that we received our grant today.
> 
> Lodgement date : 23 feb 2018
> Direct grant(261313 Software Engineer)
> onshore applicant.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone....
> 
> Thanks.




Congratulations! At least one good news for the day..


----------



## KVK

austaspirant said:


> How do you know that the CO is allocated on 26-June-2018.


I got a GSM Allocated email with CO name


----------



## shekar.ym

rahulpop1 said:


> Be hopeful for next Monday before 189 invite..
> That’s when they invite usually.. Keep fingers crossed.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Cool thanks for the info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Which team? Who is your CO?


KVK said:


> I got a GSM Allocated email with CO name


----------



## VKan

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I was contacted by CO from GSM Adelaide. In the pdf letter, I have been asked to provide - Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letterhead.
> 
> Also the letter says that I can provide employment references, contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates, superannuation information.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> I had provided all the available proofs. i.e. each month's payslips for last 15 years, tax returns, PF letter from company.
> 
> But now they are asking for employment reference letter on company letterhead. I don't know if my company would provide one. Many indian companies don't. Has any one got such a letter from CO...If yes, what did you do?
> 
> Thanks.


I can't obtain employment references from my Company either. What did you do about this?


----------



## ssvk2018

Do we have IP button now after the design changes made by the department? I can't find such a button. where is it supposed to be?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

joy2415 said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to inform you all that we received our grant today.
> 
> Lodgement date : 23 feb 2018
> Direct grant(261313 Software Engineer)
> onshore applicant.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone....
> 
> Thanks.


congrats bro and good luck


----------



## Ausysdhome

black_swift said:


> Did you manage to get RnR on company letter head and have you responded to CO?




Not yet. Just found out the process to so in my company.

Did you also get a similar letter from CO?



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

VKan said:


> I can't obtain employment references from my Company either. What did you do about this?




I found out the process to get the letter. Will take action in couple days.



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VKan

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I was contacted by CO from GSM Adelaide. In the pdf letter, I have been asked to provide - Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letterhead.
> 
> Also the letter says that I can provide employment references, contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates, superannuation information.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> I had provided all the available proofs. i.e. each month's payslips for last 15 years, tax returns, PF letter from company.
> 
> But now they are asking for employment reference letter on company letterhead. I don't know if my company would provide one. Many indian companies don't. Has any one got such a letter from CO...If yes, what did you do?
> 
> Thanks.


I have been asked to provide payslips, among other things. Do I have to notarize them? They are all e-copies; for one Company I worked for, it does not contain even the Company's logo.


----------



## NB

VKan said:


> I have been asked to provide payslips, among other things. Do I have to notarize them? They are all e-copies; for one Company I worked for, it does not contain even the Company's logo.


Not required 
Just merge and attach them as they are without any tampering 

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

ssvk2018 said:


> Do we have IP button now after the design changes made by the department? I can't find such a button. where is it supposed to be?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


ny pointers please?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Just to add regarding form 80 international travel, there's a few trips I simply don't have any records of - so at the end of my attached statement I declared that these movements are to the best of my recollection and I am able to corroborate with evidence, however I have likely travelled to X and Y and Z etc country between these approximate dates for these purposes. 

For trips where I just couldn't find any clear cut evidence of dates, I always prefaced my answers with "approximately".


----------



## VKan

Thanks. Does this apply to bank statements and tax assessments too? Or do they need to be notarized?



newbienz said:


> VKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked to provide payslips, among other things. Do I have to notarize them? They are all e-copies; for one Company I worked for, it does not contain even the Company's logo.
> 
> 
> 
> Not required
> Just merge and attach them as they are without any tampering
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## fugitive_4u

VKan said:


> Thanks. Does this apply to bank statements and tax assessments too? Or do they need to be notarized?


I did notarise all documents during my application process. When it was a soft copy, I took a print, notarised it and scanned it. A good quality colour scan without notarising will work.

Cheers
Fugitive


----------



## NB

Ausysdhome said:


> I found out the process to get the letter. Will take action in couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it’s not a secret, can you share the process ?

Cheers


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> Do we have IP button now after the design changes made by the department? I can't find such a button. where is it supposed to be?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Have you been asked to submit documents ? 

Cheers


----------



## NB

VKan said:


> Thanks. Does this apply to bank statements and tax assessments too? Or do they need to be notarized?


As long as you are providing original e statements, nothing needs to be notarised

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome

newbienz said:


> If it’s not a secret, can you share the process ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




No secret...I am talking about the process to get reference letter from my company hr. 
There is an email ID to which we have to send email and hr will decide if the letter can be issued or not.


PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

VKan said:


> I have been asked to provide payslips, among other things. Do I have to notarize them? They are all e-copies; for one Company I worked for, it does not contain even the Company's logo.


no.


----------



## andreyx108b

joy2415 said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to inform you all that we received our grant today.
> 
> Lodgement date : 23 feb 2018
> Direct grant(261313 Software Engineer)
> onshore applicant.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone....
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats!


----------



## Shoryuken

Its relatively less complex to get previous employer’s reference letter. But for the current employer’ experiance certification ,SD is the way out.
Company either dont issue this letter to current employees or applicant wants to keep his/her immigration plans discrete.

How can anyone get current employer’s R&R letter on letterhead? Atleast SD should be acceptable for current job experiance


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> Its relatively less complex to get previous employer’s reference letter. But for the current employer’ experiance certification ,SD is the way out.
> Company either dont issue this letter to current employees or applicant wants to keep his/her immigration plans discrete.
> 
> How can anyone get current employer’s R&R letter on letterhead? Atleast SD should be acceptable for current job experiance


both are accepted, employers should in theory not restrict issuance of letters, as it may be required for a range of reasons.


----------



## Ausysdhome

Shoryuken said:


> Its relatively less complex to get previous employer’s reference letter. But for the current employer’ experiance certification ,SD is the way out.
> Company either dont issue this letter to current employees or applicant wants to keep his/her immigration plans discrete.
> 
> How can anyone get current employer’s R&R letter on letterhead? Atleast SD should be acceptable for current job experiance


Hi.
I submitted experience letter from my previous employer. Since I did not want to reveal my plans to my current employer, so I managed to get an SD from one of my colleagues. 
But now I have received a notice from CO to submit experience letter from my current employer on company letterhead. I have no option but to reach out to the company HR otherwise any chance of PR is dim.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi.
> I submitted experience letter from my previous employer. Since I did not want to reveal my plans to my current employer, so I managed to get an SD from one of my colleagues.
> But now I have received a notice from CO to submit experience letter from my current employer on company letterhead. I have no option but to reach out to the company HR otherwise any chance of PR is dim.:fingerscrossed:


It has to be from senior manager or supervisor, not just a collegues, was that the case?


----------



## Ausysdhome

andreyx108b said:


> It has to be from senior manager or supervisor, not just a collegues, was that the case?


yes, it was from a colleague. Not manager/ supervisor.


----------



## hemanth87

Hey,Is it mandatory to have birth certificate ? Can't we submit passport as a proof for age?


----------



## rahulshyam79

Hi All,

For any employment entered in EOI and made non relevant, do I need to get an employment letter with RnR?

Rahul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Ausysdhome said:


> yes, it was from a colleague. Not manager/ supervisor.


That's prob ably the reason. at least MARA always require SDs from a SENIIOR level staff.


----------



## andreyx108b

hemanth87 said:


> Hey,Is it mandatory to have birth certificate ? Can't we submit passport as a proof for age?


usually it is required, but 10th grade cert maybe used as substitute, at least it has been the case for Indian applicants.


----------



## Shoryuken

Ausysdhome said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be from senior manager or supervisor, not just a collegues, was that the case?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it was from a colleague. Not manager/ supervisor.
Click to expand...

I think this could be an issue, it has to come from direct supervisor or someone you report /reported to.
Also he cant declare salary and employement’s other details unless authorized.
I have submitted normal Employment certificat letter of current employer on letter head specifying my salary and duration since i am employed +
Supervisor’s SD for only declaring roles and responsibilities .
Only worrisome part is: I am in the same company for last 8.5 years.(current company),so 85% of my experiance is based on SD.

Any comments from senior members?


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> I think this could be an issue, it has to come from direct supervisor or someone you report /reported to.
> Also he cant declare salary and employement’s other details unless authorized.
> I have submitted normal Employment certificat letter of current employer on letter head specifying my salary and duration since i am employed +
> Supervisor’s SD for only declaring roles and responsibilities .
> Only worrisome part is: I am in the same company for last 8.5 years.(current company),so 85% of my experiance is based on SD.
> 
> Any comments from senior members?


I think you should be fine.


----------



## Shoryuken

andreyx108b said:


> Shoryuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can anyone get current employer’s R&R letter on letterhead? Atleast SD should be acceptable for current job experiance
> 
> 
> 
> both are accepted, employers should in theory not restrict issuance of letters, as it may be required for a range of reasons.
Click to expand...

Most of them are OK to issue the letter, but contents are not what you wish for.(role and job responsibilities)
Its a standard tempelate certifying that you are an employee .. thats it.


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> Most of them are OK to issue the letter, but contents are not what you wish for.(role and job responsibilities)
> Its a standard tempelate certifying that you are an employee .. thats it.


You got to be persistent, at least get a permission from HR for a letter to be drafted by a supervisor and signed by HR/Supervisor.


----------



## J0J0

Hi All

I lodged my application on January 11th.
CO contact June 25th asking for further FBI clearance in my maiden name as lived in USA for 2 years.
I had already submitted in married name, maiden name an oversight on my part!
Provided evidence and had to email in as used my 60 document on my immiaccount, this was on advice from customer services DIBP.

Just wondering now if I am likely to be contacted/Direct grant once the 28 day period is up?
What are other people’s understanding of this or experience?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## meblackhawk

Hello friends, Happy to inform you all that we received our grant today.

Lodgement date : 23 feb 2018
Direct grant(261313)
offshore applicant.

Thanks to all the forum members and Best of luck to everyone....

Thanks.


----------



## darivap

Congrats!!


meblackhawk said:


> Hello friends, Happy to inform you all that we received our grant today.
> 
> Lodgement date : 23 feb 2018
> Direct grant(261313)
> offshore applicant.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members and Best of luck to everyone....
> 
> Thanks.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

meblackhawk said:


> Hello friends, Happy to inform you all that we received our grant today.
> 
> Lodgement date : 23 feb 2018
> Direct grant(261313)
> offshore applicant.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members and Best of luck to everyone....
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulation! All the best!


----------



## Shoryuken

> I think you should be fine.





> You got to be persistent, at least get a permission from HR for a letter to be drafted by a supervisor and signed by HR/Supervisor.


Thank you !


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


meblackhawk said:


> Hello friends, Happy to inform you all that we received our grant today.
> 
> Lodgement date : 23 feb 2018
> Direct grant(261313)
> offshore applicant.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members and Best of luck to everyone....
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Shoryuken

meblackhawk said:


> Hello friends, Happy to inform you all that we received our grant today.
> 
> Lodgement date : 23 feb 2018
> Direct grant(261313)
> offshore applicant.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members and Best of luck to everyone....
> 
> Thanks.


Great!! Congrats

So March applicants ........😬


----------



## darivap

andreyx108b said:


> usually it is required, but 10th grade cert maybe used as substitute, at least it has been the case for Indian applicants.


Is it usually required? In homeaffairs.gov.au it says passport or birth certificate is fine, but in immi.gov.au it says birth certificate. Few of my friends got the grant with just the passport. Not sure what's the official requirement. Is it up to CO?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J0J0

As if by magic.......

Awarded my visa today.

Lodged jan 11 2018
Co contact June 25 2018
Replied with info jul 6th 2018

Offshore
Registered nurse 

Good luck guys the sun is shining today


----------



## rahulpop1

J0J0 said:


> As if by magic.......
> 
> Awarded my visa today.
> 
> Lodged jan 11 2018
> Co contact June 25 2018
> Replied with info jul 6th 2018
> 
> Offshore
> Registered nurse
> 
> Good luck guys the sun is shining today


Wow.. Congratulations. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

meblackhawk said:


> Hello friends, Happy to inform you all that we received our grant today.
> 
> Lodgement date : 23 feb 2018
> Direct grant(261313)
> offshore applicant.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members and Best of luck to everyone....
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

darivap said:


> Is it usually required? In homeaffairs.gov.au it says passport or birth certificate is fine, but in immi.gov.au it says birth certificate. Few of my friends got the grant with just the passport. Not sure what's the official requirement. Is it up to CO?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Just Passport is perfectly fine...


----------



## jebinson

When did you respond to it?


J0J0 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I lodged my application on January 11th.
> CO contact June 25th asking for further FBI clearance in my maiden name as lived in USA for 2 years.
> I had already submitted in married name, maiden name an oversight on my part!
> Provided evidence and had to email in as used my 60 document on my immiaccount, this was on advice from customer services DIBP.
> 
> Just wondering now if I am likely to be contacted/Direct grant once the 28 day period is up?
> What are other people’s understanding of this or experience?
> 
> Thanks
> Jo


----------



## expat_user_25

J0J0 said:


> As if by magic.......
> 
> Awarded my visa today.
> 
> Lodged jan 11 2018
> Co contact June 25 2018
> Replied with info jul 6th 2018
> 
> Offshore
> Registered nurse
> 
> Good luck guys the sun is shining today




Awesome! Congratulations


----------



## expat_user_25

meblackhawk said:


> Hello friends, Happy to inform you all that we received our grant today.
> 
> Lodgement date : 23 feb 2018
> Direct grant(261313)
> offshore applicant.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members and Best of luck to everyone....
> 
> Thanks.




Great! Congratulations


----------



## jebinson

J0J0 said:


> As if by magic.......
> 
> Awarded my visa today.
> 
> Lodged jan 11 2018
> Co contact June 25 2018
> Replied with info jul 6th 2018
> 
> Offshore
> Registered nurse
> 
> Good luck guys the sun is shining today


Congratulations!


----------



## aswin4PR

expat_user_25 said:


> Awesome! Congratulations


Seems Gunbun needs to back on job today...


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hopefully they will pick the pace...


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> Have you been asked to submit documents ?
> 
> Cheers


yes, health declaration form

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

aswin4PR said:


> Seems Gunbun needs to back on job today...
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


If he doesn’t report in an hour, he will be marked absent 

No excuses for water logging accepted

Cheers


----------



## skharoon

ssvk2018 said:


> Do we have IP button now after the design changes made by the department? I can't find such a button. where is it supposed to be?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


You should find IP button in your application details, attachment section.



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi_01

I was asked for Birth Cert..I don't think there is one answer to this. may be dependent on CO.



darivap said:


> Is it usually required? In homeaffairs.gov.au it says passport or birth certificate is fine, but in immi.gov.au it says birth certificate. Few of my friends got the grant with just the passport. Not sure what's the official requirement. Is it up to CO?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

*Travel after Visa Lodge*

I have a query,Do we need to update the travel history AFTER visa lodge?
I need to travel urgently to two countries urgently(one is India,home country) ,possibly my spouse will travel on my behalf (to India) and i will go on business trip(Eu)
Do we both need to update form 80 again after return?

What if i postpone business travel ,but secondary applicant travels to home country,Do i still need to update from 80 for her?
Thank you!
:juggle:


----------



## sid.salunke2192

*Case officer contact*

Hi guys,

I've received a request for more information from a case officer today. I'm an onshore applicant and lodged my visa on the 22nd of February 2018 with 75 points.

I had attached all my payslips and reference letters and still have been asked to provide more evidence.



> Further evidence of Australian employment - Tax PAYG payment summaries,
> superannuation statements and bank statements showing salary payments


I'm thinking of certifying all the above documents and uploading them tonight.

Just thought of letting everyone know.

I'll update immitracker as well.

Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b

Adi_01 said:


> I was asked for Birth Cert..I don't think there is one answer to this. may be dependent on CO.


It is often requested, way too often to say its not required, its a rick of having a CO contact if one does not upload it or uploads a replacement.


----------



## andyrent

andreyx108b said:


> usually it is required, but 10th grade cert maybe used as substitute, at least it has been the case for Indian applicants.


10th class certificate does not have Parents names... 
I submitted Passport as proof as it states the names of parents and date of birth.

Is there anything else we can submit ? 

Driving licence pan card - only have fathers name and no mother's name.


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> I have a query,Do we need to update the travel history AFTER visa lodge?
> I need to travel urgently to two countries urgently(one is India,home country) ,possibly my spouse will travel on my behalf (to India) and i will go on business trip(Eu)
> Do we both need to update form 80 again after return?
> 
> What if i postpone business travel ,but secondary applicant travels to home country,Do i still need to update from 80 for her?
> Thank you!
> :juggle:


Some update it, some not. Some peopl travel daily/weekly in Europe for example, but never update while application is pending, there is no strict requirement AFAIK.


----------



## andyrent

J0J0 said:


> As if by magic.......
> 
> Awarded my visa today.
> 
> Lodged jan 11 2018
> Co contact June 25 2018
> Replied with info jul 6th 2018
> 
> Offshore
> Registered nurse
> 
> Good luck guys the sun is shining today


Congrats - so they are following the 28 day period aftr CO contact...


----------



## darivap

Wow. Did you have one? Is there an alternative in case they ask?


Adi_01 said:


> I was asked for Birth Cert..I don't think there is one answer to this. may be dependent on CO.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

andyrent said:


> Congrats - so they are following the 28 day period aftr CO contact...


Its been more nowadays, however, they don't always.


----------



## NB

andyrent said:


> 10th class certificate does not have Parents names...
> I submitted Passport as proof as it states the names of parents and date of birth.
> 
> Is there anything else we can submit ?
> 
> Driving licence pan card - only have fathers name and no mother's name.


Many applicants give Aadhaar also
It’s bio metric based so highly credible 

Cheers


----------



## swatee25

andyrent said:


> 10th class certificate does not have Parents names...
> I submitted Passport as proof as it states the names of parents and date of birth.
> 
> Is there anything else we can submit ?
> 
> Driving licence pan card - only have fathers name and no mother's name.


Your passport has both father and mother name. Although I have uploaded my birth cert, I dont think it has parents name on it


----------



## Shoryuken

swatee25 said:


> Your passport has both father and mother name. Although I have uploaded my birth cert, I dont think it has parents name on it


Birth Cert in India, has most possibility of parents name being mentioned.
Only thing that could be missing is child's name.My original Municipal Cert has a cross with dots in my name's place holder . 
I used Adhaar,PP(As ID and Travel) and a Birth Cert from High commission of India 
(Docs that has National emblem)
and also Secondary School Cert.


----------



## NB

swatee25 said:


> Your passport has both father and mother name. Although I have uploaded my birth cert, I dont think it has parents name on it


I have not come across any birth certificate in india that does not have at least one parents name on it 

If it is issued by some gram or village panchayat, not sure

Check carefully 

Cheers


----------



## darivap

I don't have an aadhar yet as i haven't been to India in many years. I uploaded passport, 10th Mark list, marriage certificate and US driving license. Hopefully CO accepts that. Fingers crossed!!


Shoryuken said:


> Birth Cert in India, has most possibility of parents name being mentioned.
> Only thing that could be missing is child's name.My original Municipal Cert has a cross with dots in my name's place holder .
> I used Adhaar,PP(As ID and Travel) and a Birth Cert from High commission of India
> (Docs that has National emblem)
> and also Secondary School Cert.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

darivap said:


> I don't have an aadhar yet as i haven't been to India in many years. I uploaded passport, 10th Mark list, marriage certificate and US driving license. Hopefully CO accepts that. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


keep us posted please.


----------



## andyrent

newbienz said:


> Many applicants give Aadhaar also
> It’s bio metric based so highly credible
> 
> Cheers


Problem is in my Addhar card my father's name is written as P.B. Surname... 

Whereas in Passport it is in Full Form ... so I submitted the Passport and not Aadhar card

I am also thinking of submitting my PAN card - as that has full name...


----------



## darivap

Sure. I'm a May candidate, so at least October before I hear anything I'm guessing.


andreyx108b said:


> keep us posted please.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> If he doesn’t report in an hour, he will be marked absent
> 
> No excuses for water logging accepted
> 
> Cheers


pa..pa..pa...present sir 

Today.......I thought to bunk first lecture as NB/Andreyx sir have already reached the class pretty early...

......in the morning i need some negativity to begin the day, now that I have seen 2 grants already I can start my day


----------



## Shoryuken

darivap said:


> Sure. I'm a May candidate, so at least October before I hear anything I'm guessing.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Sigh!! October? I am May applicant too.
but..seems grant approvals are too slow to meet these theoretical time frames


----------



## fugitive_4u

andyrent said:


> Congrats - so they are following the 28 day period aftr CO contact...


28 days is supposedly by when someone has to be assigned to. So, it is 0 to 28 days for CO to pick up.


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> pa..pa..pa...present sir
> 
> 
> 
> Today.......I thought to bunk first lecture as NB/Andreyx sir have already reached the class pretty early...
> 
> 
> 
> ......in the morning i need some negativity to begin the day, now that I have seen 2 grants already I can start my day




Make it 4 grants.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

It seems immitracker will gradually show 10 grants by eod. 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

newbienz said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your passport has both father and mother name. Although I have uploaded my birth cert, I dont think it has parents name on it
> 
> 
> 
> I have not come across any birth certificate in india that does not have at least one parents name on it
> 
> If it is issued by some gram or village panchayat, not sure
> 
> Check carefully
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Mine is from gram panchayat. So I have submitted that as well. As 10th leaving. Let's see.


----------



## swatee25

Shoryuken said:


> Sigh!! October? I am May applicant too.
> but..seems grant approvals are too slow to meet these theoretical time frames


Im May too and I dont know why, but I am hopeful to get it by September. Sounding silly much?


----------



## rahulpop1

I pray for it. Hopefully they will start March soon.. Especially March 20


J_Scorpion said:


> It seems immitracker will gradually show 10 grants by eod.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kruz189

*Regarding rnr letters*

Hi @newbienz @gunbun @andreyx108b

I have few queries. Please I need an expert advice. I have already lodged my visa.
1. It looks like statutory declarations are not accepted now and CO are demanding RNR on company letter head. Is this true?
2. If somehow I arranged rnr letters as required (although this is a big issue for me), will that be a problem if I submit them instead of SD now to dibp as I have submitted SD to ACS.
3. If I have to merge all SDs in one single PDF while uploading, is it fine if for some companies there are SDs and for some companies I put rnr and then merge them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

Kruz189 said:


> Hi @newbienz @gunbun @andreyx108b
> 
> I have few queries. Please I need an expert advice. I have already lodged my visa.
> 1. It looks like statutory declarations are not accepted now and CO are demanding RNR on company letter head. Is this true?
> 2. If somehow I arranged rnr letters as required (although this is a big issue for me), will that be a problem if I submit them instead of SD now to dibp as I have submitted SD to ACS.
> 3. If I have to merge all SDs in one single PDF while uploading, is it fine if for some companies there are SDs and for some companies I put rnr and then merge them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Try calling them, and see why they didn't accept it... that's extremly unsual. 

It would be OK if you supply it now as an additional piece of evidence.


----------



## black_swift

Ausysdhome said:


> Not yet. Just found out the process to so in my company.
> 
> Did you also get a similar letter from CO?
> 
> 
> 
> PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankfully not yet. Since I also have SD, just wanted to get clarifications


----------



## NB

Kruz189 said:


> Hi @newbienz @gunbun @andreyx108b
> 
> I have few queries. Please I need an expert advice. I have already lodged my visa.
> 1. It looks like statutory declarations are not accepted now and CO are demanding RNR on company letter head. Is this true?
> 2. If somehow I arranged rnr letters as required (although this is a big issue for me), will that be a problem if I submit them instead of SD now to dibp as I have submitted SD to ACS.
> 3. If I have to merge all SDs in one single PDF while uploading, is it fine if for some companies there are SDs and for some companies I put rnr and then merge them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Many members are reporting it.
You can never be sure if you are going to be asked or not

2. If the CO asks for it, you can submit is without any issues

3. I uploaded a complete set of documents that is used for skills assessment to DIBP also by merging them in a single file. But I did not tamper with the set by deleting or adding or replacing documents
I had also submitted a mixture of SD and reference letters

Cheers


----------



## Shoryuken

swatee25 said:


> Im May too and I dont know why, but I am hopeful to get it by September. Sounding silly much?


Not actually.......

Applicants Month

Feb, March July
March,Apr Aug
Mar,Apr ,May Sep
Apr,May ,Jun Oct


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> Not actually.......
> 
> Applicants Month
> 
> Feb, March July
> March,Apr Aug
> Mar,Apr ,May Sep
> Apr,May ,Jun Oct


They should speed up, as the number of applicants isn't increasing, but backlog should decrease.


----------



## Shoryuken

andreyx108b said:


> They should speed up, as the number of applicants isn't increasing, but backlog should decrease.


This is what the current trends indicate:
we also don't know two variables of backlog :-

1.No. of applications in NZ stream
2.No. of 190 applicants,If they were increased


----------



## Kruz189

Thanks newbienz. @andreyx sorry buddy din't understood what you are trying to say.


newbienz said:


> 1. Many members are reporting it.
> You can never be sure if you are going to be asked or not
> 
> 2. If the CO asks for it, you can submit is without any issues
> 
> 3. I uploaded a complete set of documents that is used for skills assessment to DIBP also by merging them in a single file. But I did not tamper with the set by deleting or adding or replacing documents
> I had also submitted a mixture of SD and reference letters
> 
> Cheers


----------



## swatee25

Shoryuken said:


> Not actually.......
> 
> Applicants Month
> 
> Feb, March July
> March,Apr Aug
> Mar,Apr ,May Sep
> Apr,May ,Jun Oct



Cool, so 2nd May 2018 should have chances in September. Hopefully a grant...


----------



## JHubble

Any idea as to why, Feb applicants are processed, despite many of the Jan applicants remain without a CO contact or grant.


andreyx108b said:


> They should speed up, as the number of applicants isn't increasing, but backlog should decrease.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Grants for February lodgements is catching up to January very quickly!


----------



## amitkb

Hello guys.
RnR letter on company letter head should be signed by HR or project manager or lead?


----------



## Shoryuken

JHubble said:


> Any idea as to why, Feb applicants are processed, despite many of the Jan applicants remain without a CO contact or grant.


Absolute number of applications until Jan 22 should be significantly higher, 
The Nov'17 Draws invited 1400,who could apply until January.
Feb had a 3 week draw and 600 lot applicants.So less applicants.

EDIT: i think the assignment of cases to COs are on 2 weeks basis, and not dependent on number of cases.(Time based sort)
Sprint is the word, i guess in IT Lingo


----------



## KVK

Kruz189 said:


> Hi @newbienz @gunbun @andreyx108b
> 
> I have few queries. Please I need an expert advice. I have already lodged my visa.
> 1. It looks like statutory declarations are not accepted now and CO are demanding RNR on company letter head. Is this true?
> 2. If somehow I arranged rnr letters as required (although this is a big issue for me), will that be a problem if I submit them instead of SD now to dibp as I have submitted SD to ACS.
> 3. If I have to merge all SDs in one single PDF while uploading, is it fine if for some companies there are SDs and for some companies I put rnr and then merge them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Guys,

I just want to throw some light on this based on my experience, since recently I am seeing many discussions regarding SD. I had worked in three companies in the past, for two I have given reference letter on company letterhead, but for the current one I have given a SD from a senior colleague (not a supervisor). On 26th June, my co has sent a email on my company email ID for my job verification, which eventually reached to my company HR. The email was very generic like " I want to confirm Mr xxx hold xxx position in your company", but they also attached SD along with it. My company HR provided the confirmation and as far as I know it did not happen for my previous companies till now.

Now the verification happened because of SD, or there could be some other reason, I don't know. But I honestly disagree with the statement that SD will provide no value. Sometime, especially in India people tend to refrain from letting organization know their plans. It is up to you how you want to proceed, because even if you give RnR letter, there is no guarantee that verification will not happen, or CO will not contact you for additional proof.


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> Grants for February lodgements is catching up to January very quickly!


Hopefully they will start March as well.. Quickly.. 🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

Co contact 4
Grants 4 
They touched total 8 cases till now as per immitracker 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Kruz189 said:


> Hi @newbienz @gunbun @andreyx108b
> 
> I have few queries. Please I need an expert advice. I have already lodged my visa.
> 1. It looks like statutory declarations are not accepted now and CO are demanding RNR on company letter head. Is this true?
> 2. If somehow I arranged rnr letters as required (although this is a big issue for me), will that be a problem if I submit them instead of SD now to dibp as I have submitted SD to ACS.
> 3. If I have to merge all SDs in one single PDF while uploading, is it fine if for some companies there are SDs and for some companies I put rnr and then merge them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Our real experts have already replied on your queries.

I am an expert in bad luck & here is my suggestion to you/others :
_
"In Times Of Need One Has To Bow Before The Buffoon" _

With this attitude in my mind, I was successful in collecting R&R on letterhead from all of my 4 employers. And therefore do not lose heart if you have SD just keep trying for better in whatever you do. Yes, I also submitted SD in ACS but later replaced SD with letterhead at the time of lodgement.

you see in my case - 5th Jan lodged but no grant till date.

I have seen almost equal no. of cases for both sides i.e. 

1. SD-->no EV-->Direct Grant
2. Comp. letterhead-->EV-->Grant

Try your luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## guest1700

GUNBUN said:


> Our real experts have already replied on your queries.
> 
> I am an expert in bad luck & here is my suggestion to you/others :
> _
> "In Times Of Need One Has To Bow Before The Buffoon" _
> 
> With this attitude in my mind, I was successful in collecting R&R on letterhead from all of my 4 employers. And therefore do not lose heart if you have SD just keep trying for better in whatever you do. Yes, I also submitted SD in ACS but later replaced SD with letterhead at the time of lodgement.
> 
> you see in my case - 5th Jan lodged but no grant till date.
> 
> I have seen almost equal no. of cases for both sides i.e.
> 
> 1. SD-->no EV-->Direct Grant
> 2. Comp. letterhead-->EV-->Grant
> 
> Try your luck :fingerscrossed:


I agree with Gunban on this one. I have seen a lot of recent direct grants where only SD was submitted. It depends on the CO, it depends on other work-related documentation, it depends on the company and many other things. I know some of my own friends who submitted SD in 2016 and were given direct grants in 30-45 days. We cannot predict a grant based on any particular factor, it all comes down to the CO. I also know for sure that there are multiple departments working on one file/case. Your officers keep changing, you officers have a team of juniors & Skilled support officers to support them and assist with cases.


----------



## andreyx108b

KVK said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just want to throw some light on this based on my experience, since recently I am seeing many discussions regarding SD. I had worked in three companies in the past, for two I have given reference letter on company letterhead, but for the current one I have given a SD from a senior colleague (not a supervisor). On 26th June, my co has sent a email on my company email ID for my job verification, which eventually reached to my company HR. The email was very generic like " I want to confirm Mr xxx hold xxx position in your company", but they also attached SD along with it. My company HR provided the confirmation and as far as I know it did not happen for my previous companies till now.
> 
> Now the verification happened because of SD, or there could be some other reason, I don't know. But I honestly disagree with the statement that SD will provide no value. Sometime, especially in India people tend to refrain from letting organization know their plans. It is up to you how you want to proceed, because even if you give RnR letter, there is no guarantee that verification will not happen, or CO will not contact you for additional proof.


Its quite normal, SDs are also part of usual verifications, either they would call directly to undersigned person or company itself.


----------



## andreyx108b

amitkb said:


> Hello guys.
> RnR letter on company letter head should be signed by HR or project manager or lead?


those who are authorized to sign it.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I go on holiday for 2 weeks next week. Hoping that when I come back I can find a direct grant in my inbox 
(praying I don't get a CO contact while on holiday, will be difficult to respond!)



rahulpop1 said:


> Hopefully they will start March as well.. Quickly.. 🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## umsal

hi 


for acs passport need to get signed by notary and certified true copy of original


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> I go on holiday for 2 weeks next week. Hoping that when I come back I can find a direct grant in my inbox
> (praying I don't get a CO contact while on holiday, will be difficult to respond!)


Wow.. Best way to spend time quickly.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

andreyx108b said:


> amitkb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys.
> RnR letter on company letter head should be signed by HR or project manager or lead?
> 
> 
> 
> those who are authorized to sign it.
Click to expand...

That’s the confusion. Ideally it should be signed by HR??


----------



## RR19

I have been a silent member of this thread since I lodged my visa on 25th Feb 18, today I received a direct grant  good luck to you all and I hope there are many more grants to come today!

EOI lodged: 17 Feb
PTE: 90
EOI and all docs plus form 80: 25th Feb 18
70 points


----------



## NB

amitkb said:


> That’s the confusion. Ideally it should be signed by HR??


My reference letter was signed by the team leader.
However, before signing it, he got the approval from the HR in an internal email
It was accepted by DIBP 

Cheers


----------



## J_Scorpion

Congratulations! Buddy


RR19 said:


> I have been a silent member of this thread since I lodged my visa on 25th Feb 18, today I received a direct grant  good luck to you all and I hope there are many more grants to come today!
> 
> EOI lodged: 17 Feb
> PTE: 90
> EOI and all docs plus form 80: 25th Feb 18
> 70 points


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncanwl1991

*Document Upload - Immigration Lawyer Advice*

Hey everyone

I was asking the other day about the effects on my waiting time if i upload documents now to my Immi Account - When my initial submission date was April 20th.

I got some mixed answers
So i got in touch with my Immigration Lawyer in Australia to ask him for some advice too.

Thought id share:

_Q: Would you recommend uploading these so late after my initial submission date? _
*A: Uploading new documents is not a problem.*


_Q:Will it push me back in the line at all? _
*A: No this does not push the line*

Going by this... I am going to upload a few letters from HR to help try and reduce the chance of a CO Contact.

Hope everyone has a good day and some grants are sent out too!! :fingerscrossed::clap2:


----------



## GUNBUN

amitkb said:


> Hello guys.
> RnR letter on company letter head should be signed by HR or project manager or lead?


In my view, apart from HR department....only a few people like VP,GM, etc level people can have company letterhead, officially.

Unofficially, any one can have letterhead starting from peon.....upto your team lead/Reporting Manager.

It is upto Case officer to decide what type of signatory he deem to be authorized.

Safer side always get it from HR dept.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

amitkb said:


> That’s the confusion. Ideally it should be signed by HR??


I think it must depend surely on your position within the company and also the person who signs its position?

I am a Senior Civil/Structural Designer
So my letters are signed and written by the Head of Civil/Structural Design for each company.

The only reason I have contacted HR for two of my companies is because the Heads of Design have since left the original companies we worked together at, so their 'Statement Letters' are on their new company headed paper.

I asked my Lawyer about this.
His reply was:

*Your working situation could be for eg: 

-- ABC limited however they would contract you out to XYZ limited or some other company as well

-- Or you could be working for a recruitment agency and they may contract you out.

As long as you have worked -- and it is all genuine -- and you have proved that too --- there shouldnt be any issue.*

Hope this can help.
Cheers


----------



## Cairns123

Hello Mate,
Got a CO contact for PTE results.[thru 'send scores']

I sent it.

Any idea when will they come back.

Regards


----------



## Cairns123

smaikap said:


> I got a CO contact for sending PTE score online yesterday. I have done the same from PTE website, logged in to Immiaccount clicked "Information Provided" and attached the screenshot of "PTE Score Sent" email and the same from PTE website and my application status is changed to : "Further assessment"
> 
> Is there anything else pending from my side?


Hello Mate,
Got a CO contact for PTE results.[thru 'send scores']

I sent it.

Any idea when will they come back.

Regards


----------



## NB

Cairns123 said:


> Hello Mate,
> Got a CO contact for PTE results.[thru 'send scores']
> 
> I sent it.
> 
> Any idea when will they come back.
> 
> Regards


The scores or the grant ?
On a more serious note, no one can predict

Cheers


----------



## Cairns123

newbienz said:


> The scores or the grant ?
> On a more serious note, no one can predict
> 
> Cheers


They asked for PTE score.

I went to PTE site and sent thru 'Send scores' button.

Regards


----------



## ssvk2018

skharoon said:


> You should find IP button in your application details, attachment section.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


thanks!! found it..

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

sid.salunke2192 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I've received a request for more information from a case officer today. I'm an onshore applicant and lodged my visa on the 22nd of February 2018 with 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> I had attached all my payslips and reference letters and still have been asked to provide more evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of certifying all the above documents and uploading them tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought of letting everyone know.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update immitracker as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!




They want third party evidences from everyone. You should’ve attached bank statements, super statements and tax returns as a part of third party evidences. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
Final grant awaited


----------



## internationalcanuck

A CO contact for a late march lodgment! 
Are you onshore or offshore?




Cairns123 said:


> Hello Mate,
> Got a CO contact for PTE results.[thru 'send scores']
> 
> I sent it.
> 
> Any idea when will they come back.
> 
> Regards


----------



## GUNBUN

Cairns123 said:


> Hello Mate,
> Got a CO contact for PTE results.[thru 'send scores']
> 
> I sent it.
> 
> Any idea when will they come back.
> 
> Regards


OMG 22nd March CO contact. great going DHA.

@IC - do you mind postponing your trip, take grant here and then go finally. LOL.


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> OMG 22nd March CO contact. great going DHA.
> 
> @IC - do you mind postponing your trip, take grant here and then go finally. LOL.



He is from 190 stream.

IC - We have to wait.


----------



## austaspirant

RR19 said:


> I have been a silent member of this thread since I lodged my visa on 25th Feb 18, today I received a direct grant  good luck to you all and I hope there are many more grants to come today!
> 
> EOI lodged: 17 Feb
> PTE: 90
> EOI and all docs plus form 80: 25th Feb 18
> 70 points


Won't you mind sharing the anzsco and whether it is 189/190?


----------



## GUNBUN

austaspirant said:


> He is from 190 stream.
> 
> IC - We have to wait.


Thanks austaspirant for clarification.

It seems 190 people giving mini heart-attack to 189 people, LOL.


----------



## internationalcanuck

austaspirant said:


> He is from 190 stream.
> 
> IC - We have to wait.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations mate.



RR19 said:


> I have been a silent member of this thread since I lodged my visa on 25th Feb 18, today I received a direct grant  good luck to you all and I hope there are many more grants to come today!
> 
> EOI lodged: 17 Feb
> PTE: 90
> EOI and all docs plus form 80: 25th Feb 18
> 70 points


----------



## Shoryuken

March counter opened,I double checked 'offshore' this time.
March 1 applicant granted on myimmitracker


----------



## RossiBG

Wohoooo! I just received my 189 grant! Really didn't expect it so soon!


----------



## RossiBG

Shoryuken said:


> March counter opened,I double checked 'offshore' this time.
> March 1 applicant granted on myimmitracker


Yup, that's me. Definitely offshore.


----------



## Shoryuken

RossiBG said:


> Wohoooo! I just received my 189 grant! Really didn't expect it so soon!


I was faster to update LOL. Congratulations and Good luck!!


----------



## Ptashant

RossiBG said:


> Wohoooo! I just received my 189 grant! Really didn't expect it so soon!


Many congratulations.. When did you file your visa application? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> March counter opened,I double checked 'offshore' this time.
> March 1 applicant granted on myimmitracker




I would suggest to put a filter on country as well to get more relevant data.
There was one offshore applicant from Germany I think who had lodge date as 20 March and got grant 1 month back. 
For India, grants as per lodge date are quite different though. Still I agree, this is a very positive sign. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RossiBG

Ptashant said:


> Many congratulations.. When did you file your visa application?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


As per my signature:

ANZCODE: 313211 RADIOCOMMUNICATIONS TECHNICIAN
EXP: 15 points
EDU: 10 points
PTE: 20 points
AGE: 30 points
TOTAL: 75 points
DOE: 19/Feb/2018
INVITATION: 21/Feb/2018
Visa lodge: 1 Mar 2018
Visa Grant: 17 July 2018


----------



## rahulpop1

RossiBG said:


> Wohoooo! I just received my 189 grant! Really didn't expect it so soon!




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



RossiBG said:


> Wohoooo! I just received my 189 grant! Really didn't expect it so soon!


----------



## jebinson

Wow! Congratulations!


RossiBG said:


> As per my signature:
> 
> ANZCODE: 313211 RADIOCOMMUNICATIONS TECHNICIAN
> EXP: 15 points
> EDU: 10 points
> PTE: 20 points
> AGE: 30 points
> TOTAL: 75 points
> DOE: 19/Feb/2018
> INVITATION: 21/Feb/2018
> Visa lodge: 1 Mar 2018
> Visa Grant: 17 July 2018


----------



## RR19

ANZSCO: 241411
189 visa


----------



## GUNBUN

*Today's statistics*

Congratulations to all today's winners.

1. SK (29-Sep) **
2. JOJO (11-Jan)
3. RR19 (17-Feb)
4. Soushi (19-Feb)
5. ready_au (20-Feb)
6. meblackhawk (23-Feb)
7. Ross (01-Mar)

_** Received grant today after NJL (26-Apr-2018). Reason for NJL (copied from users account ) :

"When verifying the employment they called my previous employer but the number was not in use and could not contact the employer. So they sent me a NJ s57 and asked to reply with more information. I found emploer had changed the landline number. So I shared them the new contact details including the hr contact"_


----------



## amitkb

GUNBUN said:


> amitkb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys.
> RnR letter on company letter head should be signed by HR or project manager or lead?
> 
> 
> 
> In my view, apart from HR department....only a few people like VP,GM, etc level people can have company letterhead, officially.
> 
> Unofficially, any one can have letterhead starting from peon.....upto your team lead/Reporting Manager.
> 
> It is upto Case officer to decide what type of signatory he deem to be authorized.
> 
> Safer side always get it from HR dept.
Click to expand...

Thanks Gunbun


----------



## austaspirant

RossiBG said:


> Wohoooo! I just received my 189 grant! Really didn't expect it so soon!


Congrats mate!


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> I would suggest to put a filter on country as well to get more relevant data.
> There was one offshore applicant from Germany I think who had lodge date as 20 March and got grant 1 month back.
> For India, grants as per lodge date are quite different though. Still I agree, this is a very positive sign.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There goes my sandcastle..crumpled. My brain was already thinking to update a tracker excel sheet and my heart alreadylane:


----------



## kaanixir

GUNBUN said:


> Congratulations to all today's winners.
> 
> 1. SK (29-Sep) **
> 2. JOJO (11-Jan)
> 3. RR19 (17-Feb)
> 4. Soushi (19-Feb)
> 5. ready_au (20-Feb)
> 6. meblackhawk (23-Feb)
> 7. Ross (01-Mar)
> 
> _** Received grant today after NJL (26-Apr-2018). Reason for NJL (copied from users account ) :
> 
> "When verifying the employment they called my previous employer but the number was not in use and could not contact the employer. So they sent me a NJ s57 and asked to reply with more information. I found emploer had changed the landline number. So I shared them the new contact details including the hr contact"_


you got the grant ? Cool gunbun :clap2: congratz


----------



## NB

kaanixir said:


> you got the grant ? Cool gunbun :clap2: congratz


Don’t be a sadist
He is the bridesmaid never a bride 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> There goes my sandcastle..crumpled. My brain was already thinking to update a tracker excel sheet and my heart alreadylane:




Oh dear. Don’t get disheartened. Offshore Indian applicant is not too behind, standing firm at 23rd March. Soon March will start.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Oh dear. Don’t get disheartened. Offshore Indian applicant is not too behind, standing firm at 23rd March. Soon March will start.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


last year in Sep-17 when started giving all those bulk grants, they cleared cases as worst as lodged 633 days before and as good as lodged 22 days before Sep-2017.

I guess they would start batch around 6th Aug Monday this year.


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> last year in Sep-17 when started giving all those bulk grants, they cleared cases as worst as lodged 633 days before and as good as lodged 22 days before Sep-2017.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they would start batch around 6th Aug Monday this year.




Hi Gunbun, *♂
Do you think there will be a thing like batch processing this year?
There was a reason for mass grants last year as the quota was already full in Feb/March. And when invitations started post July, number of grants increased. 
I still think number of grants will increase gradually but it won’t be like last years Batch process. 🤷🏻*♂
Still I want the batch to run and clear the entire backlog. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> last year in Sep-17 when started giving all those bulk grants, they cleared cases as worst as lodged 633 days before and as good as lodged 22 days before Sep-2017.
> 
> I guess they would start batch around 6th Aug Monday this year.


last year number of applicants were greater... this year as mentioned by other it won't be as huge, but still should be somewhat more than few grants a day


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi Gunbun, *♂
> Do you think there will be a thing like batch processing this year?
> There was a reason for mass grants last year as the quota was already full in Feb/March. And when invitations started post July, number of grants increased.
> I still think number of grants will increase gradually but it won’t be like last years Batch process. 🤷🏻*♂
> Still I want the batch to run and clear the entire backlog. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


this year we didn't see delay mails, which usually a factor in huge grant numbers after new FY


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> I would suggest to put a filter on country as well to get more relevant data.
> There was one offshore applicant from Germany I think who had lodge date as 20 March and got grant 1 month back.
> For India, grants as per lodge date are quite different though. Still I agree, this is a very positive sign.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yes, nationality (especially high risk/low risk) plays a huge role as well as offshore/onshore.


----------



## benisrael

GUNBUN said:


> Congratulations to all today's winners.
> 
> 1. SK (29-Sep) **
> 2. JOJO (11-Jan)
> 3. RR19 (17-Feb)
> 4. Soushi (19-Feb)
> 5. ready_au (20-Feb)
> 6. meblackhawk (23-Feb)
> 7. Ross (01-Mar)
> 
> _** Received grant today after NJL (26-Apr-2018). Reason for NJL (copied from users account ) :
> 
> "When verifying the employment they called my previous employer but the number was not in use and could not contact the employer. So they sent me a NJ s57 and asked to reply with more information. I found emploer had changed the landline number. So I shared them the new contact details including the hr contact"_
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Name : GunBun
> Crime : 189/261111
> Background : history sheeter (PTE 8 times - 79+)
> Crime date: 05 Jan 2018 (lodged)
> Chargesheet filed - 27 Jun 2018 (CO allocation)
> Bail : Awaited (CO contact)
> Max Conviction - NJL/Rejection
> Release date - ? (Grant)


Interesting signature there, you never provided points (or bullets) you used to commit your crimes!


----------



## JHubble

Hi Friends,

Could anyone acknowledge, if they got CO contact or Direct Grant after updating their application, with any Changes In Circumstances.

Im asking this, just to confirm if such updates affect our position in the queue or not.

Thanks.


----------



## GUNBUN

andreyx108b said:


> last year number of applicants were greater... this year as mentioned by other it won't be as huge, but still should be somewhat more than few grants a day


If not batch processing, then what else....I couldn't foresee the reason as why they left Jan files & jumped to Feb files & now it seems they are in a mood to open March files as well.

A majority of Jan applicants (60%) without grant have already completed 180 days or going to complete in few days. 

2017 - More applicants - fast processing time
2018 - Less applicants - slowest ever processing time

Probably, this year they want to see more and more number of people to be in pain 

#God knows


----------



## GUNBUN

benisrael said:


> Interesting signature there, you never provided points (or bullets) you used to commit your crimes!


When there is criminal label on your forehead, it doesn't matter how many no. of murders you have done.

From my childhood I have seen many people committing suicide in society & all those years growing I use to think how a person can kill himself, it's so stupid idea.

Now, as my waiting period is increasing 6.5 months, I can realize how frustrated/sad someone can be owing to the consequences in life.


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> If not batch processing, then what else....I couldn't foresee the reason as why they left Jan files & jumped to Feb files & now it seems they are in a mood to open March files as well.
> 
> 
> 
> A majority of Jan applicants (60%) without grant have already completed 180 days or going to complete in few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 - More applicants - fast processing time
> 
> 2018 - Less applicants - slowest ever processing time
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, this year they want to see more and more number of people to be in pain
> 
> 
> 
> #God knows




You see, it kay potentially be COs teams utilisation/occupancy, say some teams work slower than the others hence feb are processed and jan are delayed... i think overall their processing time has pickeduo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> When there is criminal label on your forehead, it doesn't matter how many no. of murders you have done.
> 
> From my childhood I have seen many people committing suicide in society & all those years growing I use to think how a person can kill himself, it's so stupid idea.
> 
> Now, as my waiting period is increasing 6.5 months, I can realize how frustrated/sad someone can be owing to the consequences in life.


A little birdie told me that you are in line for direct citizenship 

No PR etc for GunBun
Hence this delay
They are taking permission right up to the Queen 

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

Not batch processing, just hopefully more consistent processing...They are probably working through all the New Zealander PR applications as priority. The same COs probably look after approval multiple types of visas.



GUNBUN said:


> If not batch processing, then what else....I couldn't foresee the reason as why they left Jan files & jumped to Feb files & now it seems they are in a mood to open March files as well.
> 
> A majority of Jan applicants (60%) without grant have already completed 180 days or going to complete in few days.
> 
> 2017 - More applicants - fast processing time
> 2018 - Less applicants - slowest ever processing time
> 
> Probably, this year they want to see more and more number of people to be in pain
> 
> #God knows


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> When there is criminal label on your forehead, it doesn't matter how many no. of murders you have done.
> 
> 
> 
> From my childhood I have seen many people committing suicide in society & all those years growing I use to think how a person can kill himself, it's so stupid idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as my waiting period is increasing 6.5 months, I can realize how frustrated/sad someone can be owing to the consequences in life.




Better to have expectations right... it takes up to 2 years to get a grant. Do some other stuff while waiting... learn how to play ice skate  it takes time and very exciting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

GUNBUN said:


> When there is criminal label on your forehead, it doesn't matter how many no. of murders you have done.
> 
> From my childhood I have seen many people committing suicide in society & all those years growing I use to think how a person can kill himself, it's so stupid idea.
> 
> Now, as my waiting period is increasing 6.5 months, I can realize how frustrated/sad someone can be owing to the consequences in life.


Well, you did a Ghajini in PTE. 

Now all you have to do is, just wait. 

Whatever happened to your SS?


----------



## benisrael

andreyx108b said:


> Better to have expectations right... it takes up to 2 years to get a grant. Do some other stuff while waiting... learn how to play ice skate  it takes time and very exciting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ice skate in Gurgaon? 

Good luck GunBun lol


----------



## andreyx108b

benisrael said:


> Ice skate in Gurgaon?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck GunBun lol




I couldnt think of anything more challenging ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

J_Scorpion said:


> Co contact 4
> Grants 4
> They touched total 8 cases till now as per immitracker
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk




Not too bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

guest1700 said:


> I agree with Gunban on this one. I have seen a lot of recent direct grants where only SD was submitted. It depends on the CO, it depends on other work-related documentation, it depends on the company and many other things. I know some of my own friends who submitted SD in 2016 and were given direct grants in 30-45 days. We cannot predict a grant based on any particular factor, it all comes down to the CO. I also know for sure that there are multiple departments working on one file/case. Your officers keep changing, you officers have a team of juniors & Skilled support officers to support them and assist with cases.




Agree! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> Shoryuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> There goes my sandcastle..crumpled. My brain was already thinking to update a tracker excel sheet and my heart already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. Don’t get disheartened. Offshore Indian applicant is not too behind, standing firm at 23rd March. Soon March will start.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Just kidding !!
March processing would be a good indicator about processing time lines


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> benisrael said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting signature there, you never provided points (or bullets) you used to commit your crimes!
> 
> 
> 
> When there is criminal label on your forehead, it doesn't matter how many no. of murders you have done.
> 
> From my childhood I have seen many people committing suicide in society & all those years growing I use to think how a person can kill himself, it's so stupid idea.
> 
> Now, as my waiting period is increasing 6.5 months, I can realize how frustrated/sad someone can be owing to the consequences in life.
Click to expand...

Woah!! Relax brother.

There are lot of things you will need to plan /do after your grant (probably arriving very soon) Take a headstart now...
Spend time with your family,parent, cousins , friends whosoever will be missed by you after you move.
Chill bhai!! Be strong for next phase of life as immigrant thats will demand it in immense.


----------



## NB

Shoryuken said:


> Just kidding !!
> March processing would be a good indicator about processing time lines


If the movie Sholay is made again using the members of the forum, I can think of 3 characters ideal for the roles

Gabbar - Me- most members on the forum love to hate me

English Jailer - GunBun- Brings a smile to all members everyday

Thakur- The moderators of the forum- very strong and serious but Hands are cut and mostly just watch what’s going on

Other members can add the other main characters 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> Just kidding !!
> March processing would be a good indicator about processing time lines


Current processing (based on the grants issued in the last couple of days):


----------



## steelz

andreyx108b said:


> Current processing (based on the grants issued in the last couple of days):




What about the current processing dates for 489 ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

steelz said:


> What about the current processing dates for 489 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its harder to capture/analyze as only few grants are reported...


----------



## austaspirant

andreyx108b said:


> Current processing (based on the grants issued in the last couple of days):


From where did you receive these statistics? Can you please share the link?


----------



## andreyx108b

austaspirant said:


> From where did you receive these statistics? Can you please share the link?


Sorry no can do, only via PM.


----------



## steelz

andreyx108b said:


> Its harder to capture/analyze as only few grants are reported...




I didnt see people getting 489 grants for loooooong time, i dont know whats going on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yopik

andreyx108b said:


> Current processing (based on the grants issued in the last couple of days):


from where did you find this processing dates?


----------



## santhoshpkumar

newbienz said:


> If the movie Sholay is made again using the members of the forum, I can think of 3 characters ideal for the roles
> 
> Gabbar - Me- most members on the forum love to hate me
> 
> English Jailer - GunBun- Brings a smile to all members everyday
> 
> Thakur- The moderators of the forum- very strong and serious but Hands are cut and mostly just watch what’s going on
> 
> Other members can add the other main characters
> 
> Cheers


Basanti? The movie cannot be complete with her... Veer? Jay? Kalia?


----------



## ssvk2018

santhoshpkumar said:


> Basanti? The movie cannot be complete with her... Veer? Jay? Kalia?


lol this is becoming more of an Indian migration portal 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

santhoshpkumar said:


> Basanti? The movie cannot be complete with her... Veer? Jay? Kalia?


I just know the member fit to be Kalia, but he would not be sporting enough to accept it

The other characters I leave the others to Alott

Cheers


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> lol this is becoming more of an Indian migration portal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Sholay I think is a part of the teaching course in several world renowned institutions 

Cheers


----------



## Proud_Heart

Are we required to upload a recent passport-size photograph with application documents?


----------



## kevin21

newbienz said:


> If the movie Sholay is made again using the members of the forum, I can think of 3 characters ideal for the roles
> 
> Gabbar - Me- most members on the forum love to hate me
> 
> English Jailer - GunBun- Brings a smile to all members everyday
> 
> Thakur- The moderators of the forum- very strong and serious but Hands are cut and mostly just watch what’s going on
> 
> Other members can add the other main characters
> 
> Cheers


Nice one, Gabbar!


----------



## black_swift

Proud_Heart said:


> Are we required to upload a recent passport-size photograph with application documents?


It's not mandatory. Some people upload it, some don't.


----------



## aswin4PR

Hey guys.. I got a question. If my IED is March 2019. And I got a grant by say August 15 2018 for me, spouse and kid. 

Can I go before hand and take them to auzz once I got the job there? 
Or should they travel along with me only for the first time....?


----------



## umsal

hi 

for acs , passport need to be notarized , any help


----------



## Wonderer-India

Woooo...Easy boy. Understand that Immigration is a legal process and legalities take time. We are all waiting and Grant will come to all who qualify and fit the bill; Sooner or later. Yours might be just around the corner.

Cheers !!


----------



## kaanixir

train roll on, on down the line


----------



## Smearier

Hey Guys, 

just looking for some info re the below

Code : 2211 (General Accountant)

PTE Test: 90% average giving me 20 points
EOI Lodged : 4th December, 2018 with 70 Points
EOI Updated : 17th June 2018 with 75 points

Just wondering should i be expecting something soon or because i updated my EOI on the 17 June 2018, does this put me to the back of the queue? Any info really appreciated. this process is driving me nuts

Thanks again


----------



## NB

aswin4PR said:


> Hey guys.. I got a question. If my IED is March 2019. And I got a grant by say August 15 2018 for me, spouse and kid.
> 
> Can I go before hand and take them to auzz once I got the job there?
> Or should they travel along with me only for the first time....?


Each member can do the IED individually separately also, if you so desire
But each one has to do it individually before the date given in the grant letter

Cheers


----------



## NB

Proud_Heart said:


> Are we required to upload a recent passport-size photograph with application documents?


No

Cheers


----------



## mohamedzaki

Smearier said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> just looking for some info re the below
> 
> Code : 2211 (General Accountant)
> 
> PTE Test: 90% average giving me 20 points
> EOI Lodged : 4th December, 2018 with 70 Points
> EOI Updated : 17th June 2018 with 75 points
> 
> Just wondering should i be expecting something soon or because i updated my EOI on the 17 June 2018, does this put me to the back of the queue? Any info really appreciated. this process is driving me nuts
> 
> Thanks again



Actually yes, when you update your skill select EOI with your new PTE score, your visa date of effect will be the date you did the edit. but anyway your points are now more so basically you will be competeing with people with the higher score. good luck. you can always check the date of effect for previouse round and you can somehow estimate your invitation date. use immitracker and other resources like the official DHA rounds web page.


----------



## NB

Smearier said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> just looking for some info re the below
> 
> Code : 2211 (General Accountant)
> 
> PTE Test: 90% average giving me 20 points
> EOI Lodged : 4th December, 2018 with 70 Points
> EOI Updated : 17th June 2018 with 75 points
> 
> Just wondering should i be expecting something soon or because i updated my EOI on the 17 June 2018, does this put me to the back of the queue? Any info really appreciated. this process is driving me nuts
> 
> Thanks again


Any edit which does not result in change of points does not change the date of effect

But in your case the point changed to 75 so your date of effect will also change and is 17th June 2018
So you were the last person in the queue of 75 points on that date

Cheers


----------



## Smearier

mohamedzaki said:


> Actually yes, when you update your skill select EOI with your new PTE score, your visa date of effect will be the date you did the edit. but anyway your points are now more so basically you will be competeing with people with the higher score. good luck. you can always check the date of effect for previouse round and you can somehow estimate your invitation date. use immitracker and other resources like the official DHA rounds web page.


Didn't update my EOI with new PTE Score. I got an additional 5 points as i had reached one year of work experience in Oz. (forgive me if i am misunderstanding what your are saying). 

So just to be clear, i will now have to wait a min 7 months for my application to be looked at again? I am currently on 75 points but i think the invitations are going out at 80 and not sure how long that is going to last, any links you could forward on would be greatly appreciated?

Thanks a million


----------



## mohamedzaki

Smearier said:


> Didn't update my EOI with new PTE Score. I got an additional 5 points as i had reached one year of work experience in Oz. (forgive me if i am misunderstanding what your are saying).
> 
> So just to be clear, i will now have to wait a min 7 months for my application to be looked at again? I am currently on 75 points but i think the invitations are going out at 80 and not sure how long that is going to last, any links you could forward on would be greatly appreciated?
> 
> Thanks a million


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil

In this page navigate to current invitation round and you should see all the data. For your job i believe bit is prorata which means that it has special points and invitation criteria i.e. they can invite only 80 points while inviting 75 and 70 points on the same round. In the table you will see the latest date they invited as well. This data will give you an idea. For the skill select you can see clearly on your EOI the date if effect. Hope i made it clear this time. Gurus here will correct me if i am wrong.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Smearier said:


> Didn't update my EOI with new PTE Score. I got an additional 5 points as i had reached one year of work experience in Oz. (forgive me if i am misunderstanding what your are saying).
> 
> So just to be clear, i will now have to wait a min 7 months for my application to be looked at again? I am currently on 75 points but i think the invitations are going out at 80 and not sure how long that is going to last, any links you could forward on would be greatly appreciated?
> 
> Thanks a million


The invitation situation is very fluid and foggy
No one has a clue what’s going to happen next round onwards 

So in these circumstances, the best estimate you can get would be here

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492

newbienz said:


> Any edit which does not result in change of points does not change the date of effect
> 
> But in your case the point changed to 75 so your date of effect will also change and is 17th June 2018
> So you were the last person in the queue of 75 points on that date
> 
> Cheers




Without going into much detail regarding editing EOI for accountants, one thing is for certain... you will need at least 80 points to get invited. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
Final grant awaited


----------



## rahulpop1

New day.. New hopes..
Hopefully most of us will get to see Grant mails today.. 🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smearier

randeep19492 said:


> Without going into much detail regarding editing EOI for accountants, one thing is for certain... you will need at least 80 points to get invited.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> Final grant awaited


How is there such a backlog and why? A year ago people were getting in with 70 points 

Also i do have 80 points when it comes to the 190 visa, but would rather 189 if i am honest


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> New day.. New hopes..
> Hopefully most of us will get to see Grant mails today.. 🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Indeed.. 
my hope for today is pending Jan applicants to recieve grants


----------



## mohamedzaki

Smearier said:


> How is there such a backlog and why? A year ago people were getting in with 70 points
> 
> Also i do have 80 points when it comes to the 190 visa, but would rather 189 if i am honest


They used to invite 2500 per month. Now only inviting 600 since january or so.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

Smearier said:


> How is there such a backlog and why? A year ago people were getting in with 70 points
> 
> 
> 
> Also i do have 80 points when it comes to the 190 visa, but would rather 189 if i am honest




Backlog is not to be blamed, these days every second person is getting a band 8 in PTE which a major contributor towards getting at least 75 points. And they have significantly reduced the number of invites. 

For accountants you will need 80 (excluding state sponsorship 5 points) in order to sleep peacefully at night and not worry about the invite. What is your points breakdown ? Try getting partner points if you’re with someone ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
Final grant awaited


----------



## BrownWalker

mohamedzaki said:


> They used to invite 2500 per month. Now only inviting 600 since january or so.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Well, the last round has had 800 invites, as per Iscah migrations' estimation.


----------



## NB

BrownWalker said:


> Well, the last round has had 800 invites, as per Iscah migrations' estimation.


That may well have been a one off event to replenish the pending application basket due to the burst of grants issued in the month of June 

We can know with some surety, if the same trend continues for some more rounds

Cheers


----------



## JHubble

Shoryuken said:


> Indeed..
> my hope for today is pending Jan applicants to recieve grants


May your hope be come true!!!


----------



## Wonderer-India

Hi Folks,

Just received CO contact email for all the redundant details like, English Proficiency , USA PCC, Pay Stubs and tax payment proof. We are originally from India, living in USA for 11 years. Weird is that we have submitted all these documents already. Anyways... will close all this in next 1-2 days.

189 Application Lodge Date: 28th Feb 2018.


----------



## NB

Wonderer-India said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just received CO contact email for all the redundant details like, English Proficiency , USA PCC, Pay Stubs and tax payment proof. We are originally from India, living in USA for 11 years. Weird is that we have submitted all these documents already. Anyways... will close all this in next 1-2 days.
> 
> 189 Application Lodge Date: 28th Feb 2018.


The files may have been corrupted during uploading or you may have uploaded them in the wrong section

You have correctly decided to give the documents again and close the issue 
I always believe to Fix the problem and not the blame 

Cheers


----------



## expat_user_25

Wonderer-India said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just received CO contact email for all the redundant details like, English Proficiency , USA PCC, Pay Stubs and tax payment proof. We are originally from India, living in USA for 11 years. Weird is that we have submitted all these documents already. Anyways... will close all this in next 1-2 days.
> 
> 189 Application Lodge Date: 28th Feb 2018.




Sorry to hear that. This may delay the process. But whatever, that’s the only way. If same request comes to me then it would be a tricky situation. There is a max limit of 60 documents and I have already uploaded 54 so far. Not sure how this scenario will be handled ☹


----------



## Shoryuken

JHubble said:


> May your hope be come true!!!


Sorry friend,looks like they got offended by my hopes and stopped grants altogether for today.

:tape:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

expat_user_25 said:


> Wonderer-India said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just received CO contact email for all the redundant details like, English Proficiency , USA PCC, Pay Stubs and tax payment proof. We are originally from India, living in USA for 11 years. Weird is that we have submitted all these documents already. Anyways... will close all this in next 1-2 days.
> 
> 189 Application Lodge Date: 28th Feb 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. This may delay the process. But whatever, that’s the only way. If same request comes to me then it would be a tricky situation. There is a max limit of 60 documents and I have already uploaded 54 so far. Not sure how this scenario will be handled ☹
Click to expand...

I've read accounts of the CO increasing the number of attachments from their end. 

Alternatively, just combine into one PDF all the documents asked of you (so you technically have 6 more CO document requests to go!)


----------



## Shoryuken

expat_user_25 said:


> Sorry to hear that. This may delay the process. But whatever, that’s the only way. If same request comes to me then it would be a tricky situation. There is a max limit of 60 documents and I have already uploaded 54 so far. Not sure how this scenario will be handled ☹


54!! Wow!
Wish i could help as i could only manage to upload 20.
But again, i have only worked in 2 companies so far:nod:
Still 54 is a lot.
So lesson is : people should plan a buffer while uploading documents to mitigate above.

How to check if document is uploaded correctly?
1.i checked after its uploaded but before clicking 'attach' and i remember getting an error that one of the tax document was encrypted so i pdf-printed it and uploaded.
So web application self checked this.

2. Any thing else like checking some file information


----------



## sharmaravi08

andreyx108b said:


> Current processing (based on the grants issued in the last couple of days):


Mine is 16th Feb for Systems Analyst, 189... Hoping to get grant soon!


----------



## Jack23

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my VISA on 22-Mar-2018 and waiting for my grant. My work visa expires on July 24 2018 and I will be moving to bridging VISA. Can anyone say when can i expect a grant?

Thanks in advance.
Jack


----------



## SWEETYKHAN

*Info. required about spouse skill asessment*

Hi friends,
I am looking for some guidance on spouse skill asessment to get 5 marks extra for PR 189.
I will be primary applicant applying for software engineer(261313) which is listed in MLTSSL , while my husband can have skill assesment as Database administrator(262111) which is not listed in MLTSSL but in STSOL.

I have read somewhere that spouse should have a skill assessment in the profession listed under same list as primary applicant.
Is it true? or can we go with him assessed as DBA and me as Software engineer and claim the relevant 5 marks.


Please suggest on this.


----------



## devmech

You too a 23rd March 
Indian applicant?


rahulpop1 said:


> Shoryuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> There goes my sandcastle..crumpled. My brain was already thinking to update a tracker excel sheet and my heart already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. Don’t get disheartened. Offshore Indian applicant is not too behind, standing firm at 23rd March. Soon March will start.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## guest1700

Jack23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my VISA on 22-Mar-2018 and waiting for my grant. My work visa expires on July 24 2018 and I will be moving to bridging VISA. Can anyone say when can i expect a grant?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Jack



You will go on a Bridging A and you will have fulltime work rights, you don't need to worry about that. Predicting a grant has become challenging, maybe August? I think now you are already on a Bridging A that is out of effect, your bridging will come into effect once your current visa expires. Try not to leave the country unless your Bridging A comes into effect and if you want to travel get a Bridging B. Also, I have heard that being offshore can delay the process of a grant for an onshore applicant.


----------



## Jack23

guest1700 said:


> You will go on a Bridging A and you will have fulltime work rights, you don't need to worry about that. Predicting a grant has become challenging, maybe August? I think now you are already on a Bridging A that is out of effect, your bridging will come into effect once your current visa expires. Try not to leave the country unless your Bridging A comes into effect and if you want to travel get a Bridging B. Also, I have heard that being offshore can delay the process of a grant for an onshore applicant.


Thanks Mate...


----------



## GUNBUN

*News*

These are some of the headlines in last 1-2 days:

1. Most Australians want to slash high immigration levels as the nation's population is set to soar past 25 million within a month. Newspoll shows Australians are fed up with 190,000 annual immigration pace.

2. AUSTRALIA DUE TO TOUGH BACKGROUND CHECKS OF APPLICANTS MOST FROM CHINA AND INDIA AS NOW 194,900 HOLDING BRIDGING WHICH STANDS INCREASED BY 45% IN THE LAST NINE MONTHS BECAUSE BRIDGING VISA IS GRANTED TO THOSE WHOSE OTHER VISA PROCESSING IS PENDING AS NUMBER OF FOUND CLAIMING QUALIFICATIONS FOR PARTICULAR JOBS WHICH THEY DO NOT HAVE

3. Foreign students 'gaming the visa system' to stay in Australia are a 'major factor' pushing wages down while putting pressure on the country's housing market. Immigrant students are able to 'game the system' for years by switching visas. Student visa holders, up from 278,000 in 2010-11 to over 374,000 in 2016-17, are putting pressure on the housing and labour markets.

4. 8 OUT OF 10 NEW IMMIGRANTS SETTLING EITHER IN SYDNEY OR MELBOURNE. In the past 12 months – while Sydney grew by a record 100,000 people and Melbourne grew by more than 2 per cent (a record 125,000) - many regional cities like Mackay and Gladstone in Queensland, as well as Geraldton in Western Australia, and Lismore in NSW recorded fewer residents.


----------



## randeep19492

GUNBUN said:


> These are some of the headlines in last 1-2 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Most Australians want to slash high immigration levels as the nation's population is set to soar past 25 million within a month. Newspoll shows Australians are fed up with 190,000 annual immigration pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. AUSTRALIA DUE TO TOUGH BACKGROUND CHECKS OF APPLICANTS MOST FROM CHINA AND INDIA AS NOW 194,900 HOLDING BRIDGING WHICH STANDS INCREASED BY 45% IN THE LAST NINE MONTHS BECAUSE BRIDGING VISA IS GRANTED TO THOSE WHOSE OTHER VISA PROCESSING IS PENDING AS NUMBER OF FOUND CLAIMING QUALIFICATIONS FOR PARTICULAR JOBS WHICH THEY DO NOT HAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Foreign students 'gaming the visa system' to stay in Australia are a 'major factor' pushing wages down while putting pressure on the country's housing market. Immigrant students are able to 'game the system' for years by switching visas. Student visa holders, up from 278,000 in 2010-11 to over 374,000 in 2016-17, are putting pressure on the housing and labour markets.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. 8 OUT OF 10 NEW IMMIGRANTS SETTLING EITHER IN SYDNEY OR MELBOURNE. In the past 12 months – while Sydney grew by a record 100,000 people and Melbourne grew by more than 2 per cent (a record 125,000) - many regional cities like Mackay and Gladstone in Queensland, as well as Geraldton in Western Australia, and Lismore in NSW recorded fewer residents.




GunBun, it is really convenient and easy to conclude these from India. 
Didn’t your source mention how does Australia funds and fuel its economy ? 
Specially.... healthcare, Centrelink and education sector ? 
Personally I have seen Universities here build massive campuses where they didn’t even have classrooms 5-7 years back. All on international student funding and the immigrant tax payer. 

The net effect of immigration will always be positive. Australians crib about 25 million population mark ? Don’t tell me they didn’t predict this after opening a migration program. If they want people to go out of Sydney and Melbourne then why not develop other regions or states ? why is every other place so “Outback”. 

The worst part is..... last 3-4 (including current) has a flow of proper qualified migrants with English proficiency and experience which are subject to scrutiny. 

Anyway, bottom line.... the working immigrant and international students will continue to fuel this economy. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
Final grant awaited


----------



## GUNBUN

randeep19492 said:


> GunBun, it is really convenient and easy to conclude these from India.
> Didn’t your source mention how does Australia funds and fuel its economy ?
> Specially.... healthcare, Centrelink and education sector ?
> Personally I have seen Universities here build massive campuses where they didn’t even have classrooms 5-7 years back. All on international student funding and the immigrant tax payer.
> 
> The net effect of immigration will always be positive. Australians crib about 25 million population mark ? Don’t tell me they didn’t predict this after opening a migration program. If they want people to go out of Sydney and Melbourne then why not develop other regions or states ? why is every other place so “Outback”.
> 
> The worst part is..... last 3-4 (including current) has a flow of proper qualified migrants with English proficiency and experience which are subject to scrutiny.
> 
> Anyway, bottom line.... the working immigrant and international students will continue to fuel this economy.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> Final grant awaited



Agree to you....the DHA itself has an inefficient strategies/workforce/implementation and they blame everyone else.

After going through tough invite round, superior English, all extra docs, reduced applications....we are still waiting since 6.5 months....all because of failure of DHA to handle the immigration program.

DHA should come to India & learn how complex things like "Passport Program" works efficiently here.

This is the main reason they are not releasing bulk grants. Last year they had 1.63 lakhs immigrants, probably this year they have target of 0.63 lakhs  

Then, why they started with 800 invite round again....


----------



## internationalcanuck

Well I can tell you both having lived in Canada and Australia, what doesn't make sense to me is that despite requiring passing an english test, the number of people on visas that can't speak any functional english is still so huge.

When I was in Australia it was the same thing. I was working with a colleague who had a Malaysian-Chinese background, had gone to university IN AUSTRALIA and I'm working with him, but he couldn't speak or understand english, but the funny thing was other chinese colleagues couldn't understand either his mandarin or cantonese. No one could figure out what his native language is. So it is very frustrating working in a technical field to be dealing with such language barriers, when you're already dealing with other challenges on projects.
Even back in university back in the early 00's I was shocked at the number of foreign university students that could barely speak or understand english. I didn't understand how they could sit through a university lecture and understand it?

I'm going through the immigration process to Australia, but I see both sides. I think there's a huge number of people gaming the system getting visas that shouldn't, which then puts a negative image on all people who are trying to migrate.




randeep19492 said:


> GunBun, it is really convenient and easy to conclude these from India.
> Didn’t your source mention how does Australia funds and fuel its economy ?
> Specially.... healthcare, Centrelink and education sector ?
> Personally I have seen Universities here build massive campuses where they didn’t even have classrooms 5-7 years back. All on international student funding and the immigrant tax payer.
> 
> The net effect of immigration will always be positive. Australians crib about 25 million population mark ? Don’t tell me they didn’t predict this after opening a migration program. If they want people to go out of Sydney and Melbourne then why not develop other regions or states ? why is every other place so “Outback”.
> 
> The worst part is..... last 3-4 (including current) has a flow of proper qualified migrants with English proficiency and experience which are subject to scrutiny.
> 
> Anyway, bottom line.... the working immigrant and international students will continue to fuel this economy.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> Final grant awaited


----------



## Trancoso

guest1700 said:


> You will go on a Bridging A and you will have fulltime work rights, you don't need to worry about that. Predicting a grant has become challenging, maybe August? I think now you are already on a Bridging A that is out of effect, your bridging will come into effect once your current visa expires. Try not to leave the country unless your Bridging A comes into effect and if you want to travel get a Bridging B. Also, I have heard that being offshore can delay the process of a grant for an onshore applicant.


"I have heard that being offshore can delay the process of a grant for an onshore applicant." Where have you heard that? If they granted you a bridging visa B in theory you are Ok to travel overseas with no impacts on your visa assessment.


----------



## NB

SWEETYKHAN said:


> Hi friends,
> I am looking for some guidance on spouse skill asessment to get 5 marks extra for PR 189.
> I will be primary applicant applying for software engineer(261313) which is listed in MLTSSL , while my husband can have skill assesment as Database administrator(262111) which is not listed in MLTSSL but in STSOL.
> 
> I have read somewhere that spouse should have a skill assessment in the profession listed under same list as primary applicant.
> Is it true? or can we go with him assessed as DBA and me as Software engineer and claim the relevant 5 marks.
> 
> 
> Please suggest on this.


If your husband gets a positive assessment as DBA and has atleast competent English score, even then you cannot claim spouse points under 189

You can however claim under 190, if you want to go down the SS route

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492

internationalcanuck said:


> Well I can tell you both having lived in Canada and Australia, what doesn't make sense to me is that despite requiring passing an english test, the number of people on visas that can't speak any functional english is still so huge.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in Australia it was the same thing. I was working with a colleague who had a Malaysian-Chinese background, had gone to university IN AUSTRALIA and I'm working with him, but he couldn't speak or understand english, but the funny thing was other chinese colleagues couldn't understand either his mandarin or cantonese. No one could figure out what his native language is. So it is very frustrating working in a technical field to be dealing with such language barriers, when you're already dealing with other challenges on projects.
> 
> Even back in university back in the early 00's I was shocked at the number of foreign university students that could barely speak or understand english. I didn't understand how they could sit through a university lecture and understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going through the immigration process to Australia, but I see both sides. I think there's a huge number of people gaming the system getting visas that shouldn't, which then puts a negative image on all people who are trying to migrate.




That is exactly my point. The last 3-4 years (including current) has seen a flow of qualified migrants which are subject to applicants who have successfully gamed the system previously and are citizens now. 

I know so many residents here who barely managed 60 points in their time and are well settled. Look what we’ve been through, total BS. 

Today with a score that was 3 years ago, you wouldn’t even get a tourist visa if that was point based. 



Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
Final grant awaited


----------



## BulletAK

Guys, can anyone tell me if we also have to pay a VISA fee (940 AUD) of a newly born child (just 1-2 months old)?


----------



## aus.aim

help required.

I have all the documents according to the acs report but currently not employed, doing freelancing from last one year but somehow will not be able to prove, so what should I write in form 80 in currently working, can I write self-study to enhance my skills before to reach Australia ??
ACS report is OK till May 2017.

regards


----------



## ssvk2018

I'm uploading the health declaration and will click on information provided button. do i have to send mail? if yes, should i just reply to the same mail id? or is there a way to get my CO's mail id?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

randeep19492 said:


> That is exactly my point. The last 3-4 years (including current) has seen a flow of qualified migrants which are subject to applicants who have successfully gamed the system previously and are citizens now.
> 
> I know so many residents here who barely managed 60 points in their time and are well settled. Look what we’ve been through, total BS.
> 
> Today with a score that was 3 years ago, you wouldn’t even get a tourist visa if that was point based.
> 
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> Final grant awaited


This is harsh reality......people with 60 pointers are leading a successful life there those settled in 2007-2008 around or so.

you wont believe If I tell you now, few of them took A-4 paper, pasted company logo on it , printed all R&R at home and submitted , got grants hassle-free. 

In current time, they send NJL....just because they find some phone no. taken from google which was non-operational  They do not even call the applicant to get the thing clarified, rather just send NJL.

I would feel myself God gifted if I get grant some day.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aus.aim said:


> help required.
> 
> I have all the documents according to the acs report but currently not employed, doing freelancing from last one year but somehow will not be able to prove, so what should I write in form 80 in currently working, can I write self-study to enhance my skills before to reach Australia ??
> ACS report is OK till May 2017.
> 
> regards


Are you self studying? If not, why would you lie? 

You might get the visa now, but you open yourself up to potentially having your visa cancelled or facing issues later on, once your nicely settled in the country. 

Just declare you are/were freelancing, and that you unfortunately didn't have any evidence to corroborate. You're not claiming points for it so I doubt DHA would ask for evidence. 

I would advise you to not just be truthful, but do not mislead either.


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> Indeed..
> my hope for today is pending Jan applicants to recieve grants


@rahul....stay from words like hope, expect, etc...this game is brutal, ruthless.

@shoryuken - especially you , when you know you have an angry wife..... like I also have. LOL.

#pathetic day


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes, I'm stopping with predictions. 
Like the person who said because there is a March 1st grant yesterday must mean they will start on the march files. For all we know they will switch back to granting outstanding december applicants, at 1-2 per day for the next 2 weeks lol



GUNBUN said:


> @rahul....stay from words like hope, expect, etc...this game is brutal, ruthless.
> 
> @shoryuken - especially you , when you know you have an angry wife..... like I also have. LOL.
> 
> #pathetic day


----------



## austaspirant

internationalcanuck said:


> Yes, I'm stopping with predictions.
> Like the person who said because there is a March 1st grant yesterday must mean they will start on the march files. For all we know they will switch back to granting outstanding december applicants, at 1-2 per day for the next 2 weeks lol



I too don't predict, no one knows when their day will come


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Yes, I'm stopping with predictions.
> Like the person who said because there is a March 1st grant yesterday must mean they will start on the march files. For all we know they will switch back to granting outstanding december applicants, at 1-2 per day for the next 2 weeks lol



well I don't think anyone left from Dec-17 batch, for the reason we don't see anyone discussing anything here.

People who got their grants both from Jan/Feb were so lucky....atleast they escaped from this long trap.

@Gabbar bhai (newbienz) / @James bond (andreyx) - do you have something to say to our listeners...LOL.

or anyone else ? give a try... 1 like from my side in advance. LOL.


----------



## Shoryuken

*#minetoo*



GUNBUN said:


> @rahul....stay from words like hope, expect, etc...this game is brutal, ruthless.
> 
> @shoryuken - especially you , when you know you have an angry wife..... like I also have. LOL.
> 
> #pathetic day


Don't know #patheticday will trend or not but '_when you know you have an angry wife..... like I also have_. ' ..this could certainly brew a big #minetoo storm.


----------



## ssvk2018

ssvk2018 said:


> I'm uploading the health declaration and will click on information provided button. do i have to send mail? if yes, should i just reply to the same mail id? or is there a way to get my CO's mail id?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


 please reply...

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> Don't know #patheticday will trend or not but '_when you know you have an angry wife..... like I also have_. ' ..this could certainly brew a big #minetoo storm.


Our situation is like opposition parties in India, and we must also ask ruling minister in DHA - Where is our "Acche Din"


----------



## Shoryuken

BulletAK said:


> Guys, can anyone tell me if we also have to pay a VISA fee (940 AUD) of a newly born child (just 1-2 months old)?


Congratulations for your newborn.
Yes, i think. Every secondary applicant needs to pay fee who is- less than 18 years,older than 18 years and main applicant.


----------



## Ptashant

Guys,
Does points make any contribution towards visa processing? Any inputs. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

Ptashant said:


> Guys,
> Does points make any contribution towards visa processing? Any inputs.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



No, points play role till the invitation.


----------



## aswin4PR

Wah... Modi ji Wah...


GUNBUN said:


> Our situation is like opposition parties in India, and we must also ask ruling minister in DHA - Where is our "Acche Din"


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## navyananda

BulletAK said:


> Guys, can anyone tell me if we also have to pay a VISA fee (940 AUD) of a newly born child (just 1-2 months old)?


I'm not sure about 2018-19 rules but as per previous year rule, if your wife was expecting at the time you paid your visa fee, then your infant's fee is absolutely free..


----------



## mohdjahangir

2 or 3 #patheticweeks will clear most of the backlogs of Jan,Feb 2018.

Cheer up guys!!


----------



## Shoryuken

navyananda said:


> BulletAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, can anyone tell me if we also have to pay a VISA fee (940 AUD) of a newly born child (just 1-2 months old)?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about 2018-19 rules but as per previous year rule, if your wife was expecting at the time you paid your visa fee, then your infant's fee is absolutely free..
Click to expand...

You are right, 

Newborn children

If your child is born after you lodge your application but before a decision is made, attach to your ImmiAccount:
a completed Form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances (266 KB PDF)
the child’s birth certificate
the child’s passport, when obtained.
When we receive the form and birth certificate:
the child will be added to your visa application


There is no fee to add a newborn child to your application.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

*PTE Cert - Verification Query*

Hey everyone

I seen a post on here yesterday which i meant to reply to but got distracted.

I completed my PTE English Exam in Australia - Passed with Superior

I cant remember if they said that they would upload the results directly to the Government on my behalf?

I have uploaded my "Test Taker Score Report"
But at the bottom of the Report it says:

*"This Score Report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score Report Website: www.pearsonvue.com/ptescores"*

I tried to log on, however my usual usernames and passwords did not allow a login.

Is this something that the Test Centre do on their end.
Or do I need to get in touch, and get a login and Authorise it on the system?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks
Duncan


----------



## internationalcanuck

This is how you send it electronically to DHA, you need to do it from your Pearson PTE account:










Duncanwl1991 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I seen a post on here yesterday which i meant to reply to but got distracted.
> 
> I completed my PTE English Exam in Australia - Passed with Superior
> 
> I cant remember if they said that they would upload the results directly to the Government on my behalf?
> 
> I have uploaded my "Test Taker Score Report"
> But at the bottom of the Report it says:
> 
> *"This Score Report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score Report Website: www.pearsonvue.com/ptescores"*
> 
> I tried to log on, however my usual usernames and passwords did not allow a login.
> 
> Is this something that the Test Centre do on their end.
> Or do I need to get in touch, and get a login and Authorise it on the system?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Duncan


----------



## Duncanwl1991

internationalcanuck said:


> This is how you send it electronically to DHA, you need to do it from your Pearson PTE account:
> 
> How to Send PTE Score to DIBP Australia - YouTube


Amazing mate!
Thank you so much!

I cant remember if i did it or not and i have forgotten the login details!

I emailed them yesterday - said it can take 2 days for them to get back in touch and answer any questions. So hopefully they give me my login details soon so i can go online and check.

That would of been a right kick in the balls if that had resulted in a CO Contact to log on that and hit send haha!

Thanks again!


----------



## syed imran

They stopped at 1st March. Hopefully they continue with March applications from tomorrow. My lodgement date is 02 March.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Duncanwl1991

internationalcanuck said:


> This is how you send it electronically to DHA, you need to do it from your Pearson PTE account:
> 
> How to Send PTE Score to DIBP Australia - YouTube


Eventually got logged on!

Was on the wrong page that was linked on the Score Report...

Followed the Video

Already Submitted! 

1, 2, 3 annndddd Relax again!!!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Good luck!

Now go back to waiting... lol



Duncanwl1991 said:


> Eventually got logged on!
> 
> Was on the wrong page that was linked on the Score Report...
> 
> Followed the Video
> 
> Already Submitted!
> 
> 1, 2, 3 annndddd Relax again!!!


----------



## jaiswra1

Hello,

My Application is rejected yesterday. I have submitted application for 489 SA on 5th May but due to website issue, I couldn't pay the fee on the same day. Later I made the payment on 7th May. The issue is on 5th May my occupation was under "Low Availability" and on 7th May the occupation was moved to "Special Conditions". I have sent them email mentioning the issue I faced. Now, on 17th July, I received email from Immigration SA stating that my application is refused because I applied when the occupation is under Special Category and I didn't meet any of the criteria. Very unfortunate and they took more than 2 months to give me this reply.


Occupation: Systems Administrator - 262113
Points: 75 including state sponsorship
Date of application submission: 5th May 2018
Date of application rejection: 17th July 2018


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> @rahul....stay from words like hope, expect, etc...this game is brutal, ruthless.
> 
> @shoryuken - especially you , when you know you have an angry wife..... like I also have. LOL.
> 
> #pathetic day


Oh dear. It seems to be a harsh reality now. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Application is rejected yesterday. I have submitted application for 489 SA on 5th May but due to website issue, I couldn't pay the fee on the same day. Later I made the payment on 7th May. The issue is on 5th May my occupation was under "Low Availability" and on 7th May the occupation was moved to "Special Conditions". I have sent them email mentioning the issue I faced. Now, on 17th July, I received email from Immigration SA stating that my application is refused because I applied when the occupation is under Special Category and I didn't meet any of the criteria. Very unfortunate and they took more than 2 months to give me this reply.
> 
> 
> Occupation: Systems Administrator - 262113
> Points: 75 including state sponsorship
> Date of application submission: 5th May 2018
> Date of application rejection: 17th July 2018


Oh!! Did they refund you the fees?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Application is rejected yesterday. I have submitted application for 489 SA on 5th May but due to website issue, I couldn't pay the fee on the same day. Later I made the payment on 7th May. The issue is on 5th May my occupation was under "Low Availability" and on 7th May the occupation was moved to "Special Conditions". I have sent them email mentioning the issue I faced. Now, on 17th July, I received email from Immigration SA stating that my application is refused because I applied when the occupation is under Special Category and I didn't meet any of the criteria. Very unfortunate and they took more than 2 months to give me this reply.
> 
> 
> Occupation: Systems Administrator - 262113
> Points: 75 including state sponsorship
> Date of application submission: 5th May 2018
> Date of application rejection: 17th July 2018


Sorry to hear about it.


----------



## rahulshyam79

Hi Experts,

I have submitted my EOI with DOE as July 17 2018 claiming 80 points under 189 Anzsco 261313. 
I am hoping for an invitation in next round on July 25th and have been getting my documents ready. I have got my PCC done from countries I have lived in past 10 years. 

I have a question about medicals

Can I get medical done now for me and my dependents? I have an immiaccount. If yes then how to do this even before being invited? 

And is it even suggested to have medical done in anticipation of an invitation? Or should I wait for the invitation?

Regards 
Rahul





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with DOE as July 17 2018 claiming 80 points under 189 Anzsco 261313.
> I am hoping for an invitation in next round on July 25th and have been getting my documents ready. I have got my PCC done from countries I have lived in past 10 years.
> 
> I have a question about medicals
> 
> Can I get medical done now for me and my dependents? I have an immiaccount. If yes then how to do this even before being invited?
> 
> And is it even suggested to have medical done in anticipation of an invitation? Or should I wait for the invitation?
> 
> Regards
> Rahul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are sure you will get the invitation in next round, better get it done upfront. In your immiaccount, generate the HAP ID from health section. Take printout of it and book an appointment with the nearest registered Hospital. You can get list of hospitals on website where Medical test can be completed for 189 Visa.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Application is rejected yesterday. I have submitted application for 489 SA on 5th May but due to website issue, I couldn't pay the fee on the same day. Later I made the payment on 7th May. The issue is on 5th May my occupation was under "Low Availability" and on 7th May the occupation was moved to "Special Conditions". I have sent them email mentioning the issue I faced. Now, on 17th July, I received email from Immigration SA stating that my application is refused because I applied when the occupation is under Special Category and I didn't meet any of the criteria. Very unfortunate and they took more than 2 months to give me this reply.
> 
> 
> Occupation: Systems Administrator - 262113
> Points: 75 including state sponsorship
> Date of application submission: 5th May 2018
> Date of application rejection: 17th July 2018


sorry to hear this bro...hope they refund the fee.


----------



## jaiswra1

shekar.ym said:


> sorry to hear this bro...hope they refund the fee.


Hello - No, they didn't refund the fee. I am under the impression that they consider my application when they start accepting applications in July. Why in the world I submit application knowing I don't meet the criteria. This is very unfair 

I would have applied in July itself when the occupation is Green.


Thank you !


----------



## rahulpop1

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello - No, they didn't refund the fee. I am under the impression that they consider my application when they start accepting applications in July. Why in the world I submit application knowing I don't meet the criteria. This is very unfair
> 
> I would have applied in July itself when the occupation is Green.
> 
> 
> Thank you !


Sorry to hear about this bro.
Try calling the helpline and see what they have to offer after explaining your situation from the start.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79

rahulpop1 said:


> If you are sure you will get the invitation in next round, better get it done upfront. In your immiaccount, generate the HAP ID from health section. Take printout of it and book an appointment with the nearest registered Hospital. You can get list of hospitals on website where Medical test can be completed for 189 Visa.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Thanks Rahul.

Will it generate separate HAP IDs for me and my dependents by filling that online form? Or is it a single HAP Id per application?

And I hope I can link these HAP IDs at the time of visa lodgement?

Rahul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

rahulshyam79 said:


> Thanks Rahul.
> 
> Will it generate separate HAP IDs for me and my dependents by filling that online form? Or is it a single HAP Id per application?
> 
> And I hope I can link these HAP IDs at the time of visa lodgement?
> 
> Rahul
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One HAP ID for each member of the application.
Yes! You can link it at the time of Visa lodgement. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

rahulshyam79 said:


> Thanks Rahul.
> 
> Will it generate separate HAP IDs for me and my dependents by filling that online form? Or is it a single HAP Id per application?
> 
> And I hope I can link these HAP IDs at the time of visa lodgement?
> 
> Rahul
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Separate HAP Id is generated for each applicant. You need to enter the details of each applicant while filling the medical application.


----------



## rahulshyam79

austaspirant said:


> Separate HAP Id is generated for each applicant. You need to enter the details of each applicant while filling the medical application.




Got it. Thanks a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncanwl1991

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with DOE as July 17 2018 claiming 80 points under 189 Anzsco 261313.
> I am hoping for an invitation in next round on July 25th and have been getting my documents ready. I have got my PCC done from countries I have lived in past 10 years.
> 
> I have a question about medicals
> 
> Can I get medical done now for me and my dependents? I have an immiaccount. If yes then how to do this even before being invited?
> 
> And is it even suggested to have medical done in anticipation of an invitation? Or should I wait for the invitation?
> 
> Regards
> Rahul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I submitted my EOI in December 2017
And didnt receive an invitation until April 2018

Which then resulted in my current VISA running out in March 2018
And having to return to the UK until i was invited

I dont think invitation process is as straight forward as - the next batch of invites you are invited

I had my medical done only when i was invited
You need a HAP Code to Submit the Medical and this is only generated upon payment of the VISA from my understanding

Cheers

*ANZSCO CODE* - 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
*EOI Lodged* - 04/12/2017
*Invitation Received* - 04/04/2018

*VISA Application Lodged* - 20/04/2018 (Offshore)

*VISA Application Lodged included:*
75 Points
Medical - Grade A
PTE English Test - Superior
Form 80
Form 1221
AU & UK Police Checks & Character Refs etc
All previous Work Contracts/Payslips/Work Examples and Statement Letters
Drivers Licence/Passports/Birth Certs
Positive Skills Assessment

*Grant Date* - ???


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Hi Mates,

Received CO contact email for FBI PCC which was already submitted.
We uploaded it again and replied.

Hopefully we will get grant soon as my FBI PCC is gonna expire in few weeks🤞🤞 (US PCC is valid for only 6months) 

———————————————————
ACS Applied 18-09-17 (for both)
ACS Received 26-10-17 (for both)
Partner PTE 05-12-17
PTE 14-12-17
EOI DATE 16-12-17 
INVITED ON 03-01-18
LODGED ON 10-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312 
POINTS 75(Age25/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10/Patner5)
Grant - Waiting🤞


----------



## NB

vijaya_ghanta said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Received CO contact email for FBI PCC which was already submitted.
> We uploaded it again and replied.
> 
> Hopefully we will get grant soon as my FBI PCC is gonna expire in few weeks🤞🤞 (US PCC is valid for only 6months)
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 18-09-17 (for both)
> ACS Received 26-10-17 (for both)
> Partner PTE 05-12-17
> PTE 14-12-17
> EOI DATE 16-12-17
> INVITED ON 03-01-18
> LODGED ON 10-02-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age25/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10/Patner5)
> Grant - Waiting🤞


The department considers the PCC to be valid for 1 year, no matter what is written on the PCC

Many members have reported getting grants after expiry of the PCC also, so do not take that as a criteria for early grant 

Cheers


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

newbienz said:


> vijaya_ghanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mates,
> 
> Received CO contact email for FBI PCC which was already submitted.
> We uploaded it again and replied.
> 
> Hopefully we will get grant soon as my FBI PCC is gonna expire in few weeks🤞🤞 (US PCC is valid for only 6months)
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 18-09-17 (for both)
> ACS Received 26-10-17 (for both)
> Partner PTE 05-12-17
> PTE 14-12-17
> EOI DATE 16-12-17
> INVITED ON 03-01-18
> LODGED ON 10-02-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age25/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10/Patner5)
> Grant - Waiting🤞
> 
> 
> 
> The department considers the PCC to be valid for 1 year, no matter what is written on the PCC
> 
> Many members have reported getting grants after expiry of the PCC also, so do not take that as a criteria for early grant
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thank you Newbienz..
That's helpful info😀


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Duncanwl1991 said:


> I submitted my EOI in December 2017
> And didnt receive an invitation until April 2018
> 
> Which then resulted in my current VISA running out in March 2018
> And having to return to the UK until i was invited
> 
> I dont think invitation process is as straight forward as - the next batch of invites you are invited
> 
> I had my medical done only when i was invited
> You need a HAP Code to Submit the Medical and this is only generated upon payment of the VISA from my understanding
> 
> Cheers
> 
> *ANZSCO CODE* - 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
> *EOI Lodged* - 04/12/2017
> *Invitation Received* - 04/04/2018
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged* - 20/04/2018 (Offshore)
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged included:*
> 75 Points
> Medical - Grade A
> PTE English Test - Superior
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> AU & UK Police Checks & Character Refs etc
> All previous Work Contracts/Payslips/Work Examples and Statement Letters
> Drivers Licence/Passports/Birth Certs
> Positive Skills Assessment
> 
> *Grant Date* - ???


If he/she having 80 does not get an invite, believe me it will be a disaster. Knowing currently that the code is still in pro rata and its trend, something drastic like 50+ 80 pointer have applied before is the only case for no invite, which again is just another mind blowing number of 80 pointers for the 2613.


----------



## mohamedzaki

Talking of PCC. I have posted this question in a separate thread before but I am posting in this wonderful thread again as it is has the most active helpful gurus. I lodged my application on the 18th of June 2018. I have worked for Angola in an oil and gas company on rotation basis and collectively I spent more than one year, so as per the character requirements I should provide PCC from Angola. I have contacted my company and the angolan embassy ( by phone ) and they replied that they cannot provide such document as I am not in Angola anymore. after some research on the DHA website I came across this quote " Apply in person or write to the address above. Only Angolan citizens can apply for a police clearance certificate. " in the guide to obtain PCC for each country. 

I have attached only PCC from my home country (Egypt) to my application. so I believe I will recieve a CO contact regarding this. so what should be done by then ? is there any documents like SD that they can send me to sign and send back to them ? will I get a waiver ? did anybody here came across such an issue and how did they react ?


----------



## internationalcanuck

1 Grant showing on immitracker for today...what a horror story, I feel so sorry for this guy, but happy he finally got it, his timeline:

Date of Lodgement: 04/09/2016
CO Contact: 13/09/2016
Reply to CO: 20/09/2016
Grant: 18/07/2018 !!!! 

Almost 1 year and 10 months after responding to the CO!!!!

WTF...


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Holy sh*t! 1 year and 10 months?!

The thing is 2016 was when the applications processed way faster compared to now. He got his CO contact after just 9 days. There must be some serious complications in his application, but man imagine his feelings when he got the grant letter


----------



## LadyZebo

GUNBUN said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm stopping with predictions.
> Like the person who said because there is a March 1st grant yesterday must mean they will start on the march files. For all we know they will switch back to granting outstanding december applicants, at 1-2 per day for the next 2 weeks lol
> 
> 
> 
> well I don't think anyone left from Dec-17 batch, for the reason we don't see anyone discussing anything here.
> 
> People who got their grants both from Jan/Feb were so lucky....atleast they escaped from this long trap.
> 
> @Gabbar bhai (newbienz) / @James bond (andreyx) - do you have something to say to our listeners...LOL.
> 
> or anyone else ? give a try... 1 like from my side in advance. LOL.
Click to expand...

A few of us are still here waiting from even September 2017. We don't say much anymore because we are exhausted. We pray the wait will be over shortly


----------



## AussieStudent2014

Anyone applied as a Chemical Engineer initially being from a different branch?


----------



## guest1700

Trancoso said:


> "I have heard that being offshore can delay the process of a grant for an onshore applicant." Where have you heard that? If they granted you a bridging visa B, in theory, you are Ok to travel overseas with no impacts on your visa assessment.


I did not say there will be an impact, I said there will be a delay. I heard this from reputed MARA Lawyers in Melbourne because I myself wanted to travel, I have a bridging B and I am just waiting for the grant. My friend was asked for PTE score before he travelled to India in December, he uploaded the score as soon as he received the email. He got his visa only once he returned. This is a similar situation with TR's as well.


----------



## NB

Trancoso said:


> "I have heard that being offshore can delay the process of a grant for an onshore applicant." Where have you heard that? If they granted you a bridging visa B in theory you are Ok to travel overseas with no impacts on your visa assessment.


The only problem that the co can face is if there are dependent also in the application who are not traveling.
So if you are out of the country where as your dependent’s are not, then the question of IED comes

If all applicants are outside or inside Australia together, then no issues , else the CO may have to wait for you to return to issue the grant

Cheers


----------



## gerty

LadyZebo said:


> A few of us are still here waiting from even September 2017. We don't say much anymore because we are exhausted. We pray the wait will be over shortly


Yays and amen....really we don't say much because we are simply exhausted!...November 2017 applicant here...DHA...#sigh


----------



## rahulpop1

Brand new day. Same old hope..#Grant🤞🏼
Something good to read in the meantime :

https://www.smh.com.au/business/the...-aussie-dream-data-shows-20180718-p4zs2y.html

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

I think and hope,the old cases are being taken up before going full throttle on March cases.
Cant imagine the tension of someone who was waiting since 2016.
I will check my application and docs again,
Edit: feeling stressed with wait ,Just say Tapatalk Tapatalk Tapatalk quickly.


----------



## Sd1982

Isn't average processing time 6 to 10 months? No one should worry, really.


----------



## andyrent

internationalcanuck said:


> 1 Grant showing on immitracker for today...what a horror story, I feel so sorry for this guy, but happy he finally got it, his timeline:
> 
> Date of Lodgement: 04/09/2016
> CO Contact: 13/09/2016
> Reply to CO: 20/09/2016
> Grant: 18/07/2018 !!!!
> 
> Almost 1 year and 10 months after responding to the CO!!!!
> 
> WTF...


This is bad...


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Brand new day. Same old hope..#Grant🤞🏼
> Something good to read in the meantime :
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/business/the...-aussie-dream-data-shows-20180718-p4zs2y.html
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It will rain next month. And, then all long pending cases will also be cleared.

During this time in 2019, newbienz will tell people on this forum that there once lived a 'Raju guide' who predicted rains and eventually it rained. Lol.


#AugustBatch
#WaitnWatch
#Peace

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> It will rain next month. And, then all long pending cases will also be cleared.
> 
> During this time in 2019, newbienz will tell people on this forum that there once lived a 'Raju guide' who predicted rains and eventually it rained. Lol.
> 
> 
> #AugustBatch
> #WaitnWatch
> #Peace
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Who is Raju guide ?

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

newbienz said:


> Who is Raju guide ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Dev Anand from Movie Raju


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> It will rain next month. And, then all long pending cases will also be cleared.
> 
> During this time in 2019, newbienz will tell people on this forum that there once lived a 'Raju guide' who predicted rains and eventually it rained. Lol.
> 
> 
> #AugustBatch
> #WaitnWatch
> #Peace
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




Need something to cheer up in this month as well.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rahulpop1 said:


> Dev Anand from Movie Raju
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know that 

I am not sure who is the Raju guide on the forum 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

newbienz said:


> I know that
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure who is the Raju guide on the forum
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




GunBun is calling himself Raju Guide..
He is referring to his prediction of Grant rain in August..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rahulpop1 said:


> GunBun is calling himself Raju Guide..
> He is referring to his prediction of Grant rain in August..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nah 

Don’t think so

It’s directed at some one else

He does not predict anything 
He is a statistician 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

newbienz said:


> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t think so
> 
> 
> 
> It’s directed at some one else
> 
> 
> 
> He does not predict anything
> 
> He is a statistician
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Grant ka chakkar Babu bhaiya..
It has taken a toll on him.. He has changed.. He is no more the GunBun we used to know.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rahulpop1 said:


> Grant ka chakkar Babu bhaiya..
> It has taken a toll on him.. He has changed.. He is no more the GunBun we used to know..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You mean to say he is Rakhi saying Mere Karan Arjun Aayenege ?
Daily morning ring the bells in the temple and repeat it

Cheers


----------



## milindpatel26

naman1282 said:


> Anyone applied as a Chemical Engineer initially being from a different branch?


Yes I have applied under 233111 n waiting for grant. Lodgment date 28 June 2018


----------



## AussieStudent2014

milindpatel26 said:


> Yes I have applied under 233111 n waiting for grant. Lodgment date 28 June 2018


Check your PM. Thanks!!


----------



## rahulpop1

newbienz said:


> You mean to say he is Rakhi saying Mere Karan Arjun Aayenege ?
> Daily morning ring the bells in the temple and repeat it
> 
> Cheers


Or may be the Babu Bhaiya of Hera Pheri.. Raju and Shyam are the COs - Constantly teasing him..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Grant ka chakkar Babu bhaiya..
> It has taken a toll on him.. He has changed.. He is no more the GunBun we used to know..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



'Babumoshai (rahul/newbienz), zindagi (grant) aur maut (NJL) uparwale (case officer) ke haath hai....... Usse na toh aap badal sakte hain na main. 

Hum sab (applicants) toh rangmanch (immiaccount) ki kathputhliyan hain jinki dor uparwale ki ungliyon main bandhi hain. Kab, kaun, kaise uthega yeh koi nahi bata sakta hai. Ha, ha, ha.'


Guys outside India - Please forgive us for these posts, you see there is nothing much to discuss. LOL.


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> It will rain next month. And, then all long pending cases will also be cleared.
> 
> During this time in 2019, newbienz will tell people on this forum that there once lived a 'Raju guide' who predicted rains and eventually it rained. Lol.
> 
> 
> #AugustBatch
> #WaitnWatch
> #Peace
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Ha.. Ha.. Mogambo Khush hua...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700

newbienz said:


> The only problem that the co can face is if there are dependent also in the application who are not traveling.
> So if you are out of the country where as your dependent’s are not, then the question of IED comes
> 
> If all applicants are outside or inside Australia together, then no issues , else the CO may have to wait for you to return to issue the grant
> 
> Cheers


I agree with this one, my husband is offshore and I am onshore. I haven't travelled because I don't want to delay the process.


----------



## syed imran

Wow!! What a beautiful day!

Got my grant just now for me, wife and kid!! Alhumdulillah!!

Just hang in there guys. You would get yours soon Insha Allah .


----------



## rahulpop1

syed imran said:


> Wow!! What a beautiful day!
> 
> Got my grant just now for me, wife and kid!! Alhumdulillah!!
> 
> Just hang in there guys. You would get yours soon Insha Allah .


Congratulations.. Timelines please..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

Congratulations ! Can u share your details


syed imran said:


> Wow!! What a beautiful day!
> 
> Got my grant just now for me, wife and kid!! Alhumdulillah!!
> 
> Just hang in there guys. You would get yours soon Insha Allah .


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

syed imran said:


> Wow!! What a beautiful day!
> 
> Got my grant just now for me, wife and kid!! Alhumdulillah!!
> 
> Just hang in there guys. You would get yours soon Insha Allah .


Guys....these are his words yesterday.

_
"They stopped at 1st March. Hopefully they continue with March applications from tomorrow. My lodgement date is 02 March"_

This is the power of his prayers....see the magic. congratulations :clap2:


----------



## J_Scorpion

How to make my prayers effective  my visa lodged date is 1 march too 


GUNBUN said:


> Guys....these are his words yesterday.
> 
> _
> "They stopped at 1st March. Hopefully they continue with March applications from tomorrow. My lodgement date is 02 March"_
> 
> This is the power of his prayers....see the magic. congratulations :clap2:


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

2 grants of march on immitracker today 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## syed imran

GUNBUN said:


> Guys....these are his words yesterday.
> 
> _
> "They stopped at 1st March. Hopefully they continue with March applications from tomorrow. My lodgement date is 02 March"_
> 
> This is the power of his prayers....see the magic. congratulations :clap2:



Thanks GUNBUN  Both for your kind words and keeping the forum alive with your great sense of humour  I hope you guys are able to see my signature for timelines. I'm copying it here as well :

Lastly , a big thanks to all you guys on the forum for being always there for support. I've resolved so many of my doubts by following this forum. Keep it up Guy :clap2:

ANZSCO 261312
PTE 03 Dec 2017
ACS Positive 01 Feb 2018
189 Invitation 21 Feb 2018
Visa lodged 02 Mar 2018
Docs Uploaded 20 Mar 2018
Form 1221 uploaded 26 June 2018
Grant date : 19th July 2018
IED : 23 March 2019


----------



## charmingvijay

syed imran said:


> Thanks GUNBUN  Both for your kind words and keeping the forum alive with your great sense of humour  I hope you guys are able to see my signature for timelines. I'm copying it here as well :
> 
> Lastly , a big thanks to all you guys on the forum for being always there for support. I've resolved so many of my doubts by following this forum. Keep it up Guy :clap2:
> 
> ANZSCO 261312
> PTE 03 Dec 2017
> ACS Positive 01 Feb 2018
> 189 Invitation 21 Feb 2018
> Visa lodged 02 Mar 2018
> Docs Uploaded 20 Mar 2018
> Form 1221 uploaded 26 June 2018
> Grant date : 19th July 2018
> IED : 23 March 2019


 Congratulations Syed.. :clap2:


----------



## Minkuziii

No idea whats happening......dec 10th applicant....



gerty said:


> LadyZebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few of us are still here waiting from even September 2017. We don't say much anymore because we are exhausted. We pray the wait will be over shortly
> 
> 
> 
> Yays and amen....really we don't say much because we are simply exhausted!...November 2017 applicant here...DHA...#sigh
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

Minkuziii said:


> No idea whats happening......dec 10th applicant....


my lodgement is not so far from yours....our grants will flow next month for sure.

#AugustBatch
#AalIzzWell


----------



## internationalcanuck

Wow another March grant! Congratulations!

Still keeping my expectations low for myself  lol



syed imran said:


> Wow!! What a beautiful day!
> 
> Got my grant just now for me, wife and kid!! Alhumdulillah!!
> 
> Just hang in there guys. You would get yours soon Insha Allah .


----------



## nikhiltvm

Hi experts,

Need your suggestion on this. I imported my application to my personal immi account and I can see the documents uploaded by my agent. Can I also upload documents from my immi account to my application? A few documents still have not been uploaded by them. Just wanted to know if I can upload too. Please help. Thanks.

All the best to everyone waiting for the grants!


----------



## GUNBUN

J_Scorpion said:


> How to make my prayers effective  my visa lodged date is 1 march too
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


The ongoing trend is not hard to understand.

First, they started with Jan grants for few days, then

Jan CO contacts & simultaneous Feb grants...

Now, Feb CO contacts & simultaneous March grants...

This will be trend for next 10-15 days, and after that all major remaining cases will be cleared in August.

I guess only a few CO's working to clear those all low hanging fruits. Majority of CO's either working on CO contact cases and pending cases.


----------



## NB

nikhiltvm said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Need your suggestion on this. I imported my application to my personal immi account and I can see the documents uploaded by my agent. Can I also upload documents from my immi account to my application? A few documents still have not been uploaded by them. Just wanted to know if I can upload too. Please help. Thanks.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for the grants!


There is nothing that prevents you, but if I were your agent, and you would have done it, without my permission, I would have washed my hands off your case

Think it over 

Cheers


----------



## nikhiltvm

Thanks Newbienz. Have been repeatedly telling them to upload the pending documents. I don't see any movement. Anyway, I shall wait.





newbienz said:


> There is nothing that prevents you, but if I were your agent, and you would have done it, without my permission, I would have washed my hands off your case
> 
> Think it over
> 
> Cheers


----------



## santhoshpkumar

newbienz said:


> There is nothing that prevents you, but if I were your agent, and you would have done it, without my permission, I would have washed my hands off your case
> 
> Think it over
> 
> Cheers


Totally agree, infact the right thing to do is ask them, if document upload is done, or pending and if so why, see if they are honest enough and establish a good repo with your agent. Be polite and dont try to outsmart your agent. This is a long relation and sometimes I have heard some good agent enven help connect with HR and help with temp accomidation and connections. Connection is always key


----------



## Binnie

Waiting since 28/12/16
1st CO CONTACT January 
For pcc
2nd co contact AUgust for re medical
3 rd co contact July 2018 for coloured photocopy of passport 
Grant??
Any prediction here


----------



## ssvk2018

santhoshpkumar said:


> Totally agree, infact the right thing to do is ask them, if document upload is done, or pending and if so why, see if they are honest enough and establish a good repo with your agent. Be polite and dont try to outsmart your agent. This is a long relation and sometimes I have heard some good agent enven help connect with HR and help with temp accomidation and connections. Connection is always key


Everytime i see a case taken up by an agent I thank my partner in my mind for discouraging me to consult an agent. nothing's more annoying than paying so much and then having to follow up with the same people to get the job done! 
Anyway, what's done is done. now better to politely approach them than taking up things in your hands... all's well that ends well... all the best!

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014

I've been in Sydney for last 4 years. Let me know if you guys have any questions. Would love to contribute to the community.


----------



## GUNBUN

Binnie said:


> Waiting since 28/12/16
> 1st CO CONTACT January
> For pcc
> 2nd co contact AUgust for re medical
> 3 rd co contact July 2018 for coloured photocopy of passport
> Grant??
> Any prediction here


Looking at that Sep-2016 grant yesterday late night, I was thinking of your case!!

your grant must be not too far :fingerscrossed:


----------



## austaspirant

syed imran said:


> Wow!! What a beautiful day!
> 
> Got my grant just now for me, wife and kid!! Alhumdulillah!!
> 
> Just hang in there guys. You would get yours soon Insha Allah .


Congrats buddy!


----------



## KVK

Binnie said:


> Waiting since 28/12/16
> 1st CO CONTACT January
> For pcc
> 2nd co contact AUgust for re medical
> 3 rd co contact July 2018 for coloured photocopy of passport
> Grant??
> Any prediction here


Oh My goodness!! I really feel your pain brother, the only advice I can give you is to have a fresh PCC ready for you and hope they wont ask for it.


----------



## austaspirant

1 more grant of Sep 2017 updated on immitracker.


----------



## GUNBUN

austaspirant said:


> 1 more grant of Sep 2017 updated on immitracker.


Meanwhile, the processing time in immiaccount is appearing as 8-10 months from 8-9 months. LOL.

@Binnie - get ready for your grant letter & IED waiver


----------



## internationalcanuck

Some news articles were posted a few days ago mentioning there were problems with "record keeping" at DHA that need to be improved. I wonder if problems with record keeping is why were see such strange grant delays in some applications... :confused2:



austaspirant said:


> 1 more grant of Sep 2017 updated on immitracker.


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> Meanwhile, the processing time in immiaccount is appearing as 8-10 months from 8-9 months. LOL.


----------



## austaspirant

internationalcanuck said:


> Some news articles were posted a few days ago mentioning there were problems with "record keeping" at DHA that need to be improved. I wonder if problems with record keeping is why were see such strange grant delays in some applications... :confused2:


Who knows, this may be an another excuse!


----------



## NB

internationalcanuck said:


> Some news articles were posted a few days ago mentioning there were problems with "record keeping" at DHA that need to be improved. I wonder if problems with record keeping is why were see such strange grant delays in some applications... :confused2:


It would relate to application which require paper application 

189/190 is totally digital, so the question of records keeping does not arise

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale

Hi People,

Hope you are enduring the patient test well 

Quick question, I want to do the health checkup before the invite and I have read, it is not an issue.
Is it required for everyone in the family to have the test done on the same day/place or it doesn't matter?

Cheers.


----------



## ssvk2018

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Hope you are enduring the patient test well
> 
> Quick question, I want to do the health checkup before the invite and I have read, it is not an issue.
> Is it required for everyone in the family to have the test done on the same day/place or it doesn't matter?
> 
> Cheers.


why would you want to do the treat before invite? it'll significantly effect your IED. and no you don't have to have all the tests on the same day. regarding place, i don't know, but i don't think it should matter until you're doing the tests at a centre which is not specified by the department. 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay_ghale

ssvk2018 said:


> why would you want to do the treat before invite? it'll significantly effect your IED. and no you don't have to have all the tests on the same day. regarding place, i don't know, but i don't think it should matter until you're doing the tests at a centre which is not specified by the department.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Actually, I am off to India for a month and Health checkup are 80% cheaper there than in the UK. w.r.t. IED yeah, I need to think about that.


----------



## austaspirant

ajay_ghale said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Actually, I am off to India for a month and Health checkup are 80% cheaper there than in the UK. w.r.t. IED yeah, I need to think about that.


Buddy - based on the points, you mentioned in your signature, it is highly unlikely that you would get invite. These days cut-off is 75/80 for most of the anzsco.


----------



## chan007

It seems like there were barely any grants this week 😞
Hopefully we will see grants raining in next week 🙂
P.S- did anyone find out for sure if updating documents in application will take you back in queue or not?


----------



## IrelandtoOz

Hi all, I was lucky enough to get an invite in the last round. But I am confused (or possibly over thinking it) about the connection or lack of connection between my Immiaccount where my health declaration is and my actually 189 EOI account.

I have not completed the visa application yet so it might be very obvious once I do, but can anyone put my mind at ease for now. Should my immi account and the 189 EOI have a link to each other or be all in the one place so to speak.

Or is the immi account solely used for the purpose of creating a HAP id ahead of time for the visa application so it doesn't matter that they are not linked.

I hope that makes sense


----------



## Binnie

Thanks GUNBUN, waiting eagerly for that moment. Hope everyone get it soon


----------



## ajay_ghale

austaspirant said:


> Buddy - based on the points, you mentioned in your signature, it is highly unlikely that you would get invite. These days cut-off is 75/80 for most of the anzsco.


Yeah, I need to update my signature soon.

I am getting 10 points in the first week on August, that would take me to 70 and if I/My wife get 79 in PTE in a month so, we will be standing at 80 points in no time. This is the reason I am thinking of getting a health check-up done while being in India. If the invite is delayed, we will redo it here in the UK (at 7-8 times higher charges  )


----------



## funkyninja

IrelandtoOz said:


> Hi all, I was lucky enough to get an invite in the last round. But I am confused (or possibly over thinking it) about the connection or lack of connection between my Immiaccount where my health declaration is and my actually 189 EOI account.
> 
> I have not completed the visa application yet so it might be very obvious once I do, but can anyone put my mind at ease for now. Should my immi account and the 189 EOI have a link to each other or be all in the one place so to speak.
> 
> Or is the immi account solely used for the purpose of creating a HAP id ahead of time for the visa application so it doesn't matter that they are not linked.
> 
> I hope that makes sense




Once you apply they all end up in the mini account. When you apply you’ll be asked to put your hap id which they will connect automatically.


----------



## austaspirant

ajay_ghale said:


> Yeah, I need to update my signature soon.
> 
> I am getting 10 points in the first week on August, that would take me to 70 and if I/My wife get 79 in PTE in a month so, we will be standing at 80 points in no time. This is the reason I am thinking of getting a health check-up done while being in India. If the invite is delayed, we will redo it here in the UK (at 7-8 times higher charges  )


Okay buddy, though, according to me achieving PTE 79+ is the combination of the rigorous practice and luck. I hope you will get your desired score in the very next attempt.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Mate, if you do your medicals too early and you get your visa grant, you could end up with an entry date of having only a few weeks to get to Australia to activate your Visa. Buying airplane tickets at the last minute will be expensive and end up costing more than your medical test.



ajay_ghale said:


> Yeah, I need to update my signature soon.
> 
> I am getting 10 points in the first week on August, that would take me to 70 and if I/My wife get 79 in PTE in a month so, we will be standing at 80 points in no time. This is the reason I am thinking of getting a health check-up done while being in India. If the invite is delayed, we will redo it here in the UK (at 7-8 times higher charges  )


----------



## Shoryuken

ajay_ghale said:


> Yeah, I need to update my signature soon.
> 
> I am getting 10 points in the first week on August, that would take me to 70 and if I/My wife get 79 in PTE in a month so, we will be standing at 80 points in no time. This is the reason I am thinking of getting a health check-up done while being in India. If the invite is delayed, we will redo it here in the UK (at 7-8 times higher charges  )


you have everything planned already,just do it. It wont matter(location,date) as long as HAP ID is linked to your report . Dept is only concerned with ApplicationID-->linkedto HAPID--->report that passes the medical criteria.

EDIT: worst case ,you will have all medical tests done,which should be done yearly anyways.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

chan007 said:


> It seems like there were barely any grants this week 😞
> Hopefully we will see grants raining in next week 🙂
> P.S- did anyone find out for sure if updating documents in application will take you back in queue or not?


Hey mate

I got in touch with my Immigration Lawyer and he said that uploading Documents will not put you back in the queue

I uploaded more documents yesterday.
And the ImmiAccount - "Last Updated" date didn't change either.

Hope this helps mate.


----------



## wahajmeer

internationalcanuck said:


> Mate, if you do your medicals too early and you get your visa grant, you could end up with an entry date of having only a few weeks to get to Australia to activate your Visa. Buying airplane tickets at the last minute will be expensive and end up costing more than your medical test.


I agree with IC. Given the fact that you haven't filed an EOI, I would say wait until you file your visa application.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Shoryuken

chan007 said:


> It seems like there were barely any grants this week 😞
> Hopefully we will see grants raining in next week 🙂
> P.S- did anyone find out for sure if updating documents in application will take you back in queue or not?


Hi ! We have a member Imran who got his grant mail today.Here is his Timeline,he uploaded a doc on 26 Jun and his application processing is not delayed.

ANZSCO 261312
PTE 03 Dec 2017
ACS Positive 01 Feb 2018
189 Invitation 21 Feb 2018
Visa lodged 02 Mar 2018
Docs Uploaded 20 Mar 2018
*Form 1221 uploaded 26 June 2018*
Grant date : 19 July 2018
IED : 23 March 2019


----------



## GUNBUN

ajay_ghale said:


> Yeah, I need to update my signature soon.
> 
> I am getting 10 points in the first week on August, that would take me to 70 and if I/My wife get 79 in PTE in a month so, we will be standing at 80 points in no time. This is the reason I am thinking of getting a health check-up done while being in India. If the invite is delayed, we will redo it here in the UK (at 7-8 times higher charges  )


Ok so as I understand,

Your total points is : 60 (261313) = 25(Age) + 15(Education) + 10 (English) + 10 (Exp)

Expected points:
+5 - your exp. exceed 8 yrs
+5 - your wife scores atleast competent English (PP)
+10 - you score superior English

The first two in above are easily achievable, if you are sure of third....go for medicals in India, 100 GBP for both not a big deal right?


----------



## internationalcanuck

My MARA agent was pretty clear about not doing PCC or medicals until after after getting the invitation, with the number of invitations each round unknown, plus the competition, you don't know when you will get the ITA. 
There's an eagerness to rush, but it could end up costing more. You may not get the experience points you expected, or the score you expected on the english tests and need to take them over again.

I still say get your ITA first, worry about the PCC and medicals after. You're complaining about the cost of medicals, but do you know how expensive it will be to move to Australia? The cost of the medicals is tiny in the grand scheme of things.



GUNBUN said:


> Ok so as I understand,
> 
> Your total points is : 60 (261313) = 25(Age) + 15(Education) + 10 (English) + 10 (Exp)
> 
> Expected points:
> +5 - your exp. exceed 8 yrs
> +5 - your wife scores atleast competent English (PP)
> +10 - you score superior English
> 
> The first two in above are easily achievable, if you are sure of third....go for medicals in India, 100 GBP for both not a big deal right?


----------



## ajay_ghale

GUNBUN said:


> Ok so as I understand,
> 
> Your total points is : 60 (261313) = 25(Age) + 15(Education) + 10 (English) + 10 (Exp)
> 
> Expected points:
> +5 - your exp. exceed 8 yrs
> +5 - your wife scores atleast competent English (PP)
> +10 - you score superior English
> 
> The first two in above are easily achievable, if you are sure of third....go for medicals in India, 100 GBP for both not a big deal right?


You are right Gunbun and yes 100 GBP is OK, not a biggie.

Thanks, others for input as well, I will get the medicals done and if don't get an invite soon, will redo the medicals.

Best of luck to you guys. Hope the Grants come your way soon.

Cheers.


----------



## kaanixir

ooo it's going so fast we're already coming close to mid-March.

At this rate who cares if there will be a batch processing anyways. 

Very nize :flypig:
:flypig:

also the small missing parts of Jan and Feb are slowly getting completed. I bet GUNBUN's going to celebrate this week


----------



## JHubble

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Hey mate
> 
> I got in touch with my Immigration Lawyer and he said that uploading Documents will not put you back in the queue
> 
> I uploaded more documents yesterday.
> And the ImmiAccount - "Last Updated" date didn't change either.
> 
> Hope this helps mate.


Can you confirm if updating "Change in Circumstances" would or would not push us back in the queue.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

JHubble said:


> Can you confirm if updating "Change in Circumstances" would or would not push us back in the queue.


Unfortunately i cannot confirm this.

I was uploading some Letters from old employers - HR/Directors

In order to help reduce the chance of them needing to contact anyone to Verify Employment.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Uploading new documents doesn't change.
But changing the circumstances of your applications - your name, updating your passport, adding/removing a partner, changes the date.

I had to update my passport details, which then changed the "last updated" from March 27th to April 10th.

But no clue if that changes your place in the actual queue.



JHubble said:


> Can you confirm if updating "Change in Circumstances" would or would not push us back in the queue.


----------



## Shoryuken

kaanixir said:


> ooo it's going so fast we're already coming close to mid-March.
> 
> At this rate who cares if there will be a batch processing anyways.
> 
> Very nize :flypig:
> :flypig:
> 
> also the small missing parts of Jan and Feb are slowly getting completed. I bet GUNBUN's going to celebrate this week


Not mid-march for majority yet.March applicants have just started to receive grants.
But encouraging signs.


----------



## JHubble

Thank you IC, for a swift reply.
My change was on Employment Change (joined a new company). But my last updated date remains the same.

Lets hope our applications are not pushed back when we update changes.

Hope we would get our grant soon.


internationalcanuck said:


> Uploading new documents doesn't change.
> But changing the circumstances of your applications - your name, updating your passport, adding/removing a partner, changes the date.
> 
> I had to update my passport details, which then changed the "last updated" from March 27th to April 10th.
> 
> But no clue if that changes your place in the actual queue.


----------



## msujoy

*VAC2 payment & Grant*

Has anyone recently paid VAC2 & received grant? Can you please let me know how much time is being taken for grant after VAC2 payment? I have browsed the forum but unable to find out any data about recent cases where CO contacted for VAC2 payment in the month of May, June 18.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Something I wonder about too!



msujoy said:


> Has anyone recently paid VAC2 & received grant? Can you please let me know how much time is being taken for grant after VAC2 payment? I have browsed the forum but unable to find out any data about recent cases where CO contacted for VAC2 payment in the month of May, June 18.


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> Something I wonder about too!


And why so? Are you expecting CO contact for this reason?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes. My partner isn't able to get the required minimum score. My partner's employer keeps all employee passports and only releases them when they take their annual leave back home, so my partner cannot take the test (need passport for ID proof for IELTS or PTE in UAE)



rahulpop1 said:


> And why so? Are you expecting CO contact for this reason?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> Yes. My partner isn't able to get the required minimum score. My partner's employer keeps all employee passports and only releases them when they take their annual leave back home, so my partner cannot take the test (need passport for ID proof for IELTS or PTE in UAE)


**** man.. Passport is required everywhere I think to appear for PTE. In exceptional cases they might allow to give exam but this has to be agreed with Pearson Test Centre. This is rare though.
Can't you take the passport giving them reason that you are travelling and give another try at PTE? Luck might turn your way.. Throughout 30 won't be that tough if you ask her to give a couple of shots on PTE Exam. Just Guessing.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Nope, the employer requires seeing a plane ticket, and only then they give the passport when you are at the airport ready to catch your flight.

It's illegal, but many employers to it here.



rahulpop1 said:


> **** man.. Passport is required everywhere I think to appear for PTE. In exceptional cases they might allow to give exam but this has to be agreed with Pearson Test Centre. This is rare though.
> Can't you take the passport giving them reason that you are travelling and give another try at PTE? Luck might turn your way.. Throughout 30 won't be that tough if you ask her to give a couple of shots on PTE Exam. Just Guessing..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> Nope, the employer requires seeing a plane ticket, and only then they give the passport when you are at the airport ready to catch your flight.
> 
> It's illegal, but many employers to it here.


Yeah I have heard about such companies.. 
Hopefully you will hear from CO soon. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

msujoy said:


> Has anyone recently paid VAC2 & received grant? Can you please let me know how much time is being taken for grant after VAC2 payment? I have browsed the forum but unable to find out any data about recent cases where CO contacted for VAC2 payment in the month of May, June 18.


It varies, from 2 weeks to 3 months usually. Most however get within 2-4 weeks.


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> Yeah I have heard about such companies..
> Hopefully you will hear from CO soon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


omg... that cruel.


----------



## ssvk2018

i was calm till two days back. but since the time the CO has asked for form 815 in not able to keep calm. has anyone recently uploaded an 815 and got grant ? how much time did it take after uploading? just being impatient.. i know! but still would like to know this

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ssvk2018 said:


> i was calm till two days back. but since the time the CO has asked for form 815 in not able to keep calm. has anyone recently uploaded an 815 and got grant ? how much time did it take after uploading? just being impatient.. i know! but still would like to know this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Do you have any health conditions?


----------



## Wonderer-India

Folks,

I applied for Subclass 189 on 29th Feb 2018. Got a CO contact on 17th July and here is what I have figured-out. 

- Form-80 is compulsory if you are not in Australia already. Mandatory for ALL your dependent as well.
- FBI clearance alone is not enough, if you live in USA. You also need a local PCC clearance.
- CO contact is REASONABLE most of the times
- Definitely include your tax statements.
- Engineering and Management professions are still in Demand; moves faster than other categories.

I am writing so that people who are waiting can assess their application before they are caught in CO contact. I am in no hurry to land in Australia, so it does not bother me that I have my process delayed; But I understand that many members on this forum are. So give a hard look to your documents one more time. 

Cheers !!


----------



## shekar.ym

Wonderer-India said:


> Folks,
> 
> I applied for Subclass 189 on 29th Feb 2018. Got a CO contact on 17th July and here is what I have figured-out.
> 
> - Form-80 is compulsory if you are not in Australia already. Mandatory for ALL your dependent as well.
> - FBI clearance alone is not enough, if you live in USA. You also need a local PCC clearance.
> - CO contact is REASONABLE most of the times
> - Definitely include your tax statements.
> - Engineering and Management professions are still in Demand; moves faster than other categories.
> 
> I am writing so that people who are waiting can assess their application before they are caught in CO contact. I am in no hurry to land in Australia, so it does not bother me that I have my process delayed; But I understand that many members on this forum are. So give a hard look to your documents one more time.
> 
> Cheers !!


thanks for sharing this....mind if you share your code and timelines?


----------



## andreyx108b

Wonderer-India said:


> Folks,
> 
> I applied for Subclass 189 on 29th Feb 2018. Got a CO contact on 17th July and here is what I have figured-out.
> 
> - Form-80 is compulsory if you are not in Australia already. Mandatory for ALL your dependent as well.
> - FBI clearance alone is not enough, if you live in USA. You also need a local PCC clearance.
> - CO contact is REASONABLE most of the times
> - Definitely include your tax statements.
> - Engineering and Management professions are still in Demand; moves faster than other categories.
> 
> I am writing so that people who are waiting can assess their application before they are caught in CO contact. I am in no hurry to land in Australia, so it does not bother me that I have my process delayed; But I understand that many members on this forum are. So give a hard look to your documents one more time.
> 
> Cheers !!



- Form 80, is sometimes not requested, but to avoid CO contacts, both 80/1221 should be included. 
- If you are claiming points, yes upload tax docs. 
- FBI/Local pcc that's correct, the requirements on DHA site states that. 
- No priority given to ANZSCO.  

Good luck!


----------



## ssvk2018

andreyx108b said:


> Do you have any health conditions?


it's for my 2 year old son. his tb test had some issue but got cleared after xray

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ssvk2018 said:


> it's for my 2 year old son. his tb test had some issue but got cleared after xray
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


its often requested in such cases, gotta be ok!


----------



## Duncanwl1991

andreyx108b said:


> - Form 80, is sometimes not requested, but to avoid CO contacts, both 80/1221 should be included.
> - If you are claiming points, yes upload tax docs.
> - FBI/Local pcc that's correct, the requirements on DHA site states that.
> - No priority given to ANZSCO.
> 
> Good luck!


You say "Tax Documents"

What do you mean by this?
Is this to prove you have paid taxes?

I have Self Assesment UK Tax Payments from 2013 Onwards from my Ltd. Company in the UK which i Contracted my Design Services through.
And im unsure if i have any records of Tax from Before then for employment of 6 Years as a staff member which i am claiming points for.

These Tax Returns are about 5 PDF Documents Per Year including a Proof of Payment Screen Shot.

The documents are protected and cannot combine PDFs.

I will not have enough space on the IMMIAccount of 60 Max Documents to upload these.

Any clarity here is appreciated.


----------



## rahulpop1

Duncanwl1991 said:


> You say "Tax Documents"
> 
> What do you mean by this?
> Is this to prove you have paid taxes?
> 
> I have Self Assesment UK Tax Payments from 2013 Onwards from my Ltd. Company in the UK which i Contracted my Design Services through.
> 
> These Tax Returns are about 5 PDF Documents Per Year including a Proof of Payment Screen Shot.
> 
> The documents are protected and cannot combine PDFs.
> 
> I will not have enough space on the IMMIAccount of 60 Max Documents to upload these.
> 
> Any clarity here is appreciated.


Take colour printouts of those if possible and then scan them in one pdf. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Install some pdf driver and print it as pdf, if printing isn't restricted.


rahulpop1 said:


> Take colour printouts of those if possible and then scan them in one pdf.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arpz

hello everyone,

Sorry for asking a silly question, what is the meaning of "IED"?


----------



## jebinson

Initial entry date.


arpz said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> Sorry for asking a silly question, what is the meaning of "IED"?


----------



## rahulpop1

arpz said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> Sorry for asking a silly question, what is the meaning of "IED"?


Initial Entry Date

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

Duncanwl1991 said:


> You say "Tax Documents"
> 
> What do you mean by this?
> Is this to prove you have paid taxes?
> 
> I have Self Assesment UK Tax Payments from 2013 Onwards from my Ltd. Company in the UK which i Contracted my Design Services through.
> And im unsure if i have any records of Tax from Before then for employment of 6 Years as a staff member which i am claiming points for.
> 
> These Tax Returns are about 5 PDF Documents Per Year including a Proof of Payment Screen Shot.
> 
> The documents are protected and cannot combine PDFs.
> 
> I will not have enough space on the IMMIAccount of 60 Max Documents to upload these.
> 
> Any clarity here is appreciated.



Do you have P60? If yes, then its fine. it's one page document and you can create one PDF for 6 P60's (2013-2018) if you still working in UK.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

SunV said:


> Do you have P60? If yes, then its fine. it's one page document and you can create one PDF for 6 P60's (2013-2018) if you still working in UK.


I might be able to dig out the P60s from 2008 - 2012

I have:
2013 - 2017 Tax Return Documents from my accountants
And some P60s from 2013 and 2014 (for some reason which i dont understand)

I can easily get these collated and upload them.

Just really don't see why they need to see Tax Return information?

This wasnt something that was advised from my VISA Agent.
When i started the application i was given a document which had the suggested documents on it. One section reads:

_Skilled employment: 
Evidence of working full-time in skilled employment in the 10 years before you were invited to apply, such as:

* employment references/statement letters
** contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates*
* evidence that you have been self-employed
* any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history.

Employment references must meet the following requirements:
* be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference;
* the letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses;
* the name and position of the person authorised to sign the employment reference should be typed or stamped below that person’s signature;
* the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter;
* the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the duties undertaken and the salary earned - positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk); and
* a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially important from applicants working in government departments._

So i have uploaded:
Contracts & Payslips/Invoices
Along with the Reference/Statement Letters which tick the above boxes too.

Just curious as to why he wouldnt advise on Tax Documents as an essential.

Cheers


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

andreyx108b said:


> Wonderer-India said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks,
> 
> I applied for Subclass 189 on 29th Feb 2018. Got a CO contact on 17th July and here is what I have figured-out.
> 
> - Form-80 is compulsory if you are not in Australia already. Mandatory for ALL your dependent as well.
> - FBI clearance alone is not enough, if you live in USA. You also need a local PCC clearance.
> - CO contact is REASONABLE most of the times
> - Definitely include your tax statements.
> - Engineering and Management professions are still in Demand; moves faster than other categories.
> 
> I am writing so that people who are waiting can assess their application before they are caught in CO contact. I am in no hurry to land in Australia, so it does not bother me that I have my process delayed; But I understand that many members on this forum are. So give a hard look to your documents one more time.
> 
> Cheers !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Form 80, is sometimes not requested, but to avoid CO contacts, both 80/1221 should be included.
> - If you are claiming points, yes upload tax docs.
> - FBI/Local pcc that's correct, the requirements on DHA site states that.
> - No priority given to ANZSCO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

Hi Folks,

I got a CO contact for US PCC though I uploaded already.
We uploaded FBI PCC and replied back.

Now I am wondering, whether CO is looking for local PCC clearance too? I thought, FBI PCC and Indian PCC would do. Please suggest?

———————————————————
ACS Applied 18-09-17 (for both)
ACS Received 26-10-17 (for both)
Partner PTE 05-12-17
PTE 14-12-17
EOI DATE 16-12-17 
INVITED ON 03-01-18
LODGED ON 10-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312 
POINTS 75(Age25/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10/Patner5)
Grant - Waiting..


----------



## SunV

Duncanwl1991 said:


> I might be able to dig out the P60s from 2008 - 2012
> 
> I have:
> 2013 - 2017 Tax Return Documents from my accountants
> And some P60s from 2013 and 2014 (for some reason which i dont understand)
> 
> I can easily get these collated and upload them.
> 
> Just really don't see why they need to see Tax Return information?
> 
> This wasnt something that was advised from my VISA Agent.
> When i started the application i was given a document which had the suggested documents on it. One section reads:
> 
> _Skilled employment:
> Evidence of working full-time in skilled employment in the 10 years before you were invited to apply, such as:
> 
> * employment references/statement letters
> ** contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates*
> * evidence that you have been self-employed
> * any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history.
> 
> Employment references must meet the following requirements:
> * be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference;
> * the letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses;
> * the name and position of the person authorised to sign the employment reference should be typed or stamped below that person’s signature;
> * the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter;
> * the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the duties undertaken and the salary earned - positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk); and
> * a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially important from applicants working in government departments._
> 
> So i have uploaded:
> Contracts & Payslips/Invoices
> Along with the Reference/Statement Letters which tick the above boxes too.
> 
> Just curious as to why he wouldnt advise on Tax Documents as an essential.
> 
> Cheers




My suggestion to you is, keep these documents ready and wait. If CO asks for the same then you can upload it. 


Recently it is observed that CO's are asking for this from most of the applicants.

You have applied through agent so he knows your case better let him handle this. you just make sure you have these documents ready with you , if asked.

Hope this helps.


----------



## arpz

Hello Everyone,

I have couple of questions regarding the procedure for filling the Visa Application after getting an invite under 189 subclass. 
My details - 
ANZSCO Code : 261313
EOI Lodged : 22nd June,2018 with 80 Points
Invited: 11th July 2018

PCC under process, Medical not yet started.
I am also done filling the forms - 80 & 1221.
All the documents are ready expect PCC/Medical for now.

How shall i proceed further like creating the Immi account etc? Can anyone list it out as pointers.

Thanks in advance! Awaiting response.


----------



## SunV

vijaya_ghanta said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got a CO contact for US PCC though I uploaded already.
> We uploaded FBI PCC and replied back.
> 
> Now I am wondering, whether CO is looking for local PCC clearance too? I thought, FBI PCC and Indian PCC would do. Please suggest?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 18-09-17 (for both)
> ACS Received 26-10-17 (for both)
> Partner PTE 05-12-17
> PTE 14-12-17
> EOI DATE 16-12-17
> INVITED ON 03-01-18
> LODGED ON 10-02-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age25/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10/Patner5)
> Grant - Waiting..



Mr. Ghanta,

Read this at below official link,

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa

*US temporary residents and visitors:*

'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, *a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months.
*

CC ref link:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char


----------



## Duncanwl1991

SunV said:


> My suggestion to you is, keep these documents ready and wait. If CO asks for the same then you can upload it.
> 
> 
> Recently it is observed that CO's are asking for this from most of the applicants.
> 
> You have applied through agent so he knows your case better let him handle this. you just make sure you have these documents ready with you , if asked.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I just noticed however that it says on there for information if Self Employed.

So i havnt actually uploaded any documentation for my Ltd Company through which i contracted.

Ie. Certificate of Encorporation, Copy of Memorandum etc etc

Probably should upload this since my "Payslips" are actually invoices in which i sent to other companies for my services.

Then, im gonna guess this would lead to them wanting to see Tax Documents for the Years in which i was operating through my Ltd. Company.

Debating if i upload all this or wait for them to ask.
In two minds - As surely too much information is better than not enough to try and avoid the dreaded Case Officer Contact?! Which seems to set people back 3 Months or so!


----------



## auzaspire

Thanks very much for this. Few questions
For US income and tax paid proofs all W2 will be enough. rit?
Form 80 is only needed for adults not for child dependents. rit?






Wonderer-India said:


> Folks,
> 
> I applied for Subclass 189 on 29th Feb 2018. Got a CO contact on 17th July and here is what I have figured-out.
> 
> - Form-80 is compulsory if you are not in Australia already. Mandatory for ALL your dependent as well.
> - FBI clearance alone is not enough, if you live in USA. You also need a local PCC clearance.
> - CO contact is REASONABLE most of the times
> - Definitely include your tax statements.
> - Engineering and Management professions are still in Demand; moves faster than other categories.
> 
> I am writing so that people who are waiting can assess their application before they are caught in CO contact. I am in no hurry to land in Australia, so it does not bother me that I have my process delayed; But I understand that many members on this forum are. So give a hard look to your documents one more time.
> 
> Cheers !!


----------



## rahulshyam79

Wonderer-India said:


> Folks,
> 
> I applied for Subclass 189 on 29th Feb 2018. Got a CO contact on 17th July and here is what I have figured-out.
> 
> - Form-80 is compulsory if you are not in Australia already. Mandatory for ALL your dependent as well.
> - FBI clearance alone is not enough, if you live in USA. You also need a local PCC clearance.
> - CO contact is REASONABLE most of the times
> - Definitely include your tax statements.
> - Engineering and Management professions are still in Demand; moves faster than other categories.
> 
> I am writing so that people who are waiting can assess their application before they are caught in CO contact. I am in no hurry to land in Australia, so it does not bother me that I have my process delayed; But I understand that many members on this forum are. So give a hard look to your documents one more time.
> 
> Cheers !!




When you say form 80 is mandatory for dependents , is it only dependents 18 years and above?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

auzaspire said:


> Thanks very much for this. Few questions
> For US income and tax paid proofs all W2 will be enough. rit?
> Form 80 is only needed for adults not for child dependents. rit?


HI Mate,

Request, Have you opened and read form 80 instructions, if no open it and read it please, it is clearly mentioned there that:

*This form is to be completed in English by applicants who are
16 years of age or over, as requested by the office processing the
application.*

In conclusion if your dependent children is >=16 years then you need to fill this form.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GUNBUN

arpz said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> Sorry for asking a silly question, what is the meaning of "IED"?


IED is like Mooh Dikhai ceremony...i hope you would understand if you are from India. LOL 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncanwl1991

Off hand...

Does anyone know the Maximum File Size allowed to be Uploaded on the ImmiAccount?

I think it might be 5000KB but cant remember


----------



## Wonderer-India

vijaya_ghanta said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got a CO contact for US PCC though I uploaded already.
> We uploaded FBI PCC and replied back.
> 
> Now I am wondering, whether CO is looking for local PCC clearance too? I thought, FBI PCC and Indian PCC would do. Please suggest?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 18-09-17 (for both)
> ACS Received 26-10-17 (for both)
> Partner PTE 05-12-17
> PTE 14-12-17
> EOI DATE 16-12-17
> INVITED ON 03-01-18
> LODGED ON 10-02-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age25/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10/Patner5)
> Grant - Waiting..


Could be that they may/may not come back for LOCAL state PCC. Yes, I did the same; loaded FBI clearance. But CO specifically asked for local PCC. So, I am concluding that CO knows SPECIFICALLY the country specific process. I got my Local Kansas PCC today and will upload it in my response to CO.

Yes, Form-80 is required for all migrating dependents older than 16 years.

On to a second question, regarding USA tax filing. You can directly go to IRS site, put-in you SSN and other details and download all your W2-Form for last 10 years. That form will list all your employers and all other sources of earning. This will support all your employment claims as well. 

Regarding UK, I have no knowledge; should not be very different than USA. However, Someone migrating from UK may comment. 

Cheers !!


----------



## rahulpop1

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Off hand...
> 
> Does anyone know the Maximum File Size allowed to be Uploaded on the ImmiAccount?
> 
> I think it might be 5000KB but cant remember


5 MB / 5120 KB.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

SunV said:


> vijaya_ghanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got a CO contact for US PCC though I uploaded already.
> We uploaded FBI PCC and replied back.
> 
> Now I am wondering, whether CO is looking for local PCC clearance too? I thought, FBI PCC and Indian PCC would do. Please suggest?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 18-09-17 (for both)
> ACS Received 26-10-17 (for both)
> Partner PTE 05-12-17
> PTE 14-12-17
> EOI DATE 16-12-17
> INVITED ON 03-01-18
> LODGED ON 10-02-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age25/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10/Patner5)
> Grant - Waiting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ghanta,
> 
> Read this at below official link,
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
> 
> *US temporary residents and visitors:*
> 
> 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, *a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months.
> *
> 
> CC ref link:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char
Click to expand...

Thank you so much!

My agent didn't inform me this and I didn't give thorough search😔😔...
I will arrange state PCC prior to second contact from CO..


----------



## expat_user_25

vijaya_ghanta said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got a CO contact for US PCC though I uploaded already.
> We uploaded FBI PCC and replied back.
> 
> Now I am wondering, whether CO is looking for local PCC clearance too? I thought, FBI PCC and Indian PCC would do. Please suggest?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 18-09-17 (for both)
> ACS Received 26-10-17 (for both)
> Partner PTE 05-12-17
> PTE 14-12-17
> EOI DATE 16-12-17
> INVITED ON 03-01-18
> LODGED ON 10-02-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age25/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10/Patner5)
> Grant - Waiting..




They ask for State PCC too on their website. We submitted FBI, IL and Indian PCC.


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Wonderer-India said:


> vijaya_ghanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got a CO contact for US PCC though I uploaded already.
> We uploaded FBI PCC and replied back.
> 
> Now I am wondering, whether CO is looking for local PCC clearance too? I thought, FBI PCC and Indian PCC would do. Please suggest?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 18-09-17 (for both)
> ACS Received 26-10-17 (for both)
> Partner PTE 05-12-17
> PTE 14-12-17
> EOI DATE 16-12-17
> INVITED ON 03-01-18
> LODGED ON 10-02-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age25/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10/Patner5)
> Grant - Waiting..
> 
> 
> 
> Could be that they may/may not come back for LOCAL state PCC. Yes, I did the same; loaded FBI clearance. But CO specifically asked for local PCC. So, I am concluding that CO knows SPECIFICALLY the country specific process. I got my Local Kansas PCC today and will upload it in my response to CO.
> 
> Yes, Form-80 is required for all migrating dependents older than 16 years.
> 
> On to a second question, regarding USA tax filing. You can directly go to IRS site, put-in you SSN and other details and download all your W2-Form for last 10 years. That form will list all your employers and all other sources of earning. This will support all your employment claims as well.
> 
> Regarding UK, I have no knowledge; should not be very different than USA. However, Someone migrating from UK may comment.
> 
> Cheers !!
Click to expand...

It seems, you got state PCC in just 2days..
That's amazing..

Thank you..


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

expat_user_25 said:


> vijaya_ghanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got a CO contact for US PCC though I uploaded already.
> We uploaded FBI PCC and replied back.
> 
> Now I am wondering, whether CO is looking for local PCC clearance too? I thought, FBI PCC and Indian PCC would do. Please suggest?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 18-09-17 (for both)
> ACS Received 26-10-17 (for both)
> Partner PTE 05-12-17
> PTE 14-12-17
> EOI DATE 16-12-17
> INVITED ON 03-01-18
> LODGED ON 10-02-18
> ANZSCO CODE 261312
> POINTS 75(Age25/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10/Patner5)
> Grant - Waiting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ask for State PCC too on their website. We submitted FBI, IL and Indian PCC.
Click to expand...

Wow. You r in Chicago..
Could you please let me know the process to get that.
What are the documents to carry..


Thanks,
Vijaya.


----------



## arpz

GUNBUN said:


> IED is like Mooh Dikhai ceremony...i hope you would understand if you are from India. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



Good one! :clap2:


----------



## arpz

arpz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have couple of questions regarding the procedure for filling the Visa Application after getting an invite under 189 subclass.
> My details -
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> EOI Lodged : 22nd June,2018 with 80 Points
> Invited: 11th July 2018
> 
> PCC under process, Medical not yet started.
> I am also done filling the forms - 80 & 1221.
> All the documents are ready expect PCC/Medical for now.
> 
> How shall i proceed further like creating the Immi account etc? Can anyone list it out as pointers.
> 
> Thanks in advance! Awaiting response.



Anybody?? :juggle:


----------



## NB

arpz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have couple of questions regarding the procedure for filling the Visa Application after getting an invite under 189 subclass.
> My details -
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> EOI Lodged : 22nd June,2018 with 80 Points
> Invited: 11th July 2018
> 
> PCC under process, Medical not yet started.
> I am also done filling the forms - 80 & 1221.
> All the documents are ready expect PCC/Medical for now.
> 
> How shall i proceed further like creating the Immi account etc? Can anyone list it out as pointers.
> 
> Thanks in advance! Awaiting response.


Go through the videos in this link

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html

Cheers


----------



## aswin4PR

newbienz said:


> Go through the videos in this link
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html
> 
> Cheers


When newbeinz said some thing... No second thought... Go a head... Dont even try to check with DHA...COZ Its needless...
Just go a head and do what he say...
Warna... Gabbar Aa jayega...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## msujoy

andreyx108b said:


> It varies, from 2 weeks to 3 months usually. Most however get within 2-4 weeks.


Thanks. This may be a statistical data, however, I was just querying whether anyone came across this recently & what's about his/her experience.


----------



## kevin21

vijaya_ghanta said:


> Wow. You r in Chicago..
> Could you please let me know the process to get that.
> What are the documents to carry..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Vijaya.


I am not sure about IL, but in CA all I did was went to a local police station and the same fingerprints from there, were sent to both FBI & CA. Got both the PCC in less than 5 days.


----------



## kevin21

auzaspire said:


> Thanks very much for this. Few questions
> For US income and tax paid proofs all W2 will be enough. rit?
> Form 80 is only needed for adults not for child dependents. rit?


I submitted most recent salary slip and W2 for last 4-5 years. Hope it helps.


----------



## kevin21

GUNBUN said:


> IED is like Mooh Dikhai ceremony...i hope you would understand if you are from India. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


GUNBUN is funny


----------



## chan007

Duncanwl1991 said:


> chan007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like there were barely any grants this week 😞
> Hopefully we will see grants raining in next week 🙂
> P.S- did anyone find out for sure if updating documents in application will take you back in queue or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate
> 
> I got in touch with my Immigration Lawyer and he said that uploading Documents will not put you back in the queue
> 
> I uploaded more documents yesterday.
> And the ImmiAccount - "Last Updated" date didn't change either.
> 
> Hope this helps mate.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. I am planning to update my last 3 payslips this month end in case I don't get a grant in the meantime. Was just worried that it might just push the application back. 
Cheers!


----------



## Wonderer-India

I am from mid-west, USA. Just search local Police Clearance in google; hopefully you will be routed yo your local police record office.


----------



## Wonderer-India

Same for us ,too.


----------



## asifsiyal

Hello dears, I have worked for 7 months out of my overall 10 years experience in a local sub-contracting company in Pakistan from January 2011 to August 2011, my salary was paid in cash not bank transfer, DIBP is asking for Bank Transfer prove which I can't provide, I paid tax on that earned amount and already have provided the Pakistan Federal Board of Revenue document to DIBP, please advise what I should reply to the department regarding the request of Salary Bank Transfer prove.


----------



## expat_user_25

vijaya_ghanta said:


> Wow. You r in Chicago..
> Could you please let me know the process to get that.
> What are the documents to carry..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Vijaya.




There is a private authorized place in Chicago where you have to go with your Drivers license and they take your digital fingerprints. Then they send these impressions to State Dept Police Headquarter online. And you get the report back at your home address via USPS.

One of my friend from Salt lake city, went directly to local police station and the process was done there. Basically you don’t need anything more than a valid DL.


----------



## NB

asifsiyal said:


> Hello dears, I have worked for 7 months out of my overall 10 years experience in a local sub-contracting company in Pakistan from January 2011 to August 2011, my salary was paid in cash not bank transfer, DIBP is asking for Bank Transfer prove which I can't provide, I paid tax on that earned amount and already have provided the Pakistan Federal Board of Revenue document to DIBP, please advise what I should reply to the department regarding the request of Salary Bank Transfer prove.


Did you deposit any part of the money you get in cash as salary in the bank ?

Cheers


----------



## Sd1982

GUNBUN said:


> IED is like Mooh Dikhai ceremony...i hope you would understand if you are from India. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


lol, good one


----------



## batra38383

Guys,
I have a question. I was contacted by CO, and one of the checklist item was the following:
1) Evidence of employment - reference/statement of service from XXX company, on
company letterhead and issued by HR.

Now my company only provides the title, and length of service on the letter head. Is that enough for what CO is asking? I had uploaded the statutory declaration, that I used for ACS skill assessment, after I lodged application. Do I need to get a new statutory declaration?


----------



## NB

batra38383 said:


> Guys,
> I have a question. I was contacted by CO, and one of the checklist item was the following:
> 1) Evidence of employment - reference/statement of service from XXX company, on
> company letterhead and issued by HR.
> 
> Now my company only provides the title, and length of service on the letter head. Is that enough for what CO is asking? I had uploaded the statutory declaration, that I used for ACS skill assessment, after I lodged application. Do I need to get a new statutory declaration?


Many members who have submitted SDs have been contacted by the CO to submit a reference letter
It’s becoming quite common and is not unique to your case

Uploading a new SD Will not help 
You can try to get the reference letter, and if you can’t, then you have to convince the CO to expempt you from the same , as your company policy and client confidentiality agreements do not allow the same

None of the members have posted back what happened to their cases after they were asked


Cheers


----------



## batra38383

My company did provide me reference letter, but it does not have any details of my FIVE main responsibilities. Dont know how to proceed.


----------



## NB

batra38383 said:


> My company did provide me reference letter, but it does not have any details of my FIVE main responsibilities. Dont know how to proceed.


What you have is an experience letter
A reference letter is experience letter+ the RNR

You can once again try to get the same, and if you can’t then maybe you can atleast get a letter from HR that they can’t issue a reference letter due to company policy and client confidentiality clauses

Other then that I personally don’t see any way out

Cheers


----------



## batra38383

newbienz said:


> What you have is an experience letter
> A reference letter is experience letter+ the RNR
> 
> You can once again try to get the same, and if you can’t then maybe you can atleast get a letter from HR that they can’t issue a reference letter due to company policy and client confidentiality clauses
> 
> Other then that I personally don’t see any way out
> 
> Cheers


  I emailed my HR just now, lets see what they respond back. But I remember last time when I emailed them for my ACS assessment, they clearly stated that they wont write any RNR. Hopefully this email reply from them will suffice. 

Do you think I still need to get another SD in any case. When I had my ACS done, my claimed work experience was less than 5 years, but when I submitted my EOI (after few months of ACS assessment), my claimed work experience was more than 5 years. So my points increased from 70 to 75.


----------



## JHubble

When did CO contact you? Can you share the date please.


batra38383 said:


> Guys,
> I have a question. I was contacted by CO, and one of the checklist item was the following:
> 1) Evidence of employment - reference/statement of service from XXX company, on
> company letterhead and issued by HR.
> 
> Now my company only provides the title, and length of service on the letter head. Is that enough for what CO is asking? I had uploaded the statutory declaration, that I used for ACS skill assessment, after I lodged application. Do I need to get a new statutory declaration?


----------



## batra38383

JHubble said:


> When did CO contact you? Can you share the date please.


They contacted me on 29th June, 2018, and thats when I contacted my HR over phone, and I got my experience letter from them yesterday, and that does not have any roles and responsibilities. I called them back and they said, HR do not provide experience letters with roles and responsibilities.

Now I am very close to the 28 days extension. But I just emailed HR department again, just to get in writing that they cant issue reference letters with roles and responsibilities. I am hoping that reply from them will be sufficient to convince HR.

But do I need a new statutory declaration along with employment verification? I had submitted the previous SD that I used for my ACS.


----------



## rahulpop1

New Day.. Hopefully we will see shower of grants today.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

batra38383 said:


> I emailed my HR just now, lets see what they respond back. But I remember last time when I emailed them for my ACS assessment, they clearly stated that they wont write any RNR. Hopefully this email reply from them will suffice.
> 
> Do you think I still need to get another SD in any case. When I had my ACS done, my claimed work experience was less than 5 years, but when I submitted my EOI (after few months of ACS assessment), my claimed work experience was more than 5 years. So my points increased from 70 to 75.


No harm in getting a fresh SD made and keeping it with you
Not sure how and where it will actually be useful
Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

duncanwl1991 said:


> you say "tax documents"
> 
> what do you mean by this?
> Is this to prove you have paid taxes?
> 
> I have self assesment uk tax payments from 2013 onwards from my ltd. Company in the uk which i contracted my design services through.
> And im unsure if i have any records of tax from before then for employment of 6 years as a staff member which i am claiming points for.
> 
> These tax returns are about 5 pdf documents per year including a proof of payment screen shot.
> 
> The documents are protected and cannot combine pdfs.
> 
> I will not have enough space on the immiaccount of 60 max documents to upload these.
> 
> Any clarity here is appreciated.


p60/p45...


----------



## JHubble

Hi,

I had a similar situation where points increased after ACS assessment. So at the time of lodgement I submitted fresh copy of reference letter, because I was employed under same company and same designation. This was as per advise of our expert newbienz (NB), which I also considered to be logical.

But in your case you are discussing about SD. I'm not an expert in this subject. And an applicant who is waiting for a grant.

I would highly recommend you to follow newbienz's advice. He has shown and proven greater accountability for his replies in this forum.



batra38383 said:


> They contacted me on 29th June, 2018, and thats when I contacted my HR over phone, and I got my experience letter from them yesterday, and that does not have any roles and responsibilities. I called them back and they said, HR do not provide experience letters with roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Now I am very close to the 28 days extension. But I just emailed HR department again, just to get in writing that they cant issue reference letters with roles and responsibilities. I am hoping that reply from them will be sufficient to convince HR.
> 
> But do I need a new statutory declaration along with employment verification? I had submitted the previous SD that I used for my ACS.


----------



## expat_user_25

rahulpop1 said:


> New Day.. Hopefully we will see shower of grants today.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I like your einthu..  But Friday is always a dull day for DHA.. Mostly rest day.. 
Well honestly, most of the days are like that for them.. lol!


----------



## aswin4PR

batra38383 said:


> I emailed my HR just now, lets see what they respond back. But I remember last time when I emailed them for my ACS assessment, they clearly stated that they wont write any RNR. Hopefully this email reply from them will suffice.
> 
> Do you think I still need to get another SD in any case. When I had my ACS done, my claimed work experience was less than 5 years, but when I submitted my EOI (after few months of ACS assessment), my claimed work experience was more than 5 years. So my points increased from 70 to 75.


Bro... No HR Will prepare RNR for you. You need to give the template with your roles and responsibilities yourselves. Then attach it to the mail asking for confirmation for RNR. Since, your HR maynot know your RNR in detail, you have to Add your supervisor or manager emailid too in the list and ask him/her to confirm your RNR. Once the manager confirms, the HR will print it out on letter head and provide it undersigned and stamped..

Also, if they regret saying that they cant provide or will not provide it even if you have attached the RNR Template, if you have it on email, get the SD of RNR on 20Rupee stamp paper under-signed by your manager or a collegue whose designation is not less than your designation and is working with the organization during your tenure with the organisation(not necessary that he is an employee now). If the CO asks for HR signed RNR on letter-head, then you can show the regret email from the organisation proving you have done the every possible try to get it but the organization has not given you.

Hope this helps...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

JHubble said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a similar situation where points increased after ACS assessment. So at the time of lodgement I submitted fresh copy of reference letter, because I was employed under same company and same designation. This was as per advise of our expert newbienz (NB), which I also considered to be logical.
> 
> But in your case you are discussing about SD. I'm not an expert in this subject. And an applicant who is waiting for a grant.
> 
> I would highly recommend you to follow newbienz's advice. He has shown and proven greater accountability for his replies in this forum.


Thanks for your kind words
That’s what keeps me active on the forum

But please let me be clear that I am not an expert by any stretch of imagination , and I don’t give advice per se 

I just share my experience with members when I applied for PR and it’s upto them to tread that path or not
The path I chose is very straight and narrow and difficult as it is that if 100% truth and excessive documentation and when in doubt, get reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## aswin4PR

newbienz said:


> Thanks for your kind words
> That’s what keeps me active on the forum
> 
> But please let me be clear that I am not an expert by any stretch of imagination , and I don’t give advice per se
> 
> I just share my experience with members when I applied for PR and it’s upto them to tread that path or not
> The path I chose is very straight and narrow and difficult as it is that if 100% truth and excessive documentation and when in doubt, get reassessed
> 
> Cheers


Since, the experienced aussie CO's are busy in flushing out the backlog, they are recommending DHA to make newbeinz as the new-hire orientation mentor for the newly recruited COs in DHA...

Kidding...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

So far one Onshore grant reported on IMMITRACKER for FEB 24 LODGEMENT for today.... Too early to conclude the day...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

expat_user_25 said:


> I like your einthu..  But Friday is always a dull day for DHA.. Mostly rest day..
> Well honestly, most of the days are like that for them.. lol!


This enthu has kept me in the hunt since last 3 years brother otherwise I would have left this race long before.. 
Yes, friday is mostly the silent day. As this entire week was kind of silent week so I am expecting them to show the amount of work they have done in the form of grants today.. 
Keep hoping, we are going to get it soon.. 🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atomixxx

Hi, one small doubt, when "last updated date" gets updated when a document is uploaded, this date becoming more recent affects if your case gets picked first? I dont know if I should attach one more document or better leave it like that.


----------



## NB

atomixxx said:


> Hi, one small doubt, when "last updated date" gets updated when a document is uploaded, this date becoming more recent affects if your case gets picked first? I dont know if I should attach one more document or better leave it like that.


This debate will continually indefinitely 
Hundreds of posts on the subject without any conclusion 

You have to take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## JHubble

Ok Sir, will not refer you as an expert anymore. 

But I consider you as a responsible advisor.


newbienz said:


> Thanks for your kind words
> That’s what keeps me active on the forum
> 
> But please let me be clear that I am not an expert by any stretch of imagination , and I don’t give advice per se
> 
> I just share my experience with members when I applied for PR and it’s upto them to tread that path or not
> The path I chose is very straight and narrow and difficult as it is that if 100% truth and excessive documentation and when in doubt, get reassessed
> 
> Cheers


----------



## black_swift

Experts, I have a query, if someone can help. 

For ACS, I have submitted SD for 3 out of 4 employers, and 4th one on company letter head. However, I have not uploaded the same(SD & R&R on company letterhead) in my immi account. My agent suggested that just uploading the ACS outcome report is sufficient along with other employment documents such as experience/relieving letters, Form 16, payslips for previous companies, and payslips, offer/appointment letter, bank statements and Form 16 for current employer.

Looking at so may cases being reported where CO is asking for R&R on company letter head, should I upload SD or not?

Also, anyone who has received a grant without uploading SD or R&R on letter head?


Occupation: Developer Programmer
Lodgement Date: 28-Feb-2018


----------



## swatee25

Experts,

I had lodged on 2nd May 2018 - any idea when the status will change to reflect the CO assignment?

What are the stages after visa lodge?


----------



## foxes

swatee25 said:


> Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I had lodged on 2nd May 2018 - any idea when the status will change to reflect the CO assignment?
> 
> 
> 
> What are the stages after visa lodge?




It doesn’t have to change to any status that reflects CO assignment. Some people who got direct grant without CO contact reported that their status changed from Received to Finalised.

At this point, you can only wait and hope CO does not ask for more evidence for your case.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

foxes said:


> It doesn’t have to change to any status that reflects CO assignment. Some people who got direct grant without CO contact reported that their status changed from Received to Finalised.
> 
> At this point, you can only wait and hope CO does not ask for more evidence for your case.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply.

So we wouldnt know if my case is being checked by the CO until either he contacts me or gives me the direct grant! Wow...I knew God works in mysterious ways, but to think of such a depth is commendable!


----------



## NB

black_swift said:


> Experts, I have a query, if someone can help.
> 
> For ACS, I have submitted SD for 3 out of 4 employers, and 4th one on company letter head. However, I have not uploaded the same(SD & R&R on company letterhead) in my immi account. My agent suggested that just uploading the ACS outcome report is sufficient along with other employment documents such as experience/relieving letters, Form 16, payslips for previous companies, and payslips, offer/appointment letter, bank statements and Form 16 for current employer.
> 
> Looking at so may cases being reported where CO is asking for R&R on company letter head, should I upload SD or not?
> 
> Also, anyone who has received a grant without uploading SD or R&R on letter head?
> 
> 
> Occupation: Developer Programmer
> Lodgement Date: 28-Feb-2018


When you have gone through an agent, trust his decision 
I am sure he knows what he is doing more then any of us on the forum

The members invariably upload the SD or reference letters 
So if they would have got the grant without them , can never be known

Cheers


----------



## OldMoose

VISA Granted. Thanks guys for being so supportive on this forum.


----------



## J_Scorpion

Congrats ! Timeline please ?


OldMoose said:


> VISA Granted. Thanks guys for being so supportive on this forum.


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

OldMoose said:


> VISA Granted. Thanks guys for being so supportive on this forum.


Congratulations!

Finally saw someone getting a grant with my job code! Yayyyy

All the best


----------



## black_swift

OldMoose said:


> VISA Granted. Thanks guys for being so supportive on this forum.


Congratulations! Did you get your grant today or yesterday? Onshore or offshore?


----------



## expat_user_25

J_Scorpion said:


> Congrats ! Timeline please ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk




As per his signature:
Lodged 26th Feb 2018, Onshore


----------



## expat_user_25

OldMoose said:


> VISA Granted. Thanks guys for being so supportive on this forum.



A better day!

3 Grants on immi + this one


----------



## black_swift

newbienz said:


> When you have gone through an agent, trust his decision
> I am sure he knows what he is doing more then any of us on the forum
> 
> The members invariably upload the SD or reference letters
> So if they would have got the grant without them , can never be known
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB! Yeah that's the reason I have not asked him to upload SD, as he told he can do it if I insist. But the issue now is, I have got a job offer which obviously is dependent on me getting a PR by next month. So the last thing I want at this point is a CO contact, as it would delay the grant.


----------



## OldMoose

J_Scorpion said:


> Congrats ! Timeline please ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Applied on 26th Feb , granted today. Full timeline in signature


----------



## aswin4PR

expat_user_25 said:


> A better day!
> 
> 3 Grants on immi + this one


3grants? I could see only 1.... 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

aswin4PR said:


> 3grants? I could see only 1....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk




My bad.. You are right.. So officially a dull day!


----------



## bruno1

Today marks 7 months that I applied and 8 weeks since I received the Immi Commence email. 

Good God, this wait is killing me.


----------



## gladiatorsword

swatee25 said:


> Experts,
> 
> I had lodged on 2nd May 2018 - any idea when the status will change to reflect the CO assignment?
> 
> What are the stages after visa lodge?


Well.. there is no way to know unless the CO specifically contacts you.

My status changed from "Received" to " Finalized" (Direct Grant) after 150 odd days.


----------



## NB

bruno1 said:


> Today marks 7 months that I applied and 8 weeks since I received the Immi Commence email.
> 
> Good God, this wait is killing me.


A person with one leg feel bad only till such time that he sees a person with no legs

Just remember the members who are waiting for nearly 2 years also and the wait will become easier

Cheers


----------



## gladiatorsword

OldMoose said:


> VISA Granted. Thanks guys for being so supportive on this forum.


Congratulations! See you in Aus soon!


----------



## Duncanwl1991

*When is too much - too much*

Congrats to everyone getting Grants today!!

Fingers crossed its a good end to the week!

Question Time:

Does anyone think that you can upload "Too Much Information" to you account?

Or the more info you upload, does that make you more "Transparent" to the CO.
And hopefully reduce the risk of Contact?

Iv seen people on here upload the absolute bare minimum and receive no CO Contact.
Then others being asked for things.

Obviously the CO makes an informed decision based on each applicants circumstances and portfolio to determine whether or not they need more information...

But what are the opinions on just going right in.
And uploading as much as possible in order to reduce the risk of anything else being asked for... Surely too much information is better than not enough? :spit:


----------



## devmech

An offshore grant reported on immi with lodgement 10 March 18.


----------



## Shoryuken

Shoryuken said:


> Thank you for the sane advice. Rahul and Jebinson.
> I will give it a try pronto
> Worst case i will have to settle with an angry wife and a nice lunch.


Hey Guys!! Thank your for encouragement and advice, i managed to apply for PCC today quite easily.Will get it in 3 days .


----------



## Virat03

Hi everyone,
I have just one question about the information to be filled on the visa application on page 15 of 189.
Which states “have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant’s usual country of residence?”

I am the only applicant in this visa and i am applying it onshore, so i have been living here for past 3 years.
Should i mark yes and enter my Indian address?


----------



## internationalcanuck

It's a good question with no easy answer as we don't know many of the reasons why some COs ask for the information that they do.
While being transparent is good, flooding them with too much low-quality information may delay processing. It also could put you at risk of making more mistakes.



Duncanwl1991 said:


> Congrats to everyone getting Grants today!!
> 
> Fingers crossed its a good end to the week!
> 
> Question Time:
> 
> Does anyone think that you can upload "Too Much Information" to you account?
> 
> Or the more info you upload, does that make you more "Transparent" to the CO.
> And hopefully reduce the risk of Contact?
> 
> Iv seen people on here upload the absolute bare minimum and receive no CO Contact.
> Then others being asked for things.
> 
> Obviously the CO makes an informed decision based on each applicants circumstances and portfolio to determine whether or not they need more information...
> 
> But what are the opinions on just going right in.
> And uploading as much as possible in order to reduce the risk of anything else being asked for... Surely too much information is better than not enough? :spit:


----------



## NB

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Congrats to everyone getting Grants today!!
> 
> Fingers crossed its a good end to the week!
> 
> Question Time:
> 
> Does anyone think that you can upload "Too Much Information" to you account?
> 
> Or the more info you upload, does that make you more "Transparent" to the CO.
> And hopefully reduce the risk of Contact?
> 
> Iv seen people on here upload the absolute bare minimum and receive no CO Contact.
> Then others being asked for things.
> 
> Obviously the CO makes an informed decision based on each applicants circumstances and portfolio to determine whether or not they need more information...
> 
> But what are the opinions on just going right in.
> And uploading as much as possible in order to reduce the risk of anything else being asked for... Surely too much information is better than not enough? :spit:


The documents you upload should be like a girls skirt
Long enough to cover the subject but short enough to create interest


Cheers


----------



## Bunts

Hello guys, glad to share that i received my precious grant today. Off shore, mechanical engineer, visa lodged 7th march 2018. Points 75. Thankyou everyone on this forum , it helped me in finding solutions to many queries i had.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

newbienz said:


> The documents you upload should be like a girls skirt
> Long enough to cover the subject but short enough to create interest
> 
> 
> Cheers


Ahahahaha! this is brilliant!

Yea after reading on here that someone advised submitting Tax Documents.
And then after some research on the forms from my Agent...

I noticed I should upload my Personal Ltd Self Employed Company Documents.

Currently sitting at 45 out of 60 Documents
As listed in my Signature
I stupidly Uploaded a few Payslips individually as PDFs rather than Combining them which was not smart.

But Company Certificates and Tax Documents from 2008 - 2017 
Will total - 11 Documents

Tax Returns from Australia
Another 1 Document

Taking my total to 57 out of 60
And the Tax Return PDFs from my Company Accountant are about 50 Pages Long - EACH!
So from 2014 to 2017 there are 50 Page Tax Return PDFs.

I dont even think those could be classed as a skirt .... maybe a Tent!!

(Also dunno if the skirt comment was a dig cause im Scottish! hahaha)


*ANZSCO CODE* - 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
*EOI Lodged* - 04/12/2017
*Invitation Received* - 04/04/2018

*VISA Application Lodged* - 20/04/2018 (Offshore)

*VISA Application Lodged included:*
75 Points
Medical - Grade A
PTE English Test - Superior
Form 80
Form 1221
AU & UK Police Checks & Character Refs etc
All previous Work Contracts/Payslips/Work Examples and Statement Letters
Drivers Licence/Passports/Birth Certs
Positive Skills Assessment

*Grant Date* - ???


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Bunts said:


> Hello guys, glad to share that i received my precious grant today. Off shore, mechanical engineer, visa lodged 7th march 2018. Points 75. Thankyou everyone on this forum , it helped me in finding solutions to many queries i had.


A fellow offshore Mechanical Engineer :clap2:

Congrats ...


----------



## rahulpop1

Bunts said:


> Hello guys, glad to share that i received my precious grant today. Off shore, mechanical engineer, visa lodged 7th march 2018. Points 75. Thankyou everyone on this forum , it helped me in finding solutions to many queries i had.




Congratulations. Which country are you from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

Bunts said:


> Hello guys, glad to share that i received my precious grant today. Off shore, mechanical engineer, visa lodged 7th march 2018. Points 75. Thankyou everyone on this forum , it helped me in finding solutions to many queries i had.


Congrats mate!


----------



## kaanixir

just going crazy over something so small with my documents.

I lost my diploma and the school was renamed, when I got my certificate and letter of completion reissued, they issued it under the school's new name, but my transcript is under the old name and they're totally different name and logo. My form 80 also mentions the school's new name, but nowhere I mention the old name. I wonder if the CO would contact me and say "wtf is this transcript" should I include an A4 paper with a note saying that the school was renamed and transcript is printed with it's former name ?


----------



## J_Scorpion

Yes you should to avoid any confusion.


kaanixir said:


> just going crazy over something so small with my documents.
> 
> I lost my diploma and the school was renamed, when I got my certificate and letter of completion reissued, they issued it under the school's new name, but my transcript is under the old name and they're totally different name and logo. My form 80 also mentions the school's new name, but nowhere I mention the old name. I wonder if the CO would contact me and say "wtf is this transcript" should I include an A4 paper with a note saying that the school was renamed and transcript is printed with it's former name ?


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## Virat03

Anyone? Please


----------



## NB

Virat03 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have just one question about the information to be filled on the visa application on page 15 of 189.
> Which states “have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant’s usual country of residence?”
> 
> I am the only applicant in this visa and i am applying it onshore, so i have been living here for past 3 years.
> Should i mark yes and enter my Indian address?


This is what I also did as I also applied from onshore
I marked it yes and gave all the addresses I had stayed in the last 10 years
( in my case I had stayed in several countries)
Cheers


----------



## thulili

Bunts said:


> Hello guys, glad to share that i received my precious grant today. Off shore, mechanical engineer, visa lodged 7th march 2018. Points 75. Thankyou everyone on this forum , it helped me in finding solutions to many queries i had.


Hi Mr/Ms Bunts, 

Congrats!

How many days did you received ITA after submitting your EOI? Does ITA depend on points? 

Thank you!


----------



## thulili

Bunts said:


> Hello guys, glad to share that i received my precious grant today. Off shore, mechanical engineer, visa lodged 7th march 2018. Points 75. Thankyou everyone on this forum , it helped me in finding solutions to many queries i had.


Hi Mr/Ms Bunts, 

Congrats!

How long did you have to wait for ITA after submitting your EOI? Does the wating time of ITA depend on points? 

Thank you!


----------



## Deevan8

He seems from India as one of his earlier posts mentioned about Adhar.



rahulpop1 said:


> Bunts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, glad to share that i received my precious grant today. Off shore, mechanical engineer, visa lodged 7th march 2018. Points 75. Thankyou everyone on this forum , it helped me in finding solutions to many queries i had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Which country are you from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

Deevan8 said:


> He seems from India as one of his earlier posts mentioned about Adhar.


Come on ..be reasonable

Give him some privacy
If he does not want to share any further information, let it be

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

Deevan8 said:


> He seems from India as one of his earlier posts mentioned about Adhar.




Oh Ok. Thanks. 
Nice piece of information to feed in the grant predicting simulator lol.. 
So after 2nd March, 7th March guy got grant. Good progress..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunts

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Bunts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, glad to share that i received my precious grant today. Off shore, mechanical engineer, visa lodged 7th march 2018. Points 75. Thankyou everyone on this forum , it helped me in finding solutions to many queries i had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fellow offshore Mechanical Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ...
Click to expand...


Thanks mate!!!


----------



## Bunts

rahulpop1 said:


> Bunts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, glad to share that i received my precious grant today. Off shore, mechanical engineer, visa lodged 7th march 2018. Points 75. Thankyou everyone on this forum , it helped me in finding solutions to many queries i had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Which country are you from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks, I am from india.


----------



## Bunts

austaspirant said:


> Bunts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, glad to share that i received my precious grant today. Off shore, mechanical engineer, visa lodged 7th march 2018. Points 75. Thankyou everyone on this forum , it helped me in finding solutions to many queries i had.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate!
Click to expand...


Thanks!!!


----------



## Bunts

thulili said:


> Bunts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, glad to share that i received my precious grant today. Off shore, mechanical engineer, visa lodged 7th march 2018. Points 75. Thankyou everyone on this forum , it helped me in finding solutions to many queries i had.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mr/Ms Bunts,
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> How many days did you received ITA after submitting your EOI? Does ITA depend on points?
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


Thankyou!!

I received invite within 13 days with 75 points. I may not be correct but for invitation it does depend on points, since one of my friend had to wait a long with 65 points and had to give exam again to get more points.


----------



## Bunts

newbienz said:


> Deevan8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He seems from India as one of his earlier posts mentioned about Adhar.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on ..be reasonable
> 
> Give him some privacy
> If he does not want to share any further information, let it be
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


Yes , i am from india. No problem in sharing details.


----------



## Bunts

rahulpop1 said:


> Deevan8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He seems from India as one of his earlier posts mentioned about Adhar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Ok. Thanks.
> Nice piece of information to feed in the grant predicting simulator lol..
> So after 2nd March, 7th March guy got grant. Good progress..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


All the very best guys, your grant is on the way!


----------



## andreyx108b

Bunts said:


> Hello guys, glad to share that i received my precious grant today. Off shore, mechanical engineer, visa lodged 7th march 2018. Points 75. Thankyou everyone on this forum , it helped me in finding solutions to many queries i had.


Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b

kaanixir said:


> just going crazy over something so small with my documents.
> 
> I lost my diploma and the school was renamed, when I got my certificate and letter of completion reissued, they issued it under the school's new name, but my transcript is under the old name and they're totally different name and logo. My form 80 also mentions the school's new name, but nowhere I mention the old name. I wonder if the CO would contact me and say "wtf is this transcript" should I include an A4 paper with a note saying that the school was renamed and transcript is printed with it's former name ?


you can upload a cover letter explaining the same... if you are so concerned.


----------



## raf10333

*appropriate sub class*



kinnu369 said:


> This thread is dedicated to everyone who is either lodged or waiting for a visa grant for Skilled Independent 189 in 2018.. Wishing all the good luck..


Dear All,
I'm an Electronic Engineer working for a Health care company as a service Engineer for their medical devices. Can any one please guide me to which sub class can i apply?
Appreciate your guidence.
Thank you


----------



## AussieStudent2014

rahulpop1 said:


> Oh Ok. Thanks.
> Nice piece of information to feed in the grant predicting simulator lol..
> So after 2nd March, 7th March guy got grant. Good progress..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is there a predicting simulator? Lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

raf10333 said:


> Dear All,
> I'm an Electronic Engineer working for a Health care company as a service Engineer for their medical devices. Can any one please guide me to which sub class can i apply?
> Appreciate your guidence.
> Thank you


https://www.anzscosearch.com/ - Electronic Engineer?


----------



## rahulpop1

naman1282 said:


> Is there a predicting simulator? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hahaha.. Kidding bro.. 
Luck is what everyone needs to get grant quickly apart from organised documents. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

OldMoose said:


> VISA Granted. Thanks guys for being so supportive on this forum.


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Bunts said:


> Hello guys, glad to share that i received my precious grant today. Off shore, mechanical engineer, visa lodged 7th march 2018. Points 75. Thankyou everyone on this forum , it helped me in finding solutions to many queries i had.


congrats bro.. and good luck


----------



## Simran_1

Hi Guys .... Can someone plz tell me if i pay the fees first for 189 and then upload the documents later ? I want to pay the fees today and upload all the documents within two weeks ... urgent help required


----------



## rahulpop1

Simran_1 said:


> Hi Guys .... Can someone plz tell me if i pay the fees first for 189 and then upload the documents later ? I want to pay the fees today and upload all the documents within two weeks ... urgent help required




I have heard now it’s mandatory to upload documents first before submitting the application. 🤷🏻*♂
People here who have submitted recently can guide.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Wonderer-India said:


> I am from mid-west, USA. Just search local Police Clearance in google; hopefully you will be routed yo your local police record office.



I applied US local PCC today and got them from local police department.
Will upload them once my Agent back to office.

Thank you Wonderer-India & expat_user_25.
Amazing help from this forum.


----------



## funkyninja

Simran_1 said:


> Hi Guys .... Can someone plz tell me if i pay the fees first for 189 and then upload the documents later ? I want to pay the fees today and upload all the documents within two weeks ... urgent help required




You can pay first and upload later. The system will ask you why you have not uploaded all the required documents and ask you for a reason. But it will not stop you from going forward. Just make sure you remember to upload them after. 

Cheers


----------



## Shoryuken

> Dear All,
> I'm an Electronic Engineer working for a Health care company as a service Engineer for their medical devices. Can any one please guide me to which sub class can i apply?
> Appreciate your guidence.
> Thank you


233411 : Electronics Engineer
233411 is eligible for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream
and also subclass 190

All the best


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> 233411 : Electronics Engineer
> 233411 is eligible for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream
> and also subclass 190
> 
> All the best


not sure why visa grant thread is used for eoi questions... :focus:


----------



## rahulpop1

Saturday is rest day.. Hopefully COs will prepare for busiest Monday ever in terms of grant.. 🤞🏼
Waiting........ 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

naman1282 said:


> Is there a predicting simulator? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


there is an estimator... its quite accurate, 90% get grant within the estimated timeline.


----------



## foxes

rahulpop1 said:


> Saturday is rest day.. Hopefully COs will prepare for busiest Monday ever in terms of grant.. 🤞🏼
> Waiting........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We have seen grants on Saturday though. Still I'm not hopeful to see anything great today


----------



## rahulpop1

foxes said:


> We have seen grants on Saturday though. Still I'm not hopeful to see anything great today




True that.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

andreyx108b said:


> naman1282 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a predicting simulator? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> there is an estimator... its quite accurate, 90% get grant within the estimated timeline.
Click to expand...

Pls can you share the link.


----------



## ssvk2018

please share..

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

rahulpop1 said:


> True that..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




@rahulpop1 Our lodgment date is close (20/21 march).. I was checking last 4 months pattern on myimmitracker and noticed that when DHA start processing applications for a month, generally it takes 3-5 weeks to reach around 21st of the month..
So in that case there is a chance we will hear something from DHA around 20th Aug..

** Just a pattern based estimation... And we all know that DHA is all anti-pattern


----------



## rahulpop1

swatee25 said:


> Pls can you share the link.


He is talking about DHA official processing time 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

expat_user_25 said:


> @rahulpop1 Our lodgment date is close (20/21 march).. I was checking last 4 months pattern on myimmitracker and noticed that when DHA start processing applications for a month, generally it takes 3-5 weeks to reach around 21st of the month..
> So in that case there is a chance we will hear something from DHA around 20th Aug..
> 
> ** Just a pattern based estimation... And we all know that DHA is all anti-pattern


Cool.. As per immitracker's last one year cases, we should receive grant by 3rd August. 
But as you said, it's all Anti-Pattern..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deevan8

Yeah hopefully we all get our grants in quick time now..
Let's hope majority of March applicants are cleared coming week, including us : )



rahulpop1 said:


> Saturday is rest day.. Hopefully COs will prepare for busiest Monday ever in terms of grant.. 🤞🏼
> Waiting........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Saturday is rest day.. Hopefully COs will prepare for busiest Monday ever in terms of grant.. 🤞🏼
> Waiting........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


#PictureAbhiBaakiHaiMereDost
#AugustBatch


Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> #PictureAbhiBaakiHaiMereDost
> #AugustBatch
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


They will be like #HumTohBhaiJaiseHainWaiseRahenge 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

@Rahul or Gunbun .... predict for me then 🙂 my lodgement date is 10-Mar-2018 




rahulpop1 said:


> expat_user_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @rahulpop1 Our lodgment date is close (20/21 march).. I was checking last 4 months pattern on myimmitracker and noticed that when DHA start processing applications for a month, generally it takes 3-5 weeks to reach around 21st of the month..
> So in that case there is a chance we will hear something from DHA around 20th Aug..
> 
> ** Just a pattern based estimation... And we all know that DHA is all anti-pattern
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.. As per immitracker's last one year cases, we should receive grant by 3rd August.
> But as you said, it's all Anti-Pattern..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## hrpritz

Hi All,
Got Natural justice letter
Reason as mentioned: ***Singh who said he is working as accountant was not willing to share information about your employment claims

My Problem : He is 65 year + uncle who is first employee of our company. You can't say him anything. Worst is that he is now not well for last two months and not coming to office for two months. He is detected with brain tumor and is not able to talk to anyone. I tried calling him to understand what happened in calling but he started crying. So how do I justify and reply to my case.
Obviously I don't think I can say that he was not well as it just sounds an excuse...moreover no one is privy to what actually happened

Pls help


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> Cool.. As per immitracker's last one year cases, we should receive grant by 3rd August.
> But as you said, it's all Anti-Pattern..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think on average August/september is very accurate, lets see


----------



## aryalbishna123

Hi any one onshore recently lodged 189 visa and got bridging visa c. I lodged my student visa and I am on bridging visa A . I loved my 189 visa but I haven’t got my bridging visa c I am sort of panicking. Can anyone help me!


----------



## andreyx108b

aryalbishna123 said:


> Hi any one onshore recently lodged 189 visa and got bridging visa c. I lodged my student visa and I am on bridging visa A . I loved my 189 visa but I haven’t got my bridging visa c I am sort of panicking. Can anyone help me!


whats your concern?


----------



## Ronsingh24

hrpritz said:


> Hi All,
> Got Natural justice letter
> Reason as mentioned: ***Singh who said he is working as accountant was not willing to share information about your employment claims
> 
> My Problem : He is 65 year + uncle who is first employee of our company. You can't say him anything. Worst is that he is now not well for last two months and not coming to office for two months. He is detected with brain tumor and is not able to talk to anyone. I tried calling him to understand what happened in calling but he started crying. So how do I justify and reply to my case.
> Obviously I don't think I can say that he was not well as it just sounds an excuse...moreover no one is privy to what actually happened
> 
> Pls help


hi hrpritz when and how is ur EV is done ? and for what was ur co contact ?


----------



## rahulpop1

MegaRiya said:


> @Rahul or Gunbun .... predict for me then 🙂 my lodgement date is 10-Mar-2018




Hahaha.. we don’t predict grants but a wild guess if you don’t mind..🤷🏻*♂
It’s next week for you if everything goes right.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

MegaRiya said:


> @Rahul or Gunbun .... predict for me then 🙂 my lodgement date is 10-Mar-2018


<*SNIP*> *See "Language", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
<*SNIP*>( people from various countries are waiting for grant but no one able to predict so far).

And whenever I have predicted,

<*SNIP*>(whenever I predicted it postponed)

Wait patiently, <*SNIP*>( user lives in Qatar).

Any further doubtsLOL?

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

rahulpop1 said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Rahul or Gunbun .... predict for me then 🙂 my lodgement date is 10-Mar-2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.. we don’t predict grants but a wild guess if you don’t mind..🤷🏻*♂
> It’s next week for you if everything goes right.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Ofcourse I know it.. but just to have an rough idea about the trend as you guys invest your time and effort to analyze the trends from various sources.. which is appreciated and keeps people like me to stay positive... 🙂


----------



## rahulpop1

MegaRiya said:


> Ofcourse I know it.. but just to have an rough idea about the trend as you guys invest your time and effort to analyze the trends from various sources.. which is appreciated and keeps people like me to stay positive... 🙂




I’m glad to hear that the posts are helping people here.. 
Stay positive.. Next week could be yours.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

hrpritz said:


> Hi All,
> Got Natural justice letter
> Reason as mentioned: ***Singh who said he is working as accountant was not willing to share information about your employment claims
> 
> My Problem : He is 65 year + uncle who is first employee of our company. You can't say him anything. Worst is that he is now not well for last two months and not coming to office for two months. He is detected with brain tumor and is not able to talk to anyone. I tried calling him to understand what happened in calling but he started crying. So how do I justify and reply to my case.
> Obviously I don't think I can say that he was not well as it just sounds an excuse...moreover no one is privy to what actually happened
> 
> Pls help


How big is your organisation?

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

It has been a very quiet day so far..🤷🏻*♂
Just to wake everyone up.. 123 days and counting.... 🧐


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> <*SNIP*> *See "Language", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
> *
> <*SNIP*>( people from various countries are waiting for grant but no one able to predict so far).
> 
> And whenever I have predicted,
> 
> <*SNIP*>(whenever I predicted it postponed)
> 
> Wait patiently, <*SNIP*>( user lives in Qatar).
> 
> Any further doubtsLOL?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Whats your tracker estimate tells you?


----------



## Virat03

Need advice
My birth certificate is in Punjabi, should i get it translated in English and submit both, or the other alternative documents will work?


----------



## NB

Virat03 said:


> Need advice
> My birth certificate is in Punjabi, should i get it translated in English and submit both, or the other alternative documents will work?


You will need the birth certificate for various applications through out your life

Better to spend some money in getting it translated once and,for all

Use a NAATI translator to avoid controversy 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Virat03 said:


> Need advice
> My birth certificate is in Punjabi, should i get it translated in English and submit both, or the other alternative documents will work?


All non english document have to be translated by certified translator.


----------



## kaanixir

:flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: 


I'm soo looking forward to monday, even tho we still have plenty of weeks to May applicantts processing. My guess is first week of September probably they'll be processing around 1 to 20 May timeframe


----------



## aswin4PR

Oh man... I have plans of moving to aussiezz by atleadt october... And i need to serve 2months notice in current organization... Hoping for a crack of grant by august second week... I pray for no CO Contact ... As the days are passing by, the thist of grant is also getting increased...

I pray the god that everything goes fine....


----------



## fhuneeus

Hi guys looking to get some info and hope over here.

I sent my EOI for both 189 (70 points) and 190 (75 points) on January of this year. It's been 6 months now since I sent it.

My skills assesment is Engineering Technologist so 2339 - Other Engineering Professionals.

My points were 
Age - 30
English - 20
Employment in Australia - 5
Bachelor degree - 15

After maybe 4 months of submitting the EOI I thought maybe I should have done it through an immi agent, I don't know. What do you think are the hopes for me, any information or news you handle? 
It's pretty tough now.

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

fhuneeus said:


> Hi guys looking to get some info and hope over here.
> 
> I sent my EOI for both 189 (70 points) and 190 (75 points) on January of this year. It's been 6 months now since I sent it.
> 
> My skills assesment is Engineering Technologist so 2339 - Other Engineering Professionals.
> 
> My points were
> Age - 30
> English - 20
> Employment in Australia - 5
> Bachelor degree - 15
> 
> After maybe 4 months of submitting the EOI I thought maybe I should have done it through an immi agent, I don't know. What do you think are the hopes for me, any information or news you handle?
> It's pretty tough now.
> 
> Thanks!


The cut off for 70 pointers 2339 is around October/November... hence you are in for a bit of wait.


----------



## hrpritz

Ronsingh24 said:


> hrpritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> Got Natural justice letter
> Reason as mentioned: ***Singh who said he is working as accountant was not willing to share information about your employment claims
> 
> My Problem : He is 65 year + uncle who is first employee of our company. You can't say him anything. Worst is that he is now not well for last two months and not coming to office for two months. He is detected with brain tumor and is not able to talk to anyone. I tried calling him to understand what happened in calling but he started crying. So how do I justify and reply to my case.
> Obviously I don't think I can say that he was not well as it just sounds an excuse...moreover no one is privy to what actually happened
> 
> Pls help
> 
> 
> 
> hi hrpritz when and how is ur EV is done ? and for what was ur co contact ?
Click to expand...

It was telephonic for employment verification


----------



## hrpritz

newbienz said:


> hrpritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> Got Natural justice letter
> Reason as mentioned: ***Singh who said he is working as accountant was not willing to share information about your employment claims
> 
> My Problem : He is 65 year + uncle who is first employee of our company. You can't say him anything. Worst is that he is now not well for last two months and not coming to office for two months. He is detected with brain tumor and is not able to talk to anyone. I tried calling him to understand what happened in calling but he started crying. So how do I justify and reply to my case.
> Obviously I don't think I can say that he was not well as it just sounds an excuse...moreover no one is privy to what actually happened
> 
> Pls help
> 
> 
> 
> How big is your organisation?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Around 20 staff and 50 workers


----------



## hrpritz

hrpritz said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hrpritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> Got Natural justice letter
> Reason as mentioned: ***Singh who said he is working as accountant was not willing to share information about your employment claims
> 
> My Problem : He is 65 year + uncle who is first employee of our company. You can't say him anything. Worst is that he is now not well for last two months and not coming to office for two months. He is detected with brain tumor and is not able to talk to anyone. I tried calling him to understand what happened in calling but he started crying. So how do I justify and reply to my case.
> Obviously I don't think I can say that he was not well as it just sounds an excuse...moreover no one is privy to what actually happened
> 
> Pls help
> 
> 
> 
> How big is your organisation?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Around 20 staff and 50 workers
Click to expand...

Pls help with some advice guys...how to revert


----------



## andreyx108b

hrpritz said:


> Hi All,
> Got Natural justice letter
> Reason as mentioned: ***Singh who said he is working as accountant was not willing to share information about your employment claims
> 
> My Problem : He is 65 year + uncle who is first employee of our company. You can't say him anything. Worst is that he is now not well for last two months and not coming to office for two months. He is detected with brain tumor and is not able to talk to anyone. I tried calling him to understand what happened in calling but he started crying. So how do I justify and reply to my case.
> Obviously I don't think I can say that he was not well as it just sounds an excuse...moreover no one is privy to what actually happened
> 
> Pls help


any other directors? HR? Who can respond with an official statement?


----------



## hrpritz

andreyx108b said:


> hrpritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> Got Natural justice letter
> Reason as mentioned: ***Singh who said he is working as accountant was not willing to share information about your employment claims
> 
> My Problem : He is 65 year + uncle who is first employee of our company. You can't say him anything. Worst is that he is now not well for last two months and not coming to office for two months. He is detected with brain tumor and is not able to talk to anyone. I tried calling him to understand what happened in calling but he started crying. So how do I justify and reply to my case.
> Obviously I don't think I can say that he was not well as it just sounds an excuse...moreover no one is privy to what actually happened
> 
> Pls help
> 
> 
> 
> any other directors? HR? Who can respond with an official statement?
Click to expand...

Yes I submitted letter from director and HR both. I can do it again but what justification I can give of him not giving my details during earlier verification call


----------



## NB

hrpritz said:


> Around 20 staff and 50 workers


If your company is willing to back you, then you may have a strong case
If you can get his medical reports also..then nothing like it 

But it is better to go through a MARA agent so that they can draft an appropriate legal reply

It will be money well spent

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## NB

fhuneeus said:


> Hi guys looking to get some info and hope over here.
> 
> I sent my EOI for both 189 (70 points) and 190 (75 points) on January of this year. It's been 6 months now since I sent it.
> 
> My skills assesment is Engineering Technologist so 2339 - Other Engineering Professionals.
> 
> My points were
> Age - 30
> English - 20
> Employment in Australia - 5
> Bachelor degree - 15
> 
> After maybe 4 months of submitting the EOI I thought maybe I should have done it through an immi agent, I don't know. What do you think are the hopes for me, any information or news you handle?
> It's pretty tough now.
> 
> Thanks!


An immigration agent cannot help you in getting an Invite especially in 189
It’s totally point based automatic process 

As long as you have entered all the details correctly, there is nothing else that an agent can also do

After completing skills assessment and English tests, it’s just money down the drain to engage a agent for just lodging the EOI 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

hrpritz said:


> Yes I submitted letter from director and HR both. I can do it again but what justification I can give of him not giving my details during earlier verification call


You can even explain it in a cover letter when responding to NJ letter, as suggested, in NJ cases it is better to have a MARA agent represent you.


----------



## hrpritz

newbienz said:


> hrpritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around 20 staff and 50 workers
> 
> 
> 
> If your company is willing to back you, then you may have a strong case
> If you can get his medical reports also..then nothing like it
> 
> But it is better to go through a MARA agent so that they can draft an appropriate legal reply
> 
> It will be money well spent
> 
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Yes but I am afraid giving medical reports may sound as excuse and is also unfair as they may say at that time he was in office and taking care of accounts..so how he being not well is a jistification


----------



## NB

hrpritz said:


> Yes but I am afraid giving medical reports may sound as excuse and is also unfair as they may say at that time he was in office and taking care of accounts..so how he being not well is a jistification


As I said earlier, engage a MARA agent, and then proceed as per his advice

Iscah are quite active on the forum and have a good reputation as far as I know, If you are thinking of engaging one

But please do your due diligence as I have not dealt with them personally, nor am I in anyways connected with them

If I were in your shoes, I would not have drafted the reply on my own

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

hrpritz said:


> Yes but I am afraid giving medical reports may sound as excuse and is also unfair as they may say at that time he was in office and taking care of accounts..so how he being not well is a jistification


I think you are overthinking, consult professional, forum is bad place for this advice.


----------



## ArunKumar123

*PCC and medicals - please clarify*

Hi All,
Can you please advise at which time in the visa application process(after getting invited) are the PCC and medicals related documents need to be uploaded. I am a 70 pointer(Electronics Engineer) with DOE in May 2018 and expecting the invite soon.

Myself and my wife are working in Singapore. My wife is currently in India for delivering our baby and it will take 1-1.5 months for her to be back in Singapore to initiate her medicals and PCC in Singapore. Hence require the timeline to submit PCC and medicals as the time limit to apply the visa is 60 days after getting the invite.



Thank you,
ArunKumar


----------



## Shoryuken

ArunKumar123 said:


> Hi All,
> Can you please advise at which time in the visa application process(after getting invited) are the PCC and medicals related documents need to be uploaded. I am a 70 pointer(Electronics Engineer) with DOE in May 2018 and expecting the invite soon.
> 
> Myself and my wife are working in Singapore. My wife is currently in India for delivering our baby and it will take 1-1.5 months for her to be back in Singapore to initiate her medicals and PCC in Singapore. Hence require the timeline to submit PCC and medicals as the time limit to apply the visa is 60 days after getting the invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> ArunKumar


Based on what i have learned so far: Most applicants get all the docs(including PCC,Health check) ready BEFORE/around visa lodgement date and AFTER invite.
They upload them all during visa lodge.DHA also recommends it.

Plus is: you may get direct grant.
Minus is: the IED(Initial Entry Date) will be based on your PCC(most likely), so if processing drags, you may get little time to make Initial entry or worst case may have to redo them.


----------



## NB

ArunKumar123 said:


> Hi All,
> Can you please advise at which time in the visa application process(after getting invited) are the PCC and medicals related documents need to be uploaded. I am a 70 pointer(Electronics Engineer) with DOE in May 2018 and expecting the invite soon.
> 
> Myself and my wife are working in Singapore. My wife is currently in India for delivering our baby and it will take 1-1.5 months for her to be back in Singapore to initiate her medicals and PCC in Singapore. Hence require the timeline to submit PCC and medicals as the time limit to apply the visa is 60 days after getting the invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> ArunKumar


Medicals for wife can be done in india also, while you get them done in Singapore separately 

For PCC , no idea if it can be done in her absence 

Rest in previous post already clarified 

Cheers


----------



## ArunKumar123

Shoryuken said:


> Based on what i have learned so far: Most applicants get all the docs(including PCC,Health check) ready BEFORE/around visa lodgement date and AFTER invite.
> They upload them all during visa lodge.DHA also recommends it.
> 
> Plus is: you may get direct grant.
> Minus is: the IED(Initial Entry Date) will be based on your PCC(most likely), so if processing drags, you may get little time to make Initial entry or worst case may have to redo them.


Thanks for your reply, can you please clarify "you may get little time to make Initial entry or worst case may have to redo them." Is it that if my wife's medicals/PCC get delayed, we will not have sufficient lead time to complete the initial entry after visa grant.


----------



## ArunKumar123

Thanks!


----------



## ArunKumar123

newbienz said:


> Medicals for wife can be done in india also, while you get them done in Singapore separately
> 
> For PCC , no idea if it can be done in her absence
> 
> Rest in previous post already clarified
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!!


----------



## Shoryuken

ArunKumar123 said:


> Thanks for your reply, can you please clarify "you may get little time to make Initial entry or worst case may have to redo them." Is it that if my wife's medicals/PCC get delayed, we will not have sufficient lead time to complete the initial entry after visa grant.


I am not expert so please follow caution.what i meant was to consider worst case scenerio for processing times.
suppose if it takes 10-11 months for grant.
Then you would get couple of weeks or probably a month to make Initial entry.

And if your application takes any longer , you may have to redo PCC/Health.

As per DHA webpage-

This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.


----------



## Shoryuken

However, Best case is to do PCC and Health check after invite and before visa lodge.
Then submit complete application and wait direct grant in 4-6 months.


----------



## ArunKumar123

Shoryuken said:


> However, Best case is to do PCC and Health check after invite and before visa lodge.
> Then submit complete application and wait direct grant in 4-6 months.


Thank again, much appreciated!!


----------



## Shoryuken

ArunKumar123 said:


> Shoryuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, Best case is to do PCC and Health check after invite and before visa lodge.
> Then submit complete application and wait direct grant in 4-6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank again, much appreciated!!
Click to expand...

Welcome, 
For Singapore PCC, you and your spouse will need to visit SPF HQ at outram park.(they take 10 fingerprints before giving your certificate)
Check their process on SPF webpage, very straightforward.
All the best.


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> However, Best case is to do PCC and Health check after invite and before visa lodge.
> Then submit complete application and wait direct grant in 4-6 months.


Second that it is better to submit complete application. 

If one is certain that invite will come next round, then really, one can get both done already.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Does anybody know here if DHA does verification of military service...some of my colleagues got pr last year and they didn't had any EV..it's usually almost impossible to verify it...does anybody know anything?


----------



## andreyx108b

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Does anybody know here if DHA does verification of military service...some of my colleagues got pr last year and they didn't had any EV..it's usually almost impossible to verify it...does anybody know anything?


never heard of military verifications, but if you served in military some extra docs maybe requested.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

andreyx108b said:


> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know here if DHA does verification of military service...some of my colleagues got pr last year and they didn't had any EV..it's usually almost impossible to verify it...does anybody know anything?
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of military verifications, but if you served in military some extra docs maybe requested.
Click to expand...

 I have submitted an additional 1399 form (declaration of service)..my lodgement date is 1st Mar...just curious if there are any other cases like me.


----------



## chp85

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know here if DHA does verification of military service...some of my colleagues got pr last year and they didn't had any EV..it's usually almost impossible to verify it...does anybody know anything?
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of military verifications, but if you served in military some extra docs maybe requested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have submitted an additional 1399 form (declaration of service)..my lodgement date is 1st Mar...just curious if there are any other cases like me.
Click to expand...

My husband is in active military..I'm the primary applicant..we uploaded form 1399..did you get any co contact?


----------



## andreyx108b

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> I have submitted an additional 1399 form (declaration of service)..my lodgement date is 1st Mar...just curious if there are any other cases like me.


i have few russians applicants who i know, who submitted, all were ok.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Turnbull embraces migrant values test

Malcolm Turnbull has embraced a possible “Australian values” test for new migrants as his Government comes under fire for “talking down” Australia and its multicultural society.

https://thewest.com.au/news/immigration/turnbull-embraces-migrant-values-test-ng-b88902570z


----------



## kaanixir

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Turnbull embraces migrant values test
> 
> Malcolm Turnbull has embraced a possible “Australian values” test for new migrants as his Government comes under fire for “talking down” Australia and its multicultural society.
> 
> https://thewest.com.au/news/immigration/turnbull-embraces-migrant-values-test-ng-b88902570z


if they implement this, I wonder at what stage we will need to take the test. I'm waiting for my grant, are we taking the test after the grant possibly or before EOI ? When we get the invite ? or what


----------



## andreyx108b

kaanixir said:


> if they implement this, I wonder at what stage we will need to take the test. I'm waiting for my grant, are we taking the test after the grant possibly or before EOI ? When we get the invite ? or what


when applying for citizenship.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

ALL and i mean all the news i have read in many news outlets indicate bipartisan support in OZ regarding pushing for migrants assimilation in the country and not falling in the trap of cultural ghettos while maintaining the multicultural nature of Australia. How it is going to be balanced ? I do not know.

The government -and the majority of the Aussies- wants tighter vetting regarding the character of the migrant and how he will embrace the Australian values and also slashing the current immigration rates especially the non-skilled ones. That is why we hear proposals like "Australian values" test; provisional visas for 2 years before applying for P.R; tightening the rules for minimum points score from 60 to 65; increasing the bar for citizenship to minimum 4 years of permanent residency with harder citizenship test and English requirements.

The near future will DEFINITELY sees some of those or other measures.


----------



## kaanixir

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> ALL and i mean all the news i have read in many news outlets indicate bipartisan support in OZ regarding pushing for migrants assimilation in the country and not falling in the trap of cultural ghettos while maintaining the multicultural nature of Australia. How it is going to be balanced ? I do not know.
> 
> The government -and the majority of the Aussies- wants tighter vetting regarding the character of the migrant and how he will embrace the Australian values and also slashing the current immigration rates especially the non-skilled ones. That is why we hear proposals like "Australian values" test; provisional visas for 2 years before applying for P.R; tightening the rules for minimum points score from 60 to 65; increasing the bar for citizenship to minimum 4 years of permanent residency with harder citizenship test and English requirements.
> 
> The near future will DEFINITELY sees some of those or other measures.


4 year requirement bill was refused as you know last year. But they made a 2018 version, bill presented by Pauline Hanson which raises this requirement to actually 8 years this time. The voting will probably happen in the August sitting of parliament, in a few weeks. 

No way its passing the parliament though.... At least I hope it doesnt.


----------



## ajay_ghale

QQ guys,

For age proof i have 10th certificate but it is in my native(hindi) language, where and how do i need to get it translated in india?

Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

https://www.naati.com.au/ has a list of all the translators, you can click country and select it there. 

You can google it too but individuals listed on naati have a much lower quote, so don't get big companies to translate it or it's a massive ripoff.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Turnbull signals plans to get more skilled migrants to the bush

The prospect of sending more skilled migrants to the bush to work appears to be gathering steam with Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull saying it is “certainly feasible” and a Labor senator signalling the party is open to the idea.
The Turnbull government has indicated it will take a tougher approach to population growth amid voter concerns in big cities in particular that infrastructure is struggling to cope.

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...led-migrants-to-the-bush-20180721-p4zsuj.html

This approach has a bipartisan support for a long time now and certainly fits the mode of Aussies especially from Sydney and Melbourne. We are really lucky to catch the last cart of the train-the current 189 visa applicants- because the whole system is heading for a major overhaul ...


----------



## Shoryuken

Hoping for 20+ Reported grants on myimmitracker today.


----------



## Lightsail

GUNBUN said:


> 1. Photo not required. If it is like Salmaan Khan type, upload it. Lol.
> 
> 2. Upload Company letterhead R&R. Don't even think of uploading both company & SD.
> 
> 3. You can even upload one document per day. Lol. Yes upload it asap but not in hurry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Upload those SD which you use in ACS...keep it same everywhere.


----------



## rahulpop1

It may be judgement day for most of us.. Have a Granty day guys.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

May all March lodgement recieve grant today and they start April tomorrow 


rahulpop1 said:


> It may be judgement day for most of us.. Have a Granty day guys.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Turnbull signals plans to get more skilled migrants to the bush
> 
> The prospect of sending more skilled migrants to the bush to work appears to be gathering steam with Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull saying it is “certainly feasible” and a Labor senator signalling the party is open to the idea.
> The Turnbull government has indicated it will take a tougher approach to population growth amid voter concerns in big cities in particular that infrastructure is struggling to cope.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...led-migrants-to-the-bush-20180721-p4zsuj.html
> 
> This approach has a bipartisan support for a long time now and certainly fits the mode of Aussies especially from Sydney and Melbourne. We are really lucky to catch the last cart of the train-the current 189 visa applicants- because the whole system is heading for a major overhaul ...


There is nothing much to overhaul to implement this policy

Just increase the 489 quota and reduce 189/190 to that extent

Only 75/80 point holders would then ever get an invite under 189 , if implemented 
Basically just accountants, auditors etc and ICT as these are generally high pointers and are actually needed in big cities 

Cheers


----------



## Wonderer-India

Guys, Anyone. I did not pay attention and now I have loaded 60 documents and there are still documents to load.

What is the way out ? Does anyone know ?
Appreciate quick response.


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> Hoping for 20+ Reported grants on myimmitracker today.


or even 50+!

Each day for few weeks...


----------



## J_Scorpion

28 feb lodgement date | Offshore 

reported grant on immitracker

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> or even 50+!
> 
> 
> 
> Each day for few weeks...




+190000


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## black_swift

*Granted!!*

Guys, so happy to announce that I received a grant for myself, spouse and kid. No CO contact.

Hope those who are waiting for their grants receive it soon.

Occupation : Developer Programmer
Lodgement Date : 28-Feb-2018
Grant Date : 23-Jul-2018


----------



## rahulpop1

black_swift said:


> Guys, so happy to announce that I received a grant for myself, spouse and kid. No CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope those who are waiting for their grants receive it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation : Developer Programmer
> 
> Lodgement Date : 28-Feb-2018
> 
> Grant Date : 23-Jul-2018




Congratulations bro.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

J_Scorpion said:


> 28 feb lodgement date | Offshore
> 
> reported grant on immitracker
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk




You reported faster than the person himself.. 🤞🏼
May we see a grants in haste today.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

rahulpop1 said:


> You reported faster than the person himself.. 🤞🏼
> May we see a grants in haste today.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My lodgement date is 1 march ... so could not stop my self 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Wonderer-India said:


> Guys, Anyone. I did not pay attention and now I have loaded 60 documents and there are still documents to load.
> 
> What is the way out ? Does anyone know ?
> Appreciate quick response.


My guess is you'll have to wait for CO contact - curious to hear from others too.


----------



## rahulpop1

J_Scorpion said:


> My lodgement date is 1 march ... so could not stop my self
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk




Best luck.. 
Heartbeats have increased.. Day has started.. Grant has been reported.. Ohhh too many things happening at once.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

andreyx108b said:


> or even 50+!
> 
> Each day for few weeks...


Last Friday,I was discussing such possibilities and even higher grants upto 100-200+ per day by late night.
But I am sober now


----------



## NB

Wonderer-India said:


> Guys, Anyone. I did not pay attention and now I have loaded 60 documents and there are still documents to load.
> 
> What is the way out ? Does anyone know ?
> Appreciate quick response.


You have to wait for CO contact
You can alternatively try calling the help line and ask for solution 

Cheers


----------



## Adi_01

Happy to let you all know, I got grant for self and family today. 

IED is 30 Dec 2018 (based on medical i assume)

Points - 80
EOI submitted - 6 Nov 17
EOI received - 7 Nov 17
189 Application submitted - 13 Dec 17
Medical done - 28 Dec 17
PCC done - 2 Jul 17
First CO contact - 5 Jun 18, asked for Form 80, Birth Certificate for all applicants.
replied to CO - 12 Jun

Additionally, after reading some comments from this forum, I also submitted latest PF statement (i did not submit any before) and form 1221 for self. Submitted these docs on 28 Jun. Not sure though if this helped.

Thanks to all you guys for providing information and encouragement throughout.


----------



## rahulpop1

Adi_01 said:


> Happy to let you all know, I got grant for self and family today.
> 
> 
> 
> IED is 30 Dec 2018 (based on medical i assume)
> 
> 
> 
> Points - 80
> 
> EOI submitted - 6 Nov 17
> 
> EOI received - 7 Nov 17
> 
> 189 Application submitted - 13 Dec 17
> 
> Medical done - 28 Dec 17
> 
> PCC done - 2 Jul 17
> 
> First CO contact - 5 Jun 18, asked for Form 80, Birth Certificate for all applicants.
> 
> replied to CO - 12 Jun
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, after reading some comments from this forum, I also submitted latest PF statement (i did not submit any before) and form 1221 for self. Submitted these docs on 28 Jun. Not sure though if this helped.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for providing information and encouragement throughout.




Congratulations.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

*Allahamdullah*

Mates, I do not have words to explain the excitement and joy that by the grace of Allah I received grant for me and my family (wife and 2 kids).

My journey was started back in November 2016.


Following are the details, which you can refer:

IELTS: November 2016
PTE 1st Attempt: April 2017 (75+)
EOI Lodged 28 May 2017: 60 Points
EOI Auto Updated 1st June: 65 Points
Wait Game Started.....
PTE 2nd Attempt: 5th Feb 2018 (81+)
EOI Updated 6th Feb 2018: 75 Points
Invitation Received: 21st Feb 2018
Visa Lodged: 14th Mar 2018
Direct Grant: 23rd Jul :clap2:lane:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

austaspirant said:


> Mates, I do not have words to explain the excitement and joy that by the grace of Allah I received grant for me and my family (wife and 2 kids).
> 
> My journey was started back in November 2016.
> 
> 
> Following are the details, which you can refer:
> 
> IELTS: November 2016
> PTE 1st Attempt: April 2017 (75+)
> EOI Lodged 28 May 2017: 60 Points
> EOI Auto Updated 1st June: 65 Points
> Wait Game Started.....
> PTE 2nd Attempt: 5th Feb 2018 (81+)
> EOI Updated 6th Feb 2018: 75 Points
> Invitation Received: 21st Feb 2018
> Visa Lodged: 14th Mar 2018
> Direct Grant: 23rd Jul


What a journey from 2016... Nice work bumping up your points over time 🙂


----------



## rahulpop1

austaspirant said:


> Mates, I do not have words to explain the excitement and joy that by the grace of Allah I received grant for me and my family (wife and 2 kids).
> 
> 
> 
> My journey was started back in November 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following are the details, which you can refer:
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS: November 2016
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt: April 2017 (75+)
> 
> EOI Lodged 28 May 2017: 60 Points
> 
> EOI Auto Updated 1st June: 65 Points
> 
> Wait Game Started.....
> 
> PTE 2nd Attempt: 5th Feb 2018 (81+)
> 
> EOI Updated 6th Feb 2018: 75 Points
> 
> Invitation Received: 21st Feb 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 14th Mar 2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 23rd Jul :clap2:lane:




Congratulations brother.. So 14th March it is.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations brother.. So 14th March it is..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yes bro, thanks!


----------



## expat_user_25

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations brother.. So 14th March it is..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Closeeee.... may be just few days or couple of weeeks!


----------



## J_Scorpion

Congratulations ! Buddy 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

expat_user_25 said:


> Closeeee.... may be just few days or couple of weeeks!




Or couple of hours.. May be.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

austaspirant said:


> Mates, I do not have words to explain the excitement and joy that by the grace of Allah I received grant for me and my family (wife and 2 kids).
> 
> 
> 
> My journey was started back in November 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following are the details, which you can refer:
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS: November 2016
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt: April 2017 (75+)
> 
> EOI Lodged 28 May 2017: 60 Points
> 
> EOI Auto Updated 1st June: 65 Points
> 
> Wait Game Started.....
> 
> PTE 2nd Attempt: 5th Feb 2018 (81+)
> 
> EOI Updated 6th Feb 2018: 75 Points
> 
> Invitation Received: 21st Feb 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 14th Mar 2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 23rd Jul :clap2:lane:




Congratulations! Hopefully you have updated the immitracker... Celebrate the final triumph


----------



## expat_user_25

rahulpop1 said:


> Or couple of hours.. May be.. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Lol! You believe in DHA Magic


----------



## rahulpop1

expat_user_25 said:


> Lol! You believe in DHA Magic




One thing is for sure. Our cases are now in someone’s hand. It’s just the matter of when he/she finalise it. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

rahulpop1 said:


> One thing is for sure. Our cases are now in someone’s hand. It’s just the matter of when he/she finalise it. 🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Well, you have a point. 🤞🏼


----------



## NB

austaspirant said:


> Mates, I do not have words to explain the excitement and joy that by the grace of Allah I received grant for me and my family (wife and 2 kids).
> 
> My journey was started back in November 2016.
> 
> 
> Following are the details, which you can refer:
> 
> IELTS: November 2016
> PTE 1st Attempt: April 2017 (75+)
> EOI Lodged 28 May 2017: 60 Points
> EOI Auto Updated 1st June: 65 Points
> Wait Game Started.....
> PTE 2nd Attempt: 5th Feb 2018 (81+)
> EOI Updated 6th Feb 2018: 75 Points
> Invitation Received: 21st Feb 2018
> Visa Lodged: 14th Mar 2018
> Direct Grant: 23rd Jul :clap2:lane:


Congratulations 

You have helped a lot of members along the journey

Maybe that’s why God delayed your grant 


Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

austaspirant said:


> Mates, I do not have words to explain the excitement and joy that by the grace of Allah I received grant for me and my family (wife and 2 kids).
> 
> My journey was started back in November 2016.
> 
> 
> Following are the details, which you can refer:
> 
> IELTS: November 2016
> PTE 1st Attempt: April 2017 (75+)
> EOI Lodged 28 May 2017: 60 Points
> EOI Auto Updated 1st June: 65 Points
> Wait Game Started.....
> PTE 2nd Attempt: 5th Feb 2018 (81+)
> EOI Updated 6th Feb 2018: 75 Points
> Invitation Received: 21st Feb 2018
> Visa Lodged: 14th Mar 2018
> Direct Grant: 23rd Jul :clap2:lane:


congrats!!

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Amazing! congratulations!
Long process to your your 79+ but you officially submitted in mid-march!
Great to see!



austaspirant said:


> Mates, I do not have words to explain the excitement and joy that by the grace of Allah I received grant for me and my family (wife and 2 kids).
> 
> My journey was started back in November 2016.
> 
> 
> Following are the details, which you can refer:
> 
> IELTS: November 2016
> PTE 1st Attempt: April 2017 (75+)
> EOI Lodged 28 May 2017: 60 Points
> EOI Auto Updated 1st June: 65 Points
> Wait Game Started.....
> PTE 2nd Attempt: 5th Feb 2018 (81+)
> EOI Updated 6th Feb 2018: 75 Points
> Invitation Received: 21st Feb 2018
> Visa Lodged: 14th Mar 2018
> Direct Grant: 23rd Jul :clap2:lane:


----------



## chan007

Congratulations to the ones who received their grants and good luck to the ones waiting (including me )

Out of curiosity, I checked that last year, 29k something invites were given. This year, only around 16k 😐
Still so much delay.....


----------



## rahulpop1

Someone with lodgement date as 11th March just reported grant on immitracker.🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

chan007 said:


> Congratulations to the ones who received their grants and good luck to the ones waiting (including me )
> 
> Out of curiosity, I checked that last year, 29k something invites were given. This year, only around 16k 😐
> Still so much delay.....


there is defintly lower number of applicants, which should turn into faster processing...


----------



## vasuanish85

Hi,
We have received our invite to lodge 189 and we're currently consolidating all the documents required.

Could somebody point us to any Document Checklist for 189? While we have all the mandatory documents listed on the official page, I'm looking for inputs that could help us minimize/avoid CO contacts for additional documentation.


----------



## Virat03

Follow the link https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
Form 80 will be required as well. Once you fill your complete application online, you will find your complete document checklist folders, before you make a payment.


----------



## andreyx108b

vasuanish85 said:


> Hi,
> We have received our invite to lodge 189 and we're currently consolidating all the documents required.
> 
> Could somebody point us to any Document Checklist for 189? While we have all the mandatory documents listed on the official page, I'm looking for inputs that could help us minimize/avoid CO contacts for additional documentation.


Note that an applicant will have only 60 days to apply for Visa post receiving your ITA i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After the applicant makes the payments he/she will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:

Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.

Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.

Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)

Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment

Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP. Applicants can also use Forex Card. ** Make sure that additional amount is available on card which might be required to pay the surcharges as applicable PayPal is another option that can be used to pay the visa fees

Fees* Please see offocial page. 

(If applicant pays for the application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 0.98%
American Express and JCB - 1.4%
Diners Club International - 1.99%
The surcharge will also apply to Debit Visa cards and Debit MasterCards when making payments online. Source** DIBP Website)
Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course. This is to prove spouse English Language capability. If IELTS or the certificate cannot be provided as evidence applicant can opt to pay the VAC2 charges i.e. AUD 4885
Sponsored Family supporting documents.
Various form that might be required. Form 80 Personal Character Assessment


----------



## swatee25

austaspirant said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations brother.. So 14th March it is..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> yes bro, thanks!
Click to expand...

Awesome.... Congratulations. 

What were your skills? You did receive a speedy grant!


----------



## austaspirant

expat_user_25 said:


> Congratulations! Hopefully you have updated the immitracker... Celebrate the final triumph



yes, I have updated the immitracker (niit.imran)


----------



## charmingvijay

austaspirant said:


> Mates, I do not have words to explain the excitement and joy that by the grace of Allah I received grant for me and my family (wife and 2 kids).
> 
> My journey was started back in November 2016.
> 
> 
> Following are the details, which you can refer:
> 
> IELTS: November 2016
> PTE 1st Attempt: April 2017 (75+)
> EOI Lodged 28 May 2017: 60 Points
> EOI Auto Updated 1st June: 65 Points
> Wait Game Started.....
> PTE 2nd Attempt: 5th Feb 2018 (81+)
> EOI Updated 6th Feb 2018: 75 Points
> Invitation Received: 21st Feb 2018
> Visa Lodged: 14th Mar 2018
> Direct Grant: 23rd Jul :clap2:lane:


Congratulations and Good Luck over ther with your new destination :clap2:


----------



## Duncanwl1991

*Document Upload - Immigration Lawyer Advice*

Morning Everyone

Congrats to those getting grants today!

Just thought id share some recent information i got from my Agent in regards to a query i had on here a few days ago about Tax Documents etc.

I asked if it would be advised to Upload Tax Documents from my previous employment including my Self Employed Ltd. Company Tax Records (UK)

My VISA Agent replied simply saying "Yes if you have these documents upload them"

Being from the UK i am now trying to source my P60 documents from 2008 - 2014
(Which isnt fun)

And i am also trying to get summarised Tax Returns from 2014 - 2017 for my UK Company.

I will also upload my Australian Tax Return from 2017-2018 i did when i was over in Australia in 2017.

:clap2:


----------



## ankur_fbd

andreyx108b said:


> Note that an applicant will have only 60 days to apply for Visa post receiving your ITA i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After the applicant makes the payments he/she will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> A) Forms
> 
> Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
> Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.
> 
> B) List of documents are required:
> 
> Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 
> Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 
> Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
> 
> Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
> 
> Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP. Applicants can also use Forex Card. ** Make sure that additional amount is available on card which might be required to pay the surcharges as applicable PayPal is another option that can be used to pay the visa fees
> 
> Fees* Please see offocial page.
> 
> (If applicant pays for the application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:
> 
> Visa and MasterCard* - 0.98%
> American Express and JCB - 1.4%
> Diners Club International - 1.99%
> The surcharge will also apply to Debit Visa cards and Debit MasterCards when making payments online. Source** DIBP Website)
> Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
> Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
> Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
> Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
> Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
> Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
> Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course. This is to prove spouse English Language capability. If IELTS or the certificate cannot be provided as evidence applicant can opt to pay the VAC2 charges i.e. AUD 4885
> Sponsored Family supporting documents.
> Various form that might be required. Form 80 Personal Character Assessment


Thanks 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

swatee25 said:


> Awesome.... Congratulations.
> 
> What were your skills? You did receive a speedy grant!


Thank You! Please refer my signature, I just updated. 261313


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Morning Everyone
> 
> Congrats to those getting grants today!
> 
> Just thought id share some recent information i got from my Agent in regards to a query i had on here a few days ago about Tax Documents etc.
> 
> I asked if it would be advised to Upload Tax Documents from my previous employment including my Self Employed Ltd. Company Tax Records (UK)
> 
> My VISA Agent replied simply saying "Yes if you have these documents upload them"
> 
> Being from the UK i am now trying to source my P60 documents from 2008 - 2014
> (Which isnt fun)
> 
> And i am also trying to get summarised Tax Returns from 2014 - 2017 for my UK Company.
> 
> I will also upload my Australian Tax Return from 2017-2018 i did when i was over in Australia in 2017.


Thanks for updating mate - the document checklist lists tax returns and group certificates as evidence to provide of skilled employment amongst other things, in case you haven't come across this:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## Duncanwl1991

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for updating mate - the document checklist lists tax returns and group certificates as evidence to provide of skilled employment amongst other things, in case you haven't come across this:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


Thanks mate!

For Evidence of Employment i uploaded:

- Statement Letter from Head of Design from each company documenting my Start and Termination Dates, Salaries/Rates and all my duties undertaken in each role - On Company headed paper and signed

- Payslips/Invoices

- For one company I uploaded an Offer of Employment and Termination Letter

- Work Examples from each company with signed information showing I had conducted the work

However I will now try to gather the Tax Documents required and submit.
Trying to get summarised Tax Return Info - As i dont think the CO is gonna want to scan through 7 50 Page PDFs of Tax Return Info hahaha!


----------



## devmech

...


----------



## devmech

I have lodged my visa in later part of march. Now my concern is that while filling form 80 (filled in pdf file, electronically) i have used letter case. Will it pose an issue? If yes, then what should I do now?



andreyx108b said:


> vasuanish85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> We have received our invite to lodge 189 and we're currently consolidating all the documents required.
> 
> Could somebody point us to any Document Checklist for 189? While we have all the mandatory documents listed on the official page, I'm looking for inputs that could help us minimize/avoid CO contacts for additional documentation.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that an applicant will have only 60 days to apply for Visa post receiving your ITA i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After the applicant makes the payments he/she will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> A) Forms
> 
> Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
> Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.
> 
> B) List of documents are required:
> 
> Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 
> Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 
> Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
> 
> Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
> 
> Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP. Applicants can also use Forex Card. ** Make sure that additional amount is available on card which might be required to pay the surcharges as applicable PayPal is another option that can be used to pay the visa fees
> 
> Fees* Please see offocial page.
> 
> (If applicant pays for the application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:
> 
> Visa and MasterCard* - 0.98%
> American Express and JCB - 1.4%
> Diners Club International - 1.99%
> The surcharge will also apply to Debit Visa cards and Debit MasterCards when making payments online. Source** DIBP Website)
> Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
> Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
> Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
> Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
> Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
> Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
> Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course. This is to prove spouse English Language capability. If IELTS or the certificate cannot be provided as evidence applicant can opt to pay the VAC2 charges i.e. AUD 4885
> Sponsored Family supporting documents.
> Various form that might be required. Form 80 Personal Character Assessment
Click to expand...


----------



## Deevan8

Congrats!!! Now cherish the moment and enjoy : ) all the best for upcoming journey.



austaspirant said:


> Mates, I do not have words to explain the excitement and joy that by the grace of Allah I received grant for me and my family (wife and 2 kids).
> 
> My journey was started back in November 2016.
> 
> 
> Following are the details, which you can refer:
> 
> IELTS: November 2016
> PTE 1st Attempt: April 2017 (75+)
> EOI Lodged 28 May 2017: 60 Points
> EOI Auto Updated 1st June: 65 Points
> Wait Game Started.....
> PTE 2nd Attempt: 5th Feb 2018 (81+)
> EOI Updated 6th Feb 2018: 75 Points
> Invitation Received: 21st Feb 2018
> Visa Lodged: 14th Mar 2018
> Direct Grant: 23rd Jul


----------



## KVK

*Need Help*

Guys, 

Need your expert advice. I am currently waiting for 189 visa grant, I have applied on 11th Jan. My company currently wants me to travel to US for 15 days. Could you please let me know how can I inform this to my CO? Will that further delay my processing.


----------



## NB

KVK said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your expert advice. I am currently waiting for 189 visa grant, I have applied on 11th Jan. My company currently wants me to travel to US for 15 days. Could you please let me know how can I inform this to my CO? Will that further delay my processing.


Just file a form 1022
Should not delay the processing 
You can avoid informing the CO also, as it is a trip of only 2 weeks

I am presuming that you are not currently in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

So the gate is closed for the day... total how many cleared for the day? GunBun? 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

KVK said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your expert advice. I am currently waiting for 189 visa grant, I have applied on 11th Jan. My company currently wants me to travel to US for 15 days. Could you please let me know how can I inform this to my CO? Will that further delay my processing.


In all merit, you will probably receive grant before you come back from USA.:amen:


----------



## internationalcanuck

I believe you only need to inform DHA of changes which affect your application. Form 80 isn't the application:
i.e:
- changes to you name
- changes to your marital status
- changes to number of dependents on the visa
- new passport
- changing your sex/gender
- changes to you address if you will be residing for more than 15 days.

The website below doesn't mention updating if you go on a holiday/work trip:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega...w-can-i-update-my-address-or-passport-details



newbienz said:


> Just file a form 1022
> Should not delay the processing
> You can avoid informing the CO also, as it is a trip of only 2 weeks
> 
> I am presuming that you are not currently in Australia
> 
> Cheers


----------



## kaanixir

if you haven't got a CO contact yet then you have no officers assigned to you right.. No way to inform anyone. Just go.


----------



## NB

internationalcanuck said:


> I believe you only need to inform DHA of changes which affect your application. Form 80 isn't the application:
> i.e:
> - changes to you name
> - changes to your marital status
> - changes to number of dependents on the visa
> - new passport
> - changing your sex/gender
> - changes to you address if you will be residing for more than 15 days.
> 
> The website below doesn't mention updating if you go on a holiday/work trip:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega...w-can-i-update-my-address-or-passport-details


WHere does Form 80 come in the picture ?
As per the guidelines, any trip more then 15 days should be intimated to the CO 
If you are planning a holiday or work trip for day 3 months, my reading is that you have to inform the CO

So I have also said that as his trip is only 15 days, he need not inform
But some applicants are over cautious, like me, want to keep the CO apprised for even shorter periods and hence the solution

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

ssvk2018 said:


> So the gate is closed for the day... total how many cleared for the day? GunBun?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


The show must go on....

Congratulations black swift, austaspirant(aka Imran), Adi, Dharma, WRG.

@KVK - you have already gone through rigorous employment verification and therefore just travel, no need to inform anyone. In Aug-18 we will see our grant mails. 

#AugustBatch


----------



## internationalcanuck

Because Form 80 is where you list your trips, not your application form.
Form 1022 is o make changes to your application.

It's not a trip they say you need to inform DHA about, its if your residence changes.
Going on holiday is not changing your residence, unless it is changing your mailing address/residence status of where your normally live.
If your work sends you for 3 weeks, but you still have your house, and your wife and kids are still living in the house, and your mail is still going to that address, you haven't changed your residence.

Changing your residence is what requires notifying DHA.



newbienz said:


> WHere does Form 80 come in the picture ?
> As per the guidelines, any trip more then 15 days should be intimated to the CO
> If you are planning a holiday or work trip for day 3 months, my reading is that you have to inform the CO
> 
> So I have also said that as his trip is only 15 days, he need not inform
> But some applicants are over cautious, like me, want to keep the CO apprised for even shorter periods and hence the solution
> 
> Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

ssvk2018 said:


> So the gate is closed for the day... total how many cleared for the day? GunBun?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


yes  business hours are over. Next day now!


----------



## andreyx108b

austaspirant said:


> Mates, I do not have words to explain the excitement and joy that by the grace of Allah I received grant for me and my family (wife and 2 kids).
> 
> My journey was started back in November 2016.
> 
> 
> Following are the details, which you can refer:
> 
> IELTS: November 2016
> PTE 1st Attempt: April 2017 (75+)
> EOI Lodged 28 May 2017: 60 Points
> EOI Auto Updated 1st June: 65 Points
> Wait Game Started.....
> PTE 2nd Attempt: 5th Feb 2018 (81+)
> EOI Updated 6th Feb 2018: 75 Points
> Invitation Received: 21st Feb 2018
> Visa Lodged: 14th Mar 2018
> Direct Grant: 23rd Jul :clap2:lane:


Congrats!!


----------



## NB

internationalcanuck said:


> Because Form 80 is where you list your trips, not your application form.
> Form 1022 is o make changes to your application.
> 
> It's not a trip they say you need to inform DHA about, its if your residence changes.
> Going on holiday is not changing your residence, unless it is changing your mailing address/residence status of where your normally live.
> If your work sends you for 3 weeks, but you still have your house, and your wife and kids are still living in the house, and your mail is still going to that address, you haven't changed your residence.
> 
> Changing your residence is what requires notifying DHA.


Each to his own interpretation 
I am cautious and if I would have gone out of my address for more then 2 weeks, for any reason whatsoever I would have informed the CO

Each member can take his own decision 

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

So you go out of your address for 2 weeks, you make the change to your application, but then need to make another 1022 form change when you return. That's nonsense.

It's a trip, it's not a change of address. 

It all depends on the intent. Put in this way, if you were travelling for 3weeks, and every two days you were moving to visit a different city, which address do you put down? 



newbienz said:


> Each to his own interpretation
> I am cautious and if I would have gone out of my address for more then 2 weeks, for any reason whatsoever I would have informed the CO
> 
> Each member can take his own decision
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB

internationalcanuck said:


> So you go out of your address for 2 weeks, you make the change to your application, but then need to make another 1022 form change when you return. That's nonsense.
> 
> It's a trip, it's not a change of address.
> 
> It all depends on the intent. Put in this way, if you were travelling for 3weeks, and every two days you were moving to visit a different city, which address do you put down?


As I said earlier, it all depends on circumstances and individual members own comfort level

There is no point in beating this issue any longer

Cheers


----------



## Vinayagarwal

KVK said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Need your expert advice. I am currently waiting for 189 visa grant, I have applied on 11th Jan. My company currently wants me to travel to US for 15 days. Could you please let me know how can I inform this to my CO? Will that further delay my processing.




No need to notify them, unless you are changing your address. Since this is only 15 day trip, I am assuming thats not the case.

Provide your travel history in form 80/1221 accurate as of the day you submit the form. I you have already submitted these, no need to do anything.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Each to his own interpretation
> I am cautious and if I would have gone out of my address for more then 2 weeks, for any reason whatsoever I would have informed the CO
> 
> Each member can take his own decision
> 
> Cheers


some do it, some not, the point is if it is material to the application, then inform, if not, then no.


----------



## Spragathi

*189 visa lodge - CO contact query*

Hello,

I have lodged 189 visa on march 12th 2018. I got CO contact asking for employment evidence letter with company head. 

Evidence of employment
Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.

Previously, I have just attached colleague reference letter with my roles and responsibilities with affidavit. 
My organization is not ready to provide me the company letter head for my roles and responsibilities. 

I have uploaded below proofs for my employment:
Payslips
form16's
service letter
offer letter
PF details

Please suggest me what alternate I can do for employee evidence.


----------



## andreyx108b

Spragathi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa on march 12th 2018. I got CO contact asking for employment evidence letter with company head.
> 
> Evidence of employment
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information.
> 
> Previously, I have just attached colleague reference letter with my roles and responsibilities with affidavit.
> My organization is not ready to provide me the company letter head for my roles and responsibilities.
> 
> I have uploaded below proofs for my employment:
> Payslips
> form16's
> service letter
> offer letter
> PF details
> 
> Please suggest me what alternate I can do for employee evidence.


It seems good, add bank statements?


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Spragathi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa on march 12th 2018. I got CO contact asking for employment evidence letter with company head.
> 
> Evidence of employment
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information.
> 
> Previously, I have just attached colleague reference letter with my roles and responsibilities with affidavit.
> My organization is not ready to provide me the company letter head for my roles and responsibilities.
> 
> I have uploaded below proofs for my employment:
> Payslips
> form16's
> service letter
> offer letter
> PF details
> 
> Please suggest me what alternate I can do for employee evidence.


In addition, your compnay should still provide you with the employment history, indicating you joined so and so date and you currently work at so and so designation etc. This is normal to be provided for work proof, loan documents, which will be singed by HR. You can try and get one as well, just in case


----------



## NB

Spragathi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa on march 12th 2018. I got CO contact asking for employment evidence letter with company head.
> 
> Evidence of employment
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information.
> 
> Previously, I have just attached colleague reference letter with my roles and responsibilities with affidavit.
> My organization is not ready to provide me the company letter head for my roles and responsibilities.
> 
> I have uploaded below proofs for my employment:
> Payslips
> form16's
> service letter
> offer letter
> PF details
> 
> Please suggest me what alternate I can do for employee evidence.


Many members have recently reported getting the same emails

You can once again try to get the same from THe company by showing them the CO email
If you still fail, then atleast try to get a letter from HR that as per company policy and client confidentiality clauses the RNR of individual employees cannot be given on official letter head

Maybe that will convince the CO to exempt you from the requirements 
I see no other way out

Cheers


----------



## KVK

Shoryuken said:


> In all merit, you will probably receive grant before you come back from USA.:amen:


Thanks a lot Mate! These prayers are really needed for me


----------



## Spragathi

santhoshpkumar said:


> In addition, your compnay should still provide you with the employment history, indicating you joined so and so date and you currently work at so and so designation etc. This is normal to be provided for work proof, loan documents, which will be singed by HR. You can try and get one as well, just in case


With the above extra documents, Can I skip providing company letter head? I will add bank statements, employment proof from the organization.


----------



## Spragathi

santhoshpkumar said:


> In addition, your compnay should still provide you with the employment history, indicating you joined so and so date and you currently work at so and so designation etc. This is normal to be provided for work proof, loan documents, which will be singed by HR. You can try and get one as well, just in case





Spragathi said:


> With the above extra documents, Can I skip providing company letter head? I will add bank statements, employment proof from the organization.


They have mentioned Group certificate and super annuation. I am not sure wat docs I need to submit for this. Please suggest on it.


----------



## swatee25

Spragathi said:


> santhoshpkumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, your compnay should still provide you with the employment history, indicating you joined so and so date and you currently work at so and so designation etc. This is normal to be provided for work proof, loan documents, which will be singed by HR. You can try and get one as well, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> With the above extra documents, Can I skip providing company letter head? I will add bank statements, employment proof from the organization.
Click to expand...

In addition to the above, send an email to HR asking for the rr on the letterhead. When they say no, send it to the CO stating that this was the response. It not only establishes that you were an employee but that HR has denied.


----------



## andreyx108b

KVK said:


> Thanks a lot Mate! These prayers are really needed for me


all with you mate!


----------



## Spragathi

swatee25 said:


> In addition to the above, send an email to HR asking for the rr on the letterhead. When they say no, send it to the CO stating that this was the response. It not only establishes that you were an employee but that HR has denied.


'rr' means?


----------



## andreyx108b

swatee25 said:


> In addition to the above, send an email to HR asking for the rr on the letterhead. When they say no, send it to the CO stating that this was the response. It not only establishes that you were an employee but that HR has denied.


it will most likely result in the refusal...


----------



## swatee25

Spragathi said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the above, send an email to HR asking for the rr on the letterhead. When they say no, send it to the CO stating that this was the response. It not only establishes that you were an employee but that HR has denied.
> 
> 
> 
> 'rr' means?
Click to expand...

Roles and responsibilities as asked by the CO. The bottom line is... Whatever the HR replies, it will help you with establishing the authenticity of your employment. Generally SD are being asked to be supported with HR RR letters by CO nowadays.


----------



## ykhawaja

Is form 1281 required for PR. I have not seen on the document checklist that , this should be uploaded


----------



## Wonderer-India

Spragathi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa on march 12th 2018. I got CO contact asking for employment evidence letter with company head.
> 
> Evidence of employment
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information.
> 
> Previously, I have just attached colleague reference letter with my roles and responsibilities with affidavit.
> My organization is not ready to provide me the company letter head for my roles and responsibilities.
> 
> I have uploaded below proofs for my employment:
> Payslips
> form16's
> service letter
> offer letter
> PF details
> 
> Please suggest me what alternate I can do for employee evidence.


This is a trap that most people who file their application themselves, fall for. That also includes me..

You might have to reload Your offer letters, pay slips. On the tax front, if you have any thing from Government or employer that shows your regular or yearly deduction towards PPF, Social Security ; that will help.

I got a CO contact along same line as yours, and these are the documents that I am providing. I am from USA so, dropping IRS tax statements. 

Hope this works. Be careful in not exceeding 60 documents load limit. I messed-up on that front.

Cheers !!


----------



## wahajmeer

Hello Guys,

I have started a new job today. Do I have to update my application?
If so, how do I do it? Is it from Notification of changes in circumstances?
Thanks.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## black_swift

Can someone please provide a link to post visa grant thread? I know this was asked earlier in the forum, but I could not manage to find the link.


----------



## shekar.ym

Wonderer-India said:


> This is a trap that most people who file their application themselves, fall for. That also includes me..
> 
> You might have to reload Your offer letters, pay slips. On the tax front, if you have any thing from Government or employer that shows your regular or yearly deduction towards PPF, Social Security ; that will help.
> 
> I got a CO contact along same line as yours, and these are the documents that I am providing. I am from USA so, dropping IRS tax statements.
> 
> Hope this works. Be careful in not exceeding 60 documents load limit. I messed-up on that front.
> 
> Cheers !!


what difference does it make if you file on your own or through agent?


----------



## vasuanish85

Mistake while generating HAP ID
I did a goof-up while generating HAP ID. My wife is the primary applicant; my kid and I are secondary. While clicking on Organize Health Assessment, I didn't realize that my kid's section was after the primary applicant (as opposed to the partner, which usually is). This leads to a screen where you log medical history followed by space to enter Parent/Guardian detail and relationship to client. Since this screen did not contain the applicant's name at all & I assumed this was mine - I entered incorrect details and submitted. This generated HAP ID. Now this step seems irreversible. I am unable to go back and correct the details. So the HAP Referral Letter now has incorrect details for Parent/Guardian detail and relationship to client.
Could someone help on how to rectify this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kaanixir said:


> if you haven't got a CO contact yet then you have no officers assigned to you right.. No way to inform anyone. Just go.


I giggled at this.. So those who get a direct grant, it happens without no CO assigned? 

Hehe


----------



## kaanixir

Here we go. The day in Australia starts with our Brazilian friend, lodged 8 March. 

One round of applause for south america. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

edit: @PrettyIsotonic lol yes right before the direct grant it (most of the time?) says "case assigned" or something. Either that or a direct grant. But we only get the email of the assigned officer and their contact only if/when they contact someone.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kaanixir said:


> Here we go. The day in Australia starts with our Brazilian friend, lodged 8 March.
> 
> One round of applause for south america.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: @PrettyIsotonic lol yes right before the direct grant it (most of the time?) says "case assigned" or something. Either that or a direct grant. But we only get the email of the assigned officer and their contact only if/when they contact someone.


You don't need the email of the CO team to notify of change of circumstances, you just need to upload a filled in form 1022 via immiaccount 🙂


----------



## expat_user_25

kaanixir said:


> Here we go. The day in Australia starts with our Brazilian friend, lodged 8 March.
> 
> One round of applause for south america. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> edit: @PrettyIsotonic lol yes right before the direct grant it (most of the time?) says "case assigned" or something. Either that or a direct grant. But we only get the email of the assigned officer and their contact only if/when they contact someone.




That grant is from yesterday, 23rd July  He just updated it on immitracker today.


----------



## NB

wahajmeer said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have started a new job today. Do I have to update my application?
> If so, how do I do it? Is it from Notification of changes in circumstances?
> Thanks.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


I would file a form 1022

Cheers


----------



## NB

black_swift said:


> Can someone please provide a link to post visa grant thread? I know this was asked earlier in the forum, but I could not manage to find the link.


You can post your query in the Life in Australia section of the forum 

Post grant, there is nothing much for you todo except meet the IED to complete the process, as fast as the pr process goes

Cheers


----------



## NB

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I giggled at this.. So those who get a direct grant, it happens without no CO assigned?
> 
> Hehe


Direct grant is just coined on the forum to gloat 
It has no relevance 

If you also want to gloat, then yes, if you get a grant without being ever contacted by the co, you have got a direct grant

Cheers


----------



## Manusun

I have lodged visa application on 13 th june. PCC n Health test done and application is in received status.

My question “ is there chance way to get direct grant without assigning to Case Officer?”


----------



## NB

Manusun said:


> I have lodged visa application on 13 th june. PCC n Health test done and application is in received status.
> 
> My question “ is there chance way to get direct grant without assigning to Case Officer?”


Your application will be processed by a case officer
How will you get an grant if no case officer is allocated to your file

Cheers


----------



## Shoryuken

Manusun said:


> I have lodged visa application on 13 th june. PCC n Health test done and application is in received status.
> 
> My question “ is there chance way to get direct grant without assigning to Case Officer?”


Not sure how can you get a grant without case officer, but you can get direct grant.
There is a way.Make charity donations, help distressed people and seek your parents for their blessings. It works most of the time.


----------



## NB

Shoryuken said:


> Not sure how can you get a grant without case officer, but you can get direct grant.
> There is a way.Make charity donations, help distressed people and seek your parents for their blessings. It works most of the time.


The most distressed people in the world are those on the forum waiting for invites and grants 

Cheers


----------



## kaanixir

oo don't forget about the 'after grant' job seeking process as well. That's hella stressful, all the interviews etc. Every month I pray "I hope it doesnt take too long, or something comes my way". That was when I graduated though... at least now I have 1 year of local experience and hopefully PR after the grant  who knows.. job security is the best feeling in this world


----------



## Shoryuken

newbienz said:


> Shoryuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how can you get a grant without case officer, but you can get direct grant.
> There is a way.Make charity donations, help distressed people and seek your parents for their blessings. It works most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> The most distressed people in the world are those on the forum waiting for invites and grants
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Yeah.. you are right, now i feel bad for giving bad suggestion.
But you have compelled me share my fool proof idea to get fruit of the direct grant

Long time ago, i saw a evangelizing piece of art where Mr Sunny Deol can solve all his life’s problems that use to make him wait, by changing one piece of attire in his wardrobe .
wearing your luck could be an ultimate solution.
Here it goes!! stress out of the park swoosh!!


----------



## rahulpop1

It has been a long wait. Hopefully today we will get the golden mail.. 🤞🏼
#NewDayHopingAgain


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Manusun said:


> I have lodged visa application on 13 th june. PCC n Health test done and application is in received status.
> 
> My question “ is there chance way to get direct grant without assigning to Case Officer?”


Hey Manusun, it is not possible for a grant with out a case officer being assigned. There is no concept called Direct grant. You either get a grant or don't get a grant (unlikely). If you have submitted enough and right documentation that validates your application then a grant will be issue in the stipulated time. If there are some clarification needed then a case officer will contact your via your registered email seeking clarifications. 

So to clarify there is no concept called direct grant, all cases are assigned to a case officer. You either get contacted or not contacted based on the nature of the case. There are n number of reason why a case office would contact you ranging from corrupt documents to missing documents etc etc.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

newbienz said:


> Direct grant is just coined on the forum to gloat
> It has no relevance
> 
> If you also want to gloat, then yes, if you get a grant without being ever contacted by the co, you have got a direct grant
> 
> Cheers


Nah mate I was just pointing out the fallacy that "no CO contact = no CO allocated" - and I did so by raising the reality that folks do indeed get a direct grant (or if you would prefer; a visa grant sans CO contact).

The broader context if you follow the convo was about how to inform DHA regarding a change of circumstances, my point being you can do so via the relevant form (1022) without having to wait for CO contact - as lots of CO's might be working in the background  

Nothing about gloating, you just misunderstood.


----------



## expat_user_25

rahulpop1 said:


> It has been a long wait. Hopefully today we will get the golden mail.. 🤞🏼
> #NewDayHopingAgain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




2 grants so far.. 7th March and 13th Nov..


----------



## ssvk2018

vasuanish85 said:


> Mistake while generating HAP ID
> I did a goof-up while generating HAP ID. My wife is the primary applicant; my kid and I are secondary. While clicking on Organize Health Assessment, I didn't realize that my kid's section was after the primary applicant (as opposed to the partner, which usually is). This leads to a screen where you log medical history followed by space to enter Parent/Guardian detail and relationship to client. Since this screen did not contain the applicant's name at all & I assumed this was mine - I entered incorrect details and submitted. This generated HAP ID. Now this step seems irreversible. I am unable to go back and correct the details. So the HAP Referral Letter now has incorrect details for Parent/Guardian detail and relationship to client.
> Could someone help on how to rectify this?
> Thanks in advance.


oops.. this is something very confusing, because the family name comes first and often family name=fathers name and we end up like this. i have faced this multiple times while uploading documents. was about to upload in wrong section... you need to cross check each time you do something. now I'm afraid you have to wait for CO to contact you. experts can give better advice...

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

expat_user_25 said:


> 2 grants so far.. 7th March and 13th Nov..




Apply filter on country as well brother to see cases relevant to you. 
Processing speed is not same for all countries. No Indian grant today so far.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

rahulpop1 said:


> Apply filter on country as well brother to see cases relevant to you.
> Processing speed is not same for all countries. No Indian grant today so far..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 this thread has literally become Indian.. Lol

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rahulpop1 said:


> Apply filter on country as well brother to see cases relevant to you.
> Processing speed is not same for all countries. No Indian grant today so far..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is it faster for Indians or slower ?
What have you concluded?

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

ssvk2018 said:


> this thread has literally become Indian.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

fast or slow, we're bothered only about 'India' Filter 🤣

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## gerty

rahulpop1 said:


> It has been a long wait. Hopefully today we will get the golden mail.. 🤞🏼
> #NewDayHopingAgain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And I say Amen!....I have so much high hopes that this week is our week....seeing one november applicant recieving his grant today...so much hope


----------



## rahulpop1

newbienz said:


> Is it faster for Indians or slower ?
> What have you observed?
> 
> Cheers




Oops! Seems I have got myself into Gabbar’s radar.. 
I am not concluding anything but I think It’s kind of midway for Indians.
A person from Germany with lodgement date as April 5 got grant 1 month back whereas we are still at March 14 (considering the latest date only) and 2 months back a person got grant whose lodgement date was March 20 (Same as me). At that time Indian applicants were stuck at December if I am not wrong. 
I believe to diversify the incoming immigrants, DHA have taken this steps to have a prioritised queue. May be just like Green Card queue which depends on Country of birth other than EB category which plays a major part. Clearly it was not the case earlier like it’s today for Oz. 
It’s debatable topic though, not many will agree to this theory. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

gerty said:


> And I say Amen!....I have so much high hopes that this week is our week....seeing one november applicant recieving his grant today...so much hope




I pray for all the people waiting. Keep fingers crossed brother.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

how long do I need to wait...


----------



## rahulpop1

andyrent said:


> how long do I need to wait...




You can get it anytime now as it’s getting close to 28 days post your CO contact. Best luck.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

rahulpop1 said:


> You can get it anytime now as it’s getting close to 28 days post your CO contact. Best luck..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




1 more grant.. 15th march.. Offshore India


----------



## rahulpop1

expat_user_25 said:


> 1 more grant.. 15th march.. Offshore India




Finally something to cheer about.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

Pray for me guyz .... lodgement date 1 March 


rahulpop1 said:


> Finally something to cheer about..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

J_Scorpion said:


> Pray for me guyz .... lodgement date 1 March
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk




Your grant is on the way brother. Someone is surely working on your case. Best luck.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Your grant is on the way brother. Someone is surely working on your case. Best luck..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The curiosity that rahul,scorpion,expat_user, etc....are going through at the moment is what me/Jan applicants have been through a month ago  we can sense your heartbeat LOL. ofcourse, Mar-18 applicants will get grants for next few more days.

For Jan-18 applicants the excitement period is over & they are now waiting for their consolation prizes 

As of now immitracker shows :

Jan-18: 39% granted / 61% non-granted
Feb-18: 41% granted / 59% non-granted

@rahulpop1/261313/Grant before Friday :fingerscrossed:


----------



## expat_user_25

GUNBUN said:


> The curiosity that rahul,scorpion,expat_user, etc....are going through at the moment is what me/Jan applicants have been through a month ago  we can sense your heartbeat LOL. ofcourse, Mar-18 applicants will get grants for next few more days.
> 
> 
> 
> For Jan-18 applicants the excitement period is over & they are now waiting for their consolation prizes
> 
> 
> 
> As of now immitracker shows :
> 
> 
> 
> Jan-18: 39% granted / 61% non-granted
> 
> Feb-18: 41% granted / 59% non-granted
> 
> 
> 
> @rahulpop1/261313/Grant before Friday :fingerscrossed:




Hahahha... As usual, very well said


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> The curiosity that rahul,scorpion,expat_user, etc....are going through at the moment is what me/Jan applicants have been through a month ago  we can sense your heartbeat LOL. ofcourse, Mar-18 applicants will get grants for next few more days.
> 
> 
> 
> For Jan-18 applicants the excitement period is over & they are now waiting for their consolation prizes
> 
> 
> 
> As of now immitracker shows :
> 
> 
> 
> Jan-18: 39% granted / 61% non-granted
> 
> Feb-18: 41% granted / 59% non-granted
> 
> 
> 
> @rahulpop1/261313/Grant before Friday :fingerscrossed:




Thanks for the kind words Saheb. 
I know and completely understand what you are going through at the moment. I am not jyotish but kind of feel we will get it together. If you’re saying it’s before Friday for me, you are inline too.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rahulpop1 said:


> Thanks for the kind words Saheb.
> I know and completely understand what you are going through at the moment. I am not jyotish but kind of feel we will get it together. If you’re saying it’s before Friday for me, you are inline too..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Twin application separated at birth ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

andyrent said:


> how long do I need to wait...


You just a CO contact, so you are in for a bit of wait.


----------



## rahulpop1

newbienz said:


> Twin application separated at birth ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




LoL.. It’s just that the wait has taken too much from us. If you see my timeline you will understand. Hopefully we will get it in this week. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Thanks for the kind words Saheb.
> I know and completely understand what you are going through at the moment. I am not jyotish but kind of feel we will get it together. If you’re saying it’s before Friday for me, you are inline too..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Dec-17/Jan-18.....& so on are probably the last batch of species that have gone through this never ending wait. For the new upcoming batch, this wont be issue anymore...read the news below:

_AUSTRALIA VISA PROCESSING TO BE OUTSOURCED TO PRIVATE PLAYERS FOR WHICH ONE LOCAL ARM OF VIRGINIA USA BASED COMPANY APPOINTED TO THE FLEXIBLE PARTNER ENGAGEMENT ARRANGEMENT AS AT PRESENT ONLY 20% OF VISA BEING OUTSOURCED AND 8.78 MILLION VISAS APPLIED YEAR ENDING JUNE 2017 AND THIS FIGURE EXPECTED TO REACH 13 MILLION BY 2026-2027.
VERY SOON PRIVATE PLAYERS TO PROCESS ALL CATEGORIES OF VISA ALTHOUGH POLICY VISA DECISION MAKING PROCESS AND SECURITY CHECKS TO REMAIN WITH HOME AFFAIRS._

source : https://www.zdnet.com/article/leidos-to-deliver-it-services-under-australias-visa-reform/

This is similar to Passport privatization in India. Counter A and counter B is handled by TCS , while counter C i.e. final approvals come through govt. MEA officials. And we all know how fast this system works.


----------



## milindpatel26

GUNBUN said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Saheb.
> I know and completely understand what you are going through at the moment. I am not jyotish but kind of feel we will get it together. If you’re saying it’s before Friday for me, you are inline too..  it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dec-17/Jan-18.....& so on are probably the last batch of species that have gone through this never ending wait. For the new upcoming batch, this wont be issue anymore...read the news below:
> 
> _AUSTRALIA VISA PROCESSING TO BE OUTSOURCED TO PRIVATE PLAYERS FOR WHICH ONE LOCAL ARM OF VIRGINIA USA BASED COMPANY APPOINTED TO THE FLEXIBLE PARTNER ENGAGEMENT ARRANGEMENT AS AT PRESENT ONLY 20% OF VISA BEING OUTSOURCED AND 8.78 MILLION VISAS APPLIED YEAR ENDING JUNE 2017 AND THIS FIGURE EXPECTED TO REACH 13 MILLION BY 2026-2027.
> VERY SOON PRIVATE PLAYERS TO PROCESS ALL CATEGORIES OF VISA ALTHOUGH POLICY VISA DECISION MAKING PROCESS AND SECURITY CHECKS TO REMAIN WITH HOME AFFAIRS._
> 
> source : https://www.zdnet.com/article/leidos-to-deliver-it-services-under-australias-visa-reform/
> 
> This is similar to Passport privatization in India. Counter A and counter B is handled by TCS , while counter C i.e. final approvals come through govt. MEA officials. And we all know how fast this system works.
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing this. It's indeed a much awaited move. My lodgment date is 28 june. This makes my spirit assured to land Australia within 2018....


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> Dec-17/Jan-18.....& so on are probably the last batch of species that have gone through this never ending wait. For the new upcoming batch, this wont be issue anymore...read the news below:
> 
> _AUSTRALIA VISA PROCESSING TO BE OUTSOURCED TO PRIVATE PLAYERS FOR WHICH ONE LOCAL ARM OF VIRGINIA USA BASED COMPANY APPOINTED TO THE FLEXIBLE PARTNER ENGAGEMENT ARRANGEMENT AS AT PRESENT ONLY 20% OF VISA BEING OUTSOURCED AND 8.78 MILLION VISAS APPLIED YEAR ENDING JUNE 2017 AND THIS FIGURE EXPECTED TO REACH 13 MILLION BY 2026-2027.
> VERY SOON PRIVATE PLAYERS TO PROCESS ALL CATEGORIES OF VISA ALTHOUGH POLICY VISA DECISION MAKING PROCESS AND SECURITY CHECKS TO REMAIN WITH HOME AFFAIRS._
> 
> source : https://www.zdnet.com/article/leidos-to-deliver-it-services-under-australias-visa-reform/
> 
> This is similar to Passport privatization in India. Counter A and counter B is handled by TCS , while counter C i.e. final approvals come through govt. MEA officials. And we all know how fast this system works.


On my advise , Many of my friends were buttering up TCS and Cognizant employees hoping those companies would get this contract 

Better switch off my phone and go incommunicado for a few days

Cheers


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> The curiosity that rahul,scorpion,expat_user, etc....are going through at the moment is what me/Jan applicants have been through a month ago  we can sense your heartbeat LOL. ofcourse, Mar-18 applicants will get grants for next few more days.
> 
> For Jan-18 applicants the excitement period is over & they are now waiting for their consolation prizes
> 
> As of now immitracker shows :
> 
> Jan-18: 39% granted / 61% non-granted
> Feb-18: 41% granted / 59% non-granted
> 
> @rahulpop1/261313/Grant before Friday :fingerscrossed:


By any chance do you have any stats for the guys who got CO contacts in June end - how many got response back from CO for the 2nd time ? 

Or the grant.... 

this wait is killing me day by day ....


----------



## GUNBUN

milindpatel26 said:


> Thanks for sharing this. It's indeed a much awaited move. My lodgment date is 28 june. This makes my spirit assured to land Australia within 2018....


LOL.

Treat yourself well. you have secured an ITA/lodged. you are ahead of thousands & thousands of Indians who dream but unable to make upto in this game.

I have seen few unfortunate cases of my friends who managed to get 20 points for English but lose age points & eventually out of this race forever owing to 75-80 points cutoff.

Our grants will come some day. And, later after few years we will laugh remembering these days. Though, few people like our Gabbar bhai still manage to be serious. LOL


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> LOL.
> 
> Treat yourself well. you have secured an ITA/lodged. you are ahead of thousands & thousands of Indians who dream but unable to make upto in this game.
> 
> I have seen few unfortunate cases of my friends who managed to get 20 points for English but lose age points & eventually out of this race forever owing to 75-80 points cutoff.
> 
> Our grants will come some day. And, later after few years we will laugh remembering these days. Though, few people like our Gabbar bhai still manage to be serious. LOL


Days on the forum looks like numbered

Already talks on to move me to USA

You can find me on USA chapter of the EXPat forum if I go silent here as Ramu kaka not Gabbar

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

Guys i know this is stupid, but there is a section in form 815 at the top in a box and marked as Office Use Only. In That there are two things: HAP ID and ICSE Client ID.

Since it was marked as office use only, i did not fill it. i hope i did the right thing by not filling the section, though i know the HAP ID..

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> Days on the forum looks like numbered
> 
> Already talks on to move me to USA
> 
> You can find me on USA chapter of the EXPat forum if I go silent here as Ramu kaka not Gabbar
> 
> Cheers



Hang on Gabbar! you cant leave this forum without seeing GUNBUN's grant news :focus:

I have read all your posts including saturday, sunday ones & all also the ones that you typed in but did not posted....you can't escape it's not that easy. LOL.


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> Hang on Gabbar! you cant leave this forum without seeing GUNBUN's grant news :focus:
> 
> I have read all your posts including saturday, sunday ones & all also the ones that you typed in but did not posted....you can't escape it's not that easy. LOL.


I am sorry
You quoted Rajesh Khanna, not me 
Hum sab kathputli hain.

But no chance of leaving before your grant, that I can promise
If necessary, I will climb on my office water tank this time

Cheers


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

andyrent said:


> By any chance do you have any stats for the guys who got CO contacts in June end - how many got response back from CO for the 2nd time ?
> 
> Or the grant....
> 
> this wait is killing me day by day ....


I got CO contact on 28-Jun to submit PTE score (which was already done while lodging visa), still waiting.
Lodgement date: 18-Jan.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> I am sorry
> You quoted Rajesh Khanna, not me
> Hum sab kathputli hain.
> 
> But no chance of leaving before your grant, that I can promise
> If necessary, I will this time climb on my office water tank
> 
> Cheers


haha...thanks newbienz 

New Guys here - our Gabbar although sound harsh mostly , he is doing a commendable job :clap2: . I have seen Indians who hire MARA agents for 1.5-2 lakhs INR & they struggle to get 5 mins. of their agents time to speak/clarify something. All those quality information are just a couple of clicks away here.

newbienz,Andreyx,Vikas Chandra,Sultan Azam.........these people have done tremendous value addition to this forum :clap2:


----------



## Richamonk

andyrent said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The curiosity that rahul,scorpion,expat_user, etc....are going through at the moment is what me/Jan applicants have been through a month ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can sense your heartbeat LOL. ofcourse, Mar-18 applicants will get grants for next few more days.
> 
> For Jan-18 applicants the excitement period is over & they are now waiting for their consolation prizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of now immitracker shows :
> 
> Jan-18: 39% granted / 61% non-granted
> Feb-18: 41% granted / 59% non-granted
> 
> @rahulpop1/261313/Grant before Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By any chance do you have any stats for the guys who got CO contacts in June end - how many got response back from CO for the 2nd time ?
> 
> Or the grant....
> 
> this wait is killing me day by day ....
Click to expand...


We got a Co Contact on 28th June.Evidence of employment required, just waiting patiently.


----------



## GUNBUN

andyrent said:


> By any chance do you have any stats for the guys who got CO contacts in June end - how many got response back from CO for the 2nd time ?
> 
> Or the grant....
> 
> this wait is killing me day by day ....


Sorry brother I have resigned from the job of predictions, tracking grants, asking CO names from others, etc.

you see - i have an increased hairfall doing all these & I don't want to go Australia with bald head. LOL.

predicting grants has become even tougher than getting Income tax refunds in India or probably even tougher than passing NAATI exam.

On a serious note, Aug-18 will be clearance month...all pending cases whether CO contact/IMMI assessment commence/Lodged --- all will be cleared. This is my final prediction.


----------



## mohdjahangir

Guys

I am very happy to inform that I received my grant today. 

Lodged: 13/03/2018
Code: 261312
Grant Date: 24-July-2018/ Direct Grant

My best wishes to all of you who are waiting for their grant.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

GUNBUN said:


> Sorry brother I have resigned from the job of predictions, tracking grants, asking CO names from others, etc.
> 
> you see - i have an increased hairfall doing all these & I don't want to go Australia with bald head. LOL.
> 
> predicting grants has become even tougher than getting Income tax refunds in India or probably even tougher than passing NAATI exam.
> 
> On a serious note, Aug-18 will be clearance month...all pending cases whether CO contact/IMMI assessment commence/Lodged --- all will be cleared. This is my final prediction.


wah, kya shagun ki bath kiya, basanti will dance for this, zaroor...


----------



## internationalcanuck

Fantastic. Congratulations!



mohdjahangir said:


> Guys
> 
> I am very happy to inform that I received my grant today.
> 
> Lodged: 13/03/2018
> Code: 261312
> Grant Date: 24-July-2018/ Direct Grant
> 
> My best wishes to all of you who are waiting for their grant.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Guys I received email from DHA confirming my application and documents are received on 19th julu..I think it what is known as immi commencement email...I lodged on 1st march..not everybody gets it..
What does it mean?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Since not everyone gets it, it doesn't mean much.
Some COs send it out, when your file gets allocated to a specific CO, but others don't.
I doesn't mean they have started to look at, just that it's with a specific person.



Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Guys I received email from DHA confirming my application and documents are received on 19th julu..I think it what is known as immi commencement email...I lodged on 1st march..not everybody gets it..
> What does it mean?


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Guys I received email from DHA confirming my application and documents are received on 19th julu..I think it what is known as immi commencement email...I lodged on 1st march..not everybody gets it..
> What does it mean?


 furthermore the letter only mentions acknowledgement..it doesn't say immi commencement anywhere..so it could just be an acknowledgement also


----------



## devmech

I second this.
Same experience with my agent.




GUNBUN said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry
> You quoted Rajesh Khanna, not me
> Hum sab kathputli hain.
> 
> But no chance of leaving before your grant, that I can promise
> If necessary, I will this time climb on my office water tank
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> haha...thanks newbienz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Guys here - our Gabbar although sound harsh mostly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , he is doing a commendable job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have seen Indians who hire MARA agents for 1.5-2 lakhs INR & they struggle to get 5 mins. of their agents time to speak/clarify something. All those quality information are just a couple of clicks away here.
> 
> newbienz,Andreyx,Vikas Chandra,Sultan Azam.........these people have done tremendous value addition to this forum
Click to expand...


----------



## shaunquigley

Got grant today. 
Lodged March 23 2018. Direct grant today 24 July. Onshore on 457. No co contact.
Code 253917

Shaun

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

shaunquigley said:


> Got grant today.
> Lodged March 23 2018. Direct grant today 24 July. Onshore on 457. No co contact.
> Code 253917
> 
> Shaun
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## rahulpop1

shaunquigley said:


> Got grant today.
> Lodged March 23 2018. Direct grant today 24 July. Onshore on 457. No co contact.
> Code 253917
> 
> Shaun
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Congratulations.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Guys, quick question.

What is the purpose of form 815 and do I need to upload From 1281 Australian Value Statements as well. I am type 2 diabetic


----------



## GUNBUN

shaunquigley said:


> Got grant today.
> Lodged March 23 2018. Direct grant today 24 July. Onshore on 457. No co contact.
> Code 253917
> 
> Shaun
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congrats......pls. update immitracker if you are there.

with this speed i.e. 4-5 march grants per day....and 5 working days still there in July, so 4x5=20 march grants.

By 31st July, March will reach at 40% ....equivalent to Jan-18 & Feb-18 grants though with least number of CO contacts.


----------



## andreyx108b

shaunquigley said:


> Got grant today.
> Lodged March 23 2018. Direct grant today 24 July. Onshore on 457. No co contact.
> Code 253917
> 
> Shaun
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!!


----------



## Alexis18

Good day.

I would like to inquire regarding minor errors with my employment references. In my employment reference letter, the end date of my employment with the former company was 1st of Sept 2012 which was signed by my manager. However, in my clearance certificate / relieve letter from the HR, end date was 31st of August 2012. Likewise, the position in the reference letter from my Manager was Accounting Assisrant/5, which was my actual position. However, in the clearance certificate my position was only Accounting Assistant. I have a positive assessment for skilled employment by CA ANZ and I claimed work experience.

I have attached both of these documents in my visa application lodged on 22/06/18. Will this give me any problem with the application or will they only review my reference letter, payslips, tax certificate.

Thank you.


----------



## NB

Alexis18 said:


> Good day.
> 
> I would like to inquire regarding minor errors with my employment references. In my employment reference letter, the end date of my employment with the former company was 1st of Sept 2012 which was signed by my manager. However, in my clearance certificate / relieve letter from the HR, end date was 31st of August 2012. Likewise, the position in the reference letter from my Manager was Accounting Assisrant/5, which was my actual position. However, in the clearance certificate my position was only Accounting Assistant. I have a positive assessment for skilled employment by CA ANZ and I claimed work experience.
> 
> I have attached both of these documents in my visa application lodged on 22/06/18. Will this give me any problem with the application or will they only review my reference letter, payslips, tax certificate.
> 
> Thank you.


I would not be too worried about 1 day if I were in your shoes
Ditto for designation

Although it was best avoided and had you taken care, when it was issued, it could have been easily corrected

Cheers


----------



## Alexis18

I have tried contacting my HR for a new clearance certificate. I hope they will answer my request. 

Thanks a lot. Your response somehow lifted my spirit.


----------



## andreyx108b

Alexis18 said:


> I have tried contacting my HR for a new clearance certificate. I hope they will answer my request.
> 
> Thanks a lot. Your response somehow lifted my spirit.


1 day won't matter. should not be concern, it is common in some companies, especially in Germany for example to date your resignation on the last working day of the proceeding week of your departure, i.e. you leave Wednesday but they would put Friday previous week... i had few friends having this issue, all came out good.


----------



## arpz

Hello Everyone,

Is it a good practice to upload all the documents at once while visa lodgement? 
My PCC and Medical is underway, and not understanding if i should continue further, can anybody suggest on this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB

arpz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is it a good practice to upload all the documents at once while visa lodgement?
> My PCC and Medical is underway, and not understanding if i should continue further, can anybody suggest on this? Thanks in advance!


If you have already applied and paid the visa fees then , Upload all the documents that are ready in the meantime
Don’t rush it and do it carefully

You can upload the PCC as when you get the same
Nothing needs to be uploaded anyways for medicals


Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

arpz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is it a good practice to upload all the documents at once while visa lodgement?
> My PCC and Medical is underway, and not understanding if i should continue further, can anybody suggest on this? Thanks in advance!


Better to upload everything before CO reaches out to you. This is critical for a direct grant, which is usually faster then those with the CO contacts.


----------



## Alexis18

Thank you for all your help and responses.


----------



## andreyx108b

Alexis18 said:


> Thank you for all your help and responses.


All the best!


----------



## J_Scorpion

Receiced co contact today

Form 80
Evidence of functional english of wife


Can anybody tell what is Bonafied Certificate which we can get from university ?

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

J_Scorpion said:


> Receiced co contact today
> 
> Form 80
> Evidence of functional english of wife
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell what is Bonafied Certificate which we can get from university ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


search for the format of the letter from uni on the forum, make sure to attach transcripts and diploma too. 

Form 80 and also form 1221 are important. 

CV for your partner is important too.


----------



## NB

J_Scorpion said:


> Receiced co contact today
> 
> Form 80
> Evidence of functional english of wife
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell what is Bonafied Certificate which we can get from university ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


A bonafide certificate is a certificate issued by the School to prove that the student has studied in a particular school during the period so and so to prove that the student continued studies and resided in a particular location.

It will be issued by the college where the spouse studied 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

J_Scorpion said:


> Receiced co contact today
> 
> Form 80
> Evidence of functional english of wife
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell what is Bonafied Certificate which we can get from university ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk




Hey.. congratulations.. finally you got something.. You are one step closer..
A certificate from the university that your wife’s study was in English language should be enough if you are not claiming partner points. Haven’t you uploaded it beforehand?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

I called her uni to ask for process to get the letter stating medium of instruction as english. They told me to go to their portal and apply for bonafied certificate by providing comments that please mention medium of english.

I hope they will issue what i really want and co should be satisfied with it.


newbienz said:


> A bonafide certificate is a certificate issued by the School to prove that the student has studied in a particular school during the period so and so to prove that the student continued studies and resided in a particular location.
> 
> It will be issued by the college where the spouse studied
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

rahulpop1 said:


> Hey.. congratulations.. finally you got something.. You are one step closer..
> A certificate from the university that your wife’s study was in English language should be enough if you are not claiming partner points. Haven’t you uploaded it beforehand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks bro

I uploaded her all the dmc and degree till masters. But not this letter.

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

andreyx108b said:


> J_Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Receiced co contact today
> 
> Form 80
> Evidence of functional english of wife
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell what is Bonafied Certificate which we can get from university ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> search for the format of the letter from uni on the forum, make sure to attach transcripts and diploma too.
> 
> Form 80 and also form 1221 are important.
> 
> CV for your partner is important too.
Click to expand...

Just curious why a CV for the partner is important too (I'm assuming in instances where one isn't claiming partner points)


----------



## NB

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just curious why a CV for the partner is important too (I'm assuming in instances where one isn't claiming partner points)


She will also need to get security clearance I presume

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

J_Scorpion said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> I uploaded her all the dmc and degree till masters. But not this letter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk




Oh! No worries.. Upload it now.. Attach her degree transcripts as well as andreyx has also suggested.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

Yes 
I applied for transcript and bonafied certificate both.

May be this way i will have two proofs of her functional english 


rahulpop1 said:


> Oh! No worries.. Upload it now.. Attach her degree transcripts as well as andreyx has also suggested..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just curious why a CV for the partner is important too (I'm assuming in instances where one isn't claiming partner points)


That's i can't comment, i know most of the agents (mara) upload CV's and COs sometimes request them, so to avoid having CO contat - better to upload it.


----------



## expat_user_25

J_Scorpion said:


> Yes
> I applied for transcript and bonafied certificate both.
> 
> May be this way i will have two proofs of her functional english
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk




Hope your case gets the green signal soon after you submit the requested docs.
I was just curious if you updated the immitracker about CO contact?


----------



## ykhawaja

Do we have to upload a passport size picture as well ? I have heard about it but not sure . Is there a section of this. Secondly do I need to provide any salary slips or tax documents . I am not claiming any points for experience and most of my jobs have been at the university and some were unpaid volunteer . Do I mention these jobs in form 80/form 1221 only or I include these jobs in my eoi as well. I thought eoi employment is only for work experience . For most of my casual jobs I’ll have a hard time finding documentation . 
Any chance the CO ask for documents for jobs even though I am not claiming pooints for experience .

Lastly what is the purpose of form 815 and do we include it or does the CO ask for it ?


----------



## J_Scorpion

Will do buddy in few mins ... was occupied 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

J_Scorpion said:


> Will do buddy in few mins ... was occupied
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Hi J,
Sorry to raise this question about your application.
If its OK with you ,
1.Could you please clarify, that you uploaded spouse’s IELTS/PTE results and still recieved this CO request for a bonafide letter?
2.Did u claim partner’s points?

in general ,can anyone give a clue in which situation CO need this letter?
Thank you!


----------



## Shoryuken

ykhawaja said:


> Do we have to upload a passport size picture as well ? I have heard about it but not sure . Is there a section of this. Secondly do I need to provide any salary slips or tax documents . I am not claiming any points for experience and most of my jobs have been at the university and some were unpaid volunteer . Do I mention these jobs in form 80/form 1221 only or I include these jobs in my eoi as well. I thought eoi employment is only for work experience . For most of my casual jobs I’ll have a hard time finding documentation .
> Any chance the CO ask for documents for jobs even though I am not claiming pooints for experience .
> 
> Lastly what is the purpose of form 815 and do we include it or does the CO ask for it ?


You are informing, elaborating and asking at the sametime, could you please write your exact question that you need answer for


----------



## J_Scorpion

Shoryuken said:


> Hi J,
> Sorry to raise this question about your application.
> If its OK with you ,
> 1.Could you please clarify, that you uploaded spouse’s IELTS/PTE results and still recieved this CO request for a bonafide letter?
> 2.Did u claim partner’s points?
> 
> in general ,can anyone give a clue in which situation CO need this letter?
> Thank you!


I have not claimed partners point
My partner didn't appeared for PTE or Ielts
CO demands it when he is not satisfied with medium of instruction as english from the marksheets.


----------



## rahulpop1

189 invitation round didn’t happen tonight. A lot of chaos in invitation thread. Don’t know what else DHA has under its sleeves. 🤷🏻*♂
We are indeed lucky to have got the invitation. This might be the last bus which most of 75 pointers here have caught. One round per day will make sure only 80+ pointer people will get invited. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

DHA is switching from twice monthly invitation rounds to a single round per month. Maybe that's why.

https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/Notifications




rahulpop1 said:


> 189 invitation round didn’t happen tonight. A lot of chaos in invitation thread. Don’t know what else DHA has under its sleeves. 🤷🏻*♂
> We are indeed lucky to have got the invitation. This might be the last bus which most of 75 pointers here have caught. One round per day will make sure only 80+ pointer people will get invited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deevan8

Yes, you are right.. things are getting unpredictable now a days for Immigration to Aus.

Let's hope for the best : )



rahulpop1 said:


> 189 invitation round didn’t happen tonight. A lot of chaos in invitation thread. Don’t know what else DHA has under its sleeves. 🤷🏻*♂
> We are indeed lucky to have got the invitation. This might be the last bus which most of 75 pointers here have caught. One round per day will make sure only 80+ pointer people will get invited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> DHA is switching from twice monthly invitation rounds to a single round per month. Maybe that's why.
> 
> https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/Notifications


Yeah I saw that. It's really sad for all 75 pointers and below. I remember in 2015 I struggled to get to 65 points. Somehow managed 75 points in Feb 2018. Now even 75 is useless. 😞


----------



## vinodsh

rahulpop1 said:


> Yeah I saw that. It's really sad for all 75 pointers and below. I remember in 2015 I struggled to get to 65 points. Somehow managed 75 points in Feb 2018. Now even 75 is useless. 😞


I do not think that would have any impact as no of invites would still remain the same. 

SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. *There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.*


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

That means July with "estimated" 800 invites equals 400 invite per round in the old system which is not far from 300 invites per round, and that's of course if ISCAH estimation is right and it was 800 invites in July. The applicants with EOIs should not rule the possibility that the cut from 190000 to 160000 visas the last year will not actually stop at that this year !

Basically now it is a 75/80 pointers game now. any score lower than that is a dead end. The next phase in my opinion will be pushing for provisional visas before the permenant ones ...


----------



## rahulpop1

vinodsh said:


> I do not think that would have any impact as no of invites would still remain the same.
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. *There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.*


It’s not that simple.. Over the period of one month 80 pointers in the queue will increase. Moreover because of long queue of 75 pointers, people upgrading from 70 to 80 will block the 75 pointers completely. Number of people in the queue is directly proportional to the number of people trying to get higher points to avoid the queue. 
Someone has explained it in detail with example on invitation thread. Please refer that.
I still feel during the initial days, 75 pointers will get invited. God knows what happens next. Only time will tell.


----------



## vinodsh

rahulpop1 said:


> It’s not that simple.. Over the period of one month 80 pointers in the queue will increase. Moreover because of long queue of 75 pointers, people upgrading from 70 to 80 will block the 75 pointers completely. Number of people in the queue is directly proportional to the number of people trying to get higher points to avoid the queue.
> Someone has explained it in detail with example on invitation thread. Please refer that.
> I still feel during the initial days, 75 pointers will get invited. God knows what happens next. Only time will tell.


I see, you have a point.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

*New Documents Uploaded*

Eveninggggg

With being in touch with my Agent and some general chat on here about certain documents needing uploaded etc

Thought id give an update on everything I have uploaded in case it can help anyone.

Too much info for my Signature!

*Initial Submission 20/04/2018*
- Passport
- Birth Certificate
- Drivers Licence

- PTE English Results : Superior
- VET ASSESS Skills Assessment Document
- Form 80
- Form 1221
- Up to date CV

- UK Police Checks 
- 2x Character References
- AU Police Check from my year in Australia

- 3x UK Company Statement Letters from Management
- Payslips/Invoices
- Work Examples from each employment

- 2x AU Company Statement Letters from Management
- Payslips/Invoices
- Work Examples from each employment

*Newly Submitted Documents 24/07/2018*
- 2 New Statement Letters from HR at 2 No. UK Companies (This was because my other letters were on different company headed paper, so wanted to reduce chance of confusion)
- UK Ltd. Company Certificates (Self Employed Proof)
- UK Ltd. Company Tax Returns from 2014 to 2017
- Some P60 Documents from the years ranging from 2008 - 2014

Hopefully with all this information uploaded it can reduce the risk of the dreaded CO Contact.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitmishra04

Been following the forum for a while now. Thanks to all who inform and guide. Special thanks to those who lift sagging spirits and keep showing the light at the end of the tunnel.

As some one mentioned previously, we are lucky enough to have caught the tail end of the current immigration program that seems to be in a bit of a stall now. I am too ignorant to predict what's going to happen, however I choose to be cautiously optimistic about the folks who already have an invite and are playing the waiting game now - hopefully its not Russian roulette!!

I missed the bus in USA - immigration process seems to take forever and getting a PERM approval (one of the initial steps in the PR process for USA) took over 16 months in my case. Coupled with the policy changes meant to keep foreigners / Indians out of the US, it was time to look outside. Canada and Australia seemed the only countries still accepting and processing immigration applications within a reasonable time frame.

Am not able to update my signature still - but the boat sailed in Nov 2017 with IELTS and ACS flagging off concurrently. Had not submitted a work experience on company letterhead / as a statutory disclosure meant had to get it revised. Got the review results late Jan 2018. Submitted EOI - 3 Feb 2018. Buoyed by posts on this forum and others, I was expecting a quick invite. I did get the invite in 2 days - 190 from NSW, but not the elusive 189. Posts on this forum, recommended accepting the 190 which I did. Got the approval to apply for visa by Feb end 2018. Now, I was in a Catch 22 situation - wait for 189 or go ahead with 190.

Thought of playing out the 60 days till the 190 went stale - thankfully, got the 189 invite on 23 Mar. Lodged application on 25 Mar 2018. All documents uploaded and medicals, police clearance et all done by April 4. 

Now what - waiting for the elusive email. Hope I get it before my US visa runs out. Apologies in advance for the long post, but wanted to share my 2 cents in the treasure trove that this thread is.


----------



## shekar.ym

amitmishra04 said:


> Been following the forum for a while now. Thanks to all who inform and guide. Special thanks to those who lift sagging spirits and keep showing the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> As some one mentioned previously, we are lucky enough to have caught the tail end of the current immigration program that seems to be in a bit of a stall now. I am too ignorant to predict what's going to happen, however I choose to be cautiously optimistic about the folks who already have an invite and are playing the waiting game now - hopefully its not Russian roulette!!
> 
> I missed the bus in USA - immigration process seems to take forever and getting a PERM approval (one of the initial steps in the PR process for USA) took over 16 months in my case. Coupled with the policy changes meant to keep foreigners / Indians out of the US, it was time to look outside. Canada and Australia seemed the only countries still accepting and processing immigration applications within a reasonable time frame.
> 
> Am not able to update my signature still - but the boat sailed in Nov 2017 with IELTS and ACS flagging off concurrently. Had not submitted a work experience on company letterhead / as a statutory disclosure meant had to get it revised. Got the review results late Jan 2018. Submitted EOI - 3 Feb 2018. Buoyed by posts on this forum and others, I was expecting a quick invite. I did get the invite in 2 days - 190 from NSW, but not the elusive 189. Posts on this forum, recommended accepting the 190 which I did. Got the approval to apply for visa by Feb end 2018. Now, I was in a Catch 22 situation - wait for 189 or go ahead with 190.
> 
> Thought of playing out the 60 days till the 190 went stale - thankfully, got the 189 invite on 23 Mar. Lodged application on 25 Mar 2018. All documents uploaded and medicals, police clearance et all done by April 4.
> 
> Now what - waiting for the elusive email. Hope I get it before my US visa runs out. Apologies in advance for the long post, but wanted to share my 2 cents in the treasure trove that this thread is.


thanks for sharing and good luck


----------



## kaanixir

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Eveninggggg
> 
> With being in touch with my Agent and some general chat on here about certain documents needing uploaded etc
> 
> Thought id give an update on everything I have uploaded in case it can help anyone.
> 
> Too much info for my Signature!
> 
> *Initial Submission 20/04/2018*
> - Passport
> - Birth Certificate
> - Drivers Licence
> 
> - PTE English Results : Superior
> - VET ASSESS Skills Assessment Document
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Up to date CV
> 
> - UK Police Checks
> - 2x Character References
> - AU Police Check from my year in Australia
> 
> - 3x UK Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> - 2x AU Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> *Newly Submitted Documents 24/07/2018*
> - 2 New Statement Letters from HR at 2 No. UK Companies (This was because my other letters were on different company headed paper, so wanted to reduce chance of confusion)
> - UK Ltd. Company Certificates (Self Employed Proof)
> - UK Ltd. Company Tax Returns from 2014 to 2017
> - Some P60 Documents from the years ranging from 2008 - 2014
> 
> Hopefully with all this information uploaded it can reduce the risk of the dreaded CO Contact.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


no way you're getting a contact with that lot lol


----------



## kevin21

amitmishra04 said:


> Been following the forum for a while now. Thanks to all who inform and guide. Special thanks to those who lift sagging spirits and keep showing the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> As some one mentioned previously, we are lucky enough to have caught the tail end of the current immigration program that seems to be in a bit of a stall now. I am too ignorant to predict what's going to happen, however I choose to be cautiously optimistic about the folks who already have an invite and are playing the waiting game now - hopefully its not Russian roulette!!
> 
> I missed the bus in USA - immigration process seems to take forever and getting a PERM approval (one of the initial steps in the PR process for USA) took over 16 months in my case. Coupled with the policy changes meant to keep foreigners / Indians out of the US, it was time to look outside. Canada and Australia seemed the only countries still accepting and processing immigration applications within a reasonable time frame.
> 
> Am not able to update my signature still - but the boat sailed in Nov 2017 with IELTS and ACS flagging off concurrently. Had not submitted a work experience on company letterhead / as a statutory disclosure meant had to get it revised. Got the review results late Jan 2018. Submitted EOI - 3 Feb 2018. Buoyed by posts on this forum and others, I was expecting a quick invite. I did get the invite in 2 days - 190 from NSW, but not the elusive 189. Posts on this forum, recommended accepting the 190 which I did. Got the approval to apply for visa by Feb end 2018. Now, I was in a Catch 22 situation - wait for 189 or go ahead with 190.
> 
> Thought of playing out the 60 days till the 190 went stale - thankfully, got the 189 invite on 23 Mar. Lodged application on 25 Mar 2018. All documents uploaded and medicals, police clearance et all done by April 4.
> 
> Now what - waiting for the elusive email. Hope I get it before my US visa runs out. Apologies in advance for the long post, but wanted to share my 2 cents in the treasure trove that this thread is.


I am in Orange County, looks like we're neighbors!


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

I've inquired from different people who got immi commencement mail but they said this letter which I have attached below is different. Did anybody amongst you got such a letter. I got this on 19th July and lodged on 1st March.


----------



## msingh1

Dear experts, Please advise if there is another Form or formality that I am still missing and CO might ask it again ?

===

Application lodged - NOV 15 2017 (All docs except Form 80 & Spouse's Health Checks).

--- I wasn't aware of Form 80 and Spouse's HC was delayed because of her travel schedules to another countries---

CO Contact 1 - JAN 29 2018 (asked for Form 80, PCC USA States & FBI for spouse and I --- all done 20 FEB 2018).
CO Contact 2 - MAY 30 2018 (asked for Spouse's pending HC, completed HC on JUN 20 2018).
CO Contact 3 - JUL 20 2018 (asked for Form 815 for Spouse - submitted on JUL 22 2018).

===

Any guess on how long CO will take considering that I am from November backlog ?


----------



## ykhawaja

Shoryuken said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have to upload a passport size picture as well ? I have heard about it but not sure . Is there a section of this. Secondly do I need to provide any salary slips or tax documents . I am not claiming any points for experience and most of my jobs have been at the university and some were unpaid volunteer . Do I mention these jobs in form 80/form 1221 only or I include these jobs in my eoi as well. I thought eoi employment is only for work experience . For most of my casual jobs I’ll have a hard time finding documentation .
> Any chance the CO ask for documents for jobs even though I am not claiming pooints for experience .
> 
> Lastly what is the purpose of form 815 and do we include it or does the CO ask for it ?
> 
> 
> 
> You are informing, elaborating and asking at the sametime, could you please write your exact question that you need answer for
Click to expand...

1) do I need to upload a passport size picture ?
2) do I need to provide tax documents? Claiming no points for experience .
3) do I list all jobs / volunteer I did in form 80 and eoi ?
4) what is dorm 815?

Is this simple enough ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Eveninggggg
> 
> With being in touch with my Agent and some general chat on here about certain documents needing uploaded etc
> 
> Thought id give an update on everything I have uploaded in case it can help anyone.
> 
> Too much info for my Signature!
> 
> *Initial Submission 20/04/2018*
> - Passport
> - Birth Certificate
> - Drivers Licence
> 
> - PTE English Results : Superior
> - VET ASSESS Skills Assessment Document
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Up to date CV
> 
> - UK Police Checks
> - 2x Character References
> - AU Police Check from my year in Australia
> 
> - 3x UK Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> - 2x AU Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> *Newly Submitted Documents 24/07/2018*
> - 2 New Statement Letters from HR at 2 No. UK Companies (This was because my other letters were on different company headed paper, so wanted to reduce chance of confusion)
> - UK Ltd. Company Certificates (Self Employed Proof)
> - UK Ltd. Company Tax Returns from 2014 to 2017
> - Some P60 Documents from the years ranging from 2008 - 2014
> 
> Hopefully with all this information uploaded it can reduce the risk of the dreaded CO Contact.


Thanks for updating again, that looks thorough! Hope you get a positive outcome soon.



amitmishra04 said:


> Been following the forum for a while now. Thanks to all who inform and guide. Special thanks to those who lift sagging spirits and keep showing the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> As some one mentioned previously, we are lucky enough to have caught the tail end of the current immigration program that seems to be in a bit of a stall now. I am too ignorant to predict what's going to happen, however I choose to be cautiously optimistic about the folks who already have an invite and are playing the waiting game now - hopefully its not Russian roulette!!
> 
> I missed the bus in USA - immigration process seems to take forever and getting a PERM approval (one of the initial steps in the PR process for USA) took over 16 months in my case. Coupled with the policy changes meant to keep foreigners / Indians out of the US, it was time to look outside. Canada and Australia seemed the only countries still accepting and processing immigration applications within a reasonable time frame.
> 
> Am not able to update my signature still - but the boat sailed in Nov 2017 with IELTS and ACS flagging off concurrently. Had not submitted a work experience on company letterhead / as a statutory disclosure meant had to get it revised. Got the review results late Jan 2018. Submitted EOI - 3 Feb 2018. Buoyed by posts on this forum and others, I was expecting a quick invite. I did get the invite in 2 days - 190 from NSW, but not the elusive 189. Posts on this forum, recommended accepting the 190 which I did. Got the approval to apply for visa by Feb end 2018. Now, I was in a Catch 22 situation - wait for 189 or go ahead with 190.
> 
> Thought of playing out the 60 days till the 190 went stale - thankfully, got the 189 invite on 23 Mar. Lodged application on 25 Mar 2018. All documents uploaded and medicals, police clearance et all done by April 4.
> 
> Now what - waiting for the elusive email. Hope I get it before my US visa runs out. Apologies in advance for the long post, but wanted to share my 2 cents in the treasure trove that this thread is.


A lot of us are productive members of society, engaged at work, in the community, and with our loved ones - so it's easy to get deflated when we can't fit the various permanent immigration hoops that countries have. 

I have friends with great careers doing very exciting work who have not been able to get a positive skills assessment cause of the rigidness of the anzsco system. But they shouldn't feel bad - easier said than done I guess. 

Thanks for sharing and all the best! 



ykhawaja said:


> Shoryuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have to upload a passport size picture as well ? I have heard about it but not sure . Is there a section of this. Secondly do I need to provide any salary slips or tax documents . I am not claiming any points for experience and most of my jobs have been at the university and some were unpaid volunteer . Do I mention these jobs in form 80/form 1221 only or I include these jobs in my eoi as well. I thought eoi employment is only for work experience . For most of my casual jobs I’ll have a hard time finding documentation .
> Any chance the CO ask for documents for jobs even though I am not claiming pooints for experience .
> 
> Lastly what is the purpose of form 815 and do we include it or does the CO ask for it ?
> 
> 
> 
> You are informing, elaborating and asking at the sametime, could you please write your exact question that you need answer for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) do I need to upload a passport size picture ?
> 2) do I need to provide tax documents? Claiming no points for experience .
> 3) do I list all jobs / volunteer I did in form 80 and eoi ?
> 4) what is dorm 815?
> 
> Is this simple enough ?
Click to expand...

Much easier. 

1 - nope

2 - if the experience was used to calculate whether you are skilled, I would provide all evidence recommended by DHA for that work, even if I'm not claiming points for it. 

3 - form 80 defines work as all activity paid and unpaid, so I listed volunteer gig's too. EOI I didn't. 

4 - a Google search tells me it's a health undertaking form if you have TB, I wouldn't fill it in unless asked by my CO.


----------



## andreyx108b

ykhawaja said:


> 1) do I need to upload a passport size picture ?
> 2) do I need to provide tax documents? Claiming no points for experience .
> 3) do I list all jobs / volunteer I did in form 80 and eoi ?
> 4) what is dorm 815?
> 
> Is this simple enough ?


1. No
2. No. 
3. Yes 
4. When there are some health concerns/questions this form is sometimes requested.


----------



## rahulpop1

The day has started and hopefully the waiting game will end today with the sweet dish called Grant. 🤞🏼
It’s Wednesday though and we all know how slow it usual is. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

rahulpop1 said:


> The day has started and hopefully the waiting game will end today with the sweet dish called Grant. 🤞🏼
> It’s Wednesday though and we all know how slow it usual is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



2 grants reported for today - 7th March & 14th March (South africa & Philippines)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

vinodsh said:


> I do not think that would have any impact as no of invites would still remain the same.
> 
> 
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. *There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.*




Hi vinodsh! Did you get the CO contact today? I just saw an update from the same username on immitracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodsh

Yes i did. They asked for form80, birth certificate (despite passport, Pan card and Aadhar card) and updated letter from employer with contact details of the person writing the letter. 

Lodged - 8 March
CO contact - 25 July


----------



## vinodsh

I am working on form80 and updated letter but not sure what needs to be done for birth certificate as i do not have one and availaible documents like Aadhar, PAn and passport, i have already submiited. 

Any suggestions for birth certificate?


----------



## NB

vinodsh said:


> I am working on form80 and updated letter but not sure what needs to be done for birth certificate as i do not have one and availaible documents like Aadhar, PAn and passport, i have already submiited.
> 
> Any suggestions for birth certificate?


Class X or XII marksheet ?

Cheers


----------



## expat_user_25

vinodsh said:


> Yes i did. They asked for form80, birth certificate (despite passport, Pan card and Aadhar card) and updated letter from employer with contact details of the person writing the letter.
> 
> Lodged - 8 March
> CO contact - 25 July




So weird! ☹ Passport, Pan card and Aadhar card are more than sufficient for birth date evidence.. Unnecessary delay...
Was there no contact information in the employment letter that you submitted?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaaan98765

Hello Expats,

Sorry if this sounds a bit off topic, but any clue will really help.

I am an onshore applicant and am staying here for more than 3 years. I have lodged my application in March and still waiting for grant.

I am planning to apply for tax returns for the year 2017-2018. Now what will be my medicare levy eligibility. Am I fully eligible or am I eligible for levy only till March. Also was does full and half excemption mean.?

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## NB

expat_user_25 said:


> So weird! ☹ Passport, Pan card and Aadhar card are more than sufficient for birth date evidence.. Unnecessary delay...
> Was there no contact information in the employment letter that you submitted?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always maintained that the applicants should try to submit the birth certificate as far as possible 
Only if they fail all attempts, should they go for substitute 

But some members have been misleading them into false sense of security by saying that it is not required

It’s high time members added such members to their ignore list as I have done

Cheers


----------



## parthiban

black_swift said:


> Guys, so happy to announce that I received a grant for myself, spouse and kid. No CO contact.
> 
> Hope those who are waiting for their grants receive it soon.
> 
> Occupation : Developer Programmer
> Lodgement Date : 28-Feb-2018
> Grant Date : 23-Jul-2018


Congrats bro. Enjoy the dream come true moment


----------



## vinodsh

expat_user_25 said:


> So weird! ☹ Passport, Pan card and Aadhar card are more than sufficient for birth date evidence.. Unnecessary delay...
> Was there no contact information in the employment letter that you submitted?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was on company letter head and had comapny registered office numbers. Not sure if CO was able to reach our department from that no.


----------



## vinodsh

newbienz said:


> Class X or XII marksheet ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Will do that.


----------



## NB

vinodsh said:


> Thanks Will do that.


Make sure that your name, birth date, parents name , if mentioned are all correct to the last dot

Cheers


----------



## vinodsh

newbienz said:


> Make sure that your name, birth date, parents name , if mentioned are all correct to the last dot
> 
> Cheers


Glad that you mentioned this because my name does not have my surname in the 10th and 12th certificate and same goes for my fahter name. I think i need alternative then. any help there?


----------



## NB

vinodsh said:


> Glad that you mentioned this because my name does not have my surname in the 10th and 12th certificate and same goes for my fahter name. I think i need alternative then. any help there?


Absolutely no chance of getting a birth certificate?
Have you really explored all the avenues including the greasing ?

My parents are in their 60s , the hospitals they were born in, closed down, but I am still,trying for their BC 
Cheers


----------



## SG

black_swift said:


> Guys, so happy to announce that I received a grant for myself, spouse and kid. No CO contact.
> 
> Hope those who are waiting for their grants receive it soon.
> 
> Occupation : Developer Programmer
> Lodgement Date : 28-Feb-2018
> Grant Date : 23-Jul-2018



Congratulations!


----------



## GUNBUN

vinodsh said:


> Glad that you mentioned this because my name does not have my surname in the 10th and 12th certificate and same goes for my fahter name. I think i need alternative then. any help there?


Nowadays, most of the Municipal Corporations in India are issuing birth certificate within a week or so provided your birth is registered in their records.

I got my birth certificate (born 1980's) in 7-10 days from my home town including my name correction.

Most of the times Indian applicants have an apprehension that this process is difficult and they give up before trying.

Even if your birth is not registered, they have provision to issue birth certificate with some additional formalities.


----------



## puppeye

The announcement says the number of invitation would remain the same. However, if they maintain 800 invites per month, that would mean 9600 invites in this entire PY which is not consistent with their projection, a monthly round of 1600 seems to make more sense (1600 x 12 = 19200).


----------



## ausdream99

GUNBUN said:


> Nowadays, most of the Municipal Corporations in India are issuing birth certificate within a week or so provided your birth is registered in their records.
> 
> I got my birth certificate (born 1980's) in 7-10 days from my home town including my name correction.
> 
> Most of the times Indian applicants have an apprehension that this process is difficult and they give up before trying.
> 
> Even if your birth is not registered, they have provision to issue birth certificate with some additional formalities.


I'm in a similar boat. I have lodged my visa in May. I never had the birth certificate and never needed one. As I was seeing more and more people getting asked birth certificate I proactively checked with the municipality and found that my DOB is different from what I have in all other documents. I'm really scared and not sure what to do. There seems to be no other option other than changing all based on the birth certificate but is late in the game as I have already given all documents and lodged visa.

Any ideas is appreciated. In what scenario will CO accept the alternate proofs other than BC?


----------



## nikhiltvm

Hi all,

CO contacted today! Requested for form 80.

Engineering Technologist (233914)
Lodgement date: 12th March 2018 (75 points - 189 category)
CO contact date: 25th July 2018 (136 days)


----------



## GUNBUN

ausdream99 said:


> I'm in a similar boat. I have lodged my visa in May. I never had the birth certificate and never needed one. As I was seeing more and more people getting asked birth certificate I proactively checked with the municipality and found that my DOB is different from what I have in all other documents. I'm really scared and not sure what to do. There seems to be no other option other than changing all based on the birth certificate but is late in the game as I have already given all documents and lodged visa.
> 
> Any ideas is appreciated. In what scenario will CO accept the alternate proofs other than BC?


At the moment, there exist only two famous proofs to support DOB claim : Birth Certificate or 10th/12th Marksheets. 

unfortunately, the date registered in Municipal Corporation register is uneditable. 

In your case, if DOB in 10th Marksheet is uniform all across then it's ok. Just wait & watch & pray that CO do not ask BC.


----------



## andreyx108b

nikhiltvm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO contacted today! Requested for form 80.
> 
> Engineering Technologist (233914)
> Lodgement date: 12th March 2018 (75 points - 189 category)
> CO contact date: 25th July 2018 (136 days)


Good luck!


----------



## andreyx108b

puppeye said:


> The announcement says the number of invitation would remain the same. However, if they maintain 800 invites per month, that would mean 9600 invites in this entire PY which is not consistent with their projection, a monthly round of 1600 seems to make more sense (1600 x 12 = 19200).


I reckon, the quota does not to be fulfiled completly, it is the maximum and there is no minimum.


----------



## ausdream99

GUNBUN said:


> At the moment, there exist only two famous proofs to support DOB claim : Birth Certificate or 10th/12th Marksheets.
> 
> unfortunately, the date registered in Municipal Corporation register is uneditable.
> 
> In your case, if DOB in 10th Marksheet is uniform all across then it's ok. Just wait & watch & pray that CO do not ask BC.


Thanks for the reply. I see a lot of people giving the statutory declaration saying they don't have the birth certificate and according to law anybody born before 1989 in India can use school leaving certificate as an alternative, In my case, I don't have a birth certificate even though I enquired in the municipality. Will that help?


----------



## andreyx108b

ausdream99 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I see a lot of people giving the statutory declaration saying they don't have the birth certificate and according to law anybody born before 1989 in India can use school leaving certificate as an alternative, In my case, I don't have a birth certificate even though I enquired in the municipality. Will that help?


i didn't come accross SD instead of DB, maybe somewhere i've heard of it, but it is highly non-standard.

It is BC or 10th certificate...


----------



## GUNBUN

ausdream99 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I see a lot of people giving the statutory declaration saying they don't have the birth certificate and according to law anybody born before 1989 in India can use school leaving certificate as an alternative, In my case, I don't have a birth certificate even though I enquired in the municipality. Will that help?


If you have given 10th marksheet, do not submit this kind of self declaration.

Non-Availability of Birth Certificate (NABC) is actually an official statement stating that the birth records of a particular person is not available. Only the concerned municipality office of applicant’s place of of birth has the legal right to issue such letter.

At the moment do not draw CO's attention towards your DOB proof by submitting such self declaration "I don't have birth certificate" , this will appear as an excuse.


----------



## vasuanish85

ssvk2018 said:


> oops.. this is something very confusing, because the family name comes first and often family name=fathers name and we end up like this. i have faced this multiple times while uploading documents. was about to upload in wrong section... you need to cross check each time you do something. now I'm afraid you have to wait for CO to contact you. experts can give better advice...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response. Let me post this as a separate thread and hope for other experts to weigh in.


----------



## MegaRiya

Hey... got my grant today 🙂 
Thank u guys for all ur inputs....

Code: software engineer 
Lodgement date: 10-Mar-2018 
Direct Grant : 25-July-2018
IED: 12-March-2019 ( based on medical test date)


----------



## Shoryuken

SBI , GOI offices coached Indians are really good with documents.They like to play cover drives like like SRT but then Glenn Mcgrath like DoHA, mentions this:

"When you apply for visa send a document only once,even if you are using it as evidence as evidence for more than on criterion"


----------



## ssvk2018

MegaRiya said:


> Hey... got my grant today 🙂
> Thank u guys for all ur inputs....
> 
> Code: software engineer
> Lodgement date: 10-Mar-2018
> Direct Grant : 25-July-2018
> IED: 12-March-2019 ( based on medical test date)


congrats!!

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> The day has started and hopefully the waiting game will end today with the sweet dish called Grant. 🤞🏼
> It’s Wednesday though and we all know how slow it usual is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wednesday is officially half day for DIBP (as per their google page) :

Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Address: 70 Franklin St, Adelaide SA 5000, Australia

Hours:
*Wednesday 9AM–1PM*
Thursday	9AM–4PM
Friday	9AM–4PM
Saturday	Closed
Sunday	Closed
Monday	9AM–4PM
Tuesday	9AM–4PM


The good thing for March applicants is that lately they are seeing CO contacts now...

For 5th Jan applicant like me, today it is 201 days of waiting and first month barsi/terahvi/commemoration of Immi Assessment commence mail received on 27th Jun Wed.


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Wednesday is officially half day for DIBP (as per their google page) :
> 
> 
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Address: 70 Franklin St, Adelaide SA 5000, Australia
> 
> 
> 
> Hours:
> 
> *Wednesday 9AM–1PM*
> 
> Thursday9AM–4PM
> 
> Friday9AM–4PM
> 
> SaturdayClosed
> 
> SundayClosed
> 
> Monday9AM–4PM
> 
> Tuesday9AM–4PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing for March applicants is that lately they are seeing CO contacts now...
> 
> 
> 
> For 5th Jan applicant like me, today it is 201 days of waiting and first month barsi/terahvi/commemoration of Immi Assessment commence mail received on 27th Jun Wed.




Oops. And I was still waiting for the golden email.
Thanks GunBun.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

GUNBUN said:


> Wednesday is officially half day for DIBP (as per their google page) :
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Address: 70 Franklin St, Adelaide SA 5000, Australia
> 
> Hours:
> *Wednesday 9AM–1PM*
> Thursday	9AM–4PM
> Friday	9AM–4PM
> Saturday	Closed
> Sunday	Closed
> Monday	9AM–4PM
> Tuesday	9AM–4PM


Those are public contact hours, not working hours.


----------



## rahulpop1

kaju said:


> Those are public contact hours, not working hours.




A ray of hope for next half an hour. 🧐🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

kaju said:


> Those are public contact hours, not working hours.


LOL 

As per same Google page reviews given by 6 people who went there to meet dibp officials had pathetic experience. They rated it 1* ( probably there is no way to rate below this.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

rahulpop1 said:


> A ray of hope for next half an hour. 🧐🤞🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i need a cure for this heartburn.!

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

ssvk2018 said:


> i need a cure for this heartburn.!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk




We will have to live with it. It’s painful.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



MegaRiya said:


> Hey... got my grant today 🙂
> Thank u guys for all ur inputs....
> 
> Code: software engineer
> Lodgement date: 10-Mar-2018
> Direct Grant : 25-July-2018
> IED: 12-March-2019 ( based on medical test date)


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes for the public call centre.
We know COs work far less than these hours 



kaju said:


> Those are public contact hours, not working hours.


----------



## JithuBi

MegaRiya said:


> Hey... got my grant today 🙂
> Thank u guys for all ur inputs....
> 
> Code: software engineer
> Lodgement date: 10-Mar-2018
> Direct Grant : 25-July-2018
> IED: 12-March-2019 ( based on medical test date)


Congrats... If you dont mind, could you please tell us what all documents you uploaded?


----------



## ausmate1122

*PR Granted sc 189*

HI All, 

I am glad to let you all know that my wife and I received the PR Grants today. I have always been a silent spectator on the forum. Reading posts on this forum has helped ease my anxieties while waiting for the grant.

My time lines are as follows : 

PTE : 1st attempt : 90 , 15 dec 2017
ACS : 10 points : 20 feb 2018
EOI 20 feb : 75 points
Invite : 7th March 2018
Lodgement Date : 15th March 2018
Grant Date : 25th JUly 2018
IED : March 2018


----------



## GUNBUN

MegaRiya said:


> Hey... got my grant today 🙂
> Thank u guys for all ur inputs....
> 
> Code: software engineer
> Lodgement date: 10-Mar-2018
> Direct Grant : 25-July-2018
> IED: 12-March-2019 ( based on medical test date)


LOL, congratulations....2 days back you were asking GUNBUN/Rahulpop1 to predict for you 

May I ask you do a favor for both of us now...and predict our grants


----------



## internationalcanuck

Wow congratulations...they're speeding through March.

BTW I think for your IED, you mean March 2019, not March 2018.



ausmate1122 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am glad to let you all know that my wife and I received the PR Grants today. I have always been a silent spectator on the forum. Reading posts on this forum has helped ease my anxieties while waiting for the grant.
> 
> My time lines are as follows :
> 
> PTE : 1st attempt : 90 , 15 dec 2017
> ACS : 10 points : 20 feb 2018
> EOI 20 feb : 75 points
> Invite : 7th March 2018
> Lodgement Date : 15th March 2018
> Grant Date : 25th JUly 2018
> IED : March 2018


----------



## ausmate1122

internationalcanuck said:


> Wow congratulations...they're speeding through March.
> 
> BTW I think for your IED, you mean March 2019, not March 2018.


Yes, March 2019 , I am also Offshore India.


----------



## aswin4PR

ssvk2018 said:


> i need a cure for this heartburn.!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


We need to wait hopefully a week or two.. As you can see its only first half of the moth considered as of now. For offshore india.. Thats how its going through all these months...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> i need a cure for this heartburn.!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Johnnie Walker is the way to go

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> Johnnie Walker is the way to go
> 
> Cheers


haha! i don't drink 
I was just fine going on with my life till the CO contacted for health declaration.. grr. now I'm constantly refreshing my mailbox 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> Johnnie Walker is the way to go
> 
> Cheers


These options help to overcome situations like breakup with girlfriend, or failed in engineering exams or fight with wife,etc....

How can we explain you newbienz, the pain of waiting over 6.5 months...such words are not yet there in oxford,cambridge or webster dictionary...to describe this feeling


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> These options help to overcome situations like breakup with girlfriend, or failed in engineering exams or fight with wife,etc....
> 
> How can we explain you newbienz, the pain of waiting over 6.5 months...such words are not yet there in oxford,cambridge or webster dictionary...to describe this feeling


The best thing is to look at the wait is that there are some who wait longer, wait way longer the the extend of 24 months... applicants from Russia, Syria etc, they wait for a long time. 90% get cleared within 12 months in case of Indian applicants, you are not far off.


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> LOL, congratulations....2 days back you were asking GUNBUN/Rahulpop1 to predict for you
> 
> May I ask you do a favor for both of us now...and predict our grants


So what do you think the trend is now? I can see grants for 15th March lodgers...so does this mean from next week, they will pick from 15th - 31st March...and then in the 2nd Week of August pick from 1-15 April?


----------



## internationalcanuck

It's there a website where we can all lodge our bets?

I'm thinking they will switch back to some dec./jan. applications, there's been a very strong several days of march grants. That's just an opinion, anything could happen!



swatee25 said:


> So what do you think the trend is now? I can see grants for 15th March lodgers...so does this mean from next week, they will pick from 15th - 31st March...and then in the 2nd Week of August pick from 1-15 April?


----------



## NB

internationalcanuck said:


> It's there a website where we can all lodge our bets?
> 
> I'm thinking they will switch back to some dec./jan. applications, there's been a very strong several days of march grants. That's just an opinion, anything could happen!


India is going to legalise betting soon

Then we can all start placing bets

I can design the software on 10% cut 

Cheers


----------



## swatee25

internationalcanuck said:


> It's there a website where we can all lodge our bets?
> 
> I'm thinking they will switch back to some dec./jan. applications, there's been a very strong several days of march grants. That's just an opinion, anything could happen!


I hope we all get the grants soon....in the morning I realised that I have lodged on 7th May and not 2nd May 

So, want to really know the trend and make peace with it


----------



## Duncanwl1991

Congrats to all those getting Grants!

Random thought today....

With the IED set after the VISA Grant...

When you arrive in Australia at Customs etc... 

Does anyone know what the protocol is?
Are you pulled to the side and interviewed, do you have to pee in a cup to prove you were not partying too hard on the plane etc etc

Or is it literally a get off the plane and roam free like a wee cow in a field of grass?!


----------



## internationalcanuck

The trend is if you think there is a trend...then there is no trend...it's the opposite of whatever you think/hope :violin::croc::faint:



swatee25 said:


> I hope we all get the grants soon....in the morning I realised that I have lodged on 7th May and not 2nd May
> 
> So, want to really know the trend and make peace with it


----------



## Shoryuken

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Congrats to all those getting Grants!
> 
> Random thought today....
> 
> With the IED set after the VISA Grant...
> 
> When you arrive in Australia at Customs etc...
> 
> Does anyone know what the protocol is?
> Are you pulled to the side and interviewed, do you have to pee in a cup to prove you were not partying too hard on the plane etc etc
> 
> Or is it literally a get off the plane and roam free like a wee cow in a field of grass?!


Just follow any Indian couple with single kid or an Asian couple carrying many printouts in folders.you will do fine.Please don't follow any asian with a red flag or you will end up having a city tour.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hilarious! :rofl::rofl:



Shoryuken said:


> Just follow any Indian couple with single kid or an Asian couple carrying many printouts in folders.you will do fine.Please don't follow any asian with a red flag or you will end up having a city tour.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Can anybody help me ? anybody received email with subject " Acknowledgement of document(s) or information received for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa application". Is there nobody out there?


----------



## GUNBUN

swatee25 said:


> So what do you think the trend is now? I can see grants for 15th March lodgers...so does this mean from next week, they will pick from 15th - 31st March...and then in the 2nd Week of August pick from 1-15 April?


Yes, why not? anything is possible these days. DIBP may start April grants soon.....and probably then this process will become blue whale game.

1st stage - you clear ACS assessment & become happy.

2nd stage - you clear PTE with 79+ & it's like you have won half of the world.

3rd stage - you receive invite & it's like you are Ek Din ka CM (Nayak movie types)

4th stage - you pay visa fees in Jan-18/frontload all docs & start watching youtube videos of best places in Australia.

5th stage - you create account in expatforum/Immitracker & eligible for giving advices in Godman style.

6th stage - you get Immi assessment commence mail & it's like you are still in the game.

7th stage - you get CO contact. you submit docs & think Mera no. kab aayega.

8th stage - they start Feb grants, you are still OK...they will switch back to Jan.

9th stage - they start March grants, you are tense....& make himself fool with #AugustBatch 

10th stage - they start April grants.....and then GUNBUN jumps from 10th floor.

Next day - Moderator takes over GUNBUN's account and posts the message - PR Granted for Late GUNBUN

Next day this becomes headlines & Mr.Dutton clarifies...huh..processing time was 8-11 months :clap2:


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think the trend is now? I can see grants for 15th March lodgers...so does this mean from next week, they will pick from 15th - 31st March...and then in the 2nd Week of August pick from 1-15 April?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, why not? anything is possible these days. DIBP may start April grants soon.....and probably then this process will become blue whale game.
> 
> 1st stage - you clear ACS assessment & become happy.
> 
> 2nd stage - you clear PTE with 79+ & it's like you have won half of the world.
> 
> 3rd stage - you receive invite & it's like you are Ek Din ka CM (Nayak movie types)
> 
> 4th stage - you pay visa fees in Jan-18/frontload all docs & start watching youtube videos of best places in Australia.
> 
> 5th stage - you create account in expatforum/Immitracker & eligible for giving advices in Godman style.
> 
> 6th stage - you get Immi assessment commence mail & it's like you are still in the game.
> 
> 7th stage - you get CO contact. you submit docs & think Mera no. kab aayega.
> 
> 8th stage - they start Feb grants, you are still OK...they will switch back to Jan.
> 
> 9th stage - they start March grants, you are tense....& make himself fool with #AugustBatch
> 
> 10th stage - they start April grants.....and then GUNBUN jumps from 10th floor.
> 
> Next day - Moderator takes over GUNBUN's account and posts the message - PR Granted for Late GUNBUN
> 
> Next day this becomes headlines & Mr.Dutton clarifies...huh..processing time was 8-11 months
Click to expand...

No match to your funny side. I know for sure you will get your grant before July ends. You have our blessings...


----------



## ssvk2018

GUNBUN said:


> Yes, why not? anything is possible these days. DIBP may start April grants soon.....and probably then this process will become blue whale game.
> 
> 1st stage - you clear ACS assessment & become happy.
> 
> 2nd stage - you clear PTE with 79+ & it's like you have won half of the world.
> 
> 3rd stage - you receive invite & it's like you are Ek Din ka CM (Nayak movie types)
> 
> 4th stage - you pay visa fees in Jan-18/frontload all docs & start watching youtube videos of best places in Australia.
> 
> 5th stage - you create account in expatforum/Immitracker & eligible for giving advices in Godman style.
> 
> 6th stage - you get Immi assessment commence mail & it's like you are still in the game.
> 
> 7th stage - you get CO contact. you submit docs & think Mera no. kab aayega.
> 
> 8th stage - they start Feb grants, you are still OK...they will switch back to Jan.
> 
> 9th stage - they start March grants, you are tense....& make himself fool with #AugustBatch
> 
> 10th stage - they start April grants.....and then GUNBUN jumps from 10th floor.
> 
> Next day - Moderator takes over GUNBUN's account and posts the message - PR Granted for Late GUNBUN
> 
> Next day this becomes headlines & Mr.Dutton clarifies...huh..processing time was 8-11 months :clap2:


 blue whale 🤣

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Can anybody help me ? anybody received email with subject " Acknowledgement of document(s) or information received for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa application". Is there nobody out there?


I didn't receive this email.In my humble opinion, if there is no action item/attention item listed for you on the email,it probably means nothing important ,FYI only or simply a mail server error.


----------



## MegaRiya

GUNBUN said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... got my grant today 🙂
> Thank u guys for all ur inputs....
> 
> Code: software engineer
> Lodgement date: 10-Mar-2018
> Direct Grant : 25-July-2018
> IED: 12-March-2019 ( based on medical test date)
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, congratulations....2 days back you were asking GUNBUN/Rahulpop1 to predict for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask you do a favor for both of us now...and predict our grants
Click to expand...


Hahaha true.... Thank you Gunbun. 
Predictions + positive mind+ luck = Grant


----------



## Shoryuken

swatee25 said:


> I hope we all get the grants soon....in the morning I realised that I have lodged on 7th May and not 2nd May
> 
> So, want to really know the trend and make peace with it


With reference to your signature,Did you complete medical tests after visa lodge ?


----------



## andreyx108b

swatee25 said:


> No match to your funny side. I know for sure you will get your grant before July ends. You have our blessings...


All of us!


----------



## swatee25

Shoryuken said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we all get the grants soon....in the morning I realised that I have lodged on 7th May and not 2nd May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, want to really know the trend and make peace with it
> 
> 
> 
> With reference to your signature,Did you complete medical tests after visa lodge ?
Click to expand...

Yes, as you can see, it was done on 25th May. I had my appointment on 18th May and the results were uploaded on 25th May.


----------



## GUNBUN

swatee25 said:


> No match to your funny side. I know for sure you will get your grant before July ends. You have our blessings...


Today is the best day for March applicants....8 reported in tracker so far...27% March cleared....super speed.


----------



## kaanixir

8 grants and 10 CO contacts. Super nice.


----------



## Shoryuken

swatee25 said:


> Yes, as you can see, it was done on 25th May. I had my appointment on 18th May and the results were uploaded on 25th May.


So you created HAP ID earlier than 7th May but medicals were done later.


----------



## Shoryuken

kaanixir said:


> 8 grants and 10 CO contacts. Super nice.


10 CO contacts? I cant see this
Any ways nice trend of 8 grants.
Looking forward to Aug


----------



## swatee25

Shoryuken said:


> So you created HAP ID earlier than 7th May but medicals were done later.


I created the HAP ID after I paid the visa fee. I guess after 1st July, it is mandated to complete pcc and medicals before paying visa fees. When I lodged, HAP ID was generated once I paid the visa fee.


----------



## andyrent

vinodsh said:


> Yes i did. They asked for form80, birth certificate (despite passport, Pan card and Aadhar card) and updated letter from employer with contact details of the person writing the letter.
> 
> Lodged - 8 March
> CO contact - 25 July


I too was asked for the same, despite me submitting Indian High Commission Birth Certificate, Passport

After CO contact I have uploaded:
> PAN
> AADhar 
> Singapore Employment PAss
> reuploaded Passport 
> reuploaded the birth certificate from Indian High commission 

- my original birth certificate was in Hindi so I did not translate and upload that.


----------



## kaanixir

Shoryuken said:


> 10 CO contacts? I cant see this
> Any ways nice trend of 8 grants.
> Looking forward to Aug


yes sry, I was checking the 'last updated' column. It seems to be 3 contacts and 8 grants. 
But 10 people updated their CO contact status within last 24 hours and they're contacts from this week. :ranger:


----------



## andreyx108b

kaanixir said:


> 8 grants and 10 CO contacts. Super nice.


Not a bad day, huh... back in the days that was an average day.


----------



## andreyx108b

andyrent said:


> I too was asked for the same, despite me submitting Indian High Commission Birth Certificate, Passport
> 
> After CO contact I have uploaded:
> > PAN
> > AADhar
> > Singapore Employment PAss
> > reuploaded Passport
> > reuploaded the birth certificate from Indian High commission
> 
> - my original birth certificate was in Hindi so I did not translate and upload that.


You need to translate and upload it. The rest will not be needed.


----------



## andreyx108b

on a positive note, less rounds and less ITAs will result in quicker visa grants soon or later. For those will pass the hurdle ofITA, will enjoy quick grants hopefully.


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> Today is the best day for March applicants....8 reported in tracker so far...27% March cleared....super speed.


it will pick up further, you will see.


----------



## SunV

andreyx108b said:


> on a positive note, less rounds and less ITAs will result in quicker visa grants soon or later. For those will pass the hurdle ofITA, will enjoy quick grants hopefully.


I highly doubt that because we are not considering the NZ applications in the system.

"Skilled Independent (subclass 189) (New Zealand) stream" and their wait time is almost same as "Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream".

189 Skilled - Independent	Points-tested	8 months	10 months
189 Skilled - Independent	New Zealand	10 months	11 months

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## wahajmeer

ausmate1122 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am glad to let you all know that my wife and I received the PR Grants today. I have always been a silent spectator on the forum. Reading posts on this forum has helped ease my anxieties while waiting for the grant.
> 
> My time lines are as follows :
> 
> PTE : 1st attempt : 90 , 15 dec 2017
> ACS : 10 points : 20 feb 2018
> EOI 20 feb : 75 points
> Invite : 7th March 2018
> Lodgement Date : 15th March 2018
> Grant Date : 25th JUly 2018
> IED : March 2018


Congratulations mate,

All the best for the move.

I got invited on 7th March too, I waited until i got my PCC and ended up applying on 2nd April. Now that I think about it, I could have potentially had the visa if I applied on time.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## MegaRiya

The usual question post granted..
Pls let me know which thread I should follow now after granted to plan other things ...


----------



## NB

MegaRiya said:


> The usual question post granted..
> Pls let me know which thread I should follow now after granted to plan other things ...


Life in Australia section of the forum 

Cheers


----------



## gerty

Hey guys..I got grant notification mails today for myself,spouse and kids.I actually had to let it sink in before updating here..I feel so light now..it was a long wait though...
cant remember all timelines now but see below:
Ielts result and acs assessment result:sometime in nov '17
PTE result:16th oct
Updated Eoi: 16th nov with 75points
ITA: 17th nov
Applied:30th november 17
Co contact: 1st June 18
Grant: 25th july


----------



## ssvk2018

gerty said:


> Hey guys..I got grant notification mails today for myself,spouse and kids.I actually had to let it sink in before updating here..I feel so light now..it was a long wait though...
> cant remember all timelines now but see below:
> Ielts result and acs assessment result:sometime in nov '17
> PTE result:16th oct
> Updated Eoi: 16th nov with 75points
> ITA: 17th nov
> Applied:30th november 17
> Co contact: 1st June 18
> Grant: 25th july


Congrats!! Could you please let me know what was the CO contact for?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

gerty said:


> Hey guys..I got grant notification mails today for myself,spouse and kids.I actually had to let it sink in before updating here..I feel so light now..it was a long wait though...
> cant remember all timelines now but see below:
> Ielts result and acs assessment result:sometime in nov '17
> PTE result:16th oct
> Updated Eoi: 16th nov with 75points
> ITA: 17th nov
> Applied:30th november 17
> Co contact: 1st June 18
> Grant: 25th july


Almost 8 months after visa lodge; that's rough but finally over. Congrats mate, and good luck in your future ...


----------



## gerty

Thanks everyone..co contact was for spouse transcript of uni results as part of proof of English proficiency(partner point was not claimed).


----------



## gerty

Assessment results recieved sometime in September I meant to


----------



## rahulshyam79

gerty said:


> Hey guys..I got grant notification mails today for myself,spouse and kids.I actually had to let it sink in before updating here..I feel so light now..it was a long wait though...
> cant remember all timelines now but see below:
> Ielts result and acs assessment result:sometime in nov '17
> PTE result:16th oct
> Updated Eoi: 16th nov with 75points
> ITA: 17th nov
> Applied:30th november 17
> Co contact: 1st June 18
> Grant: 25th july




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

ausmate1122 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am glad to let you all know that my wife and I received the PR Grants today. I have always been a silent spectator on the forum. Reading posts on this forum has helped ease my anxieties while waiting for the grant.
> 
> My time lines are as follows :
> 
> PTE : 1st attempt : 90 , 15 dec 2017
> ACS : 10 points : 20 feb 2018
> EOI 20 feb : 75 points
> Invite : 7th March 2018
> Lodgement Date : 15th March 2018
> Grant Date : 25th JUly 2018
> IED : March 2018



congrats and good luck


----------



## expat_user_25

gerty said:


> Hey guys..I got grant notification mails today for myself,spouse and kids.I actually had to let it sink in before updating here..I feel so light now..it was a long wait though...
> cant remember all timelines now but see below:
> Ielts result and acs assessment result:sometime in nov '17
> PTE result:16th oct
> Updated Eoi: 16th nov with 75points
> ITA: 17th nov
> Applied:30th november 17
> Co contact: 1st June 18
> Grant: 25th july




Wow! Congratulations.. Super long wait comes to an end.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinpu

Congratulations to everyone who got grants yesterday. DHA certainly seems to be very inclined to ignore Jan-2018 lodgements and move onto approving Feb, March cases. Strange are the ways of this organization.


----------



## andreyx108b

Hopefully today will be a good day!


----------



## expat_user_25

vinpu said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got grants yesterday. DHA certainly seems to be very inclined to ignore Jan-2018 lodgements and move onto approving Feb, March cases. Strange are the ways of this organization.




Yeah agreed.. Ideally people from Jan and Feb lodgment date and who got contacted by CO in may/june, and who received commencement email, should receive their grant before new applications are picked up from March.. 

I can feel their waiting pain. Good luck fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

It's Thursday, let's hope they keep up the pace.. 🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> It's Thursday, let's hope they keep up the pace.. 🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hoping it picks up the pace from Aug.
It seems you have waited a longtime for the next 2 weeks to arrive .. All the best !


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vinpu said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got grants yesterday. DHA certainly seems to be very inclined to ignore Jan-2018 lodgements and move onto approving Feb, March cases. Strange are the ways of this organization.


It isn't as straightforward as that - although it might feel frustrating, there's lots of factors that may mean an application goes faster / slower than others

e.g. which CO team is handling it and their workload, verifying employment for x points with 1 employer is faster I would imagine than for x points with multiple employers (delays from employers can mean delays in verification etc.), the number of people in the application etc. etc. 

A lot of that work might be happening in the background too, so it might seem like your case is just left by the wayside.


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> Hoping it picks up the pace from Aug.
> It seems you have waited a longtime for the next 2 weeks to arrive .. All the best !


Yes bro.. Let's see how it goes from here on.. 🤞🏼
Best luck.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

gerty said:


> Hey guys..I got grant notification mails today for myself,spouse and kids.I actually had to let it sink in before updating here..I feel so light now..it was a long wait though...
> cant remember all timelines now but see below:
> Ielts result and acs assessment result:sometime in nov '17
> PTE result:16th oct
> Updated Eoi: 16th nov with 75points
> ITA: 17th nov
> Applied:30th november 17
> Co contact: 1st June 18
> Grant: 25th july




Congratulations..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

andreyx108b said:


> You need to translate and upload it. The rest will not be needed.


Why is Birth certificate from Indian High commission not considered .... any idea ... from the past ...


----------



## rahulpop1

ausmate1122 said:


> HI All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad to let you all know that my wife and I received the PR Grants today. I have always been a silent spectator on the forum. Reading posts on this forum has helped ease my anxieties while waiting for the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> My time lines are as follows :
> 
> 
> 
> PTE : 1st attempt : 90 , 15 dec 2017
> 
> ACS : 10 points : 20 feb 2018
> 
> EOI 20 feb : 75 points
> 
> Invite : 7th March 2018
> 
> Lodgement Date : 15th March 2018
> 
> Grant Date : 25th JUly 2018
> 
> IED : March 2018




Congratulations..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

andyrent said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to translate and upload it. The rest will not be needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Birth certificate from Indian High commission not considered .... any idea ... from the past ...
Click to expand...

Because on this letter they just write, something like:

looking at passport no. Xxxxx entry the Birth date is xxxxx

And they charge 50 dollars to write this obvious logical deduction.


----------



## andreyx108b

andyrent said:


> Why is Birth certificate from Indian High commission not considered .... any idea ... from the past ...


what do you mean? I am not sure if we are on the same "post" but wasn't it the case that BC was not translated?


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> Because on this letter they just write, something like:
> 
> looking at passport no. Xxxxx entry the Birth date is xxxxx
> 
> And they charge 50 dollars to write this obvious logical deduction.


got it now. ok.


----------



## darivap

Very true. Was reading some forums and some people have waited more than a year because they missed a call from Australian high commission in India. Never knew it was this complex. Lucky are those who get a direct grant.


PrettyIsotonic said:


> It isn't as straightforward as that - although it might feel frustrating, there's lots of factors that may mean an application goes faster / slower than others
> 
> e.g. which CO team is handling it and their workload, verifying employment for x points with 1 employer is faster I would imagine than for x points with multiple employers (delays from employers can mean delays in verification etc.), the number of people in the application etc. etc.
> 
> A lot of that work might be happening in the background too, so it might seem like your case is just left by the wayside.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

darivap said:


> Very true. Was reading some forums and some people have waited more than a year because they missed a call from Australian high commission in India. Never knew it was this complex. Lucky are those who get a direct grant.
> 
> 
> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't as straightforward as that - although it might feel frustrating, there's lots of factors that may mean an application goes faster / slower than others
> 
> e.g. which CO team is handling it and their workload, verifying employment for x points with 1 employer is faster I would imagine than for x points with multiple employers (delays from employers can mean delays in verification etc.), the number of people in the application etc. etc.
> 
> A lot of that work might be happening in the background too, so it might seem like your case is just left by the wayside.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can you provide the links... I would like to read it.... Bizarre....


----------



## jebinson

I've been traveling a lot, I really don't know if I missed any calls. 


darivap said:


> Very true. Was reading some forums and some people have waited more than a year because they missed a call from Australian high commission in India. Never knew it was this complex. Lucky are those who get a direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trancoso

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It isn't as straightforward as that - although it might feel frustrating, there's lots of factors that may mean an application goes faster / slower than others
> 
> e.g. which CO team is handling it and their workload, verifying employment for x points with 1 employer is faster I would imagine than for x points with multiple employers (delays from employers can mean delays in verification etc.), the number of people in the application etc. etc.
> 
> A lot of that work might be happening in the background too, so it might seem like your case is just left by the wayside.


That's a good point. 
The more complex the tracking documentation is, the more delayed the assessment, which makes sense. My case: I have 10 years of working experience, changing job every one or two years across two countries. Obviously it is more complex to assess than someone who has the same amount of experience working at the same job.


----------



## darivap

https://discussions.myimmitracker.com/t/missed-verification-call-from-dibp/2154

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...fication-time-granting-visa-189-190-visa.html



swatee25 said:


> Can you provide the links... I would like to read it.... Bizarre....


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

Shoryuken said:


> Because on this letter they just write, something like:
> 
> looking at passport no. Xxxxx entry the Birth date is xxxxx
> 
> And they charge 50 dollars to write this obvious logical deduction.


Yes... so they don't believe the Indian government 
BTW same certificate was accepted for my wife ... but to me they asked to submit birth certificate. 
I have re-uploaded in the birth certificate category now... hope it is approved.


----------



## Shoryuken

andyrent said:


> Yes... so they don't believe the Indian government
> BTW same certificate was accepted for my wife ... but to me they asked to submit birth certificate.
> I have re-uploaded in the birth certificate category now... hope it is approved.


GOA believes GOI,May be the CO didn't like a letter that basically indicates "Look Mr. CO, the DOB is in passport"

Good to know it was accepted for your spouse,as i have also submitted the same documents as BC for me and spouse.
Forget CO i myself was not satisfied to read ""Look Mr. CO, the DOB is in passport"
So I added secondary school certificate too.
Now:fingerscrossed:


----------



## craigravi

Hi All, can anyone let me know if the application status moves from Received to something else as CO picks up a case? Appreciate if anyone who got a direct grant or CO contact can share their experience on the case status changes.


----------



## NB

Trancoso said:


> That's a good point.
> The more complex the tracking documentation is, the more delayed the assessment, which makes sense. My case: I have 10 years of working experience, changing job every one or two years across two countries. Obviously it is more complex to assess than someone who has the same amount of experience working at the same job.


That not true

In my last decade of working I have multiple employers spread over multiple continents and countries

My form 80 ran to 50 pages

Yet I was given the grant in 15 days after I finished uploading the documents
I made sure that I submitted the documents in the correct section and collatednthem well for which I took 15 days

It’s the quality and extent of the evidence and how well you present it, which decides the time taken for processing

Cheers


----------



## craigravi

Hi All, can anyone let me know if the application status moves from Received to something else as CO picks up a case? Appreciate if anyone who got a direct grant or CO contact can share their experience on the case status changes.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

newbienz said:


> Trancoso said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point.
> The more complex the tracking documentation is, the more delayed the assessment, which makes sense. My case: I have 10 years of working experience, changing job every one or two years across two countries. Obviously it is more complex to assess than someone who has the same amount of experience working at the same job.
> 
> 
> 
> That not true
> 
> In my last decade of working I have multiple employers spread over multiple continents and countries
> 
> My form 80 ran to 50 pages
> 
> Yet I was given the grant in 15 days after I finished uploading the documents
> I made sure that I submitted the documents in the correct section and collatednthem well for which I took 15 days
> 
> It’s the quality and extent of the evidence and how well you present it, which decides the time taken for processing
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Lots of similar time frames last year, it was a different era in terms of processing times (where employment verification was the exception rather than the present norm it appears to becoming), plus you also had NZ PR which might have reduced your likelihood of getting security check audited. 

These are all musings by me and my MARA agent friends though!


----------



## KP

Hey Experts,

When can I expect my invite in 189 Visa.
Below is my points breakup

ANZECO Code: 261313
Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 15
PTE: 20
Total: 80

Also if can you please let me know what all documents do I need to submit after the invite.


----------



## shekar.ym

kanupriya said:


> Hey Experts,
> 
> When can I expect my invite in 189 Visa.
> Below is my points breakup
> 
> ANZECO Code: 261313
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Experience: 15
> PTE: 20
> Total: 80
> 
> Also if can you please let me know what all documents do I need to submit after the invite.


you should get in it next round Aug 11 since you have 80 points. good luck.
what is your EOI date or DoE?

here is the official docs check list

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## J_Scorpion

Congrats Grety

On transcriot it is mentioned that medium of instruction is english. That is why it served as proif of english. Right ? Or CO specifically asked for transcript ?


gerty said:


> Thanks everyone..co contact was for spouse transcript of uni results as part of proof of English proficiency(partner point was not claimed).


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## KP

Thanks


----------



## KP

The link you given not working


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Regular porn won't get your rejected.
> Child Porn yes.
> Snuff films yes.
> Porn involving real violence, i.e. filmed rapes. - yes


Guys,

This is for your awareness i.e.... 'issued in public interest' 
_
"AUSTRALIA FOUR TOURISTS DEPORTED EVERY WEEK ON ARRIVAL AT AIRPORTS BECAUSE THEY ARE BRINGING PORN MATERIALS IN THEIR MOBILES OR LAPTOPS"

Source: 
Four travellers a week bringing in porn so depraved they're deported by Australian Border Force | Daily Mail Online_

We all will agree that intentionally or unintentionally such stuffs like porn,violence,child abuse,etc gets downloaded in our cellphones from the bachelor boys whatsapp group 

Just clean everything before landing in OZ. 

@Shoryuken : I hope you are now out of that 'being trolled' thinking, LOL


----------



## Shoryuken

kanupriya said:


> The link you given not working


Just use this browser https://www.google.com/ and search for 'visa 189 document checklist' and browse through the 189 visa related pages that is on homeaffairs website.:ranger:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

GUNBUN said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regular porn won't get your rejected.
> Child Porn yes.
> Snuff films yes.
> Porn involving real violence, i.e. filmed rapes. - yes
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> This is for your awareness i.e.... 'issued in public interest'
> _
> "AUSTRALIA FOUR TOURISTS DEPORTED EVERY WEEK ON ARRIVAL AT AIRPORTS BECAUSE THEY ARE BRINGING PORN MATERIALS IN THEIR MOBILES OR LAPTOPS"
> 
> Source:
> Four travellers a week bringing in porn so depraved they're deported by Australian Border Force | Daily Mail Online_
> 
> We all will agree that intentionally or unintentionally such stuffs like porn,violence,child abuse,etc gets downloaded in our cellphones from the bachelor boys whatsapp group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just clean everything before landing in OZ.
> 
> @Shoryuken : I hope you are now out of that 'being trolled' thinking, LOL
Click to expand...

Child Abuse unintentionally downloaded from bachelor boys whatsapp group? Dude... I know you are kidding, but that seems distasteful. Plus gives bachelor's a bad name. 

On another note hope this week is the week for you buddy


----------



## Shoryuken

Seems Grant-Gods are quiet today. 
Anyday that crossed 8 grants in a day was followed by such lull.
I am not feeling good by saying this, but practically speaking they may be done for this week.


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> Seems Grant-Gods are quiet today.
> Anyday that crossed 8 grants in a day was followed by such lull.
> I am not feeling good by saying this, but practically speaking they may be done for this week.


I am not moving at all. 🤞🏼
Hopefully we will see some movement.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

vinpu said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got grants yesterday. DHA certainly seems to be very inclined to ignore Jan-2018 lodgements and move onto approving Feb, March cases. Strange are the ways of this organization.


Ignorant attitude of DHA is not new...they create such situations certainly 2-3 times every year. 

Last time they stopped at 26-Nov-2017 (as per GSM allocation page) and for next 1.5 months no movement for > 26-Nov applicants, they cleared pending cases then.

Probably, in a week or so they will stop somewhere around 26-Mar-2018 or end of March and start clearing Dec,Jan,Feb cases.....


----------



## rahulpop1

Here we go.. First grant of the day on immitracker..
Nitin Mistry - 4 Oct 2017.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

any bets anyone?

I'm going to bet 3 grants today, including 1 onshore 



rahulpop1 said:


> Here we go.. First grant of the day on immitracker..
> Nitin Mistry - 4 Oct 2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rahulpop1 said:


> Here we go.. First grant of the day on immitracker..
> Nitin Mistry - 4 Oct 2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Has anybody stopped for a moment to think if some of these applicants shown are real people ?

I have my doubts

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

GUNBUN, maybe you could track our bets? It might be more fun than just recording grants 



internationalcanuck said:


> any bets anyone?
> 
> I'm going to bet 3 grants today, including 1 onshore


----------



## NB

craigravi said:


> Hi All, can anyone let me know if the application status moves from Received to something else as CO picks up a case? Appreciate if anyone who got a direct grant or CO contact can share their experience on the case status changes.


Mine changed from recieved to finalised directly
It was a direct grant 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

newbienz said:


> Has anybody stopped for a moment to think if some of these applicants shown are real people ?
> 
> I have my doubts
> 
> Cheers


I have a doubt on 1 guy who reported with lodgement date 15th March on immitracker.
Usually people whose grant date and creation date are same look suspicious to me. 


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

newbienz said:


> Mine changed from recieved to finalised directly
> It was a direct grant
> 
> Cheers


I heard direct grant is just a floating concept 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Lots of similar time frames last year, it was a different era in terms of processing times (where employment verification was the exception rather than the present norm it appears to becoming), plus you also had NZ PR which might have reduced your likelihood of getting security check audited.
> 
> These are all musings by me and my MARA agent friends though!


Quite possible

But in my company alone there were several employees who had lesser complex cases and also had NZ PR or USA green card like me, had to wait for several months ever after I got it although they applied before me

I seriously informed no one other then HR that I got the grant, in my company 
HR I had to as they had to stop paying the 457 levy or I would not have told them also



Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> any bets anyone?
> 
> I'm going to bet 3 grants today, including 1 onshore


4 offshore grants. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rahulpop1 said:


> I heard direct grant is just a floating concept
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I was the first to object to this terminology, so I removed it from my signature 
I only mentioned it because it was to his specific question 

Cheers


----------



## NB

internationalcanuck said:


> GUNBUN, maybe you could track our bets? It might be more fun than just recording grants


Who is keeping track of my 10% cut
Not done guys

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

newbienz said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of similar time frames last year, it was a different era in terms of processing times (where employment verification was the exception rather than the present norm it appears to becoming), plus you also had NZ PR which might have reduced your likelihood of getting security check audited.
> 
> These are all musings by me and my MARA agent friends though!
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possible
> 
> But in my company alone there were several employees who had lesser complex cases and also had NZ PR or USA green card like me, had to wait for several months ever after I got it although they applied before me
> 
> I seriously informed no one other then HR that I got the grant, in my company
> HR I had to as they had to stop paying the 457 levy or I would not have told them also
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I think certainly then a crucial factor is your meticulousness in preparing the documents needed, but also presenting them in a manner that will be easily understood for the claims they are attempting to prove. 

That's really impressive man


----------



## rahulpop1

newbienz said:


> Who is keeping track of my 10% cut
> Not done guys
> 
> Cheers


We owe you a glass of beer.. Each one of us..
Only condition is that you will have to drink it all in an evening..  
We will get to see you DRUNKirk.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> GUNBUN, maybe you could track our bets? It might be more fun than just recording grants


IC - your bags are packed?

people celebrate after getting grants, Mr.IC is the first person on forum who is going for pre-grant trip...LOL, enjoy & don't mess up with anyone there 

Have a safe journey


----------



## NB

rahulpop1 said:


> We owe you a glass of beer.. Each one of us..
> Only condition is that you will have to drink it all in an evening..
> We will get to see you DRUNKirk..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Done
But most likely I will outdrink you all
But then maybe I will be the only one sober enough to pay the bill
Caught your trick

Think of something else

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

Right now the bets stand at $0.

$0 x 10% = $0 



newbienz said:


> Who is keeping track of my 10% cut
> Not done guys
> 
> Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

newbienz said:


> Done
> But most likely I will outdrink you all
> But then maybe I will be the only one sober enough to pay the bill
> Caught your trick
> 
> Think of something else
> 
> Cheers


Ok then you sponsor our drinks.. me, IC and GunBun will drink till the end.. 
Either way you are going to pay.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Just to see a mail from DHA, I usually login to immiaccount so as to receive “Successful login notification” email. Workaround to be happy in the meanwhile. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rahulpop1 said:


> Just to see a mail from DHA, I usually login to immiaccount so as to receive “Successful login notification” email. Workaround to be happy in the meanwhile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LMAOOOOO

dude I snorted out loud so hard, that's hilarious


----------



## KVK

gerty said:


> Hey guys..I got grant notification mails today for myself,spouse and kids.I actually had to let it sink in before updating here..I feel so light now..it was a long wait though...
> cant remember all timelines now but see below:
> Ielts result and acs assessment result:sometime in nov '17
> PTE result:16th oct
> Updated Eoi: 16th nov with 75points
> ITA: 17th nov
> Applied:30th november 17
> Co contact: 1st June 18
> Grant: 25th july


God bless you!! I remember looking at your signature and thinking about your long wait.


----------



## ssvk2018

rahulpop1 said:


> Just to see a mail from DHA, I usually login to immiaccount so as to receive “Successful login notification” email. Workaround to be happy in the meanwhile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


🤣 you guys are funny!

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

ssvk2018 said:


> 🤣 you guys are funny!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Desperate situations call for desperate measures 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

rahulpop1 said:


> Desperate situations call for desperate measures
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Rahul.. any update on grant 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Will pack tonight! Been doing laundry before packing lol

Hoping when I get back, I'll come back to a grant, as well as seeing many others with grants on this forum...like yourself GUNBUN! :juggle::fingerscrossed:



GUNBUN said:


> IC - your bags are packed?
> 
> people celebrate after getting grants, Mr.IC is the first person on forum who is going for pre-grant trip...LOL, enjoy & don't mess up with anyone there
> 
> Have a safe journey


----------



## AussieStudent2014

Guys, if the birth certificate is in Hindi, what would be the best place to get it translated? Are we required to do something else with it as well? 

Location: Delhi NCR

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

naman1282 said:


> Guys, if the birth certificate is in Hindi, what would be the best place to get it translated? Are we required to do something else with it as well?
> 
> Location: Delhi NCR
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If you can afford to pay 50 AUD , then use a NAATI translator 
As far as what else your supposed,to do with it, is that take it for a walk twice a day

Cheers


----------



## J_Scorpion

1. Go to suvidha kendra and apply for english version by attaching hindi version. You will get new one in 10 days 

2. Get it translated and then go for notary attestation.


naman1282 said:


> Guys, if the birth certificate is in Hindi, what would be the best place to get it translated? Are we required to do something else with it as well?
> 
> Location: Delhi NCR
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

Can we get it done in India through Naati translator ?


newbienz said:


> If you can afford to pay 50 AUD , then use a NAATI translator
> As far as what else your supposed,to do with it, is that take it for a walk twice a day
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahs_Mal

Dear Forum Memebers,
Kindly confirm if suspension and un suspension of EOI changes the DOE (EOI Date) ???


----------



## rahulpop1

seemasharma1584 said:


> Rahul.. any update on grant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Devil's laugh, isn't it?.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> If you can afford to pay 50 AUD , then use a NAATI translator
> As far as what else your supposed,to do with it, is that take it for a walk twice a day
> 
> Cheers


I'm rofl ing here🤣🤣

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinayagarwal

craigravi said:


> Hi All, can anyone let me know if the application status moves from Received to something else as CO picks up a case? Appreciate if anyone who got a direct grant or CO contact can share their experience on the case status changes.




My application status remained in received status for one whole day after getting the grant email. Next day it moved to finalized.

So the status doesn't really mean much. The email should surely reach you first.


----------



## NB

J_Scorpion said:


> Can we get it done in India through Naati translator ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


If you can get hold of one, nothing like it

But When you google NAATI Hindi, the ones which pop up are all Australia based

Cheers


----------



## aswin4PR

rahulpop1 said:


> Just to see a mail from DHA, I usually login to immiaccount so as to receive “Successful login notification” email. Workaround to be happy in the meanwhile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hopefully as every week they do, they might be clearing the leftover files from october till january over the next couple of days.. And i strongly believe, by this week end or next weekend GUNBUN will be on cards....

By next week they would start working over the second fortnight lodgements of MARCH.
If it is so, RAHUL and Me would get picked up by next week or the coming week. Else should be waiting till the left over files reach march second half...

Hope the fortune favours us.... But be brave Mate (Rahul).... Just a week or so...


----------



## kaanixir

internationalcanuck said:


> Will pack tonight! Been doing laundry before packing lol
> 
> Hoping when I get back, I'll come back to a grant, as well as seeing many others with grants on this forum...like yourself GUNBUN! :juggle::fingerscrossed:


how are you going to australia before grant ? you got your visitor visa ??


----------



## andreyx108b

J_Scorpion said:


> Can we get it done in India through Naati translator ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


you can do it online, there are plenty of online certified translators.


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> Will pack tonight! Been doing laundry before packing lol
> 
> Hoping when I get back, I'll come back to a grant, as well as seeing many others with grants on this forum...like yourself GUNBUN! :juggle::fingerscrossed:


He he he, hopefully, enjoy your time.


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> Hopefully as every week they do, they might be clearing the leftover files from october till january over the next couple of days.. And i strongly believe, by this week end or next weekend GUNBUN will be on cards....
> 
> By next week they would start working over the second fortnight lodgements of MARCH.
> If it is so, RAHUL and Me would get picked up by next week or the coming week. Else should be waiting till the left over files reach march second half...
> 
> Hope the fortune favours us.... But be brave Mate (Rahul).... Just a week or so...


Lets hope that the auspicious month of Shravan will bring happy news for most of us. With the blessings of almighty, we should see bulk grants on coming first Monday of this season.

Back Benchers Association request members like Rahul,IC,Shoryuken,PI,Scorpion,ssvk,etc ....to mark their attendance on Saturday also.....to make this week shorter.....ofcourse our alumni newbienz does not require any invitation


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> Just to see a mail from DHA, I usually login to immiaccount so as to receive “Successful login notification” email. Workaround to be happy in the meanwhile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha . Thats funny.
To share, i face something opposite, i am suddenly getting( or noticing now) lot of spam mails with subjects like:
Your application is approved
Confirmation mail 

and 
I think ,what the hell Now mail bots are also taking digs at me.

your scene is even more hilarious


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> aswin4PR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully as every week they do, they might be clearing the leftover files from october till january over the next couple of days.. And i strongly believe, by this week end or next weekend GUNBUN will be on cards....
> 
> By next week they would start working over the second fortnight lodgements of MARCH.
> If it is so, RAHUL and Me would get picked up by next week or the coming week. Else should be waiting till the left over files reach march second half...
> 
> Hope the fortune favours us.... But be brave Mate (Rahul).... Just a week or so...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope that the auspicious month of Shravan will bring happy news for most of us. With the blessings of almighty, we should see bulk grants on coming first Monday of this season.
> 
> Back Benchers Association request members like Rahul,IC,Shoryuken,PI,Scorpion,ssvk,etc ....to mark their attendance on Saturday also.....to make this week shorter.....ofcourse our alumni newbienz does not require any invitation
Click to expand...

I wish and pray everyone gets their grants soon.
This Sat , I cant promise .
I am planning to go and watch Newbienz’s latest movie MI-6 Fallout.


----------



## NB

Shoryuken said:


> I wish and pray everyone gets their grants soon.
> This Sat , I cant promise .
> I am planning to go and watch Newbienz’s latest movie MI-6 Fallout.


Tell the theatre guys you are my friend
You will get a free popcorn and cola

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

Shoryuken said:


> Ha ha ha . Thats funny.
> To share, i face something opposite, i am suddenly getting( or noticing now) lot of spam mails with subjects like:
> Your application is approved
> Confirmation mail
> 
> and
> I think ,what the hell Now mail bots are also taking digs at me.
> 
> your scene is even more hilarious


🤤same for me!

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

aswin4PR said:


> Hopefully as every week they do, they might be clearing the leftover files from october till january over the next couple of days.. And i strongly believe, by this week end or next weekend GUNBUN will be on cards....
> 
> 
> 
> By next week they would start working over the second fortnight lodgements of MARCH.
> 
> If it is so, RAHUL and Me would get picked up by next week or the coming week. Else should be waiting till the left over files reach march second half...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the fortune favours us.... But be brave Mate (Rahul).... Just a week or so...




Thanks Aswin. Keeping fingers crossed.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Lets hope that the auspicious month of Shravan will bring happy news for most of us. With the blessings of almighty, we should see bulk grants on coming first Monday of this season.
> 
> 
> 
> Back Benchers Association request members like Rahul,IC,Shoryuken,PI,Scorpion,ssvk,etc ....to mark their attendance on Saturday also.....to make this week shorter.....ofcourse our alumni newbienz does not require any invitation




Yes Sir. I will be there on Saturday.
Going to watch MI in the evening because of Aus Working hours. Hopefully I will get it before watching the movie otherwise I will go in depression because of Mission Impossible.. I hope you know what I mean.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> Ha ha ha . Thats funny.
> To share, i face something opposite, i am suddenly getting( or noticing now) lot of spam mails with subjects like:
> Your application is approved
> Confirmation mail
> 
> and
> I think ,what the hell Now mail bots are also taking digs at me.
> 
> your scene is even more hilarious




Hahaha.. Same thing is happening with me as well..
I am telling you, these bots are spying and targeting us.. They know this the best period for them to force us to see each and every email thoroughly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Nah, Cyprus and Israel.



kaanixir said:


> how are you going to australia before grant ? you got your visitor visa ??


----------



## Shoryuken

Hi fellow expats, I need some views here :
( Sorry for long mail)
Today i uploaded the my final pending document viz. Police Clearance Cert from Indian Embassy.
Taking inspiration from Duncanwl1991
I also added some employment history docs like promotions and designation changes.

Now, my constant dilemma is about medicals. Should i wait for CO contact ? Should i do medicals too? Will there be any issues with process if i generate HAP ID on my own now? I know cases where CO generated HAP ID and asked for medical and HAP ID generated by user was different ( so 2 IDs generated)

I cant really decide .

When i lodged my application, i was fine to get CO contact for medical or anyother thing like PCC ( i am still OK to wait 1 month) but it seems applications are getting delayed for much much longer after CO contact.

Any suggestions,views Or advice is welcomed.
Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> Hi fellow expats, I need some views here :
> ( Sorry for long mail)
> Today i uploaded the my final pending document viz. Police Clearance Cert from Indian Embassy.
> Taking inspiration from Duncanwl1991
> I also added some employment history docs like promotions and designation changes.
> 
> Now, my constant dilemma is about medicals. Should i wait for CO contact ? Should i do medicals too? Will there be any issues with process if i generate HAP ID on my own now? I know cases where CO generated HAP ID and asked for medical and HAP ID generated by user was different ( so 2 IDs generated)
> 
> I cant really decide .
> 
> When i lodged my application, i was fine to get CO contact for medical or anyother thing like PCC ( i am still OK to wait 1 month) but it seems applications are getting delayed for much much longer after CO contact.
> 
> Any suggestions,views Or advice is welcomed.
> Thank you


you need to get medicals done if you want to get direct grant, each co contact is delay factor in processing.


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> Nah, Cyprus and Israel.


both fun place to spend time and forget about the visa. From AUS these places are far... i recently got back from holidays (Europe) 25 hours flight + layovers... too hard.


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> Ha ha ha . Thats funny.
> To share, i face something opposite, i am suddenly getting( or noticing now) lot of spam mails with subjects like:
> Your application is approved
> Confirmation mail
> 
> and
> I think ,what the hell Now mail bots are also taking digs at me.
> 
> your scene is even more hilarious


i guess you just started to spot such mails...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Shoryuken said:


> Hi fellow expats, I need some views here :
> ( Sorry for long mail)
> Today i uploaded the my final pending document viz. Police Clearance Cert from Indian Embassy.
> Taking inspiration from Duncanwl1991
> I also added some employment history docs like promotions and designation changes.
> 
> Now, my constant dilemma is about medicals. Should i wait for CO contact ? Should i do medicals too? Will there be any issues with process if i generate HAP ID on my own now? I know cases where CO generated HAP ID and asked for medical and HAP ID generated by user was different ( so 2 IDs generated)
> 
> I cant really decide .
> 
> When i lodged my application, i was fine to get CO contact for medical or anyother thing like PCC ( i am still OK to wait 1 month) but it seems applications are getting delayed for much much longer after CO contact.
> 
> Any suggestions,views Or advice is welcomed.
> Thank you


I would generate the HAP ID and do the medicals myself if you can.


----------



## Shoryuken

andreyx108b said:


> Any suggestions,views Or advice is welcomed.
> Thank you


you need to get medicals done if you want to get direct grant, each co contact is delay factor in processing.[/QUOTE]

But when I read on DHA Medicals checks related webpage, they explicitally instruct to wait for CO contact if visa is already lodged.
Or it will cause further delays.


----------



## andreyx108b

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would generate the HAP ID and do the medicals myself if you can.


totally agree.


----------



## NB

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would generate the HAP ID and do the medicals myself if you can.


Most members do it as you have written but basically it’s against the guidelines of DHA

Either one should complete medicals before lodging application, and if not done, then wait for CO to generate it

So this guideline is rarely followed, but it exists nevertheless

Cheers


----------



## new_guy

What is the process to get the PR (for the baby) if we have a baby who is born outside australia if we (rest of the family) already has AUS PR ( validation visit done but not yet moved to Aus)?
Thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b

new_guy said:


> What is the process to get the PR (for the baby) if we have a baby who is born outside australia if we (rest of the family) already has AUS PR ( validation visit done but not yet moved to Aus)?
> Thanks,


will need to apply for child visa, search the forum, there is a popular thread.


----------



## NB

new_guy said:


> What is the process to get the PR (for the baby) if we have a baby who is born outside australia if we (rest of the family) already has AUS PR ( validation visit done but not yet moved to Aus)?
> Thanks,


It’s a long drawn out process

Will you move earlier to Austrlia earlier or want to move only once the baby also has a PR

Cheers


----------



## Nitin1243

Finally We got our Grant today. its was a long wait with no CO contact for 295 days.a Direct Grant to end the waiting. 

yes, Newbienz this applicant is a real person like you.




newbienz said:


> Has anybody stopped for a moment to think if some of these applicants shown are real people ?
> 
> I have my doubts
> 
> Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Nitin1243 said:


> Finally We got our Grant today. its was a long wait with no CO contact for 295 days.a Direct Grant to end the waiting.
> 
> yes, Newbienz this applicant is a real person like you.


Congrats! 

Good luck in AUS!!!


----------



## new_guy

The second kid is conjecture at this point. Had not thought thru the scenario until now. Just checked the timeline on their website which shows 1 yr to 18 months.
I guess we’d want to account for this as well when we make our plans.
Thanks for the insight.


----------



## andreyx108b

new_guy said:


> The second kid is conjecture at this point. Had not thought thru the scenario until now. Just checked the timeline on their website which shows 1 yr to 18 months.
> I guess we’d want to account for this as well when we make our plans.
> Thanks for the insight.


Sometimes it is quicker, but yes, as a ballpark you need to account for this long wait.


----------



## shekar.ym

Nitin1243 said:


> Finally We got our Grant today. its was a long wait with no CO contact for 295 days.a Direct Grant to end the waiting.
> 
> yes, Newbienz this applicant is a real person like you.



congrats and good luck


----------



## NB

Nitin1243 said:


> Finally We got our Grant today. its was a long wait with no CO contact for 295 days.a Direct Grant to end the waiting.
> 
> yes, Newbienz this applicant is a real person like you.


It was not aimed at anyone in particular 
One swallow doesn’t make a summer

In this age of fake news , in our company we have a strong rule of staying clear of any data that is not from an original source or vetted by an independent agency
You never know what vested interest one may have in nudging you to reach a wrong conclusion based on such data

The first rule of software is also Garbage in Garbage out

So I follow my company policy and prefer to use the data given by the DHA and those by registered MARA agents as they are answerable to the authorities for their actions

All other data including trackers I avoid like the plague
This policy has served me well in the last decade 


Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> It was not aimed at anyone in particular
> One swallow doesn’t make a summer
> 
> In this age of fake news , in our company we have a strong rule of staying clear of any data that is not from an original source or vetted by an independent agency
> You never know what vested interest one may have in nudging you to reach a wrong conclusion based on such data
> 
> The first rule of software is also Garbage in Garbage out
> 
> So I follow my company policy and prefer to use the data given by the DHA and those by registered MARA agents as they are answerable to the authorities for their actions
> 
> All other data including trackers I avoid like the plague
> This policy has served me well in the last decade
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yes, we understand you are referring to ISCAH. Sure  

To be honest it is becoming funny now.


----------



## craigravi

Vinayagarwal said:


> My application status remained in received status for one whole day after getting the grant email. Next day it moved to finalized.
> 
> So the status doesn't really mean much. The email should surely reach you first.


Thanks, Vinay! Getting anxious; trying to find any clue of what is happening


----------



## andreyx108b

craigravi said:


> Thanks, Vinay! Getting anxious; trying to find any clue of what is happening


Did you get the grant, but not status change? did you check the vevo?


----------



## craigravi

andreyx108b said:


> Did you get the grant, but not status change? did you check the vevo?


Didn't get any email and the status is still showing Received; I did check the message section in the immi.gov, nothing there either. what is vevo?


----------



## craigravi

craigravi said:


> Didn't get any email and the status is still showing Received; I did check the message section in the immi.gov, nothing there either. what is Vevo?


Thanks for the Vevo pointer; I guess need TRN or something to check status there, which only comes with grant letter?


----------



## kaanixir

already anxious to see what comes next week. Clear the rest of march ? That would be fantastic.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Well end of the day for July 26th, immitracker is still showing 1 grant.
No on bet on 1.
Pot of money still has room to grow


----------



## milindpatel26

internationalcanuck said:


> Well end of the day for July 26th, immitracker is still showing 1 grant.
> No on bet on 1.
> Pot of money still has room to grow


I m willing to know about the outsourcing of Visa process. When n from which date or month the process will be overlooked by new authorities? I think they will work with faster pace.

Do post if anybody gets some info regarding this.


----------



## milindpatel26

It would be good if they also start working parallel with current CO n start from April. CO can finish the pending bulk. I wish this do happen n again they come back on original track of grant within 2 months....


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Well end of the day for July 26th, immitracker is still showing 1 grant.
> No on bet on 1.
> Pot of money still has room to grow


Today DIBP must have been busy in bringing back Dec/Jan files from Store room and removing dust,spiders,cockroach from them.

Tomorrow they will open those files and draft grant mails for all of them which they will send on Monday. LOL 



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

At least half of those people are those who did not update their cases I think. 

99% of December/Jan are already either CO contacted or granted


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> Tell the theatre guys you are my friend
> You will get a free popcorn and cola
> 
> Cheers


Hmm...Lot of guys from this forum are going to watch MI on weekend.

@newbienz - It is advisable that you keep a water bottle / cola handy with you during weekend....you may get lot of hiccups :spit: LOL


----------



## ankur14

GUNBUN said:


> Hmm...Lot of guys from this forum are going to watch MI on weekend.
> 
> @newbienz - It is advisable that you keep a water bottle / cola handy with you during weekend....you may get lot of hiccups :spit: LOL


I think MI would be the best stress buster for this weekend. I have booked mine for Friday night.


----------



## SVW3690

GUNBUN said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well end of the day for July 26th, immitracker is still showing 1 grant.
> No on bet on 1.
> Pot of money still has room to grow
> 
> 
> 
> Today DIBP must have been busy in bringing back Dec/Jan files from Store room and removing dust,spiders,cockroach from them.
> 
> Tomorrow they will open those files and draft grant mails for all of them which they will send on Monday. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Wish this to be true🤔


----------



## bruno1

kaanixir said:


> At least half of those people are those who did not update their cases I think.
> 
> 99% of December/Jan are already either CO contacted or granted



I'm in the 1% then 

December applicant; Immi commence email on 25th of May; No CO contact, no messages, nothing. Just a void.

Gotta keep the hope up, though... any day now.


----------



## andreyx108b

kaanixir said:


> At least half of those people are those who did not update their cases I think.
> 
> 99% of December/Jan are already either CO contacted or granted


You need to learn how the tracker works, its not that simple. 

After 60 days without an update, a series of reminders are being sent to the applicants.

After 100 days, if case is not updated, it becomes inactive.

Inactive cases are NOT shown in the table by DEFAULT. 

Inactive cases are not PART of the reports and analytics.

----- 

Overall update rate is 85%. Out of 100 cases added to the tracker, 85 end up in finalized state i.e "granted".


----------



## andreyx108b

kaanixir said:


> At least half of those people are those who did not update their cases I think.
> 
> 99% of December/Jan are already either CO contacted or granted


The fact is that 80% of cases are finalized within 12 months, 95% within 18 months. 

So you assumptions that 99% of december had received a grant or CO contact is not accurate, there are potentially those who didn't have either.

As you can see for December 2017: 70% received their grants, 15% contacted by CO, 15% neither, which i would say is accurate.


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> Well end of the day for July 26th, immitracker is still showing 1 grant.
> No on bet on 1.
> Pot of money still has room to grow




Hahaha.. No one saw that coming after fantastic 3 days run. 🤦🏻*♂


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Hopefully we will see some movement today. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Shoryuken said:


> But when I read on DHA Medicals checks related webpage, they explicitally instruct to wait for CO contact if visa is already lodged.
> Or it will cause further delays.





newbienz said:


> Most members do it as you have written but basically it’s against the guidelines of DHA
> 
> Either one should complete medicals before lodging application, and if not done, then wait for CO to generate it
> 
> So this guideline is rarely followed, but it exists nevertheless
> 
> Cheers


Good point, I hadn't noticed that, guess you will have to wait for CO contact


----------



## Shoryuken

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Good point, I hadn't noticed that, guess you will have to wait for CO contact


Yes, i have decided to follow the recommendation on DoHA web page. two experienced friends suggested the same,as their agent also followed it.
Thanks to everyone for their respective inputs to this democratic process. It was 2 votes for 'do now' (PrettyIsotonic changed his mind so 1 now) and 1 undecided(me ofcourse) and 3 'ayes' to wait for CO contact.(now 4)


----------



## ssvk2018

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Good point, I hadn't noticed that, guess you will have to wait for CO contact


Never noticed this point 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> Hopefully we will see some movement today. 🤞🏼
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same movement as yesterday:closed_2:


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> Same movement as yesterday:closed_2:


Oh.. Unlike yesterday please.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> Same movement as yesterday:closed_2:


1 grant 1 co contact today.... not busy.


----------



## SMAusMig

From the pattern I see of last few days, it is taking about 130-140 days for direct grant. This is different from a month ago where it was taking over 160 days. Hopefully this trend will continue.

The reduction in processing time could be related to lesser number of applications. The no. of applications decreased as a result of reduced number of invites starting November 2017.


----------



## ssvk2018

SMAusMig said:


> From the pattern I see of last few days, it is taking about 130-140 days for direct grant. This is different from a month ago where it was taking over 160 days. Hopefully this trend will continue.
> 
> The reduction in processing time could be related to lesser number of applications. The no. of applications decreased as a result of reduced number of invites starting November 2017.


i wanna know the trend once 815 is requested

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> i wanna know the trend once 815 is requested
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Nothing is sacrosanct these days

Leave alone 815, as it does not involve payment, even VAC 2 payment of nearly $5,000 which in earlier times was a sure shot sign that your application is 100% processed and that’s why the demand for the payment

Members having been waiting for months after paying which used to be in days and not even weeks leave alone months

The whole Process has been made very stringent with multiple checks before the grant is signed


Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

Saw some stressful posts in the morning....LOL 

And, when the day has began with the word "Stress", let me share one interesting fact:

*Australian workers are less stressed than most of the world*

Australia ranks just behind the Netherlands with the least stressed employees in the world.

But those earning $150,000 or more a year have more stress than those with lower incomes - newbienz & andreyx falls in this category  

The healthcare industry has the highest levels of stress. IT rates the lowest.

source: https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...e-less-stressed-than-most-of-the-world-2018-7

Note: DIBP is aware of this fact and therefore they are giving more stress to applicants nowadays


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Anybody from here who applied or has got grant and was in military...I just heard that they take long time for ex military people?


----------



## Ausysdhome

*Docs submission after CO Contact*

Hi,
I was contacted by CO for further proof of employment. Once I upload the docs to my immiaccount documents section, how to inform the CO that docs have been uploaded?

Thanks.


----------



## rahulpop1

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was contacted by CO for further proof of employment. Once I upload the docs to my immiaccount documents section, how to inform the CO that docs have been uploaded?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Press IP button in immiaccount and send the email with those documents as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

rahulpop1 said:


> Press IP button in immiaccount and send the email with those documents as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't see an IP button. But in documents section I see a button at the bottom of the page, whose label reads - "I confirm I have provided information as requested".

Do I also have to email the CO informing her that the docs have been uploaded?


----------



## rahulpop1

Ausysdhome said:


> I don't see an IP button. But in documents section I see a button at the bottom of the page, whose label reads - "I confirm I have provided information as requested".
> 
> 
> 
> Do I also have to email the CO informing her that the docs have been uploaded?




Yes. That is the button. IP = Information Provided. IP is the Terminology used on this forum. 
Yes reply to the mail as well with docs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Ausysdhome said:


> I don't see an IP button. But in documents section I see a button at the bottom of the page, whose label reads - "I confirm I have provided information as requested".
> 
> Do I also have to email the CO informing her that the docs have been uploaded?


Hang on! 

In my immi assessment commence pdf it is mentioned below :

Submitting documents
Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using ImmiAccount or at www.border.gov.au/immiaccount. Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.

Seniors pls. advise ?

_Also, Jebinson infromed me this 

Don't send emails after uploading documents. I got this along with the automated response when I sent an email.

"How do I provide documents or update my information?
Upload your documents to your ImmiAccount.

Please do not email us to advise or confirm that you have uploaded documents."_


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Hang on!
> 
> In my immi assessment commence pdf it is mentioned below :
> 
> Submitting documents
> Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using ImmiAccount or at www.border.gov.au/immiaccount. Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.
> 
> Seniors pls. advise ?
> 
> _Also, Jebinson infromed me this
> 
> Don't send emails after uploading documents. I got this along with the automated response when I sent an email.
> 
> "How do I provide documents or update my information?
> Upload your documents to your ImmiAccount.
> 
> Please do not email us to advise or confirm that you have uploaded documents."_




I think that is for initial document submission not after CO contact. After CO contact we need to update them. That’s what member do. NB or Andreyx.. your views plz...?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

rahulpop1 said:


> I think that is for initial document submission not after CO contact. After CO contact we need to update them. That’s what member do. NB or Andreyx.. your views plz...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I mailed them after uploading the requested doc 815. and i got automated reply that we should not send any mails too confirm that we uploaded the documents. 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> Hang on!
> 
> In my immi assessment commence pdf it is mentioned below :
> 
> Submitting documents
> Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using ImmiAccount or at www.border.gov.au/immiaccount. Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.
> 
> Seniors pls. advise ?
> 
> _Also, Jebinson infromed me this
> 
> Don't send emails after uploading documents. I got this along with the automated response when I sent an email.
> 
> "How do I provide documents or update my information?
> Upload your documents to your ImmiAccount.
> 
> Please do not email us to advise or confirm that you have uploaded documents."_


Upload the documents and press the IP button
Make sure that it was active when you pressed

Then relax and watch my movie running near you

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> Upload the documents and press the IP button
> Make sure that it was active when you pressed
> 
> Then relax and watch my movie running near you
> 
> Cheers


 but wasn't it just an immi commencement mail for GunBun? 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> but wasn't it just an immi commencement mail for GunBun?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


It’s a standard advisory when you upload documents after CO contact

Now, once again it is on you whether to accept that advisory or anyways email the CO

Most members prefer to email the CO and inform regardless of the above and will not be surprised if you also do it
Everyone is anxious for the process to end


Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

ssvk2018 said:


> but wasn't it just an immi commencement mail for GunBun?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


It was meant for Ausysdhome.

unfortunately my file still stuck at IAC mail


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> It was meant for Ausysdhome.
> 
> unfortunately my file still stuck at IAC mail


You are the Sun of the thread around which everyone revolves 

So everything comes back on you whether you are involved or not

Cheers


----------



## boombaya

Hey everyone I've received my grant (finally) on 19/7/2018. My signature has the timeline.

I wish all of you the best of luck!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Anybody from here who applied or has got grant and was in military...I just heard that they take long time for ex military people?


If you were deployed on non-training non-civil defense missions aka involved in war time activities, yes they will most likely take longer.


----------



## kaanixir

no grants


just some CO contacts for march and feb. Still not a bad day




boombaya said:


> Hey everyone I've received my grant (finally) on 19/7/2018. My signature has the timeline.
> 
> I wish all of you the best of luck!


wow, why did it take 7 months for the second CO contacts ? what was the first and second one for ?


----------



## LadyZebo

GUNBUN said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well end of the day for July 26th, immitracker is still showing 1 grant.
> No on bet on 1.
> Pot of money still has room to grow
> 
> 
> 
> Today DIBP must have been busy in bringing back Dec/Jan files from Store room and removing dust,spiders,cockroach from them.
> 
> Tomorrow they will open those files and draft grant mails for all of them which they will send on Monday. LOL
Click to expand...

LOL.....as funny as this sounds, I pray its true including older files like mine


----------



## KVK

kaanixir said:


> At least half of those people are those who did not update their cases I think.
> 
> 99% of December/Jan are already either CO contacted or granted


I am also in that one percent, immi commencement email of 26th June. Nothing after that :-(


----------



## Sd1982

boombaya said:


> Hey everyone I've received my grant (finally) on 19/7/2018. My signature has the timeline.
> 
> I wish all of you the best of luck!


Congrats! Definitely a reason to be


----------



## KVK

Nitin1243 said:


> Finally We got our Grant today. its was a long wait with no CO contact for 295 days.a Direct Grant to end the waiting.
> 
> yes, Newbienz this applicant is a real person like you.


Nitin,

Could you please let us know your timeline?


----------



## kaanixir

KVK said:


> I am also in that one percent, immi commencement email of 26th June. Nothing after that :-(


That's very irresponsible from DHA, they could at least inform people on what's taking so long and maybe introduce new stages of application like "Assessing this or that"... I understand how painful it is with uncertainty and delay.


----------



## craigravi

Hello Experts, need a quick input. How to get an extension on the 28 days deadline given for CO contact request? I have the necessary documentation to prove that it might take more than 28 days for me to get the required details. But how do I request for that extension? should I reply to the email I got from CO (it's from a generic id though but CO name is given) or there is any kind of form available for this?

For general info; I got a CO contact to submit PCC from a local county where I lived in USA. Unfortunately, the state in question doesn't provide a PCC for immigration purposes and they gave me a notarized letter which I uploaded with my original application and now CO the PCC from local county.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hello guys from Cyprus. I see there was 0 grants on immitracker while I was travelling. I will make sure to visit some ancient greek temples and perform some sacrifices and prayers to the ancient greek Gods to help speed along our grants


----------



## darivap

craigravi said:


> Hello Experts, need a quick input. How to get an extension on the 28 days deadline given for CO contact request? I have the necessary documentation to prove that it might take more than 28 days for me to get the required details. But how do I request for that extension? should I reply to the email I got from CO (it's from a generic id though but CO name is given) or there is any kind of form available for this?
> 
> For general info; I got a CO contact to submit PCC from a local county where I lived in USA. Unfortunately, the state in question doesn't provide a PCC for immigration purposes and they gave me a notarized letter which I uploaded with my original application and now CO the PCC from local county.


Wow! That's a new one. I don't know the answer for your question but thanks for letting us know. Even the state I live in only gives the notarized letter stating they don't provide PCC.

What does the county call this letter?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## craigravi

darivap said:


> Wow! That's a new one. I don't know the answer for your question but thanks for letting us know. Even the state I live in only gives the notarized letter stating they don't provide PCC.
> 
> What does the county call this letter?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It's a very local authority specific. You probably have to call up your sheriff's office or local police dept to know more. Not sure why DIBP want from local when FBI clearance is given and a letter from the state that they don't provide any. Well, I guess no other choice but toe the line.


----------



## kevin21

craigravi said:


> It's a very local authority specific. You probably have to call up your sheriff's office or local police dept to know more. Not sure why DIBP want from local when FBI clearance is given and a letter from the state that they don't provide any. Well, I guess no other choice but toe the line.


Agreed, all you need to do is visit or call local police station.


----------



## msingh1

Can anyone comment if CO will ask for any other documents after Form 815 ?

I have provided all the documents from the checklist already. 

Application lodged 15 NOV 15 2017


----------



## andreyx108b

craigravi said:


> Hello Experts, need a quick input. How to get an extension on the 28 days deadline given for CO contact request? I have the necessary documentation to prove that it might take more than 28 days for me to get the required details. But how do I request for that extension? should I reply to the email I got from CO (it's from a generic id though but CO name is given) or there is any kind of form available for this?
> 
> For general info; I got a CO contact to submit PCC from a local county where I lived in USA. Unfortunately, the state in question doesn't provide a PCC for immigration purposes and they gave me a notarized letter which I uploaded with my original application and now CO the PCC from local county.


Upload a cover letter and send e-mail to specified address (DHA address) stating the same with (if possible) some evidence that the delay is caused by a third party. It is a standard approach.


----------



## andreyx108b

msingh1 said:


> Can anyone comment if CO will ask for any other documents after Form 815 ?
> 
> I have provided all the documents from the checklist already.
> 
> Application lodged 15 NOV 15 2017


In theory yes, CO can ask at any state, however, it is rather rare to have a second or third CO contact.


----------



## msingh1

Thank you for the quick response. 

It was 3rd contact from CO.

Application lodged - NOV 15 2017 (All docs except Form 80 & Spouse's Health Checks).

CO Contact 1 - JAN 29 2018 (asked for Form 80, PCC USA States & FBI for spouse and I --- all done 20 FEB 2018).

CO Contact 2 - MAY 30 2018 (asked for Spouse's pending HC, completed HC on JUN 20 2018).

CO Contact 3 - JUL 20 2018 (asked for Form 815 for Spouse - submitted on JUL 22 2018).


So now i hope that there are no more pending requirements.


----------



## andreyx108b

msingh1 said:


> Thank you for the quick response.
> 
> It was 3rd contact from CO.
> 
> Application lodged - NOV 15 2017 (All docs except Form 80 & Spouse's Health Checks).
> 
> CO Contact 1 - JAN 29 2018 (asked for Form 80, PCC USA States & FBI for spouse and I --- all done 20 FEB 2018).
> 
> CO Contact 2 - MAY 30 2018 (asked for Spouse's pending HC, completed HC on JUN 20 2018).
> 
> CO Contact 3 - JUL 20 2018 (asked for Form 815 for Spouse - submitted on JUL 22 2018).
> 
> 
> So now i hope that there are no more pending requirements.


I highly doubt that CO will contact you again, they requested all the standard documents (pcc, HC, form 80)... i would be prepared for a soon to be made decision.


----------



## Binnie

what is the probability of getting 4 CO contacts? 
Well we already got 3 co contacts
First for PCC
SECOND for remedical 
3rd on 12 July 2018 for reloading passport photocopy.
This last CO contact was useless.😩😩
As from our side everything is complete for our file, but since the last CO contact as they ask for the same document which was already there, I am bit worried that in this way they can ask anything. I was expecting grant but with this CO contact I am shattered. Hope for grant now and no co contact. And every time co contact is by different CO, does that mean if next time someone else will pickup your file and he is not satisfied with other thing he will ask for that. This is crazy and impossible to satisfy every single person in immigration and this multiple co's are delaying ones file. Moreover what are the chances of getting reply after 28 days of CO contact from immigration side?


----------



## rrman83

Guys, glad to let you all know that my wife and I received our grant today. Below are my timelines. I have updated Immitracker with these details as well. I have been a silent member of this forum. Special shout out to newbienz for his super helpful and to-the-point guidance!

261313 | Age (33 - 39): 25pts | English: 20pts | Education: 15pts | Experience: 15pts | Total: 75pts


29 July 2017: IELTS L8, R8.5, W8, S7.5
24 Aug 2017: ACS Applied
12 Oct 2017: Positive ACS Result
13 Oct 2017: Submitted EOI AUS 189 (65 points) & AUS 190 All States (70 points)
18 Jan 2018: PTE-A L87, R90, W90, S90
19 Jan 2018: Updated EOI AUS 189 (75 points) & AUS 190 Withdrawn
07 Feb 2018: ITA Received
19 Mar 2018: Visa Lodged
01 Apr 2018: Document upload process complete
28 July 2018: Granted (Direct Grant)


----------



## seemasharma1584

rrman83 said:


> Guys, glad to let you all know that my wife and I received our grant today. Below are my timelines. I have updated Immitracker with these details as well. I have been a silent member of this forum. Special shout out to newbienz for his super helpful and to-the-point guidance!
> 
> 261313 | Age (33 - 39): 25pts | English: 20pts | Education: 15pts | Experience: 15pts | Total: 75pts
> 
> 
> 29 July 2017: IELTS L8, R8.5, W8, S7.5
> 24 Aug 2017: ACS Applied
> 12 Oct 2017: Positive ACS Result
> 13 Oct 2017: Submitted EOI AUS 189 (65 points) & AUS 190 All States (70 points)
> 18 Jan 2018: PTE-A L87, R90, W90, S90
> 19 Jan 2018: Updated EOI AUS 189 (75 points) & AUS 190 Withdrawn
> 07 Feb 2018: ITA Received
> 19 Mar 2018: Visa Lodged
> 01 Apr 2018: Document upload process complete
> 28 July 2018: Granted (Direct Grant)


Congrats 

The Moment the immitracker was updates,my first reaction was to check the person here in the forum 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

rrman83 said:


> Guys, glad to let you all know that my wife and I received our grant today. Below are my timelines. I have updated Immitracker with these details as well. I have been a silent member of this forum. Special shout out to newbienz for his super helpful and to-the-point guidance!
> 
> 261313 | Age (33 - 39): 25pts | English: 20pts | Education: 15pts | Experience: 15pts | Total: 75pts
> 
> 
> 29 July 2017: IELTS L8, R8.5, W8, S7.5
> 24 Aug 2017: ACS Applied
> 12 Oct 2017: Positive ACS Result
> 13 Oct 2017: Submitted EOI AUS 189 (65 points) & AUS 190 All States (70 points)
> 18 Jan 2018: PTE-A L87, R90, W90, S90
> 19 Jan 2018: Updated EOI AUS 189 (75 points) & AUS 190 Withdrawn
> 07 Feb 2018: ITA Received
> 19 Mar 2018: Visa Lodged
> 01 Apr 2018: Document upload process complete
> 28 July 2018: Granted (Direct Grant)


Congratulations.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

No attendance on Saturday..?? Where are you guys? GunBun, IC, Shorukeen and expat_user?? 
March 19 Granted.. 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chan007

Congrats!!!
I didn't know they give grants on Saturday too.


----------



## Mirage_-

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> I was contacted by CO for further proof of employment. Once I upload the docs to my immiaccount documents section, how to inform the CO that docs have been uploaded?
> 
> Thanks.



Hello. Can u pls advise the initial employment documents that u provided? And what did u add after CO contact? Thanks


----------



## foxes

Binnie said:


> what is the probability of getting 4 CO contacts?
> Well we already got 3 co contacts
> First for PCC
> SECOND for remedical
> 3rd on 12 July 2018 for reloading passport photocopy.
> This last CO contact was useless.😩😩
> As from our side everything is complete for our file, but since the last CO contact as they ask for the same document which was already there, I am bit worried that in this way they can ask anything. I was expecting grant but with this CO contact I am shattered. Hope for grant now and no co contact. And every time co contact is by different CO, does that mean if next time someone else will pickup your file and he is not satisfied with other thing he will ask for that. This is crazy and impossible to satisfy every single person in immigration and this multiple co's are delaying ones file. Moreover what are the chances of getting reply after 28 days of CO contact from immigration side?


I guess nobody really knows as it really depends on what CO thinks is necessary.


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> No attendance on Saturday..?? Where are you guys? GunBun, IC, Shorukeen and expat_user??
> March 19 Granted.. 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Present! 
March 20 next.. the grant on Sat?
Nice.Atleas some CO in DoHA wants to get promoted.


----------



## aswin4PR

rahulpop1 said:


> No attendance on Saturday..?? Where are you guys? GunBun, IC, Shorukeen and expat_user??
> March 19 Granted.. 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Same day... But awaiting
...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

question... I saw in one of the cases on tracker, someone got CO contacted for proof of residence for the time of his regional study in Australia. 

I only have my current proof of residence offshore. 
I've studied uni in Australia - not regional - but do I need to provide proof of residence for this time ?


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> No attendance on Saturday..?? Where are you guys? GunBun, IC, Shorukeen and expat_user??
> March 19 Granted.. 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hello guys.

In last 3 days there were grants from Oct,Nov,Dec as well. 

So it is clear now that with one hand dibp is clearing Mar-18 and with other Dec/older cases.

Jan-18 is completely ignored, In past 20 days (10 Jul to now), only 4 Jan-18 cases on immitracker. 

Also I saw that 190 started with April cases, probably 189 will also start Apr by 2nd/3rd week of Aug.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

GunBun... Its time for you to check your mails actively too.. If i am not wrong by next week this time or the very next week you will have your golden email in Inbox...

My first and most expected prediction...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## devmech

I guess all places of residence in last 10 years need to be mentioned.

Lets see what other senior members have to say



kaanixir said:


> question... I saw in one of the cases on tracker, someone got CO contacted for proof of residence for the time of his regional study in Australia.
> 
> I only have my current proof of residence offshore.
> I've studied uni in Australia - not regional - but do I need to provide proof of residence for this time ?


----------



## steelz

GUNBUN said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> In last 3 days there were grants from Oct,Nov,Dec as well.
> 
> So it is clear now that with one hand dibp is clearing Mar-18 and with other Dec/older cases.
> 
> Jan-18 is completely ignored, In past 20 days (10 Jul to now), only 4 Jan-18 cases on immitracker.
> 
> Also I saw that 190 started with April cases, probably 189 will also start Apr by 2nd/3rd week of Aug.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




Dear gunbun , whats yr thoughts on 489 ? Its been almost a month without any noticeable activity on immitracker 

I applied on 6th of april , no response yet 

Its becoming very hard to anticipate the processing trends of 489 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

Just came from NB's movie today and saw grant for March 19..... Went on searching inbox for 15 to 20 min... And then kept myself calm realising that its not my day yet.... 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

rrman83 said:


> Guys, glad to let you all know that my wife and I received our grant today. Below are my timelines. I have updated Immitracker with these details as well. I have been a silent member of this forum. Special shout out to newbienz for his super helpful and to-the-point guidance!
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 | Age (33 - 39): 25pts | English: 20pts | Education: 15pts | Experience: 15pts | Total: 75pts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 July 2017: IELTS L8, R8.5, W8, S7.5
> 
> 24 Aug 2017: ACS Applied
> 
> 12 Oct 2017: Positive ACS Result
> 
> 13 Oct 2017: Submitted EOI AUS 189 (65 points) & AUS 190 All States (70 points)
> 
> 18 Jan 2018: PTE-A L87, R90, W90, S90
> 
> 19 Jan 2018: Updated EOI AUS 189 (75 points) & AUS 190 Withdrawn
> 
> 07 Feb 2018: ITA Received
> 
> 19 Mar 2018: Visa Lodged
> 
> 01 Apr 2018: Document upload process complete
> 
> 28 July 2018: Granted (Direct Grant)




Congratulations! 
What is your IED?



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

Mirage_- said:


> Hello. Can u pls advise the initial employment documents that u provided? And what did u add after CO contact? Thanks




Initially I provided a SD provided by my colleague, along with that I submitted all my pay-slips, compensation review letters, bank statements, PF statement & previous company experience doc.

Post CO contact I provided work experience letter from my current employer on company letterhead. Along with that also attached last 3 months pay slips, current year compensation review letter, and tax summary statement.



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

does your letter of completion include campus location ? 

mine doesn't and ACS at the time asked for a letter that mentions the campus - I had to go arrange new docs from uni. Would DHA ask for more info if the letter of completion doesn't include the campus studied at ?


----------



## rrman83

Ausysdhome said:


> Congratulations!
> What is your IED?
> 
> 
> 
> PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks! My IED is 9 Feb 2019. It’s 1 year after my Health assessment date which was completed first of Health assessment, India PCC and US PCC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> Just came from NB's movie today and saw grant for March 19..... Went on searching inbox for 15 to 20 min... And then kept myself calm realising that its not my day yet....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Yours and @rahulpop1 next week sure. LOL.

Mine a week later of you both.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

steelz said:


> Dear gunbun , whats yr thoughts on 489 ? Its been almost a month without any noticeable activity on immitracker
> 
> I applied on 6th of april , no response yet
> 
> Its becoming very hard to anticipate the processing trends of 489
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi dear, you have knocked the wrong door.

I am still the final year student of this program.

You can ask this to professor andreyx or to our dean newbienz.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

aswin4PR said:


> Just came from NB's movie today and saw grant for March 19..... Went on searching inbox for 15 to 20 min... And then kept myself calm realising that its not my day yet....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


May be next week..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Yours and @rahulpop1 next week sure. LOL.
> 
> Mine a week later of you both.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


You are also join the party next week @GunBun.. 
Keep fingers crossed.. 🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VKan

VKan said:


> That's me! :hand: I have been a silent observer thus far and have benefited immensely from the posts / discussions on this forum. Thank you very much.
> 
> I have been asked to provide additional evidence of employment including, but not limited to,
> ● employment references (2/3 references are stat declarations and none of them have the direct contact number of the person who wrote the reference (this has been asked for now)
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> 
> I am also required to furnish form80 - it requires I list out all my international travel over the past 10 years, including holidays! I will also have to provide reason for each trip. Mine would stretch to a few pages, if I manage to trace out all my trips. Has anybody been asked for something similar? If so, can you please share tips to bear in mind while filling out the form?


The documents I need to provide are nearly ready. Do I just need to upload these all at once through the normal means (login to immiaccount ->view details > attach documents -> attach all documents asked for ) ? Is there a way for me to indicate to the case officer that all required documents have been uploaded? If not, would she just wait for the 28 day timeframe to elapse, before she picks up my case again?


----------



## rahulpop1

rahulpop1 said:


> You are also join the party next week @GunBun..
> Keep fingers crossed.. 🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I mean you are also Joining the party next week @GUNBUN . #JulyIsNotOverYet.. 🤞🏼
By the way MI:Fallout is awesome as usual.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

kaanixir said:


> question... I saw in one of the cases on tracker, someone got CO contacted for proof of residence for the time of his regional study in Australia.
> 
> I only have my current proof of residence offshore.
> I've studied uni in Australia - not regional - but do I need to provide proof of residence for this time ?


there must be something specific the CO wants to get cleared
It’s not a routine question 

If you become paranoid and start collecting evidence for every question the CO has ever asked to any applicant, then better get a new hard disk
Your existing one is bound to fall short

Relax

Cheers


----------



## NB

VKan said:


> The documents I need to provide are nearly ready. Do I just need to upload these all at once through the normal means (login to immiaccount ->view details > attach documents -> attach all documents asked for ) ? Is there a way for me to indicate to the case officer that all required documents have been uploaded? If not, would she just wait for the 28 day timeframe to elapse, before she picks up my case again?


You will need to upload the documents as mentioned
After completing the uploading, you will find a button on the dashboard for information provided

Press that and your part is over
The ball is in the COs court

Cheers


----------



## kaanixir

OK but today I saw on immi official website that CV, form 80 and form 1221 were recommended to reduce likelihood of a CO contact. I didn't know CV was also part of this immigration frenzy. 

So I uploaded my CV like there's no tomorrow, I'm feeling a bit more relaxed now. But I only have employment contract + payslips uploaded so far, maybe I should collect reference letters from my companies too ? I wonder if ref letters are really that necessary when there's payslips and contracts it should be fine I reckon ?


----------



## andreyx108b

steelz said:


> Dear gunbun , whats yr thoughts on 489 ? Its been almost a month without any noticeable activity on immitracker
> 
> I applied on 6th of april , no response yet
> 
> Its becoming very hard to anticipate the processing trends of 489
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


489 is very tiny nowadays... hence lack of activity.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kaanixir said:


> question... I saw in one of the cases on tracker, someone got CO contacted for proof of residence for the time of his regional study in Australia.
> 
> I only have my current proof of residence offshore.
> I've studied uni in Australia - not regional - but do I need to provide proof of residence for this time ?


If you are not claiming regional points, no

If you are claiming points for meeting the Australians study requirement, yes (usually just a one liner from the uni saying that you studied at xyz campus in Australia will suffice, included in your completion letter)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kaanixir said:


> OK but today I saw on immi official website that CV, form 80 and form 1221 were recommended to reduce likelihood of a CO contact. I didn't know CV was also part of this immigration frenzy.
> 
> So I uploaded my CV like there's no tomorrow, I'm feeling a bit more relaxed now. But I only have employment contract + payslips uploaded so far, maybe I should collect reference letters from my companies too ? I wonder if ref letters are really that necessary when there's payslips and contracts it should be fine I reckon ?


They also recommend uploading any documentation you used to get that employment skills assessed by your authority 

So for me that would mean contracts, payslips, but also RnR reference letter (on company letter head stating whether I work full-time or part-time and permanent or fixed etc), tax returns, bank statements showing salary credit etc. 

See:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## redtar1979

*Form 80 -Employment*

Hi Friends, 
Have some doubts about Question 19 .
I was a studying for my masters in the US ,
While studying i did few on-campus jobs for some duration. 

I do not remember the exact dates and they were all part time.

What should i do ?

Any input would be useful.

Thanks


----------



## NB

redtar1979 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Have some doubts about Question 19 .
> I was a studying for my masters in the US ,
> While studying i did few on-campus jobs for some duration.
> 
> I do not remember the exact dates and they were all part time.
> 
> What should i do ?
> 
> Any input would be useful.
> 
> Thanks


If you were paid in cash, then you would not have any bank statement through which you have checked the dates

If you have absolutely no knowledge of any dates, then there is nothing you can do about it

But see if you can remember approximate dates for atleast some and put those atleast 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

redtar1979 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Have some doubts about Question 19 .
> I was a studying for my masters in the US ,
> While studying i did few on-campus jobs for some duration.
> 
> I do not remember the exact dates and they were all part time.
> 
> What should i do ?
> 
> Any input would be useful.
> 
> Thanks


but approximate periods dates, say - may - to october, it should suffice.


----------



## munna1988

Hello guys,

I need help in filling out employment/unemployment section of form 80.
I worked at onsite(Belgium) for my present employer X, whose office building is at address Y in India, multiple times in last 7 years. I split up the work experience in ACS, EOI, VISA applications accordinlgy i.e. based on my work location(India and Belgium)
I am now thinking I should not split up the work exp in the employment section of form 80 based on work location, because:
- Based on the details asked in this section(company name, address, country), I feel that its enough only to mention that I was employed at company X, located at address Y in India(they arent asking work location here, just the address of company, which is always India)
- Details of my onsite visit are anyways covered in relevant sections i.e. international travels section and address history section.

I am not trying to skip additional work by not splitting up based on work location, its just that it doesnt feel relevant in this section. For example, I might have to mention something like this:
2010-15 Comp X ; Business address India Y ; country India
2015-17 Comp X ; Business address India Y; country Belgium????

Thanks...


----------



## andreyx108b

munna1988 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I need help in filling out employment/unemployment section of form 80.
> I worked at onsite(Belgium) for my present employer X, whose office building is at address Y in India, multiple times in last 7 years. I split up the work experience in ACS, EOI, VISA applications accordinlgy i.e. based on my work location(India and Belgium)
> I am now thinking I should not split up the work exp in the employment section of form 80 based on work location, because:
> - Based on the details asked in this section(company name, address, country), I feel that its enough only to mention that I was employed at company X, located at address Y in India(they arent asking work location here, just the address of company, which is always India)
> - Details of my onsite visit are anyways covered in relevant sections i.e. international travels section and address history section.
> 
> I am not trying to skip additional work by not splitting up based on work location, its just that it doesnt feel relevant in this section. For example, I might have to mention something like this:
> 2010-15 Comp X ; Business address India Y ; country India
> 2015-17 Comp X ; Business address India Y; country Belgium????
> 
> Thanks...


I would agree with your logic, maybe it worth attaching a cover letter to explain that, employment in X was on multiply sites, and explain some details. I don't think it will be much of a concern.


----------



## munna1988

^^^^Forgot adding the question..😁
What do you guys suggest??


----------



## munna1988

andreyx108b said:


> munna1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I need help in filling out employment/unemployment section of form 80.
> I worked at onsite(Belgium) for my present employer X, whose office building is at address Y in India, multiple times in last 7 years. I split up the work experience in ACS, EOI, VISA applications accordinlgy i.e. based on my work location(India and Belgium)
> I am now thinking I should not split up the work exp in the employment section of form 80 based on work location, because:
> - Based on the details asked in this section(company name, address, country), I feel that its enough only to mention that I was employed at company X, located at address Y in India(they arent asking work location here, just the address of company, which is always India)
> - Details of my onsite visit are anyways covered in relevant sections i.e. international travels section and address history section.
> 
> I am not trying to skip additional work by not splitting up based on work location, its just that it doesnt feel relevant in this section. For example, I might have to mention something like this:
> 2010-15 Comp X ; Business address India Y ; country India
> 2015-17 Comp X ; Business address India Y; country Belgium????
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with your logic, maybe it worth attaching a cover letter to explain that, employment in X was on multiply sites, and explain some details. I don't think it will be much of a concern.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion andreyx.. will consider attaching a cover letter.. 

Anybody else with same circumstances and dilemma? What did you finally do?


----------



## andreyx108b

munna1988 said:


> ^^^^Forgot adding the question..😁
> What do you guys suggest??


Responded above.


----------



## NB

munna1988 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I need help in filling out employment/unemployment section of form 80.
> I worked at onsite(Belgium) for my present employer X, whose office building is at address Y in India, multiple times in last 7 years. I split up the work experience in ACS, EOI, VISA applications accordinlgy i.e. based on my work location(India and Belgium)
> I am now thinking I should not split up the work exp in the employment section of form 80 based on work location, because:
> - Based on the details asked in this section(company name, address, country), I feel that its enough only to mention that I was employed at company X, located at address Y in India(they arent asking work location here, just the address of company, which is always India)
> - Details of my onsite visit are anyways covered in relevant sections i.e. international travels section and address history section.
> 
> I am not trying to skip additional work by not splitting up based on work location, its just that it doesnt feel relevant in this section. For example, I might have to mention something like this:
> 2010-15 Comp X ; Business address India Y ; country India
> 2015-17 Comp X ; Business address India Y; country Belgium????
> 
> Thanks...


Mine was a similar case
Yet I split it up location wise in form 80 also
I made sure that All my documents had the same information 
My form 80 ran to nearly 50 pages

Moreover in Belgium , you should give the company local Belgium office address, as I am sure they must have one 

Cheers


----------



## munna1988

Thanks Newbienz(Newbie NZ?). Yes, they have a parent organization headquarter address in Belgium. I will split up work location wise as suggested.

I need further help filling up additional information page for address/intl travel/work exp:

- If I require additional additional info pages, should I just copy the same page(empty)?

- Is the following format ok to fill up for additional info? (corresponding question type indicated in Brackets)

(Address section) "From xx-yyyy to aa-bbbb, I lived at address xyz, country: abc"

(Intl travel section) "From xx-yy-zzzz to aa-bb-cccc, holiday in xyz, country: xyz

(Employment) "From xx-yyyy to aa-bbbb, I worked at company xx, address yy, country: abc"


----------



## amitkb

Hello guys. Again I am asking about RnR on company letter head. I have obtained these on company letter head for the primary applicant but its not possible for secondary one. We are claiming spousal points. So will it create a problem, that for primary I am submitting rnr on letter head but for secondary I am submitting SD from colleagues ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

munna1988 said:


> Thanks Newbienz(Newbie NZ?). Yes, they have a parent organization headquarter address in Belgium. I will split up work location wise as suggested.
> 
> I need further help filling up additional information page for address/intl travel/work exp:
> 
> - If I require additional additional info pages, should I just copy the same page(empty)?
> 
> - Is the following format ok to fill up for additional info? (corresponding question type indicated in Brackets)
> 
> (Address section) "From xx-yyyy to aa-bbbb, I lived at address xyz, country: abc"
> 
> (Intl travel section) "From xx-yy-zzzz to aa-bb-cccc, holiday in xyz, country: xyz
> 
> (Employment) "From xx-yyyy to aa-bbbb, I worked at company xx, address yy, country: abc"



It was very cumbersome but I made a exact replica of all the questions as asked in the main pages in the page T

It was very cumbersome and tedious but I did it 
My page T ran to 20 pages

Cheers


----------



## NB

amitkb said:


> Hello guys. Again I am asking about RnR on company letter head. I have obtained these on company letter head for the primary applicant but its not possible for secondary one. We are claiming spousal points. So will it create a problem, that for primary I am submitting rnr on letter head but for secondary I am submitting SD from colleagues ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should not be a problem, but one can never be sure till you have the grant in hand

These are very uncertain times and past conventions can no longer be relied on

Cheers


----------



## amitkb

newbienz said:


> Should not be a problem, but one can never be sure till you have the grant in hand
> 
> 
> 
> These are very uncertain times and past conventions can no longer be relied on
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks a lot for the response. One more thing i wanted to ask. 
Is it mandatory to furnish all the rnr details on company letter head as mentioned at the time of EA assessment?? Or I can change few things here and there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

amitkb said:


> Thanks a lot for the response. One more thing i wanted to ask.
> Is it mandatory to furnish all the rnr details on company letter head as mentioned at the time of EA assessment?? Or I can change few things here and there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gave a complete set of documents I used for my skills assessment to the department , merged in 1 file
Not a single document was added or removed , replaced or tampered

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

amitkb said:


> Hello guys. Again I am asking about RnR on company letter head. I have obtained these on company letter head for the primary applicant but its not possible for secondary one. We are claiming spousal points. So will it create a problem, that for primary I am submitting rnr on letter head but for secondary I am submitting SD from colleagues ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not required for partner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

andreyx108b said:


> Not required for partner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Even if we are claiming partner points?? SD is fine for the partner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

amitkb said:


> Even if we are claiming partner points?? SD is fine for the partner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no a single case, anywhere online where job verification done or request for evidence of partners employment has been requested by the CO in cases when partners points been claimed.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Hello 

Just moved to Australia 4 months on 189 visa. Now my sister is at 65 points under Analyst programmer code where waiting is close to 1 year.

Can i sponsor her under 489 family sponsored visa or do i have to wait for 2 years before i can sponsor her?


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

It seems like the treasury minister is also taking a U-turn due to current voters mode before the election ....

Scott Morrison backs tighter migration settings

In an interview with Fairfax Media, he also rejected claims of a split between Treasury officials seeking a bigger intake and a push for tighter rules being applied by migration officials reporting to Home Affairs Minister Peter Dutton.

https://www.watoday.com.au/politics...ghter-migration-settings-20180723-p4zt5n.html


----------



## munna1988

newbienz said:


> munna1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Newbienz(Newbie NZ?). Yes, they have a parent organization headquarter address in Belgium. I will split up work location wise as suggested.
> 
> I need further help filling up additional information page for address/intl travel/work exp:
> 
> - If I require additional additional info pages, should I just copy the same page(empty)?
> 
> - Is the following format ok to fill up for additional info? (corresponding question type indicated in Brackets)
> 
> (Address section) "From xx-yyyy to aa-bbbb, I lived at address xyz, country: abc"
> 
> (Intl travel section) "From xx-yy-zzzz to aa-bb-cccc, holiday in xyz, country: xyz
> 
> (Employment) "From xx-yyyy to aa-bbbb, I worked at company xx, address yy, country: abc"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very cumbersome but I made a exact replica of all the questions as asked in the main pages in the page T
> 
> It was very cumbersome and tedious but I did it
> My page T ran to 20 pages
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Real pain in the ass to present additional information in the exact format they initially provide you as limited edition. But I was finally able to do it, and the form looks neat. Thanks for the suggestion!!

Another question... last one I hope.. For education details, it is mentioned that all "tertiary" education details need to be submitted. I suppose that this clearly means I only have to provide the details of my bachelor's degree(that is my highest qualification after school). 

Could you please confirm if it is fine? I know you have submitted details right from your kindergarten to PG 😜 but can I get away with just my bachelor's degree info.. I wanna close our application with this final doc and concentrate on life from today 😁


----------



## NB

munna1988 said:


> Real pain in the ass to present additional information in the exact format they initially provide you as limited edition. But I was finally able to do it, and the form looks neat. Thanks for the suggestion!!
> 
> Another question... last one I hope.. For education details, it is mentioned that all "tertiary" education details need to be submitted. I suppose that this clearly means I only have to provide the details of my bachelor's degree(that is my highest qualification after school).
> 
> Could you please confirm if it is fine? I know you have submitted details right from your kindergarten to PG 😜 but can I get away with just my bachelor's degree info.. I wanna close our application with this final doc and concentrate on life from today 😁


I have not read that form 80 asks you to submit only tertiary degree in the section that I gave my schooling details
I gave it because I thought it was required

I can only tell you what I did

Anyways, if you are sure, it’s not required, so be it

Cheers


----------



## NB

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> It seems like the treasury minister is also taking a U-turn due to current voters mode before the election ....
> 
> Scott Morrison backs tighter migration settings
> 
> In an interview with Fairfax Media, he also rejected claims of a split between Treasury officials seeking a bigger intake and a push for tighter rules being applied by migration officials reporting to Home Affairs Minister Peter Dutton.
> 
> https://www.watoday.com.au/politics...ghter-migration-settings-20180723-p4zt5n.html


Migration is now a dirty word all over the world

It’s not surprising that after the losses of all the Bye elections yesterday , the Turnbull Government would also be more shrill against migration

Cheers


----------



## munna1988

newbienz said:


> munna1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real pain in the ass to present additional information in the exact format they initially provide you as limited edition. But I wa
> 
> I have not read that form 80 asks you to submit only tertiary degree in the section that I gave my schooling details
> I gave it because I thought it was required
> 
> I can only tell you what I did
> 
> Anyways, if you are sure, it’s not required, so be it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the answers bro! Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## amitmishra04

newbienz said:


> Migration is now a dirty word all over the world
> 
> It’s not surprising that after the losses of all the Bye elections yesterday , the Turnbull Government would also be more shrill against migration
> 
> Cheers


True that.. Its a global trend now. Migration is getting increasingly difficult


----------



## andreyx108b

amitmishra04 said:


> True that.. Its a global trend now. Migration is getting increasingly difficult


Canada is pretty open.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

andreyx108b said:


> Canada is pretty open.


It is not the question of open or closed, it is the question of how strict are the rules to qualify for a visa. Cannada points are much harder and they have more weightage for masters vs bachlors. 

As said Aus is open as long as one meets the higher cutoff, this is same for cannada, if you are able to get invite here you will get there, if you are at 65 or 70 here it will be same situation even for cannada where you will not have enough points to get a invite.


----------



## rahulpop1

santhoshpkumar said:


> It is not the question of open or closed, it is the question of how strict are the rules to qualify for a visa. Cannada points are much harder and they have more weightage for masters vs bachlors.
> 
> As said Aus is open as long as one meets the higher cutoff, this is same for cannada, if you are able to get invite here you will get there, if you are at 65 or 70 here it will be same situation even for cannada where you will not have enough points to get a invite.


+1
Even I thought of Canada when I was a 65 pointer but things are same everywhere. Finally improved English score and got Aus invite. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> +1
> Even I thought of Canada when I was a 65 pointer but things are same everywhere. Finally improved English score and got Aus invite.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


@rahulpop1
@aswin4PR

How many March-18 guys not going to have sound sleep tonight ? LOL :juggle:

GunBun is ready with a beggar's bowl in hand


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> @rahulpop1
> @aswin4PR
> 
> How many March-18 guys not going to have sound sleep tonight ? LOL :juggle:
> 
> GunBun is ready with a beggar's bowl in hand


It's not that easy man @GUNBUN.. Who can know better than you.. 
Anything can happen..
<*SNIP*> *See "Language" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> Even I thought of Canada when I was a 65 pointer but things are same everywhere. Finally improved English score and got Aus invite.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> @rahulpop1
> @aswin4PR
> 
> How many March-18 guys not going to have sound sleep tonight ? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GunBun is ready with a beggar's bowl in hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOte
> Now it's your turn to Poke at us man.... <*SNIP*> *See "Language" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator* ... i think tomorrow sick leave....
Click to expand...


----------



## craigravi

Hello Experts, I received a CO contact for some additional PCC with "Request for More Information" email and my application status is showing "Initial Assesment". So can I expect more requests from CO? since my app is only in "Initial" assessment status or they go through all docs and asks in one go everything and this is the only request.


----------



## amitmishra04

andreyx108b said:


> Canada is pretty open.


for that matter, every country is open for a select few - the crème de la crème. I was referring to the lesser mortals like me, with an aspiration to get a better quality of life.

Hope this week sees the end of the ordeal - though getting the grant is like being acclimatized on base camp. The trek to Mt. Everest still remains - if you get my drift.


----------



## kaanixir

newbienz said:


> Migration is now a dirty word all over the world
> 
> It’s not surprising that after the losses of all the Bye elections yesterday , the Turnbull Government would also be more shrill against migration
> 
> Cheers


With less than a year left for the real election, they'll probably leave a big mark before they leave and make a mess. Pauline Hanson and Peter Dutton have a style.


----------



## munna1988

craigravi said:


> Hello Experts, I received a CO contact for some additional PCC with "Request for More Information" email and my application status is showing "Initial Assesment". So can I expect more requests from CO? since my app is only in "Initial" assessment status or they go through all docs and asks in one go everything and this is the only request.


Found the below explanation for various status' in some other forum:

An application may have one of the following status values. 

Submitted: Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.

Received: Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.

Initial assessment: The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.

Further assessment: The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.

​Approved: For citizenship applications, this indicates that the application has been approved. In most cases, the applicant(s) will not become Australian citizens until they attend a citizenship conferral ceremony.

Finalised:Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.

So, you might still be contacted during "Further assessment" stage, if required


----------



## Ismiya

Hai friends I have one doubt... If anybody got direct grand by submitting SD for current employment proof (or not with company letter head) along with supporting documents recently??


----------



## NB

craigravi said:


> Hello Experts, I received a CO contact for some additional PCC with "Request for More Information" email and my application status is showing "Initial Assesment". So can I expect more requests from CO? since my app is only in "Initial" assessment status or they go through all docs and asks in one go everything and this is the only request.


One can never be sure
You have to wait patiently every time for grant or co contact

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

santhoshpkumar said:


> It is not the question of open or closed, it is the question of how strict are the rules to qualify for a visa. Cannada points are much harder and they have more weightage for masters vs bachlors.
> 
> 
> 
> As said Aus is open as long as one meets the higher cutoff, this is same for cannada, if you are able to get invite here you will get there, if you are at 65 or 70 here it will be same situation even for cannada where you will not have enough points to get a invite.




Canada is pretty open, and way more accessible than Australia, their migration intake is almost double of AU and open to way larger pool of occupation, most of immigrants have masters (purely based on stats) therefore migration to CA is easier by any which ways 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

ok I agree, fair enough. I wont mention it to immigration staff but I will never, ever have a positive opinion about my own country. Thanks for the advice though.. They also deport those who have porn in their mobile phones right ? That makes two things to keep in mind. Hahahahah

edit: spent half of my life in Australia, I have mad respect for our island


----------



## abcFalcon

Hello expats, 
what does the current grant queue looks like? I mean what date of invites are receiving the grants at the moment.
The wait is killing me. My date of invite is 9th may
Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> +1
> Even I thought of Canada when I was a 65 pointer but things are same everywhere. Finally improved English score and got Aus invite.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Canada is super fast for most applicants, you can call and ask what stage your application is, you can request GCMS notes to understand what is happening with it... the system is very transparent i should say and it is easier to get invited into CA.


----------



## andreyx108b

kaanixir said:


> ok I agree, fair enough. I wont mention it to immigration staff but I will never, ever have a positive opinion about my own country. Thanks for the advice though.. They also deport those who have porn in their mobile phones right ? That makes two things to keep in mind. Hahahahah
> 
> edit: spent half of my life in Australia, I have mad respect for our island


Every country has it own good and bad, it is important to enjoy *TODAY* wherever you are.


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck everyone today! Lets see some grants!!!


----------



## aswin4PR

Man.... I hardly slept last night... And suddenly i could see its already 5 am now...
I hope i wouldnt sleep at work today...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aswin4PR said:


> Man.... I hardly slept last night... And suddenly i could see its already 5 am now...
> I hope i wouldnt sleep at work today...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


It's really easy to get consumed by the whole process. But also a great opportunity to cultivate different ways to manage passive stress. 

Hope you have a good Monday!


----------



## simarjeet8567

**Engineering Australia Assessment help required**

Hello, Can anyone one of you please help "regarding experience earned in a company which has closed its business", and I need to claim it.

I need your help to know about Skill assessment of professional experience obtained in a company which has closed its business. Below is the situation for my work experience, please understand it and help me.
Work duration: 11 August 2010 to 29 Nov 2011 {Around 1 year and 3 months}
Document limitation: Company has closed its business and currently, I cannot obtain a reference letter for my work which I have done there. I only have an old relieving letter from HR, salary slips, bank statements and Form 16 of Income-tax computation.
I have gone through the primary and secondary documents mentioned in the MSA booklet, and there it is mentioned that ITR receipts, PF Statement or Social Security number are mandatory to claim experience, which I don't have and unable to find out the process which can help me to claim the experience earned in the old company.


----------



## rahulpop1

aswin4PR said:


> Man.... I hardly slept last night... And suddenly i could see its already 5 am now...
> I hope i wouldnt sleep at work today...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Hahaha.. True that.. 
Thankfully I am going to be really busy in office today.. Otherwise I would have kept refreshing my inbox every 10 secs.. 
Anyway I will continue to do so until I reach.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> Every country has it own good and bad, it is important to enjoy *TODAY* wherever you are.


That's the ultimate truth and that's why we should always respect our own Mother Land along with other nations. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

simarjeet8567 said:


> **Engineering Australia Assessment help required**
> 
> Hello, Can anyone one of you please help "regarding experience earned in a company which has closed its business", and I need to claim it.
> 
> I need your help to know about Skill assessment of professional experience obtained in a company which has closed its business. Below is the situation for my work experience, please understand it and help me.
> Work duration: 11 August 2010 to 29 Nov 2011 {Around 1 year and 3 months}
> Document limitation: Company has closed its business and currently, I cannot obtain a reference letter for my work which I have done there. I only have an old relieving letter from HR, salary slips, bank statements and Form 16 of Income-tax computation.
> I have gone through the primary and secondary documents mentioned in the MSA booklet, and there it is mentioned that ITR receipts, PF Statement or Social Security number are mandatory to claim experience, which I don't have and unable to find out the process which can help me to claim the experience earned in the old company.



Post it in the Engineers Australia thread or create a new thread

This thread is for those who are waiting grant
You may not get a response here

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> Canada is super fast for most applicants, you can call and ask what stage your application is, you can request GCMS notes to understand what is happening with it... the system is very transparent i should say and it is easier to get invited into CA.


From transparency perspective, I think you are right. 
For invitations though the cut-off is way too much to achieve for graduates. It's rising day by day.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

@andreyx @newbienz 
Hey Seniors,
I read that Aus has 38 hours week. Since you guys have spent significant time over there, you are the best people to answer this.
Do most of the IT employers follow 38 hours week policy or its just on paper but people stay in office over 40 hrs/week.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

expat_user_25 said:


> @andreyx @newbienz
> Hey Seniors,
> I read that Aus has 38 hours week. Since you guys have spent significant time over there, you are the best people to answer this.
> Do most of the IT employers follow 38 hours week policy or its just on paper but people stay in office over 40 hrs/week..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Barring my initial 2 years of employment in india, in the past decade, I have never punched a clock

Wherever I have worked, I was always given freedom to work as I liked including from home as long as I completed the part expected from me

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

expat_user_25 said:


> @andreyx @newbienz
> Hey Seniors,
> I read that Aus has 38 hours week. Since you guys have spent significant time over there, you are the best people to answer this.
> Do most of the IT employers follow 38 hours week policy or its just on paper but people stay in office over 40 hrs/week..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends, my official is 40, but i tend to spend more time in the office working...


----------



## Shoryuken

abcFalcon said:


> Hello expats,
> what does the current grant queue looks like? I mean what date of invites are receiving the grants at the moment.
> The wait is killing me. My date of invite is 9th may
> Cheers!


From myimmitracker webportal's user generated data trends and grant cases that have been reported on this forum:

Direct Grant cases-Until mid March
CO contact cases-Jan case are waiting
May Cases-estimated to be processed in September


----------



## wrecker

abcFalcon said:


> Hello expats,
> what does the current grant queue looks like? I mean what date of invites are receiving the grants at the moment.
> The wait is killing me. My date of invite is 9th may
> Cheers!


When's your lodgement date? You mentioned 9th May as invitation date...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## black_swift

Ismiya said:


> Hai friends I have one doubt... If anybody got direct grand by submitting SD for current employment proof (or not with company letter head) along with supporting documents recently??


I have received grand directly without submitting SD or RnR on company letter head. I had submitted SD only during ACS not while visa lodging. So, it completely depends on the CO.

Thanks


----------



## Ismiya

Thank u so much.. Ur reply create some hope..


black_swift said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hai friends I have one doubt... If anybody got direct grand by submitting SD for current employment proof (or not with company letter head) along with supporting documents recently??
> 
> 
> 
> I have received grand directly without submitting SD or RnR on company letter head. I had submitted SD only during ACS not while visa lodging. So, it completely depends on the CO.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

black_swift said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hai friends I have one doubt... If anybody got direct grand by submitting SD for current employment proof (or not with company letter head) along with supporting documents recently??
> 
> 
> 
> I have received grand directly without submitting SD or RnR on company letter head. I had submitted SD only during ACS not while visa lodging. So, it completely depends on the CO.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Would you mind sharing what you submitted as proof of skilled employment, apart from ACS positive assessment


----------



## Shoryuken

Ismiya said:


> Thank u so much.. Ur reply create some hope..


His statement is correct, your conclusion may be a fallacy.
I guess, may be he didn't claim employment points at all.


----------



## black_swift

Ismiya said:


> Thank u so much.. Ur reply create some hope..


However, i have submitted all the other required documents related to employment (payslips, experience certificate, form16, PF statements, bank statement for current company, offer letter)


----------



## black_swift

Shoryuken said:


> His statement is correct, your conclusion may be a fallacy.
> I guess, may be he didn't claim employment points at all.


i claimed 10 points for employment


----------



## Shoryuken

black_swift said:


> i claimed 10 points for employment


I wish i get the same Case officer  :clock:


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> Man.... I hardly slept last night... And suddenly i could see its already 5 am now...
> I hope i wouldnt sleep at work today...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


hahaha....saw all those posts before it were deleted. Till now, 20-30 times I have drafted some posts but did not posted as it may start controversial debates.

Even, I have received few warnings from moderators recently 

As it is a rule...mind it, & enjoy 

When it comes to clarify doubts/seek help/stuck somewhere - All get maximum benefit/knowledge from Indian guys....but when some 2-3 Hindi posts are there, rule becomes important. LOL.


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> hahaha....saw all those posts before it were deleted. Till now, 20-30 times I have drafted some posts but did not posted as it may start controversial debates.
> 
> Even, I have received few warnings from moderators recently
> 
> As it is a rule...mind it, & enjoy
> 
> When it comes to clarify doubts/seek help/stuck somewhere - All get maximum benefit/knowledge from Indian guys....but when some 2-3 Hindi posts are there, rule becomes important. LOL.


 

Rules are rules!


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> hahaha....saw all those posts before it were deleted. Till now, 20-30 times I have drafted some posts but did not posted as it may start controversial debates.
> 
> Even, I have received few warnings from moderators recently
> 
> As it is a rule...mind it, & enjoy
> 
> When it comes to clarify doubts/seek help/stuck somewhere - All get maximum benefit/knowledge from Indian guys....but when some 2-3 Hindi posts are there, rule becomes important. LOL.


True.
And even as per rules, few quotes in foreign language are allowed if they are in context considering not everything can be translated to English with as-is meaning. The post by @expat_user was nothing more than that.
Someone however exaggerated the issue and started cursing the people. 🤷🏻*♂


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> Rules are rules!


And the post with some Indian quotes was well within the rules friend, isn't it?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> And the post with some Indian quotes was well within the rules friend, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


hm, i can't see the post, i understood it was in other language than English - which was removed? My posts were previosuly removed 2-3 years ago, when i used my native language....


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> hm, i can't see the post, i understood it was in other language than English - which was removed? My posts were previosuly removed 2-3 years ago, when i used my native language....


Hmmmm.. let it be.. No point sticking to the same subject.. 
No grants yet.. Seems all Monday predictions failed.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> Hmmmm.. let it be.. No point sticking to the same subject..
> No grants yet.. Seems all Monday predictions failed..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Only 3.01PM, lets see maybe... we will see some.


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> Only 3.01PM, lets see maybe... we will see some.




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

*Ggrrraaaanteddd!*

Dear all, I’m writing this with a lot of gratitude to everyone who has helped me on this forum that with the grace of God, I have received grant for my myself, husband and son. 

My timeline:
The journey started in 2016... in my mind 
ACS +ve: 10 Feb 2017
PTE first attempt: 20th Mar 2017: Could not get 65 in speaking probably owing to my voice  and just cleared reading section... My heart was broken. Almost gave up the process. Lost all the confidence that I had over my favourite language though I scored well in other sections.
Took a lot of time to convince myself for another attempt at PTE.
Got busy with one year old son and work, in between thinking that this is not meant for me!
PTE second attempt: 9th Jan 2018: L/R/S/W: 88/ 82/ 80/ 88. Now I seriously don’t know what I did here, cus I was contemplating the next attempt :-/ PTE is all about luck, I got it at that point!
EOI: 14th Jan 2018 (75 points)
ITA: 17th Jan 2018
Visa lodged: 20th Feb 2018
Final docs uploaded (Form 80 and 1221): 16th July 2018 (lazy me!! I hate forms!)
CO contact: Health declaration for my son : 16th July 2018, literally after few hours of uploading my final documents  that was a close shave! 
Responded: 18th July 2018... And now started the game of mailbox refreshing for every few minutes!
Grant: 30th July 2018
IED: 26th December 2018

Last but not the least, thanks to my husband for bearing me, for torturing ourselves for almost 2 years with my drama!

PS: Have updated tracker (different ID)


----------



## KP

Hello Guys,

Quick Question.. How to send PTE scores from pearson to DIBP?


__________________
ANZSCO Code : 261313
ACS Assessment Submitted: 27th Mar'16
ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 28th Apr'16
EOI Lodged: 5th Jul'17 with 65 Points
EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 17th JAN'17 with 70 points
ACS Expired: 28th Apr'18

ACS Assessment Submitted again: 11th Mar'18
ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 18th Apr'18

Desired PTE Outcome: 24th Jul

EOI Updated with 80 Points
Invited:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ssvk2018 said:


> Dear all, I’m writing this with a lot of gratitude to everyone who has helped me on this forum that with the grace of God, I have received grant for my myself, husband and son.
> 
> My timeline:
> The journey started in 2016... in my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACS +ve: 10 Feb 2017
> PTE first attempt: 20th Mar 2017: Could not get 65 in speaking probably owing to my voice 😛 and just cleared reading section... My heart was broken. Almost gave up the process. Lost all the confidence that I had over my favourite language though I scored well in other sections.
> Took a lot of time to convince myself for another attempt at PTE.
> Got busy with one year old son and work, in between thinking that this is not meant for me!
> PTE second attempt: 9th Jan 2018: L/R/S/W: 88/ 82/ 80/ 88. Now I seriously don’t know what I did here, cus I was contemplating the next attempt 😕 PTE is all about luck, I got it at that point!
> EOI: 14th Jan 2018 (75 points)
> ITA: 17th Jan 2018
> Visa lodged: 20th Feb 2018
> Final docs uploaded (Form 80 and 1221): 16th July 2018 (lazy me!! I hate forms!)
> CO contact: Health declaration for my son : 16th July 2018, literally after few hours of uploading my final documents 😛 that was a close shave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responded: 18th July 2018... And now started the game of mailbox refreshing for every few minutes!
> Grant: 30th July 2018
> IED: 26th December 2018
> 
> Last but not the least, thanks to my husband for bearing me, for torturing ourselves for almost 2 years with my drama!
> 
> PS: Have updated tracker (different ID)


Congrats!

Nice going juggling a young child and nailing the PTE earlier this year, exciting times ahead 🙂


----------



## rahulpop1

ssvk2018 said:


> Dear all, I’m writing this with a lot of gratitude to everyone who has helped me on this forum that with the grace of God, I have received grant for my myself, husband and son.
> 
> My timeline:
> The journey started in 2016... in my mind
> ACS +ve: 10 Feb 2017
> PTE first attempt: 20th Mar 2017: Could not get 65 in speaking probably owing to my voice  and just cleared reading section... My heart was broken. Almost gave up the process. Lost all the confidence that I had over my favourite language though I scored well in other sections.
> Took a lot of time to convince myself for another attempt at PTE.
> Got busy with one year old son and work, in between thinking that this is not meant for me!
> PTE second attempt: 9th Jan 2018: L/R/S/W: 88/ 82/ 80/ 88. Now I seriously don’t know what I did here, cus I was contemplating the next attempt :-/ PTE is all about luck, I got it at that point!
> EOI: 14th Jan 2018 (75 points)
> ITA: 17th Jan 2018
> Visa lodged: 20th Feb 2018
> Final docs uploaded (Form 80 and 1221): 16th July 2018 (lazy me!! I hate forms!)
> CO contact: Health declaration for my son : 16th July 2018, literally after few hours of uploading my final documents  that was a close shave!
> Responded: 18th July 2018... And now started the game of mailbox refreshing for every few minutes!
> Grant: 30th July 2018
> IED: 26th December 2018
> 
> Last but not the least, thanks to my husband for bearing me, for torturing ourselves for almost 2 years with my drama!
> 
> PS: Have updated tracker (different ID)


Congratulations.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ssvk2018 said:


> Dear all, I’m writing this with a lot of gratitude to everyone who has helped me on this forum that with the grace of God, I have received grant for my myself, husband and son.
> 
> My timeline:
> The journey started in 2016... in my mind
> ACS +ve: 10 Feb 2017
> PTE first attempt: 20th Mar 2017: Could not get 65 in speaking probably owing to my voice  and just cleared reading section... My heart was broken. Almost gave up the process. Lost all the confidence that I had over my favourite language though I scored well in other sections.
> Took a lot of time to convince myself for another attempt at PTE.
> Got busy with one year old son and work, in between thinking that this is not meant for me!
> PTE second attempt: 9th Jan 2018: L/R/S/W: 88/ 82/ 80/ 88. Now I seriously don’t know what I did here, cus I was contemplating the next attempt :-/ PTE is all about luck, I got it at that point!
> EOI: 14th Jan 2018 (75 points)
> ITA: 17th Jan 2018
> Visa lodged: 20th Feb 2018
> Final docs uploaded (Form 80 and 1221): 16th July 2018 (lazy me!! I hate forms!)
> CO contact: Health declaration for my son : 16th July 2018, literally after few hours of uploading my final documents  that was a close shave!
> Responded: 18th July 2018... And now started the game of mailbox refreshing for every few minutes!
> Grant: 30th July 2018
> IED: 26th December 2018
> 
> Last but not the least, thanks to my husband for bearing me, for torturing ourselves for almost 2 years with my drama!
> 
> PS: Have updated tracker (different ID)


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## GUNBUN

ssvk2018 said:


> Dear all, I’m writing this with a lot of gratitude to everyone who has helped me on this forum that with the grace of God, I have received grant for my myself, husband and son.
> 
> My timeline:
> The journey started in 2016... in my mind
> ACS +ve: 10 Feb 2017
> PTE first attempt: 20th Mar 2017: Could not get 65 in speaking probably owing to my voice  and just cleared reading section... My heart was broken. Almost gave up the process. Lost all the confidence that I had over my favourite language though I scored well in other sections.
> Took a lot of time to convince myself for another attempt at PTE.
> Got busy with one year old son and work, in between thinking that this is not meant for me!
> PTE second attempt: 9th Jan 2018: L/R/S/W: 88/ 82/ 80/ 88. Now I seriously don’t know what I did here, cus I was contemplating the next attempt :-/ PTE is all about luck, I got it at that point!
> EOI: 14th Jan 2018 (75 points)
> ITA: 17th Jan 2018
> Visa lodged: 20th Feb 2018
> Final docs uploaded (Form 80 and 1221): 16th July 2018 (lazy me!! I hate forms!)
> CO contact: Health declaration for my son : 16th July 2018, literally after few hours of uploading my final documents  that was a close shave!
> Responded: 18th July 2018... And now started the game of mailbox refreshing for every few minutes!
> Grant: 30th July 2018
> IED: 26th December 2018
> 
> Last but not the least, thanks to my husband for bearing me, for torturing ourselves for almost 2 years with my drama!
> 
> PS: Have updated tracker (different ID)


Congrats Mrs. SSVk2018 :clap2:


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> As per my analysis, Jul-18 is somewhat going like Aug-17.
> 
> In Aug-17, Out of total 87 grants, 34 were previous year i.e. 2016 lodgements and 53 were 2017 lodgements. i.e. 40% backlog clearance & 60% current year.
> 
> In Jul-18, Out of total 22 grants so far, 6 are pertaining to 2017 lodgements (backlog) while 16 are for current year.
> 
> If this continues, then we can safely assume that Aug-18 will be like Sep-17 i.e. flood month or batch processing.
> 
> Therefore, any recent CO contact movement in Sep-17, Oct-17,Nov-17 lodged cases indicates a positive sign and they are closer to their grants.
> 
> Go-ahead & provide the documents to CO without any doubt.


Guys...do you remember my this post. This is in continuation.....

Aug-17 vs. Jul-18

*Aug-17 : Total 87 grants*
27-Aug - 1
28-Aug - 2
29-Aug - 0
30-Aug - 1
31-Aug - 1
01-Sep - 15 (Batch Started)
02/03-Sep - Sat/Sun
04-Sep - 73
05-Sep - 82


*
Jul-18: Total 95 grants*
26-Jul - 1
27-Jul - 0
28-Jul - 2
30-Jul - 1 
31-Jul - ?
...
...
...
06-Aug - #AugustBatch ?

or just a coincidence ?


----------



## Ausysdhome

ssvk2018 said:


> Dear all, I’m writing this with a lot of gratitude to everyone who has helped me on this forum that with the grace of God, I have received grant for my myself, husband and son.
> 
> My timeline:
> The journey started in 2016... in my mind
> ACS +ve: 10 Feb 2017
> PTE first attempt: 20th Mar 2017: Could not get 65 in speaking probably owing to my voice  and just cleared reading section... My heart was broken. Almost gave up the process. Lost all the confidence that I had over my favourite language though I scored well in other sections.
> Took a lot of time to convince myself for another attempt at PTE.
> Got busy with one year old son and work, in between thinking that this is not meant for me!
> PTE second attempt: 9th Jan 2018: L/R/S/W: 88/ 82/ 80/ 88. Now I seriously don’t know what I did here, cus I was contemplating the next attempt :-/ PTE is all about luck, I got it at that point!
> EOI: 14th Jan 2018 (75 points)
> ITA: 17th Jan 2018
> Visa lodged: 20th Feb 2018
> Final docs uploaded (Form 80 and 1221): 16th July 2018 (lazy me!! I hate forms!)
> CO contact: Health declaration for my son : 16th July 2018, literally after few hours of uploading my final documents  that was a close shave!
> Responded: 18th July 2018... And now started the game of mailbox refreshing for every few minutes!
> Grant: 30th July 2018
> IED: 26th December 2018
> 
> Last but not the least, thanks to my husband for bearing me, for torturing ourselves for almost 2 years with my drama!
> 
> PS: Have updated tracker (different ID)


*Congratulations*


----------



## KVK

*I wonder*

Sometimes, I wonder if it would be better, if I would have applied in any other month accept Jan


----------



## NB

KP said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Quick Question.. How to send PTE scores from pearson to DIBP?
> 
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 27th Mar'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 28th Apr'16
> EOI Lodged: 5th Jul'17 with 65 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 17th JAN'17 with 70 points
> ACS Expired: 28th Apr'18
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 11th Mar'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 18th Apr'18
> 
> Desired PTE Outcome: 24th Jul
> 
> EOI Updated with 80 Points
> Invited:


Log into your PTEA account
In there you will see a list of agencies to whom you can send the scores
Choose DHA Australia
You will get a confirmation email that they have sent the scores
Preserve it safely

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

KVK said:


> Sometimes, I wonder if it would be better, if I would have applied in any other month accept Jan


I recommend the song by Sixto Rodriguez with the same name 😉

What's done is done mate


----------



## andreyx108b

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I recommend the song by Sixto Rodriguez with the same name 😉
> 
> What's done is done mate




The fact is, it is just time, grants will come soon or later.


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> Guys...do you remember my this post. This is in continuation.....
> 
> Aug-17 vs. Jul-18
> 
> *Aug-17 : Total 87 grants*
> 27-Aug - 1
> 28-Aug - 2
> 29-Aug - 0
> 30-Aug - 1
> 31-Aug - 1
> 01-Sep - 15 (Batch Started)
> 02/03-Sep - Sat/Sun
> 04-Sep - 73
> 05-Sep - 82
> 
> 
> *
> Jul-18: Total 95 grants*
> 26-Jul - 1
> 27-Jul - 0
> 28-Jul - 2
> 30-Jul - 1
> 31-Jul - ?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 06-Aug - #AugustBatch ?
> 
> or just a coincidence ?


No its just trolling by DoHA. What i have learned(should you choose to accept it) is that they make such trends to raise hope and then break them.
I think they have a mole on this forum and now he has learned of above mentioned trend too.

Truth is no one knows when grant their will be received and on what basis.
Only admirable thing is, despite 8-10 month timeline they clear most cases in timeframe less than 8 months.


----------



## andyrent

KVK said:


> Sometimes, I wonder if it would be better, if I would have applied in any other month accept Jan


mee too thinking the same thing... I had hurried to submit in Jan .... got CO Contact on 28th Jun ... and no response yet...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Shoryuken said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys...do you remember my this post. This is in continuation.....
> 
> Aug-17 vs. Jul-18
> 
> *Aug-17 : Total 87 grants*
> 27-Aug - 1
> 28-Aug - 2
> 29-Aug - 0
> 30-Aug - 1
> 31-Aug - 1
> 01-Sep - 15 (Batch Started)
> 02/03-Sep - Sat/Sun
> 04-Sep - 73
> 05-Sep - 82
> 
> 
> *
> Jul-18: Total 95 grants*
> 26-Jul - 1
> 27-Jul - 0
> 28-Jul - 2
> 30-Jul - 1
> 31-Jul - ?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 06-Aug - #AugustBatch ?
> 
> or just a coincidence ?
> 
> 
> 
> No its just trolling by DoHA. What i have learned(should you choose to accept it) is that they make such trends to raise hope and then break them.
> I think they have a mole on this forum and now he has learned of above mentioned trend too.
> 
> Truth is no one knows when grant their will be received and on what basis.
> Only admirable thing is, despite 8-10 month timeline they clear most cases in timeframe less than 8 months.
Click to expand...

The only thing I gleaned from your post is that I need to watch the latest MI movie this week (the should you choose to accept it line ) 

Those that did this weekend, verdict? 

Thanks for putting those numbers together btw GUNBUN


----------



## andreyx108b

I think one thing which need to be taking into account, that within 12 months the clearance rate is above 85%. The rest is just matter of wait.


----------



## NB

KVK said:


> Sometimes, I wonder if it would be better, if I would have applied in any other month accept Jan


A bunch of Jan applicants are somehow feeling left out

Just wondering maybe a batch of application has been earmarked to a CO who is on extended leave or on training ?

Just logical thinking , no evidence or past instances 

Cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats Mrs. SSVk2018 :clap2:


Haha! Thanks Mr GunBun!


----------



## andreyx108b

CO works in teams, some team might be more utlized, while other has some capacity... we would never know.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

newbienz said:


> A bunch of Jan applicants are somehow feeling left out
> 
> Just wondering maybe a batch of application has been earmarked to a CO who is on extended leave or on training ?
> 
> Just logical thinking , no evidence or past instances
> 
> Cheers


I'm also one of the Jan applicant. 18th Jan. CO contact on 28th Jun and waiting. Hope they start clearing the backlogs this week. Fingers crossed

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The only thing I gleaned from your post is that I need to watch the latest MI movie this week (the should you choose to accept it line )
> 
> Those that did this weekend, verdict?
> 
> Thanks for putting those numbers together btw GUNBUN


Being a 90s kid,I like brute raw action ,Its very good in that respect.
However, the soul of MI have been nonstop action+'soundtrack',it lacks here.The soundtrack is used terribly.Perhaps to give something new to audience but I am an orthodox fanboy.
+ I didn't get free popcorn and cola too.


----------



## andreyx108b

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> I'm also one of the Jan applicant. 18th Jan. CO contact on 28th Jun and waiting. Hope they start clearing the backlogs this week. Fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


I hope we will see a lot of clearance for Jan this months, lets see.


----------



## ssvk2018

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Nice going juggling a young child and nailing the PTE earlier this year, exciting times ahead 🙂


Thank you


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> Being a 90s kid,I like brute raw action ,Its very good in that respect.
> However, the soul of MI have been nonstop action+'soundtrack',it lacks here.The soundtrack is used terribly.Perhaps to give something new to audience but I am an orthodox fanboy.
> + I didn't get free popcorn and cola too.


LOL...enjoy movies guys.

My TATA SKY (DTH) would be up & running , the very next day I will get grant 

For the past 4.5 yrs.....me & my wife have not watched television or any movie in a theater...all our time we have invested in our twins kids.

you see, everyone here has a different story.

Shutter down for today, it seems !!


----------



## NB

Shoryuken said:


> Being a 90s kid,I like brute raw action ,Its very good in that respect.
> However, the soul of MI have been nonstop action+'soundtrack',it lacks here.The soundtrack is used terribly.Perhaps to give something new to audience but I am an orthodox fanboy.
> + I didn't get free popcorn and cola too.


Sorry to hear that

Will jack up my price by another hundred million to teach them a lesson

Cheers


----------



## JHubble

I'm another Jan-18 applicant, applied on 25th Jan. No CO contact nor immi commencement email. I have no idea whats going on, I'm like left out in dark.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

*There is currently a very healthy pipeline of applications *and we will continue to monitor those so we can make sure we invite an appropriate number each month. The invitation rounds are not set in stone in terms of invitation numbers, they can fluctuate depending on our processing capacity and pipeline.
We have been allocated the same number of places in the Migration Program as last year and will continue to work as hard as we can to meet finalisations while maintaining our high level of scrutiny and integrity in the program.
----------------------------------------------------------------Source:ISCAH facebook page

They are working hard with current applications so if 11 Aug invitations numbers are high, the current pipeline is reducing or.....more wait


----------



## aswin4PR

Shoryuken said:


> *There is currently a very healthy pipeline of applications *and we will continue to monitor those so we can make sure we invite an appropriate number each month. The invitation rounds are not set in stone in terms of invitation numbers, they can fluctuate depending on our processing capacity and pipeline.
> We have been allocated the same number of places in the Migration Program as last year and will continue to work as hard as we can to meet finalisations while maintaining our high level of scrutiny and integrity in the program.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------Source:ISCAH facebook page
> 
> They are working hard with current applications so if 11 Aug invitations numbers are high, the current pipeline is reducing or.....more wait


I still believe, it will be this week(early bird) or by next month(left overs) for march applicants....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> LOL...enjoy movies guys.
> 
> My TATA SKY (DTH) would be up & running , the very next day I will get grant
> 
> For the past 4.5 yrs.....me & my wife have not watched television or any movie in a theater...all our time we have invested in our twins kids.
> 
> you see, everyone here has a different story.
> 
> Shutter down for today, it seems !!


Father of Gunnu and Bunnu,you may be right about #Augustbatch.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> Father of Gunnu and Bunnu,you may be right about #Augustbatch.
> :fingerscrossed:


haha....Astrology is a science, this prediction won't be wrong.....I can say with 100% money back guarantee.

just wait & watch :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB

aswin4PR said:


> I still believe, it will be this week(early bird) or by next month(left overs) for march applicants....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


In my decade of personal experience of Immigration, one thing that I have understood is that this is a game of snake and ladders

Every box you get ticked, you climb a ladder , and those who can’t get those ticked keep sliding down the snakes

That’s the only logiiCal explanation of difference of 2 weeks and 2 years between similar application grants 

I am a fan of Shiv Khera who said that successful people don’t to different things, they do the things differently 

Cheers


----------



## nishkul

Guys, do the 189 Visa Grant remain as a Electronic copy of the PDF ( E-visa) reflecting the Entry and Exit dates OR it would be like a Stamped Visa on the Passport ? I heard they have stopped the Stamped Visa format on Passport since last few years.


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> In my decade of personal experience of Immigration, one thing that I have understood is that this is a game of snake and ladders
> 
> Every box you get ticked, you climb a ladder , and those who can’t get those ticked keep sliding down the snakes
> 
> That’s the only logiiCal explanation of difference of 2 weeks and 2 years between similar application grants
> 
> I am a fan of Shiv Khera who said that successful people don’t to different things, they do the things differently
> 
> Cheers


Agree! I took newbienz’s advice from one of his posts on the forum and made sure my documentation is crisp. Although my visa grant is not quick, I’m confident that the CO would not have been troubled much going through my documents! Had given cover page for each document with index wherever the document length is too much and each section had an introduction. It was a bit tedious task, but I was impressed at this idea


----------



## Richamonk

andyrent said:


> KVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, I wonder if it would be better, if I would have applied in any other month accept Jan
> 
> 
> 
> mee too thinking the same thing... I had hurried to submit in Jan .... got CO Contact on 28th Jun ... and no response yet...
Click to expand...

Got a Co Contact on the same date June 28th. Jan applicant, just waiting patiently or at least trying to !!


----------



## katsumoto

ssvk2018 said:


> Agree! I took newbienz’s advice from one of his posts on the forum and made sure my documentation is crisp. Although my visa grant is not quick, I’m confident that the CO would not have been troubled much going through my documents! Had given cover page for each document with index wherever the document length is too much and each section had an introduction. It was a bit tedious task, but I was impressed at this idea


would love to see this documentation post by newbienz


----------



## ssvk2018

katsumoto said:


> would love to see this documentation post by newbienz


it wasn't a detailed post. he's here, so you can ask him or refer to his own thread in the forum 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin

Hi,
I have applied EOI for for ANCZO 261312 (Developer Programer). My spouse is a Civil engineer and currently have 7 year of break in work experience. She earlier worked for 5 years. she got 50+ in (Reading, writing,Listening and Speaking). Can i claim her points?


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> I have applied EOI for for ANCZO 261312 (Developer Programer). My spouse is a Civil engineer and currently have 7 year of break in work experience. She earlier worked for 5 years. she got 50+ in (Reading, writing,Listening and Speaking). Can i claim her points?


Prima facia I think she checks all the right boxes
You should not have much of a psroblm in getting a positive assessment

I am presuming that you would be able to get all the evidence of her job which is required for skills assessment 

But still wait for a civil engineer to confirm

Cheers


----------



## vijgin

newbienz said:


> Prima facia I think she checks all the right boxes
> You should not have much of a psroblm in getting a positive assessment
> 
> I am presuming that you would be able to get all the evidence of her job which is required for skills assessment
> 
> But still wait for a civil engineer to confirm
> 
> Cheers


Thank you. 
Civil engineers, please provide your comments.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

By looking at trends there is a difference of 2-3 weeks between grants of a single month...does this mean after picking up cases.they are taking about 2-3 weeks to finalize them from scratch....what do the experts say?


----------



## andreyx108b

nishkul said:


> Guys, do the 189 Visa Grant remain as a Electronic copy of the PDF ( E-visa) reflecting the Entry and Exit dates OR it would be like a Stamped Visa on the Passport ? I heard they have stopped the Stamped Visa format on Passport since last few years.


evisa in a form of grant letter


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

andreyx108b said:


> evisa in a form of grant letter




First time when we enter and activate pr
From subsequent time onwards do we still need to carry that grant letter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Vineethmarkonda said:


> First time when we enter and activate pr
> From subsequent time onwards do we still need to carry that grant letter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i was not even asked on the first entry, they have internal it system to verify that. 

Grant letter is usually required when you depart to AU from other countries.


----------



## deepz89621

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats Mrs. SSVk2018 :clap2:


First of all congrats to SSVk2018 on getting visa Grant.

I am posting this query to get an idea on Visa Grant timeline as i am expecting to get an invite on 11th Aug round (261313 for 189 with 80 points). 
I see that time line to get grant is almost around 5+ months after EOI. But is there any timeline for IED as well? Or it is just random date for everyone?

Wanting to know to plan my work accordingly well in advance.


----------



## aswin4PR

deepz89621 said:


> First of all congrats to SSVk2018 on getting visa Grant.
> 
> I am posting this query to get an idea on Visa Grant timeline as i am expecting to get an invite on 11th Aug round (261313 for 189 with 80 points).
> I see that time line to get grant is almost around 5+ months after EOI. But is there any timeline for IED as well? Or it is just random date for everyone?
> 
> Wanting to know to plan my work accordingly well in advance.



for Grant.... Not sure when you will get.. 
IED Date.. Should be the date of your medicals expiry date.


----------



## andreyx108b

aswin4PR said:


> for Grant.... Not sure when you will get..
> IED Date.. Should be the date of your medicals expiry date.


or the pcc.


----------



## Jeethan

Hi Guys,

I have been asked by the CO to the provide the following documents for employment evidence.

1. Bank statements for the year 2016 - 2017
2. Superannuation information.

Can someone share their insights on the following queries:

1. Do I need need to provide the entire bank transactions for the year 2016 -2017 or filter the transactions with my pays only?

2. What details are to be provided for Superannuation? Is it the transactions? 



Thanks in advance.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261313 - Software Engineer

EOI - 80 points 21-03-2018

Visa Lodge Date: 21-03-2018


----------



## NB

Jeethan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been asked by the CO to the provide the following documents for employment evidence.
> 
> 1. Bank statements for the year 2016 - 2017
> 2. Superannuation information.
> 
> Can someone share their insights on the following queries:
> 
> 1. Do I need need to provide the entire bank transactions for the year 2016 -2017 or filter the transactions with my pays only?
> 
> 2. What details are to be provided for Superannuation? Is it the transactions?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> EOI - 80 points 21-03-2018
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 21-03-2018


1. Complete bank statement for the year without any tampering
Just highlight the salary entries

2. The PF statement for the year showing the dates and the amounts credited during the year

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

Jeethan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been asked by the CO to the provide the following documents for employment evidence.
> 
> 1. Bank statements for the year 2016 - 2017
> 2. Superannuation information.
> 
> Can someone share their insights on the following queries:
> 
> 1. Do I need need to provide the entire bank transactions for the year 2016 -2017 or filter the transactions with my pays only?
> 
> 2. What details are to be provided for Superannuation? Is it the transactions?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> EOI - 80 points 21-03-2018
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 21-03-2018


Hi,
Are you onshore?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## b21.himanshu

It is PCC expiry date. That is 1 year from the date you received the PCC certificate.


----------



## Shoryuken

b21.himanshu said:


> It is PCC expiry date. That is 1 year from the date you received the PCC certificate.


In the case of more than one PCCs? Is It the latest one / one expiring last?


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> In the case of more than one PCCs? Is It the latest one / one expiring last?




It will be one year after medical in that case as that will expire first.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fmustansar

Guys, I have 65 point and I would like to know the cut-off for 189 for these days. Also, how you guys predict about the start of 2019.

Thanks. Please reply me as I am facing indecision.


----------



## kaanixir

fmustansar said:


> Guys, I have 65 point and I would like to know the cut-off for 189 for these days. Also, how you guys predict about the start of 2019.
> 
> Thanks. Please reply me as I am facing indecision.


65 pointers are facing extinction like 60ptrs

maybe if greens and hippies win the next election you might be in for 2019 FY
:flypig:


----------



## fmustansar

kaanixir said:


> 65 pointers are facing extinction like 60ptrs
> 
> maybe if greens and hippies win the next election you might be in for 2019 FY
> :flypig:


So you think that there is no chance of me to be picked?


----------



## kaanixir

I can't tell that, but there's always a new light at the end of FY. They could even reduce the 65 limit to 60 and get heaps of 65s for July 2019 just like they did in 2017 FY. Why not ? There is always a chance


----------



## fmustansar

What about the chances in 190 subclass visa? Do they accept someone who has scored 65 and he/she is a software engineer/system analyst?

Do I have any chance in 190? for NSW | Victoria?

Thanks a lot for so much help.


----------



## ssvk2018

fmustansar said:


> What about the chances in 190 subclass visa? Do they accept someone who has scored 65 and he/she is a software engineer/system analyst?
> 
> Do I have any chance in 190? for NSW | Victoria?
> 
> Thanks a lot for so much help.


I'd suggest you to increase your points by attempting English test or with partner points. waiting with 65 for 189 or 70 for 190 does not make sense for next few months... just my thought. 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## fmustansar

What about the chances in 190 subclass visa? Do they accept someone who has scored 65 and he/she is a software engineer/system analyst?

Do I have any chance in 190? for NSW | Victoria?

Thanks a lot for so much help.


----------



## Ismiya

If u have 65 points in 189 then ur 190 point is 70.. But i m not sure about chances..


fmustansar said:


> What about the chances in 190 subclass visa? Do they accept someone who has scored 65 and he/she is a software engineer/system analyst?
> 
> Do I have any chance in 190? for NSW | Victoria?
> 
> Thanks a lot for so much help.


----------



## fmustansar

ssvk2018 said:


> I'd suggest you to increase your points by attempting English test or with partner points. waiting with 65 for 189 or 70 for 190 does not make sense for next few months... just my thought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback, I am from Pakistan and their is no PTE available and getting 8 in each module of IELTS is next to impossible..

However, do you think that after a few months, things will ease up, relatively? and then, I can have a chancE?


----------



## andreyx108b

fmustansar said:


> What about the chances in 190 subclass visa? Do they accept someone who has scored 65 and he/she is a software engineer/system analyst?
> 
> Do I have any chance in 190? for NSW | Victoria?
> 
> Thanks a lot for so much help.


with 65 points it is just so difficult to get an ita...


----------



## kaanixir

fmustansar said:


> What about the chances in 190 subclass visa? Do they accept someone who has scored 65 and he/she is a software engineer/system analyst?
> 
> Do I have any chance in 190? for NSW | Victoria?
> 
> Thanks a lot for so much help.


Like others say. You need at least 70-75 pts. 

I knew my Jordanian friend who entered PTE exam 16 (SIXTEEN!!) times. 

So he could get the 20 points instead of 10. You need to be 70 or 75 pts or you will probably wait at least 2 years, and there's a chance it will NOT happen and your occupation will be removed from immigration list. Include the security checks for granting visa, for pakistan, which is a very high risk country they take about 1 year almost. 

But with 75 points it will be less than 1 year. An average application takes half a year. It's worth it ! Enter the PTE exam whenever you can, watch youtube tutorials for the writing section. You will get 90 each band eventually. Don't ever try IELTS because they're racist and there's a lot of room for human error. People judge. Computers dont. I got 90/90 from PTE in my second try, while it was 6 on average from IELTS. And the examiner lady told me I wouldn't get a good mark. 4ssholes exist, survivors and brave characters remain. Do it !  :flypig:


----------



## vinpu

JHubble said:


> I'm another Jan-18 applicant, applied on 25th Jan. No CO contact nor immi commencement email. I have no idea whats going on, I'm like left out in dark.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I am sure you are not the only one. For some reason the Jan-18 Applications are commented out by the DHA Compiler/Interpreter. :noidea:


----------



## andreyx108b

ssvk2018 said:


> I'd suggest you to increase your points by attempting English test or with partner points. waiting with 65 for 189 or 70 for 190 does not make sense for next few months... just my thought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk




Agree with that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

deepz89621 said:


> First of all congrats to SSVk2018 on getting visa Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> I am posting this query to get an idea on Visa Grant timeline as i am expecting to get an invite on 11th Aug round (261313 for 189 with 80 points).
> 
> I see that time line to get grant is almost around 5+ months after EOI. But is there any timeline for IED as well? Or it is just random date for everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to know to plan my work accordingly well in advance.




Based on the expiry date of meds or pccs whichever is the earlier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Jeethan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked by the CO to the provide the following documents for employment evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Bank statements for the year 2016 - 2017
> 
> 2. Superannuation information.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone share their insights on the following queries:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do I need need to provide the entire bank transactions for the year 2016 -2017 or filter the transactions with my pays only?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What details are to be provided for Superannuation? Is it the transactions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> EOI - 80 points 21-03-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 21-03-2018




Most provide monthly payments among other transactions- highlighting salary payments 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

Jeethan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked by the CO to the provide the following documents for employment evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Bank statements for the year 2016 - 2017
> 
> 2. Superannuation information.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone share their insights on the following queries:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do I need need to provide the entire bank transactions for the year 2016 -2017 or filter the transactions with my pays only?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What details are to be provided for Superannuation? Is it the transactions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> EOI - 80 points 21-03-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 21-03-2018




If you use any of the big 4 Australian banks, (CommBank, NAB, ANZ, Westpac)..... you can login to your account and filter transactions by wages for the required period, download a PDF copy and send it across to the CO. This will ensure that your data is from the bank and you’re not wasting COs time giving him unnecessary transactions. 
For super, login to your super account and download 6 monthly or annual PDF statements. There’s no option to filter in them. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## NB

fmustansar said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I am from Pakistan and their is no PTE available and getting 8 in each module of IELTS is next to impossible..
> 
> However, do you think that after a few months, things will ease up, relatively? and then, I can have a chancE?


One can never know
Keep a track

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

randeep19492 said:


> Jeethan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked by the CO to the provide the following documents for employment evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Bank statements for the year 2016 - 2017
> 
> 2. Superannuation information.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone share their insights on the following queries:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do I need need to provide the entire bank transactions for the year 2016 -2017 or filter the transactions with my pays only?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What details are to be provided for Superannuation? Is it the transactions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> EOI - 80 points 21-03-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 21-03-2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use any of the big 4 Australian banks, (CommBank, NAB, ANZ, Westpac)..... you can login to your account and filter transactions by wages for the required period, download a PDF copy and send it across to the CO. This will ensure that your data is from the bank and you’re not wasting COs time giving him unnecessary transactions.
> For super, login to your super account and download 6 monthly or annual PDF statements. There’s no option to filter in them.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Final grant awaited
Click to expand...

Oh that's a dandy trick, thanks for sharing!


----------



## NB

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Oh that's a dandy trick, thanks for sharing!


That’s a trick I would not use

Once you start filtering, There is no continuity in the statement 
The CO will never know one what basis you have filtered

i think highlighting the salary entries would do the trick 

Cheers


----------



## guest1700

@newbienz - I have a question, are we suppose to upload certified copies of the ACS assessment or the original colour scan? I checked and found these blue question marks next to each of the items the attach documents section, it is that information question mark. When I click on that it says "Provide a certified copy of your skills assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body." I uploaded the original pdf sent by ACS.


----------



## NB

guest1700 said:


> @newbienz - I have a question, are we suppose to upload certified copies of the ACS assessment or the original colour scan? I checked and found these blue question marks next to each of the items the attach documents section, it is that information question mark. When I click on that it says "Provide a certified copy of your skills assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body." I uploaded the original pdf sent by ACS.


I did not use a certified copy
I also uploaded the original pdf and faced no problems 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

Best luck everyone.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

fmustansar said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I am from Pakistan and their is no PTE available and getting 8 in each module of IELTS is next to impossible..
> 
> However, do you think that after a few months, things will ease up, relatively? and then, I can have a chancE?


It depends on how important is this immigration for you. One cannot anticipate things. You can always prepare well and plan a trip to Dubai for PTE.


----------



## andreyx108b

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Oh that's a dandy trick, thanks for sharing!


i would say that's what mara agent would recommend... 

if you uploading actual statements, some would say upload one each quarter.


----------



## andreyx108b

fmustansar said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I am from Pakistan and their is no PTE available and getting 8 in each module of IELTS is next to impossible..
> 
> However, do you think that after a few months, things will ease up, relatively? and then, I can have a chancE?


based on the current trend i would say things get tougher... some go to UAE/India to get PTE as far as i know


----------



## Jeethan

Yes


----------



## Jeethan

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi,
> Are you onshore?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## rahulpop1

Jeethan said:


> Yes




Thanks for sharing buddy. Best luck.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Lets hope for a grantful day


----------



## msingh1

Congratulation ! 
All the best !!!


----------



## Joseeyyy

Hi Guys

Got the grant today for me and my wife. Thanks and Goodluck to everyone here!!


Lodged: 17-Mar-18
Grant: 31-Jul-18
Offshore
Mechanical Engineer


----------



## msingh1

Please ignore my previous post. I was replying to another thread. I don't know how to delete it. 

just waiting to see an update or great news about the golden email. 

Almost lunch time at the dream island :/


----------



## rahulpop1

Joseeyyy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got the grant today for me and my wife. Thanks and Goodluck to everyone here!!
> 
> 
> Lodged: 17-Mar-18
> Grant: 31-Jul-18
> Offshore
> Mechanical Engineer


Congratulations.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

Joseeyyy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got the grant today for me and my wife. Thanks and Goodluck to everyone here!!
> 
> 
> Lodged: 17-Mar-18
> Grant: 31-Jul-18
> Offshore
> Mechanical Engineer



*Congratulations !!*
What is your IED?


----------



## rahulpop1

msingh1 said:


> Please ignore my previous post. I was replying to another thread. I don't know how to delete it.
> 
> just waiting to see an update or great news about the golden email.
> 
> Almost lunch time at the dream island :/


Haha.. No worries. You can't delete but you can always edit it. Edit it to some motivational quote.. That's what we need at the moment.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msingh1

Joseeyyy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got the grant today for me and my wife. Thanks and Goodluck to everyone here!!
> 
> 
> Lodged: 17-Mar-18
> Grant: 31-Jul-18
> Offshore
> Mechanical Engineer


:clap2: Congratulations!!! :clap2:


----------



## expat_user_25

Joseeyyy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got the grant today for me and my wife. Thanks and Goodluck to everyone here!!
> 
> 
> Lodged: 17-Mar-18
> Grant: 31-Jul-18
> Offshore
> Mechanical Engineer




Great news! Congratulations  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

GOLDEN Mail arrived!
Hey guys we just received the grant letter for myself and spouse.
Thank you for the amazing support everyone. Because of this forum I never felt the need of agent for the whole process.
I wish everyone good luck who are waiting for their grants.
We are planning to move to Melbourne by Feb 2019. Please stay connected.

Visa lodge date- 21 March (Software Engineer)
IED- 19 Dec 2018
Location- offshore (Chicago)
Details in signature..
Now updating immitracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

expat_user_25 said:


> GOLDEN Mail arrived!
> Hey guys we just received the grant letter for myself and spouse.
> Thank you for the amazing support everyone. Because of this forum I never felt the need of agent for the whole process.
> I wish everyone good luck who are waiting for their grants.
> We are planning to move to Melbourne by Feb 2019. Please stay connected.
> 
> Visa lodge date- 21 March (Software Engineer)
> IED- 19 Dec 2018
> Location- offshore (Chicago)
> Details in signature..
> Now updating immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow.. Great news!! Congratulations.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> Wow.. Great news!! Congratulations..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


rahulpop1  you next... amen!


----------



## msingh1

expat_user_25 said:


> GOLDEN Mail arrived!
> Hey guys we just received the grant letter for myself and spouse.
> Thank you for the amazing support everyone. Because of this forum I never felt the need of agent for the whole process.
> I wish everyone good luck who are waiting for their grants.
> We are planning to move to Melbourne by Feb 2019. Please stay connected.
> 
> Visa lodge date- 21 March (Software Engineer)
> IED- 19 Dec 2018
> Location- offshore (Chicago)
> Details in signature..
> Now updating immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! Good luck for next steps !
> You brought hope level “Tuesday”


----------



## shekar.ym

Joseeyyy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got the grant today for me and my wife. Thanks and Goodluck to everyone here!!
> 
> 
> Lodged: 17-Mar-18
> Grant: 31-Jul-18
> Offshore
> Mechanical Engineer


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

expat_user_25 said:


> GOLDEN Mail arrived!
> Hey guys we just received the grant letter for myself and spouse.
> Thank you for the amazing support everyone. Because of this forum I never felt the need of agent for the whole process.
> I wish everyone good luck who are waiting for their grants.
> We are planning to move to Melbourne by Feb 2019. Please stay connected.
> 
> Visa lodge date- 21 March (Software Engineer)
> IED- 19 Dec 2018
> Location- offshore (Chicago)
> Details in signature..
> Now updating immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats and good luck:clap2:


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> rahulpop1  you next... amen!


Thanks man.. Fingers crossed.. 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Joseeyyy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got the grant today for me and my wife. Thanks and Goodluck to everyone here!!
> 
> 
> Lodged: 17-Mar-18
> Grant: 31-Jul-18
> Offshore
> Mechanical Engineer



Congrats!


----------



## seemasharma1584

rahulpop1 said:


> Thanks man.. Fingers crossed.. 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Keep the parcel ready .. we are waiting 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Hahaha.. Sab ready hain.. Just waiting for the email.. It has been a very long journey. Hopefully we will get it soon.🤞🏼


seemasharma1584 said:


> Keep the parcel ready .. we are waiting
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msingh1

Any October or November 2017 applicants in the queue ?

I want to see some grants flowing for them. They will give the best celebration parties


----------



## msingh1

rahulpop1 said:


> Hahaha.. Sab ready hain.. Just waiting for the email.. It has been a very long journey. Hopefully we will get it soon.🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Lunch break over for the CO team. Hopefully more golden emails will arrive in next 2 hours.


----------



## guest1700

newbienz said:


> I did not use a certified copy
> I also uploaded the original pdf and faced no problems
> 
> Cheers


Thank you


----------



## guest1700

expat_user_25 said:


> GOLDEN Mail arrived!
> Hey guys we just received the grant letter for myself and spouse.
> Thank you for the amazing support everyone. Because of this forum I never felt the need of agent for the whole process.
> I wish everyone good luck who are waiting for their grants.
> We are planning to move to Melbourne by Feb 2019. Please stay connected.
> 
> Visa lodge date- 21 March (Software Engineer)
> IED- 19 Dec 2018
> Location- offshore (Chicago)
> Details in signature..
> Now updating immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## guest1700

Joseeyyy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got the grant today for me and my wife. Thanks and Goodluck to everyone here!!
> 
> 
> Lodged: 17-Mar-18
> Grant: 31-Jul-18
> Offshore
> Mechanical Engineer


Congratulations!


----------



## aswin4PR

Guys can anyone ping ping the subject of golden email.. Just in case if i need to search....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

aswin4PR said:


> Guys can anyone ping ping the subject of golden email.. Just in case if i need to search....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


IMMI Grant Notification

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

expat_user_25 said:


> GOLDEN Mail arrived!
> Hey guys we just received the grant letter for myself and spouse.
> Thank you for the amazing support everyone. Because of this forum I never felt the need of agent for the whole process.
> I wish everyone good luck who are waiting for their grants.
> We are planning to move to Melbourne by Feb 2019. Please stay connected.
> 
> Visa lodge date- 21 March (Software Engineer)
> IED- 19 Dec 2018
> Location- offshore (Chicago)
> Details in signature..
> Now updating immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Quite a long wait and numerous decisions enroute if I remember correctly 

Cheers


----------



## aswin4PR

ssvk2018 said:


> IMMI Grant Notification
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Thank You.

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

vinpu said:


> I am sure you are not the only one. For some reason the Jan-18 Applications are commented out by the DHA Compiler/Interpreter. :noidea:


This 31st July has set a new record of waiting time:

Leftover from Dec-17 : 7-8 months
Large chunk of Jan-18 : 6-7 months
Large chunk of Feb-18 : 5-6 months

This is the worst ever situation in the history of waiting 

I am sure many files in the background have been tagged as "Granted" but DHA is not releasing same due to number politics. From their normal speed i.e. 160-170 grants per month, they managed to restrict July at 98 grants.

Congratulations @Joseeyyy @expat_user_25


----------



## expat_user_25

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a long wait and numerous decisions enroute if I remember correctly
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Yes Sir! You remember correctly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

msingh1 said:


> Lunch break over for the CO team. Hopefully more golden emails will arrive in next 2 hours.


Appears they went for a walk after lunch !


----------



## aswin4PR

Congratulations for all the people who got grants today....

Its remainding me those days of PTE Where i use to write the exam and wait whole night without sleep for the 79+ mark.... But by gods grace its not more than 24 hours every time...

Now, i decided that i would take a couple of days break from checking my emails, blah blah blah...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Shoryuken said:


> Appears they went for a walk after lunch !


I think the department will have to file a case of mass stalking against the forum members

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

aswin4PR said:


> Congratulations for all the people who got grants today....
> 
> Its remainding me those days of PTE Where i use to write the exam and wait whole night without sleep for the 79+ mark.... But by gods grace its not more than 24 hours every time...
> 
> Now, i decided that i would take a couple of days break from checking my emails, blah blah blah...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


this is the best approach... when i was waiting a lost quite a bit of weight... was waking up during the middle of the night to check e-mails.


----------



## swatee25

Just wondering... What's the normal wait time for onshore applicants. 
Also, what might be the reasons for visa rejections? Since they are not giving many grants, what's the reasons for rejecting?


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> Appears they went for a walk after lunch !


Today they didn't went for walk, they are busy drafting grant mails for #AugustBatch 

I know, tomorrow most of the forum members will laugh on GunBun's predictions


----------



## Shoryuken

newbienz said:


> I think the department will have to file a case of mass stalking against the forum members
> 
> Cheers


They have something we want :spy:
And the way things are going recently,i fear they may have to prepare for an incoming Zombie invasion.


----------



## Shoryuken

andreyx108b said:


> this is the best approach... when i was waiting a lost quite a bit of weight... was waking up during the middle of the night to check e-mails.


I second that, there is no fun in making your IED visit looking like anda:


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

You sound very optimistic. Hope your prediction turns true for the Jan applicants.


GUNBUN said:


> Today they didn't went for walk, they are busy drafting grant mails for #AugustBatch
> 
> I know, tomorrow most of the forum members will laugh on GunBun's predictions


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

swatee25 said:


> Just wondering... What's the normal wait time for onshore applicants.
> Also, what might be the reasons for visa rejections? Since they are not giving many grants, what's the reasons for rejecting?


Hi Swatee25,I think slower processing is due to more scrutiny and checks plus there are many applicants in 189 NZ stream too(in the range 5k as per some estimates) which are also in process (and prioritized )

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> Hi Swatee25,I think slower processing is due to more scrutiny and checks plus there are many applicants in 189 NZ stream too(in the range 5k as per some estimates) which are also in process (and prioritized )
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


Many people on this forum believe that this year slower processing is due to an additional pathway to permanent residence for New Zealand citizens And Govt. prioritizing those cases.

However, I don't think AU govt. must be prioritizing those NZ visa on Top priority.

Reason ? As I read in news papers recently :

More than 1300 Kiwis have been deported from Australia in the past three years, with another 15,000 set to be sent back over the next decade.

Last year, more than 600 Kiwis were deported on grounds of “bad character”.
The cancellation of Australian visas on the grounds of “character” has soared since December 2014, when the government amended its immigration law. Last year, more than half of those visas belonged to New Zealanders, almost 1,300 of whom have been deported since January 2015. They are now the largest group in Australia’s immigration detention centers, whereas before the legal changes New Zealanders were not even in the top 10.

Disclaimer: I am not against any one's country, this is what I have read in AU newspapers.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations to everyone that got grants today!

I'm celebrating from finally seeing on immitracker after four months I've broken through the 50% barrier on my place in the queue according to immitracker


----------



## munna1988

Guys,

I have uploaded the following documents. 

Primary applicant:

1) birth certificate
2) passport
3) aadhar
4) ACS skills assessment letter
5) PTE score report
4) Indian and Belgian PCC
5) Degree certificate and mark sheets
6) Employment documents:
- Employment reference letters with RnR and locations worked at, on company letter head, signed by Head HR from current and previous companies
- Payslips(INR and euros) per quarter throughout employment period
- Tax returns last 5 years
- PF statement hroughout employment period
- Joining contracts
- salary revision and bonus letters
7) Form 80
8) Resume

Spouse:
1) birth certificate
2) passport
3) aadhar
4) PTE score report
5) Indian PCC (did not take Belgian PCC as her stay in Belgium was < 12 months)
6) Relationship proofs:
- Marriage certificate(legalised previously, with MEA stamp on backside, for previous travel)
- spouse health insurance document with me listed as beneficiary
- wedding photo
- spouse PCC with my name mentioned as husband in it
- My passport bio data pages with spouse name mentioned
- travel ticket(recent cruise ticket with itenerary)
7) Form 80

Questions:

1) Any other important documents which I should definitely upload?
2) Health assessment status: Medical clearance was already provided for both of us last week. Do I still have to upload anything?
3) I have uploaded my PF statement in superannuation document category. Is that right?
4) Since my wife is working, do I have to upload her work reference and resume as well?

Thanks!


----------



## GUNBUN

munna1988 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded the following documents.
> 
> Primary applicant:
> 
> 1) birth certificate
> 2) passport
> 3) aadhar
> 4) ACS skills assessment letter
> 5) PTE score report
> 4) Indian and Belgian PCC
> 5) Degree certificate and mark sheets
> 6) Employment documents:
> - Employment reference letters with RnR and locations worked at, on company letter head, signed by Head HR from current and previous companies
> - Payslips(INR and euros) per quarter throughout employment period
> - Tax returns last 5 years
> - PF statement hroughout employment period
> - Joining contracts
> - salary revision and bonus letters
> 7) Form 80
> 8) Resume
> 
> Spouse:
> 1) birth certificate
> 2) passport
> 3) aadhar
> 4) PTE score report
> 5) Indian PCC (did not take Belgian PCC as her stay in Belgium was < 12 months)
> 6) Relationship proofs:
> - Marriage certificate(legalised previously, with MEA stamp on backside, for previous travel)
> - spouse health insurance document with me listed as beneficiary
> - wedding photo
> - spouse PCC with my name mentioned as husband in it
> - My passport bio data pages with spouse name mentioned
> - travel ticket(recent cruise ticket with itenerary)
> 7) Form 80
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) Any other important documents which I should definitely upload?
> 2) Health assessment status: Medical clearance was already provided for both of us last week. Do I still have to upload anything?
> 3) I have uploaded my PF statement in superannuation document category. Is that right?
> 4) Since my wife is working, do I have to upload her work reference and resume as well?
> 
> Thanks!


Form 1221 for both

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

fmustansar said:


> ssvk2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you to increase your points by attempting English test or with partner points. waiting with 65 for 189 or 70 for 190 does not make sense for next few months... just my thought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, I am from Pakistan and their is no PTE available and getting 8 in each module of IELTS is next to impossible..
> 
> However, do you think that after a few months, things will ease up, relatively? and then, I can have a chancE?
Click to expand...

I also went for pte to Dubai from Islamabad...got 90 in first attempt..u shud try


----------



## rsa3

Need some guidance,

We have applied for 489 visa in the first week of April and uploaded all the docs by mid April. I have 0 points for work experience and have submitted a Stat dec for reference. Have attached my payslips, form 16, appraisal letters, appointment letter etc. Was just wondering if i should upload my PF form too. Do u recommend uploading a document after such a long gap? Will the Co wonder why i did not upload earlier? Will it affect my queue position?


----------



## rahulpop1

Hi guys,
I got CO contact today to provide further evidence of employment. I will gather documents now on company letter head.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Someone has looked at your file...that's a good sign!



rahulpop1 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got CO contact today to provide further evidence of employment. I will gather documents now on company letter head.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got CO contact today to provide further evidence of employment. I will gather documents now on company letter head.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




What all employment docs did you upload in the first place ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## chan007

*All well that ends well.*

Hello everyone. 
I did a big goofup. 
I forgot to fill up form 80 and was filling it up today itself to upload it ASAP. 
But when I was running to the basement (laptop in car) to complete it, I got an email from skill set saying that my EOI application has been removed from the website. 
I thought, I'm done for. But then, I swiped left and saw the golden email!
Immi Grant!!!

Good luck to all. It seems like they are speeding it up. 

PTE: 4 attempts 20 points. (Almost lost hope there as I had bad luck and got 7 in one section because of 1 or 2 marks)
Invite received on 19th March with 75 points.
Application filed on 20th March. 
Invitation received 31st July
Entry date 31st March 2019.


----------



## swatee25

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got CO contact today to provide further evidence of employment. I will gather documents now on company letter head.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow - thats awesome...


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> Someone has looked at your file...that's a good sign!


That's right IC. Gathering further documents is a pain now but the feeling of getting the end result is bringing all the energy I need. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

Guys need help. Someone had provided the meaning of different statuses on this thread...like Sumbitted means the docs have been submitted, received means they are looking at it....I cant find that thread. Can someone please provide me the original post? I tried looking and the forum is crashing on me!


----------



## wrecker

chan007 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I did a big goofup.
> I forgot to fill up form 80 and was filling it up today itself to upload it ASAP.
> But when I was running to the basement (laptop in car) to complete it, I got an email from skill set saying that my EOI application has been removed from the website.
> I thought, I'm done for. But then, I swiped left and saw the golden email!
> Immi Grant!!!
> 
> Good luck to all. It seems like they are speeding it up.
> 
> PTE: 4 attempts 20 points. (Almost lost hope there as I had bad luck and got 7 in one section because of 1 or 2 marks)
> Invite received on 19th March with 75 points.
> Application filed on 20th March.
> Invitation received 31st July
> Entry date 31st March 2019.


Congrats...Quite a story there.

Just shows that what has been demanded of a few people by some CO's does not become a part of the checklist.


----------



## GUNBUN

chan007 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I did a big goofup.
> I forgot to fill up form 80 and was filling it up today itself to upload it ASAP.
> But when I was running to the basement (laptop in car) to complete it, I got an email from skill set saying that my EOI application has been removed from the website.
> I thought, I'm done for. But then, I swiped left and saw the golden email!
> Immi Grant!!!
> 
> Good luck to all. It seems like they are speeding it up.
> 
> PTE: 4 attempts 20 points. (Almost lost hope there as I had bad luck and got 7 in one section because of 1 or 2 marks)
> Invite received on 19th March with 75 points.
> Application filed on 20th March.
> Invitation received 31st July
> Entry date 31st March 2019.



Congrats, it means they are processing 17-21 March around.


----------



## chan007

Yup, it seems so. I hope the pending cases get granted tomorrow. All of them 😄

Special thanks to you GUNBUN for keeping the forum entertained 🙂
Probably that's why the delay. You were meant to entertain everyone for a time period 😄

Thanks to all for keeping the spirit up. 
I hope everyone gets their grants soon. 🙂


----------



## rsa3

Reposting it. Need some guidance: 

We have applied for 489 visa in the first week of April and uploaded all the docs by mid April. I have 0 points for work experience and have submitted a Stat dec for reference. Have attached my payslips, form 16, appraisal letters, appointment letter etc. Was just wondering if i should upload my PF form too. Do u recommend uploading a document after such a long gap? Will the Co wonder why i did not upload earlier? Will it affect my queue position?


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> That's right IC. Gathering further documents is a pain now but the feeling of getting the end result is bringing all the energy I need.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I regret saying you next.:tongue1:.i should have said you will get grant today.
Anyways there is progress,please arrange the documents asap ,Good Luck!


----------



## chan007

rsa3 said:


> Reposting it. Need some guidance:
> 
> We have applied for 489 visa in the first week of April and uploaded all the docs by mid April. I have 0 points for work experience and have submitted a Stat dec for reference. Have attached my payslips, form 16, appraisal letters, appointment letter etc. Was just wondering if i should upload my PF form too. Do u recommend uploading a document after such a long gap? Will the Co wonder why i did not upload earlier? Will it affect my queue position?


As far as form members have mentioned, it doesn't change the position in queue. If it helps, I updated my application mid April and there was no change in processing. 
Also, upload you PF if you want. Or just wait and watch. It all depends on luck whether you will get a CO contact or not. I forgot to fill form 80 and still got grant!


----------



## swatee25

munna1988 said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys need help. Someone had provided the meaning of different statuses on this thread...like Sumbitted means the docs have been submitted, received means they are looking at it....I cant find that thread. Can someone please provide me the original post? I tried looking and the forum is crashing on me!
> 
> 
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> Thanks a lot. My application moved from Submitted to Received. I'm getting excited,... Maybe for no reason... But what the heck.... It means they have received and will assess it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Shoryuken

rsa3 said:


> Reposting it. Need some guidance:
> 
> We have applied for 489 visa in the first week of April and uploaded all the docs by mid April. I have 0 points for work experience and have submitted a Stat dec for reference. Have attached my payslips, form 16, appraisal letters, appointment letter etc. Was just wondering if i should upload my PF form too. Do u recommend uploading a document after such a long gap? Will the Co wonder why i did not upload earlier? Will it affect my queue position?


For 189, its kinda established here that you can upload document later.It doesn't affect queue etc.
I reckon CO will like to have a 'complete' and good quality application.
I can suggest that you upload it.But that's just a suggestion, i am no sure about repurcussions part.

PS:I have uploaded my PCC,and promotion letter etc, just few days back.


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got CO contact today to provide further evidence of employment. I will gather documents now on company letter head.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It is still better than Immi Assessment Commence.

Technically, your grant will come before 31st Aug.

@aswin4PR - where are you ?


----------



## aswin4PR

Buddy please change the status to CO Contact in tracker... Seems I am the only one left between March 15 to 20 now... I see very less movements and also slow grants for 261312 in comparison to 261213... 
I almost uploaded every possible document.... Still guessing why my application is undersighted...


----------



## Mandip

1)Guys if our PCC expires before our visa grant but medical is still there. We have to go for PCC or not??

2)or we got grant before expiring of PCC then IED will be the medical expiry date or PCC


----------



## aswin4PR

@GUNBUN - What to do man... Seems I am on the same boat like you.. in fact you at least saw a commencement mail... not even that in my inbox....


----------



## foxes

Mandip said:


> 1)Guys if our PCC expires before our visa grant but medical is still there. We have to go for PCC or not??
> 
> 2)or we got grant before expiring of PCC then IED will be the medical expiry date or PCC


1. Depends on the CO. But usually CO will ask for a new PCC.

2. Whatever the earliest.


----------



## NB

Mandip said:


> 1)Guys if our PCC expires before our visa grant but medical is still there. We have to go for PCC or not??
> 
> 2)or we got grant before expiring of PCC then IED will be the medical expiry date or PCC


If your PCC or medicals expire during processing, the CO has the prerogative to ask you to submit a fresh one or waive off the requirement

So don’t try to break your head over what IED you will get

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492

swatee25 said:


> munna1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> Thanks a lot. My application moved from Submitted to Received. I'm getting excited,... Maybe for no reason... But what the heck.... It means they have received and will assess it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted - after submitting visa fees
> Received - after uploading documents and usually within 48 hours to 1 week.
> Initial assessment - CO contact
> Further assessment - responded to CO contact after pressing IP button.
> Finalised - open a drink bottle.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Final grant awaited
Click to expand...


----------



## Ismiya

Friends I need one urgent help regarding evidence of employment : what r the things should be there in the letter with company letter head? Shall RnR is compulsory or only designation and date of joining is enough? Please anyone clear me with things to be there in the letter?


----------



## NB

Ismiya said:


> Friends I need one urgent help regarding evidence of employment : what r the things should be there in the letter with company letter head? Shall RnR is compulsory or only designation and date of joining is enough? Please anyone clear me with things to be there in the letter?


What are you planning to use this letter for ?

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> @GUNBUN - What to do man... Seems I am on the same boat like you.. in fact you at least saw a commencement mail... not even that in my inbox....


few march grants plus few march CO contacts.....indicates that CO's are working rigorously on March cases...wait till Friday, you must hear some good news.

For me life is like - a living death  .......burden on earth.


----------



## ssvk2018

aswin4PR said:


> @GUNBUN - What to do man... Seems I am on the same boat like you.. in fact you at least saw a commencement mail... not even that in my inbox....


you both are not in same boat  your boat left the shore 2 months later  so have patience!

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

GUNBUN said:


> few march grants plus few march CO contacts.....indicates that CO's are working rigorously on March cases...wait till Friday, you must hear some good news.
> 
> For me life is like - a living death


We can only imagine what you guys are going through. Hope things work out fine for you soon. 

I pray we dont face such long times.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

aswin4PR said:


> @GUNBUN - What to do man... Seems I am on the same boat like you.. in fact you at least saw a commencement mail... not even that in my inbox....


I have a new conspriacy theory, I guess CO are still picking case by points for poeple who got invited by points, so higher pointers are some how picked or processed earlier just my guess


----------



## Ismiya

For proof of current employment in lodging visa ..


newbienz said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends I need one urgent help regarding evidence of employment : what r the things should be there in the letter with company letter head? Shall RnR is compulsory or only designation and date of joining is enough? Please anyone clear me with things to be there in the letter?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you planning to use this letter for ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

Ismiya said:


> For proof of current employment in lodging visa ..


Please give the complete details of what all process you have already completed and at what stage is your application 

Cheers


----------



## NB

santhoshpkumar said:


> I have a new conspriacy theory, I guess CO are still picking case by points for poeple who got invited by points, so higher pointers are some how picked or processed earlier just my guess


Very low probability 
Complete application is what I would bet on

Cheers


----------



## Ismiya

I submitted on April 15 I m so confused about this for long time because in most of the office they usually don't provide while working I think . Most of the members says RnR is asked by CO.


newbienz said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> For proof of current employment in lodging visa ..
> 
> 
> 
> Please give the complete details of what all process you have already completed and at what stage is your application
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## newyearoldme

Just a quick question, do they assess PR application based on application date or do they prioritize based on job occupations too. A lot of members are in pro-rata group, so I am not too sure if there is a difference between the two groups.


----------



## expat_user_25

newyearoldme said:


> Just a quick question, do they assess PR application based on application date or do they prioritize based on job occupations too. A lot of members are in pro-rata group, so I am not too sure if there is a difference between the two groups.




I think no one knows the pattern of picking up the applications for sure.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

aswin4PR said:


> @GUNBUN - What to do man... Seems I am on the same boat like you.. in fact you at least saw a commencement mail... not even that in my inbox....




Hang in there Aswin.. It should not take more than 10 days from now.. It can be tomorrow or day after tomorrow or by next week.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncanwl1991

Ismiya said:


> Friends I need one urgent help regarding evidence of employment : what r the things should be there in the letter with company letter head? Shall RnR is compulsory or only designation and date of joining is enough? Please anyone clear me with things to be there in the letter?


Hello mate

My Letters (advised my my Agent) included:

- Company Letter Head
- Dates worked for the company
- Salary/Rates during the time
- Job Title
- Duties undertaken within the role - eg. mines was engineering drawings, checking and approving workpacks, offshore surveys etc etc
- Then contact information for the person
- Wet signed and scanned in in colour.

I pre wrote the letters for each employer and sent them it asking for them to base their letter on the example as i needed all that information.

And they had no issues.

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## expat_user_25

chan007 said:


> As far as form members have mentioned, it doesn't change the position in queue. If it helps, I updated my application mid April and there was no change in processing.
> Also, upload you PF if you want. Or just wait and watch. It all depends on luck whether you will get a CO contact or not. I forgot to fill form 80 and still got grant!




Yeah its based on luck that what documents will be asked by CO.
And yes as Chan said, with uploading the documents later after the lodgment date, it doesn’t change your position in the queue. I uploaded some tax documents around 25 days ago.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chi204

@rahulpop1 : what all documents you added for employment evidence?


----------



## seemasharma1584

aswin4PR said:


> Buddy please change the status to CO Contact in tracker... Seems I am the only one left between March 15 to 20 now... I see very less movements and also slow grants for 261312 in comparison to 261213...
> I almost uploaded every possible document.... Still guessing why my application is undersighted...


Ur right.. as per mara agent,13 has more scope than 12(261312)..


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

expat_user_25 said:


> GOLDEN Mail arrived!
> Hey guys we just received the grant letter for myself and spouse.
> Thank you for the amazing support everyone. Because of this forum I never felt the need of agent for the whole process.
> I wish everyone good luck who are waiting for their grants.
> We are planning to move to Melbourne by Feb 2019. Please stay connected.
> 
> Visa lodge date- 21 March (Software Engineer)
> IED- 19 Dec 2018
> Location- offshore (Chicago)
> Details in signature..
> Now updating immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## msingh1

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> You sound very optimistic. Hope your prediction turns true for the Jan applicants.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk




Lunch break or walk or vacations —- they are hardworking people going through and tracking tons of documents at an international level. And are the reason for lot of smiles. We should treat and thank them like an indirect member of our forum community.


----------



## rahulpop1

Sorry guys for coming back late on your query. I got into the jugad activity to get Employment reference on company letter head along with RnR. Hopefully I will be able to get those in next couple of days. 


Regarding your query, I have already mentioned entire list of documents which I uploaded in immitracker. If you are not able to see there, please let me know. I will paste those here as well. 



randeep19492 said:


> What all employment docs did you upload in the first place ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Final grant awaited






chi204 said:


> @rahulpop1 : what all documents you added for employment evidence?





Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> I regret saying you next.:tongue1:.i should have said you will get grant today.
> Anyways there is progress,please arrange the documents asap ,Good Luck!


Hahaha.. No worries brother. 
It's just one of the stages in getting grant. I will provide them whatever they need. Hopefully I will get it soon. 🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

aswin4PR said:


> Buddy please change the status to CO Contact in tracker... Seems I am the only one left between March 15 to 20 now... I see very less movements and also slow grants for 261312 in comparison to 261213...
> I almost uploaded every possible document.... Still guessing why my application is undersighted...


Hi Aswin,

I too felt the same when my turn was going on(261312)..
After 2 to 3days, my application was picked and got a CO contact for USA local PCC..

Yours too will get picked soon👍..Wish you a direct grant..

—————————————————
LODGED ON 10-02-18
CO Contact 10-07-18
Responded to CO 23-07-18
Grant 🤞
ANZSCO CODE 261312 
POINTS 75


----------



## rahulpop1

aswin4PR said:


> Buddy please change the status to CO Contact in tracker... Seems I am the only one left between March 15 to 20 now... I see very less movements and also slow grants for 261312 in comparison to 261213...
> I almost uploaded every possible document.... Still guessing why my application is undersighted...


You will get it soon brother. Hold tight, it can hit your inbox anytime soon.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

aswin4PR said:


> Buddy please change the status to CO Contact in tracker... Seems I am the only one left between March 15 to 20 now... I see very less movements and also slow grants for 261312 in comparison to 261213...
> I almost uploaded every possible document.... Still guessing why my application is undersighted...


May be, you will get a direct grant.


----------



## kaanixir

rahulpop1 said:


> Hahaha.. No worries brother.
> It's just one of the stages in getting grant. I will provide them whatever they need. Hopefully I will get it soon. 🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



good luck waiting another 2 months. :flypig:


----------



## rahulpop1

kaanixir said:


> good luck waiting another 2 months. :flypig:


Haha.. Process will take its own sweet time. We can just pray for it to finish sooner. It has been a very long journey. A few weeks is just the icing on the cake.. 
Not in hurry to fly anyway. Not before Feb atleast..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redtar1979

Hi Rahul, 
You waited for a while, few weeks here and there make no difference.
You will eventually get it.


----------



## vasuanish85

While uploading documents, noticed that the document requirement for the Partner (claiming points) is lesser than primary applicant - apart from the mandatory Identity,Travel,Relationship docs, there seems to be placeholders for only Skills Assessment & English. No placeholders for Qualification or Work Experience specifically. Does this mean Qualification,Work Exp, Tax documents aren't required to be uploaded for partner? Or would it result in CO contact and it still have to be uploaded under Others?


----------



## GUNBUN

vasuanish85 said:


> While uploading documents, noticed that the document requirement for the Partner (claiming points) is lesser than primary applicant - apart from the mandatory Identity,Travel,Relationship docs, there seems to be placeholders for only Skills Assessment & English. No placeholders for Qualification or Work Experience specifically. Does this mean Qualification,Work Exp, Tax documents aren't required to be uploaded for partner? Or would it result in CO contact and it still have to be uploaded under Others?


Upload all those documents under others for secondary applicant.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyZebo

msingh1 said:


> Any October or November 2017 applicants in the queue ?
> 
> I want to see some grants flowing for them. They will give the best celebration parties


Yes we are here.....lodged September 2017


----------



## NB

vasuanish85 said:


> While uploading documents, noticed that the document requirement for the Partner (claiming points) is lesser than primary applicant - apart from the mandatory Identity,Travel,Relationship docs, there seems to be placeholders for only Skills Assessment & English. No placeholders for Qualification or Work Experience specifically. Does this mean Qualification,Work Exp, Tax documents aren't required to be uploaded for partner? Or would it result in CO contact and it still have to be uploaded under Others?


If I would have claimed partner points, I would have uploaded the same evidence as that for the primary applicant 

If I have the evidence and I have not lied, why should I not upload it and get it out of the way
Just merge all the evidence in a single file and upload it under others

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

vasuanish85 said:


> While uploading documents, noticed that the document requirement for the Partner (claiming points) is lesser than primary applicant - apart from the mandatory Identity,Travel,Relationship docs, there seems to be placeholders for only Skills Assessment & English. No placeholders for Qualification or Work Experience specifically. Does this mean Qualification,Work Exp, Tax documents aren't required to be uploaded for partner? Or would it result in CO contact and it still have to be uploaded under Others?


no need to upload any evidence of employment, CV will do. 

Qualification upload transcripts, diploma etc.


----------



## msingh1

LadyZebo said:


> Yes we are here.....lodged September 2017




Greetings! Which stage are you at in the waiting game ?


----------



## simarjeet8567

*5 points of partner*



andreyx108b said:


> no need to upload any evidence of employment, CV will do.
> 
> Qualification upload transcripts, diploma etc.


Dear


andreyx108b said:


> ,
> 
> 
> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> If I would need to claim 5 points of partner then is it mandate to give her IELTS exam, and obtain 6 band each or may be PTE? One of my friend told me that a attested document from principal of college will work where he will declare that your degree instructions were in English.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## guest1700

rahulpop1 said:


> Hahaha.. No worries brother.
> It's just one of the stages in getting grant. I will provide them whatever they need. Hopefully I will get it soon. 🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Rahul, I see that you have been contacted by CO. I know you were expecting a direct grant, sorry for the disappointment but I am sure you will be granted your visa soon. 

May I know what docs did you submit initially? I submitted SD's but I uploaded other letters from the company confirming my role and tenure in the company, I uploaded PF statements, Bank statements, Salary slips and also got a stamped letter from the company for salary deposit from joining till date. Did you submit SD? I am just checking so I can be prepared too. I am onshore.


----------



## andreyx108b

simarjeet8567 said:


> Dear
> 
> 
> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> If I would need to claim 5 points of partner then is it mandate to give her IELTS exam, and obtain 6 band each or may be PTE? One of my friend told me that a attested document from principal of college will work where he will declare that your degree instructions were in English.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> if you claimed the points, then you will need to upload ielts min band 6 each.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## shekar.ym

simarjeet8567 said:


> Dear
> 
> 
> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> If I would need to claim 5 points of partner then is it mandate to give her IELTS exam, and obtain 6 band each or may be PTE? One of my friend told me that a attested document from principal of college will work where he will declare that your degree instructions were in English.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letter from college would help to avoid additional fee for your partner (for language). This is applicable if you are not claiming points.
> 
> If you are claiming points, English test score is mandatory
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Joseeyyy

Ausysdhome said:


> *Congratulations !!*
> What is your IED?


IED is 12th March 2019


----------



## rahulpop1

guest1700 said:


> Rahul, I see that you have been contacted by CO. I know you were expecting a direct grant, sorry for the disappointment but I am sure you will be granted your visa soon.
> 
> May I know what docs did you submit initially? I submitted SD's but I uploaded other letters from the company confirming my role and tenure in the company, I uploaded PF statements, Bank statements, Salary slips and also got a stamped letter from the company for salary deposit from joining till date. Did you submit SD? I am just checking so I can be prepared too. I am onshore.


Thanks @guest1700. I am not disappointed. I just got one step closer to the grant. COs can ask what they feel is required. It will differ from case to case basis. 🤷🏻*♂
I have uploaded all the things which you mentioned below. Salary slips of each month along with Bank statements. It's just that CO need RnR on Company Letter head from current & all of my previous companies. All of them are reputed Banks from UK. CO could have just done EV but she chose to get RnR instead. Her choice.. 
I have applied for that yesterday. Hopefully I will get those in next couple of days.
Also, I have already updated immitracker with complete list of documents I attached in my immiaccount. Please let me know if you are not able to see it there. I will then paste name of those documents here again.
Best luck..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

redtar1979 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> You waited for a while, few weeks here and there make no difference.
> You will eventually get it.


Thanks for the kind words and that's right @redtar1979. 
As far as everything is true in our application with proper evidences and we have a "Good Character", we will get it. 
Few weeks here and there won't be a matter for me. Will get to spend some more time in India till then.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rockytechie

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got CO contact today to provide further evidence of employment. I will gather documents now on company letter head.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hey Rahul, 
Didn't you upload all the required document for employment? what is the CO asking in particular, any reason ??


----------



## rahulpop1

rockytechie said:


> Hey Rahul,
> Didn't you upload all the required document for employment? what is the CO asking in particular, any reason ??


Hey,
Please refer to my previous reply.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rockytechie

rahulpop1 said:


> Hey,
> Please refer to my previous reply.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I am looking at your immitracker, looks like you did only payslips, ACS and RnR .
Did you not upload the bank statements, FORM 16, and Salary slips ?


----------



## guest1700

rahulpop1 said:


> Thanks @guest1700. I am not disappointed. I just got one step closer to the grant. COs can ask what they feel is required. It will differ from case to case basis. 🤷🏻*♂
> I have uploaded all the things which you mentioned below. Salary slips of each month along with Bank statements. It's just that CO need RnR on Company Letter head from current & all of my previous companies. All of them are reputed Banks from UK. CO could have just done EV but she chose to get RnR instead. Her choice..
> I have applied for that yesterday. Hopefully I will get those in next couple of days.
> Also, I have already updated immitracker with complete list of documents I attached in my immiaccount. Please let me know if you are not able to see it there. I will then paste name of those documents here again.
> Best luck..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you  I agree on getting one step closer. I am sure your grant will be on the way once you submit the rest of the docs requested by your CO. 

I see that you submitted all your docs by April 20th and your application got picked up along with the March Applicants since you lodged it in March. I have a similar situation too, I submitted all docs by May 25 but I submitted Form 80 for my husband in June, I was hoping that the late submission shouldn't delay my file being picked for processing.

All the best to you too. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## rahulpop1

rockytechie said:


> I am looking at your immitracker, looks like you did only payslips, ACS and RnR .
> Did you not upload the bank statements, FORM 16, and Salary slips ?


Yes. All of them for each month. 
Form 16 for each year. Offer letter, Exp letter, promotion letters, everything. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. All of them for each month.
> Form 16 for each year. Offer letter, Exp letter, promotion letters, everything.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


that's the best practice, to make sure CO has nothing to ask for.


----------



## rockytechie

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. All of them for each month.
> Form 16 for each year. Offer letter, Exp letter, promotion letters, everything.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow.. So did this happen bcoz all your RnR were all SD for all the employment you claiming points for? or wat


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rahulpop1 said:


> rockytechie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at your immitracker, looks like you did only payslips, ACS and RnR .
> Did you not upload the bank statements, FORM 16, and Salary slips ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All of them for each month.
> Form 16 for each year. Offer letter, Exp letter, promotion letters, everything.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Looks like RnR on company letterhead is becoming a thing. 

Wonder how applicants who went the SD route cause they simply weren't able to do the above will be dealt with - would well documented attempts to get a RnR on company letterhead suffice? 

Just thinking aloud. 

Hope you're grant is around the corner buddy!


----------



## rahulpop1

guest1700 said:


> Thank you  I agree on getting one step closer. I am sure your grant will be on the way once you submit the rest of the docs requested by your CO.
> 
> I see that you submitted all your docs by April 20th and your application got picked up along with the March Applicants since you lodged it in March. I have a similar situation too, I submitted all docs by May 25 but I submitted Form 80 for my husband in June, I was hoping that the late submission shouldn't delay my file being picked for processing.
> 
> All the best to you too. Thanks for confirming.


Late submission shouldn't be a problem. We have many evidences of that on this forum.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3

shekar.ym said:


> simarjeet8567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear
> 
> 
> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> If I would need to claim 5 points of partner then is it mandate to give her IELTS exam, and obtain 6 band each or may be PTE? One of my friend told me that a attested document from principal of college will work where he will declare that your degree instructions were in English.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letter from college would help to avoid additional fee for your partner (for language). This is applicable if you are not claiming points.
> 
> If you are claiming points, English test score is mandatory
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is letter from college required? My wife is not claiming pts and we have given her gradution certificate and marksheets which show she studied english. Will that not be sufficient?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

rsa3 said:


> shekar.ym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simarjeet8567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear
> 
> 
> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Is letter from college required? My wife is not claiming pts and we have given her gradution certificate and marksheets which show she studied english. Will that not be sufficient?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> A specific letter is required containing what I mentioned earlier
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shoryuken

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looks like RnR on company letterhead is becoming a thing.
> 
> Wonder how applicants who went the SD route cause they simply weren't able to do the above will be dealt with - would well documented attempts to get a RnR on company letterhead suffice?
> 
> Just thinking aloud.
> 
> Hope you're grant is around the corner buddy!


For previous employer/s,could be still a valid request.

But for current employer?

Why would a manager give pass to leave company :rapture: when most have KPI to retain skilled people?


----------



## msingh1

Quiet day today.....No good news of Golden emails.


----------



## swatee25

Its a slow day today...what is DHA upto? Batch processing...or taking it slow to ensure limited visas are granted now that a new financial year has begun....or training the US people to whom apparently the visa processing has been outsourced to...

Pathetic....I want the old timers to get their visas soon...my number is still way back in the queue...but I love the happiness on this forum when grants are received


----------



## msingh1

swatee25 said:


> Its a slow day today...what is DHA upto? Batch processing...or taking it slow to ensure limited visas are granted now that a new financial year has begun....or training the US people to whom apparently the visa processing has been outsourced to...
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic....I want the old timers to get their visas soon...my number is still way back in the queue...but I love the happiness on this forum when grants are received




Can’t guess what exactly is going on. 
Maybe few members who got grants will update us later during the day today. 
“CO Knows”


----------



## thisisg

Hi, all
I have tricky question..
Does anyone know of any cases where there was a "character issue"?
To be more clear, I have applied for 189 visa in september 2017, have been contacted by CO in march for additional PCC information (the one I provided had expired), replied in less than a week and have been waiting since...
As I have a "character issue" (it's an ongoing process back in brazil due to a traffic offence - drink driving), I wonder if the reason for the delay on my application could be related to that, even though it would not classify as a reason to get my visa denied according to DHA website information?
Have you guys heard of any similar situation?
Thank you!


----------



## rsa3

newbienz said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shekar.ym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simarjeet8567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear
> 
> 
> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Is letter from college required? My wife is not claiming pts and we have given her gradution certificate and marksheets which show she studied english. Will that not be sufficient?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> A specific letter is required containing what I mentioned earlier
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok. Is the letter compulsary then? My agent said marksheet/grad certificate will be sufficient. My wife's college is in a different city. Will be quite a task to get a letter. Is there a chance i can still get thru with the marksheet?? Any body got any experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shoryuken

swatee25 said:


> Its a slow day today...what is DHA upto? Batch processing...or taking it slow to ensure limited visas are granted now that a new financial year has begun....or training the US people to whom apparently the visa processing has been outsourced to...
> 
> Pathetic....I want the old timers to get their visas soon...my number is still way back in the queue...but I love the happiness on this forum when grants are received


Fate whispers to the officer "you cannot withstand the calm"
and officer whispered back "I am the calm"


----------



## thisisg

Hi, all
I have tricky question..
Does anyone know of any cases where there was a "character issue"?
To be more clear, I have applied for 189 visa in september 2017, have been contacted by CO in march for additional PCC information (the one I provided had expired), replied in less than a week and have been waiting since...
As I have a "character issue" (it's an ongoing process back in brazil due to a traffic offence - drink driving), I wonder if the reason for the delay on my application could be related to that, even though it would not classify as a reason to get my visa denied according to DHA website information?
Have you guys heard of any similar situation?
Thank you!


----------



## andreyx108b

msingh1 said:


> Can’t guess what exactly is going on.
> Maybe few members who got grants will update us later during the day today.
> “CO Knows”


lets see.


----------



## GUNBUN

rsa3 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shekar.ym said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok. Is the letter compulsary then? My agent said marksheet/grad certificate will be sufficient. My wife's college is in a different city. Will be quite a task to get a letter. Is there a chance i can still get thru with the marksheet?? Any body got any experience?
> 
> 
> 
> As also advised by seniors, there is no short cut to this letter from college.
> 
> Speak to college authority over phone/mail, explain them your situation, send them the format & request them to print same on college letterhead & courier/scan & send to you. What is the need to visit the college ?
> 
> Or your wife could appear for PTE & score overall 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As also advised by seniors, there is no short cut to this letter from college.
> 
> Speak to college authority over phone/mail, explain them your situation, send them the format & request them to print same on college letterhead & courier/scan & send to you. What is the need to visit the college ?
> 
> Or your wife could appear for PTE & score overall 30.
> 
> 
> 
> generally uni's are quite flexible it seems.... based on most applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## guest1700

GUNBUN said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As also advised by seniors, there is no short cut to this letter from college.
> 
> Speak to college authority over phone/mail, explain them your situation, send them the format & request them to print same on college letterhead & courier/scan & send to you. What is the need to visit the college ?
> 
> Or your wife could appear for PTE & score overall 30.
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked your signature
> 
> It is not "never" it should be "in the near future" or "aug 2018"
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for your grant :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

guest1700 said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked your signature
> 
> It is not "never" it should be "in the near future" or "aug 2018"
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for your grant :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> never say never!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## guest1700

I agree !!

@GunBan according to my analysis you should be getting the grant by end of this week, I could be wrong, I guess you finish one month this Friday since the Immi Commencement email notification.

I am pretty sure they are just drafting your grant email


----------



## GUNBUN

guest1700 said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked your signature
> 
> It is not "never" it should be "in the near future" or "aug 2018"
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for your grant :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> My dream for #AugustBatch or getting a grant is nearly over.
> 
> Going ahead in my life, I will try to invest my time and energy in something where end result depends on hardwork and not on luck.
> 
> When DIBP was giving grants to Nov/Dec-17 applicants, at that time Jan-18 applicants were waiting patiently thinking that there turn will come after this. They gave few Jan grants and then moved to Feb and then to Mar. Jan applicants never had an advantage of being early in the queue.
> 
> What I have not achieved with 75 points in 189, I could have easily achieved with 70 points in 190.
> 
> Today it is exactly 5 weeks since my immi assessment mail....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Richamonk

GUNBUN said:


> guest1700 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked your signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not "never" it should be "in the near future" or "aug 2018"
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for your grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream for #AugustBatch or getting a grant is nearly over.
> 
> Going ahead in my life, I will try to invest my time and energy in something where end result depends on hardwork and not on luck.
> 
> When DIBP was giving grants to Nov/Dec-17 applicants, at that time Jan-18 applicants were waiting patiently thinking that there turn will come after this. They gave few Jan grants and then moved to Feb and then to Mar. Jan applicants never had an advantage of being early in the queue.
> 
> What I have not achieved with 75 points in 189, I could have easily achieved with 70 points in 190.
> 
> Today it is exactly 5 weeks since my immi assessment mail....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 35 days since co contact, Jan applicant again. Are they even considering looking at the Jan folks??Even Andy is on the same boat. 😔
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jack23

Hi Guys,

I got my grant today morning.


Thanks,
Jack23
-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
--------------------------------------------------------------
Points:
------
Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 10
--------------------- 
EOI 189 - 27/02/2018 - 75 points
EOI 190 NSW - 27/02/2018 - 80 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 02/03/2018
Application submitted NSW: 07/03/2018
189 invite - 21/03/2018
189 VISA lodged - 22/03/2018
Grant - 01/08/2018 - Direct Grant
onshore


----------



## andreyx108b

Jack23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today morning.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jack23
> -----------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Points:
> ------
> Age - 30
> English - 20
> Education - 15
> Experience - 10
> ---------------------
> EOI 189 - 27/02/2018 - 75 points
> EOI 190 NSW - 27/02/2018 - 80 points
> Pre-Invite NSW: 02/03/2018
> Application submitted NSW: 07/03/2018
> 189 invite - 21/03/2018
> 189 VISA lodged - 22/03/2018
> Grant - 01/08/2018 - Direct Grant
> onshore


*kangarootulations! *


----------



## Jack23

Thanks mate


----------



## rsa3

GUNBUN said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shekar.ym said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok. Is the letter compulsary then? My agent said marksheet/grad certificate will be sufficient. My wife's college is in a different city. Will be quite a task to get a letter. Is there a chance i can still get thru with the marksheet?? Any body got any experience?
> 
> 
> 
> As also advised by seniors, there is no short cut to this letter from college.
> 
> Speak to college authority over phone/mail, explain them your situation, send them the format & request them to print same on college letterhead & courier/scan & send to you. What is the need to visit the college ?
> 
> Or your wife could appear for PTE & score overall 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just checked my wife's degree certificate. It states that the medium was English. I hope that would suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

rsa3 said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked my wife's degree certificate. It states that the medium was English. I hope that would suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are confident, then I am sure there will be no issues
> But I would still submit the college letter
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aswin4PR

Jack23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today morning.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jack23
> -----------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Points:
> ------
> Age - 30
> English - 20
> Education - 15
> Experience - 10
> ---------------------
> EOI 189 - 27/02/2018 - 75 points
> EOI 190 NSW - 27/02/2018 - 80 points
> Pre-Invite NSW: 02/03/2018
> Application submitted NSW: 07/03/2018
> 189 invite - 21/03/2018
> 189 VISA lodged - 22/03/2018
> Grant - 01/08/2018 - Direct Grant
> onshore



Congratulations Mate... Alas seen some 261312 applicant grant....


----------



## guest1700

GunBan - I can understand your frustration, I have been away from my husband for many months due to the whole immigration delay. I have been on a bridging visa since Jan as I earlier applied for another visa and by the time I heard on that I already received my invite and lodged 189. I have not visited India in the last 1.5 years because of the whole delay. I know this will not make you feel better, we are all on the same boat. Our journey is different but the destination is the same and the struggle is the same too. I am sure you will get your grant soon, don't lose hope


----------



## guest1700

Jack23 - Congratulations!

Can you confirm if you received the Assessment Commencement email and grant today itself, is that correct? I saw this on immitracker.


----------



## Jack23

guest1700 said:


> Jack23 - Congratulations!
> 
> Can you confirm if you received the Assessment Commencement email and grant today itself, is that correct? I saw this on immitracker.


No i didn't get any commencement email. I had to give a date for the commencement so i gave today's date. My status changed directly from received to finalized.


----------



## andreyx108b

rsa3 said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked my wife's degree certificate. It states that the medium was English. I hope that would suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> usually the letter is required, but i reckon it depends on CO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ssvk2018

andreyx108b said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> usually the letter is required, but i reckon it depends on CO
> 
> 
> 
> even i would say better take the trouble to get the letter instead of being in a confused state and regretting if CO asks for it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rsa3

newbienz said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked my wife's degree certificate. It states that the medium was English. I hope that would suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are confident, then I am sure there will be no issues
> But I would still submit the college letter
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we will try for the letter too. I read others post only today regarding letter for functional english and got concerned.
> 
> Its is going to be almost 4 months since we applied for our 489 visa and have not heard anything so far. This wait makes you feel so insecure! You almost always feel something you missed giving some doc or info
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ausysdhome

Hi, 
After the CO contact I was given 28 days to submit further proof of employment. Once the docs are submitted, does the CO still pickup the case only after 28 days? What is the trend? Thanks.



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhiltvm

*Employment verification done*

Hi all,

There was an employment verification call made to my company today. They asked for Designation, roles and responsibility, department and salary details.

Hope it went well. Back to waiting stage again.

Good luck to all.

Cheers!


----------



## GUNBUN

nikhiltvm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> There was an employment verification call made to my company today. They asked for Designation, roles and responsibility, department and salary details.
> 
> Hope it went well. Back to waiting stage again.
> 
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Cheers!


This indicates all CO's are working on March cases at the moment.

Not much activity in last 5 working days, barely 10 grants.

May be in another 1-2 days or by Monday, they shall be in a position to release more grants.

@rahulpop1 - Though you are collecting R&R on comp. letterhead as requested by CO, it is advisable that you alert your HR regarding possible verification call.


----------



## nnjn2614

Golden email- With God’s grace we got our grant this evening. Thank you everyone for helping us whenever we need any guidance and all the best.

ANZCODE- 261311
Points claimed - 80
Visa- 189
DOL- 21-03-2018
Onshore

Regards,
Neha


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> This indicates all CO's are working on March cases at the moment.
> 
> Not much activity in last 5 working days, barely 10 grants.
> 
> May be in another 1-2 days or by Monday, they shall be in a position to release more grants.
> 
> @rahulpop1 - Though you are collecting R&R on comp. letterhead as requested by CO, it is advisable that you alert your HR regarding possible verification call.


Hmmmm.. Don't know who will receive the call in HR. I'm sure they will not disclose much info. They will just confirm employment status.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

nnjn2614 said:


> Golden email- With God’s grace we got our grant this evening. Thank you everyone for helping us whenever we need any guidance and all the best.
> 
> ANZCODE- 261311
> Points claimed - 80
> Visa- 189
> DOL- 21-03-2018
> Onshore
> 
> Regards,
> Neha




Congratulations!!!



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble

nikhiltvm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> There was an employment verification call made to my company today. They asked for Designation, roles and responsibility, department and salary details.
> 
> Hope it went well. Back to waiting stage again.
> 
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you for the prompt update. Just saw your case in immitracker too. All the best for a faster grant!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble

@GunBun,

Due to silence and slow movement I presumed that they are working on either old cases or remaing March cases. And an update of one guy (in immitracker) with lodgement date back in Oct-2017 gave me an impression old cases are picked up. But recent updates show that March batch is still being processed. 

This wait is so frustrating...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

nnjn2614 said:


> Golden email- With God’s grace we got our grant this evening. Thank you everyone for helping us whenever we need any guidance and all the best.
> 
> ANZCODE- 261311
> Points claimed - 80
> Visa- 189
> DOL- 21-03-2018
> Onshore
> 
> Regards,
> Neha


Congratulations.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

did anyone get any response from the guys who lodged in jan got co contact in june....


----------



## GUNBUN

JHubble said:


> @GunBun,
> 
> Due to silence and slow movement I presumed that they are working on either old cases or remaing March cases. And an update of one guy (in immitracker) with lodgement date back in Oct-2017 gave me an impression old cases are picked up. But recent updates show that March batch is still being processed.
> 
> This wait is so frustrating...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What to say...

My mind is in such a state that by Wednesday end of day I think that this week is over now....and again I have to wait for next 4 days to reach on Monday...especially Friday looks like Sat/Sun.

While few of the march applications are in advance stage like CO contact, call verification,etc....many Jan files are not yet open i.e. in lodged/Immi assessment stage.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

andyrent said:


> did anyone get any response from the guys who lodged in jan got co contact in june....


Nope. Still waiting.....

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

andyrent said:


> did anyone get any response from the guys who lodged in jan got co contact in june....


jan candidate here.......emp verification done on 26th june from then waiting man......long and painful wait.


----------



## KVK

GUNBUN said:


> What to say...
> 
> My mind is in such a state that by Wednesday end of day I think that this week is over now....and again I have to wait for next 4 days to reach on Monday...especially Friday looks like Sat/Sun.
> 
> While few of the march applications are in advance stage like CO contact, call verification,etc....many Jan files are not yet open i.e. in lodged/Immi assessment stage.


But why this might be happening? Are all of us Jan candidates assigned to COs, who are very slow or overloaded or something else. God only knows that.


----------



## milindpatel26

nikhiltvm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> There was an employment verification call made to my company today. They asked for Designation, roles and responsibility, department and salary details.
> 
> Hope it went well. Back to waiting stage again.
> 
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi mate. I m a 190 applicant but m egar to know about EV. Can u plz tell me ur Skill code, DOE and did they call u also or just the HR?


----------



## Richamonk

andyrent said:


> did anyone get any response from the guys who lodged in jan got co contact in june....


Nopeee..😔😔😔 Anyone else ??


----------



## GUNBUN

KVK said:


> But why this might be happening? Are all of us Jan candidates assigned to COs, who are very slow or overloaded or something else. God only knows that.


The govt. must be under pressure to restrict the inflow of people entering AU per month....kind of political pressure.

They can't put much stress on student visa, business/investor visa, humanitarian visa.....and therefore maximum heat is borne by skilled visa 189/190/489 at the moment.


----------



## aswin4PR

Did any jan applicatnts made a query on the delay to DIBP?
If so what was the response?
is it a generic mailer or any informative part?
I am talking about lodged status only...


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> Did any jan applicatnts made a query on the delay to DIBP?
> If so what was the response?
> is it a generic mailer or any informative part?
> I am talking about lodged status only...


For me it is going to be 7 months by weekend......8-10 months is official processing time...they have enough margin.

If I call them now, they will show me middle finger or even delay my case.

no point in calling and begging infront of them...


----------



## andreyx108b

KVK said:


> jan candidate here.......emp verification done on 26th june from then waiting man......long and painful wait.


i would say, historically, it used to take 4 months after job verification to get a grant (on average) but nowadays it is a bit more unpredictable.


----------



## nikhiltvm

milindpatel26 said:


> Hi mate. I m a 190 applicant but m egar to know about EV. Can u plz tell me ur Skill code, DOE and did they call u also or just the HR?


Hi,

I did not receive any call. The call was answered by the Administration department Manager. They did not ask for connecting to the HR department. The questions were asked to him directly.

First verification happened through a call to the company this morning. The person who attended the call answered to all their questions. Got to know that the call lasted for about 5 minutes. An hour later, an email was also sent to my CEO to verify my employment. He has verified it too. In my case, it was a 2 step verification. I had earlier uploaded RnR letter, all payslips and tax statements for the whole term of my employment.

Lodged: 12th March 2018
CO contact: 25th July 2018 (for form 80)
Employment verification: 1st Aug 2018 (Call and Email)
ANZSCO: 233914 (Engineering Technologist)

Thanks.


----------



## NB

aswin4PR said:


> Did any jan applicatnts made a query on the delay to DIBP?
> If so what was the response?
> is it a generic mailer or any informative part?
> I am talking about lodged status only...


Many members who have been waiting for even more then a year to 18 months have contacted and got a generic reply that it’s under process and that they we will put a note to the CO that you had called

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

thisisg said:


> Hi, all
> I have tricky question..
> Does anyone know of any cases where there was a "character issue"?
> To be more clear, I have applied for 189 visa in september 2017, have been contacted by CO in march for additional PCC information (the one I provided had expired), replied in less than a week and have been waiting since...
> As I have a "character issue" (it's an ongoing process back in brazil due to a traffic offence - drink driving), I wonder if the reason for the delay on my application could be related to that, even though it would not classify as a reason to get my visa denied according to DHA website information?
> Have you guys heard of any similar situation?
> Thank you!


Haven't heard of a similar situation (ongoing process) - but if you have been completely transparent in declaring what's happening, I would think you have done all within your power and it is worth letting the CO do their due diligence. 

If it is exceptionally complex, the ongoing process, it might be worth seeking the advice of an immigration lawyer, to see if it is worth you uploading a cover letter explaining what's happening and where you stand legally back in Brazil.


----------



## rabs138

newbienz said:


> Many members who have been waiting for even more then a year to 18 months have contacted and got a generic reply that it’s under process and that they we will put a note to the CO that you had called
> 
> Cheers


Man i got mine in 8 months. Applied in nov.got first contact in feb. Got second contact in may and got visa on june 18

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rabs138 said:


> Man i got mine in 8 months. Applied in nov.got first contact in feb. Got second contact in may and got visa on june 18
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


2 CO contacts in 8 months - still better

Here there are many including my case - going to be 7 months without even a single CO contact

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138

GUNBUN said:


> 2 CO contacts in 8 months - still better
> 
> Here there are many including my case - going to be 7 months without even a single CO contact
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I dunno maybe my case was not with experience. I had pte 79 and under 32 age case

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> 2 CO contacts in 8 months - still better
> 
> Here there are many including my case - going to be 7 months without even a single CO contact
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Just curious

Why did you delay your application by nearly 2 months ?

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> Just curious
> 
> Why did you delay your application by nearly 2 months ?
> 
> Cheers


Very good question gabbar Bhai.

I was never prepared for invite and so reached till 7th PTE attempt then accidentally cleared PTE in 8th attempt.

Then started with passport renewal for me and wife . New passport for kids, marriage certificate etc etc.

During that time CO were allocated in 2 weeks so didn't paid visa fees until all docs were ready.

This explanation is just 10% of my story remaining 90% of my story I will tell on my grant day.

You would have not seen a story like GunBun in your decade of immigration experience. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138

newbienz said:


> Just curious
> 
> Why did you delay your application by nearly 2 months ?
> 
> Cheers


First requirement PCC was missing due to issue from Dubai and second requirement son's picture was not matching with passport as passport was made when he was infant. So got another passport made and requested the CO to issue new HAP id for him. Than it took 3 months to get HAP id and than once submitted got grant after 3 months

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose

How old is your son now?
My son is 2 years old now and the picture in his passport is the one taken a month after he was born.
QUOTE=rabs138;14596690]First requirement PCC was missing due to issue from Dubai and second requirement son's picture was not matching with passport as passport was made when he was infant. So got another passport made and requested the CO to issue new HAP id for him. Than it took 3 months to get HAP id and than once submitted got grant after 3 months

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## vasuanish85

newbienz said:


> If I would have claimed partner points, I would have uploaded the same evidence as that for the primary applicant
> 
> If I have the evidence and I have not lied, why should I not upload it and get it out of the way
> Just merge all the evidence in a single file and upload it under others
> 
> Cheers


Hey newbienz, thanks a lot for responding and really appreciate your inputs on the forums; its helped hundreds of folks includingg me during our journey towards securing a PR.
In this case though, I think you are incorrectly making an assumption that people either have all the documents required ever handy in their pocket or they're lying. I think you're missing the fact there are loads of people stuck in between where they've been furnishing facts truthfully through and through but might be struggling to get their hands on some of the documents because of various reasons.
Sample these
1)Getting an RnR from a company that I worked almost a decade back where neither my boss nor boss's boss work in the company anymore. Ditto with peers as well. Getting a detailed RnR in such a context is a real pain; infact in one of the companies there has been a specific instruction to the HR not to entertain such requests because there has been a huge surge of requests lately and its just needless time and effort from their side. Quite frankly, large corporations don't see any reason in investing any time in helping their ex-employees. To them, they have completed all exit formalities and shared required documents when we moved on - they feel there is no need to do anything beyond this. The only way of pushing it harder is to actually get on a flight, cross half the country, meet the HR in person and diplomatically beg for it.
2)Pay slips have all been in electronic form and were available through internal portals. Typically, the last 2-3 pay slips from a commpany is asked by the subsequent employer as proof and hence those would be handy. Anything more would not be available since we didn't download all months' pay slips before quitting; and now those portals cant be accessed since you aren't in their rolls anymore. Hence getting more than 3 payslips from ex-companies is going be a pain
3) Form 16s and ITRs were made electronic in India I think around 4-5 years ago; anything earlier were physical copies. Again - never thought these would be required in totality; hence there are 1 or 2 years out of the 10 which are missing. Need to figure if there is a way to retrieve these
4) Working in 4 odd companies that had tie-ups with different banks meant 3-4 different accounts in different banks that were salary accounts. And as we moved on, maintaining minimum balance in each of these was a pain; hence we closed some of these accounts. Now we do not have bank statements from those accounts we've closed; need to figure how to get those.

Hence as you could see - there is a lot of painful and time-consuming effort in chasing and doing what it takes to get these documents in place. Well you could say we could have been anal about all these documents in the first place; but hey a decade back we never thought we'd be taking this route that requires such levels of documentation and scrutiny that we've never encountered elsewhere in life!

That said - we are trying to take on and cross one hurdle after the other in securing these documents for the primary applicant and make it as airtight as possible. Hence the question on how much of all these required for the partner as well.If it is a complete deal-breaker and the CO is bound to ask for it, then we'll push harder to get those. If something is not that big a deal, then that is one less headache for us to solve for. And hence my question on which docs are an absolute must and which ones are good to have. I suppose my question was the TLDR version; and here is the longer one with all the context!


----------



## NB

vasuanish85 said:


> Hey newbienz, thanks a lot for responding and really appreciate your inputs on the forums; its helped hundreds of folks includingg me during our journey towards securing a PR.
> In this case though, I think you are incorrectly making an assumption that people either have all the documents required ever handy in their pocket or they're lying. I think you're missing the fact there are loads of people stuck in between where they've been furnishing facts truthfully through and through but might be struggling to get their hands on some of the documents because of various reasons.
> Sample these
> 1)Getting an RnR from a company that I worked almost a decade back where neither my boss nor boss's boss work in the company anymore. Ditto with peers as well. Getting a detailed RnR in such a context is a real pain; infact in one of the companies there has been a specific instruction to the HR not to entertain such requests because there has been a huge surge of requests lately and its just needless time and effort from their side. Quite frankly, large corporations don't see any reason in investing any time in helping their ex-employees. To them, they have completed all exit formalities and shared required documents when we moved on - they feel there is no need to do anything beyond this. The only way of pushing it harder is to actually get on a flight, cross half the country, meet the HR in person and diplomatically beg for it.
> 2)Pay slips have all been in electronic form and were available through internal portals. Typically, the last 2-3 pay slips from a commpany is asked by the subsequent employer as proof and hence those would be handy. Anything more would not be available since we didn't download all months' pay slips before quitting; and now those portals cant be accessed since you aren't in their rolls anymore. Hence getting more than 3 payslips from ex-companies is going be a pain
> 3) Form 16s and ITRs were made electronic in India I think around 4-5 years ago; anything earlier were physical copies. Again - never thought these would be required in totality; hence there are 1 or 2 years out of the 10 which are missing. Need to figure if there is a way to retrieve these
> 4) Working in 4 odd companies that had tie-ups with different banks meant 3-4 different accounts in different banks that were salary accounts. And as we moved on, maintaining minimum balance in each of these was a pain; hence we closed some of these accounts. Now we do not have bank statements from those accounts we've closed; need to figure how to get those.
> 
> Hence as you could see - there is a lot of painful and time-consuming effort in chasing and doing what it takes to get these documents in place. Well you could say we could have been anal about all these documents in the first place; but hey a decade back we never thought we'd be taking this route that requires such levels of documentation and scrutiny that we've never encountered elsewhere in life!
> 
> That said - we are trying to take on and cross one hurdle after the other in securing these documents for the primary applicant and make it as airtight as possible. Hence the question on how much of all these required for the partner as well.If it is a complete deal-breaker and the CO is bound to ask for it, then we'll push harder to get those. If something is not that big a deal, then that is one less headache for us to solve for. And hence my question on which docs are an absolute must and which ones are good to have. I suppose my question was the TLDR version; and here is the longer one with all the context!


If you would have taken a moment to read carefully, you could have saved yourself this post

I said if I HAVE the evidence AND I have not lied , why should I not upload it

If you dont have the evidence then it doesn’t apply

I absolutely fail to understand this outburst


Cheers


----------



## munna1988

newbienz said:


> If you would have taken a moment to read carefully, you could have saved yourself this post
> 
> I said if I HAVE the evidence AND I have not lied , why should I not upload it
> 
> If you dont have the evidence then it doesn’t apply
> 
> I absolutely fail to understand this outburst
> 
> 
> Cheers


Absolutely +1

I dont think he ought to advice based on each individual's circumstances


----------



## vasuanish85

newbienz said:


> If you would have taken a moment to read carefully, you could have saved yourself this post
> 
> I said if I HAVE the evidence AND I have not lied , why should I not upload it
> 
> If you dont have the evidence then it doesn’t apply
> 
> I absolutely fail to understand this outburst
> 
> 
> Cheers


As I mentioned in my post, I deeply value your inputs and posts; and I will continue to. I just didn't see the need or purpose to mention about anybody 'lying' here. I doubt if anybody lying or faking would be asking for inputs on public forums. 
While the first bit of my post was about that; the rest of it was to explain my current circumstances in terms of getting documentation - so that I could seek inputs on the relative importance of the documents - namely RnR, Form 16, ITR, Pay Slips, Bank Accounts. Which among these being deal-breakers and which among these are good to haves - if there is any such perspective that exists which could help.


----------



## ssvk2018

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> How old is your son now?
> My son is 2 years old now and the picture in his passport is the one taken a month after he was born.
> QUOTE=rabs138;14596690]First requirement PCC was missing due to issue from Dubai and second requirement son's picture was not matching with passport as passport was made when he was infant. So got another passport made and requested the CO to issue new HAP id for him. Than it took 3 months to get HAP id and than once submitted got grant after 3 months
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]my son was 5 months when his passport was taken. and his medicals were done when he was 2 years 2 months. i didn't face any issue regarding pic mismatch. 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

vasuanish85 said:


> As I mentioned in my post, I deeply value your inputs and posts; and I will continue to. I just didn't see the need or purpose to mention about anybody 'lying' here. I doubt if anybody lying or faking would be asking for inputs on public forums.
> While the first bit of my post was about that; the rest of it was to explain my current circumstances in terms of getting documentation - so that I could seek inputs on the relative importance of the documents - namely RnR, Form 16, ITR, Pay Slips, Bank Accounts. Which among these being deal-breakers and which among these are good to haves - if there is any such perspective that exists which could help.


Which world are you living in ?

If there was no lying in the application, the honourable minister would not have given the statement that since the scrutiny has been increased the withdrawal of applications has gone up by a whopping 47% as compared to previous year

I will give you a few recent examples

A member on this very forum tried to pass off a hotel employee as his manager in his engineering company

Another member, who is A partner in a restaurant tried to pass himself as a chef




Cheers


----------



## vinpu

GUNBUN said:


> 2 CO contacts in 8 months - still better
> 
> Here there are many including my case - going to be 7 months without even a single CO contact
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


In the same boat here. The COs seem to be avoiding January cases like the plague. I am just hoping that the NSW Dept of education accepts our appeal & accepts my son in the Selective school. Getting a grant before their decision (Sept-2018) will only make our case stronger. Anywho, there's nothing much to do except wait.


----------



## vinpu

In fact I know what's going to happen in my case. I'll get a CO contact saying all your PCCs have expired. Go get them again. and if that happens I do not think I am getting a grant this year. The FBI clearance itself takes more than 3 months, albeit I am hoping they'd not ask for redoing the FBI PCC given we never went back to the states. Does anyone know?


----------



## NB

vinpu said:


> In fact I know what's going to happen in my case. I'll get a CO contact saying all your PCCs have expired. Go get them again. and if that happens I do not think I am getting a grant this year. The FBI clearance itself takes more than 3 months, albeit I am hoping they'd not ask for redoing the FBI PCC given we never went back to the states. Does anyone know?


The chances of asking for a fresh FBI PCC are extremely low
But ultimately it’s the decision of the CO

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492

newbienz said:


> Which world are you living in ?
> 
> 
> 
> If there was no lying in the application, the honourable minister would not have given the statement that since the scrutiny has been increased the withdrawal of applications has gone up by a whopping 47% as compared to previous year
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you a few recent examples
> 
> 
> 
> A member on this very forum tried to pass off a hotel employee as his manager in his engineering company
> 
> 
> 
> Another member, who is A partner in a restaurant tried to pass himself as a chef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Agreed. I wish they had taken such measures 2012 onwards. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## rrman83

vinpu said:


> In fact I know what's going to happen in my case. I'll get a CO contact saying all your PCCs have expired. Go get them again. and if that happens I do not think I am getting a grant this year. The FBI clearance itself takes more than 3 months, albeit I am hoping they'd not ask for redoing the FBI PCC given we never went back to the states. Does anyone know?




@vinpu, FBI PCC is now electronically available for non US citizens or those who are not green card holders. I got my FBI PCC result within 3 days of submitting the fingerprints. Check out the details at the link below. This process is in place for a few months now. 

https://www.edo.cjis.gov/#/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

it's really disturbing it's GOING SO SLOW ! :hurt:


----------



## craigravi

Just sharing a quick update to everyone in forum ... nope I didn't get any news of the grant 

I recently went though the FBI PCC process and they have revamped the process and made it more easy... now you fill up the form and pay the money online and send the fingerprint card by post and HOLD for it...... 

the report comes in two weeks and electronic delivery is even faster


----------



## msingh1

craigravi said:


> Just sharing a quick update to everyone in forum ... nope I didn't get any news of the grant
> 
> I recently went though the FBI PCC process and they have revamped the process and made it more easy... now you fill up the form and pay the money online and send the fingerprint card by post and HOLD for it......
> 
> the report comes in two weeks and electronic delivery is even faster




They did that in Feb 2018. Thank you for sharing in the forum


----------



## aswin4PR

Yet to know who is todays lucky person.. I am sure its going to be just one or max two for the day...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rrman83 said:


> vinpu said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact I know what's going to happen in my case. I'll get a CO contact saying all your PCCs have expired. Go get them again. and if that happens I do not think I am getting a grant this year. The FBI clearance itself takes more than 3 months, albeit I am hoping they'd not ask for redoing the FBI PCC given we never went back to the states. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @vinpu, FBI PCC is now electronically available for non US citizens or those who are not green card holders. I got my FBI PCC result within 3 days of submitting the fingerprints. Check out the details at the link below. This process is in place for a few months now.
> 
> https://www.edo.cjis.gov/#/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




craigravi said:


> Just sharing a quick update to everyone in forum ... nope I didn't get any news of the grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently went though the FBI PCC process and they have revamped the process and made it more easy... now you fill up the form and pay the money online and send the fingerprint card by post and HOLD for it......
> 
> the report comes in two weeks and electronic delivery is even faster


That's awesome, thanks for sharing. Gave a friend who will need to do this soon so good to know its been streamlined


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> Yet to know who is todays lucky person.. I am sure its going to be just one or max two for the day...


As usual, this week is over now. Friday, we can't expect them to work. Next week more March grants to come....

Most probably, Jan-18 cases will be cleared by Sep-18 as they say 75% - 8 months.


----------



## Shoryuken

I know its wont be a popular thought, but I feel like they will be in this tortoise-mode until 11 Aug and then #GunBun'saugustbatch will begin.:bump2:


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> I know its wont be a popular thought, but I feel like they will be in this tortoise-mode until 11 Aug and then #GunBun'saugustbatch will begin.:bump2:


Whether GUNBUN's #AugustBatch will happen or not.....it is not sure.

But, GUNBUN will see grant in Aug-18...it is 200% sure...this statement is backed up by #AstroScience

Now, other Jan-18 applicants can assume whatever they want to....


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> As usual, this week is over now. Friday, we can't expect them to work. Next week more March grants to come....
> 
> Most probably, Jan-18 cases will be cleared by Sep-18 as they say 75% - 8 months.


did you get 2nd contact from CO after Jun 27 ? 

I also got CO contact on Jun 28 , logged date Jan 19th 2018.


----------



## GUNBUN

andyrent said:


> did you get 2nd contact from CO after Jun 27 ?
> 
> I also got CO contact on Jun 28 , logged date Jan 19th 2018.


No CO contact. Only I received immi commencement on 27th June.


Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisg

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Haven't heard of a similar situation (ongoing process) - but if you have been completely transparent in declaring what's happening, I would think you have done all within your power and it is worth letting the CO do their due diligence.
> 
> If it is exceptionally complex, the ongoing process, it might be worth seeking the advice of an immigration lawyer, to see if it is worth you uploading a cover letter explaining what's happening and where you stand legally back in Brazil.


Thanks for your response, @PrettyIsotonic

I have been very honest on my application and have submitted all the information I could, including an official letter from Brazillian justice stating what my situation is.
It's not a complex case at all, and I do believe it should not impact on visa grant, however it looks like it has slowed down the whole process. Apart from that, my case seemed to be pretty straight forward to me.

Anyways, I see there's a lot of people in similar situation, for various reasons, so I guess there's not much that can be done.
I was just really curious because could not find any similar cases online.

Again, thanks for replying


----------



## Minkuziii

Quick question for experts and experienced applicants.

Its been almost 8 months now, since i have lodged my 189 visa. All docs front uploaded.

25th may received immi commencement email.

Since then no update.

How would one know if CO has contacted them for further information.

Do they contact via email or anything changes on the immi portal? 

I constantly check my emails and immi portal i didnt see any email and neither observe any changes on immi portal. Last update date on immi portal is of may 2018 which is the immi commencement email.

I am clueless on the status and not sure what to do? 

Any thoughts and comments?


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> Yet to know who is todays lucky person.. I am sure its going to be just one or max two for the day...


haha...aswin babu.....your prediction for even 1-2 grants failed today.

you see - the rumor of batch processing is in air !!

Let's see when the bubble bursts - 6th , 13th or 20th Aug ?


----------



## NB

Minkuziii said:


> Quick question for experts and experienced applicants.
> 
> Its been almost 8 months now, since i have lodged my 189 visa. All docs front uploaded.
> 
> 25th may received immi commencement email.
> 
> Since then no update.
> 
> How would one know if CO has contacted them for further information.
> 
> Do they contact via email or anything changes on the immi portal?
> 
> I constantly check my emails and immi portal i didnt see any email and neither observe any changes on immi portal. Last update date on immi portal is of may 2018 which is the immi commencement email.
> 
> I am clueless on the status and not sure what to do?
> 
> Any thoughts and comments?


You will get an email if they need any further documentation 

You can also see if any email has been sent to you in the dashboard of the Immiaccount To be sure that you have not missed any email

Cheers


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> No CO contact. Only I received immi commencement on 27th June.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Thanks, what does immi commencement mean ?


----------



## Minkuziii

Thanks newbienz...



newbienz said:


> Minkuziii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for experts and experienced applicants.
> 
> Its been almost 8 months now, since i have lodged my 189 visa. All docs front uploaded.
> 
> 25th may received immi commencement email.
> 
> Since then no update.
> 
> How would one know if CO has contacted them for further information.
> 
> Do they contact via email or anything changes on the immi portal?
> 
> I constantly check my emails and immi portal i didnt see any email and neither observe any changes on immi portal. Last update date on immi portal is of may 2018 which is the immi commencement email.
> 
> I am clueless on the status and not sure what to do?
> 
> Any thoughts and comments?
> 
> 
> 
> You will get an email if they need any further documentation
> 
> You can also see if any email has been sent to you in the dashboard of the Immiaccount To be sure that you have not missed any email
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

andyrent said:


> Thanks, what does immi commencement mean ?


It confirms the allocation of Case Officer to your case.

In reality, whether CO works on the case or not, only GOD knows.

few CO's choose to inform the applicant but most of the CO's do not send this mail.


----------



## TheBull

*Flag in the application*

Hi All,

This is my first post in the forum and I have been reader since last December.

Is there anybody here had experience of Flag activated against application in ImmiAccount portal? 

In my application there is a flag (according to DIBP it means "Action Required"). The reason for flag is Health Examination. And when I click on "Action Required" link, it says Health Examination Provided, no further action required.

Surprisingly, the immigration officer (my agent made a call to DIBP to know about the flag) was not even aware what is the meaning of "Flag". After 30 mins of explanation she gave us a URL and ask us to submit the technical form. The technical helpdesk officer replied us saying it's a technical helpdesk, please contact health examination department. 

We sent us screenshot and explained again, but still flag is there.

Now main question, is there any chance that CO


----------



## TheBull

TheBull said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post in the forum and I have been reader since last December.
> 
> Is there anybody here had experience of Flag activated against application in ImmiAccount portal?
> 
> In my application there is a flag (according to DIBP it means "Action Required"). The reason for flag is Health Examination. And when I click on "Action Required" link, it says Health Examination Provided, no further action required.
> 
> Surprisingly, the immigration officer (my agent made a call to DIBP to know about the flag) was not even aware what is the meaning of "Flag". After 30 mins of explanation she gave us a URL and ask us to submit the technical form. The technical helpdesk officer replied us saying it's a technical helpdesk, please contact health examination department.
> 
> We sent us screenshot and explained again, but still flag is there.
> 
> Now main question, is there any chance that CO


Sorry it got posted before even i finished my writing.

Now main question, is there any chance that CO will not open my file by seeing that Flag?

Thanks,

TheBull


----------



## priya.tk88

Hi All,

Finally I received my Visa grant today. My agent is yet to send my letter. Out of depression i stopped checking my status since three days,But today I opened my IMMI account and found it was finalized and visa granted for three of us. This forum had been very supportive. Thanks and best wishes for everyone who are still waiting. 

Visa lodged on 6th Jan 2018
Job code - 261313 points 70
Co Contact - 28th June for direct PTE report and marriage certification in spouse section
Grant - 2nd Aug
First entry - before 28th Nov 2018


----------



## TheBull

priya.tk88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I received my Visa grant today. My agent is yet to send my letter. Out of depression i stopped checking my status since three days,But today I opened my IMMI account and found it was finalized and visa granted for three of us. This forum had been very supportive. Thanks and best wishes for everyone who are still waiting.
> 
> Visa lodged on 6th Jan 2018
> Job code - 261313 points 70
> Co Contact - 28th June for direct PTE report and marriage certification in spouse section
> Grant - 2nd Aug
> First entry - before 28th Nov 2018


Congratulations!!


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> haha...aswin babu.....your prediction for even 1-2 grants failed today.
> 
> you see - the rumor of batch processing is in air !!
> 
> Let's see when the bubble bursts - 6th , 13th or 20th Aug ?


There should be some december or february applicant who is disstressed by awaiting and stopped checking emails for a while.... Lets be patient... I dont think the COs will have the legacy of not sending a single grant or CO Contact per day which loads of applications pending....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

priya.tk88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I received my Visa grant today. My agent is yet to send my letter. Out of depression i stopped checking my status since three days,But today I opened my IMMI account and found it was finalized and visa granted for three of us. This forum had been very supportive. Thanks and best wishes for everyone who are still waiting.
> 
> Visa lodged on 6th Jan 2018
> Job code - 261313 points 70
> Co Contact - 28th June for direct PTE report and marriage certification in spouse section
> Grant - 2nd Aug
> First entry - before 28th Nov 2018


Great News!!

Congrats.....it means some activity for Jan-18 applicants after around 25 days.

Please update immitracker and also reply to the question that I asked you there, thanks.


----------



## aswin4PR

aswin4PR said:


> There should be some december or february applicant who is disstressed by awaiting and stopped checking emails for a while.... Lets be patient... I dont think the COs will have the legacy of not sending a single grant or CO Contact per day which loads of applications pending....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


See you have one here....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

priya.tk88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I received my Visa grant today. My agent is yet to send my letter. Out of depression i stopped checking my status since three days,But today I opened my IMMI account and found it was finalized and visa granted for three of us. This forum had been very supportive. Thanks and best wishes for everyone who are still waiting.
> 
> Visa lodged on 6th Jan 2018
> Job code - 261313 points 70
> Co Contact - 28th June for direct PTE report and marriage certification in spouse section
> Grant - 2nd Aug
> First entry - before 28th Nov 2018


wondering on what basis they gave this IED..

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## priya.tk88

GUNBUN said:


> Great News!!
> 
> Congrats.....it means some activity for Jan-18 applicants after around 25 days.


Yes GunBun. I always watch all your messages and you have good humour sense. My timeline and yours is exactly similar(EOI june 2016,Invite Nov 2017,Lodgement-jan 2018 CO contact June 2018)  and I'm sure your grant is on the way.


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> Great News!!
> 
> Congrats.....it means some activity for Jan-18 applicants after around 25 days.
> 
> Please update immitracker and also reply to the question that I asked you there, thanks.


Now you too start checking your mails.. as i said last week it should be yours tomorrow..
And hopefully CO will start April Applications from next week.


----------



## GUNBUN

priya.tk88 said:


> Yes GunBun. I always watch all your messages and you have good humour sense. My timeline and yours is exactly similar(EOI june 2016,Invite Nov 2017,Lodgement-jan 2018 CO contact June 2018)  and I'm sure your grant is on the way.


my sense of humour is now becoming sense of tumour.

BTW, you can tell me your CO name over PM or reply at immitracker...


----------



## priya.tk88

GUNBUN said:


> my sense of humour is now becoming sense of tumour.
> 
> BTW, you can tell me your CO name over PM or reply at immitracker...


Sent in PM.


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> Now you too start checking your mails.. as i said last week it should be yours tomorrow..
> And hopefully CO will start April Applications from next week.


ok as usual, tomorrow i will get up early, worship god, take bowl in hand and wait for grant...

If it doesn't comes tomorrow, then pls. send 1 Kg. authentic hyderabadi biryani from paradise....LOL....will eat in same bowl.


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> ok as usual, tomorrow i will get up early, worship god, take bowl in hand and wait for grant...
> 
> If it doesn't comes tomorrow, then pls. send 1 Kg. authentic hyderabadi biryani from paradise....LOL....will eat in same bowl.


Come all the way here Bro.. We will have it together over the week end.... As part of your grant treat...


----------



## rahulpop1

aswin4PR said:


> Come all the way here Bro.. We will have it together over the week end.... As part of your grant treat...


Don't forget me guys.. I will also have a Dosa at Chutneys.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

rahulpop1 said:


> Don't forget me guys.. I will also have a Dosa at Chutneys..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Either options fine for me... Any how i am a vegetarian... So nothing that i missout at Chutneys....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

aswin4PR said:


> Either options fine for me... Any how i am a vegetarian... So nothing that i missout at Chutneys....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Hahaha!! Sure budy.. Seems like a plan then before we fly.. Hyderabad it is.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

priya.tk88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I received my Visa grant today. My agent is yet to send my letter. Out of depression i stopped checking my status since three days,But today I opened my IMMI account and found it was finalized and visa granted for three of us. This forum had been very supportive. Thanks and best wishes for everyone who are still waiting.
> 
> Visa lodged on 6th Jan 2018
> Job code - 261313 points 70
> Co Contact - 28th June for direct PTE report and marriage certification in spouse section
> Grant - 2nd Aug
> First entry - before 28th Nov 2018


Congrats... Jan 2018...


----------



## KVK

priya.tk88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I received my Visa grant today. My agent is yet to send my letter. Out of depression i stopped checking my status since three days,But today I opened my IMMI account and found it was finalized and visa granted for three of us. This forum had been very supportive. Thanks and best wishes for everyone who are still waiting.
> 
> Visa lodged on 6th Jan 2018
> Job code - 261313 points 70
> Co Contact - 28th June for direct PTE report and marriage certification in spouse section
> Grant - 2nd Aug
> First entry - before 28th Nov 2018


Wow finally a Jan candidate!! Finally some light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Not checking my account that regularly since there are others who are waiting to hear from DHA before me. but I did update my status as onshore and for family as well. Updated the current address. Lets see how much time they take to pick applications for May and June. Seen some July CO contacts as well. Not sure about the sequence of picking applications.


----------



## shekar.ym

priya.tk88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I received my Visa grant today. My agent is yet to send my letter. Out of depression i stopped checking my status since three days,But today I opened my IMMI account and found it was finalized and visa granted for three of us. This forum had been very supportive. Thanks and best wishes for everyone who are still waiting.
> 
> Visa lodged on 6th Jan 2018
> Job code - 261313 points 70
> Co Contact - 28th June for direct PTE report and marriage certification in spouse section
> Grant - 2nd Aug
> First entry - before 28th Nov 2018


congrats and good luck


----------



## msingh1

priya.tk88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I received my Visa grant today. My agent is yet to send my letter. Out of depression i stopped checking my status since three days,But today I opened my IMMI account and found it was finalized and visa granted for three of us. This forum had been very supportive. Thanks and best wishes for everyone who are still waiting.
> 
> Visa lodged on 6th Jan 2018
> Job code - 261313 points 70
> Co Contact - 28th June for direct PTE report and marriage certification in spouse section
> Grant - 2nd Aug
> First entry - before 28th Nov 2018




Congratulations! Good luck !


----------



## Hazzz

Just lodged my 189 visa! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shoryuken

Just checked 11th July draw.
So its set to 1000+10 invites/month, then this more than normal slow visa processing is a mystery.


----------



## NB

Shoryuken said:


> Just checked 11th July draw.
> So its set to 1000+10 invites/month, then this more than normal slow visa processing is a mystery.


These figures do not include the Nz stream which comes under 189 for some inexplicable reason
No one knows how many are applying each month 

Cheers


----------



## simarjeet8567

Can any please explain how ITA selection is done with respect to "Date of effect"?
If I have 70 point as on date 7/1/2018 then will I get invite?


----------



## Shoryuken

Even big consultants are stoned:

http://www.iscah.com/official-skill-select-results-9th-july-2011/


www iscah.com /official-skill-select-results-9th-july-2011/


----------



## Shoryuken

simarjeet8567 said:


> Can any please explain how ITA selection is done with respect to "Date of effect"?
> If I have 70 point as on date 7/1/2018 then will I get invite?


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ustralia/1186057-visa-date-effect-points.html


----------



## NB

simarjeet8567 said:


> Can any please explain how ITA selection is done with respect to "Date of effect"?
> If I have 70 point as on date 7/1/2018 then will I get invite?


The invite rounds works on the principle of higher points win irrespective of date of effect
Within same points, the earlier date of effect wins
So as long as they do not invite all applicants with 70 points with date of effect as 6th jan 2018 or earlier, you will not be invited

Cheers


----------



## andyrent

rahulpop1 said:


> Hahaha!! Sure budy.. Seems like a plan then before we fly.. Hyderabad it is..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If you all could go via Singapore ....


----------



## rahulpop1

andyrent said:


> If you all could go via Singapore ....




It will be via Singapore whenever it will be.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBull

TheBull said:


> Sorry it got posted before even i finished my writing.
> 
> Now main question, is there any chance that CO will not open my file by seeing that Flag?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TheBull


Has anyone experienced such thing?


----------



## GUNBUN

TheBull said:


> Has anyone experienced such thing?


Please post the screenshot of that flag here.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

TheBull said:


> Has anyone experienced such thing?


I see an orange flag in my application just in front of my name, its an an icon only.
Most likely to indicate that this application is in process (among many options)


----------



## TheBull

TheBull said:


> Sorry it got posted before even i finished my writing.
> 
> Now main question, is there any chance that CO will not open my file by seeing that Flag?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TheBull





GUNBUN said:


> Please post the screenshot of that flag here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I tried but it asks me for URL. Do I need to upload the image on Internet?

Thanks
TheBull


----------



## TheBull

Shoryuken said:


> I see an orange flag in my application just in front of my name, its an an icon only.
> Most likely to indicate that this application is in process (among many options)


Exactly the same flag, but upon asking I came to know that no CO is allocated yet. So I don't know what process the file is going through? 

In your signature, you've mentioned CO might contact you for health examination.

Please click on your application and see "Action Required" at the bottom. Is "Health Examination Required" written there? 

Regards,
TheBull


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

TheBull said:


> TheBull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it got posted before even i finished my writing.
> 
> Now main question, is there any chance that CO will not open my file by seeing that Flag?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TheBull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please post the screenshot of that flag here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried but it asks me for URL. Do I need to upload the image on Internet?
> 
> Thanks
> TheBull
Click to expand...

You should be able to attach it here, otherwise you can use a site like "imgur"

🙂


----------



## Shoryuken

TheBull said:


> Exactly the same flag, but upon asking I came to know that no CO is allocated yet. So I don't know what process the file is going through?
> 
> In your signature, you've mentioned CO might contact you for health examination.
> 
> Please click on your application and see "Action Required" at the bottom. Is "Health Examination Required" written there?
> 
> Regards,
> TheBull


Hi TheBull,
The application stage is clearly there 'Received'.
For me, i haven't done the medicals yet and waiting for CO to request it.So i get this as actions required tab in health assessment. I know this already.

But flag doesn't mean anything to me as i am informed in my application that my case is 'received' and will be assessed.

as someone pointed earlier ,please share your timeline.
I reckon if CO needs something , i will get an email and ‘information required’ type tab


----------



## TheBull

Shoryuken said:


> Hi TheBull,
> The application stage is clearly there 'Received'.
> For me, i haven't done the medicals yet and waiting for CO to request it.So i get this as actions required tab in health assessment. I know this already.
> 
> But flag doesn't mean anything to me as i am informed in my application that my case is 'received' and will be assessed.
> 
> as someone pointed earlier ,please share your timeline.


True in your case as your health assessment is pending. For me, I have already done that. In fact, when I click on "Health Examination Required" link, it takes me to another page which says "Health Examination provided, no further action is required.".

Rest, the status is "Received" will be assessed.

Here is timeline:

Subclass : 189
ANZSCO : 261312
PTE-A : 79+ 25th Feb 2018
Invite : Second Round, March 2018 (75 Points)
Visa Lodge : 22 March 2018 with all required docs 
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## andyrent

TheBull said:


> I tried but it asks me for URL. Do I need to upload the image on Internet?
> 
> Thanks
> TheBull


where is the Flag ?


----------



## Richamonk

priya.tk88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I received my Visa grant today. My agent is yet to send my letter. Out of depression i stopped checking my status since three days,But today I opened my IMMI account and found it was finalized and visa granted for three of us. This forum had been very supportive. Thanks and best wishes for everyone who are still waiting.
> 
> Visa lodged on 6th Jan 2018
> Job code - 261313 points 70
> Co Contact - 28th June for direct PTE report and marriage certification in spouse section
> Grant - 2nd Aug
> First entry - before 28th Nov 2018


Similar anxiety period for us but congratulations your grant gives me hope. Jan applicant and june 28th co contact.Please check your private message


----------



## Shoryuken

andyrent said:


> TheBull said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried but it asks me for URL. Do I need to upload the image on Internet?
> 
> Thanks
> TheBull
> 
> 
> 
> where is the Flag ?
Click to expand...

 on the first page, when u login to immiacount, in front of applicant’s name.

may be some one can reply who has done medical and how this flag status changed for them.


----------



## TheBull

andyrent said:


> where is the Flag ?


Please find the attachment!


----------



## Shoryuken

TheBull said:


> andyrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is the Flag ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please find the attachment!
Click to expand...

Same pinch!
Perhaps it means they have recieved the medicals but it needs to be assesed.
I think the flag is not correlated to health.
Its generic flag for received status.

I dont want to speculate further so lets wait for people who have done medicals or recieved grant already


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> on the first page, when u login to immiacount, in front of applicant’s name.
> 
> may be some one can reply who has done medical and how this flag status changed for them.


Here it is with medicals completed.

I have not seen any flag ever in my account.


----------



## TheBull

Shoryuken said:


> Same pinch!
> Perhaps it means they have recieved the medicals but it needs to be assesed.
> I think the flag is not correlated to health.
> Its generic flag for received status.
> 
> I dont want to speculate further so lets wait for people who have done medicals or recieved grant already


Okay. Here is the link which explains about Flag. But system should remove the flag once the required details are submitted. 

http://www.mealliance.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/ImmiAccount-changes.pdf

Lets wait for someone who might have gone through this! Thanks @Shoryuken.


----------



## TheBull

GUNBUN said:


> Here it is with medicals completed.
> 
> I have not seen any flag ever in my account.


Thanks @GUNBUN. 

I guess it remains if one has lodged and applied visa before health examination reports are sent to DIBP or if one has not done health examination at all.

My health assessment was done two days before the application date and it takes 5 days for reports to be submitted.


----------



## Shoryuken

Thank you too TheBull for sharing PDF 
Did u undergo medical test after visa lodge?
I am planning to undergo medicals now on my own as its an action required and after new layout , i think its meaningful too.


----------



## ankititp

Did anyone having code 261313 n lodged in april got immi commencement mail?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBull

Shoryuken said:


> Thank you too TheBull for sharing PDF
> Did u undergo medical test after visa lodge?
> I am planning to undergo medicals now on my own as its an action required and after new layout , i think its meaningful too.


My medical was conducted two days before I lodge the application. So at the time of application, I submitted HAP ID and medical receipts. Results were directly sent two days after I lodged application.


----------



## tajender

DIBP / DHA doesn't seem to be having any rhyme or rhythm in the manner they are picking up applications. There are candidates who applied on 24th March and have been granted PR and then there are applications lodged way before that which are not even touched. 

This is a disturbing trend as ideally the applications should be processed in a chronological order and not in a haphazard manner. Seems quite akin to the lottery system for US Green Card, where they probably draw straws for granting some of the applicants and completely ignoring others.

The way it is going, we can never be sure of the timelines in which one's application will get processed and it is getting more and more frustrating by the day.


----------



## andreyx108b

ankititp said:


> Did anyone having code 261313 n lodged in april got immi commencement mail?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


immicommence letters are totally irrelevant... tbh. as well as anzacos. from visa processing point of view.


----------



## andreyx108b

tajender said:


> DIBP / DHA doesn't seem to be having any rhyme or rhythm in the manner they are picking up applications. There are candidates who applied on 24th March and have been granted PR and then there are applications lodged way before that which are not even touched.
> 
> This is a disturbing trend as ideally the applications should be processed in a chronological order and not in a haphazard manner. Seems quite akin to the lottery system for US Green Card, where they probably draw straws for granting some of the applicants and completely ignoring others.
> 
> The way it is going, we can never be sure of the timelines in which one's application will get processed and it is getting more and more frustrating by the day.


its not FIFO system, most applications go in sequential manner, yes, but not all and each.


----------



## GUNBUN

tajender said:


> DIBP / DHA doesn't seem to be having any rhyme or rhythm in the manner they are picking up applications. There are candidates who applied on 24th March and have been granted PR and then there are applications lodged way before that which are not even touched.
> 
> This is a disturbing trend as ideally the applications should be processed in a chronological order and not in a haphazard manner. Seems quite akin to the lottery system for US Green Card, where they probably draw straws for granting some of the applicants and completely ignoring others.
> 
> The way it is going, we can never be sure of the timelines in which one's application will get processed and it is getting more and more frustrating by the day.



Not only the situation is disturbing but also like third degree torture / harassment.

The entire immigration program itself is a big failure. 1000 - 189 invites per month makes just 12k annual which is even less than the humanitarian visa (refugee,asylum) intake of 13k per year. The skilled 189 which pass through 75-80-85 points are now being made to wait insanely to get grant. 

Australian govt. can't stop immigrants intake. Several industries like agriculture,mining,civil, etc are facing severe manpower crunch as Australian born people do not take such jobs. There economy can't run without immigrants. But they are showing their lazy attitude only to skilled workforce.

@andreyx108b - I do not agree with your views that it happens in sequential manner, yes it happened in past but not now.


----------



## randeep19492

GUNBUN said:


> Not only the situation is disturbing but also like third degree torture / harassment.
> 
> The entire immigration program itself is a big failure. 1000 - 189 invites per month makes just 12k annual which is even less than the humanitarian visa (refugee,asylum) intake of 13k per year. The skilled 189 which pass through 75-80-85 points are now being made to wait insanely to get grant.
> 
> Australian govt. can't stop immigrants intake. Several industries like agriculture,mining,civil, etc are facing severe manpower crunch as Australian born people do not take such jobs. There economy can't run without immigrants. But they are showing their lazy attitude only to skilled workforce.
> 
> @andreyx108b - I do not agree with your views that it happens in sequential manner, yes it happened in past but not now.




GunBun I used think on the same terms as you are. Then they appointed Peter Dutton as the immigration minister........


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

GUNBUN said:


> Not only the situation is disturbing but also like third degree torture / harassment.
> 
> The entire immigration program itself is a big failure. 1000 - 189 invites per month makes just 12k annual which is even less than the humanitarian visa (refugee,asylum) intake of 13k per year. The skilled 189 which pass through 75-80-85 points are now being made to wait insanely to get grant.
> 
> Australian govt. can't stop immigrants intake. Several industries like agriculture,mining,civil, etc are facing severe manpower crunch as Australian born people do not take such jobs. There economy can't run without immigrants. But they are showing their lazy attitude only to skilled workforce.
> 
> @andreyx108b - I do not agree with your views that it happens in sequential manner, yes it happened in past but not now.


Just chiming in to say, DHA has been allocated the same number of places in the migration program for FY2018-2019 - and they have said that, "[t]he invitation rounds are not set in stone in terms of invitation numbers, they can fluctuate depending on our processing capacity and pipeline". 

It is anyone's guess how close they will get to filling in all the places allocated to them in the migration program, but it is worth remembering each round may potentially not be the same in terms of invitation numbers 

Source:
Statement from DoHA about 2018/19 Skill Select invitation rounds - Iscah


----------



## Shoryuken

Good days are coming.


----------



## andreyx108b

randeep19492 said:


> GunBun I used think on the same terms as you are. Then they appointed Peter Dutton as the immigration minister........
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Final grant awaited




It takes time... its still better than usa/uk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Shoryuken said:


> Good days are coming.




One day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> Not only the situation is disturbing but also like third degree torture / harassment.


GunBun, why you forget you are also covered by Astroscience.
August is your month.Hang on


----------



## Ausysdhome

andreyx108b said:


> It takes time... its still better than usa/uk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



second that...


----------



## vijaysharma1953

GUNBUN said:


> Not only the situation is disturbing but also like third degree torture / harassment.
> 
> The entire immigration program itself is a big failure. 1000 - 189 invites per month makes just 12k annual which is even less than the humanitarian visa (refugee,asylum) intake of 13k per year. The skilled 189 which pass through 75-80-85 points are now being made to wait insanely to get grant.
> 
> Australian govt. can't stop immigrants intake. Several industries like agriculture,mining,civil, etc are facing severe manpower crunch as Australian born people do not take such jobs. There economy can't run without immigrants. But they are showing their lazy attitude only to skilled workforce.
> 
> @andreyx108b - I do not agree with your views that it happens in sequential manner, yes it happened in past but not now.


You are right Sir

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## tajender

randeep19492 said:


> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Final grant awaited


Similar situation brother. Lodged on on 9th March 2018 with 75 points. No CO contact, no IMMI commencement mail, no communication and no grant either. The application is still in received status. 

My heart goes out to people like GUNBUN who have been waiting so patiently for so long. 



andreyx108b said:


> It takes time... its still better than usa/uk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree that it is better than USA/UK, however, seems like the situation is headed in the same direction as them.


----------



## aswin4PR

Irrespective of application pickup sequence, There should be some justice of work to be shown upfront by the DHA on grant processing which is the least expected. At least if they could assure 3 to 4 grants per day which will keep the hopes alive that they are working on something.

I am sure that the backlog of applications reduced to a fair amount due to less number of invites and lodgements these days and I strongly believe, they will not need a batch process like last year if they can pickup things at an average pace.. Somehow I don't feel they are looking at that point. And ooking at the grants processing pattern, i believe they are sticking on to close their targets per week / per month ASAP.


----------



## aswin4PR

Everyday i open Immitracker dashboard and when i see the below lines on the dashboard, I feel pity on myself...
"
Your waiting time is far greater than average, there is chance that you may be under external checks and/or expect an employment verification at any time

You are behind the averages for CO contact - please contact DIBP and see if they can suggest why you still have not been contacted by your CO
"


----------



## NB

aswin4PR said:


> Irrespective of application pickup sequence, There should be some justice of work to be shown upfront by the DHA on grant processing which is the least expected. At least if they could assure 3 to 4 grants per day which will keep the hopes alive that they are working on something.
> 
> I am sure that the backlog of applications reduced to a fair amount due to less number of invites and lodgements these days and I strongly believe, they will not need a batch process like last year if they can pickup things at an average pace.. Somehow I don't feel they are looking at that point. And ooking at the grants processing pattern, i believe they are sticking on to close their targets per week / per month ASAP.


DO you seriously believe that the global processing time which is revised every month is just decided out of thin air without any basis ?

The moment the backlog starts getting cleared, the wait times will come down

You have to believe that data only if you want to reach the right conclusion 

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

andreyx108b said:


> It takes time... its still better than usa/uk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We all agree that it takes time...but we are rather more unhappy with their attitude.

1) They expect 200% honesty from applicants while furnishing each & every details. On their part, they have updated everything on DHA website except GSM allocation dates, it still shows 26 Nov 2017. They don't want to expose themselves.

2) Customer Care helpline is good for nothing. Those waiting from Sep-Oct-Nov 2017 are helpless. In Canada immigration, the customer care responds with actual status of your file. One of my friend who called Canada CC around 22nd sep 2017 was informed that he will be granted by Nov-17 , He resigned in India Sep-2017 end & actually received grant in Nov-17. He flew Dec-17 end with smoother exit from India, currently settled well there.

3) Some CO ask some specific doc. others do not. Sometimes CO ask for document which is not listed on their website. Where is the applicants fault the case gets delayed. There is no uniformity in the working style of CO.

4) For silly reasons like company phone no. not reachable and without even calling applicant they send NJL. Where is the applicant fault if they found that number from google and not from the letter head submitted by applicant.

5) If official processing time is in range of 6-8-10 months, why do they quickly release grant for some in 45-60 days in past. They open file for Jan, then open Feb files, then open Mar files....early lodgements makes no sense.


Dear @andreyx108b - This post is not directed to you. Never mind


----------



## aswin4PR

newbienz said:


> DO you seriously believe that the global processing time which is revised every month is just decided out of thin air without any basis ?
> 
> The moment the backlog starts getting cleared, the wait times will come down
> 
> You have to believe that data only if you want to reach the right conclusion
> 
> Cheers


Agree how evr, at the time of lodgement if it 6 to 8 months means, we believe that those are applicable to our lodgement and if the processing times vary after your lodgement that means those are applicable to the lodgements done at that time right?

More over, those lodgement timelines are commuted to different stages and assumptions with respect to a worst case scenario like CO contact etc... Thats what i believe, i dont say it should be that way...


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> Agree how evr, at the time of lodgement if it 6 to 8 months means, we believe that those are applicable to our lodgement and if the processing times vary after your lodgement that means those are applicable to the lodgements done at that time right?
> 
> More over, those lodgement timelines are commuted to different stages and assumptions with respect to a worst case scenario like CO contact etc... Thats what i believe, i dont say it should be that way...


aswin - 0 grants today....it's there TGIF afterall


----------



## santhoshpkumar

aswin4PR said:


> Irrespective of application pickup sequence, There should be some justice of work to be shown upfront by the DHA on grant processing which is the least expected. At least if they could assure 3 to 4 grants per day which will keep the hopes alive that they are working on something.
> 
> I am sure that the backlog of applications reduced to a fair amount due to less number of invites and lodgements these days and I strongly believe, they will not need a batch process like last year if they can pickup things at an average pace.. Somehow I don't feel they are looking at that point. And ooking at the grants processing pattern, i believe they are sticking on to close their targets per week / per month ASAP.


We always of the assumption that someone else is not doing the right thing and again no offense, it is quite natural and I do that all the time. I am sure CO are well qualified to do their job or been provided with detials to do their job. We also need to be aware of the global situation, there is a delay becuase of some pattern, it is probably to keep the whole process more crediable they are not providing all the info which we seek. We are mere seekers of the opportunity to get PR, we dont knwo the internal dynamics of things that keeps the cog moving. We can only rant and huff and puff... I am with you bro when it comes to that.


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> Everyday i open Immitracker dashboard and when i see the below lines on the dashboard, I feel pity on myself...
> "
> Your waiting time is far greater than average, there is chance that you may be under external checks and/or expect an employment verification at any time
> 
> You are behind the averages for CO contact - please contact DIBP and see if they can suggest why you still have not been contacted by your CO
> "


New guys here....pls. be cautious while using immitracker numbers.

Due to low grants these days.....many accounts those in lodged states have become inactive & it appears that grant % is higher. people are less motivated and so is the reason. I noticed 49,62,60 cases registered for May,Jun,Jul.....less no. of applicants are hopeful and hence they do not register.


----------



## aswin4PR

I hope everybody agree that migration is not a piece of Cake. But the one availing it should have a minimal communication or timeline support to execute smoother migration.
Yesterday we saw an grant for which the IED is 28th November 2018.

Most of the companies in India ask for a three months notice period. In that case, its a straight forward neck to neck hurry for the migration. And as you know, at-least in India no leaves entertained during notice. I don't know much about the aussies...


----------



## santhoshpkumar

aswin4PR said:


> I hope everybody agree that migration is not a piece of Cake. But the one availing it should have a minimal communication or timeline support to execute smoother migration.
> Yesterday we saw an grant for which the IED is 28th November 2018.
> 
> Most of the companies in India ask for a three months notice period. In that case, its a straight forward neck to neck hurry for the migration. And as you know, at-least in India no leaves entertained during notice. I don't know much about the aussies...


I am surprsied there are still companies in india with 3 montsh notice period. Anyway as per legal laws companies should provide the option to buy out notice period at the min, there is always an option, but expenses is the quesiton mark. I have know people who just visited and back to meet the IED and made a permanent move almost an year later...


----------



## aswin4PR

santhoshpkumar said:


> I am surprsied there are still companies in india with 3 montsh notice period. Anyway as per legal laws companies should provide the option to buy out notice period at the min, there is always an option, but expenses is the quesiton mark. I have know people who just visited and back to meet the IED and made a permanent move almost an year later...


If I have to buy a notice, i need to pay almost 1.2 L per month. And If i come there and get back with family, it would be almost the same expenses or even more
Which is close to Visa fee for the primary applicant. This is what i am not considering a smoother migration.....

And yes most companies are still having 3 months notice period. Accenture as most people know have 3 months notice period to be served.


----------



## andreyx108b

aswin4PR said:


> If I have to buy a notice, i need to pay almost 1.2 L per month. And If i come there and get back with family, it would be almost the same expenses or even more
> Which is close to Visa fee for the primary applicant. This is what i am not considering a smoother migration.....
> 
> And yes most companies are still having 3 months notice period. Accenture as most people know have 3 months notice period to be served.


3 months is too much...


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> If I have to buy a notice, i need to pay almost 1.2 L per month. And If i come there and get back with family, it would be almost the same expenses or even more
> Which is close to Visa fee for the primary applicant. This is what i am not considering a smoother migration.....
> 
> And yes most companies are still having 3 months notice period. Accenture as most people know have 3 months notice period to be served.


hahaha aswin 

so 1.2 lakhs is your take home as of now....

Grant is more important - notice period cost, validation trip cost,etc all are manageable. These costs are just peanuts if you compare with what you are going to earn for the rest of your life in Australia.

Getting a Grant is important. It would give complete peace of mind 

Guys there in AU - Am I right ?


----------



## GUNBUN

**

Finally comes the first & last grant for today - 21/Mar - Onshore.

I am surprised, how do they manage to release exactly 1 grant for the day that too just before leaving the office.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

aswin4PR said:


> If I have to buy a notice, i need to pay almost 1.2 L per month. And If i come there and get back with family, it would be almost the same expenses or even more
> Which is close to Visa fee for the primary applicant. This is what i am not considering a smoother migration.....
> 
> And yes most companies are still having 3 months notice period. Accenture as most people know have 3 months notice period to be served.


Everthing comes at a cost, we dont have the luxury to ask for convenicence. If you got the grant and IED is next 2 weeks away, you go make it happen. Remeber all the other coutnless just waiting to even get an invite.


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> hahaha aswin
> 
> so 1.2 lakhs is your take home as of now....
> 
> Grant is more important - notice period cost, validation trip cost,etc all are manageable. These costs are just peanuts if you compare with what you are going to earn for the rest of your life in Australia.
> 
> Getting a Grant is important. It would give complete peace of mind
> 
> Guys there in AU - Am I right ?


I cant negotiate that money as peanuts bro.. And i believe none of us would. Also, you will earn more than that doesnt suggest we simply pay the money for certain reasons which are not worthy of it.... 

On top of that, Buy out option is dependent on company's sole decision, they can drop off your request saying that we have a dependency on the role.. Its quite easy and as simple as such for an organisation to say so...

The only thing i find now is to search for a job and resign the current job ASAP. So that if I don't get the grant in-time, i would join the other organisation. Last thing that I don't want. Coz, I believe, should reach there on or before November. Else no point in moving in December as there wont be any openings due to chistmas and new year vacation.

I think i need to talk to my self all this tonight by standing in front of the wall after having 3 to four pegs... Instead of posting things here and spamming others....


----------



## vinpu

vinpu said:


> In fact I know what's going to happen in my case. I'll get a CO contact saying all your PCCs have expired. Go get them again. and if that happens I do not think I am getting a grant this year. The FBI clearance itself takes more than 3 months, albeit I am hoping they'd not ask for redoing the FBI PCC given we never went back to the states. Does anyone know?


As I predicted, got a CO contact today asking for AFP PCC for self & spouse. Getting closer to the finish line I hope. Soon enough...:fingerscrossed:

Wishing all January cases a speedy approval or at the very least a CO contact in the coming days...

Cheers!


----------



## GUNBUN

vinpu said:


> As I predicted, got a CO contact today asking for AFP PCC for self & spouse. Getting closer to the finish line I hope. Soon enough...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Wishing all January cases a speedy approval or at the very least a CO contact in the coming days...
> 
> Cheers!


Onshore guys are getting cleared I guess.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

Summary of last 3 pages for recent logins

Aswin4PR gave up on rant and now decided to follow solitude to raise his spirits
GunBun is holding his rant fort like KingKohli
Vinpu has learnt that law of attraction works only negatively.

Shoryuken observed that Jan applications are being worked on ,so time has come.


----------



## harrymoves

Hopefully there will be 20-30 grants per day next week !
Happy weekend to all !



------------
261313: Software Engineer
ACS: 08/03/2018
Invite: 03/04/2018
Lodged: 10/04/2018 ,Offshore,189, 75pts


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> New guys here....pls. be cautious while using immitracker numbers.
> 
> Due to low grants these days.....many accounts those in lodged states have become inactive & it appears that grant % is higher. people are less motivated and so is the reason. I noticed 49,62,60 cases registered for May,Jun,Jul.....less no. of applicants are hopeful and hence they do not register.


Members are ultimately realising that it does not help to register and use trackers

I have always advocated to stay away from them as it can mislead you 

Better late then never

Cheers


----------



## milindpatel26

harrymoves said:


> Hopefully there will be 20-30 grants per day next week !
> Happy weekend to all !



Yes it will happen.....enjoy the weekend with peace of mind.......


----------



## GUNBUN

vinpu said:


> As I predicted, got a CO contact today asking for AFP PCC for self & spouse. Getting closer to the finish line I hope. Soon enough...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Wishing all January cases a speedy approval or at the very least a CO contact in the coming days...
> 
> Cheers!


It is sad reality, they have opened you file for the first time now.

This is the case with other Jan applicants also.There files will be opened now for the first time.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

trackers are full of information of so many applicants, it gives you an idea.. There's this guy waiting from September 2017 who got co contact 2 times, he responded to second contact a few hours ago. We know what documents are asked, what the response is, how many CO contacts they got, or which cases are waiting processing from january and feb. Current focus is on 14-21 March and an officer or two on jan/feb. 

myimmitracker is good ! I love this thing. It's the best thing ! :flypig:


----------



## aswin4PR

Shoryuken said:


> Summary of last 3 pages for recent logins
> 
> Aswin4PR gave up on rant and now decided to follow solitude to raise his spirits
> GunBun is holding his rant fort like KingKohli
> Vinpu has learnt that law of attraction works only negatively.
> 
> Shoryuken observed that Jan applications are being worked on ,so time has come.


Nah man.. Its not that i gave up... I was still checking for a reason for such randomness.. As i already told earlier, its now or next month... And i stick to that...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

aswin4PR said:


> I cant negotiate that money as peanuts bro.. And i believe none of us would. Also, you will earn more than that doesnt suggest we simply pay the money for certain reasons which are not worthy of it....
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that, Buy out option is dependent on company's sole decision, they can drop off your request saying that we have a dependency on the role.. Its quite easy and as simple as such for an organisation to say so...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i find now is to search for a job and resign the current job ASAP. So that if I don't get the grant in-time, i would join the other organisation. Last thing that I don't want. Coz, I believe, should reach there on or before November. Else no point in moving in December as there wont be any openings due to chistmas and new year vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> I think i need to talk to my self all this tonight by standing in front of the wall after having 3 to four pegs... Instead of posting things here and spamming others....




Calm down brother. You will get it in next week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosh.shan

Guys, I got the golden mail today at 9.17AM IST. It is a direct grant. Thanks to the forum and all the members. 
My timelines below-
PTE 1st attempt (june 2017) - 10 points ( reading was 70, rest were 79+)
Acs result for 261313 - august 22nd 
Applied EOI for 65 points - age (30)+ education (15) + work(10) + english(10)
PTE 2nd attempt (feb 2018) - 20 points
Updated EOI with 75 points
Invite - march 7th
Applied for visa -March 25th
Grant - August 4th
IED - March 21st 2019


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hey Guys, Got a CO contact!
I received an S56 Request Checklist and Details PDF.
Not the happiest it went to a CO contact, but at least they looked at my application. Mainly they want more evidence of my de facto Partner, certified copies of their children's birth certified from the previous marriage and the certified marriage certificate. This will have to come from Pakistan, where to get this certified? In Pakistan or the UAE? 
More evidence of our de facto relationship. They've basically asked for a lot of the similar items already uploaded.


----------



## nirmal1988

Got the grant today! 
Surprised!, as it came on a Saturday afternoon!

Wishing good luck to all of those waiting & Thanks for all the inputs.!


----------



## amitkb

rosh.shan said:


> Guys, I got the golden mail today at 9.17AM IST. It is a direct grant. Thanks to the forum and all the members.
> My timelines below-
> PTE 1st attempt (june 2017) - 10 points ( reading was 70, rest were 79+)
> Acs result for 261313 - august 22nd
> Applied EOI for 65 points - age (30)+ education (15) + work(10) + english(10)
> PTE 2nd attempt (feb 2018) - 20 points
> Updated EOI with 75 points
> Invite - march 7th
> Applied for visa -March 25th
> Grant - August 4th
> IED - March 21st 2019




Many congratulations. Best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

rahulpop1 said:


> Calm down brother. You will get it in next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


hey, u know i am also thinking abut same to resign . i think we should resign


----------



## ankititp

rosh.shan said:


> Guys, I got the golden mail today at 9.17AM IST. It is a direct grant. Thanks to the forum and all the members.
> My timelines below-
> PTE 1st attempt (june 2017) - 10 points ( reading was 70, rest were 79+)
> Acs result for 261313 - august 22nd
> Applied EOI for 65 points - age (30)+ education (15) + work(10) + english(10)
> PTE 2nd attempt (feb 2018) - 20 points
> Updated EOI with 75 points
> Invite - march 7th
> Applied for visa -March 25th
> Grant - August 4th
> IED - March 21st 2019


Congrats , Pls also update immitracker.


----------



## rahulpop1

nirmal1988 said:


> Got the grant today!
> Surprised!, as it came on a Saturday afternoon!
> 
> Wishing good luck to all of those waiting & Thanks for all the inputs.!


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

rosh.shan said:


> Guys, I got the golden mail today at 9.17AM IST. It is a direct grant. Thanks to the forum and all the members.
> My timelines below-
> PTE 1st attempt (june 2017) - 10 points ( reading was 70, rest were 79+)
> Acs result for 261313 - august 22nd
> Applied EOI for 65 points - age (30)+ education (15) + work(10) + english(10)
> PTE 2nd attempt (feb 2018) - 20 points
> Updated EOI with 75 points
> Invite - march 7th
> Applied for visa -March 25th
> Grant - August 4th
> IED - March 21st 2019


Congratulations.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ankititp said:


> hey, u know i am also thinking abut same to resign . i think we should resign


Resining before the grant is a bit risky... IMHO. Wait till the grant, and then do your move.


----------



## rosh.shan

ankititp said:


> rosh.shan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I got the golden mail today at 9.17AM IST. It is a direct grant. Thanks to the forum and all the members.
> My timelines below-
> PTE 1st attempt (june 2017) - 10 points ( reading was 70, rest were 79+)
> Acs result for 261313 - august 22nd
> Applied EOI for 65 points - age (30)+ education (15) + work(10) + english(10)
> PTE 2nd attempt (feb 2018) - 20 points
> Updated EOI with 75 points
> Invite - march 7th
> Applied for visa -March 25th
> Grant - August 4th
> IED - March 21st 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats , Pls also update immitracker.
Click to expand...

Thanks😀 Updated immitracker


----------



## randeep19492

internationalcanuck said:


> Hey Guys, Got a CO contact!
> I received an S56 Request Checklist and Details PDF.
> Not the happiest it went to a CO contact, but at least they looked at my application. Mainly they want more evidence of my de facto Partner, certified copies of their children's birth certified from the previous marriage and the certified marriage certificate. This will have to come from Pakistan, where to get this certified? In Pakistan or the UAE?
> More evidence of our de facto relationship. They've basically asked for a lot of the similar items already uploaded.




I through you had provided evidence of a de facto relationship previously ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## internationalcanuck

I did provide quite a bit of evidence, and even a letter explaining our relationship, and why we could not provide some financial evidence (i.e. being in an islamic country, there's no way for de facto partners to share financial assets/liabilities).

They just sent me a generic checklist, so I don't know if they just did not look at the documents, or perhaps it was confusing.

I will maybe put their checklist in a spreadsheet with each item numbered, and say if it's provided (and re-upload and cross reference to the number on the spreadhsheet), and if we cannot provide the evidence I will provide an explanation on the spreadsheet, and attach that all together.

I hope this doesn't mean a 12 month delay to getting a grant now!




randeep19492 said:


> I through you had provided evidence of a de facto relationship previously ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Final grant awaited


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> Hey Guys, Got a CO contact!
> I received an S56 Request Checklist and Details PDF.
> Not the happiest it went to a CO contact, but at least they looked at my application. Mainly they want more evidence of my de facto Partner, certified copies of their children's birth certified from the previous marriage and the certified marriage certificate. This will have to come from Pakistan, where to get this certified? In Pakistan or the UAE?
> More evidence of our de facto relationship. They've basically asked for a lot of the similar items already uploaded.


I think you can get it certified anywhere. Best case would be Pakistan though as they were issued there. Getting it certified in UAE should also be fine. 
Even I got s56, for employment though. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

The s56 form I received even says a registered migration agent can certify copies!
I did not know this.



rahulpop1 said:


> I think you can get it certified anywhere. Best case would be Pakistan though as they were iasued there. Getting it certified in UAE should also be fine.
> Even I got s56, for employment though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Hey Guys, Got a CO contact!
> I received an S56 Request Checklist and Details PDF.
> Not the happiest it went to a CO contact, but at least they looked at my application. Mainly they want more evidence of my de facto Partner, certified copies of their children's birth certified from the previous marriage and the certified marriage certificate. This will have to come from Pakistan, where to get this certified? In Pakistan or the UAE?
> More evidence of our de facto relationship. They've basically asked for a lot of the similar items already uploaded.


IC - getting a CO contact is a very good sign.

Yesterday @vinpu received CO contact after 6.5 months wait. Similarly I have completed 7 months they haven't gone through my file even once. This is case with many Jan applicants.

So March end grant or CO contact is not less than a miracle.

Current grant trend is 1:1:5 - Jan:Feb:Mar

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBull

rosh.shan said:


> Guys, I got the golden mail today at 9.17AM IST. It is a direct grant. Thanks to the forum and all the members.
> My timelines below-
> PTE 1st attempt (june 2017) - 10 points ( reading was 70, rest were 79+)
> Acs result for 261313 - august 22nd
> Applied EOI for 65 points - age (30)+ education (15) + work(10) + english(10)
> PTE 2nd attempt (feb 2018) - 20 points
> Updated EOI with 75 points
> Invite - march 7th
> Applied for visa -March 25th
> Grant - August 4th
> IED - March 21st 2019


Congratulations! It's certainly unpredictable!!


----------



## TheBull

nirmal1988 said:


> Got the grant today!
> Surprised!, as it came on a Saturday afternoon!
> 
> Wishing good luck to all of those waiting & Thanks for all the inputs.!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

GUNBUN said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys, Got a CO contact!
> I received an S56 Request Checklist and Details PDF.
> Not the happiest it went to a CO contact, but at least they looked at my application. Mainly they want more evidence of my de facto Partner, certified copies of their children's birth certified from the previous marriage and the certified marriage certificate. This will have to come from Pakistan, where to get this certified? In Pakistan or the UAE?
> More evidence of our de facto relationship. They've basically asked for a lot of the similar items already uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> IC - getting a CO contact is a very good sign.
> 
> Yesterday @vinpu received CO contact after 6.5 months wait. Similarly I have completed 7 months they haven't gone through my file even once. This is case with many Jan applicants.
> 
> So March end grant or CO contact is not less than a miracle.
> 
> Current grant trend is 1:1:5 - Jan:Feb:Mar
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

how can u say they haven't gone through ur file ?


----------



## TheBull

GUNBUN said:


> IC - getting a CO contact is a very good sign.
> 
> Yesterday @vinpu received CO contact after 6.5 months wait. Similarly I have completed 7 months they haven't gone through my file even once. This is case with many Jan applicants.
> 
> So March end grant or CO contact is not less than a miracle.
> 
> Current grant trend is 1:1:5 - Jan:Feb:Mar
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Seriously, CO contact is better than nothing. Atleast your file is opened and being validated by someone. And if you have come so far, you will definitely arrange what CO has asked for. 

Best of luck!!!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes 55% of march applicants have either gotten their grant or received a CO contact....

I will still be on this forum 9 months from now probably waiting for the CO to review and grant lol



GUNBUN said:


> IC - getting a CO contact is a very good sign.
> 
> Yesterday @vinpu received CO contact after 6.5 months wait. Similarly I have completed 7 months they haven't gone through my file even once. This is case with many Jan applicants.
> 
> So March end grant or CO contact is not less than a miracle.
> 
> Current grant trend is 1:1:5 - Jan:Feb:Mar
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Yes 55% of march applicants have either gotten their grant or received a CO contact....
> 
> I will still be on this forum 9 months from now probably waiting for the CO to review and grant lol


Next week If they start Apr , it won't be surprising anymore.....In 190 they have started May as I read today.

Dec-17/Jan-18 guys have to wait for a loooooong time 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

GUNBUN, i'm in the Holy Land (Israel), maybe that's why my prayers were partially answered with a CO Contact lol

Pack your bags lol



GUNBUN said:


> Next week If they start Apr , it won't be surprising anymore.....In 190 they have started May as I read today.
> 
> Dec-17/Jan-18 guys have to wait for a loooooong time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> how can u say they haven't gone through ur file ?


Those two 25th 26th mar grants reported today, how many days back do you think there file would have been opened ? 

4 days back or 40 days back?

My file was opened and CO allocated 40 days back.....do you think in 40 days CO was unable to figure out what doc is missing in my case. Only the possible reality is that CO allocated but he haven't gone through my case. No EV happened in last 40 days. External checks wouldn't take so long.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

GUNBUN said:


> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can u say they haven't gone through ur file ?
> 
> 
> 
> Those two 25th 26th mar grants reported today, how many days back do you think there file would have been opened ?
> 
> 4 days back or 40 days back?
> 
> My file was opened and CO allocated 40 days back.....do you think in 40 days CO was unable to figure out what doc is missing in my case. Only the possible reality is that CO allocated but he haven't gone through my case. No EV happened in last 40 days. External checks wouldn't take so long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I have applied on 1st March and got an acknowledgement letter on 19th July from a case officer...means a case officer is at least allocated....now applicant from late March are also getting grants...sir if things go to external check then DHA has no control over the outcome....if some sister agency provides output after 10 months they would have to simply wait hence wait...


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> Yes 55% of march applicants have either gotten their grant or received a CO contact....
> 
> I will still be on this forum 9 months from now probably waiting for the CO to review and grant lol


You never know, maybe grant will come next week, or months


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> Those two 25th 26th mar grants reported today, how many days back do you think there file would have been opened ?
> 
> 4 days back or 40 days back?
> 
> My file was opened and CO allocated 40 days back.....do you think in 40 days CO was unable to figure out what doc is missing in my case. Only the possible reality is that CO allocated but he haven't gone through my case. No EV happened in last 40 days. External checks wouldn't take so long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


At least what i know: 

CO works in team, historically, the team number was mentioned, each team has different backlog hence some grants come quicker and some longer. 

On average after CO contact it takes 4-12 weeks, however, recently last 12 months, trend has been longer than that. 

The major delay is usually caused by External checks, about 3-5% of applicants are going through this. 

Employment verification is usually done on about 5% of all applicants ONLY those who claim work experience. 

After the day of employment verification it usually take about 4 months to hear back, however, recently it takes longer.


----------



## kaanixir

andreyx108b said:


> At least what i know:
> 
> CO works in team, historically, the team number was mentioned, each team has different backlog hence some grants come quicker and some longer.
> 
> On average after CO contact it takes 4-12 weeks, however, recently last 12 months, trend has been longer than that.
> 
> The major delay is usually caused by External checks, about 3-5% of applicants are going through this.
> 
> Employment verification is usually done on about 5% of all applicants ONLY those who claim work experience.
> 
> After the day of employment verification it usually take about 4 months to hear back, however, recently it takes longer.


I saw in tracker though, that 1% of the verified 5% people are no work point claiming people. That's only one in a million though, I thought maybe they put misleading info and forgot to mention that they actually claimed points or something ? We the immigrants are sloppy like that :spit:


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> GUNBUN, i'm in the Holy Land (Israel), maybe that's why my prayers were partially answered with a CO Contact lol
> 
> Pack your bags lol


I apologise before the group members for bringing false hope of #AugustBatch

Nothing would happen in batch this year.

#LuckorBadluck



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBull

GUNBUN said:


> I apologise before the group members for bringing false hope of #AugustBatch
> 
> Nothing would happen in batch this year.
> 
> #LuckorBadluck
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Wait buddy! It's just the first week of August, not the end! 

Now you know that there is delay in your case then play it cool man! You will get it soon!


----------



## randeep19492

GUNBUN said:


> I apologise before the group members for bringing false hope of #AugustBatch
> 
> Nothing would happen in batch this year.
> 
> #LuckorBadluck
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




GUNBUN, why don’t you call or email them at ([email protected] email). Asking them about the progress can never work against your application. Try 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## andreyx108b

kaanixir said:


> I saw in tracker though, that 1% of the verified 5% people are no work point claiming people. That's only one in a million though, I thought maybe they put misleading info and forgot to mention that they actually claimed points or something ? We the immigrants are sloppy like that :spit:




I never claimed work points, i know of many... but but... nowadays its hard to get ita without claiming ooints


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbie6

Hi guys,

Do we need to mention about "Transit visa visits" in the international travel/movements 
: Part-E(Q18) of Form-18 ?
Appreciate your help.

Thanks&Regards


----------



## GUNBUN

randeep19492 said:


> GUNBUN, why don’t you call or email them at ([email protected] email). Asking them about the progress can never work against your application. Try
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Final grant awaited


No one has ever reported anything good about CC, though I will call them on 31st August.

I would like to thank each and every one who contributed today on this forum and made our weekend a little shorter.

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

internationalcanuck said:


> Hey Guys, Got a CO contact!
> I received an S56 Request Checklist and Details PDF.
> Not the happiest it went to a CO contact, but at least they looked at my application. Mainly they want more evidence of my de facto Partner, certified copies of their children's birth certified from the previous marriage and the certified marriage certificate. This will have to come from Pakistan, where to get this certified? In Pakistan or the UAE?
> More evidence of our de facto relationship. They've basically asked for a lot of the similar items already uploaded.


woah just noticed your application got processed that's awesome, congrats . I'm sure grant will not take long, it's only some marriage details.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Thanks mate... hope I can get it soon!



kaanixir said:


> woah just noticed your application got processed that's awesome, congrats . I'm sure grant will not take long, it's only some marriage details.


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> I apologise before the group members for bringing false hope of #AugustBatch
> 
> Nothing would happen in batch this year.
> 
> #LuckorBadluck
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


you never know bro, wait up! :clap2:


----------



## internationalcanuck

My partner had to surrender their Birth Certificate when they received their Overseas National ID Card from the Nadra office in Pakistan, so they cannot provide a copy as requested by the Case Officer. Their is an option on the Nadra website to receive a Family Registration Certificate that will list the father, mother and siblings, and all their dates of birth. Has anyone from Pakistan used this as a substitute for the birth certificate in their application?


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

internationalcanuck said:


> My partner had to surrender their Birth Certificate when they received their Overseas National ID Card from the Nadra office in Pakistan, so they cannot provide a copy as requested by the Case Officer. Their is an option on the Nadra website to receive a Family Registration Certificate that will list the father, mother and siblings, and all their dates of birth. Has anyone from Pakistan used this as a substitute for the birth certificate in their application?


 although I have not used FRC as a replacement for BIRTH CERTIFICATE however I think it's possible as whole family.is listed there...birth certificate is not issued from NADRA rather from the union council where birth took place...if ur wife has relative back there..anyone can get it from union council 
.it's not such a big deal


----------



## internationalcanuck

The other option on the s56 form the CO sent said was a "family census register". Which to me sounds similar to the Family Registration Certificate.



Yasirrafiq786 said:


> although I have not used FRC as a replacement for BIRTH CERTIFICATE however I think it's possible as whole family.is listed there...birth certificate is not issued from NADRA rather from the union council where birth took place...if ur wife has relative back there..anyone can get it from union council
> .it's not such a big deal


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

internationalcanuck said:


> The other option on the s56 form the CO sent said was a "family census register". Which to me sounds similar to the Family Registration Certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> although I have not used FRC as a replacement for BIRTH CERTIFICATE however I think it's possible as whole family.is listed there...birth certificate is not issued from NADRA rather from the union council where birth took place...if ur wife has relative back there..anyone can get it from union council
> .it's not such a big deal
Click to expand...

I think FRC can work


----------



## internationalcanuck

Thanks!
Very quiet on Expat Forum today. Usually by the time I wake up in my time zone there's a discussion of about 50 messages lol



Yasirrafiq786 said:


> I think FRC can work


----------



## NB

internationalcanuck said:


> Thanks!
> Very quiet on Expat Forum today. Usually by the time I wake up in my time zone there's a discussion of about 50 messages lol


There is a forced truce in place, if you know what I mean 

Hence the lull

Cheers


----------



## tarunsharma1186

ANZCO: 263311
MSA: 15/08/2017
PTE: L-70, R-74, W-68, S-86
EOI: 20/02/2018 - 70points
ITA SC189: 11/07/2018 
Lodgement: 14/07/2018 
Form 80, PCCs, Medicals, all uploaded by 16/04/2018
Offshore Applicant... 

My query:- CO will be assigned as per Anzsco or Randomly and when i can expect grant .. ?


----------



## tarunsharma1186

tarunsharma1186 said:


> ANZCO: 263311
> MSA: 15/08/2017
> PTE: L-70, R-74, W-68, S-86
> EOI: 20/02/2018 - 70points
> ITA SC189: 11/07/2018
> Lodgement: 14/07/2018
> Form 80, PCCs, Medicals, all uploaded by 16/04/2018
> Offshore Applicant...
> 
> My query:- CO will be assigned as per Anzsco or Randomly and when i can expect grant .. ?


Kindly ignore Doc uploaded date as the correct date is 16/04/2018. (the previous one ia having typo error


----------



## b21.himanshu

GUNBUN said:


> No one has ever reported anything good about CC, though I will call them on 31st August.
> 
> I would like to thank each and every one who contributed today on this forum and made our weekend a little shorter.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


You will get your grant before 31st August GUNBUN. They will be doing Batch in August. They are clearing 50-70% cased each month and then a bang with all the remaining guys in August.


----------



## GUNBUN

b21.himanshu said:


> You will get your grant before 31st August GUNBUN. They will be doing Batch in August. They are clearing 50-70% cased each month and then a bang with all the remaining guys in August.


Yes they have reached till 26/27 March.

Monday will decide the trend for entire week......another 12 hours to go.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ceinau15

Hello. For those who are already granted, do you think attaching more documents after lodging your visa affects your time of grant? For example I lodged last May, but until now I still attach documents since my immi status is still on 'Received'. Do you think it will push my application to the last of queue? Or it is still based on my lodgement date? 

Hope someone who did this but received their grant without delay can comment. Thank you!


----------



## andyrent

ceinau15 said:


> Hello. For those who are already granted, do you think attaching more documents after lodging your visa affects your time of grant? For example I lodged last May, but until now I still attach documents since my immi status is still on 'Received'. Do you think it will push my application to the last of queue? Or it is still based on my lodgement date?
> 
> Hope someone who did this but received their grant without delay can comment. Thank you!


this was answered earlier...keep on uploading...until u get co contact or grant...


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> Yes they have reached till 26/27 March.
> 
> Monday will decide the trend for entire week......another 12 hours to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



hope they clear the january cases...first thing in the morning tomorro ...


----------



## internationalcanuck

Uploading documents has no effect on when the Case Officer reviews your file to make a decision whether to issue a grant or if they need more information.



ceinau15 said:


> Hello. For those who are already granted, do you think attaching more documents after lodging your visa affects your time of grant? For example I lodged last May, but until now I still attach documents since my immi status is still on 'Received'. Do you think it will push my application to the last of queue? Or it is still based on my lodgement date?
> 
> Hope someone who did this but received their grant without delay can comment. Thank you!


----------



## ceinau15

Thank you for the prompt reply, sir. This helps a lot.


----------



## ssvk2018

ceinau15 said:


> Hello. For those who are already granted, do you think attaching more documents after lodging your visa affects your time of grant? For example I lodged last May, but until now I still attach documents since my immi status is still on 'Received'. Do you think it will push my application to the last of queue? Or it is still based on my lodgement date?
> 
> Hope someone who did this but received their grant without delay can comment. Thank you!


I've done that and received grant in 2 weeks.. but don't push it too much... upload your docs ASAP. maybe i was just lucky to upload it in time.

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

GUNBUN said:


> Yes they have reached till 26/27 March.
> 
> Monday will decide the trend for entire week......another 12 hours to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


 I'm still here to see the day GunBun's family gets the grant  all the best to everyone who's waiting!

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

internationalcanuck said:


> Thanks!
> Very quiet on Expat Forum today. Usually by the time I wake up in my time zone there's a discussion of about 50 messages lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think FRC can work
Click to expand...

 since DHA takes off on Sunday so do we.


----------



## perfect_devil

ssvk2018 said:


> I'm still here to see the day GunBun's family gets the grant  all the best to everyone who's waiting!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Gunbun, Even I am here to see your grant. Don't worry. It's on the way.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

small delays by gods, only for a few weeks. Eventually they open the gates. It shouldnt be too easy too predict the date, or the week. Prediction is accurate if you add 1 or 2 months. a few weeks are gone, his grant is a few weeks away. My opinion is it will happen this week between 06 august to 11 because they will move on to april with the remaining Januaries. No dramas ..


----------



## swatee25

It's a new day.... All the best to people who are waiting for their grants. A special luck prayer to GUNBUN ..


----------



## rahulpop1

Best luck everyone.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msingh1

Chirp Chirp Chirp


----------



## msingh1

msingh1 said:


> Chirp Chirp Chirp




No good news till lunch time.


----------



## amitmishra04

Looking through the stats on Immitracker - looks like 261111 and 261112 have their own pace of getting grants / CO Contact - seems like they are still stuck in Jan even though the parade has moved on to end Mar....


Not sure if specific codes have their own set of CO's or is it random allocation - any CO can pick any case???


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

There is no way we can assume which application and what dates they are processing. I have seen some applications from April and May also getting processed. Totally upto DHA to pick and choose. We can only wait and anticipate .


----------



## swatee25

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> There is no way we can assume which application and what dates they are processing. I have seen some applications from April and May also getting processed. Totally upto DHA to pick and choose. We can only wait and anticipate .


Where did you get this from? May applications? I am a May applicant... So intrigued...


----------



## Shoryuken

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> There is no way we can assume which application and what dates they are processing. I have seen some applications from April and May also getting processed. Totally upto DHA to pick and choose. We can only wait and anticipate .


Playing with us.Kaahey Be?


----------



## guest1700

There is one may grant on immitracker for 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

guest1700 said:


> There is one may grant on immitracker for 190
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


190 has a different timeline than 189. It's like comparing oranges and apples...


----------



## Pintar

Dear Experts,
I got my Grant today and initial entry due date is tomorrow. But I also got a facilitation letter stating that I can breach initial entry requirement. Does this mean I can make first landing anytime in next 5 years? Would appreciate if you can share your knowledge and experience.

Sent from my ASUS_X00HD using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Pintar said:


> Dear Experts,
> I got my Grant today and initial entry due date is tomorrow. But I also got a facilitation letter stating that I can breach initial entry requirement. Does this mean I can make first landing anytime in next 5 years? Would appreciate if you can share your knowledge and experience.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00HD using Tapatalk


My sense is, yes - unless the letter states otherwise. 

Congrats! 

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## tajender

Pintar said:


> Dear Experts,
> I got my Grant today and initial entry due date is tomorrow. But I also got a facilitation letter stating that I can breach initial entry requirement. Does this mean I can make first landing anytime in next 5 years? Would appreciate if you can share your knowledge and experience.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00HD using Tapatalk



IED as tomorrow? Seems like the CO was too drunk to comprehend anything. This is insane as it seems.


----------



## Shoryuken

tajender said:


> IED as tomorrow? Seems like the CO was too drunk to comprehend anything. This is insane as it seems.


I think still better than asking to repeat PCC or Health checkup. Atleast he got visa grant and a waiver.


----------



## expat_user_25

Pintar said:


> Dear Experts,
> I got my Grant today and initial entry due date is tomorrow. But I also got a facilitation letter stating that I can breach initial entry requirement. Does this mean I can make first landing anytime in next 5 years? Would appreciate if you can share your knowledge and experience.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00HD using Tapatalk




Congratulations! Would you mind sharing your timeline details and job code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Pintar said:


> Dear Experts,
> I got my Grant today and initial entry due date is tomorrow. But I also got a facilitation letter stating that I can breach initial entry requirement. Does this mean I can make first landing anytime in next 5 years? Would appreciate if you can share your knowledge and experience.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00HD using Tapatalk


That's the most rudest way that I have seen someone informing about his/her grant on this forum.

I believe that atleast you are happy with your grant.

Congratulations....

This is 190 grant not 189.


----------



## tajender

Shoryuken said:


> I think still better than asking to repeat PCC or Health checkup. Atleast he got visa grant and a waiver.


You are right on that. With the IED waiver letter, even if IED is in past, it is all good. Better than mere mortals like us whose files have not been touched till date.


----------



## SVW3690

Why I applied 189 instead of 190. The biggest mistake made by me 


GUNBUN said:


> That's the most rudest way that I have seen someone informing about his/her grant on this forum.
> 
> I believe that atleast you are happy with your grant.
> 
> Congratulations....
> 
> This is 190 grant not 189.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

msingh1 said:


> No good news till lunch time.


6th Aug is almost over now.

I think that DIBP has hard coded September month for batch processing.

Year-2017
Jul-17-->29 grants
Aug-17-->87 grants

Year-2018
Jul-18-->100
Aug-18-->26 (5/6*31)

...the more we expect...the more we wish...the more we pray...the least we see grants next day...LOL 

Case officers must be experiencing the best time of their life doing nothing and just enjoying winters.

#SeptemberBatch


----------



## swatee25

SVW3690 said:


> Why I applied 189 instead of 190. The biggest mistake made by me
> 
> 
> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most rudest way that I have seen someone informing about his/her grant on this forum.
> 
> I believe that atleast you are happy with your grant.
> 
> Congratulations....
> 
> This is 190 grant not 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well, everything that happens,happens for the best. I am sure there is something good hidden in it. Wait for it and you will see for yourself.


----------



## GUNBUN

SVW3690 said:


> Why I applied 189 instead of 190. The biggest mistake made by me
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It's the bad deeds of our past lives that led us to apply under 189 and that too in January month.

Though it may sound like philosophy but it is reality at the moment.


----------



## SVW3690

Dude I Am in Sydney and I am not seeing any move in near future... Still I went for 189 
Well really some bad deeds from the past 


GUNBUN said:


> It's the bad deeds of our past lives that led us to apply under 189 and that too in January month.
> 
> Though it may sound like philosophy but it is reality at the moment.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SVW3690

Thanks for the kind words . Much Needed


swatee25 said:


> Well, everything that happens,happens for the best. I am sure there is something good hidden in it. Wait for it and you will see for yourself.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

SVW3690 said:


> Dude I Am in Sydney and I am not seeing any move in near future... Still I went for 189
> Well really some bad deeds from the past
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


OK, understood your situation.

So, first you searched the axe and then you hit your leg on that axe and finally you realized that it pains...LOL


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> SVW3690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I Am in Sydney and I am not seeing any move in near future... Still I went for 189
> Well really some bad deeds from the past
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> OK, understood your situation.
> 
> So, first you searched the axe and then you hit your leg on that axe and finally you realized that it pains...LOL
Click to expand...


You are in a bad mood today! I understand.... And all I can do is pray for you to get it asap... All the best...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

GUNBUN said:


> 6th Aug is almost over now.
> 
> I think that DIBP has hard coded September month for batch processing.
> 
> Year-2017
> Jul-17-->29 grants
> Aug-17-->87 grants
> 
> Year-2018
> Jul-18-->100
> Aug-18-->26 (5/6*31)
> 
> ...the more we expect...the more we wish...the more we pray...the least we see grants next day...LOL
> 
> Case officers must be experiencing the best time of their life doing nothing and just enjoying winters.
> 
> #SeptemberBatch


Thank you for compiling those numbers as usual 

Your grant will come soon, just hope all of you stick around after, for people like me who will (hopefully) be lodging soon

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## SVW3690

True Story mate 


GUNBUN said:


> OK, understood your situation.
> 
> So, first you searched the axe and then you hit your leg on that axe and finally you realized that it pains...LOL


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

swatee25 said:


> You are in a bad mood today! I understand.... And all I can do is pray for you to get it asap... All the best...


Thanks Swatee.

I promise to open the floodgate of positivity on this forum, the next day I will get grant...LOL 

However, in future no one would require any special dose of motivation.

After 2-3 months @newbienz will just say - "If GUNBUN can get grant , why can't you"......and this statement would alone bring smile on applicants face thereafter.


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> Yes they have reached till 26/27 March.
> 
> Monday will decide the trend for entire week......another 12 hours to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


As I said yesterday, here comes the first grant for today 29th March Onshore.

High hopes that April will start from tomorrow....April first week guys, are you ready ?


----------



## TheBull

GUNBUN said:


> As I said yesterday, here comes the first grant for today 29th March Onshore.
> 
> High hopes that April will start from tomorrow....April first week guys, are you ready ?


Well, DIBP is eighth wonder of the world! Sometimes I feel they are reading this forum or this thread, as things happen only what we discuss negatively! Just a thought and hope it's not reality!!


----------



## akash11132

Got Direct Grant today! Good luck to all waiting for their grants.


----------



## TheBull

akash11132 said:


> Got Direct Grant today! Good luck to all waiting for their grants.


Congratulations... Please share the timeline!


----------



## akash11132

Onshore Applicant- ANZSCO 233513- Plant or Production Engineer
-----------------------------------------
Points- 70
EOI Date- 9/11/17
Invite- 7/3/18
Lodged- 29/3/18
DIRECT GRANT- 6/8/18 (129 days from the date of application)


----------



## GUNBUN

TheBull said:


> Well, DIBP is eighth wonder of the world! Sometimes I feel they are reading this forum or this thread, as things happen only what we discuss negatively! Just a thought and hope it's not reality!!


Yes, this is very mysterious.

From 26-Jul to 06-Aug, 12 days , 14 grants, ~1 per day. 

Either it should be zero or more numbers.

Intentionally, they are keeping it 1/day. This is the latest form of torture


----------



## SVW3690

Too much Math is injurious to health 


GUNBUN said:


> Yes, this is very mysterious.
> 
> From 26-Jul to 06-Aug, 12 days , 14 grants, ~1 per day.
> 
> Either it should be zero or more numbers.
> 
> Intentionally, they are keeping it 1/day. This is the latest form of torture


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mSwKaNa

Its my pleasure to announce that I received grant for my wife, son and myself. I am really thankful to all the forum members for all inputs. Your posts are what kept me informed and humored me all the time, please keep it up guys.

Below are my time lines:

ANZSCO Code: 233411 
PTE (22th Feb 2018): L 81 R 90 S 89 W 80
EA Assesment Outcome: +ve 8 March 2018
EOI Lodged: 20th March 2018 with 75 Points
Invited: 21th March 2018
EA RSA Outcome: +ve 28 March 2018
Visa Lodged: 29th March 2018
Docs Upload: All by 12th April 2018
CO Contact : 
Replied on : 
Grant : 06 Aug 2018
IED: 23 March 2019


----------



## GUNBUN

mSwKaNa said:


> Its my pleasure to announce that I received grant for my wife, son and myself. I am really thankful to all the forum members for all inputs. Your posts are what kept me informed and humored me all the time, please keep it up guys.
> 
> Below are my time lines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233411
> PTE (22th Feb 2018): L 81 R 90 S 89 W 80
> EA Assesment Outcome: +ve 8 March 2018
> EOI Lodged: 20th March 2018 with 75 Points
> Invited: 21th March 2018
> EA RSA Outcome: +ve 28 March 2018
> Visa Lodged: 29th March 2018
> Docs Upload: All by 12th April 2018
> CO Contact :
> Replied on :
> Grant : 06 Aug 2018
> IED: 23 March 2019



Congrats @akash11132 @mSwKaNa

The day is dedicated to 29th March 2018 applicants.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats @akash11132 @mSwKaNa
> 
> The day is dedicated to 29th March 2018 applicants.


And granted the same day too, wow. 



Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBull

mSwKaNa said:


> Its my pleasure to announce that I received grant for my wife, son and myself. I am really thankful to all the forum members for all inputs. Your posts are what kept me informed and humored me all the time, please keep it up guys.
> 
> Below are my time lines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233411
> PTE (22th Feb 2018): L 81 R 90 S 89 W 80
> EA Assesment Outcome: +ve 8 March 2018
> EOI Lodged: 20th March 2018 with 75 Points
> Invited: 21th March 2018
> EA RSA Outcome: +ve 28 March 2018
> Visa Lodged: 29th March 2018
> Docs Upload: All by 12th April 2018
> CO Contact :
> Replied on :
> Grant : 06 Aug 2018
> IED: 23 March 2019


Congratulations!


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats @akash11132 @mSwKaNa
> 
> The day is dedicated to 29th March 2018 applicants.


DIBP has reached till 29th March 2018, later this week we may see April grants as well.

Anyone on this forum has any second thought ? 

....like Jan-18 files must be stuck in external checks, or CO might be too overloaded with work, or all those files are kept under microscope, or probably they are checking that whether those Jan-18 cases have some links with underworld.

any weird thought ? why Jan-18 files are not moving at all....


----------



## Trancoso

GUNBUN said:


> As I said yesterday, here comes the first grant for today 29th March Onshore.
> 
> High hopes that April will start from tomorrow....April first week guys, are you ready ?


Yeah, looks like the queue is moving although quite slow, but better moving slow than stuck! Looking forward for next week or even this week if lucky...:fingerscrossed: or maybe December if unlucky... oh noooo. Lodgement date: 08/04


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> DIBP has reached till 29th March 2018, later this week we may see April grants as well.
> 
> Anyone on this forum has any second thought ?
> 
> ....like Jan-18 files must be stuck in external checks, or CO might be too overloaded with work, or all those files are kept under microscope, or probably they are checking that whether those Jan-18 cases have some links with underworld.
> 
> any weird thought ? why Jan-18 files are not moving at all....


Jan 18 applicants will be given direct citizenship 
Hence the delay
They are drafting the bill 

Cheers


----------



## KVK

GUNBUN said:


> DIBP has reached till 29th March 2018, later this week we may see April grants as well.
> 
> Anyone on this forum has any second thought ?
> 
> ....like Jan-18 files must be stuck in external checks, or CO might be too overloaded with work, or all those files are kept under microscope, or probably they are checking that whether those Jan-18 cases have some links with underworld.
> 
> any weird thought ? why Jan-18 files are not moving at all....


I dont know why the hell I think of applying in Jan.....this is the only thought coming to my mind.


----------



## GUNBUN

KVK said:


> I dont know why the hell I think of applying in Jan.....this is the only thought coming to my mind.


All the remaining Jan-18 applicants should take marker and write a capital "C" on their forehead 

We shouldn't be proud of applying in Jan


----------



## TheBull

GUNBUN said:


> DIBP has reached till 29th March 2018, later this week we may see April grants as well.
> 
> Anyone on this forum has any second thought ?
> 
> ....like Jan-18 files must be stuck in external checks, or CO might be too overloaded with work, or all those files are kept under microscope, or probably they are checking that whether those Jan-18 cases have some links with underworld.
> 
> any weird thought ? why Jan-18 files are not moving at all....


It may be too early to say this but I guess my file is joining yours path. I lodged on 22nd March but no news till date whereas others who lodged later got grant or CO contact. Don't know how they are working but previous records show that once you're skipped then wait for months only!


----------



## Goki

GUNBUN said:


> DIBP has reached till 29th March 2018, later this week we may see April grants as well.
> 
> Anyone on this forum has any second thought ?
> 
> ....like Jan-18 files must be stuck in external checks, or CO might be too overloaded with work, or all those files are kept under microscope, or probably they are checking that whether those Jan-18 cases have some links with underworld.
> 
> any weird thought ? why Jan-18 files are not moving at all....


I was a silent spectator of this forum for the past few months , i created my login to wish all the luck to GUNBUN  your Grant is coming


----------



## GUNBUN

Goki said:


> I was a silent spectator of this forum for the past few months , i created my login to wish all the luck to GUNBUN  your Grant is coming


ohh Goki...you made my day...hahaha

One complaint I have with new joiners, no one shares his/her location, Onshore/Offshore,etc.

It appears as if somebody has asked ASL (yahoo chat) from new joiners ? LOL


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



akash11132 said:


> Got Direct Grant today! Good luck to all waiting for their grants.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



mSwKaNa said:


> Its my pleasure to announce that I received grant for my wife, son and myself. I am really thankful to all the forum members for all inputs. Your posts are what kept me informed and humored me all the time, please keep it up guys.
> 
> Below are my time lines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233411
> PTE (22th Feb 2018): L 81 R 90 S 89 W 80
> EA Assesment Outcome: +ve 8 March 2018
> EOI Lodged: 20th March 2018 with 75 Points
> Invited: 21th March 2018
> EA RSA Outcome: +ve 28 March 2018
> Visa Lodged: 29th March 2018
> Docs Upload: All by 12th April 2018
> CO Contact :
> Replied on :
> Grant : 06 Aug 2018
> IED: 23 March 2019


----------



## Akriti2289

GUNBUN... with so many wishes around... even God cannot make you wait more....fir CO's kya cheez hai.... #3cheersForGunbun
I am also the one who is waiting for your grant post ...  It is on its way ...  


Goki said:


> I was a silent spectator of this forum for the past few months , i created my login to wish all the luck to GUNBUN  your Grant is coming


----------



## SVW3690

Is your CO .... Lisa Adelaide team 


GUNBUN said:


> ohh Goki...you made my day...hahaha
> 
> One complaint I have with new joiners, no one shares his/her location, Onshore/Offshore,etc.
> 
> It appears as if somebody has asked ASL (yahoo chat) from new joiners ? LOL


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

DHA/DIBP was criticized for poor record keeping....
Maybe they accidentally thought they were finished with January applicants...



TheBull said:


> It may be too early to say this but I guess my file is joining yours path. I lodged on 22nd March but no news till date whereas others who lodged later got grant or CO contact. Don't know how they are working but previous records show that once you're skipped then wait for months only!


----------



## internationalcanuck

GUNBUN.....I visited all 3 holy places in Jerusalem (Judaism, Christian and muslim) today..I've said a prayer in each for a speedy grant for you! :clap2:



GUNBUN said:


> All the remaining Jan-18 applicants should take marker and write a capital "C" on their forehead
> 
> We shouldn't be proud of applying in Jan


----------



## GUNBUN

Akriti2289 said:


> GUNBUN... with so many wishes around... even God cannot make you wait more....fir CO's kya cheez hai.... #3cheersForGunbun
> I am also the one who is waiting for your grant post ...  It is on its way ...


Its not just me but all my friends waiting from Dec-17/Jan-18 should get along with me.

We want benefit of early lodgement.

It's already 7 months for me even without a CO contact....either they should tell whats missing or should give a grant..that's all we Jan applicant want.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I chatted with one applicant from a 189 whatsapp group, she applied in December 2017, got a CO contact in June...now she's still waiting...and she's an onshore applicant...
There's much worse situations...



GUNBUN said:


> Its not just me but all my friends waiting from Dec-17/Jan-18 should get along with me.
> 
> We want benefit of early lodgement.
> 
> It's already 7 months for me even without a CO contact....either they should tell whats missing or should give a grant..that's all we Jan applicant want.


----------



## GUNBUN

SVW3690 said:


> Is your CO .... Lisa Adelaide team
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Confidential question 

I liked this post, you can guess my answer.


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> GUNBUN.....I visited all 3 holy places in Jerusalem (Judaism, Christian and muslim) today..I've said a prayer in each for a speedy grant for you! :clap2:


IC - wherever you are, come back to Dubai...the moment you went on holiday everything stopped in DIBP. LOL.

comeback soon and thanks for your prayers 

whats the status of your file ? docs submitted or your agent still working on that.


----------



## SVW3690

I too liked yours . So yeah ... 


GUNBUN said:


> Confidential question
> 
> I liked this post, you can guess my answer.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceinau15

Another question, I hope someone could answer.

I claimed work experience points. However in my Work Reference Letters from 3 companies I worked for, I do not have the direct contact numbers of the persons who signed my employment. The work reference only had the trunkline numbers under the company letterhead as well as the e-mail of the persons who signed.

Do you think these are enough? Of course I have my roles listed, salary, duration of employment. My concern is only that I do not have direct contact numbers. Does anyone here successfully got DG with the same documents?

Thank you so much.


----------



## aswin4PR

Expecting too much from the form mate...
Think we should have some CO in our group to answer this..

But anyhow that should be fine as they are on your company letter head. But it always depends on the will and wish of the CO.. Just hope for the best...


ceinau15 said:


> Another question, I hope someone could answer.
> 
> I claimed work experience points. However in my Work Reference Letters from 3 companies I worked for, I do not have the direct contact numbers of the persons who signed my employment. The work reference only had the trunkline numbers under the company letterhead as well as the e-mail of the persons who signed.
> 
> Do you think these are enough? Of course I have my roles listed, salary, duration of employment. My concern is only that I do not have direct contact numbers. Does anyone here successfully got DG with the same documents?
> 
> Thank you so much.


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

Lazt month is full of march early birds with Dec and Feb leftovers.. Hopefully this month from this/next week on wards, it is first three days April early birds and Jan and March Left overs...

Just a prediction...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

ceinau15 said:


> Another question, I hope someone could answer.
> 
> I claimed work experience points. However in my Work Reference Letters from 3 companies I worked for, I do not have the direct contact numbers of the persons who signed my employment. The work reference only had the trunkline numbers under the company letterhead as well as the e-mail of the persons who signed.
> 
> Do you think these are enough? Of course I have my roles listed, salary, duration of employment. My concern is only that I do not have direct contact numbers. Does anyone here successfully got DG with the same documents?
> 
> Thank you so much.


On company letterhead, it is mostly the phone no.of your company i.e. landline number of your company as the letter is issued on behalf of HR and not your supervisor.

On statutory declaration, the personal mobile number/email id/company address of the supervisor who signed the SD must be there. so that CO can cross verify.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I was waiting for my MARA agent to see the e-mail to see if they had anything further to say, and asked them a few questions (see they are based in Australia, they wouldn't see the CO e-mail sent on Saturday until their work day on Monday).

Needing to get some documents sent from Pakistan to Dubai, then will get them notarized/certified. Hopefully can get it all taken care of by the end of next week.



GUNBUN said:


> IC - wherever you are, come back to Dubai...the moment you went on holiday everything stopped in DIBP. LOL.
> 
> comeback soon and thanks for your prayers
> 
> whats the status of your file ? docs submitted or your agent still working on that.


----------



## TheBull

ceinau15 said:


> Another question, I hope someone could answer.
> 
> I claimed work experience points. However in my Work Reference Letters from 3 companies I worked for, I do not have the direct contact numbers of the persons who signed my employment. The work reference only had the trunkline numbers under the company letterhead as well as the e-mail of the persons who signed.
> 
> Do you think these are enough? Of course I have my roles listed, salary, duration of employment. My concern is only that I do not have direct contact numbers. Does anyone here successfully got DG with the same documents?
> 
> Thank you so much.


It depends on CO. Recently it's been observed that CO visits the website of the company and dial the number mentioned there. Well, I don't know who wrote the letter for you but CO asks to transfer the call to HR in most cases. In case your letters are not written by HR, please inform HRD at earliest.

And there are various ways for EV. CO can directly contact the employer or can ask AHC to do the same or can go any other way possible. And all these ways can have their own timeline. 

Last line, I am also an applicant like you and I don't know what CO would do exactly.


----------



## ceinau15

GUNBUN said:


> ceinau15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question, I hope someone could answer.
> 
> I claimed work experience points. However in my Work Reference Letters from 3 companies I worked for, I do not have the direct contact numbers of the persons who signed my employment. The work reference only had the trunkline numbers under the company letterhead as well as the e-mail of the persons who signed.
> 
> Do you think these are enough? Of course I have my roles listed, salary, duration of employment. My concern is only that I do not have direct contact numbers. Does anyone here successfully got DG with the same documents?
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> On company letterhead, it is mostly the phone no.of your company i.e. landline number of your company as the letter is issued on behalf of HR and not your supervisor.
> 
> On statutory declaration, the personal mobile number/email id/company address of the supervisor who signed the SD must be there. so that CO can cross verify.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the valuable input, sir. My work references were done by HR, signed by HR and my manager. So can I say that trunkline numbers under the company letterhead can suffice since these are not statutory declarations?


----------



## nithin.raghav

*What is your IED written in waiver letter?*



Pintar said:


> Dear Experts,
> I got my Grant today and initial entry due date is tomorrow. But I also got a facilitation letter stating that I can breach initial entry requirement. Does this mean I can make first landing anytime in next 5 years? Would appreciate if you can share your knowledge and experience.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00HD using Tapatalk


Hi Pintar,

what is the content of the IED waiver letter, does it talk about any IED? 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## GUNBUN

ceinau15 said:


> Thanks for the valuable input, sir. My work references were done by HR, signed by HR and my manager. So can I say that trunkline numbers under the company letterhead can suffice since these are not statutory declarations?


Yes, trunkline numbers are OK, still if you have doubt...& if possible take visiting card of HR that will show name,mob. no.,mail id, office address......scan & upload.

Company letter head + signed by both HR,Manager.....sounds promising.


----------



## randeep19492

TheBull said:


> It depends on CO. Recently it's been observed that CO visits the website of the company and dial the number mentioned there. Well, I don't know who wrote the letter for you but CO asks to transfer the call to HR in most cases. In case your letters are not written by HR, please inform HRD at earliest.
> 
> 
> 
> And there are various ways for EV. CO can directly contact the employer or can ask AHC to do the same or can go any other way possible. And all these ways can have their own timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Last line, I am also an applicant like you and I don't know what CO would do exactly.




What if it’s a small company with no dedicated HR department ? 
My reference letters were signed by CEO for employer 1 and CFO and director for employer 2. 
Both were small to medium sized companies with no dedicated HR. Letters were issued on company letterhead. 
I don’t see any issue if it is signed by HR or not. Every assessing authority clearly mentions who can sign and letter.


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## harprt

*CO Contact*

Dear,

I am a silent follower of the forum.

Today I received CO Contact for an overseas PCC. I will upload the same today.

There is a status shown as "Initial Assessment"? What does it signify?

Will there be more assessment on the submitted document other than the requested one?


My Timeline:

263311
offshore
Lodged date 27-03-2018


Thanks


----------



## TheBull

randeep19492 said:


> What if it’s a small company with no dedicated HR department ?
> My reference letters were signed by CEO for employer 1 and CFO and director for employer 2.
> Both were small to medium sized companies with no dedicated HR. Letters were issued on company letterhead.
> I don’t see any issue if it is signed by HR or not. Every assessing authority clearly mentions who can sign and letter.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Final grant awaited


The receptionist must not say wrong number or there's no such person here. And in most companies where there is no HR department, the receptionist knows whom to transfer.


----------



## SVW3690

Once you submitted , the status will change to further assessment


harprt said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am a silent follower of the forum.
> 
> Today I received CO Contact for an overseas PCC. I will upload the same today.
> 
> There is a status shown as "Initial Assessment"? What does it signify?
> 
> Will there be more assessment on the submitted document other than the requested one?
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> 263311
> offshore
> Lodged date 27-03-2018
> 
> 
> Thanks


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tajender

TheBull said:


> It may be too early to say this but I guess my file is joining yours path. I lodged on 22nd March but no news till date whereas others who lodged later got grant or CO contact. Don't know how they are working but previous records show that once you're skipped then wait for months only!


Similar situation bro. Applied on 9th March and no news till date.


----------



## aswin4PR

tajender said:


> Similar situation bro. Applied on 9th March and no news till date.


On the same page... I do believe yes.. Once skippped, it would be waiting for an uncertain period... Could be days, weeks or even months.... 
Myself Lodged on 19-03-2018
With ANZCO: 261312 


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## b21.himanshu

aswin4PR said:


> On the same page... I do believe yes.. Once skippped, it would be waiting for an uncertain period... Could be days, weeks or even months....
> Myself Lodged on 19-03-2018
> With ANZCO: 261312
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Same is the case with me..Lodged in March but seems like my file is also in the skipped list.


----------



## NB

Pintar said:


> Dear Experts,
> I got my Grant today and initial entry due date is tomorrow. But I also got a facilitation letter stating that I can breach initial entry requirement. Does this mean I can make first landing anytime in next 5 years? Would appreciate if you can share your knowledge and experience.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00HD using Tapatalk


That’s correct

You can enter Australia anytime within the next 5 years and live happily thereafter as long as you don’t want to leave Australia 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

harprt said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am a silent follower of the forum.
> 
> Today I received CO Contact for an overseas PCC. I will upload the same today.
> 
> There is a status shown as "Initial Assessment"? What does it signify?
> 
> Will there be more assessment on the submitted document other than the requested one?
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> 263311
> offshore
> Lodged date 27-03-2018
> 
> 
> Thanks


it means it will take time for CO to return to your file, on average i would say 2-3 months.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

Grants flying in for those submitted 27-30th of May...

Im hoping this means some good news for my 20th April Submission in the coming months! :fingerscrossed::ranger:


----------



## vijgin

What is the current points for software engineers going on?


----------



## andreyx108b

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Grants flying in for those submitted 27-30th of May...
> 
> Im hoping this means some good news for my 20th April Submission in the coming months! :fingerscrossed::ranger:


processing picked up. That's great to see.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

randeep19492 said:


> What if it’s a small company with no dedicated HR department ?
> My reference letters were signed by CEO for employer 1 and CFO and director for employer 2.
> Both were small to medium sized companies with no dedicated HR. Letters were issued on company letterhead.
> I don’t see any issue if it is signed by HR or not. Every assessing authority clearly mentions who can sign and letter.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Final grant awaited


That is totally fine, as long as the contact details on your letter are genuine, accurate, and ultimately that they are contactable and able to corroborate what is written.


----------



## andreyx108b

randeep19492 said:


> What if it’s a small company with no dedicated HR department ?
> My reference letters were signed by CEO for employer 1 and CFO and director for employer 2.
> Both were small to medium sized companies with no dedicated HR. Letters were issued on company letterhead.
> I don’t see any issue if it is signed by HR or not. Every assessing authority clearly mentions who can sign and letter.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Final grant awaited


That's pretty normal, even in large organisations, sometimes manager has authority to issue a reference.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Have better things to do then to play. Are you the only May applicant? cant there be others who would have been lucky...


----------



## guest1700

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Grants flying in for those submitted 27-30th of May...
> 
> Im hoping this means some good news for my 20th April Submission in the coming months! :fingerscrossed::ranger:


I applied on the 25th of May, can you help me with where you got this information about grants for May applicants. Did you mean March


----------



## Duncanwl1991

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Grants flying in for those submitted 27-30th of May...
> 
> Im hoping this means some good news for my 20th April Submission in the coming months! :fingerscrossed::ranger:


I meant March here

Apologies for any false hope or panic i gave to those who submitted in May!

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## Duncanwl1991

guest1700 said:


> I applied on the 25th of May, can you help me with where you got this information about grants for May applicants. Did you mean March


Apologies mate!

I meant March!

Sorry if that caused any panic :ranger:


----------



## guest1700

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Apologies mate!
> 
> I meant March!
> 
> Sorry if that caused any panic :ranger:


No worries, I guessed so


----------



## andreyx108b

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Apologies mate!
> 
> I meant March!
> 
> Sorry if that caused any panic :ranger:


 you gave some heart attack.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

andreyx108b said:


> you gave some heart attack.


I know! 
I feel terrible haha!

Hopefully it goes unnoticed by the majority!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

Duncanwl1991 said:


> I know!
> I feel terrible haha!
> 
> Hopefully it goes unnoticed by the majority!! :fingerscrossed:


some will notice  and comment! but that's ok... soon or later most will get a grant!


----------



## swatee25

Duncanwl1991 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gave some heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> I know!
> I feel terrible haha!
> 
> Hopefully it goes unnoticed by the majority!!
Click to expand...

I did notice... But I realised you meant March. He he he ....it was a great happy shock nonetheless....


----------



## craigravi

Hi Folks, what's the average turnaround time once CO contacts and post document submission the application moves to "Further Assesment"? Somewhere in the forum, it was mentioned as 1-3 months.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

As per average of january till july they must give out atleast 100 grants in this month. The bomb is coming guys.


----------



## ceinau15

TheBull said:


> ceinau15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question, I hope someone could answer.
> 
> I claimed work experience points. However in my Work Reference Letters from 3 companies I worked for, I do not have the direct contact numbers of the persons who signed my employment. The work reference only had the trunkline numbers under the company letterhead as well as the e-mail of the persons who signed.
> 
> Do you think these are enough? Of course I have my roles listed, salary, duration of employment. My concern is only that I do not have direct contact numbers. Does anyone here successfully got DG with the same documents?
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on CO. Recently it's been observed that CO visits the website of the company and dial the number mentioned there. Well, I don't know who wrote the letter for you but CO asks to transfer the call to HR in most cases. In case your letters are not written by HR, please inform HRD at earliest.
> 
> And there are various ways for EV. CO can directly contact the employer or can ask AHC to do the same or can go any other way possible. And all these ways can have their own timeline.
> 
> Last line, I am also an applicant like you and I don't know what CO would do exactly.
Click to expand...

I also heard same scenarios. It's scary if HR failed to provide acknowledgement. I have read incidents wherein applicant was refused due to unsuccessful EV of CO. Thanks sir for the reply and ho
pe we both get our grant soon.


----------



## ceinau15

TheBull said:


> ceinau15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question, I hope someone could answer.
> 
> I claimed work experience points. However in my Work Reference Letters from 3 companies I worked for, I do not have the direct contact numbers of the persons who signed my employment. The work reference only had the trunkline numbers under the company letterhead as well as the e-mail of the persons who signed.
> 
> Do you think these are enough? Of course I have my roles listed, salary, duration of employment. My concern is only that I do not have direct contact numbers. Does anyone here successfully got DG with the same documents?
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on CO. Recently it's been observed that CO visits the website of the company and dial the number mentioned there. Well, I don't know who wrote the letter for you but CO asks to transfer the call to HR in most cases. In case your letters are not written by HR, please inform HRD at earliest.
> 
> And there are various ways for EV. CO can directly contact the employer or can ask AHC to do the same or can go any other way possible. And all these ways can have their own timeline.
> 
> Last line, I am also an applicant like you and I don't know what CO would do exactly.
Click to expand...




GUNBUN said:


> ceinau15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the valuable input, sir. My work references were done by HR, signed by HR and my manager. So can I say that trunkline numbers under the company letterhead can suffice since these are not statutory declarations?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, trunkline numbers are OK, still if you have doubt...& if possible take visiting card of HR that will show name,mob. no.,mail id, office address......scan & upload.
> 
> Company letter head + signed by both HR,Manager.....sounds promising.
Click to expand...

Thanks sir for the prompt responses. I hope everything I provided would be sufficient and nothing more would be asked.


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> On the same page... I do believe yes.. Once skippped, it would be waiting for an uncertain period... Could be days, weeks or even months....
> Myself Lodged on 19-03-2018
> With ANZCO: 261312
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


This trend of "pick some, dump rest" started with Jan applicants and today it has reached till 30th March.

If tomorrow they start April, it would mean indefinite wait for all those dump cases.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

I think they are clearing straight shoot cases first to maintain their 75% time. Since there are only 3600 applications from january to june...they will definitely clear maximum cases of last fiscal year first before proceeding to july cases..


----------



## aswin4PR

Surely 8 or more grants today.....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitmishra04

Joining the queue of March "skipped" cases....


----------



## aswin4PR

amitmishra04 said:


> Joining the queue of March "skipped" cases....


You lodged Mar 25 right?

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitmishra04

Yes...


----------



## aswin4PR

amitmishra04 said:


> Yes...


I dont see atleast 1 grant in march with your ANZCO... I.E., ICT BUSINESS ANALYST...
You still stand a chance mate.. This whole week probably...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

aswin4PR said:


> I dont see atleast 1 grant in march with your ANZCO... I.E., ICT BUSINESS ANALYST...
> You still stand a chance mate.. This whole week probably...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


I mean from India...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitmishra04

Thanks. but I am not optimistic. My code has not seen a grant / contact since Jan for Indian applicants - data from Immitracker.


----------



## aswin4PR

amitmishra04 said:


> Thanks. but I am not optimistic. My code has not seen a grant / contact since Jan for Indian applicants - data from Immitracker.


Feb 1 lodgement from india is the last grant i could see for 261111 grant in july...
In jun and july total 8 grants given for your Anzco... of which 6 are in July and all applicants from feb and jan only...

All this data is for indian applicants alone..
Dont loose hope... You still have chance till this week end man..

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitmishra04

aswin4PR said:


> Feb 1 lodgement from india is the last grant i could see for 261111 grant in july...
> In jun and july total 8 grants given for your Anzco... of which 6 are in July and all applicants from feb and jan only...
> 
> All this data is for indian applicants alone..
> Dont loose hope... You still have chance till this week end man..
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the boost!! Hope you get yours as well this week... 
On a side note, there should be a transparent dashboard that says where in the workflow is each case.. some part of the application fees should fund this program


----------



## andreyx108b

aswin4PR said:


> Feb 1 lodgement from india is the last grant i could see for 261111 grant in july...
> In jun and july total 8 grants given for your Anzco... of which 6 are in July and all applicants from feb and jan only...
> 
> All this data is for indian applicants alone..
> Dont loose hope... You still have chance till this week end man..
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


grants do not depend on anzsco, nationality plays a role, but Indian nationals tend to be the average, not the ones who wait the most, i.e. Russia, Syria, Afghanistan.


----------



## andreyx108b

amitmishra04 said:


> Thanks for the boost!! Hope you get yours as well this week...
> On a side note, there should be a transparent dashboard that says where in the workflow is each case.. some part of the application fees should fund this program


immigration is a privilege, not a given right, transparency is not required in this case, what matters are security of the country and control of the borders, which the current system supports.


----------



## amitmishra04

andreyx108b said:


> immigration is a privilege, not a given right, transparency is not required in this case, what matters are security of the country and control of the borders, which the current system supports.


Dont disagree with you on the first part - it being a privilege, not a right.

However, DIBP is providing a service - processing our applications - for which it expects and demands an upfront payment. It is only fair that when you pay for something, you should expect some transparency - not for the policy but for the process. The policy will decide rules of the workflow - who gets approved / CO contact etc. That should be hidden from view. The process part should be exposed - where is the case at a given point in time instead of this guesswork of deriving from trackers. 

Look at USCIS - they are slow, but they tell us the case processing dates being worked on.


----------



## andreyx108b

amitmishra04 said:


> Dont disagree with you on the first part - it being a privilege, not a right.
> 
> However, DIBP is providing a service - processing our applications - for which it expects and demands an upfront payment. It is only fair that when you pay for something, you should expect some transparency - not for the policy but for the process. The policy will decide rules of the workflow - who gets approved / CO contact etc. That should be hidden from view. The process part should be exposed - where is the case at a given point in time instead of this guesswork of deriving from trackers.
> 
> Look at USCIS - they are slow, but they tell us the case processing dates being worked on.


They don't have to, its a good idea, but they don't have to do it...


----------



## amitmishra04

andreyx108b said:


> They don't have to, its a good idea, but they don't have to do it...



Awesome! Thanks for making this go from a "Do not need" to "Nice to Have".

Would love to have you anchor this thought as a change agent, now that you see merit in this line of thought!!!

Its amazing to see folks like NewbieNZ and yourself continue to provide guidance on this forum long after you all have had your grants- kudos to your perseverance and help!!


----------



## andreyx108b

amitmishra04 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for making this go from a "Do not need" to "Nice to Have".
> 
> Would love to have you anchor this thought as a change agent, now that you see merit in this line of thought!!!
> 
> Its amazing to see folks like NewbieNZ and yourself continue to provide guidance on this forum long after you all have had your grants- kudos to your perseverance and help!!


what i am saying is that it is good idea, for you, for applicants, for authorities there are tons of things associated with these implementation... and maybe even security concerns, hence yes it is a good idea, but they don't have to do it and won't do it, hence, it will never happen (never say never, but i don't see its happening)


----------



## aswin4PR

andreyx108b said:


> grants do not depend on anzsco, nationality plays a role, but Indian nationals tend to be the average, not the ones who wait the most, i.e. Russia, Syria, Afghanistan.


As you know, there is no process fixed and exact processing steps for australia PR File picking up and processing.. This is as per the stats that have been running through all these days... 

Can you confirm a place where we can see that the grants/processing doesnot depend on the above parameter? Or can you give a place where DIBP Mentioned the parameters based on which the case will be processed?

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

aswin4PR said:


> As you know, there is no process fixed and exact processing steps for australia PR File picking up and processing.. This is as per the stats that have been running through all these days...
> 
> Can you confirm a place where we can see that the grants/processing doesnot depend on the above parameter? Or can you give a place where DIBP Mentioned the parameters based on which the case will be processed?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk




I have analyzed and reanalysed the things i have put above. Anyone can do it, use myimmitracker- it has all the evidence, based on huge sample. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> Surely 8 or more grants today.....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


simple mathematics:

Month,Grants,days,Grant per day
Jan,121,31,3.9
Feb,167,28,6.0
Mar,170,31,5.5
Apr,189,30,6.3
May,119,31,3.8
Jun,88,30,2.9
Jul,100,31,3.2

Average = 4.5 grants per day

From 26-Jul to 07-Aug:
Expected = 13 x 4.5 = ~58 grants
Actual given = 15 grants
Diff = 58-15 = 43

Roughly, there must be 40 grants in system with status as "Granted" but they are not releasing it?

With the drastic decrease in invite, they do not want to build an image that any Tom,Dick & Harry can apply and get grant easily.

The concept of processing time and everything else around it..... is a MYTH.

DHA top ministers will decide a day / count to release these grants.

#NumberPolitics


----------



## NB

aswin4PR said:


> As you know, there is no process fixed and exact processing steps for australia PR File picking up and processing.. This is as per the stats that have been running through all these days...
> 
> Can you confirm a place where we can see that the grants/processing doesnot depend on the above parameter? Or can you give a place where DIBP Mentioned the parameters based on which the case will be processed?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


DIBP has clearly said that applications complete in all respects will have the fastest processing
There is no other priority within the same category 

Everything else is hog wash as no one has access to actual data
The department also warns not to fall prey to rumour mongers and only rely on DHA released statistics 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> DIBP has clearly said that applications complete in all respects will have the fastest processing
> There is no other priority within the same category
> 
> Everything else is hog wash as no one has access to actual data
> The department also warns not to fall prey to rumour mongers and only rely on DHA released statistics
> 
> Cheers


Can you share where department warns of that?


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> simple mathematics:
> 
> Month,Grants,days,Grant per day
> Jan,121,31,3.9
> Feb,167,28,6.0
> Mar,170,31,5.5
> Apr,189,30,6.3
> May,119,31,3.8
> Jun,88,30,2.9
> Jul,100,31,3.2
> 
> Average = 4.5 grants per day
> 
> From 26-Jul to 07-Aug:
> Expected = 13 x 4.5 = ~58 grants
> Actual given = 15 grants
> Diff = 58-15 = 43
> 
> Roughly, there must be 40 grants in system with status as "Granted" but they are not releasing it?
> 
> With the drastic decrease in invite, they do not want to build an image that any Tom,Dick & Harry can apply and get grant easily.
> 
> The concept of processing time and everything else around it..... is a MYTH.
> 
> DHA top ministers will decide a day / count to release these grants.
> 
> #NumberPolitics


I would put it that way, there are patterns, they are not solid, but we are able to observe them and make judgments... it won't give you precise date, never, but it will give you an idea.


----------



## Soundmusic

andreyx108b said:


> Can you share where department warns of that?


Circumstances that affect processing times
We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:

whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements
for permanent migration visa applications, how many places are available in the migration programme
for citizenship applications, the time taken to attend a Citizenship Ceremony or receive a Citizenship Certificate.


----------



## internationalcanuck

There is also a term called "Apophenia" - where a persons derives or sees patterns from randomness, when there is in fact no pattern. We're sitting around every day trying to determine the deeper meaning behind every grant that is posted 




andreyx108b said:


> I would put it that way, there are patterns, they are not solid, but we are able to observe them and make judgments... it won't give you precise date, never, but it will give you an idea.


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> There is also a term called "Apophenia" - where a persons derives or sees patterns from randomness, when there is in fact no pattern. We're sitting around every day trying to determine the deeper meaning behind every grant that is posted


the truth here is that one should not assume he will get grant in 2 months, one should assume and expect a grant within 9 months, and not worry about it. The matter of fact is: the clearance rate within 9 months can be observed below in attached image.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

GUNBUN said:


> aswin4PR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely 8 or more grants today.....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> simple mathematics:
> 
> Month,Grants,days,Grant per day
> Jan,121,31,3.9
> Feb,167,28,6.0
> Mar,170,31,5.5
> Apr,189,30,6.3
> May,119,31,3.8
> Jun,88,30,2.9
> Jul,100,31,3.2
> 
> Average = 4.5 grants per day
> 
> From 26-Jul to 07-Aug:
> Expected = 13 x 4.5 = ~58 grants
> Actual given = 15 grants
> Diff = 58-15 = 43
> 
> Roughly, there must be 40 grants in system with status as "Granted" but they are not releasing it?
> 
> With the drastic decrease in invite, they do not want to build an image that any Tom,Dick & Harry can apply and get grant easily.
> 
> The concept of processing time and everything else around it..... is a MYTH.
> 
> DHA top ministers will decide a day / count to release these grants.
> 
> #NumberPolitics
Click to expand...

 most Tom, dick and harry are filtered in eoi stage because of such high score....already there load has dipped so much...3600 189 application for 6 months..previously it was load of 1.5-2 months ...


----------



## andreyx108b

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> most Tom, dick and harry are filtered in eoi stage because of such high score....already there load has dipped so much...3600 189 application for 6 months..previously it was load of 1.5-2 months ...


agree, the number of grants and invites decreased so much, that processing time should be like Canada.


----------



## GUNBUN

andreyx108b said:


> the truth here is that one should not assume he will get grant in 2 months, one should assume and expect a grant within 9 months, and not worry about it. The matter of fact is: the clearance rate within 9 months can be observed below in attached image.


Hi Andreyx,

Now I am confused, few days back, in one of your post you said that processing time would come down between 3-5 months and now you are saying that one should assume and expect a grant within 9 months.

hahahahaha LOL


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Andreyx,
> 
> Now I am confused, few days back, in one of your post you said that processing time would come down between 3-5 months and now you are saying that one should assume and expect a grant within 9 months.
> 
> hahahahaha LOL


it is two different things right? 

Processing time should come down. Yes.
Expect 9 months. Yes. 

Then if you receive in 3 months while expecting 9 months - you will be happy man, or not?


----------



## andreyx108b

Soundmusic said:


> Circumstances that affect processing times
> We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:
> 
> whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
> how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
> how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
> how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements
> for permanent migration visa applications, how many places are available in the migration programme
> for citizenship applications, the time taken to attend a Citizenship Ceremony or receive a Citizenship Certificate.



That's i am aware, i am trying to see what he referees as: to DHA warning against using any other source of statistics.


----------



## aswin4PR

newbienz said:


> DIBP has clearly said that applications complete in all respects will have the fastest processing
> There is no other priority within the same category
> 
> Everything else is hog wash as no one has access to actual data
> The department also warns not to fall prey to rumour mongers and only rely on DHA released statistics
> 
> Cheers


So you mean that the grants are processed quickly for all the complte applications..
In that case, 

1. Why we are seeing direct grants after 295 days without any CO contact?
2. How come we are seeing CO contacts for some of the items like emedical completion and pte score completion emails etc.. Which are totally not in the list of documents any where by dibp?

Its just running based out of the ego satisfaction of COs and fate of the applicants...

I dont have much experience in this Process stuff like you but i am not in agreement with this...


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

aswin4PR said:


> So you mean that the grants are processed quickly for all the complte applications..
> In that case,
> 
> 1. Why we are seeing direct grants after 295 days without any CO contact?
> 2. How come we are seeing CO contacts for some of the items like emedical completion and pte score completion emails etc.. Which are totally not in the list of documents any where by dibp?
> 
> Its just running based out of the ego satisfaction of COs and fate of the applicants...
> 
> I dont have much experience in this Process stuff like you but i am not in agreement with this...
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


1. Direct grants are quicker, on average, yes some take longer, but averages are shorted. 
2. It happens, as some call Technical Limitations (some docs are not opened, pte test did not came through and so on and forth).


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

It's something to do with human psych also. When you have pile of files on your table you tend to go through them quicker to get rid of the load and ignore small shortcomings but when there are only few files on table one becomes stringent and starts getting into nitty gritty because there is all the time available.
There is one more thing I have observed from immitracker, someone else also should corroborate it. Application from January till March are clustered between end of June till end of July with almost negligible lull between each month, it seems as all three months were picked simultaneously and done chronologically. Now a big lull time maybe pointing towards either batch of next three months for one month which will end fiscal year 2017-18 and they would then finish off with backlog or maybe do backlog now and start batch afterwards..What do you think guys?


----------



## Sd1982

Immigration isn't a mechanical process. I'm sure DHA at any point of time will be able to tell you at what stage your application is, but they would rather not as people can be get very impatient and start demanding more answers till they know every little detail of their application process. So they've given everyone a standard response of 8 to 10 months. Imagine if they gave timelines to people which were shared in public, it would create a melee. People would be demanding to know why others have it faster while theirs is slower and begin accusations of discrimination by DHA. It just doesn't make sense to let it all out in public to an already overly anxious and desperate group of people (I was in the same group). 

My experience: I called DHA twice in the past few months for an update. First agent put me on hold and spoke to the processing team who told him that they hadn't reached my file yet. Second update was after CO contact when the agent looked my file and said "everything seems fine - we're just waiting for the rest of the documents requested. Provide proof that you've started the process - which you already have. Also, don't press info provided till you have submitted all documents."


----------



## NB

aswin4PR said:


> So you mean that the grants are processed quickly for all the complte applications..
> In that case,
> 
> 1. Why we are seeing direct grants after 295 days without any CO contact?
> 2. How come we are seeing CO contacts for some of the items like emedical completion and pte score completion emails etc.. Which are totally not in the list of documents any where by dibp?
> 
> Its just running based out of the ego satisfaction of COs and fate of the applicants...
> 
> I dont have much experience in this Process stuff like you but i am not in agreement with this...
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


1. No CO contact does not necessarily mean that your application was in a ready to give grant status on Day 1.
The CO would have worked on your application tediously and collated the documents and evidence correctly
He may have waited for inputs from other departments on your case

2. If you are assuming that completing medicals and giving English scores is not a part of the documentation, then you are sadly mistaken
Each applicant has to ensure that he completes his medicals and submits the English scores as per department guidelines 

What ego would be satisfied of the CO in delaying your grant I fail to understand 
If at all his ego would be boosted if he can give maximum grants in the period

The easier you make the life of the CO, the faster will be the grant

I have personally experienced this in my 1 decade of visa and PR applications

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

andreyx108b said:


> it is two different things right?
> 
> Processing time should come down. Yes.
> Expect 9 months. Yes.
> 
> Then if you receive in 3 months while expecting 9 months - you will be happy man, or not?


official processing time for all Jan applicants at the time of lodgement was 5-8 months.

For Q4-2017 applicants it was 4-7 months at the time of lodgement.

Now, I am 7+ months and Q4-2017 applicants are even older than 8+ months.

Due to incompetence of DIBP processing time raised to 8-10 months, tomorrow it may become 10-12 months....where is our fault ?

I followed DIBPs official processing time.... but I am yet not granted, and so is the case for Dec-17/older guys.

Conclusion : Guys ?


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> official processing time for all Jan applicants at the time of lodgement was 5-8 months.
> 
> For Q4-2017 applicants it was 4-7 months at the time of lodgement.
> 
> Now, I am 7+ months and Q4-2017 applicants are even older than 8+ months.
> 
> Due to incompetence of DIBP processing time raised to 8-10 months, tomorrow it may become 10-12 months....where is our fault ?
> 
> I followed DIBPs official processing time.... but I am yet not granted, and so is the case for Dec-17/older guys.
> 
> Conclusion : Guys ?




Some people i knew waited almost 2 years, there are exceptions, however, most get cleared within 9 months, unless you are under external checks i would assume, you should expect to hear soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darivap

GUNBUN said:


> official processing time for all Jan applicants at the time of lodgement was 5-8 months.
> 
> For Q4-2017 applicants it was 4-7 months at the time of lodgement.
> 
> Now, I am 7+ months and Q4-2017 applicants are even older than 8+ months.
> 
> Due to incompetence of DIBP processing time raised to 8-10 months, tomorrow it may become 10-12 months....where is our fault ?
> 
> I followed DIBPs official processing time.... but I am yet not granted, and so is the case for Dec-17/older guys.
> 
> Conclusion : Guys ?


My 2 cents..

I think the answer is we would never know unless there is an official statement of what is really causing the delay for some. Until then we can only speculate what's really happening. There could be many different reasons such as, work load of CO, random employment and character checks, technical delays or even some actual issue in their process and several other that we would never know. 

Actually all the effort that we put towards this reminds me of B.F. Skinner's experiments which kind of explains how we derive false connections between cause and effect by analysing the patterns. Only thing we might be able to do is following up with them after the current processing time is crossed.

However, you guys are certainly helping others to keep their hopes high!!


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> Surely 8 or more grants today.....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


please do not stress yourself by waking up at 4 a.m.

189/190 - 0 grants today

I think they will surprise us in last week 27-31 August.

....and do not go for 3-4 pegs tonight


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> It's something to do with human psych also. When you have pile of files on your table you tend to go through them quicker to get rid of the load and ignore small shortcomings but when there are only few files on table one becomes stringent and starts getting into nitty gritty because there is all the time available.
> There is one more thing I have observed from immitracker, someone else also should corroborate it. Application from January till March are clustered between end of June till end of July with almost negligible lull between each month, it seems as all three months were picked simultaneously and done chronologically. Now a big lull time maybe pointing towards either batch of next three months for one month which will end fiscal year 2017-18 and they would then finish off with backlog or maybe do backlog now and start batch afterwards..What do you think guys?


Somebody can corroborate ..for mental peace ??


----------



## LadyZebo

I am so upset today, I don't even have a clue what is going on with my application. I have been waiting for 319 days without CO contact, I submitted a very complete application. Now I am very upset because my medicals and PCC will be one year tomorrow and for no just cause, I stand the risk of being told to repeat it for my family of 4. I think whatever algorithms they have used has not favoured me. I just pray to God that I get my grant instead of being asked to repeat medicals and PCC


----------



## GUNBUN

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Somebody can corroborate ..for mental peace ??


Of all the cases those registered CO contacts during Jun-18 and Jul-18, only 7 turned into grants. rest are pending.

So CO contact cases, immi assessment, lodged for Older/Jan/Feb/Mar would get more priority and they may choose not to pick new cases.

So by 3rd/4th week of Aug....we would see people singing this song....

_"One GRANT"

It's kinda funny how life can change
Can flip 180 in a matter of days
Sometimes GRANT works in mysterious ways
One day you wake up gone without a trace

I refuse to give up
I refuse to give in
You're my everything
I don't wanna give up
I don't wanna give in, oh
So, everybody, sing

One GRANT for the mother's pride
One GRANT for the times we cried
One GRANT gotta stay alive
I will survive
...
...
...

One GRANT is all we need_


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody can corroborate ..for mental peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the cases those registered CO contacts during Jun-18 and Jul-18, only 7 turned into grants. rest are pending.
> 
> So CO contact cases, immi assessment, lodged for Older/Jan/Feb/Mar would get more priority and they may choose not to pick new cases.
> 
> So by 3rd/4th week of Aug....we would see people singing this song....
> 
> _"One GRANT"
> 
> It's kinda funny how life can change
> Can flip 180 in a matter of days
> Sometimes GRANT works in mysterious ways
> One day you wake up gone without a trace
> 
> I refuse to give up
> I refuse to give in
> You're my everything
> I don't wanna give up
> I don't wanna give in, oh
> So, everybody, sing
> 
> One GRANT for the mother's pride
> One GRANT for the times we cried
> One GRANT gotta stay alive
> I will survive
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> One GRANT is all we need_
Click to expand...

Did you compose this?


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

LadyZebo said:


> I am so upset today, I don't even have a clue what is going on with my application. I have been waiting for 319 days without CO contact, I submitted a very complete application. Now I am very upset because my medicals and PCC will be one year tomorrow and for no just cause, I stand the risk of being told to repeat it for my family of 4. I think whatever algorithms they have used has not favoured me. I just pray to God that I get my grant instead of being asked to repeat medicals and PCC


did u call them?


----------



## aswin4PR

newbienz said:


> 1. No CO contact does not necessarily mean that your application was in a ready to give grant status on Day 1.
> The CO would have worked on your application tediously and collated the documents and evidence correctly
> He may have waited for inputs from other departments on your case
> 
> 2. If you are assuming that completing medicals and giving English scores is not a part of the documentation, then you are sadly mistaken
> Each applicant has to ensure that he completes his medicals and submits the English scores as per department guidelines
> 
> What ego would be satisfied of the CO in delaying your grant I fail to understand
> If at all his ego would be boosted if he can give maximum grants in the period
> 
> The easier you make the life of the CO, the faster will be the grant
> 
> I have personally experienced this in my 1 decade of visa and PR applications
> 
> Cheers


Just to Clarify i am not telling about completing medicals or PTE Score submission in pOint 2.
I am talking about CO asking to send the email of PTE score sent confirmation even when the scores are sent long Back.
And medicals completion from here refers to getting the CO contact to upload the Medicals completed Form by downloading from e-refferal site inspite being the IMMI account showing medicals completed successfully and no action required.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

GUNBUN said:


> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody can corroborate ..for mental peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the cases those registered CO contacts during Jun-18 and Jul-18, only 7 turned into grants. rest are pending.
> 
> So CO contact cases, immi assessment, lodged for Older/Jan/Feb/Mar would get more priority and they may choose not to pick new cases.
> 
> So by 3rd/4th week of Aug....we would see people singing this song....
> 
> _"One GRANT"
> 
> It's kinda funny how life can change
> Can flip 180 in a matter of days
> Sometimes GRANT works in mysterious ways
> One day you wake up gone without a trace
> 
> I refuse to give up
> I refuse to give in
> You're my everything
> I don't wanna give up
> I don't wanna give in, oh
> So, everybody, sing
> 
> One GRANT for the mother's pride
> One GRANT for the times we cried
> One GRANT gotta stay alive
> I will survive
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> One GRANT is all we need_
Click to expand...

I was including direct grant cases also.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

Awfully quiet on the Grant Front today!



:ranger:


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> please do not stress yourself by waking up at 4 a.m.
> 
> 189/190 - 0 grants today
> 
> I think they will surprise us in last week 27-31 August.
> 
> ....and do not go for 3-4 pegs tonight


I just came from Office by that time mate. had a very long day due to project release... That was my post just before going to bed... By the way Good morning Folks


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> Of all the cases those registered CO contacts during Jun-18 and Jul-18, only 7 turned into grants. rest are pending.
> 
> So CO contact cases, immi assessment, lodged for Older/Jan/Feb/Mar would get more priority and they may choose not to pick new cases.
> 
> So by 3rd/4th week of Aug....we would see people singing this song....
> 
> _"One GRANT"
> 
> It's kinda funny how life can change
> Can flip 180 in a matter of days
> Sometimes GRANT works in mysterious ways
> One day you wake up gone without a trace
> 
> I refuse to give up
> I refuse to give in
> You're my everything
> I don't wanna give up
> I don't wanna give in, oh
> So, everybody, sing
> 
> One GRANT for the mother's pride
> One GRANT for the times we cried
> One GRANT gotta stay alive
> I will survive
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> One GRANT is all we need_





swatee25 said:


> Did you compose this?


I could only compose posts on EF.

This was edited version of One Love - Blue

Guys - How you are passing this time, especially today ?


----------



## GUNBUN

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Awfully quiet on the Grant Front today!
> 
> 
> 
> :ranger:


No one knows whether this is beginning of quiet days...or just it is today.

:juggle:


----------



## chp85

Got a CO contact today to fill form 815 for my husband. Updating immitracker right away!


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the cases those registered CO contacts during Jun-18 and Jul-18, only 7 turned into grants. rest are pending.
> 
> So CO contact cases, immi assessment, lodged for Older/Jan/Feb/Mar would get more priority and they may choose not to pick new cases.
> 
> So by 3rd/4th week of Aug....we would see people singing this song....
> 
> _"One GRANT"
> 
> It's kinda funny how life can change
> Can flip 180 in a matter of days
> Sometimes GRANT works in mysterious ways
> One day you wake up gone without a trace
> 
> I refuse to give up
> I refuse to give in
> You're my everything
> I don't wanna give up
> I don't wanna give in, oh
> So, everybody, sing
> 
> One GRANT for the mother's pride
> One GRANT for the times we cried
> One GRANT gotta stay alive
> I will survive
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> One GRANT is all we need_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you compose this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could only compose posts on EF.
> 
> This was edited version of One Love - Blue
> 
> Guys - How you are passing this time, especially today ?
Click to expand...


Hmmmm.....I am bored honestly... Don't know if I should consult an astrologer... Or should I just be patient


----------



## swatee25

chp85 said:


> Got a CO contact today to fill form 815 for my husband. Updating immitracker right away!


Awesome.... All the best for a speedy grant


----------



## Duncanwl1991

GUNBUN said:


> No one knows whether this is beginning of quiet days...or just it is today.
> 
> :juggle:


Im just holding out to see Grants coming in Closer to my submission date of April 20th...

Then I can already see it going

"Grant for me - submitted April 18th"

then a few days of nothing...

"Grant for me - submitted April 22nd"

And then I will be sitting here confused, depressed and pissed aff


----------



## JHubble

Wow good to hear that some progress is going on. All the best to for a speedy grant!!!


chp85 said:


> Got a CO contact today to fill form 815 for my husband. Updating immitracker right away!


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyZebo

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> did u call them?


Yes I did, I was told that a note was left for the CO on my case, also sent feedback via immiaccount and got the same response that the case is being processed.


----------



## ankititp

Really nice !! I am also singing this.


GUNBUN said:


> Of all the cases those registered CO contacts during Jun-18 and Jul-18, only 7 turned into grants. rest are pending.
> 
> So CO contact cases, immi assessment, lodged for Older/Jan/Feb/Mar would get more priority and they may choose not to pick new cases.
> 
> So by 3rd/4th week of Aug....we would see people singing this song....
> 
> _"One GRANT"
> 
> It's kinda funny how life can change
> Can flip 180 in a matter of days
> Sometimes GRANT works in mysterious ways
> One day you wake up gone without a trace
> 
> I refuse to give up
> I refuse to give in
> You're my everything
> I don't wanna give up
> I don't wanna give in, oh
> So, everybody, sing
> 
> One GRANT for the mother's pride
> One GRANT for the times we cried
> One GRANT gotta stay alive
> I will survive
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> One GRANT is all we need_


Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

LadyZebo said:


> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did u call them?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did, I was told that a note was left for the CO on my case, also sent feedback via immiaccount and got the same response that the case is being processed.
Click to expand...

call them again.. write a letter to them explaining ur agony


----------



## aswin4PR

Where are the Grants for the day Guys... Does every body left the hope and left checking emails or Its just one more black day... Could be some Jan, Feb or Dec grants today.. Go and check your emails guys... I don't believe there will be zero grants....

Come on Make some noise of grants...


----------



## msingh1

aswin4PR said:


> Just to Clarify i am not telling about completing medicals or PTE Score submission in pOint 2.
> 
> I am talking about CO asking to send the email of PTE score sent confirmation even when the scores are sent long Back.
> 
> And medicals completion from here refers to getting the CO contact to upload the Medicals completed Form by downloading from e-refferal site inspite being the IMMI account showing medicals completed successfully and no action required.




“upload the Medicals completed Form by downloading from e-refferal site”

Please explain how is it done ?
My status on medical is no action required. 
Do I need to upload “some pdf or something” after downloading it from “somewhere“


----------



## Ptashant

aswin4PR said:


> Where are the Grants for the day Guys... Does every body left the hope and left checking emails or Its just one more black day... Could be some Jan, Feb or Dec grants today.. Go and check your emails guys... I don't believe there will be zero grants....
> 
> Come on Make some noise of grants...


One of my friend got grant today for 

ANZSCO 263312 (Telecom Network Engineer)



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Ptashant said:


> One of my friend got grant today for
> 
> ANZSCO 263312 (Telecom Network Engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Is it possible to get his lodgement details, will create immitracker profile for him. LOL.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptashant

GUNBUN said:


> Is it possible to get his lodgement details, will create immitracker profile for him. LOL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


ANZSCO 263312 (Telecom Network Engineer)

*EA skill assessment:*
Submitted: 22 Jan 2018
Positive result: 20 Feb 2018

Points (189): 75 (Eng 20)

*EOI:*
Submitted: 22 Feb 2018
Invite received (190 NSW): 05 Mar 2018
Invite received (189): 07 Mar 2018

VISA applied (189):
Application submitted: 27 Mar 2018
Medical reports uploaded: 11-15 Jul 2018
PCC uploaded: 28 Jul 2018

Grant: 07 Aug 2018

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

msingh1 said:


> “upload the Medicals completed Form by downloading from e-refferal site”
> 
> Please explain how is it done ?
> My status on medical is no action required.
> Do I need to upload “some pdf or something” after downloading it from “somewhere“


https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
Go to this link and prvide details you can download the form. Check that you can see the status a s completed againast the tests.
You can upload it. This was not 100% required but some of the applicants said that they have got CO contact to do so earlier in the same form.


----------



## b21.himanshu

Unfortunately received CO contact today for Spouse Skills assessment. It is already attached in my the documents. In a bad mood .


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> No one knows whether this is beginning of quiet days...or just it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> :juggle:




I am sure it will be busy week! Lets hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

chp85 said:


> Got a CO contact today to fill form 815 for my husband. Updating immitracker right away!



Any health conditions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

swatee25 said:


> Hmmmm.....I am bored honestly... Don't know if I should consult an astrologer... Or should I just be patient




Patience is the gift, and not only it be useful in immigration but in general 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

aswin4PR said:


> Where are the Grants for the day Guys... Does every body left the hope and left checking emails or Its just one more black day... Could be some Jan, Feb or Dec grants today.. Go and check your emails guys... I don't believe there will be zero grants....
> 
> Come on Make some noise of grants...




Guys, cmon, be positive, it will come, we all meet here one day!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicc227

Need some help from the various gurus here. Just received the CO contact and they requested for a couple of things which I need some help on. 

1. My husband changed his family name around 15 years ago through a deed poll with a lawyer then. He has since lost the deed poll and we had initially submitted a Statutory Declaration indicating the name change to DIBP. His passport, marriage certificate and university degree has been updated with his new surname while his birth cert still indicates the old surname. My question is: If we can't find the original deed poll and a statutory declaration is insufficient, what else can we provide to the CO? 

We are considering providing copies of his previous passport (under old name) and new passports (under new name) to prove that his name did indeed change. The passports would have his picture as well so there's photo verification if required. Do you think this is enough? And any suggestions on what else we could provide?

2. We were also asked to provide the Australian Federal Police National Police Check within 28 days. Is this the Australian equivalent PCC? Can anyone advise how long it would take to get the results? And would they email the results to us? Reason being we're in Singapore, so if they snail mail it, it would definitely add to the overall waiting time. 

From the website, it's indicated that it will take up to 15 working days to get the AFP National Police Check results, but am hoping for the advise of some experts who have gone through the process. I'm worried we will pass the 28 days to reply to CO if it takes 15 working days to get a result, plus another week or two for it to be mailed to Singapore. 

Help please!


----------



## GUNBUN

Ptashant said:


> ANZSCO 263312 (Telecom Network Engineer)
> 
> *EA skill assessment:*
> Submitted: 22 Jan 2018
> Positive result: 20 Feb 2018
> 
> Points (189): 75 (Eng 20)
> 
> *EOI:*
> Submitted: 22 Feb 2018
> Invite received (190 NSW): 05 Mar 2018
> Invite received (189): 07 Mar 2018
> 
> VISA applied (189):
> Application submitted: 27 Mar 2018
> Medical reports uploaded: 11-15 Jul 2018
> PCC uploaded: 28 Jul 2018
> 
> Grant: 07 Aug 2018
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks dear.

This is classic example.

Medical submitted - 15 Jul
PCC submitted - 28 Jul
Grant - 7th Aug 

It means file was opened after 28 Jul and closed within a week with direct grant.

CO's are well capable of closing a case even with a weeks time....then why such huge backlog 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

b21.himanshu said:


> Unfortunately received CO contact today for Spouse Skills assessment. It is already attached in my the documents. In a bad mood .


For primary applicants there exists labelled placeholder for each and every document.

For secondary applicant, we are forced to attach all those documents under 'Others'.

And then case officer overlook these docs.

Where is the applicants fault?



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

b21.himanshu said:


> Unfortunately received CO contact today for Spouse Skills assessment. It is already attached in my the documents. In a bad mood .


Told you mate you will hear something this week.....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## b21.himanshu

GUNBUN said:


> For primary applicants there exists labelled placeholder for each and every document.
> 
> For secondary applicant, we are forced to attach all those documents under 'Others'.
> 
> And then case officer overlook these docs.
> 
> Where is the applicants fault?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Applicant's fault is that when you apply through a MARA agent and he makes such a stupid mistake of not uploading Skill Assessment result of your partner. I think its applicant's mistake to not cross verify the documents uploaded by a MARA Agent. Seems like a fair CO who has verified all the documents.


----------



## aswin4PR

b21.himanshu said:


> Applicant's fault is that when you apply through a MARA agent and he makes such a stupid mistake of not uploading Skill Assessment result of your partner. I think its applicant's mistake to not cross verify the documents uploaded by a MARA Agent. Seems like a fair CO who has verified all the documents.


Too bad from an agent prospective... Anyhow, hope for the best and upload it ASAP...
I hope you should have been done this by now and clicked the IP too  .
All the best.. Hope for a quick grant.


----------



## GUNBUN

b21.himanshu said:


> Applicant's fault is that when you apply through a MARA agent and he makes such a stupid mistake of not uploading Skill Assessment result of your partner. I think its applicant's mistake to not cross verify the documents uploaded by a MARA Agent. Seems like a fair CO who has verified all the documents.


Oops...so much I have been cursing CO's , I will not get place in heaven 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## msingh1

aswin4PR said:


> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Go to this link and prvide details you can download the form. Check that you can see the status a s completed againast the tests.
> 
> You can upload it. This was not 100% required but some of the applicants said that they have got CO contact to do so earlier in the same form.




Thank you 
This will be first order of business as soon as I reach home today.


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> Oops...so much I have been cursing CO's , I will not get place in heaven
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Seems to be sad for you @GUNBUN but i just checked some comments for a couple of May and September 2017 lodged applicant saying that he/she did get an immi commencement email but no further information till now.. Neighther a CO Contact nor Grant.... 

I dont know how this bell curve works... Gods must be crazy... I am sorry why to blame God when its a CO...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> Seems to be sad for you @GUNBUN but i just checked some comments for a couple of May and September 2017 lodged applicant saying that he/she did get an immi commencement email but no further information till now.. Neighther a CO Contact nor Grant....
> 
> I dont know how this bell curve works... Gods must be crazy... I am sorry why to blame God when its a CO...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


hmm...yeah, I am aware of stories sticking around immi commencement mail. For a majority for those cases grant were reported in 45-60 days of that mail. Exceptionally, there are few old non-granted cases with/without immi comm. mail. 

Career wise, financially & mentally - I am at ZERO.

When I lodged visa in Jan, I made only Plan-A. I have no backup plan if my application gets rejected / delayed by 2 years.

In worst case, I will have to start my life again in India from scratch.

So far, the August month is not promising


----------



## bjg26

nicc227 said:


> Need some help from the various gurus here. Just received the CO contact and they requested for a couple of things which I need some help on.
> 
> 1. My husband changed his family name around 15 years ago through a deed poll with a lawyer then. He has since lost the deed poll and we had initially submitted a Statutory Declaration indicating the name change to DIBP. His passport, marriage certificate and university degree has been updated with his new surname while his birth cert still indicates the old surname. My question is: If we can't find the original deed poll and a statutory declaration is insufficient, what else can we provide to the CO?
> 
> We are considering providing copies of his previous passport (under old name) and new passports (under new name) to prove that his name did indeed change. The passports would have his picture as well so there's photo verification if required. Do you think this is enough? And any suggestions on what else we could provide?
> 
> 2. We were also asked to provide the Australian Federal Police National Police Check within 28 days. Is this the Australian equivalent PCC? Can anyone advise how long it would take to get the results? And would they email the results to us? Reason being we're in Singapore, so if they snail mail it, it would definitely add to the overall waiting time.
> 
> From the website, it's indicated that it will take up to 15 working days to get the AFP National Police Check results, but am hoping for the advise of some experts who have gone through the process. I'm worried we will pass the 28 days to reply to CO if it takes 15 working days to get a result, plus another week or two for it to be mailed to Singapore.
> 
> Help please!


You’re located in Singapore and it’s strange why the CO requested AFP Police check. This is only required if you have lived in Australia for over 12 months in a span of 10 yrs. I’m onshore here in Australia and I got mine mailed 8 days.

Maybe the CO is referring to Singapore Police check unless you have lived in Australia for over 12 months or so..


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> aswin4PR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be sad for you @GUNBUN but i just checked some comments for a couple of May and September 2017 lodged applicant saying that he/she did get an immi commencement email but no further information till now.. Neighther a CO Contact nor Grant....
> 
> I dont know how this bell curve works... Gods must be crazy... I am sorry why to blame God when its a CO...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> hmm...yeah, I am aware of stories sticking around immi commencement mail. For a majority for those cases grant were reported in 45-60 days of that mail. Exceptionally, there are few old non-granted cases with/without immi comm. mail.
> 
> Career wise, financially & mentally - I am at ZERO.
> 
> When I lodged visa in Jan, I made only Plan-A. I have no backup plan if my application gets rejected / delayed by 2 years.
> 
> In worst case, I will have to start my life again in India from scratch.
> 
> So far, the August month is not promising
Click to expand...

GUnBUN I know what you are going thru. Since yday even I am feeling very gloomy for no reason. When you arrive at the end of your rope, just tie a knot and hang in there. Life doesn't stop anywhere... Continue with your Indian life, prep your mood and you will get the visa soon. Don't be sad.


----------



## harrymoves

b21.himanshu said:


> Unfortunately received CO contact today for Spouse Skills assessment. It is already attached in my the documents. In a bad mood .


Hopefully you will get the grant in 15-30 days time.
Could you please share your code and lodgement date ?

-------------------
ANEZCO : 261313, offshore, India
Lodged : 10/04/2018
Grant: On or after 08/08/2018


----------



## sujas

*PR-Second time applicant as earlier PR expired*

*Guys- posting this on behalf of a relative*

What are the chances of getting an invite ( with 75 points) if the applicant was a PR holder earlier( 2010-2015) but never lived in Australia and hence the visa eventually expired? Please advise if you have any insights regarding this.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sujas said:


> *Guys- posting this on behalf of a relative*
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invite ( with 75 points) if the applicant was a PR holder earlier( 2010-2015) but never lived in Australia and hence the visa eventually expired? Please advise if you have any insights regarding this.


Did they visit Australia and spend at least one calendar day in Australia? 

If yes, they can consider the relevant resident return visa. 

If not, no clue - I would imagine it would entail meeting the requirements today and going through the process as is everyone else.


----------



## andreyx108b

sujas said:


> *Guys- posting this on behalf of a relative*
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invite ( with 75 points) if the applicant was a PR holder earlier( 2010-2015) but never lived in Australia and hence the visa eventually expired? Please advise if you have any insights regarding this.


I have not came across obstacles, or members who had an issue... nor heard of legal restrictions, but maybe better to talk to MARA or someone who had the same situation.


----------



## sujas

andreyx108b said:


> I have not came across obstacles...


thanks! did you get the invite second time successfully?


----------



## andreyx108b

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Did they visit Australia and spend at least one calendar day in Australia?
> 
> If yes, they can consider the relevant resident return visa.
> 
> If not, no clue - I would imagine it would entail meeting the requirements today and going through the process as is everyone else.


I guess it will be hard to get one.


----------



## sujas

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Did they visit Australia and spend at least one calendar day in Australia?
> 
> If yes, they can consider the relevant resident return visa.
> 
> If not, no clue - I would imagine it would entail meeting the requirements today and going through the process as is everyone else.


Thank you - will convey to him .I believe he & family have spent shorter durations of 1-2 weeks or so multiple times on vacation but not a longer stay. As the applicant was given a PR which was not utilized earlier, will it diminish chances of getting an invite again?


----------



## GUNBUN

*End of Week*

Guys,

For Dec/Jan - this week is finished now, we should look forward for 13 Aug Monday...5 days of wait from today  

For March - you can hope until Saturday.

For Feb - It's 50:50, you are literally in between Jan & Mar.


----------



## andreyx108b

sujas said:


> Thank you - will convey to him .I believe he & family have spent shorter durations of 1-2 weeks or so multiple times on vacation but not a longer stay. As the applicant was given a PR which was not utilized earlier, will it diminish chances of getting an invite again?


its not a question of invite... its more of visa grant and any restrictions.


----------



## parthiban

GUNBUN said:


> Guys,
> 
> For Dec/Jan - this week is finished now, we should look forward for 13 Aug Monday...5 days of wait from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For March - you can hope until Saturday.
> 
> For Feb - It's 50:50, you are literally in between Jan & Mar.


Hi GUNBUN,

When can I expect my Golden Grant.

PTE - updated on 26th March 2018(20 pts 7th attempt)
Got Invitation - June 6th 2018
Payment Made - June 18th 2018
Medical done - June 26th 2018
Docs uploaded between 6th and 27th June


----------



## chp85

andreyx108b said:


> Any health conditions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His x ray wasn't clear, although he has never had TB..hence form 815


----------



## GUNBUN

parthiban said:


> Hi GUNBUN,
> 
> When can I expect my Golden Grant.
> 
> PTE - updated on 26th March 2018(20 pts 7th attempt)
> Got Invitation - June 6th 2018
> Payment Made - June 18th 2018
> Medical done - June 26th 2018
> Docs uploaded between 6th and 27th June



If you would have asked me 2 months back, I must have suggested you to go for 190. But its too late now.

For 189, minimum wait = 6 months.....maximum wait is ?

When I lodged on 5-Jan, I thought to get it within 3 months. Now, I am 7 month plus.

I suggest you to focus on your routine life & stay away from forums. Even I think of staying away from forum everyday...but I fail.


----------



## andreyx108b

chp85 said:


> His x ray wasn't clear, although he has never had TB..hence form 815


i see, well, any CO contact make your file move closer to a grant! good luck. 

with the 815 IED maybe shorter.


----------



## elmotoAU

chp85 said:


> His x ray wasn't clear, although he has never had TB..hence form 815


Hi! i would just like to clarify the health case of your partner. Was the status of his health assessment in the online immi "Health clearance provided - no action required"? Im asking because me and my partner are also thinking if we will upload Form 815. He has the same case. His x-ray was quite blurry but there were no issues with BUPA. He also doesn't have history of TB. He has the above status in our immi account. You think we should upload the same document to avoid CO contact? Thank you. We'll appreciate any insight.


----------



## andyrent

on a different topic... the AU PR is valid for 5 years , so what happens in the case when you enter AU at 4 year... 

do you still get permission to extend PR after 5th year ? 

given all this... it must be very difficult to get citizenship as well ...


----------



## Ismiya

Me too need answer for this.. Please anyone can clear this?


elmotoAU said:


> chp85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His x ray wasn't clear, although he has never had TB..hence form 815
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! i would just like to clarify the health case of your partner. Was the status of his health assessment in the online immi "Health clearance provided - no action required"? Im asking because me and my partner are also thinking if we will upload Form 815. He has the same case. His x-ray was quite blurry but there were no issues with BUPA. He also doesn't have history of TB. He has the above status in our immi account. You think we should upload the same document to avoid CO contact? Thank you. We'll appreciate any insight.
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

andyrent said:


> on a different topic... the AU PR is valid for 5 years , so what happens in the case when you enter AU at 4 year...
> 
> do you still get permission to extend PR after 5th year ?
> 
> given all this... it must be very difficult to get citizenship as well ...


PR is for life

The restrictions of 5 years is only for entering Australia 
If you enter Australia even on last day of the PR, you can happily live thereafter 

If you want to leave Australia then you need a RRV, which is issued depending on how many days you have lived in Australia in the last 5 years

Australian Citizenship eligibility will also be delayed if you stay out of Australia for long periods

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

elmotoAU said:


> Hi! i would just like to clarify the health case of your partner. Was the status of his health assessment in the online immi "Health clearance provided - no action required"? Im asking because me and my partner are also thinking if we will upload Form 815. He has the same case. His x-ray was quite blurry but there were no issues with BUPA. He also doesn't have history of TB. He has the above status in our immi account. You think we should upload the same document to avoid CO contact? Thank you. We'll appreciate any insight.


I wouldn't voluntarily submit a Form 815.

If it says no further action, I would wait for a grant or CO contact. Let BUPA interpret the results and the CO make a decision imho.


----------



## NB

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I wouldn't voluntarily submit a Form 815.
> 
> If it says no further action, I would wait for a grant or CO contact. Let BUPA interpret the results and the CO make a decision imho.


Agree

Moroever the CO would be scratching his head when he sees the 815 and wonder what he has missed in the file

Cheers


----------



## Ismiya

Maybe this sounds true. Will wait for that. Thank u both


newbienz said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't voluntarily submit a Form 815.
> 
> If it says no further action, I would wait for a grant or CO contact. Let BUPA interpret the results and the CO make a decision imho.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Moroever the CO would be scratching his head when he sees the 815 and wonder what he has missed in the file
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Anybody having any idea how EV of retired military personnel is done. All official documents with regard to discharge have been provided. I am asking just in case I should be cautious.


----------



## elmotoAU

Copy that, guys! Thank you!


----------



## chp85

elmotoAU said:


> Hi! i would just like to clarify the health case of your partner. Was the status of his health assessment in the online immi "Health clearance provided - no action required"? Im asking because me and my partner are also thinking if we will upload Form 815. He has the same case. His x-ray was quite blurry but there were no issues with BUPA. He also doesn't have history of TB. He has the above status in our immi account. You think we should upload the same document to avoid CO contact? Thank you. We'll appreciate any insight.


Status of his health assessment in the online immi was "Health clearance provided - no action required". He wasn't required to undergo any further check only form 815 was needed to be signed. I'm doubtful whether we can sign form 815 with our own consent prior to a CO contact.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Someone got NJL today. He lodged on 16/1/2017... reasons are as follows...
Adverse information received
The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your
application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not
support your application.
With your application, you provided a work reference from Priyalaxmi Machinery
Manufacturers in support of your claim of employment as Production Manager from
01/09/2010 to date.
I note that on 04/05/2018 you advised the Department that the business was in the process
of closing down, and provided a letter signed by "Partner" (name not provided) confirming the
extension of your employment until 31/07/2018.
On 21 May 2018, departmental officers visited your claimed employer Priyalaxmi Machinery
Manufacturers, trading at the time as Laxmi Machinery, and interviewed an employee
present on site, who advised he had been employed there for 20 years. He stated that you
were a manager in the business. However, you were not present when the officers visited,
and no explanation of your absence was provided.
The employee stated that he had been advised by you to provide information about your
employment if anyone called in to enquire.
Departmental officers attempted to speak to other workers in the factory and show them your
photo, but the employee, who appeared to be in a supervisory role, did not allow the officers
to interview other staff.The officers spoke to a factory guard and showed him your photograph, however the guard
did not recognise you from the photo.
Based on the information obtained during the site visit, I have concerns about the veracity of
your employment claims


----------



## wahajmeer

Finally received the grant letter for me and family. Thanks for all your guidance and support on the forum for the past few months. All the best for those waiting, hope you guys get your grant soon.

Regards,
WM

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10) | Granted 08-08-2018


----------



## GUNBUN

wahajmeer said:


> Finally received the grant letter for me and family. Thanks for all your guidance and support on the forum for the past few months. All the best for those waiting, hope you guys get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> WM
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10) | Granted 08-08-2018


OMG April grants started....

Congrats WM.

@Duncanwl1991 - FYI


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Someone got NJL today. He lodged on 16/1/2017... reasons are as follows...
> Adverse information received
> The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your
> application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not
> support your application.
> With your application, you provided a work reference from Priyalaxmi Machinery
> Manufacturers in support of your claim of employment as Production Manager from
> 01/09/2010 to date.
> I note that on 04/05/2018 you advised the Department that the business was in the process
> of closing down, and provided a letter signed by "Partner" (name not provided) confirming the
> extension of your employment until 31/07/2018.
> On 21 May 2018, departmental officers visited your claimed employer Priyalaxmi Machinery
> Manufacturers, trading at the time as Laxmi Machinery, and interviewed an employee
> present on site, who advised he had been employed there for 20 years. He stated that you
> were a manager in the business. However, you were not present when the officers visited,
> and no explanation of your absence was provided.
> The employee stated that he had been advised by you to provide information about your
> employment if anyone called in to enquire.
> Departmental officers attempted to speak to other workers in the factory and show them your
> photo, but the employee, who appeared to be in a supervisory role, did not allow the officers
> to interview other staff.The officers spoke to a factory guard and showed him your photograph, however the guard
> did not recognise you from the photo.
> Based on the information obtained during the site visit, I have concerns about the veracity of
> your employment claims


Usual comments I have when I read a NJL post: consult an immigration lawyer. 

My 2 cents: read through the NJL thread, other folks have had similar letters cause of a poor experience on the part of DHA representatives doing a site visit. 

It may have been for completely legitimate reasons the supervisor didn't want to allow their staff to be interviewed, similarly the guard not recognising the picture is minor in my mind. A good immigration lawyer ought to know how to craft an effective response. 

Hopefully there is good paperwork underpinning the application.


----------



## parthiban

wahajmeer said:


> Finally received the grant letter for me and family. Thanks for all your guidance and support on the forum for the past few months. All the best for those waiting, hope you guys get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> WM
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10) | Granted 08-08-2018


Congrats! Enjoy the m


----------



## parthiban

parthiban said:


> wahajmeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally received the grant letter for me and family. Thanks for all your guidance and support on the forum for the past few months. All the best for those waiting, hope you guys get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> WM
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10) | Granted 08-08-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Enjoy the moment!
Click to expand...

Gave hope for us!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Anybody having any idea how EV of retired military personnel is done. All official documents with regard to discharge have been provided. I am asking just in case I should be cautious.


Same as other occupations, if necessary they will contact people based on publicly available info or the contact details you provided. 

I would imagine there is an additional layer of checks by DHA (ie the Aussie security apparatus) to ensure the service was above board, especially if the person was deployed to an active theatre in the past.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

wahajmeer said:


> Finally received the grant letter for me and family. Thanks for all your guidance and support on the forum for the past few months. All the best for those waiting, hope you guys get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> WM
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10) | Granted 08-08-2018


**** yea!!

April and UK!

I dont think i can cross anything more for my 20th Submission! :fingerscrossed:

Congrats though mate - And all the best!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## GUNBUN

Duncanwl1991 said:


> **** yea!!
> 
> April and UK!
> 
> I dont think i can cross anything more for my 20th Submission! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Congrats though mate - And all the best!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Their strategy of 'Pick some, dump rest' continues and enters April.

Just pray to God that your case gets picked up.

Those leftover cases will see an indefinite wait  this year.

This is very painful to see that lodgement 3 months later getting grants and we could do nothing but just watch.


----------



## seemasharma1584

wahajmeer said:


> Finally received the grant letter for me and family. Thanks for all your guidance and support on the forum for the past few months. All the best for those waiting, hope you guys get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> WM
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10) | Granted 08-08-2018


Congrats  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

*it's on !!!! April has started*


----------



## Duncanwl1991

GUNBUN said:


> Their strategy of 'Pick some, dump rest' continues and enters April.
> 
> Just pray to God that your case gets picked up.
> 
> Those leftover cases will see an indefinite wait  this year.


Yea i cant get my head round how they are progressing each month!!

My only thought - Is that (i think someone suggested this) its to meet the "75% Processed Within" quota that they give.

And they pick up the most straight forward looking cases and try to get through as much of them a month to say "We have processed 55% of Aprils Applicants" etc etc

But it really isnt fair for those waiting from January etc.

The department might be understaffed or something too which could suggest some hold ups..

But who knows - Hopefully everyone gets soon!


----------



## kaanixir

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Yea i cant get my head round how they are progressing each month!!
> 
> My only thought - Is that (i think someone suggested this) its to meet the "75% Processed Within" quota that they give.
> 
> And they pick up the most straight forward looking cases and try to get through as much of them a month to say "We have processed 55% of Aprils Applicants" etc etc
> 
> But it really isnt fair for those waiting from January etc.
> 
> The department might be understaffed or something too which could suggest some hold ups..
> 
> But who knows - Hopefully everyone gets soon!



I HOPE SO. It could be me, you or someone else next, but it wont take more than 2 months after "CO assigned" status. Make them wheels roll


----------



## Duncanwl1991

kaanixir said:


> I HOPE SO. It could be me, you or someone else next, but it wont take more than 2 months after "CO assigned" status. Make them wheels roll


"CO Assigned" Status

Does your status on the ImmiTracker change when the CO is Assigned??

I wasnt aware of this?

Just thought you would get a "Direct Grant"
Or a notification from the CO asking for more information!

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## GUNBUN

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Yea i cant get my head round how they are progressing each month!!
> 
> My only thought - Is that (i think someone suggested this) its to meet the "75% Processed Within" quota that they give.
> 
> And they pick up the most straight forward looking cases and try to get through as much of them a month to say "We have processed 55% of Aprils Applicants" etc etc
> 
> But it really isnt fair for those waiting from January etc.
> 
> The department might be understaffed or something too which could suggest some hold ups..
> 
> But who knows - Hopefully everyone gets soon!


In our real life example - when we get mathematics question paper for 3 hours, first 5 mins we check & mark all those questions that are easy/straightforward. Then, we start with those easy questions. Not only this gives us confidence but also we assure good marks against them. harder questions we attempt in last 1 hour.

In immigration scenario, they are just solving those easy questions without any time frame in mind....All hard questions they will pick near to 8-10 months of processing time.


----------



## wahajmeer

Duncanwl1991 said:


> **** yea!!
> 
> April and UK!
> 
> I dont think i can cross anything more for my 20th Submission! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Congrats though mate - And all the best!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks mate!
I am off to Melbourne soon, where about are you headed, we could meet up!

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10) | Granted 08-08-2018


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody having any idea how EV of retired military personnel is done. All official documents with regard to discharge have been provided. I am asking just in case I should be cautious.
> 
> 
> 
> Same as other occupations, if necessary they will contact people based on publicly available info or the contact details you provided.
> 
> I would imagine there is an additional layer of checks by DHA (ie the Aussie security apparatus) to ensure the service was above board, especially if the person was deployed to an active theatre in the past.
Click to expand...

no, it isn't done same as for someone working in private sector...two of my colleagues got last year and they didn't had any EV at least in traditional sense... so maybe they just verify official governmental letters provided..


----------



## wahajmeer

seemasharma1584 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thank you!!
Hope you get yours soon.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10) | Granted 08-08-2018


----------



## wahajmeer

GUNBUN said:


> Their strategy of 'Pick some, dump rest' continues and enters April.
> 
> Just pray to God that your case gets picked up.
> 
> Those leftover cases will see an indefinite wait  this year.
> 
> This is very painful to see that lodgement 3 months later getting grants and we could do nothing but just watch.


Hang in there mate, yours is on its way hopefully. Good luck!

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10) | Granted 08-08-2018


----------



## seemasharma1584

wahajmeer said:


> Thank you!!
> Hope you get yours soon.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10) | Granted 08-08-2018


Yeah 9th april.. keeping fingers crossed.. for next week.. else being positive for next two weeks.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

seemasharma1584 said:


> Yeah 9th april.. keeping fingers crossed.. for next week.. else being positive for next two weeks..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


If everything uploaded in your immi account, it's a higher chance for all 2613xx.

From now and until week ending 24th Aug or even till 31st Aug.....April files will be opened and those straight forward cases will be granted immediately on the spot.

April guys - Last chance for you to open immi account & have a look that all docs are in order.

Most probably in a day or two march files will be closed and shall be kept next to Jan/Feb applicants.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

GUNBUN said:


> In our real life example - when we get mathematics question paper for 3 hours, first 5 mins we check & mark all those questions that are easy/straightforward. Then, we start with those easy questions. Not only this gives us confidence but also we assure good marks against them. harder questions we attempt in last 1 hour.
> 
> In immigration scenario, they are just solving those easy questions without any time frame in mind....All hard questions they will pick near to 8-10 months of processing time.


I'm completing 200 days of waiting (18-jan-2018) and 40 days of CO contact (28-Jun-2018) today. GOD only knows what's happening with our files...

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3

Hi, I recd Co contact for colour copy of passport ( i had provided a notorized b/w copy) My question is: does co look at the whole file before contacting us or is there a chance that he could come back again asking for another document. I have provided all the docs upfront to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## KVK

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Someone got NJL today. He lodged on 16/1/2017... reasons are as follows...
> Adverse information received
> The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your
> application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not
> support your application.
> With your application, you provided a work reference from Priyalaxmi Machinery
> Manufacturers in support of your claim of employment as Production Manager from
> 01/09/2010 to date.
> I note that on 04/05/2018 you advised the Department that the business was in the process
> of closing down, and provided a letter signed by "Partner" (name not provided) confirming the
> extension of your employment until 31/07/2018.
> On 21 May 2018, departmental officers visited your claimed employer Priyalaxmi Machinery
> Manufacturers, trading at the time as Laxmi Machinery, and interviewed an employee
> present on site, who advised he had been employed there for 20 years. He stated that you
> were a manager in the business. However, you were not present when the officers visited,
> and no explanation of your absence was provided.
> The employee stated that he had been advised by you to provide information about your
> employment if anyone called in to enquire.
> Departmental officers attempted to speak to other workers in the factory and show them your
> photo, but the employee, who appeared to be in a supervisory role, did not allow the officers
> to interview other staff.The officers spoke to a factory guard and showed him your photograph, however the guard
> did not recognise you from the photo.
> Based on the information obtained during the site visit, I have concerns about the veracity of
> your employment claims


Did he lodge on Jan-2018 or Jan-2017, I know someone with the similar experience.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> no, it isn't done same as for someone working in private sector...two of my colleagues got last year and they didn't had any EV at least in traditional sense... so maybe they just verify official governmental letters provided..


Maybe it is different for your country. 

For my Singaporean friends (technically not retired, but ex-full time serviceman) their department was contacted and relevant manpower CO spoken to.


----------



## GUNBUN

rsa3 said:


> Hi, I recd Co contact for colour copy of passport ( i had provided a notorized b/w copy) My question is: does co look at the whole file before contacting us or is there a chance that he could come back again asking for another document. I have provided all the docs upfront to the best of my knowledge.


They must have gone through all your documents. Must not ask anything else.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

kvk said:


> yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone got njl today. He lodged on 16/1/2017... Reasons are as follows...
> Adverse information received
> the department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your
> application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not
> support your application.
> With your application, you provided a work reference from priyalaxmi machinery
> manufacturers in support of your claim of employment as production manager from
> 01/09/2010 to date.
> I note that on 04/05/2018 you advised the department that the business was in the process
> of closing down, and provided a letter signed by "partner" (name not provided) confirming the
> extension of your employment until 31/07/2018.
> On 21 may 2018, departmental officers visited your claimed employer priyalaxmi machinery
> manufacturers, trading at the time as laxmi machinery, and interviewed an employee
> present on site, who advised he had been employed there for 20 years. He stated that you
> were a manager in the business. However, you were not present when the officers visited,
> and no explanation of your absence was provided.
> The employee stated that he had been advised by you to provide information about your
> employment if anyone called in to enquire.
> Departmental officers attempted to speak to other workers in the factory and show them your
> photo, but the employee, who appeared to be in a supervisory role, did not allow the officers
> to interview other staff.the officers spoke to a factory guard and showed him your photograph, however the guard
> did not recognise you from the photo.
> Based on the information obtained during the site visit, i have concerns about the veracity of
> your employment claims
> 
> 
> 
> did he lodge on jan-2018 or jan-2017, i know someone with the similar experience.
Click to expand...

2017


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, it isn't done same as for someone working in private sector...two of my colleagues got last year and they didn't had any EV at least in traditional sense... so maybe they just verify official governmental letters provided..
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is different for your country.
> 
> For my Singaporean friends (technically not retired, but ex-full time serviceman) their department was contacted and relevant manpower CO spoken to.
Click to expand...

 yeah it might be different here


----------



## seemasharma1584

All doc are updated including photograph except PF statements..
Keeping fingers crossed.


GUNBUN said:


> If everything uploaded in your immi account, it's a higher chance for all 2613xx.
> 
> From now and until week ending 24th Aug or even till 31st Aug.....April files will be opened and those straight forward cases will be granted immediately on the spot.
> 
> April guys - Last chance for you to open immi account & have a look that all docs are in order.
> 
> Most probably in a day or two march files will be closed and shall be kept next to Jan/Feb applicants.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> I'm completing 200 days of waiting (18-jan-2018) and 40 days of CO contact (28-Jun-2018) today. GOD only knows what's happening with our files...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Whether CO contact or still in lodged.....cases left/skipped by them once.... both are getting same treatment....wait for last week of August i.e. 27 August or 3rd Sep.

In 190, grants are slower like 189 but there they are clearing CO contact cases for Jan/Feb.

At any point in time....190 is better than 189.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Maximum co contact between May and July go their grants within average of approx 30 days after the contact....so hold tight all who got contacted....although I just received a strange acknowledgement letter from CO I am counting that as a contact. 🙂


----------



## Duncanwl1991

If my earlier question went unnoticed

When your CO Starts looking at your case...

Does your immiaccount status change from "Received" to "CO Assigned" ?

Or if its a Direct Grant is it just changed to Granted pretty much?

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## seemasharma1584

With respect to PF, We have a query.. what exactly do they ask??? 
We have submitted Bank statement, form26as, form16,ITR.
Should I submit latest form16 and ITR?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Duncanwl1991 said:


> If my earlier question went unnoticed
> 
> When your CO Starts looking at your case...
> 
> Does your immiaccount status change from "Received" to "CO Assigned" ?
> 
> Or if its a Direct Grant is it just changed to Granted pretty much?
> 
> Cheers
> Duncan


Status remains "Received" and do not change unless their is either a CO contact or Grant.


----------



## GUNBUN

seemasharma1584 said:


> With respect to PF, We have a query.. what exactly do they ask???
> We have submitted Bank statement, form26as, form16,ITR.
> Should I submit latest form16 and ITR?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Form 26-AS will work as an alternate to PF statement.

PF statements shows monthly contribution of yours/employer share. Form-26 AS shows monthly deduction of tax paid by you. Both are govt. documents and concludes that you received monthly salary and credit/debit happened.


----------



## Akriti2289

*query*

I got promoted 2-3 days back and hence my designation in my company changed.
Same scenario with my husband.
Should I upload the recent compensation/designation letters etc.
If I upload all of them, do I need to restructure the statutory declaration document with the new designation? (though the roles and responsibilities remain the same)
The person who has signed the SD initially has also moved to Australia after getting PR. So getting his signatures would be difficult now.
My lodgment date is in April, so in no mood of taking any risk.

Please advice.


----------



## GUNBUN

Akriti2289 said:


> I got promoted 2-3 days back and hence my designation in my company changed.
> Same scenario with my husband.
> Should I upload the recent compensation/designation letters etc.
> If I upload all of them, do I need to restructure the statutory declaration document with the new designation? (though the roles and responsibilities remain the same)
> The person who has signed the SD initially has also moved to Australia after getting PR. So getting his signatures would be difficult now.
> My lodgment date is in April, so in no mood of taking any risk.
> 
> Please advice.


Even if you want to update, do upload = new compensation+reward letter+next month new payslip reflecting your promoted designation on it

No need to change SD.

Most important - The SD that you submitted to department, does that have the updated number/official email id of the person who signed it/ moved to AU. This is crucial for employment verification.


----------



## Akriti2289

GUNBUN, the SD has email address of the person, but the phone number is the one which was working in India. (I have uploaded the same SD as submitted during ACS).

In this scenario, what should be the correct step?
To frame a new SD with latest designation/ Roles / email id /phone number for contact?
But in that case i wont be able to take the signatures of the same person who signed the previous SD.

Also, in the past I have read some members suggesting that something else has replaced SD these days (as per the CO contacts) , something which requires the roles and responsibilities on the company letter head. 

Please advice what would the best thing possible keeping in mind the scenario and constraints.


----------



## GUNBUN

Akriti2289 said:


> GUNBUN, the SD has email address of the person, but the phone number is the one which was working in India. (I have uploaded the same SD as submitted during ACS).
> 
> In this scenario, what should be the correct step?
> To frame a new SD with latest designation/ Roles / email id /phone number for contact?
> But in that case i wont be able to take the signatures of the same person who signed the previous SD.
> 
> Also, in the past I have read some members suggesting that something else has replaced SD these days (as per the CO contacts) , something which requires the roles and responsibilities on the company letter head.
> 
> Please advice what would the best thing possible keeping in mind the scenario and constraints.


If it is possible to get R&R from company - nothing like that.

The updated phone number of the person who signed SD is mandatory for verification. how come that person has same company official email id ? it must have changed as he has joined new company in AU? or do you gave his personal email id.

do you have someone else in your company who can sign new SD ?


----------



## Akriti2289

That person who signed my SD has moved to onsite from the same company. Same company but new client location in Australia, hence the same official email address.
Yes I can try to get another SD and get it signed from a new person, but will it work?
Won't the two SDs signed from different people confuse our dear COs.
I will check for RnR meanwhile.

Also please let me know exactly what an RnR should contain and look like.


----------



## TheBull

wahajmeer said:


> Finally received the grant letter for me and family. Thanks for all your guidance and support on the forum for the past few months. All the best for those waiting, hope you guys get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> WM
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10) | Granted 08-08-2018


Congratulations!


----------



## GUNBUN

Akriti2289 said:


> That person who signed my SD has moved to onsite from the same company. Same company but new client location in Australia, hence the same official email address.
> Yes I can try to get another SD and get it signed from a new person, but will it work?
> Won't the two SDs signed from different people confuse our dear COs.
> I will check for RnR meanwhile.
> 
> Also please let me know exactly what an RnR should contain and look like.


That person has any visiting card sort of thing with AU company address/mobile no. that you can upload and no need to go for new SD. 

Just get the latest contact number of that person updated in your file...ASAP before CO opens the file.

Little surprised, you haven't tried for R&R on company letterhead yet? Here is the format on company letterhead.

EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE

Date: xx/yy/2017

To whom this may concern,

This is to certify that Mr. xyz (Emp. Code 12345) was an employee of the ABC Ltd. and was employed from Jan 10th, 2017 until Sep 6th, 2018.

Mr. xyz was employed on a full time basis as Designation at the location India – Gurgaon.


He performed the following duties:
•	1
•	2
•	3
•	4
•	5


For ABC Ltd.

Signature & company seal.

Name of the person
(Manager – Human Resource)


----------



## NB

Duncanwl1991 said:


> If my earlier question went unnoticed
> 
> When your CO Starts looking at your case...
> 
> Does your immiaccount status change from "Received" to "CO Assigned" ?
> 
> Or if its a Direct Grant is it just changed to Granted pretty much?
> 
> Cheers
> Duncan


That’s not always the case

I got a direct grant and my status moved directly from recieved to finalised

It all depends on the CO, on how much he wants to share with you

Cheers


----------



## luvjd

Akriti2289 said:


> I got promoted 2-3 days back and hence my designation in my company changed.
> Same scenario with my husband.
> Should I upload the recent compensation/designation letters etc.
> If I upload all of them, do I need to restructure the statutory declaration document with the new designation? (though the roles and responsibilities remain the same)
> The person who has signed the SD initially has also moved to Australia after getting PR. So getting his signatures would be difficult now.
> My lodgment date is in April, so in no mood of taking any risk.
> 
> Please advice.


Does your new designation change your roles and responsibilities in such a way that it can affect your visa application?
Uploading the promotion letter may be fine along with the change of circumstances form, but getting a new SD, I think it is a bit far stretched. You are increasing the work of CO for no reason thereby delaying your own grant. This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Akriti2289

No, new designation doesn't change my roles and responsibilities in a way that it can affect my visa application.


luvjd said:


> Does your new designation change your roles and responsibilities in such a way that it can affect your visa application?
> Uploading the promotion letter may be fine along with the change of circumstances form, but getting a new SD, I think it is a bit far stretched. You are increasing the work of CO for no reason thereby delaying your own grant. This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## luvjd

Akriti2289 said:


> No, new designation doesn't change my roles and responsibilities in a way that it can affect my visa application.


In that case, there is no need to bother about the new SD. If you wish, you can upload the promotion letter.


----------



## Vkannav

Dear all,
Greetings!

One quick question 🙂
Me and my wife are living in Brazil for past two years and I have applied for 189 with my partner points. Our salary slips , bank statements and PF statements for last two years are in Portuguese . Question is

1) we have an employment reference from hr on company letter head stating salaries. Do we still need to get the salary slips in Portuguese ?

2) we have got a bank declaration in English from the bank that we have a salary account there since the start with current balance . Do we still need to submit all the bank statements for 2 years?

3) do we need to translate PF documents also?

We have already got our PCC(2-state and national ) and national ids of Brazil translated and uploaded.


----------



## msingh1

rsa3 said:


> Hi, I recd Co contact for colour copy of passport ( i had provided a notorized b/w copy) My question is: does co look at the whole file before contacting us or is there a chance that he could come back again asking for another document. I have provided all the docs upfront to the best of my knowledge.




What was the last CO contact about ?


----------



## Binnie

Hi rsa3
Recently we got the co contact same asking for colour copy of my passport on 12 July. Hope this is last document they ask for.


----------



## msingh1

Binnie said:


> Hi rsa3
> Recently we got the co contact same asking for colour copy of my passport on 12 July. Hope this is last document they ask for.




Is it because you didn’t provide a color copy earlier or they asked again ?


----------



## Binnie

Hi msingh
I have provided already before but I think due to converting it into PDF it was not properly uploaded. Rest co knows why he asked again as it was already there


----------



## msingh1

Binnie said:


> Hi msingh
> I have provided already before but I think due to converting it into PDF it was not properly uploaded. Rest co knows why he asked again as it was already there




Got it and good luck. I guess they won’t ask for any other docs.


----------



## bjg26

Some good news

https://amp.smh.com.au/politics/fed...lation-passes-25-million-20180807-p4zw09.html


----------



## NB

bjg26 said:


> Some good news
> 
> https://amp.smh.com.au/politics/fed...lation-passes-25-million-20180807-p4zw09.html


Is it actually good ?

It’s easy to say that I will live in a regional area but when you actually land there and find no jobs , it becomes a real problem
Moreover if they increase the period of stay , as is being recommended, double whammy

I have personally felt that smaller towns are more well knit and would prefer to hire locals rather then immigrants as everyone knows everybody 

Cheers


----------



## msingh1

bjg26 said:


> Some good news
> 
> https://amp.smh.com.au/politics/fed...lation-passes-25-million-20180807-p4zw09.html




All you need is one IT Zone and ... Voila!


----------



## AbhishekSingh

Hey guys, i am long time lurker here. I feel glad to inform that i received grant for myself and my family today. Can't thank the forum members enough for their valuable time and information which helped us in getting the grant. 

Lodged on 4/4/2018
Software Engineer


----------



## parthiban

AbhishekSingh said:


> Hey guys, i am long time lurker here. I feel glad to inform that i received grant for myself and my family today. Can't thank the forum members enough for their valuable time and information which helped us in getting the grant.
> 
> Lodged on 4/4/2018
> Software Engineer


Congrats Buddy!


----------



## SG

AbhishekSingh said:


> Hey guys, i am long time lurker here. I feel glad to inform that i received grant for myself and my family today. Can't thank the forum members enough for their valuable time and information which helped us in getting the grant.
> 
> Lodged on 4/4/2018
> Software Engineer


Congratulations Abhishek


----------



## expat_user_25

AbhishekSingh said:


> Hey guys, i am long time lurker here. I feel glad to inform that i received grant for myself and my family today. Can't thank the forum members enough for their valuable time and information which helped us in getting the grant.
> 
> Lodged on 4/4/2018
> Software Engineer




Congratulations! Celebrations time 
I am praying for our Jan and Feb candidates.. Hope their wait ends sooooon..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

AbhishekSingh said:


> Hey guys, i am long time lurker here. I feel glad to inform that i received grant for myself and my family today. Can't thank the forum members enough for their valuable time and information which helped us in getting the grant.
> 
> Lodged on 4/4/2018
> Software Engineer




Congratulations Abhishek.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBull

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations Abhishek..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congratulations..!


----------



## AbhishekSingh

Thank you guys. It was a pleasant surprise as i was not sure if i would get a direct grant. Number of documents which i uploaded for Myself , wife and kid were not more than 14 in total. It might differ case to case but for employment proof i did not upload anything other that RnR on the company letterhead.
Wish a speedy grant to all the folks in queue.


----------



## munna1988

AbhishekSingh said:


> Thank you guys. It was a pleasant surprise as i was not sure if i would get a direct grant. Number of documents which i uploaded for Myself , wife and kid were not more than 14 in total. It might differ case to case but for employment proof i did not upload anything other that RnR on the company letterhead.
> Wish a speedy grant to all the folks in queue.


Awesomeness!!


----------



## redtar1979

*Change in job duties*

Guys, 
Quick question ,
One of my job duties was to manage staff and their daily activities. 
We just had an reorg at my company and i am no longer their supervisor.
My other duties have remained the same. 
Should i mention this in the change of circumstances ?


Any ideas ?

Thanks,

Subcass - 189
ANZSCO - 261313(Software engineer)
PTE - 79+ 
Invite - March 21, 2018
Lodge - April 9 2018


----------



## Ausysdhome

*Any Feb'18 applicants who are still waiting*

Hi,
Any one who lodged in Feb'18 and still waiting for the grant? 



I was contacted by CO for further proof of employment, which I have submitted. Still waiting to hear back..


Cheers.


----------



## NB

redtar1979 said:


> Guys,
> Quick question ,
> One of my job duties was to manage staff and their daily activities.
> We just had an reorg at my company and i am no longer their supervisor.
> My other duties have remained the same.
> Should i mention this in the change of circumstances ?
> 
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Subcass - 189
> ANZSCO - 261313(Software engineer)
> PTE - 79+
> Invite - March 21, 2018
> Lodge - April 9 2018


I would file a Form 1022 only if my designation was changed

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> Any one who lodged in Feb'18 and still waiting for the grant?
> 
> 
> 
> I was contacted by CO for further proof of employment, which I have submitted. Still waiting to hear back..
> 
> 
> Cheers.


When did CO contact you and when you submitted docs?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

rahulpop1 said:


> When did CO contact you and when you submitted docs?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



*CO Contact for further Proof of Employment*: 13-Jul-18 | * Submitted docs*: 27-Jul-18


----------



## beloved120

By the grace of God, got my grant today for myself and family (wife and two kids)

My timeline is as following 

IELTS exam 7 in each band November 2016
Skill assessment done September 2017
EOI nsw 190 submitted October 2017
EOI Skillselect invitation received December 2017
Application Lodged December 2017
First CO contact March 2018
Last CO contact May 2018
Grant August 2018

my case took a long time because of the VAC2 arrangement and the immi card ordering since the Australian government doesn't recognize my Somali passport, also the last two week I got a strange request to provide bio-metric which I did in the VFS center in Dubai... 

I have done everything by myself (no agent)


The waiting period is painful but the best advise is to just forget about it and if you exceed the average processing time, then send an email to the co or lodge a feedback 

And try to provide the requested information as early as possible

I would like to thank everyone in this platform, I have learnt valuable information that helped me with my PR application here and please dont hesitate to contact me should you need any help 

Good luck to all


----------



## parthiban

beloved120 said:


> By the grace of God, got my grant today for myself and family (wife and two kids)
> 
> My timeline is as following
> 
> IELTS exam 7 in each band November 2016
> Skill assessment done September 2017
> EOI nsw 190 submitted October 2017
> EOI Skillselect invitation received December 2017
> Application Lodged December 2017
> First CO contact March 2018
> Last CO contact May 2018
> Grant August 2018
> 
> my case took a long time because of the VAC2 arrangement and the immi card ordering since the Australian government doesn't recognize my Somali passport, also the last two week I got a strange request to provide bio-metric which I did in the VFS center in Dubai...
> 
> I have done everything by myself (no agent)
> 
> 
> The waiting period is painful but the best advise is to just forget about it and if you exceed the average processing time, then send an email to the co or lodge a feedback
> 
> And try to provide the requested information as early as possible
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this platform, I have learnt valuable information that helped me with my PR application here and please dont hesitate to contact me should you need any help
> 
> Good luck to all


Congrats!


----------



## GUNBUN

AbhishekSingh said:


> Thank you guys. It was a pleasant surprise as i was not sure if i would get a direct grant. Number of documents which i uploaded for Myself , wife and kid were not more than 14 in total. It might differ case to case but for employment proof i did not upload anything other that RnR on the company letterhead.
> Wish a speedy grant to all the folks in queue.


Good to hear Abhishek.

At the moment the set of CO's those are working on new files (April) must have been instructed the following way :

1. ensure release of 2-3 grants daily.
2. mostly work on 2613xx.
3. pick candidate with less quantity of docs.
4. no compromise on quality, if you fail to send grant, send CO contact.
5. if you are stuck somewhere & unable to decide whether to send CO contact or grant, then close your eyes and send Grant.
6. do not forget to send grant on Saturdays.


----------



## bjg26

newbienz said:


> Is it actually good ?
> 
> It’s easy to say that I will live in a regional area but when you actually land there and find no jobs , it becomes a real problem
> Moreover if they increase the period of stay , as is being recommended, double whammy
> 
> I have personally felt that smaller towns are more well knit and would prefer to hire locals rather then immigrants as everyone knows everybody
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, for me it's good news. Even they hire locals and if there's still a shortage of skills in these areas, it will still open up opportunities for everyone who wanted to live and work in Australia.

The migration agreement in the link I shared mentioned that it will cover all industries and position with shortages which is I think equates to skills shortage. So if someone who wants to migrate to Australia and their skill is needed in these regional areas, who wouldn't want that? easier path I guess.. just my 2 cent.


----------



## guest1700

GUNBAN - lol


----------



## bjg26

AbhishekSingh said:


> Hey guys, i am long time lurker here. I feel glad to inform that i received grant for myself and my family today. Can't thank the forum members enough for their valuable time and information which helped us in getting the grant.
> 
> Lodged on 4/4/2018
> Software Engineer


Congratulations!


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> Is it actually good ?
> 
> It’s easy to say that I will live in a regional area but when you actually land there and find no jobs , it becomes a real problem
> Moreover if they increase the period of stay , as is being recommended, double whammy
> 
> I have personally felt that smaller towns are more well knit and would prefer to hire locals rather then immigrants as everyone knows everybody
> 
> Cheers


Whether this is good or bad, I can't say sitting here in India.

But one thing is sure, it must be far better than staying in Delhi/NCR...LOL.

India is getting crowded everyday...and no one wants to grow his/her child here. 

Yesterday, AU govt. officials were in India, they met ministers in Maharashtra. They want direct flight from India to Australia to grow AU tourism industry. Also they discussed how AU-India can open new doors of business.

On one front they are working positively with INDIA but on VISA front they are delaying process like hell.

No applicant wants to receive grants in batch mode, they expect steady flow of grants without discrimination but that's not happening


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> Good to hear Abhishek.
> 
> At the moment the set of CO's those are working on new files (April) must have been instructed the following way :
> 
> 1. ensure release of 2-3 grants daily.
> 2. mostly work on 2613xx.
> 3. pick candidate with less quantity of docs.
> 4. no compromise on quality, if you fail to send grant, send CO contact.
> 5. if you are stuck somewhere & unable to decide whether to send CO contact or grant, then close your eyes and send Grant.
> 6. do not forget to send grant on Saturdays.


when they issue 2-3 grants (reported on tracker) in real like it is 20-30 (sample is about 10% on the tracker/forumS)... which is not bad in a way... 80% never use forum or tracker.


----------



## rahulpop1

Ausysdhome said:


> *CO Contact for further Proof of Employment*: 13-Jul-18 | * Submitted docs*: 27-Jul-18




Thanks for letting us know. Best luck.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

andreyx108b said:


> when they issue 2-3 grants (reported on tracker) in real like it is 20-30 (sample is about 10% on the tracker/forumS)... which is not bad in a way... 80% never use forum or tracker.



When they send out 10 grants per day, I know that mean 100 grants in reality. 

It still means the same, only 20% CO's working rest are idle or enjoying.


----------



## devmech

Hey guys I got my golden mail today.
I just cant express my feelings in words.
The support you guys had given was second to none.
Thanks gunbun,newbienz, maulikdoshi for answering all my questions.


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> When they send out 10 grants per day, I know that mean 100 grants in reality.
> 
> It still means the same, only 20% CO's working rest are idle or enjoying.


actually thats also interesting... maybe they are allotted to work on other cases/visas... we never know...


----------



## seemasharma1584

Lodgement date pls.


devmech said:


> Hey guys I got my golden mail today.
> I just cant express my feelings in words.
> The support you guys had given was second to none.
> Thanks gunbun,newbienz, maulikdoshi for answering all my questions.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjg26

devmech said:


> Hey guys I got my golden mail today.
> I just cant express my feelings in words.
> The support you guys had given was second to none.
> Thanks gunbun,newbienz, maulikdoshi for answering all my questions.


Congratulations!


----------



## andreyx108b

devmech said:


> Hey guys I got my golden mail today.
> I just cant express my feelings in words.
> The support you guys had given was second to none.
> Thanks gunbun,newbienz, maulikdoshi for answering all my questions.


Congrats!


----------



## ankititp

devmech said:


> Hey guys I got my golden mail today.
> I just cant express my feelings in words.
> The support you guys had given was second to none.
> Thanks gunbun,newbienz, maulikdoshi for answering all my questions.


Congts. Can you pls provide lodgment date n anzcode. 

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## parthiban

devmech said:


> Hey guys I got my golden mail today.
> I just cant express my feelings in words.
> The support you guys had given was second to none.
> Thanks gunbun,newbienz, maulikdoshi for answering all my questions.


Congrats buddy!


----------



## GUNBUN

ankititp said:


> Congts. Can you pls provide lodgment date n anzcode.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


@devmech is out for party and enjoy the day with his near & dear ones.

His details:

ANZSCO 233512
Invited 21/03/18 (75 pts)
Lodged 23/03/18


----------



## TheBull

beloved120 said:


> By the grace of God, got my grant today for myself and family (wife and two kids)
> 
> My timeline is as following
> 
> IELTS exam 7 in each band November 2016
> Skill assessment done September 2017
> EOI nsw 190 submitted October 2017
> EOI Skillselect invitation received December 2017
> Application Lodged December 2017
> First CO contact March 2018
> Last CO contact May 2018
> Grant August 2018
> 
> my case took a long time because of the VAC2 arrangement and the immi card ordering since the Australian government doesn't recognize my Somali passport, also the last two week I got a strange request to provide bio-metric which I did in the VFS center in Dubai...
> 
> I have done everything by myself (no agent)
> 
> 
> The waiting period is painful but the best advise is to just forget about it and if you exceed the average processing time, then send an email to the co or lodge a feedback
> 
> And try to provide the requested information as early as possible
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this platform, I have learnt valuable information that helped me with my PR application here and please dont hesitate to contact me should you need any help
> 
> Good luck to all


Congratulations!


----------



## swatee25

262112- Security Specialist grants are so sparse....Until now I have heard only 2 on this thread.....immi tracker also shows a very less number lodged and granted.....

and I get atleast 5-7 job opening only in Sydney for my skills....When will DHA realise and grant the visa urgently...


----------



## ankititp

GUNBUN said:


> @devmech is out for party and enjoy the day with his near & dear ones.
> 
> His details:
> 
> ANZSCO 233512
> Invited 21/03/18 (75 pts)
> Lodged 23/03/18


Thanks gunbun 

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## navyananda

What a coincidence, I too received same request on 12 July. They asked to provide color copy of my spouse's passport, although I had uploaded the same earlier.


Binnie said:


> Hi rsa3
> Recently we got the co contact same asking for colour copy of my passport on 12 July. Hope this is last document they ask for.


----------



## kaanixir

navyananda said:


> What a coincidence, I too received same request on 12 July. They asked to provide color copy of my spouse's passport, although I had uploaded the same earlier.


was it a color scan or you took a pic with your phone or something ? what was the file format, or was the dpi of scan lower than 150dpi, which makes it blurry ? 

I don't understand how they would ask for an already uploaded proper doco.


----------



## devmech

Eoi: 12-3-18
ita: 21-3-18
lodged: 24-3-18
dg: 9-8-18
233512





ankititp said:


> devmech said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys i got my golden mail today.
> I just cant express my feelings in words.
> The support you guys had given was second to none.
> Thanks gunbun,newbienz, maulikdoshi for answering all my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> congts. Can you pls provide lodgment date n anzcode.
> 
> Sent from my sm-n920g using tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Most of the contacts for early march applicants are clusters around 20th july....a whole load of late June grants were those who got contacted in late May...so late August might be load of July contacts


----------



## msingh1

Ausysdhome said:


> *CO Contact for further Proof of Employment*: 13-Jul-18 | * Submitted docs*: 27-Jul-18




Wait till 28 Aug 2018 + 1 week buffer. 
You should get by end of first week of Sept.


----------



## aswin4PR

andreyx108b said:


> when they issue 2-3 grants (reported on tracker) in real like it is 20-30 (sample is about 10% on the tracker/forumS)... which is not bad in a way... 80% never use forum or tracker.


So According to You, they are leaving 20-30 files for each month in tracker means they are leaving behind 80-100 files for month which are not in tracker. Thus a lot of files are left without processing I guess...


----------



## Ausysdhome

msingh1 said:


> Wait till 28 Aug 2018 + 1 week buffer.
> You should get by end of first week of Sept.



Hi msingh1, thanks. can you pls explain this calculation.


because as per my understanding, the 28 days end on 8/Aug. why did you consider 28/Aug?


----------



## andreyx108b

aswin4PR said:


> So According to You, they are leaving 20-30 files for each month in tracker means they are leaving behind 80-100 files for month which are not in tracker. Thus a lot of files are left without processing I guess...


Tracker is a user created content, about 10% of all applicants add their cases... not all 100%...


----------



## andreyx108b

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi msingh1, thanks. can you pls explain this calculation.
> 
> 
> because as per my understanding, the 28 days end on 8/Aug. why did you consider 28/Aug?



me too


----------



## andreyx108b

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Most of the contacts for early march applicants are clusters around 20th july....a whole load of late June grants were those who got contacted in late May...so late August might be load of July contacts


hm... generally as per latest trend, it takes 8-12 weeks for CO to comeback after request...


----------



## aswin4PR

andreyx108b said:


> Tracker is a user created content, about 10% of all applicants add their cases... not all 100%...


Agree.. So, these sort of skipping also applirs to those who didnt create a tracker right... So, obviously they are leaving behind lot of files which are yet to look at... Or taking long time for process.... When it apply for grants, obviously it will apply to evrything right... 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

aswin4PR said:


> Agree.. So, these sort of skipping also applirs to those who didnt create a tracker right... So, obviously they are leaving behind lot of files which are yet to look at... Or taking long time for process.... When it apply for grants, obviously it will apply to evrything right...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


sorry i am not following you...

tracker shows the trend, yes, so if there is a slow down on tracker, it means its generally to those who are not on tracker too. Is this what you mean?


----------



## navyananda

It was a color scan which was scanned with same source used for other docs.


kaanixir said:


> navyananda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence, I too received same request on 12 July. They asked to provide color copy of my spouse's passport, although I had uploaded the same earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> was it a color scan or you took a pic with your phone or something ? what was the file format, or was the dpi of scan lower than 150dpi, which makes it blurry ?
> 
> I don't understand how they would ask for an already uploaded proper doco.
Click to expand...


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> Any one who lodged in Feb'18 and still waiting for the grant?
> 
> 
> 
> I was contacted by CO for further proof of employment, which I have submitted. Still waiting to hear back..
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Me🙋‍♀️

Lodged - 10th Feb
CO contact - 10th July for USA PCC
Responded - 10th July with FBI PCC & 23rd July with USA local PCC
Grant - Waiting🤞🤞


----------



## Ausysdhome

vijaya_ghanta said:


> Me🙋‍♀️
> 
> Lodged - 10th Feb
> CO contact - 10th July for USA PCC
> Responded - 10th July with FBI PCC & 23rd July with USA local PCC
> Grant - Waiting🤞🤞



vijaya_ghanta, I cannot decode your scripts...


Me🙋‍♀️

Grant - Waiting🤞🤞


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Ausysdhome said:


> vijaya_ghanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me🙋‍♀️
> 
> Lodged - 10th Feb
> CO contact - 10th July for USA PCC
> Responded - 10th July with FBI PCC & 23rd July with USA local PCC
> Grant - Waiting🤞🤞
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vijaya_ghanta, I cannot decode your scripts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me🙋‍♀️
> 
> Grant - Waiting🤞🤞
Click to expand...

Oops.. May be Smiley's didn't come properly..

I am also waiting like you
Feb Applicant.. 
178days, still counting..


----------



## aswin4PR

andreyx108b said:


> sorry i am not following you...
> 
> tracker shows the trend, yes, so if there is a slow down on tracker, it means its generally to those who are not on tracker too. Is this what you mean?


Yes... 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonflyna

189/261112
Invited: 21-Feb-2018 (75 pts)
Lodged: 23-Mar-2018
CO contact: 9-Aug-2018 -->Asking for "Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letter head and Provident fund statements"

During ACS, I provided the RnR as statutory declaration given by previous manager (submitted my manager's employment documents such as his promotion letters and salary slips as supporting documents for SD). I work in TCS, India (for 9 years). After the CO contact, I checked with the company for reference in company letter head, they told me that they can't provide it at all. I have been with TCS from the beginning for 9 years now (no other company)..During VISA launch, I already uploaded all the employment documents including payslips, form 16, bank statements, promotion letters, compensation letters (except PF statements)...Now, I have all the documents except the reference in the company letter head (which I can't get)..I have with me the bonafide letter(system generated ) issued by senior HR vice-president but RnR and employment period details are not mentioned in that. Also, my HR told me that she can't reply with a "No" in mail as well. Everything was communicated verbally. I am planning to share the bonafide letter along with all the employment details (payslips, bank statements, Form 16, 26 AS, ITR-V acknowledgement, promotion letters, offer letter, compensation letter and PF statements)...Does it work? Please guide me on how to proceed?


----------



## Ismiya

Anyone or anyone know someone who has tb history, and got direct grant (without submitting form 815) ?


----------



## GUNBUN

sonflyna said:


> 189/261112
> Invited: 21-Feb-2018 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 23-Mar-2018
> CO contact: 9-Aug-2018 -->Asking for "Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letter head and Provident fund statements"
> 
> During ACS, I provided the RnR as statutory declaration given by previous manager (submitted my manager's employment documents such as his promotion letters and salary slips as supporting documents for SD). I work in TCS, India (for 9 years). After the CO contact, I checked with the company for reference in company letter head, they told me that they can't provide it at all. I have been with TCS from the beginning for 9 years now (no other company)..During VISA launch, I already uploaded all the employment documents including payslips, form 16, bank statements, promotion letters, compensation letters (except PF statements)...Now, I have all the documents except the reference in the company letter head (which I can't get)..I have with me the bonafide letter(system generated ) issued by senior HR vice-president but RnR and employment period details are not mentioned in that. Also, my HR told me that she can't reply with a "No" in mail as well. Everything was communicated verbally. I am planning to share the bonafide letter along with all the employment details (payslips, bank statements, Form 16, 26 AS, ITR-V acknowledgement, promotion letters, offer letter, compensation letter and PF statements)...Does it work? Please guide me on how to proceed?


One of my friend was in TCS earlier, he had very good reputation with his boss. Boss spoke to HR on his behalf & got letter from HR.

If you worked for 9 yrs, Is there any person on senior level who can speak to HR on your on-behalf stating that you are an old employee & help.

This reference letter is just a piece of paper for HR but in many Indian companies HR think themselves above CEO and so do not entertain such requests straight forward. They cry about company policies, blah blah....

Try politely, ask some other HR person if possible.


----------



## navyananda

PF statement is comsidered valid by Australian immigration department as valid because it is central document for Indian employees which contains Name of your employer. So you can download PF statements online or visit your nearest EPFO. They wont ask for further statements, I'm sure abt it.

About your Employment reference, I think that there's no problem in your RnR, they are asking about other letters such as detailed joining and/or experience letters containing exact period of your employment.



sonflyna said:


> 189/261112
> Invited: 21-Feb-2018 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 23-Mar-2018
> CO contact: 9-Aug-2018 -->Asking for "Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letter head and Provident fund statements"
> 
> During ACS, I provided the RnR as statutory declaration given by previous manager (submitted my manager's employment documents such as his promotion letters and salary slips as supporting documents for SD). I work in TCS, India (for 9 years). After the CO contact, I checked with the company for reference in company letter head, they told me that they can't provide it at all. I have been with TCS from the beginning for 9 years now (no other company)..During VISA launch, I already uploaded all the employment documents including payslips, form 16, bank statements, promotion letters, compensation letters (except PF statements)...Now, I have all the documents except the reference in the company letter head (which I can't get)..I have with me the bonafide letter(system generated ) issued by senior HR vice-president but RnR and employment period details are not mentioned in that. Also, my HR told me that she can't reply with a "No" in mail as well. Everything was communicated verbally. I am planning to share the bonafide letter along with all the employment details (payslips, bank statements, Form 16, 26 AS, ITR-V acknowledgement, promotion letters, offer letter, compensation letter and PF statements)...Does it work? Please guide me on how to proceed?


----------



## msingh1

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi msingh1, thanks. can you pls explain this calculation.
> 
> 
> because as per my understanding, the 28 days end on 8/Aug. why did you consider 28/Aug?




That’s just my guess...
You replied to Co on 28th July. I added a month (non technically 4 weeks) then another week for buffer.  
I hope you get before that though.


----------



## andreyx108b

msingh1 said:


> That’s just my guess...
> You replied to Co on 28th July. I added a month (non technically 4 weeks) then another week for buffer.
> I hope you get before that though.


That's a good way to calculate it, very positive.


----------



## ronniesg

sonflyna said:


> 189/261112
> Invited: 21-Feb-2018 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 23-Mar-2018
> CO contact: 9-Aug-2018 -->Asking for "Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letter head and Provident fund statements"
> 
> During ACS, I provided the RnR as statutory declaration given by previous manager (submitted my manager's employment documents such as his promotion letters and salary slips as supporting documents for SD). I work in TCS, India (for 9 years). After the CO contact, I checked with the company for reference in company letter head, they told me that they can't provide it at all. I have been with TCS from the beginning for 9 years now (no other company)..During VISA launch, I already uploaded all the employment documents including payslips, form 16, bank statements, promotion letters, compensation letters (except PF statements)...Now, I have all the documents except the reference in the company letter head (which I can't get)..I have with me the bonafide letter(system generated ) issued by senior HR vice-president but RnR and employment period details are not mentioned in that. Also, my HR told me that she can't reply with a "No" in mail as well. Everything was communicated verbally. I am planning to share the bonafide letter along with all the employment details (payslips, bank statements, Form 16, 26 AS, ITR-V acknowledgement, promotion letters, offer letter, compensation letter and PF statements)...Does it work? Please guide me on how to proceed?


I am not sure if you've tried this with the relevant department yet. In my case, HR issued the skill letter (with R&R included) once my manager (your immediate line manager/supervisor or reviewer listed in the system) approved the job responsibilities via email. 

Since the forum rules don't allow me to paste the complete email address, please try searching for "Corporate ExEmpVerification" mailbox if you are still with TCS, and send them an email with your request.


----------



## guest1700

Finally one onshore grant today !!


----------



## SG

guest1700 said:


> Finally one onshore grant today !!


Great news. Whats the code and Timelines (dates and points) ?


----------



## syspa

guest1700 said:


> Finally one onshore grant today !!


Congrats Mate :clap2:


----------



## andreyx108b

navyananda said:


> PF statement is comsidered valid by Australian immigration department as valid because it is central document for Indian employees which contains Name of your employer. So you can download PF statements online or visit your nearest EPFO. They wont ask for further statements, I'm sure abt it.
> 
> About your Employment reference, I think that there's no problem in your RnR, they are asking about other letters such as detailed joining and/or experience letters containing exact period of your employment.


to add on top: 

the evidence list can be quite extensive: 

Payslips
References
Contract
Letter start date
Promotions
Probation end letter
Salary increase letter
Bank statements
Letter of appointment
Resignation letters
Tax documents


----------



## andreyx108b

guest1700 said:


> Finally one onshore grant today !!


Comgrats!


----------



## SG

guest1700 said:


> Finally one onshore grant today !!


Congratulations


----------



## guest1700

Guys, I did not get the grant. I mentioned finally one onshore grant today, it was for someone else on Immirracker. 

I wish I got those congratulations for myself, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## guest1700

shekharghosh7 said:


> Congratulations


 I did not get the grant. I mentioned finally one onshore grant today, it was for someone else on Immirracker. 

I wish I got those congratulations for myself, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## guest1700

shekharghosh7 said:


> Great news. Whats the code and Timelines (dates and points) ?


 I did not get the grant. I mentioned finally one onshore grant today, it was for someone else on Immirracker. 

I wish I got those congratulations for myself, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## guest1700

syspa said:


> Congrats Mate :clap2:


I did not get the grant. I mentioned finally one onshore grant today, it was for someone else on Immirracker. 

I wish I got those congratulations for myself, sorry for the confusion


----------



## parthiban

guest1700 said:


> Guys, I did not get the grant. I mentioned finally one onshore grant today, it was for someone else on Immirracker.
> 
> I wish I got those congratulations for myself, sorry for the confusion.


Its a sign that you will get the grant soon bro!


----------



## redtar1979

newbienz said:


> I would file a Form 1022 only if my designation was changed
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Newbienz, 
We switched to new classification system, so my job title also changed. 
My job duties however have stayed the same other than the staff management piece.
Do you think it will be a good idea to just go ahead and fill form 1022.

Appreciate all your help. 

Thanks


----------



## GUNBUN

guest1700 said:


> Guys, I did not get the grant. I mentioned finally one onshore grant today, it was for someone else on Immirracker.
> 
> I wish I got those congratulations for myself, sorry for the confusion.


It's a good rehearsal attempt 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

GUNBUN said:


> It's a good rehearsal attempt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Your grant post will be fairly long....and I'm waiting for it. I'm guessing yours and rahulpop1 grant will come on August 15th. So the wait is not long


----------



## harprt

Dear,

The first CO who has contacted for more information will be working on the case all along? 

OR, 
After document submission and 28 days of the cycle ,a new CO will come and further review the file.?


----------



## rahulpop1

Sd1982 said:


> Your grant post will be fairly long....and I'm waiting for it. I'm guessing yours and rahulpop1 grant will come on August 15th. So the wait is not long


Thanks for being positive for us.. GunBun will get it sooner. I have got CO contact. Don't know when they will look back.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

last day of the week.... no news


----------



## NB

redtar1979 said:


> Thank you Newbienz,
> We switched to new classification system, so my job title also changed.
> My job duties however have stayed the same other than the staff management piece.
> Do you think it will be a good idea to just go ahead and fill form 1022.
> 
> Appreciate all your help.
> 
> Thanks


Give the complete b background again

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

andyrent said:


> last day of the week.... no news


we still may see some grants!


----------



## SVW3690

andyrent said:


> last day of the week.... no news


Actually surprising to see one grant on Friday.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

andyrent said:


> last day of the week.... no news


DIBP has worked in background mode for over 2 weeks now. They may still require another 2 weeks for same. 4 weeks is the maximum time ever that I have seen DIBP to remain silent.

Either 27th Aug Monday or 3rd Sep Monday.....we would be able to see the hard work of case officers


----------



## SVW3690

Let's see how this Hypothesis is going 


GUNBUN said:


> DIBP has worked in background mode for over 2 weeks now. They may still require another 2 weeks for same. 4 weeks is the maximum time ever that I have seen DIBP to remain silent.
> 
> Either 27th Aug Monday or 3rd Sep Monday.....we would be able to see the hard work of case officers


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700

GUNBUN said:


> It's a good rehearsal attempt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


@gunban - LOL ! I think I can't wait for the final show


----------



## wrecker

Based on immitracker information, seems we are going to have 40 grants in August, 2018 as per current rate. This seems to be similar to what happened in July, 2017. 

If thats the case, September / October would be a bumper month. Let's hope thats the case...


----------



## GUNBUN

guest1700 said:


> @gunban - LOL ! I think I can't wait for the final show


before the week ends...here is the song recommended for all those waiting for long to keep up motivation.

That's the Way It Is.....

(Originally sung by Celine Dion, edited by GUNBUN)

When you want it the most
There's no easy way out
When you're ready to go
And your heart's left in doubt
Don't give up on your faith
*GRANT* comes to those who believe it
And that's the way it is

So don't surrender
Cause you can win
In this thing called *GRANT*....

LOL


----------



## guest1700

I am being all optimistic for Monday. They keep talking about clearing the onshore queue because they have the highest % of onshore bridging visas in the last 10 years. Onshore visas are all delayed, not just GSM visas but all of them. They need to clear that pile or chunk of files. Everything would be sorted.

:fingerscrossed::ranger:


----------



## guest1700

GUNBUN said:


> before the week ends...here is the song recommended for all those waiting for long to keep up motivation.
> 
> That's the Way It Is.....
> 
> (Originally sung by Celine Dion, edited by GUNBUN)
> 
> When you want it the most
> There's no easy way out
> When you're ready to go
> And your heart's left in doubt
> Don't give up on your faith
> *GRANT* comes to those who believe it
> And that's the way it is
> 
> So don't surrender
> Cause you can win
> In this thing called *GRANT*....
> 
> LOL


@gunban - You are really getting good at this bro  The wait is bringing out the singer, composer, writer etc in you


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

guest1700 said:


> I am being all optimistic for Monday. They keep talking about clearing the onshore queue because they have the highest % of onshore bridging visas in the last 10 years. Onshore visas are all delayed, not just GSM visas but all of them. They need to clear that pile or chunk of files. Everything would be sorted.


who are they?


----------



## guest1700

The media and news sources - 

Bridging visa surge includes 37,000 mystery holders and swamps permanent migration cuts - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...on-crackdown-could-be-an-illusion-expert-says

Look up "bridging visas news Australia" or "bridging visas highest australia"


----------



## guest1700

@gunban https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/CorporateInformation/Documents/blueprint-integration.pdf page 6 for you, please read 

Might help in your analysis


----------



## NB

guest1700 said:


> @gunban - You are really getting good at this bro  The wait is bringing out the singer, composer, writer etc in you


It is said that every USA Vice President left office a better golfer then he entered 

similarly every PR applicant will be a better poet and a philosopher when he gets the grant , then he was when he applied

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

guest1700 said:


> @gunban https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/CorporateInformation/Documents/blueprint-integration.pdf page 6 for you, please read
> 
> Might help in your analysis


hahahaha......

That's a 2014 document after which they had huge manpower cut, I believe. Certainly these numbers are not in existence at the moment.

My wife said - why the hell you analyze numbers on forums/trackers when you can't even get a grant for ourselves....She had a valid point.LOL. So I stopped doing analysis now...


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> hahahaha......
> 
> That's a 2014 document after which they had huge manpower cut, I believe. Certainly these numbers are not in existence at the moment.
> 
> My wife said - why the hell you analyze numbers on forums/trackers when you can't even get a grant for ourselves....She had a valid point.LOL. So I stopped doing analysis now...


She would have certainly made a better applicant then you 

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome

sonflyna said:


> 189/261112
> Invited: 21-Feb-2018 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 23-Mar-2018
> CO contact: 9-Aug-2018 -->Asking for "Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letter head and Provident fund statements"
> 
> During ACS, I provided the RnR as statutory declaration given by previous manager (submitted my manager's employment documents such as his promotion letters and salary slips as supporting documents for SD). I work in TCS, India (for 9 years). After the CO contact, I checked with the company for reference in company letter head, they told me that they can't provide it at all. I have been with TCS from the beginning for 9 years now (no other company)..During VISA launch, I already uploaded all the employment documents including payslips, form 16, bank statements, promotion letters, compensation letters (except PF statements)...Now, I have all the documents except the reference in the company letter head (which I can't get)..I have with me the bonafide letter(system generated ) issued by senior HR vice-president but RnR and employment period details are not mentioned in that. Also, my HR told me that she can't reply with a "No" in mail as well. Everything was communicated verbally. I am planning to share the bonafide letter along with all the employment details (payslips, bank statements, Form 16, 26 AS, ITR-V acknowledgement, promotion letters, offer letter, compensation letter and PF statements)...Does it work? Please guide me on how to proceed?




Hi, if you have been asked to provide employment reference letter then you must either provide that or a note from TCS which says that as per company policy it will not issue an experience letter. I was in TCS many years ago and when I needed an experience skill certificate I had sent an email to: [email protected]

I got the experience certificate.

Currently I am with another leading Indian IT company and when CO contacted (13/July) me asking for further proof of evidence - experience letter on company letter head I sent an email to my company and asked for it. I thought if they don’t want to give let them send me an email. Thanks to Newbeinz for his help with this. But fortunately my company gave me the letter.

If you don’t ask answer is NO. In cases such as ours we must make such requests via email, not verbal.

All the best.


----------



## IreKer

Hi all,

So as of today I am officially in the 10% of applicants who do not receive their grant within the stated processing time. 

Based on advice in previous posts, I gave immigration a phone call today but they weren't able to offer much help other than saying that my provided documents appear to be in order, and giving me the GSM email address (that we already had) to potentially try to check on the status of our visa or escalate the case. 

I understand that there are a lot of frustrated people at the moment - particularly early 2018 applicants who have received no news beyond submitting their applications, however there are some of us who lodged last year still waiting so spare a thought for us!

One piece of advice for anyone who has lived in New Zealand - You are required to submit an MOJ consent to information form in addition to the PCC. This information was not available on any checklist and was not requested on our first CO contact. Our second CO contact back in march requested this alone and we've been waiting not so patiently ever since.

Anyway, this post was intended as a vent as much as anything else, but if anyone has any advice of what we should mention in our email, or any other steps we can take it would be much appreciated.

Thanks as always to the contributors who provide valuable information to this forum.

Timeline :
Lodged - 10/10/2017
1st CO contact - 27/11/2017 - Singapore PCC
2nd CO contact - 27/03/2018 - New Zealand MOJ contact consent form


----------



## GUNBUN

IreKer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So as of today I am officially in the 10% of applicants who do not receive their grant within the stated processing time.
> 
> Based on advice in previous posts, I gave immigration a phone call today but they weren't able to offer much help other than saying that my provided documents appear to be in order, and giving me the GSM email address (that we already had) to potentially try to check on the status of our visa or escalate the case.
> 
> I understand that there are a lot of frustrated people at the moment - particularly early 2018 applicants who have received no news beyond submitting their applications, however there are some of us who lodged last year still waiting so spare a thought for us!
> 
> One piece of advice for anyone who has lived in New Zealand - You are required to submit an MOJ consent to information form in addition to the PCC. This information was not available on any checklist and was not requested on our first CO contact. Our second CO contact back in march requested this alone and we've been waiting not so patiently ever since.
> 
> Anyway, this post was intended as a vent as much as anything else, but if anyone has any advice of what we should mention in our email, or any other steps we can take it would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks as always to the contributors who provide valuable information to this forum.
> 
> Timeline :
> Lodged - 10/10/2017
> 1st CO contact - 27/11/2017 - Singapore PCC
> 2nd CO contact - 27/03/2018 - New Zealand MOJ contact consent form



Hi Ireker,

Sad to hear your situation. Nothing I can suggest you at the moment.

Just curious to know that after your 1st CO contact dated 27/11/2017, you uploaded docs/pressed IP on 31/01/2018....i.e. almost over 2 months. Did you requested additional time from you CO? 

As per my knowledge, 28 days is the standard time to respond to CO.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## navyananda

Believe me, I experienced the same thing while my RSA. I was directly asked to provide EPF statement as all other proofs like form 16' 26AS, itr returns, form 16 are not considered by immi deptt. These documents are supportive but PF statement seems mandatory these days due to strictness of the dept.


andreyx108b said:


> navyananda said:
> 
> 
> 
> PF statement is comsidered valid by Australian immigration department as valid because it is central document for Indian employees which contains Name of your employer. So you can download PF statements online or visit your nearest EPFO. They wont ask for further statements, I'm sure abt it.
> 
> About your Employment reference, I think that there's no problem in your RnR, they are asking about other letters such as detailed joining and/or experience letters containing exact period of your employment.
> 
> 
> 
> to add on top:
> 
> the evidence list can be quite extensive:
> 
> Payslips
> References
> Contract
> Letter start date
> Promotions
> Probation end letter
> Salary increase letter
> Bank statements
> Letter of appointment
> Resignation letters
> Tax documents
Click to expand...


----------



## Shoryuken

navyananda said:


> Believe me, I experienced the same thing while my RSA. I was directly asked to provide EPF statement as all other proofs like form 16' 26AS, itr returns, form 16 are not considered by immi deptt. These documents are supportive but PF statement seems mandatory these days due to strictness of the dept.


Hi, I worked in India until 2010.Can i still get this statement? Do you know how ?
I remember PF office activities wasn't online then and i had to physically go and settle my account.


----------



## IreKer

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Ireker,
> 
> Sad to hear your situation. Nothing I can suggest you at the moment.
> 
> Just curious to know that after your 1st CO contact dated 27/11/2017, you uploaded docs/pressed IP on 31/01/2018....i.e. almost over 2 months. Did you requested additional time from you CO?
> 
> As per my knowledge, 28 days is the standard time to respond to CO.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey Gunbun

Obtaining the PCC for Singapore required a request letter from Aus immigration - which they would only issue at the first CO contact. Therefore, only after we'd been contacted were we then able to provide fingerprints and submit our request for the PCC.

We received the PCC on 31/01/2018 which was when we uploaded and pressed IP. I did not inform them it would be longer than 28 days but I'm sure it wasn't too much of an issue as they've contacted us again since. Do you think this may be the cause of the delay?

Cheers.


----------



## navyananda

Your data is centralized now, so your statement will be available there. Try to download the statements online.In case there's any server error (which is the usual case) then send them email regarding your concern. I recieved EPFO's reply after 2 weeks with my statement attached in txt format.


Shoryuken said:


> navyananda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I experienced the same thing while my RSA. I was directly asked to provide EPF statement as all other proofs like form 16' 26AS, itr returns, form 16 are not considered by immi deptt. These documents are supportive but PF statement seems mandatory these days due to strictness of the dept.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I worked in India until 2010.Can i still get this statement? Do you know how ?
> I remember PF office activities wasn't online then and i had to physically go and settle my account.
Click to expand...


----------



## aswin4PR

144* . Need a maximum to complete another milestone.. let's see if the CO makes it happen or bowl me out with a Grant before reaching it.

All eyes on the email...&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;

Just imagine Tony Greig giving the commentry.....


----------



## aswin4PR

Weekend Time... Another 4 pegs and talking to CO (wall) to night on what's gone wrong...


----------



## Proud_Heart

If I want to highlight important information in my scanned documents before uploading them, should I use programs like adobe or highlight them manually with a pen?


----------



## NB

Proud_Heart said:


> If I want to highlight important information in my scanned documents before uploading them, should I use programs like adobe or highlight them manually with a pen?


Taking a printout only to highlight manually seems excessive

I just used the adobe highlighter 

Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584

navyananda said:


> Your data is centralized now, so your statement will be available there. Try to download the statements online.In case there's any server error (which is the usual case) then send them email regarding your concern. I recieved EPFO's reply after 2 weeks with my statement attached in txt format.


What exactly so we need to submit wrt to pf?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## munna1988

You have to submit PF statement which is available online at EPFO India website. It has details related to an individual's PF such as employee and employer contribution(deposits), withdrawls, interest, balance etc..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar

seemasharma1584 said:


> What exactly so we need to submit wrt to pf?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


A PF statement is maintained about both the employee and employeer contribution to ones PF account by the EPFO.

This statement is like you bank statement except it will entry for each month and year PF contribution.


----------



## seemasharma1584

santhoshpkumar said:


> A PF statement is maintained about both the employee and employeer contribution to ones PF account by the EPFO.
> 
> This statement is like you bank statement except it will entry for each month and year PF contribution.


It's not about what PF does but what documents do we need to submit wrt PF.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar

seemasharma1584 said:


> It's not about what PF does but what documents do we need to submit wrt PF.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


PF statement is the document you need to submit.


----------



## NB

seemasharma1584 said:


> It's not about what PF does but what documents do we need to submit wrt PF.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Maybe something like this 

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...v572Zf4qShzTYGrgxOfKAhus4cckwdPo5GONQUqeUKq5P

Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584

This is the only document we didnt upload.. 
Our lodegement date is 9th april..
Is it suggestable to upload today ???


newbienz said:


> Maybe something like this
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...v572Zf4qShzTYGrgxOfKAhus4cckwdPo5GONQUqeUKq5P
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandip

Can anyone explain this

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


----------



## NB

seemasharma1584 said:


> This is the only document we didnt upload..
> Our lodegement date is 9th april..
> Is it suggestable to upload today ???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


The bigger question is do you have it ready ?

Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584

Yeah it wasnt ready on 9th april, but we have it now.


newbienz said:


> The bigger question is do you have it ready ?
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

newbienz said:


> The bigger question is do you have it ready ?
> 
> Cheers


Total experience is 14 years but govt statement is available only for last one year(latest organization) last 13years it was mainly managed by trust(TCS and HCL ).
So can we provide for last one year?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

IreKer said:


> Hey Gunbun
> 
> Obtaining the PCC for Singapore required a request letter from Aus immigration - which they would only issue at the first CO contact. Therefore, only after we'd been contacted were we then able to provide fingerprints and submit our request for the PCC.
> 
> We received the PCC on 31/01/2018 which was when we uploaded and pressed IP. I did not inform them it would be longer than 28 days but I'm sure it wasn't too much of an issue as they've contacted us again since. Do you think this may be the cause of the delay?
> 
> Cheers.


That shouldn't be as they sent 2nd CO contact.

DIBP is in background processing mode. It is expected that they will clear old cases also. They did same last year as well.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## redtar1979

*Change in role & responsibilites*



newbienz said:


> Give the complete b background again
> 
> Cheers


Ok , here you go , let me know if you need any more details.

I have been working with my current employer for more than 10 years . 
During that duration i had multiple roles(all programming and IT related).
In my last role which started from April 2015 one of my job duties was to manage staff.

The roles and responsibilites letter which i uploaded had my roles with dates.
The last role duration was April 2015 - present.

Our organization adopted a new classification system with new titles.
I got the title IT architect my roles and responsibilities have not changed, however i no longer manage staff.

This happened August 1st. 
There is option in the immiaccount application to notify change in circumstances.

Thanks for your help Newbienz. 

My lodge date is April 9, 2018.

SC 189 .
26313.
Points 75


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> Hi, I worked in India until 2010.Can i still get this statement? Do you know how ?
> I remember PF office activities wasn't online then and i had to physically go and settle my account.


Send someone to concerned PF office. If your records exist they will give by taking under table amount.

I once visited PF office and found that they are in search of such needy people from whom they can earn extra.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## newyearoldme

Hey guys, I need some guidance here. I am lodging my visa at the moment and I have a few things I am not sure about. 

'Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?'

It is safe to assume that I need to include everyone in my family in this?

The other question is, I have almost everything (besides Form 80 that I needed to fill in), do I need to have everything in place then apply (by paying the visa fee) or I can come back and submit more documents?


----------



## sonflyna

Sure IreKer. Thanks much for your guidance.

I have asked a mail from my HR. She told me that she would send one.Let me attach that with other documents while uploading.


----------



## hakr

Hello Friends!

I have received 189 visa invitation ( 261313, 75 points, EOI 1/5/2018). I'm currently staying in australis on a tourist visa. Is there anything specific that I should do while applying for 189 visa so that it can be qualified as onshore visa? 

Any suggestions/ help will be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## sonflyna

Yeah, I am trying hard GUNBUN. Let me see if luck is on my side. Thanks much for your suggestion.


----------



## GUNBUN

seemasharma1584 said:


> Total experience is 14 years but govt statement is available only for last one year(latest organization) last 13years it was mainly managed by trust(TCS and HCL ).
> So can we provide for last one year?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


If you have it for just one year, I think you should not upload it. It may draw CO's attention and he may ask you for previous years as well.

Take your call. This was only opinion.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

seemasharma1584 said:


> Total experience is 14 years but govt statement is available only for last one year(latest organization) last 13years it was mainly managed by trust(TCS and HCL ).
> So can we provide for last one year?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


better to be consistent... as per me. one year out of 14, whats for?


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> Send someone to concerned PF office. If your records exist they will give by taking under table amount.
> 
> I once visited PF office and found that they are in search of such needy people from whom they can earn extra.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



Gunbun veerey from Augbatch ,
I was not working in my home state.I will request my ex-employer (L&T)? I am now also wondering if i went to company trust office and not actual Govt PF office.
Always thought I would need most available third party documents and certainly not ALL third party documents. Not all employees are in EPFO , people can manage personal PF too.I think defence forces also have their own PF and not EPFO Any accountant on the forum, please guide

I should get my practice in dealing with desi type institutions, DIBP is certainly turning into Aus version of SBI(who should have patented this way of dealing) i.e. they go through the list and your submitted documents .
Identify the doc , that you dont/cant have, make it a mandatory requirement.
For some reason the online list never matches the one printed on the wall of the officer.

Sounds like CO ‘s list right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

seemasharma1584 said:


> Yeah it wasnt ready on 9th april, but we have it now.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Deleted the answer

Cheers


----------



## NB

redtar1979 said:


> Ok , here you go , let me know if you need any more details.
> 
> I have been working with my current employer for more than 10 years .
> During that duration i had multiple roles(all programming and IT related).
> In my last role which started from April 2015 one of my job duties was to manage staff.
> 
> The roles and responsibilites letter which i uploaded had my roles with dates.
> The last role duration was April 2015 - present.
> 
> Our organization adopted a new classification system with new titles.
> I got the title IT architect my roles and responsibilities have not changed, however i no longer manage staff.
> 
> This happened August 1st.
> There is option in the immiaccount application to notify change in circumstances.
> 
> Thanks for your help Newbienz.
> 
> My lodge date is April 9, 2018.
> 
> SC 189 .
> 26313.
> Points 75


What was your previous designation?

Cheers


----------



## NB

seemasharma1584 said:


> Total experience is 14 years but govt statement is available only for last one year(latest organization) last 13years it was mainly managed by trust(TCS and HCL ).
> So can we provide for last one year?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


TCS and HCL should also be able to give you a statement?

Did you ask them ?

If it’s only 1 year that you can give, then don’t upload at this stage

Cheers


----------



## NB

Mandip said:


> Can anyone explain this
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


This is the date upto which all applications have been taken up for processing in the respective categories 

But I don’t think this has been updated for quite some time

Cheers


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Mandip said:


> Can anyone explain this
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


 pure ********


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> That shouldn't be as they sent 2nd CO contact.
> 
> DIBP is in background processing mode. It is expected that they will clear old cases also. They did same last year as well.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


what did they do last year ? will I get PR ..


----------



## Shoryuken

Last night invitation round was very positive!
estimated 1500-2000 invitations
I hope, now Dept will make way for these new applicants by clearing the existing pipeline .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

Mandip said:


> Can anyone explain this
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications



Cannot explain but I can give you a
Self explanatory analogy viz.

Its a lollypop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

Shoryuken said:


> Last night invitation round was very positive!
> estimated 1500-2000 invitations
> I hope, now Dept will make way for these new applicants by clearing the existing pipeline .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree..... One of my friends lodged EOI at 70 pts in April and he got the invite yesterday. Pretty sooner than I had received. So I guess the processing times should reduce for us.


----------



## GUNBUN

Tring tring...star fisheries / star garage...deviprasad? 

Mar/Apr guys - Any grants today?

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> Tring tring...star fisheries / star garage...deviprasad?
> 
> Mar/Apr guys - Any grants today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


You are too funny man.... Well.....


----------



## randeep19492

GUNBUN said:


> Tring tring...star fisheries / star garage...deviprasad?
> 
> Mar/Apr guys - Any grants today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




March applicants should hear something by the end of August. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## hakr

Posting again as I didn't get any reply on this. Hope some seniors members will look and give a reply this time.

Hello Friends!

I have received 189 visa invitation ( 261313, 75 points, EOI 1/5/2018). I'm currently staying in australis on a tourist visa (600). 

1) Is 600 visa a substantive visa? If so can I apply 189 on shore
2) How do I specify during lodgement, that it's an onshore visa
3) Does the cost remains same for offshore vs onshore 189 visa
4) Are there any risks of applying onshore

I have researched from last 1 day trying everything continuously but hardly got anything. It looks like I'm in a not so common situation

Any suggestions/ help will be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## GUNBUN

hakr said:


> Posting again as I didn't get any reply on this. Hope some seniors members will look and give a reply this time.
> 
> Hello Friends!
> 
> I have received 189 visa invitation ( 261313, 75 points, EOI 1/5/2018). I'm currently staying in australis on a tourist visa (600).
> 
> 1) Is 600 visa a substantive visa? If so can I apply 189 on shore
> 2) How do I specify during lodgement, that it's an onshore visa
> 3) Does the cost remains same for offshore vs onshore 189 visa
> 4) Are there any risks of applying onshore
> 
> I have researched from last 1 day trying everything continuously but hardly got anything. It looks like I'm in a not so common situation
> 
> Any suggestions/ help will be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-australia-tourist-visa-subclass-600-a.html

Check this out, if this makes sense.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Nafas.b

Hi Guys

I received an invitation and I want to lodge I have two questions and I would be happy if you could help me

1)in the employment history, when we want to add one of our companies, in the job duties section, you can only write 300 characters, what should be write? because I already have my employment letter with job description which is more than 300 characters. should we just mention the title and say please see the attached letter at the end?

2) for employment history should we mention are unemployed period?

Thanks


----------



## behappy99

Please help, i got 180 invite today but ive already lodged 190 nsw a week back and paid visa cost, is there anything i can do to change from 190 to 189???

261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW


----------



## hakr

GUNBUN said:


> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-australia-tourist-visa-subclass-600-a.html
> 
> Check this out, if this makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Thanks Gunbun, I have checked this already. This only answers the #1 question, 600 visa is a substantive visa. It doesn't answer other questions. Also it was posted in 2015 and no conclusion on that.


----------



## andreyx108b

behappy99 said:


> Please help, i got 180 invite today but ive already lodged 190 nsw a week back and paid visa cost, is there anything i can do to change from 190 to 189???
> 
> 261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW


no, just get sc190, instead of withdrawing and resubmitting


----------



## GUNBUN

hakr said:


> Thanks Gunbun, I have checked this already. This only answers the #1 question, 600 visa is a substantive visa. It doesn't answer other questions. Also it was posted in 2015 and no conclusion on that.


It is one of the rarest query that I have seen on this forum.

Australian govt is very concerned of switching visa cases, bridging visa, etc and therefore you must seek professional advice before applying.

That's all I can suggest.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

GUNBUN said:


> Tring tring...star fisheries / star garage...deviprasad?
> 
> Mar/Apr guys - Any grants today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


one 30 March applicant


----------



## ankititp

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> one 30 March applicant


Thnks can you pls give more details on that.

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## hakr

GUNBUN said:


> It is one of the rarest query that I have seen on this forum.
> 
> Australian govt is very concerned of switching visa cases, bridging visa, etc and therefore you must seek professional advice before applying.
> 
> That's all I can suggest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I thought its a rare case too. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## rsk_rn

Hi Guys,

As an onshore applicant, should a one month trip to home country(India) from Australia, be listed in International travel/movements section?

Regards,
rsk_rn


----------



## rsk_rn

rsk_rn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As an onshore applicant, should a one month trip to home country(India) from Australia, be listed in International travel/movements section?
> 
> Regards,
> rsk_rn


In Form 80 i mean. Sorry I missed to add this in previous message.


----------



## robbie6

rsk_rn said:


> In Form 80 i mean. Sorry I missed to add this in previous message.


Yes. Include trips to home country.


----------



## aswin4PR

Still no grants reported for the day... Seems to be a dry day...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsk_rn

robbie6 said:


> Yes. Include trips to home country.


Thanks.


----------



## kaanixir

why do they even work on saturdays, that never made any sense to me. Are they really working on saturdays ?


----------



## redtar1979

newbienz said:


> What was your previous designation?
> 
> Cheers


Previous title was business and technology specialist


----------



## jayaswalraj

Experts,
Need your support. My agent is delaying with the application. Its been more than 5 weeks now and still he is reviewing the documents for ACS (I need additional 5 points for wife).
I want the application process in my hand and fighting with them to have it in my hand. 
My EOI Details are:
1) 189: 27th June 2017 - 65 points - 261313
2) 190: 21st Feb 2018 - 70 points NSW - 261313

Now, 
1) What are things I should take from them?
2) Can He mess up with my application after I take it from him (I have already paid his entire fees)
3) What options I have if he is not handing it over to me?


----------



## kaanixir

my passport gathered layers of dust and august is really slow. This means there will be a batch processing in 3 weeks as soon as we enter september. About 200 grants on tracker. Every. Single. Week. Living the dream.


----------



## aswin4PR

jayaswalraj said:


> Experts,
> Need your support. My agent is delaying with the application. Its been more than 5 weeks now and still he is reviewing the documents for ACS (I need additional 5 points for wife).
> I want the application process in my hand and fighting with them to have it in my hand.
> My EOI Details are:
> 1) 189: 27th June 2017 - 65 points - 261313
> 2) 190: 21st Feb 2018 - 70 points NSW - 261313
> 
> Now,
> 1) What are things I should take from them?
> 2) Can He mess up with my application after I take it from him (I have already paid his entire fees)
> 3) What options I have if he is not handing it over to me?


Can you give your points breakup... And are you talking about ACS or Lodgement...?

By the way did he tell what sort of documents is he reviewing?

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksr229

Hi,

a quick question, do/should I get a fresh statutory declaration to show relevant experience in my current company in order to submit along with the 189 Application, as I had gotten it done for ACS in Nov 2017? 

Regards.


----------



## kaanixir

ksr229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> a quick question, do/should I get a fresh statutory declaration to show relevant experience in my current company in order to submit along with the 189 Application, as I had gotten it done for ACS in Nov 2017?
> 
> Regards.


doesnt have to be fresh you can use the one you got for ACS in 2017


----------



## ksr229

kaanixir said:


> doesnt have to be fresh you can use the one you got for ACS in 2017


Ok, thanks a lot for replying this fast. 

Cheers


----------



## NB

ksr229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> a quick question, do/should I get a fresh statutory declaration to show relevant experience in my current company in order to submit along with the 189 Application, as I had gotten it done for ACS in Nov 2017?
> 
> Regards.


Have you claimed points for experience beyond November 17 ?

Have your points for experience actually gone up since since Nov 17 ?

Cheers 
.


----------



## ksr229

newbienz said:


> Have you claimed points for experience beyond November 17 ?
> 
> Have your points for experience actually gone up since since Nov 17 ?
> 
> Cheers
> .


Hi NB,

Yes, I've been continuing in the same company. And the Stat Dec. mentions end date as 'till date'. Although on ACS the end date is till Nov 2017. So does it mean i need to do both ACS and Stat Dec again?

Cheers


----------



## ksr229

ksr229 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Yes, I've been continuing in the same company. And the Stat Dec. mentions end date as 'till date'. Although on ACS the end date is till Nov 2017. So does it mean i need to do both ACS and Stat Dec again?
> 
> Cheers


And Yes my points have increased since, as i gained some points for my Indian experience after i returned back from Australia.


----------



## NB

ksr229 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Yes, I've been continuing in the same company. And the Stat Dec. mentions end date as 'till date'. Although on ACS the end date is till Nov 2017. So does it mean i need to do both ACS and Stat Dec again?
> 
> Cheers


You have already been invited, so the die is cast.
No use in getting an ACS done now

Can you get a reference letter from your company, not a SD which shows that there is no change in your RNR after your ACS ?

Have you applied and paid the visa fees?

Cheers


----------



## ksr229

newbienz said:


> You have already been invited, so the die is cast.
> No use in getting an ACS done now
> 
> You have not replied to my main question
> 
> Cheers


And Yes my points have increased since, as i gained some points for my Indian experience after i returned back from Australia.


----------



## NB

ksr229 said:


> And Yes my points have increased since, as i gained some points for my Indian experience after i returned back from Australia.


I have revised my post

Read it again and respond

Cheers


----------



## ksr229

newbienz said:


> You have already been invited, so the die is cast.
> No use in getting an ACS done now
> 
> Can you get a reference letter from your company, not a SD which shows that there is no change in your RNR after your ACS ?
> 
> Have you applied and paid the visa fees?
> 
> Cheers


I was trying to avoid that as that takes time over here, long chain of approvals. But i can get the SD easily signed by my boss plus notarized.

No not yet, You had advised me to submit everything together with the medical, so have booked the appointment and targetting to submit by monday. What do you think?


----------



## jerryniks

kaanixir said:


> why do they even work on saturdays, that never made any sense to me. Are they really working on saturdays ?


To go through all the comments on forums and have a nice time!!!


----------



## NB

ksr229 said:


> I was trying to avoid that as that takes time over here, long chain of approvals. But i can get the SD easily signed by my boss plus notarized.
> 
> No not yet, You had advised me to submit everything together with the medical, so have booked the appointment and targetting to submit by monday. What do you think?


Frankly , if I were in your shoes, I would not use this invite under any circumstances 

I would get reassessed and then wait for a new invite after this expires

But it takes a lot of conviction and guts to let an invite go waste, not knowing what will happen tomorrow 

The final decision is yours 
You can also consult a reputable MARA agent specifically for this point, if you are ready to go down this path

Cheers


----------



## ksr229

newbienz said:


> Frankly , if I were in your shoes, I would not use this invite under any circumstances
> 
> I would get reassessed and then wait for a new invite after this expires
> 
> But it takes a lot of conviction and guts to let an invite go waste, not knowing what will happen tomorrow
> 
> The final decision is yours
> You can also consult a reputable MARA agent specifically for this point, if you are ready to go down this path
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, man. Got your point.


----------



## bha517

*Question for 189*

Hi guys

I need a clarification. My ACS assessment for ICT BA has said that my experience after May 2011 can be considered for claiming points (although i have experience from May 2007, 4 years have been deducted) I have mentioned in my EOI that my experience starts from 09/05/2011 till date as I am with same company all the time. Now initially i didn't notice the "AFTER" May 2011 much and instead of using a date in June, 2011 i have used 09/05/2011. Now i have got my invite and i cannot update it. Although this does not change my claimed points at all (since i still enough experience even if a month is deducted)

Do you guys think this will create any issues?

Thanks
Bha


----------



## intruder_

bha517 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need a clarification. My ACS assessment for ICT BA has said that my experience after May 2011 can be considered for claiming points (although i have experience from May 2007, 4 years have been deducted) I have mentioned in my EOI that my experience starts from 09/05/2011 till date as I am with same company all the time. Now initially i didn't notice the "AFTER" May 2011 much and instead of using a date in June, 2011 i have used 09/05/2011. Now i have got my invite and i cannot update it. Although this does not change my claimed points at all (since i still enough experience even if a month is deducted)
> 
> Do you guys think this will create any issues?
> 
> Thanks
> Bha


Based on my interpretation for own ACS what I have read over from posts regarding claiming the correct experience, you certainly have misread the ACS result by claiming points from May 11 and not June 11.


----------



## bha517

*Question for 189*



bha517 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need a clarification. My ACS assessment for ICT BA has said that my experience after May 2011 can be considered for claiming points (although i have experience from May 2007, 4 years have been deducted) I have mentioned in my EOI that my experience starts from 09/05/2011 till date as I am with same company all the time. Now initially i didn't notice the "AFTER" May 2011 much and instead of using a date in June, 2011 i have used 09/05/2011. Now i have got my invite and i cannot update it. Although this does not change my claimed points at all (since i still enough experience even if a month is deducted)
> 
> Do you guys think this will create any issues?
> 
> Thanks
> Bha


Hi Newbienz

Appreciate your view on the same?

Thanks
Bha


----------



## GUNBUN

andyrent said:


> what did they do last year ? will I get PR ..


Since you asked - what did they do last year ? 

Here is the answer.

Month: Aug-17
Total reported grants: 87 
Highlight: *34/87 (40%) grants* were pertaining to *2016 lodgements *majorly Q3

Month: Sep-17
Total reported grants : 651
Breakup by lodgement months:

*2016 --> 40 (mostly Q4)*
Jan-17 --> 19
Feb-17 --> 44
Mar-17 --> 157
Apr-17 --> 173
May-17 --> 114
Jun-17 --> 21
Jul-17 --> 30
Aug-17 --> 53

If they go for batch processing mode in coming weeks, I see a very high possibility that most of the pending cases from Q3/Q4-2017 will get grants. Last year in Aug/Sep they gave total 40+34=74 grants pertaining to previous year.

Therefore, pending applicants from Q3/Q4 2017 should be fairly hopeful as we all are.


----------



## msingh1

kaanixir said:


> why do they even work on saturdays, that never made any sense to me. Are they really working on saturdays ?


I guess they submit the grant request and the email notification script runs after every 12 hours.


----------



## andreyx108b

bha517 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need a clarification. My ACS assessment for ICT BA has said that my experience after May 2011 can be considered for claiming points (although i have experience from May 2007, 4 years have been deducted) I have mentioned in my EOI that my experience starts from 09/05/2011 till date as I am with same company all the time. Now initially i didn't notice the "AFTER" May 2011 much and instead of using a date in June, 2011 i have used 09/05/2011. Now i have got my invite and i cannot update it. Although this does not change my claimed points at all (since i still enough experience even if a month is deducted)
> 
> Do you guys think this will create any issues?
> 
> Thanks
> Bha


I would suggest to check with ACS


----------



## andreyx108b

msingh1 said:


> I guess they submit the grant request and the email notification script runs after every 12 hours.


i reckon so too, or some batch job delays.


----------



## andreyx108b

ksr229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> a quick question, do/should I get a fresh statutory declaration to show relevant experience in my current company in order to submit along with the 189 Application, as I had gotten it done for ACS in Nov 2017?
> 
> Regards.


To claim experience up to date? If you are in the same role, same compnay, then yes, it would help, as well as salary stubs.


----------



## redtar1979

redtar1979 said:


> Previous title was business and technology specialist


Hey Newbienz, 
Reposting , in case you missed my previous post

]Previous title was business and technology specialist


----------



## Ramramram222

Hi Guys,


Need your small advise if anyone is familiar with this case.

I am thinking to change my ANZSCO code to new one. Last submission date of EOI will be changed as soon as I update my new ANZSCO code with its issue date, however, it's DOE won't' be changed as total points will still be same.

Now my concern is, will it affect any if I change occupation code and still have the old DOE of old occupation?? Clearly issue date of new skill assessment will be later date than DOE I am claiming . It's worrying me mate.

I really appreciate if anyone can advise me.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Need your small advise if anyone is familiar with this case.
> 
> I am thinking to change my ANZSCO code to new one. Last submission date of EOI will be changed as soon as I update my new ANZSCO code with its issue date, however, it's DOE won't' be changed as total points will still be same.
> 
> Now my concern is, will it affect any if I change occupation code and still have the old DOE of old occupation?? Clearly issue date of new skill assessment will be later date than DOE I am claiming . It's worrying me mate.
> 
> I really appreciate if anyone can advise me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


some trust that's illegal... there are many discussions about it here on the forum.


----------



## lagxen

Hi guys, thanks for your helps to clear my doubts. Finally submitted my application and awaiting for payment status. A quick question, will we be able to generate HAP ID before CO contact? I noticed that CO contact takes quite a while and I thought be good to have medical sort out before that. What do you think? Thanks


----------



## Ramramram222

andreyx108b said:


> some trust that's illegal... there are many discussions about it here on the forum.




Even I feel the same bro. 
This seems like doing Illegal thing, misusing the system. 
Otherwise people can submit their EOI today by mentioning PTE 79 marks and claim DOE of today and update their marks and their reference no. when then get marks. They will clearly be ahead of queue and system cannot recognise that people are doing fraud.

However, one of our MARA agent advised that there no problem on changing occupation code on EOI as DOE is just pre-skills assessment. I don't know what to do. It's worrying me alot

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

lagxen said:


> Hi guys, thanks for your helps to clear my doubts. Finally submitted my application and awaiting for payment status. A quick question, will we be able to generate HAP ID before CO contact? I noticed that CO contact takes quite a while and I thought be good to have medical sort out before that. What do you think? Thanks


As per department guidelines, either you get medicals done before you submit the application or else wait for the CO to generate the same

So if you want to follow the department guidelines, you have no option but to wait for the CO to generate it

Cheers


----------



## lagxen

newbienz said:


> As per department guidelines, either you get medicals done before you submit the application or else wait for the CO to generate the same
> 
> So if you want to follow the department guidelines, you have no option but to wait for the CO to generate it
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your incredibly fast reply!


----------



## bha517

*Question for 189*



bha517 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need a clarification. My ACS assessment for ICT BA has said that my experience after May 2011 can be considered for claiming points (although i have experience from May 2007, 4 years have been deducted) I have mentioned in my EOI that my experience starts from 09/05/2011 till date as I am with same company all the time. Now initially i didn't notice the "AFTER" May 2011 much and instead of using a date in June, 2011 i have used 09/05/2011. Now i have got my invite and i cannot update it. Although this does not change my claimed points at all (since i still enough experience even if a month is deducted)
> 
> Do you guys think this will create any issues?
> 
> Thanks
> Bha


Hi Newbienz

Can you please help to clarify?

Regards
Bha


----------



## deepz89621

Hi members.

I need some insight here. I am planning to lodge my 189 visa application this week. Which is better option in terms of speeding up my application processing?

To get the medicals done by myself before lodging and attach the declarations while I lodge. OR To lodge the visa first and wait for CO contact for medicals?

Please suggest.


----------



## andreyx108b

deepz89621 said:


> Hi members.
> 
> I need some insight here. I am planning to lodge my 189 visa application this week. Which is better option in terms of speeding up my application processing?
> 
> To get the medicals done by myself before lodging and attach the declarations while I lodge. OR To lodge the visa first and wait for CO contact for medicals?
> 
> Please suggest.


to get medicals done and then lodge.


----------



## harprt

Dear Friends, Experts,

I am seeking your help to know that a same or single CO will be working on one case? or after 1st contact and submission of required documents, the file would be allocated or picked by some other CO.

Thanks


----------



## b21.himanshu

deepz89621 said:


> Hi members.
> 
> I need some insight here. I am planning to lodge my 189 visa application this week. Which is better option in terms of speeding up my application processing?
> 
> To get the medicals done by myself before lodging and attach the declarations while I lodge. OR To lodge the visa first and wait for CO contact for medicals?
> 
> Please suggest.


If you have all other documents, then I would suggest, lodge the visa and then go for medicals. Usually medicals takes around 1 week to be uploaded. This will speed up the processing.


----------



## Swethaganga

Sorry 
Now i got correct thread to post my query

While lodging the visa for 189 
I got a msg 
That applicant got un finalised application with department that doea thia mean

Am a onshore applicant on 485 visa its about to expire on 31 st august
So this mean that


----------



## Binnie

Hi everyone need some expert advice we have already provided medical twice as our file is lodged since December 2016. Now the thing is our second medical have been expired last week. And recently on 12 July we got CO contact for passport photocopy and did not asked for any medical. We are now in confusion whether to redo medical or wait for co. Moreover already got 3 CO contacts so far, hope to get grant now. In 2nd CO contact they asked for medical.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Binnie said:


> Hi everyone need some expert advice we have already provided medical twice as our file is lodged since December 2016. Now the thing is our second medical have been expired last week. And recently on 12 July we got CO contact for passport photocopy and did not asked for any medical. We are now in confusion whether to redo medical or wait for co. Moreover already got 3 CO contacts so far, hope to get grant now. In 2nd CO contact they asked for medical.


don't do unless co asks for it.


----------



## Lovegill

Hi experts, what is the resolution requirement for scanning documents for 189 application. Thanks


----------



## GUNBUN

harprt said:


> Dear Friends, Experts,
> 
> I am seeking your help to know that a same or single CO will be working on one case? or after 1st contact and submission of required documents, the file would be allocated or picked by some other CO.
> 
> Thanks


Many applicants have reported that their final granting Case officer was different from the one who sent CO contact.

Hahahahah...new guys i.e. those received invite recently - too many queries on weekends 

Pls hold something for weekdays also.

Old guys motivation level is not too high to revert on holidays...Lol.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## harprt

GUNBUN said:


> Many applicants have reported that their final granting Case officer was different from the one who sent CO contact.
> 
> Hahahahah...new guys i.e. those received invite recently - too many queries on weekends
> 
> Pls hold something for weekdays also.
> 
> Old guys motivation level is not too high to revert on holidays...Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


"Sure GunBun" ....Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

after this invite, plenty of work for COs


----------



## munna1988

newbienz said:


> As per department guidelines, either you get medicals done before you submit the application or else wait for the CO to generate the same
> 
> So if you want to follow the department guidelines, you have no option but to wait for the CO to generate it
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz,

I made a payment and lodged my application on june 29. I then had an alert in my immiaccount application indicating that I needed to complete health check requirements and there was a link under this alert. When I followed the instructions in the link, it took me to emedicals page where hap id was generated. I took medical tests after this. 

I did not know about this guideline you mentioned. Could you please let me know where this is mentioned on dibp website? Thanks..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

munna1988 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I made a payment and lodged my application on june 29. I then had an alert in my immiaccount application indicating that I needed to complete health check requirements and there was a link under this alert. When I followed the instructions in the link, it took me to emedicals page where hap id was generated. I took medical tests after this.
> 
> I did not know about this guideline you mentioned. Could you please let me know where this is mentioned on dibp website? Thanks..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You can go a head with medicals for hapid.. No issues in that... Most people have done the same thing.. We saw many direct grants for this scenario... Nothing wrong in that...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

munna1988 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I made a payment and lodged my application on june 29. I then had an alert in my immiaccount application indicating that I needed to complete health check requirements and there was a link under this alert. When I followed the instructions in the link, it took me to emedicals page where hap id was generated. I took medical tests after this.
> 
> I did not know about this guideline you mentioned. Could you please let me know where this is mentioned on dibp website? Thanks..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Here you go

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

But you have followed the rules, as you have followed the alert and used the link generated by the system after you lodged the visa 

Cheers


----------



## NB

aswin4PR said:


> You can go a head with medicals for hapid.. No issues in that... Most people have done the same thing.. We saw many direct grants for this scenario... Nothing wrong in that...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


This is a guideline that has been ignored by the members for a long time, I agree

But that does not make it correct

Let the member take an informed decision, is what I believe 

Cheers


----------



## munna1988

Okay thanks. This is what I understood:

- For online visa applications through immiaccount(majority cases in this forum I suppose), applicant will get an alert in immiaccount as soon as they lodge their application, and they can generate hap id following this link, to proceed further. 

- Waiting for a signal from CO to go ahead with medicals is only for paper based visa applications. 

In my opinion, you don't have to do medicals before you lodge an application, as you will anyways be asked to do it as soon as you lodge one and these days you will have enough time to finish medicals before a CO picks up your file for assessment


newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> 
> But you have followed the rules, as you have followed the alert and used the link generated by the system after you lodged the visa
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ksr229

andreyx108b said:


> To claim experience up to date? If you are in the same role, same compnay, then yes, it would help, as well as salary stubs.


Thanks for your reply andreyx108b, Yes I am claiming exp points up until January 2018 in this company, as thats when i got 5 points for my offshore exp. And also I am still working for this company. 

My ACS result came out on 29 Jan 2018, and it mentions my experience in this company till, Nov 2017.

As you said i am in process of getting a new SD and along with that will submit, 
the payslips, bank statements (salary account- as the older payslips are not available in my company system ), 
Form 16, 
ITR, 
PF statements.

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

That's the interpretation I get if you lodge online, either go to the MHD, or get the link when you lodge.
You could wait for a CO contact regardless...but I could see that delaying when a CO might even review your account if they see you haven't done the medicals yet, and then you'd have a further delay in get the grant after they request.

Getting the medicals done too early could impact your Initital Entry Date, as it is based on the 12-month expiry of either your medicals and/or PCCs. 



munna1988 said:


> Okay thanks. This is what I understood:
> 
> - For online visa applications through immiaccount(majority cases in this forum I suppose), applicant will get an alert in immiaccount as soon as they lodge their application, and they can generate hap id following this link, to proceed further.
> 
> - Waiting for a signal from CO to go ahead with medicals is only for paper based visa applications.
> 
> In my opinion, you don't have to do medicals before you lodge an application, as you will anyways be asked to do it as soon as you lodge one and these days you will have enough time to finish medicals before a CO picks up your file for assessment
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> This is a guideline that has been ignored by the members for a long time, I agree
> 
> But that does not make it correct
> 
> Let the member take an informed decision, is what I believe
> 
> Cheers


I have observed that many new applicants here those are going to lodge visa on their own are putting up very basic queries. That shows their seriousness. It seems many not even go through DIBP guidelines even once rather they prefer getting short cut and quick answers from forum.

I urge to all new applicants to please do not hurry and spend time learning and doing things correctly. Docs once uploaded can't be removed. Also, conflicting information across documents may lead to adverse outcome.

Thanks to newbienz for his support to this forum.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## aelazhary

Dear Experts , i just realized that i put honors instead of bachelor in eoi , knowing that they have the same points ( no overclaim ) so is it a problem in visa lodging


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> I have observed that many new applicants here those are going to lodge visa on their own are putting up very basic queries. That shows their seriousness. It seems many not even go through DIBP guidelines even once rather they prefer getting short cut and quick answers from forum.
> 
> I urge to all new applicants to please do not hurry and spend time learning and doing things correctly. Docs once uploaded can't be removed. Also, conflicting information across documents may lead to adverse outcome.
> 
> Thanks to newbienz for his support to this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I have tried to hammer Again and again that don’t be in a hurry to lodge the application after invite 
It’s not as if the invite will lapse in a day

Spend time studying the various options available for uploading documents and then upload
I spent 15 days in merging and splitting files before I uploaded them

But my experience unfortunately falls on deaf ears

They would upload as fast and furious and then rant and rave for the delay in grant

Cheers


----------



## aelazhary

aelazhary said:


> Dear Experts , i just realized that i put honors instead of bachelor in eoi , knowing that they have the same points ( no overclaim ) so is it a problem in visa lodging


@ newbeinz , can you please reply to this , on the PDF for EOI , its mentioning 15 points dor bachelor or above which i depend it in however in detailed PDF , its mentioned honors not bachelor which is wrong info.


----------



## NB

aelazhary said:


> @ newbeinz , can you please reply to this , on the PDF for EOI , its mentioning 15 points dor bachelor or above which i depend it in however in detailed PDF , its mentioned honors not bachelor which is wrong info.


I have nothing more to add then what you already know

It’s an error, which you are also aware of
Now how the CO will take it is a matter of speculation 
He may brush it off just as a typo (which it is) or if he is strict, he may ask for explanation?

You may consult a MARA agent specifically just for this point to be sure you are taking a right decision 

BTW you have got invite with how many points, and if you let this invite lapse, would you get the invite immediately after the EOI is unfrozen?

Cheers


----------



## aelazhary

newbienz said:


> aelazhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ newbeinz , can you please reply to this , on the PDF for EOI , its mentioning 15 points dor bachelor or above which i depend it in however in detailed PDF , its mentioned honors not bachelor which is wrong info.
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing more to add then what you already know
> 
> It’s an error, which you are also aware of
> Now how the CO will take it is a matter of speculation
> He may brush it off just as a typo (which it is) or if he is strict, he may ask for explanation?
> 
> You may consult a MARA agent specifically just for this point to be sure you are taking a right decision
> 
> BTW you have got invite with how many points, and if you let this invite lapse, would you get the invite immediately after the EOI is unfrozen?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

70 points DOE 15-5-2018 non prorated , so it will be a long run again , i am already claiming 15 points for bachelor , however i have put it wrong in drop down list , shall i notify them after lodging or what do you think? Honors and bachelor are somehow the same in som countries but its mentioning in my assessment and in my certificate that its bachelor


----------



## bha517

*Question for 189*



bha517 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need a clarification. My ACS assessment for ICT BA has said that my experience after May 2011 can be considered for claiming points (although i have experience from May 2007, 4 years have been deducted) I have mentioned in my EOI that my experience starts from 09/05/2011 till date as I am with same company all the time. Now initially i didn't notice the "AFTER" May 2011 much and instead of using a date in June, 2011 i have used 09/05/2011. Now i have got my invite and i cannot update it. Although this does not change my claimed points at all (since i still enough experience even if a month is deducted)
> 
> Do you guys think this will create any issues?
> 
> Thanks
> Bha


@newbienz, sir, you missed my post before and so re-posting here. Can you pls clarify?


----------



## andreyx108b

aelazhary said:


> Dear Experts , i just realized that i put honors instead of bachelor in eoi , knowing that they have the same points ( no overclaim ) so is it a problem in visa lodging


just update the EOI, it has no impact.


----------



## aelazhary

andreyx108b said:


> aelazhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Experts , i just realized that i put honors instead of bachelor in eoi , knowing that they have the same points ( no overclaim ) so is it a problem in visa lodging
> 
> 
> 
> just update the EOI, it has no impact.
Click to expand...

I received the invitation on 11 of august so i cannot update EOI , i can see on all forums as long as the claimed points are the same then such mistakes are expcted soemtimes, what do you think? Shall i highlight to CO that it was typo on drop down list


----------



## andreyx108b

aelazhary said:


> I received the invitation on 11 of august so i cannot update EOI , i can see on all forums as long as the claimed points are the same then such mistakes are expcted soemtimes, what do you think? Shall i highlight to CO that it was typo on drop down list


yes, you can do that, as points are not impacted, it should and won't be an issue.


----------



## lagxen

I'm so sorry for the confusion.
I drew an assumption that we would need to wait for CO for health assessment because I couldn't add additional documents nor generating HAP ID after lodging.

Turned out they're processing my submission. I now could access the section where I could upload additional documents and generate a HAP ID without a CO. I hope this clear any doubts for people that experience the same situation as me. I thank you for senior members support and helps, really appreciate them helping us.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

lagxen said:


> I'm so sorry for the confusion.
> I drew an assumption that we would need to wait for CO for health assessment because I couldn't add additional documents nor generating HAP ID after lodging.
> 
> Turned out they're processing my submission. I now could access the section where I could upload additional documents and generate a HAP ID without a CO. I hope this clear any doubts for people that experience the same situation as me. I thank you for senior members support and helps, really appreciate them helping us.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for highlighting! Good luck and speedy grant!


----------



## GUNBUN

bha517 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need a clarification. My ACS assessment for ICT BA has said that my experience after May 2011 can be considered for claiming points (although i have experience from May 2007, 4 years have been deducted) I have mentioned in my EOI that my experience starts from 09/05/2011 till date as I am with same company all the time. Now initially i didn't notice the "AFTER" May 2011 much and instead of using a date in June, 2011 i have used 09/05/2011. Now i have got my invite and i cannot update it. Although this does not change my claimed points at all (since i still enough experience even if a month is deducted)
> 
> Do you guys think this will create any issues?
> 
> Thanks
> Bha


I think, a month here & there does not makes you eligible under "overclaiming of points" since you have sufficient extra experience.

Be careful going forward.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

GUNBUN said:


> I think, a month here & there does not makes you eligible under "overclaiming of points" since you have sufficient extra experience.
> 
> Be careful going forward.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


that's still something to be cautious of and better to be double check before next step.


----------



## AsterixArmorica

In the area of uploading the documents. There is no head where the wife's English test score report or Education qualification can be uploaded. 

I am not claiming spouse points. 

There is no "others" head, where I can put these documents? 

I expected to upload at least English test report since I filled the report details before in the form.

What did other people do?


----------



## spirecode

hi seniors, now that i have recieved invitation 189,261313 im uploadin all docs today. im currently onshore in sydney.
i want to know about medicare, i heard upon making fees for 189 i get bva, i can get medicare as well. any info/ advice on this please??


----------



## munna1988

I recently attached my documents and I had a heading "Language Ability" under my spouse's section, where I was able to upload her PTE score card. There was also a heading "Other Documents". It's strange that you are not able to find these headings.

I too did not claim partner points and I lodged my application before July 1st (June 29th).
I am not sure if something changed in the system after July 1st. When did you lodge your application? You might wanna check with somebody who has lodged after July 1st.


AsterixArmorica said:


> In the area of uploading the documents. There is no head where the wife's English test score report or Education qualification can be uploaded.
> 
> I am not claiming spouse points.
> 
> There is no "others" head, where I can put these documents?
> 
> I expected to upload at least English test report since I filled the report details before in the form.
> 
> What did other people do?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Creation2683

Hi Experts,
Need suggestion on logging visa 189. I received invitation 1 day back and planning to log visa next week with all documents including PCC and medical done. Should i go ahead with this approach or log visa first then go for medical.
Also i have one issue in medical. My wife had TB, 10 years back and cured that time. I have taken medical appointment on 20 August. Should i tell the panel for this medical history or expect if they don't find scars for cured TB. As if i declared directly to them for history then they will go for addtional test which took around 8 weeks.
I am worried. Experts please suggest.


----------



## munna1988

Creation2683 said:


> Hi Experts,
> Need suggestion on logging visa 189. I received invitation 1 day back and planning to log visa next week with all documents including PCC and medical done. Should i go ahead with this approach or log visa first then go for medical.
> Also i have one issue in medical. My wife had TB, 10 years back and cured that time. I have taken medical appointment on 20 August. Should i tell the panel for this medical history or expect if they don't find scars for cured TB. As if i declared directly to them for history then they will go for addtional test which took around 8 weeks.
> I am worried. Experts please suggest.


1) For your first question:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au...nations/my-health-declarations

2) You will have to disclose medical history as it is, and shouldn't be providing false information. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Creation2683

munna1988 said:


> 1) For your first question:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au...nations/my-health-declarations
> 
> 2) You will have to disclose medical history as it is, and shouldn't be providing false information.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply.
1. Not sure but link is not opening here. Will try again.
2. I am not providing any false information. As it was cured 10 yrs back and expecting no scars in X- Ray else will go for addtional 8 weeks test.


----------



## AsterixArmorica

Yeah, my question was directed to people who filed after July 1st.

The form changed after July 1st. 
Now you need to upload a set of documents under specified heads, otherwise, you need to give an explanation why are you not submitting the specified document. Importantly, Visa fee is paid after document uploads.





munna1988 said:


> I recently attached my documents and I had a heading "Language Ability" under my spouse's section, where I was able to upload her PTE score card. There was also a heading "Other Documents". It's strange that you are not able to find these headings.
> 
> I too did not claim partner points and I lodged my application before July 1st (June 29th).
> I am not sure if something changed in the system after July 1st. When did you lodge your application? You might wanna check with somebody who has lodged after July 1st.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica

AsterixArmorica said:


> In the area of uploading the documents. There is no head where the wife's English test score report or Education qualification can be uploaded.
> 
> I am not claiming spouse points.
> 
> There is no "others" head, where I can put these documents?
> 
> I expected to upload at least English test report since I filled the report details before in the form.
> 
> What did other people do?


The current heads/sections to document uploads


*Main Applicant
Required*
Birth or Age, Evidence of	
Character, Evidence of	
Language Ability - English, Evidence of	
Photograph - Passport	
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	
Skills Assessment, Evidence of	
Travel Document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment

*Spouse
Required*
Birth or Age, Evidence of	
Character, Evidence of	
Member of Family Unit, Evidence of	
Photograph - Passport	
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of	
Travel Document	
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	


No section to upload spouse English score?


----------



## rahulshyam79

Hi Guys, while filling visa application form online for 189, there is a section where child custody details are to be filled if child is below 18 yrs. I have filled it as in the image above. Is this correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SVW3690

spirecode said:


> hi seniors, now that i have recieved invitation 189,261313 im uploadin all docs today. im currently onshore in sydney.
> i want to know about medicare, i heard upon making fees for 189 i get bva, i can get medicare as well. any info/ advice on this please??


You can get your Medicare card by visiting Centerlink office. Go with your passport, your current visa and your bridging visa. You also need to fill the Medicare application form. 
You will receive your temporary card on the day itself

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AsterixArmorica said:


> The current heads/sections to document uploads
> 
> 
> *Main Applicant
> Required*
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Character, Evidence of
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Photograph - Passport
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> Travel Document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
> Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> 
> *Spouse
> Required*
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Character, Evidence of
> Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
> Photograph - Passport
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> Travel Document
> Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> 
> 
> No section to upload spouse English score?


Thanks for sharing this - curious to hear from others with their partner who have submitted their partners evidence of English language after 1 July. 

Just curious, are you able to upload multiple documents under each heading?


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck this week guys!


----------



## expat_user_25

Good luck for this week guys. I hope this week brings joy to people who are waiting for so long, especially January batch. 
My spouse and I are going for validation trip from 31st Aug to 9th September from Chicago. We will be visiting Sydney and Melbourne.

We are planning to make final move to Melbourne by Feb 2019.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

expat_user_25 said:


> Good luck for this week guys. I hope this week brings joy to people who are waiting for so long, especially January batch.
> My spouse and I are going for validation trip from 31st Aug to 9th September from Chicago. We will be visiting Sydney and Melbourne.
> 
> We are planning to make final move to Melbourne by Feb 2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wish you all the best !


Even some of us from Feb batch are also waiting ...


----------



## andreyx108b

In theory, based on last 3 years, every year there were some mass grant episodes... during July - September. I am hoping this year is no an exception.


----------



## expat_user_25

andreyx108b said:


> In theory, based on last 3 years, every year there were some mass grant episodes... during July - September. I am hoping this year is no an exception.




Yeah, lets hope for the same. 
And yes, all prayers for Jan and Feb applicants. 
Its high time they get what they deserve and waiting for so patiently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

agree! lets see


----------



## guest1700

Swethaganga said:


> Sorry
> Now i got correct thread to post my query
> 
> While lodging the visa for 189
> I got a msg
> That applicant got un finalised application with department that doea thia mean
> 
> Am a onshore applicant on 485 visa its about to expire on 31 st august
> So this mean that



Hello,

I had a similar situation if you notice that error is usually a pop up when you fill the application with the applicant details. Looks like you have a visa lodged which has not been finalised, the error would clearly tell you that you can move forward with the application but it is best to get a decision on the pending application first. I was waiting for my student extension, this is what I did -

- I acknowledged the pop-up and proceeded with the application.

- I lodged the 189

- Next day itself after I received the 189 acknowledgement confirmation I Withdrew my student extension stating I now do not need the extension because I lodged my 189 visa.

Now this comes with some consequences, if you are currently on a bridging visa A and you lodge a 189 you would be granted a bridging C with work rights but no travel rights. Your bridging visa c would be out of effect until the bridging A expires, which usually is 28 days from when you withdraw your current application. If you wait for a decision on the pending application, then the scenario would be different. 

For eg "you lodge 189 today, you get a bridging visa c today that would state out of effect until your bridging A expiry date. 

You withdraw your old visa application today, 28 days from today your bridging A expires and Bridging c will come into effect. "

I did not want to be restricted from travel, so what I have done is I applied for Bridging B before my A expired, I informed immigration that I want to travel for 3 months to India on some personal work. You can apply for this from your immiaccount under the 189 application section itself. I did not purchase any ticket, on a word document I drafted a letter, uploaded it while lodging the BVB (bridging visa B) visa from immi account under my 189 application. Make sure you apply before you A expires, once C comes into effect you cannot travel and return untill you hear on a visa decision. You also cannot apply for Bridging B. If you are okay to let go of travel rights, you don't have to worry. 

Bridging Visa B can only be applied when on a Bridging B already or a Bridging A, you cannot apply for Bridging Visa B while on C. 

If you let 2 applications process at the same time, irrespective of what decision is made first the 189 always overseeds any temporary visa. This information was told to me by DIBP when I called them. I went with the withdrawal option to make it easier and less confusing for immigration and myself. Since you are onshore, the best thing to do would be to see an agent or call immigration. I went with the later because I immigration has correct information than agents. 

This is out of my personal experience, however, you can double check with immigration or a lawyer. 

Hope this was helpful. Thanks.


----------



## seemasharma1584

expat_user_25 said:


> Good luck for this week guys. I hope this week brings joy to people who are waiting for so long, especially January batch.
> My spouse and I are going for validation trip from 31st Aug to 9th September from Chicago. We will be visiting Sydney and Melbourne.
> 
> We are planning to make final move to Melbourne by Feb 2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which airlines are you opting from Chicago... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

seemasharma1584 said:


> Which airlines are you opting from Chicago...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




We are going by American. Chicago to LA (4.5hrs) and 2 hours break. Then LA to Sydney (15hrs).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700

hakr said:


> Posting again as I didn't get any reply on this. Hope some seniors members will look and give a reply this time.
> 
> Hello Friends!
> 
> I have received 189 visa invitation ( 261313, 75 points, EOI 1/5/2018). I'm currently staying in australis on a tourist visa (600).
> 
> 1) Is 600 visa a substantive visa? If so can I apply 189 on shore _-A substantive temporary visa is any visa other than a bridging visa, criminal justice or enforcement visa, which allows the visa holder to remain temporarily in Australia._
> 
> In limited circumstances, if your temporary visa has expired within the last 28 days, you might be able to apply for your new visa in Australia.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/403/substantive-visa.aspx
> 
> 2) How do I specify during lodgement, that it's an onshore visa
> 
> _You don't have to specify, the moment you put your passport details the system knows if you are onshore or offshore. When you apply while you are in Australia, you will be granted a bridging visa to stay in Australia. Irrespective of what you answer in the application, the system knows if you are onshore or offshore. If you are restricted from applying from onshore the system will not let you proceed, you will receive an error.
> _
> 3) Does the cost remains the same for offshore vs onshore 189 visa -_ Yes, no difference in costs. Your medical would cost you about 450-500 AUD_
> 
> 
> 4) Are there any risks of applying onshore - _Depends, you have to call immigration. The wait on the call is worth it. Now they offer a call back option if calling from within Australia. As far as I know, as long as you dont have a section 48 or if you have not overstayed, if you don't have a visa condition breach, cancellation or rejection then there is no harm in applying onshore. When you apply onshore you get a bridging visa to live, work, study and travel. Depends on what bridging visa type you may get, you also can apply for Medicare once you receive your bridging visa. _
> 
> I have researched from last 1 day trying everything continuously but hardly got anything. It looks like I'm in a not so common situation
> 
> Any suggestions/ help will be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks



I answered your questions in italics, however, please do call immigration on their Australian number. You might have to wait for 30-40 minutes to get through to someone, you can also visit any of the immigration offices in Australia and they will answer these for you.


----------



## rahulpop1

Superb..


expat_user_25 said:


> Good luck for this week guys. I hope this week brings joy to people who are waiting for so long, especially January batch.
> My spouse and I are going for validation trip from 31st Aug to 9th September from Chicago. We will be visiting Sydney and Melbourne.
> 
> We are planning to make final move to Melbourne by Feb 2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700

I see an April grant today on immitracker. Can't wait to see more grants today. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## seemasharma1584

expat_user_25 said:


> We are going by American. Chicago to LA (4.5hrs) and 2 hours break. Then LA to Sydney (15hrs).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankyou.
Airlines are quiet expensive from America. 
We were looking from San Francisco,were not sure about the Airlines.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

expat_user_25 said:


> We are going by American. Chicago to LA (4.5hrs) and 2 hours break. Then LA to Sydney (15hrs).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's the only disadvantage of Oz, long travel, if you want to go to NA or Europe...


----------



## Lovegill

guest1700 said:


> Swethaganga said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry
> Now i got correct thread to post my query
> 
> While lodging the visa for 189
> I got a msg
> That applicant got un finalised application with department that doea thia mean
> 
> Am a onshore applicant on 485 visa its about to expire on 31 st august
> So this mean that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I had a similar situation if you notice that error is usually a pop up when you fill the application with the applicant details. Looks like you have a visa lodged which has not been finalised, the error would clearly tell you that you can move forward with the application but it is best to get a decision on the pending application first. I was waiting for my student extension, this is what I did -
> 
> - I acknowledged the pop-up and proceeded with the application.
> 
> - I lodged the 189
> 
> - Next day itself after I received the 189 acknowledgement confirmation I Withdrew my student extension stating I now do not need the extension because I lodged my 189 visa.
> 
> Now this comes with some consequences, if you are currently on a bridging visa A and you lodge a 189 you would be granted a bridging C with work rights but no travel rights. Your bridging visa c would be out of effect until the bridging A expires, which usually is 28 days from when you withdraw your current application. If you wait for a decision on the pending application, then the scenario would be different.
> 
> For eg "you lodge 189 today, you get a bridging visa c today that would state out of effect until your bridging A expiry date.
> 
> You withdraw your old visa application today, 28 days from today your bridging A expires and Bridging c will come into effect. "
> 
> I did not want to be restricted from travel, so what I have done is I applied for Bridging B before my A expired, I informed immigration that I want to travel for 3 months to India on some personal work. You can apply for this from your immiaccount under the 189 application section itself. I did not purchase any ticket, on a word document I drafted a letter, uploaded it while lodging the BVB (bridging visa B) visa from immi account under my 189 application. Make sure you apply before you A expires, once C comes into effect you cannot travel and return untill you hear on a visa decision. You also cannot apply for Bridging B. If you are okay to let go of travel rights, you don't have to worry.
> 
> Bridging Visa B can only be applied when on a Bridging B already or a Bridging A, you cannot apply for Bridging Visa B while on C.
> 
> If you let 2 applications process at the same time, irrespective of what decision is made first the 189 always overseeds any temporary visa. This information was told to me by DIBP when I called them. I went with the withdrawal option to make it easier and less confusing for immigration and myself. Since you are onshore, the best thing to do would be to see an agent or call immigration. I went with the later because I immigration has correct information than agents.
> 
> This is out of my personal experience, however, you can double check with immigration or a lawyer.
> 
> Hope this was helpful. Thanks.
Click to expand...



Guest1700
I’m in the same situation which you had before. I have applied for my student visa extension but my bridging visa A is not active. It will be active when my current student visa expires that is on 30thnof August. I have got invitation for 189 as well and I am ready to lodge visa application for this. But I don’t want to restrict myself from traveling as I need to go back to India in December for my sister wedding. I’m confused now. What would you suggest for me? Thanks in advance. I called immigration but couldn’t get any satisfactory answer.


----------



## andreyx108b

guest1700 said:


> I see an April grant today on immitracker. Can't wait to see more grants today. :fingerscrossed:


Me too!


----------



## guest1700

Lovegill said:


> Guest1700
> I’m in the same situation which you had before. I have applied for my student visa extension but my bridging visa A is not active. It will be active when my current student visa expires that is on 30thnof August. I have got invitation for 189 as well and I am ready to lodge visa application for this. But I don’t want to restrict myself from traveling as I need to go back to India in December for my sister wedding. I’m confused now. What would you suggest for me? Thanks in advance. I called immigration but couldn’t get any satisfactory answer.


You need to speak to a MARA Agent to help you decide. Since you bridging A is not active, I am unsure if you will get a bridging C. When I lodged mine, I was on a bridging A that was active. My bridging c was granted 2 days after I lodged the 189, it said out of effect. I withdrew my student application and applied for briding b before the c comes into effect or before the A expires.

I am guessing you will again get a bridging A itself because you are not on an active bridging A. Another thing you can do is on a safe side, log into your student visa application and apply for a bridging B from there, apply for a 6 months bridging B so you can return by Jan. 

Give a solid reasoning and say you might have to make multiple trips in the next 6 months. When your bridging B is granted for the next 6 months, irrespective of what bridging you get on 189 that will be out of effect until the bridging B expires. Bridging B usually has an expiry date and every other bridging overseeds it until it expires. 

If you cannot get through immigration, disconnect and try again. You need to specify to them that you need to get connected to the department that assists with applications for 189 visa. YOu need to tell them your current situation, ask them if withdrawing you pending application has a negative effect, ask them what bridging will you be granted .

I would suggest you speak to a Mara Lawyer, the best lawyer that I know of and who assisted me is Mark Northam. You can look him up on google and book for a 30 minutes consultation. Since you only need to be consulted it should cost you about 150-200 AUD but you can be sure of his advise. I would'nt kepe the 189 on hold untill the student visa is being processed, I did that and wasted 2 months of wait time which could have bene used against my 189 processing. My student extension didn't come through even after 6 months and then I withdrew the student application.


----------



## expat_user_25

andreyx108b said:


> that's the only disadvantage of Oz, long travel, if you want to go to NA or Europe...



Yeah, that is true.. Travel is really long.

However the ticket were not that expensive. It cost us 1250 USD per person (round trip) for 1 stop flight.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovegill

Hi experts, 
Please advise me. I’m claiming my 3 years overseas work experience in 189 application. I have payslips and ITR for the entire time period. Do I need to upload account statement too for that? Thanks in advance


----------



## luvjd

Lovegill said:


> Hi experts,
> Please advise me. I’m claiming my 3 years overseas work experience in 189 application. I have payslips and ITR for the entire time period. Do I need to upload account statement too for that? Thanks in advance


It is not mandatory but CO "may" ask for it later. If you have them, upload the statements that reflect a few salary credits.


----------



## amitmishra04

*Got CO contact - pls advise*

Guys, got a CO contact today. Need help in replying.

My account is still in Received stage - so should I reply with attachments or upload in Immi login.

CO has requested for additional evidence of employment - bank statements for specific years - I had avoided giving them as it would have cost me to get old statements.... cant avoid them now

Also, for Spouse, he has requested for functional english proof - certificate and transcript - these I had uploaded previously - should I resubmit them again?


Please advise


----------



## OzDown

Hello Guys...CO contacted today for the below:

More evidence of employment:

a) Provident fund statements for all period employment
b) Bank statements with salary deposits for all period employment


My query is that I have PF statements for last 6 years only. Any alternate document you suggest which would satisfy the requirement??


----------



## wrecker

@Ozdown and @amitmishra04

Can you share your lodgement date?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OzDown

wrecker said:


> @Ozdown and @amitmishra04
> 
> Can you share your lodgement date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



It's there in the signature : 7th April 2018


----------



## wrecker

OzDown said:


> It's there in the signature : 7th April 2018


Oops. sorry. just wanted to know which dates have been contacted. thanks a lot 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

expat_user_25 said:


> Yeah, that is true.. Travel is really long.
> 
> However the ticket were not that expensive. It cost us 1250 USD per person (round trip) for 1 stop flight..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not too bad...  especially if you don't have to travel too often, its all ok  

I've friends who travel on business monthly... OMG he hates the jetlag.


----------



## rahulshyam79

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Guys, while filling visa application form online for 189, there is a section where child custody details are to be filled if child is below 18 yrs. I have filled it as in the image above. Is this correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Guys, can anyone suggest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

OzDown said:


> Hello Guys...CO contacted today for the below:
> 
> More evidence of employment:
> 
> a) Provident fund statements for all period employment
> b) Bank statements with salary deposits for all period employment
> 
> 
> My query is that I have PF statements for last 6 years only. Any alternate document you suggest which would satisfy the requirement??


Do you have any other tax documents? I would suggest to attach all possible evidence in case you don't have PF, then explain to CO by means of a cover letter.


----------



## BALA M

*info*

hello,
what are pro rata and non pro rata occupations, and electrical engineer belongs to which occupation.
if any one know what is the current position of electrical engineer to get 189 nomination please reply, thank you.


----------



## Sd1982

amitmishra04 said:


> Guys, got a CO contact today. Need help in replying.
> 
> My account is still in Received stage - so should I reply with attachments or upload in Immi login.
> 
> CO has requested for additional evidence of employment - bank statements for specific years - I had avoided giving them as it would have cost me to get old statements.... cant avoid them now
> 
> Also, for Spouse, he has requested for functional english proof - certificate and transcript - these I had uploaded previously - should I resubmit them again?
> 
> 
> Please advise


You application status appearing on immi is irrelevant at this point. 

I don't know what's the "correct" way but when I was contacted by the CO, I uploaded the docs on immi account as well as emailed the CO to stay on the safe side. Be sure to click the Information Provided button when you have submitted all requested documents. Don't click on it if you have even one document pending. 

Reupload any document requested by the CO even if you have already uploaded it. 

As for Bank Statements I had to pay my bank in the middle east 3000 AUD for my bank statement. I feel your pain.


----------



## dipanjangh

Finally got the grant today after 8 months of waiting. Thanks to all the active members here for the helpful information and analysis. I have been silent reader all this while.

Best of luck to all of you waiting.

Date of Lodgement: 9-Dec-2017
CO Contact Date: 28-May-2018 for HK PCC
Grant Date: 13-Aug-2018
ANZSCO: ICT Business Analyst


----------



## OzDown

andreyx108b said:


> Do you have any other tax documents? I would suggest to attach all possible evidence in case you don't have PF, then explain to CO by means of a cover letter.


Great...let me check on that. 

Thanks!


----------



## GUNBUN

guest1700 said:


> I see an April grant today on immitracker. Can't wait to see more grants today. :fingerscrossed:


Sadly, this entire week is over for Jan-18/Older applicants.

Mar-18/Apr-18 can still expect 2-3 grants/CO contact per day.

Now, I need to wait for 20th Monday or 27th Monday.


----------



## parthiban

dipanjangh said:


> Finally got the grant today after 8 months of waiting. Thanks to all the active members here for the helpful information and analysis. I have been silent reader all this while.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you waiting.
> 
> Date of Lodgement: 9-Dec-2017
> CO Contact Date: 28-May-2018 for HK PCC
> Grant Date: 13-Aug-2018
> ANZSCO: ICT Business Analyst


Congratulations!


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Sadly, this entire week is over for Jan-18/Older applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> Mar-18/Apr-18 can still expect 2-3 grants/CO contact per day.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I need to wait for 20th Monday or 27th Monday.




Thamba bhau.. Monday is not finished yet..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

dipanjangh said:


> Finally got the grant today after 8 months of waiting. Thanks to all the active members here for the helpful information and analysis. I have been silent reader all this while.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all of you waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Date of Lodgement: 9-Dec-2017
> 
> CO Contact Date: 28-May-2018 for HK PCC
> 
> Grant Date: 13-Aug-2018
> 
> ANZSCO: ICT Business Analyst




Congratulations..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Thamba bhau.. Monday is not finished yet..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Last year batch processing started with Monday..but nothing we could see. Also, April CO contact started.

So this entire week will have same trend.

DIBP has no intention to clear backlog this week.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

I was/am expecting at least 10-12 myimmitracker grants per day starting this week.Even if they are to match July outcome levels(100 myimmitracker grants),remaining 14 working days of Aug should result in 6 grants per day


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> Last year batch processing started with Monday..but nothing we could see. Also, April CO contact started.
> 
> So this entire week will have same trend.
> 
> DIBP has no intention to clear backlog this week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Hi,seems they are looking to finalize on old cases.A 9 Dec 2017 case was granted vsia today.I think the #Augbatch is about to happen.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> I was/am expecting at least 10-12 myimmitracker grants per day starting this week.Even if they are to match July outcome levels(100 myimmitracker grants),remaining 14 working days of Aug should result in 6 grants per day


Minimum 70-80 files must have got tagged "Granted" in background. But they are not releasing it intentionally.

They want to give the message (by holding Jan/Feb files) to the outside world that Australian immigration has become tough.

hahahaha.......INDIANs will still apply in huge numbers and reach there...sooner or later.

Lets see how long they can stop us


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> Hi,seems they are looking to finalize on old cases.A 9 Dec 2017 case was granted vsia today.I think the #Augbatch is about to happen.:fingerscrossed:


1 Dec case in a day is in no way motivation for us.


----------



## njayshenoy

Hi All,

I am an 189 applicant with Visa Lodged on 23rd March 2018. I received a CO contact on 9th August for Reference Letter on Company Letter Head and PF statements.
261313:Software Engineer
PTE: 20/01/2018 Superior(2nd Attempt)
EA: 12/10/2017-19/01/2018
EOI: 20/01/2018 75 points - No Partner points claimed
Invite: 21/02/2018
Lodged: 23/03/2018 ,Offshore,189(PT)
Medicals: 09/04/2018
CO contact: 09/08/2018
Grant: Awaited.


----------



## SVW3690

They have taken a May CO contact. So the hopes are not vanished


GUNBUN said:


> Sadly, this entire week is over for Jan-18/Older applicants.
> 
> Mar-18/Apr-18 can still expect 2-3 grants/CO contact per day.
> 
> Now, I need to wait for 20th Monday or 27th Monday.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SVW3690

Congrats

Good to see that CO contacts are looked upon


dipanjangh said:


> Finally got the grant today after 8 months of waiting. Thanks to all the active members here for the helpful information and analysis. I have been silent reader all this while.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you waiting.
> 
> Date of Lodgement: 9-Dec-2017
> CO Contact Date: 28-May-2018 for HK PCC
> Grant Date: 13-Aug-2018
> ANZSCO: ICT Business Analyst


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

SVW3690 said:


> They have taken a May CO contact. So the hopes are not vanished
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


That Dec-17 lodged grant seems to be an accidental grant or may be his good luck.

Many Jan applicants are in lodged stage and everyday we see March applicants getting CO contact or grant ......i.e. Mar-18/Apr-18 cases progressing ahead of Jan-18/Feb-18.

What sort of hopes do we see in it.

Quite possible that few Jan applicants (including me) may see a 1st CO contact as we cross now 8 months.....

It was our mistake to lodge the visa in Jan month.....the most neglected month of the year...


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> That Dec-17 lodged grant seems to be an accidental grant or may be his good luck.
> 
> Many Jan applicants are in lodged stage and everyday we see March applicants getting CO contact or grant ......i.e. Mar-18/Apr-18 cases progressing ahead of Jan-18/Feb-18.
> 
> What sort of hopes do we see in it.
> 
> Quite possible that few Jan applicants (including me) may see a 1st CO contact as we cross now 8 months.....
> 
> It was our mistake to lodge the visa in Jan month.....the most neglected month of the year...


They should update the global processing time in a couple of days
If it come down to 8 months, then you would be eligible to call them up
Maybe that will nudge them

Cheers


----------



## tajender

Delighted to inform that I just got grant letters for my daughter, my wife and myself. It's the best news that came in since we applied.


----------



## internationalcanuck

My account already says 8-10 month processing time....hope you're meaning the 8months becomes the upper bound 



newbienz said:


> They should update the global processing time in a couple of days
> If it come down to 8 months, then you would be eligible to call them up
> Maybe that will nudge them
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB

internationalcanuck said:


> My account already says 8-10 month processing time....hope you're meaning the 8months becomes the upper bound


That’s what I meant
Should become 6-8 months

Thanks for clearing it

Cheers


----------



## ptp

tajender said:


> Delighted to inform that I just got grant letters for my daughter, my wife and myself. It's the best news that came in since we applied.


Congrats buddy and good luck


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



tajender said:


> Delighted to inform that I just got grant letters for my daughter, my wife and myself. It's the best news that came in since we applied.


----------



## guest1700

SVW3690 said:


> They have taken a May CO contact. So the hopes are not vanished
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Where is the may CO contact? I mean where did you get that information?


----------



## seemasharma1584

tajender said:


> Delighted to inform that I just got grant letters for my daughter, my wife and myself. It's the best news that came in since we applied.


Lodgement date pls

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> They should update the global processing time in a couple of days
> If it come down to 8 months, then you would be eligible to call them up
> Maybe that will nudge them
> 
> Cheers


So that Jan/Feb applicants wont call them, this time they will increase processing time from 8-10 months to 10-12 months.

On the other hand they will shower Mar-18/Apr-18 grants as we are seeing today.


----------



## SVW3690

Someone has notified in this Forum


guest1700 said:


> Where is the may CO contact? I mean where did you get that information?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> So that Jan/Feb applicants wont call them, this time they will increase processing time from 8-10 months to 10-12 months.
> 
> On the other hand they will shower Mar-18/Apr-18 grants as we are seeing today.


Somebody’s been watching too many Meena kumari movies

Watch the entire Golmaal series in a marathon 

Cheers


----------



## tajender

seemasharma1584 said:


> tajender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delighted to inform that I just got grant letters for my daughter, my wife and myself. It's the best news that came in since we applied.
> 
> 
> 
> Lodgement date pls
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lodgement date: 09 March 2018
ANZSCO code: 263111
Grant Date: 13 August 2018
CO Contact: N


----------



## tajender

Wish everyone awaiting grant a good luck and god speed


----------



## rahul7star

*hi*



GUNBUN said:


> So that Jan/Feb applicants wont call them, this time they will increase processing time from 8-10 months to 10-12 months.
> 
> On the other hand they will shower Mar-18/Apr-18 grants as we are seeing today.


hey gungun..came here to see u granted or not???


----------



## KVK

dipanjangh said:


> Finally got the grant today after 8 months of waiting. Thanks to all the active members here for the helpful information and analysis. I have been silent reader all this while.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you waiting.
> 
> Date of Lodgement: 9-Dec-2017
> CO Contact Date: 28-May-2018 for HK PCC
> Grant Date: 13-Aug-2018
> ANZSCO: ICT Business Analyst


Congrats ma!! really happy for you.


----------



## AsterixArmorica

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for sharing this - curious to hear from others with their partner who have submitted their partners evidence of English language after 1 July.
> 
> Just curious, are you able to upload multiple documents under each heading?



Yes, each head allows multiple documents.
60 documents you can upload for primary another 60 for spouse. So with partner limit is 120 documents of 5 MB each.


----------



## KVK

*Batch Processing?*

What is that batch processing, everyone is talking about?


----------



## rahulshyam79

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Guys, while filling visa application form online for 189, there is a section where child custody details are to be filled if child is below 18 yrs. I have filled it as in the image above. Is this correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Guys, I am sure many of you must have filled this. Can you guide me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahul7star said:


> hey gungun..came here to see u granted or not???


Thanks dear.

I am very much here and might be forever.

DIBP has flushed Jan files in Septic tank, so they are unable to release Jan grants.
or
They have put gun on Jan applicants shoulder & firing Mar/Apr grants only.
or
Jan applicants are scapegoat for no reason.

All my posts are like garbage.....that is what only I am left with.


----------



## chriskwoktk

dipanjangh said:


> Finally got the grant today after 8 months of waiting. Thanks to all the active members here for the helpful information and analysis. I have been silent reader all this while.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you waiting.
> 
> Date of Lodgement: 9-Dec-2017
> CO Contact Date: 28-May-2018 for HK PCC
> Grant Date: 13-Aug-2018
> ANZSCO: ICT Business Analyst


Same date of CO contact for HK PCC
But still waiting grant for 190 Visa


----------



## Akriti2289

*query*

Hey Guys,
My husband(Secondary applicant) and I (Primary Applicant) got promoted. I have uploaded the role change letters and other required things. Need to upload the form-1022.

Few Queries..
*-- Client number or file number issues to you by the department (if known) *
Should I fill it with the reference number which is getting reflected in my immi account or should i leave it blank?

*-- Details of other applicants 
Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any dependants who are/were included in your application?*
I being the primary applicant will fill the details for my husband here. Does my husband's form 1022 need to get my details here? If not then should i mark 'NO' to this question in my husband's form?

*-- at the end there is a question "application details " date of application, lodged at , visa class?*
what needs to be answered for 'Lodged at'?

Thank you..


----------



## srzahidi

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen;
189 Visa Applied: 19 Sep, 2017 (All docs+Medical+Fees done)
CO / IMMI Assessment Commence Notification: 14 November, 2017
Grant: Still Waiting....................................................

Is it normal??
Shall I suspect something is not right with my application???

Please guide......


----------



## amitkb

hello guys...
I am applying for Roles and responsibilities letter through my company's portal. it is asking to whom this letter be addressed? I guess DHA? Or some specific name has to be written?


----------



## GUNBUN

srzahidi said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen;
> 189 Visa Applied: 19 Sep, 2017 (All docs+Medical+Fees done)
> CO / IMMI Assessment Commence Notification: 14 November, 2017
> Grant: Still Waiting....................................................
> 
> Is it normal??
> Shall I suspect something is not right with my application???
> 
> Please guide......


Immi assessment commence has become one of the biggest mystery of all time.

In my case lodged 5th Jan, Immi mail received on 27 Jun and the case got stuck then & there. no CO contact, nothing.

It seems DIBP just ignore these cases to the maximum possible time.


----------



## internationalcanuck

applicants from countries like Pakistan, Iran and Syria seem to have longer than average wait times due to increased vetting it seems...



srzahidi said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen;
> 189 Visa Applied: 19 Sep, 2017 (All docs+Medical+Fees done)
> CO / IMMI Assessment Commence Notification: 14 November, 2017
> Grant: Still Waiting....................................................
> 
> Is it normal??
> Shall I suspect something is not right with my application???
> 
> Please guide......


----------



## Shoryuken

KVK said:


> What is that batch processing, everyone is talking about?


Credit:GunBun, Flashback to 2017-
July: 29 grants
Aug 87 grants
*Sept 651 grants* : hi I am batch processing.
Oct 115 grants
Nov 139 grants


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

internationalcanuck said:


> applicants from countries like Pakistan, Iran and Syria seem to have longer than average wait times due to increased vetting it seems...
> 
> 
> 
> srzahidi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen;
> 189 Visa Applied: 19 Sep, 2017 (All docs+Medical+Fees done)
> CO / IMMI Assessment Commence Notification: 14 November, 2017
> Grant: Still Waiting....................................................
> 
> Is it normal??
> Shall I suspect something is not right with my application???
> 
> Please guide......
Click to expand...

nope..I am in Pakistan and some of my colleagues got it in 5-6 months...it's just haphazard


----------



## Ausysdhome

*Is grant letter automated?*

hi andreyx108b,


Is the grant letter automated or the CO actually sends the letter via email?


I was wondering if grant letters are dispatched similar to EOI invites at 12am aus time..??


----------



## bjg26

dipanjangh said:


> Finally got the grant today after 8 months of waiting. Thanks to all the active members here for the helpful information and analysis. I have been silent reader all this while.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you waiting.
> 
> Date of Lodgement: 9-Dec-2017
> CO Contact Date: 28-May-2018 for HK PCC
> Grant Date: 13-Aug-2018
> ANZSCO: ICT Business Analyst


Congratulations!


----------



## srzahidi

GUNBUN said:


> Immi assessment commence has become one of the biggest mystery of all time.
> 
> In my case lodged 5th Jan, Immi mail received on 27 Jun and the case got stuck then & there. no CO contact, nothing.
> 
> It seems DIBP just ignore these cases to the maximum possible time.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Pakistanis do have longer than average processing times according to immitracker.


Yasirrafiq786 said:


> nope..I am in Pakistan and some of my colleagues got it in 5-6 months...it's just haphazard


----------



## srzahidi

Shoryuken said:


> Credit:GunBun, Flashback to 2017-
> July: 29 grants
> Aug 87 grants
> *Sept 651 grants* : hi I am batch processing.
> Oct 115 grants
> Nov 139 grants


This thing is new to me. Can anyone shed some more light on it. 
From where you get this data???


----------



## bha517

*Question for 189*



andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest to check with ACS


Hi Andreyx108b

Thanks for your suggestion! I did email to ACS and they gave me the exact date of my skillmet. It is 06/05/2011 and I have used 09/05/2011 in my EOI so I am safe 

Thanks
Bha


----------



## Akriti2289

*query*

Hey Guys,
My husband(Secondary applicant) and I (Primary Applicant) got promoted. I have uploaded the role change letters and other required things. Need to upload the form-1022.

Few Queries..
*-- Client number or file number issues to you by the department (if known) *
Should I fill it with the reference number which is getting reflected in my immi account or should i leave it blank?

*-- Details of other applicants 
Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any dependants who are/were included in your application?*
I being the primary applicant will fill the details for my husband here. Does my husband's form 1022 need to get my details here? If not then should i mark 'NO' to this question in my husband's form?

*-- at the end there is a question "application details " date of application, lodged at , visa class?*
what needs to be answered for 'Lodged at'?

Thank you..


----------



## internationalcanuck

from Myimmitracker.com

Then looking at the data from "Visa grants by period" section.

Myimmitracker represents approximately 10-15% of Australian PR visa lodgements.



srzahidi said:


> This thing is new to me. Can anyone shed some more light on it.
> From where you get this data???


----------



## GUNBUN

srzahidi said:


> This thing is new to me. Can anyone shed some more light on it.
> From where you get this data???


@srzahidi - This is for you & other 2017 applicants.

Here is what happened last year:

Month: Aug-17
Total reported grants: 87
Highlight: 34/87 (40%) grants were pertaining to 2016 lodgements majorly Q3

Month: Sep-17
Total reported grants : 651
Breakup by lodgement months:

2016 --> 40 (mostly Q4)
Jan-17 --> 19
Feb-17 --> 44
Mar-17 --> 157
Apr-17 --> 173
May-17 --> 114
Jun-17 --> 21
Jul-17 --> 30
Aug-17 --> 53


----------



## NB

internationalcanuck said:


> from Myimmitracker.com
> 
> Then looking at the data from "Visa grants by period" section.
> 
> Myimmitracker represents approximately 10-15% of Australian PR visa lodgements.


The department last year gave 1,62,000 grants

Out if which 40,000 tentatively would be under 189/190

Which works out to 25,000 grants as there are multiple applicants also per application 

Now dividing that by 250 working days in a year , we get 100 grants per day

So to match that, the tracker would need to report atleast 10-15 grants every single working day on an average 
Have you seen anything even close to that ?

These trackers just take you for a ride
I have lived in several countries and have a lot of Immigration experience 
No where other then Canada and Australia, do they have this menace of trackers
Everyone uses the official data and are not misled
No one in the world can predict a grant as the case are so different
For a trend the department issues the same 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

srzahidi said:


> This thing is new to me. Can anyone shed some more light on it.
> From where you get this data???


tracker.


----------



## Kapilank

*Still waiting for grant*

Friends, 
Just want to know if there are more cases similar to mine

I lodged for Visa in Sep 2017
Was issued natural justice on 2nd May , which I reverted back with detail documents on 9th may'2018.

But no update so far.

On IMMi it is showing processing time for 8-10 months , where in its already been 11 months for my case and been more than 3 months since I have reverted to natural justice.

I have reached out to my MADA agent to check if it is worth to follow-up with CO , but he suggested to NOT.

Not sure , if there are more folks in same situation as I am and if I can do anything apart then waiting...

Thanks


----------



## Shoryuken

srzahidi said:


> This thing is new to me. Can anyone shed some more light on it.
> From where you get this data???


There is a webportal (myimmitracker), that has some analytics based on user generated data.Thumb rule is it captures 10% of over all data.
It can give an indication of a trend but not absolute figures.

For me: It gives Zombies little amount of 'hope blood' to survive another day/week of waiting.
I hope you got it.


----------



## Kapilank

srzahidi said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen;
> 189 Visa Applied: 19 Sep, 2017 (All docs+Medical+Fees done)
> CO / IMMI Assessment Commence Notification: 14 November, 2017
> Grant: Still Waiting....................................................
> 
> Is it normal??
> Shall I suspect something is not right with my application???
> 
> Please guide......


We seems to be pretty much in same boat, only difference is , I was issued natural justice in May 2018..
and still waiting to hear further...hope we dont have same CO


----------



## NB

Kapilank said:


> Friends,
> Just want to know if there are more cases similar to mine
> 
> I lodged for Visa in Sep 2017
> Was issued natural justice on 2nd May , which I reverted back with detail documents on 9th may'2018.
> 
> But no update so far.
> 
> On IMMi it is showing processing time for 8-10 months , where in its already been 11 months for my case and been more than 3 months since I have reverted to natural justice.
> 
> I have reached out to my MADA agent to check if it is worth to follow-up with CO , but he suggested to NOT.
> 
> Not sure , if there are more folks in same situation as I am and if I can do anything apart then waiting...
> 
> Thanks


I absolutely concur with your agent

NJL cases are best left to be decided in their own sweet time

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

For the past several months, DHA has issued approximately 600 189 Visas invitations per month. On myimmitracker we can see data of approximately 100 visa lodgements per month for the same period.

100/600 = 16.66%, hence I'm saying approximately 10-15%.




newbienz said:


> The department last year gave 1,62,000 grants
> 
> Out if which 40,000 tentatively would be under 189/190
> 
> Which works out to 25,000 grants as there are multiple applicants also per application
> 
> Now dividing that by 250 working days in a year , we get 100 grants per day
> 
> So to match that, the tracker would need to report atleast 10-15 grants every single working day on an average
> Have you seen anything even close to that ?
> 
> These trackers just take you for a ride
> I have lived in several countries and have a lot of Immigration experience
> No where other then Canada and Australia, do they have this menace of trackers
> Everyone uses the official data and are not misled
> No one in the world can predict a grant as the case are so different
> For a trend the department issues the same
> 
> Cheers


----------



## bha517

*Question on R&R*

Hi Guys

Need a clarification. For submitting documents for 189 on my experience, can I use the same R&R letter that I got from my manager which I submitted to ACS for my assessment? (HR only provided employment reference letter ranging from start date to end date and title but not R&R letter)

Or should I make a fresh R&R letter to submit for 189? Also, should it be from the same manager that gave me for ACS assessment because the assessment was done last year and since then my manager has changed.

Thanks
Bha


----------



## srzahidi

Kapilank said:


> We seems to be pretty much in same boat, only difference is , I was issued natural justice in May 2018..
> and still waiting to hear further...hope we dont have same CO[/QUO
> 
> 
> It seems I don't know a lot of stuff...
> What is Natural Justice??


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> The department last year gave 1,62,000 grants
> 
> Out if which 40,000 tentatively would be under 189/190
> 
> Which works out to 25,000 grants as there are multiple applicants also per application
> 
> Now dividing that by 250 working days in a year , we get 100 grants per day
> 
> So to match that, the tracker would need to report atleast 10-15 grants every single working day on an average
> Have you seen anything even close to that ?
> 
> These trackers just take you for a ride
> I have lived in several countries and have a lot of Immigration experience
> No where other then Canada and Australia, do they have this menace of trackers
> Everyone uses the official data and are not misled
> No one in the world can predict a grant as the case are so different
> For a trend the department issues the same
> 
> Cheers


I am reporting this post also, your continues acquisition combined with constant advertisement of ISCAH make me believe that you are on some kind of job creation scheme on this web-site, to mislead the applicants and cause them to get the agent at some point in time.


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> For the past several months, DHA has issued approximately 600 189 Visas invitations per month. On myimmitracker we can see data of approximately 100 visa lodgements per month for the same period.
> 
> 100/600 = 16.66%, hence I'm saying approximately 10-15%.


The sample is about 10% - 15%, you are correct the above member has no understanding of statistics and comes up with number of top off his head without ever considering real numbers. He has a different agenda on this forum, to advertise iscah.


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> For the past several months, DHA has issued approximately 600 189 Visas invitations per month. On myimmitracker we can see data of approximately 100 visa lodgements per month for the same period.
> 
> 100/600 = 16.66%, hence I'm saying approximately 10-15%.


Last year DHA invited: 16296 

Total lodged visas SC189 on Tracker is: 1641 

Which is roughly 10% 

Evidence attached. 

Don't listen to the above member, he has different agenda on this forum. Be vary of what he says - it may lead to visa refusal. 

I have reported a dozen of his post to moderators to highlight his behaviour and constant advertisement.


----------



## NB

internationalcanuck said:


> For the past several months, DHA has issued approximately 600 189 Visas invitations per month. On myimmitracker we can see data of approximately 100 visa lodgements per month for the same period.
> 
> 100/600 = 16.66%, hence I'm saying approximately 10-15%.


Visa invites does not equal grants
That’s where you are making an error

They have a backlog of hundred thousand cases which they need to clear

Moreover what is someone hoping to achieve using this useless information 
One cannot I make any plans as he knows deep in his heart that this information is junk 

They can put out nearly 100% cases also report if they want to.
Nothing to prevent that ? Is there ?

It is just leading members astray
The global processing time given by the department is what one should watch out for 

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck

We don't know the final numbers of people attached to each visa applicant, so we can only go with the actual invitations, which I think it what people care about on the forum, not that 1 invitation may represent a family of 4 people.
So NewBienz numbers are just random guesses. 

There's probably significant variances on a daily basis of visa grants, but the overall trend by month makes sense. But it's still fun to track daily as it's like a lottery game 




andreyx108b said:


> The sample is about 10% - 15%, you are correct the above member has no understanding of statistics and comes up with number of top off his head without ever considering real numbers. He has a different agenda on this forum, to advertise iscah.


----------



## andreyx108b

internationalcanuck said:


> We don't know the final numbers of people attached to each visa applicant, so we can only go with the actual invitations, which I think it what people care about on the forum, not that 1 invitation may represent a family of 4 people.
> So NewBienz numbers are just random guesses.
> 
> It looks like during the 2017 period, myimmitracker captured around 7-8%, so the recent trend of 10-15% should mean increased accuracy. And like all statistics you don't need 100% of the total population to get a general trend, which will have a small amount of statistical error.
> 
> There's probably significant variances on a daily basis of visa grants, but the overall trend by month makes sense. But it's still fun to track daily as it's like a lottery game


We actually have to go by the invite numbers, which are published on the official web-site (i put above), it is main applicants who would track the visa in the family, or 1 applicant of the family, as it is one application. So We know that under SC189/489 number of invites 16296... which equates to about 2.3 family members per Invite. 

Hence the tracker has a sample of about 10%, which is huge in real terms, there over 30 moderators on the tracker now, who monitor any activity that may be considered suspicious and also each user report cases which stand out of the crowd. 

It is not a tool to give you an exact DAY but a pattern, which then can be used to estimate when to expect a grant.


----------



## internationalcanuck

If the myimmitracker statistics are so useless, why do you bother to post your own statistics in your signature of your application timeline?
Isn't that completely useless?
Obviously you see the information as informative.
One could say that even the average processing time by DHA is a "useless" statistic, since it's an average and in no way reflects some of the grant times people have received, and according to your logic can also set up a false hope.





newbienz said:


> Visa invites does not equal grants
> That’s where you are making an error
> 
> They have a backlog of hundred thousand cases which they need to clear
> 
> Moreover what is someone hoping to achieve using this useless information
> One cannot I make any plans as he knows deep in his heart that this information is junk
> 
> They can put out nearly 100% cases also report if they want to.
> Nothing to prevent that ? Is there ?
> 
> It is just leading members astray
> The global processing time given by the department is what one should watch out for
> 
> Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584

Finally, 
I'm very happy to announce , we received our grant today. Thankyou to each member of this forum. 
Thankyou Luvdj , gunbun , sultan azam, vincyf1, joseeyyy, kaju, ravi, and last but not the least rahulpop1.
Our grant gratitude would be incomplete, without thanking Newbeinz, he was with us right from my first silly post in forum till date.God bless you all and thankyou all.
Thankyou Rahul, for being with us all through with the necessary moral support.. Kaju karti is on the way to Pune from Bangalore 
code: 261313
ACS: 15 jan 2018
Eoi : 21 march 2018
Lodgement : 9th april 2018
Ied : 16th March 2019.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

seemasharma1584 said:


> Finally,
> I'm very happy to announce , we received our grant today. Thankyou to each member of this forum.
> Thankyou Luvdj , gunbun , sultan azam, vincyf1, joseeyyy, kaju, ravi, and last but not the least rahulpop1.
> Our grant gratitude would be incomplete, without thanking Newbeinz, he was with us right from my first silly post in forum till date.God bless you all and thankyou all.
> Thankyou Rahul, for being with us all through with the necessary moral support.. Kaju karti is on the way to Pune from Bangalore
> code: 261313
> ACS: 15 jan 2018
> Eoi : 21 march 2018
> Lodgement : 9th april 2018
> Ied : 16th March 2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Wow Mrs. Sharma....all your dreams come true it seems.

Are you going to US now or AUS?


----------



## chi204

seemasharma1584 said:


> Finally,
> I'm very happy to announce , we received our grant today. Thankyou to each member of this forum.
> Thankyou Luvdj , gunbun , sultan azam, vincyf1, joseeyyy, kaju, ravi, and last but not the least rahulpop1.
> Our grant gratitude would be incomplete, without thanking Newbeinz, he was with us right from my first silly post in forum till date.God bless you all and thankyou all.
> Thankyou Rahul, for being with us all through with the necessary moral support.. Kaju karti is on the way to Pune from Bangalore
> code: 261313
> ACS: 15 jan 2018
> Eoi : 21 march 2018
> Lodgement : 9th april 2018
> Ied : 16th March 2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I remember this one.. USA or AUZ .. desperate invite for AUZ .. here we have grant :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## seemasharma1584

Confused.. because L1A petition is filed and consulate dates are 30 and 31st August. Right now.. gonna crazy .. saved from PF tension.


GUNBUN said:


> Wow Mrs. Sharma....all your dreams come true it seems.
> 
> Are you going to US now or AUS?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

seemasharma1584 said:


> Finally,
> I'm very happy to announce , we received our grant today. Thankyou to each member of this forum.
> Thankyou Luvdj , gunbun , sultan azam, vincyf1, joseeyyy, kaju, ravi, and last but not the least rahulpop1.
> Our grant gratitude would be incomplete, without thanking Newbeinz, he was with us right from my first silly post in forum till date.God bless you all and thankyou all.
> Thankyou Rahul, for being with us all through with the necessary moral support.. Kaju karti is on the way to Pune from Bangalore
> code: 261313
> ACS: 15 jan 2018
> Eoi : 21 march 2018
> Lodgement : 9th april 2018
> Ied : 16th March 2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b

seemasharma1584 said:


> Confused.. because L1A petition is filed and consulate dates are 30 and 31st August. Right now.. gonna crazy .. saved from PF tension.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Omg! you have L1a waiting... what if it is approved? are in the US? Will you then file i-140?


----------



## rahulpop1

Ha ha.. Waiting for Kaju Katli..
Congratulations once again.. I am very happy for you.. You were more prepared to land in Oz than many of us. 
All the best.. 


seemasharma1584 said:


> Finally,
> I'm very happy to announce , we received our grant today. Thankyou to each member of this forum.
> Thankyou Luvdj , gunbun , sultan azam, vincyf1, joseeyyy, kaju, ravi, and last but not the least rahulpop1.
> Our grant gratitude would be incomplete, without thanking Newbeinz, he was with us right from my first silly post in forum till date.God bless you all and thankyou all.
> Thankyou Rahul, for being with us all through with the necessary moral support.. Kaju karti is on the way to Pune from Bangalore
> code: 261313
> ACS: 15 jan 2018
> Eoi : 21 march 2018
> Lodgement : 9th april 2018
> Ied : 16th March 2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

andreyx108b said:


> Omg! you have L1a waiting... what if it is approved? are in the US? Will you then file i-140?


Presently in Bangalore. 
Not sure what to do.. what to say to organization.. in worst case scenario, my husband will go to america and myself australia 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## harrymoves

Hi All,

Received Grant today for myself and family. 
Thank you very much to all forum members and wish you all the very best !!

----------------
ANEZCO: 261313, offshore, India
Lodgement date: 10 April 2018
Grant date: 13 August 2018


----------



## chi204

harrymoves said:


> Hi All,
> I can see my status as Finalised in my mirror account. What does it mean ?
> I haven't received any email. Applied through an agent. Should I contact him?
> 
> ----------------
> ANEZCO: 261313, offshore, India
> Lodgement date: 10 April 2018


you should get email soon. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## seemasharma1584

Thankyou Rahul.. I remember our journey from ACS, invite to grant.. for all moral support, dayin and day out.
Kaju katli and desi ghee sakkar tho zaroor banta hain.


rahulpop1 said:


> Ha ha.. Waiting for Kaju Katli..
> Congratulations once again.. I am very happy for you.. You were more prepared to land in Oz than many of us.
> All the best..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

seemasharma1584 said:


> Presently in Bangalore.
> Not sure what to do.. what to say to organization.. in worst case scenario, my husband will go to america and myself australia
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


on L1A you can get Green card very quickly... i would always think 3 times before making final decision, both places are good, and a lot of things to consider... i believe.


----------



## bha517

*Question on R&R*

Hi guys

I just need a clarification. For submitting documents for 189 on my experience, can I use the same R&R letter that I got from my manager which I submitted to ACS for my assessment? (HR only provided employment reference letter ranging from start date to end date and title but not R&R letter)

Or should I make a fresh R&R letter to submit for 189? Also, should it be from the same manager that gave me for ACS assessment because the assessment was done last year and since then my manager has changed.

Thanks
Bha


----------



## TheBull

Got CO contact this morning! 

Provided necessary documents today and pressed the IP button!


----------



## munna1988

TheBull said:


> Got CO contact this morning!
> 
> Provided necessary documents today and pressed the IP button!


Could you let us know what documents were asked for?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

TheBull said:


> Got CO contact this morning!
> 
> Provided necessary documents today and pressed the IP button!


Quick reply, hopefully the CO wakes up tomorrow and churns a grant out 

When did you lodge and what did they ask for?


----------



## TheBull

munna1988 said:


> Could you let us know what documents were asked for?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wife's PCC (though it was already there)
Daughter's birth certificate (had submitted passport earlier)


----------



## TheBull

seemasharma1584 said:


> Finally,
> I'm very happy to announce , we received our grant today. Thankyou to each member of this forum.
> Thankyou Luvdj , gunbun , sultan azam, vincyf1, joseeyyy, kaju, ravi, and last but not the least rahulpop1.
> Our grant gratitude would be incomplete, without thanking Newbeinz, he was with us right from my first silly post in forum till date.God bless you all and thankyou all.
> Thankyou Rahul, for being with us all through with the necessary moral support.. Kaju karti is on the way to Pune from Bangalore
> code: 261313
> ACS: 15 jan 2018
> Eoi : 21 march 2018
> Lodgement : 9th april 2018
> Ied : 16th March 2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## TheBull

harrymoves said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received Grant today for myself and family.
> Thank you very much to all forum members and wish you all the very best !!
> 
> ----------------
> ANEZCO: 261313, offshore, India
> Lodgement date: 10 April 2018
> Grant date: 13 August 2018


Congratulations!


----------



## TheBull

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Quick reply, hopefully the CO wakes up tomorrow and churns a grant out
> 
> When did you lodge and what did they ask for?


Thanks man!

Lodged on 22nd March 2018 as mentioned in signature and perhaps (not sure enough) got delayed coz of flag mystery (You can read about this in earlier posts). Flag was removed on last Friday afternoon and this morning I got CO contact!


----------



## bha517

*Question on R&R*



bha517 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just need a clarification. For submitting documents for 189 on my experience, can I use the same statutory declaration letter that I got from my manager for duties performed which I submitted to ACS for my assessment? (HR only provided employment reference letter ranging from start date to end date and title but not R&R letter)
> 
> Or should I make a fresh statutory declaration again to submit for 189? Also, should it be from the same manager that gave me for ACS assessment because the assessment was done last year and since then my manager has changed.
> 
> Thanks
> Bha


Guys, can any one answer my question please? Thank you for your understanding.

Regards
Bha


----------



## intruder_

Your should submit the same documents you submitted for ACS in in relation to experience. Since you completed your assessment last year you should get a new reference letter with details till atleast the date you got invited, presuming that you are in still with the same company and same role.

.


bha517 said:


> Guys, can any one answer my question please? Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> Regards
> Bha


----------



## TheBull

bha517 said:


> Guys, can any one answer my question please? Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> Regards
> Bha


If R&R written by manager is on company letter head then it's okay but make sure to keep your HR in loop.

Sometimes CO or AHC or other agency makes a phone call to organization and asks for HR. There are such cases in this forum.


----------



## bha517

TheBull said:


> If R&R written by manager is on company letter head then it's okay but make sure to keep your HR in loop.
> 
> Sometimes CO or AHC or other agency makes a phone call to organization and asks for HR. There are such cases in this forum.


sorry, when i say R&R it is a statutory declaration made by my manager with her contact details on it in front of an authorized Justice of peace. Because my company does not give responsibilities description on company letter head. They just give that I am an employee working from start date to end date with my designation held.

1) I am planning to submit both of these. Is it ok?

2) Also, can i use the same statutory declaration that i used for ACS with the last year date on it? because it may not be good to approach my manager to redeclare the same thing again with today's date. WHat you have to say about it?


----------



## naveenttf

TheBull said:


> Wife's PCC (though it was already there)
> 
> Daughter's birth certificate (had submitted passport earlier)




Hi the bull, passport anyhow you have to submit but I think you should submit your daughter’s birth certificate when it was asked specifically  suggest you to re check, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBull

naveenttf said:


> Hi the bull, passport anyhow you have to submit but I think you should submit your daughter’s birth certificate when it was asked specifically  suggest you to re check, thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In previous post, I already mentioned provided required documents. Passport was submitted earlier. Today I got the request to submit birth certificate and I did the same this morning. But, yes you're right and thanks.


----------



## aswin4PR

bha517 said:


> sorry, when i say R&R it is a statutory declaration made by my manager with her contact details on it in front of an authorized Justice of peace. Because my company does not give responsibilities description on company letter head. They just give that I am an employee working from start date to end date with my designation held.
> 
> 1) I am planning to submit both of these. Is it ok?
> 
> 2) Also, can i use the same statutory declaration that i used for ACS with the last year date on it? because it may not be good to approach my manager to redeclare the same thing again with today's date. WHat you have to say about it?


I think you doesn't need a new SD in this case. However, you can add payslips till date as part of employment proofs which can state that you are still working with the organization.

Your HR can provide RnR when you loop your manager for approval of your roles and responsibilities. You can ask it over an email by attaching the template of your RnR in word format. If at all your HR reply of not giving that to you on letter head,
you will have a proof that you already contacted them and they refused to give that. This will help you if any CO contacts you for RnR at a later point of time.


----------



## Gods grace

Hi Friends, I always read posts on this forum, hence wanted to update u guys on my case, my husband is d primary applicant for our 189 visa lodged on 26th March for Business Analysts, onshore, got a CO contact on 8th Aug asking for proof of my English courses/ medium of instruction as English, sent docs on 10th Aug, now waiting. 
Thanks to all for ur valuable inputs.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Gods grace said:


> Hi Friends, I always read posts on this forum, hence wanted to update u guys on my case, my husband is d primary applicant for our 189 visa lodged on 26th March for Business Analysts, onshore, got a CO contact on 8th Aug asking for proof of my English courses/ medium of instruction as English, sent docs on 10th Aug, now waiting.
> Thanks to all for ur valuable inputs.


Thanks for the update, must be good to know a CO is looking at your case. All the best!


----------



## naveenttf

TheBull said:


> In previous post, I already mentioned provided required documents. Passport was submitted earlier. Today I got the request to submit birth certificate and I did the same this morning. But, yes you're right and thanks.




Ok  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bha517

intruder_ said:


> Your should submit the same documents you submitted for ACS in in relation to experience. Since you completed your assessment last year you should get a new reference letter with details till atleast the date you got invited, presuming that you are in still with the same company and same role.
> 
> .


Thanks intruder. When you say new reference is it only for the period after the Assessment? (can I use the statutory declaration made last year to cover my experience until then and then a new statutory declaration only for the last year? so, in all there will be 2)

And Yes, i am still with same company and same role.


----------



## TheBull

bha517 said:


> sorry, when i say R&R it is a statutory declaration made by my manager with her contact details on it in front of an authorized Justice of peace. Because my company does not give responsibilities description on company letter head. They just give that I am an employee working from start date to end date with my designation held.
> 
> 1) I am planning to submit both of these. Is it ok?
> 
> 2) Also, can i use the same statutory declaration that i used for ACS with the last year date on it? because it may not be good to approach my manager to redeclare the same thing again with today's date. WHat you have to say about it?


Then get the letter from HR stating company doesn't provide R&R details. You can search posts like this. 

You can use same declaration with old date if your roles and designation are unchanged.

You never know what CO will ask and how, so you prepare your side while keeping all the possibilities in mind.


----------



## andreyx108b

bha517 said:


> Thanks intruder. When you say new reference is it only for the period after the Assessment? (can I use the statutory declaration made last year to cover my experience until then and then a new statutory declaration only for the last year? so, in all there will be 2)
> 
> And Yes, i am still with same company and same role.


you will also need bank statement, tax docs etc to solidify your evidence.


----------



## Gods grace

Thanks for the update, must be good to know a CO is looking at your case. All the best![/QUOTE]

Thanks for ur wishes n I wish everyone on d forum n special prays for Gunbun


----------



## Haithammarine80

Hi guys
I lodged my 189 visa on 27 March 2018 and I got Immi assessment commence mail without any requested documents.
I know this mail is not an indication to any thing exept that an CO has started to work on my case.
But I am wondering why some people at the same lodgement date got either grant or CO contact requesting documents.
I think there is a meaning behind this commence mail, but unfortunately I don't know it
Now all I can do is waiting......
Has any one know any information about this Mail?


----------



## TheBull

Haithammarine80 said:


> Hi guys
> I lodged my 189 visa on 27 March 2018 and I got Immi assessment commence mail without any requested documents.
> I know this mail is not an indication to any thing exept that an CO has started to work on my case.
> But I am wondering why some people at the same lodgement date got either grant or CO contact requesting documents.
> I think there is a meaning behind this commence mail, but unfortunately I don't know it
> Now all I can do is waiting......
> Has any one know any information about this Mail?


Welcome to the party! Everyone who has lodged and haven't received grant yet is waiting. No matter if there is a CO contact or commencement email. Just wait and you'll have something soon!


----------



## Haithammarine80

TheBull said:


> Haithammarine80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I lodged my 189 visa on 27 March 2018 and I got Immi assessment commence mail without any requested documents.
> I know this mail is not an indication to any thing exept that an CO has started to work on my case.
> But I am wondering why some people at the same lodgement date got either grant or CO contact requesting documents.
> I think there is a meaning behind this commence mail, but unfortunately I don't know it
> Now all I can do is waiting......
> Has any one know any information about this Mail?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the party! Everyone who has lodged and haven't received grant yet is waiting. No matter if there is a CO contact or commencement email. Just wait and you'll have something soon!
Click to expand...

Could they request documents after this mail?
I mean if they need documents they could ask for it instead of sending this commence mail.
Am I right ?! 🤔


----------



## TheBull

Haithammarine80 said:


> Could they request documents after this mail?
> I mean if they need documents they could ask for it instead of sending this commence mail.
> Am I right ?! 🤔


Commencement email means CO has been allotted to your application. Now, it's not clear whether it means your file is opened or not yet. 

If CO needs additional document to support your claims, he/she would contact your for the same or else you would receive a grant. 

So don't bother as of now! Just wait! Meanwhile, you can re-check if any document is not uploaded or would you require to submit any additional docs. If yes, then start working on them. 

There are applicants who got grant second day after commencement email and there are others who has not heard anything after that.


----------



## intruder_

bha517 said:


> Thanks intruder. When you say new reference is it only for the period after the Assessment? (can I use the statutory declaration made last year to cover my experience until then and then a new statutory declaration only for the last year? so, in all there will be 2)
> 
> And Yes, i am still with same company and same role.


Stick to only one, either an SD if that's what you used for ACS. New SD for the experience until now (which will obviously cover the period until the date of invitation) to be better prepared since nothing is changed since the assessment.


----------



## Lovegill

Hi experts, Do we need to provide a separate statement for PF or we can show only in bank account statement that money has been withdrawn. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Madhu Sharma

Hi!!

As we have to apply for a family of 4, payments are huge and credit card limit is not sufficient. I am applying from India, can someone suggest me the best option to pay this fees.

Thanks


----------



## Sanroc

30days up after second CO contact....no grant yet....visa lodged on October 12 2017...any idea when to expect anything...it has been a really long wait...261111 visa


----------



## amitmishra04

*CO Contact*

Guys - do I just go by the bullet points listed as additional information needed letter from CO. The text reads "additional information needed, but not limited to...", hence confused.

Also, I had uploaded my wife's degree certificate and mark sheets, but CO has requested for that again - do I upload the same again. or do you have any experience why this would be asked for again?


----------



## kevin21

amitmishra04 said:


> Guys - do I just go by the bullet points listed as additional information needed letter from CO. The text reads "additional information needed, but not limited to...", hence confused.
> 
> Also, I had uploaded my wife's degree certificate and mark sheets, but CO has requested for that again - do I upload the same again. or do you have any experience why this would be asked for again?


Amit, are you claiming points for spouse?


----------



## amitmishra04

kevin21 said:


> Amit, are you claiming points for spouse?


No, I am not claiming points for her


----------



## Akriti2289

Guys can somebody suggest under which section should I upload form 1022 - changes of circumstances


----------



## kevin21

seemasharma1584 said:


> Finally,
> I'm very happy to announce , we received our grant today. Thankyou to each member of this forum.
> Thankyou Luvdj , gunbun , sultan azam, vincyf1, joseeyyy, kaju, ravi, and last but not the least rahulpop1.
> Our grant gratitude would be incomplete, without thanking Newbeinz, he was with us right from my first silly post in forum till date.God bless you all and thankyou all.
> Thankyou Rahul, for being with us all through with the necessary moral support.. Kaju karti is on the way to Pune from Bangalore
> code: 261313
> ACS: 15 jan 2018
> Eoi : 21 march 2018
> Lodgement : 9th april 2018
> Ied : 16th March 2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats Seema!


----------



## kaanixir

so surprised to see grants until 10 April. In a few weeks maybe my 8 May lodgement will be on table. Oofies
:flypig::flypig:
:flypig:


----------



## csdhan

Guys a doubt,

For PCC in India, does the spouse PCC come along with primary applicant or a new application needs to be made for spouse?


----------



## aswin4PR

csdhan said:


> Guys a doubt,
> 
> For PCC in India, does the spouse PCC come along with primary applicant or a new application needs to be made for spouse?


New application required...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

aswin4PR said:


> New application required...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Hmm this is a complex process for me. I recently got married and she doesn't have any address proofs for present address. Do they accept my proofs with marriage certificate attached?


----------



## aswin4PR

csdhan said:


> Hmm this is a complex process for me. I recently got married and she doesn't have any address proofs for present address. Do they accept my proofs with marriage certificate attached?


In that case she shouldnt be having current address on passport too right?
If her passport is recently taken, not much to do with verification. You will get it the same day if she apply at her native... Else would take two to three days for verification..
I suggest you go through the pcc related details on passport seva kendra website.. Will have required info on this there...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

aswin4PR said:


> In that case she shouldnt be having current address on passport too right?
> If her passport is recently taken, not much to do with verification. You will get it the same day if she apply at her native... Else would take two to three days for verification..
> I suggest you go through the pcc related details on passport seva kendra website.. Will have required info on this there...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Yes thanks for that. I did go through the website. But I don't know what will be the contents of the PCC letter issued by PSK will be, like if it contains the address then whether will it create a problem with DHA if both of our addresses are different etc.


----------



## aswin4PR

csdhan said:


> Yes thanks for that. I did go through the website. But I don't know what will be the contents of the PCC letter issued by PSK will be, like if it contains the address then whether will it create a problem with DHA if both of our addresses are different etc.


Indian PCC Will have the address of th PSK but not your address...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitmishra04

*Passport change for child*

My son's passport was renewed recently. I updated the details in Immi account. Do I need to upload 1022 and 929 as well ?

recently got CO contact - this was not asked for. Just checking if anyone has any experience relevant to this query


----------



## itssujan

Can someone confirm with the new process, if we can stil upload some of the documents after making the payment or we need to wait for payment till we get/upload all the documents?


----------



## NB

Lovegill said:


> Hi experts, Do we need to provide a separate statement for PF or we can show only in bank account statement that money has been withdrawn.
> Thanks in advance.


PF statement has nothing to do with bank statements 

You should get it separately 

Cheers


----------



## Lovegill

Lovegill said:


> Hi experts, Do we need to provide a separate statement for PF or we can show only in bank account statement that money has been withdrawn.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Posting it again. Can someone clarify me with this.
> Thanks


----------



## Lovegill

newbienz said:


> Lovegill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts, Do we need to provide a separate statement for PF or we can show only in bank account statement that money has been withdrawn.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> PF statement has nothing to do with bank statements
> 
> You should get it separately
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Thanks for your reply. But I withdrew money from PF account about 2 years ago. And now department is not ready to issue me any statement. I am unable to open my account online.
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

itssujan said:


> Can someone confirm with the new process, if we can stil upload some of the documents after making the payment or we need to wait for payment till we get/upload all the documents?


You are now required to upload the maximum documents you can , before making the fees payment 

However, you can still continue to upload documents post the visa fees also which you have missed

Cheers


----------



## NB

Lovegill said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> PF statement has nothing to do with bank statements
> 
> You should get it separately
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Thanks for your reply. But I withdrew money from PF account about 2 years ago. And now department is not ready to issue me any statement. I am unable to open my account online.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> No idea about that
> 
> Try to persuade them , is all I can say
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

Madhu Sharma said:


> Hi!!
> 
> As we have to apply for a family of 4, payments are huge and credit card limit is not sufficient. I am applying from India, can someone suggest me the best option to pay this fees.
> 
> Thanks


Most members in such cases use a forex card

Try to get that issued

Cheers


----------



## guest1700

All the best everyone for today!

I hope & pray the old pending grants come through today  

@Gunban - I hope the final wait finishes and your family be blessed with the grant  

Can't wait to see those golden grant emails in our inboxes and the forum be filled with grant updates


----------



## andreyx108b

itssujan said:


> Can someone confirm with the new process, if we can stil upload some of the documents after making the payment or we need to wait for payment till we get/upload all the documents?


make sure to upload the PCC and Meds.


----------



## kaanixir

ooo rahulpop. In tracker, 40 mins ago. Got a CO contact ? It's not a bad thing mate, be happy, it means it's processed and in less than 50 days you're going to get a grant.


----------



## Ausysdhome

kaanixir said:


> ooo rahulpop. In tracker, 40 mins ago. Got a CO contact ? It's not a bad thing mate, be happy, it means it's processed and in less than 50 days you're going to get a grant.



hi kaanixir,
Is there such a trend that after CO contact if everything is right...one gets grant in 50 days?


----------



## Madhu Sharma

newbienz said:


> Madhu Sharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!!
> 
> As we have to apply for a family of 4, payments are huge and credit card limit is not sufficient. I am applying from India, can someone suggest me the best option to pay this fees.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Most members in such cases use a forex card
> 
> Try to get that issued
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks, I shall check the same today..


----------



## Noor0911

Hi All,
Could someone please tell me do we required form 80 for non migrating family members? When I login to immi ut shows action required form under each non migrating family members


----------



## wrecker

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/incl

Please refer to the link above for definition of member of family unit. For all the primary applicant's members of family unit, form 80 has to be submitted; even if they are not migrating.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## asifsiyal

My application status = Further Assessment, how long it will take for the final decsion, any ideas, thanks.


----------



## randeep19492

Ausysdhome said:


> hi kaanixir,
> Is there such a trend that after CO contact if everything is right...one gets grant in 50 days?




There is no trend. It’s just statistical inferences. It can take anytime between 2 hours to 2 years. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## wrecker

Ausysdhome said:


> hi kaanixir,
> Is there such a trend that after CO contact if everything is right...one gets grant in 50 days?


thats based on averages that people mention around in the forum but not official. There are some who have even received 2nd CO contact after the first one.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700

Noor0911 said:


> Hi All,
> Could someone please tell me do we required form 80 for non migrating family members? When I login to immi ut shows action required form under each non migrating family members


Noor - Please refer to these links, this is out my personal experience. 

It does show to upload them and CO might even ask for these, however end of the day it depends on CO. 

Non migrating family member is someone who depends on you but not migrating with you. What I have done is mentioned below in these links --

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-490.html#post14562496

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-490.html#post14562498


----------



## guest1700

Madhu Sharma said:


> Thanks, I shall check the same today..


It is not necessary to pay via credit card only, payment can be made via debit card too. 
You can call your bank and increase the limit for debit card online transactions to the desired limit, once the transaction is completed you usually get a receipt of payment from immigration via email. You can then reverse your limit or lower the limit per your requirement. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/help/how-to-pay

I paid multiple times using axis debit Mastercard, it will show you the conversion rate too while making payment. Most of the Indian banks have a daily limit increase option in debit and credit card, you can login via the bank portal online banking system or call customer service to change it.


----------



## honeymefeb14

Lovegill said:


> Thanks for your reply. But I withdrew money from PF account about 2 years ago. And now department is not ready to issue me any statement. I am unable to open my account online.
> Thanks


You can ask for Annexure K from the PF trust or PF Office and you will get it without any hassle. I got mine recently. 

Annexure K is the statement of full and final settlement of PF.


----------



## Rubi16

Hi Experts 
I have lodged my 189 visa and got interim medicare card, however I am still on a student visa which is valid until next year. I am not sure if I can cancel my OSHC as I have got medicare?? Could someone please provide any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## guest1700

Rubi16 said:


> Hi Experts
> I have lodged my 189 visa and got interim medicare card, however I am still on a student visa which is valid until next year. I am not sure if I can cancel my OSHC as I have got medicare?? Could someone please provide any suggestions? Thanks


If your OHSC is still valid and you don't have to pay additional you can keep it until it expires. That is what I have done, I just kept it till expiry as I already paid for it. I only had a month left for expiry. If you have a lot of validity left on OHSC and it expires sometime late future, you can cancel and get the refund. 

Medicare covers all basic needs including surgeries, if you are planning a surgery or treatment in the near future and OHSC covers it then keep it. Most of everything is covered under Medicare. You don't need to keep both of them.


----------



## arslan1

guest1700 said:


> Noor - Please refer to these links, this is out my personal experience.
> 
> It does show to upload them and CO might even ask for these, however end of the day it depends on CO.
> 
> Non migrating family member is someone who depends on you but not migrating with you. What I have done is mentioned below in these links --
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-490.html#post14562496
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-490.html#post14562498



In the past there was a different question like there was a question

Does the applicant have any dependent family member not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?


but now the question is


Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

so looks like its all good. It depends on case officer now.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

guest1700 said:


> If your OHSC is still valid and you don't have to pay additional you can keep it until it expires. That is what I have done, I just kept it till expiry as I already paid for it. I only had a month left for expiry. If you have a lot of validity left on OHSC and it expires sometime late future, you can cancel and get the refund.
> 
> Medicare covers all basic needs including surgeries, if you are planning a surgery or treatment in the near future and OHSC covers it then keep it. Most of everything is covered under Medicare. You don't need to keep both of them.


Just curious about the interim Medicare card once one has lodged, but before grant - in case you might know. 

IF the grant is refused, do you just surrender the Medicare card, or would one be liable to payback the Medicare eligible subsidies for any health treatment?


----------



## derik2020

Guys, I know that there is no any exact answer to my question.
Assuming that if I lodge my visa application today with all the necessary documents (for Developer/ Programmer), how long approximately will it take to grant the visa (if there is no problem with documents) ?

Thank you


----------



## Shoryuken

derik2020 said:


> Guys, I know that there is no any exact answer to my question.
> Assuming that if I lodge my visa application today with all the necessary documents (for Developer/ Programmer), how long approximately will it take to grant the visa (if there is no problem with documents) ?
> 
> Thank you


There are two answers-(please dont ask to explain the basis of this)

1. Either
90 days - 150 days

or

200-700 days

2. Dept guideline-
8-10 months


----------



## santhoshpkumar

derik2020 said:


> Guys, I know that there is no any exact answer to my question.
> Assuming that if I lodge my visa application today with all the necessary documents (for Developer/ Programmer), how long approximately will it take to grant the visa (if there is no problem with documents) ?
> 
> Thank you


Pick any 3 digit number and it might be the number of days for your visa to be granted.


----------



## arslan1

guest1700 said:


> According to my recent experience, I had to upload the form 1023 after lodgement stating that my parents/sibling don't depend on me and are not migrating with me. I know of scenarios where CO has asked for Form 80 and Police Clearance for non-migrating members. Non-migrating members are the family members who are not migrating but dependent on you.
> 
> It's up to the CO to ask for documents for non-migrating members. I did the same mistake and declared my parents/bro. It was showing me recommended docs for them as well. However, I later uploaded 1023 and stated that "they are not migrating and would like to remove them from my application. I did not know that non-migrating means dependent family members. "
> 
> If you still have an option, I would say don't add them on your application. Only have the PR applicants like yourself and your dependents who are migrating with you on the application, like spouse and kids.


Hi Guest,

I have done the same mistake as you and added my family members in non dependet. Can you please help me to fill 1023 form. What will be the answer of Q 11 in FORM 1023 ? I have added my family members in the application under non migrating tab do I need to write their details in form 1023 ? Awaiting for your reply .Thanks


----------



## Akriti2289

*query*

Guys, can somebody please guide me that under which section should I put form 1022.
I am not able to figure it out.

Thanks


----------



## ksr229

Hi, 

Could someone please tell me, where/when do i get an option of uploading the documents before making the visa payment? As on my immi account i can not licate the upload document option while filling my application. 

Also when i read on the website, it says, one needs to fill application, pay fees, and then upload document. 

Would highly appreciate your cooperation, with a prompt reply. 

Cheers


----------



## Shoryuken

Akriti2289 said:


> Guys, can somebody please guide me that under which section should I put form 1022.
> I am not able to figure it out.
> 
> Thanks


I am not sure but i see lot of options under a tab (on the menu at left hand side)
'update details'


----------



## andreyx108b

derik2020 said:


> Guys, I know that there is no any exact answer to my question.
> Assuming that if I lodge my visa application today with all the necessary documents (for Developer/ Programmer), how long approximately will it take to grant the visa (if there is no problem with documents) ?
> 
> Thank you


Average 120-150 days. 90% get processed within 12 months.


----------



## Rubi16

Thanks for your reply. My OSHC is still valid for another 12 months, and it is for family so a lot of money. That's why I was thinking about cancelling it and getting the refund.


----------



## andreyx108b

Akriti2289 said:


> Guys, can somebody please guide me that under which section should I put form 1022.
> I am not able to figure it out.
> 
> Thanks


sorry, it has been such a long time, but i think, character evidence of...


----------



## Akriti2289

I can see a update details button on the left side pane when i open my immi account. There is an option over there to update changes in circumstances. But if i go inside it, there is no provision to attach the form. They have provided a text box where the changes are supposed to be mentioned.

Do i need to separately attach the form with the rest of my documents then?
Thanks.



andreyx108b said:


> sorry, it has been such a long time, but i think, character evidence of...


----------



## derik2020

Shoryuken said:


> There are two answers-(please dont ask to explain the basis of this)
> 
> 1. Either
> 90 days - 150 days
> 
> or
> 
> 200-700 days
> 
> 2. Dept guideline-
> 8-10 months





santhoshpkumar said:


> Pick any 3 digit number and it might be the number of days for your visa to be granted.


Thanks guys, make sense now


----------



## derik2020

andreyx108b said:


> Average 120-150 days. 90% get processed within 12 months.


Thanks buddy


----------



## arslan1

Akriti2289 said:


> I can see a update details button on the left side pane when i open my immi account. There is an option over there to update changes in circumstances. But if i go inside it, there is no provision to attach the form. They have provided a text box where the changes are supposed to be mentioned.
> 
> Do i need to separately attach the form with the rest of my documents then?
> Thanks.


I have called DOHA regarding form 1023. I just uploaded. You need to upload under OTHER documents and type NOTIFICATION OF INCORRECT ANSWER 1023 in description and upload it. Should be alright.

I lodged my visa last night and I found the mistake today tahts why I called DOHA lol


----------



## guest1700

Akriti2289 said:


> Guys, can somebody please guide me that under which section should I put form 1022.
> I am not able to figure it out.
> 
> Thanks


Login to Immi Account
Under the 189 Application go to update details
Here is the screenshot
You can fill the form and upload it here
After 24 hours you can also see it under the attachments section as the form is uploaded

https://we.tl/M81Qo8vTqH


----------



## guest1700

arslan1 said:


> Hi Guest,
> 
> I have done the same mistake as you and added my family members in non dependet. Can you please help me to fill 1023 form. What will be the answer of Q 11 in FORM 1023 ? I have added my family members in the application under non migrating tab do I need to write their details in form 1023 ? Awaiting for your reply .Thanks


If you are lodging with your partner or husband or dependents aged 18 or over, you need them to sign too at the end of the form. That is why you need their details and their signature. Your partner too needs to fill the question 11 and sign att the end of the form.

For the parents/ non-migratingmemebers, they don't need to sign. 

What you can do is in for Q13

Information which was incorrect - you mention that your parents are non-migrating family members but they are not your depends. You were not aware of this and hence want to remove them from non-migrating family members as they don't depend on you. You can also add "Please remove the below non-migrating members as they don't depend on me and are not migrating with me."

Name -
DOB-
passport/id number if possible -

Q14 - Why was incorrect information provided? - You can mention "I was not aware that parents and siblings that do not depend should not be added. "

Please make sure you do check this information with MARA Agent or Immigration as well because I am not authorised to provide any legal advice. I am just sharing my experience.


----------



## arslan1

guest1700 said:


> If you are lodging with your partner or husband or dependents aged 18 or over, you need them to sign too at the end of the form. That is why you need their details and their signature. Your partner too needs to fill the question 11 and sign att the end of the form.
> 
> For the parents/ non-migratingmemebers, they don't need to sign.
> 
> What you can do is in for Q13
> 
> Information which was incorrect - you mention that your parents are non-migrating family members but they are not your depends. You were not aware of this and hence want to remove them from non-migrating family members as they don't depend on you. You can also add "Please remove the below non-migrating members as they don't depend on me and are not migrating with me."
> 
> Name -
> DOB-
> passport/id number if possible -
> 
> Q14 - Why was incorrect information provided? - You can mention "I was not aware that parents and siblings that do not depend should not be added. "
> 
> Please make sure you do check this information with MARA Agent or Immigration as well because I am not authorised to provide any legal advice. I am just sharing my experience.


Thanks for your reply. I have already uploaded the form. Called DOHA and they put a note on my file. I have uploaded form 1023 in others document section as DOHA said hope everything will be fine. My medical is on 20th August. Btw has case officer contacted you ?


----------



## guest1700

arslan1 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have already uploaded the form. Called DOHA and they put a note on my file. I have uploaded form 1023 in others document section as DOHA said hope everything will be fine. My medical is on 20th August. Btw has case officer contacted you ?


Yes, you are supposed to upload it. My previous post has a response and screenshot. 

No, my case is still on the received status and have not received any contact. Expecting a direct grant


----------



## arslan1

guest1700 said:


> Yes, you are supposed to upload it. My previous post has a response and screenshot.
> 
> No, my case is still on the received status and have not received any contact. Expecting a direct grant


You will get it. Btw have you filled FORM 80 for yourself ?


----------



## rahulpop1

No grants today?
@GUNBUN disappeared?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

GunBun has deleted his account, and decided to take a break until he gets his grant.



rahulpop1 said:


> No grants today?
> @GUNBUN disappeared?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

internationalcanuck said:


> GunBun has deleted his account, and decided to take a break until he gets his grant.


I think he got the grant and ignored the group in celebrations...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> GunBun has deleted his account, and decided to take a break until he gets his grant.




Oh really?
It’s a devastating news for the forum. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

aswin4PR said:


> I think he got the grant and ignored the group in celebrations...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk




It will be a unique kind of celebration whenever he gets it.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rrman83

andreyx108b said:


> on L1A you can get Green card very quickly... i would always think 3 times before making final decision, both places are good, and a lot of things to consider... i believe.




Congratulations Seema! 

Not to be a party pooper but unfortunately L1-A doesn’t determine the green card processing time. It would depend on whether your green card is filed in EB-1/2/3 category. If GC is filed in EB-1, the processing time is very fast compared to EB-2 or EB-3 for Indian citizens. For EB-2/3 for India born applicants (Queue is country of birth specific), we are talking about decades of wait and it’s a frustrating process where clouds of uncertainty loom over you every time you apply for your visa extension, which is typically every 1 or 2 or 3 years, based on how much time it was granted for, last time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravish84

Hi Experts
I have received the invitation in August cycle for Developer Programer.. I have a quick query for ur suggestion please. I have my ACS certificate for relevant experience from 1st June 2010 till 31st July 2017 which is approx 7 years. My 4 years before 1st June 2010 was not counted as per the process. However I have a leave without pay for 9 months from Feb 2011 till Oct 2011. In my EOI i have not mentioned this 9month experience as LWP however want to declare this LWP in my actual application for VISA. This does not impact my points as it will still be over 5 years and less than 8 years even after reducing these 9 months, but do you think it will be a problem. My EOI is now frozen and was wondering if i ll be in trouble if they compare my application with my EOI? Do I need to get my ACS done again.. Don't want a rejection in my application.. Please help with ur views.


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> No grants today?
> @GUNBUN disappeared?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Uneventful day so far, just 1 grant reported on tracker.
and yesterday two men were arrested in Gurgaon trying to burn police barricades. :tongue1:


----------



## Goki

GunBun has a huge fan following , he will never do that


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ravish84 said:


> Hi Experts
> I have received the invitation in August cycle for Developer Programer.. I have a quick query for ur suggestion please. I have my ACS certificate for relevant experience from 1st June 2010 till 31st July 2017 which is approx 7 years. My 4 years before 1st June 2010 was not counted as per the process. However I have a leave without pay for 9 months from Feb 2011 till Oct 2011. In my EOI i have not mentioned this 9month experience as LWP however want to declare this LWP in my actual application for VISA. This does not impact my points as it will still be over 5 years and less than 8 years even after reducing these 9 months, but do you think it will be a problem. My EOI is now frozen and was wondering if i ll be in trouble if they compare my application with my EOI? Do I need to get my ACS done again.. Don't want a rejection in my application.. Please help with ur views.


That is a fair bit of leave without pay - was the employment from Feb 2011 - Oct 2011 marked as relevant for points purposes? If so, I would consult a MARA agent asap for advice. My sense is, you might have to re-do your EOI (take note, I am unqualified). 

I do know for a fact that leave with pay is covered, even so, for long-term parental leave there is ambiguity based on publicly available information I have come across online. Curious to hear from others too. 

If it was marked as not-relevant, I wouldn't worry about doing anything. 

Just curious, was ACS aware that you didn't get a payslip from Feb 2011 - Oct 2011?


----------



## guest1700

arslan1 said:


> You will get it. Btw have you filled FORM 80 for yourself?


Yes for me and spouse, form 80 for both, form 80 and 1221 for myself.


----------



## Madhu Sharma

My agent is saying medical will be done after fees deposit...is it ok???

In my passport, my husband’s name is not endorsed, however in his passport mine is endorsed. We have marriage certificate. Is there any issue with this ...any suggestions???


----------



## chi204

Madhu Sharma said:


> My agent is saying medical will be done after fees deposit...is it ok???
> 
> In my passport, my husband’s name is not endorsed, however in his passport mine is endorsed. We have marriage certificate. Is there any issue with this ...any suggestions???


nope. No issue. In visa process, which stage you are?


----------



## seemasharma1584

rrman83 said:


> Congratulations Seema!
> 
> Not to be a party pooper but unfortunately L1-A doesn’t determine the green card processing time. It would depend on whether your green card is filed in EB-1/2/3 category. If GC is filed in EB-1, the processing time is very fast compared to EB-2 or EB-3 for Indian citizens. For EB-2/3 for India born applicants (Queue is country of birth specific), we are talking about decades of wait and it’s a frustrating process where clouds of uncertainty loom over you every time you apply for your visa extension, which is typically every 1 or 2 or 3 years, based on how much time it was granted for, last time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Given a chance I would never go to America but due to professional commitment , we are going ahead with America plan and visit to Australia in March before IED. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That is a fair bit of leave without pay - was the employment from Feb 2011 - Oct 2011 marked as relevant for points purposes? If so, I would consult a MARA agent asap for advice. My sense is, you might have to re-do your EOI (take note, I am unqualified).
> 
> I do know for a fact that leave with pay is covered, even so, for long-term parental leave there is ambiguity based on publicly available information I have come across online. Curious to hear from others too.
> 
> If it was marked as not-relevant, I wouldn't worry about doing anything.
> 
> Just curious, was ACS aware that you didn't get a payslip from Feb 2011 - Oct 2011?


You might have given the employment details earlier during ACS and it shouldn't be a problem if so... Just go a head with your application but you can expect a CO contact for that at a later point of time. So, upload that LWP details when CO contacts you. I dont think you need to mention that.


----------



## Madhu Sharma

chi204 said:


> Madhu Sharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> My agent is saying medical will be done after fees deposit...is it ok???
> 
> In my passport, my husband’s name is not endorsed, however in his passport mine is endorsed. We have marriage certificate. Is there any issue with this ...any suggestions???
> 
> 
> 
> nope. No issue. In visa process, which stage you are?
Click to expand...

Not yet started. Received ITA on 11 Aug. I am out of my city currently so will start it soon..


----------



## aswin4PR

Madhu Sharma said:


> My agent is saying medical will be done after fees deposit...is it ok???
> 
> In my passport, my husband’s name is not endorsed, however in his passport mine is endorsed. We have marriage certificate. Is there any issue with this ...any suggestions???


I dont think So.. Better go with what ever your agent says... they are well off than many of us here on the form. They will be working with various cases on a daily basis.


----------



## Ravish84

aswin4PR said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fair bit of leave without pay - was the employment from Feb 2011 - Oct 2011 marked as relevant for points purposes? If so, I would consult a MARA agent asap for advice. My sense is, you might have to re-do your EOI (take note, I am unqualified).
> 
> I do know for a fact that leave with pay is covered, even so, for long-term parental leave there is ambiguity based on publicly available information I have come across online. Curious to hear from others too.
> 
> If it was marked as not-relevant, I wouldn't worry about doing anything.
> 
> Just curious, was ACS aware that you didn't get a payslip from Feb 2011 - Oct 2011?
> 
> 
> 
> You might have given the employment details earlier during ACS and it shouldn't be a problem if so... Just go a head with your application but you can expect a CO contact for that at a later point of time. So, upload that LWP details when CO contacts you. I dont think you need to mention that.
Click to expand...

I have not mentioned that period of LWP either in ACS or in EOI thinking they do not impact my points... But while filing the application i want to mention it... Not sure if this will have any adverse effect.. During this period, i had my salary slips as i was employed but it just had a zero amount.... Now i Can't even update my eoi as my EOI is frozen.. 
Pl advice what should I do?


----------



## ankititp

Anyone who has got the grant today.??
My lodgment date is 09/04/2018 and ANZcode is 261313.


----------



## Shoryuken

ankititp said:


> Anyone who has got the grant today.??
> My lodgment date is 09/04/2018 and ANZcode is 261313.


Park hyungnim ,he got it today.Lodge date 9-Apr-2018


----------



## aelazhary

andreyx108b said:


> yes, you can do that, as points are not impacted, it should and won't be an issue.


I lodged the visa yesterday based on this mistake, shall i highlight to CO when get assigned or just leave it?

Also if i was asked about this mismatch, shall i be sorry for this typoor or blame the PDF summary file from EOI which mentions "At least a Bachelor Degree" and gave me the impression that everything is correct , the points break down PDF sent after EOI lodging.

in other words shall i be in defensive status and say sorry and thats it or justify the mistake that only came after visa application lodging since they copy this qualification part automatically from EOI and i only realized from detailed PDF of EOI not the summarized one.

Also shall i tell them that i knew after invite and rather than wasting another invite which should go to someone else i decided to go with this invite with this mistake in order not to affect others in queue as long as the same points are claimed and if i realized even after EOI lodging and change it, the DOE won't be affected which i did for other recognized Typos?

by the way i corrected it in Visa lodging and put it 5 years bachelor as per EA assessment and degree certificates?

I am very worried and i need to have an expert point of view in such above case?


----------



## amitkb

Hey guys. 
Is it helpful to put your Australian contact information (if any) in form 80 and 1221? Or it should be left blank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ravish84 said:


> I have not mentioned that period of LWP either in ACS or in EOI thinking they do not impact my points... But while filing the application i want to mention it... Not sure if this will have any adverse effect.. During this period, i had my salary slips as i was employed but it just had a zero amount.... Now i Can't even update my eoi as my EOI is frozen..
> Pl advice what should I do?


I would consult a MARA agent for clarification asap, so that you can submit a fresh EOI if needed asap.

My understanding is unpaid work / leave cannot be claimed.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

amitkb said:


> Hey guys.
> Is it helpful to put your Australian contact information (if any) in form 80 and 1221? Or it should be left blank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, why not? 

Remember you do make a declaration on the form to be truthful and not to mislead - or something to that effect.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aelazhary said:


> I lodged the visa yesterday based on this mistake, shall i highlight to CO when get assigned or just leave it?
> 
> Also if i was asked about this mismatch, shall i be sorry for this typoor or blame the PDF summary file from EOI which mentions "At least a Bachelor Degree" and gave me the impression that everything is correct , the points break down PDF sent after EOI lodging.
> 
> in other words shall i be in defensive status and say sorry and thats it or justify the mistake that only came after visa application lodging since they copy this qualification part automatically from EOI and i only realized from detailed PDF of EOI not the summarized one.
> 
> Also shall i tell them that i knew after invite and rather than wasting another invite which should go to someone else i decided to go with this invite with this mistake in order not to affect others in queue as long as the same points are claimed and if i realized even after EOI lodging and change it, the DOE won't be affected which i did for other recognized Typos?
> 
> by the way i corrected it in Visa lodging and put it 5 years bachelor as per EA assessment and degree certificates?
> 
> I am very worried and i need to have an expert point of view in such above case?


Relax friend. 

Is the mistake that you mislabeled your bachelor's degree as an honours degree? If so, imho that is a minor labeling mistake. I would still submit that form / update the mistake in immiaccount. 

I wouldn't say anything about not wasting an EOI etc. wait and see if the CO brings it up, especially as you have / will correct it relatively quickly.


----------



## redtar1979

Akriti2289 said:


> I can see a update details button on the left side pane when i open my immi account. There is an option over there to update changes in circumstances. But if i go inside it, there is no provision to attach the form. They have provided a text box where the changes are supposed to be mentioned.
> 
> Do i need to separately attach the form with the rest of my documents then?
> Thanks.


Hi Akriti, 
When you submit the contents in the text box, the application automatically creates the form and attaches it to your application. 
You will see it in your list of documents. 
No need to upload it separately.


Thanks,


----------



## amitkb

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> Remember you do make a declaration on the form to be truthful and not to mislead - or something to that effect.




Ok. And if i provide my friend’s details in the form, will they be contacted?? Or i will be needing any document from them??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

What is the status for July CO contacts?? Lazy immigration


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

amitkb said:


> Ok. And if i provide my friend’s details in the form, will they be contacted?? Or i will be needing any document from them??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would assume that there is a chance they might be contacted (personally I used the details of family members). 

I don't think the respective forms ask for any documents apart from their personal and professional details.


----------



## aelazhary

PrettyIsotonic said:


> aelazhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged the visa yesterday based on this mistake, shall i highlight to CO when get assigned or just leave it?
> 
> Also if i was asked about this mismatch, shall i be sorry for this typoor or blame the PDF summary file from EOI which mentions "At least a Bachelor Degree" and gave me the impression that everything is correct , the points break down PDF sent after EOI lodging.
> 
> in other words shall i be in defensive status and say sorry and thats it or justify the mistake that only came after visa application lodging since they copy this qualification part automatically from EOI and i only realized from detailed PDF of EOI not the summarized one.
> 
> Also shall i tell them that i knew after invite and rather than wasting another invite which should go to someone else i decided to go with this invite with this mistake in order not to affect others in queue as long as the same points are claimed and if i realized even after EOI lodging and change it, the DOE won't be affected which i did for other recognized Typos?
> 
> by the way i corrected it in Visa lodging and put it 5 years bachelor as per EA assessment and degree certificates?
> 
> I am very worried and i need to have an expert point of view in such above case?
> 
> 
> 
> Relax friend.
> 
> Is the mistake that you mislabeled your bachelor's degree as an honours degree? If so, imho that is a minor labeling mistake. I would still submit that form / update the mistake in immiaccount.
> 
> I wouldn't say anything about not wasting an EOI etc. wait and see if the CO brings it up, especially as you have / will correct it relatively quickly.
Click to expand...

The forum is used to correct the visa application not eoi , the eoi has honors and i corrected it yesterday in visa application to be bachelor, what do you think?


----------



## porial

*ITA - Visa 189 - 75 points*

Greetings!

I am new in this forum. I just need an your expert opinion regarding this matter.

Visa Subclass: 189 Nominated occupation: Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency)
Points test score: 75 points (INVITED)

First EOI: November 04, 2017 (70points)
New EOI: August 02, 2018
ITA: August 11, 2018
ITA expiry: 10 Oct 2018

I recently got an invitation for 189 visa with 75 points. I was originally 70 points. However my immigration agent updated my account for the reason that I have already 1 year Australian work experience starting August 01, 2018. 

Work experience are as follows:
Work # 1 - July 10, 2017 - October 19, 2017 - Casual (222.88 hours worked) (average 22.88hrs/wk)
Work # 2 - August 01, 2017 - November 05, 2017 - Casual (215 hours worked) (average 15.36hrs/wk)
- November 06, 2017 to PRESENT - fixed part time contract (1291.81 hours worked up to 
present) (56-72hrs/fortnight - average 29.31 hrs/wk) 

My question is should we lodge the visa regardless of having casual contracts? During my casual days some weeks I only worked 15-18 hours per week but still completing 50-60 hrs/fortnight. My immigration agent told me that I should be working 20hours/week minimum in order to claim points for my skilled employment. Should I just delay my visa lodgement and wait for November 06, 2018 due to I change my contract from casual to fixed part time and have regular 25-29hrs/week.

Please help me with this. Thank you so much.

Cheers!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aelazhary said:


> The forum is used to correct the visa application not eoi , the eoi has honors and i corrected it yesterday in visa application to be bachelor, what do you think?


Then you've done all you can, as soon as you noticed the mistake. So sit tight and see how it goes  

If you are really worried you can fork out some money and ask a MARA agent for their opinion too - but be sure to update us!


----------



## amitkb

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would assume that there is a chance they might be contacted (personally I used the details of family members).
> 
> I don't think the respective forms ask for any documents apart from their personal and professional details.




Thanks for the information. It helped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Binnie said:


> What is the status for July CO contacts?? Lazy immigration




It will take at least 28 days for them to pick July CO contacted cases again. From immitracker it seems they are clearing applications lodged in Jan and got CO contact cases as of now. 
Hopefully they will clear the backlog soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aelazhary

PrettyIsotonic said:


> aelazhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum is used to correct the visa application not eoi , the eoi has honors and i corrected it yesterday in visa application to be bachelor, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Then you've done all you can, as soon as you noticed the mistake. So sit tight and see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are really worried you can fork out some money and ask a MARA agent for their opinion too - but be sure to update us!
Click to expand...

Thanks for your feedback

@ newbeinz and andrea , any expert , can i have your feeback as well on this


----------



## Lovegill

Hi experts, Is it OK to highlight the salary deposits on bank account statement with highlighter before scanning. Thanks


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes, it's okay, I highlight on my bank statements were I received my salary deposits so it was easy for them to find when looking through the 30 pages.
I didn't get any questions from the Case Officer about that.



Lovegill said:


> Hi experts, Is it OK to highlight the salary deposits on bank account statement with highlighter before scanning. Thanks


----------



## deepz89621

Hi members.

Need information on Singapore PCC from India. My husband has got the ITA on 11th Aug 2018 and i need to migrate with him. I resided for 9 months in Singapore (returned back in 2012) and now currently i am in India. I have below queries for obtaining COC.

1. What qualifies for a proof which states that a COC is required by the foreign government authority or institution? Is it ITA email from Skill Select? OR Visa application lodged? Or some letter?

2. During appeal would i have to attach my husband's passport scan showing my name as spouse?

3. What should be written in appeal?

4. If application is accepted after the said process on website then the Finger Prints can be taken at any authorized agency like some agents who gets it done?

5. The fingerprints so taken will need any attestation here in India by any government authority before i send them to SG?

Please help clarify the process.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Lovegill said:


> Hi experts, Is it OK to highlight the salary deposits on bank account statement with highlighter before scanning. Thanks


Actually it's better to do that, and you can also directly highlight them using the highlighter of Adobe (PDFs).


----------



## kevin21

amitmishra04 said:


> No, I am not claiming points for her


Then I don't think so it matters, unless you are using that as a proof for functional english.


----------



## kevin21

seemasharma1584 said:


> Given a chance I would never go to America but due to professional commitment , we are going ahead with America plan and visit to Australia in March before IED.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Just wanted to add little bit more. Those days are gone when EB1 through L1A used to get Green Card within a year. Per the current process, it takes anywhere from 12 - 15 months just to get the initial paperwork (I-140) approved for L1. That also, almost everybody is getting an RFE (Request for evidence). Yesterday, one of my friends working in Accenture got it. Also, for India and China, the dates for EB1 are not current anymore, it's backdated to 2012.


----------



## shekar.ym

One question regarding Medicals: My agent mentioned that he can generate HAP ids even after paying the visa fee. Is this correct? 

I read different views on this in forum and whats app groups...some people said HAP ids cannot be generated after fee payment and wait till CO to generate HAP ids. And some people said HAP ids can be generated even after fee payment.


----------



## Rubi16

Your agent is right. Hap ID can be generated after paying the fee.


----------



## bjg26

shekar.ym said:


> One question regarding Medicals: My agent mentioned that he can generate HAP ids even after paying the visa fee. Is this correct?
> 
> I read different views on this in forum and whats app groups...some people said HAP ids cannot be generated after fee payment and wait till CO to generate HAP ids. And some people said HAP ids can be generated even after fee payment.


your agent is correct. I do have an agent as well. After I made the visa fee payment , he gave the details for my medical appointment and HAP ID, invoice and my inactive BVA. It’s inactive because my 457 visa is still active.


----------



## kaanixir

when do you guys think they would start processing May applications ?


----------



## guest1700

kaanixir said:


> when do you guys think they would start processing May applications ?




I think today 🤲🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700

amitkb said:


> Hey guys.
> Is it helpful to put your Australian contact information (if any) in form 80 and 1221? Or it should be left blank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would mention it wherever asked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

shekar.ym said:


> One question regarding Medicals: My agent mentioned that he can generate HAP ids even after paying the visa fee. Is this correct?
> 
> I read different views on this in forum and whats app groups...some people said HAP ids cannot be generated after fee payment and wait till CO to generate HAP ids. And some people said HAP ids can be generated even after fee payment.



Think you should follow your agent,you have selected him and You are paying him for this professional expertise.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

bjg26 said:


> your agent is correct. I do have an agent as well. After I made the visa fee payment , he gave the details for my medical appointment and HAP ID, invoice and my inactive BVA. It’s inactive because my 457 visa is still active.




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Rubi16 said:


> Your agent is right. Hap ID can be generated after paying the fee.




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

kaanixir said:


> when do you guys think they would start processing May applications ?


look at the pattern... may is slow, but should pick up more and more.


----------



## ssvk2018

rahul7star said:


> hey gungun..came here to see u granted or not???


same here!

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

njayshenoy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an 189 applicant with Visa Lodged on 23rd March 2018. I received a CO contact on 9th August for Reference Letter on Company Letter Head and PF statements.
> 261313:Software Engineer
> PTE: 20/01/2018 Superior(2nd Attempt)
> EA: 12/10/2017-19/01/2018
> EOI: 20/01/2018 75 points - No Partner points claimed
> Invite: 21/02/2018
> Lodged: 23/03/2018 ,Offshore,189(PT)
> Medicals: 09/04/2018
> CO contact: 09/08/2018
> Grant: Awaited.



Hey,
We have a similar case. I got CO Contact on 31st July for same reason. Replied on 13th Aug. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

deepz89621 said:


> Hi members.
> 
> Need information on Singapore PCC from India. My husband has got the ITA on 11th Aug 2018 and i need to migrate with him. I resided for 9 months in Singapore (returned back in 2012) and now currently i am in India. I have below queries for obtaining COC.
> 
> 1. What qualifies for a proof which states that a COC is required by the foreign government authority or institution? Is it ITA email from Skill Select? OR Visa application lodged? Or some letter?
> 
> 2. During appeal would i have to attach my husband's passport scan showing my name as spouse?
> 
> 3. What should be written in appeal?
> 
> 4. If application is accepted after the said process on website then the Finger Prints can be taken at any authorized agency like some agents who gets it done?
> 
> 5. The fingerprints so taken will need any attestation here in India by any government authority before i send them to SG?
> 
> Please help clarify the process.


I can share my experience:

1.I merged the Application receipt letter(It has all applicants name mentioned,you get this letter when you lodge visa) + ITA + List of document required.
Some members reported here that they got COC it with ITA Letter too.

2.you can upload that your spouse relationship document in 'Other document' place holder for Appeal.I also did that.

For the application(after appeal is accepted), the webpage has only predefined placeholders,so only your PP is needed.
(I didn't submit any document to support my relationship at this stage)

3.Here is my appeal letter:
Dear Sir/Madam,
My name is xyz (Singapore FIN no. xxxxxxx,Passport no.xxxxxx) and I am a law abiding resident of Singapore since xx years.To support my ongoing processing of 'skilled migrant visa 189' to Australia,I would like to make an appeal plea for issuance of Singapore Police Certificate of Clearance(COC) for me and my spouse.
In order to support my appeal,I have attached a merged PDF attachement containing official visa invitation letter, Visa application reciept letter and list of documents from Department of Immigration and Border protection of Australia. (DIBP)

In the wake of above COC requirement by Australian Immigration authority, Kindly accept my appeal plea to issue me a Certificate of Clearance.
yours sincerely,
xxxxx
FIN no. xxxx

4,5. I dont know this part as i physically visited Singapore Police HQ and my 10 Fingerprints were taken and soon after I got my COC letter in 3-4 minutes.


----------



## aelazhary

PrettyIsotonic said:


> aelazhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum is used to correct the visa application not eoi , the eoi has honors and i corrected it yesterday in visa application to be bachelor, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Then you've done all you can, as soon as you noticed the mistake. So sit tight and see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are really worried you can fork out some money and ask a MARA agent for their opinion too - but be sure to update us!
Click to expand...

Guys i called DOHO customer service and i was told that as long as the points are the same then it should not be an issue but better to have a letter of explanation to say that it was a mislabel in EOI in visa application, thats it


----------



## aelazhary

PrettyIsotonic said:


> aelazhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged the visa yesterday based on this mistake, shall i highlight to CO when get assigned or just leave it?
> 
> Also if i was asked about this mismatch, shall i be sorry for this typoor or blame the PDF summary file from EOI which mentions "At least a Bachelor Degree" and gave me the impression that everything is correct , the points break down PDF sent after EOI lodging.
> 
> in other words shall i be in defensive status and say sorry and thats it or justify the mistake that only came after visa application lodging since they copy this qualification part automatically from EOI and i only realized from detailed PDF of EOI not the summarized one.
> 
> Also shall i tell them that i knew after invite and rather than wasting another invite which should go to someone else i decided to go with this invite with this mistake in order not to affect others in queue as long as the same points are claimed and if i realized even after EOI lodging and change it, the DOE won't be affected which i did for other recognized Typos?
> 
> by the way i corrected it in Visa lodging and put it 5 years bachelor as per EA assessment and degree certificates?
> 
> I am very worried and i need to have an expert point of view in such above case?
> 
> 
> 
> Relax friend.
> 
> Is the mistake that you mislabeled your bachelor's degree as an honours degree? If so, imho that is a minor labeling mistake. I would still submit that form / update the mistake in immiaccount.
> 
> I wouldn't say anything about not wasting an EOI etc. wait and see if the CO brings it up, especially as you have / will correct it relatively quickly.
Click to expand...

I contacted DOHA and they infomred me as the points are the same, then it shouldnt be an issue but better to attach letter of explanation in visa application highlighting this mislabel


----------



## derik2020

Hi experts.
I stayed in my home country until 2014, and moved to Australia for studies, but two weeks before I came back to my home country because my visa has run out. I have my home country police check which I received in 2016 and I have my Aussi police check for the time I spent there. Can I submit my 2016 home country police check or do I have to get a new one since I'm currently living here?

Thank you.


----------



## Ausysdhome

rahulpop1 said:


> Hey,
> We have a similar case. I got CO Contact on 31st July for same reason. Replied on 13th Aug.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I am in the same boat...
Visa lodged 9-feb
CO contact 13-July for experience letter on company letterhead 
Experience letter uploaded 27-July 
Waiting since then...



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

Yeah true.. we are committed to go to America atleast for 6 months.. so right now a trip to America and decided to move permanently in March to Australia.


kevin21 said:


> Just wanted to add little bit more. Those days are gone when EB1 through L1A used to get Green Card within a year. Per the current process, it takes anywhere from 12 - 15 months just to get the initial paperwork (I-140) approved for L1. That also, almost everybody is getting an RFE (Request for evidence). Yesterday, one of my friends working in Accenture got it. Also, for India and China, the dates for EB1 are not current anymore, it's backdated to 2012.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## haspy123

Ithink CO's have forgotten about oct.2017 lodged cases, waiting since then.
233512
Lodged- 3 oct 2017
Co contact - 15 nov.
E.v - 23 april 2018


----------



## aswin4PR

No grants today yet? Seems the CO are off work to celebrate INDIAN Independence day in Aussies....&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## internationalcanuck

Their job is to celebrate every possible holiday in the world... not process visas in a timely manner 



aswin4PR said:


> No grants today yet? Seems the CO are off work to celebrate INDIAN Independence day in Aussies....������


----------



## bha517

*Question for 189*

Hi Guys

Need your help in answering my question. In the statutory declaration (on roles and responsibilities) submitted to ACS, I have mentioned the below roles and the duties performed.

Business Analyst - 07-05-2007 to 31-03-2011
Consultant - 01-04-2011 to 31-01-2014
Senior Consultant -01-02-2014 to till date

ACS assessment was as below

The following employment after May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analysts) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Dates: 05/07 - 11/14 – 7 year(s) 6 month(s)
Position: Senior Consultant 
Employer: Infosys Limited 
Country: India 

Dates: 11/14 - 02/15 – 0 year(s) 3 month(s) 
Position: Senior Consultant 
Employer: Infosys Limited 
Country: Australia 

Dates: 02/15 - 05/15 – 0 year(s) 3 month(s) 
Position: Senior Consultant 
Employer: Infosys Limited 
Country: India 

Dates: 05/15 - 08/17 – 2 year(s) 4 month(s) 
Position: Senior Consultant 
Employer: Infosys Limited 
Country: New Zealand 

Now there is one overlook that happened in the SD document I provided to ACS. I was promoted to Senior Consultant on 01-01-2013 and not from 01-02-2014 as I mentioned to ACS ( You can see here that by mistake I future dated it) I was checking all my promotion letters now and discovered this now. ACS has already assessed all the duties and responsibilities for all my roles i.e. BA, Consultant and Senior Consultant and gave a positive result showing that experience is relevant to ICT BA role. 
Hence, in my personal view I think because all the roles have been assessed to be relevant it does not really matter when I got the promotion (as long as the duties I performed for all the roles have been assessed and marked as relevant which ACS did).
Do you guys think I am right or you feel i have got an issue here?

Thanks
Bha


----------



## kumar0204

*waiting for EOI invitation*

Hi Guys,

My ACS was completed in April and applied for EOI for both 189 and 190 NSW state.
Not sure whether i will get invitation for my profile.

ACS: April 2018 got 8 yrs of exp approved by ACS.
EOI : 18th April 2018 - 189 
EOi: 19th April 2018 - 190 
PTE-A : S-90,L-69,W-69,R-67
Invitation ?
Points - 65 for 189, 190-70 points
Software engineer code


----------



## seemasharma1584

kumar0204 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My ACS was completed in April and applied for EOI for both 189 and 190 NSW state.
> Not sure whether i will get invitation for my profile.
> 
> ACS: April 2018 got 8 yrs of exp approved by ACS.
> EOI : 18th April 2018 - 189
> EOi: 19th April 2018 - 190
> PTE-A : S-90,L-69,W-69,R-67
> Invitation ?
> Points - 65 for 189, 190-70 points
> Software engineer code


Present cutoff for 261313 is 75for 189.
And I read an article,wherein it says New south Wales given importance to English Superior..
It's better to reattempt PTE .

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

*hi*

Its giving me immense pleasure to announce that i got my grant today.Thanks everyone who helped me in this long journey.Its really was a tough task to go through the forum from last one year daily .
Hope all waiting candidate will also get golden mail soon.
My details-
Lodgement date- 09/04/2018
Grant- Today 15/08/2018
Anzcode- 261313.


----------



## malik.afnan134

Hello 

Guys, can we claim experience beyond the assessment date of Engineers Australia. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin21

seemasharma1584 said:


> Yeah true.. we are committed to go to America atleast for 6 months.. so right now a trip to America and decided to move permanently in March to Australia.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Great, I live in Southern California if need any guidance/help here.


----------



## Ismiya

Congrats and all the best!!


ankititp said:


> Its giving me immense pleasure to announce that i got my grant today.Thanks everyone who helped me in this long journey.Its really was a tough task to go through the forum from last one year daily .
> Hope all waiting candidate will also get golden mail soon.
> My details-
> Lodgement date- 09/04/2018
> Grant- Today 15/08/2018
> Anzcode- 261313.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello
> 
> Guys, can we claim experience beyond the assessment date of Engineers Australia.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you done a RSEA? 

If yes, then if your latest job hasn't changed (eg roles and company etc) my understanding is yes you can.


----------



## malik.afnan134

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Have you done a RSEA?
> 
> If yes, then if your latest job hasn't changed (eg roles and company etc) my understanding is yes you can.




Yes I got RSEA, and the roles and responsibilities are also same and even the organisation.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

ankititp said:


> Its giving me immense pleasure to announce that i got my grant today.Thanks everyone who helped me in this long journey.Its really was a tough task to go through the forum from last one year daily .
> Hope all waiting candidate will also get golden mail soon.
> My details-
> Lodgement date- 09/04/2018
> Grant- Today 15/08/2018
> Anzcode- 261313.




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

ankititp said:


> Its giving me immense pleasure to announce that i got my grant today.Thanks everyone who helped me in this long journey.Its really was a tough task to go through the forum from last one year daily .
> Hope all waiting candidate will also get golden mail soon.
> My details-
> Lodgement date- 09/04/2018
> Grant- Today 15/08/2018
> Anzcode- 261313.



Was it a direct grant ??

If you have sometime and patience, can you list of documents you submitted ??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjg26

ankititp said:


> Its giving me immense pleasure to announce that i got my grant today.Thanks everyone who helped me in this long journey.Its really was a tough task to go through the forum from last one year daily .
> Hope all waiting candidate will also get golden mail soon.
> My details-
> Lodgement date- 09/04/2018
> Grant- Today 15/08/2018
> Anzcode- 261313.


Congratulations!


----------



## vijgin

Congrats ! What point you got the grant?


----------



## TheBull

ankititp said:


> Its giving me immense pleasure to announce that i got my grant today.Thanks everyone who helped me in this long journey.Its really was a tough task to go through the forum from last one year daily .
> Hope all waiting candidate will also get golden mail soon.
> My details-
> Lodgement date- 09/04/2018
> Grant- Today 15/08/2018
> Anzcode- 261313.


Congratulations!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

ankititp said:


> Its giving me immense pleasure to announce that i got my grant today.Thanks everyone who helped me in this long journey.Its really was a tough task to go through the forum from last one year daily .
> Hope all waiting candidate will also get golden mail soon.
> My details-
> Lodgement date- 09/04/2018
> Grant- Today 15/08/2018
> Anzcode- 261313.




Congratulations.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

kumar0204 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> My ACS was completed in April and applied for EOI for both 189 and 190 NSW state.
> 
> Not sure whether i will get invitation for my profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS: April 2018 got 8 yrs of exp approved by ACS.
> 
> EOI : 18th April 2018 - 189
> 
> EOi: 19th April 2018 - 190
> 
> PTE-A : S-90,L-69,W-69,R-67
> 
> Invitation ?
> 
> Points - 65 for 189, 190-70 points
> 
> Software engineer code




While you reattempt PTE, apply for Victoria as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

Hello experts. Please read my case. 
I have one query regarding employment proofs. 
I have worked in ABC company from 2011 till FEB 2015 and DEF company from 2015-march till 2017-nov. I applied for ACS in December 2017 and at the time i joined XYZ company for a month only. In my ACS letter all the time period is mentioned and assessed except for 2 years standard deduction. But for XYZ company no assessment is done as it was just one month only and I couldn’t get any colleagues declaration. So its written that experience in XYZ has not been assessed.
Than I joined Accenture in January 2018 and its not mention in ACS because i have filed it in December 2017. I got my ACS result in Feb 2018. The question is should I be needing any employment proofs for that one month period for XYZ company??
I have all the employment ref on company letter head except for this XYZ company. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

amitkb said:


> Hello experts. Please read my case.
> I have one query regarding employment proofs.
> I have worked in ABC company from 2011 till FEB 2015 and DEF company from 2015-march till 2017-nov. I applied for ACS in December 2017 and at the time i joined XYZ company for a month only. In my ACS letter all the time period is mentioned and assessed except for 2 years standard deduction. But for XYZ company no assessment is done as it was just one month only and I couldn’t get any colleagues declaration. So its written that experience in XYZ has not been assessed.
> Than I joined Accenture in January 2018 and its not mention in ACS because i have filed it in December 2017. I got my ACS result in Feb 2018. The question is should I be needing any employment proofs for that one month period for XYZ company??
> I have all the employment ref on company letter head except for this XYZ company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This thread is primarily for 189 visa lodge and grant. So responses may be slow. Why don't you search for a thread related to ACS skill assessment and ask your query there? You will have quicker turn around. All the best.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

In a rare occurrence..a march 2018 applicant got refusal yesterday ( not NJL but direct refusal)


----------



## Tony12345

Got second CO contact, asking for further proof of employment (pension fund data + work book)


----------



## rahulpop1

Tony12345 said:


> Got second CO contact, asking for further proof of employment (pension fund data + work book)




Oh dear. What did he ask in 1st contact?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> In a rare occurrence..a march 2018 applicant got refusal yesterday ( not NJL but direct refusal)




Where have you noticed that?
Any reason given?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony12345

rahulpop1 said:


> Oh dear. What did he ask in 1st contact?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


English for spouse, medical for me


----------



## rahulpop1

Tony12345 said:


> English for spouse, medical for me




Thanks buddy. Hopefully you will get a speedy grant once you upload the evidences. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Tony12345 said:


> Got second CO contact, asking for further proof of employment (pension fund data + work book)


Good luck, how long have you been waiting now? udachi!


----------



## msingh1

Tony12345 said:


> Got second CO contact, asking for further proof of employment (pension fund data + work book)



Did the CO specify that you need to submit pension fund + work book ?

What all did you submit as employment proof earlier ?


----------



## rahulpop1

Tony12345 said:


> Got second CO contact, asking for further proof of employment (pension fund data + work book)




From your signature it appears EV has already completed for you. I wonder why still evidences were asked for employment? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony12345

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck, how long have you been waiting now? udachi!


First CO contact was in May. Spasibo ;-)



msingh1 said:


> Did the CO specify that you need to submit pension fund + work book ?
> 
> What all did you submit as employment proof earlier ?


Yeah, CO specified these documents. Earlier provided work contracts, pay slips, ref letters



rahulpop1 said:


> From your signature it appears EV has already completed for you. I wonder why still evidences were asked for employment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have no idea. But not really worried, as most of my companies were large corporations and there's a paper trail about me a mile long. My guess is that the EV was not perfect, I wasn't available during the two calls.


----------



## venki7

My status changed to Received in June along with "IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received" mail and no update after that. And no EV that I know from my current company. Submitted the appl in Jan and still waiting for an update.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

venki7 said:


> My status changed to Received in June along with "IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received" mail and no update after that. And no EV that I know from my current company. Submitted the appl in Jan and still waiting for an update.


I also received immi acknowledgement documents received mail on 19 July..I had lodged on 1st March....but status was received since I have applied..


----------



## andreyx108b

Tony12345 said:


> First CO contact was in May. Spasibo ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, CO specified these documents. Earlier provided work contracts, pay slips, ref letters
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea. But not really worried, as most of my companies were large corporations and there's a paper trail about me a mile long. My guess is that the EV was not perfect, I wasn't available during the two calls.


ok  well, good luck! Russian tend to wait longer than most of other nationalities, however, a co contact is a good thing  

ping me v privat if i can be of any help, I am based out of sydney


----------



## amitkb

swatee25 said:


> This thread is primarily for 189 visa lodge and grant. So responses may be slow. Why don't you search for a thread related to ACS skill assessment and ask your query there? You will have quicker turn around. All the best.




I am about to lodge visa application. I got through with ACS. That’s why posted here. Its not ACS assessment query. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bha517

*Certified copies??*

Guys

I am gathering all the documents for filing for 189. I know that education, experience, passport, PCC, marriage certificate need to be notarized.

1) Do I have to notarize all of my Payslips, PF statements, bank statements, Tax statements too?

2) I already have a notarized set of copies for education that I used for ACS assessment, can i submit the same set or the date on them is too old to resubmit?


Thanks
Bha


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!


ankititp said:


> Its giving me immense pleasure to announce that i got my grant today.Thanks everyone who helped me in this long journey.Its really was a tough task to go through the forum from last one year daily .
> Hope all waiting candidate will also get golden mail soon.
> My details-
> Lodgement date- 09/04/2018
> Grant- Today 15/08/2018
> Anzcode- 261313.


----------



## p4karthikeyan

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> In a rare occurrence..a march 2018 applicant got refusal yesterday ( not NJL but direct refusal)


Aww  sorry to hear that. Do you know the reason why it was refused?


----------



## rahulpop1

No need to Notarize colour documents. Scan them and upload straightaway..


bha517 said:


> Guys
> 
> I am gathering all the documents for filing for 189. I know that education, experience, passport, PCC, marriage certificate need to be notarized.
> 
> 1) Do I have to notarize all of my Payslips, PF statements, bank statements, Tax statements too?
> 
> 2) I already have a notarized set of copies for education that I used for ACS assessment, can i submit the same set or the date on them is too old to resubmit?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Bha


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

rahulpop1 said:


> Where have you noticed that?
> Any reason given?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wonder why nobody is talking about it? Was any reason given for visa refusal?


----------



## internationalcanuck

From a whatsapp group I'm a part of, this is what was given (I have blocked out company names to avoid possibly identifying the applicant):

The task of determining your employment claims rests solely with the decision maker from

this Department based on the evidence of employment provided.

In the visa application you stated ‘Yes’ to the question ‘Has the applicant been employed

overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level

immediately before lodging this application?’. Under duration of employment you stated ‘3

years in the past 10 years’.

To be awarded points for employment, I must be satisfied that you were employed outside

Australia in the nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation.

Employed is defined in regulation 2.26AC(6) to mean ‘engaged in an occupation for

remuneration for at least 20 hours a week’.

You were invited to apply for this visa on 15 February 2018. The relevant timeframe for

the purposes of determining whether you satisfy the employment requirement is from June

2014 to your visa invitation date 15 February 2018. This is because your skills assessment

letter dated 14 December 2017 and issued from Australian Computer Society states: “The

following employment after May 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately

skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.” Any

employment prior to this period has not been considered. This is because your employment

with “Employer name” Solutions Pvt Ltd and and “Employer name” Solutions

Private Ltd was not deemed by the Australian Computer Society to equate to work at an

appropriately skilled level relevant to your nominated occupation of Analyst Programmer.

Based on the evidence provided with the application, the employment claimed during the

relevant period was as follows:

Position: Analyst

Employer name: “Employer name” Private Limited

Country: ###

Date from: 01 June 2014

As evidence of employment with “Employer name” Limited you have provided an

appointment letter dated 1 December 2011. This appointment letter states your personal

details; job title; terms and conditions of employment; and your salary grade. I acknowledge

it does contain your signature accepting the offer and thus the commencement of your

employment as a Senior Associate (Level 1) with “Employer name” Limited and your salary

breakdown. As a form of evidence it falls outside the threshold dates of employment that is

relevant to our purposes between June 2014 and 15 February 2018. Therefore I place no

weight on it as a form of evidence.

The second form of evidence you have provided are “Employer name” Limited pay slips

from April 2013 to February 2018. The dates of employment relevant to our purposes are

between June 2014 and 15 February 2018. I note you have submitted evidence of pay slips

that cover this employment period. As a source of evidence they are easily obtainable which

include details that either cannot be verified and claims that you have failed to corroborate.

Your pay slips state your bank name and bank account number but you have not provided

any evidence of bank statements showing how the salary was deposited. The pay slips

show an employer provident fund amount, but you have not provided any evidence of

this documentation. They state your designation as an Analyst but as a form of evidence

are limited because it does not describe your duties and skills involved on a daily basis.

Therefore I place little weight on them as a form evidence and I cannot be satisfied you were

engaged in a skilled occupation for remuneration.

The last form of evidence you have provided are Form No. 16 income tax documents

from 1 April 2009 to 31 March 2017. The dates of employment relevant to our purposes

are between June 2014 and 15 February 2018. I note you have submitted evidence of

income tax documents that cover this employment period. The income tax documents

state the names and addresses of both employer and employee. They also specifically

state the employment date periods and tax deposited. However as forms of evidence they

are limited in details. They do not state your occupation, hours worked and a description

of your employment duties. I place some weight on income tax documents as a form of

remuneration. However, they cannot verify whether you were engaged in a skilled occupation

for remuneration.

On the basis of the information that was provided with the application, I am not satisfied that

you were employed by “Employer name” Limited during the period claimed.

With regard to the Skills Assessment dated 14 December 2017, provision of a Skills

Assessment is not in itself sufficient to demonstrate employment experience. Whilst the skills

assessing authority has stated in their assessment you meet the minimum requirements for

the occupation of Analyst Programmer, they also state the Department retains discretion

in regards to awarding points for the skilled migration points test. The onus is on you to

demonstrate with supporting evidence that you meet the requirements for the award of

points under this criterion. Therefore whilst I place some weight on this document, the Skills

Assessment in itself does not satisfy this criterion.

You have not provided sufficient verifiable third party evidence that indicates you were

working cumulatively for 3 years of overseas employment in the last 10 years. You have

also not sufficiently demonstrated with evidence how you were engaged in an occupation

for remuneration for at least 20 hours per week. I place little weight collectively on the

appointment letter, pay slips and tax documents provided as they are either incomplete,

inconsistent or insufficient evidence to verify the employment claims.

Following an assessment of your overseas skilled employment experience, I am not satisfied

that you were employed in your nominated skilled occupation, or a closely related skilled

occupation. Based on this assessment, no points were awarded under this criterion.






KVK said:


> I wonder why is nobody talking about it? Did any reason given for visa refusal?


----------



## rahulpop1

OMG. That is some detailed and serious analysis by CO.


internationalcanuck said:


> From a whatsapp group I'm a part of, this is what was given (I have blocked out company names to avoid possibly identifying the applicant):
> 
> The task of determining your employment claims rests solely with the decision maker from
> 
> this Department based on the evidence of employment provided.
> 
> In the visa application you stated ‘Yes’ to the question ‘Has the applicant been employed
> 
> overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level
> 
> immediately before lodging this application?’. Under duration of employment you stated ‘3
> 
> years in the past 10 years’.
> 
> To be awarded points for employment, I must be satisfied that you were employed outside
> 
> Australia in the nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation.
> 
> Employed is defined in regulation 2.26AC(6) to mean ‘engaged in an occupation for
> 
> remuneration for at least 20 hours a week’.
> 
> You were invited to apply for this visa on 15 February 2018. The relevant timeframe for
> 
> the purposes of determining whether you satisfy the employment requirement is from June
> 
> 2014 to your visa invitation date 15 February 2018. This is because your skills assessment
> 
> letter dated 14 December 2017 and issued from Australian Computer Society states: “The
> 
> following employment after May 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.” Any
> 
> employment prior to this period has not been considered. This is because your employment
> 
> with “Employer name” Solutions Pvt Ltd and and “Employer name” Solutions
> 
> Private Ltd was not deemed by the Australian Computer Society to equate to work at an
> 
> appropriately skilled level relevant to your nominated occupation of Analyst Programmer.
> 
> Based on the evidence provided with the application, the employment claimed during the
> 
> relevant period was as follows:
> 
> Position: Analyst
> 
> Employer name: “Employer name” Private Limited
> 
> Country: ###
> 
> Date from: 01 June 2014
> 
> As evidence of employment with “Employer name” Limited you have provided an
> 
> appointment letter dated 1 December 2011. This appointment letter states your personal
> 
> details; job title; terms and conditions of employment; and your salary grade. I acknowledge
> 
> it does contain your signature accepting the offer and thus the commencement of your
> 
> employment as a Senior Associate (Level 1) with “Employer name” Limited and your salary
> 
> breakdown. As a form of evidence it falls outside the threshold dates of employment that is
> 
> relevant to our purposes between June 2014 and 15 February 2018. Therefore I place no
> 
> weight on it as a form of evidence.
> 
> The second form of evidence you have provided are “Employer name” Limited pay slips
> 
> from April 2013 to February 2018. The dates of employment relevant to our purposes are
> 
> between June 2014 and 15 February 2018. I note you have submitted evidence of pay slips
> 
> that cover this employment period. As a source of evidence they are easily obtainable which
> 
> include details that either cannot be verified and claims that you have failed to corroborate.
> 
> Your pay slips state your bank name and bank account number but you have not provided
> 
> any evidence of bank statements showing how the salary was deposited. The pay slips
> 
> show an employer provident fund amount, but you have not provided any evidence of
> 
> this documentation. They state your designation as an Analyst but as a form of evidence
> 
> are limited because it does not describe your duties and skills involved on a daily basis.
> 
> Therefore I place little weight on them as a form evidence and I cannot be satisfied you were
> 
> engaged in a skilled occupation for remuneration.
> 
> The last form of evidence you have provided are Form No. 16 income tax documents
> 
> from 1 April 2009 to 31 March 2017. The dates of employment relevant to our purposes
> 
> are between June 2014 and 15 February 2018. I note you have submitted evidence of
> 
> income tax documents that cover this employment period. The income tax documents
> 
> state the names and addresses of both employer and employee. They also specifically
> 
> state the employment date periods and tax deposited. However as forms of evidence they
> 
> are limited in details. They do not state your occupation, hours worked and a description
> 
> of your employment duties. I place some weight on income tax documents as a form of
> 
> remuneration. However, they cannot verify whether you were engaged in a skilled occupation
> 
> for remuneration.
> 
> On the basis of the information that was provided with the application, I am not satisfied that
> 
> you were employed by “Employer name” Limited during the period claimed.
> 
> With regard to the Skills Assessment dated 14 December 2017, provision of a Skills
> 
> Assessment is not in itself sufficient to demonstrate employment experience. Whilst the skills
> 
> assessing authority has stated in their assessment you meet the minimum requirements for
> 
> the occupation of Analyst Programmer, they also state the Department retains discretion
> 
> in regards to awarding points for the skilled migration points test. The onus is on you to
> 
> demonstrate with supporting evidence that you meet the requirements for the award of
> 
> points under this criterion. Therefore whilst I place some weight on this document, the Skills
> 
> Assessment in itself does not satisfy this criterion.
> 
> You have not provided sufficient verifiable third party evidence that indicates you were
> 
> working cumulatively for 3 years of overseas employment in the last 10 years. You have
> 
> also not sufficiently demonstrated with evidence how you were engaged in an occupation
> 
> for remuneration for at least 20 hours per week. I place little weight collectively on the
> 
> appointment letter, pay slips and tax documents provided as they are either incomplete,
> 
> inconsistent or insufficient evidence to verify the employment claims.
> 
> Following an assessment of your overseas skilled employment experience, I am not satisfied
> 
> that you were employed in your nominated skilled occupation, or a closely related skilled
> 
> occupation. Based on this assessment, no points were awarded under this criterion.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## p4karthikeyan

So, it looks like all he was missing was 

1) Bank statements to prove the payslip credit 

AND

2) a company reference letter detailing out roles and responsibilities?


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

rahulpop1 said:


> OMG. That is some detailed and serious analysis by CO.
> 
> 
> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a whatsapp group I'm a part of, this is what was given (I have blocked out company names to avoid possibly identifying the applicant):
> 
> The task of determining your employment claims rests solely with the decision maker from
> 
> this Department based on the evidence of employment provided.
> 
> In the visa application you stated ‘Yes’ to the question ‘Has the applicant been employed
> 
> overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level
> 
> immediately before lodging this application?’. Under duration of employment you stated ‘3
> 
> years in the past 10 years’.
> 
> To be awarded points for employment, I must be satisfied that you were employed outside
> 
> Australia in the nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation.
> 
> Employed is defined in regulation 2.26AC(6) to mean ‘engaged in an occupation for
> 
> remuneration for at least 20 hours a week’.
> 
> You were invited to apply for this visa on 15 February 2018. The relevant timeframe for
> 
> the purposes of determining whether you satisfy the employment requirement is from June
> 
> 2014 to your visa invitation date 15 February 2018. This is because your skills assessment
> 
> letter dated 14 December 2017 and issued from Australian Computer Society states: “The
> 
> following employment after May 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.” Any
> 
> employment prior to this period has not been considered. This is because your employment
> 
> with “Employer name” Solutions Pvt Ltd and and “Employer name” Solutions
> 
> Private Ltd was not deemed by the Australian Computer Society to equate to work at an
> 
> appropriately skilled level relevant to your nominated occupation of Analyst Programmer.
> 
> Based on the evidence provided with the application, the employment claimed during the
> 
> relevant period was as follows:
> 
> Position: Analyst
> 
> Employer name: “Employer name” Private Limited
> 
> Country: ###
> 
> Date from: 01 June 2014
> 
> As evidence of employment with “Employer name” Limited you have provided an
> 
> appointment letter dated 1 December 2011. This appointment letter states your personal
> 
> details; job title; terms and conditions of employment; and your salary grade. I acknowledge
> 
> it does contain your signature accepting the offer and thus the commencement of your
> 
> employment as a Senior Associate (Level 1) with “Employer name” Limited and your salary
> 
> breakdown. As a form of evidence it falls outside the threshold dates of employment that is
> 
> relevant to our purposes between June 2014 and 15 February 2018. Therefore I place no
> 
> weight on it as a form of evidence.
> 
> The second form of evidence you have provided are “Employer name” Limited pay slips
> 
> from April 2013 to February 2018. The dates of employment relevant to our purposes are
> 
> between June 2014 and 15 February 2018. I note you have submitted evidence of pay slips
> 
> that cover this employment period. As a source of evidence they are easily obtainable which
> 
> include details that either cannot be verified and claims that you have failed to corroborate.
> 
> Your pay slips state your bank name and bank account number but you have not provided
> 
> any evidence of bank statements showing how the salary was deposited. The pay slips
> 
> show an employer provident fund amount, but you have not provided any evidence of
> 
> this documentation. They state your designation as an Analyst but as a form of evidence
> 
> are limited because it does not describe your duties and skills involved on a daily basis.
> 
> Therefore I place little weight on them as a form evidence and I cannot be satisfied you were
> 
> engaged in a skilled occupation for remuneration.
> 
> The last form of evidence you have provided are Form No. 16 income tax documents
> 
> from 1 April 2009 to 31 March 2017. The dates of employment relevant to our purposes
> 
> are between June 2014 and 15 February 2018. I note you have submitted evidence of
> 
> income tax documents that cover this employment period. The income tax documents
> 
> state the names and addresses of both employer and employee. They also specifically
> 
> state the employment date periods and tax deposited. However as forms of evidence they
> 
> are limited in details. They do not state your occupation, hours worked and a description
> 
> of your employment duties. I place some weight on income tax documents as a form of
> 
> remuneration. However, they cannot verify whether you were engaged in a skilled occupation
> 
> for remuneration.
> 
> On the basis of the information that was provided with the application, I am not satisfied that
> 
> you were employed by “Employer name” Limited during the period claimed.
> 
> With regard to the Skills Assessment dated 14 December 2017, provision of a Skills
> 
> Assessment is not in itself sufficient to demonstrate employment experience. Whilst the skills
> 
> assessing authority has stated in their assessment you meet the minimum requirements for
> 
> the occupation of Analyst Programmer, they also state the Department retains discretion
> 
> in regards to awarding points for the skilled migration points test. The onus is on you to
> 
> demonstrate with supporting evidence that you meet the requirements for the award of
> 
> points under this criterion. Therefore whilst I place some weight on this document, the Skills
> 
> Assessment in itself does not satisfy this criterion.
> 
> You have not provided sufficient verifiable third party evidence that indicates you were
> 
> working cumulatively for 3 years of overseas employment in the last 10 years. You have
> 
> also not sufficiently demonstrated with evidence how you were engaged in an occupation
> 
> for remuneration for at least 20 hours per week. I place little weight collectively on the
> 
> appointment letter, pay slips and tax documents provided as they are either incomplete,
> 
> inconsistent or insufficient evidence to verify the employment claims.
> 
> Following an assessment of your overseas skilled employment experience, I am not satisfied
> 
> that you were employed in your nominated skilled occupation, or a closely related skilled
> 
> occupation. Based on this assessment, no points were awarded under this criterion.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 actual decision was 18 pages long. This sheds some light on their working...main reason was that RnR letter was not given plus no bank statements. So 5 points claimed for experience were refuted


----------



## ankititp

shekar.ym said:


> Was it a direct grant ??
> 
> If you have sometime and patience, can you list of documents you submitted ??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes,i think it was DG.

and i had given all documents to minute details to my agent .and he uploaded those which he feel fine. 
basically try to give as much as details/Doc while uploading doc .


----------



## p4karthikeyan

My payslips also don't mention about total hours worked, it says how many days I worked in each month but not hours. Is it a problem? However, I do have a reference letter on company letter head and bank statements matching the payslip salary credits..


----------



## internationalcanuck

I'm surprised ACS accepted the documentation, without further queries. ACS saying "it's the discretion of the immigration department for the final decision", while true, should not be a cop out from them doing their job as the initial assessor.

I had queries from Engineers Australia on my Australian work experience, despite it being better documented than this.




Yasirrafiq786 said:


> actual decision was 18 pages long. This sheds some light on their working...main reason was that RnR letter was not given plus no bank statements. So 5 points claimed for experience were refuted


----------



## internationalcanuck

But yet ACS accepted his documentation as adequate for saying he met the relevent skills.

I wonder if the applicant didn't upload all of the documents in their visa application that they submitted to ACS?



p4karthikeyan said:


> So, it looks like all he was missing was
> 
> 1) Bank statements to prove the payslip credit
> 
> AND
> 
> 2) a company reference letter detailing out roles and responsibilities?


----------



## bha517

*Salary slips*

Guys

For salary slips, my company is providing a consolidated salary slip for the entire year i.e. salaries for each month in a column side by side in just one page. OR they also have option to generate one per each month.

Now, I am claiming points since 2007 and I can provide each and every month salary slip since then (advantage of sticking with one company I guess  ). Please suggest if the consolidated one is better or 1 per each quarter is better?

Also, for Tax returns is ITR V for each year enough or should be provide both ITR V and Form 16 as well?

Thanks


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

internationalcanuck said:


> I'm surprised ACS accepted the documentation, without further queries. ACS saying "it's the discretion of the immigration department for the final decision", while true, should not be a cop out from them doing their job as the initial assessor.
> 
> I had queries from Engineers Australia on my Australian work experience, despite it being better documented than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actual decision was 18 pages long. This sheds some light on their working...main reason was that RnR letter was not given plus no bank statements. So 5 points claimed for experience were refuted
Click to expand...

acs is only in advisory role. Working methodology and mindset of acs and DHA is very different due to nature of their work. It's like the difference between investigation of university and police...so they tend to think differently...final say is of DHA...but applicant has option to go-to AAT ...i think case will be reopened


----------



## internationalcanuck

I understand that the final decision rests with DHA, there is no question.
But this is such poor documentation, what is the point of ACS reviewing and accepting this? Sounds like they are just taking the applicant's money and not taking their advisory role seriously, considering how much more documentation most other people seem to be supplying to ACS.

As I said, Engineer's Australia in my case seemed to take their role much more seriously and initially not counting my Australian work experience, until I provided sufficient secondary/3rd party documentation. 



Yasirrafiq786 said:


> acs is only in advisory role. Working methodology and mindset of acs and DHA is very different due to nature of their work. It's like the difference between investigation of university and police...so they tend to think differently...final say is of DHA...but applicant has option to go-to AAT ...i think case will be reopened


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

internationalcanuck said:


> I understand that the final decision rests with DHA, there is no question.
> But this is such poor documentation, what is the point of ACS reviewing and accepting this? Sounds like they are just taking the applicant's money and not taking their advisory role seriously, considering how much more documentation most other people seem to be supplying to ACS.
> 
> As I said, Engineer's Australia in my case seemed to take their role much more seriously and initially not counting my Australian work experience, until I provided sufficient secondary/3rd party documentation.
> 
> 
> 
> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> acs is only in advisory role. Working methodology and mindset of acs and DHA is very different due to nature of their work. It's like the difference between investigation of university and police...so they tend to think differently...final say is of DHA...but applicant has option to go-to AAT ...i think case will be reopened
Click to expand...

 at the end it boils down to the person who is making decision, had it been someone less stringent he might have given just a co contact....it's just bad luck I guess


----------



## internationalcanuck

I provided salary slips only 1 per year for one employer, but provided bank statements showing showing regular deposits, plus superannuation statements and tax documents as secondary statements. This satisfied Engineer's Australia, and my first CO contact from DHA hasn't asked for more evidence.

However, I'd err on the more salary slips the better. Many people have submitted 1 per quarter, and seems to be sufficient. Perhaps print out the consolidated one, but then do 1 per quarter as well, as maybe more information is provided on the monthly salary slip? 



bha517 said:


> Guys
> 
> For salary slips, my company is providing a consolidated salary slip for the entire year i.e. salaries for each month in a column side by side in just one page. OR they also have option to generate one per each month.
> 
> Now, I am claiming points since 2007 and I can provide each and every month salary slip since then (advantage of sticking with one company I guess  ). Please suggest if the consolidated one is better or 1 per each quarter is better?
> 
> Also, for Tax returns is ITR V for each year enough or should be provide both ITR V and Form 16 as well?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## internationalcanuck

DHA has said they are becoming more stringent.



Yasirrafiq786 said:


> at the end it boils down to the person who is making decision, had it been someone less stringent he might have given just a co contact....it's just bad luck I guess


----------



## TheBull

internationalcanuck said:


> I understand that the final decision rests with DHA, there is no question.
> But this is such poor documentation, what is the point of ACS reviewing and accepting this? Sounds like they are just taking the applicant's money and not taking their advisory role seriously, considering how much more documentation most other people seem to be supplying to ACS.
> 
> As I said, Engineer's Australia in my case seemed to take their role much more seriously and initially not counting my Australian work experience, until I provided sufficient secondary/3rd party documentation.


True. I can't get it how the applicant get positive assessment from ACS without R&R which is the primary requirement to claim points for the selected ANZSCO. 

There are cases where ACS has advised applicants to apply with new ANZSCO code if R&R doesn't meet the criteria. 

Those who are yet to apply do not make such mistake. As seniors have said many times in this forum R&R, PF Statements, Bank Statements, Tax Documents, Pay Slips, all these together make the concrete case.


----------



## SnowyWinter

This rejection case doesn't make much sense since people have made bigger blunders and still have gone through. It could have been a CO contact or NJL. I think there may be more to the case than we know and there may be other reasons which were not discussed or highlighted specifically.


----------



## internationalcanuck

It is a big blunder though.
He said he was employed at 2 companies prior to June 2014, which ACS didn't count as sufficient.
Then for employment starting June 1st 2014, he submitted an appointment letter dated Dec 2011. 2011!
It doesn't make sense. That would be a big red flag.




SnowyWinter said:


> This rejection case doesn't make much sense since people have made bigger blunders and still have gone through. It could have been a CO contact or NJL. I think there may be more to the case than we know and there may be other reasons which were not discussed or highlighted specifically.


----------



## SnowyWinter

internationalcanuck said:


> It is a big blunder though.
> He said he was employed at 2 companies prior to June 2014, which ACS didn't count as sufficient.
> Then for employment starting June 1st 2014, he submitted an appointment letter dated Dec 2011. 2011!
> It doesn't make sense. That would be a big red flag.


Look, he may have forgotten to upload the RnR letter. For example suppose you are uploadimg documents and forget uploading that letter or maybe you think you uploaded that document but by mistake uploaded something else while the title showed RnR letter. Or, the agent forget to upload or mistakenly uploaded something else thinking it was the RnR letter. We cannot see previously uploaded docs in the system anyways. The possibilities are endless. 

Coming back to the point, either there is more than meets the eye or if his case is genuine then I think it would be a successful appeal if there is any such mechanism. My personal hunch is that there must have been somethingin his case which made CO use this route and cite this .


----------



## zx12Han

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> actual decision was 18 pages long. This sheds some light on their working...main reason was that RnR letter was not given plus no bank statements. So 5 points claimed for experience were refuted


This is good info. Thanks for sharing. Marking this for future reference.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I'm finding out from the whatsapp group, apparently the applicant had an agent.
If that's the case, I'd be surprised an agent would be so sloppy with the uploading, if it was a simple case as that. 

You said "We cannot see previously uploaded docs in the system anyways." - while we cannot see his immiaccount. The applicant should be able to and see all the previously uploaded documents. 

I agree, we may not have all the information. If it's his agent's fault, I hope his agent takes on the cost of filing the appeal.
But based on the information the CO had, after thinking about it, I can see why the CO would reject it. It's not the CO's job to infer or make guesses. There's enough holes to raise serious questions as the timelines don't make sense based on the documents supplied.



SnowyWinter said:


> Look, he may have forgotten to upload the RnR letter. For example suppose you are uploadimg documents and forget uploading that letter or maybe you think you uploaded that document but by mistake uploaded something else while the title showed RnR letter. Or, the agent forget to upload or mistakenly uploaded something else thinking it was the RnR letter. We cannot see previously uploaded docs in the system anyways. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> Coming back to the point, either there is more than meets the eye or if his case is genuine then I think it would be a successful appeal if there is any such mechanism. My personal hunch is that there must have been somethingin his case which made CO use this route and cite this .


----------



## SnowyWinter

internationalcanuck said:


> I'm finding out from the whatsapp group, apparently the applicant had an agent.
> If that's the case, I'd be surprised an agent would be so sloppy with the uploading, if it was a simple case as that.
> 
> You said "We cannot see previously uploaded docs in the system anyways." - while we cannot see his immiaccount. The applicant should be able to and see all the previously uploaded documents.
> 
> I agree, we may not have all the information. If it's his agent's fault, I hope his agent takes on the cost of filing the appeal.
> But based on the information the CO had, after thinking about it, I can see why the CO would reject it. It's not the CO's job to infer or make guesses. There's enough holes to raise serious questions as the timelines don't make sense based on the documents supplied.


Brother, there is NO way in hell that ACS assessed this guy as having skilled employment WITHOUT an RnR letter. They are happy to deduct years despite having complete documentation, let alone issuing an assessment without RnR letter.

Regarding my comment on previously uploaded documents, one can just see titles of previously uploaded documents, not the documents themselves. Anyways, I guess it's a stressful news making us all nervous


----------



## internationalcanuck

Agent or applicant, if it's a legitimate paperwork mistake and not fraud, it shows the risk of not being organized. Better to take the documentation process slowly, an extra couple of days checking over everything won't hurt your application. 

If he has a legitimate case, who knows how long an appeal will take 



SnowyWinter said:


> Brother, there is NO way in hell that ACS assessed this guy as having skilled employment WITHOUT an RnR letter. They are happy to deduct years despite having complete documentation, let alone issuing an assessment without RnR letter.
> 
> Regarding my comment on previously uploaded documents, one can just see titles of previously uploaded documents, not the documents themselves. Anyways, I guess it's a stressful news making us all nervous


----------



## bjg26

internationalcanuck said:


> I understand that the final decision rests with DHA, there is no question.
> But this is such poor documentation, what is the point of ACS reviewing and accepting this? Sounds like they are just taking the applicant's money and not taking their advisory role seriously, considering how much more documentation most other people seem to be supplying to ACS.
> 
> As I said, Engineer's Australia in my case seemed to take their role much more seriously and initially not counting my Australian work experience, until I provided sufficient secondary/3rd party documentation.
> 
> 
> 
> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> acs is only in advisory role. Working methodology and mindset of acs and DHA is very different due to nature of their work. It's like the difference between investigation of university and police...so they tend to think differently...final say is of DHA...but applicant has option to go-to AAT ...i think case will be reopened
Click to expand...

I agree to this, EA is quite strict with their requirements


----------



## bha517

*partner points*

Hi Guys

I have claimed 5 partner points for my partner who has been positively assessed by ACS for 261313.

Her experience is from 2007 until 2017. From 2007 until 2011 with ABC company and from 2011 till 2017 with XYZ company. I have all her payslips, bank statements, tax certificates etc from XYZ company. But there are no payslips(except one i guess), no bank statements (account is closed), no tax certificates (except for 1 year) from ABC company. I have her Job offer letter, experience letter with role and responsibilities in detail for ABC company though. Both the companies are top MNCs in India. 

Since this is only for partner points, can I just submit all the details for XYZ company which is almost 7 years of experience while for ABC just submit whatever I can? Is this sufficient?

Thanks
Bha


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Actually applicant didn't want the company to know that he is going for immigration so didn't gave RnR letter....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

internationalcanuck said:


> From a whatsapp group I'm a part of, this is what was given (I have blocked out company names to avoid possibly identifying the applicant):
> 
> -snip-


Thanks for sharing this mate, it's a gold mine.

Unfortunate for the applicant in question but I'm hard pressed to see how a NJL would have helped.


----------



## Lovegill

Hi experts, do we need to upload passport size photograph for 189 visa application. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## internationalcanuck

There's stuff that doesn't make sense in the application how they managed to convince ACS (ACS was not my skills assessment authority, I'm just going by logic, and the amount of documentation that other forum users have said they have given ACS).

And the fact that it doesn't make sense, makes sense of why it was rejected.



Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Actually applicant didn't want the company to know that he is going for immigration so didn't gave RnR letter....


----------



## rahulpop1

Lovegill said:


> Hi experts, do we need to upload passport size photograph for 189 visa application.
> Thanks in advance.




Not required.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## funkyninja

Lodged: 12 July 2018
Application status: Received

My FBI PCC is about to expire in September. Would the case officer ask for a fresh one even if I haven't been back to the States since I left? Am asking because FBI PCC takes such a long time to process and costs quite a bit..

Has anyone had any similar experiences?


----------



## wrecker

FBI PCC doesnt take a long time anymore. It takes around 5-7 days if you go the online route. 

If I were you, I would get a new FBI PCC and wait to see if the CO asks for it before uploading since, there are quite few people who have not been asked for FBI PCC even though it has expired.


----------



## KVK

internationalcanuck said:


> There's stuff that doesn't make sense in the application how they managed to convince ACS (ACS was not my skills assessment authority, I'm just going by logic, and the amount of documentation that other forum users have said they have given ACS).
> 
> And the fact that it doesn't make sense, makes sense of why it was rejected.


Guys, 

Based on this I am little bit worried, I have applied in Jan-18, I have uploaded only one payslip per company (because I dont have more payslips), I did not upload bank statements, but I have uploaded 26 AS document. Will it be a good idea to upload bank statements now? Seniors please advice.

Also the other thing is EA did not count 3 years of experience from total 11 years of experience, but in my lodgement I did not say not to consider it? how to do that now if I wanted to do it.


----------



## internationalcanuck

KVK said:


> Guys,
> 
> Based on this I am little bit worried, I have applied in Jan-18, I have uploaded only one payslip per company (because I dont have more payslips), I did not upload bank statements, but I have uploaded 26 AS document. Will it be a good idea to upload bank statements now? Seniors please advice.


Did you submit bank statements to EA? It won't harm your application by providing bankstatements and highlight your direct salary deposits from your employer. Hopefully they say your employer's name.
I'd be submitting all documents that you provided to EA.

I don't know what 26AS document is. I'll defer to someone else.



KVK said:


> Also the other thing is EA did not count 3 years of experience from total 11 years of experience, but in my lodgement I did not say not to consider it? how to do that now if I wanted to do it.


You've counted all 11 years in your visa lodgement, but EA only acknowledged 8?
When you fill out your online application there is a checkbox beside the employment if it is to be considered as part of the skills assessment points, you should have clicked "no" for the for the employer for the 3 years that EA did not count.

You should only be claiming points for the employment years that EA says are relevant employment.


----------



## KVK

internationalcanuck said:


> Did you submit bank statements to EA? It won't harm your application by providing bankstatements and highlight your direct salary deposits from your employer. Hopefully they say your employer's name.
> I'd be submitting all documents that you provided to EA.
> 
> I don't know what 26AS document is. I'll defer to someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've counted all 11 years in your visa lodgement, but EA only acknowledged 8?
> When you fill out your online application there is a checkbox beside the employment if it is to be considered as part of the skills assessment points, you should have clicked "no" for the for the employer for the 3 years that EA did not count.
> 
> You should only be claiming points for the employment years that EA says are relevant employment.



Thanks for the reply, form 26 AS is a tax document issued by government of India. EA accepts it as a third party evidence (it doesn't consider form 16 or ITR as a third party evidence), so while filling out my application, I innocently uploaded the same document considering it a third party evidence. So if i concur your statement, you are basically saying it will be ok to upload my bank statements after 8 months of lodgement, is that right?

Ok so it is somewhat tricky. Lets say I spent initial 5 years in a company and EA consider 2 years out of 5, so how to tackle this. I will leave it untouched since it is almost 8 months of lodgement and wait if CO has some query.


----------



## darivap

KVK said:


> Thanks for the reply, form 26 AS is a tax document issued by government of India. EA accepts it as a third party evidence (it doesn't consider form 16 or ITR as a third party evidence), so while filling out my application, I innocently uploaded the same document considering it a third party evidence. So if i concur your statement, you are basically saying it will be ok to upload my bank statements after 8 months of lodgement, is that right?
> 
> Ok so it is somewhat tricky. Lets say I spent initial 5 years in a company and EA consider 2 years out of 5, so how to tackle this. I will leave it untouched since it is almost 8 months of lodgement and wait if CO has some query.


If RnR on company letterhead explains clearly the start and end dates supplemented with 26AS/W2, then I think you will be good.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

You said you have 11 years of experience, but you can only claim for a maximum of last 10 previous consecutive years. You said they recognized 8 of them. You are still in the 8-10 years experience band and your points do not change. The issue is whether the Case Officer will recognize your documents, despite EA recognizing them. Which is what we all face.

The examples from the whatsapp conversation was a variety of inconsistencies, and lack of both solid primary and 3rd party documentation.
You submitted letters from your employers detailing your roles and responsibilites, hours and salary?

Upload everything you submitted to EA, and sure do the bank statements as well. It cannot harm. Upload date does not matter.



KVK said:


> Thanks for the reply, form 26 AS is a tax document issued by government of India. EA accepts it as a third party evidence (it doesn't consider form 16 or ITR as a third party evidence), so while filling out my application, I innocently uploaded the same document considering it a third party evidence. So if i concur your statement, you are basically saying it will be ok to upload my bank statements after 8 months of lodgement, is that right?
> 
> Ok so it is somewhat tricky. Lets say I spent initial 5 years in a company and EA consider 2 years out of 5, so how to tackle this. I will leave it untouched since it is almost 8 months of lodgement and wait if CO has some query.


----------



## KVK

internationalcanuck said:


> You said you have 11 years of experience, but you can only claim for a maximum of last 10 previous consecutive years. You said they recognized 8 of them. You are still in the 8-10 years experience band and your points do not change. The issue is whether the Case Officer will recognize your documents, despite EA recognizing them. Which is what we all face.
> 
> The examples from the whatsapp conversation was a variety of inconsistencies, and lack of both solid primary and 3rd party documentation.
> You submitted letters from your employers detailing your roles and responsibilites, hours and salary?
> 
> Upload everything you submitted to EA, and sure do the bank statements as well. It cannot harm. Upload date does not matter.


Sure I will take your advice and upload the bank statements as well.


----------



## nishkul

Dear Members, 

The 189 visa that we will receive is an Electronic Copy -PDF reflecting the Grant . Do Aust provide Stamped Visa on Passport OR this Electronic copy will suffice the requirement ?


Thank you.


----------



## internationalcanuck

The query was a lack of confirmation of the roles and responsibilities from 2014-2018, because they provided an engagement letter from 2011 to claim for 2014-2018, while it looks like they were employed with different companies between 2011-2014.
They provided salaries slips, but not bank statements to confirm that the salary was actually paid to them.




KVK said:


> Sure I will take your advice and upload the bank statements as well.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nishkul said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> The 189 visa that we will receive is an Electronic Copy -PDF reflecting the Grant . Do Aust provide Stamped Visa on Passport OR this Electronic copy will suffice the requirement ?
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Electronic copy, AFAIK it isn't stamped in travel documents.


----------



## lagxen

Omg all of this employment reference requirements make me so nervous. I'm currently working in Australia in nominated occupation but still less than a year, therefore I didn't provide any employment proof since I'm not claiming any points. 

Do you think I should? I did stated that I work though in the form 80 and application form

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

My application shows my current employment, its not being claimed for experience (there should be a check box for this in the online application in your immiaccount). So it's not required to provide any evidence. The most evidence I provided was my CV that listed all of my employment history.
They will only want verification of employment that is counting towards your skills assessment points.





lagxen said:


> Omg all of this employment reference requirements make me so nervous. I'm currently working in Australia in nominated occupation but still less than a year, therefore I didn't provide any employment proof since I'm not claiming any points.
> 
> Do you think I should? I did stated that I work though in the form 80 and application form
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lagxen

Thank you for your reply. I double triple checked that I uncheck the "are claiming points from this employment". I did have a reference from my employer but it doesn't have the required information that specify in DHA website, so I decided to not upload it. CV is a good idea though, I'll provide that. Thank you.

All the best 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrman83

wrecker said:


> FBI PCC doesnt take a long time anymore. It takes around 5-7 days if you go the online route.
> 
> If I were you, I would get a new FBI PCC and wait to see if the CO asks for it before uploading since, there are quite few people who have not been asked for FBI PCC even though it has expired.




Concur with @wrecker. Check out https://www.edo.cjis.gov/#/ 
I received my FBI PCC in 3 days of submitting my fingerprints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

The CV from my understanding is more for your evidence of Character I believe. But every bit helps so the CO can get a clear picture of who you are and your life.



lagxen said:


> Thank you for your reply. I double triple checked that I uncheck the "are claiming points from this employment". I did have a reference from my employer but it doesn't have the required information that specify in DHA website, so I decided to not upload it. CV is a good idea though, I'll provide that. Thank you.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lagxen

internationalcanuck said:


> The CV from my understanding is more for your evidence of Character I believe. But every bit helps so the CO can get a clear picture of who you are and your life.


So you said. You would upload CV into evidence of character section rather than evidence of employment? I agree though

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes, that's what it shows under the 189 documents checklist
Under Character documents -> additional documents, if applicable.

It recommends these to reduce processing times.



lagxen said:


> So you said. You would upload CV into evidence of character section rather than evidence of employment? I agree though
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

rahulpop1 said:


> Not required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But we did   PURA family ka 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanaya12

*Visa granted 189*

With many thanks to almighty god we have received the golden mail today. Its only and only god's grace we received our direct grant today. This group has been motivation to me in this journey of pr 189. All those waiting, please trust god and keep praying you will receive your grants soon.
EOI filed: 24th March, 2018
Invitation received: 4th April, 2018
Lodgement date:10th April, 2018


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12

Hello Experts,

I request your suggestion on my below query -

Just now I got an email that my EOI got updated and I see that my experience points got increased. In my ACS, my experience is counted from 1st Aug 2010 and when I lodged EOI (189) it counted 10 points and now it is 15 points.
Does that mean that EOI has automatically detected my experience and counted points accordingly ? Please suggest as now my date of effect has also changed to 17th Aug.

Is this the standard way of modifying the Points ?

Regards


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Shanaya12 said:


> With many thanks to almighty god we have received the golden mail today. Its only and only god's grace we received our direct grant today. This group has been motivation to me in this journey of pr 189. All those waiting, please trust god and keep praying you will receive your grants soon.
> EOI filed: 24th March, 2018
> Invitation received: 4th April, 2018
> Lodgement date:10th April, 2018


Congratulations..


----------



## expat_user_25

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I request your suggestion on my below query -
> 
> Just now I got an email that my EOI got updated and I see that my experience points got increased. In my ACS, my experience is counted from 1st Aug 2010 and when I lodged EOI (189) it counted 10 points and now it is 15 points.
> Does that mean that EOI has automatically detected my experience and counted points accordingly ? Please suggest as now my date of effect has also changed to 17th Aug.
> 
> Is this the standard way of modifying the Points ?
> 
> Regards




Yes, this is correct and expected. Skillselect is smart enough to update the points (increase or decrease) based on the data provided by you.
Since you completed 8 years of ACS approved work experience (relevant), you got 5 more points for that.
Same thing happened with my application under 190. The points changed from 80 to 85 with increase in work experience, even though my application was under withdrawn/suspended state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

internationalcanuck said:


> Yes, that's what it shows under the 189 documents checklist
> Under Character documents -> additional documents, if applicable.
> 
> It recommends these to reduce processing times.


I remember "resume" was in the employment tab. That's where I uploaded my C.V


----------



## kevin21

rrman83 said:


> Concur with @wrecker. Check out https://www.edo.cjis.gov/#/
> I received my FBI PCC in 3 days of submitting my fingerprints.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, got mine from FBI in 3-4 days.


----------



## kevin21

TheBull said:


> True. I can't get it how the applicant get positive assessment from ACS without R&R which is the primary requirement to claim points for the selected ANZSCO.
> 
> There are cases where ACS has advised applicants to apply with new ANZSCO code if R&R doesn't meet the criteria.
> 
> Those who are yet to apply do not make such mistake. As seniors have said many times in this forum R&R, PF Statements, Bank Statements, Tax Documents, Pay Slips, all these together make the concrete case.


Guys, I have see cases where ACS made mistake too. One recent one is where ACS didn't deduct any years from experience and DHA rejected the application for claiming wrong experience.


----------



## ihaleem9

While lodging the visa, I am filling details for Medicals. My wife is pregnant but is in early stages so is due in April 2019. There is the below question:

Do you intend to give birth in Australia?

Should I enter Yes or No? We do intend to give birth in Australia. Is it a negative if I say yes? What are the pros and cons?

Also, is this the right forum topic?


----------



## rahulshyam79

While filling visa application form there is a question about mentioning all non-migrating members of the family unit. 
Since me , my wife and kids are part of migrating members, I don’t think I should put any details in this section, even though definition of family unit is wider. Am I correct?

Regards 
Rahul



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134

rahulshyam79 said:


> While filling visa application form there is a question about mentioning all non-migrating members of the family unit.
> Since me , my wife and kids are part of migrating members, I don’t think I should put any details in this section, even though definition of family unit is wider. Am I correct?
> 
> Regards
> Rahul
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Parents and siblings must not be included in family unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79

malik.afnan134 said:


> Parents and siblings must not be included in family unit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ok thanks, so only if spouse or kids are not migrating, then they should be mentioned here , correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

rahulshyam79 said:


> Ok thanks, so only if spouse or kids are not migrating, then they should be mentioned here , correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct.


----------



## rahulshyam79

luvjd said:


> Correct.




Great thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kevin21 said:


> Guys, I have see cases where ACS made mistake too. One recent one is where ACS didn't deduct any years from experience and DHA rejected the application for claiming wrong experience.


Do you have a source?

We have seen DHA rejecting applications for not being able to corroborate skilled employment deemed so by skills assessing authorities (e.g. lack of third party evidence) - but have not come across a case whereby ACS chose not to deduct experience and DHA thought they ought to have and hence rejected the application.


----------



## Sd1982

internationalcanuck said:


> From a whatsapp group I'm a part of, this is what was given (I have blocked out company names to avoid possibly identifying the applicant):
> 
> The task of determining your employment claims rests solely with the decision maker from.....


This is a little disturbing considering that a request for Bank Statements and RnR could have solved the matter.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kevin21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I have see cases where ACS made mistake too. One recent one is where ACS didn't deduct any years from experience and DHA rejected the application for claiming wrong experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a source?
> 
> We have seen DHA rejecting applications for not being able to corroborate skilled employment deemed so by skills assessing authorities (e.g. lack of third party evidence) - but have not come across a case whereby ACS chose not to deduct experience and DHA thought they ought to have and hence rejected the application.
Click to expand...

in the aforementioned case DHA accepted the decision of acs to consider employment since 2014 only and not prior to that but they failed to corroborate it due to absence of RnR letter and bank statements


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> in the aforementioned case DHA accepted the decision of acs to consider employment since 2014 only and not prior to that but they failed to corroborate it due to absence of RnR letter and bank statements


Thanks mate got that - the documentation was horrid to be frank in that case.

I was referring to the instance kevin21 brought up


----------



## parthiban

Shanaya12 said:


> With many thanks to almighty god we have received the golden mail today. Its only and only god's grace we received our direct grant today. This group has been motivation to me in this journey of pr 189. All those waiting, please trust god and keep praying you will receive your grants soon.
> EOI filed: 24th March, 2018
> Invitation received: 4th April, 2018
> Lodgement date:10th April, 2018


Congrats! Could you please let us know the IED?


----------



## rahulpop1

Shanaya12 said:


> With many thanks to almighty god we have received the golden mail today. Its only and only god's grace we received our direct grant today. This group has been motivation to me in this journey of pr 189. All those waiting, please trust god and keep praying you will receive your grants soon.
> 
> EOI filed: 24th March, 2018
> 
> Invitation received: 4th April, 2018
> 
> Lodgement date:10th April, 2018




Congratulations.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Navdeep7838977555

Hi Guys, needs your view, one of friend is in Australia on brigding visa for 489, now he got 189 invitation as well n will be aplying for it. So do he needs to withdraw the 489 application n will he get new bridging visa under 189


----------



## jagan123

*Visa grant email*

Hi Guys

Does the grant/co contact email comes only in the morning(AEST)?? 

As I am eagerly waiting for grant, feel obsessed checking emails often 

189
261313
Lodged: 05 April 2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jagan123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does the grant/co contact email comes only in the morning(AEST)??
> 
> As I am eagerly waiting for grant, feel obsessed checking emails often
> 
> 189
> 261313
> Lodged: 05 April 2018


No mate it can come at any time. The waiting is horrible I agree!

But at least you are in the system and being considered


----------



## navyananda

Immigration Deptt works from 8 am to 4 pm AEST. I have recieved my respective emails within the same time always and I stop checking my emails after 12 in noon.


jagan123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does the grant/co contact email comes only in the morning(AEST)??
> 
> As I am eagerly waiting for grant, feel obsessed checking emails often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189
> 261313
> Lodged: 05 April 2018


----------



## TheBull

Shanaya12 said:


> With many thanks to almighty god we have received the golden mail today. Its only and only god's grace we received our direct grant today. This group has been motivation to me in this journey of pr 189. All those waiting, please trust god and keep praying you will receive your grants soon.
> EOI filed: 24th March, 2018
> Invitation received: 4th April, 2018
> Lodgement date:10th April, 2018


Congratulations!


----------



## TheBull

kevin21 said:


> Guys, I have see cases where ACS made mistake too. One recent one is where ACS didn't deduct any years from experience and DHA rejected the application for claiming wrong experience.


Only an applicant knows what he/she has done to claim the points and how the application is lodged. After the news of that rejection, applicants here started to panic (not exactly panic but like i have done this and i have done that and what will happen to us). I would say only you know in real what you have done. If your documents mismatch (chances are less but still) in Skill Assessment and Visa Application such things may happen. 

The cases you mentioned above would be 1 out of 100 because even though DHA has right to change the claimed points they won't do without EV or without looking at the uploaded documents. And many of us never come to know if EV was done or not. 

I remember Newbienz once said, he took enough time to gather the documents then he sorted all of them properly and made a checklist before uploading them. Because after uploading docs, you can't see them nor you can delete them.


----------



## guest1700

4:00 PM here and no grants Super sad 

Hopeful for the next week  Missing @gunban's updates and posts


----------



## ihaleem9

New to the forum. What's the current processing time to get the grant? I submitted today and my wife is due in 7 months. I'm hoping if I get in 4 months, I can get her delivery done there. 



guest1700 said:


> 4:00 PM here and no grants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful for the next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing @gunban's updates and posts


----------



## Shoryuken

guest1700 said:


> 4:00 PM here and no grants Super sad
> 
> Hopeful for the next week  Missing @gunban's updates and posts


yeah dear GunBun is not around recently,does anyone has an update on him(Whatsapp group?)

The grants rate is very slow, cant fathom the logic behind issuing estimated 3000 invites in July-Aug rounds and then not clearing the pipeline.May be $$$ collection was behind targets.


----------



## kimmy3701

Hi,

I am a Network administrator with 6.5 years of experience in networking(LAN) and network security(firewalls,IDS,other security products) and having 70 points as of now.I did B tech in Compter Science.

Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+5(Exp)

can anyone suggest if stand a chance for 189 with 70 points and which ANZ code should i apply for so that the time is less?


----------



## Shoryuken

ihaleem9 said:


> New to the forum. What's the current processing time to get the grant? I submitted today and my wife is due in 7 months. I'm hoping if I get in 4 months, I can get her delivery done there.


No one knows absolute answer to your question.but it was tried few pages back,The top answers to pick are(not in any priority order):
a. 120-150 days
b. Pick any 3 digit number and that will be your baseline
c. 8-10 months as per DoHA guideline


----------



## Shanaya12

IED IS 10th april 2019


----------



## navyananda

No one can tell that, I too have been waiting for 6 months but it depends on case to case. Some are waiting from october 2017 and people from april18 have received their grants. I wish you get yours soon.


ihaleem9 said:


> New to the forum. What's the current processing time to get the grant? I submitted today and my wife is due in 7 months. I'm hoping if I get in 4 months, I can get her delivery done there.
> 
> 
> 
> guest1700 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4:00 PM here and no grants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful for the next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing @gunban's updates and posts
Click to expand...


----------



## bha517

bha517 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have claimed 5 partner points for my partner who has been positively assessed by ACS for 261313.
> 
> Her experience is from 2007 until 2017. From 2007 until 2011 with ABC company and from 2011 till 2017 with XYZ company. I have all her payslips, bank statements, tax certificates etc from XYZ company. But there are no payslips(except one i guess), no bank statements (account is closed), no tax certificates (except for 1 year) from ABC company. I have her Job offer letter, experience letter with role and responsibilities in detail for ABC company though. Both the companies are top MNCs in India.
> 
> Since this is only for partner points, can I just submit all the details for XYZ company which is almost 7 years of experience while for ABC just submit whatever I can? Is this sufficient?
> 
> Thanks
> Bha


Experts, Appreciate if any one can answer my question?


----------



## anubhavsharma18

bha517 said:


> Experts, Appreciate if any one can answer my question?


You could get bank statements for closed accounts as well. I got mine for last 15 years from HDFC and Citibank.

You could also get form26 from TRACES website.


----------



## bha517

anubhavsharma18 said:


> You could get bank statements for closed accounts as well. I got mine for last 15 years from HDFC and Citibank.
> 
> You could also get form26 from TRACES website.


Thanks Anubhavsharma18. Currently my partner is not in India and so it is not possible to get the bank statements without her in person at bank. This is what is told by the bank officials.

Hence, I just wanted to ask since we have all the documents for her last 7 years of experience, is it not sufficient? because it is only for Partner points and she is NOT the main applicant.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

bha517 said:


> Thanks Anubhavsharma18. Currently my partner is not in India and so it is not possible to get the bank statements without her in person at bank. This is what is told by the bank officials.
> 
> Hence, I just wanted to ask since we have all the documents for her last 7 years of experience, is it not sufficient? because it is only for Partner points and she is NOT the main applicant.


Not sure, if they would be enough or not. You may upload what you have and if CO asks for bank statements then you could decide on getting them from India.


----------



## tajender

Refer to the ANZSCO codes list and description available at https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&s...FjAKegQIABAB&usg=AOvVaw1Z_0CYg0EDygg8sOI6K7Dc and pick appropriate code under which your skillset fits in. More so you would need to arrange for R&R letters with job description mentioned on it. 

As far as am aware, you should be a good fit under 263111. Still recommend you to refer to above mentioned document before making final decision regarding the job code under which you will be lodging application. 



kimmy3701 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Network administrator with 6.5 years of experience in networking(LAN) and network security(firewalls,IDS,other security products) and having 70 points as of now.I did B tech in Compter Science.
> 
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+5(Exp)
> 
> can anyone suggest if stand a chance for 189 with 70 points and which ANZ code should i apply for so that the time is less?


----------



## Ranatr

Anyone around who was lodged around 9 feb 2018 with 75 points, CO contacted for PTE scoresheet in mid july, submitted and AWAITING GRANT?


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Ranatr said:


> Anyone around who was lodged around 9 feb 2018 with 75 points, CO contacted for PTE scoresheet in mid july, submitted and AWAITING GRANT?


Yes. Me.
Lodged 10th Feb with 75 points 
CO contacted for PCC on 10th July and we submitted
Still waiting..


----------



## Ranatr

Ok. Wonder how many like us are awaiting. Feb lodged


----------



## rahulpop1

Guys, those who have not added their timelines with anzsco code in their signature, please add it to understand the case better. 
Thank you..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin21

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Do you have a source?
> 
> We have seen DHA rejecting applications for not being able to corroborate skilled employment deemed so by skills assessing authorities (e.g. lack of third party evidence) - but have not come across a case whereby ACS chose not to deduct experience and DHA thought they ought to have and hence rejected the application.


Yes, happened with a friend of mine. The onus to prove always relies on the applicant.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ranatr said:


> Anyone around who was lodged around 9 feb 2018 with 75 points, CO contacted for PTE scoresheet in mid july, submitted and AWAITING GRANT?


After CO contact you need to wait 6-12 weeks on average, some wait even longer.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kevin21 said:


> Yes, happened with a friend of mine. The onus to prove always relies on the applicant.


Well in this case it seems the onus extends to the applicant being vigilant enough to point out to and have their skills assessing authority correct any mistakes made in terms of deduction of years of experience to deem one skilled.

Harsh! 

Hope your friend finds another way toward PR.


----------



## andreyx108b

vijaya_ghanta said:


> Yes. Me.
> Lodged 10th Feb with 75 points
> CO contacted for PCC on 10th July and we submitted
> Still waiting..


why not submitting the complete application in the first place?


----------



## andreyx108b

guest1700 said:


> 4:00 PM here and no grants Super sad
> 
> Hopeful for the next week  Missing @gunban's updates and posts


hopefully next week will be more grantful.


----------



## lagxen

andreyx108b said:


> why not submitting the complete application in the first place?


Eh wait... Is there any different between lodge and submit? Because my status is lodge and I'm confident I have all my documents uploaded

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

lagxen said:


> Eh wait... Is there any different between lodge and submit? Because my status is lodge and I'm confident I have all my documents uploaded
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


no  no difference.


----------



## niravharsora

Hello guys,

So I have got the grant on 11th aug and am planning to fly in March 2019.

Now a few questions:

1) Since it's an electronic visa, only carrying a printed copy of the PDF would suffice right?

2) Once I land, do I immediately have to register for Medicare or it can be done once I settle in?

3) How difficult would it be to get a minimum wage job, since I have to send money back home on a regular basis. This is ofcourse until I get a permanent job.

4) Is it advisable to carry 4000 aud only for the initial period?

5) Is March a good time to move..considering the job market?

Thanking you in advance and probably I will have more questions.


----------



## lagxen

andreyx108b said:


> no  no difference.


Thanks for the reply  my only concern is, my PCC will be expired in October, I might need to request another one before CO even seen it 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

lagxen said:


> Thanks for the reply  my only concern is, my PCC will be expired in October, I might need to request another one before CO even seen it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


oh, i would suggest to get it renewed asap and upload it to avoid CO contact.


----------



## lagxen

andreyx108b said:


> oh, i would suggest to get it renewed asap and upload it to avoid CO contact.


Really? Is it okay to upload 2 PCC (from my country) twice? I can't delete my previous upload

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung

niravharsora said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> So I have got the grant on 11th aug and am planning to fly in March 2019.
> 
> Now a few questions:
> 
> 1) Since it's an electronic visa, only carrying a printed copy of the PDF would suffice right?
> 
> 2) Once I land, do I immediately have to register for Medicare or it can be done once I settle in?
> 
> 3) How difficult would it be to get a minimum wage job, since I have to send money back home on a regular basis. This is ofcourse until I get a permanent job.
> 
> 4) Is it advisable to carry 4000 aud only for the initial period?
> 
> 5) Is March a good time to move..considering the job market?
> 
> Thanking you in advance and probably I will have more questions.


1) You just need to bring your passport which is stated in your grant letter. Immigration officer will only need your passport to verify. 


2) In order to register Medicare, you need to have a permanent address and it will take about 3-4 months to send the card to your address so it is better for you to register once you get your permanent place (long term).


3) Minimum wages for part-time job is AU$ 16.80. There are some part-time job adverts in shops so you can go around and apply the suitable one for you. I don't have many ideas on this.


4) The living cost is considerably high. Accommodation will cost you minimum AU$ 200 per week, you can cook your own food with AU$ 150 per week, Weekly Transportation will cost you around AU$ 80 per week and other costs you may need to consider. Those are basic necessities for everyone so in my opinion, you should bring more than AU$ 4000 unless you secure your job before landing to Australia.This is based on Melbourne and living cost in Sydney is even higher than this.


5) I have no idea which month is the best to look for job. However, December will be definitely quiet due to Christmas holidays.


----------



## niravharsora

sawtinnmaung said:


> 1) You just need to bring your passport which is stated in your grant letter. Immigration officer will only need your passport to verify.
> 
> 
> 2) In order to register Medicare, you need to have a permanent address and it will take about 3-4 months to send the card to your address so it is better for you to register once you get your permanent place (long term).
> 
> 
> 3) Minimum wages for part-time job is AU$ 16.80. There are some part-time job adverts in shops so you can go around and apply the suitable one for you. I don't have many ideas on this.
> 
> 
> 4) The living cost is considerably high. Accommodation will cost you minimum AU$ 200 per week, you can cook your own food with AU$ 150 per week, Weekly Transportation will cost you around AU$ 80 per week and other costs you may need to consider. Those are basic necessities for everyone so in my opinion, you should bring more than AU$ 4000 unless you secure your job before landing to Australia.This is based on Melbourne and living cost in Sydney is even higher than this.
> 
> 
> 5) I have no idea which month is the best to look for job. However, December will be definitely quiet due to Christmas holidays.


Thank you for your response. What would you consider as ideal amount to bring if not 4000? Btw am planning for Melbourne, if that helps.


----------



## Proud_Heart

In the 189 Visa application required documents, there is a slot for *"Photograph-Passport"*. 
I've asked here before if we are required to provide a photograph and somebody told me no. Could somebody please clarify this?


----------



## Shoryuken

Proud_Heart said:


> In the 189 Visa application required documents, there is a slot for *"Photograph-Passport"*.
> 
> I've asked here before if we are required to provide a photograph and somebody told me no. Could somebody please clarify this?


yes you can upload photograph if you want to but its not mandatory.

Well there are slots for various other documents , would you be looking to upload all ?
, the reason is: the webapplication is common for various types of visa applications, some may need photographs so there is a slot.

Edit: mate i dont have this required documents tab, so i might be wrong.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munna1988

Proud_Heart said:


> In the 189 Visa application required documents, there is a slot for *"Photograph-Passport"*.
> I've asked here before if we are required to provide a photograph and somebody told me no. Could somebody please clarify this?


Do we have a "Required documents" section at all in the application? I always get confused when members mention "Required documents". Is it only me that doesn't have this section and have a "Recommended docs" section instead ? I thought the required documents are only mentioned in the 189 visa checklist on the official website.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

munna1988 said:


> Do we have a "Required documents" section at all in the application? I always get confused when members mention "Required documents". Is it only me that doesn't have this section and have a "Recommended docs" section instead ? I thought the required documents are only mentioned in the 189 visa checklist on the official website.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



You are not alone, i never saw any ‘required documents’ section.
I have asked this before too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proud_Heart

<a href="https://ibb.co/kWwr2e"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/nKxLvz/sfsf.jpg" alt="sfsf" border="0"></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='https://aluminumsulfate.net/aluminum-chloride'>what is the formula for aluminium chloride</a><br />

This is how my application page looks like
You can see that there is a section named "required documents" and another one called "additional documents"
and a photograph is among the required


----------



## Proud_Heart

This is how my application page looks like
You can see that there is a section named "required documents" and another one called "additional documents"
and a photograph is among the required


----------



## Shoryuken

Proud_Heart said:


> what is the formula for aluminium chloride
> 
> 
> 
> This is how my application page looks like
> 
> You can see that there is a section named "required documents" and another one called "additional documents"
> 
> and a photograph is among the required




OK, think its little different for me, i only have recommended documents,
Well then its pretty clear you need to upload these required documents and photograph.
Please look for photo requirements on DHA webpage if there are like no smiling, white background, etc etc

BTW thank you for sharing screenshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munna1988

Proud_Heart said:


> This is how my application page looks like
> You can see that there is a section named "required documents" and another one called "additional documents"
> and a photograph is among the required


I see that you have a separate section for form 80 as well. When did you lodge your application? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Proud_Heart

munna1988 said:


> I see that you have a separate section for form 80 as well. When did you lodge your application?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


03 July 2018


----------



## Shoryuken

munna1988 said:


> I see that you have a separate section for form 80 as well. When did you lodge your application?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Looks like we will end up 'I am Teja, Mark is here'  No I am Teja


----------



## kaanixir

wow, so they now mention if they'll ask for form 80.. this minimizes the CO contacts and will reduce the average wait times a lot. But why photograph ? I haven't seen anyone get CO contacted for a photo.. So odd


----------



## Shoryuken

kaanixir said:


> wow, so they now mention if they'll ask for form 80.. this minimizes the CO contacts and will reduce the average wait times a lot. But why photograph ? I haven't seen anyone get CO contacted for a photo.. So odd


I guess, they have changed the form after July 1.
Only logical reason i can think of.
For my application its under a header "character evidence' or something like that


----------



## munna1988

kaanixir said:


> wow, so they now mention if they'll ask for form 80.. this minimizes the CO contacts and will reduce the average wait times a lot. But why photograph ? I haven't seen anyone get CO contacted for a photo.. So odd


All applications lodged after July 1 probably have this new format to comply with, where form 80 and photograph are required. I applied on June 29 and did not have these sections. However, there was a note on the website that immiaccount was gonna be unavailable on june 30 for maintenance. Looks like it was for these changes.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Proud_Heart said:


> This is how my application page looks like
> You can see that there is a section named "required documents" and another one called "additional documents"
> and a photograph is among the required


Thanks for sharing, looks like I'll have to get a photograph ready! (kidding I have tonnes lying around)


----------



## hopebest

Hello All,
We received CO contact today. Our Visa lodge date was 7th April 2018. I am primary applicant staying in USA currently and my husband is in India. CO contact for following two things-
- They have asked my husband to do medical checkup again with new HAP Id. We are not sure why they want it again. Earlier he had done medicals in Feb 2018 from India. We are guessing, since its almost 6 months from last medical, CO has asked us to do again. Please let us know if anyone in same situation. My husband is going to do medical again.
- Second CO asked us for more evidence of our marriage. We had already submitted our Marriage certificate. Our case is bit different. We got married in last year and we stayed together in India only for 4 months after our marriage. After that, I had to come to USA and at the time of visa lodging I had done my PCC and medicals from USA. Since I am in USA and my husband in India, CO might have asked us for more proofs. Besides marriage certificate, we are not having any official document with us to prove our marriage. I am having my maiden name on my passport and not added my husband on my passport. My husband is also not having my name as spouse on his passport. We are not having any joint account or any joint property details as we are recently married. 
We have decided to share our marriage and engagement photos to CO. Along with this we are planning to share my husband’s dependent USA VISA(L2 visa, I am having L1 visa) and his travel to USA for 3 weeks to meet me. We are really worried now as we can’t provide any legal document other than marriage certificate from India. Please suggest me what else we can provide to prove our marriage to CO. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## priyanka2401

*Questions regd documents for 189 visa*

Hi experts,
I have recently received invite for 189 visa. I have couple of questions regarding the documents.

1) My husband and I live in different states in Australia. But in my marriage certificate (Australian certificate), my usual place of residence is mentioned as his state (Vic). So can this create any problem because I have all my documents of my state (NSW)?Till now we have not lived in one state but I do have many flight tickets to prove that I fly often to meet my husband. 
2) Also, in form 80, I will mention only those places where I have lived so far (NSW). So do I need to mention about the place where my husband live just to make it sync?
Could you please suggest what should I do?


----------



## andreyx108b

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for sharing, looks like I'll have to get a photograph ready! (kidding I have tonnes lying around)


is it for sc189? No photo is required.


----------



## expat_user_25

hopebest said:


> Hello All,
> We received CO contact today. Our Visa lodge date was 7th April 2018. I am primary applicant staying in USA currently and my husband is in India. CO contact for following two things-
> - They have asked my husband to do medical checkup again with new HAP Id. We are not sure why they want it again. Earlier he had done medicals in Feb 2018 from India. We are guessing, since its almost 6 months from last medical, CO has asked us to do again. Please let us know if anyone in same situation. My husband is going to do medical again.
> - Second CO asked us for more evidence of our marriage. We had already submitted our Marriage certificate. Our case is bit different. We got married in last year and we stayed together in India only for 4 months after our marriage. After that, I had to come to USA and at the time of visa lodging I had done my PCC and medicals from USA. Since I am in USA and my husband in India, CO might have asked us for more proofs. Besides marriage certificate, we are not having any official document with us to prove our marriage. I am having my maiden name on my passport and not added my husband on my passport. My husband is also not having my name as spouse on his passport. We are not having any joint account or any joint property details as we are recently married.
> We have decided to share our marriage and engagement photos to CO. Along with this we are planning to share my husband’s dependent USA VISA(L2 visa, I am having L1 visa) and his travel to USA for 3 weeks to meet me. We are really worried now as we can’t provide any legal document other than marriage certificate from India. Please suggest me what else we can provide to prove our marriage to CO.
> Thanks in advance.




Along with the documents you are submitting, you can submit property document where you have both the names, or any credit application with both of your name, or any joint bank account.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

hopebest said:


> Hello All,
> We received CO contact today. Our Visa lodge date was 7th April 2018. I am primary applicant staying in USA currently and my e from India. Please suggest me what else we can provide to prove our marriage to CO.
> Thanks in advance.


Edit: sorry ,my spouse tells me they issue new passport now a days for change below.

n.a: you can get spouse name added on respective Passports . They just stamp it as an entry on a page. It won’t take long I hope.


----------



## randeep19492

hopebest said:


> Hello All,
> We received CO contact today. Our Visa lodge date was 7th April 2018. I am primary applicant staying in USA currently and my husband is in India. CO contact for following two things-
> - They have asked my husband to do medical checkup again with new HAP Id. We are not sure why they want it again. Earlier he had done medicals in Feb 2018 from India. We are guessing, since its almost 6 months from last medical, CO has asked us to do again. Please let us know if anyone in same situation. My husband is going to do medical again.
> - Second CO asked us for more evidence of our marriage. We had already submitted our Marriage certificate. Our case is bit different. We got married in last year and we stayed together in India only for 4 months after our marriage. After that, I had to come to USA and at the time of visa lodging I had done my PCC and medicals from USA. Since I am in USA and my husband in India, CO might have asked us for more proofs. Besides marriage certificate, we are not having any official document with us to prove our marriage. I am having my maiden name on my passport and not added my husband on my passport. My husband is also not having my name as spouse on his passport. We are not having any joint account or any joint property details as we are recently married.
> We have decided to share our marriage and engagement photos to CO. Along with this we are planning to share my husband’s dependent USA VISA(L2 visa, I am having L1 visa) and his travel to USA for 3 weeks to meet me. We are really worried now as we can’t provide any legal document other than marriage certificate from India. Please suggest me what else we can provide to prove our marriage to CO.
> Thanks in advance.




CO basically wants to know how do you guys work a long distance marriage.... how do you guys keep in touch ? Skype ? Phone ? Emails ? Money transfers to each other ? Gifts to each other ? 
Probably an account where you or your husband keep transferring money to for savings ? Supplement these with a history of relationship statement. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## andreyx108b

kaanixir said:


> wow, so they now mention if they'll ask for form 80.. this minimizes the CO contacts and will reduce the average wait times a lot. But why photograph ? I haven't seen anyone get CO contacted for a photo.. So odd


no mate, didn't see CO requesting a photo for a VERY long time, it was a requirement back in 2014... but then it was made redundant. 99.9% never upload a photo.


----------



## lagxen

I have another question about health cover, currently I'm on OVHC but since I've lodged my application and eligible for Medicare, should I cancel my OVHC? Or cancel after getting Medicare card? Do you have any suggestions regarding this? (For example something like maybe private insurance is better?) 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit

andreyx108b said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, looks like I'll have to get a photograph ready! (kidding I have tonnes lying around)
> 
> 
> 
> is it for sc189? No photo is required.
Click to expand...

If you look at the screenshot provided in post #7635 you'll see that a passport photograph is listed as one of the required documents. It was the same for me on my 190 application. I had to provide one last week. 

The online forms changed on 1 July and we are now required to provide a passport photograph. I am guessing that it will be used to do a facial recognition check against their databases as DHA keeps talking about national security.


----------



## kiwifruit

andreyx108b said:


> kaanixir said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, so they now mention if they'll ask for form 80.. this minimizes the CO contacts and will reduce the average wait times a lot. But why photograph ? I haven't seen anyone get CO contacted for a photo.. So odd
> 
> 
> 
> no mate, didn't see CO requesting a photo for a VERY long time, it was a requirement back in 2014... but then it was made redundant. 99.9% never upload a photo.
Click to expand...

As I said in my previous post a passport photograph is required in new applications for 189 or 190. It was mandatory when I completed my application last week.


----------



## Sd1982

lagxen said:


> I have another question about health cover, currently I'm on OVHC but since I've lodged my application and eligible for Medicare, should I cancel my OVHC? Or cancel after getting Medicare card? Do you have any suggestions regarding this? (For example something like maybe private insurance is better?)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


What visa are you on?

If you're on 485 and one of your conditions is to maintain your own health cover, then you can cancel it only after you get your PR. 

Your private health cover will however refund you the money you paid them after you received your PR.


----------



## Airav2AU

Hi,

I am filling Form 80 for 189 visa and i have below question.

I was in US from 2010 to 2013. I was in work visa which has an end date of 16Nov2012. But before it expired my company applied for extension and while my extension was in process, I chose to withdraw application since I was suffering from a health condition and wanted to leave back home. So during this process I was staying in US for 105 days past my initial visa date. But this was legally within the given grace period.

Now should this be considered as overstay and reported in Form 80 with above explanation ? Or this is not overstay ?

Please help me with this.


----------



## lagxen

Sd1982 said:


> What visa are you on?
> 
> If you're on 485 and one of your conditions is to maintain your own health cover, then you can cancel it only after you get your PR.
> 
> Your private health cover will however refund you the money you paid them after you received your PR.


Thank you for your reply 

Yes I'm on 485. Do you know something about registering private health cover before turning 30 years old to get 2% of discount? I've seen it on the gov website but don't know where to start. I'm sorry if I'm asking the question here, I seems to not be able to find a health insurance dedicated topic here

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79

Hi Experts,

Need some advice.
Do we need to fill form 1229 , if both parents are migrating and added to 189 application?

Regards 
Rahul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need some advice.
> Do we need to fill form 1229 , if both parents are migrating and added to 189 application?
> 
> Regards
> Rahul
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know bruh :flypig: but someone else knowledgeable will reply soon yeah :clap2:

ps: If you want to include a newborn child to your application, you should definitely add this form..


----------



## Lovegill

Hi experts, Can we upload some documents later on after lodging 189 visa application. My PF statement is not available yet, so want to add it later on. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need some advice.
> Do we need to fill form 1229 , if both parents are migrating and added to 189 application?
> 
> Regards
> Rahul
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they can't be added.


----------



## andreyx108b

Lovegill said:


> Hi experts, Can we upload some documents later on after lodging 189 visa application. My PF statement is not available yet, so want to add it later on. Thanks


yes. but try to avoiding CO contact.


----------



## am212312412

deepz89621 said:


> Hi members.
> 
> 
> 
> Need information on Singapore PCC from India. My husband has got the ITA on 11th Aug 2018 and i need to migrate with him. I resided for 9 months in Singapore (returned back in 2012) and now currently i am in India. I have below queries for obtaining COC.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What qualifies for a proof which states that a COC is required by the foreign government authority or institution? Is it ITA email from Skill Select? OR Visa application lodged? Or some letter?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. During appeal would i have to attach my husband's passport scan showing my name as spouse?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What should be written in appeal?
> 
> 
> 
> 4. If application is accepted after the said process on website then the Finger Prints can be taken at any authorized agency like some agents who gets it done?
> 
> 
> 
> 5. The fingerprints so taken will need any attestation here in India by any government authority before i send them to SG?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help clarify the process.




Why do you need COC as you mentioned that you stayed only for 9 months? I believe it is required only if one has stayed for 12 months or more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am212312412

Hi Experts,

I got my Invite on 11th August and am preparing documents. I had not mentioned the default 2 year experience which was deducted by ACS in my EOI. Is there any harm if I include it now on my visa application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

am212312412 said:


> Why do you need COC as you mentioned that you stayed only for 9 months? I believe it is required only if one has stayed for 12 months or more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recall cases on this forum of folks being asked for COC despite less than 12 months cumulative stay. Where to draw the line is tricky.


----------



## naveenttf

am212312412 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my Invite on 11th August and am preparing documents. I had not mentioned the default 2 year experience which was deducted by ACS in my EOI. Is there any harm if I include it now on my visa application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In EOI Are you claiming points for those two years exp?? If yes then it will be a problem, better take consultation from exp agent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am212312412

naveenttf said:


> In EOI Are you claiming points for those two years exp?? If yes then it will be a problem, better take consultation from exp agent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I did not claim points for those 2 years as they were deducted by ACS for skill met date. I just wanted to add these 2 years in visa application as it is in last 10 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

am212312412 said:


> I did not claim points for those 2 years as they were deducted by ACS for skill met date. I just wanted to add these 2 years in visa application as it is in last 10 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Include it in your form 80 and form 1221 if applicable, but I wouldn't include it anywhere you are claiming points.


----------



## Lovegill

Hi experts, what should we answer to the question where doha asked about the non-migrating members of the family unit. Should we provide detalis of our parents and sinlings. Thanks


----------



## Lovegill

Lovegill said:


> Hi experts, what should we answer to the question where doha asked about the non-migrating members of the family unit. Should we provide detalis of our parents and sinlings. Thanks
> 
> Sorry, its for 189 application.


----------



## naveenttf

am212312412 said:


> I did not claim points for those 2 years as they were deducted by ACS for skill met date. I just wanted to add these 2 years in visa application as it is in last 10 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Then no problem You can add it in your visa application and select No for claiming points for this experience, all the best 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovegill

]Hi experts, what should we answer to the question where doha asked about the non-migrating members of the family unit. Should we provide detalis of our parents and sinlings. Thanks

Can anyone suggest me on this please?


----------



## am212312412

I have a situation where some expert advise would be really helpful.

I had travelled to Phillipines multiple times for work. The situation is such that I had initially travelled on Business Visa. My company had applied for my Work Permit during my stay in Manila and continued to extend my Business visa every month with Philippines immigration till the time my Work permit was issued. My Indian salary was stopped and I was paid salary in Philippines post this. For ACS I had mentioned that I was employed in India till the time I got my Phillipines work permit and had salary slips to prove it whereas I was already staying in Manila for few months prior to this.

Now, how do I handle this in form 80 and Visa application where both address and employment history needs to be mentioned.
If I go for employment as per my salary slips, then my residence address dates do not match this as I was staying in Phillipines on Business Visa whereas salary was credited in India.

Further, I travelled back to India and stayed there for few months. Then I went back to Philippines for the last time after an year and again had to travel on Business visa as my existing Work Permit had expired. 
Now in the online visa application I had to mention my last address in countries other than usual country of residence in past 10 years. 
So do I mention the last time I was there on Work permit and drew salary in that country or the time when I was even there on business Visa for couple of months. Again for ACS, I had not mentioned my last stint to Philippines as employment there as I was on Business Visa and drawing my salary in India.

Has anyone faced a similar problem and how was this handled?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am212312412

Lovegill said:


> ]Hi experts, what should we answer to the question where doha asked about the non-migrating members of the family unit. Should we provide detalis of our parents and sinlings. Thanks
> 
> Can anyone suggest me on this please?




No, details of parents and siblings not required. Refer the link for Mofu:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

anubhavsharma18 said:


> You could get bank statements for closed accounts as well. I got mine for last 15 years from HDFC and Citibank.
> 
> 
> 
> You could also get form26 from TRACES website.




Can you tell me how you approached citi bank for statements??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovegill

Hi experts, I’m currently enrolled in Masters but I have claimed points for my Bachelor degree. So, in 189 application form, what should I write in Education history. Coz, it says to give details of all past and current studies at secondary level or above.


----------



## new_guy

Airav2AU said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling Form 80 for 189 visa and i have below question.
> 
> I was in US from 2010 to 2013. I was in work visa which has an end date of 16Nov2012. But before it expired my company applied for extension and while my extension was in process, I chose to withdraw application since I was suffering from a health condition and wanted to leave back home. So during this process I was staying in US for 105 days past my initial visa date. But this was legally within the given grace period.
> 
> Now should this be considered as overstay and reported in Form 80 with above explanation ? Or this is not overstay ?
> 
> Please help me with this.


No you have not overstayed tour visa since u were legally present and ur receipt notice of the extension was the basis.
If you consider what u mentioned as overstay, then almost all applicants (incl me) would fall under that.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Lovegill said:


> Hi experts, I’m currently enrolled in Masters but I have claimed points for my Bachelor degree. So, in 189 application form, what should I write in Education history. Coz, it says to give details of all past and current studies at secondary level or above.


I would include it.

The points total won't change as Bachelors and Masters qualifications give the same number of points.


----------



## arslan1

Hi Seniors

I know its too early to ask but I just need an estimate regarding single applicant189 process,

I got an invite on 11th August 2018

Applied for Visa on 13th August 2018 
Paid Visa fee and Uploaded all documents including form 80 on 13th August 2018
Uploaded form 1023 for one incorrect answer on 14th August 2018
Medical done on 20/08/2018


Any Idea when the case officer will contact me or how long the grant is taking according to current trend?

Awaiting for your kind replies. Thank you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arslan1 said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> I know its too early to ask but I just need an estimate regarding single applicant189 process,
> 
> I got an invite on 11th August 2018
> 
> Applied for Visa on 13th August 2018
> Paid Visa fee and Uploaded all documents including form 80 on 13th August 2018
> Uploaded form 1023 for one incorrect answer on 14th August 2018
> Medical done on 20/08/2018
> 
> 
> Any Idea when the case officer will contact me or how long the grant is taking according to current trend?
> 
> Awaiting for your kind replies. Thank you


Congrats on lodging and getting into the system!

Are you onshore or offshore?

To answer your question though, it really _depends_.


----------



## Lovegill

Hi experts, I’m currently enrolled in Masters but I have claimed points for my Bachelor degree. So, in 189 application form, what should I write in Education history. Coz, it says to give details of all past and current studies at secondary level or above.[/quote]

I would include it.

The points total won't change as Bachelors and Masters qualifications give the same number of points.
Thanks for your reply. But unable to do so, coz there is no completion date. And that coloumn cannot be left blank. 
Thanks


----------



## arslan1

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats on lodging and getting into the system!
> 
> Are you onshore or offshore?
> 
> To answer your question though, it really _depends_.



Hi 

Thanks mate for giving me hopes during all that stressful invitation time. Well I am onshore.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Lovegill said:


> Hi experts, I’m currently enrolled in Masters but I have claimed points for my Bachelor degree. So, in 189 application form, what should I write in Education history. Coz, it says to give details of all past and current studies at secondary level or above.


I would include it.

The points total won't change as Bachelors and Masters qualifications give the same number of points.
Thanks for your reply. But unable to do so, coz there is no completion date. And that coloumn cannot be left blank. 
Thanks[/QUOTE]

I recall another member recently commenting that they left their currently enrolled education in the EOI blank - but could be a design flaw in the form (no clue) see their post here:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...itations-september-2018-a-8.html#post14615744

Perhaps drop them a private mesage, or go 50-50 on emailing a MARA agent to clarify?


----------



## arslan1

Lovegill said:


> ]Hi experts, what should we answer to the question where doha asked about the non-migrating members of the family unit. Should we provide detalis of our parents and sinlings. Thanks
> 
> Can anyone suggest me on this please?


You have to answer NO if you are a single applicant. If you have wife and kids then u have to metion them.

I did the same mistake. I answered yes and put the details ofg my mom dad and bro but I called DOHA next day and they told me to submit form 1023 to correct it.


----------



## kaju

Lovegill said:


> ]Hi experts, what should we answer to the question where doha asked about the non-migrating members of the family unit. Should we provide detalis of our parents and sinlings. Thanks
> 
> Can anyone suggest me on this please?


Your family unit only includes your spouse and children. Nobody else.

So if your spouse and/or children are not coming with you, they would be the only non-migrating family members to mention. If they are coming with you, they are migrating family members.'

Parents and siblings are not members of your family unit so they should not be included.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Migra...mily-unit.aspx


----------



## ozmov

Can some guide to the link about next steps after getting a grant ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ozmov said:


> Can some guide to the link about next steps after getting a grant ?


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...-perm-job-4-months-what-i-learnt-process.html

That forum section has some nice personal stories and tips 

Congrats by the way!


----------



## am212312412

am212312412 said:


> I have a situation where some expert advise would be really helpful.
> 
> I had travelled to Phillipines multiple times for work. The situation is such that I had initially travelled on Business Visa. My company had applied for my Work Permit during my stay in Manila and continued to extend my Business visa every month with Philippines immigration till the time my Work permit was issued. My Indian salary was stopped and I was paid salary in Philippines post this. For ACS I had mentioned that I was employed in India till the time I got my Phillipines work permit and had salary slips to prove it whereas I was already staying in Manila for few months prior to this.
> 
> Now, how do I handle this in form 80 and Visa application where both address and employment history needs to be mentioned.
> If I go for employment as per my salary slips, then my residence address dates do not match this as I was staying in Phillipines on Business Visa whereas salary was credited in India.
> 
> Further, I travelled back to India and stayed there for few months. Then I went back to Philippines for the last time after an year and again had to travel on Business visa as my existing Work Permit had expired.
> Now in the online visa application I had to mention my last address in countries other than usual country of residence in past 10 years.
> So do I mention the last time I was there on Work permit and drew salary in that country or the time when I was even there on business Visa for couple of months. Again for ACS, I had not mentioned my last stint to Philippines as employment there as I was on Business Visa and drawing my salary in India.
> 
> Has anyone faced a similar problem and how was this handled?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Anyone with a similar issue or has idea about handling such scenarios while filing the visa application? 
Thanks in advance



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

am212312412 said:


> Anyone with a similar issue or has idea about handling such scenarios while filing the visa application?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would consult a MARA agent. 

Going overseas for work-related trips / postings is normal. 

But, my unprofessional understanding is a work visas (e.g. subclass 482) is very different to shorter visitor visas for business purposes (e.g. subclass 400). I'm totally unfamiliar with the Philippines of course. 

So it might be as simple as truthfully recording your international movements / address history / employment history in your Form 80 - but potentially more complex since you yo-yo'd between the various locations and ACS was unaware of the exact dates and locations.


----------



## jagan123

*No grants today??*

Hi Guys,

No grants today??!!


189 - 75 points
261313
Lodged: 05 April 2018


----------



## Soubhi1984

hi

Visa 189 
eoi submitted 1/7/2018
Anzco 233512


----------



## Soubhi1984

Soubhi1984 said:


> hi
> 
> Visa 189
> eoi submitted 1/7/2018
> Anzco 233512


points 65


----------



## andreyx108b

Soubhi1984 said:


> hi
> 
> Visa 189
> eoi submitted 1/7/2018
> Anzco 233512


Points?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Soubhi1984 said:


> points 65


What are your points breakdown? If you haven't already got 20 points for English, I would begin there.

In the other thread you have applied for ACT nomination however - when did you do that and do you meet their nomination criteria (e.g. having lived there, working there, etc.)?


----------



## Soubhi1984

English 10
work 15
age 25
academic 15 
I applied to ACT nomination on 17/7/2018 , yes I met their requirements
mechanical Engineer


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Soubhi1984 said:


> English 10
> work 15
> age 25
> academic 15
> I applied to ACT nomination on 17/7/2018 , yes I met their requirements
> mechanical Engineer


Since your application with the ACT is with the delegate, if positive, I would think you are extremely likely to get an invite from the ACT way before an invite via 189 with 65 points. 

If you are keen to make your 189 EOI more competitive, I would try to increase my points via English score.


----------



## Soubhi1984

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Since your application with the ACT is with the delegate, if positive, I would think you are extremely likely to get an invite from the ACT way before an invite via 189 with 65 points.
> 
> If you are keen to make your 189 EOI more competitive, I would try to increase my points via English score.


thank you friend

but I am just worry if the ACT is closed for overseas applicants as per their comments in their website


----------



## rahulpop1

Still have 1 and half hour remaining. 
Keep Fingers crossed. 🤞🏼


jagan123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> No grants today??!!
> 
> 
> 189 - 75 points
> 261313
> Lodged: 05 April 2018


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soubhi1984

rahulpop1 said:


> Still have 1 and half hour remaining.
> Keep Fingers crossed. 🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


everty 11 of each moth , there is a grant 189


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Soubhi1984 said:


> thank you friend
> 
> but I am just worry if the ACT is closed for overseas applicants as per their comments in their website


When did you apply, and were you onshore or offshore? 

I thought you said you met their nomination criteria?


----------



## Soubhi1984

PrettyIsotonic said:


> When did you apply, and were you onshore or offshore?
> 
> I thought you said you met their nomination criteria?


I applied 17/7/2018
I m offshore 
my occupation is mechanical ENGINNER
they sent me email on 19/8/2018 that my file with delegate for final decision


----------



## Soubhi1984

PrettyIsotonic said:


> When did you apply, and were you onshore or offshore?
> 
> I thought you said you met their nomination criteria?


I m offshore
I appliee and paid fees 17/7/18
got email that my file was sent to delegate on 19/8/2018
my occupation is mechanical engineer (open)


----------



## kaanixir

no grants fantastic. At this rate we'll get it in a few years


----------



## aswin4PR

I just saw a grant for December 7 2018...


kaanixir said:


> no grants fantastic. At this rate we'll get it in a few years


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Just as you speak, grants for 5th Dec, 2017 and 20th April, 2018 appeared on Immitracker.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Soubhi1984 said:


> I m offshore
> I appliee and paid fees 17/7/18
> got email that my file was sent to delegate on 19/8/2018
> my occupation is mechanical engineer (open)


Before 4pm AEST 29/6/2018 - offshore applicants could apply for ACT nomination if they could demonstrate "close ties" to the ACT.

After 4pm AEST 29/6/2018 - ACT nomination was closed for offshore applicants with and without "close ties" to the ACT. (source: http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/skilled-visa-act-190-nomination/0)

Based on that info you provided, I do not think you will be nominated by the ACT if you submitted an application as an offshore applicant on 17/7/2018 - I am just puzzled as to why the system allowed you to proceed.

What did you mean when you said you met the ACT nomination criteria? Do you have a MARA agent?

I wouldn't worry too much though, Mechanical Engineers can apply for a 189 visa too. I would focus on getting 20 points for English (which would give you 75 points), and then if current trends continue, waiting a few months for an invitation via the 189 EOI rounds.


----------



## parthiban

It seems, for a week they are moving 10 days. Last week the grant was till April 10. This week till 20 April.


----------



## Soubhi1984

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Before 4pm AEST 29/6/2018 - offshore applicants could apply for ACT nomination if they could demonstrate "close ties" to the ACT.
> 
> After 4pm AEST 29/6/2018 - ACT nomination was closed for offshore applicants with and without "close ties" to the ACT. (source: http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/skilled-visa-act-190-nomination/0)
> 
> Based on that info you provided, I do not think you will be nominated by the ACT if you submitted an application as an offshore applicant on 17/7/2018 - I am just puzzled as to why the system allowed you to proceed.
> 
> What did you mean when you said you met the ACT nomination criteria? Do you have a MARA agent?
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much though, Mechanical Engineers can apply for a 189 visa too. I would focus on getting 20 points for English (which would give you 75 points), and then if current trends continue, waiting a few months for an invitation via the 189 EOI rounds.


I am confused also 
anyway I may I didn't understand what meaning of (met criteria )


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Soubhi1984 said:


> I am confused also
> anyway I may I didn't understand what meaning of (met criteria )


Well you're in the pipeline to be considered now, so fingers crossed. Please keep the forum updated regarding your ACT nomination alright 

Focus on increasing your chances for 189 is what I would suggest, lots of people have been in your situation and managed to bump up their points and get an invite, don't lose hope.


----------



## wrecker

parthiban said:


> It seems, for a week they are moving 10 days. Last week the grant was till April 10. This week till 20 April.


Dont think it is a good idea to calculate that way for reasons:

1. There are applicants between 10th and 20th April, who have not been granted. This might be an exception based on the CO to whom the case was assigned.
2. The duration (both 1 week and the difference between 10th and 20th April) is too short to take any inference out if it.

In my opinion, the inference to take out of the grants given today is that the earliest a grant can be received is minimum of 4 months which till last week was close to 4 months 7-10 days.


----------



## Soubhi1984

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Well you're in the pipeline to be considered now, so fingers crossed. Please keep the forum updated regarding your ACT nomination alright
> 
> Focus on increasing your chances for 189 is what I would suggest, lots of people have been in your situation and managed to bump up their points and get an invite, don't lose hope.


you think that my file considered ????
I just remember that eoi was on January 2018


----------



## Soubhi1984

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Well you're in the pipeline to be considered now, so fingers crossed. Please keep the forum updated regarding your ACT nomination alright
> 
> Focus on increasing your chances for 189 is what I would suggest, lots of people have been in your situation and managed to bump up their points and get an invite, don't lose hope.


u think my file was considered ????

my eoi was on jan/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Soubhi1984 said:


> u think my file was considered ????
> 
> my eoi was on jan/2018


Unfortunately, I think you will likely get a negative outcome regarding ACT nomination based on the info you shared (take note I am not a MARA agent). But let's hope it is positive  

With 65 points, even with a DOE of Jan 2018 - an invitation might take quite a long time. Try posting in this thread and you might get some references to get a sense of where you might stand: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...336-189-eoi-invitations-september-2018-a.html


----------



## Soubhi1984

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Unfortunately, I think you will likely get a negative outcome regarding ACT nomination based on the info you shared (take note I am not a MARA agent). But let's hope it is positive
> 
> With 65 points, even with a DOE of Jan 2018 - an invitation might take quite a long time. Try posting in this thread and you might get some references to get a sense of where you might stand: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...336-189-eoi-invitations-september-2018-a.html


but why they sent my file with recommendation to delegate


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Soubhi1984 said:


> but why they sent my file with recommendation to delegate


Maybe there is some info that has made you eligible that you are not sharing - no clue!

Or maybe the delegate makes all final decisions to approve or reject.

Keep us updated


----------



## Soubhi1984

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Maybe there is some info that has made you eligible that you are not sharing - no clue!
> 
> Or maybe the delegate makes all final decisions to approve or reject.
> 
> Keep us updated


nothing is hidden

but my English scores is 
Speaking 8.5
reading 8
listening 8
writing 7.5
--

I don't have any relation or I didn't study in Australia 
is these scores made me eligible ??????????


----------



## chi204

10th April -> 20th April looks like good jump. 
We should see more grants for intermediate dates this week then.


----------



## jagan123

Hi All,

I just noticed.., I have added my parents and sibling in "Member of family unit" in form 80 and selected "Migrating" option - NO.

I think its high time to add form 1023 now.

Does anyone got CO contact bcoz of this reason??
Can someone help me out :Cry:

189
261313 - 75 points
Lodged: 05 April 2018


----------



## vinodsh

I recently changed my address and update the same in the system under update address details. Post that under Address - Residential, evidence of, i could see Document type "Form 929 Change of address and or passport details" File name "xxxxx_change_applicant_address.pdf" 

My question is do i still need to upload form 929 or that is not required. Please help. 

Also I received a revised work reference letter from my current company due to some change of circumstances and if i update the same under change of circumstances, do i need to provide for 1022 as well. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wrecker

jagan123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just noticed.., I have added my parents and sibling in "Member of family unit" in form 80 and selected "Migrating" option - NO.
> 
> I think its high time to add form 1023 now.
> 
> Does anyone got CO contact bcoz of this reason??
> Can someone help me out :Cry:
> 
> 189
> 261313 - 75 points
> Lodged: 05 April 2018


Please correct me if I am wrong. 

Form 80 contains Associated People section where you should mention all the members of your family including parents and sublings. Here you are required to give all the details and mention that they are not migrating with you. From what i understand, you have done exavctly this.

There are members who have in their visa application, mentioned parents and siblings as a part of the Members of Family unit. In this case, it is an error since Member of Family unit can contain only your spouse(legal/defacto) and minor dependants such as children. Form 1023 is required for this error. If you have included parents and siblings in the visa application that you submitted, then you need to submit 1023. Otherwise, you are not required for mentioning family details in your form 80.


----------



## luvjd

jagan123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just noticed.., I have added my parents and sibling in "Member of family unit" in form 80 and selected "Migrating" option - NO.
> 
> I think its high time to add form 1023 now.
> 
> Does anyone got CO contact bcoz of this reason??
> Can someone help me out :Cry:
> 
> 189
> 261313 - 75 points
> Lodged: 05 April 2018


If you are referring to Question#44 in form 80, not the visa application, you have not done anything wrong and you don't need to submit 1023.


----------



## kaanixir

there's a section that asks information about your children, parents and siblings though (in form 80). You're required to even mention step brothers etc


----------



## dip102p

Hello Everyone, 
I got my grant today. I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been a great help for tracking my invitation and grant.

Thank you everyone once again.

My timeline is as below:
Code 261313 Software Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
IELTS 10 points
Experience 10 points
Total 65 Points
EOI Submiited for 189 Apr 2017
Invitation 18 Oct 2017 
Visa application 189 6 Dec 2017
1st CO Contact 6 Jun 2018
2st CO Contact 6 Jul 2018
Grant 20 Aug 2018 
IED 20 Mar 2019


----------



## Ismiya

Congratulations 👏🏼... Can u share reason for CO contacts?


dip102p said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I got my grant today. I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been a great help for tracking my invitation and grant.
> 
> Thank you everyone once again.
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> Code 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 30 points
> Degree 15 points
> IELTS 10 points
> Experience 10 points
> Total 65 Points
> EOI Submiited for 189 Apr 2017
> Invitation 18 Oct 2017
> Visa application 189 6 Dec 2017
> 1st CO Contact 6 Jun 2018
> 2st CO Contact 6 Jul 2018
> Grant 20 Aug 2018
> IED 20 Mar 2019


----------



## vinodsh

vinodsh said:


> I recently changed my address and update the same in the system under update address details. Post that under Address - Residential, evidence of, i could see Document type "Form 929 Change of address and or passport details" File name "xxxxx_change_applicant_address.pdf"
> 
> My question is do i still need to upload form 929 or that is not required. Please help.
> 
> Also I received a revised work reference letter from my current company due to some change of circumstances and if i update the same under change of circumstances, do i need to provide for 1022 as well.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


From the link below:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/online-forms-immiaccount-update-details

I think i need not to attach seperate form 929 or form 1022 if i have filled the online form in immiaccount. Please could anyone confirm.


----------



## GUNBUN

*Hello*

Hello Guys...how are you  

Not much activity here...it seems everyone back to routine life.

And the queue has reached till 20 April. Any Jan applicant here with no grant apart from me?

Whether we would get grant or do we need to open a new thread *** 189 Visa Lodge / Grant Gang 2019 ***

btw...I am back here....LOL.


----------



## Goki

Welcome back Gunbun , not sure if i should consider myself luck or not , got a case commencement mail on august 15th . :ranger:


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations on finally getting your grant. That was a lot wait to a CO contact, but at least they granted you fairly quickly after responding.

What was the reason for the CO contacts?



dip102p said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I got my grant today. I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been a great help for tracking my invitation and grant.
> 
> Thank you everyone once again.
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> Code 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 30 points
> Degree 15 points
> IELTS 10 points
> Experience 10 points
> Total 65 Points
> EOI Submiited for 189 Apr 2017
> Invitation 18 Oct 2017
> Visa application 189 6 Dec 2017
> 1st CO Contact 6 Jun 2018
> 2st CO Contact 6 Jul 2018
> Grant 20 Aug 2018
> IED 20 Mar 2019


----------



## GUNBUN

Goki said:


> Welcome back Gunbun , not sure if i should consider myself luck or not , got a case commencement mail on august 15th . :ranger:


Ohh really, are they still sending IAC mail...that would hardly mean anything.

DIBP took over 3 weeks now to process things in background from 26 July onward...in a few days it would be a month. Last year they were silent in entire July.

So we may see grants coming in from 27th Aug Monday or 3rd Sep Monday.

I am done with 7.5 months like other many Jan applicants.....so as per DIBP, in another 2 weeks 75% Jan applicants must have received grants.


----------



## shekar.ym

dip102p said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I got my grant today. I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been a great help for tracking my invitation and grant.
> 
> Thank you everyone once again.
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> Code 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 30 points
> Degree 15 points
> IELTS 10 points
> Experience 10 points
> Total 65 Points
> EOI Submiited for 189 Apr 2017
> Invitation 18 Oct 2017
> Visa application 189 6 Dec 2017
> 1st CO Contact 6 Jun 2018
> 2st CO Contact 6 Jul 2018
> Grant 20 Aug 2018
> IED 20 Mar 2019




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dip102p

internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations on finally getting your grant. That was a lot wait to a CO contact, but at least they granted you fairly quickly after responding.
> 
> What was the reason for the CO contacts?


My First CO Contact was for Form 80 and second CO was for wife's functional english requirement (IELTS result had expired)


----------



## internationalcanuck

It would appear that many applicants recently are getting their grants within 1 month after responding to the CO contact.



dip102p said:


> My First CO Contact was for Form 80 and second CO was for wife's functional english requirement (IELTS result had expired)


----------



## sydney4062

Hi All , Need a help on booking ccl test . Is there any way to book ccl test earlier ? i am trying to register and the earliest it is showing the date is available for 09/04/2019 in Sydney location ?


----------



## rahulpop1

Have you replied to CO yet?


internationalcanuck said:


> It would appear that many applicants recently are getting their grants within 1 month after responding to the CO contact.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Welcome back @GunBun..
Keep being hopeful.. 🤞🏼
It's really painful.. 


GUNBUN said:


> Hello Guys...how are you
> 
> Not much activity here...it seems everyone back to routine life.
> 
> And the queue has reached till 20 April. Any Jan applicant here with no grant apart from me?
> 
> Whether we would get grant or do we need to open a new thread *** 189 Visa Lodge / Grant Gang 2019 ***
> 
> btw...I am back here....LOL.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Congratulations mate.. 


dip102p said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I got my grant today. I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been a great help for tracking my invitation and grant.
> 
> Thank you everyone once again.
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> Code 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 30 points
> Degree 15 points
> IELTS 10 points
> Experience 10 points
> Total 65 Points
> EOI Submiited for 189 Apr 2017
> Invitation 18 Oct 2017
> Visa application 189 6 Dec 2017
> 1st CO Contact 6 Jun 2018
> 2st CO Contact 6 Jul 2018
> Grant 20 Aug 2018
> IED 20 Mar 2019


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Not really mate. As per immitracker, Most of the CO contacted cases from June 26 are still pending. Few exceptions arr there.


internationalcanuck said:


> It would appear that many applicants recently are getting their grants within 1 month after responding to the CO contact.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sydney4062 said:


> Hi All , Need a help on booking ccl test . Is there any way to book ccl test earlier ? i am trying to register and the earliest it is showing the date is available for 09/04/2019 in Sydney location ?


Perhaps choose another location?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Soubhi1984 said:


> nothing is hidden
> 
> but my English scores is
> Speaking 8.5
> reading 8
> listening 8
> writing 7.5
> --
> 
> I don't have any relation or I didn't study in Australia
> is these scores made me eligible ??????????


In my humble opinion, no, you are ineligible. But wait for a delegate decision and see, please do update the forum okay


----------



## ihaleem9

Congrats dude. You're lucky. Haven't seen a 65 pointer invited in a while. Things are not as great as before. 

Congrats again. 



dip102p said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I got my grant today. I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been a great help for tracking my invitation and grant.
> 
> Thank you everyone once again.
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> Code 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 30 points
> Degree 15 points
> IELTS 10 points
> Experience 10 points
> Total 65 Points
> EOI Submiited for 189 Apr 2017
> Invitation 18 Oct 2017
> Visa application 189 6 Dec 2017
> 1st CO Contact 6 Jun 2018
> 2st CO Contact 6 Jul 2018
> Grant 20 Aug 2018
> IED 20 Mar 2019


----------



## am212312412

am212312412 said:


> I have a situation where some expert advise would be really helpful.
> 
> I had travelled to Phillipines multiple times for work. The situation is such that I had initially travelled on Business Visa. My company had applied for my Work Permit during my stay in Manila and continued to extend my Business visa every month with Philippines immigration till the time my Work permit was issued. My Indian salary was stopped and I was paid salary in Philippines post this. For ACS I had mentioned that I was employed in India till the time I got my Phillipines work permit and had salary slips to prove it whereas I was already staying in Manila for few months prior to this.
> 
> Now, how do I handle this in form 80 and Visa application where both address and employment history needs to be mentioned.
> If I go for employment as per my salary slips, then my residence address dates do not match this as I was staying in Phillipines on Business Visa whereas salary was credited in India.
> 
> Further, I travelled back to India and stayed there for few months. Then I went back to Philippines for the last time after an year and again had to travel on Business visa as my existing Work Permit had expired.
> Now in the online visa application I had to mention my last address in countries other than usual country of residence in past 10 years.
> So do I mention the last time I was there on Work permit and drew salary in that country or the time when I was even there on business Visa for couple of months. Again for ACS, I had not mentioned my last stint to Philippines as employment there as I was on Business Visa and drawing my salary in India.
> 
> Has anyone faced a similar problem and how was this handled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Anyone else with a similar case around here ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Lot of us in the same boat*



GUNBUN said:


> Hello Guys...how are you
> 
> Not much activity here...it seems everyone back to routine life.
> 
> And the queue has reached till 20 April. Any Jan applicant here with no grant apart from me?
> 
> Whether we would get grant or do we need to open a new thread *** 189 Visa Lodge / Grant Gang 2019 ***
> 
> btw...I am back here....LOL.


Hi Gunbun,

Me too man, I applied in the month of Jan2018 and no grant yet. !
Regards,
Nithin


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...anent-residency-application-finalised-one-day


----------



## venki7

I submitted on Jan19 and still waiting


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...anent-residency-application-finalised-one-day


Heartening to read, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KVK

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi Gunbun,
> 
> Me too man, I applied in the month of Jan2018 and no grant yet. !
> Regards,
> Nithin


Jan 11 Candidate.......no updates till now.


----------



## Ausysdhome

venki7 said:


> I submitted on Jan19 and still waiting



I am in the same boat. submitted on 9-Feb. done with 1 CO contact...still waiting


----------



## JHubble

Hi GunBun,

You are not alone, Jan 2018 applicant not a single update upto now. And btw welcome back .


GUNBUN said:


> Hello Guys...how are you
> 
> Not much activity here...it seems everyone back to routine life.
> 
> And the queue has reached till 20 April. Any Jan applicant here with no grant apart from me?
> 
> Whether we would get grant or do we need to open a new thread *** 189 Visa Lodge / Grant Gang 2019 ***
> 
> btw...I am back here....LOL.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105

Lovegill said:


> Hi experts, Can we upload some documents later on after lodging 189 visa application. My PF statement is not available yet, so want to add it later on. Thanks


Why do you need pf statement? Is it for proof of funds?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## munna1988

DVS105 said:


> Why do you need pf statement? Is it for proof of funds?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


It is a verifiable proof of your employment.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## spirecode

guys, im onshore and i forgot to get old pf statements while in bangalore india, now whats the easiest way to get pf statements please?


----------



## ihaleem9

I have gotten an invite recently and have got my FBI report as I reside in the US. Do I need to have State PCC also?


----------



## amitmishra04

ihaleem9 said:


> I have gotten an invite recently and have got my FBI report as I reside in the US. Do I need to have State PCC also?


Yes - State PCC is also needed for every state you have stayed in over the last 12 months


----------



## funkyninja

ihaleem9 said:


> I have gotten an invite recently and have got my FBI report as I reside in the US. Do I need to have State PCC also?




Pretty sure it’s only for if you’re a resident.


----------



## wit_vivek

Hi everyone, I would like some expert advice. I have three and a half years of exp in Aus and India. I got my ACS based on the exp in India but I am only claiming points for my exp here. Will DHA crosscheck my ref in India? Documents I have are payslips and ref letter. I was paid cash in India. For exp in oz I have got everything as I was paid in my bank account. Also will DHA consider my exp on ABN in Aus?


----------



## expat_user_25

ihaleem9 said:


> I have gotten an invite recently and have got my FBI report as I reside in the US. Do I need to have State PCC also?




Yes, you do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

spirecode said:


> guys, im onshore and i forgot to get old pf statements while in bangalore india, now whats the easiest way to get pf statements please?


Try this,
https://epfindia.gov.in/site_en/index.php

I guess this will only work if your PF account is still in force.


----------



## shekar.ym

funkyninja said:


> Pretty sure it’s only for if you’re a resident.




Nope. State pcc is needed from every state in which you have spent more than 3 months in last 12 months. This is documented in pcc requirement page of Doha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1

What is the current waiting time on 189 visa Grant if all the documents are submitted with application including medical???


----------



## Ismiya

Co contacted s56 
Lodged 15 April


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Folks..question for the oldies in the forum....I have my 189 in process and still showing in received status. My PCC is expiring on 26 Sept. Should I get a new PCC or wait for my application to be picked up. My Medical is also expiring on 27 Oct. Just a bit worried since I am in Australia and getting a PCC will take time. If I get into the CO contact loop then my application would get stretched unnecessarily. thanks.


----------



## rahulpop1

It will only provide PF statement since the time UAN was created not before that I believe when only PF account number used to be there.


luvjd said:


> Try this,
> https://epfindia.gov.in/site_en/index.php
> 
> I guess this will only work if your PF account is still in force.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

MALCOLM Turnbull has survived a “ leadership challenge from Peter Dutton, winning a party-room vote 48-35 and forcing his rival to resign from cabinet.

Should this affect processing times until home affairs has a new minister?


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> Hello Guys...how are you
> 
> Not much activity here...it seems everyone back to routine life.
> 
> And the queue has reached till 20 April. Any Jan applicant here with no grant apart from me?
> 
> Whether we would get grant or do we need to open a new thread *** 189 Visa Lodge / Grant Gang 2019 ***
> 
> btw...I am back here....LOL.


mee tooo


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Shoryuken said:


> MALCOLM Turnbull has survived a “ leadership challenge from Peter Dutton, winning a party-room vote 48-35 and forcing his rival to resign from cabinet.
> 
> Should this affect processing times until home affairs has a new minister?


Highly unlikely to affect processing times unless there is a policy change from cabinet imho, the APS is setup to work in the background despite political turmoil.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Lodged my subClass 189 visa for 261312 on 9th Aug 2017. It's been more than an year and status is still Received without any commencement mail or any communication from the department.

Called them thrice and they said it's under process and they don't have any other status.
Sent emails too but no reply.

I am an onshore applicant. Don't know what's happening.


----------



## adriah1234

HI Guys,

Any idea regarding ACS validity? Will DIBP consider it for 3 years or just 2 years?

Thanks


----------



## snim

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Folks..question for the oldies in the forum....I have my 189 in process and still showing in received status. My PCC is expiring on 26 Sept. Should I get a new PCC or wait for my application to be picked up. My Medical is also expiring on 27 Oct. Just a bit worried since I am in Australia and getting a PCC will take time. If I get into the CO contact loop then my application would get stretched unnecessarily. thanks.


Case officer may not ask for PCC again even if he picks up application after 1 year but there is no definite answer. If you don't want to waste time then keep everything ready as they will not take another 1 year of time to process your visa.


----------



## snim

adriah1234 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Any idea regarding ACS validity? Will DIBP consider it for 3 years or just 2 years?
> 
> Thanks


It will be mentioned on ur ACS report. Mine was valid for 2 years.


----------



## Binnie

Hi gaps.jaini
We are here waiting for 189 visa grant since December 2016 as we have lodged application that time without any work experience that need to be verified. But only difference with your application is that we got CO contacts three time asking for remedical, police clearance and the last co contact on 12 July 2018 for coloured photocopy of passport. Moreover they gave standard reply over phones that your file is under processing and never replied any email. I never understand why our file is stuck still need to be patient and wait as nothing is in my hands. No one understand there processing criteria as April 2018 people are getting grants and there are many waiting from last year and few unlucky like us who are waiting since 2016 too. It is now 1 year and around 8 months for my application to be in process. I am reading this forum since last year and seen people getting grant sometimes even after 2 years. Most of people around 2 years time.


----------



## adriah1234

Thanks, But i heard DIBP will consider it for 3 years, just wanted to confirm that !!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

adriah1234 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Any idea regarding ACS validity? Will DIBP consider it for 3 years or just 2 years?
> 
> Thanks


ACS results are valid for 24 months from date of issue, I would assume DIBP would follow those dates.

An exception is English language results, which DIBP explicitly states they accept results in the 3 years immediately prior to receiving an invite (whereas some English language tests state that they expire sooner).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Binnie said:


> Hi gaps.jaini
> We are here waiting for 189 visa grant since December 2016 as we have lodged application that time without any work experience that need to be verified. But only difference with your application is that we got CO contacts three time asking for remedical, police clearance and the last co contact on 12 July 2018 for coloured photocopy of passport. Moreover they gave standard reply over phones that your file is under processing and never replied any email. I never understand why our file is stuck still need to be patient and wait as nothing is in my hands. No one understand there processing criteria as April 2018 people are getting grants and there are many waiting from last year and few unlucky like us who are waiting since 2016 too. It is now 1 year and around 8 months for my application to be in process. I am reading this forum since last year and seen people getting grant sometimes even after 2 years. Most of people around 2 years time.


Hey Binnie, thanks for sharing your journey, that is indeed an extremely long wait.

Would you mind sharing your timeline, and the documents you submitted and were asked along the way by the CO?

How many people are included in your application?


----------



## pkk0574

adriah1234 said:


> Thanks, But i heard DIBP will consider it for 3 years, just wanted to confirm that !!



If you have the EOI submission acknowledgement, it mentions that for for 489, 189 or 190 visa (GSM visas), the skills assessment is valid for a maximum of three years. I am not sure if things have changed now after July 2018, but please check your EOI acknowledgment, if you have already lodged your visa.

Regards,



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini

Binnie said:


> Hi gaps.jaini
> We are here waiting for 189 visa grant since December 2016 as we have lodged application that time without any work experience that need to be verified. But only difference with your application is that we got CO contacts three time asking for remedical, police clearance and the last co contact on 12 July 2018 for coloured photocopy of passport. Moreover they gave standard reply over phones that your file is under processing and never replied any email. I never understand why our file is stuck still need to be patient and wait as nothing is in my hands. No one understand there processing criteria as April 2018 people are getting grants and there are many waiting from last year and few unlucky like us who are waiting since 2016 too. It is now 1 year and around 8 months for my application to be in process. I am reading this forum since last year and seen people getting grant sometimes even after 2 years. Most of people around 2 years time.


Thanks Binnie for your response. Really appreciate. Hope we receive our grants very soon. Cheers.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Guys, this question is for my friend. He is working in Sydney on 457 currently. He is in India for this week for holidays. He is going to submit his EOI after his return in the next week. He has received his EOI and scored 20 points from PTE. He will be submitting his EOI for 75 points for 261312. It looks like he would receive his invitation within a month or 2. 

I am suggesting him to create IMMI account now only and generate the HAP ID and get the medical done in India to save money as it costs 350 AUD in Australia. Is this a wise thing to do? 

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

PrettyIsotonic said:


> ACS results are valid for 24 months from date of issue, I would assume DIBP would follow those dates.
> 
> An exception is English language results, which DIBP explicitly states they accept results in the 3 years immediately prior to receiving an invite (whereas some English language tests state that they expire sooner).


However, this is not applicable to spouse functional english.


----------



## andreyx108b

gaps.jaini said:


> Guys, this question is for my friend. He is working in Sydney on 457 currently. He is in India for this week for holidays. He is going to submit his EOI after his return in the next week. He has received his EOI and scored 20 points from PTE. He will be submitting his EOI for 75 points for 261312. It looks like he would receive his invitation within a month or 2.
> 
> I am suggesting him to create IMMI account now only and generate the HAP ID and get the medical done in India to save money as it costs 350 AUD in Australia. Is this a wise thing to do?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. I have done it overseas while on holidays.


----------



## andreyx108b

Binnie said:


> Hi gaps.jaini
> We are here waiting for 189 visa grant since December 2016 as we have lodged application that time without any work experience that need to be verified. But only difference with your application is that we got CO contacts three time asking for remedical, police clearance and the last co contact on 12 July 2018 for coloured photocopy of passport. Moreover they gave standard reply over phones that your file is under processing and never replied any email. I never understand why our file is stuck still need to be patient and wait as nothing is in my hands. No one understand there processing criteria as April 2018 people are getting grants and there are many waiting from last year and few unlucky like us who are waiting since 2016 too. It is now 1 year and around 8 months for my application to be in process. I am reading this forum since last year and seen people getting grant sometimes even after 2 years. Most of people around 2 years time.


You will hear soon... i am pretty sure.


----------



## gaps.jaini

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. I have done it overseas while on holidays.


Thanks Andrey.


----------



## Shoryuken

Wow! CO contact for 25 th April lodgement.


----------



## wit_vivek

wit_vivek said:


> Hi everyone, I would like some expert advice. I have three and a half years of exp in Aus and India. I got my ACS based on the exp in India but I am only claiming points for my exp here. Will DHA crosscheck my ref in India? Documents I have are payslips and ref letter. I was paid cash in India. For exp in oz I have got everything as I was paid in my bank account. Also will DHA consider my exp on ABN in Aus?


Any idea guys? I also believe that DHA will not do a ref check if you are not claiming points towards your exp, is it true?


----------



## anubhavsharma18

wit_vivek said:


> Any idea guys? I also believe that DHA will not do a ref check if you are not claiming points towards your exp, is it true?


If experience was used to calculate relevant experience then DHA might do reference check.


----------



## madhulika_singh

I got invitation for Visa 189. I submitted the visa application and visa fees on 14th April 2018. I haven't uploaded the form 1221 and form 80. I was expecting CO communication for same but didn't receive any communication yet.

Doubt 1 : Is form 1221 and form 80 mandatory to upload ?
Doubt 2 : When CO sends any communication, what mail id does it come from. What is the mail Id OR mail Id Extension with which I can filter my mails, to find if there was any communication that I missed on.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EOI points: 75
ANZSCO: 261311
Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Invited 189


----------



## madhulika_singh

Shoryuken said:


> Wow! CO contact for 25 th April lodgement.


Great to hear that. 

I lodged on 14th April and didn't upload Form 80 and Form 1221.
I was expecting CO communication for same but didn't receive any communication yet.

Doubt 1 : Is form 1221 and form 80 mandatory to upload ?
Doubt 2 : When CO sends any communication, what mail id does it come from. What is the mail Id OR mail Id Extension with which I can filter my mails, to find if there was any communication that I missed on.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EOI points: 75
ANZSCO: 261311
Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Invited 189


----------



## madhulika_singh

I got invitation for Visa 189. I submitted the visa application and visa fees on 14th April 2018. I am expecting to get the grant by October 2018 end, hopefully.
I am planning to get married in another few months, can happen before October OR might be by December.

Doubt : I want to apply for PR visa for my spouse as well. I know if I did it with my visa lodgement, it would be super simple. But what's the process now. 
Can anybody help OR provide some pointer where I can explore. I definitely don't want him to go through the same long process and waiting period that I had to go through. Is there any way ?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EOI points: 75
ANZSCO: 261311
Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Invited 189


----------



## pkk0574

madhulika_singh said:


> I got invitation for Visa 189. I submitted the visa application and visa fees on 14th April 2018. I haven't uploaded the form 1221 and form 80. I was expecting CO communication for same but didn't receive any communication yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt 1 : Is form 1221 and form 80 mandatory to upload ?
> 
> Doubt 2 : When CO sends any communication, what mail id does it come from. What is the mail Id OR mail Id Extension with which I can filter my mails, to find if there was any communication that I missed on.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> EOI points: 75
> 
> ANZSCO: 261311
> 
> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> 
> Invited 189




The best way to know if the CO has contacted you (and you are not sure if an email has reached you), would be to check your Immiaccount. There is a communication section and that should be updated with any communication sent by the CO.

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madhulika_singh

pkk0574 said:


> The best way to know if the CO has contacted you (and you are not sure if an email has reached you), would be to check your Immiaccount. There is a communication section and that should be updated with any communication sent by the CO.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the help. But I don't see any communication section on my Immiaccount. Could you please tell where exactly do I find this and with what name.


----------



## hemanth87

Hello

I got my invite on 11th August .Today, while iam trying to pay the fees ,it is asking me to upload all the documents before payment but i heard in this forum that we can upload documents after payment.

Does anyone face the same scenario recently or am i doing anything wrong in filling the application?
Is there any change in the process recently?


----------



## wrecker

madhulika_singh said:


> Thanks for the help. But I don't see any communication section on my Immiaccount. Could you please tell where exactly do I find this and with what name.


In your applications, go to view details. on the left hand said panel, you should find messages.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

wrecker said:


> In your applications, go to view details. on the left hand said panel, you should find messages.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Yes, that’s correct. Thanks

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

madhulika_singh said:


> Thanks for the help. But I don't see any communication section on my Immiaccount. Could you please tell where exactly do I find this and with what name.




Adding to wrecker’s post, the section is called “List of correspondence”

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9

Do we have a list of documents that CO requested from applicants? I'm more interested in seeing those that are unique. This is to save time from CO contact and stuff.


----------



## munna1988

hemanth87 said:


> Hello
> 
> I got my invite on 11th August .Today, while iam trying to pay the fees ,it is asking me to upload all the documents before payment but i heard in this forum that we can upload documents after payment.
> 
> Does anyone face the same scenario recently or am i doing anything wrong in filling the application?
> Is there any change in the process recently?


You aren't doing anything wrong. Things did change after July 1 this year. Apparently, you will have to upload required documents applicable to you, before you pay the fee. I think you can attach additional evidences even after you pay the fee, but its better if someone who applied recently confirms this for you.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9

You can still proceed with payment and when it asks for all required documents, it will give a comment box on reasons why you didn't submit. You could just enter that you'll submit once you have it handy. Not a big deal. It will give you same options as now after submitting. 



hemanth87 said:


> Hello
> 
> I got my invite on 11th August .Today, while iam trying to pay the fees ,it is asking me to upload all the documents before payment but i heard in this forum that we can upload documents after payment.
> 
> Does anyone face the same scenario recently or am i doing anything wrong in filling the application?
> Is there any change in the process recently?


----------



## hemanth87

munna1988 said:


> hemanth87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I got my invite on 11th August .Today, while iam trying to pay the fees ,it is asking me to upload all the documents before payment but i heard in this forum that we can upload documents after payment.
> 
> Does anyone face the same scenario recently or am i doing anything wrong in filling the application?
> Is there any change in the process recently?
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't doing anything wrong. Things did change after July 1 this year. Apparently, you will have to upload required documents applicable to you, before you pay the fee. I think you can attach additional evidences even after you pay the fee, but its better if someone who applied recently confirms this for you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## hemanth87

ihaleem9 said:


> You can still proceed with payment and when it asks for all required documents, it will give a comment box on reasons why you didn't submit. You could just enter that you'll submit once you have it handy. Not a big deal. It will give you same options as now after submitting.
> 
> 
> 
> hemanth87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I got my invite on 11th August .Today, while iam trying to pay the fees ,it is asking me to upload all the documents before payment but i heard in this forum that we can upload documents after payment.
> 
> Does anyone face the same scenario recently or am i doing anything wrong in filling the application?
> Is there any change in the process recently?
Click to expand...

Thank you.I gathered all the required documents except Form80 and form1221.Will get these ready as well and submit.


----------



## ihaleem9

I applied for Indian PCC (in Chicago) for my wife and had to send her passport along with it. I was assuming they will send back our passport first but seems like they will send the passport along with PCC - that sucks! Our medicals are stuck because of that.

The process sucks. What if a person has to make an emergency visit to india with their passports stuck here.


----------



## Lovegill

Hi experts, Can someone advise how to send pte score to DoHa. I can’t find address when tried to search for this. 
Thanks


----------



## aswin4PR

Don't know where it leads to... Its been very less number of grants in this month and also zero grants today... At this pace it would take years to complete the pending files I guess.. 

However, i don't believe, on zero grant days... It could be someone who might have ignored IMMITracker and The expat forums...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

hemanth87 said:


> Hello
> 
> I got my invite on 11th August .Today, while iam trying to pay the fees ,it is asking me to upload all the documents before payment but i heard in this forum that we can upload documents after payment.
> 
> Does anyone face the same scenario recently or am i doing anything wrong in filling the application?
> Is there any change in the process recently?


Others have mentioned what happens, but just to add, the system isn't perfect. 

Eg I listed a series of overseas experience I was not claiming points for (in fact completely unskilled employment) - and one of the required sections for uploading docos that I had was for evidence of overseas employment. 

I just stated that I am not making any claims of overseas skilled employment in the box that popped up. 

Also, after you submit and pay, a new section classified as "Others" popped up for me where I dumped evidence that couldn't fit in other areas


----------



## Khushbu107

hemanth87 said:


> Hello
> 
> I got my invite on 11th August .Today, while iam trying to pay the fees ,it is asking me to upload all the documents before payment but i heard in this forum that we can upload documents after payment.
> 
> Does anyone face the same scenario recently or am i doing anything wrong in filling the application?
> Is there any change in the process recently?




Hey... I lodged my visa after 1-July.. I would recommend you to upload all documents including PCC and medical before paying the fee.. I somehow can’t upload any additional documents now after lodging.. 
it’s best if you upload all documents and then pay the fee..
Lodging it a couple of weeks later makes more sense than regretting it later.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

I don't know when they will pick up CO contacted cases. This wait is very painful.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

Everyone is frustrated with Aussie immigration. There should be someone to give them a lesson. This is really annoying I am waiting since so long and even cannot join any job on contract basis due to IED date. We all are suffering somehow due to immigration. This is annoying fed up


----------



## hemanth87

Khushbu107 said:


> hemanth87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I got my invite on 11th August .Today, while iam trying to pay the fees ,it is asking me to upload all the documents before payment but i heard in this forum that we can upload documents after payment.
> 
> Does anyone face the same scenario recently or am i doing anything wrong in filling the application?
> Is there any change in the process recently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... I lodged my visa after 1-July.. I would recommend you to upload all documents including PCC and medical before paying the fee.. I somehow can’t upload any additional documents now after lodging..
> it’s best if you upload all documents and then pay the fee..
> Lodging it a couple of weeks later makes more sense than regretting it later..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I got my PCC document but can we go for medicals without HAPId because I heard that we will get this only after making payment.


----------



## Mirage_-

Hello. Need your advice please. I have already lodged my application but travelled out of the country. Do i need to submit an updated form80 (or any other form) for my travel history? Thanks


----------



## Khushbu107

hemanth87 said:


> I got my PCC document but can we go for medicals without HAPId because I heard that we will get this only after making payment.




You can generate a HAP ID without making a payment.. go for medical and once they upload your results, then pay the fee..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin21

ihaleem9 said:


> I applied for Indian PCC (in Chicago) for my wife and had to send her passport along with it. I was assuming they will send back our passport first but seems like they will send the passport along with PCC - that sucks! Our medicals are stuck because of that.
> 
> The process sucks. What if a person has to make an emergency visit to india with their passports stuck here.


Go to their website and find the contact person's name for Miscellaneous department and send them an email. This should cut your time by half. I know couple of people who did it.


----------



## shekar.ym

Khushbu107 said:


> Hey... I lodged my visa after 1-July.. I would recommend you to upload all documents including PCC and medical before paying the fee.. I somehow can’t upload any additional documents now after lodging..
> it’s best if you upload all documents and then pay the fee..
> Lodging it a couple of weeks later makes more sense than regretting it later..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you sure that HAP ids cannot be generated after paying the fee? My agent told me that he can still generate HAP ids after paying fee..


----------



## mohamedzaki

Zero grants today ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

ihaleem9 said:


> I applied for Indian PCC (in Chicago) for my wife and had to send her passport along with it. I was assuming they will send back our passport first but seems like they will send the passport along with PCC - that sucks! Our medicals are stuck because of that.
> 
> The process sucks. What if a person has to make an emergency visit to india with their passports stuck here.


thats strange...one of my friend applied for PCC at Chicago Embassy..they gave his passport back same day but sent his file for verification to India...


----------



## AP1187

Just noticed that the estimated grant time has been updated from 8-10 months to 9-14 months in my account. Not sure if it gets updated for all the applicants.

Everyone, brace yourselves for an extended ride. We might be in this for a bit long.


----------



## Shoryuken

AP1187 said:


> Just noticed that the estimated grant time has been updated from 8-10 months to 9-14 months in my account. Not sure if it gets updated for all the applicants.
> 
> Everyone, brace yourselves for an extended ride. We might be in this for a bit long.


probably following events happened in review meeting last night:

"Boss, we are holding up many applications since Jan,Feb,Its going to be 8 months and they will make calls...

Answer from boss: "You know what to do and Dhondhu Just Chill.."

Edit:It has changed to 9-14months for me too


----------



## funkyninja

Just saw this too. Sad..



AP1187 said:


> Just noticed that the estimated grant time has been updated from 8-10 months to 9-14 months in my account. Not sure if it gets updated for all the applicants.
> 
> Everyone, brace yourselves for an extended ride. We might be in this for a bit long.


----------



## amavai

*Wating for grant on 189???*

__________________
ANZSCO Code : 261111

EOI Lodged : March 15th 2018 with 80 Points
Visa Lodged: Jun 14th 2018
Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 15th Jun 2018
CO Contact : 20th July 2018 for Spouse Proof
Replied on : 21st July 2018
Grant : ??????:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:

Can you please let me know how long it will take to provied grant after CO query???


----------



## Bonbons

Hi everyone. I have a question to ask. My husband ( my dependent) just got a red light traffic offence and he has accumulated 12 demerit points with that and due to speeding offences. We are waiting for the notice to come in the mail and his license will probably be suspended for 3 months due to 12 demerit points.
If I am in the process of awaiting pr grant/ or was about to lodge 189, are these offences we need to declare in his form 80? Or submit a 1022? I don't believe this is a offence awaiting legal proceedings ( although we are awaiting suspension notice) ? Nor is it a conviction?

Thanks guys! 


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## darivap

amavai said:


> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261111
> 
> EOI Lodged : March 15th 2018 with 80 Points
> Visa Lodged: Jun 14th 2018
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 15th Jun 2018
> CO Contact : 20th July 2018 for Spouse Proof
> Replied on : 21st July 2018
> Grant : ??????:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:
> 
> Can you please let me know how long it will take to provied grant after CO query???


Wow. You got CO contact in a month? Or is there a typo?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robi14

Hi All

CO contact on 25 July and all documents were updated by 11 August. When can i expect outcome. How many days it ideally take


----------



## Shoryuken

amavai said:


> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261111
> 
> EOI Lodged : March 15th 2018 with 80 Points
> Visa Lodged: Jun 14th 2018
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 15th Jun 2018
> CO Contact : 20th July 2018 for Spouse Proof
> Replied on : 21st July 2018
> Grant : ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know how long it will take to provied grant after CO query???


Around 28 Aug-31Aug in the best case

Or upto few months depending upon CO


----------



## Shoryuken

Robi14 said:


> Hi All
> 
> CO contact on 25 July and all documents were updated by 11 August. When can i expect outcome. How many days it ideally take


Ideal case :you should have got it.
Best case: By 20-22 Sep
Worst case: upto few months depending upon CO


----------



## Shoryuken

Bonbons said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question to ask. My husband ( my dependent) just got a red light traffic offence and he has accumulated 12 demerit points with that and due to speeding offences. We are waiting for the notice to come in the mail and his license will probably be suspended for 3 months due to 12 demerit points.
> If I am in the process of awaiting pr grant/ or was about to lodge 189, are these offences we need to declare in his form 80? Or submit a 1022? I don't believe this is a offence awaiting legal proceedings ( although we are awaiting suspension notice) ? Nor is it a conviction?
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.


You have already submitted your Police Clearances. So i reckon it non-criminal offence shouldnt be a problem.

But i hope someone more aware would also answer this.


----------



## amitmishra04

AP1187 said:


> Just noticed that the estimated grant time has been updated from 8-10 months to 9-14 months in my account. Not sure if it gets updated for all the applicants.
> 
> Everyone, brace yourselves for an extended ride. We might be in this for a bit long.



Australia is the new USA:confused2:


----------



## bjg26

amavai said:


> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261111
> 
> EOI Lodged : March 15th 2018 with 80 Points
> Visa Lodged: Jun 14th 2018
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 15th Jun 2018
> CO Contact : 20th July 2018 for Spouse Proof
> Replied on : 21st July 2018
> Grant : ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know how long it will take to provied grant after CO query???


That’s a fast CO Contact...


----------



## Manusun

Yea same for us too..it got updated as 9-14 months


----------



## deepak.pothiyil

Hi guys,

I received the CO contact today, requesting for more information on my previous visa refusals.

"Please provide details of
these refusals such as the purpose for your visit and the decision letter received from the
visa processing office for that country."

So I have had the following rejections.

1) Singapore PR application - Rejected in 2016 while I was employed there, no reasons provided and there was only a hard copy of the rejection letter which I don't have now unfortunately.

2) B1 visa - Rejected in 2018 with 214(b).

I had mentioned these details clearly in form 80 as well, but now they are asking for the decision letter. Could someone please advise how I can respond to this.


Lodge date : 16th April 2018
262112 - ICT Security Specialist - 75 pts

many thanks.


----------



## AP1187

amitmishra04 said:


> Australia is the new USA:confused2:


Not at all, far from it. 

It can easily take one over 15 years to get a Green Card in the US (unless one applied in the EB-1 category).

I'd always prefer the Australian point system over irrational rules, country-wise quota, abrupt number of visa grants that is present in the US immigration system.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received the CO contact today, requesting for more information on my previous visa refusals.
> 
> "Please provide details of
> these refusals such as the purpose for your visit and the decision letter received from the
> visa processing office for that country."
> 
> So I have had the following rejections.
> 
> 1) Singapore PR application - Rejected in 2016 while I was employed there, no reasons provided and there was only a hard copy of the rejection letter which I don't have now unfortunately.
> 
> 2) B1 visa - Rejected in 2018 with 214(b).
> 
> I had mentioned these details clearly in form 80 as well, but now they are asking for the decision letter. Could someone please advise how I can respond to this.
> 
> 
> Lodge date : 16th April 2018
> 262112 - ICT Security Specialist - 75 pts
> 
> many thanks.


You seem to have the decision/rejection letter for the Singapore PR, do you have the same for the B1 visa?

Just submit those I guess.

Curious to hear from others too.


----------



## deepak.pothiyil

PrettyIsotonic said:


> deepak.pothiyil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I received the CO contact today, requesting for more information on my previous visa refusals.
> 
> "Please provide details of
> these refusals such as the purpose for your visit and the decision letter received from the
> visa processing office for that country."
> 
> So I have had the following rejections.
> 
> 1) Singapore PR application - Rejected in 2016 while I was employed there, no reasons provided and there was only a hard copy of the rejection letter which I don't have now unfortunately.
> 
> 2) B1 visa - Rejected in 2018 with 214(b).
> 
> I had mentioned these details clearly in form 80 as well, but now they are asking for the decision letter. Could someone please advise how I can respond to this.
> 
> 
> Lodge date : 16th April 2018
> 262112 - ICT Security Specialist - 75 pts
> 
> many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have the decision/rejection letter for the Singapore PR, do you have the same for the B1 visa?
> 
> Just submit those I guess.
> 
> Curious to hear from others too.
Click to expand...

I do not have the rejection letter they had sent me for Singapore PR. It was a hard copy delivered via post, and I didn't find it necessary to keep a rejection letter safe at that point of time 😞.Seems to have backfired now. 

For B1, there is a generic 214(b) form that they hand over to all the rejected candidates. Nothing more.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

deepak.pothiyil said:


> I do not have the rejection letter they had sent me for Singapore PR. It was a hard copy delivered via post, and I didn't find it necessary to keep a rejection letter safe at that point of time 😞.Seems to have backfired now.
> 
> For B1, there is a generic 214(b) form that they hand over to all the rejected candidates. Nothing more.


Don't worry - not many people would have held on to a letter like that, don't be too hard on yourself. 

Perhaps try getting in touch with the Immigration & Checkpoint Authority and/or Ministry of Home Affairs to see if they might be able to issue you a copy or have one lying around in their records?

Then you can forward any correspondence on to your DHA CO to show that you have made a reasonable effort to get the documentation they wanted.


----------



## hemanth87

Khushbu107 said:


> hemanth87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my PCC document but can we go for medicals without HAPId because I heard that we will get this only after making payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can generate a HAP ID without making a payment.. go for medical and once they upload your results, then pay the fee..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> 
> I asked my agent that we shall make payment after medicals and I got the below reply
> "We have logged into your application and see that as of not they are not requesting medicals. So after payment will guide you on the same."
> 
> Not sure if we can upload medicals after payment.
Click to expand...


----------



## hemanth87

shekar.ym said:


> Khushbu107 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... I lodged my visa after 1-July.. I would recommend you to upload all documents including PCC and medical before paying the fee.. I somehow can’t upload any additional documents now after lodging..
> it’s best if you upload all documents and then pay the fee..
> Lodging it a couple of weeks later makes more sense than regretting it later..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure that HAP ids cannot be generated after paying the fee? My agent told me that he can still generate HAP ids after paying fee..
Click to expand...

I asked my agent that we shall make payment after medicals and I got the below reply
"We have logged into your application and see that as of not they are not requesting medicals. So after payment will guide you on the same."

Not sure if we can upload medicals after payment.


----------



## deepak.pothiyil

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Don't worry - not many people would have held on to a letter like that, don't be too hard on yourself.
> 
> Perhaps try getting in touch with the Immigration & Checkpoint Authority and/or Ministry of Home Affairs to see if they might be able to issue you a copy or have one lying around in their records?
> 
> Then you can forward any correspondence on to your DHA CO to show that you have made a reasonable effort to get the documentation they wanted.


Yeah, that's the only option I guess. Thanks PrettyIsotonic for your suggestions.


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> probably following events happened in review meeting last night:
> 
> "Boss, we are holding up many applications since Jan,Feb,Its going to be 8 months and they will make calls...
> 
> Answer from boss: "You know what to do and Dhondhu Just Chill.."
> 
> Edit:It has changed to 9-14months for me too


For 189, 8-10 to 9-14

For 190, 6-7 to 6-9

Clear discrimination, while most 190 i.e. 75% will be through in 6 months, most 189 will be like beggar even after 9 months.

With this news immitracker statistics becomes irrelevant.

Anyone who received ITA in last round can think of 190.

Today it is an official death of #AugustBatch and my overconfidence.

Soon there will be news in local gurgaon newspapers "Techie who applied for Australian visa commits suicide after waiting for 9 months"...Lol

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> Shoryuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably following events happened in review meeting last night:
> 
> "Boss, we are holding up many applications since Jan,Feb,Its going to be 8 months and they will make calls...
> 
> Answer from boss: "You know what to do and Dhondhu Just Chill.."
> 
> Edit:It has changed to 9-14months for me too
> 
> 
> 
> For 189, 8-10 to 9-14
> 
> For 190, 6-7 to 6-9
> 
> Clear discrimination, while most 190 i.e. 75% will be through in 6 months, most 189 will be like beggar even after 9 months.
> 
> With this news immitracker statistics becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Anyone who received ITA in last round can think of 190.
> 
> Today it is an official death of #AugustBatch and my overconfidence.
> 
> Soon there will be news in local gurgaon newspapers "Techie who applied for Australian visa commits suicide after waiting for 9 months"...Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Gunbun... Don't be disheartened. It's not the end of the world. We are just speculating.. Life comes with surprises... You will be happily surprised soon... Mark my words... Try to enjoy your life in India in the meanwhile... I have my days of panic too... But hang in there...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

GUNBUN said:


> For 189, 8-10 to 9-14
> 
> For 190, 6-7 to 6-9
> 
> Clear discrimination, while most 190 i.e. 75% will be through in 6 months, most 189 will be like beggar even after 9 months.
> 
> With this news immitracker statistics becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Anyone who received ITA in last round can think of 190.
> 
> Today it is an official death of #AugustBatch and my overconfidence.
> 
> Soon there will be news in local gurgaon newspapers "Techie who applied for Australian visa commits suicide after waiting for 9 months"...Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Hang in there GUNBUN!

Also, in case you haven't seen, DHA is transparent about its priority processing arrangements:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled


----------



## spirecode

gunbun- let it go out of ur head man, just relax.. it wil definitely come to you.. relax buddy


----------



## spirecode

seniors, is fillin form 80, 1221 for both husband n wife mandatory? as im not claimin partner points, since my wife has few career breaks not much in to fill.
pls advice


----------



## wrecker

spirecode said:


> seniors, is fillin form 80, 1221 for both husband n wife mandatory? as im not claimin partner points, since my wife has few career breaks not much in to fill.
> pls advice


In my opinion, better to fill Form 80 for both. The idea of Form 80 is for CO to know about the complete history of the applicant. In my opinion, you should upload any and every document which shall assists the CO to process your case towards grant even if it means slightly overkill.


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> Shoryuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably following events happened in review meeting last night:
> 
> "Boss, we are holding up many applications since Jan,Feb,Its going to be 8 months and they will make calls...
> 
> Answer from boss: "You know what to do and Dhondhu Just Chill.."
> 
> Edit:It has changed to 9-14months for me too
> 
> 
> 
> For 189, 8-10 to 9-14
> 
> For 190, 6-7 to 6-9
> 
> Clear discrimination, while most 190 i.e. 75% will be through in 6 months, most 189 will be like beggar even after 9 months.
> 
> With this news immitracker statistics becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Anyone who received ITA in last round can think of 190.
> 
> Today it is an official death of #AugustBatch and my overconfidence.
> 
> Soon there will be news in local gurgaon newspapers "Techie who applied for Australian visa commits suicide after waiting for 9 months"...Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Calm down mate, there must be few things in your bucket list to do.
Let me give you a clue 
(Must Beat the astrologer before Aug)

Please , the reference to taking one’s life is not cool (even as joke).what if someone not so headstrong and depressed gets inspired .


----------



## Shoryuken

spirecode said:


> seniors, is fillin form 80, 1221 for both husband n wife mandatory? as im not claimin partner points, since my wife has few career breaks not much in to fill.
> pls advice




Yeah! Fill out both forms for both.The form 80 will be helpful to CO in order to figure out your profile much faster.
1221 has redundant info, none of my freinds who got grant filled it until now.
But its advisable to fill it too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spirecode

thnx guys yeah wil do


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> Calm down mate, there must be few things in your bucket list to do.
> Let me give you a clue
> (Must Beat the astrologer before Aug)
> 
> Please , the reference to taking one’s life is not cool (even as joke).what if someone not so headstrong and depressed gets inspired .


April 12,16,25....today.

May is not too far shoryuken...good luck.

They forgot to mention that processing time applicable for Jan applicants only excluding 2613*

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

oh my ****ing god

the queue is 1 week or about 10 days away from my application. hoorie sheet


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> April 12,16,25....today.
> 
> May is not too far shoryuken...good luck.
> 
> They forgot to mention that processing time applicable for Jan applicants only excluding 2613*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



Wow.. 25 April. Keeping fingers crossed and gingers crushed (to make tea).

But April has many applicants numerically.
Also DoHA is very random is selection of profiles.
Mind says May should come fast in queue and i get a grant, heart says folks ahead of me should be processed rightfully.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

what date of May did you lodge shoryuken

its like 100m running marathon. Some of us like newbienz = usain bolt, get the grant in a week or two, world record.

its so close and I have nothing to do but wait, wake up and masturbate all day


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kaanixir said:


> what date of May did you lodge shoryuken
> 
> its like 100m running marathon. Some of us like newbienz = usain bolt, get the grant in a week or two, world record.
> 
> its so close and I have nothing to do but wait, wake up and masturbate all day


Dude you made me choke on my drink with that last sentence lmaoo


----------



## Shoryuken

kaanixir said:


> what date of May did you lodge shoryuken
> 
> its like 100m running marathon. Some of us like newbienz = usain bolt, get the grant in a week or two, world record.
> 
> its so close and I have nothing to do but wait, wake up and masturbate all day



I lodged my application on 12th May, behind you on the list.
Just keeping expectation low in terms of timelines so mentally prepared for October processing.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman

AP1187 said:


> Not at all, far from it.
> 
> It can easily take one over 15 years to get a Green Card in the US (unless one applied in the EB-1 category).
> 
> I'd always prefer the Australian point system over irrational rules, country-wise quota, abrupt number of visa grants that is present in the US immigration system.


15 Years (you are kidding Mate). I came back because EB2 could take 96-125 years for Indians. EB3 (150 Years). What was the point in living and dying on a H1 visa?


----------



## ihaleem9

I second that. It's highly impossible to get a greencard through employment category unless your country of birth is "not" India or china. 



vsundarraman said:


> AP1187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, far from it.
> 
> It can easily take one over 15 years to get a Green Card in the US (unless one applied in the EB-1 category).
> 
> I'd always prefer the Australian point system over irrational rules, country-wise quota, abrupt number of visa grants that is present in the US immigration system.
> 
> 
> 
> 15 Years (you are kidding Mate). I came back because EB2 could take 96-125 years for Indians. EB3 (150 Years). What was the point in living and dying on a H1 visa?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ausysdhome

ihaleem9 said:


> I second that. It's highly impossible to get a greencard through employment category unless your country of birth is "not" India or china.



So many folks in this queue who are in the same boat ! Also the problem with waiting for US GC is that after certain time, the kids who were born in India will go out of status once they turn 21.


But the dilemma most of the folks who wait for GC is that what if I move out and the rules change? or if we can give it 2more years etc.


Someone above mentioned about EB1. But even for EB1 the priority date is 2012...for India it's bad.


I lodged my Australia visa appl in early Feb'18. But after first CO contact it's all silence...waiting in line with GUNBUN and others...


----------



## Manusun

I lodged visa on june 13 under 189 ctegory..

No updates yet..wen can i expect approval?


----------



## Shoryuken

Manusun said:


> I lodged visa on june 13 under 189 ctegory..
> 
> No updates yet..wen can i expect approval?


1. If lucky: Possibly by October 13( Direct grant)
2. If CO contact then Oct 13 + 1 to 2 months

3. 9-14 months - official timeline

you've gotta ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?"


----------



## Manusun

Shoryuken said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged visa on june 13 under 189 ctegory..
> 
> No updates yet..wen can i expect approval?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If lucky: Possibly by October 13( Direct grant)
> 2. If CO contact then Oct 13 + 1 to 2
> 
> months
> 
> 3. 9-14 months - official timeline
> 
> you've gotta ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?"
Click to expand...


Oh Thabk you..feel bit relaxed..

If visa gets approved before this year end..then i will feel lucky myself


----------



## rahulpop1

And MyImmiTracker is down. Is it down for me only or everyone?
I am old customer so they might have thought of deactivating it for me.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Lodged my visa today..
medicals planning for next week.


----------



## rahulpop1

shekar.ym said:


> Lodged my visa today..
> medicals planning for next week.




Best luck buddy.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

rahulpop1 said:


> Best luck buddy..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thank you..and good luck to you too.


----------



## shekar.ym

rahulpop1 said:


> And MyImmiTracker is down. Is it down for me only or everyone?
> I am old customer so they might have thought of deactivating it for me..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


down for me too.


----------



## lagxen

Hahhaa I noticed people answering this type of question differently each time and very creative, I find it amusing 🤣

We all are lucky, we have invitation and being considered, luckier than half of the people here in the forum


Shoryuken said:


> 1. If lucky: Possibly by October 13( Direct grant)
> 2. If CO contact then Oct 13 + 1 to 2 months
> 
> 3. 9-14 months - official timeline
> 
> you've gotta ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?"


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Thanks Shekhar. Need lots of those wishes. 🤞🏼


shekar.ym said:


> thank you..and good luck to you too.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsen.m07

Hi guyz I really need help in one of my questions filing PR application under previous residence countries it says “Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?” 1) There is no timeline given so does it mean since birth or last 10 years? 2) I am the only applicant so does this statement includes me as well? 3) Do I have to list all my trips overseas and for how long 1 trip be considered living in a country?

Please Need help and advice as i am totally stuck here! Thanks


----------



## shekar.ym

ahsen.m07 said:


> Hi guyz I really need help in one of my questions filing PR application under previous residence countries it says “Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?” 1) There is no timeline given so does it mean since birth or last 10 years? 2) I am the only applicant so does this statement includes me as well? 3) Do I have to list all my trips overseas and for how long 1 trip be considered living in a country?
> 
> Please Need help and advice as i am totally stuck here! Thanks


if this is for visa application (not form 80), list out the last stayed address in each country you stayed other than current country where you are staying.


----------



## andyrent

processing time updated for me as well 9 to 14 months.


----------



## GUNBUN

*Regarding Processing Time*

I guess that from today morning we all are sad/anxious due to increase in processing time from 8-10 months to 9-14 months 

However, lately I noticed that this is normal and it happened last year as well.

In *2017*, July was silent month (29 grants), August-87 grants, Sep-Massive 651 grants. So we can assume that all these Sep batch grants were processed in background during July month.

On *24th July 2017* suddenly, the processing time changed from 4-7 months to 8-11 months.

Source: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ia/1304130-visa-processing-times-updated.html

VISA CLASS
189 75%: 8 mnths 90%:11mnths
190 75%: 9 mnths 90%:13mnths
489 75%: 8 mnths 90%:14mnths

Forum members were in shock & here are some of the comments:

_Karan y25 : 189 average processing time changed to 8-11 months as per DIBP. It might get worse seeing the current trend.
Is it better off to apply for canada pr in current situation?

Cadimi : From the original minimum of 4 months to 8 months now for 189! Such a great despair!

Karanbansal91 : Processing times almost increased by 4 months.I know, this is a bad news for applicants but this is new reality we have to accept._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In *2018*, From 26 July onwards they slowed down i.e. not processing older cases. And I am expecting that for past 4 weeks they are clearing old files in background.

*Conclusion : Do not panic at the moment due to increase in processing time. Who knows September is favorite month for DIBP and again this year we may see grants raining soon.*


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

This week official theme
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Grasshoppers.ogg


----------



## amitmishra04

GUNBUN said:


> I guess that from today morning we all are sad/anxious due to increase in processing time from 8-10 months to 9-14 months
> 
> However, lately I noticed that this is normal and it happened last year as well.
> 
> In *2017*, July was silent month (29 grants), August-87 grants, Sep-Massive 651 grants. So we can assume that all these Sep batch grants were processed in background during July month.
> 
> On *24th July 2017* suddenly, the processing time changed from 4-7 months to 8-11 months.
> 
> Source: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ia/1304130-visa-processing-times-updated.html
> 
> VISA CLASS
> 189 75%: 8 mnths 90%:11mnths
> 190 75%: 9 mnths 90%:13mnths
> 489 75%: 8 mnths 90%:14mnths
> 
> Forum members were in shock & here are some of the comments:
> 
> _Karan y25 : 189 average processing time changed to 8-11 months as per DIBP. It might get worse seeing the current trend.
> Is it better off to apply for canada pr in current situation?
> 
> Cadimi : From the original minimum of 4 months to 8 months now for 189! Such a great despair!
> 
> Karanbansal91 : Processing times almost increased by 4 months.I know, this is a bad news for applicants but this is new reality we have to accept._
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In *2018*, From 26 July onwards they slowed down i.e. not processing older cases. And I am expecting that for past 4 weeks they are clearing old files in background.
> 
> *Conclusion : Do not panic at the moment due to increase in processing time. Who knows September is favorite month for DIBP and again this year we may see grants raining soon.*


Great data analysis GunBun!!

Point to note - it never ever went back to 4-7 months. By that token, every Aug its only going to increase a few months :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bjg26

GUNBUN said:


> I guess that from today morning we all are sad/anxious due to increase in processing time from 8-10 months to 9-14 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, lately I noticed that this is normal and it happened last year as well.
> 
> In *2017*, July was silent month (29 grants), August-87 grants, Sep-Massive 651 grants. So we can assume that all these Sep batch grants were processed in background during July month.
> 
> On *24th July 2017* suddenly, the processing time changed from 4-7 months to 8-11 months.
> 
> Source: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ia/1304130-visa-processing-times-updated.html
> 
> VISA CLASS
> 189 75%: 8 mnths 90%:11mnths
> 190 75%: 9 mnths 90%:13mnths
> 489 75%: 8 mnths 90%:14mnths
> 
> Forum members were in shock & here are some of the comments:
> 
> _Karan y25 : 189 average processing time changed to 8-11 months as per DIBP. It might get worse seeing the current trend.
> Is it better off to apply for canada pr in current situation?
> 
> Cadimi : From the original minimum of 4 months to 8 months now for 189! Such a great despair!
> 
> Karanbansal91 : Processing times almost increased by 4 months.I know, this is a bad news for applicants but this is new reality we have to accept._
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In *2018*, From 26 July onwards they slowed down i.e. not processing older cases. And I am expecting that for past 4 weeks they are clearing old files in background.
> 
> *Conclusion : Do not panic at the moment due to increase in processing time. Who knows September is favorite month for DIBP and again this year we may see grants raining soon.*


Your analysis makes everyone in this forum happy.. just keep up the positive vibe bruh..

We’ll get our grants soon...


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> And MyImmiTracker is down. Is it down for me only or everyone?
> I am old customer so they might have thought of deactivating it for me..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




The webpage is down, could it be due to 100s of Visa grants and applicants rushing to update their cases.
（╹◡╹）


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

I have a question, Do you think internationally published patents in your field can be considered as job reference?
I have couple of published patents in my field, should i use them to prove my credentials as EE?
What could be the document to share, i can only share , patent references,WIPO patent website link and its printout as citation



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

Shoryuken said:


> I have a question, Do you think internationally published patents in your field can be considered as job reference?
> I have couple of published patents in my field, should i use them to prove my credentials as EE?
> What could be the document to share, i can only share , patent references,WIPO patent website link and its printout as citation
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will be increasing your CO's work for no reason thereby delaying your own grant.


----------



## adriah1234

Hi Guys,

Direct Grant!!!!!

261313 - Lodged on 20th April 2018 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

adriah1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Direct Grant!!!!!
> 
> 261313 - Lodged on 20th April 2018
> 
> Thanks for all your help


That was fast!!

Congrats 

Would you mind sharing the employment evidence you provided?

edit:

And are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## guest1700

adriah1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Direct Grant!!!!!
> 
> 261313 - Lodged on 20th April 2018
> 
> Thanks for all your help


Congratulations, are you onshore?


----------



## adriah1234

Onshore! 

Employment Evidence - PF, Payslips(all), Promotion letter,Deputation Letter.


----------



## bjg26

adriah1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Direct Grant!!!!!
> 
> 261313 - Lodged on 20th April 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help


Congratulations


----------



## adriah1234

And bank statements as well


----------



## Shoryuken

luvjd said:


> Shoryuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question, Do you think internationally published patents in your field can be considered as job reference?
> I have couple of published patents in my field, should i use them to prove my credentials as EE?
> What could be the document to share, i can only share , patent references,WIPO patent website link and its printout as citation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You will be increasing your CO's work for no reason thereby delaying your own grant.
Click to expand...

Yeah! Thats what i assumed when i lodged my application, that my skills are already confirmed by EA so .. its an extra
But with recent requests from COs to give more evidences of your job role are playing games in my mind.(Waiting time is cruel to one’s thought process)
Thanks for sharing your viewpoint it helps to augment my views.
May be i should share these extra bits if i only i am asked.


----------



## adriah1234

bjg26 said:


> Congratulations



Thanks


----------



## adriah1234

guest1700 said:


> Congratulations, are you onshore?



Yah !!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

adriah1234 said:


> Onshore!
> 
> Employment Evidence - PF, Payslips(all), Promotion letter,Deputation Letter.


Thanks!

Plus bank statements I saw - awesome news


----------



## luvjd

Shoryuken said:


> Yeah! Thats what i assumed when i lodged my application, that my skills are already confirmed by EA so .. its an extra
> But with recent requests from COs to give more evidences of your job role are playing games in my mind.(Waiting time is cruel to one’s thought process)
> Thanks for sharing your viewpoint it helps to augment my views.
> May be i should share these extra bits if i only i am asked.


Correct, every case is different and CO has no reason to ask for more evidence if the submitted evidence is solid enough to prove the employment claims.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Do note this is from September 2017 (DHA has a bulletin they release to migration agents, latest one is from August 2018 - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters)

*Allocation time frames*
Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. 

However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.


----------



## guest1700

Any idea why is IMMI tracker down?


----------



## Ausysdhome

adriah1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Direct Grant!!!!!
> 
> 261313 - Lodged on 20th April 2018
> 
> Thanks for all your help



Congratulations ! That was fast.


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> The webpage is down, could it be due to 100s of Visa grants and applicants rushing to update their cases.
> （╹◡╹）
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LoL.. May be you are right.
But it stopped working last night which means DHA officials were working overnight for grants and released results at around 1 am. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

adriah1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Grant!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 - Lodged on 20th April 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help




Congratulations.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hopebest

My Spouse has been asked to do medical again with all 3 tests by CO. No reasons given. He is secondary applicant. He had done medicals last time in Feb 2018. Anyone experienced similar situation? I am not sure why CO is asking him to do medicals again. Please suggest.


----------



## guest1700

hopebest said:


> My Spouse has been asked to do medical again with all 3 tests by CO. No reasons given. He is secondary applicant. He had done medicals last time in Feb 2018. Anyone experienced similar situation? I am not sure why CO is asking him to do medicals again. Please suggest.


When is your lodgement date? Did you apply onshore? They usually don't ask for medicals within 1 year.


----------



## rahulpop1

hopebest said:


> My Spouse has been asked to do medical again with all 3 tests by CO. No reasons given. He is secondary applicant. He had done medicals last time in Feb 2018. Anyone experienced similar situation? I am not sure why CO is asking him to do medicals again. Please suggest.


Did they give any explanation for it?
Can you paste the content here excluding personal information?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hopebest

I am not having exact reply. We applied through agent. But CO has generated new HAP id and standard letter for medical. Visa lodge date is 7th April and we CO on 18th Aug.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

hopebest said:


> My Spouse has been asked to do medical again with all 3 tests by CO. No reasons given. He is secondary applicant. He had done medicals last time in Feb 2018. Anyone experienced similar situation? I am not sure why CO is asking him to do medicals again. Please suggest.


Is your hubby's HAPID entered correctly on immiaccount?

If yes, does it state that it has been sent to the department?

Did he declare any health issues? If yes, I would re-do them. 

Just thinking aloud.

Also, DHA recommends agents (not sure for those who don't use one), if they have received a request for information that you believe you have already provided, to use ImmiAccount to provide written advice confirming information already provided.

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters (under "Which queries are not in scope of program management?").


----------



## hopebest

We are not having access to account as we applied through agent. But hoping they must have done this correctly. He has not declared any health issues. Agent told us better to do medicals again. As per agent if we reply to CO, we will need to wait till we get answer from him. Doing medical again would be more faster.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

hopebest said:


> We are not having access to account as we applied through agent. But hoping they must have done this correctly. He has not declared any health issues. Agent told us better to do medicals again. As per agent if we reply to CO, we will need to wait till we get answer from him. Doing medical again would be more faster.


You have every right to ask your MARA agent to clarify by the way (if they have "done it correctly"). 

Best case they have, and the CO was not satisfied for some reason.

Worst case they haven't, and that would be a huge red flag to double-check other aspects of your application. Especially after waiting so long for a CO contact. 

Like your agent says though, whether they have made a mistake or not I would do them again for a speedy processing - but don't feel helpless to not hold your MARA agent to account.

All the best!


----------



## rahulpop1

hopebest said:


> We are not having access to account as we applied through agent. But hoping they must have done this correctly. He has not declared any health issues. Agent told us better to do medicals again. As per agent if we reply to CO, we will need to wait till we get answer from him. Doing medical again would be more faster.


I agree with your agent in terms of timeframe. You need to take call here. Replying with information already provided with earlier result pdf will save money but it can take some time for CO to look back. However redoing medical tests and submitting is faster I think from what I have noticed kn immitracker. Check CO contacted cases on immitracker where people have asked to do medicals. They usually get grant ~15 days after submission of results. 
Check with Agent first whether he has submitted the earlier results properly in the application or not. 
If there are no medical issues, older result will work fine. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

+1 


PrettyIsotonic said:


> You have every right to ask your MARA agent to clarify by the way (if they have "done it correctly").
> 
> Best case they have, and the CO was not satisfied for some reason.
> 
> Worst case they haven't, and that would be a huge red flag to double-check other aspects of your application. Especially after waiting so long for a CO contact.
> 
> Like your agent says though, whether they have made a mistake or not I would do them again for a speedy processing - but don't feel helpless to not hold your MARA agent to account.
> 
> All the best!


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

adriah1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Grant!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 - Lodged on 20th April 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help




Congratulations and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parthiban

adriah1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Direct Grant!!!!!
> 
> 261313 - Lodged on 20th April 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help


Congrats!


----------



## vivek101

luvjd said:


> Correct, every case is different and CO has no reason to ask for more evidence if the submitted evidence is solid enough to prove the employment claims.


Hey buddy, I never realised you too received your grant. Our applications were just a week apart. Although my grant took an extra month compared to yours. If I may ask, have you shifted to Oz already?


----------



## Shoryuken

Seems DIBP bought management stake in myimmitracker and operating it their way


----------



## SnowyWinter

Shoryuken said:


> Seems DIBP bought management stake in myimmitracker and operating it their way


lolz


----------



## jagan123

Finally!!!Got direct grant for me and my family today!!!

Thank you so much guys for helping me in everything.

189 - 75 points
261313
Lodged: 05 Apr 2018


----------



## Akriti2289

Hey Congratulations... 
Can you please let me know at what time did you receive the mail?

Hope the jan/feb and other older applicants are paid off soon for keeping such a strong front.

I had lodged on 20th april and seeing april grants closer to these dates makes me check my phone 100 times till 12:30 IST
At the end all what I get is disappointment.. it's very difficult to wait...


jagan123 said:


> Finally!!!Got direct grant for me and my family today!!!
> 
> Thank you so much guys for helping me in everything.
> 
> 189 - 75 points
> 261313
> Lodged: 05 Apr 2018


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Exhausted Documentation Limit (60 of 60)*

Hi Seniors in the forum,

This forum has been extremely helpful to me till date. I am here with a serious problem. Looking forward for all your relevant suggestions. 
I have frontloaded all required documents and employment proofs for my visa application. I have worked with 8 companies in past and while loading various employment related letters for each & all other educational documents I have exhausted my Documentation limit (which is 60 out of 60).
Visa was lodged on Jan 23rd 2018 and I got first CO contact on 2nd July 2018 for R &R letter in company Letter head. I replied to CO on 15th July and this was my 60th Document. 

-	Now my PCC expires on 11th Sep 2018, I would like to upload it before another CO and be done with it. Like everyone else in this forum, this wait is killing me. 

I don’t know what to do now as there is no place left to update a document. Please let me know if you have been in such a situation or if you know anyone who dealt with such a situation. I am left clueless here. :confused2:
Rest of my details are in the signature.


----------



## jagan123

Akriti2289 said:


> Hey Congratulations...
> Can you please let me know at what time did you receive the mail?
> 
> Hope the jan/feb and other older applicants are paid off soon for keeping such a strong front.
> 
> I had lodged on 20th april and seeing april grants closer to these dates makes me check my phone 100 times till 12:30 IST
> At the end all what I get is disappointment.. it's very difficult to wait...


Thanks..,

I received the grant email at 11.17 IST.

I can seriously understand your feeling as I was for the past 3 weeks (checking emails every minute) when grants were closer and above our dates. 

You can expect anytime in DOHA working hours (8 to 4pm AEST).

All the best for your grant


----------



## ptp

jagan123 said:


> Finally!!!Got direct grant for me and my family today!!!
> 
> Thank you so much guys for helping me in everything.
> 
> 189 - 75 points
> 261313
> Lodged: 05 Apr 2018


Congrats Jagan..... its party time.....


----------



## GUNBUN

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi Seniors in the forum,
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful to me till date. I am here with a serious problem. Looking forward for all your relevant suggestions.
> I have frontloaded all required documents and employment proofs for my visa application. I have worked with 8 companies in past and while loading various employment related letters for each & all other educational documents I have exhausted my Documentation limit (which is 60 out of 60).
> Visa was lodged on Jan 23rd 2018 and I got first CO contact on 2nd July 2018 for R &R letter in company Letter head. I replied to CO on 15th July and this was my 60th Document.
> 
> -	Now my PCC expires on 11th Sep 2018, I would like to upload it before another CO and be done with it. Like everyone else in this forum, this wait is killing me.
> 
> I don’t know what to do now as there is no place left to update a document. Please let me know if you have been in such a situation or if you know anyone who dealt with such a situation. I am left clueless here. :confused2:
> Rest of my details are in the signature.



It is clearly mentioned on DHA wesite :

*"If you have reached your limit and have more documents to attach, you will need to wait until your application has been allocated to a case officer. They will advise you of what additional information or documents you need to provide and how to do so"*

If CO wants a fresh PCC he will tell you how to provide.

Like you & me, I hope that other Jan applicants must get grants before 11-sep.


----------



## srinivask

Congrats Jagan.

189 - 75 points
261313
Lodged: 28 Mar 2018
Medicals: 13 Apr 2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## madhulika_singh

Got the Grant yesterday. What's next ?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code : 261311 (75pts)
ACS Documents Submitted: 25-Jan-2018
ACS Positive Response : 7-Mar-2018
PTE-A LRSW - 85/84/90/90 Overall: 89
EOI Submitted (189) : 8-Mar-2018
Invitation Received : 13-Apr-2018
Visa Lodged (189) : 15-Apr-2018
Grant : 22-Aug-18


----------



## madhulika_singh

Finally, received my grant yesterday. Thank You all for helping.
Can anyone please also tell, what's next ?

ANZSCO Code : 261311 (75pts)
ACS Documents Submitted: 25-Jan-2018
ACS Positive Response : 7-Mar-2018
PTE-A LRSW - 85/84/90/90 Overall: 89
EOI Submitted (189) : 8-Mar-2018
Invitation Received : 13-Apr-2018
Visa Lodged (189) : 15-Apr-2018
Grant : 22-Aug-2018


----------



## vivek101

madhulika_singh said:


> Finally, received my grant yesterday. Thank You all for helping.
> Can anyone please also tell, what's next ?
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261311 (75pts)
> ACS Documents Submitted: 25-Jan-2018
> ACS Positive Response : 7-Mar-2018
> PTE-A LRSW - 85/84/90/90 Overall: 89
> EOI Submitted (189) : 8-Mar-2018
> Invitation Received : 13-Apr-2018
> Visa Lodged (189) : 15-Apr-2018
> Grant : 22-Aug-2018


Congratulations. 
Your letter has something known as an IED (initial entry date). You need to enter Australia via one of major ports or airports on or before this date. 
Take a print out of the grant letter. book your tickets and travel along with your passport. No other document required for immigration.
Good luck.


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Thanks for the reply*



GUNBUN said:


> It is clearly mentioned on DHA wesite :
> 
> *"If you have reached your limit and have more documents to attach, you will need to wait until your application has been allocated to a case officer. They will advise you of what additional information or documents you need to provide and how to do so"*
> 
> If CO wants a fresh PCC he will tell you how to provide.
> 
> Like you & me, I hope that other Jan applicants must get grants before 11-sep.


Hi GUNBUN,

Thanks for bringing this to my notice. Even I wish to have a grant before any more CO contact and before 11 sep. Also praying for everyone who applied in the month of Jan and before to get grant soon. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## Shoryuken

madhulika_singh said:


> Finally, received my grant yesterday. Thank You all for helping.
> Can anyone please also tell, what's next ?
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261311 (75pts)
> ACS Documents Submitted: 25-Jan-2018
> ACS Positive Response : 7-Mar-2018
> PTE-A LRSW - 85/84/90/90 Overall: 89
> EOI Submitted (189) : 8-Mar-2018
> Invitation Received : 13-Apr-2018
> Visa Lodged (189) : 15-Apr-2018
> Grant : 22-Aug-2018


Next step would be to use that visa and plan or make a move to Australia.
Look for some thread which is for hogwarts students,most of us here are still 'muggles'.


----------



## GUNBUN

madhulika_singh said:


> Finally, received my grant yesterday. Thank You all for helping.
> Can anyone please also tell, what's next ?
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261311 (75pts)
> ACS Documents Submitted: 25-Jan-2018
> ACS Positive Response : 7-Mar-2018
> PTE-A LRSW - 85/84/90/90 Overall: 89
> EOI Submitted (189) : 8-Mar-2018
> Invitation Received : 13-Apr-2018
> Visa Lodged (189) : 15-Apr-2018
> Grant : 22-Aug-2018



25-Jan-18 to 22-Aug-18 = 7 Months, complete execution end to end. This is one of the rarest grant in recent times, I have seen.

Go-ahead and celebrate atleast for 7 days. LOL. And after that land in AUS, you may get a job in another 7 days...hahaha  

On the other hand, 50% Jan applicants have spent 7 months just waiting after lodgement.


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> 25-Jan-18 to 22-Aug-18 = 7 Months, complete execution end to end. This is one of the rarest grant in recent times, I have seen.
> 
> Go-ahead and celebrate atleast for 7 days. LOL. And after that land in AUS, you may get a job in another 7 days...hahaha
> 
> On the other hand, 50% Jan applicants have spent 7 months just waiting after lodgement.


Not Jan applicant mate.


----------



## kaanixir

ffs the tracker has been down since yesterday.. All the fun is ruined. Its our daily routine to wake up and check the current state of affairs..

or is it down for only me?


----------



## jerryniks

madhulika_singh said:


> Got the Grant yesterday. What's next ?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code : 261311 (75pts)
> ACS Documents Submitted: 25-Jan-2018
> ACS Positive Response : 7-Mar-2018
> PTE-A LRSW - 85/84/90/90 Overall: 89
> EOI Submitted (189) : 8-Mar-2018
> Invitation Received : 13-Apr-2018
> Visa Lodged (189) : 15-Apr-2018
> Grant : 22-Aug-18


Congratulations!!! Enjoy the moment and pop champagne!!!


----------



## Shoryuken

kaanixir said:


> ffs the tracker has been down since yesterday.. All the fun is ruined. Its our daily routine to wake up and check the current state of affairs..
> 
> or is it down for only me?


The website is down for everyone.
But looks like few Apr Applicants got grants today
What happened to your usual fun?


----------



## shekar.ym

jagan123 said:


> Finally!!!Got direct grant for me and my family today!!!
> 
> Thank you so much guys for helping me in everything.
> 
> 189 - 75 points
> 261313
> Lodged: 05 Apr 2018




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

madhulika_singh said:


> Got the Grant yesterday. What's next ?
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261311 (75pts)
> 
> ACS Documents Submitted: 25-Jan-2018
> 
> ACS Positive Response : 7-Mar-2018
> 
> PTE-A LRSW - 85/84/90/90 Overall: 89
> 
> EOI Submitted (189) : 8-Mar-2018
> 
> Invitation Received : 13-Apr-2018
> 
> Visa Lodged (189) : 15-Apr-2018
> 
> Grant : 22-Aug-18




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Immitracker is now online. can all of you please update respective cases?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> Not Jan applicant mate.


Lol

I meant that her entire process from skills assessment to PTE to Invite to Grant, everything executed in 7 months overall.

Ofcourse she is an April applicant.


Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## b21.himanshu

Shoryuken said:


> The website is down for everyone.
> But looks like few Apr Applicants got grants today
> What happened to your usual fun?


Immitracker is up and running!


----------



## b21.himanshu

jagan123 said:


> Finally!!!Got direct grant for me and my family today!!!
> 
> Thank you so much guys for helping me in everything.
> 
> 189 - 75 points
> 261313
> Lodged: 05 Apr 2018


Congratulation!lane:


----------



## b21.himanshu

GUNBUN said:


> Lol
> 
> I meant that her entire process from skills assessment to PTE to Invite to Grant, everything executed in 7 months overall.
> 
> Ofcourse she is an April applicant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Good to see you back Gunbun!


----------



## csdhan

Guys what are normal processing times for Indian PCC with different present address than the one in passport?

And whether we can upload PCC after paying and lodging the visa before CO allotment? Will this affect visa processing times? :juggle:


----------



## kaanixir

Shoryuken said:


> The website is down for everyone.
> But looks like few Apr Applicants got grants today
> What happened to your usual fun?



hahhaha 

all the fun will be ruined if Peter Dutton becomes PM on Friday and next Monday tries to deport all the immigrants or stop new applications lol

some things are going to get worse, we dont know how thou


----------



## Lovegill

csdhan said:


> Guys what are normal processing times for Indian PCC with different present address than the one in passport?
> 
> And whether we can upload PCC after paying and lodging the visa before CO allotment? Will this affect visa processing times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> It’s one day now. You will get it next day.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

An insight about the next Australian PM ..

https://www.quora.com/Is-Dutton-goi...oke-alarms-batteries-now/answer/Ben-Kelley-15


----------



## kbjan26

*How to anticipate CO contact*

Hi Expats/Experts,

I lodged my visa on July 2nd 2018 after which my child was born on July 30th 2018.
I obtained birth certificate and passport for my child which I uploaded in the application today along with Form 1022 in order for the CO to facilitate to add my child to the application.

Should I intimate the department about my new child addition ?

My wife's medicals is also pending since she could not do due to her pregnancy. Now that I anticipate CO to add my child and generate HAP ID , I intend to do medicals for my wife along with my child. 

How can I proceed here ?


----------



## rahulpop1

Congratulations Bala..
Wait for CO to add your child and generate HAPID. Form 1022 is enough. No need to intimate department separately. 




kbjan26 said:


> Hi Expats/Experts,
> 
> I lodged my visa on July 2nd 2018 after which my child was born on July 30th 2018.
> I obtained birth certificate and passport for my child which I uploaded in the application today along with Form 1022 in order for the CO to facilitate to add my child to the application.
> 
> Should I intimate the department about my new child addition ?
> 
> My wife's medicals is also pending since she could not do due to her pregnancy. Now that I anticipate CO to add my child and generate HAP ID , I intend to do medicals for my wife along with my child.
> 
> How can I proceed here ?




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## parthiban

madhulika_singh said:


> Finally, received my grant yesterday. Thank You all for helping.
> Can anyone please also tell, what's next ?
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261311 (75pts)
> ACS Documents Submitted: 25-Jan-2018
> ACS Positive Response : 7-Mar-2018
> PTE-A LRSW - 85/84/90/90 Overall: 89
> EOI Submitted (189) : 8-Mar-2018
> Invitation Received : 13-Apr-2018
> Visa Lodged (189) : 15-Apr-2018
> Grant : 22-Aug-2018


Congrats!


----------



## parthiban

jagan123 said:


> Finally!!!Got direct grant for me and my family today!!!
> 
> Thank you so much guys for helping me in everything.
> 
> 189 - 75 points
> 261313
> Lodged: 05 Apr 2018


Congrats!


----------



## kbjan26

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations Bala..
> Wait for CO to add your child and generate HAPID. Form 1022 is enough. No need to intimate department separately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Expats/Experts,
> 
> I lodged my visa on July 2nd 2018 after which my child was born on July 30th 2018.
> I obtained birth certificate and passport for my child which I uploaded in the application today along with Form 1022 in order for the CO to facilitate to add my child to the application.
> 
> Should I intimate the department about my new child addition ?
> 
> My wife's medicals is also pending since she could not do due to her pregnancy. Now that I anticipate CO to add my child and generate HAP ID , I intend to do medicals for my wife along with my child.
> 
> How can I proceed here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks Rahul 👍


----------



## Landcruiser

Congrats madhulika_singh, this is a reasonably fast processing. All the best.


----------



## rahulpop1

madhulika_singh said:


> Finally, received my grant yesterday. Thank You all for helping.
> Can anyone please also tell, what's next ?
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261311 (75pts)
> ACS Documents Submitted: 25-Jan-2018
> ACS Positive Response : 7-Mar-2018
> PTE-A LRSW - 85/84/90/90 Overall: 89
> EOI Submitted (189) : 8-Mar-2018
> Invitation Received : 13-Apr-2018
> Visa Lodged (189) : 15-Apr-2018
> Grant : 22-Aug-2018




Congratulations.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

madhulika_singh said:


> Finally, received my grant yesterday. Thank You all for helping.
> Can anyone please also tell, what's next ?
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261311 (75pts)
> ACS Documents Submitted: 25-Jan-2018
> ACS Positive Response : 7-Mar-2018
> PTE-A LRSW - 85/84/90/90 Overall: 89
> EOI Submitted (189) : 8-Mar-2018
> Invitation Received : 13-Apr-2018
> Visa Lodged (189) : 15-Apr-2018
> Grant : 22-Aug-2018




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Expats/Experts,
> 
> I lodged my visa on July 2nd 2018 after which my child was born on July 30th 2018.
> I obtained birth certificate and passport for my child which I uploaded in the application today along with Form 1022 in order for the CO to facilitate to add my child to the application.
> 
> Should I intimate the department about my new child addition ?
> 
> My wife's medicals is also pending since she could not do due to her pregnancy. Now that I anticipate CO to add my child and generate HAP ID , I intend to do medicals for my wife along with my child.
> 
> How can I proceed here ?


congratulations and good luck for the grant


----------



## shekar.ym

jagan123 said:


> Finally!!!Got direct grant for me and my family today!!!
> 
> Thank you so much guys for helping me in everything.
> 
> 189 - 75 points
> 261313
> Lodged: 05 Apr 2018


congrats...can you please share list of documents that you uploaded?


----------



## andyrent

another day passed... I think there is a delay for 261111 Business Analyst job codes...


----------



## AP1187

*Co Contact*

Guys, 

Got a CO contact today.

Requested to provide:
1. Function English proof for spouse: I had already provided documents from her universities stating that the medium of instruction is English. The CO has requested to provide her academic transcripts as well.

2. Character declaration: 
I can not curse myself enough for this. I made a huge blunder in my form 80 where I mistakenly marked one of the checkboxes as YES. :frusty::frusty::frusty:

"been convicted of an offence in any country (including any conviction which is now
removed from official records"

I can easily upload my wife's educational transcripts but can people please guide me about the character declaration? Would updating a new Form80 suffice? My PCC from India, US and Aus are all clear. I can become a classic example for how to screw up your residency application.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AP1187 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got a CO contact today.
> 
> Requested to provide:
> 1. Function English proof for spouse: I had already provided documents from her universities stating that the medium of instruction is English. The CO has requested to provide her academic transcripts as well.
> 
> 2. Character declaration:
> I can not curse myself enough for this. I made a huge blunder in my form 80 where I mistakenly marked one of the checkboxes as YES. :frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> "been convicted of an offence in any country (including any conviction which is now
> removed from official records"
> 
> I can easily upload my wife's educational transcripts but can people please guide me about the character declaration? Would updating a new Form80 suffice? My PCC from India, US and Aus are all clear. I can become a classic example for how to screw up your residency application.


Breathe, mistakes happen although that's not a minor one, can't imagine how you feel. 

I would seek the advice of a MARA agent, even if it is as simple as uploading a fresh Form 80 / Form 1022 - with the character section I wouldn't want to make a wrong move.


----------



## guest1700

andyrent said:


> another day passed... I think there is a delay for 261111 Business Analyst job codes...


I think they will grant all 261111 together :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sd1982

AP1187 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got a CO contact today.
> 
> Requested to provide:
> 1. Function English proof for spouse: I had already provided documents from her universities stating that the medium of instruction is English. The CO has requested to provide her academic transcripts as well.
> 
> 2. Character declaration:
> I can not curse myself enough for this. I made a huge blunder in my form 80 where I mistakenly marked one of the checkboxes as YES. :frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> "been convicted of an offence in any country (including any conviction which is now
> removed from official records"
> 
> I can easily upload my wife's educational transcripts but can people please guide me about the character declaration? Would updating a new Form80 suffice? My PCC from India, US and Aus are all clear. I can become a classic example for how to screw up your residency application.


Call 131881 since you're in Australia and the staff can put in a message for the CO.


----------



## andyrent

guest1700 said:


> I think they will grant all 261111 together :fingerscrossed:


current government has fallen .... seems like it will take 6/7 months more ... to get ..


----------



## AP1187

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Breathe, mistakes happen although that's not a minor one, can't imagine how you feel.
> 
> I would seek the advice of a MARA agent, even if it is as simple as uploading a fresh Form 80 / Form 1022 - with the character section I wouldn't want to make a wrong move.


Thanks a lot, man. I'll sleep over this tonight and then think of taking next steps tomorrow onwards.



Sd1982 said:


> Call 131881 since you're in Australia and the staff can put in a message for the CO.


I did. The operator asked me to upload form 1023 with the correct information.

But then I also came across following articles which say that the advice you receive from that helpline is not always 100% accurate:

1. https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...alian-visa-applicants-one-visa-at-a-time.html

2. https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...ry/2015-03-why-i-don-t-ring-131-881-ever.html 

Darn it! Tonight could have been a great Friday night celebration.


----------



## Shoryuken

4 Apr- 25 Apr candidates are being looked at now :roll:
26-Apr to 16 May next ..:yo:


----------



## swatee25

Shoryuken said:


> 4 Apr- 25 Apr candidates are being looked at now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26-Apr to 16 May next ..


When will the lot from 25 April -16 May be processed? Any idea?


----------



## Shoryuken

swatee25 said:


> When will the lot from 25 April -16 May be processed? Any idea?


I think i remember you telling me a date,8 Sep or something like that
According to me,may be from 3 Sep


----------



## chp85

I did a similar mistake in form 80 where in actual case my husband is in military but I have ticked No to receiving military training checkbox. Luckily I found out the mistake before CO contact (which was for health declaration). MARA agent got me to upload form 1023 correcting the details and mentioning that it was not done intentionally. So the case is little different to yours because I found my error before CO contact.
Hope you can get some idea from my case.




AP1187 said:


> Thanks a lot, man. I'll sleep over this tonight and then think of taking next steps tomorrow onwards.
> 
> 
> 
> I did. The operator asked me to upload form 1023 with the correct information.
> 
> But then I also came across following articles which say that the advice you receive from that helpline is not always 100% accurate:
> 
> 1. https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...alian-visa-applicants-one-visa-at-a-time.html
> 
> 2. https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...ry/2015-03-why-i-don-t-ring-131-881-ever.html
> 
> Darn it! Tonight could have been a great Friday night celebration.


----------



## Shoryuken

swatee25 said:


> When will the lot from 25 April -16 May be processed? Any idea?



One 26 Apr grant and one 27 Apr CO contact already reported today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mayukhmanpathak1

Hi Guys,
I am uploading the documents in immiaccount. What I can see is there is some change in the document section post-July 2018.
There is no section for 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
Language Ability - English, Evidence of
in secondary application section(spouse). 
1. As I am claiming 5 partner point, my question is which section should I add this documents?
2. For Relationship - Spouse, Evidence or Member of Family Unit, Evidence of, I am uploading marriage certificate and Life insurance policy. That will be enough? I have these documents only.
3. What document type should I select, while uploading PCC in Character, Evidence of section? PCC - National or PCC State. I have India PCC.


----------



## AP1187

Thank you for sharing your experience. That and talking to a couple of people around gave me some direction.

There is a link within the portal to notify incorrect information. I am going to submit that it was purely a manual error and wasn't intentional and in addition upload the form 1023 for the sake of being extra cautious this time. 

I'll see how it goes.

All the best for your grant.



chp85 said:


> I did a similar mistake in form 80 where in actual case my husband is in military but I have ticked No to receiving military training checkbox. Luckily I found out the mistake before CO contact (which was for health declaration). MARA agent got me to upload form 1023 correcting the details and mentioning that it was not done intentionally. So the case is little different to yours because I found my error before CO contact.
> Hope you can get some idea from my case.


----------



## ihaleem9

How much time does it generally take after lodging the visa for CO contact?


----------



## Shoryuken

ihaleem9 said:


> How much time does it generally take after lodging the visa for CO contact?


Currently it's 118-140days for most cases


----------



## csdhan

My wife has visitor visa of USA with a validity of 10 years but she never traveled there. Should I mention this in any of the forms?


----------



## rahulpop1

Not required.


csdhan said:


> My wife has visitor visa of USA with a validity of 10 years but she never traveled there. Should I mention this in any of the forms?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## meticulous1986

Hi All,

I have a query related to proof of employment from previous employers. I have Form 16 and Bank Statement for all the years, but somehow i dont any pay slip for some of the years.

Is it mandatory to upload payslips? Can the above two alternatives suffice?

Please suggest because my previous companies have been acquired and its not possible to retrieve old payslips.

Regards,
Meticulous86

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

meticulous1986 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query related to proof of employment from previous employers. I have Form 16 and Bank Statement for all the years, but somehow i dont any pay slip for some of the years.
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload payslips? Can the above two alternatives suffice?
> 
> Please suggest because my previous companies have been acquired and its not possible to retrieve old payslips.
> 
> Regards,
> Meticulous86
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


If you do not have any payslips, there is nothing much that be done there. I would suggest that you send an email to your previous HR with your details asking for the payslips. They will respond that they do not have your salary slips for so and so reasons. Keep that letter handy. Should the CO ask, you can provide the letter...yoi can ask the other experts here as well....


----------



## meticulous1986

swatee25 said:


> If you do not have any payslips, there is nothing much that be done there. I would suggest that you send an email to your previous HR with your details asking for the payslips. They will respond that they do not have your salary slips for so and so reasons. Keep that letter handy. Should the CO ask, you can provide the letter...yoi can ask the other experts here as well....


Thanks Swatee for a wise suggestion...

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

meticulous1986 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query related to proof of employment from previous employers. I have Form 16 and Bank Statement for all the years, but somehow i dont any pay slip for some of the years.
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload payslips? Can the above two alternatives suffice?
> 
> Please suggest because my previous companies have been acquired and its not possible to retrieve old payslips.
> 
> Regards,
> Meticulous86
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk




Apart from what Swatee has suggested, I would also suggest to try for R&R letter. Now a days it’s a norm for CO to ask for that letter. I uploaded Salary slips, bank statements, offer letters, promotion letters, experience letters, Form 16 and ITRs. Still CO asked for R&R on company letterhead. 
Best luck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

rahulpop1 said:


> Apart from what Swatee has suggested, I would also suggest to try for R&R letter. Now a days it’s a norm for CO to ask for that letter. I uploaded Salary slips, bank statements, offer letters, promotion letters, experience letters, Form 16 and ITRs. Still CO asked for R&R on company letterhead.
> Best luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




What does this R&R letter mate?? Is it reference letter or some other letter especially has to make if we claim experience points??

Does this form 16 required for everyone?? I have heard that experience letter from employer on their letter head + couple of latest payslips are enough to prove for claiming experience points.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

Ramramram222 said:


> What does this R&R letter mate?? Is it reference letter or some other letter especially has to make if we claim experience points??
> 
> Does this form 16 required for everyone?? I have heard that experience letter from employer on their letter head + couple of latest payslips are enough to prove for claiming experience points.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


R&R (Roles & Responsibilities) letter contains your duties in addition to all the details that are normally mentioned in an Experience Letter. DHA requires RnR letter as per the details requested in their site.

Form 16 or 26AS are required from Indian applicants as this proves your TDS as mentioned in payslips. COs generally crosscheck the tax deducted and salary credited to your bank as per payslips with tax returns and bank statements respectively. So all three are compulsory - pay slips, tax statements (form 16 or 26AS) and bank statements. DHA recommends all these documents for entire employment period. If the payslip sizes are too big, you can upload 1 per quarter. You have heard wrong.


----------



## Ramramram222

csdhan said:


> R&R (Roles & Responsibilities) letter contains your duties in addition to all the details that are normally mentioned in an Experience Letter. DHA requires RnR letter as per the details requested in their site.
> 
> 
> 
> Form 16 or 26AS are required from Indian applicants as this proves your TDS as mentioned in payslips. COs generally crosscheck the tax deducted and salary credited to your bank as per payslips with tax returns and bank statements respectively. So all three are compulsory - pay slips, tax statements (form 16 or 26AS) and bank statements. DHA recommends all these documents for entire employment period. If the payslip sizes are too big, you can upload 1 per quarter. You have heard wrong.




Ohh I thought it's a different letter. My experience letter contains all the duties and responsibilities. I think that should be fine.
I am an Onshore applicant and my experience is just from Australia only. As some of my friend just submitted their experience letter from their work place and latest payslips and they their PR grant later. CO didn't ask any bank statements and tax assessments. I think they just check some payslips and RnR letter for Onshore experiences.

Thanks for the reply mate!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jchan

Dear all, 

Kindly seek for your advice, i got CO contacted on 10 July for spouse's degree transript , and it was uploaded on 19 July. Now we are still waiting for the grant.

My father in law got accident and he passed away 3 months ago, therefore me and my wife quit the job in Singapore, and both of us have moved back to my wife's home country 1 week ago. We intend to live there for 6 months to support the family's emotion.

If we update this change of circumstance, will it affect to my grant? is there any chance of the rejection of my PR?

Thanks so much for your advice,

My timeline as below:
ANZSCO code: 233512
Invitation received 189: 09/01/2018
Lodgement: 13/02/2018
CO contact: 10/07/2018 for proof spouse functional English (transript)


----------



## csdhan

jchan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Kindly seek for your advice, i got CO contacted on 10 July for spouse's degree transript , and it was uploaded on 19 July. Now we are still waiting for the grant.
> 
> My father in law got accident and he passed away 3 months ago, therefore me and my wife quit the job in Singapore, and both of us have moved back to my wife's home country 1 week ago. We intend to live there for 6 months to support the family's emotion.
> 
> If we update this change of circumstance, will it affect to my grant? is there any chance of the rejection of my PR?
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice,
> 
> My timeline as below:
> ANZSCO code: 233512
> Invitation received 189: 09/01/2018
> Lodgement: 13/02/2018
> CO contact: 10/07/2018 for proof spouse functional English (transript)


Irrespective of whether it affects your grant time, you need to update them ASAP because this will certainly crop up when the CO checks your Form 80 and other details.


----------



## spirecode

guys, since im filling form 80,1221 for spouse as well( im not claimin any spouse points) isit necessary i put her schooling details only? she got her degree from distant education and i dont want2 provide those details.her medium of instruction was english for all 10 years, if required pte also she can score 5+ band- is this enough or co might ask fr more spouse details?
im not claimin any spouse points.pl advise
189-75 points, 261313 invited aug 11th


----------



## jchan

csdhan said:


> jchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> Kindly seek for your advice, i got CO contacted on 10 July for spouse's degree transript , and it was uploaded on 19 July. Now we are still waiting for the grant.
> 
> My father in law got accident and he passed away 3 months ago, therefore me and my wife quit the job in Singapore, and both of us have moved back to my wife's home country 1 week ago. We intend to live there for 6 months to support the family's emotion.
> 
> If we update this change of circumstance, will it affect to my grant? is there any chance of the rejection of my PR?
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice,
> 
> My timeline as below:
> ANZSCO code: 233512
> Invitation received 189: 09/01/2018
> Lodgement: 13/02/2018
> CO contact: 10/07/2018 for proof spouse functional English (transript)
> 
> 
> 
> Irrespective of whether it affects your grant time, you need to update them ASAP because this will certainly crop up when the CO checks your Form 80 and other details.
Click to expand...

Dear chdhan, 

Noted with many thanks for your advice.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## kbjan26

Experts,

I was reviewing my lodged application and found the following issues/mistakes


In My documents section ( Primary)

I have uploaded the marriage certificate under "Birth/Age"

For dependent 

There is no separate section to disclose my wife's qualifications and by mistake I have uploaded everything under "Birth/age, evidence of" .

Is it a blunder that I have done ?


----------



## rahulpop1

Ramramram222 said:


> Ohh I thought it's a different letter. My experience letter contains all the duties and responsibilities. I think that should be fine.
> I am an Onshore applicant and my experience is just from Australia only. As some of my friend just submitted their experience letter from their work place and latest payslips and they their PR grant later. CO didn't ask any bank statements and tax assessments. I think they just check some payslips and RnR letter for Onshore experiences.
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay. People who are applying from onshore may be able to confirm that. I would have uploaded maximum things though which I can get. CO contact just put you back in the queue. 
Best luck buddy. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Not a big mistake. Many people here have done similar mistakes. Upload the documents in right section now if it's not using all upload limit of 60 documents. Do not upload more than 50 documents is what I recommend. Merge them if possible.


kbjan26 said:


> Experts,
> 
> I was reviewing my lodged application and found the following issues/mistakes
> 
> 
> In My documents section ( Primary)
> 
> I have uploaded the marriage certificate under "Birth/Age"
> 
> For dependent
> 
> There is no separate section to disclose my wife's qualifications and by mistake I have uploaded everything under "Birth/age, evidence of" .
> 
> Is it a blunder that I have done ?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

rahulpop1 said:


> Not a big mistake. Many people here have done similar mistakes. Upload the documents in right section now if it's not using all upload limit of 60 documents. Do not upload more than 50 documents is what I recommend. Merge them if possible.
> 
> 
> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts,
> 
> I was reviewing my lodged application and found the following issues/mistakes
> 
> 
> In My documents section ( Primary)
> 
> I have uploaded the marriage certificate under "Birth/Age"
> 
> For dependent
> 
> There is no separate section to disclose my wife's qualifications and by mistake I have uploaded everything under "Birth/age, evidence of" .
> 
> Is it a blunder that I have done ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Rahul,

Go to thank you a ton for coming to my rescue. The thing is I do not want to correct/upload anymore.

My count is 58/60
Wife's count is 24/60.

If I leave as is will it cause a huge impact ? The butterflies suddenly start appearing in my stomach 😪


----------



## Ramramram222

rahulpop1 said:


> Okay. People who are applying from onshore may be able to confirm that. I would have uploaded maximum things though which I can get. CO contact just put you back in the queue.
> Best luck buddy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




You did your best to get direct grant bro, but sometimes providing more than required documents can make assessor to take more time to check them, which extends grant time anyways. I believe in providing as least as it is enough to validate my claimed points. 
Payslips for the entire period is required to submit as per department page, but many of my friends just submitted couple of recent payslips and they went well and got grant. 
I believe CO trust Aussie docs( employment letter and pay slips) more than overseas one or could be different reasons.
Anyways good luck to you too buddy!! Hope your application goes well.
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Ok. As you are out of options now because of limit, I would suggest to wait and see. 
I hope you have named your docs properly so as for CO to understand the content by just looking at your file name. There is not much you can do as of now. I am sure COs check everything before they ask for things. Keep fingers crossed and relax. 🤞🏼


kbjan26 said:


> Rahul,
> 
> Go to thank you a ton for coming to my rescue. The thing is I do not want to correct/upload anymore.
> 
> My count is 58/60
> Wife's count is 24/60.
> 
> If I leave as is will it cause a huge impact ? The butterflies suddenly start appearing in my stomach 😪


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec

rahulpop1 said:


> Apart from what Swatee has suggested, I would also suggest to try for R&R letter. Now a days it’s a norm for CO to ask for that letter. I uploaded Salary slips, bank statements, offer letters, promotion letters, experience letters, Form 16 and ITRs. Still CO asked for R&R on company letterhead.
> Best luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul/other members,
What if current employer does not provide RnR?? I can contact HR and if they state that it is against company policy to provide RnR then what?? Just to let you know, I have submitted the following documents for my employment proof,
1. Offer And Appointment letter 2. Payslips(both India and UK as I was deputed to UK couple of times) 3. Bank Statements(both India and UK) 4. Tax Documents(Form16 and UK Tax documents) 5. Statutory Declaration showing my RnR(same which was submitted to ACS) 6. Promotion Letters 7. Compensation Letters 8. Awards and Recognition 9. PF Statements 10. My UK deputation letter and UK Visa stamping and all passport pages showing my travel dates. 

I have another query.. I am claiming spouse points and I have uploaded all her employment and education related documents under "Skills Assessment" document section as "Other Documents" section was not part of the visa application(before submitting the visa application). The "Other Documents" section appeared only after submitting the Visa Application. So I had initially uploaded all her employment and education related documents under "Skills Assessment" section itself. Will that be a problem??


----------



## vinodsh

spirecode said:


> guys, since im filling form 80,1221 for spouse as well( im not claimin any spouse points) isit necessary i put her schooling details only? she got her degree from distant education and i dont want2 provide those details.her medium of instruction was english for all 10 years, if required pte also she can score 5+ band- is this enough or co might ask fr more spouse details?
> im not claimin any spouse points.pl advise
> 189-75 points, 261313 invited aug 11th


I think in form 80, it clearly says that we need to fill tertiary education which is any education after secondary. So you must fill her degree details, not sure why you not want to fill that. 
Also since here education is not regular, i think your wife has to go for PTE exam as well. becuase i am not sure you could get a letter from university that medium of intruction was english for the degree. This is my view confirm from others too.


----------



## rahulpop1

If current company is not providing the R&R letter then keep that response from them handy just in case CO asks for it. It should be fine. People have got the grant on statutory declarations as well in such cases where company has declined to provide the said letter.



nnk_ec said:


> Hi Rahul/other members,
> What if current employer does not provide RnR?? I can contact HR and if they state that it is against company policy to provide RnR then what?? Just to let you know, I have submitted the following documents for my employment proof,
> 1. Offer And Appointment letter 2. Payslips(both India and UK as I was deputed to UK couple of times) 3. Bank Statements(both India and UK) 4. Tax Documents(Form16 and UK Tax documents) 5. Statutory Declaration showing my RnR(same which was submitted to ACS) 6. Promotion Letters 7. Compensation Letters 8. Awards and Recognition 9. PF Statements 10. My UK deputation letter and UK Visa stamping and all passport pages showing my travel dates.
> 
> I have another query.. I am claiming spouse points and I have uploaded all her employment and education related documents under "Skills Assessment" document section as "Other Documents" section was not part of the visa application(before submitting the visa application). The "Other Documents" section appeared only after submitting the Visa Application. So I had initially uploaded all her employment and education related documents under "Skills Assessment" section itself. Will that be a problem??




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec

rahulpop1 said:


> If current company is not providing the R&R letter then keep that response from them handy just in case CO asks for it. It should be fine. People have got the grant on statutory declarations as well in such cases where company has declined to provide the said letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks Rahul. How about my other query(employment and education documents uploaded under "Skills Assessment" section for spouse)??


----------



## rahulpop1

I am not sure of that bro. Wait for someone else to answer that. 
@andreyx108b or @newbienz might answer this.


nnk_ec said:


> Thanks Rahul. How about my other query(employment and education documents uploaded under "Skills Assessment" section for spouse)??


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## spirecode

vinodsh said:


> spirecode said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys, since im filling form 80,1221 for spouse as well( im not claimin any spouse points) isit necessary i put her schooling details only? she got her degree from distant education and i dont want2 provide those details.her medium of instruction was english for all 10 years, if required pte also she can score 5+ band- is this enough or co might ask fr more spouse details?
> im not claimin any spouse points.pl advise
> 189-75 points, 261313 invited aug 11th
> 
> 
> 
> I think in form 80, it clearly says that we need to fill tertiary education which is any education after secondary. So you must fill her degree details, not sure why you not want to fill that.
> Also since here education is not regular, i think your wife has to go for PTE exam as well. becuase i am not sure you could get a letter from university that medium of intruction was english for the degree. This is my view confirm from others too.
Click to expand...

right vinod, since its distant education i dont want to upload her degree details. any other seniors - pl advice- spouse not claimin points only 10th will it suffice to prove functional english? also okay for pte


----------



## nnk_ec

rahulpop1 said:


> I am not sure of that bro. Wait for someone else to answer that.
> @andreyx108b or @newbienz might answer this.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks Rahul. NewBienz has been exceptionally helpful, he has been guiding me right from my ACS assessment, can't thank him enough.

Hi NewBienz,
The situation is as below,
I am claiming spouse points and I have uploaded all her employment and education related documents under "Skills Assessment" document section as "Other Documents" section was not part of the visa application(before submitting the visa application). The "Other Documents" section appeared only after submitting the Visa Application. So I had initially uploaded all her employment and education related documents under "Skills Assessment" section itself. Will that be a problem?? The documents name are self explanatory, so CO can easily understand what each document relates to.


----------



## shekar.ym

is there any way to view my immi account if my agent did all the submission and payed the fee on behalf of me?


----------



## rahulpop1

Yes. You can clone the account using reference number which he might have shared with you.


shekar.ym said:


> is there any way to view my immi account if my agent did all the submission and payed the fee on behalf of me?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. You can clone the account using reference number which he might have shared with you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


do you have thread which explains this?
thanks


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

*Query re ACS points and docs*

Hi fellow aspirants and experts,

I am an aspirant from India and in a situation, need expert advice.

Background:-
I have got my ACS skills verified as 261313 in December 2016. It fetched me 5 points back then as I started working from Feb, 2011.

Company A:- Feb, 2011 to Oct 2013
Company B:- Nov 2013 to Oct 2015
Company C:- Nov 2015 to Oct 2017
Comapny D:- Nov 2017 to till now

Now I am applying for EOI and wish to include the point for experience from December-2016 to till now.

Problem:-
'Company D' is not registered in India but they give me salary on monthly basis. I have fixed working hours from 9 to 5:30PM. I dont get any payslips and dont have formal contract letter. They can provide me a reference letter but I am not sure if they can mention about me as full-time employee, as legally I am not or may be I am, not sure how it works with Aus Immigration.

Can you advise on how to approach with this problem?


In addition, company D is the parent company of Company B with similar names. But, Company B closed their operation in 2016.


Dec 2016- ACS done - 5 points - looking for filing EOI with 10 points
Aug 2018 - PTE - 20 points
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points

Overall - 70


----------



## Geo1987

Hi guys! looking for a bit of advice! We completed our visa form but at the end it was asking for military discharge or military id docs. I believe that this is because my Husband is a police officer and ticked the declaration that asks if anyone has served in the military, police, inelegance services or is trained in weapons. 
At the end i selected the box and explained that none of us are military but its still showing as outstanding docs???? appreciate its a bit of a unique situation but any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Geo1987 said:


> Hi guys! looking for a bit of advice! We completed our visa form but at the end it was asking for military discharge or military id docs. I believe that this is because my Husband is a police officer and ticked the declaration that asks if anyone has served in the military, police, inelegance services or is trained in weapons.
> At the end i selected the box and explained that none of us are military but its still showing as outstanding docs???? appreciate its a bit of a unique situation but any advice would be appreciated.


Perhaps submit the police equivalents?


----------



## Geo1987

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Perhaps submit the police equivalents?


Its specifically states military in the documents list, and there are no police equivalent for what its looking for.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Geo1987 said:


> Its specifically states military in the documents list, and there are no police equivalent for what its looking for.


For my friend who served in the police for national service (conscription) in Singapore, I believe they still had to submit docos confirming they are reservists and the equivalent of 'discharged' from full-time service.

I'll check with him too in case he has any insight. 
Otherwise leave it blank, state the reason as "didn't serve in the military" when submitting if a pop up asking why you left it blank appears - and wait for CO contact, if any.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi fellow aspirants and experts,
> 
> I am an aspirant from India and in a situation, need expert advice.
> 
> Background:-
> I have got my ACS skills verified as 261313 in December 2016. It fetched me 5 points back then as I started working from Feb, 2011.
> 
> Company A:- Feb, 2011 to Oct 2013
> Company B:- Nov 2013 to Oct 2015
> Company C:- Nov 2015 to Oct 2017
> Comapny D:- Nov 2017 to till now
> 
> Now I am applying for EOI and wish to include the point for experience from December-2016 to till now.
> 
> Problem:-
> 'Company D' is not registered in India but they give me salary on monthly basis. I have fixed working hours from 9 to 5:30PM. I dont get any payslips and dont have formal contract letter. They can provide me a reference letter but I am not sure if they can mention about me as full-time employee, as legally I am not or may be I am, not sure how it works with Aus Immigration.
> 
> Can you advise on how to approach with this problem?
> 
> 
> In addition, company D is the parent company of Company B with similar names. But, Company B closed their operation in 2016.
> 
> 
> Dec 2016- ACS done - 5 points - looking for filing EOI with 10 points
> Aug 2018 - PTE - 20 points
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> 
> Overall - 70


Personally, I would only claim points for legal employment in the jurisdiction I was employed in, eg at least where a tax return could be lodged based on that experience (whether one pays taxes or not is irrelevant, but if I was to role play a CO that would be the bare minimum I would seek to clarify legitimacy) to show the authorities recognise that employment 

I'm unfamiliar with India, but based on the info you provided I would not claim experience from Company D. 

Do you have evidence to back up your claims (as per the DHA checklist) for Company A, B, C?


----------



## swatee25

nnk_ec said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure of that bro. Wait for someone else to answer that.
> @andreyx108b or @newbienz might answer this.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rahul. NewBienz has been exceptionally helpful, he has been guiding me right from my ACS assessment, can't thank him enough.
> 
> Hi NewBienz,
> The situation is as below,
> I am claiming spouse points and I have uploaded all her employment and education related documents under "Skills Assessment" document section as "Other Documents" section was not part of the visa application(before submitting the visa application). The "Other Documents" section appeared only after submitting the Visa Application. So I had initially uploaded all her employment and education related documents under "Skills Assessment" section itself. Will that be a problem?? The documents name are self explanatory, so CO can easily understand what each document relates to.
Click to expand...

NB is not active currently as I suppose he is busy with professional obligations and a move to another country... He is Lil active on his " my bits on PR journey " thread... Ask him there


----------



## Uzma_M

Hey Guys, need help. I will be completing 32years on 10th December 2018 and I am planning to send my EOI by end of the September. So obviously I won't be completing my PR by 10th December. So just wanted to understand will my age be a problem, will my points be deducted. Or they will consider 32 if my EOI is accepted before that. 

Expats, please suggest.


----------



## Arshhundal

*Please help*

Hi Contributors and moderators of this awesome forum, I have been a silent observer of this forum for a long time but never post as just reading the experience of fellow members was enough to solve my queries. 

But now I am in dilemma over my 189 application,
first, its been a long time coming as I started my PR journey in 2016 for 221111 general accountants as I missed out on the gravy train of PR on 65 points just by a week due to low IELTS score. since then I have done Accounting professional year in 2017 to raise my point to 70, moreover, I even cleared NAATI CCL in March 2018 in the first attempt in Punjabi language but all that was of no avail as I could not get invitation during my graduate visa and have to return back to India in May.

I gave multiple attempts to get 79+ in PTE in Australia but was always stuck on 77 or 78 in writing and trust me when I say that that happened to me around four times before I got 80 in writing in my second attempt in India. Its been a hard battle so far but it was all fine when I got my desired result and applied for 189 with 85 points and got the invitation to lodge on next day as my result was announced on 18 May and I got invited on 19 May and I lodged on 20th with all documents.

And now starts the difficult part I have 3 EOIs in skillselect one for 189 which I have already lodged and paid fee for and others are 190 for NSW, 489 for SA chain migration as my sister is citizen and lives in SA as well.
When I got my 189 invitation in May I didn't rescind my other EOIs and now I got an invitation from 190 NSW and just half an hour ago I also got an email from immigration SA to lodge an application for chain migration for 489 family sponsor.
Guys, please help and guide me on how should I withdraw these invitations.

And what documents are ideal to secure regional area points as my education was in South Australia and I am eligible for additional 5 points. I have used bank statement of past five years to prove my residence and study in Adelaide do I need to put rental agreement as well.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Arshhundal said:


> Hi Contributors and moderators of this awesome forum, I have been a silent observer of this forum for a long time but never post as just reading the experience of fellow members was enough to solve my queries.
> 
> But now I am in dilemma over my 189 application,
> first, its been a long time coming as I started my PR journey in 2016 for 221111 general accountants as I missed out on the gravy train of PR on 65 points just by a week due to low IELTS score. since then I have done Accounting professional year in 2017 to raise my point to 70, moreover, I even cleared NAATI CCL in March 2018 in the first attempt in Punjabi language but all that was of no avail as I could not get invitation during my graduate visa and have to return back to India in May.
> 
> I gave multiple attempts to get 79+ in PTE in Australia but was always stuck on 77 or 78 in writing and trust me when I say that that happened to me around four times before I got 80 in writing in my second attempt in India. Its been a hard battle so far but it was all fine when I got my desired result and applied for 189 with 85 points and got the invitation to lodge on next day as my result was announced on 18 May and I got invited on 19 May and I lodged on 20th with all documents.
> 
> And now starts the difficult part I have 3 EOIs in skillselect one for 189 which I have already lodged and paid fee for and others are 190 for NSW, 489 for SA chain migration as my sister is citizen and lives in SA as well.
> When I got my 189 invitation in May I didn't rescind my other EOIs and now I got an invitation from 190 NSW and just half an hour ago I also got an email from immigration SA to lodge an application for chain migration for 489 family sponsor.
> Guys, please help and guide me on how should I withdraw these invitations.
> 
> And what documents are ideal to secure regional area points as my education was in South Australia and I am eligible for additional 5 points. I have used bank statement of past five years to prove my residence and study in Adelaide do I need to put rental agreement as well.


Long journey, congrats on getting this far. 

I've never withdrawn an EOI, but can't you just log on to SkillSelect and do so? Otherwise you could just let them lapse.

I am so risk averse, I would still apply for NSW and SA nomination, and see if the 189 is granted in the meantime. 

Also, I would include the rental agreement if you have it, and any other evidence that may bolster your points claims.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Geo1987 said:


> Its specifically states military in the documents list, and there are no police equivalent for what its looking for.





PrettyIsotonic said:


> For my friend who served in the police for national service (conscription) in Singapore, I believe they still had to submit docos confirming they are reservists and the equivalent of 'discharged' from full-time service.
> 
> I'll check with him too in case he has any insight.
> Otherwise leave it blank, state the reason as "didn't serve in the military" when submitting if a pop up asking why you left it blank appears - and wait for CO contact, if any.


So I checked with my mate, he served in first the military before being posted to the civilian police - and has a letter from his manpower department in the police confirming his service.

We are issued 'national service' certificates to confirm our duration of service and unit assigned, which he uploaded.

Not sure if that helps, but hoping you get your grant soon!


----------



## DVS105

Uzma_M said:


> Hey Guys, need help. I will be completing 32years on 10th December 2018 and I am planning to send my EOI by end of the September. So obviously I won't be completing my PR by 10th December. So just wanted to understand will my age be a problem, will my points be deducted. Or they will consider 32 if my EOI is accepted before that.
> 
> Expats, please suggest.


As far as I know, you must satisfy the conditions of the points claim at the time of sending the Invite. Your EOI date doesn't count. Hope that you will recieve the invite before you turn 32.


Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Uzma_M said:


> Hey Guys, need help. I will be completing 32years on 10th December 2018 and I am planning to send my EOI by end of the September. So obviously I won't be completing my PR by 10th December. So just wanted to understand will my age be a problem, will my points be deducted. Or they will consider 32 if my EOI is accepted before that.
> 
> Expats, please suggest.


When you say you will be completing 32 years - do you mean you will turn 33 on 10th December 2018?

I ask because you will lose points for that age bracket once you turn 33. Not any day before 32 years and 365 days. 

If you are issued an invitation to apply, my understanding is you will have to provide evidence for the claims made in your EOI on the date of your invitation (even if you lose points due to various reasons while the visa is processing).

I am unsure if in the 60 days you are given to respond to an invitation to apply, if you lose points, if those loss of points will affect you.


----------



## aupr04

*form 80*

Do I need to submit my dependent spouse's form 80 as well? I have submitted mine along with other documents.


----------



## anju_bala

Hello to all expatforum members this forum helped me a lot in my previous visa grant application thank you from the bottom of my heart


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aupr04 said:


> Do I need to submit my dependent spouse's form 80 as well? I have submitted mine along with other documents.


Personally I would submit Form 80, Form 1221, and CV for my spouse as well - since it is recommended as "Additional Character Documents" to speed up processing for the applicant.


----------



## anju_bala

Kindly help me in one thing how may I start the process of visa 600 to call my parents here thanks in advance


----------



## SG

Arshhundal said:


> Hi Contributors and moderators of this awesome forum, I have been a silent observer of this forum for a long time but never post as just reading the experience of fellow members was enough to solve my queries.
> 
> But now I am in dilemma over my 189 application,
> first, its been a long time coming as I started my PR journey in 2016 for 221111 general accountants as I missed out on the gravy train of PR on 65 points just by a week due to low IELTS score. since then I have done Accounting professional year in 2017 to raise my point to 70, moreover, I even cleared NAATI CCL in March 2018 in the first attempt in Punjabi language but all that was of no avail as I could not get invitation during my graduate visa and have to return back to India in May.
> 
> I gave multiple attempts to get 79+ in PTE in Australia but was always stuck on 77 or 78 in writing and trust me when I say that that happened to me around four times before I got 80 in writing in my second attempt in India. Its been a hard battle so far but it was all fine when I got my desired result and applied for 189 with 85 points and got the invitation to lodge on next day as my result was announced on 18 May and I got invited on 19 May and I lodged on 20th with all documents.
> 
> And now starts the difficult part I have 3 EOIs in skillselect one for 189 which I have already lodged and paid fee for and others are 190 for NSW, 489 for SA chain migration as my sister is citizen and lives in SA as well.
> When I got my 189 invitation in May I didn't rescind my other EOIs and now I got an invitation from 190 NSW and just half an hour ago I also got an email from immigration SA to lodge an application for chain migration for 489 family sponsor.
> Guys, please help and guide me on how should I withdraw these invitations.
> 
> And what documents are ideal to secure regional area points as my education was in South Australia and I am eligible for additional 5 points. I have used bank statement of past five years to prove my residence and study in Adelaide do I need to put rental agreement as well.


Congratulations Arshhundal


----------



## Shoryuken

Looks like some May applicant grants might start from today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1

Shoryuken said:


> Looks like some May applicant grants might start from today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi 

I have lodged my 189 (onshore) on 13 August and uploaded all my documents on same day. I did my medical on 20th August 2018. 

What do u think that when case officer gonna contact me or when I will get the grant? Whats the current trend ? Awaiting for your kind reply Thanks


----------



## Shoryuken

arslan1 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my 189 (onshore) on 13 August and uploaded all my documents on same day. I did my medical on 20th August 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> What do u think that when case officer gonna contact me or when I will get the grant? Whats the current trend ? Awaiting for your kind reply Thanks




Three answers to choose
1. Usual case-120-150 days from lodgement
2. If CO contact + 30-60 days
3. 9-14 months is official timeline

The reason March Apr is faster as there were only 600 invites per month until june this year so applicants are less.
In July, Aug rounds estimated 2500 got invite which is around total invites until june 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> Looks like some May applicant grants might start from today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Along with grants to some older CO contacted cases.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aupr04

Thanks.. So its okay for me to submit dependent form 80 now? I lodged my visa application on 3rd May with all documents.. Hope this document upload will not delay the decisioning process? (I know this question is stupid but asking anyways )



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Personally I would submit Form 80, Form 1221, and CV for my spouse as well - since it is recommended as "Additional Character Documents" to speed up processing for the applicant.


----------



## rahulpop1

Go ahead and upload it. It wouldn't delay the decision processing.


aupr04 said:


> Thanks.. So its okay for me to submit dependent form 80 now? I lodged my visa application on 3rd May with all documents.. Hope this document upload will not delay the decisioning process? (I know this question is stupid but asking anyways )


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aupr04 said:


> Thanks.. So its okay for me to submit dependent form 80 now? I lodged my visa application on 3rd May with all documents.. Hope this document upload will not delay the decisioning process? (I know this question is stupid but asking anyways )


No stupid questions mate, that's what the forum is there for - I would upload it


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> Along with grants to some older CO contacted cases..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My wish is 'all' the pending cases get processed, but you already know how random and unpredictable the processing is.


----------



## arslan1

Shoryuken said:


> Three answers to choose
> 1. Usual case-120-150 days from lodgement
> 2. If CO contact + 30-60 days
> 3. 9-14 months is official timeline
> 
> The reason March Apr is faster as there were only 600 invites per month until june this year so applicants are less.
> In July, Aug rounds estimated 2500 got invite which is around total invites until june 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm thanks for your reply. That makes sense now. It looks like I should just wait lol cause looks like I will get grant in March or April 2019.


----------



## Shoryuken

arslan1 said:


> Hmmmm thanks for your reply. That makes sense now. It looks like I should just wait lol cause looks like I will get grant in March or April 2019.


nah.. not that long mate. Onshore candidates are looked at faster.


----------



## rahulpop1

Haha.. True that..


Shoryuken said:


> My wish is 'all' the pending cases get processed, but you already know how random and unpredictable the processing is.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1

Shoryuken said:


> nah.. not that long mate. Onshore candidates are looked at faster.


Ohhhh ok if thats the case then fingers crossed


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Arshhundal said:


> Hi Contributors and moderators of this awesome forum, I have been a silent observer of this forum for a long time but never post as just reading the experience of fellow members was enough to solve my queries.
> 
> But now I am in dilemma over my 189 application,
> first, its been a long time coming as I started my PR journey in 2016 for 221111 general accountants as I missed out on the gravy train of PR on 65 points just by a week due to low IELTS score. since then I have done Accounting professional year in 2017 to raise my point to 70, moreover, I even cleared NAATI CCL in March 2018 in the first attempt in Punjabi language but all that was of no avail as I could not get invitation during my graduate visa and have to return back to India in May.
> 
> I gave multiple attempts to get 79+ in PTE in Australia but was always stuck on 77 or 78 in writing and trust me when I say that that happened to me around four times before I got 80 in writing in my second attempt in India. Its been a hard battle so far but it was all fine when I got my desired result and applied for 189 with 85 points and got the invitation to lodge on next day as my result was announced on 18 May and I got invited on 19 May and I lodged on 20th with all documents.
> 
> And now starts the difficult part I have 3 EOIs in skillselect one for 189 which I have already lodged and paid fee for and others are 190 for NSW, 489 for SA chain migration as my sister is citizen and lives in SA as well.
> When I got my 189 invitation in May I didn't rescind my other EOIs and now I got an invitation from 190 NSW and just half an hour ago I also got an email from immigration SA to lodge an application for chain migration for 489 family sponsor.
> Guys, please help and guide me on how should I withdraw these invitations.
> 
> And what documents are ideal to secure regional area points as my education was in South Australia and I am eligible for additional 5 points. I have used bank statement of past five years to prove my residence and study in Adelaide do I need to put rental agreement as well.


login to your EOI's that you want to withdraw and select withdraw. Once you have withdrawn the other EOI's the invitations would also lapse.


----------



## nnk_ec

swatee25 said:


> NB is not active currently as I suppose he is busy with professional obligations and a move to another country... He is Lil active on his " my bits on PR journey " thread... Ask him there



Thanks Swatee25. I did post the query on his "my 2 bits on PR journey" thread and got his prompt reply  Just out of curiosity, where is he moving to??


----------



## rahulpop1

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks Swatee25. I did post the query on his "my 2 bits on PR journey" thread and got his prompt reply  Just out of curiosity, where is he moving to??




US I believe..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

Shoryuken said:


> Looks like some May applicant grants might start from today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my friend who lodged on May 4 2018, got co contact today .. asking for PF Statements.. his ANZCO CODE IS 261312.

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## carthicb

*One grant for 8/27*

I see one grant today in Immitracker for an application lodged on April 29th. Hope everyone who has been waiting from long would get theirs too soon. 



----------------------------

Lodged on - April 26th 2018

ANZSCO code - 261313

Grant - ??


----------



## chi204

aswin4PR said:


> One of my friend who lodged on May 4 2018, got co contact today .. asking for PF Statements.. his ANZCO CODE IS 261312.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


that's way too fast they are going.


----------



## srinivask

Yes I agree..along with some old CO contacted cases plzzzzz


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

For the immitracker users - any way to filter / find out what the shortest grants in the last few months have been for 189/190 as reported on there? 

Pure curiosity on my part.


----------



## carthicb

Yes, you can add filters to the 'Lodgement date' column and then sort on the 'Days to Visa Grant' column.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

carthicb said:


> Yes, you can add filters to the 'Lodgement date' column and then sort on the 'Days to Visa Grant' column.


Thanks mate!


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Guyz,,,,, after employment verification on phone, how much time does it usually takes for the grant provided that everything else eg pcc, medical is front loaded?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Guyz,,,,, after employment verification on phone, how much time does it usually takes for the grant provided that everything else eg pcc, medical is front loaded?


What kind of questions did they ask? 

Hard to predict, who knows if further verification will be done.


----------



## mmmukul

Hello All,

I've lodged mine on 29th May 2018. And, uploaded all the documents following week. How long it might take to receive the grant?

Thanks


----------



## Lovegill

Hi experts,
Do they ask for PF statements for settled claims as well?


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guyz,,,,, after employment verification on phone, how much time does it usually takes for the grant provided that everything else eg pcc, medical is front loaded?
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of questions did they ask?
> 
> Hard to predict, who knows if further verification will be done.
Click to expand...

 verified from the person if he has signed the letter, from.which date to which I was there, do I report to him, duties ...


----------



## nnk_ec

Guys,
I have a query regarding bank statement. In the bank Statements, the salary is credited with the following narration(description)
1. From Apr 2005 to Apr2009 - The description says "HDFCBANKSALARYFORTHEMONTHOFRespectiveMonth"
2. May2009 to Jun 2009 - The description just includes my Name, something like this "MYNAMEXXXXXXXXXX" 
3. From Jul2009 to till Date - The description includes Salary word with month, year and my employee number, which is "SALX07X2009X123456"

The salary amount credited exactly matches the payslip amount, so when CO compares the payslip with the bank statement, there will be no discrepancy. And I have been associated with the same organization throughput. So will this different description in the Bank Statement have any problem?? I am claiming points for employment only from May2009(prior to that, ACS has not considered the experience relevant).


----------



## Duncanwl1991

*Direct grant 20/08/2018*

Happy to inform everyone that I received a Direct Grant on 20/08/2018
I just returned from a holiday so only been able to update now
Was great timing being away with the Mrs and getting the VISA while we were away!

Thanks to everyone who has dealt with some of my stupid questions over the past couple of months!

If I can give any advice – I genuinely think uploading as much information as possible right at the start is the best way to avoid the CO Contact and slowing the process down with being requested to upload more information – even if it means they have more to check. It just makes you totally transparent - Obviously each to their own though and good luck to everyone with their journey to the grant!
I will be heading back to AU within the month much to the Girlfriends delight!

See below detailed information on my VISA Journey:

*ANZSCO Code* – 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman

*VISA Process Started With Agent* – 14/08/2017 (Onshore)
(Collecting information, booking English test etc etc)

*EOI Lodged* – 04/12/2017 (Onshore)
*Points Lodged* - 75 Points
*Invitation Received* – 04/04/2018 (Offshore - due to Working Holiday VISA Expiring so returned to UK)

*VISA Application Lodged* – 20/04/2018 (Offshore)

*Initial Submission Documents* - 20/04/2018 (Offshore)
- Passport
- Birth Certificate
- Drivers Licence

- Medical : Grade A

- PTE English Results : Superior
- VET ASSESS Skills Assessment Document
- Form 80
- Form 1221
- Up to date CV

- UK Police Checks – (I have a Careless Driving Conviction from 2009)
- 2x Character References
- Current Drivers Licence Record (Clean)
- In depth “Incident Information” – Fine amount, No Driving Ban, Points on Licence etc

- AU Police Check from my year in Australia

- 3x UK Company Statement Letters from Management
- Payslips/Invoices
- Work Examples from each employment

- 2x AU Company Statement Letters from Management
- Payslips/Invoices
- Work Examples from each employment

*(VISA Agent Advised) Additional Submitted Documents* - 24/07/2018 (Offshore)
- 2 Additional Statement Letters from HR from 2 UK Companies (This was because my other letters were on different company headed paper, so wanted to reduce chance of confusion)
- UK Ltd. Company Certificates (Self Employed Proof)
- UK Ltd. Company Tax Returns from 2014 to 2017
- Police Scotland Formal Summary of Convictions (To confirm that only the Careless Driving Charge was my only conviction or involvement with the Police)

*Direct Grant* – 20/08/2018
*IED* – 07/02/2019

*Days to Grant from Submission* – 123 Days
*Weeks to Grant from Submission* – 17.5 Weeks

All the best to everyone in here... And i hope you get the grants soon!


----------



## vinodsh

nnk_ec said:


> Guys,
> I have a query regarding bank statement. In the bank Statements, the salary is credited with the following narration(description)
> 1. From Apr 2005 to Apr2009 - The description says "HDFCBANKSALARYFORTHEMONTHOFRespectiveMonth"
> 2. May2009 to Jun 2009 - The description just includes my Name, something like this "MYNAMEXXXXXXXXXX"
> 3. From Jul2009 to till Date - The description includes Salary word with month, year and my employee number, which is "SALX07X2009X123456"
> 
> The salary amount credited exactly matches the payslip amount, so when CO compares the payslip with the bank statement, there will be no discrepancy. And I have been associated with the same organization throughput. So will this different description in the Bank Statement have any problem?? I am claiming points for employment only from May2009(prior to that, ACS has not considered the experience relevant).


I do not see any issue with this, Just in case CO asks a question (though i doubt) you will have other documents to verify your claim. i.e. tax documents, salary slips (you already mentioned).


----------



## Karthik.

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Happy to inform everyone that I received a Direct Grant on 20/08/2018
> I just returned from a holiday so only been able to update now
> Was great timing being away with the Mrs and getting the VISA while we were away!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has dealt with some of my stupid questions over the past couple of months!
> 
> If I can give any advice – I genuinely think uploading as much information as possible right at the start is the best way to avoid the CO Contact and slowing the process down with being requested to upload more information – even if it means they have more to check. It just makes you totally transparent - Obviously each to their own though and good luck to everyone with their journey to the grant!
> I will be heading back to AU within the month much to the Girlfriends delight!
> 
> See below detailed information on my VISA Journey:
> 
> *ANZSCO Code* – 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
> 
> *VISA Process Started With Agent* – 14/08/2017 (Onshore)
> (Collecting information, booking English test etc etc)
> 
> *EOI Lodged* – 04/12/2017 (Onshore)
> *Points Lodged* - 75 Points
> *Invitation Received* – 04/04/2018 (Offshore - due to Working Holiday VISA Expiring so returned to UK)
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged* – 20/04/2018 (Offshore)
> 
> *Initial Submission Documents* - 20/04/2018 (Offshore)
> - Passport
> - Birth Certificate
> - Drivers Licence
> 
> - Medical : Grade A
> 
> - PTE English Results : Superior
> - VET ASSESS Skills Assessment Document
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Up to date CV
> 
> - UK Police Checks – (I have a Careless Driving Conviction from 2009)
> - 2x Character References
> - Current Drivers Licence Record (Clean)
> - In depth “Incident Information” – Fine amount, No Driving Ban, Points on Licence etc
> 
> - AU Police Check from my year in Australia
> 
> - 3x UK Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> - 2x AU Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> *(VISA Agent Advised) Additional Submitted Documents* - 24/07/2018 (Offshore)
> - 2 Additional Statement Letters from HR from 2 UK Companies (This was because my other letters were on different company headed paper, so wanted to reduce chance of confusion)
> - UK Ltd. Company Certificates (Self Employed Proof)
> - UK Ltd. Company Tax Returns from 2014 to 2017
> - Police Scotland Formal Summary of Convictions (To confirm that only the Careless Driving Charge was my only conviction or involvement with the Police)
> 
> *Direct Grant* – 20/08/2018
> *IED* – 07/02/2019
> 
> *Days to Grant from Submission* – 123 Days
> *Weeks to Grant from Submission* – 17.5 Weeks
> 
> All the best to everyone in here... And i hope you get the grants soon!


Congrats mate and best wishes!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Happy to inform everyone that I received a Direct Grant on 20/08/2018
> I just returned from a holiday so only been able to update now
> Was great timing being away with the Mrs and getting the VISA while we were away!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has dealt with some of my stupid questions over the past couple of months!
> 
> If I can give any advice – I genuinely think uploading as much information as possible right at the start is the best way to avoid the CO Contact and slowing the process down with being requested to upload more information – even if it means they have more to check. It just makes you totally transparent - Obviously each to their own though and good luck to everyone with their journey to the grant!
> I will be heading back to AU within the month much to the Girlfriends delight!
> 
> See below detailed information on my VISA Journey:
> 
> *ANZSCO Code* – 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
> 
> *VISA Process Started With Agent* – 14/08/2017 (Onshore)
> (Collecting information, booking English test etc etc)
> 
> *EOI Lodged* – 04/12/2017 (Onshore)
> *Points Lodged* - 75 Points
> *Invitation Received* – 04/04/2018 (Offshore - due to Working Holiday VISA Expiring so returned to UK)
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged* – 20/04/2018 (Offshore)
> 
> *Initial Submission Documents* - 20/04/2018 (Offshore)
> - Passport
> - Birth Certificate
> - Drivers Licence
> 
> - Medical : Grade A
> 
> - PTE English Results : Superior
> - VET ASSESS Skills Assessment Document
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Up to date CV
> 
> - UK Police Checks – (I have a Careless Driving Conviction from 2009)
> - 2x Character References
> - Current Drivers Licence Record (Clean)
> - In depth “Incident Information” – Fine amount, No Driving Ban, Points on Licence etc
> 
> - AU Police Check from my year in Australia
> 
> - 3x UK Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> - 2x AU Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> *(VISA Agent Advised) Additional Submitted Documents* - 24/07/2018 (Offshore)
> - 2 Additional Statement Letters from HR from 2 UK Companies (This was because my other letters were on different company headed paper, so wanted to reduce chance of confusion)
> - UK Ltd. Company Certificates (Self Employed Proof)
> - UK Ltd. Company Tax Returns from 2014 to 2017
> - Police Scotland Formal Summary of Convictions (To confirm that only the Careless Driving Charge was my only conviction or involvement with the Police)
> 
> *Direct Grant* – 20/08/2018
> *IED* – 07/02/2019
> 
> *Days to Grant from Submission* – 123 Days
> *Weeks to Grant from Submission* – 17.5 Weeks
> 
> All the best to everyone in here... And i hope you get the grants soon!


Congratulations mate, good luck with the move.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17 | ACS Received 16-02-18 | EOI DATE 189 16-02-18 | INVITED ON 07-03-18 | LODGED ON 02-04-18 | ANZSCO CODE 261312 | POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10) | Granted 08-08-2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Happy to inform everyone that I received a Direct Grant on 20/08/2018
> I just returned from a holiday so only been able to update now
> Was great timing being away with the Mrs and getting the VISA while we were away!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has dealt with some of my stupid questions over the past couple of months!
> 
> If I can give any advice – I genuinely think uploading as much information as possible right at the start is the best way to avoid the CO Contact and slowing the process down with being requested to upload more information – even if it means they have more to check. It just makes you totally transparent - Obviously each to their own though and good luck to everyone with their journey to the grant!
> I will be heading back to AU within the month much to the Girlfriends delight!
> 
> See below detailed information on my VISA Journey:
> 
> *ANZSCO Code* – 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
> 
> *VISA Process Started With Agent* – 14/08/2017 (Onshore)
> (Collecting information, booking English test etc etc)
> 
> *EOI Lodged* – 04/12/2017 (Onshore)
> *Points Lodged* - 75 Points
> *Invitation Received* – 04/04/2018 (Offshore - due to Working Holiday VISA Expiring so returned to UK)
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged* – 20/04/2018 (Offshore)
> 
> *Initial Submission Documents* - 20/04/2018 (Offshore)
> - Passport
> - Birth Certificate
> - Drivers Licence
> 
> - Medical : Grade A
> 
> - PTE English Results : Superior
> - VET ASSESS Skills Assessment Document
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Up to date CV
> 
> - UK Police Checks – (I have a Careless Driving Conviction from 2009)
> - 2x Character References
> - Current Drivers Licence Record (Clean)
> - In depth “Incident Information” – Fine amount, No Driving Ban, Points on Licence etc
> 
> - AU Police Check from my year in Australia
> 
> - 3x UK Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> - 2x AU Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> *(VISA Agent Advised) Additional Submitted Documents* - 24/07/2018 (Offshore)
> - 2 Additional Statement Letters from HR from 2 UK Companies (This was because my other letters were on different company headed paper, so wanted to reduce chance of confusion)
> - UK Ltd. Company Certificates (Self Employed Proof)
> - UK Ltd. Company Tax Returns from 2014 to 2017
> - Police Scotland Formal Summary of Convictions (To confirm that only the Careless Driving Charge was my only conviction or involvement with the Police)
> 
> *Direct Grant* – 20/08/2018
> *IED* – 07/02/2019
> 
> *Days to Grant from Submission* – 123 Days
> *Weeks to Grant from Submission* – 17.5 Weeks
> 
> All the best to everyone in here... And i hope you get the grants soon!


Perfect timing, congrats. 

And thanks for sharing your doco checklist so thoroughly, just to clarify, you didn't submit bank statements (salary credit) / superannuation statements?


----------



## Duncanwl1991

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Perfect timing, congrats.
> 
> And thanks for sharing your doco checklist so thoroughly, just to clarify, you didn't submit bank statements (salary credit) / superannuation statements?


Nah i submitted Payslips/Invoices from the Start and End of employments.
To give another confirmation of the dates i was claiming to have worked at each company...

Other than that the only Bank Information i uploaded was my Tax Returns for my UK Ltd Company


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Nah i submitted Payslips/Invoices from the Start and End of employments.
> To give another confirmation of the dates i was claiming to have worked at each company...
> 
> Other than that the only Bank Information i uploaded was my Tax Returns for my UK Ltd Company


Thanks for clarifying, can't imagine the euphoria, all the best with your next step plans


----------



## rahulpop1

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Happy to inform everyone that I received a Direct Grant on 20/08/2018
> I just returned from a holiday so only been able to update now
> Was great timing being away with the Mrs and getting the VISA while we were away!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has dealt with some of my stupid questions over the past couple of months!
> 
> If I can give any advice – I genuinely think uploading as much information as possible right at the start is the best way to avoid the CO Contact and slowing the process down with being requested to upload more information – even if it means they have more to check. It just makes you totally transparent - Obviously each to their own though and good luck to everyone with their journey to the grant!
> I will be heading back to AU within the month much to the Girlfriends delight!
> 
> See below detailed information on my VISA Journey:
> 
> *ANZSCO Code* – 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
> 
> *VISA Process Started With Agent* – 14/08/2017 (Onshore)
> (Collecting information, booking English test etc etc)
> 
> *EOI Lodged* – 04/12/2017 (Onshore)
> *Points Lodged* - 75 Points
> *Invitation Received* – 04/04/2018 (Offshore - due to Working Holiday VISA Expiring so returned to UK)
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged* – 20/04/2018 (Offshore)
> 
> *Initial Submission Documents* - 20/04/2018 (Offshore)
> - Passport
> - Birth Certificate
> - Drivers Licence
> 
> - Medical : Grade A
> 
> - PTE English Results : Superior
> - VET ASSESS Skills Assessment Document
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Up to date CV
> 
> - UK Police Checks – (I have a Careless Driving Conviction from 2009)
> - 2x Character References
> - Current Drivers Licence Record (Clean)
> - In depth “Incident Information” – Fine amount, No Driving Ban, Points on Licence etc
> 
> - AU Police Check from my year in Australia
> 
> - 3x UK Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> - 2x AU Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> *(VISA Agent Advised) Additional Submitted Documents* - 24/07/2018 (Offshore)
> - 2 Additional Statement Letters from HR from 2 UK Companies (This was because my other letters were on different company headed paper, so wanted to reduce chance of confusion)
> - UK Ltd. Company Certificates (Self Employed Proof)
> - UK Ltd. Company Tax Returns from 2014 to 2017
> - Police Scotland Formal Summary of Convictions (To confirm that only the Careless Driving Charge was my only conviction or involvement with the Police)
> 
> *Direct Grant* – 20/08/2018
> *IED* – 07/02/2019
> 
> *Days to Grant from Submission* – 123 Days
> *Weeks to Grant from Submission* – 17.5 Weeks
> 
> All the best to everyone in here... And i hope you get the grants soon!




Congratulations.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Congrats to all who got their grants. it seems like we are in the late April early May territory. Good luck to the people waiting for their grants since the start of this year; I can only imagine your feelings. I am only 2 and half months and already feeling the burn !


----------



## Arshhundal

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> login to your EOI's that you want to withdraw and select withdraw. Once you have withdrawn the other EOI's the invitations would also lapse.


Ghoshsudeep79 what are you planning to do with your 190 nsw invite ?


----------



## shekar.ym

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Happy to inform everyone that I received a Direct Grant on 20/08/2018
> I just returned from a holiday so only been able to update now
> Was great timing being away with the Mrs and getting the VISA while we were away!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has dealt with some of my stupid questions over the past couple of months!
> 
> If I can give any advice – I genuinely think uploading as much information as possible right at the start is the best way to avoid the CO Contact and slowing the process down with being requested to upload more information – even if it means they have more to check. It just makes you totally transparent - Obviously each to their own though and good luck to everyone with their journey to the grant!
> I will be heading back to AU within the month much to the Girlfriends delight!
> 
> See below detailed information on my VISA Journey:
> 
> *ANZSCO Code* – 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
> 
> *VISA Process Started With Agent* – 14/08/2017 (Onshore)
> (Collecting information, booking English test etc etc)
> 
> *EOI Lodged* – 04/12/2017 (Onshore)
> *Points Lodged* - 75 Points
> *Invitation Received* – 04/04/2018 (Offshore - due to Working Holiday VISA Expiring so returned to UK)
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged* – 20/04/2018 (Offshore)
> 
> *Initial Submission Documents* - 20/04/2018 (Offshore)
> - Passport
> - Birth Certificate
> - Drivers Licence
> 
> - Medical : Grade A
> 
> - PTE English Results : Superior
> - VET ASSESS Skills Assessment Document
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Up to date CV
> 
> - UK Police Checks – (I have a Careless Driving Conviction from 2009)
> - 2x Character References
> - Current Drivers Licence Record (Clean)
> - In depth “Incident Information” – Fine amount, No Driving Ban, Points on Licence etc
> 
> - AU Police Check from my year in Australia
> 
> - 3x UK Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> - 2x AU Company Statement Letters from Management
> - Payslips/Invoices
> - Work Examples from each employment
> 
> *(VISA Agent Advised) Additional Submitted Documents* - 24/07/2018 (Offshore)
> - 2 Additional Statement Letters from HR from 2 UK Companies (This was because my other letters were on different company headed paper, so wanted to reduce chance of confusion)
> - UK Ltd. Company Certificates (Self Employed Proof)
> - UK Ltd. Company Tax Returns from 2014 to 2017
> - Police Scotland Formal Summary of Convictions (To confirm that only the Careless Driving Charge was my only conviction or involvement with the Police)
> 
> *Direct Grant* – 20/08/2018
> *IED* – 07/02/2019
> 
> *Days to Grant from Submission* – 123 Days
> *Weeks to Grant from Submission* – 17.5 Weeks
> 
> All the best to everyone in here... And i hope you get the grants soon!


congrats and good luck:clap2:


----------



## nnk_ec

vinodsh said:


> I do not see any issue with this, Just in case CO asks a question (though i doubt) you will have other documents to verify your claim. i.e. tax documents, salary slips (you already mentioned).


Thanks Vinod


----------



## hemantsr

Hi,

does anyone have any idea what month submissions are being taken for grant. I submitted in last week of july'18.


----------



## visa aus

Hello - I am an applicant with early March and waiting for Visa Grant. Wanted to get some insights that for the Jan - Mar once who have still not got grants what could be the possible delays.... i feel might be our applications are picked by CO for employee checks which might be taking time... any thoughts please?


----------



## Vinokan

*Granted*

Finally guys received my Grant today. Am have been a silent viewer of this thread @GunBun hope you soon get your grant. @swatee You are next in line for our ANZSCO 262112.

----------------------------------------
ANZSCO 262112
EOI applied on June 2017 with 65points

Update to 75points on 6th April 2018

Invitation Received on 17th April 2018

Visa Applied on 01 May 2018


----------



## Dry_Brook

Hello. I have been a spectator for some time on this forum. Now that i have received “IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received” email on 20-Aug-2018, I am not sure what does it mean in terms of application timeline. Did anybody else receive this email? Any ways in which we can relate this to grant time?

Code: 233311
EOI Submitted: 06-Dec-2017
ITA: 18-Apr-2018
189 Visa applied: 19-Apr-2018


----------



## SG

Vinokan said:


> Finally guys received my Grant today. Am have been a silent viewer of this thread @GunBun hope you soon get your grant. @swatee You are next in line for our ANZSCO 262112.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> ANZSCO 262112
> EOI applied on June 2017 with 65points
> 
> Update to 75points on 6th April 2018
> 
> Invitation Received on 17th April 2018
> 
> Visa Applied on 01 May 2018


Congratulations Vinokan


----------



## BumPanda

Got CO contact today requesting for Evidence of Relationship to Spouse which I already did upload when I lodged my application last 11 May 2018. Aside from marriage certificate what else to they want?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

BumPanda said:


> Got CO contact today requesting for Evidence of Relationship to Spouse which I already did upload when I lodged my application last 11 May 2018. Aside from marriage certificate what else to they want?


Upload it again I suppose - did they ask for anything specific?

You can try upload as many from the following list (its from the document checklist for partner visas) if possible: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...ner/Proof-that-your-relationship-genuine.aspx

edit: 

What is your timeline by the way, when did you lodge?


----------



## Shoryuken

BumPanda said:


> Got CO contact today requesting for Evidence of Relationship to Spouse which I already did upload when I lodged my application last 11 May 2018. Aside from marriage certificate what else to they want?


Are you an Onshore applicant?


----------



## BumPanda

Shoryuken said:


> Are you an Onshore applicant?


Offshore applicant


----------



## BumPanda

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Upload it again I suppose - did they ask for anything specific?
> 
> You can try upload as many from the following list (its from the document checklist for partner visas) if possible: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...ner/Proof-that-your-relationship-genuine.aspx
> 
> edit:
> 
> What is your timeline by the way, when did you lodge?


They didn't not ask for anything specific so I just uploaded our marriage certificate again

Here's by timeline by the way:

ANZSCO 233111 Chemical Engineer
EOI: 30 Nov 2017 | 70 points 
Invite: 04 Apr 2018
Lodged: 11 May 2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

BumPanda said:


> They didn't not ask for anything specific so I just uploaded our marriage certificate again
> 
> Here's by timeline by the way:
> 
> ANZSCO 233111 Chemical Engineer
> EOI: 30 Nov 2017 | 70 points
> Invite: 04 Apr 2018
> Lodged: 11 May 2018


Thanks for the timeline, all the best, do keep us posted


----------



## parthiban

Vinokan said:


> Finally guys received my Grant today. Am have been a silent viewer of this thread @GunBun hope you soon get your grant. @swatee You are next in line for our ANZSCO 262112.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> ANZSCO 262112
> EOI applied on June 2017 with 65points
> 
> Update to 75points on 6th April 2018
> 
> Invitation Received on 17th April 2018
> 
> Visa Applied on 01 May 2018


Congrats! When is your IED?


----------



## Shoryuken

BumPanda said:


> Offshore applicant


My lodge date is on 12 May,your update caused butterflies in my stomach
I think you can also update other docs that has your spouse name.
for example Indian passport has spouse name , also our primary national ID has something like W/o(Wife of 'husband name')
you may also update, your wedding certificate( from church/temple/place of worship if any)
All the best


----------



## BumPanda

Shoryuken said:


> My lodge date is on 12 May,your update caused butterflies in my stomach
> I think you can also update other docs that has your spouse name.
> for example Indian passport has spouse name , also our primary national ID has something like W/o(Wife of 'husband name')
> you may also update, your wedding certificate( from church/temple/place of worship if any)
> All the best


I think you'll have your grant really soon.

The marriage certificate I uploaded is the official document from the Registry of Births, Deaths and Marriages of the Victorian Gov since we got married in Melbourne when I was there last year, so I'm a little confused when they still asked for proof.


----------



## Shoryuken

BumPanda said:


> I think you'll have your grant really soon.
> 
> The marriage certificate I uploaded is the official document from the Registry of Births, Deaths and Marriages of the Victorian Gov since we got married in Melbourne when I was there last year, so I'm a little confused when they still asked for proof.


If you have any other document, please share to avoid risks of delays.

A general lesson on this forum i learnt is whatever CO asks just provide all enough evidence to clear his mind/ doubt.(not a proven expert advice, just based on experiences that are share here)
if your mail says 'further evidence' then do provide more docs, if it says just 'evidence' of relationship then you may take a chance by uploading MC.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

BumPanda said:


> I think you'll have your grant really soon.
> 
> The marriage certificate I uploaded is the official document from the Registry of Births, Deaths and Marriages of the Victorian Gov since we got married in Melbourne when I was there last year, so I'm a little confused when they still asked for proof.


I know for partner visas, just evidence of the relationship (eg marriage certificate, registered relationship) - is not sufficient, you also need to provide evidence of a "genuine and continuing relationship".


----------



## sravs448

I have uploaded the below documents for relationship evidence other than marriage certificate. Try to provide as many as you can instead of re-uploading same proof.
1) Joint bank account statement
2) Joint credit card statement
3) House rent lease document with both of our names
4)our recent traveltrip tickets with our names

Hope this helps


BumPanda said:


> I think you'll have your grant really soon.
> 
> The marriage certificate I uploaded is the official document from the Registry of Births, Deaths and Marriages of the Victorian Gov since we got married in Melbourne when I was there last year, so I'm a little confused when they still asked for proof.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Vinokan said:


> Finally guys received my Grant today. Am have been a silent viewer of this thread @GunBun hope you soon get your grant. @swatee You are next in line for our ANZSCO 262112.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> ANZSCO 262112
> EOI applied on June 2017 with 65points
> 
> Update to 75points on 6th April 2018
> 
> Invitation Received on 17th April 2018
> 
> Visa Applied on 01 May 2018


congrats and good luck


----------



## rahulpop1

Vinokan said:


> Finally guys received my Grant today. Am have been a silent viewer of this thread @GunBun hope you soon get your grant. @swatee You are next in line for our ANZSCO 262112.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO 262112
> 
> EOI applied on June 2017 with 65points
> 
> 
> 
> Update to 75points on 6th April 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Invitation Received on 17th April 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Applied on 01 May 2018




Congratulations.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chi204

*granted*

granted today 28-Aug-2018


----------



## srinivask

jagan123 said:


> Finally!!!Got direct grant for me and my family today!!!
> 
> Thank you so much guys for helping me in everything.
> 
> 189 - 75 points
> 261313
> Lodged: 05 Apr 2018





Vinokan said:


> Finally guys received my Grant today. Am have been a silent viewer of this thread @GunBun hope you soon get your grant. @swatee You are next in line for our ANZSCO 262112.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> ANZSCO 262112
> EOI applied on June 2017 with 65points
> 
> Update to 75points on 6th April 2018
> 
> Invitation Received on 17th April 2018
> 
> Visa Applied on 01 May 2018


Congrats Vinokan.

God knows when they will start processing already CO contacted cases, waiting for the same.

Lodged: 28 Mar
Co Contact: 04 Aug
Grant::ranger:


----------



## srinivask

srinivask said:


> Congrats Vinokan.
> 
> God knows when they will start processing already CO contacted cases, waiting for the same.
> 
> Lodged: 28 Mar
> Co Contact: 04 Aug
> Grant::ranger:


Did anyone in CO contacted cases recently had any Employee verification or any other type of verification that you guys know?


----------



## GUNBUN

Vinokan said:


> Finally guys received my Grant today. Am have been a silent viewer of this thread @GunBun hope you soon get your grant. @swatee You are next in line for our ANZSCO 262112.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> ANZSCO 262112
> EOI applied on June 2017 with 65points
> 
> Update to 75points on 6th April 2018
> 
> Invitation Received on 17th April 2018
> 
> Visa Applied on 01 May 2018


Congrats Vinokan.

Jan applicants can look forward only till Monday 3rd Sep....if we expect in bulk.

Else, if they don't start processing by Sep beginning, then the trend will be like this only i.e. 2-3 grants per day...2 new 1 old.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats Vinokan.
> 
> Jan applicants can look forward only till Monday 3rd Sep....if we expect in bulk.
> 
> Else, if they don't start processing by Sep beginning, then the trend will be like this only i.e. 2-3 grants per day...2 new 1 old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I see some movement on the 261111 files. Hoping to see our grants tomorrow :fingerscrossed::ranger: 

Super hopeful and optimistic


----------



## kaanixir

damn I saw 12 May, 9 May grants today... sounds so sweet. Music to my ears


----------



## Vinokan

parthiban said:


> Vinokan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally guys received my Grant today. Am have been a silent viewer of this thread @GunBun hope you soon get your grant. @swatee You are next in line for our ANZSCO 262112.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> ANZSCO 262112
> EOI applied on June 2017 with 65points
> 
> Update to 75points on 6th April 2018
> 
> Invitation Received on 17th April 2018
> 
> Visa Applied on 01 May 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! When is your IED?
Click to expand...


Thanks Parthiban 
I Am an Onshore Applicant


----------



## Vinokan

GUNBUN said:


> Vinokan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally guys received my Grant today. Am have been a silent viewer of this thread @GunBun hope you soon get your grant. @swatee You are next in line for our ANZSCO 262112.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> ANZSCO 262112
> EOI applied on June 2017 with 65points
> 
> Update to 75points on 6th April 2018
> 
> Invitation Received on 17th April 2018
> 
> Visa Applied on 01 May 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Vinokan.
> 
> Jan applicants can look forward only till Monday 3rd Sep....if we expect in bulk.
> 
> Else, if they don't start processing by Sep beginning, then the trend will be like this only i.e. 2-3 grants per day...2 new 1 old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



GunBun hope all goes well for you and all appilicants waiting in queue. Success may be delayed but can’t be denied. 
Fingers crossed soon you will get your grant.


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Thanks*



Vinokan said:


> GunBun hope all goes well for you and all appilicants waiting in queue. Success may be delayed but can’t be denied.
> Fingers crossed soon you will get your grant.


Thanks guys for such positive thoughts.. all that keeps us get going is those.. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## arslan1

kaanixir said:


> damn I saw 12 May, 9 May grants today... sounds so sweet. Music to my ears


When did the case officer contacted you ?


----------



## 191jatan

HI all

In my EOI I have only mentioned about my masters degree and mentioned nothing about my bachelors not even 10th or 12th grade. as i am claiming my points towards my masters degree which i completed here in australia

Do you think that would be a concern? as i am expecting invite in coming round.


----------



## SG

Lots of Grants seen updated in ImmiTracker for 189.

Link: ImmiTracker - https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers
Consolidated Visa Tracker - SC189

Congratulations to All.

I wish all of them Good Luck in their different PR stages.


----------



## chi204

kaanixir said:


> damn I saw 12 May, 9 May grants today... sounds so sweet. Music to my ears


ya, that's me 9th May


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats Vinokan.
> 
> Jan applicants can look forward only till Monday 3rd Sep....if we expect in bulk.
> 
> Else, if they don't start processing by Sep beginning, then the trend will be like this only i.e. 2-3 grants per day...2 new 1 old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



Monday only please man... I am flying to US ... so I can throw my resignation in the company head quarters.... plsss..... plss....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

191jatan said:


> HI all
> 
> In my EOI I have only mentioned about my masters degree and mentioned nothing about my bachelors not even 10th or 12th grade. as i am claiming my points towards my masters degree which i completed here in australia
> 
> Do you think that would be a concern? as i am expecting invite in coming round.


Personally I just entered tertiary education (Bachelor's and Masters) in my EOI. When I clicked the "?" button it said "tertiary" if I remember right. 

I'm claiming 15 points for education. 

No harm including everything I guess.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

shekharghosh7 said:


> Lots of Grants seen updated in ImmiTracker for 189.
> 
> Link: ImmiTracker - https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers
> Consolidated Visa Tracker - SC189
> 
> Congratulations to All.
> 
> I wish all of them Good Luck in their different PR stages.


Busy day in office for CO's today, looks like most productive day so far this year... 6 grants already so far for 189


----------



## rahulpop1

Still no look back on previously CO contacted cases. 
Most of the CO contacted cases after June 26 are in waiting state.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhiltvm

srinivask said:


> Did anyone in CO contacted cases recently had any Employee verification or any other type of verification that you guys know?


Yes, CO contacted me for form 80 on 25th of July. Submitted on the very same day. Employment verification happened in the first week of August. Waiting for the grant. May be by Sep end.


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Did you get the call?*



nikhiltvm said:


> Yes, CO contacted me for form 80 on 25th of July. Submitted on the very same day. Employment verification happened in the first week of August. Waiting for the grant. May be by Sep end.


HI Nikhil,

Did you get the call or your HR? what did they ask? My CO contacted on 2nd July and responded to them on 15th July, don't even know if there was any CO contact.

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## arunwagesh

Hi, 
I have lodged 189 visa on 22nd June with 75pts for Computer NW category 263111. CO not assigned yet.
Anyone with same occupation got CO assigned recently ? 
Also, should I wait for CO to get my medicals or shall i do it meanwhile.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arunwagesh said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged 189 visa on 22nd June with 75pts for Computer NW category 263111. CO not assigned yet.
> Anyone with same occupation got CO assigned recently ?
> Also, should I wait for CO to get my medicals or shall i do it meanwhile.


Personally, I would generate the HAP ID and do the medicals asap.


----------



## nikhiltvm

nithin.raghav said:


> HI Nikhil,
> 
> Did you get the call or your HR? what did they ask? My CO contacted on 2nd July and responded to them on 15th July, don't even know if there was any CO contact.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


Hi Nithin,

I did not get the call. Call was made by Aus High commission Delhi to the company directly. They asked for basis details like Designation, Emp period, salary etc. An email was also sent to the person who signed the reference letter. Hope to hear the grant news soon. Not sure how many more days it is gonna take. Today marks my 170th day from the application lodgement date.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I just finished responded to my CO requests today.

Knowing my luck, I'll still be sitting on this forum next year, being like "batching processing will be this month for CO responders!"



rahulpop1 said:


> Still no look back on previously CO contacted cases.
> Most of the CO contacted cases after June 26 are in waiting state.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodsh

arunwagesh said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged 189 visa on 22nd June with 75pts for Computer NW category 263111. CO not assigned yet.
> Anyone with same occupation got CO assigned recently ?
> Also, should I wait for CO to get my medicals or shall i do it meanwhile.


Yes, I am contacted by CO on 25th of July. CO asked for birth certificate, form80 and updated current company empoyee reference letter.


----------



## rahulpop1

Don't say that buddy. Hopefully it won't be that late..


internationalcanuck said:


> I just finished responded to my CO requests today.
> 
> Knowing my luck, I'll still be sitting on this forum next year, being like "batching processing will be this month for CO responders!"


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## b21.himanshu

rahulpop1 said:


> Still no look back on previously CO contacted cases.
> Most of the CO contacted cases after June 26 are in waiting state.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed for that :ranger:


----------



## b21.himanshu

nikhiltvm said:


> Yes, CO contacted me for form 80 on 25th of July. Submitted on the very same day. Employment verification happened in the first week of August. Waiting for the grant. May be by Sep end.


How do you know EV happened? I have already left all the companies for which I claimed the points... So Just curious to know!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nikhiltvm said:


> Hi Nithin,
> 
> I did not get the call. Call was made by Aus High commission Delhi to the company directly. They asked for basis details like Designation, Emp period, salary etc. An email was also sent to the person who signed the reference letter. Hope to hear the grant news soon. Not sure how many more days it is gonna take. Today marks my 170th day from the application lodgement date.


Sounds like your grant is just around the corner, thanks for sharing the EV details - not much info on that front.


----------



## nithin.raghav

*thanks Nikhil*



nikhiltvm said:


> Hi Nithin,
> 
> I did not get the call. Call was made by Aus High commission Delhi to the company directly. They asked for basis details like Designation, Emp period, salary etc. An email was also sent to the person who signed the reference letter. Hope to hear the grant news soon. Not sure how many more days it is gonna take. Today marks my 170th day from the application lodgement date.


Thanks Nikhil, wish you all the best! since we have a shared services team who is responsible for taking such calls, there is no way to track those. Was it only the current company that received the call or previous companies too ?

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## Shoryuken

The CO skipped my case like Indian Cricket selectors skip Yo-Yo test failures.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vinodsh said:


> Yes, I am contacted by CO on 25th of July. CO asked for birth certificate, form80 and updated current company empoyee reference letter.


When you say "updated" what do you mean my friend?

Did the CO just want the date on the employment reference letter adjusted?

Reason I ask is: I submitted my employment reference letter that I used for my skills assessment (addressed to the skills assessment authority, and dated mid-May 2018, but confirming my ongoing employment). 

Having said that I have submitted third party evidence of payment at this employer from mid-May 2018 to my date of lodgement.


----------



## rahulpop1

It must be under review. You may hear from them anytime now.


Shoryuken said:


> The CO skipped my case like Indian Cricket selectors skip Yo-Yo test failures.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

rahulpop1 said:


> It must be under review. You may hear from them anytime now.
> 
> 
> Shoryuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CO skipped my case like Indian Cricket selectors skip Yo-Yo test failures.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Me too... I am 7th May case.. 262112 ...waiting


----------



## Shoryuken

swatee25 said:


> Me too... I am 7th May case.. 262112 ...waiting


But eventful day ,nonetheless.
So many grants today, giving hope that trend may have changed from today
Hope they also clear backlogs too


----------



## internationalcanuck

Well, the positive thing is, that looking at the most recent grants on immitracker that also had a CO contact, most seemed to be granted within 1-2 months after responding.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



rahulpop1 said:


> Don't say that buddy. Hopefully it won't be that late..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhiltvm

b21.himanshu said:


> How do you know EV happened? I have already left all the companies for which I claimed the points... So Just curious to know!


Got to know from the HR (call verification) and CEO (email verification). Only the company for which I claimed experience points was verified as per my knowledge.


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> But eventful day ,nonetheless.
> So many grants today, giving hope that trend may have changed from today
> Hope they also clear backlogs too


All prayers for backlog will go wasted, don't waste your energy.

May be they will start distributing visa refusal letters for backlog.

I am 5th Jan case, so logically I shall be awarded visa refusal first....atleast after that I can get back to my normal life.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhiltvm

nithin.raghav said:


> Thanks Nikhil, wish you all the best! since we have a shared services team who is responsible for taking such calls, there is no way to track those. Was it only the current company that received the call or previous companies too ?
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


Only my last employer. Not sure if they have contacted my previous employers (not a prob because I am not claiming points for those experiences). Thanks.


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> The CO skipped my case like Indian Cricket selectors skip Yo-Yo test failures.


Wait. You must hear something soon. May has just started. There is still some time before they move to June.

You aren't 2613 So little slow.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## arunwagesh

vinodsh said:


> Yes, I am contacted by CO on 25th of July. CO asked for birth certificate, form80 and updated current company empoyee reference letter.


Thanks mate. Have you done your Medicals and PCC before CO got assigned or after that?


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Still no look back on previously CO contacted cases.
> Most of the CO contacted cases after June 26 are in waiting state.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Soon or later, CO contact cases will be heard and get grants.

Only immi assessment mail one's which are more than 2 months old may get rejection mails.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> Wait. You must hear something soon. May has just started. There is still some time before they move to June.
> 
> You aren't 2613 So little slow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


So will you.
you will also hear soon, there is a significant change today,so many grants.
It will happen hang on.
Do you mean 2613 are processed faster, thats what i noticed mostly Software or IT guys in today's roll


----------



## Ramramram222

Hi guys,

Need small advise.

How do we deal with this situation-if we change our job or move to casual position from full time after submitting PR application?? 
Do we need to submit new Job reference letter once again to state that I have moved to casual position from this this date?? My current job reference letter doesn't have job ended date as I am still working, but I am gonna have a situation to move to casual position as soon as I lodge PR application.


Please help me in regards this.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> So will you.
> you will also hear soon, there is a significant change today,so many grants.
> It will happen hang on.
> Do you mean 2613 are processed faster, thats what i noticed mostly Software or IT guys in today's roll


Have a look at last 1 month cases - 75% are from 2613.

Change is in forward direction not for older applicants.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Soon or later, CO contact cases will be heard and get grants.
> 
> Only immi assessment mail one's which are more than 2 months old may get rejection mails.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Not like that mate. Your case just like other Jan applicants is with the team who are in training or busy in some other work. That's what we can guess for now. You will get it sooner or later. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar

GUNBUN said:


> Soon or later, CO contact cases will be heard and get grants.
> 
> Only immi assessment mail one's which are more than 2 months old may get rejection mails.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


GUNBUN looks like you are watching too many soaps off late, new twists and tursn with no related connection, just pure imagination


----------



## Dry_Brook

Repost
Hello guys I think my earlier post got run over by the rush of grants. I have actually been a spectator for some time on this forum. Now that i have received “IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received” email on 20-Aug-2018, I am not sure what does it mean in terms of application timeline. Did anybody else receive this email? Any ways in which we can relate this to grant time?

Code: 233311
EOI Submitted: 06-Dec-2017
ITA: 18-Apr-2018
189 Visa applied: 19-Apr-2018


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Dry_Brook said:


> Repost
> Hello guys I think my earlier post got run over by the rush of grants. I have actually been a spectator for some time on this forum. Now that i have received “IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received” email on 20-Aug-2018, I am not sure what does it mean in terms of application timeline. Did anybody else receive this email? Any ways in which we can relate this to grant time?
> 
> Code: 233311
> EOI Submitted: 06-Dec-2017
> ITA: 18-Apr-2018
> 189 Visa applied: 19-Apr-2018


It means someone is looking at your files... so your grant is just around the corner... time frame no way to know....no way to corelate to anything..i belvie ther eis on CO who promptly hits the immi send mail when ever he/she picks up the case.. that is the only deducation, beyond that no say


----------



## internationalcanuck

It just means its moved from the general pile of applications to a case officer's "To do" pile of applications.
It doesn't meant anything. I had a CO contact without receiving any immi acknowledgement e-mail.



santhoshpkumar said:


> It means someone is looking at your files... so your grant is just around the corner... time frame no way to know....no way to corelate to anything..i belvie ther eis on CO who promptly hits the immi send mail when ever he/she picks up the case.. that is the only deducation, beyond that no say


----------



## aswin4PR

visa aus said:


> Hello - I am an applicant with early March and waiting for Visa Grant. Wanted to get some insights that for the Jan - Mar once who have still not got grants what could be the possible delays.... i feel might be our applications are picked by CO for employee checks which might be taking time... any thoughts please?


Only a CO can answer you mate... Unfortunately we don't have the legacy to ask for it.
Myself also waiting along of with the so called Jan-March left over bunch.
Applied on mar-19 for 261312


----------



## kaanixir

Shoryuken said:


> The CO skipped my case like Indian Cricket selectors skip Yo-Yo test failures.



lmao I was thinking similar. They have granted for 12 May and 9 May on both of our days but no, not us.... Damn :flypig:


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> Wait. You must hear something soon. May has just started. There is still some time before they move to June.
> 
> You aren't 2613 So little slow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


2613-12 here man... But still waiting... I believe you can wait till next week end with a ray of hope. Dont want to depress you but yes certainly want you to be ready for eaither ways. It took sometime for me to digest the delay... hope that wouldnt go with all...


----------



## GUNBUN

santhoshpkumar said:


> GUNBUN looks like you are watching too many soaps off late, new twists and tursn with no related connection, just pure imagination


Hahahahah Santhosh you are right !!

I am just watching from past 8 months...

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

Guys, 
To all who’ve been waiting. Even I am a March applicant with a CO contact on July 16th (responded with 4 days). The delay is due to the fact that COs are simply doing other visa types (student, TR, parent....employer sponsored...etc). 
Since there are no dedicated COs assigned for working on visa 189 and 190 files. There is a high chance, they look at completed applications from the pool and finish them before. Once they request something, they move to other visa types and haven’t come back to PR files as yet. No other explanation. I called DHA today. 
There are internal and external checks for a PR file. Some call it initial and further checks. Internal checks are for matching the points claimed with he documents provided. External are for character, police, education, work. This might depend on how fast they get information from external agencies. 
But that being said, COs are not working on PR applications only. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## aswin4PR

I could see total 34 Cases in IMMITracker which are in Lodged state for 261313 and 261312 with lower bound as April 25, 2017 and Upper Bound March 30 2018. These are the cases filtered till March 30 2018. So, we can expect atleast 200 more who are not registered in IMMITracker and are waiting like us with out any CO-Contact or Grant.


----------



## vinodsh

PrettyIsotonic said:


> When you say "updated" what do you mean my friend?
> 
> Did the CO just want the date on the employment reference letter adjusted?
> 
> Reason I ask is: I submitted my employment reference letter that I used for my skills assessment (addressed to the skills assessment authority, and dated mid-May 2018, but confirming my ongoing employment).
> 
> Having said that I have submitted third party evidence of payment at this employer from mid-May 2018 to my date of lodgement.


updated with contact details: email and direct contact number


----------



## vinodsh

arunwagesh said:


> Thanks mate. Have you done your Medicals and PCC before CO got assigned or after that?


I did them beforehand. PCC before making the payment and medicals after amking the payment.


----------



## GUNBUN

randeep19492 said:


> Guys,
> To all who’ve been waiting. Even I am a March applicant with a CO contact on July 16th (responded with 4 days). The delay is due to the fact that COs are simply doing other visa types (student, TR, parent....employer sponsored...etc).
> Since there are no dedicated COs assigned for working on visa 189 and 190 files. There is a high chance, they look at completed applications from the pool and finish them before. Once they request something, they move to other visa types and haven’t come back to PR files as yet. No other explanation. I called DHA today.
> There are internal and external checks for a PR file. Some call it initial and further checks. Internal checks are for matching the points claimed with he documents provided. External are for character, police, education, work. This might depend on how fast they get information from external agencies.
> But that being said, COs are not working on PR applications only.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Responded on 24/07
> Final grant awaited...


Grant system at the moment is politically influenced...more or less like "discrimination" type.

Actual Processing time is being elevated artificially.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin.raghav

*To GUNBUN*



GUNBUN said:


> Grant system at the moment is politically influenced...more or less like "discrimination" type.
> 
> Actual Processing time is being elevated artificially.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Hi GUNBUN,

I remember you writing about some kind of batch processing for month of September. I checked 2017 in immitracker and looked like they processed more no of PRs than any other month, in September 2017 (close to 650 or so, where as monthly average is only 100). But is that a trend, when I looked into 2016 data, it was not the same case for September. I don't know what to expect. What do you think?

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## kaanixir

2017 September was a special case there was a massive buildup in applications so they did something for the first time and probably the last time. 

I think best we can get from September is an above average processing speed, just like today's grants.


----------



## haspy123

GUNBUN said:


> All prayers for backlog will go wasted, don't waste your energy.
> 
> May be they will start distributing visa refusal letters for backlog.
> 
> I am 5th Jan case, so logically I shall be awarded visa refusal first....atleast after that I can get back to my normal life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Dnt wrry, i hd lodged on oct 2017 , ev on 23 april 2018 , after that no news...hahahh


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> Hahahahah Santhosh you are right !!
> 
> I am just watching from past 8 months...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


why don't you contact DHA once... You have already scored a double hundred... contact them at the earliest.


----------



## GUNBUN

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi GUNBUN,
> 
> I remember you writing about some kind of batch processing for month of September. I checked 2017 in immitracker and looked like they processed more no of PRs than any other month, in September 2017 (close to 650 or so, where as monthly average is only 100). But is that a trend, when I looked into 2016 data, it was not the same case for September. I don't know what to expect. What do you think?
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


All eyes on upcoming Monday, that's the last hope for batch processing.

Else, they will resume normal speed i.e 2-3 new grants & 1-2 older.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> why don't you contact DHA once... You have already scored a double hundred... contact them at the earliest.


Processing time = 9 to 14 months. Won't be entertained.

I had 56 inch chest when I applied under 189 and not 190.

Now I regret what I have done.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> I could see total 34 Cases in IMMITracker which are in Lodged state for 261313 and 261312 with lower bound as April 25, 2017 and Upper Bound March 30 2018. These are the cases filtered till March 30 2018. So, we can expect atleast 200 more who are not registered in IMMITracker and are waiting like us with out any CO-Contact or Grant.


Ofcourse 2613 with complexity will have to go through CO contact or fair delays.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

like they say in investing "past performance is not a predictor of future performance" 

I don't know if we can assume batch processing, probably just amp up the grants as they get closer to the 9 month mark.



GUNBUN said:


> All eyes on upcoming Monday, that's the last hope for batch processing.
> 
> Else, they will resume normal speed i.e 2-3 new grants & 1-2 older.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar

GUNBUN said:


> Processing time = 9 to 14 months. Won't be entertained.
> 
> I had 56 inch chest when I applied under 189 and not 190.
> 
> Now I regret what I have done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Don't worry u will till be beating that chest as King kong this week when u get ur grant...


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> Processing time = 9 to 14 months. Won't be entertained.
> 
> I had 56 inch chest when I applied under 189 and not 190.
> 
> Now I regret what I have done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


What if they change it to 20-24 months by the time you reach the 9 months mark?
You can express your view stating that is 5-8 months during the time of your submission and ask them that you are calling them due to the frequent change in random processing times. Eventhough it could be a generic reply, i dont think there is anything that you loose except an email or call charges that you bear to contact them.


----------



## aswin4PR

Guys, one of my friend got Co contact for PF statements. But withdrew his PF account money for one of the employer on exit in 2013. He dont have any UAN associated with it. How can he get the statement for it.?


----------



## dexter181

Hi,
Today i was going through my form 80 and i just realised that i have unfortunately given wrong information on the question 18 where it says have you ever traveled in to any country other than Australia in last 10 years? 
I marked no, when I should have marked yes because last year i went back to India for a month.
Should i be worried about this at all?


----------



## Lovegill

Guys, one of my friend got Co contact for PF statements. But withdrew his PF account money for one of the employer on exit in 2013. He dont have any UAN associated with it. How can he get the statement for it.?


You can’t get pf statements even if u have UAN, Passbook facility is not available for inoperative accounts. 
U can contact inoperative account helpdesk if they can provide you with some solution.


----------



## Ronsingh24

Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????


----------



## Dry_Brook

Thanks guys for your promp replies. Hoping for the best but what could be the worst that could happen?


----------



## Shoryuken

Ronsingh24 said:


> Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????




Congratulations!!
I am not an expert, but you may tell CO for change is circumstances, he may hold your case until the delivery and then newborn can be added to application . You will need Passport and Birth cert i guess.

Or may be if you manage to get grant sooner anytime now, you may plan delivery in Aus

I hope second option is more relevant here.
But gather more info as i am also not much knowledgable for this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Ronsingh24 said:


> Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????


congrats on the news...wait for seniors to reply.


----------



## Ronsingh24

Shoryuken said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> I am not an expert, but you may tell CO for change is circumstances, he may hold your case until the delivery and then newborn can be added to application . You will need Passport and Birth cert i guess.
> 
> Or may be if you manage to get grant sooner anytime now, you may plan delivery in Aus
> 
> I hope second option is more relevant here.
> But gather more info as i am also not much knowledgable for this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yess , i am also thinking about second option but i need more information ..in case of second option i dont need to tell any thing now ???


----------



## rahulshyam79

Hi Experts,

I am in the process of visa application lodging and have uploaded all documents, but have not yet seen a section to mention the HAP IDs. At what stage we need to mention those?

Rahul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

chi204 said:


> granted today 28-Aug-2018


congrats and good luck


----------



## GUNBUN

Ronsingh24 said:


> Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????


Wait for few more days (next 2 weeks)..before taking decision. Things may be clear soon...good or bad.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronsingh24

GUNBUN said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for few more days (next 2 weeks)..before taking decision. Things may be clear soon...good or bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks lets see..


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Dry_Brook said:


> Repost
> Hello guys I think my earlier post got run over by the rush of grants. I have actually been a spectator for some time on this forum. Now that i have received “IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received” email on 20-Aug-2018, I am not sure what does it mean in terms of application timeline. Did anybody else receive this email? Any ways in which we can relate this to grant time?
> 
> Code: 233311
> EOI Submitted: 06-Dec-2017
> ITA: 18-Apr-2018
> 189 Visa applied: 19-Apr-2018


I got this same email on 19th July..lodged on 1st March....experts from.this form my EV happened yesterday and it went fine...so how long more it can take??


----------



## internationalcanuck

Haha that's the question we are all asking. For some might the grant 1 day after the EV, for others 2 months, and for a few unlucky people maybe a year.
You could still get a CO contact about your documents.



Yasirrafiq786 said:


> I got this same email on 19th July..lodged on 1st March....experts from.this form my EV happened yesterday and it went fine...so how long more it can take??


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

internationalcanuck said:


> Haha that's the question we are all asking. For some might the grant 1 day after the EV, for others 2 months, and for a few unlucky people maybe a year.
> You could still get a CO contact about your documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got this same email on 19th July..lodged on 1st March....experts from.this form my EV happened yesterday and it went fine...so how long more it can take??
Click to expand...

lolz that was encouraging


----------



## Dry_Brook

internationalcanuck said:


> It just means its moved from the general pile of applications to a case officer's "To do" pile of applications.
> It doesn't meant anything. I had a CO contact without receiving any immi acknowledgement e-mail.
> 
> 
> 
> santhoshpkumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means someone is looking at your files... so your grant is just around the corner... time frame no way to know....no way to corelate to anything..i belvie ther eis on CO who promptly hits the immi send mail when ever he/she picks up the case.. that is the only deducation, beyond that no say
Click to expand...

Thanks guys for your promp replies. Hoping for the best but what could be the worst that could happen?


----------



## RomanReigns

I shall be launching my 189 application in couple of months after getting my skills assessed, I am currently in Australia on 476 visa and it will expire in few months. Will I be able to get any BRIDGING VISA to continue my stay or work in Australia till I get my grant provided that I have launched the 189 application? or do I have to return to my homeland?


----------



## rahulshyam79

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am in the process of visa application lodging and have uploaded all documents, but have not yet seen a section to mention the HAP IDs. At what stage we need to mention those?
> 
> Rahul
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12

Hello Experts,

I am sure there are lot of posts for my query but just to get quick solution, please suggest what will be the next steps after getting invite for 189 ? What all documents I would need to prepare.
Please suggest so that I will prepare while waiting for the invite !

Regards


----------



## navyananda

I want to counter what you said, same was the case with me but I easily downloaded my PF statements.


Lovegill said:


> Guys, one of my friend got Co contact for PF statements. But withdrew his PF account money for one of the employer on exit in 2013. He dont have any UAN associated with it. How can he get the statement for it.?
> 
> 
> You can’t get pf statements even if u have UAN, Passbook facility is not available for inoperative accounts.
> U can contact inoperative account helpdesk if they can provide you with some solution.


----------



## darivap

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am sure there are lot of posts for my query but just to get quick solution, please suggest what will be the next steps after getting invite for 189 ? What all documents I would need to prepare.
> Please suggest so that I will prepare while waiting for the invite !
> 
> Regards


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

RomanReigns said:


> I shall be launching my 189 application in couple of months after getting my skills assessed, I am currently in Australia on 476 visa and it will expire in few months. Will I be able to get any BRIDGING VISA to continue my stay or work in Australia till I get my grant provided that I have launched the 189 application? or do I have to return to my homeland?



read this:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


----------



## KVK

*no Grants*

Now a days it has become very rare to see the grants on this forum :-( what all COs are doing I dont know.


----------



## darivap

KVK said:


> Now a days it has become very rare to see the grants on this forum :-( what all COs are doing I dont know.


Just for you information, yesterday was probably one of the best days this year in terms of number of grants. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

KVK said:


> Now a days it has become very rare to see the grants on this forum :-( what all COs are doing I dont know.


FYI, 8 grants were reported on immitracker today.


----------



## Lovegill

How did you do that? I also wanna download but I can’t. Thanks 





navyananda said:


> I want to counter what you said, same was the case with me but I easily downloaded my PF statements.
> 
> 
> Lovegill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, one of my friend got Co contact for PF statements. But withdrew his PF account money for one of the employer on exit in 2013. He dont have any UAN associated with it. How can he get the statement for it.?
> 
> 
> You can’t get pf statements even if u have UAN, Passbook facility is not available for inoperative accounts.
> U can contact inoperative account helpdesk if they can provide you with some solution.
Click to expand...


----------



## SVW3690

Is the applicant notified, when the CO requests for Employment verification?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

Lovegill said:


> How did you do that? I also wanna download but I can’t. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> navyananda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to counter what you said, same was the case with me but I easily downloaded my PF statements.
> 
> 
> Lovegill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, one of my friend got Co contact for PF statements. But withdrew his PF account money for one of the employer on exit in 2013. He dont have any UAN associated with it. How can he get the statement for it.?
> 
> 
> You can’t get pf statements even if u have UAN, Passbook facility is not available for inoperative accounts.
> U can contact inoperative account helpdesk if they can provide you with some solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Even I want to know. I want to download the PF statement which I have withdrawn and don't have a UAN for. Do let me know. Thanks!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

randeep19492 said:


> Guys,
> To all who’ve been waiting. Even I am a March applicant with a CO contact on July 16th (responded with 4 days). The delay is due to the fact that COs are simply doing other visa types (student, TR, parent....employer sponsored...etc).
> Since there are no dedicated COs assigned for working on visa 189 and 190 files. There is a high chance, they look at completed applications from the pool and finish them before. Once they request something, they move to other visa types and haven’t come back to PR files as yet. No other explanation. I called DHA today.
> There are internal and external checks for a PR file. Some call it initial and further checks. Internal checks are for matching the points claimed with he documents provided. External are for character, police, education, work. This might depend on how fast they get information from external agencies.
> But that being said, COs are not working on PR applications only.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Responded on 24/07
> Final grant awaited...


Correct - just want to share the following that I found earlier this month as well - it might explain the delay in January grants. 

Do note this is from September 2017 (DHA has a bulletin they release to migration agents, latest one is from August 2018 -(https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters)

"Allocation time frames
Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement.

However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications."


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Also want to share something I read on another forum: it was someone who got their provisional portion of their partner visa approved in 2 months (usual processing time is 14-16 months).

Their CO had given them a direct contact number and email, and the applicant shared that the CO had a fixed number of grants they could allocate per month / per day. 

This sounds a lot like the ACT nomination process, where after the CO makes a decision on your case, it is sent to the "delegate" who then fits it into a Q for nomination - as ACT has a limited number of "nominations" they can process every year, so ration it out through the months.

I am copying the relevant part of the post below (feel free to PM me for the link to the thread):

_"Case officer: 
(I'm going to be ambiguous with my CO's gender and will not disclose his/her name)
I was blessed, truly. Our CO was spot on with communication and replied my emails within a couple hours and had a direct extension line to he/her number at the office which meant i could call and reach he/her directly.

================================================== =====

I reckon this is the most important part of my application:
This is where my CO shined!

***I needed multiple Police Certificates because i have lived in many countries in the last 10years.
-One country took 9 weeks to process and for me to receive it.
3 weeks into the application, AFTER medicals and other police report has been submitted my CO called me, Asking if i'm having troubles with the last Police Certificate and i said it'll take another 4-5weeks before i receive it.

I also asked if any more evidence is needed and CO said 'no, what you submitted is enough to state your case and relationship".

*My CO advised that there is a spot for grant available before End of Financial Year that he/she can hold for me as long as he/she can.*

Thankfully and being the hero my CO is i got my last Police Certificate in on the 17th May 2017 and i rushed down to drop it off and called my CO on the same day. I asked if the SPOT was still AVAILABLE and he/she said YES and that IF it the Police Certificate came after the end of May the spot would have been given to someone else. 

2 days later (today), i was given my 309 Visa Grant."_

Sharing mainly for GUNBUN and others who have been waiting a long time - sometimes the long wait may have nothing to do with you, but with internal processes beyond our line of sight.

(the bolding above is my own)


----------



## Shoryuken

Wish you all a day ful of grants and cheers

To members from Hyderabad
Today I finally understood , why Ismail bhai wanted revenge from Angrezs


----------



## tsb_warks

Hi everyone
I applied under 253111 on 6th April 2018, health check updated on 13th April and PCC on the 20th, also included form 80. However my application status is still Received. i have not heard anything since. No CO contact, no EV. Now starting to get a bit worried. 
Any advice would be highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Tarun


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

tsb_warks said:


> Hi everyone
> I applied under 253111 on 6th April 2018, health check updated on 13th April and PCC on the 20th, also included form 80. However my application status is still Received. i have not heard anything since. No CO contact, no EV. Now starting to get a bit worried.
> Any advice would be highly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance
> Tarun


No need to get worried, you are well within the global processing times published by DHA  

I would double-check I have uploaded all documents as per the 189 document checklist, and also upload Form 1221 and my CV as recommended by DHA for potentially faster processing.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ronsingh24 said:


> Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????


In case this helps:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...nant-during-visa-processing.html#post13853314

If the baby is born after visa grant, depending on the circumstances might be an Aussie citizen (if born onshore and at least one parent is a PR) or need a Child Visa (subclass 101) if born offshore. See: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/life/chil


----------



## tsb_warks

PrettyIsotonic said:


> No need to get worried, you are well within the global processing times published by DHA
> 
> I would double-check I have uploaded all documents as per the 189 document checklist, and also upload Form 1221 and my CV as recommended by DHA for potentially faster processing.


Thanks a lot. Already uploaded the CV when I uploaded the form 80. Will upload form 1221 as well. As per me at least everything else I uploaded is up to scratch.


----------



## funky_nerd

vinodsh said:


> updated with contact details: email and direct contact number


Hi Vinodsh,

Did you claim point for your Australian job experience for which the CO asked for reference letter?


----------



## csdhan

Anyone who paid visa fee from India recently please answer the following query.

Me and my partner are applying for 189. As per DHA site it's around AUD 5,630 (approx. Rs. 2,95,000.). I have a credit card with Rs. 3,20,000 as limit. What and how much additional charges are applied in addition to fee if I use my credit card?

Through this forum I came to know about Forex card payment, how is this compared to a credit card? How much of my Indian Rs. will get converted to AUD if I charge the card and are any extra charges applied after paying through forex card?

Thanks and Cheers!!


----------



## rahulpop1

If you pay using Credit Card, apart from Visa/MasterCard charges you will also get charged 3% cross currency charges. If the total amount is going beyond your credit limit of 3.2 lakh then you will also get charged overlimit fees by the bank.
If you pay using Forex cards these charges can be avoided. Visa/MasterCard fee will still be applicable.


csdhan said:


> Anyone who paid visa fee from India recently please answer the following query.
> 
> Me and my partner are applying for 189. As per DHA site it's around AUD 5,630 (approx. Rs. 2,95,000.). I have a credit card with Rs. 3,20,000 as limit. What and how much additional charges are applied in addition to fee if I use my credit card?
> 
> Through this forum I came to know about Forex card payment, how is this compared to a credit card? How much of my Indian Rs. will get converted to AUD if I charge the card and are any extra charges applied after paying through forex card?
> 
> Thanks and Cheers!!


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats Vinokan.
> 
> Jan applicants can look forward only till Monday 3rd Sep....if we expect in bulk.
> 
> Else, if they don't start processing by Sep beginning, then the trend will be like this only i.e. 2-3 grants per day...2 new 1 old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk





csdhan said:


> Anyone who paid visa fee from India recently please answer the following query.
> 
> Me and my partner are applying for 189. As per DHA site it's around AUD 5,630 (approx. Rs. 2,95,000.). I have a credit card with Rs. 3,20,000 as limit. What and how much additional charges are applied in addition to fee if I use my credit card?
> 
> Through this forum I came to know about Forex card payment, how is this compared to a credit card? How much of my Indian Rs. will get converted to AUD if I charge the card and are any extra charges applied after paying through forex card?
> 
> Thanks and Cheers!!


Call your bank and check how much FX fee they will charge ... guess it would be 2% 

may be check 2 to 3 banks on the FX charges and pay with the minimum one.. 

they are all looting us


----------



## andyrent

csdhan said:


> Anyone who paid visa fee from India recently please answer the following query.
> 
> Me and my partner are applying for 189. As per DHA site it's around AUD 5,630 (approx. Rs. 2,95,000.). I have a credit card with Rs. 3,20,000 as limit. What and how much additional charges are applied in addition to fee if I use my credit card?
> 
> Through this forum I came to know about Forex card payment, how is this compared to a credit card? How much of my Indian Rs. will get converted to AUD if I charge the card and are any extra charges applied after paying through forex card?
> 
> Thanks and Cheers!!


call ur bank and ask on the FX fee, it might be 2% to 3% ... check with 2 to 3 banks and use the lowest one... they all are here to get money from us


----------



## Shoryuken

*Job Code*

A Jan 2018 visa grant was reported today (Chemical Engineer). I think job code is definitely a variable in the equation of processing ,Many Chemical Engineers applications are processed lately.
Seems they have certain planned metrics to follow.


----------



## andyrent

Shoryuken said:


> A Jan 2018 visa grant was reported today (Chemical Engineer). I think job code is definitely a variable in the equation of processing ,Many Chemical Engineers applications are processed lately.
> Seems they have certain planned metrics to follow.


did he get a CO contact earlier ?


----------



## munna1988

csdhan said:


> Anyone who paid visa fee from India recently please answer the following query.
> 
> Me and my partner are applying for 189. As per DHA site it's around AUD 5,630 (approx. Rs. 2,95,000.). I have a credit card with Rs. 3,20,000 as limit. What and how much additional charges are applied in addition to fee if I use my credit card?
> 
> Through this forum I came to know about Forex card payment, how is this compared to a credit card? How much of my Indian Rs. will get converted to AUD if I charge the card and are any extra charges applied after paying through forex card?
> 
> Thanks and Cheers!!


Apart from FX charges, they will also collect IGST @18% on FX fee. I was charged 2.93 lacs for 5556 AUD.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshhundal

Hi members just curious is there a difference in processing times if one is not claiming any work experience points 
In my case I have
30 for age 
15 for qualification 
5 for Australian study 
5 regional study
20 superior English
5 for Naati
5 for the professional year in accounting


----------



## paichandru

Considering people who have lodged their 189 application in the second week of May 2018 are getting their grants. Anyone with experience can let me know what would be the wait time for people who have lodged in last week of May?


----------



## Lovegill

Hi, Can you please tell us how to download pf statement after withdrawing money. I have UAN access but it says that passbook is not available for settled account.
Thanks in advance 






navyananda said:


> I want to counter what you said, same was the case with me but I easily downloaded my PF statements.
> 
> 
> Lovegill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, one of my friend got Co contact for PF statements. But withdrew his PF account money for one of the employer on exit in 2013. He dont have any UAN associated with it. How can he get the statement for it.?
> 
> 
> You can’t get pf statements even if u have UAN, Passbook facility is not available for inoperative accounts.
> U can contact inoperative account helpdesk if they can provide you with some solution.
Click to expand...


----------



## vinodsh

funky_nerd said:


> Hi Vinodsh,
> 
> Did you claim point for your Australian job experience for which the CO asked for reference letter?


It is not Australian experience. It is my current Employer in India and yes i am claiming points for this experience.


----------



## csdhan

rahulpop1 said:


> If you pay using Credit Card, apart from Visa/MasterCard charges you will also get charged 3% cross currency charges. If the total amount is going beyond your credit limit of 3.2 lakh then you will also get charged overlimit fees by the bank.
> If you pay using Forex cards these charges can be avoided. Visa/MasterCard fee will still be applicable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





andyrent said:


> Call your bank and check how much FX fee they will charge ... guess it would be 2%
> 
> may be check 2 to 3 banks on the FX charges and pay with the minimum one..
> 
> they are all looting us





munna1988 said:


> Apart from FX charges, they will also collect IGST @18% on FX fee. I was charged 2.93 lacs for 5556 AUD.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks guys for such a prompt and on the point replies! I will surely inquire around on FX fee and taxes as I feel my credit limit may not be enough although it can be changed by approaching the bank, the costs involved are high as I realized during assessment stage.


----------



## navyananda

Contact the EPFO at their mentioned email id. My area's email id was [email protected] for punjab and haryana. I contacted them and recieved statement as attachment in their reply. Check your area's contact email id from epfo website. QUOTE=Lovegill;14634556]Hi, Can you please tell us how to download pf statement after withdrawing money. I have UAN access but it says that passbook is not available for settled account.
Thanks in advance 






navyananda said:


> I want to counter what you said, same was the case with me but I easily downloaded my PF statements.
> 
> 
> Lovegill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, one of my friend got Co contact for PF statements. But withdrew his PF account money for one of the employer on exit in 2013. He dont have any UAN associated with it. How can he get the statement for it.?
> 
> 
> You can’t get pf statements even if u have UAN, Passbook facility is not available for inoperative accounts.
> U can contact inoperative account helpdesk if they can provide you with some solution.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## vinodsh

navyananda said:


> Contact the EPFO at their mentioned email id. My area's email id was [email protected] for punjab and haryana. I contacted them and recieved statement as attachment in their reply. Check your area's contact email id from epfo website. QUOTE=Lovegill;14634556]Hi, Can you please tell us how to download pf statement after withdrawing money. I have UAN access but it says that passbook is not available for settled account.
> Thanks in advance


[/QUOTE]

Alternatively, you could use the epfo grievance management portal and raise a query asking for statement. They responsd normally within two weeks and upon submission you will get the contact details of you PF office phone and email address. Phone number is useless though as they never respond on that number. Email i never tried.


----------



## gaps.jaini

GUNBUN said:


> All prayers for backlog will go wasted, don't waste your energy.
> 
> May be they will start distributing visa refusal letters for backlog.
> 
> I am 5th Jan case, so logically I shall be awarded visa refusal first....atleast after that I can get back to my normal life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I am 9th Aug 2017 case bro.


----------



## Binnie

Hi gaps.jaini
Did you try to contact them recently or have you filled online feedback form; a sort of complaint? We are waiting since December 2016. Did complaint once and now thinking again to do it.


----------



## Shoryuken

Arshhundal said:


> Hi members just curious is there a difference in processing times if one is not claiming any work experience points
> In my case I have
> 30 for age
> 15 for qualification
> 5 for Australian study
> 5 regional study
> 20 superior English
> 5 for Naati
> 5 for the professional year in accounting


There is no fixed processing time or pattern.

Check following post

_Originally Posted by randeep19492 View Post
Guys, 
To all who’ve been waiting. Even I am a March applicant with a CO contact on July 16th (responded with 4 days). The delay is due to the fact that COs are simply doing other visa types (student, TR, parent....employer sponsored...etc). 
Since there are no dedicated COs assigned for working on visa 189 and 190 files. There is a high chance, they look at completed applications from the pool and finish them before. Once they request something, they move to other visa types and haven’t come back to PR files as yet. No other explanation. I called DHA today. 
There are internal and external checks for a PR file. Some call it initial and further checks. Internal checks are for matching the points claimed with he documents provided. External are for character, police, education, work. This might depend on how fast they get information from external agencies. 
But that being said, COs are not working on PR applications only. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited..._


----------



## gaps.jaini

Binnie said:


> Hi gaps.jaini
> Did you try to contact them recently or have you filled online feedback form; a sort of complaint? We are waiting since December 2016. Did complaint once and now thinking again to do it.


Hi Binnie,

I called them when timeline was 8 to 10 months or so. I called them 3 times and sent emails too. I think that there is no point of calling them. Calls are attended by customer support guys and they won't have any new update on your case. They would simply reply that your application is under process and they can't tell anything else.

It's my guess that my application is stuck somewhere in the verification or it has lost the spot as PrettyIsotonic explained.

We can't do anything which is very hopeless.

What is the complain thing? I don't about that.


----------



## ChandanaSai

Hello All.. I have a situation where I need your help. I have lodged my Visa on 6th August 2018. Code: 261312. As my company does not provide detailed letter with roles and responsibilities, my work colleague(senior) has provided statuatory declaration. Her contact number and company email address have been provided in the same. This was signed one year back when I applied for ACS. Now her contact number has been changed and the mentioned number is not in service. However her company email address is valid. Could the seniors in the forum suggest me what step I can take if I need to inform the same to DHA. Or shall I juat wait for them to contact my senior through email. Please provide your valuable suggestions.


----------



## Trancoso

Hello everyone, I have just been contacted by CO after nearly 5 months of lodgement... sad!

She asked for Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National Police Check and Immigration Health Examinations. However, I have already uploaded both of them upfront. They were both less than 12 months when I lodged my application, but now are more than 12 months.

Is she right asking for that? (as far as I am concerned they must be less than 12 months on the lodgment date)

Does anyone here faced similar situation?

Thanks


----------



## Shoryuken

Which is the best time of the day to check if you have an update/mail/CO contact?
i remember someone mentioning about 12 hr script.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Trancoso said:


> Hello everyone, I have just been contacted by CO after nearly 5 months of lodgement... sad!
> 
> She asked for Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National Police Check and Immigration Health Examinations. However, I have already uploaded both of them upfront. They were both less than 12 months when I lodged my application, but now are more than 12 months.
> 
> Is she right asking for that? (as far as I am concerned they must be less than 12 months on the lodgment date)
> 
> Does anyone here faced similar situation?
> 
> Thanks


The CO has autonomy to ask for them again, especially if when they looked at it - it wasn't valid anymore. 

I would just do them again asap mate. 

Hey, at least someone is looking at your application


----------



## Cairns123

Anyone had a CO contact for PTE scores to be sent online.

Please check the below timeline.


----------



## Manusun

Can youpls share the immitracker link?

TIA


----------



## Shoryuken

Manusun said:


> Can youpls share the immitracker link?
> 
> TIA


It was really hard to get  but here it is:

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## venki276

Hi All,

I got my GRANT today. Elated!!!

Lodged on May 4th. 

Just in case if anyone need clarity, you can upload documents any time and it has absolutely no impact.

My last document was uploaded on Sunday and I got grant today on Wednesday.

Good Luck for the rest of you!!


----------



## SVW3690

Will the applicant get notified, when the co starts Employment Verification process

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## munna1988

venki276 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GRANT today. Elated!!!
> 
> Lodged on May 4th.
> 
> Just in case if anyone need clarity, you can upload documents any time and it has absolutely no impact.
> 
> My last document was uploaded on Sunday and I got grant today on Wednesday.
> 
> Good Luck for the rest of you!!


Congrats!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

venki276 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GRANT today. Elated!!!
> 
> Lodged on May 4th.
> 
> Just in case if anyone need clarity, you can upload documents any time and it has absolutely no impact.
> 
> My last document was uploaded on Sunday and I got grant today on Wednesday.
> 
> Good Luck for the rest of you!!


Congrats!

Thanks for reassuring about the doco uploads too - I just uploaded my latest payslips / bank statements with salary credit from EOI-to-lodge date, today  itchy fingers, I feel compelled to upload something every few days.


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose

*Finally..*

Hi Guys,

I am delighted to inform you that I have received the grant for myself and family today morning. I am a Jan applicant and wasn't expecting the grant anytime soon especially after the timelines were updated recently to 9-14 months , so this really was a surprise.
thanks to all of you for your valuable advices, suggestions and help. And hope the guys who have been waiting get their grants soon. 

Code : 233914
Points : 80
Visa Lodged : Jan 20 , 2018
Updated Application due to Wife's passport expired : 13th May 2018
Immi Commencement mail : 29th June 2018
Granted : 29th August 2018
IED : Jan 9th 2018


----------



## wrecker

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you that I have received the grant for myself and family today morning. I am a Jan applicant and wasn't expecting the grant anytime soon especially after the timelines were updated recently to 9-14 months , so this really was a surprise.
> thanks to all of you for your valuable advices, suggestions and help. And hope the guys who have been waiting get their grants soon.
> 
> Code : 233914
> Points : 80
> Visa Lodged : Jan 20 , 2018
> Updated Application due to Wife's passport expired : 13th May 2018
> Immi Commencement mail : 29th June 2018
> Granted : 29th August 2018
> IED : Jan 9th 2018


Congrats! Can you also please update on immitracker?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!
It shows GUNBUN that an immi commencement e-mail is not a death sentence lol



yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you that I have received the grant for myself and family today morning. I am a Jan applicant and wasn't expecting the grant anytime soon especially after the timelines were updated recently to 9-14 months , so this really was a surprise.
> thanks to all of you for your valuable advices, suggestions and help. And hope the guys who have been waiting get their grants soon.
> 
> Code : 233914
> Points : 80
> Visa Lodged : Jan 20 , 2018
> Updated Application due to Wife's passport expired : 13th May 2018
> Immi Commencement mail : 29th June 2018
> Granted : 29th August 2018
> IED : Jan 9th 2018


----------



## GUNBUN

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Also want to share something I read on another forum: it was someone who got their provisional portion of their partner visa approved in 2 months (usual processing time is 14-16 months).
> 
> Their CO had given them a direct contact number and email, and the applicant shared that the CO had a fixed number of grants they could allocate per month / per day.
> 
> This sounds a lot like the ACT nomination process, where after the CO makes a decision on your case, it is sent to the "delegate" who then fits it into a Q for nomination - as ACT has a limited number of "nominations" they can process every year, so ration it out through the months.
> 
> I am copying the relevant part of the post below (feel free to PM me for the link to the thread):
> 
> _"Case officer:
> (I'm going to be ambiguous with my CO's gender and will not disclose his/her name)
> I was blessed, truly. Our CO was spot on with communication and replied my emails within a couple hours and had a direct extension line to he/her number at the office which meant i could call and reach he/her directly.
> 
> ================================================== =====
> 
> I reckon this is the most important part of my application:
> This is where my CO shined!
> 
> ***I needed multiple Police Certificates because i have lived in many countries in the last 10years.
> -One country took 9 weeks to process and for me to receive it.
> 3 weeks into the application, AFTER medicals and other police report has been submitted my CO called me, Asking if i'm having troubles with the last Police Certificate and i said it'll take another 4-5weeks before i receive it.
> 
> I also asked if any more evidence is needed and CO said 'no, what you submitted is enough to state your case and relationship".
> 
> *My CO advised that there is a spot for grant available before End of Financial Year that he/she can hold for me as long as he/she can.*
> 
> Thankfully and being the hero my CO is i got my last Police Certificate in on the 17th May 2017 and i rushed down to drop it off and called my CO on the same day. I asked if the SPOT was still AVAILABLE and he/she said YES and that IF it the Police Certificate came after the end of May the spot would have been given to someone else.
> 
> 2 days later (today), i was given my 309 Visa Grant."_
> 
> Sharing mainly for GUNBUN and others who have been waiting a long time - sometimes the long wait may have nothing to do with you, but with internal processes beyond our line of sight.
> 
> (the bolding above is my own)


Ofcourse, all those April grants and now May grants, all these guys will speak very positive about 189 visa in their friend circle and even say that this process is one of the easiest.

But they would never say that Half of Jan/Feb guys are still not granted. 

One who sees good will always speak good about system...though how much unrealistic it could be.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir

GUYS !!!!


IT HAPPENED SHORYUKEN !! CANUCK!!! DUDES

**** ITS SO EXCITING IM BUYING MY FLIGHT TICKET AND WORKING ON MY LUGGAGE

:flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
:flypig::flypig: HAHAHA I GOT MY ****ING GRANT:flypig::flypig:
:flypig: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## Ranatr

Me me me


----------



## wrecker

kaanixir said:


> GUYS !!!!
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED SHORYUKEN !! CANUCK!!! DUDES
> 
> **** ITS SO EXCITING IM BUYING MY FLIGHT TICKET AND WORKING ON MY LUGGAGE
> 
> :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> :flypig::flypig: HAHAHA I GOT MY ****ING GRANT:flypig::flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


Fantastic News! All the best man... So happy for you.

Awaiting news for GUNBUN, InternationalCanuck and Shoryuken.


----------



## Ranatr

Yes


----------



## internationalcanuck

Wow congratulations!



kaanixir said:


> GUYS !!!!
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED SHORYUKEN !! CANUCK!!! DUDES
> 
> **** ITS SO EXCITING IM BUYING MY FLIGHT TICKET AND WORKING ON MY LUGGAGE
> 
> :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> :flypig::flypig: HAHAHA I GOT MY ****ING GRANT:flypig::flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## Immigrantno1

kaanixir said:


> GUYS !!!!
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED SHORYUKEN !! CANUCK!!! DUDES
> 
> **** ITS SO EXCITING IM BUYING MY FLIGHT TICKET AND WORKING ON MY LUGGAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA I GOT MY ****ING GRANT


Hi sir ,
With great sense of humor you also have grant now.

Many Congratulations!!!

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## Shoryuken

kaanixir said:


> GUYS !!!!
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED SHORYUKEN !! CANUCK!!! DUDES
> 
> **** ITS SO EXCITING IM BUYING MY FLIGHT TICKET AND WORKING ON MY LUGGAGE
> 
> :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> :flypig::flypig: HAHAHA I GOT MY ****ING GRANT:flypig::flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


Congratulations!!


----------



## Shoryuken

wrecker said:


> Fantastic News! All the best man... So happy for you.
> 
> Awaiting news for GUNBUN, InternationalCanuck and Shoryuken.


The CO skipped my case again like i use to skip my Prof's questions in viva.


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose

Thank you very much.. Immitracker updated


wrecker said:


> Congrats! Can you also please update on immitracker?


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Guys,

I have got my grant today.

Thanks everyone.. this forum was of great help throughout the process.


----------



## rahulpop1

Congratulations dude.. 


kaanixir said:


> GUYS !!!!
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED SHORYUKEN !! CANUCK!!! DUDES
> 
> **** ITS SO EXCITING IM BUYING MY FLIGHT TICKET AND WORKING ON MY LUGGAGE
> 
> :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> :flypig::flypig: HAHAHA I GOT MY ****ING GRANT:flypig::flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations



k.amarjeet01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone.. this forum was of great help throughout the process.


----------



## randeep19492

SVW3690 said:


> Will the applicant get notified, when the co starts Employment Verification process
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




No 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## ykhawaja

For the pte scores to be sent on line. I already sent them when the department was named department of immigration. Since the name has been changed, do I need to send it again to department of home affairs.


----------



## Lovegill

Hi all,
Is it okay to upload member passbook downloaded from UAN portal as PF statement.

Thanks


----------



## ykhawaja

Secondly do we need to upload these 2 documents

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Visasupport/Documents/character-statutory-declaration.pdf

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/forms/documents/1281.pdf

Please respond. (statoury declaration and australian value statement)


----------



## rahulpop1

Congratulations.. 


k.amarjeet01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone.. this forum was of great help throughout the process.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Lovegill said:


> Hi all,
> Is it okay to upload member passbook downloaded from UAN portal as PF statement.
> 
> Thanks


Yes 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## parthiban

kaanixir said:


> GUYS !!!!
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED SHORYUKEN !! CANUCK!!! DUDES
> 
> **** ITS SO EXCITING IM BUYING MY FLIGHT TICKET AND WORKING ON MY LUGGAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA I GOT MY ****ING GRANT


Congrats!


----------



## parthiban

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you that I have received the grant for myself and family today morning. I am a Jan applicant and wasn't expecting the grant anytime soon especially after the timelines were updated recently to 9-14 months , so this really was a surprise.
> thanks to all of you for your valuable advices, suggestions and help. And hope the guys who have been waiting get their grants soon.
> 
> Code : 233914
> Points : 80
> Visa Lodged : Jan 20 , 2018
> Updated Application due to Wife's passport expired : 13th May 2018
> Immi Commencement mail : 29th June 2018
> Granted : 29th August 2018
> IED : Jan 9th 2018


Congrats!


----------



## wrecker

ykhawaja said:


> Could anyone answer


Please refer to https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

In my opinion, not required. You might want to ask others as well...


----------



## parthiban

venki276 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GRANT today. Elated!!!
> 
> Lodged on May 4th.
> 
> Just in case if anyone need clarity, you can upload documents any time and it has absolutely no impact.
> 
> My last document was uploaded on Sunday and I got grant today on Wednesday.
> 
> Good Luck for the rest of you!!


Congrats!


----------



## ykhawaja

wrecker said:


> Please refer to https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> In my opinion, not required. You might want to ask others as well...



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char

I just came across this. Might as well do it if needed.


----------



## wrecker

ykhawaja said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char
> 
> I just came across this. Might as well do it if needed.


Form 80 requires to declare if you have committed any criminal offence (Part K page 9). From that perspective, the SD seems redundant. None the less, if you fill it up, it might not harm. I have not come across a lot of applicants who have filled it up. Most do PCC and Form 80.


----------



## ykhawaja

wrecker said:


> Form 80 requires to declare if you have committed any criminal offence (Part K page 9). From that perspective, the SD seems redundant. None the less, if you fill it up, it might not harm. I have not come across a lot of applicants who have filled it up. Most do PCC and Form 80.


Do we need to do form 1221 as well. It seems to me as if they are the same form?

AUSTRALIAN VALUES STATEMENT
This statement must be signed by the main applicant and each person
aged 18 years or over who is included in the visa application, unless
they have already signed it on the visa application form.

Have you come across this before? According to this line, the value statement needs to be uploaded ?


----------



## wrecker

Form 1221 is again redundant since most of the information is in Form 80. But a lot of applicants do fill out 1221. 
Personally speaking we have just filled out Form 80 and done the PCC.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## R101010

Hello guys,

I'm pretty new to posting here all though I have been following these forums religiously.

I'm expecting an invite in the next round and am finishing off on collecting the final documents when I came across a confusing situation, Please shed some of your insights into the following issue of mine. 

My name on my passport is - Given name: *ABC* Family Name: *DEF GHI JKL*
But all my other Indian Documents have the name First name: *ABC* Surname: *DEF. G. J*

In my Birth certificate, I have the main issue where at the time of my birth registration, my parents registered my name as *ABC. G. J.* without the surname and only the first name with initials.

However from there on, all my educational documents, they included my dad's name

I had to amend this birth certificate when I applied for my passport quite a few years ago and received a new Birth certificate from the Municipality in India with the following name:

*ABC. G. J alias ABC DEF. G. J*

I had travelled to Australia on a Visitor Visa a few years ago for which I filled the Form 1419 and did not tick yes to the question of have you been known by any other name.

This was a mistake on my part as the birth certificate was not required as a proof for this visitor Visa and I forgot that I had alias name mentioned in my BC.

1. My main query is now when I lodge the Visa and if I do tick and mention as having been knowing by another name/alias and the CO verifies my previous Visa and sees the information was not previously provided, could this be a cause for denial.

Apologies for the long post, thank you


----------



## Sakshikalra

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone.. this forum was of great help throughout the process.


Congrats plz share ur timeline


----------



## swatee25

kaanixir said:


> GUYS !!!!
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED SHORYUKEN !! CANUCK!!! DUDES
> 
> **** ITS SO EXCITING IM BUYING MY FLIGHT TICKET AND WORKING ON MY LUGGAGE
> 
> :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> :flypig::flypig: HAHAHA I GOT MY ****ING GRANT:flypig::flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:



Congratulations.....I am a 7th May lodge....waiting.....


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Congrats Buddy*



kaanixir said:


> GUYS !!!!
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED SHORYUKEN !! CANUCK!!! DUDES
> 
> **** ITS SO EXCITING IM BUYING MY FLIGHT TICKET AND WORKING ON MY LUGGAGE
> 
> :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> :flypig::flypig: HAHAHA I GOT MY ****ING GRANT:flypig::flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


Congrats man.. Wish you all the best and success !

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## swatee25

So....for 262112, there was a grant on 1st May 2018. After that it is me in the queue (7th May lodge) as per the tracker....now I see people with 9th,and 12th May date getting grants....hows the trend in terms of skills...esp for Security Specialist ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ykhawaja said:


> Do we need to do form 1221 as well. It seems to me as if they are the same form?
> 
> AUSTRALIAN VALUES STATEMENT
> This statement must be signed by the main applicant and each person
> aged 18 years or over who is included in the visa application, unless
> they have already signed it on the visa application form.
> 
> Have you come across this before? According to this line, the value statement needs to be uploaded ?


Form 80, Form 1221, and CV are recommended for faster processing by DHA.

There's lots of overlap but also differences between the forms. I suspect they are sent to different departments for security vetting, and each department may act as a second layer of double-checks on the similarities in the forms. 

When you lodge your visa you have to tick a box that you have read and will abide by the Australian Values Statement.


----------



## rollodxb

Hey guys, need some advice. I have to pay the visa fee which comes to about 5704 AUD. The thing is that if I pay it from my country of residence I will have to pay around 300 AUD extra as service charge and VAT on it. Would it be ok to transfer the money to a relative in Australia and pay using their CC ? Would this cause any problems or is there a fee for payments from Australia too ?


----------



## madhulika_singh

Akriti2289 said:


> Hey Congratulations...
> Can you please let me know at what time did you receive the mail?
> 
> Hope the jan/feb and other older applicants are paid off soon for keeping such a strong front.
> 
> I had lodged on 20th april and seeing april grants closer to these dates makes me check my phone 100 times till 12:30 IST
> At the end all what I get is disappointment.. it's very difficult to wait...


I lodged on 15th april and received grant on 22nd August 10:00 AM IST


----------



## madhulika_singh

wrecker said:


> Form 1221 is again redundant since most of the information is in Form 80. But a lot of applicants do fill out 1221.
> Personally speaking we have just filled out Form 80 and done the PCC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I didn't fill either of these (Form 80 and Form 1221) , but I received the grant. Am i going to face any issue in future because of this ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

madhulika_singh said:


> I didn't fill either of these (Form 80 and Form 1221) , but I received the grant. Am i going to face any issue in future because of this ?


Haha, no mate of course not. You have got the grant already, you're home free


----------



## santhoshpkumar

madhulika_singh said:


> I didn't fill either of these (Form 80 and Form 1221) , but I received the grant. Am i going to face any issue in future because of this ?


You are good, dont bother about it.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rollodxb said:


> Hey guys, need some advice. I have to pay the visa fee which comes to about 5704 AUD. The thing is that if I pay it from my country of residence I will have to pay around 300 AUD extra as service charge and VAT on it. Would it be ok to transfer the money to a relative in Australia and pay using their CC ? Would this cause any problems or is there a fee for payments from Australia too ?


There's a small fee for paying by CC, on the $3755 visa fee, I paid $49.57 in credit card fees. Paid onshore.


----------



## wrecker

madhulika_singh said:


> I didn't fill either of these (Form 80 and Form 1221) , but I received the grant. Am i going to face any issue in future because of this ?


I don't think so. the forms are just to assist for faster visa processing. In fact previously, CO would choose to ask for Form 80 and 1221 if he/she wanted. But then they started asking it from quite a few people. Following this, a lot of applicants upload Form 80 and 1221 upfront to avoid CO contact. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

wrecker said:


> I don't think so. the forms are just to assist for faster visa processing. In fact previously, CO would choose to ask for Form 80 and 1221 if he/she wanted. But then they started asking it from quite a few people. Following this, a lot of applicants upload Form 80 and 1221 upfront to avoid CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


DHA now recommends uploading Form 80, Form 1221, and CV under Additional Character Requirements as it "may" result in faster processing. 

It's in the 190 doco checklist too


----------



## wrecker

PrettyIsotonic said:


> DHA now recommends uploading Form 80, Form 1221, and CV under Additional Character Requirements as it "may" result in faster processing.
> 
> It's in the 190 doco checklist too


I agree. That's exactly what I said. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

wrecker said:


> I agree. That's exactly what I said.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Not exactly Mr Flintstone, just added the CV in there too


----------



## madhulika_singh

I received my grant on 22nd August 2018. I was unmarried at the time of applying for this visa, hence it was only for me as primary applicant. 
I am going to get married next month and need to add my husband for PR visa. Does he need to apply again as primary applicant OR there is any way to add him to my application, to make process fast ?

ANZSCO Code : 261311 (75pts)
ACS Documents Submitted: 25-Jan-2018
ACS Positive Response : 7-Mar-2018
PTE-A LRSW - 85/84/90/90 Overall: 89
EOI Submitted (189) : 8-Mar-2018
Invitation Received : 13-Apr-2018
Visa Lodged (189) : 15-Apr-2018
Grant : 22-Aug-2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Afaik once you get the grant, you either go the partner visa route or your future hubby guns for PR via another visa on his own. 

Congrats btw, u got your grant a day after I lodged my application


----------



## wrecker

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Not exactly Mr Flintstone, just added the CV in there too


Sure. 

The question was will it affect her if she did not fill up Form 80/1221. She already has the grant. My response was in that regards that. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

wrecker said:


> Sure.
> 
> The question was will it affect her if she did not fill up Form 80/1221. She already has the grant. My response was in that regards that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My response was in response to your response - not in your response to her response, which I guess if we're being anal; was indeed a response in response to her response which I concede I ought to have considered before my response. 

Yabadabadooooo


----------



## madhulika_singh

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Afaik once you get the grant, you either go the partner visa route or your future hubby guns for PR via another visa on his own.
> 
> Congrats btw, u got your grant a day after I lodged my application


Thanks dear.
Regarding the visa process, I know the pain of going through the complete process again, and hence I am looking for a shorter way for him.
About this partner visa, will it be possible for you to provide me little more detail. I am anyways going to read about it now, but if you can provide pointers, it would be helpful.


----------



## wrecker

PrettyIsotonic said:


> My response was in response to your response - not in your response to her response, which I guess if we're being anal; was indeed a response in response to her response which I concede I ought to have considered before my response.
> 
> Yabadabadooooo


Hahaha. That was fantastic. let me guess? 79+ PTE.... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushbu107

rollodxb said:


> Hey guys, need some advice. I have to pay the visa fee which comes to about 5704 AUD. The thing is that if I pay it from my country of residence I will have to pay around 300 AUD extra as service charge and VAT on it. Would it be ok to transfer the money to a relative in Australia and pay using their CC ? Would this cause any problems or is there a fee for payments from Australia too ?




Pay using Forex card.. you’ll pay only 5779.29.. this includes visa fee plus 1.32% convenience fee.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollodxb

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There's a small fee for paying by CC, on the $3755 visa fee, I paid $49.57 in credit card fees. Paid onshore.



did you pay using an Australian CC? any idea if there would be a charge if I use an Australian debit card ?


----------



## Khushbu107

swatee25 said:


> So....for 262112, there was a grant on 1st May 2018. After that it is me in the queue (7th May lodge) as per the tracker....now I see people with 9th,and 12th May date getting grants....hows the trend in terms of skills...esp for Security Specialist ?




I’m eagerly waiting for July lodgement cases.. I’m on 27-July and patiently waiting.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranatr

Any Feb 9 2018 applicants 261313 in queue post CO contact? 
Co contacted on July 7th for PTE score and it was furnished, no news after that 😞


----------



## agentkamz2015

rollodxb said:


> did you pay using an Australian CC? any idea if there would be a charge if I use an Australian debit card ?


Yep they will still charge if you pay using Debit card. I paid mine using my NAB debit card.


----------



## agentkamz2015

Got CO contact today, lodged 4 May. They are asking for PCC Qatar for my dependant. Any suggestion what is the easiest way to get one?

Thanks in advance to those who can share.


----------



## rollodxb

agentkamz2015 said:


> Yep they will still charge if you pay using Debit card. I paid mine using my NAB debit card.



Please let me know how much you paid in total .. I have to pay about AUD 3755 +Spouse 1875. If I can save a few $ by paying using a AUS card then don't mind doing it. Using a card from UAE, I am going to pay about 300 AUD on top of the fees.


----------



## khushboopro

csdhan said:


> Anyone who paid visa fee from India recently please answer the following query.
> 
> Me and my partner are applying for 189. As per DHA site it's around AUD 5,630 (approx. Rs. 2,95,000.). I have a credit card with Rs. 3,20,000 as limit. What and how much additional charges are applied in addition to fee if I use my credit card?
> 
> Through this forum I came to know about Forex card payment, how is this compared to a credit card? How much of my Indian Rs. will get converted to AUD if I charge the card and are any extra charges applied after paying through forex card?
> 
> Thanks and Cheers!!


I paid with the credit card few days back and noticed that it took Rs1000 extra..


----------



## rollodxb

khushboopro said:


> I paid with the credit card few days back and noticed that it took Rs1000 extra..


1000 INR is not bad. With my UAE card I am going to end up paying about 14000 more. Any idea if using an Indian debit card will be reasonable?


----------



## csdhan

khushboopro said:


> I paid with the credit card few days back and noticed that it took Rs1000 extra..


What about the currency conversion charge?


----------



## JG

Did anyone know if I can pay visa fees with uae exchange go cash card without the surcharges?


----------



## JG

rollodxb said:


> 1000 INR is not bad. With my UAE card I am going to end up paying about 14000 more. Any idea if using an Indian debit card will be reasonable?


You could try https://www.gocashcards.com/fees-and-limits


----------



## srinivask

Ranatr said:


> Any Feb 9 2018 applicants 261313 in queue post CO contact?
> Co contacted on July 7th for PTE score and it was furnished, no news after that 😞


Is the Case officer Sophie from GSM adelaide by any chance? I am also in the queue


----------



## internationalcanuck

My visa fee was 5505.00 AUD, and paid an extra 53.95AUD for the card transaction = 0.98% using my UAE debit card.

Not VAT showed up.



rollodxb said:


> 1000 INR is not bad. With my UAE card I am going to end up paying about 14000 more. Any idea if using an Indian debit card will be reasonable?


----------



## Ranatr

CO is scott @Adelaid. What were you asked when contacted by CO?


----------



## Ranatr

srinivask said:


> Ranatr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Feb 9 2018 applicants 261313 in queue post CO contact?
> Co contacted on July 7th for PTE score and it was furnished, no news after that 😞
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Case officer Sophie from GSM adelaide by any chance? I am also in the queue
Click to expand...

CO is scott @Adelaid. What were you asked when contacted by CO?


----------



## srinivask

Ranatr said:


> CO is scott @Adelaid. What were you asked when contacted by CO?


s56 - Form 80 and 815


----------



## rollodxb

josygeorge000 said:


> You could try https://www.gocashcards.com/fees-and-limits


called them. looks like its possible to get a gocashcard and top it up with AUD and pay directly in AUD. will visit a UAE exchange branch to check the rates.


----------



## JG

rollodxb said:


> called them. looks like its possible to get a gocashcard and top it up with AUD and pay directly in AUD. will visit a UAE exchange branch to check the rates.


Yes, man I believe it is possible. You can load in go cash with any currency and you can pay in AUD as well. If you succeed then please let me also know.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## vijaysharma1953

agentkamz2015 said:


> Got CO contact today, lodged 4 May. They are asking for PCC Qatar for my dependant. Any suggestion what is the easiest way to get one?
> 
> Thanks in advance to those who can share.


If you had a resident card it will take just a week but if you were on a visitor or business visa it could take 40 days plus you will have to contact some agency like Helpline etc even then you get can't be predicted.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

venki276 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GRANT today. Elated!!!
> 
> Lodged on May 4th.
> 
> Just in case if anyone need clarity, you can upload documents any time and it has absolutely no impact.
> 
> My last document was uploaded on Sunday and I got grant today on Wednesday.
> 
> Good Luck for the rest of you!!



Congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you that I have received the grant for myself and family today morning. I am a Jan applicant and wasn't expecting the grant anytime soon especially after the timelines were updated recently to 9-14 months , so this really was a surprise.
> thanks to all of you for your valuable advices, suggestions and help. And hope the guys who have been waiting get their grants soon.
> 
> Code : 233914
> Points : 80
> Visa Lodged : Jan 20 , 2018
> Updated Application due to Wife's passport expired : 13th May 2018
> Immi Commencement mail : 29th June 2018
> Granted : 29th August 2018
> IED : Jan 9th 2018


Congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

kaanixir said:


> GUYS !!!!
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED SHORYUKEN !! CANUCK!!! DUDES
> 
> **** ITS SO EXCITING IM BUYING MY FLIGHT TICKET AND WORKING ON MY LUGGAGE
> 
> :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> :flypig::flypig: HAHAHA I GOT MY ****ING GRANT:flypig::flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone.. this forum was of great help throughout the process.


congrats and good luck


----------



## KVK

*Question on address change*

Guys,

Need your help! Few days back I spotted something wrong with my application. When I was initially filling up the application I filled out the permanent address which was written on my passport as residential address and postal address, but actually I am residing on a different place altogether. However, I immediately spotted the mistake and filed a change of address. But few days back I realized that it should not be a change of address rather a notification of incorrect answer, since I am residing on this place from a long time. Please help me with that.

Regards,
vishesh


----------



## missionaus18

Hi All,

Due to occurrence of some serious medical problem in my family it looks very difficult to make first entry by the due date. So need your advise do CO consider these types of scenarios and forego the first entry if we explain our problem to them?

If yes, what is the email id where we should contact as we got the direct grant!!

Thanks


----------



## Wonderer-India

Folks,

Posted this by mistake on 2017 forum.
Just an Update

Category:[/B] Sub 189; ANZSCO Code: 233511
Nationality: Indian, Offshore
Migrating from USA to Auz Land
Lodge Date: 28 Feb 2018
Co Contact: Tuesday, July 17, 2018; Responded in a week
Contacted for Form 80 and LOCAL USA PCC

No response Since then...
Wondering if anyone in/around same timeline and same treatment. 

Thanks and Good Luck to All in waiting !!


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Wonderer-India said:


> Folks,
> 
> Posted this by mistake on 2017 forum.
> Just an Update
> 
> Category:[/B] Sub 189; ANZSCO Code: 233511
> Nationality: Indian, Offshore
> Migrating from USA to Auz Land
> Lodge Date: 28 Feb 2018
> Co Contact: Tuesday, July 17, 2018; Responded in a week
> Contacted for Form 80 and LOCAL USA PCC
> 
> No response Since then...
> Wondering if anyone in/around same timeline and same treatment.
> 
> Thanks and Good Luck to All in waiting !!


Same here 😞 ..

ANZSCO code : 261312
Nationality: Indian, Offshore
Migrating from USA to AUS
Lodge Date: 10 Feb 2018
Co Contact: July 10, 2018; 
Responded: July 23, 2018
Contacted for LOCAL USA PCC

Waiting.. waiting...


----------



## agentkamz2015

rollodxb said:


> Please let me know how much you paid in total .. I have to pay about AUD 3755 +Spouse 1875. If I can save a few $ by paying using a AUS card then don't mind doing it. Using a card from UAE, I am going to pay about 300 AUD on top of the fees.


Here:
​Visa*	​1.32%
*The surcharge will also apply to Debit Visa cards and Debit Mastercards when making payments.

For family of 3, it was $80+ on top of visa fees.


----------



## aupr04

*CO Contact*

Hey Fellas,, I had a CO contact yesterday for informing me that my application processing has started!I received a long attachment "Immi Assessment Commencement" with general guidelines.

However my AFP/India PCC is expiring starting 14th Sept 2018 (1 year) and medicals end September. Should I get them done again now or wait for 2 more weeks :confused2:

Any idea of grant timelines from now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SVW3690

Very recently one of my friend got the direct grant with expired PCC and Skill assessment letter.

Yesterday in this forum I saw that one guy has got CO contact for new PCC as the older one has got expired.

So to answer your question, it is really up to the CO.


aupr04 said:


> Hey Fellas,, I had a CO contact yesterday for informing me that my application processing has started!I received a long attachment "Immi Assessment Commencement" with general guidelines.
> 
> However my AFP/India PCC is expiring starting 14th Sept 2018 (1 year) and medicals end September. Should I get them done again now or wait for 2 more weeks :confused2:
> 
> Any idea of grant timelines from now. :fingerscrossed:


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini

SVW3690 said:


> Very recently one of my friend got the direct grant with expired PCC and Skill assessment letter.
> 
> Yesterday in this forum I saw that one guy has got CO contact for new PCC as the older one has got expired.
> 
> So to answer your question, it is really up to the CO.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Every Sarkari Department is like this only I guess. Looks like there is no standard process.


----------



## Rob_John

Hey guys, i lodged my visa in early June 20128. When can i expect the grant? :S

Congrats to ALL who got their grants recently!!


----------



## vinodsh

vijaya_ghanta said:


> Same here 😞 ..
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261312
> Nationality: Indian, Offshore
> Migrating from USA to AUS
> Lodge Date: 10 Feb 2018
> Co Contact: July 10, 2018;
> Responded: July 23, 2018
> Contacted for LOCAL USA PCC
> 
> Waiting.. waiting...


Me too


----------



## carthicb

*Granted*

Happy to share that I have received my grant today. Thanks to the members of this forum for helping me throughout the visa process.

Lodged on - 26/04/2018
Anzsco code - 261313
Granted on - 30/08/2018
Offshore (India)

Had front loaded all the necessary documents including PCC, Medicals, form 80, form 1221.


----------



## parthiban

carthicb said:


> Happy to share that I have received my grant today. Thanks to the members of this forum for helping me throughout the visa process.
> 
> Lodged on - 26/04/2018
> Anzsco code - 261313
> Granted on - 30/08/2018
> Offshore (India)
> 
> Had front loaded all the necessary documents including PCC, Medicals, form 80, form 1221.


Great! Congrats!


----------



## gaps.jaini

carthicb said:


> Happy to share that I have received my grant today. Thanks to the members of this forum for helping me throughout the visa process.
> 
> Lodged on - 26/04/2018
> Anzsco code - 261313
> Granted on - 30/08/2018
> Offshore (India)
> 
> Had front loaded all the necessary documents including PCC, Medicals, form 80, form 1221.


Congratulations.


----------



## shekar.ym

carthicb said:


> Happy to share that I have received my grant today. Thanks to the members of this forum for helping me throughout the visa process.
> 
> Lodged on - 26/04/2018
> Anzsco code - 261313
> Granted on - 30/08/2018
> Offshore (India)
> 
> Had front loaded all the necessary documents including PCC, Medicals, form 80, form 1221.



congrats and good luck


----------



## csdhan

srinivask said:


> s56 - Form 80 and 815


what is this 815 for and is it required for everybody?


----------



## GUNBUN

aupr04 said:


> Hey Fellas,, I had a CO contact yesterday for informing me that my application processing has started!I received a long attachment "Immi Assessment Commencement" with general guidelines.
> 
> However my AFP/India PCC is expiring starting 14th Sept 2018 (1 year) and medicals end September. Should I get them done again now or wait for 2 more weeks :confused2:
> 
> Any idea of grant timelines from now. :fingerscrossed:


Only a few immi commence cases are lucky enough to get through in few weeks, rest have to atleast wait for over 2 months without even a single a CO contact.

I received immi assessment mail on 27th Jun and now it is going to be 8 months waiting without a CO contact.

Note: Above logic does not apply for 2613*



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## k.amarjeet01

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations dude..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations


 Thank you


----------



## k.amarjeet01

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Sakshikalra said:


> Congrats plz share ur timeline


Thanks.

Timeline is there in my signature.


----------



## GUNBUN

gaps.jaini said:


> Every Sarkari Department is like this only I guess. Looks like there is no standard process.


Govt department in India is still better. Atleast you can file RTI and know the status or push forward your work. 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

KVK said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your help! Few days back I spotted something wrong with my application. When I was initially filling up the application I filled out the permanent address which was written on my passport as residential address and postal address, but actually I am residing on a different place altogether. However, I immediately spotted the mistake and filed a change of address. But few days back I realized that it should not be a change of address rather a notification of incorrect answer, since I am residing on this place from a long time. Please help me with that.
> 
> Regards,
> vishesh


For guys residing in India, they go for only job related verification and least focus on address.

If you studied or worked in Aus , for that they go for address verification kind of thing as you claim points for same. 

So do not think much on that.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## k.amarjeet01

shekar.ym said:


> congrats and good luck


thanks


----------



## ChandanaSai

ChandanaSai said:


> Hello All.. I have a situation where I need your help. I have lodged my Visa on 6th August 2018. Code: 261312. As my company does not provide a detailed letter with roles and responsibilities, my work colleague(senior) has provided statutory declaration. Her contact number and company email address have been provided in the same. This was signed one year back when I applied for ACS. Now her contact number has been changed and the mentioned number is not in service. However her company email address is valid. Could the seniors in the forum suggest me what step I can take if I need to inform the same to DHA. Or shall I just wait for them to contact my senior through email? Please provide your valuable suggestions.


Can someone please help me on this?


----------



## bruno1

GUNBUN said:


> Only a few immi commence cases are lucky enough to get through in few weeks, rest have to atleast wait for over 2 months without even a single a CO contact.
> 
> I received immi assessment mail on 27th Jun and now it is going to be 8 months waiting without a CO contact.
> 
> Note: Above logic does not apply for 2613*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



Dec 20th applicant.
Immi commence on May 25th.
261313.
No contacts at all.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

madhulika_singh said:


> Thanks dear.
> Regarding the visa process, I know the pain of going through the complete process again, and hence I am looking for a shorter way for him.
> About this partner visa, will it be possible for you to provide me little more detail. I am anyways going to read about it now, but if you can provide pointers, it would be helpful.


To be honest, I think the 189/190 route will be faster than the partner visa route.

The 309/100 visa is if your partner will be applying offshore, the 820/801 is if they will be applying onshore (otherwise they are identical).

There is also a prospective marriage visa to allow your partner to come onshore, and then get married, after which they can apply for the above visas too (at a huge discount). 

The partner visas are equally if not more complex than the general skilled migration visas in my opinion (I have been researching them too, in case my partner is unable to settle in Australia via 189/190). 

There is another forum with a lot more activity regarding partner visas, feel free to PM me and I'll share the link.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

wrecker said:


> Hahaha. That was fantastic. let me guess? 79+ PTE....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Haha I didn't know about PTE / it wasn't as popular when I did my English test, so old school IELTS it was.


----------



## gaps.jaini

madhulika_singh said:


> I received my grant on 22nd August 2018. I was unmarried at the time of applying for this visa, hence it was only for me as primary applicant.
> I am going to get married next month and need to add my husband for PR visa. Does he need to apply again as primary applicant OR there is any way to add him to my application, to make process fast ?


Per my understanding:

1) You can't add him now in your application - that's for sure
2) Travel after your marriage alone and then apply for a tourist visa from Australia for him
3) Once he is in Australia, apply for his Partner visa (subClass 801 I guess). This way he will get the bridging visa and he will be allowed to work and eligible for Medicare as well.
4) Partner visa takes about 2 years to process but if he is in Au then it doesn't matter how long does it take as he is allowed to work anyway.

I have seen people doing that.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

gaps.jaini said:


> Per my understanding:
> 
> 1) You can't add him now in your application - that's for sure
> 2) Travel after your marriage alone and then apply for a tourist visa from Australia for him
> 3) Once he is in Australia, apply for his Partner visa (subClass 801 I guess). This way he will get the bridging visa and he will be allowed to work and eligible for Medicare as well.
> 4) Partner visa takes about 2 years to process but if he is in Au then it doesn't matter how long does it take as he is allowed to work anyway.
> 
> I have seen people doing that.


That's one pathway indeed, only thing is - it will hinge on the visitor visa not having a no further stay condition. 

Having said that, I would definitely try this pathway above first - before applying for the offshore partner visa (if being together is a priority).


----------



## b21.himanshu

Any One from CO contacted cases from last 2-3 months have any updates?


----------



## Trancoso

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The CO has autonomy to ask for them again, especially if when they looked at it - it wasn't valid anymore.
> 
> I would just do them again asap mate.
> 
> Hey, at least someone is looking at your application


Thanks for your advice on this. A bit unfair IMO, given the long delays to start looking at people's applications. But it is not supposed to be a fair anyway and all we can do is play the game following their rules.

Best of luck for everyone!


----------



## Cairns123

b21.himanshu said:


> Any One from CO contacted cases from last 2-3 months have any updates?


No Contact, waiting from July 17(44 days)

Howz your journey.

Please check my signature for details.

Regards


----------



## Cairns123

Hello Guys,

For CO contact related info, please use the thread, 'After CO Contact!'


----------



## b21.himanshu

Cairns123 said:


> No Contact, waiting from July 17(44 days)
> 
> Howz your journey.
> 
> Please check my signature for details.
> 
> Regards


I have updated my Signature.


----------



## Binnie

Got co contact on 12 July still waiting...


----------



## guest1700

aupr04 said:


> Hey Fellas,, I had a CO contact yesterday for informing me that my application processing has started!I received a long attachment "Immi Assessment Commencement" with general guidelines.
> 
> However my AFP/India PCC is expiring starting 14th Sept 2018 (1 year) and medicals end September. Should I get them done again now or wait for 2 more weeks :confused2:
> 
> Any idea of grant timelines from now. :fingerscrossed:


Hello, that is good to hear that you got a CO contact. I am next in line :fingerscrossed: hoping for a direct grant. I have a feeling I will hear something tomorrow. 

If you don't mind can you PM your Co name? 

Don't get anything done, wait for CO to ask you for further documents. If CO is assigned and they need further docs, they usually ask instead of sending the IMMI commencement email.


----------



## rahulpop1

b21.himanshu said:


> Any One from CO contacted cases from last 2-3 months have any updates?




CO contact on 31st July. Nothing after that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

CO contact on 28-Jun. Jan applicant. No update...


b21.himanshu said:


> Any One from CO contacted cases from last 2-3 months have any updates?


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks

rahulpop1 said:


> CO contact on 31st July. Nothing after that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


To my little understanding, all CO contacts in the month of June, July, August will probably hear from DHA in the month of September.


----------



## rahulpop1

Let's see. Fingers crossed.. 🤞🏼


jerryniks said:


> To my little understanding, all CO contacts in the month of June, July, August will probably hear from DHA in the month of September.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bha517

Hi Experts

I have a question. When I submitted my ACS I gave them a statutory declaration form signed by my manager with my roles and responsibilities while my HR only provided a reference letter with dates, salary but NO description of responsibilities. Now, after one year when I am collecting my documents to file for visa and requested HR for a fresh reference letter they have provided a letter including responsibilities. My question is should I submit both of these documents(SD and HR reference)with similar content or should I just submit the HR letter only? (I am afraid not submitting the original ACS document may not sit well with the CO)

Thanks
Bha


----------



## Cairns123

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> CO contact on 28-Jun. Jan applicant. No update...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


CO contact was for?


----------



## Cairns123

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> CO contact on 28-Jun. Jan applicant. No update...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Hello buddy,

What was the CO contact for?

Lets hope we all get the grant soon.


----------



## Cairns123

Binnie said:


> Got co contact on 12 July still waiting...


Hello Buddy,

What was the CO contact for?


----------



## HellinaCell

To all those who have received their grants.... I have a question
Does the visa status in MyVEVO gets updated immediately after receiving the grant letter ?


----------



## munna1988

bha517 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have a question. When I submitted my ACS I gave them a statutory declaration form signed by my manager with my roles and responsibilities while my HR only provided a reference letter with dates, salary but NO description of responsibilities. Now, after one year when I am collecting my documents to file for visa and requested HR for a fresh reference letter they have provided a letter including responsibilities. My question is should I submit both of these documents(SD and HR reference)with similar content or should I just submit the HR letter only? (I am afraid not submitting the original ACS document may not sit well with the CO)
> 
> Thanks
> Bha


Mine was a similar case. I just uploaded the latest work reference from HR based on somebody's suggestion in this forum. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

Hi. Cairns123
Co contact was for coloured photocopy of passport which was already there


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

CO contact was to send PTE scores online which I already did.


Cairns123 said:


> Hello buddy,
> 
> What was the CO contact for?
> 
> Lets hope we all get the grant soon.


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodsh

ChandanaSai said:


> Can someone please help me on this?


I think you should get the updated declaration with correct number and upload the same in immi account also mention this using the Notification of changes in circumstances online form.


----------



## Ismiya

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/#/topics/1460354
Please update in above link after Co contact...


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Does anyone have this issue of myimmitracker not should the logged date in any of their reports link. As if that field just got deleted off all the records.


----------



## mohamedzaki

Me too. Lodge date column is not there anymore. It was very usefull.


santhoshpkumar said:


> Does anyone have this issue of myimmitracker not should the logged date in any of their reports link. As if that field just got deleted off all the records.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

santhoshpkumar said:


> Does anyone have this issue of myimmitracker not should the logged date in any of their reports link. As if that field just got deleted off all the records.


yes. same here

I think there is some update, upgrade or maintenance job going on at immitracker. The server's also been down at some parts in a day in the last few days

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

Binnie said:


> Hi. Cairns123
> Co contact was for coloured photocopy of passport which was already there


was it for Business Analyst ? 

I am on the same boat 28th June CO contact...


----------



## arslan1

Hi Seniors,

I have applied for 189 (onshore) on 13th August 2018 and submitted all required documents including form 80. I did my medical on 20th August 2018.

Any idea when the case officer gonna contact? 
Or if not how long does it take for direct grant ? 

Awaiting for your kind replies. Thank you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arslan1 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have applied for 189 (onshore) on 13th August 2018 and submitted all required documents including form 80. I did my medical on 20th August 2018.
> 
> Any idea when the case officer gonna contact?
> Or if not how long does it take for direct grant ?
> 
> Awaiting for your kind replies. Thank you


Mate this is like the fourth time you've asked since lodging, haha - it could be anything from 30 days to 9 months to potentially longer  

Were your medical results send to DHA already? 

Good thing is you and I are in a similar cohort, so we can keep each other updated. Enjoy your Friday and weekend!


----------



## arslan1

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Mate this is like the fourth time you've asked since lodging, haha - it could be anything from 30 days to 9 months to potentially longer
> 
> Were your medical results send to DHA already?
> 
> Good thing is you and I are in a similar cohort, so we can keep each other updated. Enjoy your Friday and weekend!


hahahhaha just trying to give myself a satisfaction lol yes sure I will keep u updated mate  

Yes the medical result has been sent to DOHA already.

The thing is I am asking this because I have to go back home and play state level cricket in December as I got selected in it. Thats why I am thinking If I get everything done before Dec it will be perfect. Thats my only concern


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arslan1 said:


> hahahhaha just trying to give myself a satisfaction lol yes sure I will keep u updated mate
> 
> Yes the medical result has been sent to DOHA already.
> 
> The thing is I am asking this because I have to go back home and play state level cricket in December as I got selected in it. Thats why I am thinking If I get everything done before Dec it will be perfect. Thats my only concern


Oh boy, who knows you might be playing for an Aussie club if you get your PR before that 

Awesome that the medical result has been sent to DHA. 

Did you upload Form 1221 and your CV too?


----------



## arslan1

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Oh boy, who knows you might be playing for an Aussie club if you get your PR before that
> 
> Awesome that the medical result has been sent to DHA.
> 
> Did you upload Form 1221 and your CV too?


No I did not submit form 1221 and CV because they were not in my required documents field. Form 1221 is not required for onshore applicants my friends got direct grant with all required docs they had not uploaded form 1221 they just uploaded form 80.

I am still playing here boss yes I will be eligible for bigbash after getting my residency.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arslan1 said:


> No I did not submit form 1221 and CV because they were not in my required documents field. Form 1221 is not required for onshore applicants my friends got direct grant with all required docs they had not uploaded form 80.
> 
> I am still playing here boss yes I will be eligible for bigbash after getting my residency.


Eligible for bigbash, holy moley, do tell me who you are so I can yell out "I know that guy!!" when you're on the screen!

Also, Form 1221 and CV are in the doco checklist, see here:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/additional-character-documents.aspx


There are people who have got their grants without Form 80 / Form 1221 / CV - or the multiple permutations of having one but not the other or none of them - but since they are recommended, perhaps upload them if you have time to kill


----------



## guest1700

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Eligible for bigbash, holy moley, do tell me who you are so I can yell out "I know that guy!!" when you're on the screen!
> 
> Also, Form 1221 and CV are in the doco checklist, see here:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/additional-character-documents.aspx
> 
> 
> There are people who have got their grants without Form 80 / Form 1221 / CV - or the multiple permutations of having one but not the other or none of them - but since they are recommended, perhaps upload them if you have time to kill


I agree, let us know who you are 

No harm in submitting another form but I do know that onshore agents ask to submit 1221 to avoid a CO Contact. I submitted both, 80 and 1221.


----------



## arslan1

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Eligible for bigbash, holy moley, do tell me who you are so I can yell out "I know that guy!!" when you're on the screen!
> 
> Also, Form 1221 and CV are in the doco checklist, see here:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/additional-character-documents.aspx
> 
> 
> There are people who have got their grants without Form 80 / Form 1221 / CV - or the multiple permutations of having one but not the other or none of them - but since they are recommended, perhaps upload them if you have time to kill


Sure bro I will let you know.

Btw I did some mistake in my application like I have selected my brother and parents in non migrating family members but then I called DOHA and they said to answer NO and send form 1023. I submitted that next day. 

Will it have any impact on delaying visa process ?


----------



## arslan1

guest1700 said:


> I agree, let us know who you are
> 
> No harm in submitting another form but I do know that onshore agents ask to submit 1221 to avoid a CO Contact. I submitted both, 80 and 1221.


Sure mate I will let u know 

btw when did u applied and any update on your case ??


----------



## guest1700

arslan1 said:


> Sure mate I will let u know
> 
> btw when did u applied and any update on your case ??


My signature below & applied on May 25th. 

No update, just want my direct grant  :ranger:


----------



## arslan1

guest1700 said:


> My signature below & applied on May 25th.
> 
> No update, just want my direct grant  :ranger:


ohhh best of luck mate.

btw in my work ref letter I have used the one which I used for ACS. It does not show salary in it but it does shows everything else like duties my role my employment dates full time etc. Will it be alright ? It is 1 year onshore experience tho I have submitted my all one year payslips and tax group certificate.


----------



## guest1700

arslan1 said:


> ohhh best of luck mate.
> 
> btw in my work ref letter I have used the one which I used for ACS. It does not show salary in it but it does shows everything else like duties my role my employment dates full time etc. Will it be alright ? It is 1 year onshore experience tho I have submitted my all one year payslips and tax group certificate.


That should be fine because you submitted payslips as well. All the best !:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arslan1 said:


> ohhh best of luck mate.
> 
> btw in my work ref letter I have used the one which I used for ACS. It does not show salary in it but it does shows everything else like duties my role my employment dates full time etc. Will it be alright ? It is 1 year onshore experience tho I have submitted my all one year payslips and tax group certificate.


According to the employment reference letter, it should include your salary too.

Have you uploaded your employment contract?

Afaik, your salary in your employment contract / employment reference letter will be cross-checked against payslips / group certificate / bank statements / tax returns etc to confirm your paid employment, as well as to confirm your paid employment at the required skill level.


----------



## arslan1

PrettyIsotonic said:


> According to the employment reference letter, it should include your salary too.
> 
> Have you uploaded your employment contract?
> 
> Afaik, your salary in your employment contract / employment reference letter will be cross-checked against payslips / group certificate / bank statements / tax returns etc to confirm your paid employment, as well as to confirm your paid employment at the required skill level.


No I have just submitted employment ref letter which I used for ACS and then I have submitted my 1 year payslips and group certificate of my company. My onshore friends applicants did the same thing and they got their grant. I am not sure what else to do


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arslan1 said:


> No I have just submitted employment ref letter which I used for ACS and then I have submitted my 1 year payslips and group certificate of my company. My onshore friends applicants did the same thing and they got their grant. I am not sure what else to do


If you have your employment contract, just upload that too.

Each persons case is different mate, as is each CO team / CO / the thresholds for further investigation between individual cases.

If you have relevant evidence, I would upload it - and also follow the DHA website guidelines as close as possible - regardless if doing things differently has worked for others in a similar situation. 

At the end of the day it might or might not make a difference, but at least you did everything you could 

BTW in case the employment reference letter requirements for ACS and GSM visas differ, here are the requirements by DHA:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## arslan1

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you have your employment contract, just upload that too.
> 
> Each persons case is different mate, as is each CO team / CO / the thresholds for further investigation between individual cases.
> 
> If you have relevant evidence, I would upload it - and also follow the DHA website guidelines as close as possible - regardless if doing things differently has worked for others in a similar situation.
> 
> At the end of the day it might or might not make a difference, but at least you did everything you could
> 
> BTW in case the employment reference letter requirements for ACS and GSM visas differ, here are the requirements by DHA:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


I will upload the tax return tonight and I dont have contract with me tbh my letter have everything but not salary so I am not sure now what else should I do. I think the information which I provided is more than enough to support my 5 points of employment as its only 1 year onshore experience and it is only in 1 company. I will just wait for CO if he/she wants anything else I will give him/her


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arslan1 said:


> I will upload the tax return tonight and I dont have contract with me tbh my letter have everything but not salary so I am not sure now what else should I do. I think the information which I provided is more than enough to support my 5 points of employment as its only 1 year onshore experience and it is only in 1 company. I will just wait for CO if he/she wants anything else I will give him/her


Sounds good mate - I'm also claiming 5 points for 1 year of onshore experience with 1 company. 

Let's hope we can processed before the holiday season and Dec-Jan blackout.


----------



## arslan1

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sounds good mate - I'm also claiming 5 points for 1 year of onshore experience with 1 company.
> 
> Let's hope we can processed before the holiday season and Dec-Jan blackout.



Hopefully bro but looks like you will get it cause 190 process is faster than 189? correct me if I am wrong  

Lets suppose If I did not get till dec then it will delay more ?


----------



## vineetanandjha

My 7 year old daughter has medical examination appointment at Fortis Bangalore tomorrow.
My question is that , she had cough and fever last week. She still has little coughing. 

Will it have impact on medical examination? 
If she has little coughing should we still proceed with medical examinations or postpone it for one week or so?


----------



## snim

vineetanandjha said:


> My 7 year old daughter has medical examination appointment at Fortis Bangalore tomorrow.
> My question is that , she had cough and fever last week. She still has little coughing.
> 
> Will it have impact on medical examination?
> If she has little coughing should we still proceed with medical examinations or postpone it for one week or so?


I would suggest to call fortis.


----------



## rahulpop1

That should be fine as far as she does not have TB. Have you consulted a doctor? If doc says it's fine, you can proceed for medical examinations.


vineetanandjha said:


> My 7 year old daughter has medical examination appointment at Fortis Bangalore tomorrow.
> My question is that , she had cough and fever last week. She still has little coughing.
> 
> Will it have impact on medical examination?
> If she has little coughing should we still proceed with medical examinations or postpone it for one week or so?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

vineetanandjha said:


> My 7 year old daughter has medical examination appointment at Fortis Bangalore tomorrow.
> My question is that , she had cough and fever last week. She still has little coughing.
> 
> Will it have impact on medical examination?
> If she has little coughing should we still proceed with medical examinations or postpone it for one week or so?


Please check with medical center
If she is on medication(antibiotics etc.) then yes.you should postpone it.
Not just TB, blood test,urine test is also important.
I wish she gets better very soon.:flypig:


Edit: My spouse had flu before med exam, she was on medication, doctor advised her to come after 10 days( 7 days for medication course completion+ 3 days)


----------



## Shoryuken

Does the 'last updated' date on application affect processing times?


----------



## rahulpop1

Blood test is for HIV and general checks. Normal fever should not affect much but yes he should consult a doc before going for tests.


Shoryuken said:


> Please check with medical center
> If she is on medication(antibiotics etc.) then yes.you should postpone it.
> Not just TB, blood test,urine test is also important.
> I wish she gets better very soon.:flypig:
> 
> 
> Edit: My spouse had flu before med exam, she was on medication, doctor advised her to come after 10 days( 7 days for medication course completion+ 3 days)


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vineetanandjha

rahulpop1 said:


> Blood test is for HIV and general checks. Normal fever should not affect much but yes he should consult a doc before going for tests.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Only Medical examination & TB Screening adviced by CO for the Kid


----------



## rahulpop1

That's why I said she should be Ok as far as she does not have TB.
Please check with your doc once before proceeding. Best luck for your PR journey.. 


vineetanandjha said:


> Only Medical examination & TB Screening adviced by CO for the Kid


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vineetanandjha said:


> My 7 year old daughter has medical examination appointment at Fortis Bangalore tomorrow.
> My question is that , she had cough and fever last week. She still has little coughing.
> 
> Will it have impact on medical examination?
> If she has little coughing should we still proceed with medical examinations or postpone it for one week or so?


As long as you declare it, along with any medication you are taking - you will be fine imho (I declared medication I was taking at the time of my health assessment, and had the sniffles and a fading cough, and it has been done and sent to DHA with no further action).


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> That's why I said she should be Ok as far as she does not have TB.
> Please check with your doc once before proceeding. Best luck for your PR journey..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You are absolutely correct brother.I want to add few things after having experience of this for my 8 year daughter.

Children's TB screening is done through blood sample only,there are two kinds of tests (expensive culture test,one visit) or TST which is painful and requires two visits.

Its a delicate test as child is involved, so to avoid many trips and/or inconclusive results specially in TST, its imperative to be highly cautious that blood stream is clear.


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> You are absolutely correct brother.I want to add few things after having experience of this for my 8 year daughter.
> 
> Children's TB screening is done through blood sample only,there are two kinds of tests (expensive culture test,one visit) or TST which is painful and requires two visits.
> 
> Its a delicate test as child is involved, so to avoid many trips and/or inconclusive results specially in TST, its imperative to be highly cautious that blood stream is clear.


That's true.
You are on the verge of getting it brother. Keep refreshing your mailbox.. 


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Shoryuken said:


> Does the 'last updated' date on application affect processing times?


Don't think so - there was someone who recently reported a direct grant despite uploading docos in the past 1-2 weeks.


----------



## vineetanandjha

Shoryuken said:


> You are absolutely correct brother.I want to add few things after having experience of this for my 8 year daughter.
> 
> Children's TB screening is done through blood sample only,there are two kinds of tests (expensive culture test,one visit) or TST which is painful and requires two visits.
> 
> Its a delicate test as child is involved, so to avoid many trips and/or inconclusive results specially in TST, its imperative to be highly cautious that blood stream is clear.


weather we go for TST or IGRA (culture test) is our decision or doctor's?


----------



## ChandanaSai

vinodsh said:


> I think you should get the updated declaration with correct number and upload the same in immi account also mention this using the Notification of changes in circumstances online form.


Thank you Vinod!


----------



## Shoryuken

vineetanandjha said:


> weather we go for TST or IGRA (culture test) is our decision or doctor's?


AFAIK,we can select the test, but i guess it will depend upon pathology lab facility of hospital,Fortis i reckon should be able to do culture test.

I would advise you to go for culture test if possible. Its little expensive but needs single visit ,also its less painful for the kid as just blood is taken out. only catch is The results take long around 10 days-14 days.

TST is cheaper, requires two visits ,painful.takes a week or 5days for results, 

you can decide based on your rubrics
All the best


----------



## Shoryuken

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Don't think so - there was someone who recently reported a direct grant despite uploading docos in the past 1-2 weeks.


I figured that document upload doesn't change the 'last updated' date,
medical update changes it.
i think you updated documents recently can you please check if last updated date has changed accordingly.


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> That's true.
> You are on the verge of getting it brother. Keep refreshing your mailbox..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I wish, hope and praying so(also for you and others waiting since ages)...

do you know if there is a timeframe for get any comm from DoHA/CO?or it can happen anytime of the day?
I dont want to become like gollum by keep refreshing mail box:wacko:


----------



## guest1700

In immitracker, does date received by CO mean the date of lodgment?


----------



## Shoryuken

guest1700 said:


> In immitracker, does date received by CO mean the date of lodgment?


it changed yesterday for bad,Actually i think its a SW bug and date applied to CO(responded to CO) and apply date(lodgement date) are swapped.


----------



## guest1700

Shoryuken said:


> it changed yesterday for bad,Actually i think its a SW bug and date applied to CO(responded to CO) and apply date(lodgement date) are swapped.


Thank you, what is your lodgement date?

I asked cos I see one 24th May Lodgement got a CO contact today, I am a 25th May applicant and heart is pounding 

Did you get any CO contact?


----------



## Shoryuken

guest1700 said:


> Thank you, what is your lodgement date?
> 
> I asked cos I see one 24th May Lodgement got a CO contact today, I am a 25th May applicant and heart is pounding
> 
> Did you get any CO contact?


Nothing.. i applied on 12 May, but my last updated is 20 Aug ,due to spouse medical delayed.
I left Health check up for CO to ask due to some ambiguity on DOHA webpages,
later after getting smitten from folks on this forum,i completed my application by Health check and payslips,bankstatement etc.

now waiting like Ambati rayudu for selection.


----------



## guest1700

Shoryuken said:


> Nothing.. i applied on 12 May, but my last updated is 20 Aug ,due to spouse medical delayed.
> I left Health check up for CO to ask due to some ambiguity on DOHA webpages,
> later after getting smitten from folks on this forum,i completed my application by Health check and payslips,bankstatement etc.
> 
> now waiting like Ambati rayudu for selection.


I see you're from hyd, same here  Hopefully, we Hyderabadi's receive our grants soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aswin4PR

guest1700 said:


> I see you're from hyd, same here  Hopefully, we Hyderabadi's receive our grants soon :fingerscrossed:


Me too.



Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

guest1700 said:


> I see you're from hyd, same here  Hopefully, we Hyderabadi's receive our grants soon :fingerscrossed:


How did you see that mate?
Ismail Bhai!! I am not from Hyderbad ,LOL.


----------



## guest1700

Shoryuken said:


> How did you see that mate?
> Ismail Bhai!! I am not from Hyderbad ,LOL.


LOL ! I just tried to guess, btw I am not Bhai. Rakhi is over but you can call me Behan :boxing:


----------



## OzDown

*Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased -- You have been granted a visa.*

Dear Friends...Golden email arrived today around 1330 hrs for me and my kid. Thanks to all of you for being around in this journey.

My timelines are in my signature.

I want to share one specific information, hope this may be useful for some. 

I got a *CO contact* on *13th Aug 2018* post VISA lodge on 7th Apr 2018.
CO asked for *PF statements* along with *bank statements* for full tenure of employment. 
Getting historical bank statement was not much of a problem, but producing historical PF account statements posed a challenge as one of the previous PF account was settled long back (amount withdrawn) and it was not linked to UAN as well. 

To mitigate this problem, i wrote a letter to DHA stating the genuine problem and few other things. I would not flood this post with letter contents, hence PM me for the details on letter.

This long one year journey has a significant milestone today in form of GRANT!. Wishing all other mates the same.


----------



## rahulpop1

Until 1 PM IST for Adelaide office I think.
I got CO Contact at 12:37 PM IST.


Shoryuken said:


> I wish, hope and praying so(also for you and others waiting since ages)...
> 
> do you know if there is a timeframe for get any comm from DoHA/CO?or it can happen anytime of the day?
> I dont want to become like gollum by keep refreshing mail box:wacko:


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## b21.himanshu

OzDown said:


> Dear Friends...Golden email arrived today around 1330 hrs for me and my kid. Thanks to all of you for being around in this journey.
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> I want to share one specific information, hope this may be useful for some.
> 
> I got a *CO contact* on *13th Aug 2018* post VISA lodge on 7th Apr 2018.
> CO asked for *PF statements* along with *bank statements* for full tenure of employment.
> Getting historical bank statement was not much of a problem, but producing historical PF account statements posed a challenge as one of the previous PF account was settled long back (amount withdrawn) and it was not linked to UAN as well.
> 
> To mitigate this problem, i wrote a letter to DHA stating the genuine problem and few other things. I would not flood this post with letter contents, hence PM me for the details on letter.
> 
> This long one year journey has a significant milestone today in form of GRANT!. Wishing all other mates the same.



Congratulations !


----------



## b21.himanshu

rahulpop1 said:


> Until 1 PM IST for Adelaide office I think.
> I got CO Contact at 12:37 PM IST.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You got 2nd CO contact?


----------



## Shoryuken

b21.himanshu said:


> You got 2nd CO contact?



Nope.. he answered a query of mine, about time of the day for DoHA communications


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> Until 1 PM IST for Adelaide office I think.
> I got CO Contact at 12:37 PM IST.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Thank you Rahul ,for sharing this information.
Wish you get grant asap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Thanks man for the much needed wishes. 
<*SNIP*> *See "Language", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

&#55358;&#56606;&#55356;&#57340;


Shoryuken said:


> Thank you Rahul ,for sharing this information.
> Wish you get grant asap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Haha.. No buddy. I was answering the query.. 
<*SNIP*> *See "Language", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


b21.himanshu said:


> You got 2nd CO contact?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020

OzDown said:


> Dear Friends...Golden email arrived today around 1330 hrs for me and my kid. Thanks to all of you for being around in this journey.
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> I want to share one specific information, hope this may be useful for some.
> 
> I got a *CO contact* on *13th Aug 2018* post VISA lodge on 7th Apr 2018.
> CO asked for *PF statements* along with *bank statements* for full tenure of employment.
> Getting historical bank statement was not much of a problem, but producing historical PF account statements posed a challenge as one of the previous PF account was settled long back (amount withdrawn) and it was not linked to UAN as well.
> 
> To mitigate this problem, i wrote a letter to DHA stating the genuine problem and few other things. I would not flood this post with letter contents, hence PM me for the details on letter.
> 
> This long one year journey has a significant milestone today in form of GRANT!. Wishing all other mates the same.



Congratulations mate. Wish you all the best


----------



## rahulpop1

Congratulations.. 


OzDown said:


> Dear Friends...Golden email arrived today around 1330 hrs for me and my kid. Thanks to all of you for being around in this journey.
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> I want to share one specific information, hope this may be useful for some.
> 
> I got a *CO contact* on *13th Aug 2018* post VISA lodge on 7th Apr 2018.
> CO asked for *PF statements* along with *bank statements* for full tenure of employment.
> Getting historical bank statement was not much of a problem, but producing historical PF account statements posed a challenge as one of the previous PF account was settled long back (amount withdrawn) and it was not linked to UAN as well.
> 
> To mitigate this problem, i wrote a letter to DHA stating the genuine problem and few other things. I would not flood this post with letter contents, hence PM me for the details on letter.
> 
> This long one year journey has a significant milestone today in form of GRANT!. Wishing all other mates the same.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

OzDown said:


> Dear Friends...Golden email arrived today around 1330 hrs for me and my kid. Thanks to all of you for being around in this journey.
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> I want to share one specific information, hope this may be useful for some.
> 
> I got a *CO contact* on *13th Aug 2018* post VISA lodge on 7th Apr 2018.
> CO asked for *PF statements* along with *bank statements* for full tenure of employment.
> Getting historical bank statement was not much of a problem, but producing historical PF account statements posed a challenge as one of the previous PF account was settled long back (amount withdrawn) and it was not linked to UAN as well.
> 
> To mitigate this problem, i wrote a letter to DHA stating the genuine problem and few other things. I would not flood this post with letter contents, hence PM me for the details on letter.
> 
> This long one year journey has a significant milestone today in form of GRANT!. Wishing all other mates the same.


Hi .. just replied you with my email id in person. Can you please share the email to that mail id. Coz one if my friend is exactly in the same position and is finding it damn difficult to get the withdrawn of statement.

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

Man, seeing 189 move always gives me positive vibes. At times I think I should’ve gone for 189 instead of 190. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## aswin4PR

randeep19492 said:


> Man, seeing 189 move always gives me positive vibes. At times I think I should’ve gone for 189 instead of 190.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Responded on 24/07
> Final grant awaited...


You should have seen the posts of GunBun.. i bet you won't say so... 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

190 gets grant faster mate..


randeep19492 said:


> Man, seeing 189 move always gives me positive vibes. At times I think I should’ve gone for 189 instead of 190.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Responded on 24/07
> Final grant awaited...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## b21.himanshu

Shoryuken said:


> Nope.. he answered a query of mine, about time of the day for DoHA communications
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sigh of relief


----------



## OzDown

aswin4PR said:


> Hi .. just replied you with my email id in person. Can you please share the email to that mail id. Coz one if my friend is exactly in the same position and is finding it damn difficult to get the withdrawn of statement.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Sent to your email id as requested. Please check


----------



## shekar.ym

OzDown said:


> Dear Friends...Golden email arrived today around 1330 hrs for me and my kid. Thanks to all of you for being around in this journey.
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> I want to share one specific information, hope this may be useful for some.
> 
> I got a *CO contact* on *13th Aug 2018* post VISA lodge on 7th Apr 2018.
> CO asked for *PF statements* along with *bank statements* for full tenure of employment.
> Getting historical bank statement was not much of a problem, but producing historical PF account statements posed a challenge as one of the previous PF account was settled long back (amount withdrawn) and it was not linked to UAN as well.
> 
> To mitigate this problem, i wrote a letter to DHA stating the genuine problem and few other things. I would not flood this post with letter contents, hence PM me for the details on letter.
> 
> This long one year journey has a significant milestone today in form of GRANT!. Wishing all other mates the same.


Congrats and good luck..

PMed on the PF related question.


----------



## aswin4PR

Thanks mate...


OzDown said:


> Sent to your email id as requested. Please check


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedzaki

Guys, a bit lost here. what is PF ? is it proof of funds ? and is it required for 189 visa ? or is it to support employment claims ? if so how is it different from bank statements that normally states salary deposits and withdrawals ?


----------



## amitmishra04

mohamedzaki said:


> Guys, a bit lost here. what is PF ? is it proof of funds ? and is it required for 189 visa ? or is it to support employment claims ? if so how is it different from bank statements that normally states salary deposits and withdrawals ?


Its a country specific - India - requirement to support employment claims. It may not be applicable for other countries.


----------



## mohamedzaki

amitmishra04 said:


> Its a country specific - India - requirement to support employment claims. It may not be applicable for other countries.


Thanks. feeling much better now


----------



## expat_user_25

Hello everyone,
A very stupid and strange incident happened today with us..
We were flying to Sydney from Chicago for validation trip. At the airport when we were checkin the bags, American Airline’s system was declining my passport for travel to australia. The airline representative noticed that the first letter of my passport in the grant letter was incorrect and because of that the system was rejecting the passport.
My spouse’s details were fine so his passport was cleared.
Because of this issue we couldn’t travel. I am writing this post on my home from airport. We have hold off our flight tickets for a week to solve this issue.
The action we took- In the immiaccount I have clicked on update details and added the correct passport number. Not sure if this will fix it and how long will it take.

Any idea what else can be done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Was it a mistake from your end or the grant letter had erroneously replaced the first letter on your passport number?


expat_user_25 said:


> Hello everyone,
> A very stupid and strange incident happened today with us..
> We were flying to Sydney from Chicago for validation trip. At the airport when we were checkin the bags, American Airline’s system was declining my passport for travel to australia. The airline representative noticed that the first letter of my passport in the grant letter was incorrect and because of that the system was rejecting the passport.
> My spouse’s details were fine so his passport was cleared.
> Because of this issue we couldn’t travel. I am writing this post on my home from airport. We have hold off our flight tickets for a week to solve this issue.
> The action we took- In the immiaccount I have clicked on update details and added the correct passport number. Not sure if this will fix it and how long will it take.
> 
> Any idea what else can be done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

expat_user_25 said:


> Hello everyone,
> A very stupid and strange incident happened today with us..
> We were flying to Sydney from Chicago for validation trip. At the airport when we were checkin the bags, American Airline’s system was declining my passport for travel to australia. The airline representative noticed that the first letter of my passport in the grant letter was incorrect and because of that the system was rejecting the passport.
> My spouse’s details were fine so his passport was cleared.
> Because of this issue we couldn’t travel. I am writing this post on my home from airport. We have hold off our flight tickets for a week to solve this issue.
> The action we took- In the immiaccount I have clicked on update details and added the correct passport number. Not sure if this will fix it and how long will it take.
> 
> Any idea what else can be done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey...sorry to hear about this. That's kind of v.strange. I think you will have to wait until tomorrow before you can call up Australia to check with the immi authorities so that they can issue corrected letter.


Hope this issue gets resolved soon.


----------



## expat_user_25

intruder_ said:


> Was it a mistake from your end or the grant letter had erroneously replaced the first letter on your passport number?




We are not sure about whose mistake is this.. I am responsible for not looking it carefully when we received the letter a month ago.. Australian team is responsible for not catching it earlier during verification and background check process considering the passport number is a critical info.
We called the helpline number and they told us to fill form 1023 and upload that to immiaccount.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25

Ausysdhome said:


> Hey...sorry to hear about this. That's kind of v.strange. I think you will have to wait until tomorrow before you can call up Australia to check with the immi authorities so that they can issue corrected letter.
> 
> 
> Hope this issue gets resolved soon.




Surprisingly VEVO is accepting both the passport numbers(correct and incorrect) and showing my PR details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

expat_user_25 said:


> We are not sure about whose mistake is this.. I am responsible for not looking it carefully when we received the letter a month ago.. Australian team is responsible for not catching it earlier during verification and background check process considering the passport number is a critical info.
> We called the helpline number and they told us to fill form 1023 and upload that to immiaccount.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is noteworthy that they missed critical information. I experienced this kind of over sight from ACS wherein they combined my apartment number and zip code on the skills assessment letter I received and didn't amend it even after highlighting are requesting a fresh letter.


----------



## randeep19492

expat_user_25 said:


> Surprisingly VEVO is accepting both the passport numbers(correct and incorrect) and showing my PR details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What a joke. This tells us that their external and internal checks are not that intimidating as we think. They really on public sources for checking an information for an applicant whereas there should be dedicated agencies for this job. Not getting passport numbers correct is a major thing. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## rahulpop1

Oh dear. Sad to hear that. I hope it will get resolved soon. Best Luck.. 


expat_user_25 said:


> Hello everyone,
> A very stupid and strange incident happened today with us..
> We were flying to Sydney from Chicago for validation trip. At the airport when we were checkin the bags, American Airline’s system was declining my passport for travel to australia. The airline representative noticed that the first letter of my passport in the grant letter was incorrect and because of that the system was rejecting the passport.
> My spouse’s details were fine so his passport was cleared.
> Because of this issue we couldn’t travel. I am writing this post on my home from airport. We have hold off our flight tickets for a week to solve this issue.
> The action we took- In the immiaccount I have clicked on update details and added the correct passport number. Not sure if this will fix it and how long will it take.
> 
> Any idea what else can be done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79

Hi Guys,

I generated HAP-IDs and went for medicals but forgot to keep a copy of the health referral letters.
Now when I look at my health declarations application it shows “health clearance provided” but does not show any link to HAP Id.
Could you tell me how to retrieve the HAP id from immiaccount?

Regards 
Rahul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushbu107

OzDown said:


> Dear Friends...Golden email arrived today around 1330 hrs for me and my kid. Thanks to all of you for being around in this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share one specific information, hope this may be useful for some.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a *CO contact* on *13th Aug 2018* post VISA lodge on 7th Apr 2018.
> 
> CO asked for *PF statements* along with *bank statements* for full tenure of employment.
> 
> Getting historical bank statement was not much of a problem, but producing historical PF account statements posed a challenge as one of the previous PF account was settled long back (amount withdrawn) and it was not linked to UAN as well.
> 
> 
> 
> To mitigate this problem, i wrote a letter to DHA stating the genuine problem and few other things. I would not flood this post with letter contents, hence PM me for the details on letter.
> 
> 
> 
> This long one year journey has a significant milestone today in form of GRANT!. Wishing all other mates the same.




Hey congratulations on receiving the grant letter..
Do they ask for historical PF statements especially for the experience for which we are not claiming points.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Have you mailed it to some id while taking printout?


rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I generated HAP-IDs and went for medicals but forgot to keep a copy of the health referral letters.
> Now when I look at my health declarations application it shows “health clearance provided” but does not show any link to HAP Id.
> Could you tell me how to retrieve the HAP id from immiaccount?
> 
> Regards
> Rahul
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79

rahulpop1 said:


> Have you mailed it to some id while taking printout?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




I did not  printed it directly from immiaccount.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Oh dear. You may be able to call or visit the hospital where you have completed the medical tests. Tell them your appointment time. They must be able to fetch it from the records.


rahulshyam79 said:


> I did not  printed it directly from immiaccount.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79

rahulpop1 said:


> Oh dear. You may be able to call or visit the hospital where you have completed the medical tests. Tell them your appointment time. They must be able to fetch it from the records.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Yes thats what I am thinking. But is there no way to retrieve it from immiaccount, once health assessment is done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

I think that's the only option left now. 
Other members might be able to help if they know any other option to retrieve HAPID.


rahulshyam79 said:


> Yes thats what I am thinking. But is there no way to retrieve it from immiaccount, once health assessment is done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Superleo

Hey guys . Me and my partner have received our golden male today . We applied on 20th of May. Have always been a silent observer of this forum, thank you all for sharing your information. Did not expect to get the grant on Saturday. PS the case officer is in Adelaide I think


----------



## wrecker

Superleo said:


> Hey guys . Me and my partner have received our golden male today . We applied on 20th of May. Have always been a silent observer of this forum, thank you all for sharing your information. Did not expect to get the grant on Saturday. PS the case officer is in Adelaide I think


congrats. We too applied on 20th May. Butterflies now. Hope to hear something soon. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Friends pls pm to me on qatar pcc. I was on resident permit and exited the country in feb 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHunter

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I generated HAP-IDs and went for medicals but forgot to keep a copy of the health referral letters.
> Now when I look at my health declarations application it shows “health clearance provided” but does not show any link to HAP Id.
> Could you tell me how to retrieve the HAP id from immiaccount?
> 
> Regards
> Rahul
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bump


----------



## Superleo

I am sure you will. Best of luck to you. The processing time is really really quick at the moment.


----------



## Adam1618

Hello, 

I already lodged visa application but EOI / Skill select status is still showing 'INVITED'. Still seeing 'Apply Visa' link.I have already paid for my application and received confirmation. I believed my EOI should be suspended after visa lodge and the status should change to 'lodged'.

Has anyone experienced the same issue? 
Thank you!


----------



## Kssaini83

*ImmiAccount - Documents upload*

I have create the ImmiAccount login and then filled in the first 17 pages to reach the 'Documents Upload' section.

When I re-login to the account, I do not see any option to go straight to the Document Upload section, but the only option that is find is the 'Edit' button which take me again back to the 1st of the 17 pages and I have to move through each of the page again to reach the documents section.

This is quite annoying.

Is this the behavior or am I missing something?


----------



## Adam1618

Kssaini83 said:


> I have create the ImmiAccount login and then filled in the first 17 pages to reach the 'Documents Upload' section.
> 
> When I re-login to the account, I do not see any option to go straight to the Document Upload section, but the only option that is find is the 'Edit' button which take me again back to the 1st of the 17 pages and I have to move through each of the page again to reach the documents section.
> 
> This is quite annoying.
> 
> Is this the behavior or am I missing something?



============

Yes, logging in again will take you back to the 1st page. Though the information you previously entered were saved, you have to click next button again until you reach the attach documents part. You must complete the submission first before you can go directly to the documents upload section.


----------



## rahulpop1

Superleo said:


> Hey guys . Me and my partner have received our golden male today . We applied on 20th of May. Have always been a silent observer of this forum, thank you all for sharing your information. Did not expect to get the grant on Saturday. PS the case officer is in Adelaide I think




Congratulations.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jotsaab

If you go to your immiaccount. Click on view details on home page..then you will find application home. At bottom of screen you will get link to view application. Click on it and you will be able to find your HAP id that you entered while filling in application.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Ptashant

Congrats.. What is the job code.. Please let us know


Superleo said:


> Hey guys . Me and my partner have received our golden male today . We applied on 20th of May. Have always been a silent observer of this forum, thank you all for sharing your information. Did not expect to get the grant on Saturday. PS the case officer is in Adelaide I think


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OzDown

Khushbu107 said:


> Hey congratulations on receiving the grant letter..
> Do they ask for historical PF statements especially for the experience for which we are not claiming points..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...they asked for full period of employment, though I provided them for the period I claimed points for.


----------



## parthiban

Superleo said:


> Hey guys . Me and my partner have received our golden male today . We applied on 20th of May. Have always been a silent observer of this forum, thank you all for sharing your information. Did not expect to get the grant on Saturday. PS the case officer is in Adelaide I think


Congrats!


----------



## Richamonk

Jan 19 Applicant- I'm clueless as to how to react , even my agent has no answers. Received Co contact on 28th June and no update since then. I know Gunbun, Rahul and Andy are also on the same boat..Jan applicant. Do you think it's advisable to call or email them asking for an update ?


----------



## srinivask

Richamonk said:


> Jan 19 Applicant- I'm clueless as to how to react , even my agent has no answers. Received Co contact on 28th June and no update since then. I know Gunbun, Rahul and Andy are also on the same boat..Jan applicant. Do you think it's advisable to call or email them asking for an update ?




Yes what about CO contacted grants?... i am only seeing Direct grants... what is the recent case where CO contacted and still got grant??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Well "most" of the CO contacted cases before 26 June have got their grants as per immitracker. Well it's most of the cases not all.
Lot of CO contacted people have got grants in June. Then they kind of slowed down on such applicants. There is a queue of people waiting after CO contact date June 26. 
Hopefully they will pick up already contacted cases in September. 🤞🏼


srinivask said:


> Yes what about CO contacted grants?... i am only seeing Direct grants... what is the recent case where CO contacted and still got grant??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

Richamonk said:


> Jan 19 Applicant- I'm clueless as to how to react , even my agent has no answers. Received Co contact on 28th June and no update since then. I know Gunbun, Rahul and Andy are also on the same boat..Jan applicant. Do you think it's advisable to call or email them asking for an update ?


hey Richa may be we could try calling.. but due to call also they may not expedite the case... 

now they have updated their time from 9 to 14 months... which comes to around March next year....


----------



## andyrent

Richamonk said:


> Jan 19 Applicant- I'm clueless as to how to react , even my agent has no answers. Received Co contact on 28th June and no update since then. I know Gunbun, Rahul and Andy are also on the same boat..Jan applicant. Do you think it's advisable to call or email them asking for an update ?


are you also in Business Analyst category ?


----------



## Richamonk

andyrent said:


> Richamonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 19 Applicant- I'm clueless as to how to react , even my agent has no answers. Received Co contact on 28th June and no update since then. I know Gunbun, Rahul and Andy are also on the same boat..Jan applicant. Do you think it's advisable to call or email them asking for an update ?
> 
> 
> 
> hey Richa may be we could try calling.. but due to call also they may not expedite the case...
> 
> now they have updated their time from 9 to 14 months... which comes to around March next year....
Click to expand...


We had such a hectic time getting the pcc , and it expires in Jan..Just hoping it gets done before the pcc expires.
Code is 261313


----------



## shekar.ym

Superleo said:


> Hey guys . Me and my partner have received our golden male today . We applied on 20th of May. Have always been a silent observer of this forum, thank you all for sharing your information. Did not expect to get the grant on Saturday. PS the case officer is in Adelaide I think


Congratulations...and good luck


----------



## rahulshyam79

DHunter said:


> Bump




Phew finally I could find my HAP Ids. All I had to do was check my google chrome browser history and found the HAPIDs in url query parameter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Haha.. Ek number.. 


rahulshyam79 said:


> Phew finally I could find my HAP Ids. All I had to do was check my google chrome browser history and found the HAPIDs in url query parameter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

rahulshyam79 said:


> Phew finally I could find my HAP Ids. All I had to do was check my google chrome browser history and found the HAPIDs in url query parameter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great ! It would have stressful into you figured out those.


----------



## rahulshyam79

intruder_ said:


> Great ! It would have stressful into you figured out those.




Yes it was few stressful hours and since this is a long weekend in US so the medical center is also closed for 3 days and I didn’t want to wait till Tuesday to figure out the ids. Google to rescue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

OzDown said:


> Thanks...they asked for full period of employment, though I provided them for the period I claimed points for.


Thanks for clarifying. 

I too only provided employment evidence for the period I'm claiming points for (onshore experience).

But the system has "Overseas Evidence of Emoloyment" as one of the required document fields, which I left blank (as I'm not claiming any offshore points experience). I mentioned all my odd jobs though in the past ten years in my application, and full history in Form 80 / Form 1221.


----------



## Anchor

*Visa Granted ( Type 189)*

To all 

I and my wife got visa grant last week. It was a wonderful feeling and we wish the same for others also.

I have been a silent reader of this forum and can tell quantity and quality of information flows here are really a great help in many ways. 
I need one more advise and help and may be from the experience of this stage. My wife is pregnant and due date is in Jan,19 , now we have the got the grant. We decided delivery in India with below consideration in mind 


*- Planning to visit Australia in March 19 as our first entry date is in Apr 19 . 
- Can we also take our child to Australia on visitor visa or some other visa type.
- How much time it will take get PR for child and should we apply on shore of offshore.*

Visa lodged : Apr 18
Visa granted : Aug 18
Visa type : 189 ( off source)


----------



## ceinau15

Hello everyone. Is there anyone here who has successfully got his/her visa recently without availing RSEA services from Engineers Australia but claimed points from their work experience upon visa lodging? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## kapkap07

Richamonk said:


> Jan 19 Applicant- I'm clueless as to how to react , even my agent has no answers. Received Co contact on 28th June and no update since then. I know Gunbun, Rahul and Andy are also on the same boat..Jan applicant. Do you think it's advisable to call or email them asking for an update ?


I am in the same boat @Richamonk @GUNBUN. I have been waiting from Feb 15th with 75 points for 263311. 

The CO contacted me on 12th Jul asking for PCC from Germany. But I lived there only for about 8 months so I did not furnish firstly. Sent her this explanation, but still have't got any reply. Meanwhile, I have applied for the PCC anyway. 

It is really frustrating waiting and all the uncertainties around this process.

Hopefully, we will get grants soon!!:fingerscrossed: & toes crossed!!


----------



## Archanayr

Anchor said:


> To all
> 
> I and my wife got visa grant last week. It was a wonderful feeling and we wish the same for others also.
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum and can tell quantity and quality of information flows here are really a great help in many ways.
> I need one more advise and help and may be from the experience of this stage. My wife is pregnant and due date is in Jan,19 , now we have the got the grant. We decided delivery in India with below consideration in mind
> 
> 
> *- Planning to visit Australia in March 19 as our first entry date is in Apr 19 .
> - Can we also take our child to Australia on visitor visa or some other visa type.
> - How much time it will take get PR for child and should we apply on shore of offshore.*
> 
> Visa lodged : Apr 18
> Visa granted : Aug 18
> Visa type : 189 ( off source)


As far as I know best is to consult an immigration lawyer they can help you.
They do phone consultations from Sydney.


----------



## aelazhary

Anchor said:


> To all
> 
> I and my wife got visa grant last week. It was a wonderful feeling and we wish the same for others also.
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum and can tell quantity and quality of information flows here are really a great help in many ways.
> I need one more advise and help and may be from the experience of this stage. My wife is pregnant and due date is in Jan,19 , now we have the got the grant. We decided delivery in India with below consideration in mind
> 
> 
> *- Planning to visit Australia in March 19 as our first entry date is in Apr 19 .
> - Can we also take our child to Australia on visitor visa or some other visa type.
> - How much time it will take get PR for child and should we apply on shore of offshore.*
> 
> Visa lodged : Apr 18
> Visa granted : Aug 18
> Visa type : 189 ( off source)


The jus soli principle was abolished from 20 August 1986, with persons born after that date acquiring Australian citizenship by birth only if a descendant of at least one parent who was an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of birth
Check this


----------



## dipesh_handa

*Help Required*

Hi Guys,

I have a query regarding claiming partner points. My spouse is B.Com and M.Com and is working in Big Four from last 8 years as an Auditor. Thus, in this case which authority would perform a skill assessment?

Regards,
Dipesh


----------



## luvjd

dipesh_handa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding claiming partner points. My spouse is B.Com and M.Com and is working in Big Four from last 8 years as an Auditor. Thus, in this case which authority would perform a skill assessment?
> 
> Regards,
> Dipesh


Check this.
https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment
And this,
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...d-assessing-authorities/assessing-authorities


----------



## Shaaan98765

Hi Expats,

Has anybody who received the first CO contact around July 25th has got their grant or a second CO contact ?

How long is it taking normally as per the current trend to get a grant or a second CO contact after receiving the first.

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## SG

dipesh_handa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding claiming partner points. My spouse is B.Com and M.Com and is working in Big Four from last 8 years as an Auditor. Thus, in this case which authority would perform a skill assessment?
> 
> Regards,
> Dipesh


Check the RnR for Internal Auditor - 221214, if that suits your partner.

Go to VETASSESS site: click Skills Assessment for Migration and down under you may enter the ANZSCO code to check.
https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration


----------



## rahulpop1

It used to take around 1month some time back but now there is a backlog of 2 months for such applicants. It's unpredictable.


Shaaan98765 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Has anybody who received the first CO contact around July 25th has got their grant or a second CO contact ?
> 
> How long is it taking normally as per the current trend to get a grant or a second CO contact after receiving the first.
> 
> Thanks
> Shaan


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivask

kapkap07 said:


> I am in the same boat @Richamonk @GUNBUN. I have been waiting from Feb 15th with 75 points for 263311.
> 
> 
> 
> The CO contacted me on 12th Jul asking for PCC from Germany. But I lived there only for about 8 months so I did not furnish firstly. Sent her this explanation, but still have't got any reply. Meanwhile, I have applied for the PCC anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> It is really frustrating waiting and all the uncertainties around this process.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, we will get grants soon!!:fingerscrossed: & toes crossed!!




I think the boat is now becoming a ship with many of boarding the same. I am also waiting after the CO contact... i dont know why they say respond within 28 days ... as if they will decide on the 29th day after CO contact... god knows when they will clear all the CO contacted cases already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshhundal

*PCC India*

Hi Guys please help
It has been more than a month since I had my Indian PCC police verification visit from my local police station but I have not received my PCC.
firstly, there was a delay in getting it signed from SSP office due to 15 August and it got compleated from my local department on the 26th of August.
I received the message from PSK that district police has submitted verification report but when I send verification query by SMS it says to contact your local police station for any enquiry.

Can anyone experienced please throw some light on the scenario on who should I contact and how can expedite my PCC as I have been waiting for it since the start of July.


----------



## navyananda

As far I know, you should apply for PCC via passport office. Among all my friends who have migrated to Aus, nobody applied pcc from local police station.


Arshhundal said:


> Hi Guys please help
> It has been more than a month since I had my Indian PCC police verification visit from my local police station but I have not received my PCC.
> firstly, there was a delay in getting it signed from SSP office due to 15 August and it got compleated from my local department on the 26th of August.
> I received the message from PSK that district police has submitted verification report but when I send verification query by SMS it says to contact your local police station for any enquiry.
> 
> Can anyone experienced please throw some light on the scenario on who should I contact and how can expedite my PCC as I have been waiting for it since the start of July.


----------



## Ranatr

Arshhundal said:


> Hi Guys please help
> It has been more than a month since I had my Indian PCC police verification visit from my local police station but I have not received my PCC.
> firstly, there was a delay in getting it signed from SSP office due to 15 August and it got compleated from my local department on the 26th of August.
> I received the message from PSK that district police has submitted verification report but when I send verification query by SMS it says to contact your local police station for any enquiry.
> 
> Can anyone experienced please throw some light on the scenario on who should I contact and how can expedite my PCC as I have been waiting for it since the start of July.


Any cases?


----------



## haiprazzad

*Form 80 Q17, never lived in address printed on passport*

Hi Expats, 

Got a dilemma, Living in Sydney for the past 3 years. Passport expired last year, went to India before expiry date and got it renewed. 
My parents are living in a town where I have an old bank account(more than 5 years old). So I showed that as proof and got my passport on this new address.
Now the confusion is, as I didnt live in that address, how to fill question 17 of Form80.
If I dont put that address in Q17, then I am sure CO will question why my current passport address was never mentioned in there. But I was living in Sydney and visition India for my passport renewal and never lived there. So not sure how to proceed.

Hope I am clear with my question. Please suggest me the right way to handle this.

Or shall I go with below approach,

Jul-17 to Current Sydney address
Jul 17 to Jul 17 India passport address
Dec-15 to Jul 17 Current Sydney address
Rest of addresses in chronological order.


----------



## navyananda

Hi,
263312 here and I'm also waiting from 18 feb with 75 points. CO contact was also on 12 july asking for colured copy of passport, that I had already uploaded at the time of submission of application.


kapkap07 said:


> Richamonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 19 Applicant- I'm clueless as to how to react , even my agent has no answers. Received Co contact on 28th June and no update since then. I know Gunbun, Rahul and Andy are also on the same boat..Jan applicant. Do you think it's advisable to call or email them asking for an update ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat @Richamonk @GUNBUN. I have been waiting from Feb 15th with 75 points for 263311.
> 
> The CO contacted me on 12th Jul asking for PCC from Germany. But I lived there only for about 8 months so I did not furnish firstly. Sent her this explanation, but still have't got any reply. Meanwhile, I have applied for the PCC anyway.
> 
> It is really frustrating waiting and all the uncertainties around this process.
> 
> Hopefully, we will get grants soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & toes crossed!!
Click to expand...


----------



## rahulpop1

Seems waiting for CO contacted cases has increased to its peak now. 


navyananda said:


> Hi,
> 263312 here and I'm also waiting from 18 feb with 75 points. CO contact was also on 12 july asking for colured copy of passport, that I had already uploaded at the time of submission of application.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> All eyes on upcoming Monday, that's the last hope for batch processing.
> 
> Else, they will resume normal speed i.e 2-3 new grants & 1-2 older.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


So normal speed resumed now.

It's going to be most toughest time for all pending guys.

They will suck blood...drop by drop.

Would not be surprising if they cancel very old cases like mine, above all they own everything and not obliged to clear all cases.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivask

GUNBUN said:


> So normal speed resumed now.
> 
> It's going to be most toughest time for all pending guys.
> 
> They will suck blood...drop by drop.
> 
> Would not be surprising if they cancel very old cases like mine, above all they own everything and not obliged to clear all cases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




Hi Gunbun, understand your pain. But why they are not obliged after taking so much fees. Will they reimburse fees if they don’t take a decision??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivask

rahulpop1 said:


> Seems waiting for CO contacted cases has increased to its peak now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Blessed are those who got Direct grant. Congrats to all Direct grant guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b21.himanshu

rahulpop1 said:


> Seems waiting for CO contacted cases has increased to its peak now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Adding one more to the queue!


----------



## Richamonk

b21.himanshu said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems waiting for CO contacted cases has increased to its peak now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Adding one more to the queue!
Click to expand...

I'm still hopeful that we will get it in a batch. All the best guys, it's a depressing situtation but we gotta keep our hopes up.


----------



## Shoryuken

Same S#1t Different Day :decision::noidea:
Rayudu selected now @guest1700 @Aswin4Pr

A new subclass is under development now:-
No CO contact, No Grant, No update


----------



## Nshikha

Richamonk said:


> I'm still hopeful that we will get it in a batch. All the best guys, it's a depressing situtation but we gotta keep our hopes up.


Hi Friends, Does not look like there is batch processing this month else they would have picked up by now. I was so looking forward to it. My husband & I are stuck with CO contact in July. Not sure why would they not clear the back logs.

Invite: 18th of Jan, 2018
Lodged: 23 of Jan , 2018
CO Contact: 2nd Jul, 2018
Responded: 15th Jul, 2018
Visa Grant: waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ram1986

*Waiting Since 29th Nov 2017*

Hello GunBun and others
I have lodged my application (offshore) on 29th Nov 2017 under 221112 code through an agent. Last CO contact (seems GSM Adelaide) on 29th May 2018 for PTE score (though was already there).

Still not heard anything after that CO contact response (next day). Patience is the key 

Regards


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Shoryuken said:


> AFAIK,we can select the test, but i guess it will depend upon pathology lab facility of hospital,Fortis i reckon should be able to do culture test.
> 
> I would advise you to go for culture test if possible. Its little expensive but needs single visit ,also its less painful for the kid as just blood is taken out. only catch is The results take long around 10 days-14 days.
> 
> TST is cheaper, requires two visits ,painful.takes a week or 5days for results,
> 
> you can decide based on your rubrics
> All the best


A Gold Feron Test for TB takes 2-3 days for the results. I got it done from Max Clinic Delhi, and the results came out in 3 days. 10-12 days is a long shot.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> A Gold Feron Test for TB takes 2-3 days for the results. I got it done from Max Clinic Delhi, and the results came out in 3 days. 10-12 days is a long shot.


Did Quintifero Gold TB test for children and the results were uploaded within 24 hrs in Bangalore. Not sure why it take so much time if it is ths same test you are referring to.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Arshhundal said:


> Hi Guys please help
> It has been more than a month since I had my Indian PCC police verification visit from my local police station but I have not received my PCC.
> firstly, there was a delay in getting it signed from SSP office due to 15 August and it got compleated from my local department on the 26th of August.
> I received the message from PSK that district police has submitted verification report but when I send verification query by SMS it says to contact your local police station for any enquiry.
> 
> Can anyone experienced please throw some light on the scenario on who should I contact and how can expedite my PCC as I have been waiting for it since the start of July.


Tweet to Sushma Swaraj, minister of external affairs, and you might get a response.


----------



## Shoryuken

*TB test*

Don't know about this test guys, as i just followed what was told by my panel clinic here in Singapore also it was not a big hospital.
The results upload took exactly 2 weeks.

Largely,It depends upon pathology lab capabilities or perhaps the doctor wanted to do this test as my kid has taken BCG vaccinations.
Anyways, then lesson learnt is that if you have children then go for panels that can do this gold test.


----------



## b21.himanshu

Hi Guys, I am big believer of Law of Attraction!.. I know the pain of all those who are waiting since Jan and all the CO contact case. . I wanna try the law of attraction in this case.. So would any of you wanna be part of it... Lets catch next weekend and meet for our Visa grant party! I am based out of Gurgaon, Just looking for your thoughts ! @Gunbun and Others.


----------



## Shoryuken

haiprazzad said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Got a dilemma, Living in Sydney for the past 3 years. Passport expired last year, went to India before expiry date and got it renewed.
> My parents are living in a town where I have an old bank account(more than 5 years old). So I showed that as proof and got my passport on this new address.
> Now the confusion is, as I didnt live in that address, how to fill question 17 of Form80.
> If I dont put that address in Q17, then I am sure CO will question why my current passport address was never mentioned in there. But I was living in Sydney and visition India for my passport renewal and never lived there. So not sure how to proceed.
> 
> Hope I am clear with my question. Please suggest me the right way to handle this.
> 
> Or shall I go with below approach,
> 
> Jul-17 to Current Sydney address
> Jul 17 to Jul 17 India passport address
> Dec-15 to Jul 17 Current Sydney address
> Rest of addresses in chronological order.


I renewed my PP from Singapore embassy,I put my parents address.
That's still my Permanent address,So i don't really understand what is the problem that you are facing.In the application you are suppose put address against a timeline,
you can write like you proposed, Its fine i reckon.

Edit: double check to capture that July visit in your travel History, you may write reason as passport renewal.also make sure you have consistent address (parent's address) in PP, aadhar, or whatever docs that has address


----------



## aswin4PR

Shoryuken said:


> Same S#1t Different Day :decision::noidea:
> Rayudu selected now @guest1700 @Aswin4Pr
> 
> A new subclass is under development now:-
> No CO contact, No Grant, No update


Its more like a commencement mail. Dont know whether they will play him or just ask him to serve water bottles to players....
However, its good that atleast rayudu getting paid off for his efforts.. But people like me are like Sitting in a bigboss house with no contact whats going on in outside world.. 
LOL...


----------



## Richamonk

ram1986 said:


> Hello GunBun and others
> I have lodged my application (offshore) on 29th Nov 2017 under 221112 code through an agent. Last CO contact (seems GSM Adelaide) on 29th May 2018 for PTE score (though was already there).
> 
> Still not heard anything after that CO contact response (next day). Patience is the key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



I feel you..patience now, I hope you hear some good news soon though.All the best!!


----------



## GUNBUN

srinivask said:


> Blessed are those who got Direct grant. Congrats to all Direct grant guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


East or West....2613 is the best.

Hahaha!!

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

NO Commencement,
NO Contact,
No Grant,
What the.... is happening to me... No clue.. TO be precise, i yelled at my agent like anything saying that what good is done to me in hiring him. he just said even he dont know whats taking time. And to my utter belief, i have uploaded all documents that are required...

what else i can do... I am getting annoyed day by day...


----------



## venki7

I applied for 261313 and waiting since Jan for grant without any EV or CO contact so 2613 is not so better


----------



## aswin4PR

correction GUNBUN.. Its 261313 not 2613*...


----------



## internationalcanuck

No news is good news...you're more likely to get a direct grant.
Those of us who got a CO contact are doomed to an eternal wait.



aswin4PR said:


> NO Commencement,
> NO Contact,
> No Grant,
> What the.... is happening to me... No clue.. TO be precise, i yelled at my agent like anything saying that what good is done to me in hiring him. he just said even he dont know whats taking time. And to my utter belief, i have uploaded all documents that are required...
> 
> what else i can do... I am getting annoyed day by day...


----------



## Aus_Gan

Hi All, happy to share received 189 grant last week. This forum has been very helpful
to have the hopes up and worth the long wait.
8 Nov 2016 : ACS assessment ICT Business Analyst
27 Dec 2016: IELTS 1st Attempt Overall 7 (R:7, W:7, S:7, L:8.5)
8 Jan 2017 : EOI Lodged with 65 Points
May 2017 : Points Reduced to 60 due to age
12 Jul 2017 : PTE 1st attempt (L:78, R:78,S:66,W:84)
08 Aug 2017 : PTE 2nd attempt (L:80, R:85,S:86,W:85)
09 Aug 2017 : Updated EOI with 70 points
12 Dec 2017 : Received Invite
15 Dec 2017 : Visa Lodge date
24 May 2018 : 1st CO contact
08 June 2018 : Submitted payslips and spouse education documents
06 Jul 2018 : 2nd CO contact
14 Jul 2018 : submitted additional payslips
29 Aug 2018 : Grant 

Offshore Applicant (From Singapore)
*Points:*
Age:25
Edu: 15
Exp: 10
PTE: 20


----------



## SVW3690

Congrats Mate 


Aus_Gan said:


> Hi All, happy to share received 189 grant last week. This forum has been very helpful
> to have the hopes up and worth the long wait.
> 8 Nov 2016 : ACS assessment ICT Business Analyst
> 27 Dec 2016: IELTS 1st Attempt Overall 7 (R:7, W:7, S:7, L:8.5)
> 8 Jan 2017 : EOI Lodged with 65 Points
> May 2017 : Points Reduced to 60 due to age
> 12 Jul 2017 : PTE 1st attempt (L:78, R:78,S:66,W:84)
> 08 Aug 2017 : PTE 2nd attempt (L:80, R:85,S:86,W:85)
> 09 Aug 2017 : Updated EOI with 70 points
> 12 Dec 2017 : Received Invite
> 15 Dec 2017 : Visa Lodge date
> 24 May 2018 : 1st CO contact
> 08 June 2018 : Submitted payslips and spouse education documents
> 06 Jul 2018 : 2nd CO contact
> 14 Jul 2018 : submitted additional payslips
> 29 Aug 2018 : Grant
> 
> Offshore Applicant (From Singapore)
> *Points:*
> Age:25
> Edu: 15
> Exp: 10
> PTE: 20


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



Aus_Gan said:


> Hi All, happy to share received 189 grant last week. This forum has been very helpful
> to have the hopes up and worth the long wait.
> 8 Nov 2016 : ACS assessment ICT Business Analyst
> 27 Dec 2016: IELTS 1st Attempt Overall 7 (R:7, W:7, S:7, L:8.5)
> 8 Jan 2017 : EOI Lodged with 65 Points
> May 2017 : Points Reduced to 60 due to age
> 12 Jul 2017 : PTE 1st attempt (L:78, R:78,S:66,W:84)
> 08 Aug 2017 : PTE 2nd attempt (L:80, R:85,S:86,W:85)
> 09 Aug 2017 : Updated EOI with 70 points
> 12 Dec 2017 : Received Invite
> 15 Dec 2017 : Visa Lodge date
> 24 May 2018 : 1st CO contact
> 08 June 2018 : Submitted payslips and spouse education documents
> 06 Jul 2018 : 2nd CO contact
> 14 Jul 2018 : submitted additional payslips
> 29 Aug 2018 : Grant
> 
> Offshore Applicant (From Singapore)
> *Points:*
> Age:25
> Edu: 15
> Exp: 10
> PTE: 20


----------



## Arshhundal

navyananda said:


> As far I know, you should apply for PCC via passport office. Among all my friends who have migrated to Aus, nobody applied pcc from local police station.


its the local police which do the verification for PCC.
I applied through passport office aswell


----------



## Arshhundal

NO cases its all clear


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Aus_Gan said:


> Hi All, happy to share received 189 grant last week. This forum has been very helpful
> to have the hopes up and worth the long wait.
> 8 Nov 2016 : ACS assessment ICT Business Analyst
> 27 Dec 2016: IELTS 1st Attempt Overall 7 (R:7, W:7, S:7, L:8.5)
> 8 Jan 2017 : EOI Lodged with 65 Points
> May 2017 : Points Reduced to 60 due to age
> 12 Jul 2017 : PTE 1st attempt (L:78, R:78,S:66,W:84)
> 08 Aug 2017 : PTE 2nd attempt (L:80, R:85,S:86,W:85)
> 09 Aug 2017 : Updated EOI with 70 points
> 12 Dec 2017 : Received Invite
> 15 Dec 2017 : Visa Lodge date
> 24 May 2018 : 1st CO contact
> 08 June 2018 : Submitted payslips and spouse education documents
> 06 Jul 2018 : 2nd CO contact
> 14 Jul 2018 : submitted additional payslips
> 29 Aug 2018 : Grant
> 
> Offshore Applicant (From Singapore)
> *Points:*
> Age:25
> Edu: 15
> Exp: 10
> PTE: 20


Almost a two year journey from start to finish, congrats! 

Would you mind detailing what the various CO contacts asked for? 

Particularly the second one: did they want payslips for the full period of claimed employment?


----------



## GUNBUN

b21.himanshu said:


> Hi Guys, I am big believer of Law of Attraction!.. I know the pain of all those who are waiting since Jan and all the CO contact case. . I wanna try the law of attraction in this case.. So would any of you wanna be part of it... Lets catch next weekend and meet for our Visa grant party! I am based out of Gurgaon, Just looking for your thoughts ! @Gunbun and Others.


I have messed up so much with my career that I am not in a situation to discuss it with anyone.

I never made plan B and so I am in trouble now.

Hope we can meet after grant.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## 1416amit

Hi,

I have a query which is, I signed a contract with an agent to get my Professional year, TR, EOI and PR applied through him. After getting him to apply the PY and TR. I applied for EOI myself and now I have decided to also apply PR by myself . Are there going to be any consequences on my Visa application? is it a breach of contract? 


Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## vinodsh

GUNBUN said:


> I have messed up so much with my career that I am not in a situation to discuss it with anyone.
> 
> I never made plan B and so I am in trouble now.
> 
> Hope we can meet after grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


All i could say to this is that you are not alone. I am sure most of us stop working on India or whatever country we are in plans. 

Do not worry bro, be positive. we are almost there.


----------



## Khushbu107

Guys - any idea on how to get PF statements for accounts which were closed way back in 2010 and 2011. I only have PF account numbers with no UAN or mobile numbers associated with it.

Should a visit to local PF office help? One of them is in Gurgaon and other one is in Bangalore.

Any local agent who can help me get the statements; will to pay extra for this.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darivap

Aus_Gan said:


> Hi All, happy to share received 189 grant last week. This forum has been very helpful
> to have the hopes up and worth the long wait.
> 8 Nov 2016 : ACS assessment ICT Business Analyst
> 27 Dec 2016: IELTS 1st Attempt Overall 7 (R:7, W:7, S:7, L:8.5)
> 8 Jan 2017 : EOI Lodged with 65 Points
> May 2017 : Points Reduced to 60 due to age
> 12 Jul 2017 : PTE 1st attempt (L:78, R:78,S:66,W:84)
> 08 Aug 2017 : PTE 2nd attempt (L:80, R:85,S:86,W:85)
> 09 Aug 2017 : Updated EOI with 70 points
> 12 Dec 2017 : Received Invite
> 15 Dec 2017 : Visa Lodge date
> 24 May 2018 : 1st CO contact
> 08 June 2018 : Submitted payslips and spouse education documents
> 06 Jul 2018 : 2nd CO contact
> 14 Jul 2018 : submitted additional payslips
> 29 Aug 2018 : Grant
> 
> Offshore Applicant (From Singapore)
> *Points:*
> Age:25
> Edu: 15
> Exp: 10
> PTE: 20


Congrats!!!


----------



## darivap

Someone from May16th got a grant based on immitracker.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinodsh

Khushbu107 said:


> Guys - any idea on how to get PF statements for accounts which were closed way back in 2010 and 2011. I only have PF account numbers with no UAN or mobile numbers associated with it.
> 
> Should a visit to local PF office help? One of them is in Gurgaon and other one is in Bangalore.
> 
> Any local agent who can help me get the statements; will to pay extra for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone on this forum mentioned that you could send them an email and they will send the PF statements. Alternatively, you could lodge a grievience on the epf portal and you should be able to get the PF statements. I never tried that but worth a try. 
https://epfigms.gov.in/homepage.aspx


----------



## Shoryuken

Circumstances that affect processing times

We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:

1.whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents

2.how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information

3,how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided

4.how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements

5.for permanent migration visa applications, how many places are available in the migration programme

Edit: any clue about no. 5?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020

1416amit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query which is, I signed a contract with an agent to get my Professional year, TR, EOI and PR applied through him. After getting him to apply the PY and TR. I applied for EOI myself and now I have decided to also apply PR by myself . Are there going to be any consequences on my Visa application? is it a breach of contract?
> 
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


I want to know about this too. Experts please advice..


----------



## rahulpop1

I raised grievance on https://epfigms.gov.in/homepage.aspx and got the PF statement next day. Gave them 5 star feedback for such a wonderful job they are doing there..


Khushbu107 said:


> Guys - any idea on how to get PF statements for accounts which were closed way back in 2010 and 2011. I only have PF account numbers with no UAN or mobile numbers associated with it.
> 
> Should a visit to local PF office help? One of them is in Gurgaon and other one is in Bangalore.
> 
> Any local agent who can help me get the statements; will to pay extra for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

vinodsh said:


> All i could say to this is that you are not alone. I am sure most of us stop working on India or whatever country we are in plans.
> 
> Do not worry bro, be positive. we are almost there.


Not to the Core, But almost similar situation bro... dont worry... Let hope for the best...


----------



## shekar.ym

Aus_Gan said:


> Hi All, happy to share received 189 grant last week. This forum has been very helpful
> 
> to have the hopes up and worth the long wait.
> 
> 8 Nov 2016 : ACS assessment ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 27 Dec 2016: IELTS 1st Attempt Overall 7 (R:7, W:7, S:7, L:8.5)
> 
> 8 Jan 2017 : EOI Lodged with 65 Points
> 
> May 2017 : Points Reduced to 60 due to age
> 
> 12 Jul 2017 : PTE 1st attempt (L:78, R:78,S:66,W:84)
> 
> 08 Aug 2017 : PTE 2nd attempt (L:80, R:85,S:86,W:85)
> 
> 09 Aug 2017 : Updated EOI with 70 points
> 
> 12 Dec 2017 : Received Invite
> 
> 15 Dec 2017 : Visa Lodge date
> 
> 24 May 2018 : 1st CO contact
> 
> 08 June 2018 : Submitted payslips and spouse education documents
> 
> 06 Jul 2018 : 2nd CO contact
> 
> 14 Jul 2018 : submitted additional payslips
> 
> 29 Aug 2018 : Grant
> 
> 
> 
> Offshore Applicant (From Singapore)
> 
> *Points:*
> 
> Age:25
> 
> Edu: 15
> 
> Exp: 10
> 
> PTE: 20




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Hopefully we will get it soon brother.. 


aswin4PR said:


> Not to the Core, But almost similar situation bro... dont worry... Let hope for the best...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus_Gan

1st CO contact : payslips for onsite (Singapore) duration and spouse education documents for Functional English eligibility.
2nd CO contact : Yes. full duration of offshore (India) duration. uploaded 1 payslip per quarter.


----------



## Aus_Gan

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Almost a two year journey from start to finish, congrats!
> 
> Would you mind detailing what the various CO contacts asked for?
> 
> Particularly the second one: did they want payslips for the full period of claimed employment?


1st CO contact : payslips for onsite (Singapore) duration and spouse education documents for Functional English eligibility.
2nd CO contact : Yes. full duration of offshore (India) duration. uploaded 1 payslip per quarter.


----------



## swatee25

Visa granted today... Timelines in my signature.... Congrats to all those who have received theirs....


----------



## SG

Aus_Gan said:


> Hi All, happy to share received 189 grant last week. This forum has been very helpful
> to have the hopes up and worth the long wait.
> 8 Nov 2016 : ACS assessment ICT Business Analyst
> 27 Dec 2016: IELTS 1st Attempt Overall 7 (R:7, W:7, S:7, L:8.5)
> 8 Jan 2017 : EOI Lodged with 65 Points
> May 2017 : Points Reduced to 60 due to age
> 12 Jul 2017 : PTE 1st attempt (L:78, R:78,S:66,W:84)
> 08 Aug 2017 : PTE 2nd attempt (L:80, R:85,S:86,W:85)
> 09 Aug 2017 : Updated EOI with 70 points
> 12 Dec 2017 : Received Invite
> 15 Dec 2017 : Visa Lodge date
> 24 May 2018 : 1st CO contact
> 08 June 2018 : Submitted payslips and spouse education documents
> 06 Jul 2018 : 2nd CO contact
> 14 Jul 2018 : submitted additional payslips
> 29 Aug 2018 : Grant
> 
> Offshore Applicant (From Singapore)
> *Points:*
> Age:25
> Edu: 15
> Exp: 10
> PTE: 20


Congratulations


----------



## rahulpop1

Congratulations Swatee.. 


swatee25 said:


> Visa granted today... Timelines in my signature.... Congrats to all those who have received theirs....


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700

swatee25 said:


> Visa granted today... Timelines in my signature.... Congrats to all those who have received theirs....


Congratulations Swatee! All the best for the future


----------



## SG

swatee25 said:


> Visa granted today... Timelines in my signature.... Congrats to all those who have received theirs....


Congratulations Swatee25


----------



## guest1700

kaanixir said:


> GUYS !!!!
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED SHORYUKEN !! CANUCK!!! DUDES
> 
> **** ITS SO EXCITING IM BUYING MY FLIGHT TICKET AND WORKING ON MY LUGGAGE
> 
> :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> :flypig::flypig: HAHAHA I GOT MY ****ING GRANT:flypig::flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


Congratulations !!


----------



## rahulpop1

So true mate. It's really frustrating. All of our plans are on hold because of this. Don't know when they will start looking at pending CO contacted cases.
@GUNBUN with all his mighty logic might have a probable date for us.. Jaago GunBun..


internationalcanuck said:


> No news is good news...you're more likely to get a direct grant.
> Those of us who got a CO contact are doomed to an eternal wait.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

swatee25 said:


> Visa granted today... Timelines in my signature.... Congrats to all those who have received theirs....


Congratulations ! All the best for your time in Australia !


----------



## srinivask

swatee25 said:


> Visa granted today... Timelines in my signature.... Congrats to all those who have received theirs....




Congrats swatee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

Hello Guys!!
I have also recieved immi grant notification mail sometime back,!! 
A 3 year struggle comes to a partial conclusion as new challenges await.
(for 2 years i waited and tried for express entry Canada and then tried for 189 via skill select in the beginning of this year)

Extremely thankful to this forum and members, as i may have potentially avoided CO contact by doing medicals just in time(in Aug) and uploading bank statements.

As always, i will keep praying and wishing for everyone waiting to get their grants soon.
GODSPEED(Rab Rakha!!)


My timelines/storyboard as below:-,

15 Jan-
" Eff off express entry"(as they were/are regulating points by keep invitations controlled), what else is around, Oh 189!!

8 Feb-
RnR Letters ready,PTE preparation and EA career episodes prepared simultaneously,I was under time pressure as My birthday in Aug would have reduced my points by 10
worked really hard in 'pursuit of happyness' mode as my Office projects, my spouse (she was having medical issues)and parents in india each needed a pie of my attention urgently.,my father was undertaking life saving surgery among all this and Mom decided to do a big religious function to thank god after its success.(Travelled to Delhi twice while writing career episodes in flight)

4March-24March 
EA assesment,had no money due to circumstances and requirements in Feb, borrowed money from colleague to do assement 
April-Bonus,$$
9 may invite
12 may lodge
June- joined Expat forum and it changed my course for good.
July-PCC
Aug 7-14 -health checkup, High BP reported.hypertension level 2(may be due to events from Feb-July)
for 1 week i was feeling guilty /tense for spoiling it all(for my daughter),
anyways medicals were cleared.yippie!!
uploaded bank statements for all employment duration.

Sep 4 Grant.IED- 13 Aug 2019

I will be around in this forum, to give back what i have got here.

PS for superstitious: Some one suggested me to put a peacock feather in my home,i have complied and may be it works.


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> Hello Guys!!
> 
> I have also recieved immi grant notification mail sometime back,!!
> 
> A 3 year struggle comes to a partial conclusion as new challenges await.
> 
> (for 2 years i waited and tried for express entry Canada and then tried for 189 via skill select in the beginning of this year)
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely thankful to this forum and members, as i may have potentially avoided CO contact by doing medicals just in time(in Aug) and uploading bank statements.
> 
> 
> 
> As always, i will keep praying and wishing for everyone waiting to get their grants soon.
> 
> GODSPEED(Rab Rakha!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines/storyboard as below:-,
> 
> 
> 
> 15 Jan-
> 
> " Eff off express entry"(as they were/are regulating points by keep invitations controlled), what else is around, Oh 189!!
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Feb-
> 
> RnR Letters ready,PTE preparation and EA career episodes prepared simultaneously,I was under time pressure as My birthday in Aug would have reduced my points by 10
> 
> worked really hard in 'pursuit of happyness' mode as my Office projects, my spouse (she was having medical issues)and parents in india each needed a pie of my attention urgently.,my father was undertaking life saving surgery among all this and Mom decided to do a big religious function to thank god after its success.(Travelled to Delhi twice while writing career episodes in flight)
> 
> 
> 
> 4March-24March
> 
> EA assesment,had no money due to circumstances and requirements in Feb, borrowed money from colleague to do assement
> 
> April-Bonus,$$
> 
> 9 may invite
> 
> 12 may lodge
> 
> June- joined Expat forum and it changed my course for good.
> 
> July-PCC
> 
> Aug 7-14 -health checkup, High BP reported.hypertension level 2(may be due to events from Feb-July)
> 
> for 1 week i was feeling guilty /tense for spoiling it all(for my daughter),
> 
> anyways medicals were cleared.yippie!!
> 
> uploaded bank statements for all employment duration.
> 
> 
> 
> Sep 4 Grant.IED- 13 Aug 2019
> 
> 
> 
> I will be around in this forum, to give back what i have got here.
> 
> 
> 
> PS for superstitious: Some one suggested me to put a peacock feather in my home,i have complied and may be it works.




Congratulations brother. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darivap

Shoryuken said:


> Hello Guys!!
> I have also recieved immi grant notification mail sometime back,!!
> A 3 year struggle comes to a partial conclusion as new challenges await.
> (for 2 years i waited and tried for express entry Canada and then tried for 189 via skill select in the beginning of this year)
> 
> Extremely thankful to this forum and members, as i may have potentially avoided CO contact by doing medicals just in time(in Aug) and uploading bank statements.
> 
> As always, i will keep praying and wishing for everyone waiting to get their grants soon.
> GODSPEED(Rab Rakha!!)
> 
> 
> My timelines/storyboard as below:-,
> 
> 15 Jan-
> " Eff off express entry"(as they were/are regulating points by keep invitations controlled), what else is around, Oh 189!!
> 
> 8 Feb-
> RnR Letters ready,PTE preparation and EA career episodes prepared simultaneously,I was under time pressure as My birthday in Aug would have reduced my points by 10
> worked really hard in 'pursuit of happyness' mode as my Office projects, my spouse (she was having medical issues)and parents in india each needed a pie of my attention urgently.,my father was undertaking life saving surgery among all this and Mom decided to do a big religious function to thank god after its success.(Travelled to Delhi twice while writing career episodes in flight)
> 
> 4March-24March
> EA assesment,had no money due to circumstances and requirements in Feb, borrowed money from colleague to do assement
> April-Bonus,$$
> 9 may invite
> 12 may lodge
> June- joined Expat forum and it changed my course for good.
> July-PCC
> Aug 7-14 -health checkup, High BP reported.hypertension level 2(may be due to events from Feb-July)
> for 1 week i was feeling guilty /tense for spoiling it all(for my daughter),
> anyways medicals were cleared.yippie!!
> uploaded bank statements for all employment duration.
> 
> Sep 4 Grant.IED- 13 Aug 2019
> 
> I will be around in this forum, to give back what i have got here.
> 
> PS for superstitious: Some one suggested me to put a peacock feather in my home,i have complied and may be it works.


Congrats!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Congratulations ! Enjoy your moment !


Shoryuken said:


> Hello Guys!!
> I have also recieved immi grant notification mail sometime back,!!
> A 3 year struggle comes to a partial conclusion as new challenges await.
> (for 2 years i waited and tried for express entry Canada and then tried for 189 via skill select in the beginning of this year)
> 
> Extremely thankful to this forum and members, as i may have potentially avoided CO contact by doing medicals just in time(in Aug) and uploading bank statements.
> 
> As always, i will keep praying and wishing for everyone waiting to get their grants soon.
> GODSPEED(Rab Rakha!!)
> 
> 
> My timelines/storyboard as below:-,
> 
> 15 Jan-
> " Eff off express entry"(as they were/are regulating points by keep invitations controlled), what else is around, Oh 189!!
> 
> 8 Feb-
> RnR Letters ready,PTE preparation and EA career episodes prepared simultaneously,I was under time pressure as My birthday in Aug would have reduced my points by 10
> worked really hard in 'pursuit of happyness' mode as my Office projects, my spouse (she was having medical issues)and parents in india each needed a pie of my attention urgently.,my father was undertaking life saving surgery among all this and Mom decided to do a big religious function to thank god after its success.(Travelled to Delhi twice while writing career episodes in flight)
> 
> 4March-24March
> EA assesment,had no money due to circumstances and requirements in Feb, borrowed money from colleague to do assement
> April-Bonus,$$
> 9 may invite
> 12 may lodge
> June- joined Expat forum and it changed my course for good.
> July-PCC
> Aug 7-14 -health checkup, High BP reported.hypertension level 2(may be due to events from Feb-July)
> for 1 week i was feeling guilty /tense for spoiling it all(for my daughter),
> anyways medicals were cleared.yippie!!
> uploaded bank statements for all employment duration.
> 
> Sep 4 Grant.IED- 13 Aug 2019
> 
> I will be around in this forum, to give back what i have got here.
> 
> PS for superstitious: Some one suggested me to put a peacock feather in my home,i have complied and may be it works.


----------



## guest1700

Shoryuken said:


> Hello Guys!!
> I have also recieved immi grant notification mail sometime back,!!
> A 3 year struggle comes to a partial conclusion as new challenges await.
> (for 2 years i waited and tried for express entry Canada and then tried for 189 via skill select in the beginning of this year)
> 
> Extremely thankful to this forum and members, as i may have potentially avoided CO contact by doing medicals just in time(in Aug) and uploading bank statements.
> 
> As always, i will keep praying and wishing for everyone waiting to get their grants soon.
> GODSPEED(Rab Rakha!!)
> 
> 
> My timelines/storyboard as below:-,
> 
> 15 Jan-
> " Eff off express entry"(as they were/are regulating points by keep invitations controlled), what else is around, Oh 189!!
> 
> 8 Feb-
> RnR Letters ready,PTE preparation and EA career episodes prepared simultaneously,I was under time pressure as My birthday in Aug would have reduced my points by 10
> worked really hard in 'pursuit of happyness' mode as my Office projects, my spouse (she was having medical issues)and parents in india each needed a pie of my attention urgently.,my father was undertaking life saving surgery among all this and Mom decided to do a big religious function to thank god after its success.(Travelled to Delhi twice while writing career episodes in flight)
> 
> 4March-24March
> EA assesment,had no money due to circumstances and requirements in Feb, borrowed money from colleague to do assement
> April-Bonus,$$
> 9 may invite
> 12 may lodge
> June- joined Expat forum and it changed my course for good.
> July-PCC
> Aug 7-14 -health checkup, High BP reported.hypertension level 2(may be due to events from Feb-July)
> for 1 week i was feeling guilty /tense for spoiling it all(for my daughter),
> anyways medicals were cleared.yippie!!
> uploaded bank statements for all employment duration.
> 
> Sep 4 Grant.IED- 13 Aug 2019
> 
> I will be around in this forum, to give back what i have got here.
> 
> PS for superstitious: Some one suggested me to put a peacock feather in my home,i have complied and may be it works.


Congratulations !! this is very good to hear and all the best for the future.. :clap2:


----------



## Sharma89

Hey..all.. for those who received your direct grants..or lodged..(261313)
Did you submitted Reference and Responsibilities letter on company letterhead or the notarized one?


----------



## SG

kaanixir said:


> GUYS !!!!
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED SHORYUKEN !! CANUCK!!! DUDES
> 
> **** ITS SO EXCITING IM BUYING MY FLIGHT TICKET AND WORKING ON MY LUGGAGE
> 
> :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> :flypig::flypig: HAHAHA I GOT MY ****ING GRANT:flypig::flypig:
> :flypig: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


Congratulations kaanixir :clap2:


----------



## Shoryuken

Sharma89 said:


> Hey..all.. for those who received your direct grants..or lodged..(261313)
> Did you submitted Reference and Responsibilities letter on company letterhead or the notarized one?


I did both
employment 1:my HR gave me a reference on letter head,stating job title, salary,duration,everything other than roles.
+my supervisor's SD with roles only.but i put all his official contact details,address, email,office phone everything official.
Employment 2: Everything on official letter head.

recently, they are asking for letterhead documents,i may be lucky as my HR letter was very detailed (minus role and responsibilities) and she even put a line that she is willing to be contacted for verification and gave all details position, email,contact + office seal


----------



## sammy163

Friends, one doubt, someone mentioned even grant also depends on occupation code, nonprorate, prorata etc. is it so. please kindly reply.


----------



## rajhan

Dillu85 said:


> Friends, one doubt, someone mentioned even grant also depends on occupation code, nonprorate, prorata etc. is it so. please kindly reply.


I dont think so, once invited the only thing matters is to what extent your documents can support your claims. At that stage, points and occupations are irrelevant.


----------



## sammy163

rajhan said:


> I dont think so, once invited the only thing matters is to what extent your documents can support your claims. At that stage, points and occupations are irrelevant.


Thank you


----------



## sammy163

Friends, please guide how to apply for self and spouse PCC in qatar. (staying outside Qatar)


----------



## ChandanaSai

Shoryuken said:


> Hello Guys!!
> I have also recieved immi grant notification mail sometime back,!!
> A 3 year struggle comes to a partial conclusion as new challenges await.
> (for 2 years i waited and tried for express entry Canada and then tried for 189 via skill select in the beginning of this year)
> 
> Extremely thankful to this forum and members, as i may have potentially avoided CO contact by doing medicals just in time(in Aug) and uploading bank statements.
> 
> As always, i will keep praying and wishing for everyone waiting to get their grants soon.
> GODSPEED(Rab Rakha!!)
> 
> 
> My timelines/storyboard as below:-,
> 
> 15 Jan-
> " Eff off express entry"(as they were/are regulating points by keep invitations controlled), what else is around, Oh 189!!
> 
> 8 Feb-
> RnR Letters ready,PTE preparation and EA career episodes prepared simultaneously,I was under time pressure as My birthday in Aug would have reduced my points by 10
> worked really hard in 'pursuit of happyness' mode as my Office projects, my spouse (she was having medical issues)and parents in india each needed a pie of my attention urgently.,my father was undertaking life saving surgery among all this and Mom decided to do a big religious function to thank god after its success.(Travelled to Delhi twice while writing career episodes in flight)
> 
> 4March-24March
> EA assesment,had no money due to circumstances and requirements in Feb, borrowed money from colleague to do assement
> April-Bonus,$$
> 9 may invite
> 12 may lodge
> June- joined Expat forum and it changed my course for good.
> July-PCC
> Aug 7-14 -health checkup, High BP reported.hypertension level 2(may be due to events from Feb-July)
> for 1 week i was feeling guilty /tense for spoiling it all(for my daughter),
> anyways medicals were cleared.yippie!!
> uploaded bank statements for all employment duration.
> 
> Sep 4 Grant.IED- 13 Aug 2019
> 
> I will be around in this forum, to give back what i have got here.
> 
> PS for superstitious: Some one suggested me to put a peacock feather in my home,i have complied and may be it works.


Congratulations


----------



## Sharma89

Hi all,

Did anyone received grant with RNR as statuary declaration only( not on company letterhead)..

I am really worried what to do if I am unable to get this from my previous companies.. any suggestions what can be done in this case if CO asks for it(as it's being asked frequently now)..

Please suggest !!

Job code- 261313


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> Hello Guys!!
> I have also recieved immi grant notification mail sometime back,!!
> A 3 year struggle comes to a partial conclusion as new challenges await.
> (for 2 years i waited and tried for express entry Canada and then tried for 189 via skill select in the beginning of this year)
> 
> Extremely thankful to this forum and members, as i may have potentially avoided CO contact by doing medicals just in time(in Aug) and uploading bank statements.
> 
> As always, i will keep praying and wishing for everyone waiting to get their grants soon.
> GODSPEED(Rab Rakha!!)
> 
> 
> My timelines/storyboard as below:-,
> 
> 15 Jan-
> " Eff off express entry"(as they were/are regulating points by keep invitations controlled), what else is around, Oh 189!!
> 
> 8 Feb-
> RnR Letters ready,PTE preparation and EA career episodes prepared simultaneously,I was under time pressure as My birthday in Aug would have reduced my points by 10
> worked really hard in 'pursuit of happyness' mode as my Office projects, my spouse (she was having medical issues)and parents in india each needed a pie of my attention urgently.,my father was undertaking life saving surgery among all this and Mom decided to do a big religious function to thank god after its success.(Travelled to Delhi twice while writing career episodes in flight)
> 
> 4March-24March
> EA assesment,had no money due to circumstances and requirements in Feb, borrowed money from colleague to do assement
> April-Bonus,$$
> 9 may invite
> 12 may lodge
> June- joined Expat forum and it changed my course for good.
> July-PCC
> Aug 7-14 -health checkup, High BP reported.hypertension level 2(may be due to events from Feb-July)
> for 1 week i was feeling guilty /tense for spoiling it all(for my daughter),
> anyways medicals were cleared.yippie!!
> uploaded bank statements for all employment duration.
> 
> Sep 4 Grant.IED- 13 Aug 2019
> 
> I will be around in this forum, to give back what i have got here.
> 
> PS for superstitious: Some one suggested me to put a peacock feather in my home,i have complied and may be it works.


Good to hear the news Shoryuken and @swatee25

Neither peacock feather nor Astroscience can help anyone. It is "As you sow, so shall you reap".


----------



## RockyRaj

Shoryuken said:


> Hello Guys!!
> 
> I have also recieved immi grant notification mail sometime back,!!
> 
> A 3 year struggle comes to a partial conclusion as new challenges await.
> 
> (for 2 years i waited and tried for express entry Canada and then tried for 189 via skill select in the beginning of this year)
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely thankful to this forum and members, as i may have potentially avoided CO contact by doing medicals just in time(in Aug) and uploading bank statements.
> 
> 
> 
> As always, i will keep praying and wishing for everyone waiting to get their grants soon.
> 
> GODSPEED(Rab Rakha!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines/storyboard as below:-,
> 
> 
> 
> 15 Jan-
> 
> " Eff off express entry"(as they were/are regulating points by keep invitations controlled), what else is around, Oh 189!!
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Feb-
> 
> RnR Letters ready,PTE preparation and EA career episodes prepared simultaneously,I was under time pressure as My birthday in Aug would have reduced my points by 10
> 
> worked really hard in 'pursuit of happyness' mode as my Office projects, my spouse (she was having medical issues)and parents in india each needed a pie of my attention urgently.,my father was undertaking life saving surgery among all this and Mom decided to do a big religious function to thank god after its success.(Travelled to Delhi twice while writing career episodes in flight)
> 
> 
> 
> 4March-24March
> 
> EA assesment,had no money due to circumstances and requirements in Feb, borrowed money from colleague to do assement
> 
> April-Bonus,$$
> 
> 9 may invite
> 
> 12 may lodge
> 
> June- joined Expat forum and it changed my course for good.
> 
> July-PCC
> 
> Aug 7-14 -health checkup, High BP reported.hypertension level 2(may be due to events from Feb-July)
> 
> for 1 week i was feeling guilty /tense for spoiling it all(for my daughter),
> 
> anyways medicals were cleared.yippie!!
> 
> uploaded bank statements for all employment duration.
> 
> 
> 
> Sep 4 Grant.IED- 13 Aug 2019
> 
> 
> 
> I will be around in this forum, to give back what i have got here.
> 
> 
> 
> PS for superstitious: Some one suggested me to put a peacock feather in my home,i have complied and may be it works.




Congrats! I have noted most of the people do their PCC and Medical around the invite time. I noted you have done with quite a lot gap. Any reasons and advantage of that doing late ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Could someone answer this as I posted this question under another thread but no one got back.

Under identity documents, it says you need to provide Birth certificate/frc etc. Is it ok if I just upload the Birth Certificate? For the FRC, the applicant name is my mother, but it shows all our family relationships. However since on the website it says only 1 document, BC is more than enough ?

2) Under National Identity documents in Form 80, I have Birth Certificate, NIC and social security card. Do you know where is the best option to upload the social security card in immi account.

3) I was once refused canadian tourist visa and later got granted. I am mentioning that in form 80. Do you know whether I can upload those documents showing the previous visa rejection and later visa approval. 

4) Is it true that I do not need to submit any documents such as tax documents. employment letters etc if no points are being claimed for employment. I plan to write all my casual and part time jobs in eoi and form 80/1221 but none of them are related to my occupation.

5) Can we update our address online on immi account ?

6) Is it essential to fill in a personal contact information. I have a friend but if for some reason, he or she does not want me to give his information, could I Just say no to the personal contact info on Form 80/1221?

7) I already have a positive skills assessment from Chartered Accountant Australia and NZ for the occupation Accountant saying that my overseas qualification from USA is equivalent to an Australian Bachelor and i have all the required competency areas with required english test ( all 8 in pte). Since I am also doing an Australian masters degree in professional accounting specialization , do I have to do another skill assessment for my master qualification. Do not want to spend another $660 ( IPA fast track) and waste precious time. 

8) For regional points, Completion letter, academic transcripts, bank statements and lease documents are more than enough to claim points ?

Cheers


----------



## csdhan

Guys, for RnR letter I'm intending to upload Experience Letter(has everything except roles on company HR letterhead) with Annual Performance review (computer generated, doesn't have letterhead) highlighting duties performed by me, as my employer is not ready to provide complete RnR letter. 

Will this be ok for DHA??


----------



## swatee25

Sharma89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did anyone received grant with RNR as statuary declaration only( not on company letterhead)..
> 
> I am really worried what to do if I am unable to get this from my previous companies.. any suggestions what can be done in this case if CO asks for it(as it's being asked frequently now)..
> 
> Please suggest !!
> 
> Job code- 261313


I got my direct grant today - I guess it depends on your CO. Out of the three relevant companies for claiming experience, I had two RR and one SD (current company). They did not ask me anything. Depends on how well you are able to tell your story with the necessary evidence to back it up.
Try to get it, but dont sweat it out.

Wait for the seniors to answer it as well!


----------



## simarjeet8567

Hello Experts,

Can anyone please answer my question.

Q. If Engineer Australia doesn't award me full 8 years of experience(which I genuinely Have it) due to lack of ITR or etc documents. Can, I claim that total 8 years experience in my EOI?

Regards
Simar


----------



## rahulpop1

No. You have to go by what EA is considering valid.


simarjeet8567 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can anyone please answer my question.
> 
> Q. If Engineer Australia doesn't award me full 8 years of experience(which I genuinely Have it) due to lack of ITR or etc documents. Can, I claim that total 8 years experience in my EOI?
> 
> Regards
> Simar


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

RockyRaj said:


> Congrats! I have noted most of the people do their PCC and Medical around the invite time. I noted you have done with quite a lot gap. Any reasons and advantage of that doing late ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't take any agent's advice /services , i did the application on my own. So It happened more due to my incompetence and not by design.There is no advantage as per me.
I had lodge visa application and waiting for CO to contact me for medicals,PCC.The seniors and members of this forum advised me that i can do them before CO contact and it will help me quicker or direct grant.
i took action to get PCC and took some more time to finally get out of dilemma and proceed further for medicals. 
There was this flag issue( you can read about this issue some 30-40 pages back around end July ), which made me realize that flag means outstanding action.

Do as others as mine was a difficult ride.:confused2:


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



swatee25 said:


> Visa granted today... Timelines in my signature.... Congrats to all those who have received theirs....


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!


Shoryuken said:


> Hello Guys!!
> I have also recieved immi grant notification mail sometime back,!!
> A 3 year struggle comes to a partial conclusion as new challenges await.
> (for 2 years i waited and tried for express entry Canada and then tried for 189 via skill select in the beginning of this year)
> 
> Extremely thankful to this forum and members, as i may have potentially avoided CO contact by doing medicals just in time(in Aug) and uploading bank statements.
> 
> As always, i will keep praying and wishing for everyone waiting to get their grants soon.
> GODSPEED(Rab Rakha!!)
> 
> 
> My timelines/storyboard as below:-,
> 
> 15 Jan-
> " Eff off express entry"(as they were/are regulating points by keep invitations controlled), what else is around, Oh 189!!
> 
> 8 Feb-
> RnR Letters ready,PTE preparation and EA career episodes prepared simultaneously,I was under time pressure as My birthday in Aug would have reduced my points by 10
> worked really hard in 'pursuit of happyness' mode as my Office projects, my spouse (she was having medical issues)and parents in india each needed a pie of my attention urgently.,my father was undertaking life saving surgery among all this and Mom decided to do a big religious function to thank god after its success.(Travelled to Delhi twice while writing career episodes in flight)
> 
> 4March-24March
> EA assesment,had no money due to circumstances and requirements in Feb, borrowed money from colleague to do assement
> April-Bonus,$$
> 9 may invite
> 12 may lodge
> June- joined Expat forum and it changed my course for good.
> July-PCC
> Aug 7-14 -health checkup, High BP reported.hypertension level 2(may be due to events from Feb-July)
> for 1 week i was feeling guilty /tense for spoiling it all(for my daughter),
> anyways medicals were cleared.yippie!!
> uploaded bank statements for all employment duration.
> 
> Sep 4 Grant.IED- 13 Aug 2019
> 
> I will be around in this forum, to give back what i have got here.
> 
> PS for superstitious: Some one suggested me to put a peacock feather in my home,i have complied and may be it works.


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> Could someone answer this as I posted this question under another thread but no one got back.
> 
> Under identity documents, it says you need to provide Birth certificate/frc etc. Is it ok if I just upload the Birth Certificate? For the FRC, the applicant name is my mother, but it shows all our family relationships. However since on the website it says only 1 document, BC is more than enough ?
> 
> 2) Under National Identity documents in Form 80, I have Birth Certificate, NIC and social security card. Do you know where is the best option to upload the social security card in immi account.
> 
> 3) I was once refused canadian tourist visa and later got granted. I am mentioning that in form 80. Do you know whether I can upload those documents showing the previous visa rejection and later visa approval.
> 
> 4) Is it true that I do not need to submit any documents such as tax documents. employment letters etc if no points are being claimed for employment. I plan to write all my casual and part time jobs in eoi and form 80/1221 but none of them are related to my occupation.
> 
> 5) Can we update our address online on immi account ?
> 
> 6) Is it essential to fill in a personal contact information. I have a friend but if for some reason, he or she does not want me to give his information, could I Just say no to the personal contact info on Form 80/1221?
> 
> 7) I already have a positive skills assessment from Chartered Accountant Australia and NZ for the occupation Accountant saying that my overseas qualification from USA is equivalent to an Australian Bachelor and i have all the required competency areas with required english test ( all 8 in pte). Since I am also doing an Australian masters degree in professional accounting specialization , do I have to do another skill assessment for my master qualification. Do not want to spend another $660 ( IPA fast track) and waste precious time.
> 
> 8) For regional points, Completion letter, academic transcripts, bank statements and lease documents are more than enough to claim points ?
> 
> Cheers


anybody here ? these forums are turning out to be a disappointment


----------



## nnk_ec

Hi All,

I completed the medicals for me and my family on 21st Aug 2018 using 'My Health Declaration', and subsequently lodged 189 visa on 22nd Aug 2018 using the respective HAP ids.

However I am having conflicting statuses on the immiaccount pages as shown below.

My Health Declaraion page - Health Assessment tab:
Me : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
Spouse: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
Daughter : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required

Main Visa Application page - Health Assesment tab:
Me : Required examinations not yet determined
Spouse: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
Daughter : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required

Has anyone encountered a similar issue?? If yes, can you guys kindly advise how did you proceed to get this rectified??


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

swatee25 said:


> I got my direct grant today - I guess it depends on your CO. Out of the three relevant companies for claiming experience, I had two RR and one SD (current company). They did not ask me anything. Depends on how well you are able to tell your story with the necessary evidence to back it up.
> Try to get it, but dont sweat it out.
> 
> Wait for the seniors to answer it as well!


Congrats.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Shoryuken said:


> I didn't take any agent's advice /services , i did the application on my own. So It happened more due to my incompetence and not by design.There is no advantage as per me.
> I had lodge visa application and waiting for CO to contact me for medicals,PCC.The seniors and members of this forum advised me that i can do them before CO contact and it will help me quicker or direct grant.
> i took action to get PCC and took some more time to finally get out of dilemma and proceed further for medicals.
> There was this flag issue( you can read about this issue some 30-40 pages back around end July ), which made me realize that flag means outstanding action.
> 
> Do as others as mine was a difficult ride.:confused2:


Congrats !!


----------



## Shoryuken

ykhawaja said:


> anybody here ? these forums are turning out to be a disappointment


It may be taking long as the questionnaire is too long ,Not one person can answer all.Wait a bit .


----------



## Shoryuken

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I completed the medicals for me and my family on 21st Aug 2018 using 'My Health Declaration', and subsequently lodged 189 visa on 22nd Aug 2018 using the respective HAP ids.
> 
> However I am having conflicting statuses on the immiaccount pages as shown below.
> 
> My Health Declaraion page - Health Assessment tab:
> Me : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> Spouse: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> Daughter : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> 
> Main Visa Application page - Health Assesment tab:
> Me : Required examinations not yet determined
> Spouse: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> Daughter : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> 
> Has anyone encountered a similar issue?? If yes, can you guys kindly advise how did you proceed to get this rectified??


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-required-examination-not-yet-determined.html


----------



## jkoshy

Hi 

I have lodged my 189 visa on 29th Mar 2018. I got a CO contact asking for partners PCC from India on 3rd Aug 2018. I had uploaded the PCC on 4th Aug 2018. Could you please let me know how much time it takes as its been 1 month and no further updates


----------



## rahulpop1

jkoshy said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 29th Mar 2018. I got a CO contact asking for partners PCC from India on 3rd Aug 2018. I had uploaded the PCC on 4th Aug 2018. Could you please let me know how much time it takes as its been 1 month and no further updates




No one can guess that buddy. Wait for a couple of more months. If you get lucky, you will get it by that time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> So true mate. It's really frustrating. All of our plans are on hold because of this. Don't know when they will start looking at pending CO contacted cases.
> @GUNBUN with all his mighty logic might have a probable date for us.. Jaago GunBun..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Current processing time 9-14 months is unreasonable. Even if they stick to it, few Jan applicants will have to wait for atleast a month from now (like DIBP states:75% processed in 9 months).

New applications will keep on moving from mid May-18 and soon 1-2 months ago lodged cases will receive grants. This is the reason GSM allocation date is not updated.

In my view, processing time is a myth. It exist only on paper.

Just to raise the TRP rating of Australian Immigration Process, the applications are held and once they would realize that enough new cases are entering the system they would start releasing.

We all had a view that 2000 vs. 600 applications will lead to lower processing time, but DIBP does not want to distribute it as lollypop.


----------



## aswin4PR

swatee25 said:


> Visa granted today... Timelines in my signature.... Congrats to all those who have received theirs....


Congratulations Swatee...


----------



## internationalcanuck

It's anybody's guess.
Several of us are waiting now after responding to CO queries.
It depends on the CO and how busy they are, and how complicated it is to verify the documents you submited in their response.



jkoshy said:


> Hi
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 29th Mar 2018. I got a CO contact asking for partners PCC from India on 3rd Aug 2018. I had uploaded the PCC on 4th Aug 2018. Could you please let me know how much time it takes as its been 1 month and no further updates


----------



## aswin4PR

Shoryuken said:


> Hello Guys!!
> I have also recieved immi grant notification mail sometime back,!!
> A 3 year struggle comes to a partial conclusion as new challenges await.
> (for 2 years i waited and tried for express entry Canada and then tried for 189 via skill select in the beginning of this year)
> 
> Extremely thankful to this forum and members, as i may have potentially avoided CO contact by doing medicals just in time(in Aug) and uploading bank statements.
> 
> As always, i will keep praying and wishing for everyone waiting to get their grants soon.
> GODSPEED(Rab Rakha!!)
> 
> 
> My timelines/storyboard as below:-,
> 
> 15 Jan-
> " Eff off express entry"(as they were/are regulating points by keep invitations controlled), what else is around, Oh 189!!
> 
> 8 Feb-
> RnR Letters ready,PTE preparation and EA career episodes prepared simultaneously,I was under time pressure as My birthday in Aug would have reduced my points by 10
> worked really hard in 'pursuit of happyness' mode as my Office projects, my spouse (she was having medical issues)and parents in india each needed a pie of my attention urgently.,my father was undertaking life saving surgery among all this and Mom decided to do a big religious function to thank god after its success.(Travelled to Delhi twice while writing career episodes in flight)
> 
> 4March-24March
> EA assesment,had no money due to circumstances and requirements in Feb, borrowed money from colleague to do assement
> April-Bonus,$$
> 9 may invite
> 12 may lodge
> June- joined Expat forum and it changed my course for good.
> July-PCC
> Aug 7-14 -health checkup, High BP reported.hypertension level 2(may be due to events from Feb-July)
> for 1 week i was feeling guilty /tense for spoiling it all(for my daughter),
> anyways medicals were cleared.yippie!!
> uploaded bank statements for all employment duration.
> 
> Sep 4 Grant.IED- 13 Aug 2019
> 
> I will be around in this forum, to give back what i have got here.
> 
> PS for superstitious: Some one suggested me to put a peacock feather in my home,i have complied and may be it works.


Congratulations Mate. So your theory of Rayudu getting selected worked... Good to hear the new of your grant.. hope they will play rayudu in the match too.. LOL...


----------



## aswin4PR

Sharma89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did anyone received grant with RNR as statuary declaration only( not on company letterhead)..
> 
> I am really worried what to do if I am unable to get this from my previous companies.. any suggestions what can be done in this case if CO asks for it(as it's being asked frequently now)..
> 
> Please suggest !!
> 
> Job code- 261313


You Can check my earlier Posts on this forum... You will get what you need to do...


----------



## Shoryuken

*Rayudu will play*



aswin4PR said:


> Congratulations Mate. So your theory of Rayudu getting selected worked... Good to hear the new of your grant.. hope they will play rayudu in the match too.. LOL...


Thanks, he will play and pending 189 cases will be cleared too.


----------



## jkoshy

internationalcanuck said:


> It's anybody's guess.
> Several of us are waiting now after responding to CO queries.
> It depends on the CO and how busy they are, and how complicated it is to verify the documents you submited in their response.


Thanks buddy .... Our timelines are almost the same .... Lets see when we will get it ... good luck to you ... god bless


----------



## internationalcanuck

I saw your timeline in your previous message.
You want to put your application timeline in your signature? 



jkoshy said:


> Thanks buddy .... Our timelines are almost the same .... Lets see when we will get it ... good luck to you ... god bless


----------



## vinodsh

ykhawaja said:


> Could someone answer this as I posted this question under another thread but no one got back.
> 
> Under identity documents, it says you need to provide Birth certificate/frc etc. Is it ok if I just upload the Birth Certificate? For the FRC, the applicant name is my mother, but it shows all our family relationships. However since on the website it says only 1 document, BC is more than enough ?
> 
> 2) Under National Identity documents in Form 80, I have Birth Certificate, NIC and social security card. Do you know where is the best option to upload the social security card in immi account.
> 
> 3) I was once refused canadian tourist visa and later got granted. I am mentioning that in form 80. Do you know whether I can upload those documents showing the previous visa rejection and later visa approval.
> 
> 4) Is it true that I do not need to submit any documents such as tax documents. employment letters etc if no points are being claimed for employment. I plan to write all my casual and part time jobs in eoi and form 80/1221 but none of them are related to my occupation.
> 
> 5) Can we update our address online on immi account ?
> 
> 6) Is it essential to fill in a personal contact information. I have a friend but if for some reason, he or she does not want me to give his information, could I Just say no to the personal contact info on Form 80/1221?
> 
> 7) I already have a positive skills assessment from Chartered Accountant Australia and NZ for the occupation Accountant saying that my overseas qualification from USA is equivalent to an Australian Bachelor and i have all the required competency areas with required english test ( all 8 in pte). Since I am also doing an Australian masters degree in professional accounting specialization , do I have to do another skill assessment for my master qualification. Do not want to spend another $660 ( IPA fast track) and waste precious time.
> 
> 8) For regional points, Completion letter, academic transcripts, bank statements and lease documents are more than enough to claim points ?
> 
> Cheers


1) Does your birth certificate have your photo on it. As per my information Identity documents must have a photo on it. Example of identity documents in India are PAN/Aadhar/Passport/Driving License. No idea what FRC is? 

2) I would say under birth/Age eveidence. I lodged before July and i heard the format has changed now so maybe someone who lodged post july can confirm. 

3) I think you can upload and use the other section to upload the same. This might avoid a CO contact. 

4) I have not provided any details for experience, for i am not claiming points. 

5) Yes, we can. I recently updated my address using update details and then update my address. 

6) It is optional not mandatory. If you have details do update, if not, you could leave it. 

7) If you have enough points to receive the invite or already received one, not required, though you must mention it in your Visa file and EOI. 

8) No Idea. 

Above clarification is from my own experince and my presonal views not legal or expert advice. Please act accordingly.


----------



## sammy163

Friends, please let me know the actual requirement of bank statement.

1. I got the approval of my experience - from Apr 2006 to Feb 2017.
2. Do we need consolidated bank statement for above duration
3. Will ICICI send the same by email - as I am away from India.
4. I have a few monthly statements - randomly - will this serve.

please help friends.


----------



## GUNBUN

Dillu85 said:


> Friends, please let me know the actual requirement of bank statement.
> 
> 1. I got the approval of my experience - from Apr 2006 to Feb 2017.
> 2. Do we need consolidated bank statement for above duration
> 3. Will ICICI send the same by email - as I am away from India.
> 4. I have a few monthly statements - randomly - will this serve.
> 
> please help friends.


ICICI bank provides very old statements through your netbanking login itself. I downloaded all combined 7-8 years from there. Check it out.


----------



## Shoryuken

Dillu85 said:


> Friends, please let me know the actual requirement of bank statement.
> 
> 1. I got the approval of my experience - from Apr 2006 to Feb 2017.
> 2. Do we need consolidated bank statement for above duration
> 3. Will ICICI send the same by email - as I am away from India.
> 4. I have a few monthly statements - randomly - will this serve.
> 
> please help friends.


1. I got the approval of my experience - from Apr 2006 to Feb 2017.
2. Do we need consolidated bank statement for above duration
I upload 4 statements for each year of experiance ,Mar,Jun,Sep,Dec +latest statement, so total 25.

3. Will ICICI send the same by email - as I am away from India.
Internet banking can give you last 7 year statements.

4. I have a few monthly statements - randomly - will this serve.

depends upon CO,


----------



## ykhawaja

vinodsh said:


> 1) Does your birth certificate have your photo on it. As per my information Identity documents must have a photo on it. Example of identity documents in India are PAN/Aadhar/Passport/Driving License. No idea what FRC is?
> 
> 2) I would say under birth/Age eveidence. I lodged before July and i heard the format has changed now so maybe someone who lodged post july can confirm.
> 
> 3) I think you can upload and use the other section to upload the same. This might avoid a CO contact.
> 
> 4) I have not provided any details for experience, for i am not claiming points.
> 
> 5) Yes, we can. I recently updated my address using update details and then update my address.
> 
> 6) It is optional not mandatory. If you have details do update, if not, you could leave it.
> 
> 7) If you have enough points to receive the invite or already received one, not required, though you must mention it in your Visa file and EOI.
> 
> 8) No Idea.
> 
> Above clarification is from my own experince and my presonal views not legal or expert advice. Please act accordingly.



Thank you. NO birth certificate does not have photo, but I have an identity card and DL taht does


----------



## sammy163

GUNBUN said:


> ICICI bank provides very old statements through your netbanking login itself. I downloaded all combined 7-8 years from there. Check it out.


Many thanks. 

also, pls advise whether we need to share all bank statements we have or only salary deposit related bank statements.


----------



## GUNBUN

Dillu85 said:


> Many thanks.
> 
> also, pls advise whether we need to share all bank statements we have or only salary deposit related bank statements.


submit only the salary deposit one's for all employments you claimed points


----------



## sammy163

GUNBUN said:


> submit only the salary deposit one's for all employments you claimed points


I logged into ICICI online, it gave me the option to download from 2010 onwards only.


----------



## csdhan

Guys, SBI is making me to run from post to post to get my statement before September, 2015. It shows no transactions in their system although it was my salary and only account used with hundreds of transactions before this period.

Is there any other way to get these statements?? Their online site generates only past three years' statement !!


----------



## Sakshikalra

swatee25 said:


> Visa granted today... Timelines in my signature.... Congrats to all those who have received theirs....


Congrats but cant see ur timeline


----------



## Sakshikalra

Congrats Shoryuken


----------



## nnk_ec

Shoryuken said:


> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-required-examination-not-yet-determined.html


Thank you so much Shoryuken. I have raised this query with ImmiAccount Technical Support using the following link. Hope they will respond!! https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/immi/immiaccount-technical-support-form


----------



## NB

GUNBUN said:


> submit only the salary deposit one's for all employments you claimed points


Did you get the grant or not as yet GunBun ?

Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

newbienz said:


> Did you get the grant or not as yet GunBun ?
> 
> Cheers


8 months done still waiting gabbar.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

Hello guys.
I have an urgent query. Please try to resolve. 
I have to lodge 189 application by 10th Oct 2018. I have applied for PCC but its taking time to process. As per the new rules,the secondary applicant must be having an English exam given in last 12 months for functional english. I am the secondary one and had given exam on 30 sept 2017. 
I am planning to give another exam on 29th sept 2018(only date i can get). The result will be declare on 12th oct 2018. Is it ok to upload the result for finctional english after lodging the application? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

navyananda said:


> Hi,
> 263312 here and I'm also waiting from 18 feb with 75 points. CO contact was also on 12 july asking for colured copy of passport, that I had already uploaded at the time of submission of application.


Hi, Can you please let me know how to apply for PCC in Germany? I lived exactly 12 months in my last 10 years so i believe i need to have the PCC from Germany right ? Appreciate if you can let me know the process to get the same and how long it took for you.


----------



## RockyRaj

kapkap07 said:


> I am in the same boat @Richamonk @GUNBUN. I have been waiting from Feb 15th with 75 points for 263311.
> 
> The CO contacted me on 12th Jul asking for PCC from Germany. But I lived there only for about 8 months so I did not furnish firstly. Sent her this explanation, but still have't got any reply. Meanwhile, I have applied for the PCC anyway.
> 
> It is really frustrating waiting and all the uncertainties around this process.
> 
> Hopefully, we will get grants soon!!:fingerscrossed: & toes crossed!!


I believe i wrongly replied to an another person in the thread. Can you advise the process you followed for getting PCC Germany ?


----------



## csdhan

amitkb said:


> Hello guys.
> I have an urgent query. Please try to resolve.
> I have to lodge 189 application by 10th Oct 2018. I have applied for PCC but its taking time to process. As per the new rules,the secondary applicant must be having an English exam given in last 12 months for functional english. I am the secondary one and had given exam on 30 sept 2017.
> I am planning to give another exam on 29th sept 2018(only date i can get). The result will be declare on 12th oct 2018. Is it ok to upload the result for finctional english after lodging the application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't you just submit a letter from your college that your medium of teaching is English?


----------



## pankajk83

*Sbi*



csdhan said:


> Guys, SBI is making me to run from post to post to get my statement before September, 2015. It shows no transactions in their system although it was my salary and only account used with hundreds of transactions before this period.
> 
> Is there any other way to get these statements?? Their online site generates only past three years' statement !!


Same thing happened to me. The earlier statements go into some archive repository. The SBI staff can still try a little harder and give you the statements but they won't. 

I escalated to the managing director of the bank. Just do that. You will find his email id on their website. They started calling me the next day to come and collect the statements.


----------



## csdhan

pankajk83 said:


> Same thing happened to me. The earlier statements go into some archive repository. The SBI staff can still try a little harder and give you the statements but they won't.
> 
> I escalated to the managing director of the bank. Just do that. You will find his email id on their website. They started calling me the next day to come and collect the statements.


They did their best but I think they also don't know how to retrieve them! Such a poor service from the largest bank in India.


----------



## jchan

Hello guys, 

I have resigned my job and i'm not working at the moment due to family issue.

Is there any chance CO reject my 189 application due to unemployment? I'm so worried.

I have claimed 10 points for 5 years working experience. And my experiences are more than 5 years.

Thanks for your advice.

My timeline as below:
Visa lodgement: 15 Feb 2018
Co contacted: 10 July 2018 for spouse's degree transript.
Replied CO: 19 July 2018
Grant: waiting


----------



## jchan

Congratulations and al the best to you in Australia



Shoryuken said:


> Hello Guys!!
> I have also recieved immi grant notification mail sometime back,!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 3 year struggle comes to a partial conclusion as new challenges await.
> (for 2 years i waited and tried for express entry Canada and then tried for 189 via skill select in the beginning of this year)
> 
> Extremely thankful to this forum and members, as i may have potentially avoided CO contact by doing medicals just in time(in Aug) and uploading bank statements.
> 
> As always, i will keep praying and wishing for everyone waiting to get their grants soon.
> GODSPEED(Rab Rakha!!)
> 
> 
> My timelines/storyboard as below:-,
> 
> 15 Jan-
> " Eff off express entry"(as they were/are regulating points by keep invitations controlled), what else is around, Oh 189!!
> 
> 8 Feb-
> RnR Letters ready,PTE preparation and EA career episodes prepared simultaneously,I was under time pressure as My birthday in Aug would have reduced my points by 10
> worked really hard in 'pursuit of happyness' mode as my Office projects, my spouse (she was having medical issues)and parents in india each needed a pie of my attention urgently.,my father was undertaking life saving surgery among all this and Mom decided to do a big religious function to thank god after its success.(Travelled to Delhi twice while writing career episodes in flight)
> 
> 4March-24March
> EA assesment,had no money due to circumstances and requirements in Feb, borrowed money from colleague to do assement
> April-Bonus,$$
> 9 may invite
> 12 may lodge
> June- joined Expat forum and it changed my course for good.
> July-PCC
> Aug 7-14 -health checkup, High BP reported.hypertension level 2(may be due to events from Feb-July)
> for 1 week i was feeling guilty /tense for spoiling it all(for my daughter),
> anyways medicals were cleared.yippie!!
> uploaded bank statements for all employment duration.
> 
> Sep 4 Grant.IED- 13 Aug 2019
> 
> I will be around in this forum, to give back what i have got here.
> 
> PS for superstitious: Some one suggested me to put a peacock feather in my home,i have complied and may be it works.


----------



## Ranatr

jchan said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have resigned my job and i'm not working at the moment due to family issue.
> 
> Is there any chance CO reject my 189 application due to unemployment? I'm so worried.
> 
> I have claimed 10 points for 5 years working experience. And my experiences are more than 5 years.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> My timeline as below:
> Visa lodgement: 15 Feb 2018
> Co contacted: 10 July 2018 for spouse's degree transript.
> Replied CO: 19 July 2018
> Grant: waiting


Hi. 
Nothing to worry, the points claimed are for the past experience. 

Just form no. 1022 (change of circumstances) and update your profile. 

We applied about the same time as your, CO contacted as the same time of yours. 

Cheers!


----------



## deepak.pothiyil

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I completed the medicals for me and my family on 21st Aug 2018 using 'My Health Declaration', and subsequently lodged 189 visa on 22nd Aug 2018 using the respective HAP ids.
> 
> However I am having conflicting statuses on the immiaccount pages as shown below.
> 
> My Health Declaraion page - Health Assessment tab:
> Me : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> Spouse: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> Daughter : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> 
> Main Visa Application page - Health Assesment tab:
> Me : Required examinations not yet determined
> Spouse: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> Daughter : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> 
> Has anyone encountered a similar issue?? If yes, can you guys kindly advise how did you proceed to get this rectified??



I had faced the same issue after lodgement. CO contacted me on 22nd Aug requesting more details on my previous visa refusals. The ImmiAccount status then changed to 'initial assessment' and my medical status to Organize medicals  . But the CO didn't ask anything about my medicals. Hopefully they don't come back again to clarify this. I provided whatever they asked for, and pressed the IP button. The ImmiAccount status moved to further assessment, but the medical page still remains open, with a 'Actions To-Do' yellow flag. Hope that its some technical fault which the CO will understand when they check the application in detail.

Please post here if you get a response from the support team.


----------



## jchan

I feel so much better now, thank you 🙏 



Ranatr said:


> jchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have resigned my job and i'm not working at the moment due to family issue.
> 
> Is there any chance CO reject my 189 application due to unemployment? I'm so worried.
> 
> I have claimed 10 points for 5 years working experience. And my experiences are more than 5 years.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> My timeline as below:
> Visa lodgement: 15 Feb 2018
> Co contacted: 10 July 2018 for spouse's degree transript.
> Replied CO: 19 July 2018
> Grant: waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> Nothing to worry, the points claimed are for the past experience.
> 
> Just form no. 1022 (change of circumstances) and update your profile.
> 
> We applied about the same time as your, CO contacted as the same time of yours.
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...


----------



## amitkb

csdhan said:


> Can't you just submit a letter from your college that your medium of teaching is English?




I can but that is also a long procedure. I can try for that too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

Can anyone tell me the photograph requirements for DHA. I know that its not in the official document list but CO has asked some of the applicants. I looked at some places but got mixed information regarding glasses or without glasses and name printed in front or back of the photograph. 
Please respond if anyone has uploaded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

swatee25 said:


> Visa granted today... Timelines in my signature.... Congrats to all those who have received theirs....



Congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Shoryuken said:


> Hello Guys!!
> I have also recieved immi grant notification mail sometime back,!!
> A 3 year struggle comes to a partial conclusion as new challenges await.
> (for 2 years i waited and tried for express entry Canada and then tried for 189 via skill select in the beginning of this year)
> 
> Extremely thankful to this forum and members, as i may have potentially avoided CO contact by doing medicals just in time(in Aug) and uploading bank statements.
> 
> As always, i will keep praying and wishing for everyone waiting to get their grants soon.
> GODSPEED(Rab Rakha!!)
> 
> 
> My timelines/storyboard as below:-,
> 
> 15 Jan-
> " Eff off express entry"(as they were/are regulating points by keep invitations controlled), what else is around, Oh 189!!
> 
> 8 Feb-
> RnR Letters ready,PTE preparation and EA career episodes prepared simultaneously,I was under time pressure as My birthday in Aug would have reduced my points by 10
> worked really hard in 'pursuit of happyness' mode as my Office projects, my spouse (she was having medical issues)and parents in india each needed a pie of my attention urgently.,my father was undertaking life saving surgery among all this and Mom decided to do a big religious function to thank god after its success.(Travelled to Delhi twice while writing career episodes in flight)
> 
> 4March-24March
> EA assesment,had no money due to circumstances and requirements in Feb, borrowed money from colleague to do assement
> April-Bonus,$$
> 9 may invite
> 12 may lodge
> June- joined Expat forum and it changed my course for good.
> July-PCC
> Aug 7-14 -health checkup, High BP reported.hypertension level 2(may be due to events from Feb-July)
> for 1 week i was feeling guilty /tense for spoiling it all(for my daughter),
> anyways medicals were cleared.yippie!!
> uploaded bank statements for all employment duration.
> 
> Sep 4 Grant.IED- 13 Aug 2019
> 
> I will be around in this forum, to give back what i have got here.
> 
> PS for superstitious: Some one suggested me to put a peacock feather in my home,i have complied and may be it works.



tough journey...congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Hi,

One query regarding medicals. When we are done with Medicals, will we get to know the results of medical tests or it is informed only to DHA?

If we can check the medical test results, how to access them?


----------



## yudidude

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I completed the medicals for me and my family on 21st Aug 2018 using 'My Health Declaration', and subsequently lodged 189 visa on 22nd Aug 2018 using the respective HAP ids.
> 
> However I am having conflicting statuses on the immiaccount pages as shown below.
> 
> My Health Declaraion page - Health Assessment tab:
> Me : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> Spouse: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> Daughter : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> 
> Main Visa Application page - Health Assesment tab:
> Me : Required examinations not yet determined
> Spouse: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> Daughter : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
> 
> Has anyone encountered a similar issue?? If yes, can you guys kindly advise how did you proceed to get this rectified??


I am facing exactly the same issue apart from the fact that I am a 190 applicant. I first saw it on 30th July and haven't received a grant yet. My lodgement is 29th March. Do you also see an arrange health examinations link on the home page of your application?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> Good to hear the news Shoryuken and @swatee25
> 
> Neither peacock feather nor Astroscience can help anyone. It is "As you sow, so shall you reap".


@shoryuken, swatee...other Sep grant guys...when are you planning to enter AU?

As it is approaching year end, what would be more suitable time...Jan-19 or earlier?

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25

GUNBUN said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear the news Shoryuken and @swatee25
> 
> Neither peacock feather nor Astroscience can help anyone. It is "As you sow, so shall you reap".
> 
> 
> 
> @shoryuken, swatee...other Sep grant guys...when are you planning to enter AU?
> 
> As it is approaching year end, what would be more suitable time...Jan-19 or earlier?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Notice period and all considering, I will enter by 15 Jan


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> @shoryuken, swatee...other Sep grant guys...when are you planning to enter AU?
> 
> As it is approaching year end, what would be more suitable time...Jan-19 or earlier?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


GunBun,I haven't decided yet when to go, but i wont go in 2018.
have lot of things to wind up and plan in SG as well as back home in Delhi .:juggle:
I have a pet too to add to complexity
Right now i am reading that mail and PDF again and again periodically to sink it in my belief processing system


----------



## andyrent

shekar.ym said:


> tough journey...congrats and good luck


congrats


----------



## pkk0574

Shoryuken said:


> Hello Guys!!
> 
> I have also recieved immi grant notification mail sometime back,!!
> 
> A 3 year struggle comes to a partial conclusion as new challenges await.
> 
> (for 2 years i waited and tried for express entry Canada and then tried for 189 via skill select in the beginning of this year)
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely thankful to this forum and members, as i may have potentially avoided CO contact by doing medicals just in time(in Aug) and uploading bank statements.
> 
> 
> 
> As always, i will keep praying and wishing for everyone waiting to get their grants soon.
> 
> GODSPEED(Rab Rakha!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines/storyboard as below:-,
> 
> 
> 
> 15 Jan-
> 
> " Eff off express entry"(as they were/are regulating points by keep invitations controlled), what else is around, Oh 189!!
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Feb-
> 
> RnR Letters ready,PTE preparation and EA career episodes prepared simultaneously,I was under time pressure as My birthday in Aug would have reduced my points by 10
> 
> worked really hard in 'pursuit of happyness' mode as my Office projects, my spouse (she was having medical issues)and parents in india each needed a pie of my attention urgently.,my father was undertaking life saving surgery among all this and Mom decided to do a big religious function to thank god after its success.(Travelled to Delhi twice while writing career episodes in flight)
> 
> 
> 
> 4March-24March
> 
> EA assesment,had no money due to circumstances and requirements in Feb, borrowed money from colleague to do assement
> 
> April-Bonus,$$
> 
> 9 may invite
> 
> 12 may lodge
> 
> June- joined Expat forum and it changed my course for good.
> 
> July-PCC
> 
> Aug 7-14 -health checkup, High BP reported.hypertension level 2(may be due to events from Feb-July)
> 
> for 1 week i was feeling guilty /tense for spoiling it all(for my daughter),
> 
> anyways medicals were cleared.yippie!!
> 
> uploaded bank statements for all employment duration.
> 
> 
> 
> Sep 4 Grant.IED- 13 Aug 2019
> 
> 
> 
> I will be around in this forum, to give back what i have got here.
> 
> 
> 
> PS for superstitious: Some one suggested me to put a peacock feather in my home,i have complied and may be it works.




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

swatee25 said:


> Visa granted today... Timelines in my signature.... Congrats to all those who have received theirs....




Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshhundal

ykhawaja said:


> Could someone answer this as I posted this question under another thread but no one got back.
> 
> Under identity documents, it says you need to provide Birth certificate/frc etc. Is it ok if I just upload the Birth Certificate? For the FRC, the applicant name is my mother, but it shows all our family relationships. However since on the website it says only 1 document, BC is more than enough ?
> 
> 2) Under National Identity documents in Form 80, I have Birth Certificate, NIC and social security card. Do you know where is the best option to upload the social security card in immi account.
> 
> 3) I was once refused canadian tourist visa and later got granted. I am mentioning that in form 80. Do you know whether I can upload those documents showing the previous visa rejection and later visa approval.
> 
> 4) Is it true that I do not need to submit any documents such as tax documents. employment letters etc if no points are being claimed for employment. I plan to write all my casual and part time jobs in eoi and form 80/1221 but none of them are related to my occupation.
> 
> 5) Can we update our address online on immi account ?
> 
> 6) Is it essential to fill in a personal contact information. I have a friend but if for some reason, he or she does not want me to give his information, could I Just say no to the personal contact info on Form 80/1221?
> 
> 7) I already have a positive skills assessment from Chartered Accountant Australia and NZ for the occupation Accountant saying that my overseas qualification from USA is equivalent to an Australian Bachelor and i have all the required competency areas with required english test ( all 8 in pte). Since I am also doing an Australian masters degree in professional accounting specialization , do I have to do another skill assessment for my master qualification. Do not want to spend another $660 ( IPA fast track) and waste precious time.
> 
> 8) For regional points, Completion letter, academic transcripts, bank statements and lease documents are more than enough to claim points ?
> 
> Cheers


ill answer the ones i know 
8) docs you mentioned are enough.
7)you will need second skills assessment to claim Australia study points and i would say if you are going for general accountant 221111 you would need at least so experience in Australia or overseas in the field, or go for both naati and professional year as at the moment 85 points is the requirement.
6) if the other person is not comfortable with giving his information than i would say find another acquaintance or don't mention as not everybody has relatives or knows in aus
5)
there is an option for change of circumstances which you can you.
4) only need employment records if you are claiming points in employment categories.
3) there is others section for miscellaneous docs but i would say give full detail of the incident in form 80 as there is designated space for this type of incidents.
not sure for the rest of the questions.
and just an advice from a fellow accountant who has been stuck in this aus pr web for more than 3 years try to raise as many points as humanly possible through spouse, experience, ccl and py as its damm tough to crack this nut at the moment and hire agent to guide as its always changing 
best of luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nnk_ec

deepak.pothiyil said:


> I had faced the same issue after lodgement. CO contacted me on 22nd Aug requesting more details on my previous visa refusals. The ImmiAccount status then changed to 'initial assessment' and my medical status to Organize medicals  . But the CO didn't ask anything about my medicals. Hopefully they don't come back again to clarify this. I provided whatever they asked for, and pressed the IP button. The ImmiAccount status moved to further assessment, but the medical page still remains open, with a 'Actions To-Do' yellow flag. Hope that its some technical fault which the CO will understand when they check the application in detail.
> 
> Please post here if you get a response from the support team.


Sure buddy. I will keep you posted if I hear anything from ImmiAccount technical support team.


----------



## Shoryuken

shekar.ym said:


> Hi,
> 
> One query regarding medicals. When we are done with Medicals, will we get to know the results of medical tests or it is informed only to DHA?
> 
> If we can check the medical test results, how to access them?



You will know the test results, few things i was told On the spot , BP was obvious
the blood tests report was posted to me by clinic.Xray was not shared.

But the report that they upload on Immi is not shared, may be they can verbally tell u that its Grade A case or all OK or in the case of some results not meeting parameters they will inform you.
You can search the guidelines thats given to them (panel clinics) by immi dept, its public.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Shoryuken said:


> You will know the test results, few things i was told On the spot , BP was obvious
> the blood tests report was posted to me by clinic.Xray was not shared.
> 
> But the report that they upload on Immi is not shared, may be they can verbally tell u that its Grade A case or all OK or in the case of some results not meeting parameters they will inform you.
> You can search the guidelines thats given to them (panel clinics) by immi dept, its public.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you...do you those guidelines handy?


----------



## rahulpop1

Ha ha.. I can imagine the happiness one can get after going through that email.
Hopefully I will get that feeling soon. 🤞🏼


Shoryuken said:


> GunBun,I haven't decided yet when to go, but i wont go in 2018.
> have lot of things to wind up and plan in SG as well as back home in Delhi .:juggle:
> I have a pet too to add to complexity
> Right now i am reading that mail and PDF again and again periodically to sink it in my belief processing system


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

*New theory*

Hello Guys

Passing each day in September, waiting for grants...it is like punishment.

So here is my latest theory and with this we can fool ourselves for next 2 weeks.

Just like Sep 2017, I was expecting batch processing to begin on 3rd Sep Monday but it didn't happened, why ?

In 2017, the no. of applications and backlog was huge...so they sent 650 grants over entire September month.

In 2018, backlog must be roughly 1/3 (2000 vs. 600 invites)...which means in 2018 batch would roughly consist of 200-225 grants only and its delivery would not require entire September month, probably 2 weeks would be sufficient...may be last 2 weeks of September.

May-18 is running month.

*From Jan-18 to Apr-18: * (immi stats. active base)

Total reported - 363
Granted - 174 (48%)
CO contact - 100 (28%)
Lodged - 89 (25%)

i.e. 100+89=189 (52%) are still non granted.

So even if DIBP starts batch from 17th Sep week, they would have roughly 200 grants to deliver from Q3.2017 to Apr-18.

May be by 15th Sep, they could reach upto 31st May cases.

hahaha.....if this doesn't happen, you guys can call me 'saleem feku'


----------



## sweetgirl

b21.himanshu said:


> Hi Guys, I am big believer of Law of Attraction!.. I know the pain of all those who are waiting since Jan and all the CO contact case. . I wanna try the law of attraction in this case.. So would any of you wanna be part of it... Lets catch next weekend and meet for our Visa grant party! I am based out of Gurgaon, Just looking for your thoughts ! @Gunbun and Others.


We can meet. I have applied in July. Awaiting invite. Would love to meet and share experiences. Based out of Gurgaon too. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks

GUNBUN said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Passing each day in September, waiting for grants...it is like punishment.
> 
> So here is my latest theory and with this we can fool ourselves for next 2 weeks.
> 
> Just like Sep 2017, I was expecting batch processing to begin on 3rd Sep Monday but it didn't happened, why ?
> 
> In 2017, the no. of applications and backlog was huge...so they sent 650 grants over entire September month.
> 
> In 2018, backlog must be roughly 1/3 (2000 vs. 600 invites)...which means in 2018 batch would roughly consist of 200-225 grants only and its delivery would not require entire September month, probably 2 weeks would be sufficient...may be last 2 weeks of September.
> 
> May-18 is running month.
> 
> *From Jan-18 to Apr-18: * (immi stats. active base)
> 
> Total reported - 363
> Granted - 174 (48%)
> CO contact - 100 (28%)
> Lodged - 89 (25%)
> 
> i.e. 100+89=189 (52%) are still non granted.
> 
> So even if DIBP starts batch from 17th Sep week, they would have roughly 200 grants to deliver from Q3.2017 to Apr-18.
> 
> May be by 15th Sep, they could reach upto 31st May cases.
> 
> hahaha.....if this doesn't happen, you guys can call me 'saleem feku'


I completely buy your analogy.


----------



## randeep19492

jerryniks said:


> I completely buy your analogy.




GunBun, hate to disagree but there’s a flaw in your assumption. You’re assuming that case officers work only on 189 and 190 visa types. 
They work on all. Student, tourist, family, partner, regional, skilled migration and all the rest. A case officer would not spend 8 months staring at your file. It takes 3 hours to conduct internal and external checks on a file of 2 members. They’re simply occupied with other visa types which are approaching their deadline. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## Shoryuken

shekar.ym said:


> thank you...do you those guidelines handy?



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Panelphysicians/Documents/panel-member-instructions.pdf



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> Ha ha.. I can imagine the happiness one can get after going through that email.
> Hopefully I will get that feeling soon. 🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Very soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Shoryuken said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Panelphysicians/Documents/panel-member-instructions.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Passing each day in September, waiting for grants...it is like punishment.
> 
> So here is my latest theory and with this we can fool ourselves for next 2 weeks.
> 
> Just like Sep 2017, I was expecting batch processing to begin on 3rd Sep Monday but it didn't happened, why ?
> 
> In 2017, the no. of applications and backlog was huge...so they sent 650 grants over entire September month.
> 
> In 2018, backlog must be roughly 1/3 (2000 vs. 600 invites)...which means in 2018 batch would roughly consist of 200-225 grants only and its delivery would not require entire September month, probably 2 weeks would be sufficient...may be last 2 weeks of September.
> 
> May-18 is running month.
> 
> *From Jan-18 to Apr-18: * (immi stats. active base)
> 
> Total reported - 363
> Granted - 174 (48%)
> CO contact - 100 (28%)
> Lodged - 89 (25%)
> 
> i.e. 100+89=189 (52%) are still non granted.
> 
> So even if DIBP starts batch from 17th Sep week, they would have roughly 200 grants to deliver from Q3.2017 to Apr-18.
> 
> May be by 15th Sep, they could reach upto 31st May cases.
> 
> hahaha.....if this doesn't happen, you guys can call me 'saleem feku'




I can buy whatever you sell.. 
Last line reminds me of The Angrez movie. Best way to spend some time without overthinking about the grant or refreshing immitracker.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

BTW someone who got CO contact on 13th Aug has got the grant on 31st Aug.. He just updated immitracker. July CO contacted cases are somehow ignored.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

I have done my medicals before lodgement through my health declarations which says "Health clearance provided – no action required'.
question 1-Does it mean nothing adverse found ??
question 2-How can I link this medical to my visa application??
Thanks


----------



## rahulpop1

handyjohn said:


> I have done my medicals before lodgement through my health declarations which says "Health clearance provided – no action required'.
> question 1-Does it mean nothing adverse found ??
> question 2-How can I link this medical to my visa application??
> Thanks




1) You are right. Everything is clear. No actions required.
2) You must have entered the HAP-ID of this medical test in you Visa application. That should be enough. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bruno1

Happy to share that I finally received my grant.

Timeline:

Onshore applicant.
EOI Invite: 20/12/2017
189 Lodgement: 20/12/2017
Medicals done: 23/12/2017
Immi assessment commence email: 25/05/2018
Grant: 05/09/2018

No CO contacts or anything. Just a long wait since applying and receiving the assessment commence email.


----------



## visa aus

Congratulations !!!!

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> BTW someone who got CO contact on 13th Aug has got the grant on 31st Aug.. He just updated immitracker. July CO contacted cases are somehow ignored..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Some COs share behavioural attributes with Rinkiya’s papa.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Haha.. At first I had to google it out. 



Shoryuken said:


> Some COs share behavioural attributes with Rinkiya’s papa.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Congratulations.. 


bruno1 said:


> Happy to share that I finally received my grant.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Onshore applicant.
> EOI Invite: 20/12/2017
> 189 Lodgement: 20/12/2017
> Medicals done: 23/12/2017
> Immi assessment commence email: 25/05/2018
> Grant: 05/09/2018
> 
> No CO contacts or anything. Just a long wait since applying and receiving the assessment commence email.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sakshikalra

bruno1 said:


> Happy to share that I finally received my grant.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Onshore applicant.
> EOI Invite: 20/12/2017
> 189 Lodgement: 20/12/2017
> Medicals done: 23/12/2017
> Immi assessment commence email: 25/05/2018
> Grant: 05/09/2018
> 
> No CO contacts or anything. Just a long wait since applying and receiving the assessment commence email.


Congrats


----------



## SG

bruno1 said:


> Happy to share that I finally received my grant.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Onshore applicant.
> EOI Invite: 20/12/2017
> 189 Lodgement: 20/12/2017
> Medicals done: 23/12/2017
> Immi assessment commence email: 25/05/2018
> Grant: 05/09/2018
> 
> No CO contacts or anything. Just a long wait since applying and receiving the assessment commence email.


Congratulations bruno1 :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Cairns123

Fyi


----------



## darivap

bruno1 said:


> Happy to share that I finally received my grant.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Onshore applicant.
> EOI Invite: 20/12/2017
> 189 Lodgement: 20/12/2017
> Medicals done: 23/12/2017
> Immi assessment commence email: 25/05/2018
> Grant: 05/09/2018
> 
> No CO contacts or anything. Just a long wait since applying and receiving the assessment commence email.


Congrats!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

bruno1 said:


> Happy to share that I finally received my grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Onshore applicant.
> 
> EOI Invite: 20/12/2017
> 
> 189 Lodgement: 20/12/2017
> 
> Medicals done: 23/12/2017
> 
> Immi assessment commence email: 25/05/2018
> 
> Grant: 05/09/2018
> 
> 
> 
> No CO contacts or anything. Just a long wait since applying and receiving the assessment commence email.




Congratulations and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemanth87

yudidude said:


> I am facing exactly the same issue apart from the fact that I am a 190 applicant. I first saw it on 30th July and haven't received a grant yet. My lodgement is 29th March. Do you also see an arrange health examinations link on the home page of your application?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Just curious to know, where is this "My Health Declaraion page" in IMMI. I can only see Main Visa Application page.


----------



## andreyx108b

bruno1 said:


> Happy to share that I finally received my grant.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Onshore applicant.
> EOI Invite: 20/12/2017
> 189 Lodgement: 20/12/2017
> Medicals done: 23/12/2017
> Immi assessment commence email: 25/05/2018
> Grant: 05/09/2018
> 
> No CO contacts or anything. Just a long wait since applying and receiving the assessment commence email.


Congratulations!


----------



## ChandanaSai

bruno1 said:


> Happy to share that I finally received my grant.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Onshore applicant.
> EOI Invite: 20/12/2017
> 189 Lodgement: 20/12/2017
> Medicals done: 23/12/2017
> Immi assessment commence email: 25/05/2018
> Grant: 05/09/2018
> 
> No CO contacts or anything. Just a long wait since applying and receiving the assessment commence email.


Congratulations


----------



## GUNBUN

bruno1 said:


> Happy to share that I finally received my grant.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Onshore applicant.
> EOI Invite: 20/12/2017
> 189 Lodgement: 20/12/2017
> Medicals done: 23/12/2017
> Immi assessment commence email: 25/05/2018
> Grant: 05/09/2018
> 
> No CO contacts or anything. Just a long wait since applying and receiving the assessment commence email.


Hi Bruno...congratulations and thanks for update.

My case is similar to yours.
Lodged: 04-Jan-18
Immi assessment mail: 27-Jun-18

No CO contact, 8 months waiting.

May I request you to tell your CO name over PM, both - Immi assessment mail CO and the final granting CO.

Thanks in advance, waiting for your PM


----------



## mmmukul

Many congratulations man.


----------



## bruno1

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Bruno...congratulations and thanks for update.
> 
> My case is similar to yours.
> Lodged: 04-Jan-18
> Immi assessment mail: 27-Jun-18
> 
> No CO contact, 8 months waiting.
> 
> May I request you to tell your CO name over PM, both - Immi assessment mail CO and the final granting CO.
> 
> Thanks in advance, waiting for your PM


PMed you


----------



## JHubble

bruno1 said:


> Happy to share that I finally received my grant.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Onshore applicant.
> EOI Invite: 20/12/2017
> 189 Lodgement: 20/12/2017
> Medicals done: 23/12/2017
> Immi assessment commence email: 25/05/2018
> Grant: 05/09/2018
> 
> No CO contacts or anything. Just a long wait since applying and receiving the assessment commence email.


Congrats and thank you for the update.
I could imagine how you would have felt, until yesterday. 
Anyway your update gives me some ray of hope.
Its time for you to celebrate now.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

randeep19492 said:


> GunBun, hate to disagree but there’s a flaw in your assumption. You’re assuming that case officers work only on 189 and 190 visa types.
> They work on all. Student, tourist, family, partner, regional, skilled migration and all the rest. A case officer would not spend 8 months staring at your file. It takes 3 hours to conduct internal and external checks on a file of 2 members. They’re simply occupied with other visa types which are approaching their deadline.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Responded on 24/07
> Final grant awaited...


DIBP must be interested in clearing up backlog by September end (i.e. by 1st quarter of current program year).

Needless to mention : 189 invites released during past 6 months, Jan-18 to Jun-18 (600*6=3600) is equivalent to Jul-18+Aug-18 (1000+2500=3500)...so huge no. of new applications must be entering system soon. Also going forward, Iscah predicted 2000 invites per month...that would make 1000+2500+2000=5500 applications for first quarter....that's too much.

Let's see how much of backlog they want to have in system.


----------



## Ranatr

Good Analysis GUNBUN. 

On How much backlog DIBP can keep! 



GUNBUN said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GunBun, hate to disagree but there’s a flaw in your assumption. You’re assuming that case officers work only on 189 and 190 visa types.
> They work on all. Student, tourist, family, partner, regional, skilled migration and all the rest. A case officer would not spend 8 months staring at your file. It takes 3 hours to conduct internal and external checks on a file of 2 members. They’re simply occupied with other visa types which are approaching their deadline.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Responded on 24/07
> Final grant awaited...
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP must be interested in clearing up backlog by September end (i.e. by 1st quarter of current program year).
> 
> Needless to mention : 189 invites released during past 6 months, Jan-18 to Jun-18 (600*6=3600) is equivalent to Jul-18+Aug-18 (1000+2500=3500)...so huge no. of new applications must be entering system soon. Also going forward, Iscah predicted 2000 invites per month...that would make 1000+2500+2000=5500 applications for first quarter....that's too much.
> 
> Let's see how much of backlog they want to have in system.
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

Ranatr said:


> Good Analysis GUNBUN.
> 
> On How much backlog DIBP can keep!



No one can guess actual quantity of backlog in system.

For each month, Jan-18 to Apr-18, many guys are in lodged state waiting from 5-8 months.

Historically, I have rarely seen someone getting their first CO contact after 7-8 months of wait, therefore....all those Jan/Feb lodged guys can safely assume that there won't be any CO contact now.


----------



## Ranatr

No further CO contact - does it apply on both, conctacted once & none? 

Am a Feb 9 lodged case, once CO contacted on July 7 for mere PTE score which was submitted already. 

261313



GUNBUN said:


> Ranatr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Analysis GUNBUN.
> 
> On How much backlog DIBP can keep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can guess actual quantity of backlog in system.
> 
> For each month, Jan-18 to Apr-18, many guys are in lodged state waiting from 5-8 months.
> 
> Historically, I have rarely seen someone getting their first CO contact after 7-8 months of wait, therefore....all those Jan/Feb lodged guys can safely assume that there won't be any CO contact now.
Click to expand...


----------



## GUNBUN

Ranatr said:


> No further CO contact - does it apply on both, conctacted once & none?
> 
> Am a Feb 9 lodged case, once CO contacted on July 7 for mere PTE score which was submitted already.
> 
> 261313


That applies only to lodged and immi assessment commence like me.

Even I may get first CO contact in worst case if my CO hasn't opened my file yet. 



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec

yudidude said:


> I am facing exactly the same issue apart from the fact that I am a 190 applicant. I first saw it on 30th July and haven't received a grant yet. My lodgement is 29th March. Do you also see an arrange health examinations link on the home page of your application?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


No, I do not see any such link on my home page.


----------



## krishj

guys, i already gave my biometrics two days back. and before that it showed that i had to give biometrics under action required. and then after i gave biometrics it was disappeared. now when i check today it appears again. has any of you gone through this.? my application status is "further assessment "


----------



## krishj

guys, i already gave my biometrics two days back. and before that it showed that i had to give biometrics under action required. and then after i gave biometrics it was disappeared. now when i check today it appears again. has any of you gone through this.? my application status is "further assessment " please help


----------



## ihaleem9

I have uploaded 60 docs (the limit) thinking that I will delete later if I need to upload more. Unfortunately I don't see the option to delete now. Any way to get around this?


----------



## wrecker

ihaleem9 said:


> I have uploaded 60 docs (the limit) thinking that I will delete later if I need to upload more. Unfortunately I don't see the option to delete now. Any way to get around this?


No way around it now. you will have to wait for CO contact.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

ihaleem9 said:


> I have uploaded 60 docs (the limit) thinking that I will delete later if I need to upload more. Unfortunately I don't see the option to delete now. Any way to get around this?



As per DoHA ,You may need to wait for CO to allow you to add more documents or may be you can explore tech support. 

Here is a forum consensus suggestion for potential applicants- merge similar documents into one pdf
-e.g. bank statements, salaryslips,employment contracts, one employer’s docs like promotions 

For document upload planning:-

just take screen shot of documents required from immiaccount and then you can create same folder architecture if your local harddrive, the idea is simulate ‘attach documents’ on your PC.
Then copy paste the relevant documents in respective folders. Rename them according to immi account nomenclature e.g.
Age_Evidence_primaryapplicant.pdf
Primary_TravelDocument_MainApp.pdf
Etc.
Bank_Statement_merged_Jan17-Apr18.pdf

Just upload on local folders,double check and review three times and simply upload to immi account after you are confident .

I know most of us all do like this , so its just repeat telecast to help anyone who may find it useful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

Doublepost deleted


----------



## santhoshpkumar

krishj said:


> guys, i already gave my biometrics two days back. And before that it showed that i had to give biometrics under action required. And then after i gave biometrics it was disappeared. Now when i check today it appears again. Has any of you gone through this.? My application status is "further assessment " please help


----------



## visa aus

bruno1 said:


> Happy to share that I finally received my grant.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Onshore applicant.
> EOI Invite: 20/12/2017
> 189 Lodgement: 20/12/2017
> Medicals done: 23/12/2017
> Immi assessment commence email: 25/05/2018
> Grant: 05/09/2018
> 
> No CO contacts or anything. Just a long wait since applying and receiving the assessment commence email.


Hello Bruno1- Congratulations ! Did you sent any follow up email to CO to check/expedite in between your waiting time ? Thanks

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18

santhoshpkumar said:


> View attachment 89188


Is biometric required for 189 and when?


----------



## SG

ihaleem9 said:


> I have uploaded 60 docs (the limit) thinking that I will delete later if I need to upload more. Unfortunately I don't see the option to delete now. Any way to get around this?


There's No way to delete documents once it is uploaded on ImmiAccount.


----------



## bruno1

visa aus said:


> Hello Bruno1- Congratulations ! Did you sent any follow up email to CO to check/expedite in between your waiting time ? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


I emailed them around 4 weeks ago (after 11 weeks of IMMI Commence email), but they never replied. So I'm not sure if it made any difference. 

Cheers


----------



## SG

bruno1 said:


> I emailed them around 4 weeks ago (after 11 weeks of IMMI Commence email), but they never replied. So I'm not sure if it made any difference.
> 
> Cheers


After the IMMI Commencement email, we've seen people getting the Grant - Golden Email after a few weeks. There was a case yesterday wherein the individual received the IMMI Commencement email in July last week and received the Grant yesterday.

So, now you are on the path of getting the Golden Email.

Good Luck


----------



## Ausysdhome

shekharghosh7 said:


> After the IMMI Commencement email, we've seen people getting the Grant - Golden Email after a few weeks. There was a case yesterday wherein the individual received the IMMI Commencement email in July last week and received the Grant yesterday.
> 
> So, now you are on the path of getting the Golden Email.
> 
> Good Luck



hi shekharghosh, What is immi commencement email...when does one get that email i.e. at what stage?


----------



## SG

Ausysdhome said:


> hi shekharghosh, What is immi commencement email...when does one get that email i.e. at what stage?


The Department verifies all the claims you've made in your EOI and therefore examines the originality of all documents you've submitted. If they're satisfied, they'll give the grant, and if they've any doubts, you'll get a CO contact.

Moreover, its just a term nothing else.

Main point is only a few Case Officer (CO) will send you a commencement mail when they start processing your case.
Most just start working on your case & contact you only when they need some documents or clarification from you.


----------



## Ausysdhome

shekharghosh7 said:


> The Department verifies all the claims you've made in your EOI and therefore examines the originality of all documents you've submitted. If they're satisfied, they'll give the grant, and if they've any doubts, you'll get a CO contact.
> 
> Moreover, its just a term nothing else.
> 
> Main point is only a few Case Officer (CO) will send you a commencement mail when they start processing your case.
> Most just start working on your case & contact you only when they need some documents or clarification from you.



Thanks for the explanation. Like in my case I got the CO contact, but never the commencement email.


----------



## SG

Ausysdhome said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Like in my case I got the CO contact, but never the commencement email.


yes, you got it


----------



## Ausysdhome

shekharghosh7 said:


> yes, you got it



Hope we get the grant as well


----------



## SG

Ausysdhome said:


> Hope we get the grant as well


Hope everyone gets their Golden Email soon


----------



## Sharma89

Hi everyone,

The wait is over.. GOT THE GOLDEN MAIL..
DG for me and my spouse.

This forum has been exceptionally helpful.. no words to explain..


Offshore applicant.
EOI Invite: 04/04/2018
189 Lodgement: 19/05/2018
Medicals done: 25/05/2018
CO contact: No
Employment verification call :No
Direct Grant: 06/09/2018

One thing I would like to mention- I had made sure to provide all documentation including all payslips(for each month) for past 8 years..

P.S.- I didn't provided PF documents and my RNR were statuary declaration only (i.e. not on company letterhead)


For all seniors- Please share any guidelines for further steps


----------



## wrecker

Sharma89 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The wait is over.. GOT THE GOLDEN MAIL..
> DG for me and my spouse.
> 
> This forum has been exceptionally helpful.. no words to explain..
> 
> 
> Offshore applicant.
> EOI Invite: 04/04/2018
> 189 Lodgement: 19/05/2018
> Medicals done: 25/05/2018
> CO contact: No
> Employment verification call :No
> Direct Grant: 06/09/2018
> 
> One thing I would like to mention- I had made sure to provide all documentation including all payslips(for each month) for past 8 years..
> 
> P.S.- I didn't provided PF documents and my RNR were statuary declaration only (i.e. not on company letterhead)
> 
> 
> For all seniors- Please share any guidelines for further steps


Congrats. now getting anxious and restless. I am 20th May applicant. Can you activate your pm please?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivask

Sharma89 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The wait is over.. GOT THE GOLDEN MAIL..
> DG for me and my spouse.
> 
> This forum has been exceptionally helpful.. no words to explain..
> 
> 
> Offshore applicant.
> EOI Invite: 04/04/2018
> 189 Lodgement: 19/05/2018
> Medicals done: 25/05/2018
> CO contact: No
> Employment verification call :No
> Direct Grant: 06/09/2018
> 
> One thing I would like to mention- I had made sure to provide all documentation including all payslips(for each month) for past 8 years..
> 
> P.S.- I didn't provided PF documents and my RNR were statuary declaration only (i.e. not on company letterhead)
> 
> 
> For all seniors- Please share any guidelines for further steps




Hey Congrats and Enjoy !!!

@rahulpop1 and other CO Contacted guys what about us?? Why in the first place CO contacted us  ......hope everyone gets Direct grants only.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharma89

Unable to see the option to activate PM.. do let me know how to enable.. I thought it was by default sctive


----------



## rahulpop1

Ha ha.. Direct grant is the best case scenario brother. Hopefully CO will look at already contacted cases now. Keep fingers crossed. 🤞🏼
Soon I want to get the feeling of going through Grant Email again and again.. 


srinivask said:


> Hey Congrats and Enjoy !!!
> 
> @rahulpop1 and other CO Contacted guys what about us?? Why in the first place CO contacted us  ......hope everyone gets Direct grants only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks

Like last year, DHA seems to be clearing backlog of all cases which have had co contacts and lodged since Jan 2018. If you check all the granted cases in the last couple of days, they all were contacted by CO. Right now They are clearing Feb 2018 cases. 

There are around 135 cases which have had CO contacts and waiting. If DHA clears 4-5 cases every day in the month of September, we all who have had co contacts should get cleared this month and would get the grant.

All the best to all and HAPPY WAITING!!!


----------



## ram2nitharshan

I'm a May 20th applicant as well


----------



## shekar.ym

Sharma89 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The wait is over.. GOT THE GOLDEN MAIL..
> DG for me and my spouse.
> 
> This forum has been exceptionally helpful.. no words to explain..
> 
> 
> Offshore applicant.
> EOI Invite: 04/04/2018
> 189 Lodgement: 19/05/2018
> Medicals done: 25/05/2018
> CO contact: No
> Employment verification call :No
> Direct Grant: 06/09/2018
> 
> One thing I would like to mention- I had made sure to provide all documentation including all payslips(for each month) for past 8 years..
> 
> P.S.- I didn't provided PF documents and my RNR were statuary declaration only (i.e. not on company letterhead)
> 
> 
> For all seniors- Please share any guidelines for further steps


congrats bro and good luck:clap2:


----------



## wrecker

ram2nitharshan said:


> I'm a May 20th applicant as well


Let me know if you get anything...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

ram2nitharshan said:


> I'm a May 20th applicant as well



good luck bro...you will get it soon


----------



## srinivask

jerryniks said:


> Like last year, DHA seems to be clearing backlog of all cases which have had co contacts and lodged since Jan 2018. If you check all the granted cases in the last couple of days, they all were contacted by CO. Right now They are clearing Feb 2018 cases.
> 
> 
> 
> There are around 135 cases which have had CO contacts and waiting. If DHA clears 4-5 cases every day in the month of September, we all who have had co contacts should get cleared this month and would get the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to all and HAPPY WAITING!!!




Hi jerryniks, Good info. Where do you get this info from??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranatr

Hey

Sound so goo. 

Clearing Feb 2018 lodged cases? What’s the source of information? 

Am in feb boat, CO contacted in July. 

Awaiting since then




jerryniks said:


> Like last year, DHA seems to be clearing backlog of all cases which have had co contacts and lodged since Jan 2018. If you check all the granted cases in the last couple of days, they all were contacted by CO. Right now They are clearing Feb 2018 cases.
> 
> There are around 135 cases which have had CO contacts and waiting. If DHA clears 4-5 cases every day in the month of September, we all who have had co contacts should get cleared this month and would get the grant.
> 
> All the best to all and HAPPY WAITING!!!


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> Ha ha.. Direct grant is the best case scenario brother. Hopefully CO will look at already contacted cases now. Keep fingers crossed. 🤞🏼
> Soon I want to get the feeling of going through Grant Email again and again..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


This is happening in 190,check attached file
now hoping it for 189:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GUNBUN

jerryniks said:


> Like last year, DHA seems to be clearing backlog of all cases which have had co contacts and lodged since Jan 2018. If you check all the granted cases in the last couple of days, they all were contacted by CO. Right now They are clearing Feb 2018 cases.
> 
> There are around 135 cases which have had CO contacts and waiting. If DHA clears 4-5 cases every day in the month of September, we all who have had co contacts should get cleared this month and would get the grant.
> 
> All the best to all and HAPPY WAITING!!!


You forgot to mention that this information is pertaining to 190 and not 189.

In 189, CO aren't clearing old cases.


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> You forgot to mention that this information is pertaining to 190 and not 189.
> 
> In 189, CO aren't clearing old cases.


GunBun, they are also clearing old cases for 189,CO contacted cases of Jan applicants
Its just pace is slow, i hope and wish that it paces up now, like 190
you are almost there,a Jan 3 case was cleared yesterday


----------



## rahulpop1

This is good news. Thanks for sharing it..
Usually when there is pace in 190 section, 189 is slow and vice versa. Hopefully 189 will see similar speed soon. May be today.. 🤞🏼


Shoryuken said:


> This is happening in 190,check attached file
> now hoping it for 189:fingerscrossed:


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Shoryuken said:


> GunBun, they are also clearing old cases for 189,CO contacted cases of Jan applicants
> Its just pace is slow, i hope and wish that it paces up now, like 190
> you are almost there,a Jan 3 case was cleared yesterday


In last one month, i.e. from 1st Aug to till today...tracker shows 16 grants pertaining to Dec-17/Jan-18 lodgements - 8 onshore, 8 offshore.

Let's see...


----------



## ronniesg

Sharma89 said:


> Unable to see the option to activate PM.. do let me know how to enable.. I thought it was by default sctive


I think there is a 5 posts rule before PMs are activated. So one more post from you and it should be enabled


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> In last one month, i.e. from 1st Aug to till today...tracker shows 16 grants pertaining to Dec-17/Jan-18 lodgements - 8 onshore, 8 offshore.
> 
> Let's see...


LOL....2 Jan-18 grants reported today......Good news or Bad news


----------



## sammy163

Guys what tax related docs are required - 2006 to 2013 - I have my experience approved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> LOL....2 Jan-18 grants reported today......Good news or Bad news


Hold on a bit more,See and Look time has gone and read (many times) phase is arriving.


----------



## JHubble

GUNBUN said:


> LOL....2 Jan-18 grants reported today......Good news or Bad news


Both are Onshore and CO contact cases.
Looks like under Jan 18 applicants Onshore and CO contact cases are processed.

But no clue for people like me. Because no CO contact no Immi commencement email.


----------



## GUNBUN

JHubble said:


> Both are Onshore and CO contact cases.
> Looks like under Jan 18 applicants Onshore and CO contact cases are processed.
> 
> But no clue for people like me. Because no CO contact no Immi commencement email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


If you are 100% sure that you have uploaded everything, then wait for DG.

Though, I have received Immi assessment commence mail, that makes my case in no way different from yours.

Pls. update your signature, lodgement date is not there ?


----------



## rahulpop1

You are almost there it seems. Best luck dear friend. Also, do not leave the forum until I get it too. 


GUNBUN said:


> LOL....2 Jan-18 grants reported today......Good news or Bad news


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Form 16, 26AS, ITR for all years.


Dillu85 said:


> Guys what tax related docs are required - 2006 to 2013 - I have my experience approved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

rahulpop1 said:


> Form 16, 26AS, ITR for all years.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




From where we can get? I hold only one bank account - icici , can they provide

Please guide me friends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks

srinivask said:


> Hi jerryniks, Good info. Where do you get this info from??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This forum is full of all kind of info. Rest some research and analysis with the help of immitracker.


----------



## Richamonk

In tears as I type this. Got our grant today after anxious 8 months.
Jan 19th applicant. .Co contact 28th June. I wish everyone the best of luck and hope you get the good news soon


----------



## andyrent

hey guys.... some great news to share... 

I have fuc..... finally got my GRANT ....  

I was travelling to US .. and as soon as I stepped on the airport I checked my emails... and yes... it was there.... I am soo happy now.... 

Thank you alll guys... for supporting each other ... thanks to GUNBUN for keeping the positive note on... 

everyone will get now... if I can get the PR


----------



## andyrent

Richamonk said:


> In tears as I type this. Got our grant today after anxious 8 months.
> Jan 19th applicant. .Co contact 28th June. I wish everyone the best of luck and hope you get the good news soon




Congrats.... I tooo got the grant today ... for me my son and wife  :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

Congrats.. 18-jan applicant. CO contact on 28th June. Anxiously waiting now....


Richamonk said:


> In tears as I type this. Got our grant today after anxious 8 months.
> Jan 19th applicant. .Co contact 28th June. I wish everyone the best of luck and hope you get the good news soon


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

andyrent said:


> hey guys.... some great news to share...
> 
> I have fuc..... finally got my GRANT ....
> 
> I was travelling to US .. and as soon as I stepped on the airport I checked my emails... and yes... it was there.... I am soo happy now....
> 
> Thank you alll guys... for supporting each other ... thanks to GUNBUN for keeping the positive note on...
> 
> everyone will get now... if I can get the PR


Congrats buddy. Enjoy...

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Congratulations.. 


Richamonk said:


> In tears as I type this. Got our grant today after anxious 8 months.
> Jan 19th applicant. .Co contact 28th June. I wish everyone the best of luck and hope you get the good news soon


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Congratulations Andyrent.. 


andyrent said:


> hey guys.... some great news to share...
> 
> I have fuc..... finally got my GRANT ....
> 
> I was travelling to US .. and as soon as I stepped on the airport I checked my emails... and yes... it was there.... I am soo happy now....
> 
> Thank you alll guys... for supporting each other ... thanks to GUNBUN for keeping the positive note on...
> 
> everyone will get now... if I can get the PR


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sm.harish862008

Looks like September is happening 
Happy to see positive responses for many!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

Lodgement : 1 March
Co Contact : 24 July

Waiting .....

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

andyrent said:


> hey guys.... some great news to share...
> 
> I have fuc..... finally got my GRANT ....
> 
> I was travelling to US .. and as soon as I stepped on the airport I checked my emails... and yes... it was there.... I am soo happy now....
> 
> Thank you alll guys... for supporting each other ... thanks to GUNBUN for keeping the positive note on...
> 
> everyone will get now... if I can get the PR



Great news @andyrent @richamonk

Both you guys please confirm...Are you guys with username Nash Victor and AB M on tracker ?

Total 4 January grants or is that 2 January grants ?


----------



## chp85

Congratulations to those who received grants today..happy to see Jan CO contact cases getting cleared up..
I'm sure I'm going to receive a CO contact to repeat medical for spouse as he had to fill form 815..I heard that when you're asked to fill form 815 your medical (which is already done) is valid only for 6 months..is this true?


----------



## Richamonk

Nope as Richamonk on immitracker, will update now.


----------



## Shoryuken

Please check more as its not an professional advice .It wont stop your PR as i understand, it may delay it in worst case. I wish and pray that your second test results are good.
Worst case you may have prediabetes that is curable by lifestyle changes and or simple medication temporarily. Stick to a pattern for food intake timings as that is primary reason.
People who take diabetic medication have got PR as its treatment is not expensive. But then its a decision that immi dept takes, generally for medical issues the immi doctors calculate the cost and if its less than their threshold , they clear for PR.
This step takes time as i have learned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richamonk

andyrent said:


> Richamonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> In tears as I type this. Got our grant today after anxious 8 months.
> Jan 19th applicant. .Co contact 28th June. I wish everyone the best of luck and hope you get the good news soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.... I tooo got the grant today ... for me my son and wife
Click to expand...

Congrats..I remember talking about our situation a month ago..super delighted with your news and everyone else who go.


----------



## GUNBUN

Richamonk said:


> Nope as Richamonk on immitracker, will update now.


Thanks.

However, this is very disappointing news for my case.

Total 4 grants reported today for Jan-18 lodgement.

1) Nash Victor and AB M (lodged 19th Jan) and CO contacted on 26-Jun

2) Richamonk and Andyrent (lodged 19th Jan) and CO contacted on 28-Jun

It means, they ignored my Immi commencement case dated 27-Jun 

And from tomorrow, move ahead with CO contact cases 28-Jun & later.


----------



## rahulpop1

Your case must be with someone now. CO will issue your Grant soon.


GUNBUN said:


> Thanks.
> 
> However, this is very disappointing news for my case.
> 
> Total 4 grants reported today for Jan-18 lodgement.
> 
> 1) Nash Victor and AB M (lodged 19th Jan) and CO contacted on 26-Jun
> 
> 2) Richamonk and Andyrent (lodged 19th Jan) and CO contacted on 28-Jun
> 
> It means, they ignored my Immi commencement case dated 27-Jun
> 
> And from tomorrow, move ahead with CO contact cases 28-Jun & later.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Your case must be with someone now. CO will issue your Grant soon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


For any applicant it is disheartening if the file is still in lodged state/Immi commence after 8 months. No surety whether the file is still opened or not even once. Especially, when guys with 4 months waiting getting their grants flawlessly.

Atleast CO contacted guys have peace of mind that - only 1 or 2 document are pending to be checked by CO, rest 99% are all OK.


----------



## Ismiya

Insha Allah u will get the grant within a week I think don't worry .. @gunbun


----------



## rahulpop1

Not like that man. Different COs may have different perspective. One CO has asked for some documents but it's not the case that he or she will again look at your case. It may happen that some other person will review your case with a different perspective for which he may ask other documents. That's why probably people get multiple CO contacts. 
It's always better to provide all the evidences you have got to avoid such additional requests.


GUNBUN said:


> For any applicant it is disheartening if the file is still in lodged state/Immi commence after 8 months. No surety whether the file is still opened or not even once. Especially, when guys with 4 months waiting getting their grants flawlessly.
> 
> Atleast CO contacted guys have peace of mind that - only 1 or 2 document are pending to be checked by CO, rest 99% are all OK.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Richamonk said:


> In tears as I type this. Got our grant today after anxious 8 months.
> Jan 19th applicant. .Co contact 28th June. I wish everyone the best of luck and hope you get the good news soon


Congratulations


----------



## jerryniks

GUNBUN said:


> For any applicant it is disheartening if the file is still in lodged state/Immi commence after 8 months. No surety whether the file is still opened or not even once. Especially, when guys with 4 months waiting getting their grants flawlessly.
> 
> Atleast CO contacted guys have peace of mind that - only 1 or 2 document are pending to be checked by CO, rest 99% are all OK.


You will get your grant by the 21st of this month for sure.

Cheer up mate, you have max 2 weeks of more waiting. In the meantime, check for airfares, accomodation and look for the beach you would want to chill out for a few days in Australia...its time to bid adiu!


----------



## jebinson

andyrent said:


> hey guys.... some great news to share...
> 
> I have fuc..... finally got my GRANT ....
> 
> I was travelling to US .. and as soon as I stepped on the airport I checked my emails... and yes... it was there.... I am soo happy now....
> 
> Thank you alll guys... for supporting each other ... thanks to GUNBUN for keeping the positive note on...
> 
> everyone will get now... if I can get the PR


Congratulations


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> For any applicant it is disheartening if the file is still in lodged state/Immi commence after 8 months. No surety whether the file is still opened or not even once. Especially, when guys with 4 months waiting getting their grants flawlessly.
> 
> Atleast CO contacted guys have peace of mind that - only 1 or 2 document are pending to be checked by CO, rest 99% are all OK.


The first May 12 grant was reported on Aug 28.
Until Sep 3, everyone one around me was getting grants or CO contacts,except me
.I was thinking the same that I am being skipped like a cricketer.(he was also feeling unfortunate) But then Next week,our turn came, he was selected in team , i had found a sister on this forum and also a grant on Sep 4


----------



## eprmath

*Approx waiting time for telecom Network Engineer with 70 points*

Hi All,

Can you please suggest what is the approximate waiting time to get the invite in 189 and 190 (NSW) Subclass, telecommunication network engineer with 70 points, recently submitted EOI.

Please share your views, thank you so much.!!

Regards,


----------



## ram2nitharshan

Lodgement date: 20th May. Got CO contact today asking for Partner's PTE score to be sent via Pearson site. Had already uploaded the score report in the docs  

By the looks of it, CO contact folks have a minimum wait time of 3 months. My current visa is expiring at the end of the year. Has anyone continued working on a bridging visa type A before?

Thanks.


----------



## wrecker

ram2nitharshan said:


> Lodgement date: 20th May. Got CO contact today asking for Partner's PTE score to be sent via Pearson site. Had already uploaded the score report in the docs
> 
> By the looks of it, CO contact folks have a minimum wait time of 3 months. My current visa is expiring at the end of the year. Has anyone continued working on a bridging visa type A before?
> 
> Thanks.


Hey! Sorry to hear about the CO contact for a trivial thing. 

what time did you receive the mail?



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ram2nitharshan

wrecker said:


> Hey! Sorry to hear about the CO contact for a trivial thing.
> 
> what time did you receive the mail?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Around 5 o'clock AEST...


----------



## ChandanaSai

Richamonk said:


> In tears as I type this. Got our grant today after anxious 8 months.
> Jan 19th applicant. .Co contact 28th June. I wish everyone the best of luck and hope you get the good news soon



Congratulations


----------



## wrecker

ram2nitharshan said:


> Around 5 o'clock AEST...


you mean 5 pm?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChandanaSai

andyrent said:


> hey guys.... some great news to share...
> 
> I have fuc..... finally got my GRANT ....
> 
> I was travelling to US .. and as soon as I stepped on the airport I checked my emails... and yes... it was there.... I am soo happy now....
> 
> Thank you alll guys... for supporting each other ... thanks to GUNBUN for keeping the positive note on...
> 
> everyone will get now... if I can get the PR


Congratulations


----------



## ram2nitharshan

wrecker said:


> you mean 5 pm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ya..


----------



## wrecker

ram2nitharshan said:


> Ya..


Ok. 

Soon with sending the scores from Pearson website to DIBP, also attach a PDF of the confirmation mail that you will get from Pearson on immiaccount. 

That may allow faster processing.

All the best man! Hopefully i will hear something positive tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

It's something not easily clear to know to do. Hopefully you will get a quick grant.



ram2nitharshan said:


> Lodgement date: 20th May. Got CO contact today asking for Partner's PTE score to be sent via Pearson site. Had already uploaded the score report in the docs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of it, CO contact folks have a minimum wait time of 3 months. My current visa is expiring at the end of the year. Has anyone continued working on a bridging visa type A before?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## kapkap07

andyrent said:


> Congrats.... I tooo got the grant today ... for me my son and wife  :clap2: :clap2:



@andyrent @richamonk Congratulations!!!! :clap2::clap2:

Best of luck for others in the queue, we might be soon getting it:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## LadyZebo

*11 month old application*

Hi everyone, 

Please I have been thinking that since my application has crossed 11 months now and I and my family did our medicals August 8, 2017. Are we going to be asked to repeat medicals before grant is finally issued?

Also wish someone could predict when this wait will finally end, its so tiring

@Gunbun, please be more optimistic, it will definitely come soon, do not confess negative as it sometimes can affect your fate. 

I pray we all share our good news very soon by the grace of God

Cheers!


----------



## shekar.ym

Richamonk said:


> In tears as I type this. Got our grant today after anxious 8 months.
> Jan 19th applicant. .Co contact 28th June. I wish everyone the best of luck and hope you get the good news soon





andyrent said:


> hey guys.... some great news to share...
> 
> I have fuc..... finally got my GRANT ....
> 
> I was travelling to US .. and as soon as I stepped on the airport I checked my emails... and yes... it was there.... I am soo happy now....
> 
> Thank you alll guys... for supporting each other ... thanks to GUNBUN for keeping the positive note on...
> 
> everyone will get now... if I can get the PR


congrats to both of you and good luck


----------



## Sharma89

I think this post shall activate PM for me




ronniesg said:


> Sharma89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unable to see the option to activate PM.. do let me know how to enable.. I thought it was by default sctive
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a 5 posts rule before PMs are activated. So one more post from you and it should be enabled
Click to expand...


----------



## findavinash

Hi. I received a CO contact today asking for bank statements and spouse's functional English proof.

Lodgement date: 23/04/2018
Offshore - India


----------



## hemanth87

Hi all,

I uploaded the below set of documents in the Immi Portal.

>>First company Offerletter, Relieving and experience letter,last 6 months payslips,Form16 for all the years,R&R on company letterhead.

>> Second company Offerletter, Relieving and experience letter,last 6 months payslips,Form16 for all the years,R&R on company letterhead.

>> Third (Current)company Offerletter, Relieving and experience letter,last 6 months payslips,Form16 for all the years,,R&R on company letterhead,PF statement related to this company,last 1 year bank statement.

>>PCC,Medicals,Passport Notarised, Educational documents,PTE ScoreCard,ACS document.

Spouse: Offer letter, Experience and Relieving letter,6 months payslips,,R&R on company letterhead,PCC ,Medicals,ACS document,PTE ScoreCard,Passport Notarised, Educational documents.

KidOB certificate,Passport,Medicals.

Do I need to submit anymore documents or else are these sufficient.


----------



## andyrent

what to do next guys... any tips on finding jobs


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> Great news @andyrent @richamonk
> 
> Both you guys please confirm...Are you guys with username Nash Victor and AB M on tracker ?
> 
> Total 4 January grants or is that 2 January grants ?



I am Anand on immi... have not updated there ... yet... 

:juggle:


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> Thanks.
> 
> However, this is very disappointing news for my case.
> 
> Total 4 grants reported today for Jan-18 lodgement.
> 
> 1) Nash Victor and AB M (lodged 19th Jan) and CO contacted on 26-Jun
> 
> 2) Richamonk and Andyrent (lodged 19th Jan) and CO contacted on 28-Jun
> 
> It means, they ignored my Immi commencement case dated 27-Jun
> 
> And from tomorrow, move ahead with CO contact cases 28-Jun & later.




Don't worry mate... u will get ... just relax and chill .... 

I was hoping to get before Jan 2019 ...  after their updates ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

hemanth87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I uploaded the below set of documents in the Immi Portal.
> 
> >>First company Offerletter, Relieving and experience letter,last 6 months payslips,Form16 for all the years,R&R on company letterhead.
> 
> >> Second company Offerletter, Relieving and experience letter,last 6 months payslips,Form16 for all the years,R&R on company letterhead.
> 
> >> Third (Current)company Offerletter, Relieving and experience letter,last 6 months payslips,Form16 for all the years,,R&R on company letterhead,PF statement related to this company,last 1 year bank statement.
> 
> >>PCC,Medicals,Passport Notarised, Educational documents,PTE ScoreCard,ACS document.
> 
> Spouse: Offer letter, Experience and Relieving letter,6 months payslips,,R&R on company letterhead,PCC ,Medicals,ACS document,PTE ScoreCard,Passport Notarised, Educational documents.
> 
> KidOB certificate,Passport,Medicals.
> 
> Do I need to submit anymore documents or else are these sufficient.


I would also upload Form 80, Form 1221, CV as recommended by DHA for potentially faster processing. 

Personally I uploaded all my payslips and bank statements and tax returns too.


----------



## andyrent

GUNBUN said:


> Thanks.
> 
> However, this is very disappointing news for my case.
> 
> Total 4 grants reported today for Jan-18 lodgement.
> 
> 1) Nash Victor and AB M (lodged 19th Jan) and CO contacted on 26-Jun
> 
> 2) Richamonk and Andyrent (lodged 19th Jan) and CO contacted on 28-Jun
> 
> It means, they ignored my Immi commencement case dated 27-Jun
> 
> And from tomorrow, move ahead with CO contact cases 28-Jun & later.




Don't worry mate... u will get ... just relax and chill .... 

I was hoping to get before Jan 2019 ...  after their updates ...


----------



## gaps.jaini

LadyZebo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please I have been thinking that since my application has crossed 11 months now and I and my family did our medicals August 8, 2017. Are we going to be asked to repeat medicals before grant is finally issued?
> 
> Also wish someone could predict when this wait will finally end, its so tiring
> 
> @Gunbun, please be more optimistic, it will definitely come soon, do not confess negative as it sometimes can affect your fate.
> 
> I pray we all share our good news very soon by the grace of God
> 
> Cheers!


Yay, I am behind you. I lodged my application on 9th Aug 2017. I didn't even receive the commencement mail. Lol

All the best everyone and @Gunbun - you are the hero of this forum.


----------



## gaps.jaini

andyrent said:


> what to do next guys... any tips on finding jobs


https://www.seek.com.au/

and try to build network using meetup.com and other forums. 

Networking plays an important role here. Start with any job and keep looking for a job in your field. Universe will look at your efforts not excuses.


----------



## ceinau15

findavinash said:


> Hi. I received a CO contact today asking for bank statements and spouse's functional English proof.
> 
> Lodgement date: 23/04/2018
> Offshore - India


Hello. May I know what did you initially provide to them as employment evidences?


----------



## ronniesg

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would also upload Form 80, Form 1221, CV as recommended by DHA for potentially faster processing.
> 
> Personally I uploaded all my payslips and bank statements and tax returns too.


@PI, if there is a 60 document limit - how can some one upload all payslips and bank statements? Do you merge them all into one document per year?

I do have all my payslips(140+), but its becoming an expensive affair to procure statements from one of my closed accounts with citibank SG(for close to 3 yr statements). Thought I could just get one statement per quarter.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ronniesg said:


> @PI, if there is a 60 document limit - how can some one upload all payslips and bank statements? Do you merge them all into one document per year?
> 
> I do have all my payslips(140+), but its becoming an expensive affair to procure statements from one of my closed accounts with citibank SG(for close to 3 yr statements). Thought I could just get one statement per quarter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hey mate yes I combined my PDFs. 

Have about 60 pages of payslips for one year (fortnightly pay).

And about 180 pages of bank statements for salary credit for one year. (initially just wanted to filter by salary credit, but read about a CO contact asking for unfiltered bank statements so chucked it all in there). 

In case that helps! 

How much is Citi charging?


----------



## ronniesg

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey mate yes I combined my PDFs.
> 
> Have about 60 pages of payslips for one year (fortnightly pay).
> 
> And about 180 pages of bank statements for salary credit for one year. (initially just wanted to filter by salary credit, but read about a CO contact asking for unfiltered bank statements so chucked it all in there).
> 
> In case that helps!
> 
> How much is Citi charging?


Sure, thanks that helps.
Citibank is asking me to pay 100 SGD per a month's statement. Currently negotiating a waiver or reduction in fees 


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg

ronniesg said:


> Sure, thanks that helps.
> Citibank is asking me to pay 100 SGD per a month's statement. Currently negotiating a waiver or reduction in fees
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


And I should point out that every other bank is giving them for free (eg: DBS has e-statements avaialable on their portal for last 7 years) except for citi.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ronniesg said:


> Sure, thanks that helps.
> Citibank is asking me to pay 100 SGD per a month's statement. Currently negotiating a waiver or reduction in fees
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Dafuq - that's super gangster. 

Keep escalating till you hit someone who can waive such a ludicrous fee. A random tweet tagging their corporate account / hashtagging citi might get you some visibility too from your couch! 

I'm honestly gobsmacked, haha.


----------



## sm.harish862008

ronniesg said:


> And I should point out that every other bank is giving them for free (eg: DBS has e-statements avaialable on their portal for last 7 years) except for citi.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk




DBS didnt have the statements for a closed acc in 2014 , they couldn’t provide the info even if we are willing to pay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg

sm.harish862008 said:


> DBS didnt have the statements for a closed acc in 2014 , they couldn’t provide the info even if we are willing to pay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about that. I have an active account with them from 2012 onwards. So no hassles for me to download older statements

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sm.harish862008

ronniesg said:


> Not sure about that. I have an active account with them from 2012 onwards. So no hassles for me to download older statements
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk




I checked with Citi for you and closed acc for last 1-5 years is 30$ per statement and 100$ before that. 
However my consultant told me that it should be fine to upload only last 5 years statement and before that
It can be random . So suggest not to get for all 3 years and just get may be yearly 2 and beyond that
If CO wants it, you can then apply and get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg

sm.harish862008 said:


> I checked with Citi for you and closed acc for last 1-5 years is 30$ per statement and 100$ before that.
> However my consultant told me that it should be fine to upload only last 5 years statement and before that
> It can be random . So suggest not to get for all 3 years and just get may be yearly 2 and beyond that
> If CO wants it, you can then apply and get it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. But I have requested for a waiver and one guy from citi responded positively this morning. Lets see how this goes.

I don't want this 2-3 yr period's employment evidence to look inadequate due to these missing bank statements, when it looks good for other years. The idea is to front load all documentation and avoid CO contact if possible.

@PI - thanks for the tip. Will try that too 


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble

gaps.jaini said:


> Yay, I am behind you. I lodged my application on 9th Aug 2017. I didn't even receive the commencement mail. Lol
> 
> All the best everyone and @Gunbun - you are the hero of this forum.


This is what troubling me. Not even getting an Immi Commencement email. Would that mean a longer waiting time.

Any idea from your lodgement batch who were in similar stituation like you guys, but received grant within a reasonable timeframe.

Did you contact them asking for a an update?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## avinash_1432

*My Journey So Far*

Code 261111 (ICT Business Analysts)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points
Experience 10 points 
Total 75 Points
EOI: 06-Jan-2018 (189 - 75 points)
189 Invitation : 18-Jan-2018
PCC: Done
Medicals: Done
*189 Visa Lodge:* 26-Jan-2018
Waited till June for Grant to deliver baby in Australia
*Change in Circumstances:* 11-Jun-2018 (Wife expecting baby by 2-Aug-2018. Doctor suggested not to fly. So requested CO for putting our case on hold & add baby to our application)
*CO Contact: *11-Jul-2018 (CO contact asking Form 80s for me & wife. Also requested to submit form 1022 for Notification of changes in circumstances. Also suggested to add baby passport & birth certificate in August)
Information Provided: 15-Jul-2018 (Uploaded form 80s for me & wife)
Change in circumstances: 15-Aug-2018 (Uploaded form 1022 with baby's name, passport & birth certificate)
Grant: :ranger: (Waiting for update from CO on addition of baby girl to our application. We can go for medicals only after the update from CO. Also started job hunt in Australia. Expecting Grant between October 2018 to March 2019)


----------



## amitkb

findavinash said:


> Hi. I received a CO contact today asking for bank statements and spouse's functional English proof.
> 
> Lodgement date: 23/04/2018
> Offshore - India




Hi. Did you provided proofs for functional english while lodging the application?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini

JHubble said:


> This is what troubling me. Not even getting an Immi Commencement email. Would that mean a longer waiting time.
> 
> Any idea from your lodgement batch who were in similar stituation like you guys, but received grant within a reasonable timeframe.
> 
> Did you contact them asking for a an update?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No idea about similar cases. Recently saw a post from a guy who lodged before me and waiting for Grant. But, he has received Commencement mail.

Yes, I contacted them when the timeline was 8-10 months. They don't give you any update other than 'that the application is under processing' and 'they will leave a note on the application'. I did that 3 times. I think there is no point at all in contacting them.


----------



## sm.harish862008

Folks what is the average time for 

1. Visa lodge date and commencement mail?
2. Commencement mail and grant ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darivap

Got CO contact for Spouse skill assessment document and US state PCC. Skill assessment document, I missed it somehow and PCC I uploaded only for me as the state doesn't provide one and just states that "Non-availability".

But I guess CO is expecting to get that letter in my Spouse's name as well.

Feeling much relieved now as I know somebody looked at the case :fingerscrossed:

ANZSCO Code : 261312
ACS Assessment Submitted: 3rd Oct 16
ACS Assessment Outcome : 13th Oct 16
EOI Lodged: 15th Oct 16 with 70 points
Invited: 25th Oct 16
EOI Updated: Removed 5 points as ACS result did not reflect job change: 25th Dec 16 with 65 points
Invited: 14th Feb 17
EOI application removed: Change in plans, did not accept the invitation: 16th Apr 17
ACS Assessment Submitted for job change: 22nd Sep 17
ACS Assessment Outcome for change: 12th Nov 17
EOI Lodged: 13th Nov 17 with 70 points
PTE 1st attempt: 18th Apr 18
PTE 2nd attempt: 9th May 18
EOI Updated: Added extra 10 points from PTE score of 79+: 15th May 18
Invited: 23rd May 18
Visa Fee: 23rd May 18
CO Contact : 6th Sep 18
Grant:??
IED:??


----------



## kkjuly15

Job change after visa lodge

Hi folks

I am expecting an invite next week and will be lodging visa in a few days.

I am also planning to join a different company (same occupation) in 2 months time after visa lodge.

Will it impact my visa grant process in any way?

Appreciate your valuable inputs.


----------



## wrecker

Hello Guys!

Just received the dreaded Immi Commencement Assessment Mail. Assuming the clearing and processing times for such cases are very large. 

Have no idea what's going to happen next. It's been a tough time already and now this.

Anyone who has got grants after the immi commencement mail in a short time?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivask

Anybody got grants today? Any body who has CO Contact got grant today??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

Anyone with July co contact who got any update??


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Received the grant today 

ANZCO: 261312

ACS Self: March 15th, 2018
ACS Spouse: March 15th, 2018
PTE : April 15th, 2018: 79+
ACS Spouse +ve: April 30th, 2018
ACS Self +ve: May 4th, 2018

EOI: May 5th, 2018 (80 points) - 189
Invite: May 9th, 2018 
Lodged: May 18th, 2018
Grant: Sep 7th, 2018

Offshore


----------



## gaps.jaini

santhoshpkumar said:


> Received the grant today
> 
> ANZCO: 261312
> 
> ACS Self: March 15th, 2018
> ACS Spouse: March 15th, 2018
> PTE : April 15th, 2018: 79+
> ACS Spouse +ve: April 30th, 2018
> ACS Self +ve: May 4th, 2018
> 
> EOI: May 5th, 2018 (80 points) - 189
> Invite: May 9th, 2018
> Lodged: May 18th, 2018
> Grant: Sep 7th, 2018
> 
> Offshore


Congrats. Wot a timeline man! Pretty fast everything. All the best.


----------



## shekar.ym

santhoshpkumar said:


> Received the grant today
> 
> ANZCO: 261312
> 
> ACS Self: March 15th, 2018
> ACS Spouse: March 15th, 2018
> PTE : April 15th, 2018: 79+
> ACS Spouse +ve: April 30th, 2018
> ACS Self +ve: May 4th, 2018
> 
> EOI: May 5th, 2018 (80 points) - 189
> Invite: May 9th, 2018
> Lodged: May 18th, 2018
> Grant: Sep 7th, 2018
> 
> Offshore



congrats and good luck


----------



## Cairns123

Congratz buddy


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

santhoshpkumar said:


> Received the grant today
> 
> ANZCO: 261312
> 
> ACS Self: March 15th, 2018
> ACS Spouse: March 15th, 2018
> PTE : April 15th, 2018: 79+
> ACS Spouse +ve: April 30th, 2018
> ACS Self +ve: May 4th, 2018
> 
> EOI: May 5th, 2018 (80 points) - 189
> Invite: May 9th, 2018
> Lodged: May 18th, 2018
> Grant: Sep 7th, 2018
> 
> Offshore


Start to finish six months, congrats!


----------



## Cairns123

Binnie said:


> Anyone with July co contact who got any update??


No.

Mine is July 17, CO contact, waiting....


----------



## Nshikha

santhoshpkumar said:


> Received the grant today
> 
> ANZCO: 261312
> 
> ACS Self: March 15th, 2018
> ACS Spouse: March 15th, 2018
> PTE : April 15th, 2018: 79+
> ACS Spouse +ve: April 30th, 2018
> ACS Self +ve: May 4th, 2018
> 
> EOI: May 5th, 2018 (80 points) - 189
> Invite: May 9th, 2018
> Lodged: May 18th, 2018
> Grant: Sep 7th, 2018
> 
> Offshore



Many Congratulations!!


----------



## sm.harish862008

Cairns123 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is July 17, CO contact, waiting....




Hope for a commencement mail by Sep end and then a DG by oct end or nov mid ! I am Jul 18 guy with such expectation considering the current rate that too from Sep 1st it’s a lil fast 
If last year trend is continued, then July mid should have by nov max positively 
There are 150+ CO and 320(from Jan 2018) lodged status in immi in front of you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nshikha

andyrent said:


> hey guys.... some great news to share...
> 
> I have fuc..... finally got my GRANT ....
> 
> I was travelling to US .. and as soon as I stepped on the airport I checked my emails... and yes... it was there.... I am soo happy now....
> 
> Thank you alll guys... for supporting each other ... thanks to GUNBUN for keeping the positive note on...
> 
> everyone will get now... if I can get the PR


Many Congratulations!! Nice to see CO contacted cases being taken.


----------



## Nshikha

Richamonk said:


> In tears as I type this. Got our grant today after anxious 8 months.
> Jan 19th applicant. .Co contact 28th June. I wish everyone the best of luck and hope you get the good news soon


Many Congratulations!!


----------



## Cairns123

sm.harish862008 said:


> Hope for a commencement mail by Sep end and then a DG by oct end or nov mid ! I am Jul 18 guy with such expectation considering the current rate that too from Sep 1st it’s a lil fast
> If last year trend is continued, then July mid should have by nov max positively
> There are 150+ CO and 320(from Jan 2018) lodged status in immi in front of you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See my signature.

Lodged on March 22, CO contact on July 17,

Yes expecting by Sept end.


----------



## sm.harish862008

Cairns123 said:


> See my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged on March 22, CO contact on July 17,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes expecting by Sept end.




Sorry mate, couldn’t see the signature in Taptalk! 
Buckle up to get the grant anytime in Sep !
All the best ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairns123

sm.harish862008 said:


> Sorry mate, couldn’t see the signature in Taptalk!
> Buckle up to get the grant anytime in Sep !
> All the best !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks buddy..

all the best


----------



## GUNBUN

santhoshpkumar said:


> Received the grant today
> 
> ANZCO: 261312
> 
> ACS Self: March 15th, 2018
> ACS Spouse: March 15th, 2018
> PTE : April 15th, 2018: 79+
> ACS Spouse +ve: April 30th, 2018
> ACS Self +ve: May 4th, 2018
> 
> EOI: May 5th, 2018 (80 points) - 189
> Invite: May 9th, 2018
> Lodged: May 18th, 2018
> Grant: Sep 7th, 2018
> 
> Offshore


Great news SPK !! Finally you can join Maulik & Devil in AUS, Are you in touch with these guys?


----------



## anubhavsharma18

ronniesg said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate yes I combined my PDFs.
> 
> Have about 60 pages of payslips for one year (fortnightly pay).
> 
> And about 180 pages of bank statements for salary credit for one year. (initially just wanted to filter by salary credit, but read about a CO contact asking for unfiltered bank statements so chucked it all in there).
> 
> In case that helps!
> 
> How much is Citi charging?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, thanks that helps.
> Citibank is asking me to pay 100 SGD per a month's statement. Currently negotiating a waiver or reduction in fees 🙂
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

In India I got Citibank statement for my 10 year closed Citibank account for free.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

GUNBUN said:


> Great news SPK !! Finally you can join Maulik & Devil in AUS, Are you in touch with these guys?


Yeah we have a local bangalore whatsapp group, we are in touch, we been planning to meet in bang, but looks like it will only happen in Aus.


----------



## GUNBUN

wrecker said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Just received the dreaded Immi Commencement Assessment Mail. Assuming the clearing and processing times for such cases are very large.
> 
> Have no idea what's going to happen next. It's been a tough time already and now this.
> 
> Anyone who has got grants after the immi commencement mail in a short time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Only a few guys managed to get grant in a shorter time. Majority of guys received in 2-3 months after this mail.

For me it is over 70 days now after this mail.

It seems that in such cases CO opens the file but neither he is in situation to give grant nor a CO contact. 

I would also suggest you to be prepared with Employment verification.


----------



## J_Scorpion

24 july co contact

Waiting.....


Cairns123 said:


> No.
> 
> Mine is July 17, CO contact, waiting....


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec

deepak.pothiyil said:


> I had faced the same issue after lodgement. CO contacted me on 22nd Aug requesting more details on my previous visa refusals. The ImmiAccount status then changed to 'initial assessment' and my medical status to Organize medicals  . But the CO didn't ask anything about my medicals. Hopefully they don't come back again to clarify this. I provided whatever they asked for, and pressed the IP button. The ImmiAccount status moved to further assessment, but the medical page still remains open, with a 'Actions To-Do' yellow flag. Hope that its some technical fault which the CO will understand when they check the application in detail.
> 
> Please post here if you get a response from the support team.


Hi Deepak,
I got this resolved!! I had raised this issue with the ImmiAccount technical support team using the this link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/immi/immiaccount-technical-support-form

Today I got the following email from them,

Good Morning,

Thank you for your recent contact with the Department.

I can see that this issue has been resolved, and your application has successfully updated .
We apologise for any inconvenience.

Regards,
Karl 
Helpdesk Analyst
e-Service Support Helpdesk
Channel Management Branch | Visa Delivery Transformation Division
Immigration and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Home Affairs


----------



## wrecker

GUNBUN said:


> Only a few guys managed to get grant in a shorter time. Majority of guys received in 2-3 months after this mail.
> 
> For me it is over 70 days now after this mail.
> 
> It seems that in such cases CO opens the file but neither he is in situation to give grant nor a CO contact.
> 
> I would also suggest you to be prepared with Employment verification.


We do not have a problem with EV as such. But you never know what is it that they are looking at and want to know about.

Anyway, I join your ship Captain! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

wrecker said:


> We do not have a problem with EV as such. But you never know what is it that they are looking at and want to know about.
> 
> Anyway, I join your ship Captain!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Having said that....I have seen many miracles happening here, so do not take 2-3 months hard & fast.

Yesterday, I saw 4 January grants and got a feel that I am almost there....but see today again  , I have to keep my feet on ground.


----------



## Rob_John

Hi Guys, when i log in into my immiaccount today, i saw this 

"Current System issue:

Action Required flag still showing:

Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:

Health Assessment
Character assessment
Biometrics
Additional payment requirement

This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated."


*Is this just a general announcement? *


----------



## nnk_ec

Rob_John said:


> Hi Guys, when i log in into my immiaccount today, i saw this
> 
> "Current System issue:
> 
> Action Required flag still showing:
> 
> Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:
> 
> Health Assessment
> Character assessment
> Biometrics
> Additional payment requirement
> 
> This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated."
> 
> 
> *Is this just a general announcement? *


I see this too when I log into my ImmiAccount. This should be a generic message for all.


----------



## csdhan

For 189, I have undergone medicals yesterday and it shows like the reports are yet to be submitted by clinic.

Anyone who recently filed 189, is there an option to add HAP ids for people who have undergone medicals before receiving invite for all applicants while lodging? I know its a stupid doubt but just want to clear my mind on this.

And as I'm expecting an invite next round, can I use these HAP ids while they are still in 'clinic yet to submit reports' condition while lodging the application?


----------



## santhoshpkumar

csdhan said:


> For 189, I have undergone medicals yesterday and it shows like the reports are yet to be submitted by clinic.
> 
> Anyone who recently filed 189, is there an option to add HAP ids for people who have undergone medicals before receiving invite for all applicants while lodging? I know its a stupid doubt but just want to clear my mind on this.
> 
> And as I'm expecting an invite next round, can I use these HAP ids while they are still in 'clinic yet to submit reports' condition while lodging the application?


It is possible to generate a HAP ID before the invite, have heard many done that. But my question is the clicn cant attach or perfom exam without a HAP ID. They can only persom the tets against the HAP ID. Sonot sure having test done before it and then adding it to HAP will work, wait unitl some seniors have more insights.


----------



## randeep19492

Now we know why grants aren’t coming in. 
One DHA employee submitted fake sick leave certificates under Peter Dutton’s leadership 











Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Rob_John said:


> Hi Guys, when i log in into my immiaccount today, i saw this
> 
> "Current System issue:
> 
> Action Required flag still showing:
> 
> Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:
> 
> Health Assessment
> Character assessment
> Biometrics
> Additional payment requirement
> 
> This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated."
> 
> 
> *Is this just a general announcement? *


Yep, it has been that way since the beginng of this week.


----------



## nnk_ec

csdhan said:


> For 189, I have undergone medicals yesterday and it shows like the reports are yet to be submitted by clinic.
> 
> Anyone who recently filed 189, is there an option to add HAP ids for people who have undergone medicals before receiving invite for all applicants while lodging? I know its a stupid doubt but just want to clear my mind on this.
> 
> And as I'm expecting an invite next round, can I use these HAP ids while they are still in 'clinic yet to submit reports' condition while lodging the application?


The visa application has a question, "Have you undergone medical test in the last 12 months" and if you say yes, it will ask you provide the HAP ID. Same for dependents as well, if you add any. And yes, you can mention the HAP IDs in your visa application even before the clinic submits the test reports to DHA.


----------



## wrecker

GUNBUN said:


> Having said that....I have seen many miracles happening here, so do not take 2-3 months hard & fast.
> 
> Yesterday, I saw 4 January grants and got a feel that I am almost there....but see today again  , I have to keep my feet on ground.


I can understand what you are saying.

The problem with this mail seems that there is no clear pattern in which things work later on in terms of grants or CO contact. So everything is just hay say and unpredictable. 

The way the year has been personally, A grant would have been a shot in the arm. Now, it is one of the many things not going our way. 

Well, we signed up for it so got to take it in as well. 




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

randeep19492 said:


> Now we know why grants aren’t coming in.
> One DHA employee submitted fake sick leave certificates under Peter Dutton’s leadership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Responded on 24/07
> Final grant awaited...


Why did he took so many leaves when inside DHA office the environment is like vacation...relaxing..no work pressure...lol.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

GUNBUN said:


> Why did he took so many leaves when inside DHA office the environment is like vacation...relaxing..no work pressure...lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




Don’t know man. I thought this country ran by the book and transparent but NO. 
Wasting taxpayers money! 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## csdhan

santhoshpkumar said:


> It is possible to generate a HAP ID before the invite, have heard many done that. But my question is the clicn cant attach or perfom exam without a HAP ID. They can only persom the tets against the HAP ID. Sonot sure having test done before it and then adding it to HAP will work, wait unitl some seniors have more insights.


I generated HAP IDs on my health declarations page before undertaking medicals, sorry if that was not clear. Yes, you are correct clinics will not undertake tests without HAP ID and referral letter.


----------



## Ranatr

Positive vibes + 


https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...inister-hails-migrants-contribution-australia


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Ranatr said:


> Positive vibes +
> 
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...inister-hails-migrants-contribution-australia


to that add this

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ter-hails-migrants’-contribution-to-australia

So there are adding more staff to clear backlog (old news though)


----------



## Ravinderpuri

Query- my wife 457 dependent visa is not approved which is submitted in Jan 18 n recently in Aug 18, we have submitted (lodged) 189 application as my wife as primary while Iam secondary based in sydney.
1 - what will happen if 457 get approved before 189?
2- can we apply Tourist visa while both 457 & 189 still under processing?
Pls advise.

Thanks, Ravi


----------



## sammy163

Friends my consultant asked me to keep docs ready for my wife’s occupation related also although I didn’t claim points on her education or experience. He saud since it will be mentioned in form 80, better attach all related docs or her. Pls advise

For me issue is tax docs related to her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am212312412

Hi Guys, I am in the process of preparing the documents for upload for my 189 Invite. I had got the documents notarised during my ACS assessment, so is it advisable to upload these notarised documents or non notarised documents?
Also, how about the additional documents such as salary slips from the time ACS was filed till now which are not notarised.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

Dillu85 said:


> Friends my consultant asked me to keep docs ready for my wife’s occupation related also although I didn’t claim points on her education or experience. He saud since it will be mentioned in form 80, better attach all related docs or her. Pls advise
> 
> For me issue is tax docs related to her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If you’re not claiming points for her, you’ll only need to provide relationship evidence 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## abhishekshroff

am212312412 said:


> Hi Guys, I am in the process of preparing the documents for upload for my 189 Invite. I had got the documents notarised during my ACS assessment, so is it advisable to upload these notarised documents or non notarised documents?
> Also, how about the additional documents such as salary slips from the time ACS was filed till now which are not notarised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There is no need for any document to be notarised at this stage of the process for you. You can safely upload the notarised ones you have. And for the payslips from the time of assessment to now, you can submit all of them without notarising it 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Shoryuken

Dillu85 said:


> Friends my consultant asked me to keep docs ready for my wife’s occupation related also although I didn’t claim points on her education or experience. He saud since it will be mentioned in form 80, better attach all related docs or her. Pls advise
> 
> For me issue is tax docs related to her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be you should try to go through form 80 yourself ,there is no such tax information requested.
Taxdocs: You will not need it at all as CO has no basis or requirement to ask this tax details of secondary applicant not claiming points, what will he validate using this?
Agent is paid to help you identify the Sanjeevani and he is asking you to pick up the mountain.

Edit: are you sure ‘certified’ agent is seeing your case , its weird to even read his request and explaination,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanroc

Hello all,We received visa grant yesterday and they have given us just 55days to make a first entry to Australia.Is it possible to negotiate the date by any chance.


----------



## randeep19492

Sanroc said:


> Hello all,We received visa grant yesterday and they have given us just 55days to make a first entry to Australia.Is it possible to negotiate the date by any chance.




Congrats. What is your lodgement date ? Timeline ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## GUNBUN

Sanroc said:


> Hello all,We received visa grant yesterday and they have given us just 55days to make a first entry to Australia.Is it possible to negotiate the date by any chance.


Good news Sanroc....finally after 2nd CO contact.

It seems they give stepson treatment to 261111, that's where I am waiting from 4th Jan without even a single CO contact.


----------



## Sanroc

GUNBUN said:


> Good news Sanroc....finally after 2nd CO contact.
> 
> It seems they give stepson treatment to 261111, that's where I am waiting from 4th Jan without even a single CO contact.


Oh that's too long...My sibling lodged in March 2018 and they too got a grant just yesterday along with us.Dd you try calling your agent or sending a follow-up email?My agent says they called directly yesterday and they were aware a day prior that the visa would be granted.


----------



## sammy163

GUNBUN said:


> Good news Sanroc....finally after 2nd CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they give stepson treatment to 261111, that's where I am waiting from 4th Jan without even a single CO contact.




But someone told me grant has no relation to occupation code .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanroc

randeep19492 said:


> Congrats. What is your lodgement date ? Timeline ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Responded on 24/07
> Final grant awaited...


Thank you, lodged last year October 2017.2 CO contacts.261111 189visa with 75points.


----------



## khadija1986

Hi, I am an electrical engineer. I lodged my visa on 6th august, 2018 with PCC, 1221 and 80 form filled up. Do i need to submit medical reports now or should i wait for CO to contact?


----------



## randeep19492

Sanroc said:


> Thank you, lodged last year October 2017.2 CO contacts.261111 189visa with 75points.




Thanks for that. Can you please also tell what were the 2 CO contacts for ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Guys,

Need expert advise. Below are the steps I am following to apply for 189 Visa after getting invite
1. I logged into SkillSelect and clicked on Apply Visa button.
2. Then i used the same immiaccount which I created earlier to do the health examination(to generate HAPID).
3. After logging, I am filling the 17 page form to complete the application. Till now I have reached to page 11.

I logged out from the session and tried to logging into the immiaccount but it is taking me to the old health assessment application instead of taking me to 17 page form.

Just to troubleshoot, I logged into Skill Select again and followed below setps
1. Clicked on Apply Visa
2. Used the same immiaccount which I created earlier to do the health examination(to generate HAPID).
3. In this case, it is showing me the 17 page form which i filled earlier.

My question is, do we have to login into immiaccount through Skill Select everytime??
Please help


----------



## shekar.ym

Sanroc said:


> Hello all,We received visa grant yesterday and they have given us just 55days to make a first entry to Australia.Is it possible to negotiate the date by any chance.




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need expert advise. Below are the steps I am following to apply for 189 Visa after getting invite
> 1. I logged into SkillSelect and clicked on Apply Visa button.
> 2. Then i used the same immiaccount which I created earlier to do the health examination(to generate HAPID).
> 3. After logging, I am filling the 17 page form to complete the application. Till now I have reached to page 11.
> 
> I logged out from the session and tried to logging into the immiaccount but it is taking me to the old health assessment application instead of taking me to 17 page form.
> 
> Just to troubleshoot, I logged into Skill Select again and followed below setps
> 1. Clicked on Apply Visa
> 2. Used the same immiaccount which I created earlier to do the health examination(to generate HAPID).
> 3. In this case, it is showing me the 17 page form which i filled earlier.
> 
> My question is, do we have to login into immiaccount through Skill Select everytime??
> Please help


Yes, I read in previous posts that this process repeats until you submit that 17 page form and move on to next step.

Just curious qtn from a guy expecting invitation next week. I have already generated HAP IDs and undergone medicals, does the 17 page form have the option to enter these HAP IDs for me and my partner?


----------



## avinash_1432

Please submit medicals now



khadija1986 said:


> Hi, I am an electrical engineer. I lodged my visa on 6th august, 2018 with PCC, 1221 and 80 form filled up. Do i need to submit medical reports now or should i wait for CO to contact?


----------



## handyjohn

A weird question. How can I sign form 80 ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

handyjohn said:


> A weird question. How can I sign form 80 ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1.Create a jpg of your sign.
2. Use fill and sign
https://www.howtogeek.com/164668/ho...documents-without-printing-and-scanning-them/

IMP NOTE: After you sign, you cant edit PDF so make a copy of PDF before sign else you will have to fill the form again if need any edit.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

khadija1986 said:


> Hi, I am an electrical engineer. I lodged my visa on 6th august, 2018 with PCC, 1221 and 80 form filled up. Do i need to submit medical reports now or should i wait for CO to contact?



You dont have to wait for CO, it may delay your grant so its better to lodge a complete application, including medicals
You should also see that there is an ‘actions required 
‘ flag in your application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedzaki

Hi Guys, I lodged my 189 application on the 18th of June. I have attached all my docs except PCC for a country that I have worked in. this country only give PCC to its citizens and I was working there on work permit. I have contacted the company I was working with in this country and they advised on the same, it is worth noting that it is noted on the DHA website section for PCC instructions for different countries that it is possible only for citizens of this country to apply for one. now I am expecting CO regarding this issue. what do you think should I prepare for replying to this matter ? is there any thing I can do to become a bit proactive here ?


----------



## abhishekshroff

mohamedzaki said:


> Hi Guys, I lodged my 189 application on the 18th of June. I have attached all my docs except PCC for a country that I have worked in. this country only give PCC to its citizens and I was working there on work permit. I have contacted the company I was working with in this country and they advised on the same, it is worth noting that it is noted on the DHA website section for PCC instructions for different countries that it is possible only for citizens of this country to apply for one. now I am expecting CO regarding this issue. what do you think should I prepare for replying to this matter ? is there any thing I can do to become a bit proactive here ?




Your question would have gotten a lot more useful answers if you had specified which country you are talking about! Unless that is a big secret :O


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## mohamedzaki

No it is not a secret. Why would it be ? I just thought it is not relevant. It is Angola anyway.


abhishekshroff said:


> Your question would have gotten a lot more useful answers if you had specified which country you are talking about! Unless that is a big secret :O
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
> QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
> QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
> Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hkhkhk

Hi All?

I have lodged my 189 application on 21st July. I am also claiming points for partner. Now the issue is that my partner’s 457 work visa is getting expired on Nov 30 and her company is renewing her visa. In this case we are not sure that when our PR will come and which visa will be granted first.
I have read somewhere that newest visa cancels the previous one and I am afraid that if our PR comes first then her Work permits grants, in that situation her PR will cancel.

Can someone please suggest what should we do in this case.

Pls note we both are working in Sydney.


----------



## rajhan

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All?
> 
> I have lodged my 189 application on 21st July. I am also claiming points for partner. Now the issue is that my partner’s 457 work visa is getting expired on Nov 30 and her company is renewing her visa. In this case we are not sure that when our PR will come and which visa will be granted first.
> I have read somewhere that newest visa cancels the previous one and I am afraid that if our PR comes first then her Work permits grants, in that situation her PR will cancel.
> 
> Can someone please suggest what should we do in this case.
> 
> Pls note we both are working in Sydney.


It wont happen, CO will cancel the ongoing 457 visa before granting your PR.
BTW, since your 189 has been lodged, your wife should have been granted BVA. She doesn't need a new 457 visa to stay and work in Australia. CWhy dont you check her BVA and see if any condition about working right.


----------



## khadija1986

Shoryuken said:


> You dont have to wait for CO, it may delay your grant so its better to lodge a complete application, including medicals
> You should also see that there is an ‘actions required
> ‘ flag in your application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much.


----------



## arvindjoshi

csdhan said:


> Yes, I read in previous posts that this process repeats until you submit that 17 page form and move on to next step.
> 
> Just curious qtn from a guy expecting invitation next week. I have already generated HAP IDs and undergone medicals, does the 17 page form have the option to enter these HAP IDs for me and my partner?



Hi,

Yes there is a question on page 3 for primary applicant where you have to provide the health assessment details.
There is a "Give Details" section where you will have to enter some details about your health assessment. Below this section you have to provide your HAPID.
Please see attached screen shot for your reference.


----------



## Karthik.

rajhan said:


> It wont happen, CO will cancel the ongoing 457 visa before granting your PR.
> BTW, since your 189 has been lodged, your wife should have been granted BVA. She doesn't need a new 457 visa to stay and work in Australia. CWhy dont you check her BVA and see if any condition about working right.


I do no think an in progress visa will be cancelled...I think only current visa will be overridden. In my opinion the 457 if comes later than PR, it may override the PR...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rajhan

Karthik. said:


> I do no think an in progress visa will be cancelled...I think only current visa will be overridden. In my opinion the 457 if comes later than PR, it may override the PR...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yeah, the issued 457 will override the PR. 
What I mean is 457 will not be issued, because the PR CO will notice your ongoing 457 application and help you to cancel it or withdraw it, because this has happened to one of my friends. 
However, I just talked to him but he said this may depend on your CO, some CO may not have the mood to care your interest.
So, the safe way is to withdraw the 457 application by yourself right after the PR grant.

One more to add, I just talked with an onshore agent friend, she gives me an affirmative answer that PR visa has higher priority than working visa and will not be overridden.
Emmm... gets more interesting.


----------



## rajhan

rajhan said:


> Yeah, the issued 457 will override the PR.
> What I mean is 457 will not be issued, because the PR CO will notice your ongoing 457 application and help you to cancel it or withdraw it, because this has happened to one of my friends.
> However, I just talked to him but he said this may depend on your CO, some CO may not have the mood to care your interest.
> So, the safe way is to withdraw the 457 application by yourself right after the PR grant.
> 
> One more to add, I just talked with an onshore agent friend, she gives me an affirmative answer that PR visa has higher priority than working visa and will not be overridden.
> Emmm... gets more interesting.


Well, the agent must be wrong, because a friend of a friend got APEC card and have his PR overridden, feel sorry for him....


----------



## Oneshift

You may want to consider withdrawing any other undecided visa applications you have

lodged with us. If you are granted another substantive visa your Skilled - Nominated

(subclass 190) visa will cease and if applicable, may affect your eligibility for government

benefits such as Centrelink or Medicare. To withdraw any other visa applications, you must

advise us in writing. More information is available on our website www.homeaffairs.gov.au/

lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/can-i-withdraw-my-visa-application

This is the text in grant letter.
You may need to check which visa is substantive
457 or PR?

Nonetheless, post PR, you should withdraw any other application.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rajhan

Oneshift said:


> You may want to consider withdrawing any other undecided visa applications you have
> 
> lodged with us. If you are granted another substantive visa your Skilled - Nominated
> 
> (subclass 190) visa will cease and if applicable, may affect your eligibility for government
> 
> benefits such as Centrelink or Medicare. To withdraw any other visa applications, you must
> 
> advise us in writing. More information is available on our website www.homeaffairs.gov.au/
> 
> lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/can-i-withdraw-my-visa-application
> 
> This is the text in grant letter.
> You may need to check which visa is substantive
> 457 or PR?
> 
> Nonetheless, post PR, you should withdraw any other application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Agreed, 457 is a substantive visa for sure.
BTW, congrats on your recent grant.


----------



## Ravinderpuri

Friends, needs some expert advise-
My wife’s 457 dependent visa is not yet approved n under processing which was submitted in Jan 18. Recently we have submitted (lodged) 189 visa application ( software engineer, 80 points) where my wife is primary (currently in India) while Iam secondary based out in sydney with 457 visa. 
1 - what will happen if wife’s dependent 457 get approved before 189? 
2- can we apply Tourist visa while both 457 & 189 still under processing?

Appreciate some advise n guidance.


----------



## hkhkhk

rajhan said:


> kumar.sandeep0109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All?
> 
> I have lodged my 189 application on 21st July. I am also claiming points for partner. Now the issue is that my partner’s 457 work visa is getting expired on Nov 30 and her company is renewing her visa. In this case we are not sure that when our PR will come and which visa will be granted first.
> I have read somewhere that newest visa cancels the previous one and I am afraid that if our PR comes first then her Work permits grants, in that situation her PR will cancel.
> 
> Can someone please suggest what should we do in this case.
> 
> Pls note we both are working in Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> It wont happen, CO will cancel the ongoing 457 visa before granting your PR.
> BTW, since your 189 has been lodged, your wife should have been granted BVA. She doesn't need a new 457 visa to stay and work in Australia. CWhy dont you check her BVA and see if any condition about working right.
Click to expand...




rajhan said:


> Karthik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do no think an in progress visa will be cancelled...I think only current visa will be overridden. In my opinion the 457 if comes later than PR, it may override the PR...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the issued 457 will override the PR.
> What I mean is 457 will not be issued, because the PR CO will notice your ongoing 457 application and help you to cancel it or withdraw it, because this has happened to one of my friends.
> However, I just talked to him but he said this may depend on your CO, some CO may not have the mood to care your interest.
> So, the safe way is to withdraw the 457 application by yourself right after the PR grant.
> 
> One more to add, I just talked with an onshore agent friend, she gives me an affirmative answer that PR visa has higher priority than working visa and will not be overridden.
> Emmm... gets more interesting.
Click to expand...

She is yet to file the extension of 457. And i am also waiting for PR grant.
Suppose she files 457/TSS visa and in meanwhile we got the PR, then is it possible to withdraw the 457/TSS application?


----------



## malik_mca

*DOE 6 Sep*

My DOE is 6 Sept with 70 points. Is there any chance of getting an invitation for 189 in next round planned for 11 September.


----------



## rajhan

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> She is yet to file the extension of 457. And i am also waiting for PR grant.
> Suppose she files 457/TSS visa and in meanwhile we got the PR, then is it possible to withdraw the 457/TSS application?


Sure thing, you can withdraw an application anytime before the decision has been made.
BTW, I got final answer form a MARA agent, 457 can override PR visa, however, with no doubt, you can claim it back with MARA agent's help, it will cost time and money but it's not a dead end.


----------



## Ria Varma

*Form80*

Hello,

I am preparing documents to submit my VISA application. In the same lines, can someone let me know is form 80 required for parents, siblings and in-laws?

Thanks,
Ria


----------



## amit.just.for.u

how much time it is taken by australia home affairs these days to PR offer visa? say for example visa application fee given in first week of Sep 2018?


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Everyone,

Right now filling my visa application form for 189. There is below question on page 13.
*Employment in nominated occupation*
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?

Is this question about the employment outside INDIA? My whole employment is in INDIA. What should I check "YES" or "NO"

Please suggest.


----------



## jerryniks

amit.just.for.u said:


> how much time it is taken by australia home affairs these days to PR offer visa? say for example visa application fee given in first week of Sep 2018?


six to eleven months


----------



## shekar.ym

Ria Varma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am preparing documents to submit my VISA application. In the same lines, can someone let me know is form 80 required for parents, siblings and in-laws?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria


no. only for primary applicant and dependents (wife and kids) form 80 is needed.


----------



## shekar.ym

amit.just.for.u said:


> how much time it is taken by australia home affairs these days to PR offer visa? say for example visa application fee given in first week of Sep 2018?


official time lines are in below link

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

refer to immi tracker for more accurate info on recent cases


----------



## shekar.ym

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Right now filling my visa application form for 189. There is below question on page 13.
> *Employment in nominated occupation*
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> Is this question about the employment outside INDIA? My whole employment is in INDIA. What should I check "YES" or "NO"
> 
> Please suggest.




should be YES and mention the overall years of experience you are claiming points for


----------



## Lylnoad

Can someone please help me clarifying the Overseas Police Cert 😞 ????

I came to Aus when I was 16 (im now 25), and would regularly come back to home country every year for a period of 1 - 3 months. Do I need to get a PCC from my home country that includes all periods I've returned ? 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## hemanth87

shekar.ym said:


> Ria Varma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am preparing documents to submit my VISA application. In the same lines, can someone let me know is form 80 required for parents, siblings and in-laws?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. only for primary applicant and dependents (wife and kids) form 80 is needed.
Click to expand...

Hey
Do we need Form80 for kid as well?
My kid is 5 years old and I did not submit Form80 for him in Immi.I only submitted for me and my wife.


----------



## Oneshift

Better subMit it before hand. I did it for my 8 year old son.

Better safe than getting a CO contact for that. Although pre submitting it couldnt save me either from co contact admin for same again.


hemanth87 said:


> Hey
> Do we need Form80 for kid as well?
> My kid is 5 years old and I did not submit Form80 for him in Immi.I only submitted for me and my wife.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## redtar1979

malik_mca said:


> My DOE is 6 Sept with 70 points. Is there any chance of getting an invitation for 189 in next round planned for 11 September.


Also try 190 just in case


----------



## kiwifruit

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Right now filling my visa application form for 189. There is below question on page 13.
> *Employment in nominated occupation*
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> Is this question about the employment outside INDIA? My whole employment is in INDIA. What should I check "YES" or "NO"
> 
> Please suggest.


Overseas in this case means outside Australia so the answer is YES. You need to include your employment in India.


----------



## kiwifruit

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All?
> 
> I have lodged my 189 application on 21st July. I am also claiming points for partner. Now the issue is that my partner’s 457 work visa is getting expired on Nov 30 and her company is renewing her visa. In this case we are not sure that when our PR will come and which visa will be granted first.
> I have read somewhere that newest visa cancels the previous one and I am afraid that if our PR comes first then her Work permits grants, in that situation her PR will cancel.
> 
> Can someone please suggest what should we do in this case.
> 
> Pls note we both are working in Sydney.


Did you lodge your 189 onshore? I assume you did as you say you are working in Sydney. I also assume that as you're claiming points for your partner she is a secondary applicant on your 189. In this case, as someone has pointed out already, both of you must have been granted a Bridging visa A with full working rights. You do not need to renew the 457 and I would advise you to talk to your partner's company asap to stop that renewal. If the 189 gets granted first and then the 457 finishes processing it will overwrite the PR. Getting it back is possible but would cost time and money so you should make sure that it does not happen.


----------



## kiwifruit

Lylnoad said:


> Can someone please help me clarifying the Overseas Police Cert 😞 ????
> 
> I came to Aus when I was 16 (im now 25), and would regularly come back to home country every year for a period of 1 - 3 months. Do I need to get a PCC from my home country that includes all periods I've returned ?
> 
> Thanks in advance xx


"When is a police certificate required?
If in the last 10 years after turning 16 years of age, you spent a total of 12 months or more in any country, including your home country, you may be asked to provide a police certificate from that country.

The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country."

So, if your stays in your home country add up to 12 months or more you will need a PCC for sure. The CO may request one even if it adds up to less than that as several have done recently.


----------



## Shoryuken

hemanth87 said:


> Hey
> Do we need Form80 for kid as well?
> My kid is 5 years old and I did not submit Form80 for him in Immi.I only submitted for me and my wife.


you don't need it mate,Form 80 is for character assessment. 
Extra and not required documentation unnecessarily burdens CO .you will only be making your application complex as CO will probably end up trying to figure out why have you submitted this document.More harm than good i reckon.Rest is upto you!


----------



## Shoryuken

Oneshift said:


> Better subMit it before hand. I did it for my 8 year old son.
> 
> Better safe than getting a CO contact for that. Although pre submitting it couldnt save me either from co contact admin for same again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Please share one instance where CO has requested Form 80 for kids.

First line of Form 80 :

Important – Please read this information carefully before you
complete this form. Once you have completed this form we
strongly advise that you keep a copy for your records.
This form is to be completed in English by applicants who are
16 years of age or over as requested by the office processing the
application


----------



## Sukhpuni84

You don’t need form 80 for applicants under 16, my son is 5 and my agent didn’t ask for his form 80.


189 lodged-31 MAY
EXTERNAL AUDITOR


----------



## gaps.jaini

Hey Guys, 

Could you please check the screen shot that I have attached with this message? It's from my IMMI Account profile. I lodged my application on 9th Aug 2017. I just want to make sure that this is the status after you lodge your application. Hope I am not missing anything which is delaying my application unnecessarily.

Thanks.


----------



## luvjd

gaps.jaini said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Could you please check the screen shot that I have attached with this message? It's from my IMMI Account profile. I lodged my application on 9th Aug 2017. I just want to make sure that this is the status after you lodge your application. Hope I am not missing anything which is delaying my application unnecessarily.
> 
> Thanks.


You are good. By the way, don't disclose your reference numbers etc., in a public forum.


----------



## gaps.jaini

luvjd said:


> You are good. By the way, don't disclose your reference numbers etc., in a public forum.


Thanks. There used to be an Edit button to edit the post. I can't see that now.


Edit: and that button is coming for this post. Funny. May be, it doesn't support attachments post.


----------



## ceinau15

Got CO contact today asking for certified copy of my partner's skills assessment. 

I don't know why they are asking for certified copy when it can be easily verified thru Engineers Australia by the reference number.

I will print our skills assessment outcome letters then have them signed by notary public.

Has anyone experienced the same? Please help.

Lodgement Date: May 23, 2018
ANZSCO: 233211


----------



## pagauspr

I too got CO contact, requested for certified copy of partner skill assessment...I have reuploaded the same coloured copy of ACS report on 28th aug , waiting for grant.


----------



## vinodsh

pagauspr said:


> I too got CO contact, requested for certified copy of partner skill assessment...I have reuploaded the same coloured copy of ACS report on 28th aug , waiting for grant.


I think you should provide them with certified copy as they have specifically asked for it. I hope you have taken some expert advice before uploading the same document again.


----------



## pagauspr

vinodsh said:


> pagauspr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too got CO contact, requested for certified copy of partner skill assessment...I have reuploaded the same coloured copy of ACS report on 28th aug , waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should provide them with certified copy as they have specifically asked for it. I hope you have taken some expert advice before uploading the same document again.
Click to expand...





Yes , ACS report cannot be certified as it’s an electronic copy not a physical copy, so we have to upload the colour copy. Even my ACS copy is just a clolor copy not certified one. I believe CO might have over looked my partners skill assessment as it uploaded under other documents sections of partner. Now uploaded under my documents check , as in the CO contact clearly mention the check list is for primary applicant. Others can comment if my understanding is correct?


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Someone reported DG lodgement date 27 May 
Is there anyone last week of May or first week of June?


189 lodged-31 MAY
EXTERNAL AUDITOR


----------



## Ece47518

pagauspr said:


> vinodsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagauspr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too got CO contact, requested for certified copy of partner skill assessment...I have reuploaded the same coloured copy of ACS report on 28th aug , waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should provide them with certified copy as they have specifically asked for it. I hope you have taken some expert advice before uploading the same document again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , ACS report cannot be certified as it’s an electronic copy not a physical copy, so we have to upload the colour copy. Even my ACS copy is just a clolor copy not certified one. I believe CO might have over looked my partners skill assessment as it uploaded under other documents sections of partner. Now uploaded under my documents check , as in the CO contact clearly mention the check list is for primary applicant. Others can comment if my understanding is correct?
Click to expand...

JPs do certify printed electronic copies as long as you show them that you are opening it from a legit site, and if i remember it correctly, you will just have to sign a waiver saying that it was from a legit organisation. I've done this several times before. No issues with them.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Someone reported DG lodgement date 27 May
> Is there anyone last week of May or first week of June?
> 
> 
> 189 lodged-31 MAY
> EXTERNAL AUDITOR


In case it helps - have a friend who lodged a 190 on 21 June 2018, got CO contact today asking for Form 80 and completion letter from their university for the oz study requirement.


----------



## yogithegreat

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Someone reported DG lodgement date 27 May
> Is there anyone last week of May or first week of June?
> 
> 
> 189 lodged-31 MAY
> EXTERNAL AUDITOR


I am, 189 internal auditor 29 May. But in my case, due to medical issue, health assessment for my wife is "in progress" status..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pagauspr

Ece47518 said:


> JPs do certify printed electronic copies as long as you show them that you are opening it from a legit site, and if i remember it correctly, you will just have to sign a waiver saying that it was from a legit organisation. I've done this several times before. No issues with them.




Just checking other threads and forum found below answer

Some of the Skill Assessment Authorities provide physical (hard copy)skill assessment result, if we are uploading black and white (that matter any document) copy of the original document it has to be certified by JP or relevant mentioned authority else color copy of the original document is sufficient. 

Also, i have tried to certify my payslip in Sydney the JP denied to certify them and same back in India. It is good to know we still can do with waiver approach.


----------



## JG

gaps.jaini said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Could you please check the screen shot that I have attached with this message? It's from my IMMI Account profile. I lodged my application on 9th Aug 2017. I just want to make sure that this is the status after you lodge your application. Hope I am not missing anything which is delaying my application unnecessarily.
> 
> Thanks.


My god, more than one year. Did you get any CO contacts?


----------



## santhoshpkumar

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Someone reported DG lodgement date 27 May
> Is there anyone last week of May or first week of June?
> 
> 
> 189 lodged-31 MAY
> EXTERNAL AUDITOR


That seems to be a onshore applicant and ICT Security Specilist.


----------



## hkhkhk

kiwifruit said:


> kumar.sandeep0109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All?
> 
> I have lodged my 189 application on 21st July. I am also claiming points for partner. Now the issue is that my partner’s 457 work visa is getting expired on Nov 30 and her company is renewing her visa. In this case we are not sure that when our PR will come and which visa will be granted first.
> I have read somewhere that newest visa cancels the previous one and I am afraid that if our PR comes first then her Work permits grants, in that situation her PR will cancel.
> 
> Can someone please suggest what should we do in this case.
> 
> Pls note we both are working in Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you lodge your 189 onshore? I assume you did as you say you are working in Sydney. I also assume that as you're claiming points for your partner she is a secondary applicant on your 189. In this case, as someone has pointed out already, both of you must have been granted a Bridging visa A with full working rights. You do not need to renew the 457 and I would advise you to talk to your partner's company asap to stop that renewal. If the 189 gets granted first and then the 457 finishes processing it will overwrite the PR. Getting it back is possible but would cost time and money so you should make sure that it does not happen.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply!! Yeah we are onshore and got the Bridging visa, but we cant work on this visa as we applied for the job and got this answer from some recruiter. A person can only work on bridging visa (PR) if they have financial crisis. 
She is yet to file thr 457/TSS.


----------



## bjg26

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kumar.sandeep0109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All?
> 
> I have lodged my 189 application on 21st July. I am also claiming points for partner. Now the issue is that my partner’s 457 work visa is getting expired on Nov 30 and her company is renewing her visa. In this case we are not sure that when our PR will come and which visa will be granted first.
> I have read somewhere that newest visa cancels the previous one and I am afraid that if our PR comes first then her Work permits grants, in that situation her PR will cancel.
> 
> Can someone please suggest what should we do in this case.
> 
> Pls note we both are working in Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you lodge your 189 onshore? I assume you did as you say you are working in Sydney. I also assume that as you're claiming points for your partner she is a secondary applicant on your 189. In this case, as someone has pointed out already, both of you must have been granted a Bridging visa A with full working rights. You do not need to renew the 457 and I would advise you to talk to your partner's company asap to stop that renewal. If the 189 gets granted first and then the 457 finishes processing it will overwrite the PR. Getting it back is possible but would cost time and money so you should make sure that it does not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply!! Yeah we are onshore and got the Bridging visa, but we cant work on this visa as we applied for the job and got this answer from some recruiter. A person can only work on bridging visa (PR) if they have financial crisis.
> She is yet to file thr 457/TSS.
Click to expand...

May I request if someone can verify this regarding BVA. I lodged my PR application last 12th July 2018, my contract ends on 30th June 2019 for 457 and quite unsure if I'll get the grant by June 2019.


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> Thanks.
> 
> However, this is very disappointing news for my case.
> 
> Total 4 grants reported today for Jan-18 lodgement.
> 
> 1) Nash Victor and AB M (lodged 19th Jan) and CO contacted on 26-Jun
> 
> 2) Richamonk and Andyrent (lodged 19th Jan) and CO contacted on 28-Jun
> 
> It means, they ignored my Immi commencement case dated 27-Jun
> 
> And from tomorrow, move ahead with CO contact cases 28-Jun & later.



As I had fear in mind, and it is happening in same way.

Today, a 13-Jan grant reported with CO contact date as 29-Jun i.e. they skipped my Immi Commencement case dated 27-Jun 

Any Jan-2018 lodged guy here with CO contact on or before 27th Jun ? Please confirm !!


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003

shekar.ym said:


> official time lines are in below link
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
> 
> refer to immi tracker for more accurate info on recent cases


Hi Shekhar,

Did you get PCC from the passport website India under PCC section or how you got the PCC.Please can you tell what did you do for getting PCC.
Thanks.


----------



## paichandru

I have lodged my application (189, Software Engineer) May 31st too. Waiting for either CO contact or DG.


----------



## KVK

GUNBUN said:


> As I had fear in mind, and it is happening in same way.
> 
> Today, a 13-Jan grant reported with CO contact date as 29-Jun i.e. they skipped my Immi Commencement case dated 27-Jun
> 
> Any Jan-2018 lodged guy here with CO contact on or before 27th Jun ? Please confirm !!


Hey I am also here Jan-18 lodgement, received the immi commencement email on June 26th and had employment verification done on 26th June. From then to now patiently waiting to hear anything from DHA.


----------



## Sadiq1

Hi All
This Is my first post and got a few questions, need guidance.

1. Post invite,I have lodged my application on 16th June 2018. Still waiting for CO contact. Is there any trend for first contact wait period?
2. Per AUS Mimi website, I have uploaded “required docs”. Do we need to also fill and upload “additional documents” like FORM 80, 1221 or shall I wait for request for same from CO?

Please advice, T&R
Sadiq


----------



## vijaysharma1953

Sir How can I sign a waiver for my business visa PCC from Qatar which I am unable to procure after so many efforts.Thanks


pagauspr said:


> Just checking other threads and forum found below answer
> 
> Some of the Skill Assessment Authorities provide physical (hard copy)skill assessment result, if we are uploading black and white (that matter any document) copy of the original document it has to be certified by JP or relevant mentioned authority else color copy of the original document is sufficient.
> 
> Also, i have tried to certify my payslip in Sydney the JP denied to certify them and same back in India. It is good to know we still can do with waiver approach.


Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Sadiq1 said:


> Hi All
> This Is my first post and got a few questions, need guidance.
> 
> 1. Post invite,I have lodged my application on 16th June 2018. Still waiting for CO contact. Is there any trend for first contact wait period?
> 2. Per AUS Mimi website, I have uploaded “required docs”. Do we need to also fill and upload “additional documents” like FORM 80, 1221 or shall I wait for request for same from CO?
> 
> Please advice, T&R
> Sadiq


2 - I would upload Form 80 / Form 1221 / and CV as recommended by DHA.


----------



## KVK

josygeorge000 said:


> My god, more than one year. Did you get any CO contacts?


If i would be in your place, I would make sure that I will hound them day and night.


----------



## shekar.ym

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hi Shekhar,
> 
> Did you get PCC from the passport website India under PCC section or how you got the PCC.Please can you tell what did you do for getting PCC.
> Thanks.


since i am in US, i got my India PCC from Indian Embassy here.


----------



## Madhu Sharma

Hi, need help and suggestions...
We are filing VISA application for our family, all documents are ready but there is a issue in birth certificate of our younger son. His 2nd name is different in his birth certificate vs passport and Aadhar card. His application in MC office is still under processing and the officer who is in charge is hospitalised now, so don’t know how much more time they will take. Can we file our application as it is and upload the correct document later.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pagauspr

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Sir How can I sign a waiver for my business visa PCC from Qatar which I am unable to procure after so many efforts.Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk




Hi, the waiver we are talking is about to certify electronic copy of documents. Not sure about the PCC waiver, others please respond, if you have any idea on the PCC waiver.


----------



## shekar.ym

Madhu Sharma said:


> Hi, need help and suggestions...
> We are filing VISA application for our family, all documents are ready but there is a issue in birth certificate of our younger son. His 2nd name is different in his birth certificate vs passport and Aadhar card. His application in MC office is still under processing and the officer who is in charge is hospitalised now, so don’t know how much more time they will take. Can we file our application as it is and upload the correct document later.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes you can upload documents even after lodge.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Guys, is there any thread here or Whatsapp group or for people moving to Perth. Basically all the information are centered around the big two (Sydney & Melbourne). I intend to move there when I get my grant, so if any one here know one or want to start a group from scratch PM me please.


----------



## shekar.ym

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, is there any thread here or Whatsapp group or for people moving to Perth. Basically all the information are centered around the big two (Sydney & Melbourne). I intend to move there when I get my grant, so if any one here know one or want to start a group from scratch PM me please.



please IM me if there is any such group


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003

shekar.ym said:


> since i am in US, i got my India PCC from Indian Embassy here.


Thanks Shekar


----------



## csdhan

I'm not claiming any spouse points but the 17-page visa form is asking her education and work details along with duties, is this normal?

Do I need to attach employment proofs for her even though I'm not claiming points but filling all these details?


----------



## utopia1987

santhoshpkumar said:


> Yeah we have a local bangalore whatsapp group, we are in touch, we been planning to meet in bang, but looks like it will only happen in Aus.


Hi,

I am also a candidate from Bangalore. Have submitted the visa application on 26th July 2018 and have uploaded all documents too. In the middle of finishing additional medical tests asked by the medical case officer.

Please let me know the how can I get added to the Whatsapp group?

Thanks.


----------



## IreKer

Hey everyone, 

Quick question - does anyone know if I update my residential address using the 'update us' section, will it have any effect on the processing time?

I know someone the other day posted saying uploading extra docs didn't seem to make a difference, I'm just reluctant to cause any further delays as I've already been waiting since Oct 2017.

Thanks!


----------



## gaps.jaini

josygeorge000 said:


> My god, more than one year. Did you get any CO contacts?


No commencement mail. No CO contact. 
Looks like they will come to my home to hand over the citizenship itself. Lol


----------



## Shoryuken

csdhan said:


> I'm not claiming any spouse points but the 17-page visa form is asking her education and work details along with duties, is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to attach employment proofs for her even though I'm not claiming points but filling all these details?



Yes. Just fill in details and fill the same information in Form 80 as well
No need to upload employment proofs, you should upload spouse’s education certs , transcripts though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agentkamz2015

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Sir How can I sign a waiver for my business visa PCC from Qatar which I am unable to procure after so many efforts.Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Hi, have you tried applying Qatar PCC in Qatar embassy Canberra? We just send the application forms and documentations there, as processing with representative in Qatar is tedious. Now we just have to wait.


----------



## Shoryuken

gaps.jaini said:


> No commencement mail. No CO contact.
> Looks like they will come to my home to hand over the citizenship itself. Lol


I really like your attitude . Hang on , you will soon hear good news.
Wish you best!!


----------



## Shoryuken

IreKer said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Quick question - does anyone know if I update my residential address using the 'update us' section, will it have any effect on the processing time?
> 
> I know someone the other day posted saying uploading extra docs didn't seem to make a difference, I'm just reluctant to cause any further delays as I've already been waiting since Oct 2017.
> 
> Thanks!


Just sharing my thoughts and they are not professional or experience based views.

I will do both.
1. I think doing the right step is important in immigration application matters.
If there is a change is circumstance ,update.I hope that this triggers your application grant. 
2. Perhaps you can wait a bit until September as its expected that many pending applications might be cleared in this month.


----------



## chewbacca36

Hi,

I've lodged my 189 application about a month ago.

Did not claim overseas or local experience for additional points.

However on my IMMI's page (in the action required), they asked to provide "evidence of oversea work experience".

Can anyone here kindly advise what I need to do?


----------



## JHubble

Dear Friends,

I'm happy to share the good news, that I received the GOLDEN mail, for me and family.

My sincere thanks to all the forum members who guided me in achieving this goal. And I wish and pray everyone awaiting for the grant would hear the good news soon.

I'm a Jan-2018 applicant, received the grant with No CO contact nor Immi Commencement notification mail. So, guys who are in same situation like me, I hope your golden mails are around the corner too.

Below is my timeline:

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (75p) : 20-12-2017
Invitation : 03-Jan-2018
Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2018
Grant: 11-Sept-2018

Thank you all for all the support and motivation. Will update the immitracker right now.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gospel

GUNBUN said:


> As I had fear in mind, and it is happening in same way.
> 
> Today, a 13-Jan grant reported with CO contact date as 29-Jun i.e. they skipped my Immi Commencement case dated 27-Jun
> 
> Any Jan-2018 lodged guy here with CO contact on or before 27th Jun ? Please confirm !!


Something is definitely wrong here. I applied on 19th of Jan with CO contact on 26th of June (CO asked to send PTE via Persian website) - Since then i haven't heard anything.

Its shocking to see that applications before and after mine have received grants. I think my file has been lost in the pile. 

Any suggestions guys on what to do?


----------



## gospel

JHubble said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm happy to share the good news, that I received the GOLDEN mail, for me and family.
> 
> My sincere thanks to all the forum members who guided me in achieving this goal. And I wish and pray everyone awaiting for the grant would hear the good news soon.
> 
> I'm a Jan-2018 applicant, received the grant with No CO contact nor Immi Commencement notification mail. So, guys who are in same situation like me, I hope your golden mails are around the corner too.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI - Visa 189 (75p) : 20-12-2017
> Invitation : 03-Jan-2018
> Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2018
> Grant: 11-Sept-2018
> 
> Thank you all for all the support and motivation. Will update the immitracker right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Congratulations mate!. Could you please tell us the officer that sent your grant.

Thanks


----------



## chp85

gospel said:


> JHubble said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm happy to share the good news, that I received the GOLDEN mail, for me and family.
> 
> My sincere thanks to all the forum members who guided me in achieving this goal. And I wish and pray everyone awaiting for the grant would hear the good news soon.
> 
> I'm a Jan-2018 applicant, received the grant with No CO contact nor Immi Commencement notification mail. So, guys who are in same situation like me, I hope your golden mails are around the corner too.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI - Visa 189 (75p) : 20-12-2017
> Invitation : 03-Jan-2018
> Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2018
> Grant: 11-Sept-2018
> 
> Thank you all for all the support and motivation. Will update the immitracker right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate!. Could you please tell us the officer that sent your grant.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Congratulations jhubble! This is indeed good news for us too..


----------



## gaps.jaini

chewbacca36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged my 189 application about a month ago.
> 
> Did not claim overseas or local experience for additional points.
> 
> However on my IMMI's page (in the action required), they asked to provide "evidence of oversea work experience".
> 
> Can anyone here kindly advise what I need to do?


Overseas means out of Australia.


----------



## Binnie

Hi gaps.jaini
We are in worse condition than you lodged application on 28 December 2016. Since than waiting with few CO CONTACTS. And believe us our file is too simple; no work experience nothing to verify. Our agent told us there is no particular reason why some files are stuck. Hoping my grant soon. Hope you too get it soon👍


----------



## derik2020

Experts, with the new immi web interface, where shall I upload the form 1221?








-


----------



## expatprash

GUNBUN said:


> As I had fear in mind, and it is happening in same way.
> 
> Today, a 13-Jan grant reported with CO contact date as 29-Jun i.e. they skipped my Immi Commencement case dated 27-Jun
> 
> Any Jan-2018 lodged guy here with CO contact on or before 27th Jun ? Please confirm !!


Been following this as a silent spectator. I'm a Dec 20th 2017 applicant. Got a CO contact for AFP check document on 20-May which I responded with the document on 29-May. No updates after that.

75 points
261312 - Developer Programmer
EOI: 6-Dc-17
ITA: 20-Dec-17
CO Contact: 20-May-18
Grant: ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

chewbacca36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged my 189 application about a month ago.
> 
> Did not claim overseas or local experience for additional points.
> 
> However on my IMMI's page (in the action required), they asked to provide "evidence of oversea work experience".
> 
> Can anyone here kindly advise what I need to do?


Hey, not to worry - I have a similar issue for 190 and lodged on 21 August 2018 (so after the immiaccount changes).

I'm only claiming points for onshore (Australian) experience - but I listed all my employment (as asked to do so) - this included onshore and offshore (non-Australian) experience. 

As a result, one of the "REQUIRED" tabs that popped up for document upload was "Overseas Evidence of Employment" - this, despite me not claiming any points for overseas employment. There was the pop-up asking me to explain why I wasn't uploading anything at the time, and I wrote: "I am not claiming overseas skilled employment, and I do not have any overseas skilled employment". 

I checked with a MARA agent and they said that should be fine, and that it is very unlikely the CO will ask for evidence of employment that is not used in some way to claim points (e.g. deducted by assessing authorities). 

Hope that helps!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

derik2020 said:


> Experts, with the new immi web interface, where shall I upload the form 1221?


I uploaded it under the Character Evidence section


----------



## derik2020

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I uploaded it under the Character Evidence section


Thanks buddy, appreciate that...


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

Happy to share that my looonng.. wait has come to an end. Got the grant today for me, wife and daughter @ 3:47AM IST. My timeline below

EOI submission date: 23-Apr-2017
With 65pts

Updated EOI: 09-Jan-2018
With 75pts

Invite date: 18-Jan-2018

Lodged date: 18-Jan-2018
189/75 pts/261313/India

CO contact: 28-Jun-2018
For pte score report which was already sent

Grant date: 11-Sep-2018

IED: 22-Jan-2019
Based on PCC date

Thanks to everyone in the forum for helping and clarifying all my queries.

All the best to everyone waiting...

- Rajesh

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Happy to share that my looonng.. wait has come to an end. Got the grant today for me, wife and daughter @ 3:47AM IST. My timeline below
> 
> EOI submission date: 23-Apr-2017
> With 65pts
> 
> Updated EOI: 09-Jan-2018
> With 75pts
> 
> Invite date: 18-Jan-2018
> 
> Lodged date: 18-Jan-2018
> 189/75 pts/261313/India
> 
> CO contact: 28-Jun-2018
> For pte score report which was already sent
> 
> Grant date: 11-Sep-2018
> 
> IED: 22-Jan-2019
> Based on PCC date
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for helping and clarifying all my queries.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting...
> 
> - Rajesh
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk




Many congratulations. All the best for the journey ahead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.shailender

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Happy to share that my looonng.. wait has come to an end. Got the grant today for me, wife and daughter @ 3:47AM IST. My timeline below
> 
> EOI submission date: 23-Apr-2017
> With 65pts
> 
> Updated EOI: 09-Jan-2018
> With 75pts
> 
> Invite date: 18-Jan-2018
> 
> Lodged date: 18-Jan-2018
> 189/75 pts/261313/India
> 
> CO contact: 28-Jun-2018
> For pte score report which was already sent
> 
> Grant date: 11-Sep-2018
> 
> IED: 22-Jan-2019
> Based on PCC date
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for helping and clarifying all my queries.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting...
> 
> - Rajesh
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Congratulations !!!


----------



## ankur14

*Next Step After Invite*

Hi All,

We have received our invite last night and now preparing ourselves for next step to apply for visa and provide all possible documents. I have few questions and looking for any information related to the same.

1. Our documents are ready and below is the list of all documents. Please confirm if any document is missing except PCC & Medical.

*Main Applicant:*
Passport + Visa Pages
Old Passport(If Required)
Company RnR Letter
Company ID Card
UG Consolidated Marksheet
UG Degree
PG Consolidated Marksheet
PG Degree
Company Payslips (at least 1 for each quarter)
*Company Appointment Letter (Letter given at campus placement joining date is not different in the letter as compare with Actual joining date)*
Appraisal Letters
UK Tax Returns
UK Visa Invite Letter
UK Payslips
India ITR's
Form16
Name Change Affidavit
PF Passbook
10th Marksheet with DOB
12th Marksheet with DOB
PAN
Bank Statements
Marriage Certificate
Form 80
Form 1221
Form 26AS
Aadhar Card
PTE Scorecard
ACS result

*Spouse:*
Passport + Visa Pages
Company1 Reference Letter with RnR
Company2 Statutory Declaration with RnR
Company1 Payslips
Company2 Payslips
Company1 Appointment Letter - Campus Placement offer letter
Company2 Appointment Letter
Company1 Appraisal Letters
Company2 Appraisal Letter
Company1 Relieving Letter
Company2 Relieving Letter
Company1 FnF
Company2 FnF
ITR's
Company1 Form16
Company2 Form16
UG Consolidated Marksheet
UG Degree
PF Passbook
10th Marksheet with DOB
10th Passing Certificate with DOB
12th Marksheet
12th Passing Certificate
PAN
Bank Statements
Marriage Certificate
Form26AS
Form 80
Form 1221
Aadhar Card
PTE Scorecard
ACS result

2. Spouse currently working in a company for which no experience is claimed and we didn't submit any documents for ACS assessment as well. Do we still need to provide any document in Visa application for current company of spouse?

3. Some of our documents are not scanned properly and have lines and dust marks, shall we do it again or put those in application? Will that impact anything?

4. Regarding PCC, we are trying to get PCC done ASAP coz it takes time in PCC but we are little concerned as PCC from India needs to be done via an application in which we have to provide our permanent address as well as current address. In our case both of our permanent addresses are now changed and we do not have any government ID's for those addresses. Does Police verify permanent address along with current address to issue PCC?

5. We know that if we have any document in black & white we need to get it stamped. Does the stamp date matters? Also, we have some payslips which were provided in black & white print only, shall we get those notarized/stamped before uploading in visa application?

6. We do not have birth certificate as of now and trying to arrange, is it necessary to upload birth certificates?


----------



## chewbacca36

@PrettyIsotonic

Thank you!! Feel much better now 🙂


----------



## ChandanaSai

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Happy to share that my looonng.. wait has come to an end. Got the grant today for me, wife and daughter @ 3:47AM IST. My timeline below
> 
> EOI submission date: 23-Apr-2017
> With 65pts
> 
> Updated EOI: 09-Jan-2018
> With 75pts
> 
> Invite date: 18-Jan-2018
> 
> Lodged date: 18-Jan-2018
> 189/75 pts/261313/India
> 
> CO contact: 28-Jun-2018
> For pte score report which was already sent
> 
> Grant date: 11-Sep-2018
> 
> IED: 22-Jan-2019
> Based on PCC date
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for helping and clarifying all my queries.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting...
> 
> - Rajesh
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have received our invite last night and now preparing ourselves for next step to apply for visa and provide all possible documents. I have few questions and looking for any information related to the same.
> 
> 1. Our documents are ready and below is the list of all documents. Please confirm if any document is missing except PCC & Medical.
> 
> *Main Applicant:*
> Passport + Visa Pages
> Old Passport(If Required)
> Company RnR Letter
> Company ID Card
> UG Consolidated Marksheet
> UG Degree
> PG Consolidated Marksheet
> PG Degree
> Company Payslips (at least 1 for each quarter)
> *Company Appointment Letter (Letter given at campus placement joining date is not different in the letter as compare with Actual joining date)*
> Appraisal Letters
> UK Tax Returns
> UK Visa Invite Letter
> UK Payslips
> India ITR's
> Form16
> Name Change Affidavit
> PF Passbook
> 10th Marksheet with DOB
> 12th Marksheet with DOB
> PAN
> Bank Statements
> Marriage Certificate
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Form 26AS
> Aadhar Card
> PTE Scorecard
> ACS result
> 
> *Spouse:*
> Passport + Visa Pages
> Company1 Reference Letter with RnR
> Company2 Statutory Declaration with RnR
> Company1 Payslips
> Company2 Payslips
> Company1 Appointment Letter - Campus Placement offer letter
> Company2 Appointment Letter
> Company1 Appraisal Letters
> Company2 Appraisal Letter
> Company1 Relieving Letter
> Company2 Relieving Letter
> Company1 FnF
> Company2 FnF
> ITR's
> Company1 Form16
> Company2 Form16
> UG Consolidated Marksheet
> UG Degree
> PF Passbook
> 10th Marksheet with DOB
> 10th Passing Certificate with DOB
> 12th Marksheet
> 12th Passing Certificate
> PAN
> Bank Statements
> Marriage Certificate
> Form26AS
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Aadhar Card
> PTE Scorecard
> ACS result
> 
> 2. Spouse currently working in a company for which no experience is claimed and we didn't submit any documents for ACS assessment as well. Do we still need to provide any document in Visa application for current company of spouse?
> 
> 3. Some of our documents are not scanned properly and have lines and dust marks, shall we do it again or put those in application? Will that impact anything?
> 
> 4. Regarding PCC, we are trying to get PCC done ASAP coz it takes time in PCC but we are little concerned as PCC from India needs to be done via an application in which we have to provide our permanent address as well as current address. In our case both of our permanent addresses are now changed and we do not have any government ID's for those addresses. Does Police verify permanent address along with current address to issue PCC?
> 
> 5. We know that if we have any document in black & white we need to get it stamped. Does the stamp date matters? Also, we have some payslips which were provided in black & white print only, shall we get those notarized/stamped before uploading in visa application?
> 
> 6. We do not have birth certificate as of now and trying to arrange, is it necessary to upload birth certificates?


I would also include CV for both applicants (it is recommended along with Form 80 / Form 1221 by DHA for potentially faster processing).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

chewbacca36 said:


> @PrettyIsotonic
> 
> Thank you!! Feel much better now 🙂


Do update / PM me if you get any requests for that evidence - since we are in the same boat!


----------



## GUNBUN

No new May 2018 grant today & no CO contact as well. 

Looks like they will clear backlog now.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Reiterating for Jan applicants and others who are frustrated at being passed over, this is from September 2017 - but may be relevant (source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/september-2017)

Allocation time frames
Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.

Important: agents should not assume that they have months to provide supporting documentation. Applications should be complete at time of lodgement.


----------



## Airav2AU

I am filing visa for 189. Just realized that in educational certificates, I am having initials(first letter of last name) instead of full last name. Is this considered as having a different name ? In that case what proof should we provide ?

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Reiterating for Jan applicants and others who are frustrated at being passed over, this is from September 2017 - but may be relevant (source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/september-2017)
> 
> Allocation time frames
> Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.
> 
> Important: agents should not assume that they have months to provide supporting documentation. Applications should be complete at time of lodgement.


Hahaha PI...I have a feeling that you took over the vacant position of newbienz. Lol 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

GUNBUN said:


> Hahaha PI...I have a feeling that you took over the vacant position of newbienz. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Nobody can fill in the shoes of that legend haha

Just want to share something, anything, that will quieten some of the anxiety from waiting


----------



## NKK_AUS

Hi All,

Planning to claim spouse points. Does spouse need to clear english exam before filing the EoI?

Thanks,


----------



## ankur14

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would also include CV for both applicants (it is recommended along with Form 80 / Form 1221 by DHA for potentially faster processing).



Thanks, we'll add CV's too.


----------



## Adam1618

NKK_AUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Planning to claim spouse points. Does spouse need to clear english exam before filing the EoI?
> 
> Thanks,


yup, if you're claiming points for your spouse. he/ she needs to take the english exam before you submit EOI. though the points needed to achieve is much lower compared to the main applicant.


----------



## Shoryuken

ankur14 said:


> Thanks, we'll add CV's too.



Please note that 10th Certificate is the DOB proof and not just marksheets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lal3185gol

Case officer assigned-need time extension.
Hi valued members of this thread. Im new to this forum and seek your expert advice on time extension required by us to co assigned to us for 189 visa for additional documents requested.

Our agent did not inform that we will need documents as spouse pte score, spouse police clearance etc and we are on a family vacation from 6th sep 2018 till 22 sep 2018.
Co has requested for police cleaerance and past employment references along with spouse pte score by 3rd oct 2018. Police clearance needs me to submit original passpprt n we are overseas.
Pte needs to be taken after we reach home back. So was wondering if we can request time ectension from case officer? 

Has anyone got information re tge same pls and how to proceed.

Thanks


----------



## nilak

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have received our invite last night and now preparing ourselves for next step to apply for visa and provide all possible documents. I have few questions and looking for any information related to the same.
> 
> 1. Our documents are ready and below is the list of all documents. Please confirm if any document is missing except PCC & Medical.
> 
> *Main Applicant:*
> Passport + Visa Pages
> Old Passport(If Required)
> Company RnR Letter
> Company ID Card
> UG Consolidated Marksheet
> UG Degree
> PG Consolidated Marksheet
> PG Degree
> Company Payslips (at least 1 for each quarter)
> *Company Appointment Letter (Letter given at campus placement joining date is not different in the letter as compare with Actual joining date)*
> Appraisal Letters
> UK Tax Returns
> UK Visa Invite Letter
> UK Payslips
> India ITR's
> Form16
> Name Change Affidavit
> PF Passbook
> 10th Marksheet with DOB
> 12th Marksheet with DOB
> PAN
> Bank Statements
> Marriage Certificate
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Form 26AS
> Aadhar Card
> PTE Scorecard
> ACS result
> 
> *Spouse:*
> Passport + Visa Pages
> Company1 Reference Letter with RnR
> Company2 Statutory Declaration with RnR
> Company1 Payslips
> Company2 Payslips
> Company1 Appointment Letter - Campus Placement offer letter
> Company2 Appointment Letter
> Company1 Appraisal Letters
> Company2 Appraisal Letter
> Company1 Relieving Letter
> Company2 Relieving Letter
> Company1 FnF
> Company2 FnF
> ITR's
> Company1 Form16
> Company2 Form16
> UG Consolidated Marksheet
> UG Degree
> PF Passbook
> 10th Marksheet with DOB
> 10th Passing Certificate with DOB
> 12th Marksheet
> 12th Passing Certificate
> PAN
> Bank Statements
> Marriage Certificate
> Form26AS
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Aadhar Card
> PTE Scorecard
> ACS result
> 
> 2. Spouse currently working in a company for which no experience is claimed and we didn't submit any documents for ACS assessment as well. Do we still need to provide any document in Visa application for current company of spouse?
> 
> 3. Some of our documents are not scanned properly and have lines and dust marks, shall we do it again or put those in application? Will that impact anything?
> 
> 4. Regarding PCC, we are trying to get PCC done ASAP coz it takes time in PCC but we are little concerned as PCC from India needs to be done via an application in which we have to provide our permanent address as well as current address. In our case both of our permanent addresses are now changed and we do not have any government ID's for those addresses. Does Police verify permanent address along with current address to issue PCC?
> 
> 5. We know that if we have any document in black & white we need to get it stamped. Does the stamp date matters? Also, we have some payslips which were provided in black & white print only, shall we get those notarized/stamped before uploading in visa application?
> 
> 6. We do not have birth certificate as of now and trying to arrange, is it necessary to upload birth certificates?


Hi,
do we need to scan all the pages of passport where visa stamped?


----------



## shoneh

Hello All,

I am very much relieved to say that we, a family of 4, *got our grant today*. Although I was always a silent reader, but this forum was my go to forum for any doubts.

I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting. 

261313 - 80 points
EOI: 22-May-18
Invited: 22-May-18
Lodge date: 24-may-18
All formalities completed by 2-July-18
Grant: 11-Sep-18 
Arrive by: 31-May-19

Thanks


----------



## Ptashant

shoneh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very much relieved to say that we, a family of 4, *got our grant today*. Although I was always a silent reader, but this forum was my go to forum for any doubts.
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting.
> 
> 261313 - 80 points
> EOI: 22-May-18
> Invited: 22-May-18
> Lodge date: 24-may-18
> All formalities completed by 2-July-18
> Grant: 11-Sep-18
> Arrive by: 31-May-19
> 
> Thanks


Congrats.. Did you get direct grant?


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shoneh

Yes got direct grant. I am assuming direct grant means no CO contact, please let me know otherwise


----------



## Ptashant

shoneh said:


> Yes got direct grant. I am assuming direct grant means no CO contact, please let me know otherwise


Yes you answered my question. Thanks.. I am 27 June as lodged date..eagerly waiting.. Hope everyone gets it. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

shoneh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very much relieved to say that we, a family of 4, *got our grant today*. Although I was always a silent reader, but this forum was my go to forum for any doubts.
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting.
> 
> 261313 - 80 points
> EOI: 22-May-18
> Invited: 22-May-18
> Lodge date: 24-may-18
> All formalities completed by 2-July-18
> Grant: 11-Sep-18
> Arrive by: 31-May-19
> 
> Thanks


Congrats mate. u offshore ?


----------



## Dv8989

Hi I have one question regarding Australia migration. kindly help me.

If one person has 6 years experience and will do ACS. Suppose ACS deduct 4 years and he have effectively 2 years. Can he just update his application after one more year of waiting or he has to give ACS again?


----------



## shoneh

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Congrats mate. u offshore ?



Thanks, Yes off shore


----------



## Ravinderpuri

Hello friends, need expert advice- 
- 457 ( dependent) submitted in jan 18 while 189 ( primary) is lodged in Aug 18 - both application is under processing
Question-
1- if 457 visa approved first then will 457 visa override 189 application?
2- can we apply tourist visa while 457 & 189 under processing?

Appreciate for your help


----------



## ajyegnesh

shoneh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am very much relieved to say that we, a family of 4, *got our grant today*. Although I was always a silent reader, but this forum was my go to forum for any doubts.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 - 80 points
> 
> EOI: 22-May-18
> 
> Invited: 22-May-18
> 
> Lodge date: 24-may-18
> 
> All formalities completed by 2-July-18
> 
> Grant: 11-Sep-18
> 
> Arrive by: 31-May-19
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Just a lame question from newbie.. the timeline is much shorter because of 80 points or it can happen for 75points also?!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

gaps.jaini said:


> No commencement mail. No CO contact.
> Looks like they will come to my home to hand over the citizenship itself. Lol


Pls try and communicate with them. If possible please let me know what they told about the delay. Coz i am also waiting with the same ANZCO....


----------



## Shoryuken

ajyegnesh said:


> Just a lame question from newbie.. the timeline is much shorter because of 80 points or it can happen for 75points also?!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



High points has no advantage on processing times.

Circumstances that affect processing times
We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:

whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.shailender

shoneh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very much relieved to say that we, a family of 4, *got our grant today*. Although I was always a silent reader, but this forum was my go to forum for any doubts.
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting.
> 
> 261313 - 80 points
> EOI: 22-May-18
> Invited: 22-May-18
> Lodge date: 24-may-18
> All formalities completed by 2-July-18
> Grant: 11-Sep-18
> Arrive by: 31-May-19
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations !!!

My Lodge date is 29th May.. hoping for grant in next few days..


----------



## divism

*Hi! Need help*

I got my grant yesterday and need some help about the docs required. Please can I ping you separately?



shoneh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very much relieved to say that we, a family of 4, *got our grant today*. Although I was always a silent reader, but this forum was my go to forum for any doubts.
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting.
> 
> 261313 - 80 points
> EOI: 22-May-18
> Invited: 22-May-18
> Lodge date: 24-may-18
> All formalities completed by 2-July-18
> Grant: 11-Sep-18
> Arrive by: 31-May-19
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sharma.shailender

Dv8989 said:


> Hi I have one question regarding Australia migration. kindly help me.
> 
> If one person has 6 years experience and will do ACS. Suppose ACS deduct 4 years and he have effectively 2 years. Can he just update his application after one more year of waiting or he has to give ACS again?


If you want to increase your score by adding another year of experience, you need to get assessed again.


----------



## aswin4PR

Dv8989 said:


> Hi I have one question regarding Australia migration. kindly help me.
> 
> If one person has 6 years experience and will do ACS. Suppose ACS deduct 4 years and he have effectively 2 years. Can he just update his application after one more year of waiting or he has to give ACS again?


You can do that for sure if you are working for the same organization with same designation or roles and responsibilities.


----------



## aswin4PR

sharma.shailender said:


> If you want to increase your score by adding another year of experience, you need to get assessed again.


.
NO need to do that. I suggest you create an EOI with current details and Once your experience reaches 3+ years it will automatically increase your Points and Update your DOE.


----------



## shekar.ym

JHubble said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm happy to share the good news, that I received the GOLDEN mail, for me and family.
> 
> My sincere thanks to all the forum members who guided me in achieving this goal. And I wish and pray everyone awaiting for the grant would hear the good news soon.
> 
> I'm a Jan-2018 applicant, received the grant with No CO contact nor Immi Commencement notification mail. So, guys who are in same situation like me, I hope your golden mails are around the corner too.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI - Visa 189 (75p) : 20-12-2017
> Invitation : 03-Jan-2018
> Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2018
> Grant: 11-Sept-2018
> 
> Thank you all for all the support and motivation. Will update the immitracker right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


congrats and good luck


----------



## shoneh

ajyegnesh said:


> Just a lame question from newbie.. the timeline is much shorter because of 80 points or it can happen for 75points also?!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone's guess!!! but I did provide as many document as I could on day one itself. I had kept all the docs ready even before I filed EOI. Also I guess my case was simple, just one job switch and just one degree.


----------



## sharma.shailender

aswin4PR said:


> .
> NO need to do that. I suggest you create an EOI with current details and Once your experience reaches 3+ years it will automatically increase your Points and Update your DOE.


Thanks for correcting me.. But I suppose, if you claim these additional points for experience, it means you are self-assessing yourself for the post-assessment period. So, when you submit your Visa application, you need to submit sufficient documents to support your self-assessment.


----------



## shoneh

divism said:


> I got my grant yesterday and need some help about the docs required. Please can I ping you separately?


Sure.


----------



## shekar.ym

NKK_AUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Planning to claim spouse points. Does spouse need to clear english exam before filing the EoI?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes


----------



## shekar.ym

shoneh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very much relieved to say that we, a family of 4, *got our grant today*. Although I was always a silent reader, but this forum was my go to forum for any doubts.
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting.
> 
> 261313 - 80 points
> EOI: 22-May-18
> Invited: 22-May-18
> Lodge date: 24-may-18
> All formalities completed by 2-July-18
> Grant: 11-Sep-18
> Arrive by: 31-May-19
> 
> Thanks


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Happy to share that my looonng.. wait has come to an end. Got the grant today for me, wife and daughter @ 3:47AM IST. My timeline below
> 
> EOI submission date: 23-Apr-2017
> With 65pts
> 
> Updated EOI: 09-Jan-2018
> With 75pts
> 
> Invite date: 18-Jan-2018
> 
> Lodged date: 18-Jan-2018
> 189/75 pts/261313/India
> 
> CO contact: 28-Jun-2018
> For pte score report which was already sent
> 
> Grant date: 11-Sep-2018
> 
> IED: 22-Jan-2019
> Based on PCC date
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for helping and clarifying all my queries.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting...
> 
> - Rajesh
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


congrats and good luck


----------



## RockyRaj

Are you claiming spouse points ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Dear friends am worried on tax related documents as I don’t have much from 2006 to 2008 as my company couldn’t help me to fetch records of form 16 . Pls advise how important is tax documents !! And what exactly they ask, is it for every year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1986mahesh

SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
AND SHOW ME
Load Previous
joshua1729
Member
Join: Jul 2017
Posts: 249
India



about 3 hours ago · #11612
kian.ngx said:
Original Post
Thanks for sharing. Im new member and would like to join the discord group. Please guide me through

THanks


Since you are a new member, I can't PM you (and neither can you PM me) . You need to have 5 posts in order to be able to PM (please dont spam though). 

Send me a PM once you have the ability.
Abhilash83
New Member
Join: Apr 2018
Posts: 9
Bangalore

about 2 hours ago · #11613
joshua1729 said:
Original Post
anything above 75 pointers for 189 will be cleared, else 75s wont be invited. 189 invites are issued on the basis of highest points + FIFO i.e. if two ppl have same points, FIFO applies, if they have different points, then the highest one gets invited first.


It's confirmed that it has moved to 22/05/2018 at the very least. Official results will take a while to confirm


Is there any hope for 70 pointers this year ???
1986mahesh
online
New Member
Join: Jul 2018
Posts: 1

about 2 hours ago · #11614
Hi All..I am very much new to expantforum and need some analytics on my EOI. I have lodge my EOI for Business Analyst on 24th June 2018 with 70 points in 189 and 70+5 for NSW and Victoria. With recent traends I see that it is unlikely to get invite with 70 and would like to know what are the chances for state nomination. My PTE score is 65+ i.e 10 points claimed. And finding difficulty in crossing 79+. Hence would like go know, if there are any chances with 190. 

Note - 24th July 2019 my age point will decrease to 25 from 30. Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## RockyRaj

Dillu85 said:


> Dear friends am worried on tax related documents as I don’t have much from 2006 to 2008 as my company couldn’t help me to fetch records of form 16 . Pls advise how important is tax documents !! And what exactly they ask, is it for every year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Experience is 8+ so no need to worry much on that part. Whatever you would have submitted to EA in this regard the same needs to be submitted again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Dillu85 said:


> Dear friends am worried on tax related documents as I don’t have much from 2006 to 2008 as my company couldn’t help me to fetch records of form 16 . Pls advise how important is tax documents !! And what exactly they ask, is it for every year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


contact any CA and provide your PAN number. Ask him to get the form 26AS


----------



## csdhan

Dillu85 said:


> Dear friends am worried on tax related documents as I don’t have much from 2006 to 2008 as my company couldn’t help me to fetch records of form 16 . Pls advise how important is tax documents !! And what exactly they ask, is it for every year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If TDS was deducted during this period, go to TRACES site and download 26AS forms for the period. That would be more than enough.


----------



## Bluesurf

Hi All, just a quick note to say this forum is super useful. It’s difficult to describe the emotional rollercoaster through the application process, but seeing the posts in here give me courage/concern in equal measure 😀. Good luck to everyone aiming for a better quality of life down under...


----------



## gaps.jaini

Looks like the department took my below message seriously. 

Guys, good news is here!!

Received my Direct Grant yesterday after a waiting of 13 months and 2 days. 

Thanks to the forum members for keeping the environment positive and lively. All the best to others. Details are in my signature.

From my experience, I have learned that there is no trick. If your application is complete and taking time, there is nothing you can do other than waiting which is so difficult.




gaps.jaini said:


> No commencement mail. No CO contact.
> Looks like they will come to my home to hand over the citizenship itself. Lol


----------



## shekar.ym

gaps.jaini said:


> Looks like the department took my below message seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, good news is here!!
> 
> 
> 
> Received my Direct Grant yesterday after a waiting of 13 months and 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for keeping the environment positive and lively. All the best to others. Details are in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience, I have learned that there is no trick. If your application is complete and taking time, there is nothing you can do other than waiting which is so difficult.




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

gaps.jaini said:


> Looks like the department took my below message seriously.
> 
> Guys, good news is here!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant yesterday after a waiting of 13 months and 2 days.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for keeping the environment positive and lively. All the best to others. Details are in my signature.
> 
> From my experience, I have learned that there is no trick. If your application is complete and taking time, there is nothing you can do other than waiting which is so difficult.


Congratulations!


----------



## JHubble

gaps.jaini said:


> Looks like the department took my below message seriously.
> 
> Guys, good news is here!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant yesterday after a waiting of 13 months and 2 days.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for keeping the environment positive and lively. All the best to others. Details are in my signature.
> 
> From my experience, I have learned that there is no trick. If your application is complete and taking time, there is nothing you can do other than waiting which is so difficult.


Wow congratulations. Now its time to celebrate.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

gaps.jaini said:


> Looks like the department took my below message seriously.
> 
> Guys, good news is here!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant yesterday after a waiting of 13 months and 2 days.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for keeping the environment positive and lively. All the best to others. Details are in my signature.
> 
> From my experience, I have learned that there is no trick. If your application is complete and taking time, there is nothing you can do other than waiting which is so difficult.


That is one looooooooooong wait for a grant without CO contact - congrats!!

I suspect some of the EV must have taken time (DHA being slow and the parties being questioned being slow to respond).


----------



## gaps.jaini

Can anyone advise the things to do after receiving Grant for an onshore applicant. I have my interim Medicare card. Will the permanent one be issued automatically? Are there any other formalities related to Center link etc.

Is there any other thread for such questions? I tried to find it in vein.



gaps.jaini said:


> Looks like the department took my below message seriously.
> 
> Guys, good news is here!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant yesterday after a waiting of 13 months and 2 days.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for keeping the environment positive and lively. All the best to others. Details are in my signature.
> 
> From my experience, I have learned that there is no trick. If your application is complete and taking time, there is nothing you can do other than waiting which is so difficult.


----------



## its.kc

Hi All,

Good day.

I have a couple of questions regarding visa lodging below:

1. As a main applicant, when entering my employment history, should I follow the the entries I made in my EOI?
2. As a de facto/secondary applicant, should I also include the new employment not included in the ACS Skills Assessment? Or should I also have a new skills assessment including the new employment? Should this matter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

gaps.jaini said:


> Can anyone advise the things to do after receiving Grant for an onshore applicant. I have my interim Medicare card. Will the permanent one be issued automatically? Are there any other formalities related to Center link etc.
> 
> Is there any other thread for such questions? I tried to find it in vein.


Regarding Medicare, it should be updated automatically, but have you tried asking them directly? 

Do update us if you do get an answer. I'm currently on a blue Medicare card so would be interested to find out.


----------



## andreyx108b

gaps.jaini said:


> Looks like the department took my below message seriously.
> 
> Guys, good news is here!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant yesterday after a waiting of 13 months and 2 days.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for keeping the environment positive and lively. All the best to others. Details are in my signature.
> 
> From my experience, I have learned that there is no trick. If your application is complete and taking time, there is nothing you can do other than waiting which is so difficult.


Congrats! 

I agree with you re that nothing can be done.


----------



## Rob_John

Any grants todayyyy?


----------



## ceinau15

Is there a dedicated CO contact 2018 thread here for us waiting grants after CO contact? If so, please provide the link. Thank you!!


----------



## Nshikha

gaps.jaini said:


> Looks like the department took my below message seriously.
> 
> Guys, good news is here!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant yesterday after a waiting of 13 months and 2 days.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for keeping the environment positive and lively. All the best to others. Details are in my signature.
> 
> From my experience, I have learned that there is no trick. If your application is complete and taking time, there is nothing you can do other than waiting which is so difficult.


Many many congratulations and all the best for your future. I had a question - in those 13 months your PCC did not expire? CO did not contact you for adding a new one?


----------



## gaps.jaini

Nshikha said:


> Many many congratulations and all the best for your future. I had a question - in those 13 months your PCC did not expire? CO did not contact you for adding a new one?


Thanks for the wishes.

I can't see any expiry date in my PCC document. In my case, there was no CO contact.

Yes, I have seen cases where CO asks for new documents but that's sick.


----------



## luvjd

its.kc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good day.
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding visa lodging below:
> 
> 1. As a main applicant, when entering my employment history, should I follow the the entries I made in my EOI?
> 2. As a de facto/secondary applicant, should I also include the new employment not included in the ACS Skills Assessment? Or should I also have a new skills assessment including the new employment? Should this matter?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Generally yes.
2. Once you receive the invite, there is no need to go for ACS assessment again. You can list your current employment as "non-relevant" though in the visa application.


----------



## luvjd

gaps.jaini said:


> Thanks for the wishes.
> 
> I can't see any expiry date in my PCC document. In my case, there was no CO contact.
> 
> Yes, I have seen cases where CO asks for new documents but that's sick.


Congrats!!
Just curious, what is the initial entry date they put on your grant letter?


----------



## Binnie

Hi gaps.jaini
Many many congratulations. I can understand your feeling now. Now I have positive feeling that I too will get my pr within this month at least.


----------



## gaps.jaini

luvjd said:


> Congrats!!
> Just curious, what is the initial entry date they put on your grant letter?


I am an onshore applicant. Thanks, updated my signature.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Binnie said:


> Hi gaps.jaini
> Many many congratulations. I can understand your feeling now. Now I have positive feeling that I too will get my pr within this month at least.


Thanks Binnie. Yes, you will get it. All the very best to you.


----------



## Saba Akbar

Hi all,

I am currently filling form 80 for the application and stuck on question 47. It asks about personal contacts including relatives, friends and family in Australia. Now I have been living in Australia for almost 4 months and of course I've made friends here. Do you suggest I should mention any friend here? Or just the family/relative would suffice (I have a brother in law in Adelaide)?


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Congratulations*



gaps.jaini said:


> Thanks for the wishes.
> 
> I can't see any expiry date in my PCC document. In my case, there was no CO contact.
> 
> Yes, I have seen cases where CO asks for new documents but that's sick.


Congratulations Gags.jaini, :clap2:

At last the good news came for you. Wish you all the best for your future endeavors.
May I know what is your IED and is it calculated as 1 year from date of PCC obtained. ?

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## SVW3690

Hey Folks

Received the grant after waiting for 248 days.

Lodged 8th Jan 2018
Co contact 28th June 2018
Grant 12th Sep 2018

Onshore applicant

This forum was emotionally very supportive. Thanks for everything.

I will be around to answer the questions which I can 

Regards,
Sai

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nshikha

gaps.jaini said:


> Thanks for the wishes.
> 
> I can't see any expiry date in my PCC document. In my case, there was no CO contact.
> 
> Yes, I have seen cases where CO asks for new documents but that's sick.


Okay! Also you are an onshore applicant which I didn't see earlier. Generally, IED is based on the PCC dates but for you that is not applicable.


----------



## randeep19492

SVW3690 said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Received the grant after waiting for 248 days.
> 
> Lodged 8th Jan 2018
> Co contact 28th June 2018
> Grant 12th Sep 2018
> 
> Onshore applicant
> 
> This forum was emotionally very supportive. Thanks for everything.
> 
> I will be around to answer the questions which I can
> 
> Regards,
> Sai
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Congrats, what was the CO contact for ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## luvjd

Saba Akbar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently filling form 80 for the application and stuck on question 47. It asks about personal contacts including relatives, friends and family in Australia. Now I have been living in Australia for almost 4 months and of course I've made friends here. Do you suggest I should mention any friend here? Or just the family/relative would suffice (I have a brother in law in Adelaide)?


No harm in mentioning friends and relatives. But on the contrary, as you have been there for four months, if you don't mention any, it can be a red flag.


----------



## KVK

gaps.jaini said:


> Looks like the department took my below message seriously.
> 
> Guys, good news is here!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant yesterday after a waiting of 13 months and 2 days.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for keeping the environment positive and lively. All the best to others. Details are in my signature.
> 
> From my experience, I have learned that there is no trick. If your application is complete and taking time, there is nothing you can do other than waiting which is so difficult.


Really very very happy for you.


----------



## SVW3690

Extra proof for my relationship status in addition to the marriage certificate


randeep19492 said:


> Congrats, what was the CO contact for ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Responded on 24/07
> Final grant awaited...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nshikha

SVW3690 said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Received the grant after waiting for 248 days.
> 
> Lodged 8th Jan 2018
> Co contact 28th June 2018
> Grant 12th Sep 2018
> 
> Onshore applicant
> 
> This forum was emotionally very supportive. Thanks for everything.
> 
> I will be around to answer the questions which I can
> 
> Regards,
> Sai
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


WOW great news...Many Congratulations. Please update immitracker.


----------



## Sd1982

gaps.jaini said:


> Can anyone advise the things to do after receiving Grant for an onshore applicant. I have my interim Medicare card. Will the permanent one be issued automatically? Are there any other formalities related to Center link etc.
> 
> Is there any other thread for such questions? I tried to find it in vein.


Within a day or two you will receive a letter from Medicare saying that they have been informed that you've become a Permanent Resident and your cards will be mailed to you shortly. It's an automatic process. Nothing to do.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Sd1982 said:


> Within a day or two you will receive a letter from Medicare saying that they have been informed that you've become a Permanent Resident and your cards will be mailed to you shortly. It's an automatic process. Nothing to do.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## mohitkr05

Joined the club

ANZSCO Code : 263312

IELTS - (12 May, 2018): L 9 R 9 S 7 W 7.5
EA Assessment Submitted: 27 July, 1987
EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Sep, 2018
EOI Lodged : 5th Sep, 2018 with 70 Points


----------



## SVW3690

Quick tip for the guys who were married for less than a year, marriage certificate alone is not enough. Submit more proof to prove your relationship. So that you can avoid the co contact for this.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

SVW3690 said:


> Quick tip for the guys who were married for less than a year, marriage certificate alone is not enough. Submit more proof to prove your relationship. So that you can avoid the co contact for this.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip, what sort of evidence did you end up submitting / were asked for?

I plan applying for a partner visa down the line - so I'm using their checklist (e.g. 820/801) as a benchmark.


----------



## mohitkr05

SVW3690 said:


> Quick tip for the guys who were married for less than a year, marriage certificate alone is not enough. Submit more proof to prove your relationship. So that you can avoid the co contact for this.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


What are the other proofs of marriage, apart from Marriage certificate?
I can only think for Passport with Spouse name.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mohitkr05 said:


> What are the other proofs of marriage, apart from Marriage certificate?
> I can only think for Passport with Spouse name.


Lots of countries don't have their spouse name listed on their passport - sharing the partner visa list that might be relevant:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...ner/Proof-that-your-relationship-genuine.aspx

Submitting a SD using the Form 888 template etc.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Sd1982 said:


> Within a day or two you will receive a letter from Medicare saying that they have been informed that you've become a Permanent Resident and your cards will be mailed to you shortly. It's an automatic process. Nothing to do.


Thanks for saying that. Going to NSW Service is something I would like to avoid. 

Could you also tell me if any action to be taken regarding center link etc?


----------



## aswin4PR

Guys everyone who r having their account in immitracker, please update ur status after grant or co contact...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

KVK said:


> Really very very happy for you.


Hi KVK,

Out of all Jan 2018 grants, majority are CO contact one's or those who were in lodged state.

I guess there are only 2 cases - yours and mine, both got Immi Assessment Commence mail and stuck.

I wish I could have had a CO contact earlier for some silly reason, at-least they would have picked my case by now.

This "immi assessment commence" mail has become curse for me


----------



## JG

Did anyone here has done medical in Dubai? I just want to know the cost of medical in Dubai.


----------



## Dv8989

aswin4PR said:


> Dv8989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I have one question regarding Australia migration. kindly help me.
> 
> If one person has 6 years experience and will do ACS. Suppose ACS deduct 4 years and he have effectively 2 years. Can he just update his application after one more year of waiting or he has to give ACS again?
> 
> 
> 
> You can do that for sure if you are working for the same organization with same designation or roles and responsibilities.
Click to expand...

Many thanks for information.. so I assume that only if we change the job. Re assessment is required...


----------



## Ptashant

I ve not done it but it is close to 900 dhs per head


josygeorge000 said:


> Did anyone here has done medical in Dubai? I just want to know the cost of medical in Dubai.


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dv8989

SVW3690 said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Received the grant after waiting for 248 days.
> 
> Lodged 8th Jan 2018
> Co contact 28th June 2018
> Grant 12th Sep 2018
> 
> Onshore applicant
> 
> This forum was emotionally very supportive. Thanks for everything.
> 
> I will be around to answer the questions which I can
> 
> Regards,
> Sai
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations .. what is ur ANZSCO code and how many points?


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose

It was around AED 5500.00 for 2 adults,one kid aged 2 and other kid aged 6.
QUOTE=josygeorge000;14653038]Did anyone here has done medical in Dubai? I just want to know the cost of medical in Dubai.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JG

Ptashant said:


> I ve not done it but it is close to 900 dhs per head
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


When I called they told me it will be close to 1250 aed.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes, I did my medical in Dubai.
I paid 1250 AED.

It can only be done through London Clinic.



josygeorge000 said:


> Did anyone here has done medical in Dubai? I just want to know the cost of medical in Dubai.


----------



## SVW3690

System Analyst, 70 points


Dv8989 said:


> Congratulations .. what is ur ANZSCO code and how many points?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

internationalcanuck said:


> Yes, I did my medical in Dubai.
> I paid 1250 AED.
> 
> It can only be done through London Clinic.


Thanks a lot, I was asking in India they only have 5500INR, It is 300aed.


----------



## internationalcanuck

OMG. :eek2:



josygeorge000 said:


> Thanks a lot, I was asking in India they only have 5500INR, It is 300aed.


----------



## JG

internationalcanuck said:


> OMG. :eek2:


Too high for Indians like us.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I could have flown to india for a nice holiday while doing the medicals for the same price of the medicals in dubai lol



josygeorge000 said:


> Too high for Indians like us.


----------



## srinivask

If we need mail to Case officer after CO contact for some information, is the email '[email protected]' Correct??


----------



## JG

internationalcanuck said:


> I could have flown to india for a nice holiday while doing the medicals for the same price of the medicals in dubai lol


I am also planning the same, flight 550aed one the same day, plus 350 medicals, total 850 max plus your expenses.


----------



## mmmukul

Hello All,

I've uploaded all my documents and done medical and everything. Lodged my visa on 29th May 2018. Any suggestions when I can expect the grant? So far no CO contact or anything. My application is in 'received' status in my immi account.
Although I show an application lodged on 27th May and received grant on 10th Sept, in immitracker.
Going by this, I hoping my grant is just around the corner.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hope for the best...plan for the worst... 



mmmukul said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've uploaded all my documents and done medical and everything. Lodged my visa on 29th May 2018. Any suggestions when I can expect the grant? So far no CO contact or anything. My application is in 'received' status in my immi account.
> Although I show an application lodged on 27th May and received grant on 10th Sept, in immitracker.
> Going by this, I hoping my grant is just around the corner.


----------



## GUNBUN

*News*

Dont know whether this is good or bad. I just read somewhere.

_
11 Sep 2018
Immigration SA’s telephone enquiries

Phone enquiries regarding Business Migration, General Skilled Migration and Regional Certifying Body Advice programs

Immigration SA is currently processing a high volume of applications. To help us manage this demand and meet our service commitments, the processing team is only open for phone enquiries from 1 pm to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Australian Central Standard Time, ACST).

Before contacting us, we ask you to refer to our FAQ for common enquiries._

source : Immigration SAâ€™s telephone enquiries


----------



## Binnie

Mostly people with late June CO contacts are getting grants this week. Next week hopefully they will pick early July CO contact cases and hopefully will clear all old cases in September


----------



## navyananda

On what has been trend from past 8 months, seriously....no comments 😁


----------



## GUNBUN

Binnie said:


> Mostly people with late June CO contacts are getting grants this week. Next week hopefully they will pick early July CO contact cases and hopefully will clear all old cases in September


Yes Binnie, yours also is CO contact case....so surely you will get grant.

Major problem is for lodged/Immi commencement cases. For that they will give fresh start it seems...though how old the case may be.


----------



## GUNBUN

Current status of tracker shows 70% Jan cleared and only a few 30 cases leftover (22 offshore, 8 onshore).

Today it was an 'Onshore' day for January applicants.

Next 3-4 days are very crucial for remaining Jan applicants.

Once they will start clearing Feb CO contact cases, that would be considered as the death of remaining January files because once Feb starts, then Mar, April and so on...
they may not come back to clear Jan applicants soon.

Let's hope they clear all remaining


----------



## srinivask

srinivask said:


> If we need mail to Case officer after CO contact for some information, is the email '[email protected]' Correct??




Can somebody reply to this @rahulpop1 or @GUNBUN or Canuk gus plz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

This is correct email id. Sorry for the delay.
I am trying to stay away from this frustrating experience. If you need any help, please tag my id so that I will get a notification.


srinivask said:


> If we need mail to Case officer after CO contact for some information, is the email '[email protected]' Correct??


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivask

rahulpop1 said:


> This is correct email id. Sorry for the delay.
> I am trying to stay away from this frustrating experience. If you need any help, please tag my id so that I will get a notification.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Ok sure ... thanks @rahulpop1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

*Post ITA 189 PR Visa Application Filing Process - 2018 onwards*

Hi Friends,

I am creating this thread to discuss the nuances while filing Aus 189 PR Visa. This includes clarity on the documents required, scheduling and completing health clearance/medicals, pcc, payments, CO requests etc.
Hope the members find it useful.

Thanks,
Saif


----------



## luvjd

saifsd said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am creating this thread to discuss the nuances while filing Aus 189 PR Visa. This includes clarity on the documents required, scheduling and completing health clearance/medicals, pcc, payments, CO requests etc.
> Hope the members find it useful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Saif


There is a highly active thread doing exactly the same thing.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1370194-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html


----------



## KVK

GUNBUN said:


> Current status of tracker shows 70% Jan cleared and only a few 30 cases leftover (22 offshore, 8 onshore).
> 
> Today it was an 'Onshore' day for January applicants.
> 
> Next 3-4 days are very crucial for remaining Jan applicants.
> 
> Once they will start clearing Feb CO contact cases, that would be considered as the death of remaining January files because once Feb starts, then Mar, April and so on...
> they may not come back to clear Jan applicants soon.
> 
> Let's hope they clear all remaining


I am also a January lodgement case, lets hope something positive happens.


----------



## Saif

luvjd said:


> There is a highly active thread doing exactly the same thing.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1370194-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html


I thought this title should bring more visitors...should/can I delete this thread then?


----------



## immaculateaman

luvjd said:


> There is a highly active thread doing exactly the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1370194-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html




Can you pls share the link of that thread which you are referring, pls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman

Hi somebody is active on this forum. Need to Discuss many things about Immi account filling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

immaculateaman said:


> Hi somebody is active on this forum. Need to Discuss many things about Immi account filling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please go ahead, I have my own set of questions and asking people to join.


----------



## Saif

immaculateaman said:


> Can you pls share the link of that thread which you are referring, pls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...194-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-898.html


----------



## immaculateaman

What if somebody does not have pay slips of previous employers then how to deal with that things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman

saifsd said:


> Please go ahead, I have my own set of questions and asking people to join.




Why don’t you float your queries, probably I can help you or at least they will be in forum so that people may refer them. I hope this is beneficial for many. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Quote:
Originally Posted by DVS105 View Post
"I had applied for IndusInd bank forex card for some other reason. The card came in less than 2 days and the rates were better than Hdfc or ICICI.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk"

if i spend 8000 AUD using my debit card vs the same using any forex card, what difference in indian rupees shall that bring, any idea?


----------



## Saif

immaculateaman said:


> What if somebody does not have pay slips of previous employers then how to deal with that things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


see the idea is to show as many documentary proofs of employment as possible, if you dont have salary slips submit whatever you have such as appointment letter, appraisal letters, tax documents such as itr, 26as etc. just upload anything that you have for that employment including bank statements for proof of salary credit...


----------



## Saif

What is the cheapest way of paying the visa fee from india, what is the difference if i pay the same using my debit card?


----------



## navyananda

Cheapest way is ur debit card, call ur banking RM to increase your transaction limit of the debit card before initiating transaction. If someone is known to you in australia who can pay ur fee there, is better idea but only in case you pay him after you reach there 😉


saifsd said:


> What is the cheapest way of paying the visa fee from india, what is the difference if i pay the same using my debit card?


----------



## navyananda

PF/EPF statements are considered as best in case of India, don't worry about pay slips.


immaculateaman said:


> What if somebody does not have pay slips of previous employers then how to deal with that things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dry_Brook

GUNBUN said:


> Binnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly people with late June CO contacts are getting grants this week. Next week hopefully they will pick early July CO contact cases and hopefully will clear all old cases in September
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Binnie, yours also is CO contact case....so surely you will get grant.
> 
> Major problem is for lodged/Immi commencement cases. For that they will give fresh start it seems...though how old the case may be.
Click to expand...

Edit it to lodged/Immi commencement/Documents received acknowledgment 😟


----------



## ankur14

*Employment Documents*

Hi Experts,

We have received our invite and now starting to upload our documents. Before uploading and lock the document in Immi account we want to make sure we are uploading correct document or not and hence end with a question regarding dependent's document of employment.

In our case, I am dependent and have changed 3 companies (currently working in 3rd) and claimed points only till leaving company 2. For ACS, no documents were submitted for current employment and the end date for Company 2 employment is Jan 2018 in ACS assessment. The reason for not claiming experience for current company was that my company denied to provide Reference Letter and I was not able to get a SD from seniors/reporting managers.

Now question is, do I still need to show current companies documents like Salary Slip, Appointment Letters, Form 16, Income Tax Returns, PF Statement and bank statement except Reference Letter? 
Or we can just skip every document for current company and continue with last 2 companies documents and provide tax & bank statements till Jan 2018?

Please help, its urgent!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Same. very frustrating!



rahulpop1 said:


> This is correct email id. Sorry for the delay.
> I am trying to stay away from this frustrating experience. If you need any help, please tag my id so that I will get a notification.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

July 17 CO contact here. Responded in a week.
No communication past that.

Not sure if there is any method on how immigration department is processing application. They only know....


----------



## utopia1987

*Bangalore Group Whatsapp of applicants*

Hi All,

I'm also a Bangalore applicant, applied with 80 points in the Software Engineering job code.

Filed the Visa application on 27th July 2018.

Can someone please let me know the Bangalore applicants groups' WhatsApp link?

Or how can I join that?

Thanks.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Getting approval after a CO contact is a huge guessing game as it depends on what they ask for, if it's a simple clarfication, sometimes people get a grant within a week, but mostly it seems to be 2-3 months, depending on what information was requested.



Wonderer-India said:


> July 17 CO contact here. Responded in a week.
> No communication past that.
> 
> Not sure if there is any method on how immigration department is processing application. They only know....


----------



## shekar.ym

SVW3690 said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Received the grant after waiting for 248 days.
> 
> Lodged 8th Jan 2018
> Co contact 28th June 2018
> Grant 12th Sep 2018
> 
> Onshore applicant
> 
> This forum was emotionally very supportive. Thanks for everything.
> 
> I will be around to answer the questions which I can
> 
> Regards,
> Sai
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> We have received our invite and now starting to upload our documents. Before uploading and lock the document in Immi account we want to make sure we are uploading correct document or not and hence end with a question regarding dependent's document of employment.
> 
> In our case, I am dependent and have changed 3 companies (currently working in 3rd) and claimed points only till leaving company 2. For ACS, no documents were submitted for current employment and the end date for Company 2 employment is Jan 2018 in ACS assessment. The reason for not claiming experience for current company was that my company denied to provide Reference Letter and I was not able to get a SD from seniors/reporting managers.
> 
> Now question is, do I still need to show current companies documents like Salary Slip, Appointment Letters, Form 16, Income Tax Returns, PF Statement and bank statement except Reference Letter?
> Or we can just skip every document for current company and continue with last 2 companies documents and provide tax & bank statements till Jan 2018?
> 
> Please help, its urgent!



docs for which years of exp in ACS letter should be good.


----------



## hemanth87

Hey

Do we need to submit tax related documents for partner as well.

Currently I submitted Offer letter,R&R,Reliving and Experience letter,6 months payslips,PCC,Medicals,Form80,1221,ACS,PTE, Educational.

Iam asking this because I don't want a CO contact on this.


----------



## amitkb

Hello guys. I am filling visa application on immi account. Someone told me not to left blank the ‘Date to’ for your current job unlike we did in EOI and left it blank. Please advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

amitkb said:


> Hello guys. I am filling visa application on immi account. Someone told me not to left blank the ‘Date to’ for your current job unlike we did in EOI and left it blank. Please advise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can leave it blank.


----------



## shekar.ym

hemanth87 said:


> Hey
> 
> Do we need to submit tax related documents for partner as well.
> 
> Currently I submitted Offer letter,R&R,Reliving and Experience letter,6 months payslips,PCC,Medicals,Form80,1221,ACS,PTE, Educational.
> 
> Iam asking this because I don't want a CO contact on this.


if you have, there is no wrong in uploading them


----------



## yudidude

GUNBUN said:


> Yes Binnie, yours also is CO contact case....so surely you will get grant.
> 
> Major problem is for lodged/Immi commencement cases. For that they will give fresh start it seems...though how old the case may be.


Hi @GUNBUN,

Do you have any reference post for immi commencement email cases from where you might have derived this inference?

Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

yudidude said:


> Hi @GUNBUN,
> 
> Do you have any reference post for immi commencement email cases from where you might have derived this inference?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Whatever inferences I have regarding immi commencement cases is purely based on the historical trend as seen from Immitracker.

Needless to say whatever I predicted went wrong terribly many times.

The current trend of grant / CO contact is totally unpredictable and historical things makes no sense now.

Once you have uploaded all docs - It's only your luck that will decide your grant. Till invite hard work matters.


----------



## yudidude

GUNBUN said:


> Whatever inferences I have regarding immi commencement cases is purely based on the historical trend as seen from Immitracker.
> 
> Needless to say whatever I predicted went wrong terribly many times.
> 
> The current trend of grant / CO contact is totally unpredictable and historical things makes no sense now.
> 
> Once you have uploaded all docs - It's only your luck that will decide your grant. Till invite hard work matters.


Cannot agree more on this. Btw, are you sailing in the same boat of commencement email?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

yudidude said:


> Cannot agree more on this. Btw, are you sailing in the same boat of commencement email?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Yes, 10 weeks spent with Immi commencement mail out of total 251 days.


----------



## jerryniks

GUNBUN said:


> Whatever inferences I have regarding immi commencement cases is purely based on the historical trend as seen from Immitracker.
> 
> Needless to say whatever I predicted went wrong terribly many times.
> 
> The current trend of grant / CO contact is totally unpredictable and historical things makes no sense now.
> 
> Once you have uploaded all docs - It's only your luck that will decide your grant. Till invite hard work matters.


Completely agree with you. DHA defies every analysis, logic and reasoning.


----------



## Abhinaw

Hi All, 


Thanks for posting regular updates on this threat, this is v helpful for everyone who is trying their luck with PR. I had applied on 27th April,2018 and got the grant for my family (Spouse, Me and my 2-year old daughter) on 24th Aug, 2018. 



I have a small query - 

My daughter, who is an infant, has also got same subclass grant i.e. 189 Independent Skilled Visa. Though, we had declared her as a dependent child. In my case, my wife is primary applicant. 



My question is that - shouldn't my daughter have been granted a separate child visa rather than 189 grant? Does any one know about a similar case? 

I hope 189 grant to my daughter is legit and it would not cause a problem.


----------



## LadyZebo

gaps.jaini said:


> Looks like the department took my below message seriously.
> 
> Guys, good news is here!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant yesterday after a waiting of 13 months and 2 days.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for keeping the environment positive and lively. All the best to others. Details are in my signature.
> 
> From my experience, I have learned that there is no trick. If your application is complete and taking time, there is nothing you can do other than waiting which is so difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaps.jaini said:
> 
> 
> 
> No commencement mail. No CO contact.
> Looks like they will come to my home to hand over the citizenship itself. Lol
Click to expand...

Congratulations...I am happy for you. Now I am officially the oldest case here. Did you try to contact them, please I need them to issue our grants too


----------



## LadyZebo

gaps.jaini said:


> Looks like the department took my below message seriously.
> 
> Guys, good news is here!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant yesterday after a waiting of 13 months and 2 days.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for keeping the environment positive and lively. All the best to others. Details are in my signature.
> 
> From my experience, I have learned that there is no trick. If your application is complete and taking time, there is nothing you can do other than waiting which is so difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaps.jaini said:
> 
> 
> 
> No commencement mail. No CO contact.
> Looks like they will come to my home to hand over the citizenship itself. Lol
Click to expand...

Congratulations...I am happy for you. Now I am officially the oldest case here. Did you try to contact them, please I need them to issue our grants too


----------



## gaps.jaini

LadyZebo said:


> Congratulations...I am happy for you. Now I am officially the oldest case here. Did you try to contact them, please I need them to issue our grants too


Not the oldest yet. There is a case from 2016 as well. 
I called them after 10 months but in vein. Then timeline changed to 14 months and I didn't call.

All the very best to you.


----------



## luvjd

Abhinaw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting regular updates on this threat, this is v helpful for everyone who is trying their luck with PR. I had applied on 27th April,2018 and got the grant for my family (Spouse, Me and my 2-year old daughter) on 24th Aug, 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a small query -
> 
> My daughter, who is an infant, has also got same subclass grant i.e. 189 Independent Skilled Visa. Though, we had declared her as a dependent child. In my case, my wife is primary applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is that - shouldn't my daughter have been granted a separate child visa rather than 189 grant? Does any one know about a similar case?
> 
> I hope 189 grant to my daughter is legit and it would not cause a problem.


When you apply together, everyone gets the same visa i.e. 189. Nothing to worry.


----------



## Saba Akbar

saifsd said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am creating this thread to discuss the nuances while filing Aus 189 PR Visa. This includes clarity on the documents required, scheduling and completing health clearance/medicals, pcc, payments, CO requests etc.
> Hope the members find it useful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Saif


Please share link!


----------



## Shoryuken

Abhinaw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting regular updates on this threat, this is v helpful for everyone who is trying their luck with PR. I had applied on 27th April,2018 and got the grant for my family (Spouse, Me and my 2-year old daughter) on 24th Aug, 2018.
> 
> I have a small query -
> 
> My daughter, who is an infant, has also got same subclass grant i.e. 189 Independent Skilled Visa. Though, we had declared her as a dependent child. In my case, my wife is primary applicant.
> 
> My question is that - shouldn't my daughter have been granted a separate child visa rather than 189 grant? Does any one know about a similar case?
> 
> I hope 189 grant to my daughter is legit and it would not cause a problem.


Its a legit grant as you and the baby are secondary applicant for 189 visa.
you can check more details about your visa on VEVO.
It mentions secondary and primary applicants there.


----------



## vinpu

KVK said:


> I am also a January lodgement case, lets hope something positive happens.


Amen to that. I am also a Jan lodgement case. It's close, I can almost smell it coming


----------



## Saba Akbar

mohitkr05 said:


> What are the other proofs of marriage, apart from Marriage certificate?
> I can only think for Passport with Spouse name.


Not sure if you already got the information you were looking for, or whether my response will be helpful, but here it is!

When I applied for 485 as a dependent, I was obviously asked for proof of relationship. Marriage certificate wasnt enough and my husband's name did not reflect on my passport then. I ended up submitting the following in addition to the marriage certificate:

1. Marriage and Household
a. Evidence of Address: Bank account letter indicating my current address
b. Current Housing: Husband as the tenant and I as an occupant on our lease
c Marriage Certificate

2. Financial Aspects:
a. True Translation of Nikah Nama: As a Muslim, my husband would legally owe me money if he ever decides to leave me. I highlight this amount to reflect the financial liability of staying married to me 
b. Day-to-Day Expenses: The most current transaction summary of my husband's bank account, which reflected the day-to-day expenses that he was incurring to run the household.
c. Pooling of Financial Resources: If one of you ever paid to the another for their expense. For eg my husband paid for my tickets once.

3. Social Aspects:
a. Screenshots from our social media profiles
b. Statements from family and friends (2 from each side)
c. Whatsapp chat history
d. Pictures of the gifts/cards etc you exchanged.

4. Nature of Commitment:
a. Personal Statements: Both of us wrote our statements describing the duration of our relationship, the time we have lived together, the emotional support we draw from each other and our degree of commitment for a life-long relationship.


----------



## shekar.ym

Abhinaw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting regular updates on this threat, this is v helpful for everyone who is trying their luck with PR. I had applied on 27th April,2018 and got the grant for my family (Spouse, Me and my 2-year old daughter) on 24th Aug, 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a small query -
> 
> My daughter, who is an infant, has also got same subclass grant i.e. 189 Independent Skilled Visa. Though, we had declared her as a dependent child. In my case, my wife is primary applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is that - shouldn't my daughter have been granted a separate child visa rather than 189 grant? Does any one know about a similar case?
> 
> I hope 189 grant to my daughter is legit and it would not cause a problem.



congrats buddy


----------



## guest1700

*Granted !!*

Very happy to share that we got the PR today. Got the email at 11:35 AM and it was a direct grant. 

I submitted SD and supporting documents like PF statements, payslips, taxslips, bank statement, letter of employment. Please note that I did not submit an RNR on letterhead for either of my employment episodes. (This is a question many forum members ask)

As far as I am aware none of my referees nor my employers had any EMP verification. I am onshore and I have been with the same offshore company for 6 years. This could be one of the reasons because I have always submitted my employment details for aus visa purpose in the past as well. 

Wishing everyone else a good luck and may this festive season bring good luck. Today is my nieces birthday and I knew she is my lucky charm. Especially wishing a speedy grant for those waiting for a long time.

GUNBAN - I am going to keep visiting the forum to check for your grant. Thanks for all the encouragement and support, yours is the on the way BRO !

This forum has helped me so much, I never used an agent and I always found answers to my questions here. Hang on people, the emails are on the way.


----------



## shekar.ym

guest1700 said:


> Very happy to share that we got the PR today. Got the email at 11:35 AM and it was a direct grant.
> 
> I submitted SD and supporting documents like PF statements, payslips, taxslips, bank statement, letter of employment. Please note that I did not submit an RNR on letterhead for either of my employment episodes. (This is a question many forum members ask)
> 
> As far as I am aware none of my referees nor my employers had any EMP verification. I am onshore and I have been with the same offshore company for 6 years. This could be one of the reasons because I have always submitted my employment details for aus visa purpose in the past as well.
> 
> Wishing everyone else a good luck and may this festive season bring good luck. Today is my nieces birthday and I knew she is my lucky charm. Especially wishing a speedy grant for those waiting for a long time.
> 
> GUNBAN - I am going to keep visiting the forum to check for your grant. Thanks for all the encouragement and support, yours is the on the way BRO !
> 
> This forum has helped me so much, I never used an agent and I always found answers to my questions here. Hang on people, the emails are on the way.


Congrats bro and good luck


----------



## Vkannav

Congrats man! What is your lodgement date?


----------



## Shoryuken

guest1700 said:


> Very happy to share that we got the PR today. Got the email at 11:35 AM and it was a direct grant.
> 
> I submitted SD and supporting documents like PF statements, payslips, taxslips, bank statement, letter of employment. Please note that I did not submit an RNR on letterhead for either of my employment episodes. (This is a question many forum members ask)
> 
> As far as I am aware none of my referees nor my employers had any EMP verification. I am onshore and I have been with the same offshore company for 6 years. This could be one of the reasons because I have always submitted my employment details for aus visa purpose in the past as well.
> 
> Wishing everyone else a good luck and may this festive season bring good luck. Today is my nieces birthday and I knew she is my lucky charm. Especially wishing a speedy grant for those waiting for a long time.
> 
> GUNBAN - I am going to keep visiting the forum to check for your grant. Thanks for all the encouragement and support, yours is the on the way BRO !
> 
> This forum has helped me so much, I never used an agent and I always found answers to my questions here. Hang on people, the emails are on the way.




Congrats Behan!! all the best.
@GunBun @ Rahulpop1 @Aswin4Pr you next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

Guys, there is no tab available to upload health documents in the list of documents for 189 visa. I have already undergone medicals before invite and added the HAP id in 17 page form.

Is there any place else where we can upload emedical sheet, bills etc?

Also, no place to upload identity documents too!?


----------



## luvjd

csdhan said:


> Guys, there is no tab available to upload health documents in the list of documents for 189 visa. I have already undergone medicals before invite and added the HAP id in 17 page form.
> 
> Is there any place else where we can upload emedical sheet, bills etc?
> 
> Also, no place to upload identity documents too!?


You do not need to upload any such things. Linking HAP Id is enough.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

A British citizen reported DG, 7th of June lodgement date onshore 


189 lodged-31 MAY
EXTERNAL AUDITOR


----------



## csdhan

luvjd said:


> You do not need to upload any such things. Linking HAP Id is enough.


Thanks a ton! 

What about identity documents like Aadhaar etc mentioned by me in 17 page form?

And one more thing for wife's documents, 2 options are there-

1. Relationship proof
2.Member of Family unit evidence

What kind of documents come under 2nd option??

And no option for her English ability?


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> Congrats Behan!! all the best.
> @GunBun @ Rahulpop1 @Aswin4Pr you next.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I know CO is on the way to India with my grant letter in his Backpack. What I don’t know is how he is traveling. It has been too late already. 🤷🏻*♂



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## batra38383

Got my grant today.
Thanks everyone for helping me out through this process.


----------



## guest1700

Thank you, all the best to you too.


----------



## guest1700

All the best Rahul


----------



## guest1700

Shoryuken said:


> Congrats Behan!! all the best.
> @GunBun @ Rahulpop1 @Aswin4Pr you next.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bhai, at least you know I am behan


----------



## guest1700

shekar.ym said:


> Congrats bro and good luck


Thanks & all the best


----------



## GUNBUN

guest1700 said:


> Very happy to share that we got the PR today. Got the email at 11:35 AM and it was a direct grant.
> 
> I submitted SD and supporting documents like PF statements, payslips, taxslips, bank statement, letter of employment. Please note that I did not submit an RNR on letterhead for either of my employment episodes. (This is a question many forum members ask)
> 
> As far as I am aware none of my referees nor my employers had any EMP verification. I am onshore and I have been with the same offshore company for 6 years. This could be one of the reasons because I have always submitted my employment details for aus visa purpose in the past as well.
> 
> Wishing everyone else a good luck and may this festive season bring good luck. Today is my nieces birthday and I knew she is my lucky charm. Especially wishing a speedy grant for those waiting for a long time.
> 
> GUNBAN - I am going to keep visiting the forum to check for your grant. Thanks for all the encouragement and support, yours is the on the way BRO !
> 
> This forum has helped me so much, I never used an agent and I always found answers to my questions here. Hang on people, the emails are on the way.


Great news Monica1700


----------



## RockyRaj

I have hired the service of Agent and he will be lodging the visa application on my behalf. I had lost enough time due to his incomplete check list on document requirement during Engineers Australia skills assessment. Is there a way to create a mirror image account after the agent submits the application ? If that is not possible, do I have the right to ask for UserID and password after the agent submits the application ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhpuni84

RockyRaj said:


> I have hired the service of Agent and he will be lodging the visa application on my behalf. I had lost enough time due to his incomplete check list on document requirement during Engineers Australia skills assessment. Is there a way to create a mirror image account after the agent submits the application ? If that is not possible, do I have the right to ask for UserID and password after the agent submits the application ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You can create your own immi account and send your username to your agent so he can share case details with you.


189 lodged-31 MAY
EXTERNAL AUDITOR


----------



## guest1700

GUNBUN said:


> Great news Monica1700


Thank you  All the best, it is on the way. I am sure it is.


----------



## GUNBUN

LadyZebo said:


> Congratulations...I am happy for you. Now I am officially the oldest case here. Did you try to contact them, please I need them to issue our grants too


List of old cases:

1.Binnie,Dec-2016,3 CO contacts - recent, July 2018
2.LadyZebo,22-Sep-2017,Immi commencement mail - 06 Nov 2017
3.GunBun, 04-Jan-2018, Immi commencement mail - 27 Jun 2018


----------



## Akriti2289

*Grant Received*

Very happy to inform you all that I received my grant today for me and my husband 
It was totally unexpected after yesterday's January and May grant trends.

Extremely thankful to all, especially Gunbun for helping us out whenever we were stuck .. Will continue to follow the forum and help others out with whatever knowledge I have gained so far with the process. Also, I wish everyone the best especially to the ones who are waiting since long.

@Gunbun I will be eagerly waiting for your grant coz I want to count the number of congratulatory posts for you keeping in mind your fan following... 

My timelines are as below:
ANZSCO Code : 261313
Lodgement date : 20th April 2018
Grant date : 13th September 2018 (Direct grant)


----------



## GUNBUN

Akriti2289 said:


> Very happy to inform you all that I received my grant today for me and my husband
> It was totally unexpected after yesterday's January and May grant trends.
> 
> Extremely thankful to all, especially Gunbun for helping us out whenever we were stuck .. Will continue to follow the forum and help others out with whatever knowledge I have gained so far with the process. Also, I wish everyone the best especially to the ones who are waiting since long.
> 
> @Gunbun I will be eagerly waiting for your grant coz I want to count the number of congratulatory posts for you keeping in mind your fan following...
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> Lodgement date : 20th April 2018
> Grant date : 13th September 2018 (Direct grant)


Congrats Akriti.

ABCD : *A*ny *B*ody *C*an get *D*irect Grant

Most of my batch mates had already moved to Australia / or about to leave. By the time my grant would come, there won't be anyone here to recognize my case. I may create 3-4 fake profiles to congratulate myself.


----------



## RockyRaj

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats Akriti.
> 
> 
> 
> ABCD : *A*ny *B*ody *C*an get *D*irect Grant
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my batch mates had already moved to Australia / or about to leave. By the time my grant would come, there won't be anyone here to recognize my case. I may create 3-4 fake profiles to congratulate myself.




The surprise mail is round the corner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Saba Akbar said:


> Please share link!


The thread has been merged with this one which was already active for the same purpose...


----------



## surajgarg

*India PCC from UK*

Hi All,

I received my ITA for SC189 in the September round (finally!). Can someone tell me how do I apply for India PCC in the UK?

Thanks!


----------



## aswin4PR

Shoryuken said:


> Congrats Behan!! all the best.
> @GunBun @ Rahulpop1 @Aswin4Pr you next.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate... Yah waiting with a lot of hope for the grant... Hope for the best...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

Akriti2289 said:


> Very happy to inform you all that I received my grant today for me and my husband
> 
> It was totally unexpected after yesterday's January and May grant trends.
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely thankful to all, especially Gunbun for helping us out whenever we were stuck .. Will continue to follow the forum and help others out with whatever knowledge I have gained so far with the process. Also, I wish everyone the best especially to the ones who are waiting since long.
> 
> 
> 
> @Gunbun I will be eagerly waiting for your grant coz I want to count the number of congratulatory posts for you keeping in mind your fan following...
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> Lodgement date : 20th April 2018
> 
> Grant date : 13th September 2018 (Direct grant)




Congrats! 
April applicants getting grants ?! 
The only logic to this mess is CO contacted cases are totally separated from the queue. How the hell are they even doing this ?!! 
GunBun I wish your grant comes soon. 
Immi tracker tells me that July CO contacted cases have not even been re-considered other than for VAC 2 payments. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats Akriti.
> 
> ABCD : *A*ny *B*ody *C*an get *D*irect Grant
> 
> Most of my batch mates had already moved to Australia / or about to leave. By the time my grant would come, there won't be anyone here to recognize my case. I may create 3-4 fake profiles to congratulate myself.


Don't worry mate... I think I will be there by any means by that time...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sakshikalra

Congrats everyone who got there grant.
Plz share ur timeline


----------



## csdhan

csdhan said:


> Thanks a ton!
> 
> And one more thing for wife's documents, 2 options are there-
> 
> 1. Relationship proof
> 2.Member of Family unit evidence
> 
> What kind of documents come under 2nd option??
> 
> And no option for her English ability?


anyone?


----------



## 2018aspirant

Hi all, 

After a long wait of 13 months, my PR VISA (SI - 189) was granted this afternoon.  

Best wishes to all the aspirants here. 

Cheers!

Case Details: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-48326


----------



## sammy163

2018aspirant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a long wait of 13 months, my PR VISA (SI - 189) was granted this afternoon.
> 
> Best wishes to all the aspirants here.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Case Details: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-48326


congrats.


----------



## divism

Hi All,

I got my invite on 10 Sep 2018. Now in the process of collecting documents. I have to take Australian police clearance certificate and now I'm outside the country. I want to know what are the documents valid while I'm outside Australia.

Any advice from people who had same scenario and completed it successfully.


----------



## sammy163

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats Akriti.
> 
> ABCD : *A*ny *B*ody *C*an get *D*irect Grant
> 
> Most of my batch mates had already moved to Australia / or about to leave. By the time my grant would come, there won't be anyone here to recognize my case. I may create 3-4 fake profiles to congratulate myself.


Gunban : what si the meaning of immicommencement email? 

meanwhile, i am sure you will get a grant for all blessings u r taking in return of helping others.


----------



## Saif

I have filled my 17 page visa app form and am now standing on the document upoad page which will take some time as I am still arranging some. on Page 3 I selected No for health exam undertaken in the last 12 months. How can I schedule my health exams and how to generate a HAP ID, will it be the same for me and my 3 dependents? Any screenshot of the page to start shall help. Thanks.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Hello all

I am blessed with a baby during the application process 
Applied for change of circumstances.

They acknowledged my request and created a new field for the baby under attach documents

However under health section I still don't see any field created

Can anyone suggest next step PL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am blessed with a baby during the application process
> Applied for change of circumstances.
> 
> They acknowledged my request and created a new field for the baby under attach documents
> 
> However under health section I still don't see any field created
> 
> Can anyone suggest next step PL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!
"Applied for change of circumstances." How do you do that?


----------



## Rohit09

Hi guys, I've attached all required documents but its still prompting me to "Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application. Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time"

This shows when i click the next button Can someone please help? what should i do?

*UPDATE: It worked fine after 10 mins*


----------



## LadyZebo

2018aspirant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a long wait of 13 months, my PR VISA (SI - 189) was granted this afternoon.
> 
> Best wishes to all the aspirants here.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Case Details: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-48326


Congratulations!!! I am glad they are remembering old applications


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Hello all

I am blessed with a baby during the application process 
Applied for change of circumstances.

They acknowledged my request and created a new field for the baby under attach documents

However under health section I still don't see any field created

Can anyone suggest next step PL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sakshikalra

Hi everyone, i tried to get forex card from thomas cook but they denied that they dnt provide forex card without visa n fly tickets. I tried to make them understand but they were so rigid. Plz help from where else i can get n what all documents are required for that


----------



## surajgarg

surajgarg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my ITA for SC189 in the September round (finally!). Can someone tell me how do I apply for India PCC in the UK?
> 
> Thanks!


Can anyone help pls.


----------



## Khushbu107

Sakshikalra said:


> Hi everyone, i tried to get forex card from thomas cook but they denied that they dnt provide forex card without visa n fly tickets. I tried to make them understand but they were so rigid. Plz help from where else i can get n what all documents are required for that




You can get it from HDFC or ICICI.. they don’t need visa or ticket for providing a forex card.. you can request for a forex card from net banking if you account of these banks.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks

GUNBUN said:


> List of old cases:
> 
> 1.Binnie,Dec-2016,3 CO contacts - recent, July 2018
> 2.LadyZebo,22-Sep-2017,Immi commencement mail - 06 Nov 2017
> 3.GunBun, 04-Jan-2018, Immi commencement mail - 27 Jun 2018


If i am more anxious than my grant is Gunbun. Before checking immi account, I check status of 189 in myimmi if Gunbun got the grant or no. What is the connection, have not figured out.


----------



## GUNBUN

Dillu85 said:


> Gunban : what si the meaning of immicommencement email?
> 
> meanwhile, i am sure you will get a grant for all blessings u r taking in return of helping others.


Once upon a time "Immi Assessment Commencement" mail was considered as an indication of case allocation to a case officer.

Over a period of time, guys with such mails started observing long waiting times.


----------



## Saif

hi all,

for character ver, we need pcc, right? is it sufficient or form 80 is also required, where can i get this?


----------



## Arshhundal

*pcc india*



surajgarg said:


> Can anyone help pls.


Non-resident citizens:

Apply to the nearest Indian High Commission, Consulate or Embassy in your country of residence.


----------



## Saif

Do i need to download form 80 pdf, fill, scan and upload in visa app along with the same for my wife despite uploading pcc for all 4 (2 Adults+2 Children)of us?
Is there an online version too since most of the details in pdf are already filled in the visa form?


----------



## surajgarg

Arshhundal said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help pls.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-resident citizens:
> 
> Apply to the nearest Indian High Commission, Consulate or Embassy in your country of residence.
Click to expand...

Thanks do you the process in UK. Where exactly to apply and docs required, etc.?

If someone who has done this in the UK and can guide me that'll be great.


----------



## amitkb

Hello guys. Please help me with this query. 
In my eoi and assessment documents my university name is listed as institution. Should i do the same in form 80 and online visa form? O r i should mention my college name because campus address also needs to be provided. 
Any advice??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

amitkb said:


> Hello guys. Please help me with this query.
> In my eoi and assessment documents my university name is listed as institution. Should i do the same in form 80 and online visa form? O r i should mention my college name because campus address also needs to be provided.
> Any advice??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Follow the name in the Degree Certificate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dooralpha

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am blessed with a baby during the application process
> Applied for change of circumstances.
> 
> They acknowledged my request and created a new field for the baby under attach documents
> 
> However under health section I still don't see any field created
> 
> Can anyone suggest next step PL
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Contact below HAP ID for new born
[email protected] 
[email protected]


----------



## saminsydney

Hello ,
I have hired an agent to do my 189 application. I have already submitted my application last month. I dont have access to Skill select as the agent has used his id. I have the reference number and acknowledgment letter about the application. I have attached it to my immi account so that i can see if there are any emails or requests fromthe Department. I wanted to know how will i find out if CO was assigned to my application? Will I receive an email? Or it will only be shown in skillselecr account? Kindly help.


----------



## Wonderer-India

I believe that GubBun is one a clear path for Direct Grant. 

Immigration is globally derailed, Auzi-land is no exception. USA, for example, is backed upto 9-10 years for experienced professionals( MS and 8.5 years, My own case). So, Auzys' are not doing very bad.

Recently, haven't heard many people getting Commencement Status. It's either CO contact or Direct Grant. GB, man, you are on right track. Chill !!

Cheers!!


----------



## HellinaCell

To all those who have received their grants....I have a query

Are you guys able to see your visa details using MyVEVO

This may particularly help those guys who don't have access to their respectective Immiaccounts (applied thru agent)


----------



## HellinaCell

Check with centrum...they provide axis bank cards for this purpose only


----------



## shekar.ym

batra38383 said:


> Got my grant today.
> Thanks everyone for helping me out through this process.


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Akriti2289 said:


> Very happy to inform you all that I received my grant today for me and my husband
> It was totally unexpected after yesterday's January and May grant trends.
> 
> Extremely thankful to all, especially Gunbun for helping us out whenever we were stuck .. Will continue to follow the forum and help others out with whatever knowledge I have gained so far with the process. Also, I wish everyone the best especially to the ones who are waiting since long.
> 
> @Gunbun I will be eagerly waiting for your grant coz I want to count the number of congratulatory posts for you keeping in mind your fan following...
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> Lodgement date : 20th April 2018
> Grant date : 13th September 2018 (Direct grant)


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am blessed with a baby during the application process
> Applied for change of circumstances.
> 
> They acknowledged my request and created a new field for the baby under attach documents
> 
> However under health section I still don't see any field created
> 
> Can anyone suggest next step PL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats...contact the technical support team


----------



## shekar.ym

saifsd said:


> hi all,
> 
> for character ver, we need pcc, right? is it sufficient or form 80 is also required, where can i get this?


yes.. Form 80 is needed for all applicants older than 16 years ,along with PCC


----------



## shekar.ym

2018aspirant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a long wait of 13 months, my PR VISA (SI - 189) was granted this afternoon.
> 
> Best wishes to all the aspirants here.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Case Details: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-48326



congrats and good luck


----------



## mohamedzaki

mohamedzaki said:


> Talking of PCC. I have posted this question in a separate thread before but I am posting in this wonderful thread again as it is has the most active helpful gurus. I lodged my application on the 18th of June 2018. I have worked for Angola in an oil and gas company on rotation basis and collectively I spent more than one year, so as per the character requirements I should provide PCC from Angola. I have contacted my company and the angolan embassy ( by phone ) and they replied that they cannot provide such document as I am not in Angola anymore. after some research on the DHA website I came across this quote " Apply in person or write to the address above. Only Angolan citizens can apply for a police clearance certificate. " in the guide to obtain PCC for each country.
> 
> I have attached only PCC from my home country (Egypt) to my application. so I believe I will recieve a CO contact regarding this. so what should be done by then ? is there any documents like SD that they can send me to sign and send back to them ? will I get a waiver ? did anybody here came across such an issue and how did they react ?


any help from our gurus ?


----------



## shekar.ym

mohamedzaki said:


> any help from our gurus ?


if possible take in writing from angolian authority that PCC wont be issued for non citizens.you can submit that writing


----------



## mohamedzaki

shekar.ym said:


> if possible take in writing from angolian authority that PCC wont be issued for non citizens.you can submit that writing



Nice idea, I guess I will contact the Angolan embassy here in Egypt and ask them to provide that in writing or something. I am just trying to be prepared for a CO for that issue.


----------



## amitkb

Shoryuken said:


> Follow the name in the Degree Certificate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In my degree it’s university name written on top but in small letters institute name is also there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman

Hi I have a query regarding submission of English scores to DoHA. What is the address of sending hard copies of IELTS result to DoHA. Earlier I have not opted to send my details to DoHA. But now I don’t want CO contact for this and like to act proactive. 
Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

amitkb said:


> In my degree it’s university name written on top but in small letters institute name is also there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Name of the Institution : University Name with no abbreviations
Campus/Address : Your Institute name and address, no abbreviations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

HellinaCell said:


> To all those who have received their grants....I have a query
> 
> Are you guys able to see your visa details using MyVEVO
> 
> This may particularly help those guys who don't have access to their respectective Immiaccounts (applied thru agent)



You can check online version on VEVO, you need a PC , open VEVO webpage and check the menu on right hand side.
Give data like Family name, application reference and Date 
Then you can check the details of granted visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zinzi123

Hi all,
I have two questions and I hope you can help
1.	I am expecting my invitation for 189 on 11/10 (next month). Both my PCC and medical check were completed on 30/10 last year. I am wondering if I should redo them before lodging the application because they will definitely expire before the CO open my case
2.	Do we need to get a fingerprint for the police check?
Thank you all in advance. Your help is highly appreciated.


----------



## Shoryuken

zinzi123 said:


> Hi all,
> I have two questions and I hope you can help
> 1.I am expecting my invitation for 189 on 11/10 (next month). Both my PCC and medical check were completed on 30/10 last year. I am wondering if I should redo them before lodging the application because they will definitely expire before the CO open my case
> 2.Do we need to get a fingerprint for the police check?
> Thank you all in advance. Your help is highly appreciated.



Please note, advice below are not professional, its just based on forum knowhow and my perception/ understanding:-

1.Recommended answer is Yes i believe, as there are chances CO will ask you to redo. 
If you dont want to take chances of CO contact, then arrange those docs again after Invite and before lodging your Application

2.It depends upon Process of Police Dept of the Country that issues you PCC.Most countries i know request for it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zinzi123

Hi Shoryuken, what about australia? Australian National Police Check has an option for fingerprint check. I am not sure if i need to opt for that or can get the paper one only. 

Aslo, my defacto partner is Australian. Do I need to prepare any documents for him? What about his Police Check?


----------



## Shoryuken

zinzi123 said:


> Hi Shoryuken, what about australia? Australian National Police Check has an option for fingerprint check. I am not sure if i need to opt for that or can get the paper one only.
> 
> 
> 
> Aslo, my defacto partner is Australian. Do I need to prepare any documents for him? What about his Police Check?



AFP:
I dont know.Hold on, we have many onshore applicants here, someone will answer soon.
For defacto partner documents also i dont have sufficient information, please wait for another members to answer

All the best!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SVW3690

For AFP just the name check is sufficient


Shoryuken said:


> AFP:
> I dont know.Hold on, we have many onshore applicants here, someone will answer soon.
> For defacto partner documents also i dont have sufficient information, please wait for another members to answer
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saba Akbar

zinzi123 said:


> Hi Shoryuken, what about australia? Australian National Police Check has an option for fingerprint check. I am not sure if i need to opt for that or can get the paper one only.
> 
> Aslo, my defacto partner is Australian. Do I need to prepare any documents for him? What about his Police Check?


I got my and the husband's Australian Police check done using just their consent form for name check and other required docs (ID and stuff).

I know for sure that if spouse/defacto is migrating with you, PCC will be needed. I have read on other forums that people had to submit PCCs for their non migrating family members as well.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

zinzi123 said:


> Hi Shoryuken, what about australia? Australian National Police Check has an option for fingerprint check. I am not sure if i need to opt for that or can get the paper one only.
> 
> Aslo, my defacto partner is Australian. Do I need to prepare any documents for him? What about his Police Check?


I didn't do a fingerprint check for my AFP police check - I followed these instructions:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega...apply-for-a-police-check-if-i-am-in-australia


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Was browsing for visa related stuff a few days ago and a self-professed migration agent / former immigration officer was sharing info and asking some questions - from a year ago, I'm pasting quotes I found relevant - feel free to PM me for the direct link (or copy some text and Google it you should be able to find it):

*Question*

Why do some applications take very long? My cousin from Lebanon have applied for a 189 visa 11 months ago and still waiting. The last communication he received was 8 months ago asking for medicals and police certificates.

Are delays like this normal?

*Answer*

That is unusual for the 189 visa. Might be worth sending an email to the processing area advising that the application is "decision-ready" and prompt them to request anything else that's required. Not guaranteed to work, but I've certainly seen it work before!

Only other thing I can think of is that his case has been referred to ASIO checking, which can happen based on his nationality and course of study (e.g. some physics, chem or bio fields), and these can take a long time.

*Question*

457s typically had a processing standard of 8-12 weeks but there was a few month period before the recent changes where they were being granted in a few days for low risk citizens... now it's back up to 8-12wks. Any idea why they were able to get them through quickly for a while?

*Answer*

Sometimes Immigration departments run little 'projects' to help clear their backlogs, and they can do it by simply re-prioritising cases. They do it with other visas as well (like Partner). To be honest, there's a bit of speculation here because I haven't been working there for a few years now, but I believe that would've been done to prepare for the 457 changes. You seem to have intimate knowledge of the processing times!

--

JFYI everyone 

--

edit: about the security check - random sharing: I have a friend who in his 40's applied to work with the APS (Aussie citizen, born in Australia) and needed security clearance (I'm unsure of the level) - his job offer was on hold for about 9 1/2 months as the security vetting process took that long. I would assume the older you are, the process is more complex, more tedious, and will take longer.


----------



## amitkb

Shoryuken said:


> Name of the Institution : University Name with no abbreviations
> Campus/Address : Your Institute name and address, no abbreviations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks a lot. I did not think of this way. By doing this i can mention both university and college. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

*Need Help*

Hello Everyone,

I need your urgent help! My designation recently got changed in my organization, as a part of global job role alignment. Please let me know how can I update the CO regarding the same. Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## divism

*Australia PCC*

Hi,

What are the document required for submitting Austrilian PCC. Currently I am outside Australia. Is it ok to submit the following documents. Please help.

1. Indian Passport
2. NSW Photo id card
3. CBA Debit card
4. Aadhar Card.



Saba Akbar said:


> I got my and the husband's Australian Police check done using just their consent form for name check and other required docs (ID and stuff).
> 
> I know for sure that if spouse/defacto is migrating with you, PCC will be needed. I have read on other forums that people had to submit PCCs for their non migrating family members as well.


----------



## Saba Akbar

divism said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the document required for submitting Austrilian PCC. Currently I am outside Australia. Is it ok to submit the following documents. Please help.
> 
> 1. Indian Passport
> 2. NSW Photo id card
> 3. CBA Debit card
> 4. Aadhar Card.


We submitted passport, birth certificate (aadhar card should be a good alternative), debit card and the consent form.


----------



## dhruvmisra

Dear All,

I am a silent spectator in this forum and to thank you all I have got lot of info from this forum

I have a question which I want your expert opinion on.

Currently I am working for a company in Pune. I have received a job offer in Mumbai which I quiet lucrative.

My visa lodgment date is July 12th 2018.

My question is that if I change my job now should I update it on my profile on immi account as change of circumstances. The job which I am leaving I am claiming points for this role.

Request you guys to please suggest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divism

*Australian PCC*



Saba Akbar said:


> We submitted passport, birth certificate (aadhar card should be a good alternative), debit card and the consent form.


Thanks! 
I'm planning to submit online application form will it ask me to print the filled form and sign the consent, which will then be scanned and upload online

Also, all scanned copies should be in color and does not require any attestations, correct me please?


----------



## Saba Akbar

divism said:


> Thanks!
> I'm planning to submit online application form will it ask me to print the filled form and sign the consent, which will then be scanned and upload online
> 
> We printed the filled form, signed and scanned it.
> 
> Also, all scanned copies should be in color and does not require any attestations, correct me please?


Yeah, scanned copies of original docs require no attestation.


----------



## nilak

Hi Rohit,
That msg occurs when you dont upload or upload documents elsewhere. check DHA 189 document checklist and upload accordingly. For most of the mandatory documents, you need to find it from the drop-down list to select.

Refer DHA how to attch documents page for more info


----------



## immaculateaman

immaculateaman said:


> Hi I have a query regarding submission of English scores to DoHA. What is the address of sending hard copies of IELTS result to DoHA. Earlier I have not opted to send my details to DoHA. But now I don’t want CO contact for this and like to act proactive.
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Request experts for your response on this. Reagards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

For ielts results just upload the scanned copy of the hard copy that s enough( ielts provide hard copy with seal and all) For pte only u have to send it through their website( becz pte provide only pdf but they have option to send directly to DHA)


immaculateaman said:


> immaculateaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I have a query regarding submission of English scores to DoHA. What is the address of sending hard copies of IELTS result to DoHA. Earlier I have not opted to send my details to DoHA. But now I don’t want CO contact for this and like to act proactive.
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Request experts for your response on this. Reagards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Shoryuken

immaculateaman said:


> Request experts for your response on this. Reagards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you need to do this? dont remember any such requirement
I think IELTS results are verifiable online.


----------



## Saba Akbar

Urgent query, people!

Those who were onshore while lodging application, when did your bridging visa start? As soon as you got it or after your then-current visa expired?

Say for instance, my current visa will expire on Oct 30, so if I apply for 189 by Sunday, the bridging that comes with it will be activated from Nov 1? Asking because when I got the bridging for 485, it started before the previous visa ended, and I have a travel coming up next week. Not sure if I should wait until I come back and then apply for 189.


----------



## immaculateaman

Shoryuken said:


> Why do you need to do this? dont remember any such requirement
> 
> I think IELTS results are verifiable online.




Actually I don’t know whether Ielts results are verifiable online or not. I really don’t want any CO contact for such things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SVW3690

You bridging becomes active only your current visa expires

There are two types in bridging
One wont allow you to travel. By default you will get this
The other one will allow you travel

Thanks,
Sai


Saba Akbar said:


> Urgent query, people!
> 
> Those who were onshore while lodging application, when did your bridging visa start? As soon as you got it or after your then-current visa expired?
> 
> Say for instance, my current visa will expire on Oct 30, so if I apply for 189 by Sunday, the bridging that comes with it will be activated from Nov 1? Asking because when I got the bridging for 485, it started before the previous visa ended, and I have a travel coming up next week. Not sure if I should wait until I come back and then apply for 189.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Dear friends, someone please answer, I'll be grateful...
1. 18 page Form 80 pdf to be downloaded, filled manually, scanned and uploaded, or as I read there is an online version too?
2. How to generate HAP Id or arrange the medicals, I'm on doc upload page in visa app process?

Thanks,
saif


----------



## Shoryuken

immaculateaman said:


> Actually I don’t know whether Ielts results are verifiable online or not. I really don’t want any CO contact for such things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think Ismiya above has clarified it very nicely,
If it helps you, then i just uploaded IELTS TRF scanned copy for my spouse and no CO contact.


----------



## luvjd

saifsd said:


> Dear friends, someone please answer, I'll be grateful...
> 1. 18 page Form 80 pdf to be downloaded, filled manually, scanned and uploaded, or as I read there is an online version too?
> 2. How to generate HAP Id or arrange the medicals, I'm on doc upload page in visa app process?
> 
> Thanks,
> saif


1. There is no online form, but the form 80 is editable, i.e. you can fill your details and save. You can print the page that you need to sign, sign it and scan it and replace that page in the pdf file. If you can't do that, you can do normal procedure, i.e. fill, print, sign and scan all pages. There is another way to digitally sign it, google it, you will find.
2. Check this carefully, https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## Saif

luvjd said:


> 1. There is no online form, but the form 80 is editable, i.e. you can fill your details and save. You can print the page that you need to sign, sign it and scan it and replace that page in the pdf file. If you can't do that, you can do normal procedure, i.e. fill, print, sign and scan all pages. There is another way to digitally sign it, google it, you will find.
> 2. Check this carefully, https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


1. Thanks, I got confused as I was looking at the pdf on the browser where it was not showing editable whereas in acrobat it is.
2. It asks me to login in my immi account and when I do that I see my application in incomplete state. I have checked all the links around and couldn't locate the place to arrange a health checkup. I'm stuck on the docs upload page as I am still arranging some. But in a you tube vid I have seen that after the docs upload you submit and pay, so I dont know where to go to generate my HAP id and schedule a check.

Best,
s


----------



## nithin.raghav

Hi Everyone,

I cannot express how happy I am while writing this post. Today at 12:06 PM my wife and I got the GOLDEN email with the subject “IMMI Grant Notification". I was not expecting this today by any chance, as our PCC was expired on 11th of Sep, 2018. And I have already exceeded my documentation limit to add the new PCC. At the max, I thought we are deemed to get another CO contact for an updated PCC. But my wife and an angel through her, told us to update both our New PCC in her list of documents together naming it correctly so that CO can identify it. 
I believe it worked like a charm and we were given the direct grant today! 

I can't thank you guys in this forum enough, you were there helping us though out this journey every bit and supporting us with your kind words and keeping us afloat during these tuff times. 
I believe the wait we all did is for good and to have a better life in land DownUnder. Our prayers are with each one of you who are in the queue and waiting for the grant. It is around corner.. Waiting to reach your inbox... 

Happy Friday guys... Thank you again for the support. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## luvjd

saifsd said:


> 1. Thanks, I got confused as I was looking at the pdf on the browser where it was not showing editable whereas in acrobat it is.
> 2. It asks me to login in my immi account and when I do that I see my application in incomplete state. I have checked all the links around and couldn't locate the place to arrange a health checkup. I'm stuck on the docs upload page as I am still arranging some. But in a you tube vid I have seen that after the docs upload you submit and pay, so I dont know where to go to generate my HAP id and schedule a check.
> 
> Best,
> s


After you log in to IMMIaccount, click on "new application" and select Health. From there it is self-explanatory.


----------



## saminsydney

Hello,, kindly Help please.
I have hired an agent to do my 189 application. I have already submitted my application last month. I dont have access to Skill select as the agent has used his id. I have the reference number and acknowledgment letter about the application. I have attached it to my immiaccount so that i can see if there are any emails or requests from the Department. I wanted to know how will i find out if CO was assigned to my application? Will I receive an email? Or it will only be shown in skillselecr account? Kindly help.


----------



## immaculateaman

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I cannot express how happy I am while writing this post. Today at 12:06 PM my wife and I got the GOLDEN email with the subject “IMMI Grant Notification". I was not expecting this today by any chance, as our PCC was expired on 11th of Sep, 2018. And I have already exceeded my documentation limit to add the new PCC. At the max, I thought we are deemed to get another CO contact for an updated PCC. But my wife and an angel through her, told us to update both our New PCC in her list of documents together naming it correctly so that CO can identify it.
> I believe it worked like a charm and we were given the direct grant today!
> 
> I can't thank you guys in this forum enough, you were there helping us though out this journey every bit and supporting us with your kind words and keeping us afloat during these tuff times.
> I believe the wait we all did is for good and to have a better life in land DownUnder. Our prayers are with each one of you who are in the queue and waiting for the grant. It is around corner.. Waiting to reach your inbox...
> 
> Happy Friday guys... Thank you again for the support.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin




Great Nitin. Congrats. 

Can you pls suggest something on the following 

What is the address of sending hard copies of IELTS result to DoHA. Earlier I have not opted to send my details directly to DoHA. But I don’t want CO contact for this and like to act proactive. 
Regards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I cannot express how happy I am while writing this post. Today at 12:06 PM my wife and I got the GOLDEN email with the subject “IMMI Grant Notification". I was not expecting this today by any chance, as our PCC was expired on 11th of Sep, 2018. And I have already exceeded my documentation limit to add the new PCC. At the max, I thought we are deemed to get another CO contact for an updated PCC. But my wife and an angel through her, told us to update both our New PCC in her list of documents together naming it correctly so that CO can identify it.
> I believe it worked like a charm and we were given the direct grant today!
> 
> I can't thank you guys in this forum enough, you were there helping us though out this journey every bit and supporting us with your kind words and keeping us afloat during these tuff times.
> I believe the wait we all did is for good and to have a better life in land DownUnder. Our prayers are with each one of you who are in the queue and waiting for the grant. It is around corner.. Waiting to reach your inbox...
> 
> Happy Friday guys... Thank you again for the support.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


Great news NR !!

However, in this news there is a hidden worrisome factor for remaining January applicants those had CO contact in end of June month.

It seems now they moved to July Contact cases (yours 2nd July) and skipped June end CO contact cases.


----------



## Captka

mohamedzaki said:


> mohamedzaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of PCC. I have posted this question in a separate thread before but I am posting in this wonderful thread again as it is has the most active helpful gurus. I lodged my application on the 18th of June 2018. I have worked for Angola in an oil and gas company on rotation basis and collectively I spent more than one year, so as per the character requirements I should provide PCC from Angola. I have contacted my company and the angolan embassy ( by phone ) and they replied that they cannot provide such document as I am not in Angola anymore. after some research on the DHA website I came across this quote " Apply in person or write to the address above. Only Angolan citizens can apply for a police clearance certificate. " in the guide to obtain PCC for each country.
> 
> I have attached only PCC from my home country (Egypt) to my application. so I believe I will recieve a CO contact regarding this. so what should be done by then ? is there any documents like SD that they can send me to sign and send back to them ? will I get a waiver ? did anybody here came across such an issue and how did they react ?[/quote
> 
> I had lodged my application on 21/App/2017
> Occupation - Ships Master, Grant Awaited
> 
> Regarding PCC from Angola, I had a similar issue with PCC from Marshall Islands
> What I Did and possibly u could do.
> 
> You can show that you have tried all means to obtain the PCC from Angola, that is email and may be extracts from where it's states would be given only to residents.
> 
> Same story with Marshall Islands PCC only to residents , as I was only on board MI registered ships.
> 
> Also you could fill a Statutory Declaration and load it upfront. I was on board when they asked and somehow got it from Embassy in Bangkok , luckily ship called a port near Au embassy and could go.
Click to expand...


----------



## nithin.raghav

*I took PTE*



immaculateaman said:


> Great Nitin. Congrats.
> 
> Can you pls suggest something on the following
> 
> What is the address of sending hard copies of IELTS result to DoHA. Earlier I have not opted to send my details directly to DoHA. But I don’t want CO contact for this and like to act proactive.
> Regards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi immaculateaman,

Thank you. 
I took PTE instead of IELTS, and in the PTE site, there is an option (check box) where we can opt to send the results to DoHA. Which I have done initially. 
I am not aware how it works for IELTS, but I am sure it should have a similar option. 
I would recommend you to login to your IELTS account, check for that option and click on send to DOHA. They will recieve this result in couple of days. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## immaculateaman

Ok thanks for your reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Thanks GUNBUN*



GUNBUN said:


> Great news NR !!
> 
> However, in this news there is a hidden worrisome factor for remaining January applicants those had CO contact in end of June month.
> 
> It seems now they moved to July Contact cases (yours 2nd July) and skipped June end CO contact cases.


hi GUNBUN,

Thanks a lot. You should be the best person to know that nothing is definite when it comes to grant. You can see files from Aug and Oct 2017 picked up now with no co contacts. So moving to 2nd July CO contact without touching entire lot of June shoudn't be a point of worry. These may be different COs at work and they are working on their share of files. As I mentioned in my earlier email. Your's is around the corner, any moment in your email inbox now. You have waited so long. . few more days or day.. I sure there are a lot of people praying for you like us. Waiting to hear the good news from you. !

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## GUNBUN

nithin.raghav said:


> hi GUNBUN,
> 
> Thanks a lot. You should be the best person to know that nothing is definite when it comes to grant. You can see files from Aug and Oct 2017 picked up now with no co contacts. So moving to 2nd July CO contact without touching entire lot of June shoudn't be a point of worry. These may be different COs at work and they are working on their share of files. As I mentioned in my earlier email. Your's is around the corner, any moment in your email inbox now. You have waited so long. . few more days or day.. I sure there are a lot of people praying for you like us. Waiting to hear the good news from you. !
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


Hi NR,

you see - DHA initially started with Jan applicants on 25th June around, then they moved to Feb, Mar,April,May and now returned back to remaining Jan applicants this week after 2.5 months.

This has build up a horrible fear in mind that now after clearing few CO contact cases of Jan, if they move to Feb CO contact and so on...again than they may return back after 2.5-3 months to clear last lot of Jan applicants.

sometimes I have a feeling that I wont get it in this lifetime.


----------



## csdhan

Guys while uploading docs, there is no relevant section for my wife's functional English proof to be uploaded. Where should I upload this?

I have given her IELTS TRF number while filling the 17 page form, has this to do something with it?

.


----------



## immaculateaman

Ok thanks for your reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

luvjd said:


> After you log in to IMMIaccount, click on "new application" and select Health. From there it is self-explanatory.


Cant thank you enough, never thought I should click 'new application' when another is running...


----------



## Soubhi1984

My file refused from delegate act nomination 
Saying I applied and it was 190 closed for overseas


----------



## ankur14

shekar.ym said:


> docs for which years of exp in ACS letter should be good.



Thanks I'll then just put only documents till last employment. Will there be any issue if they don't see me as working? I am dependent in the 189 application.


----------



## natasha.joseph

dhruvmisra said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a silent spectator in this forum and to thank you all I have got lot of info from this forum
> 
> I have a question which I want your expert opinion on.
> 
> Currently I am working for a company in Pune. I have received a job offer in Mumbai which I quiet lucrative.
> 
> My visa lodgment date is July 12th 2018.
> 
> My question is that if I change my job now should I update it on my profile on immi account as change of circumstances. The job which I am leaving I am claiming points for this role.
> 
> Request you guys to please suggest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you will have to file Form 1022 and mention the changes. If someone visits or call your previous company for employment verification and find that you do not work there, CO will contact you for this and it will delay your grant.


----------



## divism

saminsydney said:


> Hello,, kindly Help please.
> I have hired an agent to do my 189 application. I have already submitted my application last month. I dont have access to Skill select as the agent has used his id. I have the reference number and acknowledgment letter about the application. I have attached it to my immiaccount so that i can see if there are any emails or requests from the Department. I wanted to know how will i find out if CO was assigned to my application? Will I receive an email? Or it will only be shown in skillselecr account? Kindly help.


Hi, 

My application is also lodged by an agent. But, my agent gave me a downloaded copy of the application which I can upload in immiaccount. So, we can track the status of the application through immiaccount. However, any communication will be through the agent.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RockyRaj

divism said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> My application is also lodged by an agent. But, my agent gave me a downloaded copy of the application which I can upload in immiaccount. So, we can track the status of the application through immiaccount. However, any communication will be through the agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.




You have stated above that you have uploaded in the immiaccount the copy of the application. To do that how you logged in? Did the agent give you the ID and password?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natasha.joseph

KVK said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need your urgent help! My designation recently got changed in my organization, as a part of global job role alignment. Please let me know how can I update the CO regarding the same. Your help would be greatly appreciated.


Fill this form and submit it in your immiaccount

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf


----------



## divism

RockyRaj said:


> You have stated above that you have uploaded in the immiaccount the copy of the application. To do that how you logged in? Did the agent give you the ID and password?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We can create our own immiaccount.


----------



## shekar.ym

ankur14 said:


> Thanks I'll then just put only documents till last employment. Will there be any issue if they don't see me as working? I am dependent in the 189 application.


You need to upload form 1022 - change of circumstances - indicating that you are not currently working in that organization.


----------



## shekar.ym

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I cannot express how happy I am while writing this post. Today at 12:06 PM my wife and I got the GOLDEN email with the subject “IMMI Grant Notification". I was not expecting this today by any chance, as our PCC was expired on 11th of Sep, 2018. And I have already exceeded my documentation limit to add the new PCC. At the max, I thought we are deemed to get another CO contact for an updated PCC. But my wife and an angel through her, told us to update both our New PCC in her list of documents together naming it correctly so that CO can identify it.
> I believe it worked like a charm and we were given the direct grant today!
> 
> I can't thank you guys in this forum enough, you were there helping us though out this journey every bit and supporting us with your kind words and keeping us afloat during these tuff times.
> I believe the wait we all did is for good and to have a better life in land DownUnder. Our prayers are with each one of you who are in the queue and waiting for the grant. It is around corner.. Waiting to reach your inbox...
> 
> Happy Friday guys... Thank you again for the support.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


congrats Nithin...good luck


----------



## dhruvmisra

natasha.joseph said:


> I think you will have to file Form 1022 and mention the changes. If someone visits or call your previous company for employment verification and find that you do not work there, CO will contact you for this and it will delay your grant.




Thanks Natasha.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captka

Mohamed Zaki FYI below
I had lodged my application on 21/Apr/2017 Occupation - Ships Master, Grant Awaited 

Regarding PCC from Angola, I had a similar issue with PCC from Marshall Islands What I Did and possibly u could do. You can show that you have tried all means to obtain the PCC from Angola, that is email and may be extracts from where it's states would be given only to residents. Same story with Marshall Islands PCC only to residents , as I was only on board MI registered ships. 

Also you could fill a Statutory Declaration and load it upfront as it will save a lot of time.
I was on board when they asked and somehow got it from Embassy in Bangkok , luckily ship called a port near Au embassy and could go.


----------



## Captka

Visa lodged 21/April/2017
Occupation- Ships Master (Off the List on July 2017)
Grant Awaited 
Below are some information which might be useful for those applying

1) Assessment - For Shipping related assessing Authority is AMSA , we have to fly down under do a Medical and under go a full fledged Oral by a Surveyor before being issued an assessment for applying

2) PTE / IELTS - I would say PTE any day as you get the results faster and can straight fwd when compared to IELTS

3) Co Contacts - 
1 )JUNE 17 - Wife's name different on Passport and Degree Certificate , Basically initials not expanded , An Affidavit from notary was accepted

2)JULY 17 - Marshall Island PCC , Have sailed on ships of MI , Could not get so shows had tried to obtain by all means basically mails 

3) August 17 - Statutory Declaration of Character - Was onboard some how could submit from Bangkok AU embassy, It was a breeze just 5 min In and Out

Then no news , In between wife got pregnant and was thinking should update or not anyway in December 17 sent a change a Circumstance saying delivery due in MAY 18

Also a Change in Circumstances as was going on boars as Change in Residence more than 15 days to be updated.

07 May 18 after a long wait of 8 yrs, Young fellow arrives , updated Birth certificate with in 2 weeks and Passport by June 18

4 ) Email confirmation Child added to application and also note adding a new born is free.

Then Next step Hap I'd , so sent a mail to GSM allocated and strategic health .

5) Co Contact - Asking for Child Medicals the mail had Hap I'd for child.

Child medical is just general examination and nothing else carry the vaccination card.
No PCC and other forms needed for Child

6) Aug 18 - Co Contact Asking for Indian PCC for both me and wife as the first one expired.
Now by 18/ Sep the 28 days will finish which sometimes they follow.

And hope to see something , above might be useful for somebody


----------



## mariner2017

Captka said:


> Visa lodged 21/April/2017
> Occupation- Ships Master (Off the List on July 2017)
> Grant Awaited
> Below are some information which might be useful for those applying
> 
> 1) Assessment - For Shipping related assessing Authority is AMSA , we have to fly down under do a Medical and under go a full fledged Oral by a Surveyor before being issued an assessment for applying
> 
> 2) PTE / IELTS - I would say PTE any day as you get the results faster and can straight fwd when compared to IELTS
> 
> 3) Co Contacts -
> 1 )JUNE 17 - Wife's name different on Passport and Degree Certificate , Basically initials not expanded , An Affidavit from notary was accepted
> 
> 2)JULY 17 - Marshall Island PCC , Have sailed on ships of MI , Could not get so shows had tried to obtain by all means basically mails
> 
> 3) August 17 - Statutory Declaration of Character - Was onboard some how could submit from Bangkok AU embassy, It was a breeze just 5 min In and Out
> 
> Then no news , In between wife got pregnant and was thinking should update or not anyway in December 17 sent a change a Circumstance saying delivery due in MAY 18
> 
> Also a Change in Circumstances as was going on boars as Change in Residence more than 15 days to be updated.
> 
> 07 May 18 after a long wait of 8 yrs, Young fellow arrives , updated Birth certificate with in 2 weeks and Passport by June 18
> 
> 4 ) Email confirmation Child added to application and also note adding a new born is free.
> 
> Then Next step Hap I'd , so sent a mail to GSM allocated and strategic health .
> 
> 5) Co Contact - Asking for Child Medicals the mail had Hap I'd for child.
> 
> Child medical is just general examination and nothing else carry the vaccination card.
> No PCC and other forms needed for Child
> 
> 6) Aug 18 - Co Contact Asking for Indian PCC for both me and wife as the first one expired.
> Now by 18/ Sep the 28 days will finish which sometimes they follow.
> 
> And hope to see something , above might be useful for somebody



Hope that you will get your grant soon...best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

KVK said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need your urgent help! My designation recently got changed in my organization, as a part of global job role alignment. Please let me know how can I update the CO regarding the same. Your help would be greatly appreciated.


Guys Just waiting fo your advice now, please help me on the same.


----------



## JHubble

KVK said:


> Guys Just waiting fo your advice now, please help me on the same.


Hi, 

I joined another company after lodgement. So to update regarding the change, I filled the online form under the Update Us link of the application. (Its not a pdf its an online form).

After filling the necessary details once I submitted the changes, it was reflected as Form 1022 under a new section labeled as Change in Circumstances. This section did not exist until I submit the form via Update Us link. 

Moreover, under the newly appeared section I was able to upload any documents pertaining to my change. Such as offer letter from the new company and service letter of the old company.

Hope you would find it helpful.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

divism said:


> We can create our own immiaccount.




Does that mean, with the details provided by agent we can create another account and monitor right ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik.

JHubble said:


> Hi,
> 
> I joined another company after lodgement. So to update regarding the change, I filled the online form under the Update Us link of the application. (Its not a pdf its an online form).
> 
> After filling the necessary details once I submitted the changes, it was reflected as Form 1022 under a new section labeled as Change in Circumstances. This section did not exist until I submit the form via Update Us link.
> 
> Moreover, under the newly appeared section I was able to upload any documents pertaining to my change. Such as offer letter from the new company and service letter of the old company.
> 
> Hope you would find it helpful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi, I am going on vacation for 20 days, do I have to update that through form 1022?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

JHubble said:


> Hi,
> 
> I joined another company after lodgement. So to update regarding the change, I filled the online form under the Update Us link of the application. (Its not a pdf its an online form).
> 
> After filling the necessary details once I submitted the changes, it was reflected as Form 1022 under a new section labeled as Change in Circumstances. This section did not exist until I submit the form via Update Us link.
> 
> Moreover, under the newly appeared section I was able to upload any documents pertaining to my change. Such as offer letter from the new company and service letter of the old company.
> 
> Hope you would find it helpful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Very useful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Binnie

How many here with CO contact in July waiting?


----------



## Dexorange

My bachelor is assessed and master is not assessed since it is non relevant.

1. In filling EOI - Under Education - For Master's should I select Other - Non AQF Accreditation? ?????

2. Should we enter details of 10th and 12th ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amitkb

Finally lodged my application on 14-09-2018.
Fingers crossed. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

amitkb said:


> Finally lodged my application on 14-09-2018.
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good luck


----------



## Dexorange

Dexorange said:


> My bachelor is assessed and master is not assessed since it is non relevant.
> 
> 1. In filling EOI - Under Education - For Master's should I select Other - Non AQF Accreditation? ?????
> 
> 2. Should we enter details of 10th and 12th ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Please help me


----------



## JHubble

Karthik. said:


> Hi, I am going on vacation for 20 days, do I have to update that through form 1022?


I didnt make any overseas travel during lodgement period. So I cannot advise on this change. 
I hope some members in the forum who faced similar situation could advise you.


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Binnie said:


> How many here with CO contact in July waiting?


I am waiting...

CO contact - 10th July
Lodged - 10th Feb


----------



## Dexorange

Both my wife's occupation and my occupation is in MLTSSL. Which means I can claim partner's Point right ?????


----------



## Karthik.

Yes you can


Dexorange said:


> Both my wife's occupation and my occupation is in MLTSSL. Which means I can claim partner's Point right ?????


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## avinash_1432

Hi Bro,
Congratulations for your new born baby. Once your baby is added in the application pls write to [email protected] for HAP ID creation. Do keep us posted on ur grant status.

Regards,
Avinash




Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am blessed with a baby during the application process
> Applied for change of circumstances.
> 
> They acknowledged my request and created a new field for the baby under attach documents
> 
> However under health section I still don't see any field created
> 
> Can anyone suggest next step PL
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

Hello all,
My application is being handled by an agent. How can I access my account. I have got acknowledgement as well.


----------



## jerryniks

amitkb said:


> Hello all,
> My application is being handled by an agent. How can I access my account. I have got acknowledgement as well.


create new immi account. when you log in to this new account, you will have an option top left saying import application. follow and fill in details...voila!


----------



## Saif

Hi, I want to know about the photo required to be uploaded, my wife wears A hijab and her pic in the passport is with the same. Is it ok to use the pic with hijab for ladies?


----------



## csdhan

saifsd said:


> Hi, I want to know about the photo required to be uploaded, my wife wears A hijab and her pic in the passport is with the same. Is it ok to use the pic with hijab for ladies?


There are actually guidelines on DHA site for such cases in photograph but the site is under maintenance, so can't give you the link.

I remember something like if someone wears a hijab then photo should also be with hijab with face clearly visible and not completely covered.


----------



## Saif

csdhan said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I want to know about the photo required to be uploaded, my wife wears A hijab and her pic in the passport is with the same. Is it ok to use the pic with hijab for ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> There are actually guidelines on DHA site for such cases in photograph but the site is under maintenance, so can't give you the link.
> 
> I remember something like if someone wears a hijab then photo should also be with hijab with face clearly visible and not completely covered.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I read somewhere else she can provided the face is clearly visible.


----------



## Binnie

Seems like Next week is going to be good for July CO contact cases as they already started yesterday with one grant for 2 nd July CO contact case. And along with that they continue clearing all old cases.


----------



## HellinaCell

jerryniks said:


> create new immi account. when you log in to this new account, you will have an option top left saying import application. follow and fill in details...voila!


Will the agent come to know about this new immi account ?


----------



## amitkb

divism said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> My application is also lodged by an agent. But, my agent gave me a downloaded copy of the application which I can upload in immiaccount. So, we can track the status of the application through immiaccount. However, any communication will be through the agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.




What kind of downloaded copy??? Do you mean print preview pdf??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Guys,

Need expert comments
While filling the 17 page form, on 13 page below question is there

*Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?*

I have selected YES as my whole employment is in india

Then there is a dropdown
*Duration of overseas employment*
Is this duration should be the duration which is recognised by ACS or it should be my whole employment in india.

Please guide.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

.I had EV on 27th August 2018 and lodged on 1st March 2018....between that i received a letter on 19th July from CO acknoledging that documents have been received. Now experts and analysts here can you please predict should I be hopeful during March CO Contact grants wave......how much time will they take after this? one of my mate who applied on 25th may got his direct grant today...


----------



## immaculateaman

Dexorange said:


> Please help me




Yes you can add details for 10th and 12th. For master case I can not comment. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

saifsd said:


> Hi, I want to know about the photo required to be uploaded, my wife wears A hijab and her pic in the passport is with the same. Is it ok to use the pic with hijab for ladies?


https://www.passports.gov.au/passports-explained/how-apply/passport-photo-guidelines

this link has guidelines that you can follow.


----------



## shekar.ym

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need expert comments
> While filling the 17 page form, on 13 page below question is there
> 
> *Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?*
> 
> I have selected YES as my whole employment is in india
> 
> Then there is a dropdown
> *Duration of overseas employment*
> Is this duration should be the duration which is recognised by ACS or it should be my whole employment in india.
> 
> Please guide.


should be equivalent to relevant exp as per ACS report.


----------



## amitkb

jerryniks said:


> create new immi account. when you log in to this new account, you will have an option top left saying import application. follow and fill in details...voila!


I have successfully imported my account but i cant see the payment details in the Application History. Does it take few days to reflect the payment details as I have done that on 14th only?


----------



## shekar.ym

amitkb said:


> I have successfully imported my account but i cant see the payment details in the Application History. Does it take few days to reflect the payment details as I have done that on 14th only?




Did you receive payment acknowledgment from your agent ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

shekar.ym said:


> Did you receive payment acknowledgment from your agent ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes. One is acknowledgment of visa submission and one is payment receipt. But the same i wanted to check in my immiaccount but its not showing any payment details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sid1987

Hi Everyone,

I am going to file EOI with 80 points. Probably would get an invite on 11th october 2018, So to avoid wasting anymore time, I wanted to prepare all documents. I have already made an appointment for PCC. How should I proceed with Medical? I have already created immi account, However I guess I need HAP id, how do I generate it? Please tell me the steps.

Also my ANZSCO is 263111, So anyone who has a documentation checklist, please provide so i can prepare mine and don't waste any time when invite comes.

Thanks
Sid


----------



## bjg26

amitkb said:


> shekar.ym said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you receive payment acknowledgment from your agent ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. One is acknowledgment of visa submission and one is payment receipt. But the same i wanted to check in my immiaccount but its not showing any payment details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Check if you can see "Application fee is paid" and your agent should you the receips..


----------



## ankur14

shekar.ym said:


> You need to upload form 1022 - change of circumstances - indicating that you are not currently working in that organization.


Hi,

I am currently working but the experience from current company was not assessed. My ACS assessment is till my last employment, so shall I upload documents till last company or shall I upload for current company as well?


----------



## Ramramram222

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> We have received our invite and now starting to upload our documents. Before uploading and lock the document in Immi account we want to make sure we are uploading correct document or not and hence end with a question regarding dependent's document of employment.
> 
> 
> 
> In our case, I am dependent and have changed 3 companies (currently working in 3rd) and claimed points only till leaving company 2. For ACS, no documents were submitted for current employment and the end date for Company 2 employment is Jan 2018 in ACS assessment. The reason for not claiming experience for current company was that my company denied to provide Reference Letter and I was not able to get a SD from seniors/reporting managers.
> 
> 
> 
> Now question is, do I still need to show current companies documents like Salary Slip, Appointment Letters, Form 16, Income Tax Returns, PF Statement and bank statement except Reference Letter?
> 
> Or we can just skip every document for current company and continue with last 2 companies documents and provide tax & bank statements till Jan 2018?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help, its urgent!




Hi,


I have recently dealt the same problem and was advised from an expert that no need to submit any new payslips or salary slips or anything from current job, but mention all employments in visa application as well as form 80/1221, . This will ensure that your CO will know whether you are currently working in same job or moved on already.

If you have already submitted visa application and didn't mention current employment, fill 1022 form to inform that you are no longer working in old job and mention your current job. Easy!!

Anyways you are a dependent applicant so all you need is valid skill assessment and documents related to Skill assessment. 


Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captka

Dear All,

I had lodged Visa on 21 April 2017 and done the medicals around same time . Do they ask to redo the medicals again as it's past one year.
Doing Medicals is not a problem , the only problem is I work on ships and if they ask the same when on board I won't be able to do.
Last was Co Contact was for 2nd PCC 29Aug18.

Could anybody advise if they have come across 2nd Medical request or would it be possible to do it again upfront, as I am Due to join back next month.

Rgds


----------



## jerryniks

amitkb said:


> I have successfully imported my account but i cant see the payment details in the Application History. Does it take few days to reflect the payment details as I have done that on 14th only?


If you have imported an application, it will not display payment details, dont know why.


----------



## Eddy He

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need expert comments
> While filling the 17 page form, on 13 page below question is there
> 
> *Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?*
> 
> I have selected YES as my whole employment is in india
> 
> Then there is a dropdown
> *Duration of overseas employment*
> Is this duration should be the duration which is recognised by ACS or it should be my whole employment in india.
> 
> Please guide.


Hi mate, I think it depends on how many points of employment you claimed with you EOI. The immigration authority only take the results of those academic agencies as a positive reference, not that critical. I mean if you have all the required evidence of your whole employment in India, go for it. The most important is the evidence, result of ACS is just one of the evidence.
That is my understanding. Hope it can help you, man. Cheers.


----------



## amitkb

jerryniks said:


> If you have imported an application, it will not display payment details, dont know why.




You have also face the same request??
I have raised a support request regarding the same issue. Let’s see their response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

Captka said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had lodged Visa on 21 April 2017 and done the medicals around same time . Do they ask to redo the medicals again as it's past one year.
> Doing Medicals is not a problem , the only problem is I work on ships and if they ask the same when on board I won't be able to do.
> Last was Co Contact was for 2nd PCC 29Aug18.
> 
> Could anybody advise if they have come across 2nd Medical request or would it be possible to do it again upfront, as I am Due to join back next month.
> 
> Rgds




I have a similar timeline as you. I did my first PCC in March and April 2017 (for 2 countries). In May 2018 I got a CO contact to furnish my PCC’s again. However the request specifically mentioned that my medicals have been extended till October 2018. It turned out that October 2018 turned out to be my IED when I was granted in June.

Just note that to redo the medicals a new HAP id would be required, which I believe CO has to provide.

Seniors in the forum can also advise better.

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captka

Good Day ,

Thanks for the reply, In my request I couldn't find anything . Also now I am nearing 18 month.
Anyway will wait and watch or will send an email ,don't know whether it would work.
As I have to submit my documents for joining formalities by Oct 1st week

Rgds


----------



## natasha.joseph

sid1987 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am going to file EOI with 80 points. Probably would get an invite on 11th october 2018, So to avoid wasting anymore time, I wanted to prepare all documents. I have already made an appointment for PCC. How should I proceed with Medical? I have already created immi account, However I guess I need HAP id, how do I generate it? Please tell me the steps.
> 
> Also my ANZSCO is 263111, So anyone who has a documentation checklist, please provide so i can prepare mine and don't waste any time when invite comes.
> 
> Thanks
> Sid


Hi, just adding how I went about the application. Protectively adding info below if in case you find this useful. 

If you are sure you will get an invite soon, go ahead with medicals. Do medicals before CO contact and submit all docs in one-go. Front load them and submit as many docs as possible. The objective should be to avoid any CO contacts. 

Good luck!!

*MY TIME LINE BELOW*
Processing Office: GSM, Brisbane
Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)
POINTS: 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15) 
Skills: ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
Language: IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17, 2017
EOI submitted: March 18, 2017
Invitation received: March 29, 2017
Visa submitted: May 26, 2017 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go) 
Visa grant: August 24, 2017
CO contact: Nill
Emp verification: Nill (as per my knowledge)
DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers 

*DOCS SUBMITTED*
1. Passport - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well) 
2. Birth Certificate (notarised)
3. IELTS certificate (did not notarise; colour copy of IELTS)
4. Australian Computer Society (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
5. Employment proofs: (did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) Income Tax return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
6. Education documents (all were notarised): a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
7. Relationship proofs: a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we travelled to Europe in 2016) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
8) Resume: make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
9) Passport size pic: We included it anyways
10) Form 80
11) Form 1221
12) PCC - India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
13) Medicals - did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.


----------



## sid1987

Thanks natasha for your details, as per trend I should get an invite with 80 points, I wanted to know how do we proceed with medical tests, because from what I know, when invite comes, it contains link for creating and account and proceed with HAP id and all, how do I do it with the invite so I can get it done before the invite? The steps needed?


----------



## natasha.joseph

sid1987 said:


> Thanks natasha for your details, as per trend I should get an invite with 80 points, I wanted to know how do we proceed with medical tests, because from what I know, when invite comes, it contains link for creating and account and proceed with HAP id and all, how do I do it with the invite so I can get it done before the invite? The steps needed?


MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS is where we do medicals before submitting the visa application. Create an immiaccount, fill details of applicants, generate HAP ID for them and get through with the health check. While lodging your visa application, you can use the same immiaccount or create a new one and enter your HAP IDs. The health check data will get automatically synced. 

The entire process is self-explanatory and simple. And there tons of videos in Youtube on how to create HAP IDs before getting applying for visa. Please do check. 

One thing to remember is your PCC and medical (whichever has the earlier date) will decide your IED (initial entry date) to Australia. So keep that in mind.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Is anyone on this forum is aware of an instance where somebody wrote to DHA to give priority to his/her case owing to some of his/her problem and got a positive response?


----------



## Dry_Brook

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> .I had EV on 27th August 2018 and lodged on 1st March 2018....between that i received a letter on 19th July from CO acknoledging that documents have been received. Now experts and analysts here can you please predict should I be hopeful during March CO Contact grants wave......how much time will they take after this? one of my mate who applied on 25th may got his direct grant today...


Can anyone please reply on this. I have a similar case. Visa applied on 19th of April 2018. Received an email with the subject "IMMI Acknowledgement Documents Received" on 20th of Aug. After that nothing has happened yet. Can these emails like immi commencement and documents received be considered contacts as far as timelines are concered?


----------



## jerryniks

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Is anyone on this forum is aware of an instance where somebody wrote to DHA to give priority to his/her case owing to some of his/her problem and got a positive response?


Seriously doubt it as most people move on once the visa is granted, utmost till they move to Australia. I beleive there are very very few people who stick around long enough to address specific queries.


----------



## mishraahok

Hello,

Has anyone did medicals in Dubai ? How long does usually take to complete the medical examination? My health assessment is still showing as Examination in Process. How long does it take to clear the medicals if done from Dubai.


----------



## mishraahok

JHubble said:


> Hi,
> 
> I joined another company after lodgement. So to update regarding the change, I filled the online form under the Update Us link of the application. (Its not a pdf its an online form).
> 
> After filling the necessary details once I submitted the changes, it was reflected as Form 1022 under a new section labeled as Change in Circumstances. This section did not exist until I submit the form via Update Us link.
> 
> Moreover, under the newly appeared section I was able to upload any documents pertaining to my change. Such as offer letter from the new company and service letter of the old company.
> 
> Hope you would find it helpful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I got an offer for a new job role after getting the invite. What will be the best thing to do. Lodge the visa after joining the new role or lodge it now before joining the new role and upload form 1022. If I lodge after joining in new role, then do I need to make changes in employment details in Immiaccount, form 80 and form 1221. 

As per my assessment report, I was assessed till last year and I got the invite before the new job. So hope my assessment report is still valid, could someone confirm.


----------



## mishraahok

internationalcanuck said:


> Yes, I did my medical in Dubai.
> I paid 1250 AED.
> 
> It can only be done through London Clinic.


Hello internationalcanuk,

how long had you wait for your medicals to clear ?


----------



## malik_mca

*PCC in India*

I would like to do PCC before invite in India. I see that the PCC needs to be done from Passport office. I have two queries.

1) Do we need to get the PCC for children below 15 years of age?
2) Can we get the PCC done before receiving an invite? The reason for asking this question is that while reviewing the list of documents for PCC it mentioned "Documentary proof of applying for Residential Status, Employment (Copy of Employment contract) or Long term visa or for immigration.". I won't be having any documentary evidence till i receive an invite so how to proceed further?


----------



## GUNBUN

malik_mca said:


> I would like to do PCC before invite in India. I see that the PCC needs to be done from Passport office. I have two queries.
> 
> 1) Do we need to get the PCC for children below 15 years of age?
> 2) Can we get the PCC done before receiving an invite? The reason for asking this question is that while reviewing the list of documents for PCC it mentioned "Documentary proof of applying for Residential Status, Employment (Copy of Employment contract) or Long term visa or for immigration.". I won't be having any documentary evidence till i receive an invite so how to proceed further?


Getting PCC in India from passport office is a one day process if your current address is same as appearing on your passport. If not then additional police verification is required that would take up few weeks.

1) PCC required for 16 and above as mentioned on DHA website
2) The only document required for getting PCC is your passport, they wont ask anything else.

PCC has validity of 12 months and current official processing time is 9-14 months. 

It is advisable to get your PCC just before lodgement.


----------



## Khushbu107

GUNBUN said:


> Getting PCC in India from passport office is a one day process if your current address is same as appearing on your passport. If not then additional police verification is required that would take up few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) PCC required for 16 and above as mentioned on DHA website
> 
> 2) The only document required for getting PCC is your passport, they wont ask anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> PCC has validity of 12 months and current official processing time is 9-14 months.
> 
> 
> 
> It is advisable to get your PCC just before lodgement.




The catch is that your last police verification should not be older than one year - else police verification happens even if your current and permanent address is same.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

GUNBUN said:


> malik_mca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to do PCC before invite in India. I see that the PCC needs to be done from Passport office. I have two queries.
> 
> 1) Do we need to get the PCC for children below 15 years of age?
> 2) Can we get the PCC done before receiving an invite? The reason for asking this question is that while reviewing the list of documents for PCC it mentioned "Documentary proof of applying for Residential Status, Employment (Copy of Employment contract) or Long term visa or for immigration.". I won't be having any documentary evidence till i receive an invite so how to proceed further?
> 
> 
> 
> Getting PCC in India from passport office is a one day process if your current address is same as appearing on your passport. If not then additional police verification is required that would take up few weeks.
> 
> 1) PCC required for 16 and above as mentioned on DHA website
> 2) The only document required for getting PCC is your passport, they wont ask anything else.
> 
> PCC has validity of 12 months and current official processing time is 9-14 months.
> 
> It is advisable to get your PCC just before lodgement.
Click to expand...

I have done my PCC two weeks back. Passport issued in 2012 and present address is different from the one in passport. However, I had my Aadhaar changed to present address and I provided this as address proof. Was given PCC on the spot for me and my wife, no questions asked.


----------



## ravi.rao1981

Query : First entry in November

Guys,
I will be landing in Melbourne in November 2018.
What are the documents I need to carry apart from my passport and visa grant letter?
Also do I need to create a bank account and centrelink account before I land? 
What is the procedure for getting the Medicare card?
I am visiting for a week. Please guide.


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

Is birth certificate is required for 189. I do have birth certificate but that is in my native language and without identification number, Any alternative documents? 
2. My spouse has a birth certificate with identification number and name but in hindi language, will it be valid? 
3. For bank statements, is it valid to highligh your salary transactions? 


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman

mishraahok said:


> I got an offer for a new job role after getting the invite. What will be the best thing to do. Lodge the visa after joining the new role or lodge it now before joining the new role and upload form 1022. If I lodge after joining in new role, then do I need to make changes in employment details in Immiaccount, form 80 and form 1221.
> 
> 
> 
> As per my assessment report, I was assessed till last year and I got the invite before the new job. So hope my assessment report is still valid, could someone confirm.




I think your skill assessment is still valid based on the credentials provided by you for previous jobs. Moreover, your points were calculated on the basis of your employment till your last job so need not worry for points too. Only thing is that you join the new job and put the details of new job as info during your lodgement and the wait for the golden email. By this you will not only deter the filling of 1022 but also have peace of mind. Hope this suffice. Cheers !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

mongapb05 said:


> Is birth certificate is required for 189. I do have birth certificate but that is in my native language and without identification number, Any alternative documents?
> 2. My spouse has a birth certificate with identification number and name but in hindi language, will it be valid?
> 3. For bank statements, is it valid to highligh your salary transactions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk




1. 10th or SSC marks card can be used as proof of birth 

2. It should be translated into English. Use NAATI translator.

3. Yes highlight the salary credit entries in statements 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman

shekar.ym said:


> 1. 10th or SSC marks card can be used as proof of birth
> 
> 2. It should be translated into English. Use NAATI translator.
> 
> 3. Yes highlight the salary credit entries in statements
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can you pls suggest where to find NAATI translator in India and what are their general charges, any idea will do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Guys my experience is approved till jan 2017 however, I have joined other company in feb 2017 and still working. Do I needi mention this in form 80 that I am currently working in another organisation although skill assessment or this employment is not part of EA approved duration .

Pls advise?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman

shekar.ym said:


> 1. 10th or SSC marks card can be used as proof of birth
> 
> 2. It should be translated into English. Use NAATI translator.
> 
> 3. Yes highlight the salary credit entries in statements
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can We get them authorised from notary as they fix Govt of India stamp on it. Hope it may suffice and acceptable. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

When we attach another documents to immi account, does the last updated date in the My Application section changes?
Although, the document has been attached under today’s date but lst updated date of the application is still the date of submission. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

amitkb said:


> When we attach another documents to immi account, does the last updated date in the My Application section changes?
> Although, the document has been attached under today’s date but lst updated date of the application is still the date of submission.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Date of submission remains same as lodge date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

immaculateaman said:


> Can We get them authorised from notary as they fix Govt of India stamp on it. Hope it may suffice and acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No. Translation is needed. You need google on NAATI translators 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Lodged 189 visa today and got the bridging visa immediately, was here on 400 visa for 3 months.


----------



## shekar.ym

Dillu85 said:


> Guys my experience is approved till jan 2017 however, I have joined other company in feb 2017 and still working. Do I needi mention this in form 80 that I am currently working in another organisation although skill assessment or this employment is not part of EA approved duration .
> 
> Pls advise?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes you need to specify your current job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Lodged 189 visa today and got the bridging visa immediately, was here on 400 visa for 3 months.




Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

shekar.ym said:


> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What is bridging visa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Dillu85 said:


> What is bridging visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




For people who already in Aus on some visa and if their visa is expired and at same time they have applied for PR, bridging visa is issued to them till they get PR.

This is my understanding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

Guys! Please go through the visa webpage of DoHA keenly as a start.
Some queries are very basic and proves that no reading is done.
Not all cases are generic and good read will make thought process very clear and organised.It doesn't take more than 15-20 minutes to go through this:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-#tab-content-1


----------



## mishraahok

immaculateaman said:


> I think your skill assessment is still valid based on the credentials provided by you for previous jobs. Moreover, your points were calculated on the basis of your employment till your last job so need not worry for points too. Only thing is that you join the new job and put the details of new job as info during your lodgement and the wait for the golden email. By this you will not only deter the filling of 1022 but also have peace of mind. Hope this suffice. Cheers !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, this was helpful.


----------



## mishraahok

Is there anyone from UAE waiting for grant here ?


----------



## mishraahok

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> It was around AED 5500.00 for 2 adults,one kid aged 2 and other kid aged 6.
> QUOTE=josygeorge000;14653038]Did anyone here has done medical in Dubai? I just want to know the cost of medical in Dubai.


[/QUOTE]

Have you done your medicals ?


----------



## amitkb

shekar.ym said:


> Date of submission remains same as lodge date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am talking about last updated date. 
My application is being handled by an agent. I am using mirror account. I have uploaded the additional document through that only this morning . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saba Akbar

immaculateaman said:


> Can you pls suggest where to find NAATI translator in India and what are their general charges, any idea will do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got my birth certificate translated last week by EthnoLink language services. They charged me 69 AUD. Thats the standard charge for birth certificate translations by most of the agencies.


----------



## Ranatr

2018 Feb lodged, CO Contacted July..... any recent grants?


----------



## navyananda

Not here


----------



## vinpu

Is anyone on this forum aware of any 189 grants today? I could not see any Grants or CO contacts on MyImmiTracker today :ranger:


----------



## mongapb05

Saba Akbar said:


> I got my birth certificate translated last week by EthnoLink language services. They charged me 69 AUD. Thats the standard charge for birth certificate translations by most of the agencies.


Hope it helps.









Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman

Shoryuken said:


> Guys! Please go through the visa webpage of DoHA keenly as a start.
> Some queries are very basic and proves that no reading is done.
> Not all cases are generic and good read will make thought process very clear and organised.It doesn't take more than 15-20 minutes to go through this:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-#tab-content-1




Very useful link. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Why is it soooo dry today?!


----------



## honeymefeb14

*Received IMMI commencement email*

I just received IMMI commencement email from GSM adelaide.


----------



## honeymefeb14

I just received IMMI commencement email from GSM adelaide.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Just got my direct grant today for me and my family.
Lodgement date 31st MAY 2018
On shore
No case officer contact 



189 lodged-31 MAY
EXTERNAL AUDITOR


----------



## csdhan

honeymefeb14 said:


> I just received IMMI commencement email from GSM adelaide.


Good luck! 

Does this mean that a direct grant was not given and the application is in for further checks?


.


----------



## jebinson

Congrats, please update immitracker as well.



Sukhpuni84 said:


> Just got my direct grant today for me and my family.
> Lodgement date 31st MAY 2018
> On shore
> No case officer contact
> 
> 
> 
> 189 lodged-31 MAY
> EXTERNAL AUDITOR


----------



## Saba Akbar

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Lodged 189 visa today and got the bridging visa immediately, was here on 400 visa for 3 months.


Whats the activation date on your bridging? Is it exactly after your 400 expires?


----------



## manusaavi

Hi,

Please let me know what medical tests are being done for proof of TB. Is it only the chest X-ray ?

Also please confirm whether E.C.G is done for heart function or any other test ?


Regards,


----------



## manusaavi

Hi,

Please let me know what medical tests are being done for proof of TB. Is it only the chest X-ray ?

Also please confirm whether E.C.G is done for heart function or any other test ?


Regards,


----------



## Shoryuken

manusaavi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know what medical tests are being done for proof of TB. Is it only the chest X-ray ?
> 
> Also please confirm whether E.C.G is done for heart function or any other test ?
> 
> 
> Regards,


Solely based on my experience:

Following tests if all NO in your medical decalaration

501 Medical Examination: BP measurement,eye checkup,general checkup,urine and blood tests

* If BP is high, they will ask you to do a test that basically tests kidney functions.nothing special test just another report based on blood sample.

502 Chest X-ray Examination 

707 HIV test : Blood test

ECG may be done if your hearbeat is not sounding normal during general checkup (using stethoscope)

If you want to to more details:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Panelphysicians/Documents/panel-member-instructions.pdf


----------



## Saif

1. What happens to my EOI/ITA if I choose NOT to apply for visa now?
2. Is there a separate thread to discuss medicals/health condition for PR visa?


----------



## Saif

Shoryuken said:


> Solely based on my experience:
> 
> Following tests if all NO in your medical decalaration
> 
> 501 Medical Examination: BP measurement,eye checkup,general checkup,urine and blood tests
> 
> * If BP is high, they will ask you to do a test that basically tests kidney functions.nothing special test just another report based on blood sample.
> 
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination
> 
> 707 HIV test : Blood test
> 
> ECG may be done if your hearbeat is not sounding normal during general checkup (using stethoscope)
> 
> If you want to to more details:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Panelphysicians/Documents/panel-member-instructions.pdf


Can I PM you?


----------



## Shoryuken

saifsd said:


> Can I PM you?


yeah!


----------



## manusaavi

Is stomach ultrasound not done ?


----------



## Shoryuken

manusaavi said:


> Is stomach ultrasound not done ?


Blood can give out hints to almost all major functions or dysfunctions.
To confirm and check /assess the damage further tests are needed.
Ultrasound may be done if required in cases that may need.But its not a direct prerequisite


----------



## Saif

Shoryuken said:


> yeah!


Please check a PM from me. Thanks.


----------



## Saif

What happens to my EOI/ITA if I choose NOT to apply for visa now? Any idea?


----------



## amitkb

Hello friends,
I have a query regarding immi account. I submitted my 189 application on 14-09-2018 through an migration agent. With the help of TRN number, I was able to import my application to my immi account and I could see my application by myself and while doing so, I saw that while submitting the application, my agent forgot to upload my bank statement. Today (17-09-2018),I upload it myself as my agent is on leave for the week. I have successfully uploaded the document but the Last Updated date of the application is still 14-09-2018. And in the View Application details also, that document is not mentioned which I uploaded this morning. Although, I can see that document in the Upload document section with a green tick.
Is the document uploaded successfully or I need contact my agent??


----------



## Shoryuken

saifsd said:


> Please check a PM from me. Thanks.


replied to you,let me know if recieved as i dont see it sent folder


----------



## GUNBUN

amitkb said:


> Hello friends,
> I have a query regarding immi account. I submitted my 189 application on 14-09-2018 through an migration agent. With the help of TRN number, I was able to import my application to my immi account and I could see my application by myself and while doing so, I saw that while submitting the application, my agent forgot to upload my bank statement. Today (17-09-2018),I upload it myself as my agent is on leave for the week. I have successfully uploaded the document but the Last Updated date of the application is still 14-09-2018. And in the View Application details also, that document is not mentioned which I uploaded this morning. Although, I can see that document in the Upload document section with a green tick.
> Is the document uploaded successfully or I need contact my agent??


In my immiaccount also, Last updated date is same as Date Submitted i.e. it is my lodgement date. Even, though I uploaded few docs later, these two dates never changed.

So no need to worry.


----------



## amitkb

GUNBUN said:


> In my immiaccount also, Last updated date is same as Date Submitted i.e. it is my lodgement date. Even, though I uploaded few docs later, these two dates never changed.
> 
> So no need to worry.


Thanks for the reply. But can I upload documents via my account even if my application is handled by an agent?? Do I have upload rights?
Also, if the document is uploaded correctly, then why it is not shown in visa details pdf? Have you observed something like this?


----------



## Saif

Shoryuken said:


> replied to you,let me know if recieved as i dont see it sent folder


Got it and replied back. Thanks


----------



## GUNBUN

amitkb said:


> Thanks for the reply. But can I upload documents via my account even if my application is handled by an agent?? Do I have upload rights?
> Also, if the document is uploaded correctly, then why it is not shown in visa details pdf? Have you observed something like this?


someone who has created mirror account can answer it more precisely. Since you were able to upload documents, it means you aren't restricted to do so.


----------



## manusaavi

Shoryuken said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know what medical tests are being done for proof of TB. Is it only the chest X-ray ?
> 
> Also please confirm whether E.C.G is done for heart function or any other test ?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Solely based on my experience:
> 
> Following tests if all NO in your medical decalaration
> 
> 501 Medical Examination: BP measurement,eye checkup,general checkup,urine and blood tests
> 
> * If BP is high, they will ask you to do a test that basically tests kidney functions.nothing special test just another report based on blood sample.
> 
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination
> 
> 707 HIV test : Blood test
> 
> ECG may be done if your hearbeat is not sounding normal during general checkup (using stethoscope)
> 
> If you want to to more details:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Panelphysicians/Documents/panel-member-instructions.pdf
Click to expand...

THANKS for the response.

Can you please elaborate whether 501 , 502 and 707 all are done?


----------



## Shoryuken

manusaavi said:


> THANKS for the response.
> 
> Can you please elaborate whether 501 , 502 and 707 all are done?



Yes! But 502 is basicallly xray for TB and 707 is result of a blood test


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Saba Akbar said:


> anubhavsharma18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged 189 visa today and got the bridging visa immediately, was here on 400 visa for 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the activation date on your bridging? Is it exactly after your 400 expires?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Saba Akbar

saifsd said:


> What happens to my EOI/ITA if I choose NOT to apply for visa now? Any idea?


If you do not apply within the 60 days, your EOI will go back to the pool and you will get another invitation. If you don't apply for the second time, your EOI will be taken off the system.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/what-do-i-do-if-i-get-an-invitation


----------



## amitkb

GUNBUN said:


> someone who has created mirror account can answer it more precisely. Since you were able to upload documents, it means you aren't restricted to do so.




Someone who has created mirror account, please respond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm.harish862008

In Sep 2017, the total grant was 600+ and Sep 1-17 was 510 based on my immi tracker 

This year Sep 1-17 is just 47 ! Guess it is going to a laid back game only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemanth87

Hello

Can someone please answer below questions??

1. CO Contact: If CO feels that they need more evidence or documents from our end,they send out a mail to us and we call it CO Contact ??

2.I can see currently people who submitted in May,2018 are either getting CO contact or DG.Did these people receive any communication saying your case is assigned to any case officer before??

3.What is this Immi Commencement mail??


----------



## manusaavi

Shoryuken said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS for the response.
> 
> Can you please elaborate whether 501 , 502 and 707 all are done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! But 502 is basicallly xray for TB and 707 is result of a blood test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Have you recently done it ? Someone just told me that X-ray is not done and TB evaluation is done via blood test. Can you please share your views on this ?


----------



## csdhan

manusaavi said:


> Have you recently done it ? Someone just told me that X-ray is not done and TB evaluation is done via blood test. Can you please share your views on this ?


I have recently undergone medicals and here is what I infer from all discussion and experience.

Blood test is for general check up and HIV only. Chest X-ray is for TB check for candidates who declared that they never had any TB.

For people who had TB previously (declared before in health form) and for candidates whose Chest X-ray has shown an anomaly, a second stage of tests are required which may require one or two tests extra.


----------



## JG

Saba Akbar said:


> If you do not apply within the 60 days, your EOI will go back to the pool and you will get another invitation. If you don't apply for the second time, your EOI will be taken off the system.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/what-do-i-do-if-i-get-an-invitation


I don't think there is a person who wastes an invite like this.


----------



## Saif

josygeorge000 said:


> I don't think there is a person who wastes an invite like this.


There are, like me for example, during the eoi process i got an illness which is now gone, but I dont know if my visa be rejected due to this and i dont want to waste my application fee because we are 4 in this application. Someone said you need to pass 12 months after all clear to have a fair chance of clearing the medicals, that is why I am thinking of delaying the process as much as I can. But without losing points and a chance to get another ITA...

Has anyone heard of a 12 month 'cool off' period after an illness which has a chance to recur though slight?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

hemanth87 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can someone please answer below questions??
> 
> 1. CO Contact: If CO feels that they need more evidence or documents from our end,they send out a mail to us and we call it CO Contact ??
> 
> 2.I can see currently people who submitted in May,2018 are either getting CO contact or DG.Did these people receive any communication saying your case is assigned to any case officer before??
> 
> 3.What is this Immi Commencement mail??


1. Yes.
2. At times peeple have complained of not receiving emails for their case being assigned to a case officer. I did not receive any email informing me that a case officer was assigned.
3. Once you have uploaded all your documents and the review of your application starts.


----------



## b21.himanshu

amitkb said:


> Hello friends,
> I have a query regarding immi account. I submitted my 189 application on 14-09-2018 through an migration agent. With the help of TRN number, I was able to import my application to my immi account and I could see my application by myself and while doing so, I saw that while submitting the application, my agent forgot to upload my bank statement. Today (17-09-2018),I upload it myself as my agent is on leave for the week. I have successfully uploaded the document but the Last Updated date of the application is still 14-09-2018. And in the View Application details also, that document is not mentioned which I uploaded this morning. Although, I can see that document in the Upload document section with a green tick.
> Is the document uploaded successfully or I need contact my agent??


Document is uploaded successfully. :ranger:


----------



## hemanth87

Zidane's Daddy said:


> hemanth87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can someone please answer below questions??
> 
> 1. CO Contact: If CO feels that they need more evidence or documents from our end,they send out a mail to us and we call it CO Contact ??
> 
> 2.I can see currently people who submitted in May,2018 are either getting CO contact or DG.Did these people receive any communication saying your case is assigned to any case officer before??
> 
> 3.What is this Immi Commencement mail??
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes.
> 2. At times peeple have complained of not receiving emails for their case being assigned to a case officer. I did not receive any email informing me that a case officer was assigned.
> 3. Once you have uploaded all your documents and the review of your application starts.
Click to expand...

Hey,
Many thanks for your response.Is it good to get Immi Commencement mail? Or getting this will delay process.

What is the average time for getting this?


----------



## Shoryuken

manusaavi said:


> Have you recently done it ? Someone just told me that X-ray is not done and TB evaluation is done via blood test. Can you please share your views on this ?


I did it on 14 Aug 2018.

If xray tests are conclusive enough then no need for Blood test.In my opinion it It totally depends upon clinic/hospital and the equipment / arrangements they have. Blood test for TB will be more $$
But the result will be highly accurate.
Chest x ray is primary test for adults as far as i know.

For kids, only blood tests are suggested as their tissue is not ideal for the x ray wavelength.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

Ranatr said:


> 2018 Feb lodged, CO Contacted July..... any recent grants?


Same boat. Still waiting .


----------



## shekar.ym

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Just got my direct grant today for me and my family.
> Lodgement date 31st MAY 2018
> On shore
> No case officer contact
> 
> 
> 
> 189 lodged-31 MAY
> EXTERNAL AUDITOR


congrats and good luck


----------



## jinahadam

i recently received invitation to apply for 189. I am almost done with the application and documents upload, i am doing this without an agent, saw some guides i think the process is now different. document upload is part of the application form, I am required to upload before i finish submitting it, all the required documents. 

I saw from some demos and screenshots online that this used to be done after the submission and payment, furthermore, It also seem to give me a warning dialogue if i try to click next without uploading all the required documents, and i am required to give a reason why. (see attached picture) .









maybe this is to improve processing times going forward. &#55358;&#56631;*♂


----------



## manusaavi

csdhan said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you recently done it ? Someone just told me that X-ray is not done and TB evaluation is done via blood test. Can you please share your views on this ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently undergone medicals and here is what I infer from all discussion and experience.
> 
> Blood test is for general check up and HIV only. Chest X-ray is for TB check for candidates who declared that they never had any TB.
> 
> For people who had TB previously (declared before in health form) and for candidates whose Chest X-ray has shown an anomaly, a second stage of tests are required which may require one or two tests extra.
Click to expand...

 
Ok. Have you done it from delhi , India ?


----------



## manusaavi

Shoryuken said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you recently done it ? Someone just told me that X-ray is not done and TB evaluation is done via blood test. Can you please share your views on this ?
> 
> 
> 
> I did it on 14 Aug 2018.
> 
> If xray tests are conclusive enough then no need for Blood test.In my opinion it It totally depends upon clinic/hospital and the equipment / arrangements they have. Blood test for TB will be more $$
> But the result will be highly accurate.
> Chest x ray is primary test for adults as far as i know.
> 
> For kids, only blood tests are suggested as their tissue is not ideal for the x ray wavelength.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You seem to be in Singapore. Have you get the medicals done there ?


----------



## sid1987

Guys I created Heath declaration to have assessments done before invite so I can submit the docs as soon as possible, now I didn’t add my wife in family unit, so I need to create another application in my immi account, is that ok? I was thinking of removing my submitted application but it asked about writing to authority about it.please suggest


----------



## derik2020

seems like minimum waiting time is 4 months..
it is very tuff


----------



## csdhan

manusaavi said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you recently done it ? Someone just told me that X-ray is not done and TB evaluation is done via blood test. Can you please share your views on this ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently undergone medicals and here is what I infer from all discussion and experience.
> 
> Blood test is for general check up and HIV only. Chest X-ray is for TB check for candidates who declared that they never had any TB.
> 
> For people who had TB previously (declared before in health form) and for candidates whose Chest X-ray has shown an anomaly, a second stage of tests are required which may require one or two tests extra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Have you done it from delhi , India ?
Click to expand...

I have done them from Bangalore.


----------



## AsterixArmorica

You are required to submit, all the documents, they are mandatory. Which ones you are missing and why?




jinahadam said:


> i recently received invitation to apply for 189. I am almost done with the application and documents upload, i am doing this without an agent, saw some guides i think the process is now different. document upload is part of the application form, I am required to upload before i finish submitting it, all the required documents.
> 
> I saw from some demos and screenshots online that this used to be done after the submission and payment, furthermore, It also seem to give me a warning dialogue if i try to click next without uploading all the required documents, and i am required to give a reason why. (see attached picture) .
> 
> maybe this is to improve processing times going forward. ��*♂


----------



## sm.harish862008

manusaavi said:


> You seem to be in Singapore. Have you get the medicals done there ?


If in singapore, get your HAP ID with the list of test specified post you do the declaration in immi acc and schedule it at the SATA hopitals. they will do whatever is necessary for the HAP ID, they got specific package for AU NZ immigration medicals. You can get everything done in 2 hours max and the results gets uploaded in 2 biz days.


----------



## Saba Akbar

jinahadam said:


> i recently received invitation to apply for 189. I am almost done with the application and documents upload, i am doing this without an agent, saw some guides i think the process is now different. document upload is part of the application form, I am required to upload before i finish submitting it, all the required documents.
> 
> I saw from some demos and screenshots online that this used to be done after the submission and payment, furthermore, It also seem to give me a warning dialogue if i try to click next without uploading all the required documents, and i am required to give a reason why. (see attached picture) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this is to improve processing times going forward. ��*♂


Thanks for sharing. I am doing it without an agent too and I thought I'll be able to pay and submit before uploading all the documents.


----------



## Preet virk

Hi I am lodging 189 visa. I am a registered nurse and my husband is police officer at district level( neither military nor armed forces).what should I choose in question" has any of the applicant ever served in military, police force, intelligence militia or secret police?" If I choose yes it is asking military evidence from both of us. He is not in military. What should I choose and what documents are requires


----------



## jinahadam

well you can, just that you have to give reasons for missing documents, probably delays processing. 



Saba Akbar said:


> Thanks for sharing. I am doing it without an agent too and I thought I'll be able to pay and submit before uploading all the documents.


----------



## tintinlink

Hi Guys, I have lodged my 189 Visa application with 75pts on 13/09/2018. I haven't claimed any pts for Work experience (Onshore and Offshore) in my EOI and I also Said NO in the Application - Claiming points for the current employment and previous employment

However, as I have noticed that on the Application menu - Attach documents, there is a section says Required - Work Experience: Oversea, evidence of.

I try to search on forum but couldn't find anythings abt this matter.  Therefore, Should I attach my employment contract or payslips,..? 

Regards,


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Preet virk said:


> Hi I am lodging 189 visa. I am a registered nurse and my husband is police officer at district level( neither military nor armed forces).what should I choose in question" has any of the applicant ever served in military, police force, intelligence militia or secret police?" If I choose yes it is asking military evidence from both of us. He is not in military. What should I choose and what documents are requires


Since police force is in that list, I would answer yes - and upload a statement of service for your husband and await further requests.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

tintinlink said:


> Hi Guys, I have lodged my 189 Visa application with 75pts on 13/09/2018. I haven't claimed any pts for Work experience (Onshore and Offshore) in my EOI and I also Said NO in the Application - Claiming points for the current employment and previous employment
> 
> However, as I have noticed that on the Application menu - Attach documents, there is a section says Required - Work Experience: Oversea, evidence of.
> 
> I try to search on forum but couldn't find anythings abt this matter.  Therefore, Should I attach my employment contract or payslips,..?
> 
> Regards,


I think it is a bug.

I submitted a 190 application on 21/8/2018 with no claims of offshore / overseas work experience - although I did include details of offshore / overseas work experience as the system asked me to but I checked the box "no" when asked if claiming points - and I too was asked for: Required - Work Experience: Oversea, evidence of.

In my reasons for why I was not submitting this evidence I said "I do not have any claims of skilled employment overseas, and I do not have any skilled employment overseas". The section still appears as in your screenshot for me. 

Let's see if a CO gets in touch.


----------



## Preet virk

Thanks for reply.....but if I choose yes it is asking military evidence in my required documents list also......


----------



## sid1987

sid1987 said:


> Guys I created Heath declaration to have assessments done before invite so I can submit the docs as soon as possible, now I didn’t add my wife in family unit, so I need to create another application in my immi account, is that ok? I was thinking of removing my submitted application but it asked about writing to authority about it.please suggest


Guys please respond, Also when I am creating the application for my wife in health declaration, it asks for Primary applicant(I am the primary applicant for Visa) but this is health declaration without invite or visa, so what should it be?

Also in EOI, should I fill “Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application” as yes for my wife because just below that there is count and below that there is section for wife which I have answered yes.

Should I really go for spouse points as the cutoff was 70 last time( I will have 75 without spouse points)


----------



## Binnie

Why immigration again went to sleeping mode??? Was so excited for this week


----------



## csdhan

sid1987 said:


> Guys please respond, Also when I am creating the application for my wife in health declaration, it asks for Primary applicant(I am the primary applicant for Visa) but this is health declaration without invite or visa, so what should it be?
> 
> Also in EOI, should I fill “Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application” as yes for my wife because just below that there is count and below that there is section for wife which I have answered yes.
> 
> Should I really go for spouse points as the cutoff was 70 last time( I will have 75 without spouse points)


It'll not be a problem if you create another application with your wife as primary alone and use it to generate HAP ID for her. 
My suggestion would be to create a new application for you and your wife combined. Generate HAP IDs in this application.

_“Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application”_-Yes
_Count _- 1
_Wife _- Yes


----------



## srinivask

Binnie said:


> Why immigration again went to sleeping mode??? Was so excited for this week




Yes I have similar question. Immitracket last grants showing Sep 15 only. Are they doing any batch processing by any chance???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preet virk

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Preet virk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am lodging 189 visa. I am a registered nurse and my husband is police officer at district level( neither military nor armed forces).what should I choose in question" has any of the applicant ever served in military, police force, intelligence militia or secret police?" If I choose yes it is asking military evidence from both of us. He is not in military. What should I choose and what documents are requires
> 
> 
> 
> Since police force is in that list, I would answer yes - and upload a statement of service for your husband and await further requests.
Click to expand...


thanks but if I choose yes it is asking military evidence in my document list also


----------



## Shoryuken

manusaavi said:


> You seem to be in Singapore. Have you get the medicals done there ?



Yes! I did my medicals here in Singapore.
There are 4 clinics which are on panel and they do these tests that i wrote earlier.
But location doesnt matter as the guidelines to clinic/hospitals are standard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Binnie said:


> Why immigration again went to sleeping mode??? Was so excited for this week


Not just they spoiled our Monday, it seems that the entire week is going to be silent.

I have a weird guess that they have decided to work upon PR applications for a week, then next week for citizenship applications, then next week for partner visa applications, then a week for blah blah applications....as backlog is everywhere, so they may work partly on all visa types. This seems to be in sync with their 9-14 months timeline.


----------



## sid1987

csdhan said:


> sid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys please respond, Also when I am creating the application for my wife in health declaration, it asks for Primary applicant(I am the primary applicant for Visa) but this is health declaration without invite or visa, so what should it be?
> 
> Also in EOI, should I fill “Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application” as yes for my wife because just below that there is count and below that there is section for wife which I have answered yes.
> 
> Should I really go for spouse points as the cutoff was 70 last time( I will have 75 without spouse points)
> 
> 
> 
> It'll not be a problem if you create another application with your wife as primary alone and use it to generate HAP ID for her.
> My suggestion would be to create a new application for you and your wife combined. Generate HAP IDs in this application.
> 
> _“Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application”_-Yes
> _Count _- 1
> _Wife _- Yes
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply, However when I try to delete my application, it says “Are you sure you want to Remove application EGOJJSXT3C for BOSE, Siddhartha?
Important: If you select Confirm, this application will be removed from this ImmiAccount. This will not withdraw the application.
To withdraw an application, the relevant processing office must be notified in writing. This can be done by letter, email or completing and uploading Form 1446 - Withdrawal of a visa application.” what should I do?


----------



## csdhan

sid1987 said:


> Thanks for the reply, However when I try to delete my application, it says “Are you sure you want to Remove application EGOJJSXT3C for BOSE, Siddhartha?
> Important: If you select Confirm, this application will be removed from this ImmiAccount. This will not withdraw the application.
> To withdraw an application, the relevant processing office must be notified in writing. This can be done by letter, email or completing and uploading Form 1446 - Withdrawal of a visa application.” what should I do?


My health Declarations deletion will not be a problem I guess. Why don't you just keep this application as it is and create a new MHD form with both your names and then generate the HAP IDs in that account. That should be easier.


----------



## Preet virk

Hi..... if I choose yes it is asking for military evidence in my required documents list...what should I do


----------



## Preet virk

Hi friends....I am a registered nurse applying for189 visa .My husband is a police officer( district police).What should I answer to the question " has any of the applicant ever served in military force , police force, intelligence militia"? If I and yes it is asking military evidences but he is not in military and moreover it is asking military evidence from me also. Should I put for ' no' answer if this question is for military or armed personnel


----------



## Schoudhary

*Medical checkup process*

Hello everyone,

I have received the invitation under 189. I am gathering my documents for visa filing. My consultant said that medical checkup needs to be done after uploading documents and paying the visa fees as they will provide me HAP ID to go for medical checkup.

I have question that after submitting the visa application, if my medical takes around a week will my visa processing be delayed by one week or it will be done simultaneously. Please suggest should I be going for medical checkup before submitting visa application to save time.

Thanks,
Shailender Choudhary


----------



## csdhan

Schoudhary said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received the invitation under 189. I am gathering my documents for visa filing. My consultant said that medical checkup needs to be done after uploading documents and paying the visa fees as they will provide me HAP ID to go for medical checkup.
> 
> I have question that after submitting the visa application, if my medical takes around a week will my visa processing be delayed by one week or it will be done simultaneously. Please suggest should I be going for medical checkup before submitting visa application to save time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shailender Choudhary


Medicals should be completed before CO touches your files which as per present trends is around 3-4 months. So don't worry and do it as per your agent advice. Only lodge date matters.


----------



## Schoudhary

csdhan said:


> Medicals should be completed before CO touches your files which as per present trends is around 3-4 months. So don't worry and do it as per your agent advice. Only lodge date matters.


Thank you so much


----------



## sharma.shailender

srinivask said:


> Yes I have similar question. Immitracket last grants showing Sep 15 only. Are they doing any batch processing by any chance???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think, many people are not updating the status in immitracker. I can see 2-3 grants in this forum, in the last few days, but no update in immitracker. I am also waiting eagerly as my lodgement date is 29th May.


----------



## navyananda

This untimed waiting is really irritating and equally frustrating..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Preet virk said:


> Thanks for reply.....but if I choose yes it is asking military evidence in my required documents list also......


Then leave that evidence system blank if your hubbie has never served in the military - the system is not perfect


----------



## Saif

if i suspend my eoi now and reopen, will it effect doe assuming the score doesnt change?


----------



## davidlovespressies

Its true.I know that some people who lodged their applications in the early june and got direct grant last week didn't update the immitracker.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Preet virk said:


> Hi friends....I am a registered nurse applying for189 visa .My husband is a police officer( district police).What should I answer to the question " has any of the applicant ever served in military force , police force, intelligence militia"? If I and yes it is asking military evidences but he is not in military and moreover it is asking military evidence from me also. Should I put for ' no' answer if this question is for military or armed personnel


 tick yes and in place of military evidence provide police job evidence...


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

GUNBUN said:


> Binnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why immigration again went to sleeping mode??? Was so excited for this week
> 
> 
> 
> Not just they spoiled our Monday, it seems that the entire week is going to be silent.
> 
> I have a weird guess that they have decided to work upon PR applications for a week, then next week for citizenship applications, then next week for partner visa applications, then a week for blah blah applications....as backlog is everywhere, so they may work partly on all visa types. This seems to be in sync with their 9-14 months timeline.
Click to expand...

gsm team is separate. If you see organizational hierarchy of dibp on their website it becomes clear that it is a different team.


----------



## manusaavi

Hi Guys,

Is there someone who has done the medicals from delhi recently please share what tests has been done. Was X ray done or not ?


Would be a great help .

Thanks


----------



## mongapb05

Once medical done then how to check the status? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sid1987

csdhan said:


> sid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, However when I try to delete my application, it says “Are you sure you want to Remove application EGOJJSXT3C for BOSE, Siddhartha?
> Important: If you select Confirm, this application will be removed from this ImmiAccount. This will not withdraw the application.
> To withdraw an application, the relevant processing office must be notified in writing. This can be done by letter, email or completing and uploading Form 1446 - Withdrawal of a visa application.” what should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> My health Declarations deletion will not be a problem I guess. Why don't you just keep this application as it is and create a new MHD form with both your names and then generate the HAP IDs in that account. That should be easier.
Click to expand...

Are we sure not deleting it wouldn’t conflict or create issues while CO is processing the file? Has anyone faced this? Means let the MHD be there or delete it and create a new one.


----------



## sharma.shailender

mongapb05 said:


> Once medical done then how to check the status?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


You can check the status in immiaccount login under "Actions => Heath Assessment". 

If all is clear, it should say something like:

"Health clearance received- no action required"

However it may take 3-4 working days, before the results are uploaded and status is updated.


----------



## GUNBUN

manusaavi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there someone who has done the medicals from delhi recently please share what tests has been done. Was X ray done or not ?
> 
> 
> Would be a great help .
> 
> Thanks


Not recently, we did it last year Dec-17 end in delhi at Max hospital.

For adults, the following test happened:

501 Medical Examination
502 Chest X-ray Examination
707 HIV test

For Kids:
501 Medical Examination
719 TB Screening test - TST or IGRA


----------



## GUNBUN

sharma.shailender said:


> You can check the status in immiaccount login under "Actions => Heath Assessment".
> 
> If all is clear, it should say something like:
> 
> "Health clearance received- no action required"
> 
> However it may take 3-4 working days, before the results are uploaded and status is updated.


@mongapb05

Apart from this download Information Sheet from e-medical website after 3-4 days.

It will show below :

Health Case Status
This health case was submitted to DIBP on DD-MMM-2018.


----------



## Osi81

Hi Guys,

got a direct grant on 14/9, application was lodged on 30/5
system never got updated to CO assigned, no CO contact either


----------



## Saif

Osi81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> got a direct grant on 14/9, application was lodged on 30/5
> system never got updated to CO assigned, no CO contact either


Congratulations and good luck for a bright Aus future...


----------



## Saif

GUNBUN said:


> Not recently, we did it last year Dec-17 end in delhi at Max hospital.
> 
> For adults, the following test happened:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination
> 707 HIV test
> 
> For Kids:
> 501 Medical Examination
> 719 TB Screening test - TST or IGRA


What was the fees like? Can I just do it for myself first and for other 3 later? I want to see what the outcome of my medicals are. I am also in Delhi.


----------



## nelutla

Osi81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> got a direct grant on 14/9, application was lodged on 30/5
> system never got updated to CO assigned, no CO contact either


Congrats whts ur job code


----------



## immaculateaman

saifsd said:


> What was the fees like? Can I just do it for myself first and for other 3 later? I want to see what the outcome of my medicals are. I am also in Delhi.




Your will not come to know the result of medical. It will be reported to deptt directly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman

What is the cheapest way to submit the fees from India as forex card provider denying to give the same without valid VISA and ticket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

immaculateaman said:


> Your will not come to know the result of medical. It will be reported to deptt directly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But I can see a top level in my immi account...


----------



## sharma.shailender

Osi81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> got a direct grant on 14/9, application was lodged on 30/5
> system never got updated to CO assigned, no CO contact either


Congratulations !!!


----------



## amitkb

By mistake, I have uploaded my bank statement twice in my application. Will it going to affect anything?


----------



## abhishekshroff

Relax. Breathe easy. Don’t panic. It won’t affect anything. If it makes you feel better, leave a note there for your CO that you have uploaded the bank statement twice. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## amitkb

abhishekshroff said:


> Relax. Breathe easy. Don’t panic. It won’t affect anything. If it makes you feel better, leave a note there for your CO that you have uploaded the bank statement twice.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
> QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
> QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
> Visa lodged - 1/8/2018




Thanks for your response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos

Lodged my visa today!


----------



## csdhan

kerberos said:


> Lodged my visa today!


Good luck! Same ANZSCO here...


----------



## Osi81

nelutla said:


> Congrats whts ur job code


Thanks
I applied under 233512 mechanical engineer

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Osi81 said:


> Thanks
> I applied under 233512 mechanical engineer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


A fellow 233512, Congrats mate.


----------



## ckarty083

Hi ,

Submitted by EOI on 18 th Aug 2018 .Points 70 :Split up given below. What are my chances ? Can you guyz suggest.
ANZSCO- 261313 (software )
Age - 25
Education - 15
Work - 15
English -10
Spouse - 5


----------



## Saif

ckarty083 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Submitted by EOI on 18 th Aug 2018 .Points 70 :Split up given below. What are my chances ? Can you guyz suggest.
> ANZSCO- 261313 (software )
> Age - 25
> Education - 15
> Work - 15
> English -10
> Spouse - 5


Just increase 10 more from English, I suggest PTE-A, and make your score 80 for next round invite. With 70 I guess you'll have to wait for at least 4-6 months. Good Luck.


----------



## Ptashant

saifsd said:


> Just increase 10 more from English, I suggest PTE-A, and make your score 80 for next round invite. With 70 I guess you'll have to wait for at least 4-6 months. Good Luck.


I was at the same situation.. I had to score 20 in English.. It took time but I was able to score.. I cleared on 26 may.. Got invite on 3 June and lodged on 27 June.. And now waiting.
If possible score 20 in English. 


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preet virk

Hi ... how can we get our photograph certified in india? And if we got a document translated, do we need Translator's information on that?


----------



## sharma.shailender

Preet virk said:


> Hi ... how can we get our photograph certified in india? And if we got a document translated, do we need Translator's information on that?


I don't think photograph needs to be certified. I submitted my photograph through agent without any certification. For document translation, you need to include, original document, translation, affidavit (endorsement) from translator with complete details (contact info, qualification etc) from translator agency.

Refer the following link on official website:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega...an-translate-my-documents-into-english-for-me


----------



## cm.govind

Hi All,

I applied for 189 EOI on 3rd of Aug 2018 with 70 points with the breakdown as follows

ANZSCO : 2613 (Analyst Programmer)
Experience : 5 points
PTE : 90 (90,90,90,90) : 20 points
Education : 15
Age : 30

How long do you think I'd have to wait for the invite? Thanks for your help and support!


----------



## shekar.ym

mongapb05 said:


> Once medical done then how to check the status?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk



https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

you can check here too


----------



## shekar.ym

Osi81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> got a direct grant on 14/9, application was lodged on 30/5
> system never got updated to CO assigned, no CO contact either


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

kerberos said:


> Lodged my visa today!


good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

cm.govind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 189 EOI on 3rd of Aug 2018 with 70 points with the breakdown as follows
> 
> ANZSCO : 2613 (Analyst Programmer)
> Experience : 5 points
> PTE : 90 (90,90,90,90) : 20 points
> Education : 15
> Age : 30
> 
> How long do you think I'd have to wait for the invite? Thanks for your help and support!


unofficial estimates 
http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/


----------



## cm.govind

Thanks. I've seen this already; how accurate are ISCAH estimates?


----------



## manusaavi

Hi Guys ,


If I say TB history as yes . Will it effect my PR aspirations. Currently I am TB free and the chest x-ray is also normal. TB gold is always positive since it shows previous and latent TB also.

Please suggest how should I take my application forward in this case.


Regards,


----------



## sid1987

sid1987 said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, However when I try to delete my application, it says “Are you sure you want to Remove application EGOJJSXT3C for BOSE, Siddhartha?
> Important: If you select Confirm, this application will be removed from this ImmiAccount. This will not withdraw the application.
> To withdraw an application, the relevant processing office must be notified in writing. This can be done by letter, email or completing and uploading Form 1446 - Withdrawal of a visa application.” what should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> My health Declarations deletion will not be a problem I guess. Why don't you just keep this application as it is and create a new MHD form with both your names and then generate the HAP IDs in that account. That should be easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we sure not deleting it wouldn’t conflict or create issues while CO is processing the file? Has anyone faced this? Means let the MHD be there or delete it and create a new one.
Click to expand...

Could anyone confirm please?


----------



## love_at_911

Fee for Child: Rs. 2950 and Adults: Rs. 5100 at Max, New Delhi for 189 Medicals.

Yes, you can do for yourself first and check clearance in a couple of days at emedical website.

Any other question, feel free to ask.

Cheers!



saifsd said:


> What was the fees like? Can I just do it for myself first and for other 3 later? I want to see what the outcome of my medicals are. I am also in Delhi.


----------



## love_at_911

Try icici, hdfc (will give you best rate) and Axis. At first, they will say, we don't issue without the visa but eventually, they'll give you.

Alternatively, you can order via netbanking with a copy of your passport only. And yes, this is one of the cheapest way from India.


Cheers!



immaculateaman said:


> What is the cheapest way to submit the fees from India as forex card provider denying to give the same without valid VISA and ticket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Guys,

I am filling form80. Below is mention in Form80
*Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS*

Do we have to print this form and fill it using a pen?


----------



## Nath123Perth

amitkb said:


> By mistake, I have uploaded my bank statement twice in my application. Will it going to affect anything?


Pls do let us know when CO is assigned and status of your Visa processing. It will help others to estimate theirs..


----------



## ronniesg

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am filling form80. Below is mention in Form80
> *Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS*
> 
> Do we have to print this form and fill it using a pen?


You can use Adobe acrobat reader to fill this form and sign it.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Preet virk

Thanks for reply. The translator translated my birth certificate and put a stamp of translation including his name and I got it notary attested. Is that OK?


----------



## jebinson

This week has been a depressing one, so far!


----------



## sid1987

sid1987 said:


> sid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, However when I try to delete my application, it says “Are you sure you want to Remove application EGOJJSXT3C for BOSE, Siddhartha?
> Important: If you select Confirm, this application will be removed from this ImmiAccount. This will not withdraw the application.
> To withdraw an application, the relevant processing office must be notified in writing. This can be done by letter, email or completing and uploading Form 1446 - Withdrawal of a visa application.” what should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> My health Declarations deletion will not be a problem I guess. Why don't you just keep this application as it is and create a new MHD form with both your names and then generate the HAP IDs in that account. That should be easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we sure not deleting it wouldn’t conflict or create issues while CO is processing the file? Has anyone faced this? Means let the MHD be there or delete it and create a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could anyone confirm please?
Click to expand...

Please, anyone who has experienced such situation? Please let me know what needs to be done?


----------



## csdhan

sid1987 said:


> Please, anyone who has experienced such situation? Please let me know what needs to be done?


Have you linked your HAP ID created through MHD to your Visa application and lodged?

If yes, then don't delete the MHD application and wait for CO contact.

If no, you have two options

1. Create another account and apply new MHD form with your wife name included and use these HAP IDs to undergo medicals before lodging.

2. Don't link any HAP IDs while filling 17 page visa form after invite and generate HAP IDs after paying the fee and under go medicals.

This is as simple as I can get it.


----------



## sid1987

Thanks for the response, invite is yet to come, so I haven’t mapped HAP ID anywhere, so should I create a new immi account or let the old application be there and create a new MHD with both members included?


----------



## jerryniks

jebinson said:


> This week has been a depressing one, so far!


You bet...it has


----------



## harprt

*Visa granted*

Dear Friends,

Finally, the good news has arrived and I have received the GRANT for me and family.

Visa Lodged: 27 March 2018
CO CONTACT: 6th Aug'18 for Overseas PCC
GRANT: 19 SEP 2018
IED: 20 MARCH 2019lane:

Wish all my of friends who are waiting for the grant. Patience is the key, for me, the journey begins in May 2016.

Thanks to this wonderful forum and people.


----------



## Ram2409

harprt said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally, the good news has arrived and I have received the GRANT for me and family.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 27 March 2018
> CO CONTACT: 6th Aug'18 for Overseas PCC
> GRANT: 19 SEP 2018
> IED: 20 MARCH 2019lane:
> 
> Wish all my of friends who are waiting for the grant. Patience is the key, for me, the journey begins in May 2016.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful forum and people.


Congrats mate. Enjoy the moment and all the very best for your future in Aus.


----------



## Rob_John

I lodged on june 8 2018, when can i expect a grant? :S


----------



## davidlovespressies

Rob_John said:


> I lodged on june 8 2018, when can i expect a grant? :S


 It should be soon. Just wait patiently.


----------



## davidlovespressies

harprt said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally, the good news has arrived and I have received the GRANT for me and family.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 27 March 2018
> CO CONTACT: 6th Aug'18 for Overseas PCC
> GRANT: 19 SEP 2018
> IED: 20 MARCH 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish all my of friends who are waiting for the grant. Patience is the key, for me, the journey begins in May 2016.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful forum and people.


 Congratulations! That is fast for people who are contacted by co.


----------



## shekar.ym

harprt said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally, the good news has arrived and I have received the GRANT for me and family.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 27 March 2018
> CO CONTACT: 6th Aug'18 for Overseas PCC
> GRANT: 19 SEP 2018
> IED: 20 MARCH 2019lane:
> 
> Wish all my of friends who are waiting for the grant. Patience is the key, for me, the journey begins in May 2016.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful forum and people.



congrats and good luck


----------



## jebinson

harprt said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally, the good news has arrived and I have received the GRANT for me and family.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 27 March 2018
> CO CONTACT: 6th Aug'18 for Overseas PCC
> GRANT: 19 SEP 2018
> IED: 20 MARCH 2019lane:
> 
> Wish all my of friends who are waiting for the grant. Patience is the key, for me, the journey begins in May 2016.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful forum and people.


Congratulations, you're lucky!


----------



## GUNBUN

jebinson said:


> This week has been a depressing one, so far!


Not just this week is depressing, but past 3 months trend is totally disturbing.

If you calculate the average grant per month as per tracker, it would be roughly around 150 grants per month :

Average - Oct-2017 to Apr-2018 : 115,138,133,121,167,170,192 = 148 grants per month

Even if we assume that May-18 & Jun-18 were fairly low due to program year end, it seems justifiable.

But what about Jul-18 to Sep-18 : 103+67+80 (extrapolated) = 250 grants

So, expected = 150*3= 450 vs 250, i.e. shortfall of 200 grants

There seems to be no justification for this shortfall of 200 grants....unless some miracle happens in next 10 days.


----------



## jebinson

That is true, wonder when they are gonna process all backlogs.
They have invited about 3000 in Aug and Sep, that is additional 6000 applications in 189 alone.



GUNBUN said:


> Not just this week is depressing, but past 3 months trend is totally disturbing.
> 
> If you calculate the average grant per month as per tracker, it would be roughly around 150 grants per month :
> 
> Average - Oct-2017 to Apr-2018 : 115,138,133,121,167,170,192 = 148 grants per month
> 
> Even if we assume that May-18 & Jun-18 were fairly low due to program year end, it seems justifiable.
> 
> But what about Jul-18 to Sep-18 : 103+67+80 (extrapolated) = 250 grants
> 
> So, expected = 150*3= 450 vs 250, i.e. shortfall of 200 grants
> 
> There seems to be no justification for this shortfall of 200 grants....unless some miracle happens in next 10 days.


----------



## jebinson

Processing time for CO contacts was at 28 days, once upon a time.:confused2:



GUNBUN said:


> Not just this week is depressing, but past 3 months trend is totally disturbing.
> 
> If you calculate the average grant per month as per tracker, it would be roughly around 150 grants per month :
> 
> Average - Oct-2017 to Apr-2018 : 115,138,133,121,167,170,192 = 148 grants per month
> 
> Even if we assume that May-18 & Jun-18 were fairly low due to program year end, it seems justifiable.
> 
> But what about Jul-18 to Sep-18 : 103+67+80 (extrapolated) = 250 grants
> 
> So, expected = 150*3= 450 vs 250, i.e. shortfall of 200 grants
> 
> There seems to be no justification for this shortfall of 200 grants....unless some miracle happens in next 10 days.


----------



## csdhan

If they are processing low invite months itself at this pace, I don't even want to think about Aug and Sept applicants. Present trend is almost a trickle and if it continues, long waiting times are ahead for majority of future applicants and they need to know this before getting into such mess!


----------



## Rob_John

Hey guys, based on experience, what time normally does the IMMI Grant Notification email come about?


----------



## pankajk83

*Grant*



harprt said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally, the good news has arrived and I have received the GRANT for me and family.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 27 March 2018
> CO CONTACT: 6th Aug'18 for Overseas PCC
> GRANT: 19 SEP 2018
> IED: 20 MARCH 2019lane:
> 
> Wish all my of friends who are waiting for the grant. Patience is the key, for me, the journey begins in May 2016.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful forum and people.


Congratulations! This probably makes you the first person with CO contact in August 2018 to get the grant.


----------



## jebinson

Unlike ITA, it's Monday to Friday at their working hours. For a few lucky ones it comes on Saturdays.



Rob_John said:


> Hey guys, based on experience, what time normally does the IMMI Grant Notification email come about?


----------



## jebinson

Processing time just got changed to "9 months to 11 months".


----------



## csdhan

jebinson said:


> Processing time just got changed to "9 months to 11 months".


Yup can confirm.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Does the time taken to provide grant also differs for different anzsco codes or points?


----------



## GoodToGo

Hi Guys, long time lurker here. I registered to share some good news. After filing the application May 30th, I got the golden visa grant email today. Details: 

Code 233512 | 75 points | Engineers Australia: 26/03/2018 | Invite: 03/04/2018 | Visa lodged: 30th May 2018 | CO Contact: None | Grant: 19/09/2018

Quick question: how do we update the immitracker? I don't see a way to modify status to visa grant. 

Now comes the hardest part of moving and finding a job. Also, feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## jebinson

Maybe or may not be! All I know is that the points and Code doesn't matter once you get your ITA.

Unless someone from DIBP answers you, you'll never know!



anubhavsharma18 said:


> Does the time taken to provide grant also differs for different anzsco codes or points?


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!

Just change the "Status" to "Granted".



GoodToGo said:


> Hi Guys, long time lurker here. I registered to share some good news. After filing the application May 30th, I got the golden visa grant email today. Details:
> 
> Code 233512 | 75 points | Engineers Australia: 26/03/2018 | Invite: 03/04/2018 | Visa lodged: 30th May 2018 | CO Contact: None | Grant: 19/09/2018
> 
> Quick question: how do we update the immitracker? I don't see a way to modify status to visa grant.
> 
> Now comes the hardest part of moving and finding a job. Also, feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## nelutla

Congrats lurker good luck !!!!


GoodToGo said:


> Hi Guys, long time lurker here. I registered to share some good news. After filing the application May 30th, I got the golden visa grant email today. Details:
> 
> Code 233512 | 75 points | Engineers Australia: 26/03/2018 | Invite: 03/04/2018 | Visa lodged: 30th May 2018 | CO Contact: None | Grant: 19/09/2018
> 
> 
> Quick question: how do we update the immitracker? I don't see a way to modify status to visa grant.
> 
> Now comes the hardest part of moving and finding a job. Also, feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## randeep19492

GoodToGo said:


> Hi Guys, long time lurker here. I registered to share some good news. After filing the application May 30th, I got the golden visa grant email today. Details:
> 
> Code 233512 | 75 points | Engineers Australia: 26/03/2018 | Invite: 03/04/2018 | Visa lodged: 30th May 2018 | CO Contact: None | Grant: 19/09/2018
> 
> Quick question: how do we update the immitracker? I don't see a way to modify status to visa grant.
> 
> Now comes the hardest part of moving and finding a job. Also, feel free to ask any questions!




“Goodtogo” 
What all employment docs did you upload ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## AP1187

jebinson said:


> Processing time just got changed to "9 months to 11 months".


It is a trap to keep themselves entertained. Or they might have wanted to test their server capability. 

They should have rather spent that time on sending/processing more grants.


----------



## GoodToGo

randeep19492 said:


> “Goodtogo”
> What all employment docs did you upload ?


Haha, ya I am all ready to go 

:focus:

All Salary slips, company issued employment letter, Dubai employment visas showing status. There was no employment verification.


----------



## Shoryuken

GoodToGo said:


> Haha, ya I am all ready to go
> 
> :focus:
> 
> All Salary slips, company issued employment letter, Dubai employment visas showing status. There was no employment verification.


It may be Good to go, but its always excellent to come


----------



## amitkb

harprt said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the good news has arrived and I have received the GRANT for me and family.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 27 March 2018
> 
> CO CONTACT: 6th Aug'18 for Overseas PCC
> 
> GRANT: 19 SEP 2018
> 
> IED: 20 MARCH 2019lane:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish all my of friends who are waiting for the grant. Patience is the key, for me, the journey begins in May 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful forum and people.




Many congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Hi Shoryuken, plz check your PM. thanks.


----------



## amitkb

GoodToGo said:


> Hi Guys, long time lurker here. I registered to share some good news. After filing the application May 30th, I got the golden visa grant email today. Details:
> 
> Code 233512 | 75 points | Engineers Australia: 26/03/2018 | Invite: 03/04/2018 | Visa lodged: 30th May 2018 | CO Contact: None | Grant: 19/09/2018
> 
> Quick question: how do we update the immitracker? I don't see a way to modify status to visa grant.
> 
> Now comes the hardest part of moving and finding a job. Also, feel free to ask any questions!




Congratulations mate and all the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

GoodToGo said:


> Hi Guys, long time lurker here. I registered to share some good news. After filing the application May 30th, I got the golden visa grant email today. Details:
> 
> Code 233512 | 75 points | Engineers Australia: 26/03/2018 | Invite: 03/04/2018 | Visa lodged: 30th May 2018 | CO Contact: None | Grant: 19/09/2018
> 
> Quick question: how do we update the immitracker? I don't see a way to modify status to visa grant.
> 
> Now comes the hardest part of moving and finding a job. Also, feel free to ask any questions!


Another 233512 fellow. Congrats mate ....


----------



## kerberos

csdhan said:


> Good luck! Same ANZSCO here...


Same to you. Now waiting on my Malaysian PCC and health check.


----------



## Binnie

I think immigration skipped July CO contact cases. Why such partiality??? Fed up with such a delayed process


----------



## abhishekshroff

Binnie said:


> I think immigration skipped July CO contact cases. Why such partiality??? Fed up with such a delayed process




A July 4 CO contact case just got their grant. I’m sure you’ll get yours either this week or early next week. Be patient and positive


----------



## Dexorange

Hi friends. 

I have a question. I work in Indonesia. My employer asked me to come in visa on arrival. Which was granted for 30 days. Actually hr processed everything and I handed over my passport to her. They arranged me work permit that has to be collected in Singapore. On 32nd day I went to Singapore and received the work permit from Indonesian embassy. Everything is processed by hr. I didn't face any remark on my passport when I exited on 32nd day from indonesia and airport officer is well known person to the company. I received my permit and returned back to indonesia on the same day. 

I don't know whether I had 1 day overstay in Indonesia. I had asked my HR she said it is nothing.

In form 80 should I mention about this? 

Is it an overstay?


----------



## GoodToGo

I have several questions regarding entering:

1) Can I take the PR card for my kids if they don't travel?
2) Anyone know of good headhunters there? 
3) How do people approach job searches?


----------



## abhishekshroff

PR card is not necessary bro. Just a stamping on their passports before IED is enough. VEVO is good enough to prove their identity to any authority in Australia 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Saif

GoodToGo said:


> I have several questions regarding entering:
> 
> 1) Can I take the PR card for my kids if they don't travel?
> 2) Anyone know of good headhunters there?
> 3) How do people approach job searches?


Try seek.com and there are recruitment agencies you'll find once you reach there. Prepare custom resume and covering letter each time when you go for a specific job. This is what i have learnt from this forum...


----------



## Preet virk

Hi can v upload some of the supporting documents after lodging the file?


----------



## Ranatr

Which tracker you refering boss? Could you please share the link




abhishekshroff said:


> Binnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think immigration skipped July CO contact cases. Why such partiality??? Fed up with such a delayed process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A July 4 CO contact case just got their grant. I’m sure you’ll get yours either this week or early next week. Be patient and positive
Click to expand...


----------



## Manusun

I have received co contact mail asking the following for myself and my hubby

Police clearance certificates. State police clearance from United States in addition to FBI clearance

Date lodged-13th june 2018
Anzsco -261313

If anyone have done this before pls let me know

TIA


----------



## Ranatr

For FBI there are agents all across USA, they can give it in as fast as 5 minutes. Google the nearest

If you’ll try directly with FBI can take upto 30-60 days

Got one & experienced

QUOTE=Manusun;14660556]I have received co contact mail asking the following for myself and my hubby

Police clearance certificates. State police clearance from United States in addition to FBI clearance

Date lodged-13th june 2018
Anzsco -261313

If anyone have information on how to proceed ( or any link to apply this request) pls share[/QUOTE]


----------



## Manusun

Ranatr said:


> For FBI there are agents all across USA, they can give it in as fast as 5 minutes. Google the nearest
> 
> If you’ll try directly with FBI can take upto 30-60 days
> 
> Got one & experienced
> 
> QUOTE=Manusun;14660556]I have received co contact mail asking the following for myself and my hubby
> 
> Police clearance certificates. State police clearance from United States in addition to FBI clearance
> 
> Date lodged-13th june 2018
> Anzsco -261313
> 
> If anyone have information on how to proceed ( or any link to apply this request) pls share


[/QUOTE]



Thank you.i already submitted FBI clearance.now they r asking individual state(i lived in 3 states)police clearance certificate.

My only worry is whether is it possible for me to send all requied certificates within 28 days or not🤞


----------



## Shoryuken

Dexorange said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> I have a question. I work in Indonesia. My employer asked me to come in visa on arrival. Which was granted for 30 days. Actually hr processed everything and I handed over my passport to her. They arranged me work permit that has to be collected in Singapore. On 32nd day I went to Singapore and received the work permit from Indonesian embassy. Everything is processed by hr. I didn't face any remark on my passport when I exited on 32nd day from indonesia and airport officer is well known person to the company. I received my permit and returned back to indonesia on the same day.
> 
> I don't know whether I had 1 day overstay in Indonesia. I had asked my HR she said it is nothing.
> 
> In form 80 should I mention about this?
> 
> Is it an overstay?




No mate!! Overstay is when you are caught overstaying or jumping your visa illegally.
Things would be illegal if Indonesian govt charge you for overstay.
Yours is a legally valid case since your work permit was under application in parallel.
If Indonesia govt dont call it overstay , why would any other country should.
Indonesian authorities even allow you to leave and enter the country , even clearing your work permit.

Edit:check your work permit issue date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love_at_911

Congratulations 

Sent you a DM too.



harprt said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally, the good news has arrived and I have received the GRANT for me and family.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 27 March 2018
> CO CONTACT: 6th Aug'18 for Overseas PCC
> GRANT: 19 SEP 2018
> IED: 20 MARCH 2019lane:
> 
> Wish all my of friends who are waiting for the grant. Patience is the key, for me, the journey begins in May 2016.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful forum and people.


----------



## Mohammed786

Was your whole period of employment claimed from Dubai only?

Did you upload your bank statements also?



GoodToGo said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Goodtogo”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What all employment docs did you upload ?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, ya I am all ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Salary slips, company issued employment letter, Dubai employment visas showing status. There was no employment verification.
Click to expand...


----------



## ram1986

My CO contact dated is 29th May 2018 (for PTE score) and application date is 29th Nov 2017. Still not heard anything post response.. not sure why it takes so long after CO contact (almost 113 days!)

221112: Offshore 
Lodged on 29th Nov 2017 with 75 points
First CO Contact on 29th May 2018 for PTE Score
Grant Awaited


----------



## Preet virk

Hi friends.... how can we pay fee for visa . What is the easiest way to pay fee


----------



## csdhan

Preet virk said:


> Hi friends.... how can we pay fee for visa . What is the easiest way to pay fee


Credit card is the easiest way but you have to check your limits and raise them if required before paying. 

Forex cards are the cheapest to pay but not all banks give them without visa and ticket proof. 

Some bank debit cards also allow you to pay but it'll cost more than other two options and you have to check with bank before paying if the required amount is within limits.


----------



## Preet virk

Hi can we upload some supporting documents after lodging file?


----------



## shekar.ym

GoodToGo said:


> Hi Guys, long time lurker here. I registered to share some good news. After filing the application May 30th, I got the golden visa grant email today. Details:
> 
> Code 233512 | 75 points | Engineers Australia: 26/03/2018 | Invite: 03/04/2018 | Visa lodged: 30th May 2018 | CO Contact: None | Grant: 19/09/2018
> 
> Quick question: how do we update the immitracker? I don't see a way to modify status to visa grant.
> 
> Now comes the hardest part of moving and finding a job. Also, feel free to ask any questions!


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Thank you.i already submitted FBI clearance.now they r asking individual state(i lived in 3 states)police clearance certificate.

My only worry is whether is it possible for me to send all requied certificates within 28 days or not🤞[/QUOTE]


are you still in US?


----------



## shekar.ym

Preet virk said:


> Hi can v upload some of the supporting documents after lodging the file?


yes you can


----------



## Wonderer-India

shekar.ym said:


> Thank you.i already submitted FBI clearance.now they r asking individual state(i lived in 3 states)police clearance certificate.
> 
> My only worry is whether is it possible for me to send all requied certificates within 28 days or not🤞



are you still in US?[/QUOTE]

Getting a USA State Clearance is very fast and easy; will take you far less than 28 days. Keep in mind that you only need to produce for states where you have lived more than one year.Local clearances can be obtained from your local town halls; that's where the police record departments' reside. 

Hope this help.


----------



## shekar.ym

Wonderer-India said:


> are you still in US?


Getting a USA State Clearance is very fast and easy; will take you far less than 28 days. Keep in mind that you only need to produce for states where you have lived more than one year.Local clearances can be obtained from your local town halls; that's where the police record departments' reside. 

Hope this help.[/QUOTE]

each state has its own ways to provide PCC.. For ex: NJ has outsourced PCC/Criminal history back ground check to a 3rd party trust. They insist applicant being present during appointment time and also produce address proof.


----------



## Wonderer-India

ram1986 said:


> My CO contact dated is 29th May 2018 (for PTE score) and application date is 29th Nov 2017. Still not heard anything post response.. not sure why it takes so long after CO contact (almost 113 days!)
> 
> 221112: Offshore
> Lodged on 29th Nov 2017 with 75 points
> First CO Contact on 29th May 2018 for PTE Score
> Grant Awaited


Truly Sucks !! They have such random process; USA process is slow but not Random. Looks like software engineers is all what Australia Needs !!

Adelaide COs'...my God.


----------



## sharath121k

shekar.ym said:


> 1. 10th or SSC marks card can be used as proof of birth
> 
> 2. It should be translated into English. Use NAATI translator.
> 
> 3. Yes highlight the salary credit entries in statements
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Shekar, just wanted to check do you think proving bank statement showing salary credit is mandatory? 
I closed my account in which my pay was getting credited. But I have offer letter,relieving letter,pay slips and also reference letters. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

shekar.ym said:


> Getting a USA State Clearance is very fast and easy; will take you far less than 28 days. Keep in mind that you only need to produce for states where you have lived more than one year.Local clearances can be obtained from your local town halls; that's where the police record departments' reside.
> 
> Hope this help.


each state has its own ways to provide PCC.. For ex: NJ has outsourced PCC/Criminal history back ground check to a 3rd party trust. They insist applicant being present during appointment time and also produce address proof.[/QUOTE]

I wasn't aware in that case. Kansas is where I am. 
Getting Local PCC was as easy as I explained.


----------



## shekar.ym

sharath121k said:


> Hi Shekar, just wanted to check do you think proving bank statement showing salary credit is mandatory?
> I closed my account in which my pay was getting credited. But I have offer letter,relieving letter,pay slips and also reference letters. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


 i read few cases on forum where people got CO contacts for bank statements and PF documents. So it depends on CO.

You can request banks for statements even if you have closed the account.


----------



## shekar.ym

Wonderer-India said:


> each state has its own ways to provide PCC.. For ex: NJ has outsourced PCC/Criminal history back ground check to a 3rd party trust. They insist applicant being present during appointment time and also produce address proof.


I wasn't aware in that case. Kansas is where I am. 
Getting Local PCC was as easy as I explained.[/QUOTE]

it was easy case in NJ too..it is just that Police station or any state department will not do this...3rd party trust takes care of PCC application, finger prints and processing..i got mine in a weeks time


----------



## GoodToGo

Mohammed786 said:


> Was your whole period of employment claimed from Dubai only?
> 
> Did you upload your bank statements also?


1) Yes I have been employed in Dubai only since college. 
2) No bank statements.


----------



## Manusun

Wonderer-India said:


> shekar.ym said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.i already submitted FBI clearance.now they r asking individual state(i lived in 3 states)police clearance certificate.
> 
> My only worry is whether is it possible for me to send all requied certificates within 28 days or not🤞
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you still in US?
Click to expand...

Getting a USA State Clearance is very fast and easy; will take you far less than 28 days. Keep in mind that you only need to produce for states where you have lived more than one year.Local clearances can be obtained from your local town halls; that's where the police record departments' reside. 

Hope this help.[/QUOTE]


shekar.ym said:


> Wonderer-India said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you still in US?
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a USA State Clearance is very fast and easy; will take you far less than 28 days. Keep in mind that you only need to produce for states where you have lived more than one year.Local clearances can be obtained from your local town halls; that's where the police record departments' reside.
> 
> Hope this help.
Click to expand...


Thank u ..yea am still in US.For the current living state they asked me to do fingerprints test again..



each state has its own ways to provide PCC.. For ex: NJ has outsourced PCC/Criminal history back ground check to a 3rd party trust. They insist applicant being present during appointment time and also produce address proof.[/QUOTE]

Thanks a lot


----------



## simarjeet8567

Dear Experts,
I need your help regarding functional English proof of partner.

My wife has passed her senior secondary education (11th and 12th Class) in English medium and her primary education (Up to Class 10th) was in Hindi medium only, except compulsory subject English.

So if I get an authorization letter from the school stating that she has passed her examination from this school and medium of instructions was in English.

Will, it serves the purpose of functional English to Case Officer.

Please share your views and apologies if I post it in wrong thread.

Regards
Simar


----------



## GUNBUN

simarjeet8567 said:


> Dear Experts,
> I need your help regarding functional English proof of partner.
> 
> My wife has passed her senior secondary education (11th and 12th Class) in English medium and her primary education (Up to Class 10th) was in Hindi medium only, except compulsory subject English.
> 
> So if I get an authorization letter from the school stating that she has passed her examination from this school and medium of instructions was in English.
> 
> Will, it serves the purpose of functional English to Case Officer.
> 
> Please share your views and apologies if I post it in wrong thread.
> 
> Regards
> Simar


Hi Simar, that will not work. 

The rule says: "Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

After 12th if she pursued any fulltime diploma/degree course in English medium, that would work.

Alternatively she can appear PTE now and score overall 30.

Last resort would be just paying VAC2 fees. 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

Thanks for responding.

Also, did u claim your employment points for 1 employer only or multiple employers?

Did you upload your current visa only or the visa's for your whole claimed period?

Thank you



GoodToGo said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was your whole period of employment claimed from Dubai only?
> 
> Did you upload your bank statements also?
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Yes I have been employed in Dubai only since college.
> 2) No bank statements.
Click to expand...


----------



## anubhavsharma18

You could also get statements for closed accounts, I got from Citibank and HDFC for accounts closed more than 10 years ago.



sharath121k said:


> shekar.ym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 10th or SSC marks card can be used as proof of birth
> 
> 2. It should be translated into English. Use NAATI translator.
> 
> 3. Yes highlight the salary credit entries in statements
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shekar, just wanted to check do you think proving bank statement showing salary credit is mandatory?
> I closed my account in which my pay was getting credited. But I have offer letter,relieving letter,pay slips and also reference letters. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sharath121k

shekar.ym said:


> i read few cases on forum where people got CO contacts for bank statements and PF documents. So it depends on CO.
> 
> You can request banks for statements even if you have closed the account.


Thanks for the info. Let me try to contact bank. I hope they can help find statements from 2009.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

anubhavsharma18 said:


> You could also get statements for closed accounts, I got from Citibank and HDFC for accounts closed more than 10 years ago.


Thats good news. Did u have to visit the bank in person to get statement or they will be able to do this over call? Am currently in AU. If it doesn't work over call then may have to visit them.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg

sharath121k said:


> Thats good news. Did u have to visit the bank in person to get statement or they will be able to do this over call? Am currently in AU. If it doesn't work over call then may have to visit them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I managed to get my HDFC statements (2008-10) via email for a closed account of mine. An existing relationship with the bank actually helped in my case (Mutual funds, NRE account etc..)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1

It looks like the QUE is not moving or moving really slow for 189 grants or CO contact.
Don't know when I gonna get my grant.

189 Visa

Applied 13th August 2018
Uploaded all docs including form 80 on 13th August 2018
Medical done 20th August 2018
Onshore


----------



## abhishekshroff

arslan1 said:


> It looks like the QUE is not moving or moving really slow for 189 grants or CO contact.
> 
> Don't know when I gonna get my grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 189 Visa
> 
> 
> 
> Applied 13th August 2018
> 
> Uploaded all docs including form 80 on 13th August 2018
> 
> Medical done 20th August 2018
> 
> Onshore




The queue is moving at a decent pace now. They’re slowly picking up the pace. You’ve applied just a month ago. I suggest you distract yourself for a couple of months. Else, it’s going to be a long and excruciating wait for you! Especially since yours is a 189 visa!


----------



## Marimuthu D

I am happy to update that me and my wife received our Grant emails today. 

My Points and timeline:

Points:
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points
Experience 15 points 
Total 80 Points

Timeline:
ACS:01-Jun-2018
EOI: 02-June-2018
189 Invitation : 06-June-2018
189 Visa Lodge: 06-June-2018
Grant :20-Sep-2018


----------



## arslan1

abhishekshroff said:


> The queue is moving at a decent pace now. They’re slowly picking up the pace. You’ve applied just a month ago. I suggest you distract yourself for a couple of months. Else, it’s going to be a long and excruciating wait for you! Especially since yours is a 189 visa!


Thanks for your kind advice. I was just curious. As I am onshore so its alright


----------



## shekar.ym

Marimuthu D said:


> I am happy to update that me and my wife received our Grant emails today.
> 
> My Points and timeline:
> 
> Points:
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 20 points
> Experience 15 points
> Total 80 Points
> 
> Timeline:
> ACS:01-Jun-2018
> EOI: 02-June-2018
> 189 Invitation : 06-June-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 06-June-2018
> Grant :20-Sep-2018



offshore or onshore?


----------



## shekar.ym

Marimuthu D said:


> I am happy to update that me and my wife received our Grant emails today.
> 
> My Points and timeline:
> 
> Points:
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 20 points
> Experience 15 points
> Total 80 Points
> 
> Timeline:
> ACS:01-Jun-2018
> EOI: 02-June-2018
> 189 Invitation : 06-June-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 06-June-2018
> Grant :20-Sep-2018


congrats and good luck


----------



## Marimuthu D

shekar.ym said:


> congrats and good luck


Thank you. I applied from offshore.


----------



## jebinson

Marimuthu D said:


> I am happy to update that me and my wife received our Grant emails today.
> 
> My Points and timeline:
> 
> Points:
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 20 points
> Experience 15 points
> Total 80 Points
> 
> Timeline:
> ACS:01-Jun-2018
> EOI: 02-June-2018
> 189 Invitation : 06-June-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 06-June-2018
> Grant :20-Sep-2018


Congratulations. That's fast!


----------



## shekar.ym

Marimuthu D said:


> Thank you. I applied from offshore.



congrats again....can you please share the list of docs that you submitted.


----------



## Marimuthu D

shekar.ym said:


> congrats again....can you please share the list of docs that you submitted.


Please find my the document details:

Passport
AADHAR
PTE-A Score through PTE Site
Educational Certificates (UG Degree)
Payslips(1 per quarter)/Promotion letters for all years
India PCC
Australia PCC
Pay-G Summary for Australia experience
ACS Letter

Spouse:
Passport
AADHAR
Marriage Certificate
Degree certificate (for language)
India PCC


----------



## shekar.ym

Marimuthu D said:


> Please find my the document details:
> 
> 
> 
> Passport
> 
> AADHAR
> 
> PTE-A Score through PTE Site
> 
> Educational Certificates (UG Degree)
> 
> Payslips(1 per quarter)/Promotion letters for all years
> 
> India PCC
> 
> Australia PCC
> 
> Pay-G Summary for Australia experience
> 
> ACS Letter
> 
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> 
> Passport
> 
> AADHAR
> 
> Marriage Certificate
> 
> Degree certificate (for language)
> 
> India PCC




Thanks for sharing and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranatr

Got the Golden Mail

Lodged - 7 feb
Co contact - 6 july
Grant - 20 sept

Took long but finally 😆


----------



## Ptashant

Marimuthu D said:


> I am happy to update that me and my wife received our Grant emails today.
> 
> My Points and timeline:
> 
> Points:
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 20 points
> Experience 15 points
> Total 80 Points
> 
> Timeline:
> ACS:01-Jun-2018
> EOI: 02-June-2018
> 189 Invitation : 06-June-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 06-June-2018
> Grant :20-Sep-2018


Congrats.. What's the job code? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## snim

Marimuthu D said:


> I am happy to update that me and my wife received our Grant emails today.
> 
> My Points and timeline:
> 
> Points:
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 20 points
> Experience 15 points
> Total 80 Points
> 
> Timeline:
> ACS:01-Jun-2018
> EOI: 02-June-2018
> 189 Invitation : 06-June-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 06-June-2018
> Grant :20-Sep-2018


Congratulations. That was too quick.


----------



## gpitchuka

233513 is for production ... can mechanical engineers apply in this code?


----------



## csdhan

gpitchuka said:


> 233513 is for production ... can mechanical engineers apply in this code?


233512 - Mechanical Engineers (If working in design, r&d etc.)

233513 - Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers (If working in production releated activities)


----------



## jebinson

Ranatr said:


> Got the Golden Mail
> 
> Lodged - 7 feb
> Co contact - 6 july
> Grant - 20 sept
> 
> Took long but finally 😆


Congratulations!


----------



## Marimuthu D

Ptashant said:


> Marimuthu D said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to update that me and my wife received our Grant emails today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Points and timeline:
> 
> Points:
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 20 points
> Experience 15 points
> Total 80 Points
> 
> Timeline:
> ACS:01-Jun-2018
> EOI: 02-June-2018
> 189 Invitation : 06-June-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 06-June-2018
> Grant :20-Sep-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.. What's the job code?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Developer Programmer 261312


----------



## immaculateaman

csdhan said:


> Credit card is the easiest way but you have to check your limits and raise them if required before paying.
> 
> Forex cards are the cheapest to pay but not all banks give them without visa and ticket proof.
> 
> Some bank debit cards also allow you to pay but it'll cost more than other two options and you have to check with bank before paying if the required amount is within limits.




Hi, thanks for preliminary info. Can you pls share who are all the forex company provide forex card. I talked to ICICI and AXIS but their rates are very high. Can you pls suggest some cheaper option in this. Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

immaculateaman said:


> Hi, thanks for preliminary info. Can you pls share who are all the forex company provide forex card. I talked to ICICI and AXIS but their rates are very high. Can you pls suggest some cheaper option in this. Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only know about HDFC Bank and it's around 500 Rs to get a card if you have account. For others you can check their respective sites for costs.


----------



## HellinaCell

GoodToGo said:


> Hi Guys, long time lurker here. I registered to share some good news. After filing the application May 30th, I got the golden visa grant email today. Details:
> 
> Code 233512 | 75 points | Engineers Australia: 26/03/2018 | Invite: 03/04/2018 | Visa lodged: 30th May 2018 | CO Contact: None | Grant: 19/09/2018
> 
> Quick question: how do we update the immitracker? I don't see a way to modify status to visa grant.
> 
> Now comes the hardest part of moving and finding a job. Also, feel free to ask any questions!


Congratulation buddy. All the best.

Can you please confirm if you are able to see the visa details for yourself in VEVO page.
Also did you applied as single or family ?


----------



## Ram2409

Marimuthu D said:


> I am happy to update that me and my wife received our Grant emails today.
> 
> My Points and timeline:
> 
> Points:
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 20 points
> Experience 15 points
> Total 80 Points
> 
> Timeline:
> ACS:01-Jun-2018
> EOI: 02-June-2018
> 189 Invitation : 06-June-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 06-June-2018
> Grant :20-Sep-2018


This is super fast. Whole process within 4 months....wow. When others are waiting for this for years together, this should be amazing feeling. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## Ptashant

I got invitation on the same date.. But I applied visa on 26 June.. Let's see how long do I have to wait.


Marimuthu D said:


> Developer Programmer 261312


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marimuthu D

Thank you. I wasn't anticipating this. I was hoping to get it in this year, but this came as a pleasant surprise.


----------



## chopradeepti

*how long to get grant after lodging application*

Hi All,

I received the invite in Sep-2018 round and intend to submit documents by 24th Sep. How long will it take from there to get the grant?

ANZSCO: 261313
Age: 25 Points
Exp: 15
Qual: 15
English: 20
Partner: 5

ACS +ive - Mar-2018.
Initial EOI for 189: Aug-2018
EOI Invite: 11-Sep-2018


----------



## GoodToGo

Mohammed786 said:


> Thanks for responding.
> 
> Also, did u claim your employment points for 1 employer only or multiple employers?
> 
> Did you upload your current visa only or the visa's for your whole claimed period?
> 
> Thank you


I had only one employer that I have worked with for more than 13 years. 

Visas were uploaded for entire time I was in Dubai, all the way from 2005 to now. Quite a pain pulling out expired passports and finding each visa.


----------



## Optimistic_2018

GoodToGo said:


> Hi Guys, long time lurker here. I registered to share some good news. After filing the application May 30th, I got the golden visa grant email today. Details:
> 
> Code 233512 | 75 points | Engineers Australia: 26/03/2018 | Invite: 03/04/2018 | Visa lodged: 30th May 2018 | CO Contact: None | Grant: 19/09/2018
> 
> Quick question: how do we update the immitracker? I don't see a way to modify status to visa grant.
> 
> Now comes the hardest part of moving and finding a job. Also, feel free to ask any questions!


Congratulations and all the very best for your job hunting..!!


----------



## Ausysdhome

Ranatr said:


> Got the Golden Mail
> 
> Lodged - 7 feb
> Co contact - 6 july
> Grant - 20 sept
> 
> Took long but finally 😆



Congratulations. What is your IED?


----------



## GoodToGo

HellinaCell said:


> Congratulation buddy. All the best.
> 
> Can you please confirm if you are able to see the visa details for yourself in VEVO page.
> Also did you applied as single or family ?


Sorry but what is the VEVO page? I applied through an agent so I really dont know.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

GoodToGo said:


> Sorry but what is the VEVO page? I applied through an agent so I really dont know.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/visas-and-migration/visa-entitlement-verification-online-(vevo)

An online tool to verify an e-visas like Aus visa 189 ...


----------



## srinivask

Ranatr said:


> Got the Golden Mail
> 
> Lodged - 7 feb
> Co contact - 6 july
> Grant - 20 sept
> 
> Took long but finally 😆




Congrats...what is the co contact for??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simarjeet8567

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Simar, that will not work.
> 
> The rule says: "Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> After 12th if she pursued any fulltime diploma/degree course in English medium, that would work.
> 
> Alternatively she can appear PTE now and score overall 30.
> 
> Last resort would be just paying VAC2 fees.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Hi Gunbun,
Thank you for replying on my post.
I would also like to share that she has also completed 1 year PGDCA (Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Applications) correspondence from Kurukshetra University. In this course medium of instructions was also in English.
Please suggest if they will consider letter from School (11th and 12th) and University (1 year) as functional English.


----------



## abhishekshroff

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi Gunbun,
> 
> Thank you for replying on my post.
> 
> I would also like to share that she has also completed 1 year PGDCA (Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Applications) correspondence from Kurukshetra University. In this course medium of instructions was also in English.
> 
> Please suggest if they will consider letter from School (11th and 12th) and University (1 year) as functional English.




Nope. 1 year PG distance learning would not work. In this scenario, your best bet, as Gunbun has mentioned is either PTE or VAC2 fees


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## gpitchuka

csdhan said:


> 233512 - Mechanical Engineers (If working in design, r&d etc.)
> 
> 233513 - Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers (If working in production releated activities)


Thank you... 
Also for the CDR , can we have one - college projects and two from work exp should be fine right ?


----------



## GUNBUN

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi Gunbun,
> Thank you for replying on my post.
> I would also like to share that she has also completed 1 year PGDCA (Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Applications) correspondence from Kurukshetra University. In this course medium of instructions was also in English.
> Please suggest if they will consider letter from School (11th and 12th) and University (1 year) as functional English.


All these above options will not work.

You can check guidelines for functional English here:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## Rob_John

Urgh, the wait is excruciating.


----------



## dhruvmisra

gpitchuka said:


> Thank you...
> 
> Also for the CDR , can we have one - college projects and two from work exp should be fine right ?




Yes you can have one college project and 2 from work experience. I did the same and got the clearance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

ram1986 said:


> My CO contact dated is 29th May 2018 (for PTE score) and application date is 29th Nov 2017. Still not heard anything post response.. not sure why it takes so long after CO contact (almost 113 days!)
> 
> 221112: Offshore
> Lodged on 29th Nov 2017 with 75 points
> First CO Contact on 29th May 2018 for PTE Score
> Grant Awaited


Hi Ram,
Its really sad to see that May-2018 CO contact case,lodged Nov-17 is still pending 

From my experience, I can say that all our files are like standalone cases. Only when the Case officer clicks and opens a file, he/she works on it, once the file is closed without granting, this is still just a normal file.

There must be no mechanism (flagging type) in their system which would alert them that this file is 9 months old or 18 months old. Only once the file is reopened, it could be worked upon.

you see in last 30 days (20-Aug to 20-Sep),tracker shows total 32 grants of those lodged between Aug-17 and Jan-18. All these 32 cases had CO contact, I know 2-3 cases tough which are not reported on tracker who received grant without any CO contact.

Conclusion: If anyone has received CO contact, the grant is 99% sure....it is only a matter of time, once the CO will click to open the file, it will get cleared.

Biggest problem is when you application is >5 months old and still in lodged state or received Immi commencement mail. Such cases receives least attention and probably at the bottom of queue.


----------



## Saif

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Ram,
> Its really sad to see that May-2018 CO contact case,lodged Nov-17 is still pending
> 
> From my experience, I can say that all our files are like standalone cases. Only when the Case officer clicks and opens a file, he/she works on it, once the file is closed without granting, this is still just a normal file.
> 
> There must be no mechanism (flagging type) in their system which would alert them that this file is 9 months old or 18 months old. Only once the file is reopened, it could be worked upon.
> 
> you see in last 30 days (20-Aug to 20-Sep),tracker shows total 32 grants of those lodged between Aug-17 and Jan-18. All these 32 cases had CO contact, I know 2-3 cases tough which are not reported on tracker who received grant without any CO contact.
> 
> Conclusion: If anyone has received CO contact, the grant is 99% sure....it is only a matter of time, once the CO will click to open the file, it will get cleared.
> 
> Biggest problem is when you application is >5 months old and still in lodged state or received Immi commencement mail. Such cases receives least attention and probably at the bottom of queue.


Can I send you a PM for a query?


----------



## GUNBUN

saifsd said:


> Can I send you a PM for a query?


Yes, tell me.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

GUNBUN said:


> Yes, tell me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Please check.


----------



## Mohammed786

But did someone recommend you to upload the visa's for the whole tenure or you uploaded based on your experience?



GoodToGo said:


> I had only one employer that I have worked with for more than 13 years.
> 
> Visas were uploaded for entire time I was in Dubai, all the way from 2005 to now. Quite a pain pulling out expired passports and finding each visa.


----------



## ram1986

Agreed Gunbun.. lets hope they clear more old cases along with new ones.. understand your position and hope you too get the Direct Grant soon.. 


221112: Offshore 
Lodged on 29th Nov 2017 with 75 points
First CO Contact on 29th May 2018 for PTE Score
Grant Awaited






GUNBUN said:


> Hi Ram,
> Its really sad to see that May-2018 CO contact case,lodged Nov-17 is still pending
> 
> From my experience, I can say that all our files are like standalone cases. Only when the Case officer clicks and opens a file, he/she works on it, once the file is closed without granting, this is still just a normal file.
> 
> There must be no mechanism (flagging type) in their system which would alert them that this file is 9 months old or 18 months old. Only once the file is reopened, it could be worked upon.
> 
> you see in last 30 days (20-Aug to 20-Sep),tracker shows total 32 grants of those lodged between Aug-17 and Jan-18. All these 32 cases had CO contact, I know 2-3 cases tough which are not reported on tracker who received grant without any CO contact.
> 
> Conclusion: If anyone has received CO contact, the grant is 99% sure....it is only a matter of time, once the CO will click to open the file, it will get cleared.
> 
> Biggest problem is when you application is >5 months old and still in lodged state or received Immi commencement mail. Such cases receives least attention and probably at the bottom of queue.


----------



## Saif

Hi GUNBUN, did you get my PM for you?


----------



## Hasanfiaz

Lodged Visa on 10th OCT 2017. Got CO contacts in Nov 17, March 18, May 18 and last on Jun 18. They were all about UAE Police certificate and PCC waiver. I stayed in UAE over an year on visit visa provided by my employer. And as per rule UAE govt. do not give PCC to visit visa holders. I also visited UAE solely to get PCC but failed. I mentioned the scenario and the reason to CO. So CO started a PCC waiver request and asked me to get character declaration form signed from aus embassy pak and in the last co contact asked me to anwer a questionnare about my stay in UAE.
I have not heard any thing since June 18. What can be the reason and what should i expect? Can my case go in security clearance and how much time can it take?


----------



## Dexorange

Hi friend. 
Visit visa is not for working. Right ? 
Why your employer didn't apply for work permit? 
How did you work in visit visa for a long time? 



Hasanfiaz said:


> Lodged Visa on 10th OCT 2017. Got CO contacts in Nov 17, March 18, May 18 and last on Jun 18. They were all about UAE Police certificate and PCC waiver. I stayed in UAE over an year on visit visa provided by my employer. And as per rule UAE govt. do not give PCC to visit visa holders. I also visited UAE solely to get PCC but failed. I mentioned the scenario and the reason to CO. So CO started a PCC waiver request and asked me to get character declaration form signed from aus embassy pak and in the last co contact asked me to anwer a questionnare about my stay in UAE.
> I have not heard any thing since June 18. What can be the reason and what should i expect? Can my case go in security clearance and how much time can it take?


----------



## Hasanfiaz

Dexorange said:


> Hi friend.
> Visit visa is not for working. Right ?
> Why your employer didn't apply for work permit?
> How did you work in visit visa for a long time?


I worked for 3 months visit visa, came back and went again on 3 months visit visa. I went there 5 times. My employer name is mentioned as sponsor on visit visa and my employer is world's famous swedish telecom giant, so no issue of credibility. Also my employer gave me a letter that they send me to UAE for work and I returned with in visa deadlines with their consent after completing project and i have no criminal record there.


----------



## csdhan

Hasanfiaz said:


> I worked for 3 months visit visa, came back and went again on 3 months visit visa. I went there 5 times. My employer name is mentioned as sponsor on visit visa and my employer is world's famous swedish telecom giant, so no issue of credibility. Also my employer gave me a letter that they send me to UAE for work and I returned with in visa deadlines with their consent after completing project and i have no criminal record there.


Sorry for saying this but this is a red flag and DHA needs to be absolutely sure before giving PR to such cases. Even though your case is genuine, they'll most probably carry out detailed background checks for cases like yours.


----------



## Binnie

Eventually July CO contact cases are moving last week one with 2july, than yesterday 4july and today 6 July CO CNtact case got grant. Hopefully they are moving close to mine one..12 July


----------



## Hasanfiaz

csdhan said:


> Sorry for saying this but this is a red flag and DHA needs to be absolutely sure before giving PR to such cases. Even though your case is genuine, they'll most probably carry out detailed background checks for cases like yours.


So this means around 1 yer time for me? is there anyway of confirming that my case is in security clearance now?


----------



## csdhan

Hasanfiaz said:


> So this means around 1 yer time for me? is there anyway of confirming that my case is in security clearance now?


No, they'll not disclose such details to anybody. Any experienced agent from your country will have a better idea as he would have encountered such cases often.


----------



## mohamedzaki

Hasanfiaz said:


> Lodged Visa on 10th OCT 2017. Got CO contacts in Nov 17, March 18, May 18 and last on Jun 18. They were all about UAE Police certificate and PCC waiver. I stayed in UAE over an year on visit visa provided by my employer. And as per rule UAE govt. do not give PCC to visit visa holders. I also visited UAE solely to get PCC but failed. I mentioned the scenario and the reason to CO. So CO started a PCC waiver request and asked me to get character declaration form signed from aus embassy pak and in the last co contact asked me to anwer a questionnare about my stay in UAE.
> I have not heard any thing since June 18. What can be the reason and what should i expect? Can my case go in security clearance and how much time can it take?


not a good sign for me, my case is almost like yours I lodged on the 18th of June, and I am missing the PCC from Angola as well. so I am expecting CO as well. i hope things go smooth for your and my case. on the DHA website it is stated though that Angola only provide PCC for citizens.


----------



## gpitchuka

Can anyone share a sample CDR format (preferably) for Mechanical ?


----------



## gpitchuka

I have 2 yrs experience in Manufacturing , 3 yrs in safety health and environment and 6 months in Manufacturing excellence. 
Which one should i choose Mechanical Engineer	233512 or Production Engineer	233513 ??


----------



## immaculateaman

gpitchuka said:


> I have 2 yrs experience in Manufacturing , 3 yrs in safety health and environment and 6 months in Manufacturing excellence.
> Which one should i choose Mechanical Engineer233512 or Production Engineer233513 ??




It totally depends how you want to represent your case like a mechanical Engg or production engg degree holder. Though there is subtle difference between the two 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

gpitchuka said:


> I have 2 yrs experience in Manufacturing , 3 yrs in safety health and environment and 6 months in Manufacturing excellence.
> Which one should i choose Mechanical Engineer	233512 or Production Engineer	233513 ??


Both are non pro rata occupations i guess, so no issues in choosing either. Make sure more than 60% of keywords match between your job and the jd listed with the ANZSCO code. Also remember that you will have to provide a reference letter from each of your employers so you need to see on what jd they will sign easily. Good luck.


----------



## Shoryuken

gpitchuka said:


> Can anyone share a sample CDR format (preferably) for Mechanical ?



CDR format is on EA webpage, i would advise you to follow their rubrics and guidelines and content presentation suggestion .Thats the best reference.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Shoryuken said:


> CDR format is on EA webpage, i would advise you to follow their rubrics and guidelines and content presentation suggestion .Thats the best reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I only and ONLY used the booklet guidelines to prepare my CDRs. No need to even look for tips in the Internet.


----------



## shekar.ym

Ranatr said:


> Got the Golden Mail
> 
> Lodged - 7 feb
> Co contact - 6 july
> Grant - 20 sept
> 
> Took long but finally 😆


congrats and good luck


----------



## dooralpha

*Lodged:* April 27th, 2018

*GRANTED:* SEPT 20TH 2018


----------



## GUNBUN

dooralpha said:


> *Lodged:* April 27th, 2018
> 
> *GRANTED:* SEPT 20TH 2018


Congrats...I see "Days to grant after CO contact" = 27 days 

At last we found one honest case officer who cleared the file within 28 days after CO contact.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

dooralpha said:


> *Lodged:* April 27th, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> *GRANTED:* SEPT 20TH 2018




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preet virk

Hi....after uploading required documents ,submit application option is coming. So, where can we upload supporting documents?


----------



## arcisad

Dear Expats, 
I have been a silent observer of this forum for a long time and this is my first post here. Just wanted to share my story with you, saying that I have no idea when my case will be cleared.
I have logded my application on October 4th, 2017 and got CO contact regarding further required information on 20th November, 2017. I replied and provided information immediately and haven't heard back since, except for once and it was when I emailed the general email address about my application status when my application went beyond the upper time threshold. They just emailed me weeks later that the application is still under further assessment. 
Well it's more than 11 months now that I'm waiting and have no idea about where the case is stuck! 
Best of luck for all who are waiting and who already got the golden email.


----------



## kerberos

saifsd said:


> Both are non pro rata occupations i guess, so no issues in choosing either. Make sure more than 60% of keywords match between your job and the jd listed with the ANZSCO code. Also remember that you will have to provide a reference letter from each of your employers so you need to see on what jd they will sign easily. Good luck.


Both are pro rata occupations


----------



## mishraahok

I got my medicals and PCC cleared.I got the invitation on Sept 11th and I am changing to a new role in my organization on Oct 1st so basically Sept 30th is the last day of the current role which I am claiming point.

I was planning to apply for the visa on Oct 1st so that I can include my latest role as well.
But I have few concerns, I cannot claim anything after Sept 11th, if I put a closing date of Sept 30th and select as claiming points, it will be literally wrong. 

So what is the ideal way to apply the visa. Experts please share some light on this. Do I have to apply visa now or wait for my new role and then apply on Oct 1st.

Also, I will be loosing 10 days if I apply on Oct 1st, is it worth loosing 10 days ?


----------



## abhishekshroff

mishraahok said:


> I got my medicals and PCC cleared.I got the invitation on Sept 11th and I am changing to a new role in my organization on Oct 1st so basically Sept 30th is the last day of the current role which I am claiming point.
> 
> I was planning to apply for the visa on Oct 1st so that I can include my latest role as well.
> But I have few concerns, I cannot claim anything after Sept 11th, if I put a closing date of Sept 30th and select as claiming points, it will be literally wrong.
> 
> So what is the ideal way to apply the visa. Experts please share some light on this. Do I have to apply visa now or wait for my new role and then apply on Oct 1st.
> 
> Also, I will be loosing 10 days if I apply on Oct 1st, is it worth loosing 10 days ?




There’s absolutely zero advantage of you waiting for any role change. You should just go right ahead and lodge your visa application. You can mention that your role is set to change on sep 30th and attach the role change confirmation letter from York organisation. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## mishraahok

abhishekshroff said:


> There’s absolutely zero advantage of you waiting for any role change. You should just go right ahead and lodge your visa application. You can mention that your role is set to change on sep 30th and attach the role change confirmation letter from York organisation.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
> QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
> QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
> Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


Thanks for the reply.
I cannot put a future date in immiaccount application. Can I put a future date in the Employment part in form 80 and form 1221.


----------



## abhishekshroff

mishraahok said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I cannot put a future date in immiaccount application. Can I put a future date in the Employment part in form 80 and form 1221.




Yes!! That’s what I meant. Mention the role change in the form 80 and upload the confirmation mail in the other documents 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## csdhan

mishraahok said:


> I got my medicals and PCC cleared.I got the invitation on Sept 11th and I am changing to a new role in my organization on Oct 1st so basically Sept 30th is the last day of the current role which I am claiming point.
> 
> I was planning to apply for the visa on Oct 1st so that I can include my latest role as well.
> But I have few concerns, I cannot claim anything after Sept 11th, if I put a closing date of Sept 30th and select as claiming points, it will be literally wrong.
> 
> So what is the ideal way to apply the visa. Experts please share some light on this. Do I have to apply visa now or wait for my new role and then apply on Oct 1st.
> 
> Also, I will be loosing 10 days if I apply on Oct 1st, is it worth loosing 10 days ?


Lodge now with present details and use Change in circumstances link later to inform about role change and upload the concerned document.


----------



## mishraahok

csdhan said:


> Lodge now with present details and use Change in circumstances link later to inform about role change and upload the concerned document.


Thank you.


----------



## mishraahok

abhishekshroff said:


> Yes!! That’s what I meant. Mention the role change in the form 80 and upload the confirmation mail in the other documents
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
> QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
> QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
> Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


Thank you.


----------



## derik2020

*Experts, how long does it take to assign a case officer for a 189 file for 261312.

Thanks for updates...*


----------



## Ismiya

According to past few months trend, it may be 4 to 7 months but officially now 9 to 11 months but anything may change anytime 🤪


derik2020 said:


> *Experts, how long does it take to assign a case officer for a 189 file for 261312.
> 
> Thanks for updates...*


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

derik2020 said:


> *Experts, how long does it take to assign a case officer for a 189 file for 261312.
> 
> Thanks for updates...*


Hi,
It took 5months for me to get a CO contact..

Code : 261312
Lodged : 10th Feb
CO contact: 10th July
Waiting for grant....


----------



## derik2020

Ismiya said:


> According to past few months trend, it may be 4 to 7 months but officially now 9 to 11 months but anything may change anytime 🤪


wow, that's a long wait actually. But what to do rather than waiting...



vijaya_ghanta said:


> Hi,
> It took 5months for me to get a CO contact..
> 
> Code : 261312
> Lodged : 10th Feb
> CO contact: 10th July
> Waiting for grant....




Thanks for the information mate... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## paichandru

How long does it take for any type of communication once the case officer has been assigned?


----------



## aupr04

*Immi Commencement Mail Cases!!*

Do we have avg. timelines of grant post Immi Commencement Mails!!

Members in the group who have received and waiting/granted please share.

I am waiting since 1 month post the mail!! :violin:


----------



## kite0715

Hi expert members,

Need your help to understand the chances of getting a visa rejection in my case. I guess I didn't do my homework well before lodging my visa a few days ago.

We suspect our 3-year old kid has mild autism as his speech was delayed a bit, but we have never done any official diagnosis as of today. He attends an early intervention program and also attends a regular nursery school 5-days a week. There was significant improvement in his speech over the last 9 months, but I think he lacks a bit on social skills aspect (at least 6-months behind his age).

I've lodged my 189 application (spouse, kid and myself) after 11th Sep invite round, and earlier today attended for medicals. Doctor has asked us the usual questions around term of pregnancy and if there were any development delays etc.. We have confirmed that there was a speech delay, but since there was no formal autism diagnosis we didn't really indicate our suspicion about this. The doctor indicated that the DoHA may ask for additional evidence (letter from his school) since there was some speech delay.

I am not sure if further tests will be requested by CO or the doctor himself, as there was no indication from the doctor on when this could happen. Could you please suggest how I should go about this?
Do I need to request for these additional tests myself or simply wait for the CO to comeback for this information?

Any help/inputs on this would be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Saif

kite0715 said:


> Hi expert members,
> 
> Need your help to understand the chances of getting a visa rejection in my case. I guess I didn't do my homework well before lodging my visa a few days ago.
> 
> We suspect our 3-year old kid has mild autism as his speech was delayed a bit, but we have never done any official diagnosis as of today. He attends an early intervention program and also attends a regular nursery school 5-days a week. There was significant improvement in his speech over the last 9 months, but I think he lacks a bit on social skills aspect (at least 6-months behind his age).
> 
> I've lodged my 189 application (spouse, kid and myself) after 11th Sep invite round, and earlier today attended for medicals. Doctor has asked us the usual questions around term of pregnancy and if there were any development delays etc.. We have confirmed that there was a speech delay, but since there was no formal autism diagnosis we didn't really indicate our suspicion about this. The doctor indicated that the DoHA may ask for additional evidence (letter from his school) since there was some speech delay.
> 
> I am not sure if further tests will be requested by CO or the doctor himself, as there was no indication from the doctor on when this could happen. Could you please suggest how I should go about this?
> Do I need to request for these additional tests myself or simply wait for the CO to comeback for this information?
> 
> Any help/inputs on this would be highly appreciated. Thank you.


Just wait for the CO contact just in case it happens, I dont think it should be a problem as the kid is very young and speech delays are normal, hopefully he'll get that as he grows. I feel a CO contact will only happen if the panel clinic reports something beyond the current situation which I hope they wont. Just sit tight and hope for the best. Good luck.

In which city you took your medicals?


----------



## kite0715

saifsd said:


> Just wait for the CO contact just in case it happens, I dont think it should be a problem as the kid is very young and speech delays are normal, hopefully he'll get that as he grows. I feel a CO contact will only happen if the panel clinic reports something beyond the current situation which I hope they wont. Just sit tight and hope for the best. Good luck.
> 
> In which city you took your medicals?


Thank you. Medicals were done in Singapore.


----------



## avinash_1432

Thanks bro. I am 17th July CO contact. Waiting to hear too.


----------



## Gps23

Hello
Need some guidance.
I am currently working on lodging my application for 189 visa. Got the invite on 11 Aug. And we were blessed with a baby end of August.
Now how can i handle the addition of our baby to the application. I may not be able to get his passport in time as the invitation expires by 10Oct. 
- So should I add our baby as non-migrating family member for now. Then later once his passport is ready then how can I update his details in my application.
- is there any other option I should be considering.
Thank you


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

*Need advice!!!!*

Hi Senior fellas,

I am in very peculiar situation. 

I submitted EOI with my experiecne as:-
Company A:- Feb, 2011 to Oct 2013 (have all docs)
Company B:- Nov 2013 to Oct 2015 (have all docs)
Company C:- Nov 2015 to Oct 2017 (have all docs)
Comapny D:- Nov 2017 to till now (have only reference letter and bank statements as per the info mentioned below) 

[Company D as- ABC India Pvt. Ltd. (example)]


I got EOI invitation last month.
However, now, I got reference letter from My HQ office, which is in other country, on company's letter head and my CEO signed it.
There is no staff in India anymore and I work from home in India.

Now the office in India is in process of striking off and is not valid anymore.
Also, my contract has been changed to consultant from regular employee. However, I still do 9to5 job with same R&R. This info is present in reference letter as well but instead of regular employee, they mentioned myself as consultant.
Shall I proceed ahead with the reference document that I recieved from HQ office? or what options do I have??



Experience - 10 points
Aug 2018 - PTE - 20 points
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points

Overall - 75


----------



## hemanth87

As per Immi Tracker, Nearly about 70% of the applicants have got either CO contact or DG.We can also see few June applicants getting DG .Did this mean CO moved to June month?

Also anyone have idea,how many Case Officers are operating currently?


----------



## Robi.bd

*Application Status Finalized, did not receive any email*

Hi All,

My application status is finalized but I did not receive any email. So what could be the reason. How can I verify if visa Granted or Rejected?


----------



## kite0715

kite0715 said:


> Hi expert members,
> 
> Need your help to understand the chances of getting a visa rejection in my case. I guess I didn't do my homework well before lodging my visa a few days ago.
> 
> We suspect our 3-year old kid has mild autism as his speech was delayed a bit, but we have never done any official diagnosis as of today. He attends an early intervention program and also attends a regular nursery school 5-days a week. There was significant improvement in his speech over the last 9 months, but I think he lacks a bit on social skills aspect (at least 6-months behind his age).
> 
> I've lodged my 189 application (spouse, kid and myself) after 11th Sep invite round, and earlier today attended for medicals. Doctor has asked us the usual questions around term of pregnancy and if there were any development delays etc.. We have confirmed that there was a speech delay, but since there was no formal autism diagnosis we didn't really indicate our suspicion about this. The doctor indicated that the DoHA may ask for additional evidence (letter from his school) since there was some speech delay.
> 
> I am not sure if further tests will be requested by CO or the doctor himself, as there was no indication from the doctor on when this could happen. Could you please suggest how I should go about this?
> Do I need to request for these additional tests myself or simply wait for the CO to comeback for this information?
> 
> Any help/inputs on this would be highly appreciated. Thank you.


Guys, a follow-up question with regards to the health examinations questionnaire.
I have answered 'No' to the question below in the eMedical form, since there was no formal diagnosis of autism as I've indicated earlier.



> An ongoing physical or intellectual disability affecting your current or future ability to function
> independently or be able to work full-time (including autism or *developmental delay*)


Is speech delay considered a developmental delay? I've read other posts on this topic, where there were suggestions to engage a MARA agent for further advice. Do you know of any similar cases where the applicants have received a positive outcome or a rejection?


----------



## GUNBUN

Robi.bd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application status is finalized but I did not receive any email. So what could be the reason. How can I verify if visa Granted or Rejected?


Check in immiaccount, any pdf is attached there?

Recently a guy in 190 faced same thing. Subsequently he had a CO contact even after finalised status.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Robi.bd

GUNBUN said:


> Check in immiaccount, any pdf is attached there?
> 
> Recently a guy in 190 faced same thing. Subsequently he had a CO contact even after finalised status.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


There is no PDF attached in immi account.


----------



## its.kc

*Should Middle Name be included in Given Name field?*

Hi everyone! I just lodged my 189 application. Just want to verify if what I did was correct. My name format in Passport is Last Name, Given Name, and Middle Name. In some of my documents my Middle Name is included and not in some. So what I did was, since the form is just asking for "Given Name", I did not include my Middle Name and included it in the "Other Names" section. Was it the correct way to do it? Thanks.:cheer2:


----------



## GUNBUN

Robi.bd said:


> There is no PDF attached in immi account.


Please call DHA customer care on Monday.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_John

seems like no grant today


----------



## srzahidi

Hello everyone, 
I have been waiting for grant for too long.. its been a year now...
Do I contact on email which was mentioned on IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE letter????

How will it impact my application? Will it further delay for process??

Visa applied for 189
Visa Fees paid, All docs submitted, medical done on 19 Sep 2017.
IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE email received 14 Nov 2017. No update afterwards....:rant::rant::rant:


----------



## vivek101

Gps23 said:


> Hello
> Need some guidance.
> I am currently working on lodging my application for 189 visa. Got the invite on 11 Aug. And we were blessed with a baby end of August.
> Now how can i handle the addition of our baby to the application. I may not be able to get his passport in time as the invitation expires by 10Oct.
> - So should I add our baby as non-migrating family member for now. Then later once his passport is ready then how can I update his details in my application.
> - is there any other option I should be considering.
> Thank you


Apply for a tatkal passport. You'll get in 1-2 days.


----------



## GUNBUN

srzahidi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been waiting for grant for too long.. its been a year now...
> Do I contact on email which was mentioned on IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE letter????
> 
> How will it impact my application? Will it further delay for process??
> 
> Visa applied for 189
> Visa Fees paid, All docs submitted, medical done on 19 Sep 2017.
> IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE email received 14 Nov 2017. No update afterwards....:rant::rant::rant:


Did you called them recently?

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## srzahidi

GUNBUN said:


> Did you called them recently?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



No..
I am currently in Pakistan. Should I call them or send an email???


----------



## aswin4PR

srzahidi said:


> No..
> I am currently in Pakistan. Should I call them or send an email???



I believe you should call them


----------



## Robi.bd

GUNBUN said:


> Please call DHA customer care on Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Do you know any number of them? What is DHA btw .


----------



## vivek101

Robi.bd said:


> Do you know any number of them? What is DHA btw .


I don't mean any disrespect, but please make an effort to do some research at your end as well. All it takes is a few seconds of Google search.

Anyways, here's the contact number: +61 2 61960196
Global Service Centre (GSC), Monday to Friday 9 am to 5 pm.

Also, DHA = Department of Home Affairs. You should know who is going to issue your visa.


----------



## GUNBUN

srzahidi said:


> No..
> I am currently in Pakistan. Should I call them or send an email???


Dear All,

Everyone who has crossed 11 months waiting, please call DHA customer care immediately.

I have called them yesterday on +61131881 from India at around 10:30 AM IST. The call was connected to operator in 2-3 minutes.

The operator asked my lodgement date and gave standard reply that it is within 9-11 months period so wait, it is case by case basis, blah blah...

They must however give a different response to those > 11 months. Please call guys and give your feedback here.


----------



## vivek101

GUNBUN said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Everyone who has crossed 11 months waiting, please call DHA customer care immediately.
> 
> I have called them yesterday on +61131881 from India at around 10:30 AM IST. The call was connected to operator in 2-3 minutes.
> 
> The operator asked my lodgement date and gave standard reply that it is within 9-11 months period so wait, it is case by case basis, blah blah...
> 
> They must however give a different response to those > 11 months. Please call guys and give your feedback here.


Good that they opened up the 881 number for calls outside of Oz land. Earlier it was only for people who reside in Australia.


----------



## kbjan26

*How do you know when CO contact happens ?*

Hi Guys,

I am waiting for CO contact since I have added my newly born to the application using Form 1022. How will I know if CO contacts me ? Is there an standard email id from which I should expect the email to come from ?

I am yet to do my wife's and child's medicals. Lodgement date is 02- July

Regards,
Bala


----------



## LadyZebo

srzahidi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been waiting for grant for too long.. its been a year now...
> Do I contact on email which was mentioned on IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE letter????
> 
> How will it impact my application? Will it further delay for process??
> 
> Visa applied for 189
> Visa Fees paid, All docs submitted, medical done on 19 Sep 2017.
> IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE email received 14 Nov 2017. No update afterwards....:rant::rant::rant:


We have very similar timelines. You can call them or send an email, it is not going to delay any further. It might help I lodged September 22, 2017 and received immi assessment commenced mail November 6, 2017. I have called and was told its been processed.


----------



## csdhan

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for CO contact since I have added my newly born to the application using Form 1022. How will I know if CO contacts me ? Is there an standard email id from which I should expect the email to come from ?
> 
> I am yet to do my wife's and child's medicals. Lodgement date is 02- July
> 
> Regards,
> Bala


Presently they have reached June first week applicants, you should hear from a CO in month or two....


----------



## santhoshm

Hello All,

I have submitted my ACS on 15th Aug and awaiting response. Currently working in VIC and also preparing for PTE. 
We are expecting our baby next year(spouse in india and plan for birth in india only). 
My question is :
1. I am planning submit EOI immediately after ACS result and PTE test. I will be submitting EOI only for me and spouse. Is this the right way?
2. assuming I get called for 189 submission, how difficult it is to later on add a kid into the application. 
3. is there any other approach?

Thanks in advance for your help here,
Sam


----------



## kbjan26

csdhan said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for CO contact since I have added my newly born to the application using Form 1022. How will I know if CO contacts me ? Is there an standard email id from which I should expect the email to come from ?
> 
> I am yet to do my wife's and child's medicals. Lodgement date is 02- July
> 
> Regards,
> Bala
> 
> 
> 
> Presently they have reached June first week applicants, you should hear from a CO in month or two....
Click to expand...

Hi my question was not w.r.t timelines but to understand from which ID I will get an email?


----------



## sravs448

kbjan26 said:


> Hi my question was not w.r.t timelines but to understand from which ID I will get an email?


You may get email from [email protected]

I got from this after our newborn has been added recently.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sravs448

santhoshm said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS on 15th Aug and awaiting response. Currently working in VIC and also preparing for PTE.
> We are expecting our baby next year(spouse in india and plan for birth in india only).
> My question is :
> 1. I am planning submit EOI immediately after ACS result and PTE test. I will be submitting EOI only for me and spouse. Is this the right way?
> 2. assuming I get called for 189 submission, how difficult it is to later on add a kid into the application.
> 3. is there any other approach?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help here,
> Sam


It is difficult to add kid later.
You can go ahead as per your current plan, and submit 189 for you and your partner with all the documents except medicals. You will get CO contact for medicals to which you can respond the expected baby details and get medicals done for all 3 , once your baby arrives.
By this way, you can have baby's birth in India as planned, get baby added to your application without any cost and avoid the hassle to add baby later.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

sravs448 said:


> You may get email from [email protected]
> 
> I got from this after our newborn has been added recently.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Perfect thanks mate.

Another question since our case is similar. I have not done my wife's medials yet.

I am planning to do medicals for both once the CO tags my child to the application.

That's all good right ?


----------



## santhoshm

sravs448 said:


> It is difficult to add kid later.
> You can go ahead as per your current plan, and submit 189 for you and your partner with all the documents except medicals. You will get CO contact for medicals to which you can respond the expected baby details and get medicals done for all 3 , once your baby arrives.
> By this way, you can have baby's birth in India as planned, get baby added to your application without any cost and avoid the hassle to add baby later.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for your response here. I will go with the approach you have recommended. 
Also I have the below questions since i am here on 482 visa. 

1. I have done medicals in May this year for me and Spouse. How long will it be valid?
2. Similarly I have done PCC from India for both of us in May. How long will this be valid?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## ajyegnesh

Ismiya said:


> According to past few months trend, it may be 4 to 7 months but officially now 9 to 11 months but anything may change anytime 🤪




One question.. if assigning case officer itself takes minimum of 3-4 months, how come some people getting their grant in 4 months itself.. are they doing verification without any third party involvement or case officer might have looked in to the application before any official communication to applicant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

Gps23 said:


> Hello
> Need some guidance.
> I am currently working on lodging my application for 189 visa. Got the invite on 11 Aug. And we were blessed with a baby end of August.
> Now how can i handle the addition of our baby to the application. I may not be able to get his passport in time as the invitation expires by 10Oct.
> - So should I add our baby as non-migrating family member for now. Then later once his passport is ready then how can I update his details in my application.
> - is there any other option I should be considering.
> Thank you


You pay the money lodge visa with all documents. Meanwhile get your child passport,birth certificate. Upload these documents along with Form 1022 to notify CO about child additon to your application. The child will be your direct dependent.

There is no fees to add your child since the child was born during the process


----------



## GUNBUN

LadyZebo said:


> We have very similar timelines. You can call them or send an email, it is not going to delay any further. It might help I lodged September 22, 2017 and received immi assessment commenced mail November 6, 2017. I have called and was told its been processed.


Hi Ladyzebo, when you called DHA, did they asked your application no. or file no. and then confirmed the status or Is that they gave just the standard reply.

Have you seen any case where someone has received CO contact after Immi commencement mail.


----------



## Saif

santhoshm said:


> Thanks a lot for your response here. I will go with the approach you have recommended.
> Also I have the below questions since i am here on 482 visa.
> 
> 1. I have done medicals in May this year for me and Spouse. How long will it be valid?
> 2. Similarly I have done PCC from India for both of us in May. How long will this be valid?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam


Both are valid for 12 months.


----------



## sravs448

kbjan26 said:


> Perfect thanks mate.
> 
> Another question since our case is similar. I have not done my wife's medials yet.
> 
> I am planning to do medicals for both once the CO tags my child to the application.
> 
> That's all good right ?


Yes, that works perfectly.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robi.bd

vivek101 said:


> I don't mean any disrespect, but please make an effort to do some research at your end as well. All it takes is a few seconds of Google search.
> 
> Anyways, here's the contact number: +61 2 61960196
> Global Service Centre (GSC), Monday to Friday 9 am to 5 pm.
> 
> Also, DHA = Department of Home Affairs. You should know who is going to issue your visa.


Thank you for your kind reply


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

Can someone please help??



ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi Senior fellas,
> 
> I am in very peculiar situation.
> 
> I submitted EOI with my experiecne as:
> Company A:- Feb, 2011 to Oct 2013 (have all docs)
> Company B:- Nov 2013 to Oct 2015 (have all docs)
> Company C:- Nov 2015 to Oct 2017 (have all docs)
> Comapny D:- Nov 2017 to till now (have only reference letter and bank statements as per the info mentioned below)
> 
> [Company D as- ABC India Pvt. Ltd. (example)]
> 
> 
> I got EOI invitation last month.
> However, now, I got reference letter from My HQ office, which is in other country, on company's letter head and my CEO signed it.
> There is no staff in India anymore and I work from home in India.
> 
> Now the office in India is in process of striking off and is not valid anymore.
> Also, my contract has been changed to consultant from regular employee. However, I still do 9to5 job with same R&R. This info is present in reference letter as well but instead of regular employee, they mentioned myself as consultant.
> Shall I proceed ahead with the reference document that I recieved from HQ office? or what options do I have??
> 
> 
> 
> Experience - 10 points
> Aug 2018 - PTE - 20 points
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> 
> Overall - 75


----------



## Gps23

kbjan26 said:


> Gps23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> Need some guidance.
> I am currently working on lodging my application for 189 visa. Got the invite on 11 Aug. And we were blessed with a baby end of August.
> Now how can i handle the addition of our baby to the application. I may not be able to get his passport in time as the invitation expires by 10Oct.
> - So should I add our baby as non-migrating family member for now. Then later once his passport is ready then how can I update his details in my application.
> - is there any other option I should be considering.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> You pay the money lodge visa with all documents. Meanwhile get your child passport,birth certificate. Upload these documents along with Form 1022 to notify CO about child additon to your application. The child will be your direct dependent.
> 
> There is no fees to add your child since the child was born during the process
Click to expand...

Thank you for the response.
Need one clarification. I should be adding the child as family member while submitting the application right?


----------



## funky_nerd

*Visa 189 and Visa 485*

Dear experts,

I need some suggestions for an urgent situation. I have applied for my visa 189 in July, 2018 and waiting for the grant. I have done my post graduation in Australia and I have one more week left to apply for Temporary Graduate Visa (subclass 485) which has well defined work permit in Australia for four years. Currently, i am looking for job and i have student visa with no work limitation. However, it's difficult to make the employers understand about work right with a student visa. As, the PR may take very long time (which is not impossible), i was thinking to apply for that Temporary Graduate Visa (subclass 485) that takes roughly 1 month to get accepted. I have 1 week left to apply for visa 485 as this visa needs to be applied within 6 months of course completion. Now, my question is:

1) Will applying for Visa 485 put any impact on my visa 189 application processing?
2) If i get my visa 189 granted before i get my visa 485, what will happen?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## insider2195

*HC/Medicals before visa lodge*

Hi,
I received 190 NSW invite but expecting 189 invite in Oct:fingerscrossed:.

I was wondering if any of the scenarios will work with HC:

1)Can I do upfront medicals/HC *WITH* 189 *HAP ID* and if I don't get 189 invite, can I use the same for 190?
OR
2) Can I do upfront medicals/HC *WITHOUT ANY* *HAP ID* and if I dont get 189 invite, can I use the same for 190?

Please let me know. I ahve scheduled the appoitment hoping the doctors will know what tests to take and dont want to waste 600$ if I will be asked to take the tests again.

Please help.


----------



## ronniesg

insider2195 said:


> Hi,
> I received 190 NSW invite but expecting 189 invite in Oct:fingerscrossed:.
> 
> I was wondering if any of the scenarios will work with HC:
> 
> 1)Can I do upfront medicals/HC *WITH* 189 *HAP ID* and if I don't get 189 invite, can I use the same for 190?
> OR
> 2) Can I do upfront medicals/HC *WITHOUT ANY* *HAP ID* and if I dont get 189 invite, can I use the same for 190?
> 
> Please let me know. I ahve scheduled the appoitment hoping the doctors will know what tests to take and dont want to waste 600$ if I will be asked to take the tests again.
> 
> Please help.



I don't think you can do this, as 190 visa is not listed under eligible visas for My Health Declarations.

I had a similar situation, and I didn't opt for this option due to this confusion. It's probably easier to do the medicals after you make a decision whether to go with 189 or 190. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Arshhundal

funky_nerd said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I need some suggestions for an urgent situation. I have applied for my visa 189 in July, 2018 and waiting for the grant. I have done my post graduation in Australia and I have one more week left to apply for Temporary Graduate Visa (subclass 485) which has well defined work permit in Australia for four years. Currently, i am looking for job and i have student visa with no work limitation. However, it's difficult to make the employers understand about work right with a student visa. As, the PR may take very long time (which is not impossible), i was thinking to apply for that Temporary Graduate Visa (subclass 485) that takes roughly 1 month to get accepted. I have 1 week left to apply for visa 485 as this visa needs to be applied within 6 months of course completion. Now, my question is:
> 
> 1) Will applying for Visa 485 put any impact on my visa 189 application processing?
> 2) If i get my visa 189 granted before i get my visa 485, what will happen?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


I would suggest that you go for 485 first if you dont have an invite as you cant apply it after 6 months and it is not that expensive, plus u also get some extra time lodge you visa and complete your paperwork


----------



## GUNBUN

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi Senior fellas,
> 
> I am in very peculiar situation.
> 
> I submitted EOI with my experiecne as:-
> Company A:- Feb, 2011 to Oct 2013 (have all docs)
> Company B:- Nov 2013 to Oct 2015 (have all docs)
> Company C:- Nov 2015 to Oct 2017 (have all docs)
> Comapny D:- Nov 2017 to till now (have only reference letter and bank statements as per the info mentioned below)
> 
> [Company D as- ABC India Pvt. Ltd. (example)]
> 
> 
> I got EOI invitation last month.
> However, now, I got reference letter from My HQ office, which is in other country, on company's letter head and my CEO signed it.
> There is no staff in India anymore and I work from home in India.
> 
> Now the office in India is in process of striking off and is not valid anymore.
> Also, my contract has been changed to consultant from regular employee. However, I still do 9to5 job with same R&R. This info is present in reference letter as well but instead of regular employee, they mentioned myself as consultant.
> Shall I proceed ahead with the reference document that I recieved from HQ office? or what options do I have??
> 
> 
> 
> Experience - 10 points
> Aug 2018 - PTE - 20 points
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> 
> Overall - 75


Are you claiming points for Company D ? 

What does the reference letter given by company D says - Whether you are a full time employee with 9 hours job or Full time employee with Work from home arrangement or anything else ?

What they mentioned as your work location ?


----------



## GUNBUN

its.kc said:


> Hi everyone! I just lodged my 189 application. Just want to verify if what I did was correct. My name format in Passport is Last Name, Given Name, and Middle Name. In some of my documents my Middle Name is included and not in some. So what I did was, since the form is just asking for "Given Name", I did not include my Middle Name and included it in the "Other Names" section. Was it the correct way to do it? Thanks.:cheer2:


I think, the name on your application should match with your Passport i.e. travel document., that's what is checked first thing universally.

Have you submitted Affidavit for different names in various documents ?

Given name = First Name + Middle Name , if the option for Middle name is not there.


----------



## GUNBUN

ajyegnesh said:


> One question.. if assigning case officer itself takes minimum of 3-4 months, how come some people getting their grant in 4 months itself.. are they doing verification without any third party involvement or case officer might have looked in to the application before any official communication to applicant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DHA never wants to disclose how they work in background for the very good reason that they don't want to expose their laziness.

You can see grants as quick as 4 months and as long as 2 yrs. 

"Hard work pays off " is only applicable till you lodge visa. After that it's in God's hand.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100

Hi Guys,

I have an invite. I am planning to lodge the visa application this weekend as all the documents are almost ready. How long will it take to get the grant - best case scenario?

Thanks,
Vinay.


----------



## csdhan

Vin100 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have an invite. I am planning to lodge the visa application this weekend as all the documents are almost ready. How long will it take to get the grant - best case scenario?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vinay.


Roughly 4 months if you get a direct grant. 

But too many variables and I wouldn't keep my hopes up.


----------



## Vin100

csdhan said:


> Roughly 4 months if you get a direct grant.
> 
> But too many variables and I wouldn't keep my hopes up.


Thanks! Just wanted to know the approx time frame


----------



## Vin100

Guys, which free windows pdf utility is good for combining/merging pdf files? I dont want to use 3rd party website to combine personal documents.

Thanks,
Vinay.


----------



## funky_nerd

Arshhundal said:


> I would suggest that you go for 485 first if you dont have an invite as you cant apply it after 6 months and it is not that expensive, plus u also get some extra time lodge you visa and complete your paperwork


Thank you very much for your reply. I already lodged my visa 189 application in July, 2018. As I don't know how long it may take to get the visa granted, I was thinking to apply for visa 485 as I still have the opportunity to apply for it (this is the last week), it takes roughly one month to get accepted and it gives well defined working right.


----------



## Vab18

Can anyone help? Lodged 189 application on 18/9/18 and eldest child turns 16 in November. Provided all documents inc medical’s and PCC but looking at immi tracker unlikely to have grant by then. Will we need to get PCC for him when he’s 16 and send any additional info?


----------



## raudichy

Hi Friends,

I am about to lodge 189 VISA in a couple of days, have one doubt though.

I underwent gall bladder surgery in last week of July wherein my gall bladder was removed, had anyone come across such a case where PR VISA was rejected due to such medical reason.

Asking this since i am leading a decent life and india and do not want to lose valuable money.

Regards,
Rajnesh Audichya


----------



## yogeesh

Any diabetic here who Lodged or did medical???

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

Gps23 said:


> Thank you for the response.
> Need one clarification. I should be adding the child as family member while submitting the application right?


The child should be a migrating family member


----------



## Arshhundal

Mate just a query did you get a bridging visa for onshore application?


----------



## Arshhundal

funky_nerd said:


> Arshhundal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest that you go for 485 first if you don't have an invite as you cant apply it after 6 months and it is not that expensive, plus u also get some extra time lodge you visa and complete your paperwork
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply. I already lodged my visa 189 application in July, 2018. As I don't know how long it may take to get the visa granted, I was thinking to apply for visa 485 as I still have the opportunity to apply for it (this is the last week), it takes roughly one month to get accepted and it gives well defined working right.
Click to expand...

Didn't you get a bridging visa when applied for 189 from onshore student visa ?


----------



## ceinau15

raudichy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am about to lodge 189 VISA in a couple of days, have one doubt though.
> 
> I underwent gall bladder surgery in last week of July wherein my gall bladder was removed, had anyone come across such a case where PR VISA was rejected due to such medical reason.
> 
> Asking this since i am leading a decent life and india and do not want to lose valuable money.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Rajnesh Audichya




I also underwent gall bladder surgery last 2014. I think it is not an issue to them as I think they're more concerned about infectious diseases that might harm their citizens.


----------



## Gps23

kbjan26 said:


> Gps23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> Need one clarification. I should be adding the child as family member while submitting the application right?
> 
> 
> 
> The child should be a migrating family member
Click to expand...

But for adding as migrating family member, passport number is needed which is not available right now.


----------



## Captka

Mate
Getting a child passport is just one day job not even tatkal needed , U have to take photograph along with you. I took for my son when he was one month old.And got the passport the next day.
So you can try that way as well.


----------



## Vin100

Hi Guys,

Please need your help here. 

I am editing a final piece of finance document. I am including all Form 16 in one PDF file along with IT filed receipts. 

For Form 16, can I just include PART A (Tax deposits etc) of all Form 16? Or is PART B (Salary Structure with deductions etc) also required? 

Just wondering if including both will be messy for CO to go through and also file size will go beyond 5 MB after compression.

Thanks,
Vinay.


----------



## ankur14

*Queries - 189 Visa Applicantion Form*

Hi Experts,

I am adding 10th/12th Mark sheet (with DOB) as other identification document proof for Date Of Birth instead of Birth Certificate in visa application. There are only 4 categories in the other identification - Marriage Certificate, Drivers License, Birth Certificate & others. I want to know if the category for 10th/12th Mark sheet should be Birth Certificate or Others.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am adding 10th/12th Mark sheet (with DOB) as other identification document proof for Date Of Birth instead of Birth Certificate in visa application. There are only 4 categories in the other identification - Marriage Certificate, Drivers License, Birth Certificate & others. I want to know if the category for 10th/12th Mark sheet should be Birth Certificate or Others.[/QUOTE
> 
> Others.
> You should upload your birth certificate if there is a way to get. You don't want a CO contact just for that.


----------



## Vin100

Vin100 said:


> Guys, which free windows pdf utility is good for combining/merging pdf files? I dont want to use 3rd party website to combine personal documents.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vinay.


PDFill Tools Free did the job just fine and compressed files well.


----------



## Ismiya

Yes me too used the same. It worked well.


Vin100 said:


> Vin100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, which free windows pdf utility is good for combining/merging pdf files? I dont want to use 3rd party website to combine personal documents.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vinay.
> 
> 
> 
> PDFill Tools Free did the job just fine and compressed files well.
Click to expand...


----------



## amitkb

hello experts, I want your advice on date of birth documents.
I have uploaded all the documents and for DOB evidence, I have used 10th certificate for both primary and secondary applicants. I do have birth certificates also for both of us but there are some problems with the secondary applicant birth certificate. Like, father's middle name is missing and hospitals's address is mentioned in the permanent address. Due to these mistakes in secondary applicant certificate, I have not uploaded the certificate for primary also. Cz if CO sees birth certificate for primary, he/she may want the same for secondary also.
Please advise what should I do?


----------



## Ramramram222

amitkb said:


> hello experts, I want your advice on date of birth documents.
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents and for DOB evidence, I have used 10th certificate for both primary and secondary applicants. I do have birth certificates also for both of us but there are some problems with the secondary applicant birth certificate. Like, father's middle name is missing and hospitals's address is mentioned in the permanent address. Due to these mistakes in secondary applicant certificate, I have not uploaded the certificate for primary also. Cz if CO sees birth certificate for primary, he/she may want the same for secondary also.
> 
> Please advise what should I do?




Hi mate,

There are so many documents which can be considered enough proofs for DOB. For eg; your university's transcript, gov issued driving license, marriage certificate, etc. it's not compulsory to submit birth certificates. 
Submit those documents which are in English and seem genuinely valid when CO looks at it. If you are inside Australia and have Aussie license, I reckon you to submit this. However, if you are in overseas, provide university's documents as they cannot be fake.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodToGo

Mohammed786 said:


> But did someone recommend you to upload the visa's for the whole tenure or you uploaded based on your experience?


My agent asked for it, why he did is a mystery.


----------



## amitkb

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> There are so many documents which can be considered enough proofs for DOB. For eg; your university's transcript, gov issued driving license, marriage certificate, etc. it's not compulsory to submit birth certificates.
> Submit those documents which are in English and seem genuinely valid when CO looks at it. If you are inside Australia and have Aussie license, I reckon you to submit this. However, if you are in overseas, provide university's documents as they cannot be fake.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes. That’s why i have uploaded high school certificate. And dob is on college mark Sheets also. So I guess no need to attach birth certificate??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

amitkb said:


> Yes. That’s why i have uploaded high school certificate. And dob is on college mark Sheets also. So I guess no need to attach birth certificate??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> No needed extra docs for birth certificate.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajyegnesh

GUNBUN said:


> DHA never wants to disclose how they work in background for the very good reason that they don't want to expose their laziness.
> 
> You can see grants as quick as 4 months and as long as 2 yrs.
> 
> "Hard work pays off " is only applicable till you lodge visa. After that it's in God's hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




Thanks for you time mate. Hope things go well for all. I have been watching replies from you in this thread for sometime now.. wish you will get grant soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

My 2 cents on Age proof:
1. According to DoHA, you must upload Birth Certificate.So try your BEST to get/or translate the Birth Cert.
If possible get it from local embassy or registrar office, you will probably get in a day.(In Delhi, i got it in same day and digitally signed PDF next day by email).
2. Marksheet is not DOB proof, Its 10th Certificate that can be a DOB proof.
3. When uploading Age document, please don't upload these extra documents named as Birth Cert,They are are Other documents to support Passport DOB and not a Birth Certificate.This then becomes CO's decision to accept it in place of BC or not.
+If going according to point no. 3, do upload adhaar card as it has DOB.(i like to upload documents with national emblem)


----------



## tobby89

Hi guys,

I would like to ask whether 190 visa is treated the same as 189 in terms of invitation timeline? Cheers


----------



## GUNBUN

Vin100 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please need your help here.
> 
> I am editing a final piece of finance document. I am including all Form 16 in one PDF file along with IT filed receipts.
> 
> For Form 16, can I just include PART A (Tax deposits etc) of all Form 16? Or is PART B (Salary Structure with deductions etc) also required?
> 
> Just wondering if including both will be messy for CO to go through and also file size will go beyond 5 MB after compression.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vinay.


I included only part A.

PF stmt. is no. 1 choice of case officers, so try to submit them all.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankitlohia

Hi guys, I have few queries for ACS skills assessment in document requirements. Kindly help-

BTECH. - 2011 passout
Full Time Job A- Aug 2012 to Apr 2013
FULL Time Job B- May 2013 to Aug 2014
Full Time Job C- Nov 2014 to Mar 2018
Current Employee Job D- Mar 2018 to present

1. I guess my total. Work experience is 6 yrs in this AuG 2018. (non continuous) So if acs deduct 2 yrs then i would. Be getting 5 points or if i lodge ACS after an year i. Would. Be having 7yrs exp so after deduction i would. Be having 10 points. So should i go with acs process now or later on.. Pls help

2. Regarding docs..Appointment letters are. Not considered so all I HAVE:-
Job A- Relieving letter ( includes job responsibilities) but it is. Not. Mentioned like. Full. Time. Employee.. So is. It ok? 

JOB B- Relieving letter (No. Job responsibilities mentioned) 

JOB C- Relieving letter (No job responsibilities mentioned as they are. Mentioned in. Appointment letters only),payslip for last 3 months, ITR for last 2 yrs, form 16

JOB D- appointment letter, salary slips and ITR

I will merge the copies in single. Pdf job by job and attest them. Via notary. 
So. My question is does all these docs are enough or should i need more.. I have just all these.. 

I am. A newbiee pls help


----------



## Vin100

GUNBUN said:


> I included only part A.
> 
> PF stmt. is no. 1 choice of case officers, so try to submit them all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Thanks! Since there were no replies, I finally downloaded a few tools, compressed all the files and included PART B as well.

Apart from Form 16 and IT filed receipts. I am also including, Bank statements and Payslips for every six months and for the last 5 consecutive months. My reference letter is also on the company letter head signed by the company HR along with offer and incremental letters. Isnt that sufficient?


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

GUNBUN said:


> Are you claiming points for Company D ?
> 
> What does the reference letter given by company D says - Whether you are a full time employee with 9 hours job or Full time employee with Work from home arrangement or anything else ?
> 
> What they mentioned as your work location ?


Well, they mentioned me as 'Service provider providing services for 45 hours/week from Gurgaon, India location. Rest they mentioned my R&R that match with ANZCO 261313'.

They cant mention the term 'Employee' as they dont have office in India any more.
WDYT?? Is it worth mentioning 'Work from home' in Refernece letter along with my location??


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

Ankitlohia said:


> Hi guys, I have few queries for ACS skills assessment in document requirements. Kindly help-
> 
> BTECH. - 2011 passout
> Full Time Job A- Aug 2012 to Apr 2013
> FULL Time Job B- May 2013 to Aug 2014
> Full Time Job C- Nov 2014 to Mar 2018
> Current Employee Job D- Mar 2018 to present
> 
> 1. I guess my total. Work experience is 6 yrs in this AuG 2018. (non continuous) So if acs deduct 2 yrs then i would. Be getting 5 points or if i lodge ACS after an year i. Would. Be having 7yrs exp so after deduction i would. Be having 10 points. So should i go with acs process now or later on.. Pls help
> 
> 2. Regarding docs..Appointment letters are. Not considered so all I HAVE:-
> Job A- Relieving letter ( includes job responsibilities) but it is. Not. Mentioned like. Full. Time. Employee.. So is. It ok? .......................


1. Apply for ACS now. You can claim points for additional work experience when you submit EOI next year.

2. Regarding docs, you ll need the docs as per instructions mentioned in 7th chapter of this doc.


----------



## Ankitlohia

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Ankitlohia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I have few queries for ACS skills assessment in document requirements. Kindly help-
> 
> BTECH. - 2011 passout
> Full Time Job A- Aug 2012 to Apr 2013
> FULL Time Job B- May 2013 to Aug 2014
> Full Time Job C- Nov 2014 to Mar 2018
> Current Employee Job D- Mar 2018 to present
> 
> 1. I guess my total. Work experience is 6 yrs in this AuG 2018. (non continuous) So if acs deduct 2 yrs then i would. Be getting 5 points or if i lodge ACS after an year i. Would. Be having 7yrs exp so after deduction i would. Be having 10 points. So should i go with acs process now or later on.. Pls help
> 
> 2. Regarding docs..Appointment letters are. Not considered so all I HAVE:-
> Job A- Relieving letter ( includes job responsibilities) but it is. Not. Mentioned like. Full. Time. Employee.. So is. It ok? .......................
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Apply for ACS now. You can claim points for additional work experience when you submit EOI next year.
> 
> 2. Regarding docs, you ll need the docs as per instructions mentioned in 7th chapter of this doc.
Click to expand...



Thanks for. The information. I reviewed that doc based on. Their information i am. Confused about the docs they mentioned and what I have.. Kindly look at my points and. Pls. Help.. Are the docs are sufficient. If some docs are required after I submit ACS then what would. Be the procedure


----------



## amitkb

Shoryuken said:


> My 2 cents on Age proof:
> 1. According to DoHA, you must upload Birth Certificate.So try your BEST to get/or translate the Birth Cert.
> If possible get it from local embassy or registrar office, you will probably get in a day.(In Delhi, i got it in same day and digitally signed PDF next day by email).
> 2. Marksheet is not DOB proof, Its 10th Certificate that can be a DOB proof.
> 3. When uploading Age document, please don't upload these extra documents named as Birth Cert,They are are Other documents to support Passport DOB and not a Birth Certificate.This then becomes CO's decision to accept it in place of BC or not.
> +If going according to point no. 3, do upload adhaar card as it has DOB.(i like to upload documents with national emblem)




Thanks for the insights. 
Can you please explain the process for obtaining it in delhi the same day. I got mine in 3 months with incorrect details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

Ankitlohia said:


> Thanks for. The information. I reviewed that doc based on. Their information i am. Confused about the docs they mentioned and what I have.. Kindly look at my points and. Pls. Help.. Are the docs are sufficient. If some docs are required after I submit ACS then what would. Be the procedure


For ACS you will require Reference letters (mandatory) from your previous as well as current employer as per the strict specifications mentioned in 10th chapter of the doc that I shared earlier. You may add additional docs to support the proof of your employment such as Contract letter, Pay slips, Relieving letters.

You wont require any additional docs re Employemnt proof post ACS submission.


----------



## Shoryuken

amitkb said:


> Thanks for the insights.
> Can you please explain the process for obtaining it in delhi the same day. I got mine in 3 months with incorrect details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Process is simple:


You get the ID docs ready as per dept of revenue delhi webpage, most imp is an affidavit
Go to edistrict delhi webpage, apply for it online

Fill in the online form, submit documents get aknowledgement and go to SDM office of your area with hard copy of all documents, mine SDM was at old gargi college campus.
You couldnt go wrong with details as you fill in the online form yourself and same details are available on the Clerk’s PC.

Think you can go after 2-4 days to collect It
You can get a print out same day, but its not signed by SDM, you get that later day in mail or download from the webpage 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

Hope this week bring joy in the life of all old pending cases


----------



## farooq41

Hello GentlePeople, 

Do we need to submit Form47a in the visa application? The website of home affairs for 189 says for dependents above 18 years of age must be submitted. As i am applying wife as on of the dependent, should I need to fill this and upload? I knew only of 80 & 1221. Please suggest


----------



## derik2020

Binnie said:


> Hope this week bring joy in the life of all pending cases


*yes, Good luck everyone..*


----------



## iuperera

*Immiaccound Doc Upload*

Hi Experts,

When I click next after uploading all required documents, I get error message 

"Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application."

Would be thankful if someone can shed some light. Thanks!


*UPDATE: Tried after relogin and it worked.*


----------



## balaji08007

Hi everyone,
I had updated my eoi with 70 points on 04/09/2018. My skilled occupation is electrical engineer. Can you please let me know how long I should wait for invitation and also does anyone know the update of September round invitation result ?


----------



## shekar.ym

balaji08007 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I had updated my eoi with 70 points on 04/09/2018. My skilled occupation is electrical engineer. Can you please let me know how long I should wait for invitation and also does anyone know the update of September round invitation result ?



official results for Sept 11 round yet to be announced.

Unofficial results you can see here: Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th September 2018 - Iscah


----------



## Shoryuken

Sorry guys, this is an offbeat question that you can pass if you are not in Singapore.

*To all folks from Singapore,*
Can anyone of you *PM* me, how can i open NRI/NRE account in Singapore?
SBI dont offer this service anymore and I am not fan of their useless services anyway,so you can avoid that bank.
I am keen for DBS or other bank,but dont know which branch to go.
I could manage with my spouse acc so far,but we wish to open one joint one too.


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

derik2020 said:


> Binnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this week bring joy in the life of all pending cases
> 
> 
> 
> *yes, Good luck everyone..*
Click to expand...

One grant reported in immitracker with July CO contact
All the best everyone


----------



## Ausysdhome

*Grant Received*

Hi All,

Finally, the wait has come to an end. We received grant today, for me, my wife and my son. Thanks to all the forum members who have been a great support in resolving queries and in keeping the moral up. Special thanks to Newbienz and andreyx108b for their guidance during every step of the application process.

Best wishes to everyone who is waiting for their grants.

All the dates are in the signature below.

However, along with grant letters I also received an IMMI letter. I am attaching the snapshot of the same. Does it mean that the IED does not apply to us ?

Thanks !


----------



## vinodsh

Shoryuken said:


> My 2 cents on Age proof:
> 1. According to DoHA, you must upload Birth Certificate.So try your BEST to get/or translate the Birth Cert.
> If possible get it from local embassy or registrar office, you will probably get in a day.(In Delhi, i got it in same day and digitally signed PDF next day by email).
> 2. Marksheet is not DOB proof, Its 10th Certificate that can be a DOB proof.
> 3. When uploading Age document, please don't upload these extra documents named as Birth Cert,They are are Other documents to support Passport DOB and not a Birth Certificate.This then becomes CO's decision to accept it in place of BC or not.
> +If going according to point no. 3, do upload adhaar card as it has DOB.(i like to upload documents with national emblem)


I submitted Aadhar card, Pan card, Passport as birth certificate and CO contacted me to submit the birth certificate. Though i have not submitted 10th marksheet or certificate.


----------



## jebinson

Shoryuken said:


> Sorry guys, this is an offbeat question that you can pass if you are not in Singapore.
> 
> *To all folks from Singapore,*
> Can anyone of you *PM* me, how can i open NRI/NRE account in Singapore?
> SBI dont offer this service anymore and I am not fan of their useless services anyway,so you can avoid that bank.
> I am keen for DBS or other bank,but dont know which branch to go.
> I could manage with my spouse acc so far,but we wish to open one joint one too.


I did mine with HDFC. Just apply online, they'll collect the documents. Great service so far!


----------



## csdhan

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, the wait has come to an end. We received grant today, for me, my wife and my son. Thanks to all the forum members who have been a great support in resolving queries and in keeping the moral up. Special thanks to Newbienz and andreyx108b for their guidance during every step of the application process.
> 
> Thanks !


Hey, congrats!!

What was the initial proof you submitted for employment reference? any particular reason why new letter from company was requested?


----------



## jebinson

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, the wait has come to an end. We received grant today, for me, my wife and my son. Thanks to all the forum members who have been a great support in resolving queries and in keeping the moral up. Special thanks to Newbienz and andreyx108b for their guidance during every step of the application process.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone who is waiting for their grants.
> 
> All the dates are in the signature below.
> 
> However, along with grant letters I also received an IMMI letter. I am attaching the snapshot of the same. Does it mean that the IED does not apply to us ?
> 
> Thanks !


Congrats Ausysdhome! Looks like you got a waiver. 

I'm close to your dates, waiting eagerly!


----------



## hemanth87

Hello

I submitted my application on 24th August.

My query is " Do we need to intimate DOHA if wife is pregnant? Will it create any issue if she is 6 or 7 months carrying during first visit to Australia?


----------



## vijgin

Friends,
Anyone got call ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)? if so, what point? 
Your response will be much appreciated.


----------



## Ausysdhome

jebinson said:


> Congrats Ausysdhome! Looks like you got a waiver.
> 
> I'm close to your dates, waiting eagerly!



Thanks. May be I am over cautious but who can confirm that it is a waiver.


All the best for your grant.


----------



## kerberos

Ausysdhome said:


> Thanks. May be I am over cautious but who can confirm that it is a waiver.
> 
> 
> All the best for your grant.


Maybe you can check with a MARA agent or Tony @Welshtone. 

Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## abhishekshroff

Shoryuken said:


> Sorry guys, this is an offbeat question that you can pass if you are not in Singapore.
> 
> *To all folks from Singapore,*
> Can anyone of you *PM* me, how can i open NRI/NRE account in Singapore?
> SBI dont offer this service anymore and I am not fan of their useless services anyway,so you can avoid that bank.
> I am keen for DBS or other bank,but dont know which branch to go.
> I could manage with my spouse acc so far,but we wish to open one joint one too.




Sent you a PM


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Ausysdhome

csdhan said:


> Hey, congrats!!
> 
> What was the initial proof you submitted for employment reference? any particular reason why new letter from company was requested?



Thanks



Initially I submitted an SD for my current experience, which was written by one of my colleagues (Not supervisor). But CO contacted me and asked to provide experience letter from Company on a company letterhead. Looks like the SD should have been from a supervisor.


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

vijgin said:


> Friends,
> Anyone got call ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)? if so, what point?
> Your response will be much appreciated.


Hi Vijgin,

Below are my details..
ANZSCO code : 261312
Lodge Date: Feb 10, 2018
Co Contact: July 10, 2018; 
Responded: July 23, 2018
Contacted for LOCAL USA PCC

Waiting for grant...


----------



## Ausysdhome

kerberos said:


> Maybe you can check with a MARA agent or Tony @Welshtone.
> 
> Congratulations to you and your family!



Thanks. 

Let me check with Tony.


----------



## insider2195

Folks who did the 189 health check prior to lodging, was there a Health Examinations List you followed when you went to the clinic? What all did you take with you? I see Form 26 and a photograph.

Can you please list the Health Examinations List and things to take with you.


----------



## csdhan

insider2195 said:


> Folks who did the 189 health check prior to lodging, was there a Health Examinations List you followed when you went to the clinic? What all did you take with you? I see Form 26 and a photograph.
> 
> Can you please list the Health Examinations List and things to take with you.


Photos are required, I wasn't asked for a form 26. Following was suggested to me by clinic,

1. 3 Passport Photos.
2. Original Passport
3. a strip of any Daily medications you take.
4. Referral letter with HAP id.

Anyways, the clinic will tell you a list when you call for an appointment.


----------



## ronniesg

Shoryuken said:


> Sorry guys, this is an offbeat question that you can pass if you are not in Singapore.
> 
> *To all folks from Singapore,*
> Can anyone of you *PM* me, how can i open NRI/NRE account in Singapore?
> SBI dont offer this service anymore and I am not fan of their useless services anyway,so you can avoid that bank.
> I am keen for DBS or other bank,but dont know which branch to go.
> I could manage with my spouse acc so far,but we wish to open one joint one too.


Process is pretty easy with HDFC and Axisbank. Submit your details online, and they will reach out to you separately to collect the documents (or ask you to post them to the branch address in India).


----------



## kerberos

insider2195 said:


> Folks who did the 189 health check prior to lodging, was there a Health Examinations List you followed when you went to the clinic? What all did you take with you? I see Form 26 and a photograph.
> 
> Can you please list the Health Examinations List and things to take with you.


I suspect the exact list is dependent on the centre. I did mine after lodging and was asked for:

Form 26 (but not every page, I was asked to remove some, including the page I attached a photo)
Referral letter with HAP ID 
Passport
Any previous health reports (I brought some scans from when I had pneumonia this year but nobody was really interested in them)

For my centre they took their own photos. 

I did HIV blood test, urine test and chest X-Ray.


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Well, they mentioned me as 'Service provider providing services for 45 hours/week from Gurgaon, India location. Rest they mentioned my R&R that match with ANZCO 261313'.
> 
> They cant mention the term 'Employee' as they dont have office in India any more.
> WDYT?? Is it worth mentioning 'Work from home' in Refernece letter along with my location??


@Gunbun - Any idea? What shall I do?


----------



## farooq41

farooq41 said:


> Hello GentlePeople,
> 
> Do we need to submit Form47a in the visa application? The website of home affairs for 189 says for dependents above 18 years of age must be submitted. As i am applying wife as on of the dependent, should I need to fill this and upload? I knew only of 80 & 1221. Please suggest


Hi guys,

Can anybody who has got recent grants can help me with the form 47a query? Is this required for 189 visa for spouse?


----------



## Ausysdhome

farooq41 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anybody who has got recent grants can help me with the form 47a query? Is this required for 189 visa for spouse?



I am primary applicant. I only submitted Form 80 and Form 1221 for my wife. What is Form 47a for?


----------



## farooq41

Ausysdhome said:


> farooq41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anybody who has got recent grants can help me with the form 47a query? Is this required for 189 visa for spouse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am primary applicant. I only submitted Form 80 and Form 1221 for my wife. What is Form 47a for?
Click to expand...

Check the below link for dependents older than 18
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...led/documents-for-dependents-18-or-older.aspx


----------



## derik2020

insider2195 said:


> Folks who did the 189 health check prior to lodging, was there a Health Examinations List you followed when you went to the clinic? What all did you take with you? I see Form 26 and a photograph.
> 
> Can you please list the Health Examinations List and things to take with you.


*I think it depends on the medical center. For me, the only 2 things I carried to the center is my original passport and the health document which was generated by the immi system(with HAP ID). Everything else taken care of the medical center.

All the medical checks required by the visa are on the health document that you generate via the immi system. For 189, it's 3 checks (chest X-ray, blood - HIV, and physical examination). It'll take 3-4 hours for the whole process.

After the medical check, within 5-6 hours, they had uploaded my results to immi system(I could see it in my health declaration section as submitted and no further action required). It was very fast and very well organized.

That's my local medical center experience. This will vary according to your medical center. Better if you call them and confirm what do you need to bring on the day.

Good luck.

P.S - Don't forget to take your medical history with you if you have*


----------



## GUNBUN

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Well, they mentioned me as 'Service provider providing services for 45 hours/week from Gurgaon, India location. Rest they mentioned my R&R that match with ANZCO 261313'.
> 
> They cant mention the term 'Employee' as they dont have office in India any more.
> WDYT?? Is it worth mentioning 'Work from home' in Refernece letter along with my location??


Yes.....Service provider,45 hrs/week,Gurgaon...this is fine. Do not mention mention WFH.

I guess your reference letter is on comp. letterhead with foreign address and you are based out in Gurgaon, but your Gurgaon office is shut or is going to be. 

I was just thinking, which address will you mention in Form-80 "Full Address of Company" for this employment. God forbid, if they want to do Emp. verification so where should they call, your HQ based in other country?


----------



## kerberos

farooq41 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anybody who has got recent grants can help me with the form 47a query? Is this required for 189 visa for spouse?


We only submitted Form 80, one for main applicant and another for spouse.


----------



## kerberos

derik2020 said:


> *I think it depends on the medical center. For me, the only 2 things I carried to the center is my original passport and the health document which was generated by the immi system(with HAP ID). Everything else taken care of the medical center.
> 
> All the medical checks required by the visa is on the health document that you generate in the immi system. For 189, it's 3 checks (chest X-ray, blood, and physical examination). It'll take 3-4 hours for the whole process.
> 
> After the medical check, within 5-6 hours, they had uploaded my results to immi system. It is very fast and very well organized.
> 
> That's my local medical center experience. This will vary according to your medical center. Better if you call them and confirm what do you need to bring on the day.
> 
> Good luck.*


Luckily it only took 1.5 hours for mine  but blood test result only came back this morning because I did it on a Saturday.


----------



## farooq41

kerberos said:


> derik2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think it depends on the medical center. For me, the only 2 things I carried to the center is my original passport and the health document which was generated by the immi system(with HAP ID). Everything else taken care of the medical center.
> 
> All the medical checks required by the visa is on the health document that you generate in the immi system. For 189, it's 3 checks (chest X-ray, blood, and physical examination). It'll take 3-4 hours for the whole process.
> 
> After the medical check, within 5-6 hours, they had uploaded my results to immi system. It is very fast and very well organized.
> 
> That's my local medical center experience. This will vary according to your medical center. Better if you call them and confirm what do you need to bring on the day.
> 
> Good luck.*
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily it only took 1.5 hours for mine 😛 but blood test result only came back this morning because I did it on a Saturday.
Click to expand...

Do you get to know the medical results?


----------



## derik2020

kerberos said:


> Luckily it only took 1.5 hours for mine  but blood test result only came back this morning because I did it on a Saturday.


yes, those centers are very well organized and the staff is really helpful.


----------



## derik2020

farooq41 said:


> Do you get to know the medical results?


*no, you don't get the reports, but if there is any problem the doctors in the medical center will tell you.*


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

GUNBUN said:


> Yes.....Service provider,45 hrs/week,Gurgaon...this is fine. Do not mention mention WFH.
> 
> I guess your reference letter is on comp. letterhead with foreign address and you are based out in Gurgaon, but your Gurgaon office is shut or is going to be.
> 
> I was just thinking, which address will you mention in Form-80 "Full Address of Company" for this employment. God forbid, if they want to do Emp. verification so where should they call, your HQ based in other country?


First off, many thanks!! 

Yes, reference letter is on Comp. letterhead with foreign address. In Form-80, I ll mention my HQ address (foreign). I cant mention India office address anymore as there will be no one to answer. Wdyt, will that be OK?


----------



## GUNBUN

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> First off, many thanks!!
> 
> Yes, reference letter is on Comp. letterhead with foreign address. In Form-80, I ll mention my HQ address (foreign). I cant mention India office address anymore as there will be no one to answer. Wdyt, will that be OK?


Yes this is fine. If possible also provide e-mail address and phone no. of HR/supervisor who issued you this letter.

Some case officer did silly mistakes in past. For one applicant here, they searched Indian company phone from Google which was non-operational, so they issued Natural Justice letter to that Guy.

Since your company is no more in India, try to provide email/Phone no. both on reference letter or If you can get scan of Visiting card from foreign office, that would be more than sufficient.


----------



## madefortheworld

*Please advice - TSS or PR*

Hi Mates, I got a job offer 85K per annum + super (Code: 261111) in Melbourne and the employer willing to sponsor TSS visa. I don’t have to spend a penny. I currently work for a software company in Chennai, India (4.6 years experience) and have got 1.5 years experience from previous employment.*I was not aware of Aussie visa process until this job offer knocked my door (a month ago). After google study, I found out that I’m close to eligible for PR -189 . My stream in Bachelors of Engineering was Mechanical but I’ve always worked in IT / ITES after graduation. Would my experience and degree points be considered if I decide to apply for PR personally? Would you recommend me to accept the TSS job offer and then apply for PR after 3 years? or Apply for PR personally? I’m 28 years old now. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## kerberos

farooq41 said:


> Do you get to know the medical results?





derik2020 said:


> *no, you don't get the reports, but if there is any problem the doctors in the medical center will tell you.*


Mine emailed the results to me, a bunch of things like

HIV I/II/O (Ag-Ab) - Non Reactive

Other medical jargon. Not sure if they sent anything else to DIBP.

I am surprised because they didn't send anything to me when I did my medical test for student visa 500 through them


----------



## derik2020

kerberos said:


> Mine emailed the results to me, a bunch of things like
> 
> HIV I/II/O (Ag-Ab) - Non Reactive
> 
> Other medical jargon. Not sure if they sent anything else to DIBP.
> 
> I am surprised because they didn't send anything to me when I did my medical test for student visa 500 through them


They didn't send it to me. poor me


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

GUNBUN said:


> Yes this is fine. If possible also provide e-mail address and phone no. of HR/supervisor who issued you this letter.
> 
> Some case officer did silly mistakes in past. For one applicant here, they searched Indian company phone from Google which was non-operational, so they issued Natural Justice letter to that Guy.
> 
> Since your company is no more in India, try to provide email/Phone no. both on reference letter or If you can get scan of Visiting card from foreign office, that would be more than sufficient.


The reference letter is signed by my CEO alongwith her Mob.no and email address. Same CEO was director of India pvt. ltd. earlier. I hope this would be enough. What say?

Along with this reference letter, I ll be providing Bank statements showing monthly income. However, I dont have any formal contract with them. Will that be a problem??


----------



## GUNBUN

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> The reference letter is signed by my CEO alongwith her Mob.no and email address. Same CEO was director of India pvt. ltd. earlier. I hope this would be enough. What say?
> 
> Along with this reference letter, I ll be providing Bank statements showing monthly income. However, I dont have any formal contract with them. Will that be a problem??


Good to go...rest is your luck

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Finally...the grant came through for me just a few minutes back...


----------



## Shoryuken

vinodsh said:


> I submitted Aadhar card, Pan card, Passport as birth certificate and CO contacted me to submit the birth certificate. Though i have not submitted 10th marksheet or certificate.


The DoHA website recommends a Birth Cert or Passport.
So really BC is the most appropriate document. having said that since you have already uploaded PasspPort and additional DOB proofs , its not a deal breaker if that's your question.
But it depends upon CO right, not all COs will have same thought process, some will just look at a checklist and make a Y/N decision and ask for Birth Cert.
Some may analyse a document and understand that DOB proof is what you are conveying through several documents.

thats why its critical to prepare documents with right naming and target reader,An applicant main target should be to make COs life as easy as possible.
I don't agree that there is no time to get these basic documents in time/life,as they are basic documents that are expected,its not a decision taken after invite and before lodge.
Or may be 90s teens have seen enough bureaucracy and sarkari dilly delaying that we are always cynical and prepared.


----------



## Ptashant

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Finally...the grant came through for me just a few minutes back...


Congrats.. When did you lodge visa? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!



ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Finally...the grant came through for me just a few minutes back...


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

GUNBUN said:


> Good to go...rest is your luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Luck is all we need :fingerscrossed:
Thanks :amen:


----------



## GoodToGo

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Finally...the grant came through for me just a few minutes back...


Congrats!


----------



## shekar.ym

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, the wait has come to an end. We received grant today, for me, my wife and my son. Thanks to all the forum members who have been a great support in resolving queries and in keeping the moral up. Special thanks to Newbienz and andreyx108b for their guidance during every step of the application process.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone who is waiting for their grants.
> 
> All the dates are in the signature below.
> 
> However, along with grant letters I also received an IMMI letter. I am attaching the snapshot of the same. Does it mean that the IED does not apply to us ?
> 
> Thanks !




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

shekar.ym said:


> Congrats and good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks shekar.ym. All the best for your grant...


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Ptashant said:


> Congrats.. When did you lodge visa?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


 Timelines are mentioned in my signature


----------



## shekar.ym

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Finally...the grant came through for me just a few minutes back...




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

Guys, for IELTS is the score card need to be sent to DHA or uploading the TRF is enough?


----------



## Ausysdhome

farooq41 said:


> Check the below link for dependents older than 18
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...led/documents-for-dependents-18-or-older.aspx



Check this URL:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


Spouse docs are "Documents for your partner" 


Form 80 and Form 1221 are mandatory. CO asks for these.



The one that you have mentioned is valid if your dependents such as any children are above 18 years of age.


----------



## raudichy

Thanks so much for the response.


----------



## bssanthosh47

hello , 

Was wondering if there is a whatsapp group for guys who have lodged 189 Visa ? 

Want to stay tensed on my fingertips all the time lol  

Just curious to know 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## kerberos

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Timelines are mentioned in my signature


Wow that was fast. Congrats!


----------



## Khushbu107

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Timelines are mentioned in my signature


Can't see your timeline in your signature. Can you mention here?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos

Ausysdhome said:


> Check this URL:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> 
> Spouse docs are "Documents for your partner"
> 
> 
> Form 80 and Form 1221 are mandatory. CO asks for these.
> 
> 
> 
> The one that you have mentioned is valid if your dependents such as any children are above 18 years of age.


I only submitted Form 80.


----------



## kerberos

csdhan said:


> Guys, for IELTS is the score card need to be sent to DHA or uploading the TRF is enough?


I submitted the TRF. At least, agent didn't ask for anything else.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Khushbu107 said:


> Can't see your timeline in your signature. Can you mention here?
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


ANZSCO: 224711(Management Consultant)
Total Points:15(Exp)+25(Age)+15(Edu)+20(PTE 90-90-90-90)
SA 489 Invite:20/09/2017 
489 Visa Lodge: 14/10/2017
489 Visa Grant:21/04/2018
189 EOI:75 Points (24/01/2018)
189 invite:189-6/6/2018
189 visa lodge: 7/6/2018
189 Grant: 24/09/2018


----------



## Ausysdhome

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> ANZSCO: 224711(Management Consultant)
> Total Points:15(Exp)+25(Age)+15(Edu)+20(PTE 90-90-90-90)
> SA 489 Invite:20/09/2017
> 489 Visa Lodge: 14/10/2017
> 489 Visa Grant:21/04/2018
> 189 EOI:75 Points (24/01/2018)
> 189 invite:189-6/6/2018
> 189 visa lodge: 7/6/2018
> 189 Grant: 24/09/2018



Congrats ! What is your IED ?


----------



## Cairns123

17th july CO contact.

Waiting for the golden mail.


----------



## bssanthosh47

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Khushbu107 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see your timeline in your signature. Can you mention here?
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 224711(Management Consultant)
> Total Points:15(Exp)+25(Age)+15(Edu)+20(PTE 90-90-90-90)
> SA 489 Invite:20/09/2017
> 489 Visa Lodge: 14/10/2017
> 489 Visa Grant:21/04/2018
> 189 EOI:75 Points (24/01/2018)
> 189 invite:189-6/6/2018
> 189 visa lodge: 7/6/2018
> 189 Grant: 24/09/2018
Click to expand...

Congratulations buddy


----------



## RockyRaj

Shoryuken said:


> The DoHA website recommends a Birth Cert or Passport.
> So really BC is the most appropriate document. having said that since you have already uploaded PasspPort and additional DOB proofs , its not a deal breaker if that's your question.
> But it depends upon CO right, not all COs will have same thought process, some will just look at a checklist and make a Y/N decision and ask for Birth Cert.
> Some may analyse a document and understand that DOB proof is what you are conveying through several documents.
> 
> thats why its critical to prepare documents with right naming and target reader,An applicant main target should be to make COs life as easy as possible.
> I don't agree that there is no time to get these basic documents in time/life,as they are basic documents that are expected,its not a decision taken after invite and before lodge.
> Or may be 90s teens have seen enough bureaucracy and sarkari dilly delaying that we are always cynical and prepared.




Any suggestions to get birth certificate? I am a 1978 mumbai born; however, we all moved to our hometown down south.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Ausysdhome said:


> Congrats ! What is your IED ?


 I am already onsite. Therefore no IED for me.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

bssanthosh47 said:


> Congratulations buddy


 Thank you.


----------



## ankur14

*Uploading Documents in Visa Application*

Hi Experts,

The look of document upload page before paying fee and submitting application is different from what I have seen in the past.

I have the following documents for both Main & Dependent applicant and uploading based on appropriate Document type for each evidence. Attached are 2 screen shot of Main & Dependent applicants document upload area.

Kindly advise if I am missing any document or not uploading document in correct category?

*MAIN APPLICANT DOCUMENT UPLOADING AREA:*


*Birth or Age, Evidence of*
1. 10th Marksheet with DOB - Document type "Others"
2. Aadhaar Card - Document type "National ID Card"
3. Passport - Document type "Passport" With Visa stamped pages
4. PAN Card - Document type "Others"

*Change of Name, Evidence of*
1. Deed Poll (Affidavit) - What should be the Document type? I am assuming either "Court Document" or "Change of Name Certificate"? 
Do I need to provide any other document as main applicant have different names in college, school & employment documents?

*Character, Evidence of	*
1. Indian PCC
2. Form 80

*Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
1. PTE Scorecard - Document type "Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)"

*Photograph - Passport	*
1. 45mm x 35mm passport size photo with Name in background (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/evidence/Pages/et-h0050.aspx)

*Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	*
1. UG & PG Combined Marksheets/Transcripts - Document type "Academic Transcripts"
2. UG & PG Degree - Document type "Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)"

*Skills Assessment, Evidence of	*
1. ACS Skill Assessment - Document type "Skill Assessment"

*Travel Document	*
1. Passport - Document type "Passport" With Visa stamped pages
Do I need to upload any other document for the business travel that main applicant did in past?

*Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
1. All employment appointment letters - Document type "Employment Contract"
2. All employment combined payslips - Document type "Payslip"
3. All employment PF statement - Document type "Superannuation Document"
4. All employment reference letter/statutory declaration - Document type "Work Reference"
5. All employment ITRV & Form26A (Tax Statement) - Document type "Tax Document"
6. All employment appraisal letters - Document type "Other"
7. Bank statement last covering all salaries - What should be the document type "Bank Statement - Business" or "Other"?

*Partner skills, Evidence of	*
1. Spouse Passport - Document type "Passport"
2. Spouse ACS Skill assessment - Document type "Skills Assessments"
3. Spouse PTE Scorecard - Document type "Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)"
4. Spouse 10th Marksheet for Date of Birth proof - Document type "Other". Is it right or not?

*Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*
1. Duly filled Form 80


*DEPENDENT APPLICANT DOCUMENT UPLOADING AREA:*


*Birth or Age, Evidence of*
1. 10th Marksheet with DOB - Document type "Others"
2. Aadhaar Card - Document type "National ID Card"
3. Passport - Document type "Passport" With Visa stamped pages
4. PAN Card - Document type "Others"

*Character, Evidence of	*
1. Indian PCC
2. Form 80

*Member of Family Unit, Evidence of	*
1. Marriage Certificate - Document type "Marriage certificate"
2. Spouse Passport - Document type "Passport"
Any other document needs to be added?

*Photograph - Passport	*
1. 45mm x 35mm passport size photo with Name in background ( https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/evidence/Pages/et-h0050.aspx)

*Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of	*
1. Marriage Certificate - Document type "Marriage certificate"
2. Rental Agreement - Document type "Lease Agreement/Rent Statement"
3. Marriage Pics - Document type "Other"
Any other document needs to be added?

*Skills Assessment, Evidence of	*
1. ACS Skill Assessment - Document type "Skill Assessment"

*Travel Document	*
1. Passport - Document type "Passport" With Visa stamped pages
Do I need to upload any other document for the business travel that dependent did in past?

*Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*
1. Duly filled Form 80


----------



## ceinau15

pagauspr said:


> vinodsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagauspr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too got CO contact, requested for certified copy of partner skill assessment...I have reuploaded the same coloured copy of ACS report on 28th aug , waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should provide them with certified copy as they have specifically asked for it. I hope you have taken some expert advice before uploading the same document again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , ACS report cannot be certified as it’s an electronic copy not a physical copy, so we have to upload the colour copy. Even my ACS copy is just a clolor copy not certified one. I believe CO might have over looked my partners skill assessment as it uploaded under other documents sections of partner. Now uploaded under my documents check , as in the CO contact clearly mention the check list is for primary applicant. Others can comment if my understanding is correct?
Click to expand...



Hi. Was trying to send you pm but it's disabled in your account. Mind if I ask who's your CO? We got the same CO contact for partner's skills assessment


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Ladyzebo, when you called DHA, did they asked your application no. or file no. and then confirmed the status or Is that they gave just the standard reply.
> 
> Have you seen any case where someone has received CO contact after Immi commencement mail.



Hi @LadyZebo - If you are around, pls. confirm this ? 

Other guys with waiting period > 11 months - Did any one called customer support to enquire ? Do let us know. I read somewhere on AUS high commission New-Delhi page that "Please note that the Department will only respond to enquiries after the published processing time has elapsed"

Lodged/Immi commencement cases from Jan,Feb,Mar...all seems to be silent from a long time.


----------



## pagauspr

ceinau15 said:


> Hi. Was trying to send you pm but it's disabled in your account. Mind if I ask who's your CO? We got the same CO contact for partner's skills assessment



Hi, Not sure how to enable the PM (This is going to be my 5th post, not sure if it enable after this). Also, one thing i noticed is there was no separate document section for Partner skill assessment when i lodged the application on 11th May 2018 (Even today), so i have uploaded my husband's ACS under other documents section with proper description and document name as " partner ACS Skill assessment result". My friend who lodged application on 15th Sep 2018 having this section under partner documents checklist. Looks this is new update to the system noticing many CO contacts for panther skill assessment whose claiming points for partner. 

But still the CO should have looked all the documents uploaded properly.I can understand the pain getting CO contact for documents which you have already uploaded and wait again in the queue(now completed official 28 days wait) for grant. Still no other option.


----------



## csdhan

pagauspr said:


> Hi, Not sure how to enable the PM (This is going to be my 5th post, not sure if it enable after this). Also, one thing i noticed is there was no separate document section for Partner skill assessment when i lodged the application on 11th May 2018 (Even today), so i have uploaded my husband's ACS under other documents section with proper description and document name as " partner ACS Skill assessment result". My friend who lodged application on 15th Sep 2018 having this section under partner documents checklist. Looks this is new update to the system noticing many CO contacts for panther skill assessment whose claiming points for partner.
> 
> But still the CO should have looked all the documents uploaded properly.I can understand the pain getting CO contact for documents which you have already uploaded and wait again in the queue(now completed official 28 days wait) for grant. Still no other option.


This is such pain, for me too there is no section to upload functional English proofs for my partner as I selected IELTS while filling up the 17 page form. For others who are not selecting any English test for functional proof, it is appearing. Now, I'm sure CO will definitely ask her english proof after going through all sections although I uploaded them in others.

They haven't considered all permutations and combinations while designing the site and have not corrected the same in any recent updates. In short, we are at their mercy...


----------



## pagauspr

csdhan said:


> This is such pain, for me too there is no section to upload functional English proofs for my partner as I selected IELTS while filling up the 17 page form. For others who are not selecting any English test for functional proof, it is appearing. Now, I'm sure CO will definitely ask her english proof after going through all sections although I uploaded them in others.
> 
> They haven't considered all permutations and combinations while designing the site and have not corrected the same in any recent updates. In short, we are at their mercy...




Yes, even after CO contact there was no separate section to upload the Partners ACS document, this time i have uploaded under the my Skill assessment section (CO mentioned the contact is for primary applicant with evidence of eligible for claiming partners point and sub section as certified partner skill assessment which obtained before you invited to lodge this application ), not sure how they receive and trace the newly updated documents.


----------



## IreKer

GUNBUN said:


> Hi @LadyZebo - If you are around, pls. confirm this ?
> 
> Other guys with waiting period > 11 months - Did any one called customer support to enquire ? Do let us know. I read somewhere on AUS high commission New-Delhi page that "Please note that the Department will only respond to enquiries after the published processing time has elapsed"
> 
> Lodged/Immi commencement cases from Jan,Feb,Mar...all seems to be silent from a long time.



I can chime in here. I called the first time I had elapsed the estimated processing time. That time they did ask for my information, looked at my file, said everything appeared to be correct. They still gave the generic response however - no way to predict when the grant will come or contact the CO.

After this the processing time was extended and I was within the estimated time.

Then the times changed again recently back to 11 months. I called this morning. Generic responses saying that there's nothing they can do and we have to wait. They weren't interested in pulling up my file. I don't know how to play this now, I'm considering calling again tomorrow and seeing if I can get it escalated, speak to a supervisor, anything. Although I'm also wary about hassling them and there being negative consequences. I don't believe that they have absolutely no way of getting in contact with the CO's but I can only take them at their word, and if they just keep saying there's nothing they can do then I'm stuck.

I also sent an email to the GSM email a while back which got ANOTHER generic response. Again, saying that their department had no direct contact with CO's which must be false, as that's the same email that you contact once you have uploaded documents, so there must be a way of them informing you CO of this.

We're becoming extremely disillusioned and starting to look into moving back to NZ while awaiting the outcome. I used to be excited to check my account and emails to see if the grant was there. Now I wake up every day pretty much knowing that the grant hasn't come.


----------



## Creation2683

Hi Team,

Just to confirm one thing about Medical status. I have logged my Visa 189 on 7 septmber 2018 and Medical was done on 10/09/2018.

I checked my medical status two days back and it is showing me "*Health clearance provided - no action required"* for me and my wife so does this mean that no further test are required or they can ask addtional test when case officer assigned and this status is from hospital only.
just to add that we have declared in my medical for TB which were healed 10 years back.

please help to understand the status.

ICT Business Analysts (261111)

Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 15
English: 20 (PTE)
SC189: 75

EOI Lodged: 27/03/2018 (75 points)


ITA: 11/8/2018
Visa Lodged: 07/09/2018
Medicals: 10/09/2018 
PCC (INDIA):23/06/2018
Status: Waiting for grant


----------



## csdhan

pagauspr said:


> Yes, even after CO contact there was no separate section to upload the Partners ACS document, this time i have uploaded under the my Skill assessment section (CO mentioned the contact is for primary applicant with evidence of eligible for claiming partners point and sub section as certified partner skill assessment which obtained before you invited to lodge this application ), not sure how they receive and trace the newly updated documents.


Better to upload them in others section too and indicate the location to those guys.


----------



## GUNBUN

IreKer said:


> I can chime in here. I called the first time I had elapsed the estimated processing time. That time they did ask for my information, looked at my file, said everything appeared to be correct. They still gave the generic response however - no way to predict when the grant will come or contact the CO.
> 
> After this the processing time was extended and I was within the estimated time.
> 
> Then the times changed again recently back to 11 months. I called this morning. Generic responses saying that there's nothing they can do and we have to wait. They weren't interested in pulling up my file. I don't know how to play this now, I'm considering calling again tomorrow and seeing if I can get it escalated, speak to a supervisor, anything. Although I'm also wary about hassling them and there being negative consequences. I don't believe that they have absolutely no way of getting in contact with the CO's but I can only take them at their word, and if they just keep saying there's nothing they can do then I'm stuck.
> 
> I also sent an email to the GSM email a while back which got ANOTHER generic response. Again, saying that their department had no direct contact with CO's which must be false, as that's the same email that you contact once you have uploaded documents, so there must be a way of them informing you CO of this.
> 
> We're becoming extremely disillusioned and starting to look into moving back to NZ while awaiting the outcome. I used to be excited to check my account and emails to see if the grant was there. Now I wake up every day pretty much knowing that the grant hasn't come.


Even I have not read anything encouraging about calling to customer support except the below review copied from user "mohan m" (immitracker) :

_Will calling them work?
Absolutely... but not all the time..it depends on the operator.. some operators give standard reply and refuse to go any further.. some take that extra effort to help.. I have them 6 times...twice I got very good response.. Once when I called them in Aug 2017 the operator sent an reminder email to the CO and I got a CO contact immediately there after...

Called them : 12/Feb/17 - The operator was very helpful.. I explained to him that due to oversight the case officer requested the same information again and it is causing delay.. the operator put the call on hold and called the CO.. later the operator clarified that the application will be reviewed today
Grant : 12/Feb/17

ANZSCO Code : 221111 – Accountant General
PCC : 01/Sep/15 
EOI : 02/Sep/15 - 65 Points
Medicals : 03/Sep/15
Invite : 17/Feb/16
Visa Lodged : 14/Apr/16
First CO contact : 06/May/16 (revised medicals for my son and form 80)
Info provided : 30/Jun/16
2nd CO contact : 16/Aug/16 (sign health declaration for my son)
Info provided : 17/Aug/16
Application put on hold : May 2017 - wife pregnant
3rd CO contact : 31/Aug/17 - New born birth certificate... new medicals and PCC for everyone
Info provided : 05/Nov/17
4th CO contact : 16/Jan/18 - New PCC (already provided)
_


----------



## Shoryuken

RockyRaj said:


> Any suggestions to get birth certificate? I am a 1978 mumbai born; however, we all moved to our hometown down south.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi Rocky! no idea about Mumbai.All i can say is you don't need a Birth certificate but you need to register your birth and you will get a birth registration cert. In Delhi its called delayed birth order.

if you have a certificate in Marathi, may be you can get it translated.
or you can look to Mumbai E services webpage or something.
Mumbai govt services are usually good.

Worst case just try with Secondary school certificate.

EDIT: Just noticed you are an expat in UAE, you can get a Birth Certificate from Indian High commission/Embassy.Look for VFS global or BLS type service provider.
The birth cert will just say ,based on our PP birth date is xyz,but its a legit Birth Cert. and combined with SSC cert ,its good to go.


----------



## randeep19492

GUNBUN said:


> Even I have not read anything encouraging about calling to customer support except the below review copied from user "mohan m" (immitracker) :
> 
> 
> 
> _Will calling them work?
> 
> Absolutely... but not all the time..it depends on the operator.. some operators give standard reply and refuse to go any further.. some take that extra effort to help.. I have them 6 times...twice I got very good response.. Once when I called them in Aug 2017 the operator sent an reminder email to the CO and I got a CO contact immediately there after...
> 
> 
> 
> Called them : 12/Feb/17 - The operator was very helpful.. I explained to him that due to oversight the case officer requested the same information again and it is causing delay.. the operator put the call on hold and called the CO.. later the operator clarified that the application will be reviewed today
> 
> Grant : 12/Feb/17
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 221111 – Accountant General
> 
> PCC : 01/Sep/15
> 
> EOI : 02/Sep/15 - 65 Points
> 
> Medicals : 03/Sep/15
> 
> Invite : 17/Feb/16
> 
> Visa Lodged : 14/Apr/16
> 
> First CO contact : 06/May/16 (revised medicals for my son and form 80)
> 
> Info provided : 30/Jun/16
> 
> 2nd CO contact : 16/Aug/16 (sign health declaration for my son)
> 
> Info provided : 17/Aug/16
> 
> Application put on hold : May 2017 - wife pregnant
> 
> 3rd CO contact : 31/Aug/17 - New born birth certificate... new medicals and PCC for everyone
> 
> Info provided : 05/Nov/17
> 
> 4th CO contact : 16/Jan/18 - New PCC (already provided)
> 
> _




Really useful GunBun, how did you pick that information up ? Really insightful. 
I’ll share my experience, 
I call them once every week just to hope that some operator slips some information about my case. One thing is 100% sure..... the call centre is different from the processing centre. Twice the operator told me that CO contact means that all other documents have been checked.....I was immensely happy. But other 4 times another operator said, the CO might still request something till you get the final grant so that again leaves me and everyone hanging. 

During my NSW nomination stage, I had requested NSW to speed up my approval for final invite as I was already employed in NSW and my visa was expiring. And they did. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## sammy163

balaji08007 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I had updated my eoi with 70 points on 04/09/2018. My skilled occupation is electrical engineer. Can you please let me know how long I should wait for invitation and also does anyone know the update of September round invitation result ?



If nonprorata r lucky, max 3 rounds.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

vinodsh said:


> I submitted Aadhar card, Pan card, Passport as birth certificate and CO contacted me to submit the birth certificate. Though i have not submitted 10th marksheet or certificate.




So could you manage to get birth certificate or what u submitted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

randeep19492 said:


> Really useful GunBun, how did you pick that information up ? Really insightful.
> I’ll share my experience,
> I call them once every week just to hope that some operator slips some information about my case. One thing is 100% sure..... the call centre is different from the processing centre. Twice the operator told me that CO contact means that all other documents have been checked.....I was immensely happy. But other 4 times another operator said, the CO might still request something till you get the final grant so that again leaves me and everyone hanging.
> 
> During my NSW nomination stage, I had requested NSW to speed up my approval for final invite as I was already employed in NSW and my visa was expiring. And they did.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Responded on 24/07
> Final grant awaited...


Right!! All those waiting from long time should call them once in a week. And make them feel that they are really slow.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ceinau15

pagauspr said:


> ceinau15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Was trying to send you pm but it's disabled in your account. Mind if I ask who's your CO? We got the same CO contact for partner's skills assessment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Not sure how to enable the PM (This is going to be my 5th post, not sure if it enable after this). Also, one thing i noticed is there was no separate document section for Partner skill assessment when i lodged the application on 11th May 2018 (Even today), so i have uploaded my husband's ACS under other documents section with proper description and document name as " partner ACS Skill assessment result". My friend who lodged application on 15th Sep 2018 having this section under partner documents checklist. Looks this is new update to the system noticing many CO contacts for panther skill assessment whose claiming points for partner.
> 
> But still the CO should have looked all the documents uploaded properly.I can understand the pain getting CO contact for documents which you have already uploaded and wait again in the queue(now completed official 28 days wait) for grant. Still no other option.
Click to expand...

Hi sent you PM. 🙂 Looks like the 5th post enabled it.


----------



## avinash_1432

I got my second CO contact adding my new born baby to our application. Just finished doing medicals. Waiting for clinic to update Department of Home Affairs about the medicals for baby girl. Wondering how many more days before final grant.


----------



## sammy163

Khushbu107 said:


> Can't see your timeline in your signature. Can you mention here?
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk




I am not sure is it for me or to all, I can’t view signatures or timelines which people quote thru Tapatalk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creation2683

Anybody with same experience or any idea about medical status.



Creation2683 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Just to confirm one thing about Medical status. I have logged my Visa 189 on 7 septmber 2018 and Medical was done on 10/09/2018.
> 
> I checked my medical status two days back and it is showing me "*Health clearance provided - no action required"* for me and my wife so does this mean that no further test are required or they can ask addtional test when case officer assigned and this status is from hospital only.
> just to add that we have declared in my medical for TB which were healed 10 years back.
> 
> please help to understand the status.
> 
> ICT Business Analysts (261111)
> 
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Experience: 15
> English: 20 (PTE)
> SC189: 75
> 
> EOI Lodged: 27/03/2018 (75 points)
> 
> 
> ITA: 11/8/2018
> Visa Lodged: 07/09/2018
> Medicals: 10/09/2018
> PCC (INDIA):23/06/2018
> Status: Waiting for grant


----------



## Shoryuken

Dillu85 said:


> I am not sure is it for me or to all, I can’t view signatures or timelines which people quote thru Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cant see too.
I guess No one have view with Signature on tapatalk,


----------



## avinash_1432

avinash_1432 said:


> I got my second CO contact adding my new born baby to our application. Just finished doing medicals. Waiting for clinic to update Department of Home Affairs about the medicals for baby girl. Wondering how many more days before final grant.


Lodged Jan 2018
CO Contact 1: July 2018 - Asking new born passport, birth certificate & my form 80
CO Contact 2: Sep 2018 - Added new born into application & asking new born medicals
Grant: Awaiting


----------



## yogeesh

Click on person name, then u can see the signature.


Shoryuken said:


> I cant see too.
> I guess No one have view with Signature on tapatalk,


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad_Max13

Hey Guys,

I lodged my 189 visa on Aug 28, 2018. I have also added my partner but we have been married less than a year. I asked my agent whether we should add a relationship statement with pictures. We had been dating for 11 years before. He discouraged us and asked us not to provide unnecessary documents as that may just make the CO suspicious as it would look as if we were trying too hard. I feel uploading this statement may just save us a CO contact in the first place.

What do you guys think? Is the agent right?


----------



## KVK

randeep19492 said:


> Really useful GunBun, how did you pick that information up ? Really insightful.
> I’ll share my experience,
> I call them once every week just to hope that some operator slips some information about my case. One thing is 100% sure..... the call centre is different from the processing centre. Twice the operator told me that CO contact means that all other documents have been checked.....I was immensely happy. But other 4 times another operator said, the CO might still request something till you get the final grant so that again leaves me and everyone hanging.
> 
> During my NSW nomination stage, I had requested NSW to speed up my approval for final invite as I was already employed in NSW and my visa was expiring. And they did.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
> Responded on 24/07
> Final grant awaited...


Ok so what time should I call, if I am calling from India.


----------



## Khushbu107

Mad_Max13 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on Aug 28, 2018. I have also added my partner but we have been married less than a year. I asked my agent whether we should add a relationship statement with pictures. We had been dating for 11 years before. He discouraged us and asked us not to provide unnecessary documents as that may just make the CO suspicious as it would look as if we were trying too hard. I feel uploading this statement may just save us a CO contact in the first place.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is the agent right?




You can add marriage day photograph if you like, however marriage certificate is a non-negotiable document.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Mad_Max13 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on Aug 28, 2018. I have also added my partner but we have been married less than a year. I asked my agent whether we should add a relationship statement with pictures. We had been dating for 11 years before. He discouraged us and asked us not to provide unnecessary documents as that may just make the CO suspicious as it would look as if we were trying too hard. I feel uploading this statement may just save us a CO contact in the first place.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is the agent right?


Document other than marriage certificate is required to prove continuity of relationship only when one either of you two stay in other country for a longer period. They want to rule out any possibility of divorce/separation that applicant might have concealed.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Creation2683 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Just to confirm one thing about Medical status. I have logged my Visa 189 on 7 septmber 2018 and Medical was done on 10/09/2018.
> 
> I checked my medical status two days back and it is showing me "*Health clearance provided - no action required"* for me and my wife so does this mean that no further test are required or they can ask addtional test when case officer assigned and this status is from hospital only.
> just to add that we have declared in my medical for TB which were healed 10 years back.
> 
> please help to understand the status.
> 
> ICT Business Analysts (261111)
> 
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Experience: 15
> English: 20 (PTE)
> SC189: 75
> 
> EOI Lodged: 27/03/2018 (75 points)
> 
> 
> ITA: 11/8/2018
> Visa Lodged: 07/09/2018
> Medicals: 10/09/2018
> PCC (INDIA):23/06/2018
> Status: Waiting for grant



you are good for now ....wait for CO if the thinks additional tests are needed.


----------



## missionaus18

Hi All,

I got my passport renewed ,so can you please let me know how to update DIBP as I already have the PR and in approx how many days will DIBP update the new passport details and will they send the PR granted email again with the new passport details?

Thanks!!


----------



## KVK

KVK said:


> Ok so what time should I call, if I am calling from India.


My apologies I have one more question, what is the helpline number for 189 visa if I am calling from India.


----------



## LadyZebo

GUNBUN said:


> Hi @LadyZebo - If you are around, pls. confirm this ?
> 
> Other guys with waiting period > 11 months - Did any one called customer support to enquire ? Do let us know. I read somewhere on AUS high commission New-Delhi page that "Please note that the Department will only respond to enquiries after the published processing time has elapsed"
> 
> Lodged/Immi commencement cases from Jan,Feb,Mar...all seems to be silent from a long time.


Hello @GUNBUN sorry i am just replying.

Ok so, my story is similar to that of the other poster who called several times and got different types of responses. Most importantly, the last time i called which was last week thursday, the agent i spoke with the first time on the global care number was not helpful and gave the standard response, then I called back when the office in Adelaide was opened and i spoke with a different agent that took my details and asked me up to 5 security questions before discussing my application.

He went ahead to say that the application was being assessed and several actions had already been carried out. He also stated that they do not require any additional documentation from me so i should just hold on a bit more that I will receive communication from the department.

Then your question about getting a CO contact after immi commencement, YES its very possible I know of a guy who received IAC mail in November 2017, then got 1st CO contact in March 2018, then 2nd CO contact in July 2018. He is now waiting too.

Every case is indeed different, as long as you are sure of providing all the required documents, just trust God and the grant will come sooner or later.

Cheers!


----------



## ankur14

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> The look of document upload page before paying fee and submitting application is different from what I have seen in the past.
> 
> I have the following documents for both Main & Dependent applicant and uploading based on appropriate Document type for each evidence. Attached are 2 screen shot of Main & Dependent applicants document upload area.
> 
> Kindly advise if I am missing any document or not uploading document in correct category?
> 
> *MAIN APPLICANT DOCUMENT UPLOADING AREA:*
> 
> 
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> 1. 10th Marksheet with DOB - Document type "Others"
> 2. Aadhaar Card - Document type "National ID Card"
> 3. Passport - Document type "Passport" With Visa stamped pages
> 4. PAN Card - Document type "Others"
> 
> *Change of Name, Evidence of*
> 1. Deed Poll (Affidavit) - What should be the Document type? I am assuming either "Court Document" or "Change of Name Certificate"?
> Do I need to provide any other document as main applicant have different names in college, school & employment documents?
> 
> *Character, Evidence of*
> 1. Indian PCC
> 2. Form 80
> 
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> 1. PTE Scorecard - Document type "Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)"
> 
> *Photograph - Passport*
> 1. 45mm x 35mm passport size photo with Name in background (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/evidence/Pages/et-h0050.aspx)
> 
> *Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of*
> 1. UG & PG Combined Marksheets/Transcripts - Document type "Academic Transcripts"
> 2. UG & PG Degree - Document type "Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)"
> 
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> 1. ACS Skill Assessment - Document type "Skill Assessment"
> 
> *Travel Document*
> 1. Passport - Document type "Passport" With Visa stamped pages
> Do I need to upload any other document for the business travel that main applicant did in past?
> 
> *Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
> 1. All employment appointment letters - Document type "Employment Contract"
> 2. All employment combined payslips - Document type "Payslip"
> 3. All employment PF statement - Document type "Superannuation Document"
> 4. All employment reference letter/statutory declaration - Document type "Work Reference"
> 5. All employment ITRV & Form26A (Tax Statement) - Document type "Tax Document"
> 6. All employment appraisal letters - Document type "Other"
> 7. Bank statement last covering all salaries - What should be the document type "Bank Statement - Business" or "Other"?
> 
> *Partner skills, Evidence of*
> 1. Spouse Passport - Document type "Passport"
> 2. Spouse ACS Skill assessment - Document type "Skills Assessments"
> 3. Spouse PTE Scorecard - Document type "Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)"
> 4. Spouse 10th Marksheet for Date of Birth proof - Document type "Other". Is it right or not?
> 
> *Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*
> 1. Duly filled Form 80
> 
> 
> *DEPENDENT APPLICANT DOCUMENT UPLOADING AREA:*
> 
> 
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> 1. 10th Marksheet with DOB - Document type "Others"
> 2. Aadhaar Card - Document type "National ID Card"
> 3. Passport - Document type "Passport" With Visa stamped pages
> 4. PAN Card - Document type "Others"
> 
> *Character, Evidence of*
> 1. Indian PCC
> 2. Form 80
> 
> *Member of Family Unit, Evidence of*
> 1. Marriage Certificate - Document type "Marriage certificate"
> 2. Spouse Passport - Document type "Passport"
> Any other document needs to be added?
> 
> *Photograph - Passport*
> 1. 45mm x 35mm passport size photo with Name in background ( https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/evidence/Pages/et-h0050.aspx)
> 
> *Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of*
> 1. Marriage Certificate - Document type "Marriage certificate"
> 2. Rental Agreement - Document type "Lease Agreement/Rent Statement"
> 3. Marriage Pics - Document type "Other"
> Any other document needs to be added?
> 
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> 1. ACS Skill Assessment - Document type "Skill Assessment"
> 
> *Travel Document*
> 1. Passport - Document type "Passport" With Visa stamped pages
> Do I need to upload any other document for the business travel that dependent did in past?
> 
> *Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*
> 1. Duly filled Form 80


@newbienz, @Gunbun and other experts. Could you please help. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## navimmi

Hello expats..
I'm extremely delighted to inform you all that today I have recieved grant for myself,spouse and kid..following is my timeline....

EOI 6.2.2018
ITA 7.2.2018
Points 75
Fee paid 18.2.2018
PCC 1.3.2018
Medical 8.3.2018
1st CO contact 12.7.2018 
(for my spouse's passport upload)
Grant 24.9.2018
IED 1.3.2019

I submitted all essential documents but not the optional ones. Let me tell you about the most discussed ones
1. For employment, joining letter, experience certificate, RnR on afdidavit, Provident Fund Statement(No salary slip or company letterhead RnR)
2. I didnt submit either Form 80 or 1022. Neither CO asked for these. So my advice will be to upload these docs only when asked by CO(as mentioned on the website)
3. Initial Entry date is last date of our PCC

Thanks to all members.
My other account was not accessible that's why created a new one to update you all. I hv updated my immi tracker as well


----------



## GUNBUN

KVK said:


> My apologies I have one more question, what is the helpline number for 189 visa if I am calling from India.


I called on +61131881, it is 12 INR per min from India. When I called last week around 10.30 AM IST, got connected to operator in 2-3 mins, though many have reported long waiting queue.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

navimmi said:


> Hello expats..
> I'm extremely delighted to inform you all that today I have recieved grant for myself,spouse and kid..following is my timeline....
> 
> EOI 6.2.2018
> ITA 7.2.2018
> Points 75
> Fee paid 18.2.2018
> PCC 1.3.2018
> Medical 8.3.2018
> 1st CO contact 12.7.2018
> (for my spouse's passport upload)
> Grant 24.9.2018
> IED 1.3.2019
> 
> I submitted all essential documents but not the optional ones. Let me tell you about the most discussed ones
> 1. For employment, joining letter, experience certificate, RnR on afdidavit, Provident Fund Statement(No salary slip or company letterhead RnR)
> 2. I didnt submit either Form 80 or 1022. Neither CO asked for these. So my advice will be to upload these docs only when asked by CO(as mentioned on the website)
> 3. Initial Entry date is last date of our PCC
> 
> Thanks to all members.
> My other account was not accessible that's why created a new one to update you all. I hv updated my immi tracker as well


congrats and good luck..

Thanks for sharing the docs list


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Guys, any one else has the yellow flag in his account requesting medicals -or wharever else- is required despite providing the info ? I know there is a notification when you lodge immiaccount about it, but is it common ?


----------



## Ismiya

We Too have same problem. Ours is also same only thing is u have to add one extra form 815 with ur application but I m not sure that this can be frontload because of we submit this form after we give initial entry we have to attend one medical test there in bupa I think.. So becuase of that we got Co contact in August and still waiting waiting... 😒😞 if u need more clarification u can pm me I can help u as far as I now 


Creation2683 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Just to confirm one thing about Medical status. I have logged my Visa 189 on 7 septmber 2018 and Medical was done on 10/09/2018.
> 
> I checked my medical status two days back and it is showing me "*Health clearance provided - no action required"* for me and my wife so does this mean that no further test are required or they can ask addtional test when case officer assigned and this status is from hospital only.
> just to add that we have declared in my medical for TB which were healed 10 years back.
> 
> please help to understand the status.
> 
> ICT Business Analysts (261111)
> 
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Experience: 15
> English: 20 (PTE)
> SC189: 75
> 
> EOI Lodged: 27/03/2018 (75 points)
> 
> 
> ITA: 11/8/2018
> Visa Lodged: 07/09/2018
> Medicals: 10/09/2018
> PCC (INDIA):23/06/2018
> Status: Waiting for grant


----------



## bssanthosh47

Any grants reported for today ?


----------



## derik2020

navimmi said:


> Hello expats..
> I'm extremely delighted to inform you all that today I have recieved grant for myself,spouse and kid..following is my timeline....
> 
> EOI 6.2.2018
> ITA 7.2.2018
> Points 75
> Fee paid 18.2.2018
> PCC 1.3.2018
> Medical 8.3.2018
> 1st CO contact 12.7.2018
> (for my spouse's passport upload)
> Grant 24.9.2018
> IED 1.3.2019
> 
> I submitted all essential documents but not the optional ones. Let me tell you about the most discussed ones
> 1. For employment, joining letter, experience certificate, RnR on afdidavit, Provident Fund Statement(No salary slip or company letterhead RnR)
> 2. I didnt submit either Form 80 or 1022. Neither CO asked for these. So my advice will be to upload these docs only when asked by CO(as mentioned on the website)
> 3. Initial Entry date is last date of our PCC
> 
> Thanks to all members.
> My other account was not accessible that's why created a new one to update you all. I hv updated my immi tracker as well


*Congratulations buddy! Wish you all the best for your future!..*


----------



## Rob_John

sounds like a quiet day


----------



## Optimistic_2018

navimmi said:


> Hello expats..
> I'm extremely delighted to inform you all that today I have recieved grant for myself,spouse and kid..following is my timeline....
> 
> EOI 6.2.2018
> ITA 7.2.2018
> Points 75
> Fee paid 18.2.2018
> PCC 1.3.2018
> Medical 8.3.2018
> 1st CO contact 12.7.2018
> (for my spouse's passport upload)
> Grant 24.9.2018
> IED 1.3.2019
> 
> I submitted all essential documents but not the optional ones. Let me tell you about the most discussed ones
> 1. For employment, joining letter, experience certificate, RnR on afdidavit, Provident Fund Statement(No salary slip or company letterhead RnR)
> 2. I didnt submit either Form 80 or 1022. Neither CO asked for these. So my advice will be to upload these docs only when asked by CO(as mentioned on the website)
> 3. Initial Entry date is last date of our PCC
> 
> Thanks to all members.
> My other account was not accessible that's why created a new one to update you all. I hv updated my immi tracker as well


Congratulations..!!!Thank you for sharing the document list.


----------



## RustedGold

*Congratulations!!*



navimmi said:


> Hello expats..
> I'm extremely delighted to inform you all that today I have recieved grant for myself,spouse and kid..following is my timeline....
> 
> EOI 6.2.2018
> ITA 7.2.2018
> Points 75
> Fee paid 18.2.2018
> PCC 1.3.2018
> Medical 8.3.2018
> 1st CO contact 12.7.2018
> (for my spouse's passport upload)
> Grant 24.9.2018
> IED 1.3.2019
> 
> I submitted all essential documents but not the optional ones. Let me tell you about the most discussed ones
> 1. For employment, joining letter, experience certificate, RnR on afdidavit, Provident Fund Statement(No salary slip or company letterhead RnR)
> 2. I didnt submit either Form 80 or 1022. Neither CO asked for these. So my advice will be to upload these docs only when asked by CO(as mentioned on the website)
> 3. Initial Entry date is last date of our PCC
> 
> Thanks to all members.
> My other account was not accessible that's why created a new one to update you all. I hv updated my immi tracker as well


Congratulations!! Very happy for you


----------



## RustedGold

*June Logdgement dates*

Anyone with June dates? All the waiting is exhausting:rant::rant:layball:


----------



## Rob_John

Totally agree


----------



## KVK

GUNBUN said:


> I called on +61131881, it is 12 INR per min from India. When I called last week around 10.30 AM IST, got connected to operator in 2-3 mins, though many have reported long waiting queue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Thanks GunBun


----------



## Binnie

What is cheaper way to call immigration from India


----------



## SVW3690

Khushbu107 said:


> You can add marriage day photograph if you like, however marriage certificate is a non-negotiable document..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got co contact for this one. If you are married for less than one year, it is really a good idea to submit extra proof. Photos, social media tags, letters from your friends / family about your relationship, marriage invitation (English), joint account statements, beneficiary details in insurance docs, PF can be used as extra proof. 

Marriage certificate alone is not enough at least in my personal experience

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

bssanthosh47 said:


> Any grants reported for today ?


As I said earlier, I have a feeling that now DHA is not working on 189/190 on all working days. There is load from everywhere like citizenship visa,partner visa,student visa,blah blah visa.

While we all assume that CO has to work on only new files, I just read below:

"7166 APPLICATIONS FOR REVIEW AGAINST STUDENT VISA CANCELLATION PENDING 11 MONTHS ENDING MAY 2018 WITH MAXIMUM IN NSW FOLLOWED BY VICTORIA".

Which means they work on new visa plus all those thousands of cancelled visas.

Only one thing we couldn't understand, if they have so much spare time to open/grant those files which are barely under 4 months old, why don't they close those files first which are opened 8-9 months back.


----------



## prateek_1103

totally true. waiting eagerly. june 21st


----------



## Rob_John

can i apply for a tourist visa 601 while waiting for a 189 grant?


----------



## AP1187

GUNBUN said:


> I called on +61131881, it is 12 INR per min from India. When I called last week around 10.30 AM IST, got connected to operator in 2-3 mins, though many have reported long waiting queue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Hi,

Did you get any useful response or just the standard ones?

AP


----------



## vijgin

Friends,
Anyone got invite recently(August and September month of 2018) for ANZSCO code 261312(Developer Programmer) ? if so, what points and when?


----------



## GUNBUN

AP1187 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get any useful response or just the standard ones?
> 
> AP


It was just a standard response. Next I will call them on 1st Oct when I am completing 270 days/ 9 months.

@Binnie - I found one rate cutter 36 for Vodafone Delhi/NCR that makes Aus calls Rs.7/min. you check as per your region.


----------



## digitradar

By the Grace of GOD ALMIGHTY 
Got the Grant today

Visa Type : SC 189
ANZSCO # 263311
Invited : 9th May 2018
Lodged : 9th June 2018
Direct Grant : 25th Sep 2018

Thanks to all forum members especially NB, Sultan, andrey. 
This forum has been verfy helpful
Best wishes for GunBun.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dineshprabu2020

Applied for Skills assessment with ACS Australia on Sep 2015 (when my Experience was below 6 Years) 
Result : 
My ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code with the below comments
“Your Bachelor of Technology in Electrical and Electronics Engineering from ***** completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing”

Your qualification had minor ICT content and was not closely related to the nominated code 6 years is required to meet the requirements. 

I am completing 9 years in April 2019, if i apply again for skills assessment in April 2019, am I eligible to add points under Skilled employment in the last 10 years – in Australia for my application for my experience of 2 years, 11 months, 1 day in Sydney.


----------



## davidlovespressies

digitradar said:


> By the Grace of GOD ALMIGHTY
> Got the Grant today
> 
> Visa Type : SC 189
> ANZSCO # 263311
> Invited : 9th May 2018
> Lodged : 9th June 2018
> Direct Grant : 25th Sep 2018
> 
> Thanks to all forum members especially NB, Sultan, andrey.
> This forum has been verfy helpful
> Best wishes for GunBun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


That was quick. Congratulations !!


----------



## Karthik.

Why do u want to wait till u complete 9 yrs? If you are not changing your job, u can apply right now and your experience can be increased without further assessment


dineshprabu2020 said:


> Applied for Skills assessment with ACS Australia on Sep 2015 (when my Experience was below 6 Years)
> Result :
> My ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code with the below comments
> “Your Bachelor of Technology in Electrical and Electronics Engineering from ***** completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing”
> 
> Your qualification had minor ICT content and was not closely related to the nominated code 6 years is required to meet the requirements.
> 
> I am completing 9 years in April 2019, if i apply again for skills assessment in April 2019, am I eligible to add points under Skilled employment in the last 10 years – in Australia for my application for my experience of 2 years, 11 months, 1 day in Sydney.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## prateek_1103

Congratulations. And all the very best for your future endeavours. God bless


----------



## jerryniks

raudichy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am about to lodge 189 VISA in a couple of days, have one doubt though.
> 
> I underwent gall bladder surgery in last week of July wherein my gall bladder was removed, had anyone come across such a case where PR VISA was rejected due to such medical reason.
> 
> Asking this since i am leading a decent life and india and do not want to lose valuable money.
> 
> Regards,
> Rajnesh Audichya


Gal bladder removal is not something you should be worried about. My wife too had it removed. You should be worried if you have communicable disease such as TB, HIV or severe kidney disorder.

Australia estimates medical expenses for every applicant based on his/her medical history and checks and have an upper limit of AUD 45k in 5 years in treatments and medicines.


----------



## jerryniks

yogeesh said:


> Any diabetic here who Lodged or did medical???
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yes I have...


----------



## jerryniks

Binnie said:


> What is cheaper way to call immigration from India


Give them a missed call!!! 

Come on man, how much would you spend on a call for your future..3-4 hundred...


----------



## yogeesh

Is any additional test you did during medical or did CO ask you to provide any additional details???


jerryniks said:


> Yes I have...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hemanth87

vijgin said:


> Friends,
> Anyone got invite recently(August and September month of 2018) for ANZSCO code 261312(Developer Programmer) ? if so, what points and when?


Yes, I got invite on Aug11th with 80 points 
ANZSCO code :261312(Developer Programmer)


----------



## dineshprabu2020

I am working on improving my points. if i complete 9 years and 1 day, i get additional 5 points under my experience which is after deduction of 6 years from skills assessment.


----------



## dineshprabu2020

Karthik. said:


> Why do u want to wait till u complete 9 yrs? If you are not changing your job, u can apply right now and your experience can be increased without further assessment
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I am working on improving my points. if i complete 9 years and 1 day, i get additional 5 points under my experience which is after deduction of 6 years from skills assessment.


Is my points calculation correct?
Age : 32 (as on Aug 21,2019) - 30 Points
IELTS 7 each - 10 points 
Degree - B.Tech - 15 Points
Experience overall ( 9 years 1 day as on 15 April 2019 ) - 5 points 

with ACS canceled once in 2015 stating the above reason, If I apply for skills assessment again, am I eligible to add points under Skilled employment in the last 10 years – in Australia for my application for my experience of 2 years, 11 months, 1 day in Sydney

I want to maximize my points before applying


----------



## vijgin

Thank you


----------



## vijgin

hemanth87 said:


> Yes, I got invite on Aug11th with 80 points
> ANZSCO code :261312(Developer Programmer)


Thank you. How long did you wait for the invite?


----------



## vijgin

yogeesh said:


> Is any additional test you did during medical or did CO ask you to provide any additional details???
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sorry, did you get the invite or not? What is the expansion of DOE?


----------



## hemanth87

vijgin said:


> Thank you. How long did you wait for the invite?


I got 84 in PTE on July14 so my points increased to 80 overall. In the very next round i got the invite Aug11th.


----------



## vijgin

hemanth87 said:


> I got 84 in PTE on July14 so my points increased to 80 overall. In the very next round i got the invite Aug11th.


Thank you. All the very best.


----------



## shekar.ym

digitradar said:


> By the Grace of GOD ALMIGHTY
> Got the Grant today
> 
> Visa Type : SC 189
> ANZSCO # 263311
> Invited : 9th May 2018
> Lodged : 9th June 2018
> Direct Grant : 25th Sep 2018
> 
> Thanks to all forum members especially NB, Sultan, andrey.
> This forum has been verfy helpful
> Best wishes for GunBun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Congrats and good luck 
Are you offshore??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitradar

Yeah, I'am an offshore applicant.


shekar.ym said:


> Congrats and good luck
> Are you offshore??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemanth87

vijgin said:


> hemanth87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got 84 in PTE on July14 so my points increased to 80 overall. In the very next round i got the invite Aug11th.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. All the very best.
Click to expand...

All the best to you tooooo


----------



## mohamedzaki

yogeesh said:


> Any diabetic here who Lodged or did medical???
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I am diabetic and lodged on the 18th of June and did my medical on the 2nd of July, In the clinic they said that they will do normal tests plus hba1c and if it is elevated they might ask for additional report from my doctor. they do some extra tests as well like kidney functions. the report was submitted to immiaccount and shows nothing extra is needed but to be honest I dont know if the CO will ask for extra tests or reports when they start looking at my case. so far I didnt recieve any contacts from the clinic or the CO.


----------



## immaculateaman

mohamedzaki said:


> I am diabetic and lodged on the 18th of June and did my medical on the 2nd of July, In the clinic they said that they will do normal tests plus hba1c and if it is elevated they might ask for additional report from my doctor. they do some extra tests as well like kidney functions. the report was submitted to immiaccount and shows nothing extra is needed but to be honest I dont know if the CO will ask for extra tests or reports when they start looking at my case. so far I didnt recieve any contacts from the clinic or the CO.




Sometimes too much analysis is paralysis so keep cool and hope for direct grant. Anyways you can not do any thing if CO asks something extra. Be positive always 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedzaki

immaculateaman said:


> Sometimes too much analysis is paralysis so keep cool and hope for direct grant. Anyways you can not do any thing if CO asks something extra. Be positive always
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


totally agree but easier said than done. we hope for the best.


----------



## navimmi

Thanks mate, anyone can personally message me for related queries. I'll be happy to help.


RustedGold said:


> navimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello expats..
> I'm extremely delighted to inform you all that today I have recieved grant for myself,spouse and kid..following is my timeline....
> 
> EOI 6.2.2018
> ITA 7.2.2018
> Points 75
> Fee paid 18.2.2018
> PCC 1.3.2018
> Medical 8.3.2018
> 1st CO contact 12.7.2018
> (for my spouse's passport upload)
> Grant 24.9.2018
> IED 1.3.2019
> 
> I submitted all essential documents but not the optional ones. Let me tell you about the most discussed ones
> 1. For employment, joining letter, experience certificate, RnR on afdidavit, Provident Fund Statement(No salary slip or company letterhead RnR)
> 2. I didnt submit either Form 80 or 1022. Neither CO asked for these. So my advice will be to upload these docs only when asked by CO(as mentioned on the website)
> 3. Initial Entry date is last date of our PCC
> 
> Thanks to all members.
> My other account was not accessible that's why created a new one to update you all. I hv updated my immi tracker as well
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Very happy for you
Click to expand...


----------



## yogeesh

Ok good to hear that, hope everything will go smoothly for you and me. Just finished medical few days back, they just collect urine sample and nothing else as of now. Let's hope for Best.



mohamedzaki said:


> I am diabetic and lodged on the 18th of June and did my medical on the 2nd of July, In the clinic they said that they will do normal tests plus hba1c and if it is elevated they might ask for additional report from my doctor. they do some extra tests as well like kidney functions. the report was submitted to immiaccount and shows nothing extra is needed but to be honest I dont know if the CO will ask for extra tests or reports when they start looking at my case. so far I didnt recieve any contacts from the clinic or the CO.




Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

vijgin said:


> Friends,
> Anyone got invite recently(August and September month of 2018) for ANZSCO code 261312(Developer Programmer) ? if so, what points and when?




Yes. I got invited on 11th August with 75 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Co contacted cases... Please add and update here also then only we can guess a bit I believe 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1370194&goto=newpost#/topics/1460354


----------



## Rob_John

I got my grant today!!

ANZSCO: 232111
ITA 23.5.2018
Points 75
Visa Lodged 8.6.2018
Grant 26.9.2018
IED 30.5.2019

Thanks all for the help!!


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Rob_John said:


> I got my grant today!!
> 
> ANZSCO: 232111
> ITA 23.5.2018
> Points 75
> Visa Lodged 8.6.2018
> Grant 26.9.2018
> IED 30.5.2019
> 
> Thanks all for the help!!


Wow.. Congrats..
A good start for today...


----------



## shekar.ym

Rob_John said:


> I got my grant today!!
> 
> ANZSCO: 232111
> ITA 23.5.2018
> Points 75
> Visa Lodged 8.6.2018
> Grant 26.9.2018
> IED 30.5.2019
> 
> Thanks all for the help!!



congrats and good luck


----------



## Lylnoad

Rob_John said:


> I got my grant today!!
> 
> ANZSCO: 232111
> ITA 23.5.2018
> Points 75
> Visa Lodged 8.6.2018
> Grant 26.9.2018
> IED 30.5.2019
> 
> Thanks all for the help!!


Congrats 🙂 

Hope you dont mind me asking whether you needed to submit f80 for your non-migrating family members?


----------



## condog

Does anyone know what time of the day they send out emails? Is it anytime over 24 hours, throughout office hours or only in the morning?


----------



## Rob_John

Lylnoad said:


> Congrats 🙂
> 
> Hope you dont mind me asking whether you needed to submit f80 for your non-migrating family members?


I did not submit anything for non-migrating family members. just me as the main applicant.


----------



## davidlovespressies

Rob_John said:


> I got my grant today!!
> 
> ANZSCO: 232111
> ITA 23.5.2018
> Points 75
> Visa Lodged 8.6.2018
> Grant 26.9.2018
> IED 30.5.2019
> 
> Thanks all for the help!!


Congratulations!! Hope those beautiful people from DHA grant more this week.


----------



## prateek_1103

rob_john said:


> i got my grant today!!
> 
> Anzsco: 232111
> ita 23.5.2018
> points 75
> visa lodged 8.6.2018
> grant 26.9.2018
> ied 30.5.2019
> 
> thanks all for the help!!


congratulations. All the best for your future.


----------



## kerberos

Rob_John said:


> I got my grant today!!
> 
> ANZSCO: 232111
> ITA 23.5.2018
> Points 75
> Visa Lodged 8.6.2018
> Grant 26.9.2018
> IED 30.5.2019
> 
> Thanks all for the help!!


Congrats mate!


----------



## ahsen.m07

Hello guyz I have lodged my 189 visa 1 month ago and I am curious on one thing that i have a 11 month travelling history of Saudia Arab in the last 10 years and before 10 years it’s more than a year so I have given my 10 years history only in form 80 as requested and I also submitted my all exit entries of passport, if they ask about saudia PCC, they dont give police certificate its been written in the skillselect website also instead we have to give,
1. All exit entries of passport
2. All resident permits and final exit document
3. Employer letter

For the first point I have alreaddy submitted exit entries and second point I don’t have resident permit (iqama) copies as my father already submitted to government their, and for the final exit doc. I have mofa screen shot which is written in Arabic Final exit.
For the third pont i have not employed anywhere as my father sponsored me and i have anly went for a visit.
My concern is if the CO gona ask for the PCC or any other document I don’t have the copies of Resident permit so what would i do or in last 10 years it’s only 11 months visits so would he gona ask for the extra docs also ?
Please any Advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hemanth87

Rob_John said:


> I got my grant today!!
> 
> ANZSCO: 232111
> ITA 23.5.2018
> Points 75
> Visa Lodged 8.6.2018
> Grant 26.9.2018
> IED 30.5.2019
> 
> Thanks all for the help!!


Congrats Buddy


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ahsen.m07 said:


> Hello guyz I have lodged my 189 visa 1 month ago and I am curious on one thing that i have a 11 month travelling history of Saudia Arab in the last 10 years and before 10 years it’s more than a year so I have given my 10 years history only in form 80 as requested and I also submitted my all exit entries of passport, if they ask about saudia PCC, they dont give police certificate its been written in the skillselect website also instead we have to give,
> 1. All exit entries of passport
> 2. All resident permits and final exit document
> 3. Employer letter
> 
> For the first point I have alreaddy submitted exit entries and second point I don’t have resident permit (iqama) copies as my father already submitted to government their, and for the final exit doc. I have mofa screen shot which is written in Arabic Final exit.
> For the third pont i have not employed anywhere as my father sponsored me and i have anly went for a visit.
> My concern is if the CO gona ask for the PCC or any other document I don’t have the copies of Resident permit so what would i do or in last 10 years it’s only 11 months visits so would he gona ask for the extra docs also ?
> Please any Advice would be appreciated. Thanks


There have been instances where folks with less than 12 months cumulative stay in the past 10 years before visa lodgement have been asked for a PCC. 

I would try to get copies of (2). 

If you were just a tourist I'm guessing (3) is not applicable - unless your father as a sponsor has a document that can be shared too. 

Do keep us updated!


----------



## hemanth87

Rob_John said:


> I got my grant today!!
> 
> ANZSCO: 232111
> ITA 23.5.2018
> Points 75
> Visa Lodged 8.6.2018
> Grant 26.9.2018
> IED 30.5.2019
> 
> Thanks all for the help!!


Hey, Didn't you update details in the Immi tracker? I cannot see anyone lodging Visa on June8th?


----------



## ahsen.m07

Thanks for the reply but I couldn’t able to get the resident permits now because I already left the country and I have already submitted all the exit entries so is the final exit document screenshot enough?




PrettyIsotonic said:


> ahsen.m07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guyz I have lodged my 189 visa 1 month ago and I am curious on one thing that i have a 11 month travelling history of Saudia Arab in the last 10 years and before 10 years it’s more than a year so I have given my 10 years history only in form 80 as requested and I also submitted my all exit entries of passport, if they ask about saudia PCC, they dont give police certificate its been written in the skillselect website also instead we have to give,
> 1. All exit entries of passport
> 2. All resident permits and final exit document
> 3. Employer letter
> 
> For the first point I have alreaddy submitted exit entries and second point I don’t have resident permit (iqama) copies as my father already submitted to government their, and for the final exit doc. I have mofa screen shot which is written in Arabic Final exit.
> For the third pont i have not employed anywhere as my father sponsored me and i have anly went for a visit.
> My concern is if the CO gona ask for the PCC or any other document I don’t have the copies of Resident permit so what would i do or in last 10 years it’s only 11 months visits so would he gona ask for the extra docs also ?
> Please any Advice would be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> There have been instances where folks with less than 12 months cumulative stay in the past 10 years before visa lodgement have been asked for a PCC.
> 
> I would try to get copies of (2).
> 
> If you were just a tourist I'm guessing (3) is not applicable - unless your father as a sponsor has a document that can be shared too.
> 
> Do keep us updated!
Click to expand...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ahsen.m07 said:


> Thanks for the reply but I couldn’t able to get the resident permits now because I already left the country and I have already submitted all the exit entries so is the final exit document screenshot enough?


Have you tried contacting the Saudi Arabian embassy to check if there is any other way to get those documents? 

Then if the CO asks for them, you can have a paper trail showing you tried. 

Personally I wouldn't put much weight on a screenshot - but I'm not trained to be a CO. 

Prepare as much evidence as you can, and then wait  you might not even be asked for a PCC.


----------



## Shoryuken

Any issue if my spouse,kid (189 Secondary Applicant) makes Initial Entry earlier than me(Primary Applicant)?
Grant Letter doesn't mention any requirement where Primary applicant should travel with or earlier than Secondary Applicants.

Does anyone knows any case where Secondary applicants immigrated first and then the primary applicant?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Shoryuken said:


> Any issue if my spouse,kid (189 Secondary Applicant) makes Initial Entry earlier than me(Primary Applicant)?
> Grant Letter doesn't mention any requirement where Primary applicant should travel with or earlier than Secondary Applicants.
> 
> Does anyone knows any case where Secondary applicants immigrated first and then the primary applicant?


Didn't realise you had got your grant, congrats!

I don't think that would be an issue. Each visa is separate once finalised afaik.


----------



## ahsen.m07

Thanks @prettyisotonic your help much appreciated, i will try again, but they don’t reply to me I have already send them email😞




PrettyIsotonic said:


> ahsen.m07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply but I couldn’t able to get the resident permits now because I already left the country and I have already submitted all the exit entries so is the final exit document screenshot enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried contacting the Saudi Arabian embassy to check if there is any other way to get those documents?
> 
> Then if the CO asks for them, you can have a paper trail showing you tried.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't put much weight on a screenshot - but I'm not trained to be a CO.
> 
> Prepare as much evidence as you can, and then wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might not even be asked for a PCC.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shoryuken

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Didn't realise you had got your grant, congrats!
> 
> I don't think that would be an issue. Each visa is separate once finalised afaik.


Thank you and Wish you the Best !!
Yeah I received immi-grant mail around 3 weeks back.
I also didn't believe when i got grant , took repeated reads over few days to sink it in.


----------



## yogeesh

Shoryuken said:


> Any issue if my spouse,kid (189 Secondary Applicant) makes Initial Entry earlier than me(Primary Applicant)?
> Grant Letter doesn't mention any requirement where Primary applicant should travel with or earlier than Secondary Applicants.
> 
> Does anyone knows any case where Secondary applicants immigrated first and then the primary applicant?


Not a problem, as I know one of my friends where husband is main applicant and wife did entry first alone.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Sep-18 seems to be finished now.

During May/Jun, we thought that since it is program year end so less no. grants but who knew that May/Jun will actually prove to be far better months than Aug/Sep.

Jan-18 = 121
Feb-18 = 167
Mar-18 = 170
Apr-18 = 192
*May-18 = 120
Jun-18 = 89*

Jul-18 = 103
*Aug-18 = 67
Sep-18 = 63*


----------



## J_Scorpion

1 grant reported on immitracker 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## ram1986

*Aus Immi News*

some color on govt priorities.. 

Australia's new immigration minister reveals visa priority: SBS News


----------



## ankur14

Does anyone know where to upload dependent education & experience documents in visa application when the dependent is contributing 5 points for partner skills?


----------



## GUNBUN

ram1986 said:


> some color on govt priorities..
> 
> Australia's new immigration minister reveals visa priority: SBS News


The news that you are referring to relates only to govt. priorities on settling more applicants to regional areas, that's the front they are struggling with.


----------



## pagauspr

ankur14 said:


> Does anyone know where to upload dependent education & experience documents in visa application when the dependent is contributing 5 points for partner skills?



I have uploaded the education & experience documents under other document section of partner.


----------



## ankur14

There is not other section available for partner/dependent in the visa application to upload edu & exp docs.


----------



## ankur14

pagauspr said:


> I have uploaded the education & experience documents under other document section of partner.


There is no other documents option available to upload dependent/partner exp & edu docs in the documents area. PFA screen shot.


----------



## Heidi1312

Seems very low this month 


GUNBUN said:


> Sep-18 seems to be finished now.
> 
> During May/Jun, we thought that since it is program year end so less no. grants but who knew that May/Jun will actually prove to be far better months than Aug/Sep.
> 
> Jan-18 = 121
> Feb-18 = 167
> Mar-18 = 170
> Apr-18 = 192
> *May-18 = 120
> Jun-18 = 89*
> 
> Jul-18 = 103
> *Aug-18 = 67
> Sep-18 = 63*


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heidi1312

Can I know the date of Visa Lodge for that pls..


J_Scorpion said:


> 1 grant reported on immitracker
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

ankur14 said:


> There is no other documents option available to upload dependent/partner exp & edu docs in the documents area. PFA screen shot.


Hi Buddy 

Yes , there is no specific place to upload partner education documents. You need to upload under others section.

Once you lodge the file and pay the fees ,the others Section will become visible under primary applicant and secondary applicant, until then you cant see others section . You can upload then under relevant person.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## pagauspr

ankur14 said:


> There is not other section available for partner/dependent in the visa application to upload edu & exp docs.



Not sure, the document section for my application is different. Check with experts as i got CO contact for the same reason not having separate section for Skill assessment and uploaded under other document section.

That means they don't require partners exp and edu docs,even if you claiming points ?:


----------



## kkjuly15

Should the following documents require attestation or just the soft copy is sufficient ?

English Test Report 
Skill assessment letter from ACS
Salary Slip 
Tax documents
Bank Statements

Cheers.


----------



## yogeesh

Soft copy sufficient if it's has company logo or issuing authority signature or stamp.


kkjuly15 said:


> Should the following documents require attestation or just the soft copy is sufficient ?
> 
> English Test Report
> Skill assessment letter from ACS
> Salary Slip
> Tax documents
> Bank Statements
> 
> Cheers.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

pagauspr said:


> Not sure, the document section for my application is different. Check with experts as i got CO contact for the same reason not having separate section for Skill assessment and uploaded under other document section.
> 
> That means they don't require partners exp and edu docs,even if you claiming points ?:


Hi 

yes the application format and things have changed post july18.

We can upload docs for relevant section which is requested alone and few mandatory docs like English competency, marks cards for partner; we have no place to upload . only option left is upload in others and pray that CO is aware of the portal :amen:

cheers
Santhosh


----------



## yogeesh

I believe they rely on ACS ( skill validation) report for partner as it's matter of 5 points. This is my view other can differ.


pagauspr said:


> Not sure, the document section for my application is different. Check with experts as i got CO contact for the same reason not having separate section for Skill assessment and uploaded under other document section.
> 
> That means they don't require partners exp and edu docs,even if you claiming points ?:


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravinderpuri

Advice require

Can we apply tourist visa while 457 (dependent) & 189 visa application is under processing?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Binnie

Is there anyone left with July co contact except us


----------



## J_Scorpion

Yes ... i am still waiting with july co contact.


Binnie said:


> Is there anyone left with July co contact except us


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhiltvm

Binnie said:


> Is there anyone left with July co contact except us


I am waiting too.. July 25th CO Contact


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

J_Scorpion said:


> Yes ... i am still waiting with july co contact.
> 
> 
> Binnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone left with July co contact except us
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I am also waiting with July 10th contact...


----------



## Shoryuken

kkjuly15 said:


> Should the following documents require attestation or just the soft copy is sufficient ?
> 
> English Test Report
> Skill assessment letter from ACS
> Salary Slip
> Tax documents
> Bank Statements
> 
> Cheers.



Scan all documents (English and non-English documents) *in colour* in readiness to attach to your visa application. The scanned documents must be *legible*
Your documents* do not have to be certified.*
When you apply for the visa, send a document only once, even if you are using it as evidence for more than one criterion.

Information about attaching documents is available.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/atta


*​File naming tips​*
When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. 

You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore


----------



## NITINVERMA85

*Time taken for grant*

Hi everyone, a couple of questions..

1. How many months is it currently taking to get a direct grant?
2. Is grant given on a daily basis or something similar to EOI, like once or twice a month?


----------



## jchan

vijaya_ghanta said:


> J_Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ... i am still waiting with july co contact.
> 
> 
> Binnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone left with July co contact except us
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also waiting with July 10th contact...
Click to expand...

Im also waiting with July 10th contact . Lodgement: 15th Feb.


----------



## Shoryuken

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Hi everyone, a couple of questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many months is it currently taking to get a direct grant?
> 
> 2. Is grant given on a daily basis or something similar to EOI, like once or twice a month?



1. Apprx 4 months for applicants from India.
2.Daily grants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

@rahulpop1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Hey mate.
How are you? No updates from my side yet. DHA has almost forgotten CO contacted cases.


Shoryuken said:


> @rahulpop1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Guys, when u receive a C.O contact your status changes from "received" to what ?


----------



## nikhiltvm

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, when u receive a C.O contact your status changes from "received" to what ?


It changes to "Initial Assessment" and then to "Further Assessment" soon after you submit the requested documents and click "Information Provided" button.


----------



## souvlaki

ahsen.m07 said:


> Thanks for the reply but I couldn’t able to get the resident permits now because I already left the country and I have already submitted all the exit entries so is the final exit document screenshot enough?


Your father's employer will have copies of your iqamas for insurance purposes, so maybe you can try checking there.


----------



## immaculateaman

Hi Experts, 

Is there any specification of uploading photograph in IMMI application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasade

Dear Friends/Seniors,
Kindly help, I have lodged my visa application almost 10 days before and completed everything. My only question is I spent my childhood in Abu Dhabi, UAE and left in 2004 after completing higher secondary and i was on my father's visa as i was a student at that time. Now, do you think that the CO might ask for the PCC of UAE? I don't remember any id document i was having at that time and it is now almost 14 years since i left UAE.


----------



## shekar.ym

immaculateaman said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Is there any specification of uploading photograph in IMMI application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.passports.gov.au/passports-explained/how-apply/passport-photo-guidelines


----------



## shekar.ym

hasade said:


> Dear Friends/Seniors,
> Kindly help, I have lodged my visa application almost 10 days before and completed everything. My only question is I spent my childhood in Abu Dhabi, UAE and left in 2004 after completing higher secondary and i was on my father's visa as i was a student at that time. Now, do you think that the CO might ask for the PCC of UAE? I don't remember any id document i was having at that time and it is now almost 14 years since i left UAE.


officially, PCC is needed only for places where you have stayed in last 10 years...but it is at CO's discretion to request anything he wants


----------



## immaculateaman

shekar.ym said:


> https://www.passports.gov.au/passports-explained/how-apply/passport-photo-guidelines




Thanks for your reply. But this is for Australian passport requirement. My query is for visa application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

immaculateaman said:


> Thanks for your reply. But this is for Australian passport requirement. My query is for visa application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Follow the same specs for photo that you upload for visa lodge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman

shekar.ym said:


> Follow the same specs for photo that you upload for visa lodge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My query is for Visa lodgement only. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

immaculateaman said:


> My query is for Visa lodgement only. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...a/599778-photograph-requirement-189-visa.html


----------



## Shoryuken

rahulpop1 said:


> Hey mate.
> How are you? No updates from my side yet. DHA has almost forgotten CO contacted cases.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




I m good!! Was just checking on you..!! As you said talisman to call you on forum ,js to mention your name. 
Worry not, all CO cases will be cleared soon.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

jchan said:


> Im also waiting with July 10th contact . Lodgement: 15th Feb.


Me too.

189 Filing : 28th Feb 2018
CO Contact: July 17, 2018

And hanging ....So, you are not along. We have couple of folks like you


----------



## ram1986

There are many such cases.. my CO contact is May 29, 2018 and still no update post that.. 




Wonderer-India said:


> Me too.
> 
> 189 Filing : 28th Feb 2018
> CO Contact: July 17, 2018
> 
> And hanging ....So, you are not along. We have couple of folks like you


----------



## rahulpop1

Shoryuken said:


> I m good!! Was just checking on you..!! As you said talisman to call you on forum ,js to mention your name.
> Worry not, all CO cases will be cleared soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ram1986

ohh. this defies any assumption to make on the application.. such continued lower processing is unheard and makes a strong case for batch processing https://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon10.gif




GUNBUN said:


> Sep-18 seems to be finished now.
> 
> During May/Jun, we thought that since it is program year end so less no. grants but who knew that May/Jun will actually prove to be far better months than Aug/Sep.
> 
> Jan-18 = 121
> Feb-18 = 167
> Mar-18 = 170
> Apr-18 = 192
> *May-18 = 120
> Jun-18 = 89*
> 
> Jul-18 = 103
> *Aug-18 = 67
> Sep-18 = 63*


----------



## Cairns123

Co contact fellas...………….do reply...………..

Lets start packing our bags....hehe...being positive......


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

ram1986 said:


> There are many such cases.. my CO contact is May 29, 2018 and still no update post that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderer-India said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 189 Filing : 28th Feb 2018
> CO Contact: July 17, 2018
> 
> And hanging ....So, you are not along. We have couple of folks like you
Click to expand...

 lodged 1 Mar 2018... received immi acknowledgement for documents 19th July...EV on 27th Aug..... waiting


----------



## Ram3327

HI 
I recently got my tourist visa subclass-600 rejected, stating my current unemployment status. I am very worried about my PR-189 visa. Does this visa rejection have any effect on 189 visa???? What are the chances of 189 visa getting rejected i.e what are the things I must keep ready. I am mechanical engineer with 75 points. Launched on August 16th for 189 visa. Can unemploymen affect 189 visa??. When can I expect to receive the visa. Because, I am thinking taking up a job for a while, but what if my visa comes immediately. 
Please help me with this.


----------



## jebinson

Expectations were sky high as there were 7 grants on Monday, turns out to be another dud week.


----------



## davidlovespressies

GUNBUN said:


> Sep-18 seems to be finished now.
> 
> During May/Jun, we thought that since it is program year end so less no. grants but who knew that May/Jun will actually prove to be far better months than Aug/Sep.
> 
> Jan-18 = 121
> Feb-18 = 167
> Mar-18 = 170
> Apr-18 = 192
> *May-18 = 120
> Jun-18 = 89*
> 
> Jul-18 = 103
> *Aug-18 = 67
> Sep-18 = 63*



If these numbers are close or similar to real numbers of visa grants this year, they are far less than the needed immigrants they published. So many tricks to take advantage of innocent immigrants.


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

jebinson said:


> Expectations were sky high as there were 7 grants on Monday, turns out to be another dud week.


Very true..
I checked my application status each hr once on Tue & Wednesday 😞
Today back to reality..


----------



## umsal

hi,

after the invite , for my spouse , i need to submit document to prove she has functional english , what is the procedure , i need to get it from school or college,

any help regarding this will be very helpful,

thank you


----------



## nikhiltvm

umsal said:


> hi,
> 
> after the invite , for my spouse , i need to submit document to prove she has functional english , what is the procedure , i need to get it from school or college,
> 
> any help regarding this will be very helpful,
> 
> thank you


Just get a letter from the College/University stating that all the trainings and instructions for the award of the degree were in English. I also obtained this letter to prove functional english for my spouse from her college. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## jebinson

Poor us! :smash:



vijaya_ghanta said:


> Very true..
> I checked my application status each hr once on Tue & Wednesday 😞
> Today back to reality..


----------



## umsal

nikhiltvm said:


> Just get a letter from the College/University stating that all the trainings and instructions for the award of the degree were in English. I also obtained this letter to prove functional english for my spouse from her college. Hope this helps. Good luck.


thank you so much for the reply


----------



## hemanth87

I submitted my application on Aug24th ,just crossed one month of waiting. Iam in a feeling that Iam waiting for ages. I can literally understand the pain and the emotions people in the forum are going through waiting from almost 8 months or above that.

May you all waiting people get the Grants in next couple of days.


----------



## umsal

hi 
i have following question to have an idea about my case 


during the visa lodgement itself , we should submit the pcc and medicals or we can submit later , what is the timeline , 

when will the co will be allocated ?

all the document should be notarized ? 

IED date depends on what criteria ?

form 18 need to uploaded is mandatory or not , and how we should sign and attach ?

thank you


----------



## shekar.ym

umsal said:


> hi
> i have following question to have an idea about my case
> 
> 
> during the visa lodgement itself , we should submit the pcc and medicals or we can submit later , what is the timeline ,
> 
> when will the co will be allocated ?
> 
> all the document should be notarized ?
> 
> IED date depends on what criteria ?
> 
> form 18 need to uploaded is mandatory or not , and how we should sign and attach ?
> 
> thank you


during the visa lodgement itself , we should submit the pcc and medicals or we can submit later , what is the timeline , 
*you have time till CO gets allocated for docs submissions*

when will the co will be allocated ?
*No one knows the answer for this*

all the document should be notarized ? 
*No need if they are color scans*

IED date depends on what criteria ?
*one year from PCC or Medicals which ever is earlier*

form 18 need to uploaded is mandatory or not , and how we should sign and attach ?
*It is form 80 not 18. Yes it is mandatory post July 2018. Sign the signature page and attach it to the rest of pages which you can fill on editable version of form 80.*


----------



## umsal

shekar.ym said:


> during the visa lodgement itself , we should submit the pcc and medicals or we can submit later , what is the timeline ,
> *you have time till CO gets allocated for docs submissions*
> 
> when will the co will be allocated ?
> *No one knows the answer for this*
> 
> all the document should be notarized ?
> *No need if they are color scans*
> 
> IED date depends on what criteria ?
> *one year from PCC or Medicals which ever is earlier*
> 
> form 18 need to uploaded is mandatory or not , and how we should sign and attach ?
> *It is form 80 not 18. Yes it is mandatory post July 2018. Sign the signature page and attach it to the rest of pages which you can fill on editable version of form 80.*


thank you for the reply shekar


----------



## umsal

shekar.ym said:


> during the visa lodgement itself , we should submit the pcc and medicals or we can submit later , what is the timeline ,
> *you have time till CO gets allocated for docs submissions*
> 
> when will the co will be allocated ?
> *No one knows the answer for this*
> 
> all the document should be notarized ?
> *No need if they are color scans*
> 
> IED date depends on what criteria ?
> *one year from PCC or Medicals which ever is earlier*
> 
> form 18 need to uploaded is mandatory or not , and how we should sign and attach ?
> *It is form 80 not 18. Yes it is mandatory post July 2018. Sign the signature page and attach it to the rest of pages which you can fill on editable version of form 80.*



do you know the procedure of getting pcc in india ?


----------



## umsal

umsal said:


> do you know the procedure of getting pcc in india ?


form 1221 is also mandatory or not ? some saying it is not ?

thank you in advance


----------



## Ram3327

HI 
I recently got my tourist visa subclass-600 rejected, stating my current unemployment status. I am very worried about my PR-189 visa. Does this visa rejection have any effect on 189 visa???? What are the chances of 189 visa getting rejected i.e what are the things I must keep ready. I am mechanical engineer with 75 points. Launched on August 16th for 189 visa. Can unemployment affect 189 visa??. When can I expect to receive the visa. Because, I am thinking taking up a job for a while, but what if my visa comes immediately. 
Please help me with this.


----------



## babu91

Hi,

My friend's tourist visa(subclass-600) recently rejected for reason like unemployment. He is worrying now about his 189 Visa.

1) Does this visa rejection have any effect on 189 visa?
2) What are the chances of 189 visa getting rejected i.e. what are the things he must keep it ready,
He is a mechanical engineer with 75 points. Launched on August 16th for 189 visa.


----------



## vivek101

Ram3327 said:


> HI
> I recently got my tourist visa subclass-600 rejected, stating my current unemployment status. I am very worried about my PR-189 visa. Does this visa rejection have any effect on 189 visa???? What are the chances of 189 visa getting rejected i.e what are the things I must keep ready. I am mechanical engineer with 75 points. Launched on August 16th for 189 visa. Can unemployment affect 189 visa??. When can I expect to receive the visa. Because, I am thinking taking up a job for a while, but what if my visa comes immediately.
> Please help me with this.


It is extremely rare for someone to receive a 189 visa rejection directly. Usually one receives a CO contact for missing information/documents followed by an NJL (Natural Justice letter). If the applicant replies to the NJL within 28 days with adequate justification, the NJL is revoked and the visa is issued.
However, in the unfortunate event of a visa rejection, you have 2 options - contest against the rejection and wait for a response from the DoHA. This costs 1500-2000 AUD (I'm not sure of the fees, please check online).
OR
Re-apply for a new visa (not advisable as you would have to mention records of your earlier visa rejection which would certainly not help you case). 

Good luck.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

babu91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend's tourist visa(subclass-600) recently rejected for reason like unemployment. He is worrying now about his 189 Visa.
> 
> 1) Does this visa rejection have any effect on 189 visa?
> 2) What are the chances of 189 visa getting rejected i.e. what are the things he must keep it ready,
> He is a mechanical engineer with 75 points. Launched on August 16th for 189 visa.


for tourist visa you have to show Strong proof that you'll come back... Unemployment is just opposite..


----------



## GUNBUN

babu91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend's tourist visa(subclass-600) recently rejected for reason like unemployment. He is worrying now about his 189 Visa.
> 
> 1) Does this visa rejection have any effect on 189 visa?
> 2) What are the chances of 189 visa getting rejected i.e. what are the things he must keep it ready,
> He is a mechanical engineer with 75 points. Launched on August 16th for 189 visa.


babu/@Ram3327,

This is just a guess.

Check your 600 visa application again, did you mentioned somewhere that your intention to visit Australia is some kind of job search or similar activity.

Visa 600 comes with a Visa Condition 8101 which states "The holder must not engage in work in Australia". This could be possible reason for cancellation.

This may not impact 189, but still check with some expert.


----------



## csdhan

Do the COs look at others section when they open the application for the first time?

Having this doubt because some people have reported that COs requested documents which were already in others section. I have uploaded couple of important docs in others section as there was no section available for them like spouse functional English proof etc.


----------



## GUNBUN

csdhan said:


> Do the COs look at others section when they open the application for the first time?
> 
> Having this doubt because some people have reported that COs requested documents which were already in others section. I have uploaded couple of important docs in others section as there was no section available for them like spouse functional English proof etc.


For spouse, the placeholder to attach docs likes English score, Skill assessment, Edu, Emp, etc never existed as per my knowledge. Everyone before July 2018 also attached all those things in Others section and received direct grant in first instance.

This is absolutely normal and known to them.


----------



## jebinson

All the whinging and whining had reached to DHA's ears!

***Just got our golden emails***


----------



## Heidi1312

Hi jebinson, can pls share details of wen u had lodged ur visa. Also offshore or onshore?


jebinson said:


> All the whinging and whining had reached to DHA's ears!
> 
> ***Just got our golden emails***


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

For my Tapatalk guys!

Code 312311 | 80 points
Age: 30 points | Degree: 15 points | English: 20 points | Experience: 15 points
Engineers Australia: 16th Nov 2017 | ITA: 07th Feb 2018 | Visa lodged: 13th Feb 2018 | CO Contact: 10th Jul 2018
Grant: 27th Sep 2018




Heidi1312 said:


> Hi jebinson, can pls share details of wen u had lodged ur visa. Also offshore or onshore?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

jebinson said:


> All the whinging and whining had reached to DHA's ears!
> 
> ***Just got our golden emails***


congrats buddy .


----------



## bssanthosh47

umsal said:


> do you know the procedure of getting pcc in india ?


Hi Buddy ,

You need to book an appointment with PSK (Passport seva Kendra) for PCC in India .

Please google for more details .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

umsal said:


> form 1221 is also mandatory or not ? some saying it is not ?
> 
> thank you in advance


Hi Buddy ,

Please refer to Applicant documents under document checklist for 189 visa in Home Affairs page . 

Under character doc it is mentioned , submit if applicable and says it is better to submit to reduce processing times.

Please make some effort to read through the DOHA website . Everything is mentioned in the web page clearly . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## prateek_1103

heidi1312 said:


> hi jebinson, can pls share details of wen u had lodged ur visa. Also offshore or onshore?
> 
> Sent from my xt1635-02 using tapatalk


congratulations. Have a great future ahead.


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Hey Everyone,

Happy to inform you that me and my husband received the PR Grants today. 

Lodged: 10th Feb, 2018
CO Contact: 10th July, 2018
Grant: 27th Sept, 2018
IED: 28th Feb, 2019

Thank you All.


----------



## Heidi1312

Congratulations 


vijaya_ghanta said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Happy to inform you that me and my husband received the PR Grants today.
> 
> Lodged: 10th Feb, 2018
> CO Contact: 10th July, 2018
> Grant: 27th Sept, 2018
> IED: 28th Feb, 2019
> 
> Thank you All.


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Thank you!



bssanthosh47 said:


> congrats buddy .


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations! 



vijaya_ghanta said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Happy to inform you that me and my husband received the PR Grants today.
> 
> Lodged: 10th Feb, 2018
> CO Contact: 10th July, 2018
> Grant: 27th Sept, 2018
> IED: 28th Feb, 2019
> 
> Thank you All.


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

hemanth87 said:


> I submitted my application on Aug24th ,just crossed one month of waiting. Iam in a feeling that Iam waiting for ages. I can literally understand the pain and the emotions people in the forum are going through waiting from almost 8 months or above that.
> 
> May you all waiting people get the Grants in next couple of days.


Thank you so much..
We got our grant today.. 

Hope everyone gets their grants soon..


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

jebinson said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> vijaya_ghanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Happy to inform you that me and my husband received the PR Grants today.
> 
> Lodged: 10th Feb, 2018
> CO Contact: 10th July, 2018
> Grant: 27th Sept, 2018
> IED: 28th Feb, 2019
> 
> Thank you All.
Click to expand...

Congrats Jebinson...
Happy us


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

Heidi1312 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vijaya_ghanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Happy to inform you that me and my husband received the PR Grants today.
> 
> Lodged: 10th Feb, 2018
> CO Contact: 10th July, 2018
> Grant: 27th Sept, 2018
> IED: 28th Feb, 2019
> 
> Thank you All.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you..


----------



## Ismiya

Any one waiting with August CO contact..😒😞?? Or I m alone? Got Co contact on 21st of August


----------



## chp85

Ismiya said:


> Any one waiting with August CO contact..😒😞?? Or I m alone? Got Co contact on 21st of August


You are not alone..I got a CO contact on 7th Aug for form 815 for husband..waiting since then..husband's medical is expiring on Oct 2nd as medicals are valid only for 6 months after signing form 815..awaiting another CO contact for repeat medical..frustrating!


----------



## jchan

vijaya_ghanta said:


> hemanth87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my application on Aug24th ,just crossed one month of waiting. Iam in a feeling that Iam waiting for ages. I can literally understand the pain and the emotions people in the forum are going through waiting from almost 8 months or above that.
> 
> May you all waiting people get the Grants in next couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much..
> We got our grant today..
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grants soon..
Click to expand...

Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## jchan

Dear all,

I applied through agent, and i have received the email with title "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed" , 

What do this mean? anyone got received this?
Thank you for your advise


----------



## jebinson

jchan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I applied through agent, and i have received the email with title "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed" ,
> 
> What do this mean? anyone got received this?
> Thank you for your advise


You got your grant!


----------



## bssanthosh47

vijaya_ghanta said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Happy to inform you that me and my husband received the PR Grants today.
> 
> Lodged: 10th Feb, 2018
> CO Contact: 10th July, 2018
> Grant: 27th Sept, 2018
> IED: 28th Feb, 2019
> 
> Thank you All.


Congrats


----------



## jchan

jebinson said:


> jchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> I applied through agent, and i have received the email with title "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed" ,
> 
> What do this mean? anyone got received this?
> Thank you for your advise
> 
> 
> 
> You got your grant!
Click to expand...

Thanks Jebinson, really? i will contact my agent then. did u receive this email also? 
anyway, congratulations on your grant.


----------



## silent_observer

Hi guys,

I recently received an invite to apply for 189 visa. I have uploaded all the required documents except Form 80. Whenever I tried to upload the document on to the immi account an error message keeps popping up saying the file I am trying to upload is an encrypted attachment. I have tried uploading it from a different computer still the same result. Kindly help.


----------



## jebinson

jchan said:


> Thanks Jebinson, really? i will contact my agent then. did u receive this email also?
> anyway, congratulations on your grant.


Yes, I did receive that email.


----------



## ankur14

*PCC - Document Type in Visa Application*

Dear Members,

What should be the document type for the PCC while uploading in visa application? *Overseas Police Clearance - National or Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local*? The PCC is issued by* Government of India Ministry of External Affairs Regional Passport Office, Bengaluru. *

Please advise!


----------



## csdhan

silent_observer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently received an invite to apply for 189 visa. I have uploaded all the required documents except Form 80. Whenever I tried to upload the document on to the immi account an error message keeps popping up saying the file I am trying to upload is an encrypted attachment. I have tried uploading it from a different computer still the same result. Kindly help.


You cannot upload the filled up form directly to immi account, do a print to pdf and then upload the document.


----------



## jchan

jebinson said:


> jchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jebinson, really? i will contact my agent then. did u receive this email also?
> anyway, congratulations on your grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did receive that email.
Click to expand...

Thanks Jebinson. Good luck to all the CO contacted cases.


----------



## Ismiya

For me too the same. Co contact for form 815


chp85 said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one waiting with August CO contact..😒😞?? Or I m alone? Got Co contact on 21st of August
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone..I got a CO contact on 7th Aug for form 815 for husband..waiting since then..husband's medical is expiring on Oct 2nd as medicals are valid only for 6 months after signing form 815..awaiting another CO contact for repeat medical..frustrating!
Click to expand...


----------



## srinivask

chp85 said:


> You are not alone..I got a CO contact on 7th Aug for form 815 for husband..waiting since then..husband's medical is expiring on Oct 2nd as medicals are valid only for 6 months after signing form 815..awaiting another CO contact for repeat medical..frustrating!


Hi I too signed Form 815 for my kid and waiting for grant , got CO contact on 4 Aug.
How do you know it is 6 months validity, i heard from newbeinz, my agent and others that it wont have any effect. Also is 6 months validity is from completing medicals date or the date of medical clearance from BUPA? Please clarify


----------



## Binnie

Feel excited after watching pr grant to two 10 July co contact cases. Mine one is close 12 July co contact😮 And congrats to both of you


----------



## Binnie

Anyone with 11 July CO contact?


----------



## RockyRaj

Binnie said:


> Feel excited after watching pr grant to two 10 July co contact cases. Mine one is close 12 July co contact😮 And congrats to both of you




You will update the status to us tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivask

Ismiya said:


> For me too the same. Co contact for form 815


Yesterday I saw in Immitracker one of the guys who got CO contact on 20 Aug for Form 815 , got grant on Sep 26. But he is from phillipines, not sure when they will have a look at other CO contacted cases for the same reason


----------



## farooq41

srinivask said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me too the same. Co contact for form 815
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I saw in Immitracker one of the guys who got CO contact on 20 Aug for Form 815 , got grant on Sep 26. But he is from phillipines, not sure when they will have a look at other CO contacted cases for the same reason
Click to expand...

What is form 815 and when does CO ask for one?


----------



## chp85

srinivask said:


> Hi I too signed Form 815 for my kid and waiting for grant , got CO contact on 4 Aug.
> How do you know it is 6 months validity, i heard from newbeinz, my agent and others that it wont have any effect. Also is 6 months validity is from completing medicals date or the date of medical clearance from BUPA? Please clarify


Please find the below link and refer sub heading 6.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ment/assessment-of-health-examination-results

It says 'However, if you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your health clearance is valid for six months.'


----------



## NITINVERMA85

Form 815 : A health undertaking is required for applicants whose health
examination indicated exposure to tuberculosis or other
health conditions of concern. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/forms/documents/815.pdf


----------



## ankur14

Guys, any suggestion on this?


ankur14 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> What should be the document type for the PCC while uploading in visa application? *Overseas Police Clearance - National or Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local*? The PCC is issued by* Government of India Ministry of External Affairs Regional Passport Office, Bengaluru. *
> 
> Please advise!


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953

Got CO contact on 22/08/18 but could not submit Qatar PCC as asked by CO I am finding it difficult to procure it from Qatar as I was there on business visa.Now I have hired an agency to get it and E mailed to extend time.261313 9/05/18 190 NSW


Ismiya said:


> Any one waiting with August CO contact..😒😞?? Or I m alone? Got Co contact on 21st of August


Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## jchan

Dear all,

I got grant today for whole family.
thanks a lot for all your advices. This forum is very useful.

Good luck to everyone and all the best.

Below is my timeline:
Lodgement date: 15/02/2018
ANZSCO: 233512
CO contacted: 10 July 2018 for spouse's proof of functional English ( degree transript)
Grant: 27 Sept 2018


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

jchan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got grant today for whole family.
> thanks a lot for all your advices. This forum is very useful.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and all the best.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> Lodgement date: 15/02/2018
> ANZSCO: 233512
> CO contacted: 10 July 2018 for spouse's proof of functional English ( degree transript)
> Grant: 27 Sept 2018


Congratulations..


----------



## srinivask

chp85 said:


> Please find the below link and refer sub heading 6.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ment/assessment-of-health-examination-results
> 
> 
> 
> It says 'However, if you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your health clearance is valid for six months.'



Ok then it is 6 months from the date we got health clearance then. Not when we appeared for medicals or medicals uploaded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitmishra04

Waiting with CO contact on 14 Aug for additional bank statements and spouse educational certifications


----------



## Gods grace

Hey guys, m there too waiting since the CO contact on 8th Aug. my CO’s name is Sally, from Adelaide, is anyone with same CO n is granted now?


----------



## Arshhundal

ankur14 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> What should be the document type for the PCC while uploading in visa application? *Overseas Police Clearance - National or Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local*? The PCC is issued by* Government of India Ministry of External Affairs Regional Passport Office, Bengaluru. *
> 
> Please advise!


can some plz answer this?


----------



## jebinson

Binnie said:


> Feel excited after watching pr grant to two 10 July co contact cases. Mine one is close 12 July co contact😮 And congrats to both of you


Thanks Binnie!


----------



## jebinson

jchan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got grant today for whole family.
> thanks a lot for all your advices. This forum is very useful.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and all the best.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> Lodgement date: 15/02/2018
> ANZSCO: 233512
> CO contacted: 10 July 2018 for spouse's proof of functional English ( degree transript)
> Grant: 27 Sept 2018


Congratulations!


----------



## RockyRaj

jchan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got grant today for whole family.
> thanks a lot for all your advices. This forum is very useful.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and all the best.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> Lodgement date: 15/02/2018
> ANZSCO: 233512
> CO contacted: 10 July 2018 for spouse's proof of functional English ( degree transript)
> Grant: 27 Sept 2018




Congratulations! 
Did you sign/submit the form 956 to make an agent to represent on your behalf for the visa process?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

Now I am too excited 3 grants with 10 July co contact. Congrats 
Vijaya-ghant 
Jchan 
Jebinson


----------



## csdhan

Arshhundal said:


> ankur14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Members,
> 
> What should be the document type for the PCC while uploading in visa application? *Overseas Police Clearance - National or Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local*? The PCC is issued by* Government of India Ministry of External Affairs Regional Passport Office, Bengaluru. *
> 
> Please advise!
> 
> 
> 
> can some plz answer this?
Click to expand...

It is clearly written as Gov. Of India, MEA. PCC in India is given by GOI only, so national. This is both obvious and written in DHA site. Please go through all details in DHA site before lodging the visa by yourself.


----------



## Dexorange

How to fill form 80 ?
It is online filling or should fill through adobe acrobat? 

To prove functional English degree transcripts are enough for spouse?


----------



## amitkb

jebinson said:


> All the whinging and whining had reached to DHA's ears!
> 
> ***Just got our golden emails***




Congratulations guys. Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umsal

hi ,

how to fill the form 80 ?

what is the editable version ,

any guidance will be much appreciated


----------



## jebinson

amitkb said:


> Congratulations guys. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the wishes amitkb!


----------



## jebinson

umsal said:


> hi ,
> 
> how to fill the form 80 ?
> 
> what is the editable version ,
> 
> any guidance will be much appreciated


Just Google Form 80, you should be able to find it. 

Keep in mind that the editable pdf version validates certain data format, don't hesitate to print and write if you have to provide additional info. 

I got my CO contact just because I missed to put an end date, and the confusion in result of that.


----------



## srinivask

jchan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got grant today for whole family.
> thanks a lot for all your advices. This forum is very useful.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and all the best.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> Lodgement date: 15/02/2018
> ANZSCO: 233512
> CO contacted: 10 July 2018 for spouse's proof of functional English ( degree transript)
> Grant: 27 Sept 2018



Congrats, at what time IST you got golden email?? Just to know upto what time in a day one can expect the grant email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

Binnie said:


> Feel excited after watching pr grant to two 10 July co contact cases. Mine one is close 12 July co contact😮 And congrats to both of you



I am 17th July :fingerscrossed:


----------



## srinivask

chp85 said:


> Please find the below link and refer sub heading 6.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ment/assessment-of-health-examination-results
> 
> 
> 
> It says 'However, if you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your health clearance is valid for six months.'




Then , don’t they track form 815 cases separately for faster processing , since health clearance validity is for six months only. They should do it right??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beri2kool

*Declaration for child appearance change*

Hi

I see in immitracker that there is one CO contact for below:

Evidence of identity
As the passport photo does not match the photo provided for the health assessment
please provide:
a statutory declaration(s) signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident who is not the child’s relative:

Any idea how this is arranged by an offshore candidate.
I might be in similar situation as I have my child's passport generated when he was 4 months.


----------



## shekar.ym

jebinson said:


> All the whinging and whining had reached to DHA's ears!
> 
> ***Just got our golden emails***


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

vijaya_ghanta said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Happy to inform you that me and my husband received the PR Grants today.
> 
> Lodged: 10th Feb, 2018
> CO Contact: 10th July, 2018
> Grant: 27th Sept, 2018
> IED: 28th Feb, 2019
> 
> Thank you All.


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

jchan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got grant today for whole family.
> thanks a lot for all your advices. This forum is very useful.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and all the best.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> Lodgement date: 15/02/2018
> ANZSCO: 233512
> CO contacted: 10 July 2018 for spouse's proof of functional English ( degree transript)
> Grant: 27 Sept 2018


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Dexorange said:


> How to fill form 80 ?
> It is online filling or should fill through adobe acrobat?
> 
> To prove functional English degree transcripts are enough for spouse?


you need letter from college mentioning that medium of instruction through out the course was in English..
transcripts are not considered as functional English proof


----------



## jebinson

shekar.ym said:


> congrats and good luck


Thanks Shekar


----------



## jebinson

beri2kool said:


> Hi
> 
> I see in immitracker that there is one CO contact for below:
> 
> Evidence of identity
> As the passport photo does not match the photo provided for the health assessment
> please provide:
> a statutory declaration(s) signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident who is not the child’s relative:
> 
> Any idea how this is arranged by an offshore candidate.
> I might be in similar situation as I have my child's passport generated when he was 4 months.


That totally depends on the CO, my daughter got her passport when she was 3 months old.

Ofcourse, she looked very different on Health assessment photo. No questions on that!


----------



## jchan

srinivask said:


> jchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> I got grant today for whole family.
> thanks a lot for all your advices. This forum is very useful.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and all the best.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> Lodgement date: 15/02/2018
> ANZSCO: 233512
> CO contacted: 10 July 2018 for spouse's proof of functional English ( degree transript)
> Grant: 27 Sept 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, at what time IST you got golden email?? Just to know upto what time in a day one can expect the grant email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you, i received the grant around 3:00Pm IST time. I received the email "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed" 1-2hrs before the grant email. Good luck bro.


----------



## jchan

RockyRaj said:


> jchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> I got grant today for whole family.
> thanks a lot for all your advices. This forum is very useful.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and all the best.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> Lodgement date: 15/02/2018
> ANZSCO: 233512
> CO contacted: 10 July 2018 for spouse's proof of functional English ( degree transript)
> Grant: 27 Sept 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> Did you sign/submit the form 956 to make an agent to represent on your behalf for the visa process?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi Rocky, yes we did.


----------



## ankur14

Could you please advise on which page DHA they have provided the information about the document types? I have read a lot on DHA and asking those questions about which i couldn't find information.


csdhan said:


> It is clearly written as Gov. Of India, MEA. PCC in India is given by GOI only, so national. This is both obvious and written in DHA site. Please go through all details in DHA site before lodging the visa by yourself.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

My CO Contact is 17th July( Lodge DAte 28th Feb' 18).....feeling anxiety butterflies now.......


----------



## vijaya_ghanta

shekar.ym said:


> vijaya_ghanta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Happy to inform you that me and my husband received the PR Grants today.
> 
> Lodged: 10th Feb, 2018
> CO Contact: 10th July, 2018
> Grant: 27th Sept, 2018
> IED: 28th Feb, 2019
> 
> Thank you All.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats and good luck
Click to expand...

Thank you Shekar..


----------



## priyanksrivastava

*Received grant today!!!*

Hi All,

I have been a silent observer of this forum for quite some time now and this forum has been full of informations for all kind of queries. 

By God's grace, I received a direct grant today. Below is my details.

EOI - May 16, 2018(80)
ITA - May 23, 2018
Lodgement - Jun 14, 2018
Direct Grant - Sep 27, 2018
IED - June 28, 2019

Thank you all!


----------



## yogeesh

priyanksrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this forum for quite some time now and this forum has been full of informations for all kind of queries.
> 
> By God's grace, I received a direct grant today. Below is my details.
> 
> EOI - May 16, 2018(80)
> ITA - May 23, 2018
> Lodgement - Jun 14, 2018
> Direct Grant - Sep 27, 2018
> IED - June 28, 2019
> 
> Thank you all!


Congratulations brother


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Heidi1312

Congratulations


priyanksrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this forum for quite some time now and this forum has been full of informations for all kind of queries.
> 
> By God's grace, I received a direct grant today. Below is my details.
> 
> EOI - May 16, 2018(80)
> ITA - May 23, 2018
> Lodgement - Jun 14, 2018
> Direct Grant - Sep 27, 2018
> IED - June 28, 2019
> 
> Thank you all!


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

priyanksrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this forum for quite some time now and this forum has been full of informations for all kind of queries.
> 
> By God's grace, I received a direct grant today. Below is my details.
> 
> EOI - May 16, 2018(80)
> ITA - May 23, 2018
> Lodgement - Jun 14, 2018
> Direct Grant - Sep 27, 2018
> IED - June 28, 2019
> 
> Thank you all!


Congratulations!


----------



## davidlovespressies

priyanksrivastava said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have been a silent observer of this forum for quite some time now and this forum has been full of informations for all kind of queries.
> 
> By god's grace, i received a direct grant today. Below is my details.
> 
> Eoi - may 16, 2018(80)
> ita - may 23, 2018
> lodgement - jun 14, 2018
> direct grant - sep 27, 2018
> ied - june 28, 2019
> 
> thank you all!


congratulations!!


----------



## umsal

Hello,

I am expecting my invite for 189 Visa in the next round ( Oct 11 ) , I have 75 points ( 261313 - Software eng ). I am also expecting my baby to be delivered around 17th of October. 

The process to apply for a passport/birth certificate for my baby might take more than the 2 months time ( by Dec 11 ) to apply for the 189 visa.

I have a few questions in this regard

1) - is the baby's passport mandatory to add him/her as a dependent in my 189 visa application

2) - is the birth certificate mandatory to add him/her as a dependent in my 189 visa application

3) - Is there a provision to add my baby to the 189 visa application at a later time post submission of the visa applicationand before allocation of Case Officer.


thank you


----------



## prateek_1103

priyanksrivastava said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have been a silent observer of this forum for quite some time now and this forum has been full of informations for all kind of queries.
> 
> By god's grace, i received a direct grant today. Below is my details.
> 
> Eoi - may 16, 2018(80)
> ita - may 23, 2018
> lodgement - jun 14, 2018
> direct grant - sep 27, 2018
> ied - june 28, 2019
> 
> thank you all!


congratulations bro. God bless you. 

What's your anzsco code ?


----------



## derik2020

Experts, Any idea how the processing of a 189 lodgement happens. Which month lodgements COs are looking these days?


----------



## farooq41

derik2020 said:


> Experts, Any idea how the processing of a 189 lodgement happens. Which month lodgements COs are looking these days?


June for direct grants and july for CO contacts


----------



## csdhan

derik2020 said:


> Experts, Any idea how the processing of a 189 lodgement happens. Which month lodgements COs are looking these days?


Not an expert but you can keep an eye in this thread and myimmitracker to get an idea,

Present latest applications which are being looked at are in June 2nd week but a lot of CO contact cases and no contact cases between last year and march this year are also being processed.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

derik2020 said:


> Experts, Any idea how the processing of a 189 lodgement happens. Which month lodgements COs are looking these days?


"Allocation time frames

Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.

Important: agents should not assume that they have months to provide supporting documentation. Applications should be complete at time of lodgement."

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/september-2017


----------



## gauraveca

What end date you are referring to? 



jebinson said:


> Just Google Form 80, you should be able to find it.
> 
> Keep in mind that the editable pdf version validates certain data format, don't hesitate to print and write if you have to provide additional info.
> 
> I got my CO contact just because I missed to put an end date, and the confusion in result of that.


----------



## RustedGold

ankur14 said:


> Guys, any suggestion on this?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I added it in Overseas - National. wasnt asked any q.


----------



## umsal

Hello,

I am expecting my invite for 189 Visa in the next round ( Oct 11 ) , I have 75 points ( 261313 - Software eng ). I am also expecting my baby to be delivered around 17th of October. 

The process to apply for a passport/birth certificate for my baby might take more than the 2 months time ( by Dec 11 ) to apply for the 189 visa.

I have a few questions in this regard

1) - is the baby's passport mandatory to add him/her as a dependent in my 189 visa application

2) - is the birth certificate mandatory to add him/her as a dependent in my 189 visa application

3) - Is there a provision to add my baby to the 189 visa application at a later time post submission of the visa applicationand before allocation of Case Officer.

any help will be appreciated


thank you


----------



## dhruvmisra

Hi all,

I have a question, what is considered as lodgement date,
The day we pay the visa fee or the day the application is last updated.

Kindly help in given your views on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff

dhruvmisra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question, what is considered as lodgement date,
> The day we pay the visa fee or the day the application is last updated.
> 
> Kindly help in given your views on this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The day you pay the visa fee


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## RustedGold

umsal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am expecting my invite for 189 Visa in the next round ( Oct 11 ) , I have 75 points ( 261313 - Software eng ). I am also expecting my baby to be delivered around 17th of October.
> 
> The process to apply for a passport/birth certificate for my baby might take more than the 2 months time ( by Dec 11 ) to apply for the 189 visa.
> 
> I have a few questions in this regard
> 
> 1) - is the baby's passport mandatory to add him/her as a dependent in my 189 visa application
> 
> 2) - is the birth certificate mandatory to add him/her as a dependent in my 189 visa application
> 
> 3) - Is there a provision to add my baby to the 189 visa application at a later time post submission of the visa application and before allocation of Case Officer.
> 
> any help will be appreciated
> 
> 
> thank you


For 1 & 2
All the applicants- primary and dependent passport is mandatory to lodge 189 application.(National identification may be optional- but good to have for direct grants)

birth Certificate of your child affirms your relationship. So its definitely required. New borns would also require their vaccination chart from what i read in various forums.

For 3:
You can inform them of your situation and add applicant at a later point in time(anytime before your PR is granted) - this what i read in their website. Please go through their website- You will understand all that you need to.

Also Just hold on for a while, you might get more guidance from the seniors here.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## sravs448

umsal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am expecting my invite for 189 Visa in the next round ( Oct 11 ) , I have 75 points ( 261313 - Software eng ). I am also expecting my baby to be delivered around 17th of October.
> 
> The process to apply for a passport/birth certificate for my baby might take more than the 2 months time ( by Dec 11 ) to apply for the 189 visa.
> 
> I have a few questions in this regard
> 
> 1) - is the baby's passport mandatory to add him/her as a dependent in my 189 visa application
> 
> 2) - is the birth certificate mandatory to add him/her as a dependent in my 189 visa application
> 
> 3) - Is there a provision to add my baby to the 189 visa application at a later time post submission of the visa applicationand before allocation of Case Officer.
> 
> any help will be appreciated
> 
> 
> thank you


Passport is mandatory to add the baby/any family member.

It's hardly taking 10days to get a new passport in India. If you want to avoid the CO contact and delay in your application, try to get the birth certificate and passport ASAP after the birth and then lodge application.
Else, you lodge application without baby's details and upload Form 1022,baby's birth certificate and passport whenever they are available. Aftwr 3-4 months when CO to get assigned , he will add the baby to application with free of cost.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RustedGold

abhishekshroff said:


> The day you pay the visa fee
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
> QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
> QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
> Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


Agreed. Also i see that we can update documents till before a CO is assigned. It actually wouldnt effect the processing date!


----------



## dhruvmisra

abhishekshroff said:


> The day you pay the visa fee
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
> QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
> QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
> Visa lodged - 1/8/2018




Thanks a lot abhishek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malar2331

Hi
My husband applied for eoi on September 16th,2018. He got 65 points and added 5points of mine. Now he got 70points in the category 2621 DATABASE AND SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATORS, AND ICT SECURITY SPECIALISTS. Can anybody say when we will get an invitation for this category? Bcoz his visa is valid for up-to 5months.


----------



## Robi.bd

Application status finalized two weeks back in immi account, it says to check message/email but I did not receive any such communication.

I called DHA Monday, this week. They said same what I can see in immi account also could not say any timeline when I will receive email. Anybody with similar experience ?


----------



## derik2020

farooq41 said:


> June for direct grants and july for CO contacts


Thanks mate. :fingerscrossed:



csdhan said:


> Not an expert but you can keep an eye in this thread and myimmitracker to get an idea,
> 
> Present latest applications which are being looked at are in June 2nd week but a lot of CO contact cases and no contact cases between last year and march this year are also being processed.


I lodged mine on 11th September. seems like a long wait... :clock:



PrettyIsotonic said:


> "Allocation time frames
> 
> Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.
> 
> Important: agents should not assume that they have months to provide supporting documentation. Applications should be complete at time of lodgement."
> 
> Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/september-2017



Thanks mate. Allocating new applications to control the load is a good news...


----------



## bssanthosh47

Malar2331 said:


> Hi
> My husband applied for eoi on September 16th,2018. He got 65 points and added 5points of mine. Now he got 70points in the category 2621 DATABASE AND SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATORS, AND ICT SECURITY SPECIALISTS. Can anybody say when we will get an invitation for this category? Bcoz his visa is valid for up-to 5months.



Check the estimate here . Atleast a min wait of 6-8 months for 70pointers.

189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


----------



## Binnie

All the 🦋 died and hopes killed for today...no grant today for July co contact cases. Mera number kab ayega


----------



## sharma.shailender

Robi.bd said:


> Application status finalized two weeks back in immi account, it says to check message/email but I did not receive any such communication.
> 
> I called DHA Monday, this week. They said same what I can see in immi account also could not say any timeline when I will receive email. Anybody with similar experience ?


Can you spot any new entry in correspondence under Messages section. Any email sent to candidate/agent is usually listed there. If there is no new entry, may be you have to wait for 1-2 days.


----------



## shekar.ym

priyanksrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this forum for quite some time now and this forum has been full of informations for all kind of queries.
> 
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I received a direct grant today. Below is my details.
> 
> 
> 
> EOI - May 16, 2018(80)
> 
> ITA - May 23, 2018
> 
> Lodgement - Jun 14, 2018
> 
> Direct Grant - Sep 27, 2018
> 
> IED - June 28, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all!




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umsal

RustedGold said:


> For 1 & 2
> All the applicants- primary and dependent passport is mandatory to lodge 189 application.(National identification may be optional- but good to have for direct grants)
> 
> birth Certificate of your child affirms your relationship. So its definitely required. New borns would also require their vaccination chart from what i read in various forums.
> 
> For 3:
> You can inform them of your situation and add applicant at a later point in time(anytime before your PR is granted) - this what i read in their website. Please go through their website- You will understand all that you need to.
> 
> Also Just hold on for a while, you might get more guidance from the seniors here.
> 
> Good luck with your application.



thank you so much for the reply


----------



## Robi.bd

sharma.shailender said:


> Can you spot any new entry in correspondence under Messages section. Any email sent to candidate/agent is usually listed there. If there is no new entry, may be you have to wait for 1-2 days.


No there is no new message.Application has finalized 2 week back since then I am waiting for message/email but no such communication. There is no agent in my case.


----------



## ankur14

Hi All,

Can we pay visa fee by a forex card? If yes, could you please help me with the details of how we can use Forex card to pay?


----------



## amitkb

priyanksrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this forum for quite some time now and this forum has been full of informations for all kind of queries.
> 
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I received a direct grant today. Below is my details.
> 
> 
> 
> EOI - May 16, 2018(80)
> 
> ITA - May 23, 2018
> 
> Lodgement - Jun 14, 2018
> 
> Direct Grant - Sep 27, 2018
> 
> IED - June 28, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all!




Many congratulations to you. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Christmas holidays
Friends any idea usually when is co holidays in Christmas and when they resume duty?

Pls shaare


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Gods grace said:


> Hey guys, m there too waiting since the CO contact on 8th Aug. my CO’s name is Sally, from Adelaide, is anyone with same CO n is granted now?




Bro I saw ur messgae stating co contacted u, can u share the query plsbro as it will be helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigravi

Hi, anyone waiting with July CO contact? A few days back noticed a July-10 grant after that no movement.


----------



## 777k

School Search - Hi All, good day. Not sure if this is the right thread. Please assist/guide me. Iam at Springvale, Melbourne currently. I need to join my daughter in a good government primary school. She has completed grade 5 previously. If we are at Springvale, what are the other suburbs/ places (as per school one) which I can try to join her. As per bettereducattion.com.au I saw Springvale primary schools with lower ranks. Hence request your feedback. Also if someone can add the initial documents which will be required by the school. Thanks.


----------



## jebinson

Hi 777k, You would get better responses if you post this in post-grant threads.

Please have a look at https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/



777k said:


> School Search - Hi All, good day. Not sure if this is the right thread. Please assist/guide me. Iam at Springvale, Melbourne currently. I need to join my daughter in a good government primary school. She has completed grade 5 previously. If we are at Springvale, what are the other suburbs/ places (as per school one) which I can try to join her. As per bettereducattion.com.au I saw Springvale primary schools with lower ranks. Hence request your feedback. Also if someone can add the initial documents which will be required by the school. Thanks.


----------



## umsal

hi ,

Do i need to attach all the cancelled/expired passport for dependents ?

for the main applicant , should i upload all the pages of current and previous passport?

form 80 is needed for dependents ?

should i give 10 year visa and international travel history for spouse ?

any help will be highly appreciated .

thank you in advance


----------



## shekar.ym

umsal said:


> hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> Do i need to attach all the cancelled/expired passport for dependents ?
> 
> 
> 
> for the main applicant , should i upload all the pages of current and previous passport?
> 
> 
> 
> form 80 is needed for dependents ?
> 
> 
> 
> should i give 10 year visa and international travel history for spouse ?
> 
> 
> 
> any help will be highly appreciated .
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advance




Yes for all your questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

craigravi said:


> Hi, anyone waiting with July CO contact? A few days back noticed a July-10 grant after that no movement.



Me toooo ! 17th July CO contact.


----------



## ajay_ghale

Did you guys Submit payslips for full duration while filing VISA?

I do not have payslip for initial 1.2 years out of my 8 years of experience and looking for suggestions.
I do have Form 16, Form 26AS, PF statement, Bank statements, promotion letters etc for full 8 years of duration.


----------



## Binnie

Me too 12 July co contact waiting eagerly.. this weekend is killing


----------



## Khushbu107

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can we pay visa fee by a forex card? If yes, could you please help me with the details of how we can use Forex card to pay?




It’s just like a normal credit card but it has to be pre-loaded with AUD.. 
for getting the card, you can reach any bank.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9

quick question - does anyone know that if primary applicant is not in australia (working abroad), would spouse & children get benefits (from central link) ?


----------



## shekar.ym

ihaleem9 said:


> quick question - does anyone know that if primary applicant is not in australia (working abroad), would spouse & children get benefits (from central link) ?


may be a wrong thread for this question.


----------



## mahaindia

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can we pay visa fee by a forex card? If yes, could you please help me with the details of how we can use Forex card to pay?


Hello Ankur,
Yes, we can pay using forex card, I did it that way. Used centrum for money conversion from INR to $. Once the money is loaded in the card, it's like using any other card. Felt this to be very simple method. Later the same card can be used as a debit card if required in other countries and also can load 13 other currencies if required to be used in other countries.
Hope this helps
Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## jebinson

I attached my pay stubs of last 12 years, every one of them!

You can't help it if you don't have them with you. What you can do is, write an email to your HR asking exactly what you need. if they respond that it can not be provided. Print it as PDF and attach it.

You have all other documents to support your employment and a proof that you can't get hold of the old pay stubs.




ajay_ghale said:


> Did you guys Submit payslips for full duration while filing VISA?
> 
> I do not have payslip for initial 1.2 years out of my 8 years of experience and looking for suggestions.
> I do have Form 16, Form 26AS, PF statement, Bank statements, promotion letters etc for full 8 years of duration.


----------



## jebinson

They will get all the benefits, I have a friend who is in a similar situation.



ihaleem9 said:


> quick question - does anyone know that if primary applicant is not in australia (working abroad), would spouse & children get benefits (from central link) ?


----------



## tsb_warks

Applied 6th April, Medical 13th April. No CO contact. Application status "Received"

The wait keeps getting longer!


----------



## NITINVERMA85

tsb_warks said:


> Applied 6th April, Medical 13th April. No CO contact. Application status "Received"
> 
> The wait keeps getting longer!


I have applied via a consultant and applied for grant on 21 Sep 2018. So, lack info about this process. 

1. Can anyone explain the stages of the application.
2. Why hasn't 'tsb_warks' who has applied on 6 April hasn't got the grant or a CO contact yet since the list has moved to around 14 June on immitracker? Is it plain bad luck or any other factor?


----------



## ajay_ghale

Thanks Jebinson.
Yes, I have HR email as a proof that i couldn't arrange pay slips for first year.

Anyone else with similar situation? Not having all the payslips?


jebinson said:


> I attached my pay stubs of last 12 years, every one of them!
> 
> You can't help it if you don't have them with you. What you can do is, write an email to your HR asking exactly what you need. if they respond that it can not be provided. Print it as PDF and attach it.
> 
> You have all other documents to support your employment and a proof that you can't get hold of the old pay stubs.


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Following from 1... Now it is 1001..


----------



## ankur14

Thanks for the information. Did you pay anything extra like transaction fee using forex card?


mahaindia said:


> Hello Ankur,
> Yes, we can pay using forex card, I did it that way. Used centrum for money conversion from INR to $. Once the money is loaded in the card, it's like using any other card. Felt this to be very simple method. Later the same card can be used as a debit card if required in other countries and also can load 13 other currencies if required to be used in other countries.
> Hope this helps
> Regards,
> Maharajan


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushbu107

ankur14 said:


> Thanks for the information. Did you pay anything extra like transaction fee using forex card?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk




Centrum will offer higher than HDFC/ICICI over and above inter bank rate.. there will charges for buying new forex card and loading charges every time.. loading charges depends on the bank, however cumulative cost is any time cheaper than swiping your local credit card.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gods grace

Hi Dillu85, this is Sis not bro, my CO contact was for functional English for myself, my husband is d primary applicant. Lodged on 26th March, CO on 8th Aug☹


----------



## Goki

Hi All , 
Need you expert advice here . 

Me(secondary Applicant- Offshore ) and my wife (Primary Applicant - Onshore ) had applied for 189 visa on 8th of August (different occupation list - no partner pints claimed ) . However we had already applied for an dependent visa for me earlier on march 2nd . we got a IMMI commencement mail on August 15th for the 189 visa . However the application status of the dependent visa raised for me on 2nd march is still in received state and also no update for that . is that the dependent visa a reason for the slow processing of 189 Visa . Should i withdraw the dependent visa raised for me on 2nd march . is that the depended visa causing us the issue ? Your advice on this would be much appreciated . Thanks


----------



## ajay_ghale

ajay_ghale said:


> Did you guys Submit payslips for full duration while filing VISA?
> 
> I do not have payslip for initial 1.2 years out of my 8 years of experience and looking for suggestions.
> I do have Form 16, Form 26AS, PF statement, Bank statements, promotion letters etc for full 8 years of duration.


Any comments guys?


----------



## redtar1979

Gods grace said:


> Hey guys, m there too waiting since the CO contact on 8th Aug. my CO’s name is Sally, from Adelaide, is anyone with same CO n is granted now?


Hi I have the same CO , contacted August 17


----------



## J_Scorpion

ajay_ghale said:


> Any comments guys?


Bank statement is preffered more than salary slips..... cheers

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## Malar2331

Hi
My husband applied for eoi on September 16th,2018. He got 65 points and added 5points of mine. Now he got 70points in the category 2621 DATABASE AND SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATORS, AND ICT SECURITY SPECIALISTS. Can anybody say when we will get an invitation for this category? Bcoz his visa is valid for up-to 5months.


----------



## ajay_ghale

I have bank statements for all 8 years period. So hopefully that will be Ok.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

Wrong thread ... plz stick to valid thread for more information


Malar2331 said:


> Hi
> My husband applied for eoi on September 16th,2018. He got 65 points and added 5points of mine. Now he got 70points in the category 2621 DATABASE AND SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATORS, AND ICT SECURITY SPECIALISTS. Can anybody say when we will get an invitation for this category? Bcoz his visa is valid for up-to 5months.


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

J_Scorpion said:


> Bank statement is preffered more than salary slips..... cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


bank statements are considered as 3rd party proof of salary deposits.....salary slips are needed


----------



## shekar.ym

ajay_ghale said:


> Any comments guys?



https://www.expatforum.com/expats/14669074-post9908.html


----------



## shekar.ym

Malar2331 said:


> Hi
> My husband applied for eoi on September 16th,2018. He got 65 points and added 5points of mine. Now he got 70points in the category 2621 DATABASE AND SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATORS, AND ICT SECURITY SPECIALISTS. Can anybody say when we will get an invitation for this category? Bcoz his visa is valid for up-to 5months.


http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/

refer this link for a approximate estimate


----------



## J_Scorpion

Bank statement can not be faked. EVen if its 3rd party then also it is more preferred and trusted.

Cheers


shekar.ym said:


> bank statements are considered as 3rd party proof of salary deposits.....salary slips are needed


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

J_Scorpion said:


> Bank statement can not be faked. EVen if its 3rd party then also it is more preferred and trusted.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx

official docs in the above list has no mention of bank statements..it clearly says salary slips / pay slips


----------



## Bella_Sea

Hi, I lodged my 189 visa application 2 weeks ago and now I want to upload few more documents/papers (like PCC, notarized ID card change etc.). 

In this case, can I use the function "Attached documents" under Action menu? Is it possible for CO to view those newly uploaded documents in the future once the case is assigned? So far the status of my application is still "Received"? And when I click on "View application", the pdf summary of my application did not show new documents I just uploaded, only the documents I submitted at the beginning. 

Thanks a lot for your guidance.


----------



## shekar.ym

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi, I lodged my 189 visa application 2 weeks ago and now I want to upload few more documents/papers (like PCC, notarized ID card change etc.).
> 
> In this case, can I use the function "Attached documents" under Action menu? Is it possible for CO to view those newly uploaded documents in the future once the case is assigned? So far the status of my application is still "Received"? And when I click on "View application", the pdf summary of my application did not show new documents I just uploaded, only the documents I submitted at the beginning.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your guidance.


thats correct...docs which you loaded after lodge will not be seen in the pdf summary that you downloaded from "View Application"..

But CO should be able to see any docs you uploaded before or after lodge.


----------



## ajay_ghale

shekar.ym said:


> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/14669074-post9908.html


Shekar,

I couldnt find relevant info for payslips in the link provided by you.

What do you suggest, i dont have payslip for 1.2 years of exp but have everything else(pf, tax docs, form 16) for that duration. Should i claim the experience or not?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

As per immi tracker there are lot of people with 11 July co contact waiting.. so hold on 12 July and after co contact might be cleared in a week or two


----------



## shekar.ym

ajay_ghale said:


> Shekar,
> 
> I couldnt find relevant info for payslips in the link provided by you.
> 
> What do you suggest, i dont have payslip for 1.2 years of exp but have everything else(pf, tax docs, form 16) for that duration. Should i claim the experience or not?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk




The guy who posted that link was suggesting that you try to get the pay slips and if that is not possible try to get an email from HR mentioning that they can’t provide pay slips. You can use this email if CO asks.

Tax docs like form 16, pf should be good enough. But CO can still insist for salary slips . If that happens you need to explain the same to CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ojha

Mechanical Engineer; PTE: 88; Australian education postgrad; On shore 
EOI : November 2017
Points : 70
PR Applied and Fee paid : 23.03.2018 
Medical 6.04.2018 
1st CO contact : 9.08.18 birth certificate in English and PTE score
Requested documents submitted : 13.09.2018
Grant: Waiting eagerly


----------



## sammy163

ojha said:


> Mechanical Engineer; PTE: 88; Australian education postgrad; On shore
> EOI : November 2017
> Points : 70
> PR Applied and Fee paid : 23.03.2018
> Medical 6.04.2018
> 1st CO contact : 9.08.18 birth certificate in English and PTE score
> Requested documents submitted : 13.09.2018
> Grant: Waiting eagerly




Hi , can u share what was co contact on Pte score?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ojha

Dillu85 said:


> Hi , can u share what was co contact on Pte score?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he asked me to send the PTE score through PTE website instead of just score


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Is there any benefit of writing to DHA to finalize the case if it is decision ready? has anyone tried approaching them in this way?.


----------



## ankur14

Hi All,

Finally we have lodged visa for a family of 2. We'll share the list of documents and the details we have filled in visa application in a different post. We want to send the PTE score to DHA again to avoid CO contact for PTE. Kindly assist what options we need to choose in the attached screenshot from PTE website to do it.


----------



## andyrent

hey guys I have one query... 
I already got the grant and yet to visit Australia .... but i need to get a new passport..as theere are no more pages left.... 

is it ok for me to update the passport no now ? 
what should be the reason 
Below are the list of reasons I need to select : 

- Expired
- Cancelled
- Damaged
- Stolen
- Incorrectly recorded
- Lost

There is no reason to say that no more pages left...in the passport

Thanks for any guidance if anyone can provide.


----------



## RockyRaj

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally we have lodged visa for a family of 2. We'll share the list of documents and the details we have filled in visa application in a different post. We want to send the PTE score to DHA again to avoid CO contact for PTE. Kindly assist what options we need to choose in the attached screenshot from PTE website to do it.




Search department of home affairs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

andyrent said:


> hey guys I have one query...
> I already got the grant and yet to visit Australia .... but i need to get a new passport..as theere are no more pages left....
> 
> is it ok for me to update the passport no now ?
> what should be the reason
> Below are the list of reasons I need to select :
> 
> - Expired
> - Cancelled
> - Damaged
> - Stolen
> - Incorrectly recorded
> - Lost
> 
> There is no reason to say that no more pages left...in the passport
> 
> Thanks for any guidance if anyone can provide.




I think it should be cancelled since passport office stamps cancelled when they issue new passport. This is my view.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

*Documents Uploaded for Visa Application*

*MAIN APPLICANT DOCUMENT UPLOADING AREA:*


*Birth or Age, Evidence of*
1. 10th Marksheet
2. Aadhaar Card
3. Passport
4. PAN Card

*Change of Name, Evidence of*
1. Deed Poll (Affidavit)

*Character, Evidence of	*
1. Indian PCC


*Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
1. PTE Scorecard

*Photograph - Passport	*
1. 45mm x 35mm passport size photo

*Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	*
1. UG & PG Combined Marksheets/Transcripts
2. UG & PG Degree

*Skills Assessment, Evidence of	*
1. ACS Skill Assessment

*Travel Document	*
1. Passport

*Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
1. All employment combined payslips
2. All employment PF statement
3. All employment reference letter/statutory declaration
4. All employment ITRV & Form26A (Tax Statement)
5. All employment appraisal letters
6. Bank statement last covering all salaries
7. Current Company ID Card

*Partner skills, Evidence of	*
1. Spouse Passport
2. Spouse ACS Skill assessment
3. Spouse PTE Scorecard
4. Spouse 10th Marksheet for Date of Birth proof

*Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*
1. Form 80


*DEPENDENT APPLICANT DOCUMENT UPLOADING AREA:*


*Birth or Age, Evidence of*
1. 10th Marksheet
2. Aadhaar Card
3. Passport
4. PAN Card

*Character, Evidence of	*
1. Indian PCC


*Member of Family Unit, Evidence of	*
1. Marriage Certificate

*Photograph - Passport	*
1. 45mm x 35mm passport size photo

*Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of	*
1. Marriage Certificate

*Skills Assessment, Evidence of	*
1. ACS Skill Assessment

*Travel Document	*
1. Passport

*Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*
1. Form 80

*Other Docs*
1. All employment combined payslips
2. All employment PF statement
3. All employment reference letter/statutory declaration
4. All employment ITRV & Form26A (Tax Statement)
5. All employment appraisal letters
6. Bank statement last covering all salaries
7. Current Company ID Card


----------



## andyrent

RockyRaj said:


> I think it should be cancelled since passport office stamps cancelled when they issue new passport. This is my view.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks i too think it is cancelled


----------



## Khushbu107

ankur14 said:


> *MAIN APPLICANT DOCUMENT UPLOADING AREA:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. 10th Marksheet
> 
> 2. Aadhaar Card
> 
> 3. Passport
> 
> 4. PAN Card
> 
> 
> 
> *Change of Name, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. Deed Poll (Affidavit)
> 
> 
> 
> *Character, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. Indian PCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. PTE Scorecard
> 
> 
> 
> *Photograph - Passport*
> 
> 1. 45mm x 35mm passport size photo
> 
> 
> 
> *Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. UG & PG Combined Marksheets/Transcripts
> 
> 2. UG & PG Degree
> 
> 
> 
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. ACS Skill Assessment
> 
> 
> 
> *Travel Document*
> 
> 1. Passport
> 
> 
> 
> *Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. All employment combined payslips
> 
> 2. All employment PF statement
> 
> 3. All employment reference letter/statutory declaration
> 
> 4. All employment ITRV & Form26A (Tax Statement)
> 
> 5. All employment appraisal letters
> 
> 6. Bank statement last covering all salaries
> 
> 7. Current Company ID Card
> 
> 
> 
> *Partner skills, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. Spouse Passport
> 
> 2. Spouse ACS Skill assessment
> 
> 3. Spouse PTE Scorecard
> 
> 4. Spouse 10th Marksheet for Date of Birth proof
> 
> 
> 
> *Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*
> 
> 1. Form 80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DEPENDENT APPLICANT DOCUMENT UPLOADING AREA:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. 10th Marksheet
> 
> 2. Aadhaar Card
> 
> 3. Passport
> 
> 4. PAN Card
> 
> 
> 
> *Character, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. Indian PCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Member of Family Unit, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 
> 
> 
> *Photograph - Passport*
> 
> 1. 45mm x 35mm passport size photo
> 
> 
> 
> *Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 
> 
> 
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. ACS Skill Assessment
> 
> 
> 
> *Travel Document*
> 
> 1. Passport
> 
> 
> 
> *Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*
> 
> 1. Form 80
> 
> 
> 
> *Other Docs*
> 
> 1. All employment combined payslips
> 
> 2. All employment PF statement
> 
> 3. All employment reference letter/statutory declaration
> 
> 4. All employment ITRV & Form26A (Tax Statement)
> 
> 5. All employment appraisal letters
> 
> 6. Bank statement last covering all salaries
> 
> 7. Current Company ID Card




Add email evidence of scores sending it to DHA along with PTE scorecard..
Add marriage photograph and joint bank statements if you have.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushbu107

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally we have lodged visa for a family of 2. We'll share the list of documents and the details we have filled in visa application in a different post. We want to send the PTE score to DHA again to avoid CO contact for PTE. Kindly assist what options we need to choose in the attached screenshot from PTE website to do it.




You can only send it once.. if you’ve already send it while applying for exam then you can’t share it again..
If you haven’t, then search for Country as Australia, and in last section, put immigration as keyword.. DHA will show up.. add and submit order.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushbu107

ojha said:


> Mechanical Engineer; PTE: 88; Australian education postgrad; On shore
> EOI : November 2017
> Points : 70
> PR Applied and Fee paid : 23.03.2018
> Medical 6.04.2018
> 1st CO contact : 9.08.18 birth certificate in English and PTE score
> Requested documents submitted : 13.09.2018
> Grant: Waiting eagerly




Haven’t you uploaded passport and other proofs? Why is birth certificate required?
It’s difficult to even get a birth certificate now if you’re born before 1989.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman

ankur14 said:


> *MAIN APPLICANT DOCUMENT UPLOADING AREA:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. 10th Marksheet
> 
> 2. Aadhaar Card
> 
> 3. Passport
> 
> 4. PAN Card
> 
> 
> 
> *Change of Name, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. Deed Poll (Affidavit)
> 
> 
> 
> *Character, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. Indian PCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. PTE Scorecard
> 
> 
> 
> *Photograph - Passport*
> 
> 1. 45mm x 35mm passport size photo
> 
> 
> 
> *Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. UG & PG Combined Marksheets/Transcripts
> 
> 2. UG & PG Degree
> 
> 
> 
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. ACS Skill Assessment
> 
> 
> 
> *Travel Document*
> 
> 1. Passport
> 
> 
> 
> *Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. All employment combined payslips
> 
> 2. All employment PF statement
> 
> 3. All employment reference letter/statutory declaration
> 
> 4. All employment ITRV & Form26A (Tax Statement)
> 
> 5. All employment appraisal letters
> 
> 6. Bank statement last covering all salaries
> 
> 7. Current Company ID Card
> 
> 
> 
> *Partner skills, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. Spouse Passport
> 
> 2. Spouse ACS Skill assessment
> 
> 3. Spouse PTE Scorecard
> 
> 4. Spouse 10th Marksheet for Date of Birth proof
> 
> 
> 
> *Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*
> 
> 1. Form 80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DEPENDENT APPLICANT DOCUMENT UPLOADING AREA:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. 10th Marksheet
> 
> 2. Aadhaar Card
> 
> 3. Passport
> 
> 4. PAN Card
> 
> 
> 
> *Character, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. Indian PCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Member of Family Unit, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 
> 
> 
> *Photograph - Passport*
> 
> 1. 45mm x 35mm passport size photo
> 
> 
> 
> *Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 
> 
> 
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> 
> 1. ACS Skill Assessment
> 
> 
> 
> *Travel Document*
> 
> 1. Passport
> 
> 
> 
> *Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*
> 
> 1. Form 80
> 
> 
> 
> *Other Docs*
> 
> 1. All employment combined payslips
> 
> 2. All employment PF statement
> 
> 3. All employment reference letter/statutory declaration
> 
> 4. All employment ITRV & Form26A (Tax Statement)
> 
> 5. All employment appraisal letters
> 
> 6. Bank statement last covering all salaries
> 
> 7. Current Company ID Card



There is a requirement of printing the name at the back of photograph. Does photo studio provides such kind of photos. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

What should be the response for “Has the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the skilled migration points test?” for an offshore applicant who has done graduation in India?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

RockyRaj said:


> What should be the response for “Has the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the skilled migration points test?” for an offshore applicant who has done graduation in India?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It should be NO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

Tomorrow is again public holiday in Australia sooo wait


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

immaculateaman said:


> There is a requirement of printing the name at the back of photograph. Does photo studio provides such kind of photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I literally wrote my name in block letters in my own handwriting. 

Did the same for 485 and got it no issues.


----------



## Mohammed786

PrettyIsotonic said:


> immaculateaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a requirement of printing the name at the back of photograph. Does photo studio provides such kind of photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I literally wrote my name in block letters in my own handwriting.
> 
> Did the same for 485 and got it no issues.
Click to expand...

How and where did you write your name?
Behind the pic and uploaded both side of the pic?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Mohammed786 said:


> How and where did you write your name?
> Behind the pic and uploaded both side of the pic?


Yup, haha


----------



## derik2020

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I literally wrote my name in block letters in my own handwriting.
> 
> Did the same for 485 and got it no issues.


*I didn't write my name on the photo. Just uploaded the photo as it is. Is it compulsory to include the name?

If so, do I have to re-upload a new photo with my name?*


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

derik2020 said:


> *I didn't write my name on the photo. Just uploaded the photo as it is. Is it compulsory to include the name?
> 
> If so, do I have to re-upload a new photo with my name?*


The instructions on my immiaccount / document checklist had something about printing the name on the back, so that's what I did. 

Perhaps check your account and see? If you have the same instructions, no harm uploading a copy with your name printed on the back I guess. 
(also, I applied for 190)


----------



## Hasanfiaz

*CO contact number*

Hi friends,

What is the phone number where i can take update about my case or talk to CO. My case is with GSM adelaide.

Thanks


----------



## derik2020

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The instructions on my immiaccount / document checklist had something about printing the name on the back, so that's what I did.
> 
> Perhaps check your account and see? If you have the same instructions, no harm uploading a copy with your name printed on the back I guess.
> (also, I applied for 190)


Thanks mate.


----------



## Mohammed786

PrettyIsotonic said:


> derik2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I didn't write my name on the photo. Just uploaded the photo as it is. Is it compulsory to include the name?
> 
> If so, do I have to re-upload a new photo with my name?*
> 
> 
> 
> The instructions on my immiaccount / document checklist had something about printing the name on the back, so that's what I did.
> 
> Perhaps check your account and see? If you have the same instructions, no harm uploading a copy with your name printed on the back I guess.
> (also, I applied for 190)
Click to expand...

The immi account document check list is different from the one on the DHA website, because i am unable to find the requirement of uploading the pic.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Mohammed786 said:


> The immi account document check list is different from the one on the DHA website, because i am unable to find the requirement of uploading the pic.


Yeah it popped up after 1 July 2018 from what I remember, it used to be required and then was removed and has been added again.


----------



## bssanthosh47

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yeah it popped up after 1 July 2018 from what I remember, it used to be required and then was removed and has been added again.


Hi PI ,

I too have the same doubt on the photograph . I had read the checklist too . You played it smart 

I uploaded the digital copy of the photograph taken from the studio .

I again want to take inputs from people who have got grants !

@jebinson , @priyanksrivastava , 
@Shoryuken

anyone who has received grants recently pls comment your inputs . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## RockyRaj

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi PI ,
> 
> I too have the same doubt on the photograph . I had read the checklist too . You played it smart
> 
> I uploaded the digital copy of the photograph taken from the studio .
> 
> I again want to take inputs from people who have got grants !
> 
> @jebinson , @priyanksrivastava ,
> @Shoryuken
> 
> anyone who has received grants recently pls comment your inputs .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh




Guys I clicked on the checklist link which is added to the invite which directs to the DoHA webpage. I haven’t noted such requirement for the photograph.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

Here you go the link. I did not notice such requirement for photograph

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-/Skilled-Independent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nehabhardwaj84

Hi Experts,

I currently have a TSS work visa and have to travel to Australia in December. Meanwhile, I had got the invitation for lodging 189 as well which I did today. I was just going through the 189 process page on the homeaffairs website and it says the below -

"If you applied outside Australia
If you held an Australian visa at the time you lodged your visa application, you must apply for and be granted another visa to enter Australia.

When in Australia, you can apply for a Bridging visa A (BVA). The bridging visa will come into effect if the visa you entered Australia on expires. A BVA lets you stay in Australia while your subclass 189 visa application is being processed."

Does any one have any information about this? I knew that after grant my visa will expire but this says that application alone makes the other visa nill. Can anyone please comment on this?

Also, what is the current processing time for grant going on? I have applied for Software Engineer on 75 points.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## Bluesurf

Hi Guys, I’ve logged my application in August with all supporting documents, except the health check. My IMMI account states that the health check requirements for my visa have not been determined yet. Is anyone else in the same situation? Hoping for a direct grant and need some guidance on whether to pursue the heath check before CO review. Any guidnace would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## immaculateaman

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I literally wrote my name in block letters in my own handwriting.
> 
> Did the same for 485 and got it no issues.




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Bluesurf said:


> Hi Guys, I’ve logged my application in August with all supporting documents, except the health check. My IMMI account states that the health check requirements for my visa have not been determined yet. Is anyone else in the same situation? Hoping for a direct grant and need some guidance on whether to pursue the heath check before CO review. Any guidnace would be appreciated. Thanks




Generate HAP id and get the Medicals done. Why do you want to give a chance for CO contact??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gods grace

It’s Labour day in Australia today hence relax.


----------



## Shoryuken

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi PI ,
> 
> I too have the same doubt on the photograph . I had read the checklist too . You played it smart
> 
> I uploaded the digital copy of the photograph taken from the studio .
> 
> I again want to take inputs from people who have got grants !
> 
> @jebinson , @priyanksrivastava ,
> @Shoryuken
> 
> anyone who has received grants recently pls comment your inputs .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


For my application:
Didnt upload any photographs, it was not needed (at that time) and CO didnt ask for it.

based on my common sense:

My view is that checklist is shared with paper based applications so you may need to write your name behind photograph for paper based application submission.

If you just upload digital copy in your immi application , i think front side is suffice.But then this is my uninformed viewpoint based on my guess only.

Edit: checked the 189 visa webpage again, couldnt find this photograph requirement 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

Bluesurf said:


> Hi Guys, I’ve logged my application in August with all supporting documents, except the health check. My IMMI account states that the health check requirements for my visa have not been determined yet. Is anyone else in the same situation? Hoping for a direct grant and need some guidance on whether to pursue the heath check before CO review. Any guidnace would be appreciated. Thanks


Philosophically speaking,in this situation You need to listen to the guy with most powerful handgun in the world. He says “
You gotta ask yourself a question,
Is my application decision ready? 
Now is it.... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

On my immiaccount under "Required" documents, the photograph is listed there. It was re-added after 1 July 2018 - again I'm a 190 applicant so perhaps it is not popping up for 189'ers


----------



## csdhan

PrettyIsotonic said:


> On my immiaccount under "Required" documents, the photograph is listed there. It was re-added after 1 July 2018 - again I'm a 190 applicant so perhaps it is not popping up for 189'ers


It is popping up for 189 too and the requirements show the same thing of printing name on the back etc. I uploaded only the digital copy with no names.

May be dropping a mail to DHA will help clear this up?


----------



## jebinson

Photo is not mandatory!


----------



## ankur14

The printing of name was for the physical application submission. Now that everything is online, you do not need to put name in the photograph. I didn't do it and i think it will be fine if you don't do it as well.


immaculateaman said:


> There is a requirement of printing the name at the back of photograph. Does photo studio provides such kind of photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Sure, will add the email confirmation of pte confirmation mail to DHA. Was thinking of adding marriage pics but then didn't do it as it was not a requested doc in checklist provided by DHA. we do not have any joint bank account, the only proof we have is marriage certificate.


Khushbu107 said:


> Add email evidence of scores sending it to DHA along with PTE scorecard..
> Add marriage photograph and joint bank statements if you have..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingslayer405

Dear friends,
May I ask a question here please? My partner and I applied through an agent, so I don't know what lodge date means here please...
We got invited on 20th June, submitted the materials on 20th July, paid the application fee on 21st July and finished our medical examinations on 4th Aug. So which date is the lodge date here please?
Thank you!


----------



## dipanshub

Hello Experts,

I am expecting an invite in next round and currently in the preparation of the documents, could anyone tell me how to send the PTE scores to Visa Officer officially? Looks like simply attaching score card won't be sufficient.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Kingslayer405 said:


> Dear friends,
> May I ask a question here please? My partner and I applied through an agent, so I don't know what lodge date means here please...
> We got invited on 20th June, submitted the materials on 20th July, paid the application fee on 21st July and finished our medical examinations on 4th Aug. So which date is the lodge date here please?
> Thank you!


hi,

The day you pay your fees i.e 21st july 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Kingslayer405

thanks Santhosh



bssanthosh47 said:


> hi,
> 
> The day you pay your fees i.e 21st july
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## RockyRaj

dipanshub said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am expecting an invite in next round and currently in the preparation of the documents, could anyone tell me how to send the PTE scores to Visa Officer officially? Looks like simply attaching score card won't be sufficient.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




There will be a button called SEND next to view score. Use that and in the search field type HOME to send it to Home Affairs for Visa processing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nehabhardwaj84

Hi Experts,

I am new to this thread. Can anyone please let me know what is the current time for PR grant (189), I have applied for a software engineer.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## JG

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am new to this thread. Can anyone please let me know what is the current time for PR grant (189), I have applied for a software engineer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Neha


6 to 9 months, but some are happening in 4 months also.


----------



## ankur14

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am new to this thread. Can anyone please let me know what is the current time for PR grant (189), I have applied for a software engineer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Neha


The ETA for visa grant is not constant. It depends on case to case, as per DHA, the processing time for 189 PR is from 9 to 11 months.

As per personal analysis on grants, people are getting their PR in 4-6 months time frame.


----------



## K90ML

Hi 

Has anyone received visa after 19th of June 2018? Because I have not seen anyone after 19th on Immitracker. Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## amitkb

Hello guys 
At the time of lodgement, I had only last three of my previous company’s pay slips. They were photocopies so i got them notarised and uploaded the same. Now i have got them all in soft. Should i get them notarised or upload them as it is?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

amitkb said:


> Hello guys
> At the time of lodgement, I had only last three of my previous company’s pay slips. They were photocopies so i got them notarised and uploaded the same. Now i have got them all in soft. Should i get them notarised or upload them as it is??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have soft copies of payslips and it says "system generated and no stamp is required". Plus have a company logo, then it is not necessary to get it notarized.


----------



## neo2131

Hi,

I have lodged 189, offshore on 18 April. All the documents submitted by 26 april (PCC, Medical and others). Imm Commencement Letter received on 24 Aug. Any idea about the grant? 

Thanks in advance


ANZSCO - 233212
Medical - 26-04-2018
PCC - 23-04-2018
Visa Lodged (189) - 18-08-2018
IMM commencement Mail: 14-08-2018
CO Contact - ??
Grant - ??


----------



## ajay_ghale

amitkb said:


> Hello guys
> At the time of lodgement, I had only last three of my previous company’s pay slips. They were photocopies so i got them notarised and uploaded the same. Now i have got them all in soft. Should i get them notarised or upload them as it is??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Amit,

Did you not submit all the payslips for your entire tenure? I do not have initial 1.5 years of payslips and unable to decide how much experience should I claim?


----------



## ankur14

neo2131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged 189, offshore on 18 April. All the documents submitted by 26 april (PCC, Medical and others). Imm Commencement Letter received on 24 Aug. Any idea about the grant?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 233212
> Medical - 26-04-2018
> PCC - 23-04-2018
> Visa Lodged (189) - 18-08-2018
> IMM commencement Mail: 14-08-2018
> CO Contact - ??
> Grant - ??


You mean 18 August! If yes, then i think from the date of lodging visa will take 4-6 months average (it can be more, refer to DHA processing time)
I have lodged my visa on 29th Sep and received only IMMI Acknowledgement which I am assuming is different from the commencement mail! Could you please share some content in the commencement mail?


----------



## dipanshub

RockyRaj said:


> There will be a button called SEND next to view score. Use that and in the search field type HOME to send it to Home Affairs for Visa processing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...


----------



## amitkb

ankur14 said:


> If you have soft copies of payslips and it says "system generated and no stamp is required". Plus have a company logo, then it is not necessary to get it notarized.




Its says generated on date only. Not system generated. And it has company’s name only not logo. I think I should get them notarised to be on safe side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Did you not submit all the payslips for your entire tenure? I do not have initial 1.5 years of payslips and unable to decide how much experience should I claim?




Hello Ajay
I am not claiming points for my first two years of experience but somehow i managed to get the salary slips for my whole tenure so i am uploading the same. 
Coming back to your query, i think in acs letter it should be mentioned that how much experience is considered for skills assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

amitkb said:


> Its says generated on date only. Not system generated. And it has company’s name only not logo. I think I should get them notarised to be on safe side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you should.


----------



## JG

Can anyone confirm me about the payslips and their designation mentioned in that is important or not?


----------



## shekar.ym

josygeorge000 said:


> Can anyone confirm me about the payslips and their designation mentioned in that is important or not?




There are NO official guidelines what co would check and what not in your docs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigravi

Hi All, see a lot of query about photograph; is it mandatory now? During March,2018 when I submitted there was no option to upload a photo and still don't see it. Got a CO contact in July but it was only for additional PCC. Do I need to upload photograph now? Any suggestions!


----------



## shekar.ym

craigravi said:


> Hi All, see a lot of query about photograph; is it mandatory now? During March,2018 when I submitted there was no option to upload a photo and still don't see it. Got a CO contact in July but it was only for additional PCC. Do I need to upload photograph now? Any suggestions!



photograph is mandatory post July 2018. 
People who lodged before July 2018 have received grants even without passport pic


----------



## Vab18

I see a lot of you saying you have sent payslips for the whole duration you are claiming? I only sent 2 from a few years ago and a few from 2013 and 2009. I have however sent contracts of employment and references. Do I need to send more info? Hoping for direct grant!


----------



## ajay_ghale

Vab18 said:


> I see a lot of you saying you have sent payslips for the whole duration you are claiming? I only sent 2 from a few years ago and a few from 2013 and 2009. I have however sent contracts of employment and references. Do I need to send more info? Hoping for direct grant!


Vab18,

I am still waiting for the Invitation.
I see that you are from UK, What tax documents you submitted?


----------



## RockyRaj

EA has assessed my skill from 2006 until date. Can I make until end 2009 as irrelevant and make from 2010 until date as relevant for claiming 15 points? Reason: Even though, EA has assessed since 2006 I don’t have all tax related documents from 2006 to 2009.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

josygeorge000 said:


> Can anyone confirm me about the payslips and their designation mentioned in that is important or not?




This will be the link which will be embedded in the skill select invite and get your documents inline with that. 

My experience and view: my designation is Sales Manager and was worried during skill assessment will I be assessed positively. I did got assessed as 233513 because my R&R was matching to the ANZSCO code. Don’t worry about designation only ensure the documents you submit has the uniformity. By the way, if employment verification happens the company will state what is maintained in the system. In my view, ensure whatever documents issued by one organization has the same designation. My company was not ready to change my designation in R&R because they stated if someone verifies later they said to me during that time they will indicate what is maintained in the system.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

Vab18 said:


> I see a lot of you saying you have sent payslips for the whole duration you are claiming? I only sent 2 from a few years ago and a few from 2013 and 2009. I have however sent contracts of employment and references. Do I need to send more info? Hoping for direct grant!


It depends upon CO .
There is no specifics here, i guess its not mandatory to attach ALL payslips, but attaching payslips for the Whole duration is suggested(in this forum)

My eg. i attached latest payslip and then 2 payslips (June and Dec) for each year and then corrosponding Bank statement of June and Dec in chronological order( latest first)

I Guess payslips are used to check 3rd party deposits and tax deductions so as to match them with your taxation docs.

Anyways for 3rd party docs, more the merrier and there is no minimum specified

Hope this helps.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Shoryuken said:


> It depends upon CO .
> There is no specifics here, i guess its not mandatory to attach ALL payslips, but attaching payslips for the Whole duration is suggested(in this forum)
> 
> My eg. i attached latest payslip and then 2 payslips (June and Dec) for each year and then corrosponding Bank statement of June and Dec in chronological order( latest first)
> 
> I Guess payslips are used to check 3rd party deposits and tax deductions so as to match them with your taxation docs.
> 
> Anyways for 3rd party docs, more the merrier and there is no minimum specified
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hi Shoryuken, 

one question...for proof of birth/age, did you upload 10th marks sheet or birth certificate...

i see few CO contacts where COs are asking specifically for birth certificate.

thanks


----------



## Devyani

Hi All,

I lodged my 189 Application on 28th August 2018. I've already uploaded all the Documents, done with PCC and Medicals as well. I'm just curious on what the timeline is? My boy-friend is on the application as a secondary applicant - and I've uploaded all the documents for proving De-facto.

I'm just curious what the timelines are in this case for the Grant, as we need to go to India in December and January for his brother's and my sister's weddings.

Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance! 

Devyani


----------



## Shoryuken

shekar.ym said:


> hi Shoryuken,
> 
> 
> 
> one question...for proof of birth/age, did you upload 10th marks sheet or birth certificate...
> 
> 
> 
> i see few CO contacts where COs are asking specifically for birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




Hi.
I uploaded a Birth Cert from local embassy(since i had it already ), birth registration cert for SDM office .

And lastly in Others section i uploaded xth cert as DOB proof and not as Birth cert

Edit: i remember i only had embassy cert and xth cert for spouse,so i uploaded my embassy birth cert to make her docs consistent with me.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

Devyani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 Application on 28th August 2018. I've already uploaded all the Documents, done with PCC and Medicals as well. I'm just curious on what the timeline is? My boy-friend is on the application as a secondary applicant - and I've uploaded all the documents for proving De-facto.
> 
> I'm just curious what the timelines are in this case for the Grant, as we need to go to India in December and January for his brother's and my sister's weddings.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance!
> 
> Devyani



Timelines changes case by case, but for Indian applicants:

Good Luck(DG) :4 Months

Medium Luck(CO contact):6 months-9months

Oh Duck!! -9-14 months




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devyani

Thanks for this! hope that I have my good luck streak on!


----------



## abcFalcon

*Medicare application docs*

Very thankful to this forum, we have been granted PR last week and it is a Direct grant.
We are already residing in Sydney, now we need to apply for Medicare. Can someone please let me know the list of documents we need to submit to Medicare to CenterLink office and do we need to get them attested by a JP.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Shoryuken

Devyani said:


> Thanks for this! hope that I have my good luck streak on!


One suggestion for your application(to avoid CO contact),Please research and share all possible documents to support your partnership.
CO are vigilant for this case and usually ask for further proofs,so you can preempt that.
I am not hip on all the documents needed, but i have seen these requests for more proofs from CO


----------



## shekar.ym

abcFalcon said:


> Very thankful to this forum, we have been granted PR last week and it is a Direct grant.
> 
> We are already residing in Sydney, now we need to apply for Medicare. Can someone please let me know the list of documents we need to submit to Medicare to CenterLink office and do we need to get them attested by a JP.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!




Congrats and good luck. Can you share your timelines?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcFalcon

Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
Points for EOI: 80
189 Invitation : 9-May-2018
189 Visa Lodge: 30-May-2018
Direct Grant: 19-Sep-2018


----------



## RockyRaj

RockyRaj said:


> EA has assessed my skill from 2006 until date. Can I make until end 2009 as irrelevant and make from 2010 until date as relevant for claiming 15 points? Reason: Even though, EA has assessed since 2006 I don’t have all tax related documents from 2006 to 2009.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Online members, any advise on this for me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neo2131

Please let me know what to expect.
Thanks

ANZSCO - 233212
Medical - 26-04-2018
PCC - 23-04-2018
Visa Lodged (189) - 18-04-2018
IMM commencement Mail: 24-08-2018
CO Contact - ??
Grant - ??


----------



## neo2131

Hi,

Sorry about the date. Visa was lodged at 18 April 2018. 

Immi Commencement mail:

The email starts as below,

*Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass
189) visa has been allocated for processing*
This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.


----------



## RockyRaj

Shoryuken said:


> Hi.
> I uploaded a Birth Cert from local embassy(since i had it already ), birth registration cert for SDM office .
> 
> And lastly in Others section i uploaded xth cert as DOB proof and not as Birth cert
> 
> Edit: i remember i only had embassy cert and xth cert for spouse,so i uploaded my embassy birth cert to make her docs consistent with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Though, I have asked question on the same topic and there have been quite a lot discussion on this, while reviewing in the last couple of days the document checklist of skill-select invite, it lists against AGE, to submit copy of passport wherein DOB is mentioned. Anyone noted this? As passport is Mandatory document and everyone submits it why still CO asks for DOB? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

RockyRaj said:


> Online members, any advise on this for me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely you can - as long as your claimed points don't change as per your EOI.


----------



## Shoryuken

RockyRaj said:


> Though, I have asked question on the same topic and there have been quite a lot discussion on this, while reviewing in the last couple of days the document checklist of skill-select invite, it lists against AGE, to submit copy of passport wherein DOB is mentioned. Anyone noted this? As passport is Mandatory document and everyone submits it why still CO asks for DOB?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right, also for 189 visa checklist mentions as below:
*Age*
_Proof, for example a birth certificate or passport, that you were under 45 at the time of invitation._

But then, its also a principle that any doc may be asked by CO as he is the one verifying the case and usually people are requested Birth Certificate if not uploaded.

Also in immi account travel document and birth cert is requested in separate sections
so if you upload PP as travel doc then BC field will go empty.

As i said before, you will be not be wrong in just uploading PP, but then its CO's discretion ,and usually they ask for Birth Cert in this case.

So ,its a matter of subjective assertion now.


----------



## prateek_1103

k90ml said:


> hi
> 
> has anyone received visa after 19th of june 2018? Because i have not seen anyone after 19th on immitracker. Any idea?
> 
> Thanks


i have submitted on 21st june for 263111. I have my fingers crossed. Hope i get it this week.


----------



## farooq41

Is it a silent day? No one reported of grants today


----------



## GoodToGo

Hi Guys, can someone please clarify an important doubt? I received my grant 2 weeks ago and my agent was saying that I need a PO Box address in Australia for the PR card. Address should be given to agent on first entry. 

Someone in Australia was saying that it is not necessary. 

So is there a PR card? Do I need an address in Australia? Or is it not required?


----------



## Minkuziii

Anyone waiting for visa 189? Lodged in 2017, i lodged in dec 2017 but no update yet. Only immi commencement email in may 2018. Not sure what is going on. Called them and received generic reply that wait untill 11 months are passed if co requires anything he or she will contact.

Additionally, i have recently moved to poland. Can anyone tell me what do i need to update in the portal now. Ex phone number, address etc. Please let me know.


----------



## mohamedzaki

*CO contact received*

Hi all experts.

I have received a request for more information today. The request is to provide PCC for Angola which I have worked in for a while. I haven't attach this document because it is not possible to obtain it as it is provided only for citizens. some questions glad to be answered regarding replying to CO.

1- I will not be able to provide the requested PCC. so I guess I have to explain to the CO why is that. can I compile a pdf with the info I want to mention ?

2- Should I send this document to the mail I received the request from which is mentioned on the footer as well ?

3- Should I attach the PDF to immiaccount and click on the info provided button ? 

4- I am planning to approach the Angolan embassy to get an official reply to show why I cannot obtain the required document. what if they refuse to provide this ? 

5- Should I mentions that for this specific country , it is mentioned on the DHA website that only citizens can obtain PCCs.

6- Am I missing something ? what else should I do ?

Best Regards


----------



## kiwifruit

GoodToGo said:


> Hi Guys, can someone please clarify an important doubt? I received my grant 2 weeks ago and my agent was saying that I need a PO Box address in Australia for the PR card. Address should be given to agent on first entry.
> 
> Someone in Australia was saying that it is not necessary.
> 
> So is there a PR card? Do I need an address in Australia? Or is it not required?


There is no PR card in Australia. All you get is your immi grant notification email. You can print the VEVO results if you want to prove your visa status to anyone but Government services like Medicare or Service NSW only need your passport to check your status themselves.


----------



## shekar.ym

mohamedzaki said:


> Hi all experts.
> 
> I have received a request for more information today. The request is to provide PCC for Angola which I have worked in for a while. I haven't attach this document because it is not possible to obtain it as it is provided only for citizens. some questions glad to be answered regarding replying to CO.
> 
> 1- I will not be able to provide the requested PCC. so I guess I have to explain to the CO why is that. can I compile a pdf with the info I want to mention ?
> 
> 2- Should I send this document to the mail I received the request from which is mentioned on the footer as well ?
> 
> 3- Should I attach the PDF to immiaccount and click on the info provided button ?
> 
> 4- I am planning to approach the Angolan embassy to get an official reply to show why I cannot obtain the required document. what if they refuse to provide this ?
> 
> 5- Should I mentions that for this specific country , it is mentioned on the DHA website that only citizens can obtain PCCs.
> 
> 6- Am I missing something ? what else should I do ?
> 
> Best Regards



get a letter or email reply from Angola embassy on this and provide the same to CO


----------



## foios

Hi experts, 

Could you please advise on my doubt:

1. I have two degrees: Bachelor and Master. Master degree is not relevant to my ANZSCO and was received as a distance learning (not full time education). 
2. For Skills Assessment I have provided only Bachelor degree as it is relevant. Master degree was not provided since it's not relevant. Since Master was a distance learning I was working as a developer during obtaining a Master degree. This employment was accessed by ACS.

Now the question:

FORM 80. Do I have to include Masters degree? It is not relevant and it was a distance learning. If I put it there, will it raise any questions/issues re: my Skills Assessment?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

foios said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Could you please advise on my doubt:
> 
> 1. I have two degrees: Bachelor and Master. Master degree is not relevant to my ANZSCO and was received as a distance learning (not full time education).
> 2. For Skills Assessment I have provided only Bachelor degree as it is relevant. Master degree was not provided since it's not relevant. Since Master was a distance learning I was working as a developer during obtaining a Master degree. This employment was accessed by ACS.
> 
> Now the question:
> 
> FORM 80. Do I have to include Masters degree? It is not relevant and it was a distance learning. If I put it there, will it raise any questions/issues re: my Skills Assessment?


Form 80 / Form 1221 / CV - they are for character and security checks - so don't worry about it interfering with your skilled employment evidence. Be as honest as you can be to the best of your recollection - sometimes they will already have access to a lot of the info you have entered due to intelligence sharing between different countries (e.g. international travel movements) and just want to corroborate.


----------



## ceinau15

Hope someone can answer my query.

Still waiting for my 189 visa grant. Is it okay to apply for a US Tourist Visa? And will there be an effect on my Australian visa application just in case my US tourist visa got denied? 

Thank you!


----------



## jebinson

ceinau15 said:


> Hope someone can answer my query.
> 
> Still waiting for my 189 visa grant. Is it okay to apply for a US Tourist Visa? And will there be an effect on my Australian visa application just in case my US tourist visa got denied?
> 
> Thank you!


None. Go ahead and apply.


----------



## kerberos

Still waiting on my Malaysian PCC, so far it has been 13 working days. I wonder how long it usually takes.


----------



## vijaysharma1953

mohamedzaki said:


> Hi all experts.
> 
> I have received a request for more information today. The request is to provide PCC for Angola which I have worked in for a while. I haven't attach this document because it is not possible to obtain it as it is provided only for citizens. some questions glad to be answered regarding replying to CO.
> 
> 1- I will not be able to provide the requested PCC. so I guess I have to explain to the CO why is that. can I compile a pdf with the info I want to mention ?
> 
> 2- Should I send this document to the mail I received the request from which is mentioned on the footer as well ?
> 
> 3- Should I attach the PDF to immiaccount and click on the info provided button ?
> 
> 4- I am planning to approach the Angolan embassy to get an official reply to show why I cannot obtain the required document. what if they refuse to provide this ?
> 
> 5- Should I mentions that for this specific country , it is mentioned on the DHA website that only citizens can obtain PCCs.
> 
> 6- Am I missing something ? what else should I do ?
> 
> Best Regards


I am facing the similar issue with my Qatar PCC on business visas for which I have been trying for the last 50 days .yes all correspondence and a no from Angolan embassy will pave the way for a waiver to PCC

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Goki

Hi All , 

Has any one got a grant after the immi commencement email :fingerscrossed:. I have seen lot of people who has got the immi commencement email has not got the grant still .Getting an immi commencement email is a curse i guess . Unfortunate that i also got one :brick:.

189 applied with all documents : 8th April
immi commencement email : 15th August


----------



## Rob_John

kerberos said:


> Still waiting on my Malaysian PCC, so far it has been 13 working days. I wonder how long it usually takes.


Usually 2 weeks. be patient.


----------



## aupr04

Goki said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Has any one got a grant after the immi commencement email :fingerscrossed:. I have seen lot of people who has got the immi commencement email has not got the grant still .Getting an immi commencement email is a curse i guess . Unfortunate that i also got one :brick:.
> 
> 189 applied with all documents : 8th April
> immi commencement email : 15th August


I Second you mate... :brick:

189: 3rd May
Immi Mail: 29th Aug

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ismiya

Y there s no grant in past 2 days 😳😒?


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys, 

I have question regarding visa processing time. 


if a person lodge the visa using spouse points, does it take more time for processing as compare with another person who lodged it without spouse points?



Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Nothing like that. Both are same only.


mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have question regarding visa processing time.
> 
> 
> if a person lodge the visa using spouse points, does it take more time for processing as compare with another person who lodged it without spouse points?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodToGo

kiwifruit said:


> There is no PR card in Australia. All you get is your immi grant notification email. You can print the VEVO results if you want to prove your visa status to anyone but Government services like Medicare or Service NSW only need your passport to check your status themselves.


Thanks, I can exit and re-enter Australia how many ever times I want? There is no card required for re-entry?


----------



## bssanthosh47

Is there even a possibility of Bulk grants this year ? The backlogs have piled up and the wait is so un-certain . Last year i think Sept there was bulk grants , this year sept was so dull with less grants


----------



## J_Scorpion

No grant reported today :|

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff

bssanthosh47 said:


> Is there even a possibility of Bulk grants this year ? The backlogs have piled up and the wait is so un-certain . Last year i think Sept there was bulk grants , this year sept was so dull with less grants




Same here. Just praying that October is the month for the bulk grants 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## abhishekshroff

GoodToGo said:


> Thanks, I can exit and re-enter Australia how many ever times I want? There is no card required for re-entry?




You can exit and re enter as many times as you desire for the first 5 years. After that you need to get an RRV done 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## dipanshub

Hi Experts,

How long does it take to get India PCC? I heard sometimes they provide this in just 2 hours. Is it correct? Or what should I do to get the same ASAP?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## keoz

kerberos said:


> Still waiting on my Malaysian PCC, so far it has been 13 working days. I wonder how long it usually takes.


I applied last April through the e-Consular page in KLN’s (MFA) website and was able to collect it one week after applying. 

Hope you get yours soon 🙂


----------



## amarsandhu

dipanshub said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> How long does it take to get India PCC? I heard sometimes they provide this in just 2 hours. Is it correct? Or what should I do to get the same ASAP?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


They provide it in 2 hours only if ur pasport is less than 1 year old, or u had any police check which less than 1 yr old. 

Otherwise it takes 3 weeks approx.


----------



## beri2kool

*CO Contact - Query*

Hi , I have received CO contact. My Lodgement date is 21 June, 2018. Please assist with below queries.

1. The mail says - "You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing. Send your response to me using the contact details provided below.

Do I need to respond through mail that "I have received the letter for more information"?


----------



## dipanshub

amarsandhu said:


> They provide it in 2 hours only if ur pasport is less than 1 year old, or u had any police check which less than 1 yr old.
> 
> Otherwise it takes 3 weeks approx.


Thanks man...


----------



## neo2131

Goki said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Has any one got a grant after the immi commencement email :fingerscrossed:. I have seen lot of people who has got the immi commencement email has not got the grant still .Getting an immi commencement email is a curse i guess . Unfortunate that i also got one :brick:.
> 
> 189 applied with all documents : 8th April
> immi commencement email : 15th August


For me,

189 applied with all documents : 18th April
immi commencement email : 24th August[/QUOTE]


----------



## Manusun

I got co contact mail on sep 19 th to upload USA state pcc in addition to US FBI PCC.

Today i have uploaded the required documents.status moved to further assessment.fingers crossed🤞.


----------



## Manusun

Manusun said:


> I got co contact mail on sep 19 th to upload USA state pcc in addition to US FBI PCC.
> 
> Today i have uploaded the required documents.status moved to further assessment.fingers crossed🤞
> 
> Visa Lodged-13 th june 2018
> Azsco code-231313
> Co contacted -19 th sep 2018
> Responded -3rd oct 2018


----------



## GUNBUN

bssanthosh47 said:


> Is there even a possibility of Bulk grants this year ? The backlogs have piled up and the wait is so un-certain . Last year i think Sept there was bulk grants , this year sept was so dull with less grants


The chances of bulk grant seems to be 0%. In last 24 hrs, 6 CO contacts on tracker, 5 for June lodgements.

They are continuing with their usual style of working :

Pick a fresh month, send Direct Grant to 50%, CO contact to 30%, 20% left in lodged or Immi assessment commence.

Then, after 2-3 months, go back to those CO contacts and clear them and do not even touch those 20% left cases. Recently they cleared most of the Jan lodged CO contacts and started with Feb Lodged CO contact cases.

Those 15-20% leftover Lodged/Immi assessment cases, there future seems to be in dark. The processing time relates to 75% & 90% cases. The remaining 10% officially are these guys. My case is one of them.

I have crossed 9 months mark and calling them everyday, today I called them 5th time. This is what I can do as an applicant.


----------



## jebinson

beri2kool said:


> Hi , I have received CO contact. My Lodgement date is 21 June, 2018. Please assist with below queries.
> 
> 1. The mail says - "You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing. Send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> 
> Do I need to respond through mail that "I have received the letter for more information"?


You'll have to upload the requested documents to relevant section and press the "information provided" button within 28 days.


----------



## jerryniks

GoodToGo said:


> Thanks, I can exit and re-enter Australia how many ever times I want? There is no card required for re-entry?


PR visa validity is 5 years. You can enter and exit australia as many times as you want without any PR card. And you can stay for ever in Australia. However, if you want to leave australia after 5 years, you need to renew ur visa.


----------



## Manusun

]I got co contact mail on sep 19 th to upload USA state pcc in addition to US FBI PCC.

Today i have uploaded the required documents.status moved to further assessment.fingers crossed🤞

Visa Lodged-13 th june 2018
Azsco code-231313
Co contacted -19 th sep 2018
Responded -3rd oct 2018

Normally wats the waiting period after cocontact


----------



## ceinau15

Got our visa grant today!!!

ANZSCO: 233211
Lodgement date: May 23, 2018
CO Contact: September 10, 2018
CO Contact Reason: Partner's Skills Assessment (which I already frontloaded)
Grant date: October 3, 2018


----------



## Robi.bd

Application status finalized but no email received. Anybody any similar experience?


----------



## ankur14

jerryniks said:


> PR visa validity is 5 years. You can enter and exit australia as many times as you want without any PR card. And you can stay for ever in Australia. However, if you want to leave australia after 5 years, you need to renew ur visa.


I think that's not right. Australia PR 189 validity is indefinite. The only thing which expire is the travel facility that has been provided in PR i.e., unlimited to & from Australia Travel for 1st 5 years. After completing 5 years the travel facility elapse and you have to just get RRV (Resident Return Visa subclass 155/ 157) to enable to the traveling again for 5 years. 

For more information on RRV, please refer https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/155-


----------



## ankur14

amarsandhu said:


> They provide it in 2 hours only if ur pasport is less than 1 year old, or u had any police check which less than 1 yr old.
> 
> Otherwise it takes 3 weeks approx.


My passport is 5 years old and living in a city different from the address in passport and still got the letter less than 2 hours. They just check if you have any criminal cases against your name and once they confirm they print the letter and authorize it with their signature.


----------



## GUNBUN

Robi.bd said:


> Application status finalized but no email received. Anybody any similar experience?


Call them frequently and ask them to escalate it further, yours is such a long waiting.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Robi.bd said:


> Application status finalized but no email received. Anybody any similar experience?


Anything on the Messages section?


----------



## bipin.expat

Hi Manusun, Could you elaborate about your stay in USA? Because I only submitted FBI PCC as I left USA almost 5 years ago and I read on forum that state/local PCC from US is not required if you left and outside of that country more than 1 year.


----------



## bipin.expat

Manusun said:


> ]I got co contact mail on sep 19 th to upload USA state pcc in addition to US FBI PCC.
> 
> Today i have uploaded the required documents.status moved to further assessment.fingers crossed🤞
> 
> Visa Lodged-13 th june 2018
> Azsco code-231313
> Co contacted -19 th sep 2018
> Responded -3rd oct 2018
> 
> Normally wats the waiting period after cocontact


Hi Manusun, Could you elaborate about your stay in USA? Because I only submitted FBI PCC as I left USA almost 5 years ago and I read on forum that state/local PCC from US is not required if you left and outside of that country more than 1 year.


----------



## bipin.expat

dipanshub said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> How long does it take to get India PCC? I heard sometimes they provide this in just 2 hours. Is it correct? Or what should I do to get the same ASAP?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



India PCC can be given on same day if your present address and address on passport is same. You should book earliest available appointment via Indian Govt passport website and then pay the fees. After that carry all mentioned documents to the passport office.


----------



## bipin.expat

GUNBUN said:


> The chances of bulk grant seems to be 0%. In last 24 hrs, 6 CO contacts on tracker, 5 for June lodgements.
> 
> They are continuing with their usual style of working :
> 
> Pick a fresh month, send Direct Grant to 50%, CO contact to 30%, 20% left in lodged or Immi assessment commence.
> 
> Then, after 2-3 months, go back to those CO contacts and clear them and do not even touch those 20% left cases. Recently they cleared most of the Jan lodged CO contacts and started with Feb Lodged CO contact cases.
> 
> Those 15-20% leftover Lodged/Immi assessment cases, there future seems to be in dark. The processing time relates to 75% & 90% cases. The remaining 10% officially are these guys. My case is one of them.
> 
> I have crossed 9 months mark and calling them everyday, today I called them 5th time. This is what I can do as an applicant.


I never thought this way...it is really bad that without any particular reason few applications are hanging since long time.....hope you will get grant soon.


----------



## pagauspr

ceinau15 said:


> Got our visa grant today!!!
> 
> ANZSCO: 233211
> Lodgement date: May 23, 2018
> CO Contact: September 10, 2018
> CO Contact Reason: Partner's Skills Assessment (which I already frontloaded)
> Grant date: October 3, 2018



Congratulations , i am also on the same boat...!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pagauspr

ceinau15 said:


> Got our visa grant today!!!
> 
> ANZSCO: 233211
> Lodgement date: May 23, 2018
> CO Contact: September 10, 2018
> CO Contact Reason: Partner's Skills Assessment (which I already frontloaded)
> Grant date: October 3, 2018



Congratulations, I am also on the same boat ...!!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bipin.expat

Hi Experts,
I received FBI PCC in 2 weeks.

Now, how much time it will take to get state PCC from New Jersey?

Also, what is the procedure to get state/local PCC?


----------



## prateek_1103

beri2kool said:


> hi , i have received co contact. My lodgement date is 21 june, 2018. Please assist with below queries.
> 
> 1. The mail says - "you must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing. Send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> 
> Do i need to respond through mail that "i have received the letter for more information"?


what have the asked from you ? Also what is your code ? I am asking as i have lodged on 21st june too.


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

GUNBUN said:


> The chances of bulk grant seems to be 0%. In last 24 hrs, 6 CO contacts on tracker, 5 for June lodgements.
> 
> They are continuing with their usual style of working :
> 
> Pick a fresh month, send Direct Grant to 50%, CO contact to 30%, 20% left in lodged or Immi assessment commence.
> 
> Then, after 2-3 months, go back to those CO contacts and clear them and do not even touch those 20% left cases. Recently they cleared most of the Jan lodged CO contacts and started with Feb Lodged CO contact cases.
> 
> Those 15-20% leftover Lodged/Immi assessment cases, there future seems to be in dark. The processing time relates to 75% & 90% cases. The remaining 10% officially are these guys. My case is one of them.
> 
> I have crossed 9 months mark and calling them everyday, today I called them 5th time. This is what I can do as an applicant.


What reply do u receive from then when you call them. Your case must be in external checks thats why it is taking so much time.


----------



## GUNBUN

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> What reply do u receive from then when you call them. Your case must be in external checks thats why it is taking so much time.


Yesterday, the operator asked me to hold on for a while, he checked something in background. Later he confirmed that any further info. wont be requested on my case and nothing suspicious, just the normal processing going on.

Don't know how much to believe on this, still I will keep them calling everyday until they look back at my file.

If I start calling now, may be before long Christmas holidays they send me grant. Around Christmas it is expected that they won't work atleast for a month.


----------



## KVK

GUNBUN said:


> Yesterday, the operator asked me to hold on for a while, he checked something in background. Later he confirmed that any further info. wont be requested on my case and nothing suspicious, just the normal processing going on.
> 
> Don't know how much to believe on this, still I will keep them calling everyday until they look back at my file.
> 
> If I start calling now, may be before long Christmas holidays they send me grant. Around Christmas it is expected that they won't work atleast for a month.


Hey GunBun,

I am also in the same boat, lodged on 11th Jan, just received an immi comencement email. Lets see what happens next.


----------



## TaraDawn

Hi Manusun,

I too would greatly appreciate it if you could elaborate on this. I have been living in Australia for a little over a year now and applied for the 189 on Aug 17th. I was told by my immigration agent that state police checks weren’t necessary if you have not lived in the US for the past 12 months. Is this similar to your case?


----------



## KVK

Robi.bd said:


> Application status finalized but no email received. Anybody any similar experience?


Your case is too old, I dont know how you are keeping calm in this position. I think finalized application should mean that you must receive a grant.


----------



## sammy163

Friends being electrical engineer I worked on numbers in Immitracker, till sep no of Electrical engineers invited in 189 are 114 and I could hardly see 12 lodged visa. Is there any other forum like Immitracker am surprised.

Then I went to numbers of visa grants, 20% untouched cases logics seems correct but again same doubt

July aug sep - 6000 invited in 189

Hardly 300plus cases lodged.

Please help me if am seeing correctly.

Ref is see pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipanshub

bipin.expat said:


> India PCC can be given on same day if your present address and address on passport is same. You should book earliest available appointment via Indian Govt passport website and then pay the fees. After that carry all mentioned documents to the passport office.


Thanks....


----------



## shekar.ym

bipin.expat said:


> Hi Experts,
> I received FBI PCC in 2 weeks.
> 
> Now, how much time it will take to get state PCC from New Jersey?
> 
> Also, what is the procedure to get state/local PCC?


for NJ, PCC is outsourced to 3rd party agency..

refer this fore more details: https://www.njsp.org/criminal-history-records/

After submitting finger prints i got NJ PCC in 8 business days.


----------



## shekar.ym

GUNBUN said:


> The chances of bulk grant seems to be 0%. In last 24 hrs, 6 CO contacts on tracker, 5 for June lodgements.
> 
> They are continuing with their usual style of working :
> 
> Pick a fresh month, send Direct Grant to 50%, CO contact to 30%, 20% left in lodged or Immi assessment commence.
> 
> Then, after 2-3 months, go back to those CO contacts and clear them and do not even touch those 20% left cases. Recently they cleared most of the Jan lodged CO contacts and started with Feb Lodged CO contact cases.
> 
> Those 15-20% leftover Lodged/Immi assessment cases, there future seems to be in dark. The processing time relates to 75% & 90% cases. The remaining 10% officially are these guys. My case is one of them.
> 
> I have crossed 9 months mark and calling them everyday, today I called them 5th time. This is what I can do as an applicant.


i really hope you get your grant soon. i pray it happens this month.
good luck bro


----------



## shekar.ym

ceinau15 said:


> Got our visa grant today!!!
> 
> ANZSCO: 233211
> Lodgement date: May 23, 2018
> CO Contact: September 10, 2018
> CO Contact Reason: Partner's Skills Assessment (which I already frontloaded)
> Grant date: October 3, 2018


congrats and good luck


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

GUNBUN said:


> Yasirrafiq786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reply do u receive from then when you call them. Your case must be in external checks thats why it is taking so much time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, the operator asked me to hold on for a while, he checked something in background. Later he confirmed that any further info. wont be requested on my case and nothing suspicious, just the normal processing going on.
> 
> Don't know how much to believe on this, still I will keep them calling everyday until they look back at my file.
> 
> If I start calling now, may be before long Christmas holidays they send me grant. Around Christmas it is expected that they won't work atleast for a month.
Click to expand...

I believe it must be in external checks with ASIO ....DIBP has no control over case if it goes to that...they have to wait for the outcome from them.. because nothing else is going on in ur case....like in my case I received document acknowledgement mail on 19th July and EV happened on 27th Aug...so I know it's in processing....praying for your quick grant


----------



## kiwifruit

Dillu85 said:


> Friends being electrical engineer I worked on numbers in Immitracker, till sep no of Electrical engineers invited in 189 are 114 and I could hardly see 12 lodged visa. Is there any other forum like Immitracker am surprised.
> 
> Then I went to numbers of visa grants, 20% untouched cases logics seems correct but again same doubt
> 
> July aug sep - 6000 invited in 189
> 
> Hardly 300plus cases lodged.


Immitracker includes just a small number of cases. Most people who apply for a visa do not even know that it exists. 
For some occupations like Software engineer the sample might be 10% of actual applications but for others it is less than 1%.

As long as you bear in mind that it is just a sample you can extrapolate the information. The trends are easy to see.


----------



## Binnie

Hi yasirrafiq
What is ASIO??
I AM also waiting since December 2016 but inbetween I got multiple CO contacts?? Don't know what is happening


----------



## Manusun

bipin.expat said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]I got co contact mail on sep 19 th to upload USA state pcc in addition to US FBI PCC.
> 
> Today i have uploaded the required documents.status moved to further assessment.fingers crossed🤞
> 
> Visa Lodged-13 th june 2018
> Azsco code-231313
> Co contacted -19 th sep 2018
> Responded -3rd oct 2018
> 
> Normally wats the waiting period after cocontact
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Manusun, Could you elaborate about your stay in USA? Because I only submitted FBI PCC as I left USA almost 5 years ago and I read on forum that state/local PCC from US is not required if you left and outside of that country more than 1 year.
Click to expand...

Hi,

Currently am in US. Initially i have submitted only FBI PCC. I didnt know that i have to submit state/ local PCC for each state we lived.

But got co contact mail on sep 19 asking US state PCC in addition of FBI.

Am not sure about ur case.But previously i lived in Australia for 2 yrs (back in 2012).so i already submitted Australian PCC as my agent said tats mandatory.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Binnie said:


> Hi yasirrafiq
> What is ASIO??
> I AM also waiting since December 2016 but inbetween I got multiple CO contacts?? Don't know what is happening


Australian Security Intelligence Organisation

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Security_Intelligence_Organisation


----------



## Manusun

TaraDawn said:


> Hi Manusun,
> 
> I too would greatly appreciate it if you could elaborate on this. I have been living in Australia for a little over a year now and applied for the 189 on Aug 17th. I was told by my immigration agent that state police checks weren’t necessary if you have not lived in the US for the past 12 months. Is this similar to your case?


Am currently living in USA.so they requested local and FBI pcc.

Sorry am not sure about ur case.experts can answer


----------



## srinivask

*Regarding Form 815 and medical clearance date*

Hi Guys,

I have signed Health undertaking Form 815 for my kid, and due to that the medical clearance is valid only for 6 months (PFB). So it would expire on Oct 23, I dont want the small kid to go through re-medicals again. Do you suggest me to call up DIBP and ask about the same. Please suggest. Will it have any impact on my processing??

"https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/assessment-of-health-examination-results


How long is my health clearance valid for?
Your health clearance is usually valid for 12 months. However, if you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your health clearance is valid for six months."

My timeline:
Lodged: Mar 28
Co contact: 04 Aug : For form 80 and Signing Form 815 (health undertaking) for my kid
6 months to medical clearance date: Oct 23.


----------



## RustedGold

Dillu85 said:


> Friends being electrical engineer I worked on numbers in Immitracker, till sep no of Electrical engineers invited in 189 are 114 and I could hardly see 12 lodged visa. Is there any other forum like Immitracker am surprised.
> 
> Then I went to numbers of visa grants, 20% untouched cases logics seems correct but again same doubt
> 
> July aug sep - 6000 invited in 189
> 
> Hardly 300plus cases lodged.
> 
> Please help me if am seeing correctly.
> 
> Ref is see pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


immitracker is just a private forum that ppl may or maY NOT register to update status. these numbers are a remotely fair number but dont comply with actuals. if not anything else, it helps u get a heads up on the current trend!!


----------



## shekar.ym

beri2kool said:


> Hi , I have received CO contact. My Lodgement date is 21 June, 2018. Please assist with below queries.
> 
> 1. The mail says - "You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing. Send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> 
> Do I need to respond through mail that "I have received the letter for more information"?


i see that they asked for your birth certificate too..didnt you upload any other proof of birth like 10th certificate?


----------



## shekar.ym

Manusun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently am in US. Initially i have submitted only FBI PCC. I didnt know that i have to submit state/ local PCC for each state we lived.
> 
> But got co contact mail on sep 19 asking US state PCC in addition of FBI.
> 
> Am not sure about ur case.But previously i lived in Australia for 2 yrs (back in 2012).so i already submitted Australian PCC as my agent said tats mandatory.


it is clearly mentioned in below link state PCC is needed for any state where you have lived for more than 3 months in last 12 months.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa


----------



## Manusun

shekar.ym said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Currently am in US. Initially i have submitted only FBI PCC. I didnt know that i have to submit state/ local PCC for each state we lived.
> 
> But got co contact mail on sep 19 asking US state PCC in addition of FBI.
> 
> Am not sure about ur case.But previously i lived in Australia for 2 yrs (back in 2012).so i already submitted Australian PCC as my agent said tats mandatory.
> 
> 
> 
> it is clearly mentioned in below link state PCC is needed for any state where you have lived for more than 3 months in last 12 months.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
Click to expand...


Yea thank u..
My bad i missed to read this.anyway now i have submitted all my PCCs


----------



## visa aus

Hello Friends

I am a March applicant. Completed 7 months today with no Immi Commencement mail or CO contact. I see in this forum people from Feb/Mar waiting for grants with CO contact. Are there people with similar profile like me i.e. no immi commencement email or CO contact. As far as I could check no one from DIBP also reached out for my employee verification. Appreciate your responses. 

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivask

srinivask said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have signed Health undertaking Form 815 for my kid, and due to that the medical clearance is valid only for 6 months (PFB). So it would expire on Oct 23, I dont want the small kid to go through re-medicals again. Do you suggest me to call up DIBP and ask about the same. Please suggest. Will it have any impact on my processing??
> 
> 
> 
> "https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/assessment-of-health-examination-results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long is my health clearance valid for?
> 
> Your health clearance is usually valid for 12 months. However, if you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your health clearance is valid for six months."
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Lodged: Mar 28
> 
> Co contact: 04 Aug : For form 80 and Signing Form 815 (health undertaking) for my kid
> 
> 6 months to medical clearance date: Oct 23.



@GUNBUN Please let me know on what number can i reach DIBP @ GSM Adelaide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipanshub

srinivask said:


> @GUNBUN Please let me know on what number can i reach DIBP @ GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, Could you please tell me what medical tests we have to undergo for kids less than 8 years old?


----------



## Airav2AU

Anyone has experience with Medical having status "Examinations ready for assessment*" looks to have good for furrther assessment. How long doest it take ?

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Manusun said:


> Yea thank u..
> My bad i missed to read this.anyway now i have submitted all my PCCs




Good luck. Hope you get your grant soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta

Hoping to get an ITA under subclass 189 in October 2018 round.


----------



## shekar.ym

Ankit Mehta said:


> Hoping to get an ITA under subclass 189 in October 2018 round.




Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manusun

shekar.ym said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea thank u..
> My bad i missed to read this.anyway now i have submitted all my PCCs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. Hope you get your grant soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

😊 Thank u


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> The chances of bulk grant seems to be 0%. In last 24 hrs, 6 CO contacts on tracker, 5 for June lodgements.
> 
> They are continuing with their usual style of working :
> 
> Pick a fresh month, send Direct Grant to 50%, CO contact to 30%, 20% left in lodged or Immi assessment commence.
> 
> Then, after 2-3 months, go back to those CO contacts and clear them and do not even touch those 20% left cases. Recently they cleared most of the Jan lodged CO contacts and started with Feb Lodged CO contact cases.
> 
> Those 15-20% leftover Lodged/Immi assessment cases, there future seems to be in dark. The processing time relates to 75% & 90% cases. The remaining 10% officially are these guys. My case is one of them.
> 
> I have crossed 9 months mark and calling them everyday, today I called them 5th time. This is what I can do as an applicant.


Hey GunBun... what's the response from the other side when you called them...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

visa aus said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I am a March applicant. Completed 7 months today with no Immi Commencement mail or CO contact. I see in this forum people from Feb/Mar waiting for grants with CO contact. Are there people with similar profile like me i.e. no immi commencement email or CO contact. As far as I could check no one from DIBP also reached out for my employee verification. Appreciate your responses.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


On the same boat mate... 
No CO contact, no commencement email.
March 19th visa lodged....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

aswin4PR said:


> Hey GunBun... what's the response from the other side when you called them...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


My bad... Sorry just saw your response to other post... 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

srinivask said:


> @GUNBUN Please let me know on what number can i reach DIBP @ GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't be able to reach GSM Adelaide CO team directly, their customer care executive can be reached at +61131881.


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> On the same boat mate...
> No CO contact, no commencement email.
> March 19th visa lodged....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Hi Aswin, 

If someone is left out, either in Lodged or Immi Commence mail, they all are in same boat..only CO contact cases moving slowly.

Something that is more frustrating is July-18 to Sep-18 total invites = ~6000.

They are too eager in sending fresh invites but not focusing on clearing pending cases, month after month, nothing is improving. Forget about bulk grants, normal flow they are aren't maintaining.


----------



## aswin4PR

Still i don't understand... What's their approach towards bringing this down...
Seems they are more in requirement of funds to improve the process. So, inviting more for more lodgements and there by more money to invest...


GUNBUN said:


> Hi Aswin,
> 
> If someone is left out, either in Lodged or Immi Commence mail, they all are in same boat..only CO contact cases moving slowly.
> 
> Something that is more frustrating is July-18 to Sep-18 total invites = ~6000.
> 
> They are too eager in sending fresh invites but not focusing on clearing pending cases, month after month, nothing is improving. Forget about bulk grants, normal flow they are aren't maintaining.


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## visa aus

aswin4PR said:


> On the same boat mate...
> No CO contact, no commencement email.
> March 19th visa lodged....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Hello Aswin

By any chance you came to know that DBIP reached out to your employers for background checks. Not sure if that is the reasons we are waiting.

I did a search on the tracker and there are around 24/98 In March and 27/92 in April which have status as 'Lodged' . These are around 25% of the entries in immi tracker in March and April . Not a small number . Any thoughts what could be the reason why there were not contacted/granted when the March grants were sent between July15-Aug 15.



@ gun bun -Please also advise. Would appreciate your inputs.

Thanks!



Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1

I just noticed on immi tracker that the grants are till 21st June for 2018 and today is 4th October.

I have lodged my file on 13th August with all documents and done my medical on 20th August. I am ONSHORE.

It means I can get my grant in DEC according to current trend ?


----------



## abhishekshroff

arslan1 said:


> I just noticed on immi tracker that the grants are till 21st June for 2018 and today is 4th October.
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my file on 13th August with all documents and done my medical on 20th August. I am ONSHORE.
> 
> 
> 
> It means I can get my grant in DEC according to current trend ?




No one can predict when you might get it. But, yeah, there’s a good likelihood that you’d get it by Dec! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## tsb_warks

visa aus said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I am a March applicant. Completed 7 months today with no Immi Commencement mail or CO contact. I see in this forum people from Feb/Mar waiting for grants with CO contact. Are there people with similar profile like me i.e. no immi commencement email or CO contact. As far as I could check no one from DIBP also reached out for my employee verification. Appreciate your responses.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk



I am also in the same boat. 6th April applicant. Application status Received. Nothing since


----------



## GUNBUN

visa aus said:


> Hello Aswin
> 
> By any chance you came to know that DBIP reached out to your employers for background checks. Not sure if that is the reasons we are waiting.
> 
> I did a search on the tracker and there are around 24/98 In March and 27/92 in April which have status as 'Lodged' . These are around 25% of the entries in immi tracker in March and April . Not a small number . Any thoughts what could be the reason why there were not contacted/granted when the March grants were sent between July15-Aug 15.
> 
> 
> 
> @ gun bun -Please also advise. Would appreciate your inputs.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> =========================================================================================================
> Even if a case officer sends an e-mail to employer/ or calls and the company does not respond, then, CO would not wait for indefinite period to listen back from employer, instead they would send out NJL to applicant asking explanation. But we rarely see anyone reporting of NJL here. So, employment verification can't be show stopper for so many pending cases.
> 
> Also, I do not agree that these many cases are undergoing any sort of security checks by ASIO or whatever. If this was the case, how could they maintain a flow of 150-160 grants per month efficiently till Apr-18.
> 
> In my opinion, cases are pending since they are actually not working on them.
> 
> If you see - citizenship visa, partner visa, etc have much higher processing time than 189/190, so they have slowed down it to decongest other visa categories.
> 
> Many Guys waiting for Citizenship visa, partner visa have filed legal cases against DHA for delaying the applications.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

arslan1 said:


> I just noticed on immi tracker that the grants are till 21st June for 2018 and today is 4th October.
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my file on 13th August with all documents and done my medical on 20th August. I am ONSHORE.
> 
> 
> 
> It means I can get my grant in DEC according to current trend ?




Some one lodged in 21 June got grant. That's nice. Do you know the anzsco code for them. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

visa aus said:


> Hello Aswin
> 
> By any chance you came to know that DBIP reached out to your employers for background checks. Not sure if that is the reasons we are waiting.
> 
> I did a search on the tracker and there are around 24/98 In March and 27/92 in April which have status as 'Lodged' . These are around 25% of the entries in immi tracker in March and April . Not a small number . Any thoughts what could be the reason why there were not contacted/granted when the March grants were sent between July15-Aug 15.
> 
> 
> 
> @ gun bun -Please also advise. Would appreciate your inputs.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Could be a reason.. but I didn't come across any such communication for EV from any of my employees. I still believe my file is not opened yet...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Some one lodged in 21 June got grant. That's nice. Do you know the anzsco code for them. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's construction engineer 133111


----------



## souvlaki

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Some one lodged in 21 June got grant. That's nice. Do you know the anzsco code for them. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does your ANZSCO code play a role in how fast your application is processed?


----------



## Saif

mixalisaltous said:


> Does your ANZSCO code play a role in how fast your application is processed?


 To my knowledge NO, it only plays a role for getting an ITA based on the skills shortage and hence a quota...
If DHA gets into this business during processing of applications, it would become an added check for each visa app thereby making the system slower. It is only possible if the ministry comes to know of a skill breaching the cap, they may inform DHA to put a brake...so NO, I dont think so...


----------



## internationalcanuck

129 days from lodgement to CO contact.
26 days to respond to CO contact
am at 194 days total now..
..waiting....


----------



## Saif

internationalcanuck said:


> 129 days from lodgement to CO contact.
> 26 days to respond to CO contact
> am at 194 days total now..
> ..waiting....


Its around the corner dude, you've just touched the threshold for CO contact cases, dont worry at all...


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> 129 days from lodgement to CO contact.
> 26 days to respond to CO contact
> am at 194 days total now..
> ..waiting....


Good to see Mr. IC is back on forum, Aswin is back.

where is @rahulpop1 ? once upon a time we cracked so many jokes on CO's, it seems they took it too seriously, LOL...


----------



## Amr1990

*Spouse Addition*

HI All,

I have a situation here where i have received 189 invitation to apply in Sep 2018 and have gathered all the documents for myself and spouse. But there is a delay in spouse passport issue from RPO for which we are waiting to have medicals and pcc done for spouse.

The deadline i have is Nov 10th 2018 and if spouse passport is not received before that , can i apply visa for myself by only paying visa fee for me and then later add her details in visa application once we receive her passport?

Please assist urgently!!


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys, 

I have got the invitation last month of September, i claimed 5 points of my spouse. She has been assessed as engineering technologist without relevant experience. Even we have submitted 2 different companies rnr of her, initially we hired a agent to do our assessment. According to agent, he has done assessment on bachelor degree not experience. 

I have to lodge visa but want to confirm if it is correct to claim 5 points. 

Postive assessment results by EA is attached. 

Kindly revert.









Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Btw Guys, today it was my 6th call to DHA. That guy was really polite, initially he told that 9-11 months wait..blah blah. Then, I convinced him and he opened my file infront of him and said that application is progressing normally, nothing wrong. And finally this guy agreed to leave a message to my CO that I called to check the status.


----------



## jerryniks

GUNBUN said:


> visa aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Aswin
> 
> By any chance you came to know that DBIP reached out to your employers for background checks. Not sure if that is the reasons we are waiting.
> 
> I did a search on the tracker and there are around 24/98 In March and 27/92 in April which have status as 'Lodged' . These are around 25% of the entries in immi tracker in March and April . Not a small number . Any thoughts what could be the reason why there were not contacted/granted when the March grants were sent between July15-Aug 15.
> 
> 
> 
> @ gun bun -Please also advise. Would appreciate your inputs.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> =========================================================================================================
> Even if a case officer sends an e-mail to employer/ or calls and the company does not respond, then, CO would not wait for indefinite period to listen back from employer, instead they would send out NJL to applicant asking explanation. But we rarely see anyone reporting of NJL here. So, employment verification can't be show stopper for so many pending cases.
> 
> Also, I do not agree that these many cases are undergoing any sort of security checks by ASIO or whatever. If this was the case, how could they maintain a flow of 150-160 grants per month efficiently till Apr-18.
> 
> In my opinion, cases are pending since they are actually not working on them.
> 
> If you see - citizenship visa, partner visa, etc have much higher processing time than 189/190, so they have slowed down it to decongest other visa categories.
> 
> Many Guys waiting for Citizenship visa, partner visa have filed legal cases against DHA for delaying the applications.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree, internal or external checks do not take months. Well if you look at last year...they were granting visas in 30-40 days, CO contacts were within 15 days of lodging. Definately it is about manpower shortage and priority for citizenship and other visas.
> 
> I feel to maintain a balance, they are giving direct grants to newly lodged cases and holding on to CO contact cases as they need more time and attention, followup and whatever...
> 
> all in all, they have a healthy pipeline of ready to be granted cases which should be released soon because it is causing so much anxiety, stress and uncertainity to the people who are waiting for grants since Jan 18 and new cases lodged in June and July are getting grants.
Click to expand...


----------



## jerryniks

GUNBUN said:


> Btw Guys, today it was my 6th call to DHA. That guy was really polite, initially he told that 9-11 months wait..blah blah. Then, I convinced him and he opened my file infront of him and said that application is progressing normally, nothing wrong. And finally this guy agreed to leave a message to my CO that I called to check the status.


Positive vibes!


----------



## GUNBUN

Amr1990 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have a situation here where i have received 189 invitation to apply in Sep 2018 and have gathered all the documents for myself and spouse. But there is a delay in spouse passport issue from RPO for which we are waiting to have medicals and pcc done for spouse.
> 
> The deadline i have is Nov 10th 2018 and if spouse passport is not received before that , can i apply visa for myself by only paying visa fee for me and then later add her details in visa application once we receive her passport?
> 
> Please assist urgently!!


I made a similar mistake earlier. I was invited on 9th Nov 2017. After that I started renewing passports/apply for new passport for kids and so lodged visa just 4-5 days before deadline. I still repent on my laziness.

Include all applicants together else It will delay everything.Check if you could speed up the passport thing by any means. Passport files are mostly stuck if they skip Counter C at PSK, else it is faster.


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Good to see Mr. IC is back on forum, Aswin is back.
> 
> where is @rahulpop1 ? once upon a time we cracked so many jokes on CO's, it seems they took it too seriously, LOL...


You woke me up.  I hope you are doing good @GUNBUN.
I am trying to stay away from this tedious process far as I can. Well now that @InternationalCanuck has mentioned his waiting period, today is my 198th day since I lodged and close to 3 years since I started this journey.
Hopefully COs will look into the case soon.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Haha, yes I was staying away as well, otherwise I'm just stirring up emotions due to my impatience since there is nothing more that can be done. 



rahulpop1 said:


> You woke me up.  I hope you are doing good @GUNBUN.
> I am trying to stay away from this tedious process far as I can. Well now that @InternationalCanuck has mentioned his waiting period, today is my 198th day since I lodged and close to 3 years since I started this journey.
> Hopefully COs will look into the case soon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

@GUNBUN: Did any EV happen for you?


----------



## BA.engg

Hi All

Need one quick help please!
I lodged my application on 12th of July 2018 and waiting for further updates.
My wife she cleared her IELTS exam on 24th October 2015. 

I have a doubt that in case my application is not processed before 24th October 2018 (which I am sure that it will not) is my wife required to give her exam again? As IELTS score is valid for three years only?

Thanks in advance for the reply!


----------



## sravs448

BA.engg said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need one quick help please!
> I lodged my application on 12th of July 2018 and waiting for further updates.
> My wife she cleared her IELTS exam on 24th October 2015.
> 
> I have a doubt that in case my application is not processed before 24th October 2018 (which I am sure that it will not) is my wife required to give her exam again? As IELTS score is valid for three years only?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the reply!


Ilets are valid for only 1 year.
An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BA.engg

sravs448 said:


> Ilets are valid for only 1 year.
> An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks...It means she can still give the IELTS and upload the results on the portal.


----------



## GUNBUN

csdhan said:


> @GUNBUN: Did any EV happen for you?


I have claimed experience only from 1 company where I worked for over 5 years till Dec 2016 for which I submitted R&R on comp. letterhead issued by my HR with approval from my GM. I checked with them Mid July after getting Immi Commence mail on 27th June. Till that time nothing happened. Apart from reference letter I submitted Pf stmt, Form-16, Salary slip, bank stmt, ITR for all 5 years.

Currently, I am out of job.

I noticed lately that my R&R letter didn't had the mail id of HR person, only the company contact number mentioned there. I missed this thing initially.

Do you guys think, now after 9 months wait should I go ahead and update the Email id thing somewhere in immiaccount. Or just leave it as it is. Or visit that office again to check the status.

Whenever I am calling customer care guy, I am specifically asking each time "If any sort of Employment verification happening on my case" and they are saying "No" every time.

Any suggestion guys ?


----------



## csdhan

GUNBUN said:


> I have claimed experience only from 1 company where I worked for over 5 years till Dec 2016 for which I submitted R&R on comp. letterhead issued by my HR with approval from my GM. I checked with them Mid July after getting Immi Commence mail on 27th June. Till that time nothing happened. Apart from reference letter I submitted Pf stmt, Form-16, Salary slip, bank stmt, ITR for all 5 years.
> 
> Currently, I am out of job.
> 
> I noticed lately that my R&R letter didn't had the mail id of HR person, only the company contact number mentioned there. I missed this thing initially.
> 
> Do you guys think, now after 9 months wait should I go ahead and update the Email id thing somewhere in immiaccount. Or just leave it as it is. Or visit that office again to check the status.
> 
> Whenever I am calling customer care guy, I am specifically asking each time "If any sort of Employment verification happening on my case" and they are saying "No" every time.
> 
> Any suggestion guys ?


I'm only saying this from going through a number of cases but what I feel is that having only number mentioned is no problem since the guys doing EV call up the number and take email ids, search internet for official email ids and phone numbers if required. Also, contact your old company once again and see whether anyone called them and what kind of info was asked and provided.

Since a lot of time has passed and your file is already touched by a CO, I guess you can't do anything other than waiting.


----------



## Airav2AU

How to update travels happened after visa submission ?. Should we update Form 80 and upload again ?

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

What is the "difference" in price in INR if I pay my visa app fee using my hdfc debit card vs forex card from hdfc/icici? Any idea anyone?


----------



## visa aus

GUNBUN said:


> I have claimed experience only from 1 company where I worked for over 5 years till Dec 2016 for which I submitted R&R on comp. letterhead issued by my HR with approval from my GM. I checked with them Mid July after getting Immi Commence mail on 27th June. Till that time nothing happened. Apart from reference letter I submitted Pf stmt, Form-16, Salary slip, bank stmt, ITR for all 5 years.
> 
> Currently, I am out of job.
> 
> I noticed lately that my R&R letter didn't had the mail id of HR person, only the company contact number mentioned there. I missed this thing initially.
> 
> Do you guys think, now after 9 months wait should I go ahead and update the Email id thing somewhere in immiaccount. Or just leave it as it is. Or visit that office again to check the status.
> 
> Whenever I am calling customer care guy, I am specifically asking each time "If any sort of Employment verification happening on my case" and they are saying "No" every time.
> 
> Any suggestion guys ?


I think there is no harm in updating email address. Even if they do not refer should not matter. 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## pagauspr

GUNBUN said:


> I have claimed experience only from 1 company where I worked for over 5 years till Dec 2016 for which I submitted R&R on comp. letterhead issued by my HR with approval from my GM. I checked with them Mid July after getting Immi Commence mail on 27th June. Till that time nothing happened. Apart from reference letter I submitted Pf stmt, Form-16, Salary slip, bank stmt, ITR for all 5 years.
> 
> Currently, I am out of job.
> 
> I noticed lately that my R&R letter didn't had the mail id of HR person, only the company contact number mentioned there. I missed this thing initially.
> 
> Do you guys think, now after 9 months wait should I go ahead and update the Email id thing somewhere in immiaccount. Or just leave it as it is. Or visit that office again to check the status.
> 
> Whenever I am calling customer care guy, I am specifically asking each time "If any sort of Employment verification happening on my case" and they are saying "No" every time.
> 
> Any suggestion guys ?




Hello GunBun, were you employed when you lodged the VISA Application ? If yes , did you notify the DOHA about your change in circumstances, answer to one of the question in VISA application is not current anymore kind of stuff after you out of job?

Just to relate if EV is happening with all the employers you mentioned in application ?


----------



## ihaleem9

I got an invite couple months back. I submitted everything except the medicals. CO has not been assigned yet.

The reason I didn't submit medicals is because my wife is pregnant. I plan on taking medical exam after delivery. How do I let the CO know about the situation given that they have not assigned a CO yet?


----------



## shekar.ym

ihaleem9 said:


> I got an invite couple months back. I submitted everything except the medicals. CO has not been assigned yet.
> 
> The reason I didn't submit medicals is because my wife is pregnant. I plan on taking medical exam after delivery. How do I let the CO know about the situation given that they have not assigned a CO yet?


i think you need to file change of circumstances. lets wait for others to comment.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

Guys,

I am expecting ITA on 11th October round. Please suggest me what additional documents will be required while applying for visa apart from PCC & Medical.


----------



## shekar.ym

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am expecting ITA on 11th October round. Please suggest me what additional documents will be required while applying for visa apart from PCC & Medical.


read this

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


----------



## umsal

hi ,

for india pcc, my work location is different from my native state , is it ok to take pcc on native state ?

any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## shekar.ym

umsal said:


> hi ,
> 
> for india pcc, my work location is different from my native state , is it ok to take pcc on native state ?
> 
> any help will be highly appreciated


for pcc you need to provide valid address proof like aadhar. So apply accordingly


----------



## Saba Akbar

I got the invite in september and lodged visa application yesterday. With the application, I've submitted PCCs from Pakistan and USA. I have been living in Australia for 4 months now. Do I need to apply for Australian police Check as well or should I wait until the CO contacts?


----------



## Binnie

How many still waiting with July CO contacts and dates please?


----------



## ajayssp

MY CO contact for 189 is on 11th July , replied on 20th July... waiting with fingers crossed Binny..


----------



## Wonderer-India

Binnie said:


> How many still waiting with July CO contacts and dates please?


I bet there will be at least 10. Count me too


----------



## jebinson

Saba Akbar said:


> I got the invite in september and lodged visa application yesterday. With the application, I've submitted PCCs from Pakistan and USA. I have been living in Australia for 4 months now. Do I need to apply for Australian police Check as well or should I wait until the CO contacts?


PCC is required for places where you have lived more than 12 months.


----------



## mongapb05

If we are not claiming spouse points then there is no need to define any experience while lodging visa but in form 80, we have to define right?

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Well, if you pay via a hdfc international transactions enabled card you will end up paying little extra than what needs to be paid for the visa. In my case, i used my hdfc debit card and paid only 85-90 AUD of transaction & conversion fee in addition to visa fee for 2 (both above 18) which i think was worth it. The actual cost for 2 is 5630 AUD which is approximately equal to 294000 INR.


saifsd said:


> What is the "difference" in price in INR if I pay my visa app fee using my hdfc debit card vs forex card from hdfc/icici? Any idea anyone?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

mongapb05 said:


> If we are not claiming spouse points then there is no need to define any experience while lodging visa but in form 80, we have to define right?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Fill the details in 17 page form and also in form 80, wherever it is asked. Spouse points has nothing to do with this, it is for background checks.


----------



## Arshhundal

Hi, experts from the thread,
I have an observation I want feedback on,
Could it be that DHA is giving priority processing such as direct grants shorter processing periods to people with families of multiple members and delaying the visa for singles or young families without kids?
It could this or any other N number of reasons why someone in the pool gets PR in 80 to 120 days while others have to wait for 9 to 11 months, it's just mind-bending for me.
seniors like Gunbun, rahulpop, internationalcucnuk and even people from outside such newbize please throw your hat in this conversation


----------



## mongapb05

csdhan said:


> Fill the details in 17 page form and also in form 80, wherever it is asked. Spouse points has nothing to do with this, it is for background checks.


But i am not claiming point for my spouse, so why background checking fir her employment 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

Arshhundal said:


> Hi, experts from the thread,
> I have an observation I want feedback on,
> Could it be that DHA is giving priority processing such as direct grants shorter processing periods to people with families of multiple members and delaying the visa for singles or young families without kids?
> It could this or any other N number of reasons why someone in the pool gets PR in 80 to 120 days while others have to wait for 9 to 11 months, it's just mind-bending for me.
> seniors like Gunbun, rahulpop, internationalcucnuk and even people from outside such newbize please throw your hat in this conversation


There can be a lot of reasons why one person gets visa quicker compared to the other. But the main reason is the quantity and quality of documentation that you submit along with the application. There have been many similar discussions e.g. onshore vs offshore applications but rest assured they are all speculations just like this one. And of course, a lot depends on the CO that is working on your case too. I really don't see the logic behind CO favoring a family with kids compared to single/young families.


----------



## luvjd

mongapb05 said:


> But i am not claiming point for my spouse, so why background checking fir her employment
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Form 80 is not for employment verification, it is for character verification.


----------



## mongapb05

luvjd said:


> Form 80 is not for employment verification, it is for character verification.


I understood, i am talking about while filling visa, there is section calles spouse employment details, as i am not claiming any spouse points so shall i fill it

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

mongapb05 said:


> I understood, i am talking about while filling visa, there is section calles spouse employment details, as i am not claiming any spouse points so shall i fill it
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Please note that spouse points has nothing to do with employment and only positive skill assessment is necessary. Job details of any applicant are asked and need to be filled for information purposes. I don't see the reason for not filling up these details in 17 page form but providing the same in form 80, creates unnecessary contradictions.


----------



## luvjd

mongapb05 said:


> I understood, i am talking about while filling visa, there is section calles spouse employment details, as i am not claiming any spouse points so shall i fill it
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Oops! Sorry I didn't read your question properly. I am not sure about this, please check other members' opinion.


----------



## sharma.shailender

Arshhundal said:


> Hi, experts from the thread,
> I have an observation I want feedback on,
> Could it be that DHA is giving priority processing such as direct grants shorter processing periods to people with families of multiple members and delaying the visa for singles or young families without kids?
> It could this or any other N number of reasons why someone in the pool gets PR in 80 to 120 days while others have to wait for 9 to 11 months, it's just mind-bending for me.
> seniors like Gunbun, rahulpop, internationalcucnuk and even people from outside such newbize please throw your hat in this conversation


Well.. the whole process is completely non-transparent. We can only assume or make guesses. Specially in case of CO contacts, we don't know what they are doing with our applications. As per immitracker, the minimum time for most DGs is around 100 plus days. May be in the past, people used to get grants in less than 2-3 months, but not now.


----------



## Arshhundal

luvjd said:


> There can be a lot of reasons why one person gets visa quicker compared to the other. But the main reason is the quantity and quality of documentation that you submit along with the application. There have been many similar discussions e.g. onshore vs offshore applications but rest assured they are all speculations just like this one. And of course, a lot depends on the CO that is working on your case too. I really don't see the logic behind CO favoring a family with kids compared to single/young families.


the reason i m saying that they prefer family migrants applications is due to it's their past policies to have higher family migration and till 1996 family migration was about two-thirds of the program, and skilled one-third*. maybe that's the reason application with partner points have a higher chance of DG compared to the one without it.

* https://www.theguardian.com/austral...rce-immigration-debate-is-about-to-get-louder


----------



## luvjd

Arshhundal said:


> the reason i m saying that they prefer family migrants applications is due to it's their past policies to have higher family migration and till 1996 family migration was about two-thirds of the program, and skilled one-third*. maybe that's the reason application with partner points have a higher chance of DG compared to the one without it.
> 
> * https://www.theguardian.com/austral...rce-immigration-debate-is-about-to-get-louder


22-year-old policy still dictating the skilled visa grants? I don't think so.


----------



## sharma.shailender

*CO Contact for Form-815*

Hi Guys,

Has anyone here got visa after CO contact for Form-815 (health undertaking). I want to know how do they calculate IED in such cases. 

As mentioned on DHA website, validity of medical clearance is reduced from 1 year to 6 months, in case form-815 is asked & submitted. I was asked for form-815 for one of my kid (positive skin test, but negative in X-ray). I have submitted form-815 around 2 weeks back.

Now my medical reports are already 4 months old. Suppose, I get the VISA in another couple of months (which will be close to the expiry of 6-months validity of medical clearance), does it mean that I will get IED with a very short notice. Do they issue Visas with IEDs less than 1 or 2 months. Or will they ask me to get the fresh medical assessment.

If anyone has gone through similar experience, pls share...it will be a great help.

Thanks...


----------



## chp85

sharma.shailender said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone here got visa after CO contact for Form-815 (health undertaking). I want to know how do they calculate IED in such cases.
> 
> As mentioned on DHA website, validity of medical clearance is reduced from 1 year to 6 months, in case form-815 is asked & submitted. I was asked for form-815 for one of my kid (positive skin test, but negative in X-ray). I have submitted form-815 around 2 weeks back.
> 
> Now my medical reports are already 4 months old. Suppose, I get the VISA in another couple of months (which will be close to the expiry of 6-months validity of medical clearance), does it mean that I will get IED with a very short notice. Do they issue Visas with IEDs less than 1 or 2 months. Or will they ask me to get the fresh medical assessment.
> 
> If anyone has gone through similar experience, pls share...it will be a great help.
> 
> Thanks...


I'm the main applicant and my husband was asked to fill form 815 as his chest xray was not what they expected although he has never had TB..our medicals expired this month and I got a second CO contact to redo medicals for him..so we repeated..I wonder what our IED is going to be as the medical is again valid only for 6 months..


----------



## sharma.shailender

chp85 said:


> I'm the main applicant and my husband was asked to fill form 815 as his chest xray was not what they expected although he has never had TB..our medicals expired this month and I got a second CO contact to redo medicals for him..so we repeated..I wonder what our IED is going to be as the medical is again valid only for 6 months..


Thanks for replying... I hope they will not delay much after 2nd CO contact and you should get your visa very soon. Your IED will be as per the validity of your second medical tests, which means around 5 months.

I may have to get medicals redone for my daughter, when asked. This time I will go for IGRA instead of TST, which is more accurate. TST is known to give false positives in kids because of BCG vaccine. I was not aware of this earlier, else could have avoided this unnecessary delay.


----------



## Minkuziii

Can anyone please help me here? @GUNBUN



Minkuziii said:


> Anyone waiting for visa 189? Lodged in 2017, i lodged in dec 2017 but no update yet. Only immi commencement email in may 2018. Not sure what is going on. Called them and received generic reply that wait untill 11 months are passed if co requires anything he or she will contact.
> 
> Additionally, i have recently moved to poland. Can anyone tell me what do i need to update in the portal now. Ex phone number, address etc. Please let me know.


----------



## GUNBUN

Minkuziii said:


> Can anyone please help me here? @GUNBUN


Hi Minkuzii, there are quite a few left over cases here either with Immi commencement mail or just is lodged state, who have crossed 8 to 9 months or even around a year now. You aren't alone.

Month after month, the situation is not improving at all. The first week of Oct just finished without any hope for coming weeks. I am sure that by 24th Oct when DHA will update processing time it will go upto 10-12 months.

As per process update the changes through immiaccount, that would hardly impact anything.

Just keep them calling frequently and tell them to send reminder to your CO.


----------



## Binnie

I think calling or mailing or even complaining does not work at all with my experience; immigration work at their own pace nothing can disturb them. I have lodged since December 2016 called them several times and I think dozen a time mailed them and crossing severity even lodged complaints twice, one complaint I did yesterday got very common answer everytime that verification is going on and they will let know if something required or may send a decision. So everything is in vein. Should try to focus on something good..


----------



## mongapb05

Guys

Just want to confirm. 
As i have to lodge a visa
My spouse has assessed with engineering technologist under standard competency demonstration report and not undee CDR + relevant skilled employment assessment
I am claiming her 5 points
Do we have to show experience or only assessment is enough? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

mongapb05 said:


> Guys
> 
> Just want to confirm.
> As i have to lodge a visa
> My spouse has assessed with engineering technologist under standard competency demonstration report and not undee CDR + relevant skilled employment assessment
> I am claiming her 5 points
> Do we have to show experience or only assessment is enough?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


you need to show all supporting docs related to employment similar to what you are uploading for your employment.

also your spouse needs a PTE score of 50 in each module if you are claiming points.


----------



## ankur14

Why many applicants are obsessed with uploading extra documents which are not even requested in the visa checklist? You are not helping your case by adding some docs. This will confuse and eventually frustrate the CO. Kindly be precise and keep the document limited to what have been given in the visa application documents checklist.

Regards
Ankur

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

Looks like a serious pace-down on VISA grants since last 4-5 weeks. 

Anyone in Australia, won't that be a good idea to visit Immigration office and get some general idea. Just suggesting; I believe some of the forum members might be in Australia on some kind VISA while waiting for 189/190 VISA Grant...

Thoughts ?...Ant takers ?


----------



## J_Scorpion

It seems today COs worked on 190 cases. Couple of July CO contacts were granted visas.

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## pcdfrost

Anyone know if you have had a Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment done by Engineers Australia if it is still necessary to submit all the supporting documents for your skilled employment on the 189 application, or will your CO just refer to the assessment?


----------



## shekar.ym

pcdfrost said:


> Anyone know if you have had a Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment done by Engineers Australia if it is still necessary to submit all the supporting documents for your skilled employment on the 189 application, or will your CO just refer to the assessment?


along with assessment report, you need to support your work experience points claim by uploading salary slips, tax documents, bank statements, offer letter, experience letter etc.....


----------



## Minkuziii

Thanks Gunbun.

One more thing, i have changed my country, phone number etc. Should i update dibp?

Plus could you please let me know the contact details to call and timings?

Thanks in Advance.



GUNBUN said:


> Minkuziii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please help me here? @GUNBUN
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Minkuzii, there are quite a few left over cases here either with Immi commencement mail or just is lodged state, who have crossed 8 to 9 months or even around a year now. You aren't alone.
> 
> Month after month, the situation is not improving at all. The first week of Oct just finished without any hope for coming weeks. I am sure that by 24th Oct when DHA will update processing time it will go upto 10-12 months.
> 
> As per process update the changes through immiaccount, that would hardly impact anything.
> 
> Just keep them calling frequently and tell them to send reminder to your CO.
Click to expand...


----------



## tsb_warks

someone form lodge date 7th aug just got a grant as per immitracker. how lucky!


----------



## shekar.ym

tsb_warks said:


> someone form lodge date 7th aug just got a grant as per immitracker. how lucky!




Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

tsb_warks said:


> someone form lodge date 7th aug just got a grant as per immitracker. how lucky!


Probably a false flag. How can somebody offshore lodged in August get a grant so soon?


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

csdhan said:


> tsb_warks said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone form lodge date 7th aug just got a grant as per immitracker. how lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a false flag. How can somebody offshore lodged in August get a grant so soon?
Click to expand...

 No it isn't a false flag ..here is his personal msg ..189 Visa Grant Timelines:
Occupation: Telecom Engineer - 263311
PTE: 6-Dec-17
EOI Updated: 18-Dec-17
ITA: 11-Jul-18
Visa Lodge: 7-Aug-18
Grant Date: 6-Oct-18
IED: 18-Jul-19

Really happy to share this news with all of you. 🙂


----------



## SaritaY

Position: Early Childhood Teacher
EOI: 10th July 2018
Visa lodge: 15 Aug 2018

I'm offshore and am a single applicant. What timeline am I looking at??

My whole life is kinda scre*ed by this visa as I left Austalia May last year to travel and thought I would have it for sure in a year. Now I've finished travelling and visa is still kinda far away. I'm waiting in my home country which I havent been for like 5 years. Would be weird to try to start an actual life here if I'm gonna get my visa in a couple of months. If not, then I honestly don't know what I should plan for my life here. I mean, what if I don't get in like for a long time??

Any kind advice. I'm drowning..


----------



## pankajk83

Binnie said:


> I think calling or mailing or even complaining does not work at all with my experience; immigration work at their own pace nothing can disturb them. I have lodged since December 2016 called them several times and I think dozen a time mailed them and crossing severity even lodged complaints twice, one complaint I did yesterday got very common answer everytime that verification is going on and they will let know if something required or may send a decision. So everything is in vein. Should try to focus on something good..



You have been waiting for almost 2 years?


----------



## SaritaY

pankajk83 said:


> You have been waiting for almost 2 years?


I submitted my EOI Aug last year and then updated Feb this year. Got invite this July and submitted visa last month.


----------



## Mirage_-

Saw someone from another forum lodged 189 on 18th Aug, granted today 🙂


----------



## amarsandhu

Mirage_- said:


> Saw someone from another forum lodged 189 on 18th Aug, granted today 🙂


is it real 🤔


----------



## derik2020

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> No it isn't a false flag ..here is his personal msg ..189 Visa Grant Timelines:
> Occupation: Telecom Engineer - 263311
> PTE: 6-Dec-17
> EOI Updated: 18-Dec-17
> ITA: 11-Jul-18
> Visa Lodge: 7-Aug-18
> Grant Date: 6-Oct-18
> IED: 18-Jul-19
> 
> Really happy to share this news with all of you. 🙂


*This seems promising :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:*



Mirage_- said:


> Saw someone from another forum lodged 189 on 18th Aug, granted today &#x1f64


*Please tell this is a legitimate news*


----------



## Heidi1312

Our timelines below

Code: 261111 , 80 points for 189

Eoi : April 26th initially applied, last updated on June 27th 2018

Invited:July 10th

Visa lodged: July 18th

I understand that it takes minimum 3months for CO contact/direct grant, but I see some direct grants for other codes before 3months .Any one in 261111 got grant recently? Pls share details.


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluesurf

Hi everyone, is there a pattern with respect to direct grant visas? Ie Are they issued at a certain time in the month or is it random?


----------



## mrk_aussie

ankur14 said:


> Why many applicants are obsessed with uploading extra documents which are not even requested in the visa checklist? You are not helping your case by adding some docs. This will confuse and eventually frustrate the CO. Kindly be precise and keep the document limited to what have been given in the visa application documents checklist.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Is it an official checklist? Can you please provide a link for it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NITINVERMA85

derik2020 said:


> *This seems promising :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Please tell this is a legitimate news*


3 have got it..so must be legitimate. Maybe one of the COs is more hardworking than others..


----------



## ankur14

mrk_aussie said:


> Is it an official checklist? Can you please provide a link for it?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


There you go.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx


----------



## visa aus

GUNBUN said:


> Btw Guys, today it was my 6th call to DHA. That guy was really polite, initially he told that 9-11 months wait..blah blah. Then, I convinced him and he opened my file infront of him and said that application is progressing normally, nothing wrong. And finally this guy agreed to leave a message to my CO that I called to check the status.


Hello Gunbun,

I also plan to call CO. What details they ask as reference. Also i note that there standard reply will be 9-11 months waiting time but i plan to say when i started it was 5-8months. What all i could say to get some info?

And per your and other forum members experience do the helpdesk really reach out to CO. Do they issue any ticket number


Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020

NITINVERMA85 said:


> 3 have got it..so must be legitimate. Maybe one of the COs is more hardworking than others..


Australia needs more COs like this. Cheers!


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

The 3 grants from Aug lodgements don't make any sense even if they are legit; there is not a single case from July got its grant reported here or on immitracker, and even June is not over yet. It is most certainly some policy from DHA not just about work load for every CO. At this point really no one knows sh*t about how they are processing the cases.


----------



## megateja

IreKer said:


> I can chime in here. I called the first time I had elapsed the estimated processing time. That time they did ask for my information, looked at my file, said everything appeared to be correct. They still gave the generic response however - no way to predict when the grant will come or contact the CO.
> 
> After this the processing time was extended and I was within the estimated time.
> 
> Then the times changed again recently back to 11 months. I called this morning. Generic responses saying that there's nothing they can do and we have to wait. They weren't interested in pulling up my file. I don't know how to play this now, I'm considering calling again tomorrow and seeing if I can get it escalated, speak to a supervisor, anything. Although I'm also wary about hassling them and there being negative consequences. I don't believe that they have absolutely no way of getting in contact with the CO's but I can only take them at their word, and if they just keep saying there's nothing they can do then I'm stuck.
> 
> I also sent an email to the GSM email a while back which got ANOTHER generic response. Again, saying that their department had no direct contact with CO's which must be false, as that's the same email that you contact once you have uploaded documents, so there must be a way of them informing you CO of this.
> 
> We're becoming extremely disillusioned and starting to look into moving back to NZ while awaiting the outcome. I used to be excited to check my account and emails to see if the grant was there. Now I wake up every day pretty much knowing that the grant hasn't come.


hi, any update I also uploaded NZ PCC consent of disclosure of info 80 days back, still no response from them. U better call to NZ MOJ +6449188800 and confirm whether DHA has sent or not, in my case they still did not send to NZ MOJ i called to DHA and explained the same they said we put a reminder to co but don't know what happened after that


----------



## shekar.ym

Mirage_- said:


> Saw someone from another forum lodged 189 on 18th Aug, granted today 🙂


can you post the link to that forum/thread?


----------



## Ankit Mehta

shekar.ym said:


> read this
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


Thanks dear.

Quite informative.


----------



## Varundua1188

I have a question.

Can I travel out of country without letting the authorities know when im waiting for Grant.


My timelines:

Code:261313/189
Applied:30 march 2018/75points
Invited:21 June 2018
Visa fee/Doucuments uploaded:29 June 2018
Grant:!!!

Thanks


----------



## dpk choudhary

srinivask said:


> @GUNBUN Please let me know on what number can i reach DIBP @ GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Srinivas,

How old your kid and Can you elaborate more on Health Undertaking form 815.
I am also lodging my visa with my wife and 10 months old kid.
So do I need form 80 for my child and health undertaking form 815? to avoid the CO contact.

Would appreciate if someone have similar case and can suggest.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sapaul1985

Hi i lodged my visa application on june 25, under ict business analyst. 
Is anyone else waiting for visa grant after applying in same week. Details are: 189, 75 points


----------



## IreKer

megateja said:


> hi, any update I also uploaded NZ PCC consent of disclosure of info 80 days back, still no response from them. U better call to NZ MOJ +6449188800 and confirm whether DHA has sent or not, in my case they still did not send to NZ MOJ i called to DHA and explained the same they said we put a reminder to co but don't know what happened after that


Hiya,

No news yet I'm afraid - and we submitted our form over 6 months ago. That's a great idea to call MOJ though and something I hadn't thought of doing. I'll try them when they open and let you know what they say.

I have nothing but apathy for this visa now, we've actually just started the process of getting an essential skills visa to move back to NZ!


----------



## bjg26

Varundua1188 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Can I travel out of country without letting the authorities know when im waiting for Grant.
> 
> 
> My timelines:
> 
> Code:261313/189
> Applied:30 march 2018/75points
> Invited:21 June 2018
> Visa fee/Doucuments uploaded:29 June 2018
> Grant:!!!
> 
> Thanks


If you are onshore while awaiting your grant and you need to trave outside Australia, you need to get BVB, ~$150


----------



## dipanshub

Hi Experts,

Could anybody tell me what are the documents required for Indian PCC for Principal and dependent application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

dpk choudhary said:


> Hi Srinivas,
> 
> 
> 
> How old your kid and Can you elaborate more on Health Undertaking form 815.
> 
> I am also lodging my visa with my wife and 10 months old kid.
> 
> So do I need form 80 for my child and health undertaking form 815? to avoid the CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate if someone have similar case and can suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Hi you don’t need form 80 for kids.
I didn’t attach form 80 for my 5 years old.
Hope it helps.


189 lodged-31 MAY 2018
EXTERNAL AUDITOR 
Direct grant on 17 September 2018


----------



## dhruvmisra

Sapaul1985 said:


> Hi i lodged my visa application on june 25, under ict business analyst.
> 
> Is anyone else waiting for visa grant after applying in same week. Details are: 189, 75 points




Hi I have also applied on 25 June under mechanical engineering 75 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vkannav

Sapaul1985 said:


> Hi i lodged my visa application on june 25, under ict business analyst.
> Is anyone else waiting for visa grant after applying in same week. Details are: 189, 75 points


Hi, I have lodged for the same date under the same Code. Lodged with 80 points 😊


----------



## kerberos

SaritaY said:


> Position: Early Childhood Teacher
> EOI: 10th July 2018
> Visa lodge: 15 Aug 2018
> 
> I'm offshore and am a single applicant. What timeline am I looking at??
> 
> My whole life is kinda scre*ed by this visa as I left Austalia May last year to travel and thought I would have it for sure in a year. Now I've finished travelling and visa is still kinda far away. I'm waiting in my home country which I havent been for like 5 years. Would be weird to try to start an actual life here if I'm gonna get my visa in a couple of months. If not, then I honestly don't know what I should plan for my life here. I mean, what if I don't get in like for a long time??
> 
> Any kind advice. I'm drowning..


Well generally people get it within a year although there are some cases here far beyond that time frame... unfortunately we don't know what causes a delay.


----------



## Nath123Perth

dipanshub said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Could anybody tell me what are the documents required for Indian PCC for Principal and dependent application?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



http://www.vfsglobal.com/india/australia/consular_miscellaneous/pdf/PCC_Checklist.pdf

It may take upto 8 weeks for Prinicpal. For dependents they issue it within one or two weeks.

Regards,


----------



## abhishekshroff

Nath123Perth said:


> http://www.vfsglobal.com/india/australia/consular_miscellaneous/pdf/PCC_Checklist.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> It may take upto 8 weeks for Prinicpal. For dependents they issue it within one or two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Nope. Indian pcc has nothing to do with principal or dependent. I got my pcc within 2 hours of applying 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## kerberos

abhishekshroff said:


> Nope. Indian pcc has nothing to do with principal or dependent. I got my pcc within 2 hours of applying
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
> QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
> QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
> Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


Wow that is fast. I'm still waiting for my Malaysian PCC, 4 weeks and counting.


----------



## abhishekshroff

kerberos said:


> Wow that is fast. I'm still waiting for my Malaysian PCC, 4 weeks and counting.




The best was my France PCC. Was an online form with about 12 fields. Free of cost and got my pcc within 24 hours 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Gods grace

Hi Sapaul, visa lodged on 26th March, business analyst, 80 pts, still waiting .. Co contact on 8th Aug ☹


----------



## kerberos

abhishekshroff said:


> The best was my France PCC. Was an online form with about 12 fields. Free of cost and got my pcc within 24 hours
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
> QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
> QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
> Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


Was it given in an online form or did you have to get it mailed/ go to embassy, etc.?


----------



## AP1187

It is funny that the number of visa grants issued per day has reduced drastically since the time it was announced that DHA will be employing more staff for reducing the backlogs.

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...enship-more-staff-be-deployed-process-backlog

Just my rant. :rant::rant::rant:


----------



## abhishekshroff

kerberos said:


> Was it given in an online form or did you have to get it mailed/ go to embassy, etc.?




I got an email with a link to a portal. On the portal, I had to enter some personal details along with a reference code mailed to me. After authenticating myself, it gave me the link to download the PCC from. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Nath123Perth

abhishekshroff said:


> Nope. Indian pcc has nothing to do with principal or dependent. I got my pcc within 2 hours of applying
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
> QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
> QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
> Visa lodged - 1/8/2018



I have applied on 3rd september. Still waiting for my PCC. My spouse also has applied on the same date and she received it in 5 business days.

I called support desk and I was told that, in case of anomaly it may take beyond 45 days.


----------



## its.kc

Hi guys, has anybody experienced or known someone who underwent health assessment then submitted application with wrong eMedical details such as birth date? Apparently, the panel clinic only verified my passport number and passport validity dates upon examination. It happened to me and I cant find any answer in forums. I already notified incorrect answer to my application. I appreciate if someone can answer and let me know the details how the CO handles such situation. Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff

Nath123Perth said:


> I have applied on 3rd september. Still waiting for my PCC. My spouse also has applied on the same date and she received it in 5 business days.
> 
> 
> 
> I called support desk and I was told that, in case of anomaly it may take beyond 45 days.




I’m guessing that is because you’re applying from overseas. In India, it’s just a matter of hours before you get it. Unless, your passport is really old and your Aadhar card is old too. Then they do a police verification. But, in the PV cases also, it’s a matter of 10 days at max. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Binnie

What is the maximum time taken for any 189 visa grant??


----------



## Mirage_-

dhruvmisra said:


> Sapaul1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i lodged my visa application on june 25, under ict business analyst.
> 
> Is anyone else waiting for visa grant after applying in same week. Details are: 189, 75 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I have also applied on 25 June under mechanical engineering 75 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Seems there's bunch of june 25 lodgers here, including me 🙂 189, 75pts, industrial engr


----------



## dhruvmisra

Mirage_- said:


> Seems there's bunch of june 25 lodgers here, including me 🙂 189, 75pts, industrial engr




Yes eagerly waiting for the grant...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos

abhishekshroff said:


> I’m guessing that is because you’re applying from overseas. In India, it’s just a matter of hours before you get it. Unless, your passport is really old and your Aadhar card is old too. Then they do a police verification. But, in the PV cases also, it’s a matter of 10 days at max.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
> QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
> QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
> Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


Jealous of that efficiency. Our Ministry of Home Affairs site lists a waiting time of 1-2 months


----------



## namnguyen

its.kc said:


> Hi guys, has anybody experienced or known someone who underwent health assessment then submitted application with wrong eMedical details such as birth date? Apparently, the panel clinic only verified my passport number and passport validity dates upon examination. It happened to me and I cant find any answer in forums. I already notified incorrect answer to my application. I appreciate if someone can answer and let me know the details how the CO handles such situation. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I had the exact problem. I did medical check up with my passport, but when filling the visa application form I input the wrong passport number, hence the medical check up result could not be linked with my visa application. I was so worried and digged this whole forum up, so I understand your concern.

What I did was exactly what you did: I filed a form to notify incorrect answers. I wrote the correct passport number and the correspondent HAPID of the health check. I did it immediately after I realized the mistake, i.e some days after the lodgement.

I got direct grant. CO understood the form and did not ask a thing :flypig: So don't worry.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Mirage_- said:


> Seems there's bunch of june 25 lodgers here, including me  189, 75pts, industrial engr




The June folks already started getting right. 
I have seen few in Immi tracker



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcisad

Those who could contact DHA please,
I tried to call DHA on +61 13 1881, bit there is no option re 189 visa class. Which option did you choose to get to the operator? My application has passed 12 months now. 
All the best.


----------



## GUNBUN

arcisad said:


> Those who could contact DHA please,
> I tried to call DHA on +61 13 1881, bit there is no option re 189 visa class. Which option did you choose to get to the operator? My application has passed 12 months now.
> All the best.


No.3

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

I lodged march 27th, had a CO contact on Aug. 4th.
We have a similar timeline.
will be good to follow.



Gods grace said:


> Hi Sapaul, visa lodged on 26th March, business analyst, 80 pts, still waiting .. Co contact on 8th Aug ☹


----------



## RustedGold

*Co Contact*

Hi i have been contacted by Co for my sons custody documents that i have already uploaded.

I have informed them that the docs are already present and re-uploaded them as well. Any idea what to expect? Calling them will be of any help?


----------



## Varundua1188

bjg26 said:


> Varundua1188 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> Can I travel out of country without letting the authorities know when im waiting for Grant.
> 
> 
> My timelines:
> 
> Code:261313/189
> Applied:30 march 2018/75points
> Invited:21 June 2018
> Visa fee/Doucuments uploaded:29 June 2018
> Grant:!!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> If you are onshore while awaiting your grant and you need to trave outside Australia, you need to get BVB, ~$150
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply...Im actually in India..so, what you mean is I have to follow a process before i can travel somewhere...guess i have to delay my anniversary plans in that case😝


----------



## bjg26

Varundua1188 said:


> bjg26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Varundua1188 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> Can I travel out of country without letting the authorities know when im waiting for Grant.
> 
> 
> My timelines:
> 
> Code:261313/189
> Applied:30 march 2018/75points
> Invited:21 June 2018
> Visa fee/Doucuments uploaded:29 June 2018
> Grant:!!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> If you are onshore while awaiting your grant and you need to trave outside Australia, you need to get BVB, ~$150
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply...Im actually in India..so, what you mean is I have to follow a process before i can travel somewhere...guess i have to delay my anniversary plans in that case😝
Click to expand...

I think Offshore applicants are not required to let the authorities know tbeir whereabout i.e. vacations


----------



## internationalcanuck

It's a bit of a grey area, it depends on the situation.
If you will be changing your address/contact info for more than 15 days, you are supposed to notify them.

I think the main issue is in the event you need to be called in to an embassy/consulate for an interview (very remote chance) you need to be contactable and they need to arrange with the nearest consulate.

You also need to consider if you do go on vacation, how easy will it be for your to respond to any Case Officer queries. Will you have access to your documents?




bjg26 said:


> I think Offshore applicants are not required to let the authorities know tbeir whereabout i.e. vacations


----------



## csdhan

RustedGold said:


> Hi i have been contacted by Co for my sons custody documents that i have already uploaded.
> 
> I have informed them that the docs are already present and re-uploaded them as well. Any idea what to expect? Calling them will be of any help?


Call them and tell that the requested docs are uploaded and whether CO requires any other specific document in addition to that. Also ask them what is the reason for asking these docs when they were already uploaded. 

Will be of help to many as these type of requests are increasing day by day.


----------



## GUNBUN

visa aus said:


> Hello Gunbun,
> 
> I also plan to call CO. What details they ask as reference. Also i note that there standard reply will be 9-11 months waiting time but i plan to say when i started it was 5-8months. What all i could say to get some info?
> 
> And per your and other forum members experience do the helpdesk really reach out to CO. Do they issue any ticket number
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Calling to DHA:

1. Call +61131881, immediately after connecting, press 3....then wait for operator.

2. Keep Transaction reference number, Passport no., DOB, e-mail id, Address infront of you.

3. Give them enough reasons to check your status on their system, else you would end up listening standard replies. Those guys are trained to reply back in Yes/No, therefore you need to feed words in their mouth i.e. ask same thing in different ways and expect them to reply Yes/No.

I call them almost daily and at the end ask operator to leave a message to my CO that I called them requesting status on my file. I don't know whether this would work or not but I can't sit idle.


----------



## arcisad

Thanks a lot


----------



## arcisad

GUNBUN said:


> arcisad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who could contact DHA please,
> I tried to call DHA on +61 13 1881, bit there is no option re 189 visa class. Which option did you choose to get to the operator? My application has passed 12 months now.
> All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> No.3
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot.


----------



## GUNBUN

What's going on guys ?

First 8 days of October 2018:

189: 10 grants, 13 CO contacts

190: 18 grants, 1 CO contact

It seems that processing time is all set to go upto 10-12 months for 189 

Any guy here > 11 months waiting, who called DHA recently ? what sort of reason they give ?


----------



## GUNBUN

arcisad said:


> Thanks a lot.


Hi, did you called them today ?

What did they replied, please let us know.


----------



## J_Scorpion

Delay from them is wasting our money in form of expired medicals and PCCs.


GUNBUN said:


> What's going on guys ?
> 
> First 8 days of October 2018:
> 
> 189: 10 grants, 13 CO contacts
> 
> 190: 18 grants, 1 CO contact
> 
> It seems that processing time is all set to go upto 10-12 months for 189
> 
> Any guy here > 11 months waiting, who called DHA recently ? what sort of reason they give ?


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## Varundua1188

internationalcanuck said:


> It's a bit of a grey area, it depends on the situation.
> If you will be changing your address/contact info for more than 15 days, you are supposed to notify them.
> 
> I think the main issue is in the event you need to be called in to an embassy/consulate for an interview (very remote chance) you need to be contactable and they need to arrange with the nearest consulate.
> 
> You also need to consider if you do go on vacation, how easy will it be for your to respond to any Case Officer queries. Will you have access to your documents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bjg26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Offshore applicants are not required to let the authorities know tbeir whereabout i.e. vacations
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the replies...
Unfortunately i got a CO contact for my wife’s english language proof.
I had submitted the same by getting it over a letter from college stamped from principal and submitted the same.
What more proof do they need as that is the usual thing people submit.
Shall i re-attach and mail the CO that ive uplaoded and please verify the same?


----------



## IreKer

megateja said:


> hi, any update I also uploaded NZ PCC consent of disclosure of info 80 days back, still no response from them. U better call to NZ MOJ +6449188800 and confirm whether DHA has sent or not, in my case they still did not send to NZ MOJ i called to DHA and explained the same they said we put a reminder to co but don't know what happened after that





IreKer said:


> Hiya,
> 
> No news yet I'm afraid - and we submitted our form over 6 months ago. That's a great idea to call MOJ though and something I hadn't thought of doing. I'll try them when they open and let you know what they say.
> 
> I have nothing but apathy for this visa now, we've actually just started the process of getting an essential skills visa to move back to NZ!


So I contacted NZ MOJ. They received a request from DoHA back in May to disclose information. As our PCC's were older than 6 months at the time of the request, they did not disclose any information to DoHA, or even even respond to them at all.

So my visa has been held up for the last 5 months because NZ MOJ basically just decided to ignore DoHA's request for information. I can't even put into words how frustrating this is as I must have called DoHA about 10 times and was told to just wait, no one had told me that they were still waiting to hear back from NZ MOJ.

They have assured me that they have now sent the relevant information to DoHA but I'm going to call again today and make sure this actually is the case.

The lesson here is a simple one, no one cares about your life being put on hold while you wait for your visa. Don't leave anything to other people. If your visa is awaiting anything from a 3rd party, you need to contact that 3rd party and make sure they're actually doing their job. Don't expect DoHA to actually tell you what the problem is either, you're on your own here.

In two days it will be the one year anniversary since I applied for this visa, who knows when it will be finalised.


----------



## jerryniks

GUNBUN said:


> What's going on guys ?
> 
> First 8 days of October 2018:
> 
> 189: 10 grants, 13 CO contacts
> 
> 190: 18 grants, 1 CO contact
> 
> It seems that processing time is all set to go upto 10-12 months for 189
> 
> Any guy here > 11 months waiting, who called DHA recently ? what sort of reason they give ?


Monday blues getting darker with no grants reported in 189 and 190.


----------



## srinivask

J_Scorpion said:


> Delay from them is wasting our money in form of expired medicals and PCCs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Yes Very true. Definitely not just money. Also why should little kids go through re-medicals, it is a unnecessary pain they have go through, just due to laxity of COs.


----------



## farooq41

There is a lot of debate going on in the parliament regarding immigration policy and urban congestion. I hope the decisions are made faster and hooe there is good news.


----------



## srinivask

srinivask said:


> Yes Very true. Definitely not just money. Also why should little kids go through re-medicals, it is a unnecessary pain they have go through, just due to laxity of COs.


I filed Form 815 for my kid, which automatically reduces medical clearance to 6 months. So small kids need to go through process unnecessarily @sharma.shailender and others who signed Form 815 for kids do you agree??


----------



## Ankit Mehta

AP1187 said:


> It is funny that the number of visa grants issued per day has reduced drastically since the time it was announced that DHA will be employing more staff for reducing the backlogs.
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...enship-more-staff-be-deployed-process-backlog
> 
> Just my rant. :rant::rant::rant:


Horrible delay!!!

People waiting in the wing will have agonizing time ahead sitting and waiting for the visa.


----------



## kdpillai

Varundua1188 said:


> Thanks for all the replies...
> Unfortunately i got a CO contact for my wife’s english language proof.
> I had submitted the same by getting it over a letter from college stamped from principal and submitted the same.
> What more proof do they need as that is the usual thing people submit.
> Shall i re-attach and mail the CO that ive uplaoded and please verify the same?


For Spouse english language proof they normally accept University letter rather than from college. So i would suggest you to get a letter from University and submit.

Regards


----------



## its.kc

namnguyen said:


> Hi, I had the exact problem. I did medical check up with my passport, but when filling the visa application form I input the wrong passport number, hence the medical check up result could not be linked with my visa application. I was so worried and digged this whole forum up, so I understand your concern.
> 
> What I did was exactly what you did: I filed a form to notify incorrect answers. I wrote the correct passport number and the correspondent HAPID of the health check. I did it immediately after I realized the mistake, i.e some days after the lodgement.
> 
> I got direct grant. CO understood the form and did not ask a thing :flypig: So don't worry.


Thank you so much for the info and for understanding of my situation!! This eased my concern! :faint:


----------



## Varundua1188

kdpillai said:


> Varundua1188 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the replies...
> Unfortunately i got a CO contact for my wife’s english language proof.
> I had submitted the same by getting it over a letter from college stamped from principal and submitted the same.
> What more proof do they need as that is the usual thing people submit.
> Shall i re-attach and mail the CO that ive uplaoded and please verify the same?
> 
> 
> 
> For Spouse english language proof they normally accept University letter rather than from college. So i would suggest you to get a letter from University and submit.
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

Do what you mean is the kind of letter i got for college will be required for university?

So, i will get one from university and then create a single pdf with index and both the proofs in that college and univ. will this be good?


----------



## kdpillai

Varundua1188 said:


> Do what you mean is the kind of letter i got for college will be required for university?
> 
> So, i will get one from university and then create a single pdf with index and both the proofs in that college and univ. will this be good?


Yes. Letter from University for medium of Instruction for spouse is good enough.


----------



## vijgin

Dear Friends,

For

ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)

PTE score: 10

Spouse points: 5

POINTS: 75 (189) and 80 (190-NSW)

In this case when can I expect the invite? Any thoughts?


----------



## arcisad

GUNBUN said:


> arcisad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, did you called them today ?
> 
> What did they replied, please let us know.
Click to expand...

It was already late when I saw your response. I may call them again and see if I get any helpful response.


----------



## jerryniks

srinivask said:


> I filed Form 815 for my kid, which automatically reduces medical clearance to 6 months. So small kids need to go through process unnecessarily @sharma.shailender and others who signed Form 815 for kids do you agree??


I really fail to understand why people are signing Form 815 voluntarily. Would you guys be signing all the forms available at DHA site?? guess you would be delaying your visa process by providing irrelevant docs, increasing CO work and create confusion around your cases.

Please read and research. As per DHA website: 

Health Undertakings are primarily designed to help ensure that visa holders with a significant health condition are followed up by onshore health providers when necessary. This mainly relates to visa applicants who might be at increased risk of developing active Tuberculosis (TB) although visa holders with some other medical conditions (such as HIV disease, hepatitis B or C, syphilis, or Hansen's Disease, might also require follow up). Active Tuberculosis is a serious infectious disease of public health concern in Australia.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-undertakings


----------



## JG

Can anyone tell me how the photograph is attached and name written on the back side since the photo will only have one side.


----------



## csdhan

josygeorge000 said:


> Can anyone tell me how the photograph is attached and name written on the back side since the photo will only have one side.


The guidelines were for old paper applications and they required photo glued to application have name printed at the back. Not sure how relevant it is to the present era of online application. Most people are uploading only digital copies of face alone, some are scanning the photographs after getting the prints from shop on both sides. Your choice.


----------



## umsal

hi

actually am working in a company situated in xxx state , can i take a pcc from my native place situated in yyy state , will co ask for explanation ?, because in sample pcc form, the state is mentioned where pcc is issued 

any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## abhishekshroff

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> actually am working in a company situated in xxx state , can i take a pcc from my native place situated in yyy state , will co ask for explanation ?, because in sample pcc form, the state is mentioned where pcc is issued
> 
> 
> 
> any help will be highly appreciated




I’m not sure if this is case specific. But, a friend of mine tried exactly what you are taking about and he had a CO contact to provide PCC from XXX state only 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## srinivask

jerryniks said:


> I really fail to understand why people are signing Form 815 voluntarily. Would you guys be signing all the forms available at DHA site?? guess you would be delaying your visa process by providing irrelevant docs, increasing CO work and create confusion around your cases.
> 
> Please read and research. As per DHA website:
> 
> Health Undertakings are primarily designed to help ensure that visa holders with a significant health condition are followed up by onshore health providers when necessary. This mainly relates to visa applicants who might be at increased risk of developing active Tuberculosis (TB) although visa holders with some other medical conditions (such as HIV disease, hepatitis B or C, syphilis, or Hansen's Disease, might also require follow up). Active Tuberculosis is a serious infectious disease of public health concern in Australia.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-undertakings


Hey My CO asked me to sign Form 815 because for small kids they do Mantoux test, if it comes positive (which could be false positive due to BCG vaccination) they do X-ray and provide health clearance, but just as a process/formality they ask for Form 815 to followup once in Australia , i think most of the poeple signed Form 815 only after CO asked for it, not before it.


----------



## jerryniks

srinivask said:


> Hey My CO asked me to sign Form 815 because for small kids they do Mantoux test, if it comes positive (which could be false positive due to BCG vaccination) they do X-ray and provide health clearance, but just as a process/formality they ask for Form 815 to followup once in Australia , i think most of the poeple signed Form 815 only after CO asked for it, not before it.


In your case it was warranted for. There are many people who recently seem to have been trying to speed up the grant process by submitting each and every doc being discussed in the forum  just wanted those people to be practical.


----------



## swethakdesai

Hello All,

This forum has been useful for me, to track the status of my 189 PR.
Thanks to all who have been actively updating the trackers and the forum.

I have received CO contact for my PR application(80 pts - 261313) lodged on june 3rd 2018. The CO has asked for 3 things
- Further evidence of my employment : I had uploaded password protected files by mistake. I have now corrected this.
- Form 80 - For my spouse : Have corrected this as well
- Proof of functional english for spouse : We had already submitted 10th 12th and degree marks cards and certificates of the entire education for this. We are still being asked to submit proof for functional english. Is there something i am missing here.

According to DIBP, i checked that, for functional english, education transcripts are enough proof that is needed. I am now not sure what else i should provide for. I uploaded all education transcripts for my spouse again. 
Anything else that can provide the CO sufficient proof? Please advice.


----------



## malik_mca

swethakdesai said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This forum has been useful for me, to track the status of my 189 PR.
> Thanks to all who have been actively updating the trackers and the forum.
> 
> I have received CO contact for my PR application(80 pts - 261313) lodged on june 3rd 2018. The CO has asked for 3 things
> - Further evidence of my employment : I had uploaded password protected files by mistake. I have now corrected this.
> - Form 80 - For my spouse : Have corrected this as well
> - Proof of functional english for spouse : We had already submitted 10th 12th and degree marks cards and certificates of the entire education for this. We are still being asked to submit proof for functional english. Is there something i am missing here.
> 
> According to DIBP, i checked that, for functional english, education transcripts are enough proof that is needed. I am now not sure what else i should provide for. I uploaded all education transcripts for my spouse again.
> Anything else that can provide the CO sufficient proof? Please advice.


You need to provide either of two things:
1) All the communication during the educational session was in english.
2) PTE/IELTS functional english score.


----------



## abhishekshroff

swethakdesai said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This forum has been useful for me, to track the status of my 189 PR.
> Thanks to all who have been actively updating the trackers and the forum.
> 
> I have received CO contact for my PR application(80 pts - 261313) lodged on june 3rd 2018. The CO has asked for 3 things
> - Further evidence of my employment : I had uploaded password protected files by mistake. I have now corrected this.
> - Form 80 - For my spouse : Have corrected this as well
> - Proof of functional english for spouse : We had already submitted 10th 12th and degree marks cards and certificates of the entire education for this. We are still being asked to submit proof for functional english. Is there something i am missing here.
> 
> According to DIBP, i checked that, for functional english, education transcripts are enough proof that is needed. I am now not sure what else i should provide for. I uploaded all education transcripts for my spouse again.
> Anything else that can provide the CO sufficient proof? Please advice.




You have to provide a document on the letterhead of the college he/she studied in stating that person xxxx was a student of the college from date x to date y and that the medium of instruction was in English. And please ensure that the dates are for 3 years atleast. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## prakshil

swethakdesai said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This forum has been useful for me, to track the status of my 189 PR.
> Thanks to all who have been actively updating the trackers and the forum.
> 
> I have received CO contact for my PR application(80 pts - 261313) lodged on june 3rd 2018. The CO has asked for 3 things
> - Further evidence of my employment : I had uploaded password protected files by mistake. I have now corrected this.
> - Form 80 - For my spouse : Have corrected this as well
> - Proof of functional english for spouse : We had already submitted 10th 12th and degree marks cards and certificates of the entire education for this. We are still being asked to submit proof for functional english. Is there something i am missing here.
> 
> According to DIBP, i checked that, for functional english, education transcripts are enough proof that is needed. I am now not sure what else i should provide for. I uploaded all education transcripts for my spouse again.
> Anything else that can provide the CO sufficient proof? Please advice.


This should help,please go through it

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...spouse-functional-english-college-letter.html


----------



## Wonderer-India

Binnie said:


> What is the maximum time taken for any 189 visa grant??


That's a Golden Question..No one knows. However there is a published time-line that you can easily find after little trouble either on Google or Auzy government site.


----------



## derik2020

josygeorge000 said:


> Can anyone tell me how the photograph is attached and the name is written on the back side since the photo will only have one side.


Initially, I've uploaded just the photo, but then a member in Exapt suggested it's better to upload the photo with your name on it.

So I wrote my full name on the back side of the photo and scanned both sides and combined it to one PDF and uploaded that file as a "photograph with name" to the immi account.


----------



## kkjuly15

hi guys,

While lodging visa in immiaccount, should we provide all identity documents in "Other Identity documents" section ? like Driver's license, SSN etc. are all these mandatory ?


----------



## srinivask

jerryniks said:


> In your case it was warranted for. There are many people who recently seem to have been trying to speed up the grant process by submitting each and every doc being discussed in the forum  just wanted those people to be practical.


Yes Form 815 Should only be submitted when specifically asked by CO for a particular applicant only.


----------



## kdpillai

swethakdesai said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This forum has been useful for me, to track the status of my 189 PR.
> Thanks to all who have been actively updating the trackers and the forum.
> 
> I have received CO contact for my PR application(80 pts - 261313) lodged on june 3rd 2018. The CO has asked for 3 things
> - Further evidence of my employment : I had uploaded password protected files by mistake. I have now corrected this.
> - Form 80 - For my spouse : Have corrected this as well
> - Proof of functional english for spouse : We had already submitted 10th 12th and degree marks cards and certificates of the entire education for this. We are still being asked to submit proof for functional english. Is there something i am missing here.
> 
> According to DIBP, i checked that, for functional english, education transcripts are enough proof that is needed. I am now not sure what else i should provide for. I uploaded all education transcripts for my spouse again.
> Anything else that can provide the CO sufficient proof? Please advice.


You can provide any of the 2 things from below,
1. PTE/IELTS score of Functional English.
2. University Letterhead stating your medium of Instruction in Degree course was in English for the entire duration.

Regards


----------



## visa aus

GUNBUN said:


> Calling to DHA:
> 
> 1. Call +61131881, immediately after connecting, press 3....then wait for operator.
> 
> 2. Keep Transaction reference number, Passport no., DOB, e-mail id, Address infront of you.
> 
> 3. Give them enough reasons to check your status on their system, else you would end up listening standard replies. Those guys are trained to reply back in Yes/No, therefore you need to feed words in their mouth i.e. ask same thing in different ways and expect them to reply Yes/No.
> 
> I call them almost daily and at the end ask operator to leave a message to my CO that I called them requesting status on my file. I don't know whether this would work or not but I can't sit idle.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## paritosh149

Does total points obtained in SkillSelect have any impact on Visa Grant time?


----------



## J_Scorpion

No .... once you lodge the visa application, you are on a same page as everyone else.


paritosh149 said:


> Does total points obtained in SkillSelect have any impact on Visa Grant time?


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

srinivask said:


> Hey My CO asked me to sign Form 815 because for small kids they do Mantoux test, if it comes positive (which could be false positive due to BCG vaccination) they do X-ray and provide health clearance, but just as a process/formality they ask for Form 815 to followup once in Australia , i think most of the poeple signed Form 815 only after CO asked for it, not before it.


And besides, there are no procedure followed by DHA. That is panicking applicants to upload as many documents , that they deem necessary, to avoid CO contact.

COs may even come back now a days for the documents that you might have already loaded. So, in my personal view. No harm, no foul by loading more than less..


----------



## RockyRaj

kdpillai said:


> You can provide any of the 2 things from below,
> 
> 1. PTE/IELTS score of Functional English.
> 
> 2. University Letterhead stating your medium of Instruction in Degree course was in English for the entire duration.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Will the letter from the college from where she had studied will not do? 
Note: The letter would indicate that the college is affiliated to that university, which issued the degree certificate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

RockyRaj said:


> Will the letter from the college from where she had studied will not do?
> Note: The letter would indicate that the college is affiliated to that university, which issued the degree certificate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




letter from college, indicating duration of course and medium of instruction as English would be enough. But this needs to be supported with semester marks cards and degree certificate


----------



## Vab18

Looking for advice!
Submitted application last month, status received. Just added more attachments and it is ticked as received today. When I go in to the application it only shows original documents submitted when I did it last month. Does this mean the new ones will be visible to the department or is there a button I’ve missed? Checked everywhere and can’t find anything other than when I go in to attach files it shows new ones received. ?? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## shekar.ym

Vab18 said:


> Looking for advice!
> Submitted application last month, status received. Just added more attachments and it is ticked as received today. When I go in to the application it only shows original documents submitted when I did it last month. Does this mean the new ones will be visible to the department or is there a button I’ve missed? Checked everywhere and can’t find anything other than when I go in to attach files it shows new ones received. ?? Thanks for any advice.



in the application which you downloaded only the docs which were uploaded at the time of lodge are visible.

any docs uploaded after lodge will not be visible in application pdf. 

Ideally CO should be able to see all docs uploaded before or after lodge.


----------



## Vab18

shekar.ym said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for advice!
> Submitted application last month, status received. Just added more attachments and it is ticked as received today. When I go in to the application it only shows original documents submitted when I did it last month. Does this mean the new ones will be visible to the department or is there a button I’ve missed? Checked everywhere and can’t find anything
> other than when I go in to attach files it shows
> new ones received. ?? Thanks for any advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the application which you downloaded only the docs which were uploaded at the time of lodge are visible.
> 
> any docs uploaded after lodge will not be visible in application pdf.
> 
> Ideally CO should be able to see all docs uploaded before or after lodge.
Click to expand...

Thank you for clarifying. Much appreciated.


----------



## bjg26

😐😲😪
____________

The Prime Minister will ban thousands of migrants from living in major cities like Sydney, forcing them to settle in regional areas as part of landmark changes to our immigration policy.

http://bit.ly/2y7C3Pi


----------



## aupr04

bjg26 said:


> 😐😲😪
> ____________
> 
> The Prime Minister will ban thousands of migrants from living in major cities like Sydney, forcing them to settle in regional areas as part of landmark changes to our immigration policy.
> 
> http://bit.ly/2y7C3Pi


Elections are coming!


----------



## kristinacastro

luvjd said:


> its.kc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Good day.
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding visa lodging below:
> 
> 1. As a main applicant, when entering my employment history, should I follow the the entries I made in my EOI?
> 2. As a de facto/secondary applicant, should I also include the new employment not included in the ACS Skills Assessment? Or should I also have a new skills assessment including the new employment? Should this matter?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Generally yes.
> 2. Once you receive the invite, there is no need to go for ACS assessment again. You can list your current employment as "non-relevant" though in the visa application.
Click to expand...



Hello,
Following this thread, related to above question, do we need to provide proof of employment if we declared an employment during visa lodgment which we are not claiming points?

Thanks,
Kristina


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kristinacastro said:


> Hello,
> Following this thread, related to above question, do we need to provide proof of employment if we declared an employment during visa lodgment which we are not claiming points?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kristina


If the employment was deducted / used by your skills assessing authority to deem you skilled - I would provide evidence for it.


----------



## kristinacastro

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kristinacastro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Following this thread, related to above question, do we need to provide proof of employment if we declared an employment during visa lodgment which we are not claiming points?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kristina
> 
> 
> 
> If the employment was deducted / used by your skills assessing authority to deem you skilled - I would provide evidence for it.
Click to expand...

Not included and assessed for that job, and was not claiming points for it. But somehow, needed to declare to avoid gaps... perhaps just provide an evidence for it to be sure?


----------



## kristinacastro

Hello, can someone help to answer if Certified Documents are needed for Visa Lodgement? Thanks a lot!


----------



## luvjd

kristinacastro said:


> Hello, can someone help to answer if Certified Documents are needed for Visa Lodgement? Thanks a lot!


No, original color scan copies will be just fine.


----------



## kristinacastro

luvjd said:


> kristinacastro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can someone help to answer if Certified Documents are needed for Visa Lodgement? Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> No, original color scan copies will be just fine.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much 🙂


----------



## kristinacastro

kristinacastro said:


> luvjd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristinacastro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can someone help to answer if Certified Documents are needed for Visa Lodgement? Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> No, original color scan copies will be just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much 🙂
Click to expand...

What if the original is just a black and white letter? Do I need to certify it?


----------



## GUNBUN

*Grant News*

With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.


189/261111
Started: Jun-2015
Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018 
Grant: 09-Oct-2018

Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


----------



## farooq41

Congratulations Gunbun


----------



## Shoryuken

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Excellent News !!! Many Congratulations!
I wont say your got Grant,YOU TOOK IT from them with your grit and dedication.


----------



## J_Scorpion

Heartiest Congratulations buddy .... enjoy 


GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Congrats mate  Finally!


----------



## shekar.ym

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.



wow...congratulations bro...really really happy for you....
your patience paid off..good luck for your future in Aus


----------



## KVK

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Hey Congrats GunBun, Now I am the official oldest case here after you


----------



## Ismiya

Wow... Alhamdhulillaah very very very very happy to hear this. I can't believe my eyes brother. It is really a great day


GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


----------



## Binnie

WAooo GUNBUN happy for you congrats and gud luck


----------



## nilak

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Congratulations and All the best GUNBUN. Thank you for your valuable contributions


----------



## arcisad

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Congratulations. All the best for your journey to Australia.


----------



## arcisad

arcisad said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arcisad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, did you called them today ?
> 
> What did they replied, please let us know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was already late when I saw your response. I may call them again and see if I get any helpful response.
Click to expand...

I called and got the typical answer probably. Nothing is outstanding on my side and it's just a matter of time before the decision is made. Happy to hear tha you got your's finally. Mine is now a year old. We celebrated it's first birthday a few days ago 😁


----------



## Mohammed786

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Congrats GunBun, Your hard work has paid you and May you Succeed Further. We all know that you were quiet frustrated of waiting but you never disappointed us by entertaining in this forum. All the best.


----------



## kristinacastro

Hello,
For PTE, does the enabling skills scores matters or just the result on 4 main categories (Listening, Reading, Writing, Speaking) are counted?


----------



## kristinacastro

Congratulations!!!


----------



## srinivask

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Hi GUNBUN, So So So happy for you. All your Persistence paid off. Please dont leave the forum until all of us (2018 gang) get our grants. What is your IED??


----------



## srinivask

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Hi Gunbun, if you dont mind, can you plz tell what is the note you left for CO in your last call to DHA??


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

swethakdesai said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This forum has been useful for me, to track the status of my 189 PR.
> Thanks to all who have been actively updating the trackers and the forum.
> 
> I have received CO contact for my PR application(80 pts - 261313) lodged on june 3rd 2018. The CO has asked for 3 things
> - Further evidence of my employment : I had uploaded password protected files by mistake. I have now corrected this.
> - Form 80 - For my spouse : Have corrected this as well
> - Proof of functional english for spouse : We had already submitted 10th 12th and degree marks cards and certificates of the entire education for this. We are still being asked to submit proof for functional english. Is there something i am missing here.
> 
> According to DIBP, i checked that, for functional english, education transcripts are enough proof that is needed. I am now not sure what else i should provide for. I uploaded all education transcripts for my spouse again.
> Anything else that can provide the CO sufficient proof? Please advice.


One question regarding this - For spouse's functional English, I have attached her IELTS results. Isn't that enough?


----------



## GUNBUN

KVK said:


> Hey Congrats GunBun, Now I am the official oldest case here after you


I strongly recommend to all those waiting for long period - call them frequently !!

May be this worked in my case, In yesterdays call also the operator agreed me to leave a note for my CO.

Here is how I actually prepared for my call:

_Hello, Good Afternoon, My Name is XXXXX.

I’m contacting you with regards to my Visa 189 application that has been lodged at the beginning of Jan-2018.

I haven’t received any progress on my application and that troubles me a lot as this is 10th month going on.

You see – 10 months is a very long period, I haven’t heard anything from my case officer, which makes me feel that my file is not yet opened.

Can you please let me know if any additional information will be requested on my cases as I need to travel overseas so I won’t be able to attend to any information requests?

Do you see any sort of deferment on my application? Or any kind of verification is being carried out.

Any information you could give would be great.

May I request you to send a gentle reminder to my case officer now?_


I will be here to support you guys to the best of my capacity.


----------



## abhishekshroff

GUNBUN said:


> I strongly recommend to all those waiting for long period - call them frequently !!
> 
> 
> 
> May be this worked in my case, In yesterdays call also the operator agreed me to leave a note for my CO.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how I actually prepared for my call:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hello, Good Afternoon, My Name is XXXXX.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m contacting you with regards to my Visa 189 application that has been lodged at the beginning of Jan-2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t received any progress on my application and that troubles me a lot as this is 10th month going on.
> 
> 
> 
> You see – 10 months is a very long period, I haven’t heard anything from my case officer, which makes me feel that my file is not yet opened.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know if any additional information will be requested on my cases as I need to travel overseas so I won’t be able to attend to any information requests?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see any sort of deferment on my application? Or any kind of verification is being carried out.
> 
> 
> 
> Any information you could give would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> May I request you to send a gentle reminder to my case officer now?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be here to support you guys to the best of my capacity.




Congratulations Gunbun!!! FINALLY!! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## GUNBUN

srinivask said:


> Hi Gunbun, if you dont mind, can you plz tell what is the note you left for CO in your last call to DHA??


The operator said " I will leave a note that the applicant has called to check the status of his file"

All the best guys.


----------



## abhishekshroff

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> One question regarding this - For spouse's functional English, I have attached her IELTS results. Isn't that enough?




Yup! It’s an either or situation. If you have IELTS, you submit that. IF you don’t have that, you then prove functional English using the letter from the university along with transcripts and degree certificate


----------



## RockyRaj

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> 
> Started: Jun-2015
> 
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> 
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> 
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> 
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.




Whenever I notice more than 10 messages in this group and at the top of it reads your name I open with the expectation that it is GUNBUN day. I opened today noting 16 messages with the hope that it is your day and yes! Even I had a smile on my face reading your quote! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

srinivask said:


> Hi GUNBUN, So So So happy for you. All your Persistence paid off. Please dont leave the forum until all of us (2018 gang) get our grants. What is your IED??


Thanks, my IED is 8th Dec 2018, I will make a validation trip to Melbourne.


----------



## J_Scorpion

One and only grant reported on immitracker today is of Mr. GUNBUN ..... 

Prayers do work 

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> 
> Started: Jun-2015
> 
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> 
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> 
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> 
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.




Congratulations GunBun.. Wonderful news to start the day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

Congrats @Gunbun. 9 months from ITA to Grant is a pain without a pain killer.....Good that its a past and you have what you wanted in your hand. Enjoy the moment and let it sink in slowlyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## bjg26

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Congrats mate


----------



## Ptashant

Many congratulations..


GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

kristinacastro said:


> Hello,
> For PTE, does the enabling skills scores matters or just the result on 4 main categories (Listening, Reading, Writing, Speaking) are counted?


Only four components is counted.
Competent English(PTE):
You have achieved a test score of at least 50 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english


----------



## Gods grace

Wowwww Gunbun that’s such a great good news to hear that u r finally granted, trust me everyone on this forum must hve had a big relieved smile like I do now😀very happy to hear, n now m having d hopes too. BTW. I dint knew u lodged for Business analysts too, n I think this is d first grant on forum for BA post Feb grants. Happy to hear.. cheers🍾


----------



## KVK

GUNBUN said:


> I strongly recommend to all those waiting for long period - call them frequently !!
> 
> May be this worked in my case, In yesterdays call also the operator agreed me to leave a note for my CO.
> 
> Here is how I actually prepared for my call:
> 
> _Hello, Good Afternoon, My Name is XXXXX.
> 
> I’m contacting you with regards to my Visa 189 application that has been lodged at the beginning of Jan-2018.
> 
> I haven’t received any progress on my application and that troubles me a lot as this is 10th month going on.
> 
> You see – 10 months is a very long period, I haven’t heard anything from my case officer, which makes me feel that my file is not yet opened.
> 
> Can you please let me know if any additional information will be requested on my cases as I need to travel overseas so I won’t be able to attend to any information requests?
> 
> Do you see any sort of deferment on my application? Or any kind of verification is being carried out.
> 
> Any information you could give would be great.
> 
> May I request you to send a gentle reminder to my case officer now?_
> 
> 
> I will be here to support you guys to the best of my capacity.



Thanks a lot GunBun for your help, I agree with you, I will call them now.


----------



## paichandru

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Congrats GUNBUN


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Congratulations GUNBUN!!

Please do stick around and lend your moral support 

Also thanks for the tips on calling them. I think I will begin to call next year if I haven't got mine yet.


----------



## aupr04

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Congratulations Gunbun.. Enjoy your moment.


----------



## KVK

*Called DHA*

Hello Everyone,

I called DHA just now, the guy on the phone was very polite.

First he gave me the generic reply and after insisting he agreed to leave a note for my CO, since my case is also from Jan11 and going to complete 9 month this 11th. I hope it reaches to CO.


----------



## dipanshub

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Congrats man.....


----------



## sm.harish862008

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> 
> Started: Jun-2015
> 
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> 
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> 
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> 
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.




Man, one of the happiest news for the entire forum!!
Congrats gunbun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit

GUNBUN said:


> I strongly recommend to all those waiting for long period - call them frequently !!
> 
> May be this worked in my case, In yesterdays call also the operator agreed me to leave a note for my CO.
> 
> I will be here to support you guys to the best of my capacity


Congratulations, GUNBUN! I'm really happy to hear that you finally got your grant and I'm convinced that your calls made all the difference. 

Glad to know that you will stick around to support the rest of us. 🙂


----------



## ram1986

great news.. hearty congrats Gunbun.. called today as iam nearing 11 months but the lady seem to give standard response despite asking through different ways.. was not even willing to leave a ticket to CO.. 


Visa Lodged: 29 Nov 2017
CO Contact: 29 May 2018 (for PTE score)
189 Offshore




GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


----------



## vijaysharma1953

Congrats Gunbun so many people were waiting for your grant


GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhiltvm

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Hearty Congratulations GUNBUN! Wish you all the very best! Happy for you


----------



## amitkb

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> 
> Started: Jun-2015
> 
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> 
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> 
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> 
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.




Many congratulations mate. Very happy to hear this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations GUNBUN! It's wonderful news. You're off on an amazing journey.
I think you had the biggest cheering section on expat forum hoping that you'd get your grant. :clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


----------



## souvlaki

Guys there's a case on immitracker belonging to mkafzal with a direct grant for an application logged on Aug 7,2018. The person confirmed that he got the grant but I'm still a bit sceptical. Any thoughts on this case?


----------



## bssanthosh47

mixalisaltous said:


> Guys there's a case on immitracker belonging to mkafzal with a direct grant for an application logged on Aug 7,2018. The person confirmed that he got the grant but I'm still a bit sceptical. Any thoughts on this case?


yes,

It looks real . He has replied to everyones querry on Immitracker . He is offshore that too .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

GUNBUN really happy for you buddy . Congrats on your grant .

Finally it is time for your to dip some BUN in tea and enjoy it in Australia  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## mongapb05

Guys, 

I have my roles and responsibilities on Saturation declaration, 
Will it create any problem, as i have all supporting documents 
Do we require rnr denial email from employer too? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## prateek_1103

gunbun said:


> with god's grace, i am extremely happy to share the news that i received my direct grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> started: Jun-2015
> invited: 09-nov-2017 (75 pts)
> lodged: 04-jan-2018
> immi comm. Mail: 27-jun-2018
> grant: 09-oct-2018
> 
> yesterday it was my 7th and last call to dha.


congratulations. Have a great life ahead. God bless. So happy for you.


----------



## bssanthosh47

mongapb05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have my roles and responsibilities on Saturation declaration,
> Will it create any problem, as i have all supporting documents
> Do we require rnr denial email from employer too?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


There is no harm in providing all the relevant evidence . Mail conversation for denial from HR is a valid evidence . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## b21.himanshu

Congratulations @Gunbun, Finally the calls to DHA paid off.


----------



## vijgin

Dear Friends,
For
ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE score: 10
Spouse points: 5
POINTS: 75 (189) and 80 (190-NSW)
In this case when can I expect the invite? Any thoughts?


----------



## Ram2409

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Once again wishing you. Just read the last comment on your post - "7th time". What you try to get answers for from DHA customer service agents? They seem to be precoded and provide the generic answers. That too you called up for 7 times, everytime same question and response?


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


 congratulations...do u think your calling worked..what did they say in last call?


----------



## wrecker

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


What news, GunBun! I dont know you personally, except for our chats on this forum, but I feel happy like its my own brother who has got the grant! I am sure it was a difficult but a wonderful journey... 3 Years, man! 3 years...

In a years time, you shall be sipping Pina Colada on GoldCoast with a grin thinking about these frustrating times. 

Many Many Congratulations. Have fun...


----------



## GUNBUN

internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations GUNBUN! It's wonderful news. You're off on an amazing journey.
> I think you had the biggest cheering section on expat forum hoping that you'd get your grant. :clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



Thank you all the guys for your wishes !!

My journey was quite unique and those who believe in "Learning from others mistakes" can look forward for my detailed post....coming soon


----------



## derik2020

GUNBUN said:


> Thank you all the guys for your wishes !!
> 
> My journey was quite unique and those who believe in "Learning from others mistakes" can look forward for my detailed post....coming soon


Congratulations buddy, wish you all the best for your future endeavors.
Cheers!


----------



## derik2020

This can be the reason for this long delay..

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/skilled...al-australia-under-morrison-s-population-plan


----------



## Mandip

Congratulations GUNBUN

Enjoy ur day






GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


----------



## Heidi1312

Congratulations 


GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.shailender

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


*Congratulations !!!*


----------



## Goki

Congratulations GUNBUN . Happy for you


----------



## azam_qr

I have submitted my 189 application with medical, PCC'S and complete documents last week.

After how much time they will assign a case officer?


----------



## Minkuziii

Congratulations GUNBUN. Happy for you. 

This news has charged me up again and given me a hope to see my direct grant soon. I share a similar case as yours.



GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Congrats Mate... Long wait turned to a sweet memory now.... All the best and keep in touch....


----------



## hundredplus

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Wow. Congrats GUNBUN. You deserved it. Cheers.


----------



## Heidi1312

3 to 4 months


azam_qr said:


> I have submitted my 189 application with medical, PCC'S and complete documents last week.
> 
> After how much time they will assign a case officer?


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

KVK said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I called DHA just now, the guy on the phone was very polite.
> 
> First he gave me the generic reply and after insisting he agreed to leave a note for my CO, since my case is also from Jan11 and going to complete 9 month this 11th. I hope it reaches to CO.


Good..continue calling.

When you call don't say in beginning that it is going to be 9 months or 9 months xx days.....just say I applied Jan starting, this is 10th month going on. Explain him that in your case Emp. verification happened xx months back, then why it is still on hold.

Tell you are very much worried, nervous, etc....give them reason to ask your Transaction number so that operator can load your case on screen and he could actually give you some information and finally ask him to leave a note for CO.

Out of 7 calls that I made, 2-3 times operator left a note for CO, however I don't know whether this worked for me or not.

Yasirrafiq786 - FYI.


----------



## sammy163

hundredplus said:


> Wow. Congrats GUNBUN. You deserved it. Cheers.




Congrats and u got with all blessings from many needy!! God bless u for future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.shailender

derik2020 said:


> This can be the reason for this long delay..
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/skilled...al-australia-under-morrison-s-population-plan


I don't think this this will affect the outcome of existing applicants. The revised policies will come in effect only after they are finalized and announced to be active from a specific future date.


----------



## khurems

Congratulations GUNBUN.
About time


----------



## kristinacastro

Shoryuken said:


> kristinacastro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> For PTE, does the enabling skills scores matters or just the result on 4 main categories (Listening, Reading, Writing, Speaking) are counted?
> 
> 
> 
> Only four components is counted.
> Competent English(PTE):
> You have achieved a test score of at least 50 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english
Click to expand...

Thank you very much!


----------



## jerryniks

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


You made my day, yours was the most awaited grant. Heartiest Congratulations buddy!!!


----------



## Ankit Mehta

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Many congratulations!!
End of a painful wait.


----------



## KVK

GUNBUN said:


> Good..continue calling.
> 
> When you call don't say in beginning that it is going to be 9 months or 9 months xx days.....just say I applied Jan starting, this is 10th month going on. Explain him that in your case Emp. verification happened xx months back, then why it is still on hold.
> 
> Tell you are very much worried, nervous, etc....give them reason to ask your Transaction number so that operator can load your case on screen and he could actually give you some information and finally ask him to leave a note for CO.
> 
> Out of 7 calls that I made, 2-3 times operator left a note for CO, however I don't know whether this worked for me or not.
> 
> Yasirrafiq786 - FYI.


Right, I agree with you. However, in my case he did not ask my application number, he asked for my name, passport number and DOB. Then he put my call on hold for couple of minutes, after returning back to call he told me that my processing is going on at normal pace and he does not see any requirement of additional documentation.

I asked him if he could send a note to my CO, and he replied back saying what specifically I wanted to leave in the note. I told him ask my CO if he wants any further information from my side then he can reach out to me. Sound little desperate I know , but I am in that mode only.


----------



## Ram2409

GUNBUN said:


> Good..continue calling.
> 
> When you call don't say in beginning that it is going to be 9 months or 9 months xx days.....just say I applied Jan starting, this is 10th month going on. Explain him that in your case Emp. verification happened xx months back, then why it is still on hold.
> 
> Tell you are very much worried, nervous, etc....give them reason to ask your Transaction number so that operator can load your case on screen and he could actually give you some information and finally ask him to leave a note for CO.
> 
> Out of 7 calls that I made, 2-3 times operator left a note for CO, however I don't know whether this worked for me or not.
> 
> Yasirrafiq786 - FYI.


By calling can we get to know whether the file is with CO or not yet, and the CO name?


----------



## Saif

Hey GUNBUN, good to see this, wow! All the best mate.


----------



## Shoryuken

kristinacastro said:


> What if the original is just a black and white letter? Do I need to certify it?


The Black and White originals should have atleast sign/seal/logo in Color right? then it becomes color scan document.
If everything is BnW then you may need to certify.

*Prepare your documents*

All non-English documents must be translated into English.
Translators in Australia must be accredited by the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters.
Translators outside Australia do not need to be accredited, but they must endorse the translation with their full name, address, telephone number, and details of their qualifications and experience in the language being translated.
Scan all documents (English and non-English documents) in colour in readiness to attach to your visa application. The scanned documents must be legible
*Your documents do not have to be certified.* https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-

When you apply for the visa, send a document only once, even if you are using it as evidence for more than one criterion.

Information about attaching documents is available.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-?modal=/trav/visa/atta


----------



## love_at_911

Many congrats Gunbun. 

Wishing you best of times ahead. 



GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


----------



## connect2paddu

Hi, 

Case officer was asking us to give the Indian-PCC for all the previous names(surnames -before & after marraige), right now we got the Indian-PCC generated for the after marraige surname which is there in the passport. Can any guide me the process if any of you have encountered this and generated the Indian-PCC with all the names (surnames-pre and post marraige) in India.


----------



## jerryniks

chrishayye said:


> Have you been looking for a passport, SSN, driver's license, I.D, Birth certificate, diploma or any other document? etc, etc, etc (edited by moderator)


What the hell??????????

Do people still fall for this ****ty scam and pay?? And go behing bars?? 

Dont know whom to report this to


----------



## internationalcanuck

If they do, it's crap like this that increases the security vetting of all applicants and increasing processing/waiting times.




jerryniks said:


> What the hell??????????
> 
> Do people still fall for this ****ty scam and pay?? And go behing bars??
> 
> Dont know whom to report this to


----------



## connect2paddu

Hi, 

Case officer was asking us to give the Indian-PCC for all the previous names(surnames -before & after marraige), right now we got the Indian-PCC generated for the after marraige surname which is there in the passport. Can any guide me the process if any of you have encountered this and generated the Indian-PCC with all the names (surnames-pre and post marraige) in India.

Thanks,
padmakar


----------



## 191jatan

connect2paddu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Case officer was asking us to give the Indian-PCC for all the previous names(surnames -before & after marraige), right now we got the Indian-PCC generated for the after marraige surname which is there in the passport. Can any guide me the process if any of you have encountered this and generated the Indian-PCC with all the names (surnames-pre and post marraige) in India.
> 
> Thanks,
> padmakar



Are you onshore or offshore???


----------



## JithuBi

Congratz GUNBUN...
So happy for u.. All the best for the future journey..


GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


----------



## LadyZebo

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Yayyyyy!!!

Congratulations Gunbun, I am so happy for you.


----------



## Akriti2289

See I told you the forum will be flooded with congratulatory posts for you, the day you get your grant... Happy day for all of us.. and extremely happy for you....
Rock and roll in Melbourne now and spread your positivity around..



GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


----------



## Airav2AU

191jatan said:


> Are you onshore or offshore???


I might also get into same issue any insights? I am offshore but outside India. So don't know how to get it.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Hearty Congrats!! You are a source of hope and inspiration.


----------



## visa aus

Harini227 said:


> Hearty Congrats!! You are a source of hope and inspiration.


Congrats Gun bun! Happy for you!

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Hi sir 

Many congratulations to you and family!!! 
Today also is start of a very good omen in Hindu calendar, should bring good things for you ahead.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Airav2AU

191jatan said:


> Are you onshore or offshore???





connect2paddu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Case officer was asking us to give the Indian-PCC for all the previous names(surnames -before & after marraige), right now we got the Indian-PCC generated for the after marraige surname which is there in the passport. Can any guide me the process if any of you have encountered this and generated the Indian-PCC with all the names (surnames-pre and post marraige) in India.
> 
> Thanks,
> padmakar


I saw somewhere, that by having a call with DIBP saying PCC can be obtained only with current name solved it. Also have seen some get PCC from Commissioner office. Let me know how it goes. I might also get same issue. But am outside India, don't know what will I do.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reyaz

Hello Brothers. Need some clarifications. Im planning to apply for queensland as web administrator n I have 75 points already applied for SA. Current requirement for Queensland says to have a valid job offer letter. Is it possible to get a job from offer from offshore? During lodging visa do we need to submit offer letter only then they consider as approved? Just a small query brothers thank you


----------



## ankur14

Hey All, 

Need a quick advise on form 1221 & Resume.
We have submitted our visa application (main & dependent applicant) 10 days back with all documents except form 1221 & resume for both the applicants. As per our understanding, we do not need to provide these docs unless its been requested by CO but now planning to do it as many are saying that its good to do it. Could you please explain the reason why applicants need upload these 2 docs when they have already provided form 80 and other educational, work & identity documents for verification? 


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

I have two numbers of dibp 0061131880 & 81...is there any other number also and the above format is correct? Or there is some other code also?


----------



## mahaindia

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Congratulations and best wishes for your future . I have seen the experiences that you had shared which had helped out so many people in this forum.

One question would be why is it that IED is 59 days in your case, on an average I had seen 6 monthsfor most of the cases.

Best Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## kaju

jerryniks said:


> What the hell??????????
> 
> Do people still fall for this ****ty scam and pay?? And go behing bars??
> 
> Dont know whom to report this to


Just hit the icon in the top right of the relevant post - the exclamation mark within the red triangle - that will alert all Expat Forum moderators.


----------



## Wonderer-India

Good news Boy. Finally, we are one less waiting. Very happy for you.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

When I first opened the thread today and saw like 10 new pages I though it is like a batch grants day, but it was GUNBUN grant; I think it counts for multible ones no doubt for this forum )

Congrats mate. Good luck in Melbourne.


----------



## Manusun

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.



Congrts GunBun..

It gives us hope


----------



## mohamedzaki

Good morning / evening ( depends where on earth you are obviously )

I received my first CO contact few days back and provided the required information ( in case you wonder, it was asking for PCC from Angola which I could not provide while lodging my application, I replied with why I didnt and the attempts I did to try and get it which failed at the end ) while waiting for grant ( hopefully ) or more CO contacts I cant stop thinking about some stuff that crossed my mind.

- Does receiving CO contact about one thing means that other stuff are ok ? ( medicals, employment verification, etc... )
- what is the possibilities of receiving CO contacts for more required info ? I know from immitracker that there are some cases with multiple CO contacts but anybody knows why normally that happens ? is it normal to have several CO contacts if the application has more than one issue ? or do they normally include all required info in one CO contacts ?
- the old famouse question that no body knows its answer but people keep asking when do we expect grant / more CO contacts after replying to CO.


----------



## J_Scorpion

Just got an call from my agent that me, my son and wife has been granted 189 visa today.

Thanks for your support guys.

Lodged on 1 March
CO Contact 24 July

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1

Hi Guys,

I just saw on immi tracker that 8th August and 7th August lodgement date already got the grant.

I have lodged my 189 on 13th August with all documents and did my medical on 20th August.

Is there any chance for me or they were just lucky????


----------



## intruder_

J_Scorpion said:


> Just got an call from my agent that me, my son and wife has been granted 189 visa today.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys.
> 
> Lodged on 1 March
> CO Contact 24 July
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Congrats !


----------



## shekar.ym

J_Scorpion said:


> Just got an call from my agent that me, my son and wife has been granted 189 visa today.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys.
> 
> Lodged on 1 March
> CO Contact 24 July
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darivap

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Congrats dude!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

CongraTs J-scorpion gud luck. This gives some hope to July co contact cases


----------



## nikhiltvm

J_Scorpion said:


> Just got an call from my agent that me, my son and wife has been granted 189 visa today.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys.
> 
> Lodged on 1 March
> CO Contact 24 July
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Congratulations! All the best with your next steps


----------



## Soundmusic

*Grant 10-10-2018*

Dear all,

Received the Grant today (10-10-2018).
First Entry Date : 28-May-2019

This forum was of great help throughout the process and the wait.
Thanks to all of you and best wishes to those who are waiting.


----------



## shekar.ym

Soundmusic said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Received the Grant today (10-10-2018).
> First Entry Date : 28-May-2019
> 
> This forum was of great help throughout the process and the wait.
> Thanks to all of you and best wishes to those who are waiting.



congrats and good luck..
what is your lodge date?


----------



## kerberos

shekar.ym said:


> congrats and good luck..
> what is your lodge date?


22/6/18, there is an Immitracker link there


----------



## kerberos

arslan1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just saw on immi tracker that 8th August and 7th August lodgement date already got the grant.
> 
> I have lodged my 189 on 13th August with all documents and did my medical on 20th August.
> 
> Is there any chance for me or they were just lucky????


Just luck I suppose. Were there any grants from July lodge dates (not CO contact)?

I only hope they get to September before the December holidays.


----------



## AP1187

Congratulations! It was a long wait for you. Thanks for all the analysis and pattern predictions...

Do you think your constant calls to the DHA made any difference? 

(By asking you this question, I might have just made the life of those operators difficult now  )

Edit: Just read your previous responses. No need to answer



GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys, 

Kindly help, i got invitation with 80 points for 189, but i have claimed more experience then expected, what to do now? 
Shall i lodge new eoi? 
What happene to current invitation? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

kerberos said:


> Just luck I suppose. Were there any grants from July lodge dates (not CO contact)?
> 
> I only hope they get to September before the December holidays.


I wish the same too . Want Septemeber cases to be looked into before holiday season  

But i am worried looking at the numbers of July and August  :faint:

Cheers
Santhsoh


----------



## Heidi1312

Congrats 


Soundmusic said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Received the Grant today (10-10-2018).
> First Entry Date : 28-May-2019
> 
> This forum was of great help throughout the process and the wait.
> Thanks to all of you and best wishes to those who are waiting.


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Kindly help, i got invitation with 80 points for 189, but i have claimed more experience then expected, what to do now?
> Shall i lodge new eoi?
> What happene to current invitation?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk




Hi mate,

You should have checked at least once your EOI before submitting. You don't realise but you have wasted one of the valuable invitation at this difficult period of immigration.

Meanwhile you can't do anything now with this EOI. Your visa will be rejected at first glance if you thinking to lodge it. 
So better leave it like this to get expired and submit new one. 
I think if you submit new one now, your new EOI will be deleted by Skillselect as previously they announced that they are after duplicate EOIs on Skillselect and they will delete it if found.
It's upto you whether you wanna submit new EOI now or after 2 months when that EOI gets expired.

Please don't forget to withdraw this 80 points EOI when it gets expired, otherwise it will go back to queue again to get invited.

Cheers 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Kindly help, i got invitation with 80 points for 189, but i have claimed more experience then expected, what to do now?
> Shall i lodge new eoi?
> What happene to current invitation?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


If your experience claim was wrong, better to let go of this invite. You can create a fresh EOI with correct data.


----------



## kerberos

Heidi1312 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


I remember you applied for Malaysian PCC. How long did it take?


----------



## mongapb05

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> You should have checked at least once your EOI before submitting. You don't realise but you have wasted one of the valuable invitation at this difficult period of immigration.
> 
> Meanwhile you can't do anything now with this EOI. Your visa will be rejected at first glance if you thinking to lodge it.
> So better leave it like this to get expired and submit new one.
> I think if you submit new one now, your new EOI will be deleted by Skillselect as previously they announced that they are after duplicate EOIs on Skillselect and they will delete it if found.
> It's upto you whether you wanna submit new EOI now or after 2 months when that EOI gets expired.
> 
> Please don't forget to withdraw this 80 points EOI when it gets expired, otherwise it will go back to queue again to get invited.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry mate, i claimed genuine points but my employer did not provide me appropriate documentation, so planning to not consider this invitation, 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heidi1312

Got it in 2 weeks time.. 


kerberos said:


> I remember you applied for Malaysian PCC. How long did it take?


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

luvjd said:


> If your experience claim was wrong, better to let go of this invite. You can create a fresh EOI with correct data.


So it will got expired after 60 days, shall i lodge a new eoi now or w8 for 60 days

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1

kerberos said:


> Just luck I suppose. Were there any grants from July lodge dates (not CO contact)?
> 
> I only hope they get to September before the December holidays.



Tbh I am not sure but there is a grant from 30th June also on immi tracker and then 8th August and 7th August. 

No grants from JULY atm.

Yes they should speed up the process otherwise DEC holidays gonna be the nightmare for all of us. 

I lodged on 13th August still not sure if they will touch my file soon or they will leave it.


----------



## kerberos

Heidi1312 said:


> Got it in 2 weeks time..
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Oh, still waiting for mine, 4 weeks and counting


----------



## amitkb

J_Scorpion said:


> Just got an call from my agent that me, my son and wife has been granted 189 visa today.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys.
> 
> Lodged on 1 March
> CO Contact 24 July
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk




Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

Kindly revert ?


mongapb05 said:


> So it will got expired after 60 days, shall i lodge a new eoi now or w8 for 60 days
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Kindly help, i got invitation with 80 points for 189, but i have claimed more experience then expected, what to do now?
> Shall i lodge new eoi?
> What happene to current invitation?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Seriously mate you just wasted valuable invite :mad2::mad2:


----------



## mongapb05

Rusiru91 said:


> Seriously mate you just wasted valuable invite :mad2::mad2:


Guys, i did not waste it, i know the value of invitation, trust me, my ex employer manager got to know about invitation, now he is not responding my call or message to provide additional documents to proff my employment, initially he said, its ok he will help me, now he not even responding, i am helpless, if i lodge the visa and employee verification happen, in that case, he can ruin my case, 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## undefined206

Hello Seniors,

I need help, as currently I am staying in China and during filling the VISA form (Previous Country of residence) and Form 80 Q17 (Your address history for the last 10 years), I mentioned the wrong date for my current stay (address is correct). As I stayed in two addresses within the same city but only mentioned the Current address for whole duration and missed the old address.

Both Form 80 and visa application contains the same date. Please suggest if it necessary to correct the address with the date? 

Below are the details 

Mar-17 to Current Address : ABCD---Same is mentioned in Form 80 and Visa application but correct details is from FEB-18 to CURRENT

and from Mar-17 to Feb- 18 should be old address where I stayed in China in the same city.

Also, I have been in Australia on 457 visa and after finishing my work I returned to my home country and requested to cancel my 457 visa.

So, Please suggest do I have to mention in Q 15 of Form 1221 (Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?)

ITA - 24-Aug-2018
Visa loged - 02-Sep-2018


----------



## Heidi1312

kerberos said:


> Oh, still waiting for mine, 4 weeks and counting


Are u applying for Malaysia PCC from Malaysia? We had applied from Malaysia high commission at SG.. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

mongapb05 said:


> Guys, i did not waste it, i know the value of invitation, trust me, my ex employer manager got to know about invitation, now he is not responding my call or message to provide additional documents to proff my employment, initially he said, its ok he will help me, now he not even responding, i am helpless, if i lodge the visa and employee verification happen, in that case, he can ruin my case,
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


You never know the employer verification going to happen or not. Just lodge it bruh. Time is critical


----------



## vinodsh

Rusiru91 said:


> You never know the employer verification going to happen or not. Just lodge it bruh. Time is critical


What if, verification happens? I would say file a new EOI and do not take this risk. assume your state of mind for all coming months if you go ahead and apply now. you will always be worried about this. 
You have enough points you will get another invite soon.


----------



## srinivask

*With God's Grace Got the Grant Today*

Hi Guys,

With God's Grace Me and My family got our grants today.

Thanks to all forum members for your support @GUNBUN, @rahulpop1, @chp85 @Ismiya

Visa Lodge Date: 28 Mar 2018
All Medicals Clearance date: 23 Apr 2018
Co Contact: 04 Aug for Form 80 and Form 815 (for my kid)
Visa Grant date:10 Oct
IED: 23rd Oct

Have some references of guys who have short IED from this forum, will reach out to them for help w.r.t Waiver and IED.

@sharma.shailender you can expect grant before the medical clearance expiry of your kid, all the best. PM me if you have any queries.


----------



## kerberos

Heidi1312 said:


> Are u applying for Malaysia PCC from Malaysia? We had applied from Malaysia high commission at SG..
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Yeah agent applied from Ministry of Home Affairs website... still says In Process now.


----------



## GUNBUN

srinivask said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's Grace Me and My family got our grants today.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for your support @GUNBUN, @rahulpop1, @chp85 @Ismiya
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 28 Mar 2018
> All Medicals Clearance date: 23 Apr 2018
> Co Contact: 04 Aug for Form 80 and Form 815 (for my kid)
> Visa Grant date:10 Oct
> IED: 23rd Oct
> 
> Have some references of guys who have short IED from this forum, will reach out to them for help w.r.t Waiver and IED.
> 
> @sharma.shailender you can expect grant before the medical clearance expiry of your kid, all the best. PM me if you have any queries.


Wow!! Congrats, good to see the queue is moving though very slowly.


----------



## GUNBUN

J_Scorpion said:


> Just got an call from my agent that me, my son and wife has been granted 189 visa today.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys.
> 
> Lodged on 1 March
> CO Contact 24 July
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Congrats Scorpion!!

God to see all old mates getting it, hope to see happy times on this forum again.


----------



## srinivask

J_Scorpion said:


> Just got an call from my agent that me, my son and wife has been granted 189 visa today.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys.
> 
> Lodged on 1 March
> CO Contact 24 July
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## Heidi1312

Ok


kerberos said:


> Yeah agent applied from Ministry of Home Affairs website... still says In Process now.


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## prateek_1103

soundmusic said:


> dear all,
> 
> received the grant today (10-10-2018).
> First entry date : 28-may-2019
> 
> this forum was of great help throughout the process and the wait.
> Thanks to all of you and best wishes to those who are waiting.


congratulations buddy. God bless you for your future. How many points did you have ? I have 75 and applied on 21st june so really curious. My code is 263111 though.


----------



## rahulpop1

srinivask said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> With God's Grace Me and My family got our grants today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for your support @GUNBUN, @rahulpop1, @chp85 @Ismiya
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 28 Mar 2018
> 
> All Medicals Clearance date: 23 Apr 2018
> 
> Co Contact: 04 Aug for Form 80 and Form 815 (for my kid)
> 
> Visa Grant date:10 Oct
> 
> IED: 23rd Oct
> 
> 
> 
> Have some references of guys who have short IED from this forum, will reach out to them for help w.r.t Waiver and IED.
> 
> 
> 
> @sharma.shailender you can expect grant before the medical clearance expiry of your kid, all the best. PM me if you have any queries.



Congratulations buddy.. Good times ahead.. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinacastro

Hello,
Newbie here, may I ask what does it mean by "employer verification"?
thanks a lot!


----------



## Myid711

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations buddy.. Good times ahead..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




It's your turn next Rahulpop1.....Good luck mate~


----------



## kristinacastro

Congratulations!!


----------



## wrecker

kristinacastro said:


> Hello,
> Newbie here, may I ask what does it mean by "employer verification"?
> thanks a lot!


The case office might contact your employers to verify the employment information that you have claimed points for and put up in your visa application. 

This is employment verification. The CO might check with either one or all of your employers. It happens in 3 ways:

1. Via email: a mail is sent to the mail id mentioned on company documents that you submitted or signatory email asking them to verify the details your have provided

2. Via Call: Australian high commission in your country might call the numbers mentioned in your Company documents to verify your employment details 

3. Site visit: They might visit your office to discuss with your employers and co-workers your employment information

For all three routes, the typical thing they want to verify are the dates of employment, roles and responsibilities and whether they match with what you have claimed.

In certain cases, even you may get a call and they may ask you stuff about your employment. 

Note that EV happens only in 10% of the cases (based on info mentioned in this forum and Immitracker).

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinacastro

Thank you. So even though you have submitted a Skilled Assessment, there's still a chance that they would do this employment verification? is this random?


----------



## rahulpop1

Myid711 said:


> It's your turn next Rahulpop1.....Good luck mate~




Thanks mate but as you know, It’s very unpredictable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

kristinacastro said:


> Thank you. So even though you have submitted a Skilled Assessment, there's still a chance that they would do this employment verification? is this random?


Yes. 

even if you have gone through skill assessment, EV may happen. It is at Case Officer's discretion. 

Usually happens either on random basis or if CO finds something suspicious. 

In case CO is not able to verify employment and has enough reasons and suspicions, you may be served a Natural Justice Letter, essentially a pre rejection letter asking you to withdraw your application or appeal it and risk getting rejected disallowing you to apply for any Australian visa for 3 years.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chp85

srinivask said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's Grace Me and My family got our grants today.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for your support @GUNBUN, @rahulpop1, @chp85 @Ismiya
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 28 Mar 2018
> All Medicals Clearance date: 23 Apr 2018
> Co Contact: 04 Aug for Form 80 and Form 815 (for my kid)
> Visa Grant date:10 Oct
> IED: 23rd Oct
> 
> Have some references of guys who have short IED from this forum, will reach out to them for help w.r.t Waiver and IED.
> 
> @sharma.shailender you can expect grant before the medical clearance expiry of your kid, all the best. PM me if you have any queries.


Congratulations Srinivas! Happy for you..


----------



## kristinacastro

chp85 said:


> srinivask said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's Grace Me and My family got our grants today.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for your support @GUNBUN, @rahulpop1, @chp85 @Ismiya
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 28 Mar 2018
> All Medicals Clearance date: 23 Apr 2018
> Co Contact: 04 Aug for Form 80 and Form 815 (for my kid)
> Visa Grant date:10 Oct
> IED: 23rd Oct
> 
> Have some references of guys who have short IED from this forum, will reach out to them for help w.r.t Waiver and IED.
> 
> @sharma.shailender you can expect grant before the medical clearance expiry of your kid, all the best. PM me if you have any queries.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Srinivas! Happy for you..
Click to expand...

Congrats! May I ask what is form 815 for?


----------



## srinivask

kristinacastro said:


> Congrats! May I ask what is form 815 for?


Hi Thanks,

Form 815 is generally asked for kids (with positive mantoux test) and for others specifically by CO. Should be submitted only when asked.

Others like Form 80 can be frontloaded.


----------



## KVK

*Got grant today*

With god's blessing me and my family got grant today! It has been a long wait of 9 months and my IED is 20th Feb 2019. It is a direct grant, however employee verification has happened on 26th June 2018. Seriously, I wanted to thank GunBun for giving me a suggestion of calling them, I called them yesterday and got the grant today. One interesting thing to note is my case officer has changed since I got the immi commencement mail and I am very sure cases got inactive due to frequent changing of case officers.

Anyways, I am more than happy since it is finally here. I really hope that everyone will get their's soon. Please let me know if I can help in anyways possible.

Also could anyone, please point me to the post grant forum, that would be really helpful.


----------



## hemanth87

KVK said:


> With god's blessing me and my family got grant today! It has been a long wait of 9 months and my IED is 20th Feb 2019. It is a direct grant, however employee verification has happened on 26th June 2018. Seriously, I wanted to thank GunBun for giving me a suggestion of calling them, I called them yesterday and got the grant today. One interesting thing to note is my case officer has changed since I got the immi commencement mail and I am very sure cases got inactive due to frequent changing of case officers.
> 
> Anyways, I am more than happy since it is finally here. I really hope that everyone will get their's soon. Please let me know if I can help in anyways possible.
> 
> Also could anyone, please point me to the post grant forum, that would be really helpful.



Congratulations


----------



## srinivask

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations buddy.. Good times ahead..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks and All the best mate. Sure Good times are ahead for you.

Also like to thank @Shoryuken for helping forum people continuously.
@newbeinz the legend in the expat forum
@internationalcanuck @jerryniks

and to all the forum members.


----------



## srinivask

KVK said:


> With god's blessing me and my family got grant today! It has been a long wait of 9 months and my IED is 20th Feb 2019. It is a direct grant, however employee verification has happened on 26th June 2018. Seriously, I wanted to thank GunBun for giving me a suggestion of calling them, I called them yesterday and got the grant today. One interesting thing to note is my case officer has changed since I got the immi commencement mail and I am very sure cases got inactive due to frequent changing of case officers.
> 
> Anyways, I am more than happy since it is finally here. I really hope that everyone will get their's soon. Please let me know if I can help in anyways possible.
> 
> Also could anyone, please point me to the post grant forum, that would be really helpful.


Congrats buddy.

Sure I agree once the master application @GUNBUN moved .. sure everyones else to follow.

Thanks to GUNBUN for great news yesterday.


----------



## srinivask

KVK said:


> With god's blessing me and my family got grant today! It has been a long wait of 9 months and my IED is 20th Feb 2019. It is a direct grant, however employee verification has happened on 26th June 2018. Seriously, I wanted to thank GunBun for giving me a suggestion of calling them, I called them yesterday and got the grant today. One interesting thing to note is my case officer has changed since I got the immi commencement mail and I am very sure cases got inactive due to frequent changing of case officers.
> 
> Anyways, I am more than happy since it is finally here. I really hope that everyone will get their's soon. Please let me know if I can help in anyways possible.
> 
> Also could anyone, please point me to the post grant forum, that would be really helpful.


Sure I agree dropping a note to CO for older applications is really helpful.


----------



## connect2paddu

191jatan said:


> Are you onshore or offshore???


I am applying & residing in India currently, if that is offshore am an offshore applicant.
Please advise.


----------



## connect2paddu

Any on idea on link for applying UK-PCC? applying from India.


----------



## Airav2AU

connect2paddu said:


> Any on idea on link for applying UK-PCC? applying from India.


Just google it. You will get something like acro.police

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## khurems

J_Scorpion said:


> Just got an call from my agent that me, my son and wife has been granted 189 visa today.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys.
> 
> Lodged on 1 March
> CO Contact 24 July
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Congratulations !!!


----------



## Ankit Mehta

J_Scorpion said:


> Just got an call from my agent that me, my son and wife has been granted 189 visa today.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys.
> 
> Lodged on 1 March
> CO Contact 24 July
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Many congratulations!!!

one step closer to realize your dream.....


----------



## Ankit Mehta

Soundmusic said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Received the Grant today (10-10-2018).
> First Entry Date : 28-May-2019
> 
> This forum was of great help throughout the process and the wait.
> Thanks to all of you and best wishes to those who are waiting.


Many congratulations!!!


----------



## gladiatorsword

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Many Congratulations and Wish you all the best in your new journey. See you here in Melbourne soon!


----------



## amitkb

srinivask said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> With God's Grace Me and My family got our grants today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for your support @GUNBUN, @rahulpop1, @chp85 @Ismiya
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 28 Mar 2018
> 
> All Medicals Clearance date: 23 Apr 2018
> 
> Co Contact: 04 Aug for Form 80 and Form 815 (for my kid)
> 
> Visa Grant date:10 Oct
> 
> IED: 23rd Oct
> 
> 
> 
> Have some references of guys who have short IED from this forum, will reach out to them for help w.r.t Waiver and IED.
> 
> 
> 
> @sharma.shailender you can expect grant before the medical clearance expiry of your kid, all the best. PM me if you have any queries.




Congratulations to the family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

KVK said:


> With god's blessing me and my family got grant today! It has been a long wait of 9 months and my IED is 20th Feb 2019. It is a direct grant, however employee verification has happened on 26th June 2018. Seriously, I wanted to thank GunBun for giving me a suggestion of calling them, I called them yesterday and got the grant today. One interesting thing to note is my case officer has changed since I got the immi commencement mail and I am very sure cases got inactive due to frequent changing of case officers.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I am more than happy since it is finally here. I really hope that everyone will get their's soon. Please let me know if I can help in anyways possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Also could anyone, please point me to the post grant forum, that would be really helpful.




Many congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic

shekar.ym said:


> congrats and good luck..
> what is your lodge date?


Hi, My lodgement date is 22-June-2018.


----------



## malik_mca

srinivask said:


> Hi Thanks,
> 
> Form 815 is generally asked for kids (with positive mantoux test) and for others specifically by CO. Should be submitted only when asked.
> 
> Others like Form 80 can be frontloaded.


Hey Srinivas....first of all many congratulations for the grant...I have a query about 815...my son also had the mauntax +ve however the HealthAssesment portal shows that case is cleared...Can the CO still ask for 815? Is it advisable to fill this form in advance since I am aware of my son's test been +ve?


----------



## Soundmusic

Heidi1312 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Thanks dude..!


----------



## Soundmusic

prateek_1103 said:


> congratulations buddy. God bless you for your future. How many points did you have ? I have 75 and applied on 21st june so really curious. My code is 263111 though.


Thanks buddy. Had 75 points for 261313.


----------



## vijgin

Dear Friends, For ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer) PTE score: 10 Spouse points: 5 POINTS: 75 (189) and 80 (190-NSW) In this case when can I expect the invite? Your responses is much appreciate.


----------



## khurems

srinivask said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's Grace Me and My family got our grants today.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for your support @GUNBUN, @rahulpop1, @chp85 @Ismiya
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 28 Mar 2018
> All Medicals Clearance date: 23 Apr 2018
> Co Contact: 04 Aug for Form 80 and Form 815 (for my kid)
> Visa Grant date:10 Oct
> IED: 23rd Oct
> 
> Have some references of guys who have short IED from this forum, will reach out to them for help w.r.t Waiver and IED.
> 
> @sharma.shailender you can expect grant before the medical clearance expiry of your kid, all the best. PM me if you have any queries.


Congratulations !!!


----------



## khurems

KVK said:


> With god's blessing me and my family got grant today! It has been a long wait of 9 months and my IED is 20th Feb 2019. It is a direct grant, however employee verification has happened on 26th June 2018. Seriously, I wanted to thank GunBun for giving me a suggestion of calling them, I called them yesterday and got the grant today. One interesting thing to note is my case officer has changed since I got the immi commencement mail and I am very sure cases got inactive due to frequent changing of case officers.
> 
> Anyways, I am more than happy since it is finally here. I really hope that everyone will get their's soon. Please let me know if I can help in anyways possible.
> 
> Also could anyone, please point me to the post grant forum, that would be really helpful.


Congratulations !!!


----------



## GUNBUN

KVK said:


> With god's blessing me and my family got grant today! It has been a long wait of 9 months and my IED is 20th Feb 2019. It is a direct grant, however employee verification has happened on 26th June 2018. Seriously, I wanted to thank GunBun for giving me a suggestion of calling them, I called them yesterday and got the grant today. One interesting thing to note is my case officer has changed since I got the immi commencement mail and I am very sure cases got inactive due to frequent changing of case officers.
> 
> Anyways, I am more than happy since it is finally here. I really hope that everyone will get their's soon. Please let me know if I can help in anyways possible.
> 
> Also could anyone, please point me to the post grant forum, that would be really helpful.


I am very happy to see your grant KVK.

Our wait was really painful...whats your IED? 

I am planning Melbourne visit between 15 & 29 Nov... Since my IED is 8th Dec.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta

srinivask said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's Grace Me and My family got our grants today.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for your support @GUNBUN, @rahulpop1, @chp85 @Ismiya
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 28 Mar 2018
> All Medicals Clearance date: 23 Apr 2018
> Co Contact: 04 Aug for Form 80 and Form 815 (for my kid)
> Visa Grant date:10 Oct
> IED: 23rd Oct
> 
> Have some references of guys who have short IED from this forum, will reach out to them for help w.r.t Waiver and IED.
> 
> @sharma.shailender you can expect grant before the medical clearance expiry of your kid, all the best. PM me if you have any queries.


congrates bro


----------



## Ankit Mehta

KVK said:


> With god's blessing me and my family got grant today! It has been a long wait of 9 months and my IED is 20th Feb 2019. It is a direct grant, however employee verification has happened on 26th June 2018. Seriously, I wanted to thank GunBun for giving me a suggestion of calling them, I called them yesterday and got the grant today. One interesting thing to note is my case officer has changed since I got the immi commencement mail and I am very sure cases got inactive due to frequent changing of case officers.
> 
> Anyways, I am more than happy since it is finally here. I really hope that everyone will get their's soon. Please let me know if I can help in anyways possible.
> 
> Also could anyone, please point me to the post grant forum, that would be really helpful.


Great going. Congrats


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> I am very happy to see your grant KVK.
> 
> Our wait was really painful...whats your IED?
> 
> I am planning Melbourne visit between 15 & 29 Nov... Since my IED is 8th Dec.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I didnt get any commencement mail. Can i call them GUNBUN? Also, what trick u played mate that made them open your case...?


----------



## KVK

GUNBUN said:


> I am very happy to see your grant KVK.
> 
> Our wait was really painful...whats your IED?
> 
> I am planning Melbourne visit between 15 & 29 Nov... Since my IED is 8th Dec.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Hey thanks GunBun, your advice really worked out well. My IED is 20th Feb-2019, I am planning to visit somewhere around 15th Feb-2019. It was really painful to wait for such a long time.


----------



## mongapb05

KVK said:


> Hey thanks GunBun, your advice really worked out well. My IED is 20th Feb-2019, I am planning to visit somewhere around 15th Feb-2019. It was really painful to wait for such a long time.


Hey congratulations, 
Can u please let me know, why employee verification is happened? 
Did u submit saturation declaration? 
Or any another reason? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic

Ankit Mehta said:


> Many congratulations!!!


Thanks dude..!


----------



## venki7

With the blessings of god and loved ones we got our grant today after a wait of close to 9 months. It was a direct grant without any co contact. I think all the cases like mine, GunBun, KVK and few others may have got cleared in last couple of days and I noticed CO name change from acknowledgment mail and grant notification.

Visa lodged: Jan 20
Immi acknowledgment doc received mail: June 25
Grant: Oct 10
stream : 189
Code: 261313

Thanks to the forum members for sharing updates and knowledge and hope all get grants soon.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



srinivask said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's Grace Me and My family got our grants today.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for your support @GUNBUN, @rahulpop1, @chp85 @Ismiya
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 28 Mar 2018
> All Medicals Clearance date: 23 Apr 2018
> Co Contact: 04 Aug for Form 80 and Form 815 (for my kid)
> Visa Grant date:10 Oct
> IED: 23rd Oct
> 
> Have some references of guys who have short IED from this forum, will reach out to them for help w.r.t Waiver and IED.
> 
> @sharma.shailender you can expect grant before the medical clearance expiry of your kid, all the best. PM me if you have any queries.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



venki7 said:


> With the blessings of god and loved ones we got our grant today after a wait of close to 9 months. It was a direct grant without any co contact. I think all the cases like mine, GunBun, KVK and few others may have got cleared in last couple of days and I noticed CO name change from acknowledgment mail and grant notification.
> 
> Visa lodged: Jan 20
> Immi acknowledgment doc received mail: June 25
> Grant: Oct 10
> stream : 189
> Code: 261313
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for sharing updates and knowledge and hope all get grants soon.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



Soundmusic said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Received the Grant today (10-10-2018).
> First Entry Date : 28-May-2019
> 
> This forum was of great help throughout the process and the wait.
> Thanks to all of you and best wishes to those who are waiting.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!
It's great to see many long time members receiving their grants!



KVK said:


> With god's blessing me and my family got grant today! It has been a long wait of 9 months and my IED is 20th Feb 2019. It is a direct grant, however employee verification has happened on 26th June 2018. Seriously, I wanted to thank GunBun for giving me a suggestion of calling them, I called them yesterday and got the grant today. One interesting thing to note is my case officer has changed since I got the immi commencement mail and I am very sure cases got inactive due to frequent changing of case officers.
> 
> Anyways, I am more than happy since it is finally here. I really hope that everyone will get their's soon. Please let me know if I can help in anyways possible.
> 
> Also could anyone, please point me to the post grant forum, that would be really helpful.


----------



## derik2020

venki7 said:


> With the blessings of god and loved ones we got our grant today after a wait of close to 9 months. It was a direct grant without any co contact. I think all the cases like mine, GunBun, KVK and few others may have got cleared in last couple of days and I noticed CO name change from acknowledgment mail and grant notification.
> 
> Visa lodged: Jan 20
> Immi acknowledgment doc received mail: June 25
> Grant: Oct 10
> stream : 189
> Code: 261313
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for sharing updates and knowledge and hope all get grants soon.


*Congratulations mate. Don't know when will I get a good news like yours..*


----------



## avinash_1432

Hi bro. Can you share the number to which we can call? My application date is 26 Jan and I got 2 CO contacts. 1st CO on 11 Jul for Form 80 & 2nd CO on 24 Sep for new born medicals. Still waiting for Grant. Any idea what could be my IED.

Also what should I mention to the person on call to get a positive update. Like what did u say on the call?



KVK said:


> With god's blessing me and my family got grant today! It has been a long wait of 9 months and my IED is 20th Feb 2019. It is a direct grant, however employee verification has happened on 26th June 2018. Seriously, I wanted to thank GunBun for giving me a suggestion of calling them, I called them yesterday and got the grant today. One interesting thing to note is my case officer has changed since I got the immi commencement mail and I am very sure cases got inactive due to frequent changing of case officers.
> 
> Anyways, I am more than happy since it is finally here. I really hope that everyone will get their's soon. Please let me know if I can help in anyways possible.
> 
> Also could anyone, please point me to the post grant forum, that would be really helpful.


----------



## ictssseeker

Hi Guys,

best wishes for those who got the grant!!!

as per immitracker, no one got a visa grant who submitted in July 2018 but 2 people were granted who submitted on August 1st week. could this be real?


------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation : ICT Security Specialist

Points : 70

ACS Assessment : 08 May 2018

PTE : 83/79/66/72 (5th Attempt) : Feb 2018

Invite : 11th Aug 2018

Lodgement : 30th Aug 2018

Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## saigrc1

Do we still have any CO contact cases pending for July? 

Anzcode:261311
Pts: 80(189 subclass)
EOI lodged: April 16th,2018
Invitation for 189 : Received on April 18th,2018
Visa Lodgement: April 21,2018
Medicals : April 24,2018
PCC : April 25,2018
CO Contact : Aug 21,2018 for PF statements
Responded to CO: Aug 24,2018
Grant: Waiting.......


----------



## Wonderer-India

saigrc1 said:


> do we still have any co contact cases pending for july?
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> pts: 80(189 subclass)
> eoi lodged: April 16th,2018
> invitation for 189 : Received on april 18th,2018
> visa lodgement: April 21,2018
> medicals : April 24,2018
> pcc : April 25,2018
> co contact : Aug 21,2018 for pf statements
> responded to co: Aug 24,2018
> grant: Waiting.......


yes...


----------



## Soundmusic

internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks mate..


----------



## Binnie

I am also July CO contact case 12 july


----------



## KVK

avinash_1432 said:


> Hi bro. Can you share the number to which we can call? My application date is 26 Jan and I got 2 CO contacts. 1st CO on 11 Jul for Form 80 & 2nd CO on 24 Sep for new born medicals. Still waiting for Grant. Any idea what could be my IED.
> 
> Also what should I mention to the person on call to get a positive update. Like what did u say on the call?


Replied to your PM, although I am not sure now whether calling helped. Since I saw many Jan applicant candidates got grant today.


----------



## KVK

mongapb05 said:


> Hey congratulations,
> Can u please let me know, why employee verification is happened?
> Did u submit saturation declaration?
> Or any another reason?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Employment verification happened through email on 26th June 2018, same date when I got immi assesment commence email. I submit the stat declaration that might be the reason.


----------



## Binnie

Hi KVK can you provide number here as I too thinking to call and how long operator took to pick the call??


----------



## KVK

Binnie said:


> Hi KVK can you provide number here as I too thinking to call and how long operator took to pick the call??


The helpline number is +61131881, in my case it took 5 minutes for operator to pick up. I am not sure what is the average time, since this is the only time I called. I would suggest you to choose option 3.


----------



## aljon_villar

Hi guys!

I got an invite today to lodge a visa 189. However, my medicals are valid until November. Do I need to wait for the CO to contact me before I do a new set of medicals or can I do it before he/she notifies me? Thanks.


----------



## wrecker

aljon_villar said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I got an invite today to lodge a visa 189. However, my medicals are valid until November. Do I need to wait for the CO to contact me before I do a new set of medicals or can I do it before he/she notifies me? Thanks.


A visa application cannot be processed without valid and current PCC and Medicals. 

Even if you lodge a visa today your medical expire in less than 60 days. That's the typical time it takes to allocate a case to an officer. So by the time a CO is assigned to your case, your medicals will have expired or about to be expired.

By all considerations, you shall have to undergo medical again.I would rather undergo medicals again and avoid unnecessary CO contact and delay decision by 2-3 months.

But that's just my suggestion based on my logic and understanding

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK

*Post Grant Forum*

Guys,

Could anyone please let me know do I need to stamp my passport or what is the usual process after getting grant? Is there any forum where I can be a member of.


----------



## Airav2AU

KVK said:


> Employment verification happened through email on 26th June 2018, same date when I got immi assesment commence email. I submit the stat declaration that might be the reason.


Is it common to be asked to give statutory declaration ? Should I get it similar to Form 89,2221 or only do it when asked for ?

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

KVK said:


> Guys,
> 
> Could anyone please let me know do I need to stamp my passport or what is the usual process after getting grant? Is there any forum where I can be a member of.


Hey KVK,

Australia does not require visa stickers and stamps on your passport. You should be able to create an account and access a portal called as VEVO which shall show you your current immigration status. 

It is directly connected to the immigration system at Australian Airports. As soon as you enter Australia it will change your status to Onshore and as soon as you exit it will change to offshore. 

While travelling you will require to carry the same passport that you mentioned in your visa application. if your passport has changed, you need to contact the team from where you received your grant and give them your new passport details. 

Keep a printout of your grant letter while travelling to Australia from anywhere since they will be able to verify your Australian visa only based on the grant letter since there are no stickers on your passport. 

I am not sure of which forums to use for after getting grant. All the best man!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Airav2AU said:


> Is it common to be asked to give statutory declaration ? Should I get it similar to Form 89,2221 or only do it when asked for ?
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


People typically provide statutory declaration when they are not able to provide employment documents such as Joining and relieving letter as well as Roles and Responsibilities letter on Company letterhead signed and stamped by HR or your manager. 

Since, a statutory declaration is a legal binding which requires you to give a truthful account/data, they are considered by CO if official company employment documents are not possible. However, in such you should try to showcase by way of email tracks and logs that you tried your best to get the company data but relevant HR or managers did not provide required documentation and hence you are providing a statutory declaration

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

KVK said:


> Employment verification happened through email on 26th June 2018, same date when I got immi assesment commence email. I submit the stat declaration that might be the reason.


Thanks 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airav2AU

Oh ok. Got it thank you.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

Guys 
Is it necessary to submit documents related to irrelevant experience, basically which u r not claiming. 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

srinivask said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's Grace Me and My family got our grants today.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for your support @GUNBUN, @rahulpop1, @chp85 @Ismiya
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 28 Mar 2018
> All Medicals Clearance date: 23 Apr 2018
> Co Contact: 04 Aug for Form 80 and Form 815 (for my kid)
> Visa Grant date:10 Oct
> IED: 23rd Oct
> 
> Have some references of guys who have short IED from this forum, will reach out to them for help w.r.t Waiver and IED.
> 
> @sharma.shailender you can expect grant before the medical clearance expiry of your kid, all the best. PM me if you have any queries.


congrats and good luck


----------



## wrecker

mongapb05 said:


> Guys
> Is it necessary to submit documents related to irrelevant experience, basically which u r not claiming.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


That's a sort of a grey area. But most of people that I have spoken to who have got grants have told me that they did declare irrelevant jobs in Form 80 but did not provide any documents for it.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

KVK said:


> With god's blessing me and my family got grant today! It has been a long wait of 9 months and my IED is 20th Feb 2019. It is a direct grant, however employee verification has happened on 26th June 2018. Seriously, I wanted to thank GunBun for giving me a suggestion of calling them, I called them yesterday and got the grant today. One interesting thing to note is my case officer has changed since I got the immi commencement mail and I am very sure cases got inactive due to frequent changing of case officers.
> 
> Anyways, I am more than happy since it is finally here. I really hope that everyone will get their's soon. Please let me know if I can help in anyways possible.
> 
> Also could anyone, please point me to the post grant forum, that would be really helpful.


congrats and good luck


----------



## mongapb05

I mean acs has deducted 2 years, do i need to submit documents as its irrelevant experience 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

venki7 said:


> With the blessings of god and loved ones we got our grant today after a wait of close to 9 months. It was a direct grant without any co contact. I think all the cases like mine, GunBun, KVK and few others may have got cleared in last couple of days and I noticed CO name change from acknowledgment mail and grant notification.
> 
> Visa lodged: Jan 20
> Immi acknowledgment doc received mail: June 25
> Grant: Oct 10
> stream : 189
> Code: 261313
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for sharing updates and knowledge and hope all get grants soon.


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

mongapb05 said:


> I mean acs has deducted 2 years, do i need to submit documents as its irrelevant experience
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk



not necessary...but you still need to mention this exp in Form 80 and visa application


----------



## saigrc1

Wonderer-India said:


> yes...


when did CO contact you and can you give details about lodgement,anzcode etc?


----------



## rrman83

KVK said:


> Hey thanks GunBun, your advice really worked out well. My IED is 20th Feb-2019, I am planning to visit somewhere around 15th Feb-2019. It was really painful to wait for such a long time.




Hi KVK, Congratulations on your grant. My 2 cents that I wouldn’t wait until the last week of IED end date to complete an Initial entry. Keep a window of Arora at 15-20 days. This is because if you are unable to travel because of any personal reason just a week before your IED, you’ll be in a fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airav2AU

wrecker said:


> People typically provide statutory declaration when they are not able to provide employment documents such as Joining and relieving letter as well as Roles and Responsibilities letter on Company letterhead signed and stamped by HR or your manager.
> 
> Since, a statutory declaration is a legal binding which requires you to give a truthful account/data, they are considered by CO if official company employment documents are not possible. However, in such you should try to showcase by way of email tracks and logs that you tried your best to get the company data but relevant HR or managers did not provide required documentation and hence you are providing a statutory declaration
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Guys,

I applied for 189 Visa on 28-Sep. 
Do you get mail when CO contacts you?? How do you know whether a CO has been assigned to my case or not?


----------



## GUNBUN

aswin4PR said:


> I didnt get any commencement mail. Can i call them GUNBUN? Also, what trick u played mate that made them open your case...?


You can call them, no issues at all. Tell this is your 8th month going on, make him feel that you have not called to check the status of your file, instead, you want to check if any further document would be requested or not. Tell him you know processing time is 9-11 months but nothing has been requested so far.

Tell operator politely that you are planning some 3-4 weeks holiday or traveling overseas, so you wont be able to provide any docs meanwhile.

Insist him to take TRN number and load your case, once he does this...ask him straightforward questions like "Do you see - my application is healthy or something is holding it up? "

I hope you have gone through my previous post regarding call.

All the best, do let me know for any other help.


----------



## aswin4PR

GUNBUN said:


> You can call them, no issues at all. Tell this is your 8th month going on, make him feel that you have not called to check the status of your file, instead, you want to check if any further document would be requested or not. Tell him you know processing time is 9-11 months but nothing has been requested so far.
> 
> Tell operator politely that you are planning some 3-4 weeks holiday or traveling overseas, so you wont be able to provide any docs meanwhile.
> 
> Insist him to take TRN number and load your case, once he does this...ask him straightforward questions like "Do you see - my application is healthy or something is holding it up? "
> 
> I hope you have gone through my previous post regarding call.
> 
> All the best, do let me know for any other help.


Thanks mate

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

I lodged April 15th but completed medical in April 10 th (since my husband have some medical issues)
Got Co contact on August 21 for form 815 so our medical was expired yesterday 
we don't know what to do now because there s no response from yet... Thinking to wait for few more days... Guys any idea or advice?


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys, 
Kindly help me out 

I am claiming 5 points of my wife

She is engineering technologist in EA

She has served in 5 companies

But we are planning to show experience of 2 employer basically what we show during assessment

Kindly note that assessment is done on cdr not including relevant experience

Now while lodging, there is option to fill details of employment,

As primary there is option for selecting

Is employment relevant or not? 
But in spouse case
There is no such option, only date from to options! 

Shall i fill details of her entire employment including current

And show only evidence document of 2 Companies?

But how can i specificed about other experiences is irrelevant as there is no any option. 



Kindly revert

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## arcisad

GUNBUN said:


> aswin4PR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt get any commencement mail. Can i call them GUNBUN? Also, what trick u played mate that made them open your case...?
> 
> 
> 
> You can call them, no issues at all. Tell this is your 8th month going on, make him feel that you have not called to check the status of your file, instead, you want to check if any further document would be requested or not. Tell him you know processing time is 9-11 months but nothing has been requested so far.
> 
> Tell operator politely that you are planning some 3-4 weeks holiday or traveling overseas, so you wont be able to provide any docs meanwhile.
> 
> Insist him to take TRN number and load your case, once he does this...ask him straightforward questions like "Do you see - my application is healthy or something is holding it up? "
> 
> I hope you have gone through my previous post regarding call.
> 
> All the best, do let me know for any other help.
Click to expand...

I have also called them for the second time yesterday. I told them that my application is now over a year and I have the feeling that it might be left out or maybe there's another problem. I told him that I have received CO contact just once last year and nothing has happened since. The operator put me on hold for a few minutes and looked into my file and just said everything is normal and I have to patiently wait for the decision. Typical response maybe but at least he looked at my case. Also I asked him to leave a message for my CO and he said that wouldn't help as the CO is not directly notified. Hope this could help.


----------



## kiwifruit

KVK said:


> Could anyone please let me know do I need to stamp my passport or what is the usual process after getting grant? Is there any forum where I can be a member of.


For information after your grant you can check the Life in Australia section of this forum:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/forumdisplay.php?f=242


----------



## Wonderer-India

Guys,

I have just got my 189- Application Approved. This email came to me 2 hour ago. Local time 4:30 PM CST. For a household of two adults and kid.

Time line was As following 

Application files on : 28th Feb 2018, 
CO Contact : 17th July 2018
Grant Date: 10th October 2018
Offshore( USA), Originally: India, Points: 75

Seems like these guys at Immigration are picking pace from this week. I believe that all in waiting will get their Approval shortly. Surely, don't assume that grant will happen in less than 7-8 months. I am not optimist/ pessimist; just practical. I did not call department, did not hire a consultant during the process. Feel free to message privately or via forum; will try help as it may work.

Cheers !!


----------



## KP

*Manager detected with Cancer*

Hello Experts,

I have claimed 15 points for employment and have provided RnR on company's letter head for 2 companies. However, for my present company I submitted SD signed by my manager.
But unfortunately my manager got detected by Cancer last month and is undergoing treatment.
Now I fear if EV happens he wont be able to answer.
What shall I do in this case?
Shall I inform DHA about the situation or should I wait patiently.
Will I be notified when EV mail or call has been sent.
Please help me I am really worried.


----------



## JHubble

Congratulations @GunBun. Wishing you all the best.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Congratulations @GunBun. Wishing you all the best.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## avinash_1432

Hi All, I just called DHA on +61131881. The call center agent was very helpful. He opened my file and told me that my current milestone is points assessment completed on 11 July 2018. He also said that health requirements for defendants are under review and decision will be made soon. He asked me to be patient. I did tell him that I have travel plans from 15 Oct to 1 Nov and can’t provide information during this period. He left a note for case officer and told me that it’s all going good so far. Very happy and eagerly waiting for the Grant. My lodgement date is 26 Jan 2018, 1st CO contact on 11 July for Form 80 & asking new born details. 2nd CO contact on 24 September asking new born medicals. Wishing everyone all the best for Grants. Cheers! Special thanks to Gunbun & KVK


----------



## KP

KP said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have claimed 15 points for employment and have provided RnR on company's letter head for 2 companies. However, for my present company I submitted SD signed by my manager.
> But unfortunately my manager got detected by Cancer last month and is undergoing treatment.
> Now I fear if EV happens he wont be able to answer.
> What shall I do in this case?
> Shall I inform DHA about the situation or should I wait patiently.
> Will I be notified when EV mail or call has been sent.
> Please help me I am really worried.



Please help guys.. How should I proceed further.


----------



## avinash_1432

Update DHA and also get alternate letter for R&R from some other person.



KP said:


> KP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have claimed 15 points for employment and have provided RnR on company's letter head for 2 companies. However, for my present company I submitted SD signed by my manager.
> But unfortunately my manager got detected by Cancer last month and is undergoing treatment.
> Now I fear if EV happens he wont be able to answer.
> What shall I do in this case?
> Shall I inform DHA about the situation or should I wait patiently.
> Will I be notified when EV mail or call has been sent.
> Please help me I am really worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help guys.. How should I proceed further.
Click to expand...


----------



## shekar.ym

Wonderer-India said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have just got my 189- Application Approved. This email came to me 2 hour ago. Local time 4:30 PM CST. For a household of two adults and kid.
> 
> Time line was As following
> 
> Application files on : 28th Feb 2018,
> CO Contact : 17th July 2018
> Grant Date: 10th October 2018
> Offshore( USA), Originally: India, Points: 75
> 
> Seems like these guys at Immigration are picking pace from this week. I believe that all in waiting will get their Approval shortly. Surely, don't assume that grant will happen in less than 7-8 months. I am not optimist/ pessimist; just practical. I did not call department, did not hire a consultant during the process. Feel free to message privately or via forum; will try help as it may work.
> 
> Cheers !!




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

avinash_1432 said:


> Update DHA and also get alternate letter for R&R from some other person.


Really good to see all Jan Feb cases getting cleared . 

Congrats KVK , Soundofmusic, Sri .

Really wish to see the speed pick up a bit before holidays :clock:

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## mongapb05

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Kindly help me out
> 
> I am claiming 5 points of my wife
> 
> She is engineering technologist in EA
> 
> She has served in 5 companies
> 
> But we are planning to show experience of 2 employer basically what we show during assessment
> 
> Kindly note that assessment is done on cdr not including relevant experience
> 
> Now while lodging, there is option to fill details of employment,
> 
> As primary there is option for selecting
> 
> Is employment relevant or not?
> But in spouse case
> There is no such option, only date from to options!
> 
> Shall i fill details of her entire employment including current
> 
> And show only evidence document of 2 Companies?
> 
> But how can i specificed about other experiences is irrelevant as there is no any option.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly revert
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Anu thought? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Thanks for the detailed description of the communication, looks positive for you. Should get your grant soon.


avinash_1432 said:


> Hi All, I just called DHA on +61131881. The call center agent was very helpful. He opened my file and told me that my current milestone is points assessment completed on 11 July 2018. He also said that health requirements for defendants are under review and decision will be made soon. He asked me to be patient. I did tell him that I have travel plans from 15 Oct to 1 Nov and can’t provide information during this period. He left a note for case officer and told me that it’s all going good so far. Very happy and eagerly waiting for the Grant. My lodgement date is 26 Jan 2018, 1st CO contact on 11 July for Form 80 & asking new born details. 2nd CO contact on 24 September asking new born medicals. Wishing everyone all the best for Grants. Cheers! Special thanks to Gunbun & KVK


----------



## mongapb05

Anybody claiming spouse points? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## aljon_villar

In form 80, “what is your main reason for your stay in Australia?” Is it okay to say to spend time with my girlfriend??


----------



## ictssseeker

mongapb05 said:


> Anybody claiming spouse points?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


yes I am


----------



## amitkb

mongapb05 said:


> Anybody claiming spouse points?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk




Yes. I am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

ictssseeker said:


> yes I am


How to show spouse experience as irrelevant in immi account? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

amitkb said:


> Yes. I am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 In visa lodging
There is no option to show irrelevant experience of candidate for spouse employment
In form 80 we have mentioned all 5 companies experience of my spouse 
But while lodging visa, only want to mention 2 Companies experience, basically what we showed while assessment, but there is no option to show other experiences as irrelevant in immi account? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos

mongapb05 said:


> Anybody claiming spouse points?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Me.


----------



## mongapb05

kerberos said:


> Me.


In visa lodging

There is no option to show irrelevant experience of candidate for spouse employment

In form 80 we have mentioned all 5 companies experience of my spouse 

But while lodging visa, only want to mention 2 Companies experience, basically what we showed while assessment, but there is no option to show other experiences as irrelevant in immi account? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos

mongapb05 said:


> In visa lodging
> 
> There is no option to show irrelevant experience of candidate for spouse employment
> 
> In form 80 we have mentioned all 5 companies experience of my spouse
> 
> But while lodging visa, only want to mention 2 Companies experience, basically what we showed while assessment, but there is no option to show other experiences as irrelevant in immi account?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Hmm sorry mate I cannot help as I used an agent and they filled in the visa application for me. In Form 80 we mentioned all our companies but we only have 2 each. Not claiming any work experience points.


----------



## mongapb05

kerberos said:


> Hmm sorry mate I cannot help as I used an agent and they filled in the visa application for me. In Form 80 we mentioned all our companies but we only have 2 each. Not claiming any work experience points.


Ok, thanks for replying 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

kerberos said:


> Hmm sorry mate I cannot help as I used an agent and they filled in the visa application for me. In Form 80 we mentioned all our companies but we only have 2 each. Not claiming any work experience points.


Hi Buddy,

I remember there being an option to tick if you are claiming points . If yes tick this button , if not do not tick the button against that work experience but mention them .

But for spouse points work experience does not matter. Relevant Skill assesment is the only thing matters and not employment for claiming spouse points . Both your occupation code must be under the same SOL .


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx:

Partner skills
Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

was under 45 years old
had competent English.
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## kiwifruit

mongapb05 said:


> In visa lodging
> 
> There is no option to show irrelevant experience of candidate for spouse employment
> 
> In form 80 we have mentioned all 5 companies experience of my spouse
> 
> But while lodging visa, only want to mention 2 Companies experience, basically what we showed while assessment, but there is no option to show other experiences as irrelevant in immi account?


For your spouse you need to include all her employment on Form 80 therefore if you give details of her employment in any other section it needs to match. You will have to include all employers whether they are relevant or not.


----------



## mongapb05

kiwifruit said:


> For your spouse you need to include all her employment on Form 80 therefore if you give details of her employment in any other section it needs to match. You will have to include all employers whether they are relevant or not.


In that case, do i need to submit all documents? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

aljon_villar said:


> In form 80, “what is your main reason for your stay in Australia?” Is it okay to say to spend time with my girlfriend??


If that is your only main purpose for PR you can add that as your answer .

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## mongapb05

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> I remember there being an option to tick if you are claiming points . If yes tick this button , if not do not tick the button against that work experience but mention them .
> 
> But for spouse points work experience does not matter. Relevant Skill assesment is the only thing matters and not employment for claiming spouse points . Both your occupation code must be under the same SOL .
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx:
> 
> Partner skills
> Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
> 
> was under 45 years old
> had competent English.
> had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

mongapb05 said:


> In that case, do i need to submit all documents?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Not at all required . For spouse employement docs or verification does not matter . As kiwi mentioned you just need to mention all her details , no proof of employment is required .

Please go through DHA guidelines on what exactly they require for claiming spouse points .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## parthiban

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Wow! Great news GUNBUN. Many congrats!


----------



## parthiban

Wonderer-India said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have just got my 189- Application Approved. This email came to me 2 hour ago. Local time 4:30 PM CST. For a household of two adults and kid.
> 
> Time line was As following
> 
> Application files on : 28th Feb 2018,
> CO Contact : 17th July 2018
> Grant Date: 10th October 2018
> Offshore( USA), Originally: India, Points: 75
> 
> Seems like these guys at Immigration are picking pace from this week. I believe that all in waiting will get their Approval shortly. Surely, don't assume that grant will happen in less than 7-8 months. I am not optimist/ pessimist; just practical. I did not call department, did not hire a consultant during the process. Feel free to message privately or via forum; will try help as it may work.
> 
> Cheers !!


Congrats!


----------



## parthiban

venki7 said:


> With the blessings of god and loved ones we got our grant today after a wait of close to 9 months. It was a direct grant without any co contact. I think all the cases like mine, GunBun, KVK and few others may have got cleared in last couple of days and I noticed CO name change from acknowledgment mail and grant notification.
> 
> Visa lodged: Jan 20
> Immi acknowledgment doc received mail: June 25
> Grant: Oct 10
> stream : 189
> Code: 261313
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for sharing updates and knowledge and hope all get grants soon.


Congrats!


----------



## kristinacastro

In form 80, we must fill up the past historical employment (last 10 years). I presume we have to be consistent in the declaration during Visa Lodgement. I think the DIBP will based on the Skill Assessment (no.of years claimed) from EA/others assessing body eventually.


----------



## aljon_villar

In VISA 189 lodging Question 15: Previous countries of residence. Do I need to provide my current address in Australia? If so, what will I put in the "to date"??


----------



## wrecker

aljon_villar said:


> In VISA 189 lodging Question 15: Previous countries of residence. Do I need to provide my current address in Australia? If so, what will I put in the "to date"??


Yes. You need to provide all addresses that you have stayed at. Vacations may be excluded. If you are currently staying at an address, just leave the to date blank or mark it as current.

In any case, you shall have to put all residency addresses in Form 80 as well. So your current address will be clear to the CO from Form 80 as well

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta

Guys,

Today I received an ITA from DoHA after a long wait of a year.
Quite happy to start the process.


----------



## farooq41

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today I received an ITA from DoHA after a long wait of a year.
> Quite happy to start the process.


Congratulations!


----------



## saigrc1

Is tehre any particular time during the day that we recieve grants only at that time like the EOI invites or is there a possibility that we can get them at any time of our day? Do we get the grant immediately once the CO submits it or does it go thru a batch cycle for next day once he submits?

Thank you.

Sai
------------------------------------
Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## KP

avinash_1432 said:


> Update DHA and also get alternate letter for R&R from some other person.


Oky thanks.. 
Anything else i should be doing


----------



## Ankit Mehta

farooq41 said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks.....


----------



## sharma.shailender

srinivask said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's Grace Me and My family got our grants today.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for your support @GUNBUN, @rahulpop1, @chp85 @Ismiya
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 28 Mar 2018
> All Medicals Clearance date: 23 Apr 2018
> Co Contact: 04 Aug for Form 80 and Form 815 (for my kid)
> Visa Grant date:10 Oct
> IED: 23rd Oct
> 
> Have some references of guys who have short IED from this forum, will reach out to them for help w.r.t Waiver and IED.
> 
> @sharma.shailender you can expect grant before the medical clearance expiry of your kid, all the best. PM me if you have any queries.


Congratulations buddy !!!

Have you already submitted the request for IED waiver (facilitation letter), or are you planning to enter Australia before 23rd Oct. I am curious because it seems I am heading towards a similar outcome (short IED).

I hope you get a facilitation letter to avoid this unnecessary problem (short IED) Pls share the update on your IED waiver request, when you get time. It will be a great help.

Thanks,
Shailender


----------



## molaboy

I got my invite last night and now can join the gang in preparation to lodge my visa application

i do have some clarifications

1. in my EOI, my last job record is until July 15. Now, i signed my contract with my agency but the client haven't given 'the actual start date'. should i include this job which is not in EOI and technically havent started.

2. will this break/unemployment since Juy will affect my visa application?

3. can i combine all my certificate of employments in one file? same for payslip, tax, bank statement etc?


----------



## wrecker

saigrc1 said:


> Is tehre any particular time during the day that we recieve grants only at that time like the EOI invites or is there a possibility that we can get them at any time of our day? Do we get the grant immediately once the CO submits it or does it go thru a batch cycle for next day once he submits?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sai
> ------------------------------------
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Waiting


There are no specific times like EOI invitations from what I understand. You can receive it during their working hours from 9am to 4pm. Some people have received the grants on Saturday as well.

Based on my discussion with a few people who have received grants, A likely marker that grant is on the way is removal of your account from skillselect (The account from where you applied EOI). You would get a mail stating your skillselect account has been removed or something to that effect.

Sit tight, your grant must be around the corner. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

molaboy said:


> I got my invite last night and now can join the gang in preparation to lodge my visa application
> 
> i do have some clarifications
> 
> 1. in my EOI, my last job record is until July 15. Now, i signed my contract with my agency but the client haven't given 'the actual start date'. should i include this job which is not in EOI and technically havent started.
> 
> 2. will this break/unemployment since Juy will affect my visa application?
> 
> 3. can i combine all my certificate of employments in one file? same for payslip, tax, bank statement etc?


Congrats on getting the invite. The first two questions seems to be slightly confusing. Maybe you can elaborate a bit. 

For the third one, you can combine documents in a single and upload it. Make sure to group the documents logically in a way that makes it easier for the CO to verify your case. 
For e.g., We have combined the Company joining letter, promotion letters, appraisal letters, relieving letter and Roles /Responsibility Letter in single PDF and uploaded it. This made sense for us because we just a had single employer for the whole duration of 8 years that we claimed. But, we combined payslips and IT returns for each year in a different file.

You will have to figure it out what works the best for you in your case. Try to think from a CO perspective. The more easier to find all necessary documents and group them and verify them, faster the processing and probably, faster the grant.

All the best 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Hi guys,

Please help me to understand which documents are needed for skilled employment.
I now have reference letter signed by HR and my manager, social security reports for each year of experience.
How many salary statements should I provide for 5 years fo experience (2 per year)? Should I also provide bank statement and highlight the amount when the salary was paid?

Appreciate your help


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help me to understand which documents are needed for skilled employment.
> I now have reference letter signed by HR and my manager, social security reports for each year of experience.
> How many salary statements should I provide for 5 years fo experience (2 per year)? Should I also provide bank statement and highlight the amount when the salary was paid?
> 
> Appreciate your help


Hi Ptera,

The more the no. of documents you can provide the better. If you have slips for all 5 years why not upload them all. Similarly if you have access to bank account statements, highlight and upload them. If anything, they don't harm and make your case more stronger. Any and all documents that prove your employment should be uploaded. You never know which document might be the difference between a Direct Grant and a CO contact. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## saigrc1

wrecker said:


> There are no specific times like EOI invitations from what I understand. You can receive it during their working hours from 9am to 4pm. Some people have received the grants on Saturday as well.
> 
> Based on my discussion with a few people who have received grants, A likely marker that grant is on the way is removal of your account from skillselect (The account from where you applied EOI). You would get a mail stating your skillselect account has been removed or something to that effect.
> 
> Sit tight, your grant must be around the corner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you mate!! That helps. Waiting for grant is a pain. I called up DHA today and the operator was like its been only 6 months and the actual processing time as per DHA is 11 months. He said if we need anything CO would get back to you.

But the trend i observed for grants of CO contact cases lies between 70 to 90 days for most of the applications.
------------------------------------
Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## wrecker

saigrc1 said:


> Thank you mate!! That helps. Waiting for grant is a pain. I called up DHA today and the operator was like its been only 6 months and the actual processing time as per DHA is 11 months. He said if we need anything CO would get back to you.
> 
> But the trend i observed for grants of CO contact cases lies between 70 to 90 days for most of the applications.
> ------------------------------------
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Waiting


I can understand the pain, anxiety, frustration. All of it. I received an Immi Ass3ssment Commence mail on 7th Sept and now waiting with no further contact. 

We called DHA on Tuesday. They said the same thing except one tiny bit stating that she doesn't think more data is required from our end since if that was the case the CO would have already contacted you. 

You have already completed 2 months or so after CO contact, just another month and a half to go at max. Don't worry man, You will have a very awesome Diwali!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

wrecker said:


> Hi Ptera,
> 
> The more the no. of documents you can provide the better. If you have slips for all 5 years why not upload them all. Similarly if you have access to bank account statements, highlight and upload them. If anything, they don't harm and make your case more stronger. Any and all documents that prove your employment should be uploaded. You never know which document might be the difference between a Direct Grant and a CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hello and thanks for your fast reply.
I have all payslips but I need to translate them into English. I can provide all of them it means 60 payslips (5x12), but are you sure that I need to translate all of them as I got my salary statements every month in German..? What do you think?


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> Hello and thanks for your fast reply.
> I have all payslips but I need to translate them into English. I can provide all of them it means 60 payslips (5x12), but are you sure that I need to translate all of them as I got my salary statements every month in German..? What do you think?


I would suggest to go for all translation. You would be need to get them translated by a NAATI translator and that comes with a cost per document. However, am not sure of the costs attached to it. So that would have to be your own call. 

I am always of the opinion that more the data you provide the easier for CO to make a decision.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

wrecker said:


> I would suggest to go for all translation. You would be need to get them translated by a NAATI translator and that comes with a cost per document. However, am not sure of the costs attached to it. So that would have to be your own call.
> 
> I am always of the opinion that more the data you provide the easier for CO to make a decision.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you mate. But I´m currently in Germany and to translate 60 pages would cost more than the visa fee)) But anyway, thanks for you opinion!


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> Thank you mate. But I´m currently in Germany and to translate 60 pages would cost more than the visa fee)) But anyway, thanks for you opinion!


I understand, man. All the best...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

saigrc1 said:


> when did CO contact you and can you give details about lodgement,anzcode etc?


Following are the details that were requested

1. Evidence of employment
Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience (one payslip with date showing
commencement of employment and 1 most recent payslip);
Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
Taxation Documents; Monthly social security payments (EPF Contributions) for employees.
2. Personal particulars for character assessment - Online Form 80
3. Police clearance certificates
4. United States Local clearance
5. Evidence of functional English


----------



## Wonderer-India

Wonderer-India said:


> Following are the details that were requested
> 
> 1. Evidence of employment
> Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience (one payslip with date showing
> commencement of employment and 1 most recent payslip);
> Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
> Taxation Documents; Monthly social security payments (EPF Contributions) for employees.
> 2. Personal particulars for character assessment - Online Form 80
> 3. Police clearance certificates
> 4. United States Local clearance
> 5. Evidence of functional English


Industrial Engineer
Lodge Date : 28th Feb 2018
CO Contact : 17th July 2018; Replied in 2-Weeks

Cheers !!


----------



## shekar.ym

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today I received an ITA from DoHA after a long wait of a year.
> Quite happy to start the process.


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

aljon_villar said:


> In VISA 189 lodging Question 15: Previous countries of residence. Do I need to provide my current address in Australia? If so, what will I put in the "to date"??


you need to provide 1 last stayed address in each country you have stayed in last 10 years


----------



## sharma.shailender

I have submitted only 1 payslip per quarter as asked by my MARA agent. So you don't need to submit payslips for every month. Just one per quarter will be ok.


Ptera said:


> Thank you mate. But I´m currently in Germany and to translate 60 pages would cost more than the visa fee)) But anyway, thanks for you opinion!


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys, 

Is it advisable to merge all form 16 into one file? All mean all companies. 

Same with 26as and itr, kindly confirm? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it advisable to merge all form 16 into one file? All mean all companies.
> 
> Same with 26as and itr, kindly confirm?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


you can create one file per company


----------



## molaboy

molaboy said:


> I got my invite last night and now can join the gang in preparation to lodge my visa application
> 
> i do have some clarifications
> 
> 1. in my EOI, my last job record is until July 15. Now, i signed my contract with my agency but the client haven't given 'the actual start date'. should i include this job which is not in EOI and technically havent started.
> 
> 2. will this break/unemployment since Juy will affect my visa application?
> 
> 3. can i combine all my certificate of employments in one file? same for payslip, tax, bank statement etc?


reposting guys, need some help


----------



## arvindjoshi

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it advisable to merge all form 16 into one file? All mean all companies.
> 
> Same with 26as and itr, kindly confirm?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk




Hi,

I have merged form16 company wise. I would not advise you to merge the form16 of all the companies together because then it would be difficult for the CO to identify them.
So one form16 PDF for one company.

Regards,
Arvind Joshi


----------



## Ptera

sharma.shailender said:


> I have submitted only 1 payslip per quarter as asked by my MARA agent. So you don't need to submit payslips for every month. Just one per quarter will be ok.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Did you translate all of them into English although they should be the same but with different numbers?


----------



## mongapb05

shekar.ym said:


> you can create one file per company


You mean one file combine with form 16 and forn 26as, as company wise 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have merged form16 company wise. I would not advise you to merge the form16 of all the companies together because then it would be difficult for the CO to identify them.
> So one form16 PDF for one company.
> 
> Regards,
> Arvind Joshi


Thanks, 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## umsal

hi 

i have few questions in visa lodgment ,

i got the invite in october round.

1. can i submit the pcc and medicals after visa lodgment ?will it be a issue ?

2. what is the Mb required for each document and how to name each document?

3.medicals necessary for new born baby?

4. iam uploading the documents for employment reference which is notarized for ACS , is t fine ?

any help or suggestion will be highly appreciated

thank you


----------



## gauraveca

*Tax documents to be certified?*

Hi Guys

do we need to get the bank statements and tax documents certified? 

I am asking this because they amount close to a 100 odd pages for me. I have everything else certified, like payslips, travel docs, education and qualification docs, pcc's, offer letters, work references etc.

What do you guys suggest ?


----------



## mongapb05

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> do we need to get the bank statements and tax documents certified?
> 
> I am asking this because they amount close to a 100 odd pages for me. I have everything else certified, like payslips, travel docs, education and qualification docs, pcc's, offer letters, work references etc.
> 
> What do you guys suggest ?


Certified mean, u have notarized them? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauraveca

not notarized. true copy certified.



mongapb05 said:


> Certified mean, u have notarized them?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

gauraveca said:


> not notarized. true copy certified.


As per my belief, if u have color original documents, u don't need to certified? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChemEng11

Hi guys just a quick question,

Is there anyone who enrolled into irrelevant field of study before getting an invite?

I have enrolled into a master degree which is irrelevant to my nominated field and got an invite. 

And I'm not sure if my application will still be okay while having irrelevant current study record on the application. 

It's like I'm invited to work in the nominated field but I'm pursuing another field of study. 

Please let me know if anyone has gone through this!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gauraveca

Yes you are right. I got all the b&w docs certified and some color ones too.

Since all the tax related docs are b&w and some bank statement too, should i get them certified ? That's the question.



mongapb05 said:


> As per my belief, if u have color original documents, u don't need to certified?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

gauraveca said:


> not notarized. true copy certified.
> 
> 
> 
> mongapb05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certified mean, u have notarized them?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Unless you have uploaded a black and white paper or xerox copy's scan, there is no need for true copy certifications. Don't overdo things.

Any payslips etc that you download online in B&W online doesn't come under this category as they show they are downloaded online and doesn't need sign.


----------



## gauraveca

Thanks mate. That makes perfect sense.



csdhan said:


> Unless you have uploaded a black and white or xerox copy's scan, there is no need for true copy certifications. Don't overdo things.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

shekar.ym said:


> congrats and good luck


Thanks mate.


----------



## sharma.shailender

Actually my payslips are in English so translation was not required, but I had to translate the birth certificates of my kids. In India, it costed me around 13-14 USD per document.


Ptera said:


> Thank you! Did you translate all of them into English although they should be the same but with different numbers?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

From where you got your documents translated?


sharma.shailender said:


> Actually my payslips are in English so translation was not required, but I had to translate the birth certificates of my kids. In India, it costed me around 13-14 USD per document.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

ankur14 said:


> From where you got your documents translated?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> --------------------------------------------------
> Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
> Anzsco - 261313
> Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
> Invited - 11/09/2018
> Application Submission - 29/09/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Hi u have claimed ur partner points, 
DID U SUBMIT ALL EXPERIENCE RELATED DOCUMENTS FOR HER ALSO? 
MAY I KNOW HER CODE PLEASE? 
I HAVE ALSO CLAIMED MY SPOUSE POINTS, BUT IN IMMI ACCOUNT, THERE IS NO OPTION TO DEFINE IRRELEVANT EXPERIENCE, LIKE PRIMARY APPLICANT 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

First of all my partner is main applicant. I am providing 5 points for partner skills. For partner points, i provided all of my experience documents like payslips, tax docs, pf statement, contracts, current company id card, relieving letters. For partner, you dont need to worry about dividing the experience in parts (relavant & irrelevant) just upload all working docs along with education, pte, skill assessment, identity card and dob proofs.


mongapb05 said:


> Hi u have claimed ur partner points,
> DID U SUBMIT ALL EXPERIENCE RELATED DOCUMENTS FOR HER ALSO?
> MAY I KNOW HER CODE PLEASE?
> I HAVE ALSO CLAIMED MY SPOUSE POINTS, BUT IN IMMI ACCOUNT, THERE IS NO OPTION TO DEFINE IRRELEVANT EXPERIENCE, LIKE PRIMARY APPLICANT
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

Thanks, now ur code is 261313, so acs has deducted 2 years right? Did u also submit documents for that duration also?


ankur14 said:


> First of all my partner is main applicant. I am providing 5 points for partner skills. For partner points, i provided all of my experience documents like payslips, tax docs, pf statement, contracts, current company id card, relieving letters. For partner, you dont need to worry about dividing the experience in parts (relavant & irrelevant) just upload all working docs along with education, pte, skill assessment, identity card and dob proofs.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> --------------------------------------------------
> Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
> Anzsco - 261313
> Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
> Invited - 11/09/2018
> Application Submission - 29/09/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

mongapb05 said:


> Thanks, now ur code is 261313, so acs has deducted 2 years right? Did u also submit documents for that duration also?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


They deducted 4 years as I am from electronic engineering background. And yes i had provided all the docs for my experience. Whether its relevant experience or not. 

Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

Thanks buddy 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.shailender

ankur14 said:


> From where you got your documents translated?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> --------------------------------------------------
> Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
> Anzsco - 261313
> Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
> Invited - 11/09/2018
> Application Submission - 29/09/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


This is the link of that website:

http://www.3ade.in/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Thanks.


sharma.shailender said:


> This is the link of that website:
> 
> http://www.3ade.in/
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

ankur14 said:


> First of all my partner is main applicant. I am providing 5 points for partner skills. For partner points, i provided all of my experience documents like payslips, tax docs, pf statement, contracts, current company id card, relieving letters. For partner, you dont need to worry about dividing the experience in parts (relavant & irrelevant) just upload all working docs along with education, pte, skill assessment, identity card and dob proofs.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> --------------------------------------------------
> Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
> Anzsco - 261313
> Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
> Invited - 11/09/2018
> Application Submission - 29/09/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk



Hey Ankur. 
Looks like we are in a same boat. I lodged application on 14th September under 261312 with 75 points. You are oneshore or offshore??. Lets hope we get our grants by end of 2018. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Okay. Offshore applicant. Yes but i am assuming the holiday breaks will delay the grants. So January 2019 should be the month for September applicant's.


amitkb said:


> Hey Ankur.
> Looks like we are in a same boat. I lodged application on 14th September under 261312 with 75 points. You are oneshore or offshore??. Lets hope we get our grants by end of 2018.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

ankur14 said:


> Okay. Offshore applicant. Yes but i am assuming the holiday breaks will delay the grants. So January 2019 should be the month for September applicant's.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> --------------------------------------------------
> Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
> Anzsco - 261313
> Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
> Invited - 11/09/2018
> Application Submission - 29/09/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk




Yeah. But we might get lucky as 2 grants reported for August applicants on immitracker. Lets hope for the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## ankur14

Yes.


amitkb said:


> Yeah. But we might get lucky as 2 grants reported for August applicants on immitracker. Lets hope for the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 189/261312
> Application lodged: 14-09-2018
> Grant: Waiting


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit

ChemEng11 said:


> Hi guys just a quick question,
> 
> Is there anyone who enrolled into irrelevant field of study before getting an invite?
> 
> I have enrolled into a master degree which is irrelevant to my nominated field and got an invite.
> 
> And I'm not sure if my application will still be okay while having irrelevant current study record on the application.
> 
> It's like I'm invited to work in the nominated field but I'm pursuing another field of study.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone has gone through this!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That makes no difference. Plenty of people do masters in a different subject. The important thing is your skills assessment and anyway, you normally only need to mention completed qualifications, not something you have just enrolled on.


----------



## kiwifruit

Ptera said:


> sharma.shailender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted only 1 payslip per quarter as asked by my MARA agent. So you don't need to submit payslips for every month. Just one per quarter will be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Did you translate all of them into English although they should be the same but with different numbers?
Click to expand...

I submitted just 3 payslips per year and had them all translated. I suggest getting several quotes for the translation as they vary wildly. I found that private translators are more reasonable than big companies and take into account the fact that some documents are pretty much identical so they only have to translate them once and just copy paste changing some of the figures. You can actually discuss this with them to negotiate a lower price. Many big companies just do a word count so the cost is huge.


----------



## kiwifruit

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> i have few questions in visa lodgment ,
> 
> i got the invite in october round.
> 
> 1. can i submit the pcc and medicals after visa lodgment ?will it be a issue ?
> 
> 2. what is the Mb required for each document and how to name each document?
> 
> 3.medicals necessary for new born baby?
> 
> 4. iam uploading the documents for employment reference which is notarized for ACS , is t fine ?
> 
> any help or suggestion will be highly appreciated
> 
> thank you


1. You can submit them later and it's not an issue as long as you do it within a few weeks. If you leave it too long you risk CO contact.
2. The guidelines are here: 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...and-appeals/guidelines-on-attaching-documents
3. Yes, they are.
4. That is fine.


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys, 
Is it possible to fill form 80 and form 1221 electronically then print last page and sign and scan ? The forms say clearly use a pen to fill in block letters however it is really difficult to fill by hand. The space is not enough on most of the fields. Did anybody filled them electronically and went through ?

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

KVK said:


> Employment verification happened through email on 26th June 2018, same date when I got immi assesment commence email. I submit the stat declaration that might be the reason.


Hi Kvk, Did you provide only statutory declaration as proof of employment or you gave them some additional documents too ? 
Just curious to know, as I have given provided my company offer letter, relieving letter showing the duration I have worked, pay slips, tax statements and stat declaration showing my roles and responsibilities.


Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Is it possible to fill form 80 and form 1221 electronically then print last page and sign and scan ? The forms say clearly use a pen to fill in block letters however it is really difficult to fill by hand. The space is not enough on most of the fields. Did anybody filled them electronically and went through ?


Many of us have filled them electronically and then scanned the signed page only. That is not an issue.


----------



## zack-93

Hey guys 
I need an urgent advise

I have been uploading documents for 189 visa through my immi account
I do not have any family members that are included in the application, but I mentioned their names in the application as family members not included.

When uploading documents it shows that I need to attach form 80 for each member. Should I do that or just skip the required information ?


----------



## zack-93

H


----------



## kiwifruit

zack-93 said:


> Hey guys
> I need an urgent advise
> 
> I have been uploading documents for 189 visa through my immi account
> I have do not have any family members that are included in the application, but I mentioned their names in the application as family members not included.
> 
> When uploading documents it shows that I need to attach form 80 for each member. Should I do that or just skip the required information ?


The only members of your family unit should be your spouse and children. If you have included parents or siblings you need to correct your application.


----------



## zack-93

kiwifruit said:


> The only members of your family unit should be your spouse and children. If you have included parents or siblings you need to correct your application.


Thanks 
I did not know that I have added siblings and parents
Thanks for the help you saved me big time


----------



## kiwifruit

zack-93 said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only members of your family unit should be your spouse and children. If you have included parents or siblings you need to correct your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> I did not know that I have added siblings and parents
> Thanks for the help you saved me big time
Click to expand...

A lot of people make that mistake so don't worry about it.
You will have to include your parents and siblings in your own Form 80 but as they are not members of your family unit you won't need to complete an individual Form 80 for each of them.


----------



## shubhamjuneja7

sharma.shailender said:


> Actually my payslips are in English so translation was not required, but I had to translate the birth certificates of my kids. In India, it costed me around 13-14 USD per document.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Hi Shailender,
Where did you get those translated from? I also have to get them translated. Any help would be appreciated!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Airav2AU

Do we need to translate documents which has both English and non English like in birth certificate.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit

Airav2AU said:


> Do we need to translate documents which has both English and non English like in birth certificate.


Documents that include an English version already do not need to be translated. That was the case for my Birth certificate.


----------



## tanmay_bhardwaj

Hi all, After pursuing fro two years, I finally received an EOI on 11 Oct 2018. I'm currently in Australia only. Does anyone have any idea how long will it generally take once I file the visa for grant of PR? I have heard it takes lesser time to process. Is it true?


----------



## kiwifruit

tanmay_bhardwaj said:


> Hi all, After pursuing fro two years, I finally received an EOI on 11 Oct 2018. I'm currently in Australia only. Does anyone have any idea how long will it generally take once I file the visa for grant of PR? I have heard it takes lesser time to process. Is it true?


The processing time depends on your Case Officer and the quality and completeness of the documents you submit with your application. If you are very lucky you can get a direct grant in about three months but the current officially published processing times are 9 to 11 months.


----------



## sharma.shailender

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hi Shailender,
> Where did you get those translated from? I also have to get them translated. Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This is the website:

http://www.3ade.in/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manusun

Hi experts,

I have lodged my visa on june 13 th 2018 under 189(software eng). I received co contact on sep and responded with required docs on oct 3 rd 2018.

After co contact wen will i receive ( apprix months)my grant? Wats the current trend?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Manusun said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on june 13 th 2018 under 189(software eng). I received co contact on sep and responded with required docs on oct 3 rd 2018.
> 
> After co contact wen will i receive ( apprix months)my grant? Wats the current trend?


Lots of CO contacted cases in July getting grants now (for 190), so probably another 3 months? 

What did the CO ask for by the way, and had you already uploaded it?


----------



## mongapb05

Manusun said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on june 13 th 2018 under 189(software eng). I received co contact on sep and responded with required docs on oct 3 rd 2018.
> 
> After co contact wen will i receive ( apprix months)my grant? Wats the current trend?


For what reason co contact for? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manusun

mongapb05 said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on june 13 th 2018 under 189(software eng). I received co contact on sep and responded with required docs on oct 3 rd 2018.
> 
> After co contact wen will i receive ( apprix months)my grant? Wats the current trend?
> 
> 
> 
> For what reason co contact for?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Co contact for USA state PCC inaddition to USA FBI PCC


----------



## Manusun

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on june 13 th 2018 under 189(software eng). I received co contact on sep and responded with required docs on oct 3 rd 2018.
> 
> After co contact wen will i receive ( apprix months)my grant? Wats the current trend?
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of CO contacted cases in July getting grants now (for 190), so probably another 3 months?
> 
> What did the CO ask for by the way, and had you already uploaded it?
Click to expand...

Thank you 🤞 

Co contact for USA state PCC inaddition to USA FBI PCC


----------



## sharma.shailender

Manusun said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on june 13 th 2018 under 189(software eng). I received co contact on sep and responded with required docs on oct 3 rd 2018.
> 
> After co contact wen will i receive ( apprix months)my grant? Wats the current trend?


It could be anywhere between a couple of weeks to 3 months. But most likely it will be 1-2 months, provided there's no further co contact.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1

It looks like no grants today for 189. Desperately waiting for any outcome on my case. Lodged 13th August with all documents and medical done on 20th August.


----------



## Manusun

sharma.shailender said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on june 13 th 2018 under 189(software eng). I received co contact on sep and responded with required docs on oct 3 rd 2018.
> 
> After co contact wen will i receive ( apprix months)my grant? Wats the current trend?
> 
> 
> 
> It could be anywhere between a couple of weeks to 3 months. But most likely it will be 1-2 months, provided there's no further co contact.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Thank you .
Oh 3 months fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## aljon_villar

FORM 80
do i need to include details of my 
1. stepfather (even if not married to my mother)??
2. half brother/sister??


----------



## gauraveca

Are you currently in US?



Manusun said:


> Co contact for USA state PCC inaddition to USA FBI PCC


----------



## Manusun

gauraveca said:


> Are you currently in US?
> 
> 
> 
> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Co contact for USA state PCC inaddition to USA FBI PCC
Click to expand...


Yes am in USA now


----------



## wrecker

aljon_villar said:


> FORM 80
> do i need to include details of my
> 1. stepfather (even if not married to my mother)??
> 2. half brother/sister??


Section 44 and 45 of Form 80 clearly mentions that your required to give details of half/adopted/step parents and siblings. 

Even if your step father is not married, I am assuming he must be a de facto partner so needs to be included. Mention the same in additional information I.e. section 54.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

arslan1 said:


> It looks like no grants today for 189. Desperately waiting for any outcome on my case. Lodged 13th August with all documents and medical done on 20th August.


I guess you would have to wait some more. It takes about 4 months for around 50% of applicants to receive grants and rest 40% can take anywhere between 9 to 11 months. 

There are some unlucky ones who take more than a year and I have read on this forum about someone waiting since Dec 2016 I.e. close to 2 years. 

Your case is just 2 months old, brother. A little bit of patience will help you go through these frustrating times more easily. If you get anxious so soon, imagine how difficult will it become in case you get a CO contact or Immi Commencement Mail which will add 2-3 months to the timeline very easily. 

I pray for you brother. But please be patient...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki

wrecker said:


> I would suggest to go for all translation. You would be need to get them translated by a NAATI translator and that comes with a cost per document. However, am not sure of the costs attached to it. So that would have to be your own call.
> 
> I am always of the opinion that more the data you provide the easier for CO to make a decision.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If you are not onshore, you don't need to use a NAATI translator.


----------



## souvlaki

amitkb said:


> Yeah. But we might get lucky as 2 grants reported for August applicants on immitracker. Lets hope for the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 189/261312
> Application lodged: 14-09-2018
> Grant: Waiting


Let's not forget that July & August rounds have 1000+2490 invitations unlike previous rounds, so processing time will definitely increase. Also one of the two august cases on immitracker is onshore & the other seems very suspicious even though the guy is replying to comments...it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Saif

1. For child medicals, they conduct a mantoux TB test which shows results in 24 hours, so do we need to visit the panel clinic again the next day.
2. What is the difference in INR if I pay my 4 ppl visa fee using my debit card vs any forex card (I asked this before, sorry if someone answered it, may have lost in the flood of GUNBUN pages )

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Antonyc11

mixalisaltous said:


> Let's not forget that July & August rounds have 1000+2490 invitations unlike previous rounds, so processing time will definitely increase. Also one of the two august cases on immitracker is onshore & the other seems very suspicious even though the guy is replying to comments...it doesn't make any sense.


I have a friend got granted in 2 weeks time, I think anything is possible. There is no incentive to be lying on the tracker IMO.


----------



## umsal

hi 

i have few questions in visa lodgment ,

i got the invite in october round.

1. can i submit the pcc and medicals after visa lodgment ?will it be a issue ?

2. what is the Mb required for each document and how to name each document?

3.medicals necessary for new born baby?

4.employment reference letter which is notarized for acs can be submitted for visa lodgment ?

seniors plz help




any help or suggestion will be highly appreciated

thank you


----------



## RustedGold

antonychan11 said:


> I have a friend got granted in 2 weeks time, I think anything is possible. There is no incentive to be lying on the tracker IMO.


how is that possible? with so much backlog and many unnecessary CO contacts, how are they jumping the queue?


----------



## wrecker

RustedGold said:


> how is that possible? with so much backlog and many unnecessary CO contacts, how are they jumping the queue?


Applicants from certain countries have faster processing. Applicants from China come to mind. Maybe his friend is from one of those countries. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Dear Forum Members,

While filling the visa 189 form(17 pages), I have these doubts:

1. What needs to be written in case *dependent applicant does not have Surname (Family Name) mentioned in Passport* and only Given name is mentioned? Surname is mandatory in the form. 

2. The* registration number in my kids Birth Certificate is too long to fit in the ID field*. Has anyone faced this issue?

Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## GUNBUN

saifsd said:


> 1. For child medicals, they conduct a mantoux TB test which shows results in 24 hours, so do we need to visit the panel clinic again the next day.
> 2. What is the difference in INR if I pay my 4 ppl visa fee using my debit card vs any forex card (I asked this before, sorry if someone answered it, may have lost in the flood of GUNBUN pages )
> 
> Thanks in advance.


hahahaha  

1.For TST test which requires 2 visits, I guess clinic guys will inform you when to come next. For those who haven't undergone TB test for their kids until now I suggest IGRA test over TST.

2.Ofcourse, forex is better than debit card, while loading bulk amount they give lower rate.

Guys, suddenly my life has become too busy , I am mostly away from forum...visiting Melbourne 15-30 Nov....keep it happening guys...Tapatalk is still installed on my android phone  ....forum/tracker still running in my blood.


----------



## sharma.shailender

saifsd said:


> 1. For child medicals, they conduct a mantoux TB test which shows results in 24 hours, so do we need to visit the panel clinic again the next day.
> 2. What is the difference in INR if I pay my 4 ppl visa fee using my debit card vs any forex card (I asked this before, sorry if someone answered it, may have lost in the flood of GUNBUN pages )
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

I can try to answer to your questions.

1. Yes, for Mantoux test, you need to come after 48-72 hrs to see the results.

However my suggestion is to opt for IGRA (Blood test) instead of Mantoux. IGRA is slightly expensive, but it's more accurate and you won't have to come again. Main problem with mantoux is that it gives false positive due to BCG vaccination, which is mandatory in India (and in many other countries). If Mantoux comes as positive, they will ask for Form-815 health undertaking and it will cause unnecessary delay and health check formalities after you land in Australia. Also it will reduce your IED by 6 months.

2. I paid Visa fees for 4 people in my family using my credit card and it costed me an extra 6-7k in INR. Not sure about forex card as I have not used it.


----------



## luvjd

Bandish said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> While filling the visa 189 form(17 pages), I have these doubts:
> 
> 1. What needs to be written in case *dependent applicant does not have Surname (Family Name) mentioned in Passport* and only Given name is mentioned? Surname is mandatory in the form.
> 
> 2. The* registration number in my kids Birth Certificate is too long to fit in the ID field*. Has anyone faced this issue?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> Thanks


1. If you consider that you do not have a family name, enter all your given names into the family name field and leave the given names field blank.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eta/Pages/en/elp-h0010.aspx
2. Why do you need to enter birth certificate details for ID proof?


----------



## Saif

sharma.shailender said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can try to answer to your questions.
> 
> 1. Yes, for Mantoux test, you need to come after 48-72 hrs to see the results.
> 
> However my suggestion is to opt for IGRA (Blood test) instead of Mantoux. IGRA is slightly expensive, but it's more accurate and you won't have to come again. Main problem with mantoux is that it gives false positive due to BCG vaccination, which is mandatory in India (and in many other countries). If Mantoux comes as positive, they will ask for Form-815 health undertaking and it will cause unnecessary delay and health check formalities after you land in Australia. Also it will reduce your IED by 6 months.
> 
> 2. I paid Visa fees for 4 people in my family using my credit card and it costed me an extra 6-7k in INR. Not sure about forex card as I have not used it.


Thanks Shailendra. What is the difference in cost for both these tests approx?


----------



## kiwifruit

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> i have few questions in visa lodgment ,
> 
> i got the invite in october round.
> 
> 1. can i submit the pcc and medicals after visa lodgment ?will it be a issue ?
> 
> 2. what is the Mb required for each document and how to name each document?
> 
> 3.medicals necessary for new born baby?
> 
> 4.employment reference letter which is notarized for acs can be submitted for visa lodgment ?
> 
> seniors plz help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help or suggestion will be highly appreciated
> 
> thank you


I had already replied to your questions earlier:



kiwifruit said:


> umsal said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> i have few questions in visa lodgment ,
> 
> i got the invite in october round.
> 
> 1. can i submit the pcc and medicals after visa lodgment ?will it be a issue ?
> 
> 2. what is the Mb required for each document and how to name each document?
> 
> 3.medicals necessary for new born baby?
> 
> 4. iam uploading the documents for employment reference which is notarized for ACS , is t fine ?
> 
> any help or suggestion will be highly appreciated
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You can submit them later and it's not an issue as long as you do it within a few weeks. If you leave it too long you risk CO contact.
> 2. The guidelines are here:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...and-appeals/guidelines-on-attaching-documents
> 3. Yes, they are.
> 4. That is fine.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

1. Thanks "*luvjd*" for clarifying the Surname Issue. That's a great relief.

2. On page 6 of the form - "*Migrating members of the family unit*", I need to enter details of my kids. So, under "*Other Identity Documents*", there is a question: "*Does this family member have other identity documents*?", I have added birth certificate. And under "*National Identity Card*", I have already added Aadhaar card details. Please let me know if "Other Identity Documents" field could be left blank?

Thanks again for the response!


----------



## aljon_villar

After visa lodge, do I need to wait for the CO to contact me before doing medicals again? Or can I do it before he contacts me? If so how? I have a valid HAP id til November.


----------



## Airav2AU

Should we submit change of circumstances doc's if we travel after visa lodge ?

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos

Bandish said:


> 1. Thanks "*luvjd*" for clarifying the Surname Issue. That's a great relief.
> 
> 2. On page 6 of the form - "*Migrating members of the family unit*", I need to enter details of my kids. So, under "*Other Identity Documents*", there is a question: "*Does this family member have other identity documents*?", I have added birth certificate. And under "*National Identity Card*", I have already added Aadhaar card details. Please let me know if "Other Identity Documents" field could be left blank?
> 
> Thanks again for the response!


I only added national ID card and birth cert.


----------



## Binnie

*Ladyzebo*

Hi did you got any update on your application. I remember you are also waiting since long but recently I haven't seen any of your post or are you trying to contact them


----------



## Ptera

kiwifruit said:


> I submitted just 3 payslips per year and had them all translated. I suggest getting several quotes for the translation as they vary wildly. I found that private translators are more reasonable than big companies and take into account the fact that some documents are pretty much identical so they only have to translate them once and just copy paste changing some of the figures. You can actually discuss this with them to negotiate a lower price. Many big companies just do a word count so the cost is huge.


Thanks for you reply. How much did you pay in Holland for each page if I can ask you this question?


----------



## sharma.shailender

saifsd said:


> Thanks Shailendra. What is the difference in cost for both these tests approx?


I did my medicals in Jun 2018 and at that time IGRA was almost double the price as compared to mantoux. I went with the cheaper mantoux test and it came positive for one of my kids. Though x-ray was negative and clearance was provided.. still I got a co contact for 815, because of positive mantoux. So don't care about higher price and go for IGRA..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

*Commencement Mail?*

Hi All,

Anyone here who applied in August & September 2018 received the commencement mail? And is there any further communication after commencement, kindly share the details for the same.


----------



## amitkb

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here who applied in August & September 2018 received the commencement mail? And is there any further communication after commencement, kindly share the details for the same.




Nope. Nothing yet. Average time to assign co is 50 days i guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## Antonyc11

wrecker said:


> Applicants from certain countries have faster processing. Applicants from China come to mind. Maybe his friend is from one of those countries.


My friend is from Hong Kong and she have lived in AUS for over 10 years with no other migrating family member.

I think she was the most easiest case to process, hence only took 2 weeks to grant.


----------



## arpz

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.



Hey Gunbun,
Hearty Congratulations to you!  
Best of luck, it was nice to see you cracking jokes, and helping others even in your tough times! 
Hope our paths cross in Australia.


----------



## Bandish

kerberos said:


> I only added national ID card and birth cert.


The *registration number in my kids Birth Certificate is too long to fit in the ID field*. Did you face this issue?


----------



## wrecker

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone here who applied in August & September 2018 received the commencement mail? And is there any further communication after commencement, kindly share the details for the same.


Hello Ankur,

Did you get Immi Assessment Commence mail as well?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

wrecker said:


> Hello Ankur,
> 
> Did you get Immi Assessment Commence mail as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No, i wish I would have got the commencement mail so early. I just wanted to know if any offshore case is picked from August & September 2018 to analyze the estimate time for my application.


----------



## luvjd

Bandish said:


> 1. Thanks "*luvjd*" for clarifying the Surname Issue. That's a great relief.
> 
> 2. On page 6 of the form - "*Migrating members of the family unit*", I need to enter details of my kids. So, under "*Other Identity Documents*", there is a question: "*Does this family member have other identity documents*?", I have added birth certificate. And under "*National Identity Card*", I have already added Aadhaar card details. Please let me know if "Other Identity Documents" field could be left blank?
> 
> Thanks again for the response!


Birth Certificate is not an identity document. Passport, PAN card Aadhar etc. are, but not the birth certificate. You don't need to add it under "Other Identity Documents". You can use it for age proof.


----------



## NITINVERMA85

July has the least number of cases lodged on immitracker while Sep has the highest..considering immitracker to be an indication of the overall grants filed..july grants is going to be quickly covered while Aug n Sep will take a longer time..

June : 78
July : 55
Aug : 133
Sep : 144


----------



## ankitnagpal004

Hi All,

I have been a silent follower of this group and it helped me a lot in resolving all my doubts, just by reading the discussions only.
It also helped me a lot to understand the processing time to get a PR grant. Thank you all for your help and all the best for your future endevours.

Just a small query, me and my wife got our grant letter on 10th Oct 2018 but after checking the grant letter for my wife, we found out that the passport number had a typo error in it i.e. instead of 10 in the last, it had 20. So I checked on the VEVO site ("https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/VEVO") and found out that it has the correct passport number. So I have the query here that can I travel with the VEVO document?
In parallel, I have dropped a mail for the correction, can someone let me know how soon can I expect the updated grant to come?

If anybody has faced the same situation, can you help me the queries mentioned above.


ANZSCO Code: 261313
PTE Score (21-April-17): L72, R68, S65, W71
EOI Lodged: 28-April-17 (65 Points)
PTE Score - 2nd Attenpt (23-Jan-18): L84, R87, S90, W84
EOI Updated: 23-Jan-18 (75 Points)
Invited: 07-Feb-18
Visa Lodged: 24-Feb-18
CO Contact: 24-July-18
Responded to CO: 01-Aug-18
Grant: 10-Oct-18


----------



## mongapb05

Congratulations bro, 

What reason co contact for?


ankitnagpal004 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this group and it helped me a lot in resolving all my doubts, just by reading the discussions only.
> It also helped me a lot to understand the processing time to get a PR grant. Thank you all for your help and all the best for your future endevours.
> 
> Just a small query, me and my wife got our grant letter on 10th Oct 2018 but after checking the grant letter for my wife, we found out that the passport number had a typo error in it i.e. instead of 10 in the last, it had 20. So I checked on the VEVO site ("https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/VEVO") and found out that it has the correct passport number. So I have the query here that can I travel with the VEVO document?
> In parallel, I have dropped a mail for the correction, can someone let me know how soon can I expect the updated grant to come?
> 
> If anybody has faced the same situation, can you help me the queries mentioned above.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> PTE Score (21-April-17): L72, R68, S65, W71
> EOI Lodged: 28-April-17 (65 Points)
> PTE Score - 2nd Attenpt (23-Jan-18): L84, R87, S90, W84
> EOI Updated: 23-Jan-18 (75 Points)
> Invited: 07-Feb-18
> Visa Lodged: 24-Feb-18
> CO Contact: 24-July-18
> Responded to CO: 01-Aug-18
> Grant: 10-Oct-18


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadster

Dear All

Can somebody please assist. 
I lodged my visa on 21 December 2017. 
The PCC was done on 20 Nov 2017.
Medicals done on 21 Dec 2017.

Visa was put on hold due to wifes pregnancy in January 2018. 

Baby born 15 Aug 2018. 
Baby added 22 Aug 2018. 
Hap ID 22 Sept 2018. 
Grant 4 Oct 2018. 
IED 20 Nov 2018. 

I have received IED waiver where it states that GSM has no objection if we breach condition 8504. 

Now my question is if I arrive after IED say in January 2019. It will be over a year from my medicals and PCC. 

Will this be a problem.? 

Or the 1 year does not matter since the visa is already granted and when can I enter by? 

Thank you


----------



## jerryniks

Kadster said:


> Dear All
> 
> Can somebody please assist.
> I lodged my visa on 21 December 2017.
> The PCC was done on 20 Nov 2017.
> Medicals done on 21 Dec 2017.
> 
> Visa was put on hold due to wifes pregnancy in January 2018.
> 
> Baby born 15 Aug 2018.
> Baby added 22 Aug 2018.
> Hap ID 22 Sept 2018.
> Grant 4 Oct 2018.
> IED 20 Nov 2018.
> 
> I have received IED waiver where it states that GSM has no objection if we breach condition 8504.
> 
> Now my question is if I arrive after IED say in January 2019. It will be over a year from my medicals and PCC.
> 
> Will this be a problem.?
> 
> Or the 1 year does not matter since the visa is already granted and when can I enter by?
> 
> Thank you


Since the visa has been granted, nothing matters now. Dont worry about medicals, PCC, assessment validity. Best you have been given a waiver on IED, you can enter whenevr you wish.


----------



## gauraveca

Congrats mate. Good to hear they provided you IED waiver? Was it given to you voluntarily or you asked for it post grant?




Kadster said:


> Dear All
> 
> Can somebody please assist.
> I lodged my visa on 21 December 2017.
> The PCC was done on 20 Nov 2017.
> Medicals done on 21 Dec 2017.
> 
> Visa was put on hold due to wifes pregnancy in January 2018.
> 
> Baby born 15 Aug 2018.
> Baby added 22 Aug 2018.
> Hap ID 22 Sept 2018.
> Grant 4 Oct 2018.
> IED 20 Nov 2018.
> 
> I have received IED waiver where it states that GSM has no objection if we breach condition 8504.
> 
> Now my question is if I arrive after IED say in January 2019. It will be over a year from my medicals and PCC.
> 
> Will this be a problem.?
> 
> Or the 1 year does not matter since the visa is already granted and when can I enter by?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## pcalbus

Hello Everyone,

I got my invite on wed. I have all the documents except PF statement of my first employment. I wanted to know is it mandatory to submit pf statements.


EOI Feb 1 2018
Anz code 263111
Points 70(189) 75(190Nsw, Vic)


----------



## pcalbus

And can I add documents after submitting my Visa application also?

EOI Feb 1 2018
Anz code 263111
Points 70(189) 75(190Nsw, Vic)


----------



## shekar.ym

GUNBUN said:


> hahahaha
> 
> 1.For TST test which requires 2 visits, I guess clinic guys will inform you when to come next. For those who haven't undergone TB test for their kids until now I suggest IGRA test over TST.
> 
> 2.Ofcourse, forex is better than debit card, while loading bulk amount they give lower rate.
> 
> Guys, suddenly my life has become too busy , I am mostly away from forum...visiting Melbourne 15-30 Nov....keep it happening guys...Tapatalk is still installed on my android phone  ....forum/tracker still running in my blood.


good luck GUNBUN....thanks for all the help in forum...keep visiting forum if you find time.


----------



## shekar.ym

pcalbus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got my invite on wed. I have all the documents except PF statement of my first employment. I wanted to know is it mandatory to submit pf statements.
> 
> 
> EOI Feb 1 2018
> Anz code 263111
> Points 70(189) 75(190Nsw, Vic)


few COs are asking specifically for PF statements. If you company does not maintain its own PF trust, then you can download PF statements from EPF website


----------



## bssanthosh47

pcalbus said:


> And can I add documents after submitting my Visa application also?
> 
> EOI Feb 1 2018
> Anz code 263111
> Points 70(189) 75(190Nsw, Vic)


Yes you can add documents after your lodgment too . But it is mandatory to add any one document per section before visa lodgment or give a reason why the document is no availaible at this time with you .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## shekar.ym

pcalbus said:


> And can I add documents after submitting my Visa application also?
> 
> EOI Feb 1 2018
> Anz code 263111
> Points 70(189) 75(190Nsw, Vic)


yes you can


----------



## pcalbus

Thanks for your reply Shekar, this is a inoperatinal PF account thats y I am having tough time getting the statement . Can I submit the visa application now and later update the document once I get it ??


shekar.ym said:


> few COs are asking specifically for PF statements. If you company does not maintain its own PF trust, then you can download PF statements from EPF website


EOI Feb 1 2018
Anz code 263111
Points 70(189) 75(190Nsw, Vic)


----------



## pcalbus

Just saw ur reply , thanks


pcalbus said:


> Thanks for your reply Shekar, this is a inoperatinal PF account thats y I am having tough time getting the statement . Can I submit the visa application now and later update the document once I get it ??
> 
> EOI Feb 1 2018
> Anz code 263111
> Points 70(189) 75(190Nsw, Vic)


EOI Feb 1 2018
Anz code 263111
Points 70(189) 75(190Nsw, Vic)


----------



## shekar.ym

pcalbus said:


> Thanks for your reply Shekar, this is a inoperatinal PF account thats y I am having tough time getting the statement . Can I submit the visa application now and later update the document once I get it ??
> 
> EOI Feb 1 2018
> Anz code 263111
> Points 70(189) 75(190Nsw, Vic)


yes you can...


----------



## Kadster

Hi Gauraveca

The IEF waiver was given to me with the grant. It's basically a letter stating that GSM does not have an objection I arriving after IED date and has all applicants names in it. 

Hope this is sufficient


----------



## kerberos

Bandish said:


> The *registration number in my kids Birth Certificate is too long to fit in the ID field*. Did you face this issue?


Erm no the Malaysian birth cert number isn't very long - I think 6 numbers and 1 letter. I don't think it is necessary though, my agent didn't include it in Form 80 initially.


----------



## kerberos

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone here who applied in August & September 2018 received the commencement mail? And is there any further communication after commencement, kindly share the details for the same.


No news here.


----------



## shekar.ym

How many days does it take for a CO to start working on your case, after lodge date ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

shekar.ym said:


> How many days does it take for a CO to start working on your case, after lodge date ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The general understanding is within 45 -60 days of lodgement. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

wrecker said:


> The general understanding is within 45 -60 days of lodgement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

How many left with July co contact


----------



## Ramramram222

Hi guys,

Need small help filling form 1221.

Q.16 Have you previous held Australian visa?

Do I need to mention all my previous student visas granted from New Delhi and Australia and Temporary visa 485 as well?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

sharma.shailender said:


> I did my medicals in Jun 2018 and at that time IGRA was almost double the price as compared to mantoux. I went with the cheaper mantoux test and it came positive for one of my kids. Though x-ray was negative and clearance was provided.. still I got a co contact for 815, because of positive mantoux. So don't care about higher price and go for IGRA..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thats a great reply, clear as mud! thanks.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> The *registration number in my kids Birth Certificate is too long to fit in the ID field*. Did you face this issue?


Yes I did, the problem is if you are from Delhi I reckon, the text length in the form was 2 characters short, so what I did was that I removed the 2 hyphens and typed all in one go, and it just fit in...hope this helps.


----------



## derik2020

*While at the DoHA - Student visas and citizenship applications are being processed much faster now: Immigration Minister
*
https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...lications-are-being-processed-much-faster-now


----------



## Saif

Form 80 needs to be signed in....ppl suggesting download the last page, scan, replace, upload...tedious and not everyone could do that, why not take a free digital signature from so many offering on the www and use the same, am I missing something? Or, like all other documents, just upload as is since it is the online version and shouldn't require a signature (we are already accepting an undertaking for the correctness of info), has anyone done that?


----------



## derik2020

kerberos said:


> No news here.


Nothing from me as well layball:


----------



## Saif

derik2020 said:


> *While at the DoHA - Student visas and citizenship applications are being processed much faster now: Immigration Minister
> *
> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...lications-are-being-processed-much-faster-now


Thanks for the heads up...
But 189 PR is neither a student visa nor a citizenship application or is it? :confused2:


----------



## Saif

Are certifications, such as a PMP, MCP etc., considered a part of tertiary education to be filled in form 80, or only the educational qualifications?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need small help filling form 1221.
> 
> Q.16 Have you previous held Australian visa?
> 
> Do I need to mention all my previous student visas granted from New Delhi and Australia and Temporary visa 485 as well?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did!


----------



## Shoryuken

saifsd said:


> Form 80 needs to be signed in....ppl suggesting download the last page, scan, replace, upload...tedious and not everyone could do that, why not take a free digital signature from so many offering on the www and use the same, am I missing something? Or, like all other documents, just upload as is since it is the online version and shouldn't require a signature (we are already accepting an undertaking for the correctness of info), has anyone done that?


Yes! Many of us do/did that and many members including me has suggested it many times repeatedly .

U don’t even need to create a new signature, in simply snipped from a already scanned document that had my signature.
Please note one thing, after filling up the form make backup before digital sign as the doc will be locked for editing afterwards


----------



## Ramramram222

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I did!




Thanks bro!! I did and submitted!!

Long wait begins now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020

saifsd said:


> Thanks for the heads up...
> But 189 PR is neither a student visa nor a citizenship application or is it? :confused2:


yes, that's what I meant.
we are so stressed and waiting months for grants while they only speed-up 2 visa categories.


----------



## Aparna1993

*Please help!*

My friend has completed 4 years bachelors degree but was assessed as Engineering Technologist by Engineers Australia. Does this mean she’ll get only 10 points for her bachelors degree? Thanks.


----------



## Ismiya

Yes i guess... Points is separated for degrees and experience..


Aparna1993 said:


> My friend has completed 4 years bachelors degree but was assessed as Engineering Technologist by Engineers Australia. Does this mean she’ll get only 10 points for her bachelors degree? Thanks.


----------



## spirecode

guys, got medicals on monday.. spouse bp is high 135/95.. onshore, software engibeer with 75 points. totally worried. seniors plsvadvise


----------



## Aparna1993

Thanks for the response. So that means she needs to select “Recognised Trade Qualification including
Diploma or Trade Certificate completed at an Australian educational institution
Other award or qualification recognised by the skills assessing authority”** though she has completed 4 years engineering degree.


----------



## Aparna1993

Thanks for the response. 

So she needs to select “Recognised Trade Qualification including Diploma or Trade Certificate completed at an Australian educational institution Other award or qualification recognised by the skills assessing authority”** though she has completed 4 years engineering degree.


----------



## spirecode

guys, got medicals on monday.. spouse bp is high 135/95.. onshore, software engineer with 75 points. totally worried. seniors pls advise, should i postphone to few more weeks , try controlin her bp to normal and go for medicals? are there any chances for high blood pressure visa gets rejected?


----------



## Airav2AU

spirecode said:


> guys, got medicals on monday.. spouse bp is high 135/95.. onshore, software engibeer with 75 points. totally worried. seniors plsvadvise


Dont worry. I had 136/84 with a history of murmur. Didn't have any issues in getting clearance. Did doctor raised any concern ?

Also this is based on my experience and it might change for each person based on age etc ( I am 35).

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

Hi guys,

Need quick help regarding 
" Notification of Changes in Circumstances".

I am gonna change my current Full time job's status to CASUAL from the job I have claimed experience points and joining another full time
Job. 
I found we can easily inform Immigration just by clicking Update details➡Notifications of changes in circumstances. 
But my concern is - do I need to submit 1022 form as well ?
I am not founding any form 1022 requirement while updating details.

Please help me.

Cheers 
Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honeymefeb14

Aparna1993 said:


> My friend has completed 4 years bachelors degree but was assessed as Engineering Technologist by Engineers Australia. Does this mean she’ll get only 10 points for her bachelors degree? Thanks.


She'll get 15 points for her bachelor degree. There are many reasons for assessing as Engg Techologist.


----------



## Aparna1993

Thank you so much. 

Engineering Technologist
Age (26 years) - 30 points
B.E-ECE - 15 points
Masters in Australia- 5 points
IELTS (8.5 each) - 20 points 
Total 70 points

Is this correct?


----------



## wrecker

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need quick help regarding
> " Notification of Changes in Circumstances".
> 
> I am gonna change my current Full time job's status to CASUAL from the job I have claimed experience points and joining another full time
> Job.
> I found we can easily inform Immigration just by clicking Update detailsNotifications of changes in circumstances.
> But my concern is - do I need to submit 1022 form as well ?
> I am not founding any form 1022 requirement while updating details.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Cheers
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you update "Change of Circumstance" in the immiaccount, a PDF is autogenerated and added to list of attachments.

You do not have upload anything else

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

wrecker said:


> When you update "Change of Circumstance" in the immiaccount, a PDF is autogenerated and added to list of attachments.
> 
> You do not have upload anything else
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Woow that's great bro!! I thought We need to additionally fill Form 1022 and sign it and upload it somewhere there in attach docs section. 

Thanks for the info bro!! Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Ramramram222 said:


> Woow that's great bro!! I thought We need to additionally fill Form 1022 and sign it and upload it somewhere there in attach docs section.
> 
> Thanks for the info bro!! Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the same. In fact I downloaded the filled the form as well. However, when we updated the form online, a PDF was auto generated and for attached to the list of documents automatically 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

wrecker said:


> I thought the same. In fact I downloaded the filled the form as well. However, when we updated the form online, a PDF was auto generated and for attached to the list of documents automatically
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




This is a very convenient one and hassle free. I think previously people have to fill and send it to immigration for paper visa application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys, 
Kindly help, 



We have done our medical from my husband immi account
We added new medical app and generate hap id in his immi account. 

But we got invite from my eoi

And i have created my own immi account

We have mentioned that hap id in my immi account

So hap id is not associated with any immi account or eoi or invite id, right?

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## amarsandhu

spirecode said:


> guys, got medicals on monday.. spouse bp is high 135/95.. onshore, software engineer with 75 points. totally worried. seniors pls advise, should i postphone to few more weeks , try controlin her bp to normal and go for medicals? are there any chances for high blood pressure visa gets rejected?


mine was 140/90 and my medical got cleared.


----------



## shekar.ym

saifsd said:


> Are certifications, such as a PMP, MCP etc., considered a part of tertiary education to be filled in form 80, or only the educational qualifications?


Nope


----------



## mongapb05

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Kindly help,
> 
> 
> 
> We have done our medical from my husband immi account
> We added new medical app and generate hap id in his immi account.
> 
> But we got invite from my eoi
> 
> And i have created my own immi account
> 
> We have mentioned that hap id in my immi account
> 
> So hap id is not associated with any immi account or eoi or invite id, right?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


I have done medical from my wife immi account
But got invite from my eou
[Now i create my immi account and use hap id what we generate from my wife immi account
As medical has been done a week ago
Can we use that hap id in my immi account or have to do medical again?

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy

my wife is expecting to deliver in december (7mos preggy)

1. does she needs to have medical also? im afraid of the xray to affect the baby

2. is there a way to extend the 2 mos to have my baby included in the application?


----------



## Mirage_-

molaboy said:


> my wife is expecting to deliver in december (7mos preggy)
> 
> 1. does she needs to have medical also? im afraid of the xray to affect the baby
> 
> 2. is there a way to extend the 2 mos to have my baby included in the application?


From what i've read so far, you can wait for her to deliver then do the medicals for wifey along with the baby. I'm just not aware of the exact process for this, but yes you can delay their medicals


----------



## molaboy

Mirage_- said:


> From what i've read so far, you can wait for her to deliver then do the medicals for wifey along with the baby. I'm just not aware of the exact process for this, but yes you can delay their medicals


below is the advise i got from one of our friends, im interested in no.1. hope somebody can help advise.



> Hi buddy.. I came to know 3 cases:
> 
> 1) you got PR invitation but not approved yet and your wife delivers later - you can add your child to your application after delivery.
> 
> 2) you got PR invitation and your PR is approved and your wife delivers in Australia, your child directly gets Australian passport.
> 
> 3) you got PR invitation and your PR is approved, child born later outside of Australia - in this case, you will need to file Child visa - processing time is 14 months....
> 
> If you get to know more, please share with me as well. Where are you residing currently?


----------



## Satvai

Hello everyone, newbie here in the forum. wanted to seek your expert opinion. I got my invite last sep11 (telecom engineer 70pts). And i have lodged my visa application just yesterday. I'm preparing to get my police clearance from Dubai. Has anyone ever done this successfully outside of Dubai? I'm struggling with the process... I left Dubai in 2010 and don't have an Emirates ID. I now reside in the Philippines. Now i was told that i could apply for Dubai police clearance via their website. I was able to enter all my details but when it comes to the payment of the fees via credit card it keeps on failing. I called up my bank already and they said that everything is ok and they are not the ones rejecting the transaction. It looks like its Dubai police's website is the one rejecting it. Any advisr on what i could do? Many thanks!


----------



## Mohammed786

Bro, were u ever having ur emirates i.d. and do u remember its number? Then u can get it directly by entering the details in their website. Otherwise, there is an another procedure where u have to go to ur local police station and give ur finger prints and all. I am not well aware about this but it is mentioned in the dubai police website for how to obtain thr pcc if u r not a current resident.




Satvai said:


> Hello everyone, newbie here in the forum. wanted to seek your expert opinion. I got my invite last sep11 (telecom engineer 70pts). And i have lodged my visa application just yesterday. I'm preparing to get my police clearance from Dubai. Has anyone ever done this successfully outside of Dubai? I'm struggling with the process... I left Dubai in 2010 and don't have an Emirates ID. I now reside in the Philippines. Now i was told that i could apply for Dubai police clearance via their website. I was able to enter all my details but when it comes to the payment of the fees via credit card it keeps on failing. I called up my bank already and they said that everything is ok and they are not the ones rejecting the transaction. It looks like its Dubai police's website is the one rejecting it. Any advisr on what i could do? Many thanks!


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys, 


My husband has created one immi account, we have created health application inside that immi account

Done our medical too

Got our hap id

This month i got invitation

We have used that hap id in my immi account

As i believe medical is independent to invitation, as it is another application and we have to link with our visa application by providing hap id while lodging

Is it correct?

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta

Guys,

preparing to lodge visa under 189.

While filling form 80, under section 47 & 48, we need to fill details of our contacts in Australia.

I have few close relatives who are still on Indian passport residing in Australia and few distant relatives with Australian passport.

Is it beneficial to mention contact details of Australian citizens as compared with indian passport holders in terms of early grant or so.......??????? 

or it doesn't matter much?

Advise me please!!!!!!


----------



## arvindjoshi

molaboy said:


> below is the advise i got from one of our friends, im interested in no.1. hope somebody can help advise.


Hi Molaboy,

I am also in the same boat. We are expecting baby in the month of Jan-2019.
I have already filed my 189 visa on 28-Sep.

I am planning to add my baby in the application. I think we should stick together so that we can update each other on the progress

Regards,
Arvind Joshi


----------



## immaculateaman

spirecode said:


> guys, got medicals on monday.. spouse bp is high 135/95.. onshore, software engineer with 75 points. totally worried. seniors pls advise, should i postphone to few more weeks , try controlin her bp to normal and go for medicals? are there any chances for high blood pressure visa gets rejected?




Hi can you pls share process for generating happ I’d. Looking to appear in early next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhu Sharma

Need some guidance as our agent is bit slower and doesn’t work or organise things proactively, he submitted our VISA application 2 days before..so the question is when do we need to do the medicals and how do I get to know whether they have started working on our application or not.

Thanks in advance 
Busy Mother of 2 kids😊


----------



## spirecode

what i understood from my agent is hap id was generated after payment, i got hap id from my mara agent.


----------



## Saif

Hi Guys,

I did not disclose my MBA/MHRM which I did through correspondence and a 4 month non relevant initial employment to ACS, should I mention the same in form 80 now or leave to avoid unnecessary questions?


----------



## Khushbu107

Madhu Sharma said:


> Need some guidance as our agent is bit slower and doesn’t work or organise things proactively, he submitted our VISA application 2 days before..so the question is when do we need to do the medicals and how do I get to know whether they have started working on our application or not.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Busy Mother of 2 kids😊




You can go ahead and book for medical after generating HAP ID’s of each individual family member.. hoping you have already uploaded your PCC.. 
Once you do everything, wait for at least 4-5 months for your turn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Form 80 question 22, why are you traveling to Australia? Answer: PERMANENT SETTLEMENT? or Anything else?


----------



## dhruvmisra

Satvai said:


> Hello everyone, newbie here in the forum. wanted to seek your expert opinion. I got my invite last sep11 (telecom engineer 70pts). And i have lodged my visa application just yesterday. I'm preparing to get my police clearance from Dubai. Has anyone ever done this successfully outside of Dubai? I'm struggling with the process... I left Dubai in 2010 and don't have an Emirates ID. I now reside in the Philippines. Now i was told that i could apply for Dubai police clearance via their website. I was able to enter all my details but when it comes to the payment of the fees via credit card it keeps on failing. I called up my bank already and they said that everything is ok and they are not the ones rejecting the transaction. It looks like its Dubai police's website is the one rejecting it. Any advisr on what i could do? Many thanks!



Hi Satvai,

I have done the Dubai pcc I left Dubai in 2015, the process is very simple and fast, you have to go to there official website 
Www.government.ae
It’s an online process you have to give your passport emirates number and you pay the fee of 300 aud. 

You will get the pcc by mail in max 3-4 days



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhruvmisra

dhruvmisra said:


> Hi Satvai,
> 
> I have done the Dubai pcc I left Dubai in 2015, the process is very simple and fast, you have to go to there official website
> Www.government.ae
> It’s an online process you have to give your passport emirates number and you pay the fee of 300 aud.
> 
> You will get the pcc by mail in max 3-4 days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Also you need to use a uae debit or credit card. I took help of my friend in Dubai to do it

Other cards are not accepted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Shoryuken said:


> Yes! Many of us do/did that and many members including me has suggested it many times repeatedly .
> 
> U don’t even need to create a new signature, in simply snipped from a already scanned document that had my signature.
> Please note one thing, after filling up the form make backup before digital sign as the doc will be locked for editing afterwards


You mean to say copy a scanned written signature and paste, how do you do that? Or are you talking about a digital sign, I dont have one so need to create from the web...


----------



## Saif

What is "is this the original issues date", Q9 form 80, if the passport was renewed do we need to write the date of first issue/old/previous passport here?


----------



## kiwifruit

saifsd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I did not disclose my MBA/MHRM which I did through correspondence and a 4 month non relevant initial employment to ACS, should I mention the same in form 80 now or leave to avoid unnecessary questions?


You need to include both of those in Form 80. It doesn't matter if they were not mentioned in your ACS assessment.


----------



## kiwifruit

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> preparing to lodge visa under 189.
> 
> While filling form 80, under section 47 & 48, we need to fill details of our contacts in Australia.
> 
> I have few close relatives who are still on Indian passport residing in Australia and few distant relatives with Australian passport.
> 
> Is it beneficial to mention contact details of Australian citizens as compared with indian passport holders in terms of early grant or so.......???????
> 
> or it doesn't matter much?
> 
> Advise me please!!!!!!


Your contacts in Australia won't make any difference when it comes to visa grant -
unless one of them is Peter Dutton 😉


----------



## kiwifruit

molaboy said:


> my wife is expecting to deliver in december (7mos preggy)
> 
> 1. does she needs to have medical also? im afraid of the xray to affect the baby
> 
> 2. is there a way to extend the 2 mos to have my baby included in the application?


1. Yes but her medicals can be delayed until after the baby is born.
2. You can't extend the initial 2 months but you can add a newborn baby to your application later free of charge.
You will need to complete the online change of details form to increase your number of dependents and include the date when the baby was born. 
Your CO will add the name of your baby to the list of applicants in your immiaccount and will generate the HAP ID for the baby as he/she will also need to clear the medicals.
Once your baby is added to your application you will see a section to attach documents for them. You'll have to upload a birth certificate and passport for the baby then.


----------



## intruder_

Hi,

Was fortunate to receive an invite for 189 in the recent round.

What is the average count of documents uploaded for a family not claiming partner points at the time of visa filing, will obviously start merging files if my number starts going close to the limit.

I understand that this is subjective to each applicant, but wanted to have an estimate from people with first hand experience. 

Any lead on which set of documents to merge together to keep the file count within limit.

Thanks


----------



## kiwifruit

intruder_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was fortunate to receive an invite for 189 in the recent round.
> 
> What is the average count of documents uploaded for a family not claiming partner points at the time of visa filing, will obviously start merging files if my number starts going close to the limit.
> 
> I understand that this is subjective to each applicant, but wanted to have an estimate from people with first hand experience.
> 
> Any lead on which set of documents to merge together to keep the file count within limit.
> 
> Thanks


I ended up with around 20 documents and I'm a single applicant.

I merged all my payslips and their translations into one pdf, all my education related documents with their translations in another, my job references in a third one, my tax documents for all employment with translations in the fourth and my bank statements in three separate documents as they exceeded the file size limit when I tried to merge them all into one. I uploaded my passport, driver's licence, birth certificate, PTE results, Form 80, etc, as individual documents.


----------



## sravs448

molaboy said:


> my wife is expecting to deliver in december (7mos preggy)
> 
> 1. does she needs to have medical also? im afraid of the xray to affect the baby
> 
> 2. is there a way to extend the 2 mos to have my baby included in the application?


Don't go for her medicals till the baby is born.
Once baby arrives get his/her birth certificate and passport ready. Upload them along with Form 1022 in immi account under primary applicant documents.
Once a CO is assigned to your case, he will add the baby for free and will ask you for medicals of both mother and baby.

If you wait till CO to add baby name in immi account and then upload their birth certificate and passport , it will delay your application process by couple of more months. So it's better to upload them under primary applicant when you have them ready. This what I did in July and CO added baby name, gave HAP ID and asked for medicals , everything in one go.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

kiwifruit said:


> I ended up with around 20 documents and I'm a single applicant.
> 
> I merged all my payslips and their translations into one pdf, all my education related documents with their translations in another, my job references in a third one, my tax documents for all employment with translations in the fourth and my bank statements in three separate documents as they exceeded the file size limit when I tried to merge them all into one. I uploaded my passport, driver's licence, birth certificate, PTE results, Form 80, etc, as individual documents.


Thanks kiwifruit,

Appreciate your response and it helps.

Best,


----------



## 191jatan

Hi there,

How do I delete my form 80 i have uploaded in my immiaccount. i am onshore and on bridging visa. I tried but there's no option of delete.
i mistakenly provided wrong information.
i have revised form 80 and want to upload it again. there is indeed option to upload documents but no option to delete the uploaded document.

Looking forward for some guidance.

Thanks


----------



## umsal

hi 

i have few questions in visa lodgment ,

1. can i submit the pcc and medicals after visa lodgment ?will it be a issue ?

2. what is the Mb required for each document and how to name each document?

3.medicals necessary for new born baby?

4.employment reference letter which is notarized for acs can be submitted for visa lodgment ?

seniors plz help

guyz plz somebody help me 




any help or suggestion will be highly appreciated

thank you


----------



## mongapb05

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> My husband has created one immi account, we have created health application inside that immi account
> 
> Done our medical too
> 
> Got our hap id
> 
> This month i got invitation
> 
> We have used that hap id in my immi account
> 
> As i believe medical is independent to invitation, as it is another application and we have to link with our visa application by providing hap id while lodging
> 
> Is it correct?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Kindly help guys

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

191jatan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How do I delete my form 80 i have uploaded in my immiaccount. i am onshore and on bridging visa. I tried but there's no option of delete.
> i mistakenly provided wrong information.
> i have revised form 80 and want to upload it again. there is indeed option to upload documents but no option to delete the uploaded document.
> 
> Looking forward for some guidance.
> 
> Thanks


You can't delete documents you have uploaded - upload the correct form 80 I guess and label it so. 

Perhaps upload a form to notify of incorrect answers too?


----------



## Rishabh25

Hello everyone what do you all think will happen to the regional migration of new migrants that is hot topic as of now??


----------



## pcdfrost

191jatan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How do I delete my form 80 i have uploaded in my immiaccount. i am onshore and on bridging visa. I tried but there's no option of delete.
> i mistakenly provided wrong information.
> i have revised form 80 and want to upload it again. there is indeed option to upload documents but no option to delete the uploaded document.
> 
> Looking forward for some guidance.
> 
> Thanks


Have you already submitted the application? I have an option to delete a document I have uploaded, but I have not yet submitted the application.


----------



## Ramramram222

Is it true that PCC is valid for more than one year if applicant hasn't gone back to the country of PCC since PCC was issued?? 

I had made my overseas PCC of india, as I am Nepalese citizen, around in April 2017. It has already crossed 1 year since it was issued. However, MARA agent said that it is still valid as I haven't made another entry after issuing PCC. 

Don't know whether it's true or not.

Has anyone else had same situation like me?

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta

kiwifruit said:


> Your contacts in Australia won't make any difference when it comes to visa grant -
> unless one of them is Peter Dutton 😉


Thanks kiwifruit for your reply.
Certainly, I don't have any relative of a stature similar to Peter Dutton!!!!


----------



## umsal

hi

In the national identity document ,degree certificate etc have my family name is abbreviated as an initial , instead of full name as in the passport , in this case how do i update in the visa form ?

thank you


----------



## Pacifist Annihilator

Ramramram222 said:


> Is it true that PCC is valid for more than one year if applicant hasn't gone back to the country of PCC since PCC was issued??
> 
> I had made my overseas PCC of india, as I am Nepalese citizen, around in April 2017. It has already crossed 1 year since it was issued. However, MARA agent said that it is still valid as I haven't made another entry after issuing PCC.
> 
> Don't know whether it's true or not.
> 
> Has anyone else had same situation like me?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm in exactly the same situation and I've submitted my application assuming that one year PCC validity only applies to the current country. It just makes sense, right?

Would be interested to hear a more informed opinion about this though.


----------



## Satvai

Mohammed786 said:


> Bro, were u ever having ur emirates i.d. and do u remember its number? Then u can get it directly by entering the details in their website. Otherwise, there is an another procedure where u have to go to ur local police station and give ur finger prints and all. I am not well aware about this but it is mentioned in the dubai police website for how to obtain thr pcc if u r not a current resident.


Thanks. Unfortunately, I left Dubai before I could get an Emirates ID... So I don't have one... I actually have my fingerprints already, which has been certified by my foreign affairs office and attested by the UAE embassy... i'm on the last leg of actually submitting it to Dubai Police but payment in their website keeps on failing...


----------



## Satvai

dhruvmisra said:


> Also you need to use a uae debit or credit card. I took help of my friend in Dubai to do it
> 
> Other cards are not accepted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see. I think that explains it. I have tried a number of cards but they are all failing... I guess I will have to ask help from some of my friends who are still based in Dubai... I was also never issued an Emirates ID as I left Dubai just when they mandated the Emirates ID. I already have my fingerprints from my local police and had it certified by my foreign affairs office and attested by the UAE embassy... and this the part I get stuck in... paying for the clearance...


----------



## dpk choudhary

Hi,

I have got an invite for 189 on 11th Oct'18 (261313 with 80 Marks) and in middle of the lodging process. There are a few questions if someone can help.
1) I am in U.K since Sep'17, so what should be my usual country (U.K or India)?
2) I have 9 Years of Experience but ACS approved only my 7 years and I have mentioned only those 7 years in my EOI, So while lodging should I mention all 9 years with 2 years as not claiming marks, though, I didn't mention those 2 years in EOI as irrelevant experience. Suggest please?
3)I don't have birth certificate so can I place my 10th Certificate as my birth certificate will that be acceptable, on any other document suggest please.
4) My all documents are ready except my Indian PCC and medicals. For which I have a plan to visit India late this month and have taken appointment for PCC, followed by Medical. So point is should I submit my application with all the present documents or should wait 15 more days to have all things in place and file in one go without giving CO a chance to contact?

Any other suggestion or advice is highly welcome!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## intruder_

See my response inline



dpk choudhary said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got an invite for 189 on 11th Oct'18 (261313 with 80 Marks) and in middle of the lodging process. There are a few questions if someone can help.
> 1) I am in U.K since Sep'17, so what should be my usual country (U.K or India)?
> 
> => UK
> 
> 2) I have 9 Years of Experience but ACS approved only my 7 years and I have mentioned only those 7 years in my EOI, So while lodging should I mention all 9 years with 2 years as not claiming marks, though, I didn't mention those 2 years in EOI as irrelevant experience. Suggest please?
> 
> => Ideally, you should have entered the two years deducted by assessing authority for suitability in EOI and marked it as non-relevant. About adding it in VISA application, I would still add it, mark it as non relevant and provide appropriate evidences to portray the true picture to the CO.
> 
> 3)I don't have birth certificate so can I place my 10th Certificate as my birth certificate will that be acceptable, on any other document suggest please.
> => Yes, additionally passport to supplement your dob and even AADHAR.
> 
> 4) My all documents are ready except my Indian PCC and medicals. For which I have a plan to visit India late this month and have taken appointment for PCC, followed by Medical. So point is should I submit my application with all the present documents or should wait 15 more days to have all things in place and file in one go without giving CO a chance to contact?
> => Depends on how early you want to be in Australia.
> 
> Any other suggestion or advice is highly welcome!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## mongapb05

intruder_ said:


> See my response inline


In addition to that, pcc is mandatory, u won't able to submit app until unless u don't provide it. 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpk choudhary

intruder_ said:


> See my response inline


Thanks Intruder!

Regarding Point 4.

You mean If I lodge early I would get in the queue early and can provide PCC and Medical documents later. But what about the case in which CO picks file in the meantime of 15-20 days and again I would be placed in the last with CO contacted status?


----------



## intruder_

Just confirming, correct me if I am wrong. You can submit your PCC and medicals after submitting the VISA application with minimum documents.


mongapb05 said:


> In addition to that, pcc is mandatory, u won't able to submit app until unless u don't provide it.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpk choudhary

mongapb05 said:


> In addition to that, pcc is mandatory, u won't able to submit app until unless u don't provide it.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Is it? I have got the PCC for all 3 countries I have been to but only Indian PCC is due will that still hold me to submit.

Thanks,
Deepak


----------



## mongapb05

intruder_ said:


> Just confirming, correct me if I am wrong. You can submit your PCC and medicals after submitting the VISA application with minimum documents.


That can be done, but there is one section to provide character evidence, that is mandatory, but if a person dont have that one and want to proceed further, a valid reason is required. 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Honestly its not a public knowledge as to when a CO gets assigned after VISA lodgement. But it is believed to be 3-4 weeks. It again comes back to the point of how early you want to receive your grant and the IED.



dpk choudhary said:


> Thanks Intruder!
> 
> Regarding Point 4.
> 
> You mean If I lodge early I would get in the queue early and can provide PCC and Medical documents later. But what about the case in which CO picks file in the meantime of 15-20 days and again I would be placed in the last with CO contacted status?


----------



## dpk choudhary

One more point to discuss.

What would be the best way to mention employment supporting documents.
I have merged all salary slips and offer letter , promotion letter and relieving letter I will be submitting separately with company name and reference.
But for Tax proofs I will be submitting Form 16, so should I place year wise and along with company documents or Should I also merge them in a chronological order and provide an overall tax proof document.
Which way It would be more convenient for CO to understand?


----------



## intruder_

mongapb05 said:


> That can be done, but there is one section to provide character evidence, that is mandatory, but if a person dont have that one and want to proceed further, a valid reason is required.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


True about providing a valid reason but the trend I have seen is that applicants lodging the VISA by providing justifications and then starting the process of obtaining PCCs for applicable countries and states.


----------



## intruder_

I will be collating documents company wise.

Having them in one file per employer seems better for someone who is verifying evidences, but I want to further help the CO navigate through the pdf with ease, as there are multiple documents within that merged file.

Best,


dpk choudhary said:


> One more points to discuss.
> 
> What would be the best way to mention employment supporting documents.
> I have merger all salary slips and offer letters , promotion letter and relieving letters I will be submitting separately.
> But for Tax proofs I will be submitting Form 16, so should I place year wise and along with company documents or Should I also merge them in a chronological order and provide an overall tax proof documents.
> Which way It would be more convenient for CO to understand?


----------



## umsal

Hi

I have received the invite to apply for visa on Oct 11 2018. I am expecting my baby to be born in the next week. However, I don't think I will be able to procure the baby s passport within my invite expiry data - Dec 10 2018. 

Can somebody please advice on whether adding the baby later via "Change in circumstances" form is an option ?

Also while filling the EOI, I have already accounted for the baby I am expecting in the number of dependents. So would it be a problem if I get the baby added to my visa later ?

Any other suggestions/ideas would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## intruder_

umsal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the invite to apply for visa on Oct 11 2018. I am expecting my baby to be born in the next week. However, I don't think I will be able to procure the baby s passport within my invite expiry data - Dec 10 2018.
> 
> Can somebody please advice on whether adding the baby later via "Change in circumstances" form is an option ?
> 
> Also while filling the EOI, I have already accounted for the baby I am expecting in the number of dependents. So would it be a problem if I get the baby added to my visa later ?
> 
> Any other suggestions/ideas would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/incl

In the above link it specifies the action to be taken for a new born child post VISA lodge.

Quoting for your quick reference.
*
"If your child is born after you lodge your application (but before it is decided), you must tell us as soon as possible. You can do this as follows:

Complete*Form 1022 — Notification of changes in circumstances (150KB PDF).

Attach a certified copy of the birth certificate to the form.

Mail them to the office that is processing your application"
*


----------



## Taanman2

Hey guys, 

We applied for PR a couple of weeks ago. I'm already on shore on 457. Wife is offshore and we are also applying for a dependent visa for her and child just because the dependent visa may be processed quicker. What will happen in this case (as I already have 457 and I am the primary applicant of PR) if the 457 dependent visa for them is granted after the PR is granted? 

Will PR be canceled for everyone or just for wife and child?


----------



## immaculateaman

intruder_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was fortunate to receive an invite for 189 in the recent round.
> 
> What is the average count of documents uploaded for a family not claiming partner points at the time of visa filing, will obviously start merging files if my number starts going close to the limit.
> 
> I understand that this is subjective to each applicant, but wanted to have an estimate from people with first hand experience.
> 
> Any lead on which set of documents to merge together to keep the file count within limit.
> 
> Thanks




You can upload 60 docs per person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman

Hi experts, need your help. This is regarding the declarations required to be made during medical assessment. I want to understand the repercussion in a case when a person declares his proximity with a patient suffering from TB. How generally a hospital acts in such scenario during medical assessment. Request for your opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sid1987

Hi Experts,

I have a very critical query here, I gave RnR for one of my first company to ACS which came positive with usual 2 year deduction in years of exp for that company. However my manager refused to give any kind of verification to outside query meaning if CO contacts my manager he will refuse, so I have an SD as well from one of my senior of the company, so should I give that while lodging the VISA and mention this in form 80.

Please please I am very confused about it, please help, all experienced people please help.

Thanks Sid


----------



## kiwifruit

Taanman2 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We applied for PR a couple of weeks ago. I'm already on shore on 457. Wife is offshore and we are also applying for a dependent visa for her and child just because the dependent visa may be processed quicker. What will happen in this case (as I already have 457 and I am the primary applicant of PR) if the 457 dependent visa for them is granted after the PR is granted?
> 
> Will PR be canceled for everyone or just for wife and child?


If the dependent visa is granted after your PR your dependents will have their PR cancelled, not you.


----------



## vinodsh

Hello All,

I received grant today for me and my family. Thanks to all for your help in finding right answers to my questions. 

God bless you all and best of luck to all waiting for the Grant.


----------



## shekar.ym

vinodsh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received grant today for me and my family. Thanks to all for your help in finding right answers to my questions.
> 
> God bless you all and best of luck to all waiting for the Grant.




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vinodsh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received grant today for me and my family. Thanks to all for your help in finding right answers to my questions.
> 
> God bless you all and best of luck to all waiting for the Grant.


Congrats!

Quick question about your CO contact, it was to update your R&R letter with contact details? Had you already provided this info and it was incorrect, or it was not on the R&R in the first place


----------



## molaboy

guys,

what free PDF merger you are using for MAC users?


----------



## molaboy

vinodsh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received grant today for me and my family. Thanks to all for your help in finding right answers to my questions.
> 
> God bless you all and best of luck to all waiting for the Grant.


congrats


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

molaboy said:


> guys,
> 
> what free PDF merger you are using for MAC users?


You can get a free trial of Acrobat DC (https://acrobat.adobe.com/au/en/acrobat/how-to/merge-combine-pdf-files-online.html) 

Or if you are okay with using online ones, just google "PDF merger" and there are tonnes (I would read their privacy policy if you are merging sensitive documents though).


----------



## vinodsh

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Quick question about your CO contact, it was to update your R&R letter with contact details? Had you already provided this info and it was incorrect, or it was not on the R&R in the first place


I submiited R&R on company letter head, however, no specific contact details were mentioned and contact no on the letter head was of registered office. Later, I submitted the letter with HR and my manager contact details.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vinodsh said:


> I submiited R&R on company letter head, however, no specific contact details were mentioned and contact no on the letter head was of registered office. Later, I submitted the letter with HR and my manager contact details.


Thanks for clarifying - congrats again, must be elated!!


----------



## aupr04

vinodsh said:


> I submiited R&R on company letter head, however, no specific contact details were mentioned and contact no on the letter head was of registered office. Later, I submitted the letter with HR and my manager contact details.


Congrats Vinodsh on your grant.. Njoy your moment.

Quick query: Was any verification contact made to your HR/Manager after you provided these details?


----------



## JK684

Folks, a quick question to folks who have submitted 189 visa application recently. 

I am asking this question on behalf of my friend who got invite for 189 recently. I am guessing the document upload is after paying the visa fees (as it was in the past). Someone who has submitted the application recently, please confirm. Thanks.

Just trying to understand if there is any change in the order ( pay the visa fees and then upload docs or opposite) .


----------



## shekar.ym

vinodsh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received grant today for me and my family. Thanks to all for your help in finding right answers to my questions.
> 
> God bless you all and best of luck to all waiting for the Grant.




Did CO ask for birth certificate inspire of uploading 10th or school leaving certificate??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodsh

aupr04 said:


> Congrats Vinodsh on your grant.. Njoy your moment.
> 
> Quick query: Was any verification contact made to your HR/Manager after you provided these details?


Thanks. No contact was made.


----------



## vinodsh

shekar.ym said:


> Did CO ask for birth certificate inspire of uploading 10th or school leaving certificate??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not upload 10th marksheet, i uploaded passport, Aadhar and Pan card.


----------



## Binnie

Hi Vinodsh 
Congrats first and what was your lodgement date


----------



## shekar.ym

vinodsh said:


> I did not upload 10th marksheet, i uploaded passport, Aadhar and Pan card.




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

vinodsh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received grant today for me and my family. Thanks to all for your help in finding right answers to my questions.
> 
> God bless you all and best of luck to all waiting for the Grant.


Congrats ! All the best for your remaining immigration journey.


----------



## derik2020

vinodsh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received grant today for me and my family. Thanks to all for your help in finding right answers to my questions.
> 
> God bless you all and best of luck to all waiting for the Grant.


Congratulations man. Very happy to see some grans are happenning... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bssanthosh47

JK684 said:


> Folks, a quick question to folks who have submitted 189 visa application recently.
> 
> I am asking this question on behalf of my friend who got invite for 189 recently. I am guessing the document upload is after paying the visa fees (as it was in the past). Someone who has submitted the application recently, please confirm. Thanks.
> 
> Just trying to understand if there is any change in the order ( pay the visa fees and then upload docs or opposite) .


Hi Buddy,

The process is changed from this July .

You need to upload the documents first , if certain documents are not availaibile provide reason why it is not availaible at this time and you can proceed to submit and pay the fees.
First load the docs then pay the fees to be simple.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

vinodsh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received grant today for me and my family. Thanks to all for your help in finding right answers to my questions.
> 
> God bless you all and best of luck to all waiting for the Grant.


Congrats buddy 

Enjoy the moment and good luck for future plans.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## mSwKaNa

umsal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the invite to apply for visa on Oct 11 2018. I am expecting my baby to be born in the next week. However, I don't think I will be able to procure the baby s passport within my invite expiry data - Dec 10 2018.
> 
> Can somebody please advice on whether adding the baby later via "Change in circumstances" form is an option ?
> 
> Also while filling the EOI, I have already accounted for the baby I am expecting in the number of dependents. So would it be a problem if I get the baby added to my visa later ?
> 
> Any other suggestions/ideas would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks


If you have already accounted for the baby in EOI then better add the baby and lodge the application.

Try to get the birth certificate and passport in the given window.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Dear All,

Please keep discussions in this thread pertaining to Grant and CO contacts and other topics related to Grant only for 189 Visa. I was out for couple of days and say close to 10 pages with doubts and queries relating to doubts post invite . Please choose appropriate forum threads to post your discussions . 
*It is difficult to locate the Grant messages and CO contact messages in this pile of discussion that this thread is not meant for .* High chances that your questions might get missed in this forum or might not get answered. Just Google you will find all threads related to everything on this forum .

Hope all understand my concern 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Ramramram222

Pacifist Annihilator said:


> I'm in exactly the same situation and I've submitted my application assuming that one year PCC validity only applies to the current country. It just makes sense, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interested to hear a more informed opinion about this though.




Hi bro,

Actually when did your lodge your application? Have you got CO contact yet?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saba Akbar

191jatan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How do I delete my form 80 i have uploaded in my immiaccount. i am onshore and on bridging visa. I tried but there's no option of delete.
> i mistakenly provided wrong information.
> i have revised form 80 and want to upload it again. there is indeed option to upload documents but no option to delete the uploaded document.
> 
> Looking forward for some guidance.
> 
> Thanks


You can't delete any document once you submit the application. For the wrong information provided, you may fill form 1023 and submit that one (I did that too).


----------



## kristinacastro

intruder_ said:


> See my response inline
> 
> 
> 
> dpk choudhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have got an invite for 189 on 11th Oct'18 (261313 with 80 Marks) and in middle of the lodging process. There are a few questions if someone can help.
> 1) I am in U.K since Sep'17, so what should be my usual country (U.K or India)?
> 
> => UK
> 
> 2) I have 9 Years of Experience but ACS approved only my 7 years and I have mentioned only those 7 years in my EOI, So while lodging should I mention all 9 years with 2 years as not claiming marks, though, I didn't mention those 2 years in EOI as irrelevant experience. Suggest please?
> 
> => Ideally, you should have entered the two years deducted by assessing authority for suitability in EOI and marked it as non-relevant. About adding it in VISA application, I would still add it, mark it as non relevant and provide appropriate evidences to portray the true picture to the CO.
> 
> 3)I don't have birth certificate so can I place my 10th Certificate as my birth certificate will that be acceptable, on any other document suggest please.
> => Yes, additionally passport to supplement your dob and even AADHAR.
> 
> 4) My all documents are ready except my Indian PCC and medicals. For which I have a plan to visit India late this month and have taken appointment for PCC, followed by Medical. So point is should I submit my application with all the present documents or should wait 15 more days to have all things in place and file in one go without giving CO a chance to contact?
> => Depends on how early you want to be in Australia.
> 
> Any other suggestion or advice is highly welcome!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
Click to expand...



#2 i did the same. Declare it in actual Visa Lodgement as not relevant so it will be consistent with my Form 80. Better to declare than they ask questions later. As in form 80 there should be no gap in the past 10 yrs of employment.

#4 i took my own health declarations before lodging, as medical appointment may take a while. In visa lodgement, i declared that i had the hap id and did the check prior to lodgment. They linked it up later when i finally lodged the visa.

PCC-you can provide the ITA as a proof + DIBP statement mentioning PCC is required under character assessment. Got PCC in Singapore quickly before lodgement.


----------



## kristinacastro

Pacifist Annihilator said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that PCC is valid for more than one year if applicant hasn't gone back to the country of PCC since PCC was issued??
> 
> I had made my overseas PCC of india, as I am Nepalese citizen, around in April 2017. It has already crossed 1 year since it was issued. However, MARA agent said that it is still valid as I haven't made another entry after issuing PCC.
> 
> Don't know whether it's true or not.
> 
> Has anyone else had same situation like me?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in exactly the same situation and I've submitted my application assuming that one year PCC validity only applies to the current country. It just makes sense, right?
> 
> Would be interested to hear a more informed opinion about this though.
Click to expand...


For PCC, i submitted latest from my current country (Singapore), + submitted previous PCC valid for 1 year from home country (Phils). Lodgement done, but I plan to get a latest PCC from my home country and submit again since it would take 3-4 months before they pick the case...just aiming for direct grant so trying to do things in parallel.


----------



## kristinacastro

bssanthosh47 said:


> JK684 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks, a quick question to folks who have submitted 189 visa application recently.
> 
> I am asking this question on behalf of my friend who got invite for 189 recently. I am guessing the document upload is after paying the visa fees (as it was in the past). Someone who has submitted the application recently, please confirm. Thanks.
> 
> Just trying to understand if there is any change in the order ( pay the visa fees and then upload docs or opposite) .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Buddy,
> 
> The process is changed from this July .
> 
> You need to upload the documents first , if certain documents are not availaibile provide reason why it is not availaible at this time and you can proceed to submit and pay the fees.
> First load the docs then pay the fees to be simple.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Agree. I just lodged 22/Sep and this is what happened to me. After lodged, I keep adding supporting documents which I just found out from this thread. Cheers!


----------



## munna1988

Guys, me and my wife got our grants this morning. Thanks for all your inputs. 

Note:
1) I did not submit form 80 or 1221. Although the initial plan was to submit, I held back thinking it was too much of private information, and it would be better to submit only when asked. Also, because I wasn't in a hurry to get a grant. 
2) Document count was 30 for me and 14 for my wife.
2) I submitted RnR on company letterhead from all employers.
3) The names on my edu docs and my passport were different(only initials were mentioned in my certificates whereas passport had full name). I just mentioned this in the application, and kept an affidavit ready to submit in case I was asked for it. Glad that I dint get a CO contact

Cheers and all the best to everyone


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla

munna1988 said:


> Guys, me and my wife got our grants this morning. Thanks for all your inputs.
> 
> Note:
> 1) I did not submit form 80 or 1221. Although the initial plan was to submit, I held back thinking it was too much of private information, and it would be better to submit only when asked. Also, because I wasn't in a hurry to get a grant.
> 2) Document count was 30 for me and 14 for my wife.
> 2) I submitted RnR on company letterhead from all employers.
> 3) The names on my edu docs and my passport were different(only initials were mentioned in my certificates whereas passport had full name). I just mentioned this in the application, and kept an affidavit ready to submit in case I was asked for it. Glad that I dint get a CO contact
> 
> Cheers and all the best to everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Congrats bro whts is ur anzco code and applied date


----------



## vinodsh

Binnie said:


> Hi Vinodsh
> Congrats first and what was your lodgement date


Thanks, my lodgement date is 7th March 2018


----------



## munna1988

261313... June 29


nelutla said:


> Congrats bro whts is ur anzco code and applied date


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla

munna1988 said:


> 261313... June 29
> 
> 
> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bro whts is ur anzco code and applied date
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hoo that's quick bro enjoy


----------



## bssanthosh47

munna1988 said:


> Guys, me and my wife got our grants this morning. Thanks for all your inputs.
> 
> Note:
> 1) I did not submit form 80 or 1221. Although the initial plan was to submit, I held back thinking it was too much of private information, and it would be better to submit only when asked. Also, because I wasn't in a hurry to get a grant.
> 2) Document count was 30 for me and 14 for my wife.
> 2) I submitted RnR on company letterhead from all employers.
> 3) The names on my edu docs and my passport were different(only initials were mentioned in my certificates whereas passport had full name). I just mentioned this in the application, and kept an affidavit ready to submit in case I was asked for it. Glad that I dint get a CO contact
> 
> Cheers and all the best to everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hey Buddy ,

Congrats on your grant .

You are really lucky or your CO was more of a logical well trained person .

Becasue looking at the CO contact these days for the documents which are already submitted your case really gives positive hopes .

Cheers and congrats once again

Santhosh


----------



## cmaroju

vinodsh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received grant today for me and my family. Thanks to all for your help in finding right answers to my questions.
> 
> God bless you all and best of luck to all waiting for the Grant.


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## ankitnagpal004

mongapb05 said:


> Congratulations bro,
> 
> What reason co contact for?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


CO contact happened because they wanted PCC of my wife again, as there was change of name that happened for my wife after marriage and we got the name updated in her new passport.


----------



## cmaroju

munna1988 said:


> Guys, me and my wife got our grants this morning. Thanks for all your inputs.
> 
> Note:
> 1) I did not submit form 80 or 1221. Although the initial plan was to submit, I held back thinking it was too much of private information, and it would be better to submit only when asked. Also, because I wasn't in a hurry to get a grant.
> 2) Document count was 30 for me and 14 for my wife.
> 2) I submitted RnR on company letterhead from all employers.
> 3) The names on my edu docs and my passport were different(only initials were mentioned in my certificates whereas passport had full name). I just mentioned this in the application, and kept an affidavit ready to submit in case I was asked for it. Glad that I dint get a CO contact
> 
> Cheers and all the best to everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## sid1987

sid1987 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a very critical query here, I gave RnR for one of my first company to ACS which came positive with usual 2 year deduction in years of exp for that company. However my manager refused to give any kind of verification to outside query meaning if CO contacts my manager he will refuse, so I have an SD as well from one of my senior of the company, so should I give that while lodging the VISA and mention this in form 80.
> 
> Please please I am very confused about it, please help, all experienced people please help.
> 
> Thanks Sid


Anyone?


----------



## kiwifruit

bssanthosh47 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please keep discussions in this thread pertaining to Grant and CO contacts and other topics related to Grant only for 189 Visa. I was out for couple of days and say close to 10 pages with doubts and queries relating to doubts post invite . Please choose appropriate forum threads to post your discussions .
> *It is difficult to locate the Grant messages and CO contact messages in this pile of discussion that this thread is not meant for .* High chances that your questions might get missed in this forum or might not get answered. Just Google you will find all threads related to everything on this forum .
> 
> Hope all understand my concern
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


This thread is called "189 Visa Lodge/Grant" and has always included queries about visa lodge. If you want to see only messages about visa grants I would suggest creating a new thread exclusively for that. There is already one just for CO contact so people could argue that we should not mention those cases here either.


----------



## Ankitlohia

What is the cut off for 261314 Software Tester at present. I am securing 70 points with state sponsership. SO what is the probability for invite.? If the cut off is 75 then after how many months would I expect an invite for 70 I think there is some rounds for invitations. 
AGE- 30
EXP- 10
PTE-10
EDUCATION-15
STATE SPONSERSHIP-5

Kindly suggest? As I dont want to give PTE again.I am not quite in hurry but still I want to know about do they invite for second round for 70 scoring ppl


----------



## yopik

mongapb05 said:


> I have done medical from my wife immi account
> But got invite from my eou
> [Now i create my immi account and use hap id what we generate from my wife immi account
> As medical has been done a week ago
> Can we use that hap id in my immi account or have to do medical again?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


I have exactly the same situation... I lodged my visa o 16th of July with my account, but the HAP ID had been created with my husband's account in February. 

After I received invitation, he shared this HAP ID application with my account -there is a button for sharing- then the medical application is appeared on my account as well. Also I entered HAP ID while filling the application form.

Now, in my husband's account, it says "no action required" for both. However, in my account it says "no action required"for him but "Required examinations not yet determined" for me.. I have concerns about this but, I believe CO will figure out i completed my medical examinations...:fingerscrossed:

What do you see when you check health assessment tab? "no action required" or "Required examinations not yet determined" ?


----------



## mongapb05

yopik said:


> I have exactly the same situation... I lodged my visa o 16th of July with my account, but the HAP ID had been created with my husband's account in February.
> 
> After I received invitation, he shared this HAP ID application with my account -there is a button for sharing- then the medical application is appeared on my account as well. Also I entered HAP ID while filling the application form.
> 
> Now, in my husband's account, it says "no action required" for both. However, in my account it says "no action required"for him but "Required examinations not yet determined" for me.. I have concerns about this but, I believe CO will figure out i completed my medical examinations...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> What do you see when you check health assessment tab? "no action required" or "Required examinations not yet determined" ?


I have also used the same hapid, whwt i observed is that medical assessment is a identical entity, u can have multiple health assessment application but you can only link one hap id with your application, 



In my immi account, it is showing "no action required" for both of us. 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

Guys, 

This is regarding Visa Photo for uploading. 


I have photo in jpeg format and converted it to pdf format. 


Now one i open the pdf, it automatically spread with zoom 150 %, i have to minimize the zoom to see it, actually size is 45mm ×35 mm, 

Anyone recently uploaded it, kindly confirm? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

kiwifruit said:


> This thread is called "189 Visa Lodge/Grant" and has always included queries about visa lodge. If you want to see only messages about visa grants I would suggest creating a new thread exclusively for that. There is already one just for CO contact so people could argue that we should not mention those cases here either.


Hi Buddy,

I guess your understanding of my post is completely wrong .

I never mentioned dont ask queries post lodging/CO contacts . But to avoid some basic questions before lodging which one should be smart enough to google or refer to DHA guidelines which are crystal clear for one to understand . Some sort of basic home work needs to be done and plenty of times this has been discussed here and many have shared information from where to start for the same reason. 

As you said this thread is for Visa Lodge/Grant which is very clear i assume .
Also there is a thread called 189 invited - How to proceed which has abundant information . Just asking people to utilize time at the right threads and make it easy for others. 

Hope my point is clear now .

Eitherways , there is no point in 2 of us discussing on this topic and dragging it which is not going to add any value to anyone here . :amen:

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

mongapb05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is regarding Visa Photo for uploading.
> 
> 
> I have photo in jpeg format and converted it to pdf format.
> 
> 
> Now one i open the pdf, it automatically spread with zoom 150 %, i have to minimize the zoom to see it, actually size is 45mm ×35 mm,
> 
> Anyone recently uploaded it, kindly confirm?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Why do you even have to convert to .pdf . You can upload the jpeg format directly . 
Check the document format and attachment you can upload in the DHA website 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/atta

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## mongapb05

bssanthosh47 said:


> Why do you even have to convert to .pdf . You can upload the jpeg format directly .
> Check the document format and attachment you can upload in the DHA website
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/atta
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> I guess your understanding of my post is completely wrong .
> 
> I never mentioned dont ask queries post lodging/CO contacts . But to avoid some basic questions before lodging which one should be smart enough to google or refer to DHA guidelines which are crystal clear for one to understand . Some sort of basic home work needs to be done and plenty of times this has been discussed here and many have shared information from where to start for the same reason.
> 
> As you said this thread is for Visa Lodge/Grant which is very clear i assume .
> Also there is a thread called 189 invited - How to proceed which has abundant information . Just asking people to utilize time at the right threads and make it easy for others.
> 
> Hope my point is clear now .
> 
> Eitherways , there is no point in 2 of us discussing on this topic and dragging it which is not going to add any value to anyone here . :amen:
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Yes, I misunderstood what you meant but I get it now. I also feel frustrated when people ask basic questions that are clearly answered in the DHA pages, but never mind.

I was serious about creating a new thread exclusively to track visa grants though. I'm sure there are a few people who would like be able to see just that without going through pages and pages in this thread to try to find them.


----------



## abhishekshroff

kiwifruit said:


> Yes, I misunderstood what you meant but I get it now. I also feel frustrated when people ask basic questions that are clearly answered in the DHA pages, but never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I was serious about creating a new thread exclusively to track visa grants though. I'm sure there are a few people who would like be able to see just that without going through pages and pages in this thread to try to find them.




I agree about the separate thread for visa grants tracking! That’d save me a lot of time 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Ankit Mehta

vinodsh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received grant today for me and my family. Thanks to all for your help in finding right answers to my questions.
> 
> God bless you all and best of luck to all waiting for the Grant.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ankit Mehta

munna1988 said:


> Guys, me and my wife got our grants this morning. Thanks for all your inputs.
> 
> Note:
> 1) I did not submit form 80 or 1221. Although the initial plan was to submit, I held back thinking it was too much of private information, and it would be better to submit only when asked. Also, because I wasn't in a hurry to get a grant.
> 2) Document count was 30 for me and 14 for my wife.
> 2) I submitted RnR on company letterhead from all employers.
> 3) The names on my edu docs and my passport were different(only initials were mentioned in my certificates whereas passport had full name). I just mentioned this in the application, and kept an affidavit ready to submit in case I was asked for it. Glad that I dint get a CO contact
> 
> Cheers and all the best to everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Many congratulation!!!
Great outcome with limited documentations........


----------



## tune4venky

Hello everyone, 

I got the invitation for 189 Skilled Independent visa and I am in the process of submitting my invitation. I have a question like, I am a married individual with a kid and I would like to migrate to Australia with my Wife and Kid. Whereas, I would like to specify my parents under *' Dependants who are not migrating with you'* category.

So, is there going to be any delay/issue by specifying my non-migrating parents in my application?

-Venkatesh


----------



## Saif

Where do I need to put the HAP IDs of other applicants in my application (3 in my case), I can put mine on page 3 where it says HAP ID. Should I put all 4 here with commas?


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> Where do I need to put the HAP IDs of other applicants in my application (3 in my case), I can put mine on page 3 where it says HAP ID. Should I put all 4 here with commas?


No , 
In the 17 page form first it asks for your details . It will ask for your partner details too in one of the section as you fill the form . There you need to fill in . Don't do any mistakes here as it will directly pull in the medical record and start displaying in your visa application .

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

tune4venky said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got the invitation for 189 Skilled Independent visa and I am in the process of submitting my invitation. I have a question like, I am a married individual with a kid and I would like to migrate to Australia with my Wife and Kid. Whereas, I would like to specify my parents under *' Dependants who are not migrating with you'* category.
> 
> So, is there going to be any delay/issue by specifying my non-migrating parents in my application?
> 
> -Venkatesh


Do not add your parents as dependants in the 17 page form which you fill initially . Only mention them in form 80
Your parents are not your dependants as per the DHA guidelines .


Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## ahmzzz

*189 and 485 for spouse*

Hi Folks,

I am hoping if someone could clear this confusion that I can't get my head around.
I am going to lodge my 189 application and getting married so I'll add my partner in it too. My question is that is it possible to lodge a subsequent visa for my partner for 485(that I am currently on) after I'd have applied for 189 for both of us? just wanted her to get here ASAP. 189 is gonna take few months as we know. 

Advice would be much appreciated.
thanks in advance


----------



## wrecker

tune4venky said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got the invitation for 189 Skilled Independent visa and I am in the process of submitting my invitation. I have a question like, I am a married individual with a kid and I would like to migrate to Australia with my Wife and Kid. Whereas, I would like to specify my parents under *' Dependants who are not migrating with you'* category.
> 
> So, is there going to be any delay/issue by specifying my non-migrating parents in my application?
> 
> -Venkatesh


Other correct me if I am wrong.

As per DHA your family unit consists of your spouse /de facto partner and kids under 18 years of age. These are your dependants. 

Parents do not fall under the category of Dependants or family unit. 

As far as the application is concerned, you have to include only your wife and kids as dependants. However, you should mention your parents information in Form 80 and choose "Not migrating"

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

wrecker said:


> tune4venky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got the invitation for 189 Skilled Independent visa and I am in the process of submitting my invitation. I have a question like, I am a married individual with a kid and I would like to migrate to Australia with my Wife and Kid. Whereas, I would like to specify my parents under *' Dependants who are not migrating with you'* category.
> 
> So, is there going to be any delay/issue by specifying my non-migrating parents in my application?
> 
> -Venkatesh
> 
> 
> 
> Other correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> As per DHA your family unit consists of your spouse /de facto partner and kids under 18 years of age. These are your dependants.
> 
> Parents do not fall under the category of Dependants or family unit.
> 
> As far as the application is concerned, you have to include only your wife and kids as dependants. However, you should mention your parents information in Form 80 and choose "Not migrating"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes ,

You nailed it . You are correct 

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## shekar.ym

munna1988 said:


> Guys, me and my wife got our grants this morning. Thanks for all your inputs.
> 
> Note:
> 1) I did not submit form 80 or 1221. Although the initial plan was to submit, I held back thinking it was too much of private information, and it would be better to submit only when asked. Also, because I wasn't in a hurry to get a grant.
> 2) Document count was 30 for me and 14 for my wife.
> 2) I submitted RnR on company letterhead from all employers.
> 3) The names on my edu docs and my passport were different(only initials were mentioned in my certificates whereas passport had full name). I just mentioned this in the application, and kept an affidavit ready to submit in case I was asked for it. Glad that I dint get a CO contact
> 
> Cheers and all the best to everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airav2AU

wrecker said:


> Other correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> As per DHA your family unit consists of your spouse /de facto partner and kids under 18 years of age. These are your dependants.
> 
> Parents do not fall under the category of Dependants or family unit.
> 
> As far as the application is concerned, you have to include only your wife and kids as dependants. However, you should mention your parents information in Form 80 and choose "Not migrating"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





tune4venky said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got the invitation for 189 Skilled Independent visa and I am in the process of submitting my invitation. I have a question like, I am a married individual with a kid and I would like to migrate to Australia with my Wife and Kid. Whereas, I would like to specify my parents under *' Dependants who are not migrating with you'* category.
> 
> So, is there going to be any delay/issue by specifying my non-migrating parents in my application?
> 
> -Venkatesh


You cannot include parents. Only spouse and children can be included.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

tune4venky said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got the invitation for 189 Skilled Independent visa and I am in the process of submitting my invitation. I have a question like, I am a married individual with a kid and I would like to migrate to Australia with my Wife and Kid. Whereas, I would like to specify my parents under *' Dependants who are not migrating with you'* category.
> 
> So, is there going to be any delay/issue by specifying my non-migrating parents in my application?
> 
> -Venkatesh




Mention non migrating members in form 80 only not in application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

*PCC from a non english speaking country*

Hey Guys,

One who obtained PCC from a non english speaking country may be able to answer.

I have got the PCC form Poland in Polish language , legally translated it through proper translation , obtained invoice for the same. I combined all these and attached in one single document so that everything is available in one single document.

Did anyone do the same way ?

Regards,
Balaji


----------



## immaculateaman

kbjan26 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> One who obtained PCC from a non english speaking country may be able to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have got the PCC form Poland in Polish language , legally translated it through proper translation , obtained invoice for the same. I combined all these and attached in one single document so that everything is available in one single document.
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone do the same way ?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Balaji




I think it’s all right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman

immaculateaman said:


> Hi experts, need your help. This is regarding the declarations required to be made during medical assessment. I want to understand the repercussion in a case when a person declares his proximity with a patient suffering from TB. How generally a hospital acts in such scenario during medical assessment. Request for your opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi expert your valuable suggestions are awaited. Pls help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

immaculateaman said:


> Hi expert your valuable suggestions are awaited. Pls help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In any case, whether you tell the medical officer or not, the medical officer shall perform a chest x ray to verify if you have any symptoms for TB or not. 

So, logically speaking, letting the doctor know should not have any repercussions as such. The problem, if any, is if you have contracted TB because of that. Again I am not an expert on the subject.

Others who have had TB positive can help you with what are the further steps. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

tune4venky said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got the invitation for 189 Skilled Independent visa and I am in the process of submitting my invitation. I have a question like, I am a married individual with a kid and I would like to migrate to Australia with my Wife and Kid. Whereas, I would like to specify my parents under *' Dependants who are not migrating with you'* category.
> 
> So, is there going to be any delay/issue by specifying my non-migrating parents in my application?
> 
> -Venkatesh


You should not include your parents and other dependents other than your spouse and kids as they are not considered your migrating family members.

This sections is asking if you have any non migrating family members (spouse or kids) that you need to mention.

However, do mention your parents in Form 80.


----------



## ahmzzz

ahmzzz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am hoping if someone could clear this confusion that I can't get my head around.
> I am going to lodge my 189 application and getting married so I'll add my partner in it too. My question is that is it possible to lodge a subsequent visa for my partner for 485(that I am currently on) after I'd have applied for 189 for both of us? just wanted her to get here ASAP. 189 is gonna take few months as we know.
> 
> Advice would be much appreciated.
> thanks in advance


anyone?


----------



## wrecker

ahmzzz said:


> anyone?


Hi, 

It would be very difficult to give an answer in definitive terms.

However, one thing to keep in mind is that for Australia, the latest visa overwrites all the previous visas. So you might want to be careful about applying for 2 simultaneous visas. 

In my opinion, you should consult an agent for such a case to ensure you have taken the right steps. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ram1986

*Day time of Visa Grant Email*

Hello Folks 
Just wanted to confirm what is the general time of the day (India time preferred) when you receive the Golden email (visa grant). Have heard that before 12 noon. Understand another email receipt as well of your skill select being taken out (a precursor to grant).

thanks in advance

Visa Lodged: 29 Nov 2017 
221112, 189 Offshore
CO Contact: 29 May 2018 (for PTE score - which was already uploaded): Responded next day.
Grant Awaited


----------



## Sakshikalra

Any one from delhi who had gone through medical test ? Plz suggest which is better one shantiniketan or Max lajpat nagar or both are same


----------



## csdhan

ram1986 said:


> Hello Folks
> Just wanted to confirm what is the general time of the day (India time preferred) when you receive the Golden email (visa grant). Have heard that before 12 noon. Understand another email receipt as well of your skill select being taken out (a precursor to grant).
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Visa Lodged: 29 Nov 2017
> 221112, 189 Offshore
> CO Contact: 29 May 2018 (for PTE score - which was already uploaded): Responded next day.
> Grant Awaited


Aren't you beyond the present processing times? Have you called and talked with DHA over phone regarding the delay?


----------



## vinodsh

Sakshikalra said:


> Any one from delhi who had gone through medical test ? Plz suggest which is better one shantiniketan or Max lajpat nagar or both are same


I went to Max Lajpat nagar and i found no problems there and i am sure you would not find any issue at other centre either. The reason we chose Max is because earlier dates for medical test were availaible.


----------



## wrecker

ram1986 said:


> Hello Folks
> Just wanted to confirm what is the general time of the day (India time preferred) when you receive the Golden email (visa grant). Have heard that before 12 noon. Understand another email receipt as well of your skill select being taken out (a precursor to grant).
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Visa Lodged: 29 Nov 2017
> 221112, 189 Offshore
> CO Contact: 29 May 2018 (for PTE score - which was already uploaded): Responded next day.
> Grant Awaited


Hi Ram,

You are correct in terms of timing. Between 9am and 4pm Australian time. So until 12:30pm or so India time.

Removal of account from Skillselect may or may not happen. But it is a good precursor event to know that grant is on the way.

Why don't you call DHA tomorrow and check your application status? You are very close to 11 month processing time. The reason I ask you to do that tomorrow is because the processing time shall get updated anytime this week. You want to call them before the processing time has increased again and you fall within the new given time frame. 

All the best, man. Your grant has to be very near...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ram1986

Not really but yes touching the upper end of 11 months shortly.. Spoke to DoHA call center and have been informed that no further documents is required and they have also put up a note to CO. Lets see.. 

happy to see a shorter processing time/ grant for many 261313.. hope they process old ones too  

(PS: I do call them every week  )




csdhan said:


> Aren't you beyond the present processing times? Have you called and talked with DHA over phone regarding the delay?


----------



## vinodsh

ram1986 said:


> Hello Folks
> Just wanted to confirm what is the general time of the day (India time preferred) when you receive the Golden email (visa grant). Have heard that before 12 noon. Understand another email receipt as well of your skill select being taken out (a precursor to grant).
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Visa Lodged: 29 Nov 2017
> 221112, 189 Offshore
> CO Contact: 29 May 2018 (for PTE score - which was already uploaded): Responded next day.
> Grant Awaited


You should expect the mail to come by 1 PM IST. Along with Grant notification email, you will receive another email that EOI has been removed from the system.


----------



## ram1986

Thank you, Wrecker. I have planned to call them again tomorrow 





wrecker said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> You are correct in terms of timing. Between 9am and 4pm Australian time. So until 12:30pm or so India time.
> 
> Removal of account from Skillselect may or may not happen. But it is a good precursor event to know that grant is on the way.
> 
> Why don't you call DHA tomorrow and check your application status? You are very close to 11 month processing time. The reason I ask you to do that tomorrow is because the processing time shall get updated anytime this week. You want to call them before the processing time has increased again and you fall within the new given time frame.
> 
> All the best, man. Your grant has to be very near...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

ram1986 said:


> Thank you, Wrecker. I have planned to call them again tomorrow


I can only imagine your frustration and dream for your patience man. It's been only 5 months since my movement and am already feeling the heat of frustration. 

All the best, man!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ram1986

thank you and congratulations for your new journey.. good luck



vinodsh said:


> You should expect the mail to come by 1 PM IST. Along with Grant notification email, you will receive another email that EOI has been removed from the system.


----------



## Ptera

Dear experts,
I´m a main applicant and just want to know whether my wife (no points claimed for her) needs to fill out 80 & 1221 forms? I uderstand that only me need to fill these forms..


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> Dear experts,
> I´m a main applicant and just want to know whether my wife (no points claimed for her) needs to fill out 80 & 1221 forms? I uderstand that only me need to fill these forms..


Hi Ptera,

In our case, My wife was the primary applicant. But even I had filled Form 80. We did not fill form 1221 because I felt that it was pretty much the same as Form 80.

This is a slightly debatable question. Because there are some applicants who strongly suggest to provide both 80 and 1221 for all applicants. On other hand some suggest to provide them only if CO asks. I lie in middle where I feel Form 80 would definitely help with faster processing since it essentially contains your life history relevant to the visa but not 1221 since it is contains a lot of repetitive questions. 

So really upto you which side of the spectrum you place yourself in.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki

Ptera said:


> Dear experts,
> I´m a main applicant and just want to know whether my wife (no points claimed for her) needs to fill out 80 & 1221 forms? I uderstand that only me need to fill these forms..


Form 80 was mandatory for all applicants when I applied on Sept-2018. I also added form 1221 later as additional documents.


----------



## csdhan

mixalisaltous said:


> Ptera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear experts,
> I´m a main applicant and just want to know whether my wife (no points claimed for her) needs to fill out 80 & 1221 forms? I uderstand that only me need to fill these forms..
> 
> 
> 
> Form 80 was mandatory for all applicants when I applied on Sept-2018. I also added form 1221 later as additional documents.
Click to expand...

Yes, form 80 is mandatory for all applicants other than kids from July '18 onwards, there is a separate section that pops up in upload documents where it is clearly mentioned Form 80 alone. 
It's almost a mandatory document now similar to passport being mandatory travel document. It is no longer debatable.

Form 1221 is rarely asked but is part of the document checklist of DHA. So it's your choice.


----------



## Ptera

wrecker said:


> Hi Ptera,
> 
> In our case, My wife was the primary applicant. But even I had filled Form 80. We did not fill form 1221 because I felt that it was pretty much the same as Form 80.
> 
> This is a slightly debatable question. Because there are some applicants who strongly suggest to provide both 80 and 1221 for all applicants. On other hand some suggest to provide them only if CO asks. I lie in middle where I feel Form 80 would definitely help with faster processing since it essentially contains your life history relevant to the visa but not 1221 since it is contains a lot of repetitive questions.
> 
> So really upto you which side of the spectrum you place yourself in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply. The reason I´m asking is that the form 80 requires applicant´s details. But my wife is a partner and I´m an applicant. Therefore, I filled out both forms 80 & 1221 only for myself.


----------



## Ptera

csdhan said:


> Yes, form 80 is mandatory for all applicants other than kids from July '18 onwards, there is a separate section that pops up in upload documents where it is clearly mentioned Form 80 alone.
> It's almost a mandatory document now similar to passport being mandatory travel document. It is no longer debatable.
> 
> Form 1221 is rarely asked but is part of the document checklist of DHA. So it's your choice.


Thank you for your opinion. I understand and I will fill out it for myself but my wife is not an applicant.. Therefore, I asked this question and still don´t know what to do..
As far as I understand I´m an applicant and she is my partner.


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> Thank you for your reply. The reason I´m asking is that the form 80 requires applicant´s details. But my wife is a partner and I´m an applicant. Therefore, I filled out both forms 80 & 1221 only for myself.


Yes, I understand. But since your partner shall also get a PR, they might want to know their details as well. That's why the suggestion to fill up a Form 80 for your partner as well. In short, I don't think it's such a big deal if you don't fill up now. If it's required, The CO will contact you and ask for it.

I don't know the new system, which came in place from 1st July, since I applied in May. If Form 80/1221 is mandatory, then you might have to fill it up no matter what. But if its not and you think that your partners Form 80/1221 is taking a lot of time to fill up, you can very well lodge your application and upload partners Form 80/1221 at a later stage. 

On another note, you can wait for the CO to ask for partners Form 80/1221. Previously, thats what people did i.e. submit Form 80 if and when CO asks for it. Only when CO contacts for Form 80 started becoming frequent, did all applicants started pre loading Form 80/1221 to avoid CO contact and consequently, achieve faster processing times.

By the way, just today, there was a grant on this forum for an applicant who did not upload either form 80 or 1221.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

wrecker said:


> Yes, I understand. But since your partner shall also get a PR, they might want to know their details as well. That's why the suggestion to fill up a Form 80 for your partner as well. In short, I don't think it's such a big deal if you don't fill up now. If it's required, The CO will contact you and ask for it.
> 
> I don't know the new system, which came in place from 1st July, since I applied in May. If Form 80/1221 is mandatory, then you might have to fill it up no matter what. But if its not and you think that your partners Form 80/1221 is taking a lot of time to fill up, you can very well lodge your application and upload partners Form 80/1221 at a later stage.
> 
> On another note, you can wait for the CO to ask for partners Form 80/1221. Previously, thats what people did i.e. submit Form 80 if and when CO asks for it. Only when CO contacts for Form 80 started becoming frequent, did all applicants started pre loading Form 80/1221 to avoid CO contact and consequently, achieve faster processing times.
> 
> By the way, just today, there was a grant on this forum for an applicant who did not upload either form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you mate for your detailed reply. Appreciate it. 
I will check whether it´s mandatory in the system. It´s actually a big deal to fill out for my wife whose education documents, etc. are in another country..


----------



## pcdfrost

Ptera said:


> Dear experts,
> I´m a main applicant and just want to know whether my wife (no points claimed for her) needs to fill out 80 & 1221 forms? I uderstand that only me need to fill these forms..


When uploading documents Form 80 is specifically requested now. At least on our application it was.


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi, 

While taking PTE exam, i chose to send my report to DHA/DIBP. Now after lodging the visa, should i click the option of "send" from the pearson website for sending my report or the acknowledgement email of the report being send to DHA is enough.

Thank you


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> Thank you mate for your detailed reply. Appreciate it.
> I will check whether it´s mandatory in the system. It´s actually a big deal to fill out for my wife whose education documents, etc. are in another country..


I think that's a good idea. I see some replies where applicants are saying it is mandatory now.

Before July, it wasn't. In fact before July, you had pay the fees first and then upload all documents required to support your application. There was no such thing as mandatory/optional in literal sense where the system would stop you from proceeding further if you did not upload a specific document. You had to identify yourself all the documents from the document checklist that were required to support your application and upload them. 

Like I said earlier, I feel Form 80 should be filled for all applicants but Form 1221 is at your own decision. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> While taking PTE exam, i chose to send my report to DHA/DIBP. Now after lodging the visa, should i click the option of "send" from the pearson website for sending my report or the acknowledgement email of the report being send to DHA is enough.
> 
> Thank you


You need to send the report to DHA/DIBP from Pearson website. That is essential. If not, you can expect a CO contact for that 100%.

Additionally, save a PDF of the email confirmation that you receive for sending the score to DHA/DIBP and upload it at the time of lodgement.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

Ptera said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, form 80 is mandatory for all applicants other than kids from July '18 onwards, there is a separate section that pops up in upload documents where it is clearly mentioned Form 80 alone.
> It's almost a mandatory document now similar to passport being mandatory travel document. It is no longer debatable.
> 
> Form 1221 is rarely asked but is part of the document checklist of DHA. So it's your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your opinion. I understand and I will fill out it for myself but my wife is not an applicant.. Therefore, I asked this question and still don´t know what to do..
> As far as I understand I´m an applicant and she is my partner.
Click to expand...

Please note that as far as DHA is concerned both of you are applicants. So, form 80 is required for all people in an application other than the kids. The system knows this and adds this as a mandatory document to be uploaded for all applicable people in an application.

It showed up in my application for both me and my partner as a separate section while uploading.


----------



## mahaindia

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> While taking PTE exam, i chose to send my report to DHA/DIBP. Now after lodging the visa, should i click the option of "send" from the pearson website for sending my report or the acknowledgement email of the report being send to DHA is enough.
> 
> Thank you


I tried this option, but the message I got after hitting the send button is "you have already chose to send the score card to DHA, please remove this item from your cart". So, no harm in trying from Pearson's website.


----------



## prateek_1103

sakshikalra said:


> any one from delhi who had gone through medical test ? Plz suggest which is better one shantiniketan or max lajpat nagar or both are same


lajpat nagar


----------



## Mirage_-

I read somewhere where an applicant's child had contact with a classmate who has TB. The child tested negative for TB during medicals but CO requested form 815 for the child



immaculateaman said:


> immaculateaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts, need your help. This is regarding the declarations required to be made during medical assessment. I want to understand the repercussion in a case when a person declares his proximity with a patient suffering from TB. How generally a hospital acts in such scenario during medical assessment. Request for your opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi expert your valuable suggestions are awaited. Pls help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## immaculateaman

Mirage_- said:


> I read somewhere where an applicant's child had contact with a classmate who has TB. The child tested negative for TB during medicals but CO requested form 815 for the child




Thanks for suggestion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman

pcdfrost said:


> When uploading documents Form 80 is specifically requested now. At least on our application it was.




Yes , it’s better to fill out for all the applicants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sid1987

sid1987 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a very critical query here, I gave RnR for one of my first company to ACS which came positive with usual 2 year deduction in years of exp for that company. However my manager refused to give any kind of verification to outside query meaning if CO contacts my manager he will refuse, so I have an SD as well from one of my senior of the company, so should I give that while lodging the VISA and mention this in form 80.
> 
> Please please I am very confused about it, please help, all experienced people please help.
> 
> Thanks Sid


Anyone, any response or should u proceed with RnR?


----------



## centaurarrow

sid1987 said:


> Anyone, any response or should u proceed with RnR?


You need to provide the same documentation that you have submitted for ACS. Don't sweat out about CO contacting your manager as it doesn't happen to every case. Even if it happens and your manager is not willing to submit the same, you can support your case with Payslips, Bank Statements and maybe SD at that point.


----------



## ankur14

Max hands-down. They are good and proper process. There will be rush in the hospital but the medical will hardly take 2 hours. Book earliest appointment.


Sakshikalra said:


> Any one from delhi who had gone through medical test ? Plz suggest which is better one shantiniketan or Max lajpat nagar or both are same


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcalbus

Wanted know if there will be any additional charges that will be deducted when we use forex card for fees payment??

EOI Feb 1 2018
Anz code 263111
Points 70(189) 75(190Nsw, Vic)


----------



## csdhan

pcalbus said:


> Wanted know if there will be any additional charges that will be deducted when we use forex card for fees payment??
> 
> EOI Feb 1 2018
> Anz code 263111
> Points 70(189) 75(190Nsw, Vic)


Once you load the forex card in AUD, the amount deducted will be the exact amount shown on the final fee payment page i.e., FEE + surcharge for card type (usually 1.32%).


However, make sure that you check the conversion rates on the card site before loading as the bank rates will be lower than market values.


----------



## avinash_1432

Hello everyone. Any Grants this week?


----------



## kerberos

csdhan said:


> Once you load the forex card in AUD, the amount deducted will be the exact amount shown on the final fee payment page i.e., FEE + surcharge for card type (usually 1.32%).
> 
> 
> However, make sure that you check the conversion rates on the card site before loading as the bank rates will be lower than market values.


I used Visa and there was a difference of 400-500 MYR after the transaction changed from pending due to forex and other charges


----------



## Saba Akbar

ahmzzz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am hoping if someone could clear this confusion that I can't get my head around.
> I am going to lodge my 189 application and getting married so I'll add my partner in it too. My question is that is it possible to lodge a subsequent visa for my partner for 485(that I am currently on) after I'd have applied for 189 for both of us? just wanted her to get here ASAP. 189 is gonna take few months as we know.
> 
> Advice would be much appreciated.
> thanks in advance


I dont see any harm in doing this. Just remember: every new visa cancels all the older ones. So if your partner gets 485 before she gets 189 - great! If it happens the other way - not so great! for me, 485 subsequent visa took 3 month with 2 CO contacts in between. 189 will of course take more (I have a Pakistani passport as well).


----------



## bjg26

Any July lodgement date awaiting for CO contact or Grant? I haven't seen any significant changes in Immitracker except for one which has a CO contact of 6th August?


----------



## Saba Akbar

avinash_1432 said:


> Hello everyone. Any Grants this week?


Immi Tracker is your best friend! 

I see 5 from yesterday.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## Saba Akbar

ahmzzz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am hoping if someone could clear this confusion that I can't get my head around.
> I am going to lodge my 189 application and getting married so I'll add my partner in it too. My question is that is it possible to lodge a subsequent visa for my partner for 485(that I am currently on) after I'd have applied for 189 for both of us? just wanted her to get here ASAP. 189 is gonna take few months as we know.
> 
> Advice would be much appreciated.
> thanks in advance


Another thing from my experience: they want a number of evidences to prove that your relationship is genuine. When I applied, we were married for three months, but together for almost 2 years. We thought we had enough evidence in the form of marriage certificate, nikah nama and pictures. But I was asked twice to send more evidence. My advice would be to go ahead with 485 only if you have ample amount of evidences. Otherwise, wait and proceed with 189. Meanwhile, develop social and financial evidences.


----------



## molaboy

finally done scanning and sorting our documents, now with the forms.

am i correct that i need to do the following

1. main application - form 80, 1221
2. wife - form 80, 1221, 47a
3. kids - form 80, 1221 for each one


----------



## shekar.ym

molaboy said:


> finally done scanning and sorting our documents, now with the forms.
> 
> 
> 
> am i correct that i need to do the following
> 
> 
> 
> 1. main application - form 80, 1221
> 
> 2. wife - form 80, 1221, 47a
> 
> 3. kids - form 80, 1221 for each one




Form 80 is needed for kids 16 years or over
Not sure what is form 47a


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

molaboy said:


> finally done scanning and sorting our documents, now with the forms.
> 
> am i correct that i need to do the following
> 
> 1. main application - form 80, 1221
> 2. wife - form 80, 1221, 47a
> 3. kids - form 80, 1221 for each one


Hi ,

1) CORRECT
2) I am not sure why there is a need of 47A for your wife.
DHA guidelines in Applicant Documents ( FORMS) says below
For anyone included in the application who is 18 years of age or older and is not your partner:
Form 47A - Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over (238KB PDF)
3) If Kids are 16yrs and above then you need to submit form 80. I dont think form 1221 is needed here .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## molaboy

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 1) CORRECT
> 2) I am not sure why there is a need of 47A for your wife.
> DHA guidelines in Applicant Documents ( FORMS) says below
> For anyone included in the application who is 18 years of age or older and is not your partner:
> Form 47A - Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over (238KB PDF)
> 3) If Kids are 16yrs and above then you need to submit form 80. I dont think form 1221 is needed here .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


should i just prepare form 80 and 1221 for me and see what the CO says or requests, since im the main applicant?


----------



## bssanthosh47

molaboy said:


> should i just prepare form 80 and 1221 for me and see what the CO says or requests, since im the main applicant?


Form 80 is required for all applicants you include in your visa application . It is mandatory as per the present conditions . Form 1221 is mentioned in document checkliast as per DHA . it is left to you upload it or leave it to and wait for CO to check is he asks for it .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## molaboy

bssanthosh47 said:


> Form 80 is required for all applicants you include in your visa application . It is mandatory as per the present conditions . Form 1221 is mentioned in document checkliast as per DHA . it is left to you upload it or leave it to and wait for CO to check is he asks for it .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh



sorry let me clarify, because one response says form 80 is for kids 16yrs+, mine are 11, 7 & upcoming baby in Dec.

so basically

1. main application - form 80, 1221
2. wife - form 80, 1221
3. kids - na


----------



## bssanthosh47

molaboy said:


> sorry let me clarify, because one response says form 80 is for kids 16yrs+, mine are 11, 7 & upcoming baby in Dec.
> 
> so basically
> 
> 1. main application - form 80, 1221
> 2. wife - form 80, 1221
> 3. kids - na


Yes,

Correct . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## shekar.ym

molaboy said:


> sorry let me clarify, because one response says form 80 is for kids 16yrs+, mine are 11, 7 & upcoming baby in Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> so basically
> 
> 
> 
> 1. main application - form 80, 1221
> 
> 2. wife - form 80, 1221
> 
> 3. kids - na




Read the instructions in first paragraph in form 80 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1

It looks like after JUNE 30th there are no grants for 189 according to immi tracker. 

I have lodged on 13th August. Don't know when I gonna get. :///////


----------



## wrecker

arslan1 said:


> It looks like after JUNE 30th there are no grants for 189 according to immi tracker.
> 
> I have lodged on 13th August. Don't know when I gonna get. :///////


There are people waiting for more than 8 months. Some since Dec 2016 as well. You lodged only in August. Have some patience, brother!


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

wrecker said:


> There are people waiting for more than 8 months. Some since Dec 2016 as well. You lodged only in August. Have some patience, brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Patience is something which we all lack only in this scenario .

If my project at work gets delayed by 1 yr also i dont mind

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## divyashil

Can someone please clarify. My wife gave IELTS in Dec 2016 and the scores are valid till Dec 2018. Got my ITA on 11th Oct. So to prove her functional english can I use this IELTS report or will she have to give it again?
Her education till 12th was in english medium and graduation and post graduation too in english medium. Can this help and if yes then what document is needed to prove it?


----------



## bssanthosh47

divyashil said:


> Can someone please clarify. My wife gave IELTS in Dec 2016 and the scores are valid till Dec 2018. Got my ITA on 11th Oct. So to prove her functional english can I use this IELTS report or will she have to give it again?
> Her education till 12th was in english medium and graduation and post graduation too in english medium. Can this help and if yes then what document is needed to prove it?


Hi,

1) I read somewhere long back that IELTS score is valid for 3 years for DHA . You need to research on this .

I am not sure on the below statement . Please validate yourself .
Tests conducted up to 3 years prior to lodgement of an application will be accepted by the Department of Immigration.

2) Her education in english medium will work if you are not claiming partner points .

You need to get a letter from her graduation college stating that her medium of instruction during the graduation period was english . Refer to the last 2 points in the below link.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## kbjan26

*CO contact happened today*

Hi All,


Happy to inform you that got a mail from GSM Adelaide with CO name.

In the attached email checklist , it is asking for my son's and wife's medicals.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## bssanthosh47

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Happy to inform you that got a mail from GSM Adelaide with CO name.
> 
> In the attached email checklist , it is asking for my son's and wife's medicals.
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


Hi Balaji,

Great news . So your child is added sucessfully to the application and confirmed .

Now get the medicals done ASAP . Happy news indeed on your application 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## kbjan26

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Happy to inform you that got a mail from GSM Adelaide with CO name.
> 
> In the attached email checklist , it is asking for my son's and wife's medicals.
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


Guys,

Follow up question is that where do I see HAP ID details for my son ?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## paichandru

arslan1 said:


> It looks like after JUNE 30th there are no grants for 189 according to immi tracker.
> 
> I have lodged on 13th August. Don't know when I gonna get. :///////



I had lodged on June 1, 2018 and the CO contact was on Sept 20.
I haven't heard anything after that  
"Patience is the name of the game"... hope it doesn't run out :fingerscrossed:


----------



## souvlaki

They should add a fourth option on Immitracker Consolidated Visa Tracker status column which is Assesment Commence. Any way we can suggest this?


----------



## paichandru

mixalisaltous said:


> They should add a fourth option on Immitracker Consolidated Visa Tracker status column which is Assesment Commence. Any way we can suggest this?


There is already a column for Assessment Commence date. If you are not able to see that maybe you can add it. But I have hardly seen people updating that date.


----------



## souvlaki

paichandru said:


> There is already a column for Assessment Commence date. If you are not able to see that maybe you can add it. But I have hardly seen people updating that date.


Yea I've seen the column and since no one is updating it, I think its best to have it added as a status option instead.


----------



## csdhan

So, we are offcially into July cases now with one grant and a co contact for July 2 lodged.... layball:


----------



## bjg26

csdhan said:


> So, we are offcially into July cases now with one grant and a co contact for July 2 lodged....


I saw that... July cases make some noise 😁


----------



## kristinacastro

Hello all, need your help to clarify, Bachelors Degree in Industrial Engineering Anzsco code 233511 could claim 15 pts right? Assessment done by Engineers Australia.


----------



## prateek_1103

csdhan said:


> so, we are offcially into july cases now with one grant and a co contact for july 2 lodged.... layball:


i lodged on 21st june for 263111 with 75 points and havent heard anything. Hope i get my grant soon.


----------



## mongapb05

Guys, 

Is birth certificate is mandatory? I have submitted school leaving certificate and passport, 

Usually co ask for birth certificate or not? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## divism

Did you get assessment commencement email?


----------



## divism

prateek_1103 said:


> i lodged on 21st june for 263111 with 75 points and havent heard anything. Hope i get my grant soon.


Did you receive assessment commencement email?


----------



## csdhan

mongapb05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is birth certificate is mandatory? I have submitted school leaving certificate and passport,
> 
> Usually co ask for birth certificate or not?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Some COs ask for it while others don't. It's always better to get it done now if you have time on hand so that if the CO asks you can give it straight away.


----------



## rahulpop1

*Visa granted*

Hi All,

I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant. 

It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16. 

It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.

I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394

Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129


I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed. 
In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points. 

Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times. 
Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.

Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts. 

I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points. 
I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......

Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......

Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed. 

I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others. 

There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.

Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.

To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
ANZSCO Code : 261313
ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
EOI Updated with 75 Points
Invited: 7th Mar'18
Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
CO Contact:31st July
Grant: 16th Oct 2018 

Cheers.


----------



## bjg26

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


What an inspiring story. Congratulations on your grant!


----------



## bssanthosh47

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Woohoo 

Congrats Rahul .


----------



## RockyRaj

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.




I am happy to read your journey. It keeps us staying positive! Good luck in your next steps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats Rahul ur inspiring all of us how patience ur


----------



## mongapb05

Congratulations


rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


Wow man! Congratulations!


----------



## kbjan26

This request checklist is for "My Name"
Date of Birth XX Month Year
Client ID YYYYYYYY
Application Id ZZZZZZZ
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.


---No Items for me. Check list is Empty ------

This request checklist is for "My Wife's Name"
Date of Birth XX Month Year
Client ID YYYYYYY
Application Id ZZZZZZZ
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)


This request checklist is for "My Son's Name"
Date of Birth XX Month Year
Client ID YYYYYY
Application Id ZZZZZZ
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Immigration Health Examinations


I do not see HAP ID for my son. Only for my wife it is there.


----------



## jerryniks

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


Awesome journey and you are an inspiration for all of us. Congratulations mate!!! wish you the best in life.


----------



## kbjan26

*New born added but no HAP ID generated*

New born added but no HAP ID generated
Hi All,

I got an email from CO today seeking medicals for my wife and son. However the HAP ID is missing for my son and below are the details. What do I do now ? I have replied back in that email requesting for missing HAP ID

This is what the attachment says

This request checklist is for "My Name"
Date of Birth XX Month Year
Client ID YYYYYYYY
Application Id ZZZZZZZ
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.


---No Items for me. Check list is Empty ------

This request checklist is for "My Wife's Name"
Date of Birth XX Month Year
Client ID YYYYYYY
Application Id ZZZZZZZ
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)


This request checklist is for "My Son's Name"
Date of Birth XX Month Year
Client ID YYYYYY
Application Id ZZZZZZ
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Immigration Health Examinations


-------------------------

HAP ID 1234545
Client Name "My Wife's Name"
Date of Birth XX Month Year
Travel Document ID ZZZZZ
Issuing Country YYYYY

Dear "My Wife Name"
HEALTH EXAMINATIONS LIST
You are required to undergo the following health examination(s) to ensure that you meet the
health requirement for Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa.
● Medical Examination
● Chest X-ray Examination
● HIV test


----------



## saigrc1

Congrats Rahul!! happy for you!! When is your Initial Entry Date?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## amitkb

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.




Many congratulations. You have waited so long. Take time to enjoy the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## rahulpop1

saigrc1 said:


> Congrats Rahul!! happy for you!! When is your Initial Entry Date?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Waiting




Thank you. It’s in April 2019.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Hi Rahul,

Congratulations. What a struggle and inspiring story. 3 years! Wow... GunBun also had a 3 year long struggle. I wish you have a relatively smoother road now downunder. All the best man for the upcoming journey!


So almost all the active seniors I.e. You, GunBun, Shoryuken, Kaanixir, Swatee have graduated with grants. Of course some are still here. 

Once again congrats man!



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats [email protected] and @aswin4pr next please. 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

wrecker said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Congratulations. What a struggle and inspiring story. 3 years! Wow... GunBun also had a 3 year long struggle. I wish you have a relatively smoother road now downunder. All the best man for the upcoming journey!
> 
> 
> So almost all the active seniors I.e. You, GunBun, Shoryuken, Kaanixir, Swatee have graduated with grants. Of course some are still here.
> 
> Once again congrats man!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Thank you. I will still be around.
Best luck..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats [email protected] and @aswin4pr next please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




Thanks brother and best of luck to these 2 kind people.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivask

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


Wow Wow Wow...What a Story of hardwork, patience, persistence...which finally became a Successful one!!! Hatsoff @rahulpop1...Many Many congrats...Enjoy the moment...You can be added to the elite list of legends on this Expat forum.


----------



## prateek_1103

divism said:


> did you receive assessment commencement email?


no i havent


----------



## Karthik.

Congrats buddy, great story...wish you good luck for a quick settling in down under!


rahulpop1 said:


> Thank you. I will still be around.
> Best luck..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## prateek_1103

Does everyone receive a commencement mail ?


----------



## wrecker

prateek_1103 said:


> Does everyone receive a commencement mail ?


Not everyone receives Immi Assessment Commence mail. Mostly two types of applicant get it:

a. Those who received CO Contact may/may not receive Immi Assessment Commence mail with and at the time of Contact query
b. People who have received just the Immi Assessment Commence mail without any CO query. I fall in this category. Typically takes 2 to 4 months after the mail to receive further query or direct grant.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## prateek_1103

wrecker said:


> not everyone receives immi assessment commence mail. Mostly two types of applicant get it:
> 
> A. Those who received co contact may/may not receive immi assessment commence mail with and at the time of contact query
> b. People who have received just the immi assessment commence mail without any co query. I fall in this category. Typically takes 2 to 4 months after the mail to receive further query or direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my sm-g935f using tapatalk


thanks a lot for the reply. I have just received one mail which is for receiving of the application and no further communication from them. So what does that mean ?


----------



## kbjan26

kbjan26 said:


> This request checklist is for "My Name"
> Date of Birth XX Month Year
> Client ID YYYYYYYY
> Application Id ZZZZZZZ
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> 
> 
> ---No Items for me. Check list is Empty ------
> 
> This request checklist is for "My Wife's Name"
> Date of Birth XX Month Year
> Client ID YYYYYYY
> Application Id ZZZZZZZ
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
> and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)
> 
> 
> This request checklist is for "My Son's Name"
> Date of Birth XX Month Year
> Client ID YYYYYY
> Application Id ZZZZZZ
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> Immigration Health Examinations
> 
> 
> I do not see HAP ID for my son. Only for my wife it is there.


Any Taker's for this please ?


----------



## wrecker

prateek_1103 said:


> thanks a lot for the reply. I have just received one mail which is for receiving of the application and no further communication from them. So what does that mean ?


Is it a mail which has title "Immi Acknowledgement of Application Received" ?

That's just a initial mail that you receive after lodging visa. That is system generated and does not contain CO information.

Immi Assessment Commence mail is sent by a CO along with a small write up which basically says that your file is being further processed. The status of your application still remains "Received" and does not change to anything.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## prateek_1103

wrecker said:


> is it a mail which has title "immi acknowledgement of application received" ?
> 
> That's just a initial mail that you receive after lodging visa. That is system generated and does not contain co information.
> 
> Immi assessment commence mail is sent by a co along with a small write up which basically says that your file is being further processed. The status of your application still remains "received" and does not change to anything.
> 
> Sent from my sm-g935f using tapatalk


i havent received any such mail. Thanks for the reply. I guess i will just have to wait


----------



## vijaysharma1953

Congrats and inspiring


rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## b21.himanshu

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats Rahul! Now waiting for IC's grant post.


----------



## RustedGold

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.




Some people wish for it, dream for it, and just don't do anything about it
Lets call them thinkers!

Some people wish for it, and really don't do anything about it but they get it any way!
Lets call them the lucky ones!

Some people wish for it, dream for it, live for it, and then go get it on the other end of a mountain on burnt toes
They are doers! Leaders and are born to live life King Size! 

Congratulations on not just the Grant but a NEVER-SAY-DIE attitude-- to not just you,because your wife deserves a great lot credit to stand by you! Keep your spirits high always, this should just be the beginning of great many things to come!


----------



## Gods grace

Congrats Rahul, that’s really inspiring, good to know about ur grant, hoping Aug CO contacts are in process n we get d grant soon too😊


----------



## kristinacastro

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.



Truly inspiring! Congratulations!
May I ask how does CO contact email looks like? So when you see an IMMI Grant means it's tej golden grant and not just a CO contact?


----------



## intruder_

Congrats on your awe inspiring persistence to towards getting the grant from you and your family. I am sure the party is on.


rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Rahulpop1,

Thank you for sharing your story! What a long process. You have patience...and it was rewarded! Congratulations! Best of luck on this next part of your journey!



rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## derik2020

rahulpop1 said:


> Thanks brother and best of luck to these 2 kind people..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


*
Congratulations and all the very best for your future..
Hardwork always pay off, man. I had to do 10 times to get 79 in PTE.
Currently waiting patiently for a grant.. *


----------



## rahulpop1

RustedGold said:


> Some people wish for it, dream for it, and just don't do anything about it
> Lets call them thinkers!
> 
> Some people wish for it, and really don't do anything about it but they get it any way!
> Lets call them the lucky ones!
> 
> Some people wish for it, dream for it, live for it, and then go get it on the other end of a mountain on burnt toes
> They are doers! Leaders and are born to live life King Size!
> 
> Congratulations on not just the Grant but a NEVER-SAY-DIE attitude-- to not just you,because your wife deserves a great lot credit to stand by you! Keep your spirits high always, this should just be the beginning of great many things to come!


Thanks buddy. This was inspirational in its own way.. Yes my wife was there with me during this period. Never said anything to deter my determination. She is the actual Hero in my Movie.. 


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Thanks.
CO contact subject:
IMMI s56 Request for More Information

I believe "s56" may change depending on the type of requested documents.


kristinacastro said:


> Truly inspiring! Congratulations!
> May I ask how does CO contact email looks like? So when you see an IMMI Grant means it's tej golden grant and not just a CO contact?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Thank you.. You will get it soon. 


derik2020 said:


> *
> Congratulations and all the very best for your future..
> Hardwork always pay off, man. I had to do 10 times to get 79 in PTE.
> Currently waiting patiently for a grant.. *


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Thank you brother. Hope you cross the line soon too. Best luck.. 


internationalcanuck said:


> Rahulpop1,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story! What a long process. You have patience...and it was rewarded! Congratulations! Best of luck on this next part of your journey!


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Thank you..
Party will get going but currently I am stuck with production issue. Bad day for resigning. 


intruder_ said:


> Congrats on your awe inspiring persistence to towards getting the grant from you and your family. I am sure the party is on.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Lol ! So planning to make the move in coming months post notice period?


rahulpop1 said:


> Thank you..
> Party will get going but currently I am stuck with production issue. Bad day for resigning.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Yes. Mostly in Feb.


intruder_ said:


> Lol ! So planning to make the move in coming months post notice period?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JithuBi

Congratz Rahul.... All the best...!!!



rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## kbjan26

kbjan26 said:


> This request checklist is for "My Name"
> Date of Birth XX Month Year
> Client ID YYYYYYYY
> Application Id ZZZZZZZ
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> 
> 
> ---No Items for me. Check list is Empty ------
> 
> This request checklist is for "My Wife's Name"
> Date of Birth XX Month Year
> Client ID YYYYYYY
> Application Id ZZZZZZZ
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
> and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)
> 
> 
> This request checklist is for "My Son's Name"
> Date of Birth XX Month Year
> Client ID YYYYYY
> Application Id ZZZZZZ
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> Immigration Health Examinations
> 
> 
> I do not see HAP ID for my son. Only for my wife it is there.


Guys , still I do not see any takers for my question.

For my wife , the CO did not generate HAP ID. However , she added him to my application and also opened a separate documents section for him.

In his own documents section , I uploaded the passport and birth certificate of his and informed CO through mail asking for the HAP ID.

Is the above enough or anything extra needed ?

In the original email that she sent , she did indicate medicals are required for both wife and new born son who is two months old.

Regards,
Balaji


----------



## rahulpop1

Hi Bala,

Did you call them? They will give you the most correct answer if it is a miss from their side.


kbjan26 said:


> This request checklist is for "My Name"
> Date of Birth XX Month Year
> Client ID YYYYYYYY
> Application Id ZZZZZZZ
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> 
> 
> ---No Items for me. Check list is Empty ------
> 
> This request checklist is for "My Wife's Name"
> Date of Birth XX Month Year
> Client ID YYYYYYY
> Application Id ZZZZZZZ
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
> and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)
> 
> 
> This request checklist is for "My Son's Name"
> Date of Birth XX Month Year
> Client ID YYYYYY
> Application Id ZZZZZZ
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> Immigration Health Examinations
> 
> 
> I do not see HAP ID for my son. Only for my wife it is there.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi Bala,
> 
> Did you call them? They will give you the most correct answer if it is a miss from their side.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul,

What is the right hotline number ?

Regards,
Balaji


----------



## chp85

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. Mostly in Feb.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congratz Rahul

@internationalcanuck - this gives us hope too


----------



## rahulpop1

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> What is the right hotline number ?
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji


+61 13 1881


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

@rahulpop1 ... many congratulations !!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

I've got my fingers and toes crossed.



chp85 said:


> Congratz Rahul
> 
> @internationalcanuck - this gives us hope too


----------



## rahulpop1

Thank you brother. 


Shoryuken said:


> @rahulpop1 ... many congratulations !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki

Good amount of grants reported on immitracker today!


----------



## shekar.ym

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


congrats bro..very happy for you.
good luck


----------



## rahulpop1

shekar.ym said:


> congrats bro..very happy for you.
> 
> good luck




Thanks Shekhar..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Happy to inform you that got a mail from GSM Adelaide with CO name.
> 
> In the attached email checklist , it is asking for my son's and wife's medicals.
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


congrats balaji...good luck with next steps


----------



## redtar1979

rahulpop1 said:


> Thanks Shekhar..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy.


----------



## parthvyas88

EOI points: 75
ANZSCO: 261313
EOI filed: 18-Jan-2018
Invited 189: 19-Jan-2018
Visa Fee submitted: 10-Mar-2018
Medicals & PCC: 10-Apr-2018
Co Contact: 22-July-2018
Replied (with spouse fees & details): 20-Aug-2018 
Grant: Still waiting  

Dont know how long it will take?


----------



## rahulpop1

It can come anytime now. Keep checking inbox in Aussie working hours.


parthvyas88 said:


> EOI points: 75
> ANZSCO: 261313
> EOI filed: 18-Jan-2018
> Invited 189: 19-Jan-2018
> Visa Fee submitted: 10-Mar-2018
> Medicals & PCC: 10-Apr-2018
> Co Contact: 22-July-2018
> Replied (with spouse fees & details): 20-Aug-2018
> Grant: Still waiting
> 
> Dont know how long it will take?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirage_-

This is very nice. Congratulations 😄



rahulpop1 said:


> RustedGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people wish for it, dream for it, and just don't do anything about it
> Lets call them thinkers!
> 
> Some people wish for it, and really don't do anything about it but they get it any way!
> Lets call them the lucky ones!
> 
> Some people wish for it, dream for it, live for it, and then go get it on the other end of a mountain on burnt toes
> They are doers! Leaders and are born to live life King Size!
> 
> Congratulations on not just the Grant but a NEVER-SAY-DIE attitude-- to not just you,because your wife deserves a great lot credit to stand by you! Keep your spirits high always, this should just be the beginning of great many things to come!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy. This was inspirational in its own way.. Yes my wife was there with me during this period. Never said anything to deter my determination. She is the actual Hero in my Movie..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## seemasharma1584

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


Hey Rahul,
Congrats dear..
Meine Shapath Liya tha.. jab thak Rahul Ko grant nehi milega,mein tab thak Australia nehi jaongi    
Now that U got it .... let's me in Australia... Melbourne we are coming   

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats mate... All the best for your future at Melbourne...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3

Pls need some clarification. 

I recently happened to import my appliction through immi account. I have pplied through n agent and awaiting grant after co contact.

I have not claimed any points for work experience. Out of my 4.5 years experince, Vetassess deducted 2 years to deem skilled. So I do not get any points. My points are 50+10 (489 subclass and applied before July 2018). My points according to invitation is 60 only but i see in the application the agent has marked YES for the ques: are you claiming points for this employment. Though the invitation letter clearly shows the points breakdown
Age 25
Education 15
English 10
Employment 0
SS 10
Will this create any issues?


----------



## shekar.ym

rsa3 said:


> Pls need some clarification.
> 
> I recently happened to import my appliction through immi account. I have pplied through n agent and awaiting grant after co contact.
> 
> I have not claimed any points for work experience. Out of my 4.5 years experince, Vetassess deducted 2 years to deem skilled. So I do not get any points. My points are 50+10 (489 subclass and applied before July 2018). My points according to invitation is 60 only but i see in the application the agent has marked YES for the ques: are you claiming points for this employment. Though the invitation letter clearly shows the points breakdown
> Age 25
> Education 15
> English 10
> Employment 0
> SS 10
> Will this create any issues?




If you have marked as Yes in application CO will expect proofs of employment. 

Better to file a correction. I don’t remember the form name for making corrections. But there is one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3

shekar.ym said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls need some clarification.
> 
> I recently happened to import my appliction through immi account. I have pplied through n agent and awaiting grant after co contact.
> 
> I have not claimed any points for work experience. Out of my 4.5 years experince, Vetassess deducted 2 years to deem skilled. So I do not get any points. My points are 50+10 (489 subclass and applied before July 2018). My points according to invitation is 60 only but i see in the application the agent has marked YES for the ques: are you claiming points for this employment. Though the invitation letter clearly shows the points breakdown
> Age 25
> Education 15
> English 10
> Employment 0
> SS 10
> Will this create any issues?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> If you have marked as Yes in application CO will expect proofs of employment.
> 
> Better to file a correction. I don’t remember the form name for making corrections. But there is one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks for ur reply Shekar

I have provided payslips, form 16, appraisal letters, pf statement for this employment. Have given a stat dec for reference letter. Will this suffice? I have to tell the agent to do the correction. Could it be that he mentioned YES as I am using this experince to be considered skilled?


----------



## Vkannav

Dear All,

We got direct grant today on my wife’s bday.. we could not have asked for a btr gift😊😊..Had started this journey in nov 2015 with 60 points, then Jan 2017 filed again with 65, Jan 2018 with 70 and finally in June 2018 with 80 points ..,!!

This forum helped us a lot with answers to almost all the queries! Thanks to all of you and to all the best who are still awaiting their grant!Cheers!!

Lodgement date: 25th June
Grant : 17th October
IED: 21st June 2019


----------



## rahulpop1

Hahaha.. Sure..


seemasharma1584 said:


> Hey Rahul,
> Congrats dear..
> Meine Shapath Liya tha.. jab thak Rahul Ko grant nehi milega,mein tab thak Australia nehi jaongi
> Now that U got it .... let's me in Australia... Melbourne we are coming
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Thanks mate. You will get it soon.. Best Luck.. 


aswin4PR said:


> Congrats mate... All the best for your future at Melbourne...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Congratulations.. 


Vkannav said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We got direct grant today on my wife’s bday.. we could not have asked for a btr gift😊😊..Had started this journey in nov 2015 with 60 points, then Jan 2017 filed again with 65, Jan 2018 with 70 and finally in June 2018 with 80 points ..,!!
> 
> This forum helped us a lot with answers to almost all the queries! Thanks to all of you and to all the best who are still awaiting their grant!Cheers!!
> 
> Lodgement date: 25th June
> Grant : 17th October
> IED: 21st June 2019


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## avinash_1432

Congratulations 


Vkannav said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We got direct grant today on my wife’s bday.. we could not have asked for a btr gift😊😊..Had started this journey in nov 2015 with 60 points, then Jan 2017 filed again with 65, Jan 2018 with 70 and finally in June 2018 with 80 points ..,!!
> 
> This forum helped us a lot with answers to almost all the queries! Thanks to all of you and to all the best who are still awaiting their grant!Cheers!!
> 
> Lodgement date: 25th June
> Grant : 17th October
> IED: 21st June 2019


----------



## shekar.ym

Vkannav said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We got direct grant today on my wife’s bday.. we could not have asked for a btr gift😊😊..Had started this journey in nov 2015 with 60 points, then Jan 2017 filed again with 65, Jan 2018 with 70 and finally in June 2018 with 80 points ..,!!
> 
> This forum helped us a lot with answers to almost all the queries! Thanks to all of you and to all the best who are still awaiting their grant!Cheers!!
> 
> Lodgement date: 25th June
> Grant : 17th October
> IED: 21st June 2019


congrats and good luck


----------



## espionage

any chance to get invitation for 65 point ?


----------



## shekar.ym

rsa3 said:


> Thanks for ur reply Shekar
> 
> I have provided payslips, form 16, appraisal letters, pf statement for this employment. Have given a stat dec for reference letter. Will this suffice? I have to tell the agent to do the correction. Could it be that he mentioned YES as I am using this experince to be considered skilled?



yes those docs should be good enough. 
get the mistake corrected.


----------



## amitkb

Vkannav said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We got direct grant today on my wife’s bday.. we could not have asked for a btr gift😊😊..Had started this journey in nov 2015 with 60 points, then Jan 2017 filed again with 65, Jan 2018 with 70 and finally in June 2018 with 80 points ..,!!
> 
> This forum helped us a lot with answers to almost all the queries! Thanks to all of you and to all the best who are still awaiting their grant!Cheers!!
> 
> Lodgement date: 25th June
> Grant : 17th October
> IED: 21st June 2019




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## nikhiltvm

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulations Rahulpop1. All the best!


----------



## nikhiltvm

Vkannav said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We got direct grant today on my wife’s bday.. we could not have asked for a btr gift😊😊..Had started this journey in nov 2015 with 60 points, then Jan 2017 filed again with 65, Jan 2018 with 70 and finally in June 2018 with 80 points ..,!!
> 
> This forum helped us a lot with answers to almost all the queries! Thanks to all of you and to all the best who are still awaiting their grant!Cheers!!
> 
> Lodgement date: 25th June
> Grant : 17th October
> IED: 21st June 2019


Congratulations! All the best..


----------



## intruder_

Vkannav said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We got direct grant today on my wife’s bday.. we could not have asked for a btr gift😊😊..Had started this journey in nov 2015 with 60 points, then Jan 2017 filed again with 65, Jan 2018 with 70 and finally in June 2018 with 80 points ..,!!
> 
> This forum helped us a lot with answers to almost all the queries! Thanks to all of you and to all the best who are still awaiting their grant!Cheers!!
> 
> Lodgement date: 25th June
> Grant : 17th October
> IED: 21st June 2019


Congrats on your wish come true !


----------



## bjg26

Vkannav said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We got direct grant today on my wife’s bday.. we could not have asked for a btr gift😊😊..Had started this journey in nov 2015 with 60 points, then Jan 2017 filed again with 65, Jan 2018 with 70 and finally in June 2018 with 80 points ..,!!
> 
> This forum helped us a lot with answers to almost all the queries! Thanks to all of you and to all the best who are still awaiting their grant!Cheers!!
> 
> Lodgement date: 25th June
> Grant : 17th October
> IED: 21st June 2019


Congratulations!


----------



## rahulpop1

Thank You!


nikhiltvm said:


> Congratulations Rahulpop1. All the best!


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicc227

Rahulpop1, big congratulations to you! What's your IED?


----------



## rahulpop1

Thank you! It's in April.


nicc227 said:


> Rahulpop1, big congratulations to you! What's your IED?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks

Global processing times have changed for 190 - 7 months to 8 months. For 189 it is 9 months to 11 months.


----------



## kristinacastro

espionage said:


> any chance to get invitation for 65 point ?


Refer to prediction below, hope it helps!

http://www.iscah.com/new-predictions-may-receive-189-invitation/


----------



## mongapb05

Vkannav said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We got direct grant today on my wife’s bday.. we could not have asked for a btr gift😊😊..Had started this journey in nov 2015 with 60 points, then Jan 2017 filed again with 65, Jan 2018 with 70 and finally in June 2018 with 80 points ..,!!
> 
> This forum helped us a lot with answers to almost all the queries! Thanks to all of you and to all the best who are still awaiting their grant!Cheers!!
> 
> Lodgement date: 25th June
> Grant : 17th October
> IED: 21st June 2019


Congratulations, 

Did u claimed spouse points? 
If yes, did u submit spouse employment history documents? 
Did u submit birth certificate? 
Thanks 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

Vkannav said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We got direct grant today on my wife’s bday.. we could not have asked for a btr gift😊😊..Had started this journey in nov 2015 with 60 points, then Jan 2017 filed again with 65, Jan 2018 with 70 and finally in June 2018 with 80 points ..,!!
> 
> This forum helped us a lot with answers to almost all the queries! Thanks to all of you and to all the best who are still awaiting their grant!Cheers!!
> 
> Lodgement date: 25th June
> Grant : 17th October
> IED: 21st June 2019


Congrats buddy


----------



## kerberos

Congrats to the guys who got the grant this week


----------



## espionage

jerryniks said:


> Global processing times have changed for 190 - 7 months to 8 months. For 189 it is 9 months to 11 months.


what is global processing times cover?


----------



## bssanthosh47

espionage said:


> jerryniks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global processing times have changed for 190 - 7 months to 8 months. For 189 it is 9 months to 11 months.
> 
> 
> 
> what is global processing times cover?
Click to expand...

From the day you pay the fees and lodge your visa and you can expect a Visa Grant within 9-11 months . So basically it is the processing time for your Visa to be granted 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## kristinacastro

bssanthosh47 said:


> espionage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerryniks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global processing times have changed for 190 - 7 months to 8 months. For 189 it is 9 months to 11 months.
> 
> 
> 
> what is global processing times cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the day you pay the fees and lodge your visa and you can expect a Visa Grant within 9-11 months . So basically it is the processing time for your Visa to be granted
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Agree. That's the standard processing time. But looking at the trend, you could possibly have a direct grant in 3 to 4 months. Or if CO contacted you after 4 months, you will need to wait another 2 to 3 months for the result from your reply date. So that's already 7 months.


----------



## csdhan

jerryniks said:


> Global processing times have changed for 190 - 7 months to 8 months. For 189 it is 9 months to 11 months.


It says 8-11 months on my immi page. Weird. :spy:


----------



## SN22

Hi All,

I am in the process of lodging my 189 visa application. The last page of immiaccount Elodgement shows the required documents that need to be attached before payment of fees. I have most of the documents ready, but some salary slips and bank statements are pending. Can i lodge my application and pay the fees now and attach the remaining documents later? Regards.


----------



## bssanthosh47

csdhan said:


> It says 8-11 months on my immi page. Weird. :spy:


Yupe ! Same here . It has been updated to 8-11 months for 189 Visa


----------



## bssanthosh47

SN22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of lodging my 189 visa application. The last page of immiaccount Elodgement shows the required documents that need to be attached before payment of fees. I have most of the documents ready, but some salary slips and bank statements are pending. Can i lodge my application and pay the fees now and attach the remaining documents later? Regards.


Yes you can . In the employment section you have to load just one document now to proceed to pay the fees. you can load other documents later .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

kristinacastro said:


> Agree. That's the standard processing time. But looking at the trend, you could possibly have a direct grant in 3 to 4 months. Or if CO contacted you after 4 months, you will need to wait another 2 to 3 months for the result from your reply date. So that's already 7 months.


Yes ,

We seriosuly cannot predict the actual processing time. Its all just a guess work . All we can do is lodge and hope for the best possible time for us


----------



## amitkb

jerryniks said:


> Global processing times have changed for 190 - 7 months to 8 months. For 189 it is 9 months to 11 months.




For 189, it has been updated 8 months to 11 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## Saif

Vkannav said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We got direct grant today on my wife’s bday.. we could not have asked for a btr gift😊😊..Had started this journey in nov 2015 with 60 points, then Jan 2017 filed again with 65, Jan 2018 with 70 and finally in June 2018 with 80 points ..,!!
> 
> This forum helped us a lot with answers to almost all the queries! Thanks to all of you and to all the best who are still awaiting their grant!Cheers!!
> 
> Lodgement date: 25th June
> Grant : 17th October
> IED: 21st June 2019


Congratulations! Happy for you.


----------



## kristinacastro

SN22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of lodging my 189 visa application. The last page of immiaccount Elodgement shows the required documents that need to be attached before payment of fees. I have most of the documents ready, but some salary slips and bank statements are pending. Can i lodge my application and pay the fees now and attach the remaining documents later? Regards.


Attached the required docs first, including PCC.
You can still add other docs later after payment.


----------



## kristinacastro

saifsd said:


> Vkannav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> We got direct grant today on my wife’s bday.. we could not have asked for a btr gift😊😊..Had started this journey in nov 2015 with 60 points, then Jan 2017 filed again with 65, Jan 2018 with 70 and finally in June 2018 with 80 points ..,!!
> 
> This forum helped us a lot with answers to almost all the queries! Thanks to all of you and to all the best who are still awaiting their grant!Cheers!!
> 
> Lodgement date: 25th June
> Grant : 17th October
> IED: 21st June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Happy for you.
Click to expand...

Congrats!! Wow that's less than 4 months!
BTW, what is IED?


----------



## neo2131

Its been 182 days since i have applied for 189 (18 April 18). Only received Imm commencement mail on 24 aug 189. Not sure when I will get the grant.

One question, IED depends on what? Thanks.


----------



## sammy163

dear friends 

I have two queries: My child passport is taken when he was 1month old. now he is 4.5yrs, it is obvious that his face is changed now. as i saw few co contacts in this regard;

1. if i have to do child facial changes declaration, who must sign this. 
2. if i go for updation of his passport, do i need to do his medical again?

Please help. I am getting doubly sure before I proceed.


----------



## sammy163

neo2131 said:


> Its been 182 days since i have applied for 189 (18 April 18). Only received Imm commencement mail on 24 aug 189. Not sure when I will get the grant.
> 
> One question, IED depends on what? Thanks.


please share your timelines.


----------



## sammy163

amitkb said:


> For 189, it has been updated 8 months to 11 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 189/261312
> Application lodged: 14-09-2018
> Grant: Waiting


what is the meaning of this. is it good or bad?


----------



## neo2131

Dillu85 said:


> please share your timelines.



Invitation: 18 April 18
Visa Lodged: 20 April 18
PCC from home country: issued on 02 Dec 2017 (Haven't stayed there more than one month in a year in past 5 years)
PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
Medical: 20 April 18

For spouse:

PCC from home country: 11 Dec 18
PCC from a country other than home country (stayed 2 years from 2014 to 2016), PCC collected after moving out): 26 Sep 2017
PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
Medical: 20 April 18

Immi commencement mail: 24 Aug 18.

Do let me know if you need more info. Thanks


----------



## bssanthosh47

neo2131 said:


> Its been 182 days since i have applied for 189 (18 April 18). Only received Imm commencement mail on 24 aug 189. Not sure when I will get the grant.
> 
> One question, IED depends on what? Thanks.


It depends on your PCC and Medicals . The first date among these 2 decides your IED


----------



## prateek_1103

Seniors please suggest me something. I have applied on 21st june 2018 for 263111 with 75 points. I havent got any commencement mail though i see people from same code getting direct grant around my date. Shall i call and speak to dha. Cause the wait is killing me now. Thanks for the reply in advance.


----------



## bssanthosh47

prateek_1103 said:


> Seniors please suggest me something. I have applied on 21st june 2018 for 263111 with 75 points. I havent got any commencement mail though i see people from same code getting direct grant around my date. Shall i call and speak to dha. Cause the wait is killing me now. Thanks for the reply in advance.


Calling DHA will not help . They will give a standard reply saying you are well within the prescribed processing time frame . All you can do is wait and pray for a grant soon .


----------



## neo2131

bssanthosh47 said:


> It depends on your PCC and Medicals . The first date among these 2 decides your IED


PCC from home country: issued on 02 Dec 2017 (Haven't stayed there more than one month in a year in past 5 years)
PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
Medical: 20 April 18

For spouse:

PCC from home country: 11 Dec 18
PCC from a country other than home country (stayed 2 years from 2014 to 2016), PCC collected after moving out): 26 Sep 2017
PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
Medical: 20 April 18

So which PCC they are going to consider? My home country or my country of residence?

Thanks


----------



## bssanthosh47

Dillu85 said:


> amitkb said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 189, it has been updated 8 months to 11 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 189/261312
> Application lodged: 14-09-2018
> Grant: Waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the meaning of this. is it good or bad?
Click to expand...

Makes no difference is what I feel . 9-11 months or 8-11 months


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys is the birth certificate given from Indian embassy valid? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki

csdhan said:


> It says 8-11 months on my immi page. Weird. :spy:


Mine too. It was 9-11 months yesterday. :noidea:


----------



## sammy163

vivinlobo said:


> Guys is the birth certificate given from Indian embassy valid?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


should be i feel.


----------



## bssanthosh47

neo2131 said:


> PCC from home country: issued on 02 Dec 2017 (Haven't stayed there more than one month in a year in past 5 years)
> PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
> Medical: 20 April 18
> 
> For spouse:
> 
> PCC from home country: 11 Dec 18
> PCC from a country other than home country (stayed 2 years from 2014 to 2016), PCC collected after moving out): 26 Sep 2017
> PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
> Medical: 20 April 18
> 
> So which PCC they are going to consider? My home country or my country of residence?
> 
> Thanks


Ideally it should be your present country where you have stayed for 5years now . But if they consider your home country PCC and you get a grant anytime soon your IED will be Dec 2018 and you can always request for IED waive off .
IF they consider your medicals also you are safe.

I am exactly not sure in multiple PCC scenario


----------



## Mirage_-

Hello! Got my (direct) grant today for family of 4, thank you Lord 🙂

Industrial Engineer, offshore
Lodge 25th June

Thanks to all of you. All the best, guys!


----------



## kristinacastro

bssanthosh47 said:


> neo2131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PCC from home country: issued on 02 Dec 2017 (Haven't stayed there more than one month in a year in past 5 years)
> PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
> Medical: 20 April 18
> 
> For spouse:
> 
> PCC from home country: 11 Dec 18
> PCC from a country other than home country (stayed 2 years from 2014 to 2016), PCC collected after moving out): 26 Sep 2017
> PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
> Medical: 20 April 18
> 
> So which PCC they are going to consider? My home country or my country of residence?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally it should be your present country where you have stayed for 5years now . But if they consider your home country PCC and you get a grant anytime soon your IED will be Dec 2018 and you can always request for IED waive off .
> IF they consider your medicals also you are safe.
> 
> I am exactly not sure in multiple PCC scenario
Click to expand...

Does IED means last date to enter Oz?


----------



## davidlovespressies

Mirage_- said:


> Hello! Got my (direct) grant today for family of 4, thank you Lord 🙂
> 
> Industrial Engineer, offshore
> Lodge 25th June
> 
> Thanks to all of you. All the best, guys!





Congratulations!


----------



## sammy163

Mirage_- said:


> Hello! Got my (direct) grant today for family of 4, thank you Lord 🙂
> 
> Industrial Engineer, offshore
> Lodge 25th June
> 
> Thanks to all of you. All the best, guys!


congrats


----------



## ankur14

Mirage_- said:


> Hello! Got my (direct) grant today for family of 4, thank you Lord 🙂
> 
> Industrial Engineer, offshore
> Lodge 25th June
> 
> Thanks to all of you. All the best, guys!


Many congratulations to you and your family. Kindly share your IED and update the immitracker as it will help applicant like us to keep track of grants.


----------



## kristinacastro

Sorry, "Immi commencement mail" means CO contact?


----------



## kristinacastro

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jerryniks

csdhan said:


> It says 8-11 months on my immi page. Weird. :spy:


You are right...in the morning it was showing 9 - 11 months. Could be a glitch. Apologies or misinformation.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little late but not too late to update this forum. This morning at around 3:22 AM IST we got our GRANT letters after 211 days since I lodged. It was my routine to check the emails after waking up at 6 AM. As usual I woke up and surprised to see 3 emails in my inbox with two of them stating IMMI GRANT Notification in the subject line. Third one was to inform me that my EOI has been removed from skillselect which is a normal phenomenon after grant.
> 
> It was a very long journey of close to 3 years. In November 2015 I first consulted for Australia Migration. Then I appeared for PTE exam for the first time on 29th December 2015. 1022 Days have passed since then. Uffffffffff.... :clock: My score then was 74,75,86,77. Enough to get 10 points and join the queue. I submitted ACS application on 16th Jan'16 and got ACS Assesment Outcome on 27th Jan'16.
> 
> It was the time when I was on 60 points. I submitted EOI on 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points.
> 
> I joined this forum in July 2016 then. By the time I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as well and this is my first post on this forum:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10623394.html#post10623394
> 
> Then on one day (27th July to be exact) I received mail from Victoria. My application was not successful so I didn't receive State Sponsorship invite. I updated the forum on the same day:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...te-sponsorship-post10695129.html#post10695129
> 
> 
> I waited and waited for around one year and then realized it's not going to work like that. Months passed by and Monthly invitation pages of the forum changed. I kept on joining those pages but couldn't secure 189 invite. This is the time I decided to give PTE again and again until I succeed.
> In the mean time I got 5 more points for experience. EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience on 1st Oct'17 with 65 points.
> 
> Kept on appearing for PTE again and again and helping people on expatforum.
> I also tried to get 5 extra points by adding my spouse but she couldn't crack PTE to score 50 points which is required to claim those 5 points. She tried both PTE and IELTS but Reading is her weakness it seems. Combining these two tests she appeared for 5 times.
> Then all of a sudden I realized my ACS is expiring so I Submitted ACS application agai on 17th Jan'18 and then my old ACS expired on 26th Jan'18. My first EOI also expired on 1st Feb'18.
> 
> Then one day I again appeared for PTE and voilaaa I got my desired score (79+ in all sections) on 18th Feb'18. It was my 13th Attempt for this exam. Wife appeared 5 times so total 18 attempts.
> 
> I couldn't submit EOI again as my ACS outcome was still pending. I got my 2nd ACS outcome on 5th Mar'18 and that is when I update my EOI with 75 points.
> I got invite on 7th Mar'18 and lodged my VISA application on 20th March 2018. Finally.......
> 
> Then again I never get anything easily.. I got CO Contact on 31st July for Employment Reference letters on company letter head which I didn't provide at first just because I didn't want my manager to know about my plans. I provided all the required documents on 13th August. Waiting continues.......
> 
> Then all of a sudden on 16th October i.e. today, I opened my mailbox first thing in the morning at 6 AM and realized I got my GRANT. I pinched myself at first to see if I am awake or still sleeping. I was awake indeed.
> 
> I have always helped people and have made many friends during my tenure here. @GUNBUN, @INTERNATIONALCANUCK. SEEMA SHARMA and many others.
> 
> There are some legends also who can't resist helping others even before their last moments. Yes I am talking about andreyxb and @newbienz (GABBAR). Hats of to you guys.
> 
> Guys, Please keep trying for whatever you want, you will get it someday. I hope this message will inspire someone to try harder.
> 
> To keep it simple, please refer to my timeline here(As I know sometimes few people can't see signature properly especially those who use Tapatalk):
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 16th Jan'16
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 27th Jan'16
> EOI Lodged: 31st Jan'16 with 60 Points
> EOI Updated with 5 extra points for Experience: 1st Oct'17 with 65 points
> ACS Expired: 26th Jan'18
> EOI Expired 1st Feb'18
> ACS Assessment Submitted again: 17th Jan'18
> Desired PTE Outcome: 18th Feb'18
> ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 5th Mar'18
> EOI Updated with 75 Points
> Invited: 7th Mar'18
> Visa Fee: 20th Mar’18
> CO Contact:31st July
> Grant: 16th Oct 2018
> 
> Cheers.


First of all many congratulations!!!!!!

Very inspiring and motivating journey of resilience, patience, and perseverance.

All the best for your next challenging journey which is to settle down in a new country.

Hope, you will fight it out as ever.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

Mirage_- said:


> Hello! Got my (direct) grant today for family of 4, thank you Lord 🙂
> 
> Industrial Engineer, offshore
> Lodge 25th June
> 
> Thanks to all of you. All the best, guys!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## ankur14

*189 Applications Track*

Total lodged cases b/w Jan'18 to Date are 878
Granted - 295
CO Contacted - 115
Lodged - 467

*Jan -16
Feb -13
Mar -33
Apr -38
May -37
Jun -55*

*Total pending cases till Jun'18 end - 192*

Jul -55
Aug -124
Sep -151
Oct -61

Total Pending Cases from Jul'18 to date - 391

A very long way to go for applicants from Q3 & Q4 of 2018.  Hopefully, DHA/DIBP speedup the process release the grants for applicants from Q1 & Q2. :fingerscrossed:


Source: Immitracker.com


----------



## Ptashant

CO contacted yesterday for pcc and medicals.
261311
80 points
Lodged 27 June
Co contact 16 Oct 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahaindia

Mirage_- said:


> Hello! Got my (direct) grant today for family of 4, thank you Lord 🙂
> 
> Industrial Engineer, offshore
> Lodge 25th June
> 
> Thanks to all of you. All the best, guys!


Wow, great news and 4 months flat, super .. Congratulations. 

Care to share the time line in your signature


----------



## Karthik.

Ptashant said:


> CO contacted yesterday for pcc and medicals.
> 261311
> 80 points
> Lodged 27 June
> Co contact 16 Oct
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi, did you load these docs upfront?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mahaindia

kristinacastro said:


> Sorry, "Immi commencement mail" means CO contact?


Nope, immi commencement is when your file moves from submitted to taken for review. 

CO contact will be done if required depending on the lack of documents it shows for the CO when they review your case. 

If they do not have any doubt in your case, it's direct grant


----------



## redato

*hi*

Hi guys could anyone tells me when was the las time a non prorata occupation got invited with 65 points under 189 visa. their statistics are bit confusing , it seems like no one gets an invitation for ages. thank you


----------



## mahaindia

ankur14 said:


> Total lodged cases b/w Jan'18 to Date are 878
> Granted - 295
> CO Contacted - 115
> Lodged - 467
> 
> *Jan -16
> Feb -13
> Mar -33
> Apr -38
> May -37
> Jun -55*
> 
> *Total pending cases till Jun'18 end - 192*
> 
> Jul -55
> Aug -124
> Sep -151
> Oct -61
> 
> Total Pending Cases from Jul'18 to date - 391
> 
> A very long way to go for applicants from Q3 & Q4 of 2018.  Hopefully, DHA/DIBP speedup the process release the grants for applicants from Q1 & Q2. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Source: Immitracker.com


That's great compilation of data, hope you are not working in data analytics domain


----------



## Ptashant

Except medicals and pcc..


Karthik. said:


> Hi, did you load these docs upfront?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Ptashant said:


> Except medicals and pcc..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi

who is your consultant, pls expose such idiots to the group? these are min requirements. how they are guiding wrongly. all the best, i wish you will get ur grant soon


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Yes I did, the problem is if you are from Delhi I reckon, the text length in the form was 2 characters short, so what I did was that I removed the 2 hyphens and typed all in one go, and it just fit in...hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply "saifsd", I was really wondering if no one faced this issue. For my kids birth certificate, the text length in the form is 3 characters short.


----------



## Bandish

luvjd said:


> Birth Certificate is not an identity document. Passport, PAN card Aadhar etc. are, but not the birth certificate. You don't need to add it under "Other Identity Documents". You can use it for age proof.


Hey "luvjd", Birth Certificate is actually an identity document and its there in the drop down list for "Other Identity Documents" in the visa form. Its also mentioned in wikipedia under "Identity_documents_of_India"

My concern was that the identifier in birth certificate of my kids is too long to fit in the field. When no one had reported this issue, I thought either no one has added birth certificate or that they did not face length issue until "saifsd" clarified it in another post.

Thanks for your help as well.


----------



## Sslou

Need your help in regard of bridging visa A matter.


Hi Expats, 

Would appreciate if you can help me answering in regard of this matter. So my question is I’m currently holding a student visa which will expire on 15 March 2019. I’ve also already got the skilled 189 invitation last 11 October and will lodge my visa this Thursday. It’s believed that I’ll be receiving my Bridging Visa A after I lodged my skilled 189 visa. My question is:

1) I’m planning to travel to my home country from 14 December 2018 till 10 January 2019. As my substantive visa (student visa) hasn’t yet expired, should I need to apply for Bridging Visa B?

2) Will my Bridging Visa A get affected when I travel overseas during that period if time (14 December - 10 January 2019) even though it won’t come in effect as my student visa isn’t yet expired? My student visa will expire on 15 March 2019.

Thank you, expats and will appreciate your helpful responses.


----------



## spirecode

Hi Guys,Finally after medicals in Bupa Sydney- my immiaccount is updated with 
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

is this normal ? I haven't got case officer allocated yet, august 28th logged in visa application.

hope to receive granny by December :_)

189/onshore Sydney/75 points software engineer


----------



## Karthik.

Sslou said:


> Need your help in regard of bridging visa A matter.
> 
> 
> Hi Expats,
> 
> Would appreciate if you can help me answering in regard of this matter. So my question is I’m currently holding a student visa which will expire on 15 March 2019. I’ve also already got the skilled 189 invitation last 11 October and will lodge my visa this Thursday. It’s believed that I’ll be receiving my Bridging Visa A after I lodged my skilled 189 visa. My question is:
> 
> 1) I’m planning to travel to my home country from 14 December 2018 till 10 January 2019. As my substantive visa (student visa) hasn’t yet expired, should I need to apply for Bridging Visa B?
> 
> 2) Will my Bridging Visa A get affected when I travel overseas during that period if time (14 December - 10 January 2019) even though it won’t come in effect as my student visa isn’t yet expired? My student visa will expire on 15 March 2019.
> 
> Thank you, expats and will appreciate your helpful responses.


I think you are still on student visa and bridging visa becomes active only when the student visa expires.. please wait for other experts to comment

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## spirecode

spirecode said:


> Hi Guys,Finally after medicals in Bupa Sydney- my immiaccount is updated with
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> is this normal ? I haven't got case officer allocated yet, august 28th logged in visa application.
> 
> hope to receive grant by December :_)
> 
> 189/onshore Sydney/75 points software engineer


typo error " GRANT By December "


----------



## spirecode

Karthik. said:


> I think you are still on student visa and bridging visa becomes active only when the student visa expires.. please wait for other experts to comment
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


correct, you can travel as your student visa is still active. BV comes into effect once old visa expires.


----------



## rahulpop1

Ankit Mehta said:


> First of all many congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very inspiring and motivating journey of resilience, patience, and perseverance.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best for your next challenging journey which is to settle down in a new country.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope, you will fight it out as ever.




Thank You!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

Dillu85 said:


> what is the meaning of this. is it good or bad?




Processing times are reduced by one month. Definitely a good thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## ankur14

Kinda working in same profile along with BI. 


mahaindia said:


> That's great compilation of data, hope you are not working in data analytics domain


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Great breakdown of the statistics.
Jan. applicants are just approaching the 9month mark. 84% of the months applications have been granted. All DIBP/DHA would say is that it's all within their standard processing times of having at least 75% processed within 8 months, and 90% processed within 11 months :rolleyes2:



ankur14 said:


> Total lodged cases b/w Jan'18 to Date are 878
> Granted - 295
> CO Contacted - 115
> Lodged - 467
> 
> *Jan -16
> Feb -13
> Mar -33
> Apr -38
> May -37
> Jun -55*
> 
> *Total pending cases till Jun'18 end - 192*
> 
> Jul -55
> Aug -124
> Sep -151
> Oct -61
> 
> Total Pending Cases from Jul'18 to date - 391
> 
> A very long way to go for applicants from Q3 & Q4 of 2018.  Hopefully, DHA/DIBP speedup the process release the grants for applicants from Q1 & Q2. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Source: Immitracker.com


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

prateek_1103 said:


> Seniors please suggest me something. I have applied on 21st june 2018 for 263111 with 75 points. I havent got any commencement mail though i see people from same code getting direct grant around my date. Shall i call and speak to dha. Cause the wait is killing me now. Thanks for the reply in advance.


Mate, u need to calm down. I lodged in June 14 with no grant or even a CO contact so far. Every application sooner or later will be finalised. 4 months will not get you any thing when you call DHA. It is still within their time limit.


----------



## prateek_1103

ahmed m. Khalil said:


> mate, u need to calm down. I lodged in june 14 with no grant or even a co contact so far. Every application sooner or later will be finalised. 4 months will not get you any thing when you call dha. It is still within their time limit.


i am calm only. Asked because people with similar timeline and same code got direct grant. No harm in asking here. Right ?


----------



## Sslou

@karthik @spirecode thank you so much!


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

prateek_1103 said:


> i am calm only. Asked because people with similar timeline and same code got direct grant. No harm in asking here. Right ?


Offcourse, there is no harm, you're right, and I meant no disrespect. Good luck.


----------



## bjg26

Sslou said:


> Need your help in regard of bridging visa A matter.
> 
> 
> Hi Expats,
> 
> Would appreciate if you can help me answering in regard of this matter. So my question is I’m currently holding a student visa which will expire on 15 March 2019. I’ve also already got the skilled 189 invitation last 11 October and will lodge my visa this Thursday. It’s believed that I’ll be receiving my Bridging Visa A after I lodged my skilled 189 visa. My question is:
> 
> 1) I’m planning to travel to my home country from 14 December 2018 till 10 January 2019. As my substantive visa (student visa) hasn’t yet expired, should I need to apply for Bridging Visa B?
> 
> 2) Will my Bridging Visa A get affected when I travel overseas during that period if time (14 December - 10 January 2019) even though it won’t come in effect as my student visa isn’t yet expired? My student visa will expire on 15 March 2019.
> 
> Thank you, expats and will appreciate your helpful responses.


No need to apply BVB as your Student visa is still active, you can use this student visa for travel. 

This will not affect BVA because it's still inactive, BVA will take into effect once your student visa expires.


----------



## prateek_1103

ahmed m. Khalil said:


> offcourse, there is no harm, you're right, and i meant no disrespect. Good luck.


i didnt mean any disrespect either. Good luck to you too. May you get your grant soon.


----------



## spirecode

GUNBUN said:


> With God's grace, I am extremely happy to share the news that I received my Direct Grant today after a wait of over 9 months and a journey of over 3 years.
> 
> 
> 189/261111
> Started: Jun-2015
> Invited: 09-Nov-2017 (75 pts)
> Lodged: 04-Jan-2018
> Immi Comm. Mail: 27-Jun-2018
> Grant: 09-Oct-2018
> 
> Yesterday it was my 7th and last call to DHA.


Congrats gunbun...how come i missed wishing you...congrats again mate..


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum. I'm planning to apply for Engineers Australia migration skills assessment. I completed my Bachelor degree in engineering in the year 2015. So which pathway should I follow - Competency Demonstration Report Pathway or Washington Accord ?

Please help!!

Thanks..


----------



## shekar.ym

Mirage_- said:


> Hello! Got my (direct) grant today for family of 4, thank you Lord 🙂
> 
> Industrial Engineer, offshore
> Lodge 25th June
> 
> Thanks to all of you. All the best, guys!


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

vivinlobo said:


> Guys is the birth certificate given from Indian embassy valid?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


should be... one guy used birth certificate from singapore/malaysian indian embassy and got his grant...dont remember this id...i guess Shouryuken


----------



## shekar.ym

Dillu85 said:


> dear friends
> 
> I have two queries: My child passport is taken when he was 1month old. now he is 4.5yrs, it is obvious that his face is changed now. as i saw few co contacts in this regard;
> 
> 1. if i have to do child facial changes declaration, who must sign this.
> 2. if i go for updation of his passport, do i need to do his medical again?
> 
> Please help. I am getting doubly sure before I proceed.


based on recent CO contacts on such cases, an affidavit has to be signed by Aus PR holder or Aus Citizen declaring that child is same and you need to submit kid's pics over a period of time.


----------



## Sslou

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sslou

bjg26 said:


> Sslou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need your help in regard of bridging visa A matter.
> 
> 
> Hi Expats,
> 
> Would appreciate if you can help me answering in regard of this matter. So my question is I’m currently holding a student visa which will expire on 15 March 2019. I’ve also already got the skilled 189 invitation last 11 October and will lodge my visa this Thursday. It’s believed that I’ll be receiving my Bridging Visa A after I lodged my skilled 189 visa. My question is:
> 
> 1) I’m planning to travel to my home country from 14 December 2018 till 10 January 2019. As my substantive visa (student visa) hasn’t yet expired, should I need to apply for Bridging Visa B?
> 
> 2) Will my Bridging Visa A get affected when I travel overseas during that period if time (14 December - 10 January 2019) even though it won’t come in effect as my student visa isn’t yet expired? My student visa will expire on 15 March 2019.
> 
> Thank you, expats and will appreciate your helpful responses.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to apply BVB as your Student visa is still active, you can use this student visa for travel.
> 
> This will not affect BVA because it's still inactive, BVA will take into effect once your student visa expires.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your helpful info!


----------



## Bhuto

*Can I do the payment by using my friend's Amex/Credit Card?*

Hello Friends,
Greetings!

I received invitation to apply on 11th of October, 2018 under 189. I am in the process of submitting my application. However, wanted to check from you whether I can submit the payment by using my friend's AMEX/Credit Card? Does it have any negative implication?

Kindest regards,
Saroj


----------



## ankur14

Dont use debit or credit card. It will be way expensive, get a forex card and then get it loaded with AUD equivalent to visa fee and then pay from that.


Bhuto said:


> Hello Friends,
> Greetings!
> 
> I received invitation to apply on 11th of October, 2018 under 189. I am in the process of submitting my application. However, wanted to check from you whether I can submit the payment by using my friend's AMEX/Credit Card? Does it have any negative implication?
> 
> Kindest regards,
> Saroj


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bhuto said:


> Hello Friends,
> Greetings!
> 
> I received invitation to apply on 11th of October, 2018 under 189. I am in the process of submitting my application. However, wanted to check from you whether I can submit the payment by using my friend's AMEX/Credit Card? Does it have any negative implication?
> 
> Kindest regards,
> Saroj


No issues in using your friends Credit card as long as that has the limit for payment and also you dont bail out from re-paying and he puts a legal case on you 
Joking 

Just check out the mark up charges/GST impact and any other charges on different cards and use the best . As ankur suggested Forex is the cheapest option atm. 

cheers
Santhosh


----------



## neo2131

kristinacastro said:


> Does IED means last date to enter Oz?


Yes. it is for initial entry. 

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## neo2131

bssanthosh47 said:


> Ideally it should be your present country where you have stayed for 5years now . But if they consider your home country PCC and you get a grant anytime soon your IED will be Dec 2018 and you can always request for IED waive off .
> IF they consider your medicals also you are safe.
> 
> I am exactly not sure in multiple PCC scenario


Thank you.  

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinpu

I summoned up courage and time to call up DHA today after seeing that the global processing times have become 8-11 months. This is now my 9th month waiting. anywho, to my surprise I was connected to a rep as soon as I dialled (that has not been my experience from the last time I called). The lady rep was very polite and looked into my application. She said that everything looks good and there is no further documentation required and its just a matter of the case officer taking a decision. She also said that she'd leave a note on the file that I had contacted regarding the application. 

As she was looking into the file, I also took the opportunity to tell her about my son's success in the Selective Entrance exams and how his admission is held up because we do not have a PR (this of course elicited no response, but I thought it was worthwhile putting it out there anyway).

Just thought of sharing my experience on the conversation I had with DHA rep. 274 days and counting...

Good luck everyone.



GUNBUN said:


> You can call them, no issues at all. Tell this is your 8th month going on, make him feel that you have not called to check the status of your file, instead, you want to check if any further document would be requested or not. Tell him you know processing time is 9-11 months but nothing has been requested so far.
> 
> Tell operator politely that you are planning some 3-4 weeks holiday or traveling overseas, so you wont be able to provide any docs meanwhile.
> 
> Insist him to take TRN number and load your case, once he does this...ask him straightforward questions like "Do you see - my application is healthy or something is holding it up? "
> 
> I hope you have gone through my previous post regarding call.
> 
> All the best, do let me know for any other help.


----------



## prateek_1103

Hey everyone.

I am more than happy to inform everyone that i got grant for myself today. I am a single applicant. Important pointers i feel i should share:
1. I didnt fill form 80
2. I didnt get any commencement mail.
3. I applied on 21st june for 263111 with 75 points
4. Ied is 26th june 2019
thanks a lot to everyone for their support and to seniors for answers my queries at time.


----------



## Binnie

Hi Vinpu I too called them last Friday the guy was very polite but in the beginning the guy did not ask me any of my detail not even my name and gave standard reply to wait. Did you experience same in the beginning?? But after insisting he opened up my file by asking my name and DOB and passport number but not TRN and said documents are complete and don't upload anything further unless CO ask and wait for decision. I told him my file is taking too long but he said nothing is too late as this is process.


----------



## kerberos

Bhuto said:


> Hello Friends,
> Greetings!
> 
> I received invitation to apply on 11th of October, 2018 under 189. I am in the process of submitting my application. However, wanted to check from you whether I can submit the payment by using my friend's AMEX/Credit Card? Does it have any negative implication?
> 
> Kindest regards,
> Saroj


No issue. I used my brother's Visa credit card because mine don't have a high enough limit.


----------



## Bhuto

Thanks Ankur for a swift response. I visited a few banks here in Bangalore. Most of them provides Multi Currency cards. I am little worried as most of the members in this forum hold an opinion that it fails while doing the payment. what you used while doing the payment? Single currency or multi currency card?

Thanks Bro for all your help.


----------



## mongapb05

prateek_1103 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am more than happy to inform everyone that i got grant for myself today. I am a single applicant. Important pointers i feel i should share:
> 1. I didnt fill form 80
> 2. I didnt get any commencement mail.
> 3. I applied on 21st june for 263111 with 75 points
> 4. Ied is 26th june 2019
> thanks a lot to everyone for their support and to seniors for answers my queries at time.


Congratulations, 
DID u submit birth certificate? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjg26

prateek_1103 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am more than happy to inform everyone that i got grant for myself today. I am a single applicant. Important pointers i feel i should share:
> 1. I didnt fill form 80
> 2. I didnt get any commencement mail.
> 3. I applied on 21st june for 263111 with 75 points
> 4. Ied is 26th june 2019
> thanks a lot to everyone for their support and to seniors for answers my queries at time.


Congrtulations!


----------



## davidlovespressies

prateek_1103 said:


> hey everyone.
> 
> I am more than happy to inform everyone that i got grant for myself today. I am a single applicant. Important pointers i feel i should share:
> 1. I didnt fill form 80
> 2. I didnt get any commencement mail.
> 3. I applied on 21st june for 263111 with 75 points
> 4. Ied is 26th june 2019
> thanks a lot to everyone for their support and to seniors for answers my queries at time.




congratulations


----------



## vinpu

Binnie - my experience was a bit different and it could possibly be because I mentioned to the rep upfront that I lodged my application in January. But I definitely had a similar experience when I had called them back in May this year. Hope this helps and good luck to you.

Cheers!



Binnie said:


> Hi Vinpu I too called them last Friday the guy was very polite but in the beginning the guy did not ask me any of my detail not even my name and gave standard reply to wait. Did you experience same in the beginning?? But after insisting he opened up my file by asking my name and DOB and passport number but not TRN and said documents are complete and don't upload anything further unless CO ask and wait for decision. I told him my file is taking too long but he said nothing is too late as this is process.


----------



## kidambi28

Hello All,

I got my invite on 11 Oct 18. I am in the process of applying for the Visa. Will keep posting my experience going forward.

------------------------

ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) 
My points: 75(189) 
Age points: 30
PTE: 20 (1st Attempt)[L-80, S-90, R-90, W-83]
Education: 15 (B.Tech)
Exp: 10(5.5 years after 6-year deduction for RPL)
EOI Date: 26/09/2018
Invitation Date: 11/10/2018
PCC: 18/10/2018
Medicals: TBD
Visa Application: TBD
Grant: TBD


----------



## neo2131

kidambi28 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my invite on 11 Oct 18. I am in the process of applying for the Visa. Will keep posting my experience going forward.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> My points: 75(189)
> Age points: 30
> PTE: 20 (1st Attempt)[L-80, S-90, R-90, W-83]
> Education: 15 (B.Tech)
> Exp: 10(5.5 years after 6-year deduction for RPL)
> EOI Date: 26/09/2018
> Invitation Date: 11/10/2018
> PCC: 18/10/2018
> Medicals: TBD
> Visa Application: TBD
> Grant: TBD


All the best.


----------



## shekar.ym

prateek_1103 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am more than happy to inform everyone that i got grant for myself today. I am a single applicant. Important pointers i feel i should share:
> 1. I didnt fill form 80
> 2. I didnt get any commencement mail.
> 3. I applied on 21st june for 263111 with 75 points
> 4. Ied is 26th june 2019
> thanks a lot to everyone for their support and to seniors for answers my queries at time.




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

kidambi28 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my invite on 11 Oct 18. I am in the process of applying for the Visa. Will keep posting my experience going forward.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> My points: 75(189)
> Age points: 30
> PTE: 20 (1st Attempt)[L-80, S-90, R-90, W-83]
> Education: 15 (B.Tech)
> Exp: 10(5.5 years after 6-year deduction for RPL)
> EOI Date: 26/09/2018
> Invitation Date: 11/10/2018
> PCC: 18/10/2018
> Medicals: TBD
> Visa Application: TBD
> Grant: TBD




Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Bhuto said:


> Thanks Ankur for a swift response. I visited a few banks here in Bangalore. Most of them provides Multi Currency cards. I am little worried as most of the members in this forum hold an opinion that it fails while doing the payment. what you used while doing the payment? Single currency or multi currency card?
> 
> Thanks Bro for all your help.


Actually I used a debit card with international transactions enabled on it however it was a big mistake from my part as I end up paying INR ~14k extra for the conversion and GST. I would recommend to use Axis bank multi-currency card as I have used it earlier to make purchases (USD) online from a global e-commerce website and it worked for me. I think that should work for AUD as well. Also, keep the additional charges for card transaction in mind while loading the card.


----------



## Ptashant

Hi all,

Is there any email address where I can chase my pcc application? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

shekar.ym said:


> based on recent CO contacts on such cases, an affidavit has to be signed by Aus PR holder or Aus Citizen declaring that child is same and you need to submit kid's pics over a period of time.


Thank you Bro


----------



## RockyRaj

Dillu85 said:


> dear friends
> 
> I have two queries: My child passport is taken when he was 1month old. now he is 4.5yrs, it is obvious that his face is changed now. as i saw few co contacts in this regard;
> 
> 1. if i have to do child facial changes declaration, who must sign this.
> 2. if i go for updation of his passport, do i need to do his medical again?
> 
> Please help. I am getting doubly sure before I proceed.




Is it not that you need to get a new one since for child passport validity is only 5 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

RockyRaj said:


> Is it not that you need to get a new one since for child passport validity is only 5 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, but i already lodged visa, if i change passport, all documents have reference to old passport number that's y.. am thinking of option1


----------



## csdhan

Bhuto said:


> Thanks Ankur for a swift response. I visited a few banks here in Bangalore. Most of them provides Multi Currency cards. I am little worried as most of the members in this forum hold an opinion that it fails while doing the payment. what you used while doing the payment? Single currency or multi currency card?
> 
> Thanks Bro for all your help.


Multi currency works just fine. Just make sure that you can load in AUD too. Some cards have option to load USD only and can be used in any currency. Problem with them is that they'll use the USD to AUD conversion rate on the payment date. 

I used HDFC's Forex plus card and it worked with no problems. Costed some 6k INR extra for two people.


----------



## bssanthosh47

prateek_1103 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am more than happy to inform everyone that i got grant for myself today. I am a single applicant. Important pointers i feel i should share:
> 1. I didnt fill form 80
> 2. I didnt get any commencement mail.
> 3. I applied on 21st june for 263111 with 75 points
> 4. Ied is 26th june 2019
> thanks a lot to everyone for their support and to seniors for answers my queries at time.


Congratulations Prateek,

Your calmness paid off  

Enjoy the grant and good luck for future tasks 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Ptashant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there any email address where I can chase my pcc application?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


From where have you applied for PCC ; withtin India or overseas ?
Did you not get the PCC in hand from PSK ? Did they subject it to police verification ? You have provided very limited information in your query ! 

If you have applied for PCC from India , there is no way you can chase the PCC application . Only option is to go to the PSK Regional office in your area and try to get an update from there if they are ready to provide you the information .

I hope you have registered for the SMS alert update while applying for PCC . If you have done it you would have received regular message updates . Check with your nearest police station if they have received the file for verification .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Uzma_M

Hello, please advise if PCC is required for 14 months old baby. We need PCC from India. Please suggest. Thanks


----------



## Ismiya

No need for kids..


Uzma_M said:


> Hello, please advise if PCC is required for 14 months old baby. We need PCC from India. Please suggest. Thanks


----------



## anshman

189/342313
Started: Sept-2015
Invited: 12-July-2018 (70 pts)
Lodged: 26-July-2018
Grant: Waiting

Guys anybody over here who has lodged 189 in june/july'18, and received a grant??


----------



## sammy163

Uzma_M said:


> Hello, please advise if PCC is required for 14 months old baby. We need PCC from India. Please suggest. Thanks


no pcc for under 18yrs dependants


----------



## Ptashant

Thank you very much.
I should ve given most information.
I applied it through uae and it has been 2 weeks. I will give it 1 more week else I ll have to check how to expedite the application.


bssanthosh47 said:


> From where have you applied for PCC ; withtin India or overseas ?
> Did you not get the PCC in hand from PSK ? Did they subject it to police verification ? You have provided very limited information in your query !
> 
> If you have applied for PCC from India , there is no way you can chase the PCC application . Only option is to go to the PSK Regional office in your area and try to get an update from there if they are ready to provide you the information .
> 
> I hope you have registered for the SMS alert update while applying for PCC . If you have done it you would have received regular message updates . Check with your nearest police station if they have received the file for verification .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Ptashant said:


> Thank you very much.
> I should ve given most information.
> I applied it through uae and it has been 2 weeks. I will give it 1 more week else I ll have to check how to expedite the application.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Then dont waste time, go to nearest indian embssey, seek appointment with passport officer, apprise him your passport details and bls ref number. ask him to update you. he will search his emails or latest communication on that.

max he will tell call your local rpo or send someone to local rpo and get the feedback. 

all the best and let me know if any.


----------



## souvlaki

Is there a difference in processing time for onshore & offshore 189 applications?


----------



## rakeshkkurien

Hi , Can anyone please direct me to the group discussing Child Visa 101


----------



## Gods grace

There is no difference in processing time whether it’s offshore or onshore


----------



## prateek_1103

mongapb05 said:


> congratulations,
> did u submit birth certificate?
> 
> Sent from my bln-l22 using tapatalk


no i didnt. I just submitted my 1oth passing certificate.


----------



## prateek_1103

bssanthosh47 said:


> congratulations prateek,
> 
> your calmness paid off :d
> 
> enjoy the grant and good luck for future tasks
> 
> cheers
> santhosh


thanks a lot. I know right. I hope everyone waiting for their grant get it soon.


----------



## Uzma_M

Dillu85 said:


> Uzma_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, please advise if PCC is required for 14 months old baby. We need PCC from India. Please suggest. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> no pcc for under 18yrs dependants
Click to expand...

Thanks you so much..


----------



## internationalcanuck

You can only go through the Washington accord if your university is in a country that is part of the washington accord, otherwise you have to do the competency demonstration.



aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I'm planning to apply for Engineers Australia migration skills assessment. I completed my Bachelor degree in engineering in the year 2015. So which pathway should I follow - Competency Demonstration Report Pathway or Washington Accord ?
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## bssanthosh47

prateek_1103 said:


> thanks a lot. I know right. I hope everyone waiting for their grant get it soon.


Yeah hope so 

I am sitting worried day by day and the holiday season ahead only gives me chills  

keping fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bssanthosh47

rakeshkkurien said:


> Hi , Can anyone please direct me to the group discussing Child Visa 101


here you go 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...sa-offshore-subclass-101-processing-time.html


----------



## internationalcanuck

I had a CO request for information on Aug. 4th, I replied with all the documentation requested by Aug. 28th.
Today I called DHA to follow up. The guy was polite and looked up my file when I told him that a CO had contacted me. I mentioned to him that I would be travelling for 1.5 months so if the case officer needed more information during that time it might be difficult to get to it immediately. I asked him if he could leave a note for the case officer asking if they require more information. He simply said they will contact you through your immiaccount and the e-mail on file if they need anymore information.


----------



## Saif

internationalcanuck said:


> I had a CO request for information on Aug. 4th, I replied with all the documentation requested by Aug. 28th.
> Today I called DHA to follow up. The guy was polite and looked up my file when I told him that a CO had contacted me. I mentioned to him that I would be travelling for 1.5 months so if the case officer needed more information during that time it might be difficult to get to it immediately. I asked him if he could leave a note for the case officer asking if they require more information. He simply said they will contact you through your immiaccount and the e-mail on file if they need anymore information.


I think the days of 'GUNBUN reasoning' are over with the call center guys at DHA 
Error::Format overused! 
Time to create new meaningful conversation script guys


----------



## bssanthosh47

internationalcanuck said:


> I had a CO request for information on Aug. 4th, I replied with all the documentation requested by Aug. 28th.
> Today I called DHA to follow up. The guy was polite and looked up my file when I told him that a CO had contacted me. I mentioned to him that I would be travelling for 1.5 months so if the case officer needed more information during that time it might be difficult to get to it immediately. I asked him if he could leave a note for the case officer asking if they require more information. He simply said they will contact you through your immiaccount and the e-mail on file if they need anymore information.


Your gant is just around the corner buddy . Looking at the trend you should get it anytime soon  

Be positive 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## kerberos

Hooray! My Malaysian PCC is ready to be collected after 5 weeks!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Haha yes.....
Although I really am going to be travelling, so I wasn't lying!




saifsd said:


> I think the days of 'GUNBUN reasoning' are over with the call center guys at DHA
> Error::Format overused!
> Time to create new meaningful conversation script guys


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yeah, I know I'm still within the processing times. But I am concerned about providing information if I am away travelling for business.
It would be nice if the grant could come before the Christmas holidays and all their COs go on leave for a month, slowing down the processing times again lol



bssanthosh47 said:


> Your gant is just around the corner buddy . Looking at the trend you should get it anytime soon
> 
> Be positive
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

anshman said:


> 189/342313
> Started: Sept-2015
> Invited: 12-July-2018 (70 pts)
> Lodged: 26-July-2018
> Grant: Waiting
> 
> Guys anybody over here who has lodged 189 in june/july'18, and received a grant??


June yes , There were many grants reported for June and recent grant reported for a june case was dtd 30th i guess . 
July there have been multiple grants reported on immitracker . Latest being dtd 6th july. 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

internationalcanuck said:


> Haha yes.....
> Although I really am going to be travelling, so I wasn't lying!


I was just kidding 

Completely agree with bssanthosh47, your grant is just around the corner mate. If the CC guy opened your file and told you what you said, IMO no further information is required, it is just a matter of time, you may get it sooner as the coming holiday season could turn out to be a blessing in disguise, as for most people (including me ) try to wrap up all pending work before going on a long break, hope that works in your favor and you get it before the festive season...good luck!


----------



## wrecker

internationalcanuck said:


> Yeah, I know I'm still within the processing times. But I am concerned about providing information if I am away travelling for business.
> It would be nice if the grant could come before the Christmas holidays and all their COs go on leave for a month, slowing down the processing times again lol


I have just been looking at grant data for past 3 years. I see that Dec and Jan for all 3 years have been decently active (as compared to some of the other months) in terms of grants given. The holiday days for COs seem to be the usual that everyone has. In fact I have seen grants even between 25th Dec and 1st Jan as well. 

Just trying to figure why everyone says Dec and Jan are slow months especially when there are a comparable number of grants in those two months. 

If anything I feel that May to September (last year September being the exception) are slow months. This year all months since May have been slow with only a single month hardly crossing 100 grants and a slow downward (uneven but downward) curve being observable. The trend is clear, DHA are following the timelines. They are clearing 50% cases within 3.5 to 4 months. Another 25% cases by 8 - 9 month mark making it 75% cases being approved by 9 months. Another 15% (cumulative 90%) being cleared by 11 months mark.

I am suspecting one of the 2 coming months, either November or December to be a big one considering
- the no. of invites that have been sent out and 
- with new immigration policy being touted

to ensure all cases lodged before the new policy are cleared quickly. 

Anyway, I digress. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## yogithegreat

Hi Guys,

Need some info.

I had lodged visa on 30th may for myself, wife and daughter. During medical we got to know that my wife lungs are not clear. Then we were asked to do all possible tests, xray, ct, broncho, genexpert - all came negative and finally today the status has changed to health clearance provided - no action required.

Does it mean that i (for wife) wont be required to give 815 health undertaking?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3

I have bank statements in pdf from my bank and it is password protected. How can i upload it? Is there a way to remove the password protection? Also i am unable to highlight salary credits as it is a secure file. 

Can anyone pls help..How did you guys upload bank statements. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wrecker

rsa3 said:


> I have bank statements in pdf from my bank and it is password protected. How can i upload it? Is there a way to remove the password protection? Also i am unable to highlight salary credits as it is a secure file.
> 
> Can anyone pls help..How did you guys upload bank statements. Thanks in advance!


Print them, highlight the salary deposits, scan them back and upload.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

rsa3 said:


> I have bank statements in pdf from my bank and it is password protected. How can i upload it? Is there a way to remove the password protection? Also i am unable to highlight salary credits as it is a secure file.
> 
> Can anyone pls help..How did you guys upload bank statements. Thanks in advance!


Just load your file to a explorer or browser and print it from there to PDF . Password will be broken and you can edit it using a pdf editor to highlight the salary portions 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

wrecker said:


> Print them, highlight the salary deposits, scan them back and upload.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This will end up increasing the file size buddy


----------



## wrecker

bssanthosh47 said:


> This will end up increasing the file size buddy


Yes, depends on scan settings but not impossible to get decent scans. Print to PDF is another good option that you mentioned. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

rsa3 said:


> I have bank statements in pdf from my bank and it is password protected. How can i upload it? Is there a way to remove the password protection? Also i am unable to highlight salary credits as it is a secure file.
> 
> Can anyone pls help..How did you guys upload bank statements. Thanks in advance!




What I did was open the file once you enter password and then print again as a PDF file and save in a different area. Then you should be able to open that file without entering password


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yeah, the statistics don't lie.
Just watching the forum threads, we all like to come up with projections of why we haven't received our grant yet:
- "It's Christmas/summer holiday season in Australia!"
- "It's end of financial year in July, so they aren't processing until they have their new budget/immigration target!"
- "It's slow this month, but next month will be a BATCH PROCESS like in Sept 2017!"
- "they're understaffed"
- "they're favoring onshore applicants!"
- "they're favoring people from different nationalities/ANZSCO codes than me!"
- "the delay in citizenship grants by case officers, has slowed down 189 visa processing!"

Did I get them all? 
It's like the stock market, we can't predict the future based on past trends. We can only see the trend in hindsight after having all the data.



wrecker said:


> I have just been looking at grant data for past 3 years. I see that Dec and Jan for all 3 years have been decently active (as compared to some of the other months) in terms of grants given. The holiday days for COs seem to be the usual that everyone has. In fact I have seen grants even between 25th Dec and 1st Jan as well.
> 
> Just trying to figure why everyone says Dec and Jan are slow months especially when there are a comparable number of grants in those two months.
> 
> If anything I feel that May to September (last year September being the exception) are slow months. This year all months since May have been slow with only a single month hardly crossing 100 grants and a slow downward (uneven but downward) curve being observable. The trend is clear, DHA are following the timelines. They are clearing 50% cases within 3.5 to 4 months. Another 25% cases by 8 - 9 month mark making it 75% cases being approved by 9 months. Another 15% (cumulative 90%) being cleared by 11 months mark.
> 
> I am suspecting one of the 2 coming months, either November or December to be a big one considering
> - the no. of invites that have been sent out and
> - with new immigration policy being touted
> 
> to ensure all cases lodged before the new policy are cleared quickly.
> 
> Anyway, I digress.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3

bssanthosh47 said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have bank statements in pdf from my bank and it is password protected. How can i upload it? Is there a way to remove the password protection? Also i am unable to highlight salary credits as it is a secure file.
> 
> Can anyone pls help..How did you guys upload bank statements. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Just load your file to a explorer or browser and print it from there to PDF . Password will be broken and you can edit it using a pdf editor to highlight the salary portions
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Thanks Santhosh. Shall try it rightaway.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Hello



With God's grace, got grants for me, my wife and my son a while ago. 



189 / 261312 / Lodged on 23rd June



Thanks.


----------



## bjg26

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello
> 
> With God's grace, got grants for me, wife and son a while ago.
> 
> 189 / 261312 / Lodged on 23rd June
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulatuons!


----------



## Saif

rsa3 said:


> I have bank statements in pdf from my bank and it is password protected. How can i upload it? Is there a way to remove the password protection? Also i am unable to highlight salary credits as it is a secure file.
> 
> Can anyone pls help..How did you guys upload bank statements. Thanks in advance!


1. Print to pdf
2. Use acrobat DC to highlight

Cheers!


----------



## Saif

How much money (in AUD or INR) do I need to load in a forex card? The price estimator says 7,510.00 AUD for the four of us, is it all or do they also charge taxes etc. over and above?


----------



## Airav2AU

rsa3 said:


> I have bank statements in pdf from my bank and it is password protected. How can i upload it? Is there a way to remove the password protection? Also i am unable to highlight salary credits as it is a secure file.
> 
> Can anyone pls help..How did you guys upload bank statements. Thanks in advance!


Open pdf in chrome browser and while printing you have a option to save as PDF.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airav2AU

Should we upload all pages of passport with stampings ?

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Airav2AU said:


> Should we upload all pages of passport with stampings ?
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


Yes, that helps verifying your travels you mention in Form 80


----------



## Saif

How much money (in AUD or INR) do I need to load in a forex card? The price estimator says 7,510.00 AUD for the four of us, is it all or do they also charge taxes etc. over and above?


----------



## Karthik.

bssanthosh47 said:


> Just load your file to a explorer or browser and print it from there to PDF . Password will be broken and you can edit it using a pdf editor to highlight the salary portions
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Hi, is it important to highlight salary...I didn't do it ..hope it won't be an issue

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hemanth87

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> With God's grace, got grants for me, my wife and my son a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 189 / 261312 / Lodged on 23rd June
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Congratulations, Did you update in the Immitracker. We can see one more grant reported in Immitracker today.
Vairamuthu lodge date is 8th Mar


----------



## wrecker

Karthik. said:


> Hi, is it important to highlight salary...I didn't do it ..hope it won't be an issue
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Anything that helps the CO to verify your claims and make their life easier helps. It is not a mandate though.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Hi experts,
I created an immi account and filled out almost all details. But I couldn´t find the option for generating HAP-ID and my health declarations. I wanted actually do the medicals before applying but I can´t find this option in immi account. What should I do? Should I first pay the fee and then this option will appear?
Thanks


----------



## Airav2AU

Ptera said:


> Hi experts,
> I created an immi account and filled out almost all details. But I couldn´t find the option for generating HAP-ID and my health declarations. I wanted actually do the medicals before applying but I can´t find this option in immi account. What should I do? Should I first pay the fee and then this option will appear?
> Thanks


You have to pay first.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik.

wrecker said:


> Anything that helps the CO to verify your claims and make their life easier helps. It is not a mandate though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks, I thought 95 % of the credit was salary, so very easy to validate...no one was depositing any money into my account 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Airav2AU said:


> You have to pay first.
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply!
I assume after I pay, the application will be submitted.
I saw that many people did the medicals before applying. How is it possible?


----------



## Mohammed786

Ptera said:


> Hi experts,
> I created an immi account and filled out almost all details. But I couldn´t find the option for generating HAP-ID and my health declarations. I wanted actually do the medicals before applying but I can´t find this option in immi account. What should I do? Should I first pay the fee and then this option will appear?
> Thanks


There will be an option of my health declaration on the immi account. No, you don't need to pay first for availing that option. Just click the option "New application" and then under "health" category, you will be able to find "My health declaration"


----------



## Saif

How much money (in AUD or INR) do I need to load in a forex card? The price estimator says 7,510.00 AUD for the four of us, is it all or do they also charge taxes etc. over and above?
Anyone who paid visa fees recently? Sheykar/Shailender bros?


----------



## internationalcanuck

All pages are not required.
It used to be a requirement, but many countries now issue electronic travel visas, or have visa-free requirements between certain countries.
If you want to do it, but the additional information will most likely delay your grant as they review it. If they have any serious concerns about your travels, most likely they would call you in for an interview to the embassy/consulate at which time you'd show your passport.
I haven't read of anyone being rejected based on the countries they traveled too. I suspect its very rare.



Airav2AU said:


> Should we upload all pages of passport with stampings ?
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

internationalcanuck said:


> All pages are not required.
> It used to be a requirement, but many countries now issue electronic travel visas, or have visa-free requirements between certain countries.
> If you want to do it, but the additional information will most likely delay your grant as they review it. If they have any serious concerns about your travels, most likely they would call you in for an interview to the embassy/consulate at which time you'd show your passport.
> I haven't read of anyone being rejected based on the countries they traveled too. I suspect its very rare.


But dont you think it could be supporting evidence and help avoid verification of the details of your travels that you mention in Form 80?


----------



## Ptera

Mohammed786 said:


> There will be an option of my health declaration on the immi account. No, you don't need to pay first for availing that option. Just click the option "New application" and then under "health" category, you will be able to find "My health declaration"


Thanks mate! Just another question. Can I pay the fee and apply now. Then upload all documents together with medicals, PCC and Form 80 & 1221 two or three weeks later? Will it somehow delay the process? 
P.S.: I have to to apply until 10 Dec.


----------



## ankur14

wrecker said:


> I have just been looking at grant data for past 3 years. I see that Dec and Jan for all 3 years have been decently active (as compared to some of the other months) in terms of grants given. The holiday days for COs seem to be the usual that everyone has. In fact I have seen grants even between 25th Dec and 1st Jan as well.
> 
> Just trying to figure why everyone says Dec and Jan are slow months especially when there are a comparable number of grants in those two months.
> 
> If anything I feel that May to September (last year September being the exception) are slow months. This year all months since May have been slow with only a single month hardly crossing 100 grants and a slow downward (uneven but downward) curve being observable. The trend is clear, DHA are following the timelines. They are clearing 50% cases within 3.5 to 4 months. Another 25% cases by 8 - 9 month mark making it 75% cases being approved by 9 months. Another 15% (cumulative 90%) being cleared by 11 months mark.
> 
> I am suspecting one of the 2 coming months, either November or December to be a big one considering
> - the no. of invites that have been sent out and
> - with new immigration policy being touted
> 
> to ensure all cases lodged before the new policy are cleared quickly.
> 
> Anyway, I digress.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Kudos for the analysis. 
I did some digging from my end and found that in 2017 total 386 cases were granted visa 189 ( Oct - 115, Nov - 138 & Dec - 133) where in 2018 only 45 cases got their grant so in October. The concern is that hardly 2-3 cases per day are getting grants and at this pace Oct'18 will not be able touch even 100 grants. Due policy & processing time changes by DHA/DIBP grants are now given in small amount as compare to 2017.

Total Grants 2017 - 1796
Total Grants 2018 (as on today) - 1146

Do you think DHA will be clear 650 cases in next 74 days atleast meet the last year grant count?

Source: immitracker 
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...tracker-sc189/analytics/visa-grants-by-period


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Thanks mate! Just another question. Can I pay the fee and apply now. Then upload all documents together with medicals, PCC and Form 80 & 1221 two or three weeks later? Will it somehow delay the process?
> P.S.: I have to to apply until 10 Dec.


You still have a lot of time to submit, so upload all documents first, if you dont then you'll have to provide reasons why you are not able to upload them now. Arrange everything and go for it. Good luck!


----------



## Ptera

saifsd said:


> You still have a lot of time to submit, so upload all documents first, if you dont then you'll have to provide reasons why you are not able to upload them now. Arrange everything and go for it. Good luck!


Thank you. I´m a bit confused. As far as I understand I need to pay fee and submit application first and then upload all documents. Correct? Or can I upload documents first and then a pay visa fee and submit my application?


----------



## kbjan26

*Missing HAP ID is generated in less than 24 hours by CO*

Hi All,

My first CO contact happened on 16th October asking for my wife's and new born's medicals. However , HAP ID was missing for new born. I dropped an email and called customer care to notify CO.

Gladly , CO responded back in 24 hours with HAP ID. Yipeee


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Thank you. I´m a bit confused. As far as I understand I need to pay fee and submit application first and then upload all documents. Correct? Or can I upload documents first and then a pay visa fee and submit my application?


They have changed it since July, you need to upload the docs first and then pay, if you cant then you need to give reasons...I'm in the same boat needing to upload everything by 10 Nov.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I've filled up 3 passports in the past 10 years.
Half of the stamps aren't even legible because they've been stamped over.
I think DHA realized how futile it is to provide stamps.
For example no passports are stamped travelling between Canada and the U.S.
If you are european you can travel to throughout all countries of the EU without a passport/visa.
People make daily trips across all those borders that wouldn't be captured on a passport.

I haven't heard of anyone being rejected for not providing copies of passport with visa entry stamps. I think they've eliminated it as a requirement because there will be people that have travelled so much



saifsd said:


> But dont you think it could be supporting evidence and help avoid verification of the details of your travels that you mention in Form 80?


----------



## Bandish

Is Skillselect unavailable now? I see 'Server error' while trying to login.


----------



## sammy163

Bandish said:


> Is Skillselect unavailable now? I see 'Server error' while trying to login.


its working fine. it will be down on 21st.


----------



## Ptera

saifsd said:


> They have changed it since July, you need to upload the docs first and then pay, if you cant then you need to give reasons...I'm in the same boat needing to upload everything by 10 Nov.


Thank you my friend. Now, it´s almost clear. 
So in other words, I can now upload documents one by one during coming weeks, generate now HAP-ID before lodging visa through my Health Declarations, then make medicals and after I have everything together with PCC, pay the fee and submit visa application? 
Pls correct me if I´m wrong.


----------



## Bandish

Dillu85 said:


> its working fine. it will be down on 21st.


When I try to login through this link https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
it throws 'Server Error' for me.


----------



## rahulpop1

Agree.. Even I have not provided stamping pages. Just 1st and last page of passport with my details that's it.


internationalcanuck said:


> I've filled up 3 passports in the past 10 years.
> Half of the stamps aren't even legible because they've been stamped over.
> I think DHA realized how futile it is to provide stamps.
> For example no passports are stamped travelling between Canada and the U.S.
> If you are european you can travel to throughout all countries of the EU without a passport/visa.
> People make daily trips across all those borders that wouldn't be captured on a passport.
> 
> I haven't heard of anyone being rejected for not providing copies of passport with visa entry stamps. I think they've eliminated it as a requirement because there will be people that have travelled so much


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> With God's grace, got grants for me, my wife and my son a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 189 / 261312 / Lodged on 23rd June
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Congratulations.. 


Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> With God's grace, got grants for me, my wife and my son a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 189 / 261312 / Lodged on 23rd June
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> With God's grace, got grants for me, my wife and my son a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 189 / 261312 / Lodged on 23rd June
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations, 
DID u upload birth certificate? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

I think they would only ask for passports stamps in very rare cases.
For some people that travel extensively to the same country and didn't need a visa/entry stamp, how would you remember every visit from 10 years ago?

btw, how's your travel plans coming along? 



rahulpop1 said:


> Agree.. Even I have not provided stamping pages. Just 1st and last page of passport with my details that's it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Will travel sometime in FEBRUARY. 
Comparing various flight options now. You will get grant soon brother. Will catch up in Melbourne.
@GUNBUN and @SHORYUKEN When will you move permanently?


internationalcanuck said:


> I think they would only ask for passports stamps in very rare cases.
> For some people that travel extensively to the same country and didn't need a visa/entry stamp, how would you remember every visit from 10 years ago?
> 
> btw, how's your travel plans coming along?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

ankur14 said:


> Kudos for the analysis.
> I did some digging from my end and found that in 2017 total 386 cases were granted visa 189 ( Oct - 115, Nov - 138 & Dec - 133) where in 2018 only 45 cases got their grant so in October. The concern is that hardly 2-3 cases per day are getting grants and at this pace Oct'18 will not be able touch even 100 grants. Due policy & processing time changes by DHA/DIBP grants are now given in small amount as compare to 2017.
> 
> Total Grants 2017 - 1796
> Total Grants 2018 (as on today) - 1146
> 
> Do you think DHA will be clear 650 cases in next 74 days atleast meet the last year grant count?
> 
> Source: immitracker
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...tracker-sc189/analytics/visa-grants-by-period


First things first. Australian fiscal year is July to June and not Jan to Dec. So, they are under no pressure to complete certain no. of visas by December. Currently, DHA are able to showcase that they are more than capable of remaining within the processing time lines they mentioned and are reasonable in order to grant someone a PR. 

My assumption here is simply based on the fact that DHA grants 20K 189 visas every year. So on average 1500 visas needs to be granted every month. Immitracker is known to be used only by 1/10th the sample (not calculated by me but something which senior users of this forum have mentioned) or even lesser. that makes it 130 -150 grants a month. And currently around 80 visas seems be granted on average in last 4 month's.

For this reason I do feel that the no. of grants per month being issued right now should increase at some point. Whether that is through batch processing in a single month (September, 2017) or through higher grants per month ( First Quarter, 2018), I do not know. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Bandish said:


> When I try to login through this link https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
> it throws 'Server Error' for me.


Bandish, what's your lodgement date?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Thank you my friend. Now, it´s almost clear.
> So in other words, I can now upload documents one by one during coming weeks, generate now HAP-ID before lodging visa through my Health Declarations, then make medicals and after I have everything together with PCC, pay the fee and submit visa application?
> Pls correct me if I´m wrong.


Exactly, run for all of these in parallel...so I applied for PCC and then went to the medicals the next day, the PCC enquiry happened yesterday and day after tomorrow I am taking my dependents for medicals...life is busy. All the best!


----------



## Mohammed786

Yeah thats rite. Once u fill the 17 page application form then in the next page all the required section will be available for uploading all the documents. Atleast uploading each in one section will allow you to submit the application without providing any justification. Later, you can upload the other documents. So just check what is suitable for you and go for it.



Ptera said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have changed it since July, you need to upload the docs first and then pay, if you cant then you need to give reasons...I'm in the same boat needing to upload everything by 10 Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend. Now, it´s almost clear.
> So in other words, I can now upload documents one by one during coming weeks, generate now HAP-ID before lodging visa through my Health Declarations, then make medicals and after I have everything together with PCC, pay the fee and submit visa application?
> Pls correct me if I´m wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

No one answered my query on visa fees until now 

How much AUD money should I ask my bank to load on my forex card, the total for 4 in my application is coming out to be AUD 7510/-, is this all that I need to pay or anything over and above?
I dont want to leave any money on my forex card post this payment...

Also, if anyone has any idea, is it worth going for a forex card or pay directly using my debit card? How much will I save using the former?


----------



## ankur14

wrecker said:


> First things first. Australian fiscal year is July to June and not Jan to Dec. So, they are under no pressure to complete certain no. of visas by December. Currently, DHA are able to showcase that they are more than capable of remaining within the processing time lines they mentioned and are reasonable in order to grant someone a PR.
> 
> My assumption here is simply based on the fact that DHA grants 20K 189 visas every year. So on average 1500 visas needs to be granted every month. Immitracker is known to be used only by 1/10th the sample (not calculated by me but something which senior users of this forum have mentioned) or even lesser. that makes it 130 -150 grants a month. And currently around 80 visas seems be granted on average in last 4 month's.
> 
> For this reason I do feel that the no. of grants per month being issued right now should increase at some point. Whether that is through batch processing in a single month (September, 2017) or through higher grants per month ( First Quarter, 2018), I do not know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


okay, got your point and hoping that they increase the count soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## csdhan

saifsd said:


> No one answered my query on visa fees until now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much AUD money should I ask my bank to load on my forex card, the total for 4 in my application is coming out to be AUD 7510/-, is this all that I need to pay or anything over and above?
> I dont want to leave any money on my forex card post this payment...
> 
> Also, if anyone has any idea, is it worth going for a forex card or pay directly using my debit card? How much will I save using the former?


You can look through the DHA site for this. There is a surcharge that needs to be paid when you are paying through cards like visa, mastercard etc. It's around 1.32% of the total fee. You need to load Actual Fee + Surcharge into your Forex card.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/fees#

Regarding difference between debit and a Forex card - 
when you pay through Forex card you only need to pay required one time loading charge+money required to load a X amount at bank's exchange rate. The catch here is bank exchange rate is slightly lower than market value and this forms the difference between actual fee and the amount you pay.
when you pay through debit on the other hand, you will pay a couple of fees, one is convenience fee and the other is currency conversion fee. On top of this GST will also be deducted for the extra fee being deducted. 

During my research I found something like Forex cards cost some 3% extra where as debit cards around 6% of total fee. However, I'm not confident about these number and you should do your own research.


----------



## Saif

Got my PCC today in 24 hours of enquiry. Fast!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Nice.
send me a PM, and we can exchange details to keep in contact if you like.



rahulpop1 said:


> Will travel sometime in FEBRUARY.
> Comparing various flight options now. You will get grant soon brother. Will catch up in Melbourne.
> @GUNBUN and @SHORYUKEN When will you move permanently?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

csdhan said:


> You can look through the DHA site for this. There is a surcharge that needs to be paid when you are paying through cards like visa, mastercard etc. It's around 1.32% of the total fee. You need to load Actual Fee + Surcharge into your Forex card.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/fees#


PayPal charges 1% but I reckon loading money from bank account onto your paypal account will accrue some conversion charges too, so I'll be charged twice and may end up paying more, right? anyone tried PayPal?


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> PayPal charges 1% but I reckon loading money from bank account onto your paypal account will accrue some conversion charges too, anyone tried PayPal?


You can go till the payment page and load your card details in the payment section and check what will be the surcharge that is going to be charged on your card and click cancel on the payment page and return back to attach docs section.

I did it the same way to check the additinal charges when i was ready for the payment . In your immi accont only surcharge will be additional charges that is going to be charged along with your fees.

I got charged a surcharge of 75$ for the payment of 2 via credit card

Hope the above info helps

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## internationalcanuck

From Dec'17 to June '18 DHA was issuing only 600 grants per month.
Immitracker had been showing approximately 70-100 visa applications in the database this month, immitracker represented 12-17% of all applications, which is a health sample size.
Given the decline in number of grants, I doubt we'll see any movement in processing times if they are maintaining their target of 75% processing within 8-9 months (the mininmum immiaccount has been showing for quite some time)

Aug. and Sept. jumped to 2490. There would only be batch processing if they fail to keep up their target when they get close to the 9month mark for Aug. applicants. But then they could just extend the processing times 




wrecker said:


> First things first. Australian fiscal year is July to June and not Jan to Dec. So, they are under no pressure to complete certain no. of visas by December. Currently, DHA are able to showcase that they are more than capable of remaining within the processing time lines they mentioned and are reasonable in order to grant someone a PR.
> 
> My assumption here is simply based on the fact that DHA grants 20K 189 visas every year. So on average 1500 visas needs to be granted every month. Immitracker is known to be used only by 1/10th the sample (not calculated by me but something which senior users of this forum have mentioned) or even lesser. that makes it 130 -150 grants a month. And currently around 80 visas seems be granted on average in last 4 month's.
> 
> For this reason I do feel that the no. of grants per month being issued right now should increase at some point. Whether that is through batch processing in a single month (September, 2017) or through higher grants per month ( First Quarter, 2018), I do not know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Is there a way to go straight to the documents upload page without traversing through all 17 pages of the application? Uploading a few docs at a time and with the session time out, going through this pain again and again


----------



## Bandish

wrecker said:


> Bandish, what's your lodgement date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I still need to lodge my visa.
ITA : 11-Sep-2018.


----------



## Bandish

After I fill the 17 page form, will there be an option to generate HAP ID for medicals? Or I should use this link : https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login to create a new application for Health Assessment now itself, considering I need to lodge my visa before 10-Nov-2018. My ITA is 11-Sep-2018.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> After I fill the 17 page form, will there be an option to generate HAP ID for medicals? Or I should use this link : https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login to create a new application for Health Assessment now itself, considering I need to lodge my visa before 10-Nov-2018. My ITA is 11-Sep-2018.


create a new application for Health Assessment from your immi account...


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> create a new application for Health Assessment from your immi account...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## deepak.pothiyil

Guys,

I had lodged 189 on April 16th, received a CO contact on 22nd August and expecting the grant in a month or so if there are no more blockers.

I am claiming partner points. My partner quit her job, and today was her last day in the organization. She is planning to take a break and not joining anywhere else. Shall i go ahead and update this using 1022 , and also attach her resignation acceptance letter? I am just worried that this is an additional update when my application is already in further assessment stage.

Please suggest.


----------



## Bandish

BTW, I still see the server error when I try to login to Skillselect through this link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil 

Could anyone else please confirm if they too are facing this issue?


----------



## Airav2AU

Bandish said:


> BTW, I still see the server error when I try to login to Skillselect through this link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
> 
> Could anyone else please confirm if they too are facing this issue?


I also get error.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

If the job she is quiting she is using to claim partner points, then yes you should inform them using 1022.
And also change it online, as they might do employment verification/identity verification.

If not, then it's really not that big of a deal, you only really need form 1022 if you are changing something related to your application.

Otherwise it would be on your partner's Form 80, but that is for character assessment, and she is not the primary applicant, so I wouldn't say that is a big of a deal.



deepak.pothiyil said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had lodged 189 on April 16th, received a CO contact on 22nd August and expecting the grant in a month or so if there are no more blockers.
> 
> I am claiming partner points. My partner quit her job, and today was her last day in the organization. She is planning to take a break and not joining anywhere else. Shall i go ahead and update this using 1022 , and also attach her resignation acceptance letter? I am just worried that this is an additional update when my application is already in further assessment stage.
> 
> Please suggest.


----------



## wrecker

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had lodged 189 on April 16th, received a CO contact on 22nd August and expecting the grant in a month or so if there are no more blockers.
> 
> I am claiming partner points. My partner quit her job, and today was her last day in the organization. She is planning to take a break and not joining anywhere else. Shall i go ahead and update this using 1022 , and also attach her resignation acceptance letter? I am just worried that this is an additional update when my application is already in further assessment stage.
> 
> Please suggest.


It is a necessary requirement to update the CO about all personal situation changes until the visa is granted if you are on shore or until you clear first immigration if you are offshore. In my understanding it doesn't affect processing timelines

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Airav2AU said:


> I also get error.
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the confirmation.

When Skillselect login does not work, shall I import my application in immiaccount and proceed further? Does it work and is this the correct way ?


----------



## ozzzy

Colleagues,
while filling the visa invitation, there is a question on my wife's empllyment history, she has been on maternity leave, which she is still considered as "employed" but she does not work. Shall I separate this or should I show that she is employed.
Regards


----------



## mongapb05

ozzzy said:


> Colleagues,
> while filling the visa invitation, there is a question on my wife's empllyment history, she has been on maternity leave, which she is still considered as "employed" but she does not work. Shall I separate this or should I show that she is employed.
> Regards


Are u claiming points of your spouse. Technically speaking, ur wife employment history should be align with her form 80 details. 



Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Hello experts,
I did a mistake in my health declaration and now my birth date is showing 05 Jun 2018 instead of 05 Jun 1983. How can I correct it? Should I remove it and create a new my health declaration account now?


----------



## Mohammed786

Unfortunately no, u always will have to go through all the 17 pages.




saifsd said:


> Is there a way to go straight to the documents upload page without traversing through all 17 pages of the application? Uploading a few docs at a time and with the session time out, going through this pain again and again


----------



## Arshhundal

Congratulations mate


----------



## Developer12k18

Hi....
I've got attestation done for all the documents including PCC, Passport,Employment references etc...
I submitted scanned copies along with attested copies.

Will there be any issue ?
Kindly advise..


----------



## scoobyhariharan

I have received the Invite on 10Oct2018, I have collated all documents needed to apply for Visa.
Please let me know the responses to below queries.

1. Passport, Educational Docs for all these i can upload the same ACS docs which were Notary Public certified true copies?
2. For PCC and other docs do i need to get Certified True Copies for the same?
3. How long does it take for CO to be allocated as per latest trend post visa application submission?
4. How much days/months does it take to get a grant if all the documents are appropriate as per current trend?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## wrecker

scoobyhariharan said:


> I have received the Invite on 10Oct2018, I have collated all documents needed to apply for Visa.
> Please let me know the responses to below queries.
> 
> 1. Passport, Educational Docs for all these i can upload the same ACS docs which were Notary Public certified true copies?
> 2. For PCC and other docs do i need to get Certified True Copies for the same?
> 3. How long does it take for CO to be allocated as per latest trend post visa application submission?
> 4. How much days/months does it take to get a grant if all the documents are appropriate as per current trend?
> 
> Regards,
> Hari R


1 & 2. If you are uploading coloured scans of original certified true copy is not required. But having certified true copies doesn't hurt. 

3. There is no way to be certain when a CO is allocated to a case but general understanding is 45 to 60 days. 

4. The term "All appropriate documents" is very subjective. What might be an exhaustive and complete list for you might not be for the case officer. However, around 50% people get grants in around 4 months time, another 25 to 30 percent is 8 months time. The remaining in around 9 to 11 months time. In rare cases, it can go to around a year or more. Again, the processing times mentioned even on DHA websites are a sort of moving target. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## megateja

ireker said:


> so i contacted nz moj. They received a request from doha back in may to disclose information. As our pcc's were older than 6 months at the time of the request, they did not disclose any information to doha, or even even respond to them at all.
> 
> So my visa has been held up for the last 5 months because nz moj basically just decided to ignore doha's request for information. I can't even put into words how frustrating this is as i must have called doha about 10 times and was told to just wait, no one had told me that they were still waiting to hear back from nz moj.
> 
> They have assured me that they have now sent the relevant information to doha but i'm going to call again today and make sure this actually is the case.
> 
> The lesson here is a simple one, no one cares about your life being put on hold while you wait for your visa. Don't leave anything to other people. If your visa is awaiting anything from a 3rd party, you need to contact that 3rd party and make sure they're actually doing their job. Don't expect doha to actually tell you what the problem is either, you're on your own here.
> 
> In two days it will be the one year anniversary since i applied for this visa, who knows when it will be finalised.


hi sorry for the rate reply whats the latest update?


----------



## Da__N

Hi guys,

I’m on the way to get an invitation from NSW, I’d like to know if I submitted the following documents as a proof of employment during lodge stage will suffice or not because I don’t have Payslips for the first company, however, I gained all my experience in Kuwait.

**Company (1) “which I don’t have Payslips for”**
- Reference letter
- residency visa stating occupation and company name
- work permit from governmental authority stating occupation, salary and company name
- bank statement 

**Company (2)**
- Reference letter
- residency visa stating occupation and company name
- work permit from governmental authority stating occupation, salary and company name
- bank statement 
- Payslips 


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Hi guys,

For my current employer in UAE, I have my latest employment letter and all other evidences like bank statement, payslips, visa and offer letter from the ministry of human resource.
But I don't have a reference letter but I do have my roles and responsibilities on my offer letter. Would this be sufficient??



Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saba Akbar

saifsd said:


> PayPal charges 1% but I reckon loading money from bank account onto your paypal account will accrue some conversion charges too, so I'll be charged twice and may end up paying more, right? anyone tried PayPal?


I paid via 56 AUD in surcharge on Mastercard, for application of 2 adults. Paypal was 75 AUD extra.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

mongapb05 said:


> Congratulations,
> DID u upload birth certificate?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk




Yes that's one of the mandatory document 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Hi everyone. What’s the process to get pcc from India. Can we apply online. I stay in USA


----------



## intruder_

Divkasi said:


> Hi everyone. What’s the process to get pcc from India. Can we apply online. I stay in USA



Yes, you can apply online or in person.
You need to visit the website for the Indian consulate which serves the region your are currently based out in US. They have details about applying a PCC under "miscellaneous services" mostly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaya Rao

Hi Guys, 
Need one info. I have lodged my application. As part of the documentation i wanted to know if I need to submit PCC for Canada if i have worked for 6months there and not claiming any points for the same. 
If yes, request to help with the process for applying the same from Australia, as the Canadian website is not very clear on the process of the same.

Regards
Jaya


----------



## Jaya Rao

Jaya Rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need one info. I have lodged my application. As part of the documentation i wanted to know if I need to submit PCC for Canada if i have worked for 6months there and not claiming any points for the same.
> If yes, request to help with the process for applying the same from Australia, as the Canadian website is not very clear on the process of the same.
> 
> Regards
> Jaya


By the way that was in the year 2009.


----------



## rahulpop1

PCC is required if you stay was for more than 12 months.


Jaya Rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need one info. I have lodged my application. As part of the documentation i wanted to know if I need to submit PCC for Canada if i have worked for 6months there and not claiming any points for the same.
> If yes, request to help with the process for applying the same from Australia, as the Canadian website is not very clear on the process of the same.
> 
> Regards
> Jaya


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Yes that's one of the mandatory document
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you 10th certificate too as proof of date of birth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff

Jaya Rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need one info. I have lodged my application. As part of the documentation i wanted to know if I need to submit PCC for Canada if i have worked for 6months there and not claiming any points for the same.
> If yes, request to help with the process for applying the same from Australia, as the Canadian website is not very clear on the process of the same.
> 
> Regards
> Jaya




Hey Jaya. Not recommended to provide PCC for stays that are less than a year. Proactively uploading it might arouse suspicions in the mind of the CO. However, you could apply for it and keep the document with you to be provided IF the CO asks for it at a later stage.


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## masumbibm

Hey Gunbun....Called DHA for 3 times. But they assured me no contact means good. I insisted to place a note to my case officer but the receptionist told me not to disturb CO. What should I say? Please help me. I want to call them every day...272 day's, no CO contact, no immi commence mail....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

masumbibm said:


> Hey Gunbun....Called DHA for 3 times. But they assured me no contact means good. I insisted to place a note to my case officer but the receptionist told me not to disturb CO. What should I say? Please help me. I want to call them every day...272 day's, no CO contact, no immi commence mail....


If your objective is to get a note to the CO - just keep calling and politely asking whoever answers to do so after giving the usual preamble, do it till someone agrees to do so. 

Don't take "no" from one customer service person for an answer  

This is just me, but make a quick note of the time / date / name of the person you speak with at the end of the call too - that will cajole them to actually do whatever they commit to doing on the phone since you now have a record of what was discussed.


----------



## scoobyhariharan

wrecker said:


> 1 & 2. If you are uploading coloured scans of original certified true copy is not required. But having certified true copies doesn't hurt.
> 
> 3. There is no way to be certain when a CO is allocated to a case but general understanding is 45 to 60 days.
> 
> 4. The term "All appropriate documents" is very subjective. What might be an exhaustive and complete list for you might not be for the case officer. However, around 50% people get grants in around 4 months time, another 25 to 30 percent is 8 months time. The remaining in around 9 to 11 months time. In rare cases, it can go to around a year or more. Again, the processing times mentioned even on DHA websites are a sort of moving target.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks wrecker,

Wanted to know the below information as well:

1. Is it ok to apply for Visa now and take the medicals next week as HAP ID has been already generated by me. Hope Hospitals will be allowed to upload the medicals against the HAP ID even after submission of application for Visa?
2. i Hold 10 years of Experience in total, is it enough if i upload the ITR-V for last 3 years? and also salary slips for each company for last 3 months before leaving it?
3. If its taking 4 months for the direct grant scenario in best case, then if any travels made in between or if any visa obtained in between do we need to declare? Is there any way to do that post Visa Application.
4. Hope 10t/12th documents can be submitted as DOB proof.

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## wrecker

scoobyhariharan said:


> Thanks wrecker,
> 
> Wanted to know the below information as well:
> 
> 1. Is it ok to apply for Visa now and take the medicals next week as HAP ID has been already generated by me. Hope Hospitals will be allowed to upload the medicals against the HAP ID even after submission of application for Visa?
> 2. i Hold 10 years of Experience in total, is it enough if i upload the ITR-V for last 3 years? and also salary slips for each company for last 3 months before leaving it?
> 3. If its taking 4 months for the direct grant scenario in best case, then if any travels made in between or if any visa obtained in between do we need to declare? Is there any way to do that post Visa Application.
> 4. Hope 10t/12th documents can be submitted as DOB proof.
> 
> Regards,
> Hari R


1. Should be Ok. But, I am not sure if how the new system works. I applied before July and the system worked slightly different then. You might want to ask someone who applied after July. I did the same thing you mentioned. I applied on 20th May and had medicals on 10th June. So far so good.

2. Why not provide ITR for all 10 years. Similarly, if you have all payslips why not provide them? If not, atleast 1 payslips per quarter is recommended.

3. If your address changes for more than 14 days, you are required to notify DHA. So if your travels are extensive, better to keep them informed. 

4. I am not sure about that. I have uploaded Birth Certificate, Passport and Aadhar Card. You might want to ask others about what they used if they did not have Birth Certificate?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N

Hi guys!

I’d like to know if I submitted the following documents as a proof of employment during lodge stage would it suffice or not because I don’t have Payslips for the first company, however, I gained all my experience in Kuwait.

**Company (1) “which I don’t have Payslips for”**
- Reference letter
- residency visa stating occupation and company name
- work permit from governmental authority stating occupation, salary and company name
- bank statement 

**Company (2)**
- Reference letter
- residency visa stating occupation and company name
- work permit from governmental authority stating occupation, salary and company name
- bank statement 
- Payslips 


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

*Grant*

We got our grants today,Alhamdolillah

Lodged 1st March 2018
Immi Document Received Ack 19 July
EV 27th Aug
Grant 19th October


----------



## vivinlobo

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> We got our grants today,Alhamdolillah
> 
> Lodged 1st March 2018
> Immi Document Received Ack 19 July
> EV 27th Aug
> Grant 19th October


Congrats Bro

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations to you. 


Yasirrafiq786 said:


> We got our grants today,Alhamdolillah
> 
> Lodged 1st March 2018
> Immi Document Received Ack 19 July
> EV 27th Aug
> Grant 19th October


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys can someone reply my query

For my current employer in UAE, I have my latest employment letter and all other evidences like bank statement, payslips, visa and offer letter from the ministry of human resource.

But I don't have a reference letter but I do have my roles and responsibilities on my offer letter. Would this be sufficient??

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3

I got co contact 2 months ago and responded immediately. Now i have got some more employment proof which i want to upload. As I have submitted only stat dec, I want to give as much proof as I can. Is it ok to upload more documents now?

Thanks


----------



## wrecker

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> We got our grants today,Alhamdolillah
> 
> Lodged 1st March 2018
> Immi Document Received Ack 19 July
> EV 27th Aug
> Grant 19th October


Hello Yasir,

Congrats for your grant.

Was it Immi Document received or Immi Assessment Commence? Also can you share your CO from whom your received the communication?


----------



## bjg26

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> We got our grants today,Alhamdolillah
> 
> Lodged 1st March 2018
> Immi Document Received Ack 19 July
> EV 27th Aug
> Grant 19th October


Congratulations


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Thanks y'all


----------



## digitradar

Hi experts,

What other formalities other than immigration need to be completed pertaining to Initial Entry.
Can we just return within a day? Are registration for Medicare and bank account mandatory. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

Hi Yasir
Congrats first, did you called them recently? If yes can you explain something regarding call whether it works or not what did you ask them how they responded. In my case nothing works... I don't know why my file is stuck.


----------



## derik2020

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> We got our grants today,Alhamdolillah
> 
> Lodged 1st March 2018
> Immi Document Received Ack 19 July
> EV 27th Aug
> Grant 19th October


congratulations broo..


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

shekar.ym said:


> Did you 10th certificate too as proof of date of birth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No I did not as it's not mandatory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcisad

PrettyIsotonic said:


> masumbibm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gunbun....Called DHA for 3 times. But they assured me no contact means good. I insisted to place a note to my case officer but the receptionist told me not to disturb CO. What should I say? Please help me. I want to call them every day...272 day's, no CO contact, no immi commence mail....
> 
> 
> 
> If your objective is to get a note to the CO - just keep calling and politely asking whoever answers to do so after giving the usual preamble, do it till someone agrees to do so.
> 
> Don't take "no" from one customer service person for an answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just me, but make a quick note of the time / date / name of the person you speak with at the end of the call too - that will cajole them to actually do whatever they commit to doing on the phone since you now have a record of what was discussed.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if this is true, but the 3rd time that I called DHA, the lady on the other side told me that when you ask for an status update the service operator would automatically put a note on the file for the CO, meaning that the other person already did so when I called for the second time. I asked again to ensure that and she confirmed. So not sure but whould this mean that every time we call they put a note and again it does not really make any difference? After all, as I said the message is put on the file and will not directly notify the CO. This what they told me as well.


----------



## Binnie

I have heard many a times and even my agent told me that calling immigration over and again has negative consequence but seen many posts that calling immigration makes processing fast. Don't know what to rely upon or what works...


----------



## snirav89

Hey, Nirav Here, I am in the same situation Brother. i am also applied for 189 visa. 
Visa Lodge Date :- 08/02/2018, Immi assessment commence :- 09/07/2018 GSM Adelaide CO Lisa. Still No update waiting. Who is your CO? Plz Suggest me


----------



## wrecker

Binnie said:


> I have heard many a times and even my agent told me that calling immigration over and again has negative consequence but seen many posts that calling immigration makes processing fast. Don't know what to rely upon or what works...


As with a lot of things, a balanced approach would work well. Do not call frequently as in every day but call enough times to get attention to your case i.e. Weekly or fortnightly. Also depends on how much time are you beyond the DHA processing timelines.

I would suggest to call once in 2-3 weeks if you were to ask me. That's frequent enough to garner attention to your case with enough gap between so the CO doesn't feel like you are harassing them. But, then again, I don't know if I would have the patience to keep quiet for 2-3 weeks if my case were to get delayed beyond processing timelines 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

snirav89 said:


> Hey, Nirav Here, I am in the same situation Brother. i am also applied for 189 visa.
> Visa Lodge Date :- 08/02/2018, Immi assessment commence :- 09/07/2018 GSM Adelaide CO Lisa. Still No update waiting. Who is your CO? Plz Suggest me


Hi Nirav, in the same boat here. Received the dreaded Immi Commencement Mail on 7th September. 

From recent grant trends, it seems that people receive grants about 3-4 months on receipt of the mail. You should be very close to receiving grant. You can try to call and check since you are above the 8 month mark that DHA has put up on 17th Oct. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yasirrafiq786

Binnie said:


> Hi Yasir
> Congrats first, did you called them recently? If yes can you explain something regarding call whether it works or not what did you ask them how they responded. In my case nothing works... I don't know why my file is stuck.


I called them...the guys sounded desi...i told him i am currently in a damn village with no internet and have to climb up a hill just to call and check to see if there is any information required by CO...he opened my case...i convinced him to leave a note for CO....cant say this worked or not but I had received letter on 19th July so maybe i was anyway in the queue...speculations


----------



## scoobyhariharan

wrecker said:


> 1. Should be Ok. But, I am not sure if how the new system works. I applied before July and the system worked slightly different then. You might want to ask someone who applied after July. I did the same thing you mentioned. I applied on 20th May and had medicals on 10th June. So far so good.
> 
> 2. Why not provide ITR for all 10 years. Similarly, if you have all payslips why not provide them? If not, atleast 1 payslips per quarter is recommended.
> 
> 3. If your address changes for more than 14 days, you are required to notify DHA. So if your travels are extensive, better to keep them informed.
> 
> 4. I am not sure about that. I have uploaded Birth Certificate, Passport and Aadhar Card. You might want to ask others about what they used if they did not have Birth Certificate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks Wrecker,

1. Do we need to submit Certified True Copies of DOB certificate or other relavent certificates? Below is the info in the website.

Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.

"If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.​"

My DOB certificate is lost and not available with me. So should i mentioned this in a written notification and attach a document for that in the DOB certificate Document?

2. Also i don't see a place where they have requested for the Bank Statement and ITR-V application, in some cases at initial as per govt. rules there was no need to apply for return if salary was less than 5L per annum, so i might not have ITR for all years. So shall i upload Form16 in such cases?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## wrecker

scoobyhariharan said:


> Thanks Wrecker,
> 
> 1. Do we need to submit Certified True Copies of DOB certificate or other relavent certificates? Below is the info in the website.
> 
> Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
> 
> "If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.​"
> 
> My DOB certificate is lost and not available with me. So should i mentioned this in a written notification and attach a document for that in the DOB certificate Document?
> 
> 2. Also i don't see a place where they have requested for the Bank Statement and ITR-V application, in some cases at initial as per govt. rules there was no need to apply for return if salary was less than 5L per annum, so i might not have ITR for all years. So shall i upload Form16 in such cases?
> 
> Regards,
> Hari R


Hi Scooby,

I am not an expert, so most of my suggestions are based on logic and instructions mentioned on DHA website.

1. Sounds a good idea. Additionally try to upload any other nationality documents that mentions DOB. for e.g.. passport, aadhar etc...

2. Form 16 is a good a third party evidence. Additionally, attach payslips and / or bank statements for all period of employment. If you don't have ITR for periods in which your salary was under the taxable limit, provide a written document explaining the same. You might want to ask others who were in similar situation in terms of what proof of employment they gave in this period. By the way ITR is not dependant on earning amount. You can and should file ITR even if you are earning just 10K per year. It is not mandatory is a different subject altogether.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sravan0500

Hy everyone...what is current lead time for visa grant after lodging visa.
I have lodged my 189 visa on 04th October.
When can i expect visa..anything we can do for faster proccessing ..please let me know


----------



## rsa3

Any inputs please 

I got co contact 2 months ago and responded immediately. Now i have got some more employment proof which i want to upload. As I have submitted only stat dec, I want to give as much proof as I can. Is it ok to upload more documents now?

Thanks


----------



## csdhan

Sravan0500 said:


> Hy everyone...what is current lead time for visa grant after lodging visa.
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 04th October.
> When can i expect visa..anything we can do for faster proccessing ..please let me know


myimmitracker is the place to look for all your answers.


----------



## Ptera

Hi experts,

I have 3 questions, could you pls help to understand:

1.	While applying for a visa I need to upload the relationship evidence of my relationship with my spouse. It´s mentioned in the remarks that this may include a certified copy of our marriage certificate. Just wondering are coloured scans of marriage certificate not enough in this case?
2.	I need to upload an evidence that my spouse is a member of my family unit. How can I prove it? Which documents need to be uploaded as an evidence?
3.	I need to upload an evidence that my child (1 year old) is a member of my family unit. It´s mentioned in the remarks that a certified copy of birth certificate is acceptable as an evidence of parent child relationship. Are coloured scan not enough? 

I´m a bit confused as I read that we don´t need to provide certified copies and now while uploading, there are the remarks about certified copies..


----------



## mongapb05

rsa3 said:


> Any inputs please
> 
> I got co contact 2 months ago and responded immediately. Now i have got some more employment proof which i want to upload. As I have submitted only stat dec, I want to give as much proof as I can. Is it ok to upload more documents now?
> 
> Thanks


What is reason co contact for? 
Did u not provide all employent proff? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have 3 questions, could you pls help to understand:
> 
> 1.While applying for a visa I need to upload the relationship evidence of my relationship with my spouse. It´s mentioned in the remarks that this may include a certified copy of our marriage certificate. Just wondering are coloured scans of marriage certificate not enough in this case?
> 2.I need to upload an evidence that my spouse is a member of my family unit. How can I prove it? Which documents need to be uploaded as an evidence?
> 3.I need to upload an evidence that my child (1 year old) is a member of my family unit. It´s mentioned in the remarks that a certified copy of birth certificate is acceptable as an evidence of parent child relationship. Are coloured scan not enough?
> 
> I´m a bit confused as I read that we don´t need to provide certified copies and now while uploading, there are the remarks about certified copies..


Coloured scans should be enough. You need to provide certified copies in case you are not scanning the originals. 

For spouse,
1. Joint bank statements
2. Joint leases or mortgages
3. Billing accounts (utilities etc.) having joint names
4. Marraige Certificate

Additional optional proofs,
1. Passport if it has your partners name is endorsed on it.
2. National family document with spouse name endorsed in it.

For kids,
1. Birth certificate 

Additional optional proofs
2. Passport if parents name are endorsed on it
3. National family document with kids name endorsed on it


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## snirav89

Ya Wrecker, I am Thinking about it. 
Here’s My Timeline
Anzco Code :- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
EA Assessment:- 04/01/2018
EA Positive Outcome :- 02/02/2018
EOI Submitted:- 02/02/2018 (75 Points)
Invited:- 07/02/2018 
Visa Lodge:- 08/02/2018
Immi Ass. Comm mail:- 09/07/2018
Grant:- Still Waiting


----------



## shekar.ym

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> We got our grants today,Alhamdolillah
> 
> Lodged 1st March 2018
> Immi Document Received Ack 19 July
> EV 27th Aug
> Grant 19th October


congrats and good luck


----------



## wrecker

snirav89 said:


> Ya Wrecker, I am Thinking about it.
> Here’s My Timeline
> Anzco Code :- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> EA Assessment:- 04/01/2018
> EA Positive Outcome :- 02/02/2018
> EOI Submitted:- 02/02/2018 (75 Points)
> Invited:- 07/02/2018
> Visa Lodge:- 08/02/2018
> Immi Ass. Comm mail:- 09/07/2018
> Grant:- Still Waiting


Let me know what DHA customer service tell you so that I can plan to have a word accordingly. All the best...


----------



## malik_mca

wrecker said:


> Coloured scans should be enough. You need to provide certified copies in case you are not scanning the originals.
> 
> For spouse,
> 1. Joint bank statements
> 2. Joint leases or mortgages
> 3. Billing accounts (utilities etc.) having joint names
> 4. Marraige Certificate
> 
> Additional optional proofs,
> 1. Passport if it has your partners name is endorsed on it.
> 2. National family document with spouse name endorsed in it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


For Spouse, I have only the Passport with her name endorsed and in her passport, my name endorsed along with marriage certificate. Will these suffice or we need some other proofs as well?


----------



## GUNBUN

masumbibm said:


> Hey Gunbun....Called DHA for 3 times. But they assured me no contact means good. I insisted to place a note to my case officer but the receptionist told me not to disturb CO. What should I say? Please help me. I want to call them every day...272 day's, no CO contact, no immi commence mail....


Hi mate...sorry for late reply.

As per my understanding, for those cases which are now over 8 months old, calling DHA frequently won't hamper your application rather it would help.

The customer care guy would never help you in a straightforward way, you need to convince them politely and explain your situation.When you speak, make them feel that you are really worried about your application.

Out of my 7 calls, they left note to CO 3 times. I was determined to call them everyday. All the best.


----------



## GUNBUN

snirav89 said:


> Hey, Nirav Here, I am in the same situation Brother. i am also applied for 189 visa.
> Visa Lodge Date :- 08/02/2018, Immi assessment commence :- 09/07/2018 GSM Adelaide CO Lisa. Still No update waiting. Who is your CO? Plz Suggest me


Your case is exactly similar to mine (Lodged:4th Jan, Immi assessment: 27th Jun, CO: LISA, no further docs requested, Granted: 9th Oct.)

I suggest you to call DHA more frequently.


----------



## wrecker

malik_mca said:


> For Spouse, I have only the Passport with her name endorsed and in her passport, my name endorsed along with marriage certificate. Will these suffice or we need some other proofs as well?


In my opinion, should be fine. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## snirav89

Thanks GUNBUN, Pretty Similarity Between our Case. Hope I will Grant soon
What is the Helpline No. for Calling?
And which time is Best For calling them from india?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rsa3 said:


> Any inputs please
> 
> I got co contact 2 months ago and responded immediately. Now i have got some more employment proof which i want to upload. As I have submitted only stat dec, I want to give as much proof as I can. Is it ok to upload more documents now?
> 
> Thanks


If it is relevant and will strengthen your application, upload it


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Sravan0500 said:


> Hy everyone...what is current lead time for visa grant after lodging visa.
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 04th October.
> When can i expect visa..anything we can do for faster proccessing ..please let me know


Submitting your CV / Form 1221 / Form 80 may speed up processing.


----------



## Vab18

Hi quick question. Lodged visas last month but just checking this was ok. Had generated hap id in January before eoi was lodged as wanted to have everything ready for invite. Got invited in August and went ahead with medical. Does it matter that we did the online health questionnaire that early? Would that give an earlier entry date on visa or would it be the date medicals were done?


----------



## wrecker

Vab18 said:


> Hi quick question. Lodged visas last month but just checking this was ok. Had generated hap id in January before eoi was lodged as wanted to have everything ready for invite. Got invited in August and went ahead with medical. Does it matter that we did the online health questionnaire that early? Would that give an earlier entry date on visa or would it be the date medicals were done?


It should be the date of medicals or PCC whichever is earlier. 

In cases of grants being given with very short time left for expiry of PCC or medicals ( and consequently IED), they might ask you to redo medicals /PCC or give you a waiver for IED.

This is at CO's discretion.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kishoregunnala

dude in the span of 4 months you have written PTE 9 times....that ****ing insane....


----------



## hasade

Yasirrafiq786 said:


> Thanks y'all


Brother,

Can you please confirm how they did the EV? did they communicate on phone or via email? And what did they asked in general?
Secondly, did they contacted the guy you mentioned in your reference letter or they contact HR through other sources.


----------



## gurunatha

*189 Spouse inclusion*

Hi Members,

I got an invite in October. I am engaged and mentioned it in the EOI. I am getting married on 17th of December. I am thinking of applying now and adding my spouse after marriage date with marriage certificate as proof. Will that be alright?

My spouse got an admit in Macquarie University for March 2019 intake and thinking of applying for student visa(500) as we might not get PR by then with current processing times. She will be applying by November 15th and is thinking of not mentioning about our marriage in her application or GTE statement as we are not married yet. This will help her get student visa easily.
If we get married before grant of student visa then she will be uploading change of circumstances form. Will this be a problem for our PR Grant?

If she gets student visa, can I immediately include her in the PR application? Will it cause any issue?

Appreciate your help.

Regards.


----------



## masumbibm

arcisad said:


> I'm not sure if this is true, but the 3rd time that I called DHA, the lady on the other side told me that when you ask for an status update the service operator would automatically put a note on the file for the CO, meaning that the other person already did so when I called for the second time. I asked again to ensure that and she confirmed. So not sure but whould this mean that every time we call they put a note and again it does not really make any difference? After all, as I said the message is put on the file and will not directly notify the CO. This what they told me as well.



Thanks for your reply prettyisotonic and arcisad...

Ok, I will wait upto next week, then I will call again...


----------



## ozzzy

What if I do not upload form 80/form 1221, will CO ask for the form ? What is the experience of fellow members? Did you get any request from CO to submit it?


----------



## wrecker

ozzzy said:


> What if I do not upload form 80/form 1221, will CO ask for the form ? What is the experience of fellow members? Did you get any request from CO to submit it?


As per the new system started in July 2018, Form 80 is mandatory at the time of filling application. Form 1221 is optional. But better to fill it of possible.

I have not seen a lot of people who have got CO contacts for Form 1221. CO contact for 1221 is rare but for Form 80 is almost guaranteed.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzzy

Can you share the link?


----------



## 22Dis

*189 Payment and Status in Immiaccount*

Hi Guys,

Need help from people who have experienced immi account already. I have filled up my application for 189 PTS in immi account and uploaded the desired documents. After uploading the documents, It asked me to Submit the application followed by asking me to Pay.

I have paid using my brothers Australian Debit card and it had successfully generated the invoice.
Now, the problem is that my application status is still "Ready to Submit". 

Am I require to perform further steps to submit my application? Why my application status in Immi account is still Ready to Submit though I have uploaded the documents and have also made the payment.

Please help.

Thanks,
Dis


----------



## shekar.ym

22Dis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Need help from people who have experienced immi account already. I have filled up my application for 189 PTS in immi account and uploaded the desired documents. After uploading the documents, It asked me to Submit the application followed by asking me to Pay.
> 
> 
> 
> I have paid using my brothers Australian Debit card and it had successfully generated the invoice.
> 
> Now, the problem is that my application status is still "Ready to Submit".
> 
> 
> 
> Am I require to perform further steps to submit my application? Why my application status in Immi account is still Ready to Submit though I have uploaded the documents and have also made the payment.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dis




Write to their customer support


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goki

Hi All , 
Is there anyone other than GUNBUN , who has got a grant/ CO contact after getting an IMMI commencement mail ? I got one on AUGUST 15th . No further updates after that . The wait is killing layball:


----------



## wrecker

Goki said:


> Hi All ,
> Is there anyone other than GUNBUN , who has got a grant/ CO contact after getting an IMMI commencement mail ? I got one on AUGUST 15th . No further updates after that . The wait is killing layball:


Hi Goki,

There have been a few people in the past couple of weeks who have got grants after receiving Immi Assessment Commence mail based on what I have seen on immitracker. Most of these people have got direct grants.

It takes, on average, 3 to 3.5 months, give or take a few days, after receipt of Immi Commencement Mail to get any further communication I.e. Grant or CO Contact. From what I have analysed on Immitracker, I could not find anyone who has got a CO contact after receiving immi assessment commence mail. 

Note: Some people get the Immi Assessment Commence mail along with CO contact. I am not considering those cases.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Goki said:


> Hi All ,
> Is there anyone other than GUNBUN , who has got a grant/ CO contact after getting an IMMI commencement mail ? I got one on AUGUST 15th . No further updates after that . The wait is killing layball:


another guy KVK got his grant 2-3 days after me. 

Though I have not checked with my previous employer about whether EV happened or not, I have a feeling that immi assessment commence cases are definitely scrutinised more as compared to normal applications.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

snirav89 said:


> Thanks GUNBUN, Pretty Similarity Between our Case. Hope I will Grant soon
> What is the Helpline No. for Calling?
> And which time is Best For calling them from india?


+61131881. call them when it is between 2 to 5 pm in Australia, slightly less rush during that time based on my experience.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## sravs448

Hi All,
Does anyone with below timelines or CO Catherine (Adelaide) waiting for the grant?

Visa lodged : 04-Apr-2018
CO contact : 13-Aug-2018

Grant : ??? (Waiting)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## natasha.joseph

gurunatha said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I got an invite in October. I am engaged and mentioned it in the EOI. I am getting married on 17th of December. I am thinking of applying now and adding my spouse after marriage date with marriage certificate as proof. Will that be alright?
> 
> My spouse got an admit in Macquarie University for March 2019 intake and thinking of applying for student visa(500) as we might not get PR by then with current processing times. She will be applying by November 15th and is thinking of not mentioning about our marriage in her application or GTE statement as we are not married yet. This will help her get student visa easily.
> If we get married before grant of student visa then she will be uploading change of circumstances form. Will this be a problem for our PR Grant?
> 
> If she gets student visa, can I immediately include her in the PR application? Will it cause any issue?
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Regards.


Let me start with a caveat that I am not an expert on your query. But I know a couple of cases where if you have an existing visa and then you apply for another visa, then the latter one (when it is granted) will override your existing one. 

So if your fiancee applies for student visa now and you later add her to your 189 application, then whichever visa comes last will override the first one. 

Don't think you adding your wife later to your 189 application wont cause any issues. You just need to pay her fees and submit Form 1022. 

But I am guessing the visa officers would probably double check the "authenticity" of your marriage as PR means you dont have to pay that much fees in Unis compared with an international student. 

After getting married, try to get more docs besides the marriage certificate. I suggest get two term life insurances with you as your wife's nominee and vice versa, and then maybe start a joint bank account. 

Any seniors in this group can chime in with their thoughts and correct me if I am wrong. 

Good luck & best wishes in advance on your marriage!

Bests
Natasha


----------



## rameshashokraj

Hi Friends,

I have got my grant on OCT17th||Lodged on 6th July|| 261313

Just a thought(Actually its an advice from my wife which I followed): Do a lot of research/review/homework/read forums/seek advices for experts etc.,before you lodge the visa. Do not hurry. Have some third person to review your documents(friends/family) to spot any mistakes. After you lodge, go back to your normal life and enjoy it. 

I understand it is difficult to get away from expat and immitracker. My personal opinion is that there is no use checking expat and immitracker everyday post to your lodgement. It adds up stress only. 

So I tried to get away and did not checked both the sites for 80 consecutive days. One day I guess I got a link to re-activate my immitracker account so on that day I checked the trend. On 103 rd day i got call from agency that i got the grant. 

Of course, if its taking more time than the trend you have to take necessary action, but do not spoil your health and get stressed. Just have faith. 

Note: If you do not like my thought please forgive me because its just my thought and you ppl may have better ideas and thoughts… 

Have happy time with your family and friends!!! 

All the best to everyone and I will pray for everyone here to get your grant soon.


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and all the best gor your future. Thanks gor the advise, it definitely make sense since we as applicant do not know the exact day of our visa grant so we should set back and enjoy life with family and friends. 

Just out curiosity, could you please share you timelines for commencement mail and CO Contacts or any other updates after lodging your visa?


rameshashokraj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got my grant on OCT17th||Lodged on 6th July|| 261313
> 
> Just a thought(Actually its an advice from my wife which I followed): Do a lot of research/review/homework/read forums/seek advices for experts etc.,before you lodge the visa. Do not hurry. Have some third person to review your documents(friends/family) to spot any mistakes. After you lodge, go back to your normal life and enjoy it.
> 
> I understand it is difficult to get away from expat and immitracker. My personal opinion is that there is no use checking expat and immitracker everyday post to your lodgement. It adds up stress only.
> 
> So I tried to get away and did not checked both the sites for 80 consecutive days. One day I guess I got a link to re-activate my immitracker account so on that day I checked the trend. On 103 rd day i got call from agency that i got the grant.
> 
> Of course, if its taking more time than the trend you have to take necessary action, but do not spoil your health and get stressed. Just have faith.
> 
> Note: If you do not like my thought please forgive me because its just my thought and you ppl may have better ideas and thoughts…
> 
> Have happy time with your family and friends!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone and I will pray for everyone here to get your grant soon.


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhuto

Congrats...

Have you lodged in July, 2018 or 2017?

Regards,
Saroj


----------



## Vin100

Bhuto said:


> Congrats...
> 
> Have you lodged in July, 2018 or 2017?
> 
> Regards,
> Saroj


103rd day he said. So same year.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

rameshashokraj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got my grant on OCT17th||Lodged on 6th July|| 261313
> 
> Just a thought(Actually its an advice from my wife which I followed): Do a lot of research/review/homework/read forums/seek advices for experts etc.,before you lodge the visa. Do not hurry. Have some third person to review your documents(friends/family) to spot any mistakes. After you lodge, go back to your normal life and enjoy it.
> 
> I understand it is difficult to get away from expat and immitracker. My personal opinion is that there is no use checking expat and immitracker everyday post to your lodgement. It adds up stress only.
> 
> So I tried to get away and did not checked both the sites for 80 consecutive days. One day I guess I got a link to re-activate my immitracker account so on that day I checked the trend. On 103 rd day i got call from agency that i got the grant.
> 
> Of course, if its taking more time than the trend you have to take necessary action, but do not spoil your health and get stressed. Just have faith.
> 
> Note: If you do not like my thought please forgive me because its just my thought and you ppl may have better ideas and thoughts…
> 
> Have happy time with your family and friends!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone and I will pray for everyone here to get your grant soon.


Congratulations, 

Did you submit birth certificate? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Same but 14 th April 
Co contacted on Aug 21st


sravs448 said:


> Hi All,
> Does anyone with below timelines or CO Catherine (Adelaide) waiting for the grant?
> 
> Visa lodged : 04-Apr-2018
> CO contact : 13-Aug-2018
> 
> Grant : ??? (Waiting)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzzy

Did you provide form 80-1221 as well?


----------



## sravs448

Who is your CO?


Ismiya said:


> Same but 14 th April
> Co contacted on Aug 21st


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjg26

rameshashokraj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got my grant on OCT17th||Lodged on 6th July|| 261313
> 
> Just a thought(Actually its an advice from my wife which I followed): Do a lot of research/review/homework/read forums/seek advices for experts etc.,before you lodge the visa. Do not hurry. Have some third person to review your documents(friends/family) to spot any mistakes. After you lodge, go back to your normal life and enjoy it.
> 
> I understand it is difficult to get away from expat and immitracker. My personal opinion is that there is no use checking expat and immitracker everyday post to your lodgement. It adds up stress only.
> 
> So I tried to get away and did not checked both the sites for 80 consecutive days. One day I guess I got a link to re-activate my immitracker account so on that day I checked the trend. On 103 rd day i got call from agency that i got the grant.
> 
> Of course, if its taking more time than the trend you have to take necessary action, but do not spoil your health and get stressed. Just have faith.
> 
> Note: If you do not like my thought please forgive me because its just my thought and you ppl may have better ideas and thoughts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have happy time with your family and friends!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone and I will pray for everyone here to get your grant soon.


Congratulations!


----------



## souvlaki

Hi guys, I got invited on 11-Sep-18 and applied on the same day, I also withdrew my EOI for 190 on the same day. Today I got a refusal from South Australia for 190 reason being that EOI (Cannot Be Located). 

Will this cause any issues with my 189 visa application and was I supposed to inform SA after I withdrew my EOI?


----------



## LadyZebo

Please I have a question. If one decides to withdraw an application after waiting for 13months with no more than an immi assessment commenced mail. Can I get some or all of our money back? Family of 4


----------



## rahulpop1

I don't think so. The fees which one pays is nonrefundable.


LadyZebo said:


> Please I have a question. If one decides to withdraw an application after waiting for 13months with no more than an immi assessment commenced mail. Can I get some or all of our money back? Family of 4


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

rameshashokraj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got my grant on OCT17th||Lodged on 6th July|| 261313
> 
> Just a thought(Actually its an advice from my wife which I followed): Do a lot of research/review/homework/read forums/seek advices for experts etc.,before you lodge the visa. Do not hurry. Have some third person to review your documents(friends/family) to spot any mistakes. After you lodge, go back to your normal life and enjoy it.
> 
> I understand it is difficult to get away from expat and immitracker. My personal opinion is that there is no use checking expat and immitracker everyday post to your lodgement. It adds up stress only.
> 
> So I tried to get away and did not checked both the sites for 80 consecutive days. One day I guess I got a link to re-activate my immitracker account so on that day I checked the trend. On 103 rd day i got call from agency that i got the grant.
> 
> Of course, if its taking more time than the trend you have to take necessary action, but do not spoil your health and get stressed. Just have faith.
> 
> Note: If you do not like my thought please forgive me because its just my thought and you ppl may have better ideas and thoughts…
> 
> Have happy time with your family and friends!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone and I will pray for everyone here to get your grant soon.




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Can anyone please help?? 
As it was my husband's medical renewal, it was showing ' examination ready for assessment - no action required 
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment. '.. Is it common or specially for some case??


----------



## Airav2AU

Ismiya said:


> Can anyone please help??
> As it was my husband's medical renewal, it was showing ' examination ready for assessment - no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment. '.. Is it common or specially for some case??


I believe you are from outside Australia. For some(like mine also went to this stage) the assessment goes to this 2nd stage of opinion where BUPA from Australia will take a look at your reports. Mostly if no major health problems it gets cleared within 2-3 days. Don't worry. 

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jotsaab

Hi all,
I need your advice, been contacted by CO this morning to provide tax returns for 3 years work in India. My yearly income that is on my Experience letter is 180000 per year. That had been paid via cash, no bank deposits. How can i provide tax return documents. You help would be much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## AP1187

Ismiya said:


> Same but 14 th April
> Co contacted on Aug 21st


Similar timeline for me.

Lodged: 18th Apr
CO contacted: 24th Aug
Replied to CO: 25th Aug.


----------



## kerberos

rameshashokraj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got my grant on OCT17th||Lodged on 6th July|| 261313
> 
> Just a thought(Actually its an advice from my wife which I followed): Do a lot of research/review/homework/read forums/seek advices for experts etc.,before you lodge the visa. Do not hurry. Have some third person to review your documents(friends/family) to spot any mistakes. After you lodge, go back to your normal life and enjoy it.
> 
> I understand it is difficult to get away from expat and immitracker. My personal opinion is that there is no use checking expat and immitracker everyday post to your lodgement. It adds up stress only.
> 
> So I tried to get away and did not checked both the sites for 80 consecutive days. One day I guess I got a link to re-activate my immitracker account so on that day I checked the trend. On 103 rd day i got call from agency that i got the grant.
> 
> Of course, if its taking more time than the trend you have to take necessary action, but do not spoil your health and get stressed. Just have faith.
> 
> Note: If you do not like my thought please forgive me because its just my thought and you ppl may have better ideas and thoughts…
> 
> Have happy time with your family and friends!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone and I will pray for everyone here to get your grant soon.


Congrats friend. You're right, I've been obsessively on this forum and Immitracker even though I only lodged mine 30+ days ago so it is impossible to get the grant so soon


----------



## mongapb05

Jotsaab said:


> Hi all,
> I need your advice, been contacted by CO this morning to provide tax returns for 3 years work in India. My yearly income that is on my Experience letter is 180000 per year. That had been paid via cash, no bank deposits. How can i provide tax return documents. You help would be much appreciated.
> Thanks


Was he asking about tax return acknowledgment document? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sravs448

AP1187 said:


> Similar timeline for me.
> 
> Lodged: 18th Apr
> CO contacted: 24th Aug
> Replied to CO: 25th Aug.


Who is your CO?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi,

I have already lodged my visa and i have received email with regards to EOI expiring. Is this a send as a reminder irrespective of if you have lodged your visa or no?

Thank You


----------



## Saba Akbar

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already lodged my visa and i have received email with regards to EOI expiring. Is this a send as a reminder irrespective of if you have lodged your visa or no?
> 
> Thank You


So when you lodged the visa, did you get a message about EOI suspension?


----------



## molaboy

in the process of completing the documents for lodging and need advise on the following

1. im almost done with form 80 for myself and wife, i was planning to do 1221 also but i find it really redundant. my other docs like coes, payslips, itrs are pretty complete so i decided to just submit form 80 and do 1221 if CO requests, hopefully not.

2. im gonna lodge soon, but do our family PCC and Meds once i got the passport and birth cert for my new baby in Jan, so that we can also maximise our IED.

3. im currently unemployed but will start new work on Nov, will this affect my application? im not adding the new work in the visa for its not in the eoi. how should i update the CO on this?



applicants
1. myself as main 
- form 80
- to update CO once my new work starts
2. spouse
- form 80
3. 2 kids
4. upcoming 3rd baby on Dec
- form 1022 
- new passport and birth cert


----------



## njayshenoy

Got the visa grant for my family of 3 today. A Big thank you to all the members of this group. All the best to the ones waiting.
EOI-21/02/2018
Visa applied- 23/03/2018
CO-09/08/2018 for Employment proofs on HR letter heads and PF.
CO Reply-01/09/2018
Visa Grant-22/10/2018.


----------



## Mohammed786

Saba Akbar said:


> So when you lodged the visa, did you get a message about EOI suspension?


I have lodged my visa on 11th October. I can't recall about the EOI suspension message, but yesterday i received the message of EOI expiry reminder in the skill select correspondence. Anyone who has experience the same here? 

Thank You


----------



## Jotsaab

CO asked me to provide tax documents but i dont have any as it was 5 years back and i never got my pay in my bank.


----------



## pankajk83

*Grant*



njayshenoy said:


> Got the visa grant for my family of 3 today. A Big thank you to all the members of this group. All the best to the ones waiting.
> EOI-21/02/2018
> Visa applied- 23/03/2018
> CO-09/08/2018 for Employment proofs on HR letter heads and PF.
> CO Reply-01/09/2018
> Visa Grant-22/10/2018.


Who is your CO?


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations to you and your family! All the best for future endeavours.  Please update your case in myimmitracker.com


njayshenoy said:


> Got the visa grant for my family of 3 today. A Big thank you to all the members of this group. All the best to the ones waiting.
> EOI-21/02/2018
> Visa applied- 23/03/2018
> CO-09/08/2018 for Employment proofs on HR letter heads and PF.
> CO Reply-01/09/2018
> Visa Grant-22/10/2018.


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jotsaab

mongapb05 said:


> Was he asking about tax return acknowledgment document?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Hi, 
My CO asked for tax documents and bank statements. But I worked overseas 5 years back and it was cash job. So do not have any record of bank statements and tax documents. Is there any alternative document that we can provide to CO to have positive outcome.
How much are the chances to get refusal?
Shall I withdraw my application?
Please provide your expert opinions as I am really feeling hopeless at this time.
Thanks


----------



## kerberos

Jotsaab said:


> Hi,
> My CO asked for tax documents and bank statements. But I worked overseas 5 years back and it was cash job. So do not have any record of bank statements and tax documents. Is there any alternative document that we can provide to CO to have positive outcome.
> How much are the chances to get refusal?
> Shall I withdraw my application?
> Please provide your expert opinions as I am really feeling hopeless at this time.
> Thanks


Are you able to consult a MARA agent?


----------



## manojsharmakkr

Have you claimed points for that period of time or have you marked that experience as relevant in your EOI?






Jotsaab said:


> mongapb05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was he asking about tax return acknowledgment document?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> My CO asked for tax documents and bank statements. But I worked overseas 5 years back and it was cash job. So do not have any record of bank statements and tax documents. Is there any alternative document that we can provide to CO to have positive outcome.
> How much are the chances to get refusal?
> Shall I withdraw my application?
> Please provide your expert opinions as I am really feeling hopeless at this time.
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## njayshenoy

pankajk83 said:


> Who is your CO?


CO has changed. During the first contact it was Lisa and now it is Lyndall.


----------



## njayshenoy

ankur14 said:


> Congratulations to you and your family! All the best for future endeavours.  Please update your case in myimmitracker.com
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> --------------------------------------------------
> Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
> Anzsco - 261313
> Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
> Invited - 11/09/2018
> Application Submission - 29/09/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I have already updated in immitracker with the name Jayaram there.

All the Best to you too.


----------



## wrecker

Jotsaab said:


> Hi,
> My CO asked for tax documents and bank statements. But I worked overseas 5 years back and it was cash job. So do not have any record of bank statements and tax documents. Is there any alternative document that we can provide to CO to have positive outcome.
> How much are the chances to get refusal?
> Shall I withdraw my application?
> Please provide your expert opinions as I am really feeling hopeless at this time.
> Thanks


Sounds a tough situation. What did you use for skill assessment? Were you not aware that you would be asked for employment proof when you apply for visa?

Some possible options:

1. Write e-mail to the company you worked as asking for employment data /reference letters. Try to create a mail trail. If they provide the reference letters, thats wonderful, if not at least you would have a trail mail where they deny that they wouldn't give you the same.
2. If it was an overseas job, is there a work visa / authorization which mentions company name? That can be a very good 3rd party proof.
3. Are you in touch with your supervisor or someone from the company who can help you with a statutory declaration confirming that you worked for the company and received XXXX salary per month and it was in cash?

Apart from these, I can't think of any other options... Some others here in a similar situation might be able to offer some advise.


----------



## wrecker

molaboy said:


> in the process of completing the documents for lodging and need advise on the following
> 
> 1. im almost done with form 80 for myself and wife, i was planning to do 1221 also but i find it really redundant. my other docs like coes, payslips, itrs are pretty complete so i decided to just submit form 80 and do 1221 if CO requests, hopefully not.
> 
> 2. im gonna lodge soon, but do our family PCC and Meds once i got the passport and birth cert for my new baby in Jan, so that we can also maximise our IED.
> 
> 3. im currently unemployed but will start new work on Nov, will this affect my application? im not adding the new work in the visa for its not in the eoi. how should i update the CO on this?
> 
> 
> 
> applicants
> 1. myself as main
> - form 80
> - to update CO once my new work starts
> 2. spouse
> - form 80
> 3. 2 kids
> 4. upcoming 3rd baby on Dec
> - form 1022
> - new passport and birth cert


Once the new work has started, you can file Form 1022 - Change of Notification to let the CO know. Also upload joining letter / contracts etc.. that you have as a proof. Since, you did not claim any points for it, this is just to keep your file current with DHA and should not affect your application.


----------



## pankajk83

njayshenoy said:


> CO has changed. During the first contact it was Lisa and now it is Lyndall.




Thank you and Congratulations. my timeline is similar and CO contact was from Lisa!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elu

Hello everyone, 
I was a silent observer but today I'm writing for your expert opinion. Our journey is very long and difficult till today. My husband is primary applicant, me and son(10 years) is dependent. 
Anzsco: 134213(Primary health organization manager) 
Skill assessment positive : 22/5/17
EOI: same day
Got invitation: 25/05/17
Visa applied: 25/05/17( through an Australian agent, On shore) 
CO contact: 27/07/17( to do Medical with hap id)
Medical done: 29/07/17
Till then pin drop silence, no further contact from CO
Contacted over telephone to immigration dept 8/9 times( got only standard response), email complaints 3 times( no response) 
We had been in aus from 2012 to 2016 on my husband's student visa but unfortunately our visa had been expired before skill assessment result came, so we have to move back to our country. During applying for visa 189 my husband was in australia on tourist visa and got bridging visa but unfortunately me and my son was in my home country so we didn't have bridging visa. After applying for PR my husband came to our home country with bridging visa B to collect important documents and pcc as he was not prepared completely while for applying 189 visa. All the documents had been submitted within june, 17. After getting the 1st and last CO contact to do medical on 27/07/17 we all did medical on our home country ( Bangladesh) and my husband went back to Australia on 11/08/17.
Nowadays, it's more than 17 months we have applied for. Me and my son missing my husband very badly and feeling very helpless what to do. pls share your experience if anybody was in the same boat. Your expert opinion will be highly appreciated.
Sorry for the lengthy post. Thank you.


----------



## Jotsaab

wrecker said:


> Sounds a tough situation. What did you use for skill assessment? Were you not aware that you would be asked for employment proof when you apply for visa?
> 
> Some possible options:
> 
> 1. Write e-mail to the company you worked as asking for employment data /reference letters. Try to create a mail trail. If they provide the reference letters, thats wonderful, if not at least you would have a trail mail where they deny that they wouldn't give you the same.
> 2. If it was an overseas job, is there a work visa / authorization which mentions company name? That can be a very good 3rd party proof.
> 3. Are you in touch with your supervisor or someone from the company who can help you with a statutory declaration confirming that you worked for the company and received XXXX salary per month and it was in cash?
> 
> Apart from these, I can't think of any other options... Some others here in a similar situation might be able to offer some advise.


Yes, my employer is orthopaedic surgeon, happy to send me all the documents I want. I am currently on 457 visa which is until 2021, working full time physio here in Australia, fully registered. In my skill Ax my three years exp is counted as skilled. My skill Ax authority just asked me about the letter head exp letter and I provided that.
My employer is in contact with me.
I am just worried if case officer refuse my visa as I do not want refusal, no one do.
Will that stat declaration will do. Else my case is very strong, 9 each in pte, working in Australia as physio since 3 years but only got my full reg this June so unable to claim points of work that I did previously as skill Ax authority did not recognise it at suitable level.
What is your take how likely I can have positive outcome?
Thanks


----------



## Jotsaab

manojsharmakkr said:


> Have you claimed points for that period of time or have you marked that experience as relevant in your EOI?


Yes that is the reason CO asked me for this, Even my skill Ax counted that experience as suitable at skilled level.
Thanks


----------



## Jotsaab

kerberos said:


> Are you able to consult a MARA agent?


I have applied 189 by myself, but I have contacted couple of lawyers this morning. They are also saying about stat declaration, called immigration as well they said same. Just wanted to have some advice from here if someone had experienced something same and what was their experience. I am really in panic state as I tried my best to gather as many docs as I can but again at the end this happened.

Hope you will understand
Thanks


----------



## wrecker

Jotsaab said:


> Yes, my employer is orthopaedic surgeon, happy to send me all the documents I want. I am currently on 457 visa which is until 2021, working full time physio here in Australia, fully registered. In my skill Ax my three years exp is counted as skilled. My skill Ax authority just asked me about the letter head exp letter and I provided that.
> My employer is in contact with me.
> I am just worried if case officer refuse my visa as I do not want refusal, no one do.
> Will that stat declaration will do. Else my case is very strong, 9 each in pte, working in Australia as physio since 3 years but only got my full reg this June so unable to claim points of work that I did previously as skill Ax authority did not recognise it at suitable level.
> What is your take how likely I can have positive outcome?
> Thanks


If your emplooyer can give reference letter along with roles and responsibilities and salary along with mode of payment confirmation (I.e. cash payment) and if possible an additional statutory declaration, I think (I am not an expert) you should be fine. 

The CO might perform employment verification and your employer needs to confirm your employment in that case.

If you are really concerned, you can always get some advisory service from a registered agent or an immigration lawyer

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Captka

Good Day
I had applied on 21/ Apr/2017 .
Last Co Contact was for PCC in August 2018 , So may be a matter of time when the Visa Grant appears . Just wait


----------



## Jotsaab

wrecker said:


> If your emplooyer can give reference letter along with roles and responsibilities and salary along with mode of payment confirmation (I.e. cash payment) and if possible an additional statutory declaration, I think (I am not an expert) you should be fine.
> 
> The CO might perform employment verification and your employer needs to confirm your employment in that case.
> 
> If you are really concerned, you can always get some advisory service from a registered agent or an immigration lawyer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


thanks a lot. your reply made a lot of difference. sometimes u just need a ray of hope. hope for the best.
thanks once again. will keep updating.


----------



## Binnie

Hi captka 
Did you got grant already??


----------



## kerberos

Jotsaab said:


> I have applied 189 by myself, but I have contacted couple of lawyers this morning. They are also saying about stat declaration, called immigration as well they said same. Just wanted to have some advice from here if someone had experienced something same and what was their experience. I am really in panic state as I tried my best to gather as many docs as I can but again at the end this happened.
> 
> Hope you will understand
> Thanks


Good idea to contact the lawyers. I also think Wrecker gave good advice about the SD. You can try to get that from your former colleagues.

Good luck


----------



## wrecker

Jotsaab said:


> thanks a lot. your reply made a lot of difference. sometimes u just need a ray of hope. hope for the best.
> thanks once again. will keep updating.


You are welcome. Just doing my bit. There were lot of people who answered when I was lodging my visa. Trying to give back to the forum as I await my grant. 

Please keep us updated so people can know in future about such situations and cases. I know it is easy to be a silent reader before lodging, during processing and after you have grant but your simple couple of posts for people who are in a similar situation might be extremely helpful to them.


----------



## Captka

Hi Binnie,

I have not yet received the grant . Had got a request for PCC in Aug18 and responded . No news after that called but no help. 
I guess you are Abt to reach 2 years what Abt your medicals have they asked you again?
Anyway I will be joining ship by this week so have updated change of Circumstances of being away from residence.

Anyway hopefully thinks should be good by this year end or hopefully start of next year .


----------



## ram1986

*CO*

anyone with CO Michael and received the grant.. ??

Lodged on 29 Nov 2017
CO Contact on 29 May 2018 (for PTE score)
189 - Offshore - 221112


----------



## Binnie

Hi captka
Yes it's right it's going to be 2 years. I called them several times if they require medical which have already been expired but they said don't provide unless co asks


----------



## Captka

Hi Binnie

I also called but I guess it really doesn't help . Some were lucky that they called and got the grant.
Anyway let's just wait and hope the mail to arrive without any further document request


----------



## ankur14

Hi All,

Just a quick query on documents that haven't been uploaded in visa application.

Before that a brief about applicants-

Main applicant (My wife) - Did her MCA and started working in a MNC and still working in same company and have more than 5.5 years experience. Dependant (Me) - Did my B.Tech in Electronics and Communication started career in a MNC and worked for 3.5 years, later moved to another company for 2 years and now working in 3rd company since Jan 2018. We have submitted the application with the required information & documents. 

Documents submitted for main & dependant applicant are as follows - 

Passport
Indian ID cards ( Aadhar, PAN card)
10th marksheet (DOB)
Graduation Transcript & Marksheet
Post Graduation Transcript & Marksheet (Main applicant only)
Employment Reference Letter & Statutory Declaration (for 1 company of dependant applicant)
Payslips (1 for each quarter)
ITR
Tax Statements
Bank Statement
Onsite payslips
Onsite ITR & tax statements
Onsite Bank Statement
Appraisal Letters
PTE ScoreCard & Pte score confirmation mail to DHA
Skill Assessment
Marriage Certificate
Current Company ID Card
Form 16 (only for main applicant)
Form 80
Marriage Photograph
Passport size photograph
Relieving Letter (wherever necessary)
Name Change Affidavit
Pcc

Documents we didn't submit are -

Company Contract/Offer letter
Form 1221
Resume

Could you please advise the documents that we have uploaded can get us the visa in 100-120 days(current avg. time for 261313) or should we upload the remaining documents to avoid any CO contact and delay our grant?

Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jotsaab

kerberos said:


> Good idea to contact the lawyers. I also think Wrecker gave good advice about the SD. You can try to get that from your former colleagues.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks. If anyone could recommend best immigration lawyer in Melbourne. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## bssanthosh47

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick query on documents that haven't been uploaded in visa application.
> 
> Before that a brief about applicants-
> 
> Main applicant (My wife) - Did her MCA and started working in a MNC and still working in same company and have more than 5.5 years experience. Dependant (Me) - Did my B.Tech in Electronics and Communication started career in a MNC and worked for 3.5 years, later moved to another company for 2 years and now working in 3rd company since Jan 2018. We have submitted the application with the required information & documents.
> 
> Documents submitted for main & dependant applicant are as follows -
> 
> Passport
> Indian ID cards ( Aadhar, PAN card)
> 10th marksheet (DOB)
> Graduation Transcript & Marksheet
> Post Graduation Transcript & Marksheet (Main applicant only)
> Employment Reference Letter & Statutory Declaration (for 1 company of dependant applicant)
> Payslips (1 for each quarter)
> ITR
> Tax Statements
> Bank Statement
> Onsite payslips
> Onsite ITR & tax statements
> Onsite Bank Statement
> Appraisal Letters
> PTE ScoreCard & Pte score confirmation mail to DHA
> Skill Assessment
> Marriage Certificate
> Current Company ID Card
> Form 16 (only for main applicant)
> Form 80
> Marriage Photograph
> Passport size photograph
> Relieving Letter (wherever necessary)
> Name Change Affidavit
> Pcc
> 
> Documents we didn't submit are -
> 
> Company Contract/Offer letter
> Form 1221
> Resume
> 
> Could you please advise the documents that we have uploaded can get us the visa in 100-120 days(current avg. time for 261313) or should we upload the remaining documents to avoid any CO contact and delay our grant?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> --------------------------------------------------
> Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
> Anzsco - 261313
> Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
> Invited - 11/09/2018
> Application Submission - 29/09/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


buddy , the docs seem good enough . Have you completed the medicals ?

No one can predict the grant duration and timeline.
One way yeah it is(The docs) and will avoid CO contacts but you never know whose application gets picked up for processing . its like a gamble and CO these days ensures they meet the global timeline for processing . Your docs looks good for a direct grant if it gets up picked up by CO any time soon .

I have seen applicants wait for more than ayear or two also .

Wishing you luck 
Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick query on documents that haven't been uploaded in visa application.
> 
> Before that a brief about applicants-
> 
> Main applicant (My wife) - Did her MCA and started working in a MNC and still working in same company and have more than 5.5 years experience. Dependant (Me) - Did my B.Tech in Electronics and Communication started career in a MNC and worked for 3.5 years, later moved to another company for 2 years and now working in 3rd company since Jan 2018. We have submitted the application with the required information & documents.
> 
> Documents submitted for main & dependant applicant are as follows -
> 
> Passport
> Indian ID cards ( Aadhar, PAN card)
> 10th marksheet (DOB)
> Graduation Transcript & Marksheet
> Post Graduation Transcript & Marksheet (Main applicant only)
> Employment Reference Letter & Statutory Declaration (for 1 company of dependant applicant)
> Payslips (1 for each quarter)
> ITR
> Tax Statements
> Bank Statement
> Onsite payslips
> Onsite ITR & tax statements
> Onsite Bank Statement
> Appraisal Letters
> PTE ScoreCard & Pte score confirmation mail to DHA
> Skill Assessment
> Marriage Certificate
> Current Company ID Card
> Form 16 (only for main applicant)
> Form 80
> Marriage Photograph
> Passport size photograph
> Relieving Letter (wherever necessary)
> Name Change Affidavit
> Pcc
> 
> Documents we didn't submit are -
> 
> Company Contract/Offer letter
> Form 1221
> Resume
> 
> Could you please advise the documents that we have uploaded can get us the visa in 100-120 days(current avg. time for 261313) or should we upload the remaining documents to avoid any CO contact and delay our grant?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> --------------------------------------------------
> Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
> Anzsco - 261313
> Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
> Invited - 11/09/2018
> Application Submission - 29/09/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Looks like there is enough evidence for employment and otherwise...Good Luck!


----------



## kdpillai

Hello,
I have applied for 189 on 11th October 2018. I have uploaded all the mandatory documents for myself and all the dependent applicants as well. I have a query regarding AU Pcc. I have done my masters from Australia in 2006 - 2007. I have come back to india on Oct 2007. Do i have to submit AU Pcc or is it not required as it was more than 10 years. 

Regards


----------



## ankur14

Thank you so much. One last thing, for dependant, current employment reference letter/statutory declaration is not provided. Will that be an issue in application??


bssanthosh47 said:


> buddy , the docs seem good enough . Have you completed the medicals ?
> 
> No one can predict the grant duration and timeline.
> One way yeah it is(The docs) and will avoid CO contacts but you never know whose application gets picked up for processing . its like a gamble and CO these days ensures they meet the global timeline for processing . Your docs looks good for a direct grant if it gets up picked up by CO any time soon .
> 
> I have seen applicants wait for more than ayear or two also .
> 
> Wishing you luck
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

ankur14 said:


> Thank you so much. One last thing, for dependant, current employment reference letter/statutory declaration is not provided. Will that be an issue in application??
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> --------------------------------------------------
> Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
> Anzsco - 261313
> Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
> Invited - 11/09/2018
> Application Submission - 29/09/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


If you are claiming partner points for this period of emp, you must!


----------



## wrecker

kdpillai said:


> Hello,
> I have applied for 189 on 11th October 2018. I have uploaded all the mandatory documents for myself and all the dependent applicants as well. I have a query regarding AU Pcc. I have done my masters from Australia in 2006 - 2007. I have come back to india on Oct 2007. Do i have to submit AU Pcc or is it not required as it was more than 10 years.
> 
> Regards


DHA website is the best source for the information.

As per DHA website, "If you are over 16 years of age and have spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia in the last 10 years since turning 16, provide an Australian National Police Check."

From that perspective, you *do not* need Australian PCC. But, please note that CO, at his/her discretion, *may* ask for Australian PCC. If it is not a lot of work, try to get it.

If I were you, I would lodge the visa with Indian PCC, since technically you do not require Australian PCC but would work on getting it in the background and have it ready in case CO asks for it.


----------



## saigrc1

aaa


----------



## saigrc1

njayshenoy said:


> CO has changed. During the first contact it was Lisa and now it is Lyndall.


Hi,

Even my CO was Lisa and she contacted me for PF statements on Aug 21,2018 even after giving all the other docs like payslips ,Form 16, Form 26AS and also HR letterheads. 
I could not find pf statement for 1 yr out of my 8 yrs that were considered as i withdrew money from that account and have closed that account. So i have surfaced the bankstatements highlighting the pf credited amount and also embedded pf statement for rest of 7 yrs and also i have given a statutory declaration mentioning why i was not able to submit the pf statement for 1 yr.

Will this suffice according to you?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Minkuziii

*Grant*

Hello All,

Happy to share that i have received my direct grant this morning.

special thanks to newbeinz and GUNBUN for answering all my queries here.

See below timeline details:

Visa Lodged : 10th Dec 2017, every possible document front uploaded.

IMMI Assessment Commencement Email: 22nd May 2018

Total waiting time: 10 months and 11 days.

CO Contact: NO

EV: No idea

I called DIBP in august and received generic response that i should wait because my case is still in process and if anything required CO will contact.

Two weeks back i saw GUNBUN's post and i also started calling them everyday same time with same script. A few times same person received my call and gave me same answer everyday but i pushed and requested to leave a note to my CO everyday.

Today finally i received my GRANT.

Good luck to those still waiting.

Cheers!


----------



## wrecker

Minkuziii said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to share that i have received my direct grant this morning.
> 
> special thanks to newbeinz and GUNBUN for answering all my queries here.
> 
> See below timeline details:
> 
> Visa Lodged : 10th Dec 2017, every possible document front uploaded.
> 
> IMMI Assessment Commencement Email: 22nd May 2018
> 
> Total waiting time: 10 months and 11 days.
> 
> CO Contact: NO
> 
> EV: No idea
> 
> I called DIBP in august and received generic response that i should wait because my case is still in process and if anything required CO will contact.
> 
> Two weeks back i saw GUNBUN's post and i also started calling them everyday same time with same script. A few times same person received my call and gave me same answer everyday but i pushed and requested to leave a note to my CO everyday.
> 
> Today finally i received my GRANT.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Cheers!


Awesome. Congrats for the grant. 

do you have a case on immitracker? Can you update it with Immi Assessment Commence and grant dates?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpillai

wrecker said:


> DHA website is the best source for the information.
> 
> As per DHA website, "If you are over 16 years of age and have spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia in the last 10 years since turning 16, provide an Australian National Police Check."
> 
> From that perspective, you *do not* need Australian PCC. But, please note that CO, at his/her discretion, *may* ask for Australian PCC. If it is not a lot of work, try to get it.
> 
> If I were you, I would lodge the visa with Indian PCC, since technically you do not require Australian PCC but would work on getting it in the background and have it ready in case CO asks for it.


Thanks for the suggestion. Yes I have lodged the visa with Indian PCC. I would apply for australian PCC and upload it once i get it. Thanks


----------



## ankur14

Great thanks. 
I am not claiming partner points for my current employment and provided all Statutory Declaration & Reference Letter for my previous jobs.


saifsd said:


> If you are claiming partner points for this period of emp, you must!


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minkuziii

Done



wrecker said:


> Awesome. Congrats for the grant.
> 
> do you have a case on immitracker? Can you update it with Immi Assessment Commence and grant dates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

Minkuziii said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to share that i have received my direct grant this morning.
> 
> special thanks to newbeinz and GUNBUN for answering all my queries here.
> 
> See below timeline details:
> 
> Visa Lodged : 10th Dec 2017, every possible document front uploaded.
> 
> IMMI Assessment Commencement Email: 22nd May 2018
> 
> Total waiting time: 10 months and 11 days.
> 
> CO Contact: NO
> 
> EV: No idea
> 
> I called DIBP in august and received generic response that i should wait because my case is still in process and if anything required CO will contact.
> 
> Two weeks back i saw GUNBUN's post and i also started calling them everyday same time with same script. A few times same person received my call and gave me same answer everyday but i pushed and requested to leave a note to my CO everyday.
> 
> Today finally i received my GRANT.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats!! 
Oh my, what a delay on their part with no status updates, they should be telling people on what's holding up the application. I have to give thumbs up for your patience..


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Minkuziii said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to share that i have received my direct grant this morning.
> 
> special thanks to newbeinz and GUNBUN for answering all my queries here.
> 
> See below timeline details:
> 
> Visa Lodged : 10th Dec 2017, every possible document front uploaded.
> 
> IMMI Assessment Commencement Email: 22nd May 2018
> 
> Total waiting time: 10 months and 11 days.
> 
> CO Contact: NO
> 
> EV: No idea
> 
> I called DIBP in august and received generic response that i should wait because my case is still in process and if anything required CO will contact.
> 
> Two weeks back i saw GUNBUN's post and i also started calling them everyday same time with same script. A few times same person received my call and gave me same answer everyday but i pushed and requested to leave a note to my CO everyday.
> 
> Today finally i received my GRANT.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats mate, Happy your LONG wait paid off for you. Enjoy the moment; you deserve it.


----------



## Saif

Minkuziii said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to share that i have received my direct grant this morning.
> 
> special thanks to newbeinz and GUNBUN for answering all my queries here.
> 
> See below timeline details:
> 
> Visa Lodged : 10th Dec 2017, every possible document front uploaded.
> 
> IMMI Assessment Commencement Email: 22nd May 2018
> 
> Total waiting time: 10 months and 11 days.
> 
> CO Contact: NO
> 
> EV: No idea
> 
> I called DIBP in august and received generic response that i should wait because my case is still in process and if anything required CO will contact.
> 
> Two weeks back i saw GUNBUN's post and i also started calling them everyday same time with same script. A few times same person received my call and gave me same answer everyday but i pushed and requested to leave a note to my CO everyday.
> 
> Today finally i received my GRANT.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Cheers!


Great news! Congratulations and all the best for your future...


----------



## Saif

ankur14 said:


> Great thanks.
> I am not claiming partner points for my current employment and provided all Statutory Declaration & Reference Letter for my previous jobs.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> --------------------------------------------------
> Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
> Anzsco - 261313
> Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
> Invited - 11/09/2018
> Application Submission - 29/09/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Shouldn't be a problem, I guess! Looks like a case of direct grant to me


----------



## ankur14

Hahaha.. Thanks mate. I am hoping for the same.


saifsd said:


> Shouldn't be a problem, I guess! Looks like a case of direct grant to me


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

saifsd said:


> Shouldn't be a problem, I guess! Looks like a case of direct grant to me


Hey, if a person is claiming 5 partner points, then is it necessary to show rnr on letter head or sd? What he or she to show spouse employment as irrelevant? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Minkuziii said:


> Done


Thanks a lot. Wish you luck for upcoming travels

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

I think either SD or Reference Letter will work for partner skills. For partner, there is no irrelevant or relevant experience option in visa application that will be decided by skill assessment. You just have to provide all employment details.


mongapb05 said:


> Hey, if a person is claiming 5 partner points, then is it necessary to show rnr on letter head or sd? What he or she to show spouse employment as irrelevant?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

Hi everyone,

I hope this is the right thread. 

I received a 189 ITA last Oct 11, 2018. Preparing my documents now.

Question:
I don't have my payslips for the past 10 years. I do have tax returns, but they are not complete.
I am missing 2008, 2009, 2012, 2013, 2014. 
I have 2010, 2011, 2015-2017. 
What options do I have? Will a statutory declaration be enough? 

I asked my employer from 2008-2010, they do not have copies anymore since they changed their system. My second employer from 2011-2014 hasn't responded yet. I am still with my 3rd employer, 2014-present.

I do have the employment references(Certificates of Employment) with salary, work hours, and detailed job descriptions. But I read that I should provide as much documents as possible.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## wrecker

accountant0618 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope this is the right thread.
> 
> I received a 189 ITA last Oct 11, 2018. Preparing my documents now.
> 
> Question:
> I don't have my payslips for the past 10 years. I do have tax returns, but they are not complete.
> I am missing 2008, 2009, 2012, 2013, 2014.
> I have 2010, 2011, 2015-2017.
> What options do I have? Will a statutory declaration be enough?
> 
> I asked my employer from 2008-2010, they do not have copies anymore since they changed their system. My second employer from 2011-2014 hasn't responded yet. I am still with my 3rd employer, 2014-present.
> 
> I do have the employment references(Certificates of Employment) with salary, work hours, and detailed job descriptions. But I read that I should provide as much documents as possible.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


If ITR was filed, you should be able to get the return and acknowledgement. Ask other fellow CA's if they know anything about it.

If TDS was deducted, Try to get 26AS.

If PF was deducted, Try to get PF Account details.

Apart from that, bank statements can help.





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

njayshenoy said:


> Got the visa grant for my family of 3 today. A Big thank you to all the members of this group. All the best to the ones waiting.
> EOI-21/02/2018
> Visa applied- 23/03/2018
> CO-09/08/2018 for Employment proofs on HR letter heads and PF.
> CO Reply-01/09/2018
> Visa Grant-22/10/2018.


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Minkuziii said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to share that i have received my direct grant this morning.
> 
> special thanks to newbeinz and GUNBUN for answering all my queries here.
> 
> See below timeline details:
> 
> Visa Lodged : 10th Dec 2017, every possible document front uploaded.
> 
> IMMI Assessment Commencement Email: 22nd May 2018
> 
> Total waiting time: 10 months and 11 days.
> 
> CO Contact: NO
> 
> EV: No idea
> 
> I called DIBP in august and received generic response that i should wait because my case is still in process and if anything required CO will contact.
> 
> Two weeks back i saw GUNBUN's post and i also started calling them everyday same time with same script. A few times same person received my call and gave me same answer everyday but i pushed and requested to leave a note to my CO everyday.
> 
> Today finally i received my GRANT.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Cheers!


congrats and good luck


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys,

I have claimed 5 points of my Spouse.
She is assessed by Engineering Austrailia for Engineering Technologist. She has total 5 years of experience with for 4 different employers. While her assessment i.e. CDR only, we have submitted RNR on company letterhead for her current and previous company. total of 2 companies. 
For her rest of companies, we don't have RNR or SD and submitted all other required documents like form16, pf statement, bank statement, and all others.

IS it fine? or do we have to submit RNR or SD for her rest of companies also?


----------



## wrecker

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have claimed 5 points of my Spouse.
> She is assessed by Engineering Austrailia for Engineering Technologist. She has total 5 years of experience with for 4 different employers. While her assessment i.e. CDR only, we have submitted RNR on company letterhead for her current and previous company. total of 2 companies.
> For her rest of companies, we don't have RNR or SD and submitted all other required documents like form16, pf statement, bank statement, and all others.
> 
> IS it fine? or do we have to submit RNR or SD for her rest of companies also?


Try to create a trail of emails by asking for RnR from relevant personnel. If the company responds fine, if not you atleast have tried. Take a copy of the email and upload that along with Form 16, ITRs joining letters, PF statement etc... Form 26 AS would be awesome since that is the best third party evidence you could provide along with PF statement.

This allows you to showcase to CO that you have tried all avenues to get the required documentation but the company did not provide.

Try for stat declaration from a supervisor or colleague who would confirm your wife's employment if contacted for EV.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## maddy1085

Granted 
All details in signature!


----------



## cmaroju

Minkuziii said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to share that i have received my direct grant this morning.
> 
> special thanks to newbeinz and GUNBUN for answering all my queries here.
> 
> See below timeline details:
> 
> Visa Lodged : 10th Dec 2017, every possible document front uploaded.
> 
> IMMI Assessment Commencement Email: 22nd May 2018
> 
> Total waiting time: 10 months and 11 days.
> 
> CO Contact: NO
> 
> EV: No idea
> 
> I called DIBP in august and received generic response that i should wait because my case is still in process and if anything required CO will contact.
> 
> Two weeks back i saw GUNBUN's post and i also started calling them everyday same time with same script. A few times same person received my call and gave me same answer everyday but i pushed and requested to leave a note to my CO everyday.
> 
> Today finally i received my GRANT.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations and all the best. Post your next steps (like when you are planning to move to Aus and to what city etc).


----------



## mongapb05

wrecker said:


> Try to create a trail of emails by asking for RnR from relevant personnel. If the company responds fine, if not you atleast have tried. Take a copy of the email and upload that along with Form 16, ITRs joining letters, PF statement etc... Form 26 AS would be awesome since that is the best third party evidence you could provide along with PF statement.
> 
> This allows you to showcase to CO that you have tried all avenues to get the required documentation but the company did not provide.
> 
> Try for stat declaration from a supervisor or colleague who would confirm your wife's employment if contacted for EV.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi,

Thanks for the reply,

I have lodged the visa application with all her appropriate documents that we have.
Her first 2 companies, one of them doesn't have form16 or ITR as the salary was not under TAX slab. We have submitted bank statements and payslips, exp and joining letter. 
I am in dilemma as per 189 rule, for the spouse, they only require +ve assessment. Even there is no any option to declare irrelevant experience for the spouse. 


Can EV happen for spouse also?


----------



## njayshenoy

saigrc1 said:


> njayshenoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> CO has changed. During the first contact it was Lisa and now it is Lyndall.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Even my CO was Lisa and she contacted me for PF statements on Aug 21,2018 even after giving all the other docs like payslips ,Form 16, Form 26AS and also HR letterheads.
> I could not find pf statement for 1 yr out of my 8 yrs that were considered as i withdrew money from that account and have closed that account. So i have surfaced the bankstatements highlighting the pf credited amount and also embedded pf statement for rest of 7 yrs and also i have given a statutory declaration mentioning why i was not able to submit the pf statement for 1 yr.
> 
> Will this suffice according to you?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, Should be sufficient. I was asked for reference letter for all my employment in company letter head. 1 provided for previous 2 but for the current one 1 gave a SD with a cover letter stating that my company do not provide such letters. Apparently they accepted it.
Click to expand...


----------



## njayshenoy

shekar.ym said:


> njayshenoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the visa grant for my family of 3 today. A Big thank you to all the members of this group. All the best to the ones waiting.
> EOI-21/02/2018
> Visa applied- 23/03/2018
> CO-09/08/2018 for Employment proofs on HR letter heads and PF.
> CO Reply-01/09/2018
> Visa Grant-22/10/2018.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats and good luck
Click to expand...

Thank you, Hope you get your grant soon. All the best.


----------



## Khushbu107

njayshenoy said:


> saigrc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Even my CO was Lisa and she contacted me for PF statements on Aug 21,2018 even after giving all the other docs like payslips ,Form 16, Form 26AS and also HR letterheads.
> I could not find pf statement for 1 yr out of my 8 yrs that were considered as i withdrew money from that account and have closed that account. So i have surfaced the bankstatements highlighting the pf credited amount and also embedded pf statement for rest of 7 yrs and also i have given a statutory declaration mentioning why i was not able to submit the pf statement for 1 yr.
> 
> Will this suffice according to you?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, Should be sufficient. I was asked for reference letter for all my employment in company letter head. 1 provided for previous 2 but for the current one 1 gave a SD with a cover letter stating that my company do not provide such letters. Apparently they accepted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should raise a grievance on epfigms.gov.in if you were working in India. Raise a case with all your details and upload any supporting document. You’ll get your PF closing statement in 7-10 days. I have got mine for last 10 years..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## yogjeet1984

njayshenoy said:


> saigrc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Even my CO was Lisa and she contacted me for PF statements on Aug 21,2018 even after giving all the other docs like payslips ,Form 16, Form 26AS and also HR letterheads.
> I could not find pf statement for 1 yr out of my 8 yrs that were considered as i withdrew money from that account and have closed that account. So i have surfaced the bankstatements highlighting the pf credited amount and also embedded pf statement for rest of 7 yrs and also i have given a statutory declaration mentioning why i was not able to submit the pf statement for 1 yr.
> 
> Will this suffice according to you?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, Should be sufficient. I was asked for reference letter for all my employment in company letter head. 1 provided for previous 2 but for the current one 1 gave a SD with a cover letter stating that my company do not provide such letters. Apparently they accepted it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering as to Why did the CO asked you for PF statement when u provided salary slips, Form 16 and even Form 26 AS:confused2: Were u able to figure out?
> I believe most of the applicants provide any 2 of these docs (Payslips, Form16 and 26AS). Pls correct me if i am wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## shekar.ym

maddy1085 said:


> Granted
> All details in signature!



congrats and good luck


----------



## kerberos

Jotsaab said:


> Thanks. If anyone could recommend best immigration lawyer in Melbourne. It would be much appreciated.


If you go on Australia forum there are some Aussie MARA agents on the boards. They do paid consultation.


----------



## rahulrajpal

Hi Everyone

I am looking for a advice. I had lodged my PR on 15th August'18 but didnt submit my birth certificates as I didnt have them with me at that time. But now I have got them created. 

At the time of lodgement, I had submitted 10th/Year 10 school leaving/passing certificate for DoB Proof. Should I now upload the birth certificate now, my concern is that it will reflect a fresh time stamp against the said document and I am not sure if it will delay my grant date.

Please advise. Thanks.
Rahul


----------



## shekar.ym

rahulrajpal said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am looking for a advice. I had lodged my PR on 15th August'18 but didnt submit my birth certificates as I didnt have them with me at that time. But now I have got them created.
> 
> At the time of lodgement, I had submitted 10th/Year 10 school leaving/passing certificate for DoB Proof. Should I now upload the birth certificate now, my concern is that it will reflect a fresh time stamp against the said document and I am not sure if it will delay my grant date.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.
> Rahul




Go head and upload. 
People got grant by uploading docs till one week before their grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sakshikalra

Congrats but i cant see ur timeline


----------



## wrecker

rahulrajpal said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am looking for a advice. I had lodged my PR on 15th August'18 but didnt submit my birth certificates as I didnt have them with me at that time. But now I have got them created.
> 
> At the time of lodgement, I had submitted 10th/Year 10 school leaving/passing certificate for DoB Proof. Should I now upload the birth certificate now, my concern is that it will reflect a fresh time stamp against the said document and I am not sure if it will delay my grant date.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.
> Rahul


There have been some cases in the past where people have got grants even having uploaded documents 2-3 days before the grant. I don't think your file goes to the back of a "queue". 

However, you can always wait for CO to contact you for it and then provide them. If CO doesn't ask for it, you shall have a shorter processing time. If they do, it will add 2-3 months to the time frame.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos

wrecker said:


> There have been some cases in the past where people have got grants even having uploaded documents 2-3 days before the grant. I don't think your file goes to the back of a "queue".
> 
> However, you can always wait for CO to contact you for it and then provide them. If CO doesn't ask for it, you shall have a shorter processing time. If they do, it will add 2-3 months to the time frame.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


2-3 months doesn't sound very long but it feels like an eternity!


----------



## wrecker

kerberos said:


> 2-3 months doesn't sound very long but it feels like an eternity!


As soon as you see people who lodged visa after you getting grants, even a week feels like an eternity. As soon as you cross 6 months mark, each day looks like an eternity.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## saigrc1

Thank you for the update.


----------



## saigrc1

njayshenoy said:


> saigrc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Even my CO was Lisa and she contacted me for PF statements on Aug 21,2018 even after giving all the other docs like payslips ,Form 16, Form 26AS and also HR letterheads.
> I could not find pf statement for 1 yr out of my 8 yrs that were considered as i withdrew money from that account and have closed that account. So i have surfaced the bankstatements highlighting the pf credited amount and also embedded pf statement for rest of 7 yrs and also i have given a statutory declaration mentioning why i was not able to submit the pf statement for 1 yr.
> 
> Will this suffice according to you?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, Should be sufficient. I was asked for reference letter for all my employment in company letter head. 1 provided for previous 2 but for the current one 1 gave a SD with a cover letter stating that my company do not provide such letters. Apparently they accepted it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the update.
Click to expand...


----------



## arslan1

Hi Seniors.


Onshore and Offshore applicants processing time is the same or does it make any difference for 189 visa?

I have lodged on 13th August and done the medical on 20th August uploaded everything with my application. I am ONSHORE. Any idea if I am close to grant or CO contact?

According to immi tracker someone from 8th and 7th August got the grant and till 18th July for July month also got the grants??????

Waiting for your kind replies.


----------



## bssanthosh47

ankur14 said:


> Thank you so much. One last thing, for dependant, current employment reference letter/statutory declaration is not provided. Will that be an issue in application??
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> --------------------------------------------------
> Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
> Anzsco - 261313
> Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
> Invited - 11/09/2018
> Application Submission - 29/09/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Hi Ankur,

Partner points is claimed for Partner skills and not for her employment .

Please refer DHA website extact below 

Partner skills
Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

was under 45 years old
had competent English.
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.

So just upload all the docs you have for wife's employment and relax . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## mongapb05

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> Partner points is claimed for Partner skills and not for her employment .
> 
> Please refer DHA website extact below
> 
> Partner skills
> Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
> 
> was under 45 years old
> had competent English.
> had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> So just upload all the docs you have for wife's employment and relax .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Truly said 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## nilak

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> Partner points is claimed for Partner skills and not for her employment .
> 
> Please refer DHA website extact below
> 
> Partner skills
> Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
> 
> was under 45 years old
> had competent English.
> had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> So just upload all the docs you have for wife's employment and relax .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Hi experts,
Now im confused after reading this thread. correct me if im wrong?
For partner 5 points. I have uploaded positive skill assessment from EA, Academic certificate, transcript. But i didn't upload any employment documents (RNR, payslips etc.) as they mention only skill assessment results.

Do we need to show employment proof (pay slips, tax files etc.) as well for partner?

Thanks


----------



## rajniwalia

nilak said:


> Hi experts,
> Now im confused after reading this thread. correct me if im wrong?
> For partner 5 points. I have uploaded positive skill assessment from EA, Academic certificate, transcript. But i didn't upload any employment documents (RNR, payslips etc.) as they mention only skill assessment results.
> 
> Do we need to show employment proof (pay slips, tax files etc.) as well for partner?
> 
> Thanks



For partner..we don't need to.


----------



## mongapb05

nilak said:


> Hi experts,
> Now im confused after reading this thread. correct me if im wrong?
> For partner 5 points. I have uploaded positive skill assessment from EA, Academic certificate, transcript. But i didn't upload any employment documents (RNR, payslips etc.) as they mention only skill assessment results.
> 
> Do we need to show employment proof (pay slips, tax files etc.) as well for partner?
> 
> Thanks


Hey, did ur spouse assessed with cdr route? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuwind

Hello.. people from gulf region.. can anyone confirm that do we have to submit the visa page of residence in the gulf country showing your employer ?


----------



## nilak

mongapb05 said:


> Hey, did ur spouse assessed with cdr route?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk



Hi,
Yes CDR at Engineers Australia


----------



## mongapb05

nilak said:


> Hi,
> Yes CDR at Engineers Australia


Same here, She is assessed as engineering technologist. When did you lodged ur visa? /SNIP/

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Kuwind said:


> Hello.. people from gulf region.. can anyone confirm that do we have to submit the visa page of residence in the gulf country showing your employer ?


I think that is one of the third party evidence we can give. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captka

Good Day All,

Finally after a Long wait of 18 months Visa Granted today.
Applied 21/Apr/2017
IED 24/Oct/18

Have got waiver letter.

Hope all get Visa soon, esp Binnie


----------



## mongapb05

Captka said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> Finally after a Long wait of 18 months Visa Granted today.
> Applied 21/Apr/2017
> IED 24/Oct/18
> 
> Have got waiver letter.
> 
> Hope all get Visa soon, esp Binnie


Congratulations, can you please share the timeline with complete co contact or other info, 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.shailender

rahulrajpal said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am looking for a advice. I had lodged my PR on 15th August'18 but didnt submit my birth certificates as I didnt have them with me at that time. But now I have got them created.
> 
> At the time of lodgement, I had submitted 10th/Year 10 school leaving/passing certificate for DoB Proof. Should I now upload the birth certificate now, my concern is that it will reflect a fresh time stamp against the said document and I am not sure if it will delay my grant date.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.
> Rahul


Birth Certificate is mandatory for citizenship application. However, for PR applications, 10th certificate is an acceptable alternate proof of DoB. I suggest you don't need to upload Birth Certificate unless asked. Most likely, it will not be needed.


----------



## Saif

Captka said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> Finally after a Long wait of 18 months Visa Granted today.
> Applied 21/Apr/2017
> IED 24/Oct/18
> 
> Have got waiver letter.
> 
> Hope all get Visa soon, esp Binnie


After 18 months! Must have been quite soothing today...All the best!


----------



## Saif

sharma.shailender said:


> Birth Certificate is mandatory for citizenship application. However, for PR applications, 10th certificate is an acceptable alternate proof of DoB. I suggest you don't need to upload Birth Certificate unless asked. Most likely, it will not be needed.


I have not uploaded either the 10th certificate or the birth certificate, the dropdown list of relevant document mentions passport , DL and nation id / aadhaar, will it not be sufficient?


----------



## Gods grace

Hi All, with the grace of God almighty we received the PR grant today some time back for my family of 4. 🙏🏻. I got support n confidence from the legends of this group. 
IC you are the next, you will get this week too. 
Code : Business Analysts
Lodged: 26th March 2018
CO contact: 8th Aug ( for my English education, my husband being d primary applicant)
Visa grant : 23Oct 2018 ( 3:54 pm Australian time)
Onshore


----------



## Saif

Gods grace said:


> Hi All, with the grace of God almighty we received the PR grant today some time back for my family of 4. 🙏🏻. I got support n confidence from the legends of this group.
> IC you are the next, you will get this week too.
> Code : Business Analysts
> Lodged: 26th March 2018
> CO contact: 8th Aug ( for my English education, my husband being d primary applicant)
> Visa grant : 23Oct 2018 ( 3:54 pm Australian time)
> Onshore


Many congratulations to you and your husband. Good luck!


----------



## Heidi1312

Hiii all, at last got our direct grant today..
Code:261111

Invited:July 10
Visa lodges:July 18th
Grant:23rd Oct

Thanku all for the help and support through these days.


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Heidi1312 said:


> Hiii all, at last got our direct grant today..
> Code:261111
> 
> Invited:July 10
> Visa lodges:July 18th
> Grant:23rd Oct
> 
> Thanku all for the help and support through these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk



Congratulations! Good to see a few 261111 getting grants up late


----------



## mongapb05

Heidi1312 said:


> Hiii all, at last got our direct grant today..
> Code:261111
> 
> Invited:July 10
> Visa lodges:July 18th
> Grant:23rd Oct
> 
> Thanku all for the help and support through these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Congratulations, did u claim spouse points? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## nilak

mongapb05 said:


> Same here, She is assessed as engineering technologist. When did you lodged ur visa? Can we talk? +91-8383887173
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk



Hi, 
I lodged on 12/08/18. I,m claiming points for my husband


----------



## Heidi1312

mongapb05 said:


> Congratulations, did u claim spouse points?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

nilak said:


> Hi,
> I lodged on 12/08/18. I,m claiming points for my husband


Ok, i have claimed points for my wife, my question is, did u upload any employment proff of your husband? Only assessment result? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

Heidi1312 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Great, i am actually confused about spouse points, i have also claimed 5 points of my spouse, have u upload all employment evidence of your spouse also or only assessment result? 

Did u upload birth certificate for both of you or not? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

Hi captka big congrats and thanks for your wishes at least got some hope


----------



## Saif

An out of the topic question sorry, how long is a PR valid for after initial entry and what keeps it alive from there on?


----------



## wrecker

Gods grace said:


> Hi All, with the grace of God almighty we received the PR grant today some time back for my family of 4. 🙏🏻. I got support n confidence from the legends of this group.
> IC you are the next, you will get this week too.
> Code : Business Analysts
> Lodged: 26th March 2018
> CO contact: 8th Aug ( for my English education, my husband being d primary applicant)
> Visa grant : 23Oct 2018 ( 3:54 pm Australian time)
> Onshore


Congratulations and all the best...


----------



## wrecker

Heidi1312 said:


> Hiii all, at last got our direct grant today..
> Code:261111
> 
> Invited:July 10
> Visa lodges:July 18th
> Grant:23rd Oct
> 
> Thanku all for the help and support through these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## wrecker

Captka said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> Finally after a Long wait of 18 months Visa Granted today.
> Applied 21/Apr/2017
> IED 24/Oct/18
> 
> Have got waiver letter.
> 
> Hope all get Visa soon, esp Binnie


Fantastic News Captain! Congratulations and all the best after such a long and tedious journey.

You mentioned a couple of days back, that you are going on-ship. I would suggest to take the ship directly down under?

All the best, once again


----------



## accountant0618

Another question...
In the NON-migrating family members they asked for identity documents(birth certificate numbers)... do I also need to attach copies of it in the application?


----------



## wrecker

mongapb05 said:


> Congratulations, can you please share the timeline with complete co contact or other info,
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


There you go:- 



Captka said:


> Visa lodged 21/April/2017
> Occupation- Ships Master (Off the List on July 2017)
> Grant Awaited
> Below are some information which might be useful for those applying
> 
> 1) Assessment - For Shipping related assessing Authority is AMSA , we have to fly down under do a Medical and under go a full fledged Oral by a Surveyor before being issued an assessment for applying
> 
> 2) PTE / IELTS - I would say PTE any day as you get the results faster and can straight fwd when compared to IELTS
> 
> 3) Co Contacts -
> 1 )JUNE 17 - Wife's name different on Passport and Degree Certificate , Basically initials not expanded , An Affidavit from notary was accepted
> 
> 2)JULY 17 - Marshall Island PCC , Have sailed on ships of MI , Could not get so shows had tried to obtain by all means basically mails
> 
> 3) August 17 - Statutory Declaration of Character - Was onboard some how could submit from Bangkok AU embassy, It was a breeze just 5 min In and Out
> 
> Then no news , In between wife got pregnant and was thinking should update or not anyway in December 17 sent a change a Circumstance saying delivery due in MAY 18
> 
> Also a Change in Circumstances as was going on boars as Change in Residence more than 15 days to be updated.
> 
> 07 May 18 after a long wait of 8 yrs, Young fellow arrives , updated Birth certificate with in 2 weeks and Passport by June 18
> 
> 4 ) Email confirmation Child added to application and also note adding a new born is free.
> 
> Then Next step Hap I'd , so sent a mail to GSM allocated and strategic health .
> 
> 5) Co Contact - Asking for Child Medicals the mail had Hap I'd for child.
> 
> Child medical is just general examination and nothing else carry the vaccination card.
> No PCC and other forms needed for Child
> 
> 6) Aug 18 - Co Contact Asking for Indian PCC for both me and wife as the first one expired.
> Now by 18/ Sep the 28 days will finish which sometimes they follow.
> 
> And hope to see something , above might be useful for somebody


----------



## ankur14

Congrats, such a long wait finally paid off. Kindly update your case on myimmitracker.com


Captka said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> Finally after a Long wait of 18 months Visa Granted today.
> Applied 21/Apr/2017
> IED 24/Oct/18
> 
> Have got waiver letter.
> 
> Hope all get Visa soon, esp Binnie


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41

Heidi1312 said:


> Hiii all, at last got our direct grant today..
> Code:261111
> 
> Invited:July 10
> Visa lodges:July 18th
> Grant:23rd Oct
> 
> Thanku all for the help and support through these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Onshore?


----------



## mongapb05

mongapb05 said:


> Great, i am actually confused about spouse points, i have also claimed 5 points of my spouse, have u upload all employment evidence of your spouse also or only assessment result?
> 
> Did u upload birth certificate for both of you or not?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Can u please tell me about it? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paaz21

Captka said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> Finally after a Long wait of 18 months Visa Granted today.
> Applied 21/Apr/2017
> IED 24/Oct/18
> 
> Have got waiver letter.
> 
> Hope all get Visa soon, esp Binnie


Congrats Mate


----------



## nilak

mongapb05 said:


> Ok, i have claimed points for my wife, my question is, did u upload any employment proff of your husband? Only assessment result?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Hi,
For spouse, I only uploaded

1. Academic certificate
2. Academic Transcript
3. Positive SA letter from EA
4. Birth Certificate
5. Passport Details
6. Photo
7. Marriage certificate
8. CV
9. PCCs
10. IELTS
11. Form 80 & 1221

is this sufficient?


----------



## Paaz21

Gods grace said:


> Hi All, with the grace of God almighty we received the PR grant today some time back for my family of 4. 🙏🏻. I got support n confidence from the legends of this group.
> IC you are the next, you will get this week too.
> Code : Business Analysts
> Lodged: 26th March 2018
> CO contact: 8th Aug ( for my English education, my husband being d primary applicant)
> Visa grant : 23Oct 2018 ( 3:54 pm Australian time)
> Onshore


 Looks like Aug CO are being granted now with a few coming


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations...that was a long wait...



Minkuziii said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to share that i have received my direct grant this morning.
> 
> special thanks to newbeinz and GUNBUN for answering all my queries here.
> 
> See below timeline details:
> 
> Visa Lodged : 10th Dec 2017, every possible document front uploaded.
> 
> IMMI Assessment Commencement Email: 22nd May 2018
> 
> Total waiting time: 10 months and 11 days.
> 
> CO Contact: NO
> 
> EV: No idea
> 
> I called DIBP in august and received generic response that i should wait because my case is still in process and if anything required CO will contact.
> 
> Two weeks back i saw GUNBUN's post and i also started calling them everyday same time with same script. A few times same person received my call and gave me same answer everyday but i pushed and requested to leave a note to my CO everyday.
> 
> Today finally i received my GRANT.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations. Kindly share your experience and any co contact details and please update your case on myimmitracker.com it will help waiting applicants like me.


Heidi1312 said:


> Hiii all, at last got our direct grant today..
> Code:261111
> 
> Invited:July 10
> Visa lodges:July 18th
> Grant:23rd Oct
> 
> Thanku all for the help and support through these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

nilak said:


> Hi,
> For spouse, I only uploaded
> 
> 1. Academic certificate
> 2. Academic Transcript
> 3. Positive SA letter from EA
> 4. Birth Certificate
> 5. Passport Details
> 6. Photo
> 7. Marriage certificate
> 8. CV
> 9. PCCs
> 10. IELTS
> 11. Form 80 & 1221
> 
> is this sufficient?


Same i have upload, however i am asking to other people who claimed spouse points, is it necessary to upload employment evidence or not, 

Did u defined all ur spouse employment details in lodging visa immi account and form 80?



Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Uploading further documents after you lodge your application doesn't change your status in the queue.

If you get a CO contact, you're right on average it seems to be about 2-3 months, but it really depends on the information that is requested by the CO.
If you respond promptly and there isn't any additional vetting required (i.e. you upload PTE score/medical/form815) then I've seen fairly fast turnaround times. If it's additional relationship documents or employment documents, like marriage certificates, etc. it seems to be longer.




wrecker said:


> There have been some cases in the past where people have got grants even having uploaded documents 2-3 days before the grant. I don't think your file goes to the back of a "queue".
> 
> However, you can always wait for CO to contact you for it and then provide them. If CO doesn't ask for it, you shall have a shorter processing time. If they do, it will add 2-3 months to the time frame.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Wow a long wait. Congratulations.



Captka said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> Finally after a Long wait of 18 months Visa Granted today.
> Applied 21/Apr/2017
> IED 24/Oct/18
> 
> Have got waiver letter.
> 
> Hope all get Visa soon, esp Binnie


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations to all the people who received their grant in this week. All the very best for your future. I hope you will have great time in Australia. 
Additionally, requesting all of you to please update your cases on myimmitracker so that waiting candidates can get more information about your cases and estimate their grant dates. 

Regards
Ankur
--------------------------------------------------
Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
Anzsco - 261313
Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
Invited - 11/09/2018
Application Submission - 29/09/2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

ankur14 said:


> Congratulations to all the people who received their grant in this week. All the very best for your future. I hope you will have great time in Australia.
> Additionally, requesting all of you to please update your cases on myimmitracker so that waiting candidates can get more information about your cases and estimate their grant dates.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> --------------------------------------------------
> Points claimed - 75 ( Age:30 + Edu:15 + PTE:20 + Exp:5 + Partner:5)
> Anzsco - 261313
> Eoi submission - 2/08/2018
> Invited - 11/09/2018
> Application Submission - 29/09/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Hey @ankur14, did you realize that your signature is getting posted twice every time for past few days, once from tapatalk and the other from expatforum. Disable either one or make them short, can't really read through anything you post on desktop site.

Cheers!!


----------



## ankur14

csdhan said:


> Hey @ankur14, did you realize that your signature is getting posted twice every time for past few days, once from tapatalk and the other from expatforum. Disable either one or make them short, can't really read through anything you post on desktop site.
> 
> Cheers!!


Done and thanks for letting me know. I didn't realize that 2 signatures were appearing in my posts.


----------



## SaritaY

aupr04 said:


> Elections are coming!


HI, noticed "Immi Commencement Mail" in your signature. May I ask what that means? I had an agent applying my visa for me and I"m not sure if that's something they should have given me?


----------



## Ankit Mehta

Kuwind said:


> Hello.. people from gulf region.. can anyone confirm that do we have to submit the visa page of residence in the gulf country showing your employer ?


Yes, it is require along with English Translation copy.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

mongapb05 said:


> Great, i am actually confused about spouse points, i have also claimed 5 points of my spouse, have u upload all employment evidence of your spouse also or only assessment result?
> 
> Did u upload birth certificate for both of you or not?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


As per my immigration agent, spouse points (5 points) can be claimed only if he/she can prove 2 years of full employment in the last 5 years.

Correct me, if I am wrong.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

Gods grace said:


> Hi All, with the grace of God almighty we received the PR grant today some time back for my family of 4. 🙏🏻. I got support n confidence from the legends of this group.
> IC you are the next, you will get this week too.
> Code : Business Analysts
> Lodged: 26th March 2018
> CO contact: 8th Aug ( for my English education, my husband being d primary applicant)
> Visa grant : 23Oct 2018 ( 3:54 pm Australian time)
> Onshore


Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Ankit Mehta

Captka said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> Finally after a Long wait of 18 months Visa Granted today.
> Applied 21/Apr/2017
> IED 24/Oct/18
> 
> Have got waiver letter.
> 
> Hope all get Visa soon, esp Binnie


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## ankur14

Wrong. The only requirement for spouse it to give a positive skill assessment irrespective of the number of months or years they have worked. Please refer dha guidelines for partner skill points for more information.


Ankit Mehta said:


> As per my immigration agent, spouse points (5 points) can be claimed only if he/she can prove 2 years of full employment in the last 5 years.
> 
> Correct me, if I am wrong.


----------



## Bandish

Captka said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> Finally after a Long wait of 18 months Visa Granted today.
> Applied 21/Apr/2017
> IED 24/Oct/18
> 
> Have got waiver letter.
> 
> Hope all get Visa soon, esp Binnie


Congratulations !! Was a long wait...
All the best...


----------



## Ankit Mehta

maddy1085 said:


> Granted
> All details in signature!


Good news!!!!!!
Congrats........


----------



## Ankit Mehta

Minkuziii said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to share that i have received my direct grant this morning.
> 
> special thanks to newbeinz and GUNBUN for answering all my queries here.
> 
> See below timeline details:
> 
> Visa Lodged : 10th Dec 2017, every possible document front uploaded.
> 
> IMMI Assessment Commencement Email: 22nd May 2018
> 
> Total waiting time: 10 months and 11 days.
> 
> CO Contact: NO
> 
> EV: No idea
> 
> I called DIBP in august and received generic response that i should wait because my case is still in process and if anything required CO will contact.
> 
> Two weeks back i saw GUNBUN's post and i also started calling them everyday same time with same script. A few times same person received my call and gave me same answer everyday but i pushed and requested to leave a note to my CO everyday.
> 
> Today finally i received my GRANT.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> Cheers!


Many congratulations!!!!
Enjoy your time post grant.....


----------



## Bandish

Gods grace said:


> Hi All, with the grace of God almighty we received the PR grant today some time back for my family of 4. 🙏🏻. I got support n confidence from the legends of this group.
> IC you are the next, you will get this week too.
> Code : Business Analysts
> Lodged: 26th March 2018
> CO contact: 8th Aug ( for my English education, my husband being d primary applicant)
> Visa grant : 23Oct 2018 ( 3:54 pm Australian time)
> Onshore


Congratulations !!! Best Wishes...


----------



## Bandish

Heidi1312 said:


> Hiii all, at last got our direct grant today..
> Code:261111
> 
> Invited:July 10
> Visa lodges:July 18th
> Grant:23rd Oct
> 
> Thanku all for the help and support through these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Wow.. Congratulations !!


----------



## SaritaY

J_Scorpion said:


> Just got an call from my agent that me, my son and wife has been granted 189 visa today.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys.
> 
> Lodged on 1 March
> CO Contact 24 July
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Hi ! Congratulations on getting your grant!!
I noticed that you got your EOI invite the same month of your EOI lodgement. Do you know why your processing time is so short? Just wondering if it's related to occupation. 
Thanks : )


----------



## SaritaY

KVK said:


> With god's blessing me and my family got grant today! It has been a long wait of 9 months and my IED is 20th Feb 2019. It is a direct grant, however employee verification has happened on 26th June 2018. Seriously, I wanted to thank GunBun for giving me a suggestion of calling them, I called them yesterday and got the grant today. One interesting thing to note is my case officer has changed since I got the immi commencement mail and I am very sure cases got inactive due to frequent changing of case officers.
> 
> Anyways, I am more than happy since it is finally here. I really hope that everyone will get their's soon. Please let me know if I can help in anyways possible.
> 
> Also could anyone, please point me to the post grant forum, that would be really helpful.


Congratulations!! May I ask what did you say to them on the phone call? Thanks!


----------



## SaritaY

shekar.ym said:


> not necessary...but you still need to mention this exp in Form 80 and visa application



Hey. Just read through the last 100 pages and saw your post. I didn't include the employment experience in my form 80 since I 'm not claiming any points. So you would suggest adding them into my form? I've lodged my visa, would changing info in form 80 affect anything? 

Also, stayed in the States for about 8 months a while ago. I didn't mention this in my form either. So should I do so? Would they then request a police check from the States? It would be a lot of hassle to obtain one. 

Please advice. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Saif

SaritaY said:


> Hey. Just read through the last 100 pages and saw your post. I didn't include the employment experience in my form 80 since I 'm not claiming any points. So you would suggest adding them into my form? I've lodged my visa, would changing info in form 80 affect anything?
> 
> Also, stayed in the States for about 8 months a while ago. I didn't mention this in my form either. So should I do so? Would they then request a police check from the States? It would be a lot of hassle to obtain one.
> 
> Please advice. Thanks a lot!


You should include it in form 80 even if you are not claiming points.
If you have stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 years only then a PCC is required.


----------



## SaritaY

kiwifruit said:


> Many of us have filled them electronically and then scanned the signed page only. That is not an issue.


Hey. I just realized that I signed my form with the signature functino of PDF. I've uploaded my form. No CO contact yet. Should I do what you say and re-upload my form? Would that affect my processing time? 

Thanks.


----------



## Saif

SaritaY said:


> Hey. I just realized that I signed my form with the signature functino of PDF. I've uploaded my form. No CO contact yet. Should I do what you say and re-upload my form? Would that affect my processing time?
> 
> Thanks.


I dont think even signing form 80 is required because it is now uploaded as an electronic copy not a manual one as it used to be earlier. This is my own opinion, please cross check.

Signing using PDF should be fine. Others who have received grants please clarify how you signed...


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> An out of the topic question sorry, how long is a PR valid for after initial entry and what keeps it alive from there on?


PR is valid for 5 years from the day you get your grant mail . If your intial entry is after 1 year after your grant , you still have 4 years of Valid PR.

After initial entry and you activate your PR it will be active till 5 year . you can come and go any time . You can check the status on Vevo app . It will display all details .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> PR is valid for 5 years from the day you get your grant mail . If your intial entry is after 1 year after your grant , you still have 4 years of Valid PR.
> 
> After initial entry and you activate your PR it will be active till 5 year . you can come and go any time . You can check the status on Vevo app . It will display all details .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


What after 5 years? I read you can have it renewed endlessly or apply for citizenship.


----------



## SaritaY

saifsd said:


> You should include it in form 80 even if you are not claiming points.
> If you have stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 years only then a PCC is required.


thanks for your reply. I assume Co won't need any documents regarding those employment history, am I right?


----------



## SaritaY

amitkb said:


> Nope. Nothing yet. Average time to assign co is 50 days i guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 189/261312
> Application lodged: 14-09-2018
> Grant: Waiting



It's been 64 days since I launched. No Co no any info yet. Should I be worried?


----------



## sm.harish862008

mongapb05 said:


> Great, i am actually confused about spouse points, i have also claimed 5 points of my spouse, have u upload all employment evidence of your spouse also or only assessment result?
> 
> Did u upload birth certificate for both of you or not?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


I uploaded employment evidence of whatever was submitted for ACS assessment including payslips and tax statement of my spouse (Heidi1312)


----------



## Saif

SaritaY said:


> thanks for your reply. I assume Co won't need any documents regarding those employment history, am I right?


I hope so.


----------



## SaritaY

ankur14 said:


> No, i wish I would have got the commencement mail so early. I just wanted to know if any offshore case is picked from August & September 2018 to analyze the estimate time for my application.


Launched my visa app on 15th Aug here. Nothing yet.


----------



## sm.harish862008

SaritaY said:


> It's been 64 days since I launched. No Co no any info yet. Should I be worried?


Nope, you shouldnt be.. there is a minimum wait of 90 days for anything to happen in this game. average direct grant as per immi tracker 110 days; if a co contact, it generally takes 2-3 months extra is what i am seeing.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

ankur14 said:


> Wrong. The only requirement for spouse it to give a positive skill assessment irrespective of the number of months or years they have worked. Please refer dha guidelines for partner skill points for more information.


Thanks for clarification..

But for positive skill assessment also, we need to submit employment evidence of the spouse, i suppose.

Just a graduation degree will not fetch any points, i believe.


----------



## amitkb

SaritaY said:


> It's been 64 days since I launched. No Co no any info yet. Should I be worried?




Thats the average time I mentioned for co assigning. No need to worry. Sit back and keep your fingers crossed. 




189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> What after 5 years? I read you can have it renewed endlessly or apply for citizenship.


After 5 years you can check your citizen eligibility in their online calculator and apply i you are eligible .

During this period you can be on RRV(Resident return Visa). This visa is issued if you need to travel overseas and retain your PR.

Refer to below link for more details 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/155-

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## mongapb05

Ankit Mehta said:


> Thanks for clarification..
> 
> But for positive skill assessment also, we need to submit employment evidence of the spouse, i suppose.
> 
> Just a graduation degree will not fetch any points, i believe.


Its depend upon assessment authority, for ACS, a minimum experience is required, but for Engineering australia, they can assess on the basis of graduation. 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

sm.harish862008 said:


> I uploaded employment evidence of whatever was submitted for ACS assessment including payslips and tax statement of my spouse (Heidi1312)


Great, so u must have submitted rnr along with other documents,
DID u submit birth certificate for both of you.? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm.harish862008

mongapb05 said:


> Great, so u must have submitted rnr along with other documents,
> DID u submit birth certificate for both of you.?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Yes, RnR in letter head, exprience /service letters and the rest.

Yup, we did submit birth certificates for both of us.


----------



## Bandish

Which PDF Writer did you people use to electronically fill and save Form 80? Or did you people use some other method?


----------



## mongapb05

Guys, 

I am really confused, kindly help. 
My spouse is assessed as engineering technologist through MSA CDR route by engineering australia. Thats mean we have assessd her degree not relevant experience. 

While her assessment we have submitted 2 Companies rnr, on the basis she made episode and cdr reports. 

Totally she has worked for 5 employer. 
While visa lodging and in form 80, we have provided all of her employment details including current company. 

We have submitted all of her employment details including 2 rnr. 

Question is? We got postive assessment on the basis of her qualifications, is it necessary to upload rnr or sd for her remaining employment? We have only uploaded 2 rnr, current and previous company. 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## acc11241

Hi Guys,

Form 80, Part K , Character : 
Have you, or any other person included in this
application, ever:
"been charged with any offence that is
currently awaiting legal action?"

Does a false FIR comes under this category? Please note chargesheet is not yet filed by Investigation Officer.

Cheers,


----------



## Smks1989

Hi Guys,

I have filed EOI on 18-03-2018 with 60 points (including 5 points of spouse). Now i have given PTE and got the desired score in it and my EOI score will jump to 70 points (including 5 points of spouse). I am planning to re-submit EOI by November. But need to know following things:

1) When i applied EOI on 18-03-2018 , i dnt have child but now i have one , So i have to update my child details in the re-submitted EOI? Does it have any impact on EOI?

2) My wife english test will be expiring in January 2019 (2 years will be completed). My EOI score will be reduced once her english test expire .Right? So she should give test again and i should re-submit EOI after her new score OR i can get invite before 2019 January with 70 points in industrial/mechanical engineering? 

3) Once i re-submitted EOI with 70 points, my EOI will be treated as last in queue or it will be treated from the same DOE i.e on 18-03-2018?

I am actually confused that either i submit my EOI with 70 points and child addition OR i should wait for my wife english test again and then file a complete case. If you guys can predict basis on your experience and past trends of invite for 70 pointers (industrial engieers) i can take decision easily. IF i get invite in next 2 months then expiry of english test of my wife will not matter right?

Need suggestions and chances for me to get invite with aforementioned scenarios.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## Saif

Smks1989 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have filed EOI on 18-03-2018 with 60 points (including 5 points of spouse). Now i have given PTE and got the desired score in it and my EOI score will jump to 70 points (including 5 points of spouse). I am planning to re-submit EOI by November. But need to know following things:
> 
> 1) When i applied EOI on 18-03-2018 , i dnt have child but now i have one , So i have to update my child details in the re-submitted EOI? Does it have any impact on EOI?
> 
> 2) My wife english test will be expiring in January 2019 (2 years will be completed). My EOI score will be reduced once her english test expire .Right? So she should give test again and i should re-submit EOI after her new score OR i can get invite before 2019 January with 70 points in industrial/mechanical engineering?
> 
> 3) Once i re-submitted EOI with 70 points, my EOI will be treated as last in queue or it will be treated from the same DOE i.e on 18-03-2018?
> 
> I am actually confused that either i submit my EOI with 70 points and child addition OR i should wait for my wife english test again and then file a complete case. If you guys can predict basis on your experience and past trends of invite for 70 pointers (industrial engieers) i can take decision easily. IF i get invite in next 2 months then expiry of english test of my wife will not matter right?
> 
> Need suggestions and chances for me to get invite with aforementioned scenarios.
> 
> Thanks & Regards


Anything that changes your points will have an impact on the date of effect. If your wife is NOT the primary applicant, her english score will not matter until you lodge a visa application, in that case you can prove her functional english by various ways as described on the DHA website. Adding a child on the EOI will not affect anything afaik. An EOI with higher points is any day better than an older one with lesser points. Hope this helps.


----------



## bssanthosh47

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Form 80, Part K , Character :
> Have you, or any other person included in this
> application, ever:
> "been charged with any offence that is
> currently awaiting legal action?"
> 
> Does a false FIR comes under this category? Please note chargesheet is not yet filed by Investigation Officer.
> 
> Cheers,


If the chargesheet is not filed yet how can you call it as an FIR ?
If at all a missfortune happens and FIR gets filed yes it will be accounted here .I assume your PCC will also reflect this as FIR is filed online too.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

My wife has worked as a teacher more than 10 years ago but we dont have any documentary evidence for the same, should we mention this exp on her form 80? She is not the primary applicant and neither am I claiming points for a spouse.
The question comes to mind because if she would want to teach in Aus and show this experience on her resume, will this form 80 data be a deterrent in any way?
Do orgs and corps keep going back to DHA to cross verify a migrant's data all the time before offering employment, the question in a nutshell?


----------



## mongapb05

mongapb05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am really confused, kindly help.
> My spouse is assessed as engineering technologist through MSA CDR route by engineering australia. Thats mean we have assessd her degree not relevant experience.
> 
> While her assessment we have submitted 2 Companies rnr, on the basis she made episode and cdr reports.
> 
> Totally she has worked for 5 employer.
> While visa lodging and in form 80, we have provided all of her employment details including current company.
> 
> We have submitted all of her employment details including 2 rnr.
> 
> Question is? We got postive assessment on the basis of her qualifications, is it necessary to upload rnr or sd for her remaining employment? We have only uploaded 2 rnr, current and previous company.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Guys, any advice on this? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elu

A big congratulatio to you. All the very best for your future endeavors.


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> My wife has worked as a teacher more than 10 years ago but we dont have any documentary evidence for the same, should we mention this exp on her form 80? She is not the primary applicant and neither am I claiming points for a spouse.
> The question comes to mind because if she would want to teach in Aus and show this experience on her resume, will this form 80 data be a deterrent in any way?
> Do orgs and corps keep going back to DHA to cross verify a migrant's data all the time before offering employment, the question in a nutshell?


Form 80 is something where you must not hide anything irrespective of u claiming parter points or not. Mention every bit of detail in the past 10yrs. It is not required to have evidence for what you are not claiming points but disclosing the information is mandatory 

cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

mongapb05 said:


> mongapb05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I am really confused, kindly help.
> My spouse is assessed as engineering technologist through MSA CDR route by engineering australia. Thats mean we have assessd her degree not relevant experience.
> 
> While her assessment we have submitted 2 Companies rnr, on the basis she made episode and cdr reports.
> 
> Totally she has worked for 5 employer.
> While visa lodging and in form 80, we have provided all of her employment details including current company.
> 
> We have submitted all of her employment details including 2 rnr.
> 
> Question is? We got postive assessment on the basis of her qualifications, is it necessary to upload rnr or sd for her remaining employment? We have only uploaded 2 rnr, current and previous company.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, any advice on this?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I do not understand why there is a confusion in this section repeatedly . Please go through the DHA website , it is mentioned clearly that partner has to have skill assessment relevant to Nominated occupation . No need of employment docs or reference letters for claiming partner point . 

Partner skills
Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

was under 45 years old
had competent English.
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## mongapb05

bssanthosh47 said:


> I do not understand why there is a confusion in this section repeatedly . Please go through the DHA website , it is mentioned clearly that partner has to have skill assessment relevant to Nominated occupation . No need of employment docs or reference letters for claiming partner point .
> 
> Partner skills
> Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
> 
> was under 45 years old
> had competent English.
> had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajyegnesh

Anybody in this forum submitted Infosys experience in letterhead and lodged visa? Can you ping me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner2017

Captka said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after a Long wait of 18 months Visa Granted today.
> 
> Applied 21/Apr/2017
> 
> IED 24/Oct/18
> 
> 
> 
> Have got waiver letter.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all get Visa soon, esp Binnie




Congratulations Capt.!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzzy

Friends Hi,

Sorry if this came multiple of times here, 
is FORM 80 mandatory for offshore applicants ? I see in DIPB site that "it would be advised in case of need" can you kindly advise whether it is mandatory or not?

Regards


----------



## Saif

ozzzy said:


> Friends Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this came multiple of times here,
> is FORM 80 mandatory for offshore applicants ? I see in DIPB site that "it would be advised in case of need" can you kindly advise whether it is mandatory or not?
> 
> Regards


Yes it is mandatory since July 2018.


----------



## shekar.ym

Captka said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> Finally after a Long wait of 18 months Visa Granted today.
> Applied 21/Apr/2017
> IED 24/Oct/18
> 
> Have got waiver letter.
> 
> Hope all get Visa soon, esp Binnie


congrats and good luck


----------



## ozzzy

*Link*

thanks,

can you share the link ? I searched could not find it,

regards



saifsd said:


> Yes it is mandatory since July 2018.


----------



## shekar.ym

Gods grace said:


> Hi All, with the grace of God almighty we received the PR grant today some time back for my family of 4. 🙏🏻. I got support n confidence from the legends of this group.
> IC you are the next, you will get this week too.
> Code : Business Analysts
> Lodged: 26th March 2018
> CO contact: 8th Aug ( for my English education, my husband being d primary applicant)
> Visa grant : 23Oct 2018 ( 3:54 pm Australian time)
> Onshore


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Heidi1312 said:


> Hiii all, at last got our direct grant today..
> Code:261111
> 
> Invited:July 10
> Visa lodges:July 18th
> Grant:23rd Oct
> 
> Thanku all for the help and support through these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk



congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

ajyegnesh said:


> Anybody in this forum submitted Infosys experience in letterhead and lodged visa? Can you ping me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pm me..i am an ex employee of Infy and got an RnR letter recently.


----------



## Bandish

Bandish said:


> Which PDF Writer did you people use to electronically fill and save Form 80? Or did you people use some other method?


Dear members,
Any inputs on my query?

Thanks


----------



## mrk_aussie

Hello Friends,

I am in the process of filling up Form 80 and 1221 for lodging the visa. What should be the order of entries when I fill in the International Travel Movement History(Part E, q .18))? Is it chronological or reverse chronological? For Address and Employment history, the first entry has "CURRENT" in the Date To field which implies it is reverse chronological. Should I follow the same pattern for question 18 as well?
I have the same question for Form 1221 as well: Part E - Employment status in the last 10 years. q. 25. Should I fill it in chronological order or reverse chronological order?

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## mrk_aussie

Bandish said:


> Dear members,
> Any inputs on my query?
> 
> Thanks


I used Adobe Acrobat Reader Pro, but it is paid. 
For a free option, I think you can update the fields by opening in Chrome browser and then print to save as PDF to get the non editable version. Be mindful of some of the pages having landscape orientation. IIRC, Chrome does not provide an option to choose the orientation automatically, but Microsoft print to pdf does


----------



## kkjuly15

Hi guys

I have attached all the required documents in immiaccount to the best of my knowledge.

I have paid the fees and the Application Status is Received.

I still see Attach documents under the Actions tab. Is this normal? If not, please let me know how to check the missing documents.


----------



## shekar.ym

kkjuly15 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have attached all the required documents in immiaccount to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> I have paid the fees and the Application Status is Received.
> 
> I still see Attach documents under the Actions tab. Is this normal? If not, please let me know how to check the missing documents.


Attach docs and Health assessment sections are visible under Actions tab even after lodge. This is normal


----------



## kkjuly15

shekar.ym said:


> kkjuly15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I have attached all the required documents in immiaccount to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> I have paid the fees and the Application Status is Received.
> 
> I still see Attach documents under the Actions tab. Is this normal? If not, please let me know how to check the missing documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Attach docs and Health assessment sections are visible under Actions tab even after lodge. This is normal
Click to expand...

Thank you very much 👍


----------



## intruder_

Heidi1312 said:


> Hiii all, at last got our direct grant today..
> Code:261111
> 
> Invited:July 10
> Visa lodges:July 18th
> Grant:23rd Oct
> 
> Thanku all for the help and support through these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Congratulations !


----------



## bjg26

July Lodgement

61 cases in Total

3 CO Contact
8 Granted - 5 Onshore 3 Offshore
50 Awaiting Cases


----------



## mnitin39

I am filling form 80. I have done part-time Masters but have not claimed points for it. I was given points based on my Bachelors. Do I need to mention the Master's degree as well? 

I think, if I do it, it will contradict the ACS result and may create confusion.


----------



## Binnie

Is there anyone with July co contact still waiting??


----------



## vinpu

Is there anyone who has received a CO contact from Liam (from GSM Adelaide)? He's my case officer and just trying to ascertain whether he is really swamped. It has been 280 Days since I lodged my application and over 80 Days since my CO contact. I am just hoping I get the grant this year.


----------



## amitkb

ajyegnesh said:


> Anybody in this forum submitted Infosys experience in letterhead and lodged visa? Can you ping me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes. I have. 




189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## mongapb05

Why co contact for?


vinpu said:


> Is there anyone who has received a CO contact from Liam (from GSM Adelaide)? He's my case officer and just trying to ascertain whether he is really swamped. It has been 280 Days since I lodged my application and over 80 Days since my CO contact. I am just hoping I get the grant this year.


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitmishra04

*CO Contact - how many days*

Generally how many days does it take for CO to respond after the clarifications have been provided - my details in signature


----------



## mongapb05

Bandish said:


> Dear members,
> Any inputs on my query?
> 
> Thanks


You can use online ilovepdf or can download pdf nitro software 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinpu

mongapb05 said:


> Why co contact for?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


AFP clearances for my wife and I had expired. I applied for fresh PCC and submitted on Aug 10th. Still waiting for a grant.


----------



## davidlovespressies

vinpu said:


> Is there anyone who has received a CO contact from Liam (from GSM Adelaide)? He's my case officer and just trying to ascertain whether he is really swamped. It has been 280 Days since I lodged my application and over 80 Days since my CO contact. I am just hoping I get the grant this year.





It is likely that he forgets your case. Calling him may be a better way.


----------



## Mohammed786

mnitin39 said:


> I am filling form 80. I have done part-time Masters but have not claimed points for it. I was given points based on my Bachelors. Do I need to mention the Master's degree as well?
> 
> I think, if I do it, it will contradict the ACS result and may create confusion.


Whether relevant or not relevant, You have to declare all of your tertiary education and qualification in form 80.


----------



## AP1187

How do you directly call the CO?



davidlovespressies said:


> It is likely that he forgets your case. Calling him may be a better way.


----------



## davidlovespressies

AP1187 said:


> How do you directly call the CO?
> 
> 
> 
> davidlovespressies said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is likely that he forgets your case. Calling him may be a better way.
Click to expand...

we can not call the co directly. I mean calling the DHA.


----------



## acc11241

Hi Guys,

I have invitations from NSW and 189 , skill : software engineer. I am working in Sydney.
Please let me pros and cons of both 190 NSW and 189.

Cheers


----------



## wrecker

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have invitations from NSW and 189 , skill : software engineer. I am working in Sydney.
> Please let me pros and cons of both 190 NSW and 189.
> 
> Cheers


189 and 190 are essentially the same with one difference:

If you apply via 190, you would have to commit to stay for 2 years after visa grant in the state that nominated you for 190 i.e. NSW in your case. Since, you are already working in Sydney, that is not really a problem for you I guess. If, you are not able to satisfy this commitment, without a genuine reason and proper justification, your citizenship application can be difficult. For 189, there is no such commitment. 

190 has a relatively shorter processing time as compared to 189. In reality, even in 189 you have atleast 50% chance to get grant in 4 months given all your documentation is up to the mark as required by DHA.

If I was you, with a job in hand in Sydney, 190 would be a no-brainer decision.


----------



## Sakshikalra

Hi everyone one querry, we have lodged our visa but now we realized that my husband lived in bangalore for 1.5 years in last 10 years for job purpose bt we forgot to mentioned in it form 80 and he does not even have any residence proof for bangalore.now what to do?
Regards,
Sakshi


----------



## b21.himanshu

vinpu said:


> Is there anyone who has received a CO contact from Liam (from GSM Adelaide)? He's my case officer and just trying to ascertain whether he is really swamped. It has been 280 Days since I lodged my application and over 80 Days since my CO contact. I am just hoping I get the grant this year.



My CO was Liam(from GSM Adelaide) and I have similar timelines as you have. He has not responded to emails. Tried Calling DHA but keep getting the response that its under standard timelines.


----------



## wrecker

vinpu said:


> Is there anyone who has received a CO contact from Liam (from GSM Adelaide)? He's my case officer and just trying to ascertain whether he is really swamped. It has been 280 Days since I lodged my application and over 80 Days since my CO contact. I am just hoping I get the grant this year.


Your grant should be very close by. Now that you have crossed the 9th month mark, call up DHA and ask them if they can check the status on your case. In the end ask to leave a note for CO asking "if there are any more documents needed for finalizing the case?"


----------



## nnk_ec

Hi Guys,
Anyone currently employed with TCS submitted your RnR on company letterhead from HR?? If yes, how did you get it from HR?? I contacted my HR but they confirmed that they do not issue RnR letter for PR visa processing(as per policy). So I have uploaded the SD itself which I initially submitted for my ACS assessment.

If CO asks for RnR from HR, I will then submit the mail trail I had with HR.


----------



## Saif

Mohammed786 said:


> Whether relevant or not relevant, You have to declare all of your tertiary education and qualification in form 80.


Similar situation here, I have mentioned the same in Form 80, do I need to mention the same in education section of visa app?


----------



## Saif

ozzzy said:


> thanks,
> 
> can you share the link ? I searched could not find it,
> 
> regards


If you go to the document upload section, you'd see Form 80 as a separate entity, earlier it used to be under character evidence, if you dont provide it you need to mention a reason, a CO contact is almost certain if you dont. Best.


----------



## wrecker

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anyone currently employed with TCS submitted your RnR on company letterhead from HR?? If yes, how did you get it from HR?? I contacted my HR but they confirmed that they do not issue RnR letter for PR visa processing(as per policy). So I have uploaded the SD itself which I initially submitted for my ACS assessment.
> 
> If CO asks for RnR from HR, I will then submit the mail trail I had with HR.


Sounds good. 

In the mail trail, can you put in another mail asking what alternatives can they provide? This is just for furthering your claim to the CO that you tried to explore all avenues with the company. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Dear experts,

Ready to upload the documents and need your help please. 

What should I upload into Custody Evidence for my baby?
I will upload Birth certificate under Birth and Age Evidence but don´t know what to upload into Custody Evidence and into Member of the Family Unit.
Can I upload in all 3 sections a Birth Certificate?

P.S. the Passport will be uploaded into Travel Document section.


----------



## Shaaan98765

Binnie said:


> Is there anyone with July co contact still waiting??


Yes Binnie, I got my CO contact on July25. I submitted the requested documents on Aug 14th. From there on I have not received any update.

Thaks
Shaan


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Ready to upload the documents and need your help please.
> 
> What should I upload into Custody Evidence for my baby?
> I will upload Birth certificate under Birth and Age Evidence but don´t know what to upload into Custody Evidence and into Member of the Family Unit.
> Can I upload in all 3 sections a Birth Certificate?
> 
> P.S. the Passport will be uploaded into Travel Document section.


Same documents can go under different heads, each dropdown has a list of all acceptable documents for that section, upload as many from this list as you have. Dont worry if one document goes into different sections again and again, passport and a national id will. Make sure relevant pages mentioning the topic in question are there. For example, in India we have applicant id on the first page and address, name of parent and spouse on the last, so in case of child the last page of passport mentioning your names should be there under evidence of custody. Hope this helps. Best.


----------



## Ptera

saifsd said:


> Same documents can go under different heads, each dropdown has a list of all acceptable documents for that section, upload as many from this list as you have. Dont worry if one document goes into different sections again and again, passport and a national id will. Make sure relevant pages mentioning the topic in question are there. For example, in India we have applicant id on the first page and address, name of parent and spouse on the last, so in case of child the last page of passport mentioning your names should be there under evidence of custody. Hope this helps. Best.


Thanks mate, just one more question. 
We don´t have parents names in Passport. Parents name are only mentioned on Birth certificate.

I only have Birth certificate and Passport of my baby.

So in other words, can I upload as follows?

Birth and Age Evidence - Birth certificate, Passport (baby)
Custody Evidence - Birth certificate
Member of Family Unit - Birth certificate, Passport (baby).


----------



## pagauspr

Hi All,
Note: claiming 5 points for Partner 
I got Co contact on 28th Aug requesting for Partner's Skill Assessment (which already uploaded on 11th May when I lodge the application) and i have uploaded it again on 28th August and pressed the information provided. Now i am worried for below points, could you please guide me if I am good here.

1. My Partner's ACS Skill assessment is expiring on 4th Nov 2018 (but it is valid when i lodged the application and during the CO contacted last time)
2. My Partner's PTE is expiring on 17th Dec 2018 (but it is valid when i lodged the application and during the CO contacted last time, also its a 2years old not 3 years)
3. I have updated the change in circumstances on 28th Aug 2018 as my husband changed the Job on 3rd July after VISA applied.
4. I have uploaded the PF statements to the application on 23rd Oct 2018 (yesterday),as it was not uploaded during application lodge(11th may) and CO not requested it for when he /she 1st contacted on 28th aug. Is this fine ? as i have seen many people mentioned the PF statements is a potential CO contact so I wanted to avoid that.

Any help here can be appreciate, seeing the current trend i should hear next news on mid Nov (fingers crossed)


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> Thanks mate, just one more question.
> We don´t have parents names in Passport. Parents name are only mentioned on Birth certificate.
> 
> I only have Birth certificate and Passport of my baby.
> 
> So in other words, can I upload as follows?
> 
> Birth and Age Evidence - Birth certificate, Passport (baby)
> Custody Evidence - Birth certificate
> Member of Family Unit - Birth certificate, Passport (baby).


Yes. Sounds right!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

pagauspr said:


> Hi All,
> Note: claiming 5 points for Partner
> I got Co contact on 28th Aug requesting for Partner's Skill Assessment (which already uploaded on 11th May when I lodge the application) and i have uploaded it again on 28th August and pressed the information provided. Now i am worried for below points, could you please guide me if I am good here.
> 
> 1. My Partner's ACS Skill assessment is expiring on 4th Nov 2018 (but it is valid when i lodged the application and during the CO contacted last time)
> 2. My Partner's PTE is expiring on 17th Dec 2018 (but it is valid when i lodged the application and during the CO contacted last time, also its a 2years old not 3 years)
> 3. I have updated the change in circumstances on 28th Aug 2018 as my husband changed the Job on 3rd July after VISA applied.
> 4. I have uploaded the PF statements to the application on 23rd Oct 2018 (yesterday),as it was not uploaded during application lodge(11th may) and CO not requested it for when he /she 1st contacted on 28th aug. Is this fine ? as i have seen many people mentioned the PF statements is a potential CO contact so I wanted to avoid that.
> 
> Any help here can be appreciate, seeing the current trend i should hear next news on mid Nov (fingers crossed)


Skill Assessment and PTE scores need to valid at the time of visa lodgement, which your were so shouldn't be a problem.

Guessing grant time is very difficult. Although there is a trend which can be identified there are always exceptions and you never know if your case is one of the exceptions. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Thanks mate, just one more question.
> We don´t have parents names in Passport. Parents name are only mentioned on Birth certificate.
> 
> I only have Birth certificate and Passport of my baby.
> 
> So in other words, can I upload as follows?
> 
> Birth and Age Evidence - Birth certificate, Passport (baby)
> Custody Evidence - Birth certificate
> Member of Family Unit - Birth certificate, Passport (baby).


Strange that your baby doesn't have your name on his/her passport. You may try to upload other evidences such as a National ID card for your baby with your names on it. Otherwise looks ok to me...


----------



## vinpu

All..Happy to inform that after 279 days we finally received our grant. Thanks to all the forum members for the constant support throughout the past 9 months. I can finally update my signature. 

Wish other forum members a speedy grant..

Cheers!


----------



## ankur14

Congrats. 


vinpu said:


> All..Happy to inform that after 279 days we finally received our grant. Thanks to all the forum members for the constant support throughout the past 9 months. I can finally update my signature.
> 
> Wish other forum members a speedy grant..
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## pagauspr

wrecker said:


> Skill Assessment and PTE scores need to valid at the time of visa lodgement, which your were so shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Guessing grant time is very difficult. Although there is a trend which can be identified there are always exceptions and you never know if your case is one of the exceptions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Thanks for the reply, any thoughts on Point 3 and 4 , as i have updated them after CO contact and pressed IP. As we know the CO might change next time and he/she might look for PF statements(I was not knowing PF statement is a mandatory doc when i lodged the application), so i don't want to leave any option for another CO contact (where I got 1st Co contact for document which i have uploaded). In DHA Change in Circumstances scenario not given for Job change, later realized any change to application answer should be updated to DHA, so did on 28th Aug about my husband's Job change after application. Now the application state is in "Further Assessment" and last updated on 28th Aug (Not sure if it is because of CO contact or change in circumstance)


----------



## wrecker

pagauspr said:


> Thanks for the reply, any thoughts on Point 3 and 4 , as i have updated them after CO contact and pressed IP. As we know the CO might change next time and he/she might look for PF statements(I was not knowing PF statement is a mandatory doc when i lodged the application), so i don't want to leave any option for another CO contact (where I got 1st Co contact for document which i have uploaded). In DHA Change in Circumstances scenario not given for Job change, later realized any change to application answer should be updated to DHA, so did on 28th Aug about my husband's Job change after application. Now the application state is in "Further Assessment" and last updated on 28th Aug (Not sure if it is because of CO contact or change in circumstance)


It's ok to add documents later on. If anything you are just providing more evidence which allows CO to take a more informed decision. 

There have been cases where people have uploaded docs even 1 week before receiving a grant. 

As far as change of Circumstance in concerned, you have to keep your file updated till the date you get your visa (for onshore applicants) or till you first clear immigration (If you are offshore)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

saifsd said:


> Strange that your baby doesn't have your name on his/her passport. You may try to upload other evidences such as a National ID card for your baby with your names on it. Otherwise looks ok to me...


Hi mate,
In Europe there is no parents name in child´s passport. Only birth certificate has the names of both parents. There is also no National ID card for children under 16 years old. There is only children passport.


----------



## pagauspr

wrecker said:


> It's ok to add documents later on. If anything you are just providing more evidence which allows CO to take a more informed decision.
> 
> There have been cases where people have uploaded docs even 1 week before receiving a grant.
> 
> As far as change of Circumstance in concerned, you have to keep your file updated till the date you get your visa (for onshore applicants) or till you first clear immigration (If you are offshore)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks, now i have to sit quite and wait for next news (hope for the Grant by Mid Nov) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wrecker

pagauspr said:


> Thanks, now i have to sit quite and wait for next news (hope for the Grant by Mid Nov) :fingerscrossed:


Just a suggestion. 

Don't have date expectations. Tends to add to frustration and anxiety. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

vinpu said:


> All..Happy to inform that after 279 days we finally received our grant. Thanks to all the forum members for the constant support throughout the past 9 months. I can finally update my signature.
> 
> Wish other forum members a speedy grant..
> 
> Cheers!


Happy for you good luck.


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> In Europe there is no parents name in child´s passport. Only birth certificate has the names of both parents. There is also no National ID card for children under 16 years old. There is only children passport.


Oh thanks for the heads up. In that case you have sufficient evidence I guess. Good luck!


----------



## ajyegnesh

shekar.ym said:


> pm me..i am an ex employee of Infy and got an RnR letter recently.




Hi Sekar,

I have sent a personal message. Please check and let me know.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

This is funny, we printed the referral letter and went for medicals. Now all four of us got a health clearance but nowhere is the HAP ID mentioned, cant access the e-medical page which said print referral letter anymore. How to get our HAP IDs back to be filled in the form, anyone?


----------



## RockyRaj

saifsd said:


> This is funny, we printed the referral letter and went for medicals. Now all four of us got a health clearance but nowhere is the HAP ID mentioned now, cant access the e-medical page which said print referral letter. How to know our HAP IDs back




Why not check with the clinic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

RockyRaj said:


> Why not check with the clinic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was one option I had in mind but it must be mentioned somewhere in my immi account. They dont send an email either when you generate a health application. Fortunately I took a screenshot of mine, but not for my wife and kids


----------



## RockyRaj

saifsd said:


> That was one option I had in mind but it must be mentioned somewhere in my immi account. They dont send an email either when you generate a health application. Fortunately I took a screenshot of mine, but not for my wife and kids




The hap id for them should be most likely the following numbers of yours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptashant

Hi all,

After the CO contact, I have been asked to submit pcc. Pcc from India is taking bit longer than expected, if my last date of submission is 9nov. Can I request CO to extend the dates? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

mrk_aussie said:


> I used Adobe Acrobat Reader Pro, but it is paid.
> For a free option, I think you can update the fields by opening in Chrome browser and then print to save as PDF to get the non editable version. Be mindful of some of the pages having landscape orientation. IIRC, Chrome does not provide an option to choose the orientation automatically, but Microsoft print to pdf does


Thanks for the info. In the meantime I had installed PDFescape. If it works will use it else will go for the paid Adobe software.


----------



## Bandish

mongapb05 said:


> You can use online ilovepdf or can download pdf nitro software
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. 
In the meantime installed PDFescape software. Good to know I have other software options as well.


----------



## farooq41

saifsd said:


> RockyRaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not check with the clinic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That was one option I had in mind but it must be mentioned somewhere in my immi account. They dont send an email either when you generate a health application. Fortunately I took a screenshot of mine, but not for my wife and kids
Click to expand...

You must have got an acknowledgement from the clinic. It will be of A4 size page. In the footer of the page hap if is mentioned. Immi account must ideally have it but currently it isn’t


----------



## Saif

farooq41 said:


> You must have got an acknowledgement from the clinic. It will be of A4 size page. In the footer of the page hap if is mentioned. Immi account must ideally have it but currently it isn’t


They gave me a receipt/invoice, let me check if it has the HAP Id...thanks.


----------



## shekar.ym

Ptera said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Ready to upload the documents and need your help please.
> 
> What should I upload into Custody Evidence for my baby?
> I will upload Birth certificate under Birth and Age Evidence but don´t know what to upload into Custody Evidence and into Member of the Family Unit.
> Can I upload in all 3 sections a Birth Certificate?
> 
> P.S. the Passport will be uploaded into Travel Document section.




Yes you can 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

vinpu said:


> All..Happy to inform that after 279 days we finally received our grant. Thanks to all the forum members for the constant support throughout the past 9 months. I can finally update my signature.
> 
> Wish other forum members a speedy grant..
> 
> Cheers!




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

saifsd said:


> RockyRaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not check with the clinic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That was one option I had in mind but it must be mentioned somewhere in my immi account. They dont send an email either when you generate a health application. Fortunately I took a screenshot of mine, but not for my wife and kids
Click to expand...

If you have yours then just add 1 to get other hap ids. Check the validity of these ids on eMedical.


----------



## Saif

csdhan said:


> If you have yours then just add 1 to get other hap ids. Check the validity of these ids on eMedical.


You are right, I also have My Health Declaration reference number for that matter...but isn't this funny that they dont mention this once medicals are done whereas without it medicals cant happen, funny!


----------



## nnk_ec

wrecker said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> In the mail trail, can you put in another mail asking what alternatives can they provide? This is just for furthering your claim to the CO that you tried to explore all avenues with the company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks wrecker  Will post this question to HR, lets see what she has to say for other alternatives.


----------



## nnk_ec

Hi All,
Just another query, I took a copy of my Birth Certificate in 2005 and my wife's in 2007, both our birth certificates are hand written(on a Govt. printed Birth Certificate form), so will the hand written birth certificate be accepted by DHA or they will only consider the system printed Birth Certificate copy?? I have already uploaded the birth certificates anyway, but just wanted to know if hand written birth certificates are accepted by DHA.


----------



## GUNBUN

vinpu said:


> All..Happy to inform that after 279 days we finally received our grant. Thanks to all the forum members for the constant support throughout the past 9 months. I can finally update my signature.
> 
> Wish other forum members a speedy grant..
> 
> Cheers!


Great news Vinpu...finally January guys finishing up.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ram1986

*CO*

Anyone's case with CO Michael, Adelaide? and received the grant


----------



## Smks1989

saifsd said:


> Anything that changes your points will have an impact on the date of effect. If your wife is NOT the primary applicant, her english score will not matter until you lodge a visa application, in that case you can prove her functional english by various ways as described on the DHA website. Adding a child on the EOI will not affect anything afaik. An EOI with higher points is any day better than an older one with lesser points. Hope this helps.


Hi,

Thanks alot for your reply.

But i have just heard that validity of english test is 3 years not 2 years which means my wife dont have to give ielts again becuase she has 1 year more till her ielts expire. She gave ielts in jan 2017 and it will expire in jan 2020. 

I am little confuse with the validity of english test now :s some sites are claiming it is valid till 24 months while other saying valid till 36 months.

Thanks again


----------



## Ptera

Smks1989 said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that changes your points will have an impact on the date of effect. If your wife is NOT the primary applicant, her english score will not matter until you lodge a visa application, in that case you can prove her functional english by various ways as described on the DHA website. Adding a child on the EOI will not affect anything afaik. An EOI with higher points is any day better than an older one with lesser points. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks alot for your reply.
> 
> But i have just heard that validity of english test is 3 years not 2 years which means my wife dont have to give ielts again becuase she has 1 year more till her ielts expire. She gave ielts in jan 2017 and it will expire in jan 2020.
> 
> I am little confuse with the validity of english test now :s some sites are claiming it is valid till 24 months while other saying valid till 36 months.
> 
> Thanks again
Click to expand...

I must disappoint you but functional English is only valid 1 year in case you dont claim any points for your wife


----------



## vinpu

GUNBUN said:


> Great news Vinpu...finally January guys finishing up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Thanks GUNBUN. I hope you are having a great post grant time


----------



## AP1187

I uploaded the HR mail trail and also got an endorsement from the customer that I am working for, on their letterhead.

The CO so far has not had a problem with this arrangement.



nnk_ec said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anyone currently employed with TCS submitted your RnR on company letterhead from HR?? If yes, how did you get it from HR?? I contacted my HR but they confirmed that they do not issue RnR letter for PR visa processing(as per policy). So I have uploaded the SD itself which I initially submitted for my ACS assessment.
> 
> If CO asks for RnR from HR, I will then submit the mail trail I had with HR.


----------



## luvjd

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> Just another query, I took a copy of my Birth Certificate in 2005 and my wife's in 2007, both our birth certificates are hand written(on a Govt. printed Birth Certificate form), so will the hand written birth certificate be accepted by DHA or they will only consider the system printed Birth Certificate copy?? I have already uploaded the birth certificates anyway, but just wanted to know if hand written birth certificates are accepted by DHA.


The handwritten certificate should be fine. No need to worry. I used the same for my kids.


----------



## arslan1

is there anyone who lodge 189 in August 2018 and got the grant?


----------



## shekar.ym

arslan1 said:


> is there anyone who lodge 189 in August 2018 and got the grant?




2 such cases reported in immitracker.

6th and 7th August lodgement date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1

shekar.ym said:


> 2 such cases reported in immitracker.
> 
> 6th and 7th August lodgement date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes I have seen that. I were curious if someone from Forum got the grant.

I have lodged on 13th Aug with all documents and did my medical on 20th August.

No update till now and I am ONSHORE too. Not sure whats going on.....


----------



## amitmishra04

Anyone lodged in Mar and still waiting - seems all my peers have graduated!!!


----------



## bjg26

*Grant Received*

Praise God! I finally received a golden phone call from my agent. I got the news that I received the grant.

*Timeline and Documents uploaded below:*

EA Positive Assessment: 8 May 2018
PTE: 26 June 2018 (2nd Take), all bands over 79
EOI Submitted: 27 June 2018, 80 points
EOI Received: 11 July 2018
189 Lodgement Date: 12 July 2018
189 Grant Date Received: 24 October 2018

*Documents uploaded:*

Australia Tax Documents
Home Country Tax Documents
Australia Work Payslips 
Employment Reference Letters for 2 Employers
Australia Federal Police Clearance
Home Country Police Clearance
Bachelor’s Degree Certificate
Academic Transcript
Birth Certificate
Engineers Australia Skills Assessment
PTE Results
Form 80
Photograph – Passport size photo
Passport Bio Page
Australia Superannuation Document


----------



## shekar.ym

bjg26 said:


> Praise God! I finally received a golden phone call from my agent. I got the news that I received the grant.
> 
> *Timeline and Documents uploaded below:*
> 
> EA Positive Assessment: 8 May 2018
> PTE: 26 June 2018 (2nd Take), all bands over 79
> EOI Submitted: 27 June 2018, 80 points
> EOI Received: 11 July 2018
> 189 Lodgement Date: 12 July 2018
> 189 Grant Date Received: 24 October 2018
> 
> *Documents uploaded:*
> 
> Australia Tax Documents
> Home Country Tax Documents
> Australia Work Payslips
> Employment Reference Letters for 2 Employers
> Australia Federal Police Clearance
> Home Country Police Clearance
> Bachelor’s Degree Certificate
> Academic Transcript
> Birth Certificate
> Engineers Australia Skills Assessment
> PTE Results
> Form 80
> Photograph – Passport size photo
> Passport Bio Page
> Australia Superannuation Document


Congrats and good luck..

are you onshore?


----------



## bjg26

shekar.ym said:


> bjg26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise God! I finally received a golden phone call from my agent. I got the news that I received the grant.
> 
> *Timeline and Documents uploaded below:*
> 
> EA Positive Assessment: 8 May 2018
> PTE: 26 June 2018 (2nd Take), all bands over 79
> EOI Submitted: 27 June 2018, 80 points
> EOI Received: 11 July 2018
> 189 Lodgement Date: 12 July 2018
> 189 Grant Date Received: 24 October 2018
> 
> *Documents uploaded:*
> 
> Australia Tax Documents
> Home Country Tax Documents
> Australia Work Payslips
> Employment Reference Letters for 2 Employers
> Australia Federal Police Clearance
> Home Country Police Clearance
> Bachelor’s Degree Certificate
> Academic Transcript
> Birth Certificate
> Engineers Australia Skills Assessment
> PTE Results
> Form 80
> Photograph – Passport size photo
> Passport Bio Page
> Australia Superannuation Document
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and good luck..
> 
> are you onshore?
Click to expand...

Yes, onshore, Engineering Technologists


----------



## shekar.ym

bjg26 said:


> Yes, onshore, Engineering Technologists


thank you and good luck again


----------



## amitmishra04

bjg26 said:


> Praise God! I finally received a golden phone call from my agent. I got the news that I received the grant.
> 
> *Timeline and Documents uploaded below:*
> 
> EA Positive Assessment: 8 May 2018
> PTE: 26 June 2018 (2nd Take), all bands over 79
> EOI Submitted: 27 June 2018, 80 points
> EOI Received: 11 July 2018
> 189 Lodgement Date: 12 July 2018
> 189 Grant Date Received: 24 October 2018
> 
> *Documents uploaded:*
> 
> Australia Tax Documents
> Home Country Tax Documents
> Australia Work Payslips
> Employment Reference Letters for 2 Employers
> Australia Federal Police Clearance
> Home Country Police Clearance
> Bachelor’s Degree Certificate
> Academic Transcript
> Birth Certificate
> Engineers Australia Skills Assessment
> PTE Results
> Form 80
> Photograph – Passport size photo
> Passport Bio Page
> Australia Superannuation Document


Congrats!


----------



## amitkb

bjg26 said:


> Praise God! I finally received a golden phone call from my agent. I got the news that I received the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> *Timeline and Documents uploaded below:*
> 
> 
> 
> EA Positive Assessment: 8 May 2018
> 
> PTE: 26 June 2018 (2nd Take), all bands over 79
> 
> EOI Submitted: 27 June 2018, 80 points
> 
> EOI Received: 11 July 2018
> 
> 189 Lodgement Date: 12 July 2018
> 
> 189 Grant Date Received: 24 October 2018
> 
> 
> 
> *Documents uploaded:*
> 
> 
> 
> Australia Tax Documents
> 
> Home Country Tax Documents
> 
> Australia Work Payslips
> 
> Employment Reference Letters for 2 Employers
> 
> Australia Federal Police Clearance
> 
> Home Country Police Clearance
> 
> Bachelor’s Degree Certificate
> 
> Academic Transcript
> 
> Birth Certificate
> 
> Engineers Australia Skills Assessment
> 
> PTE Results
> 
> Form 80
> 
> Photograph – Passport size photo
> 
> Passport Bio Page
> 
> Australia Superannuation Document




Many Congratulations




189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## ankur14

Many many congratulations, enjoy and All the best for future! 

Kindly update your case in myimmitracker.com


bjg26 said:


> Praise God! I finally received a golden phone call from my agent. I got the news that I received the grant.
> 
> *Timeline and Documents uploaded below:*
> 
> EA Positive Assessment: 8 May 2018
> PTE: 26 June 2018 (2nd Take), all bands over 79
> EOI Submitted: 27 June 2018, 80 points
> EOI Received: 11 July 2018
> 189 Lodgement Date: 12 July 2018
> 189 Grant Date Received: 24 October 2018
> 
> *Documents uploaded:*
> 
> Australia Tax Documents
> Home Country Tax Documents
> Australia Work Payslips
> Employment Reference Letters for 2 Employers
> Australia Federal Police Clearance
> Home Country Police Clearance
> Bachelor’s Degree Certificate
> Academic Transcript
> Birth Certificate
> Engineers Australia Skills Assessment
> PTE Results
> Form 80
> Photograph – Passport size photo
> Passport Bio Page
> Australia Superannuation Document


----------



## bjg26

ankur14 said:


> Many many congratulations, enjoy and All the best for future!
> 
> Kindly update your case in myimmitracker.com
> 
> 
> bjg26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise God! I finally received a golden phone call from my agent. I got the news that I received the grant.
> 
> *Timeline and Documents uploaded below:*
> 
> EA Positive Assessment: 8 May 2018
> PTE: 26 June 2018 (2nd Take), all bands over 79
> EOI Submitted: 27 June 2018, 80 points
> EOI Received: 11 July 2018
> 189 Lodgement Date: 12 July 2018
> 189 Grant Date Received: 24 October 2018
> 
> *Documents uploaded:*
> 
> Australia Tax Documents
> Home Country Tax Documents
> Australia Work Payslips
> Employment Reference Letters for 2 Employers
> Australia Federal Police Clearance
> Home Country Police Clearance
> Bachelor’s Degree Certificate
> Academic Transcript
> Birth Certificate
> Engineers Australia Skills Assessment
> PTE Results
> Form 80
> Photograph – Passport size photo
> Passport Bio Page
> Australia Superannuation Document
Click to expand...

Updated already


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> They gave me a receipt/invoice, let me check if it has the HAP Id...thanks.


HAP ID has to be mentioend in the referral letter which you generate from Health Assesment page.

Did you check below the Bar code on the top right hand side , else it will be mentioned in the footer. HAP id was not mentioned in any of the bills issued by the hospital to me . Just check yours , you might be lucky.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## paritosh149

Is passport accepted as "Evidence of Birth or Age" ?


----------



## muthujumps

bjg26 said:


> Praise God! I finally received a golden phone call from my agent. I got the news that I received the grant.
> 
> *Timeline and Documents uploaded below:*
> 
> EA Positive Assessment: 8 May 2018
> PTE: 26 June 2018 (2nd Take), all bands over 79
> EOI Submitted: 27 June 2018, 80 points
> EOI Received: 11 July 2018
> 189 Lodgement Date: 12 July 2018
> 189 Grant Date Received: 24 October 2018
> 
> *Documents uploaded:*
> 
> Australia Tax Documents
> Home Country Tax Documents
> Australia Work Payslips
> Employment Reference Letters for 2 Employers
> Australia Federal Police Clearance
> Home Country Police Clearance
> Bachelor’s Degree Certificate
> Academic Transcript
> Birth Certificate
> Engineers Australia Skills Assessment
> PTE Results
> Form 80
> Photograph – Passport size photo
> Passport Bio Page
> Australia Superannuation Document




-------------------
Hey ,
Could you suggest me, the best place to get/refer CDR for EA assessment. I am an electrical engineer


----------



## redato

Hi guys could anyone tells me when was the las time a non prorata occupation got invited with 65 points under 189 visa. their statistics are bit confusing , it seems like no one gets an invitation for ages. thank you


----------



## vivinlobo

paritosh149 said:


> Is passport accepted as "Evidence of Birth or Age" ?


It is accepted as per the document checklist on the official dibp page. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1

redato said:


> Hi guys could anyone tells me when was the las time a non prorata occupation got invited with 65 points under 189 visa. their statistics are bit confusing , it seems like no one gets an invitation for ages. thank you


It was 27th Sep 2017. Yes it's been a year no invites for non pro on 65 points.


----------



## K90ML

Hi,

Did anyone experience with CO asked for further documents and the requested document submitted on the same day.. then how long will it takes to grant the visa?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## redato

how could u explain that


----------



## redato

arslan1 said:


> It was 27th Sep 2017. Yes it's been a year no invites for non pro on 65 points.


how can u explain that?


----------



## arslan1

redato said:


> how can u explain that?


Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th October 2018 - Iscah

check this table for more clear picture.


----------



## KP

bjg26 said:


> Praise God! I finally received a golden phone call from my agent. I got the news that I received the grant.
> 
> *Timeline and Documents uploaded below:*
> 
> EA Positive Assessment: 8 May 2018
> PTE: 26 June 2018 (2nd Take), all bands over 79
> EOI Submitted: 27 June 2018, 80 points
> EOI Received: 11 July 2018
> 189 Lodgement Date: 12 July 2018
> 189 Grant Date Received: 24 October 2018
> 
> *Documents uploaded:*
> 
> Australia Tax Documents
> Home Country Tax Documents
> Australia Work Payslips
> Employment Reference Letters for 2 Employers
> Australia Federal Police Clearance
> Home Country Police Clearance
> Bachelor’s Degree Certificate
> Academic Transcript
> Birth Certificate
> Engineers Australia Skills Assessment
> PTE Results
> Form 80
> Photograph – Passport size photo
> Passport Bio Page
> Australia Superannuation Document



Many Congratulations buddy!!!!
Can you lease tell the name of your CO?


----------



## davidlovespressies

It seems that many applicants' files from april to June are not even touched once. This really is a year's journey. I dont know whether I want to go back to Australia or not in a year even it is granted.


----------



## csdhan

davidlovespressies said:


> It seems that many applicants' files from april to June are not even touched once. This really is a year's journey. I dont know whether I want to go back to Australia or not in a year even it is granted.


Only part of the applications have received direct grants at first touch by CO. Most go for additional checks and employment verification, these take the published times posted by DHA i.e., 8-11 months at present. So don't get your hopes up by seeing direct grants of people within 3-4 months of lodging.


----------



## Bonbons

Hi guys

My medicals has expired and I am advised that it is possible to redo my medical without CO by generating new hap ID under new application. Then attach to existing application.

On the other hand I heard that doing this way, CO might miss that you have repeated medical. Anyone successfully did this as I wonder if CO will get confused? Thanks guys.


----------



## Captka

Bobons,
I guess don't do the medicals till CO ask. My Visa was granted after 18 months did not ask for medicals only PCC was asked for.


----------



## Bonbons

Captka said:


> Bobons,
> I guess don't do the medicals till CO ask. My Visa was granted after 18 months did not ask for medicals only PCC was asked for.


Hi Captka,

Thanks for your reply! 🙂
I guess your CO didn't ask you to repeat as it probably got expired during processing by CO( since yours took 18 months). But in my case, I applied wih only 3 months validity for my medical as I used the medical for a previous visa. I am pretty certain I will get asked to repeat...


----------



## Bonbons

It will probably be expired by the time CO open my application file.


----------



## nnk_ec

AP1187 said:


> I uploaded the HR mail trail and also got an endorsement from the customer that I am working for, on their letterhead.
> 
> The CO so far has not had a problem with this arrangement.


Thank you so much AP1187. Did you upload the mail trail only after CO asked for the RnR letter from HR or you uploaded it upfront along with other employment documents?? I ask this because I have not uploaded the mail trial yet, should I go-ahead and upload it or wait for CO to ask??

Also, what was the CO contact for?? Was it for RnR from HR or something else??


----------



## nnk_ec

luvjd said:


> The handwritten certificate should be fine. No need to worry. I used the same for my kids.


Thank you so much luvjd


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> HAP ID has to be mentioend in the referral letter which you generate from Health Assesment page.
> 
> Did you check below the Bar code on the top right hand side , else it will be mentioned in the footer. HAP id was not mentioned in any of the bills issued by the hospital to me . Just check yours , you might be lucky.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


That is the issue, I got the referral letter and went to the hospital, they took it and I didnt print a copy for myself thinking I can download it from the emedical website or the HAP ID shall be mentioned in my immi account health app. But as soon as the status changed to "Health clearance provided - No action required", there is no way to either print the letter or get my Hap ID back by any means. I found this weird when it is required to be filled in the visa app form.


----------



## saigrc1

Looks like none of the CO contact cases have got the grant today

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## bssanthosh47

Smks1989 said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that changes your points will have an impact on the date of effect. If your wife is NOT the primary applicant, her english score will not matter until you lodge a visa application, in that case you can prove her functional english by various ways as described on the DHA website. Adding a child on the EOI will not affect anything afaik. An EOI with higher points is any day better than an older one with lesser points. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks alot for your reply.
> 
> But i have just heard that validity of english test is 3 years not 2 years which means my wife dont have to give ielts again becuase she has 1 year more till her ielts expire. She gave ielts in jan 2017 and it will expire in jan 2020.
> 
> I am little confuse with the validity of english test now :s some sites are claiming it is valid till 24 months while other saying valid till 36 months.
> 
> Thanks again
Click to expand...

I think I had mentioned this earlier . When you lodge the visa application, under the section where you fill in your English scores it asks have you taken English exam in the past 3yrs ! This means it is valid for 3 years for an individual,let it be partner or main applicant . Lodge your visa application and you will come across what I said in the 17page form .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Smks1989

Ptera said:


> I must disappoint you but functional English is only valid 1 year in case you dont claim any points for your wife



But now i have searched it is cleaerly written that english test valdity is 36 months. For partner skills section it is written that partner should have competent english but i ahve not seen any validity timeline


----------



## DefCon

Hi
Firstly, let me say this is a great forum and the resources available here are gold. I am a new member, just couple of weeks ago.

I was hoping to get a little insight about my case.

I got an invite on the 11th of September with 75 points for Developer Programmer - 261312
- 2 Years Australian Masters Degree
- PTE all bands 90
- Age 30
- Professional Year Program

I have applied from Offshore on the 14th of September along with Medical Exam and PCC from three countries:
- UK: Because I did my bachelors here in the last 10 years
- Australia: Because I did my masters here in the last 10 years
- Bangladesh: Well because I was born here and just in-case

All my education certificates for Masters and Professional Year and three age Identity documents (NID, Birth Certificate and Passport) along with Form 80.

I just wanted to get a little insight as to how long it might take for a CO to be assigned. As you can guess I am just a bit curious and on the edge of my chair, waiting to hear something from DoHA. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Kind Regards


----------



## chp85

Bonbons said:


> It will probably be expired by the time CO open my application file.


I had to repeat medicals..CO asked us to do under the same hap id..hence better wait or sometimes they won't require at all!


----------



## mariner2017

Smks1989 said:


> But now i have searched it is cleaerly written that english test valdity is 36 months. For partner skills section it is written that partner should have competent english but i ahve not seen any validity timeline




Hi, please go through the link below...cheers!

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

DefCon said:


> Hi
> Firstly, let me say this is a great forum and the resources available here are gold. I am a new member, just couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I was hoping to get a little insight about my case.
> 
> I got an invite on the 11th of September with 75 points for Developer Programmer - 261312
> - 2 Years Australian Masters Degree
> - PTE all bands 90
> - Age 30
> - Professional Year Program
> 
> I have applied from Offshore on the 14th of September along with Medical Exam and PCC from three countries:
> - UK: Because I did my bachelors here in the last 10 years
> - Australia: Because I did my masters here in the last 10 years
> - Bangladesh: Well because I was born here and just in-case
> 
> All my education certificates for Masters and Professional Year and three age Identity documents (NID, Birth Certificate and Passport) along with Form 80.
> 
> I just wanted to get a little insight as to how long it might take for a CO to be assigned. As you can guess I am just a bit curious and on the edge of my chair, waiting to hear something from DoHA. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards


It take around 2 (give or take an additional 15 days) on average to have a CO assigned to your case. Exact dates are not known since DHA do not communicate that with us.

You can go on immitracker and try to figure out a trend as to when you would hear something. 50% applicants are either getting a grant in 3.5 to 4 months. Other 25% are getting CO contacts. Few get "Immi Assessment Commence" essentially meaning some further assessments. 

Be patient. Do your thing. Your turn shall come. All the best....


----------



## Ptera

Smks1989 said:


> But now i have searched it is cleaerly written that english test valdity is 36 months. For partner skills section it is written that partner should have competent english but i ahve not seen any validity timeline


Test validity might be 36 months but Doha has their own requirements.. So if you claim partner´s points, you need to show competent English which is valid for 3 years, but if you don´t claim partner´s points, you need to show functional English which is valid 1 year only. I hope it´s clear.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## Ptera

bssanthosh47 said:


> I think I had mentioned this earlier . When you lodge the visa application, under the section where you fill in your English scores it asks have you taken English exam in the past 3yrs ! This means it is valid for 3 years for an individual,let it be partner or main applicant . Lodge your visa application and you will come across what I said in the 17page form .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


I filled the application and I was asked whether my wife took an English exam in past 3 years. She took 14 months ago her exam as a prove for functional English. But unfortunately, she needs to take a new exam because functional English is only validy for 12 months..


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys for partners points claim.. You mean the partner should have competent English? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smks1989

bssanthosh47 said:


> I think I had mentioned this earlier . When you lodge the visa application, under the section where you fill in your English scores it asks have you taken English exam in the past 3yrs ! This means it is valid for 3 years for an individual,let it be partner or main applicant . Lodge your visa application and you will come across what I said in the 17page form .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Yes you did but one of the member in group said that for functional language expiry is 12 months :s its so confusing for me


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> I filled the application and I was asked whether my wife took an English exam in past 3 years. She took 14 months ago her exam as a prove for functional English. But unfortunately, she needs to take a new exam because functional English is only validy for 12 months..


The easiest way to prove functional english is to have a letter issued from her college stating she was a student and the medium of instruction was english.


----------



## yogjeet1984

Ptera said:


> I filled the application and I was asked whether my wife took an English exam in past 3 years. She took 14 months ago her exam as a prove for functional English. But unfortunately, she needs to take a new exam because functional English is only validy for 12 months..


Another scenario if you can answer.

I didn't claim Partner points but she had a Competent IELTS score and she gave her exam 13 months before i lodged my Visa application. 
My Consultant told me that Partner should have attempted English test within the last 12 months of visa lodgement (doesn't matter what's the score), so she had to provide a English language certificate from her university.

Was the English language certificate really required here?


----------



## Ptera

saifsd said:


> The easiest way to prove functional english is to have a letter issued from her college stating she was a student and the medium of instruction was english.


Yes, but she didn´t complete her study because of the pregnancy.. This was the reason why she took the English exam (which is now not valid anymore)...((


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Yes, but she didn´t complete her study because of the pregnancy.. This was the reason why she took the English exam (which is now not valid anymore)...((


In that case she could prove primary/secondary education if it was in English, or give the test again, I'd say PTE instead of IELTS. 

Have you checked this link, any one of these would work...

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## Saif

yogjeet1984 said:


> Another scenario if you can answer.
> 
> I didn't claim Partner points but she had a Competent IELTS score and she gave her exam 13 months before i lodged my Visa application.
> My Consultant told me that Partner should have attempted English test within the last 12 months of visa lodgement (doesn't matter what's the score), so she had to provide a English language certificate from her university.
> 
> Was the English language certificate really required here?


Yes


----------



## bjg26

muthujumps said:


> bjg26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise God! I finally received a golden phone call from my agent. I got the news that I received the grant.
> 
> *Timeline and Documents uploaded below:*
> 
> EA Positive Assessment: 8 May 2018
> PTE: 26 June 2018 (2nd Take), all bands over 79
> EOI Submitted: 27 June 2018, 80 points
> EOI Received: 11 July 2018
> 189 Lodgement Date: 12 July 2018
> 189 Grant Date Received: 24 October 2018
> 
> *Documents uploaded:*
> 
> Australia Tax Documents
> Home Country Tax Documents
> Australia Work Payslips
> Employment Reference Letters for 2 Employers
> Australia Federal Police Clearance
> Home Country Police Clearance
> Bachelor’s Degree Certificate
> Academic Transcript
> Birth Certificate
> Engineers Australia Skills Assessment
> PTE Results
> Form 80
> Photograph – Passport size photo
> Passport Bio Page
> Australia Superannuation Document
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------
> Hey ,
> Could you suggest me, the best place to get/refer CDR for EA assessment. I am an electrical engineer
Click to expand...

 Hello, CDR wil be based on the projects you've worked on.


----------



## bjg26

KP said:


> bjg26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise God! I finally received a golden phone call from my agent. I got the news that I received the grant.
> 
> *Timeline and Documents uploaded below:*
> 
> EA Positive Assessment: 8 May 2018
> PTE: 26 June 2018 (2nd Take), all bands over 79
> EOI Submitted: 27 June 2018, 80 points
> EOI Received: 11 July 2018
> 189 Lodgement Date: 12 July 2018
> 189 Grant Date Received: 24 October 2018
> 
> *Documents uploaded:*
> 
> Australia Tax Documents
> Home Country Tax Documents
> Australia Work Payslips
> Employment Reference Letters for 2 Employers
> Australia Federal Police Clearance
> Home Country Police Clearance
> Bachelor’s Degree Certificate
> Academic Transcript
> Birth Certificate
> Engineers Australia Skills Assessment
> PTE Results
> Form 80
> Photograph – Passport size photo
> Passport Bio Page
> Australia Superannuation Document
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations buddy!!!!
> Can you lease tell the name of your CO?
Click to expand...

 Hello, I wasn't able to ask my agent because of too much excitement


----------



## b21.himanshu

vinpu said:


> All..Happy to inform that after 279 days we finally received our grant. Thanks to all the forum members for the constant support throughout the past 9 months. I can finally update my signature.
> 
> Wish other forum members a speedy grant..
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations ! So is it Liam who sent the grant email or someone else?


----------



## Ptera

saifsd said:


> In that case she could prove primary/secondary education if it was in English, or give the test again, I'd say PTE instead of IELTS.
> 
> Have you checked this link, any one of these would work...
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Thanks mate. I know PTE is good. She took it last year in August and proved the functional English..
She will pass it again but she will need to travel to another city, pay again $250, 
which is really annyoing!


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Hello all,

EA is currently assessing my cdr & they’ve asked for my project reports. I made sure that my career episodes have less than 3% similarity so I’m not worried about that. But definitions & other things in my project report is from internet and hence similarity index in my project report is high. Is that a problem? 

Please help.


----------



## hemanth87

ajyegnesh said:


> Anybody in this forum submitted Infosys experience in letterhead and lodged visa? Can you ping me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes ,I did


----------



## Smks1989

Ptera said:


> Test validity might be 36 months but Doha has their own requirements.. So if you claim partner´s points, you need to show competent English which is valid for 3 years, but if you don´t claim partner´s points, you need to show functional English which is valid 1 year only. I hope it´s clear.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Yes now it is clear 

I am claiming 5 points of my wife and she has given ielts in jan 2017 and achieved 6 bands in each (competent english), which means she dont have to give ielts again becuase it is valid till 3 years. 

Thanks alot for this clarity

Cheers !!


----------



## accountant0618

Hello,

Regarding form 80:
I was sent by my company to Ireland for a month last year. Stayed in a hotel. Should I include that in my "address history for the last 10 years."?

TIA


----------



## shekar.ym

accountant0618 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding form 80:
> I was sent by my company to Ireland for a month last year. Stayed in a hotel. Should I include that in my "address history for the last 10 years."?
> 
> TIA


yes include all business trips


----------



## vinpu

b21.himanshu said:


> Congratulations ! So is it Liam who sent the grant email or someone else?


Yes..It was the same CO.


----------



## shekar.ym

is there any chance of bulk grants like in last September?


----------



## arslan1

shekar.ym said:


> is there any chance of bulk grants like in last September?


We wish but it looks like it is going really slow this year.

Like last year my friends got 189 grant ONSHORE in like 2 months 1.5 month 2.5 month max 4 months etc.

But this year its looking totally different. I have lodged on 13th August ONSHORE and no update yet. I am hoping to get it before DEC lets see now :/


----------



## shekar.ym

arslan1 said:


> We wish but it looks like it is going really slow this year.
> 
> Like last year my friends got 189 grant ONSHORE in like 2 months 1.5 month 2.5 month max 4 months etc.
> 
> But this year its looking totally different. I have lodged on 13th August ONSHORE and no update yet. I am hoping to get it before DEC lets see now :/


me lodged on 22-Aug. Hope to get it before new year...:fingers-crossed:


----------



## arslan1

shekar.ym said:


> me lodged on 22-Aug. Hope to get it before new year...:fingers-crossed:


There are few grants from August in immitracker so hopefully we will get grants before new year


----------



## farooq41

According to Immitracker trends, onshore grants are more than offshore for people lodged in July


----------



## AP1187

Hi, 

I had uploaded it with all my documents. 

CO contacted me because I had not uploaded my wife's academic transcripts and because I had made a mistake in my Form 80.

Note on wife's transcripts:
I am not claiming spouse points. I had uploaded her degree certificates and documents for 5 years of continuous English medium education but even then the CO wanted her transcripts. 
If anyone reads this, make sure you upload degree certificates as well as the transcripts, along with a document for 5 years of continuous English medium education on the school/college letterhead to avoid getting a CO contact.


AP



nnk_ec said:


> Thank you so much AP1187. Did you upload the mail trail only after CO asked for the RnR letter from HR or you uploaded it upfront along with other employment documents?? I ask this because I have not uploaded the mail trial yet, should I go-ahead and upload it or wait for CO to ask??
> 
> Also, what was the CO contact for?? Was it for RnR from HR or something else??


----------



## wrecker

accountant0618 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding form 80:
> I was sent by my company to Ireland for a month last year. Stayed in a hotel. Should I include that in my "address history for the last 10 years."?
> 
> TIA


In some of my business trips, I had one day transits which required me to go through immigration out of the airport. I have included those as well in Form 80. Any international trips which require you to go through immigration in another country must be mentioned.

FYI, don't recall the exact case, last year someone received NJL because his wife (primary applicant) did not mention his visa/ business trips (or was it visa refusal I am not sure) to, I think, US and Canada in his Form 80. DIBP through their access to international immigration data where to able to check that the person had lied or intentionally misled. Like I said, don't remember the exact case but read it on expatforum itself when I was filling up my Form 80 in May. 

The point here is, CO can check international immigration data if they want and you don't want to come across as lying on Form 80.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng

Hi Expaters, 

My wife got car accident last year and she thought it was not her fault, then both side went to the court. Unfortunately, she lost the case in the court and have been paid all the money as the request of the other party. So how should I answer this question: 

"Has any applicant ever been found by a court not fit to plead?"

Thanks


----------



## wrecker

davidng said:


> Hi Expaters,
> 
> My wife got car accident last year and she thought it was not her fault, then both side went to the court. Unfortunately, she lost the case in the court and have been paid all the money as the request of the other party. So how should I answer this question:
> 
> "Has any applicant ever been found by a court not fit to plead?"
> 
> Thanks


Hi Davidng, 

The forums are extremely useful when it comes to generic infornation for your typical cases. When it comes to legal/criminal declarations for immigration purposes, It is always wise to consult an immigration attorney. In this case, I would suggest you to find an immigration attorney based in Australia.

The problem is not just a yes/no answer to your question. The problem is where to declare this episode, how to declare this episode and under which section to ensure positive outcome. 

Sorry for not being able to help.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng

wrecker said:


> Hi Davidng,
> 
> The forums are extremely useful when it comes to generic infornation for your typical cases. When it comes to legal/criminal declarations for immigration purposes, It is always wise to consult an immigration attorney. In this case, I would suggest you to find an immigration attorney based in Australia.
> 
> The problem is not just a yes/no answer to your question. The problem is where to declare this episode, how to declare this episode and under which section to ensure positive outcome.
> 
> Sorry for not being able to help.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank mate, you actually help us a lot :fingerscrossed:


----------



## b21.himanshu

Happy to share the news that I have finally received the Grant !


----------



## wrecker

b21.himanshu said:


> Happy to share the news that I have finally received the Grant !


Congrats Himanshu! 

Can you share detailed timelines?

All the best for upcoming journey

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

b21.himanshu said:


> Happy to share the news that I have finally received the Grant !


Congratulations! Timelines if I may ask...


----------



## b21.himanshu

saifsd said:


> Congratulations! Timelines if I may ask...


Its in my signature! Grant date 26th Oct


----------



## wrecker

b21.himanshu said:


> Its in my signature! Grant date 26th Oct


Did you have any CO contact or any other communication? Asking since not mentioned in Signature...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and all the best. Kindly update your case in myimmitracker.com


b21.himanshu said:


> Happy to share the news that I have finally received the Grant !


----------



## bjg26

KP said:


> bjg26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise God! I finally received a golden phone call from my agent. I got the news that I received the grant.
> 
> *Timeline and Documents uploaded below:*
> 
> EA Positive Assessment: 8 May 2018
> PTE: 26 June 2018 (2nd Take), all bands over 79
> EOI Submitted: 27 June 2018, 80 points
> EOI Received: 11 July 2018
> 189 Lodgement Date: 12 July 2018
> 189 Grant Date Received: 24 October 2018
> 
> *Documents uploaded:*
> 
> Australia Tax Documents
> Home Country Tax Documents
> Australia Work Payslips
> Employment Reference Letters for 2 Employers
> Australia Federal Police Clearance
> Home Country Police Clearance
> Bachelor’s Degree Certificate
> Academic Transcript
> Birth Certificate
> Engineers Australia Skills Assessment
> PTE Results
> Form 80
> Photograph – Passport size photo
> Passport Bio Page
> Australia Superannuation Document
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations buddy!!!!
> Can you lease tell the name of your CO?
Click to expand...

CO is Jamie


----------



## bjg26

b21.himanshu said:


> Happy to share the news that I have finally received the Grant !


Congrats


----------



## shanky123

b21.himanshu said:


> Its in my signature! Grant date 26th Oct


Till when do you need to make your first entry to Australia ?


----------



## sharv

Hello everyone, can someone suggest me how to change or replace a document uploaded for 189 visa application , i have not done the payment yet.. is it possible to change it now?


----------



## wrecker

sharv said:


> Hello everyone, can someone suggest me how to change or replace a document uploaded for 189 visa application , i have not done the payment yet.. is it possible to change it now?


A document uploaded cannot be deleted. If an incorrect document has been uploaded, consider updating Form 1023 (for error correction) on immi account along with correct documents.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83

Anyone knows how to get a pcc with maiden name in India . One of the 190 visa applicants has had a second CO contact asking for this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vasuanish85

Received grant today!
Fairly smooth - no CO contact. Updated on Immitracker.
Timelines on signature.


----------



## bssanthosh47

pankajk83 said:


> Anyone knows how to get a pcc with maiden name in India . One of the 190 visa applicants has had a second CO contact asking for this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PCC will be issued against the name mentioned in your passport .you may contact the RPO of your area and discuss with them if they can issue it under a different name . PSK can't help you much in this case. 
No other way out .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

vasuanish85 said:


> Received grant today!
> Fairly smooth - no CO contact. Updated on Immitracker.
> Timelines on signature.


Congrats.

Lucky one to get a grant in 3 months 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Khushbu107

Can you mention your timeline here.. your signature is not visible..

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

vasuanish85 said:


> Received grant today!
> Fairly smooth - no CO contact. Updated on Immitracker.
> Timelines on signature.


Congrats.. Wish you good luck.. Under which Anzsco? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations. 


vasuanish85 said:


> Received grant today!
> Fairly smooth - no CO contact. Updated on Immitracker.
> Timelines on signature.


----------



## Mohammed786

If you have not made the payment, then it means you have not lodged the visa. You can delete anything before lodging the visa. Check the delete option in the documents uploading section.



sharv said:


> Hello everyone, can someone suggest me how to change or replace a document uploaded for 189 visa application , i have not done the payment yet.. is it possible to change it now?


----------



## b21.himanshu

wrecker said:


> Congrats Himanshu!
> 
> Can you share detailed timelines?
> 
> All the best for upcoming journey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you So Much!

Here are the detailed timelines -

Invited - 7th Mar 2018 - 80 Points - Business Analyst
Lodged - 30th Mar with all the documents
Co Contact - 7th Aug
Responded to CO - 8th Ag
Grant - 26th Oct
IED - 9th April


----------



## its.kc

b21.himanshu said:


> Thank you So Much!
> 
> Here are the detailed timelines -
> 
> Invited - 7th Mar 2018 - 80 Points - Business Analyst
> Lodged - 30th Mar with all the documents
> Co Contact - 7th Aug
> Responded to CO - 8th Ag
> Grant - 26th Oct
> IED - 9th April


May I know what are the evidence of relationship have you provided for you and your partner?


----------



## jtech

Hello ... I am unable to view page 5 while completing my application which is to update Australian stay details. I have lived and worked there and therefore need to update that info with my student visa and TR details .... Any idea why this could be?


----------



## Saif

jtech said:


> Hello ... I am unable to view page 5 while completing my application which is to update Australian stay details. I have lived and worked there and therefore need to update that info with my student visa and TR details .... Any idea why this could be?


Try another browser


----------



## atifiqbal1985

vasuanish85 said:


> Received grant today!
> Fairly smooth - no CO contact. Updated on Immitracker.
> Timelines on signature.


Many congratulations. 

Can you please share the date of CO assigned or Assessment start for your case?

Thanks.


----------



## shekar.ym

b21.himanshu said:


> Happy to share the news that I have finally received the Grant !




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

vasuanish85 said:


> Received grant today!
> 
> Fairly smooth - no CO contact. Updated on Immitracker.
> 
> Timelines on signature.




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

shekar.ym said:


> yes include all business trips


Thank you


----------



## vabhs192003

Alright I am in the line.... Application lodged.  ...a long but hopeful wait begins.... :clock:

I see a lot of folks in Immitracker have gotten their VISA in 3-4 months. Is that a changing trend? When can I realistically expect my grant? The official word is 8-11 months. :brick::ranger:


----------



## shekar.ym

vabhs192003 said:


> Alright I am in the line.... Application lodged.  ...a long but hopeful wait begins.... :clock:
> 
> I see a lot of folks in Immitracker have gotten their VISA in 3-4 months. Is that a changing trend? When can I realistically expect my grant? The official word is 8-11 months. :brick::ranger:


good luck


----------



## accountant0618

wrecker said:


> In some of my business trips, I had one day transits which required me to go through immigration out of the airport. I have included those as well in Form 80. Any international trips which require you to go through immigration in another country must be mentioned.
> 
> FYI, don't recall the exact case, last year someone received NJL because his wife (primary applicant) did not mention his visa/ business trips (or was it visa refusal I am not sure) to, I think, US and Canada in his Form 80. DIBP through their access to international immigration data where to able to check that the person had lied or intentionally misled. Like I said, don't remember the exact case but read it on expatforum itself when I was filling up my Form 80 in May.
> 
> The point here is, CO can check international immigration data if they want and you don't want to come across as lying on Form 80.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you. It makes sense! But does it mean I also have to include my holiday trips? I have been to 3 countries so far(all for less than a week). I will also be going to Australia on a tourist visa for a week in 2 weeks. So I decided to wait until after that before I lodge my 189 visa. Just getting everything ready until then.

With regards to black and white documents, I remember I read somewhere that those in black and white need to be notarized? Do I need to do that even if it is a clear copy?

TIA


----------



## accountant0618

vabhs192003 said:


> Alright I am in the line.... Application lodged.  ...a long but hopeful wait begins.... :clock:
> 
> I see a lot of folks in Immitracker have gotten their VISA in 3-4 months. Is that a changing trend? When can I realistically expect my grant? The official word is 8-11 months. :brick::ranger:


Good luck on your application!

Can you advise me with regards to black and white documents, please. Do they need to be notarized?


Thank you


----------



## wrecker

accountant0618 said:


> Thank you. It makes sense! But does it mean I also have to include my holiday trips? I have been to 3 countries so far(all for less than a week). I will also be going to Australia on a tourist visa for a week in 2 weeks. So I decided to wait until after that before I lodge my 189 visa. Just getting everything ready until then.
> 
> With regards to black and white documents, I remember I read somewhere that those in black and white need to be notarized? Do I need to do that even if it is a clear copy?
> 
> TIA


Yes. All holiday trips to be included as well. It took me a few hours to find, organize and fill all my trips. 

If documents are black and white, you need to get them notarized and should be stamped saying "TRUE COPY"'

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

wrecker said:


> Yes. All holiday trips to be included as well. It took me a few hours to find, organize and fill all my trips.
> 
> If documents are black and white, you need to get them notarized and should be stamped saying "TRUE COPY"'
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you. Guess I'll just have to use the Part T - Additional Information.
Since I have moved around in the past 10 years. 
They won't require proof of residences won't they?


----------



## vabhs192003

accountant0618 said:


> Good luck on your application!
> 
> Can you advise me with regards to black and white documents, please. Do they need to be notarized?
> 
> 
> Thank you


Yes, you do have to get them notarized. Colour documents are good. layball:

All the best!!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## accountant0618

vabhs192003 said:


> Yes, you do have to get them notarized. Colour documents are good. layball:
> 
> All the best!!!!:fingerscrossed:


Ok, I'll do that just to be safe. I think notarized is an easier option than have it certified.


----------



## vabhs192003

accountant0618 said:


> Ok, I'll do that just to be safe. I think notarized is an easier option than have it certified.


Getting stuff notarized vs getting stuff certified are slightly different but both the services are offered by the same attorney and process is largely the same. To get stuff notarized or "Certified- True Copy" requires you validate the original document in front of the Notary. After validation, the notary certifies the copy. 

I see both the services as one and the same thing besides the slight fee difference that the notary charges. :spit:


----------



## accountant0618

vabhs192003 said:


> accountant0618 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll do that just to be safe. I think notarized is an easier option than have it certified.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting stuff notarized vs getting stuff certified are slightly different but both the services are offered by the same attorney and process is largely the same. To get stuff notarized or "Certified- True Copy" requires you validate the original document in front of the Notary. After validation, the notary certifies the copy.
> 
> I see both the services as one and the same thing besides the slight fee difference that the notary charges.
Click to expand...


Right. I dont have originals though. Only scanned copies I sent to my personal email from way back. Some are colored while some are not. Tax returns here are not colored too. Haha I shouldve signed it using a blue pen. That would count as colored. Lol


----------



## shimple

Hi, Any luck with 65 point 261313 for 189 and 70 point 261313 for 190. (Filled in Jan'2018)

Guys, please share information if, you have any. Thanks,


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys, do we have to remove the password for protected ITR files?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

vivinlobo said:


> Guys, do we have to remove the password for protected ITR files??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Yes you have to. Any document you upload to DHA shouldn't be having passwords.


----------



## bssanthosh47

jtech said:


> Hello ... I am unable to view page 5 while completing my application which is to update Australian stay details. I have lived and worked there and therefore need to update that info with my student visa and TR details .... Any idea why this could be?


Do you have partner in your application , If not few pages wont unlock as per my understanding .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## AGupta

Hi Wonderer-India,
Can you please share the process of USA PCC. I know it requires clearance from both FBI and state/s where you stayed for >=3 months. I was able to locate the link of FBI clearance however didn't get the reliable information for state clearance. Any help regarding this would be highly appreciated.

Thanks



Wonderer-India said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just received CO contact email for all the redundant details like, English Proficiency , USA PCC, Pay Stubs and tax payment proof. We are originally from India, living in USA for 11 years. Weird is that we have submitted all these documents already. Anyways... will close all this in next 1-2 days.
> 
> 189 Application Lodge Date: 28th Feb 2018.


----------



## Sleepydraftsman

Hi all, 

I have a question regarding the Form 80 which I’m filling in for my 189 application. When I filled in a Form 80 for my current 485 temp graduate visa, I accidentally missed out some details in my travel history and addresses (I thought an old passport was no longer accessible but found it later, and I missed out my old undergrad student hostel address in my home country), but I got that visa anyway.

So the question is: now that I’m filling in a new Form 80, would it be wise to include this info that I did not include in the last Form 80? I asked a migration agent about this and he claimed that since the Form 80 was not even a requirement for my 485 visa, there is no reason my CO would cross check the forms, and even if he/she did it wasn’t crucial information anyway. But what do the experts here think?


----------



## shekar.ym

AGupta said:


> Hi Wonderer-India,
> 
> Can you please share the process of USA PCC. I know it requires clearance from both FBI and state/s where you stayed for >=3 months. I was able to locate the link of FBI clearance however didn't get the reliable information for state clearance. Any help regarding this would be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Each state has its own process. Some states don’t provide any pcc at all. Some states have outsourced this to 3rd party agencies , like NJ. You need to google based on your state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

shimple said:


> Hi, Any luck with 65 point 261313 for 189 and 70 point 261313 for 190. (Filled in Jan'2018)
> 
> Guys, please share information if, you have any. Thanks,




Wrong thread bro. Post it in relevant thread.

For 261313 it will be very tough to get invite for 189 or 190. Try to increase your points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys for middle east work experience any additional documents needed to show DIBP? . I have work exp letters, visa stamp, payslips, references, bank docs, ministry of human resource offer letter. Is there still anything left?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi all,
Today after asking my salary slip from my first employment on 2012 to 2014, found out that the period written by manager in the reference letter is March 2012 is wrong. It should be June 2012. I already got my ACS approved based on March 2012.
Either March or June 2012, I got the same 5 point from my working experience.
Do I need to re-assess or just explain to immi when lodging my visa ?
Thank you.


----------



## AT03

Hi experts,

Once an EOI application is Submitted, How are we intimated that the application has been picked up by CO?


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys what are the minimum required working hours to claim points. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

I think minimum 35hours per week. Anything 35 or above will be considered as full time employment to claim points.


vivinlobo said:


> Guys what are the minimum required working hours to claim points.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Great news for august applicants, new case for 14th August reported on myimmitracker.com


----------



## molaboy

was about to lodge my visa but i cant recover my immi account password. huhuhu

is it ok to create a new account? btw, how do i link it to my invite?


----------



## ankur14

You can recover your visa application via skill select account. If its still not working try to change your password.


molaboy said:


> was about to lodge my visa but i cant recover my immi account password. huhuhu
> 
> is it ok to create a new account? btw, how do i link it to my invite?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ffbigfans said:


> Hi all,
> Today after asking my salary slip from my first employment on 2012 to 2014, found out that the period written by manager in the reference letter is March 2012 is wrong. It should be June 2012. I already got my ACS approved based on March 2012.
> Either March or June 2012, I got the same 5 point from my working experience.
> Do I need to re-assess or just explain to immi when lodging my visa ?
> Thank you.


I would reassess and put a new EOI in. Otherwise your EOI has wrong info when you lodge imho.


----------



## ojha

Mechanical Engineer from India: +15; 
Age: +30
PTE: 88 +20
Education: +5 Masters from australia
EOI : November 2017
Points : 70
PR Applied 189 subclass
and Fee paid : 23.03.2018 
Medical 6.04.2018 
1st CO contact : 9.08.18 birth certificate in English and PTE score
Requested documents submitted : 13.08.2018
Grant: 23.10.2018 [Happy]


----------



## nhegde

Hi all

I submitted my PR application this week. It is done through a MARA agent in Bangalore.

Problem is I mentioned all my direct family members like father, mother, brother, sister in Form 80 but agent did not include any of their details in the actual application. She just chose No for family members. 

Now details in actual application is different from Form 80. Would that be a problem?


----------



## nhegde

ojha said:


> Mechanical Engineer from India: +15;
> Age: +30
> PTE: 88 +20
> Education: +5 Masters from australia
> EOI : November 2017
> Points : 70
> PR Applied 189 subclass
> and Fee paid : 23.03.2018
> Medical 6.04.2018
> 1st CO contact : 9.08.18 birth certificate in English and PTE score
> Requested documents submitted : 13.08.2018
> Grant: 23.10.2018 [Happy]



Congratulations!


----------



## atifiqbal1985

nhegde said:


> Hi all
> 
> I submitted my PR application this week. It is done through a MARA agent in Bangalore.
> 
> Problem is I mentioned all my direct family members like father, mother, brother, sister in Form 80 but agent did not include any of their details in the actual application. She just chose No for family members.
> 
> Now details in actual application is different from Form 80. Would that be a problem?


This is how it is supposed to be. Form 80 has many details, but while lodging application, parents and siblings do not count as direct family members.


----------



## nhegde

atifiqbal1985 said:


> nhegde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I submitted my PR application this week. It is done through a MARA agent in Bangalore.
> 
> Problem is I mentioned all my direct family members like father, mother, brother, sister in Form 80 but agent did not include any of their details in the actual application. She just chose No for family members.
> 
> Now details in actual application is different from Form 80. Would that be a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it is supposed to be. Form 80 has many details, but while lodging application, parents and siblings do not count as direct family members.
Click to expand...


Great! 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## nhegde

Guys

What’s the current trend now ? As per immitracker, it is taking around 120 days for the direct grant. Would it remain same or might go higher ? Because DIBP invited around 5000 in last two months which was much less until August.


----------



## molaboy

ankur14 said:


> You can recover your visa application via skill select account. If its still not working try to change your password.


i havent submitted anything yet, its just i cant open my old account.


----------



## aelazhary

Got grant today

Spouse acs assessment 28 feb
My EA assessment may 15
EOI lodge may 15
Invitation 11 august
Lodge 13 august
Medical 27 august
PCC 2nd september
Grant 27 October
Family of 4


----------



## wrecker

aelazhary said:


> Got grant today
> 
> Spouse acs assessment 28 feb
> My EA assessment may 15
> EOI lodge may 15
> Invitation 11 august
> Lodge 13 august
> Medical 27 august
> PCC 2nd september
> Grant 27 October
> Family of 4


Wow. grant in 2.5 months. End to End process of almost 6 months. Congratulations....

Stuff dreams are made of!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## redato

Hi guys can anyone tell me if providing only bank statements showing salary, a statement of service of employer and a resume is enough to claim point from work experience? because for a skill assessment from vetassess, theses only documents were enough. thanks a lot


----------



## xpat2oz

HI Friends,

Am I eligible for Australia PR with 65points (subclass 190)? If yes, how long will it take to get the approval?

Thanks
xpat2oz


----------



## mongapb05

ojha said:


> Mechanical Engineer from India: +15;
> Age: +30
> PTE: 88 +20
> Education: +5 Masters from australia
> EOI : November 2017
> Points : 70
> PR Applied 189 subclass
> and Fee paid : 23.03.2018
> Medical 6.04.2018
> 1st CO contact : 9.08.18 birth certificate in English and PTE score
> Requested documents submitted : 13.08.2018
> Grant: 23.10.2018 [Happy]


Congratulations, ur birth certificate was in in which language? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## xpat2oz

aelazhary said:


> Got grant today
> 
> Spouse acs assessment 28 feb
> My EA assessment may 15
> EOI lodge may 15
> Invitation 11 august
> Lodge 13 august
> Medical 27 august
> PCC 2nd september
> Grant 27 October
> Family of 4


HI aelazhary,

Congratulations. with how many points you got the Grant ??

tnx


----------



## wrecker

ojha said:


> Mechanical Engineer from India: +15;
> Age: +30
> PTE: 88 +20
> Education: +5 Masters from australia
> EOI : November 2017
> Points : 70
> PR Applied 189 subclass
> and Fee paid : 23.03.2018
> Medical 6.04.2018
> 1st CO contact : 9.08.18 birth certificate in English and PTE score
> Requested documents submitted : 13.08.2018
> Grant: 23.10.2018 [Happy]


Congrats Ojha! Always glad to see people having waited long for Invite and then grant to finally receive one. 

Good luck for upcoming journey

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

redato said:


> Hi guys can anyone tell me if providing only bank statements showing salary, a statement of service of employer and a resume is enough to claim point from work experience? because for a skill assessment from vetassess, theses only documents were enough. thanks a lot


Bank statements and Statement of service by employer are good evidences. Resume not so much because it is effectively you telling that you worked somewhere. 

For statement of service, try getting roles and responsibilities you performed along with salary for each and every role you performed along with name and contact of spuervisor on company letterhead. If not possible, get statutory declaration.

Additionally, Joining Letter, Appraisals and Promotion letters, Termination letter all help supporting your claim. PF statements and TDS statements also help.

DHA are different from Vetassess in sense that they are the decision makers for your PR. Vetassess just assesses your skills and employment to the extent so as to assess your skills. DHA examines the points you claimed and the evidences to support these point claims. 

All the best.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations. All the best for your future. Kindly update your case on immitracker.


ojha said:


> Mechanical Engineer from India: +15;
> Age: +30
> PTE: 88 +20
> Education: +5 Masters from australia
> EOI : November 2017
> Points : 70
> PR Applied 189 subclass
> and Fee paid : 23.03.2018
> Medical 6.04.2018
> 1st CO contact : 9.08.18 birth certificate in English and PTE score
> Requested documents submitted : 13.08.2018
> Grant: 23.10.2018 [Happy]


----------



## ankur14

Yes, still you can recover. Open your application via eoi account, click on the apply button in the invite, it will redirect you to your old application with correct invite ID.


molaboy said:


> i havent submitted anything yet, its just i cant open my old account.


----------



## ankur14

Wow, thats really great. Congratulations. Kindly update your case in immitracker.


aelazhary said:


> Got grant today
> 
> Spouse acs assessment 28 feb
> My EA assessment may 15
> EOI lodge may 15
> Invitation 11 august
> Lodge 13 august
> Medical 27 august
> PCC 2nd september
> Grant 27 October
> Family of 4


----------



## redato

wrecker said:


> Bank statements and Statement of service by employer are good evidences. Resume not so much because it is effectively you telling that you worked somewhere.
> 
> For statement of service, try getting roles and responsibilities you performed along with salary for each and every role you performed along with name and contact of spuervisor on company letterhead. If not possible, get statutory declaration.
> 
> Additionally, Joining Letter, Appraisals and Promotion letters, Termination letter all help supporting your claim. PF statements and TDS statements also help.
> 
> DHA are different from Vetassess in sense that they are the decision makers for your PR. Vetassess just assesses your skills and employment to the extent so as to assess your skills. DHA examines the points you claimed and the evidences to support these point claims.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What is pF and TDS Statement?
Is all of this mandatory to provide?.

-payslips 
- employment contract
- superanuation document
-Tax document 

It is actually not clear that what is mandatory and what is not.
thanks


----------



## redato

*hi*



wrecker said:


> Bank statements and Statement of service by employer are good evidences. Resume not so much because it is effectively you telling that you worked somewhere.
> 
> For statement of service, try getting roles and responsibilities you performed along with salary for each and every role you performed along with name and contact of spuervisor on company letterhead. If not possible, get statutory declaration.
> 
> Additionally, Joining Letter, Appraisals and Promotion letters, Termination letter all help supporting your claim. PF statements and TDS statements also help.
> 
> DHA are different from Vetassess in sense that they are the decision makers for your PR. Vetassess just assesses your skills and employment to the extent so as to assess your skills. DHA examines the points you claimed and the evidences to support these point claims.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What is pF and TDS Statement?
Is all of this mandatory to provide?.

-payslips 
- employment contract
- superanuation document
-Tax document 

It is actually not clear that what is mandatory and what is not.
thanks


----------



## wrecker

redato said:


> What is pF and TDS Statement?
> Is all of this mandatory to provide?.
> 
> -payslips
> - employment contract
> - superanuation document
> -Tax document
> 
> It is actually not clear that what is mandatory and what is not.
> thanks


PF is superannuation documents.

TDS is the tax deducted by employer.

The documents you mentioned are most frequently asked for by the CO. So I would try to uploaded as many of the list as possible. 

Refer to DHA website for document checklist: 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

ojha said:


> Mechanical Engineer from India: +15;
> Age: +30
> PTE: 88 +20
> Education: +5 Masters from australia
> EOI : November 2017
> Points : 70
> PR Applied 189 subclass
> and Fee paid : 23.03.2018
> Medical 6.04.2018
> 1st CO contact : 9.08.18 birth certificate in English and PTE score
> Requested documents submitted : 13.08.2018
> Grant: 23.10.2018 [Happy]




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

aelazhary said:


> Got grant today
> 
> Spouse acs assessment 28 feb
> My EA assessment may 15
> EOI lodge may 15
> Invitation 11 august
> Lodge 13 august
> Medical 27 august
> PCC 2nd september
> Grant 27 October
> Family of 4




Wow. Congrats and good luck bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

aelazhary said:


> Got grant today
> 
> Spouse acs assessment 28 feb
> My EA assessment may 15
> EOI lodge may 15
> Invitation 11 august
> Lodge 13 august
> Medical 27 august
> PCC 2nd september
> Grant 27 October
> Family of 4




That was real quick. Many congratulations to you. 




189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## nhegde

I have not submitted character statutory declaration for my PR application yet. Is it really required?


----------



## Da__N

Hi,

If I submitted statutory declaration for my current employer along with HR letter, Payslips, bank statement, residency visa will they suffice or co can ask for RnR on company letterhead?

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Da__N said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I submitted statutory declaration for my current employer along with HR letter, Payslips, bank statement, residency visa will they suffice or co can ask for RnR on company letterhead?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Better to submit R&R on company letter head to avoid CO Contact as it’s a norm these days. Even I submitted everything including tax documents but still CO asked for T&R on company letterhead. Best luck..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

rahulpop1 said:


> Better to submit R&R on company letter head to avoid CO Contact as it’s a norm these days. Even I submitted everything including tax documents but still CO asked for T&R on company letterhead. Best luck..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I submitted RnR for two of my ex companies. But my current company don’t issue RnR letter. I submitted SD, Offer letter, yearly compensation letters, form 16, form 26AS, PF statements, bank statements, US tax statements, salary slips for current company. 

Can CO still ask for RnR letter on company letter head ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

shekar.ym said:


> I submitted RnR for two of my ex companies. But my current company don’t issue RnR letter. I submitted SD, Offer letter, yearly compensation letters, form 16, form 26AS, PF statements, bank statements, US tax statements, salary slips for current company.
> 
> Can CO still ask for RnR letter on company letter head ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What if the RNR is on offer letter is it sufficient 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Submit pdf of copy of that letter where HR said they don't issue R&R. For cases similar to yours, SD has been accepted.


shekar.ym said:


> I submitted RnR for two of my ex companies. But my current company don’t issue RnR letter. I submitted SD, Offer letter, yearly compensation letters, form 16, form 26AS, PF statements, bank statements, US tax statements, salary slips for current company.
> 
> Can CO still ask for RnR letter on company letter head ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> What if the RNR is on offer letter is it sufficient
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


The reason why CO asks for RnR, is because as you progress in your company or you get promotions or appraisals or move to different department/projects your role and responsibilities changes. So, even though RNR are mentioned on offer letter, they is always more to the actual things you performed than written in offer letter. 

Try to see if you can get it. You can always ask your company to re endorse that you performed the same role as mentioned in offer letter. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

rahulpop1 said:


> Submit pdf of copy of that letter where HR said they don't issue R&R. For cases similar to yours, SD has been accepted.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Thanks bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjg26

aelazhary said:


> Got grant today
> 
> Spouse acs assessment 28 feb
> My EA assessment may 15
> EOI lodge may 15
> Invitation 11 august
> Lodge 13 august
> Medical 27 august
> PCC 2nd september
> Grant 27 October
> Family of 4


Congratulations


----------



## ojha

mongapb05 said:


> ojha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical Engineer from India: +15;
> Age: +30
> PTE: 88 +20
> Education: +5 Masters from australia
> EOI : November 2017
> Points : 70
> PR Applied 189 subclass
> and Fee paid : 23.03.2018
> Medical 6.04.2018
> 1st CO contact : 9.08.18 birth certificate in English and PTE score
> Requested documents submitted : 13.08.2018
> Grant: 23.10.2018 [Happy]
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, ur birth certificate was in in which language?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My birth certificate was in Punjabi(indian language) so i got it translated and submitted this along with secondary education certificate which had age and DOB


----------



## cmaroju

aelazhary said:


> Got grant today
> 
> Spouse acs assessment 28 feb
> My EA assessment may 15
> EOI lodge may 15
> Invitation 11 august
> Lodge 13 august
> Medical 27 august
> PCC 2nd september
> Grant 27 October
> Family of 4


Wow, congratulations..


----------



## saigrc1

Only 1 CO contact case has been granted a visa in last 4 days as per immitracker!! Not sure if people are updating in Immitracker or if its really that most of the cases are direct grants in last 4 days..

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waitinglayball:


----------



## newyearoldme

After 10 months, I finally got it. I didn't expect it at all. It was on Saturday so I didn't check it until this morning. My CO is Megan from Adelaide. 

ANZCODE: 234611
DOE: 13 May 2018
Invite: 11 August 2018
Visa Lodged: 13 August 2018
All Docs Uploaded: 13 August 2018
Uploading new PCC: 6 October 2018
Medical: 23 Jan 2018
Grant: 27 October 2018
Arrive before: 31 January 2019
Will be there: 22 January 2019


----------



## rahulpop1

That was quick. Congratulations.. 


newyearoldme said:


> After 10 months, I finally got it. I didn't expect it at all. It was on Saturday so I didn't check it until this morning. My CO is Megan from Adelaide.
> 
> ANZCODE: 234611
> DOE: 13 May 2018
> Visa Lodged: 13 August 2018
> All Docs Uploaded: 13 August 2018
> Uploading new PCC: 6 October 2018
> Medical: 23 Jan 2018
> Grant: 27 October 2018
> Arrive before: 31 January 2019
> Will be there: 22 January 2019


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

newyearoldme said:


> After 10 months, I finally got it. I didn't expect it at all. It was on Saturday so I didn't check it until this morning. My CO is Megan from Adelaide.
> 
> ANZCODE: 234611
> DOE: 13 May 2018
> Invite: 11 August 2018
> Visa Lodged: 13 August 2018
> All Docs Uploaded: 13 August 2018
> Uploading new PCC: 6 October 2018
> Medical: 23 Jan 2018
> Grant: 27 October 2018
> Arrive before: 31 January 2019
> Will be there: 22 January 2019




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy

i dont have my PCC yet, but is being checked when i click next after attaching the rest of documents.

should i
1) leave it blank and put a comment on the dialog box
2) attache a 'notification to CO' document explaining that im getting it later?

thanks again for your help


----------



## hulkb86

newyearoldme said:


> After 10 months, I finally got it. I didn't expect it at all. It was on Saturday so I didn't check it until this morning. My CO is Megan from Adelaide.
> 
> ANZCODE: 234611
> DOE: 13 May 2018
> Invite: 11 August 2018
> Visa Lodged: 13 August 2018
> All Docs Uploaded: 13 August 2018
> Uploading new PCC: 6 October 2018
> Medical: 23 Jan 2018
> Grant: 27 October 2018
> Arrive before: 31 January 2019
> Will be there: 22 January 2019


Congrats, that's super quick considering you applied only in August!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## newyearoldme

hulkb86 said:


> Congrats, that's super quick considering you applied only in August!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Yea I was expecting it to be the end of Nov since I am offshore. I believe a bulk grant is coming.


----------



## AT03

AT03 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Once an EOI application is Submitted, How are we intimated that the application has been picked up by CO?


Experts, can you please advice?


----------



## mongapb05

ojha said:


> My birth certificate was in Punjabi(indian language) so i got it translated and submitted this along with secondary education certificate which had age and DOB


Hey, thanks, so your birth certificate was totally in punjabi? Or English also? Is it issued by suvidha Kendra in punjab ? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy

molaboy said:


> i dont have my PCC yet, but is being checked when i click next after attaching the rest of documents.
> 
> should i
> 1) leave it blank and put a comment on the dialog box
> 2) attache a 'notification to CO' document explaining that im getting it later?
> 
> thanks again for your help


i saw and attached form 80 in that section and it went through, can i do this and add pcc later with medical?


----------



## ankur14

Many congratulations and all the best for your future. Please update myimmitracker.com 


newyearoldme said:


> After 10 months, I finally got it. I didn't expect it at all. It was on Saturday so I didn't check it until this morning. My CO is Megan from Adelaide.
> 
> ANZCODE: 234611
> DOE: 13 May 2018
> Invite: 11 August 2018
> Visa Lodged: 13 August 2018
> All Docs Uploaded: 13 August 2018
> Uploading new PCC: 6 October 2018
> Medical: 23 Jan 2018
> Grant: 27 October 2018
> Arrive before: 31 January 2019
> Will be there: 22 January 2019


----------



## JG

newyearoldme said:


> After 10 months, I finally got it. I didn't expect it at all. It was on Saturday so I didn't check it until this morning. My CO is Megan from Adelaide.
> 
> ANZCODE: 234611
> DOE: 13 May 2018
> Invite: 11 August 2018
> Visa Lodged: 13 August 2018
> All Docs Uploaded: 13 August 2018
> Uploading new PCC: 6 October 2018
> Medical: 23 Jan 2018
> Grant: 27 October 2018
> Arrive before: 31 January 2019
> Will be there: 22 January 2019


That is super quick and congratsssss and all the best.


----------



## amitkb

newyearoldme said:


> After 10 months, I finally got it. I didn't expect it at all. It was on Saturday so I didn't check it until this morning. My CO is Megan from Adelaide.
> 
> ANZCODE: 234611
> DOE: 13 May 2018
> Invite: 11 August 2018
> Visa Lodged: 13 August 2018
> All Docs Uploaded: 13 August 2018
> Uploading new PCC: 6 October 2018
> Medical: 23 Jan 2018
> Grant: 27 October 2018
> Arrive before: 31 January 2019
> Will be there: 22 January 2019




Congratulations. Finally August applicants are moving. 




189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## Ankit Mehta

newyearoldme said:


> After 10 months, I finally got it. I didn't expect it at all. It was on Saturday so I didn't check it until this morning. My CO is Megan from Adelaide.
> 
> ANZCODE: 234611
> DOE: 13 May 2018
> Invite: 11 August 2018
> Visa Lodged: 13 August 2018
> All Docs Uploaded: 13 August 2018
> Uploading new PCC: 6 October 2018
> Medical: 23 Jan 2018
> Grant: 27 October 2018
> Arrive before: 31 January 2019
> Will be there: 22 January 2019


Great News!!!!!!!Many congratulations........
Looks like granting visa has picked up the pace.......
Better prospect for all of us waiting in the wings........


----------



## NagarePriya

Congratulations 👍. I have lodged my visa on 24th August. Hoping to get direct grant soon. 



newyearoldme said:


> After 10 months, I finally got it. I didn't expect it at all. It was on Saturday so I didn't check it until this morning. My CO is Megan from Adelaide.
> 
> ANZCODE: 234611
> DOE: 13 May 2018
> Invite: 11 August 2018
> Visa Lodged: 13 August 2018
> All Docs Uploaded: 13 August 2018
> Uploading new PCC: 6 October 2018
> Medical: 23 Jan 2018
> Grant: 27 October 2018
> Arrive before: 31 January 2019
> Will be there: 22 January 2019


----------



## dmalhot1

I lodged on 30th July 2018
ANZSO : 263111

Although I understand there could be a difference of few weeks between applicants getting Grants who lodged within same timeframe, but my application status is still "Received" ?


----------



## JG

dmalhot1 said:


> I lodged on 30th July 2018
> ANZSO : 263111
> 
> Although I understand there could be a difference of few weeks between applicants getting Grants who lodged within same timeframe, but my application status is still "Received" ?


Hold tight and you may receieve it within next two months.


----------



## jtech

*6/17 page is missing*

So my MARA agent is saying that he is unable to access page 6 after he selected yes to 'have you previously travelled to Australia (which I have)' As a result he has not yet submitted the application. He is saying that he was able to submit other applications without any issue and has never experienced this in past. Can anyone tell me if they ever faced something like this in past? Just trying to get my head round this .. Any feedback is appreciated. 

Code: 261313
ITA: 11 Sep
189: 75


----------



## bssanthosh47

jtech said:


> So my MARA agent is saying that he is unable to access page 6 after he selected yes to 'have you previously travelled to Australia (which I have)' As a result he has not yet submitted the application. He is saying that he was able to submit other applications without any issue and has never experienced this in past. Can anyone tell me if they ever faced something like this in past? Just trying to get my head round this .. Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Code: 261313
> ITA: 11 Sep
> 189: 75


As far as i can remember 5/6/7/8 page numbers are for migrating family member details(partner) . Check with your agent once again on this .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Congrats to the lucky ones from August who got their grants .

Now i am really confused . no way to predict grant cycle too   

I am going to sit back relax and sip on my tea . lol 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## newyearoldme

dmalhot1 said:


> I lodged on 30th July 2018
> ANZSO : 263111
> 
> Although I understand there could be a difference of few weeks between applicants getting Grants who lodged within same timeframe, but my application status is still "Received" ?


Mine doesn't change too and I logged in last Thursday to have a look. Bear in mind that I did not claim any working experience and all my documents (bar birth cert) are in English. It is a very straight forward case for them so it came faster. I imagine for people with partners and family and history of employment, it would take some time.


----------



## vasuanish85

Oops - I suppose the signature wasn't visible on my post. 
Pasting details below.

ANZCO - 261111
80 points (Age - 30;Qual-15;Work Exp-10;English - 20;Partner - 5)
DOE - 6th June 2018
Invite Received for 189 - 19th June 2018
Lodged - 24th July 2018
Grant - 26th October 2018




vivinlobo said:


> Congrats.. Wish you good luck.. Under which Anzsco?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1

newyearoldme said:


> After 10 months, I finally got it. I didn't expect it at all. It was on Saturday so I didn't check it until this morning. My CO is Megan from Adelaide.
> 
> ANZCODE: 234611
> DOE: 13 May 2018
> Invite: 11 August 2018
> Visa Lodged: 13 August 2018
> All Docs Uploaded: 13 August 2018
> Uploading new PCC: 6 October 2018
> Medical: 23 Jan 2018
> Grant: 27 October 2018
> Arrive before: 31 January 2019
> Will be there: 22 January 2019


Congratulations. It gives me hope. I lodged on same day 13th August and uploaded all documents on same day too. I did my medical on 20th August. Atm the status is received and no contact etc has been made from CO. I am ONSHORE and my case is really straight forward too  Hopefully my grant is near too


----------



## shekar.ym

arslan1 said:


> Congratulations. It gives me hope. I lodged on same day 13th August and uploaded all documents on same day too. I did my medical on 20th August. Atm the status is received and no contact etc has been made from CO. I am ONSHORE and my case is really straight forward too  Hopefully my grant is near too


good luck bro


----------



## arslan1

shekar.ym said:


> good luck bro


Thanks my bro. Lets see when they gonna get back to me. I wanna travel overseas I know I can apply Bridging B and travel but I wanna travel stress free so that if they want any info I can gave them while I am ONSHORE.


----------



## acc11241

Hi Guys,

1. Seeing the latest trend, 189 seems faster than 190 (NSW) for IT professionals.
2. I have long term visibility in Sydney, my only concern is to get approved visa asap, 189 or 190 NSW?
3. Can I submit the visa application without PCC, I have applied for Indian PCC and will get it soon, Can I upload it later post submitting the application.?

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 1. Seeing the latest trend, 189 seems faster than 190 (NSW) for IT professionals.
> 2. I have long term visibility in Sydney, my only concern is to get approved visa asap, 189 or 190 NSW?
> 3. Can I submit the visa application without PCC, I have applied for Indian PCC and will get it soon, Can I upload it later post submitting the application.?
> 
> Cheers




Yes you can upload pcc after lodging 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acc11241

Thanks Shekhar, shall I go with 189 or 190 NSW. Just consider which one will be quicker


----------



## arcisad

Finally after 12 months and 25 days we have received my grant for me and my wife. My points were 70. Chemical engineer (233111). Offshore applicant. Lodgement date October 4th, 2017. Co contact November 21, 2017. Form 1221 and 80 for both my partner and I. Wife's IELTS. PTE for me. Skill assessment by EA. Birth and marriage certificates. Relevant work assessment by EA, SSO documents and employment contract.

Many thanks for all your support and all the best for all waiting for their grants.


----------



## shekar.ym

arcisad said:


> Finally after 12 months and 25 days we have received my grant for me and my wife. My points were 70. Chemical engineer (233111). Offshore applicant. Lodgement date October 4th, 2017. Co contact November 21, 2017. Form 1221 and 80 for both my partner and I. Wife's IELTS. PTE for me. Skill assessment by EA. Birth and marriage certificates. Relevant work assessment by EA, SSO documents and employment contract.
> 
> Many thanks for all your support and all the best for all waiting for their grants.




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP1187

That's a long wait. Did you get any intimation from the time you got your first CO contact till you got your visa or were there more than one CO contacts?




arcisad said:


> Finally after 12 months and 25 days we have received my grant for me and my wife. My points were 70. Chemical engineer (233111). Offshore applicant. Lodgement date October 4th, 2017. Co contact November 21, 2017. Form 1221 and 80 for both my partner and I. Wife's IELTS. PTE for me. Skill assessment by EA. Birth and marriage certificates. Relevant work assessment by EA, SSO documents and employment contract.
> 
> Many thanks for all your support and all the best for all waiting for their grants.


----------



## arcisad

AP1187 said:


> That's a long wait. Did you get any intimation from the time you got your first CO contact till you got your visa or were there more than one CO contacts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arcisad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after 12 months and 25 days we have received my grant for me and my wife. My points were 70. Chemical engineer (233111). Offshore applicant. Lodgement date October 4th, 2017. Co contact November 21, 2017. Form 1221 and 80 for both my partner and I. Wife's IELTS. PTE for me. Skill assessment by EA. Birth and marriage certificates. Relevant work assessment by EA, SSO documents and employment contract.
> 
> Many thanks for all your support and all the best for all waiting for their grants.
Click to expand...

No there was only one contact and no more until I got the grant. I emailed and called a few times however, but I'm not sure if that helped. I always got the typical answer which was keep waiting. It took me more than a year anyway!


----------



## Binnie

It's been 1 complete year and 10 months since my file lodgement. Don't know what to do. Calling them frequently but same uselessness response everytime. Any suggestion anyone??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Binnie said:


> It's been 1 complete year and 10 months since my file lodgement. Don't know what to do. Calling them frequently but same uselessness response everytime. Any suggestion anyone??


Hey Binnie - first off hang in there!

I came across this article from 2015:
https://insidestory.org.au/living-at-the-wrong-end-of-the-queue/

Some people waiting 5 years for PR - but they are in Priority Group 5 (see here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled)

If you lodged 22 months ago, it seems you would be in Priority Group 5 too, i.e. your nominated occupation was from the skills list before 1 July 2017?

Not to scare you, but just to share that there are others in your same situation. 

Perhaps try getting in touch with some of the people in that article? There is a FB group too referenced in the article, and perhaps they might offer some practical advice or peer support.


----------



## acc11241

Hi Guys,

which one is faster 189 or 190NSW?

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> which one is faster 189 or 190NSW?
> 
> Cheers


For receiving the invitation to apply, or after lodging?


----------



## aswin4PR

Finally it's my day... Got grant for me and my family today.

Lodged on 19 March 2018
Direct Grant on 29 October 2018
IED 16 April 2019

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## acc11241

After lodging the visa/...


----------



## wrecker

aswin4PR said:


> Finally it's my day... Got grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Lodged on 19 may2018
> Direct Grant on 29 October 2018
> IED 16 April 2019
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Fantastic news Aswin! One more senior getting the grant. 

I thought your lodgement was march. is it may?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

aswin4PR said:


> Finally it's my day... Got grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Lodged on 19 may2018
> Direct Grant on 29 October 2018
> IED 16 April 2019
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Congratulations, 

Did u claim spouse points? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paaz21

aswin4PR said:


> Finally it's my day... Got grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Lodged on 19 may2018
> Direct Grant on 29 October 2018
> IED 16 April 2019
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Congrats Aswin4PR

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

wrecker said:


> Fantastic news Aswin! One more senior getting the grant.
> 
> I thought your lodgement was march. is it may?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sorry man it'd march only... My bad i type wrong


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

aswin4PR said:


> Sorry man it'd march only... My bad i type wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


no worries man! All the best for upcoming journey....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

aswin4PR said:


> Finally it's my day... Got grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Lodged on 19 March 2018
> Direct Grant on 29 October 2018
> IED 16 April 2019
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Finally!. Congratulations!!

Any EV done or immi commencement mail?


----------



## honeymefeb14

aswin4PR said:


> Finally it's my day... Got grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Lodged on 19 March 2018
> Direct Grant on 29 October 2018
> IED 16 April 2019
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Congrats Aswin!! Have a blast at Chutneys


----------



## aswin4PR

csdhan said:


> Finally!. Congratulations!!
> 
> Any EV done or immi commencement mail?


No man nothing... Just got grant mail after received state...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Congrats and all the best. 


aswin4PR said:


> Finally it's my day... Got grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Lodged on 19 March 2018
> Direct Grant on 29 October 2018
> IED 16 April 2019
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryuken

aswin4PR said:


> Finally it's my day... Got grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Lodged on 19 March 2018
> Direct Grant on 29 October 2018
> IED 16 April 2019
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Great to hear Aswin,many congrts and wish you best!!


----------



## HariniRamanan

Hi Guys,

My EOI- Feb 8th 2018 with 70 points for 261313. When can i expect our invite? Also latest news is that newzealand pathway visa will be counted in 190000 and more preference will be given to people who already staying in australia. How will this affect the number of invite? So when can we expect our invite ?


----------



## Bandish

jtech said:


> So my MARA agent is saying that he is unable to access page 6 after he selected yes to 'have you previously travelled to Australia (which I have)' As a result he has not yet submitted the application. He is saying that he was able to submit other applications without any issue and has never experienced this in past. Can anyone tell me if they ever faced something like this in past? Just trying to get my head round this .. Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Code: 261313
> ITA: 11 Sep
> 189: 75


Page 5 is "For previous travel to Australia". Page 6 is "For migrating members of the family". Page 7 is to confirm the details of migrating members of the family. For me also, now I don't see page 5 in my application. I think it happened when I updated my HAP ID details. But don't know the exact reason.


----------



## accountant0618

Hi everyone. It's me again.

I'm will be lodging my application in 2 weeks. I feel anxious if I have all the required documents. Can somebody share a checklist please? 

With regards to my employment... I have below documents. Please advise if this will be enough.

First job: 
1. Certificate of employment(detailed - the one submitted to CPAA) 
2. Tax returns(complete)

Second job: 
1. Certificate of employment(detailed - the one submitted to CPAA) 
2. Employment contract
3. 2011 Tax return only (instead of 2011-2014 - employer not responding to emails)

Third and present:
1. Certificate of employment(detailed - the one submitted to CPAA) 
2. Tax returns (complete from 2014-2017)
3. Payslips 2017-2018(we changed system in 2017, did not save copies)
4. Regularization contract
5. 2017 salary increase letter
6. 2018 salary increase letter



Thank you in advance!


----------



## spirecode

Hi guys,
last week medicals completed thou wifes BP was high ( 145/95) after further creatinine test report they cleared and i can see immi account status as been updated as FINALISED..

Since iam on shore on 457 visa, BV copy i have but has not come into effect. This comes after i quit my employer or after 457 visa gets cancelled. My concern now is -

1. Can i get medicare now? since iam shellin out 300$ a month on private insurer.

seniors pls advise


----------



## yopik

yopik said:


> I have exactly the same situation... I lodged my visa o 16th of July with my account, but the HAP ID had been created with my husband's account in February.
> 
> After I received invitation, he shared this HAP ID application with my account -there is a button for sharing- then the medical application is appeared on my account as well. Also I entered HAP ID while filling the application form.
> 
> Now, in my husband's account, it says "no action required" for both. However, in my account it says "no action required"for him but "Required examinations not yet determined" for me.. I have concerns about this but, I believe CO will figure out i completed my medical examinations...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> What do you see when you check health assessment tab? "no action required" or "Required examinations not yet determined" ?



I just checked my application and I noticed that under the health assessment there is only my husband's health check, mine has dissappeared  Both were there 5 days ago..

Any idea what is happenning?

Cheers,


----------



## spirecode

yopik said:


> I just checked my application and I noticed that under the health assessment there is only my husband's health check, mine has dissappeared  Both were there 5 days ago..
> 
> Any idea what is happenning?
> 
> Cheers,


it takes time to update, no worries it will be done, check immi again after 2-4 days


----------



## Mohammed786

arcisad said:


> Finally after 12 months and 25 days we have received my grant for me and my wife. My points were 70. Chemical engineer (233111). Offshore applicant. Lodgement date October 4th, 2017. Co contact November 21, 2017. Form 1221 and 80 for both my partner and I. Wife's IELTS. PTE for me. Skill assessment by EA. Birth and marriage certificates. Relevant work assessment by EA, SSO documents and employment contract.
> 
> Many thanks for all your support and all the best for all waiting for their grants.


Congrats on receiving your grant after a long waiting period. Just wondering with regards to the CO request for excessive documents, What all documents you have submitted initially while lodging the visa?

Thank You


----------



## yopik

spirecode said:


> it takes time to update, no worries it will be done, check immi again after 2-4 days


Thank you, i will check.. 
Trying to be optimistic, at least someone touches my case :hippie:


----------



## ankur14

*Adding Document after 1 months of submission*

Hi All,

Just a quick query regarding documents in the visa application.

Will there be any impact on my grant date if I add additional documents (Form 1221 & CV) for both main & Dependant applicant?

I submitted my application on 29th Sept 2018 without Form 1221 & CV. 
Further details are available in my signature.


----------



## luvjd

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick query regarding documents in the visa application.
> 
> Will there be any impact on my grant date if I add additional documents (Form 1221 & CV) for both main & Dependant applicant?
> 
> I submitted my application on 29th Sept 2018 without Form 1221 & CV.
> Further details are available in my signature.


Most likely, your application is not even seen by a CO yet. Go ahead and add the documents. Even if CO was assigned, there is no harm.


----------



## aswin4PR

mongapb05 said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> Did u claim spouse points?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


No


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

aswin4PR said:


> No
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Thanks, did u upload birth certificate or 10th certificate for yourself and spouse? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtech

Bandish said:


> jtech said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my MARA agent is saying that he is unable to access page 6 after he selected yes to 'have you previously travelled to Australia (which I have)' As a result he has not yet submitted the application. He is saying that he was able to submit other applications without any issue and has never experienced this in past. Can anyone tell me if they ever faced something like this in past? Just trying to get my head round this .. Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Code: 261313
> ITA: 11 Sep
> 189: 75
> 
> 
> 
> Page 5 is "For previous travel to Australia". Page 6 is "For migrating members of the family". Page 7 is to confirm the details of migrating members of the family. For me also, now I don't see page 5 in my application. I think it happened when I updated my HAP ID details. But don't know the exact reason.
Click to expand...

So what have you done to fix it? Or did you just submit the application for now? Also, have u previously travelled to Australia?


----------



## arcisad

Mohammed786 said:


> arcisad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after 12 months and 25 days we have received my grant for me and my wife. My points were 70. Chemical engineer (233111). Offshore applicant. Lodgement date October 4th, 2017. Co contact November 21, 2017. Form 1221 and 80 for both my partner and I. Wife's IELTS. PTE for me. Skill assessment by EA. Birth and marriage certificates. Relevant work assessment by EA, SSO documents and employment contract.
> 
> Many thanks for all your support and all the best for all waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on receiving your grant after a long waiting period. Just wondering with regards to the CO request for excessive documents, What all documents you have submitted initially while lodging the visa?
> 
> Thank You
Click to expand...

I have uploaded all the documents including birth, marriage, employment, character and skill assessment docs together with form 1221 and 80. I forgot to submit my original language documents and CO asked for them. Also as I reside in New Zealand, I had to send submit a further consent form for both me and my wife to DHA so they could check my character through NZ police again (although I had provided NZ police certificate before). This was also asked by CO. I hope this helps.


----------



## ankur14

luvjd said:


> Most likely, your application is not even seen by a CO yet. Go ahead and add the documents. Even if CO was assigned, there is no harm.


Thanks for the quick response.

Could you please let me know under which category(tab) of documents, Form 1221 should be uploaded for both Main & dependent applicants? 

I know CV can be uploaded under *Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of *


----------



## RockyRaj

I have got PCC from Germany. Anyone who had got such document from Germany got it translated into English the document as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

arcisad said:


> I have uploaded all the documents including birth, marriage, employment, character and skill assessment docs together with form 1221 and 80. I forgot to submit my original language documents and CO asked for them. Also as I reside in New Zealand, I had to send submit a further consent form for both me and my wife to DHA so they could check my character through NZ police again (although I had provided NZ police certificate before). This was also asked by CO. I hope this helps.


Thanks for your response

For employment, what all documents you have submitted initially?


----------



## atifiqbal1985

Hi all,

I have lodged my Visa application 2 weeks back, and uploaded all the required documents.

Since I have claimed partner points, therefore, I uploaded the work experience letter, RnR letter, skill assessment of my partner as well.

Currently I am informing my ex employers to give them heads up about the possible contact for employment verification so they are vigilant and there is no lapse.

My question is do I need to inform my the employer and ex employer of my partner for a possible contact for verification? Do they perform Employment Verification for partner as well?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## Saif

Hi All and congratulations to the ones getting their grants, I have given my likes as I read through, posting a message throws you to the last page every single time  

Please tell me...
1. I have a management degree through correspondence/distance which I didnt send to ACS but have mentioned it in my form 80, should I also mention this under my tertiary education section in the application form as well. I dont want to have a question raised on why I didnt send it to ACS (I thought it was irrelevant and overlaps my regular masters too as I completed it in 3 years instead of 2)
2. I have uploaded passport, aadhaar, DL as birth evidence, I dont want to upload my 10th marksheet. Will that be ok?


----------



## luvjd

ankur14 said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> Could you please let me know under which category(tab) of documents, Form 1221 should be uploaded for both Main & dependent applicants?
> 
> I know CV can be uploaded under *Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of *


As far as I can remember I uploaded under the character evidence along with the form 80.


----------



## arcisad

Mohammed786 said:


> arcisad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents including birth, marriage, employment, character and skill assessment docs together with form 1221 and 80. I forgot to submit my original language documents and CO asked for them. Also as I reside in New Zealand, I had to send submit a further consent form for both me and my wife to DHA so they could check my character through NZ police again (although I had provided NZ police certificate before). This was also asked by CO. I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response
> 
> For employment, what all documents you have submitted initially?
Click to expand...

No worries 😊. I provided my employment contract and my social security records. My contract described my job in detail and sso records showed deductions from my salary. To support that I also assessed my work experience via EA as relevant work experience. In my opinion this could be a good support for your application as well. 
I hope this answers your question. All the best.


----------



## Ismiya

Please help!!
As I got second Co contact on Oct 15 for medical I did on the same day then result was uploaded after 5 days ( shows examination ready for assessment - no action required) after two days it changed into health clearance provided no action required but I think I can press IP Button after I complete examination itself but I didn't notice. Actually I pressed it on Oct 25 then my last updated date showing Oct 25 I m so worried where I m in the queue. Is it depends on last update or last Co contact or lodgement month? Pls can one share their experiences


----------



## Saif

Ismiya said:


> Please help!!
> As I got second Co contact on Oct 15 for medical I did on the same day then result was uploaded after 5 days ( shows examination ready for assessment - no action required) after two days it changed into health clearance provided no action required but I think I can press IP Button after I complete examination itself but I didn't notice. Actually I pressed it on Oct 25 then my last updated date showing Oct 25 I m so worried where I m in the queue. Is it depends on last update or last Co contact or lodgement month? Pls can one share their experiences


When it says "health clearance provided not action required" in my health dec app, there is no IP or any other button there, not that is visible to me. What are you referring to?


----------



## bjg26

accountant0618 said:


> Hi everyone. It's me again.
> 
> I'm will be lodging my application in 2 weeks. I feel anxious if I have all the required documents. Can somebody share a checklist please?
> 
> With regards to my employment... I have below documents. Please advise if this will be enough.
> 
> First job:
> 1. Certificate of employment(detailed - the one submitted to CPAA)
> 2. Tax returns(complete)
> 
> Second job:
> 1. Certificate of employment(detailed - the one submitted to CPAA)
> 2. Employment contract
> 3. 2011 Tax return only (instead of 2011-2014 - employer not responding to emails)
> 
> Third and present:
> 1. Certificate of employment(detailed - the one submitted to CPAA)
> 2. Tax returns (complete from 2014-2017)
> 3. Payslips 2017-2018(we changed system in 2017, did not save copies)
> 4. Regularization contract
> 5. 2017 salary increase letter
> 6. 2018 salary increase letter
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


These are enough...


----------



## bjg26

aswin4PR said:


> Finally it's my day... Got grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Lodged on 19 March 2018
> Direct Grant on 29 October 2018
> IED 16 April 2019
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Ptera

RockyRaj said:


> I have got PCC from Germany. Anyone who had got such document from Germany got it translated into English the document as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you should translate it into English.
It costs around 30 Euro per PCC.


----------



## ankur14

luvjd said:


> As far as I can remember I uploaded under the character evidence along with the form 80.


Thanks again luvjd. In my application, there is a form 80 tab *(Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment)* where I had uploaded my Form 80. But for Form 1221 neither under Form 80 tab nor Character evidence tab have an option to upload and hence I have uploaded it in Other documents. 

I hope this will not mess up my application. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## luvjd

ankur14 said:


> Thanks again luvjd. In my application, there is no option to upload Form 1221 under Form 80 tab hence I have uploaded it in Other documents.
> 
> I hope this will not mess up my application. :fingerscrossed:


Don't worry, nothing will happen.
All the best.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

rkhalid said:


> I have posted this earlier and found no response.
> 
> Asking again as i am waiting to submit my visa for subclass 189
> 
> I am working in middleast on spouse visa. In this employment i am getting paid in cash therefore there are no bank statements and since middleeast is taxfree i am unable to show tax returns as third party evidence. I have contract letter, salaryslips, RNR letter, salary certificate,appointment letter and a letter endorsed by chamber of commerce affirming my employment ( this letter i used as third party evidence at the time of assessment with EA) What shall i provide else to ensure no visa rejection.
> 
> I am really confused as this might not lead to refusal despite the fact that i was assessed on same by EA. Experts please suggest as i still have time to lodge visa and if there is anything i can prepare or manage to get i will.
> 
> Thanks


Get a Salary Certificate from your employer mentioning that you are being paid in cash and you work in a tax free zone. Attach those along with salary slips, and it would be fine.


----------



## Bandish

jtech said:


> So what have you done to fix it? Or did you just submit the application for now? Also, have u previously travelled to Australia?


I found out only after reading your post, to see what was there on page 6. I haven't yet submitted my application. Will submit it as it is without page 5 being seen by me (As I had earlier clicked on 'No' for the only question on that page- about any previous travels to Australia). No I haven't travelled to Australia.


----------



## rkhalid

i have already made salary certificate from HR however people are saying since its again on company letterhead it wont be much worth...


----------



## acc11241

Hi Guys,

how many does Case officer normally gives to provide PCC?

Cheers


----------



## acc11241

Hi Guys,

How many days it takes to assign Case officer ?


----------



## shekar.ym

aswin4PR said:


> Finally it's my day... Got grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Lodged on 19 March 2018
> Direct Grant on 29 October 2018
> IED 16 April 2019
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk




Congrats bro and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How many days it takes to assign Case officer ?




28 days for any type of CO contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram3327

HI everyone
Congrats to all those who got their visa grant and hope for the best to all those in waiting like me. I have 75 points and lodged on 16th August 2018 ANZSCO code:233512. Can u suggest me, when can I expect my 189 visa. It'll be very helpful. I see a lot of people applied in August getting the visa on October.


----------



## Ismiya

Since Co contacted for me... I got this button with yellow flag.. After I pressed it, it was gone


saifsd said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!!
> As I got second Co contact on Oct 15 for medical I did on the same day then result was uploaded after 5 days ( shows examination ready for assessment - no action required) after two days it changed into health clearance provided no action required but I think I can press IP Button after I complete examination itself but I didn't notice. Actually I pressed it on Oct 25 then my last updated date showing Oct 25 I m so worried where I m in the queue. Is it depends on last update or last Co contact or lodgement month? Pls can one share their experiences
> 
> 
> 
> When it says "health clearance provided not action required" in my health dec app, there is no IP or any other button there, not that is visible to me. What are you referring to?
Click to expand...


----------



## tsb_warks

aswin4PR said:


> No man nothing... Just got grant mail after received state...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Congrats Aswin, nice one. My situation is similar to you. Applied on 6th of April. Nothing since. But now feeling hopeful, fingers crossed.


----------



## cmaroju

newyearoldme said:


> After 10 months, I finally got it. I didn't expect it at all. It was on Saturday so I didn't check it until this morning. My CO is Megan from Adelaide.
> 
> ANZCODE: 234611
> DOE: 13 May 2018
> Invite: 11 August 2018
> Visa Lodged: 13 August 2018
> All Docs Uploaded: 13 August 2018
> Uploading new PCC: 6 October 2018
> Medical: 23 Jan 2018
> Grant: 27 October 2018
> Arrive before: 31 January 2019
> Will be there: 22 January 2019


Congratulations buddy.. All the best..


----------



## rahulpop1

Congratulations brother.
Seems we will have to have Biryani party in Australia 


aswin4PR said:


> Finally it's my day... Got grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Lodged on 19 March 2018
> Direct Grant on 29 October 2018
> IED 16 April 2019
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram3327

HI everyone
Congrats to all those who got their visa grant and hope for the best to all those in waiting like me. I have 75 points and lodged on 16th August 2018 ANZSCO code:233512. Can u suggest me, when can I expect my 189 visa. It'll be very helpful. I see a lot of people applied in August getting the visa on October. Please help me with this. I am currently unemployed. I am in a dilemma whether to look for a job in India or should pack my bags for the visa.


----------



## Saathwik

hi,
i ve been trying to fill the application since the past 5 days but im unable to go past page 4/17 . It is showing me an error " This service is temporarily unavailable.Please try later"
Need help guys. Anyone else has faced this issue?


----------



## hemanth87

Ram3327 said:


> HI everyone
> Congrats to all those who got their visa grant and hope for the best to all those in waiting like me. I have 75 points and lodged on 16th August 2018 ANZSCO code:233512. Can u suggest me, when can I expect my 189 visa. It'll be very helpful. I see a lot of people applied in August getting the visa on October. Please help me with this. I am currently unemployed. I am in a dilemma whether to look for a job in India or should pack my bags for the visa.


I would suggest you to look for a job than waiting for the grant. No one can guess when you will get grant , It may take anywhere from 1 day to 10 months. So my friend look out for a job. If you get a grant sooner ,you can quit the job.


----------



## Ismiya

is there any April applicant remain with co contact in the mid or end of August??☹😞


----------



## dipanshub

Hi Experts,

While filing for the VISA, I have to upload the Birth certificate for my child; however, that birth certificate doesn't have any name on that as when this document was prepared name was not decided. Later on we made Aadhaar and Passport based on same birth certificate (without name).

Could you please tell me if this birth certificate is not valid for visa lodgement purpose?

Please reply urgently...


----------



## shekar.ym

dipanshub said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> While filing for the VISA, I have to upload the Birth certificate for my child; however, that birth certificate doesn't have any name on that as when this document was prepared name was not decided. Later on we made Aadhaar and Passport based on same birth certificate (without name).
> 
> Could you please tell me if this birth certificate is not valid for visa lodgement purpose?
> 
> Please reply urgently...



birth certificate without name is not considered valid. Get the name added.


----------



## dipanshub

shekar.ym said:


> birth certificate without name is not considered valid. Get the name added.


Thanks Shekar for prompt response...

What are the alternatives options....as adding the name on birth certificate might take some time.....


----------



## acc11241

Hi Guys,

After submitting the visa application for 189 , where can I update the HAP ID or medical details on the application. Thanks


----------



## amitmishra04

Ismiya said:


> is there any April applicant remain with co contact in the mid or end of August??☹😞



Hi there... I am a March applicant with CO contact mid Aug...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

newyearoldme said:


> After 10 months, I finally got it. I didn't expect it at all. It was on Saturday so I didn't check it until this morning. My CO is Megan from Adelaide.
> 
> ANZCODE: 234611
> DOE: 13 May 2018
> Invite: 11 August 2018
> Visa Lodged: 13 August 2018
> All Docs Uploaded: 13 August 2018
> Uploading new PCC: 6 October 2018
> Medical: 23 Jan 2018
> Grant: 27 October 2018
> Arrive before: 31 January 2019
> Will be there: 22 January 2019


Congrats! 

When you say after ten months, are you talking about your timeline from skills assessment? 

Looks like you lodged mid August and got it late October, is that correct?


----------



## arslan1

Hi Guys,

I just got my 189 DIRECT grant  My details are:

Invitation: 11th August 2018

Visa lodged with all documents: 13th August 2018

Medical: 20th August 2018

Direct Grant: 30th October 2018

Location: Onshore

Best of luck to everyone. I will be on forum to help all members


----------



## handyjohn

spirecode said:


> Hi guys,
> last week medicals completed thou wifes BP was high ( 145/95) after further creatinine test report they cleared and i can see immi account status as been updated as FINALISED..
> 
> Since iam on shore on 457 visa, BV copy i have but has not come into effect. This comes after i quit my employer or after 457 visa gets cancelled. My concern now is -
> 
> 1. Can i get medicare now? since iam shellin out 300$ a month on private insurer.
> 
> seniors pls advise




Yes you can cancel health insurance after getting interim medicare as visa condition says that you must maintain adequate health arrangements and medicare is also an arrangement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopebest

amitmishra04 said:


> Hi there... I am a March applicant with CO contact mid Aug...


I lodge on 7th April, Co Contact-18 Aug


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arslan1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my 189 DIRECT grant  My details are:
> 
> Invitation: 11th August 2018
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents: 13th August 2018
> 
> Medical: 20th August 2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 30th October 2018
> 
> Location: Onshore
> 
> Best of luck to everyone. I will be on forum to help all members


2 1/2 months - CONGRATS!


----------



## shekar.ym

arslan1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my 189 DIRECT grant  My details are:
> 
> Invitation: 11th August 2018
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents: 13th August 2018
> 
> Medical: 20th August 2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 30th October 2018
> 
> Location: Onshore
> 
> Best of luck to everyone. I will be on forum to help all members




Congrats bro. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

arslan1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my 189 DIRECT grant  My details are:
> 
> Invitation: 11th August 2018
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents: 13th August 2018
> 
> Medical: 20th August 2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 30th October 2018
> 
> Location: Onshore
> 
> Best of luck to everyone. I will be on forum to help all members




Can you share your occupation code and also update immitracker??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goki

Hi , 

I lodged on 9th April , with a commencement mail on 15th August


----------



## arslan1

shekar.ym said:


> Can you share your occupation code and also update immitracker??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont have immitracker profile and my code is 262112. 

I have uploaded form 80 too


----------



## sravs448

Ismiya said:


> is there any April applicant remain with co contact in the mid or end of August??☹😞


I Lodged 4th April, with CO contact on Aug 13. Replied back to CO on Aug 30. Waiting for grant

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hulkb86

arslan1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my 189 DIRECT grant  My details are:
> 
> Invitation: 11th August 2018
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents: 13th August 2018
> 
> Medical: 20th August 2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 30th October 2018
> 
> Location: Onshore
> 
> Best of luck to everyone. I will be on forum to help all members


Congrats and good luck!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

arslan1 said:


> I dont have immitracker profile and my code is 262112.
> 
> I have uploaded form 80 too


Congrats for the quick grant ! Glad to see a fellow Info Sec professional.


----------



## paula23

Hi Guys! Started my Immi journey! Wish me luck! 
Code - 261111 - Business Analyst

ACS filed - Oct 28


----------



## Ram3327

hemanth87 said:


> I would suggest you to look for a job than waiting for the grant. No one can guess when you will get grant , It may take anywhere from 1 day to 10 months. So my friend look out for a job. If you get a grant sooner ,you can quit the job.


Thank You.


----------



## shekar.ym

paula23 said:


> Hi Guys! Started my Immi journey! Wish me luck!
> Code - 261111 - Business Analyst
> 
> ACS filed - Oct 28


good luck


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and all the best.


arslan1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my 189 DIRECT grant  My details are:
> 
> Invitation: 11th August 2018
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents: 13th August 2018
> 
> Medical: 20th August 2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 30th October 2018
> 
> Location: Onshore
> 
> Best of luck to everyone. I will be on forum to help all members


----------



## rkhalid

for those saying CO Contact what are they been inquired about so rest can have an idea


----------



## ajyegnesh

arslan1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my 189 DIRECT grant  My details are:
> 
> Invitation: 11th August 2018
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents: 13th August 2018
> 
> Medical: 20th August 2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 30th October 2018
> 
> Location: Onshore
> 
> Best of luck to everyone. I will be on forum to help all members




Congrats..

Generally I could see onshore getting direct grants. Anybody got statistics how things are panning out this year compared to previous years?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

mongapb05 said:


> Thanks, did u upload birth certificate or 10th certificate for yourself and spouse?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


10th Certificate


----------



## Bandish

Dear members,

How did you people accommodate long addresses in form 80? Did anybody face this issue. I am filling form 80 using "Adobe Acrobat Reader DC"


----------



## mongapb05

Thanks


aswin4PR said:


> 10th Certificate


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sri46

Bandish said:


> Dear members,
> 
> How did you people accommodate long addresses in form 80? Did anybody face this issue. I am filling form 80 using "Adobe Acrobat Reader DC"


You can add them in the additional information section.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

arslan1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my 189 DIRECT grant  My details are:
> 
> Invitation: 11th August 2018
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents: 13th August 2018
> 
> Medical: 20th August 2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 30th October 2018
> 
> Location: Onshore
> 
> Best of luck to everyone. I will be on forum to help all members


Great news, congratulations! Where are you currently located?


----------



## aswin4PR

Can anyone provide me with a link to post grant group... Also please provide any .Net developers whats-app group for Australia jobs.


----------



## Saif

dipanshub said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> While filing for the VISA, I have to upload the Birth certificate for my child; however, that birth certificate doesn't have any name on that as when this document was prepared name was not decided. Later on we made Aadhaar and Passport based on same birth certificate (without name).
> 
> Could you please tell me if this birth certificate is not valid for visa lodgement purpose?
> 
> Please reply urgently...


You can fill in the name yourself. It is allowed in many Indian states, I was told by the registering agent. Certain states like Delhi doesn't allow that and requires the name of the child when you fill the registration form. So in your case if the registration happened without the name you may write the name on the certificate yourself. They check it from the name of the parents. That is what I know.


----------



## manojsharmakkr

Hi
I have lodged my 189 visa and i am currently on a student visa. just want to know if i can apply for providional medicare even if my bridging visa is not active. Thanks


----------



## RockyRaj

Ptera said:


> Yes, you should translate it into English.
> 
> It costs around 30 Euro per PCC.




Hi Petra,

If you got this expedited by email correspondence and not personally visited them, can you send me the translator office contact details(email preferably) so that I shall be in touch with them to get the document translated.

Can you also let me know how long they took in your case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

paula23 said:


> Hi Guys! Started my Immi journey! Wish me luck!
> Code - 261111 - Business Analyst
> 
> ACS filed - Oct 28


All the best Paula, now when you have filed the ACS time to go for PTE, prepare hard for 6 weeks and give it a shot. Lodge an EOI as soon as you can. I applied for ACS in Dec 17, could only lodge my visa app yesterday 
What is your tentative points score?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

manojsharmakkr said:


> Hi
> I have lodged my 189 visa and i am currently on a student visa. just want to know if i can apply for providional medicare even if my bridging visa is not active. Thanks


Yes you can mate


----------



## manojsharmakkr

PrettyIsotonic said:


> manojsharmakkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I have lodged my 189 visa and i am currently on a student visa. just want to know if i can apply for providional medicare even if my bridging visa is not active. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can mate
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Hasanfiaz

Hi,
Is there any way to confirm if my case is in security clearance. Called and send email to DIBP. Got general reply on call and no reply on email. I lodged my application on 10th Oct 2017 and got 4 CO contacts, all about UAE PCC, which I failed to provide. Although I provided solid evidences with documents for not providing UAE PCC. As required by CO, I signed character statutory form and answered questionnaire about my stay in UAE. Last CO contact was on 19th Jun. Below link of security agency states that you can ask about your case if its 12 months old. But I am not sure if my case is in security clearance. Any advice?
https://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/online-complaint-form


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations man...



aswin4PR said:


> Finally it's my day... Got grant for me and my family today.
> 
> Lodged on 19 March 2018
> Direct Grant on 29 October 2018
> IED 16 April 2019
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

131 Days from Visa Lodgement to CO Contact.
25 days from CO contact to responding.
64 days from responding until today.... still no grant :-(
220 days now :-(


----------



## vivinlobo

internationalcanuck said:


> 131 Days from Visa Lodgement to CO Contact.
> 25 days from CO contact to responding.
> 64 days from responding until today.... still no grant :-(
> 220 days now :-(


What's your occupation? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

internationalcanuck said:


> 131 Days from Visa Lodgement to CO Contact.
> 25 days from CO contact to responding.
> 64 days from responding until today.... still no grant :-(
> 220 days now :-(


You are next in line to get the grant . Dont worry


----------



## Pacifist Annihilator

Just received a direct grant :cheer2:

Lodged 24th of July.

No CO contacts, no correspondence at all, only the golden email after 98 days.

Huge thank you to everyone in this forum! Who needs agents when we have all this free info here? 

Good luck to everyone still waiting!

:amen:


----------



## mongapb05

Pacifist Annihilator said:


> Just received a direct grant :cheer2:
> 
> Lodged 24th of July.
> 
> No CO contacts, no correspondence at all, only the golden email after 98 days.
> 
> Huge thank you to everyone in this forum! Who needs agents when we have all this free info here?
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> :amen:


Congratulations, 

Can u share your time line? 
Did u upload birth certificate for yourself and spouse or 10th certificate? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Pacifist Annihilator said:


> Just received a direct grant :cheer2:
> 
> Lodged 24th of July.
> 
> No CO contacts, no correspondence at all, only the golden email after 98 days.
> 
> Huge thank you to everyone in this forum! Who needs agents when we have all this free info here?
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> :amen:


Great news congrats, and well said...


----------



## hundredplus

Pacifist Annihilator said:


> Just received a direct grant :cheer2:
> 
> Lodged 24th of July.
> 
> No CO contacts, no correspondence at all, only the golden email after 98 days.
> 
> Huge thank you to everyone in this forum! Who needs agents when we have all this free info here?
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> :amen:


Congrats!
This is amazing quick.


----------



## amitkb

Pacifist Annihilator said:


> Just received a direct grant :cheer2:
> 
> Lodged 24th of July.
> 
> No CO contacts, no correspondence at all, only the golden email after 98 days.
> 
> Huge thank you to everyone in this forum! Who needs agents when we have all this free info here?
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> :amen:


Congratulations and all the best for future.


----------



## Krotoa

Congratulations!


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and all the best. Could you please share your timelines along with anzsco code? 

Kindly update your case in myimmitracker.com


Pacifist Annihilator said:


> Just received a direct grant :cheer2:
> 
> Lodged 24th of July.
> 
> No CO contacts, no correspondence at all, only the golden email after 98 days.
> 
> Huge thank you to everyone in this forum! Who needs agents when we have all this free info here?
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> :amen:


----------



## rkhalid

pleae share your tips for direct grant


----------



## ankur14

There are no special tips for direct grant. Its all about luck and the quality of your application and documents.


rkhalid said:


> pleae share your tips for direct grant


----------



## lagxen

Thanks for all of the help from this forum. I was a silent reader yet I've got heaps of info from here.

Got my direct grant today 
Lodged 12 August 2018
No CO contact, no correspondence.
I didn't claim any work experience, which maybe make my case easier.
Immitracker updated btw 

Also congratulations to all that have been granted!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## paritosh149

vivinlobo said:


> It is accepted as per the document checklist on the official dibp page.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Despite providing the Certified copy of Passport of Child as proof of birth, CO contacted me asking Full Birth Certificate.


----------



## DefCon

Congratulations !! Your case gives me hope! I am on the similar boat, 75 points no work experience. Thanks for sharing.



lagxen said:


> Thanks for all of the help from this forum. I was a silent reader yet I've got heaps of info from here.
> 
> Got my direct grant today
> Lodged 12 August 2018
> No CO contact, no correspondence.
> I didn't claim any work experience, which maybe make my case easier.
> Immitracker updated btw
> 
> Also congratulations to all that have been granted!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Wow.. that was really quick. Less than 3 months. You are very lucky. Congratulations & all the best for future. 

Now my hopes are high too, as I belong to same job group, my anzsco is 261313. 


lagxen said:


> Thanks for all of the help from this forum. I was a silent reader yet I've got heaps of info from here.
> 
> Got my direct grant today
> Lodged 12 August 2018
> No CO contact, no correspondence.
> I didn't claim any work experience, which maybe make my case easier.
> Immitracker updated btw
> 
> Also congratulations to all that have been granted!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lagxen

You're next!


DefCon said:


> Congratulations !! Your case gives me hope! I am on the similar boat, 75 points no work experience. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lagxen

Yeah, it's earlier than my expectation too. I thought they're clearing up to August already, apparently not. I was just lucky. Best of luck!


ankur14 said:


> Wow.. that was really quick. Less than 3 months. You are very lucky. Congratulations & all the best for future.
> 
> Now my hopes are high too, as I belong to same job group, my anzsco is 261313.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer



vivinlobo said:


> What's your occupation?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

I know, it's just mindnumbingly stressful waiting, while 70% of march applicants have received grants, and seeing august applicants with grants! lol

I'm even travelling for 2 months to Australia for work in the meantime, because my office is counting on me getting my PR.



bssanthosh47 said:


> You are next in line to get the grant . Dont worry


----------



## Saif

lagxen said:


> Thanks for all of the help from this forum. I was a silent reader yet I've got heaps of info from here.
> 
> Got my direct grant today
> Lodged 12 August 2018
> No CO contact, no correspondence.
> I didn't claim any work experience, which maybe make my case easier.
> Immitracker updated btw
> 
> Also congratulations to all that have been granted!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## atifiqbal1985

rkhalid said:


> i have already made salary certificate from HR however people are saying since its again on company letterhead it wont be much worth...


It would work. In case they contact the company for verification, company will confirm the same.


----------



## shekar.ym

Pacifist Annihilator said:


> Just received a direct grant :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged 24th of July.
> 
> 
> 
> No CO contacts, no correspondence at all, only the golden email after 98 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thank you to everyone in this forum! Who needs agents when we have all this free info here?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> :amen:




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

lagxen said:


> Thanks for all of the help from this forum. I was a silent reader yet I've got heaps of info from here.
> 
> Got my direct grant today
> Lodged 12 August 2018
> No CO contact, no correspondence.
> I didn't claim any work experience, which maybe make my case easier.
> Immitracker updated btw
> 
> Also congratulations to all that have been granted!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lagxen

I remember you told me uploading a CV might speed up the process, I went ahead and uploaded it even though not claiming for experience. So it might be true? Thanks for that  apart from that I've got my form 80 and PCC ready too to avoid CO contact. Good luck! You'll get it soon!



internationalcanuck said:


> I know, it's just mindnumbingly stressful waiting, while 70% of march applicants have received grants, and seeing august applicants with grants! lol
> 
> I'm even travelling for 2 months to Australia for work in the meantime, because my office is counting on me getting my PR.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

lagxen said:


> I remember you told me uploading a CV might speed up the process, I went ahead and uploaded it even though not claiming for experience. So it might be true? Thanks for that  apart from that I've got my form 80 and PCC ready too to avoid CO contact. Good luck! You'll get it soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You are onshore right? Most of the Aug onshore cases are getting grants and with no experience your's is an open and shut case!

Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## amitmishra04

internationalcanuck said:


> 131 Days from Visa Lodgement to CO Contact.
> 25 days from CO contact to responding.
> 64 days from responding until today.... still no grant :-(
> 220 days now :-(


Our timelines are so similar!
142 days for CO contact
1 day to respond to the CO
78 days from responding till date 

221 days in all ... When will this wait end?? Only hope now seems to be waiting for another 19 days and start calling them.


----------



## hulkb86

Pacifist Annihilator said:


> Just received a direct grant :cheer2:
> 
> Lodged 24th of July.
> 
> No CO contacts, no correspondence at all, only the golden email after 98 days.
> 
> Huge thank you to everyone in this forum! Who needs agents when we have all this free info here?
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> :amen:


Congrats bro!!! True that, there's a wealth of information here 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lagxen

Yup I'm onshore and working in the related skillset, I've also uploaded reference letter even though it's not needed, I'm not sure if it'd help to speed up, but I've heard that too many documents may slow down the process


csdhan said:


> You are onshore right? Most of the Aug onshore cases are getting grants and with no experience your's is an open and shut case!
> 
> Congrats and good luck!!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid

Can a letter endorsed by one my clients will work as third party evidence for me. I am running short of third party evidence for one of my employment.

Thanks


----------



## rkhalid

atifiqbal1985 said:


> It would work. In case they contact the company for verification, company will confirm the same.


Can a letter endorsed by one my clients will work as third party evidence for me. I am running short of third party evidence for one of my employment.

Thanks


----------



## rkhalid

ankur14 said:


> There are no special tips for direct grant. Its all about luck and the quality of your application and documents.


By tips i mean the dos and donts and all docs to be submitted well in first attempt in order to avoid CO Contact.


----------



## aswin4PR

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations brother.
> Seems we will have to have Biryani party in Australia
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You have already moved?


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## arpz

Hey All,

Did anyone get a grant for Software Engineer (offshore), visa lodgement date starting from August?


----------



## ankur14

Stick to the document checklist on DHA, do not provide irrelevant doc or information. 
Provide information only which can help to support your claimed points. 
Get good color scan of docs without any marks or remarks in it. 
Do not provide any fake/tempered doc. 
Keep it simple and crisp. 
Do not repeat docs upload.
You can upload an index of all the docs which can help CO to understand more about the uploaded docs.
Keep name of all the files as per the standard given on DHA.


The motive all this is that CO should not be frustrated and irritated after looking at your case.


rkhalid said:


> By tips i mean the dos and donts and all docs to be submitted well in first attempt in order to avoid CO Contact.


----------



## rkhalid

what is the standard naming format on DHA website.. can you share the link please


----------



## mongapb05

ankur14 said:


> Stick to the document checklist on DHA, do not provide irrelevant doc or information.
> Provide information only which can help to support your claimed points.
> Get good color scan of docs without any marks or remarks in it.
> Do not provide any fake/tempered doc.
> Keep it simple and crisp.
> Do not repeat docs upload.
> You can upload an index of all the docs which can help CO to understand more about the uploaded docs.
> Keep name of all the files as per the standard given on DHA.
> 
> 
> The motive all this is that CO should not be frustrated and irritated after looking at your case.


How can we create index, is it only required when we are merging documents? 
What documents u have merged? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Not yet. Moving in Feb..


aswin4PR said:


> You have already moved?
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

rahulpop1 said:


> Not yet. Moving in Feb..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I am planning to go after sankranthi... Around Jan 15... Just resigned today....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

I resigned on 16th. 3 months NP.


aswin4PR said:


> I am planning to go after sankranthi... Around Jan 15... Just resigned today....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

rahulpop1 said:


> I resigned on 16th. 3 months NP.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hmm.. luckyly my manager agreed for 2months notice... So december 28 LWD...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Yes created for payslips. You can create a basic index and mention the page number and comment about that page.


mongapb05 said:


> How can we create index, is it only required when we are merging documents?
> What documents u have merged?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

ankur14 said:


> Yes created for payslips. You can create a basic index and mention the page number and comment about that page.


Great, i merged salary slips in descending orders, 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

I did in ascending.


mongapb05 said:


> Great, i merged salary slips in descending orders,
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaroju

arslan1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my 189 DIRECT grant  My details are:
> 
> Invitation: 11th August 2018
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents: 13th August 2018
> 
> Medical: 20th August 2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 30th October 2018
> 
> Location: Onshore
> 
> Best of luck to everyone. I will be on forum to help all members



Congratulations Arslan, all the best..


----------



## ankur14

There you go.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/atta


rkhalid said:


> what is the standard naming format on DHA website.. can you share the link please


----------



## cmaroju

Pacifist Annihilator said:


> Just received a direct grant :cheer2:
> 
> Lodged 24th of July.
> 
> No CO contacts, no correspondence at all, only the golden email after 98 days.
> 
> Huge thank you to everyone in this forum! Who needs agents when we have all this free info here?
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> :amen:


Congratulations buddy.. all the best..


----------



## cmaroju

lagxen said:


> Thanks for all of the help from this forum. I was a silent reader yet I've got heaps of info from here.
> 
> Got my direct grant today
> Lodged 12 August 2018
> No CO contact, no correspondence.
> I didn't claim any work experience, which maybe make my case easier.
> Immitracker updated btw
> 
> Also congratulations to all that have been granted!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## cmaroju

aswin4PR said:


> I am planning to go after sankranthi... Around Jan 15... Just resigned today....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Resigned? Where do you work ? isn't there any internal relocation within your company ?


----------



## rahulpop1

Lucky you.. My manager was asking for 10 more days apart from NP.. 


aswin4PR said:


> Hmm.. luckyly my manager agreed for 2months notice... So december 28 LWD...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701

Hello guys
I wanted to ask. My lawyer lodge the visa but havent got a date for medical from Australia 1) how long does it take to get the medical date after lodging the visa? 2) My time to wait would start after get the medical done or its already havve been started?
Thanks in advance


----------



## snirav89

I m also in same Boat..
233211 :- Civil Engineer
Lodge Date:- 08/02/2018
Immi Ass comm. Mail:- 09/07/2018
Still Waiting 
I Think they are really lazy on civil engineers
Que of Civil engineers moving really slow.


----------



## aswin4PR

cmaroju said:


> Resigned? Where do you work ? isn't there any internal relocation within your company ?


I will not be moved to another project till the time I am in this organization. My manager won't roll me off from project ... Then no question in moving in same company...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Sam701 said:


> Hello guys
> I wanted to ask. My lawyer lodge the visa but havent got a date for medical from Australia 1) how long does it take to get the medical date after lodging the visa? 2) My time to wait would start after get the medical done or its already havve been started?
> Thanks in advance


HAP ID letter for medicals can be generated anytime before or after lodging the visa..not sure why your agent/lawyer is waiting for such letter from case officer. This would delay your grant.

If you have already payed your visa fee, you are already in queue but if you have not provided medical clearance, CO will contact for the same and this will delay the grant.


----------



## wrecker

snirav89 said:


> I m also in same Boat..
> 233211 :- Civil Engineer
> Lodge Date:- 08/02/2018
> Immi Ass comm. Mail:- 09/07/2018
> Still Waiting
> I Think they are really lazy on civil engineers
> Que of Civil engineers moving really slow.


Should be very close now Nirav. kindly complete 5 posts on this forum so I can pm you.

Same situation here just reverse date for Immi Assessment Commence mail. Received it on 07/09/2018.

Takes 3-4 months after receiving Immi Assessment Commence mail. so yours should be very close. Call up DHA and leave message for CO if you can convince the agent to lookup your case.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluesurf

Has anyone heard of visa grants without a health check? I’ve submitted my application already but every time I call the centre to check on progress, they advise that health checks are not always required. Surely that would delay the grant? Or am I being pessimistic?


----------



## mcmurphy

Hello, 

I answered question below "YES" because we have compulsory military service in Turkey and I have provided my discharge paper. 

"Has any applicant ever served in a military force, police force, state sponsored / private militia or
intelligence agency (including secret police)?" 


But military documents for my wife and my kid also shown as required on the application. I just wrote an explanation for them and lodged visa application without attaching any documents but I still can see military evidence document for them as required. Is it okay to leave my application like that? I have uploaded all the necessary documents but it feels like I left something behind because of this issue


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mcmurphy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I answered question below "YES" because we have compulsory military service in Turkey and I have provided my discharge paper.
> 
> "Has any applicant ever served in a military force, police force, state sponsored / private militia or
> intelligence agency (including secret police)?"
> 
> 
> But military documents for my wife and my kid also shown as required on the application. I just wrote an explanation for them and lodged visa application without attaching any documents but I still can see military evidence document for them as required. Is it okay to leave my application like that? I have uploaded all the necessary documents but it feels like I left something behind because of this issue


Should be fine I think. 

I had a similar issue where I wasn't claiming points for offshore experience, but it came up as a required document field. I just explained that I'm not claiming points and submitted. 

I'll keep u updated if I hear anything, and u too do the same!


----------



## redato

*hi*

hi what is T&R?


----------



## redato

rahulpop1 said:


> Better to submit R&R on company letter head to avoid CO Contact as it’s a norm these days. Even I submitted everything including tax documents but still CO asked for T&R on company letterhead. Best luck..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi what's T&R?


----------



## shekar.ym

redato said:


> Hi what's T&R?




I think it’s a typo. It is R&R letter. Roles and responsibilities letter on company letter head as one of the proof of employment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redato

shekar.ym said:


> I think it’s a typo. It is R&R letter. Roles and responsibilities letter on company letter head as one of the proof of employment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you 
Is it ok if i have worked in a family business and all documents are signed from my father?


----------



## shekar.ym

redato said:


> thank you
> 
> Is it ok if i have worked in a family business and all documents are signed from my father?




No idea. Wait for others comments 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

That was typo. I meant R&R (Roles and Responsibilities).


redato said:


> Hi what's T&R?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

redato said:


> thank you
> Is it ok if i have worked in a family business and all documents are signed from my father?


Do you have third party evidence e.g. tax documents, bank statements etc. to corroborate your family business employment?


----------



## redato

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Do you have third party evidence e.g. tax documents, bank statements etc. to corroborate your family business employment?


yes i have bank statements .thats all


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

redato said:


> yes i have bank statements .thats all


Are you able to get tax documents? In many jurisdictions even if you don't have to pay any tax, you can file a tax return. 

I would imagine the CO (I'm not trained) wants to verify two things, 1 - that you actually worked where you worked, and 2 - that you worked in the role you claim you did at the appropriate skill level

Out of pure curiosity what is your ANZSCO code? 

Is there anybody your family business worked with / for who might be able to corroborate your skilled employment claims?  

Try and see what you're missing from here and get it: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## redato

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Are you able to get tax documents? In many jurisdictions even if you don't have to pay any tax, you can file a tax return.
> 
> I would imagine the CO (I'm not trained) wants to verify two things, 1 - that you actually worked where you worked, and 2 - that you worked in the role you claim you did at the appropriate skill level
> 
> Out of pure curiosity what is your ANZSCO code?
> 
> Is there anybody your family business worked with / for who might be able to corroborate your skilled employment claims?
> 
> Try and see what you're missing from here and get it: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


my occupation is construction project manager.
i can provide documentation of projects completed with photos and plans


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

redato said:


> my occupation is construction project manager.
> i can provide documentation of projects completed with photos and plans


Yeah I would follow the advice in the link above regarding self-employed individuals and see if you can chuck in testimonials from clients confirming so.

Might be worth spending a little money to run your application by a MARA agent to give their input too.


----------



## redato

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yeah I would follow the advice in the link above regarding self-employed individuals and see if you can chuck in testimonials from clients confirming so.
> 
> Might be worth spending a little money to run your application by a MARA agent to give their input too.


iam not self employed since its not my company but my fathers company.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

redato said:


> iam not self employed since its not my company but my fathers company.


Yeah but I would follow their guidelines there nonetheless - otherwise in my unprofessional opinion roleplaying a CO I would be suspicious if the only evidence you have from your employer corroborating your claims is an immediate family member.


----------



## Fathimanaz

Hi all. I got my invitation in September 11th round. I’m preparing documents for the lodgement. Can anyone please let me know what is considered as government debt? And also how tax payable will affect PR? I’m the primary applicant and my partner has some outstanding taxes to be paid. Will this affect our grant? Please give me a reply. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Makhijanigaurav

Ita received 10th oct visa lodged 15th oct will i receive grant in 2018.


----------



## nilak

*Golden Mail*

Hi,
I'm a silent observer of this forum and got a DIRECT GRANT!!!

Expat forum helped me a lot as i didn't apply through an agent. Herewith sharing my long story.

Chemical Engineer
ANZ code : 233111
IELTS 1 : 30th July 2016 
IELTS 2 : 24th Sep 2016 
EA SA outcome 1 : 21st Jan 2017
IELTS 3 : 04th March 2017 
IELTS 4 : 29th April 2017
EOI 1 with 60 pts :25th July 2017 (No invitation) 
PTE exam : 11th march 2018 
EA SA outcome 2 : 3rd April 2018 (with 5 yrs work exp)
EOI 2 with 70 pts : 4th April 2018 ( Age 30, Eng 10, Edu 15, Work 10, Partner 5)
Medicals :25th July 2018
PCC :7th Aug 2018
ITA :11th Aug 2018
Lodged : 12th Aug 2018
DIRECT GRANT : 31st Oct 2018
IED : 27th Mar 2019 (have another PCC expiring after 1 yr)

I will share my documents uploaded on another post. Congratulations for those who got the visa and Patience Patience for those who are waiting for the grant (i know its difficult)

Thank you guys for the support, All the best !!


----------



## intruder_

nilak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a silent observer of this forum and got a DIRECT GRANT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Expat forum helped me a lot as i didn't apply through an agent. Herewith sharing my long story.
> 
> 
> 
> Chemical Engineer
> 
> ANZ code : 233111
> 
> IELTS 1 : 30th July 2016
> 
> IELTS 2 : 24th Sep 2016
> 
> EA SA outcome 1 : 21st Jan 2017
> 
> IELTS 3 : 04th March 2017
> 
> IELTS 4 : 29th April 2017
> 
> EOI 1 with 60 pts :25th July 2017 (No invitation)
> 
> PTE exam : 11th march 2018
> 
> EA SA outcome 2 : 3rd April 2018 (with 5 yrs work exp)
> 
> EOI 2 with 70 pts : 4th April 2018 ( Age 30, Eng 10, Edu 15, Work 10, Partner 5)
> 
> Medicals :25th July 2018
> 
> PCC :7th Aug 2018
> 
> ITA :11th Aug 2018
> 
> Lodged : 12th Aug 2018
> 
> DIRECT GRANT : 31st Oct 2018
> 
> IED : 27th Mar 2019 (have another PCC expiring after 1 yr)
> 
> 
> 
> I will share my documents uploaded on another post. Congratulations for those who got the visa and Patience Patience for those who are waiting for the grant (i know its difficult)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for the support, All the best !!




Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

Fathimanaz said:


> Hi all. I got my invitation in September 11th round. I’m preparing documents for the lodgement. Can anyone please let me know what is considered as government debt? And also how tax payable will affect PR? I’m the primary applicant and my partner has some outstanding taxes to be paid. Will this affect our grant? Please give me a reply. Thank you in advance.


A debt to the commonwealth is due to Centrelink overpayment, debt to the Tax office, HECS debt, old bank account, violation tickets etc. Apparently these debts don't preclude you from making an application afaik, but can delay grant decision. But best check with a consultant.


----------



## ajyegnesh

nilak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a silent observer of this forum and got a DIRECT GRANT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Expat forum helped me a lot as i didn't apply through an agent. Herewith sharing my long story.
> 
> 
> 
> Chemical Engineer
> 
> ANZ code : 233111
> 
> IELTS 1 : 30th July 2016
> 
> IELTS 2 : 24th Sep 2016
> 
> EA SA outcome 1 : 21st Jan 2017
> 
> IELTS 3 : 04th March 2017
> 
> IELTS 4 : 29th April 2017
> 
> EOI 1 with 60 pts :25th July 2017 (No invitation)
> 
> PTE exam : 11th march 2018
> 
> EA SA outcome 2 : 3rd April 2018 (with 5 yrs work exp)
> 
> EOI 2 with 70 pts : 4th April 2018 ( Age 30, Eng 10, Edu 15, Work 10, Partner 5)
> 
> Medicals :25th July 2018
> 
> PCC :7th Aug 2018
> 
> ITA :11th Aug 2018
> 
> Lodged : 12th Aug 2018
> 
> DIRECT GRANT : 31st Oct 2018
> 
> IED : 27th Mar 2019 (have another PCC expiring after 1 yr)
> 
> 
> 
> I will share my documents uploaded on another post. Congratulations for those who got the visa and Patience Patience for those who are waiting for the grant (i know its difficult)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for the support, All the best !!




Congrats.. your wait was long but the process was really quick for u.. Great.. onshore?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nilak

*Documents uploaded for Direct Grant*

Hi,
Im sharing the documents uploaded for direct grant. I didnt not submit all the documents when lodged, however, i submitted all mandatory documents such as PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and Form 1221.

All these documents may not be required, however it helped me.

Main applicant
1. Birth certificate original and translated
2. Passport Details page
3. ID copy
4. Passport photo
5. IELTS results
6. EA outcome letter
7. Academic transcript
8. Academic Certificate
9. CV
10. Form 80
11. Form 1221
12. Marriage certificate original and translated
13. PCC
14 Bank statements for all 5 years highlighting salary
15. Company letter R&R, hours (as per EA on letter head signed by boss)
16. PF statements (not complete, but submitted what i have)
17. Income tax
18. Payslips every quarter
19. Salary increment and promotion letters

Partner
1. Birth certificate original and translated
2. Passport Details page
3. ID copy
4. Passport photo
5. IELTS results
6. EA outcome letter
7. Academic transcript
8. Academic Certificate
9. CV
10. Form 80
11. Form 1221
12. Marriage certificate original and translated 
13. EA outcome letter
14. PCC
15. Medicals

Hope this helps!


----------



## nilak

ajyegnesh said:


> Congrats.. your wait was long but the process was really quick for u.. Great.. onshore?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Im offshore


----------



## hulkb86

nilak said:


> Hi,
> I'm a silent observer of this forum and got a DIRECT GRANT!!!
> 
> Expat forum helped me a lot as i didn't apply through an agent. Herewith sharing my long story.
> 
> Chemical Engineer
> ANZ code : 233111
> IELTS 1 : 30th July 2016
> IELTS 2 : 24th Sep 2016
> EA SA outcome 1 : 21st Jan 2017
> IELTS 3 : 04th March 2017
> IELTS 4 : 29th April 2017
> EOI 1 with 60 pts :25th July 2017 (No invitation)
> PTE exam : 11th march 2018
> EA SA outcome 2 : 3rd April 2018 (with 5 yrs work exp)
> EOI 2 with 70 pts : 4th April 2018 ( Age 30, Eng 10, Edu 15, Work 10, Partner 5)
> Medicals :25th July 2018
> PCC :7th Aug 2018
> ITA :11th Aug 2018
> Lodged : 12th Aug 2018
> DIRECT GRANT : 31st Oct 2018
> IED : 27th Mar 2019 (have another PCC expiring after 1 yr)
> 
> I will share my documents uploaded on another post. Congratulations for those who got the visa and Patience Patience for those who are waiting for the grant (i know its difficult)
> 
> Thank you guys for the support, All the best !!


Congrats!!! Your persistence has finally paid off  Good luck!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Makhijanigaurav said:


> Ita received 10th oct visa lodged 15th oct will i receive grant in 2018.


Few pages back two 13 Aug applicants got their grant this week, so if that trend continues and you have a decision ready application, perhaps


----------



## amitkb

nilak said:


> Hi,
> I'm a silent observer of this forum and got a DIRECT GRANT!!!
> 
> Expat forum helped me a lot as i didn't apply through an agent. Herewith sharing my long story.
> 
> Chemical Engineer
> ANZ code : 233111
> IELTS 1 : 30th July 2016
> IELTS 2 : 24th Sep 2016
> EA SA outcome 1 : 21st Jan 2017
> IELTS 3 : 04th March 2017
> IELTS 4 : 29th April 2017
> EOI 1 with 60 pts :25th July 2017 (No invitation)
> PTE exam : 11th march 2018
> EA SA outcome 2 : 3rd April 2018 (with 5 yrs work exp)
> EOI 2 with 70 pts : 4th April 2018 ( Age 30, Eng 10, Edu 15, Work 10, Partner 5)
> Medicals :25th July 2018
> PCC :7th Aug 2018
> ITA :11th Aug 2018
> Lodged : 12th Aug 2018
> DIRECT GRANT : 31st Oct 2018
> IED : 27th Mar 2019 (have another PCC expiring after 1 yr)
> 
> I will share my documents uploaded on another post. Congratulations for those who got the visa and Patience Patience for those who are waiting for the grant (i know its difficult)
> 
> Thank you guys for the support, All the best !!


That was a quick grant mate. Congratulations.
This gives hope to all of us.


----------



## ankur14

Congrats and all the best. Kindly update your case on immitracker


nilak said:


> Hi,
> I'm a silent observer of this forum and got a DIRECT GRANT!!!
> 
> Expat forum helped me a lot as i didn't apply through an agent. Herewith sharing my long story.
> 
> Chemical Engineer
> ANZ code : 233111
> IELTS 1 : 30th July 2016
> IELTS 2 : 24th Sep 2016
> EA SA outcome 1 : 21st Jan 2017
> IELTS 3 : 04th March 2017
> IELTS 4 : 29th April 2017
> EOI 1 with 60 pts :25th July 2017 (No invitation)
> PTE exam : 11th march 2018
> EA SA outcome 2 : 3rd April 2018 (with 5 yrs work exp)
> EOI 2 with 70 pts : 4th April 2018 ( Age 30, Eng 10, Edu 15, Work 10, Partner 5)
> Medicals :25th July 2018
> PCC :7th Aug 2018
> ITA :11th Aug 2018
> Lodged : 12th Aug 2018
> DIRECT GRANT : 31st Oct 2018
> IED : 27th Mar 2019 (have another PCC expiring after 1 yr)
> 
> I will share my documents uploaded on another post. Congratulations for those who got the visa and Patience Patience for those who are waiting for the grant (i know its difficult)
> 
> Thank you guys for the support, All the best !!


----------



## mcmurphy

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Should be fine I think.
> 
> I had a similar issue where I wasn't claiming points for offshore experience, but it came up as a required document field. I just explained that I'm not claiming points and submitted.
> 
> I'll keep u updated if I hear anything, and u too do the same!


Sure! Thank you 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## mongapb05

My spouse is planning to switch the job, 

I have lodged the file, i have claimed 5 points of her employment. 

What would be the next step if she is willing to switch? 

Or should we w8? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## joebas

Has anyone here recently got a PCC or equivalent document from Belgium? If yes, please let me know who did you get in touch with and how much time did it take? 
Also what all details were required to be furnished and whether the entire process coupd be completed over email or physical letter exchange was required?

I know that it is outlined how to get PCC for each country in DIBP website, but I have taken that route and got no response from the authority hence asking if anyone else has got the PCC.


----------



## Aparna1993

Hello friends,

Please help me with my friend’s query.

*** I’ve a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia as Electronics Engineer (233411). My husband is 28 years old with ielts individual score more than 6. If he get a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia as Telecommunication Network Engineer or Engineering Technologist. Will it help us claim 5 points for partner?***

Thanks.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

hi, my name is mentioned as "N V Sasidhar Vadapalli" on all my academic certificates, pay slips and joining letters. where as on my passport , AADHAR and other ID proofs it is written as " Naga Venkata Sasidhar Vadapalli". is that a problem?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## snirav89

wrecker said:


> Should be very close now Nirav. kindly complete 5 posts on this forum so I can pm you.
> 
> Same situation here just reverse date for Immi Assessment Commence mail. Received it on 07/09/2018.
> 
> Takes 3-4 months after receiving Immi Assessment Commence mail. so yours should be very close. Call up DHA and leave message for CO if you can convince the agent to lookup your case.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




I don’t know What’s going on. we are waiting since last 8 months. and some august applicant got a grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

snirav89 said:


> I don’t know What’s going on. we are waiting since last 8 months. and some august applicant got a grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I know! It is so frustrating but what can we do!? I am focussing more on work and upskilling myself to keep busy throughout the day otherwise it can get sickening.

I did call them to see if they can give me a status. The guy, who was very polite to hear and probably understood my frustration, asked me details like DoB, Email and passport no. and checked my file. He told everything seems fine in the file and it's just waiting to be granted or something on those lines. 

So hoping to hear something soon. But given the past precedents, I am looking at a wait till January. 

I think you should call every week and check for any status updates since you have crossed 8 month mark and you already have immi assessment commence mail without any further request from CO.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## arunwagesh

By God's grace got direct grant after long wait. 

75pts Occupation 263111
Invite on Jun 6th
sc189 applied on Jun 22
All docs submitted same day
PCC and Medical updated on Sep 6th

One learning i got is that, we should submit all possible proofs for our employment for direct grant. Service certificate, income tax statements, payslips for all the years claimed for points, bank statements of salary account. 

All the best and good luck for everyone waiting for grant.


----------



## mongapb05

arunwagesh said:


> By God's grace got direct grant after long wait.
> 
> 75pts Occupation 263111
> Invite on Jun 6th
> sc189 applied on Jun 22
> All docs submitted same day
> PCC and Medical updated on Sep 6th
> 
> One learning i got is that, we should submit all possible proofs for our employment for direct grant. Service certificate, income tax statements, payslips for all the years claimed for points, bank statements of salary account.
> 
> All the best and good luck for everyone waiting for grant.


Congratulations, 
DID u submit birth certificate for both of you? Or 10th certificate? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## snirav89

wrecker said:


> Yeah, I know! It is so frustrating but what can we do!? I am focussing more on work and upskilling myself to keep busy throughout the day otherwise it can get sickening.
> 
> I did call them to see if they can give me a status. The guy, who was very polite to hear and probably understood my frustration, asked me details like DoB, Email and passport no. and checked my file. He told everything seems fine in the file and it's just waiting to be granted or something on those lines.
> 
> So hoping to hear something soon. But given the past precedents, I am looking at a wait till January.
> 
> I think you should call every week and check for any status updates since you have crossed 8 month mark and you already have immi assessment commence mail without any further request from CO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I m also try to divert my mind in other activity. When i m busy in my business then i totally forgot about it. but at the end of the day it’s remind me.
I will start to Calling them tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

For evidence of age, the dropdown gives us a lot of options and any one out of them should be sufficient, however I have uploaded a passport, national id and driver's licence (3 docs). Is 10th marksheet essentials?


----------



## redato

does anyone know a cheap translator online from french to english for a bank statement? 
what are the price in average?


----------



## rkhalid

does any one followed a specific naming method for naming documents to be uploaded and any sort of index as well.. is so please share the format.. thanks


----------



## saigrc1

Hi Guys,

Did anyone notice that the grants for CO contact cases have slowed down and they are mostly touching the new applications in last 10 days. As per Immitracker, the grants for CO contact cases have been reduced drastically and most of the grants are Direct grants. This is happening only from past 10 days that the grants for CO contact cases have decreased drastically. Not sure whats the reason behind this:confused2:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## souvlaki

redato said:


> does anyone know a cheap translator online from french to english for a bank statement?
> what are the price in average?


I used the migration translators (migrationtranslators.com.au) to translate from greek to english and it cost me AUD 69 for a single page. Quite pricy but the service was good.


----------



## rkhalid

Can i ask for recommendation letters from the clients i am working with ? As i am short of third party evidence for one of my employment.

Thanks


----------



## souvlaki

rkhalid said:


> Can i ask for recommendation letters from the clients i am working with ? As i am short of third party evidence for one of my employment.
> 
> Thanks


If you are working legaly in Saudi Arabia under the correct sponsor, you can get a GOSI certificate by creating an account online. Showing that your company paid social insurance on your behalf is enough 3rd party proof.


----------



## rkhalid

mixalisaltous said:


> If you are working legaly in Saudi Arabia under the correct sponsor, you can get a GOSI certificate by creating an account online. Showing that your company paid social insurance on your behalf is enough 3rd party proof.


I am not on company visa and hence they are not issuing me any insurance.


----------



## shekar.ym

nilak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a silent observer of this forum and got a DIRECT GRANT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Expat forum helped me a lot as i didn't apply through an agent. Herewith sharing my long story.
> 
> 
> 
> Chemical Engineer
> 
> ANZ code : 233111
> 
> IELTS 1 : 30th July 2016
> 
> IELTS 2 : 24th Sep 2016
> 
> EA SA outcome 1 : 21st Jan 2017
> 
> IELTS 3 : 04th March 2017
> 
> IELTS 4 : 29th April 2017
> 
> EOI 1 with 60 pts :25th July 2017 (No invitation)
> 
> PTE exam : 11th march 2018
> 
> EA SA outcome 2 : 3rd April 2018 (with 5 yrs work exp)
> 
> EOI 2 with 70 pts : 4th April 2018 ( Age 30, Eng 10, Edu 15, Work 10, Partner 5)
> 
> Medicals :25th July 2018
> 
> PCC :7th Aug 2018
> 
> ITA :11th Aug 2018
> 
> Lodged : 12th Aug 2018
> 
> DIRECT GRANT : 31st Oct 2018
> 
> IED : 27th Mar 2019 (have another PCC expiring after 1 yr)
> 
> 
> 
> I will share my documents uploaded on another post. Congratulations for those who got the visa and Patience Patience for those who are waiting for the grant (i know its difficult)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for the support, All the best !!




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

What should be the third party evidence for middle east work experience. Anyone?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ram1986

Hello 
Does anybody know of any forum for Accountants Visa Grants? From the immitracker it shows almost negligible grants against the invitation in 2017/18 program year.. thanks in advance


----------



## pankajk83

saigrc1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice that the grants for CO contact cases have slowed down and they are mostly touching the new applications in last 10 days. As per Immitracker, the grants for CO contact cases have been reduced drastically and most of the grants are Direct grants. This is happening only from past 10 days that the grants for CO contact cases have decreased drastically. Not sure whats the reason behind this:confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> 
> Pts:80
> 
> EOI : April 16,2018
> 
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> 
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> 
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> 
> Grant : Waiting




Yes it is exactly as per your observation .. co contact is a big penalty!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

arunwagesh said:


> By God's grace got direct grant after long wait.
> 
> 75pts Occupation 263111
> Invite on Jun 6th
> sc189 applied on Jun 22
> All docs submitted same day
> PCC and Medical updated on Sep 6th
> 
> One learning i got is that, we should submit all possible proofs for our employment for direct grant. Service certificate, income tax statements, payslips for all the years claimed for points, bank statements of salary account.
> 
> All the best and good luck for everyone waiting for grant.



Congrats and good luck..

thanks for the tip regarding docs


----------



## shekar.ym

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi, my name is mentioned as "N V Sasidhar Vadapalli" on all my academic certificates, pay slips and joining letters. where as on my passport , AADHAR and other ID proofs it is written as " Naga Venkata Sasidhar Vadapalli". is that a problem?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


you need to submit an affidavit regarding such different names on documents.


----------



## farooq41

Hi Guys,

I have two companies whose names have been changed. It is mentioned in RnR letter as new(formerly known as old). Is it still required for me to request my employer(s) an extra affidavit of name change?


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and all the best. Please update immitracker.


arunwagesh said:


> By God's grace got direct grant after long wait.
> 
> 75pts Occupation 263111
> Invite on Jun 6th
> sc189 applied on Jun 22
> All docs submitted same day
> PCC and Medical updated on Sep 6th
> 
> One learning i got is that, we should submit all possible proofs for our employment for direct grant. Service certificate, income tax statements, payslips for all the years claimed for points, bank statements of salary account.
> 
> All the best and good luck for everyone waiting for grant.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

shekar.ym said:


> you need to submit an affidavit regarding such different names on documents.


what is an affidavit, and where can I get one. can you please explain.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng

Hi expats,

My boss who signed in the ER which is used for ACS are now change the company. Do I need to have a new ER or just use the current one and give his new contact info to CO?

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit

saigrc1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Did anyone notice that the grants for CO contact cases have slowed down and they are mostly touching the new applications in last 10 days. As per Immitracker, the grants for CO contact cases have been reduced drastically and most of the grants are Direct grants. This is happening only from past 10 days that the grants for CO contact cases have decreased drastically. Not sure whats the reason behind this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Waiting


It seems to be a strategy to keep global processing times under a certain threshold.

The agents seem to have been instructed to process July and August 189 applicants that can get direct grants while at the same time clearing CO contact cases for 190 applications. 
Probably next week the tables will turn and they will start giving direct grants for 190 applications from the end of June while they start clearing more CO contact cases for 189.


----------



## cmaroju

nilak said:


> Hi,
> I'm a silent observer of this forum and got a DIRECT GRANT!!!
> 
> Expat forum helped me a lot as i didn't apply through an agent. Herewith sharing my long story.
> 
> Chemical Engineer
> ANZ code : 233111
> IELTS 1 : 30th July 2016
> IELTS 2 : 24th Sep 2016
> EA SA outcome 1 : 21st Jan 2017
> IELTS 3 : 04th March 2017
> IELTS 4 : 29th April 2017
> EOI 1 with 60 pts :25th July 2017 (No invitation)
> PTE exam : 11th march 2018
> EA SA outcome 2 : 3rd April 2018 (with 5 yrs work exp)
> EOI 2 with 70 pts : 4th April 2018 ( Age 30, Eng 10, Edu 15, Work 10, Partner 5)
> Medicals :25th July 2018
> PCC :7th Aug 2018
> ITA :11th Aug 2018
> Lodged : 12th Aug 2018
> DIRECT GRANT : 31st Oct 2018
> IED : 27th Mar 2019 (have another PCC expiring after 1 yr)
> 
> I will share my documents uploaded on another post. Congratulations for those who got the visa and Patience Patience for those who are waiting for the grant (i know its difficult)
> 
> Thank you guys for the support, All the best !!



Congratulations buddy..


----------



## RustedGold

*Grants today?*

Seems as if no grants today? No updates from the tracker as well? Y?


----------



## csdhan

RustedGold said:


> Seems as if no grants today? No updates from the tracker as well? Y?


Most probably they were rushing till yesterday to meet October targets.


----------



## Saif

rkhalid said:


> does any one followed a specific naming method for naming documents to be uploaded and any sort of index as well.. is so please share the format.. thanks


I dont think it is required, you can choose a relevant name yourself such as "Passport ID page.pdf" and "Passport all pages.pdf". Common sense and nothing else. 
Also, go section by section as it is already neatly indexed. Choose the ones from the drop down starting from the top and attach as many docs as you have for that section.
I think more important is the "Description" text box and you can use it to good effect. For example when I uploaded the Passport of my child as proof of custody, I wrote in the description "Parents/legal guardian's name mentioned on child's passport" or something similar.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Saif

farooq41 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have two companies whose names have been changed. It is mentioned in RnR letter as new(formerly known as old). Is it still required for me to request my employer(s) an extra affidavit of name change?


If the old name is present on the letter head, you dont need anything else, may be try and highlight the old name on the doc using a pdf editor or the like.


----------



## Saif

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> what is an affidavit, and where can I get one. can you please explain.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


An affidavit is a document on a stamp paper issued by a notary. In your case "One and the same person" affidavit is required. Most notaries have a fixed format and they will just insert the different names you have used across documents and verify the same belonging to one and the same person.
Usually you may find notaries inside of court compounds, in front of government offices dealing with public such as water works, electricity boards, RTO etc. They usually sit on a small table and chair with a typical typewriter 
Good luck!


----------



## Ssarathe

fmshihab said:


> Best wishes for 2018


Hi 
on how much point did you got your visa grant


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

saifsd said:


> An affidavit is a document on a stamp paper issued by a notary. In your case "One and the same person" affidavit is required. Most notaries have a fixed format and they will just insert the different names you have used across documents and verify the same belonging to one and the same person.
> Usually you may find notaries inside of court compounds, in front of government offices dealing with public such as water works, electricity boards, RTO etc. They usually sit on a small table and chair with a typical typewriter
> Good luck!


Thank you 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalyan1920

*189 visa lodged*

Hi,

I have lodged my 189 Visa on last Sep 17, 261312 and waiting for the grant. But the problem is my ACS is going to expire on Nov 2, 2018( tomorrow ). Do I need to apply for ACS once again or will it be fine ?

Please share me your thoughts guys...


----------



## Saif

Ssarathe said:


> Hi
> on how much point did you got your visa grant


Points have nothing to do with visa grant, it just helps you to receive an Invitation to Apply aka ITA, 65 is the minimum but to have a realistic chance of getting an ITA you need to have 70+ on avg across occupations. An 80 pointer gets an invite in a month usually, a 70 one may have to wait for a year to get the same.
What's your score and occupation?


----------



## Saif

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 Visa on last Sep 17, 261312 and waiting for the grant. But the problem is my ACS is going to expire on Nov 2, 2018( tomorrow ). Do I need to apply for ACS once again or will it be fine ?
> 
> Please share me your thoughts guys...


AFAIK, since you have lodged your visa before the expiry, you shouldn't need one. Grants may take over a year to come by in some cases and you dont need an active skill assessment result by then, most would expire anyway.


----------



## saigrc1

pankajk83 said:


> Yes it is exactly as per your observation .. co contact is a big penalty!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes bro we dont have any option except waiting for the golden mail. hope we all get it very soon!!:fingerscrossed:
------------------------------------------------

Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## Ssarathe

I am a business analyst. In my ACS assessment my 1 year PGD was considered comparable to AQF diploma and i was granted 10 pts for it making total 80. But in my EOI assessment i am not given these 10 pts and my application is refused.


----------



## Kalyan1920

saifsd said:


> AFAIK, since you have lodged your visa before the expiry, you shouldn't need one. Grants may take over a year to come by in some cases and you dont need an active skill assessment result by then, most would expire anyway.


Ohh Thanks for your quick reply...


----------



## nnk_ec

Ssarathe said:


> I am a business analyst. In my ACS assessment my 1 year PGD was considered comparable to AQF diploma and i was granted 10 pts for it making total 80. But in my EOI assessment i am not given these 10 pts and my application is refused.


Sorry, did not get you completely. When you say EOI assessment and application was refused, do you mean you have received an invite and lodged the visa, which was then refused due to over claiming of points??


----------



## Immigrantno1

Hi Everyone

Best of wishes to all waiting.
Joining in oct queue.
ICT-BA, 80 points, 189 oct invite, visa application lodged for 3 through consultant.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Al3x

Hi i’m newbie here, i have lodged my visa 189 last 21st Jul 2018. I have uploaded the required documents including Medical and PCC. Today, i saw there’s a yellow flag in my immi account? What does it mean? Anyone experience this before? TIA!


----------



## Khushbu107

Al3x said:


> Hi iâ€m newbie here, i have lodged my visa 189 last 21st Jul 2018. I have uploaded the required documents including Medical and PCC. Today, i saw thereâ€s a yellow flag in my immi account? What does it mean? Anyone experience this before? TIA!




Where do you see this Yellow flag? Can you share a snapshot please.. I’m also on the same boat.. lodged on 27-July.. but no updates.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al3x

Its indicated before my name. Also, i noticed that my last update date changed to 31st Oct 2018. And my health examination change to “arrange” instead of “no action required”.


----------



## Ssarathe

Yes i did receive the invite and i applied for Visa. Yesterday i received a Refusal notification wherein i am not assigned any point for my Post grad diploma whereas in ACS assessment i was granted 10 pts


----------



## jerryniks

Al3x said:


> Hi i’m newbie here, i have lodged my visa 189 last 21st Jul 2018. I have uploaded the required documents including Medical and PCC. Today, i saw there’s a yellow flag in my immi account? What does it mean? Anyone experience this before? TIA!


Yellow flagcomes up when CO asks or more info. Check your messages.

In case there are no messages then it is a known system error. You will see this message when you login to your immi account as follows:

Current System issue:

Action Required flag still showing:

Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:

Health Assessment
Character assessment
Biometrics
Additional payment requirement
This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Al3x said:


> Hi i’m newbie here, i have lodged my visa 189 last 21st Jul 2018. I have uploaded the required documents including Medical and PCC. Today, i saw there’s a yellow flag in my immi account? What does it mean? Anyone experience this before? TIA!


I lodged in June 14 with all DOCs including PCC & Medicals (My Health Declaration clearance). My status is still "received" with no CO contact, but also that yellow flag appeared in my application requesting the medicals which I already gone through with my hap Id mentioned in my application, and the hospital clearance/health declerations uploaded in "evidence of health" tap.

The thing is this is a known system issue, and DHA published a notification about it, so nothing to do but wait for CO for a direct grant or a CO contact. You need to disregard this stupid flag.

Check my attachment ...


----------



## Al3x

Thanks for the reply. I also dont have Co contact yet. Nothing to worry now. Hoping for our direct grant soon.


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> I dont think it is required, you can choose a relevant name yourself such as "Passport ID page.pdf" and "Passport all pages.pdf". Common sense and nothing else.
> Also, go section by section as it is already neatly indexed. Choose the ones from the drop down starting from the top and attach as many docs as you have for that section.
> I think more important is the "Description" text box and you can use it to good effect. For example when I uploaded the Passport of my child as proof of custody, I wrote in the description "Parents/legal guardian's name mentioned on child's passport" or something similar.
> Hope this helps.


There are specific guidelines to be followed for naming the documents on the DHA website. Copied from DHA website:

When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. 

You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

vivinlobo said:


> What should be the third party evidence for middle east work experience. Anyone??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Third party evidence can be your bank statement showing deposition of salary as mentioned in your salary slips.

Further, you can submit the visa copy in original as well as English translation for your stay in Middle-east country. Normally, company name is mentioned in the work visa in Middle-east which will testify that you have been working in the same company all those years.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

I lost all the pay slips my previous employer privided, can i submit any other proof instead of pay slips?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> I lost all the pay slips my previous employer privided, can i submit any other proof instead of pay slips?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Bank statement highlighting salary credits..


----------



## rkhalid

you mean to say that you had positive assessment from acs while same is denied by CO ??


----------



## rkhalid

Ssarathe said:


> Yes i did receive the invite and i applied for Visa. Yesterday i received a Refusal notification wherein i am not assigned any point for my Post grad diploma whereas in ACS assessment i was granted 10 pts



YOu mean to say that you were positively assessed by ACS while same is denied by CO??


----------



## atifiqbal1985

saifsd said:


> I dont think it is required, you can choose a relevant name yourself such as "Passport ID page.pdf" and "Passport all pages.pdf". Common sense and nothing else.
> Also, go section by section as it is already neatly indexed. Choose the ones from the drop down starting from the top and attach as many docs as you have for that section.
> I think more important is the "Description" text box and you can use it to good effect. For example when I uploaded the Passport of my child as proof of custody, I wrote in the description "Parents/legal guardian's name mentioned on child's passport" or something similar.
> Hope this helps.


There is specific naming Tips mentioned on the website of DHA. I am copy pasting the paragraph below along with links.

"*File naming tips*
When naming your files to be attached to your online application only use numbers 0 – 9 and letters A – Z (upper and lower case), dashes '-' and underscores '_'.

Do not use spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore."

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ppeals/guidelines-on-attaching-documents#file


----------



## wrecker

Ssarathe said:


> Yes i did receive the invite and i applied for Visa. Yesterday i received a Refusal notification wherein i am not assigned any point for my Post grad diploma whereas in ACS assessment i was granted 10 pts


This seems very serious.

Contact an immigration lawyer or a MARA agent, based in Australia and who specialize in NJL and refusals, immediately to discuss the case and what could be done.

If you have been refused a visa, you cannot apply for any Australian visa for next 3 years plus it will remain a permanent record which may haunt you while applying for visas in future. Not only that a lot of European countries and US are interested to know if you have ever been denied a visa elsewhere and take that into consideration before issuing a visa. Be very careful with your next steps.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

*Bank Statement without highlighting salary*

Hi everyone,

I lodged visa and uploaded all relevant documents including bank statement of 10 years.
However, I didn't highlight the salary part thinking that it would mean tempering with bank statement, and can cause problem.

However, now I read posts of Direct Grant who highlighted the salary part to make it easier for CO.

Will it have any impact on my case that I didn't highlight the salary? Is it part of the guideline to highlight the salary part?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## Karthik.

Al3x said:


> Its indicated before my name. Also, i noticed that my last update date changed to 31st Oct 2018. And my health examination change to “arrange” instead of “no action required”.





atifiqbal1985 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I lodged visa and uploaded all relevant documents including bank statement of 10 years.
> However, I didn't highlight the salary part thinking that it would mean tempering with bank statement, and can cause problem.
> 
> However, now I read posts of Direct Grant who highlighted the salary part to make it easier for CO.
> 
> Will it have any impact on my case that I didn't highlight the salary? Is it part of the guideline to highlight the salary part?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


I did not do it either, for the same reason

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1

Karthik. said:


> I did not do it either, for the same reason
> Tapatalk


Hi 
Same here as it can be taken as editing of scan file.

Thanks and regards


----------



## Immigrantno1

Ssarathe said:


> Yes i did receive the invite and i applied for Visa. Yesterday i received a Refusal notification wherein i am not assigned any point for my Post grad diploma whereas in ACS assessment i was granted 10 pts


Hi
Can you share what was written in your acs assessment regarding diploma. Some screenshot.
Thanks and Regards


----------



## Saif

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I lodged visa and uploaded all relevant documents including bank statement of 10 years.
> However, I didn't highlight the salary part thinking that it would mean tempering with bank statement, and can cause problem.
> 
> However, now I read posts of Direct Grant who highlighted the salary part to make it easier for CO.
> 
> Will it have any impact on my case that I didn't highlight the salary? Is it part of the guideline to highlight the salary part?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


No no no it is not a requirement at all. AFAIK no one is certain if it 'helps the CO' or not. You are not legally obliged to 'help the CO' it's a part and parcel of their jobs. Anyway, unless you have multiple source, 99% 'credits' will be your salary 
Relax


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> There are specific guidelines to be followed for naming the documents on the DHA website. Copied from DHA website:
> 
> When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'.
> 
> You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.


When you upload the docs with names containing spaces, their algo replaces them with underscores, if there is something not acceptable, an error is displayed and the file wont go through.


----------



## amitmishra04

*calling DHA*

Hello All,

Anyone who has called up DHA - can you please share the best number to call them at and what details do they ask - application number / passport number ... anything else

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## scoobyhariharan

Guys,

I applied for visa on 30th Oct though got the invite on 11th Oct, didnt know we can apply and then upload the docs before it reaches the CO. Please confirm my understanding below:

1. After paying and applying for visa status is LODGED in the Skill Select. 
2. In Immi Account i have status of Health Assessment as submitted and Skilled Migration as Received.
3. In Skilled Migration it is showing Actions Required as "Arrange Health Examinations" with a link and on clicking that it is taking me to Health Assessment Section only. Not sure if i need to submit something to them? Or am i missing something?
4. In Health Assessment for me and my wife it says "Health clearance provided – no action required"

Please let me know if i need to do anything on these?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## Ismiya

This one I copied from gunbun and it worked for me 
+61131881. call them when it is between 2 to 5 pm in Australia, slightly less rush during that time based on my experience. and also one more post is there..


amitmishra04 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Anyone who has called up DHA - can you please share the best number to call them at and what details do they ask - application number / passport number ... anything else
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## shekar.ym

scoobyhariharan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied for visa on 30th Oct though got the invite on 11th Oct, didnt know we can apply and then upload the docs before it reaches the CO. Please confirm my understanding below:
> 
> 1. After paying and applying for visa status is LODGED in the Skill Select.
> 2. In Immi Account i have status of Health Assessment as submitted and Skilled Migration as Received.
> 3. In Skilled Migration it is showing Actions Required as "Arrange Health Examinations" with a link and on clicking that it is taking me to Health Assessment Section only. Not sure if i need to submit something to them? Or am i missing something?
> 4. In Health Assessment for me and my wife it says "Health clearance provided – no action required"
> 
> Please let me know if i need to do anything on these?
> 
> Regards,
> Hari R


if it says "Health clearance provided – no action required" you should be good..

can you post the screenshot where it says "Arrange Health Examinations"


----------



## redato

Hi guys, I need your help🙏
I need to increase my points by getting 20 points with the english.
So far I have taken the ielts twice and iam around 7 overall. do you think it is feasable to get an 8 in each branch in a couple of months. I feel like i am not improving anymore while i put a lot of effort . Thanks for your advices


----------



## himsrj

redato said:


> Hi guys, I need your help🙏
> I need to increase my points by getting 20 points with the english.
> So far I have taken the ielts twice and iam around 7 overall. do you think it is feasable to get an 8 in each branch in a couple of months. I feel like i am not improving anymore while i put a lot of effort . Thanks for your advices


Post your queries for english skill in below thread. Go for pte if only wanna get into oz.

PTE-A Exam https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=672738


----------



## pcdfrost

redato said:


> Hi guys, I need your help🙏
> I need to increase my points by getting 20 points with the english.
> So far I have taken the ielts twice and iam around 7 overall. do you think it is feasable to get an 8 in each branch in a couple of months. I feel like i am not improving anymore while i put a lot of effort . Thanks for your advices


Have you tried Pearson PTE Academic test?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

saifsd said:


> When you upload the docs with names containing spaces, their algo replaces them with underscores, if there is something not acceptable, an error is displayed and the file wont go through.


That could explain the CO contacts for documents already submitted


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ssarathe said:


> Yes i did receive the invite and i applied for Visa. Yesterday i received a Refusal notification wherein i am not assigned any point for my Post grad diploma whereas in ACS assessment i was granted 10 pts


Would you mind posting the refusal decision? Did the CO say why?



rkhalid said:


> YOu mean to say that you were positively assessed by ACS while same is denied by CO??


This thread has a refusal decision for someone who was assessed positively by ACS before - DHA is far more meticulous in their verification of skilled employment claims.

edit:

Here is the post with a partial sharing of that refusal: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-753.html#post14618548

"..provision of a Skills

Assessment is not in itself sufficient to demonstrate employment experience. Whilst the skills

assessing authority has stated in their assessment you meet the minimum requirements for

the occupation of Analyst Programmer, they also state the Department retains discretion

in regards to awarding points for the skilled migration points test. The onus is on you to

demonstrate with supporting evidence that you meet the requirements for the award of

points under this criterion. Therefore whilst I place some weight on this document, the Skills

Assessment in itself does not satisfy this criterion."


----------



## redato

pcdfrost said:


> Have you tried Pearson PTE Academic test?


yeah i tried it and found it much more difficult than ielts since there are more tasks to master


----------



## Swethaganga

Hi all.. 
hope you all are doing well. 
I got the mail that skillselect got some message. But when i loged in i cant find any in skillselect or my immi account. 
How we will be notified if co ask for any thing? 
Thanks to all in advance. 

My time lines: 
EOI : 75 points july 28/2018
ITA : August 11 
Lodged withh all documents: August 15 
Onshore


----------



## internationalcanuck

TBH I'm sure we'd have heard of problems on the forum if people highlight information for COs on their documents and it caused problems. To date I haven't seen it causing any problem to anyone on this forum. COs have common sense, if they thought it was causing a problem they'd request a new bank statement.

10 years of bank statements is a huge amount of info for a CO to wade through, so it only makes sense to highlight the salaries to make it obvious so they don't miss it. And tbh, they really only have a right to see evidence of your salary deposit into your account, not your bank account balance and all of your withdrawls and purchases.





atifiqbal1985 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I lodged visa and uploaded all relevant documents including bank statement of 10 years.
> However, I didn't highlight the salary part thinking that it would mean tempering with bank statement, and can cause problem.
> 
> However, now I read posts of Direct Grant who highlighted the salary part to make it easier for CO.
> 
> Will it have any impact on my case that I didn't highlight the salary? Is it part of the guideline to highlight the salary part?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


----------



## internationalcanuck

Uploading your CV is recommended as part of the character assessment.
Best of luck!



lagxen said:


> I remember you told me uploading a CV might speed up the process, I went ahead and uploaded it even though not claiming for experience. So it might be true? Thanks for that  apart from that I've got my form 80 and PCC ready too to avoid CO contact. Good luck! You'll get it soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenvas

*Go for PTE*



redato said:


> yeah i tried it and found it much more difficult than ielts since there are more tasks to master


I agree, but PTE is much easier to crack that IELTS. I would suggest you to join a PTE coaching class if you have the time and money.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I know!:amen:
And all the June/July/Aug applicants who have gotten a grant already are saying it was a "long wait" for them LOL 
THEY DON'T KNOW! 

I'm now onshore in Australia on a subclass 400 visa, with my employer expecting me to get my PR approved soon! :fingerscrossed:



amitmishra04 said:


> Our timelines are so similar!
> 142 days for CO contact
> 1 day to respond to the CO
> 78 days from responding till date
> 
> 221 days in all ... When will this wait end?? Only hope now seems to be waiting for another 19 days and start calling them.


----------



## amitkb

redato said:


> Hi guys, I need your help
> 
> I need to increase my points by getting 20 points with the english.
> 
> So far I have taken the ielts twice and iam around 7 overall. do you think it is feasable to get an 8 in each branch in a couple of months. I feel like i am not improving anymore while i put a lot of effort . Thanks for your advices




You should try PTE. It’s easy to score in that. 




189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## mith1234

Hello Experts,

I have the following query :

I am a secondary applicant with 6yrs of experience in IT. (ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Networks and System Engineer)
ACS deducted 5yrs of my exp as I have applied with vendor certification.(not a graduate)

My question is, 

1. When i apply for the visa, do i have to submit the documents for the deducted 5yrs of employment?
2. Is it going to be a problem if I dont have any pay slips from my first company and no tax documents as my salary was under the non taxable bracket (<2.5 lakhs per annum). (I could provide EPF statement, bank statement, salary breakup , compensation revision letter, offer letter and experience letter?

Note : I have met the suitability criteria for ACS and has a valid PTE score and has claimed partner points.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## amitmishra04

internationalcanuck said:


> I know!:amen:
> And all the June/July/Aug applicants who have gotten a grant already are saying it was a "long wait" for them LOL
> THEY DON'T KNOW!
> 
> I'm now onshore in Australia on a subclass 400 visa, with my employer expecting me to get my PR approved soon! :fingerscrossed:


Good for you IC! Now its only a local call in the same time zone. Heck, you might even visit Adelaide and drop in to say hello - how much longer .... lol


----------



## AP1187

Haha, I'm in the same boat.



internationalcanuck said:


> I know!:amen:
> And all the June/July/Aug applicants who have gotten a grant already are saying it was a "long wait" for them LOL
> THEY DON'T KNOW!
> 
> I'm now onshore in Australia on a subclass 400 visa, with my employer expecting me to get my PR approved soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## davidlovespressies

internationalcanuck said:


> I know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the June/July/Aug applicants who have gotten a grant already are saying it was a "long wait" for them LOL
> THEY DON'T KNOW!
> 
> I'm now onshore in Australia on a subclass 400 visa, with my employer expecting me to get my PR approved soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amitmishra04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our timelines are so similar!
> 142 days for CO contact
> 1 day to respond to the CO
> 78 days from responding till date
> 
> 221 days in all ... When will this wait end?? Only hope now seems to be waiting for another 19 days and start calling them.
Click to expand...






I believe many june/july applicants will be just like you very soon including me just because people in DHA are ridiculously inefficient and irresponsible.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yeah, I might drop by Adelaide and say hello to my Case Officer, and take him out for some beers...maybe it will help speed things up lol



amitmishra04 said:


> Good for you IC! Now its only a local call in the same time zone. Heck, you might even visit Adelaide and drop in to say hello - how much longer .... lol


----------



## internationalcanuck

Where in Australia are you?
I'm in Melbourne atm, but flying to Perth tomorrow for 1.5months.



AP1187 said:


> Haha, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Well it's just crazy they process newer applicants before looking at people that responded to case officer requests for more information.
Even the grants after a Case officer contact is inconsistent. Some people have replied to their case officer after a week, and got their grant the next day.
some people responded to their case officer within 1 day, but have still waited months after. It's completely illogical.




davidlovespressies said:


> I believe many june/july applicants will be just like you very soon including me just because people in DHA are ridiculously inefficient and irresponsible.


----------



## ajyegnesh

csdhan said:


> Most probably they were rushing till yesterday to meet October targets.




Is this happening every month? Your words seems absolutely right as we don’t see grants post for the past couple of days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That could explain the CO contacts for documents already submitted


Can you explain that please, cant get you?


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> When you upload the docs with names containing spaces, their algo replaces them with underscores, if there is something not acceptable, an error is displayed and the file wont go through.


That's good to know.


----------



## rahulpop1

Congratulations @InternationalCanuck on getting your grant.. Badha ho ( Well wishes from India ).. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

GUYS! I'm happy to announce I received my Visa grant today! Thanks everyone for the support, and listing to the moaning and complaining! GUNBUN, RAULPOP1 and others it's been great chatting with you and getting to know you on this forum! Hope we can meet up in Australia!

The visa grant is bittersweet as my partner was not granted his visa. The case officer was not satisfied with the documentation, as well as he is still married. IT's very difficult to prove a de facto partner while living in a muslim country.
I will be looking at further options with a migration agent for his to come over on a partner visa.


----------



## internationalcanuck

HAHA you gave me congratulations before I could announce it! 



rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations @InternationalCanuck on getting your grant.. Badha ho ( Well wishes from India )..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> GUYS! I'm happy to announce I received my Visa grant today! Thanks everyone for the support, and listing to the moaning and complaining! GUNBUN, RAULPOP1 and others it's been great chatting with you and getting to know you on this forum! Hope we can meet up in Australia!
> 
> The visa grant is bittersweet as my partner was not granted his visa. The case officer was not satisfied with the documentation, as well as he is still married. IT's very difficult to prove a de facto partner while living in a muslim country.
> I will be looking at further options with a migration agent for his to come over on a partner visa.




Congratulations IC. This is the post I was waiting for so long. We will surely meet up in Melbourne next year. I am sure @GunBun will be happy too after hearing this great news. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalyan1920

Hi,

I lodged my 189 Visa on Sep 17, 2018( 261311 ). Below are the employment durations which ACS has considered.

1st Employer - from Mar 13 - Jun 14 considered.
2nd employer - Jun 14 to Nov 15
3rd employer - Nov 15 to aug 16
4th employer - aug 16 to jul 18.

For 2nd, 3rd and 4th companies I have provided Offerletters, Payslips, Relieving letters, Form16, Form26as, PF statements and Bank statements. But for the first employer I have submitted only offer letter, payslips, increment letter, relieving letter and bank statement. Since there was no PF deduction I cannot provide PF statements and my Salary was 2.7lks while relieving and no TDS was there, so did not have form16 and form 26 as well..

Plz respond will it be any problem while reviewing by case officer...


----------



## rahulpop1

internationalcanuck said:


> HAHA you gave me congratulations before I could announce it!




Couldn’t resist. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

internationalcanuck said:


> GUYS! I'm happy to announce I received my Visa grant today! Thanks everyone for the support, and listing to the moaning and complaining! GUNBUN, RAULPOP1 and others it's been great chatting with you and getting to know you on this forum! Hope we can meet up in Australia!
> 
> The visa grant is bittersweet as my partner was not granted his visa. The case officer was not satisfied with the documentation, as well as he is still married. IT's very difficult to prove a de facto partner while living in a muslim country.
> I will be looking at further options with a migration agent for his to come over on a partner visa.




Many congratulations. 




189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## wrecker

internationalcanuck said:


> GUYS! I'm happy to announce I received my Visa grant today! Thanks everyone for the support, and listing to the moaning and complaining! GUNBUN, RAULPOP1 and others it's been great chatting with you and getting to know you on this forum! Hope we can meet up in Australia!
> 
> The visa grant is bittersweet as my partner was not granted his visa. The case officer was not satisfied with the documentation, as well as he is still married. IT's very difficult to prove a de facto partner while living in a muslim country.
> I will be looking at further options with a migration agent for his to come over on a partner visa.


Fantastic! All members of active seniors gang have received the visa. 

I agree it's bittersweet but atleast your partner has some base now on which a new visa can be applied. 

All the best for that and upcoming journey. 

Kindly remember us in your prayers so that we receive the grant soon as well. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AP1187

I'm based in Canberra. Been here in Jan'17 on 457.



internationalcanuck said:


> Where in Australia are you?
> I'm in Melbourne atm, but flying to Perth tomorrow for 1.5months.


----------



## ajyegnesh

internationalcanuck said:


> GUYS! I'm happy to announce I received my Visa grant today! Thanks everyone for the support, and listing to the moaning and complaining! GUNBUN, RAULPOP1 and others it's been great chatting with you and getting to know you on this forum! Hope we can meet up in Australia!
> 
> The visa grant is bittersweet as my partner was not granted his visa. The case officer was not satisfied with the documentation, as well as he is still married. IT's very difficult to prove a de facto partner while living in a muslim country.
> I will be looking at further options with a migration agent for his to come over on a partner visa.




Wow.. something to cheer this week.. Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and all the best. And really sorry to hear about your partner visa. I hope you get a solution to bring him to Australia as well.

Kindly update your case on myimmitracker.com


internationalcanuck said:


> GUYS! I'm happy to announce I received my Visa grant today! Thanks everyone for the support, and listing to the moaning and complaining! GUNBUN, RAULPOP1 and others it's been great chatting with you and getting to know you on this forum! Hope we can meet up in Australia!
> 
> The visa grant is bittersweet as my partner was not granted his visa. The case officer was not satisfied with the documentation, as well as he is still married. IT's very difficult to prove a de facto partner while living in a muslim country.
> I will be looking at further options with a migration agent for his to come over on a partner visa.


----------



## AP1187

Congratulations! I wish for your partner to get the visa soon.



internationalcanuck said:


> GUYS! I'm happy to announce I received my Visa grant today! Thanks everyone for the support, and listing to the moaning and complaining! GUNBUN, RAULPOP1 and others it's been great chatting with you and getting to know you on this forum! Hope we can meet up in Australia!
> 
> The visa grant is bittersweet as my partner was not granted his visa. The case officer was not satisfied with the documentation, as well as he is still married. IT's very difficult to prove a de facto partner while living in a muslim country.
> I will be looking at further options with a migration agent for his to come over on a partner visa.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Thank you!
Already updated on immitracker. I'm the first one of the day 
However it's still showing up as 0 grants for the day.
There is a bit of a delay it seems.



ankur14 said:


> Congratulations and all the best. Kindly update your case on myimmitracker.com


----------



## Saif

internationalcanuck said:


> GUYS! I'm happy to announce I received my Visa grant today! Thanks everyone for the support, and listing to the moaning and complaining! GUNBUN, RAULPOP1 and others it's been great chatting with you and getting to know you on this forum! Hope we can meet up in Australia!
> 
> The visa grant is bittersweet as my partner was not granted his visa. The case officer was not satisfied with the documentation, as well as he is still married. IT's very difficult to prove a de facto partner while living in a muslim country.
> I will be looking at further options with a migration agent for his to come over on a partner visa.


Congratulations mate...now you dont need to worry about a CO contact while you are traveling  ...Good Luck!


----------



## Kalyan1920

*Docs for 189*



Kalyan1920 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa on Sep 17, 2018( 261311 ). Below are the employment durations which ACS has considered.
> 
> 1st Employer - from Mar 13 - Jun 14 considered.
> 2nd employer - Jun 14 to Nov 15
> 3rd employer - Nov 15 to aug 16
> 4th employer - aug 16 to jul 18.
> 
> For 2nd, 3rd and 4th companies I have provided Offerletters, Payslips, Relieving letters, Form16, Form26as, PF statements and Bank statements. But for the first employer I have submitted only offer letter, payslips, increment letter, relieving letter and bank statement. Since there was no PF deduction I cannot provide PF statements and my Salary was 2.7lks while relieving and no TDS was there, so did not have form16 and form 26 as well..
> 
> Plz respond will it be any problem while reviewing by case officer...


Can anyone please respond on this !!!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Just to inform everyone:
I came into Australia a 2 days ago on a 400 Visa subclass from my company. The visa allowed for a 3month stay with unlimited entry and exist, however with the potential to be extended to 6months.
My visa status automatically rolled over to the 189, with no requirement to re-enter Australia.
I will still need to go back to Dubai still and get my things and sell my car.



saifsd said:


> Congratulations mate...now you dont need to worry about a CO contact while you are traveling  ...Good Luck!


----------



## Saif

internationalcanuck said:


> Just to inform everyone:
> I came into Australia a 2 days ago on a 400 Visa subclass from my company. The visa allowed for a 3month stay with unlimited entry and exist, however with the potential to be extended to 6months.
> My visa status automatically rolled over to the 189, with no requirement to re-enter Australia.
> I will still need to go back to Dubai still and get my things and sell my car.


Thanks for the heads up. What is shown as your IED in such a case, just curious...
Good time to ask your company to provide a permanent position in Oz, lucky are those who have a job in hand when they land down under. May I know your field of work?


----------



## bssanthosh47

internationalcanuck said:


> GUYS! I'm happy to announce I received my Visa grant today! Thanks everyone for the support, and listing to the moaning and complaining! GUNBUN, RAULPOP1 and others it's been great chatting with you and getting to know you on this forum! Hope we can meet up in Australia!
> 
> The visa grant is bittersweet as my partner was not granted his visa. The case officer was not satisfied with the documentation, as well as he is still married. IT's very difficult to prove a de facto partner while living in a muslim country.
> I will be looking at further options with a migration agent for his to come over on a partner visa.


Wahh IC , Finally . Congrats buddy  Dont worry about the partner . Things will fall in place soon  
Do keep us in prayers all the seniors who were active in the past 6-8months and have finally got their grants . I guess as per my understanding all the guys have got their grans now or am i missing anyone 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## internationalcanuck

Thanks. Yes my company brought me on the 400subclass visa with the expectation of getting PR, so they will transfer me to the Perth Office.

My IED say 2 November 2023. But if I put my visa details into the VEVO website, it shows my 189 Visa in effect. My agent confirmed I do not need to fly out and back in to activate the visa.



saifsd said:


> Thanks for the heads up. What is shown as your IED in such a case, just curious...
> Good time to ask your company to provide a permanent position in Oz, lucky are those who have a job in hand when they land down under. May I know your field of work?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Did you lodge while you're in Australia on the 457?
If you applied in Jan. 17th and you were onshore, I would have expected a faster grant.
However maybe you're in the back of the queue since you have a 457 and it's good for 4/5 years, so you really don't have to worry.



AP1187 said:


> I'm based in Canberra. Been here in Jan'17 on 457.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Thanks man!
Hoping everyone else gets a speedy grant.
I think most "seniors" who have been regularly posting got their grant. However I know form the emotions after things move to waiting over 6 months, you become a "silent observer" since there's nothing left to do except wait.




bssanthosh47 said:


> Wahh IC , Finally . Congrats buddy  Dont worry about the partner . Things will fall in place soon
> Do keep us in prayers all the seniors who were active in the past 6-8months and have finally got their grants . I guess as per my understanding all the guys have got their grans now or am i missing anyone
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## Kalyan1920

*Docs for 189 Visa*

Hi,

I lodged my 189 Visa on Sep 17, 2018( 261311 ). Below are the employment durations which ACS has considered.

1st Employer - from Mar 13 - Jun 14 considered.
2nd employer - Jun 14 to Nov 15
3rd employer - Nov 15 to aug 16
4th employer - aug 16 to jul 18.

For 2nd, 3rd and 4th companies I have provided Offerletters, Payslips, Relieving letters, Form16, Form26as, PF statements and Bank statements. But for the first employer I have submitted only offer letter, payslips, increment letter, relieving letter and bank statement. Since there was no PF deduction I cannot provide PF statements and my Salary was 2.7lks while relieving and no TDS was there, so did not have form16 and form 26 as well..

Plz respond will it be any problem while reviewing by case officer...


----------



## bssanthosh47

internationalcanuck said:


> Thanks man!
> Hoping everyone else gets a speedy grant.
> I think most "seniors" who have been regularly posting got their grant. However I know form the emotions after things move to waiting over 6 months, you become a "silent observer" since there's nothing left to do except wait.


Yeah , The wait is like adding salt to your wounds  

And yeah you are pretty lucky too , u have a job in hand already in Australia . so no tensions on that part now  

All the best for the future buddy  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys please help, I checked my company HR portal it has an option for 'service certificate' under HR document request with an option to leave comment.
I need to ask RNR on company letter head do you think the service certificate will be having the RNR in it?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa on Sep 17, 2018( 261311 ). Below are the employment durations which ACS has considered.
> 
> 1st Employer - from Mar 13 - Jun 14 considered.
> 2nd employer - Jun 14 to Nov 15
> 3rd employer - Nov 15 to aug 16
> 4th employer - aug 16 to jul 18.
> 
> For 2nd, 3rd and 4th companies I have provided Offerletters, Payslips, Relieving letters, Form16, Form26as, PF statements and Bank statements. But for the first employer I have submitted only offer letter, payslips, increment letter, relieving letter and bank statement. Since there was no PF deduction I cannot provide PF statements and my Salary was 2.7lks while relieving and no TDS was there, so did not have form16 and form 26 as well..
> 
> Plz respond will it be any problem while reviewing by case officer...


That's more than enough evidence I guess. You may also mention what you mentioned here for your first employment on your payslips PDF.


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Guys please help, I checked my company HR portal it has an option for 'service certificate' under HR document request with an option to leave comment.
> I need to ask RNR on company letter head do you think the service certificate will be having the RNR in it??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Service certificates usually mentions the date of joining and relieving, designations, with a line on character sometimes. I dont think RnR would be mentioned. You need to write about the same in your comments and wait for the response...


----------



## Ismiya

Many congratulations IC.. I was looking for this to happened for past few weeks... Because u r few days before me so I m following from start... I m so happy but yet I have to receive my grant.. Hoping to get it soon... Now I m also in the sucking senior list....
🙄😞☹ please everyone add us in ur prayer ...


internationalcanuck said:


> Thanks man!
> Hoping everyone else gets a speedy grant.
> I think most "seniors" who have been regularly posting got their grant. However I know form the emotions after things move to waiting over 6 months, you become a "silent observer" since there's nothing left to do except wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wahh IC , Finally . Congrats buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry about the partner . Things will fall in place soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do keep us in prayers all the seniors who were active in the past 6-8months and have finally got their grants . I guess as per my understanding all the guys have got their grans now or am i missing anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


----------



## its.kc

Hi guys,

I lodged my visa my 189 visa last September and I recently noticed that I compiled some of my documents (such as bank statements and tax document) in the wrong order. Is that ok? 

Also, for my current employment which starts from September 2016, I was able to provide complete payslips but I was only able to upload 6 bank statements from 2017 and 4 from 2018. Do you think it will be alright to upload another compiled bank statement document including the one from 2016?

Appreciate your help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ismiya

I think that s not a big issue unless those are too creepy.. Still If u r worrying it is not wrong if u upload it again with correct order and explain it in description..
If u have all the other documents are strong document then u no need to worry about all Payslips but for best safer side add back statements..


its.kc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa my 189 visa last September and I recently noticed that I compiled some of my documents (such as bank statements and tax document) in the wrong order. Is that ok?
> 
> Also, for my current employment which starts from September 2016, I was able to provide complete payslips but I was only able to upload 6 bank statements from 2017 and 4 from 2018. Do you think it will be alright to upload another compiled bank statement document including the one from 2016?
> 
> Appreciate your help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## intruder_

internationalcanuck said:


> GUYS! I'm happy to announce I received my Visa grant today! Thanks everyone for the support, and listing to the moaning and complaining! GUNBUN, RAULPOP1 and others it's been great chatting with you and getting to know you on this forum! Hope we can meet up in Australia!
> 
> The visa grant is bittersweet as my partner was not granted his visa. The case officer was not satisfied with the documentation, as well as he is still married. IT's very difficult to prove a de facto partner while living in a muslim country.
> I will be looking at further options with a migration agent for his to come over on a partner visa.


Congratulations and wish you best for rest of the journey !


----------



## wrecker

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa on Sep 17, 2018( 261311 ). Below are the employment durations which ACS has considered.
> 
> 1st Employer - from Mar 13 - Jun 14 considered.
> 2nd employer - Jun 14 to Nov 15
> 3rd employer - Nov 15 to aug 16
> 4th employer - aug 16 to jul 18.
> 
> For 2nd, 3rd and 4th companies I have provided Offerletters, Payslips, Relieving letters, Form16, Form26as, PF statements and Bank statements. But for the first employer I have submitted only offer letter, payslips, increment letter, relieving letter and bank statement. Since there was no PF deduction I cannot provide PF statements and my Salary was 2.7lks while relieving and no TDS was there, so did not have form16 and form 26 as well..
> 
> Plz respond will it be any problem while reviewing by case officer...


I think you should be fine. In worst case, If CO does ask you for any information, you can tell them that there were PF deduction and since the salary was below income tax slab, you do not have a ITR to show.

All the best, man

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalyan1920

saifsd said:


> That's more than enough evidence I guess. You may also mention what you mentioned here for your first employment on your payslips PDF.


Thanks mate..Will do that..


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

wrecker said:


> I think you should be fine. In worst case, If CO does ask you for any information, you can tell them that there were PF deduction and since the salary was below income tax slab, you do not have a ITR to show.
> 
> All the best, man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Do we need to provide pay slips for every month? I lost all the pay slips from my previous employer. I have joining letter and relieving letter and 26 As , I dont even have form 16s. what should I do?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalyan1920

wrecker said:


> I think you should be fine. In worst case, If CO does ask you for any information, you can tell them that there were PF deduction and since the salary was below income tax slab, you do not have a ITR to show.
> 
> All the best, man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information mate !!!


----------



## wrecker

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Do we need to provide pay slips for every month? I lost all the pay slips from my previous employer. I have joining letter and relieving letter and 26 As , I dont even have form 16s. what should I do?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Do you have access to bank statements? Did you file ITR? These along with 26AS, joining letter and relieving letter should be sufficient.

Additionally, mail your Company asking for duplicate payslips and RnR letter on company letterhead from the period? If you get the same, upload them. If they respond saying no, then ask for reference letters etc... Create a trail mail and upload it as a proof for CO to showcase you tried all avenues to get the data but company did not provide the same. 


If you are on good terms with a supervisor or manager, go for statutory declaration route. There are applicants here who have provided stat declarations. You can ask them for content.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

wrecker said:


> Do you have access to bank statements? Did you file ITR? These along with 26AS, joining letter and relieving letter should be sufficient.
> 
> Additionally, mail your Company asking for duplicate payslips and RnR letter on company letterhead from the period? If you get the same, upload them. If they respond saying no, then ask for reference letters etc... Create a trail mail and upload it as a proof for CO to showcase you tried all avenues to get the data but company did not provide the same.
> 
> 
> If you are on good terms with a supervisor or manager, go for statutory declaration route. There are applicants here who have provided stat declarations. You can ask them for content.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for sharing the information

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid

Guys for one of my employment i was getting salary in cash however at my utmost request they have agreed to provide same in the bank. However to submit this as proof in the visa application i will be having only one salary credited in the bank. ( as i have to submit visa application) shall j proceed witht this one salary submission ... is it ok.. or i shouldnt submit it now and wait till CO asks for third party( as by that time i ll probably be having 2/3 salaries desposited in that account ).. thanks


----------



## jerryniks

internationalcanuck said:


> Thanks man!
> Hoping everyone else gets a speedy grant.
> I think most "seniors" who have been regularly posting got their grant. However I know form the emotions after things move to waiting over 6 months, you become a "silent observer" since there's nothing left to do except wait.


So true, you hit the bulls eye


----------



## DefCon

Hi guys

I just wanted to know my chance of a Direct Grant. Here are the documents I have front-loaded.

1. Birth Certificate, NID, Passport - 30pts
2. AU Masters Degree Transcripts and Certificates from UTS - 5pts
3. UK Bachelors Degree Transcripts and Certificates from Greenwich
4. PCC from UK, AU and Bangladesh
5. ACS PY Certificate and Transcript - 5pts
6. Skills Assessment - 5pts
6. PTE Score Report - 20pts
7. My own company incorporation and dissolution documents from 2012-2014 (uploaded these because there was a Offshore Work section)

Anzsco: 261312 - Developer Programmer

Invited: 11th September 2018
Lodged: 14th September 2018
Medical Clearance: 16th September 2018

Total: 75 points

I did not claim any work experience. Just wanted your thoughts on the documents I have uploaded, are they sufficient for a DG? 

Thank you so much for your feedback.


----------



## hulkb86

internationalcanuck said:


> GUYS! I'm happy to announce I received my Visa grant today! Thanks everyone for the support, and listing to the moaning and complaining! GUNBUN, RAULPOP1 and others it's been great chatting with you and getting to know you on this forum! Hope we can meet up in Australia!
> 
> The visa grant is bittersweet as my partner was not granted his visa. The case officer was not satisfied with the documentation, as well as he is still married. IT's very difficult to prove a de facto partner while living in a muslim country.
> I will be looking at further options with a migration agent for his to come over on a partner visa.


Congrats and good luck bro! I guess the DHA folks were reading that you are gonna step downtown to meet them, probably they didn't wish to give you the trouble of visiting them 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chewbacca36

Hi @internationlcanuck,

Congrats on your grant. Do you mind sharing what documents you sent to DOHA to prove your defacto relationship?




internationalcanuck said:


> GUYS! I'm happy to announce I received my Visa grant today! Thanks everyone for the support, and listing to the moaning and complaining! GUNBUN, RAULPOP1 and others it's been great chatting with you and getting to know you on this forum! Hope we can meet up in Australia!
> 
> The visa grant is bittersweet as my partner was not granted his visa. The case officer was not satisfied with the documentation, as well as he is still married. IT's very difficult to prove a de facto partner while living in a muslim country.
> I will be looking at further options with a migration agent for his to come over on a partner visa.


----------



## wrecker

DefCon said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just wanted to know my chance of a Direct Grant. Here are the documents I have front-loaded.
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate, NID, Passport - 30pts
> 2. AU Masters Degree Transcripts and Certificates from UTS - 5pts
> 3. UK Bachelors Degree Transcripts and Certificates from Greenwich
> 4. PCC from UK, AU and Bangladesh
> 5. ACS PY Certificate and Transcript - 5pts
> 6. Skills Assessment - 5pts
> 6. PTE Score Report - 20pts
> 7. My own company incorporation and dissolution documents from 2012-2014 (uploaded these because there was a Offshore Work section)
> 
> Anzsco: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 
> Invited: 11th September 2018
> Lodged: 14th September 2018
> Medical Clearance: 16th September 2018
> 
> Total: 75 points
> 
> I did not claim any work experience. Just wanted your thoughts on the documents I have uploaded, are they sufficient for a DG?
> 
> Thank you so much for your feedback.


The points have got nothing to do with Grant. Points are required only to get invitation. After getting invitation and while lodging visa you will have to provide evidence of all the points you claimed at time of EOI submission. Quickness of grant depends on quality of evidence provided and nobody can give you any definitive answer. It is completely upto CO's discretion.

Just a small observation, the points you mentioned are totalling to 65 and not 75. Have you missed something? Points for Bachelor's degree? If I add 15 points for bachelors, the points come to 80. Please check again. If the evidence don't match point claim, you can get a straight refusal, without even a NJL. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Guys, I have not uploaded the ACS skills assessment report pdf. I mentioned the reference number in the form. I read someone did, id it important. It was not a part of the dropdown for relevant docs for workex so I didnt.


----------



## DefCon

wrecker said:


> The points have got nothing to do with Grant. Points are required only to get invitation. After getting invitation and while lodging visa you will have to provide evidence of all the points you claimed at time of EOI submission. Quickness of grant depends on quality of evidence provided and nobody can give you any definitive answer. It is completely upto CO's discretion.
> 
> Just a small observation, the points you mentioned are totalling to 65 and not 75. Have you missed something? Points for Bachelor's degree? If I add 15 points for bachelors, the points come to 80. Please check again. If the evidence don't match point claim, you can get a straight refusal, without even a NJL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks wrecker for your information.
Here are the points breakdown
AU Masters Degree - 15 points
PTE - 20 points
AGE - 30 points
Professional Year (ACS) - 5 points
2 Years study requirement - 5 points

All documents are genuine and certified by AU JP as I have applied for 485, 2 years ago.


----------



## DefCon

Sorry in my earlier post, I made point calculation mistakes. The actual one is given above.


----------



## wrecker

DefCon said:


> Sorry in my earlier post, I made point calculation mistakes. The actual one is given above.


I understand. no problem mate. All the best for your lodgement. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DefCon

wrecker said:


> I understand. no problem mate. All the best for your lodgement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just one last question, as I have not claimed any points for work experience, it’s ok that I did not upload any work relevant documents, right?

I did mention everything on form 80 and in EOI. Also I made sure I selected “Work is not relevant work experience”.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

redato said:


> Hi guys, I need your help🙏
> I need to increase my points by getting 20 points with the english.
> So far I have taken the ielts twice and iam around 7 overall. do you think it is feasable to get an 8 in each branch in a couple of months. I feel like i am not improving anymore while i put a lot of effort . Thanks for your advices


Hi, 

Try PTE with dedicated efforts and you can score 79+ in all modules.
PTE format is difficult and confusing as compared to IELTS but easy to score and that is what we want.
Believe me, scoring 8.0 band in each module is almost impossible in IELTS but is quite easy in PTE.


----------



## wrecker

DefCon said:


> Just one last question, as I have not claimed any points for work experience, it’s ok that I did not upload any work relevant documents, right?
> 
> I did mention everything on form 80 and in EOI. Also I made sure I selected “Work is not relevant work experience”.


Your understanding is correct. 

However, if CO wants, he may ask for any documents related to anything mentioned in Form 80. This rarely happens. so don't bother about it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AP1187

Yes, I applied for while being in Australia on 457. 

I have been in Australia since Jan 2017 but applied for PR in Apr 2018. My 457 is valid till 2020 so as such there is no real hurry but getting a PR opens up a lot of options esp. when Aus is trying to follow US in getting and transferring work visas stricter. I really hope what you said doesn't happen and they don't put my application on the back burner because my 457 is good till 2020.




internationalcanuck said:


> Did you lodge while you're in Australia on the 457?
> If you applied in Jan. 17th and you were onshore, I would have expected a faster grant.
> However maybe you're in the back of the queue since you have a 457 and it's good for 4/5 years, so you really don't have to worry.


----------



## Saif

I've asked this before, can someone please answer...
1. I have not uploaded 10th marksheet as proof of birth, have uploaded passport, aadhaar and DL. Is it essential? I dont have a birth cert.
2. I have not scanned/signed the back of the photo since I uploaded digital copies as received from the photo studio. Is it required?


----------



## internationalcanuck

If you applied in april though, you haven't been waiting that long, you're within the normal proecssing times. It just sucks watching others getting a grant in only 3 months.
But you are already in the country working and living the dream that many others are still wishing for.



AP1187 said:


> Yes, I applied for while being in Australia on 457.
> 
> I have been in Australia since Jan 2017 but applied for PR in Apr 2018. My 457 is valid till 2020 so as such there is no real hurry but getting a PR opens up a lot of options esp. when Aus is trying to follow US in getting and transferring work visas stricter. I really hope what you said doesn't happen and they don't put my application on the back burner because my 457 is good till 2020.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Haha yeah I think so!
I also sent them an e-mail, as well as filled out a complaint form the same day just a few hours before I got my grant lol
Maybe that's why lol



hulkb86 said:


> Congrats and good luck bro! I guess the DHA folks were reading that you are gonna step downtown to meet them, probably they didn't wish to give you the trouble of visiting them
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AP1187

Did you reply to the gsm email? Since your application was still under their stated processing time, what did you complain?

I may try to follow the same route. So far I have called the helpline thrice and got the operator to leave a message for the CO twice but to no avail.




internationalcanuck said:


> Haha yeah I think so!
> I also sent them an e-mail, as well as filled out a complaint form the same day just a few hours before I got my grant lol
> Maybe that's why lol


----------



## AP1187

That's true. I have also lived in US for 4.5 years of which I worked for 2.5 yrs ( other 2 years were for MS), but I definitely find working and living in Aus much better than that in US.



internationalcanuck said:


> If you applied in april though, you haven't been waiting that long, you're within the normal proecssing times. It just sucks watching others getting a grant in only 3 months.
> But you are already in the country working and living the dream that many others are still wishing for.


----------



## DivAus

Hi All,
Anybody who is working at Infosys India and have applied for 189 PR or already got grant, please leave me a message, want information.


----------



## internationalcanuck

People have a lot of questions regarding employment evidence regarding salary slips, etc. I will tell you my situation:
For my Australian employment (I was on an Australian 457 working visa sponsored by an employer):
- 1 salary slip per year I was employed from 2008-2013
- bank statements from 2011-2013 showing name of company for all salary deposits
- Superannuation annual statements showing contributions for all years of employment
- Income tax statements for 3 out of 4 income tax years
- PAYG statements for all years of employment

Non-Australian Employment (I was living in the UAE, where salary payslips are not common):
- no salary slips
- bank statements showing all deposits
- copy of my employment visa for each company, stating the company and my job title

All companies I had an RNR letter on company letterhead from HR stating my employment dates, salary, job title, duties, number of hours worked, confirmation it was full time employment.

Obviously everything is a case by case basis, the more 3rd party evidence you provide the better. I think because all of my work experience I was claiming points for was tied to being on employment visas, the Case Officer was confident of my employment status, despite a lack of salary slips. I can't say what would happen if you are in your home country claiming employment points without salary slips and you were paid in cash like some people. I'd expect your RnR statement should state that from the company you were paid in cash and try to get some kind of accounting evidence from your company that they were keeping track of your salary.


----------



## amitmishra04

internationalcanuck said:


> Thanks man!
> Hoping everyone else gets a speedy grant.
> I think most "seniors" who have been regularly posting got their grant. However I know form the emotions after things move to waiting over 6 months, you become a "silent observer" since there's nothing left to do except wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wahh IC , Finally . Congrats buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry about the partner . Things will fall in place soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do keep us in prayers all the seniors who were active in the past 6-8months and have finally got their grants . I guess as per my understanding all the guys have got their grans now or am i missing anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Congrats IC!! Gives us hope that our cases will also see the light of the day soon!!!!


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> I've asked this before, can someone please answer...
> 1. I have not uploaded 10th marksheet as proof of birth, have uploaded passport, aadhaar and DL. Is it essential? I dont have a birth cert.
> 2. I have not scanned/signed the back of the photo since I uploaded digital copies as received from the photo studio. Is it required?


Hey saif

1. upload the 10th marks card as many in this forum in the past have used this a DOB proof in the absence of BC. Just why to miss out even though u have updated other docs for DOB proof
2. No, that was required for hard copy or paper documents . Now its digital and digital pic is sufficient .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## immi.go

Hi everyone,

I received my grant earlier today. It was a direct grant. I applied through an agent and my track is mentioned below. All my documents were loaded upfront. Immitracker is updated as well.

While everything looks sorted now, there were times when the application got me worried and this forum provided a lot of support. I thank everyone on this thread for helping each other and me. Congratulations to everyone who received their grant today. For those waiting, remember you are most likely an email away from starting your new journey and my best wishes are with you.

I remain available on this forum and happy to explain what worked for me in the application process.

Decision to migrate - Late Dec 2017
Agent Finalized - 10. Jan. 2017
Filed ACS - Main Applicant - 30. Jan. 2018 // ANZSCO 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Filed ACS - Partner - 12. Mar. 2018
ACS Approval - Main - 04. Apr. 2018
ACS Approval - Partner - 27. Apr. 2018
Main Applicant PTE -12. Apr. 2018; Score- 90/90/90/90
Partner PTE - 06. Jun. 2018; Score - 90/90/90/90
Total Points - 80 (5 from partner)
EOI Applied (189) - 13. Apr. 2018
EOI Received (189) - 19. Jun. 2018
Visa Lodged - 01. Aug. 2018// Total of 4 applicants
Medicals - 10. Aug. 2018
VIsa Grant - 02. Nov. 2018 (Direct)
Offshore Applicant


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> Guys, I have not uploaded the ACS skills assessment report pdf. I mentioned the reference number in the form. I read someone did, id it important. It was not a part of the dropdown for relevant docs for workex so I didnt.


Then what did you upload as an evidence for skill assesment man?? 

Did u not get a separate section drop down as Skill Assesment, Evidence of ???? in attach document page?

Skill assesment report is a mandatory document 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## ankur14

Wow congratulations and all the best for the future. 


immi.go said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received my grant earlier today. It was a direct grant. I applied through an agent and my track is mentioned below. All my documents were loaded upfront. Immitracker is updated as well.
> 
> While everything looks sorted now, there were times when the application got me worried and this forum provided a lot of support. I thank everyone on this thread for helping each other and me. Congratulations to everyone who received their grant today. For those waiting, remember you are most likely an email away from starting your new journey and my best wishes are with you.
> 
> I remain available on this forum and happy to explain what worked for me in the application process.
> 
> Decision to migrate - Late Dec 2017
> Agent Finalized - 10. Jan. 2017
> Filed ACS - Main Applicant - 30. Jan. 2018 // ANZSCO 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> Filed ACS - Partner - 12. Mar. 2018
> ACS Approval - Main - 04. Apr. 2018
> ACS Approval - Partner - 27. Apr. 2018
> Main Applicant PTE -12. Apr. 2018; Score- 90/90/90/90
> Partner PTE - 06. Jun. 2018; Score - 90/90/90/90
> Total Points - 80 (5 from partner)
> EOI Applied (189) - 13. Apr. 2018
> EOI Received (189) - 19. Jun. 2018
> Visa Lodged - 01. Aug. 2018// Total of 4 applicants
> Medicals - 10. Aug. 2018
> VIsa Grant - 02. Nov. 2018 (Direct)
> Offshore Applicant


----------



## bssanthosh47

immi.go said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received my grant earlier today. It was a direct grant. I applied through an agent and my track is mentioned below. All my documents were loaded upfront. Immitracker is updated as well.
> 
> While everything looks sorted now, there were times when the application got me worried and this forum provided a lot of support. I thank everyone on this thread for helping each other and me. Congratulations to everyone who received their grant today. For those waiting, remember you are most likely an email away from starting your new journey and my best wishes are with you.
> 
> I remain available on this forum and happy to explain what worked for me in the application process.
> 
> Decision to migrate - Late Dec 2017
> Agent Finalized - 10. Jan. 2017
> Filed ACS - Main Applicant - 30. Jan. 2018 // ANZSCO 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> Filed ACS - Partner - 12. Mar. 2018
> ACS Approval - Main - 04. Apr. 2018
> ACS Approval - Partner - 27. Apr. 2018
> Main Applicant PTE -12. Apr. 2018; Score- 90/90/90/90
> Partner PTE - 06. Jun. 2018; Score - 90/90/90/90
> Total Points - 80 (5 from partner)
> EOI Applied (189) - 13. Apr. 2018
> EOI Received (189) - 19. Jun. 2018
> Visa Lodged - 01. Aug. 2018// Total of 4 applicants
> Medicals - 10. Aug. 2018
> VIsa Grant - 02. Nov. 2018 (Direct)
> Offshore Applicant


Congrats buddy !

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## amitkb

immi.go said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received my grant earlier today. It was a direct grant. I applied through an agent and my track is mentioned below. All my documents were loaded upfront. Immitracker is updated as well.
> 
> While everything looks sorted now, there were times when the application got me worried and this forum provided a lot of support. I thank everyone on this thread for helping each other and me. Congratulations to everyone who received their grant today. For those waiting, remember you are most likely an email away from starting your new journey and my best wishes are with you.
> 
> I remain available on this forum and happy to explain what worked for me in the application process.
> 
> Decision to migrate - Late Dec 2017
> Agent Finalized - 10. Jan. 2017
> Filed ACS - Main Applicant - 30. Jan. 2018 // ANZSCO 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> Filed ACS - Partner - 12. Mar. 2018
> ACS Approval - Main - 04. Apr. 2018
> ACS Approval - Partner - 27. Apr. 2018
> Main Applicant PTE -12. Apr. 2018; Score- 90/90/90/90
> Partner PTE - 06. Jun. 2018; Score - 90/90/90/90
> Total Points - 80 (5 from partner)
> EOI Applied (189) - 13. Apr. 2018
> EOI Received (189) - 19. Jun. 2018
> Visa Lodged - 01. Aug. 2018// Total of 4 applicants
> Medicals - 10. Aug. 2018
> VIsa Grant - 02. Nov. 2018 (Direct)
> Offshore Applicant




Many congratulations to the whole family 




189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## wrecker

immi.go said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received my grant earlier today. It was a direct grant. I applied through an agent and my track is mentioned below. All my documents were loaded upfront. Immitracker is updated as well.
> 
> While everything looks sorted now, there were times when the application got me worried and this forum provided a lot of support. I thank everyone on this thread for helping each other and me. Congratulations to everyone who received their grant today. For those waiting, remember you are most likely an email away from starting your new journey and my best wishes are with you.
> 
> I remain available on this forum and happy to explain what worked for me in the application process.
> 
> Decision to migrate - Late Dec 2017
> Agent Finalized - 10. Jan. 2017
> Filed ACS - Main Applicant - 30. Jan. 2018 // ANZSCO 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> Filed ACS - Partner - 12. Mar. 2018
> ACS Approval - Main - 04. Apr. 2018
> ACS Approval - Partner - 27. Apr. 2018
> Main Applicant PTE -12. Apr. 2018; Score- 90/90/90/90
> Partner PTE - 06. Jun. 2018; Score - 90/90/90/90
> Total Points - 80 (5 from partner)
> EOI Applied (189) - 13. Apr. 2018
> EOI Received (189) - 19. Jun. 2018
> Visa Lodged - 01. Aug. 2018// Total of 4 applicants
> Medicals - 10. Aug. 2018
> VIsa Grant - 02. Nov. 2018 (Direct)
> Offshore Applicant


Many congratulations! All the best for upcoming journey 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

internationalcanuck said:


> GUYS! I'm happy to announce I received my Visa grant today! Thanks everyone for the support, and listing to the moaning and complaining! GUNBUN, RAULPOP1 and others it's been great chatting with you and getting to know you on this forum! Hope we can meet up in Australia!
> 
> The visa grant is bittersweet as my partner was not granted his visa. The case officer was not satisfied with the documentation, as well as he is still married. IT's very difficult to prove a de facto partner while living in a muslim country.
> I will be looking at further options with a migration agent for his to come over on a partner visa.


congrats and good luck


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes I replied to the GSM e-mail (despite my agent refusing to do so, when I asked to send a message, because my CO letter said to respond to the e-mail below).

I sent 1 e-mail to the GSM confirm to them when I responded with all the documents on myimmiaccount and just made a request if they require anymore information. I made sure to put all of the application information they stated in the CO letter in the e-mail (passport #, TRN, application ID, etc.)

I called them a few weeks later, while the man what polite and friendly he just gave the standard response that they received all my documents and it was just a matter of time to wait.

My second e-mail and subsequent complaint stated it had been over two months, and my company and brought me to australia on a 400subclass for work, and requested if they needed any further information.

It may have been stating that I had a 400 subclass visa and was in australia that helped. Someone was probably like "oh **** he's already working in Australia, send the grant!".

If I was still overseas, and I probably wouldn't have pushed as hard.





AP1187 said:


> Did you reply to the gsm email? Since your application was still under their stated processing time, what did you complain?
> 
> I may try to follow the same route. So far I have called the helpline thrice and got the operator to leave a message for the CO twice but to no avail.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



immi.go said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received my grant earlier today. It was a direct grant. I applied through an agent and my track is mentioned below. All my documents were loaded upfront. Immitracker is updated as well.
> 
> While everything looks sorted now, there were times when the application got me worried and this forum provided a lot of support. I thank everyone on this thread for helping each other and me. Congratulations to everyone who received their grant today. For those waiting, remember you are most likely an email away from starting your new journey and my best wishes are with you.
> 
> I remain available on this forum and happy to explain what worked for me in the application process.
> 
> Decision to migrate - Late Dec 2017
> Agent Finalized - 10. Jan. 2017
> Filed ACS - Main Applicant - 30. Jan. 2018 // ANZSCO 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> Filed ACS - Partner - 12. Mar. 2018
> ACS Approval - Main - 04. Apr. 2018
> ACS Approval - Partner - 27. Apr. 2018
> Main Applicant PTE -12. Apr. 2018; Score- 90/90/90/90
> Partner PTE - 06. Jun. 2018; Score - 90/90/90/90
> Total Points - 80 (5 from partner)
> EOI Applied (189) - 13. Apr. 2018
> EOI Received (189) - 19. Jun. 2018
> Visa Lodged - 01. Aug. 2018// Total of 4 applicants
> Medicals - 10. Aug. 2018
> VIsa Grant - 02. Nov. 2018 (Direct)
> Offshore Applicant


----------



## shekar.ym

immi.go said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received my grant earlier today. It was a direct grant. I applied through an agent and my track is mentioned below. All my documents were loaded upfront. Immitracker is updated as well.
> 
> While everything looks sorted now, there were times when the application got me worried and this forum provided a lot of support. I thank everyone on this thread for helping each other and me. Congratulations to everyone who received their grant today. For those waiting, remember you are most likely an email away from starting your new journey and my best wishes are with you.
> 
> I remain available on this forum and happy to explain what worked for me in the application process.
> 
> Decision to migrate - Late Dec 2017
> Agent Finalized - 10. Jan. 2017
> Filed ACS - Main Applicant - 30. Jan. 2018 // ANZSCO 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> Filed ACS - Partner - 12. Mar. 2018
> ACS Approval - Main - 04. Apr. 2018
> ACS Approval - Partner - 27. Apr. 2018
> Main Applicant PTE -12. Apr. 2018; Score- 90/90/90/90
> Partner PTE - 06. Jun. 2018; Score - 90/90/90/90
> Total Points - 80 (5 from partner)
> EOI Applied (189) - 13. Apr. 2018
> EOI Received (189) - 19. Jun. 2018
> Visa Lodged - 01. Aug. 2018// Total of 4 applicants
> Medicals - 10. Aug. 2018
> VIsa Grant - 02. Nov. 2018 (Direct)
> Offshore Applicant


congrats and good luck


----------



## hulkb86

immi.go said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received my grant earlier today. It was a direct grant. I applied through an agent and my track is mentioned below. All my documents were loaded upfront. Immitracker is updated as well.
> 
> While everything looks sorted now, there were times when the application got me worried and this forum provided a lot of support. I thank everyone on this thread for helping each other and me. Congratulations to everyone who received their grant today. For those waiting, remember you are most likely an email away from starting your new journey and my best wishes are with you.
> 
> I remain available on this forum and happy to explain what worked for me in the application process.
> 
> Decision to migrate - Late Dec 2017
> Agent Finalized - 10. Jan. 2017
> Filed ACS - Main Applicant - 30. Jan. 2018 // ANZSCO 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> Filed ACS - Partner - 12. Mar. 2018
> ACS Approval - Main - 04. Apr. 2018
> ACS Approval - Partner - 27. Apr. 2018
> Main Applicant PTE -12. Apr. 2018; Score- 90/90/90/90
> Partner PTE - 06. Jun. 2018; Score - 90/90/90/90
> Total Points - 80 (5 from partner)
> EOI Applied (189) - 13. Apr. 2018
> EOI Received (189) - 19. Jun. 2018
> Visa Lodged - 01. Aug. 2018// Total of 4 applicants
> Medicals - 10. Aug. 2018
> VIsa Grant - 02. Nov. 2018 (Direct)
> Offshore Applicant


Congrats and all the best!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

rkhalid said:


> Guys for one of my employment i was getting salary in cash however at my utmost request they have agreed to provide same in the bank. However to submit this as proof in the visa application i will be having only one salary credited in the bank. ( as i have to submit visa application) shall j proceed witht this one salary submission ... is it ok.. or i shouldnt submit it now and wait till CO asks for third party( as by that time i ll probably be having 2/3 salaries desposited in that account ).. thanks


it depends on CO. 
CO might ask for third party evidence related to employment like tax documents, salary slips


----------



## New_Monk

Hi All,

Please advise how much is waiting period for invite. 

ICT-BA 261111
ACS: 70 points
EOI: 17 Dec 2017

Awaiting invite. 

Regards,
Ankur


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

New_Monk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advise how much is waiting period for invite.
> 
> ICT-BA 261111
> ACS: 70 points
> EOI: 17 Dec 2017
> 
> Awaiting invite.
> 
> Regards,
> Ankur
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


unofficial estimates..so calculate yourself

189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


----------



## vivinlobo

One of my employer has mentioned I worked 8 hours per day in my RnR... Is it OK?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> One of my employer has mentioned I worked 8 hours per day in my RnR... Is it OK??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Should be alright. That is full time employment.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

I got RnR for 6 years of employment with 3 of my employers... But Im really scared to request my current employer... Is it sufficient or still I should go ahead asking? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Dear experts,

Has anybody provided functional English (English Test Certificate) for partner together with application? There is no option for it in the application and just wondering where to upload it? Should I just wait until CO ask for it after applying?

I have one more question. While applying there is a question whether my partner/spouse has taken any English exam within last 3 years. Why they ask this question when Functional English is only valid 1 year?


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> I got RnR for 6 years of employment with 3 of my employers... But Im really scared to request my current employer... Is it sufficient or still I should go ahead asking?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


If you have claimed experience from your current job, you will need evidence to prove it. If you have rest of the documents like joining letter, pay slips, Tax returns, superannuation /Provident fund, bank statements etc... you can take a chance and see. If CO does ask for it, you will have no choice but to provide it.

Alternatively, if you are on good terms with your supervisor or manager, you can ask him/her to sign a statutory declaration, which includes your role and responsibilities, which you can upload instead of RnR.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Has anybody provided functional English (English Test Certificate) for partner together with application? There is no option for it in the application and just wondering where to upload it? Should I just wait until CO ask for it after applying?
> 
> I have one more question. While applying there is a question whether my partner/spouse has taken any English exam within last 3 years. Why they ask this question when Functional English is only valid 1 year?


I applied in May so that was before the new changes that came in place onn1st July. 

There was a specific section which asked Proof for Spouse' Functional English. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

wrecker said:


> If you have claimed experience from your current job, you will need evidence to prove it. If you have rest of the documents like joining letter, pay slips, Tax returns, superannuation /Provident fund, bank statements etc... you can take a chance and see. If CO does ask for it, you will have no choice but to provide it.
> 
> Alternatively, if you are on good terms with your supervisor or manager, you can ask him/her to sign a statutory declaration, which includes your role and responsibilities, which you can upload instead of RnR.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks you so much bro hopefully it should go in my favour. Getting RnR is more difficult than giving PTE 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> Then what did you upload as an evidence for skill assesment man??
> 
> Did u not get a separate section drop down as Skill Assesment, Evidence of ???? in attach document page?
> 
> Skill assesment report is a mandatory document
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


I'm going crazy, it was there and I attached it a few days ago but when I reviewed today I just couldn't see the skill assessment section (i'm sure it wasnt there today) and uploaded the ACS report under other documents once again. Hope this duplicity wont cause an issue.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> Thanks you so much bro hopefully it should go in my favour. Getting RnR is more difficult than giving PTE
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Completely understand what you mean. It can be very awkward to let your employer k now about your plan to move out especially since you don't have a grant in hand. I guess COs also understand. They are human as well. 

Just to give you a trick, you can always ask your employer for RnR on pretext of pursuing a home loan which requires you to showcase your current employment and role in current organization. The reason you ask for this letter is so that you can get 3 month installment insurance if you were to lose the job. Will never raise a doubt to your employer. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hey saif
> 
> 1. upload the 10th marks card as many in this forum in the past have used this a DOB proof in the absence of BC. Just why to miss out even though u have updated other docs for DOB proof
> 2. No, that was required for hard copy or paper documents . Now its digital and digital pic is sufficient .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


1. Just did.
2. Nothing to do then, thanks mate!


----------



## intruder_

Any pointers on how you guys handled multiple Form 16, I ask this as the digital signature obviously gets messed up when you merge them together. Did you upload individual to keep the authenticity of the document intact?


----------



## Ptera

wrecker said:


> I applied in May so that was before the new changes that came in place onn1st July.
> 
> There was a specific section which asked Proof for Spouse' Functional English.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


yes, bro! I´ve read that before July there was a section for it. But now, there is no section to upload it and in the application they ask whether the partner took English exam in last 3 years and if yes, which level (functional, superior, etc). 
My wife took PTE (functional English) 14 month ago and I mentioned it whily applying but now I don´t know whether CO will be satisfied with it or she needs to take a new one.. 
Do you know how much time CO gives to provide the English prove?


----------



## vivinlobo

wrecker said:


> Completely understand what you mean. It can be very awkward to let your employer k now about your plan to move out especially since you don't have a grant in hand. I guess COs also understand. They are human as well.
> 
> Just to give you a trick, you can always ask your employer for RnR on pretext of pursuing a home loan which requires you to showcase your current employment and role in current organization. The reason you ask for this letter is so that you can get 3 month installment insurance if you were to lose the job. Will never raise a doubt to your employer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes this must do 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

vivinlobo said:


> I got RnR for 6 years of employment with 3 of my employers... But Im really scared to request my current employer... Is it sufficient or still I should go ahead asking?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




Yes if possible try to get RnR letter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New_Monk

shekar.ym said:


> unofficial estimates..so calculate yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah



Thank You. 

I already got 20 in PTE, not sure what else I can do to up the score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

New_Monk said:


> Thank You.
> 
> I already got 20 in PTE, not sure what else I can do to up the score.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Become a NAATI translator (5 Points), get your spouse experience assessed (5 Points).

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Ptera said:


> yes, bro! I´ve read that before July there was a section for it. But now, there is no section to upload it and in the application they ask whether the partner took English exam in last 3 years and if yes, which level (functional, superior, etc).
> My wife took PTE (functional English) 14 month ago and I mentioned it whily applying but now I don´t know whether CO will be satisfied with it or she needs to take a new one..
> Do you know how much time CO gives to provide the English prove?


Any CO contact, you get 28 days to respond back.
If it is an option, your wife can appear for PTE now and upload the latest PTE score.
Or you can get a letter from her graduation college that her medium of instruction was in English...this is another option to prove functional English


----------



## bssanthosh47

Ptera said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Has anybody provided functional English (English Test Certificate) for partner together with application? There is no option for it in the application and just wondering where to upload it? Should I just wait until CO ask for it after applying?
> 
> I have one more question. While applying there is a question whether my partner/spouse has taken any English exam within last 3 years. Why they ask this question when Functional English is only valid 1 year?


Yes, i remember one more of my friend saying his wife too took PTE/IELTS and he clicked yes and keyed in the score in the 17 page form . But there was no section to attach the document or test certificate in the attach document section . He went ahead and attached the test score report in OTHERS section .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> I'm going crazy, it was there and I attached it a few days ago but when I reviewed today I just couldn't see the skill assessment section (i'm sure it wasnt there today) and uploaded the ACS report under other documents once again. Hope this duplicity wont cause an issue.
> Thanks for your reply.


The Immiaccount is undergoing updates regularly , might be a glitch . dont get stressed it will pop up hopefully . Many have previously reported similar scenarios . Wait for few days .
you have already taken the safety measure 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

shekar.ym said:


> Any CO contact, you get 28 days to respond back.
> If it is an option, your wife can appear for PTE now and upload the latest PTE score.
> Or you can get a letter from her graduation college that her medium of instruction was in English...this is another option to prove functional English


As shekar mentioned the second option is the cheaper option if you are not claiming partner points . One letter from college will solve the issue .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## New_Monk

wrecker said:


> Become a NAATI translator (5 Points), get your spouse experience assessed (5 Points).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




My wife is an Australian Citizen. I applied for my PR before marriage. I thought I will get PR in 6 months. 

Should I apply for Partner Visa and wait for another 9 months. Then again wait for 2 years to get PR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

wrecker said:


> I applied in May so that was before the new changes that came in place onn1st July.
> 
> There was a specific section which asked Proof for Spouse' Functional English.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Buddy , just a small query thats all 

Do you have a partner ? if yer have you claimed parter points ? If not claimed points did u give a college letter for functional english or english test report ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## wrecker

bssanthosh47 said:


> Buddy , just a small query thats all
> 
> Do you have a partner ? if yer have you claimed parter points ? If not claimed points did u give a college letter for functional english or english test report ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


My wife is the main applicant. I am the partner. we did not claim partner points.

For spouse functional english evidence, I submitted:

a. A bona fide certificate from my school which include date of joining and leaving and that the medium of instructions was English.

b. A letter from my university in US where I complete my MS, that language of instruction for my 2 year course was English.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

New_Monk said:


> My wife is an Australian Citizen. I applied for my PR before marriage. I thought I will get PR in 6 months.
> 
> Should I apply for Partner Visa and wait for another 9 months. Then again wait for 2 years to get PR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are not able to reach required score to get an invite, apply for partner visa since that process can start immediately. Once you have partner visa, you can always apply for PR. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

New_Monk said:


> My wife is an Australian Citizen. I applied for my PR before marriage. I thought I will get PR in 6 months.
> 
> Should I apply for Partner Visa and wait for another 9 months. Then again wait for 2 years to get PR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So are you waiting for Invite or grant?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

wrecker said:


> My wife is the main applicant. I am the partner. we did not claim partner points.
> 
> For spouse functional english evidence, I submitted:
> 
> a. A bona fide certificate from my school which include date of joining and leaving and that the medium of instructions was English.
> 
> b. A letter from my university in US where I complete my MS, that language of instruction for my 2 year course was English.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


thanks buddy . i asked your details for the below and to be double sure .

So the logic here is based on multiple and personal experience 

1)if your partner has given English test (PTE/IELTS) and you updated the details in the 17 page form ,in the attach document section there wont be any separate place to attach the report card . Attach it in others .
2) If you are attaching a letter from college for functional english proof and partner has not given english test (PTE/IELTS) then there will be a separate section for attaching the letter under "Language abilit - Functional English, Evidence of" This section will pop open to attach the evidence letter .

Hope this clears the confusion  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

wrecker said:


> My wife is the main applicant. I am the partner. we did not claim partner points.
> 
> For spouse functional english evidence, I submitted:
> 
> a. A bona fide certificate from my school which include date of joining and leaving and that the medium of instructions was English.
> 
> b. A letter from my university in US where I complete my MS, that language of instruction for my 2 year course was English.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Also can you share your ANZSCO and point break down if you dont mind ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> yes, bro! I´ve read that before July there was a section for it. But now, there is no section to upload it and in the application they ask whether the partner took English exam in last 3 years and if yes, which level (functional, superior, etc).
> My wife took PTE (functional English) 14 month ago and I mentioned it whily applying but now I don´t know whether CO will be satisfied with it or she needs to take a new one..
> Do you know how much time CO gives to provide the English prove?


Upload in others section. If your partners school/college/university coursework instruction were in English, get a bonafide letter stating the same. 

Please note, the scores should be within 12 months of lodgement. From that perspective your partner would require a retest or the college letter as I described above.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

bssanthosh47 said:


> thanks buddy . i asked your details for the below and to be double sure .
> 
> So the logic here is based on multiple and personal experience
> 
> 1)if your partner has given English test (PTE/IELTS) and you updated the details in the 17 page form ,in the attach document section there wont be any separate place to attach the report card . Attach it in others .
> 2) If you are attaching a letter from college for functional english proof and partner has not given english test (PTE/IELTS) then there will be a separate section for attaching the letter under "Language abilit - Functional English, Evidence of" This section will pop open to attach the evidence letter .
> 
> Hope this clears the confusion
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Seems correct. Sent you a pm

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Hi guys, for bank statements should we notarize or get stamp from the bank or nothing is required? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## New_Monk

wrecker said:


> If you are not able to reach required score to get an invite, apply for partner visa since that process can start immediately. Once you have partner visa, you can always apply for PR.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Thank you Wrecker. 

Should I apply for Partner Visa and Dependent Visa simultaneously? 
Considering I have already applied EOI for 189-ICT-BA (70 points) last year (Dec 2017). 

Also, my PTE score will expire in Dec 2018 (2 years). 

Note: Wife is Australian Citizen. 

Status: Awaiting Invite. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noor0911

*189 Grant for Aug*

Hi All,

I've seen many grants from Aug 2018 month. I applied on 11th of Aug but haven't heard anything back from DHA. I s this taking a bit longer because of adding partner in 189 application?

Thanks


----------



## wrecker

New_Monk said:


> Thank you Wrecker.
> 
> Should I apply for Partner Visa and Dependent Visa simultaneously?
> Considering I have already applied EOI for 189-ICT-BA (70 points) last year (Dec 2017).
> 
> Also, my PTE score will expire in Dec 2018 (2 years).
> 
> Note: Wife is Australian Citizen.
> 
> Status: Awaiting Invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Per Iscah estimates, which are decently accurate, you can expect an invite only after July 2019. If I were you, I would apply for a Partner Visa immediately. 

I would then in consultation with a MARA agent, apply for a tourist visa which would allow you to visit your spouse if that's something you want to do immediately. 

Once you are onshore, you can look at your future options. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

vivinlobo said:


> Hi guys, for bank statements should we notarize or get stamp from the bank or nothing is required?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


If it's an online extract nothing is required .it will be mentioned as auto generated and no deal sign is required . 
If it's a passbook hard copy scan make sure you scan the entire passbook including first and last pages. It will have all the details and bank seals .
If it's a statement request and you got the statement printed form your bank physically a bank seal and sign will do 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## vivinlobo

bssanthosh47 said:


> If it's an online extract nothing is required .it will be mentioned as auto generated and no deal sign is required .
> If it's a passbook hard copy scan make sure you scan the entire passbook including first and last pages. It will have all the details and bank seals .
> If it's a statement request and you got the statement printed form your bank physically a bank seal and sign will do
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks mate

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas

*Greetings,

I applied through an agent, I heard that I can use something called "Transaction Reference Number" to track the application status. Is this true ?*


----------



## ankur14

Yes, its a application number


Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Greetings,
> 
> I applied through an agent, I heard that I can use something called "Transaction Reference Number" to track the application status. Is this true ?*


----------



## bssanthosh47

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Greetings,
> 
> I applied through an agent, I heard that I can use something called "Transaction Reference Number" to track the application status. Is this true ?*


To be honest you can't track your application at all . 
You can use the TRN only when you call the DHA after your lead time of 8months and still you haven't received the grant . Till then nothing can be tracked nor done officially .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas

*Thank you guys

One more thing, what is the difference between SkillSelect and ImmiAccount ?*


----------



## bssanthosh47

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Thank you guys
> 
> One more thing, what is the difference between SkillSelect and ImmiAccount ?*


Skillselect is where you lodge your EOI and immiaccount is where u lodge your visa application 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas

bssanthosh47 said:


> Skillselect is where you lodge your EOI and immiaccount is where u lodge your visa application
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


*Does the immigration agent have control over both of them?
*


----------



## RockyRaj

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Greetings,
> 
> I applied through an agent, I heard that I can use something called "Transaction Reference Number" to track the application status. Is this true ?*




Get a copy of the application from the agent(Incase, if the agent asks why, indicate to verify the correctness of information) and at the bottom of each page you would note the TRN number. Together with that, primary applicants family name, DOB and passport detail you can import the application, once you create an immiaccount. Do this once application is lodged.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys, reading from the forum I came to know that few case officers ask for PF statements. I'm residing outside India from past 4 years. I couldn't activate my UAN number. Can someone help me how to get the pf statements. I have all other documents like ITR, form 16 and form 26AS. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

vivinlobo said:


> Guys, reading from the forum I came to know that few case officers ask for PF statements. I'm residing outside India from past 4 years. I couldn't activate my UAN number. Can someone help me how to get the pf statements. I have all other documents like ITR, form 16 and form 26AS.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




How did you get your skill assessment without those documents for the period of work in India?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkjuly15

While lodging visa, I attached my child's passport copy twice, as evidence for two different requirements.

Is attaching the same document more than once ok ? 

Have submitted my visa anyways, wanted to check if it has any impact.


----------



## vivinlobo

RockyRaj said:


> How did you get your skill assessment without those documents for the period of work in India?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have all those documents except PF statements.. I have bank statement where the PF was credited

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Anyone how to download the PF statements.. How do you get it from the HR or EPFO site? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Activate your UAN using the below link.

https://unifiedportal-mem.epfindia...._STATE_=18-7-A3E96A01C8BC6FDD465EB038811A708C

If you do not have the phone number mapped to UAN account than i think your employer can help you to activate it. All pf statements can be retrieved from uan portal after you successfully access your UAN account.


vivinlobo said:


> Guys, reading from the forum I came to know that few case officers ask for PF statements. I'm residing outside India from past 4 years. I couldn't activate my UAN number. Can someone help me how to get the pf statements. I have all other documents like ITR, form 16 and form 26AS.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ram1986

Yes you can track your application after you create an immiaccount... log in and import the application with TRN, Passport No. and Date of Birth..

Once imported you can view your application, documents uploaded by the agent and look for any messages (CO Contacts), etc. 

I applied through an agent and then did the above and now tracking it!





Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Greetings,
> 
> I applied through an agent, I heard that I can use something called "Transaction Reference Number" to track the application status. Is this true ?*


----------



## himsrj

ankur14 said:


> Activate your UAN using the below link.
> 
> https://unifiedportal-mem.epfindia...._STATE_=18-7-A3E96A01C8BC6FDD465EB038811A708C
> 
> If you do not have the phone number mapped to UAN account than i think your employer can help you to activate it. All pf statements can be retrieved from uan portal after you successfully access your UAN account.
> 
> 
> vivinlobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, reading from the forum I came to know that few case officers ask for PF statements. I'm residing outside India from past 4 years. I couldn't activate my UAN number. Can someone help me how to get the pf statements. I have all other documents like ITR, form 16 and form 26AS.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Just adding to that, some companies also have their own trust, for which uan might not work. In that case your payroll hr will provide you pf account statement.


----------



## vivinlobo

himsrj said:


> Just adding to it, some companies also have their own trust, for which uan might not work. In that case your payroll hr will provide you pf account statement.


Thanks for the info mate. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

himsrj said:


> Just adding to that, some companies also have their own trust, for which uan might not work. In that case your payroll hr will provide you pf account statement.


Perfectly correct 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

Hi, what is the best credit card to pay Visa fee from India. (which charges least for insternational transaction)?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

None of them. Use a forex card. On credit card you will be charged hefty amount of 300-400 AUD a surcharge/GST plus conversion fee whereas on forex it will be hardly 80 AUD surcharge/GST.


sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Hi, what is the best credit card to pay Visa fee from India. (which charges least for insternational transaction)?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hulkb86

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Hi, what is the best credit card to pay Visa fee from India. (which charges least for insternational transaction)?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


It is better off to opt for a Forex card rather than a debit or credit card, it would save you some GST and service charges.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

ankur14 said:


> None of them. Use a forex card. On credit card you will be charged hefty amount of 300-400 AUD a surcharge/GST plus conversion fee whereas on forex it will be hardly 80 AUD surcharge/GST.


Can you please explain about forex card? Is it a prepaid card or credit card? Can we convert the currency back in to INR, if there is any money left in the card?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Forex card works like a debit card with small issuing fee and loading charges. You can buy a multi currency card and get it loaded with AUD by paying 500-1000 load charges(inclusive of GST). When you do a payment, it will work as australian debit card and you will only charged for GST which i think is between 70-80 AUD for 2 people. Use below links to enquire about it. You can use the same card for ATM withdrawal, online transactions for Australian vendors and can use it anywhere in India. And yes, you can unload it to refund your AUD into INR(directly to your Indian bank account) with minimal charges. 

https://www.centrumforex.com/


sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Can you please explain about forex card? Is it a prepaid card or credit card? Can we convert the currency back in to INR, if there is any money left in the card?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

ankur14 said:


> Forex card works like a debit card with small issuing fee and loading charges. You can buy a multi currency card and get it loaded with AUD by paying 500-1000 load charges(inclusive of GST). When you do a payment, it will work as australian debit card and you will only charged for GST which i think is between 70-80 AUD for 2 people. Use below links to enquire about it.
> 
> https://www.centrumforex.com/


thank you very much

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

himsrj said:


> Just adding to that, some companies also have their own trust, for which uan might not work. In that case your payroll hr will provide you pf account statement.


Do you think hr will be able to get pf statement from 2011. Will they have any records?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

sharath121k said:


> Do you think hr will be able to get pf statement from 2011. Will they have any records?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


reach out to your HR. it depends from organization to organization.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

hi, somebody please share template or sample document for "one and the same person affidavit", my name is having little difference in passport and academic certificates. I want to get affidavit from notary.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## acc11241

Hi Guys,

Form 80, Part K - Character 
Question 36 
Have you, or any other person included in this
application, ever:
• been charged with any offence that is
currently awaiting legal action?

What does this question means, in my case , a false 498 a FIR is registered, Chargesheet not filed, please suggest if I need to say YES and provide details OR say NO and provide details under Additional Details page, I am not going to conceal anything with immigration. Please suggest.

Cheers


----------



## Saif

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Hi, what is the best credit card to pay Visa fee from India. (which charges least for insternational transaction)?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Hi mate I purchased a multi currency forex card from Hdfc at inr 500+gst, make sure you carry your original passport with you. I loaded aud 2000 initially. Then I went to the payment page and found the exact amount to be paid including the surcharge which came as aud 7609.13 for the 4 of us. Then I loaded the difference of aud 5609.13 aud in my forex card myself online , it takes 4-5 hours for the money to reflect and works on 5 weekdays only. Once this was done I went ahead and paid the exact visa fees! Nothing in my card now but it is valid for 5 years, so can be used for initial travel expenses later. Any further help let me know.


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Hi mate I purchased a multi currency forex card from Hdfc at inr 500+gst, make sure you carry your original passport with you. I loaded aud 2000 initially. Then I went to the payment page and found the exact amount to be paid including the surcharge which came as aud 7609.13 for the 4 of us. Then I loaded the difference of aud 5609.13 aud in my forex card myself online , it takes 4-5 hours for the money to reflect and works on 5 weekdays only. Once this was done I went ahead and paid the exact visa fees! Nothing in my card now but it is valid for 5 years, so can be used for initial travel expenses later. Any further help let me know.


What documents did HDFC ask for apart from passport as you have mentioned?


----------



## vivinlobo

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Form 80, Part K - Character
> Question 36
> Have you, or any other person included in this
> application, ever:
> • been charged with any offence that is
> currently awaiting legal action?
> 
> What does this question means, in my case , a false 498 a FIR is registered, Chargesheet not filed, please suggest if I need to say YES and provide details OR say NO and provide details under Additional Details page, I am not going to conceal anything with immigration. Please suggest.
> 
> Cheers


Have you got your PCC done. If PCC is given then i think it won't matter as you said there was no charge against you. However, it is only my opinion which may be wrong. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

vivinlobo said:


> Have you got your PCC done. If PCC is given then i think it won't matter as you said there was no charge against you. However, it is only my opinion which may be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I came to this opinion because they have asked if charged. Expert opinion is required. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

vivinlobo said:


> I came to this opinion because they have asked if charged. Expert opinion is required.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


If your chargesheet is still pending it may be a different story. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

vivinlobo said:


> I came to this opinion because they have asked if charged. Expert opinion is required.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




Consult an immigration agent. Don’t rely on opinions and suggestions on forums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Form 80, Part K - Character
> Question 36
> Have you, or any other person included in this
> application, ever:
> • been charged with any offence that is
> currently awaiting legal action?
> 
> What does this question means, in my case , a false 498 a FIR is registered, Chargesheet not filed, please suggest if I need to say YES and provide details OR say NO and provide details under Additional Details page, I am not going to conceal anything with immigration. Please suggest.
> 
> Cheers


This calls for a professional advice buddy . Pls take some MARA agents help 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## New_Monk

wrecker said:


> Per Iscah estimates, which are decently accurate, you can expect an invite only after July 2019. If I were you, I would apply for a Partner Visa immediately.
> 
> I would then in consultation with a MARA agent, apply for a tourist visa which would allow you to visit your spouse if that's something you want to do immediately.
> 
> Once you are onshore, you can look at your future options.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Thank you. 

Have submitted Partner Visa subclass 309 today. It will take another 13 months to get it. 

Meanwhile, if I receive invitation for 189 Visa by July 2019, I am expecting to get the grant in another 8 months.


----------



## wrecker

New_Monk said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Have submitted Partner Visa subclass 309 today. It will take another 13 months to get it.
> 
> Meanwhile, if I receive invitation for 189 Visa by July 2019, I am expecting to get the grant in another 8 months.


Seems like a good plan. All the best, mate!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

shekar.ym said:


> Any CO contact, you get 28 days to respond back.
> If it is an option, your wife can appear for PTE now and upload the latest PTE score.
> Or you can get a letter from her graduation college that her medium of instruction was in English...this is another option to prove functional English


Thanks for your reply mate!

It means I can submit all documents which I have for my wife (such as PTE which is 14 month old and letter from the University but for uncompleted study) and if CO will be satisfied, it´s okey but if not, he/she will give us 28 days for providing new PTE score, etc? Correct?


----------



## shekar.ym

Ptera said:


> Thanks for your reply mate!
> 
> It means I can submit all documents which I have for my wife (such as PTE which is 14 month old and letter from the University but for uncompleted study) and if CO will be satisfied, it´s okey but if not, he/she will give us 28 days for providing new PTE score, etc? Correct?


CO contact for any type of additional documents you will have 28 days to reply. if you need additional time, you need to explain it to CO.


----------



## hash007

Hi,
I have an issue with my Iqama. My name and DOB are wrong. I tried to correct DOB but the are requesting a 30 year old passport which I don’t have. How I can correct this I don’t know. I tried all sources according to Jawazat, there is no way out. All my other documents , passport, birth certificate, high school mark sheet previous passports, National ID card etc. all are consistent in both name and DOB. I am planning to mention the descripancy in Form-80, submit my iqama copy as it is with translation. 
Kindly let me know if this is a solution that worked for someone or you have another advise.


----------



## Ptera

wrecker said:


> Upload in others section. If your partners school/college/university coursework instruction were in English, get a bonafide letter stating the same.
> 
> Please note, the scores should be within 12 months of lodgement. From that perspective your partner would require a retest or the college letter as I described above.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend! I think we will wait until CO ask for it..
It´s true that after visa submission there is an option available for additional documents. I uploaded PTE result (14 month old) of my wife. In addition, I uploaded the letter from University that she studied 1 year completely in English (the study was not completed). Let´s see..


----------



## Ismiya

6 months 21 days and counting...


----------



## itssujan

Ismiya said:


> 6 months 21 days and counting...


When did you apply

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Lodged April 15th and got Co contact for form 815 on Aug 21...


itssujan said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 months 21 days and counting...
> 
> 
> 
> When did you apply
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## rahulpop1

Ismiya said:


> Lodged April 15th and got Co contact for form 815 on Aug 21...




You will get it soon.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Hi everyone. I have lodged my 189 visa. Where can we do medicals in Hyderabad. Can someone help me with medical centers in this regard


----------



## amitmishra04

Ismiya said:


> 6 months 21 days and counting...


Going one up on you ... 7 months 11 days and counting...

Lodged 25 Mar
CO contact 13 Aug


----------



## rahulpop1

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Form 80, Part K - Character
> Question 36
> Have you, or any other person included in this
> application, ever:
> • been charged with any offence that is
> currently awaiting legal action?
> 
> What does this question means, in my case , a false 498 a FIR is registered, Chargesheet not filed, please suggest if I need to say YES and provide details OR say NO and provide details under Additional Details page, I am not going to conceal anything with immigration. Please suggest.
> 
> Cheers




As charged sheet is not filed, What’s the current status of that FIR?
Do you think you will be able to get PCC? If You can get PCC then answer could be NO as it’s not pending for legal action or decision. 
But again as someone has already mentioned, it would be wise to consult a MARA agent if you have doubts rather than depending on our layman comments.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Divkasi said:


> Hi everyone. I have lodged my 189 visa. Where can we do medicals in Hyderabad. Can someone help me with medical centers in this regard




1)
Centre for Migration Medicine
Summary
Medical and Radiology examinations
Street address

8-2-293/HH/89, MLA Colony
ACB HQ Office Road
Banjara Hills Road 12
Hyderabad 500 034
Telangana
Telephone

+91 85 0077 7000
+91 40 2360 7770
Electronic contact
[email protected]



2)
GYD Diagnostics and Clinics
Summary
Medical and Radiology examinations
Street address

6-1-126 and 127/4, Padma Rao Nagar
(lane opposite Gharounda Supermarket)
Secunderabad 500025
Telephone

+91 40 4241 4142
+91 40 4241 4143
+91 40 4241 4144
+91 40 4241 4145
Fax
+91 40 4241 4146
Electronic contact
[email protected]
Website
http://www.gydhealth.com


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

rahulpop1 said:


> Centre for Migration Medicine
> Summary
> Medical and Radiology examinations
> Street address
> 
> 8-2-293/HH/89, MLA Colony
> ACB HQ Office Road
> Banjara Hills Road 12
> Hyderabad 500 034
> Telangana
> Telephone
> 
> +91 85 0077 7000
> +91 40 2360 7770
> Electronic contact
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Thank you so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP1187

Haha, what a coincidence.

I lodged on April 18th (3 days after you did), got CO contact on Aug 24 (3 days ...)



Ismiya said:


> Lodged April 15th and got Co contact for form 815 on Aug 21...


----------



## Al3x

Anyone here having yellow flag yet no CO contact? May i know how long will i receive grant/co contact? This waiting time is killing me. Thanks!


----------



## darivap

Ismiya said:


> Lodged April 15th and got Co contact for form 815 on Aug 21...


80-90 days after contact is the recent average time for grant. So you can expect something in 1-2 weeks I think. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Hoping for that and PCC going to expire next month.. Since we signed form 815 medical got expired in Oct 5 and renewed Oct 10..


darivap said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged April 15th and got Co contact for form 815 on Aug 21...
> 
> 
> 
> 80-90 days after contact is the recent average time for grant. So you can expect something in 1-2 weeks I think.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Al3x

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> I lodged in June 14 with all DOCs including PCC & Medicals (My Health Declaration clearance). My status is still "received" with no CO contact, but also that yellow flag appeared in my application requesting the medicals which I already gone through with my hap Id mentioned in my application, and the hospital clearance/health declerations uploaded in "evidence of health" tap.
> 
> The thing is this is a known system issue, and DHA published a notification about it, so nothing to do but wait for CO for a direct grant or a CO contact. You need to disregard this stupid flag.
> 
> Check my attachment ...


any update on your application? i saw in immitracker, some lodged last Aug and got their grant. I am asking because i also lodge last Jul & til now to update yet.


----------



## yuwee92

Dear friends,

After a long wait for my 189 visa to be granted, today was the day me and my partner's visa got approved. I am so happy and excited right now! Thank you all and the people who provided answers to my queries. I hope those who are still waiting for their visa to be granted will come to fruition one day!

My ANZSCO 233111 - Chemical Engineering 70 points
Age 30 pts
PTE 20 pts
Bachelor degree 15 pts
australian study requirement 5pts

eoi submitted 10th september 2017
invited 4th april 2018
CO contact for Police check 13th August 2018
PCC submitted 21st august 2018
Grant 5th November 2018


----------



## mongapb05

Congratulations


yuwee92 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> After a long wait for my 189 visa to be granted, today was the day me and my partner's visa got approved. I am so happy and excited right now! Thank you all and the people who provided answers to my queries. I hope those who are still waiting for their visa to be granted will come to fruition one day!
> 
> My ANZSCO 233111 - Chemical Engineering 70 points
> Age 30 pts
> PTE 20 pts
> Bachelor degree 15 pts
> australian study requirement 5pts
> 
> eoi submitted 10th september 2017
> invited 4th april 2018
> CO contact for Police check 13th August 2018
> PCC submitted 21st august 2018
> Grant 5th November 2018


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

hi, what are the dependent(for wife) documents required for EA assessment?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki

hash007 said:


> Hi,
> I have an issue with my Iqama. My name and DOB are wrong. I tried to correct DOB but the are requesting a 30 year old passport which I don’t have. How I can correct this I don’t know. I tried all sources according to Jawazat, there is no way out. All my other documents , passport, birth certificate, high school mark sheet previous passports, National ID card etc. all are consistent in both name and DOB. I am planning to mention the descripancy in Form-80, submit my iqama copy as it is with translation.
> Kindly let me know if this is a solution that worked for someone or you have another advise.


Is the date completetly wrong or is it related to hijri conversion? If its the later try to indicate that in the translation. If its entirely wrong I suggest you dont mention it unless they ask.


----------



## mongapb05

Are u planning to claim spouse points? 

I have done cdr (degree assessment) and she prepared 3 cdr reports based upon her employment experience.


sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi, what are the dependent(for wife) documents required for EA assessment?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## hash007

mixalisaltous said:


> Is the date completetly wrong or is it related to hijri conversion? If its the later try to indicate that in the translation. If its entirely wrong I suggest you dont mention it unless they ask.


Thanks for the reply, It's not due to Hijri conversion. It's completely wrong. I believe that I have to mention the issue in form-80 Question#4 and 5. I am afraid that not mentioning the discrepancy may be considered as concealment and can result in an adverse outcome. I have talked to other people from KSA. They told me that uploading and mentioning about your Iqama is a must as it is an evidence of your stay and employment in KSA. So if its a must, I must be ready to explain the difference in name and DOB but don't know at what stage I must do that. Please replay soon if you have experince for such issues.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

mongapb05 said:


> Are u planning to claim spouse points?
> 
> I have done cdr (degree assessment) and she prepared 3 cdr reports based upon her employment experience.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


No, I am not going to claim points for her.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> What documents did HDFC ask for apart from passport as you have mentioned?


Just the passport. But I have my salary account with them so it may be different for you in case you dont have an account. I suggest you carry your PAN card and Aadhaar with you for cover.


----------



## Saif

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi, somebody please share template or sample document for "one and the same person affidavit", my name is having little difference in passport and academic certificates. I want to get affidavit from notary.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


As I mentioned all notaries have this format with them, you have to check with them, they will use the language they require. Just reach out to one of them. Where are you based currently?


----------



## hulkb86

yuwee92 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> After a long wait for my 189 visa to be granted, today was the day me and my partner's visa got approved. I am so happy and excited right now! Thank you all and the people who provided answers to my queries. I hope those who are still waiting for their visa to be granted will come to fruition one day!
> 
> My ANZSCO 233111 - Chemical Engineering 70 points
> Age 30 pts
> PTE 20 pts
> Bachelor degree 15 pts
> australian study requirement 5pts
> 
> eoi submitted 10th september 2017
> invited 4th april 2018
> CO contact for Police check 13th August 2018
> PCC submitted 21st august 2018
> Grant 5th November 2018


That's a long wait from EOI submission to grant. Congratulations! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinacastro

saifsd said:


> As I mentioned all notaries have this format with them, you have to check with them, they will use the language they require. Just reach out to one of them. Where are you based currently?


Take note that you need to have Joint Affidavit of Discrepancy too. There you have the witness proving your are indeed that person you are claiming.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

kristinacastro said:


> Take note that you need to have Joint Affidavit of Discrepancy too. There you have the witness proving your are indeed that person you are claiming.


infact there is no misspelling in the name , instead of full word first letter was mentioned in certificate. <SNIP> Has anybody faced similar issue?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinacastro

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> infact there is no misspelling in the name , instead of full word first letter was mentioned in certificate. <SNIP> Has anybody faced similar issue?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk



Have you tried to ask your school to correct the certificate and show the full name?


----------



## saigrc1

Ismiya said:


> 6 months 21 days and counting...


Same here. Its been 80 days after CO contact and 200 days since the visa lodgement.
As per immitracker tracker, the grants for CO contact cases has decreased drastically.
The direct grants are being processed at larger number and the timeline too has come down.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## kristinacastro

saigrc1 said:


> Same here. Its been 80 days after CO contact and 200 days since the visa lodgement.
> As per immitracker tracker, the grants for CO contact cases has decreased drastically.
> The direct grants are being processed at larger number and the timeline too has come down.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Waiting



Hello, may I ask what is "Pf" statements? Thanks!


----------



## kristinacastro

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> No, I am not going to claim points for her.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk



If not claiming partner points, no need to submit a skill assessment....


----------



## kristinacastro

hulkb86 said:


> That's a long wait from EOI submission to grant. Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!


----------



## kristinacastro

Al3x said:


> Anyone here having yellow flag yet no CO contact? May i know how long will i receive grant/co contact? This waiting time is killing me. Thanks!


Hello, may I ask what is yellow flag about and where to see it?


----------



## Saif

kristinacastro said:


> Hello, may I ask what is "Pf" statements? Thanks!


An employee's Provident Fund aka PF, a Superannuation scheme where an employee allows the employer to have certain amount of money deduction from his/her salary which is then saved in a govt repository by the employer. The employee can take this out with interest on retirement, unemployment and certain other events. This is compulsory in India and a few other countries when a company has more than 10 employees I reckon.

Best.


----------



## Saif

kristinacastro said:


> Hello, may I ask what is yellow flag about and where to see it?


You will see it if you have a CO contact. Pray that you don't


----------



## kristinacastro

saifsd said:


> You will see it if you have a CO contact. Pray that you don't


Where do I see this? in IMMI Account? Do you also receive a notification in your email when you receive a CO contact?


----------



## Saif

kristinacastro said:


> Where do I see this? in IMMI Account? Do you also receive a notification in your email when you receive a CO contact?


Yes in immiaccount and you do get a mail too AFAIK.


----------



## souvlaki

hash007 said:


> Thanks for the reply, It's not due to Hijri conversion. It's completely wrong. I believe that I have to mention the issue in form-80 Question#4 and 5. I am afraid that not mentioning the discrepancy may be considered as concealment and can result in an adverse outcome. I have talked to other people from KSA. They told me that uploading and mentioning about your Iqama is a must as it is an evidence of your stay and employment in KSA. So if its a must, I must be ready to explain the difference in name and DOB but don't know at what stage I must do that. Please replay soon if you have experince for such issues.


I see. My advise in this case is to mention it in Question 5 and explain further in Part T. I have a similar issue with how they spell my father's name on the iqama so I mentioned it in question 4 and explained in Part T. One more thing you can do is take your birth certificate and old passports and try to update your info at Passports Dept (Jawazat). Try to do it through an agent to avoid dealing with their incompetence.


----------



## kristinacastro

saifsd said:


> Yes in immiaccount and you do get a mail too AFAIK.



Thanks. My flag is yellow, but no CO Contact or any message...


----------



## hash007

mixalisaltous said:


> I see. My advise in this case is to mention it in Question 5 and explain further in Part T. I have a similar issue with how they spell my father's name on the iqama so I mentioned it in question 4 and explained in Part T. One more thing you can do is take your birth certificate and old passports and try to update your info at Passports Dept (Jawazat). Try to do it through an agent to avoid dealing with their incompetence.


I did the agent thing also showed them my 3 expired passports, my birth certificate and a letter from consulate which was attested by MOFA stating my correct details, no solution same answer " give us the original passport visa page so we can change". 

To make matters worse, I just opened my GOSI account and saw a completely different date of birth. I don't know what's going on here. There is no data integrity at all.


----------



## kristinacastro

shekar.ym said:


> Yes if possible try to get RnR letter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Reference letter signed by Senior Colleagues were accepted by Engineers Australia, I think that would work too. We created a letter and just let those ex-colleague sign so less trouble for them to make one for us. Make sure the letter is complete though.


----------



## kristinacastro

shekar.ym said:


> congrats and good luck


oh wow, this was fast track! Congrats!
Can you share all the documents you have submitted please? Would like to benchmark! thanks!


----------



## souvlaki

hash007 said:


> I did the agent thing also showed them my 3 expired passports, my birth certificate and a letter from consulate which was attested by MOFA stating my correct details, no solution same answer " give us the original passport visa page so we can change".
> 
> To make matters worse, I just opened my GOSI account and saw a completely different date of birth. I don't know what's going on here. There is no data integrity at all.


Sorry you have to go through that. I don't know how understanding Australian authorites will be. I faced the same issue with GOSI. I'm two years older according to GOSI and even though I worked for 1 company my entire life, it shows that I worked for 3 seperate sponsors :wacko:


----------



## hash007

mixalisaltous said:


> Sorry you have to go through that. I don't know how understanding Australian authorites will be. I faced the same issue with GOSI. I'm two years older according to GOSI and even though I worked for 1 company my entire life, it shows that I worked for 3 seperate sponsors :wacko:


I think we have almost the same issue. Since you already applied, you can tell me better if god forbid they make an issue with your case. I am not sure really how to proceed at this point. I will do as you did, declare and let them decide. As for GOSI I am thinking not to attach that certificate at all in order not to make matters worst. What your call on that, should we attach given the discrepancy in employment history and DOB.

If GOSI was correct, It would have been our best chance to prove our work experince.


----------



## souvlaki

hash007 said:


> I think we have almost the same issue. Since you already applied, you can tell me better if god forbid they make an issue with your case. I am not sure really how to proceed at this point. I will do as you did, declare and let them decide. As for GOSI I am thinking not to attach that certificate at all in order not to make matters worst. What your call on that, should we attach given the discrepancy in employment history and DOB.
> 
> If GOSI was correct, It would have been our best chance to prove our work experince.


For employment I submitted:
- 6 issues of my Iqama (all translated). 
- Contract & contract extension letter.
- Duties & responsibilities letter.
- Yearly evaluation form.
- All payslips + vacation payments
- Bank statement.
- Bussiness cards.
- CV

Regarding GOSI, I did not submit it. However, I translated it and prepared a letter from my company explaining the mistake in DOB and the reason for changing sponsor's name 3 times. I will only submit these if CO ask for further proof of employment.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

kristinacastro said:


> Thanks. My flag is yellow, but no CO Contact or any message...


It is a technical issue of immiaccount, and you can see the notification when you login the immiaccount. I and another member here (Al3x)- and for sure many other people- have this flag requesting the medicals although we already did it, and also with no CO contact. If yours is the same case then nothing to do except wait for your CO contact or hopefully the direct grant.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Well !! looks like a bad start to the week today . not much happened w.r.t 189 today


----------



## darivap

saigrc1 said:


> Same here. Its been 80 days after CO contact and 200 days since the visa lodgement.
> As per immitracker tracker, the grants for CO contact cases has decreased drastically.
> The direct grants are being processed at larger number and the timeline too has come down.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Waiting


How is it 80 days in your case? The best case is 80. It's coming.. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well !! looks like a bad start to the week today . not much happened w.r.t 189 today




On the other hand, after a long break, lots of activity on 190! So happy  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## bssanthosh47

abhishekshroff said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well !! looks like a bad start to the week today . not much happened w.r.t 189 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, after a long break, lots of activity on 190! So happy
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
> QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
> QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
> Visa lodged - 1/8/2018
Click to expand...

Yeah . Saw that ..good amount of grants 😊

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## shekar.ym

yuwee92 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> After a long wait for my 189 visa to be granted, today was the day me and my partner's visa got approved. I am so happy and excited right now! Thank you all and the people who provided answers to my queries. I hope those who are still waiting for their visa to be granted will come to fruition one day!
> 
> My ANZSCO 233111 - Chemical Engineering 70 points
> Age 30 pts
> PTE 20 pts
> Bachelor degree 15 pts
> australian study requirement 5pts
> 
> eoi submitted 10th september 2017
> invited 4th april 2018
> CO contact for Police check 13th August 2018
> PCC submitted 21st august 2018
> Grant 5th November 2018




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys in one of my employment letter my HR has stated that the letter is given on request of the employee for Australian immigration and to continue his higher studies. Is it OK??? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## saigrc1

kristinacastro said:


> Hello, may I ask what is "Pf" statements? Thanks!


Provident Fund statements. In Australia they call them something as Super Annuation statements i guess.


----------



## saigrc1

yuwee92 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> After a long wait for my 189 visa to be granted, today was the day me and my partner's visa got approved. I am so happy and excited right now! Thank you all and the people who provided answers to my queries. I hope those who are still waiting for their visa to be granted will come to fruition one day!
> 
> My ANZSCO 233111 - Chemical Engineering 70 points
> Age 30 pts
> PTE 20 pts
> Bachelor degree 15 pts
> australian study requirement 5pts
> 
> eoi submitted 10th september 2017
> invited 4th april 2018
> CO contact for Police check 13th August 2018
> PCC submitted 21st august 2018
> Grant 5th November 2018


Congrats mate and all the very best!! Can you please update the same in ImmiTracker?

Thank you.


----------



## sravs448

Hi All,
Happy to inform that we got our grant today.
Below is my timeline.

Invited : 4 April 2018
Lodged : 4 April 2018
CO contact : 13 Aug 2018 (CO added baby and asked for medicals)
Grant : 5 November 2018
IED : 15 February 2019 ( Date on my PCC)

My advice for people waiting for baby, don't wait till CO contact. Upload baby's birth certificate passport and form 1022 as soon as you can. This way you can avoid a CO contact and process your grant couple of months earlier.

All the best for everyone who is waiting for their grants.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Congrats and all the best. Kindly update your case in myimmitracker.com


sravs448 said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform that we got our grant today.
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> Invited : 4 April 2018
> Lodged : 4 April 2018
> CO contact : 13 Aug 2018 (CO added baby and asked for medicals)
> Grant : 5 November 2018
> IED : 15 February 2019 ( Date on my PCC)
> 
> My advice for people waiting for baby, don't wait till CO contact. Upload baby's birth certificate passport and form 1022 as soon as you can. This way you can avoid a CO contact and process your grant couple of months earlier.
> 
> All the best for everyone who is waiting for their grants.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> Guys in one of my employment letter my HR has stated that the letter is given on request of the employee for Australian immigration and to continue his higher studies. Is it OK???
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


That should be fine. If anything, your employer has, in a way, given employment verification. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

wrecker said:


> That should be fine. If anything, your employer has, in a way, given employment verification.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020

sravs448 said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform that we got our grant today.
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> Invited : 4 April 2018
> Lodged : 4 April 2018
> CO contact : 13 Aug 2018 (CO added baby and asked for medicals)
> Grant : 5 November 2018
> IED : 15 February 2019 ( Date on my PCC)
> 
> My advice for people waiting for baby, don't wait till CO contact. Upload baby's birth certificate passport and form 1022 as soon as you can. This way you can avoid a CO contact and process your grant couple of months earlier.
> 
> All the best for everyone who is waiting for their grants.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



congratulations and all the very best for your future, mate...


----------



## shekar.ym

sravs448 said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform that we got our grant today.
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> Invited : 4 April 2018
> Lodged : 4 April 2018
> CO contact : 13 Aug 2018 (CO added baby and asked for medicals)
> Grant : 5 November 2018
> IED : 15 February 2019 ( Date on my PCC)
> 
> My advice for people waiting for baby, don't wait till CO contact. Upload baby's birth certificate passport and form 1022 as soon as you can. This way you can avoid a CO contact and process your grant couple of months earlier.
> 
> All the best for everyone who is waiting for their grants.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

sravs448 said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform that we got our grant today.
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> Invited : 4 April 2018
> Lodged : 4 April 2018
> CO contact : 13 Aug 2018 (CO added baby and asked for medicals)
> Grant : 5 November 2018
> IED : 15 February 2019 ( Date on my PCC)
> 
> My advice for people waiting for baby, don't wait till CO contact. Upload baby's birth certificate passport and form 1022 as soon as you can. This way you can avoid a CO contact and process your grant couple of months earlier.
> 
> All the best for everyone who is waiting for their grants.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congrats on your grant !


----------



## hulkb86

sravs448 said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform that we got our grant today.
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> Invited : 4 April 2018
> Lodged : 4 April 2018
> CO contact : 13 Aug 2018 (CO added baby and asked for medicals)
> Grant : 5 November 2018
> IED : 15 February 2019 ( Date on my PCC)
> 
> My advice for people waiting for baby, don't wait till CO contact. Upload baby's birth certificate passport and form 1022 as soon as you can. This way you can avoid a CO contact and process your grant couple of months earlier.
> 
> All the best for everyone who is waiting for their grants.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congrats and all the best!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptashant

Dear all experts,
I was contacted by CO on 15 October and uploaded all the documents today could you please let me know what is the expected date to receive grant.
Regards
Prashant 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Ptashant said:


> Dear all experts,
> I was contacted by CO on 15 October and uploaded all the documents today could you please let me know what is the expected date to receive grant.
> Regards
> Prashant
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


can you share what was the CO contact for?


----------



## Ptashant

shekar.ym said:


> can you share what was the CO contact for?


Pcc and medicals.. 261311 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Ptashant said:


> Pcc and medicals.. 261311
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


there is no specific pattern or trend to conclude how long a CO contacted case will get a grant. You can check for Immi tracker for stats related to this.


----------



## vijgin

Dear Friends,

I have applied for

ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)

PTE score: 10

POINTS: 70 (189) 

In this case when can I expect the invite?

EOI initially submitted: March-2017

EOI updated with the above points on : June-2018.

your view guys. It will help to plan a few things?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have applied for
> 
> ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> PTE score: 10
> 
> POINTS: 70 (189)
> 
> In this case when can I expect the invite?
> 
> EOI initially submitted: March-2017
> 
> EOI updated with the above points on : June-2018.
> 
> your view guys. It will help to plan a few things?


As per iscah, you’ll get your invitation on or before february 2019. Good Luck.


----------



## rahulrajpal

Hi Guys,

I have been requested by the CO for additional details, the UK PCC. Need your help to confirm -

- how do I share this document so that the yellow flag goes away in my immiaccount.
- Do I also need to email the document to the CO
- Would I get any acknowledgement/receipt that it has been received.

Thanks.


----------



## itssujan

rahulrajpal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been requested by the CO for additional details, the UK PCC. Need your help to confirm -
> 
> - how do I share this document so that the yellow flag goes away in my immiaccount.
> - Do I also need to email the document to the CO
> - Would I get any acknowledgement/receipt that it has been received.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi.. When did you submit your application

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulrajpal

itssujan said:


> Hi.. When did you submit your application
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Dont get me wrong, but how does that matter?


----------



## itssujan

rahulrajpal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dont get me wrong, but how does that matter?


Just curious to know the date for which applications are getting processed now

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saba Akbar

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi, somebody please share template or sample document for "one and the same person affidavit", my name is having little difference in passport and academic certificates. I want to get affidavit from notary.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Not sure if you got the response you wanted. If not, let me know and I'll share the content from the affidavit that I have.


----------



## Al3x

I noticed today that my uploaded files for my son are missing. I’m pretty sure i uploaded them before. Any issue if i re-upload again? Since i dont have co contact yet. Thanks!


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

Saba Akbar said:


> Not sure if you got the response you wanted. If not, let me know and I'll share the content from the affidavit that I have.


please share.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manusun

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa on june 13 th under 189..got co contact mail on sep 18 for USA state PCC and responded back on oct 3rd.

No update yet..status as” further assesment” 

When can i expect my grant? Experts can you advice


----------



## sharv

hulkb86 said:


> It is better off to opt for a Forex card rather than a debit or credit card, it would save you some GST and service charges.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


How much difference does it have in overall?? Service charge and gst in combination.. can i use someone else card as i dont have hdfc account..


----------



## sharv

Hello everyone , i am collecting the documents for uploading , just want to make sure the following is sufficient: 
Payslips for all the three years of points claimed
Reference letter including salary, working hours and duties with hr contact number on letterhead
Appointment letter 
Increament letter for salary
Bank statements.( mode of payment for some months salary was cash )

What i dont have:
No pf was deducted
Itr dont show company name
Form 16 for one year only as tds was deducted only once, so i am not attaching that also..


----------



## Ptashant

shekar.ym said:


> there is no specific pattern or trend to conclude how long a CO contacted case will get a grant. You can check for Immi tracker for stats related to this.


Thank you @shekar.ym

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## itssujan

No grants today?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

sharv said:


> How much difference does it have in overall?? Service charge and gst in combination.. can i use someone else card as i dont have hdfc account..


I dont know the exact difference but it definitely saves 1% currency conversion on the other side as you already have your money in AUD.
I paid 99.13 surcharge for the 4 of us.
You can use card issued in any name however I'd suggest you procure one for yourself as this is valid for 5 years and should be helpful when travelling initially. Please note that apart from currency loading charges they charge one time INR 500+gst for making the card. Carry your passport, Aadhaar and PAN. AFAIK this is the cheapest option and credit card the most expensive.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Saif

sharv said:


> Hello everyone , i am collecting the documents for uploading , just want to make sure the following is sufficient:
> Payslips for all the three years of points claimed
> Reference letter including salary, working hours and duties with hr contact number on letterhead
> Appointment letter
> Increament letter for salary
> Bank statements.( mode of payment for some months salary was cash )
> 
> What i dont have:
> No pf was deducted
> Itr dont show company name
> Form 16 for one year only as tds was deducted only once, so i am not attaching that also..


Looks good to me, the whole idea is to make sure you present as much convincing evidence as possible. I'd suggest you might as well mention why you dont have any PF or tax documents in one of the files. COs are sensible people...well, normally


----------



## Saif

Al3x said:


> I noticed today that my uploaded files for my son are missing. I’m pretty sure i uploaded them before. Any issue if i re-upload again? Since i dont have co contact yet. Thanks!


Immi account keeps getting updated. It happened with me when my skill assessment section was not visible one fine day, so I uploaded my ACS report under other documents and now after a few days it is back so, there are two areas where the ACS report is visible. I suggest you wait for a couple of days and then reload.


----------



## Saif

I know this is a bug but just out of curiosity, the message displayed upon login says...
"Information

Current System issue:

Action Required flag still showing:

Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:

Health Assessment
Character assessment
Biometrics
Additional payment requirement

This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams.

Note: Citizenship applications are not affected.

Please click continue to proceed to your application summary screen"

*We have provided health assessment with HAP ID
Character Assessment with PCC and Form 80
Paid the visa fee
...but what is meant by Biometrics here, there is no such thing that we have provident to DHA during the process of submission.*


----------



## JG

saifsd said:


> I know this is a bug but just out of curiosity, the message displayed upon login says...
> "Information
> 
> Current System issue:
> 
> Action Required flag still showing:
> 
> Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:
> 
> Health Assessment
> Character assessment
> Biometrics
> Additional payment requirement
> 
> This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams.
> 
> Note: Citizenship applications are not affected.
> 
> Please click continue to proceed to your application summary screen"
> 
> *We have provided health assessment with HAP ID
> Character Assessment with PCC and Form 80
> Paid the visa fee
> ...but what is meant by Biometrics here, there is no such thing that we have provident to DHA during the process of submission.*


Everyone has this.


----------



## sharv

saifsd said:


> Looks good to me, the whole idea is to make sure you present as much convincing evidence as possible. I'd suggest you might as well mention why you dont have any PF or tax documents in one of the files. COs are sensible people...well, normally


Thank you for your sugession saifsd!! I will try to gather refrence from the clients which were railway and govt engineers.. i hope that would help as suggested by another senior member..


----------



## Saif

josygeorge000 said:


> Everyone has this.


I know but what does 'biometrics' refer to?


----------



## Al3x

saifsd said:


> Al3x said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed today that my uploaded files for my son are missing. I’m pretty sure i uploaded them before. Any issue if i re-upload again? Since i dont have co contact yet. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Immi account keeps getting updated. It happened with me when my skill assessment section was not visible one fine day, so I uploaded my ACS report under other documents and now after a few days it is back so, there are two areas where the ACS report is visible. I suggest you wait for a couple of days and then reload.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks. Hopefully will be back soon. Else will try to re-upload next week.


----------



## saigrc1

itssujan said:


> No grants today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Dude dont go by Immitracker. Most of them are not updating it. But that does not mean that there are no grants at all.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## saigrc1

Hi All,

Anyone with July CO Contact still waiting for Grant?

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## vivinlobo

saigrc1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone with July CO Contact still waiting for Grant?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Waiting


Bro did you submit ITR and form 16? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## saigrc1

vivinlobo said:


> Bro did you submit ITR and form 16?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Bro i submitted form 16, hr letter heads, Form26 AS, payslips , experience letters and every other document but still they asked me pf statements. So i have uploaded them too and waiting for the grant.

---------------------------------------------------

Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## DefCon

saifsd said:


> I know but what does 'biometrics' refer to?


In the context of VISA, it's when they ask for your Finger Prints and then you visit VFS or someplace to provide Finger Prints (both hands) to DIBP and they give you a OK, they will keep it for their record, but I don't think subclass 189 requires it. It's for Visitor or Students, mostly temporary visas. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

Guys,

After lodging of visa application, while undergoing health assessment, i was told that for mentally disable child (dependent) which i have, there is a high chance of visa getting rejected.

Does anyone has a similar situation or have successfully came out of it was a visa grant.

Please advise. If need be, PM me.


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> I know but what does 'biometrics' refer to?


Nothign that we should be worried about 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Karthik.

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> After lodging of visa application, while undergoing health assessment, i was told that for mentally disable child (dependent) which i have, there is a high chance of visa getting rejected.
> 
> Does anyone has a similar situation or have successfully came out of it was a visa grant.
> 
> Please advise. If need be, PM me.


I hope you wouldn't face any issues...good luck mate!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

DefCon said:


> In the context of VISA, it's when they ask for your Finger Prints and then you visit VFS or someplace to provide Finger Prints (both hands) to DIBP and they give you a OK, they will keep it for their record, but I don't think subclass 189 requires it. It's for Visitor or Students, mostly temporary visas. Correct me if I am wrong.


You are right. Biometrics is not required for 189/190 Visa. Below link has complete details.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/biom/biometrics-countries


----------



## RockyRaj

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> After lodging of visa application, while undergoing health assessment, i was told that for mentally disable child (dependent) which i have, there is a high chance of visa getting rejected.
> 
> Does anyone has a similar situation or have successfully came out of it was a visa grant.
> 
> Please advise. If need be, PM me.




Did the doctor in the clinic indicated you anything during the health checkup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta

RockyRaj said:


> Did the doctor in the clinic indicated you anything during the health checkup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We still haven't conducted medical examination but we approached the doctors and they said that same additional report will be issued for my child regarding his medical condition and it will be up to the visa officer whether to grant or not.


----------



## RockyRaj

Ankit Mehta said:


> We still haven't conducted medical examination but we approached the doctors and they said that same additional report will be issued for my child regarding his medical condition and it will be up to the visa officer whether to grant or not.



medical conditions that incur significant ongoing costs to the Government will likely fail the medical. The panel board will evaluate if any ongoing cost and if it is <45k AUD for 5 year period they will clear. This is my understanding.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

*Travel on passport while waiting for Grant*

Hi everyone,

I have lodged the visa, and waiting for my grant now.

I want to know if I can apply for visa for a visa for purpose of holiday travel to any country (other than Australia), and subsequently travel once I get the visa?

Since I have already uploaded Form 80 and mentioned my travels already, I won't be able to add the latest travel details to that, in case I travel.

Please shed some light on this matter.

Thanks


----------



## wrecker

Ankit Mehta said:


> We still haven't conducted medical examination but we approached the doctors and they said that same additional report will be issued for my child regarding his medical condition and it will be up to the visa officer whether to grant or not.


HI Ankit,

You should get in touch with immigration attorney based out if Australia who specialize in cases involving complex medical issues for help with your application. They can guide you on how to go about the process to ensure successful application. 


Once the doctors put in the remarks, it would be upto the CO to decide how much of expense your kids condition would incur for the country. They will take a decision based on this. If its possible, a good attorney should help you with right guidance to showcase that your kid would not incur high cost. 

Immigration is a big and life changing decision and you should not take chances, having spent considerable money and time to reach this stage, just to get stopped at last hurdle. 

All the best, brother! We pray for you and your family's successful application. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta

RockyRaj said:


> medical conditions that incur significant ongoing costs to the Government will likely fail the medical. The panel board will evaluate if any ongoing cost and if it is <45k AUD for 5 year period they will clear. This is my understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks dear.
Is such a rule mentioned anywhere in DHA website?


----------



## wrecker

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged the visa, and waiting for my grant now.
> 
> I want to know if I can apply for visa for a visa for purpose of holiday travel to any country (other than Australia), and subsequently travel once I get the visa?
> 
> Since I have already uploaded Form 80 and mentioned my travels already, I won't be able to add the latest travel details to that, in case I travel.
> 
> Please shed some light on this matter.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

If you intend to take a holiday longer than 14 days, you should update the CO about your trip and it's nature (business/vacation) using "Change in circumstances" option in Immi account. 

You are required to update CO if your address is going to change for more than 14 days I.e. 2 weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Ankit Mehta said:


> Thanks dear.
> Is such a rule mentioned anywhere in DHA website?


I don't think the rule exists on website.

The medical clearance is at the discretion of medical officer and case officer to decide if it's worth to have you guys there knowing the cost that state would have to include will be high. 

In case of complex cases, the medical file may also be sent to government medical agencies for evaluation and CO may take a call based on the feedback received.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

wrecker said:


> HI Ankit,
> 
> You should get in touch with immigration attorney based out if Australia who specialize in cases involving complex medical issues for help with your application. They can guide you on how to go about the process to ensure successful application.
> 
> 
> Once the doctors put in the remarks, it would be upto the CO to decide how much of expense your kids condition would incur for the country. They will take a decision based on this. If its possible, a good attorney should help you with right guidance to showcase that your kid would not incur high cost.
> 
> Immigration is a big and life changing decision and you should not take chances, having spent considerable money and time to reach this stage, just to get stopped at last hurdle.
> 
> All the best, brother! We pray for you and your family's successful application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




I am not sure to what extend external party can influence such decision. The role of the clinic is to collect and send the data to Home Affairs department. For applicants medicinal is not automatically cleared by the system will be assigned to the medical board and they will evaluate the cost for the applicant based on the health assessed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

Ankit Mehta said:


> Thanks dear.
> Is such a rule mentioned anywhere in DHA website?


It is 40,000 AUD. Details in the below page.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ignificant-costs-and-services-in-short-supply


----------



## wrecker

RockyRaj said:


> I am not sure to what extend external party can influence such decision. The role of the clinic is to collect and send the data to Home Affairs department. For applicants medicinal is not automatically cleared by the system will be assigned to the medical board and they will evaluate the cost for the applicant based on the health assessed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Rocky,

The post was not meant as an offence to you mate. 

An immigration lawyer cannot influence a decision but can showcase how the case has to presented. 

If you search on expatforum, there is a thread about how applicants having TB where still granted visa based on the tests and guidance of specialist attorneys and Agents. 

My point is that these forums are an awesome guide for standard cases which do not involve any complications. For things which are complex in nature, it is better for an applicant to consult a registered MARA agent or an immigration lawyer who can guide them in the right direction. 

The right direction, in some cases, can be some additional medical evaluations that need to be done but could also be withdrawing an application in some cases. A specialist can help make this informed decision.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

wrecker said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> The post was not meant as an offence to you mate.
> 
> An immigration lawyer cannot influence a decision but can showcase how the case has to presented.
> 
> If you search on expatforum, there is a thread about how applicants having TB where still granted visa based on the tests and guidance of specialist attorneys and Agents.
> 
> My point is that these forums are an awesome guide for standard cases which do not involve any complications. For things which are complex in nature, it is better for an applicant to consult a registered MARA agent or an immigration lawyer who can guide them in the right direction.
> 
> The right direction, in some cases, can be some additional medical evaluations that need to be done but could also be withdrawing an application in some cases. A specialist can help make this informed decision.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I would never consider as an offensive as everyone has the right to express their view and one of our colleague need information from this forum and finally he is the one to take decision to the best of his view



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020

*Seems like 23/08/2018 is the latest lodgement date that COs are processing....*

*Any guesses on how long it'll take to move to September?*


----------



## darivap

derik2020 said:


> *Seems like 23/08/2018 is the latest lodgement date that COs are processing....*
> 
> *Any guesses on how long it'll take to move to September?*


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

derik2020 said:


> *Seems like 23/08/2018 is the latest lodgement date that COs are processing....*
> 
> *Any guesses on how long it'll take to move to September?*


It looks like present preference has been shifted to 190 and there are a lot of pending cases in 189 from July to Aug, so expect 189 to stay here for sometime similar to how 190 got stuck at June end for almost a month.


----------



## shekar.ym

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> After lodging of visa application, while undergoing health assessment, i was told that for mentally disable child (dependent) which i have, there is a high chance of visa getting rejected.
> 
> Does anyone has a similar situation or have successfully came out of it was a visa grant.
> 
> Please advise. If need be, PM me.


please contact a MARA agent, Dont go by opinions and suggestions in forum on a case like yours..

I hope and pray you and your family gets grants without any hassle.


----------



## Gurbani

Hi,

My husband ( then fiance') had applied for EOI in March this year with 65 points. In the meantime I had applied for ACS which was positive. We married through court marriage process in October 2018. I gave PTE and provided partner points to my husband. Now problem is I don't have any documents to prove we live together apart from marriage certificate as we got married 15 days back. We have relationship proofs from past 12 months.
My questions are:
1. For PCC, How to go forward considering we are living in different states due to our jobs?
2. Which all documents are needed for evidence of relationship?
1.


----------



## csdhan

Gurbani said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband ( then fiance') had applied for EOI in March this year with 65 points. In the meantime I had applied for ACS which was positive. We married through court marriage process in October 2018. I gave PTE and provided partner points to my husband. Now problem is I don't have any documents to prove we live together apart from marriage certificate as we got married 15 days back. We have relationship proofs from past 12 months.
> My questions are:
> 1. For PCC, How to go forward considering we are living in different states due to our jobs?
> 2. Which all documents are needed for evidence of relationship?
> 1.


If both are living in different states then you have to provide a bunch of evidence like photos together, any travel tickets together, joint account statements, money transfers, marriage photos, social media and email communications etc etc. A basic list can be found from partner visa application's required documents.

Basically, you have to prove that it is an ongoing relationship and is not an arrangement for sharing points and PR.


----------



## Gurbani

csdhan said:


> Gurbani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My husband ( then fiance') had applied for EOI in March this year with 65 points. In the meantime I had applied for ACS which was positive. We married through court marriage process in October 2018. I gave PTE and provided partner points to my husband. Now problem is I don't have any documents to prove we live together apart from marriage certificate as we got married 15 days back. We have relationship proofs from past 12 months.
> My questions are:
> 1. For PCC, How to go forward considering we are living in different states due to our jobs?
> 2. Which all documents are needed for evidence of relationship?
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> If both are living in different states then you have to provide a bunch of evidence like photos together, any travel tickets together, joint account statements, money transfers, marriage photos, social media and email communications etc etc. A basic list can be found from partner visa application's required documents.
> 
> Basically, you have to prove that it is an ongoing relationship and is not an arrangement for sharing points and PR.
Click to expand...

What about PCC? Will PCC at different addresses won't create issues with CO?


----------



## csdhan

Gurbani said:


> What about PCC? Will PCC at different addresses won't create issues with CO?


Since you are living in different cities PCC has to be from respective city addresses. COs raise doubts for people living in same place but provide PCC from different addresses not for people living in different cities.

Instead, COs will normally ask for additional proof of relationship in cases as yours. A good example like yours is people working in middle east and their spouses in home country. A bunch of these cases can be found if you search this forum, you can follow their procedure.


----------



## Amjoseph

I am a mechanical engineer with 75 points and expecting invite in the next round. If invited, I am planning to add my fiance in the PR application by getting registered as per Indian marriage act.

My question is that if I am getting invited in November 11 round should I apply for PR with all other documents except marriage certificate(since we are in different places, we are planning to get registered by mid December only). Does the late upload of marriage certificate will affect the grant, however, we have photos and docs for all the travels done together for last one year.

Please suggest me the best time to apply for PR, should I wait until I get marriage certificate or Is it okay if I apply straight after the invitation and upload marrriage certificate later. In addition, it is mentioned in my EOI that I am engaged and I might add another person in PR application stage.


----------



## MelDream

*Need your advise*

HI guys!
I’ve been a silent observer of this forum for almost a month and it has been very informative. My wife and I lodged the visa on 02-March, we had a CO contact from an officer named Michael on 16-Jul, with no more activity since then. According to what we can see in immitracker, most of the cases with CO contact in similar dates or earlier have been solved and the remained ones have had a second CO contact. So, we tend to think that our case is being skipped. 
We asked our agent to call DHA but he refused and strongly suggested us not to call ourselves in order to not having negative consequences (the case could be set aside in his words), therefore we don’t know what to do. This uncertainty is killing us, and week after week we feel more disappointed about it.
I have read here cases of people who have called DHA after have waited for long periods of time, mostly more than nine months, and apparently it has worked for some of them. What would you guys do? If we call, what should we say? I mean in order to get relevant information not just the standard response. We really appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## Gurbani

csdhan said:


> Gurbani said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about PCC? Will PCC at different addresses won't create issues with CO?
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are living in different cities PCC has to be from respective city addresses. COs raise doubts for people living in same place but provide PCC from different addresses not for people living in different cities.
> 
> Instead, COs will normally ask for additional proof of relationship in cases as yours. A good example like yours is people working in middle east and their spouses in home country. A bunch of these cases can be found if you search this forum, you can follow their procedure.
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

wrecker said:


> HI Ankit,
> 
> You should get in touch with immigration attorney based out if Australia who specialize in cases involving complex medical issues for help with your application. They can guide you on how to go about the process to ensure successful application.
> 
> 
> Once the doctors put in the remarks, it would be upto the CO to decide how much of expense your kids condition would incur for the country. They will take a decision based on this. If its possible, a good attorney should help you with right guidance to showcase that your kid would not incur high cost.
> 
> Immigration is a big and life changing decision and you should not take chances, having spent considerable money and time to reach this stage, just to get stopped at last hurdle.
> 
> All the best, brother! We pray for you and your family's successful application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Thanks dear for your valuable advice.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

RockyRaj said:


> It is 40,000 AUD. Details in the below page.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ignificant-costs-and-services-in-short-supply


Thanks @RockyRaj for the link. 
It has useful info...


----------



## Ankit Mehta

shekar.ym said:


> please contact a MARA agent, Dont go by opinions and suggestions in forum on a case like yours..
> 
> I hope and pray you and your family gets grants without any hassle.


Thanks for your suggestion. I will need to do so..


----------



## Saba Akbar

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> please share.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Here is the text from my affidavit. You may change point no 4 to add your reason.

I, _____________ d/o _______________________, Muslim adult holding CNIC no ___________________, born on _________________, solemnly declare on oath:

1.	That I am the deponent of this affidavit and fully conversant the fact mentioned herein.
2.	That I am the citizen of Pakistan (holder of Pakistani passport no. ____________)
3.	That my first name (from birth) is _______ and my last name is ______________.
4.	However, due to the space constraints om academic, professional and legal documents, either __________ or _____________ has also been used as my last name. 
5.	Therefore, I affirm that the following names refer to one and the same person:
a.	name 1
b.	name 2
c.	name 3
I make this affidavit to declare the inconsistencies with the names indicated on my documents and I make this solemn declaration, conscientiously believing it to be true and knowing that it is of same force and effect as if made under oath.


----------



## rahulrajpal

rahulrajpal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been requested by the CO for additional details, the UK PCC. Need your help to confirm -
> 
> - how do I share this document so that the yellow flag goes away in my immiaccount.
> - Do I also need to email the document to the CO
> - Would I get any acknowledgement/receipt that it has been received.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Guys,

Still awaiting your useful guidance.

Thanks.


----------



## turiguiliano

Hi,

What is the next status of Visa application after "Received" ? What is the average time to move from received state to next one ?

I have my filed my visa application on 06th October 2018. It's been a month and it has been in "Received" state.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hey Everyone,
Just thought I'd update you all. I arrived in Australia on Oct. 31st to Melbourne (originally on a subclass 400 visa, 2 days later got my grant). Nov. 3rd I flew to my company's office in Perth. It is looking like they want me to relocate there.
So far the weather has been nice. Perth is very clean, a city of about 2million people. People are very friendly. Food is very good, but it tends to be expensive around the city centre. Most Australian cities are like this. You are better off going to the suburbs. Chinese/asian/indian food at restaurants tends to cost less (but much more tastey).
Shops and restaurants close very early. Shops (including most supermarkets) close at 5pm. Restaurants will mostly be open until 8 or 9pm. The only restaurants open later are a few pubs.

With the shops closing early at 5pm, it means at lunch time the shops have huge lines as people are trying to get their shopping done on their lunchbreak from work.
If you need to do any banking/going to a mobile phone store, i'd recommend just telling your boss you need to go first thing in the morning and you will work later into the night.

Getting a transit card (transperth) was simple, just going to the information booth at the main station.

I got a pay as you go local sim card until I settle into a more permanent house. Afterwards I will switch to a contract plan that is cheaper. Getting prepaid sim card was simple, just bring your passport to the shop.

Yesterday I registered for medicare, it was quite an easy setup, just brought my passport, my visa was electronically linked.

I plan to explore the botanical gardens and beaches this weekend.

Once my work contract shifts from Dubai to the Perth office, I will need to look at choosing a superannuation (retirement) fund. Companies are requirement by law to take 9.5% of your salary and deposit it into a retirement investment account of your choice. Companies usually partner with a provider to make it easier, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's best for you. There are a variety of website to help you compare superannuation funds: https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/super...oosing-a-super-fund/super-comparison-websites
If anyone needs help in Australia about this, I can help you choose, as I have done a lot of research and enjoy discussing investing. (I'm not a financial adviser, nor am I promoting any product, I will give my best personal advice to help, but the final decision is yours  ).

I will also have to look at getting additional private health insurance. There's public healthcare, but it is limited to emergency services, so will be looking at supplementary insurance for dental and other procedures. There are many websites that will help you compare, such as ( https://www.privatehealth.gov.au/dynamic/search). You should know that if you are over 31, and your salary is more than $90,000 the government will charge you 1.5% extra income tax if you DON'T take out private health insurance. 

I already have a bank account from my previous stay in Australia, but again, it's good to search around for the best bank for your needs. Again, lots of comparison websites (https://www.canstar.com.au/transaction-accounts/).


----------



## hemanth87

Hi

I lodged my application on Aug24th.I can see in Immi tracker,people who lodged on Aug23rd got grants .Is there any way we can know if my case is being processed??


----------



## luvjd

internationalcanuck said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Just thought I'd update you all. I arrived in Australia on Oct. 31st to Melbourne (originally on a subclass 400 visa, 2 days later got my grant). Nov. 3rd I flew to my company's office in Perth. It is looking like they want me to relocate there.
> So far the weather has been nice. Perth is very clean, a city of about 2million people. People are very friendly. Food is very good, but it tends to be expensive around the city centre. Most Australian cities are like this. You are better off going to the suburbs. Chinese/asian/indian food at restaurants tends to cost less (but much more tastey).
> Shops and restaurants close very early. Shops (including most supermarkets) close at 5pm. Restaurants will mostly be open until 8 or 9pm. The only restaurants open later are a few pubs.
> 
> With the shops closing early at 5pm, it means at lunch time the shops have huge lines as people are trying to get their shopping done on their lunchbreak from work.
> If you need to do any banking/going to a mobile phone store, i'd recommend just telling your boss you need to go first thing in the morning and you will work later into the night.
> 
> Getting a transit card (transperth) was simple, just going to the information booth at the main station.
> 
> I got a pay as you go local sim card until I settle into a more permanent house. Afterwards I will switch to a contract plan that is cheaper. Getting prepaid sim card was simple, just bring your passport to the shop.
> 
> Yesterday I registered for medicare, it was quite an easy setup, just brought my passport, my visa was electronically linked.
> 
> I plan to explore the botanical gardens and beaches this weekend.
> 
> Once my work contract shifts from Dubai to the Perth office, I will need to look at choosing a superannuation (retirement) fund. Companies are requirement by law to take 9.5% of your salary and deposit it into a retirement investment account of your choice. Companies usually partner with a provider to make it easier, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's best for you. There are a variety of website to help you compare superannuation funds: https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/super...oosing-a-super-fund/super-comparison-websites
> If anyone needs help in Australia about this, I can help you choose, as I have done a lot of research and enjoy discussing investing. (I'm not a financial adviser, nor am I promoting any product, I will give my best personal advice to help, but the final decision is yours  ).
> 
> I will also have to look at getting additional private health insurance. There's public healthcare, but it is limited to emergency services, so will be looking at supplementary insurance for dental and other procedures. There are many websites that will help you compare, such as ( https://www.privatehealth.gov.au/dynamic/search). You should know that if you are over 31, and your salary is more than $90,000 the government will charge you 1.5% extra income tax if you DON'T take out private health insurance.
> 
> I already have a bank account from my previous stay in Australia, but again, it's good to search around for the best bank for your needs. Again, lots of comparison websites (https://www.canstar.com.au/transaction-accounts/).


I suggest you start a new thread detailing your experiences. That will be more helpful than this thread.


----------



## luvjd

turiguiliano said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the next status of Visa application after "Received" ? What is the average time to move from received state to next one ?
> 
> I have my filed my visa application on 06th October 2018. It's been a month and it has been in "Received" state.


Unless CO contacts you for some missing documents, the status may remain the same until you receive your grant. At least, it was the case with my application.


----------



## Hazzz

hemanth87 said:


> Hi
> 
> I lodged my application on Aug24th.I can see in Immi tracker,people who lodged on Aug23rd got grants .Is there any way we can know if my case is being processed??


Lodged early August and waiting.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yeah don't worry, I will switch to those forums. It's my last post on this forum page about moving 
I've been on this page for many months now, so have been corresponding with different people on this forum about various issues who became like friends.



luvjd said:


> I suggest you start a new thread detailing your experiences. That will be more helpful than this thread.


----------



## AP1187

Nice post IC. 

A note on supermarkets/stores - You will find that some stores/supermarkets are open till later than 5 PM on Thursdays since traditionally Thursdays used to be the payday. 
Also some prepaid plans might be cheaper than the contractual ones depending on your use. e.g. Lycamobile Ultd XS ($25/28 days).



internationalcanuck said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Just thought I'd update you all. I arrived in Australia on Oct. 31st to Melbourne (originally on a subclass 400 visa, 2 days later got my grant). Nov. 3rd I flew to my company's office in Perth. It is looking like they want me to relocate there.
> So far the weather has been nice. Perth is very clean, a city of about 2million people. People are very friendly. Food is very good, but it tends to be expensive around the city centre. Most Australian cities are like this. You are better off going to the suburbs. Chinese/asian/indian food at restaurants tends to cost less (but much more tastey).
> Shops and restaurants close very early. Shops (including most supermarkets) close at 5pm. Restaurants will mostly be open until 8 or 9pm. The only restaurants open later are a few pubs.
> 
> With the shops closing early at 5pm, it means at lunch time the shops have huge lines as people are trying to get their shopping done on their lunchbreak from work.
> If you need to do any banking/going to a mobile phone store, i'd recommend just telling your boss you need to go first thing in the morning and you will work later into the night.
> 
> Getting a transit card (transperth) was simple, just going to the information booth at the main station.
> 
> I got a pay as you go local sim card until I settle into a more permanent house. Afterwards I will switch to a contract plan that is cheaper. Getting prepaid sim card was simple, just bring your passport to the shop.
> 
> Yesterday I registered for medicare, it was quite an easy setup, just brought my passport, my visa was electronically linked.
> 
> I plan to explore the botanical gardens and beaches this weekend.
> 
> Once my work contract shifts from Dubai to the Perth office, I will need to look at choosing a superannuation (retirement) fund. Companies are requirement by law to take 9.5% of your salary and deposit it into a retirement investment account of your choice. Companies usually partner with a provider to make it easier, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's best for you. There are a variety of website to help you compare superannuation funds: https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/super...oosing-a-super-fund/super-comparison-websites
> If anyone needs help in Australia about this, I can help you choose, as I have done a lot of research and enjoy discussing investing. (I'm not a financial adviser, nor am I promoting any product, I will give my best personal advice to help, but the final decision is yours  ).
> 
> I will also have to look at getting additional private health insurance. There's public healthcare, but it is limited to emergency services, so will be looking at supplementary insurance for dental and other procedures. There are many websites that will help you compare, such as ( https://www.privatehealth.gov.au/dynamic/search). You should know that if you are over 31, and your salary is more than $90,000 the government will charge you 1.5% extra income tax if you DON'T take out private health insurance.
> 
> I already have a bank account from my previous stay in Australia, but again, it's good to search around for the best bank for your needs. Again, lots of comparison websites (https://www.canstar.com.au/transaction-accounts/).


----------



## csdhan

internationalcanuck said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Just thought I'd update you all. I arrived in Australia on Oct. 31st to Melbourne (originally on a subclass 400 visa, 2 days later got my grant). Nov. 3rd I flew to my company's office in Perth. It is looking like they want me to relocate there.


Pretty useful information. Please make a new thread out of this post, would like to follow that. This would be lost in this thread in a couple of days! Good luck and cheers!


----------



## paula23

paula23 said:


> Hi Guys! Started my Immi journey! Wish me luck!
> Code - 261111 - Business Analyst
> 
> ACS filed - Oct 28


About ACS requireing Notary and Certified True Copy..

I've filed my ACS last October 28, thinking a Notary stamp will do and they came back asking for my documents to all have a "Certified True Copy" stamp.

I had to go through a lawyer again and get all my documents stamped.
Just wanted to share that it is really important to get that CTC Stamp. 



ACS filed - Oct 28 
ACS asked for CTC - Oct 30
ACS - Resent files and start of assessment - Nov 7


----------



## shekar.ym

internationalcanuck said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Just thought I'd update you all. I arrived in Australia on Oct. 31st to Melbourne (originally on a subclass 400 visa, 2 days later got my grant). Nov. 3rd I flew to my company's office in Perth. It is looking like they want me to relocate there.
> So far the weather has been nice. Perth is very clean, a city of about 2million people. People are very friendly. Food is very good, but it tends to be expensive around the city centre. Most Australian cities are like this. You are better off going to the suburbs. Chinese/asian/indian food at restaurants tends to cost less (but much more tastey).
> Shops and restaurants close very early. Shops (including most supermarkets) close at 5pm. Restaurants will mostly be open until 8 or 9pm. The only restaurants open later are a few pubs.
> 
> With the shops closing early at 5pm, it means at lunch time the shops have huge lines as people are trying to get their shopping done on their lunchbreak from work.
> If you need to do any banking/going to a mobile phone store, i'd recommend just telling your boss you need to go first thing in the morning and you will work later into the night.
> 
> Getting a transit card (transperth) was simple, just going to the information booth at the main station.
> 
> I got a pay as you go local sim card until I settle into a more permanent house. Afterwards I will switch to a contract plan that is cheaper. Getting prepaid sim card was simple, just bring your passport to the shop.
> 
> Yesterday I registered for medicare, it was quite an easy setup, just brought my passport, my visa was electronically linked.
> 
> I plan to explore the botanical gardens and beaches this weekend.
> 
> Once my work contract shifts from Dubai to the Perth office, I will need to look at choosing a superannuation (retirement) fund. Companies are requirement by law to take 9.5% of your salary and deposit it into a retirement investment account of your choice. Companies usually partner with a provider to make it easier, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's best for you. There are a variety of website to help you compare superannuation funds: https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/super...oosing-a-super-fund/super-comparison-websites
> If anyone needs help in Australia about this, I can help you choose, as I have done a lot of research and enjoy discussing investing. (I'm not a financial adviser, nor am I promoting any product, I will give my best personal advice to help, but the final decision is yours  ).
> 
> I will also have to look at getting additional private health insurance. There's public healthcare, but it is limited to emergency services, so will be looking at supplementary insurance for dental and other procedures. There are many websites that will help you compare, such as ( https://www.privatehealth.gov.au/dynamic/search). You should know that if you are over 31, and your salary is more than $90,000 the government will charge you 1.5% extra income tax if you DON'T take out private health insurance.
> 
> I already have a bank account from my previous stay in Australia, but again, it's good to search around for the best bank for your needs. Again, lots of comparison websites (https://www.canstar.com.au/transaction-accounts/).


thanks for sharing your experience so far..
one request - better to start a new thread...it will be very helpful


----------



## shekar.ym

paula23 said:


> About ACS requireing Notary and Certified True Copy..
> 
> I've filed my ACS last October 28, thinking a Notary stamp will do and they came back asking for my documents to all have a "Certified True Copy" stamp.
> 
> I had to go through a lawyer again and get all my documents stamped.
> Just wanted to share that it is really important to get that CTC Stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS filed - Oct 28
> ACS asked for CTC - Oct 30
> ACS - Resent files and start of assessment - Nov 7



thanks for sharing.


----------



## vivinlobo

Hi guys, I got my PF statements for my employer, but a few months are missing as I had generated this statement during my employment in 2013. However I have all other form 16, form 26AS, ITR for all the period of employment.

And also I don't have any means to download the rest few months of PF statements other than my employer provides it. Do you think I have to still bother my HR for it?

I left India early 2015. As you know those days UAN was not common. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammylee

Hi Guys,

I got a CO contact today requesting for two things

1. Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National Police Check - your certificate
must state all names you have been known by

2. Polio Vaccination Certificate.

I am from Nigeria and I moved here with a 476 visa and currently on a student visa. All through, no one ever requested for a polio certificate in all my applications up till now. Please how do I go about this?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sammylee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a CO contact today requesting for two things
> 
> 1. Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National Police Check - your certificate
> must state all names you have been known by
> 
> 2. Polio Vaccination Certificate.
> 
> I am from Nigeria and I moved here with a 476 visa and currently on a student visa. All through, no one ever requested for a polio certificate in all my applications up till now. Please how do I go about this?


1 - Did you declare multiple names / aliases on your visa application? Or have you just not provided a AFP police check yet?

2 - I would get in touch with your local pharmacy / GP and inquire about getting a polio vaccination as an adult.

At least someone is looking at your file!


----------



## kristinacastro

paula23 said:


> About ACS requireing Notary and Certified True Copy..
> 
> I've filed my ACS last October 28, thinking a Notary stamp will do and they came back asking for my documents to all have a "Certified True Copy" stamp.
> 
> I had to go through a lawyer again and get all my documents stamped.
> Just wanted to share that it is really important to get that CTC Stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS filed - Oct 28
> ACS asked for CTC - Oct 30
> ACS - Resent files and start of assessment - Nov 7


Oh wow, Engineers Australia did not requested this.


----------



## kristinacastro

derik2020 said:


> *Seems like 23/08/2018 is the latest lodgement date that COs are processing....*
> 
> *Any guesses on how long it'll take to move to September?*




Waiting for Grants on Sept lodgment date too


----------



## sammylee

1. There are some names on my birth certificate that are not on my passport document. On the application, they asked if I have ever been known by other names so I put the other names on my passport. I have initially provided an affidavit to this effect when I was applying for my 476 Visa and I also included this in my application. They are requesting I do another police certificate with all my names listed on the report.

2. Regarding the Polio certificate/vaccination, are you saying that this is something that can be easily done here in Melbourne? and i will not need to go to my home country (which is unrealistic), please kindly clarify. Thanks.


----------



## kristinacastro

bssanthosh47 said:


> Nothign that we should be worried about
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh



@Santhosh - Visa 189 applicants does not need to do biometrics now? Thanks buddy!


----------



## ahsen.m07

For the polio vaccination, you can easily done this in any medical center, just ask if they have the vaccination and get the certificate from there and upload it. Cheers


----------



## ahsen.m07

sammylee said:


> 1. There are some names on my birth certificate that are not on my passport document. On the application, they asked if I have ever been known by other names so I put the other names on my passport. I have initially provided an affidavit to this effect when I was applying for my 476 Visa and I also included this in my application. They are requesting I do another police certificate with all my names listed on the report.
> 
> 2. Regarding the Polio certificate/vaccination, are you saying that this is something that can be easily done here in Melbourne? and i will not need to go to my home country (which is unrealistic), please kindly clarify. Thanks.


For the polio vaccination, you can easily done this in any medical center, just ask if they have the vaccination and get the certificate from there and upload it. Cheers


----------



## dmalhot1

What could be the reason of neither CO contact nor Grant ? Or am I being too anxious seeing August grants ? 

Lodgement date 30 July 
263111 ANZSO


----------



## bssanthosh47

kristinacastro said:


> @Santhosh - Visa 189 applicants does not need to do biometrics now? Thanks buddy!


Yes buddy ,

189/190 does not require biometrics . Refere below link for clear details 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/biom/biometrics-countries

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

internationalcanuck said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Just thought I'd update you all. I arrived in Australia on Oct. 31st to Melbourne (originally on a subclass 400 visa, 2 days later got my grant). Nov. 3rd I flew to my company's office in Perth. It is looking like they want me to relocate there.
> So far the weather has been nice. Perth is very clean, a city of about 2million people. People are very friendly. Food is very good, but it tends to be expensive around the city centre. Most Australian cities are like this. You are better off going to the suburbs. Chinese/asian/indian food at restaurants tends to cost less (but much more tastey).
> Shops and restaurants close very early. Shops (including most supermarkets) close at 5pm. Restaurants will mostly be open until 8 or 9pm. The only restaurants open later are a few pubs.
> 
> With the shops closing early at 5pm, it means at lunch time the shops have huge lines as people are trying to get their shopping done on their lunchbreak from work.
> If you need to do any banking/going to a mobile phone store, i'd recommend just telling your boss you need to go first thing in the morning and you will work later into the night.
> 
> Getting a transit card (transperth) was simple, just going to the information booth at the main station.
> 
> I got a pay as you go local sim card until I settle into a more permanent house. Afterwards I will switch to a contract plan that is cheaper. Getting prepaid sim card was simple, just bring your passport to the shop.
> 
> Yesterday I registered for medicare, it was quite an easy setup, just brought my passport, my visa was electronically linked.
> 
> I plan to explore the botanical gardens and beaches this weekend.
> 
> Once my work contract shifts from Dubai to the Perth office, I will need to look at choosing a superannuation (retirement) fund. Companies are requirement by law to take 9.5% of your salary and deposit it into a retirement investment account of your choice. Companies usually partner with a provider to make it easier, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's best for you. There are a variety of website to help you compare superannuation funds: https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/super...oosing-a-super-fund/super-comparison-websites
> If anyone needs help in Australia about this, I can help you choose, as I have done a lot of research and enjoy discussing investing. (I'm not a financial adviser, nor am I promoting any product, I will give my best personal advice to help, but the final decision is yours  ).
> 
> I will also have to look at getting additional private health insurance. There's public healthcare, but it is limited to emergency services, so will be looking at supplementary insurance for dental and other procedures. There are many websites that will help you compare, such as ( https://www.privatehealth.gov.au/dynamic/search). You should know that if you are over 31, and your salary is more than $90,000 the government will charge you 1.5% extra income tax if you DON'T take out private health insurance.
> 
> I already have a bank account from my previous stay in Australia, but again, it's good to search around for the best bank for your needs. Again, lots of comparison websites (https://www.canstar.com.au/transaction-accounts/).



Good Info IC . Many thanks man  Waiting for a separate thread from you with more insights beings shared  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG

Hazzz said:


> Lodged early August and waiting.


Some lucky chaps got their grant. But not everybody will get it.:amen: May be you have to wait 5 or 6 months more.


----------



## internationalcanuck

You're a july applicant! Nothing for you to worry about!

We really have no idea of every reasons of why one applicant might get a grant before another.

It appears onshore visa applicants with a bridging visa (but the bridging visa doesn't allow them to work) seem to get faster grants.

Other than that it could simply be the numbers of applications each CO has to review, some may be more busy processing different visas that have dead lines, like student visas to try to get approvals before the start of classes, or issuing short-term visa approvals. So if those types of visas come through, they might go to the front of the queue with your Case officer and your application gets pushed back. 

Those things above are just speculations. I haven't seen any bias in favour of nationalities/ANZSCO codes. Any apparent bias of nationalities, could simply be those countries generally have better paperwork in terms of providing payslips/bank statements/tax records, as is more easily verifiable, so it's just simply quicker to assess.

The quality of the documentation and completeness of the documentation plays a role.

I wouldn't start being concerned until you get beyond the timelines set out. Obviously to reach the timelines set by DHA, it does mean that some people have to get approved sooner than others. But I know, it's frustrating seeing people that lodged after you getting grants faster than you.





dmalhot1 said:


> What could be the reason of neither CO contact nor Grant ? Or am I being too anxious seeing August grants ?
> 
> Lodgement date 30 July
> 263111 ANZSO


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sammylee said:


> 1. There are some names on my birth certificate that are not on my passport document. On the application, they asked if I have ever been known by other names so I put the other names on my passport. I have initially provided an affidavit to this effect when I was applying for my 476 Visa and I also included this in my application. They are requesting I do another police certificate with all my names listed on the report.
> 
> 2. Regarding the Polio certificate/vaccination, are you saying that this is something that can be easily done here in Melbourne? and i will not need to go to my home country (which is unrealistic), please kindly clarify. Thanks.


1- Oh that makes sense - the AFP check allows you to enter multiple names / aliases to run through their system. 

2 - No idea mate - I was just thinking aloud. Try calling your local pharmacist / GP and find out? Keep us posted!


----------



## Jascha

Hi

Can anyone explain me if we can submit the "statutory declaration" by a colleague which we submit for ACS assessment can be submitted as Roles and responsibilities document?


----------



## wrecker

Jascha said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone explain me if we can submit the "statutory declaration" by a colleague which we submit for ACS assessment can be submitted as Roles and responsibilities document?


Hi, 

Yes that should be Ok. 

However, try sending your Company an email asking for RNR letter. If they respond back, fine. If not, try to follow up. Create an email trail so that CO can understand that you tried your best to get RNR letter but the company was not cooperative. 

Along with Statutory Declaration, attach a PDF of the email trail as a proof that you explored all avenues.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

I managed to create an UAN with my first employer PF details. Now how can I add the second employer in it? Any experts from India? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

New Thread started. See:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1466544-settling-australia.html#post14707990



luvjd said:


> I suggest you start a new thread detailing your experiences. That will be more helpful than this thread.


----------



## internationalcanuck

See: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1466544-settling-australia.html#post14707990



csdhan said:


> Pretty useful information. Please make a new thread out of this post, would like to follow that. This would be lost in this thread in a couple of days! Good luck and cheers!


----------



## bssanthosh47

vivinlobo said:


> I managed to create an UAN with my first employer PF details. Now how can I add the second employer in it? Any experts from India?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


If you have continued the same PF account with your 2nd employer it should get auto linked . Check your payslip , sometimes they tend to start a new PF account with new UAN number .then create a new login with the new UAN and you should be good to see the 2nd employer details 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## internationalcanuck

See my above posts with links to the thread that I started 
I will add more, like my advice on first moving to Australia.



bssanthosh47 said:


> Good Info IC . Many thanks man  Waiting for a separate thread from you with more insights beings shared
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## luvjd

internationalcanuck said:


> New Thread started. See:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1466544-settling-australia.html#post14707990


Great job you are doing there!!! Keep it flowing


----------



## vivek101

Does anyone have a clue whether Gunbun received his grant?


----------



## Al3x

dmalhot1 said:


> What could be the reason of neither CO contact nor Grant ? Or am I being too anxious seeing August grants ?
> 
> Lodgement date 30 July
> 263111 ANZSO


I’m on the same boat. Lodged last 21st July, til now no Co contact/grant yet. Probably because of number of company? Some of my friend got their grant in less than 3mos with only 2 companies for past 10years.


----------



## bssanthosh47

vivek101 said:


> Does anyone have a clue whether Gunbun received his grant?


Yupe , he has received his grant and is preparing for his migration by Feb or so 😊


----------



## vivinlobo

bssanthosh47 said:


> If you have continued the same PF account with your 2nd employer it should get auto linked . Check your payslip , sometimes they tend to start a new PF account with new UAN number .then create a new login with the new UAN and you should be good to see the 2nd employer details
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thank you so much bro I got logged in with the second employer also 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascha

wrecker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes that should be Ok.
> 
> However, try sending your Company an email asking for RNR letter. If they respond back, fine. If not, try to follow up. Create an email trail so that CO can understand that you tried your best to get RNR letter but the company was not cooperative.
> 
> Along with Statutory Declaration, attach a PDF of the email trail as a proof that you explored all avenues.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank You sir for your reply.
I have received a letter from the company, but they didnt mention anything in detail. Also the role name is a common name, but i think we should have the specific name for which we are appying. What can I do in this case?


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas

*Hi,

On what basis is the period of visa processing determined ? They say it is around 8 months for 75% of applicants. However, some get it within 4 months..*


----------



## bssanthosh47

vivinlobo said:


> Thank you so much bro I got logged in with the second employer also
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Cheers vivin ,

what was the scenario like ? a new UAN for 2nd employer ? just asking 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## wrecker

Jascha said:


> Thank You sir for your reply.
> I have received a letter from the company, but they didnt mention anything in detail. Also the role name is a common name, but i think we should have the specific name for which we are appying. What can I do in this case?


Write to the company asking for specifics that you need. Additionally, I would suggest that you prepare the letter you need, paste it in email body (this is ìmportant. Don't attach a file, put the content in body) and request them to print it on letterhead and sign and stamp it. 

If they deny, that it is against company policy to give such letters, ask what else can provide instead of the letter. Ensure that the entire communication is via email. Print the email to PDF and attach the mail. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

bssanthosh47 said:


> Cheers vivin ,
> 
> what was the scenario like ? a new UAN for 2nd employer ? just asking
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Yeah new UAN number. It is now asking me to wait 6 hours to download the e pass book. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

internationalcanuck said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Just thought I'd update you all. I arrived in Australia on Oct. 31st to Melbourne (originally on a subclass 400 visa, 2 days later got my grant). Nov. 3rd I flew to my company's office in Perth. It is looking like they want me to relocate there.
> So far the weather has been nice. Perth is very clean, a city of about 2million people. People are very friendly. Food is very good, but it tends to be expensive around the city centre. Most Australian cities are like this. You are better off going to the suburbs. Chinese/asian/indian food at restaurants tends to cost less (but much more tastey).
> Shops and restaurants close very early. Shops (including most supermarkets) close at 5pm. Restaurants will mostly be open until 8 or 9pm. The only restaurants open later are a few pubs.
> 
> With the shops closing early at 5pm, it means at lunch time the shops have huge lines as people are trying to get their shopping done on their lunchbreak from work.
> If you need to do any banking/going to a mobile phone store, i'd recommend just telling your boss you need to go first thing in the morning and you will work later into the night.
> 
> Getting a transit card (transperth) was simple, just going to the information booth at the main station.
> 
> I got a pay as you go local sim card until I settle into a more permanent house. Afterwards I will switch to a contract plan that is cheaper. Getting prepaid sim card was simple, just bring your passport to the shop.
> 
> Yesterday I registered for medicare, it was quite an easy setup, just brought my passport, my visa was electronically linked.
> 
> I plan to explore the botanical gardens and beaches this weekend.
> 
> Once my work contract shifts from Dubai to the Perth office, I will need to look at choosing a superannuation (retirement) fund. Companies are requirement by law to take 9.5% of your salary and deposit it into a retirement investment account of your choice. Companies usually partner with a provider to make it easier, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's best for you. There are a variety of website to help you compare superannuation funds: https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/super...oosing-a-super-fund/super-comparison-websites
> If anyone needs help in Australia about this, I can help you choose, as I have done a lot of research and enjoy discussing investing. (I'm not a financial adviser, nor am I promoting any product, I will give my best personal advice to help, but the final decision is yours  ).
> 
> I will also have to look at getting additional private health insurance. There's public healthcare, but it is limited to emergency services, so will be looking at supplementary insurance for dental and other procedures. There are many websites that will help you compare, such as ( https://www.privatehealth.gov.au/dynamic/search). You should know that if you are over 31, and your salary is more than $90,000 the government will charge you 1.5% extra income tax if you DON'T take out private health insurance.
> 
> I already have a bank account from my previous stay in Australia, but again, it's good to search around for the best bank for your needs. Again, lots of comparison websites (https://www.canstar.com.au/transaction-accounts/).


Hi IC! 

Fantastic post. Will subscribe to your new thread. Good to know your progress down under. Such posts gives a lot of applicants hope and positivity. 

Thanks for the post, IC! Congrats once again...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

vivinlobo said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers vivin ,
> 
> what was the scenario like ? a new UAN for 2nd employer ? just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah new UAN number. It is now asking me to wait 6 hours to download the e pass book.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update buddy .

Yeah that's the standard waiting time .can't help it ☹

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

internationalcanuck said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Just thought I'd update you all. I arrived in Australia on Oct. 31st to Melbourne (originally on a subclass 400 visa, 2 days later got my grant). Nov. 3rd I flew to my company's office in Perth. It is looking like they want me to relocate there.
> So far the weather has been nice. Perth is very clean, a city of about 2million people. People are very friendly. Food is very good, but it tends to be expensive around the city centre. Most Australian cities are like this. You are better off going to the suburbs. Chinese/asian/indian food at restaurants tends to cost less (but much more tastey).
> Shops and restaurants close very early. Shops (including most supermarkets) close at 5pm. Restaurants will mostly be open until 8 or 9pm. The only restaurants open later are a few pubs.
> 
> With the shops closing early at 5pm, it means at lunch time the shops have huge lines as people are trying to get their shopping done on their lunchbreak from work.
> If you need to do any banking/going to a mobile phone store, i'd recommend just telling your boss you need to go first thing in the morning and you will work later into the night.
> 
> Getting a transit card (transperth) was simple, just going to the information booth at the main station.
> 
> I got a pay as you go local sim card until I settle into a more permanent house. Afterwards I will switch to a contract plan that is cheaper. Getting prepaid sim card was simple, just bring your passport to the shop.
> 
> Yesterday I registered for medicare, it was quite an easy setup, just brought my passport, my visa was electronically linked.
> 
> I plan to explore the botanical gardens and beaches this weekend.
> 
> Once my work contract shifts from Dubai to the Perth office, I will need to look at choosing a superannuation (retirement) fund. Companies are requirement by law to take 9.5% of your salary and deposit it into a retirement investment account of your choice. Companies usually partner with a provider to make it easier, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's best for you. There are a variety of website to help you compare superannuation funds: https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/super...oosing-a-super-fund/super-comparison-websites
> If anyone needs help in Australia about this, I can help you choose, as I have done a lot of research and enjoy discussing investing. (I'm not a financial adviser, nor am I promoting any product, I will give my best personal advice to help, but the final decision is yours  ).
> 
> I will also have to look at getting additional private health insurance. There's public healthcare, but it is limited to emergency services, so will be looking at supplementary insurance for dental and other procedures. There are many websites that will help you compare, such as ( https://www.privatehealth.gov.au/dynamic/search). You should know that if you are over 31, and your salary is more than $90,000 the government will charge you 1.5% extra income tax if you DON'T take out private health insurance.
> 
> I already have a bank account from my previous stay in Australia, but again, it's good to search around for the best bank for your needs. Again, lots of comparison websites (https://www.canstar.com.au/transaction-accounts/).


Congrats again mate, I subscribed to your thread. Keep it active; I am also shooting
for Perth because my entire experience is in the Oil/Gas field, and WA is the major hub in this sector in OZ. I hope to see you there !


----------



## internationalcanuck

That's great to hear!
Oil and gas...wow you're going to be rolling in the dollar bills!

Let's catch up when you are in Perth.

Go to my thread, I posted a PDF of salary information for every majority industry and every city in Australia.



Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Congrats again mate, I subscribed to your thread. Keep it active; I am also shooting
> for Perth because my entire experience is in the Oil/Gas field, and WA is the major hub in this sector in OZ. I hope to see you there !


----------



## Poojag

Hi, I have got this request for additional information request from CO to provide evidence of functional English for my 3 year old daughter. I don't think this is valid request. Can anyone let me know what should be done now?Do we have any calling number to contact CO?


----------



## internationalcanuck

LOL they are getting strict.

Re-check your application that you have her birthday correct both the online application and your Form 80 (if you uploaded it)?

If the information is correct call the main DHA application help line and ask them how to address this. Send any e-mail to the GSM email addressed in their letter.

If the information is also correct send a complaint by filling out the complaint form. Note your TRN, application ID, and the case officer name, and the date you received the contact.



Poojag said:


> Hi, I have got this request for additional information request from CO to provide evidence of functional English for my 3 year old daughter. I don't think this is valid request. Can anyone let me know what should be done now?Do we have any calling number to contact CO?


----------



## hemanth87

Hazzz said:


> hemanth87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I lodged my application on Aug24th.I can see in Immi tracker,people who lodged on Aug23rd got grants .Is there any way we can know if my case is being processed??
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged early August and waiting.
Click to expand...

Will CO notify us if they send any mail for employment verification.


----------



## Amjoseph

Hello everyone,
I am a mechanical engineer with 75 points and expecting invite in the next round. If invited, I am planning to add my fiance in the PR application by getting registered as per Indian marriage act.
My question is that if I am getting invited in November 11 round should I apply for PR with all other documents except marriage certificate(since we are in different places, we are planning to get registered by mid December only). Does the late upload of marriage certificate will affect the grant, however, we have photos and docs for all the travels done together for last one year. Please suggest me the best time to apply for PR, should I wait until I get marriage certificate or Is it okay if I apply straight after the invitation and upload marrriage certificate later. In addition, it is mentioned in my EOI that I am engaged and I might add another person in PR application stage.

Thanks.


----------



## derik2020

csdhan said:


> It looks like present preference has been shifted to 190 and there are a lot of pending cases in 189 from July to Aug, so expect 189 to stay here for sometime similar to how 190 got stuck at June end for almost a month.


----------



## internationalcanuck

csdhan said:


> It looks like present preference has been shifted to 190 and there are a lot of pending cases in 189 from July to Aug, so expect 189 to stay here for sometime similar to how 190 got stuck at June end for almost a month.


Sc190 have faster processing times since they are sponsored.

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Amjoseph said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am a mechanical engineer with 75 points and expecting invite in the next round. If invited, I am planning to add my fiance in the PR application by getting registered as per Indian marriage act.
> My question is that if I am getting invited in November 11 round should I apply for PR with all other documents except marriage certificate(since we are in different places, we are planning to get registered by mid December only). Does the late upload of marriage certificate will affect the grant, however, we have photos and docs for all the travels done together for last one year. Please suggest me the best time to apply for PR, should I wait until I get marriage certificate or Is it okay if I apply straight after the invitation and upload marrriage certificate later. In addition, it is mentioned in my EOI that I am engaged and I might add another person in PR application stage.
> 
> Thanks.


There's a few options to consider depending on your timeline for marriage. One thing is you will need to pay an extra fee for your wife as a dependent.

After your invitation you have 60 days to lodged your application. Will you be married within those 60 days?

If so, I'd say wait until you're married so you can lodge a perfect application right away with no change in status. Changing your status can delay your application being assessment.

Otherwise put her as a de facto partner, upload the information you have, then change your status, but you may have no choice if your marriage will be longer than 60 days.. This is slightly more risky, as a CO could potentially pick up your file any day after your application and make a judgement. They would be deciding if your documents provide enough evidence of de facto status. If you have to go this route, I'd say write a statement describing the nature of your relationship, and state the date you intend to marry if it's within the processing timeline period. Upload that to your application. Then when you get your marriage certificate change your status from de facto to married.
If they made a decision before you got married, provided you were truthful, the worst case isthey would grant you a visa, but not your spouse, and you'd need to apply for a partner visa for her after you arrive in Australia. That was my case I couldn't provide enough acceptable partner evidence that satisfied them as a de facto partner. I was granted my visa, but not my partner.

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

Can I change job while waiting for the grant? I am not claiming points for the job I am currently in, since after my ACS assessment, my role was changed within the organization, as well as the designation.

Would I need to submit Form 1022 for changing my job?


----------



## internationalcanuck

No, only inform DHA if your information changes anything they need to verify,
i.e. employment that affects your points, your relationship/dependent status that would affect health/security paperwork, or your home address or your name.



atifiqbal1985 said:


> Can I change job while waiting for the grant? I am not claiming points for the job I am currently in, since after my ACS assessment, my role was changed within the organization, as well as the designation.
> 
> Would I need to submit Form 1022 for changing my job?


----------



## atifiqbal1985

internationalcanuck said:


> No, only inform DHA if your information changes anything they need to verify,
> i.e. employment that affects your points, your relationship/dependent status that would affect health/security paperwork, or your home address or your name.


Thanks a lot. This would not affect my points, as I claimed points till June 2018, and not claiming points for months afterwards, therefore it does not impact anything actually.

Moreover, how do I inform DHA? I mean, do I upload any document? or do I submit a form or something?


----------



## internationalcanuck

It doesn't affect your points, or security or health issues or contact information, so it's not required. 
DHA only does verification on employment you are claiming points for.



atifiqbal1985 said:


> Thanks a lot. This would not affect my points, as I claimed points till June 2018, and not claiming points for months afterwards, therefore it does not impact anything actually.
> 
> Moreover, how do I inform DHA? I mean, do I upload any document? or do I submit a form or something?


----------



## yajina Padmanabhan

Dears..i applied for PR through vetassess as electronic technician.. 189 visa lodge.And they started my 1 step of assessment. I heard about an interview and practical will takeplace fpr electronic technician..i don't have any idea about the interview and practical section. Is we need to attend both practical and interview? And what kind of interview and practical willbe there. anyone have any idea about vetassess assessment..plz help me..


----------



## csdhan

internationalcanuck said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like present preference has been shifted to 190 and there are a lot of pending cases in 189 from July to Aug, so expect 189 to stay here for sometime similar to how 190 got stuck at June end for almost a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Sc190 have faster processing times since they are sponsored.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah IC, but for past one month they stopped 190 to a trickle and concentrated on 189 and cleared couple of months of cases upto August 23 in bulk. All this time 190 was stuck at June 25. Now, they stopped 189 and have picked up 190 from the last date. So, 189 is back to old processing rates.

Of course these were only easy decision ready direct grants and bunch of lodged cases are pending in this period which are being slowly cleared now along with CO contact cases. 

Cheers...


----------



## Amjoseph

internationalcanuck said:


> Amjoseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I am a mechanical engineer with 75 points and expecting invite in the next round. If invited, I am planning to add my fiance in the PR application by getting registered as per Indian marriage act.
> My question is that if I am getting invited in November 11 round should I apply for PR with all other documents except marriage certificate(since we are in different places, we are planning to get registered by mid December only). Does the late upload of marriage certificate will affect the grant, however, we have photos and docs for all the travels done together for last one year. Please suggest me the best time to apply for PR, should I wait until I get marriage certificate or Is it okay if I apply straight after the invitation and upload marrriage certificate later. In addition, it is mentioned in my EOI that I am engaged and I might add another person in PR application stage.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few options to consider depending on your timeline for marriage. One thing is you will need to pay an extra fee for your wife as a dependent.
> 
> After your invitation you have 60 days to lodged your application. Will you be married within those 60 days?
> 
> If so, I'd say wait until you're married so you can lodge a perfect application right away with no change in status. Changing your status can delay your application being assessment.
> 
> Otherwise put her as a de facto partner, upload the information you have, then change your status, but you may have no choice if your marriage will be longer than 60 days.. This is slightly more risky, as a CO could potentially pick up your file any day after your application and make a judgement. They would be deciding if your documents provide enough evidence of de facto status. If you have to go this route, I'd say write a statement describing the nature of your relationship, and state the date you intend to marry if it's within the processing timeline period. Upload that to your application. Then when you get your marriage certificate change your status from de facto to married.
> If they made a decision before you got married, provided you were truthful, the worst case isthey would grant you a visa, but not your spouse, and you'd need to apply for a partner visa for her after you arrive in Australia. That was my case I couldn't provide enough acceptable partner evidence that satisfied them as a de facto partner. I was granted my visa, but not my partner.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for replying.

I am getting married before 60 days after invitation. So will there be any questioning from CO if I am applying on the next day after the marriage. However, I have proof of photos, tickets and chats as a proof of relationship for last one year.


----------



## internationalcanuck

From my personal experience, proving relationship is a lot more subjective on the part of the case officer.
Certainly having the marriage certificate is an important proof, but also demonstrating the history. 
While changing your status from a de facto to marriage is a net positive to your relationship status on your application, it does in theory push back your application date, kind of like it resets to the date you update your application.
As long as you have historical documents of your relationship for 1 or more years, then submitting the application 1 day after your marriage is not an issue. The importance is demonstrating an ONGOING relationship. Common sense would say DHA would reasonably expect marriage after 1 year.

Unlike proving employment where there is a good checklist of requirements, proving relationship is more subjective.
For my de facto relationship, I provided photos together, evidence of plane tickets purchased, and trips together, both names on a lease, letters from friends, facebook profile snapshots that showed dates since we'd known each other on social media, life insurance. Still we were rejected.




Amjoseph said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I am getting married before 60 days after invitation. So will there be any questioning from CO if I am applying on the next day after the marriage. However, I have proof of photos, tickets and chats as a proof of relationship for last one year.


----------



## Sslou

Hi Guys,

I have got a question in regard of visa grant notification and how it affect the current visa I hold. So at the moment I am holding a student visa which will expire at 15 March 2019 and I have already lodged my visa last October. So I am just wondering what’s going to happen if I’ll be granted a visa, let’s say in Jan 2019, will the 189 visa directly replace my existing student visa? Or should I wait for my student visa to get expired then the 189 visa take place?

Secondly, I am planning to go on holiday in December for two weeks. So I am wondering should I update my existing form 80 about ‘countries I visited in the last 10 years?’

Will appreciate your responses and helps, experts.

Thank you!


----------



## AT03

internationalcanuck said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like present preference has been shifted to 190 and there are a lot of pending cases in 189 from july to aug, so expect 189 to stay here for sometime similar to how 190 got stuck at june end for almost a month.
> 
> 
> 
> sc190 have faster processing times since they are sponsored.
> 
> Sent from my htc u ultra using tapatalk
Click to expand...

186–>190–>189


----------



## khurems

Have a quick question, I logged in to my Immi account and am not able to see my "Language Ability - English, Evidence of" under my wife's documents. I was able to see it before and had uploaded the PTE score too (10 month old).

Is anyone else facing the same issue ?


----------



## RockyRaj

internationalcanuck said:


> From my personal experience, proving relationship is a lot more subjective on the part of the case officer.
> 
> Certainly having the marriage certificate is an important proof, but also demonstrating the history.
> 
> While changing your status from a de facto to marriage is a net positive to your relationship status on your application, it does in theory push back your application date, kind of like it resets to the date you update your application.
> 
> As long as you have historical documents of your relationship for 1 or more years, then submitting the application 1 day after your marriage is not an issue. The importance is demonstrating an ONGOING relationship. Common sense would say DHA would reasonably expect marriage after 1 year.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike proving employment where there is a good checklist of requirements, proving relationship is more subjective.
> 
> For my de facto relationship, I provided photos together, evidence of plane tickets purchased, and trips together, both names on a lease, letters from friends, facebook profile snapshots that showed dates since we'd known each other on social media, life insurance. Still we were rejected.



https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage.../10/15/what-you-need-know-about-partner-visas



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

internationalcanuck said:


> From my personal experience, proving relationship is a lot more subjective on the part of the case officer.
> Certainly having the marriage certificate is an important proof, but also demonstrating the history.
> While changing your status from a de facto to marriage is a net positive to your relationship status on your application, it does in theory push back your application date, kind of like it resets to the date you update your application.
> As long as you have historical documents of your relationship for 1 or more years, then submitting the application 1 day after your marriage is not an issue. The importance is demonstrating an ONGOING relationship. Common sense would say DHA would reasonably expect marriage after 1 year.
> 
> Unlike proving employment where there is a good checklist of requirements, proving relationship is more subjective.
> For my de facto relationship, I provided photos together, evidence of plane tickets purchased, and trips together, both names on a lease, letters from friends, facebook profile snapshots that showed dates since we'd known each other on social media, life insurance. Still we were rejected.


Hey IC - when you say you were rejected - were you given the opportunity to provide more evidence and then did your partner get a visa too?

My MARA agent has advised me to follow the document checklist for partner visas and provide evidence across four broad categories: financial, household, social, nature of commitment. I am planning to add my partner to my current processing 190 application. 

Also since we have been in de facto for less than 1 year, we have registered our relationship in Australia to remove that requirement - but as you mentioned our MARA agent emphasized that this, like a marriage certificate, alone is likely insufficient.

E.g of evidence we have:

-Joint bank account (regular savings and utilities bills debited)
-Joint home contents insurance
-Joint ownership of vehicles
-Joint lease with both names
-Evidence of shared expenses (Have an Excel sheets detailing them, personal bank statements & scanned receipts to corroborate)
-Joint utilities accounts 
-Each listed as Superannuation beneficiary for the other 
-Each listed as spouse and emergency contact to our respective employers
-Emails sent to both of us (e.g. from rental agency)
-Phone bills showing daily contact
-WhatsApp Message Summary page showing volume of messages sent to each other
-Photos with each of our families, friends, and as a couple
-Evidence of joint travel together (tickets, hotel bookings, dinner reservations)
-8 Statutory Declarations stating our relationship is genuine and continuing (2 x mutual friends, 3 from each of our families)
-Stat decs from each of us detailing how our relationship developed, the financial aspect, household aspect, and nature of commitment (future goals etc.). 

What do you reckon?

edit:

IC I notice from your previous posts your partner did not get the visa - was she asked to withdraw her application or was she refused? Also, did the CO outline where he/she felt the evidence wasn't there? Hope you can help mate.


----------



## chewbacca36

Correct me if I'm wrong, wasn't IC's defacto got rejected because he was still legally married to someone else.

I'm not here to step on anyone's toes but that was what I remember reading in previous posts.




PrettyIsotonic said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my personal experience, proving relationship is a lot more subjective on the part of the case officer.
> Certainly having the marriage certificate is an important proof, but also demonstrating the history.
> While changing your status from a de facto to marriage is a net positive to your relationship status on your application, it does in theory push back your application date, kind of like it resets to the date you update your application.
> As long as you have historical documents of your relationship for 1 or more years, then submitting the application 1 day after your marriage is not an issue. The importance is demonstrating an ONGOING relationship. Common sense would say DHA would reasonably expect marriage after 1 year.
> 
> Unlike proving employment where there is a good checklist of requirements, proving relationship is more subjective.
> For my de facto relationship, I provided photos together, evidence of plane tickets purchased, and trips together, both names on a lease, letters from friends, facebook profile snapshots that showed dates since we'd known each other on social media, life insurance. Still we were rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey IC - when you say you were rejected - were you given the opportunity to provide more evidence and then did your partner get a visa too?
> 
> My MARA agent has advised me to follow the document checklist for partner visas and provide evidence across four broad categories: financial, household, social, nature of commitment. I am planning to add my partner to my current processing 190 application.
> 
> Also since we have been in de facto for less than 1 year, we have registered our relationship in Australia to remove that requirement - but as you mentioned our MARA agent emphasized that this, like a marriage certificate, alone is likely insufficient.
> 
> E.g of evidence we have:
> 
> -Joint bank account (regular savings and utilities bills debited)
> -Joint home contents insurance
> -Joint ownership of vehicles
> -Joint lease with both names
> -Evidence of shared expenses (Have an Excel sheets detailing them, personal bank statements & scanned receipts to corroborate)
> -Joint utilities accounts
> -Each listed as Superannuation beneficiary for the other
> -Each listed as spouse and emergency contact to our respective employers
> -Emails sent to both of us (e.g. from rental agency)
> -Phone bills showing daily contact
> -WhatsApp Message Summary page showing volume of messages sent to each other
> -Photos with each of our families, friends, and as a couple
> -Evidence of joint travel together (tickets, hotel bookings, dinner reservations)
> -8 Statutory Declarations stating our relationship is genuine and continuing (2 x mutual friends, 3 from each of our families)
> -Stat decs from each of us detailing how our relationship developed, the financial aspect, household aspect, and nature of commitment (future goals etc.).
> 
> What do you reckon?
> 
> edit:
> 
> IC I notice from your previous posts your partner did not get the visa - was she asked to withdraw her application or was she refused? Also, did the CO outline where he/she felt the evidence wasn't there? Hope you can help mate.
Click to expand...


----------



## farahnisar

Hi everyone, 

I was granted my 189 visa in August but I have moved to another country in the meanwhile and so my address is changed. The visa grant letter says that I need to notify them of any changes in circumstances with the form 1022. But it doesnt say how should I send the form to them. Who should I email the form? Or should I post the form to some authority? No clue here.. please help.


----------



## expatprash

Finally got the golden email today. Granted after 324 days from Visa lodgement and 171 days after CO contact, even after being an onshore applicant.
Once the application processing time went beyond 9 months, followed Gunbun's method of calling on 131881 every 3 days. 2 out of maybe 30 customer service reps agreed to leave a note. But the grant remained elusive.
After InternationalCanuck got his grant last week and mentioned the complaint form, I tried that too (mentioning my 457 visa). Looks like finally that worked.
Submitted the form on Monday, got an acknowledgment yesterday and the grant today!

Very thankful to many of the helpful folks out here for the suggestions and good luck to all those waiting!

75 points
261312 - Developer Programmer
EOI: 6-Dec-17
190 ITA: 18-Dec-17
189 ITA: 20-Dec-17
189 Lodged: 20-Dec-17
CO Contact: 21-May-18
Response to CO: 29-May-18
Grant: 08-Nov-18


----------



## luvjd

farahnisar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was granted my 189 visa in August but I have moved to another country in the meanwhile and so my address is changed. The visa grant letter says that I need to notify them of any changes in circumstances with the form 1022. But it doesnt say how should I send the form to them. Who should I email the form? Or should I post the form to some authority? No clue here.. please help.


You can do so using your immi account. Log in and go to your application details and click on "Update Details". From there it is self-explanatory.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Your evidence sounds reasonably sufficient.

I was in a de facto relationship in a muslim country, so it was very difficult to provide the standard joint items couples would do.

My partner's visa was rejected, and the CO gave a list of why. 



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey IC - when you say you were rejected - were you given the opportunity to provide more evidence and then did your partner get a visa too?
> 
> My MARA agent has advised me to follow the document checklist for partner visas and provide evidence across four broad categories: financial, household, social, nature of commitment. I am planning to add my partner to my current processing 190 application.
> 
> Also since we have been in de facto for less than 1 year, we have registered our relationship in Australia to remove that requirement - but as you mentioned our MARA agent emphasized that this, like a marriage certificate, alone is likely insufficient.
> 
> E.g of evidence we have:
> 
> -Joint bank account (regular savings and utilities bills debited)
> -Joint home contents insurance
> -Joint ownership of vehicles
> -Joint lease with both names
> -Evidence of shared expenses (Have an Excel sheets detailing them, personal bank statements & scanned receipts to corroborate)
> -Joint utilities accounts
> -Each listed as Superannuation beneficiary for the other
> -Each listed as spouse and emergency contact to our respective employers
> -Emails sent to both of us (e.g. from rental agency)
> -Phone bills showing daily contact
> -WhatsApp Message Summary page showing volume of messages sent to each other
> -Photos with each of our families, friends, and as a couple
> -Evidence of joint travel together (tickets, hotel bookings, dinner reservations)
> -8 Statutory Declarations stating our relationship is genuine and continuing (2 x mutual friends, 3 from each of our families)
> -Stat decs from each of us detailing how our relationship developed, the financial aspect, household aspect, and nature of commitment (future goals etc.).
> 
> What do you reckon?
> 
> edit:
> 
> IC I notice from your previous posts your partner did not get the visa - was she asked to withdraw her application or was she refused? Also, did the CO outline where he/she felt the evidence wasn't there? Hope you can help mate.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations! It's a long wait.
I'm just guessing, but I believe why yours may not have been processed as fast was because you were on a 457 visa, there was no risk of you being in Australia and not allowed to work. If your 457 visa expired before your 189 grant, you'd still be on a bridging visa with all the working rights of your 457 visa. 

I hope my message about filling out the complaint form isn't taken to the extreme by applicants  Only use it with reasonable grounds 



expatprash said:


> Finally got the golden email today. Granted after 324 days from Visa lodgement and 171 days after CO contact, even after being an onshore applicant.
> Once the application processing time went beyond 9 months, followed Gunbun's method of calling on 131881 every 3 days. 2 out of maybe 30 customer service reps agreed to leave a note. But the grant remained elusive.
> After InternationalCanuck got his grant last week and mentioned the complaint form, I tried that too (mentioning my 457 visa). Looks like finally that worked.
> Submitted the form on Monday, got an acknowledgment yesterday and the grant today!
> 
> Very thankful to many of the helpful folks out here for the suggestions and good luck to all those waiting!
> 
> 75 points
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> EOI: 6-Dec-17
> 190 ITA: 18-Dec-17
> 189 ITA: 20-Dec-17
> 189 Lodged: 20-Dec-17
> CO Contact: 21-May-18
> Response to CO: 29-May-18
> Grant: 08-Nov-18


----------



## internationalcanuck

I believe change of circumstance after your grant would be changes like getting married, divorced, having children. Where you'd need to either add or withdraw members of your family unit from your visa, or perhaps changes in your medical situation?
but otherwise they won't care where you are coming from before you enter Australia.



farahnisar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was granted my 189 visa in August but I have moved to another country in the meanwhile and so my address is changed. The visa grant letter says that I need to notify them of any changes in circumstances with the form 1022. But it doesnt say how should I send the form to them. Who should I email the form? Or should I post the form to some authority? No clue here.. please help.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

chewbacca36 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, wasn't IC's defacto got rejected because he was still legally married to someone else.
> 
> I'm not here to step on anyone's toes but that was what I remember reading in previous posts.


As long as you are legally separated it shouldn't be an issue, even to register a relationship in Australia (I know that is the case for the ACT)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

internationalcanuck said:


> Your evidence sounds reasonably sufficient.
> 
> I was in a de facto relationship in a muslim country, so it was very difficult to provide the standard joint items couples would do.
> 
> My partner's visa was rejected, and the CO gave a list of why.


I can imagine how difficult it must have been for you mate. 

Are you hoping to go the 309/100 - 820/801 route? 

The 820/801 is our next option, but of course more costly and lengthy.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes it was a complication.
He was separated from his wife.
It was an arranged marriage by force to his cousin. His wife was back in Pakistan, to divorce he'd have to have travelled back their first. It would have caused huge family drama, still with no guarantee we'd get his visa after all the drama.

So yes they acknowledged that, but then basically said nothing else we submitted was relevent. Despite the fact DHA doesn't say a person can't still be married (people can be separated and in the process of getting divorced). We mentioned this transparently in a letter.

Despite me showing that my partner was the only benefitiary to all my investments and insurance, they didn't accept this. They seemed to be wanting evidence from his side, not my side. But the salary differential is too great, and he doesn't make enough money to have any bank account. I let him use a bank account I opened in my name, for his savings, but it's impossible to put his name on the account.

They rejected the letters from friends, rejected the photos provided, rejected the lease that showed his name on it to prove we were living together, they rejected whatsapp conversations, they rejected bills showing that I paid for plane tickets for him. They rejected screenshots of facebook showing dates confirming how long we've known each other.

The annoying thing was when I sent all the information to my MARA agent, I told him about this, and he said it all looked sufficient from his experience to demonstrate an on-going relationship (bought obviously still at the discretion of the case office). But to be honest, I would have rather heard honest advice, and would not have paid the additional partner fee if the chance was low, and would have rather saved the money and heartache to apply for a separate partner visa once I'm in Australia (which is what I will have to do now).



chewbacca36 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, wasn't IC's defacto got rejected because he was still legally married to someone else.
> 
> I'm not here to step on anyone's toes but that was what I remember reading in previous posts.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

internationalcanuck said:


> Yes it was a complication.
> He was separated from his wife.
> It was an arranged marriage by force to his cousin. His wife was back in Pakistan, to divorce he'd have to have travelled back their first. It would have caused huge family drama, still with no guarantee we'd get his visa after all the drama.
> 
> So yes they acknowledged that, but then basically said nothing else we submitted was relevent. Despite the fact DHA doesn't say a person can't still be married (people can be separated and in the process of getting divorced). We mentioned this transparently in a letter.
> 
> Despite me showing that my partner was the only benefitiary to all my investments and insurance, they didn't accept this. They seemed to be wanting evidence from his side, not my side. But the salary differential is too great, and he doesn't make enough money to have any bank account. I let him use a bank account I opened in my name, for his savings, but it's impossible to put his name on the account.
> 
> They rejected the letters from friends, rejected the photos provided, rejected the lease that showed his name on it to prove we were living together, they rejected whatsapp conversations, they rejected bills showing that I paid for plane tickets for him. They rejected screenshots of facebook showing dates confirming how long we've known each other.
> 
> The annoying thing was when I sent all the information to my MARA agent, I told him about this, and he said it all looked sufficient from his experience to demonstrate an on-going relationship (bought obviously still at the discretion of the case office). But to be honest, I would have rather heard honest advice, and would not have paid the additional partner fee if the chance was low, and would have rather saved the money and heartache to apply for a separate partner visa once I'm in Australia (which is what I will have to do now).


I'm so sorry to hear that mate. Such a difficult situation. It's such a taxing time, emotionally and financially this process. 

Can't imagine what you're going through. 

Have you considered if an appeal is possible / potentially makes sense? If it allows you to address some of the issues the CO raises. 

There's another forum out there perhaps you're aware of that has tonne of partner visa info and a supportive community like the GSM visas discussed here, I'll PM you in case you haven't come across it.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Please PM me the foreign link.

I've schedule a meeting with a MARA agent from a company that has a bit more experience with same-sex de facto relationships. 
Need to find someone that will give honest advice, and not just paperpushing.



PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that mate. Such a difficult situation. It's such a taxing time, emotionally and financially this process.
> 
> Can't imagine what you're going through.
> 
> Have you considered if an appeal is possible / potentially makes sense? If it allows you to address some of the issues the CO raises.
> 
> There's another forum out there perhaps you're aware of that has tonne of partner visa info and a supportive community like the GSM visas discussed here, I'll PM you in case you haven't come across it.


----------



## shekar.ym

expatprash said:


> Finally got the golden email today. Granted after 324 days from Visa lodgement and 171 days after CO contact, even after being an onshore applicant.
> Once the application processing time went beyond 9 months, followed Gunbun's method of calling on 131881 every 3 days. 2 out of maybe 30 customer service reps agreed to leave a note. But the grant remained elusive.
> After InternationalCanuck got his grant last week and mentioned the complaint form, I tried that too (mentioning my 457 visa). Looks like finally that worked.
> Submitted the form on Monday, got an acknowledgment yesterday and the grant today!
> 
> Very thankful to many of the helpful folks out here for the suggestions and good luck to all those waiting!
> 
> 75 points
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> EOI: 6-Dec-17
> 190 ITA: 18-Dec-17
> 189 ITA: 20-Dec-17
> 189 Lodged: 20-Dec-17
> CO Contact: 21-May-18
> Response to CO: 29-May-18
> Grant: 08-Nov-18




Congrats and good luck bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

internationalcanuck said:


> Please PM me the foreign link.
> 
> I've schedule a meeting with a MARA agent from a company that has a bit more experience with same-sex de facto relationships.
> Need to find someone that will give honest advice, and not just paperpushing.


PM'd you.

So true about finding a MARA agent that is genuinely aligned with getting us across the line. There were plenty I didn't go with cause their advice was not nuanced and just came across as a sales pitch. The firm I am currently with was very clear with pathways and expectations (not all positive) - which I liked.


----------



## arslan1

Hi Seniors,

One of my friend applied on 11 Aug but no response from DHA so far. We have seen mostly people they applied later than him have been granted visa. He has added spouse in visa application. Does it take longer because of additional applicant?

Cause i applied on 13th August and I have got the grant already and he applied on 12th August and still waiting. We both are ONSHORE applicants. Awaiting for your kind replies. Thank you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arslan1 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> One of my friend applied on 11 Aug but no response from DHA so far. We have seen mostly people they applied later than him have been granted visa. He has added spouse in visa application. Does it take longer because of additional applicant?
> 
> Cause i applied on 13th August and I have got the grant already and he applied on 12th August and still waiting. We both are ONSHORE applicants. Awaiting for your kind replies. Thank you


The flurry of August grants for 189 seems like an anomaly mate - and so many moving parts - e.g. does your friend have more employment episodes, different quality of evidence, I would think having a partner would also add another layer of evidence that needs to be verified.


----------



## arslan1

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The flurry of August grants for 189 seems like an anomaly mate - and so many moving parts - e.g. does your friend have more employment episodes, different quality of evidence, I would think having a partner would also add another layer of evidence that needs to be verified.


He is not claiming any employment points. He had 70 points and case is very straightforward he got 8 each in PTE. Yeah maybe due to his wife its taking time


----------



## kristinacastro

wrecker said:


> Jascha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can anyone explain me if we can submit the "statutory declaration" by a colleague which we submit for ACS assessment can be submitted as Roles and responsibilities document?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yes that should be Ok.
> 
> However, try sending your Company an email asking for RNR letter. If they respond back, fine. If not, try to follow up. Create an email trail so that CO can understand that you tried your best to get RNR letter but the company was not cooperative.
> 
> Along with Statutory Declaration, attach a PDF of the email trail as a proof that you explored all avenues.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Totally agreed and have done this on EA. They accepted it.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arslan1 said:


> He is not claiming any employment points. He had 70 points and case is very straightforward he got 8 each in PTE. Yeah maybe due to his wife its taking time


Or his CO is on leave / IT issues with the DHA systems the day after you got your grant  so many variables haha. 

If I was him I would relax and just expect a grant in 6 or so months - anything quicker is icing on the cake. Being onshore helps heaps so you can set and forget.


----------



## arslan1

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Or his CO is on leave / IT issues with the DHA systems the day after you got your grant  so many variables haha.
> 
> If I was him I would relax and just expect a grant in 6 or so months - anything quicker is icing on the cake. Being onshore helps heaps so you can set and forget.


Hahahaha true I have told him to relax  tbh my grant was really qick lol


----------



## srini.e

Hi guys, 

Can someone share me the format to showcase the English functional proof from university for partner. 

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

srini.e said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone share me the format to showcase the English functional proof from university for partner.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as it is on the university letter head (with contact details etc.) and has all the info relevant to your situation here and is clear that it is talking about you (e.g. referencing your full name / passport number): https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

You should be good to go. It can be one long sentence if need be.

Usually universities will already have their own template.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arslan1 said:


> Hahahaha true I have told him to relax  tbh my grant was really qick lol


It was super fast!  

I'm adding a de facto partner to my already lodged visa application, so it is probably going to take even longer than usual :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bvpraveen

PrettyIsotonic said:


> As long as it is on the university letter head (with contact details etc.) and has all the info relevant to your situation here and is clear that it is talking about you (e.g. referencing your full name / passport number): https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> You should be good to go. It can be one long sentence if need be.
> 
> Usually universities will already have their own template.


A related question. We had got this letter from my wife university about 3 years back when we thought of PR, which we had then put on hold. We intend to apply now. 

*So does this certificate should be recently dated or it can be of any date (ours is 3 year old)?*

Logically it should be fine. I just want to be sure about this.


----------



## srini.e

PrettyIsotonic said:


> As long as it is on the university letter head (with contact details etc.) and has all the info relevant to your situation here and is clear that it is talking about you (e.g. referencing your full name / passport number): https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> 
> 
> You should be good to go. It can be one long sentence if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually universities will already have their own template.




Thanks you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

bvpraveen said:


> A related question. We had got this letter from my wife university about 3 years back when we thought of PR, which we had then put on hold. We intend to apply now.
> 
> *So does this certificate should be recently dated or it can be of any date (ours is 3 year old)?*
> 
> Logically it should be fine. I just want to be sure about this.


Based on this link:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

It seems there is a 'validity' period only if you are going to use one of the English test options.

If it is evidence of having completed xyz education at zyx level - I think as long as it is dated after completion, you should be fine. Of course having a recent letter would mean the contact details on the letter are current - if that is a consideration in your case.


----------



## arslan1

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It was super fast!
> 
> I'm adding a de facto partner to my already lodged visa application, so it is probably going to take even longer than usual :fingerscrossed:


I have a feeling that u will get in DEC lets see now


----------



## srini.e

I need one more suggestion on the same regard. My partner has given her PTE exam on February and secured the desired result. In the home affairs website, it is mentioned that the exam has to be with 12 months at the time of lodgement. And I’m expecting the invite in next two days and planning to lodge by this month end. My question is, by the time of Grant the exam will go invalid, so is it wise to get a certificate from university or should it be fine without that ??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

In ACS assessment one has to attach certified copy. What does it mean? One of my friend wants to do skill assessment. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

arslan1 said:


> Hahahaha true I have told him to relax  tbh my grant was really qick lol


haha yeah that was a very quick grant

I too wish that i had a frind like u ,who would worry about my grant too  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vivinlobo said:


> In ACS assessment one has to attach certified copy. What does it mean? One of my friend wants to do skill assessment.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


See page 8:
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf


----------



## vivinlobo

PrettyIsotonic said:


> See page 8:
> https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf


Thank you  

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

In one of my previous employers I have worked in 2 different positions

Should I mention the last designation in EOI or both designations as per the dates??

What's the appropriate way? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

srini.e said:


> I need one more suggestion on the same regard. My partner has given her PTE exam on February and secured the desired result. In the home affairs website, it is mentioned that the exam has to be with 12 months at the time of lodgement. And I’m expecting the invite in next two days and planning to lodge by this month end. My question is, by the time of Grant the exam will go invalid, so is it wise to get a certificate from university or should it be fine without that ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Valid English test is required only during the time of lodgement, not grant. If you want to try to get an additional letter from university, go ahead and do it but it won't be required. Upload it if CO asks for it.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e

wrecker said:


> Valid English test is required only during the time of lodgement, not grant. If you want to try to get an additional letter from university, go ahead and do it but it won't be required. Upload it if CO asks for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Thanks much mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> In one of my previous employers I have worked in 2 different positions
> 
> Should I mention the last designation in EOI or both designations as per the dates??
> 
> What's the appropriate way?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Both designations as per dates. You would require RnR lettter which mentions both positions as well. 

My wife, primary applicant in our case, worked in 4 different positions in her company. We have uploaded her joining letter, all Appraisals letters, promotion letters, and RnR letter which consists of all positions and dates. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nicc227

expatprash said:


> Finally got the golden email today. Granted after 324 days from Visa lodgement and 171 days after CO contact, even after being an onshore applicant.
> Once the application processing time went beyond 9 months, followed Gunbun's method of calling on 131881 every 3 days. 2 out of maybe 30 customer service reps agreed to leave a note. But the grant remained elusive.
> After InternationalCanuck got his grant last week and mentioned the complaint form, I tried that too (mentioning my 457 visa). Looks like finally that worked.
> Submitted the form on Monday, got an acknowledgment yesterday and the grant today!
> 
> Very thankful to many of the helpful folks out here for the suggestions and good luck to all those waiting!
> 
> 75 points
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> EOI: 6-Dec-17
> 190 ITA: 18-Dec-17
> 189 ITA: 20-Dec-17
> 189 Lodged: 20-Dec-17
> CO Contact: 21-May-18
> Response to CO: 29-May-18
> Grant: 08-Nov-18


Many congrats!! What's your IED?


----------



## Vin100

nicc227 said:


> Many congrats!! What's your IED?




Onshore applicants have IED?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

wrecker said:


> Both designations as per dates. You would require RnR lettter which mentions both positions as well.
> 
> My wife, primary applicant in our case, worked in 4 different positions in her company. We have uploaded her joining letter, all Appraisals letters, promotion letters, and RnR letter which consists of all positions and dates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I got a reference letter mentioning both positions with duties in a common letter 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> I got a reference letter mentioning both positions with duties in a common letter
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


That Should be sufficient. When do you plan to lodge?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

wrecker said:


> That Should be sufficient. When do you plan to lodge?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Expecting an invitation for 233914 in next round with 75 points 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

My second employer has mentioned my name wrongly in EPFO.
I requested online for name change today and sent an email to HR.
Now it shows accepted by employer and waiting for field office approval. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

vivinlobo said:


> My second employer has mentioned my name wrongly in EPFO.
> I requested online for name change today and sent an email to HR.
> Now it shows accepted by employer and waiting for field office approval.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




EPFO team will now take 1 week to verify and approve the changes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

rahulpop1 said:


> EPFO team will now take 1 week to verify and approve the changes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, I will wait for it 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpraveen

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Based on this link:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> It seems there is a 'validity' period only if you are going to use one of the English test options.
> 
> If it is evidence of having completed xyz education at zyx level - I think as long as it is dated after completion, you should be fine. Of course having a recent letter would mean the contact details on the letter are current - if that is a consideration in your case.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## arpz

Hey Guys,

CO contacted me today for 5 years Bank Statement, and I uploaded it again upon request today.

My question is : How long will it take for the CO to assess the details again, and process the application further generally? Are there any general timelines?


----------



## Ram3327

Hi everyone
I got a reply from Home affairs today. My age proof document has both my regional language and English. Is it necessary to translate such document? If so, how to translate the document. Whom to contact for such translation.

Is notary public attestation is required on every single page or just the last of a document?

Please help me with this


----------



## Airav2AU

Ram3327 said:


> Hi everyone
> I got a reply from Home affairs today. My age proof document has both my regional language and English. Is it necessary to translate such document? If so, how to translate the document. Whom to contact for such translation.
> 
> Is notary public attestation is required on every single page or just the last of a document?
> 
> Please help me with this


Do you mean you got CO contact to translate birth certificate ?

Visa Lodge - 14-Sep-2018


----------



## wrecker

Ram3327 said:


> Hi everyone
> I got a reply from Home affairs today. My age proof document has both my regional language and English. Is it necessary to translate such document? If so, how to translate the document. Whom to contact for such translation.
> 
> Is notary public attestation is required on every single page or just the last of a document?
> 
> Please help me with this


What's the CO contact for? What did they specifically ask?

If it's translation of a document, I would translate all pages and ask for certification on all pages to eliminate any further doubts. 

You can avail services of a NAATI certified translator. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ram3327 said:


> Hi everyone
> I got a reply from Home affairs today. My age proof document has both my regional language and English. Is it necessary to translate such document? If so, how to translate the document. Whom to contact for such translation.
> 
> Is notary public attestation is required on every single page or just the last of a document?
> 
> Please help me with this


Even I also have my native language written on my birth certificate plus English I think this will be the case for most of the people.


----------



## himsrj

josygeorge000 said:


> Even I also have my native language written on my birth certificate plus English I think this will be the case for most of the people.


+ 1


----------



## JG

himsrj said:


> + 1


I believe passport and school leaving certificate are in English though. But there is already English then why should they ask for a translation in the birth certificate.


----------



## himsrj

josygeorge000 said:


> I believe passport and school leaving certificate are in English though. But there is already English then why should they ask for a translation in the birth certificate.


Yup they are.
Might be an upload error.
But birth cert in question also seems to be of multiple pages as per post of @ram3227


----------



## RockyRaj

Anyone here recollect or aware of CO contact for clarification of names:

Until my graduation, I had the initials drawn from my father name. These are on the Grade 10, Grade 12, Degree Certificate and Transcript. 

Some documents like tax documents state my name together with my father name as my name.

Post graduation I have dropped the initials and retained my name. This would be on my passport, skill assessment, Indian national ID(Aadhaar) and all PCC.

Living here in Middle East again some documents like visa pages and bank statement include my father name as well together. 

Being a Tamilian, in my community do not have the concept of Surname. So even my passport has the Surname field left empty. 

Can someone who got grants had similar name issues and are acceptable or any further document was asked by CO?


----------



## JG

RockyRaj said:


> Anyone here recollect or aware of CO contact for clarification of names:
> 
> Until my graduation, I had the initials drawn from my father name. These are on the Grade 10, Grade 12, Degree Certificate and Transcript.
> 
> Some documents like tax documents state my name together with my father name as my name.
> 
> Post graduation I have dropped the initials and retained my name. This would be on my passport, skill assessment, Indian national ID(Aadhaar) and all PCC.
> 
> Living here in Middle East again some documents like visa pages and bank statement include my father name as well together.
> 
> Being a Tamilian, in my community do not have the concept of Surname. So even my passport has the Surname field left empty.
> 
> Can someone who got grants had similar name issues and are acceptable or any further document was asked by CO?



Hi,

As far as middle east is concerned, there is no need of an additional document since everyone has the same problem that father name will be added to your full name in the national id card(emirates id).


----------



## Ismiya

Almost this week also going to end but there is no much action for CO contacted cases..


----------



## nnk_ec

*189 visa Granted*

Hi All,
By God's amazing grace, we(family of 3) have been granted 189 visas today. My sincere thanks to NB, he has helped me immensely in each and every step of my PR journey. I strictly followed NB's guidance and his document checklist. 

My IED is 22nd Aug. 2019. I am an offshore applicant.


----------



## shekar.ym

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> By God's amazing grace, we(family of 3) have been granted 189 visas today. My sincere thanks to NB, he has helped me immensely in each and every step of my PR journey. I strictly followed NB's guidance and his document checklist.
> 
> My IED is 22nd Aug. 2019. I am an offshore applicant.


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> By God's amazing grace, we(family of 3) have been granted 189 visas today. My sincere thanks to NB, he has helped me immensely in each and every step of my PR journey. I strictly followed NB's guidance and his document checklist.
> 
> My IED is 22nd Aug. 2019. I am an offshore applicant.


can you update the immi tracker please?


----------



## kbjan26

*Got US L1B and have a question*

I got my US visa recently while my grant is in progress.

I do not know whether I need to notify case officer about this. My document count is already 58/60.

Should I upload another form 1022 for this ? I already did one to attach new born.

Or rather wait to get SSN number and then inform.

I will be relocating shortly.

And in between I hope to grant as well since I already had my first CO contact asking for wife and new born medicals. That is completed now and I hope the grant is round the corner.


----------



## darivap

arpz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> CO contacted me today for 5 years Bank Statement, and I uploaded it again upon request today.
> 
> My question is : How long will it take for the CO to assess the details again, and process the application further generally? Are there any general timelines?


80-90 days average

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

arpz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> CO contacted me today for 5 years Bank Statement, and I uploaded it again upon request today.
> 
> My question is : How long will it take for the CO to assess the details again, and process the application further generally? Are there any general timelines?


Did you upload pf Statements before ? Just want to know if they want each and every documents possible. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dry_Brook

2nd wave of grants for April applicants reached to 4th April (the last one i noticed). Is there any movement beyond that?
189 visa lodged: 19 April 2018
Doc Rec email: 20 Aug 2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## AsterixArmorica

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> By God's amazing grace, we(family of 3) have been granted 189 visas today. My sincere thanks to NB, he has helped me immensely in each and every step of my PR journey. I strictly followed NB's guidance and his document checklist.
> 
> My IED is 22nd Aug. 2019. I am an offshore applicant.


Congratulations to you and your family :cheer2:

Are you on-shore or off-shore?


----------



## Bandish

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> By God's amazing grace, we(family of 3) have been granted 189 visas today. My sincere thanks to NB, he has helped me immensely in each and every step of my PR journey. I strictly followed NB's guidance and his document checklist.
> 
> My IED is 22nd Aug. 2019. I am an offshore applicant.


Congratulations !! It was really fast...


----------



## bssanthosh47

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> By God's amazing grace, we(family of 3) have been granted 189 visas today. My sincere thanks to NB, he has helped me immensely in each and every step of my PR journey. I strictly followed NB's guidance and his document checklist.
> 
> My IED is 22nd Aug. 2019. I am an offshore applicant.


Congrats buddy  

yet another fast grant 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## amitkb

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By God's amazing grace, we(family of 3) have been granted 189 visas today. My sincere thanks to NB, he has helped me immensely in each and every step of my PR journey. I strictly followed NB's guidance and his document checklist.
> 
> 
> 
> My IED is 22nd Aug. 2019. I am an offshore applicant.




Congratulations. 




189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## arpz

vivinlobo said:


> Did you upload pf Statements before ? Just want to know if they want each and every documents possible.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I haven't uploaded the PF documents and they didn't even ask for that.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mongapb05

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> By God's amazing grace, we(family of 3) have been granted 189 visas today. My sincere thanks to NB, he has helped me immensely in each and every step of my PR journey. I strictly followed NB's guidance and his document checklist.
> 
> My IED is 22nd Aug. 2019. I am an offshore applicant.


Congratulations 
Did u upload resume? 
If yes, in which format? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec

shekar.ym said:


> can you update the immi tracker please?


Done buddy.


----------



## nnk_ec

AsterixArmorica said:


> Congratulations to you and your family :cheer2:
> 
> Are you on-shore or off-shore?


Offshore buddy.


----------



## nnk_ec

Bandish said:


> Congratulations !! It was really fast...


Yep, it was indeed real fast. Even I did not expect grant so quickly.


----------



## nnk_ec

bssanthosh47 said:


> Congrats buddy
> 
> yet another fast grant
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks buddy


----------



## nnk_ec

amitkb said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189/261312
> Application lodged: 14-09-2018
> Grant: Waiting


Thank You


----------



## shekar.ym

nnk_ec said:


> Done buddy.




I PMed you with some questions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec

mongapb05 said:


> Congratulations
> Did u upload resume?
> If yes, in which format?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes, I uploaded resume, in Victoria format.


----------



## cmaroju

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> By God's amazing grace, we(family of 3) have been granted 189 visas today. My sincere thanks to NB, he has helped me immensely in each and every step of my PR journey. I strictly followed NB's guidance and his document checklist.
> 
> My IED is 22nd Aug. 2019. I am an offshore applicant.


Congratulations buddy..


----------



## smaikap

What us Victoria format??!!


nnk_ec said:


> Thanks. Yes, I uploaded resume, in Victoria format.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

smaikap said:


> What us Victoria format??!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


It is available here if you scroll down:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## mongapb05

Is it mandatory to upload in vic format? 

I just upload the simple standard template for 189?


PrettyIsotonic said:


> It is available here if you scroll down:
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemanth87

Hello

Will we get any hints before getting the grant? or will we get a mail all of a sudden Booom


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mongapb05 said:


> Is it mandatory to upload in vic format?
> 
> I just upload the simple standard template for 189?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


I doubt it is mandatory mate, I personally used my own formatting.


----------



## turiguiliano

luvjd said:


> Unless CO contacts you for some missing documents, the status may remain the same until you receive your grant. At least, it was the case with my application.


Thanks for the info. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## mongapb05

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I doubt it is mandatory mate, I personally used my own formatting.


I did the same, but as people have uploaded vic template, i am concerned about it, do we have to upload vic template also? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mongapb05 said:


> I did the same, but as people have uploaded vic template, i am concerned about it, do we have to upload vic template also?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Nothing stopping you from doing so!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

hemanth87 said:


> Hello
> 
> Will we get any hints before getting the grant? or will we get a mail all of a sudden Booom


All of a sudden Booom


----------



## turiguiliano

expatprash said:


> Finally got the golden email today. Granted after 324 days from Visa lodgement and 171 days after CO contact, even after being an onshore applicant.
> Once the application processing time went beyond 9 months, followed Gunbun's method of calling on 131881 every 3 days. 2 out of maybe 30 customer service reps agreed to leave a note. But the grant remained elusive.
> After InternationalCanuck got his grant last week and mentioned the complaint form, I tried that too (mentioning my 457 visa). Looks like finally that worked.
> Submitted the form on Monday, got an acknowledgment yesterday and the grant today!
> 
> Very thankful to many of the helpful folks out here for the suggestions and good luck to all those waiting!
> 
> 75 points
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> EOI: 6-Dec-17
> 190 ITA: 18-Dec-17
> 189 ITA: 20-Dec-17
> 189 Lodged: 20-Dec-17
> CO Contact: 21-May-18
> Response to CO: 29-May-18
> Grant: 08-Nov-18


Congratulations.


----------



## turiguiliano

vivinlobo said:


> In ACS assessment one has to attach certified copy. What does it mean? One of my friend wants to do skill assessment.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


If you get the documents signed by a notary public, it will have two things

(i) Signature of the notary lawyer
(ii) Seal that says "Attested true copy " / "certified". 

Without this seal, ACS will not assess the document and they will say it is not suitable.

Refer my experience in thread - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...r-not-assessable-due-insufficient-detail.html


----------



## turiguiliano

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> By God's amazing grace, we(family of 3) have been granted 189 visas today. My sincere thanks to NB, he has helped me immensely in each and every step of my PR journey. I strictly followed NB's guidance and his document checklist.
> 
> My IED is 22nd Aug. 2019. I am an offshore applicant.


Many congratulations. Good luck with your Oz immigration.


----------



## Ram3327

Hi
I have a major doubt. I got a reply from CO yesterday. They sent a 3-page pdf. In the 2nd page, it asked to reply for the details under the heading "Request Detail"( in my case the checklist showed only to send PTE scorecard). However, the 3rd page showed title Request detail along with Providing Documents, certified copies, Translating your documents.

Now I am confused. Should I just send only PTE official score card or Should I also send certified photocopies and Translated documents?

Help me out with this.
How to upload a pic in expat forum.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Ram3327 said:


> Hi
> I have a major doubt. I got a reply from CO yesterday. They sent a 3-page pdf. In the 2nd page, it asked to reply for the details under the heading "Request Detail"( in my case the checklist showed only to send PTE scorecard). However, the 3rd page showed title Request detail along with Providing Documents, certified copies, Translating your documents.
> 
> Now I am confused. Should I just send only PTE official score card or Should I also send certified photocopies and Translated documents?
> 
> Help me out with this.
> How to upload a pic in expat forum.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Have u uploaded any doc's in language other than English ?


----------



## bssanthosh47

I just noticed a grant reported in the 189 EOI Invitation for November thread in page 23

Grant reported by Pathpk
His application date is Aug 12 and he got his grant yesterday 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## internationalcanuck

What visa did he have when he came to Australia?
If it's a student visa, they will get process faster because you are not allowed to work on a student visa. But if you have a visa such as 457 that gives you working rights, it appears they don't really take onshore status much into account, since you can work.

If your mate added his spouse AFTER he lodged his application, that changes the application status which could affect the timelines.

But it's only been 3 months, he shouldn't worry. These super fast visa grants are anomalies, not the norm. The DHA timelines are fairly accurate for most cases.
Immitracker represents only 5-10% of all 189 visa applicants, so while it's a good sample size, there still could be months of anomalies.



arslan1 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> One of my friend applied on 11 Aug but no response from DHA so far. We have seen mostly people they applied later than him have been granted visa. He has added spouse in visa application. Does it take longer because of additional applicant?
> 
> Cause i applied on 13th August and I have got the grant already and he applied on 12th August and still waiting. We both are ONSHORE applicants. Awaiting for your kind replies. Thank you


----------



## internationalcanuck

You only need to certify copies that aren't coloured originals or aren't in english.

Did you also send your scores electronically through the PTE website?




Ram3327 said:


> Hi
> I have a major doubt. I got a reply from CO yesterday. They sent a 3-page pdf. In the 2nd page, it asked to reply for the details under the heading "Request Detail"( in my case the checklist showed only to send PTE scorecard). However, the 3rd page showed title Request detail along with Providing Documents, certified copies, Translating your documents.
> 
> Now I am confused. Should I just send only PTE official score card or Should I also send certified photocopies and Translated documents?
> 
> Help me out with this.
> How to upload a pic in expat forum.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Victoria Format is not mandatory for the CV. If you already uploaded in a format that's logic and easy to read it will be fine. The Victoria Format is the suggest format for 190 visa EOIs for the state of Victoria.

If I remember correctly the CV isn't mandatory, but recommended to help with the character assessment.





mongapb05 said:


> Is it mandatory to upload in vic format?
> 
> I just upload the simple standard template for 189?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

internationalcanuck said:


> Victoria Format is not mandatory for the CV. If you already uploaded in a format that's logic and easy to read it will be fine. The Victoria Format is the suggest format for 190 visa EOIs for the state of Victoria.
> 
> If I remember correctly the CV isn't mandatory, but recommended to help with the character assessment.


Thanks IC, i really appreciate ur response. 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

internationalcanuck said:


> Victoria Format is not mandatory for the CV. If you already uploaded in a format that's logic and easy to read it will be fine. The Victoria Format is the suggest format for 190 visa EOIs for the state of Victoria.
> 
> If I remember correctly the CV isn't mandatory, but recommended to help with the character assessment.


Thanks for your detailed reply. I almost panicked when I read people are following a format for CV. I just uploaded the CV I have made already which I update from time to time, with a format of my own.

Cheers.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

internationalcanuck said:


> You only need to certify copies that aren't coloured originals or aren't in english.
> 
> Did you also send your scores electronically through the PTE website?


I uploaded my complete Bank Statement, but the bank gave me a black and white print out as they generally do. Since it is the original and not a copy, I did not have it certified or attested.

Oh btw, I asked them to stamp every page which they did, but stamp was black as well. So there is no color in the statement actually, except for the last page where they ran out of black ink and stamped with the blue.

Do I need to do something about it? Or I should just wait, and take no action?


----------



## mongapb05

atifiqbal1985 said:


> I uploaded my complete Bank Statement, but the bank gave me a black and white print out as they generally do. Since it is the original and not a copy, I did not have it certified or attested.
> 
> Oh btw, I asked them to stamp every page which they did, but stamp was black as well. So there is no color in the statement actually, except for the last page where they ran out of black ink and stamped with the blue.
> 
> Do I need to do something about it? Or I should just wait, and take no action?


Are u saying that bank stamp was also in black and white, i have also bank statements in black and white but with blue stamp on every page 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## chp85

Hi @internationalcanuck..congratz on ur grant! 
we have similar lodgement dates..I saw somewhere in the thread that you made a complaint or something regarding the delay in processing..is it true? If so how did u do it?


----------



## Saif

josygeorge000 said:


> Everyone has this.





Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> After lodging of visa application, while undergoing health assessment, i was told that for mentally disable child (dependent) which i have, there is a high chance of visa getting rejected.
> 
> Does anyone has a similar situation or have successfully came out of it was a visa grant.
> 
> Please advise. If need be, PM me.


Hi Ankit,

Sad to hear that, I wish and pray that you all get a grant soon and that the child is cured fast.
As most people have mentioned you should go for professional advise. I know of an agent who specializes in health and medical cases. I got her reference from Tony for something I wanted to check but decided not to as the charges were high, AUD 330/- per hour for a 3-4 hour job. Your case might be different and you may negotiate. If you want I can share her details with you.
Dont give up. I wish you all the best.

Regards,
Saif


----------



## atifiqbal1985

mongapb05 said:


> Are u saying that bank stamp was also in black and white, i have also bank statements in black and white but with blue stamp on every page
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Yes, the stamp is black, except for last page, where it is blue since the black ink finished, so they stamped with blue.


----------



## mongapb05

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Yes, the stamp is black, except for last page, where it is blue since the black ink finished, so they stamped with blue.


Strange, as most of bank have stamp in blue color, u should check with bank again or w8 for any expert to revert. 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Yes, the stamp is black, except for last page, where it is blue since the black ink finished, so they stamped with blue.


I don't think it's something to be greatly worried of. 

In best case, other supporting documents along with the bank statement will be sufficient.

In worst case, CO may ask for you to upload the bank statements again. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupi2cool

Hi Experts,

I have lodged my application for 233311 on 19th October, PCC done and medicals done on 2nd Nov. I would like to ask does grant depends on occupation and points? I have 75 points and I have applied along with my wife and a son.


----------



## wrecker

Rupi2cool said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have lodged my application for 233311 on 19th October, PCC done and medicals done on 2nd Nov. I would like to ask does grant depends on occupation and points? I have 75 points and I have applied along with my wife and a son.


Grant doesn't depend on ANZSCO code or points. After you receive the invite, it all depends on quality of evidence you provide to support your claim in EOI and lodgement. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Wrecker Bro,

My consultant is now telling me to put my last designation in one of my previous employers.

But Im bit uncomfortable with this, I have an internal transfer letter mentioning the dates. And an reference letter mentioning both my designation.

Should I insist her to put both or mention I in the EOI what she says? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> Wrecker Bro,
> 
> My consultant is now telling me to put my last designation in one of my previous employers.
> 
> But Im bit uncomfortable with this, I have an internal transfer letter mentioning the dates. And an reference letter mentioning both my designation.
> 
> Should I insist her to put both or mention I in the EOI what she says?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Hi, 

Share your concerns with the consultant. If you have mentioned both the designations for assessment, you have to put down both designations for EOI and provide evidence during lodgement. My suggestion is to put the information the way it is without changing or hiding anything. It allows CO to do the work faster and not raise any suspicion. 

There must be reason why he is asking you to put just last designation. Try to understand what his reasons are. See if they make sense. Put your reasons out for putting both designations eg., "Imagine if there is EV and your employer says you had two designations during the time you worked for them and your application says only one."

This is a primary reason why I chose to not work with agent. Once you do, you have to blindly follow the way they suggests. Only then the buck stops at them. and even in that case, they still have nothing to lose.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hey,

I used this form - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service

But click "no" if it asks if you are inquiring about your visa status. If you say Yes, it won't let you send a comment.

When you get to the option of what outcome you are expecting selection "explanation".

Um I don't remember writing about the delay in my processing. 
I can't guarantee the complaint form did anything, it could just have been a coincidence. The only reason I did that was to inform them that I was now onshore on Australia, and whether I could expect a reply before December 15th.

You're offshore, and still within the processing times. I'd say send a message after the standard 75% processing time passes, since you already received a CO contact, it should be easy for them to make a decision now.





chp85 said:


> Hi @internationalcanuck..congratz on ur grant!
> we have similar lodgement dates..I saw somewhere in the thread that you made a complaint or something regarding the delay in processing..is it true? If so how did u do it?


----------



## ryanking

Hi all,
Are the following documents really needed for 189.

1. Bank Statements
2. IT Returns
3. Pay slips

If they are required, can you please let me know the period for which it is needed & should it be notarized ( if they are scanned in color) . Thanks


----------



## wrecker

ryanking said:


> Hi all,
> Are the following documents really needed for submission.
> 
> 1. Bank Statements
> 2. IT Returns
> 3. Pay slips
> 
> If they are required, can you please let me know the period for which it is needed & should it be notarized ( if they are scanned in color) . Thanks


The documents you mentioned are most frequently asked for by CO. They strengthen and support the claims you made at time of invitation. 

I suggest to upload all payslips, bank statements and IT returns for the time of employment you claimed in EOI. 

However, some applicants have got grants with 1 payslip per quarter. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

wrecker said:


> The documents you mentioned are most frequently asked for by CO. They strengthen and support the claims you made at time of invitation.
> 
> I suggest to upload all payslips, bank statements and IT returns for the time of employment you claimed in EOI.
> 
> However, some applicants have got grants with 1 payslip per quarter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


hi, is notarized documents required?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

It will depend on the Case Officer that reviews your files. 
The bank stamped it, which they may consider as an attestation/certified.
You won't be rejected, at worst they will asked for a lawyer or someone qualified to certify true copies.

Unless you realize there's actual mistakes on the 



atifiqbal1985 said:


> I uploaded my complete Bank Statement, but the bank gave me a black and white print out as they generally do. Since it is the original and not a copy, I did not have it certified or attested.
> 
> Oh btw, I asked them to stamp every page which they did, but stamp was black as well. So there is no color in the statement actually, except for the last page where they ran out of black ink and stamped with the blue.
> 
> Do I need to do something about it? Or I should just wait, and take no action?


----------



## wrecker

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi, is notarized documents required?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


If the documents are coloured scans, notary is not required. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanking

wrecker said:


> The documents you mentioned are most frequently asked for by CO. They strengthen and support the claims you made at time of invitation.
> 
> I suggest to upload all payslips, bank statements and IT returns for the time of employment you claimed in EOI.
> 
> However, some applicants have got grants with 1 payslip per quarter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have claimed 10 years of experience. That would be a huge data to share


----------



## wrecker

ryanking said:


> I have claimed 10 years of experience. That would be a huge data to share


Same here. But we did upload almost payslips. We did not have 3 or 4 payslips, so except for that we uploaded all. We submitted the complete bank statement and IT returns for past 10 years. 

This along with joining letter, Appraisals letters, promotions letters and Roles and Responsibilities letter. 

Sometimes I feel the more points you claim and get, the more effort and processing time for grant. People who have no experience and have lesser points get quicker grants. It's slightly ironic, but what can you do?


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Hi,

Do we need to upload both Current and expired passports in the 189 visa form, travel document, Evidence of


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

wrecker said:


> Same here. But we did upload almost payslips. We did not have 3 or 4 payslips, so except for that we uploaded all. We submitted the complete bank statement and IT returns for past 10 years.
> 
> This along with joining letter, Appraisals letters, promotions letters and Roles and Responsibilities letter.
> 
> Sometimes I feel the more points you claim and get, the more effort and processing time for grant. People who have no experience and have lesser points get quicker grants. It's slightly ironic, but what can you do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


hi, I am a civil engineer, I worked for 3 years each in two companies. I have taken RNR letter from my previous company lead engineer on letter head with ofice stamp, and from a senior employee in present company on notary signed document. Roles and Responsibilities from my employment in present and previous companies were almost same. so except for a few changes many points are almost same. and as I am not a senior engineer or manager , my position was just mentioned as engineer, so and so department. is that ok?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

One more question, is it right to upload same document multiple times under different categories. For example passport in Travel document as well as age proof


----------



## Airav2AU

ryanking said:


> I have claimed 10 years of experience. That would be a huge data to share


I have about 2yrs of bank statements which is not in colour since it was from about 8 yrs back and from different country. So I couldn't get it stamped.

Visa Lodge - 14-Sep-2018


----------



## internationalcanuck

Yes they are required as 3rd party documents to verify what both you and your employers have said on the RnR statements.

My case:
for my Australian work experience, I was employed from 2008-2013.
1) Bank statements - I was only able to provide from 2010-2013, as the bank was only required to keep records on hand legally for 7 years. They said they could go into their archives, but there was no guarantee they were kept, and it would take quite some time.
2) IT returns - I had 4 out of 5 years (forgot to file in 1 year)
3) Payslips - I didn't keep them at the time, but I requested them from my company, they gave me 1 per year (the first month of employment, and every year in between, and last year of employment.

I was on a 457 visa, which tied me to a specific employer, which further confirmed my full-time employment. And that information seemed to satisfy them. Employment Visa seems to be strong proof, as I didn't have payslips for any of my UAE employment, because employers didn't provide them, because there's no income tax.

Definitely the more you provide the better. They're looking for reasonable demonstration/verification your periods of employment. I doubt they will reject you because you failed provide a Jan. 2013 payslip but you provided a payslips for 2012, and payslips after 2013. And if you have bank statements that show you were paid for that time then good.

They aren't doing a forensic audit.



ryanking said:


> Hi all,
> Are the following documents really needed for 189.
> 
> 1. Bank Statements
> 2. IT Returns
> 3. Pay slips
> 
> If they are required, can you please let me know the period for which it is needed & should it be notarized ( if they are scanned in color) . Thanks


----------



## wrecker

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi, I am a civil engineer, I worked for 3 years each in two companies. I have taken RNR letter from my previous company lead engineer on letter head with ofice stamp, and from a senior employee in present company on notary signed document. Roles and Responsibilities from my employment in present and previous companies were almost same. so except for a few changes many points are almost same. and as I am not a senior engineer or manager , my position was just mentioned as engineer, so and so department. is that ok?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Please refer to https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx

which states that 

"The position should be described according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example research chemist, accounts clerk). It should not be described in general terms (for example, research officer, public servant)."

If possible try to get it rectified to have it atleast as "Civil Engineer" 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

I was claiming 8 years of experience. My bank statements ran into hundreds of pages. Since I pay for almost everything by debit card. And I went through and HIGHLIGHTED EVERY PAYMENT. 
I feel your pain man! But it's necessary!




ryanking said:


> I have claimed 10 years of experience. That would be a huge data to share


----------



## Rupi2cool

Thanks wrecker


----------



## wrecker

Bandish said:


> One more question, is it right to upload same document multiple times under different categories. For example passport in Travel document as well as age proof


That's fine. Keep an eye on the number of documents you upload. You can reach 60 very quickly and without realizing if you upload same document multiple times. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

As long as the roles and responsibilities fit under category you are applying for it's okay if it says engineer. As lots of engineering titles won't match up exactly with the ANZSCO code. DHA also has a list of codes that they consider equivalents/crossover.

For example, DHA will accept RnRs of a structural engineer for some employment even if you are applying under the civil engineer ANZSCO code.

My case, I applied under the ANZSCO code of 233211 - Civil Engineer, because that is my engineering degree. All of my work experience has been as a Facade engineer/consultant which is basically a subset of structural engineering. There is no "Facade Engineer" ANZSCO code.

They accepted my documentation. Again it will depend on the CO, but they are not unreasonable.




sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi, I am a civil engineer, I worked for 3 years each in two companies. I have taken RNR letter from my previous company lead engineer on letter head with ofice stamp, and from a senior employee in present company on notary signed document. Roles and Responsibilities from my employment in present and previous companies were almost same. so except for a few changes many points are almost same. and as I am not a senior engineer or manager , my position was just mentioned as engineer, so and so department. is that ok?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

wrecker said:


> That's fine. Keep an eye on the number of documents you upload. You can reach 60 very quickly and without realizing if you upload same document multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks so much.
And what about Expired passport? Do I need to upload that as well in Travel Document Evidence?


----------



## wrecker

Bandish said:


> Thanks so much.
> And what about Expired passport? Do I need to upload that as well in Travel Document Evidence?


Nopes. Not required. If the CO wants proof of any specific travels or previous passport, they will ask for it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

*Newbies*

For the newbies,

One of the traditions on this page is to create a signature with all relevant information to your application. It will will help others to understand your application status if you have any queries without repeatedly being asked the same questions.

See the attachment for where you can create an signature that automatically adds to your messages.


----------



## Bandish

wrecker said:


> Nopes. Not required. If the CO wants proof of any specific travels or previous passport, they will ask for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks again


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> One more question, is it right to upload same document multiple times under different categories. For example passport in Travel document as well as age proof


Yes


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

internationalcanuck said:


> As long as the roles and responsibilities fit under category you are applying for it's okay if it says engineer. As lots of engineering titles won't match up exactly with the ANZSCO code. DHA also has a list of codes that they consider equivalents/crossover.
> 
> For example, DHA will accept RnRs of a structural engineer for some employment even if you are applying under the civil engineer ANZSCO code.
> 
> My case, I applied under the ANZSCO code of 233211 - Civil Engineer, because that is my engineering degree. All of my work experience has been as a Facade engineer/consultant which is basically a subset of structural engineering. There is no "Facade Engineer" ANZSCO code.
> 
> They accepted my documentation. Again it will depend on the CO, but they are not unreasonable.


Thank you internationalcanuck.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## saigrc1

Grants for CO Contact Cases have reduced drastically and we see more direct grants with less than 90 days from past 3 weeks as per Immi tracker. Prior to these 3 weeks, there were grants for CO cases and direct grants too. Especially grants for CO cases between July and August are stuck. Something seems fishy!!!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## Saif

saigrc1 said:


> Grants for CO Contact Cases have reduced drastically and we see more direct grants with less than 90 days from past 3 weeks as per Immi tracker. Prior to these 3 weeks, there were grants for CO cases and direct grants too. Especially grants for CO cases between July and August are stuck. Something seems fishy!!!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Waiting


Quite possible they are meeting targets, by offering direct grants for those who are eligible, easy work first policy, before they go on holidays. CO contact cases have more verification required and hence more work. You may see this trend until the work force is back in Jan 2019. Patience.


----------



## Ismiya

Felt the same.. ☹


saigrc1 said:


> Grants for CO Contact Cases have reduced drastically and we see more direct grants with less than 90 days from past 3 weeks as per Immi tracker. Prior to these 3 weeks, there were grants for CO cases and direct grants too. Especially grants for CO cases between July and August are stuck. Something seems fishy!!!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Waiting


----------



## Bandish

What have you people named your 10th and 12th standard Certificates and marksheets?
Is it 
"High School" for 10th ?
and
"Senior Secondary" for 12th ?


----------



## Bandish

internationalcanuck said:


> For the newbies,
> 
> One of the traditions on this page is to create a signature with all relevant information to your application. It will will help others to understand your application status if you have any queries without repeatedly being asked the same questions.
> 
> See the attachment for where you can create an signature that automatically adds to your messages.


Will do so ... Thanks :thumb:


----------



## saigrc1

saifsd said:


> Quite possible they are meeting targets, by offering direct grants for those who are eligible, easy work first policy, before they go on holidays. CO contact cases have more verification required and hence more work. You may see this trend until the work force is back in Jan 2019. Patience.



Yeah agree but Dec holidays are still 45 days away!! for July and August CO cases its already 90 days!! Lets hope it does not exceed more than 100 days atleast for July and August cases!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> What have you people named your 10th and 12th standard Certificates and marksheets?
> Is it
> "High School" for 10th ?
> and
> "Senior Secondary" for 12th ?


i named it as 10th marks card and pre university for 12th , but yead i did not upload any of them  

cheers
Santhosh


----------



## koolboygaurav

Hi all, 
I apologize if I am asking a previously answered question. This query is regarding the 190 Visa form (17 page long).After I reach the last page of 190 visa form I am getting an option to upload the documents( which includes ppc which is not ready yet). 

It is also giving me an option to submit the form which will then directly take me to fees payment section,but then I will have to mention the reason behind "not uploading the documents".

As per the previous posts I have read that the last page of 190 visa form straightaway takes you to fees payment section and you will not have to upload any document at this stage. PPC needs to be uploaded when CO requests.

So has the pattern changed recently?

I am basically asking this query as my PPC is not ready yet, but I have loaded my forex card for fees payment.

Considering that I do not want to loose time, what are my options -
1) Will the upload document section freeze if I give a reason of not uploading the ppc documents, and then pay the fees . Can I later upload PPC in 2 weeks time.

2) or should I wait for 2 weeks get the PPC ready and then pay the fees and upload the documents . 

Please check the below snapshot from 190 visa form.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

koolboygaurav said:


> Hi all,
> I apologize if I am asking a previously answered question. This query is regarding the 190 Visa form (17 page long).After I reach the last page of 190 visa form I am getting an option to upload the documents( which includes ppc which is not ready yet).
> 
> It is also giving me an option to submit the form which will then directly take me to fees payment section,but then I will have to mention the reason behind "not uploading the documents".
> 
> As per the previous posts I have read that the last page of 190 visa form straightaway takes you to fees payment section and you will not have to upload any document at this stage. PPC needs to be uploaded when CO requests.
> 
> So has the pattern changed recently?
> 
> I am basically asking this query as my PPC is not ready yet, but I have loaded my forex card for fees payment.
> 
> Considering that I do not want to loose time, what are my options -
> 1) Will the upload document section freeze if I give a reason of not uploading the ppc documents, and then pay the fees . Can I later upload PPC in 2 weeks time.
> 
> 2) or should I wait for 2 weeks get the PPC ready and then pay the fees and upload the documents .
> 
> Please check the below snapshot from 190 visa form.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I believe it is the same as 189. You can choose to upload nothing, and lodge visa, and upload the documents later.

However, if you upload documents after you have paid the visa fees, you will not be able to delete any uploaded document.

Usually, like in your instance, when documents are not ready, many choose to pay fees so the visa is lodged, as the date of visa lodging matters to when you will get the grant.

You must not wait for CO to contact you for PCC, rather you should work towards avoiding CO contact as it just adds more time to visa grant. In the best case, you should just lodge the visa now, and upload all required documents within 2-3 weeks, so you can get a grant soon.

All the best.


----------



## vikki.gaddam

*Got my Grant on 31st October*

Hi guys....Greetings!!! I have been a silent reader of this forum & it has helped me a lot in the process of getting my grant(direct) on 31st October. 

Thank you very much for all your valuable inputs.

Points: 75
Code: 261313
Invitation lodge date: 15 May 2018
Invitation: 11 August 2018
Lodged: 13th August 2018
Grant: 31st October 2018


----------



## internationalcanuck

So many August grants! It's like they are skipping over June and July!

Congratulations.



vikki.gaddam said:


> Hi guys....Greetings!!! I have been a silent reader of this forum & it has helped me a lot in the process of getting my grant(direct) on 31st October.
> 
> Thank you very much for all your valuable inputs.
> 
> Points: 75
> Code: 261313
> Invitation lodge date: 15 May 2018
> Invitation: 11 August 2018
> Lodged: 13th August 2018
> Grant: 31st October 2018


----------



## vikki.gaddam

My understanding is.... this is because of the BIG invitation round happened in August 2018 and they trying to keep the queue balanced.


----------



## vikki.gaddam

*Thank you *



internationalcanuck said:


> So many August grants! It's like they are skipping over June and July!
> 
> Congratulations.


thank you very much Internationalcanuck


----------



## shekar.ym

vikki.gaddam said:


> Hi guys....Greetings!!! I have been a silent reader of this forum & it has helped me a lot in the process of getting my grant(direct) on 31st October.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for all your valuable inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> Code: 261313
> 
> Invitation lodge date: 15 May 2018
> 
> Invitation: 11 August 2018
> 
> Lodged: 13th August 2018
> 
> Grant: 31st October 2018




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

vikki.gaddam said:


> Hi guys....Greetings!!! I have been a silent reader of this forum & it has helped me a lot in the process of getting my grant(direct) on 31st October.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for all your valuable inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> Code: 261313
> 
> Invitation lodge date: 15 May 2018
> 
> Invitation: 11 August 2018
> 
> Lodged: 13th August 2018
> 
> Grant: 31st October 2018




Are you offshore ?? How many companies did you claim points for ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikki.gaddam

shekar.ym said:


> vikki.gaddam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys....Greetings!!! I have been a silent reader of this forum & it has helped me a lot in the process of getting my grant(direct) on 31st October.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for all your valuable inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> Code: 261313
> 
> Invitation lodge date: 15 May 2018
> 
> Invitation: 11 August 2018
> 
> Lodged: 13th August 2018
> 
> Grant: 31st October 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you 🙂


----------



## vikki.gaddam

shekar.ym said:


> vikki.gaddam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys....Greetings!!! I have been a silent reader of this forum & it has helped me a lot in the process of getting my grant(direct) on 31st October.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for all your valuable inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> Code: 261313
> 
> Invitation lodge date: 15 May 2018
> 
> Invitation: 11 August 2018
> 
> Lodged: 13th August 2018
> 
> Grant: 31st October 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you offshore ?? How many companies did you claim points for ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes... I am from offshore.
I claimed points for only one firm!!


----------



## shekar.ym

vikki.gaddam said:


> Yes... I am from offshore.
> I claimed points for only one firm!!


thank you


----------



## ram1986

Hello my CO is also Michael.. contacted on 29 May 2018 and no update since then.. 

I have been calling DoHA for sometime (lodged through MARA Agent) and it is fine.. you just ask for an update which has no negative consequences... hope they take cognizance of old cases.. one more interesting fact got noticed by me was all the late 2017 cases pending are through Agents only 

very frustrating to wait in 12th month.. 




MelDream said:


> HI guys!
> I’ve been a silent observer of this forum for almost a month and it has been very informative. My wife and I lodged the visa on 02-March, we had a CO contact from an officer named Michael on 16-Jul, with no more activity since then. According to what we can see in immitracker, most of the cases with CO contact in similar dates or earlier have been solved and the remained ones have had a second CO contact. So, we tend to think that our case is being skipped.
> We asked our agent to call DHA but he refused and strongly suggested us not to call ourselves in order to not having negative consequences (the case could be set aside in his words), therefore we don’t know what to do. This uncertainty is killing us, and week after week we feel more disappointed about it.
> I have read here cases of people who have called DHA after have waited for long periods of time, mostly more than nine months, and apparently it has worked for some of them. What would you guys do? If we call, what should we say? I mean in order to get relevant information not just the standard response. We really appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## Binnie

Hi my last CO contact on 12 July was also from Michael. Waiting since ten


----------



## bssanthosh47

vikki.gaddam said:


> Hi guys....Greetings!!! I have been a silent reader of this forum & it has helped me a lot in the process of getting my grant(direct) on 31st October.
> 
> Thank you very much for all your valuable inputs.
> 
> Points: 75
> Code: 261313
> Invitation lodge date: 15 May 2018
> Invitation: 11 August 2018
> Lodged: 13th August 2018
> Grant: 31st October 2018


Congrats buddy 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

internationalcanuck said:


> So many August grants! It's like they are skipping over June and July!
> 
> Congratulations.


As per my understanding and looking at the sample batch in Tracker untill june 95% cases have been cleared .

June Invitations were 
6th June - 305
20th June - 305
and july it was just one round of 1000 invites 

August onwards - 2500 invites .

so again as per the sample batch size in traker, 95% of the june, july cases are cleared and they want to plunge into huge pile up of 7500 invites(Aug+Sep+Oct & Nov coming up tomorrow) and i am guessing of which a good number over and above 70% have lodged the visa applications . so i am just hoping and praying for more and more grants in coming days 
Now as per the trend from past 2 months they clear the CO contacted cases which were from that month and then pitch into applications lodged in that month.
For Example : Lodged in April , CO contact in Aug , take this case and process it and then process case lodged in Aug .
Same is the case with 190 too.
Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## koolboygaurav

atifiqbal1985 said:


> I believe it is the same as 189. You can choose to upload nothing, and lodge visa, and upload the documents later.
> 
> However, if you upload documents after you have paid the visa fees, you will not be able to delete any uploaded document.
> 
> Usually, like in your instance, when documents are not ready, many choose to pay fees so the visa is lodged, as the date of visa lodging matters to when you will get the grant.
> 
> You must not wait for CO to contact you for PCC, rather you should work towards avoiding CO contact as it just adds more time to visa grant. In the best case, you should just lodge the visa now, and upload all required documents within 2-3 weeks, so you can get a grant soon.
> 
> All the best.


Many Thanks Atifiqbal, I have taken your advise and submitted visa fees.I can also see the option to upload documents.
Hoping to submit all documents in next 2 weeks.

Thanks a lot again.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

shekar.ym said:


> thank you


Hi shekar ,

Keep your fingers crossed and prayers high . Around the corner buddy 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## wrecker

bssanthosh47 said:


> As per my understanding and looking at the sample batch in Tracker untill june 95% cases have been cleared .
> 
> June Invitations were
> 6th June - 305
> 20th June - 305
> and july it was just one round of 1000 invites
> 
> August onwards - 2500 invites .
> 
> so again as per the sample batch size in traker, 95% of the june, july cases are cleared and they want to plunge into huge pile up of 7500 invites(Aug+Sep+Oct & Nov coming up tomorrow) and i am guessing of which a good number over and above 70% have lodged the visa applications . so i am just hoping and praying for more and more grants in coming days
> Now as per the trend from past 2 months they clear the CO contacted cases which were from that month and then pitch into applications lodged in that month.
> For Example : Lodged in April , CO contact in Aug , take this case and process it and then process case lodged in Aug .
> Same is the case with 190 too.
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Santosh, please try to analyse for those of us who received Immi Assessment Commence Mail, as well...

Lodged on 20th May and received Immi Assessment Commence mail on 7th September. 

Waiting since then. Already 6 months to application and 2 months to Immi Assessment Commence mail. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi shekar ,
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed and prayers high . Around the corner buddy
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh




Thanks Santosh. Hoping for grant soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

koolboygaurav said:


> Many Thanks Atifiqbal, I have taken your advise and submitted visa fees.I can also see the option to upload documents.
> Hoping to submit all documents in next 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks a lot again.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Most welcome.  Happy to be of some help.

All the best.. Remember in your prayers.


----------



## dmalhot1

CO contacted for More information today . Can someone take a look at my query on how to respond to CO ?

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ontact-immi-s56-request-more-information.html


----------



## Sowmyaa87

Hi, I am new to this forum,
Just wanted to know what would be the processing time for 189 visa?

Got the invite - April 3rd 2018
Lodged - June 1st 2018
CO contacted - 19 September 2018
Provided the details requested - 6 October 2018.


----------



## khurems

Have a quick question, I logged in to my Immi account and am not able to see my "Language Ability - English, Evidence of" under my wife's documents. I was able to see it before and had uploaded the PTE score too (10 month old).

Is anyone else facing the same issue ?


----------



## shekar.ym

Sowmyaa87 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum,
> Just wanted to know what would be the processing time for 189 visa?
> 
> Got the invite - April 3rd 2018
> Lodged - June 1st 2018
> CO contacted - 19 September 2018
> Provided the details requested - 6 October 2018.




What was the co contact for ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sowmyaa87

Co asked personal particulars for character assessment


----------



## davidlovespressies

bssanthosh47 said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many August grants! It's like they are skipping over June and July!
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> As per my understanding and looking at the sample batch in Tracker untill june 95% cases have been cleared .
> 
> June Invitations were
> 6th June - 305
> 20th June - 305
> and july it was just one round of 1000 invites
> 
> August onwards - 2500 invites .
> 
> so again as per the sample batch size in traker, 95% of the june, july cases are cleared and they want to plunge into huge pile up of 7500 invites(Aug+Sep+Oct & Nov coming up tomorrow) and i am guessing of which a good number over and above 70% have lodged the visa applications . so i am just hoping and praying for more and more grants in coming days
> Now as per the trend from past 2 months they clear the CO contacted cases which were from that month and then pitch into applications lodged in that month.
> For Example : Lodged in April , CO contact in Aug , take this case and process it and then process case lodged in Aug .
> Same is the case with 190 too.
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...



95% is not even close to the real number. So many april/May applicants are not even contacted once, not to mention June and July.


----------



## imprincek

Due to a typographic error, I entered the wrong passport expiry date while applying for Visa. 
I entered 10/10/2023 instead of 09/10/2023.

Will it have an impact, given that they already have a scanned copy of the Passport?

Also, after how many days of Visa lodgement, the CO is assigned?


----------



## wrecker

imprincek said:


> Due to a typographic error, I entered the wrong passport expiry date while applying for Visa.
> I entered 10/10/2023 instead of 09/10/2023.
> 
> Will it have an impact, given that they already have a scanned copy of the Passport?
> 
> Also, after how many days of Visa lodgement, the CO is assigned?


You can correct your error using update details->incorrect answer.

You should update immediately. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek

wrecker said:


> You can correct your error using update details->incorrect answer.
> 
> You should update immediately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My agent is telling me that we cannot update the information now.

Can u share a screenshot of the update details link.. ?

Or should I upload a form 1023?


----------



## bssanthosh47

Sowmyaa87 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum,
> Just wanted to know what would be the processing time for 189 visa?
> 
> Got the invite - April 3rd 2018
> Lodged - June 1st 2018
> CO contacted - 19 September 2018
> Provided the details requested - 6 October 2018.


8-11 months is the global processing time for 189 Visa .

90 days avg after CO contact .

But you can never judge or gauge the duration for grants 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## RockyRaj

imprincek said:


> My agent is telling me that we cannot update the information now.
> 
> 
> 
> Can u share a screenshot of the update details link.. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I upload a form 1023?




Create an immiaccount on your own and import the application with your TRN number which you will note at the bottom of the application form provided the agent had shared with you. Then look into the tab attach documents on the left side and look for update details. What I understand is these days you can enter details this way and a form automatically gets updated. Though I haven’t done this but I am quite sure it works this way. You can try at your end but don’t press update. Explore this Way and then you can inform the agent if they are ignorant. It is important knowing it is a critical data as in the application form these details are asked to the applicant to reconfirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

khurems said:


> Have a quick question, I logged in to my Immi account and am not able to see my "Language Ability - English, Evidence of" under my wife's documents. I was able to see it before and had uploaded the PTE score too (10 month old).
> 
> Is anyone else facing the same issue ?


Just wait for sometime . Immiaccount undergoes regular update and it will pop back soon . Many have faced similar issue in the past .

For the time being dont do anything . If it does not pop back in few days upload it again under others section for wife 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

davidlovespressies said:


> 95% is not even close to the real number. So many april/May applicants are not even contacted once, not to mention June and July.


Buddy ! it is calculated on the sample size that we can find on the immitracker .

June - 77 cases - 18 cases have no update, considering few are not updated roughly i estimated it to 95% cases touched by CO , this 95% includes both grants and CO contacts . Well you cant solely rely as many dont update the tracker 

Same scenario was taken into consideration for calculating July too .

Well this sample size is good enough to gauge the overall scenario as many in the past have calculated on the same and it was close enough .

again we cant rely completely on tracker as many are still open and people dont update tracker regularly .

So if there is any better way to assume and calculate pls share the same so that we can stay correced 

And we surely dont have the exact numbers as DHA does not post any update anywhere like how they do for invites .
All we can do is assume and make ourselfs happy 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

wrecker said:


> Santosh, please try to analyse for those of us who received Immi Assessment Commence Mail, as well...
> 
> Lodged on 20th May and received Immi Assessment Commence mail on 7th September.
> 
> Waiting since then. Already 6 months to application and 2 months to Immi Assessment Commence mail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


will try my best buddy 

but i dont know where to find the data for immi commencement mail cases. very hard in such cases 

GUNBUN used to do it somehow . will try to find a way


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas

*Hi,

On what basis is the period of visa processing determined ? They say it is around 8 months for 75% of applicants. However, some get it within 4 months.. *


----------



## tintinlink

imprincek said:


> My agent is telling me that we cannot update the information now.
> 
> Can u share a screenshot of the update details link.. ?
> 
> Or should I upload a form 1023?


You can import application after your agent has lodged your application. To do this:

1. Create an Immi account.

2. Select Import Application after login - fill the "Reference Number" which is the TRN in IMMI Acknowledge Application Received Letter - this letter will be forwarded by ur agent after he/she has successfully lodged your application.

3. Select Attach documents on the menu tab and you can upload form 1023 by urself.

It should be noticed that ur agent should do everything on ur behalf to ensure the consistency of your application. It kinda weird when he said he cannot update the information. 

My agent had to upload the form 1023 after I has figured out in my application detail that he didn't claim pts for my "Australia study requirements" and he also claims that i'm single although I have included my wife as a partner.


----------



## wrecker

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Hi,
> 
> On what basis is the period of visa processing determined ? They say it is around 8 months for 75% of applicants. However, some get it within 4 months.. *


75% applicants can expect decisions within 8 months. That does not mean exact 8 months from date of application. It means anytime lesser than 8 months. 

Similarly, 90% can expect within 11 months. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020

waiting waiting waiting waiting.......


----------



## Ram3327

internationalcanuck said:


> You only need to certify copies that aren't coloured originals or aren't in english.
> 
> Did you also send your scores electronically through the PTE website?


Yes Initially I have uploaded only pdf version PTE score later. Yesterday I've sent the PTE score directly from Pearson Website.

Is there anyway to reply them that their query is answered??


----------



## imprincek

wrecker said:


> You can correct your error using update details->incorrect answer.
> 
> You should update immediately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It worked! Thank you so much!


----------



## wrecker

imprincek said:


> It worked! Thank you so much!


You are welcome. All the best, man!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## khurems

bssanthosh47 said:


> Just wait for sometime . Immiaccount undergoes regular update and it will pop back soon . Many have faced similar issue in the past .
> 
> For the time being dont do anything . If it does not pop back in few days upload it again under others section for wife
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


been almost a week now, think i should upload it under "others" section just to have a complete application in case CO decides to be generous and have a look


----------



## souvlaki

Can anyone who included an index or briefing of uploaded visa documents, please share it here?


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys, 

Is salary info is required in Rnr document? 

Guys who recently got invitation, 
Please revert, 



Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## manusaavi

Hi frens ,

Can we see the results of medicals done in delhi?

Regards,


----------



## rahulpop1

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is salary info is required in Rnr document?
> 
> Guys who recently got invitation,
> Please revert,
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk




Yes it is required. The CO contact which I got for R&R specifically asked to mention Salary details as well in the letter.
Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes it is required. The CO contact which I got for R&R specifically asked to mention Salary details as well in the letter.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What if we have salary details on a separate letter? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

manusaavi said:


> Hi frens ,
> 
> Can we see the results of medicals done in delhi?
> 
> Regards,




You can’t get results as it’s electronically submitted to DHA. However, you will be able to see if reports have been submitted to DHA or not by logging into eMedical.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

vivinlobo said:


> What if we have salary details on a separate letter?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




Not an issue but get it on R&R as well if you still can. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes it is required. The CO contact which I got for R&R specifically asked to mention Salary details as well in the letter.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

rahulpop1 said:


> Not an issue but get it on R&R as well if you still can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My HR had the patience to edit the letter 3 times. I don't know what will she say if I ask it 4th time . 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

vivinlobo said:


> My HR had the patience to edit the letter 3 times. I don't know what will she say if I ask it 4th time .
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




My CO had asked me to produce a letter with these details. It’s better to ask HR now than to regret later after getting CO contact. You need to decide what you want to do. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vikki.gaddam

*Thank you *



bssanthosh47 said:


> Congrats buddy
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thank you Santhosh


----------



## Ismiya

Hope for the coming new week to get good news for us... Allah please!!


----------



## DefCon

Amen! *Fingers Crossed*



Ismiya said:


> Hope for the coming new week to get good news for us... Allah please!!


----------



## Rupi2cool

Ismiya said:


> Hope for the coming new week to get good news for us... Allah please!!


 hoping good news for all the aspirants..


----------



## sameer_vbd

Hello Guys,

Has anybody consolidated doc checklist per section?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Congrats to all who got skill select invites today. My friend (mechanical engineer, 70 points) who lodged EOI on June 12, 2018 received invitation.


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys can someone help.

What can one provide for secondary documents /third party evidence for middle east employers.

Below is the list of all documents I can provide.

Reference letter
Bank statements
Payslips
Employment visa stamp
Ministry of Human resource & emiritization - offer letter

Will the case officers know that UAE doesn't tax our salary?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## startos26

Do I have to include my high school as part of education history in 189 application and form80 but I didn’t mention in the eoi.


----------



## Rupi2cool

startos26 said:


> Do I have to include my high school as part of education history in 189 application and form80 but I didnâ€™️t mention in the eoi.


 I also haven't provided the same. I think Bachelor's degree is sufficient.


----------



## TheBull

Hi Everyone,

I have got grant on 5th Nov 2018. Sorry for late update, was travelling due to festive season. Thanks everyone for support and guidance.


----------



## vivinlobo

TheBull said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have got grant on 5th Nov 2018. Sorry for late update, was travelling due to festive season. Thanks everyone for support and guidance.


Congrats mate 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupi2cool

TheBull said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have got grant on 5th Nov 2018. Sorry for late update, was travelling due to festive season. Thanks everyone for support and guidance.


 Congratulations


----------



## startos26

I left the work history blank in the eoi to avoid over claiming points. Should I include irrelevant work history in visa application or just form 80. Does in the information in the visa application has to match the info stated on the eoi.


----------



## wrecker

TheBull said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have got grant on 5th Nov 2018. Sorry for late update, was travelling due to festive season. Thanks everyone for support and guidance.


Congrats. Can you share your timelines?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

I am claiming work experience for more than 10 years - Is it mandatory to submit payslips for each and every month of my employment?


----------



## wrecker

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> I am claiming work experience for more than 10 years - Is it mandatory to submit payslips for each and every month of my employment?


If you have them, why not? It strengthens your claim to a large extent. The more evidence your provide while lodging leads to direct grant and in less time. 

There are others who have submitted 1 per quarter and still received grant. It also depends on what other employment evidences are you providing

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations, 
looks like maybe DHA is clearing out some march applicants with grants.



TheBull said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have got grant on 5th Nov 2018. Sorry for late update, was travelling due to festive season. Thanks everyone for support and guidance.


----------



## Rupi2cool

wrecker said:


> sumeshpankajakshan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am claiming work experience for more than 10 years - Is it mandatory to submit payslips for each and every month of my employment?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have them, why not? It strengthens your claim to a large extent. The more evidence your provide while lodging leads to direct grant and in less time.
> 
> There are others who have submitted 1 per quarter and still received grant. It also depends on what other employment evidences are you providing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I am claiming 6 years of experience and I have submitted salary slips of all the months along with reference letter from my company stating my date of joining. Do I still require bank statement for all those years? I haven't uploaded my bank statement.


----------



## wrecker

Rupi2cool said:


> I am claiming 6 years of experience and I have submitted salary slips of all the months along with reference letter from my company stating my date of joining. Do I still require bank statement for all those years? I haven't uploaded my bank statement.


COs do ask for bank statements, RnR on company letterhead, Superannuation/PF statements and tax documents. Try to upload as much as you have to avoid CO contact and get a faster grant.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanking

Hi all,,
I have received the invitation after 10 months wait. While applying visa, I just noticed that I have applied EOI, entering all my actual experience ( 10 years ) and not as per the ACS letter (8 years) . I know its a major blunder. But my question is since my claimed points (( 15 pts )) doesn't change, can I go ahead and apply visa. Am already regretting my mistake. Please dont scold  . Please let me know if anyone has encountered the same situation before and how to proceed. Since am claiming only 70 pts, its almost impossible I'll be getting an invite again if am redoing eoi. Please advice.


----------



## wrecker

ryanking said:


> Hi all,,
> I have received the invitation after 10 months wait. While applying visa, I just noticed that I have applied EOI, entering all my actual experience ( 10 years ) and not as per the ACS letter (8 years) . I know its a major blunder. But my question is since my claimed points (( 15 pts )) doesn't change, can I go ahead and apply visa. Am already regretting my mistake. Please dont scold  . Please let me know if anyone has encountered the same situation before and how to proceed. Since am claiming only 70 pts, its almost impossible I'll be getting an invite again if am redoing eoi. Please advice.


Mismatch in EOI claim and ACS assessment is liable for straight refusal even if points claim is not affected. 

I am afraid you will have to let this invite expire and fill up a new EOI.

Seniors and experienced applicants please correct me. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikki.gaddam

*Congrats*



TheBull said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have got grant on 5th Nov 2018. Sorry for late update, was travelling due to festive season. Thanks everyone for support and guidance.


Congrats Mate


----------



## vikki.gaddam

Rupi2cool said:


> I am claiming 6 years of experience and I have submitted salary slips of all the months along with reference letter from my company stating my date of joining. Do I still require bank statement for all those years? I haven't uploaded my bank statement.


It is better to upload your Bank statement with salary credits highlighted, your form 16's & also your PF ePassbook... this is just to be double sure and avoid CO Contact, which again adds-up roughly 90 days to your processing time. 

Just a suggestion! All the best.


----------



## SLO

Hi all,

I need your suggestion about my 189 visa application. Currently my 489 visa application is in the process by department and waiting for grant (my wife is main applicant and I am as partner). I just received my 189 invitation last night and this morning I tried to lodge my 189 visa.
After few personal information key-in in the system and click next in the system, the warning message box pop up and said that I need to withdraw my unfinalised application lodged in the department. Is that referring to my current 489 visa application?

Have u guys met such situation before?

Thanks for your opinion and sharing.


----------



## Mishasn

Hi everyone.
We got invitation yesterday under 189. Now we have 60 days to accept the invitation. Issue is i am 8 months preg.and my due date is 20 jan. When we submitted the eoi we only added my husband and me as the applicants. Can anyone guide me how we can add the baby in the applications after birth? Also should we accept the invitation right now or wait for the baby to be born?


----------



## wrecker

Mishasn said:


> Hi everyone.
> We got invitation yesterday under 189. Now we have 60 days to accept the invitation. Issue is i am 8 months preg.and my due date is 20 jan. When we submitted the eoi we only added my husband and me as the applicants. Can anyone guide me how we can add the baby in the applications after birth? Also should we accept the invitation right now or wait for the baby to be born?


Step 1: Lodge your visa before expiry and submit all documents for yourself and spouse. Upload PCC and complete medicals

Step 2: After lodgement of visa, immediately go to Update Details-> Change of Circumstance and fill up the form to notify the CO that you are pregnant.

Step 3: After delivery, again go to Update Details-> Change of Circumstance and notify CO of delivery and request to generate HAP ID for your baby. 

Step 4: Try to get birth certificate and baby passport immediately. Upload baby's documents and undertake baby's medical once HAP ID is generated. 

Step 5: Wait for grant. 

Congratulations on invitation, All the best for delivery and visa lodgement! 

Note: CO might request you to submit babys birth certificate and passport before generating HAP ID. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

wrecker said:


> Step 1: Lodge your visa before expiry and submit all documents for yourself and spouse. Upload PCC and complete medicals
> 
> Step 2: After lodgement of visa, immediately go to Update Details-> Change of Circumstance and fill up the form to notify the CO that you are pregnant.
> 
> Step 3: After delivery, again go to Update Details-> Change of Circumstance and notify CO of delivery and request to generate HAP ID for your baby.
> 
> Step 4: Try to get birth certificate and baby passport immediately. Upload baby's documents and undertake baby's medical once HAP ID is generated.
> 
> Step 5: Wait for grant.
> 
> Congratulations on invitation, All the best for delivery and visa lodgement!
> 
> Note: CO might request you to submit babys birth certificate and passport before generating HAP ID.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just one correction Wrecker 

Since you are pregnant do not get the medicals done . you need to wait till the baby is delivered . You can get yours and the baby's medicals post delivery and once your CO provides your the HAP ID's. KBJAN has recently got his newly born baby added the application and completed medicals both for the mother and the baby 

Rest of the points are absolutely correct as mentioned by Wrecker . DO not wait and lodge the application 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## wrecker

bssanthosh47 said:


> Just one correction Wrecker
> 
> Since you are pregnant do not get the medicals done . you need to wait till the baby is delivered . You can get yours and the baby's medicals post delivery and once your CO provides your the HAP ID's. KBJAN has recently got his newly born baby added the application and completed medicals both for the mother and the baby
> 
> Rest of the points are absolutely correct as mentioned by Wrecker . DO not wait and lodge the application
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Santosh's correct. My bad! 

Mothers medicals to be done after delivery. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mishasn

Thank you so much. Really helpful information. 
Another question. How much tome it takes until you get the visa ? And will including the baby increase the processing time for us?


----------



## Bonbons

ryanking said:


> Hi all,,
> I have received the invitation after 10 months wait. While applying visa, I just noticed that I have applied EOI, entering all my actual experience ( 10 years ) and not as per the ACS letter (8 years) . I know its a major blunder. But my question is since my claimed points (( 15 pts )) doesn't change, can I go ahead and apply visa. Am already regretting my mistake. Please dont scold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Please let me know if anyone has encountered the same situation before and how to proceed. Since am claiming only 70 pts, its almost impossible I'll be getting an invite again if am redoing eoi. Please advice.


Tbh, I will go ahead and lodge the visa if my experience points are the same. And file an 1023 for incorrect answers...it is a blunder yes but the CO can see its not a malicious blunder to increase points...as you get no advantage. Consult a mara agent immediately. Feel sorry for you all the best.


----------



## wrecker

Mishasn said:


> Thank you so much. Really helpful information.
> Another question. How much tome it takes until you get the visa ? And will including the baby increase the processing time for us?


Your situation may lead to a slightly higher processing time. 

I would say around 3 to 4 months after you upload baby's documents and medicals. Don't stress out too much because of it. This is a delightful period for you and family. Make the most of it and enjoy it. You will receive your visa in time. 

I would like to give one suggestion though. Try to be thorough in terms of uploading all possible documents for you and spouse to ensure there is no CO contact for your claims. That can lead to higher processing times. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saathwik

wrecker said:


> Your situation may lead to a slightly higher processing time.
> 
> I would say around 3 to 4 months after you upload baby's documents and medicals. Don't stress out too much because of it. This is a delightful period for you and family. Make the most of it and enjoy it. You will receive your visa in time.
> 
> I would like to give one suggestion though. Try to be thorough in terms of uploading all possible documents for you and spouse to ensure there is no CO contact for your claims. That can lead to higher processing times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi wrecker,
I lodged my visa application on 1st november.
I have to update the employer name. Because it is slightly different from what i have entered in the EOI. The CO hasnt contacted yet. So can i update the employer name and give a proper justification using the update details option in the application?


----------



## wrecker

Saathwik said:


> Hi wrecker,
> I lodged my visa application on 1st november.
> I have to update the employer name. Because it is slightly different from what i have entered in the EOI. The CO hasnt contacted yet. So can i update the employer name and give a proper justification using the update details option in the application?


Yes. You should be able to do that. And it's ok to make updates and corrections at any time irrespective of when you lodged. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravinderpuri

Hi All,

Finally we received the golden mail of Grant for 189.
EOI submitted- 5th July
invitation received - 11th Jul
Visa lodged - 22nd Aug
Grant - 9th Nov ( direct grant- No CO commencement mail & no CO contacts)

Points- 80
Software engineer
Primary applicant- offshore ( I am secondary applicant based in onshore)


Thank you for the very good information shared in this forum which was of great help to lodge visa application.

Wishing you all the best of luck n hoping everyone get the grant soon.

I have 2 questions-
1- My son’s passport is expiring in Dec while grant have his old passport. We have submitted the new passport for son, so what process I need to follow to get his new passport registered /updated against the 189Grant and how much time it takes? ( they will be travelling in mid of Dec to Aus)

2- Do I need to cancel 457 visa for me n family or it will cancel automatically? If yes, what is the process? 457 visa was was raised by my company, so do I need to cancel visa my self or company have to do that?

Appreciate your help clarifying above questions.

Regards
Ravinder


----------



## Ram3327

Initially I have uploaded only pdf version PTE score later. Yesterday I've sent the PTE score directly from Pearson Website.

Is there anyway to reply them that their query is answered??


----------



## JG

Guys, any has an idea about UAE PCC, whether MOI PCC is mandatory or Dubai PCC is enough


----------



## wrecker

Ram3327 said:


> Initially I have uploaded only pdf version PTE score later. Yesterday I've sent the PTE score directly from Pearson Website.
> 
> Is there anyway to reply them that their query is answered??


Print the mail (that you received from Peaeson that scores are already sent) to PDF. Upload it on immi account. There should be a information provided (IP) button. Once you have uploaded the PDF, click on IP button. This will let the CO know that you have done the needful 

Please check with other who might have received CO Contact, the exact location of IP button.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ldsekar2406

vikki.gaddam said:


> It is better to upload your Bank statement with salary credits highlighted, your form 16's & also your PF ePassbook... this is just to be double sure and avoid CO Contact, which again adds-up roughly 90 days to your processing time.
> 
> Just a suggestion! All the best.


Hi

I have my EOI date 10th April and expecting invite in next round.

Great and good to know you got the grant so soon, can you please let me know the list of docs you submitted and whether it has to be attested or Photocopy (colour or B/W).

Thanks for sharing the details


----------



## bssanthosh47

Ravinderpuri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we received the golden mail of Grant for 189.
> EOI submitted- 5th July
> invitation received - 11th Jul
> Visa lodged - 22nd Aug
> Grant - 9th Nov ( direct grant- No CO commencement mail & no CO contacts)
> 
> Points- 80
> Software engineer
> Primary applicant- offshore ( I am secondary applicant based in onshore)
> 
> 
> Thank you for the very good information shared in this forum which was of great help to lodge visa application.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck n hoping everyone get the grant soon.
> 
> I have 2 questions-
> 1- My son’s passport is expiring in Dec while grant have his old passport. We have submitted the new passport for son, so what process I need to follow to get his new passport registered /updated against the 189Grant and how much time it takes? ( they will be travelling in mid of Dec to Aus)
> 
> 2- Do I need to cancel 457 visa for me n family or it will cancel automatically? If yes, what is the process? 457 visa was was raised by my company, so do I need to cancel visa my self or company have to do that?
> 
> Appreciate your help clarifying above questions.
> 
> Regards
> Ravinder


Many congrats on your grant buddy 

1) You can log into VIVO app and request for update of passport details . usually takes upto a week to get updated and starts reflecting in the VIVO app itself..
2) i think it should get cancelled and 189 must override this automatically . not sure about this but i read it somewhere . wait till some experienced comments on this 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have my EOI date 10th April and expecting invite in next round.
> 
> Great and good to know you got the grant so soon, can you please let me know the list of docs you submitted and whether it has to be attested or Photocopy (colour or B/W).
> 
> Thanks for sharing the details


Kindly request you to follow the below thread and look at the first page for indepth details 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ralia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed-173.html

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys, any has an idea about UAE PCC, whether MOI PCC is mandatory or Dubai PCC is enough


Hey josy,

This is from the DHA website . it says MOI 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list

But i think you must have gone through the other thread too where in 2017 ppl provided dubai PCC and visa was granted .

Even i want to know about this now  if you come across anything please let me know buddy .

I was also going through the MOI . it says delivery time 1 day if applied via smart app. if you try this please update me and let me know 

https://www.moi.gov.ae/en/eservices/issuance.clearcriminalrecord.certificate.348.aspx

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Mohammed786

Many people have opted for Dubai PCC and succeeded. I don't know whether this depends on the CO or no. I have also opted for dubai PCC and will have to check whether it is accepted or no.



bssanthosh47 said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, any has an idea about UAE PCC, whether MOI PCC is mandatory or Dubai PCC is enough
> 
> 
> 
> Hey josy,
> 
> This is from the DHA website . it says MOI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list
> 
> But i think you must have gone through the other thread too where in 2017 ppl provided dubai PCC and visa was granted .
> 
> Even i want to know about this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you come across anything please let me know buddy .
> 
> I was also going through the MOI . it says delivery time 1 day if applied via smart app. if you try this please update me and let me know
> 
> https://www.moi.gov.ae/en/eservices/issuance.clearcriminalrecord.certificate.348.aspx
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


----------



## Mohammed786

It also mentions on the DHA website that alternatively you can apply through any emirates police headquaters. I guess if you do it from Dubai, they will tell you to apply online only. 



Mohammed786 said:


> Many people have opted for Dubai PCC and succeeded. I don't know whether this depends on the CO or no. I have also opted for dubai PCC and will have to check whether it is accepted or no.
> 
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, any has an idea about UAE PCC, whether MOI PCC is mandatory or Dubai PCC is enough
> 
> 
> 
> Hey josy,
> 
> This is from the DHA website . it says MOI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list
> 
> But i think you must have gone through the other thread too where in 2017 ppl provided dubai PCC and visa was granted .
> 
> Even i want to know about this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you come across anything please let me know buddy .
> 
> I was also going through the MOI . it says delivery time 1 day if applied via smart app. if you try this please update me and let me know
> 
> https://www.moi.gov.ae/en/eservices/issuance.clearcriminalrecord.certificate.348.aspx
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ram3327

wrecker said:


> Print the mail (that you received from Peaeson that scores are already sent) to PDF. Upload it on immi account. There should be a information provided (IP) button. Once you have uploaded the PDF, click on IP button. This will let the CO know that you have done the needful
> 
> Please check with other who might have received CO Contact, the exact location of IP button.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the immediate reply. I've sent the PTE score from the official Pearson website as directed by the Home affairs and clicked the IP button already. Is it possible to upload the sent mail receipt of Pearson scorecard now??? or have I committed any blunder mistake?


----------



## Gurbani

Hi,

We are in a sort of mess. It would be great if some one can help us in this. My husband has received invitation on 11 Nov round. He has added me as partner with me providing partner points. I will write down timelines with our case. 
1. My husband (then Fiance') raised EOI on 28 Feb 2018 with 65 points. We were not married back then but were in relationship.
2. In the next few months, I submitted ACS and gave PTE individually.
3. Our parents finalized our marriage in the next months for March 12, 2019. They also performed a small ceremony in front of relatives on 25 Aug 2018.
4. On 16 Oct 2018, we married in a court marriage in India as my husband was expecting his invitation any moment and didn't want to leave me in India alone in front of our parents as witness.
5. He added my name in his application with me providing partner points on 26 Oct 2018.
6. He received invitation on 11 Nov 2018.

Now issues:
As this was a court marriage, our parents want us to marry by Hindu traditional marriage on 12 March. Post which we will be living together hence till then we are living separately in different cities partly due to job also.

My questions:
1. As he has received his invitation within 1 month of marriage, as well as we are living separately as of now, we don't have any legal proof other than marriage certificate. I know our case sounds suspicious, what is the best approach for us?
2. We have relationship proofs from more than 1 year like whatsApp chats, call logs, trips together, gifts exchanged, Facebook proofs, photos together as well as at family and friends functions. Will these be sufficient?
3. If we add each other in documents like national identification and passport, will it be enough without address change for me as I am still living at my older address?

Overall I want to know what is the best way forward for us?



csdhan said:


> Gurbani said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about PCC? Will PCC at different addresses won't create issues with CO?
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are living in different cities PCC has to be from respective city addresses. COs raise doubts for people living in same place but provide PCC from different addresses not for people living in different cities.
> 
> Instead, COs will normally ask for additional proof of relationship in cases as yours. A good example like yours is people working in middle east and their spouses in home country. A bunch of these cases can be found if you search this forum, you can follow their procedure.
Click to expand...


----------



## wrecker

Ram3327 said:


> Thanks for the immediate reply. I've sent the PTE score from the official Pearson website as directed by the Home affairs and clicked the IP button already. Is it possible to upload the sent mail receipt of Pearson scorecard now??? or have I committed any blunder mistake?


Just upload the mail PDF on immi account. You haven't made any mistake at all. Don't worry at all...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Gurbani said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in a sort of mess. It would be great if some one can help us in this. My husband has received invitation on 11 Nov round. He has added me as partner with me providing partner points. I will write down timelines with our case.
> 1. My husband (then Fiance') raised EOI on 28 Feb 2018 with 65 points. We were not married back then but were in relationship.
> 2. In the next few months, I submitted ACS and gave PTE individually.
> 3. Our parents finalized our marriage in the next months for March 12, 2019. They also performed a small ceremony in front of relatives on 25 Aug 2018.
> 4. On 16 Oct 2018, we married in a court marriage in India as my husband was expecting his invitation any moment and didn't want to leave me in India alone in front of our parents as witness.
> 5. He added my name in his application with me providing partner points on 26 Oct 2018.
> 6. He received invitation on 11 Nov 2018.
> 
> Now issues:
> As this was a court marriage, our parents want us to marry by Hindu traditional marriage on 12 March. Post which we will be living together hence till then we are living separately in different cities partly due to job also.
> 
> My questions:
> 1. As he has received his invitation within 1 month of marriage, as well as we are living separately as of now, we don't have any legal proof other than marriage certificate. I know our case sounds suspicious, what is the best approach for us?
> 2. We have relationship proofs from more than 1 year like whatsApp chats, call logs, trips together, gifts exchanged, Facebook proofs, photos together as well as at family and friends functions. Will these be sufficient?
> 3. If we add each other in documents like national identification and passport, will it be enough without address change for me as I am still living at my older address?
> 
> Overall I want to know what is the best way forward for us?


Marraige Certificate is a very strong proof in itself. If you had a small ceremony, you can just have some photographs and invitation cards as well...Upload All of these as proofs alongside the other things you mentioned.

Additionally, you can 

- get each others name endorsed in passport 

- open joint bank account 

- upload a joint statutory declaration that you are married

- get your name endorsed/nominated in your husbands insurance policies

- if you are living in rented home, have a joint lease



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupi2cool

vikki.gaddam said:


> Rupi2cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am claiming 6 years of experience and I have submitted salary slips of all the months along with reference letter from my company stating my date of joining. Do I still require bank statement for all those years? I haven't uploaded my bank statement.
> 
> 
> 
> It is better to upload your Bank statement with salary credits highlighted, your form 16's & also your PF ePassbook... this is just to be double sure and avoid CO Contact, which again adds-up roughly 90 days to your processing time.
> 
> Just a suggestion! All the best.
Click to expand...

Thanls for the suggestions. I had uploaded ITRs, and I do have PF statement, I will upload them as well.. and last 3 yrs bank statement.


----------



## Gurbani

Thanks wrecker, as we are not living together. We can't have any proof of living together. Rest all we can do. Hopefully we complete the documents fast as we don't want to delay it any longer.


wrecker said:


> Gurbani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> We are in a sort of mess. It would be great if some one can help us in this. My husband has received invitation on 11 Nov round. He has added me as partner with me providing partner points. I will write down timelines with our case.
> 1. My husband (then Fiance') raised EOI on 28 Feb 2018 with 65 points. We were not married back then but were in relationship.
> 2. In the next few months, I submitted ACS and gave PTE individually.
> 3. Our parents finalized our marriage in the next months for March 12, 2019. They also performed a small ceremony in front of relatives on 25 Aug 2018.
> 4. On 16 Oct 2018, we married in a court marriage in India as my husband was expecting his invitation any moment and didn't want to leave me in India alone in front of our parents as witness.
> 5. He added my name in his application with me providing partner points on 26 Oct 2018.
> 6. He received invitation on 11 Nov 2018.
> 
> Now issues:
> As this was a court marriage, our parents want us to marry by Hindu traditional marriage on 12 March. Post which we will be living together hence till then we are living separately in different cities partly due to job also.
> 
> My questions:
> 1. As he has received his invitation within 1 month of marriage, as well as we are living separately as of now, we don't have any legal proof other than marriage certificate. I know our case sounds suspicious, what is the best approach for us?
> 2. We have relationship proofs from more than 1 year like whatsApp chats, call logs, trips together, gifts exchanged, Facebook proofs, photos together as well as at family and friends functions. Will these be sufficient?
> 3. If we add each other in documents like national identification and passport, will it be enough without address change for me as I am still living at my older address?
> 
> Overall I want to know what is the best way forward for us?
> 
> 
> 
> Marraige Certificate is a very strong proof in itself. If you had a small ceremony, you can just have some photographs and invitation cards as well...Upload All of these as proofs alongside the other things you mentioned.
> 
> Additionally, you can
> 
> - get each others name endorsed in passport
> 
> - open joint bank account
> 
> - upload a joint statutory declaration that you are married
> 
> - get your name endorsed/nominated in your husbands insurance policies
> 
> - if you are living in rented home, have a joint lease
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## wrecker

Gurbani said:


> Thanks wrecker, as we are not living together. We can't have any proof of living together. Rest all we can do. Hopefully we complete the documents fast as we don't want to delay it any longer.


All the best...And congratulations on marraige and 189 invitation. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurbani

Can you please guide us on the statuary declaration. How to prepare that, is that a notarized document on a stamp paper with witnesses ??


----------



## wrecker

Gurbani said:


> Can you please guide us on the statuary declaration. How to prepare that, is that a notarized document on a stamp paper with witnesses ??


That's correct. You can ask the attorney for format and content. unfortunately I do it have anything handy!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Ravinderpuri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we received the golden mail of Grant for 189.
> EOI submitted- 5th July
> invitation received - 11th Jul
> Visa lodged - 22nd Aug
> Grant - 9th Nov ( direct grant- No CO commencement mail & no CO contacts)
> 
> Points- 80
> Software engineer
> Primary applicant- offshore ( I am secondary applicant based in onshore)
> 
> 
> Thank you for the very good information shared in this forum which was of great help to lodge visa application.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck n hoping everyone get the grant soon.
> 
> I have 2 questions-
> 1- My son’s passport is expiring in Dec while grant have his old passport. We have submitted the new passport for son, so what process I need to follow to get his new passport registered /updated against the 189Grant and how much time it takes? ( they will be travelling in mid of Dec to Aus)
> 
> 2- Do I need to cancel 457 visa for me n family or it will cancel automatically? If yes, what is the process? 457 visa was was raised by my company, so do I need to cancel visa my self or company have to do that?
> 
> Appreciate your help clarifying above questions.
> 
> Regards
> Ravinder


congrats and good luck...
how many companies did the primary applicant work for? I want to understand if it is single or multiple companies.

thanks


----------



## shekar.ym

TheBull said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have got grant on 5th Nov 2018. Sorry for late update, was travelling due to festive season. Thanks everyone for support and guidance.


Congrats and good luck


----------



## vikki.gaddam

Rupi2cool said:


> Thanls for the suggestions. I had uploaded ITRs, and I do have PF statement, I will upload them as well.. and last 3 yrs bank statement.


anytime... no mention!

try to highlight the salary credits and upload for all the period you are claiming the points.


----------



## bssanthosh47

hoping and praying that next week shows some positive signs on grants and they move past Aug 23   and provide more grants to old and new cases 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bansal_vivek

While filling EOI, in Employment section, are we suppose to add all our experience or just the relevant experience after deduction by ACS


----------



## wrecker

bansal_vivek said:


> While filling EOI, in Employment section, are we suppose to add all our experience or just the relevant experience after deduction by ACS


Add all. But Mark only those as relevant that are assessed by ACS as relevant. The rest are to be marked as non relevant

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bansal_vivek

****t ... I have 8+ years of experience and ACS deducted 2 years but I forgot to mark 2 years as non relevant and got invite yesterday on 70 points .... which is I think useless ... should I update this EOI or file new one ?


----------



## niaz4one

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your suggestion about my 189 visa application. Currently my 489 visa application is in the process by department and waiting for grant (my wife is main applicant and I am as partner). I just received my 189 invitation last night and this morning I tried to lodge my 189 visa.
> After few personal information key-in in the system and click next in the system, the warning message box pop up and said that I need to withdraw my unfinalised application lodged in the department. Is that referring to my current 489 visa application?
> 
> Have u guys met such situation before?
> 
> Thanks for your opinion and sharing.


Hi SLO,

Please update how to manage this, did you contact DHA for this for clarification?


----------



## Ravinderpuri

shekar.ym said:


> Ravinderpuri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we received the golden mail of Grant for 189.
> EOI submitted- 5th July
> invitation received - 11th Jul
> Visa lodged - 22nd Aug
> Grant - 9th Nov ( direct grant- No CO commencement mail & no CO contacts)
> 
> Points- 80
> Software engineer
> Primary applicant- offshore ( I am secondary applicant based in onshore)
> 
> 
> Thank you for the very good information shared in this forum which was of great help to lodge visa application.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck n hoping everyone get the grant soon.
> 
> I have 2 questions-
> 1- My son’s passport is expiring in Dec while grant have his old passport. We have submitted the new passport for son, so what process I need to follow to get his new passport registered /updated against the 189Grant and how much time it takes? ( they will be travelling in mid of Dec to Aus)
> 
> 2- Do I need to cancel 457 visa for me n family or it will cancel automatically? If yes, what is the process? 457 visa was was raised by my company, so do I need to cancel visa my self or company have to do that?
> 
> Appreciate your help clarifying above questions.
> 
> Regards
> Ravinder
> 
> 
> 
> congrats and good luck...
> how many companies did the primary applicant work for? I want to understand if it is single or multiple companies.
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...


Thanks Shekar. Total 2 companies from last 13 yrs.


----------



## mith1234

For my work exp from 2011 to 2012, I don’t have payslips and tax documents as my salary was below the tax slab. I have pf no, offer letter, salary revision letter and the service letter. I am trying to get pf statement as third party evidence. Anybody knows if the epf passbook and epf statement are same or different?


----------



## SLO

niaz4one said:


> SLO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I need your suggestion about my 189 visa application. Currently my 489 visa application is in the process by department and waiting for grant (my wife is main applicant and I am as partner). I just received my 189 invitation last night and this morning I tried to lodge my 189 visa.
> After few personal information key-in in the system and click next in the system, the warning message box pop up and said that I need to withdraw my unfinalised application lodged in the department. Is that referring to my current 489 visa application?
> 
> Have u guys met such situation before?
> 
> Thanks for your opinion and sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SLO,
> 
> Please update how to manage this, did you contact DHA for this for clarification?
Click to expand...

Hi,
I haven’t done any action yet for this case.


----------



## expatprash

internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations! It's a long wait.
> I'm just guessing, but I believe why yours may not have been processed as fast was because you were on a 457 visa, there was no risk of you being in Australia and not allowed to work. If your 457 visa expired before your 189 grant, you'd still be on a bridging visa with all the working rights of your 457 visa.
> 
> I hope my message about filling out the complaint form isn't taken to the extreme by applicants  Only use it with reasonable grounds


Yes, agree 100%. Since I was just 10 days away from the quoted processing times, I took a chance with that. I listed all actual grievances - that I am currently onshore on 457 visa, lot of financial burden paying the high public school fees for my child, difficulty in searching new jobs as most recruiters ask for a PR, and that the company was planning to relocate me back to India end of the year, etc. Maybe those listed points worked!
Thank you!


----------



## expatprash

Congratulations!
Usually you will need to immediately inform the company of the change in visa circumstances, so they will need to update their records with DHA. Also, if there's any medical insurance that is being deducted, that will be stopped as that is different from a residential cover.



Ravinderpuri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 2- Do I need to cancel 457 visa for me n family or it will cancel automatically? If yes, what is the process? 457 visa was was raised by my company, so do I need to cancel visa my self or company have to do that?
> 
> Appreciate your help clarifying above questions.
> 
> Regards
> Ravinder


_________________________________________
ANZCO: 261312
Initial IELTS: 09/ 2017 - L-8, R-8, S-9.0, W-7.0
PTE: 10/2017 - L-90, R-90, W-90, S-89
Initial EOI: 12/2017
ITA SC190: 18/12/2017
ITA SC189: 20/12/2017
SC189 Lodged: 20/12/2017 
CO contact: 21/05/2018 (for Australia Federal Police check - since I had cumulative completed 12+ months in Australia on 457 visa)
Responded: 29/05/2018
Grant: 08/11/2018
Onshore Applicant


----------



## cmaroju

Ravinderpuri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we received the golden mail of Grant for 189.
> EOI submitted- 5th July
> invitation received - 11th Jul
> Visa lodged - 22nd Aug
> Grant - 9th Nov ( direct grant- No CO commencement mail & no CO contacts)
> 
> Points- 80
> Software engineer
> Primary applicant- offshore ( I am secondary applicant based in onshore)
> 
> 
> Thank you for the very good information shared in this forum which was of great help to lodge visa application.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck n hoping everyone get the grant soon.
> 
> I have 2 questions-
> 1- My son’s passport is expiring in Dec while grant have his old passport. We have submitted the new passport for son, so what process I need to follow to get his new passport registered /updated against the 189Grant and how much time it takes? ( they will be travelling in mid of Dec to Aus)
> 
> 2- Do I need to cancel 457 visa for me n family or it will cancel automatically? If yes, what is the process? 457 visa was was raised by my company, so do I need to cancel visa my self or company have to do that?
> 
> Appreciate your help clarifying above questions.
> 
> Regards
> Ravinder


Congrats buddy..


----------



## Shak.

*Uae moi pcc*

Hello, Can anyone help me in understanding the procedure to obtain Police clearance certificate from UAE. If anyone on this forum has gone through with this process please your guidance in this regard would be really helpful for me.
Happy to contact over email or on phone. 

Regards,

Muhammad Shakeel


----------



## shekar.ym

Ravinderpuri said:


> Thanks Shekar. Total 2 companies from last 13 yrs.


thanks and good luck again


----------



## mith1234

Hello Experts,

Need your assistance with this query.

My name on Passport is Alan Jose Palatty (Palatty is my Surname), however on all the other documents like employment certificates, educations certificates and even on birth certificate, its given as Alan Jose P.

Is this going to be a problem when filing PR? (Got the invite in the Nov round) 

And on form 80, should i give "Alan Jose and Alan Jose P" under all given names? 

Is there any extra document that i need to submit to legalize both the names (same name affidavit or something similar)?

Any help on this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## tagauzzie

*Granted*

Guys, 

With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that we received our direct grant emails today i.e. Nov 12th, 2018. IED has been given as July 23rd, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:

ANZSCO: 261313
PTE: 9th March 2018
ACS +ve: 7th May 2018
POINTS: 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Experience-10, Partner-5)
EOI (189) DOE: 7th May 2018
INVITED: 11-Aug-2018
LODGED: 29-Aug-2018
GRANT: 12-Nov-2018
IED: 23-Jul-2019

This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant. Thanks.


----------



## farooq41

That was very quick! Congratulations and all the best


----------



## SLO

tagauzzie said:


> Guys,
> 
> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that we received our direct grant emails today i.e. Nov 12th, 2018. IED has been given as July 23rd, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> PTE: 9th March 2018
> ACS +ve: 7th May 2018
> POINTS: 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Experience-10, Partner-5)
> EOI (189) DOE: 7th May 2018
> INVITED: 11-Aug-2018
> LODGED: 29-Aug-2018
> GRANT: 12-Nov-2018
> IED: 23-Jul-2019
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant. Thanks.


Congratulations! Happy for you.


----------



## Ram3327

wrecker said:


> Just upload the mail PDF on immi account. You haven't made any mistake at all. Don't worry at all...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you so much...any idea how long it will take to grant from now????


----------



## wrecker

Ram3327 said:


> Thank you so much...any idea how long it will take to grant from now????


I think, on average, it takes around 60 to 90 days after CO contact, unless they want more information. 

in some cases, applicants have received fast grants but no clear pattern, there. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

bansal_vivek said:


> ****t ... I have 8+ years of experience and ACS deducted 2 years but I forgot to mark 2 years as non relevant and got invite yesterday on 70 points .... which is I think useless ... should I update this EOI or file new one ?


You cannot edit the EOI after invite. From what I guess, your points also change. 

Don't apply for visa against this invite. It will be liable for straight refusal since you have overclaimed points and your EOI claim and ACS assessment do not match.

Sorry bro! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys in the MSA booklet 2018 of Engineers Australia. They have mentioned offer letter with main duties (Option 2) or Annual performance review with main duties (Option 2) can be submitted for primary documents. Can I submit the same for my visa application as well? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

tagauzzie said:


> Guys,
> 
> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that we received our direct grant emails today i.e. Nov 12th, 2018. IED has been given as July 23rd, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> PTE: 9th March 2018
> ACS +ve: 7th May 2018
> POINTS: 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Experience-10, Partner-5)
> EOI (189) DOE: 7th May 2018
> INVITED: 11-Aug-2018
> LODGED: 29-Aug-2018
> GRANT: 12-Nov-2018
> IED: 23-Jul-2019
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant. Thanks.


Many congratulations. 

I have the same points breakup as you, and I have lodged the visa. Can you please share what documents did you upload for partner points evidence? Did you upload ITR or bank statements for partner?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## ryanking

Hi all ,
While entering the employment details during visa lodge, do we have the option to choose only month and year or date as well. ? 
If we have to enter date , do we enter the actual date in experience certificate or put '01' as per the ACS letter.

For eg.. My exp letter says,
Comp A - 01/06/2009 - 08/06/2013
Comp B - 13/06/2013 - 16/07/2016

My ACS letter says ,
Comp A - 06/09 - 06/13
Comp B - 06/13 - 07/17

Can you please advice how to fill the employment section in the above scenario. Thanks


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## hakr

Hello Everyone,

Finally, after One and half years of PR journey, I have finally got the grant today. Wasn't expecting it so fast. I have applied onshore on visa 600 and because of some complications, I hired a mara agent as well. Everything has paid off at the end. 

I'm really thankful to everyone in the community. Moreover, I will be contributing more going forward.

ANZSCO : 261313 
Age : 30 points | Edu: 15 Points | PTE :10 Points | Exp:10 Points: Total 65
ACS: 24 Apr'17
EOI : 29 May'17
EOI Updated: PTE 20 Points 1 May'18: Total 75
ITA : 11 Aug'18
LODGED : 1 Sep'18 Onshore
Medicals : 7 Sep'18
Grant: 12 Nov'18


----------



## wrecker

hakr said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, after One and half years of PR journey, I have finally got the grant today. Wasn't expecting it so fast. I have applied onshore on visa 600 and because of some complications, I hired a mara agent as well. Everything has paid off at the end.
> 
> I'm really thankful to everyone in the community. Moreover, I will be contributing more going forward.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Age : 30 points | Edu: 15 Points | PTE :10 Points | Exp:10 Points: Total 65
> ACS: 24 Apr'17
> EOI : 29 May'17
> EOI Updated: PTE 20 Points 1 May'18: Total 75
> ITA : 11 Aug'18
> LODGED : 1 Sep'18 Onshore
> Medicals : 7 Sep'18
> Grant: 12 Nov'18


Grants in 70 days. Awesome! Congratulations...

Good luck for upcoming journey 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## expatprash

IIRC, you will have to enter the actual date during visa lodgement for the experience for which you claim points. 



ryanking said:


> Hi all ,
> While entering the employment details during visa lodge, do we have the option to choose only month and year or date as well. ?
> If we have to enter date , do we enter the actual date in experience certificate or put '01' as per the ACS letter.
> 
> For eg.. My exp letter says,
> Comp A - 01/06/2009 - 08/06/2013
> Comp B - 13/06/2013 - 16/07/2016
> 
> My ACS letter says ,
> Comp A - 06/09 - 06/13
> Comp B - 06/13 - 07/17
> 
> Can you please advice how to fill the employment section in the above scenario. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Shak. said:


> Hello, Can anyone help me in understanding the procedure to obtain Police clearance certificate from UAE. If anyone on this forum has gone through with this process please your guidance in this regard would be really helpful for me.
> Happy to contact over email or on phone.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Muhammad Shakeel


Approach INDEX SERVICES in UAE.


----------



## mongapb05

tagauzzie said:


> Guys,
> 
> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that we received our direct grant emails today i.e. Nov 12th, 2018. IED has been given as July 23rd, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> PTE: 9th March 2018
> ACS +ve: 7th May 2018
> POINTS: 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Experience-10, Partner-5)
> EOI (189) DOE: 7th May 2018
> INVITED: 11-Aug-2018
> LODGED: 29-Aug-2018
> GRANT: 12-Nov-2018
> IED: 23-Jul-2019
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant. Thanks.


Congratulations, 

Can u please tell me about below queries? 

1. Did u submit birth certificate for both of you? 
2. Did u include salary info in Rnr document? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

hakr said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, after One and half years of PR journey, I have finally got the grant today. Wasn't expecting it so fast. I have applied onshore on visa 600 and because of some complications, I hired a mara agent as well. Everything has paid off at the end.
> 
> I'm really thankful to everyone in the community. Moreover, I will be contributing more going forward.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Age : 30 points | Edu: 15 Points | PTE :10 Points | Exp:10 Points: Total 65
> ACS: 24 Apr'17
> EOI : 29 May'17
> EOI Updated: PTE 20 Points 1 May'18: Total 75
> ITA : 11 Aug'18
> LODGED : 1 Sep'18 Onshore
> Medicals : 7 Sep'18
> Grant: 12 Nov'18


Congratulation mate. That was real quick after lodging.


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and all the best. Please update myimmitracker.com


vikki.gaddam said:


> Hi guys....Greetings!!! I have been a silent reader of this forum & it has helped me a lot in the process of getting my grant(direct) on 31st October.
> 
> Thank you very much for all your valuable inputs.
> 
> Points: 75
> Code: 261313
> Invitation lodge date: 15 May 2018
> Invitation: 11 August 2018
> Lodged: 13th August 2018
> Grant: 31st October 2018


----------



## JG

Mohammed786 said:


> Many people have opted for Dubai PCC and succeeded. I don't know whether this depends on the CO or no. I have also opted for dubai PCC and will have to check whether it is accepted or no.


I found out that Dubai PCC and MOI PCC are issued by the same person signed certificate. 
I think both are acceptable. But MOI PCC is 50AED and Police PCC is 220AED.
Both are online, and next day email delivery.


----------



## JG

Dillu85 said:


> Approach INDEX SERVICES in UAE.


No need of any agency, it is directly applied online in MOI website or Application.


----------



## AP1187

Everyone,

My wife and I got our PRs today. 

It was a nice journey throughout, a lot of ups and downs - downs mostly due to my follies - but finally, it is over and I can relax.

AP1187


----------



## Ismiya

Congrats!!


AP1187 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> My wife and I got our PRs today.
> 
> It was a nice journey throughout, a lot of ups and downs - downs mostly due to my follies - but finally, it is over and I can relax.
> 
> AP1187


----------



## saigrc1

AP1187 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> My wife and I got our PRs today.
> 
> It was a nice journey throughout, a lot of ups and downs - downs mostly due to my follies - but finally, it is over and I can relax.
> 
> AP1187


Congrats!! Just hoping all the CO contact cases for August get cleared this week.
When is the initial entry date given to you?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and all the best. Kindly update your case in myimmitracker.com


tagauzzie said:


> Guys,
> 
> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that we received our direct grant emails today i.e. Nov 12th, 2018. IED has been given as July 23rd, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> PTE: 9th March 2018
> ACS +ve: 7th May 2018
> POINTS: 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Experience-10, Partner-5)
> EOI (189) DOE: 7th May 2018
> INVITED: 11-Aug-2018
> LODGED: 29-Aug-2018
> GRANT: 12-Nov-2018
> IED: 23-Jul-2019
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant. Thanks.


----------



## AP1187

I am an onshore applicant. Does not state IED, just this statement:

Must not arrive after: 12th Nov 2023.



saigrc1 said:


> Congrats!! Just hoping all the CO contact cases for August get cleared this week.
> When is the initial entry date given to you?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Waiting


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and all the best. Kindly update your case in myimmitracker.com


Ravinderpuri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we received the golden mail of Grant for 189.
> EOI submitted- 5th July
> invitation received - 11th Jul
> Visa lodged - 22nd Aug
> Grant - 9th Nov ( direct grant- No CO commencement mail & no CO contacts)
> 
> Points- 80
> Software engineer
> Primary applicant- offshore ( I am secondary applicant based in onshore)
> 
> 
> Thank you for the very good information shared in this forum which was of great help to lodge visa application.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck n hoping everyone get the grant soon.
> 
> I have 2 questions-
> 1- My son’s passport is expiring in Dec while grant have his old passport. We have submitted the new passport for son, so what process I need to follow to get his new passport registered /updated against the 189Grant and how much time it takes? ( they will be travelling in mid of Dec to Aus)
> 
> 2- Do I need to cancel 457 visa for me n family or it will cancel automatically? If yes, what is the process? 457 visa was was raised by my company, so do I need to cancel visa my self or company have to do that?
> 
> Appreciate your help clarifying above questions.
> 
> Regards
> Ravinder


----------



## saigrc1

AP1187 said:


> I am an onshore applicant. Does not state IED, just this statement:
> 
> Must not arrive after: 12th Nov 2023.


oh ok!! Cool!!


----------



## nnk_ec

mith1234 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Need your assistance with this query.
> 
> My name on Passport is Alan Jose Palatty (Palatty is my Surname), however on all the other documents like employment certificates, educations certificates and even on birth certificate, its given as Alan Jose P.
> 
> Is this going to be a problem when filing PR? (Got the invite in the Nov round)
> 
> And on form 80, should i give "Alan Jose and Alan Jose P" under all given names?
> 
> Is there any extra document that i need to submit to legalize both the names (same name affidavit or something similar)?
> 
> Any help on this is greatly appreciated.


I got the affidavit done from Notary mentioning all the name discrepancies along with the documents name which hold the name discrepancies. It was accepted by CO.


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

Looks like things are really happening fast nowadays. 

I see Spetember submissions starting to get direct grants

Also I got CO contact within 67 days today (Lodge date - 2018 September 6)

Until last month grants/CO contacts were taking 90-120 days approx.


----------



## hakr

wrecker said:


> Grants in 70 days. Awesome! Congratulations...
> 
> Good luck for upcoming journey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks. I still can't believe it myself.


----------



## hakr

amitkb said:


> Congratulation mate. That was real quick after lodging.


Thanks. Yes very quick, i hope other applications also get processes likewise.


----------



## amitkb

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> Looks like things are really happening fast nowadays.
> 
> I see Spetember submissions starting to get direct grants
> 
> Also I got CO contact within 67 days today (Lodge date - 2018 September 6)
> 
> Until last month grants/CO contacts were taking 90-120 days approx.


Good to see things moving in August-September.
Did you not uploaded the pf and bank statements while lodging?


----------



## farooq41

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> Looks like things are really happening fast nowadays.
> 
> I see Spetember submissions starting to get direct grants
> 
> Also I got CO contact within 67 days today (Lodge date - 2018 September 6)
> 
> Until last month grants/CO contacts were taking 90-120 days approx.


Hey,

What did CO contact you for?


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

I had uploaded payslips and tax documents, thought that will be enough


----------



## ankur14

Congrats and all the very best for your future endeavours in Australia. Kindly update your case in myimmitracker.com


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

farooq41 said:


> Hey,
> 
> What did CO contact you for?


PF statements and bank statements


----------



## saigrc1

Hi All,

My friend works for Infosys and he needs help. Did anybody get RnR on Hr letter head from Infy?
If yes, can you please explain what was the process followed to get them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amitkb

saigrc1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My friend works for Infosys and he needs help. Did anybody get RnR on Hr letter head from Infy?
> If yes, can you please explain what was the process followed to get them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello, I got it from Infy.You have yo mail your details and requirements on [email protected] and then they will send you the format.


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

amitkb said:


> Hello, I got it from Infy.You have yo mail your details and requirements on [email protected] and then they will send you the format.


I think that's for past employees only.
Not sure what is the process for current employees. Anyway give it a try


----------



## saigrc1

amitkb said:


> Hello, I got it from Infy.You have yo mail your details and requirements on [email protected] and then they will send you the format.


Thanks for the quick reply!! Is Infy ur current company?


----------



## fmax

Have a Question. Received an Invite a couple of days ago and applying for the Visa.

I have Lived in INDIA for the last 32 Years since my birth . I moved to Geneva- SWITZERLAND on a one Year work Visa about 2 months ago in Sep 2018.

My questions are 

1) What will be my Usual country of Residence in ? 
2) What will be my Previous countries of Residence ?


----------



## Mohammed786

josygeorge000 said:


> I found out that Dubai PCC and MOI PCC are issued by the same person signed certificate.
> I think both are acceptable. But MOI PCC is 50AED and Police PCC is 220AED.
> Both are online, and next day email delivery.


Hi,

Do you have PCC from Both Dubai and MOI? My goodness, is it only 50aed from MOI. are you sure about that?


----------



## ictssseeker

Hi experts,

does anyone know what the the pattern that DoHA picks the 189 applications? i lodged in 30th August and I see they start grants for September 2018 applicants. also noticed that there are so many August applicants who are awaiting for grant.


----------



## ankur14

A quick question regarding the relationship document. I had submitted my application on 29th Sept 2018 with all relevant documents along with Marriage Certificate, House Rental/Lease Agreement, Marriage Pics. But we do not have our name endorsed on each other's Passports and now getting nervous that the provided documents to prove that we are married and living together are not enough. 
So my question is if we can add our medical insurance policy (Issued by our Employers) as proof of relationship? My wife is added as dependent on my medical insurance policy and vice-versa.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ankur14 said:


> A quick question regarding the relationship document. I had submitted my application on 29th Sept 2018 with all relevant documents along with Marriage Certificate, House Rental/Lease Agreement, Marriage Pics. But we do not have our name endorsed on each other's Passports and now getting nervous that the provided documents to prove that we are married and living together are not enough.
> So my question is if we can add our medical insurance policy (Issued by our Employers) as proof of relationship? My wife is added as dependent on my medical insurance policy and vice-versa.


I would add as much relevant info as possible. Personally I have been gathering evidence from DHA's partner visa checklist (eg subclass 820/801).


----------



## sammy163

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> Looks like things are really happening fast nowadays.
> 
> I see Spetember submissions starting to get direct grants
> 
> Also I got CO contact within 67 days today (Lodge date - 2018 September 6)
> 
> Until last month grants/CO contacts were taking 90-120 days approx.


what was the query.


----------



## amitkb

saigrc1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!! Is Infy ur current company?


No, I am an ex employee.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have PCC from Both Dubai and MOI? My goodness, is it only 50aed from MOI. are you sure about that?


from the MOI website i understand that 50AED is for Arabic certificate and 150 AED for English certificate and 13 AED for handling and transport charges if applied via app and website 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

Dillu85 said:


> what was the query.


1) Bank statements indicating salary credit
2) PF statement


----------



## broccolifever

Hi,

I just lodged my 189 application two weeks ago. My agent told me to do my medical examination after 6 months since the processing time for 189 is very long. Should I do it now or wait for a few months like she said?


----------



## derik2020

tagauzzie said:


> Guys,
> 
> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that we received our direct grant emails today i.e. Nov 12th, 2018. IED has been given as July 23rd, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> PTE: 9th March 2018
> ACS +ve: 7th May 2018
> POINTS: 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Experience-10, Partner-5)
> EOI (189) DOE: 7th May 2018
> INVITED: 11-Aug-2018
> LODGED: 29-Aug-2018
> GRANT: 12-Nov-2018
> IED: 23-Jul-2019
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant. Thanks.



*great man great. All the very best.. *


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> 1) Bank statements indicating salary credit
> 2) PF statement


1) Bank statements indicating salary credit
2) PF statement

Sad part is I almost gathered those docs and was going to upload this week - I was expecting at least 90 days before they get to my case looking at trends. 
Didn't expect this CO contact in 67 days, tough luck.

----------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO: 261313
ITA 189: 11-AUG-2018
VISA LODGED: 6-SEP-2018
CO CONTACT: 12-NOV-2018
GRANT:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

broccolifever said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just lodged my 189 application two weeks ago. My agent told me to do my medical examination after 6 months since the processing time for 189 is very long. Should I do it now or wait for a few months like she said?


Processing time for recent 189 applications are very fast, I would do them asap.


----------



## sumit_sharma86

Hello,

I just got the invite and saw some posts where it states that it is not necessary to provide documents of Irrelevant experience, i.e. for the experience deducted by ACS. My query is, do we need to provide the documents of those 2 years? Also, I have the documents but only bank statement for the first year (which is irrelevant experience - deducted by ACS). For rest of the years, i have all the details. 

Furthermore, I only have PF statements of the last 5 years of experience. 

Can someone please clarify me on this?

Regards,

Sumit


----------



## broccolifever

Ok I'll do that. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## fmax

fmax said:


> Have a Question. Received an Invite a couple of days ago and applying for the Visa.
> 
> I have Lived in INDIA for the last 32 Years since my birth . I moved to Geneva- SWITZERLAND on a one Year work Visa about 2 months ago in Sep 2018.
> 
> My questions are
> 
> 1) What will be my Usual country of Residence in ?
> 2) What will be my Previous countries of Residence ?



Does anyone have any idea or inputs on this one ?


----------



## aljon_villar

Aside from bank statements, what other financial evidences can we submit together with my de-facto partner?


----------



## Airav2AU

fmax said:


> Have a Question. Received an Invite a couple of days ago and applying for the Visa.
> 
> I have Lived in INDIA for the last 32 Years since my birth . I moved to Geneva- SWITZERLAND on a one Year work Visa about 2 months ago in Sep 2018.
> 
> My questions are
> 
> 1) What will be my Usual country of Residence in ?
> 2) What will be my Previous countries of Residence ?


Usual country of residence should be Switzerland and previous will be India in my opinion. I remember DIBP had explained clearly in the help for that field (click ? For that field) to be sure. 

Visa Lodge - 14-Sep-2018


----------



## internationalcanuck

Where's your signature?! 

Best of luck.



bssanthosh47 said:


> hoping and praying that next week shows some positive signs on grants and they move past Aug 23   and provide more grants to old and new cases
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## derik2020

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> 1) Bank statements indicating salary credit
> 2) PF statement
> 
> Sad part is I almost gathered those docs and was going to upload this week - I was expecting at least 90 days before they get to my case looking at trends.
> Didn't expect this CO contact in 67 days, tough luck.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO: 261313
> ITA 189: 11-AUG-2018
> VISA LODGED: 6-SEP-2018
> CO CONTACT: 12-NOV-2018
> GRANT:


*Winter is coming.........* :clap2::clap2:


----------



## abs_m110

bssanthosh47 said:


> from the MOI website i understand that 50AED is for Arabic certificate and 150 AED for English certificate and 13 AED for handling and transport charges if applied via app and website
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh




I paid 69.36 AED including courier charges and the certificate was mentioned in both English and Arabic. Got the soft copy through email within 2 hours and hard copy within 24 hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

abs_m110 said:


> I paid 69.36 AED including courier charges and the certificate was mentioned in both English and Arabic. Got the soft copy through email within 2 hours and hard copy within 24 hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please share the link for applying the same ?


----------



## bssanthosh47

internationalcanuck said:


> Where's your signature?!
> 
> Best of luck.


I have kept it invisible for some time 


Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## sumit_sharma86

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> farooq41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> What did CO contact you for?
> 
> 
> 
> PF statements and bank statements
Click to expand...

Did the CO ask PF statement and Bank Statement for all the years or only for relevant experience?


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

sumit_sharma86 said:


> Did the CO ask PF statement and Bank Statement for all the years or only for relevant experience?


Only for relevant experience


----------



## hemanth87

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> I think that's for past employees only.
> Not sure what is the process for current employees. Anyway give it a try


Process is still the same for current employees as well in Infy.Just send a mail .


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

hemanth87 said:


> Process is still the same for current employees as well in Infy.Just send a mail .


Ok great then.

Only challenge I see is this will require manager approval at which point you have to sell some story to the manager why you need the letter


----------



## JG

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have PCC from Both Dubai and MOI? My goodness, is it only 50aed from MOI. are you sure about that?


I applied for myslef and my wife already.

It is 50 aed only.


----------



## Geo1987

Just want to say thanks to all that helped and good luck to those still waiting. Our visa was granted yesterday!!!!


----------



## JG

abs_m110 said:


> I paid 69.36 AED including courier charges and the certificate was mentioned in both English and Arabic. Got the soft copy through email within 2 hours and hard copy within 24 hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is exactly right.

Go to MOI app register using emirates id.

If the number for otp is not correct go to Al Jaffilia office of gdrfa and tell them to change the mobile number. They wull change it within one minute.

Get the otp and register login again on the MOI app.
Apply for criminal clearance certificate you will get it one next day.


----------



## hemanth87

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> Ok great then.
> 
> Only challenge I see is this will require manager approval at which point you have to sell some story to the manager why you need the letter



ha ha yes, your SPM and DM have to approve for getting the letter.

They generally approve it,in case if they say no then ask for onsite from company that anyhow they cannot provide


----------



## siriusttt

Hi guys,

Need your help .

I have worked in 3 different companies in the last 9 years and i wanted to claim 15 points for the 8+ overseas experience.

My details are below:

1.Worked in one company from 30 June 2009 till 9th Dec 2009
2.Worked in 2nd company from 10th Dec 2009 till 5th Aug 2010
3. Working in the same company from Aug 2010 till now .

I filed for EA accreditation in Feb 2018 and got it in July , 189 invite i got in October.

Can i and should i claim the points for the first two work experience or not? or will my 3rd working job suffice.

I have currently 70 points if i include the work experience as 8+ years.

Thanks and regards,


----------



## JG

siriusttt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need your help .
> 
> I have worked in 3 different companies in the last 9 years and i wanted to claim 15 points for the 8+ overseas experience.
> 
> My details are below:
> 
> 1.Worked in one company from 30 June 2009 till 9th Dec 2009
> 2.Worked in 2nd company from 10th Dec 2009 till 5th Aug 2010
> 3. Working in the same company from Aug 2010 till now .
> 
> I filed for EA accreditation in Feb 2018 and got it in July , 189 invite i got in October.
> 
> Can i and should i claim the points for the first two work experience or not? or will my 3rd working job suffice.
> 
> I have currently 70 points if i include the work experience as 8+ years.
> 
> Thanks and regards,


If the EA approved your experience there are no worries to claim points. If not I am afraid.


----------



## sumit_sharma86

sumit_sharma86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just got the invite and saw some posts where it states that it is not necessary to provide documents of Irrelevant experience, i.e. for the experience deducted by ACS. My query is, do we need to provide the documents of those 2 years? Also, I have the documents but only bank statement for the first year (which is irrelevant experience - deducted by ACS). For rest of the years, i have all the details.
> 
> Furthermore, I only have PF statements of the last 5 years of experience.
> 
> Can someone please clarify me on this?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sumit


Can someone please assist me on this?


----------



## siriusttt

josygeorge000 said:


> If the EA approved your experience there are no worries to claim points. If not I am afraid.



Thanks for the reply , EA has recognised it from Aug till Feb 2018 when i applied back in February.
But they didn't ask for any supporting document for my previous work experience .

Also as i am applying for visa in November , will it be counted from Aug 2010 till November 2018 ? or till February 2018 only.

For EOI application , i mentioned all my work experience which helped in +15 points instead of +10 ( if EA result is counted) . Will it have any impact here?


----------



## Saif

sumit_sharma86 said:


> Can someone please assist me on this?


*Please upload as much documentary evidence as possible for the period claiming the points.* 
For non relevant exp no doc is required but in case the time period overlaps to prove the relevant experience part, there is no harm in uploading the docs containing reference to the non relevant exp.


----------



## JG

sumit_sharma86 said:


> Can someone please assist me on this?


No need of any kind of document for the non claiming part. But if you have it upload that may help.


----------



## JG

siriusttt said:


> Thanks for the reply , EA has recognised it from Aug till Feb 2018 when i applied back in February.
> But they didn't ask for any supporting document for my previous work experience .
> 
> Also as i am applying for visa in November , will it be counted from Aug 2010 till November 2018 ? or till February 2018 only.
> 
> For EOI application , i mentioned all my work experience which helped in +15 points instead of +10 ( if EA result is counted) . Will it have any impact here?


EA assessment is not manadator if you are claiming points for experience, but you need solid proofs for proving the claim. It will depend on how you created EOI have you left the to date in employment empty then you will have to show until the November.
If the to date was up to Feb then only up to that.

And you case is not clear. 
Explain more so that some one can help.

How much is your total experience?
How much EA approved?
How much do u have proof of?

You can claim points as long as you have experience proofs such as pf or bank statements salary slips and 16A.


----------



## sumit_sharma86

josygeorge000 said:


> sumit_sharma86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please assist me on this?
> 
> 
> 
> No need of any kind of document for the non claiming part. But if you have it upload that may help.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I worked in this company for my first year and changed. I will upload whatever i have.


----------



## Saif

siriusttt said:


> Thanks for the reply , EA has recognised it from Aug till Feb 2018 when i applied back in February.
> But they didn't ask for any supporting document for my previous work experience .
> 
> Also as i am applying for visa in November , will it be counted from Aug 2010 till November 2018 ? or till February 2018 only.
> 
> For EOI application , i mentioned all my work experience which helped in +15 points instead of +10 ( if EA result is counted) . Will it have any impact here?


I think there is a fundamental issue here. So basically you are saying that you got the invitation based off all years of exp and not what EA assessed? If yes, I am sorry bro, your score shall be deemed invalid and so is your EOI. There is no point lodging the Visa with this invite. Because actually your score was 65 and not 70.
I advise you to lodge a fresh EOI so that your exp till Nov 2018 is counted without needing another assessment if it is a continued employment in the same company.
Sorry mate if I have misunderstood anything, I am confused with this line "For EOI application , i mentioned all my work experience which helped in +15 points instead of +10 ( if EA result is counted) ."


----------



## Mohammed786

Price difference between the pcc obtained from Dubai and Moi is too much. 220 to 50.


josygeorge000 said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Do you have PCC from Both Dubai and MOI? My goodness, is it only 50aed from MOI. are you sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for myslef and my wife already.
> 
> It is 50 aed only.
Click to expand...


----------



## siriusttt

josygeorge000 said:


> EA assessment is not manadator if you are claiming points for experience, but you need solid proofs for proving the claim. It will depend on how you created EOI have you left the to date in employment empty then you will have to show until the November.
> If the to date was up to Feb then only up to that.
> 
> And you case is not clear.
> Explain more so that some one can help.
> 
> How much is your total experience?
> How much EA approved?
> How much do u have proof of?
> 
> You can claim points as long as you have experience proofs such as pf or bank statements salary slips and 16A.



I have left the final date of employment as empty in EOI as i am still working in the same company till now.

Please find some more details

1.My total experience is from June 2009 till now ( going on) .
2. EA approved from Aug 2010 till Feb 2018 ( I applied in EA in Feb)
3. I have salary slips , and offer letter from the first two jobs.

Further , even if they don't consider my first year experience , i will have completed 8+ years in august , so it should be okay for +15 point ? or am i missing something.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## siriusttt

saifsd said:


> I think there is a fundamental issue here. So basically you are saying that you got the invitation based off all years of exp and not what EA assessed? If yes, I am sorry bro, your score shall be deemed invalid and so is your EOI. There is no point lodging the Visa with this invite. Because actually your score was 65 and not 70.
> I advise you to lodge a fresh EOI so that your exp till Nov 2018 is counted without needing another assessment if it is a continued employment in the same company.
> Sorry mate if I have misunderstood anything, I am confused with this line "For EOI application , i mentioned all my work experience which helped in +15 points instead of +10 ( if EA result is counted) ."


Thanks for the reply.

Well my work experience is genuine and i didn't think EA was supposed to access my work experience as they didnt ask for any proof for the first year of work.

I thought it was the job of the visa authority . Am i correct in this ?

Further even if we ignore the first year , i have completed 8+ years in august 2018 now, so it should be ok?.

I applied for EOI on 24th July.

Best Regards,


----------



## sharv

Hello eveyone,
I am geting reffrence letters from third party clients of the projects i have worked for, from the year 2013-16. 
Is it okay as i am requesting them now? One of executive enineer has agreed to give me a reffrence letter for a project i worked for him 2013-2015.


----------



## Saif

siriusttt said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Well my work experience is genuine and i didn't think EA was supposed to access my work experience as they didnt ask for any proof for the first year of work.
> 
> I thought it was the job of the visa authority . Am i correct in this ?
> 
> Further even if we ignore the first year , i have completed 8+ years in august 2018 now, so it should be ok?.
> 
> I applied for EOI on 24th July.
> 
> Best Regards,


What was 'points claimed by applicant in your EOI'? Because if you've left the dateto empty the EOI must have got automatically updated with +5 points in Aug 2018. In that case it is valid.
I hope you marked employment after Aug 2010 as relevant (as assessed by EA) only, which gives you 8+ years anyway. 
Good luck.


----------



## Saif

sharv said:


> Hello eveyone,
> I am geting reffrence letters from third party clients of the projects i have worked for, from the year 2013-16.
> Is it okay as i am requesting them now? One of executive enineer has agreed to give me a reffrence letter for a project i worked for him 2013-2015.


Anything that proves your work ex for the term claiming points is more than just OK. Good Luck.


----------



## siriusttt

saifsd said:


> What was 'points claimed by applicant in your EOI'? Because if you've left the dateto empty the EOI must have got automatically updated with +5 points in Aug 2018. In that case it is valid.
> I hope you marked employment after Aug 2010 as relevant (as assessed by EA) only, which gives you 8+ years anyway.
> Good luck.


Yes, i kept it as empty for the last employment .
I think should be ok
thanks for your help.


----------



## ryanking

Hi all , Just an info. "after jun" in ACS lettter doesnt mean points should be calculated from "jul-01". I suggest you all please check with ACS before making a decision. In some cases they could confirm that points can be calculated from june itself. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ryanking said:


> Hi all , Just an info. "after jun" in ACS lettter doesnt mean points should be calculated from "jul-01". I suggest you all please check with ACS before making a decision. In some cases they could confirm that points can be calculated from june itself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


DHA makes the final decision regarding the awarding of points, and there are a few visa refusal decisions floating around (some on this thread) where the DHA CO clarifies "after june" means "from july".


----------



## Demisane

Guys! I am in a pickle here!! I lodged my application in September and I am still in Australia with a student visa. I just got offered a job in my field but it is a full time role and I just remembered I have a 20 per week work limit from the student visa. Any thoughts on best plan of action?


----------



## nt9924

Hi guys😃
I've just submitted my 189 visa today and I have been granted BVA. I know my question could be asked many times but I still couldn't find the answer. So I'm currently in 485 which will end 6/2020, and after submitting the 189 application, BVA is granted but will not be activate until my 485 finish. My question is, am I allowed to travel multiple times within that 485 period or do I have to apply a BVB for travelling?
Thanks guys and good luck to all🙏🙏


----------



## internationalcanuck

Why were you applying for full-time jobs when you legally cannot work full-time hours?
I don't know how the government could find out whether or not you work more than 20hours a week. I don't know if any tax information of visa holders gets scrutinized by DHA.
You could take the risk and say nothing. If you are granted 189 visa, but the government finds out you were breaking the rules of your previous visa, they could cancel your 189 visa for visa fraud, and you'd either be jailed or deported.

You could try to talk to your employer to see what your options, if they could initially only hire you part-time until you get your full working visa. If you got offered a job so fast, it sounds like they are desperate and think you are a good catch, so you have the potential to negotiate. 



Demisane said:


> Guys! I am in a pickle here!! I lodged my application in September and I am still in Australia with a student visa. I just got offered a job in my field but it is a full time role and I just remembered I have a 20 per week work limit from the student visa. Any thoughts on best plan of action?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Demisane said:


> Guys! I am in a pickle here!! I lodged my application in September and I am still in Australia with a student visa. I just got offered a job in my field but it is a full time role and I just remembered I have a 20 per week work limit from the student visa. Any thoughts on best plan of action?


When does your student visa expire? 

If you've already graduated, no problem you can work full-time cause technically your course is not in session so the 20/hrs a week doesn't apply. 

Just be careful breaching your student visa conditions, don't want it to get cancelled and cause you problems in terms of being able to remain onshore.


----------



## vijeshc

Hi All,

I received the invite this Nov 10th. I have however 1 question regarding PCC. 
So this is the situation, I have worked in Germany in 2013 for 7 months, in 2015 for 5 and half months, and in 2017 for 2 and half months. In total around 14 or 15 months. Now question is do I need to do PCC from Germany ??
Another question would be whether I should translate this document once I get it before sending ?


----------



## ahsen.m07

Hi guyz, By the grace of God I am happy to say, I got my grant today. I am a silent observer over here and this forum literally becomes my everyday drug, whenever i was free I was reading over here on my phone. I finally got it today. I would like to thanks all of you, you help each other and be the support of everyone. 
Visa Lodged: 29-Aug-2018
DG
Myimmitracker updated.
Thanks and God bless everyone :+1


----------



## ahsen.m07

Does anyone know how to check PR details on my vevo app? , I mean which document type we have to select and what document number do we have to provide? Anybody could tell me step by step would be very helpful and much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## vijaysharma1953

vijeshc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the invite this Nov 10th. I have however 1 question regarding PCC.
> So this is the situation, I have worked in Germany in 2013 for 7 months, in 2015 for 5 and half months, and in 2017 for 2 and half months. In total around 14 or 15 months. Now question is do I need to do PCC from Germany ??
> Another question would be whether I should translate this document once I get it before sending ?


Yes they count it consultative .You may have stayed on different occasions this is what I understand

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

ahsen.m07 said:


> Hi guyz, By the grace of God I am happy to say, I got my grant today. I am a silent observer over here and this forum literally becomes my everyday drug, whenever i was free I was reading over here on my phone. I finally got it today. I would like to thanks all of you, you help each other and be the support of everyone.
> Visa Lodged: 29-Aug-2018
> DG
> Myimmitracker updated.
> Thanks and God bless everyone :+1


Wow 2 month grant. Magic.


----------



## aljon_villar

aljon_villar said:


> Aside from bank statements, what other financial evidences can we submit together with my de-facto partner?


Anyone?


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations!



ahsen.m07 said:


> Hi guyz, By the grace of God I am happy to say, I got my grant today. I am a silent observer over here and this forum literally becomes my everyday drug, whenever i was free I was reading over here on my phone. I finally got it today. I would like to thanks all of you, you help each other and be the support of everyone.
> Visa Lodged: 29-Aug-2018
> DG
> Myimmitracker updated.
> Thanks and God bless everyone :+1


----------



## ankur14

He is an onshore applicant.onshore applicants are getting the PR much faster than offshore.


josygeorge000 said:


> Wow 2 month grant. Magic.


----------



## divyashil

Any advise on how to remit visa fee if one does not have international currency support for debit/credit card. Also what will be best way to pay with minimum surcharge/commission involved ?


----------



## sumit_sharma86

*Can any please respond urgently?*

I made a mistake in EOI. In ACS it was written that my work "After April 2013" is considered to be relevant. In EOI I had updated my relevant experience starting from 1st April 2013. 

I read in some forums that visa can be rejected due to this. Although my points will remain same if I had submitted my EOI from May 2013. I have already got an invite and now very scared to move forward.

Can someone please advise?

Regards,

Sumit
Points: 75
Job Code: 263111
PTE : R/W/S/L - 88/83/90/88


----------



## Sam701

shekar.ym said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys
> I wanted to ask. My lawyer lodge the visa but havent got a date for medical from Australia 1) how long does it take to get the medical date after lodging the visa? 2) My time to wait would start after get the medical done or its already havve been started?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> HAP ID letter for medicals can be generated anytime before or after lodging the visa..not sure why your agent/lawyer is waiting for such letter from case officer. This would delay your grant.
> 
> If you have already payed your visa fee, you are already in queue but if you have not provided medical clearance, CO will contact for the same and this will delay the grant.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I have submitted the medical on 8th nov.


----------



## Archie117

Hi guys,

My partner has been waiting for her 189 visa for 17 months. We tried to contact CO by email and phone call and there was no reply at all (we received an email reply after the call but it's no difference with auto-reply). We have no idea what to do next. Are we suppose to just keep waiting hopelessly or if there is anything you guys have done to ease the process?

Thanks

Archie


----------



## hakr

nt9924 said:


> Hi guys😃
> I've just submitted my 189 visa today and I have been granted BVA. I know my question could be asked many times but I still couldn't find the answer. So I'm currently in 485 which will end 6/2020, and after submitting the 189 application, BVA is granted but will not be activate until my 485 finish. My question is, am I allowed to travel multiple times within that 485 period or do I have to apply a BVB for travelling?
> Thanks guys and good luck to all🙏🙏


As your BVA is not active, you can travel multiple times on your 485 visa and so you don't have to take BVB


----------



## Airav2AU

Anyone got PCC for maiden name in India ? How to get it ?

Visa Lodge - 14-Sep-2018


----------



## sumit_sharma86

sumit_sharma86 said:


> I made a mistake in EOI. In ACS it was written that my work "After April 2013" is considered to be relevant. In EOI I had updated my relevant experience starting from 1st April 2013.
> 
> I read in some forums that visa can be rejected due to this. Although my points will remain same if I had submitted my EOI from May 2013. I have already got an invite and now very scared to move forward.
> 
> Can someone please advise?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sumit
> Points: 75
> Job Code: 263111
> PTE : R/W/S/L - 88/83/90/88


Can anyone please advise if I should file a new EOI or should I go ahead with this situation?


----------



## hakr

sumit_sharma86 said:


> Can anyone please advise if I should file a new EOI or should I go ahead with this situation?


The best thing would be to apply for a new EOI, straightforward. Another option would be to apply with the correct details and give a written statement mentioning the mistake in EOI, so from your end you upfront being honest about the mistake. This should work. 

But as someone once said, when things get complicated, call a MARA agent.


----------



## rose99

Hi all,
We got invitation for 189 visa in this November round with 75 pts. My husband is claiming 15 points for 8 years experience as electrical engineer(233311). EA outcome is only for the degree and not for employment.However he had a 3 month leave period due to medical reasons. This is evident from the travel records since he is working overseas.Will this be deducted from his experience of 8 years. Will our visa be rejected due to over claiming of points? Should we file another eoi without accepting this one?


----------



## cmaroju

tagauzzie said:


> Guys,
> 
> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that we received our direct grant emails today i.e. Nov 12th, 2018. IED has been given as July 23rd, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> PTE: 9th March 2018
> ACS +ve: 7th May 2018
> POINTS: 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Experience-10, Partner-5)
> EOI (189) DOE: 7th May 2018
> INVITED: 11-Aug-2018
> LODGED: 29-Aug-2018
> GRANT: 12-Nov-2018
> IED: 23-Jul-2019
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant. Thanks.


Wow congratulations tagauzzie..


----------



## cmaroju

hakr said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, after One and half years of PR journey, I have finally got the grant today. Wasn't expecting it so fast. I have applied onshore on visa 600 and because of some complications, I hired a mara agent as well. Everything has paid off at the end.
> 
> I'm really thankful to everyone in the community. Moreover, I will be contributing more going forward.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Age : 30 points | Edu: 15 Points | PTE :10 Points | Exp:10 Points: Total 65
> ACS: 24 Apr'17
> EOI : 29 May'17
> EOI Updated: PTE 20 Points 1 May'18: Total 75
> ITA : 11 Aug'18
> LODGED : 1 Sep'18 Onshore
> Medicals : 7 Sep'18
> Grant: 12 Nov'18


Congrats hakr..


----------



## shekar.ym

tagauzzie said:


> Guys,
> 
> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that we received our direct grant emails today i.e. Nov 12th, 2018. IED has been given as July 23rd, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> PTE: 9th March 2018
> ACS +ve: 7th May 2018
> POINTS: 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Experience-10, Partner-5)
> EOI (189) DOE: 7th May 2018
> INVITED: 11-Aug-2018
> LODGED: 29-Aug-2018
> GRANT: 12-Nov-2018
> IED: 23-Jul-2019
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant. Thanks.


Congrats and good luck


----------



## cssrivathsan

Congrats hakr and tagauzzie


----------



## cmaroju

ahsen.m07 said:


> Hi guyz, By the grace of God I am happy to say, I got my grant today. I am a silent observer over here and this forum literally becomes my everyday drug, whenever i was free I was reading over here on my phone. I finally got it today. I would like to thanks all of you, you help each other and be the support of everyone.
> Visa Lodged: 29-Aug-2018
> DG
> Myimmitracker updated.
> Thanks and God bless everyone :+1


Congrats Ahsen..


----------



## shekar.ym

Geo1987 said:


> Just want to say thanks to all that helped and good luck to those still waiting. Our visa was granted yesterday!!!!


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

ahsen.m07 said:


> Hi guyz, By the grace of God I am happy to say, I got my grant today. I am a silent observer over here and this forum literally becomes my everyday drug, whenever i was free I was reading over here on my phone. I finally got it today. I would like to thanks all of you, you help each other and be the support of everyone.
> Visa Lodged: 29-Aug-2018
> DG
> Myimmitracker updated.
> Thanks and God bless everyone :+1



Congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

hakr said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, after One and half years of PR journey, I have finally got the grant today. Wasn't expecting it so fast. I have applied onshore on visa 600 and because of some complications, I hired a mara agent as well. Everything has paid off at the end.
> 
> I'm really thankful to everyone in the community. Moreover, I will be contributing more going forward.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Age : 30 points | Edu: 15 Points | PTE :10 Points | Exp:10 Points: Total 65
> ACS: 24 Apr'17
> EOI : 29 May'17
> EOI Updated: PTE 20 Points 1 May'18: Total 75
> ITA : 11 Aug'18
> LODGED : 1 Sep'18 Onshore
> Medicals : 7 Sep'18
> Grant: 12 Nov'18



congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

fmax said:


> Have a Question. Received an Invite a couple of days ago and applying for the Visa.
> 
> I have Lived in INDIA for the last 32 Years since my birth . I moved to Geneva- SWITZERLAND on a one Year work Visa about 2 months ago in Sep 2018.
> 
> My questions are
> 
> 1) What will be my Usual country of Residence in ?
> 2) What will be my Previous countries of Residence ?


1. Switzerland
2. India


----------



## hemanth87

Does code has got anything to do in getting grant earlier? I know the answer is NO ..... But in the immi tracker, i can see 261313 are getting grants a lil quicker than other codes. 

Mine is 261312 ...:-(


----------



## shekar.ym

hemanth87 said:


> Does code has got anything to do in getting grant earlier? I know the answer is NO ..... But in the immi tracker, i can see 261313 are getting grants a lil quicker than other codes.
> 
> Mine is 261312 ...:-(


NO
code and points doesn't matter after invite


----------



## Rupi2cool

ahsen.m07 said:


> Hi guyz, By the grace of God I am happy to say, I got my grant today. I am a silent observer over here and this forum literally becomes my everyday drug, whenever i was free I was reading over here on my phone. I finally got it today. I would like to thanks all of you, you help each other and be the support of everyone.
> Visa Lodged: 29-Aug-2018
> DG
> Myimmitracker updated.
> Thanks and God bless everyone :+1


Congratulations. Can you please tell your points?


----------



## simarjeet8567

Hello, Has anyone paid there Visa Fees using any Indian Bank prepaid cards. If yes then please suggest me what is the best way to pay from Indian Bank prepaid cards so that I can avoid extra charges.

I have gone through several threads but not able to finalize what is the best way?


----------



## ptp

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hello, Has anyone paid there Visa Fees using any Indian Bank prepaid cards. If yes then please suggest me what is the best way to pay from Indian Bank prepaid cards so that I can avoid extra charges.
> 
> I have gone through several threads but not able to finalize what is the best way?


You may get a forex card from one of the Indian banks. Get one which allows online transaction without a limit. I used Kotak Forex card for my payment.... you may want to compare available options for rates and ease of getting one


----------



## Karthik.

PrettyIsotonic said:


> DHA makes the final decision regarding the awarding of points, and there are a few visa refusal decisions floating around (some on this thread) where the DHA CO clarifies "after june" means "from july".


Hi, In my case I would have lost 5 points by 2 days if I had submitted after June , ie., 1 July, so I emailed ACS that rounding off is costing me 5 points, they clarified in an email that I can claim points from 14th June onwards..

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Karthik. said:


> Hi, In my case I would have lost 5 points by 2 days if I had submitted after June , ie., 1 July, so I emailed ACS that rounding off is costing me 5 points, they clarified in an email that I can claim points from 14th June onwards..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Keep us posted if DHA accepts the email from ACS, that would be a useful precedent for folks to follow through on if caught in a similar situation


----------



## Karthik.

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Keep us posted if DHA accepts the email from ACS, that would be a useful precedent for folks to follow through on if caught in a similar situation


Will do...I hope there will not be a refusal..I have got 5 more points recently - 2 months after lodge, though it doesn't count..could help me if there is a dispute? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mnitin39

I can see many cases are picked for Job code 261313 Lodged in August and also September cases are in progress. I am not able to see any progress on my case lodged on 12 August 2018. Can we do any kind of follow up to get the progress?


----------



## cmaroju

mnitin39 said:


> I can see many cases are picked for Job code 261313 Lodged in August and also September cases are in progress. I am not able to see any progress on my case lodged on 12 August 2018. Can we do any kind of follow up to get the progress?


Nothing.. just sit tight..


----------



## ahsen.m07

Rupi2cool said:


> Congratulations. Can you please tell your points?


I have 70 pts no work experience. Good luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ahsen.m07

Does anyone know how to check PR details on my vevo app? , I mean which document type we have to select and what document number do we have to provide? Anybody could tell me step by step would be very helpful and much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## expatprash

Document Type can be Passport/DFTTA/Titre de Voyage and in Document Details Document Number will be your passport number and country of passport.



ahsen.m07 said:


> Does anyone know how to check PR details on my vevo app? , I mean which document type we have to select and what document number do we have to provide? Anybody could tell me step by step would be very helpful and much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ahsen.m07

expatprash said:


> Document Type can be Passport/DFTTA/Titre de Voyage and in Document Details Document Number will be your passport number and country of passport.


Thanks!


----------



## kristinacastro

*Sept 2018 Grant and CO Contacts*

Guys,
In IMMI tracker, I'm already seeing Grants for 29th Aug 2018 lodgement date and for CO Contact already have 31st August and 6th September 2018 lodgement date!

FYI to all only :cool2:


----------



## Bandish

hemanth87 said:


> Does code has got anything to do in getting grant earlier? I know the answer is NO ..... But in the immi tracker, i can see 261313 are getting grants a lil quicker than other codes.
> 
> Mine is 261312 ...:-(


Just my opinion... 

According to me, Job code definitely plays a role in getting 189 visa faster. 189 is a skill-based visa and why should skill not be important in picking up people for providing faster grants. Australia has skill shortage and that is why we are getting this immigration option through 189.

Also, they have categorized skills based on pro-rata. 

Thanks


----------



## Ram3327

tagauzzie said:


> Guys,
> 
> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that we received our direct grant emails today i.e. Nov 12th, 2018. IED has been given as July 23rd, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> PTE: 9th March 2018
> ACS +ve: 7th May 2018
> POINTS: 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Experience-10, Partner-5)
> EOI (189) DOE: 7th May 2018
> INVITED: 11-Aug-2018
> LODGED: 29-Aug-2018
> GRANT: 12-Nov-2018
> IED: 23-Jul-2019
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant. Thanks.


Splendid..way to go...tats a very short period.R u already working in Australia in any visa bro????


----------



## kristinacastro

Bandish said:


> Just my opinion...
> 
> According to me, Job code definitely plays a role in getting 189 visa faster. 189 is a skill-based visa and why should skill not be important in picking up people for providing faster grants. Australia has skill shortage and that is why we are getting this immigration option through 189.
> 
> Also, they have categorized skills based on pro-rata.
> 
> Thanks



Agree. Just like 233511, IE, never got 190 ITA from Sydney.
Although for 189, they do consider it based on pro-rata.


----------



## Ram3327

vikki.gaddam said:


> anytime... no mention!
> 
> try to highlight the salary credits and upload for all the period you are claiming the points.


All the best bro...very short notice u got grant?? Is there any way to speed up the process?? Or R u already working in Australia in a visa???

I have applied On Aug 16th 
CO contacted me on Nov 7th

When Can I expect my grant??


----------



## kristinacastro

Ram3327 said:


> All the best bro...very short notice u got grant?? Is there any way to speed up the process?? Or R u already working in Australia in a visa???
> 
> I have applied On Aug 16th
> CO contacted me on Nov 7th
> 
> When Can I expect my grant??


Based on IMMI which is just an estimation:

You were contacted by your CO on the 2018-11-07. In the best case you will receive your Grant on the 28 November 2018 in the worst case it will be the 24 August 2019. On average you should expect a Grant by the 23 February 2019.


----------



## kristinacastro

tagauzzie said:


> Guys,
> 
> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that we received our direct grant emails today i.e. Nov 12th, 2018. IED has been given as July 23rd, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> PTE: 9th March 2018
> ACS +ve: 7th May 2018
> POINTS: 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Experience-10, Partner-5)
> EOI (189) DOE: 7th May 2018
> INVITED: 11-Aug-2018
> LODGED: 29-Aug-2018
> GRANT: 12-Nov-2018
> IED: 23-Jul-2019
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant. Thanks.



Congrats mate! that was a real fast track! May I ask the documents you have submitted so we could benchmark from your list?


----------



## Jascha

Hi

I have received the invite and I was trying to create the immiaccount; but when I chose the username as my mail id, it is giving an error as user name should be unique.

Can anyone help me understand this issue and how to resolve this?

Thanks


----------



## kristinacastro

Jascha said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the invite and I was trying to create the immiaccount; but when I chose the username as my mail id, it is giving an error as user name should be unique.
> 
> Can anyone help me understand this issue and how to resolve this?
> 
> Thanks



I used my email address as my username, it worked.
Try using something else until you succeed.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Jascha said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the invite and I was trying to create the immiaccount; but when I chose the username as my mail id, it is giving an error as user name should be unique.
> 
> Can anyone help me understand this issue and how to resolve this?
> 
> Thanks


Have you used that email address for an immiaccount before? Perhaps try retrieving the account details if you have. 

Otherwise choose another email address perhaps?


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and good luck. Kindly update your case on myimmitracker.com


Geo1987 said:


> Just want to say thanks to all that helped and good luck to those still waiting. Our visa was granted yesterday!!!!


----------



## Jascha

Ok I will try. Thank You


----------



## Ram3327

kristinacastro said:


> Based on IMMI which is just an estimation:
> 
> You were contacted by your CO on the 2018-11-07. In the best case you will receive your Grant on the 28 November 2018 in the worst case it will be the 24 August 2019. On average you should expect a Grant by the 23 February 2019.



Thank you so much...Let's just hope for the best All the best to u too


----------



## kristinacastro

Ram3327 said:


> Thank you so much...Let's just hope for the best All the best to u too



Take note the estimation keeps changing depending on the Queue status yah , all the best. By the way, what did the CO asked you?


----------



## majjji

Dear All,

I just want to discuss this, I can now see on myimmitracker that applicants have started receiving grants, who have lodged applications in Sept 2018. I had lodged application on 29th of August and have not yet received any CO commencement or clarification email for any misasing documents. I'm an offshore applicant and the only thing that I can assume is that onshore applicants have higher priority for grants over offshore applicants. Kindly do comment if any of you guys is closely watching the trends including myimmitracker. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## udhaya.aranoli

Hi Guys,

Could someone please help me out ? I got my invite in the nov'18 round. And about to lodge my applications for police checks. With AFP check, the immigration advises that all names , alternative spellings should be checked. However, there is no information on what they need with other countries police check (Home country - India). The reason is that my surname was misspelled in my previous passport and while obtaining my 485 Visa I got my both spelling checked.

Now I'm not sure if I should do the same for Indian PCC and if so is it possible for me to do that ? All I see is the option ' Have you changed your name ?' considering I didn't change my name, could someone please advise how I can go about this ? Your help is much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## paichandru

majjji said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just want to discuss this, I can now see on myimmitracker that applicants have started receiving grants, who have lodged applications in Sept 2018. I had lodged application on 29th of August and have not yet received any CO commencement or clarification email for any misasing documents. I'm an offshore applicant and the only thing that I can assume is that onshore applicants have higher priority for grants over offshore applicants. Kindly do comment if any of you guys is closely watching the trends including myimmitracker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I had lodged my application on June 1 and I am still waiting. I have uploaded all the relevant docs for myself and my family. I received an Assessment Commence mail on Sep 20. It has been 2 months after that and I am still waiting  
I sometimes can't understand the trends because people who have lodged in Aug and September have received their grants and people prior to that have not.


----------



## tusharjain279

Hi All,

I lodged my application on 27th July for ANZSCO code: 263311 (Telecommunication Engineer)
I submitted all my documents, medicals and PCC together on 27th July.
I had got the invite with 70 points.

Seeing the trend, applicants who lodged for 189 visa in September have started to get the Grants or CO contact. 
Could you guys please suggest any reason which July application is still held up if the Grants are given according to queue position?

Your insight will be very helpful.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kristinacastro

majjji said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just want to discuss this, I can now see on myimmitracker that applicants have started receiving grants, who have lodged applications in Sept 2018. I had lodged application on 29th of August and have not yet received any CO commencement or clarification email for any misasing documents. I'm an offshore applicant and the only thing that I can assume is that onshore applicants have higher priority for grants over offshore applicants. Kindly do comment if any of you guys is closely watching the trends including myimmitracker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


That means yours is just around the corner so hold on tight! Either a direct grant or a CO Contact. It will come soon, just a matter exactly when....I'd rather hope for a later date but a direct grant than early CO contact =) all the best mate!


----------



## paichandru

Congratulations to people who have received their grants. I had a question whether all received the Assessment Commence mail irrespective of whether it was a direct grant or not (after CO asking for more details). Also, how long it might take after we receive the commencement mail?


----------



## majjji

paichandru said:


> I had lodged my application on June 1 and I am still waiting. I have uploaded all the relevant docs for myself and my family. I received an Assessment Commence mail on Sep 20. It has been 2 months after that and I am still waiting
> I sometimes can't understand the trends because people who have lodged in Aug and September have received their grants and people prior to that have not.


Yes. That's exactly what my point is. People who had lodged after us have received direct grants. As per the immitracker updates, the only thing that I have observed is that more onshore applicants are getting direct grants.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

paichandru said:


> Congratulations to people who have received their grants. I had a question whether all received the Assessment Commence mail irrespective of whether it was a direct grant or not (after CO asking for more details). Also, how long it might take after we receive the commencement mail?


Not everyone gets it


----------



## JG

majjji said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just want to discuss this, I can now see on myimmitracker that applicants have started receiving grants, who have lodged applications in Sept 2018. I had lodged application on 29th of August and have not yet received any CO commencement or clarification email for any misasing documents. I'm an offshore applicant and the only thing that I can assume is that onshore applicants have higher priority for grants over offshore applicants. Kindly do comment if any of you guys is closely watching the trends including myimmitracker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


In my opinion, dont look at the trend in immitracker for sure.

Because totally 2500 invites have been given in August month in 189 out of that only maximum 20 to 30 grants we have seen.

It is quite predictable that if you expect an early grant you may be disappointed.

Expect a date which is near to global time.


----------



## Rupi2cool

I have lodged my application though agent. If I create an immiaccount and import my application, does my agent will come to know? Is there any harm in doing that as I just want to track my application.


----------



## Saif

Rupi2cool said:


> I have lodged my application though agent. If I create an immiaccount and import my application, does my agent will come to know? Is there any harm in doing that as I just want to track my application.


No
No


----------



## Ismiya

Hai friends, I need one clarification... Please help of anyone came across it 
ANZ code : 261313
Lodgement date : April 15
Medical done on : April 10
Co contact : August 21
Reason for CO contact : form 815 sign 
Replied to Co contact : same day August 21
Waited till and called on : October 14

For : Since signed form 816 Medical is valid for only 6 months and after that I didn't get any response so I called dibp and I explained about medical and on the next day another Co contacted to redo medical
After i completed medical on 14 October 
Result uploaded after 5 days then it showed no action required 
After few I noticed yellow flag then I came to know u have to press IP BUTTON I totally forget about it to notice then I pressed it on 25 October so my last updated date is 25 October now I worried in which batch my file will process?? Please can one clarify if came across it?


----------



## Saif

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Yes they count it consultative .You may have stayed on different occasions this is what I understand
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


...and Yes the documents must be translated into English if they are not bilingual.


----------



## Saif

divyashil said:


> Any advise on how to remit visa fee if one does not have international currency support for debit/credit card. Also what will be best way to pay with minimum surcharge/commission involved ?


I have used HDFC forex card made for INR 500+gst, then loaded the exact amount in AUD and paid.
This is by far the cheapest mode of AUD payment from India to my knowledge.
Dont forget to carry your passport with you if you hold an account with HDFC and your PAN, Aadhaar as well if you dont.


----------



## JD DB

Hi Everyone,

I got an invite to apply for 189 on 11th November. I was just looking at all the documentation and have few queries as listed below:

1) Form 80 - It states to mention in Part K "had any outstanding debts to the Australian
Government or any public authority in Australia?
I was in Australia until May 2010. I had a car which was stolen and I had reported about it as well. Now the issue is I dont remember if the entire loan was cleared and if there were any pending parking tickets. I have tried to get information about this but am not able to get any confirmation about it from any sources that I have. So should I mention I owe any debts or not. If I do owe any amount, I do not mind paying it but will it have any negative impact on my application?
2) I have all my IT return slips however, for 2017-2018 year it is showing invalid as I passed the deadline. I am getting it done now. I have my salary slips and bank statements with regular salary from my company. Can I provide that for the relevant year, please let me know. 
3) Additionally, I would also like to confirm I have 8 years experience and my company does not have salary slips available since 2010. I have got the letter from HR for my job start date and all. So what proofs should I give for this?

I have waited a long time to live my dreams of settling in Australia and would appreciate your inputs please.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

JD DB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got an invite to apply for 189 on 11th November. I was just looking at all the documentation and have few queries as listed below:
> 
> 1) Form 80 - It states to mention in Part K "had any outstanding debts to the Australian
> Government or any public authority in Australia?
> I was in Australia until May 2010. I had a car which was stolen and I had reported about it as well. Now the issue is I dont remember if the entire loan was cleared and if there were any pending parking tickets. I have tried to get information about this but am not able to get any confirmation about it from any sources that I have. So should I mention I owe any debts or not. If I do owe any amount, I do not mind paying it but will it have any negative impact on my application?
> 2) I have all my IT return slips however, for 2017-2018 year it is showing invalid as I passed the deadline. I am getting it done now. I have my salary slips and bank statements with regular salary from my company. Can I provide that for the relevant year, please let me know.
> 3) Additionally, I would also like to confirm I have 8 years experience and my company does not have salary slips available since 2010. I have got the letter from HR for my job start date and all. So what proofs should I give for this?
> 
> I have waited a long time to live my dreams of settling in Australia and would appreciate your inputs please.


1 - I would tick no, as that might be an outstanding debt to a financial institution. But I would find out what's the status of the loan asap. Otherwise you might not get a clear Australian police clearance, if the financial institution has filed a police case against you for eg. 

2 - Provide as much evidence as you can, and kick-start the process to provide what you don't get have, like your income tax returns for that financial year that is missing. 

3 - Does your reference letter state your salary? Do your bank statements corroborate these salary claims? 

Always just put yourself in the shoes of the CO.

Edit:

Most states and territories you can ring them up, give your name / license number and check if there are any outstanding parking fines as well. Again, these might work against you in getting a clear Australian police cert.


----------



## deepak.pothiyil

Extremely happy to inform that we received the grant today - for me , my wife and my kid. Thanks to everyone here who has helped me with the queries. Timeline as below.

EOI - 3rd March 2018
Invite - 7th March 2018
Lodge - 16th April 2018
CO contact for details on previous visa rejections - 22nd Aug 2018
Replied on - 28th Aug 2018
Grant - 13th Nov 2018
Offshore


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and best of luck for future in Australia. Kindly update your case on myimmitracker.com


deepak.pothiyil said:


> Extremely happy to inform that we received the grant today - for me , my wife and my kid. Thanks to everyone here who has helped me with the queries. Timeline as below.
> 
> EOI - 3rd March 2018
> Invite - 7th March 2018
> Lodge - 16th April 2018
> CO contact for details on previous visa rejections - 22nd Aug 2018
> Replied on - 28th Aug 2018
> Grant - 13th Nov 2018
> Offshore


----------



## deepak.pothiyil

ankur14 said:


> Congratulations and best of luck for future in Australia. Kindly update your case on myimmitracker.com


Thank you. Yes I have done that, but I guess it's taking some time to reflect.


----------



## ankur14

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Thank you. Yes I have done that, but I guess it's taking some time to reflect.


Yes, got it. Update your signature as well. People might get confused by looking at it.


----------



## cmaroju

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Extremely happy to inform that we received the grant today - for me , my wife and my kid. Thanks to everyone here who has helped me with the queries. Timeline as below.
> 
> EOI - 3rd March 2018
> Invite - 7th March 2018
> Lodge - 16th April 2018
> CO contact for details on previous visa rejections - 22nd Aug 2018
> Replied on - 28th Aug 2018
> Grant - 13th Nov 2018
> Offshore


Congrats Deepak..


----------



## VeraBam

*pay slips*

Hi guys,

I need your help, for the pay slips should it be at least 2 years?


----------



## VeraBam

Hi guys,

I need help, for the payslip requirement, should it be at least 2 years? or few payslips are enough?


----------



## Saif

VeraBam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need help, for the payslip requirement, should it be at least 2 years? or few payslips are enough?


For the entire period of employment claiming points. May be for last 6 months and then one for each quarter.
I had submitted only for last 3 months and one for each preceding year only to keep the file small. But then, I submitted ITR, PF, App Letter, RnR to prove my employment. I'm also chasing my bank and shall upload statements too.


----------



## maxy2607

Hello All,

If I lodge my visa today on 13th Nov and upload the documents later like in 20 days time, then am I in Assessment queue from next month or from this month only?

Regards


----------



## JD DB

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - I would tick no, as that might be an outstanding debt to a financial institution. But I would find out what's the status of the loan asap. Otherwise you might not get a clear Australian police clearance, if the financial institution has filed a police case against you for eg.
> 
> 2 - Provide as much evidence as you can, and kick-start the process to provide what you don't get have, like your income tax returns for that financial year that is missing.
> 
> 3 - Does your reference letter state your salary? Do your bank statements corroborate these salary claims?
> 
> Always just put yourself in the shoes of the CO.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Most states and territories you can ring them up, give your name / license number and check if there are any outstanding parking fines as well. Again, these might work against you in getting a clear Australian police cert.


I had already applied AFP PCC last year and it came clean.

I have form 16 and bank account statements which proves I have worked with the same company and received regular monthly income.

I have 2 company reference letters. One which shows my DOJ, Duration of my employment, Employee #, Position and work address. The second one shows my current compensation statement.

I guess, this will be ok, right?


----------



## Muthu pillai

Hi guys 
I have just got a doubt. Do we need certify all our original copies from JP?

Thanks 
Muthu


----------



## Sakshikalra

Hi, 

I was trying to create an Immi Account and import the application that was submitted by the Agent but I got the following error:

No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again. Note that applications submitted at offshore posts are typically not accessible through ImmiAccount.

Kindly Help!!


----------



## VeraBam

saifsd said:


> For the entire period of employment claiming points. May be for last 6 months and then one for each quarter.
> I had submitted only for last 3 months and one for each preceding year only to keep the file small. But then, I submitted ITR, PF, App Letter, RnR to prove my employment. I'm also chasing my bank and shall upload statements too.


Whats RnR, sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## paichandru

VeraBam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need help, for the payslip requirement, should it be at least 2 years? or few payslips are enough?


You need to show at least 3 payslips for all the jobs that you are claiming points for.
And, also you need to show the Form 16s for all your years of employment.


----------



## VeraBam

paichandru said:


> You need to show at least 3 payslips for all the jobs that you are claiming points for.
> And, also you need to show the Form 16s for all your years of employment.


I had one employer only. so 3 payslips are enough? whats form 16s?


----------



## paichandru

VeraBam said:


> I had one employer only. so 3 payslips are enough? whats form 16s?


In that case, you need to submit the 3 most recent payslips.
Form 16 is not applicable to you. It is for Indian applicants and is a document of proof for tax submission. You might have to submit an equivalent doc.


----------



## hemanth87

Bandish said:


> Just my opinion...
> 
> According to me, Job code definitely plays a role in getting 189 visa faster. 189 is a skill-based visa and why should skill not be important in picking up people for providing faster grants. Australia has skill shortage and that is why we are getting this immigration option through 189.
> 
> Also, they have categorized skills based on pro-rata.
> 
> Thanks


I too believe job code plays a role in getting grant quicker. Just observe the Immi Tracker,people with 261313 are getting grants quicker.


----------



## Saif

VeraBam said:


> Whats RnR, sorry for the ignorance.


Roles and Responsibilities.


----------



## ram1986

you need to enter TRN, Passport no. and Date of Birth correctly.. iam also offshore and have imported the application submitted thru MARA agent..

Best




Sakshikalra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was trying to create an Immi Account and import the application that was submitted by the Agent but I got the following error:
> 
> No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again. Note that applications submitted at offshore posts are typically not accessible through ImmiAccount.
> 
> Kindly Help!!


----------



## ajyegnesh

ram1986 said:


> you need to enter TRN, Passport no. and Date of Birth correctly.. iam also offshore and have imported the application submitted thru MARA agent..
> 
> 
> 
> Best




If we do so.. will the original application will be intact without any changes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ram1986

yes.. need to be careful.. refrain from any attachment uploading (as MARA agents are qualified for the same).. Only viewing the application and checking the message box is good.. 





ajyegnesh said:


> If we do so.. will the original application will be intact without any changes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mavivj

Hi, 

I got my 189 invitation on 11th Aug 2018 and lodged the application on 30th Aug 2018. 

I worked in Singapore from 2010 to 2017. My MARA agent has informed me to wait for CO to issue a letter to initiate Singapore PCC for myself and my spouse. 

Personally, I had dropped an email to Singapore police ([email protected], [email protected] & [email protected]) regarding this on Oct 29th 2018 but yet to receive a reply.

Please let me know if anyone in this forum had already received Singapore PCC applied from India without CO letter *for both primary and secondary applicants.*

Shall I apply for "Appeal for Singapore PCC" with my invitation letter? What are the additional documents required for my spouse to appeal for Singapore PCC with my invitation letter?

Thanks,
Mahe


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys my name change request in EPFO portal for approved by HR.

Today I got an email from EPFO saying name change request is approved.

But when I download pf passbook it still gives wrong name.

Has anyone faced similar situation from India? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Hi guys,

I have already lodged my visa application. Now, the name of my wife has changed and she received a new passport with her new name in it.
How can I update this information? Should I just update the information in immi account and upload her new passport?
I remember that people talked about the Form 1022 but with new layout of DHA it´s now not mentioned anymore as per below link..

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/passport-details


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> I have used HDFC forex card made for INR 500+gst, then loaded the exact amount in AUD and paid.
> This is by far the cheapest mode of AUD payment from India to my knowledge.
> Dont forget to carry your passport with you if you hold an account with HDFC and your PAN, Aadhaar as well if you dont.


Hi Saifsd,

Though we had already plans of getting forex card from HDFC, but your inputs on forex card from HDFC had given us relief and we were able to get the forex card. Axis bank were reluctant to provide a forex card without a visa. Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Bandish

vivinlobo said:


> Guys my name change request in EPFO portal for approved by HR.
> 
> Today I got an email from EPFO saying name change request is approved.
> 
> But when I download pf passbook it still gives wrong name.
> 
> Has anyone faced similar situation from India?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


You could probably wait for 6 hours and check. It might take sometime to reflect in passbook. I am not 100% sure though. Else you can write back to your employer mentioning the issue.


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have already lodged my visa application. Now, the name of my wife has changed and she received a new passport with her new name in it.
> How can I update this information? Should I just update the information in immi account and upload her new passport?
> I remember that people talked about the Form 1022 but with new layout of DHA it´s now not mentioned anymore as per below link..
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/passport-details


Update details->Change of Circumstances

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Hi Saifsd,
> 
> Though we had already plans of getting forex card from HDFC, but your inputs on forex card from HDFC had given us relief and we were able to get the forex card. Axis bank were reluctant to provide a forex card without a visa. Thanks for your inputs.


Thanks Bandish.
Had recently went through this pain of evaluating the best and the cheapest mode of payment, happy to help save others from this.


----------



## vivinlobo

Form 80 Question 18. Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in last 10 years?

Should I put the oldest country traveled first or the present country?

Do I have to also include my country of origin? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Looking at the trends for direct grants, even Oct applicants seems to have slight chances of getting their grants in 2018 
It will be interesting as well as surprising to see any grant between 21st Dec and 7th Jan. 
BTW, 21st Dec could be the happiest day for all applicant in line.
All the best.


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Form 80 Question 18. Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in last 10 years?
> 
> Should I put the oldest country traveled first or the present country?
> 
> Do I have to also include my country of origin?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Most recent first.
No. Yes if you are based overseas.


----------



## vivinlobo

saifsd said:


> Most recent first.
> No. Yes if you are based overseas.


Thanks bro. So it means I'm from India employed in UAE that means I will put UAE first and India at last. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Thanks bro. So it means I'm from India employed in UAE that means I will put UAE first and India at last.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Yes, in the order of your travels. It is sometimes better to give more information than under information.


----------



## malik_mca

saifsd said:


> Looking at the trends for direct grants, even Oct applicants seems to have slight chances of getting their grants in 2018
> It will be interesting as well as surprising to see any grant between 21st Dec and 7th Jan.
> BTW, 21st Dec could be the happiest day for all applicant in line.
> All the best.


Just out of curiosity what is so special about 21st Dec?


----------



## vijeshc

Hi All,

Another question with respect to Salary Slips and Form 16s for India. I have been working for IBM India now since 13 years. I have checked their system and now see that I have only last 4 years' salary slips. The older ones are not online and HR team has mentioned that they will not share those with me. What should I do now? I somehow managed to find 9 Form 16s of the past 13 years on the company portal. I am worried.. what should I do? Bank statement, I can get from my bank though..


----------



## divyashil

saifsd said:


> I have used HDFC forex card made for INR 500+gst, then loaded the exact amount in AUD and paid.
> This is by far the cheapest mode of AUD payment from India to my knowledge.
> Dont forget to carry your passport with you if you hold an account with HDFC and your PAN, Aadhaar as well if you dont.


Did they ask you about flight tickets along with Passport, PAN, Aadhaar?


----------



## wrecker

vijeshc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another question with respect to Salary Slips and Form 16s for India. I have been working for IBM India now since 13 years. I have checked their system and now see that I have only last 4 years' salary slips. The older ones are not online and HR team has mentioned that they will not share those with me. What should I do now? I somehow managed to find 9 Form 16s of the past 13 years on the company portal. I am worried.. what should I do? Bank statement, I can get from my bank though..


Mail HR that you need the data. Let them respond in negative. Put another mail asking what other documents can they provide instead of Salary slips (Ask for RnR and Form 16). See what they respond. If they provide, then fine. If not, again ask what additional documents they can provide to showcase that you are working since past 13 years. Print the trail mail to PDF and attach it in Immi Account to showcase that you tried all avenues. 

Additionally, attach all joining letters, Appraisals letters, Promotion letters, Form 26AS, Bank statements, stat declaration (from a colleague or a senior if HR doesn't provide RnR), any award/certificates of outstanding work etc.. to showcase that you have been at the company for the claimed period. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## malik_mca

vijeshc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another question with respect to Salary Slips and Form 16s for India. I have been working for IBM India now since 13 years. I have checked their system and now see that I have only last 4 years' salary slips. The older ones are not online and HR team has mentioned that they will not share those with me. What should I do now? I somehow managed to find 9 Form 16s of the past 13 years on the company portal. I am worried.. what should I do? Bank statement, I can get from my bank though..


For salary slips upload the conversation where HR mentioned that they can't provide the older salary slips. As a proof add the bank account statement highlighting the salary credited to your account. Also, do include the PF and 26AS as additional proof along with the joining letter, promotion letters or any other letters you received from IBM during your employment period.


----------



## Bandish

divyashil said:


> Did they ask you about flight tickets along with Passport, PAN, Aadhaar?


Initially they asked for Visa but I said that I am applying for PR and don't have visa now. They were ok with it. They just took passport copy (Front and last page) and Aadhaar copy and we got the forex card within 3 hours. The forex card got activated in 24 hours.


----------



## Saif

malik_mca said:


> Just out of curiosity what is so special about 21st Dec?


Last working day for many holiday goers, read COs


----------



## sameer_vbd

Anybody ex-TCSer here? 

How could we ask for pf statements?


----------



## Bandish

sameer_vbd said:


> Anybody ex-TCSer here?
> 
> How could we ask for pf statements?


If you have UAN number linked to your PF account, you can download the EPF passbook from EPFO portal yourself.


----------



## sameer_vbd

Bandish said:


> If you have UAN number linked to your PF account, you can download the EPF passbook from EPFO portal yourself.




It is not available over epfo portal as TCS PF was with own trust. Did you get it over portal? I am able to find it for other organisations but TCS!


----------



## malik_mca

saifsd said:


> Last working day for many holiday goers, read COs


Okay...but fyi I have seen people receiving grant mail even on 27th Dec


----------



## saigrc1

Co contact on August 21 and still waiting and i see many july CO contact cases pending. Not Sure if they have updated the immitracker or not.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Waiting


----------



## Saif

malik_mca said:


> Okay...but fyi I have seen people receiving grant mail even on 27th Dec


...which gives a lot of hope to Sep/Oct lodge cases.


----------



## Ptera

wrecker said:


> Update details->Change of Circumstances
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi bro, What do you exactly mean? Can you pls explain?


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> Hi bro, What do you exactly mean? Can you pls explain?


In your immiaccount, go to Update Details and then Change of circusmtances. Once you have done that, a form will appear. You can fill this up explaining what has changed. 

Once you submit. You can upload the new passport copy in the Attach Documents section under Form 1022 documents area.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sakshikalra

ram1986 said:


> you need to enter TRN, Passport no. and Date of Birth correctly.. iam also offshore and have imported the application submitted thru MARA agent..
> 
> Best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakshikalra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I was trying to create an Immi Account and import the application that was submitted by the Agent but I got the following error:
> 
> No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again. Note that applications submitted at offshore posts are typically not accessible through ImmiAccount.
> 
> Kindly Help!!
Click to expand...

Did all this but getting same msg


----------



## nicc227

@Mahe

You can put in an appeal to the singapore police force for the pcc even before the co asks for it. Just apply for the appeal using the eoi. Once approved, you can then submit a request for the pcc. SPF will process the pcc and let you know when to collect or in your case, mail it to whichever country you are in. 

I can’t remember exactly how long it took. Probably about 2 weeks or so to get the approval on the appeal.


----------



## malik_mca

saifsd said:


> ...which gives a lot of hope to Sep/Oct lodge cases.


I am not very optimistic as the best case I have seen till now is got a grant in around 75 days which means Oct lodge cases who may receive direct grant have to wait at least till January.... In my opinion, usually after the lodging of application, your file gets first attention only after 60 days, not before that....but that is just an opinion from the information seen floating on this and other sites


----------



## Ismiya

Anybody can help me with this???


Ismiya said:


> Hai friends, I need one clarification... Please help of anyone came across it
> ANZ code : 261313
> Lodgement date : April 15
> Medical done on : April 10
> Co contact : August 21
> Reason for CO contact : form 815 sign
> Replied to Co contact : same day August 21
> Waited till and called on : October 14
> 
> For : Since signed form 816 Medical is valid for only 6 months and after that I didn't get any response so I called dibp and I explained about medical and on the next day another Co contacted to redo medical
> After i completed medical on 14 October
> Result uploaded after 5 days then it showed no action required
> After few I noticed yellow flag then I came to know u have to press IP BUTTON I totally forget about it to notice then I pressed it on 25 October so my last updated date is 25 October now I worried in which batch my file will process?? Please can one clarify if came across it?


----------



## Bandish

sameer_vbd said:


> It is not available over epfo portal as TCS PF was with own trust. Did you get it over portal? I am able to find it for other organisations but TCS!


Oh! I had forgotten that few companies have their own PF trust. No idea how to get the statements in that case.


----------



## majjji

Dear Concerned, 

Kindly assist me with my current situation of possible. I have received an email by CO today and CO has requested for additional details as follows:

1. You must provide police certificate(s) from each country where you have lived for a total

of 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the character

requirements. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been

consecutive.

2. Polio Vaccination. 


Guys, I had uploaded my police certificate from 2016 to 2018 initially when submitting the documents in the first place. Does this request for additional details by CO today means that I need to submit police certificates for all the previous 10 years? Is it so?. If yes, then what is the procedure? Do I need to submit the details bia an additiounal form in my immiaccount? Kindly assist.

Also, I had given my polio vaccination to my panel physician on the day when I completed my medicals. Does this request for additional details by CO today means tohat my physician who conducted my medicals didn't forward my polio certificate along with my medical history. Assistance needed from experts please!!!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyashil

Bandish said:


> Initially they asked for Visa but I said that I am applying for PR and don't have visa now. They were ok with it. They just took passport copy (Front and last page) and Aadhaar copy and we got the forex card within 3 hours. The forex card got activated in 24 hours.


Thanks for the info. 

Did you load your card with exact amount of AUD for visa fee or some surcharge is also charged? Like mine total visa fee is coming out to be 3755 (primary applicant) + 1875 (Spouse) = 5630
So should I load exact 5630 AUD or something extra for surcharge if any?


----------



## vivinlobo

My birth year is 10-sep-1988 born in India and parents also from India.

What should I answer for question 6 in Form 80, how did you gain citizenship?

Birth/Decent/naturalization?

Date you gained citizenship?
Is it my birthday? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## mavivj

nicc227 said:


> @Mahe
> 
> You can put in an appeal to the singapore police force for the pcc even before the co asks for it. Just apply for the appeal using the eoi. Once approved, you can then submit a request for the pcc. SPF will process the pcc and let you know when to collect or in your case, mail it to whichever country you are in.
> 
> I can’t remember exactly how long it took. Probably about 2 weeks or so to get the approval on the appeal.


Thanks for your reply.

How to apply the appeal for my spouse with my invitation letter, which does not contain her name? I have heard from my friends that only Singaporeans and Singapore PRs could get Singapore PCC without CO letter. I tried to call Singapore COC contact number. But it always landed on the voice mail. 

- Mahe


----------



## mongapb05

vivinlobo said:


> My birth year is 10-sep-1988 born in India and parents also from India.
> 
> What should I answer for question 6 in Form 80, how did you gain citizenship?
> 
> Birth/Decent/naturalization?
> 
> Date you gained citizenship?
> Is it my birthday?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Birth

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram3327

kristinacastro said:


> Take note the estimation keeps changing depending on the Queue status yah , all the best. By the way, what did the CO asked you?


Sure thank you....is it possible for us to track Queue status????? CO asked me to send me PTE score thru official Pearson Website.


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> My birth year is 10-sep-1988 born in India and parents also from India.
> 
> What should I answer for question 6 in Form 80, how did you gain citizenship?
> 
> Birth/Decent/naturalization?
> 
> Date you gained citizenship?
> Is it my birthday?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


By birth and your birthday is the day you got your citizenship

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nicc227

@ Mahe

Well, no harm trying. At most, your wife’s appeal will be accepted and she can then apply for the pcc which will speed up the process. 

If rejected, you’ll have to wait for the co contact which could be anything from a month to 3 months later and then apply for the pcc. 

I think there’s only upsides to trying to get the pcc now.


----------



## utopia1987

vijeshc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another question with respect to Salary Slips and Form 16s for India. I have been working for IBM India now since 13 years. I have checked their system and now see that I have only last 4 years' salary slips. The older ones are not online and HR team has mentioned that they will not share those with me. What should I do now? I somehow managed to find 9 Form 16s of the past 13 years on the company portal. I am worried.. what should I do? Bank statement, I can get from my bank though..


Form 16 is not considered a valid document by DHA.. Form 26 AS, salary slips, PF passbook statement, bank statements & R&R letter on company letterhead are valid documents..


----------



## JD DB

I have been working with the same company for 8 years. The PF passbook or bank statements should be from the start date until today or anything specific?


----------



## vivinlobo

JD DB said:


> I have been working with the same company for 8 years. The PF passbook or bank statements should be from the start date until today or anything specific?


It starts from January of whichever year you joined employment but the PF deposit will only be from your joining month till to date. Coz I saw my PF passbook. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Form 80, give details of all tertiary education.

Should I mention the college name or university name for my engineering degree.

Or should I enter both to be on safer side? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## NagarePriya

Hello all, Very much happy and pleased to announce that we received our Visa grant today morning (received direct grant). My complete PR journey is of 11 months from the decision to apply for PR, English test, skill assessment, EOI submission, invitation, application to today's grant. All those hard work has finally paid off. I have been a silent observer in this forum and would like to thank everyone here and wish you all good luck for your grants.

My details are as below,

Decision to apply for PR: January 2018 first week
IELTS Date: 24-March-2018
Skill Assessment Date- Professional Engineer (Electronics Engr) - 11-April-2018
Skill Assessment Date- Engineering Manager - 21-May-2018
Points: 70 (Age-30, Lang-10, Qual-15, WorkEx-15)
EOI Lodged - Electronics Engr - 13-April-2018
EOI Lodged - Engineering Manager - 21-May-2018
Invitation - 11-Aug-2018 (For 189, Engineering Manager)
Visa Lodged - 24-Aug-2018
Grant - 13-November-2018 (Direct Grant)


----------



## majjji

NagarePriya said:


> Hello all, Very much happy and pleased to announce that we received our Visa grant today morning (received direct grant). My complete PR journey is of 11 months from the decision to apply for PR, English test, skill assessment, EOI submission, invitation, application to today's grant. All those hard work has finally paid off. I have been a silent observer in this forum and would like to thank everyone here and wish you all good luck for your grants.
> 
> My details are as below,
> 
> Decision to apply for PR: January 2018 first week
> IELTS Date: 24-March-2018
> Skill Assessment Date- Professional Engineer (Electronics Engr) - 11-April-2018
> Skill Assessment Date- Engineering Manager - 21-May-2018
> Points: 70 (Age-30, Lang-10, Qual-15, WorkEx-15)
> EOI Lodged - Electronics Engr - 13-April-2018
> EOI Lodged - Engineering Manager - 21-May-2018
> Invitation - 11-Aug-2018 (For 189, Engineering Manager)
> Visa Lodged - 24-Aug-2018
> Grant - 13-November-2018 (Direct Grant)


Congrats on your grant. Just curious to know what is the IED date mentioned on your grant letter?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> Form 80, give details of all tertiary education.
> 
> Should I mention the college name or university name for my engineering degree.
> 
> Or should I enter both to be on safer side?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


What I did was put the college name. Then, on the last page, in additional information section, I stated that the college is affiliated to xxx university. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NagarePriya

IED Date is 20th August 2019.

I had predicted this date accurately. It's one year from the date of your PCC or Medicals whichever is latest.



majjji said:


> Congrats on your grant. Just curious to know what is the IED date mentioned on your grant letter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

wrecker said:


> What I did was put the college name. Then, on the last page, in additional information section, I stated that the college is affiliated to xxx university.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Bro one more thing, after my 12th I only did my bachelor's in mechanical engineering. Would only one entry for engineering would be sufficient? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogeesh

divyashil said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Did you load your card with exact amount of AUD for visa fee or some surcharge is also charged? Like mine total visa fee is coming out to be 3755 (primary applicant) + 1875 (Spouse) = 5630
> So should I load exact 5630 AUD or something extra for surcharge if any?


There is some surcharge, so load around 5750 AUD to be on safe side


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> Bro one more thing, after my 12th I only did my bachelor's in mechanical engineering. Would only one entry for engineering would be sufficient?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Yes. 

Can I joke? How many entries do you want to put for engineering? I know it was tough but, you can only put in one entry per degree...

No offence meant. I am just fooling around 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk_aussie

vivinlobo said:


> My birth year is 10-sep-1988 born in India and parents also from India.
> 
> What should I answer for question 6 in Form 80, how did you gain citizenship?
> 
> Birth/Decent/naturalization?
> 
> Date you gained citizenship?
> Is it my birthday?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I have seen others answer this question with "BIRTH". But here is some reference from Wikipedia. I came across this when researching for my case and thought this might be something that you will be interested. Luckily I was born a few months before 1 July 1987 and so I filled it as "BIRTH"

Any person born in India on or after 26 January 1950, but prior to the commencement of the 1986 Act on 1 July 1987, is a citizen of India by birth. A person born in India on or after 1 July 1987 is a citizen of India if either parent was a citizen of India at the time of the birth. Those born in India on or after 3 December 2004 are considered citizens of India only if both of their parents are citizens of India or if one parent is a citizen of India and the other is not an illegal migrant at the time of their birth. In September 2013, Bombay High Court gave a judgement that a birth certificate, passport or even an Aadhaar card alone may not be enough to prove Indian citizenship, unless the parents are Indian citizens.[5]


----------



## shekar.ym

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Extremely happy to inform that we received the grant today - for me , my wife and my kid. Thanks to everyone here who has helped me with the queries. Timeline as below.
> 
> EOI - 3rd March 2018
> Invite - 7th March 2018
> Lodge - 16th April 2018
> CO contact for details on previous visa rejections - 22nd Aug 2018
> Replied on - 28th Aug 2018
> Grant - 13th Nov 2018
> Offshore


congrats and good luck


----------



## majjji

NagarePriya said:


> IED Date is 20th August 2019.
> 
> I had predicted this date accurately. It's one year from the date of your PCC or Medicals whichever is latest.


Hmm. I see. Thanks and good luck

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

vivinlobo said:


> My birth year is 10-sep-1988 born in India and parents also from India.
> 
> What should I answer for question 6 in Form 80, how did you gain citizenship?
> 
> Birth/Decent/naturalization?
> 
> Date you gained citizenship?
> Is it my birthday?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


yes from birth date


----------



## vivinlobo

mrk_aussie said:


> I have seen others answer this question with "BIRTH". But here is some reference from Wikipedia. I came across this when researching for my case and thought this might be something that you will be interested. Luckily I was born a few months before 1 July 1987 and so I filled it as "BIRTH"
> 
> Any person born in India on or after 26 January 1950, but prior to the commencement of the 1986 Act on 1 July 1987, is a citizen of India by birth. A person born in India on or after 1 July 1987 is a citizen of India if either parent was a citizen of India at the time of the birth. Those born in India on or after 3 December 2004 are considered citizens of India only if both of their parents are citizens of India or if one parent is a citizen of India and the other is not an illegal migrant at the time of their birth. In September 2013, Bombay High Court gave a judgement that a birth certificate, passport or even an Aadhaar card alone may not be enough to prove Indian citizenship, unless the parents are Indian citizens.[5]


Yeah I had been through this page. Would descent be appropriate. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Many congratulations and all the best for your future. Kindly update your case on myimmitracker.com


NagarePriya said:


> Hello all, Very much happy and pleased to announce that we received our Visa grant today morning (received direct grant). My complete PR journey is of 11 months from the decision to apply for PR, English test, skill assessment, EOI submission, invitation, application to today's grant. All those hard work has finally paid off. I have been a silent observer in this forum and would like to thank everyone here and wish you all good luck for your grants.
> 
> My details are as below,
> 
> Decision to apply for PR: January 2018 first week
> IELTS Date: 24-March-2018
> Skill Assessment Date- Professional Engineer (Electronics Engr) - 11-April-2018
> Skill Assessment Date- Engineering Manager - 21-May-2018
> Points: 70 (Age-30, Lang-10, Qual-15, WorkEx-15)
> EOI Lodged - Electronics Engr - 13-April-2018
> EOI Lodged - Engineering Manager - 21-May-2018
> Invitation - 11-Aug-2018 (For 189, Engineering Manager)
> Visa Lodged - 24-Aug-2018
> Grant - 13-November-2018 (Direct Grant)


----------



## shekar.ym

NagarePriya said:


> Hello all, Very much happy and pleased to announce that we received our Visa grant today morning (received direct grant). My complete PR journey is of 11 months from the decision to apply for PR, English test, skill assessment, EOI submission, invitation, application to today's grant. All those hard work has finally paid off. I have been a silent observer in this forum and would like to thank everyone here and wish you all good luck for your grants.
> 
> My details are as below,
> 
> Decision to apply for PR: January 2018 first week
> IELTS Date: 24-March-2018
> Skill Assessment Date- Professional Engineer (Electronics Engr) - 11-April-2018
> Skill Assessment Date- Engineering Manager - 21-May-2018
> Points: 70 (Age-30, Lang-10, Qual-15, WorkEx-15)
> EOI Lodged - Electronics Engr - 13-April-2018
> EOI Lodged - Engineering Manager - 21-May-2018
> Invitation - 11-Aug-2018 (For 189, Engineering Manager)
> Visa Lodged - 24-Aug-2018
> Grant - 13-November-2018 (Direct Grant)


congrats and good luck


----------



## vivinlobo

wrecker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Can I joke? How many entries do you want to put for engineering? I know it was tough but, you can only put in one entry per degree...
> 
> No offence meant. I am just fooling around
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Lol. Should I include my emirates ID card under Q.14 identity documents. For India is PAN and voter ID sufficient? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

sameer_vbd said:


> Anybody ex-TCSer here?
> 
> How could we ask for pf statements?


you need to contact them via alumni portal..
my friend did the same but he got only last 3 or 4 months payslips and PF statements


----------



## cmaroju

NagarePriya said:


> Hello all, Very much happy and pleased to announce that we received our Visa grant today morning (received direct grant). My complete PR journey is of 11 months from the decision to apply for PR, English test, skill assessment, EOI submission, invitation, application to today's grant. All those hard work has finally paid off. I have been a silent observer in this forum and would like to thank everyone here and wish you all good luck for your grants.
> 
> My details are as below,
> 
> Decision to apply for PR: January 2018 first week
> IELTS Date: 24-March-2018
> Skill Assessment Date- Professional Engineer (Electronics Engr) - 11-April-2018
> Skill Assessment Date- Engineering Manager - 21-May-2018
> Points: 70 (Age-30, Lang-10, Qual-15, WorkEx-15)
> EOI Lodged - Electronics Engr - 13-April-2018
> EOI Lodged - Engineering Manager - 21-May-2018
> Invitation - 11-Aug-2018 (For 189, Engineering Manager)
> Visa Lodged - 24-Aug-2018
> Grant - 13-November-2018 (Direct Grant)


Congratulations and thanks for your wishes..Hoping for a direct grant soon for me too..


----------



## atifiqbal1985

majjji said:


> Dear Concerned,
> 
> Kindly assist me with my current situation of possible. I have received an email by CO today and CO has requested for additional details as follows:
> 
> 1. You must provide police certificate(s) from each country where you have lived for a total
> 
> of 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the character
> 
> requirements. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been
> 
> consecutive.
> 
> 2. Polio Vaccination.
> 
> 
> Guys, I had uploaded my police certificate from 2016 to 2018 initially when submitting the documents in the first place. Does this request for additional details by CO today means that I need to submit police certificates for all the previous 10 years? Is it so?. If yes, then what is the procedure? Do I need to submit the details bia an additiounal form in my immiaccount? Kindly assist.
> 
> Also, I had given my polio vaccination to my panel physician on the day when I completed my medicals. Does this request for additional details by CO today means tohat my physician who conducted my medicals didn't forward my polio certificate along with my medical history. Assistance needed from experts please!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Asnwering to your first question, yes you need to give Police Certificate for atleast 10 years for yourself, as well as for your spouse (if you have), and for your children who are above 18 years of age. In my case, I have given for my spouse as well as myself for last 10 years, and PCC must match with the residential address of last 10 years you have mentioned in Form 80.

To your second question, after my medical clearance, to avoid CO contact, i scanned and uploaded Polio Certificates in the Additional Documents section.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tony12345

Early March applicant... Two CO contacts, two verification calls, one interview at the embassy. There's litteraly no more documents I can possibly upload. Don't know how people are getting direct grants withing months of submitting.


----------



## MelDream

Tony12345 we are in the same boat. Early march application with a CO contact in 16th-Jul with no further activity. Seems march applicants were forgotten considering the info from immytracker. So sad after have waited for almost nine months, we already know this whole process is deeply unfair but still we have to accept that, could be much worse, there are november and december 2017 fellas with cases unresolved.


----------



## attishire

saigrc1 said:


> amitkb;14713258
> Only challenge I see is this will require manager approval at which point you have to sell some story to the manager why you need the letter [IMG class=inlineimg said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Hey saigrc, were you able to get the RnR letter from Infy HR? If not a statutory declaration with RnR would suffice right similar to ACS?
Click to expand...


----------



## ictssseeker

kristinacastro said:


> Guys,
> In IMMI tracker, I'm already seeing Grants for 29th Aug 2018 lodgement date and for CO Contact already have 31st August and 6th September 2018 lodgement date!
> 
> FYI to all only :cool2:


Hey mate, 

There is no order of picking the applications. Initially, I was under impression that I was FIFO. I lodged in 30th August. but no updates as of yet.


----------



## Jascha

Hi

My name in the marriage certificate has initial in short form which is expanded and mentioned under surname in my passport. Can anyone suggest me what is the best way to sort this out? Do we need to give a statutory declaration for this? Is there any particular form or format for mentioning this difference.

Thank You


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ictssseeker said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> There is no order of picking the applications. Initially, I was under impression that I was FIFO. I lodged in 30th August. but no updates as of yet.


Actually they strive for FIFO:

"Allocation time frames

Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.

Important: agents should not assume that they have months to provide supporting documentation. Applications should be complete at time of lodgement."

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/...september-2017


----------



## majjji

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Asnwering to your first question, yes you need to give Police Certificate for atleast 10 years for yourself, as well as for your spouse (if you have), and for your children who are above 18 years of age. In my case, I have given for my spouse as well as myself for last 10 years, and PCC must match with the residential address of last 10 years you have mentioned in Form 80.
> 
> To your second question, after my medical clearance, to avoid CO contact, i scanned and uploaded Polio Certificates in the Additional Documents section.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I see. That's really something that I was missing at my part. Well, then there's another big problem. Considering my last 10 years, I only have PCC certificate for the last 2 years i.e. 2016 to 2018 and that's what I had uploaded initially. Now for the remaining 8 years, I don't have residential proofs i.e. tenant agreement letters which I had not saved and these documents are necessary to get PCC. How to approach now? I think I'm in a big trouble now and I won't be able to justify my CO within the 28 days timeframe. Feeling really worried now. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

majjji said:


> I see. That's really something that I was missing at my part. Well, then there's another big problem. Considering my last 10 years, I only have PCC certificate for the last 2 years i.e. 2016 to 2018 and that's what I had uploaded initially. Now for the remaining 8 years, I don't have residential proofs i.e. tenant agreement letters which I had not saved and these documents are necessary to get PCC. How to approach now? I think I'm in a big trouble now and I won't be able to justify my CO within the 28 days timeframe. Feeling really worried now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Which country are you looking to get a PCC from, is it Pakistan?

You will also need to get a PCC from each capital city you have stayed in for 12 months or longer in the past 10 years, see:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list

I was looking at the Pakistan Embassy in Canberra (https://www.pakistan.org.au/consular-services/police-certificates/), and their instructions for a PCC (they same it can take 6-8 months, yikes!) - and the form they share doesn't have anything about residential proof? See here:
http://zap.solutions/canberra/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Police-Charecter-Certificate.pdf

Just try your best to get the PCC, and record all your interactions in attempting to do so, and keep the CO updated regarding the progress and any hurdles.


----------



## Saba Akbar

majjji said:


> I see. That's really something that I was missing at my part. Well, then there's another big problem. Considering my last 10 years, I only have PCC certificate for the last 2 years i.e. 2016 to 2018 and that's what I had uploaded initially. Now for the remaining 8 years, I don't have residential proofs i.e. tenant agreement letters which I had not saved and these documents are necessary to get PCC. How to approach now? I think I'm in a big trouble now and I won't be able to justify my CO within the 28 days timeframe. Feeling really worried now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Hey I got mine from Pakistan. They asked for documented evidence of address. It could be agreement or any utility bill.


----------



## majjji

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Which country are you looking to get a PCC from, is it Pakistan?
> 
> You will also need to get a PCC from each capital city you have stayed in for 12 months or longer in the past 10 years, see:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list
> 
> I was looking at the Pakistan Embassy in Canberra (https://www.pakistan.org.au/consular-services/police-certificates/), and their instructions for a PCC (they same it can take 6-8 months, yikes!) - and the form they share doesn't have anything about residential proof? See here:
> http://zap.solutions/canberra/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Police-Charecter-Certificate.pdf
> 
> Just try your best to get the PCC, and record all your interactions in attempting to do so, and keep the CO updated regarding the progress and any hurdles.


Well, I have just checked the link and the firm is actually really not asking for any resedential proof. However, at the end of the link of home affairs that you have just shared indicates that I can't PCC without resedential proofs. I will visit tomorrow at my local SSP office to discuss the matter but I think I am in a big trouble.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Saba Akbar said:


> Hey I got mine from Pakistan. They asked for documented evidence of address. It could be agreement or any utility bill.


Hi Sara, 

Well I have a few utility bills saved from only one of my previous tenant address for which I don't have PCC. However, I have no documented proofs for the rest of the residential addresses. I know they will ask for resedential proofs. I need to visit them to see if they can manage to give it without resedential proofs but I think I m in a big trouble. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

majjji said:


> Well, I have just checked the link and the firm is actually really not asking for any resedential proof. However, at the end of the link of home affairs that you have just shared indicates that I can't PCC without resedential proofs. I will visit tomorrow at my local SSP office to discuss the matter but I think I am in a big trouble.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Try your best  

Be diplomatic yet firm in trying to get it, all the best!


----------



## Saba Akbar

majjji said:


> Hi Sara,
> 
> Well I have a few utility bills saved from only one of my previous tenant address for which I don't have PCC. However, I have no documented proofs for the rest of the residential addresses. I know they will ask for resedential proofs. I need to visit them to see if they can manage to give it without resedential proofs but I think I m in a big trouble.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


It will totally depend on the person you talk to. Good luck majjji!


----------



## majjji

Saba Akbar said:


> It will totally depend on the person you talk to. Good luck majjji!


Thanks saba for a quick tip. I'll try to search out for some old utility bills for other resedential addresses too and take them with me as proofs. Thanks for the wish. I hope to get them without much hassle. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanking

shekar.ym said:


> you need to contact them via alumni portal..
> my friend did the same but he got only last 3 or 4 months payslips and PF statements


Final relieving letter should have the consolidated pf statement. Is that not enough?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

ryanking said:


> Final relieving letter should have the consolidated pf statement. Is that not enough?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk




I am not sure you get pf statement along with relieving letter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elewoe

*question regarding form 1221*

Hi guys, is form 1221 mandatory or suggested? and if so, should I upload it now as "additional documents"? Thanks everyone!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

elewoe said:


> Hi guys, is form 1221 mandatory or suggested? and if so, should I upload it now as "additional documents"? Thanks everyone!


Form 80, Form 1221, and CV - they are recommended for potentially faster processing. 

I uploaded Form 1221 / CV under the Character documents (Form 80 should have its own section).


----------



## ryanking

Yes . You would. I got it. But i opted to close my pf when i resigned from tcs.


shekar.ym said:


> I am not sure you get pf statement along with relieving letter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ictssseeker

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Actually they strive for FIFO:
> 
> "Allocation time frames
> 
> Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.
> 
> Important: agents should not assume that they have months to provide supporting documentation. Applications should be complete at time of lodgement."
> 
> Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/...september-2017


Hi PrettyIsotonic,

Agree with you. it seems like they are working on 24th August applicants these days. I see a grant today for 3rd Sept applicant anyway


----------



## sameer_vbd

shekar.ym said:


> you need to contact them via alumni portal..
> 
> my friend did the same but he got only last 3 or 4 months payslips and PF statements




I have for last 2 years from TCS. Dont know would that be sufficient. I already raised the ticked in alumni portal. Lets see.


----------



## moe001

Hi all,

I have a query regarding my name my application for 189 which I recently lodged. I have my alias mentioned on my birth certificate and my previous expired passports(total 4, 3 expired and only the first 2 passports has Alias mentioned along with full name) which I became aware of recently.

While applying for 189 I have mentioned about my Alias and In the question which says "Have you been known by any other name?", I've answered yes and given details of my alias

The issue is when I filled out the form for health declarations for generating HAP ID, I had answered the question about having a different name as NO because I wasn't aware that my Alias was specified on my birth cert and old passports.

Should I fill out the form for incorrect information and inform DIBP or just leave as it is? Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## sameer_vbd

ryanking said:


> Yes . You would. I got it. But i opted to close my pf when i resigned from tcs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk




Let me check that too. I will confirm soon.


----------



## kothari4u

*Health assessment*

Hi 

Need Help 

I got the invite under 189.
Should I first do my health assessment and then submit my visa application.( Using New Application >health >My Health declarations)
1. if this is the case . do I need to fill anywhere about this pre-assessment in the visa application.
2. Once my Visa application is submitted and I pay the amount will IMMI do not ask me again to do health assessment under "View Health assessment"
3. will I be started seeing "View Health assessment" as soon as i pay fees 

I am really confused about this. please help 

Pradeep


----------



## sharath121k

Hi Guys, I recently changed my residential address. I just updated it on my immi account. Do I still need to fill out form 929 and attach it in my application?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica

The golden mail arrived in the morning.
We got the 189 Visa grant.
Thank you very much for mine of information provided by people on this forum.

The timeline is

Points : 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Work Ex-15)
Code: 2613xx
ACS: March 2018: 8+ years relevant, major bachelors.
PTE: April 2018 : 90,90,89,90
189 EoI: April 2018
Invited: 11 Aug 2018 
Medical & PCC: Aug 2018
Applied: 5 Sep 2018 (Completely Off-shore)
Granted: 14 Nov 2018 (Direct) :cheer2:
IED: Aug 2019


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AsterixArmorica said:


> The golden mail arrived in the morning.
> We got the 189 Visa grant.
> Thank you very much for mine of information provided by people on this forum.
> 
> The timeline is
> 
> Points : 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Work Ex-15)
> Code: 2613xx
> ACS: March 2018: 8+ years relevant, major bachelors.
> PTE: April 2018 : 90,90,89,90
> 189 EoI: April 2018
> Invited: 11 Aug 2018
> Medical & PCC: Aug 2018
> Applied: 5 Sep 2018 (Completely Off-shore)
> Granted: 14 Sep 2018 (Direct) :cheer2:
> IED: Aug 2019


1 month + 

Awesome! congrats


----------



## intruder_

AsterixArmorica said:


> The golden mail arrived in the morning.
> We got the 189 Visa grant.
> Thank you very much for mine of information provided by people on this forum.
> 
> The timeline is
> 
> Points : 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Work Ex-15)
> Code: 2613xx
> ACS: March 2018: 8+ years relevant, major bachelors.
> PTE: April 2018 : 90,90,89,90
> 189 EoI: April 2018
> Invited: 11 Aug 2018
> Medical & PCC: Aug 2018
> Applied: 5 Sep 2018 (Completely Off-shore)
> Granted: 14 Sep 2018 (Direct) :cheer2:
> IED: Aug 2019


They are getting done with some grants at a brisk pace for sure. Congrats on the fast grant.


----------



## cmaroju

AsterixArmorica said:


> The golden mail arrived in the morning.
> We got the 189 Visa grant.
> Thank you very much for mine of information provided by people on this forum.
> 
> The timeline is
> 
> Points : 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Work Ex-15)
> Code: 2613xx
> ACS: March 2018: 8+ years relevant, major bachelors.
> PTE: April 2018 : 90,90,89,90
> 189 EoI: April 2018
> Invited: 11 Aug 2018
> Medical & PCC: Aug 2018
> Applied: 5 Sep 2018 (Completely Off-shore)
> Granted: 14 Nov 2018 (Direct) :cheer2:
> IED: Aug 2019


Congratulations buddy..


----------



## AsterixArmorica

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 month +
> 
> Awesome! congrats


My bad, today 14 Nov 2018, so 70 days.


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> Lol. Should I include my emirates ID card under Q.14 identity documents. For India is PAN and voter ID sufficient?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


1. Yes. 

2. Yes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Many congratulations and good luck. I hope you already updated your case on myimmitracker.com


AsterixArmorica said:


> The golden mail arrived in the morning.
> We got the 189 Visa grant.
> Thank you very much for mine of information provided by people on this forum.
> 
> The timeline is
> 
> Points : 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Work Ex-15)
> Code: 2613xx
> ACS: March 2018: 8+ years relevant, major bachelors.
> PTE: April 2018 : 90,90,89,90
> 189 EoI: April 2018
> Invited: 11 Aug 2018
> Medical & PCC: Aug 2018
> Applied: 5 Sep 2018 (Completely Off-shore)
> Granted: 14 Nov 2018 (Direct) :cheer2:
> IED: Aug 2019


----------



## its.kc

AsterixArmorica said:


> The golden mail arrived in the morning.
> We got the 189 Visa grant.
> Thank you very much for mine of information provided by people on this forum.
> 
> The timeline is
> 
> Points : 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Work Ex-15)
> Code: 2613xx
> ACS: March 2018: 8+ years relevant, major bachelors.
> PTE: April 2018 : 90,90,89,90
> 189 EoI: April 2018
> Invited: 11 Aug 2018
> Medical & PCC: Aug 2018
> Applied: 5 Sep 2018 (Completely Off-shore)
> Granted: 14 Nov 2018 (Direct) :cheer2:
> IED: Aug 2019


Congratulations! May I know what employment evidences have you provided? and for how many employers? TIA


----------



## shekar.ym

kothari4u said:


> Hi
> 
> Need Help
> 
> I got the invite under 189.
> Should I first do my health assessment and then submit my visa application.( Using New Application >health >My Health declarations)
> 1. if this is the case . do I need to fill anywhere about this pre-assessment in the visa application.
> 2. Once my Visa application is submitted and I pay the amount will IMMI do not ask me again to do health assessment under "View Health assessment"
> 3. will I be started seeing "View Health assessment" as soon as i pay fees
> 
> I am really confused about this. please help
> 
> Pradeep



You can get medicals done before or after visa application submission.
You have to wait for your clinic to send your medical reports and then status gets changed to "Health assessment done - no action required"


----------



## shekar.ym

AsterixArmorica said:


> The golden mail arrived in the morning.
> We got the 189 Visa grant.
> Thank you very much for mine of information provided by people on this forum.
> 
> The timeline is
> 
> Points : 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Work Ex-15)
> Code: 2613xx
> ACS: March 2018: 8+ years relevant, major bachelors.
> PTE: April 2018 : 90,90,89,90
> 189 EoI: April 2018
> Invited: 11 Aug 2018
> Medical & PCC: Aug 2018
> Applied: 5 Sep 2018 (Completely Off-shore)
> Granted: 14 Nov 2018 (Direct) :cheer2:
> IED: Aug 2019



congrats and good luck


----------



## ictssseeker

Hi Guys,

Can we assume that everyone who applied on July has now been Granted/Co contacted?


----------



## ictssseeker

AsterixArmorica said:


> The golden mail arrived in the morning.
> We got the 189 Visa grant.
> Thank you very much for mine of information provided by people on this forum.
> 
> The timeline is
> 
> Points : 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Work Ex-15)
> Code: 2613xx
> ACS: March 2018: 8+ years relevant, major bachelors.
> PTE: April 2018 : 90,90,89,90
> 189 EoI: April 2018
> Invited: 11 Aug 2018
> Medical & PCC: Aug 2018
> Applied: 5 Sep 2018 (Completely Off-shore)
> Granted: 14 Nov 2018 (Direct) :cheer2:
> IED: Aug 2019


Congrats mate!!! wish you all the best


----------



## paichandru

vijeshc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another question with respect to Salary Slips and Form 16s for India. I have been working for IBM India now since 13 years. I have checked their system and now see that I have only last 4 years' salary slips. The older ones are not online and HR team has mentioned that they will not share those with me. What should I do now? I somehow managed to find 9 Form 16s of the past 13 years on the company portal. I am worried.. what should I do? Bank statement, I can get from my bank though..


You do not have to worry about all your years of service with IBM. In your assessment, they will consider only the last 8 years of your work experience. You can give the Form 16s for those years. If you do not have payslips for all years then you can submit the bank statement for any 3 months in a particular year which shows the salary being credited to your account. BTW, you have to get the bank statement attested. If you have trouble getting the Form 16, you can even submit the Form 26 AS from the Govt website.


----------



## csdhan

ictssseeker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can we assume that everyone who applied on July has now been Granted/Co contacted?


No, as per myimmitracker only about 50-60% of July cases have either been granted or CO contacted. Others either receive immi commencement mail or nothing at all till the day of the grant. 

One has to understand that only part of the cases get Direct grants at first touch by CO. Others randomly or intentionally go for additional checks, employment verification etc etc which may take few months more. Luck plays a huge role in this and people have to keep their nerves tempered and not get excited or disappointed by seeing grants for others in similar timelines.


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas

*Hello there,

Are online degrees recognized ? My girlfriend has a Bachelor degree from the United Kingdom. In order to add her on my application, she is trying to get a functional English certificate instead of taking an IELTS.*


----------



## ictssseeker

csdhan said:


> No, as per myimmitracker only about 50-60% of July cases have either been granted or CO contacted. Others either receive immi commencement mail or nothing at all till the day of the grant.
> 
> One has to understand that only part of the cases get Direct grants at first touch by CO. Others go for additional checks, employment verification etc etc which may take few months more. Luck plays a huge role in this and people have to keep their nerves tempered and not get excited or disappointed by seeing grants for others in similar timelines.


Hey csdhan,

do you think that CO or picking process depends on points and ANZCO code?


----------



## niko2222

Hi, My agent said I needed to send PTE scores electronically as dibp requested. Does this mean I do not get a direct grant and I have to wait a longer time. 
Lodgement date. 03/09/18
Contact. 14/11/18

thanks


----------



## csdhan

ictssseeker said:


> Hey csdhan,
> 
> do you think that CO or picking process depends on points and ANZCO code?


There was no previous precedence for some ANZSCO codes but of late some codes seem to lead the pack and others follow in 2-3 weeks time. 

But this has more to do with the volume of invites for a particular ANZSCO code than preference in my opinion. The more a particular code receives invitations, the more the probability of them being first to get the grants.


----------



## csdhan

niko2222 said:


> Hi, My agent said I needed to send PTE scores electronically as dibp requested. Does this mean I do not get a direct grant and I have to wait a longer time.
> Lodgement date. 03/09/18
> Contact. 14/11/18
> 
> thanks


Unfortunately yes, you have missed the Direct Grant and possible need to wait for some time. Send the scores online and send the corresponding confirmation mail from PTE to your agent. Ask him to upload that and reply to CO ASAP.


----------



## bssanthosh47

AsterixArmorica said:


> The golden mail arrived in the morning.
> We got the 189 Visa grant.
> Thank you very much for mine of information provided by people on this forum.
> 
> The timeline is
> 
> Points : 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Work Ex-15)
> Code: 2613xx
> ACS: March 2018: 8+ years relevant, major bachelors.
> PTE: April 2018 : 90,90,89,90
> 189 EoI: April 2018
> Invited: 11 Aug 2018
> Medical & PCC: Aug 2018
> Applied: 5 Sep 2018 (Completely Off-shore)
> Granted: 14 Nov 2018 (Direct) :cheer2:
> IED: Aug 2019


Congrats Buddy ! lucky ones in the list 

Good luck for future buddy 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Optimistic_2018

Congratulations...!!!



NagarePriya said:


> Hello all, Very much happy and pleased to announce that we received our Visa grant today morning (received direct grant). My complete PR journey is of 11 months from the decision to apply for PR, English test, skill assessment, EOI submission, invitation, application to today's grant. All those hard work has finally paid off. I have been a silent observer in this forum and would like to thank everyone here and wish you all good luck for your grants.
> 
> My details are as below,
> 
> Decision to apply for PR: January 2018 first week
> IELTS Date: 24-March-2018
> Skill Assessment Date- Professional Engineer (Electronics Engr) - 11-April-2018
> Skill Assessment Date- Engineering Manager - 21-May-2018
> Points: 70 (Age-30, Lang-10, Qual-15, WorkEx-15)
> EOI Lodged - Electronics Engr - 13-April-2018
> EOI Lodged - Engineering Manager - 21-May-2018
> Invitation - 11-Aug-2018 (For 189, Engineering Manager)
> Visa Lodged - 24-Aug-2018
> Grant - 13-November-2018 (Direct Grant)


----------



## Optimistic_2018

Bandish said:


> Oh! I had forgotten that few companies have their own PF trust. No idea how to get the statements in that case.


Contact them by creating ticket in Alumini portal, they will respond/share.


----------



## derik2020

AsterixArmorica said:


> The golden mail arrived in the morning.
> We got the 189 Visa grant.
> Thank you very much for mine of information provided by people on this forum.
> 
> The timeline is
> 
> Points : 75 (Age-25, English-20, Education-15, Work Ex-15)
> Code: 2613xx
> ACS: March 2018: 8+ years relevant, major bachelors.
> PTE: April 2018 : 90,90,89,90
> 189 EoI: April 2018
> Invited: 11 Aug 2018
> Medical & PCC: Aug 2018
> Applied: 5 Sep 2018 (Completely Off-shore)
> Granted: 14 Nov 2018 (Direct) :cheer2:
> IED: Aug 2019


----------



## Saif

malik_mca said:


> I am not very optimistic as the best case I have seen till now is got a grant in around 75 days which means Oct lodge cases who may receive direct grant have to wait at least till January.... In my opinion, usually after the lodging of application, your file gets first attention only after 60 days, not before that....but that is just an opinion from the information seen floating on this and other sites


You are right, I was just trying to pull a string, Oct cases on an avg shall be dealt with in Feb. But you never know...
What are your timelines if I may ask?


----------



## Saif

Ismiya said:


> Anybody can help me with this???


No one would know to be honest, I feel since this is a CO contact case your file will be on CO's to do list and your 25th Oct stamp date should not matter. Relax, it's coming.


----------



## Anjani Kumar Eduri

*Documents*

Hi All, 

This is Anjani Kumar, I have applied for 189 subclass on April 2018 with 70 points. I am married and have one kid. 

Someone please help me with the documents required and what type of vaccinations have to given to the kid as per the Australian govt. 

Regards, 
ANjani Kumar


----------



## Saif

divyashil said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Did you load your card with exact amount of AUD for visa fee or some surcharge is also charged? Like mine total visa fee is coming out to be 3755 (primary applicant) + 1875 (Spouse) = 5630
> So should I load exact 5630 AUD or something extra for surcharge if any?


Proceed to the payment page, see your exact amount then cancel it. Load the exact amount in your Forex and do the payment. I paid 99.13 AUD surcharge for 4 (2+2).


----------



## Saif

wrecker said:


> What I did was put the college name. Then, on the last page, in additional information section, I stated that the college is affiliated to xxx university.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You can do as wrecker suggested, or write the name of the University which is the issuing authority. Writing both college name and University is also fine. *I suggest you to write exactly what is printed on your degree* for example St Joseph's College, University of Delhi.


----------



## AsterixArmorica

This is the complete list of documents I submitted with the application

*Primary Applicant:*

_Birth or Age_

Class 10 Certificate
Drivers Licence
Aadhaar
PAN Card

_Language Ability_
PTE-A ScoreCard​
_Work Experience - Overseas_

R&R Letters - From Managers or Senior colleagues on company letterhead. Seven letters, separate for each designation.
Experience letters - From all three companies I worked for. Along with Offer letters.
Bank statements - All salary accounts since first Salary credit to date.
Form 16 - From first Financial year of professional life to date.
Form 26 AS - Since FY 2008-09.
ITR Acknowledgment - From first Financial year of professional life to date.
Payslips - All payslips since first to date.
Provident Fund Statements - From complete professional life (company managed or government managed).

_Qualifications - Overseas_

Engineering Degree
Engineering transcript

_Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment_
Form 80​
_Other Documents_

Form 1221
Mail of PTE-A Score report to DIBP

_Travel Document_
Passport​
_Photograph_
Photograph​
_Character_
Indian PCC​
_Skills Assessment_
ACS Skills Assessment​
And - _Health Clarence_ before applying 

Total document count for primary applicant: 34


*Spouse:*

_Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment_
Form 80​
_Photograph_
Photograph​
_Relationship - Spouse_

Marriage Registration Certificate
Both Passports having spouse names, same address on both passports
Passbooks of 2 joint bank accounts: account details page, stamped photo page, first and last pages .
Joint International Travel tickets and Visa stamps of immigration

_Member of Family Unit,_

Office covered Family Medical Insurance Policy documents, since marriage 
Wife's Aadhar mentioning W/O (Wife of) XXX (husband's name) in address

_Character_
Indian PCC​
_Other Documents_

Form 1221
IELTS Score Card
MBBS degree's transcript

_Travel Document_
Passport​
_Birth or Age_

Municipal Birth Certificate 
Aadhaar
PAN Card

And - _Health Clarence_ before applying 

Total document count for dependent: 21



its.kc said:


> Congratulations! May I know what employment evidences have you provided? and for how many employers? TIA


----------



## Saif

MelDream said:


> Tony12345 we are in the same boat. Early march application with a CO contact in 16th-Jul with no further activity. Seems march applicants were forgotten considering the info from immytracker. So sad after have waited for almost nine months, we already know this whole process is deeply unfair but still we have to accept that, could be much worse, there are november and december 2017 fellas with cases unresolved.


Could be due to certain countries, just my 2 cents, what is your country of origin?


----------



## Saif

majjji said:


> Thanks saba for a quick tip. I'll try to search out for some old utility bills for other resedential addresses too and take them with me as proofs. Thanks for the wish. I hope to get them without much hassle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


All the best, keep us posted so that others are prepared and you get sound advice. Dont worry you will get it as your case is authentic, if not your efforts can convince the CO, however try and maintain a log of your case on emails and other references that you can present later stating that you tried. Best.


----------



## Saif

moe001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query regarding my name my application for 189 which I recently lodged. I have my alias mentioned on my birth certificate and my previous expired passports(total 4, 3 expired and only the first 2 passports has Alias mentioned along with full name) which I became aware of recently.
> 
> While applying for 189 I have mentioned about my Alias and In the question which says "Have you been known by any other name?", I've answered yes and given details of my alias
> 
> The issue is when I filled out the form for health declarations for generating HAP ID, I had answered the question about having a different name as NO because I wasn't aware that my Alias was specified on my birth cert and old passports.
> 
> Should I fill out the form for incorrect information and inform DIBP or just leave as it is? Any advice would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks


Go to a notary and have a "one and the same person" affidavit made with all the different names and spellings/initials listed. Attach the same in other documents.
For HAP ID your answer should be correct as you did not have a different name it's just that your initials are mentioned somewhere and full name somewhere else. This affidavit should solve the issue in my opinion. Others would add more.


----------



## Saif

Anjani Kumar Eduri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Anjani Kumar, I have applied for 189 subclass on April 2018 with 70 points. I am married and have one kid.
> 
> Someone please help me with the documents required and what type of vaccinations have to given to the kid as per the Australian govt.
> 
> Regards,
> ANjani Kumar


Have you lodged your visa or EOI?


----------



## Anjani Kumar Eduri

saifsd said:


> Have you lodged your visa or EOI?


Hi, 

I have lodged my EOI, as per the current trend I should be expecting Invite in the next month hopefully. 

So I need the list of documents as well as the vaccinations to be given to the kid as per the norms. 

Thanks. 

Regards, 
Anjani Kumar


----------



## iloveqvm

Can someone help me with my query please? Much appreciated!

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7092-189-visa-de-facto-partner-documents.html


----------



## Nailawajahat

Hi all. I have a question.
Today I got a CO contact asking for PTE report to send online. Now I have send the score report from pearson website to department of home affairs and received a confirmation email from pearson that they will get the report within 2 business days. 
Now my question is that how they will know that I have send them the report do I also need to attach something in my immi account.
Also CO asked for my husband's functional English evidence which I already uploaded before.. so do I also need to send IELTS report online or just attach the report again?


----------



## DefCon

Open the email you received from Pearson when you ordered it to be sent to DHA. Print it to PDF and upload the PDF to your immi-account.



Nailawajahat said:


> Hi all. I have a question.
> Today I got a CO contact asking for PTE report to send online. Now I have send the score report from pearson website to department of home affairs and received a confirmation email from pearson that they will get the report within 2 business days.
> Now my question is that how they will know that I have send them the report do I also need to attach something in my immi account.
> Also CO asked for my husband's functional English evidence which I already uploaded before.. so do I also need to send IELTS report online or just attach the report again?


----------



## AsterixArmorica

Nailawajahat said:


> Hi all. I have a question.
> Today I got a CO contact asking for PTE report to send online. Now I have send the score report from pearson website to department of home affairs and received a confirmation email from pearson that they will get the report within 2 business days.
> Now my question is that how they will know that I have send them the report do I also need to attach something in my immi account.
> Also CO asked for my husband's functional English evidence which I already uploaded before.. so do I also need to send IELTS report online or just attach the report again?


I can tell you what I have done

_PTE-A report confirmation_
Uploaded the PDF of the mail from Pearson confirming PTE-A score send to DIBP. That mail has an order number, perhaps that order number works as reference number.​
_IELTS_
IELTS does not send report to DIBP, that's what they told me over phone. I scanned the IELTS report and uploaded.​


----------



## Saif

AsterixArmorica said:


> I can tell you what I have done
> 
> _PTE-A report confirmation_
> Uploaded the PDF of the mail from Pearson confirming PTE-A score send to DIBP. That mail has an order number, perhaps that order number works as reference number.​
> _IELTS_
> IELTS does not send report to DIBP, that's what they told me over phone. I scanned the IELTS report and uploaded.​


Congratulations on your grant mate!
When are you planning to move and to which city?


----------



## attishire

Hi, can anyone suggest if a statutory declaration of Roles and responsibilities signed by senior lead will suffice as the company isn't issuing it, similar to ACS statutory declaration or is it mandatory for it to be on company letter head.
Thanks


----------



## Nailawajahat

Thanks


----------



## ram1986

please reconfirm your TRN with Agent.. its a 10 digit alphanumeric number..



Sakshikalra said:


> Did all this but getting same msg


----------



## Nailawajahat

DefCon said:


> Open the email you received from Pearson when you ordered it to be sent to DHA. Print it to PDF and upload the PDF to your immi-account.
> 
> 
> 
> Nailawajahat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. I have a question.
> Today I got a CO contact asking for PTE report to send online. Now I have send the score report from pearson website to department of home affairs and received a confirmation email from pearson that they will get the report within 2 business days.
> Now my question is that how they will know that I have send them the report do I also need to attach something in my immi account.
> Also CO asked for my husband's functional English evidence which I already uploaded before.. so do I also need to send IELTS report online or just attach the report again?
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Nailawajahat

AsterixArmorica said:


> Nailawajahat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. I have a question.
> Today I got a CO contact asking for PTE report to send online. Now I have send the score report from pearson website to department of home affairs and received a confirmation email from pearson that they will get the report within 2 business days.
> Now my question is that how they will know that I have send them the report do I also need to attach something in my immi account.
> Also CO asked for my husband's functional English evidence which I already uploaded before.. so do I also need to send IELTS report online or just attach the report again?
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you what I have done
> 
> _PTE-A report confirmation_
> Uploaded the PDF of the mail from Pearson confirming PTE-A score send to DIBP. That mail has an order number, perhaps that order number works as reference number.​
> _IELTS_
> IELTS does not send report to DIBP, that's what they told me over phone. I scanned the IELTS report and uploaded.​
Click to expand...

Thank you for the reply.
So why they asked my husband ielts again when I had uploaded it already at the time of lodgment


----------



## Saif

Anjani Kumar Eduri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI, as per the current trend I should be expecting Invite in the next month hopefully.
> 
> So I need the list of documents as well as the vaccinations to be given to the kid as per the norms.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Anjani Kumar


Many or most of these...

Primary Applicant:

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. PTE Score report
4. ACS skill assessment
5. Educational Docs
6. Skilled Employment Docs
a. SD (Statutory Declaration)
b. Bank Statement
c. Form16 for all years
d. IT returns for all years
e. Employment Certificate on company letter head
f. Payslips (one per each quarter)
g. Promotion Letters
h. Salary revisions
i. Appreciation certificates
j. Offer Letter
k. Company Id card
l. Five Tenure recognition certificate(After completing five years got certificate from company)

7. PCC 
8. eMedicals 
9. Form80
10. Form1221 - optional
11. Passport size Photo
12. Marriage Certificate
13. National Identity doc (Aadhar Card)
14. Resume


Partner(Claiming partner points) :

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. PTE Score report
4. ACS skill assessment
5. Educational Docs (CMM, PC, OD)
6. Skilled Employment Docs
a. SD
b. Bank Statement
c. Form16
d. Employment Certificate on company letter head
e. Payslips
g. Promotions
h. Salary revisions

7. PCC
8. Medicals (Done on 29th, Aug)
9. Form80
10. Form1221 - optional
11. Passport size Photo
12. National Identity doc (Aadhar Card)

Relationship proof docs:

1. Marriage certificate, wedding card, photos
2. Recent Pics
3. Recent journey tickets
4. Voter Id (having spouse name)

Kid:

1. Birth Cert.
2. Passport
3. National ID/ Aadhaar
4. Photo


----------



## ram1986

having worked with Tata Group.. i can say that you need to email their HR who in turn will pass on your request to their PF dept. For such Trust, they have an 'Annual Statement of Provident Fund' which can be provided to you for each year of deduction.. you can ask for that statement.. 





sameer_vbd said:


> Anybody ex-TCSer here?
> 
> How could we ask for pf statements?


----------



## AsterixArmorica

saifsd said:


> Congratulations on your grant mate!
> When are you planning to move and to which city?


_Thanks _

I have friends in Sydney, that's the preferred choice. Being in IT, I am kind of restricted to Sydney and Melbourne only.

Plan is for next one year I will try to get job from India. I will be visiting Australia for a month in first half of 2019. 
If job search fails for one year, leaving Indian job, to Australia without job.

I have an interview pending from a Company that was offering me 482 Visa. I said I can't risk my 189 overridden by 482, I was kind of proven right. Now to reach the company again. Qualifying there would be great, that's one of the best companies to work for in Australia. 

Let's see how things unfold.
layball:


----------



## vamsi01986

Could you please let me know if PF statement is mandatory for all applicants if employment history is shown?


----------



## Saif

AsterixArmorica said:


> _Thanks _
> 
> I have friends in Sydney, that's the preferred choice. Being in IT, I am kind of restricted to Sydney and Melbourne only.
> 
> Plan is for next one year I will try to get job from India. I will be visiting Australia for a month in first half of 2019.
> If job search fails for one year, leaving Indian job, to Australia without job.
> 
> I have an interview pending from a Company that was offering me 482 Visa. I said I can't risk my 189 overridden by 482, I was kind of proven right. Now to reach the company again. Qualifying there would be great, that's one of the best companies to work for in Australia.
> 
> Let's see how things unfold.
> layball:



Sounds interesting and quite similar. I am too looking to find a job from India once I get my grant. 
Let me know how you managed to get a call from an Aussie employer from here in India, that would help big time. If need be PM me I'll appreciate that.
I tried looking on seek.com etc. but would rush once I have a grant.
My plan is this...
Will search from India for the first 2 months while serving notice in India.
If not, will fly to Sydney alone and try my best. When I get it I'll call family.
But it's all in the air for now.
All the best and good luck to you.


----------



## Saif

vamsi01986 said:


> Could you please let me know if PF statement is mandatory for all applicants if employment history is shown?


Its not mandatory as such but some COs have asked for it in the past, better present it if you can get it easily for the primary applicant for sure. If you have it for partner and you are claiming points then that would be a good supporting evidence but I dont think you'll get a CO contact in case of partner.


----------



## manjusha

Hello everyone,

Not sure whether this is the right thread to post my query. If yes,please help.

I recently got my invite for 189 visa and I am in the process of collecting the required documents.
I am currently located in India ,earlier was working in Aus for 4 yrs. With respect to the aus PCC could anyone please guide me how to apply for "Aus PCC from India" . 

Appreciate your help.

Cheers !!


----------



## DefCon

Please read through this guidelines from the official AFP site and as you go through it you will come across the online application section. The cost is $42 AUD.
https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks

You will probably need a Forex/CC card for payment.

There are also third-party sites that do AFP Checks but they charge a bit more. 
I did mine through CC and from the above site, and they delivered it Overseas within a month. So that's my two-cents. 
Someone else might be able to tell you if there is a local third party in India that can do it on-behalf of you.




manjusha said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Not sure whether this is the right thread to post my query. If yes,please help.
> 
> I recently got my invite for 189 visa and I am in the process of collecting the required documents.
> I am currently located in India ,earlier was working in Aus for 4 yrs. With respect to the aus PCC could anyone please guide me how to apply for "Aus PCC from India" .
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Cheers !!


----------



## sameer_vbd

AsterixArmorica said:


> This is the complete list of documents I submitted with the application
> 
> 
> 
> *Primary Applicant:*
> 
> 
> 
> _Birth or Age_
> 
> 
> Class 10 Certificate
> 
> Drivers Licence
> 
> Aadhaar
> 
> PAN Card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Language Ability_
> 
> PTE-A ScoreCard​
> 
> 
> _Work Experience - Overseas_
> 
> 
> R&R Letters - From Managers or Senior colleagues on company letterhead. Seven letters, separate for each designation.
> 
> Experience letters - From all three companies I worked for. Along with Offer letters.
> 
> Bank statements - All salary accounts since first Salary credit to date.
> 
> Form 16 - From first Financial year of professional life to date.
> 
> Form 26 AS - Since FY 2008-09.
> 
> ITR Acknowledgment - From first Financial year of professional life to date.
> 
> Payslips - All payslips since first to date.
> 
> Provident Fund Statements - From complete professional life (company managed or government managed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Qualifications - Overseas_
> 
> 
> Engineering Degree
> 
> Engineering transcript
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment_
> 
> Form 80​
> 
> 
> _Other Documents_
> 
> 
> Form 1221
> 
> Mail of PTE-A Score report to DIBP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Travel Document_
> 
> Passport​
> 
> 
> _Photograph_
> 
> Photograph​
> 
> 
> _Character_
> 
> Indian PCC​
> 
> 
> _Skills Assessment_
> 
> ACS Skills Assessment​
> 
> 
> And - _Health Clarence_ before applying
> 
> 
> 
> Total document count for primary applicant: 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spouse:*
> 
> 
> 
> _Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment_
> 
> Form 80​
> 
> 
> _Photograph_
> 
> Photograph​
> 
> 
> _Relationship - Spouse_
> 
> 
> Marriage Registration Certificate
> 
> Both Passports having spouse names, same address on both passports
> 
> Passbooks of 2 joint bank accounts: account details page, stamped photo page, first and last pages .
> 
> Joint International Travel tickets and Visa stamps of immigration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Member of Family Unit,_
> 
> 
> Office covered Family Medical Insurance Policy documents, since marriage
> 
> Wife's Aadhar mentioning W/O (Wife of) XXX (husband's name) in address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Character_
> 
> Indian PCC​
> 
> 
> _Other Documents_
> 
> 
> Form 1221
> 
> IELTS Score Card
> 
> MBBS degree's transcript
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Travel Document_
> 
> Passport​
> 
> 
> _Birth or Age_
> 
> 
> Municipal Birth Certificate
> 
> Aadhaar
> 
> PAN Card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And - _Health Clarence_ before applying
> 
> 
> 
> Total document count for dependent: 21




Thanks for the checklist!!!


----------



## sameer_vbd

saifsd said:


> Many or most of these...
> 
> 
> 
> Primary Applicant:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Passport
> 
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 
> 3. PTE Score report
> 
> 4. ACS skill assessment
> 
> 5. Educational Docs
> 
> 6. Skilled Employment Docs
> 
> a. SD (Statutory Declaration)
> 
> b. Bank Statement
> 
> c. Form16 for all years
> 
> d. IT returns for all years
> 
> e. Employment Certificate on company letter head
> 
> f. Payslips (one per each quarter)
> 
> g. Promotion Letters
> 
> h. Salary revisions
> 
> i. Appreciation certificates
> 
> j. Offer Letter
> 
> k. Company Id card
> 
> l. Five Tenure recognition certificate(After completing five years got certificate from company)
> 
> 
> 
> 7. PCC
> 
> 8. eMedicals
> 
> 9. Form80
> 
> 10. Form1221 - optional
> 
> 11. Passport size Photo
> 
> 12. Marriage Certificate
> 
> 13. National Identity doc (Aadhar Card)
> 
> 14. Resume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partner(Claiming partner points) :
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Passport
> 
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 
> 3. PTE Score report
> 
> 4. ACS skill assessment
> 
> 5. Educational Docs (CMM, PC, OD)
> 
> 6. Skilled Employment Docs
> 
> a. SD
> 
> b. Bank Statement
> 
> c. Form16
> 
> d. Employment Certificate on company letter head
> 
> e. Payslips
> 
> g. Promotions
> 
> h. Salary revisions
> 
> 
> 
> 7. PCC
> 
> 8. Medicals (Done on 29th, Aug)
> 
> 9. Form80
> 
> 10. Form1221 - optional
> 
> 11. Passport size Photo
> 
> 12. National Identity doc (Aadhar Card)
> 
> 
> 
> Relationship proof docs:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Marriage certificate, wedding card, photos
> 
> 2. Recent Pics
> 
> 3. Recent journey tickets
> 
> 4. Voter Id (having spouse name)
> 
> 
> 
> Kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Birth Cert.
> 
> 2. Passport
> 
> 3. National ID/ Aadhaar
> 
> 4. Photo




Thank you, saifsd!


----------



## sameer_vbd

ram1986 said:


> having worked with Tata Group.. i can say that you need to email their HR who in turn will pass on your request to their PF dept. For such Trust, they have an 'Annual Statement of Provident Fund' which can be provided to you for each year of deduction.. you can ask for that statement..




Thanks ram1986 for the reply. I am following through alumni portal and will wait for revert. Lets hope i get it for full tenure.


----------



## ryanking

sameer_vbd said:


> Thanks ram1986 for the reply. I am following through alumni portal and will wait for revert. Lets hope i get it for full tenure.


Just a suggestion. If you need it faster , you better ask one of your friend there to directly check with the concerned hr department or some top hr. You must be knowing how things move there.. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd

ryanking said:


> Just a suggestion. If you need it faster , you better ask one of your friend there to directly check with the concerned hr department or some top hr. You must be knowing how things move there..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk




Thats true! Thanks for suggesting, mate. I will try doing this too.


----------



## ryanking

saifsd said:


> Many or most of these...
> 
> Primary Applicant:
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 3. PTE Score report
> 4. ACS skill assessment
> 5. Educational Docs
> 6. Skilled Employment Docs
> a. SD (Statutory Declaration)
> b. Bank Statement
> c. Form16 for all years
> d. IT returns for all years
> e. Employment Certificate on company letter head
> f. Payslips (one per each quarter)
> g. Promotion Letters
> h. Salary revisions
> i. Appreciation certificates
> j. Offer Letter
> k. Company Id card
> l. Five Tenure recognition certificate(After completing five years got certificate from company)
> 
> 7. PCC
> 8. eMedicals
> 9. Form80
> 10. Form1221 - optional
> 11. Passport size Photo
> 12. Marriage Certificate
> 13. National Identity doc (Aadhar Card)
> 14. Resume
> 
> 
> Partner(Claiming partner points) :
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 3. PTE Score report
> 4. ACS skill assessment
> 5. Educational Docs (CMM, PC, OD)
> 6. Skilled Employment Docs
> a. SD
> b. Bank Statement
> c. Form16
> d. Employment Certificate on company letter head
> e. Payslips
> g. Promotions
> h. Salary revisions
> 
> 7. PCC
> 8. Medicals (Done on 29th, Aug)
> 9. Form80
> 10. Form1221 - optional
> 11. Passport size Photo
> 12. National Identity doc (Aadhar Card)
> 
> Relationship proof docs:
> 
> 1. Marriage certificate, wedding card, photos
> 2. Recent Pics
> 3. Recent journey tickets
> 4. Voter Id (having spouse name)
> 
> Kid:
> 
> 1. Birth Cert.
> 2. Passport
> 3. National ID/ Aadhaar
> 4. Photo


One silly question. How did you manage to merge all the payslips / emp docs into a single pdf. Any tools suggestion ? Is there any limit on the size of pdf or number of pdfs ? 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica

saifsd said:


> Let me know how you managed to get a call from an Aussie employer from here in India, that would help big time.


I did nothing, they reached me out on LinkedIn. Perhaps a detailed LinkedIn profile helped.


----------



## AsterixArmorica

ryanking said:


> One silly question. How did you manage to merge all the payslips / emp docs into a single pdf. Any tools suggestion ? Is there any limit on the size of pdf or number of pdfs ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


This is not a silly questions. I spent hours figuring that. 
In fact it took me spending some time over a period of a month to get that right.

I have access to commercial versions of Adobe Acrobat (Writer one) and Photoshop. I uploaded documents in PDF only. Resized them to a size & preferred quality using Photoshop. Divide the documents logically (year-wise mostly) and reduce size if one does not fit in 5 MB limit. 

It's lots of pain. I took it, because I am used to playing around with Acrobat and Photoshop. I was able to keep the total count down. In hindsight, any count saving below 60 x 2 maybe was a wasted effort. All depends on you.


----------



## attishire

AsterixArmorica said:


> ryanking said:
> 
> 
> 
> One silly question. How did you manage to merge all the payslips / emp docs into a single pdf. Any tools suggestion ? Is there any limit on the size of pdf or number of pdfs ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a silly questions. I spent hours figuring that.
> In fact it took me spending some time over a period of a month to get that right.
> 
> I have access to commercial versions of Adobe Acrobat (Writer one) and Photoshop. I uploaded documents in PDF only. Resized them to a size & preferred quality using Photoshop. Divide the documents logically (year-wise mostly) and reduce size if one does not fit in 5 MB limit.
> 
> It's lots of pain. I took it, because I am used to playing around with Acrobat and Photoshop. I was able to keep the total count down. In hindsight, any count saving below 60 x 2 maybe was a wasted effort. All depends on you.
Click to expand...

Should all the employment proof documents such as payslips, tax proofs and bank statements all be merged into one pdf?


----------



## fmax

I received my Invite on 80 points in September 2018 and Uploaded all docs by September end. I haven't been contacted by the CO as yet. I just realized that I want to upload another document to strengthen my case for the AUS PR. 

My question is , will me uploading a doc now send my application to the bottom of the processing queue? Like it is with the case of updating EOIs ? 



Points : 80 
ACS: July 2018: 8+ years relevant
PTE: July 2018: 90,90,80,90
189 EoI: August 2018
Invite: 11 Sept 2018
Medical & PCC: Sep 2018


----------



## sameer_vbd

ryanking said:


> One silly question. How did you manage to merge all the payslips / emp docs into a single pdf. Any tools suggestion ? Is there any limit on the size of pdf or number of pdfs ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk




I used cutepdf online merger / converter.


----------



## Saif

ryanking said:


> One silly question. How did you manage to merge all the payslips / emp docs into a single pdf. Any tools suggestion ? Is there any limit on the size of pdf or number of pdfs ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I used Adobe Acrobat DC Pro. Remember the trial is for 7 days only so activate when you are ready with all docs. This will also help you to sign form80. Best.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

fmax said:


> I received my Invite on 80 points in September 2018 and Uploaded all docs by September end. I haven't been contacted by the CO as yet. I just realized that I want to upload another document to strengthen my case for the AUS PR.
> 
> My question is , will me uploading a doc now send my application to the bottom of the processing queue? Like it is with the case of updating EOIs ?
> 
> 
> 
> Points : 80
> ACS: July 2018: 8+ years relevant
> PTE: July 2018: 90,90,80,90
> 189 EoI: August 2018
> Invite: 11 Sept 2018
> Medical & PCC: Sep 2018


No it won't afaik


----------



## Saif

fmax said:


> I received my Invite on 80 points in September 2018 and Uploaded all docs by September end. I haven't been contacted by the CO as yet. I just realized that I want to upload another document to strengthen my case for the AUS PR.
> 
> My question is , will me uploading a doc now send my application to the bottom of the processing queue? Like it is with the case of updating EOIs ?
> 
> 
> 
> Points : 80
> ACS: July 2018: 8+ years relevant
> PTE: July 2018: 90,90,80,90
> 189 EoI: August 2018
> Invite: 11 Sept 2018
> Medical & PCC: Sep 2018


I dont think so. Additional docs just help processing faster.


----------



## Ptashant

Dear all,
I got CO contact on 15 Oct for pcc and medicals. I uploaded all the documents on 7 Nov. Now, my status is 'Further Assessment'. Any idea how much time it takes during this status? Does CO mean that my employment verification is done? Please do let me know. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

AsterixArmorica said:


> I did nothing, they reached me out on LinkedIn. Perhaps a detailed LinkedIn profile helped.


Did you show any interest in Aus Emp on your linked in profile? If yes, can you share how and what.
May I know your skill set?
Nothing like having a job in hand before reaching


----------



## Ptashant

I got CO contact on 15 Oct for pcc and medicals. I uploaded all the documents on 7 Nov. Now, my status is 'Further Assessment'. Any idea how much time it takes during this status? Does CO mean that my employment verification is done? Please do let me know. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica

saifsd said:


> Did you show any interest in Aus Emp on your linked in profile? If yes, can you share how and what.
> May I know your skill set?
> Nothing like having a job in hand before reaching


No, I did not. I did get a few interview calls from International locations. 

I am a Java developer specializing in scalable micro-services on cloud, with some Machine Learning experience in Python. Perhaps that attracts attention.

But unfortunately never ever was able to go beyond 3 rounds of interviews.


----------



## AsterixArmorica

attishire said:


> Should all the employment proof documents such as payslips, tax proofs and bank statements all be merged into one pdf?


I don't think you would be able to do that within 5MB unless you have only 1-2 years of experience.

Separate the files either year-wise -> All relevant docs of one FY in one file.
OR
I did was separate document for each type. Split that document in year range to keep it within 5MB limit. 

Stick with PDF format, that helps in organization.


----------



## ryanking

Thanks bro.. 
" In hindsight, any count saving below 60 x 2 maybe was a wasted effort. All depends on you"

You mean 120 limit ?




AsterixArmorica said:


> This is not a silly questions. I spent hours figuring that.
> In fact it took me spending some time over a period of a month to get that right.
> 
> I have access to commercial versions of Adobe Acrobat (Writer one) and Photoshop. I uploaded documents in PDF only. Resized them to a size & preferred quality using Photoshop. Divide the documents logically (year-wise mostly) and reduce size if one does not fit in 5 MB limit.
> 
> It's lots of pain. I took it, because I am used to playing around with Acrobat and Photoshop. I was able to keep the total count down. In hindsight, any count saving below 60 x 2 maybe was a wasted effort. All depends on you.




Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica

ryanking said:


> Thanks bro..
> " In hindsight, any count saving below 60 x 2 maybe was a wasted effort. All depends on you"
> You mean 120 limit ?
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Yeah
60 for primary and 60 for spouse.


----------



## ryanking

Thank you. I think i may have to pay and get a month extension, unless i take leave for those 7 days. 


saifsd said:


> I used Adobe Acrobat DC Pro. Remember the trial is for 7 days only so activate when you are ready with all docs. This will also help you to sign form80. Best.


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## manjusha

Thank you so much !!


----------



## attishire

Hi, I'm currently on 457 visa living in Australia and i just noticed that in the visa my company has given my nomimated occupation as Developor Programmer-261312. But my roles are more of Software Engineer(Software support) and hence I got my skills positively assessed under 231313. Please couls anyone let me know if this could cause any issues in the visa processing as the Anzsco code is different from what my company had nominated me.


----------



## Saif

ryanking said:


> Thank you. I think i may have to pay and get a month extension, unless i take leave for those 7 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


It took me a couple of days only. I had all my payslips, other docs in separate PDFs and Form 80 filled in and ready.
Also, you can upload the salary slips for last six months and then one for each preceding quarter. Not every month is required. I just uploaded last three months and one for each preceding year with other docs such as PF passbook, ITRs, bank statement, a few appraisal letters, Appointment Letter etc.

All the best.


----------



## Rupi2cool

One of my friend (Australian Citizen) told me that there had been recruitment of COs recently. I feel this is true as I can see these days applications are getting attention in around 70-80 days. It would be great if they reduce this time to 45-60


----------



## JD DB

Tony12345 said:


> Early March applicant... Two CO contacts, two verification calls, one interview at the embassy. There's litteraly no more documents I can possibly upload. Don't know how people are getting direct grants withing months of submitting.


Hey Tony,

Can you share some details about the verification calls and also what did they ask you in the interview?

I have the same code as yours and am in the process of documentation. Why did they contact you, did you miss out on some documentation or was the verification call or interview at the embassy done just as a part of the process?

Your advice will be really helpful.

Hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## Sam701

Hello everyone!
I lodged my visa on 16th of october but submitted the medical on 8th of november. So my waiting time would start from 16th oct or 8th nov? 
Thanks


----------



## Rupi2cool

Sam701 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I lodged my visa on 16th of october but submitted the medical on 8th of november. So my waiting time would start from 16th oct or 8th nov?
> Thanks


16th of October


----------



## sameer_vbd

sameer_vbd said:


> Thats true! Thanks for suggesting, mate. I will try doing this too.


Guys, Update. I raised a request for All PF documents under TCS alumini portal and they have provided all PF docs in the ticket. No question asked for what reason. 

Hope this helps other! :cool2:


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Today marks 5 months exactly since I lodged my application (June 14th). No CO contact, No immi commencement email, and No employment verification that I know of. The application is still "Received" and in my "messages" tap there is only one correspondence (IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received) I received. This journey really taught me patience I didn't thought I have before ....

Congrats for all the people who got their grants and good luck. Wish to join you soon !


----------



## Ismiya

Any August CO contact cases remain...??


----------



## cmaroju

Is color passport copy upload mandatory? whats wrong with notarized (certified true copy) black and white copy of passport ? Seeing many cases where CO contacted for colored copy.

Even I have uploaded certified true copy of my passport (black and white). And I dont have any slots to upload any further documents. What do I do ? 

Can we use the option of "Change of passport details" and state that earlier upload does not have clarity or something like that?

Experts, please advise here.:help:


----------



## bssanthosh47

cmaroju said:


> Is color passport copy upload mandatory? whats wrong with notarized (certified true copy) black and white copy of passport ? Seeing many cases where CO contacted for colored copy.
> 
> Even I have uploaded certified true copy of my passport (black and white). And I dont have any slots to upload any further documents. What do I do ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we use the option of "Change of passport details" and state that earlier upload does not have clarity or something like that?
> 
> Experts, please advise here.


Did you not have your original passport when u lodged the visa ? Did u face any issues with color scan ? This is a mandatory requirement that atleast your basic main important document is color scanned . It is clearly mentioned that upload color scans or certified copies in the DHA website but CO's expect atleast our passport is color scanned because this is the most important document of the lot and they send back query asking for original colour scan . 

That section is used to notify any changes is existing circumstances only. Let it be . Done is done .stay positive and hope for no CO contact 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Today marks 5 months exactly since I lodged my application (June 14th). No CO contact, No immi commencement email, and No employment verification that I know of. The application is still "Received" and in my "messages" tap there is only one correspondence (IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received) I received. This journey really taught me patience I didn't thought I have before ....
> 
> Congrats for all the people who got their grants and good luck. Wish to join you soon !


This is all part and parcel of the process buddy . Some people as you see are really luck and some have tough times . But by the end of it let's pray all goes well and we get our grants 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## mavivj

nicc227 said:


> @ Mahe
> 
> Well, no harm trying. At most, your wife’s appeal will be accepted and she can then apply for the pcc which will speed up the process.
> 
> If rejected, you’ll have to wait for the co contact which could be anything from a month to 3 months later and then apply for the pcc.
> 
> I think there’s only upsides to trying to get the pcc now.


Thanks for your reply. Today I have applied for the appeal to get Singapore PCC for myself and my spouse. I have attached our marriage certificate in my spouse's appeal. Hope to get the positive reply from Singapore Police PCC.


----------



## redtar1979

Got my grant today.
This forum helped me a lot and answered a lot of my questions.

Hope everyone get's their grant soon.


----------



## shekar.ym

Anjani Kumar Eduri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI, as per the current trend I should be expecting Invite in the next month hopefully.
> 
> So I need the list of documents as well as the vaccinations to be given to the kid as per the norms.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Anjani Kumar


refer this post for list of docs...this is from a person who got grant recently.
You got to read posts in this thread often to understand what is needed 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...odge-grant-gang-2018-a-1285.html#post14716014


----------



## shekar.ym

redtar1979 said:


> Got my grant today.
> This forum helped me a lot and answered a lot of my questions.
> 
> Hope everyone get's their grant soon.


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

attishire said:


> Hi, can anyone suggest if a statutory declaration of Roles and responsibilities signed by senior lead will suffice as the company isn't issuing it, similar to ACS statutory declaration or is it mandatory for it to be on company letter head.
> Thanks


yes that should work


----------



## bssanthosh47

Ismiya said:


> Any August CO contact cases remain...??


Yes , There are plenty buddy . People are still waiting while some August CO contact cases are getting cleared .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## redtar1979

shekar.ym said:


> congrats and good luck


Thanks buddy. 
Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## bssanthosh47

redtar1979 said:


> Got my grant today.
> This forum helped me a lot and answered a lot of my questions.
> 
> Hope everyone get's their grant soon.


Congrats buddy  good with future plans 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## shekar.ym

redtar1979 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> Hope you get your grant soon.




thanks bro..appreciate it.


----------



## Ismiya

Pray for me too..!!


bssanthosh47 said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any August CO contact cases remain...??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , There are plenty buddy . People are still waiting while some August CO contact cases are getting cleared .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


----------



## ictssseeker

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Today marks 5 months exactly since I lodged my application (June 14th). No CO contact, No immi commencement email, and No employment verification that I know of. The application is still "Received" and in my "messages" tap there is only one correspondence (IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received) I received. This journey really taught me patience I didn't thought I have before ....
> 
> Congrats for all the people who got their grants and good luck. Wish to join you soon !


Hey Ahmed,

I understand your situation and even I am so worried since my case has not been touched by CO while early September applicants are being granted. This is unfair as we all have passed through very hard time to get the invite. Anyway good luck and will wait for the good news!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Jascha

Hi All

Can anyone please help me to know what to do in this situation?

I have my surname mentioned along with my given name in the passport(whereas in the old one it was correct, probably mistake done by the passport office in the new one). 

I have received the invite this month and I ws trying to lodge the visa application, but without surname system is not allowing to submit the personal details. I have submitted EOI by mentioning surname and given name separately as the same was the case there as well.

When I have submitted the application for PCC australia, they have asked to send the details according to passport. Now what should I do while lodging visa application?

Kindly give your suggestions, really frustrated.


----------



## Jascha

Jascha said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone please help me to know what to do in this situation?
> 
> I have my surname mentioned along with my given name in the passport(whereas in the old one it was correct, probably mistake done by the passport office in the new one).
> 
> I have received the invite this month and I ws trying to lodge the visa application, but without surname system is not allowing to submit the personal details. I have submitted EOI by mentioning surname and given name separately as the same was the case there as well.
> 
> When I have submitted the application for PCC australia, they have asked to send the details according to passport. Now what should I do while lodging visa application?
> 
> Kindly give your suggestions, really frustrated.


Found this link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/h...8D3.tomcat6-jdk16-6633-worker?action=help_185

Explained if only one name mention it in the family name space. Hope it is correct. But EOI is submitted with surname mentioneing seperately. 

Need to see what is going to happen...


----------



## Jascha

AsterixArmorica said:


> This is not a silly questions. I spent hours figuring that.
> In fact it took me spending some time over a period of a month to get that right.
> 
> I have access to commercial versions of Adobe Acrobat (Writer one) and Photoshop. I uploaded documents in PDF only. Resized them to a size & preferred quality using Photoshop. Divide the documents logically (year-wise mostly) and reduce size if one does not fit in 5 MB limit.
> 
> It's lots of pain. I took it, because I am used to playing around with Acrobat and Photoshop. I was able to keep the total count down. In hindsight, any count saving below 60 x 2 maybe was a wasted effort. All depends on you.



Hi Sir,

Have you notary attested and submitted the salary slips,bank statements,offer letter and PF docs while applying?


----------



## bssanthosh47

Jascha said:


> Found this link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/h...8D3.tomcat6-jdk16-6633-worker?action=help_185
> 
> Explained if only one name mention it in the family name space. Hope it is correct. But EOI is submitted with surname mentioneing seperately.
> 
> Need to see what is going to happen...


You have a option of getting your passport updated . Get your passport updated with the correct names and you can go ahead with lodging your visa application . 

Cheers
Santhosh 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascha

bssanthosh47 said:


> You have a option of getting your passport updated . Get your passport updated with the correct names and you can go ahead with lodging your visa application .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Is that the only option I have, or can I inform them that its the same person?

If I update the passport, they would be issuing a new passport . am I right?
I have already applied PCC with current passport details.


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

Do Bank statements and payslips need to be notarized if they are in color?

----------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO: 261313
ITA 189: 11-AUG-2018
VISA LODGED: 6-SEP-2018
CO CONTACT: 12-NOV-2018
REPLIED TO CO CONTACT:
GRANT:


----------



## ryanking

Hi all,

Regarding medicals.,

Got the invite.
Still have not clicked on 'Apply Visa'
Logged into immiaccount - created a new application - Did health declaration - Generated referal letter with HAP ID.
But am planning to do the medical tests after a month ( around dec-21 ).

Now, 

1. Can I go ahead and start applying visa and submit it ( around nov-25 ) before doing the medicals ?
2. Is it okay to enter the HAP ID in the visa application and submit it before doing medicals ?
3. Is there an option to mention that I have the HAP ID but have not done the medicals yet ?
4. Will there be any medical-related-documents I need to upload before submitting VISA?
5. If yes, can I do it after submitting the VISA ?


----------



## bssanthosh47

ryanking said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Regarding medicals.,
> 
> Got the invite.
> Still have not clicked on 'Apply Visa'
> Logged into immiaccount - created a new application - Did health declaration - Generated referal letter with HAP ID.
> But am planning to do the medical tests after a month ( around dec-21 ).
> 
> Now,
> 
> 1. Can I go ahead and start applying visa and submit it ( around nov-25 ) before doing the medicals ?
> 2. Is it okay to enter the HAP ID in the visa application and submit it before doing medicals ?
> 3. Is there an option to mention that I have the HAP ID but have not done the medicals yet ?
> 4. Will there be any medical-related-documents I need to upload before submitting VISA?
> 5. If yes, can I do it after submitting the VISA ?



If you are not doing the medicals now , you can create the HAP ID in your visa application itself under health assesment tab for 189 Visa and get the medicals done after lodging .
No need to submit any medical docs in Visa application . Medicals is auto linked . 

Cheers
Santhosh 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanking

bssanthosh47 said:


> If you are not doing the medicals now , you can create the HAP ID in your visa application itself under health assesment tab for 189 Visa and get the medicals done after lodging .
> No need to submit any medical docs in Visa application . Medicals is auto linked .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you.

But I have already created HAP ID seperately. Not through visa application. 
As I said I have not clicked ' Apply Visa' yet.
What should I do in this case ?


----------



## $andeep

Did anyone got grant today.?


----------



## bssanthosh47

ryanking said:


> Thank you.
> 
> But I have already created HAP ID seperately. Not through visa application.
> As I said I have not clicked ' Apply Visa' yet.
> What should I do in this case ?


I would suggest to cancel it or withdraw it in immi account and create new HAP ID's from your Visa Application once you lodge.

In the 17 page visa appliaction form that u fill in asks you to enter the HAP ID if you have taken the medicals in the last 12 months . For me it is not correct to key in the HAP ID's for which medicals is not completed and might lead to trouble .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## cmaroju

redtar1979 said:


> Got my grant today.
> This forum helped me a lot and answered a lot of my questions.
> 
> Hope everyone get's their grant soon.


Congrats and all the best..


----------



## ryanking

bssanthosh47 said:


> I would suggest to cancel it or withdraw it in immi account and create new HAP ID's from your Visa Application once you lodge.
> 
> In the 17 page visa appliaction form that u fill in asks you to enter the HAP ID if you have taken the medicals in the last 12 months . For me it is not correct to key in the HAP ID's for which medicals is not completed and might lead to trouble .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Okay. Got it. I agree.

So, For this question --> "if you have taken the medicals in the last 12 months", I put NO. and leave the HAP ID blank. 

1. Once I submit the VISA, does it automatically generate a HAP ID and referal letter ? or
2. Do we need to do 'create a new application' and choose 'health declaration' just like I did now ?
3. If yes, cannot I use the health-application I have created now? ( I'll not put HAP ID during visa lodge )


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Guys...I am in the stage of uploading documents for 189 visa. I have claimed partner points. But when uploading documents, I can't see section for uploading work ex and qualification docs for partner. Only Assessment and PTE results needed. Did anyone upload the qualification and work ex docs anyway for partner? Especially when partner points were claimed. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## $andeep

ryanking said:


> Okay. Got it. I agree.
> 
> So, For this question --> "if you have taken the medicals in the last 12 months", I put NO. and leave the HAP ID blank.
> 
> 1. Once I submit the VISA, does it automatically generate a HAP ID and referal letter ? or
> 2. Do we need to do 'create a new application' and choose 'health declaration' just like I did now ?
> 3. If yes, cannot I use the health-application I have created now? ( I'll not put HAP ID during visa lodge )


From Above option (1) is true. Go ahead and submit application, field with health assessment will populate. Click on name of each applicant and generate HAP ID.
This is the sure shot method of linking your HAP ID with VISA application and eliminating all future trouble.


----------



## bssanthosh47

ryanking said:


> Okay. Got it. I agree.
> 
> So, For this question --> "if you have taken the medicals in the last 12 months", I put NO. and leave the HAP ID blank.
> 
> 1. Once I submit the VISA, does it automatically generate a HAP ID and referal letter ? or
> 2. Do we need to do 'create a new application' and choose 'health declaration' just like I did now ?
> 3. If yes, cannot I use the health-application I have created now? ( I'll not put HAP ID during visa lodge )


Yes , Click No for that question.

1. Yes , You can click health assesment under your Visa application page once you lodge and create HAP ID's there and print out the refereal letters.
2. No

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Guys...I am in the stage of uploading documents for 189 visa. I have claimed partner points. But when uploading documents, I can't see section for uploading work ex and qualification docs for partner. Only Assessment and PTE results needed. Did anyone upload the qualification and work ex docs anyway for partner? Especially when partner points were claimed.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


For partner points only requirement is English Test and Skill Assesment . 

You do not claim partner points for their work experience . It is not required to upload .

upload the eucation documents under others section which will pop open once you submit and pay the fees .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## ryanking

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes , Click No for that question.
> 
> 1. Yes , You can click health assesment under your Visa application page once you lodge and create HAP ID's there and print out the refereal letters.
> 2. No
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thank you. Can i cancel the existing hap id anytime ?

I mean can i have it active while i start applying visa and until I submit the visa ?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

ryanking said:


> Thank you. Can i cancel the existing hap id anytime ?
> 
> I mean can i have it active while i start applying visa and until I submit the visa ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Yes , since you have created a new application for health declaration in Immiacount it will be availaible as a separate application and you can cancel anytime .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## KP

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> Do Bank statements and payslips need to be notarized if they are in color?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO: 261313
> ITA 189: 11-AUG-2018
> VISA LODGED: 6-SEP-2018
> CO CONTACT: 12-NOV-2018
> REPLIED TO CO CONTACT:
> GRANT:



I dont think so....
Can you please tell what was CO contact for?


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and best of luck. Kindly update your case on myimmitracker.com


redtar1979 said:


> Got my grant today.
> This forum helped me a lot and answered a lot of my questions.
> 
> Hope everyone get's their grant soon.


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

KP said:


> I dont think so....
> Can you please tell what was CO contact for?


Bank statements with salary credits and EPF statements

----------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO: 261313
ITA 189: 11-AUG-2018
VISA LODGED: 6-SEP-2018
CO CONTACT: 12-NOV-2018
REPLIED TO CO CONTACT:
GRANT:


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Guys...while uploading bank statements, is it required to highlight salary credit transactions? Or should I simply upload it ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## manjusha

Thank you so much


----------



## Sakshikalra

No grants today?


----------



## Airav2AU

Sakshikalra said:


> No grants today?


We have one for September 13. Check immitracker.

Visa Lodge - 14-Sep-2018


----------



## saigrc1

Hi All,

With the blessings of God and wishes from all of you, I got my grant today. It was a 208 days long wait from the day of lodgement and 86 days after CO contact for pf statements despite giving all docs.

All the best for those waiting for their grants and i wish u all get it as soon as possible.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anzcode:261311
Pts:80
EOI : April 16,2018
Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
Visa Lodgement: April 21
CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
Grant : Nov 15,2018
IED : April 27,2019


----------



## suriya8187

Hi guys,

I received my invite on Oct 11 so I
paid visa fees and uploaded some documents but since my wife is pregnant am planning to put my application in hold. My question is
1) Should we do medicals and pcc now or we can do after the child’s birth which is on March 2019?
2) Should I add my wife name in passport to get visa for child along with birth certificate and passport?


----------



## Saif

saigrc1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the blessings of God and wishes from all of you, I got my grant today. It was a 208 days long wait from the day of lodgement and 86 days after CO contact for pf statements despite giving all docs.
> 
> All the best for those waiting for their grants and i wish u all get it as soon as possible.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Nov 15,2018
> IED : April 27,2019


Congratulations and well deserved!


----------



## itsvijay

Hi Friends,

I have a query regarding the health assessment. I got the invite in Nov 2018 round and yet to lodge the visa application. I have done medical tests for both me and my wife last week on 8th Nov. When I check the status of health assessment its still showing "Examinations in Progress" for me but for my wife its "Health Clearance Provided".

Is there anything to worry here and Can I wait till the status change to ""Health Clearance Provided" before lodging visa ? 
I contacted the clinic and they said they already uploaded all reports and the status change is system generated.

I am bit worried because I saw my BP slightly raised during the test though I am completely healthy and don't have any medical issues.

Can anybody suggest whom to contact for this or Can i lodge my visa without worrying about this for now?

Thanks and Regards,
Vijay


----------



## Saif

suriya8187 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my invite on Oct 11 so I
> paid visa fees and uploaded some documents but since my wife is pregnant am planning to put my application in hold. My question is
> 1) Should we do medicals and pcc now or we can do after the child’s birth which is on March 2019?
> 2) Should I add my wife name in passport to get visa for child along with birth certificate and passport?


Many congratulations for good news.
1. You will have to file the visa in 2 mnths anyway else your EOI expires, you get one more invite ideally the next month but it is not certain. Lodging a visa without medical and pcc will invite a CO contact in 3 months, so I'd suggest complete you visa app and lodge the visa within the stipulated time. You can always add your child later which is free of cost.
2. You should, not for the purpose of getting a visa for your child but it can serve as a strong proof of relationship along with a marriage cert for instance. Will help in many ways.

Best of luck to you and your wife


----------



## Saif

itsvijay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding the health assessment. I got the invite in Nov 2018 round and yet to lodge the visa application. I have done medical tests for both me and my wife last week on 8th Nov. When I check the status of health assessment its still showing "Examinations in Progress" for me but for my wife its "Health Clearance Provided".
> 
> Is there anything to worry here and Can I wait till the status change to ""Health Clearance Provided" before lodging visa ?
> I contacted the clinic and they said they already uploaded all reports and the status change is system generated.
> 
> I am bit worried because I saw my BP slightly raised during the test though I am completely healthy and don't have any medical issues.
> 
> Can anybody suggest whom to contact for this or Can i lodge my visa without worrying about this for now?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Vijay


You can lodge your visa without worry, not all reports in the application are updated together. In a day or two your status will also reflect as Health clearance provided, in the worst case they'd advise you for BP control and retest, but I dont think it should happen if the rise was little and you have no medical history. Have patience.


----------



## Vab18

Excited to see 2 people that lodged on 13 September got their visas today! We lodged late at nigh uk time on 17 Sep so 18th September in Oz! Keeping my fingers crossed we might be lucky and get direct grant soon. Really feel for people waiting from earlier this year! Seems they just pick randomly as it can’t be in date order??


----------



## deepz89621

Hi Friends,

I had CO contact yesterday (Aleksandra) , 14-Nov-2018 asking for PTE scores from Portal and Colored Passport Copies.
My agent has responded back today with the documents. When can i expect Grant?

Application Lodge Date : 28-Aug-2018 | Points 80


----------



## itsvijay

saifsd said:


> You can lodge your visa without worry, not all reports in the application are updated together. In a day or two your status will also reflect as Health clearance provided, in the worst case they'd advise you for BP control and retest, but I dont think it should happen if the rise was little and you have no medical history. Have patience.



Thanks saifsd


----------



## Saif

deepz89621 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had CO contact yesterday (Aleksandra) , 14-Nov-2018 asking for PTE scores from Portal and Colored Passport Copies.
> My agent has responded back today with the documents. When can i expect Grant?
> 
> Application Lodge Date : 28-Aug-2018 | Points 80


2-3 months from now, good luck.


----------



## Merry123

*TDS certificate stamping*

Hi,

I have worked in India since 2011 to 2014, I have TDS certificate with e-signature. Is it necessary to stamp the TDS certificate? Could you guys provide me any details on how to get it stamped, as the TDS centre is saying they do not stamp. Also, upon checkingh with my ex-employer I had a similar reply. At present I am working in the UAE.

Appreciate your inputs.

Regards,
VD


----------



## leaps123

*International Travel After Visa Lodge*

Hi friends,

I submitted my *189 visa application last week*. I have taken the PCC but yet to do the Medicals.

In between I am planning to *travel to Thailand *for a 3 day leisure trip along with friends next week. Will that by any means affect the 189 application?

I am asking with respect to Form 80 submitted etc and the travel declarations already made.


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Guys...while uploading bank statements, is it required to highlight salary credit transactions? Or should I simply upload it ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Guys...while uploading bank statements, is it required to highlight salary credit transactions? Or should I simply upload it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Some on forum do that and some don't. I uploaded consildated bank statement pdf as it is.
Your choice.


----------



## amitkb

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Guys...while uploading bank statements, is it required to highlight salary credit transactions? Or should I simply upload it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


By highlighting the salary transactions, you are making it easy for the CO. Final call is yours.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

leaps123 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I submitted my *189 visa application last week*. I have taken the PCC but yet to do the Medicals.
> 
> In between I am planning to *travel to Thailand *for a 3 day leisure trip along with friends next week. Will that by any means affect the 189 application?
> 
> I am asking with respect to Form 80 submitted etc and the travel declarations already made.


No, as you will be away for 3 days only. A trip longer than 14 days have to be notified. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## kiranksahoo

Hi Friends,

I got the invite in this months round and yet to lodge the visa application. I have also submitted EOI for NSW which I want to withdraw now. But I dont see any withdraw or edit option in my skillselect as I got Invite for 189.

Do you know how can I withdraw NSW eoi ?

Thanks and Regards,
Vijay

Sent from my R7sf using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

suriya8187 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my invite on Oct 11 so I
> paid visa fees and uploaded some documents but since my wife is pregnant am planning to put my application in hold. My question is
> 1) Should we do medicals and pcc now or we can do after the child’s birth which is on March 2019?
> 2) Should I add my wife name in passport to get visa for child along with birth certificate and passport?


Don't get Medical done for your wife, when the CO contacts for medical, tell them that your wife is expecting and you will get medicals done after delivery. After delivery update the details in immi account, with Form 1022, details of baby, birth certificate and passport of baby. Your baby will be added free of cost to the application, and will get grant along with you guys.

Best of luck.


----------



## himsrj

suriya8187 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my invite on Oct 11 so I
> paid visa fees and uploaded some documents but since my wife is pregnant am planning to put my application in hold. My question is
> 1) Should we do medicals and pcc now or we can do after the child’s birth which is on March 2019?
> 2) Should I add my wife name in passport to get visa for child along with birth certificate and passport?


File for visa now only.
You can click the tab of applicant is pregnant in your wife's medical referral letter. 
Her x-ray won't be done and further action as per co consideration.


----------



## its.kc

@AsterixArmorica Thanks!!! Great help to everyone here in this forum. All the best!


----------



## Merry123

*Income Tax TDS certificate attestation*

Dear All,

I have a query, I have worked in India for 2 and half years of which 2 years of my experience is considered in ACS. So, while submitting documents I am planning to included tax documents Form 16 and TDS certificates. But my TDS certificate is not attested, as they have e -signatures on them. Is it mandatory to get them attested? If yes, How can I get them attested, as I stay in UAE currently.

Appreciate your inputs on the same.

Thanks.


----------



## cssrivathsan

Congratulations. Enjoy


----------



## cssrivathsan

saigrc1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the blessings of God and wishes from all of you, I got my grant today. It was a 208 days long wait from the day of lodgement and 86 days after CO contact for pf statements despite giving all docs.
> 
> All the best for those waiting for their grants and i wish u all get it as soon as possible.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Nov 15,2018
> IED : April 27,2019



Congrats...


----------



## cssrivathsan

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> Do Bank statements and payslips need to be notarized if they are in color?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO: 261313
> ITA 189: 11-AUG-2018
> VISA LODGED: 6-SEP-2018
> CO CONTACT: 12-NOV-2018
> REPLIED TO CO CONTACT:
> GRANT:


I uploaded the bank statements and pay slips as-is since they are colored. I believe that has been the precedence and followed by many of the forum members.


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys urgent get required. Can I pay the visa fee if I ask my mom to make forex card in her name. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

vivinlobo said:


> Guys urgent get required. Can I pay the visa fee if I ask my mom to make forex card in her name.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Sure. No issue.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Sure. No issue.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. Do you know the documents required for making forex card

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## itspuneetv

Does any one have idea about how DHA picks cases? Do they assess cases based on occupation code or all case go into a single pool and treated in queue based on date of visa lodged?


----------



## charan0488

atifiqbal1985 said:


> No, as you will be away for 3 days only. A trip longer than 14 days have to be notified. Enjoy your trip.




Hi Guys,

I am also in a similar situation. I am currently on 457 visa and have received invite on 11 Nov. I submitted the application today. 

I am planning to go to India in December, for 3 weeks (during christmas break). Could you please let me know if i need to submit any form.


Thanks,
Charan


----------



## kkjuly15

In the PTE score report email, the following is listed as the recipients of the score. I hope I have selected the correct one. Do we need to send to any other recipients?

Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA Visa Applications 

Cheers.


----------



## ryanking

atifiqbal1985 said:


> No, as you will be away for 3 days only. A trip longer than 14 days have to be notified. Enjoy your trip.


Hi , can you explain a bit more on this ?
Are we not supposed to travel after visa submission ? 
I am planning to do visa submission by dec 1st week. And i have a planned trip for 15 days to India for christmas holidays..

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

kkjuly15 said:


> In the PTE score report email, the following is listed as the recipients of the score. I hope I have selected the correct one. Do we need to send to any other recipients?
> 
> Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA Visa Applications
> 
> Cheers.


Nope, only DHA. That will do.


----------



## ryanking

Hi all,
Will there be a issue , if we are doing medicals from a country other than the country of residence ?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanan42

Kindly help me with the below questions:
1.
Statutory declaration for visa submission is different from ACS ?.
I was told by an agent that only self declared stat declaration is valid and it won't be accepted by CO if stat Dec is made by supervisor.

I did my stat Dec by supervisor only. He said it's not valid

2.
My spouse got acs positive for business analyst. We have all relevant documents and proof for that. 
Now she is working as HR in IT domain.
In form 80 and 1221 do we have to mention all employments irrespective of ACS outcome ?


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Thanks bro. Do you know the documents required for making forex card
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


For HDFC only passport and Aadhaar. May be keep PAN for cover.


----------



## GoodToGo

Hi Guys, got my 189 on September 19th. Went to Australia and came close to getting a job but had to come back. Now if I renter, will I have any issues? I don't need to show any proof of residence do I ?


----------



## DefCon

No! Your PR is valid indefinitely and it's multiple entries. Only after 5 years you will need a Residents Return application. It's a bit more complicated than I made it sound, but right now don't worry.



GoodToGo said:


> Hi Guys, got my 189 on September 19th. Went to Australia and came close to getting a job but had to come back. Now if I renter, will I have any issues? I don't need to show any proof of residence do I ?


----------



## wrecker

itspuneetv said:


> Does any one have idea about how DHA picks cases? Do they assess cases based on occupation code or all case go into a single pool and treated in queue based on date of visa lodged?


Most likely they go into a single pool and get queued. But the "granting" doesn't really have clear logic. 

For e.g. People who lodged after I received an Immi Assessment Commence mail have got grants but not me. The no. of days for them to get grant is lesser then the time I spent waiting after Immi Assessment Commence mail. 

What I think happens is, 50% of cases get straight grants in 2 to 4 months. Around 25 to 30% Get CO contacts. These people get grants in another 2 to 3 months time. Around 5% Get Immi Assessment Commence mail. The rest 10% have no clue what's going on. These 15% have no clear pattern regarding grant time. 

Anyway, I rant as I reach 180 days of waiting...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020

ryanking said:


> Hi all,
> Will there be a issue , if we are doing medicals from a country other than the country of residence ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


you can only do medicals from the DHA authorized physicians, the country doesn't matter.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys they are asking visa and tickets for opening a forex card. Can someone share their experience of opening a forex card? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

vivinlobo said:


> Guys they are asking visa and tickets for opening a forex card. Can someone share their experience of opening a forex card?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I went to the bank (HDFC) and told them I need the Forex card for visa payment. The bank guy filled my form on his PC and put a random date (I think 15 Nov) as my travel start date.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## snirav89

wrecker said:


> Most likely they go into a single pool and get queued. But the "granting" doesn't really have clear logic.
> 
> For e.g. People who lodged after I received an Immi Assessment Commence mail have got grants but not me. The no. of days for them to get grant is lesser then the time I spent waiting after Immi Assessment Commence mail.
> 
> What I think happens is, 50% of cases get straight grants in 2 to 4 months. Around 25 to 30% Get CO contacts. These people get grants in another 2 to 3 months time. Around 5% Get Immi Assessment Commence mail. The rest 10% have no clue what's going on. These 15% have no clear pattern regarding grant time.
> 
> Anyway, I rant as I reach 180 days of waiting...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Right Wrecker..
I m also in same boat..
It is a Embarrassing Moment.
Lodge in Feb Immi Ass Comm Got in july still waiting waiting and waiting..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

snirav89 said:


> Right Wrecker..
> I m also in same boat..
> It is a Embarrassing Moment.
> Lodge in Feb Immi Ass Comm Got in july still waiting waiting and waiting..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You, sir, have been waiting far longer than me! I can only imagine your frustration. 

Anyway, let's keep our fingers crossed and keep praying...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and all the best. Kindly update immitracker.


saigrc1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the blessings of God and wishes from all of you, I got my grant today. It was a 208 days long wait from the day of lodgement and 86 days after CO contact for pf statements despite giving all docs.
> 
> All the best for those waiting for their grants and i wish u all get it as soon as possible.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Nov 15,2018
> IED : April 27,2019


----------



## ramanan42

How long a statutory declaration is valid ? I got 15 months back.. is it still valid ?


----------



## Immigrantno1

ramanan42 said:


> How long a statutory declaration is valid ? I got 15 months back.. is it still valid ?


Hi Ramanan
It depends on country its made and valid for. For all made in india for acs assessment purpose, valid till the time all facts stated in sd stand true. New sd has to be made when facts stated are to be changed.
Thanks and Regards


----------



## ramanan42

Thanks you. I have got promoted but role is the same..

Do I have to get new one ?


----------



## ramanan42

Is PAN card a mandatory document? I have a spelling mistake in my name in pan card.


----------



## wrecker

ramanan42 said:


> Thanks you. I have got promoted but role is the same..
> 
> Do I have to get new one ?


You should get a new one just to keep your file updated...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

ramanan42 said:


> Is PAN card a mandatory document? I have a spelling mistake in my name in pan card.


Aadhar Card and Passport are good enough national identity documents 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanan42

Thank you wrecker


----------



## itsvijay

Hi all,

I got the invite in nov round 261313, 75 pts(189). I have also submitted EOI for NSW (190) in the same skillselect account which I want to withdraw now. But I dont see any option to withdraw or edit option.

Do you know how can I withdraw NSW eoi submitted?


----------



## ramanan42

I got invited in November rounded and I am in tricky situation.

Can you help me with the below queries ?
My wife worked as Business analyst.
Her education qualification Is
Bachelor in information technology
MBA in marketing and hr

We applied ACS for bachelor's only not for master's

Now.
1. ACS will only consider our highest degree for assessment ?
2. Did we falsely claim points by not showing master degree ?

Asking these because i am not sure whether I have to MBA in form 80


----------



## fireblazerr

i got an invite for 189 visa. when filling the application , i was asked to submit a bunch of docs and PCC is one of them. can i submit PCC later after making the payment or should i obtain it first. i have 30 days before the invite expires.


----------



## Immigrantno1

ramanan42 said:


> I got invited in November rounded and I am in tricky situation.
> 
> Can you help me with the below queries ?
> My wife worked as Business analyst.
> Her education qualification Is
> Bachelor in information technology
> MBA in marketing and hr
> 
> We applied ACS for bachelor's only not for master's
> 
> Now.
> 1. ACS will only consider our highest degree for assessment ?
> 2. Did we falsely claim points by not showing master degree ?
> 
> Asking these because i am not sure whether I have to MBA in form 80


Hi
Do not show her masters degree. For that time write down was searching jobs and was supported by parents.

Thanks and Regarfs


----------



## ramanan42

Thank you


----------



## ramanan42

All non relevant full time employment for which we haven't claimed points we can add in form 80 right.


----------



## shekar.ym

Vab18 said:


> Excited to see 2 people that lodged on 13 September got their visas today! We lodged late at nigh uk time on 17 Sep so 18th September in Oz! Keeping my fingers crossed we might be lucky and get direct grant soon. Really feel for people waiting from earlier this year! Seems they just pick randomly as it can’t be in date order??


good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

saigrc1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the blessings of God and wishes from all of you, I got my grant today. It was a 208 days long wait from the day of lodgement and 86 days after CO contact for pf statements despite giving all docs.
> 
> All the best for those waiting for their grants and i wish u all get it as soon as possible.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anzcode:261311
> Pts:80
> EOI : April 16,2018
> Invite received : April 18,2018 for 189
> Visa Lodgement: April 21
> CO Contact: Aug 21 for Pf statements
> Grant : Nov 15,2018
> IED : April 27,2019


Congrats and good luck bro


----------



## shekar.ym

ramanan42 said:


> All non relevant full time employment for which we haven't claimed points we can add in form 80 right.


yes


----------



## Immigrantno1

ramanan42 said:


> All non relevant full time employment for which we haven't claimed points we can add in form 80 right.


Hi 
It says to give detail of all employement and unemployment.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Mohammed786

Disclose everything in form 80, whether relevant qualification or non-relevant. Same goes for the job too.



ramanan42 said:


> I got invited in November rounded and I am in tricky situation.
> 
> Can you help me with the below queries ?
> My wife worked as Business analyst.
> Her education qualification Is
> Bachelor in information technology
> MBA in marketing and hr
> 
> We applied ACS for bachelor's only not for master's
> 
> Now.
> 1. ACS will only consider our highest degree for assessment ?
> 2. Did we falsely claim points by not showing master degree ?
> 
> Asking these because i am not sure whether I have to MBA in form 80


----------



## ramanan42

Thank you all.. expat forum is best than Mara agents.one Mara agent today told me my third person stat declaration is wrong and immigration officials only accept self stat Dec for roles and responsibilities


----------



## wrecker

ramanan42 said:


> All non relevant full time employment for which we haven't claimed points we can add in form 80 right.


You SHOULD, not "can". You are required to declare everything in Form 80...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rajrethnam

ramanan42 said:


> Thank you all.. expat forum is best than Mara agents.one Mara agent today told me my third person stat declaration is wrong and immigration officials only accept self stat Dec for roles and responsibilities


Hi ramanan42, 

Please let me know if the third person stat declaration is valid to be uploaded for 189 visa application.

Thanks!


----------



## rajrethnam

Hi All, 

I have few questions in visa documents to be uploaded.

1. Is bank statement mandatory to be submitted? I have submitted all the pay slips from my date of employment (2011), ITR, form 16, PF statements.
2. I am able to download the statements from 2017 only from online. Is it fine if I can provide for 2017 and 2018 bank statements?

Thanks!


----------



## wrecker

rajrethnam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have few questions in visa documents to be uploaded.
> 
> 1. Is bank statement mandatory to be submitted? I have submitted all the pay slips from my date of employment (2011), ITR, form 16, PF statements.
> 2. I am able to download the statements from 2017 only from online. Is it fine if I can provide for 2017 and 2018 bank statements?
> 
> Thanks!


CO tend to ask for Bank statements these days. so try to see if you can upload all. Otherwise atleast upload whatever you have with a note explaining why you did not upload previous years.

All the best!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

Immigrantno1 said:


> ramanan42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got invited in November rounded and I am in tricky situation.
> 
> Can you help me with the below queries ?
> My wife worked as Business analyst.
> Her education qualification Is
> Bachelor in information technology
> MBA in marketing and hr
> 
> We applied ACS for bachelor's only not for master's
> 
> Now.
> 1. ACS will only consider our highest degree for assessment ?
> 2. Did we falsely claim points by not showing master degree ?
> 
> Asking these because i am not sure whether I have to MBA in form 80
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Do not show her masters degree. For that time write down was searching jobs and was supported by parents.
> 
> Thanks and Regarfs
Click to expand...

You are essentially asking him to lie on his form 80. Never do that, to lie is one's own decision but don't give additional confidence to him. It has been seen time and again in this forum that withholding information from DHA will come back to bite applicants in some or other way.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ramanan42 said:


> I got invited in November rounded and I am in tricky situation.
> 
> Can you help me with the below queries ?
> My wife worked as Business analyst.
> Her education qualification Is
> Bachelor in information technology
> MBA in marketing and hr
> 
> We applied ACS for bachelor's only not for master's
> 
> Now.
> 1. ACS will only consider our highest degree for assessment ?
> 2. Did we falsely claim points by not showing master degree ?
> 
> Asking these because i am not sure whether I have to MBA in form 80


Not sure if you have to include non relevant education for ACS - but I wouldn't lie on Form 80. Mention everything and be as honest and transparent as possible.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ramanan42 said:


> All non relevant full time employment for which we haven't claimed points we can add in form 80 right.


Yes. 

Form 80 defines employment broadly - so volunteer gig's, internships, part-time, casual etc all have to be listed. 

It is a security check document, not a skilled employment verification document.


----------



## Jigneshpatel1

hhhh


itsvijay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding the health assessment. I got the invite in Nov 2018 round and yet to lodge the visa application. I have done medical tests for both me and my wife last week on 8th Nov. When I check the status of health assessment its still showing "Examinations in Progress" for me but for my wife its "Health Clearance Provided".
> 
> Is there anything to worry here and Can I wait till the status change to ""Health Clearance Provided" before lodging visa ?
> I contacted the clinic and they said they already uploaded all reports and the status change is system generated.
> 
> I am bit worried because I saw my BP slightly raised during the test though I am completely healthy and don't have any medical issues.
> 
> Can anybody suggest whom to contact for this or Can i lodge my visa without worrying about this for now?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Vijay


----------



## Jigneshpatel1

Hi there, 
As long as you have completed the health examination and the status shows in progress you can move ahead with application.

Just tick "yes" in the question where it asks if you have completed health examination in 12 months and mention your HAP ID. 

Increase in blood pressure is a normal phenomena during these times, where you have many stressors active. I am guessing increase in BP could just be white collar. Also the penal of physicians who check the submitted report takes this in account. Don't worry! Many of us have been there. Go ahead and submit your application.



itsvijay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding the health assessment. I got the invite in Nov 2018 round and yet to lodge the visa application. I have done medical tests for both me and my wife last week on 8th Nov. When I check the status of health assessment its still showing "Examinations in Progress" for me but for my wife its "Health Clearance Provided".
> 
> Is there anything to worry here and Can I wait till the status change to ""Health Clearance Provided" before lodging visa ?
> I contacted the clinic and they said they already uploaded all reports and the status change is system generated.
> 
> I am bit worried because I saw my BP slightly raised during the test though I am completely healthy and don't have any medical issues.
> 
> Can anybody suggest whom to contact for this or Can i lodge my visa without worrying about this for now?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Vijay


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jascha

Hi All

I have claimed points for last 10 years, but I have PF docs only for last 3 years. Is there any way we can get our old PF docs?

Thanks


----------



## kristinacastro

shekar.ym said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to see 2 people that lodged on 13 September got their visas today! We lodged late at nigh uk time on 17 Sep so 18th September in Oz! Keeping my fingers crossed we might be lucky and get direct grant soon. Really feel for people waiting from earlier this year! Seems they just pick randomly as it can’t be in date order??
> 
> 
> 
> good luck
Click to expand...

I hope you get yours soon as that would make me closer to grant or CO contact.. I noticed that the grant jumped from Sep 6 to Sep 13 in 1 day. So there's a chance they would pick those who lodged around Sep 17-20, again a chance, so let's just hope for the best!


----------



## jenvas

Hi, where do I upload bank statement? As the one under work experience says , bank statement - business. Should I upload it under Others (under work experience)?


----------



## kristinacastro

Jigneshpatel1 said:


> Hi there,
> As long as you have completed the health examination and the status shows in progress you can move ahead with application.
> 
> Just tick "yes" in the question where it asks if you have completed health examination in 12 months and mention your HAP ID.
> 
> Increase in blood pressure is a normal phenomena during these times, where you have many stressors active. I am guessing increase in BP could just be white collar. Also the penal of physicians who check the submitted report takes this in account. Don't worry! Many of us have been there. Go ahead and submit your application.
> 
> 
> 
> itsvijay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding the health assessment. I got the invite in Nov 2018 round and yet to lodge the visa application. I have done medical tests for both me and my wife last week on 8th Nov. When I check the status of health assessment its still showing "Examinations in Progress" for me but for my wife its "Health Clearance Provided".
> 
> Is there anything to worry here and Can I wait till the status change to ""Health Clearance Provided" before lodging visa ?
> I contacted the clinic and they said they already uploaded all reports and the status change is system generated.
> 
> I am bit worried because I saw my BP slightly raised during the test though I am completely healthy and don't have any medical issues.
> 
> Can anybody suggest whom to contact for this or Can i lodge my visa without worrying about this for now?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Vijay
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Just follow up again with the clinic if not cleared in few days. I got same case, found out the clinic loaded my husband's results in another HAP ID. If I didnt checked carefully that would cause me a big trouble!


----------



## ryanking

My sister and my bro-in-law are australian citizens and living with their children in brisbane for more than 10 years.
1. Can i attach any letter from my sister / bro-in-law during visa lodge to add more weightage ? 
2. If yes , what details should be included in the letter ? 
3. Any of their docs I could upload ? 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## hopebest

Hello All,
When CO asks for more evidence for marriage, does this type of case take more time than other CO queries? We got CO contact on 18th Aug and got to know other people who received CO query around same time already received grants.


----------



## intruder_

ryanking said:


> My sister and my bro-in-law are australian citizens and living with their children in brisbane for more than 10 years.
> 1. Can i attach any letter from my sister / bro-in-law during visa lodge to add more weightage ?
> 2. If yes , what details should be included in the letter ?
> 3. Any of their docs I could upload ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


You can add them as your contacts in Australia in Form 80 and 1221. There is no provision to add any such letters which have know benefits and have not come across any applicants providing them AFAIK.


----------



## AGupta

Hi All,

I got the invite in Nov round and now proceeding for the steps ahead. As I understand, one can get the medicals done before actually lodging the Visa so that you don't wait for CO to ask for Medicals later. 

1) Can you please sugguest the actual steps and/or link from where to start ahead? Just confirming that you have to create your account on Immigration site and then start with Medical tests after generating HAP ID? Also I heard you need to get a Health Declaration Certificate too?
2) Are these 2 different things or same?

Can anyone please provide the actual steps and links to proceed ahead?

Appreciate your response and help 

Thanks


----------



## shekar.ym

Jascha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have claimed points for last 10 years, but I have PF docs only for last 3 years. Is there any way we can get our old PF docs?
> 
> Thanks


you can raise a grievance request here https://epfigms.gov.in/

but if your companies have their own PF trust, then you need to ask them.


----------



## shekar.ym

AGupta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invite in Nov round and now proceeding for the steps ahead. As I understand, one can get the medicals done before actually lodging the Visa so that you don't wait for CO to ask for Medicals later.
> 
> 1) Can you please sugguest the actual steps and/or link from where to start ahead? Just confirming that you have to create your account on Immigration site and then start with Medical tests after generating HAP ID? Also I heard you need to get a Health Declaration Certificate too?
> 2) Are these 2 different things or same?
> 
> Can anyone please provide the actual steps and links to proceed ahead?
> 
> Appreciate your response and help
> 
> Thanks



When you accept the invite on skill select, you can create an immi account.
as part of filling the application in immi account, you can generate HAP id. Using HAP id, you can book an appointment with the closest panel doctor/clinic. Your medical reports will be automatically linked to your application in a weeks time.

You can generate HAP Id and do medicals even after paying fee/ lodging the visa.


----------



## Uzma_M

Hello Expats, what to fill in question nos. 22 of Form 80. Like only one line or proper explanation. 

Question is 1: why are you traveling to Australia?
Please suggest. Thanks


----------



## AGupta

Continuing to this, I just viewed one of the videos where it is shown that once you create your immi account, you need to create a Health Declaration Certification.

In its process, you need to choose Visa you are going to apply for and there's a radio button where you need to select " Whether teh applicant already submitted a Visa application for this subclass and are they waiting for a decision to be made by the Department on that application ?"

In our case, I hope we need to select "No", can you please confirm?

Thanks




AGupta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invite in Nov round and now proceeding for the steps ahead. As I understand, one can get the medicals done before actually lodging the Visa so that you don't wait for CO to ask for Medicals later.
> 
> 1) Can you please sugguest the actual steps and/or link from where to start ahead? Just confirming that you have to create your account on Immigration site and then start with Medical tests after generating HAP ID? Also I heard you need to get a Health Declaration Certificate too?
> 2) Are these 2 different things or same?
> 
> Can anyone please provide the actual steps and links to proceed ahead?
> 
> Appreciate your response and help
> 
> Thanks


----------



## AGupta

Thanks for the response, Shekhar..

I am told that you shouldn't accept the invite first becuase then you would not be able to get Medicals on your own, you don't see that option on Immi account. However, if you create Immi account prior to acceptance of invite, then you can get the HAP ID generated and get the medicals done. This way you wouldn't have to wait until CO is assigned and he asks for Medicals.

Can you or anyone please confirm if you really could get the HAP ID generated immediately after accepting the invite and before CO is assigned.

Thanks



shekar.ym said:


> When you accept the invite on skill select, you can create an immi account.
> as part of filling the application in immi account, you can generate HAP id. Using HAP id, you can book an appointment with the closest panel doctor/clinic. Your medical reports will be automatically linked to your application in a weeks time.
> 
> You can generate HAP Id and do medicals even after paying fee/ lodging the visa.


----------



## shekar.ym

AGupta said:


> Thanks for the response, Shekhar..
> 
> I am told that you shouldn't accept the invite first becuase then you would not be able to get Medicals on your own, you don't see that option on Immi account. However, if you create Immi account prior to acceptance of invite, then you can get the HAP ID generated and get the medicals done. This way you wouldn't have to wait until CO is assigned and he asks for Medicals.
> 
> Can you or anyone please confirm if you really could get the HAP ID generated immediately after accepting the invite and before CO is assigned.
> 
> Thanks


bro..i am not sure who is guiding you on this. Please read the thread 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337

or take help of some MARA agent to lodge your application in a right way.


----------



## luvjd

AGupta said:


> Thanks for the response, Shekhar..
> 
> I am told that you shouldn't accept the invite first becuase then you would not be able to get Medicals on your own, you don't see that option on Immi account. However, if you create Immi account prior to acceptance of invite, then you can get the HAP ID generated and get the medicals done. This way you wouldn't have to wait until CO is assigned and he asks for Medicals.
> 
> Can you or anyone please confirm if you really could get the HAP ID generated immediately after accepting the invite and before CO is assigned.
> 
> Thanks


Here is what you need to do exactly.
1. Go to immi account web page and create an account.
2 Follow the process outlined here (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf)
After you complete your medical tests,
3. Go to skill select and accept the invitation, which will take you to the immi account page
4. Log in using your immi account login id and password.
5. Start your 189/190 application and enter your HAP id in the medical page ( I don't remember this exactly)

Even if you accept and create the immi account through that, as long as you have not submitted the visa you can do the health checkup and use the HAP id in the visa application.

*By the way, make sure you save the HAP ids. Save the pdf files generated for the health checkup. There is no way to know your HAP id if you lose those pdfs'.*


----------



## kristinacastro

shekar.ym said:


> AGupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response, Shekhar..
> 
> I am told that you shouldn't accept the invite first becuase then you would not be able to get Medicals on your own, you don't see that option on Immi account. However, if you create Immi account prior to acceptance of invite, then you can get the HAP ID generated and get the medicals done. This way you wouldn't have to wait until CO is assigned and he asks for Medicals.
> 
> Can you or anyone please confirm if you really could get the HAP ID generated immediately after accepting the invite and before CO is assigned.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> bro..i am not sure who is guiding you on this. Please read the thread
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337
> 
> or take help of some MARA agent to lodge your application in a right way.
Click to expand...

This is true and it worked for me when I lodged last Sept'18. I generated my own HAP ID first before lodging my Visa. Did not need to wait for CO contact for HAP ID. Medical is needed anyway so why wait 😉


----------



## farooq41

luvjd said:


> Here is what you need to do exactly.
> 1. Go to immi account web page and create an account.
> 2 Follow the process outlined here (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf)
> After you complete your medical tests,
> 3. Go to skill select and accept the invitation, which will take you to the immi account page
> 4. Log in using your immi account login id and password.
> 5. Start your 189/190 application and enter your HAP id in the medical page ( I don't remember this exactly)
> 
> Even if you accept and create the immi account through that, as long as you have not submitted the visa you can do the health checkup and use the HAP id in the visa application.
> 
> *By the way, make sure you save the HAP ids. Save the pdf files generated for the health checkup. There is no way to know your HAP id if you lose those pdfs'.*


One can still know Hap Ids from the acknowledgement letter the medical center provides after the test.


----------



## deepak21

Hi experts,

I got invite on Nov 11(subclass 189) and in the process of collecting docs.

I have a query related to health assessment.

My wife is having a medical condition due to which I want to delay our health assessment for maybe another month (as she is under treatment) but at the same time I don't want to fall to the end of the queue by not applying visa. So need ur expert advice as to which of the below option would be suitable.

1. Lodge visa with all the available docs and wait for CO to ask for health assessment.
(but this would certainly increase my processing time as it would take sometime for CO allocation and then for health assessment as they might ask my wife to undergo additional test coz of her current medical condition which wild further delay the process).

2. Create a HAP ID while lodging visa(using same login a/c) so that HAP Id gets mapped to my visa. Lodge the visa with all the docs but do the health assessment later i.e after I have submitted my visa application.
I am not sure if it's even possible to create a HAP Id while lodging visa or to lodge the visa if the health assessment is not initiated or completed.
Also what is the validity of HAP ID once generated. Do we need to complete the test within some stipulated time ?

3. Is it allowed to do the health assessment on our own if we have already lodged a visa application ? Or do we need to wait until CO ask for it. I read contradicting view on this hence confused. Also check the below snapshot for immigration Dept.

My intention is to reduce the processing time delay considering the medical condition. I know it takes some time to assign a CO hence wanted to use that time as the waiting period before health assessment.

Thanks in advance for your help.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

deepak21 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I got invite on Nov 11(subclass 189) and in the process of collecting docs.
> 
> I have a query related to health assessment.
> 
> My wife is having a medical condition due to which I want to delay our health assessment for maybe another month (as she is under treatment) but at the same time I don't want to fall to the end of the queue by not applying visa. So need ur expert advice as to which of the below option would be suitable.
> 
> 1. Lodge visa with all the available docs and wait for CO to ask for health assessment.
> (but this would certainly increase my processing time as it would take sometime for CO allocation and then for health assessment as they might ask my wife to undergo additional test coz of her current medical condition which wild further delay the process).
> 
> 2. Create a HAP ID while lodging visa(using same login a/c) so that HAP Id gets mapped to my visa. Lodge the visa with all the docs but do the health assessment later i.e after I have submitted my visa application.
> I am not sure if it's even possible to create a HAP Id while lodging visa or to lodge the visa if the health assessment is not initiated or completed.
> Also what is the validity of HAP ID once generated. Do we need to complete the test within some stipulated time ?
> 
> 3. Is it allowed to do the health assessment on our own if we have already lodged a visa application ? Or do we need to wait until CO ask for it. I read contradicting view on this hence confused. Also check the below snapshot for immigration Dept.
> 
> My intention is to reduce the processing time delay considering the medical condition. I know it takes some time to assign a CO hence wanted to use that time as the waiting period before health assessment.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Dont worry about processing times especially when you are aware that there MIGHT be a medical condition that can affect your visa.

As you said, lodge the visa and wait for CO to ask for medicals. Sure, that adds a delay but what's more important? A visa with a delay or no visa? 

If you think the condition is something that can really affect visa outcome, consider consulting an immigration lawyer, based out of Australia if possible, who specialize in cases having complex medical conditions. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

My mom would open a credit card in India for a limit which is greater than the visa fee. Would this be accepted for the visa payment? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> My mom would open a credit card in India for a limit which is greater than the visa fee. Would this be accepted for the visa payment?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Yes. That should be fine. I used my uncle's card to make the payment. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

wrecker said:


> Yes. That should be fine. I used my uncle's card to make the payment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. I want to ask in form 80 do I need to mention the gaps between employment because there is gap of 2-3 days in between switch over of my job and my recent employment has a gap of one month from my previous employer?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> Thanks bro. I want to ask in form 80 do I need to mention the gaps between employment because there is gap of 2-3 days in between switch over of my job and my recent employment has a gap of one month from my previous employer??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Yes. It doesn't harm. The more accurate details you put in, the easier for CO to process your file. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

wrecker said:


> Yes. It doesn't harm. The more accurate details you put in, the easier for CO to process your file.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


1.So the period from my birth to my first employment should be entered as unemployed? .

2.But a situation here is that I don't have proper documentation of my first job, may be if I dig through files I might get an offer letter. Do I need to enter that as well. Is a document evidence necessary for the employment which I won't claim points? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

ryanking said:


> My sister and my bro-in-law are australian citizens and living with their children in brisbane for more than 10 years.
> 1. Can i attach any letter from my sister / bro-in-law during visa lodge to add more weightage ?
> 2. If yes , what details should be included in the letter ?
> 3. Any of their docs I could upload ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


As long as you are related to Scott Morrison, Peter Dutton or David coleman and manage to get a letter from them or manage to get them to make a call the Immigration office ; you case will get the highest weightage   (kidding)

Nothing else works my friend , no blood relative references works . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> 1.So the period from my birth to my first employment should be entered as unemployed? .
> 
> 2.But a situation here is that I don't have proper documentation of my first job, may be if I dig through files I might get an offer letter. Do I need to enter that as well. Is a document evidence necessary for the employment which I won't claim points?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


1. Correct 

2. Disclose whatever details you have and mention on the last page that you don't have any documentation regarding it. My wife used to take tuitions for kids part time when she was still studying. We declared it and mentioned that we did not have any documentation regarding it since it was just part time and taken up as and when needed. For irrelevant experience and jobs, they won't ask for any details.

However note that if CO finds something in Form 80 which suggests a negative character assessment they might ask more details on it. It's 1 in 1000 cases. So don't worry too much about it. Fill it to the best of your knowledge and check atleast 5 times and have your spouse check it another couple of times. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak21

wrecker said:


> Dont worry about processing times especially when you are aware that there MIGHT be a medical condition that can affect your visa.
> 
> As you said, lodge the visa and wait for CO to ask for medicals. Sure, that adds a delay but what's more important? A visa with a delay or no visa?
> 
> If you think the condition is something that can really affect visa outcome, consider consulting an immigration lawyer, based out of Australia if possible, who specialize in cases having complex medical conditions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi wrecker, 
Thanks for your quick response.

The medical condition(Tuberculosis) would probably not risk our visa as she is under treatment which would complete in another 1 month. 

She has recovered almost completely and its not something that should have any adverse effect on our visa.

She would probably have to undergo some extra test during health assessment to confirm that she has recovered completely and that would add extra delay of around 2 months. 
I want her to undergo health assessment after she has completed her current treatment course(i.e. after 1 month) to ensure that she gets cleared in the test.

So do u still suggest we should wait for the CO to ask for health assessment.

How about option- 2 or 3 above.

Is there any other better suggestion.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

vivinlobo said:


> Thanks bro. I want to ask in form 80 do I need to mention the gaps between employment because there is gap of 2-3 days in between switch over of my job and my recent employment has a gap of one month from my previous employer??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


In form 80 you cant narrow down to dates . It will pick month and year in the field where u need to mention the duration .

So 2,3 days is not a worry and every one has it .

One month needs to be mentioned as unemployed and reason needs to be given . say you took a break for one month and joined the new job something like that 

You need to give entire history in form 80 . disclose everything and do not hide anything .
Mention the job which was irrelevant too and u need not show any proof for the same if you are not claiming points .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## wrecker

deepak21 said:


> Hi wrecker,
> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> The medical condition(Tuberculosis) would probably not risk our visa as she is under treatment which would complete in another 1 month.
> 
> She has recovered almost completely and its not something that should have any adverse effect on our visa.
> 
> She would probably have to undergo some extra test during health assessment to confirm that she has recovered completely and that would add extra delay of around 2 months.
> I want her to undergo health assessment after she has completed her current treatment course(i.e. after 1 month) to ensure that she gets cleared in the test.
> 
> So do u still suggest we should wait for the CO to ask for health assessment.
> 
> How about option- 2 or 3 above.
> 
> Is there any other better suggestion.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


All of them are the same options in some way. My suggestion would be wait for CO to contact and then go for medicals. It serves two purposes:

1. You become aware that your file has been looked at and if you are lucky, CO doesn't want anything else apart from medicals.

2. The medicals date can be postponed slightly more if required I.e. you would get 28 days after CO contact to complete medicals. Also, this is the process which people followed in the past. You did the medicals only when CO asked for it, so it's safe that way.

If your wife is affected by TB, that's something you should take seriously since TB cases are liable for rejection. If you have even slightest doubt, take an experts Guidance on how to proceed. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mishasn

Hey everyone,
My husband has 10 years of experience. Do we need to provide salary slips for all 10 years? Also what about the tax return? Do we also need to provide promotion/increment letters from office?


----------



## Saif

jenvas said:


> Hi, where do I upload bank statement? As the one under work experience says , bank statement - business. Should I upload it under Others (under work experience)?


That confused me as well, but I uploaded under Bank Statements-Business, at least it says Bank Statements.


----------



## ryanking

Hi all.,
Can someone please tell the exact name of the Form which is accepted as valid IT returns. ( For India )
And what information must be available in those forms.

Please help guys. 
Am just trying to gather as many emp-docs as possible, as I dont have the main docs ( payslip , bank statement) for some of the claimed employment years for my first company.


----------



## deepz89621

saifsd said:


> 2-3 months from now, good luck.


Thanks for the luck. But why is that after Initial CO contact again they take equal or i should say even more amount of time as compared to Initial contact. Is there a CO contacted profiles queue separately running?


----------



## Saif

deepz89621 said:


> Thanks for the luck. But why is that after Initial CO contact again they take equal or i should say even more amount of time as compared to Initial contact. Is there a CO contacted profiles queue separately running?


No idea mate but it is a trend that we've seen, Direct grants and post CO contact timelines have been comparable...but nothing is set on rocks these days, so you never know.


----------



## ramanan42

I thank everyone who have replied for my post.

You guys have been a great help

Now I have an another query
I have stat declaration by my current supervisor for my current employment which was assessed by ACS.
My agent who is registered says third party stat is not valid for immigration Dept and asked me to do self declaration .

When I questioned him , he said Im migration and acs Dept are two different entities and immigration Dept don't encourage 3rd person documents.

I'm super confused because of this.

Please help.


----------



## deepz89621

Thats correct. You need to gather all of that and upload. It is always good to provide as many supporting docs limiting to 60/person though.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vivinlobo said:


> 1.So the period from my birth to my first employment should be entered as unemployed? .
> 
> 2.But a situation here is that I don't have proper documentation of my first job, may be if I dig through files I might get an offer letter. Do I need to enter that as well. Is a document evidence necessary for the employment which I won't claim points?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


1 - That's what I did!  

2 - I don't have evidence of all my odd jobs and volunteer gig's either but included them all. Generally, if you haven't claimed points for skilled employment you don't need to provide evidence for that employment.


----------



## Saif

GoodToGo said:


> Hi Guys, got my 189 on September 19th. Went to Australia and came close to getting a job but had to come back. Now if I renter, will I have any issues? I don't need to show any proof of residence do I ?


Hi GoodToGo, it would be interesting to know why you came back despite getting close to finding a job, what is your job profile, how was your overall experience, only if you want to share...
Why dont you come over to IC's thread where we discuss such experiences in detail. Here's the link...

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1466544-settling-australia-5.html


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ramanan42 said:


> I thank everyone who have replied for my post.
> 
> You guys have been a great help
> 
> Now I have an another query
> I have stat declaration by my current supervisor for my current employment which was assessed by ACS.
> My agent who is registered says third party stat is not valid for immigration Dept and asked me to do self declaration .
> 
> When I questioned him , he said Im migration and acs Dept are two different entities and immigration Dept don't encourage 3rd person documents.
> 
> I'm super confused because of this.
> 
> Please help.


Hmm, haven't come across that, are they a MARA agent? 

Try emailing ISCAH - they sometimes provide free advice. There is another firm called Migration Intelligence (check FB) who have a whatsapp group where a MARA agent answers specific one off questions like that (PM me I'll give you the invite details).


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Guys they are asking visa and tickets for opening a forex card. Can someone share their experience of opening a forex card?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Which banks did you try, I went to HDFC and they asked for it but I told them I am applying for a visa now, so they just took my passport and issues the forex card there and then, also activated the same. Take your passport, Aadhaar and PAN and check out with them bro.
Also, it doesn't matter in which name the card is issued.


----------



## anushadias89

Hi All,

I have concerns on uploading documents for employment.

I am not claiming any point for my employment as ACS deducted 6 years from my total years.

Now, do I have to upload documents for my experience ? if so , what all documents I can upload.

Another concern is , passport can be submitted as proof for both Age and Transport document.
Should I be uploading passport file in both the sections or is it fine to upload it in any one section ...

third thing , is birth certificate mandatory one for age, I see in few forums CO contacted for birth certificate ....


Thanks,
anusha


----------



## ryanking

Hi all.,
Can someone please tell the exact name of the Form which is accepted as valid IT returns. ( For India )
And what information must be available in those forms.

Please help guys. 
Am just trying to gather as many emp-docs as possible, as I dont have the main docs ( payslip , bank statement) for some of the claimed employment years for my first company.


----------



## Saif

anushadias89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have concerns on uploading documents for employment.
> 
> I am not claiming any point for my employment as ACS deducted 6 years from my total years.
> 
> Now, do I have to upload documents for my experience ? if so , what all documents I can upload.
> 
> Another concern is , passport can be submitted as proof for both Age and Transport document.
> Should I be uploading passport file in both the sections or is it fine to upload it in any one section ...
> 
> third thing , is birth certificate mandatory one for age, I see in few forums CO contacted for birth certificate ....
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> anusha


Hi Anusha,

1. If you are not claiming points no doc for emp is required. But do upload the ACS report under skills assessment. And mention all your emp in the visa form without checking "is the applicant claiming points for this emp" box, and also in form 80
2. Some documents go in many sections, no harm in doing that.
3. No, upload Passport, National ID/Aadhaar, DL, 10th Marksheet.

Best of luck,
saif


----------



## Saif

ryanking said:


> Hi all.,
> Can someone please tell the exact name of the Form which is accepted as valid IT returns. ( For India )
> And what information must be available in those forms.
> 
> Please help guys.
> Am just trying to gather as many emp-docs as possible, as I dont have the main docs ( payslip , bank statement) for some of the claimed employment years for my first company.


Just upload the Acknowledgement or Verification forms that you receive from IT dept post filing ITR. Make sure you remove the encryption and password by printing as pdf and saving as a separate file.
You can also upload form 26AS
Hope this helps.


----------



## anushadias89

saifsd said:


> Hi Anusha,
> 
> 1. If you are not claiming points no doc for emp is required. But do upload the ACS report under skills assessment. And mention all your emp in the visa form without checking "is the applicant claiming points for this emp" box, and also in form 80
> 2. Some documents go in many sections, no harm in doing that.
> 3. No, upload Passport, National ID/Aadhaar, DL, 10th Marksheet.
> 
> Best of luck,
> saif



Thanks Saif


----------



## Ismiya

Can anyone share... That the person who signed form 815 and got ied Depends pcc.. (not medical which is earlier)??


----------



## vivinlobo

saifsd said:


> Which banks did you try, I went to HDFC and they asked for it but I told them I am applying for a visa now, so they just took my passport and issues the forex card there and then, also activated the same. Take your passport, Aadhaar and PAN and check out with them bro.
> Also, it doesn't matter in which name the card is issued.


Bro I have applied for a credit limit increase in my credit card but bank has not responded yet. So my friend told me he will give his credit card for payment. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## neo2131

EOI- 10 April 2018
Invitation- 18 April 2018
*Visa lodged- 18 April 2018*

PCC from home country: issued on 02 Dec 2017 (Haven't stayed there more than one month in a year in past 5 years)
PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018

Medical: 20 April 18

*For spouse:*

PCC from home country: 11 Dec 17
PCC from a country other than home country (stayed 2 years from 2014 to 2016), PCC collected after moving out): 26 Sep 2017
PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018

Medical: 20 April 18

*All document submitted by 23 April 2018.*

Immi commencement mail- 24 Aug 2018, (from Adelaide)

Grant-

Any Idea when I will receive THE GRANT?


----------



## Mishasn

Hey everyone, My husband has 10 years of experience. Do we need to provide salary slips for all 10 years? Also what about the tax return? Do we also need to provide promotion/increment letters from office?


----------



## ryanking

saifsd said:


> Just upload the Acknowledgement or Verification forms that you receive from IT dept post filing ITR. Make sure you remove the encryption and password by printing as pdf and saving as a separate file.
> You can also upload form 26AS
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot. 
Am trying with my ex company - HCL to get these documents. But I dont have much hope.

Is there anyway, we can get any of these documents from online ?


----------



## itspuneetv

I lodged visa yesterday. Currently, I am on student visa which is valid till March 2021 and I got mail of bridging visa-A which will be active after student visa. I want to know that can I travel to India in January? Is there anything to do before I get decision on 189 application if I want to visit India?


----------



## bnilesh

Thanks to all the forum members. This forum has helped me a lot to understand the immigration process. Finally received the grant today.

Points tested 189 / 261313 / 75 points
Visa Lodge: 30 Apr 2018
CO Contact: 28 Aug 2018

I wish everyone best luck for their endeavors !


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Bro I have applied for a credit limit increase in my credit card but bank has not responded yet. So my friend told me he will give his credit card for payment.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


If I was your friend I'll be happy to lend you my credit card too as I'll collect reward points for a couple of years...LOL
CC will be much expensive to your pocket, if you are happy to spend extra, your choice.


----------



## Saif

ryanking said:


> Thanks a lot.
> Am trying with my ex company - HCL to get these documents. But I dont have much hope.
> 
> Is there anyway, we can get any of these documents from online ?


I dont understand what you mean, afaik filing ITR is an individual's responsibility and you get an acknowledgement in your email, so no need to go to your HR for that. Submit that along with your bank statements, increment and joining letters, payslips etc. and you are good to go. You should have them all.


----------



## Saif

bnilesh said:


> Thanks to all the forum members. This forum has helped me a lot to understand the immigration process. Finally received the grant today.
> 
> Points tested 189 / 261313 / 75 points
> Visa Lodge: 30 Apr 2018
> CO Contact: 28 Aug 2018
> 
> I wish everyone best luck for their endeavors !


Congratulations my friend and all the best.
What was the CO contact for?


----------



## ajyegnesh

bnilesh said:


> Thanks to all the forum members. This forum has helped me a lot to understand the immigration process. Finally received the grant today.
> 
> Points tested 189 / 261313 / 75 points
> Visa Lodge: 30 Apr 2018
> CO Contact: 28 Aug 2018
> 
> I wish everyone best luck for their endeavors !




Congrats.. Nice to see grant post after sometime now.. what was the CO contact for? What documents you have provided?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepz89621

Mishasn said:


> Hey everyone, My husband has 10 years of experience. Do we need to provide salary slips for all 10 years? Also what about the tax return? Do we also need to provide promotion/increment letters from office?


That Correct Mishasn. You would need all the documents you mentioned i.e. Offer Letter, Salary slips for 10 years (you can attach 1 for each quarter), Promotion Letter, Increment Letter, ITRV Forms, PF statements.


----------



## Saif

Mishasn said:


> Hey everyone, My husband has 10 years of experience. Do we need to provide salary slips for all 10 years? Also what about the tax return? Do we also need to provide promotion/increment letters from office?


One for each quarter is enough along with bank statements, ITR, appraisal letters etc.


----------



## bssanthosh47

itspuneetv said:


> I lodged visa yesterday. Currently, I am on student visa which is valid till March 2021 and I got mail of bridging visa-A which will be active after student visa. I want to know that can I travel to India in January? Is there anything to do before I get decision on 189 application if I want to visit India?


All your rules as per student visa is still valid. So if your student visa allowed u multiple entries and travel u can still do . 
During your BV-A you cannot exit and must apply for BV-B to travel and re-enter . I think by this time u should get your PR 😛 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Bandish

ryanking said:


> Hi all.,
> Can someone please tell the exact name of the Form which is accepted as valid IT returns. ( For India )
> And what information must be available in those forms.
> 
> Please help guys.
> Am just trying to gather as many emp-docs as possible, as I dont have the main docs ( payslip , bank statement) for some of the claimed employment years for my first company.


For Tax Documents:
1. Upload ITRs: which you should have in your email, if you have filed Income Tax returns for all duration of your employment. Older ITRs were hard copies.
2. Form 26AS: You can download form 26AS from the Income tax website after logging in with your credentials. Income tax website login page: https://portal.incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/e-Filing/UserLogin/LoginHome.html?lang=eng

For Bank statements:
I assume that all of us would have opted for e-statement from banks. I had last 10 years e-statements in my email account and did not have to go to any bank to get the statements. I just downloaded all, removed password protection and merged them as per company work duration. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## vivinlobo

saifsd said:


> If I was your friend I'll be happy to lend you my credit card too as I'll collect reward points for a couple of years...LOL
> CC will be much expensive to your pocket, if you are happy to spend extra, your choice.


It's UAE credit card still would it be more expensive then forex card? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> It's UAE credit card still would it be more expensive then forex card?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I believe Yes because they all work the same around the world. In forex card your money is already in foreign currency/AUD so at least you'd save 1% conversion charges on the merchant side.
Send someone in India to obtain the same if it is easy else CC is your best bet.


----------



## ramanan42

My pan card has name typo , and I guess first name and last name is interchanged.

So my form 16 has the same prob.

How can u make it right ? 

Any affidavit with notary sign will do ?

Updating the pan card will resolve the issue ?

Please help


----------



## wrecker

ramanan42 said:


> My pan card has name typo , and I guess first name and last name is interchanged.
> 
> So my form 16 has the same prob.
> 
> How can u make it right ?
> 
> Any affidavit with notary sign will do ?
> 
> Updating the pan card will resolve the issue ?
> 
> Please help


Get a notary/affidavit of "One and the same person" from a lawyer. That should be sufficient. They have the format usually

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanan42

Thanks wrecker


----------



## wrecker

Mishasn said:


> Hey everyone, My husband has 10 years of experience. Do we need to provide salary slips for all 10 years? Also what about the tax return? Do we also need to provide promotion/increment letters from office?


That's correct. You need all those documents. The more the better chances of fast processing and direct grant. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanan42

I have claimed points for my wife 

Is it mandatory to apply visa for her now itself ?

If I am not applying I don't have to fill form 80 1221 for non migrating family member .right ?


----------



## wrecker

ramanan42 said:


> I have claimed points for my wife
> 
> Is it mandatory to apply visa for her now itself ?
> 
> If I am not applying I don't have to fill form 80 1221 for non migrating family member .right ?


If you have claimed points for her and mentioned her in EOI, you have to include her in the visa application as well. Thats The premise on which you got extra 5 points.

If there is a problem,whereby you can't include her, check with a MARA agent for options. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bnilesh

CO contact was for PCC.




saifsd said:


> bnilesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members. This forum has helped me a lot to understand the immigration process. Finally received the grant today.
> 
> Points tested 189 / 261313 / 75 points
> Visa Lodge: 30 Apr 2018
> CO Contact: 28 Aug 2018
> 
> I wish everyone best luck for their endeavors !
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations my friend and all the best.
> What was the CO contact for?
Click to expand...


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys, 

I have worked in a company which have 2 different name in India as per their location. 

I have served in both of the locations. I have submitted rnr of last location mentioned there name. 

My employee code is same for both of location only companies name is slightly changed as these are 2 different business entity. 


I have submitted joining letter appointment letter by merging them for both of them, 

Kindly note that company logo is same for both companies. 


How CO CAN JUSTIFY IF BOTH companies are part of same company. 

Shall i request them new rnr including both companies details according to employment time. 

Or shall i only request them new document including employment details, 


Please suggest 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have worked in a company which have 2 different name in India as per their location.
> 
> I have served in both of the locations. I have submitted rnr of last location mentioned there name.
> 
> My employee code is same for both of location only companies name is slightly changed as these are 2 different business entity.
> 
> 
> I have submitted joining letter appointment letter by merging them for both of them,
> 
> Kindly note that company logo is same for both companies.
> 
> 
> How CO CAN JUSTIFY IF BOTH companies are part of same company.
> 
> Shall i request them new rnr including both companies details according to employment time.
> 
> Or shall i only request them new document including employment details,
> 
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


You can mention this as a note in the RnR that both companies are same with some reference such as the parent/group website stating both the names.


----------



## hopebest

Hello All,
We received grant on 15th November. PFB out timelines. Thank you all for your support.This is really great forum.
Visa Lodge-7th Aprli 2018
CO-18th Aug 2018 - For my husband's medical and more evidence of marriage
Grant- 15 Nov 2018
IED -15 Feb 2019


----------



## Saif

hopebest said:


> Hello All,
> We received grant on 15th November. PFB out timelines. Thank you all for your support.This is really great forum.
> Visa Lodge-7th Aprli 2018
> CO-18th Aug 2018 - For my husband's medical and more evidence of marriage
> Grant- 15 Nov 2018
> IED -15 Feb 2019


Congratulations.
Can I ask, if your husband didnt submit the medicals first up or they wanted more tests etc.?


----------



## mongapb05

saifsd said:


> You can mention this as a note in the RnR that both companies are same with some reference such as the parent/group website stating both the names.



I have already submitted the rnr with last company name.

Kindly note that only company name is changed, However, the company website is the same for both of the location.


----------



## Saif

mongapb05 said:


> I have already submitted the rnr with last company name.
> 
> Kindly note that only company name is changed, However, the company website is the same for both of the location.


But you said you have two different joining letters which means technically they are two different companies. Just treat them as two employments and upload accordingly. How does that matter so long as it is continuous.


----------



## ictssseeker

Hey guys,

Finally most awaited email has arrived!! granted 189 visa on 16th November. Thanks for everyone in this forum as it was a really help throughout my PR journey. Details are on my signature.

Congratulations those who got the grant and good luck for those who are awaiting!!!


----------



## cleojames10

*1st entry Visa 189 doubt*

I (and my family as my dependents) applied for visa 189 recently. Now I have to go for medicals. What is the latest date for first entry to Australia for 189 visa. For,
1. Main applicant
2. Dependents (or is it that dependents' 1st entry does not matter?)

Is it 10 months since the main applicant's medicals? i.e. If I did my medicals in November 2018 and got my 189 visa granted in Oct 2019, would I have to be in Australia within a month i.e. Nov 2019?

Cleo


----------



## intruder_

cleojames10 said:


> I (and my family as my dependents) applied for visa 189 recently. Now I have to go for medicals. What is the latest date for first entry to Australia for 189 visa. For,
> 1. Main applicant
> 2. Dependents (or is it that dependents' 1st entry does not matter?)
> 
> Is it 10 months since the main applicant's medicals? i.e. If I did my medicals in November 2018 and got my 189 visa granted in Oct 2019, would I have to be in Australia within a month i.e. Nov 2019?
> 
> Cleo


Normally the IED is year after the earliest date of the either the medical or PCC for any of the applicants and is applicable to members in an application.

Regarding getting VISA grant on Oct 19, the IED can be Nov 19 if or does take 11 months for the grant or they may grant a waiver as some members have reported getting one along with grant.


----------



## adarshk111

Congratulations! Is it only you or did you apply along with your family?
I have submitted the application on September 5th. I am the primary applicant and I have my wife and kid along with me.

General question to experts on the forum - Is the grant quicker when it is a single person vs when multiple family members are included?


----------



## venki7

I successfully completed my PR validation trip to Melbourne


----------



## kegule

Hello All,
I have been to this forum from quite sometime now. It helped me a lot in understanding the PR process. 
I have a question though. I have an experience of 7+ years but don't have any PF account as my company gave me option for PPF or PF account. I opened PPF.
Now, as I was going through the answers, everyone is telling to upload PF documents. But I don't have any.
How to go about this issue as I believe I might get a CO contact for PF documents. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## csdhan

kegule said:


> Hello All,
> I have been to this forum from quite sometime now. It helped me a lot in understanding the PR process.
> I have a question though. I have an experience of 7+ years but don't have any PF account as my company gave me option for PPF or PF account. I opened PPF.
> Now, as I was going through the answers, everyone is telling to upload PF documents. But I don't have any.
> How to go about this issue as I believe I might get a CO contact for PF documents.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Upload the PPF statements instead then. PF is only general term used by people around here. Any retirement fund/insurance scheme that you and your employer contribute to will be enough.


----------



## kegule

csdhan said:


> Upload the PPF statements instead then. PF is only general term used by people around here. Any retirement fund/insurance scheme that you and your employer contribute to will be enough.


Yes, that is the issue. Company don't have anything do with PPF. I was the one who was handling it. Company was just making sure that we have an account.


----------



## shekar.ym

ictssseeker said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally most awaited email has arrived!! granted 189 visa on 16th November. Thanks for everyone in this forum as it was a really help throughout my PR journey. Details are on my signature.
> 
> Congratulations those who got the grant and good luck for those who are awaiting!!!


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

bnilesh said:


> Thanks to all the forum members. This forum has helped me a lot to understand the immigration process. Finally received the grant today.
> 
> Points tested 189 / 261313 / 75 points
> Visa Lodge: 30 Apr 2018
> CO Contact: 28 Aug 2018
> 
> I wish everyone best luck for their endeavors !


congrats and good luck.

can you share what was the CO contact for?


----------



## shekar.ym

ramanan42 said:


> My pan card has name typo , and I guess first name and last name is interchanged.
> 
> So my form 16 has the same prob.
> 
> How can u make it right ?
> 
> Any affidavit with notary sign will do ?
> 
> Updating the pan card will resolve the issue ?
> 
> Please help


you can get your pan card updated with correct details.


----------



## shekar.ym

hopebest said:


> Hello All,
> We received grant on 15th November. PFB out timelines. Thank you all for your support.This is really great forum.
> Visa Lodge-7th Aprli 2018
> CO-18th Aug 2018 - For my husband's medical and more evidence of marriage
> Grant- 15 Nov 2018
> IED -15 Feb 2019


congrats and good luck


----------



## MelDream

Hi, 

Thanks for your answer. Did you get something from calling DoHA? Hope you did. This week I called DoHA for the first time and didn't get relevant information. They are now clearing cases lodged or CO contacted(April) in August and September. I don't have a clue when they will go back to older cases.





ram1986 said:


> Hello my CO is also Michael.. contacted on 29 May 2018 and no update since then..
> 
> I have been calling DoHA for sometime (lodged through MARA Agent) and it is fine.. you just ask for an update which has no negative consequences... hope they take cognizance of old cases.. one more interesting fact got noticed by me was all the late 2017 cases pending are through Agents only
> 
> very frustrating to wait in 12th month..


----------



## ankur14

ictssseeker said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally most awaited email has arrived!! granted 189 visa on 16th November. Thanks for everyone in this forum as it was a really help throughout my PR journey. Details are on my signature.
> 
> Congratulations those who got the grant and good luck for those who are awaiting!!!


Congratulations and good luck. 

kindly update your case on myimmitracker.com


----------



## ankur14

hopebest said:


> Hello All,
> We received grant on 15th November. PFB out timelines. Thank you all for your support.This is really great forum.
> Visa Lodge-7th Aprli 2018
> CO-18th Aug 2018 - For my husband's medical and more evidence of marriage
> Grant- 15 Nov 2018
> IED -15 Feb 2019


Congratulations and good luck to you and your family. Please update your case on myimmitracker.com


----------



## deepak21

Hi All.

Can we schedule Health assessment(generate HAP ID) after lodging the visa(189) or do we have to wait for the CO to generate HAP ID.

If yes, what is the process.

I wanted to lodge my visa first and then go for medicals later.

Please advise.


----------



## Airav2AU

deepak21 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Can we schedule Health assessment(generate HAP ID) after lodging the visa(189) or do we have to wait for the CO to generate HAP ID.
> 
> If yes, what is the process.
> 
> I wanted to lodge my visa first and then go for medicals later.
> 
> Please advise.


As soon as you pay, you will get option to generate HAP Id and with it you can book appointment.

Visa Lodge - 14-Sep-2018


----------



## SAMYBOY

Hi all,

I have a question regarding my employment. 

I have recieved positive outcome from CPA and claimed 5 points for my employment, however i still have a doubt because of company acquisition. 

The company that i have been working for is always AAA but all AAA employees have been employed by a parental company called BBB but recently CCC has acquired AAA with all TnC and everything remained the same. So now AAA employees are now employed and paid by CCC.

In my EOI, my agent stated the employment history from 1 jan 2017- 31 dec 2017 employed by BBB and from 1 jan 2018 - present employed by CCC but still i have always been and still AAA employee. The reason my agent mentioned BBB n CCC because their ABN and ACN appear in my payslips.

So in form 80, 1221 and visa application, I just put i am employed by AAA from 1 jan 2017 until present with supporting docs like company transition with all TnC remain the same from CEO.

Questions is will there be an issue because in my EOI, name of employers are different from form 80, 1221 and visa application? Date and position are all the same.

I have attached all supporting such as:

1.Reference letter with company letter head

2.All payslips from the start until the latest one

3. Tax assessment

4. PAYG

5. Super statement

6. Bank statement (showing employer names in different period as mentioned)

7. CPA outcome(positive)

8. Company transition from BBB to CCC for AAA employee signed by CEO

I have been thinking over and over regarding issue. 

Thank you.


----------



## bnilesh

deepak21 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Can we schedule Health assessment(generate HAP ID) after lodging the visa(189) or do we have to wait for the CO to generate HAP ID.
> 
> If yes, what is the process.
> 
> I wanted to lodge my visa first and then go for medicals later.
> 
> Please advise.


Yes, you can apply for medicals and PCC after lodging visa. Infact if you check myimmitracker many people upload all documents except pcc and medicals. 
Don't expect from CO to generate the HAP id. Use myimmitracker to perform a rough calculation of how applications are progressing and then apply for PCC and medical accordingly. If you are smart enough your CO contact and your pcc/medicals readiness would fall roughly in the same fortnight give or takea few days


----------



## AGupta

Hello Sir

I checked the PF passbook site however, the PF entries are available from Apr 2010 onward only. Past entries till Mar 2010 have been consolidated and just total has been carried forward from Apr 2010. I raised a grievance as well on this portal however, I was given a response below

"With reference to your grievance, it is informed you that, this office computer system updated annual account from 2010-2011. Hence previous record is not available. Opening balance of 2010-11 shown as Rs X+Y. The said amt from Mon Year to Mar 2010 with upto date interest."

Is this email proof along with individual entries from Apr 2010 sufficient for PF slips

Thanks




shekar.ym said:


> you can raise a grievance request here https://epfigms.gov.in/
> 
> but if your companies have their own PF trust, then you need to ask them.


----------



## ramanan42

These are the documents I am going to submit for my wife and myself

My documents
1. Identification documents
Passport and aadhar

2.birth proof
Ssc and higher secondary marksheets

3.educational qualification
degree certificate and transcript/ consolidated Mark sheet

4.skilled employment
I.acs
Employment 1 docs 

Employment reference in letter head
Almost all years payslips
Bank statements
Hike letters
Incentive letters
Promotion letters
Form 16
Pf statement
Reliving letter

Employment 2 docs(current)
Stat Dec from supervisor
Org structure
Supervisor office card
Payslips
Bank statements
Form 16
Itr
Pf statement
Employment certificate in letterhead 

5.Marriage certificate
6.Pcc
7.Resume

Spouse docs

1. Identification documents
Passport and aadhar

2.birth proof
Ssc and higher secondary marksheets

3.educational qualification
degree certificate and transcript/ consolidated Mark sheet

4.skilled employment
I.acs
Employment 1 docs 

Employment reference in letter head
payslips 3 months
Bank statement
Form 16 1 year only
Pf statement
Reliving letter

5.Marriage certificate
6.Pcc
7.Resume


----------



## ramanan42

Are those enuf ?


----------



## RockyRaj

ramanan42 said:


> These are the documents I am going to submit for my wife and myself
> 
> 
> 
> My documents
> 
> 1. Identification documents
> 
> Passport and aadhar
> 
> 
> 
> 2.birth proof
> 
> Ssc and higher secondary marksheets
> 
> 
> 
> 3.educational qualification
> 
> degree certificate and transcript/ consolidated Mark sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 4.skilled employment
> 
> I.acs
> 
> Employment 1 docs
> 
> 
> 
> Employment reference in letter head
> 
> Almost all years payslips
> 
> Bank statements
> 
> Hike letters
> 
> Incentive letters
> 
> Promotion letters
> 
> Form 16
> 
> Pf statement
> 
> Reliving letter
> 
> 
> 
> Employment 2 docs(current)
> 
> Stat Dec from supervisor
> 
> Org structure
> 
> Supervisor office card
> 
> Payslips
> 
> Bank statements
> 
> Form 16
> 
> Itr
> 
> Pf statement
> 
> Employment certificate in letterhead
> 
> 
> 
> 5.Marriage certificate
> 
> 6.Pcc
> 
> 7.Resume
> 
> 
> 
> Spouse docs
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Identification documents
> 
> Passport and aadhar
> 
> 
> 
> 2.birth proof
> 
> Ssc and higher secondary marksheets
> 
> 
> 
> 3.educational qualification
> 
> degree certificate and transcript/ consolidated Mark sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 4.skilled employment
> 
> I.acs
> 
> Employment 1 docs
> 
> 
> 
> Employment reference in letter head
> 
> payslips 3 months
> 
> Bank statement
> 
> Form 16 1 year only
> 
> Pf statement
> 
> Reliving letter
> 
> 
> 
> 5.Marriage certificate
> 
> 6.Pcc
> 
> 7.Resume




Is form 26AS possible to get for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanan42

Any specific naming convention for the documents ?


----------



## ramanan42

Ya.. not downloaded yet. Is it mandatory ?



RockyRaj said:


> ramanan42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the documents I am going to submit for my wife and myself
> 
> 
> 
> My documents
> 
> 1. Identification documents
> 
> Passport and aadhar
> 
> 
> 
> 2.birth proof
> 
> Ssc and higher secondary marksheets
> 
> 
> 
> 3.educational qualification
> 
> degree certificate and transcript/ consolidated Mark sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 4.skilled employment
> 
> I.acs
> 
> Employment 1 docs
> 
> 
> 
> Employment reference in letter head
> 
> Almost all years payslips
> 
> Bank statements
> 
> Hike letters
> 
> Incentive letters
> 
> Promotion letters
> 
> Form 16
> 
> Pf statement
> 
> Reliving letter
> 
> 
> 
> Employment 2 docs(current)
> 
> Stat Dec from supervisor
> 
> Org structure
> 
> Supervisor office card
> 
> Payslips
> 
> Bank statements
> 
> Form 16
> 
> Itr
> 
> Pf statement
> 
> Employment certificate in letterhead
> 
> 
> 
> 5.Marriage certificate
> 
> 6.Pcc
> 
> 7.Resume
> 
> 
> 
> Spouse docs
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Identification documents
> 
> Passport and aadhar
> 
> 
> 
> 2.birth proof
> 
> Ssc and higher secondary marksheets
> 
> 
> 
> 3.educational qualification
> 
> degree certificate and transcript/ consolidated Mark sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 4.skilled employment
> 
> I.acs
> 
> Employment 1 docs
> 
> 
> 
> Employment reference in letter head
> 
> payslips 3 months
> 
> Bank statement
> 
> Form 16 1 year only
> 
> Pf statement
> 
> Reliving letter
> 
> 
> 
> 5.Marriage certificate
> 
> 6.Pcc
> 
> 7.Resume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is form 26AS possible to get for you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## AsterixArmorica

ramanan42 said:


> Are those enuf ?


Functional English proof of spouse.


----------



## himsrj

ramanan42 said:


> Ya.. not downloaded yet. Is it mandatory ?


Not mandatory, but it gives best proof for work ex claimed and tax credited. My belief is such.


----------



## vivinlobo

Can anyone share the document naming format for uploading files after visa application.

Also is there any specific format for files? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

vivinlobo said:


> Can anyone share the document naming format for uploading files after visa application.
> 
> Also is there any specific format for files?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I guess there is no format as such. You will have to work it out on own as everyone does.


----------



## Imnikita

hulkb86 said:


> sasidhar_vadapalli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, what is the best credit card to pay Visa fee from India. (which charges least for insternational transaction)?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It is better off to opt for a Forex card rather than a debit or credit card, it would save you some GST and service charges.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

On dibp payment page, please guide under which option forex card has to be used.

It is showing 3 options
1) credit/debit card
2) union pay
3) pay pal 

Thanks


----------



## deepak21

Airav2AU said:


> As soon as you pay, you will get option to generate HAP Id and with it you can book appointment.
> 
> Visa Lodge - 14-Sep-2018


Thanks for the reply.

You mean after I have clicked on submit, I would still get the option of creating HAP Id in the same immi account?

I read somewhere in the forum that once u have submitted ur application, u need to wait for the CO contact to generate HAP I'd.

Once HAP Id is generated ,does it has any valid till date so that we have to do the medicals within that time frame.

Also do we have the option to pay before submitting the application or the payment is triggered only when u click submit button.

Sorry for asking multiple questions. Appreciate ur response.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak21

bnilesh said:


> Yes, you can apply for medicals and PCC after lodging visa. Infact if you check myimmitracker many people upload all documents except pcc and medicals.
> Don't expect from CO to generate the HAP id. Use myimmitracker to perform a rough calculation of how applications are progressing and then apply for PCC and medical accordingly. If you are smart enough your CO contact and your pcc/medicals readiness would fall roughly in the same fortnight give or takea few days


Thanks for the reply.

The medicals can be applied using the same immi account which was used to lodge the visa ?
Does it allows to create HAP ID for health assessment once the visa application has been submitted ?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek

I am claiming employment points for 3 years:

I have uploaded the following docs:

Reference Letter from the employer.
Appointment letter, increment & promotion letters.
Form 16 for all years.
Income Tax Return for last year.
Payslips for the last 18 months. (i can get the older payslips but will have to contact my employer) 
Bank Statement of my Salary Account. (downloaded from net-banking.. is it accepted?)
PF Statement for all years. (also downloaded online)


Will they suffice?


----------



## vivinlobo

Form 1221 give details of post secondary qualifications?
Do I need to only put my engineering degree or do I have to include 10 and 12??

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Saba Akbar said:


> Hey I got mine from Pakistan. They asked for documented evidence of address. It could be agreement or any utility bill.


Hi Saba,

You were right actually. I went to my police citizen center and they lodged my application and told me to visit your local area police station and submit relevant documents for the last 10 years. The local area police station asked for a list of documents. Fortunately, I had all those documents available. I submitted them in the local police station and they updated my case and I got confirmation that my PCC for the last 10 years is ready. I did this activity in less than 48 hours. Feeling relieved 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Which country are you looking to get a PCC from, is it Pakistan?
> 
> You will also need to get a PCC from each capital city you have stayed in for 12 months or longer in the past 10 years, see:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list
> 
> I was looking at the Pakistan Embassy in Canberra (https://www.pakistan.org.au/consular-services/police-certificates/), and their instructions for a PCC (they same it can take 6-8 months, yikes!) - and the form they share doesn't have anything about residential proof? See here:
> http://zap.solutions/canberra/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Police-Charecter-Certificate.pdf
> 
> Just try your best to get the PCC, and record all your interactions in attempting to do so, and keep the CO updated regarding the progress and any hurdles.


Hi prettyIsotonic,

Already processed my application for PCC for the last 10 years and got confirmation within less than 48 hours. Thanks for your assistance. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptepreparation

imprincek said:


> I am claiming employment points for 3 years:
> 
> I have uploaded the following docs:
> 
> Reference Letter from the employer.
> Appointment letter, increment & promotion letters.
> Form 16 for all years.
> Income Tax Return for last year.
> Payslips for the last 18 months. (i can get the older payslips but will have to contact my employer)
> Bank Statement of my Salary Account. (downloaded from net-banking.. is it accepted?)
> PF Statement for all years. (also downloaded online)
> 
> 
> Will they suffice?


Hello,

Did you get attestation for all documents including online documents?

Thanks


----------



## imprincek

ptepreparation said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you get attestation for all documents including online documents?
> 
> Thanks


No.


----------



## ramanan42

No need to get attention for electronically generated records and color scans



ptepreparation said:


> imprincek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am claiming employment points for 3 years:
> 
> I have uploaded the following docs:
> 
> Reference Letter from the employer.
> Appointment letter, increment & promotion letters.
> Form 16 for all years.
> Income Tax Return for last year.
> Payslips for the last 18 months. (i can get the older payslips but will have to contact my employer)
> Bank Statement of my Salary Account. (downloaded from net-banking.. is it accepted?)
> PF Statement for all years. (also downloaded online)
> 
> 
> Will they suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Did you get attestation for all documents including online documents?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## ramanan42

Attestation*



ramanan42 said:


> No need to get attention for electronically generated records and color scans
> 
> 
> 
> ptepreparation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imprincek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am claiming employment points for 3 years:
> 
> I have uploaded the following docs:
> 
> Reference Letter from the employer.
> Appointment letter, increment & promotion letters.
> Form 16 for all years.
> Income Tax Return for last year.
> Payslips for the last 18 months. (i can get the older payslips but will have to contact my employer)
> Bank Statement of my Salary Account. (downloaded from net-banking.. is it accepted?)
> PF Statement for all years. (also downloaded online)
> 
> 
> Will they suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Did you get attestation for all documents including online documents?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mishasn

Hey
Which docs did they require for PCC?


----------



## csdhan

Mishasn said:


> Hey
> Which docs did they require for PCC?


Which country or planet? Be more specific!


----------



## smanikandan1987

Wondering if anyone from September 11,2018 invitation round has had CO contact yet?


----------



## maxy2607

ramanan42 said:


> These are the documents I am going to submit for my wife and myself
> 
> My documents
> 1. Identification documents
> Passport and aadhar
> 
> 
> 6.Pcc
> 7.Resume


What about FORM 80 and FORM 1221


----------



## shankars27

Hi Guys,

Is there any website to search for part time jobs in Melbourne?


----------



## ictssseeker

Hi Experts,

I got my grant yesterday and I am having below questions. greatly appreciate your replies.

1. In travel section of the grant letter, it says:
Unlimited until 16 November 2023. For travel after this date, apply for a Resident Return visa:www.homeaffairs.gov.au/RRV. 

Do I need to apply RRV in 2023? i am an ONSHORE applicant and I have been living in Melbourne since March 2015. 

2. I have an Interim medicare card and now I need to get green medicare card. can I apply through mygov website WITHOUT visiting medicare center?


----------



## DefCon

1. If you happen to be back home or plan to travel outside of AU after 16th November 2023, only then you will need RRV to go back to AU. If you are in AU and don't leave AU after 2023 then you don't need it. Only if you are outside of AU and want to come back after 2023. Also note, by 2023 you should have enough time to move to AU Citizenship and get the Passport.
More information: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/resident-return-visa-155-157

2. I am not sure, someone else might be able to help



ictssseeker said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday and I am having below questions. greatly appreciate your replies.
> 
> 1. In travel section of the grant letter, it says:
> Unlimited until 16 November 2023. For travel after this date, apply for a Resident Return visa:www.homeaffairs.gov.au/RRV.
> 
> Do I need to apply RRV in 2023? i am an ONSHORE applicant and I have been living in Melbourne since March 2015.
> 
> 2. I have an Interim medicare card and now I need to get green medicare card. can I apply through mygov website WITHOUT visiting medicare center?


----------



## ramanan42

Sorry forgot to mention that
Form 80 and 1221
And pte



maxy2607 said:


> ramanan42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the documents I am going to submit for my wife and myself
> 
> My documents
> 1. Identification documents
> Passport and aadhar
> 
> 
> 6.Pcc
> 7.Resume
> 
> 
> 
> What about FORM 80 and FORM 1221
Click to expand...


----------



## teny.peter

Is it mandatory that I submit rnr in company letter head while lodging 189 visa or stat declaration is enough? Or it depends on CO?


----------



## derik2020

vivinlobo said:


> Can anyone share the document naming format for uploading files after visa application.
> 
> Also is there any specific format for files?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


*Below is one type of conventions,

ex: birth_certificate.pdf


I think you got the idea, no capitals, no spaces(replace spaces with underscores), no special characters (just simple English letters)

good luck!*


----------



## Imnikita

On dibp payment page, please guide under which option forex/travel card has to be used.
It is showing 3 options 1) credit/debit card 2) union pay 3) pay pal Thanks


----------



## Merry123

Dear All,

I have a query, I have worked in India for 2 and half years of which 2 years of my experience is considered in ACS. So, while submitting documents I am planning to included tax documents Form 16 and TDS certificates. But my TDS certificate is not attested, as they have e -signatures on them. Is it mandatory to get them attested? If yes, How can I get them attested, as I stay in UAE currently.

Appreciate your inputs on the same.

Thanks.


----------



## derik2020

smanikandan1987 said:


> Wondering if anyone from September 11,2018 invitation round has had CO contact yet?


*in immitracker, someone offshore lodged on 14/09/2018 has reported a grant for 261312/ Developer / Programmer.

Have no idea what's happening there ????*


----------



## Imnikita

How much time it takes normally to get visa grant once we submit our docs


----------



## derik2020

Imnikita said:


> How much time it takes normally to get visa grant once we submit our docs


from 3-11 months. depends on your luck..:clock::clock:


----------



## Imnikita

11 months 😥 is it? 
Thats too much time... i thought it will take 3-4 months after submission.


derik2020 said:


> Imnikita said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much time it takes normally to get visa grant once we submit our docs
> 
> 
> 
> from 3-11 months. depends on your luck..
Click to expand...


----------



## Ismiya

Any October Co contact cases?


----------



## vivinlobo

derik2020 said:


> *Below is one type of conventions,
> 
> ex: birth_certificate.pdf
> 
> 
> I think you got the idea, no capitals, no spaces(replace spaces with underscores), no special characters (just simple English letters)
> 
> good luck!*


Thank you very much bro

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

ictssseeker said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday and I am having below questions. greatly appreciate your replies.
> 
> 1. In travel section of the grant letter, it says:
> Unlimited until 16 November 2023. For travel after this date, apply for a Resident Return visa:www.homeaffairs.gov.au/RRV.
> 
> Do I need to apply RRV in 2023? i am an ONSHORE applicant and I have been living in Melbourne since March 2015.
> 
> 2. I have an Interim medicare card and now I need to get green medicare card. can I apply through mygov website WITHOUT visiting medicare center?


If you have already spent 3 years on a TR, then 1 more year on PR, and then you can apply for citizenship, and you will have an Australian Passport soon. All the best mate.


----------



## ictssseeker

atifiqbal1985 said:


> If you have already spent 3 years on a TR, then 1 more year on PR, and then you can apply for citizenship, and you will have an Australian Passport soon. All the best mate.


Yes mate!! :dance:

counting for the days from yesterday onwards!!!


----------



## ictssseeker

DefCon said:


> 1. If you happen to be back home or plan to travel outside of AU after 16th November 2023, only then you will need RRV to go back to AU. If you are in AU and don't leave AU after 2023 then you don't need it. Only if you are outside of AU and want to come back after 2023. Also note, by 2023 you should have enough time to move to AU Citizenship and get the Passport.
> More information: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/resident-return-visa-155-157
> 
> 2. I am not sure, someone else might be able to help


thanks for the reply mate!!


----------



## extreme146

*Choosing EA ANZSCO code*

Hi Guys,

I am planning on applying for visa 189.
I am having trouble choosing a correct ANZSCO code for my MSA through Engineers Australia.
I got my B.Sc. in electrical engineering and I have been working in the automation and control field ever since (DCS, safety systems etc...). I need some guidance in choosing my ANZSCO for my assessment, keeping in mind pro-rata and occupation ceilings.

I am considering the following options:
Apply for electrical engineer
Apply for Plant Engineer

Also, does getting an outcome as engineer, technologist etc.. affect my 189 points in any way?


----------



## csdhan

extreme146 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning on applying for visa 189.
> I am having trouble choosing a correct ANZSCO code for my MSA through Engineers Australia.
> I got my B.Sc. in electrical engineering and I have been working in the automation and control field ever since (DCS, safety systems etc...). I need some guidance in choosing my ANZSCO for my assessment, keeping in mind pro-rata and occupation ceilings.
> 
> I am considering the following options:
> Apply for electrical engineer
> Apply for Plant Engineer
> 
> Also, does getting an outcome as engineer, technologist etc.. affect my 189 points in any way?


As long as you have enough relevant course content, you can apply to any code. However for experience evaluation your job duties mentioned in reference letter should be matching with majority of duties mentioned under relevant code.

If you are writing CDRs then that content also needs to match relevant code's course content and duties for positive assessment.


----------



## ozzzy

*Just Submitted my Visa Application*

Dear Friends,

Just to inform you, that I made a submission just now... Hope to get the best...

Best to all


----------



## extreme146

csdhan said:


> As long as you have enough relevant course content, you can apply to any code. However for experience evaluation your job duties mentioned in reference letter should be matching with majority of duties mentioned under relevant code.
> 
> If you are writing CDRs then that content also needs to match relevant code's course content and duties for positive assessment.


Thanks for getting back to me.
In this case, I'm planning on doing my degree evaluation first and then my work assessment. I'm splitting them up because my last application through EA was for Washington Accord which was unsuccessful and I had selected skills assessment as well. In all, it cost me aroun $700 (Even though there was no skills assessment done).

So in my case, if I get the MSA done for Electrical Engineer and then do my skills assessment (I'm working as control systems engineer), in the worst case scenario if my educational assessment does not match my work experience, what will be the outcome?


----------



## vivinlobo

derik2020 said:


> *Below is one type of conventions,
> 
> ex: birth_certificate.pdf
> 
> 
> I think you got the idea, no capitals, no spaces(replace spaces with underscores), no special characters (just simple English letters)
> 
> good luck!*


How about numbers like financial years? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

extreme146 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me.
> In this case, I'm planning on doing my degree evaluation first and then my work assessment. I'm splitting them up because my last application through EA was for Washington Accord which was unsuccessful and I had selected skills assessment as well. In all, it cost me aroun $700 (Even though there was no skills assessment done).
> 
> So in my case, if I get the MSA done for Electrical Engineer and then do my skills assessment (I'm working as control systems engineer), in the worst case scenario if my educational assessment does not match my work experience, what will be the outcome?


Why was your 1st EA assessment unsuccessful?

EA only verifies relevant experience. So if your Qualification Assessment is X then only the experience relevant to X will be assessed positively. Rest is ignored. This assessment of experience is based solely on the duties mentioned in the Reference letter. Your qualification assessment in X will still hold good. Again this is slightly different for an accord application and a CDR application.

Sorry, I'm a Mechanical Engineer and wouldn't really know the difference between an Electrical Engineer and a control systems engineer. So this question should be better asked in relevant Electrical Engrs thread.


----------



## shekar.ym

teny.peter said:


> Is it mandatory that I submit rnr in company letter head while lodging 189 visa or stat declaration is enough? Or it depends on CO?


yes if possible get them on company letter head.


----------



## shekar.ym

imprincek said:


> I am claiming employment points for 3 years:
> 
> I have uploaded the following docs:
> 
> Reference Letter from the employer.
> Appointment letter, increment & promotion letters.
> Form 16 for all years.
> Income Tax Return for last year.
> Payslips for the last 18 months. (i can get the older payslips but will have to contact my employer)
> Bank Statement of my Salary Account. (downloaded from net-banking.. is it accepted?)
> PF Statement for all years. (also downloaded online)
> 
> 
> Will they suffice?


get payslips for complete duration if possible or atleast one per quarter.


----------



## shekar.ym

vivinlobo said:


> Can anyone share the document naming format for uploading files after visa application.
> 
> Also is there any specific format for files?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk



refer this document:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...iQ_Z-TvIHOJZBqEp3NAEqUvXo/edit#gid=1724976295


----------



## shekar.ym

AGupta said:


> Hello Sir
> 
> I checked the PF passbook site however, the PF entries are available from Apr 2010 onward only. Past entries till Mar 2010 have been consolidated and just total has been carried forward from Apr 2010. I raised a grievance as well on this portal however, I was given a response below
> 
> "With reference to your grievance, it is informed you that, this office computer system updated annual account from 2010-2011. Hence previous record is not available. Opening balance of 2010-11 shown as Rs X+Y. The said amt from Mon Year to Mar 2010 with upto date interest."
> 
> Is this email proof along with individual entries from Apr 2010 sufficient for PF slips
> 
> Thanks


you can produce this email if CO asks for older PF documents.


----------



## vivinlobo

shekar.ym said:


> refer this document:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...iQ_Z-TvIHOJZBqEp3NAEqUvXo/edit#gid=1724976295


Bro that link is giving me 404 error

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## extreme146

csdhan said:


> Why was your 1st EA assessment unsuccessful?
> 
> EA only verifies relevant experience. So if your Qualification Assessment is X then only the experience relevant to X will be assessed positively. Rest is ignored. This assessment of experience is based solely on the duties mentioned in the Reference letter. Your qualification assessment in X will still hold good. Again this is slightly different for an accord application and a CDR application.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a Mechanical Engineer and wouldn't really know the difference between an Electrical Engineer and a control systems engineer. So this question should be better asked in relevant Electrical Engrs thread.


Actually mine got rejected the first time through accord based on some technicalities regarding the location where I finally got my degree even though it was a US university.
I think what you mentioned about skills assessment makes sense. I also called up EA earlier and asked what kind of documentations would be required for skills assessment. He mentioned that I just need letters from my company stating salary, number of hours and joining date. In case if they need more documents, I should submit experience letters as well.


----------



## AGupta

Thank you Shekhar
Much appreciated your response



shekar.ym said:


> you can produce this email if CO asks for older PF documents.


----------



## AGupta

can anyone please confirm if it is good idea to create Immi Account and get the medicals done before accepting the invite? I got the invite in Nov 18 round.
I am just thinking of getting medicals, PCC process done in parallel so that once I accept the invite, I can upload all the documents in one go itself.

Thank you




AGupta said:


> Thanks for the response, Shekhar..
> 
> I am told that you shouldn't accept the invite first becuase then you would not be able to get Medicals on your own, you don't see that option on Immi account. However, if you create Immi account prior to acceptance of invite, then you can get the HAP ID generated and get the medicals done. This way you wouldn't have to wait until CO is assigned and he asks for Medicals.
> 
> Can you or anyone please confirm if you really could get the HAP ID generated immediately after accepting the invite and before CO is assigned.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Guys...is there a specific format for CV to be uploaded while lodging Visa ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schawla

Apologies if repeating the question here. 
I need to confirm 
1. Offer letter, pay slips are enough for employment verification.
2. Are income tax returns compulsory.
3. Evidence to be uploaded for past 10 years employment only or all employment assessed suitable by ACS.


----------



## intruder_

Schawla said:


> Apologies if repeating the question here.
> I need to confirm
> 1. Offer letter, pay slips are enough for employment verification.
> 2. Are income tax returns compulsory.
> 3. Evidence to be uploaded for past 10 years employment only or all employment assessed suitable by ACS.


1. It is at COs discretion you can supplement that with a Reference letter from your employer.

2. It is one of the third party evidence confirming employment for period points claimed for, so yes they have mentioned it as a required document

3. Upload for ten years if you them, some have got grants by uploading it for period assessed by skills assessment authority.


----------



## ryanking

Is rnr - roles and responsiblities ? If yes, we would have submitted that for ACS .. right ? Any other similar letter we need to produce ?


teny.peter said:


> Is it mandatory that I submit rnr in company letter head while lodging 189 visa or stat declaration is enough? Or it depends on CO?


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

ryanking said:


> Is rnr - roles and responsiblities ? If yes, we would have submitted that for ACS .. right ? Any other similar letter we need to produce ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


If it is inline with the guidelines for a reference letter having necessary details like period of employment, whether full time, salary, contact details for the employer etc. on organisations stationery. The one used for ACS should suffice unless there were significant changes after you got the positive skills assessment.


----------



## derik2020

vivinlobo said:


> How about numbers like financial years?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


*yes, you are allowed to use numbers and letters.*


----------



## yogeesh

AGupta said:


> can anyone please confirm if it is good idea to create Immi Account and get the medicals done before accepting the invite? I got the invite in Nov 18 round.
> I am just thinking of getting medicals, PCC process done in parallel so that once I accept the invite, I can upload all the documents in one go itself.
> 
> Thank you


Why you want to do that? Just accept the invite, upload all the docs which you have. Pay the fee and then generate HAP ID and go for medical. It will get auto update with your immi account. Don't wait for medical and then lodge your application. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

extreme146 said:


> Actually mine got rejected the first time through accord based on some technicalities regarding the location where I finally got my degree even though it was a US university.
> I think what you mentioned about skills assessment makes sense. I also called up EA earlier and asked what kind of documentations would be required for skills assessment. He mentioned that I just need letters from my company stating salary, number of hours and joining date. In case if they need more documents, I should submit experience letters as well.


Post this in EA thread then, it'll be more appropriate to reply there instead of clogging this thread. 

Cheers!


----------



## ramanan42

I have the same query as above 

Can we do medicals before visa lodgement ?
If so please help me with the steps

Which is better ? Doing medicals after lodging or before lodging ?


----------



## ramanan42

Please share the steps for generating 
hap id


----------



## csdhan

ramanan42 said:


> I have the same query as above
> 
> Can we do medicals before visa lodgement ?
> If so please help me with the steps
> 
> Which is better ? Doing medicals after lodging or before lodging ?


Search for My Health Declarations and give it proper reading. 

Basically you have to go to immi site, create an account, start a new application, select My Helth Declarations in the list, fill up the forms, add any partner or children and create HAP id's for all members.

Doing medicals before or after is purely your choice. After lodging you have atleast 2 months time before CO touches file which is the best period for carrying out medicals.


----------



## ramanan42

Thank you will do it.



csdhan said:


> ramanan42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same query as above
> 
> Can we do medicals before visa lodgement ?
> If so please help me with the steps
> 
> Which is better ? Doing medicals after lodging or before lodging ?
> 
> 
> 
> Search for My Health Declarations and give it proper reading.
> 
> Basically you have to go to immi site, create an account, start a new application, select My Helth Declarations in the list, fill up the forms, add any partner or children and create HAP id's for all members.
Click to expand...


----------



## rahulpop1

ramanan42 said:


> I have the same query as above
> 
> Can we do medicals before visa lodgement ?
> If so please help me with the steps
> 
> Which is better ? Doing medicals after lodging or before lodging ?


I would suggest to submit the application as soon as possible as the clock starts ticking once you submit the application. Book Health check up appointment in parallel if you haven't done it yet. 
Important thing is to submit correct application and get into the pool of applicants as soon as possible. Best Luck..

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys one of my previous passport was damaged as it went in washing machine.

I do have the old passport.

What should I select for question 12. What happened to this document?

Expired
Lost/stolen
Other

The actual reason, the passport was inside my jacket and my mom had put the jacket unknowingly in washing machine.

What one liner can I give on give details?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanan42

So I will submit the documents today .
Start creating hap Id in parallel ?

Is it possible ?



rahulpop1 said:


> ramanan42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same query as above
> 
> Can we do medicals before visa lodgement ?
> If so please help me with the steps
> 
> Which is better ? Doing medicals after lodging or before lodging ?
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest to submit the application as soon as possible as the clock starts ticking once you submit the application. Book Health check up appointment in parallel if you haven't done it yet.
> Important thing is to submit correct application and get into the pool of applicants as soon as possible. Best Luck..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vivinlobo said:


> Guys one of my previous passport was damaged as it went in washing machine.
> 
> I do have the old passport.
> 
> What should I select for question 12. What happened to this document?
> 
> Expired
> Lost/stolen
> Other
> 
> The actual reason, the passport was inside my jacket and my mom had put the jacket unknowingly in washing machine.
> 
> What one liner can I give on give details??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Choose "other", reason: my mom does my washing 

Kidding.


----------



## bssanthosh47

vivinlobo said:


> Guys one of my previous passport was damaged as it went in washing machine.
> 
> I do have the old passport.
> 
> What should I select for question 12. What happened to this document?
> 
> Expired
> Lost/stolen
> Other
> 
> The actual reason, the passport was inside my jacket and my mom had put the jacket unknowingly in washing machine.
> 
> What one liner can I give on give details??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Hehe ,

PI's reply .. lol

Buddy vivin , The reason is straigh forward . Put others and mention damaged and replaced with new one .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## ramanan42

How can we link hapid and visa application?


ramanan42 said:


> So I will submit the documents today .
> Start creating hap Id in parallel ?
> 
> Is it possible ?
> 
> 
> 
> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramanan42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same query as above
> 
> Can we do medicals before visa lodgement ?
> If so please help me with the steps
> 
> Which is better ? Doing medicals after lodging or before lodging ?
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest to submit the application as soon as possible as the clock starts ticking once you submit the application. Book Health check up appointment in parallel if you haven't done it yet.
> Important thing is to submit correct application and get into the pool of applicants as soon as possible. Best Luck..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## vivinlobo

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Choose "other", reason: my mom does my washing
> 
> Kidding.


Lol thank you  

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hehe ,
> 
> PI's reply .. lol
> 
> Buddy vivin , The reason is straigh forward . Put others and mention damaged and replaced with new one .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thank you , form 1221....Part G... Give details of all post secondary qualifications??

I have done my engineering after 12th.

What details I have to enter here? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanan42

Kindly help in this query

My wife worked as Business analyst.
Her education qualification Is
Bachelor in information technology
Mba in marketing and hr

We applied ACS for bachelor's only not for master's

Now.
1. ACS will only consider our highest degree for assessment ?
2. Did we falsely claim points by not showing master degree ?
3.also do we have to mention her master's in form 80 since we showed only bachelor's degree.


"For points based migration you will receive points for your highest qualification only."

Source https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table
Qualification section

This means highest qualification should be assessed right .she did MBA right after bachelor's with no gaps.


----------



## rahul7star

*hi*



GUNBUN said:


> Congratulations brother !!
> 
> You are today's king.:thumb:
> 
> such a irresponsible case officer you had - how he may understand the extra burden to pay peak airfares.
> 
> As it is 189, please book your flight for Adelaide and tell them how "[email protected]#$%^" other applicants are feeling right now. I hope you understand what I meant.
> 
> I will PM you my case id : pls ask them to process my grant asap
> 
> All the best for your future



conr8s gun gun ...finaaly ur grant


----------



## sk2019au

ramanan42 said:


> Kindly help in this query
> 
> My wife worked as Business analyst.
> Her education qualification Is
> Bachelor in information technology
> Mba in marketing and hr
> 
> We applied ACS for bachelor's only not for master's
> 
> Now.
> 1. ACS will only consider our highest degree for assessment ?
> 2. Did we falsely claim points by not showing master degree ?
> 3.also do we have to mention her master's in form 80 since we showed only bachelor's degree.
> 
> 
> "For points based migration you will receive points for your highest qualification only."
> 
> Source
> Qualification section
> 
> This means highest qualification should be assessed right .she did MBA right after bachelor's with no gaps.


My take:

1. From ACS POV Bachelor in IT is likely to be considered (either as Major or Minor depending on course content). To the best of my knowledge, MBA is a diploma and its non ICT (I'm a MBA finance btw, and I didn't show my MBA in ACS assessment; only BE (IT) and the current BA job). So even if you upload the MBA docs it'll be considered insufficient as per ACS requirements.

2. I don't think its "falsely". Its just that the Non-ICT MBA diploma is irrelevant as far as ACS is considered.

3. No harm in mentioning it in Form 80 though.

Bottom line: You may try and claim points for that Non-ICT MBA diploma but I don't think ACS will consider it. You can always show that MBA in Form 80.
Also, the homeaffairs site URL that you shared only considers "degrees" from outside AU not diplomas...Diplomas from AU are only considered.

Mods/Experts/Other members: I'm open to correction..


----------



## intruder_

sk2019au said:


> My take:
> 
> 1. From ACS POV Bachelor in IT is likely to be considered (either as Major or Minor depending on course content). To the best of my knowledge, MBA is a diploma and its non ICT (I'm a MBA finance btw, and I didn't show my MBA in ACS assessment; only BE (IT) and the current BA job). So even if you upload the MBA docs it'll be considered insufficient as per ACS requirements.
> 
> 2. I don't think its "falsely". Its just that the Non-ICT MBA diploma is irrelevant as far as ACS is considered.
> 
> 3. No harm in mentioning it in Form 80 though.
> 
> Bottom line: You may try and claim points for that Non-ICT MBA diploma but I don't think ACS will consider it. You can always show that MBA in Form 80.
> Also, the homeaffairs site URL that you shared only considers "degrees" from outside AU not diplomas...Diplomas from AU are only considered.
> 
> Mods/Experts/Other members: I'm open to correction..


I second that, the highest degree in relation to the nominated occupation will be assessed. Mentioning about MBA or a non-ICT education shouldn't matter but should be better to have consistency through the overall VISA application.


----------



## ramanan42

Thank you for the detailed explanation .



sk2019au said:


> ramanan42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly help in this query
> 
> My wife worked as Business analyst.
> Her education qualification Is
> Bachelor in information technology
> Mba in marketing and hr
> 
> We applied ACS for bachelor's only not for master's
> 
> Now.
> 1. ACS will only consider our highest degree for assessment ?
> 2. Did we falsely claim points by not showing master degree ?
> 3.also do we have to mention her master's in form 80 since we showed only bachelor's degree.
> 
> 
> "For points based migration you will receive points for your highest qualification only."
> 
> Source
> Qualification section
> 
> This means highest qualification should be assessed right .she did MBA right after bachelor's with no gaps.
> 
> 
> 
> My take:
> 
> 1. From ACS POV Bachelor in IT is likely to be considered (either as Major or Minor depending on course content). To the best of my knowledge, MBA is a diploma and its non ICT (I'm a MBA finance btw, and I didn't show my MBA in ACS assessment; only BE (IT) and the current BA job). So even if you upload the MBA docs it'll be considered insufficient as per ACS requirements.
> 
> 2. I don't think its "falsely". Its just that the Non-ICT MBA diploma is irrelevant as far as ACS is considered.
> 
> 3. No harm in mentioning it in Form 80 though.
> 
> Bottom line: You may try and claim points for that Non-ICT MBA diploma but I don't think ACS will consider it. You can always show that MBA in Form 80.
> Also, the homeaffairs site URL that you shared only considers "degrees" from outside AU not diplomas...Diplomas from AU are only considered.
> 
> Mods/Experts/Other members: I'm open to correction..
Click to expand...


----------



## ramanan42

Thank you for explaining it.


intruder_ said:


> sk2019au said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take:
> 
> 1. From ACS POV Bachelor in IT is likely to be considered (either as Major or Minor depending on course content). To the best of my knowledge, MBA is a diploma and its non ICT (I'm a MBA finance btw, and I didn't show my MBA in ACS assessment; only BE (IT) and the current BA job). So even if you upload the MBA docs it'll be considered insufficient as per ACS requirements.
> 
> 2. I don't think its "falsely". Its just that the Non-ICT MBA diploma is irrelevant as far as ACS is considered.
> 
> 3. No harm in mentioning it in Form 80 though.
> 
> Bottom line: You may try and claim points for that Non-ICT MBA diploma but I don't think ACS will consider it. You can always show that MBA in Form 80.
> Also, the homeaffairs site URL that you shared only considers "degrees" from outside AU not diplomas...Diplomas from AU are only considered.
> 
> Mods/Experts/Other members: I'm open to correction..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that, the highest degree in relation to the nominated occupation will be assessed. Mentioning about MBA or a non-ICT education shouldn't matter but should be better to have consistency through the overall VISA application.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ismiya

I m waiting for the grant ( lodged april and with 2 co contact ) and my india pcc going to expire next month. And i have doubt that whether we have to renew before or renew after expired?? Anyone can clarify


----------



## Immigrantno1

Hi Everyone

Where do i look upon to see in application if co has been allocated. Do we get mail for same or in which section does it gets updated.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## dhruvmisra

Hi Everyone,

I have a query, when I filed my application and uploaded all the documents, I was able to see the documents loaded by me on Attach document screen, but today when I logged in, I am not able to see the uploaded documents. 

The application status is received. 

Does anyone else is facing this issue or if anyone has faced the issue in the past.

Kindly support in answering this if anyone has any idea.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

dhruvmisra said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a query, when I filed my application and uploaded all the documents, I was able to see the documents loaded by me on Attach document screen, but today when I logged in, I am not able to see the uploaded documents.
> 
> The application status is received.
> 
> Does anyone else is facing this issue or if anyone has faced the issue in the past.
> 
> Kindly support in answering this if anyone has any idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait for a couple of days. It happens sometimes.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dhruvmisra

rahulpop1 said:


> Wait for a couple of days. It happens sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk




Thanks Rahul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

Hey Rahul .
Good to see you active man ..

It's been a while I saw u guys online .feels like college days . Seniors cleared final semester and no news from all and we just moved to final semester 😄
Gunbun , Rahul , Ashwin and many others all out 😄 
How's the preparation work going on buddy ? Tickets booked ? Melbourne right ? How r u enjoying your honeymoon period at current office 😛 

Any luck with job search ? 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## dipanshub

Hello Experts,

Which test is easy/less complicated for kids TST or IGRA?


----------



## Immigrantno1

dipanshub said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Which test is easy/less complicated for kids TST or IGRA?


Hi
Tst is basically mantoux test which is skin tested. in igra they will take blood sample and test.
My 2 year old went with tst as suggested by hospital and turned out to be fine. I dont think they will give option to choose between tst or igra.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## dipanshub

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi
> Tst is basically mantoux test which is skin tested. in igra they will take blood sample and test.
> My 2 year old went with tst as suggested by hospital and turned out to be fine. I dont think they will give option to choose between tst or igra.
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


Thanks....in the HAP ID letter, they have mentioned TST/IGRA. Mine is 5 years old. I heard that for TST, we have to visit twice to the hospital? Is it correct? And the IGRA, it can be completed in one visit?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bhuto

*189 Visa Lodged - Overseas PCC is getting expired*

Hello Experts,
Greetings!

I have lodged my 189 visa on 13th of November, 2018. However, my UK PCC gets expired in Feb, 2019, though my Indian PCC is valid till October 2019.

Will CO will ask for a fresh one from UK? Do I need to upload a Fresh PCC from UK once again before Feb, 2019 before CO asks for it??

I visited UK in 2013. I dont have any further plan to visit UK.

Kindest regards,
Bhuto


----------



## Ronsingh24

Hii experts .. Is there any group for post grant guys ??


----------



## DefCon

As far as I know, you don't need another PCC from the UK. As you have not visited UK since 2013, your last track record in the UK is 2013 and it will stay that way no matter how many times you order a PCC from UK, the result will be the same, you left the country there will be nothing new with a fresh PCC, the CO knows this much. Unless you visit UK again before your grant, you don't need a fresh copy again.

I was also in UK from 2006-2013, got the PCC via Acro just few months back, it was clear. If you get it once after leaving the country and don't go back, then it's fine. You will need a fresh copy if you visit UK again after getting a PCC.




Bhuto said:


> Hello Experts,
> Greetings!
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 13th of November, 2018. However, my UK PCC gets expired in Feb, 2019, though my Indian PCC is valid till October 2019.
> 
> Will CO will ask for a fresh one from UK? Do I need to upload a Fresh PCC from UK once again before Feb, 2019 before CO asks for it??
> 
> I visited UK in 2013. I dont have any further plan to visit UK.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> Bhuto


----------



## AGupta

Hi Yogesh,
I was told by one of my friends (who underwent this process last year, process might have changed now) that you don't see the link to generate the HAP ID when you accept the invite. you would have to wait till you upload the documents, pay the fees and CO is assigned who would then provide you HAP ID to go for medicals? Isn't it true? 
Actually this was first query itself which I wanted to get answered. Can you generate the HAP ID immediately after accepting the invite and get the medicals before CO is assigned?
I know you can upload pending documents later as well but was not sure of Medicals procedure.

Many thanks if you or anyone can please confirm the process

Thanks



yogeesh said:


> Why you want to do that? Just accept the invite, upload all the docs which you have. Pay the fee and then generate HAP ID and go for medical. It will get auto update with your immi account. Don't wait for medical and then lodge your application.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DefCon

Hi
I submitted my application on 14th September and and I am just going to tell you what I did for my application:
Accept the invite by creating or logging in to ImmiAccount. Then fillout the form, upload all documents along with Form 80, then make the payment. You will get an acknowledgement that the application has been received. Now you will also see the option to do your Health Assessment when your login to your Immi Account, you can now generate the HAP ID yourself, print it out and go get it done, it will be updated in your immi account within 1-3 days and it will state something like “Health Assessment provided - no action required. Processing of your application can now proceed which will not happen until a CO is assigned.”

So yes you can get your HAP ID before CO is assigned.

Lastly, as my understanding goes, you can also wait for CO to ask for it but that will just delay your processing by another month or 2. A complete and decision ready application is when you upload everything required, do your medicals and pcc before the CO is assigned.

Kind Regards



AGupta said:


> Hi Yogesh,
> I was told by one of my friends (who underwent this process last year, process might have changed now) that you don't see the link to generate the HAP ID when you accept the invite. you would have to wait till you upload the documents, pay the fees and CO is assigned who would then provide you HAP ID to go for medicals? Isn't it true?
> Actually this was first query itself which I wanted to get answered. Can you generate the HAP ID immediately after accepting the invite and get the medicals before CO is assigned?
> I know you can upload pending documents later as well but was not sure of Medicals procedure.
> 
> Many thanks if you or anyone can please confirm the process
> 
> Thanks


----------



## intruder_

AGupta said:


> Hi Yogesh,
> I was told by one of my friends (who underwent this process last year, process might have changed now) that you don't see the link to generate the HAP ID when you accept the invite. you would have to wait till you upload the documents, pay the fees and CO is assigned who would then provide you HAP ID to go for medicals? Isn't it true?
> Actually this was first query itself which I wanted to get answered. Can you generate the HAP ID immediately after accepting the invite and get the medicals before CO is assigned?
> I know you can upload pending documents later as well but was not sure of Medicals procedure.
> 
> Many thanks if you or anyone can please confirm the process
> 
> Thanks


I have seen Shekhar answer your query before, albeit you can click on New application after logging into your immi account. You should see an option for My Health declarations from which you can generate HAP ID for all members on your application.

Experts/senior/fellow members can correct me if its not the right suggestion.


----------



## AGupta

Thank you bro. Much appreciated




shekar.ym said:


> bro..i am not sure who is guiding you on this. Please read the thread
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337
> 
> or take help of some MARA agent to lodge your application in a right way.


----------



## shekar.ym

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Where do i look upon to see in application if co has been allocated. Do we get mail for same or in which section does it gets updated.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


you will not get to know if a CO is allocated or not until you receive CO contact or commencement email.


----------



## Shak.

*Uae moi pcc*

Hello Members,

Is there anyone here who has obtained Police clearance certificate from Abudhabi while sitting here in Australia??
Could you please then guide me with the procedure.

Also if i have to travel to uae to obtain it, In required docs, they need letter from beneficiary. Where can i get this letter from for my Application .


----------



## AGupta

Awesome, thanks a lot for the information

Thats precisely what I was looking for.

Thanks again



DefCon said:


> Hi
> I submitted my application on 14th September and and I am just going to tell you what I did for my application:
> Accept the invite by creating or logging in to ImmiAccount. Then fillout the form, upload all documents along with Form 80, then make the payment. You will get an acknowledgement that the application has been received. Now you will also see the option to do your Health Assessment when your login to your Immi Account, you can now generate the HAP ID yourself, print it out and go get it done, it will be updated in your immi account within 1-3 days and it will state something like “Health Assessment provided - no action required. Processing of your application can now proceed which will not happen until a CO is assigned.”
> 
> So yes you can get your HAP ID before CO is assigned.
> 
> Lastly, as my understanding goes, you can also wait for CO to ask for it but that will just delay your processing by another month or 2. A complete and decision ready application is when you upload everything required, do your medicals and pcc before the CO is assigned.
> 
> Kind Regards


----------



## pagauspr

Hi All,

We are happy to inform, me and my husband got our grant today (19th Nov 2018). IED: 20th May 2019. Thanks for all who answered my quires in the forum. 
All waiting for their grant (especially long waiting CO contacted cases / Immi comm asses mail)my prayers for your early grant.


----------



## shekar.ym

pagauspr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are happy to inform, me and my husband got our grant today (19th Nov 2018). IED: 20th May 2019. Thanks for all who answered my quires in the forum.
> All waiting for their grant (especially long waiting CO contacted cases / Immi comm asses mail)my prayers for your early grant.




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15

pagauspr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are happy to inform, me and my husband got our grant today (19th Nov 2018). IED: 20th May 2019. Thanks for all who answered my quires in the forum.
> All waiting for their grant (especially long waiting CO contacted cases / Immi comm asses mail)my prayers for your early grant.


congratzz


----------



## hulkb86

pagauspr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are happy to inform, me and my husband got our grant today (19th Nov 2018). IED: 20th May 2019. Thanks for all who answered my quires in the forum.
> All waiting for their grant (especially long waiting CO contacted cases / Immi comm asses mail)my prayers for your early grant.


Congratulations!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb

pagauspr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are happy to inform, me and my husband got our grant today (19th Nov 2018). IED: 20th May 2019. Thanks for all who answered my quires in the forum.
> All waiting for their grant (especially long waiting CO contacted cases / Immi comm asses mail)my prayers for your early grant.




Congratulations 




189/261312
Application lodged: 14-09-2018
Grant: Waiting


----------



## intruder_

pagauspr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are happy to inform, me and my husband got our grant today (19th Nov 2018). IED: 20th May 2019. Thanks for all who answered my quires in the forum.
> All waiting for their grant (especially long waiting CO contacted cases / Immi comm asses mail)my prayers for your early grant.


Congrats on your grant !


----------



## Manusun

Visa lodged on june 13 2018 under 189.
Responded for co contact on 3rd oct 2018.
Still waiting for further update/grant

Dont know how long it will take 🤞

Waiting is really pushing down the hope..


----------



## Optimistic_2018

Congratulations..!!



pagauspr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are happy to inform, me and my husband got our grant today (19th Nov 2018). IED: 20th May 2019. Thanks for all who answered my quires in the forum.
> All waiting for their grant (especially long waiting CO contacted cases / Immi comm asses mail)my prayers for your early grant.


----------



## RustedGold

Manusun said:


> Visa lodged on june 13 2018 under 189.
> Responded for co contact on 3rd oct 2018.
> Still waiting for further update/grant
> 
> Dont know how long it will take 🤞
> 
> Waiting is really pushing down the hope..


I have a very similar time line, my co contact is around Sep 27.
Agreed that each rolling day is weighing heavy


----------



## RustedGold

*No Grants on Saturday?*

Seems as if there arent any working saturdays anymore!


----------



## vijeshc

Does the CO go through Linkedin profile during the review process? because what is in my Linked in profile is not what is in my ACS review.


----------



## sammy163

pagauspr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are happy to inform, me and my husband got our grant today (19th Nov 2018). IED: 20th May 2019. Thanks for all who answered my quires in the forum.
> All waiting for their grant (especially long waiting CO contacted cases / Immi comm asses mail)my prayers for your early grant.


congrats,


----------



## Manusun

RustedGold said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged on june 13 2018 under 189.
> Responded for co contact on 3rd oct 2018.
> Still waiting for further update/grant
> 
> Dont know how long it will take 🤞
> 
> Waiting is really pushing down the hope..
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very similar time line, my co contact is around Sep 27.
> Agreed that each rolling day is weighing heavy
Click to expand...


Hope atleast will get it before new year


----------



## aupr04

Optimistic_2018 said:


> Congratulations..!!


Congratulations ..

P.S: I have exactly similar timeline and hoping to get grant this year.

I took a exactly 30 days break from this forum thinking might get a grant in this time but no luck. So I am back on my daily routine of Refreshing Gmail/Expat Forum every 30 minutes!


----------



## internationalcanuck

Newbies, us elders want to help you... please set up an automatic signature with your application timelines


----------



## Manusun

Same here

Am just waiting to get tat golden grant mail..

Keep on refreshing my gmail


----------



## kristinacastro

Manusun said:


> Same here
> 
> Am just waiting to get tat golden grant mail..
> 
> Keep on refreshing my gmail



i'm also getting excited and nervous =)


----------



## aupr04

*Refresh Frequency!*

Apologies as this is "off-topic"

Member who have received grants, can you please suggest what should be an ideal refresh frequency of Gmail (Although it has an auto-refresh feature )

Hope this brief mail communicates my pain/frustration! :brick:


----------



## mongapb05

pagauspr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are happy to inform, me and my husband got our grant today (19th Nov 2018). IED: 20th May 2019. Thanks for all who answered my quires in the forum.
> All waiting for their grant (especially long waiting CO contacted cases / Immi comm asses mail)my prayers for your early grant.


Congratulations, 



Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## pagauspr

Thank you all, 

Also, just fyi, if the below information can help you

1.my R&R letter was on Statutory Declaration which used for ACS skill assessment(Mentioned only mode of employment (permanent with hours a week, Roles , Duties and projects) and signed by my senior (only his name, postion and passport number are mentioned no other contact details,I might be lucky CO not asked for new letter with mobile and e-miail address of my senior as many people in the forum mentioned the phone and e-mail are mandatory). 
2.Only documents in black and white are notarized (Passport also in black and white but notarized) and colored one are uploaded as is.
3. Salary credit in Back statements are highlighted
4.I Have uploaded my PF statement after pressed Information provided button , so not found any issue with uploading documents even after pressed IP.
5. Updated change in circumstances for change in Job for my husband after CO contacted and Pressed IP. still not found any delay considering the processing of current avg CO contacted cases.
6.My husband not provided the PCC for Saudi as he was on work vist VISA (uploaded all 3 saudi work visit visas and employer contract letters mentioning each time stay). CO not asked for PCC considering my husband never been a Saudi resident to get the PCC even though he stayed more thn 1year in last 10 years. At the same time we uploaded the Australian PCC for my husband as he stayed in Australia for 2.7 years on Work VISA. So PCC requirements are based on country to country.
7. The documents which are in both English and other local language are not translated as still information is mentioned in English. No problem found here aswell. Translated all other documents which are not in English.

8.My husband PTEA and ACS are expired after we lodged VISA, yes they are valid when we got Invite. No issue in this condition as well...
9. CO who granted the VISA is different to the one contacted for more information.

These are the questions nowadays I seen o this forum , thought posting my documents condition could help here. Note these are only My VISA conditions and it may change CO to CO.


----------



## devimaala

*Grant Time for indian applicants from singapore*

Hi ,

I would like to check on the times for the grant for indian applicants submitted from singapore.

ITA:11/OCT/2018
VISA LODGEMENT:25/OCT/2018

Medicals, PCC and all documents submitted.


Can someone give the time it takes for receiving grant.

Thanks


----------



## vivinlobo

Congrats to everyone who got grants.

Form 1221:Give details of all post secondary qualifications

Is it sufficient to only put engineering details?

Given that I did engineering after my 12th??

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

devimaala said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I would like to check on the times for the grant for indian applicants submitted from singapore.
> 
> ITA:11/OCT/2018
> VISA LODGEMENT:25/OCT/2018
> 
> Medicals, PCC and all documents submitted.
> 
> 
> Can someone give the time it takes for receiving grant.
> 
> Thanks


There is no special timeline for indians applying from Singapore ;P

The global processing timeline is anywhere between 8-11 months , but lucky ones have been getting grants within 3 months .

Only Onshore candidates applying from australia have a slight higher preference , but again lucky ones only  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

venki7 said:


> I successfully completed my PR validation trip to Melbourne


Great, any experiences to share?


----------



## Saif

smanikandan1987 said:


> Wondering if anyone from September 11,2018 invitation round has had CO contact yet?


Depends upon the lodge date and not the ITA date...


----------



## Saif

Imnikita said:


> On dibp payment page, please guide under which option forex/travel card has to be used.
> It is showing 3 options 1) credit/debit card 2) union pay 3) pay pal Thanks


Option 1 is the right answer and they are in essence debit cards.


----------



## dipanshub

Hello All,

I need a suggestion regarding medicals. I was on antibiotics till last week due to viral fever, however, that is stopped and no more fever now. But little bit of sputum still exists, do you advise to go for medical in this condition or should I wait more to get this cleared?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saif

AGupta said:


> can anyone please confirm if it is good idea to create Immi Account and get the medicals done before accepting the invite? I got the invite in Nov 18 round.
> I am just thinking of getting medicals, PCC process done in parallel so that once I accept the invite, I can upload all the documents in one go itself.
> 
> Thank you


Yes, that is how it should be. BTW you can also fill the 17 page form and gradually attach docs in the meantime, this process takes ages. All the best.


----------



## Saif

dipanshub said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Which test is easy/less complicated for kids TST or IGRA?


IGRA but they charge you 4200/- extra at Max over and above the package price. I recommend that because (1) You are not supposed to revisit them after 48 hours to read TST, (2) It is a more trusted test and CO then dont normally ask to reassess in Aust.


----------



## derik2020

saifsd said:


> Depends upon the lodge date and not the ITA date...


I've seen 3 September lodgement cases reported as direct grants. Haven't seen much after that.....


----------



## Saif

derik2020 said:


> I've seen 3 September lodgement cases reported as direct grants. Haven't seen much after that.....


I think one 13th Sep as well but just a one off case I guess...


----------



## Saif

dipanshub said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need a suggestion regarding medicals. I was on antibiotics till last week due to viral fever, however, that is stopped and no more fever now. But little bit of sputum still exists, do you advise to go for medical in this condition or should I wait more to get this cleared?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I suggest you delay it a by a few more days. When you have an infection your vitals do get shaken up.


----------



## dipanshub

saifsd said:


> I suggest you delay it a by a few more days. When you have an infection your vitals do get shaken up.


Thanks Saifsd.....will wait...


----------



## Saif

FYI only, meaning more prayers for a quick grant...

*Rich and poor agree in supporting pause in immigration*
https://www.theaustralian.com.au/ne...n/news-story/7acb66b7585471eab95b4554dfad44f2

(Sorry if the link is not opening, it opened once for me, asking for subscription if I click now.)


----------



## tintinlink

Hi Guys,

Extremely to notice that we ( me n my wife) have received Grant this morning. Pls find the detail below.

Thanks for your support and wish all others waiting for grant will receive the gold mail soon.



saifsd said:


> I think one 13th Sep as well but just a one off case I guess...


If that grant was for Civil Engineer (233211) on 13th Sep then it should be me haha. 

10th PTE 03/08/2018
ITA 11/08/2018
PCC 23/08/2018
Visa Lodgement 13/09/2018
Medical check 21/09/2018
Grant 19/11/2018

No Notification of assessment - no CO contact - DG.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## souvlaki

derik2020 said:


> I've seen 3 September lodgement cases reported as direct grants. Haven't seen much after that.....


There is 12 September grants on immitracker.


----------



## Saif

tintinlink said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Extremely to notice that we ( me n my wife) have received Grant this morning. Pls find the detail below.
> 
> Thanks for your support and wish all others waiting for grant will receive the gold mail soon.
> 
> 
> 
> If that grant was for Civil Engineer (233211) on 13th Sep then it should be me haha.
> 
> 10th PTE 03/08/2018
> ITA 11/08/2018
> PCC 23/08/2018
> Visa Lodgement 13/09/2018
> Medical check 21/09/2018
> Grant 19/11/2018
> 
> No Notification of assessment - no CO contact - DG.
> 
> [URL="[/URL]


So we found you out hiding here 
Wow that was quick. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## cssrivathsan

Hi Guys
I am happy to inform that me, my wife and son have received the Direct Grant today morning. This forum has been extremely helpful with wealth of information and guided me throughout the entire PR process.
Hope everyone get their grants and all the best to them.


----------



## Mohammed786

Congrats. That was quite fast.May i Know what all documents you uploaded to claim your employment points?

Thank You



cssrivathsan said:


> Hi Guys
> I am happy to inform that me, my wife and son have received the Direct Grant today morning. This forum has been extremely helpful with wealth of information and guided me throughout the entire PR process.
> Hope everyone get their grants and all the best to them.


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys why is the signing on Adobe not allowed on form 80

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Guys why is the signing on Adobe not allowed on form 80
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Probably you need to download a trial for Adobe Acrobat DC Pro


----------



## Ismiya

Anyone who signed form 815 waiting for grant ?


----------



## vivinlobo

saifsd said:


> Probably you need to download a trial for Adobe Acrobat DC Pro


Can I split the pdf and then sign it... Form 80 given by my agent is signable.. So can I split and merge again? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## cssrivathsan

Mohammed786 said:


> Congrats. That was quite fast.May i Know what all documents you uploaded to claim your employment points?
> 
> Thank You


Thanks Mohammed.Below are the list of documents i submitted:

Primary Applicant:
ACS Assessment Report 
PTE report + sent via Pearson
Academic Documents - BE Degree from India (Degree certificate + all semester Transcripts) and MS from USA (Degree certificate + Transcripts), 10th Certificate
Employment Documents -
RnR Details : Submitted USA employment in company letterhead from HR and reporting manager and for India employment, it was in Statutory Declaration
Pay slips - Submitted payslips for USA employment(one every quarter for 3 years) and all payslips for India employment (for last 7 years)
Salary account Bank Statement - Added bank statements for entire India employment(7 years) and did not upload USA bank statement as it was unavailable
Income Tax Returns - Submitted W2 statements + 1040 Tax returns for USA and all Form 16's for India
Submitted Offer Letters, promotion letters, Leaving letters for ex-employers and got current employment proof without RnR from HR(reason mentioned as Educational Purpose). 
PF statement from EPFO site for India employment
PCC - FBI Clearance for USA and India PCC 
Additional payslips post ACS filing date till visa lodgement date(8 months) .
Marriage Certificate - Submitted 
National Identity document - Aadhar
Passport Copy
Passport Size Photo
Form 80 

Spouse:
Passport Copy
Passport Size Photo
National Identity document - Aadhaar
Academic Documents - BE Degree from India (Degree certificate + all semester Transcripts) and MS from USA (Degree certificate + Transcripts), 10th Certificate
Employment Documents - Not applicable as no points claimed
PTE report + sent via Pearson for Functional English proof 
PCC - FBI Clearance for USA and India PCC 
Form 80 

Kid:
Passport Copy 
Passport Size Photo 
Birth Certificate
National Identity document - Aadhaar
Form 1229


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and good luck. Kindly update your case on myimmitracker.com


pagauspr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are happy to inform, me and my husband got our grant today (19th Nov 2018). IED: 20th May 2019. Thanks for all who answered my quires in the forum.
> All waiting for their grant (especially long waiting CO contacted cases / Immi comm asses mail)my prayers for your early grant.


----------



## kristinacastro

Jotsaab said:


> wrecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your emplooyer can give reference letter along with roles and responsibilities and salary along with mode of payment confirmation (I.e. cash payment) and if possible an additional statutory declaration, I think (I am not an expert) you should be fine.
> 
> The CO might perform employment verification and your employer needs to confirm your employment in that case.
> 
> If you are really concerned, you can always get some advisory service from a registered agent or an immigration lawyer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot. your reply made a lot of difference. sometimes u just need a ray of hope. hope for the best.
> thanks once again. will keep updating.
Click to expand...

Did thesame for my partner for skill assessment, we provided Sta Dec, but still they asked for reference letter, we provided and was approved by Engineers Australia.


----------



## kristinacastro

IMMI tracker already shows a grant for one who lodged last 18th Sept....fyi to all.


----------



## kristinacastro

vivinlobo said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably you need to download a trial for Adobe Acrobat DC Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Can I split the pdf and then sign it... Form 80 given by my agent is signable.. So can I split and merge again?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Print the last page and sign. Scan and merge with the the rest later. I bought the software just for this lol.


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Can I split the pdf and then sign it... Form 80 given by my agent is signable.. So can I split and merge again?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Why do you want to do that? Just make a copy of Form 80 and sign it using fill and sign option on Adobe Acrobat DC Pro. It is easier than you think. Signing doesnt mean having your bank signature on the doc


----------



## kristinacastro

cssrivathsan said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. That was quite fast.May i Know what all documents you uploaded to claim your employment points?
> 
> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mohammed.Below are the list of documents i submitted:
> 
> Primary Applicant:
> ACS Assessment Report
> PTE report + sent via Pearson
> Academic Documents - BE Degree from India (Degree certificate + all semester Transcripts) and MS from USA (Degree certificate + Transcripts), 10th Certificate
> Employment Documents -
> RnR Details : Submitted USA employment in company letterhead from HR and reporting manager and for India employment, it was in Statutory Declaration
> Pay slips - Submitted payslips for USA employment(one every quarter for 3 years) and all payslips for India employment (for last 7 years)
> Salary account Bank Statement - Added bank statements for entire India employment(7 years) and did not upload USA bank statement as it was unavailable
> Income Tax Returns - Submitted W2 statements + 1040 Tax returns for USA and all Form 16's for India
> Submitted Offer Letters, promotion letters, Leaving letters for ex-employers and got current employment proof without RnR from HR(reason mentioned as Educational Purpose).
> PF statement from EPFO site for India employment
> PCC - FBI Clearance for USA and India PCC
> Additional payslips post ACS filing date till visa lodgement date(8 months) .
> Marriage Certificate - Submitted
> National Identity document - Aadhar
> Passport Copy
> Passport Size Photo
> Form 80
> 
> Spouse:
> Passport Copy
> Passport Size Photo
> National Identity document - Aadhaar
> Academic Documents - BE Degree from India (Degree certificate + all semester Transcripts) and MS from USA (Degree certificate + Transcripts), 10th Certificate
> Employment Documents - Not applicable as no points claimed
> PTE report + sent via Pearson for Functional English proof
> PCC - FBI Clearance for USA and India PCC
> Form 80
> 
> Kid:
> Passport Copy
> Passport Size Photo
> Birth Certificate
> National Identity document - Aadhaar
> Form 1229
Click to expand...

Hello, just keen to know what does it mean by ""+ sent via Pearson for Functional English proof "", you mean you sent the email from PTE stating you have sent your scores to DHA?


----------



## Saif

kristinacastro said:


> Hello, just keen to know what does it mean by ""+ sent via Pearson for Functional English proof "", you mean you sent the email from PTE stating you have sent your scores to DHA?


When you finish your PTE test it gives you options to send your scores to various agencies, Aus DHA being one, you can send the scores directly using this option.


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> When you finish your PTE test it gives you options to send your scores to various agencies, Aus DHA being one, you can send the scores directly using this option.


Even while booking the test this option is there to send scores to DHA.


----------



## Al3x

Anyone lodge last July 2018, still no grant/ CO contact yet?


----------



## Lovegill

Hello experts,
I have lodged 189 on 21st of August 2018. Can someone please guide me how to add newborn in application and how to get medical done for infant before CO contact. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

derik2020 said:


> I've seen 3 September lodgement cases reported as direct grants. Haven't seen much after that.....


Amazing feat !!! PTEA 10 attempts. Have you shared any tips, i have taken twice and missed by 2-5 numbers and still thinking when to take third time. 

with 2613 being prorata based it is like forever waiting !!


----------



## Saif

Subhash Bohra said:


> Amazing feat !!! PTEA 10 attempts. Have you shared any tips, i have taken twice and missed by 2-5 numbers and still thinking when to take third time.
> 
> with 2613 being prorata based it is like forever waiting !!


Please try e2language PTE videos on youtube they are really helpful.


----------



## saigrc1

saifsd said:


> Congratulations and well deserved!


Thank you!!


----------



## derik2020

Subhash Bohra said:


> Amazing feat !!! PTEA 10 attempts. Have you shared any tips, i have taken twice and missed by 2-5 numbers and still thinking when to take third time.
> 
> with 2613 being prorata based it is like forever waiting !!


If there is one main tip I can give you regarding PTE is, it doesn't matter how many attempts you take, the only thing that matters is not giving up until you achieve it.

work on your mistakes especially simple things like spelling and grammar which will improve your section scores.

Good luck!


----------



## yogeesh

All September 11 onwards lodged people who got grants, what's yours invitation date? Just wondering anyone who received invite on September 11got grant.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DefCon

I haven't, got invited 11th of September, lodged application 14th September with medicals on the 16th. Just waiting ...



yogeesh said:


> All September 11 onwards lodged people who got grants, what's yours invitation date? Just wondering anyone who received invite on September 11got grant.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

Invited 11 August. Lodged 18 September. No contact so far.


----------



## yogeesh

DefCon said:


> I haven't, got invited 11th of September, lodged application 14th September with medicals on the 16th. Just waiting ...


Same here, invited 11 sep lodged 13 September. Waiting waiting

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yogeesh

Anyone from September 11 invitation round got grant? I m not sure but doesn't invitation round matters???

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

yogeesh said:


> Anyone from September 11 invitation round got grant? I m not sure but doesn't invitation round matters???
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Date of Lodging the visa after getting invited matters. Not the date of invitation round

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

yogeesh said:


> Anyone from September 11 invitation round got grant? I m not sure but doesn't invitation round matters???
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Some people with Sep 11th invitations have got grants. Invitation round has no preference in terms of grant.


----------



## ramanan42

Hi all

Can we keep emails from my supervisor who as given me SD as added employment and roles and responsibilities proof ?

Or will it be seen as security violation by immi dept ?


----------



## vijeshc

Hi All,

I remember writing this post here today, but dont seem to find it though. The question is if the CO would review my linkedin profile and compare it with the ACS related information???


----------



## ramanan42

He could , but in social media anything can be uploaded. It's not a strong evidence .

He can't deny based on that but ur profile can give him ideas to enquire further.



vijeshc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I remember writing this post here today, but dont seem to find it though. The question is if the CO would review my linkedin profile and compare it with the ACS related information???


----------



## souvlaki

csdhan said:


> Some people with Sep 11th invitations have got grants. Invitation round has no preference in terms of grant.


If only someone working for DOHA could shed some light on how they process their queue.. :spy:


----------



## Madhu Sharma

Hi!!! Can anyone share how does the message come after visa application submitted, as my agent is not sharing the exact details. He shared only the screenshot and I am not able to see the actual date.
Thanks


----------



## Immigrantno1

Madhu Sharma said:


> Hi!!! Can anyone share how does the message come after visa application submitted, as my agent is not sharing the exact details. He shared only the screenshot and I am not able to see the actual date.
> Thanks


Hi madhu
Like me you can create a mirror immi account. Just make yourself an immi account. Use your transaction ref no and passport no and get directed to your application. You wil see option to import application.
But its suggested by seniors not to upload anything and do same by informing your consultant.
Thanks and Regards


----------



## shekar.ym

cssrivathsan said:


> Hi Guys
> I am happy to inform that me, my wife and son have received the Direct Grant today morning. This forum has been extremely helpful with wealth of information and guided me throughout the entire PR process.
> Hope everyone get their grants and all the best to them.


Congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

cssrivathsan said:


> Thanks Mohammed.Below are the list of documents i submitted:
> 
> Primary Applicant:
> ACS Assessment Report
> PTE report + sent via Pearson
> Academic Documents - BE Degree from India (Degree certificate + all semester Transcripts) and MS from USA (Degree certificate + Transcripts), 10th Certificate
> Employment Documents -
> RnR Details : Submitted USA employment in company letterhead from HR and reporting manager and for India employment, it was in Statutory Declaration
> Pay slips - Submitted payslips for USA employment(one every quarter for 3 years) and all payslips for India employment (for last 7 years)
> Salary account Bank Statement - Added bank statements for entire India employment(7 years) and did not upload USA bank statement as it was unavailable
> Income Tax Returns - Submitted W2 statements + 1040 Tax returns for USA and all Form 16's for India
> Submitted Offer Letters, promotion letters, Leaving letters for ex-employers and got current employment proof without RnR from HR(reason mentioned as Educational Purpose).
> PF statement from EPFO site for India employment
> PCC - FBI Clearance for USA and India PCC
> Additional payslips post ACS filing date till visa lodgement date(8 months) .
> Marriage Certificate - Submitted
> National Identity document - Aadhar
> Passport Copy
> Passport Size Photo
> Form 80
> 
> Spouse:
> Passport Copy
> Passport Size Photo
> National Identity document - Aadhaar
> Academic Documents - BE Degree from India (Degree certificate + all semester Transcripts) and MS from USA (Degree certificate + Transcripts), 10th Certificate
> Employment Documents - Not applicable as no points claimed
> PTE report + sent via Pearson for Functional English proof
> PCC - FBI Clearance for USA and India PCC
> Form 80
> 
> Kid:
> Passport Copy
> Passport Size Photo
> Birth Certificate
> National Identity document - Aadhaar
> Form 1229



what is form 1229 for kid?


----------



## shekar.ym

tintinlink said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Extremely to notice that we ( me n my wife) have received Grant this morning. Pls find the detail below.
> 
> Thanks for your support and wish all others waiting for grant will receive the gold mail soon.
> 
> 
> 
> If that grant was for Civil Engineer (233211) on 13th Sep then it should be me haha.
> 
> 10th PTE 03/08/2018
> ITA 11/08/2018
> PCC 23/08/2018
> Visa Lodgement 13/09/2018
> Medical check 21/09/2018
> Grant 19/11/2018
> 
> No Notification of assessment - no CO contact - DG.
> 
> [URL="[/URL]


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Lovegill said:


> Hello experts,
> I have lodged 189 on 21st of August 2018. Can someone please guide me how to add newborn in application and how to get medical done for infant before CO contact. Thanks in advance.


Congrats on the new born.
you need to file change of circumstances and explain about the new born.
Then wait for CO to add your child to application, generate HAP ID for your wife and child.

then you do the medicals for your wife and child.


----------



## hemanth87

Hello All

Very happy to inform that my family(Me,my wife and my kid) got Grant today morning @11 AM IST.


Code 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age 25 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points(2nd attempt)
Experience 15 points 
Souse:5 points
Total 80 Points

ACS Assessment Applied: 10th May,2018
ACS Assessment Received:28th June,2018
EOI 189: 28th June,2018
PTE 2nd attempt:15th July,2018
189 Invitation : 11th August,2018
PCC: Done
189 Visa Lodge: 24th August,2018
Medicals: Done
Visa Grant Received: 19th Nov,2018


----------



## shekar.ym

hemanth87 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Very happy to inform that my family(Me,my wife and my kid) got Grant today morning @11 AM IST.
> 
> 
> Code 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Age 25 points
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 20 points(2nd attempt)
> Experience 15 points
> Souse:5 points
> Total 80 Points
> 
> ACS Assessment Applied: 10th May,2018
> ACS Assessment Received:28th June,2018
> EOI 189: 28th June,2018
> 189 Invitation : 11th August,2018
> PCC: Done
> 189 Visa Lodge: 24th August,2018
> Medicals: Done
> Visa Grant Received: 19th Nov,2018


Congrats and good luck...
Are you offshore?
How many companies exp did you claim points for?


----------



## hemanth87

shekar.ym said:


> Congrats and good luck...
> Are you offshore?
> How many companies exp did you claim points for?



Thank you.

yes,am offshore applicant. Currently working in 3rd company.


----------



## shekar.ym

hemanth87 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> yes,am offshore applicant. Currently working in 3rd company.


thanks for the update...i lodged on 22-Aug...waiting for the grant..


----------



## itssujan

shekar.ym said:


> thanks for the update...i lodged on 22-Aug...waiting for the grant..


August 29 and waiting

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

itssujan said:


> August 29 and waiting
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



good luck...hope we get our grants soon


----------



## kegule

Subhash Bohra said:


> Amazing feat !!! PTEA 10 attempts. Have you shared any tips, i have taken twice and missed by 2-5 numbers and still thinking when to take third time.
> 
> with 2613 being prorata based it is like forever waiting !!


I myself gave PTE 5 times and in my last attempt got 90 in all.
I would suggest following things: 
1. Speaking: Speak in microphone without stopping and after ending the question don't wait for the counter to end. Just click next. Speaking marks will be given if you can speak continuously.
2. Writing: Write without any grammar or spelling mistake and write words close to the final word count. 
3. Reading: This is all practice. Try to complete questions as quickly as possible. Read questions first and then go for paragraph. 
4. Listening: The most important question here is dictation. Try giving around 5 minutes for those 3-4 questions. Write words as much as possible in correct sequence because every correct word gives you marks.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vijeshc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I remember writing this post here today, but dont seem to find it though. The question is if the CO would review my linkedin profile and compare it with the ACS related information???


Yes, possible.

I've heard of partner visas being denied because of applicants declaring a relationship with a different person or the way they communicate with third parties on FB and the CO taking note. 

Why does the info differ?


----------



## Shak.

*Uae moi pcc*

Hello Members,

Is there anyone here who has obtained Police clearance certificate from Abudhabi while sitting here in Australia??
Could you please then guide me with the procedure.

Also if i have to travel to uae to obtain it, In required docs, they need letter from beneficiary. Where can i get this letter from for my Application .


Please Its URGENT....... 

Happy to contact on email or on phone if you are in Australia.. .


----------



## accountant0618

Hi. Regarding from 80. Is it necessary that I put contacts in Australia?


----------



## mnitin39

It is very frustrating to see people getting grant lodged after us.

__________________
Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age 25 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points
Experience 15 points 
Total 75 Points
EOI: 11-May-2018 (189 - 75 points)
189 Invitation : 11-Aug-2018
PCC: Done
189 Visa Lodge: 12-Aug-2018
Medicals: 24-Aug-2018
Grant: Awaited


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

accountant0618 said:


> Hi. Regarding from 80. Is it necessary that I put contacts in Australia?


If you have any such contacts, why not


----------



## bssanthosh47

Shak. said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Is there anyone here who has obtained Police clearance certificate from Abudhabi while sitting here in Australia??
> Could you please then guide me with the procedure.
> 
> Also if i have to travel to uae to obtain it, In required docs, they need letter from beneficiary. Where can i get this letter from for my Application .
> 
> 
> Please Its URGENT.......
> 
> Happy to contact on email or on phone if you are in Australia.. .


If you know of remember your Emirates ID , you can log into MOI app or website and apply for PCC . Check the process on their webpage. 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Shak.

*Uae moi pcc*

Basant-

Thanks for the reply mate. 

I do have my emirates id no. but it doesnt let me log in as it says there is no number registered on this id. and i have no idea how i can update my number on it as my UAE number is no longer valid. have you obtained your UAE PCC ?


----------



## aupr04

*Called DHA*

Following tips from veterans here, I called DHA again this morning (3rd time) to seek status on my application. However, the operator denied accessing my file and gave me generic replies.. You still within official timelines.. You have to be patient.. We do not provide status updates on applications.. :mad2::mad2:

Is there anyone else who called DHA recently and got a better reply?


----------



## Madhu Sharma

Immigrantno1 said:


> Madhu Sharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!!! Can anyone share how does the message come after visa application submitted, as my agent is not sharing the exact details. He shared only the screenshot and I am not able to see the actual date.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi madhu
> Like me you can create a mirror immi account. Just make yourself an immi account. Use your transaction ref no and passport no and get directed to your application. You wil see option to import application.
> But its suggested by seniors not to upload anything and do same by informing your consultant.
> Thanks and Regards
Click to expand...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mohammed786

Do you have your emirates i.d. with you (even the expired one)? Then you can do it directly through MOI app, just check for the info. on their website. But i guess, you will require a local credit card to pay the certificate fee. It is better if you create a new thread for your query as it will be difficult for anyone who has experienced the same to find your query and answer it. All the best.


Shak. said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Is there anyone here who has obtained Police clearance certificate from Abudhabi while sitting here in Australia??
> Could you please then guide me with the procedure.
> 
> Also if i have to travel to uae to obtain it, In required docs, they need letter from beneficiary. Where can i get this letter from for my Application .
> 
> 
> Please Its URGENT.......
> 
> Happy to contact on email or on phone if you are in Australia.. .


----------



## Sakshikalra

On immitracker 25 october 2018 visa lodged co contact


----------



## Airav2AU

Happy to inform that I got Grant today. Visa lodged on September 14, 2018

Visa Lodge - 14-Sep-2018


----------



## vivinlobo

Hi

form 1221 education and trade details?

What should I enter in post secondary education details?



Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Airav2AU said:


> Happy to inform that I got Grant today. Visa lodged on September 14, 2018
> 
> Visa Lodge - 14-Sep-2018


Congrats mate. What is your ANZSCO?

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vivinlobo said:


> Hi
> 
> form 1221 education and trade details?
> 
> What should I enter in post secondary education details?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


All post-secondary pre-university level (e.g. A levels) and university level (e.g. Bachelors, Masters, PhD) education details.


----------



## Airav2AU

vivinlobo said:


> Congrats mate. What is your ANZSCO?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


261312 - Developer

Visa Lodge - 14-Sep-2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Airav2AU said:


> Happy to inform that I got Grant today. Visa lodged on September 14, 2018
> 
> Visa Lodge - 14-Sep-2018


Amazing mate - congrats!!!! 

Sep round invites must be elated!


----------



## Swethaganga

Hi all,
I got the CO today about my child identity,
He was born ina australia, 2016 
Asking about the child identity saturatory declaration about the child, 
Can you please provide me how iam gonaa answer this query. 

Lodgemnt date: 15/ august


----------



## JG

Looks like the original processing time for 189 is 2 months unfortunately for 190 it is 4 or 5 months.


----------



## souvlaki

Sakshikalra said:


> On immitracker 25 october 2018 visa lodged co contact


That case looks fishy, I believe it is inaccurate. :mod:


----------



## JG

souvlaki said:


> That case looks fishy, I believe it is inaccurate. :mod:


I believe for 189, now it is on Sep 1 to 15 th dates.
So whoever on Sep 1 to 15 lodgement dates will get their golden mail soon.


----------



## amitkb

josygeorge000 said:


> I believe for 189, now it is on Sep 1 to 15 th dates.
> So whoever on Sep 1 to 15 lodgement dates will get their golden mail soon.


Lets hope....Amen


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

amitkb said:


> Lets hope....Amen


Your grant is likely around the corner


----------



## JG

amitkb said:


> Lets hope....Amen


The problem is not everyone is getting at the time.

Some people are getting, 30 days minimum 1250 people applying and getting within two months limit is only 100 people.


----------



## JG

anyway lets hope for the bst.


----------



## JG

amitkb said:


> Lets hope....Amen


You should have applied on August itself yar, if then, you might be already got your grant by now.


----------



## amitkb

josygeorge000 said:


> The problem is not everyone is getting at the time.
> 
> Some people are getting, 30 days minimum 1250 people applying and getting within two months limit is only 100 people.


Its so unpredictable.


----------



## amitkb

josygeorge000 said:


> You should have applied on August itself yar, if then, you might be already got your grant by now.


Yeah...I think that too. But i was travelling when I got invite. Couldn't help it.


----------



## DefCon

You give me hope, but lets seee ... 



josygeorge000 said:


> I believe for 189, now it is on Sep 1 to 15 th dates.
> So whoever on Sep 1 to 15 lodgement dates will get their golden mail soon.


----------



## Saif

Airav2AU said:


> Happy to inform that I got Grant today. Visa lodged on September 14, 2018
> 
> Visa Lodge - 14-Sep-2018


Congratulations bro! May I ask you app included:
1. How many people?
2. How many companies?
Do you think you did something which others dont normally do?


----------



## DefCon

lol just received my Grant! Life is funny... Will more details in few minutes!



amitkb said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have applied on August itself yar, if then, you might be already got your grant by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I think that too. But i was travelling when I got invite. Couldn't help it.
Click to expand...


----------



## its.kc

Congratulations! Hoping to get ours too soon! 



DefCon said:


> lol just received my Grant! Life is funny... Will more details in few minutes!


----------



## Saif

DefCon said:


> lol just received my Grant! Life is funny... Will more details in few minutes!


So you got a grant while fuming and discussing DHA biases 
A foot in the mouth moment ... LOL
Congratulations bro!


----------



## JG

DefCon said:


> lol just received my Grant! Life is funny... Will more details in few minutes!


What a lucky person you are.


----------



## JG

So clearly 189 is at Sep 14 today.


----------



## Abdul-341

Can anyone help me how to fill form 80.
Does I have to fill it with pen after printing it as when I am filling it in PDF on my computer, I can't save it and it only saves it blank.
How can I fill it ??


----------



## DefCon

Firstly, I would like to thank everyone on this Thread. You guys are awesome, love you guys!

I got my invitation on the 11th of September for ANZSCO 261312 - Developer Programmer.

I lodged my application along with payment on the 14th. I completed my Health Assessment on the 14th.

Got my Direct GRANT today on the 20th November 2018.

I am a single Applicant, no dependent.

EXACT PR Documents I have Front Loaded (And how I named each file):

[5 POINTS]
1a. Professional_Year_Certificate_and_Transcript.pdf
1b. ACS_Skills_Assessment [A-######].pdf
---
2a. UK_Foundation_Diploma_Certificate.jpg
2b. UK_Foundation_Diploma_Transcript.pdf
2c. UK_Bachelors_of_Computing_Certificate.jpg
2d. UK_Bachelors_of_Computing_Transcript.pdf
---
3a. Passport_Photo_Frontside.jpg
3b. Passport_Photo_Backside.jpg
----
[20 POINTS]
4a. AU_Master_of_IT_Certificate.pdf
4b. AU_Master_of_IT_Transcript.pdf
4c. AU_Master_of_IT_Completion_Letter.jpg
---
[20 POINTS]
5a. PTE_Academic_Score_Report.pdf
5b. Score_Report_Sent_To_DHA_Confirmation.pdf
---
6a. Certificate_of_Incorporation.pdf
6b. Company_Dissolution.pdf
---
7. Signed_Form_80.pdf
---
8a. AFP_Police_Certificate.pdf
8b. Bangladesh_Police_Certificate.pdf
8c. UK_Police_Certificate.pdf
---
9. Passport.jpg
---
[30 POINTS]
10a. Passport_with_age.jpg
10b. National_ID.jpg
10c. Birth_Certificate_Extract.pdf


I truly pray and wish that all of you who are waiting will get your PR in the coming weeks.

Please if you have any other questions, just shoot away.

Kind Regards


----------



## JG

DefCon said:


> You give me hope, but lets seee ...


So my hope was correct right?


----------



## DefCon

josygeorge000 said:


> So my hope was correct right?


If I could get a hold of you right now, I would kiss you!!! <3


----------



## derik2020

josygeorge000 said:


> So clearly 189 is at Sep 14 today.


it's not I guess..


----------



## derik2020

DefCon said:


> If I could get a hold of you right now, I would kiss you!!! <3


I suspect that the invite date has an effect for grants


----------



## JG

derik2020 said:


> it's not I guess..


For lucky people.


----------



## JG

DefCon said:


> If I could get a hold of you right now, I would kiss you!!! <3


No need of kiss, congrats and best wishes enjoy the day.


----------



## DefCon

I heard they hired new staffs, as in COs, and maybe that's why we see huge leap in grants in the past couple of weeks. I read it in some article or thread, I forgot!


----------



## daous

DefCon said:


> I heard they hired new staffs, as in COs, and maybe that's why we see huge leap in grants in the past couple of weeks. I read it in some article or thread, I forgot!



Feels more like they have put all their focus on 189 cases. 190's are way back


----------



## RockyRaj

daous said:


> Feels more like they have put all their focus on 189 cases. 190's are way back




The number of invites post July for 189 was high and I believe they need to clear those lodgment applications. By the way, I have noted grants reported mostly are software professionals and other professionals reporting their grant are very less.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

RockyRaj said:


> The number of invites post July for 189 was high and I believe they need to clear those lodgment applications. By the way, I have noted grants reported mostly are software professionals and other professionals reporting their grant are very less.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, correct. They have to do it. 189 is 2500 in every month so they may speed up a little bit.


----------



## JG

I think a lot of applicants July 2018 have not go their co contact also till now.If anyone just comment here./


----------



## himsrj

josygeorge000 said:


> I think a lot of applicants July 2018 have not go their co contact also till now.If anyone just comment here./


Coz they are getting DG's supposedly.


----------



## JG

himsrj said:


> Coz they are getting DG's supposedly.


Anyways there is a let down in 190 for sure. It is very clear now about that.


----------



## himsrj

josygeorge000 said:


> Anyways there is a let down in 190 for sure. It is very clear now about that.


Guess so, but has always been like that. When 189 grants are up 190 is low, like an inverse relation.


----------



## RockyRaj

josygeorge000 said:


> Anyways there is a let down in 190 for sure. It is very clear now about that.




In my view the number of 190 lodgment applicants are very very less compared to 189 is creating such notion during the corresponding period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

RockyRaj said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways there is a let down in 190 for sure. It is very clear now about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my view the number of 190 lodgment applicants are very very less compared to 189 is creating such notion during the corresponding period.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

+1 
That's one Fact bout it


----------



## Abdul-341

Abdul-341 said:


> Can anyone help me how to fill form 80.
> Does I have to fill it with pen after printing it as when I am filling it in PDF on my computer, I can't save it and it only saves it blank.
> How can I fill it ??


Any one ?????


----------



## souvlaki

josygeorge000 said:


> So clearly 189 is at Sep 14 today.


Sep-19


----------



## Vab18

Do they give preference to applicants from certain countries? Mostly Indian applications getting dg on immi tracker an UK cases seem to take forever which is odd as part of the commonwealth?! Anyways we are a family of 5 lodged 18 September so guessing ours will take a while 😞 
Congratulations to those who have received grants today.


----------



## davidlovespressies

souvlaki said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So clearly 189 is at Sep 14 today.
> 
> 
> 
> Sep-19
Click to expand...



That doesn't mean everyone can get their grants before that day, only for a few people who are lucky and have convincing documents


----------



## souvlaki

Vab18 said:


> Do they give preference to applicants from certain countries? Mostly Indian applications getting dg on immi tracker an UK cases seem to take forever which is odd as part of the commonwealth?! Anyways we are a family of 5 lodged 18 September so guessing ours will take a while 😞
> Congratulations to those who have received grants today.


Their selection criteria seems entirely random in my opinion. On immitracker you see mostly Indian cases getting direct grants because the majority of people on the site are indian.


----------



## amitkb

DefCon said:


> lol just received my Grant! Life is funny... Will more details in few minutes!


Great yaar....many congratulations....


----------



## souvlaki

DefCon said:


> lol just received my Grant! Life is funny... Will more details in few minutes!


Congrats! Did you apply through an agent?


----------



## DefCon

Hey mate

This is what I did, I signed a blank piece of paper and scanned it to my PC.

I filled out form 80 via adobe reader, then using the signature option in adobe reader and my scanned signature, I placed it in the box.

Form 80 can filled out electronically.

I had a weird issue though once I closed the document I couldn’t modify it anymore, so I had to fill it up in one go.



Abdul-341 said:


> Abdul-341 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me how to fill form 80.
> Does I have to fill it with pen after printing it as when I am filling it in PDF on my computer, I can't save it and it only saves it blank.
> How can I fill it ??
> 
> 
> 
> Any one ?????
Click to expand...


----------



## DefCon

No agent, I did everything myself. Taking advice from forums and friends.



souvlaki said:


> DefCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol just received my Grant! Life is funny... Will more details in few minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Did you apply through an agent?
Click to expand...


----------



## its.kc

Hi, is it okay to upload both original and certified true copies of Work reference documents? I uploaded mine in separate documents for all my work experiences.


----------



## Saif

Abdul-341 said:


> Any one ?????


Please download, fill on your computer, sign using Acrobat DC Pro or any other pdf writer.


----------



## Abdul-341

Thanks for your reply guys.
Will do it like .


----------



## vijaysharma1953

pagauspr said:


> Thank you all,
> 
> Also, just fyi, if the below information can help you
> 
> 1.my R&R letter was on Statutory Declaration which used for ACS skill assessment(Mentioned only mode of employment (permanent with hours a week, Roles , Duties and projects) and signed by my senior (only his name, postion and passport number are mentioned no other contact details,I might be lucky CO not asked for new letter with mobile and e-miail address of my senior as many people in the forum mentioned the phone and e-mail are mandatory).
> 2.Only documents in black and white are notarized (Passport also in black and white but notarized) and colored one are uploaded as is.
> 3. Salary credit in Back statements are highlighted
> 4.I Have uploaded my PF statement after pressed Information provided button , so not found any issue with uploading documents even after pressed IP.
> 5. Updated change in circumstances for change in Job for my husband after CO contacted and Pressed IP. still not found any delay considering the processing of current avg CO contacted cases.
> 6.My husband not provided the PCC for Saudi as he was on work vist VISA (uploaded all 3 saudi work visit visas and employer contract letters mentioning each time stay). CO not asked for PCC considering my husband never been a Saudi resident to get the PCC even though he stayed more thn 1year in last 10 years. At the same time we uploaded the Australian PCC for my husband as he stayed in Australia for 2.7 years on Work VISA. So PCC requirements are based on country to country.
> 7. The documents which are in both English and other local language are not translated as still information is mentioned in English. No problem found here aswell. Translated all other documents which are not in English.
> 
> 8.My husband PTEA and ACS are expired after we lodged VISA, yes they are valid when we got Invite. No issue in this condition as well...
> 9. CO who granted the VISA is different to the one contacted for more information.
> 
> These are the questions nowadays I seen o this forum , thought posting my documents condition could help here. Note these are only My VISA conditions and it may change CO to CO.


Thanks It's a valuable information.Thanks again

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## raudichy

*Grant criterion*

Quiet a few folks who lodged in August haven't either got a CO Contact Or a Grant while folks from Sep getting Grant and one folk from Oct 25 lodgement got CO Contact.What is the criterion for skipping multiple applications , even if i tie it to demand for specific skill e.g. 261313, i see the same trend.Has this to do with age/aussie_work_exp/aussie_degree/onshore preference etc cz except for these differences any document gaps would be subject to CO contact.

Any pointers?


Regards,
Rajnesh Audichya

Invited - Aug 11 2018
Lodged - Oct 8 2018
Points 75 - 25(age)/20(english)/15(degree)/15(exp)


----------



## Saif

raudichy said:


> Quiet a few folks who lodged in August haven't either got a CO Contact Or a Grant while folks from Sep getting Grant and one folk from Oct 25 lodgement got CO Contact.What is the criterion for skipping multiple applications , even if i tie it to demand for specific skill e.g. 261313, i see the same trend.Has this to do with age/aussie_work_exp/aussie_degree/onshore preference etc cz except for these differences any document gaps would be subject to CO contact.
> 
> Any pointers?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Rajnesh Audichya
> 
> Invited - Aug 11 2018
> Lodged - Oct 8 2018
> Points 75 - 25(age)/20(english)/15(degree)/15(exp)


It's my guess that they have allocated work to new recruits in a random order. Mostly new cases since the case history is hard to share with a newbie. These COs being fresh into roles and getting straightforward cases are cleaning up the pile fast. So it is not based on the dates but the allocated heap to each CO. I will not be surprised to see direct grants to Oct applicants by the end of this year...but it will remain sporadic, to some lucky, clean cases...


----------



## csdhan

raudichy said:


> Quiet a few folks who lodged in August haven't either got a CO Contact Or a Grant while folks from Sep getting Grant and one folk from Oct 25 lodgement got CO Contact.What is the criterion for skipping multiple applications , even if i tie it to demand for specific skill e.g. 261313, i see the same trend.Has this to do with age/aussie_work_exp/aussie_degree/onshore preference etc cz except for these differences any document gaps would be subject to CO contact.
> 
> Any pointers?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Rajnesh Audichya
> 
> Invited - Aug 11 2018
> Lodged - Oct 8 2018
> Points 75 - 25(age)/20(english)/15(degree)/15(exp)



Even people with way too complicated applications have got it right away. While the most simple applications with onshore waited for months. Reality is that way too many variables are involved. So its better to sit back and wait for the grant. Only thing you can do is make sure that your application is decision ready. That is all relevant docs uploaded, PCC and Medicals done. Majority get the direct grants but rest is also a silent majority which waits for months.

One obvious delay is where random cases are allotted to employment checks, these obviously take time. The other one is security checks, where the CO has to wait for other parties tell that application is decision ready. Other than these two that nothing much else is known. Others may add the delays they know.

Then there are lenient COs, stricter ones and absolute lazy ones. Lenient ones accept some documents and give a grant while the stricter ones ask for specific docs alone. The lazy ones just wait for long periods and ask for a document that is already uploaded.


----------



## accountant0618

Question re Non-Migrating family members. Do I need to attach their documents? Like passports or what? I am now on the attaching documents step. It show my family's names (dad mom bro and sis in law). They will not be moving with me.
I wanted to finish everything tonight. This stopped me. Haha


----------



## csdhan

accountant0618 said:


> Question re Non-Migrating family members. Do I need to attach their documents? Like passports or what? I am now on the attaching documents step. It show my family's names (dad mom bro and sis in law). They will not be moving with me.
> I wanted to finish everything tonight. This stopped me. Haha


Your family unit is only you, your partner and kids. Don't add anyone else in the 17 page form. This is the mistake you made.

Mention other family members only in Form 80 and tick them non-migrating there.


----------



## Vab18

Got an immi commencement email today. Didn’t show up in my email on my phone only just noticed it as was on the computer!! What does this mean? No additional information has been asked for.


----------



## shekar.ym

Airav2AU said:


> Happy to inform that I got Grant today. Visa lodged on September 14, 2018
> 
> Visa Lodge - 14-Sep-2018


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

DefCon said:


> Hey mate
> 
> This is what I did, I signed a blank piece of paper and scanned it to my PC.
> 
> I filled out form 80 via adobe reader, then using the signature option in adobe reader and my scanned signature, I placed it in the box.
> 
> Form 80 can filled out electronically.
> 
> I had a weird issue though once I closed the document I couldn’t modify it anymore, so I had to fill it up in one go.


once you sign the document you wont be able to edit it..


----------



## shekar.ym

DefCon said:


> lol just received my Grant! Life is funny... Will more details in few minutes!


congrats and good luck bro.


----------



## shekar.ym

DefCon said:


> Firstly, I would like to thank everyone on this Thread. You guys are awesome, love you guys!
> 
> I got my invitation on the 11th of September for ANZSCO 261312 - Developer Programmer.
> 
> I lodged my application along with payment on the 14th. I completed my Health Assessment on the 14th.
> 
> Got my Direct GRANT today on the 20th November 2018.
> 
> I am a single Applicant, no dependent.
> 
> EXACT PR Documents I have Front Loaded (And how I named each file):
> 
> [5 POINTS]
> 1a. Professional_Year_Certificate_and_Transcript.pdf
> 1b. ACS_Skills_Assessment [A-######].pdf
> ---
> 2a. UK_Foundation_Diploma_Certificate.jpg
> 2b. UK_Foundation_Diploma_Transcript.pdf
> 2c. UK_Bachelors_of_Computing_Certificate.jpg
> 2d. UK_Bachelors_of_Computing_Transcript.pdf
> ---
> 3a. Passport_Photo_Frontside.jpg
> 3b. Passport_Photo_Backside.jpg
> ----
> [20 POINTS]
> 4a. AU_Master_of_IT_Certificate.pdf
> 4b. AU_Master_of_IT_Transcript.pdf
> 4c. AU_Master_of_IT_Completion_Letter.jpg
> ---
> [20 POINTS]
> 5a. PTE_Academic_Score_Report.pdf
> 5b. Score_Report_Sent_To_DHA_Confirmation.pdf
> ---
> 6a. Certificate_of_Incorporation.pdf
> 6b. Company_Dissolution.pdf
> ---
> 7. Signed_Form_80.pdf
> ---
> 8a. AFP_Police_Certificate.pdf
> 8b. Bangladesh_Police_Certificate.pdf
> 8c. UK_Police_Certificate.pdf
> ---
> 9. Passport.jpg
> ---
> [30 POINTS]
> 10a. Passport_with_age.jpg
> 10b. National_ID.jpg
> 10c. Birth_Certificate_Extract.pdf
> 
> 
> I truly pray and wish that all of you who are waiting will get your PR in the coming weeks.
> 
> Please if you have any other questions, just shoot away.
> 
> Kind Regards



thanks for sharing the details. good luck again.


----------



## KJ Singh

Any overseas mechanical engineer who has claimed experience points and have got a grant recently Please suggest, I am claiming 15 points of experience (9years of employment), but have not done skill assessment from EA, as its not mandatory. My agent suggested me that Case Officer will do the employment verification. So I am keeping 9 years of account statements, salary slips and PF statements ready. I am doing it right?


----------



## Vab18

Vab18 said:


> Got an immi commencement email today. Didn’t show up in my email on my phone only just noticed it as was on the computer!! What does this mean? No additional information has been asked for.


Can anyone tell me what this means? Still says application received in immi account but got assessment commence email today CO Adelaide. No further information requested.


----------



## accountant0618

csdhan said:


> Your family unit is only you, your partner and kids. Don't add anyone else in the 17 page form. This is the mistake you made.
> 
> Mention other family members only in Form 80 and tick them non-migrating there.


Thank you so much for the prompt reply!

Another question - where do I attach form 1221? I can only see form 80 portion.


----------



## csdhan

Vab18 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this means? Still says application received in immi account but got assessment commence email today CO Adelaide. No further information requested.


Some of the COs send this mail when they open a case. Trend from this forum has been that anyone who receives this mail has longer processing times than others (2-3 months easily). 

In my opinion it indicates that it has gone for additional checks. It may be random pick or they want to check something up, nobody knows. So, sit tight. It's gonna take a while.


----------



## csdhan

accountant0618 said:


> Thank you so much for the prompt reply!
> 
> Another question - where do I attach form 1221? I can only see form 80 portion.


Yeah there is no place for it. Generally it comes under Character Evidence, add it under this as an other document and write the description.


----------



## AsterixArmorica

KamaljotSingh said:


> Any overseas mechanical engineer who has claimed experience points and have got a grant recently Please suggest, I am claiming 15 points of experience (9years of employment), but have not done skill assessment from EA, as its not mandatory. My agent suggested me that Case Officer will do the employment verification. So I am keeping 9 years of account statements, salary slips and PF statements ready. I am doing it right?


You are getting absolutely wrong advice from the agent.

A simple web search on 189 Visa will land you on  Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) Points-tested stream 

There its clearly says 
Step 1.1 - Before you submit your EOI 
Get your skills assessed

There is serious doubt about professional competency of the agent.


----------



## csdhan

AsterixArmorica said:


> You are getting absolutely wrong advice from the agent.
> 
> A simple web search on 189 Visa will land you on  Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) Points-tested stream
> 
> There its clearly says
> Step 1.1 - Before you submit your EOI
> Get your skills assessed
> 
> There is serious doubt about professional competency of the agent.


He must be talking about RSEA (Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment), nothing but employment experience assessment. For EA, Qualification Assessment is mandatory whereas RSEA is optional. Both have separate fee. 

DHA requires only Qualification Assessment for skill assessment. RSEA is helpful to cement one's case for experience points but not mandatory but is advised as it costs a little more than the Original fee. There are many other advantages of getting RSEA done which are explained in EA thread.


----------



## MelDream

Hi, I'm new in the forum but my application was lodged in March and in this time I've seen that the reason that lies behind is that officers must meet some targets, a percentage of the applications have to be solved within 2-3 months, those are the lucky ones, but it's a few percentage since most of the applications take longer. Soon we will see how the focus pass from Aug-Sep to Sep-Oct. I've spent hours trying to find out in immitracker what's the criteria (points/ANZSCO code/country/etc) that explains the processing times and nothing has worked so far, somehow I always end up rejecting them, I don't bother with it anymore. Seat and wait for the grant seems to be the best advise at least for the first months.

Regards,
David


Lodged - March/2
CO contact - July/15
Grant - ??




raudichy said:


> Quiet a few folks who lodged in August haven't either got a CO Contact Or a Grant while folks from Sep getting Grant and one folk from Oct 25 lodgement got CO Contact.What is the criterion for skipping multiple applications , even if i tie it to demand for specific skill e.g. 261313, i see the same trend.Has this to do with age/aussie_work_exp/aussie_degree/onshore preference etc cz except for these differences any document gaps would be subject to CO contact.
> 
> Any pointers?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Rajnesh Audichya
> 
> Invited - Aug 11 2018
> Lodged - Oct 8 2018
> Points 75 - 25(age)/20(english)/15(degree)/15(exp)


----------



## keepcalm_tech

Hi Folks,

A quick question on the expected invitation date.

I had applied for 189 EOI in 1st week of Nov'18 with 75 points. 

1. Any approx. idea by when can i expect the invite? 
2. Is there any impact on the date because of X-Mas holidays in Aus?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pcdfrost

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> A quick question on the expected invitation date.
> 
> I had applied for 189 EOI in 1st week of Nov'18 with 75 points.
> 
> 1. Any approx. idea by when can i expect the invite?
> 2. Is there any impact on the date because of X-Mas holidays in Aus?
> 
> Thanks in advance


What is your occupation?


----------



## keepcalm_tech

pcdfrost said:


> What is your occupation?


ANZCO code-26111 (ICT BA)


----------



## Vab18

csdhan said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this means? Still says application received in immi account but got assessment commence email today CO Adelaide. No further information requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the COs send this mail when they open a case. Trend from this forum has been that anyone who receives this mail has longer processing times than others (2-3 months easily).
> 
> In my opinion it indicates that it has gone for additional checks. It may be random pick or they want to check something up, nobody knows. So, sit tight. It's gonna take a while.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I read in another forum you can get this email if you uploaded further documents 1-3 weeks before this email which is true for me, I added further payslips last week which might be why?? 🙈]
Click to expand...


----------



## shekar.ym

Vab18 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this means? Still says application received in immi account but got assessment commence email today CO Adelaide. No further information requested.


is this email from skill select or immi account?


----------



## Vab18

shekar.ym said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this means? Still says application received in immi account but got assessment commence email today CO Adelaide. No further information requested.
> 
> 
> 
> is this email from skill select or immi account?
Click to expand...

It is from immi account


----------



## shekar.ym

Vab18 said:


> It is from immi account


thanks for the update. 
another question...does this email also appear in Immi account "Messages" section too?


----------



## Vab18

shekar.ym said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is from immi account
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the update.
> another question...does this email also appear in Immi account "Messages" section too?
Click to expand...

Yes that’s where I found the message as hadn’t come through my email on my phone but was in my email inbox on computer! Luckily had decided to log in to immi account and saw it!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

raudichy said:


> Quiet a few folks who lodged in August haven't either got a CO Contact Or a Grant while folks from Sep getting Grant and one folk from Oct 25 lodgement got CO Contact.What is the criterion for skipping multiple applications , even if i tie it to demand for specific skill e.g. 261313, i see the same trend.Has this to do with age/aussie_work_exp/aussie_degree/onshore preference etc cz except for these differences any document gaps would be subject to CO contact.
> 
> Any pointers?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Rajnesh Audichya
> 
> Invited - Aug 11 2018
> Lodged - Oct 8 2018
> Points 75 - 25(age)/20(english)/15(degree)/15(exp)





MelDream said:


> Hi, I'm new in the forum but my application was lodged in March and in this time I've seen that the reason that lies behind is that officers must meet some targets, a percentage of the applications have to be solved within 2-3 months, those are the lucky ones, but it's a few percentage since most of the applications take longer. Soon we will see how the focus pass from Aug-Sep to Sep-Oct. I've spent hours trying to find out in immitracker what's the criteria (points/ANZSCO code/country/etc) that explains the processing times and nothing has worked so far, somehow I always end up rejecting them, I don't bother with it anymore. Seat and wait for the grant seems to be the best advise at least for the first months.
> 
> Regards,
> David
> 
> 
> Lodged - March/2
> CO contact - July/15
> Grant - ??


The following is from a Skilled Visa E-news from September 2017 that I found on the DHA website snooping around, in case it gives you some relief and may be relevant:

"Allocation time frames

Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.

Important: agents should not assume that they have months to provide supporting documentation. Applications should be complete at time of lodgement."

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/...september-2017


----------



## aupr04

Vab18 said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the COs send this mail when they open a case. Trend from this forum has been that anyone who receives this mail has longer processing times than others (2-3 months easily).
> 
> In my opinion it indicates that it has gone for additional checks. It may be random pick or they want to check something up, nobody knows. So, sit tight. It's gonna take a while.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I read in another forum you can get this email if you uploaded further documents 1-3 weeks before this email which is true for me, I added further payslips last week which might be why?? 🙈]
> 
> 
> 
> "Immi Commencement Mail" #MeToo
> 
> I second the point that this mail means your case has gone for additional checks. Trend show people receiving this mail will be waiting for a long time. Read my signature for timelines.. But apart from this no other CO contact has happened and nor did I upload any files post logging my application in May'18!!!! :fingerscrossed:
Click to expand...


----------



## SAMYBOY

*Waiting for grant*

Any accountants waiting for grant here?


----------



## majjji

Dear Experts,

I need some inputs on my case. I had applied on 29th August and received CO contact on 13th Nov. I have also responded to the CO request for additional information. 

I am curious to know that I had not received any immi commencement email so what does that imply. Secondly, what are the chances that I might encounter second CO contact. Does it work in that way that CO checks everything first and only contact you for the missing information first and then again checks everything and ask for any other missing info after 28 days. 

What are your views on second or third CO contacts. Though I have completed and responded with some extra info not been asked on my first CO contact, I'm just curious to know. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shak.

*Experience Documents*

Fellow Members,

Do i need to upload any document in Relevant experience section (In Australia or Overseas) if i am not claiming any points for it ? ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Shak. said:


> Fellow Members,
> 
> Do i need to upload any document in Relevant experience section (In Australia or Overseas) if i am not claiming any points for it ? ?


I checked with a MARA agent regarding this for myself, and they replied no.


----------



## kerberos

I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone on this forum for their support on this year long journey  

I am amazed how fast they cleared the backlog. I was checking Immitracker in late October/early November and it was hovering in July.


----------



## farooq41

Congratulations Kerberos!


----------



## intruder_

kerberos said:


> I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone on this forum for their support on this year long journey
> 
> I am amazed how fast they cleared the backlog. I was checking Immitracker in late October/early November and it was hovering in July.


Congrats Kerberos on your VISA grant !


----------



## derik2020

kerberos said:


> I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone on this forum for their support on this year long journey
> 
> I am amazed how fast they cleared the backlog. I was checking Immitracker in late October/early November and it was hovering in July.


congratulations man, all the best for your future!!!!


----------



## accountant0618

csdhan said:


> Yeah there is no place for it. Generally it comes under Character Evidence, add it under this as an other document and write the description.


Cool. Thank you so much.

One last thing, I am about to lodge in a few minutes, I am a bit anxious if I submitted everything. If I lack a few documents, that's when the CO contact happens right? They would not reject me straight away right? haha


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys, 

Is it true that immi commencement email come when a person lodge his application but upload any new documents after one month of lodged date? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

ankur14 said:


> Total lodged cases b/w Jan'18 to Date are 878
> Granted - 295
> CO Contacted - 115
> Lodged - 467
> 
> *Jan -16
> Feb -13
> Mar -33
> Apr -38
> May -37
> Jun -55*
> 
> *Total pending cases till Jun'18 end - 192*
> 
> Jul -55
> Aug -124
> Sep -151
> Oct -61
> 
> Total Pending Cases from Jul'18 to date - 391
> 
> A very long way to go for applicants from Q3 & Q4 of 2018.  Hopefully, DHA/DIBP speedup the process release the grants for applicants from Q1 & Q2. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Source: Immitracker.com


After the recent increase in grants, looks like DHA is working on their workforce to speed up the grant process. Here is another set of stats I think will be useful to estimate your grant and understand the backlog.

Total lodged cases b/w Jan'18 to Date are 1179
Granted - 431
CO Contacted - 147
Lodged - 601

Jan -11
Feb -8
Mar -21
Apr -22
May -29
Jun -49

Total pending cases till Jun'18 end - 140

Delta from last Stats 192 - 140 = 52 cases cleared in almost a month time.

Jul -42
Aug -114
Sep -162
Oct -203
Nov -87

Total Pending Cases from Jul'18 to date - 608

We can see a high volume of applications b/w Aug & Oct and it looks like DHA is focusing on reducing these cases by providing early grants. Already 39 grants for August & 27 grants for September applicants.

Source: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## aupr04

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it true that immi commencement email come when a person lodge his application but upload any new documents after one month of lodged date?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


No. Immi Commencement mail comes when 'CO has started assessing your case'. However, going by trend it is sent randomly and not a process followed by all COs. 

PS: I got this mail 3 months after lodging my visa and I did not upload any new document.

:clock::clock:


----------



## wrecker

aupr04 said:


> No. Immi Commencement mail comes when 'CO has started assessing your case'. However, going by trend it is sent randomly and not a process followed by all COs.
> 
> PS: I got this mail 3 months after lodging my visa and I did not upload any new document.
> 
> :clock::clock:


Hi Aupr04,

What are your timelines? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhu Sharma

kerberos said:


> I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone on this forum for their support on this year long journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am amazed how fast they cleared the backlog. I was checking Immitracker in late October/early November and it was hovering in July.


Congratulations


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

accountant0618 said:


> Cool. Thank you so much.
> 
> One last thing, I am about to lodge in a few minutes, I am a bit anxious if I submitted everything. If I lack a few documents, that's when the CO contact happens right? They would not reject me straight away right? haha


What are you lacking?

You have 60 days to lodge, so gather as much as you can to make a decision ready application.


----------



## Madhu Sharma

Hi,

Is there any tracker where we can check for the trend of visa grant as it is for the eoi tracking.
Final submission on Oct 10,18.
Thanks


----------



## aupr04

wrecker said:


> Hi Aupr04,
> 
> What are your timelines?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Should be there in my signature. But here you go:

------------------------
Job Code: 261111
Visa applied for: 189
------------------------
Total pts: 75 pts
------------------------
EOI submitted: Feb'18
Invite (189) received: Mar'18 
189 Visa lodged:May'18 
Immi Commencement Mail: Aug'18 
Grant:


----------



## wrecker

aupr04 said:


> Should be there in my signature. But here you go:
> 
> ------------------------
> Job Code: 261111
> Visa applied for: 189
> ------------------------
> Total pts: 75 pts
> ------------------------
> EOI submitted: Feb'18
> Invite (189) received: Mar'18
> 189 Visa lodged:May'18
> Immi Commencement Mail: Aug'18
> Grant:


Can't see your signature on Tapatalk. Can you mention the dates as well. I applied on 20th May and received mail on 7th Sept. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## paichandru

aupr04 said:


> No. Immi Commencement mail comes when 'CO has started assessing your case'. However, going by trend it is sent randomly and not a process followed by all COs.
> 
> PS: I got this mail 3 months after lodging my visa and I did not upload any new document.
> 
> :clock::clock:


Even I got this mail after 4 months of lodging my visa.
Haven't heard anything after that  Its been 6 months since I lodged my Visa(Jun 1) and 2 months (Sep 20) since I received the mail...
Don't know when I will hear anything


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it true that immi commencement email come when a person lodge his application but upload any new documents after one month of lodged date?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


There is no consensus around why some people receive an immi commencement email and others do not - where did you hear that?


----------



## amitkb

Guys....finally got my grant (me and wife).....
Saw my immi account this morning and it was finalized....yet to receive grant letters from my agent but i have downloaded them from messages section. (I guess agent will also send the same)
Thanks a lot to the forum.....helped a lot.... (even after having an agent)


----------



## aupr04

wrecker said:


> Can't see your signature on Tapatalk. Can you mention the dates as well. I applied on 20th May and received mail on 7th Sept.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Lodged: 3rd May
Immi Mail: 28th Aug


----------



## mongapb05

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There is no consensus around why some people receive an immi commencement email and others do not - where did you hear that?


My Bad, somebody mentioned on this thread yesterday, 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki

Madhu Sharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any tracker where we can check for the trend of visa grant as it is for the eoi tracking.
> Final submission on Oct 10,18.
> Thanks


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## accountant0618

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What are you lacking?
> 
> You have 60 days to lodge, so gather as much as you can to make a decision ready application.


I have until December 10 to lodge. But it will be crazy with work starting next week so I want everything to be in this week.

The only thing I can think of that I lack right now are the payslips from 2016 backwards. But I have tax documents, employment contracts and certificates of employment.


----------



## simarjeet8567

Dear Expert,
Please help me regarding Functional English proof for my wife.
She has done only Class 11 & Class 12 (Senior Secondary Education) and 1 year diploma (Post graduation diploma in computer application) in English medium. 
Apart from that rest other education (Class 1-10 and B.A/M.A degrees in Hindi medium).
I have taken letter from school stating that medium of instructions was in English. 
My Questions are:
1.	Will that be enough for functional English?
2.	Let’s say if it is not sufficient and I will provide IELETS or PTE exam results after submitting my final documents on immi portal. Then will it be accepted.
Note: My wife will need to do practice for exam as she is not ready to give it now.


----------



## yogeesh

Hi All,

I am happy to inform that me and my family got grant letter today. Thanks a lot for your help and support. This forum is very helpful for candidate like us without agent.

Few Details:
1. Main applicant 2 companies, No PF for 1st company.
2. SD for both companies for RNR. 
3. Only 18 months payslips for 1st company where experience is 3 years as per ACS.
4. Form 80 submitted. PCC only India for both.

skll: 261313.
Invitation: 11.09.2018
Lodged: 13.09.2018
Grant: 21.11.2018


----------



## Saif

simarjeet8567 said:


> Dear Expert,
> Please help me regarding Functional English proof for my wife.
> She has done only Class 11 & Class 12 (Senior Secondary Education) and 1 year diploma (Post graduation diploma in computer application) in English medium.
> Apart from that rest other education (Class 1-10 and B.A/M.A degrees in Hindi medium).
> I have taken letter from school stating that medium of instructions was in English.
> My Questions are:
> 1.	Will that be enough for functional English?
> 2.	Let’s say if it is not sufficient and I will provide IELETS or PTE exam results after submitting my final documents on immi portal. Then will it be accepted.
> Note: My wife will need to do practice for exam as she is not ready to give it now.


1. I am afraid your wife needs to clear PTE or IELTS, your current proof seems insufficient. Chek this out https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english
2. Yes you can apply with whatever proof you have and upload PTE/IELTS results later or when CO asks for it. If you want to play a game I'd suggest you take medium of instruction cert from her diploma college as well and upload. In the meanwhile ask your wife to prepare for PTE which is easier, once the CO asks for it give the exam and send the scores to DHA and update your app.

Good luck.


----------



## Saif

yogeesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that me and my family got grant letter today. Thanks a lot for your help and support. This forum is very helpful for candidate like us without agent.
> 
> Few Details:
> 1. Main applicant 2 companies, No PF for 1st company.
> 2. SD for both companies for RNR.
> 3. Only 18 months payslips for 1st company where experience is 3 years as per ACS.
> 4. Form 80 submitted. PCC only India for both.
> 
> skll: 261313.
> Invitation: 11.09.2018
> Lodged: 13.09.2018
> Grant: 21.11.2018



Congratulations bro, happy for you...


----------



## yajina Padmanabhan

Hi all,



I am gonna﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ undergo technical interview for ELECTRONICS EQUIPMENT TRADES WORKER. can anyone help me ﻿telling kind of questions asked during interview?﻿﻿


----------



## wrecker

simarjeet8567 said:


> Dear Expert,
> Please help me regarding Functional English proof for my wife.
> She has done only Class 11 & Class 12 (Senior Secondary Education) and 1 year diploma (Post graduation diploma in computer application) in English medium.
> Apart from that rest other education (Class 1-10 and B.A/M.A degrees in Hindi medium).
> I have taken letter from school stating that medium of instructions was in English.
> My Questions are:
> 1.	Will that be enough for functional English?
> 2.	Let’s say if it is not sufficient and I will provide IELETS or PTE exam results after submitting my final documents on immi portal. Then will it be accepted.
> Note: My wife will need to do practice for exam as she is not ready to give it now.


Hello Simarjeet,

If your wife really studied in Hindi Medium School and you are submitting a certificate that states that it was a English medium school and instruction were in English (even if provided by the school), you are comitting a document fraud and if you get caught, you would be refused visa and not allowed to apply for a few years plus it will become a permanent record.

Instead, why not appear for PTE. she just needs a minimum passing score. You can upload the score even after lodgement. Alternatively, you could choose to pay VAC2. 

my sincere suggestion is to not upload documents with false information. If not for PR, they might come to haunt you during Citizenship.


----------



## simarjeet8567

wrecker said:


> Hello Simarjeet,
> 
> If your wife really studied in Hindi Medium School and you are submitting a certificate that states that it was a English medium school and instruction were in English (even if provided by the school), you are comitting a document fraud and if you get caught, you would be refused visa and not allowed to apply for a few years plus it will become a permanent record.
> 
> Instead, why not appear for PTE. she just needs a minimum passing score. You can upload the score even after lodgement. Alternatively, you could choose to pay VAC2.
> 
> my sincere suggestion is to not upload documents with false information. If not for PR, they might come to haunt you during Citizenship.


She has done Class 11 & 12 in English medium only and it is genuine.


----------



## Bandish

amitkb said:


> Guys....finally got my grant (me and wife).....
> Saw my immi account this morning and it was finalized....yet to receive grant letters from my agent but i have downloaded them from messages section. (I guess agent will also send the same)
> Thanks a lot to the forum.....helped a lot.... (even after having an agent)


Many Congratulations... DHA is fast now..


----------



## Bandish

yogeesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that me and my family got grant letter today. Thanks a lot for your help and support. This forum is very helpful for candidate like us without agent.
> 
> Few Details:
> 1. Main applicant 2 companies, No PF for 1st company.
> 2. SD for both companies for RNR.
> 3. Only 18 months payslips for 1st company where experience is 3 years as per ACS.
> 4. Form 80 submitted. PCC only India for both.
> 
> skll: 261313.
> Invitation: 11.09.2018
> Lodged: 13.09.2018
> Grant: 21.11.2018


Many Congratulations ...


----------



## souvlaki

Are grant emails sent only during a particular time of the day (i.e 9am to 4pm)?


----------



## kerberos

Thanks everyone for the wishes  Next stage is to plan the validation trip and move.



souvlaki said:


> Are grant emails sent only during a particular time of the day (i.e 9am to 4pm)?


Australian working hours I assume?


----------



## Bandish

kerberos said:


> I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone on this forum for their support on this year long journey
> 
> I am amazed how fast they cleared the backlog. I was checking Immitracker in late October/early November and it was hovering in July.


Many Congratulations...


----------



## sameer_vbd

Hello expert,

What is the process to upload PCC and medical after visa lodged? 

Suggestion required: Shall I wait for PCC or should go with visa lodged and then upload PCC once received?


----------



## wrecker

simarjeet8567 said:


> She has done Class 11 & 12 in English medium only and it is genuine.


You need 5 years of Secondary education in English medium. I am afraid 2 years won't be sufficient. 

Check the functional English requirements here:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

Am I the only one left stranded here in Sept 14 Lodge? .... layball: :shocked:



.


----------



## wrecker

csdhan said:


> Am I the only one left stranded here in Sept 14 Lodge? .... layball: :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> .


You will get it shortly... Don't worry...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustedGold

How is that there many stranded and left out from back june but September lodgements are getting through with their grants?

Happy for all those who got it. Really glad it is picking up pace, im still wondering whats all this about?


----------



## souvlaki

csdhan said:


> Am I the only one left stranded here in Sept 14 Lodge? .... layball: :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you end up claiming spouse points or you got the invite prior to that?


----------



## wrecker

RustedGold said:


> How is that there many stranded and left out from back june but September lodgements are getting through with their grants?
> 
> Happy for all those who got it. Really glad it is picking up pace, im still wondering whats all this about?


Hi RustedGold!
There are guys like us who are stranded from May and some other from even Feb.

No idea how the grant system works. People who got invites after I received Immi Assessment Commence mail have got grants. Very weird and ironic isn't it? 

We are very close to breaking the record for maximum no. of days to grant for the field that we applied in. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

souvlaki said:


> Did you end up claiming spouse points or you got the invite prior to that?


Didn't claim any spouse points as I got the invite prior to receiving partner's assessment.


----------



## Ptera

Guys, need to understand what to chose. I wanted to update my wife´s passport details as she got my family name and changed now her passport. In the immiaccount I went to update details, then updated her passport details and by filling out the form there is question: " the reason why the passport has been replaced" and possible options: stolen, expired, cancelled, lost. 
There is no option which is suitable to us. What should I do?


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Guys, need to understand what to chose. I wanted to update my wife´s passport details as she got my family name and changed now her passport. In the immiaccount I went to update details, then updated her passport details and by filling out the form there is question: " the reason why the passport has been replaced" and possible options: stolen, expired, cancelled, lost.
> There is no option which is suitable to us. What should I do?


AFAIK when you change details in the passport the old one is cancelled. They sometimes write "passport issued on..., old password cancelled" so imo you can choose cancelled as the reason and explain the change in any text field available.

Further, your passport was neither stolen, nor expired or ever lost,  so this is the one to choose


----------



## Ptera

saifsd said:


> AFAIK when you change details in the passport the old one is cancelled. They sometimes write "passport issued on..., old password cancelled" so imo you can choose cancelled as the reason and explain the change in any text field available.
> 
> Further, your passport was neither stolen, nor expired or ever lost,  so this is the one to choose


Thanks mate. I chosen “expired” before I read your reply.. (( 
“Cancelled” sounds for me strange and I didn´t know that this term is used in such cases..
What do you think, what should I do now? Should I leave it as it is and hopefully CO understands that passport and name was changed because of the marriage..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ptera said:


> Thanks mate. I chosen “expired” before I read your reply.. ((
> “Cancelled” sounds for me strange and I didn´t know that this term is used in such cases..
> What do you think, what should I do now? Should I leave it as it is and hopefully CO understands that passport and name was changed because of the marriage..


Was your passport expired or cancelled?

Just find out, and then submit an incorrect answer form if you were mistaken. 

Don't hope for anything, cause the CO will take your answers literally and you don't want to be seen to be providing false info, even if by accident.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

RustedGold said:


> How is that there many stranded and left out from back june but September lodgements are getting through with their grants?
> 
> Happy for all those who got it. Really glad it is picking up pace, im still wondering whats all this about?


I am one of the Jun folk. No CO contact, No immi assessment commencement email, nothing what so ever except the the "application received email" which you get the day you lodge. The application is still "received" since June 14th.

My application was definitely was opened, and the fact that there was no CO contact for any clarification or a certain document means one logical conclusion; there are some SERIOUS background checks conducted let it be employment, character, or whatever they are doing coupled with the fact of the sheer magnitude of the applications since July/Aug, and the need to clear the pipeline to meet certain targets, you get the current situation.

Well, we have nothing but to wait !


----------



## Ptera

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Was your passport expired or cancelled?
> 
> Just find out, and then submit an incorrect answer form if you were mistaken.
> 
> Don't hope for anything, cause the CO will take your answers literally and you don't want to be seen to be providing false info, even if by accident.


Thanks mate. It´s what I´m trying to find out. The old passport was not expired, it was just taken away and new passport was issued. Does it mean that the old passport was cancelled?
If yes, then I need to fill out the form 1023 and notify them about mistake..


----------



## souvlaki

Ptera said:


> Guys, need to understand what to chose. I wanted to update my wife´s passport details as she got my family name and changed now her passport. In the immiaccount I went to update details, then updated her passport details and by filling out the form there is question: " the reason why the passport has been replaced" and possible options: stolen, expired, cancelled, lost.
> There is no option which is suitable to us. What should I do?


When an old passport is replaced or renewed it is concidered Cancelled. I had a name change and my old passport was Cancelled.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ptera said:


> Thanks mate. It´s what I´m trying to find out. The old passport was not expired, it was just taken away and new passport was issued. Does it mean that the old passport was cancelled?
> If yes, then I need to fill out the form 1023 and notify them about mistake..


Don't worry you're making an effort to be transparent, all the best


----------



## Vab18

Just phoned DIPD to ask what this immi commence email means. They said it doesn’t necessarily mean a long delay as every case is individual and it’s just getting security checks.


----------



## Shenali12

Hello Everyone, 

I can see in tracker that few people get CO contact to share PTE/IELTS score online. Now my husband gave PTE and I know his score was automatically sent as there was an option to do so when you book your exam but I gave IELTS, I am not sure if my score was automatically send to DHA. Is it necessary to do so ? And can I send it now ? I am not sure if there was an option to do so on BC IELTS site. If someone is aware regarding this please reply.


----------



## derik2020

csdhan said:


> Am I the only one left stranded here in Sept 14 Lodge? .... layball: :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> .


you aren't alone buddy..


----------



## Ptera

souvlaki said:


> When an old passport is replaced or renewed it is concidered Cancelled. I had a name change and my old passport was Cancelled.


Thank you all for your replies! 
Just the last question. There are some questions such as application lodged on (date) and application lodged at? What does it mean, application lodged at?
Does it mean the place? What should I fill in?


----------



## amitkb

Can anyone share the link of a post grant group??


----------



## souvlaki

Ptera said:


> Thank you all for your replies!
> Just the last question. There are some questions such as application lodged on (date) and application lodged at? What does it mean, application lodged at?
> Does it mean the place? What should I fill in?


I'm not quite sure but if this is on Form 1022, it's mentioned "if know" next to the question so you can leave it blank or write online.


----------



## Ptera

souvlaki said:


> I'm not quite sure but if this is on Form 1022, it's mentioned "if know" next to the question so you can leave it blank or write online.


Thank you!
Much appreciate your help!


----------



## Dheer009

Hello, 
I have just submitted my EOI under 233512 with 80 points in the December pool, my questions are 1) what are my chances of getting an invite 2) If and when I get it say 1-4 months down the line, how fast CAN I do a medical for my wife and myself .... 
Thanks in advance ..
Cheers


----------



## Saif

1. In the next round hopefully.
2. You have 60 days to lodge visa application after an invite, you can get your medicals done then or after lodging. Better to submit a decision ready application with medicals done within the 60 days of stipulated time.

Good luck


----------



## Dheer009

Thanks for the reply..... Well I hope so too 🙂 
But yeah on the medical am wanting to do it ASAP if and when I get an invite ... 
someone did suggest about creating a ID and getting it done , but I think creating an ID and getting an appointment in the selected regional medical clinics won’t be an issue or am I wrong ? am sure they are many in SG.... but I think I’ll check the website !


----------



## Saif

Dheer009 said:


> Thanks for the reply..... Well I hope so too 🙂
> But yeah on the medical am wanting to do it ASAP if and when I get an invite ...
> someone did suggest about creating a ID and getting it done , but I think creating an ID and getting an appointment in the selected regional medical clinics won’t be an issue or am I wrong ? am sure they are many in SG.... but I think I’ll check the website !


Wait for your ITA, after that you can generate your HAP ID required for medicals using your immi account using my health declarations.
Better start collecting the required documents for the points claimed. Medicals is no big deal. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dheer009

Thanks for the advise... Will wait for my ITA then .... Pardon my ignorance when you say collecting documents , aren’t the same I submitted to EA ? If anything different from that where can I find the list so that I can prepare..
Thanks 
Cheers


----------



## keepcalm_tech

Hi all

Hope you all are doing great.

I have applied for 189 EOI with the following details:
1. 75 Points (Age-30, Language-20, Education-15,Experience-10)
2. ANZCO code-26111 (ICT BA)
3. EOI Date: 1st week of Nov'18.

Query:
1. Can you please suggest by when I can expect to receive the invite?
2. Will the X-Mas holidays have any impact on the same?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vivinlobo

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope you all are doing great.
> 
> I have applied for 189 EOI with the following details:
> 1. 75 Points (Age-30, Language-20, Education-15,Experience-10)
> 2. ANZCO code-26111 (ICT BA)
> 3. EOI Date: 1st week of Nov'18.
> 
> Query:
> 1. Can you please suggest by when I can expect to receive the invite?
> 2. Will the X-Mas holidays have any impact on the same?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think Christmas holidays impact only on grants and assessments. Coz back in 2016 my engineers australia assessment was delayed.
But there is one more thing on the news about Morrison and cut of 30000 migrants. 


Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJ Singh

csdhan said:


> He must be talking about RSEA (Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment), nothing but employment experience assessment. For EA, Qualification Assessment is mandatory whereas RSEA is optional. Both have separate fee.
> 
> DHA requires only Qualification Assessment for skill assessment. RSEA is helpful to cement one's case for experience points but not mandatory but is advised as it costs a little more than the Original fee. There are many other advantages of getting RSEA done which are explained in EA thread.


Yes you got it right. Any idea about the timeline for RSEA? I have already filled EOI dated 05/10/2018 with 70 points, and expecting invitation in January,2019. Meanwhile should i do the RSEA? Please sugget


----------



## keepcalm_tech

vivinlobo said:


> I think Christmas holidays impact only on grants and assessments. Coz back in 2016 my engineers australia assessment was delayed.
> But there is one more thing on the news about Morrison and cut of 30000 migrants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Any details what Morisson is all about. Pardon my limited knowledge. 

Also, are you saying that there is a drop in no. of immigrants being accepted. Is that from a legitimate source or just a speculation?


----------



## vivinlobo

keepcalm_tech said:


> Any details what Morisson is all about. Pardon my limited knowledge.
> 
> Also, are you saying that there is a drop in no. of immigrants being accepted. Is that from a legitimate source or just a speculation?


Scott Morrison the current prime Minister for Australia. I read it on news. You could just Google Australia immigration and then click on news. It is his upcoming plan.
Sooner or later it will be applied.

As of now the only thing is we could speculate as there is no source which will definitely tell you about the next round of invitations. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsathin

aupr04 said:


> Should be there in my signature. But here you go:
> 
> ------------------------
> Job Code: 261111
> Visa applied for: 189
> ------------------------
> Total pts: 75 pts
> ------------------------
> EOI submitted: Feb'18
> Invite (189) received: Mar'18
> 189 Visa lodged:May'18
> Immi Commencement Mail: Aug'18
> Grant:


Hi anupr04, Did u upload all the docs upfront while paying th evisa fees or did u upload anything after paying the fees. I'm just trying to understand y they sent u commencement email. 

Sent from my TA-1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Hi. I received invite on 11 Nov. I have file visa and completed my medicals too.

Under health assessment application, it says submitted and no action required for both my spouse and I. However, under 189 visa application, it shows received for my spouse but is still in Action required stage for me.

Has anyone else faced this issue ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

kerberos said:


> I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone on this forum for their support on this year long journey
> 
> I am amazed how fast they cleared the backlog. I was checking Immitracker in late October/early November and it was hovering in July.


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

yogeesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that me and my family got grant letter today. Thanks a lot for your help and support. This forum is very helpful for candidate like us without agent.
> 
> Few Details:
> 1. Main applicant 2 companies, No PF for 1st company.
> 2. SD for both companies for RNR.
> 3. Only 18 months payslips for 1st company where experience is 3 years as per ACS.
> 4. Form 80 submitted. PCC only India for both.
> 
> skll: 261313.
> Invitation: 11.09.2018
> Lodged: 13.09.2018
> Grant: 21.11.2018



congrats again Yogeesh


----------



## shekar.ym

Shenali12 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I can see in tracker that few people get CO contact to share PTE/IELTS score online. Now my husband gave PTE and I know his score was automatically sent as there was an option to do so when you book your exam but I gave IELTS, I am not sure if my score was automatically send to DHA. Is it necessary to do so ? And can I send it now ? I am not sure if there was an option to do so on BC IELTS site. If someone is aware regarding this please reply.


for IELTS you can upload the score card only...you cannot send the score card from IELTS site


----------



## shekar.ym

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Hi. I received invite on 11 Nov. I have file visa and completed my medicals too.
> 
> Under health assessment application, it says submitted and no action required for both my spouse and I. However, under 189 visa application, it shows received for my spouse but is still in Action required stage for me.
> 
> Has anyone else faced this issue ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


wait for a couple of more days and check


----------



## shekar.ym

amitkb said:


> Guys....finally got my grant (me and wife).....
> Saw my immi account this morning and it was finalized....yet to receive grant letters from my agent but i have downloaded them from messages section. (I guess agent will also send the same)
> Thanks a lot to the forum.....helped a lot.... (even after having an agent)


congrats and good luck


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

shekar.ym said:


> wait for a couple of more days and check


Ok. Let's see. Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Anyone who lodged april and waiting for grant with co contact in august?


----------



## kritad

Hi guys,

Im part of Sep18 invitation. Seeing Other Sep18 got their grants is very hopeful. Hoping mine comes soon too. 

233911 - Aerospace Engineer (other engineer)

Pts: 75
Invitation: 11Sep
Lodge: 14Sep
documents & healthcheck all upfront uploaded. 
Grant: yet to come 😞


----------



## Kalyan1920

*CO Contact*

Hello Everyone,

Got CO Contact today ( Alison ) asking for ''Evidence of your relationship with your spouse", but I already submitted our marriage certificate before. 

Can anyone please let me know what are the other documents do I need to upload.


261312 - Developer Programmer
PTE:84 27 Aug 2018
ACS: Nov2, 2016.
EOI: 80 points - 28Aug,2018
Invite: 11Sep18
Lodged: 17Sep18
CO: 22Nov18
Grant: 🤔


----------



## jagan.skumar

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Got CO Contact today ( Alison ) asking for ''Evidence of your relationship with your spouse", but I already submitted our marriage certificate before.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what are the other documents do I need to upload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 
> PTE:84 27 Aug 2018
> 
> ACS: Nov2, 2016.
> 
> EOI: 80 points - 28Aug,2018
> 
> Invite: 11Sep18
> 
> Lodged: 17Sep18
> 
> CO: 22Nov18
> 
> Grant:




In the passport if you have your spouse name in the back page that could be uploaded or if you have a joint account in bank even that would suffice . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Got CO Contact today ( Alison ) asking for ''Evidence of your relationship with your spouse", but I already submitted our marriage certificate before.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what are the other documents do I need to upload.
> 
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> PTE:84 27 Aug 2018
> ACS: Nov2, 2016.
> EOI: 80 points - 28Aug,2018
> Invite: 11Sep18
> Lodged: 17Sep18
> CO: 22Nov18
> Grant: 🤔


Any document that has both your names mentioned, passport with spouse name entered, bank passbook, your insurance with the nominee as your spouse, joint rent/lease agreement, property registrations in your names etc..


----------



## Kalyan1920

jagan.skumar said:


> In the passport if you have your spouse name in the back page that could be uploaded or if you have a joint account in bank even that would suffice .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your quick reply. For your information, I have already uploaded Passport which mentions my spouse name while submitting Visa itself. By the way, I do not have a joint account with her.


----------



## kerberos

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Got CO Contact today ( Alison ) asking for ''Evidence of your relationship with your spouse", but I already submitted our marriage certificate before.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what are the other documents do I need to upload.
> 
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> PTE:84 27 Aug 2018
> ACS: Nov2, 2016.
> EOI: 80 points - 28Aug,2018
> Invite: 11Sep18
> Lodged: 17Sep18
> CO: 22Nov18
> Grant: 🤔


I only submitted marriage cert. But I think you can try to submit:

Photos
Testimonials from friends/family
Joint bank account statements
Statements (telco, credit card) showing same address


----------



## rahulpop1

kerberos said:


> I only submitted marriage cert. But I think you can try to submit:
> 
> Photos
> Testimonials from friends/family
> Joint bank account statements
> Statements (telco, credit card) showing same address


Along with these any insurance policies where your partner is the nominee.. Any trip air tickets where you flew together after marriage to prove relationship. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Got CO Contact today ( Alison ) asking for ''Evidence of your relationship with your spouse", but I already submitted our marriage certificate before.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what are the other documents do I need to upload.
> 
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> PTE:84 27 Aug 2018
> ACS: Nov2, 2016.
> EOI: 80 points - 28Aug,2018
> Invite: 11Sep18
> Lodged: 17Sep18
> CO: 22Nov18
> Grant: &#55358;&#56596;


You can show evidence from the various partner visa checklists. 

This MARA agency has a list of free resources with examples of evidence, template statutory declarations, template Form 888's etc.:
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/partner-visa-spouse-de-facto/

The specific migration regulation that governs this portion is likely drawn from here:
MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - REG 1.09A De facto partner and de facto relationship


----------



## NITINVERMA85

Got grant today (189) for myself, daughter n wife..Lodged visa on 21st Sep. It was pretty quick..took 62 days.


----------



## farooq41

Congratulations!


----------



## Bandish

Super Quick ... Many congratulations


----------



## Madhu Sharma

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Got grant today (189) for myself, daughter n wife..Lodged visa on 21st Sep. It was pretty quick..took 62 days.


Congratulations to you..I hope all get their grants with the same speed.


----------



## kerberos

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Got grant today (189) for myself, daughter n wife..Lodged visa on 21st Sep. It was pretty quick..took 62 days.


Congrats mate.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Got grant today (189) for myself, daughter n wife..Lodged visa on 21st Sep. It was pretty quick..took 62 days.


hi, what are the documents you submitted for spouse inorder to get family visa. kindly tell about the functional english requirement.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## premkumar.89

*Aug 2018 Lodged no grants, Sep 2018 enlargements are getting grants*

Any one who lodged application for 189 around 22nd / 23rd of Aug and yet to see any progress??

My application is still in Received State.

Meanwhile my details
261313 - Software Engineer
EOI: 75 points 
Invite: 11Aug18
Lodged: 23Aug18


----------



## nikhil kumar

Has anyone with Visa lodged date 23-24rd Sep recieved grant?


----------



## ramanan42

Subscribing


----------



## Shenali12

shekar.ym said:


> for IELTS you can upload the score card only...you cannot send the score card from IELTS site




Okay thanks a lot !!


----------



## Mohammed786

How long have you being married? You can submit your marriage event pictures, Wedding card(if possible). If you are having kids then, the kids birth certificate will also mention the parents name. Basically, any documents where you and your wife's name's are together. All the best




Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Got CO Contact today ( Alison ) asking for ''Evidence of your relationship with your spouse", but I already submitted our marriage certificate before.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what are the other documents do I need to upload.
> 
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> PTE:84 27 Aug 2018
> ACS: Nov2, 2016.
> EOI: 80 points - 28Aug,2018
> Invite: 11Sep18
> Lodged: 17Sep18
> CO: 22Nov18
> Grant: 🤔


----------



## itssujan

Same!!


----------



## amit.just.for.u

*Lodged application on 5th Sep but still no grant*

Hi,

I lodged the application on 5th Sep for myself, spouse & kid but yet have no communication on grant or further documents.
Can someone please tell me how do we receive communication from home affairs? How can we connect with them for status check?
Few of the applicants who lodged after me have started receiving the grants or Contact. Is the pace of grants not same for all?

PTE - 20
Total points - 75
Invite received - 11th Aug 2018
Lodged - 5th Sep 2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

amit.just.for.u said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged the application on 5th Sep for myself, spouse & kid but yet have no communication on grant or further documents.
> Can someone please tell me how do we receive communication from home affairs? How can we connect with them for status check?
> Few of the applicants who lodged after me have started receiving the grants or Contact. Is the pace of grants not same for all?
> 
> PTE - 20
> Total points - 75
> Invite received - 11th Aug 2018
> Lodged - 5th Sep 2018


Nope, not same for all. 

A former visa processing officer (who is now a MARA agent) mentioned on Reddit that some applicants are flagged for ASIO processing which can take a long time - they gave an example of certain types of education e.g. Chemical Engineering 

Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/australia/...appy_to_help_out_with_any_/diz6ecw/?context=3

The current processing time is 75% in 8 months and 90% in 11 months - I would use that as a gauge to moderate your expectations


----------



## Saif

Dheer009 said:


> Thanks for the advise... Will wait for my ITA then .... Pardon my ignorance when you say collecting documents , aren’t the same I submitted to EA ? If anything different from that where can I find the list so that I can prepare..
> Thanks
> Cheers


A lot more, did you apply for yourself or do you have dependents too?


----------



## adarshk111

amit.just.for.u said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged the application on 5th Sep for myself, spouse & kid but yet have no communication on grant or further documents.
> Can someone please tell me how do we receive communication from home affairs? How can we connect with them for status check?
> Few of the applicants who lodged after me have started receiving the grants or Contact. Is the pace of grants not same for all?
> 
> PTE - 20
> Total points - 75
> Invite received - 11th Aug 2018
> Lodged - 5th Sep 2018


I have the exact same criteria and dates that you have and I can totally understand how you are feeling. It looks like we have missed the initial bus, either our application has gone for further review or it could be untouched. My job code is 261312, what is yours?


----------



## derik2020

With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that I received a direct grant email today. IED has been given as Aug 21st, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:

AGE- 30 Pts
Exp - 5 pts
Edu -15 pts
Ausi Edu - 5pts
PTE-A - 10th Attempt - L90 /R85 /W84 /S85 Aug 11th 2018 - 20
EOI - 75 pts for 189
189 invite - Sep 11, 2018*
Visa Lodged -*Sep 11, 2018
Direct Visa Grant - Nov 22, 2018
IED - Aug 21, 2019

It was not an easy walk for me. It's been 5 years of hard work, sacrifices and a lot of failures in life. But the good thing was I didn't give up. So if any of you guys are worrying or suffering in the journey, the one advice I have to give you is, don't ever fuc**ng give up. If you work to your as*, you'll get what you want in life.

This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant.


----------



## amit.just.for.u

adarshk111 said:


> I have the exact same criteria and dates that you have and I can totally understand how you are feeling. It looks like we have missed the initial bus, either our application has gone for further review or it could be untouched. My job code is 261312, what is yours?


Same as yours dude !
But I don't understand the delay since there hasn't been any contact from home affairs. There is lack of transparency in processes. But we can't help it !
Wait is the only Option I think. Will contact home affairs after a week if nothing materializes.
One possibility I could see is that there are more applications for Software Engineer code, so they are cherry picking basis Age, technology, family or non-family etc.


----------



## Saif

derik2020 said:


> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that I received a direct grant email today. IED has been given as Aug 21st, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> AGE- 30 Pts
> Exp - 5 pts
> Edu -15 pts
> Ausi Edu - 5pts
> PTE-A - 10th Attempt - L90 /R85 /W84 /S85 Aug 11th 2018 - 20
> EOI - 75 pts for 189
> 189 invite - Sep 11, 2018*
> Visa Lodged -*Sep 11, 2018
> Direct Visa Grant - Nov 22, 2018
> IED - Aug 21, 2019
> 
> It was not an easy walk for me. It's been 5 years of hard work, sacrifices and a lot of failures in life. But the good thing was I didn't give up. So if any of you guys are worrying or suffering in the journey, the one advice I have to give you is, don't ever fuc**ng give up. If you work to your as*, you'll get what you want in life.
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant.


Hey Derik it was nice interacting with you on this forum, happy that you got your grant today, I also got the invite on 11 Sep but could only lodge in late Oct. 
Having said that, post grant is the beginning of a new struggle, hope you'll keep apprising us. Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## derik2020

saifsd said:


> Hey Derik it was nice interacting with you on this forum, happy that you got your grant today, I also got the invite on 11 Sep but could only lodge in late Oct.
> Having said that, post grant is the beginning of a new struggle, hope you'll keep apprising us. Congratulations and good luck.


Thank you very much, buddy.
I've lived in Ausi for 4 years, and I completely understand that the new life there will be harder for me to kick start.
you'll get it soon, and I wish for it.
please don't mess with your documents and don't make any mistakes that'll let your CO have any confusion. If you go in that way, they'll never refuse to give you a direct grant.

Good luck!


----------



## amit.just.for.u

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Nope, not same for all.
> 
> A former visa processing officer (who is now a MARA agent) mentioned on Reddit that some applicants are flagged for ASIO processing which can take a long time - they gave an example of certain types of education e.g. Chemical Engineering
> 
> Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/australia/...appy_to_help_out_with_any_/diz6ecw/?context=3
> 
> The current processing time is 75% in 8 months and 90% in 11 months - I would use that as a gauge to moderate your expectations


Thanks for information dude ! But this ASIO processing sounds threatening, my spouse is a Chemical PhD. Would this leave my application hanging forever?:help:

In such case, do I refile my application by removing spouse & kid for the time being? Any suggestions would help my case.


----------



## Saif

derik2020 said:


> Thank you very much, buddy.
> I've lived in Ausi for 4 years, and I completely understand that the new life there will be harder for me to kick start.
> you'll get it soon, and I wish for it.
> please don't mess with your documents and don't make any mistakes that'll let your CO have any confusion. If you go in that way, they'll never refuse to give you a direct grant.
> 
> Good luck!


I dont know about the mistakes that may have done unknowingly, for example naming file names with spaces, but I realized that the system updated all spaces with underscores. Also, I have given as much documents as I could but you never know what is sufficient for them. The only thing which is pending from my side is one year of bank statement for the relevant period of 8 years, which I'll try to upload by the eo this week.
Best of luck to you mate. What are you r plans for initial entry/permanent settlement?


----------



## Saif

amit.just.for.u said:


> Thanks for information dude ! But this ASIO processing sounds threatening, my spouse is a Chemical PhD. Would this leave my application hanging forever?:help:
> 
> In such case, do I refile my application by removing spouse & kid for the time being? Any suggestions would help my case.



Relax, it is just a piece of information and may not necessarily apply to your case. I think the delay has more to do with the Nationality than education. People may disagree but I have observed this trend that people from certain countries wait for longer, may be because of security checks. There is much more than what meets the eye or what is written, we call it dynamics, and quite understandable too. Just sit tight and wait for your grant. If possible just give a humble call and check for your status so that the CO knows you are on it.


----------



## derik2020

saifsd said:


> I dont know about the mistakes that may have done unknowingly, for example naming file names with spaces, but I realized that the system updated all spaces with underscores. Also, I have given as much documents as I could but you never know what is sufficient for them. The only thing which is pending from my side is one year of bank statement for the relevant period of 8 years, which I'll try to upload by the eo this week.
> Best of luck to you mate. What are you r plans for initial entry/permanent settlement?


Still I'm enjoying my grant mate, have no idea what to do at the moment.. :frog::frog:


----------



## Dry_Brook

Here!
Applied on 19th of April 2018
Got documents received email on 20th of Aug 2018
Still waiting


----------



## Dry_Brook

Ismiya said:


> Anyone who lodged april and waiting for grant with co contact in august?


@Ismiya

Here!
Applied on 19th of April 2018
Got documents received email on 20th of Aug 2018
Still waiting


----------



## Saif

Dry_Brook said:


> Here!
> Applied on 19th of April 2018
> Got documents received email on 20th of Aug 2018
> Still waiting


Good Luck, if you are looking for this LOL


----------



## Dry_Brook

saifsd said:


> Dry_Brook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here!
> Applied on 19th of April 2018
> Got documents received email on 20th of Aug 2018
> Still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck, if you are looking for this LOL
Click to expand...

Haha! Since looonnggg !!!


----------



## kerberos

derik2020 said:


> Still I'm enjoying my grant mate, have no idea what to do at the moment.. :frog::frog:


Congrats mate. I had a feeling you would get it soon.

Same here, after months of planning and anticipating, suddenly not sure what to do next.


----------



## Kalyan1920

*CO Contact*

Hello Everyone,

Got CO Contact today ( Alison ) asking for ''Evidence of your relationship with your spouse", but I already submitted the marriage certificate before in my Spouse documents section. Anyways, I am submitting the Marriage certificate again but now in Main Applicants Documents(me) section and also some Wedding pictures, wedding card and Birth certificate of our Kid. 

Are these Docs enough? Or anything more required?

After Uploading Docs in the Immigration account, Do I need to send these docs as attachments to the Email which I got from CO?

Please respond ASAP..

261312 - Developer Programmer
PTE:84 27 Aug 2018
ACS: Nov2, 2016.
EOI: 80 points - 28Aug,2018
Invite: 11Sep18
Lodged: 17Sep18
CO: 22Nov18
Grant: 🤔


----------



## souvlaki

saifsd said:


> I dont know about the mistakes that may have done unknowingly, for example naming file names with spaces, but I realized that the system updated all spaces with underscores. Also, I have given as much documents as I could but you never know what is sufficient for them. The only thing which is pending from my side is one year of bank statement for the relevant period of 8 years, which I'll try to upload by the eo this week.
> Best of luck to you mate. What are you r plans for initial entry/permanent settlement?


Can you elaborate more on this "system updated all spaces with underscores"? Where can you see that your file name's have been updated?


----------



## derik2020

kerberos said:


> Congrats mate. I had a feeling you would get it soon.
> 
> Same here, after months of planning and anticipating, suddenly not sure what to do next.


yeah. let's see. we'll all be where we want to be for sure. 
Best of luck for you too. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yogjeet1984

accountant0618 said:


> I have until December 10 to lodge. But it will be crazy with work starting next week so I want everything to be in this week.
> 
> The only thing I can think of that I lack right now are the payslips from 2016 backwards. But I have tax documents, employment contracts and certificates of employment.


Experts, your take on this? I have a similar case.

Are Tax documents, Statutory Declarations (by your seniors), Offer letters, relieving letters and couple of payslips from each company enough to show employment proof?


----------



## DavidFontaine

derik2020 said:


> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that I received a direct grant email today. IED has been given as Aug 21st, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> AGE- 30 Pts
> Exp - 5 pts
> Edu -15 pts
> Ausi Edu - 5pts
> PTE-A - 10th Attempt - L90 /R85 /W84 /S85 Aug 11th 2018 - 20
> EOI - 75 pts for 189
> 189 invite - Sep 11, 2018*
> Visa Lodged -*Sep 11, 2018
> Direct Visa Grant - Nov 22, 2018
> IED - Aug 21, 2019
> 
> It was not an easy walk for me. It's been 5 years of hard work, sacrifices and a lot of failures in life. But the good thing was I didn't give up. So if any of you guys are worrying or suffering in the journey, the one advice I have to give you is, don't ever fuc**ng give up. If you work to your as*, you'll get what you want in life.
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant.


Wow, it shows immense strength of character that you didn't give up in 5 years. Really inspirational story. Well done and I hope Australia brings you everything you hoped for.


----------



## Kalyan1920

*CO Contact*

Hello Everyone,

Got CO Contact today ( Alison ) asking for ''Evidence of your relationship with your spouse", but I already submitted the marriage certificate before in my Spouse documents section. Anyways, I am submitting the Marriage certificate again but now in Main Applicants Documents(me) section and also some Wedding pictures, wedding card and Birth certificate of our Kid. 

Are these Docs enough? Or anything more required?

After Uploading Docs in the Immigration account, Do I need to send these docs as attachments to the Email which I got from CO?

Please respond ASAP..

261312 - Developer Programmer
PTE:84 27 Aug 2018
ACS: Nov2, 2016.
EOI: 80 points - 28Aug,2018
Invite: 11Sep18
Lodged: 17Sep18
CO: 22Nov18
Grant: 🤔


----------



## Saif

yogjeet1984 said:


> Experts, your take on this? I have a similar case.
> 
> Are Tax documents, Statutory Declarations (by your seniors), Offer letters, relieving letters and couple of payslips from each company enough to show employment proof?


The more the better.
I will at least add bank statements that you can easily get, showing salary credits....


----------



## NITINVERMA85

For functional english, wife gave pte..and scored >50 in all sections. But I think if one's courses are in english in college..that too suffices. 




sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi, what are the documents you submitted for spouse inorder to get family visa. kindly tell about the functional english requirement.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

derik2020 said:


> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that I received a direct grant email today. IED has been given as Aug 21st, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> AGE- 30 Pts
> Exp - 5 pts
> Edu -15 pts
> Ausi Edu - 5pts
> PTE-A - 10th Attempt - L90 /R85 /W84 /S85 Aug 11th 2018 - 20
> EOI - 75 pts for 189
> 189 invite - Sep 11, 2018*
> Visa Lodged -*Sep 11, 2018
> Direct Visa Grant - Nov 22, 2018
> IED - Aug 21, 2019
> 
> It was not an easy walk for me. It's been 5 years of hard work, sacrifices and a lot of failures in life. But the good thing was I didn't give up. So if any of you guys are worrying or suffering in the journey, the one advice I have to give you is, don't ever fuc**ng give up. If you work to your as*, you'll get what you want in life.
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant.


Congratulations ... Enjoy the moment...


----------



## accountant0618

I lodged my application today. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

If someone would be kind enough to look into the documents I attached on the list below, and comment, would greatly appreciate it.

Age: 
1. Birth Certificate 
2. Current Passport 
3. Old(Expired) Passport

PTE: 
4. Score Report 
5. Screenshot that the results are already sent to DHA Au

Education:
6. Diploma(English and Filipino)
7. Course Transcript
8. Course Syllabus
9. General Weighted Average Certificate
10. Certificate of English as a Medium of Instruction
11. CPA Board Certificate
12. CPA Board Rating
13. CPA ID
14. CPAA Assessment of Education

Work Experience:
15. Employement References - all 3 employers 
16. CPAA Skilled Employment Assessment
17. Annual Salary letters 2017 and 2018
18. Employment contract - 2nd employer
19. Regularization(Permanent) Letter - Current employer
20. Payslips 2017-present
21. Resume
22. Tax Documents 2008-present except 2014(lost it)
23. Company ID - Current Employer

Others:
24. Passport Photo
25. PCC
26. Form 80
27. Form 1221

:help::help::help:

Thank you in advance! 

Will do the health assessment tomorrow.


----------



## Saif

accountant0618 said:


> I lodged my application today. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to look into the documents I attached on the list below, and comment, would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Age:
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 2. Current Passport
> 3. Old(Expired) Passport
> 
> PTE:
> 4. Score Report
> 5. Screenshot that the results are already sent to DHA Au
> 
> Education:
> 6. Diploma(English and Filipino)
> 7. Course Transcript
> 8. Course Syllabus
> 9. General Weighted Average Certificate
> 10. Certificate of English as a Medium of Instruction
> 11. CPA Board Certificate
> 12. CPA Board Rating
> 13. CPA ID
> 14. CPAA Assessment of Education
> 
> Work Experience:
> 15. Employement References - all 3 employers
> 16. CPAA Skilled Employment Assessment
> 17. Annual Salary letters 2017 and 2018
> 18. Employment contract - 2nd employer
> 19. Regularization(Permanent) Letter - Current employer
> 20. Payslips 2017-present
> 21. Resume
> 22. Tax Documents 2008-present except 2014(lost it)
> 23. Company ID - Current Employer
> 
> Others:
> 24. Passport Photo
> 25. PCC
> 26. Form 80
> 27. Form 1221
> 
> :help::help::help:
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Will do the health assessment tomorrow.


If it is you alone in the application, the documents seems to OK, why do you want to have a proof of functional english from school when you have a PTEA test score...


----------



## csdhan

derik2020 said:


> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that I received a direct grant email today. IED has been given as Aug 21st, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> AGE- 30 Pts
> Exp - 5 pts
> Edu -15 pts
> Ausi Edu - 5pts
> PTE-A - 10th Attempt - L90 /R85 /W84 /S85 Aug 11th 2018 - 20
> EOI - 75 pts for 189
> 189 invite - Sep 11, 2018*
> Visa Lodged -*Sep 11, 2018
> Direct Visa Grant - Nov 22, 2018
> IED - Aug 21, 2019
> 
> It was not an easy walk for me. It's been 5 years of hard work, sacrifices and a lot of failures in life. But the good thing was I didn't give up. So if any of you guys are worrying or suffering in the journey, the one advice I have to give you is, don't ever fuc**ng give up. If you work to your as*, you'll get what you want in life.
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant.



Congratulations!! That's some perseverance you showed. Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## Bandish

accountant0618 said:


> I lodged my application today. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to look into the documents I attached on the list below, and comment, would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Age:
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 2. Current Passport
> 3. Old(Expired) Passport
> 
> PTE:
> 4. Score Report
> 5. Screenshot that the results are already sent to DHA Au
> 
> Education:
> 6. Diploma(English and Filipino)
> 7. Course Transcript
> 8. Course Syllabus
> 9. General Weighted Average Certificate
> 10. Certificate of English as a Medium of Instruction
> 11. CPA Board Certificate
> 12. CPA Board Rating
> 13. CPA ID
> 14. CPAA Assessment of Education
> 
> Work Experience:
> 15. Employement References - all 3 employers
> 16. CPAA Skilled Employment Assessment
> 17. Annual Salary letters 2017 and 2018
> 18. Employment contract - 2nd employer
> 19. Regularization(Permanent) Letter - Current employer
> 20. Payslips 2017-present
> 21. Resume
> 22. Tax Documents 2008-present except 2014(lost it)
> 23. Company ID - Current Employer
> 
> Others:
> 24. Passport Photo
> 25. PCC
> 26. Form 80
> 27. Form 1221
> 
> :help::help::help:
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Will do the health assessment tomorrow.



I think 
1. Bank Statements of salary credit.
2. PF Statements if possible


----------



## accountant0618

saifsd said:


> If it is you alone in the application, the documents seems to OK, why do you want to have a proof of functional english from school when you have a PTEA test score...


Thank you for your reply.

Yes, it will only be me in this application(not married yet)

Well, I requested all the documents I could the last time I went to my university. I have the document so I thought why not attach it as well.haha


----------



## accountant0618

Bandish said:


> I think
> 1. Bank Statements of salary credit.
> 2. PF Statements if possible


Thank you for your reply.

Yes - I think I can request for a bank statement. I can still attach documents even if I already submitted my application,right?

Sorry, what's a PF Statement?


----------



## Bandish

accountant0618 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Yes - I think I can request for a bank statement. I can still attach documents even if I already submitted my application,right?
> 
> Sorry, what's a PF Statement?


Yes, you can attach documents even after submitting your application.

PF stands for Provident Fund. 
In India, it is a retirement benefit scheme that's available to salaried employees. Both employees and employers contribute a small amount towards this fund. This fund can later be withdrawn by the employee in the event of retirement, unemployment, etc.

Didn't see that you are not from India.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Yes, you can attach documents even after submitting your application.
> 
> PF stands for Provident Fund.
> In India, it is a retirement benefit scheme that's available to salaried employees. Both employees and employers contribute a small amount towards this fund. This fund can later be withdrawn by the employee in the event of retirement, unemployment, etc.
> 
> Didn't see that you are not from India.


A superannuation fund in various commonwealth countries...


----------



## accountant0618

Bandish said:


> Yes, you can attach documents even after submitting your application.
> 
> PF stands for Provident Fund.
> In India, it is a retirement benefit scheme that's available to salaried employees. Both employees and employers contribute a small amount towards this fund. This fund can later be withdrawn by the employee in the event of retirement, unemployment, etc.
> 
> Didn't see that you are not from India.


Oh right. I think we have the same thing here. I'll check if we have a statement for that.


----------



## hulkb86

derik2020 said:


> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that I received a direct grant email today. IED has been given as Aug 21st, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> AGE- 30 Pts
> Exp - 5 pts
> Edu -15 pts
> Ausi Edu - 5pts
> PTE-A - 10th Attempt - L90 /R85 /W84 /S85 Aug 11th 2018 - 20
> EOI - 75 pts for 189
> 189 invite - Sep 11, 2018*
> Visa Lodged -*Sep 11, 2018
> Direct Visa Grant - Nov 22, 2018
> IED - Aug 21, 2019
> 
> It was not an easy walk for me. It's been 5 years of hard work, sacrifices and a lot of failures in life. But the good thing was I didn't give up. So if any of you guys are worrying or suffering in the journey, the one advice I have to give you is, don't ever fuc**ng give up. If you work to your as*, you'll get what you want in life.
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant.


Congrats and good luck. Your perseverance has paid off!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Damodar41

*Granted!!*

I have received my grant today.

Timelines:-
Lodged:- 4th May'18
CO Contact:- 28th Aug'18 (for PF statements), replied on 5th Sept.
Grant:- 22nd Nov'18


----------



## adarshk111

Damodar41 said:


> I have received my grant today.
> 
> Timelines:-
> Lodged:- 4th May'18
> CO Contact:- 28th Aug'18 (for PF statements), replied on 5th Sept.
> Grant:- 22nd Nov'18


Congratulations! What time during the day did you recieve your grant? I am just trying to understand the time period during the day when the grant mails are sent.


----------



## ramanan42

Do we need resume for 189 ?


----------



## Bandish

ramanan42 said:


> Do we need resume for 189 ?


Its not mandatory.
Resume may help CO understand the type of work you did and match with the RnR (Roles and Responsibilities) letter. You can also mention any certifications or awards received in the resume.


----------



## weirdarse

Damodar41 said:


> I have received my grant today.
> 
> Timelines:-
> Lodged:- 4th May'18
> CO Contact:- 28th Aug'18 (for PF statements), replied on 5th Sept.
> Grant:- 22nd Nov'18


Out of the five years experience I am claiming don't have pf for two years.. What options do I have seeing that pf looks kind of mandatory? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

premkumar.89 said:


> Any one who lodged application for 189 around 22nd / 23rd of Aug and yet to see any progress??
> 
> My application is still in Received State.
> 
> Meanwhile my details
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI: 75 points
> Invite: 11Aug18
> Lodged: 23Aug18


yes i lodged on 22-Aug-2018 and status is "Received"


----------



## shekar.ym

Damodar41 said:


> I have received my grant today.
> 
> Timelines:-
> Lodged:- 4th May'18
> CO Contact:- 28th Aug'18 (for PF statements), replied on 5th Sept.
> Grant:- 22nd Nov'18


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Nope, not same for all.
> 
> A former visa processing officer (who is now a MARA agent) mentioned on Reddit that some applicants are flagged for ASIO processing which can take a long time - they gave an example of certain types of education e.g. Chemical Engineering
> 
> Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/australia/...appy_to_help_out_with_any_/diz6ecw/?context=3
> 
> The current processing time is 75% in 8 months and 90% in 11 months - I would use that as a gauge to moderate your expectations



what ASIO processing?


----------



## shekar.ym

derik2020 said:


> With immense pleasure and happiness I would like to announce that I received a direct grant email today. IED has been given as Aug 21st, 2019. All my timelines are as below for quick reference and also in my signature:
> 
> AGE- 30 Pts
> Exp - 5 pts
> Edu -15 pts
> Ausi Edu - 5pts
> PTE-A - 10th Attempt - L90 /R85 /W84 /S85 Aug 11th 2018 - 20
> EOI - 75 pts for 189
> 189 invite - Sep 11, 2018*
> Visa Lodged -*Sep 11, 2018
> Direct Visa Grant - Nov 22, 2018
> IED - Aug 21, 2019
> 
> It was not an easy walk for me. It's been 5 years of hard work, sacrifices and a lot of failures in life. But the good thing was I didn't give up. So if any of you guys are worrying or suffering in the journey, the one advice I have to give you is, don't ever fuc**ng give up. If you work to your as*, you'll get what you want in life.
> 
> This forum was really beneficial for me throughout the process and I will always be very thankful to all its fellow members for the guidance they have provided. My best wishes and prayers are always there for everyone's quick grant.


congrats and good luck..
Your hard work and perseverance paid off...


----------



## Bandish

shekar.ym said:


> yes i lodged on 22-Aug-2018 and status is "Received"


I think tomorrow is your and premkumar.89 grant day..


----------



## shekar.ym

accountant0618 said:


> I lodged my application today. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to look into the documents I attached on the list below, and comment, would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Age:
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 2. Current Passport
> 3. Old(Expired) Passport
> 
> PTE:
> 4. Score Report
> 5. Screenshot that the results are already sent to DHA Au
> 
> Education:
> 6. Diploma(English and Filipino)
> 7. Course Transcript
> 8. Course Syllabus
> 9. General Weighted Average Certificate
> 10. Certificate of English as a Medium of Instruction
> 11. CPA Board Certificate
> 12. CPA Board Rating
> 13. CPA ID
> 14. CPAA Assessment of Education
> 
> Work Experience:
> 15. Employement References - all 3 employers
> 16. CPAA Skilled Employment Assessment
> 17. Annual Salary letters 2017 and 2018
> 18. Employment contract - 2nd employer
> 19. Regularization(Permanent) Letter - Current employer
> 20. Payslips 2017-present
> 21. Resume
> 22. Tax Documents 2008-present except 2014(lost it)
> 23. Company ID - Current Employer
> 
> Others:
> 24. Passport Photo
> 25. PCC
> 26. Form 80
> 27. Form 1221
> 
> :help::help::help:
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Will do the health assessment tomorrow.


docs looks good...good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Got grant today (189) for myself, daughter n wife..Lodged visa on 21st Sep. It was pretty quick..took 62 days.


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Bandish said:


> I think tomorrow is your and premkumar.89 grant day..


thanks man..


----------



## raudichy

I was sifting through september invites , especially around 2613 and realized that people with around 15 years of experience are not being picked up as fast as 5 or 10 , possibly since there is more work needed fro verifying 15 years especially when people may have switched 3-4 companies.Last grant for 15 years of experience was on August 31 and took around 80 days.


----------



## shekar.ym

raudichy said:


> I was sifting through september invites , especially around 2613 and realized that people with around 15 years of experience are not being picked up as fast as 5 or 10 , possibly since there is more work needed fro verifying 15 years especially when people may have switched 3-4 companies.Last grant for 15 years of experience was on August 31 and took around 80 days.



you mean those who are claiming points for 15 years of exp?

people with 8 years of relevant exp get max points (15) for employment.


----------



## raudichy

csdhan said:


> Even people with way too complicated applications have got it right away. While the most simple applications with onshore waited for months. Reality is that way too many variables are involved. So its better to sit back and wait for the grant. Only thing you can do is make sure that your application is decision ready. That is all relevant docs uploaded, PCC and Medicals done. Majority get the direct grants but rest is also a silent majority which waits for months.
> 
> One obvious delay is where random cases are allotted to employment checks, these obviously take time. The other one is security checks, where the CO has to wait for other parties tell that application is decision ready. Other than these two that nothing much else is known. Others may add the delays they know.
> 
> Then there are lenient COs, stricter ones and absolute lazy ones. Lenient ones accept some documents and give a grant while the stricter ones ask for specific docs alone. The lazy ones just wait for long periods and ask for a document that is already uploaded.



I was sifting through september invites , especially around 2613 and realized that people with around 15 years of experience are not being picked up as fast as 5 or 10 , possibly since there is more work needed fro verifying 15 years especially when people may have switched 3-4 companies.Last grant for 15 years of experience was on August 31 and took around 80 days.


----------



## sharath121k

shekar.ym said:


> docs looks good...good luck


Hi Guys, just wanted to check whether providing cv is a requirement? Couldn't find it in the checklist.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Damodar41

adarshk111 said:


> Congratulations! What time during the day did you recieve your grant? I am just trying to understand the time period during the day when the grant mails are sent.


I got the email at 7:04 AM..i guess they are sending out the communications when their day starts as I have received the CO contact in the morning at around 7:00 AM


----------



## Damodar41

weirdarse said:


> Out of the five years experience I am claiming don't have pf for two years.. What options do I have seeing that pf looks kind of mandatory?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Even I couldn't get the PF statements for the two years from 2011-2013 as I have withdrawn my PF amount, So I have reached out to PF office for the statement and they have provided me PF statement which state I had the PF account from 2011-2013 and I have settled it. I uploaded it to the portal and communicated the same to CO over the email.
> 
> PF statements are not mandatory but good to have (very few CO's are asking for them).


----------



## 22Dis

Hi All,

Recently I have gathered a additional documents which can be uploaded as as proof of relationship. However, I have already lodged my application about a month ago.

My query is:

Will my application be pushed back in the queue if I upload a document after a month of lodging it?
That will delay the process and I don't want that as these are additional proofs.

OR

It will have NO impact on the place of my application in the processing queue and I should upload these documents to make it a decision ready case?

Thanks in Advance guys.

ANZSCO - 261312
ITA - Oct 11 2018
PCC - Done
Medicals - Done
Applicaton Lodged - Oct 22nd
Document Upload - Nov 12th
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AGupta

What if someone has already taken the PTE but didn't request send it to DHA? Can you request PTE to send the results to DHA now?



shekar.ym said:


> for IELTS you can upload the score card only...you cannot send the score card from IELTS site


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

22Dis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently I have gathered a additional documents which can be uploaded as as proof of relationship. However, I have already lodged my application about a month ago.
> 
> My query is:
> 
> Will my application be pushed back in the queue if I upload a document after a month of lodging it?
> That will delay the process and I don't want that as these are additional proofs.
> 
> OR
> 
> It will have NO impact on the place of my application in the processing queue and I should upload these documents to make it a decision ready case?
> 
> Thanks in Advance guys.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312
> ITA - Oct 11 2018
> PCC - Done
> Medicals - Done
> Applicaton Lodged - Oct 22nd
> Document Upload - Nov 12th
> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


Just some speculation here:

Based on my informal reading on the forums and other websites and my personal experience - this is how I see CO's make their decision - 

1 - Your application sits in a pile for the relevant CO team 

The CO teams are determined by: visa subclass, citizenship, state (so onshore or offshore / country). Of course the same team can handle multiple visa subclasses, citizenships etc. 

I suspect this is due to familiarity in documents (e.g. most 190 visa document checklists are similar for each applicant, most folks from Singapore will have the same official identity documents).

I noticed this when the CO that replied to me when I submitted a Form 956 - had these details in their signature.

When the CO that replied to my partner (who was the same CO) regarding our Form 1436 - they had those details in their signature too, but specific to her. 

2 - Once your application is picked up and assessed - if it needs more evidence they request for it and put it back in a waitlist.

Which "waitlist pile" this goes into depends on the overall visa pipeline management that is happening for that visa subclass - generally it is first come first served, but occassionally the department will prioritise newer applications over older ones (a DHA bulletin to MARA agents in late 2017 confirms this). 

3 - Once a decision ready application is finalised, it is again placed in a Q to be finalised - this is why people get grant emails on Saturdays and what would be the middle of the night in Australia. 

A CO on another forum shared this with an applicant, where they offered to "put you into an available spot before X month" otherwise telling the applicant they would have to wait a few more weeks.

This is probably there to manage formal / informal caps on how many of XYZ visa subclass can be approved on a given day / week / month / quarter / financial year. 

There have been people who have submitted new docos, and gotten the grant the next day. If a decision has already been made on your application, it is unlikely new docos will change the outcome negatively if they are there to strengthen your evidence base. But we can never know if a decision has been made or assessment is still in progress, so the consensus is to always provide the department with the best evidence you can get your hands on.

4 - On Reddit a former visa processing officer who is a current MARA agent shared that some applications are sent for ASIO security vetting based on red flags that exist at the time (e.g. you have studied chemical engineering and there is intelligence to suggest a terror cell with chemical engineering expertise is planning something - I'm just speculating here - but you get the idea). This can also substantially delay your grant as that security vetting takes time. 

Short answer: I would upload anything that would strengthen your application, it is unlikely imho that it will delay / put your application in the back of a Q.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy

Hi All,

I could not get PF statements for my previous employment for 2 year for which I am claiming my points. I have the following documents for the employment proof :
1)experience certificate
2)all Payslips and bank statements
3)reliving letter
4)couple of compensation revision letters
5)1 spot award and 1 certification completion
6)roles and responsibilities written I ncompany letter head
7) Form 16

HR department is not responding for my mails on PF statements.However, there is a transfer in of my PF amount with the current employer. 

Please let me know whether that creates any issue or problem. 


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## icyarun

Hi Guys.. I'm happy to share with you all.. I got GRANT today..
My timeline..
ICT Security Specialist - 262112
ACS Applied: 8th Dec 2017
PTE 1st attempt: Jan 2018, 65+ score, 10 pts. 
ACS positive: 5th Feb.
EOI: 189 & 190 submitted with 65pts - 6th Feb.
Vic Invite: 21st Mar, Applied on 26th Mar 2018.
PTE 2nd attempt: 4th Apr, 79+ in all, 20pts. 
189 EOI updated: with 75 pts on 5th Apr. 
points break up: 25(Age)+15(Edu)+20(pte)+15(Exp)
189 Invite recvd: 18th Apr, Withdrew 190 EOI.
189 Visa lodged: 14th May.
CO contact: 29th Aug (for PF docs & employment reference letter in company letter head)
Responded to CO: 20th Sep
Grant: 23 - NOV.
IED: 26 April 2019
IMMITRACKER UPDATED WITH DETAILS


----------



## hulkb86

AGupta said:


> What if someone has already taken the PTE but didn't request send it to DHA? Can you request PTE to send the results to DHA now?


Yes you can login to Pearson's website and click on send scores to DHA.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeep12

I am new here never used online forum before.
Submitted my application in April 17, file opened in May..submitted required docos...no answer after that.requested police chk again in july18..provided docos within timelimit.since then no reply..has anyone facing same issue. Or what would be the reason for that big delay in decision.
Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sandeep12 said:


> I am new here never used online forum before.
> Submitted my application in April 17, file opened in May..submitted required docos...no answer after that.requested police chk again in july18..provided docos within timelimit.since then no reply..has anyone facing same issue. Or what would be the reason for that big delay in decision.
> Thanks


Had you already submitted the documents they asked for?

If no, then you didn't have a decision ready application - and therefore it was delayed. 

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## nicc227

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just some speculation here:
> 
> Based on my informal reading on the forums and other websites and my personal experience - this is how I see CO's make their decision -
> 
> 1 - Your application sits in a pile for the relevant CO team
> 
> The CO teams are determined by: visa subclass, citizenship, state (so onshore or offshore / country). Of course the same team can handle multiple visa subclasses, citizenships etc.
> 
> I suspect this is due to familiarity in documents (e.g. most 190 visa document checklists are similar for each applicant, most folks from Singapore will have the same official identity documents).
> 
> I noticed this when the CO that replied to me when I submitted a Form 956 - had these details in their signature.
> 
> When the CO that replied to my partner (who was the same CO) regarding our Form 1436 - they had those details in their signature too, but specific to her.
> 
> 2 - Once your application is picked up and assessed - if it needs more evidence they request for it and put it back in a waitlist.
> 
> Which "waitlist pile" this goes into depends on the overall visa pipeline management that is happening for that visa subclass - generally it is first come first served, but occassionally the department will prioritise newer applications over older ones (a DHA bulletin to MARA agents in late 2017 confirms this).
> 
> 3 - Once a decision ready application is finalised, it is again placed in a Q to be finalised - this is why people get grant emails on Saturdays and what would be the middle of the night in Australia.
> 
> A CO on another forum shared this with an applicant, where they offered to "put you into an available spot before X month" otherwise telling the applicant they would have to wait a few more weeks.
> 
> This is probably there to manage formal / informal caps on how many of XYZ visa subclass can be approved on a given day / week / month / quarter / financial year.
> 
> There have been people who have submitted new docos, and gotten the grant the next day. If a decision has already been made on your application, it is unlikely new docos will change the outcome negatively if they are there to strengthen your evidence base. But we can never know if a decision has been made or assessment is still in progress, so the consensus is to always provide the department with the best evidence you can get your hands on.
> 
> 4 - On Reddit a former visa processing officer who is a current MARA agent shared that some applications are sent for ASIO security vetting based on red flags that exist at the time (e.g. you have studied chemical engineering and there is intelligence to suggest a terror cell with chemical engineering expertise is planning something - I'm just speculating here - but you get the idea). This can also substantially delay your grant as that security vetting takes time.
> 
> Short answer: I would upload anything that would strengthen your application, it is unlikely imho that it will delay / put your application in the back of a Q.


Thanks Isotonic. Very insightful.


----------



## AGupta

I think I had already consented to my score being allocated to DHA and INZ as I see both of these rows in the exam application.
- I consent to my score being allocated to DHA (Australia)
- I consent to my score being allocated to INZ (New Zealand)
Does this suffice that the scores are already sent to DHA when I took the examination?

I still tried submitting my scores through the link in my account however, it asks for Country (I chose Australia) but then it asks for State/Province where the options in the drop down are - 'Australia Capital territory, New South Wales' etc as shown in the snapshot. I don't see DHA in the list. Are these the correct steps? Can you please suggest the correct steps/procedures.

thank you


If I go on Pearson Site to send the scores, it asks for Country, 


hulkb86 said:


> Yes you can login to Pearson's website and click on send scores to DHA.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## hulkb86

AGupta said:


> I think I had already consented to my score being allocated to DHA and INZ as I see both of these rows in the exam application.
> - I consent to my score being allocated to DHA (Australia)
> - I consent to my score being allocated to INZ (New Zealand)
> Does this suffice that the scores are already sent to DHA when I took the examination?
> 
> I still tried submitting my scores through the link in my account however, it asks for Country (I chose Australia) but then it asks for State/Province where the options in the drop down are - 'Australia Capital territory, New South Wales' etc as shown in the snapshot. I don't see DHA in the list. Are these the correct steps? Can you please suggest the correct steps/procedures.
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> If I go on Pearson Site to send the scores, it asks for Country,


Select Australia under Country and then just fill DHA in the institutions and search, you will get the details of DHA. Click on select programmes and in the next screen you can submit your scores. Screenshots attached.









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sammylee

Hi Guys,

Got invite in August 11 (Onshore Applicant), Applied August 18. Received CO contact for more information Nov 7th for:

1. New Medicals, old one has expired.
2. New AUS Police report, the one I had did not list all names (Alias)
3. Polio Vaccination Certificate.

I have done my medicals, New police report with all names, and got a Polio Booster Vaccination (Certificate) from my local GP (Uploaded 14 November).

Please are all these enough for the grant especially the Polio Vaccination, is there something else I should do. The CO did not ask to send PTE-A result, I think I selected to send it when registering but cant remember. I cannot survive another CO contact as am on a student visa and need this Visa out before the March semester resumes (currently on summer break) so I avoid paying the ridiculous fee.

This PR and Australian journey has cost me to much pain and suffering and am just tired of waiting. Does anyone have an idea when you can get a grant after CO contact and all has been supplied to the CO. Thanks.


----------



## Optimistic_2018

If you were working in MNC and they were maintaining PF in their trust, please raise a request in their Alumni portal 

Else old PF statements can be downloaded from,
https://passbook.epfindia.gov.in/MemberPassBook/Login.jsp

If you are unable to find it in this portal, please raise a epf grievance request in below portal with all details, they will send you the PF statement, even for the closed account.

Home Page




bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I could not get PF statements for my previous employment for 2 year for which I am claiming my points. I have the following documents for the employment proof :
> 1)experience certificate
> 2)all Payslips and bank statements
> 3)reliving letter
> 4)couple of compensation revision letters
> 5)1 spot award and 1 certification completion
> 6)roles and responsibilities written I ncompany letter head
> 7) Form 16
> 
> HR department is not responding for my mails on PF statements.However, there is a transfer in of my PF amount with the current employer.
> 
> Please let me know whether that creates any issue or problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Optimistic_2018

Better to include bank statement which shows salary credit as there were some CO contacts for it.



accountant0618 said:


> I lodged my application today. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to look into the documents I attached on the list below, and comment, would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Age:
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 2. Current Passport
> 3. Old(Expired) Passport
> 
> PTE:
> 4. Score Report
> 5. Screenshot that the results are already sent to DHA Au
> 
> Education:
> 6. Diploma(English and Filipino)
> 7. Course Transcript
> 8. Course Syllabus
> 9. General Weighted Average Certificate
> 10. Certificate of English as a Medium of Instruction
> 11. CPA Board Certificate
> 12. CPA Board Rating
> 13. CPA ID
> 14. CPAA Assessment of Education
> 
> Work Experience:
> 15. Employement References - all 3 employers
> 16. CPAA Skilled Employment Assessment
> 17. Annual Salary letters 2017 and 2018
> 18. Employment contract - 2nd employer
> 19. Regularization(Permanent) Letter - Current employer
> 20. Payslips 2017-present
> 21. Resume
> 22. Tax Documents 2008-present except 2014(lost it)
> 23. Company ID - Current Employer
> 
> Others:
> 24. Passport Photo
> 25. PCC
> 26. Form 80
> 27. Form 1221
> 
> :help::help::help:
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Will do the health assessment tomorrow.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy

Optimistic_2018 said:


> If you were working in MNC and they were maintaining PF in their trust, please raise a request in their Alumni portal
> 
> Else old PF statements can be downloaded from,
> https://passbook.epfindia.gov.in/MemberPassBook/Login.jsp
> 
> If you are unable to find it in this portal, please raise a epf grievance request in below portal with all details, they will send you the PF statement, even for the closed account.
> 
> Home Page


Thank you very much. I will do so.  

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

hulkb86 said:


> Select Australia under Country and then just fill DHA in the institutions and search, you will get the details of DHA. Click on select programmes and in the next screen you can submit your scores. Screenshots attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


If you have already submitted and clicked the box during registration of your test , you cannot send the sores again by this method , it will throw a error saying already sent 

cheers
Santhosh


----------



## sameer_vbd

bssanthosh47 said:


> If you have already submitted and clicked the box during registration of your test , you cannot send the sores again by this method , it will throw a error saying already sent
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Santhosh




You might have got mail confirmation from Pearson. Save that mail as PDF and upload under language.


----------



## hulkb86

bssanthosh47 said:


> If you have already submitted and clicked the box during registration of your test , you cannot send the sores again by this method , it will throw a error saying already sent
> 
> cheers
> Santhosh


Yes that's true but looks like he hasn't clicked it while registering the exam. I got the below notification since I had already chosen to send during registration 









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

hulkb86 said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have already submitted and clicked the box during registration of your test , you cannot send the sores again by this method , it will throw a error saying already sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's true but looks like he hasn't clicked it while registering the exam. I got the below notification since I had already chosen to send during registration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes you are right hulki 🙂

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just some speculation here:
> 
> Based on my informal reading on the forums and other websites and my personal experience - this is how I see CO's make their decision -
> 
> 1 - Your application sits in a pile for the relevant CO team
> 
> The CO teams are determined by: visa subclass, citizenship, state (so onshore or offshore / country). Of course the same team can handle multiple visa subclasses, citizenships etc.
> 
> I suspect this is due to familiarity in documents (e.g. most 190 visa document checklists are similar for each applicant, most folks from Singapore will have the same official identity documents).
> 
> I noticed this when the CO that replied to me when I submitted a Form 956 - had these details in their signature.
> 
> When the CO that replied to my partner (who was the same CO) regarding our Form 1436 - they had those details in their signature too, but specific to her.
> 
> 2 - Once your application is picked up and assessed - if it needs more evidence they request for it and put it back in a waitlist.
> 
> Which "waitlist pile" this goes into depends on the overall visa pipeline management that is happening for that visa subclass - generally it is first come first served, but occassionally the department will prioritise newer applications over older ones (a DHA bulletin to MARA agents in late 2017 confirms this).
> 
> 3 - Once a decision ready application is finalised, it is again placed in a Q to be finalised - this is why people get grant emails on Saturdays and what would be the middle of the night in Australia.
> 
> A CO on another forum shared this with an applicant, where they offered to "put you into an available spot before X month" otherwise telling the applicant they would have to wait a few more weeks.
> 
> This is probably there to manage formal / informal caps on how many of XYZ visa subclass can be approved on a given day / week / month / quarter / financial year.
> 
> There have been people who have submitted new docos, and gotten the grant the next day. If a decision has already been made on your application, it is unlikely new docos will change the outcome negatively if they are there to strengthen your evidence base. But we can never know if a decision has been made or assessment is still in progress, so the consensus is to always provide the department with the best evidence you can get your hands on.
> 
> 4 - On Reddit a former visa processing officer who is a current MARA agent shared that some applications are sent for ASIO security vetting based on red flags that exist at the time (e.g. you have studied chemical engineering and there is intelligence to suggest a terror cell with chemical engineering expertise is planning something - I'm just speculating here - but you get the idea). This can also substantially delay your grant as that security vetting takes time.
> 
> Short answer: I would upload anything that would strengthen your application, it is unlikely imho that it will delay / put your application in the back of a Q.


With you PI...additionally I have observed and read that they have a quota to clear for a calendar year (Jan - Dec). When the year begins, the COs seem to be stricter in terms of checking more than what is required to cover all bases, however they tend to ease a bit during mid year when they realize they have miles to go to achieve their target, however around the last quarter of the year they randomly dig for all 'decision ready' applications from their queue/quota (which explains why some late applicants are getting the grants faster) and start clearing them asap before the year ends. I hope to see some getting their grants in 4-5 weeks in December which will strengthen this hypothesis.


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

Optimistic_2018 said:


> Better to include bank statement which shows salary credit as there were some CO contacts for it.


Agreed. Actually I had uploaded all docs mentioned here, but still got CO contact for Bank Statements.


ANZSCO: 261313
ITA 189: 11-AUG-2018
VISA LODGED: 6-SEP-2018
CO CONTACT: 12-NOV-2018
REPLIED TO CO CONTACT: 19-NOV-2018
GRANT:


----------



## sammylee

can someone please comment on the below, thanks,





sammylee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got invite in August 11 (Onshore Applicant), Applied August 18. Received CO contact for more information Nov 7th for:
> 
> 1. New Medicals, old one has expired.
> 2. New AUS Police report, the one I had did not list all names (Alias)
> 3. Polio Vaccination Certificate.
> 
> I have done my medicals, New police report with all names, and got a Polio Booster Vaccination (Certificate) from my local GP (Uploaded 14 November).
> 
> Please are all these enough for the grant especially the Polio Vaccination, is there something else I should do. The CO did not ask to send PTE-A result, I think I selected to send it when registering but cant remember. I cannot survive another CO contact as am on a student visa and need this Visa out before the March semester resumes (currently on summer break) so I avoid paying the ridiculous fee.
> 
> This PR and Australian journey has cost me to much pain and suffering and am just tired of waiting. Does anyone have an idea when you can get a grant after CO contact and all has been supplied to the CO. Thanks.


----------



## rajrethnam

icyarun said:


> Hi Guys.. I'm happy to share with you all.. I got GRANT today..
> My timeline..
> ICT Security Specialist - 262112
> ACS Applied: 8th Dec 2017
> PTE 1st attempt: Jan 2018, 65+ score, 10 pts.
> ACS positive: 5th Feb.
> EOI: 189 & 190 submitted with 65pts - 6th Feb.
> Vic Invite: 21st Mar, Applied on 26th Mar 2018.
> PTE 2nd attempt: 4th Apr, 79+ in all, 20pts.
> 189 EOI updated: with 75 pts on 5th Apr.
> points break up: 25(Age)+15(Edu)+20(pte)+15(Exp)
> 189 Invite recvd: 18th Apr, Withdrew 190 EOI.
> 189 Visa lodged: 14th May.
> CO contact: 29th Aug (for PF docs & employment reference letter in company letter head)
> Responded to CO: 20th Sep
> Grant: 23 - NOV.
> IED: 26 April 2019
> IMMITRACKER UPDATED WITH DETAILS



Congrats!! I have submitted Statutory declaration for my roles and responsibilities. Is employment reference letter in company letter head needed too? Please respond.


----------



## anushadias89

Hi 
Do we need to upload the passport size photograph for the 189 visa?
If so , do we need to sign at the back of photo and scan it ?

Thanks..


----------



## Saif

anushadias89 said:


> Hi
> Do we need to upload the passport size photograph for the 189 visa?
> If so , do we need to sign at the back of photo and scan it ?
> 
> Thanks..


Yes, please upload a digital copy, no need to sign the back as it doesn't exist  . Best.


----------



## Saif

sammylee said:


> can someone please comment on the below, thanks,


If the CO requested these docs alone, should be sufficient for the grant. Please go to immi account and press that yellow button if available if you haven't done thus far. Good luck.


----------



## anushadias89

saifsd said:


> Yes, please upload a digital copy, no need to sign the back as it doesn't exist  . Best.


Thanks Saif


----------



## Sam701

Hello guys!
In form 80 i did not mention the travel history of my expired passport. I am using the new one and using it as a primary passport.
I am not attaching both the passports so, will they come to know that i had one expired passport and had travel history on that?


----------



## Saif

Sam701 said:


> Hello guys!
> In form 80 i did not mention the travel history of my expired passport. I am using the new one and using it as a primary passport.
> I am not attaching both the passports so, will they come to know that i had one expired passport and had travel history on that?


Yes, dont do that as it may result in outright rejection of your visa.


----------



## KP

*Speculating Outcome*

Hello Guys,

Just a random question.. out of curiosity Can we expect all august and September lodged application visited by CO atleast once.
Because as of now, the pattern is very irregular, where in some Oct lodged have received CO whereas there are applications from Aug and Sep with status as Lodged only.


----------



## Sam701

saifsd said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys!
> In form 80 i did not mention the travel history of my expired passport. I am using the new one and using it as a primary passport.
> I am not attaching both the passports so, will they come to know that i had one expired passport and had travel history on that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dont do that as it may result in outright rejection of your visa.
Click to expand...

Actually i lost my old passport but i have a police report. I just dont want to make things complicated for CO. I am using my new passport and have already mentioned the travel details on form 80. Will he ask me to give him my previous passport or he has an access to get the information about my previous passports and travel history?


----------



## Goki

:faint: Based upon the current trend , I wish i could have waited and applied on September


----------



## raudichy

Is there a way to know that CO has picked up ones case before actual CO contact happens.


----------



## kerberos

KP said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just a random question.. out of curiosity Can we expect all august and September lodged application visited by CO atleast once.
> Because as of now, the pattern is very irregular, where in some Oct lodged have received CO whereas there are applications from Aug and Sep with status as Lodged only.


I didn't have any CO contact.


----------



## wrecker

Goki said:


> :faint: Based upon the current trend , I wish i could have waited and applied on September


Hahah. I think the same. Some guys are getting anxious because they haven't got any response for 75 days! 

And here we are, waiting for close to 200 days. Anyway, how's it going? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

I have submitted all the documents to my consultant and now waiting for the consultants call from 3 days to make visa payment. Does it take so long for the consultant to ask for the payment? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

vivinlobo said:


> I have submitted all the documents to my consultant and now waiting for the consultants call from 3 days to make visa payment. Does it take so long for the consultant to ask for the payment?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I did not use a consultant so not sure. But to think of it, he may go through the documents, proof read, check and recheck, organize and upload them and then ask you for the fees. I suggest, wait till weekend and check with him/her on Monday.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

wrecker said:


> I did not use a consultant so not sure. But to think of it, he may go through the documents, proof read, check and recheck, organize and upload them and then ask you for the fees. I suggest, wait till weekend and check with him/her on Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks bro will do that. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

Goki said:


> :faint: Based upon the current trend , I wish i could have waited and applied on September


Not really, most cases are not even touched in July, August and September. These guys are looking at similar timelines as you.


----------



## Saif

Sam701 said:


> Actually i lost my old passport but i have a police report. I just dont want to make things complicated for CO. I am using my new passport and have already mentioned the travel details on form 80. Will he ask me to give him my previous passport or he has an access to get the information about my previous passports and travel history?


They dont want your passport, just mention the number if you have in form 80 and visa app. Dont hide any travel details whatsoever. Yes, they do have access.


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> I have submitted all the documents to my consultant and now waiting for the consultants call from 3 days to make visa payment. Does it take so long for the consultant to ask for the payment?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


He may be processing your application like a CO, queued


----------



## bmstudybmstudy

Form 16 is in black and white, should I get Notary/JP sign? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

wrecker said:


> Goki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based upon the current trend , I wish i could have waited and applied on September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah. I think the same. Some guys are getting anxious because they haven't got any response for 75 days!
> 
> And here we are, waiting for close to 200 days. Anyway, how's it going?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Wrecker lol I fear we may be joining you in the ridiculous long wait due to immi commence email! So deflated!!


----------



## Saif

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Form 16 is in black and white, should I get Notary/JP sign?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


No not the forms.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy

saifsd said:


> No not the forms.


Thanks for the reply. I read in one of the posts that all the black and white documents have to be signed by JP/Notary to be in safer side. Only colored documents do not require JP sign. Could you please let me know your suggestions on this? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Vab18 said:


> Wrecker lol I fear we may be joining you in the ridiculous long wait due to immi commence email! So deflated!!


Oh. What's your timelines and who's your CO from whom you received Immi Assessment Commence mail?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks for the reply. I read in one of the posts that all the black and white documents have to be signed by JP/Notary to be in safer side. Only colored documents do not require JP sign. Could you please let me know your suggestions on this?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


All the supporting documents that "you" are submitting to DHA such as Passport, ID cards, Emp proofs etc. Not their own forms. Hope it is clear.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy

saifsd said:


> All the supporting documents that "you" are submitting to DHA such as Passport, ID cards, Emp proofs etc. Not their own forms. Hope it is clear.


Thanks a lot for the clarification. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascha

Hi 

May I request to anyone who can explain me this?

In form1221, do we need to fill these details if we are already in australia?

Part C – Details of travelling dependents/
family members
23 Give details of dependents/family members travelling to Australia with you


Is there any guidance to fill form 80 and 1221?

Thank You


----------



## yogjeet1984

What if your Form 16/Form 26AS has a different address than what you provided in Form 80. I just realized my application has this case. 
It's the address where i lived more than 10 years ago and provided the same to my first employer back in 2008. Since then the same address is seen in all of my Form 16s, even the current ones.

Can that be an issue? I do have my old passport which carries this address and the same passport number i have also provided in form 80. 
Will that suffice or the CO may contact for the same?


----------



## Vab18

wrecker said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrecker lol I fear we may be joining you in the ridiculous long wait due to immi commence email! So deflated!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. What's your timelines and who's your CO from whom you received Immi Assessment Commence mail?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Wrecker Timeline below
TRA assessment completed 17/05/2018 took 120 days!!
IELTS 10/02/2018
EOI 17/05/2018
Invited 11/08/2018
Medicals & police check 06/09/2018
Visa submitted family of 5 18/09/2018
Immi Assessment Commence 20/11/2018 no additional information asked for!!
342315 instrument electrical trades special class

CO Chelsea from Adelaide


----------



## wrecker

Vab18 said:


> Wrecker Timeline below
> TRA assessment completed 17/05/2018 took 120 days!!
> IELTS 10/02/2018
> EOI 17/05/2018
> Invited 11/08/2018
> Medicals & police check 06/09/2018
> Visa submitted family of 5 18/09/2018
> Immi Assessment Commence 20/11/2018 no additional information asked for!!
> 342315 instrument electrical trades special class
> 
> CO Chelsea from Adelaide


Not all Immi Assessment Commence mail cases take that time. Some take as less as just a couple of weeks. On average you can expect a decision in 2 to 4 months time frame. 

Don't get frustrated about it. Although, I can imagine the feeling when you see people getting grants and you receiving just an commencement mail. 

Wait it out man. We are here to give you company. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

wrecker said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrecker Timeline below
> TRA assessment completed 17/05/2018 took 120 days!!
> IELTS 10/02/2018
> EOI 17/05/2018
> Invited 11/08/2018
> Medicals & police check 06/09/2018
> Visa submitted family of 5 18/09/2018
> Immi Assessment Commence 20/11/2018 no additional information asked for!!
> 342315 instrument electrical trades special class
> 
> CO from Adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Immi Assessment Commence mail cases take that time. Some take as less as just a couple of weeks. On average you can expect a decision in 2 to 4 months time frame.
> 
> Don't get frustrated about it. Although, I can imagine the feeling when you see people getting grants and you receiving just an commencement mail.
> 
> Wait it out man. We are here to give you company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Wrecker thanks, hoping it doesn’t take that long! Was so sure we would have it by the end of November so we can start preparing for our move! 
How long have you been waiting and who’s your CO??


----------



## Muthu pillai

Hi guys
I have entered my spouse family name as her father name in 189 visa application (which is according to her old passport) .But she got new passport last month in which she included my name as her family name. I didn’t not notice the correction and I entered her fathers name as family name in visa application. So what should I do now..pls help.


----------



## wrecker

Muthu pillai said:


> Hi guys
> I have entered my spouse family name as her father name in 189 visa application (which is according to her old passport) .But she got new passport last month in which she included my name as her family name. I didn’t not notice the correction and I entered her fathers name as family name in visa application. So what should I do now..pls help.


Go to immiaccount -> update details -> notification of incorrect answer.

Fill in the form with correct details. In the documents section, upload relevant supporting documents under the newly created Form 1023 section that shall appear.

It is nothing to worry about. All is fine. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Vab18 said:


> Wrecker thanks, hoping it doesn’t take that long! Was so sure we would have it by the end of November so we can start preparing for our move!
> How long have you been waiting and who’s your CO??


Same here. I was so sure of getting it by September and wanted to move in Dec. Now, taking the opportunity to learn a few new tricks in free time alongside the usual work projects 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AGupta

Awesome... Thanks for the help

I further see it specifies PLT_NA in addition to Visa Application before finally submitting to send the scores.

Can you please confirm if it is fine, didn;t understand what PLT_NA really means?

Thanks once again




hulkb86 said:


> Select Australia under Country and then just fill DHA in the institutions and search, you will get the details of DHA. Click on select programmes and in the next screen you can submit your scores. Screenshots attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AGupta

Attaching screenshot of the last step before sending the score


AGupta said:


> Awesome... Thanks for the help
> 
> I further see it specifies PLT_NA in addition to Visa Application before finally submitting to send the scores.
> 
> Can you please confirm if it is fine, didn;t understand what PLT_NA really means?
> 
> Thanks once again


----------



## Muthu pillai

wrecker said:


> Muthu pillai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I have entered my spouse family name as her father name in 189 visa application (which is according to her old passport) .But she got new passport last month in which she included my name as her family name. I didn’t not notice the correction and I entered her fathers name as family name in visa application. So what should I do now..pls help.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to immiaccount -> update details -> notification of incorrect answer.
> 
> Fill in the form with correct details. In the documents section, upload relevant supporting documents under the newly created Form 1023 section that shall appear.
> 
> It is nothing to worry about. All is fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.
So do I need to attach her old and new passport copies in supporting do documents?.


----------



## hulkb86

AGupta said:


> Attaching screenshot of the last step before sending the score


You can go ahead and click on submit. Sorry I'm not sure what PLT_NA signifies 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AGupta

It seems my score is already submitted to DHA. thanks for providing the steps though. It will certainly help other guys

Thanks



hulkb86 said:


> You can go ahead and click on submit. Sorry I'm not sure what PLT_NA signifies
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys how to check if my scores for PTE is already sent?

I checked the send score option there it gives me option only for territories and universities. Does it mean that my score is already sent?

I had chosen the option for send to DHA and NZ while applying for the exam. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Is it fine if I send my PTE score before lodging the visa? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumit_sharma86

Hello, 

I would appreciate if someone can help me in answering my query. I have got the invite and only have offer letter, statutory declaration, Form26AS, and bank statement for my first year of employment. I do not have anything else and the HR is not ready to cooperate in providing any further document for the same. This experience is marked by ACS as non relevant and same was done in EOI of which I got the invite. Recently from someone I came to know that COs have started asking documents for the non claiming points as well. Did anyone face this thing? Should I go ahead with Visa or should I get the assessment done again without this experience and wait for the invite? 

Please help!!

Regards,
Sumit


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sumit_sharma86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can help me in answering my query. I have got the invite and only have offer letter, statutory declaration, Form26AS, and bank statement for my first year of employment. I do not have anything else and the HR is not ready to cooperate in providing any further document for the same. This experience is marked by ACS as non relevant and same was done in EOI of which I got the invite. Recently from someone I came to know that COs have started asking documents for the non claiming points as well. Did anyone face this thing? Should I go ahead with Visa or should I get the assessment done again without this experience and wait for the invite?
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit


COs asking for evidence of employment where points were not claimed.. That's the first I've heard of that. 

Care to share more about that employment experience from that person? Eg was it employment episodes deducted by the skills assessing authority to deem the applicant skilled?


----------



## sumit_sharma86

PrettyIsotonic said:


> sumit_sharma86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can help me in answering my query. I have got the invite and only have offer letter, statutory declaration, Form26AS, and bank statement for my first year of employment. I do not have anything else and the HR is not ready to cooperate in providing any further document for the same. This experience is marked by ACS as non relevant and same was done in EOI of which I got the invite. Recently from someone I came to know that COs have started asking documents for the non claiming points as well. Did anyone face this thing? Should I go ahead with Visa or should I get the assessment done again without this experience and wait for the invite?
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit
> 
> 
> 
> COs asking for evidence of employment where points were not claimed.. That's the first I've heard of that.
> 
> Care to share more about that employment experience from that person? Eg was it employment episodes deducted by the skills assessing authority to deem the applicant skilled?
Click to expand...

Yes, that experience was deducted by ACS. ACS always deducts some years to deem the applicant skills. So I am asking about the documents of experience deducted by ACS.


----------



## icyarun

rajrethnam said:


> icyarun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys.. I'm happy to share with you all.. I got GRANT today..
> My timeline..
> ICT Security Specialist - 262112
> ACS Applied: 8th Dec 2017
> PTE 1st attempt: Jan 2018, 65+ score, 10 pts.
> ACS positive: 5th Feb.
> EOI: 189 & 190 submitted with 65pts - 6th Feb.
> Vic Invite: 21st Mar, Applied on 26th Mar 2018.
> PTE 2nd attempt: 4th Apr, 79+ in all, 20pts.
> 189 EOI updated: with 75 pts on 5th Apr.
> points break up: 25(Age)+15(Edu)+20(pte)+15(Exp)
> 189 Invite recvd: 18th Apr, Withdrew 190 EOI.
> 189 Visa lodged: 14th May.
> CO contact: 29th Aug (for PF docs & employment reference letter in company letter head)
> Responded to CO: 20th Sep
> Grant: 23 - NOV.
> IED:  26 April 2019
> IMMITRACKER UPDATED WITH DETAILS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! I have submitted Statutory declaration for my roles and responsibilities. Is employment reference letter in company letter head needed too? Please respond.
Click to expand...



Not required unless your CO asks for it.


----------



## Kevin Mutasa

There's no feeling like the feeling you get when reading that Direct Grant email


----------



## indy14

Hello All,

I received an invitation to apply for 189 visa on 11-Nov-2018.

I am totally confused at filling up the Employment history in the 189 application.

Below are my employment periods.

Company A (India): Jan-2013 to Dec-2015 (Not relevant by ACS)
Company A (India): Jan-2015 to Apr-2016 (Relevant by ACS)
Company A (Australia): May-2016 to Aug-2017 (Relevant by ACS)
Company B (India): Sep-2017 to till date. (Not assessed by ACS)

I have been working for one company only since Jan-2013 and served in Australia for the same company from May-2016 to Aug-2017 and claiming 5 points for this experience, which is also assessed relevant by ACS. I returned to India starting Sep-2017 to till date and my responsibilities throughout all this employment have been same.

*To summarize:* Australia 1.4 yrs (5 points) and India 2.7 yrs (0 points)

*How should I fill the below points in the 189 application?*

*1.* Has the applicant been employed in *Australia* in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? 

--> Would it be yes or no? I am claiming 5 points in the Australia experience category "1 year in the past 10 years" but the experience was from *May-2016 to Aug-2017* and the question says *employment in Australia* in the nominated occupation *IMMEDIATELY* before the invitation. My Australian experience is *a year old.*. Please note that the responsibilities were still the same as of what I am doing now (although in India).


*2.* Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?

--> This will be yes I think with the selection of "Less than 3 years in the past 10 years". Am I right?


*3.* When putting my 2.7 years of Indian experience in the employment history, what should be checked amongst the option of "Whether claiming points for this experience". Would it be NO, Even if the experience is considered relevant by ACS since there isn't any points for the category of overseas experience - "Less than 3 years".

Can somebody please guide me on these 3 points. I will highly grateful to you.


Thank you,
Inder


----------



## wrecker

Kevin Mutasa said:


> There's no feeling like the feeling you get when reading that Direct Grant email


congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbons

Hi guys

I have received my grant for 189 lodged on 27 Aug! Good luck to everyone who is waiting....been there I know waiting is the toughest period! 

Hang in there guys! Hugs! 

Timeline:
Lodged 189 27 Aug
CO 20 Nov (ask to withdraw 190)
Grant 21 Nov


----------



## Bandish

Bonbons said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have received my grant for 189 lodged on 27 Aug! Good luck to everyone who is waiting....been there I know waiting is the toughest period!
> 
> Hang in there guys! Hugs!
> 
> Timeline:
> Lodged 189 27 Aug
> CO 20 Nov (ask to withdraw 190)
> Grant 21 Nov


Congratulations...


----------



## hulkb86

Bonbons said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have received my grant for 189 lodged on 27 Aug! Good luck to everyone who is waiting....been there I know waiting is the toughest period!
> 
> Hang in there guys! Hugs!
> 
> Timeline:
> Lodged 189 27 Aug
> CO 20 Nov (ask to withdraw 190)
> Grant 21 Nov


Congratulations!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Bonbons said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have received my grant for 189 lodged on 27 Aug! Good luck to everyone who is waiting....been there I know waiting is the toughest period!
> 
> Hang in there guys! Hugs!
> 
> Timeline:
> Lodged 189 27 Aug
> CO 20 Nov (ask to withdraw 190)
> Grant 21 Nov


Congrats !! meanwhile what was the co contact for ?


----------



## sammy163

Kevin Mutasa said:


> There's no feeling like the feeling you get when reading that Direct Grant email


Hi Kevin, you have not lodged your visa yet !! your signature is updated?


----------



## maxy2607

Anyone who got the invite with visa lodged on 23rd Sep 2018?


----------



## maxy2607

Dillu85 said:


> Hi Kevin, you have not lodged your visa yet !! your signature is updated?


Hi Dillu,

Did you get the invite? if not when are you expecting?


----------



## ankur14

Great. Congratulations and all the best.

Kindly update your case in myimmitracker.com


Bonbons said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have received my grant for 189 lodged on 27 Aug! Good luck to everyone who is waiting....been there I know waiting is the toughest period!
> 
> Hang in there guys! Hugs!
> 
> Timeline:
> Lodged 189 27 Aug
> CO 20 Nov (ask to withdraw 190)
> Grant 21 Nov


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and all the best.
Kindly update your case on myimmitracker.com


Kevin Mutasa said:


> There's no feeling like the feeling you get when reading that Direct Grant email


----------



## amit.just.for.u

I lodged application for PR on 5th Sep, but have not received grant yet.
Had a query, will be helpful if someone can respond to it.
My office has shifted recently in Nov to another location within the town so do I need to notify the officials about the new address? If so, what is the process to do so?


----------



## amit.just.for.u

Another question, my application status is still in status "Received"
System shows several statuses as Initial assessment, Further Assessment and Finalised.
How much time does each of these statuses take?
Just want to anticipate approximate lead time it will take during the processing, if and when it starts progressing.


----------



## Bandish

amit.just.for.u said:


> Another question, my application status is still in status "Received"
> System shows several statuses as Initial assessment, Further Assessment and Finalised.
> How much time does each of these statuses take?
> Just want to anticipate approximate lead time it will take during the processing, if and when it starts progressing.


Where do you see all these statuses?


----------



## jamal_mia

Bonbons said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have received my grant for 189 lodged on 27 Aug! Good luck to everyone who is waiting....been there I know waiting is the toughest period!
> 
> Hang in there guys! Hugs!
> 
> Timeline:
> Lodged 189 27 Aug
> CO 20 Nov (ask to withdraw 190)
> Grant 21 Nov


Dear, did CO ask you to withdraw your EOI for 190? I've lodged visa application for 189. Does it mean I need to withdraw my 190 EOI?


----------



## aupr04

*Double Centurions!!*



wrecker said:


> Not all Immi Assessment Commence mail cases take that time. Some take as less as just a couple of weeks. On average you can expect a decision in 2 to 4 months time frame.
> 
> Don't get frustrated about it. Although, I can imagine the feeling when you see people getting grants and you receiving just an commencement mail.
> 
> Wait it out man. We are here to give you company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes Vab18 and Wrecker. Sailing in the same boat :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Its tough be in double centurions club! But we are the chosen ones!:spy: 

Hang Tight!


----------



## acc11241

Hi Guys,

I have question on preparing Special Power of Attorney from Australia.
I have read the process on VFS and as per them:
1. POA needs to be attested by JP or Notary.

I visited JP and she immediately denied saying they dont attest POA. I need to see Notary which will cost money.

So the question is do I need to spent money visiting notary and then visiting VFS, make payment again for what??

Guys , please suggest if you have any experience in this matter.

Cheers


----------



## Goki

Not bad . going as a routine , Earlier i had a hope that i will see Indian team playing in Australia . Since that is done and dusted now  . Manchester is having a tour down under next year June or July . Hope i will be able to make it to Australia before that layball:


----------



## Hopeisalive

Goki said:


> Not bad . going as a routine , Earlier i had a hope that i will see Indian team playing in Australia . Since that is done and dusted now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Manchester is having a tour down under next year June or July . Hope i will be able to make it to Australia before that


Make sure you support Australia 🙂


----------



## sammy163

jamal_mia said:


> Dear, did CO ask you to withdraw your EOI for 190? I've lodged visa application for 189. Does it mean I need to withdraw my 190 EOI?


yes please. it will help needy one...


----------



## Madhu Sharma

Christmas Holidays are near and I heard these officials go on vacations for long...is there any idea if they work in Dec and Jan.


----------



## Goki

we are in Rohit Sharma's club , hope we don't fall into viru's club 

I am partially nearing though  231 it is :cheer2:


----------



## sammy163

Madhu Sharma said:


> Christmas Holidays are near and I heard these officials go on vacations for long...is there any idea if they work in Dec and Jan.


i think they do work in this time as well. history says few grants during this time. pls correct me if any.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Madhu Sharma said:


> Christmas Holidays are near and I heard these officials go on vacations for long...is there any idea if they work in Dec and Jan.


Generally from the first week of December onward folks will start to take their summer holiday leave - realistically things get back to normal after Australia Day (end of Jan).


----------



## Antonyc11

Madhu Sharma said:


> Christmas Holidays are near and I heard these officials go on vacations for long...is there any idea if they work in Dec and Jan.


1-2 months Christmas break is normal in Australia. Expect the process will be slow in the coming months.


----------



## adarshk111

So No grants today? Haven't heard anything so far. One CO contact as per immitracker


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Dillu85 said:


> i think they do work in this time as well. history says few grants during this time. pls correct me if any.


There will definitely be people working for sure, but probably a reduced head count.

Most offices have an office shutdown between Christmas Day and the first working day in the new year though at the very least. Doubt much will happen in that period


----------



## Madhu Sharma

Antonyc11 said:


> Madhu Sharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Holidays are near and I heard these officials go on vacations for long...is there any idea if they work in Dec and Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> 1-2 months Christmas break is normal in Australia. Expect the process will be slow in the coming months.
Click to expand...

😔😔😔


----------



## Goki

Madhu Sharma said:


> Christmas Holidays are near and I heard these officials go on vacations for long...is there any idea if they work in Dec and Jan.


I have a feeling that my case officer is on vacation from the day i have applied


----------



## Goki

Hopeisalive said:


> Make sure you support Australia 🙂


You can take an Indian out of India, but you can never take India out of an Indian  INDIA all the way 

At the EOD , All i could do is sit in front of the TV and admire Sydney during the commercial breaks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Goki said:


> I have a feeling that my case officer is on vacation from the day i have applied


I am in a weird position where I want my CO to be


----------



## outrageous_view

Hi guys, got a question, I am expecting an invite on Dec. I was planning to do my medicals this week but they are fully booked until next week but I will be on my period then so I can't do medical.

Is it worth doing my medicals once my period is over? (which will be after my invite) or just wait for the CO to ask for it?


----------



## kdpillai

outrageous_view said:


> Hi guys, got a question, I am expecting an invite on Dec. I was planning to do my medicals this week but they are fully booked until next week but I be on my period then.
> 
> Is it worth doing my medicals once my period is over? (which will be after my invite) or just wait for the CO to ask for it?


You can do your medicals after your invite which is the best practice. You can keep rest of the documents ready for filing. No need to wait for CO to ask you


----------



## sammy163

outrageous_view said:


> Hi guys, got a question, I am expecting an invite on Dec. I was planning to do my medicals this week but they are fully booked until next week but I will be on my period then so I can't do medical.
> 
> Is it worth doing my medicals once my period is over? (which will be after my invite) or just wait for the CO to ask for it?


you can do medicals next week, just inform the clinic on your cycle. no issues.

11th Dec is 3rd week from now. better to go upon invite and you can generate HAP ID immediately upon visa payment and all docs upload except medical. complete your medicasl and upload them as well.

lucky direct grantee history says, if we submit all docs at one go and make payment has more chances of direct grants. this is from my experience.


----------



## RustedGold

outrageous_view said:


> Hi guys, got a question, I am expecting an invite on Dec. I was planning to do my medicals this week but they are fully booked until next week but I will be on my period then so I can't do medical.
> 
> Is it worth doing my medicals once my period is over? (which will be after my invite) or just wait for the CO to ask for it?


You can actually feel free to upload any related documents after you lodge your application(and pay fees). The upload screen remains active throughout. Just ensure you get your docs together CO opens your files for a decision ready application- including your medical and pcc.


----------



## Abdul-341

Guys can I do my medicals before creating HAP ID ?
And another question is that I have mentioned two companies as my relevant work experience while creating my IMMI account, in company A I spent 3.5 years while in my current company I have spent only 1 year.
I have received invitation on 70 points and my claimed exp points are 5. 
Now while lodging visa application it is asking that you are claiming points for both companies ?
what should I do as I mentioned my work experience as relevant from both companies but I received invitation only on the base of company A experience .
Waiting for your expert advice.


Thanks In advance.


----------



## amit.just.for.u

Bandish said:


> Where do you see all these statuses?



In immigration account, application shows as "Received"
In online services of australia PR site, there are different statuses mentioned in tab - how to share your application.


----------



## Saif

Abdul-341 said:


> Guys can I do my medicals before creating HAP ID ?
> And another question is that I have mentioned two companies as my relevant work experience while creating my IMMI account, in company A I spent 3.5 years while in my current company I have spent only 1 year.
> I have received invitation on 70 points and my claimed exp points are 5.
> Now while lodging visa application it is asking that you are claiming points for both companies ?
> what should I do as I mentioned my work experience as relevant from both companies but I received invitation only on the base of company A experience .
> Waiting for your expert advice.
> 
> 
> Thanks In advance.


1. You need a HAP ID to go for medicals, they ask for it.
2. Mark the period assessed by your skills assessment authority such as ACS as relevant even if you have to break your tenure into two parts for the first company.

Hope this helps.


----------



## souvlaki

Dillu85 said:


> i think they do work in this time as well. history says few grants during this time. pls correct me if any.


By looking at the analytics on immitracker, PR processing only stops from Dec-24 till Jan-1. On average, the number of grants in Dec-Jan are similar to other months.


----------



## Abdul-341

saifsd said:


> 1. You need a HAP ID to go for medicals, they ask for it.
> 2. Mark the period assessed by your skills assessment authority such as ACS as relevant even if you have to break your tenure into two parts for the first company.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Borther for your reply.
Actually I have received positive skill assessment from EA while I was in company A one year back.
And I made my IMMI Account now when I am in compay B but as I am doing the same kind of work in this company as I was doing in company A so I wrote it as relevant while filling my immi account.
Actually I wasn't expecting invite on 70 points, now that I got it, what should I do .
I can provide all documents for company B but my invite and skill assessment was on the base of company A.
If you can advise on this as well...


----------



## ssshyam

*Medical examination*

Hi Members,
Got the grant but just saw that my medicals is about to expire in next two months. Should I take another medicals if i don't get a grant by that time. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## JG

ssshyam said:


> Hi Members,
> Got the grant but just saw that my medicals is about to expire in next two months. Should I take another medicals if i don't get a grant by that time.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Confusing.

got the grant and then no grant what do u mean?


----------



## ssshyam

I'm sorry. Got the invite *


----------



## sammy163

josygeorge000 said:


> Confusing.
> 
> got the grant and then no grant what do u mean?


so quick glance


----------



## Saif

Abdul-341 said:


> Thanks Borther for your reply.
> Actually I have received positive skill assessment from EA while I was in company A one year back.
> And I made my IMMI Account now when I am in compay B but as I am doing the same kind of work in this company as I was doing in company A so I wrote it as relevant while filling my immi account.
> Actually I wasn't expecting invite on 70 points, now that I got it, what should I do .
> I can provide all documents for company B but my invite and skill assessment was on the base of company A.
> If you can advise on this as well...


If you have got an invite based off company A, mark the same as relevant and company B 'not claiming' points. Upload documents for the period claiming points. There is no harm in uploading a few docs from company B such as appointment letter to prove you are still working.

Basically you got the invite for 70 points which company A contibiuted to based off EA report and this score was all that you needed for invite. Once the invite is with you score/points doesn't really matter. So go ahead and file your visa application as suggested, only mark company A as 'points claimed/relevant' and show ALL other employment without marking the same. Good luck.


----------



## weirdarse

I've raised two eoi with same email address. Am expecting an invite on one in the next round. I have also done the medicals before the invite. Can I link the same medical with both the invites or will I need to do another medical in case I need to apply for both the eois? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## premkumar.89

Hello Guys,

My god's grace and guidance of forum members Myself and my wife received grant.
The journey started more than 8 months ago and it gives my great happiness to thank many of you guys for the guidance.

My timelines as below:


Invitation: 11Aug2018
Skill set: Software Engineer
Lodgement Date: 23Aug2018
Grant Date: 26Nov2018 (Direct)

I have updated my case in myimmitracker. 
Thank you and hope everyone in this thread gets grant very soon. Open to help on any of my experience throughout my journey.


----------



## Saif

ssshyam said:


> I'm sorry. Got the invite *


Lodge the visa app ASAP, if you are lucky your old medicals would suffice, if not CO will ask you to do the same again, dont do anything until asked but file a visa in a day or two...looking at the coming holidays be prepared for CO asking medicals once again...


----------



## Saif

premkumar.89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My god's grace and guidance of forum members Myself and my wife received grant.
> The journey started more than 8 months ago and it gives my great happiness to thank many of you guys for the guidance.
> 
> My timelines as below:
> 
> 
> Invitation: 11Aug2018
> Skill set: Software Engineer
> Lodgement Date: 23Aug2018
> Grant Date: 26Nov2018 (Direct)
> 
> I have updated my case in myimmitracker.
> Thank you and hope everyone in this thread gets grant very soon. Open to help on any of my experience throughout my journey.


Many congratulations.


----------



## sammy163

premkumar.89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My god's grace and guidance of forum members Myself and my wife received grant.
> The journey started more than 8 months ago and it gives my great happiness to thank many of you guys for the guidance.
> 
> My timelines as below:
> 
> 
> Invitation: 11Aug2018
> Skill set: Software Engineer
> Lodgement Date: 23Aug2018
> Grant Date: 26Nov2018 (Direct)
> 
> I have updated my case in myimmitracker.
> Thank you and hope everyone in this thread gets grant very soon. Open to help on any of my experience throughout my journey.


Congrats dear


----------



## farooq41

premkumar.89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My god's grace and guidance of forum members Myself and my wife received grant.
> The journey started more than 8 months ago and it gives my great happiness to thank many of you guys for the guidance.
> 
> My timelines as below:
> 
> 
> Invitation: 11Aug2018
> Skill set: Software Engineer
> Lodgement Date: 23Aug2018
> Grant Date: 26Nov2018 (Direct)
> 
> I have updated my case in myimmitracker.
> Thank you and hope everyone in this thread gets grant very soon. Open to help on any of my experience throughout my journey.



Congratulations Prem!


----------



## Vab18

aupr04 said:


> wrecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Immi Assessment Commence mail cases take that time. Some take as less as just a couple of weeks. On average you can expect a decision in 2 to 4 months time frame.
> 
> Don't get frustrated about it. Although, I can imagine the feeling when you see people getting grants and you receiving just an commencement mail.
> 
> Wait it out man. We are here to give you company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Vab18 and Wrecker. Sailing in the same boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its tough be in double centurions club! But we are the chosen ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang Tight!
Click to expand...

 when did you get your Commence email Aup04?


----------



## JG

ssshyam said:


> I'm sorry. Got the invite *


Are u telling you have only 2 months validity for your medical and you are yet to lodge a visa.?


----------



## adarshk111

premkumar.89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My god's grace and guidance of forum members Myself and my wife received grant.
> The journey started more than 8 months ago and it gives my great happiness to thank many of you guys for the guidance.
> 
> My timelines as below:
> 
> 
> Invitation: 11Aug2018
> Skill set: Software Engineer
> Lodgement Date: 23Aug2018
> Grant Date: 26Nov2018 (Direct)
> 
> I have updated my case in myimmitracker.
> Thank you and hope everyone in this thread gets grant very soon. Open to help on any of my experience throughout my journey.


Congratulations to you and your family.
Finally a grant mail today! Happy to know that it is for a software engineer invited on 11th August. My submission date is on September 5th. So just keeping my fingers crossed.

When is your IED?


----------



## Bandish

premkumar.89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My god's grace and guidance of forum members Myself and my wife received grant.
> The journey started more than 8 months ago and it gives my great happiness to thank many of you guys for the guidance.
> 
> My timelines as below:
> 
> 
> Invitation: 11Aug2018
> Skill set: Software Engineer
> Lodgement Date: 23Aug2018
> Grant Date: 26Nov2018 (Direct)
> 
> I have updated my case in myimmitracker.
> Thank you and hope everyone in this thread gets grant very soon. Open to help on any of my experience throughout my journey.


Many congratulations...


----------



## ssshyam

josygeorge000 said:


> Are u telling you have only 2 months validity for your medical and you are yet to lodge a visa.?


Yes. I just got the invite and i'm going to upload the documents but i've got only two months validity on my medical.


----------



## Vab18

premkumar.89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My god's grace and guidance of forum members Myself and my wife received grant.
> The journey started more than 8 months ago and it gives my great happiness to thank many of you guys for the guidance.
> 
> My timelines as below:
> 
> 
> Invitation: 11Aug2018
> Skill set: Software Engineer
> Lodgement Date: 23Aug2018
> Grant Date: 26Nov2018 (Direct)
> 
> I have updated my case in myimmitracker.
> Thank you and hope everyone in this thread gets grant very soon. Open to help on any of my experience throughout my journey.


Congratulations 🎉


----------



## Bandish

amit.just.for.u said:


> In immigration account, application shows as "Received"
> In online services of australia PR site, there are different statuses mentioned in tab - how to share your application.


ok .. thanks for the info.


----------



## chewbacca36

Hi guys,

Please to inform that my partner and I were granted our PR today.

She was the main applicant (onshore) and I (offshore)

Lodged: 22 August 2018

Thank you everyone in this forum for your help.


----------



## sammy163

guys, in my immi login : view details >> messages tab : its showing email ID of my MARA Agent.

however, when immi account login was created, it was created with my email id (same as the one linked to EOI), so my query is : any communication on my visa will come to my email id or not ?

please clarify.


----------



## KP

Any coomunication via email will be sent to your agent's id.


----------



## hoandang

Hi, just wonder what is the main factor contributes to the process time? Higher pointer or a straightforward case? Has anyone got granted less than 8 months?


----------



## Saif

hoandang said:


> Hi, just wonder what is the main factor contributes to the process time? Higher pointer or a straightforward case? Has anyone got granted less than 8 months?


People have reported grant in little over 2 months also...


----------



## tintinlink

hoandang said:


> Hi, just wonder what is the main factor contributes to the process time? Higher pointer or a straightforward case? Has anyone got granted less than 8 months?


Dear HoanDang,

I have received my grant last week (19/11/2018). Kinda surprise with the processing time, 65 days.

10th attempt PTE 03/08/2018
ITA 11/08/2018
PCC 23/08/2018
Visa Lodgement 13/09/2018
Medical check 21/09/2018
Grant 19/11/2018

No Notification of assessment - no CO contact - just DG.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## hoandang

Hey tintinlink, that was super quick. Can I know your points breakdown ? Did you apply independently without spouse or kids?


----------



## tintinlink

hoandang said:


> Hey tintinlink, that was super quick. Can I know your points breakdown ? Did you apply independently without spouse or kids?


EOI updated on 3/08/2018 with 75pts (Offshore)
Age - 30pts
Education - 15pts
Aus study requirements - 5pts
English - 20pts
Professional Year - 5pts

NO Exp claimed. I have applied with my fiancee' (with provided Marriage certificate and evidence of relationship and photos) as a dependent applicant ( NO partner pts claimed) and we haven't had kids yet.

As you mentioned before, my profile is kinda straightforward.


----------



## hoandang

Ye, thanks. I reckon claiming work experience seems to be the cause of the long process time. Damn


----------



## bnilesh

Hi - Can anyone please share a link to a discussion for steps to take before landing in Australia and after landing in Australia? Also is there a group/discussion of people planning to move to a specific Australian city in next few months in 2019, so that accommodation etc can be arranged together, etc. Thanks !


----------



## sammy163

bnilesh said:


> Hi - Can anyone please share a link to a discussion for steps to take before landing in Australia and after landing in Australia? Also is there a group/discussion of people planning to move to a specific Australian city in next few months in 2019, so that accommodation etc can be arranged together, etc. Thanks !


search for "settling in australia"


----------



## sammy163

tintinlink said:


> Dear HoanDang,
> 
> I have received my grant last week (19/11/2018). Kinda surprise with the processing time, 65 days.
> 
> 10th attempt PTE 03/08/2018
> ITA 11/08/2018
> PCC 23/08/2018
> Visa Lodgement 13/09/2018
> Medical check 21/09/2018
> Grant 19/11/2018
> 
> No Notification of assessment - no CO contact - just DG.
> 
> [URL="[/URL]


congrats


----------



## JG

ssshyam said:


> Yes. I just got the invite and i'm going to upload the documents but i've got only two months validity on my medical.


No doubt in that take a new medical.


----------



## Ismiya

Hai , Our india pcc is going to expire on 10th December 2018. Can anyone pls suggest whether we have to retake or wait for co to contact for that? 
Did anyone get grant with expired pcc ?


----------



## the_rowlet

Hi everyone,

I am a civil engineer with 0 working experience and I would like to know your opinion regarding my chance in getting the 189 visa. The points breakdown:

Age - 25 
PTE - 20 
Qualification (Bachelor of Civil Eng) - 15
Australian Educational Qualification - 5 (?)

I completed my first year diploma at UTS:Insearch but I am not sure if the points will be eligible since they require at least 2 years of full time study. If it does, will I get my visa within a year with 65 points? I am also thinking about taking the NAATI CCL exam in March 2019 & If I pass the test, I will have 70 points (hopefully). Should I take the test? Appreciate for all helpful insights!


----------



## jamal_mia

Dillu85 said:


> yes please. it will help needy one...


Dear, I can understand. But should I withdraw 190 EOI now, as I've already longed my 189 visa, or should I wait till CO contact? How to make sure that I will get 189 visa?


----------



## kbjan26

*Medicals expiring Mar 2019 IED Impact w.r.t primary application*

Hi Guys,

I understand it's a question which most of you will advise to that it does not make sense.

But the reason I ask is w.r.t my IED. I have my medicals done upfront my invite dating to March 24th 2018.

I got my invite on May 11th round and lodged my visa on July 2nd. Had first CO contact on Oct 16th for wife's and new born medicals which I closed on October 30th.

Now I am anxiously waiting for my grant.

Question 1: Will my IED be before March 24th 2018 ? 

Question 2 : If I get my Grant in December , do I have the luxury and freedom of requesting DIBP to give a initial entry waiver since I will have only three months to plan ? I have a new born whom we will have to make travel for long hours.


Regards,
Balaji


----------



## premkumar.89

Vab18 said:


> premkumar.89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> My god's grace and guidance of forum members Myself and my wife received grant.
> The journey started more than 8 months ago and it gives my great happiness to thank many of you guys for the guidance.
> 
> My timelines as below:
> 
> 
> Invitation: 11Aug2018
> Skill set: Software Engineer
> Lodgement Date: 23Aug2018
> Grant Date: 26Nov2018 (Direct)
> 
> I have updated my case in myimmitracker.
> Thank you and hope everyone in this thread gets grant very soon. Open to help on any of my experience throughout my journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations 🎉
Click to expand...

Update my IED 10Aug2019


----------



## Jascha

May I know what should be mentioned in national identity documents if we are from India and currently in Australia?

Thanks


----------



## intruder_

If you are still an Indian citizen, national identity documents for you would be AADHAR, PAN CARD etc.

Experts can correct it that's not the case


Jascha said:


> May I know what should be mentioned in national identity documents if we are from India and currently in Australia?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jascha

I heard that NRIs who are outside India for more than 180days should cancel AADHAR. Correct me if I'm wrong.
Also please let me know if I can mention passport details there as my PAN doesn't have my complete name.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jamal_mia said:


> Dear, I can understand. But should I withdraw 190 EOI now, as I've already longed my 189 visa, or should I wait till CO contact? How to make sure that I will get 189 visa?


From what I understand, the other applicant had two visas already *lodged* - and the CO asked for the applicant to withdraw the 190 visa, otherwise the 190 visa would replace the 189 visa when it is granted.

Having a 190 EOI floating around is no problem as far as I know, but as others said, may take up someone else's opportunity for that 190 nomination.


----------



## kbjan26

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I understand it's a question which most of you will advise to that it does not make sense.
> 
> But the reason I ask is w.r.t my IED. I have my medicals done upfront my invite dating to March 24th 2018.
> 
> I got my invite on May 11th round and lodged my visa on July 2nd. Had first CO contact on Oct 16th for wife's and new born medicals which I closed on October 30th.
> 
> Now I am anxiously waiting for my grant.
> 
> Question 1: Will my IED be before March 24th 2018 ?
> 
> Question 2 : If I get my Grant in December , do I have the luxury and freedom of requesting DIBP to give a initial entry waiver since I will have only three months to plan ? I have a new born whom we will have to make travel for long hours.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji


Guys,

Any takers ?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

the_rowlet said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a civil engineer with 0 working experience and I would like to know your opinion regarding my chance in getting the 189 visa. The points breakdown:
> 
> Age - 25
> PTE - 20
> Qualification (Bachelor of Civil Eng) - 15
> Australian Educational Qualification - 5 (?)
> 
> I completed my first year diploma at UTS:Insearch but I am not sure if the points will be eligible since they require at least 2 years of full time study. If it does, will I get my visa within a year with 65 points? I am also thinking about taking the NAATI CCL exam in March 2019 & If I pass the test, I will have 70 points (hopefully). Should I take the test? Appreciate for all helpful insights!


Based on current trends, it is unlikely you will receive an invite with 65 points before your EOI expires.

Also as you only have studied 1 year - you will not meet the Australian Study Requirement for points purposes - are you able to complete that study? 

Doing the NAATI CCL will certainly help. 

If you are onshore, you could try to finish the diploma, and get 1 year of experience in your nominated occupation - that would give you +10 points.


----------



## LifeWater

Engineering Technologist, 75 points
Invitation received for 189 visa on November 11, 2018.
Application lodged November 18, 2018.
Medicals and all documents submitted on November 20th. 
Waiting for the Grant. :fingerscrossed:

I am currently in Australia on a student visa (subclass 500). I have received Bridging Visa A after lodging my 189 visa application but it is not active till my student visa expires i,e in March 2020. Therefore, my student visa is still active and will remain active until I get a PR grant. 
I don't want to continue my studies because of financial hardship. My next semester starts in Feb 2019 and the university will issue fee invoice of 15,000$. Based on the information online, I came to know that if my student visa is withdrawn or canceled, then my Bridging Visa A will also be canceled. And I would become unlawful resident in Australia. 

Can someone give me suggestions on how to deal with my situation till I get PR, 
I want to remain in Australia till I get a grant. I can't afford to go to university to study.
what does the current trend say about 189 processing times? 
would I be able to get a grant before February 2019?
what should I do if my COE is canceled?
Thank you for suggestions.
-Vinnie


----------



## luvjd

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I understand it's a question which most of you will advise to that it does not make sense.
> 
> But the reason I ask is w.r.t my IED. I have my medicals done upfront my invite dating to March 24th 2018.
> 
> I got my invite on May 11th round and lodged my visa on July 2nd. Had first CO contact on Oct 16th for wife's and new born medicals which I closed on October 30th.
> 
> Now I am anxiously waiting for my grant.
> 
> Question 1: Will my IED be before March 24th 2018 ?
> 
> Question 2 : If I get my Grant in December , do I have the luxury and freedom of requesting DIBP to give a initial entry waiver since I will have only three months to plan ? I have a new born whom we will have to make travel for long hours.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji


1. Your IED will be Mar 24, 2019.
2. You can always request for IED waiver with a reasonable explanation, but it will be at the sole discretion of the CO to grant it or not.


----------



## luvjd

LifeWater said:


> Engineering Technologist, 75 points
> Invitation received for 189 visa on November 11, 2018.
> Application lodged November 18, 2018.
> Medicals and all documents submitted on November 20th.
> Waiting for the Grant. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am currently in Australia on a student visa (subclass 500). I have received Bridging Visa A after lodging my 189 visa application but it is not active till my student visa expires i,e in March 2020. Therefore, my student visa is still active and will remain active until I get a PR grant.
> I don't want to continue my studies because of financial hardship. My next semester starts in Feb 2019 and the university will issue fee invoice of 15,000$. Based on the information online, I came to know that if my student visa is withdrawn or canceled, then my Bridging Visa A will also be canceled. And I would become unlawful resident in Australia.
> 
> Can someone give me suggestions on how to deal with my situation till I get PR,
> I want to remain in Australia till I get a grant. I can't afford to go to university to study.
> what does the current trend say about 189 processing times?
> would I be able to get a grant before February 2019?
> what should I do if my COE is canceled?
> Thank you for suggestions.
> -Vinnie


There are some grants reported within 3 months ( Sep lodge and nov grant), but it is not a good idea to see the trends as every case is different a.k.a good to be prepared for a long wait.
See if you can defer the payment or part pay instead of whole semester pay.
How long will it take for the visa to be canceled if you don't pay the fee?
It's a tricky situation with not many options.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

LifeWater said:


> Engineering Technologist, 75 points
> Invitation received for 189 visa on November 11, 2018.
> Application lodged November 18, 2018.
> Medicals and all documents submitted on November 20th.
> Waiting for the Grant. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am currently in Australia on a student visa (subclass 500). I have received Bridging Visa A after lodging my 189 visa application but it is not active till my student visa expires i,e in March 2020. Therefore, my student visa is still active and will remain active until I get a PR grant.
> I don't want to continue my studies because of financial hardship. My next semester starts in Feb 2019 and the university will issue fee invoice of 15,000$. Based on the information online, I came to know that if my student visa is withdrawn or canceled, then my Bridging Visa A will also be canceled. And I would become unlawful resident in Australia.
> 
> Can someone give me suggestions on how to deal with my situation till I get PR,
> I want to remain in Australia till I get a grant. I can't afford to go to university to study.
> what does the current trend say about 189 processing times?
> would I be able to get a grant before February 2019?
> what should I do if my COE is canceled?
> Thank you for suggestions.
> -Vinnie


Possible you might get a grant before February 2019 (some 2 months plus grants reportedly recently) - but I wouldn't make my plans based on those timelines. 

How important is it that you remain onshore? 

The easiest solution to your problems is to move offshore till a decision is made on your visa. Now that you are in the system, it is just a matter of time, assuming you don't have any adverse health, character, or integrity issues with your application. Of course, being offshore also means in the chance your visa is refused, you will not be able to appeal to the AAT. 

Otherwise, you could cancel your student visa, as a result become unlawful resident and get a Bridging Visa E (no travel, no work) - and then apply for work rights based on financial hardship. 

I would start researching the implications of doing the above, and potentially investing in some professional MARA advice now.

Other ideas:
Would you be able to take a leave of absence for one term? How will that affect your student visa? Can the university defer your tuition fee payment, or provide a payment plan? 

Again, check all of the above with a MARA agent, that's what I would do. 

Hope you get your grant real soon


----------



## shahid15

LifeWater said:


> Engineering Technologist, 75 points
> Invitation received for 189 visa on November 11, 2018.
> Application lodged November 18, 2018.
> Medicals and all documents submitted on November 20th.
> Waiting for the Grant. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am currently in Australia on a student visa (subclass 500). I have received Bridging Visa A after lodging my 189 visa application but it is not active till my student visa expires i,e in March 2020. Therefore, my student visa is still active and will remain active until I get a PR grant.
> I don't want to continue my studies because of financial hardship. My next semester starts in Feb 2019 and the university will issue fee invoice of 15,000$. Based on the information online, I came to know that if my student visa is withdrawn or canceled, then my Bridging Visa A will also be canceled. And I would become unlawful resident in Australia.
> 
> Can someone give me suggestions on how to deal with my situation till I get PR,
> I want to remain in Australia till I get a grant. I can't afford to go to university to study.
> what does the current trend say about 189 processing times?
> would I be able to get a grant before February 2019?
> what should I do if my COE is canceled?
> Thank you for suggestions.
> -Vinnie


Bro I am also in a similar situation. I have two more semester to go and my student visa expires in March 2019, and my sem starts in Feb/March 2019. Uni says I have to take an extension on my student visa post March 2019. I am planning to take an extension for one sem if my PR is not granted before March 19. My bridging visa will be active only post March 2019 (around 3 months away). Anyway, I am weighing out my different options here for the time being. 

Since yours is like more than 1.5 years away before you get a bridging visa, you could either: (i) apply for a leave of absence for one semester. (ii) try to get fee extension for as many months as you can (you can easily get for 1 month atleast- most universities offer that) citing financial difficulties- I did for the last two semesters and got 1 month each, (iii) or pay for the next semester. If (i) is granted, you need to call DHA to see if you can stay here on your student visa till you get either 189 or BVA. In case of (ii) you will get an extra couple of months which should be hopefully enough for a grant looking at the current timelines. For (iii), you are on safer ground, and hopefully get granted with PR before last sem (if you don't want to finish up)
Thanks


----------



## LifeWater

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Possible you might get a grant before February 2019 (some 2 months plus grants reportedly recently) - but I wouldn't make my plans based on those timelines.
> 
> How important is it that you remain onshore?
> 
> The easiest solution to your problems is to move offshore till a decision is made on your visa. Now that you are in the system, it is just a matter of time, assuming you don't have any adverse health, character, or integrity issues with your application. Of course, being offshore also means in the chance your visa is refused, you will not be able to appeal to the AAT.
> 
> Otherwise, you could cancel your student visa, as a result become unlawful resident and get a Bridging Visa E (no travel, no work) - and then apply for work rights based on financial hardship.
> 
> I would start researching the implications of doing the above, and potentially investing in some professional MARA advice now.
> 
> Other ideas:
> Would you be able to take a leave of absence for one term? How will that affect your student visa? Can the university defer your tuition fee payment, or provide a payment plan?
> 
> Again, check all of the above with a MARA agent, that's what I would do.
> 
> Hope you get your grant real soon


Bridging visa E query - residence requirement for citizenship
I have heard from someone that if we apply for Bridging visa E, then previous years of residence in Australia becomes void and becomes day 1 of residence in Australia. 
How far is this true???
Because 5 years residence(including 1 year on PR) in Australia is required for citizenship application. 
I have already taken leave of absence for one term, will try to extend it to another term. If not possible, will go offshore till the grant.


----------



## LifeWater

shahid15 said:


> Bro I am also in a similar situation. I have two more semester to go and my student visa expires in March 2019, and my sem starts in Feb/March 2019. Uni says I have to take an extension on my student visa post March 2019. I am planning to take an extension for one sem if my PR is not granted before March 19. My bridging visa will be active only post March 2019 (around 3 months away). Anyway, I am weighing out my different options here for the time being.
> 
> Since yours is like more than 1.5 years away before you get a bridging visa, you could either: (i) apply for a leave of absence for one semester. (ii) try to get fee extension for as many months as you can (you can easily get for 1 month atleast- most universities offer that) citing financial difficulties- I did for the last two semesters and got 1 month each, (iii) or pay for the next semester. If (i) is granted, you need to call DHA to see if you can stay here on your student visa till you get either 189 or BVA. In case of (ii) you will get an extra couple of months which should be hopefully enough for a grant looking at the current timelines. For (iii), you are on safer ground, and hopefully get granted with PR before last sem (if you don't want to finish up)
> Thanks


Hello Shahid, 
Thanks for your response, I will try to apply for leave of absence. 
As in your case, if it was for me - I wouldn't apply for student visa extension. I would let the student visa expire in March 2019 and consequently your bridging visa A will become active. In bridging visa A you can study if you want to, or you can withdraw from Uni if you dont want to study. you would have full working rights in Bridging A unlike 20 hrs on student visa. 
Your Bridging visa A is currently linked with your current substantiative visa (student visa). when your student visa expires the bridging will stay active regardless of your student visa till you receive the outcome of your PR grant. You do not have to apply for an extension. I have been on bridging A before, thats how i know the information. however, I suggest you to take a second opinion from a migration lawyer. 
But i think we both would be receiving a grant by March. Good luck .


----------



## shahid15

LifeWater said:


> Hello Shahid,
> Thanks for your response, I will try to apply for leave of absence.
> As in your case, if it was for me - I wouldn't apply for student visa extension. I would let the student visa expire in March 2019 and consequently your bridging visa A will become active. In bridging visa A you can study if you want to, or you can withdraw from Uni if you dont want to study. you would have full working rights in Bridging A unlike 20 hrs on student visa.
> Your Bridging visa A is currently linked with your current substantiative visa (student visa). when your student visa expires the bridging will stay active regardless of your student visa till you receive the outcome of your PR grant. You do not have to apply for an extension. I have been on bridging A before, thats how i know the information. however, I suggest you to take a second opinion from a migration lawyer.
> But i think we both would be receiving a grant by March. Good luck .


Thanks brother for the valuable info.
I will be letting my student visa expire in March 19, and move on to BVA if I don't get a grant by then. Hope we get the grants before March:amen:


----------



## intruder_

1. I can't get my head around Question 18 Regarding International Travels/Movements in Form 80. The question states that the travels should be mentioned in chronological order (2001, 2002, 2003 etc.) in literal meaning. But I read that it is actually reverse chronological means starting with recent travel to the oldest.
Can someone clarify please.

2. My usual country of residence is not my home country. So should I enter travel to home country as International Travels or otherwise ?


----------



## bvpraveen

Jascha said:


> I heard that NRIs who are outside India for more than 180days should cancel AADHAR. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> Also please let me know if I can mention passport details there as my PAN doesn't have my complete name.


It's not that NRI should cancel his Aadhaar if he already has one. Just that, it's not mandatory for him to get one if he doesn't have.


----------



## outrageous_view

Dillu85 said:


> you can do medicals next week, just inform the clinic on your cycle. no issues.
> 
> 11th Dec is 3rd week from now. better to go upon invite and you can generate HAP ID immediately upon visa payment and all docs upload except medical. complete your medicasl and upload them as well.
> 
> lucky direct grantee history says, if we submit all docs at one go and make payment has more chances of direct grants. this is from my experience.


They mentioned that you had to wait 5 days after period to do medicals. If mine starts on roughly the 3rd dec to 8th dec or 9th dec, wait one week, I will only be able to do medicals on roughly 17 dec.

Yeah I heard about that which is why I was hoping to do it this week, did not think medical center would be fully booked for a week. I also heard that if you don't submit docs all in one go, it's better just to wait for CO to ask.


----------



## harpreet22

My agent called me today that he is submitting my visa application (189). He told me that when he is trying to submit the file, he gets a notification that I have another application lodged, which I need to withdraw. I never submitted any application which is still not finalised. Can you please let me know what I can do in this case?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> My agent called me today that he is submitting my visa application (189). He told me that when he is trying to submit the file, he gets a notification that I have another application lodged, which I need to withdraw. I never submitted any application which is still not finalised. Can you please let me know what I can do in this case?


I had the same notification - I believe it is a bug - cause I know I don't have any other pending applications. 

Perhaps as your agent to check with the Immiaccount IT support folks to confirm.


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I had the same notification - I believe it is a bug - cause I know I don't have any other pending applications.
> 
> Perhaps as your agent to check with the Immiaccount IT support folks to confirm.


thank you for your reply. I can send them (Immiaccount IT support) an email. Do you have their contact details?


----------



## Optimistic_2018

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ou-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html#post14939

&

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html#post15651



bnilesh said:


> Hi - Can anyone please share a link to a discussion for steps to take before landing in Australia and after landing in Australia? Also is there a group/discussion of people planning to move to a specific Australian city in next few months in 2019, so that accommodation etc can be arranged together, etc. Thanks !


----------



## kerberos

outrageous_view said:


> They mentioned that you had to wait 5 days after period to do medicals. If mine starts on roughly the 3rd dec to 8th dec or 9th dec, wait one week, I will only be able to do medicals on roughly 17 dec.
> 
> Yeah I heard about that which is why I was hoping to do it this week, did not think medical center would be fully booked for a week. I also heard that if you don't submit docs all in one go, it's better just to wait for CO to ask.


To chime in, I submitted medicals and PCC after lodging the visa and still got direct grant in 60+ days.


----------



## sammy163

kerberos said:


> To chime in, I submitted medicals and PCC after lodging the visa and still got direct grant in 60+ days.


good to see that .. congrats,,


----------



## amit.just.for.u

My age bracket will change shortly in December if they dont give me grant by then. Would that change the points I received? Would that have any impact on my application?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> thank you for your reply. I can send them (Immiaccount IT support) an email. Do you have their contact details?


Sorry I don't mate, might be on the immiaccount website. Personally I didn't contact them, just ignored the message. 

Do update if you get a response!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

amit.just.for.u said:


> My age bracket will change shortly in December if they dont give me grant by then. Would that change the points I received? Would that have any impact on my application?


If you have already lodged, it doesn't matter


----------



## sammy163

jamal_mia said:


> Dear, I can understand. But should I withdraw 190 EOI now, as I've already longed my 189 visa, or should I wait till CO contact? How to make sure that I will get 189 visa?


I withdrew mine in this case.


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sorry I don't mate, might be on the immiaccount website. Personally I didn't contact them, just ignored the message.
> 
> Do update if you get a response!


Ok. Once I clicked on "apply visa" button from my skill select account then it asked me to login to immiaccount that I cancelled. According to me that should not have caused any issue. am I right? or it can?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> Ok. Once I clicked on "apply visa" button from my skill select account then it asked me to login to immiaccount that I cancelled. According to me that should not have caused any issue. am I right? or it can?


Don't think so, not too sure. The IT support folks should have the final authoritative say I would imagine.


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Don't think so, not too sure. The IT support folks should have the final authoritative say I would imagine.


I have submitted my query with them.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Sorry for the late reply. Expatforum alumni here 
From my observation, key factors that affect processing time are how complicated your application is:
- onshore/offshore - onshore applicants with bridging visas that don't give them working rights are granted quickly, onshore with bridging visas aren't processed as fast, since they have an employer, and are working. Then there's offshore applicants.
- How many countries have you lived in - affects security checks, are you living offshore from the country of your nationality?
- How many employers you are including in your submission for points and the quality of the documentation to verify your employment
- Single/Married/de facto - single obviously the easiest, then married, then de facto
- quality/complexity of your application. Have you uploaded multiple documents to correct for errors, this could prolong processing times.

That being said I also think you see ridiculously quick processing times simply based on which CO your case is allocated to and their workload, as COs are not just processing only PR visas cases. If a CO has a stack of 190/189 visa applications in their queue will be much slower, than a CO who is quickly approving travel/short-term visas and then getting a few PR visas interspersed (that is just a humble guess, I could be wrong as it's a background process).

Points do not play a role after your application.



hoandang said:


> Hi, just wonder what is the main factor contributes to the process time? Higher pointer or a straightforward case? Has anyone got granted less than 8 months?


----------



## sammy163

internationalcanuck said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Expatforum alumni here
> From my observation, key factors that affect processing time are how complicated your application is:
> - onshore/offshore - onshore applicants with bridging visas that don't give them working rights are granted quickly, onshore with bridging visas aren't processed as fast, since they have an employer, and are working. Then there's offshore applicants.
> - How many countries have you lived in - affects security checks, are you living offshore from the country of your nationality?
> - How many employers you are including in your submission for points and the quality of the documentation to verify your employment
> - Single/Married/de facto - single obviously the easiest, then married, then de facto
> - quality/complexity of your application. Have you uploaded multiple documents to correct for errors, this could prolong processing times.
> 
> That being said I also think you see ridiculously quick processing times simply based on which CO your case is allocated to and their workload, as COs are not just processing only PR visas cases. If a CO has a stack of 190/189 visa applications in their queue will be much slower, than a CO who is quickly approving travel/short-term visas and then getting a few PR visas interspersed (that is just a humble guess, I could be wrong as it's a background process).
> 
> Points do not play a role after your application.


nicely drafted


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> I have submitted my query with them.


Good call mate, good thing is you have an invitation 

Do keep us updated (if I could trouble you to quote my post please so I get a notification!!)


----------



## xangpyet13

harpreet22 said:


> My agent called me today that he is submitting my visa application (189). He told me that when he is trying to submit the file, he gets a notification that I have another application lodged, which I need to withdraw. I never submitted any application which is still not finalised. Can you please let me know what I can do in this case?


I have the same issue! The popup message said that i have unfinalised application that needs to be withdrawn. I was able to proceed with our application (lodged over the weekend), but i called Immigration customer service, to confirm if there are any. They did find some, but said she's unable to disclose information as Im not the primary applicant, she suggested that I talk to a migration agent because they can advise further. She asked for me to make sure that im not part of a family application or something. 

I've checked all possible Immiaccounts i have and cant seem to locate any unfinalised application. 

:/


----------



## Saif

jamal_mia said:


> Dear, I can understand. But should I withdraw 190 EOI now, as I've already longed my 189 visa, or should I wait till CO contact? How to make sure that I will get 189 visa?


If you cant get 189 you wont get 190 either, so doesn't matter. Dont worry just withdraw your EOI for 190, dont wait for CO contact. Hope you get 189 soon.


----------



## xangpyet13

Hi everyone!

New user here.
We just lodged the visa over the weekend and about to do our medical exam soon. 
Just want to know how long you guys had to wait for your visa to be granted?
Current processing time for us is 8-11 months.

Does it really take that long?


----------



## Saif

outrageous_view said:


> They mentioned that you had to wait 5 days after period to do medicals. If mine starts on roughly the 3rd dec to 8th dec or 9th dec, wait one week, I will only be able to do medicals on roughly 17 dec.
> 
> Yeah I heard about that which is why I was hoping to do it this week, did not think medical center would be fully booked for a week. I also heard that if you don't submit docs all in one go, it's better just to wait for CO to ask.


I dont know if you are onshore or offshore but i'd suggest you delay the medicals until you receive your invite, that gives you a later IED which means more time to plan should you so need.


----------



## nomaduser

Just a quick question guys for the ones who have received CO contact. 
When you receive an email requesting for more information, the CO states that 'Send your response to me using the contact details provided below'. In my case, its the same & I sent an email to the general GSM allocated email. I am just wondering if any of you have received any other email addresses that directly sends the email to the CO:confused2:


----------



## accountant0618

I was planning to have my health assessment yesterday. But I had my period last saturday, last day would probably be tomorrow. This means I'd have to postpone health checks to next week.
This wouldn't be a problem right? Visa lodged last week.
Girl problems (-.-)


----------



## Saif

accountant0618 said:


> I was planning to have my health assessment yesterday. But I had my period last saturday, last day would probably be tomorrow. This means I'd have to postpone health checks to next week.
> This wouldn't be a problem right? Visa lodged last week.
> Girl problems (-.-)


No worries, just postpone your medicals for a few days...


----------



## sammy163

xangpyet13 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New user here.
> We just lodged the visa over the weekend and about to do our medical exam soon.
> Just want to know how long you guys had to wait for your visa to be granted?
> Current processing time for us is 8-11 months.
> 
> Does it really take that long?


history says 4 months


----------



## Lovegill

Dear all, 

I have got CO contact today asking for my newborn passport, birth certificate and form 1022 (already uploaded). Where should I upload in immiaccount. Last time I attached these documents in other documents section.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RustedGold

nomaduser said:


> Just a quick question guys for the ones who have received CO contact.
> When you receive an email requesting for more information, the CO states that 'Send your response to me using the contact details provided below'. In my case, its the same & I sent an email to the general GSM allocated email. I am just wondering if any of you have received any other email addresses that directly sends the email to the CO:confused2:


i had the same situation. I replied back on the generic mail id as well.


----------



## nomaduser

RustedGold said:


> i had the same situation. I replied back on the generic mail id as well.


Thanks for your reply! Helps to know


----------



## internationalcanuck

You need to upload the documents requested to your immiaccount (they will not accept attachments by e-mail), on your immiaccount there will be a button that says "I have provided all the requested documents" or something similar at the bottom of the page which you click.

Some people believe then sending an e-mail to the gsm.allocated email address with attention to the case officer, to advise you have uploaded the documents to your immiaccount, people think it speeds along the process.



nomaduser said:


> Just a quick question guys for the ones who have received CO contact.
> When you receive an email requesting for more information, the CO states that 'Send your response to me using the contact details provided below'. In my case, its the same & I sent an email to the general GSM allocated email. I am just wondering if any of you have received any other email addresses that directly sends the email to the CO:confused2:


----------



## internationalcanuck

Processing times is to keep 75-90% of assessments within this timeframe.
Going by myimmitracker database this seems broadly accurate. But there will be a huge variable in individual cases, which can cause stresses, when you see people reporting on here they got their grant within 3 months.

What I've seen previously, based on myimmitracker, is that DHA will try to grant about 30% of a months applications quite quickly, within 3-4 months, and issue another 30% with case officer requests for further information between 4-5 months.
then the grants for that month slow down to a crawl until the 8-11month period draws closer, and the COs move on to the next month.

It's not a linear queue.




xangpyet13 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New user here.
> We just lodged the visa over the weekend and about to do our medical exam soon.
> Just want to know how long you guys had to wait for your visa to be granted?
> Current processing time for us is 8-11 months.
> 
> Does it really take that long?


----------



## nomaduser

Thanks for your responses guys! I just realised that I submitted the wrong AFP requested by the CO and my timeframe expired long ago unfortunately. Can I upload the right AFP document and send an email to the CO notifying them of my mistake?


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi all, I have finally received grant after a long wait and struggle. I appreciate everyone for their support throughout the process. I was also a bit active on this expatforum even when people used to get invites with 55+5 points (back in 2014-2015 when I was a student). I can tell you that a lot has changed last few years. I remember the time even when I used to compare Canada and Australia options on these forums. So it has quite been ups and downs and long story. Anyways good luck to everyone waiting for their applications. Please free to ask if anyone needs any info. 

My signature : 189 invited Sept 11, lodged 15 Sept, grant 27 Nov. 

190 invited May, application withdrawn : Sept 12(as got 189 invite).


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Guys,

I have filed my 189 visa with my wife. We are expecting a child in mid January therefore we have not done the medicals for my wife. We will do the medicals after child birth

Right now, In my visa application in immiaccount, my visa application status is Received with Yellow flag and "Arrange health examination" is mention under action required. This might be because my wife's medical is not submitted.

I have one question:
1. Do we have to ask CO to generate HAPID for my wife as well. I know that we have to ask CO to add and generate HAPID for child, but do we have to ask for wife too.

According to my understanding, I can generate my wife's HAPID of my own by going to Health assessment tab and then under health assessment tab, click on my wife section to generate referral letter. Please confirm if my understanding is correct.


----------



## hkhkhk

Hi All,

I have responded to Case officer on 29th October and still waiting for thier reply. As now it’s already more than 28 days passed, shall I contact them or just wait?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have responded to Case officer on 29th October and still waiting for thier reply. As now it’s already more than 28 days passed, shall I contact them or just wait?


Anecdotally it is 2-2.5 months for DHA to get back to applicants after a CO contact.


----------



## sammy163

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have filed my 189 visa with my wife. We are expecting a child in mid January therefore we have not done the medicals for my wife. We will do the medicals after child birth
> 
> Right now, In my visa application in immiaccount, my visa application status is Received with Yellow flag and "Arrange health examination" is mention under action required. This might be because my wife's medical is not submitted.
> 
> I have one question:
> 1. Do we have to ask CO to generate HAPID for my wife as well. I know that we have to ask CO to add and generate HAPID for child, but do we have to ask for wife too.
> 
> According to my understanding, I can generate my wife's HAPID of my own by going to Health assessment tab and then under health assessment tab, click on my wife section to generate referral letter. Please confirm if my understanding is correct.


Your understanding is correct


----------



## internationalcanuck

Hey congratulations! wow you started in 2014-15..that's a long time!
You ended up get a really fast grant if you lodged Sept. 15th.



Hopeisalive said:


> Hi all, I have finally received grant after a long wait and struggle. I appreciate everyone for their support throughout the process. I was also a bit active on this expatforum even when people used to get invites with 55+5 points (back in 2014-2015 when I was a student). I can tell you that a lot has changed last few years. I remember the time even when I used to compare Canada and Australia options on these forums. So it has quite been ups and downs and long story. Anyways good luck to everyone waiting for their applications. Please free to ask if anyone needs any info.
> 
> My signature : 189 invited Sept 11, lodged 15 Sept, grant 27 Nov.
> 
> 190 invited May, application withdrawn : Sept 12(as got 189 invite).


----------



## arvindjoshi

Dillu85 said:


> Your understanding is correct



Thanks a lot Dillu85


----------



## Saif

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have responded to Case officer on 29th October and still waiting for thier reply. As now it’s already more than 28 days passed, shall I contact them or just wait?


What is your case, please update and what was the CO contact for. Create a signature please with case details.


----------



## rajrethnam

Any CO contacts for October lodged applications?


----------



## Saif

rajrethnam said:


> Any CO contacts for October lodged applications?


Not heard of any thus far, sure it will bring me on my toes, I still need to arrange for a year of bank statements.


----------



## itspuneetv

rajrethnam said:


> Any CO contacts for October lodged applications?


There is one reported on myimmitracker. 

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/sc189-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-58747


----------



## rajrethnam

saifsd said:


> Not heard of any thus far, sure it will bring me on my toes, I still need to arrange for a year of bank statements.


yea.. even I need to arrange for my bank statements for all my years. I could not get online from SBI since I could download only from 2015.


----------



## Saif

rajrethnam said:


> yea.. even I need to arrange for my bank statements for all my years. I could not get online from SBI since I could download only from 2015.


Same with me, need to get one from HSBC bank for a closed account that can only happen by visiting them personally


----------



## sharath121k

saifsd said:


> Same with me, need to get one from HSBC bank for a closed account that can only happen by visiting them personally


Hi there, usually all banks send account statement to our registered email. I had same issue as yours, my challenge was I did not know my account number, I called the customer care who then verified my identity and gave me my account number. After which I searched for emails received from bank, I had statements lying in my mail box 10 yrs old. I just used the account number as password in my case & was able to get statement. 
Just thought of sharing it might work for you too. My bank was not HSBC though.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanking

Hi experts, can you please advice on the employment split up , during visa lodge.

------------

Aug-2013 - Aug-2014
Company A 
Designation : 1
Location : India

-----------

Aug-2014 - Oct-2014 
Company A 
Designation : 1
Location : Singapore ( on deputation )

-----------

Oct-2014 - Aug-2016 
Company A 
Designation : 2
Location : Singapore ( on deputation )

-----------

Can you please advice which is the best way to put up the employment period for this company in visa application .

1. Should I split it up into 3 as above (or)
2 Split into 2 based on just location (or)
3. Just put a single entry as India was the base office.

P.S : In the ACS result letter it is a single entry with location as India. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## krislaks

*What factors aid in quicker processing?*

Does anyone know what factors cause two different applications lodged around the same date to have different processing times? Could it be

1) Number of days taken since ITA to lodge the application
2) Submission of all documents incl PCC, Medicals, employment records etc prior to payment?
3) English score
4) Employment in Top companies
5) Sheer luck


----------



## Saif

sharath121k said:


> Hi there, usually all banks send account statement to our registered email. I had same issue as yours, my challenge was I did not know my account number, I called the customer care who then verified my identity and gave me my account number. After which I searched for emails received from bank, I had statements lying in my mail box 10 yrs old. I just used the account number as password in my case & was able to get statement.
> Just thought of sharing it might work for you too. My bank was not HSBC though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I tried that too, all I could get were mails saying your statement for the month is ready, please log on to netbanking to see  ...something similar, this is an HSBC thingee


----------



## Saif

krislaks said:


> Does anyone know what factors cause two different applications lodged around the same date to have different processing times? Could it be
> 
> 1) Number of days taken since ITA to lodge the application
> 2) Submission of all documents incl PCC, Medicals, employment records etc prior to payment?
> 3) English score
> 4) Employment in Top companies
> 5) Sheer luck


A lot of people have speculated about this with logic and reasoning, for me it's #5, in the sense that which CO your case lands up with.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bella_Sea

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi all, I have finally received grant after a long wait and struggle. I appreciate everyone for their support throughout the process. I was also a bit active on this expatforum even when people used to get invites with 55+5 points (back in 2014-2015 when I was a student). I can tell you that a lot has changed last few years. I remember the time even when I used to compare Canada and Australia options on these forums. So it has quite been ups and downs and long story. Anyways good luck to everyone waiting for their applications. Please free to ask if anyone needs any info.
> 
> My signature : 189 invited Sept 11, lodged 15 Sept, grant 27 Nov.
> 
> 190 invited May, application withdrawn : Sept 12(as got 189 invite).


Congrats on your quick grant. I also received 189 invite on Sep 11 and lodged on 15 Sep but heard nothing yet. Hopefully the grant will come soon


----------



## Khushbu107

krislaks said:


> Does anyone know what factors cause two different applications lodged around the same date to have different processing times? Could it be
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Number of days taken since ITA to lodge the application
> 
> 2) Submission of all documents incl PCC, Medicals, employment records etc prior to payment?
> 
> 3) English score
> 
> 4) Employment in Top companies
> 
> 5) Sheer luck




#5 - at least in my case.. lodged on 27-July (no CO contact nothing as of now) and it gets even frustrating when people lodged after you are getting grants.. wish anyone could tell me the status of my application.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck

Are you part of the Muslim brotherhood or ISIS? LOL



Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> I am one of the Jun folk. No CO contact, No immi assessment commencement email, nothing what so ever except the the "application received email" which you get the day you lodge. The application is still "received" since June 14th.
> 
> My application was definitely was opened, and the fact that there was no CO contact for any clarification or a certain document means one logical conclusion; there are some SERIOUS background checks conducted let it be employment, character, or whatever they are doing coupled with the fact of the sheer magnitude of the applications since July/Aug, and the need to clear the pipeline to meet certain targets, you get the current situation.
> 
> Well, we have nothing but to wait !


----------



## neo2131

wrecker said:


> Hahah. I think the same. Some guys are getting anxious because they haven't got any response for 75 days!
> 
> And here we are, waiting for close to 200 days. Anyway, how's it going?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


222days and counting.


----------



## neo2131

It's been 222 days I have applied. Haven't heard a single thing from CO. Application status is "received". 

So guys though it's hard, chill. Your time will come pretty soon.

Application submitted : 18april 18
Grant: what is Dat?


----------



## csdhan

neo2131 said:


> It's been 222 days I have applied. Haven't heard a single thing from CO. Application status is "received".
> 
> So guys though it's hard, chill. Your time will come pretty soon.
> 
> Application submitted : 18april 18
> Grant: what is Dat?


Man that is a long wait with no movement. Have you checked up with your employer whether any employment verification has happened? 

Are you onshore and on some bridging visa?


----------



## darivap

Got the grant for me and my family. Was little worried about IED as I did FBI on Jan 2018, but luckily it is based on 1 year from medical. This forum has helped a lot in clarifying many questions. Thanks, everyone.

I have updated immitracker. And this was as expected based on my analysis - Grant will be 80-90 days from the day of contact in 90% of the cases.

Here is the journey.
ANZSCO Code : 261312
ACS Assessment Submitted: 3rd Oct 16
ACS Assessment Outcome : 13th Oct 16
EOI Lodged: 15th Oct 16 with 70 points
Invited: 25th Oct 16
EOI Updated: Removed 5 points as ACS result did not reflect job change: 25th Dec 16 with 65 points
Invited: 14th Feb 17
EOI application removed: Change in plans, did not accept the invitation: 16th Apr 17
ACS Assessment Submitted for job change: 22nd Sep 17
ACS Assessment Outcome for change: 12th Nov 17
EOI Lodged: 13th Nov 17 with 70 points
PTE 1st attempt: 18th Apr 18
PTE 2nd attempt: 9th May 18
EOI Updated: Added extra 10 points from PTE score of 79+: 15th May 18
Invited: 22nd May 18
Lodgment Date: 23rd May 18
CO Contact: 8th Sep 2018
Grant: 26th Nov 2018
IED: June 2019


----------



## neo2131

csdhan said:


> Man that is a long wait with no movement. Have you checked up with your employer whether any employment verification has happened?
> 
> Are you onshore and on some bridging visa?


 Checked with employer. Nothing so far. Offshore.


----------



## Vab18

krislaks said:


> Does anyone know what factors cause two different applications lodged around the same date to have different processing times? Could it be
> 
> 1) Number of days taken since ITA to lodge the application
> 2) Submission of all documents incl PCC, Medicals, employment records etc prior to payment?
> 3) English score
> 4) Employment in Top companies
> 5) Sheer luck


Each application is individual. All allocated to different CO’s. Some lucky people get very quick grants, some get CO contact then grants 2-3 months later, some get the wonderful immi commence email that we don’t really know what that actually means other than we are going to wait a whole lot longer and worse as said there’s some who have had no contact whatsoever and still waiting for a grant months later. So it is pure luck in my opinion!!


----------



## Bandish

sharath121k said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same with me, need to get one from HSBC bank for a closed account that can only happen by visiting them personally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, usually all banks send account statement to our registered email. I had same issue as yours, my challenge was I did not know my account number, I called the customer care who then verified my identity and gave me my account number. After which I searched for emails received from bank, I had statements lying in my mail box 10 yrs old. I just used the account number as password in my case & was able to get statement.
> Just thought of sharing it might work for you too. My bank was not HSBC though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah.. I too did the same, that is got my 10 year old statements from my mailbox..


----------



## Bandish

darivap said:


> Got the grant for me and my family. Was little worried about IED as I did FBI on Jan 2018, but luckily it is based on 1 year from medical. This forum has helped a lot in clarifying many questions. Thanks, everyone.
> 
> I have updated immitracker. And this was as expected based on my analysis - Grant will be 80-90 days from the day of contact in 90% of the cases.
> 
> Here is the journey.
> ANZSCO Code : 261312
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 3rd Oct 16
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 13th Oct 16
> EOI Lodged: 15th Oct 16 with 70 points
> Invited: 25th Oct 16
> EOI Updated: Removed 5 points as ACS result did not reflect job change: 25th Dec 16 with 65 points
> Invited: 14th Feb 17
> EOI application removed: Change in plans, did not accept the invitation: 16th Apr 17
> ACS Assessment Submitted for job change: 22nd Sep 17
> ACS Assessment Outcome for change: 12th Nov 17
> EOI Lodged: 13th Nov 17 with 70 points
> PTE 1st attempt: 18th Apr 18
> PTE 2nd attempt: 9th May 18
> EOI Updated: Added extra 10 points from PTE score of 79+: 15th May 18
> Invited: 22nd May 18
> Lodgment Date: 23rd May 18
> CO Contact: 8th Sep 2018
> Grant: 26th Nov 2018
> IED: June 2019


Congratulations...


----------



## yogjeet1984

What's this crap!!! This user should be blocked immediately.

<*SNIP*>[/quote]


----------



## MelDream

Hi guys,
How likely is that they increase again the estimated processing time considering the current backlog and holidays like it occurred in July-September this year when it was 9-14 months. Currently, I've been waiting for nine months and I'm afraid my file can reach the eleventh month, I've called the DoHA and I just got the standard response which is basically wait until the 11th month and see what happens then, but I depend on the estimated processing time does not raise again. This year has been really tough mostly for the first semester applicants.

Regards,
David

Lodge date - Mar/02/2018
CO contact - Jul/15/2018


----------



## kaju

yogjeet1984 said:


> What's this crap!!! This user should be blocked immediately.
> 
> <*SNIP*>


Rather than re-post spam, which simply re-advertises it and makes it harder for moderators to find, simply use the "Report a post" function - the exclamation mark in the red triangle on the top right of every post. 

Then, all forum moderators will be alerted - although we do have lives and families outside of the forum too, (we need sleep sometimes too) and can't always react immediately.


----------



## Jascha

Hi 

I got the invite and in the process of filling application. But i am facing a serious issue now, my aadhar doesn't have full name, where's in my passport full name is mentioned. Now when I give aadhar details for national identity , will it cause any issue?
I have checked all the ways to get it corrected, but currently I am in Australia and it is not possible to do from here. What is the proper solution for this?


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

internationalcanuck said:


> Are you part of the Muslim brotherhood or ISIS? LOL


I am starting to suspect myself with this long wait. DHA may know something about me that I don't -


----------



## harpreet22

xangpyet13 said:


> I have the same issue! The popup message said that i have unfinalised application that needs to be withdrawn. I was able to proceed with our application (lodged over the weekend), but i called Immigration customer service, to confirm if there are any. They did find some, but said she's unable to disclose information as Im not the primary applicant, she suggested that I talk to a migration agent because they can advise further. She asked for me to make sure that im not part of a family application or something.
> 
> I've checked all possible Immiaccounts i have and cant seem to locate any unfinalised application.
> 
> :/


I don't have any unfinalised application. I am not sure why it is showing that message to me. I am not sure what to do?


----------



## mru

kerberos said:


> To chime in, I submitted medicals and PCC after lodging the visa and still got direct grant in 60+ days.


Hi Kerberos, congrats on the grant! Gives everyone hope with a case like yours. I'd like to ask you a few questions as I am of the same occupation and lodgement date as yours. What are the documents you have uploaded in your application? I'd be grateful if you could PM me as so that I made sure all documents have been provided for a quick grant as well!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Noor0911

Hi All,

I got my PR grant today with spouse as well. It was direct grant.

Applied: 11th of Aug 2018
Grant: 28th of Nov 2018

On spouse visa grant letter it’s mentioned “First Entry arrive by 29th of Jan 2019”

Could anyone please guide if first entry is compulsory for her by the given date?

She came to Australia for the first time on 485 visa, stayed for a week and existed 4 hours before 189 visa grant.

Any recommendations please as we can’t arrange travel again for the first entry.

Thanks


----------



## jenvas

*Employment verification*

Hey guys, can someone please let me know how employment verification is done? Or how do we know employment verification is completed? I see many CO contact cases in immitracker which says employment verification as yes. How do we know it?


----------



## intruder_

Finally lodged VISA , I had uploaded all the required documents yet the system was displaying a warning that not all required evidences have been provided and requested a justification for not doing so.

Did someone who recently lodged the VISA experience the same? I had ensured that all required documents are provided including PCC and Form 80 for all applicants above age of 16, evidence of language ability for spouse.

I wonder whether it was one of the different issues immi has sometime.


----------



## shivalidhawan83

*Need some guidance*

Hi Everyone, 
I am new to this forum and need some guidance with regards to filing my PR. I have recently got my ACS result and the experience considered by ACS is not helping me get a good score for my PR.

ACS has considered 6 years of experience which includes 1.5 years of local Australia experience. This is contributing only 5 points to my overall score.

For my previous organisation ACS has mentioned that Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation.

I want to know can I go ahead and re do the ACS as I am not satisfied with the judgement given by ACS for my previous organisation. I did submit all the documents along with a statutory document signed by my supervisor stating I worked as a Business Analyst. Only document missing was my reliving letter.

Please guide.

thanks!


----------



## jenvas

shivalidhawan83 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to this forum and need some guidance with regards to filing my PR. I have recently got my ACS result and the experience considered by ACS is not helping me get a good score for my PR.
> 
> ACS has considered 6 years of experience which includes 1.5 years of local Australia experience. This is contributing only 5 points to my overall score.
> 
> For my previous organisation ACS has mentioned that Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation.
> 
> I want to know can I go ahead and re do the ACS as I am not satisfied with the judgement given by ACS for my previous organisation. I did submit all the documents along with a statutory document signed by my supervisor stating I worked as a Business Analyst. Only document missing was my reliving letter.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> thanks!


Did you ask ACS to amend your result? I had a very similar experience and when I got my ACS assessment result, I replied back to them saying I am losing points because of this and asked if they will amend my result if I provide the documentation they require. They gave me 3 days time and I provided the necessary document. They amended my result and sent me an updated ACS assessment result. Hope this helps.


----------



## csdhan

intruder_ said:


> Finally lodged VISA , I had uploaded all the required documents yet the system was displaying a warning that not all required evidences have been provided and requested a justification for not doing so.
> 
> Did someone who recently lodged the VISA experience the same? I had ensured that all required documents are provided including PCC and Form 80 for all applicants above age of 16, evidence of language ability for spouse.
> 
> I wonder whether it was one of the different issues immi has sometime.


Known issue with the immi site. Save the application, log out and try few minutes later.


----------



## Minel

Hi! My birth place in my birth certificate is different from my other documents including marriage certificate and passport. My birthplace in my birth certificate is Quezon City while my marriage cert and passport is Manila. The hospital where I was born was in between the border of Quezon City and Manila so I was thinking wrong the whole time. By the way, Quezon City and Manila are both part of Metro Manila Region. Will it be an issue? What can I possibly do? We just lodged our application last week and the main applicant is my husband. Thank you!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Minel said:


> Hi! My birth place in my birth certificate is different from my other documents including marriage certificate and passport. My birthplace in my birth certificate is Quezon City while my marriage cert and passport is Manila. The hospital where I was born was in between the border of Quezon City and Manila so I was thinking wrong the whole time. By the way, Quezon City and Manila are both part of Metro Manila Region. Will it be an issue? What can I possibly do? We just lodged our application last week and the main applicant is my husband. Thank you!!


Where was the hospital specifically? Just be clear where it is, so that if/when the CO checks, you will have a reasonable explanation.

Perhaps start the ball rolling to get it fixed to the correct location.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

intruder_ said:


> Finally lodged VISA , I had uploaded all the required documents yet the system was displaying a warning that not all required evidences have been provided and requested a justification for not doing so.
> 
> Did someone who recently lodged the VISA experience the same? I had ensured that all required documents are provided including PCC and Form 80 for all applicants above age of 16, evidence of language ability for spouse.
> 
> I wonder whether it was one of the different issues immi has sometime.


Congrats on lodging!

I had the same issue, and just provided an explanation saying the evidence asked is irrelevant to my points claims.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jenvas said:


> Hey guys, can someone please let me know how employment verification is done? Or how do we know employment verification is completed? I see many CO contact cases in immitracker which says employment verification as yes. How do we know it?


Employment verification can be just cursory (e.g. website check, to see if you are listed as a 'staff' member), phone, email, physical.

Lots of ways people might know it has been done - they answered the phone, colleague told them, saw an email etc.


----------



## Goki

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi all, I have finally received grant after a long wait and struggle. I appreciate everyone for their support throughout the process. I was also a bit active on this expatforum even when people used to get invites with 55+5 points (back in 2014-2015 when I was a student). I can tell you that a lot has changed last few years. I remember the time even when I used to compare Canada and Australia options on these forums. So it has quite been ups and downs and long story. Anyways good luck to everyone waiting for their applications. Please free to ask if anyone needs any info.
> 
> My signature : 189 invited Sept 11, lodged 15 Sept, grant 27 Nov.
> 
> 190 invited May, application withdrawn : Sept 12(as got 189 invite).


Congratulation Mate , you asked me to support Australia yesterday and you got your grant today . Lets all support Aussies


----------



## Dheer009

saifsd said:


> A lot more, did you apply for yourself or do you have dependents too?


Thanks, i got the link where all the documents that need to provided !


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sorry I don't mate, might be on the immiaccount website. Personally I didn't contact them, just ignored the message.
> 
> Do update if you get a response!


Finally they replied to my query. They advised that I don't have any unfinalised application with them. They advised that the popup is displaying incorrectly.


----------



## aljon_villar

Do i still need to provide AFP national police check? Or just the PCC from Philippines?

I arrived onshore last Sept 1 on tourist visa. Lodged 189 visa last Oct 12. Bridging visa takes effect on Dec 2.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> Finally they replied to my query. They advised that I don't have any unfinalised application with them. They advised that the popup is displaying incorrectly.


Thanks for taking the initiative to check and update us mate, appreciate it


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aljon_villar said:


> Do i still need to provide AFP national police check? Or just the PCC from Philippines?
> 
> I arrived onshore last Sept 1 on tourist visa. Lodged 189 visa last Oct 12. Bridging visa takes effect on Dec 2.


If all the dates are 2018 - unlikely you will need one. 

Having said that, on another forum (for partner visas) someone was asked for a AFP police check despite only staying onshore for 3 months. Some people dispute it, some people just do it. 

Personally, I would just do one since it is relatively cheap and fast to get.


----------



## harpreet22

aljon_villar said:


> Do i still need to provide AFP national police check? Or just the PCC from Philippines?
> 
> I arrived onshore last Sept 1 on tourist visa. Lodged 189 visa last Oct 12. Bridging visa takes effect on Dec 2.


You should get it. My husband arrived in August last year. We already applied for it.


----------



## ChandanaSai

It is becoming really difficult for me to wait day by day for my grant. My logde date is 6th August, 18. I know there are many people waiting who have lodged far before me. But, I wonder how everyone is managing the stress.. 😣


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ChandanaSai said:


> It is becoming really difficult for me to wait day by day for my grant. My logde date is 6th August, 18. I know there are many people waiting who have lodged far before me. But, I wonder how everyone is managing the stress.. 😣


I've resorted to reading AAT (administrative appeals tribunal) decisions on partner visas (you can see I have searched "820 visas" and sorted by "date"):
AustLII: 609 documents found for (820 visa )

It is fascinating to read the AAT explain their reasoning, to see how applicants have tried to deceive DHA (some are really hilarious and outlandish), and some really sad cases (like folks who have got PR / citizenship based on false info, and have it revoked after 5, 10, 15 years when it comes to light). 

I haven't read up on 189/190 ones yet, but I'm sure they are just as interesting.


----------



## sammy163

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I've resorted to reading AAT (administrative appeals tribunal) decisions on partner visas (you can see I have searched "820 visas" and sorted by "date"):
> AustLII: 609 documents found for (820 visa )
> 
> It is fascinating to read the AAT explain their reasoning, to see how applicants have tried to deceive DHA (some are really hilarious and outlandish), and some really sad cases (like folks who have got PR / citizenship based on false info, and have it revoked after 5, 10, 15 years when it comes to light).
> 
> I haven't read up on 189/190 ones yet, but I'm sure they are just as interesting.


I prettyisotonic : i expected you will reply to this messgae ... wish NB was here around !!


----------



## ajyegnesh

Could see drop in grants this week. Is it it every alternate week they concentrate on a specific subclass?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenvas

ajyegnesh said:


> Could see drop in grants this week. Is it it every alternate week they concentrate on a specific subclass?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they might have met their monthly targets already. Hopefully Dec 1st week is good.


----------



## ChandanaSai

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I've resorted to reading AAT (administrative appeals tribunal) decisions on partner visas (you can see I have searched "820 visas" and sorted by "date"):
> AustLII: 609 documents found for (820 visa )
> 
> It is fascinating to read the AAT explain their reasoning, to see how applicants have tried to deceive DHA (some are really hilarious and outlandish), and some really sad cases (like folks who have got PR / citizenship based on false info, and have it revoked after 5, 10, 15 years when it comes to light).
> 
> I haven't read up on 189/190 ones yet, but I'm sure they are just as interesting.


This is interesting. Thank you for sharing!!
I need to resort to something useful/interesting, else I am afraid, I will spend all my time refreshing my inbox :mad2:


----------



## Hopeisalive

Goki said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have finally received grant after a long wait and struggle. I appreciate everyone for their support throughout the process. I was also a bit active on this expatforum even when people used to get invites with 55+5 points (back in 2014-2015 when I was a student). I can tell you that a lot has changed last few years. I remember the time even when I used to compare Canada and Australia options on these forums. So it has quite been ups and downs and long story. Anyways good luck to everyone waiting for their applications. Please free to ask if anyone needs any info.
> 
> My signature : 189 invited Sept 11, lodged 15 Sept, grant 27 Nov.
> 
> 190 invited May, application withdrawn : Sept 12(as got 189 invite).
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation Mate , you asked me to support Australia yesterday and you got your grant today . Lets all support Aussies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hahah that's true mate. I hope the officers are not reading this forum 😁😁. Another reason for you to support Oz.
Click to expand...


----------



## RustedGold

ChandanaSai said:


> This is interesting. Thank you for sharing!!
> I need to resort to something useful/interesting, else I am afraid, I will spend all my time refreshing my inbox :mad2:


im from june, imagine my situation:brick:


----------



## Goki

ChandanaSai said:


> It is becoming really difficult for me to wait day by day for my grant. My logde date is 6th August, 18. I know there are many people waiting who have lodged far before me. But, I wonder how everyone is managing the stress.. 😣




When the current working environment is more stressful :fencing:. The PR wait stress is much better i guess eace:

Btw , i work in a IT industry and thinking of joining politics as i have more experience in IT politics now :director:


----------



## ChandanaSai

RustedGold said:


> im from june, imagine my situation:brick:


I can definitely relate to your situation. A few days back when things were moving slowly, there was some hope that at least most of the cases will be cleared sequentially. Now, everything has become so unpredictable.


----------



## wrecker

ChandanaSai said:


> It is becoming really difficult for me to wait day by day for my grant. My logde date is 6th August, 18. I know there are many people waiting who have lodged far before me. But, I wonder how everyone is managing the stress.. 😣


Learn a trick which you could use to make some extra buck on the side when down under. 

1 day short of crossing the most no. of days for grant in my anzsco. Some record that! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChandanaSai

wrecker said:


> Learn a trick which you could use to make some extra buck on the side when down under.
> 
> 1 day short of crossing the most no. of days for grant in my anzsco. Some record that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks Wrecker. That is the best advice one can give!

I wish all the seniors waiting for a long time receive their grant soon and definitely before the December holiday season if there is anything like that.


----------



## wrecker

ChandanaSai said:


> Thanks Wrecker. That is the best advice one can give!
> 
> I wish all the seniors waiting for a long time receive their grant soon and definitely before the December holiday season if there is anything like that.


There are some for whom I pray everyday alongside myself. 

Nirav, Goki, ChandruPai, VAB (recently added), Aupr04...

Basically the Immi Assessment Commence Mail (IACM) gang. It would be awesome, if we can call Immi Assessment Commence Mail as IACM cases from here forward. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Today we reached our 60 days waiting time of grant. Hoping that we'll get the DG soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jenvas

ankur14 said:


> Today we reached our 60 days waiting time of grant. Hoping that we'll get the DG soon! :fingerscrossed:


I applied on the same date as well. Our cases are very similar. Same code, points and date.


----------



## ankur14

Ok. Please share some more information about your case. Also update it on myimmitracker.com as I can see only my case for 29th September.


jenvas said:


> I applied on the same date as well. Our cases are very similar. Same code, points and date.


----------



## jenvas

ankur14 said:


> Ok. Please share some more information about your case. Also update it on myimmitracker.com as I can see only my case for 29th September.


Okay, will do. My case is pretty straight forward I think. Onshore single applicant. Claiming for 3 years of Australian experience as ACS removed 4 years of my total experience. Have been with the same company for all 7 years of my experience.

Signature below

ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -10 | PTE -20 | Total -75

PTE - 01-03-2018
ACS - 07-05-2018
EOI - 29-06-2018
ITA - 11-09-2018
Lodged- 29-09-2018
Medical - 04-10-2018


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Not many grants reported in last 2 days, may be the holiday season has started.


----------



## jenvas

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Not many grants reported in last 2 days, may be the holiday season has started.


Just curious to know, if you came to Aus on 400 visa, was your assignment for short term? Did your employer extend your contract now that you have bridging? Asking for a friend who wants to come here on 400 and also waiting to get an invite soon.


----------



## quickresponse

ankur14 said:


> Ok. Please share some more information about your case. Also update it on myimmitracker.com as I can see only my case for 29th September.


Hi

I want to know what is the significance of updating on myimmitracker? Don't really know about this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## hasibshahriar

Hi Expats I need your help on this issue, I have a 6 month Graduate Certificate degree (leading to a masters degree) and 1.5 years masters degree, now after getting my completion letter when I am submitting my EOI which degree should I select prior to my masters degree? Graduate Diploma or Diploma because Graduate certificate is not their on the list. Also, on my completion letter the study period says 2 years but the course start date and end date reflects only 1.5 years. Can anyone help me on this issue. Thanks


----------



## snirav89

wrecker said:


> There are some for whom I pray everyday alongside myself.
> 
> Nirav, Goki, ChandruPai, VAB (recently added), Aupr04...
> 
> Basically the Immi Assessment Commence Mail (IACM) gang. It would be awesome, if we can call Immi Assessment Commence Mail as IACM cases from here forward.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Right Wrecker,
10th Months Going on Still Waiting Waiting Waiting.......
How we realised our frustration to the 2 or 3 months old cases applicants?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

snirav89 said:


> Right Wrecker,
> 10th Months Going on Still Waiting Waiting Waiting.......
> How we realised our frustration to the 2 or 3 months old cases applicants?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't wish that anyone has to wait a long time for a life changing event as this. I can imagine what some people are going through. People don't immigrate for fun. Usually, it's tough times they are going through, that makes them want to immigrate. So I wish that all get grants quickly. Even those who applied after me. I feel so glad that they get quick grants and are able to move on with their lives. 

For those getting frustrated like us, just have to pray and hope. Also, Take this time to learn something new, get a certification, spend time with family, analyse your life in past few years, see what you wanted to achieve and what you really did, create short and long term goals.

In a few months time, you will be laughing at how crazy you went waiting for PR. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

quickresponse said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to know what is the significance of updating on myimmitracker? Don't really know about this.
> Thanks in advance.


Allows people to see your timelines in a simple list.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

wrecker said:


> ChandanaSai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Wrecker. That is the best advice one can give!
> 
> I wish all the seniors waiting for a long time receive their grant soon and definitely before the December holiday season if there is anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some for whom I pray everyday alongside myself.
> 
> Nirav, Goki, ChandruPai, VAB (recently added), Aupr04...
> 
> Basically the Immi Assessment Commence Mail (IACM) gang. It would be awesome, if we can call Immi Assessment Commence Mail as IACM cases from here forward.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Wrecker! Hope all you IACM before me get your grants soon! I’m sure mine will come in time it’s frustrating having no idea how long it will take! Will it be 3 months or 10 months!! We plan to move in June and have already started planning for that so as long as I have mine before then I’ll be happy! Wishing you all lots of luck!
Quick question Wrecker... in immi account does your status still say received and the date received is the date you lodged or has it changed?


----------



## wrecker

Vab18 said:


> Thanks Wrecker! Hope all you IACM before me get your grants soon! I’m sure mine will come in time it’s frustrating having no idea how long it will take! Will it be 3 months or 10 months!! We plan to move in June and have already started planning for that so as long as I have mine before then I’ll be happy! Wishing you all lots of luck!
> Quick question Wrecker... in immi account does your status still say received and the date received is the date you lodged or has it changed?


Immi Account status says received. Date of lodgement is the date when we applied and last updated is when the medicals were approved. 

no reflection of the IACM date or status. IACM notification only in messages and mail. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

And it allow people to view the trends of grant, CO contact based on multiple attributes like years, months, anzsco and many more.


wrecker said:


> Allows people to see your timelines in a simple list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki

wrecker said:


> Immi Account status says received. Date of lodgement is the date when we applied and last updated is when the medicals were approved.
> 
> no reflection of the IACM date or status. IACM notification only in messages and mail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Is the status of your medicals SUBMITTED or something different?


----------



## wrecker

souvlaki said:


> Is the status of your medicals SUBMITTED or something different?


"Health clearance provided. No action required." 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki

wrecker said:


> "Health clearance provided. No action required."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I see, thanks. I did my medicals before lodging the visa, so when I login it shows two applications. The visa application status is RECEIVED & health application is SUBMITTED. I hope that's normal.


----------



## wrecker

souvlaki said:


> I see, thanks. I did my medicals before lodging the visa, so when I login it shows two applications. The visa application status is RECEIVED & health application is SUBMITTED. I hope that's normal.


I think it's Ok. If you are concerned, go to medicals website, download the pdfs for completed medicals and upload it in immiaccount.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Yes, I came on 400 visa and then lodged for PR as I already got the invite while I was in India, and as I have got bridging visa hence, my assignment has been extended.



jenvas said:


> anubhavsharma18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many grants reported in last 2 days, may be the holiday season has started.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious to know, if you came to Aus on 400 visa, was your assignment for short term? Did your employer extend your contract now that you have bridging? Asking for a friend who wants to come here on 400 and also waiting to get an invite soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## souvlaki

wrecker said:


> I think it's Ok. If you are concerned, go to medicals website, download the pdfs for completed medicals and upload it in immiaccount.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Can you please explain witch medicals website you are refering to?


----------



## wrecker

souvlaki said:


> Can you please explain witch medicals website you are refering to?


https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Go to the website, enter your credentials and you should be able to download your medical completion certificate as a pdf. You can then upload the PDF in your Immi Account. 

This is not a mandatory step. It is optional. This was done by a few applicants around July who received CO Contact even though they had valid medicals. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

souvlaki said:


> wrecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's Ok. If you are concerned, go to medicals website, download the pdfs for completed medicals and upload it in immiaccount.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please explain witch medicals website you are refering to?
Click to expand...

I have the same as did medicals before lodging. If you click on application at the top it will say health assessments and should say no further action required.
I also have health declarations as submitted as did it at the start of the year! Just noticed my kids passports have expired since I did that but were updated on medical so hoping that it’s ok!


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

wrecker said:


> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Go to the website, enter your credentials and you should be able to download your medical completion certificate as a pdf. You can then upload the PDF in your Immi Account.
> 
> This is not a mandatory step. It is optional. This was done by a few applicants around July who received CO Contact even though they had valid medicals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have done my medicals. But I have no idea what my Login ID would be on this site. My ITA login ID is my email. But it doesn't fit.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki

wrecker said:


> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Go to the website, enter your credentials and you should be able to download your medical completion certificate as a pdf. You can then upload the PDF in your Immi Account.
> 
> This is not a mandatory step. It is optional. This was done by a few applicants around July who received CO Contact even though they had valid medicals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Got it! Thanks a lot


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

wrecker said:


> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Go to the website, enter your credentials and you should be able to download your medical completion certificate as a pdf. You can then upload the PDF in your Immi Account.
> 
> This is not a mandatory step. It is optional. This was done by a few applicants around July who received CO Contact even though they had valid medicals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Got it now. Thanks a lot !! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki

siddheshsiddhi said:


> I have done my medicals. But I have no idea what my Login ID would be on this site. My ITA login ID is my email. But it doesn't fit.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


There is no login ID needed. Just your surname, hap ID and date of birth.


----------



## vivinlobo

In the 189 visa application form, 

what should I enter for usual country of residence.

Given that Im Indian working in UAE.

Please help (SOS) 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki

vivinlobo said:


> in the 189 visa application form,
> 
> what should i enter for usual country of residence.
> 
> Given that im indian working in uae.
> 
> Please help (sos)
> 
> sent from my g8342 using tapatalk


uae


----------



## vivinlobo

souvlaki said:


> uae


Thanks mate

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptashant

Hi everyone,
I have uploaded medicals and pcc on 7 Nov after CO contact on 15 Oct. Any clue when should I get the grant? Any lead would help in keeping me positive. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy

wrecker said:


> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Go to the website, enter your credentials and you should be able to download your medical completion certificate as a pdf. You can then upload the PDF in your Immi Account.
> 
> This is not a mandatory step. It is optional. This was done by a few applicants around July who received CO Contact even though they had valid medicals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for sharing this information.

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing this information.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


No problem. Anytime. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I've resorted to reading AAT (administrative appeals tribunal) decisions on partner visas (you can see I have searched "820 visas" and sorted by "date"):
> AustLII: 609 documents found for (820 visa )
> 
> It is fascinating to read the AAT explain their reasoning, to see how applicants have tried to deceive DHA (some are really hilarious and outlandish), and some really sad cases (like folks who have got PR / citizenship based on false info, and have it revoked after 5, 10, 15 years when it comes to light).
> 
> I haven't read up on 189/190 ones yet, but I'm sure they are just as interesting.


Thanks a lot for this, very interesting material! :yo:


----------



## ryanking

Hi all , my medicals have been deferred for additional tests - 603 , which might take 3 months to get cleared. I got my invite this nov-11 and yet to lodge visa. Now am very confused how to proceed.. 
1. Should i wait until i get medical clearance ( this invite will get expired and i have to wait for another invite)
2. Can i proceed with visa lodge with the same hap id ? 

It is so unfortunate and am completely confused now. Please help out guys. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

I am still waiting for the day to be able to get my health checks done.

And now a lot of things come to mind. Paranoia.
So, what are the chances of getting your visa application denied/rejected? If so, what were the usual reasons as to why?

:fingerscrossed::confused2::noidea:


----------



## wrecker

ryanking said:


> Hi all , my medicals have been deferred for additional tests - 603 , which might take 3 months to get cleared. I got my invite this nov-11 and yet to lodge visa. Now am very confused how to proceed..
> 1. Should i wait until i get medical clearance ( this invite will get expired and i have to wait for another invite)
> 2. Can i proceed with visa lodge with the same hap id ?
> 
> It is so unfortunate and am completely confused now. Please help out guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


603 is for possible TB history. Why don't you check with a local doctor, get tested for any TB related infections/bacteria/virus to see what could be a possible issue. If nothing, go ahead and lodge visa. If there is something, you will need to take a call.

If I am not wrong, you also had some issue with claiming 2 years in EOI that ACS had deducted, although they weren't affecting your points. 

Since your case is getting complex, and this is an important life decision, I would seriously suggest consulting an immigration lawyer, preferably based out of australia, specializing in medical cases to help you out. 

All the best, man! It's going to be alright...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41

wrecker said:


> souvlaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please explain witch medicals website you are refering to?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Go to the website, enter your credentials and you should be able to download your medical completion certificate as a pdf. You can then upload the PDF in your Immi Account.
> 
> This is not a mandatory step. It is optional. This was done by a few applicants around July who received CO Contact even though they had valid medicals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh! So there is a possibility for a possible CO contact if you do not upload this letter, despite doing the medicals and entering correct HAP if in tour application form? Have you uploaded this letter?


----------



## wrecker

farooq41 said:


> Oh! So there is a possibility for a possible CO contact if you do not upload this letter, despite doing the medicals and entering correct HAP if in tour application form? Have you uploaded this letter?


Yes, I did upload this letter. It was just something that I read at the time and did since a lot others were doing it and wanted to avoid CO contact. I got what I asked for, avoided CO contact but got IACM. 

So, upto you to decide if you want to upload the document.


----------



## ryanking

Thanks a lot @wrecker. So just in case the local doctor confirms no issue, is it okay to lodge the visa with the hap id that is deferred. Bcos i have to undergo the prescribed tests anyway.


wrecker said:


> 603 is for possible TB history. Why don't you check with a local doctor, get tested for any TB related infections/bacteria/virus to see what could be a possible issue. If nothing, go ahead and lodge visa. If there is something, you will need to take a call.
> 
> If I am not wrong, you also had some issue with claiming 2 years in EOI that ACS had deducted, although they weren't affecting your points.
> 
> Since your case is getting complex, and this is an important life decision, I would seriously suggest consulting an immigration lawyer, preferably based out of australia, specializing in medical cases to help you out.
> 
> All the best, man! It's going to be alright...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

ryanking said:


> Thanks a lot @wrecker. So just in case the local doctor confirms no issue, is it okay to lodge the visa with the hap id that is deferred. Bcos i have to undergo the prescribed tests anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


There is a certain amount of risk in that as well. A local test might just give you some indication only for yourself. You will still need to clear medicals from an approved center.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

Folks -

It might sound unrelated to any specific case but still relevant to many of you. Australia needs tons of qualified immigrants to give country an economic boost. So, all of you , in waiting, have patience. It will come to you as long as your point claims are TRUE and health conditions are ACCEPTABLE. If there is something missing, CO will get back to you. By far Australian immigration is MOST SYSTEMATIC compared to rest of Developed WORLD. I am saying this from my own 13 year experience in USA and with detailed understanding on IMMIGRATION process of majority developed countries. 

I applied for my 189- Subclass application on 28th Feb, CO contact on June and Grant in October. I was delayed for Gengine reasons for not loading some of the required documents. So, no one to blame. Also, that was the time when election was underway and financial year was closing. 

Give or take draw a mental line that your grand is 5-6 months if DIRECT GRANT and 7-9 months in case of a CO CONTACT. There were a lot people in my time-line who made a it sound like "Sky is falling " because they had to wait 7- months for their grant. That was JUST child-ish. Don't go that route, take it easy and be busy with your life. Atleast, Australian Immigrations is not going to be SATURATED for next 6-7 YEARS.

I am NOT writing this post for DEBATE or Criticism; Just for your reference and peace of mind.....while many of you are waiting and wondering about your up-coming GRANT. 

Cheers !


----------



## intruder_

I second your views on the part where one can be certain if the claims made are true and substantial evidences have been provided a grant is guaranteed unlike US in current situation. Secondly Australian immigration is fair in terms of processing applications in order they are received and not earning extra money by providing an option for premium processing for quick results.


Wonderer-India said:


> Folks -
> 
> It might sound unrelated to any specific case but still relevant to many of you. Australia needs tons of qualified immigrants to give country an economic boost. So, all of you , in waiting, have patience. It will come to you as long as your point claims are TRUE and health conditions are ACCEPTABLE. If there is something missing, CO will get back to you. By far Australian immigration is MOST SYSTEMATIC compared to rest of Developed WORLD. I am saying this from my own 13 year experience in USA and with detailed understanding on IMMIGRATION process of majority developed countries.
> 
> I applied for my 189- Subclass application on 28th Feb, CO contact on June and Grant in October. I was delayed for Gengine reasons for not loading some of the required documents. So, no one to blame. Also, that was the time when election was underway and financial year was closing.
> 
> Give or take draw a mental line that your grand is 5-6 months if DIRECT GRANT and 7-9 months in case of a CO CONTACT. There were a lot people in my time-line who made a it sound like "Sky is falling " because they had to wait 7- months for their grant. That was JUST child-ish. Don't go that route, take it easy and be busy with your life. Atleast, Australian Immigrations is not going to be SATURATED for next 6-7 YEARS.
> 
> I am NOT writing this post for DEBATE or Criticism; Just for your reference and peace of mind.....while many of you are waiting and wondering about your up-coming GRANT.
> 
> Cheers !


----------



## Saba Akbar

I lodged the application for 189 on Oct 3. Currently I am on bridging A visa (previously I had 485- post study work visa). Now I have gotten admission in a PhD program here. Can I start the program while on bridging or do I need to get a student visa?

If I get the student visa, will it in any way affect PR application?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Saba Akbar said:


> I lodged the application for 189 on Oct 3. Currently I am on bridging A visa (previously I had 485- post study work visa). Now I have gotten admission in a PhD program here. Can I start the program while on bridging or do I need to get a student visa?
> 
> If I get the student visa, will it in any way affect PR application?


Congrats on getting admitted to a PhD program - not too sure if you have study rights on your Bridging Visa A - probably best to check with a MARA agent.

If you get the student visa after your PR visa, it will replace your PR (so you will have to withdraw your student visa application if you get PR).


----------



## rahulshyam79

Hi Experts,

Today I received an email about immi assessment commencement with an attachment.

The attachment mentions that copies should be certified.









I submitted the following which were used for skill assessment as certified true copies 

Passport 
Degree and mark sheets
Stats declaration 

All other documents like pay slips, form 16 , employment letters etc are all uploaded as colored pdfs.

I know this has been discussed several times on the forum but makes me anxious now .

Has anyone got grant recently with uploading colored documents and not stamped as certified true copies?

Regards 
Rahul



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Today I received an email about immi assessment commencement with an attachment.
> 
> The attachment mentions that copies should be certified.
> 
> View attachment 89626
> 
> 
> I submitted the following which were used for skill assessment as certified true copies
> 
> Passport
> Degree and mark sheets
> Stats declaration
> 
> All other documents like pay slips, form 16 , employment letters etc are all uploaded as colored pdfs.
> 
> I know this has been discussed several times on the forum but makes me anxious now .
> 
> Has anyone got grant recently with uploading colored documents and not stamped as certified true copies?
> 
> Regards
> Rahul
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they ask for any additional documents?

Or was it just a standard immi assessment commencement mail?


----------



## rahulshyam79

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Did they ask for any additional documents?
> 
> 
> 
> Or was it just a standard immi assessment commencement mail?




Just the standard immi assessment commencement email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rahulshyam79 said:


> Just the standard immi assessment commencement email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you should be all good  

Good quality colored scans should be fine.


----------



## rahulshyam79

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Then you should be all good
> 
> 
> 
> Good quality colored scans should be fine.




Ok thats good to know . Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

rahulshyam79 said:


> Ok thats good to know . Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your visa lodge date?


----------



## rahulshyam79

csdhan said:


> What is your visa lodge date?




Sep 3 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rahulshyam79 said:


> Sep 3 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put it in your forum signature if you're okay with that mate - then easy for all of us who lodged this second half of the year to keep track of each other


----------



## rahulshyam79

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Put it in your forum signature if you're okay with that mate - then easy for all of us who lodged this second half of the year to keep track of each other




Sure will do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

Hi All,

I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).

Timelines in my signature.
No partner points
PCC for 3 countries
Employment points claimed for 3 companies.

I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.

Thanks a lot


----------



## farooq41

Congratulations Shekar! All the best


----------



## abhishekshroff

shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot




Could you share your timeline please?! Can’t see your signature through the app here 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## shekar.ym

abhishekshroff said:


> Could you share your timeline please?! Can’t see your signature through the app here
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
> QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
> QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
> Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age 25 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points
Experience 15 points 
Total 75 Points
EOI: 18-June-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
189 Invitation : 11-Aug-2018
PCC: Done
189 Visa Lodge: 22-Aug-2018
Medicals: 18-Sept-2018
Grant: 29-Nov-2018 
IED: 14-August-2019 (1 year from PCC)


----------



## sammy163

shekar.ym said:


> Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Age 25 points
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 20 points
> Experience 15 points
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 18-June-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
> 189 Invitation : 11-Aug-2018
> PCC: Done
> 189 Visa Lodge: 22-Aug-2018
> Medicals: 18-Sept-2018
> Grant: 29-Nov-2018
> IED: 14-August-2019 (1 year from PCC)


Congrats Shekhar


----------



## abhishekshroff

shekar.ym said:


> Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> Age 25 points
> 
> Education 15 points
> 
> Language (PTE-A) 20 points
> 
> Experience 15 points
> 
> Total 75 Points
> 
> EOI: 18-June-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
> 
> 189 Invitation : 11-Aug-2018
> 
> PCC: Done
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 22-Aug-2018
> 
> Medicals: 18-Sept-2018
> 
> Grant: 29-Nov-2018
> 
> IED: 14-August-2019 (1 year from PCC)




You 189 folks are really lucky man! I love the speed at which it’s going for you guys! Enjoy this moment and all the best for the journey ahead


----------



## kkjuly15

shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Congrats 🙂


----------



## intruder_

Congratulations Shekhar on a quick grant, Thanks to you as well for addressing queries of fellow members. All the best for your future journey.


shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot


----------



## Bella_Sea

shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Congrats and good luck for your journey ahead!


----------



## Bandish

shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Many many congratulations.... Enjoy the moment... So new year in Australia 👍


----------



## rmd123

Rightly said.. People who have experienced US immigration know what wait is!!
All the best to everyone!!


----------



## Abysmal

Hello experts.. Need your guidance... My partner's occupation is an ICT BUSINESS DEVELOPMENT MANAGER.. Can he apply for 189 visa after the positive assessment??


----------



## shekar.ym

intruder_ said:


> Congratulations Shekhar on a quick grant, Thanks to you as well for addressing queries of fellow members. All the best for your future journey.


happy to help anytime


----------



## Optimistic_2018

Congratulations..!!



shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot


----------



## farooq41

shekar.ym said:


> happy to help anytime


Hey Shekar,

I have PM a query. Could you please reply on that?


----------



## rmd123

shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Congratulations! All the Best...


----------



## cssrivathsan

shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Congratulations for the grant !!!


----------



## shekar.ym

farooq41 said:


> Hey Shekar,
> 
> I have PM a query. Could you please reply on that?


replied


----------



## Shenali12

shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot




Congratulations  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajyegnesh

shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot




Congrats Shekar.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shivalidhawan83

jenvas said:


> Did you ask ACS to amend your result? I had a very similar experience and when I got my ACS assessment result, I replied back to them saying I am losing points because of this and asked if they will amend my result if I provide the documentation they require. They gave me 3 days time and I provided the necessary document. They amended my result and sent me an updated ACS assessment result. Hope this helps.



oh ok..yes I did call the acs toll free number and they have requested me to put the witness details in the India company stat document. can anyone share the template for getting india company experience printed on a stamp paper


----------



## ankur14

shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Many Congratulations to you and your family. All the best!


----------



## ankur14

It looks like CO's are focusing on backlog this week. Many cases were updated on 189 visa tracker of myimmitracker.com. Additionally, the workforce is focusing on clearing the 190 visa applications. Hopefully, next week they will start again releasing PR's for September applicants while clearing the backlog.


----------



## malik_mca

shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Congrats bro...


----------



## Saif

wrecker said:


> Yes, I did upload this letter. It was just something that I read at the time and did since a lot others were doing it and wanted to avoid CO contact. I got what I asked for, avoided CO contact but got IACM.
> 
> So, upto you to decide if you want to upload the document.


LOL wrecker, just dont worry, you'll get what you want at the right time. Until then, there is too mch to life than an Aussie PR ;-)


----------



## pinggaurav

*Need help with additional evidence*

Hi,

I have been contacted by CO for additional documents for which I need help from the experts. They have asked for "Bachelor certificate and transcripts" as evidence for overseas education. I have already attached my bachelor degree certificate and Marksheets. Should I attach it again or is there anything I am missing. By the way is there a difference between Marksheet and Transcript?


Regards

Gaurav


----------



## Saif

shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hey Shekar, very happy for you and family. Congratulations. If you dont mind share your future plans about migration. Best


----------



## Saif

pinggaurav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been contacted by CO for additional documents for which I need help from the experts. They have asked for "Bachelor certificate and transcripts" as evidence for overseas education. I have already attached my bachelor degree certificate and Marksheets. Should I attach it again or is there anything I am missing. By the way is there a difference between Marksheet and Transcript?
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gaurav


Marksheet is the same as transcript. Change the file name without spaces and special characters and reload. Best.


----------



## Vin100

Guys, is something wrong with immitracker? I cant see my own case there under consolidated visa tracker or under Indian applicants tracker , even though I can see it under the my cases tab.


----------



## wrecker

pinggaurav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been contacted by CO for additional documents for which I need help from the experts. They have asked for "Bachelor certificate and transcripts" as evidence for overseas education. I have already attached my bachelor degree certificate and Marksheets. Should I attach it again or is there anything I am missing. By the way is there a difference between Marksheet and Transcript?
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gaurav


Yes transcripts are different from marksheets. Transcript just give the name of subject and total number of hours spent learning the subject in school. You will need to ask your college for transcripts. They need to be certified, stamped and signed.

Attach the bachelors degree certificate and transcripts again and let the CO know that youbhave uploaded the documents as requested. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## utopia1987

saifsd said:


> Marksheet is the same as transcript. Change the file name without spaces and special characters and reload. Best.


Marksheet is not the same as Transcript. In US, Australia, etc. Transcripts are considered more of an official document as compared to marksheets.

You will have to get Transcripts from your university.


----------



## Bandish

Vin100 said:


> Guys, is something wrong with immitracker? I cant see my own case there under consolidated visa tracker or under Indian applicants tracker , even though I can see it under the my cases tab.


Have u lodged your visa already?


----------



## Jascha

Hi All

Are the documents uploaded after submitting the applications will be under "other documents" or they can be uploaded under each category separately?

Document limit of 60 is for each applicant or for all applicant together?


----------



## wrecker

Jascha said:


> Hi All
> 
> Are the documents uploaded after submitting the applications will be under "other documents" or they can be uploaded under each category separately?
> 
> Document limit of 60 is for each applicant or for all applicant together?


60 for each applicant. As far as I know, you can upload under relevant sections. Don't know if that's changed after 1st July, when the system underwent some changes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41

utopia1987 said:


> Marksheet is not the same as Transcript. In US, Australia, etc. Transcripts are considered more of an official document as compared to marksheets.
> 
> You will have to get Transcripts from your university.


I second the thought. Transcripts are not the same as marksheet. You need to request your university, check if there is an online facility from your university for request and payment.


----------



## farooq41

Jascha said:


> Hi All
> 
> Are the documents uploaded after submitting the applications will be under "other documents" or they can be uploaded under each category separately?
> 
> Document limit of 60 is for each applicant or for all applicant together?


They can be uploaded under each section as well.


----------



## Vin100

Bandish said:


> Have u lodged your visa already?


Yes

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

utopia1987 said:


> Marksheet is not the same as Transcript. In US, Australia, etc. Transcripts are considered more of an official document as compared to marksheets.
> 
> You will have to get Transcripts from your university.


As per google, Transcript is :

Definition: A transcript is documentation of a student's permanent academic. record, which usually means all courses taken, all grades received, all honors. received, and degrees conferred to a student. Also Known As: school transcript, academic transcript, college transcript, academic record.

In United States education, a transcript is a copy of a student's permanent academic record, which usually means all courses taken, all grades received, all honors received and degrees conferred to a student from the first day of school to the current school year.

So, as far as I understand, if you have a consolidated marksheet from university mentioning all subjects and marks and the degree conferred, then it should ideally be sufficient. Plus, it should be in English as per Australian PR requirements.

Please add your thoughts.


----------



## Bandish

Vin100 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk



The "State" column (last column) is inactive in your case. By default myimmitracker shows active cases only under consolidated visa tracker. Hope this helps.


----------



## sameer_vbd

shekar.ym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that with god's grace, we received our 189 Visa grant today. 3 applicants in total (self, spouse and kid).
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> No partner points
> PCC for 3 countries
> Employment points claimed for 3 companies.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum. This forum has been super helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot




Congratulations Shekar,
Small query. How did your IED calculated considering three PCC into the account? Currently residing country PCC or first received one?


----------



## Saif

farooq41 said:


> They can be uploaded under each section as well.


I think OPs problem is different, we (I'm talking about Indians especially) have all submitted marksheets under the transcripts head and this is the first time I have seen a CO emphasizing as well as asking for the transcripts and not accepting the marksheets uploaded.
The statement/request for "*Certificates *and transcripts" gives me a feeling the CO is not able to access the edu documents uploaded by OP.
Most COs handle cases for the same countries and they know what is coming from India for example. So unless there is another issue such as OP showing work/employment during the same period as *studies*, I dont think the COs are able to *see *the educational docs provided by him. This is just my understanding.

Best,
saif


----------



## Jascha

farooq41 said:


> They can be uploaded under each section as well.


Thats great!!Thank you so much..


----------



## Saif

wrecker said:


> 60 for each applicant. As far as I know, you can upload under relevant sections. Don't know if that's changed after 1st July, when the system underwent some changes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Relevant sections are still available, I uploaded a bank statement under Employment this month.


----------



## Vin100

Bandish said:


> The "State" column (last column) is inactive in your case. By default myimmitracker shows active cases only under consolidated visa tracker. Hope this helps.


Ya right. I didnt realise this until my own case started missing 

Also is there a way to make my state active again?

Thanks.


----------



## abhishekshroff

Bandish said:


> As per google, Transcript is :
> 
> 
> 
> Definition: A transcript is documentation of a student's permanent academic. record, which usually means all courses taken, all grades received, all honors. received, and degrees conferred to a student. Also Known As: school transcript, academic transcript, college transcript, academic record.
> 
> 
> 
> In United States education, a transcript is a copy of a student's permanent academic record, which usually means all courses taken, all grades received, all honors received and degrees conferred to a student from the first day of school to the current school year.
> 
> 
> 
> So, as far as I understand, if you have a consolidated marksheet from university mentioning all subjects and marks and the degree conferred, then it should ideally be sufficient. Plus, it should be in English as per Australian PR requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> Please add your thoughts.




Hi Bandish, our MARA agent as well insisted that we use only transcripts and not marksheets because they have been instructed to upload only transcripts. Not sure if this is a recent change. But, this is what was communicated to us


----------



## ramanan42

Hi guys ... After ACS assessment I got promoted from role A to role B. 
In eoi I have mentioned role A and ACS .. roles and responsibilities letter has role A only.
Now in visa application I have to enter role A or Role B
Please suggest


----------



## its.kc

Yep, there is. Just click on "My Cases" then select the case you want to activate, then "Edit Case"



Vin100 said:


> Ya right. I didnt realise this until my own case started missing
> 
> Also is there a way to make my state active again?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## jenvas

Bandish said:


> As per google, Transcript is :
> 
> Definition: A transcript is documentation of a student's permanent academic. record, which usually means all courses taken, all grades received, all honors. received, and degrees conferred to a student. Also Known As: school transcript, academic transcript, college transcript, academic record.
> 
> In United States education, a transcript is a copy of a student's permanent academic record, which usually means all courses taken, all grades received, all honors received and degrees conferred to a student from the first day of school to the current school year.
> 
> So, as far as I understand, if you have a consolidated marksheet from university mentioning all subjects and marks and the degree conferred, then it should ideally be sufficient. Plus, it should be in English as per Australian PR requirements.
> 
> Please add your thoughts.


For Indians, usually we add the consolidated mark statement issued by the university right?


----------



## jenvas

ramanan42 said:


> Hi guys ... After ACS assessment I got promoted from role A to role B.
> In eoi I have mentioned role A and ACS .. roles and responsibilities letter has role A only.
> Now in visa application I have to enter role A or Role B
> Please suggest


Role B and add your promotion letter under work experience.


----------



## mavivj

Hi all,
I am the primary applicant and I have submitted my PF statements.

I am claiming spouse points. My wife had worked from 2006 to 2011. But as per skill assessment they considered from 2009 to 2011. 2009 to 2010 she had worked under company A and 2010 to 2011 she worked under company B.

We have collected the PF statement for the year 2010 to 2011(Company B). We are not able to collect the PF statement for the year 2009 to 2010(Company A). Do we really need to submit the PF statement for my spouse too if we are claiming points?

Please give ur suggestions


----------



## pinggaurav

Hi, I have another question. Additional evidence requested by CO needs to be uploaded in relevant section or under "Additional Documents"--->"Other Documents"


----------



## ramanan42

Thank you 


jenvas said:


> ramanan42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys ... After ACS assessment I got promoted from role A to role B.
> In eoi I have mentioned role A and ACS .. roles and responsibilities letter has role A only.
> Now in visa application I have to enter role A or Role B
> Please suggest
> 
> 
> 
> Role B and add your promotion letter under work experience.
Click to expand...


----------



## RockyRaj

pinggaurav said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by CO for additional documents for which I need help from the experts. They have asked for "Bachelor certificate and transcripts" as evidence for overseas education. I have already attached my bachelor degree certificate and Marksheets. Should I attach it again or is there anything I am missing. By the way is there a difference between Marksheet and Transcript?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Gaurav




Hi Gaurav,

Is that requested for primary applicant or dependent ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinggaurav

Hi, It has been requested for primary applicant


----------



## pinggaurav

*Where to upload additional evidence*

Hi, Can expert please confirm if additional evidence requested by CO needs to be uploaded in relevant section or under "Additional Documents"--->"Other Documents"


----------



## Bandish

jenvas said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per google, Transcript is :
> 
> Definition: A transcript is documentation of a student's permanent academic. record, which usually means all courses taken, all grades received, all honors. received, and degrees conferred to a student. Also Known As: school transcript, academic transcript, college transcript, academic record.
> 
> In United States education, a transcript is a copy of a student's permanent academic record, which usually means all courses taken, all grades received, all honors received and degrees conferred to a student from the first day of school to the current school year.
> 
> So, as far as I understand, if you have a consolidated marksheet from university mentioning all subjects and marks and the degree conferred, then it should ideally be sufficient. Plus, it should be in English as per Australian PR requirements.
> 
> Please add your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> For Indians, usually we add the consolidated mark statement issued by the university right?
Click to expand...

At least the consolidated mark sheet was considered during ACS assessment, in my case. People from India, who have already and recently received grant can confirm if they submitted consolidated marksheets or transcripts.


----------



## sahilb4uonly

Bandish said:


> At least the consolidated mark sheet was considered during ACS assessment, in my case. People from India, who have already and recently received grant can confirm if they submitted consolidated marksheets or transcripts.



I know atleast 3 people personally who got grant with consolidated marksheets and no transcript


----------



## Jascha

A quick query..

I have submitted health declaration form seperately thinking that I wont be able to submit my application before that.

But I got the Bupa appointment for next week only and looks like i am ready to proceed with the application by tomorrow. 

Can I submit the application with the HAP ID I have currently with me before the health examination? Or is it possible only after completing the examination?


----------



## farooq41

Jascha said:


> A quick query..
> 
> I have submitted health declaration form seperately thinking that I wont be able to submit my application before that.
> 
> But I got the Bupa appointment for next week only and looks like i am ready to proceed with the application by tomorrow.
> 
> Can I submit the application with the HAP ID I have currently with me before the health examination? Or is it possible only after completing the examination?


I think you can go ahead with the current HAP id as your application will be picked up only after your medicals is done at least according to current trend.


----------



## Bandish

abhishekshroff said:


> Hi Bandish, our MARA agent as well insisted that we use only transcripts and not marksheets because they have been instructed to upload only transcripts. Not sure if this is a recent change. But, this is what was communicated to us


Thanks for the info Abhishek. Hope its not a rule to upload transcripts in a specific format.


----------



## Bandish

sahilb4uonly said:


> I know atleast 3 people personally who got grant with consolidated marksheets and no transcript


great... That gives hope...


----------



## Jascha

farooq41 said:


> I think you can go ahead with the current HAP id as your application will be picked up only after your medicals is done at least according to current trend.


Is it so, ok, thank you.


----------



## sammy163

guys - not relevent in this group but i can see many top software professionals are here.

i am resignin from my organisation here. i have to handover my company laptop. how can i make sure i give them empty laptop. i mean delete history of files, folders , websites (did clear history, removed gmail account).

what else i can do such that i handover similar to the same like how i got it. sorry friends to post this point here. if its irrelevant pls ignore but dont report spam. 

sorry if any once again.

PM me.


----------



## Saif

Dillu85 said:


> guys - not relevent in this group but i can see many top software professionals are here.
> 
> i am resignin from my organisation here. i have to handover my company laptop. how can i make sure i give them empty laptop. i mean delete history of files, folders , websites (did clear history, removed gmail account).
> 
> what else i can do such that i handover similar to the same like how i got it. sorry friends to post this point here. if its irrelevant pls ignore but dont report spam.
> 
> sorry if any once again.
> 
> PM me.


Restore to factory...simple!

https://neosmart.net/wiki/restore-to-factory-settings/


----------



## sammy163

saifsd said:


> Restore to factory...simple!
> 
> https://neosmart.net/wiki/restore-to-factory-settings/


i dont have admin access with me. FYIP, please guide if any.


----------



## ozzzy

I see from immitracker that majority of the grants occur within 80-90 days, is it really the case? how was your experience ?


----------



## Saif

Dillu85 said:


> i dont have admin access with me. FYIP, please guide if any.


In this case you wont be able to install or uninstall anything including browsers which keep the critical data such as pwds, or format any drive. You need to talk to your IT to format the machine in front of your eyes before you hand it over to them. I did it once.

Check this out...

https://lifehacker.com/5625313/what-should-i-do-to-my-work-laptop-before-i-leave-my-job


----------



## csdhan

Guys, anyone added an ongoing education like Masters or Ph.D to immi application?

If yes, what all proofs you have provided?


----------



## malik_mca

*Need help about two questions*

Friends, I need your help on two parts:
1) Transcripts: I have uploaded my marksheets both front and back scanned. Front has subject code and marks obtained and back side has the details about the subject names. Will it suffice or I need to explicitly get the transcripts from University. All my university education is based out of India.

2) Wife's Name: I have two kids. In one of my child's birth certificate my wife's name is appended with my surname, however, no other document has her name as #### Malik. Should this be an issue? If yes, do we need to get the birth certificate rectified or need to submit an affidavit mentioning about the mistake in the birth certificate.


----------



## mohit231

ozzzy said:


> I see from immitracker that majority of the grants occur within 80-90 days, is it really the case? how was your experience ?




Is immi tracker paid or free?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitindia

Hi All,

The query is related to doc upload:
Can anyone please confirm if all docs are being correctly uploaded and if anything else is required:

1. Birth certificate
2. Character certificate - India and Aus PCC
3. Language Ability - English proof of 5 years education
5. Photo passport
6. Qualification overseas - Degree certificates, all engg marksherts, HSC and SSC marksheet.
7.Skill Assessment - ACS assessment pdf.
8. Travel Document - Passport copy
9.Work Experience Australia - Employment reference from company, All australian salary slips, Australia Tax statements, Offer letter ( still work here), RnR
10. Work Experience Overseas - Salary slips of previous companies, offer letter, resignation letters, RnRs, form 16 all years, Current company - Indian previous years salary slips, offer letter.
11. FORM 80

Please confirm if all details are correct. Highly appreciate your assistance!!

Sumit


----------



## Optimistic_2018

Since you don't have admin rights, you are least privileged with that laptop, however you can raise a format request(all drives) with your IT team with some justification. Typically they accepts and all the data will be erased from laptop.

Note:- It is note recommended to store any personal data in official laptop and all your browsing history and data transfer is being tracked by the IT team.



Dillu85 said:


> guys - not relevent in this group but i can see many top software professionals are here.
> 
> i am resignin from my organisation here. i have to handover my company laptop. how can i make sure i give them empty laptop. i mean delete history of files, folders , websites (did clear history, removed gmail account).
> 
> what else i can do such that i handover similar to the same like how i got it. sorry friends to post this point here. if its irrelevant pls ignore but dont report spam.
> 
> sorry if any once again.
> 
> PM me.


----------



## Optimistic_2018

Spouse points are claimed for the skill, not for experience. Hence PF is not mandatory for secondary applicant and ACS assessment letter should suffice. However you can upload the documents which are submitted for ACS assessment as supporting evidences. 



mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> I am the primary applicant and I have submitted my PF statements.
> 
> I am claiming spouse points. My wife had worked from 2006 to 2011. But as per skill assessment they considered from 2009 to 2011. 2009 to 2010 she had worked under company A and 2010 to 2011 she worked under company B.
> 
> We have collected the PF statement for the year 2010 to 2011(Company B). We are not able to collect the PF statement for the year 2009 to 2010(Company A). Do we really need to submit the PF statement for my spouse too if we are claiming points?
> 
> Please give ur suggestions


----------



## souvlaki

mohit231 said:


> Is immi tracker paid or free?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Free


----------



## souvlaki

Hi everyone, can anyone who got a grant or CO contact clarify if the way we name our files is crucial. 

I did not follow the way mentoined by many here and included characters such as ) + - ( &. 

Will this cause any issues?


----------



## Saif

souvlaki said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone who got a grant or CO contact clarify if the way we name our files is crucial.
> 
> I did not follow the way mentoined by many here and included characters such as ) + - ( &.
> 
> Will this cause any issues?


This is bothering me as well. I have not used any special characters but plenty of spaces for clarity. The file was uploaded and I noticed that it got updated with underscores replacing blanks and copies getting appended with a number. For example if i uploaded passport.pdf in 3 places the file name on the third position changed to passport(3).pdf so I guess it should be OK.
If it was that critical the system should throw you out upon submission, it did cry when I uploaded pwd removed ITRs saying the file was encrypted, I printed to PDF and reloaded and it worked. So there are validations in place.
But yeah, your question is a doubt with me as well. I dont think there should be a problem and dont want to reload all files to set a false alarm either...


----------



## Saif

malik_mca said:


> Friends, I need your help on two parts:
> 1) Transcripts: I have uploaded my marksheets both front and back scanned. Front has subject code and marks obtained and back side has the details about the subject names. Will it suffice or I need to explicitly get the transcripts from University. All my university education is based out of India.
> 
> 2) Wife's Name: I have two kids. In one of my child's birth certificate my wife's name is appended with my surname, however, no other document has her name as #### Malik. Should this be an issue? If yes, do we need to get the birth certificate rectified or need to submit an affidavit mentioning about the mistake in the birth certificate.


1. Should suffice unless the CO explicitly asks for transcripts.
2. Have a 'one and the same person' affidavit made and upload along with it.


----------



## souvlaki

saifsd said:


> This is bothering me as well. I have not used any special characters but plenty of spaces for clarity. The file was uploaded and I noticed that it got updated with underscores replacing blanks and copies getting appended with a number. For example if i uploaded passport.pdf in 3 places the file name on the third position changed to passport(3).pdf so I guess it should be OK.
> If it was that critical the system should throw you out upon submission, it did cry when I uploaded pwd removed ITRs saying the file was encrypted, I printed to PDF and reloaded and it worked. So there are validations in place.
> But yeah, your question is a doubt with me as well. I dont think there should be a problem and dont want to reload all files to set a false alarm either...



My file names have not been updated with any underscores :confused2:

Btw I read in the guidelines that you should not upload the same document more than once as a proof for multiple criteria. So you only need to upload your passport once.


----------



## intruder_

malik_mca said:


> Friends, I need your help on two parts:
> 1) Transcripts: I have uploaded my marksheets both front and back scanned. Front has subject code and marks obtained and back side has the details about the subject names. Will it suffice or I need to explicitly get the transcripts from University. All my university education is based out of India.
> 
> 2) Wife's Name: I have two kids. In one of my child's birth certificate my wife's name is appended with my surname, however, no other document has her name as #### Malik. Should this be an issue? If yes, do we need to get the birth certificate rectified or need to submit an affidavit mentioning about the mistake in the birth certificate.


1. I have read on this forum itself that Marksheets do suffice for ACS and actual VISA application. I have first hand experience of submitting Mark sheets for ACS, and did the same for VISA now. I see that since a peculiar CO requested transcripts to an applicant, other applicants start doubting if they uploaded Mark sheets. If you're not confident that you can produce them in stipulated time after contact start arranging for them just in case.

2. I hope you have mentioned that in questions asking about variations in name in VISA application and Form 80, also doesn't harm to get an affidavit for 'One and the same person' and upload up-front.


----------



## intruder_

souvlaki said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone who got a grant or CO contact clarify if the way we name our files is crucial.
> 
> I did not follow the way mentoined by many here and included characters such as ) + - ( &.
> 
> Will this cause any issues?


DHA clearly mentions about use of alphanumeric characters with allowance of underscore and hyphen for filenames. Someone reported that when they upload files with filenames having spaces the system added underscore advertently, similarly people with same oversights have received Grant successfully and didn't have to upload documents again. 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...s-spaces-dashes-filenames.html?t=667993&amp=1

How are the names of documents uploaded displayed in your application?


----------



## rmd123

saifsd said:


> 1. Should suffice unless the CO explicitly asks for transcripts.
> 2. Have a 'one and the same person' affidavit made and upload along with it.



Hello
I missed this in my application. My child's birth certificate has only first name of my wife, no surname.
But the child's passport has my wife's full name. I did not upload any affidavit. Is this OK? or should I upload the affidavit now? Will it have impact on the processing, since I lodged my Visa on 10th Oct.
Any thoughts?


----------



## souvlaki

intruder_ said:


> DHA clearly mentions about use of alphanumeric characters with allowance of underscore and hyphen for filenames. Someone reported that when they upload files with filenames having spaces the system added underscore advertently, similarly people with same oversights have received Grant successfully and didn't have to upload documents again.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...s-spaces-dashes-filenames.html?t=667993&amp=1
> 
> How are the names of documents uploaded displayed in your application?


The file names remained the same after uploading. Please refer to the attached screenshot.


----------



## sumitindia

Can someone please confirm where PTE score card needs to be attached?
Or how it needs to be sent to DIBP??


Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## intruder_

Looks good, All the best.


souvlaki said:


> The file names remained the same after uploading. Please refer to the attached screenshot.


----------



## intruder_

sumitindia said:


> Can someone please confirm where PTE score card needs to be attached?
> Or how it needs to be sent to DIBP??
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


You would have been provided an option to send score card whilst booking the exam. If you already did no need to send it again. Secondly you can upload the downloaded score card and the email from Pearson confirming that score was sent.


----------



## Y-ME369

sumitindia said:


> Can someone please confirm where PTE score card needs to be attached?
> Or how it needs to be sent to DIBP??
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


If the CO needs it, they'll ask for it. No harm in attaching it as English language proof if you are yet to submit.


----------



## derawat

Even I have uploaded all my documents with space in the name as my Sister In Law did that way and already got the grant. Moreover spacing looks clean and PDF also opens fine so I really don't think that should be an issue as long as it had been uploaded to the case.


----------



## jamal_mia

*Need help for CO contact*

Dear All,

I want to know the below points. My agent has given me document "Request checklist and details". Now my questions are:

1) CO has asked for only "Immigration health examination." Does it mean CO doesn't need any other document? I gave all the required documents. So should I think that after doing the health examination nothing will be required?

2) Normally how long time does it take to get the grant after doing the health examination?


----------



## shekar.ym

pinggaurav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been contacted by CO for additional documents for which I need help from the experts. They have asked for "Bachelor certificate and transcripts" as evidence for overseas education. I have already attached my bachelor degree certificate and Marksheets. Should I attach it again or is there anything I am missing. By the way is there a difference between Marksheet and Transcript?
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gaurav


check if this is for you or partner .


----------



## shekar.ym

sameer_vbd said:


> Congratulations Shekar,
> Small query. How did your IED calculated considering three PCC into the account? Currently residing country PCC or first received one?


PCC of currently residing country


----------



## findavinash

*Visa granted*

Hi,

Very pleased to inform you all that we (myself and my wife) received our 189 grants yesterday after a long wait of 7 months. My details are below:
Anzco code: 261313
Lodge date: 23 Apr 2018
CO contact: 6 Sep 2018
Requesting for bank statements for my claimed work experience period and wife's functional english proof.
I had not uploaded bank statements at the time of lodgement but I had already uploaded wife's functional english proof.
Grant date: 28 Nov 2018
Location: India

This visa wait was very frustrating and taught me patience. I hope all of you get your grants as early as possible.

Regards


----------



## shekar.ym

malik_mca said:


> Friends, I need your help on two parts:
> 1) Transcripts: I have uploaded my marksheets both front and back scanned. Front has subject code and marks obtained and back side has the details about the subject names. Will it suffice or I need to explicitly get the transcripts from University. All my university education is based out of India.
> 
> 2) Wife's Name: I have two kids. In one of my child's birth certificate my wife's name is appended with my surname, however, no other document has her name as #### Malik. Should this be an issue? If yes, do we need to get the birth certificate rectified or need to submit an affidavit mentioning about the mistake in the birth certificate.


get the birth certificate rectified.


----------



## intruder_

Congrats and all the best for time in Australia !


findavinash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very pleased to inform you all that we (myself and my wife) received our 189 grants yesterday after a long wait of 7 months. My details are below:
> Anzco code: 261313
> Lodge date: 23 Apr 2018
> CO contact: 6 Sep 2018
> Requesting for bank statements for my claimed work experience period and wife's functional english proof.
> I had not uploaded bank statements at the time of lodgement but I had already uploaded wife's functional english proof.
> Grant date: 28 Nov 2018
> Location: India
> 
> This visa wait was very frustrating and taught me patience. I hope all of you get your grants as early as possible.
> 
> Regards


----------



## shekar.ym

ozzzy said:


> I see from immitracker that majority of the grants occur within 80-90 days, is it really the case? how was your experience ?


i got mine in 99 days..it depends on CO and also your documents.


----------



## shekar.ym

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The query is related to doc upload:
> Can anyone please confirm if all docs are being correctly uploaded and if anything else is required:
> 
> 1. Birth certificate
> 2. Character certificate - India and Aus PCC
> 3. Language Ability - English proof of 5 years education
> 5. Photo passport
> 6. Qualification overseas - Degree certificates, all engg marksherts, HSC and SSC marksheet.
> 7.Skill Assessment - ACS assessment pdf.
> 8. Travel Document - Passport copy
> 9.Work Experience Australia - Employment reference from company, All australian salary slips, Australia Tax statements, Offer letter ( still work here), RnR
> 10. Work Experience Overseas - Salary slips of previous companies, offer letter, resignation letters, RnRs, form 16 all years, Current company - Indian previous years salary slips, offer letter.
> 11. FORM 80
> 
> Please confirm if all details are correct. Highly appreciate your assistance!!
> 
> Sumit



what about PTE score card? if you are primary applicant, English proof of 5 years education wont help


----------



## shekar.ym

rmd123 said:


> Hello
> I missed this in my application. My child's birth certificate has only first name of my wife, no surname.
> But the child's passport has my wife's full name. I did not upload any affidavit. Is this OK? or should I upload the affidavit now? Will it have impact on the processing, since I lodged my Visa on 10th Oct.
> Any thoughts?


get an affidavit and upload it


----------



## shekar.ym

sumitindia said:


> Can someone please confirm where PTE score card needs to be attached?
> Or how it needs to be sent to DIBP??
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


Upload score card and also send it from PTE to DHA


----------



## shekar.ym

findavinash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very pleased to inform you all that we (myself and my wife) received our 189 grants yesterday after a long wait of 7 months. My details are below:
> Anzco code: 261313
> Lodge date: 23 Apr 2018
> CO contact: 6 Sep 2018
> Requesting for bank statements for my claimed work experience period and wife's functional english proof.
> I had not uploaded bank statements at the time of lodgement but I had already uploaded wife's functional english proof.
> Grant date: 28 Nov 2018
> Location: India
> 
> This visa wait was very frustrating and taught me patience. I hope all of you get your grants as early as possible.
> 
> Regards


congrats and good luck.


----------



## Bandish

findavinash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very pleased to inform you all that we (myself and my wife) received our 189 grants yesterday after a long wait of 7 months. My details are below:
> Anzco code: 261313
> Lodge date: 23 Apr 2018
> CO contact: 6 Sep 2018
> Requesting for bank statements for my claimed work experience period and wife's functional english proof.
> I had not uploaded bank statements at the time of lodgement but I had already uploaded wife's functional english proof.
> Grant date: 28 Nov 2018
> Location: India
> 
> This visa wait was very frustrating and taught me patience. I hope all of you get your grants as early as possible.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations... All the best...


----------



## shekar.ym

jamal_mia said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I want to know the below points. My agent has given me document "Request checklist and details". Now my questions are:
> 
> 1) CO has asked for only "Immigration health examination." Does it mean CO doesn't need any other document? I gave all the required documents. So should I think that after doing the health examination nothing will be required?
> 
> 2) Normally how long time does it take to get the grant after doing the health examination?


your wait time starts from the day you payed the visa fee and lodged the application.


----------



## jamal_mia

shekar.ym said:


> your wait time starts from the day you payed the visa fee and lodged the application.


ha ha. Thats true dear. Would you please tell me normally does CO contact for only one time or several times CO ask for different documents?


----------



## RockyRaj

findavinash said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Very pleased to inform you all that we (myself and my wife) received our 189 grants yesterday after a long wait of 7 months. My details are below:
> 
> Anzco code: 261313
> 
> Lodge date: 23 Apr 2018
> 
> CO contact: 6 Sep 2018
> 
> Requesting for bank statements for my claimed work experience period and wife's functional english proof.
> 
> I had not uploaded bank statements at the time of lodgement but I had already uploaded wife's functional english proof.
> 
> Grant date: 28 Nov 2018
> 
> Location: India
> 
> 
> 
> This visa wait was very frustrating and taught me patience. I hope all of you get your grants as early as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Congrats on your visa.

Could you let us know, In regard to functional English proof for your wife what documents did you submit in the first place prior to CO contact for the same and what did you submit after that regarding the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

jamal_mia said:


> ha ha. Thats true dear. Would you please tell me normally does CO contact for only one time or several times CO ask for different documents?


usually first time, he would ask for any docs that is pending. It will take couple of months for him to come back and look at your response. By that time, if there are any expired docs or needs additional verification he might contact you again.


----------



## jamal_mia

shekar.ym said:


> usually first time, he would ask for any docs that is pending. It will take couple of months for him to come back and look at your response. By that time, if there are any expired docs or needs additional verification he might contact you again.


Hmm ok dear. So I can consider that without medical no document is pending from my side right?


----------



## mohit231

Hi all

I have a quick question. 
My EOI with 80 points was submitted on 26th November and I’m planning to get married next year (around April). 
Is there a way I can add my partner in my PR application?

I have gone through some information and could understand that the other person should either be de facto partner or spouse in order to get added. 

Could you please suggest a way so that I can add her in this PR application. 

Thanks a ton in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmd123

shekar.ym said:


> get an affidavit and upload it


OK Thanks for the reply...
Also wanted to check, Will the VISA application submit/lodged date be changed if i am adding any documents now ?or it would still be considered as lodged on 10th Oct.


----------



## shekar.ym

rmd123 said:


> OK Thanks for the reply...
> Also wanted to check, Will the VISA application submit/lodged date be changed if i am adding any documents now ?or it would still be considered as lodged on 10th Oct.


lodge date wont change if you upload docs or update any details.


----------



## findavinash

RockyRaj said:


> Congrats on your visa.
> 
> Could you let us know, In regard to functional English proof for your wife what documents did you submit in the first place prior to CO contact for the same and what did you submit after that regarding the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had submitted all her transcripts and degrees along with a letter from university mentioning that the language of instruction as English. I re uploaded the same docs post CO contact.


----------



## rmd123

shekar.ym said:


> lodge date wont change if you upload docs or update any details.


OK Great! Thanks


----------



## yogjeet1984

kaju said:


> Rather than re-post spam, which simply re-advertises it and makes it harder for moderators to find, simply use the "Report a post" function - the exclamation mark in the red triangle on the top right of every post.
> 
> Then, all forum moderators will be alerted - although we do have lives and families outside of the forum too, (we need sleep sometimes too) and can't always react immediately.


Saw the Spam button a little late actually


----------



## sumitindia

shekar.ym said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> The query is related to doc upload:
> Can anyone please confirm if all docs are being correctly uploaded and if anything else is required:
> 
> 1. Birth certificate
> 2. Character certificate - India and Aus PCC
> 3. Language Ability - English proof of 5 years education
> 5. Photo passport
> 6. Qualification overseas - Degree certificates, all engg marksherts, HSC and SSC marksheet.
> 7.Skill Assessment - ACS assessment pdf.
> 8. Travel Document - Passport copy
> 9.Work Experience Australia - Employment reference from company, All australian salary slips, Australia Tax statements, Offer letter ( still work here), RnR
> 10. Work Experience Overseas - Salary slips of previous companies, offer letter, resignation letters, RnRs, form 16 all years, Current company - Indian previous years salary slips, offer letter.
> 11. FORM 80
> 
> Please confirm if all details are correct. Highly appreciate your assistance!!
> 
> Sumit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about PTE score card? if you are primary applicant, English proof of 5 years education wont help
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot!! Forgot to add that!!


Sumit


----------



## atifiqbal1985

sumitindia said:


> Thanks a lot!! Forgot to add that!!
> 
> 
> Sumit


Add Bank statement, Form 1221, and picture of all applicants.

All the best.


----------



## mongapb05

findavinash said:


> I had submitted all her transcripts and degrees along with a letter from university mentioning that the language of instruction as English. I re uploaded the same docs post CO contact.


Did u submit under other documents section prior to co ask? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dry_Brook

Guys! What is the contact no. of DHA to call from overseas?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Dry_Brook said:


> Guys! What is the contact no. of DHA to call from overseas?


Details are here mate:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/telephone


----------



## aupr04

*DHA Status Check Call!!*

Today I called DHA for the 5th time regarding status of my applications. Operator was not ready to look into my file and mentioned clearly that neither he is a CO nor has any access to CO. I got generic replies saying you are well within the official timeline... and Be patient.

#IAMC #200PlusDays

Is there anyone ever who has got a grant post Immi Commence Mailer!!!:mad2::mad2: Can you please share you timeline..


----------



## sameer_vbd

shekar.ym said:


> PCC of currently residing country




Thanks, Shekar!! Wish you all the best for future endeavours!!


----------



## harpreet22

I successfully applied for my 189 Visa yesterday. I have attached Form 80 with my application. Can someone please let me know if I have to attach Form 1221 as well? Is it a required document?


----------



## intruder_

It's not required but if you have it ready no harm in uploading it.


harpreet22 said:


> I successfully applied for my 189 Visa yesterday. I have attached Form 80 with my application. Can someone please let me know if I have to attach Form 1221 as well? Is it a required document?


----------



## harpreet22

intruder_ said:


> It's not required but if you have it ready no harm in uploading it.


All the fields are same as in Form 80. My agent did not ask me to fill the Form. Not sure why? Can they actually ask it later to provide this document?


----------



## intruder_

I have not come across cases where Form 1221 was asked. I am open to correction if anyone has actually seen any such scenarios.


harpreet22 said:


> All the fields are same as in Form 80. My agent did not ask me to fill the Form. Not sure why? Can they actually ask it later to provide this document?


----------



## Jascha

After the medical assessment, do we only need to mention the HAP id in the application form of visa lodgement?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> I successfully applied for my 189 Visa yesterday. I have attached Form 80 with my application. Can someone please let me know if I have to attach Form 1221 as well? Is it a required document?


It is not required, but recommended by DHA along with Form 80 / Form 1221 / CV for potentially faster processing. 

Sometimes they ask for Form 80, sometimes no, and all the other permutations - I would upload it to save the hassle of an additional CO contact. 

There are similar questions, and questions that are unique to each form - I suspect they are sent to different departments for security vetting if needed.


----------



## harpreet22

intruder_ said:


> I have not come across cases where Form 1221 was asked. I am open to correction if anyone has actually seen any such scenarios.


Ok, I will ask my agent. Also I had my medical done this year in Feb. So when I generated my HAP ID yesterday, it has reused Xray and Medical tests and required HIV only. Does this mean I have to get HIV test done only?


----------



## Vin100

its.kc said:


> Yep, there is. Just click on "My Cases" then select the case you want to activate, then "Edit Case"




Edit was on the top. Totally missed out. Thanks.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

Can someone please let me know if I can get my medical done on Saturday or Sunday in Melbourne?


----------



## shahid15

harpreet22 said:


> Can someone please let me know if I can get my medical done on Saturday or Sunday in Melbourne?


Call bupa medical visa in Docklands. Book an appointment for the next available slot which they will tell you. (or ask if its possible for your day of convenience). Expect maximum 2 hours of your time but normally gets completed in 1 hour.
Thanks


----------



## harpreet22

shahid15 said:


> Call bupa medical visa in Docklands. Book an appointment for the next available slot which they will tell you. (or ask if its possible for your day of convenience). Expect maximum 2 hours of your time but normally gets completed in 1 hour.
> Thanks


In my eMedical letter, it only says HIV required. Others reused as I had my medical done in Feb 2018. Which means I have to select only HIV in the list?


----------



## Ram3327

Hi everyone
I've applied with 75 points for ANZSCO code:233512. I lodged on Aug 16th, 2018. CO contacted me on Nov 8th, to send PTE score directly from Pearson login and I replied immediately that day itself. Does Home Affairs work in December?? How long is their holiday period?. Does anyone, who applied in August under 233512 code, got 189 visa granted?


----------



## sumitindia

atifiqbal1985 said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!! Forgot to add that!!
> 
> 
> Sumit
> 
> 
> 
> Add Bank statement, Form 1221, and picture of all applicants.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Why do we need Bank Statements? I hve Salary Slips as well as Form 16.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit
Click to expand...


----------



## sumitindia

Hi Guys,

Do we need to upload Bank statements(what all years and whats the purpose) if we have Salary slips as well as Form 16 for all years.

Thanks,

Sumit


----------



## itspuneetv

Ram3327 said:


> Hi everyone
> I've applied with 75 points for ANZSCO code:233512. I lodged on Aug 16th, 2018. CO contacted me on Nov 8th, to send PTE score directly from Pearson login and I replied immediately that day itself. Does Home Affairs work in December?? How long is their holiday period?. Does anyone, who applied in August under 233512 code, got 189 visa granted?


I guess most of them work till 20-ish December. 

I see many people being contacted by COs for PTE scorecard to be sent officially. Doesn't PTE send this when you book the test? For my case, score was sent to DIBP/DHA when I had taken the test.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sumitindia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do we need to upload Bank statements(what all years and whats the purpose) if we have Salary slips as well as Form 16 for all years.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sumit


It's to corroborate your salary slips (I remember a visa refusal decision where the CO states it is "easy" to forge salary slips). 

Salary in general is an indication of, 1) being employed, 2) being employed at the 'right' skill level. 

I uploaded bank statements showing my salary credit for the full period of my claimed skilled employment period.


----------



## adarshk111

With immense pleasure, I would like to announce that me, my wife and my kid got direct grants today. 
I cannot imagine how would I have figured out all the unknowns, if this forum was not there. I thank all the people who have provided valuable suggestions selflessly.

I worked in two companies, my current company underwent a merger, a name change, and all i had is a reference letter for RnR from a colleague(No HR letter).
I tried my best to give all the proofs I can for the name change, payslips, internal job profile description etc. I am grateful that the CO did accept all my proofs and gave me a direct grant.

All the best of everyone who is waiting. Immitraker updated.

Thanks,
Adarsh

Invite - Aug 11th 2018,
Job Code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Lodge Date - 5th Sep, 2018
Grant Date - 30th Nov, 2018
IED - 20th Aug 2019 ( One year from date of PCC)


----------



## sumitindia

adarshk111 said:


> With immense pleasure, I would like to announce that me, my wife and my kid got direct grants today.
> I cannot imagine how would I have figured out all the unknowns, if this forum was not there. I thank all the people who have provided valuable suggestions selflessly.
> 
> I worked in two companies, my current company underwent a merger, a name change, and all i had is a reference letter for RnR from a colleague(No HR letter).
> I tried my best to give all the proofs I can for the name change, payslips, internal job profile description etc. I am grateful that the CO did accept all my proofs and gave me a direct grant.
> 
> All the best of everyone who is waiting. Immitraker updated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adarsh
> 
> Invite - Aug 11th 2018,
> Job Code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Lodge Date - 5th Sep, 2018
> Grant Date - 30th Nov, 2018
> IED - 20th Aug 2019 ( One year from date of PCC)


Congratulations!!


----------



## intruder_

Congrats !


adarshk111 said:


> With immense pleasure, I would like to announce that me, my wife and my kid got direct grants today.
> I cannot imagine how would I have figured out all the unknowns, if this forum was not there. I thank all the people who have provided valuable suggestions selflessly.
> 
> I worked in two companies, my current company underwent a merger, a name change, and all i had is a reference letter for RnR from a colleague(No HR letter).
> I tried my best to give all the proofs I can for the name change, payslips, internal job profile description etc. I am grateful that the CO did accept all my proofs and gave me a direct grant.
> 
> All the best of everyone who is waiting. Immitraker updated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adarsh
> 
> Invite - Aug 11th 2018,
> Job Code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Lodge Date - 5th Sep, 2018
> Grant Date - 30th Nov, 2018
> IED - 20th Aug 2019 ( One year from date of PCC)


----------



## Ismiya

Anyone who got grant after signing form 815 ?


----------



## farooq41

Congratulations Adarsh! I have sent a PM.


----------



## Ismiya

Please kindly anyone who came across please reply for this.. anyone who got grant after signing form 815 ? 
And what is ur ied ( depends on medical or pcc )?


----------



## shekar.ym

sameer_vbd said:


> Thanks, Shekar!! Wish you all the best for future endeavours!!




Thanks man and good luck to you too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

harpreet22 said:


> I successfully applied for my 189 Visa yesterday. I have attached Form 80 with my application. Can someone please let me know if I have to attach Form 1221 as well? Is it a required document?




Good luck.
Form 1221 is optional 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

adarshk111 said:


> With immense pleasure, I would like to announce that me, my wife and my kid got direct grants today.
> I cannot imagine how would I have figured out all the unknowns, if this forum was not there. I thank all the people who have provided valuable suggestions selflessly.
> 
> I worked in two companies, my current company underwent a merger, a name change, and all i had is a reference letter for RnR from a colleague(No HR letter).
> I tried my best to give all the proofs I can for the name change, payslips, internal job profile description etc. I am grateful that the CO did accept all my proofs and gave me a direct grant.
> 
> All the best of everyone who is waiting. Immitraker updated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adarsh
> 
> Invite - Aug 11th 2018,
> Job Code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Lodge Date - 5th Sep, 2018
> Grant Date - 30th Nov, 2018
> IED - 20th Aug 2019 ( One year from date of PCC)




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmd123

Congratulations!! All the Very Best!



adarshk111 said:


> With immense pleasure, I would like to announce that me, my wife and my kid got direct grants today.
> I cannot imagine how would I have figured out all the unknowns, if this forum was not there. I thank all the people who have provided valuable suggestions selflessly.
> 
> I worked in two companies, my current company underwent a merger, a name change, and all i had is a reference letter for RnR from a colleague(No HR letter).
> I tried my best to give all the proofs I can for the name change, payslips, internal job profile description etc. I am grateful that the CO did accept all my proofs and gave me a direct grant.
> 
> All the best of everyone who is waiting. Immitraker updated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adarsh
> 
> Invite - Aug 11th 2018,
> Job Code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Lodge Date - 5th Sep, 2018
> Grant Date - 30th Nov, 2018
> IED - 20th Aug 2019 ( One year from date of PCC)


----------



## harpreet22

In my eMedical letter, it only says HIV required. Others reused as I had my medical done in Feb 2018. Does it mean I have to select only HIV in the list? Please help


----------



## sammylee

*Please what is What is IACM?*

Please what is What is IACM?



wrecker said:


> Yes, I did upload this letter. It was just something that I read at the time and did since a lot others were doing it and wanted to avoid CO contact. I got what I asked for, avoided CO contact but got IACM.
> 
> So, upto you to decide if you want to upload the document.


----------



## wrecker

aupr04 said:


> Today I called DHA for the 5th time regarding status of my applications. Operator was not ready to look into my file and mentioned clearly that neither he is a CO nor has any access to CO. I got generic replies saying you are well within the official timeline... and Be patient.
> 
> #IAMC #200PlusDays
> 
> Is there anyone ever who has got a grant post Immi Commence Mailer!!!:mad2::mad2: Can you please share you timeline..


Yes there are lots. Most of them got grant around 10 to 11 months after lodgement, around 2 to 4 months after receiving the mail. 

Buddy, we just have to be patient now, although that's difficult to have. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlebirdie

*Traveling while visa being processed?*

Hi all, 

Does anyone know if I can travel while my 189 is being processed? 

At the moment, my 485 is still in effect until 2020, but still feeling a bit unsure whether I need to obtain a BVB prior to leaving the country for couple weeks. 

Thanks guys


----------



## wrecker

sammylee said:


> Please what is What is IACM?


Immi Assessment Commence Mail. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Littlebirdie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know if I can travel while my 189 is being processed?
> 
> At the moment, my 485 is still in effect until 2020, but still feeling a bit unsure whether I need to obtain a BVB prior to leaving the country for couple weeks.
> 
> Thanks guys


Assuming you have an inactive BVA at the moment?

Yes you can - I checked this with my MARA agent for myself.


----------



## aupr04

Littlebirdie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know if I can travel while my 189 is being processed?
> 
> At the moment, my 485 is still in effect until 2020, but still feeling a bit unsure whether I need to obtain a BVB prior to leaving the country for couple weeks.
> 
> Thanks guys


Yes, you can absolutely travel anywhere while your 189 is being processed.

BVB is only required when you have an active BVA and assuming you are on 485 so it wont be required.


----------



## harpreet22

My agent applied for my visa 189. The EOI was submitted by me. It is still showing as INVITED and Apply for Visa, can someone please let me know if I have to do something in SkillSelect? or just leave it like this?


----------



## csdhan

harpreet22 said:


> My agent applied for my visa 189. The EOI was submitted by me. It is still showing as INVITED and Apply for Visa, can someone please let me know if I have to do something in SkillSelect? or just leave it like this?


If your visa is recently lodged then wait for couple of weeks and see. Or else send a mail to skillselect support team. This is common known bug in the skillselect site.

If everything goes well you or your agent will receive mail that the EOI has been suspended.


----------



## harpreet22

csdhan said:


> If your visa is recently lodged then wait for couple of weeks and see. Or else send a mail to skillselect support team. This is common known bug in the skillselect site.


Thanks, I just checked it again, it says Lodged.


----------



## Littlebirdie

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Assuming you have an inactive BVA at the moment?
> 
> Yes you can - I checked this with my MARA agent for myself.



Thank you so much for your response, I really appreciate it. 

I rang DIPB this morning and the lady on the phone didn't sound too sure so thought I would double check with other experts on the forum.

Yea, the BVA is not active until the 485 expires which is sometime in early 2020.


----------



## Littlebirdie

aupr04 said:


> Yes, you can absolutely travel anywhere while your 189 is being processed.
> 
> BVB is only required when you have an active BVA and assuming you are on 485 so it wont be required.



Thank you so much for your response, I really appreciate it! 

I checked the information on the DIPB website but really hope I could get a second opinion on this so thank you . 

I was worried that I wouldn't be able to visit my parents during the visa processing, especially given the standard processing time takes about 9 to 11 months. 

Again, thank you.


----------



## Bandish

What message is written under health examination for you all? Is this the message:

*All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.*

Just wanted to know, as I feel this text has recently changed and earlier something else was written immediately after health clearance was provided.


----------



## farooq41

Bandish said:


> What message is written under health examination for you all? Is this the message:
> 
> *All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.*
> 
> Just wanted to know, as I feel this text has recently changed and earlier something else was written immediately after health clearance was provided.


I have the following:

*All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.

What is your lodge date?*


----------



## Bandish

farooq41 said:


> I have the following:
> 
> *All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.
> 
> What is your lodge date?*


*

Correct now I remember, this is what was mentioned earlier.
My lodgement date is 10-Nov-2018.*


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Littlebirdie said:


> Thank you so much for your response, I really appreciate it.
> 
> I rang DIPB this morning and the lady on the phone didn't sound too sure so thought I would double check with other experts on the forum.
> 
> Yea, the BVA is not active until the 485 expires which is sometime in early 2020.


Do not ever rely on DHA to give migration advice or assistance - they have been wrong before.

I have read a few cases where applicants have followed the advice of DHA over the phone, been refused, and the AAT affirming the visa refusal (unfortunately I don't have them on-hand to cite here - but I have got to page 12, and have read a few: AustLII: 310 documents found for (subclass 190))


----------



## Bandish

What document can be provided to prove experience if working in a family run IT startup company.
Would letters from clients on their company letter heads work and would it be required, to notarize those?
Or
Any other proofs are required?


----------



## aussieaspi

*Visa granted.*

Hi All,

I have been a silent member of this forum for sometime now and I am happy to share that my wife and I received our grant on 29th November. The forum has been very helpful so thank you all and good luck to those waiting.

Visa Subclass - 189
Visa lodged - 23rd May 2018
CO contact - 10 September for further proof of evidence.
Grant Date - 29th November 2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aussieaspi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum for sometime now and I am happy to share that my wife and I received our grant on 29th November. The forum has been very helpful so thank you all and good luck to those waiting.
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189
> Visa lodged - 23rd May 2018
> CO contact - 10 September for further proof of evidence.
> Grant Date - 29th November 2018


What further proof of evidence was asked?  

Thank you for posting and sharing your timeline - all the best!


----------



## farooq41

aussieaspi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum for sometime now and I am happy to share that my wife and I received our grant on 29th November. The forum has been very helpful so thank you all and good luck to those waiting.
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189
> Visa lodged - 23rd May 2018
> CO contact - 10 September for further proof of evidence.
> Grant Date - 29th November 2018


Congratulations!


----------



## aussieaspi

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What further proof of evidence was asked?
> 
> Thank you for posting and sharing your timeline - all the best!


Ah! My bad! 
Further proof of employment. I had submitted reference letter on company letter head but I was asked for further evidence so I had to provide PF statements, payslips and bank statements.


----------



## Bandish

aussieaspi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum for sometime now and I am happy to share that my wife and I received our grant on 29th November. The forum has been very helpful so thank you all and good luck to those waiting.
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189
> Visa lodged - 23rd May 2018
> CO contact - 10 September for further proof of evidence.
> Grant Date - 29th November 2018


Congratulations... all the best...


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys now I'm asking my consultant to make the visa payment on my behalf.

Will my VISA Credit card be accepted for payment?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

aupr04 said:


> Today I called DHA for the 5th time regarding status of my applications. Operator was not ready to look into my file and mentioned clearly that neither he is a CO nor has any access to CO. I got generic replies saying you are well within the official timeline... and Be patient.
> 
> #IAMC #200PlusDays
> 
> Is there anyone ever who has got a grant post Immi Commence Mailer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share you timeline..


There are people that get grants days after this email or months! It is individual and will be based on what checks they are doing on you specifically. If all your points claimed are correct and true and your documents are correct it will come, eventually! I understand your frustration though especially when people are getting grants so quickly now. Is it 200 days since immi commence email or since lodged? Who is your CO?


----------



## farooq41

vivinlobo said:


> Guys now I'm asking my consultant to make the visa payment on my behalf.
> 
> Will my VISA Credit card be accepted for payment??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Check with the bank, what is the limit. If total payment is within limits go ahead, else add money to your credit card account and then proceed.


----------



## vivinlobo

farooq41 said:


> Check with the bank, what is the limit. If total payment is within limits go ahead, else add money to your credit card account and then proceed.


Yeah Bro there is enough credit to make the visa payments.
Just would like to know if my visa credit card be accepted?? 
I had used the same credit card for engineers australia. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41

vivinlobo said:


> Yeah Bro there is enough credit to make the visa payments.
> Just would like to know if my visa credit card be accepted??
> I had used the same credit card for engineers australia.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Yes, I used HDFC credit card and it was accepted.


----------



## Rupi2cool

adarshk111 said:


> With immense pleasure, I would like to announce that me, my wife and my kid got direct grants today.
> I cannot imagine how would I have figured out all the unknowns, if this forum was not there. I thank all the people who have provided valuable suggestions selflessly.
> 
> I worked in two companies, my current company underwent a merger, a name change, and all i had is a reference letter for RnR from a colleague(No HR letter).
> I tried my best to give all the proofs I can for the name change, payslips, internal job profile description etc. I am grateful that the CO did accept all my proofs and gave me a direct grant.
> 
> All the best of everyone who is waiting. Immitraker updated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adarsh
> 
> Invite - Aug 11th 2018,
> Job Code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Lodge Date - 5th Sep, 2018
> Grant Date - 30th Nov, 2018
> IED - 20th Aug 2019 ( One year from date of PCC)


Congratulations


----------



## Jascha

In 1221, when we apply for 189, do we need to select the Details of your journey to Australia as "have applied for Migration visa".


----------



## hoandang

Can I create immi account before invitation? It looks like there will be a unique link for each invitation to create an account so wonder if it affects anything on an existing immi account?


----------



## teny.peter

Can i travel to Australia after lodging 189 visa. I am currently having active visitor visa


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

teny.peter said:


> Can i travel to Australia after lodging 189 visa. I am currently having active visitor visa


Sure, of course, I don't see why not  

Your 189 will replace all previous visas before it though


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Jascha said:


> In 1221, when we apply for 189, do we need to select the Details of your journey to Australia as "have applied for Migration visa".


Which question? 

Sounds right though.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

hoandang said:


> Can I create immi account before invitation? It looks like there will be a unique link for each invitation to create an account so wonder if it affects anything on an existing immi account?


Pretty sure you can, I used the same Immiaccount I used for my 485 visa that i did for my 190.


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Yeah Bro there is enough credit to make the visa payments.
> Just would like to know if my visa credit card be accepted??
> I had used the same credit card for engineers australia.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Visa/MC enabled CC and DC are accpeted. I head CC is the costliest option and Forex card the cheapest. I used a Visa enabled HDFC Forex card.


----------



## teny.peter

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sure, of course, I don't see why not
> 
> Your 189 will replace all previous visas before it though


Thank you, can I apply for BVA after I reach australia


----------



## Hayesling

Thanks guys


----------



## vivinlobo

saifsd said:


> Visa/MC enabled CC and DC are accpeted. I head CC is the costliest option and Forex card the cheapest. I used a Visa enabled HDFC Forex card.


Thank you Bro. Payment successful for my application took me like 3805 AUD. I will get some cashback on the card as well 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Bandish said:


> What message is written under health examination for you all? Is this the message:
> 
> *All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.*
> 
> Just wanted to know, as I feel this text has recently changed and earlier something else was written immediately after health clearance was provided.


It's the same as before. I received the same text. Nothing to worry...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rollodxb

Hey Guys,
So finally CO contacted us and asked to provide medical test results. Any idea if there is a possibility that they still might ask for more employment proof ? Asking because I was not sure if the evidence provided was enough ?


----------



## csdhan

rollodxb said:


> Hey Guys,
> So finally CO contacted us and asked to provide medical test results. Any idea if there is a possibility that they still might ask for more employment proof ? Asking because I was not sure if the evidence provided was enough ?


There have been instances where COs have asked for new things again in next contact. Just make sure that you have uploaded all possible proofs and don't take any chance. If you can procure some extra document, try it from now. PF Statemets, Payslips, Bank Statements, Employment Contracts etc etc.

When did you lodge and when did CO contact?


----------



## rollodxb

csdhan said:


> There have been instances where COs have asked for new things again in next contact. Just make sure that you have uploaded all possible proofs and don't take any chance. If you can procure some extra document, try it from now. PF Statemets, Payslips, Bank Statements, Employment Contracts etc etc.
> 
> When did you lodge and when did CO contact?


visa was lodged on 4 Sept and contact was on 29 Nov. I have given all the documents I had. Have asked for old company in India for some payslips but no replies from them. Agent says to not ask for anything and just wait.


----------



## Saif

rollodxb said:


> visa was lodged on 4 Sept and contact was on 29 Nov. I have given all the documents I had. Have asked for old company in India for some payslips but no replies from them. Agent says to not ask for anything and just wait.


Just submit what has been asked for and wait. Generally, this means other things were ok, but exceptions are always there with DHA. Good luck.


----------



## sameer_vbd

adarshk111 said:


> With immense pleasure, I would like to announce that me, my wife and my kid got direct grants today.
> I cannot imagine how would I have figured out all the unknowns, if this forum was not there. I thank all the people who have provided valuable suggestions selflessly.
> 
> I worked in two companies, my current company underwent a merger, a name change, and all i had is a reference letter for RnR from a colleague(No HR letter).
> I tried my best to give all the proofs I can for the name change, payslips, internal job profile description etc. I am grateful that the CO did accept all my proofs and gave me a direct grant.
> 
> All the best of everyone who is waiting. Immitraker updated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adarsh
> 
> Invite - Aug 11th 2018,
> Job Code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Lodge Date - 5th Sep, 2018
> Grant Date - 30th Nov, 2018
> IED - 20th Aug 2019 ( One year from date of PCC)




Congrats Adarsh!!!


----------



## Khushbu107

With immense happiness and after a struggle of 9 months and 10 days, I would like to tell you all that we have received our golden email yesterday. 

This groups was very helpful throughout our journey and I wish you all the best for speedy grants. My timeline is below.

ICT Security Specialist 
75 points (30 age, 15 education, 5 experience, 20 PTE, 5 spousal points) 

ACS - April 2018
PTE 1st Attempt - May 2018
PTE 2nd Attempt- June 2018
EOI - June 2018
Invite - July 2018
Lodgement- 27 July 
DIRECT GRANT - 29 November 

See you Sydney 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Congratulations and All the best for your time in Sydney !


Khushbu107 said:


> With immense happiness and after a struggle of 9 months and 10 days, I would like to tell you all that we have received our golden email yesterday.
> 
> This groups was very helpful throughout our journey and I wish you all the best for speedy grants. My timeline is below.
> 
> ICT Security Specialist
> 75 points (30 age, 15 education, 5 experience, 20 PTE, 5 spousal points)
> 
> ACS - April 2018
> PTE 1st Attempt - May 2018
> PTE 2nd Attempt- June 2018
> EOI - June 2018
> Invite - July 2018
> Lodgement- 27 July
> DIRECT GRANT - 29 November
> 
> See you Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

aussieaspi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum for sometime now and I am happy to share that my wife and I received our grant on 29th November. The forum has been very helpful so thank you all and good luck to those waiting.
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189
> Visa lodged - 23rd May 2018
> CO contact - 10 September for further proof of evidence.
> Grant Date - 29th November 2018


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

vivinlobo said:


> Thank you Bro. Payment successful for my application took me like 3805 AUD. I will get some cashback on the card as well
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

jamal_mia said:


> Hmm ok dear. So I can consider that without medical no document is pending from my side right?


are medicals pending from your end or are you waiting for CO to ask for medicals?


----------



## shekar.ym

Khushbu107 said:


> With immense happiness and after a struggle of 9 months and 10 days, I would like to tell you all that we have received our golden email yesterday.
> 
> This groups was very helpful throughout our journey and I wish you all the best for speedy grants. My timeline is below.
> 
> ICT Security Specialist
> 75 points (30 age, 15 education, 5 experience, 20 PTE, 5 spousal points)
> 
> ACS - April 2018
> PTE 1st Attempt - May 2018
> PTE 2nd Attempt- June 2018
> EOI - June 2018
> Invite - July 2018
> Lodgement- 27 July
> DIRECT GRANT - 29 November
> 
> See you Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats and good luck


----------



## vivinlobo

Hi guys, 

Anyone who applied for UAE PCC what did you enter in the field of

Certificate required by?? On the Dubai police website online form

Should I mention DHA or DIBP?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Khushbu107 said:


> With immense happiness and after a struggle of 9 months and 10 days, I would like to tell you all that we have received our golden email yesterday.
> 
> This groups was very helpful throughout our journey and I wish you all the best for speedy grants. My timeline is below.
> 
> ICT Security Specialist
> 75 points (30 age, 15 education, 5 experience, 20 PTE, 5 spousal points)
> 
> ACS - April 2018
> PTE 1st Attempt - May 2018
> PTE 2nd Attempt- June 2018
> EOI - June 2018
> Invite - July 2018
> Lodgement- 27 July
> DIRECT GRANT - 29 November
> 
> See you Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations..


----------



## spirecode

guys, invitation aug 11th, 189 lodged 24th sep. uploaded all docs from indian pcc to employment rnr ( official hr letter) , payslips, it returns, pf statements to bank statements all. since we are onshore only thing pendin is pcc, which pcc shud i apply? afp or normal without finger prints?


----------



## jamal_mia

shekar.ym said:


> are medicals pending from your end or are you waiting for CO to ask for medicals?


Dear CO has contacted and asked for medicals. So should I think that no other document is pending? Thanks a lot for your help dear.


----------



## sammy163

vivinlobo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone who applied for UAE PCC what did you enter in the field of
> 
> Certificate required by?? On the Dubai police website online form
> 
> Should I mention DHA or DIBP??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




DHA Australia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Can u share when u replied? And what was ur last updated date before grant ? 


aussieaspi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum for sometime now and I am happy to share that my wife and I received our grant on 29th November. The forum has been very helpful so thank you all and good luck to those waiting.
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189
> Visa lodged - 23rd May 2018
> CO contact - 10 September for further proof of evidence.
> Grant Date - 29th November 2018


----------



## Jigneshpatel1

National police clearance issued by AFP. We do not required to have a clearance with finger prints. Here is the link. Choose 33 later when asked 
https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au


spirecode said:


> guys, invitation aug 11th, 189 lodged 24th sep. uploaded all docs from indian pcc to employment rnr ( official hr letter) , payslips, it returns, pf statements to bank statements all. since we are onshore only thing pendin is pcc, which pcc shud i apply? afp or normal without finger prints?


----------



## sumitindia

Hi All,

Do i need to submit all documents and then move ahead or can few documents be submitted later also after paying fees?
Will the upload of docs be active once i pay the fees?

I'm waiting for my Bank statements and few affidavits to be uploaded which are important.
Please suggest asap.

Thanjs,
Sumit


----------



## vivinlobo

Dillu85 said:


> DHA Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro did you request the letter from Dubai police or moi? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

For UAE PCC what do you guys recommend a letter from Dubai police or Ministry of Interior? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do i need to submit all documents and then move ahead or can few documents be submitted later also after paying fees?
> Will the upload of docs be active once i pay the fees?
> 
> I'm waiting for my Bank statements and few affidavits to be uploaded which are important.
> Please suggest asap.
> 
> Thanjs,
> Sumit




You can upload documents after visa payment also.


----------



## Bandish

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do i need to submit all documents and then move ahead or can few documents be submitted later also after paying fees?
> Will the upload of docs be active once i pay the fees?
> 
> I'm waiting for my Bank statements and few affidavits to be uploaded which are important.
> Please suggest asap.
> 
> Thanjs,
> Sumit


Yes, you can submit documents after paying fees as well. 
If you have not provided at least one document under each category, you will have to give reasons for not providing and you can move forward to visa fee payment. 

Giving reasons for not providing documents is what I have read in this forum, did not get to see personally as I had documents for all categories.


----------



## farooq41

I think it is a working saturday! Saw a couple of grants reported in immitracker


----------



## onemufc

Can anyone help me out.
I applied for SC 189 on 21st August Got query on 26th November asking for Notarized PTE result which I have responded on the same day.

I have PCC in Australia and India as I have lived in both countries.
The PCC was done on 14th December 2017 AU and 11th December 2017 in India.

Should I get them done again?


----------



## simarjeet8567

Dear Experts,
I have a query, Can anyone please provide answer?

My wife passport doesn't have surname because First&Last Name mentioned in Given name in Indian Passport.

I am in progress of submitting 189 Visa documents. Please confirm if I update passport of my wife passport with actual Name and surname. So will it make any effect on my grant latter.


----------



## intruder_

As far entering details about name they should be entered as they are in the passport. Ideally you should have got the name corrected in the meanwhile when you were waiting for invite. Do you have enough time to get the names corrected?


simarjeet8567 said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have a query, Can anyone please provide answer?
> 
> My wife passport doesn't have surname because First&Last Name mentioned in Given name in Indian Passport.
> 
> I am in progress of submitting 189 Visa documents. Please confirm if I update passport of my wife passport with actual Name and surname. So will it make any effect on my grant latter.


----------



## farooq41

simarjeet8567 said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have a query, Can anyone please provide answer?
> 
> My wife passport doesn't have surname because First&Last Name mentioned in Given name in Indian Passport.
> 
> I am in progress of submitting 189 Visa This documents. Please confirm if I update passport of my wife passport with actual Name and surname. So will it make any effect on my grant latter.


I had the exact same situation for me and wife. I put all of my name in Family name and left the other name blank. If you click on the help beside the family name field it suggests the same solution.


----------



## sumitindia

onemufc said:


> Can anyone help me out.
> I applied for SC 189 on 21st August Got query on 26th November asking for Notarized PTE result which I have responded on the same day.
> 
> I have PCC in Australia and India as I have lived in both countries.
> The PCC was done on 14th December 2017 AU and 11th December 2017 in India.
> 
> Should I get them done again?


Why do they need Notarised PTE result? Has everyone done it Notarised??

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## sumitindia

Bandish said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Do i need to submit all documents and then move ahead or can few documents be submitted later also after paying fees?
> Will the upload of docs be active once i pay the fees?
> 
> I'm waiting for my Bank statements and few affidavits to be uploaded which are important.
> Please suggest asap.
> 
> Thanjs,
> Sumit
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can submit documents after paying fees as well.
> If you have not provided at least one document under each category, you will have to give reasons for not providing and you can move forward to visa fee payment.
> 
> Giving reasons for not providing documents is what I have read in this forum, did not get to see personally as I had documents for all categories.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## sumitindia

sameer_vbd said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Do i need to submit all documents and then move ahead or can few documents be submitted later also after paying fees?
> Will the upload of docs be active once i pay the fees?
> 
> I'm waiting for my Bank statements and few affidavits to be uploaded which are important.
> Please suggest asap.
> 
> Thanjs,
> Sumit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can upload documents after visa payment also.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Sameer!!


----------



## onemufc

sumitindia said:


> Why do they need Notarised PTE result? Has everyone done it Notarised??
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


When they ask something you give them.


----------



## sumitindia

onemufc said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they need Notarised PTE result? Has everyone done it Notarised??
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit
> 
> 
> 
> When they ask something you give them.
Click to expand...

Sure, thats true!


----------



## sharv

Hello everyone the maintenance on immiqccount says 2pm to 6pm but my agent is not able to do payment even now, is immiaccount still down or problem on our side?


----------



## onemufc

onemufc said:


> Can anyone help me out.
> I applied for SC 189 on 21st August Got query on 26th November asking for Notarized PTE result which I have responded on the same day.
> 
> I have PCC in Australia and India as I have lived in both countries.
> The PCC was done on 14th December 2017 AU and 11th December 2017 in India.
> 
> Should I get them done again?


Anyone?


----------



## ozzzy

How is it possible to notarize PTE result ? It is documet from website, there is no way notary to verify it...


----------



## Littlebirdie

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Do not ever rely on DHA to give migration advice or assistance - they have been wrong before.
> 
> I have read a few cases where applicants have followed the advice of DHA over the phone, been refused, and the AAT affirming the visa refusal (unfortunately I don't have them on-hand to cite here - but I have got to page 12, and have read a few: AustLII: 310 documents found for (subclass 190))



That's really unfortunate news to hear. 

Would you advise to apply for Bridging B before I travel overseas or do I simply reinstate Bridging A after coming back?

Thanks in advance


----------



## karthick1988

Hello Experts,

Please help me with my concern.

I've lodged my EOI with 70 points and my relationship status is engaged. My fiancee recently attempted IELTS and received competent score (above 6 each). Above all, she passed skills assessment too. If I add her to my EOI now, my points will jump up to 75 and I'll receive invitation on December 11. 

I know invitations are valid for 60 days and we're happy to register our marriage during that time. But my relationship status in EOI (engaged) & Visa application (married) will be different. 

So can you guys please advice on this?

Thanks!!


----------



## onemufc

ozzzy said:


> How is it possible to notarize PTE result ? It is documet from website, there is no way notary to verify it...


You have a copy of it and open the result in mobile / laptop and they verify it.

Thats what I did.


----------



## ozzzy

I doubt that public notary will authenticate like this, they usually witness public documents... anyway; I will wait and see, whether they will ask me. Just wonder, they have access from PTE itself, they can download same file as it is...


----------



## Mohammed786

How old were your PTE results when you lodged your visa?




onemufc said:


> ozzzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible to notarize PTE result ? It is documet from website, there is no way notary to verify it...
> 
> 
> 
> You have a copy of it and open the result in mobile / laptop and they verify it.
> 
> Thats what I did.
Click to expand...


----------



## jamal_mia

*Need help for CO contact*

Dears, CO has contacted and asked for Medicals only. I've done medicals. Now can someone please help me for the below issues?

1) As CO has only asked for medicals so should I think that I need not provide any other document? Is CO satisfied with all the documents that I've already submitted. Actually I submitted all the documents without medical.

2) At the medical receipt which is provided by the medical center, I have found just one letter of my name is wrong. I've called the medical center and they have told there is no problem with it, just the HAP ID matters. So it is ok?


----------



## Abysmal

jamal_mia said:


> Dears, CO has contacted and asked for Medicals only. I've done medicals. Now can someone please help me for the below issues?
> 
> 1) As CO has only asked for medicals so should I think that I need not provide any other document? Is CO satisfied with all the documents that I've already submitted. Actually I submitted all the documents without medical.
> 
> 2) At the medical receipt which is provided by the medical center, I have found just one letter of my name is wrong. I've called the medical center and they have told there is no problem with it, just the HAP ID matters. So it is ok?


 Did you submit bank statements or only payslips??


----------



## onemufc

Mohammed786 said:


> How old were your PTE results when you lodged your visa?


PTE exam was given on 04 Oct 2017. Visa application was on 21st August.


----------



## jamal_mia

Abysmal said:


> Did you submit bank statements or only payslips??



I submitted bank statement, payslips and tax return. Would you please tell me does CO contact for only one time and give the list of the required documents?


----------



## Vab18

jamal_mia said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you submit bank statements or only payslips??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted bank statement, payslips and tax return. Would you please tell me does CO contact for only one time and give the list of the required documents?
Click to expand...

Nobody can tell you the answer to that. If you have given enough information you should get visa grant in the next 3 months. If they require further information they will contact you.


----------



## sammy163

jamal_mia said:


> Dears, CO has contacted and asked for Medicals only. I've done medicals. Now can someone please help me for the below issues?
> 
> 1) As CO has only asked for medicals so should I think that I need not provide any other document? Is CO satisfied with all the documents that I've already submitted. Actually I submitted all the documents without medical.
> 
> 2) At the medical receipt which is provided by the medical center, I have found just one letter of my name is wrong. I've called the medical center and they have told there is no problem with it, just the HAP ID matters. So it is ok?


what is ur lodge date


----------



## sammy163

jamal_mia said:


> Dears, CO has contacted and asked for Medicals only. I've done medicals. Now can someone please help me for the below issues?
> 
> 1) As CO has only asked for medicals so should I think that I need not provide any other document? Is CO satisfied with all the documents that I've already submitted. Actually I submitted all the documents without medical.
> 
> 2) At the medical receipt which is provided by the medical center, I have found just one letter of my name is wrong. I've called the medical center and they have told there is no problem with it, just the HAP ID matters. So it is ok?


when did u lodge


----------



## sammy163

onemufc said:


> Can anyone help me out.
> I applied for SC 189 on 21st August Got query on 26th November asking for Notarized PTE result which I have responded on the same day.
> 
> I have PCC in Australia and India as I have lived in both countries.
> The PCC was done on 14th December 2017 AU and 11th December 2017 in India.
> 
> Should I get them done again?


what is pte notarising dear?


----------



## redsnape

Does anyone know how long will it take after a CO has contacted you and you have already uploaded the additional documents? How long will it take for the CO to get back to you again with a decision? 

Also, is there any chances of CO contacting you again if you have already been contacted once?

I had lodged my visa on the 2nd of August. Got contacted by CO on 29th of October. Uploaded my additional documents on 15 of November.

Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sammy163

vivinlobo said:


> for uae pcc what do you guys recommend a letter from dubai police or ministry of interior?
> 
> Sent from my g8342 using tapatalk


moi


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Dillu85 said:


> onemufc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out.
> I applied for SC 189 on 21st August Got query on 26th November asking for Notarized PTE result which I have responded on the same day.
> 
> I have PCC in Australia and India as I have lived in both countries.
> The PCC was done on 14th December 2017 AU and 11th December 2017 in India.
> 
> Should I get them done again?
> 
> 
> 
> what is pte notarising dear?
Click to expand...

Strange, right? Did CO ask him to sent PTE score to DHA via PTE portal? Can online documents be attested? I don’t think so 🤔

Regarding National Police Check Australia, I reckon it should be within 6 months.

Thanks.


----------



## csdhan

redsnape said:


> Does anyone know how long will it take after a CO has contacted you and you have already uploaded the additional documents? How long will it take for the CO to get back to you again with a decision?
> 
> Also, is there any chances of CO contacting you again if you have already been contacted once?
> 
> I had lodged my visa on the 2nd of August. Got contacted by CO on 29th of October. Uploaded my additional documents on 15 of November.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks.


It differs from case to case. Mostly if it is for simple reasons and requires no additional checks then they'll grant you with in a day or a month. For other things like score cards, employment proofs etc which requires going through the documents, you'll join the que along with the guys who have freshly lodged on Nov 15th, so you can expect your grant along with these guys. Typically, 2-3 months minimum. Maximum you never know, can be forever.


----------



## jamal_mia

Dillu85 said:


> jamal_mia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dears, CO has contacted and asked for Medicals only. I've done medicals. Now can someone please help me for the below issues?
> 
> 1) As CO has only asked for medicals so should I think that I need not provide any other document? Is CO satisfied with all the documents that I've already submitted. Actually I submitted all the documents without medical.
> 
> 2) At the medical receipt which is provided by the medical center, I have found just one letter of my name is wrong. I've called the medical center and they have told there is no problem with it, just the HAP ID matters. So it is ok?
> 
> 
> 
> when did u lodge
Click to expand...

24 August. CO contact was on 27 November. Normally does CO contact for only once or more than once? Asking for medical doesn't mean other documents are ok?


----------



## jamal_mia

csdhan said:


> redsnape said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long will it take after a CO has contacted you and you have already uploaded the additional documents? How long will it take for the CO to get back to you again with a decision?
> 
> Also, is there any chances of CO contacting you again if you have already been contacted once?
> 
> I had lodged my visa on the 2nd of August. Got contacted by CO on 29th of October. Uploaded my additional documents on 15 of November.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> It differs from case to case. Mostly if it is for simple reasons and requires no additional checks then they'll grant you with in a day or a month. For other things like score cards, employment proofs etc which requires going through the documents, you'll join the que along with the guys who have freshly lodged on Nov 15th, so you can expect your grant along with these guys. Typically, 2-3 months minimum. Maximum you never know, can be forever.
Click to expand...

Dear, if CO asks for only medicals, doesn't it mean all other documents are ok?


----------



## jamal_mia

Vab18 said:


> jamal_mia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you submit bank statements or only payslips??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted bank statement, payslips and tax return. Would you please tell me does CO contact for only one time and give the list of the required documents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody can tell you the answer to that. If you have given enough information you should get visa grant in the next 3 months. If they require further information they will contact you.
Click to expand...

I thought medicals and pcc were the last documents. As I submitted pcc and CO asked only for medicals, I thought I would not be contacted again by CO.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

jamal_mia said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsnape said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long will it take after a CO has contacted you and you have already uploaded the additional documents? How long will it take for the CO to get back to you again with a decision?
> 
> Also, is there any chances of CO contacting you again if you have already been contacted once?
> 
> I had lodged my visa on the 2nd of August. Got contacted by CO on 29th of October. Uploaded my additional documents on 15 of November.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> It differs from case to case. Mostly if it is for simple reasons and requires no additional checks then they'll grant you with in a day or a month. For other things like score cards, employment proofs etc which requires going through the documents, you'll join the que along with the guys who have freshly lodged on Nov 15th, so you can expect your grant along with these guys. Typically, 2-3 months minimum. Maximum you never know, can be forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear, if CO asks for only medicals, doesn't it mean all other documents are ok?
Click to expand...

We can’t predict it bro. CO understood you haven’t done your medicals so he informed you to do it. He might or might not have checked the rest of the documents. 

Let’s hope for the best!! 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Vab18

jamal_mia said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamal_mia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you submit bank statements or only payslips??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted bank statement, payslips and tax return. Would you please tell me does CO contact for only one time and give the list of the required documents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody can tell you the answer to that. If you have given enough information you should get visa grant in the next 3 months. If they require further information they will contact you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought medicals and pcc were the last documents. As I submitted pcc and CO asked only for medicals, I thought I would not be contacted again by CO.
Click to expand...

We are not CO’s so can’t answer that for you, however I’m sure it will be fine and like I said you will probably get your grant in 2-3 months now but you will need to be patient.


----------



## jamal_mia

aswinputhenveettil said:


> jamal_mia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsnape said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long will it take after a CO has contacted you and you have already uploaded the additional documents? How long will it take for the CO to get back to you again with a decision?
> 
> Also, is there any chances of CO contacting you again if you have already been contacted once?
> 
> I had lodged my visa on the 2nd of August. Got contacted by CO on 29th of October. Uploaded my additional documents on 15 of November.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> It differs from case to case. Mostly if it is for simple reasons and requires no additional checks then they'll grant you with in a day or a month. For other things like score cards, employment proofs etc which requires going through the documents, you'll join the que along with the guys who have freshly lodged on Nov 15th, so you can expect your grant along with these guys. Typically, 2-3 months minimum. Maximum you never know, can be forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear, if CO asks for only medicals, doesn't it mean all other documents are ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can’t predict it bro. CO understood you haven’t done your medicals so he informed you to do it. He might or might not have checked the rest of the documents.
> 
> Let’s hope for the best!! 👍🏻👍🏻
Click to expand...

Thanks bro. Now I can understand. Yes, let us all hope for the best. 👍👍


----------



## vivinlobo

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Strange, right? Did CO ask him to sent PTE score to DHA via PTE portal? Can online documents be attested? I don’t think so 🤔
> 
> Regarding National Police Check Australia, I reckon it should be within 6 months.
> 
> Thanks.


I think he meant to say notarizing PCC. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## onemufc

vivinlobo said:


> I think he meant to say notarizing PCC.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


No, I did not mean that.

The CO contacted asking for Superior English, I had already attached PTE result and sent the score using the Pearson portal to Australia immigration.

The CO still asked for PTE result, I responded with a Notarized copy if that's what he wants as the Original document was already attached.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

onemufc said:


> vivinlobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he meant to say notarizing PCC.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not mean that.
> 
> The CO contacted asking for Superior English, I had already attached PTE result and sent the score using the Pearson portal to Australia immigration.
> 
> The CO still asked for PTE result, I responded with a Notarized copy if that's what he wants as the Original document was already attached.
Click to expand...

Okay 👍🏻 So the CO didn’t ask for an attested copy of PTE score card, right?

Since CO requested this specific thing twice, I’d suggest you to check and compare the following things:

- please ensure the date of PTE exam in your EOI & your PTE score card is same

- Scores for each modules are exactly the same in both

- Test report reference number is exactly the same in both 

Thanks!!


----------



## onemufc

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Okay 👍🏻 So the CO didn’t ask for an attested copy of PTE score card, right?
> 
> Since CO requested this specific thing twice, I’d suggest you to check and compare the following things:
> 
> - please ensure the date of PTE exam in your EOI & your PTE score card is same
> 
> - Scores for each modules are exactly the same in both
> 
> - Test report reference number is exactly the same in both
> 
> Thanks!!


Double checked, triple Checked.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

onemufc said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay 👍🏻 So the CO didn’t ask for an attested copy of PTE score card, right?
> 
> Since CO requested this specific thing twice, I’d suggest you to check and compare the following things:
> 
> - please ensure the date of PTE exam in your EOI & your PTE score card is same
> 
> - Scores for each modules are exactly the same in both
> 
> - Test report reference number is exactly the same in both
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Double checked, triple Checked.
Click to expand...

Awesome. Let’s know when you receive the golden email 📧


----------



## redsnape

csdhan said:


> It differs from case to case. Mostly if it is for simple reasons and requires no additional checks then they'll grant you with in a day or a month. For other things like score cards, employment proofs etc which requires going through the documents, you'll join the que along with the guys who have freshly lodged on Nov 15th, so you can expect your grant along with these guys. Typically, 2-3 months minimum. Maximum you never know, can be forever.


Thanks. for the info. Well, CO requested for additional document to show evidence for relationship. So I guess I will join the queue from 15th Nov.


----------



## andy091913

Hi all

Urgent need your advise. I got 189 invitation recently and now lodging visa via immi account. 

I'm adding my wife as family member & include all required information, however when click next, system display error message as:

Applicant *my wife's name* is not eligible to be included as a family member due to one of the following issues:
They have a previous visa cancellation or refusal.
They do not hold an appropriate visa.
They have a condition on the current visa.
Their location cannot be confirmed.
They are an Australian citizen or a permanent resident.
The application will not be able to continue until the family member that is not eligible is removed from the application. 

I'm pretty sure that my wife isn't in any of the mentioned conditions i.e. past visa refusal, condition on current visa etc. as she never applied for Australian visa before. Has anyone encounter same problem?
Currently I could not proceed. Please help!!


----------



## hoandang

Hi guys, since DHA has redesigned their websites, this link http://www.border.gov.au/about/conta...nel-physicians is no longer available. Can someone please point me to a correct link? Thanks


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

andy091913 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Urgent need your advise. I got 189 invitation recently and now lodging visa via immi account.
> 
> I'm adding my wife as family member & include all required information, however when click next, system display error message as:
> 
> Applicant *my wife's name* is not eligible to be included as a family member due to one of the following issues:
> They have a previous visa cancellation or refusal.
> They do not hold an appropriate visa.
> They have a condition on the current visa.
> Their location cannot be confirmed.
> They are an Australian citizen or a permanent resident.
> The application will not be able to continue until the family member that is not eligible is removed from the application.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that my wife isn't in any of the mentioned conditions i.e. past visa refusal, condition on current visa etc. as she never applied for Australian visa before. Has anyone encounter same problem?
> Currently I could not proceed. Please help!!


Hi,

Can we please know if you used the option “client’s spouse will be included in a future application” when you lodged your EOI?

Thanks.


----------



## andy091913

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we please know if you used the option “client’s spouse will be included in a future application” when you lodged your EOI?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I've checked again my EOI, I've ticked Yes to "Are there any family members the client would like to include in future application" and Yes to "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?".

I've included my wife and my children in visa lodge, problem only with my wife. If I remove her, I can proceed with my kids.
I tried to change my wife's name and passport number just to check but system still shows same error, so that I think there should not be problem with my wife's passport or visa status.

Yesterday there was a system maintenance, so I'm thinking that is it system error that caused by recent maintenance?

Anyone encountered same issue? really appreciate your help.

Best,
Andy


----------



## devimaala

Has anyone submitted income tax records from India in visa application? If so which document should we attached form-16,ITR-V or ITR-1?


----------



## intruder_

devimaala said:


> Has anyone submitted income tax records from India in visa application? If so which document should we attached form-16,ITR-V or ITR-1?


Form 16, ITR V & 26 AS


----------



## sharath121k

intruder_ said:


> Form 16, ITR V & 26 AS


Will it be ok to submit only form 16. Do you think CO can ask other tax documents?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

sharath121k said:


> Will it be ok to submit only form 16. Do you think CO can ask other tax documents?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Upload form 16 when you Lodge Visa and attempt to gather other tax documents as there have been instances of COs asking for them. They are good third party evidence to prove employment for which points are claimed.


----------



## avinash_1432

Finally after almost an year Got grant 4 days back for myswlf, wife and baby girl. Updated immitracker. Very very happy and timely as I planned to be in Goa on holiday with friends. Celebrated this big milestone with key people. All the best to all of you and thanks to this wonderful forum for educating me and keeping me engaged. Cheers!


----------



## shekar.ym

sumitindia said:


> Why do they need Notarised PTE result? Has everyone done it Notarised??
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit




No. Uploaded color copy of pte score card and sent score card from pte site to DHA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

avinash_1432 said:


> Finally after almost an year Got grant 4 days back for myswlf, wife and baby girl. Updated immitracker. Very very happy and timely as I planned to be in Goa on holiday with friends. Celebrated this big milestone with key people. All the best to all of you and thanks to this wonderful forum for educating me and keeping me engaged. Cheers!




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

andy091913 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I've checked again my EOI, I've ticked Yes to "Are there any family members the client would like to include in future application" and Yes to "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?".
> 
> 
> 
> I've included my wife and my children in visa lodge, problem only with my wife. If I remove her, I can proceed with my kids.
> 
> I tried to change my wife's name and passport number just to check but system still shows same error, so that I think there should not be problem with my wife's passport or visa status.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday there was a system maintenance, so I'm thinking that is it system error that caused by recent maintenance?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone encountered same issue? really appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Andy




Try to continue with application after the maintenance window or on Monday. Else write to immi account technical support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Our pcc going to expire in one week so we r going to apply for new and if I upload before co ask by simply uploading in attach documents. Is it affect my last updated date ?


----------



## pcdfrost

Ismiya said:


> Our pcc going to expire in one week so we r going to apply for new and if I upload before co ask by simply uploading in attach documents. Is it affect my last updated date ?


If you attach a new document to you Visa application it will show you updated on that date. Why are you worried about update date?


----------



## Ismiya

Because i was first contacted by co on august I replied on the same day at that time my last updated date was august Since i signed form 815 My medical expired in 6 months so co asked to renew medical again in October . Then replied in a week so my last updated date changed to October. When august co contacted cases was cleared before few weeks i was not in that so I m thinking that i may proceed with oct co contacted cases. So i frontload pcc i may avoid one more co contact i hope . And if I upload then updated date again changed mean it will take more time again . That s y i m worrying ☹


pcdfrost said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our pcc going to expire in one week so we r going to apply for new and if I upload before co ask by simply uploading in attach documents. Is it affect my last updated date ?
> 
> 
> 
> If you attach a new document to you Visa application it will show you updated on that date. Why are you worried about update date?
Click to expand...


----------



## sumitindia

shekar.ym said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they need Notarised PTE result? Has everyone done it Notarised??
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Uploaded color copy of pte score card and sent score card from pte site to DHA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the answer!! However, when I received my PTE score, it was mentioned that the score will be sent to DHA. Now, there is no other option coming under the drop down as a recepient of PTE score to be sent to on Peasron Site.
Other than that I have attached the PTE score as an attachment.
Ill try to notarise score card if it's possible here which i think can be uncertain.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## bmstudybmstudy

Hi,
How important is the Aaadhaar card for one year old kid for the 189 application?
Is it a mandatory document? Please clarify. Kid is already in Australia in 482 visa. I could get that visa with Birth certificate and passport without Aadhar card. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi,
> How important is the Aaadhaar card for one year old kid for the 189 application?
> Is it a mandatory document? Please clarify. Kid is already in Australia in 482 visa. I could get that visa with Birth certificate and passport without Aadhar card.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


 I don't believe it is a mandatory document for any VISA application when it is not enforced within India yet. Importantly NRIs are fully exempted to produce Aadhaar for any verification. NRIs, although they are citizens of India, are not eligible for Aadhaar card if they have not stayed for 182 days or more in the last 12 months, preceding the date of application.


----------



## flaming_vines

Hi,

I have been a silent member here. Finally, it is time for me to update the forum. After 7 months of PR journey, we (myself, spouse and daughter) have received our grants today.

Please see timeline below:

ACS +ve (Code 261313): June 19, 2018
PTE results: June 21, 2018
EOI DOE: June 22, 2018 75 points - Exp(15), Language (20), Age (25), Educ(15)
Invite: Sept 11, 2018
Visa Lodge: Sept 25, 2018
Grant: 3rd Dec 2018

Thank you for all the members who contributed in this journey. And for those people who are waiting for their grants, especially those waiting longer than me, I sincerely hope you get your grants soon.


----------



## intruder_

Congrats !


flaming_vines said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent member here. Finally, it is time for me to update the forum. After 7 months of PR journey, we (myself, spouse and daughter) have received our grants today.
> 
> Please see timeline below:
> 
> ACS +ve (Code 261313): June 19, 2018
> PTE results: June 21, 2018
> EOI DOE: June 22, 2018 75 points - Exp(15), Language (20), Age (25), Educ(15)
> Invite: Sept 11, 2018
> Visa Lodge: Sept 25, 2018
> Grant: 3rd Dec 2018
> 
> Thank you for all the members who contributed in this journey. And for those people who are waiting for their grants, especially those waiting longer than me, I sincerely hope you get your grants soon.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

flaming_vines said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent member here. Finally, it is time for me to update the forum. After 7 months of PR journey, we (myself, spouse and daughter) have received our grants today.
> 
> Please see timeline below:
> 
> ACS +ve (Code 261313): June 19, 2018
> PTE results: June 21, 2018
> EOI DOE: June 22, 2018 75 points - Exp(15), Language (20), Age (25), Educ(15)
> Invite: Sept 11, 2018
> Visa Lodge: Sept 25, 2018
> Grant: 3rd Dec 2018
> 
> Thank you for all the members who contributed in this journey. And for those people who are waiting for their grants, especially those waiting longer than me, I sincerely hope you get your grants soon.


Looks like the 189 direct grants for applicants who lodged 2 or so months ago is proceeding at breakneck speed - awesome to see.

Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## vamsi01986

Congratulations and all the best for your future endeavors.


PrettyIsotonic said:


> flaming_vines said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent member here. Finally, it is time for me to update the forum. After 7 months of PR journey, we (myself, spouse and daughter) have received our grants today.
> 
> Please see timeline below:
> 
> ACS +ve (Code 261313): June 19, 2018
> PTE results: June 21, 2018
> EOI DOE: June 22, 2018 75 points - Exp(15), Language (20), Age (25), Educ(15)
> Invite: Sept 11, 2018
> Visa Lodge: Sept 25, 2018
> Grant: 3rd Dec 2018
> 
> Thank you for all the members who contributed in this journey. And for those people who are waiting for their grants, especially those waiting longer than me, I sincerely hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 189 direct grants for applicants who lodged 2 or so months ago is proceeding at breakneck speed - awesome to see.
> 
> Congrats to you and your family!
Click to expand...


----------



## devProgrammer(261312)

Hi guys,
I am new here.
Is there any order in which the files are processed? 
I am an onshore applicant with 75 points. (261312 Developer Programmer)
Invite: Sept 11, 2018
Visa Lodge: Sept 18, 2018

Health Assessment message: Sept 25, 2018
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

Case officer contact: NOT YET!
Grant: ???


----------



## devProgrammer(261312)

Congratulations mate!
Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## flaming_vines

devProgrammer(261312) said:


> Congratulations mate!
> Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


Thanks. Offshore.


----------



## Goki

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looks like the 189 direct grants for applicants who lodged 2 or so months ago is proceeding at breakneck speed - awesome to see.
> 
> Congrats to you and your family!


May be September is the lucky month  . AHh i still regret not lodging in SEP :faint:


----------



## vamsi01986

Ah! I feel the same, my lodge date is Oct 27th.fingers crossed!!


Goki said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 189 direct grants for applicants who lodged 2 or so months ago is proceeding at breakneck speed - awesome to see.
> 
> Congrats to you and your family!
> 
> 
> 
> May be September is the lucky month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . AHh i still regret not lodging in SEP
Click to expand...


----------



## sammy163

flaming_vines said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent member here. Finally, it is time for me to update the forum. After 7 months of PR journey, we (myself, spouse and daughter) have received our grants today.
> 
> Please see timeline below:
> 
> ACS +ve (Code 261313): June 19, 2018
> PTE results: June 21, 2018
> EOI DOE: June 22, 2018 75 points - Exp(15), Language (20), Age (25), Educ(15)
> Invite: Sept 11, 2018
> Visa Lodge: Sept 25, 2018
> Grant: 3rd Dec 2018
> 
> Thank you for all the members who contributed in this journey. And for those people who are waiting for their grants, especially those waiting longer than me, I sincerely hope you get your grants soon.


Congrats !! eagerly just refreshing my emails and login into my immiaccount like mad layball:


----------



## harpreet22

Can someone please help me with documents expiry after lodging an application?

I lodged my 189 visa on 29th Nov and I generated my eMedical letter, which has 2 tests status as 'Reused'. I had these tests done on 2nd of Feb 2018. I am going to get my HIV test done next week as it is required. Can you please let me know if my CO can ask me to get the medical done again as my medical will be expiring on Feb 2nd?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> Can someone please help me with documents expiry after lodging an application?
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on 29th Nov and I generated my eMedical letter, which has 2 tests status as 'Reused'. I had these tests done on 2nd of Feb 2018. I am going to get my HIV test done next week as it is required. Can you please let me know if my CO can ask me to get the medical done again as my medical will be expiring on Feb 2nd?


Depends on the CO mate - but generally PCC's and Medical results are valid for 12 months.


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Depends on the CO mate - but generally PCC's and Medical results are valid for 12 months.


Ok. so what should I do in this case? Just get HIV done and wait for my CO to contact?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> Ok. so what should I do in this case? Just get HIV done and wait for my CO to contact?


Don't see any other option, haha. Unless you are able to forcibly re-do the other two tests too?


----------



## bmstudybmstudy

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi,
> How important is the Aaadhaar card for one year old kid for the 189 application?
> Is it a mandatory document? Please clarify. Kid is already in Australia in 482 visa. I could get that visa with Birth certificate and passport without Aadhar card.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Any update on this please? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Don't see any other option, haha. Unless you are able to forcibly re-do the other two tests too?


I contacted Bupa, they advised that these tests are still valid. So not sure, anyway I was not aware that CO can ask it again so I booked the test already for next week.

Second query: Does it make any difference when we upload our documents after lodging the application? I mean does the CO check last updated date to contact or LOGED date to contact?

Because I am thinking to upload my relationship documents this month and to get my husband's medical and PTE done from India on 2nd and 3rd Jan as he is going to India on 29th dec. Or should I upload everything ASAP to get my application processed quickly?


----------



## bmstudybmstudy

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Any update on this please?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Intruder_ responded to this already. Thanks a lot intruder_

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Any update on this please?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


I saw almost many cases with passport plus birth certificate alone (esp NRIs).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> I contacted Bupa, they advised that these tests are still valid. So not sure, anyway I was not aware that CO can ask it again so I booked the test already for next week.
> 
> Second query: Does it make any difference when we upload our documents after lodging the application? I mean does the CO check last updated date to contact or LOGED date to contact?
> 
> Because I am thinking to upload my relationship documents this month and to get my husband's medical and PTE done from India on 2nd and 3rd Jan as he is going to India on 29th dec. Or should I upload everything ASAP to get my application processed quickly?


CO can always ask for Medical / PCC again if it has been more than 12 months since they were issued. Some COs have even asked for PCC's from folks who have spent substantially less than 12 months in a country - so there is a lot of autonomy that COs have. 

I don't think the last updated date matters: some applicants have reported getting a grant the day after or a few days after uploading additional evidence. 

It depends on your family priorities regarding the medical and PTE from India - presumably you are doing so cause it is cheaper? If you want the best chance of getting a decision finalised quickly, then the department advises submitting a decision ready application - aka so getting your supporting documents to them asap. I can completely understand why someone would want to get things done somewhere cheaper though. It is a personal decision.


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> CO can always ask for Medical / PCC again if it has been more than 12 months since they were issued. Some COs have even asked for PCC's from folks who have spent substantially less than 12 months in a country - so there is a lot of autonomy that COs have.
> 
> I don't think the last updated date matters: some applicants have reported getting a grant the day after or a few days after uploading additional evidence.
> 
> It depends on your family priorities regarding the medical and PTE from India - presumably you are doing so cause it is cheaper? If you want the best chance of getting a decision finalised quickly, then the department advises submitting a decision ready application - aka so getting your supporting documents to them asap. I can completely understand why someone would want to get things done somewhere cheaper though. It is a personal decision.



Thank you. Yes there are few reasons. First of all, we applied on 29th Nov and so we are sure that CO won't contact us before end of Jan. Secondly, of course it is very cheap in India as well. The another reason, it is so hard for my husband to take a day off as he drives a truck and last, it is hard to get a date for PTE test, December is booked already.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> Thank you. Yes there are few reasons. First of all, we applied on 29th Nov and so we are sure that CO won't contact us before end of Jan. Secondly, of course it is very cheap in India as well. The another reason, it is so hard for my husband to take a day off as he drives a truck and last, it is hard to get a date for PTE test, December is booked already.


Sounds like very wise reasons to support getting them done on the dates you have chosen  

It isn't always about a super quick grant, e.g. if you got a grant 1 January 2019 - would it change the date you eventually make the move to Australia? I'm not asking you, but just pointing out, it may not - so don't feel pressured to get a super quick grant either.


----------



## wrecker

Congrats csdhan, on the grant. Fantastic news bro! So happy for you...

All the best with upcoming journey

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

Hey guys,

Got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details are as follows,

ANZSCO 233512: Mechanical Engineer
Points : 75 (Age-30, Exp-10, Quali-15, English-20)
EA (CDR + RSEA): +ve (July 18) 
189 EOI: 13-08-18
189 ITA: 11-09-18
PCC- 03-09-18
Medicals (MHD) - 06-09-18
189 Visa Lodge: 14-09-2018 

*Direct Grant: 03-12-18* 

IED: 03-09-19.

Thanks everyone for your support and suggestions. Will be around to help a few like me...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

csdhan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details are as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO 233512: Mechanical Engineer
> Points : 75 (Age-30, Exp-10, Quali-15, English-20)
> EA (CDR + RSEA): +ve (July 18)
> 189 EOI: 13-08-18
> 189 ITA: 11-09-18
> PCC- 03-09-18
> Medicals (MHD) - 06-09-18
> 189 Visa Lodge: 14-09-2018
> 
> *Direct Grant: 03-12-18*
> 
> IED: 03-09-19.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and suggestions. Will be around to help a few like me...


Congrats to both of you 

So awesome to see the 189 pipeline moving so fast!!


----------



## ChandanaSai

All,

I am very happy to announce that I, my husband and my daughter received direct grants today. This forum is very much useful and special thanks to all seniors out there who have been helping others. 
My journey started long back in 2016 with IELTS one attempt and PTE 2 attemps to get the desired score.
Finally received ITA on July 11th and lodged visa on 6th August as Developer Programmer.
I have claimed points from 2 companies and have submitted a statutory declaration from my senior colleagues as I could not get R&R on company letterhead. I was scared if this will be a problem like many others in this forum. But I think since I have provided all other evidence like payslips (I did not have them for all years though), bank statements, Form 16, IT returns, company joining and appraisal letters, and PF statements for all years, I did not receive any CO contact. Sharing the same as it could be helpful for others.

I wish speedy grants to all seniors, I know the pain in waiting! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Please guide me to forum links which can be useful for me prepare for my entry and job search.

I have updated my case in immitracker.


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sounds like very wise reasons to support getting them done on the dates you have chosen
> 
> It isn't always about a super quick grant, e.g. if you got a grant 1 January 2019 - would it change the date you eventually make the move to Australia? I'm not asking you, but just pointing out, it may not - so don't feel pressured to get a super quick grant either.


Yes, I know but we feel very stressed while waiting for it.


----------



## Mohammed786

Congrats bro. All the best for your future endeavour. You have assissted me a lot in my journey so far😀



csdhan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details are as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO 233512: Mechanical Engineer
> Points : 75 (Age-30, Exp-10, Quali-15, English-20)
> EA (CDR + RSEA): +ve (July 18)
> 189 EOI: 13-08-18
> 189 ITA: 11-09-18
> PCC- 03-09-18
> Medicals (MHD) - 06-09-18
> 189 Visa Lodge: 14-09-2018
> 
> *Direct Grant: 03-12-18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IED: 03-09-19.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and suggestions. Will be around to help a few like me...


----------



## JG

csdhan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details are as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO 233512: Mechanical Engineer
> Points : 75 (Age-30, Exp-10, Quali-15, English-20)
> EA (CDR + RSEA): +ve (July 18)
> 189 EOI: 13-08-18
> 189 ITA: 11-09-18
> PCC- 03-09-18
> Medicals (MHD) - 06-09-18
> 189 Visa Lodge: 14-09-2018
> 
> *Direct Grant: 03-12-18*
> 
> IED: 03-09-19.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and suggestions. Will be around to help a few like
> me...





Congrats and best wishes. Looks like 189 has become a bullet train.


----------



## csdhan

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats to both of you
> 
> So awesome to see the 189 pipeline moving so fast!!


Thanks! Got a scare in between thinking that I was left off but it seems they aren't following the que properly. Still a very fast grant went compared last few months! Hoping the waiting guys too get their grants soon as I understand their pain....


----------



## wrecker

csdhan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details are as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO 233512: Mechanical Engineer
> Points : 75 (Age-30, Exp-10, Quali-15, English-20)
> EA (CDR + RSEA): +ve (July 18)
> 189 EOI: 13-08-18
> 189 ITA: 11-09-18
> PCC- 03-09-18
> Medicals (MHD) - 06-09-18
> 189 Visa Lodge: 14-09-2018
> 
> *Direct Grant: 03-12-18*
> 
> IED: 03-09-19.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and suggestions. Will be around to help a few like me...


Congrats bro! awesome news... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41

*Congratulations*

Congratulations Chandana & csdhan! all the best for your future


----------



## sammy163

csdhan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details are as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO 233512: Mechanical Engineer
> Points : 75 (Age-30, Exp-10, Quali-15, English-20)
> EA (CDR + RSEA): +ve (July 18)
> 189 EOI: 13-08-18
> 189 ITA: 11-09-18
> PCC- 03-09-18
> Medicals (MHD) - 06-09-18
> 189 Visa Lodge: 14-09-2018
> 
> *Direct Grant: 03-12-18*
> 
> IED: 03-09-19.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and suggestions. Will be around to help a few like me...


Congrats


----------



## bmstudybmstudy

Form 1229 is required for 189 application for one year old kid? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

ChandanaSai said:


> All,
> 
> I am very happy to announce that I, my husband and my daughter received direct grants today. This forum is very much useful and special thanks to all seniors out there who have been helping others.
> My journey started long back in 2016 with IELTS one attempt and PTE 2 attemps to get the desired score.
> Finally received ITA on July 11th and lodged visa on 6th August as Developer Programmer.
> I have claimed points from 2 companies and have submitted a statutory declaration from my senior colleagues as I could not get R&R on company letterhead. I was scared if this will be a problem like many others in this forum. But I think since I have provided all other evidence like payslips (I did not have them for all years though), bank statements, Form 16, IT returns, company joining and appraisal letters, and PF statements for all years, I did not receive any CO contact. Sharing the same as it could be helpful for others.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to all seniors, I know the pain in waiting! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Please guide me to forum links which can be useful for me prepare for my entry and job search.
> 
> I have updated my case in immitracker.


congrats


----------



## sammy163

guys one doubt, after grant, will the status change in "EOI skill select login" from "lodged to granted", then we get email stating " your EOI is removed? " please correct me.


----------



## csdhan

Dillu85 said:


> guys one doubt, after grant, will the status change in "EOI skill select login" from "lodged to granted", then we get email stating " your EOI is removed? " please correct me.


I haven't received anything as such and still the status is lodged in skillselect.

Received the grant letter directly and immiaccount shows received but as granted against our names.


----------



## sammy163

csdhan said:


> I haven't received anything as such and still the status is lodged in skillselect.
> 
> Received the grant letter directly and immiaccount shows received but as granted against our names.


granted against name ? which section it is.

also, immi status should change to " finalised" right?


----------



## Vab18

Big congratulations to those who have received grants today. All the best with your new life down under! 🙂


----------



## sharath121k

Hi all, I have just received case commencement email. Is this normal. Guys who got direct grant, did u also get such email?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

sharath121k said:


> Hi all, I have just received case commencement email. Is this normal. Guys who got direct grant, did u also get such email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Is it immi commence email??


----------



## Saif

onemufc said:


> No, I did not mean that.
> 
> The CO contacted asking for Superior English, I had already attached PTE result and sent the score using the Pearson portal to Australia immigration.
> 
> The CO still asked for PTE result, I responded with a Notarized copy if that's what he wants as the Original document was already attached.


Sometimes it has been observed that the CO has asked for docs already uploaded by the applicant. It could be a system error due to which the file may have got corrupted or something else. In this case just send/attach the same doc again, no need to notarize it unless explicitly asked.


----------



## csdhan

Dillu85 said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't received anything as such and still the status is lodged in skillselect.
> 
> Received the grant letter directly and immiaccount shows received but as granted against our names.
> 
> 
> 
> granted against name ? which section it is.
> 
> also, immi status should change to " finalised" right?
Click to expand...

Once you enter into application using view details in immi account, all applicant names will be listed along with present status. This status is showing as granted and nothing else changed. May be it takes time to update itself.


----------



## sharath121k

Vab18 said:


> Is it immi commence email??


Yes correct. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupi2cool

csdhan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details are as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO 233512: Mechanical Engineer
> Points : 75 (Age-30, Exp-10, Quali-15, English-20)
> EA (CDR + RSEA): +ve (July 18)
> 189 EOI: 13-08-18
> 189 ITA: 11-09-18
> PCC- 03-09-18
> Medicals (MHD) - 06-09-18
> 189 Visa Lodge: 14-09-2018
> 
> *Direct Grant: 03-12-18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IED: 03-09-19.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and suggestions. Will be around to help a few like me...



Congratulations for your grant..


----------



## Rupi2cool

ChandanaSai said:


> All,
> 
> I am very happy to announce that I, my husband and my daughter received direct grants today. This forum is very much useful and special thanks to all seniors out there who have been helping others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My journey started long back in 2016 with IELTS one attempt and PTE 2 attemps to get the desired score.
> Finally received ITA on July 11th and lodged visa on 6th August as Developer Programmer.
> I have claimed points from 2 companies and have submitted a statutory declaration from my senior colleagues as I could not get R&R on company letterhead. I was scared if this will be a problem like many others in this forum. But I think since I have provided all other evidence like payslips (I did not have them for all years though), bank statements, Form 16, IT returns, company joining and appraisal letters, and PF statements for all years, I did not receive any CO contact. Sharing the same as it could be helpful for others.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to all seniors, I know the pain in waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please guide me to forum links which can be useful for me prepare for my entry and job search.
> 
> I have updated my case in immitracker.


Congratulations for your grant.


----------



## Saif

sharath121k said:


> Yes correct.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


What is your case history and docs uploaded?
@ wrecker, PI, other seniors...can someone analyze the IACM cases and pull out why they go into the IACM bucket? Is it due to a medicals, many employments, specific type of emp, country etc.? 
There must be a criterion for this I'm sure...


----------



## Vab18

sharath121k said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it immi commence email??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes correct.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

There are a few of us that have received this email! Generally it takes a little longer to receive your grant. I received it 12 days ago but some on this forum received it months ago with no further updates. I think it means your application is getting further checks which I believe is random. I wouldn’t worry about it too much.


----------



## Vab18

saifsd said:


> sharath121k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes correct.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What is your case history and docs uploaded?
> @ wrecker, PI, other seniors...can someone analyze the IACM cases and pull out why they go into the IACM bucket? Is it due to a medicals, many employments, specific type of emp, country etc.?
> There must be a criterion for this I'm sure...
Click to expand...

I believe mine was due to adding additional documents over 30 days after lodging as I did some research on it after receiving this email and apparently is very common if you upload docs within a week of CO picking up your case. There are people who have received grants very quickly afterwards and others who have waited a very long time. 
As each case is individual and the checks that they will do are individual to each case there’s no way of knowing why exactly or how long.
It’s frustrating that’s for sure! Wrecker and Aupr04 have waited a while and may be able to shed further light on it!


----------



## sharath121k

saifsd said:


> What is your case history and docs uploaded?
> @ wrecker, PI, other seniors...can someone analyze the IACM cases and pull out why they go into the IACM bucket? Is it due to a medicals, many employments, specific type of emp, country etc.?
> There must be a criterion for this I'm sure...


Worked for 4 companies overseas. Claiming points for all. 10 points. Then claiming another 10 points for Au experience. 
Doc provided:
Offer letter, relieving letter, pay slips, bank statements showing salary credit, form 16 tax document and affidavit showing my roles and responsibilities.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

saifsd said:


> What is your case history and docs uploaded?
> @ wrecker, PI, other seniors...can someone analyze the IACM cases and pull out why they go into the IACM bucket? Is it due to a medicals, many employments, specific type of emp, country etc.?
> There must be a criterion for this I'm sure...


it is extremely random. The grant dates after receiving this mail are also extremely random. Some get in a few days, other in 2 months and others in 5 months. 

Currently I know of 2 people who have been waiting for 5 months and 8 months after receipt of Immi Assessment Commence mail. 

On an average, it takes 2 to 4 months to receive grant after the mail. 

Note that, also people who got this mail previously have got grants around 10 to 11 months from date of lodgement.

I am not sure as to which timeline to go by; 1. Immi Assessment to Grant --- 2 to 5 months 

OR

2. Lodge to Grant --- 10 to 11 months.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

wrecker said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your case history and docs uploaded?
> @ wrecker, PI, other seniors...can someone analyze the IACM cases and pull out why they go into the IACM bucket? Is it due to a medicals, many employments, specific type of emp, country etc.?
> There must be a criterion for this I'm sure...
> 
> 
> 
> it is extremely random. The grant dates after receiving this mail are also extremely random. Some get in a few days, other in 2 months and others in 5 months.
> 
> Currently I know of 2 people who have been waiting for 5 months and 8 months after receipt of Immi Assessment Commence mail.
> 
> On an average, it takes 2 to 4 months to receive grant after the mail.
> 
> Note that, also people who got this mail previously have got grants around 10 to 11 months from date of lodgement.
> 
> I am not sure as to which timeline to go by; 1. Immi Assessment to Grant --- 2 to 5 months
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. Lodge to Grant --- 10 to 11 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Praying it’s not 10-11 months!!


----------



## sammy163

wrecker said:


> it is extremely random. The grant dates after receiving this mail are also extremely random. Some get in a few days, other in 2 months and others in 5 months.
> 
> Currently I know of 2 people who have been waiting for 5 months and 8 months after receipt of Immi Assessment Commence mail.
> 
> On an average, it takes 2 to 4 months to receive grant after the mail.
> 
> Note that, also people who got this mail previously have got grants around 10 to 11 months from date of lodgement.
> 
> I am not sure as to which timeline to go by; 1. Immi Assessment to Grant --- 2 to 5 months
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. Lodge to Grant --- 10 to 11 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Am pretty sure that background check is desired in this cases where IACM was recieved - either job or docs are under scrutiny.

above messgae i feel option 2 prevails.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne

Congrts @csdhan


----------



## sammy163

OMG

back to back Electrical Engineers are either Co contact or granted. now i see in 2018 only 4 pending cases before me who are only "lodged".


----------



## wrecker

Dillu85 said:


> Am pretty sure that background check is desired in this cases where IACM was recieved - either job or docs are under scrutiny.
> 
> above messgae i feel option 2 prevails.


Quite likely. But the criteria is not really clear. I mean there might be a lot of cases where the documents or jobs can be questioned but not all are getting IACM. I know a guy who works for a software biggie (I mean a company almost anyone in software industry in entire planet knows of) for more than a decade who got this mail. 

I was previously under impression that certain anzsco might be the ones who receive the mail but even that's not the case. 

At this time, I am not sure what the criteria might be, even if there is one. Alternatively, some cases might be picked for random security checks. Who knows? And what can we even do? 

Just need to calm down, move on with life, put your head down and get on with work. We will have our day!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Dillu85 said:


> OMG
> 
> back to back Electrical Engineers are either Co contact or granted. now i see in 2018 only 4 pending cases before me who are only "lodged".


You are quite near and I believe your grant will be in this week.


----------



## sammy163

josygeorge000 said:


> You are quite near and I believe your grant will be in this week.


:faint:

dil se !! 

Hope So... 

my bad luck is my agent email id is given in the communication of immiaccount.

i understand he is on leave. 

like an idiot, i simply login sometime and check if any good news. 

now i need to come out of this :rant: and be patient !! leave it to God,,,


----------



## sammy163

wrecker said:


> Quite likely. But the criteria is not really clear. I mean there might be a lot of cases where the documents or jobs can be questioned but not all are getting IACM. I know a guy who works for a software biggie (I mean a company almost anyone in software industry in entire planet knows of) for more than a decade who got this mail.
> 
> I was previously under impression that certain anzsco might be the ones who receive the mail but even that's not the case.
> 
> At this time, I am not sure what the criteria might be, even if there is one. Alternatively, some cases might be picked for random security checks. Who knows? And what can we even do?
> 
> Just need to calm down, move on with life, put your head down and get on with work. We will have our day!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Agree with your golden sentence "Just need to calm down, move on with life, put your head down and get on with work. We will have our day! "layball:


----------



## essessp

Is there anyone who received medical status as below:

"Health assessed – wait for further advice from the department" 

Health examination results for this person have been assessed but further action may be required. The case officer will contact the person with further information. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

This is for a 15 month Old boy(Late Preterm), with few delayed milestones(like independently walking, self feeding etc). The Medical board sent us to Pediatrician, who advised unknown medical condition(maybe Syndromal but needing Genetic testing to confirm), but suggested he is improving and needs Physiotherapy and speech therapy for now. After we submitted Pediatrician report, above status was updated.

In the event of Unknown medical condition, especially for Kids less then 2 years of age, does Case Officer ever asks for Genetic testing?

I have lodged my application on 17-10-2018, and I am for 261311(20 EXP points).


----------



## mongapb05

Hi Guys, 

I am claiming spouse points, 

Where to upload certificate and transcript details of spouse. 

In other section or pte result section? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Form 1229 is required for 189 application for one year old kid?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Any update on this please? If both the parents are also applying then Form 1229 is not required for the kid? Pleaee clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muthu pillai

Hi guys 
I have been to Singapore(2015)and Hong kong(2018) on transit visa to both countries for sightseeing(one day) on the way to India. Do I need to mention in my form 80 for “ have you travelled to any other country other than Australia in last ten years”. Please help me through.


----------



## intruder_

csdhan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details are as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO 233512: Mechanical Engineer
> Points : 75 (Age-30, Exp-10, Quali-15, English-20)
> EA (CDR + RSEA): +ve (July 18)
> 189 EOI: 13-08-18
> 189 ITA: 11-09-18
> PCC- 03-09-18
> Medicals (MHD) - 06-09-18
> 189 Visa Lodge: 14-09-2018
> 
> *Direct Grant: 03-12-18*
> 
> IED: 03-09-19.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and suggestions. Will be around to help a few like me...


Congrats on your Grant !


----------



## intruder_

ChandanaSai said:


> All,
> 
> I am very happy to announce that I, my husband and my daughter received direct grants today. This forum is very much useful and special thanks to all seniors out there who have been helping others.
> My journey started long back in 2016 with IELTS one attempt and PTE 2 attemps to get the desired score.
> Finally received ITA on July 11th and lodged visa on 6th August as Developer Programmer.
> I have claimed points from 2 companies and have submitted a statutory declaration from my senior colleagues as I could not get R&R on company letterhead. I was scared if this will be a problem like many others in this forum. But I think since I have provided all other evidence like payslips (I did not have them for all years though), bank statements, Form 16, IT returns, company joining and appraisal letters, and PF statements for all years, I did not receive any CO contact. Sharing the same as it could be helpful for others.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to all seniors, I know the pain in waiting! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Please guide me to forum links which can be useful for me prepare for my entry and job search.
> 
> I have updated my case in immitracker.


Congratulations on your Grant, indeed your hardwork paid off.


----------



## VeraBam

Hi guys, I need ur help at the moment. 

I am trying to upload additional documents that is requested by CO. I am not quite sure if I am doing it right. I did upload the file. but on the side of it it said not found with red box. Does it mean the document I am trying to upload is not found? 

Please help me!

Hoping to hear some answers for this. 

Thank you


----------



## Bandish

VeraBam said:


> Hi guys, I need ur help at the moment.
> 
> I am trying to upload additional documents that is requested by CO. I am not quite sure if I am doing it right. I did upload the file. but on the side of it it said not found with red box. Does it mean the document I am trying to upload is not found?
> 
> Please help me!
> 
> Hoping to hear some answers for this.
> 
> Thank you


May be u can try logging out and then login again to immiaccount. Hope this solves the issue.


----------



## Kalyan1920

*Grants for CO Contact ?*

Hello Guys,

Did anyone receive grants after CO contact this month? I got CO contact for "Evidence of relationship with your spouse", so submitted a Marriage certificate, Wedding card and pictures, insurance docs and child birth certificate. 


Developer Programmer: 261312

Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 10
EOI (189) DOE : 27 August 2018 | 80 points
Invite: September 11 2018 | VISA Lodge: September 17 2018
CO contact: November 23, 2018.
Grant:


----------



## VeraBam

Bandish said:


> May be u can try logging out and then login again to immiaccount. Hope this solves the issue.


I did log out and in again, and it did work. No more red box or not found text.

Thank you so much. Merry Christmas! ;p


----------



## Zinette

*189 Visa Lodged November 2018*

ANZSCO Code: 252711
Audiologist

Vetasses Assessment Submitted: 12 May, 2017
Assessment Outcome : Possitive 19 May, 2017
IETLS 1st Attempt: 29 April, 2017- L 8.5 R 7.0 W 6.5 S 8.5
IETLS 2nd Attempt: 03 Jun, 2017- L 9 R 8.5 W 7.5 S 8.5
Partner ACS Skill Assessment: 24 Jul, 2018
Assessment Outcome : Possitive 10 Sep, 2018
PTE 1st Attempt: 14 Aug, 2018- L 75 R 81 S 54 W83
PTE 2nd Attempt: 25 Sep, 2018- L 79 R 90 S 85 W83 


EOI Lodged : 10 October, 2018 with 70 Points
Invited: 11 November, 2018
Visa Lodged & Paid: 28 November,2017
Docs Upload: All excluding PCC and Medicals: In Progress
Grant : :fingerscrossed: lane:


----------



## csdhan

Muthu pillai said:


> Hi guys
> I have been to Singapore(2015)and Hong kong(2018) on transit visa to both countries for sightseeing(one day) on the way to India. Do I need to mention in my form 80 for “ have you travelled to any other country other than Australia in last ten years”. Please help me through.


Mention anything that'll show up on DHA radar. They have got access to all your entries and exits through legal checkpoints of all countries. Anything you miss will raise unnecessary doubts.


----------



## shekar.ym

ChandanaSai said:


> All,
> 
> I am very happy to announce that I, my husband and my daughter received direct grants today. This forum is very much useful and special thanks to all seniors out there who have been helping others.
> My journey started long back in 2016 with IELTS one attempt and PTE 2 attemps to get the desired score.
> Finally received ITA on July 11th and lodged visa on 6th August as Developer Programmer.
> I have claimed points from 2 companies and have submitted a statutory declaration from my senior colleagues as I could not get R&R on company letterhead. I was scared if this will be a problem like many others in this forum. But I think since I have provided all other evidence like payslips (I did not have them for all years though), bank statements, Form 16, IT returns, company joining and appraisal letters, and PF statements for all years, I did not receive any CO contact. Sharing the same as it could be helpful for others.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to all seniors, I know the pain in waiting! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Please guide me to forum links which can be useful for me prepare for my entry and job search.
> 
> I have updated my case in immitracker.


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Dillu85 said:


> guys one doubt, after grant, will the status change in "EOI skill select login" from "lodged to granted", then we get email stating " your EOI is removed? " please correct me.


i got email from skill select the next day after grant.
Email from skill select had subject "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed"


----------



## shekar.ym

mongapb05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am claiming spouse points,
> 
> Where to upload certificate and transcript details of spouse.
> 
> In other section or pte result section?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


in others section


----------



## shekar.ym

Muthu pillai said:


> Hi guys
> I have been to Singapore(2015)and Hong kong(2018) on transit visa to both countries for sightseeing(one day) on the way to India. Do I need to mention in my form 80 for “ have you travelled to any other country other than Australia in last ten years”. Please help me through.


yes mention these details in form 80


----------



## shekar.ym

csdhan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details are as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO 233512: Mechanical Engineer
> Points : 75 (Age-30, Exp-10, Quali-15, English-20)
> EA (CDR + RSEA): +ve (July 18)
> 189 EOI: 13-08-18
> 189 ITA: 11-09-18
> PCC- 03-09-18
> Medicals (MHD) - 06-09-18
> 189 Visa Lodge: 14-09-2018
> 
> *Direct Grant: 03-12-18*
> 
> IED: 03-09-19.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and suggestions. Will be around to help a few like me...


congrats and good luck.


----------



## shekar.ym

flaming_vines said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent member here. Finally, it is time for me to update the forum. After 7 months of PR journey, we (myself, spouse and daughter) have received our grants today.
> 
> Please see timeline below:
> 
> ACS +ve (Code 261313): June 19, 2018
> PTE results: June 21, 2018
> EOI DOE: June 22, 2018 75 points - Exp(15), Language (20), Age (25), Educ(15)
> Invite: Sept 11, 2018
> Visa Lodge: Sept 25, 2018
> Grant: 3rd Dec 2018
> 
> Thank you for all the members who contributed in this journey. And for those people who are waiting for their grants, especially those waiting longer than me, I sincerely hope you get your grants soon.


congrats and good luck.


----------



## shekar.ym

Zinette said:


> ANZSCO Code: 252711
> Audiologist
> 
> Vetasses Assessment Submitted: 12 May, 2017
> Assessment Outcome : Possitive 19 May, 2017
> IETLS 1st Attempt: 29 April, 2017- L 8.5 R 7.0 W 6.5 S 8.5
> IETLS 2nd Attempt: 03 Jun, 2017- L 9 R 8.5 W 7.5 S 8.5
> Partner ACS Skill Assessment: 24 Jul, 2018
> Assessment Outcome : Possitive 10 Sep, 2018
> PTE 1st Attempt: 14 Aug, 2018- L 75 R 81 S 54 W83
> PTE 2nd Attempt: 25 Sep, 2018- L 79 R 90 S 85 W83
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged : 10 October, 2018 with 70 Points
> Invited: 11 November, 2018
> Visa Lodged & Paid: 28 November,2017
> Docs Upload: All excluding PCC and Medicals: In Progress
> Grant : :fingerscrossed: lane:


good luck


----------



## IasadeCorsa

Hi all, I have an important question for which I need advise from experts on this forum. I have already lodged my Visa 189 application for 261313 on Oct 5th 2018.

In my career , I have worked with 3 companies X,Y, and Z , of which I am claiming points only for the term with Y and Z. Next week , I am re joining company Y as a rehire. Should I update this change in the application ? If yes , how? I contacted my agent and she says that there is no way I can attach documents now until the case officer reaches out. She says that we can update if they ask for any detail. Is this right? Or should I make some action once I join the company Y. Please advise.


----------



## Ismiya

I think for this case u have to update in change in circumstances


IasadeCorsa said:


> Hi all, I have an important question for which I need advise from experts on this forum. I have already lodged my Visa 189 application for 261313 on Oct 5th 2018.
> 
> In my career , I have worked with 3 companies X,Y, and Z , of which I am claiming points only for the term with Y and Z. Next week , I am re joining company Y as a rehire. Should I update this change in the application ? If yes , how? I contacted my agent and she says that there is no way I can attach documents now until the case officer reaches out. She says that we can update if they ask for any detail. Is this right? Or should I make some action once I join the company Y. Please advise.


----------



## shekar.ym

IasadeCorsa said:


> Hi all, I have an important question for which I need advise from experts on this forum. I have already lodged my Visa 189 application for 261313 on Oct 5th 2018.
> 
> In my career , I have worked with 3 companies X,Y, and Z , of which I am claiming points only for the term with Y and Z. Next week , I am re joining company Y as a rehire. Should I update this change in the application ? If yes , how? I contacted my agent and she says that there is no way I can attach documents now until the case officer reaches out. She says that we can update if they ask for any detail. Is this right? Or should I make some action once I join the company Y. Please advise.


you can file change of circumstances and update the details.
Dont ignore these kind of changes. what if CO does a employment verification with Company Z and found out you are not working there.


----------



## IasadeCorsa

shekar.ym said:


> you can file change of circumstances and update the details.
> Dont ignore these kind of changes. what if CO does a employment verification with Company Z and found out you are not working there.


Thanks for your suggestion. Is it possible to upload the Form 1022 (Change of circumstance) to the application now? I heard that the entire application is in freeze mode and can't upload once lodged.


----------



## shekar.ym

IasadeCorsa said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. Is it possible to upload the Form 1022 (Change of circumstance) to the application now? I heard that the entire application is in freeze mode and can't upload once lodged.


no need to upload separate 1022. if you click on change of circumstances, enter the details and submit - this will automatically generate form 1022 and get uploaded in attachments section.


----------



## IasadeCorsa

shekar.ym said:


> no need to upload separate 1022. if you click on change of circumstances, enter the details and submit - this will automatically generate form 1022 and get uploaded in attachments section.


Thanks Shekar. Appreciate your inputs. Is there anything I need to update ? Like the new company offer letter or any other supporting document? I just don't want my application to get delayed or put some unnecessary confusion to my application and want all to be fine when case officer checks my application.


----------



## shekar.ym

IasadeCorsa said:


> Thanks Shekar. Appreciate your inputs. Is there anything I need to update ? Like the new company offer letter or any other supporting document? I just don't want my application to get delayed or put some unnecessary confusion to my application and want all to be fine when case officer checks my application.


since you are not claiming points for current tenure of company Y, no need to upload any docs. change of circumstances would be fine. 
If CO needs any proof for this, he will ask you.


----------



## IasadeCorsa

shekar.ym said:


> since you are not claiming points for current tenure of company Y, no need to upload any docs. change of circumstances would be fine.
> If CO needs any proof for this, he will ask you.


Got it ! Thanks very much bro !


----------



## aupr04

wrecker said:


> it is extremely random. The grant dates after receiving this mail are also extremely random. Some get in a few days, other in 2 months and others in 5 months.
> 
> Currently I know of 2 people who have been waiting for 5 months and 8 months after receipt of Immi Assessment Commence mail.
> 
> On an average, it takes 2 to 4 months to receive grant after the mail.
> 
> Note that, also people who got this mail previously have got grants around 10 to 11 months from date of lodgement.
> 
> I am not sure as to which timeline to go by; 1. Immi Assessment to Grant --- 2 to 5 months
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. Lodge to Grant --- 10 to 11 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Agree on the fact that this mail is totally random! But isn't the entire grant process I received IACM 4 months after submitting all my documents (Claiming spouse points/experience for 3 companies/submitted all documents in one go). It now 3 months since I have received IACM. 

Mostly agreeable theory is that this application goes for additional checks (I assume this would be based on random sampling, so we just got lucky/unlucky).

So, sit back, relax, and most importantly try reducing the refresh frequency of gmail/Immi Account! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mingdaofans

For the bank statement, do you provide all the years'?



ChandanaSai said:


> All,
> 
> I am very happy to announce that I, my husband and my daughter received direct grants today. This forum is very much useful and special thanks to all seniors out there who have been helping others.
> My journey started long back in 2016 with IELTS one attempt and PTE 2 attemps to get the desired score.
> Finally received ITA on July 11th and lodged visa on 6th August as Developer Programmer.
> I have claimed points from 2 companies and have submitted a statutory declaration from my senior colleagues as I could not get R&R on company letterhead. I was scared if this will be a problem like many others in this forum. But I think since I have provided all other evidence like payslips (I did not have them for all years though), bank statements, Form 16, IT returns, company joining and appraisal letters, and PF statements for all years, I did not receive any CO contact. Sharing the same as it could be helpful for others.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to all seniors, I know the pain in waiting! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Please guide me to forum links which can be useful for me prepare for my entry and job search.
> 
> I have updated my case in immitracker.


----------



## VeraBam

Hi guys,

I have another question, so CO contacted me and ask for additional documents, these are: send online report for pte scores (very easy) and ask for payslips to support employment claim overseas. I did ask my previous employer to provide me my payslips and certify it. So I just attached it to immiaccount last night. No more problem. 

So now, do I have to response in a written letter? Or just leave it cause I have attached the document was ask for me. 

I need advise guys. Thank you.


----------



## Arshhundal

Hi, guys, can anyone suggest a way to call DHA as the number I have is +61131881and it's taking around 30 mins to connect, moreover, it costs me around 180 rupees per min on Airtel. is there any cheaper alternative which you may suggest? 
Plz help I have lodged on 20 June and have not even received a co contact yet or even immi commencement. 

Regards 
Arsh


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

VeraBam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have another question, so CO contacted me and ask for additional documents, these are: send online report for pte scores (very easy) and ask for payslips to support employment claim overseas. I did ask my previous employer to provide me my payslips and certify it. So I just attached it to immiaccount last night. No more problem.
> 
> So now, do I have to response in a written letter? Or just leave it cause I have attached the document was ask for me.
> 
> I need advise guys. Thank you.


Usually there is a button on the immiaccount in the attach documents section about "I confirm I have provided the requested info" - or something to that effect


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Arshhundal said:


> Hi, guys, can anyone suggest a way to call DHA as the number I have is +61131881and it's taking around 30 mins to connect, moreover, it costs me around 180 rupees per min on Airtel. is there any cheaper alternative which you may suggest?
> Plz help I have lodged on 20 June and have not even received a co contact yet or even immi commencement.
> 
> Regards
> Arsh


Have you tried online calls (eg Skype), might be cheaper.


----------



## Arshhundal

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Arshhundal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys, can anyone suggest a way to call DHA as the number I have is +61131881and it's taking around 30 mins to connect, moreover, it costs me around 180 rupees per min on Airtel. is there any cheaper alternative which you may suggest?
> Plz help I have lodged on 20 June and have not even received a co contact yet or even immi commencement.
> 
> Regards
> Arsh
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried online calls (eg Skype), might be cheaper.
Click to expand...

No I have not,
I thought one can only use skype for personal 10. Digit numbers not for government services such as these but good suggestion ill try 
Thanks .


----------



## Ismiya

Yes dont use airtel it codt too much. We too using skype to call dha by recharging international call pack not Australia pack


Arshhundal said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arshhundal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys, can anyone suggest a way to call DHA as the number I have is +61131881and it's taking around 30 mins to connect, moreover, it costs me around 180 rupees per min on Airtel. is there any cheaper alternative which you may suggest?
> Plz help I have lodged on 20 June and have not even received a co contact yet or even immi commencement.
> 
> Regards
> Arsh
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried online calls (eg Skype), might be cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I have not,
> I thought one can only use skype for personal 10. Digit numbers not for government services such as these but good suggestion ill try
> Thanks .
Click to expand...


----------



## VeraBam

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Usually there is a button on the immiaccount in the attach documents section about "I confirm I have provided the requested info" - or something to that effect


Yes I did that already. So I was just wondering about one of the emails from CO, it was like this:

Timeframe for response 
You must response to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.

Send your response to me using the contact details provided below.

(then the letter continues.... like instructions in providing documents and attaching documents... etc etc..)

So now I was just wondering if I need to email the CO to response in writing?


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi, 

May i know what all documents you submitted intially for evidence of relationship and how long have you being married?



Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Did anyone receive grants after CO contact this month? I got CO contact for "Evidence of relationship with your spouse", so submitted a Marriage certificate, Wedding card and pictures, insurance docs and child birth certificate.
> 
> 
> Developer Programmer: 261312
> 
> Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 10
> EOI (189) DOE : 27 August 2018 | 80 points
> Invite: September 11 2018 | VISA Lodge: September 17 2018
> CO contact: November 23, 2018.
> Grant:


----------



## mingdaofans

For the payslips the CO requested, do you provide the bank statement for the overseas jobs before CO contacted you?



VeraBam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have another question, so CO contacted me and ask for additional documents, these are: send online report for pte scores (very easy) and ask for payslips to support employment claim overseas. I did ask my previous employer to provide me my payslips and certify it. So I just attached it to immiaccount last night. No more problem.
> 
> So now, do I have to response in a written letter? Or just leave it cause I have attached the document was ask for me.
> 
> I need advise guys. Thank you.


----------



## harpreet22

Arshhundal said:


> Hi, guys, can anyone suggest a way to call DHA as the number I have is +61131881and it's taking around 30 mins to connect, moreover, it costs me around 180 rupees per min on Airtel. is there any cheaper alternative which you may suggest?
> Plz help I have lodged on 20 June and have not even received a co contact yet or even immi commencement.
> 
> Regards
> Arsh


The best way to contact them using an online query method. They respond very quickly and free of cost.


----------



## IasadeCorsa

*Applicant with points claimed for Spouse - Documents to be updated for Spouse*

Hi , I recently lodged my 189 application and I am claiming 5 points for Spouse. The below are the documents that I uploaded for Spouse.

1. Passport 
2. PCC 
3. PTE Scorecard 
4. ACS Report 
5. Photograph 
6. Resume 
7. Medicals that will be sent by hospital directly to DHA.

My agent told that these documents are sufficient and are the only ones that can be uploaded in the new DHA portal that went through changes in October 2018.

Please advise me if these are documents are fine for Spouse case.


----------



## kristinacastro

IasadeCorsa said:


> Hi , I recently lodged my 189 application and I am claiming 5 points for Spouse. The below are the documents that I uploaded for Spouse.
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. PCC
> 3. PTE Scorecard
> 4. ACS Report
> 5. Photograph
> 6. Resume
> 7. Medicals that will be sent by hospital directly to DHA.
> 
> My agent told that these documents are sufficient and are the only ones that can be uploaded in the new DHA portal that went through changes in October 2018.
> 
> Please advise me if these are documents are fine for Spouse case.


Just an advise: Provide all the proof on your spouse's skill assessment. I.E. TOR, Certificate of Graduation, Company Letters, etc etc...this is if you want to aim for Direct Grant, provide all necessary supporting documents. Cheers!


----------



## sammy163

IasadeCorsa said:


> Hi , I recently lodged my 189 application and I am claiming 5 points for Spouse. The below are the documents that I uploaded for Spouse.
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. PCC
> 3. PTE Scorecard
> 4. ACS Report
> 5. Photograph
> 6. Resume
> 7. Medicals that will be sent by hospital directly to DHA.
> 
> My agent told that these documents are sufficient and are the only ones that can be uploaded in the new DHA portal that went through changes in October 2018.
> 
> Please advise me if these are documents are fine for Spouse case.


The 5 points are claimed for which category in your EOI application points breakup.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

VeraBam said:


> Yes I did that already. So I was just wondering about one of the emails from CO, it was like this:
> 
> Timeframe for response
> You must response to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> 
> Send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> 
> (then the letter continues.... like instructions in providing documents and attaching documents... etc etc..)
> 
> So now I was just wondering if I need to email the CO to response in writing?


I don't think you need to - if you have already done the needful on Immiaccount.

Some CO's explicitly state not to reply or attach documents via email - if you don't have any such disclaimer, no harm replying and letting them know you have done what was requested via Immiaccount


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

IasadeCorsa said:


> Hi , I recently lodged my 189 application and I am claiming 5 points for Spouse. The below are the documents that I uploaded for Spouse.
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. PCC
> 3. PTE Scorecard
> 4. ACS Report
> 5. Photograph
> 6. Resume
> 7. Medicals that will be sent by hospital directly to DHA.
> 
> My agent told that these documents are sufficient and are the only ones that can be uploaded in the new DHA portal that went through changes in October 2018.
> 
> Please advise me if these are documents are fine for Spouse case.


No relationship documents? My MARA agent also asked for my partners Birth Certificate.


----------



## csdhan

IasadeCorsa said:


> Hi , I recently lodged my 189 application and I am claiming 5 points for Spouse. The below are the documents that I uploaded for Spouse.
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. PCC
> 3. PTE Scorecard
> 4. ACS Report
> 5. Photograph
> 6. Resume
> 7. Medicals that will be sent by hospital directly to DHA.
> 
> My agent told that these documents are sufficient and are the only ones that can be uploaded in the new DHA portal that went through changes in October 2018.
> 
> Please advise me if these are documents are fine for Spouse case.


Make sure that PTE score is sent to DHA. 

Where are the relationship proofs? Marriage certificate, Photos etc?


----------



## sammy163

PrettyIsotonic said:


> No relationship documents? My MARA agent also asked for my partners Birth Certificate.


partners birth certiifcate , omg :tsk:

as per my knowledge, many granted guys reported they didnt submit any such birth certificate for partners/self,


----------



## kEtraG

Hello All,

Is the current express granting process expected till Christmas or this is the new change?!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Dillu85 said:


> partners birth certiifcate , omg :tsk:
> 
> as per my knowledge, many granted guys reported they didnt submit any such birth certificate for partners/self,


Just sharing what I was asked for... trust your agents advice, it is their job to worry on your behalf  

I submitted Birth Certificate for myself too.


----------



## IasadeCorsa

PrettyIsotonic said:


> No relationship documents? My MARA agent also asked for my partners Birth Certificate.


The passport is having Spouse name added , both mine as well as hers. This holds as a good relationship document I guess along with Marriage certificate. My concern is more on the Education and Employment related documents which were NOT uploaded for my spouse and was termed unnecessary by my agent with recent changes to DHA site.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kEtraG said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is the current express granting process expected till Christmas or this is the new change?!


Nobody knows, or has made it known public it seems. 

Hopefully it is not temporary :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

IasadeCorsa said:


> The passport is having Spouse name added , both mine as well as hers. This holds as a good relationship document I guess along with Marriage certificate. My concern is more on the Education and Employment related documents which were NOT uploaded for my spouse and was termed unnecessary by my agent with recent changes to DHA site.


The recent changes to the DHA site do have less info under the document checklist, but they clearly link to the older, archived, document checklist for more info - which might list as required all the additional stuff you mention. Might be worth highlighting that to your agent. 

Regarding relationship evidence, the CO has discretion, but according to the migration regulation my MARA agent mentioned that it suggests a marriage certificate or equivalent is not sufficient alone - you need to show a genuine and continuing relationship - however in practice it seems the threshold varies between CO's. 

Hope you get a direct grant!


----------



## Arshhundal

harpreet22 said:


> Arshhundal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys, can anyone suggest a way to call DHA as the number I have is +61131881and it's taking around 30 mins to connect, moreover, it costs me around 180 rupees per min on Airtel. is there any cheaper alternative which you may suggest?
> Plz help I have lodged on 20 June and have not even received a co contact yet or even immi commencement.
> 
> Regards
> Arsh
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to contact them using an online query method. They respond very quickly and free of cost.
Click to expand...

Hi Harpreet 
I could not find online query website can share the link.
Dha is only suggesting checking the status using immiaccount.


----------



## kEtraG

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Nobody knows, or has made it known public it seems.
> 
> Hopefully it is not temporary :fingerscrossed:


Yeah, I had heard that they work extra hard till Christmas since they have days off after. Does anybody know if anybody from Oct has received a grant? Last I see is Sep 28 from myimmitracker and Oct 03 from friends. Thanks!


----------



## IasadeCorsa

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The recent changes to the DHA site do have less info under the document checklist, but they clearly link to the older, archived, document checklist for more info - which might list as required all the additional stuff you mention. Might be worth highlighting that to your agent.
> 
> Regarding relationship evidence, the CO has discretion, but according to the migration regulation my MARA agent mentioned that it suggests a marriage certificate or equivalent is not sufficient alone - you need to show a genuine and continuing relationship - however in practice it seems the threshold varies between CO's.
> 
> Hope you get a direct grant!


Exactly. As you rightly said, the threshold varies between CO's and am just hoping I get a lenient one. I pushed my agent to upload more documents but they are of the opinion to stick with ample documents and not overload the CO with multiple documents. All said and done , am hoping for a Direct Grant .. Fingers crossed !!


----------



## kEtraG

Arshhundal said:


> Hi, guys, can anyone suggest a way to call DHA as the number I have is +61131881and it's taking around 30 mins to connect, moreover, it costs me around 180 rupees per min on Airtel. is there any cheaper alternative which you may suggest?
> Plz help I have lodged on 20 June and have not even received a co contact yet or even immi commencement.
> 
> Regards
> Arsh



May be you should try using some app like Nymgo, with special rates for Australia. Or you can ask a friend in Australia to call them up.


----------



## himsrj

Should try online apps many are there on suitable rates, does calling them really makes a difference ???

Our tom cruise has a billboard on his thread which screams that pr is money guzzling exercise at each step.


----------



## JG

Arshhundal said:


> Hi, guys, can anyone suggest a way to call DHA as the number I have is +61131881and it's taking around 30 mins to connect, moreover, it costs me around 180 rupees per min on Airtel. is there any cheaper alternative which you may suggest?
> Plz help I have lodged on 20 June and have not even received a co contact yet or even immi commencement.
> 
> Regards
> Arsh


Install vinota application in mobile and connect to internet and recharge using the card and call.
600rupees you will get 200 minutes.


----------



## JG

kEtraG said:


> Yeah, I had heard that they work extra hard till Christmas since they have days off after. Does anybody know if anybody from Oct has received a grant? Last I see is Sep 28 from myimmitracker and Oct 03 from friends. Thanks!


Jan for sure for u.


----------



## kEtraG

josygeorge000 said:


> Jan for sure for u.


Thank you for the encouraging words! Hope you get your grant soon as well. I guess, if it is a DG, you will get it even before me.


----------



## JG

kEtraG said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words! Hope you get your grant soon as well. I guess, if it is a DG, you will get it even before me.


That will depend on our luck. sometimes grant time between same lodgement date vary a lot in between so no one is sure.
Better expect a long delay of 6 months and be happy when you get grant and show the gratitude to the god.


----------



## Rupi2cool

kEtraG said:


> Yeah, I had heard that they work extra hard till Christmas since they have days off after. Does anybody know if anybody from Oct has received a grant? Last I see is Sep 28 from myimmitracker and Oct 03 from friends. Thanks!


On immitracker seems October hasn't started yet. Maybe they just want to limit up to September this year and start October grants from January 2019. 

I regret not submitting my application in September although I get invite on 11 Sept as I was on vacations.


----------



## JG

Rupi2cool said:


> On immitracker seems October hasn't started yet. Maybe they just want to limit up to September this year and start October grants from January 2019.
> 
> I regret not submitting my application in September although I get invite on 11 Sept as I was on vacations.


That make sense. They will try to touch majority in Sep before xmas.

Those after Sep may get in Jan 2019.

Anyway for one month delay you have lost one year by the way.


----------



## kEtraG

Rupi2cool said:


> On immitracker seems October hasn't started yet. Maybe they just want to limit up to September this year and start October grants from January 2019.
> 
> I regret not submitting my application in September although I get invite on 11 Sept as I was on vacations.


I agree with you, although many Sept and even Aug people are pending as well.


----------



## sharma.shailender

Arshhundal said:


> Hi, guys, can anyone suggest a way to call DHA as the number I have is +61131881and it's taking around 30 mins to connect, moreover, it costs me around 180 rupees per min on Airtel. is there any cheaper alternative which you may suggest?
> Plz help I have lodged on 20 June and have not even received a co contact yet or even immi commencement.
> 
> Regards
> Arsh


Hi Arsh,

Same thing happened with me. Airtel is charging Rs 180 per min for this number. However, if you call from Vodafone or Idea, it's only Rs 12 per min. If you don't have Vodafone or Idea, you can explore and buy some VOIP services.

Regards,
Shailender


----------



## harpreet22

I did not claim any points for my employment. can they still contact my previous or current employers as I mentioned about my experience in Form 80?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> I did not claim any points for my employment. can they still contact my previous or current employers as I mentioned about my experience in Form 80?


Very unlikely, although some believe employment deducted by your skills assessing authority to deem you skilled is fair game for verification.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Guys, FINALLY, I am happy to report that I got my IMMI grant letter today. Boy, what a moment that was after 173 days of waiting !

It is a direct grant. No CO contact, no immi assessment commencement email, but no idea about any background checks that may have happened.

Visa application lodgement: June 14th 2018 with PCC & Medicals.
#Mechanical Engineer – ANZSCO 233512 (Offshore Alexandria, Egypt) 75 Points
Grant date: Dec 4th 2018.
IED: May 17th 2019 (1 year from my PCC)

See you soon Perth


----------



## farooq41

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, FINALLY, I am happy to report that I got my IMMI grant letter today. Boy, what a moment that was after 173 days of waiting !
> 
> It is a direct grant. No CO contact, no immi assessment commencement email, but no idea about any background checks that may have happened.
> 
> Visa application lodgement: June 14th 2018 with PCC & Medicals.
> #Mechanical Engineer – ANZSCO 233512 (Offshore Alexandria, Egypt) 75 Points
> Grant date: Dec 4th 2018.
> IED: May 17th 2019 (1 year from my PCC)
> 
> See you soon Perth


Congratulations Ahmed! All the best for your future


----------



## aupr04

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, FINALLY, I am happy to report that I got my IMMI grant letter today. Boy, what a moment that was after 173 days of waiting !
> 
> It is a direct grant. No CO contact, no immi assessment commencement email, but no idea about any background checks that may have happened.
> 
> Visa application lodgement: June 14th 2018 with PCC & Medicals.
> #Mechanical Engineer – ANZSCO 233512 (Offshore Alexandria, Egypt) 75 Points
> Grant date: Dec 4th 2018.
> IED: May 17th 2019 (1 year from my PCC)
> 
> See you soon Perth


Congratulations..


----------



## hulkb86

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, FINALLY, I am happy to report that I got my IMMI grant letter today. Boy, what a moment that was after 173 days of waiting !
> 
> It is a direct grant. No CO contact, no immi assessment commencement email, but no idea about any background checks that may have happened.
> 
> Visa application lodgement: June 14th 2018 with PCC & Medicals.
> #Mechanical Engineer – ANZSCO 233512 (Offshore Alexandria, Egypt) 75 Points
> Grant date: Dec 4th 2018.
> IED: May 17th 2019 (1 year from my PCC)
> 
> See you soon Perth


Congratulations!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, FINALLY, I am happy to report that I got my IMMI grant letter today. Boy, what a moment that was after 173 days of waiting !
> 
> It is a direct grant. No CO contact, no immi assessment commencement email, but no idea about any background checks that may have happened.
> 
> Visa application lodgement: June 14th 2018 with PCC & Medicals.
> #Mechanical Engineer – ANZSCO 233512 (Offshore Alexandria, Egypt) 75 Points
> Grant date: Dec 4th 2018.
> IED: May 17th 2019 (1 year from my PCC)
> 
> See you soon Perth


Congratulations and best wishes with you,


----------



## kEtraG

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, FINALLY, I am happy to report that I got my IMMI grant letter today. Boy, what a moment that was after 173 days of waiting !
> 
> It is a direct grant. No CO contact, no immi assessment commencement email, but no idea about any background checks that may have happened.
> 
> Visa application lodgement: June 14th 2018 with PCC & Medicals.
> #Mechanical Engineer – ANZSCO 233512 (Offshore Alexandria, Egypt) 75 Points
> Grant date: Dec 4th 2018.
> IED: May 17th 2019 (1 year from my PCC)
> 
> See you soon Perth


Congrats! All the best!


----------



## wrecker

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, FINALLY, I am happy to report that I got my IMMI grant letter today. Boy, what a moment that was after 173 days of waiting !
> 
> It is a direct grant. No CO contact, no immi assessment commencement email, but no idea about any background checks that may have happened.
> 
> Visa application lodgement: June 14th 2018 with PCC & Medicals.
> #Mechanical Engineer – ANZSCO 233512 (Offshore Alexandria, Egypt) 75 Points
> Grant date: Dec 4th 2018.
> IED: May 17th 2019 (1 year from my PCC)
> 
> See you soon Perth


Congrats! Glad for you. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

Congrats and all the best 🙂


Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, FINALLY, I am happy to report that I got my IMMI grant letter today. Boy, what a moment that was after 173 days of waiting !
> 
> It is a direct grant. No CO contact, no immi assessment commencement email, but no idea about any background checks that may have happened.
> 
> Visa application lodgement: June 14th 2018 with PCC & Medicals.
> #Mechanical Engineer – ANZSCO 233512 (Offshore Alexandria, Egypt) 75 Points
> Grant date: Dec 4th 2018.
> IED: May 17th 2019 (1 year from my PCC)
> 
> See you soon Perth


----------



## internationalcanuck

Dude, Congratulations!
Welcome to Perth buddy.



Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, FINALLY, I am happy to report that I got my IMMI grant letter today. Boy, what a moment that was after 173 days of waiting !
> 
> It is a direct grant. No CO contact, no immi assessment commencement email, but no idea about any background checks that may have happened.
> 
> Visa application lodgement: June 14th 2018 with PCC & Medicals.
> #Mechanical Engineer – ANZSCO 233512 (Offshore Alexandria, Egypt) 75 Points
> Grant date: Dec 4th 2018.
> IED: May 17th 2019 (1 year from my PCC)
> 
> See you soon Perth


----------



## csdhan

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, FINALLY, I am happy to report that I got my IMMI grant letter today. Boy, what a moment that was after 173 days of waiting !
> 
> It is a direct grant. No CO contact, no immi assessment commencement email, but no idea about any background checks that may have happened.
> 
> Visa application lodgement: June 14th 2018 with PCC & Medicals.
> #Mechanical Engineer – ANZSCO 233512 (Offshore Alexandria, Egypt) 75 Points
> Grant date: Dec 4th 2018.
> IED: May 17th 2019 (1 year from my PCC)
> 
> See you soon Perth



Congrats!! That's one hell of a wait...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, FINALLY, I am happy to report that I got my IMMI grant letter today. Boy, what a moment that was after 173 days of waiting !
> 
> It is a direct grant. No CO contact, no immi assessment commencement email, but no idea about any background checks that may have happened.
> 
> Visa application lodgement: June 14th 2018 with PCC & Medicals.
> #Mechanical Engineer – ANZSCO 233512 (Offshore Alexandria, Egypt) 75 Points
> Grant date: Dec 4th 2018.
> IED: May 17th 2019 (1 year from my PCC)
> 
> See you soon Perth


Congrats! 

Random question but was the visa processed from Australia or offshore (eg Egypt)?


----------



## Arshhundal

sharma.shailender said:


> Hi Arsh,
> 
> Same thing happened with me. Airtel is charging Rs 180 per min for this number. However, if you call from Vodafone or Idea, it's only Rs 12 per min. If you don't have Vodafone or Idea, you can explore and buy some VOIP services.
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender


Thanks Shailender 
I ll try Idea 
Anyway, how was your experience when you called them, from your signature it looks like we are on the same boat as you applied in May and I did it in June.


----------



## sharma.shailender

Arshhundal said:


> Thanks Shailender
> I ll try Idea
> Anyway, how was your experience when you called them, from your signature it looks like we are on the same boat as you applied in May and I did it in June.


Hi Arsh.. 

My experience was ok, the customer care executive opened my case and added a reminder for CO on my request. I called them on 7th Nov, but there is no progress even after that. My medicals are going to expire this week and it seems I will have to redo the medicals, which will add another 2-3 months to the delay..

Regards,
Shailender

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

In UAE what are the steps to be carried out to apply for getting police clearance from India? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

sharma.shailender said:


> Hi Arsh..
> 
> My experience was ok, the customer care executive opened my case and added a reminder for CO on my request. I called them on 7th Nov, but there is no progress even after that. My medicals are going to expire this week and it seems I will have to redo the medicals, which will add another 2-3 months to the delay..
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


what is validity for medicals and PCC.


----------



## suriya8187

Hi Expats,
I got my 189 invite on oct 11 and applied for visa on nov 11. CO is not assigned to me yet. My wife is 22 weeks pregnant and i have to put my application on hold till child’s birth. I have to delay my initial entry date as much as possible so that i have enough time to get PR and enter OZ, as delivery date would be around April. Which would be the best way to do it?
1) can I generate hap if for my wife alone and get the confirmation letter from immigration medical centre and upload it to my application?
Also, If i generate hap id and get pregnancy confirmation status for my wife and do actual medicals for both mom and kid together. which date would be considered medicals done now or after birth of child?
2) should i wait for co to assign and ask for medicals?
I am planning to delay my medicals and PCC till baby’s birth.. will that be ok?


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Random question but was the visa processed from Australia or offshore (eg Egypt)?


Thanks,

No idea. No one in my company contacted me that there was an employment verification or any related checks. Australia has a very active embassy in Cairo which covers not only Egypt but also Sudan and Eritrea. They may have been involved but again no idea ...


----------



## sharma.shailender

Dillu85 said:


> what is validity for medicals and PCC.


Normally it's one year from the date of issue. But in case you are asked to submit Form-815, the validity of medicals is reduced to 6 months (as in my case).

Regards,
Shailender


----------



## Ismiya

I m think i m the super senior in this thread now🤪


----------



## Saif

Ismiya said:


> I m think i m the super senior in this thread now🤪


Kindly create a signature to claim that spot


----------



## JG

vivinlobo said:


> In UAE what are the steps to be carried out to apply for getting police clearance from India?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Police Clearance Certificate

Read this and fill that form and attach all files with that and go to bls international.

Don't think so much just do it.


----------



## avisinger

Hello Friends,

I have got my ITA in the last round i.e. on Nov 11th. 
I am about to lodge my Visa in a day or two. I have a doubt regarding uploading Aadhar card.
I am insisting my agent to upload the aadhar but he is saying that it is not a mandatory document.

So please let know if is mandatory document or not.


----------



## csdhan

avisinger said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have got my ITA in the last round i.e. on Nov 11th.
> I am about to lodge my Visa in a day or two. I have a doubt regarding uploading Aadhar card.
> I am insisting my agent to upload the aadhar but he is saying that it is not a mandatory document.
> 
> So please let know if is mandatory document or not.


You can check the list here,

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx

It's mentioned under identity documents and is requested to be submitted if you have one. 

In my opinion, giving passport is more than enough. Some COs insist on birth certificate too. Other than these two, other identity documents are rarely insisted by COs.


----------



## farooq41

avisinger said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have got my ITA in the last round i.e. on Nov 11th.
> I am about to lodge my Visa in a day or two. I have a doubt regarding uploading Aadhar card.
> I am insisting my agent to upload the aadhar but he is saying that it is not a mandatory document.
> 
> So please let know if is mandatory document or not.


In the help icon beside the National Identity Document. It specifically mentions Aadhaar card for Indian applicants as an example. I would suggest to upload it as it is considered a standard.


----------



## intruder_

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, FINALLY, I am happy to report that I got my IMMI grant letter today. Boy, what a moment that was after 173 days of waiting !
> 
> It is a direct grant. No CO contact, no immi assessment commencement email, but no idea about any background checks that may have happened.
> 
> Visa application lodgement: June 14th 2018 with PCC & Medicals.
> #Mechanical Engineer – ANZSCO 233512 (Offshore Alexandria, Egypt) 75 Points
> Grant date: Dec 4th 2018.
> IED: May 17th 2019 (1 year from my PCC)
> 
> See you soon Perth


Congrats and good luck.


----------



## wrecker

Ismiya said:


> I m think i m the super senior in this thread now🤪


Hi! I am sure there are some who lodged in Feb, SNirav comes to mind. Just that, they are too tired of the wait to post here anymore and only read to see what's going on. 

It's a normal distribution, where the users don't post much before receiving the grant, post a lot at time of lodgement, then reduces the pairing after waiting for 10 months/grant. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Ismiya said:


> I m think i m the super senior in this thread now🤪


If I am not wrong, you had a CO contact, right? Your case will be granted sooner than later. Don't worry. 

Completed 200 days of waiting myself. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Yes that is true!! I m also crossed almost 3 batch i guess saying lodged to co contacted or IACM to waiting is hell quots to after a long wait granted today quote... that was happy to ready but sometimes I worried and most of the time it was funny to read 😄 😄 😂🤣😂🤣😂 . Anyway got practised with waiting so no problem now


wrecker said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I m think i m the super senior in this thread now🤪
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I am sure there are some who lodged in Feb, SNirav comes to mind. Just that, they are too tired of the wait to post here anymore and only read to see what's going on.
> 
> It's a normal distribution, where the users don't post much before receiving the grant, post a lot at time of lodgement, then reduces the pairing after waiting for 10 months/grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeetmelbourne

I am very pleased and happy to announce that me and my wife got direct grant today, ohh man it was a long , tiring and life turning journey, i came to australia in 2014 on student viaa, then to tr meanwhile struggle was to get the desired points , fortunately got the invitation on 11 sept (1 month before my TR was going to expire) , long story short haha, 17 sept 189 applied and 4 december direct grant, i wish all applicants get there grant soon . Pls make sure u upload everything to get direct grant though its not a accurate formula dependa on case to case .. 


Thanks all and wish u all good luck


----------



## mingdaofans

Firstly, congratulations on your grant.

Can you share what kind of documents do you submit? especially, the ones to prove your working experience. 

Thanks.



Jeetmelbourne said:


> I am very pleased and happy to announce that me and my wife got direct grant today, ohh man it was a long , tiring and life turning journey, i came to australia in 2014 on student viaa, then to tr meanwhile struggle was to get the desired points , fortunately got the invitation on 11 sept (1 month before my TR was going to expire) , long story short haha, 17 sept 189 applied and 4 december direct grant, i wish all applicants get there grant soon . Pls make sure u upload everything to get direct grant though its not a accurate formula dependa on case to case ..
> 
> 
> Thanks all and wish u all good luck


----------



## snirav89

wrecker said:


> Hi! I am sure there are some who lodged in Feb, SNirav comes to mind. Just that, they are too tired of the wait to post here anymore and only read to see what's going on.
> 
> It's a normal distribution, where the users don't post much before receiving the grant, post a lot at time of lodgement, then reduces the pairing after waiting for 10 months/grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Lodge on 08 Feb, IACM Got on 09 july, 10 th Month Going On and i m still waiting waiting and waiting..
I don’t care about it right now i m getting grant or not. Since Last one month i don’t ever check immitracker. People who lodge After my IACM date getting grant and we have nothing to heard. <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator *




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps

Dear Forum members, I have one question on attaching documents. I am primary applicant with 2 dependents. I have claimed 15 points for experience. I have uploaded RNR letters, tax documents, pay slips for the three companies I have worked with. Unfortunately, I have uploaded single pay slips and consumed all the available slots (60 attachments). Now I want to upload Bank statement and PF statement just to avoid CO contact. Since I don't have space in main applicant's attachment, can we upload the main applicant documents in the dependent's document list by providing any means of communication or mentioning on the file name. thanks for your response


----------



## paichandru

wrecker said:


> Hi! I am sure there are some who lodged in Feb, SNirav comes to mind. Just that, they are too tired of the wait to post here anymore and only read to see what's going on.
> 
> It's a normal distribution, where the users don't post much before receiving the grant, post a lot at time of lodgement, then reduces the pairing after waiting for 10 months/grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



It's been 6 months since even I have lodged my application (Jun 1) and around 2 months after receiving the commencement email (Sep 20).

I guess even you too are in the same timeline as I am. The wait has been tiring and also very frustrating. Hope we don't run out of steam waiting for the golden email 
Seeing the trend of people getting grants, I am not sure when cases of June and July will be considered


----------



## Vab18

Can those who have received an immi commence email write the date of lodge and commence email. 
Will be useful to keep track of when we all get grants to try and understand how long it is taking?
Thanks in advance


----------



## paichandru

Vab18 said:


> Can those who have received an immi commence email write the date of lodge and commence email.
> Will be useful to keep track of when we all get grants to try and understand how long it is taking?
> Thanks in advance


Application Lodged on: Jun 1, 2018
Assesment Commencement mail received on: Sep 20, 2018


----------



## shekar.ym

Jeetmelbourne said:


> I am very pleased and happy to announce that me and my wife got direct grant today, ohh man it was a long , tiring and life turning journey, i came to australia in 2014 on student viaa, then to tr meanwhile struggle was to get the desired points , fortunately got the invitation on 11 sept (1 month before my TR was going to expire) , long story short haha, 17 sept 189 applied and 4 december direct grant, i wish all applicants get there grant soon . Pls make sure u upload everything to get direct grant though its not a accurate formula dependa on case to case ..
> 
> 
> Thanks all and wish u all good luck


congrats and good luck


----------



## intruder_

Congrats on your Grant !


Jeetmelbourne said:


> I am very pleased and happy to announce that me and my wife got direct grant today, ohh man it was a long , tiring and life turning journey, i came to australia in 2014 on student viaa, then to tr meanwhile struggle was to get the desired points , fortunately got the invitation on 11 sept (1 month before my TR was going to expire) , long story short haha, 17 sept 189 applied and 4 december direct grant, i wish all applicants get there grant soon . Pls make sure u upload everything to get direct grant though its not a accurate formula dependa on case to case ..
> 
> 
> Thanks all and wish u all good luck


----------



## sharath121k

Vab18 said:


> Can those who have received an immi commence email write the date of lodge and commence email.
> Will be useful to keep track of when we all get grants to try and understand how long it is taking?
> Thanks in advance


Lodge date: 24 Sep
Immi commencement: 3 Dec

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

Jeetmelbourne said:


> I am very pleased and happy to announce that me and my wife got direct grant today, ohh man it was a long , tiring and life turning journey, i came to australia in 2014 on student viaa, then to tr meanwhile struggle was to get the desired points , fortunately got the invitation on 11 sept (1 month before my TR was going to expire) , long story short haha, 17 sept 189 applied and 4 december direct grant, i wish all applicants get there grant soon . Pls make sure u upload everything to get direct grant though its not a accurate formula dependa on case to case ..
> 
> 
> Thanks all and wish u all good luck


Congrats man


----------



## shekar.ym

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, FINALLY, I am happy to report that I got my IMMI grant letter today. Boy, what a moment that was after 173 days of waiting !
> 
> It is a direct grant. No CO contact, no immi assessment commencement email, but no idea about any background checks that may have happened.
> 
> Visa application lodgement: June 14th 2018 with PCC & Medicals.
> #Mechanical Engineer – ANZSCO 233512 (Offshore Alexandria, Egypt) 75 Points
> Grant date: Dec 4th 2018.
> IED: May 17th 2019 (1 year from my PCC)
> 
> See you soon Perth


congrats and good luck


----------



## raudichy

*Grant for Oct 2018 lodgements*

Hi folks, anybody knows why suddenly after grant came for Sep 28 lodgement candidates, the movement into October has stopped and how may days before it moves to Oct 8...i had lodged on Oct 8..with all documents, medicals etc...any pointers to when i cud expect CO or Grant?


Aug 11 2018 Invite
October 8 2018 Lodge with medicals and PCC
Software Engineer, India, Offshore
75 points


----------



## shekar.ym

Dillu85 said:


> partners birth certiifcate , omg :tsk:
> 
> as per my knowledge, many granted guys reported they didnt submit any such birth certificate for partners/self,


i submitted 10th or SSC certificate as proof of age/birth for myself and spouse


----------



## shekar.ym

suriya8187 said:


> Hi Expats,
> I got my 189 invite on oct 11 and applied for visa on nov 11. CO is not assigned to me yet. My wife is 22 weeks pregnant and i have to put my application on hold till child’s birth. I have to delay my initial entry date as much as possible so that i have enough time to get PR and enter OZ, as delivery date would be around April. Which would be the best way to do it?
> 1) can I generate hap if for my wife alone and get the confirmation letter from immigration medical centre and upload it to my application?
> Also, If i generate hap id and get pregnancy confirmation status for my wife and do actual medicals for both mom and kid together. which date would be considered medicals done now or after birth of child?
> 2) should i wait for co to assign and ask for medicals?
> I am planning to delay my medicals and PCC till baby’s birth.. will that be ok?


Medicals will not be done for your wife as it involves x-ray.
you need to file change of circumstances and inform the CO about pregnancy. I guess CO will put your case on hold till the baby's birth and generate HAP Id for your wife and baby. After which you can proceed with the medicals.

Wait for other experts to chime in.


----------



## shekar.ym

chaps said:


> Dear Forum members, I have one question on attaching documents. I am primary applicant with 2 dependents. I have claimed 15 points for experience. I have uploaded RNR letters, tax documents, pay slips for the three companies I have worked with. Unfortunately, I have uploaded single pay slips and consumed all the available slots (60 attachments). Now I want to upload Bank statement and PF statement just to avoid CO contact. Since I don't have space in main applicant's attachment, can we upload the main applicant documents in the dependent's document list by providing any means of communication or mentioning on the file name. thanks for your response


this is what my friend's agent did who had similar situation as yours. my friend had uploaded black white copy of passport while lodging. And did not have slots to upload color scan.
Agent filed a change of circumstances, mentioned that they are uploading color copy of passport and this gave the option to upload additional doc of the color scan of the passport.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

shekar.ym said:


> this is what my friend's agent did who had similar situation as yours. my friend had uploaded black white copy of passport while lodging. And did not have slots to upload color scan.
> Agent filed a change of circumstances, mentioned that they are uploading color copy of passport and this gave the option to upload additional doc of the color scan of the passport.


That's a clever workaround the file attachment limit


----------



## aupr04

*Called DHA yet Again!!*

Hi Guys. Like a weekly routine I called DHA yet again. Surprisingly I got a very 'talkative' and nice lady on the other side. It helped me resolve a few doubts regarding my case and overall IACM cases. So here is my IACM analysis based on timeline data from multiple groups and talking to 'talkative' operators:

IACM mailers (Immi Assessment Commencement Mail) are typically received 3-4 months post you lodge your application. This happens with applications which are complete with minimum set of required documents!  (Over smart people like me )

Reason:
Post your application is assessed in detail for completeness after lodging, there is a random sampling done from this pool and applications are sent for further external checks performed by 3rd parties. This group then gets an IACM!! Rest of applications go the normal route of sanity checks followed by Direct Grants! 

Point to Note:
Before you receive IACM, your application has been assessed in details. So in most of the cases you will get a direct grant after receiving this email. 

Expected Timelines:
Application Lodged > Post 3-4 Months - IACM (If Received) > Post 4-6 Months Grant Received. Overall expect 8-10 Months for grant!:fingerscrossed:

Summary: 
Get busy living or get busy waiting!


----------



## Goki

Vab18 said:


> Can those who have received an immi commence email write the date of lodge and commence email.
> Will be useful to keep track of when we all get grants to try and understand how long it is taking?
> Thanks in advance




Application Lodged on: April 8, 2018
Assesment Commencement mail received on: August 15, 2018


----------



## Goki

aupr04 said:


> Hi Guys. Like a weekly routine I called DHA yet again. Surprisingly I got a very 'talkative' and nice lady on the other side. It helped me resolve a few doubts regarding my case and overall IACM cases. So here is my IACM analysis based on timeline data from multiple groups and talking to 'talkative' operators:
> 
> IACM mailers (Immi Assessment Commencement Mail) are typically received 3-4 months post you lodge your application. This happens with applications which are complete with minimum set of required documents!  (Over smart people like me )
> 
> Reason:
> Post your application is assessed in detail for completeness after lodging, there is a random sampling done from this pool and applications are sent for further external checks performed by 3rd parties. This group then gets an IACM!! Rest of applications go the normal route of sanity checks followed by Direct Grants!
> 
> Point to Note:
> Before you receive IACM, your application has been assessed in details. So in most of the cases you will get a direct grant after receiving this email.
> 
> Expected Timelines:
> Application Lodged > Post 3-4 Months - IACM (If Received) > Post 4-6 Months Grant Received. Overall expect 8-10 Months for grant!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Summary:
> Get busy living or get busy waiting!




We are in a similar timeline . Hope this Christmas brings us some Luck :clock::clock:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aupr04 said:


> Hi Guys. Like a weekly routine I called DHA yet again. Surprisingly I got a very 'talkative' and nice lady on the other side. It helped me resolve a few doubts regarding my case and overall IACM cases. So here is my IACM analysis based on timeline data from multiple groups and talking to 'talkative' operators:
> 
> IACM mailers (Immi Assessment Commencement Mail) are typically received 3-4 months post you lodge your application. This happens with applications which are complete with minimum set of required documents!  (Over smart people like me )
> 
> Reason:
> Post your application is assessed in detail for completeness after lodging, there is a random sampling done from this pool and applications are sent for further external checks performed by 3rd parties. This group then gets an IACM!! Rest of applications go the normal route of sanity checks followed by Direct Grants!
> 
> Point to Note:
> Before you receive IACM, your application has been assessed in details. So in most of the cases you will get a direct grant after receiving this email.
> 
> Expected Timelines:
> Application Lodged > Post 3-4 Months - IACM (If Received) > Post 4-6 Months Grant Received. Overall expect 8-10 Months for grant!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Summary:
> Get busy living or get busy waiting!


Thanks for sharing mate - enlightening info.

Judging from AAT decisions - some applications go through facial recognition checks (e.g. making sure your passport and medical report and english assessment etc. are the same person) and all sorts of other checks (the more secretive ones are not declared publicly in AAT rulings - they issue a S375A certificate - like a 'gag order' to protect their investigative methods).

E.g. of the S375A certificate in use - 1615984 (Migration) [2018] AATA 3204 (4 July 2018)

The S375A certificate explained - MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 375A Certain information only to be disclosed to Tribunal


----------



## internationalcanuck

What your application timeline?



Ismiya said:


> I m think i m the super senior in this thread now🤪


----------



## kerberos

Jeetmelbourne said:


> I am very pleased and happy to announce that me and my wife got direct grant today, ohh man it was a long , tiring and life turning journey, i came to australia in 2014 on student viaa, then to tr meanwhile struggle was to get the desired points , fortunately got the invitation on 11 sept (1 month before my TR was going to expire) , long story short haha, 17 sept 189 applied and 4 december direct grant, i wish all applicants get there grant soon . Pls make sure u upload everything to get direct grant though its not a accurate formula dependa on case to case ..
> 
> 
> Thanks all and wish u all good luck


Congrats and finally. We were in the same boat earlier this year waiting for ITA.


----------



## Antonyc11

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for sharing mate - enlightening info.
> 
> Judging from AAT decisions - some applications go through facial recognition checks (e.g. making sure your passport and medical report and english assessment etc. are the same person) and all sorts of other checks (the more secretive ones are not declared publicly in AAT rulings - they issue a S375A certificate - like a 'gag order' to protect their investigative methods).
> 
> E.g. of the S375A certificate in use - 1615984 (Migration) [2018] AATA 3204 (4 July 2018)
> 
> The S375A certificate explained - MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 375A Certain information only to be disclosed to Tribunal


This case is so ridiculous and fun to read. People are using the tribunal system to stall more time in Australia :brick:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Antonyc11 said:


> This case is so ridiculous and fun to read. People are using the tribunal system to stall more time in Australia :brick:


There are some very brazen, entertaining, and also sad cases to read (where the AAT has no jurisdiction or their hands are tied) - generally I think they are quite fair.


----------



## ajyegnesh

aupr04 said:


> Hi Guys. Like a weekly routine I called DHA yet again. Surprisingly I got a very 'talkative' and nice lady on the other side. It helped me resolve a few doubts regarding my case and overall IACM cases. So here is my IACM analysis based on timeline data from multiple groups and talking to 'talkative' operators:
> 
> 
> 
> IACM mailers (Immi Assessment Commencement Mail) are typically received 3-4 months post you lodge your application. This happens with applications which are complete with minimum set of required documents!  (Over smart people like me )
> 
> 
> 
> Reason:
> 
> Post your application is assessed in detail for completeness after lodging, there is a random sampling done from this pool and applications are sent for further external checks performed by 3rd parties. This group then gets an IACM!! Rest of applications go the normal route of sanity checks followed by Direct Grants!
> 
> 
> 
> Point to Note:
> 
> Before you receive IACM, your application has been assessed in details. So in most of the cases you will get a direct grant after receiving this email.
> 
> 
> 
> Expected Timelines:
> 
> Application Lodged > Post 3-4 Months - IACM (If Received) > Post 4-6 Months Grant Received. Overall expect 8-10 Months for grant!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> Summary:
> 
> Get busy living or get busy waiting!




Can you please explain what you meant by minimum set of required documents? I believe most folks submit similar pattern of documents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ram2nitharshan

Hi, Is there anyone with CO contact in August/September. I had a CO contact on the 6th of September but no news ever since. I can see a lot of folks with lodgement date in September getting direct grants. I feel like my application has been skipped. Thanks.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ram2nitharshan said:


> Hi, Is there anyone with CO contact in August/September. I had a CO contact on the 6th of September but no news ever since. I can see a lot of folks with lodgement date in September getting direct grants. I feel like my application has been skipped. Thanks.


Unfortunately if you got a CO contact it means you didn't have a decision ready application (assuming they haven't asked you for something you already provided) - so decision ready applications are prioritised. 

Anecdotally it seems folks get a grant about 2-4 months after a CO contact.


----------



## ram2nitharshan

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Unfortunately if you got a CO contact it means you didn't have a decision ready application (assuming they haven't asked you for something you already provided) - so decision ready applications are prioritised.
> 
> Anecdotally it seems folks get a grant about 2-4 months after a CO contact.


Thanks for your reply. The only thing I was asked for was my partner's PTE scores to be sent online. My 457 is expiring in a couple of months and I'm in a spot of bother.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ram2nitharshan said:


> Thanks for your reply. The only thing I was asked for was my partner's PTE scores to be sent online. My 457 is expiring in a couple of months and I'm in a spot of bother.


Do you have a Bridging Visa A? It should become active once your 457 expires if you do.

Hope it is around the corner


----------



## majjji

ram2nitharshan said:


> Hi, Is there anyone with CO contact in August/September. I had a CO contact on the 6th of September but no news ever since. I can see a lot of folks with lodgement date in September getting direct grants. I feel like my application has been skipped. Thanks.


As of the recent trends, most of the people are getting grants within 60-90 days after CO contact, very few crossed the 100 days barrier. So, I think your application would be under consideration and you will receive the golden email soon, if everything has already been provided by your side, including additional documents requested by CO.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ram2nitharshan

majjji said:


> As of the recent trends, most of the people are getting grants within 60-90 days after CO contact, very few crossed the 100 days barrier. So, I think your application would be under consideration and you will receive the golden email soon, if everything has already been provided by your side, including additional documents requested by CO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Hoping for the same.


----------



## paichandru

*Finally the Golden mail has arrived*

I am very happy and excited today as I received the grant for my family (daughter, wife, and myself) 
Just yesterday I was expressing my anger over the time take to process the applications and provide the grants. And today morning I receive the grant mail 

188 days after lodging my application and 75 days after receiving the IACM email.

Thank you, everyone, for all the pointers and the discussions. Helped very much during the wait. Also, all the best for people who will receive their grants 
First entry date by - Jun 12, 2019.


----------



## intruder_

Congratulations on the long awaited Grant.


paichandru said:


> I am very happy and excited today as I received the grant for my family (daughter, wife, and myself)
> Just yesterday I was expressing my anger over the time take to process the applications and provide the grants. And today morning I receive the grant mail
> 
> 188 days after lodging my application and 75 days after receiving the IACM email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for all the pointers and the discussions. Helped very much during the wait. Also, all the best for people who will receive their grants
> First entry date by - Jun 12, 2019.


----------



## vamsi01986

Congratulations on the grant and good luck for your future endeavors.


paichandru said:


> I am very happy and excited today as I received the grant for my family (daughter, wife, and myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just yesterday I was expressing my anger over the time take to process the applications and provide the grants. And today morning I receive the grant mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 188 days after lodging my application and 75 days after receiving the IACM email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for all the pointers and the discussions. Helped very much during the wait. Also, all the best for people who will receive their grants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First entry date by - Jun 12, 2019.


----------



## vamsi01986

Just pls post the entire time line with details if you have the patience 🙂


paichandru said:


> I am very happy and excited today as I received the grant for my family (daughter, wife, and myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just yesterday I was expressing my anger over the time take to process the applications and provide the grants. And today morning I receive the grant mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 188 days after lodging my application and 75 days after receiving the IACM email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for all the pointers and the discussions. Helped very much during the wait. Also, all the best for people who will receive their grants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First entry date by - Jun 12, 2019.


----------



## Sakshikalra

When will october lodgements will start getting grants🧐


----------



## vamsi01986

I hear you. Same case. Mostly not until Jan end as they have a holiday break this month.


Sakshikalra said:


> When will october lodgements will start getting grants🧐


----------



## farooq41

Congratulations Chandru! Good news on its way for IACMs.


----------



## aupr04

*Granted!*

Granted


----------



## sammy163

aupr04 said:


> Granted


congrats


----------



## farooq41

Congratulations Another IACM!


----------



## vamsi01986

Hearty congratulations 🙂 timelines please


aupr04 said:


> Granted


----------



## Veerendra k

aupr04 said:


> Granted




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

aupr04 said:


> Granted


Congratulations...


----------



## Bandish

paichandru said:


> I am very happy and excited today as I received the grant for my family (daughter, wife, and myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just yesterday I was expressing my anger over the time take to process the applications and provide the grants. And today morning I receive the grant mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 188 days after lodging my application and 75 days after receiving the IACM email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for all the pointers and the discussions. Helped very much during the wait. Also, all the best for people who will receive their grants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First entry date by - Jun 12, 2019.


Congratulations...


----------



## Bandish

Congratulations wrecker for the grant... Now we will see less of those detailed messages from you... Happy for you..


----------



## internationalcanuck

Congratulations 



aupr04 said:


> Granted


----------



## intruder_

Congrats !


aupr04 said:


> Granted


----------



## Bandish

aupr04 said:


> Hi Guys. Like a weekly routine I called DHA yet again. Surprisingly I got a very 'talkative' and nice lady on the other side. It helped me resolve a few doubts regarding my case and overall IACM cases. So here is my IACM analysis based on timeline data from multiple groups and talking to 'talkative' operators:
> 
> IACM mailers (Immi Assessment Commencement Mail) are typically received 3-4 months post you lodge your application. This happens with applications which are complete with minimum set of required documents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Over smart people like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Reason:
> Post your application is assessed in detail for completeness after lodging, there is a random sampling done from this pool and applications are sent for further external checks performed by 3rd parties. This group then gets an IACM!! Rest of applications go the normal route of sanity checks followed by Direct Grants!
> 
> Point to Note:
> Before you receive IACM, your application has been assessed in details. So in most of the cases you will get a direct grant after receiving this email.
> 
> Expected Timelines:
> Application Lodged > Post 3-4 Months - IACM (If Received) > Post 4-6 Months Grant Received. Overall expect 8-10 Months for grant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary:
> Get busy living or get busy waiting!


Perhaps she knew that you will be granted visa in few hours..


----------



## paichandru

vamsi01986 said:


> Just pls post the entire time line with details if you have the patience 🙂


Job Code: 261313
Visa applied for: 189
------------------------
Total pts: 75 pts
------------------------
EOI submitted: Feb 2018
Invite (189) received: May 22, 2018
189 Visa lodged:Jun 1, 2018
Immi Commencement Mail: Sep 20, 2018
Grant - Dec 5, 2018
IED - Jun 12, 2019


----------



## aupr04

*217*

Wait of 217 Days! :mad2:

With immense effort to be pleased (217 days does this to you ), I would like to announce that DHA found me worthy of being an Australian Permanent Resident! My journey has been difficult, tiring and to be honest much like most of us. So nothing to boast about.

I would like to mention a few pointers which will ease out tension for people waiting and may be solve a few myths.

My medicals/PCCs expired in Sept’18 and I received my grant today! (So it depends on CO and at what point he is assessing those details for you) 

Had claimed experience from multiple companies via SDs/HR Letters and did not have payslips for 2 companies; Although had provided bank statements reflecting salary transactions (So if its genuine, don’t worry about it) 

I left the country thrice while my application was in process; Twice on BVB! (So, keep living your life) :frog:

And Yes, I am a proud IACMian and got my grant in 7 months! (So it does not matter!) layball:

Feeling when you receive that Email: 
Same Blue Sky/Same Ignorant work colleague sitting next to you/Same work pressure. 

May be the coffee will taste better! 

Hang tight guys!


----------



## sammy163

aupr04 said:


> Wait of 217 Days! :mad2:
> 
> With immense effort to be pleased (217 days does this to you ), I would like to announce that DHA found me worthy of being an Australian Permanent Resident! My journey has been difficult, tiring and to be honest much like most of us. So nothing to boast about.
> 
> I would like to mention a few pointers which will ease out tension for people waiting and may be solve a few myths.
> 
> My medicals/PCCs expired in Sept’18 and I received my grant today! (So it depends on CO and at what point he is assessing those details for you)
> 
> Had claimed experience from multiple companies via SDs/HR Letters and did not have payslips for 2 companies; Although had provided bank statements reflecting salary transactions (So if its genuine, don’t worry about it)
> 
> I left the country thrice while my application was in process; Twice on BVB! (So, keep living your life) :frog:
> 
> And Yes, I am a proud IACMian and got my grant in 7 months! (So it does not matter!) layball:
> 
> Feeling when you receive that Email:
> Same Blue Sky/Same Ignorant work colleague sitting next to you/Same work pressure.
> 
> May be the coffee will taste better!
> 
> Hang tight guys!


congrats


----------



## vamsi01986

Thanks man. May I know what the CO contact was for?


paichandru said:


> vamsi01986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pls post the entire time line with details if you have the patience 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> Visa applied for: 189
> ------------------------
> Total pts: 75 pts
> ------------------------
> EOI submitted: Feb 2018
> Invite (189) received: May 22, 2018
> 189 Visa lodged:Jun 1, 2018
> Immi Commencement Mail: Sep 20, 2018
> Grant - Dec 5, 2018
> IED - Jun 12, 2019
Click to expand...


----------



## paichandru

vamsi01986 said:


> Thanks man. May I know what the CO contact was for?


There was no CO contact. It was a direct grant.
I just received the IACM mail and afterward no correspondence until today


----------



## vamsi01986

Oh right!


paichandru said:


> vamsi01986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. May I know what the CO contact was for?
> 
> 
> 
> There was no CO contact. It was a direct grant.
> I just received the IACM mail and afterward no correspondence until today
Click to expand...


----------



## malik_mca

aupr04 said:


> Wait of 217 Days! :mad2:
> 
> With immense effort to be pleased (217 days does this to you ), I would like to announce that DHA found me worthy of being an Australian Permanent Resident! My journey has been difficult, tiring and to be honest much like most of us. So nothing to boast about.
> 
> I would like to mention a few pointers which will ease out tension for people waiting and may be solve a few myths.
> 
> My medicals/PCCs expired in Sept’18 and I received my grant today! (So it depends on CO and at what point he is assessing those details for you)
> 
> Had claimed experience from multiple companies via SDs/HR Letters and did not have payslips for 2 companies; Although had provided bank statements reflecting salary transactions (So if its genuine, don’t worry about it)
> 
> I left the country thrice while my application was in process; Twice on BVB! (So, keep living your life) :frog:
> 
> And Yes, I am a proud IACMian and got my grant in 7 months! (So it does not matter!) layball:
> 
> Feeling when you receive that Email:
> Same Blue Sky/Same Ignorant work colleague sitting next to you/Same work pressure.
> 
> May be the coffee will taste better!
> 
> Hang tight guys!


Congrats dear


----------



## farooq41

aupr04 said:


> Wait of 217 Days! :mad2:
> 
> With immense effort to be pleased (217 days does this to you ), I would like to announce that DHA found me worthy of being an Australian Permanent Resident! My journey has been difficult, tiring and to be honest much like most of us. So nothing to boast about.
> 
> I would like to mention a few pointers which will ease out tension for people waiting and may be solve a few myths.
> 
> My medicals/PCCs expired in Sept’18 and I received my grant today! (So it depends on CO and at what point he is assessing those details for you)
> 
> Had claimed experience from multiple companies via SDs/HR Letters and did not have payslips for 2 companies; Although had provided bank statements reflecting salary transactions (So if its genuine, don’t worry about it)
> 
> I left the country thrice while my application was in process; Twice on BVB! (So, keep living your life) :frog:
> 
> And Yes, I am a proud IACMian and got my grant in 7 months! (So it does not matter!) layball:
> 
> Feeling when you receive that Email:
> Same Blue Sky/Same Ignorant work colleague sitting next to you/Same work pressure.
> 
> May be the coffee will taste better!
> 
> Hang tight guys!


Nicely Written! Congratulations!


----------



## kristinacastro

Hello Guys,
I just feel that I would like to share these findings.

At 8:51am, we got our Direct Grant. Exactly 73 days from Visa lodgement date (22 Sep 2018).

How I think IMMI Tracker works:
-In IMMI Tracker, it shows that I’m at Queue# 372. Means 371 people ahead of me before I get assessed.
-In IMMI, it also says that I would get my Grant on the average on 22 Jan 2019 (4 months after lodgement date) and worst case on 22 Aug 2019 (which is 11 months after lodgement date). They just give you a range.
-However, I could see in IMMI tracker that those who lodged in September (even after mine) are either getting a Grant or CO Contact. This gives me hope that I would get mine soon =) Which is true in this case.
-So, IMMI Tracker is a good indication on who’s already getting the Grant or CO Contact. Those who kept asking about the status gets an answer here by predicting on their own based on my above facts. The Q# does not indicate when will you get yours. It all depends on how confident are you that your documents are complete.

I realized that you really have to provide a complete supporting documents if you wanted to have a Direct Grant.
Few advises to share which I hope would help.
1.	Do your medicals before you lodge a Visa. Generate your own HAP ID and complete medical check. Then lodge.
2.	Get your Police Clearance before you lodge. Use the ITA and create a formal letter to apply for COC. They acknowledge it. I did it here in Singapore. No need to wait for a letter from CO Officer and use it to get COC.
3.	Proof of Employment for you and your spouse (for partner skills). Provide everything. Especially those already provided to Skills Assessment Authority. i.e. Reference Letter, Offer letters, Referral letters from colleagues or boss, whatever Pay slips you had, Bank Account showing salary, Income Tax return, Company ID, Working Visa, etc.
4.	Proof of relationship. I saw that even providing the marriage certificate is not enough. So I added documents needed for de Facto even if I am already married. Documents such as Joint Account, Tenancy Agreement, Property-Certificate of Title, Itinerary Plane ticket showing your names, family photo, Facebook Account showing relationship (married to). It worked for me.
5.	If you took PTE, get a notarized one and upload it. I also wrote to PTE double checking that they sent my scores to DHA. I attached the copy of that email reply in my application too! Under the English Exam. No reason for DHA to ask again about my PTE results!

In Summary, don’t give DHA a chance to ask you back! Provide all the genuine documents as you deem necessary.
I kept adding supporting proofs in my IMMI account whenever I find out something in this Forum, and it helped a lot!
So thank you everyone and hope this gives you information and I hope you get your grant soon!

Any question—don’t hesitate to ask.
Cheers!


----------



## Vab18

paichandru said:


> I am very happy and excited today as I received the grant for my family (daughter, wife, and myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just yesterday I was expressing my anger over the time take to process the applications and provide the grants. And today morning I receive the grant mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 188 days after lodging my application and 75 days after receiving the IACM email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for all the pointers and the discussions. Helped very much during the wait. Also, all the best for people who will receive their grants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First entry date by - Jun 12, 2019.[/QUOTE
> 
> Fantastic news, congratulations.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kristinacastro said:


> Hello Guys,
> I just feel that I would like to share these findings.
> 
> At 8:51am, we got our Direct Grant. Exactly 73 days from Visa lodgement date (22 Sep 2018).
> 
> How I think IMMI Tracker works:
> -In IMMI Tracker, it shows that I’m at Queue# 372. Means 371 people ahead of me before I get assessed.
> -In IMMI, it also says that I would get my Grant on the average on 22 Jan 2019 (4 months after lodgement date) and worst case on 22 Aug 2019 (which is 11 months after lodgement date). They just give you a range.
> -However, I could see in IMMI tracker that those who lodged in September (even after mine) are either getting a Grant or CO Contact. This gives me hope that I would get mine soon =) Which is true in this case.
> -So, IMMI Tracker is a good indication on who’s already getting the Grant or CO Contact. Those who kept asking about the status gets an answer here by predicting on their own based on my above facts. The Q# does not indicate when will you get yours. It all depends on how confident are you that your documents are complete.
> 
> I realized that you really have to provide a complete supporting documents if you wanted to have a Direct Grant.
> Few advises to share which I hope would help.
> 1.	Do your medicals before you lodge a Visa. Generate your own HAP ID and complete medical check. Then lodge.
> 2.	Get your Police Clearance before you lodge. Use the ITA and create a formal letter to apply for COC. They acknowledge it. I did it here in Singapore. No need to wait for a letter from CO Officer and use it to get COC.
> 3.	Proof of Employment for you and your spouse (for partner skills). Provide everything. Especially those already provided to Skills Assessment Authority. i.e. Reference Letter, Offer letters, Referral letters from colleagues or boss, whatever Pay slips you had, Bank Account showing salary, Income Tax return, Company ID, Working Visa, etc.
> 4.	Proof of relationship. I saw that even providing the marriage certificate is not enough. So I added documents needed for de Facto even if I am already married. Documents such as Joint Account, Tenancy Agreement, Property-Certificate of Title, Itinerary Plane ticket showing your names, family photo, Facebook Account showing relationship (married to). It worked for me.
> 5.	If you took PTE, get a notarized one and upload it. I also wrote to PTE double checking that they sent my scores to DHA. I attached the copy of that email reply in my application too! Under the English Exam. No reason for DHA to ask again about my PTE results!
> 
> In Summary, don’t give DHA a chance to ask you back! Provide all the genuine documents as you deem necessary.
> I kept adding supporting proofs in my IMMI account whenever I find out something in this Forum, and it helped a lot!
> So thank you everyone and hope this gives you information and I hope you get your grant soon!
> 
> Any question—don’t hesitate to ask.
> Cheers!


Alot of applicants who need a Singapore CoC (PCC) get delayed cause they think they will need a letter from the CO - when that is not the case.

Your diligence paid off, congrats!


----------



## farooq41

Congratulations Vab & kristian! All the best


----------



## Bandish

kristinacastro said:


> Hello Guys,
> I just feel that I would like to share these findings.
> 
> At 8:51am, we got our Direct Grant. Exactly 73 days from Visa lodgement date (22 Sep 2018).
> 
> How I think IMMI Tracker works:
> -In IMMI Tracker, it shows that I’m at Queue# 372. Means 371 people ahead of me before I get assessed.
> -In IMMI, it also says that I would get my Grant on the average on 22 Jan 2019 (4 months after lodgement date) and worst case on 22 Aug 2019 (which is 11 months after lodgement date). They just give you a range.
> -However, I could see in IMMI tracker that those who lodged in September (even after mine) are either getting a Grant or CO Contact. This gives me hope that I would get mine soon 😃 Which is true in this case.
> -So, IMMI Tracker is a good indication on who’s already getting the Grant or CO Contact. Those who kept asking about the status gets an answer here by predicting on their own based on my above facts. The Q# does not indicate when will you get yours. It all depends on how confident are you that your documents are complete.
> 
> I realized that you really have to provide a complete supporting documents if you wanted to have a Direct Grant.
> Few advises to share which I hope would help.
> 1.	Do your medicals before you lodge a Visa. Generate your own HAP ID and complete medical check. Then lodge.
> 2.	Get your Police Clearance before you lodge. Use the ITA and create a formal letter to apply for COC. They acknowledge it. I did it here in Singapore. No need to wait for a letter from CO Officer and use it to get COC.
> 3.	Proof of Employment for you and your spouse (for partner skills). Provide everything. Especially those already provided to Skills Assessment Authority. i.e. Reference Letter, Offer letters, Referral letters from colleagues or boss, whatever Pay slips you had, Bank Account showing salary, Income Tax return, Company ID, Working Visa, etc.
> 4.	Proof of relationship. I saw that even providing the marriage certificate is not enough. So I added documents needed for de Facto even if I am already married. Documents such as Joint Account, Tenancy Agreement, Property-Certificate of Title, Itinerary Plane ticket showing your names, family photo, Facebook Account showing relationship (married to). It worked for me.
> 5.	If you took PTE, get a notarized one and upload it. I also wrote to PTE double checking that they sent my scores to DHA. I attached the copy of that email reply in my application too! Under the English Exam. No reason for DHA to ask again about my PTE results!
> 
> In Summary, don’t give DHA a chance to ask you back! Provide all the genuine documents as you deem necessary.
> I kept adding supporting proofs in my IMMI account whenever I find out something in this Forum, and it helped a lot!
> So thank you everyone and hope this gives you information and I hope you get your grant soon!
> 
> Any question—don’t hesitate to ask.
> Cheers!


Congratulations...


----------



## Vab18

aupr04 said:


> Wait of 217 Days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With immense effort to be pleased (217 days does this to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I would like to announce that DHA found me worthy of being an Australian Permanent Resident! My journey has been difficult, tiring and to be honest much like most of us. So nothing to boast about.
> 
> I would like to mention a few pointers which will ease out tension for people waiting and may be solve a few myths.
> 
> My medicals/PCCs expired in Sept’18 and I received my grant today! (So it depends on CO and at what point he is assessing those details for you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had claimed experience from multiple companies via SDs/HR Letters and did not have payslips for 2 companies; Although had provided bank statements reflecting salary transactions (So if its genuine, don’t worry about it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the country thrice while my application was in process; Twice on BVB! (So, keep living your life)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Yes, I am a proud IACMian and got my grant in 7 months! (So it does not matter!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling when you receive that Email:
> Same Blue Sky/Same Ignorant work colleague sitting next to you/Same work pressure.
> 
> May be the coffee will taste better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang tight guys!


Brilliant news! Finally! Congratulations 🎉


----------



## VeraBam

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I don't think you need to - if you have already done the needful on Immiaccount.
> 
> Some CO's explicitly state not to reply or attach documents via email - if you don't have any such disclaimer, no harm replying and letting them know you have done what was requested via Immiaccount



Thanks PrettyIsotonic for the response. 

What I did was, I just attached a pdf form document saying I have done the attachment etc just to be safe. I attached it together with the requested document in immiaccount. I did not email or anything.

Thanks again. Much appreciated.


----------



## ajyegnesh

Hi guys,

I got a case officer contact requesting for rnr and pf statements from current and old company. I don’t have any issues in getting the same from current company.

The pf I help in old company has been closed now and how can I get the statement now. Also this is around 7 years back before the introduction of UAN. Kindly let me know whom shall I approach. Old company is Cognizant India.

Also let me know any old employees contacted Cognizant India for RnR? Please ping me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmd123

Congratulations!! your post got a smile on my face.. I see the pain of wait 
All the very Best!



aupr04 said:


> Wait of 217 Days! :mad2:
> 
> With immense effort to be pleased (217 days does this to you ), I would like to announce that DHA found me worthy of being an Australian Permanent Resident! My journey has been difficult, tiring and to be honest much like most of us. So nothing to boast about.
> 
> I would like to mention a few pointers which will ease out tension for people waiting and may be solve a few myths.
> 
> My medicals/PCCs expired in Sept’18 and I received my grant today! (So it depends on CO and at what point he is assessing those details for you)
> 
> Had claimed experience from multiple companies via SDs/HR Letters and did not have payslips for 2 companies; Although had provided bank statements reflecting salary transactions (So if its genuine, don’t worry about it)
> 
> I left the country thrice while my application was in process; Twice on BVB! (So, keep living your life) :frog:
> 
> And Yes, I am a proud IACMian and got my grant in 7 months! (So it does not matter!) layball:
> 
> Feeling when you receive that Email:
> Same Blue Sky/Same Ignorant work colleague sitting next to you/Same work pressure.
> 
> May be the coffee will taste better!
> 
> Hang tight guys!


----------



## Ismiya

Seriously i m tired of posting my timeline 😞 but i can share ( just because i dont know how to add signature ) In short
Started in jan 
Lodged in april 15 
got first co contact in aug 21 for form 815
Second on oct 15 ( since medical expired in oct 14 )
And after that Waiting 
waiting 
Waitinggggg 😄 😄
I guess mine may process with oct co contacted cases hopefully 



internationalcanuck said:


> What your application timeline?
> 
> 
> 
> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I m think i m the super senior in this thread now🤪
Click to expand...


----------



## wrecker

wrecker said:


> Quite likely. But the criteria is not really clear. I mean there might be a lot of cases where the documents or jobs can be questioned but not all are getting IACM. I know a guy who works for a software biggie (I mean a company almost anyone in software industry in entire planet knows of) for more than a decade who got this mail.
> 
> I was previously under impression that certain anzsco might be the ones who receive the mail but even that's not the case.
> 
> At this time, I am not sure what the criteria might be, even if there is one. Alternatively, some cases might be picked for random security checks. Who knows? And what can we even do?
> 
> Just need to calm down, move on with life, put your head down and get on with work. We will have our day!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My day has come! 

200th day after lodgement, 90th day after receiving Immi Assessment Commence Mail, 100s of prayers and hours & hours of frustration later, we are humbled by the Grant Mail we received this morning. 

The entire process has taught many things. Most of all, Patience! The year has been very difficult and crazy to even explain it all. The Grant in a way has brought some silver lining for us. 

The entire expatforums has been so kind to us and helped us in ways than one can imagine of. I am so thankful to all of you especially @GunBun, Internationalkanuck, ChandruPai, SNirav, Aupr04, Goki, NewbieNz, Andrew from the senior groups and guys like CSdhan, Saif, VAB, from newer applicants group who supported us through this entire journey. Apologies if I missed anyone. 

My timelines are below (All 2018):
Decision to immigrate: 26th Jan
PTE: 12th March. Overall score 90
Skill Assessment by OTC: 9th April
PCC: 19th April for both India and US
EOI lodgement: 21st April
Invite: 9th May
Visa Lodgement: 20th May
Medicals: 11th June
IACM: 7th September
Grant: 5th December

Had uploaded most of the documents on 30th May. Also added a few documents in June/July. Uploaded Notification for change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer on 2nd and 26th October.

Called up DHA around 4 times and one of the times, around a month back, a guy told me that file was perfectly alright and is just waiting to be granted. 

Once again thanks to all of you for supporting us throughout this journey. Wouldn't have been possible without this wonderful forum and it's even more wonderful members.





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rmd123

Congratulations!!! All the very best!
I have a quick question... Can we keep uploading documents once we have submitted the application? I lodged my application on 10th oct, I feel I can still upload few more documents for relationship proof
I attached Marriage certificate and Rental agreement. May be i can ad more like property cert?
Let me know. Thanks







kristinacastro said:


> Hello Guys,
> I just feel that I would like to share these findings.
> 
> At 8:51am, we got our Direct Grant. Exactly 73 days from Visa lodgement date (22 Sep 2018).
> 
> How I think IMMI Tracker works:
> -In IMMI Tracker, it shows that I’m at Queue# 372. Means 371 people ahead of me before I get assessed.
> -In IMMI, it also says that I would get my Grant on the average on 22 Jan 2019 (4 months after lodgement date) and worst case on 22 Aug 2019 (which is 11 months after lodgement date). They just give you a range.
> -However, I could see in IMMI tracker that those who lodged in September (even after mine) are either getting a Grant or CO Contact. This gives me hope that I would get mine soon =) Which is true in this case.
> -So, IMMI Tracker is a good indication on who’s already getting the Grant or CO Contact. Those who kept asking about the status gets an answer here by predicting on their own based on my above facts. The Q# does not indicate when will you get yours. It all depends on how confident are you that your documents are complete.
> 
> I realized that you really have to provide a complete supporting documents if you wanted to have a Direct Grant.
> Few advises to share which I hope would help.
> 1.	Do your medicals before you lodge a Visa. Generate your own HAP ID and complete medical check. Then lodge.
> 2.	Get your Police Clearance before you lodge. Use the ITA and create a formal letter to apply for COC. They acknowledge it. I did it here in Singapore. No need to wait for a letter from CO Officer and use it to get COC.
> 3.	Proof of Employment for you and your spouse (for partner skills). Provide everything. Especially those already provided to Skills Assessment Authority. i.e. Reference Letter, Offer letters, Referral letters from colleagues or boss, whatever Pay slips you had, Bank Account showing salary, Income Tax return, Company ID, Working Visa, etc.
> 4.	Proof of relationship. I saw that even providing the marriage certificate is not enough. So I added documents needed for de Facto even if I am already married. Documents such as Joint Account, Tenancy Agreement, Property-Certificate of Title, Itinerary Plane ticket showing your names, family photo, Facebook Account showing relationship (married to). It worked for me.
> 5.	If you took PTE, get a notarized one and upload it. I also wrote to PTE double checking that they sent my scores to DHA. I attached the copy of that email reply in my application too! Under the English Exam. No reason for DHA to ask again about my PTE results!
> 
> In Summary, don’t give DHA a chance to ask you back! Provide all the genuine documents as you deem necessary.
> I kept adding supporting proofs in my IMMI account whenever I find out something in this Forum, and it helped a lot!
> So thank you everyone and hope this gives you information and I hope you get your grant soon!
> 
> Any question—don’t hesitate to ask.
> Cheers!


----------



## Vab18

wrecker said:


> wrecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite likely. But the criteria is not really clear. I mean there might be a lot of cases where the documents or jobs can be questioned but not all are getting IACM. I know a guy who works for a software biggie (I mean a company almost anyone in software industry in entire planet knows of) for more than a decade who got this mail.
> 
> I was previously under impression that certain anzsco might be the ones who receive the mail but even that's not the case.
> 
> At this time, I am not sure what the criteria might be, even if there is one. Alternatively, some cases might be picked for random security checks. Who knows? And what can we even do?
> 
> Just need to calm down, move on with life, put your head down and get on with work. We will have our day!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> My day has come!
> 
> 200th day after lodgement, 90th day after receiving Immi Assessment Commence Mail, 100s of prayers and hours & hours of frustration later, we are humbled by the Grant Mail we received this morning.
> 
> The entire process has taught many things. Most of all, Patience! The year has been very difficult and crazy to even explain it all. The Grant in a way has brought some silver lining for us.
> 
> The entire expatforums has been so kind to us and helped us in ways than one can imagine of. I am so thankful to all of you especially @GunBun, Internationalkanuck, ChandruPai, SNirav, Aupr04, Goki, NewbieNz, Andrew from the senior groups and guys like CSdhan, Saif, VAB, from newer applicants group who supported us through this entire journey. Apologies if I missed anyone.
> 
> My timelines are below (All 2018):
> Decision to immigrate: 26th Jan
> PTE: 12th March. Overall score 90
> Skill Assessment by OTC: 9th April
> PCC: 19th April for both India and US
> EOI lodgement: 21st April
> Invite: 9th May
> Visa Lodgement: 20th May
> Medicals: 11th June
> IACM: 7th September
> Grant: 5th December
> 
> Had uploaded most of the documents on 30th May. Also added a few documents in June/July. Uploaded Notification for change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer on 2nd and 26th October.
> 
> Called up DHA around 4 times and one of the times, around a month back, a guy told me that file was perfectly alright and is just waiting to be granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all of you for supporting us throughout this journey. Wouldn't have been possible without this wonderful forum and it's even more wonderful members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes Wrecker I’m so pleased for you! All the best!
It seems they may do iacm in bulk? Hopefully I don’t have to wait too long. 
All the best in Oz 🎉


----------



## kristinacastro

rmd123 said:


> Congratulations!!! All the very best!
> I have a quick question... Can we keep uploading documents once we have submitted the application? I lodged my application on 10th oct, I feel I can still upload few more documents for relationship proof
> I attached Marriage certificate and Rental agreement. May be i can ad more like property cert?
> Let me know. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristinacastro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys,
> I just feel that I would like to share these findings.
> 
> At 8:51am, we got our Direct Grant. Exactly 73 days from Visa lodgement date (22 Sep 2018).
> 
> How I think IMMI Tracker works:
> -In IMMI Tracker, it shows that I’m at Queue# 372. Means 371 people ahead of me before I get assessed.
> -In IMMI, it also says that I would get my Grant on the average on 22 Jan 2019 (4 months after lodgement date) and worst case on 22 Aug 2019 (which is 11 months after lodgement date). They just give you a range.
> -However, I could see in IMMI tracker that those who lodged in September (even after mine) are either getting a Grant or CO Contact. This gives me hope that I would get mine soon 😃 Which is true in this case.
> -So, IMMI Tracker is a good indication on who’s already getting the Grant or CO Contact. Those who kept asking about the status gets an answer here by predicting on their own based on my above facts. The Q# does not indicate when will you get yours. It all depends on how confident are you that your documents are complete.
> 
> I realized that you really have to provide a complete supporting documents if you wanted to have a Direct Grant.
> Few advises to share which I hope would help.
> 1.	Do your medicals before you lodge a Visa. Generate your own HAP ID and complete medical check. Then lodge.
> 2.	Get your Police Clearance before you lodge. Use the ITA and create a formal letter to apply for COC. They acknowledge it. I did it here in Singapore. No need to wait for a letter from CO Officer and use it to get COC.
> 3.	Proof of Employment for you and your spouse (for partner skills). Provide everything. Especially those already provided to Skills Assessment Authority. i.e. Reference Letter, Offer letters, Referral letters from colleagues or boss, whatever Pay slips you had, Bank Account showing salary, Income Tax return, Company ID, Working Visa, etc.
> 4.	Proof of relationship. I saw that even providing the marriage certificate is not enough. So I added documents needed for de Facto even if I am already married. Documents such as Joint Account, Tenancy Agreement, Property-Certificate of Title, Itinerary Plane ticket showing your names, family photo, Facebook Account showing relationship (married to). It worked for me.
> 5.	If you took PTE, get a notarized one and upload it. I also wrote to PTE double checking that they sent my scores to DHA. I attached the copy of that email reply in my application too! Under the English Exam. No reason for DHA to ask again about my PTE results!
> 
> In Summary, don’t give DHA a chance to ask you back! Provide all the genuine documents as you deem necessary.
> I kept adding supporting proofs in my IMMI account whenever I find out something in this Forum, and it helped a lot!
> So thank you everyone and hope this gives you information and I hope you get your grant soon!
> 
> Any question—don’t hesitate to ask.
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

Oh yes, that's what I did and it worked for me. My Queue is still thesame. NO effect on the processing time. Try to add more proof or relationship like pictures, travel tickets, join bank accounts. I even uploaded our Facebook account showing our relationship as there is one option there under "internet accounts"...


----------



## rmd123

Congratulations!!!




wrecker said:


> My day has come!
> 
> 200th day after lodgement, 90th day after receiving Immi Assessment Commence Mail, 100s of prayers and hours & hours of frustration later, we are humbled by the Grant Mail we received this morning.
> 
> The entire process has taught many things. Most of all, Patience! The year has been very difficult and crazy to even explain it all. The Grant in a way has brought some silver lining for us.
> 
> The entire expatforums has been so kind to us and helped us in ways than one can imagine of. I am so thankful to all of you especially @GunBun, Internationalkanuck, ChandruPai, SNirav, Aupr04, Goki, NewbieNz, Andrew from the senior groups and guys like CSdhan, Saif, VAB, from newer applicants group who supported us through this entire journey. Apologies if I missed anyone.
> 
> My timelines are below (All 2018):
> Decision to immigrate: 26th Jan
> PTE: 12th March. Overall score 90
> Skill Assessment by OTC: 9th April
> PCC: 19th April for both India and US
> EOI lodgement: 21st April
> Invite: 9th May
> Visa Lodgement: 20th May
> Medicals: 11th June
> IACM: 7th September
> Grant: 5th December
> 
> Had uploaded most of the documents on 30th May. Also added a few documents in June/July. Uploaded Notification for change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer on 2nd and 26th October.
> 
> Called up DHA around 4 times and one of the times, around a month back, a guy told me that file was perfectly alright and is just waiting to be granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all of you for supporting us throughout this journey. Wouldn't have been possible without this wonderful forum and it's even more wonderful members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.shailender

aupr04 said:


> Wait of 217 Days! :mad2:
> 
> With immense effort to be pleased (217 days does this to you ), I would like to announce that DHA found me worthy of being an Australian Permanent Resident! My journey has been difficult, tiring and to be honest much like most of us. So nothing to boast about.
> 
> I would like to mention a few pointers which will ease out tension for people waiting and may be solve a few myths.
> 
> My medicals/PCCs expired in Sept’18 and I received my grant today! (So it depends on CO and at what point he is assessing those details for you)
> 
> Had claimed experience from multiple companies via SDs/HR Letters and did not have payslips for 2 companies; Although had provided bank statements reflecting salary transactions (So if its genuine, don’t worry about it)
> 
> I left the country thrice while my application was in process; Twice on BVB! (So, keep living your life) :frog:
> 
> And Yes, I am a proud IACMian and got my grant in 7 months! (So it does not matter!) layball:
> 
> Feeling when you receive that Email:
> Same Blue Sky/Same Ignorant work colleague sitting next to you/Same work pressure.
> 
> May be the coffee will taste better!
> 
> Hang tight guys!


Congratulations !!! I can only imagine your feeling after such a long wait..

I have a small query.. you said your PCC/Medicals expired in Sep 2018. Since you lodged in May 2018 only, how come your medical/pcc expired in Sep 2018.


----------



## Bandish

Congratulations wrecker...


----------



## suriya8187

Hi Expats,
I got my 189 invite on oct 11 and applied for visa on nov 11. CO is not assigned to me yet. My wife is 22 weeks pregnant and i have to put my application on hold till child’s birth. I have to delay my initial entry date as much as possible so that i have enough time to get PR and enter OZ, as delivery date would be around April. Which would be the best way to do it?
1) can I generate hap if for my wife alone and get the confirmation letter from immigration medical centre and upload it to my application?
Also, If i generate hap id and get pregnancy confirmation status for my wife and do actual medicals for both mom and kid together. which date would be considered medicals done now or after birth of child?
2) should i wait for co to assign and ask for medicals?
I am planning to delay my medicals and PCC till baby’s birth.. will that be ok?


----------



## Vab18

farooq41 said:


> Congratulations Vab & kristian! All the best


I’ve not got mine yet!


----------



## ajyegnesh

ajyegnesh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a case officer contact requesting for rnr and pf statements from current and old company. I don’t have any issues in getting the same from current company.
> 
> The pf I help in old company has been closed now and how can I get the statement now. Also this is around 7 years back before the introduction of UAN. Kindly let me know whom shall I approach. Old company is Cognizant India.
> 
> Also let me know any old employees contacted Cognizant India for RnR? Please ping me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Guys.. any help here would be of great help. Thanks.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41

Vab18 said:


> I’ve not got mine yet!


I am sorry mis-read the quote. Yours is around the corner Inshaallah


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys my PCC from ministry of Interior UAE is showing emailing phase on app. But I didn't recieve any email. How much time it takes? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## essessp

ajyegnesh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a case officer contact requesting for rnr and pf statements from current and old company. I don’t have any issues in getting the same from current company.
> 
> The pf I help in old company has been closed now and how can I get the statement now. Also this is around 7 years back before the introduction of UAN. Kindly let me know whom shall I approach. Old company is Cognizant India.
> 
> Also let me know any old employees contacted Cognizant India for RnR? Please ping me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi, I got mine last week. I had similar case, ,my PF account was closed post withdrawal of PF, and it was for time period 2007 to 2010. You have two options to get it. Either raise an EPFO Grievance epfigms.gov.in/homepage.aspx or get an online RTI filed for getting the same rtionline.gov.in. I was able to get it in 1 week time and I think if we provide correct and complete information while filing, we see quick turnaround. Complete information like Salary slip attached(showing PF acc number and your name), complete address.


----------



## sammy163

wrecker said:


> My day has come!
> 
> 200th day after lodgement, 90th day after receiving Immi Assessment Commence Mail, 100s of prayers and hours & hours of frustration later, we are humbled by the Grant Mail we received this morning.
> 
> The entire process has taught many things. Most of all, Patience! The year has been very difficult and crazy to even explain it all. The Grant in a way has brought some silver lining for us.
> 
> The entire expatforums has been so kind to us and helped us in ways than one can imagine of. I am so thankful to all of you especially @GunBun, Internationalkanuck, ChandruPai, SNirav, Aupr04, Goki, NewbieNz, Andrew from the senior groups and guys like CSdhan, Saif, VAB, from newer applicants group who supported us through this entire journey. Apologies if I missed anyone.
> 
> My timelines are below (All 2018):
> Decision to immigrate: 26th Jan
> PTE: 12th March. Overall score 90
> Skill Assessment by OTC: 9th April
> PCC: 19th April for both India and US
> EOI lodgement: 21st April
> Invite: 9th May
> Visa Lodgement: 20th May
> Medicals: 11th June
> IACM: 7th September
> Grant: 5th December
> 
> Had uploaded most of the documents on 30th May. Also added a few documents in June/July. Uploaded Notification for change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer on 2nd and 26th October.
> 
> Called up DHA around 4 times and one of the times, around a month back, a guy told me that file was perfectly alright and is just waiting to be granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all of you for supporting us throughout this journey. Wouldn't have been possible without this wonderful forum and it's even more wonderful members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


well deserved and congrats wrecker !! i was happy to see ur myimmi update in the
morning ittself.


----------



## wrecker

Vab18 said:


> Yes Wrecker I’m so pleased for you! All the best!
> It seems they may do iacm in bulk? Hopefully I don’t have to wait too long.
> All the best in Oz 🎉


Thanks Vab! Yes they do IACM in bulk it seems. On an average the 2 to 4 months time after receipt of IACM seems valid. 

I wish quick grants for all of you who received IACM but more prayers for SNirav, who has been waiting for so so long. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajyegnesh

essessp said:


> Hi, I got mine last week. I had similar case, ,my PF account was closed post withdrawal of PF, and it was for time period 2007 to 2010. You have two options to get it. Either raise an EPFO Grievance epfigms.gov.in/homepage.aspx or get an online RTI filed for getting the same rtionline.gov.in. I was able to get it in 1 week time and I think if we provide correct and complete information while filing, we see quick turnaround. Complete information like Salary slip attached(showing PF acc number and your name), complete address.




Thanks a lot for your input.

Have you raised in grievance portal or rti? 
Anything else is required apart from payslip copy with pf number? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

May i know ur IED ?


aupr04 said:


> Wait of 217 Days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With immense effort to be pleased (217 days does this to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I would like to announce that DHA found me worthy of being an Australian Permanent Resident! My journey has been difficult, tiring and to be honest much like most of us. So nothing to boast about.
> 
> I would like to mention a few pointers which will ease out tension for people waiting and may be solve a few myths.
> 
> My medicals/PCCs expired in Sept’18 and I received my grant today! (So it depends on CO and at what point he is assessing those details for you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had claimed experience from multiple companies via SDs/HR Letters and did not have payslips for 2 companies; Although had provided bank statements reflecting salary transactions (So if its genuine, don’t worry about it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the country thrice while my application was in process; Twice on BVB! (So, keep living your life)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Yes, I am a proud IACMian and got my grant in 7 months! (So it does not matter!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling when you receive that Email:
> Same Blue Sky/Same Ignorant work colleague sitting next to you/Same work pressure.
> 
> May be the coffee will taste better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang tight guys!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

wrecker said:


> My day has come!
> 
> 200th day after lodgement, 90th day after receiving Immi Assessment Commence Mail, 100s of prayers and hours & hours of frustration later, we are humbled by the Grant Mail we received this morning.
> 
> The entire process has taught many things. Most of all, Patience! The year has been very difficult and crazy to even explain it all. The Grant in a way has brought some silver lining for us.
> 
> The entire expatforums has been so kind to us and helped us in ways than one can imagine of. I am so thankful to all of you especially @GunBun, Internationalkanuck, ChandruPai, SNirav, Aupr04, Goki, NewbieNz, Andrew from the senior groups and guys like CSdhan, Saif, VAB, from newer applicants group who supported us through this entire journey. Apologies if I missed anyone.
> 
> My timelines are below (All 2018):
> Decision to immigrate: 26th Jan
> PTE: 12th March. Overall score 90
> Skill Assessment by OTC: 9th April
> PCC: 19th April for both India and US
> EOI lodgement: 21st April
> Invite: 9th May
> Visa Lodgement: 20th May
> Medicals: 11th June
> IACM: 7th September
> Grant: 5th December
> 
> Had uploaded most of the documents on 30th May. Also added a few documents in June/July. Uploaded Notification for change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer on 2nd and 26th October.
> 
> Called up DHA around 4 times and one of the times, around a month back, a guy told me that file was perfectly alright and is just waiting to be granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all of you for supporting us throughout this journey. Wouldn't have been possible without this wonderful forum and it's even more wonderful members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congrats Wrecker, sounds like a rollercoaster year - I remember your cohort lodging when I was just about to get my skills assessed. Great to see this come through


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rmd123 said:


> Congratulations!!! All the very best!
> I have a quick question... Can we keep uploading documents once we have submitted the application? I lodged my application on 10th oct, I feel I can still upload few more documents for relationship proof
> I attached Marriage certificate and Rental agreement. May be i can ad more like property cert?
> Let me know. Thanks


Yes you can


----------



## wrecker

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats Wrecker, sounds like a rollercoaster year - I remember your cohort lodging when I was just about to get my skills assessed. Great to see this come through


Thanks a lot, bro! That's correct. I just lodged as you were getting your skills assessed. 

As I complete this process, I now start the process for my pet which is another 8 to 10 month process for Australia. Hope that turns out well. 

Thanks for your posts. They have been of immense help to me and others on this forum

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

wrecker said:


> Thanks a lot, bro! That's correct. I just lodged as you were getting your skills assessed.
> 
> As I complete this process, I now start the process for my pet which is another 8 to 10 month process for Australia. Hope that turns out well.
> 
> Thanks for your posts. They have been of immense help to me and others on this forum
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If only they had PR visas for pets too! The quarantine process is lengthy, but oh so worth it when they are able to come home. 

All the best and it looks like the term IACM is here to stay


----------



## wrecker

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If only they had PR visas for pets too! The quarantine process is lengthy, but oh so worth it when they are able to come home.
> 
> All the best and it looks like the term IACM is here to stay


Check my signature! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If only they had PR visas for pets too! The quarantine process is lengthy, but oh so worth it when they are able to come home.
> 
> All the best and it looks like the term IACM is here to stay


Yes. not only that. Also the test for E Canis.

Hope the test and quarantine to well

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

wrecker said:


> My day has come!
> 
> 200th day after lodgement, 90th day after receiving Immi Assessment Commence Mail, 100s of prayers and hours & hours of frustration later, we are humbled by the Grant Mail we received this morning.
> 
> The entire process has taught many things. Most of all, Patience! The year has been very difficult and crazy to even explain it all. The Grant in a way has brought some silver lining for us.
> 
> The entire expatforums has been so kind to us and helped us in ways than one can imagine of. I am so thankful to all of you especially @GunBun, Internationalkanuck, ChandruPai, SNirav, Aupr04, Goki, NewbieNz, Andrew from the senior groups and guys like CSdhan, Saif, VAB, from newer applicants group who supported us through this entire journey. Apologies if I missed anyone.
> 
> My timelines are below (All 2018):
> Decision to immigrate: 26th Jan
> PTE: 12th March. Overall score 90
> Skill Assessment by OTC: 9th April
> PCC: 19th April for both India and US
> EOI lodgement: 21st April
> Invite: 9th May
> Visa Lodgement: 20th May
> Medicals: 11th June
> IACM: 7th September
> Grant: 5th December
> 
> Had uploaded most of the documents on 30th May. Also added a few documents in June/July. Uploaded Notification for change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer on 2nd and 26th October.
> 
> Called up DHA around 4 times and one of the times, around a month back, a guy told me that file was perfectly alright and is just waiting to be granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all of you for supporting us throughout this journey. Wouldn't have been possible without this wonderful forum and it's even more wonderful members.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Congrats man! You have shown some real patience I would say and kept helping so many here. Good luck for your future..! I hope the other guys too get their grants this month...


----------



## sammy163

csdhan said:


> Congrats man! You have shown some real patience I would say and kept helping so many here. Good luck for your future..! I hope the other guys too get their grants this month...


hope so !!!


----------



## essessp

ajyegnesh said:


> Thanks a lot for your input.
> 
> Have you raised in grievance portal or rti?
> Anything else is required apart from payslip copy with pf number?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I raised on both of them as I was not sure who will respond. RTI was replied within 6 days with Statement, whereas, EPFO portal responded in 12 days. Payslip will be enough but fill establishment code etc correctly so that it gets routed to correct EPFO Unit.


----------



## Vab18

wrecker said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Wrecker, sounds like a rollercoaster year - I remember your cohort lodging when I was just about to get my skills assessed. Great to see this come through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, bro! That's correct. I just lodged as you were getting your skills assessed.
> 
> As I complete this process, I now start the process for my pet which is another 8 to 10 month process for Australia. Hope that turns out well.
> 
> Thanks for your posts. They have been of immense help to me and others on this forum
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good luck with your pet! I’ve already started the process for mine! She will be there before me at this rate!


----------



## snirav89

wrecker said:


> My day has come!
> 
> 200th day after lodgement, 90th day after receiving Immi Assessment Commence Mail, 100s of prayers and hours & hours of frustration later, we are humbled by the Grant Mail we received this morning.
> 
> The entire process has taught many things. Most of all, Patience! The year has been very difficult and crazy to even explain it all. The Grant in a way has brought some silver lining for us.
> 
> The entire expatforums has been so kind to us and helped us in ways than one can imagine of. I am so thankful to all of you especially @GunBun, Internationalkanuck, ChandruPai, SNirav, Aupr04, Goki, NewbieNz, Andrew from the senior groups and guys like CSdhan, Saif, VAB, from newer applicants group who supported us through this entire journey. Apologies if I missed anyone.
> 
> My timelines are below (All 2018):
> Decision to immigrate: 26th Jan
> PTE: 12th March. Overall score 90
> Skill Assessment by OTC: 9th April
> PCC: 19th April for both India and US
> EOI lodgement: 21st April
> Invite: 9th May
> Visa Lodgement: 20th May
> Medicals: 11th June
> IACM: 7th September
> Grant: 5th December
> 
> Had uploaded most of the documents on 30th May. Also added a few documents in June/July. Uploaded Notification for change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer on 2nd and 26th October.
> 
> Called up DHA around 4 times and one of the times, around a month back, a guy told me that file was perfectly alright and is just waiting to be granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all of you for supporting us throughout this journey. Wouldn't have been possible without this wonderful forum and it's even more wonderful members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Congratulation Wrecker 
Happy For You.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

rmd123 said:


> Congratulations!!! All the very best!
> I have a quick question... Can we keep uploading documents once we have submitted the application? I lodged my application on 10th oct, I feel I can still upload few more documents for relationship proof
> I attached Marriage certificate and Rental agreement. May be i can ad more like property cert?
> Let me know. Thanks


Hi rmd,

From my experience, I don't think it really affects if you ad a few documents later. You should upload maximum no. of documents at the earliest to allow for faster processing. You can upload a few later as and when you get it and given that they may not be of extreme importance. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

wrecker said:


> My day has come!
> 
> 200th day after lodgement, 90th day after receiving Immi Assessment Commence Mail, 100s of prayers and hours & hours of frustration later, we are humbled by the Grant Mail we received this morning.
> 
> The entire process has taught many things. Most of all, Patience! The year has been very difficult and crazy to even explain it all. The Grant in a way has brought some silver lining for us.
> 
> The entire expatforums has been so kind to us and helped us in ways than one can imagine of. I am so thankful to all of you especially @GunBun, Internationalkanuck, ChandruPai, SNirav, Aupr04, Goki, NewbieNz, Andrew from the senior groups and guys like CSdhan, Saif, VAB, from newer applicants group who supported us through this entire journey. Apologies if I missed anyone.
> 
> My timelines are below (All 2018):
> Decision to immigrate: 26th Jan
> PTE: 12th March. Overall score 90
> Skill Assessment by OTC: 9th April
> PCC: 19th April for both India and US
> EOI lodgement: 21st April
> Invite: 9th May
> Visa Lodgement: 20th May
> Medicals: 11th June
> IACM: 7th September
> Grant: 5th December
> 
> Had uploaded most of the documents on 30th May. Also added a few documents in June/July. Uploaded Notification for change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer on 2nd and 26th October.
> 
> Called up DHA around 4 times and one of the times, around a month back, a guy told me that file was perfectly alright and is just waiting to be granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all of you for supporting us throughout this journey. Wouldn't have been possible without this wonderful forum and it's even more wonderful members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Many congratulations.


----------



## intruder_

wrecker said:


> My day has come!
> 
> 200th day after lodgement, 90th day after receiving Immi Assessment Commence Mail, 100s of prayers and hours & hours of frustration later, we are humbled by the Grant Mail we received this morning.
> 
> The entire process has taught many things. Most of all, Patience! The year has been very difficult and crazy to even explain it all. The Grant in a way has brought some silver lining for us.
> 
> The entire expatforums has been so kind to us and helped us in ways than one can imagine of. I am so thankful to all of you especially @GunBun, Internationalkanuck, ChandruPai, SNirav, Aupr04, Goki, NewbieNz, Andrew from the senior groups and guys like CSdhan, Saif, VAB, from newer applicants group who supported us through this entire journey. Apologies if I missed anyone.
> 
> My timelines are below (All 2018):
> Decision to immigrate: 26th Jan
> PTE: 12th March. Overall score 90
> Skill Assessment by OTC: 9th April
> PCC: 19th April for both India and US
> EOI lodgement: 21st April
> Invite: 9th May
> Visa Lodgement: 20th May
> Medicals: 11th June
> IACM: 7th September
> Grant: 5th December
> 
> Had uploaded most of the documents on 30th May. Also added a few documents in June/July. Uploaded Notification for change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer on 2nd and 26th October.
> 
> Called up DHA around 4 times and one of the times, around a month back, a guy told me that file was perfectly alright and is just waiting to be granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all of you for supporting us throughout this journey. Wouldn't have been possible without this wonderful forum and it's even more wonderful members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congratulations on the your Grant ! Enjoy your moment


----------



## VeraBam

mingdaofans said:


> For the payslips the CO requested, do you provide the bank statement for the overseas jobs before CO contacted you?


I only provided a reference letter nothing else. They requested 2 things from me. 
1. to send my pte online scores 
2. additional documents for my overseas employment claim. and they provided me with choices: payslips, tax documents, superannuation or bank statements. 

I dont have any of them at hand. so I ask my previous employer to provide me my payslips or tax documents because we dont have super in my home country and our pay was cash, not processed through any bank. And the tax documents are such a complicated process to do.


----------



## JG

So 189 is at Sep 28 and 190 at Sep 5 today right?


----------



## arvindjoshi

ajyegnesh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a case officer contact requesting for rnr and pf statements from current and old company. I don’t have any issues in getting the same from current company.
> 
> The pf I help in old company has been closed now and how can I get the statement now. Also this is around 7 years back before the introduction of UAN. Kindly let me know whom shall I approach. Old company is Cognizant India.
> 
> Also let me know any old employees contacted Cognizant India for RnR? Please ping me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi ajyegnesh,

To get PF statement, you have to find out the PF office where the company is registered. Once you find out the office then visit that office with an application stating that statement is required for the your reasons. I did it for one of my old company for which UAN was not there.

BTW for RnR, what document you had uploaded while submitting your visa?? Why CO is asking for RnR??


----------



## arvindjoshi

ajyegnesh said:


> Guys.. any help here would be of great help. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi ajyegnesh,

Check this out. How to get statement from Income Tax office
https://www.canadavisa.com/canada-i...-statement-from-pf-office-india.412640/page-2


----------



## farooq41

Guys, is medical valid for a period of 6 months or an year?


----------



## abhishekshroff

farooq41 said:


> Guys, is medical valid for a period of 6 months or an year?




One year


----------



## quickresponse

Hi

I don't have payslips for my experience. My employer will only give last 18 months.
Any idea how can I get those? 
I have already provided 18 months payslips, Form 26AS, IT Returns, Annual Letters, EPF Statement, Bank statements. 

Thanks.


----------



## wrecker

quickresponse said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't have payslips for my experience. My employer will only give last 18 months.
> Any idea how can I get those?
> I have already provided 18 months payslips, Form 26AS, IT Returns, Annual Letters, EPF Statement, Bank statements.
> 
> Thanks.


Firstly, the documents you have provided seem sufficient. 26AS, IT Returns, EPF and Bank Statement are all enough to prove that you have been working with the employer. 

Now, mail your employer to provide payslips. If they respond negatively, you have proof that you tried your best. Print the mail as a PDF and upload it in Immi Account.


----------



## quickresponse

wrecker said:


> Firstly, the documents you have provided seem sufficient. 26AS, IT Returns, EPF and Bank Statement are all enough to prove that you have been working with the employer.
> 
> Now, mail your employer to provide payslips. If they respond negatively, you have proof that you tried your best. Print the mail as a PDF and upload it in Immi Account.


Thanks a lot. Also, Heartiest Congratulations for the Grant.


----------



## wrecker

quickresponse said:


> Thanks a lot. Also, Heartiest Congratulations for the Grant.


Thanks. Nice username...


----------



## intruder_

wrecker said:


> Thanks. Nice username...


Indeed a smart and thoughtful username


----------



## mavivj

*Cognizant India - Alumni Contact*



ajyegnesh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a case officer contact requesting for rnr and pf statements from current and old company. I don’t have any issues in getting the same from current company.
> 
> The pf I help in old company has been closed now and how can I get the statement now. Also this is around 7 years back before the introduction of UAN. Kindly let me know whom shall I approach. Old company is Cognizant India.
> 
> Also let me know any old employees contacted Cognizant India for RnR? Please ping me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I have privately sent you the email address of Cognizant India Exit Helpdesk, which deals with the queries from Cognizant ex-employees.

Thanks,
Mahe


----------



## malik_mca

wrecker said:


> My day has come!
> 
> 200th day after lodgement, 90th day after receiving Immi Assessment Commence Mail, 100s of prayers and hours & hours of frustration later, we are humbled by the Grant Mail we received this morning.
> 
> The entire process has taught many things. Most of all, Patience! The year has been very difficult and crazy to even explain it all. The Grant in a way has brought some silver lining for us.
> 
> The entire expatforums has been so kind to us and helped us in ways than one can imagine of. I am so thankful to all of you especially @GunBun, Internationalkanuck, ChandruPai, SNirav, Aupr04, Goki, NewbieNz, Andrew from the senior groups and guys like CSdhan, Saif, VAB, from newer applicants group who supported us through this entire journey. Apologies if I missed anyone.
> 
> My timelines are below (All 2018):
> Decision to immigrate: 26th Jan
> PTE: 12th March. Overall score 90
> Skill Assessment by OTC: 9th April
> PCC: 19th April for both India and US
> EOI lodgement: 21st April
> Invite: 9th May
> Visa Lodgement: 20th May
> Medicals: 11th June
> IACM: 7th September
> Grant: 5th December
> 
> Had uploaded most of the documents on 30th May. Also added a few documents in June/July. Uploaded Notification for change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer on 2nd and 26th October.
> 
> Called up DHA around 4 times and one of the times, around a month back, a guy told me that file was perfectly alright and is just waiting to be granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all of you for supporting us throughout this journey. Wouldn't have been possible without this wonderful forum and it's even more wonderful members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congrats bro...patience pays


----------



## shekar.ym

paichandru said:


> I am very happy and excited today as I received the grant for my family (daughter, wife, and myself)
> Just yesterday I was expressing my anger over the time take to process the applications and provide the grants. And today morning I receive the grant mail
> 
> 188 days after lodging my application and 75 days after receiving the IACM email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for all the pointers and the discussions. Helped very much during the wait. Also, all the best for people who will receive their grants
> First entry date by - Jun 12, 2019.


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

aupr04 said:


> Granted


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

aupr04 said:


> Wait of 217 Days! :mad2:
> 
> With immense effort to be pleased (217 days does this to you ), I would like to announce that DHA found me worthy of being an Australian Permanent Resident! My journey has been difficult, tiring and to be honest much like most of us. So nothing to boast about.
> 
> I would like to mention a few pointers which will ease out tension for people waiting and may be solve a few myths.
> 
> My medicals/PCCs expired in Sept’18 and I received my grant today! (So it depends on CO and at what point he is assessing those details for you)
> 
> Had claimed experience from multiple companies via SDs/HR Letters and did not have payslips for 2 companies; Although had provided bank statements reflecting salary transactions (So if its genuine, don’t worry about it)
> 
> I left the country thrice while my application was in process; Twice on BVB! (So, keep living your life) :frog:
> 
> And Yes, I am a proud IACMian and got my grant in 7 months! (So it does not matter!) layball:
> 
> Feeling when you receive that Email:
> Same Blue Sky/Same Ignorant work colleague sitting next to you/Same work pressure.
> 
> May be the coffee will taste better!
> 
> Hang tight guys!



congrats and good luck..hard work paid off


----------



## shekar.ym

wrecker said:


> My day has come!
> 
> 200th day after lodgement, 90th day after receiving Immi Assessment Commence Mail, 100s of prayers and hours & hours of frustration later, we are humbled by the Grant Mail we received this morning.
> 
> The entire process has taught many things. Most of all, Patience! The year has been very difficult and crazy to even explain it all. The Grant in a way has brought some silver lining for us.
> 
> The entire expatforums has been so kind to us and helped us in ways than one can imagine of. I am so thankful to all of you especially @GunBun, Internationalkanuck, ChandruPai, SNirav, Aupr04, Goki, NewbieNz, Andrew from the senior groups and guys like CSdhan, Saif, VAB, from newer applicants group who supported us through this entire journey. Apologies if I missed anyone.
> 
> My timelines are below (All 2018):
> Decision to immigrate: 26th Jan
> PTE: 12th March. Overall score 90
> Skill Assessment by OTC: 9th April
> PCC: 19th April for both India and US
> EOI lodgement: 21st April
> Invite: 9th May
> Visa Lodgement: 20th May
> Medicals: 11th June
> IACM: 7th September
> Grant: 5th December
> 
> Had uploaded most of the documents on 30th May. Also added a few documents in June/July. Uploaded Notification for change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer on 2nd and 26th October.
> 
> Called up DHA around 4 times and one of the times, around a month back, a guy told me that file was perfectly alright and is just waiting to be granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all of you for supporting us throughout this journey. Wouldn't have been possible without this wonderful forum and it's even more wonderful members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Congrats and good luck..


----------



## ajyegnesh

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi ajyegnesh,
> 
> To get PF statement, you have to find out the PF office where the company is registered. Once you find out the office then visit that office with an application stating that statement is required for the your reasons. I did it for one of my old company for which UAN was not there.
> 
> BTW for RnR, what document you had uploaded while submitting your visa?? Why CO is asking for RnR??



Thanks arvind. Will check that route too. I have submitted notarized SD, now will have to get from company letterhead.


----------



## Ismiya

If u have to sign form 815( if u have any medical issue ) then medical s valid for 6 months


farooq41 said:


> Guys, is medical valid for a period of 6 months or an year?


----------



## kothari4u

Hi 

As now you have to first upload documents and then pay fees.
Are you able to upload documents after fees is paid .
In My case PCC is pending and hence i have not submitted my application 

what you suggest should i wait for PCC or Lodge Visa ? 

Please suggest 


Regard
Pradeep


----------



## shekar.ym

kothari4u said:


> Hi
> 
> As now you have to first upload documents and then pay fees.
> Are you able to upload documents after fees is paid .
> In My case PCC is pending and hence i have not submitted my application
> 
> what you suggest should i wait for PCC or Lodge Visa ?
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> 
> Regard
> Pradeep


you can lodge and join the queue. PCC can be uploaded when you get it.


----------



## kristinacastro

shekar.ym said:


> wrecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> My day has come!
> 
> 200th day after lodgement, 90th day after receiving Immi Assessment Commence Mail, 100s of prayers and hours & hours of frustration later, we are humbled by the Grant Mail we received this morning.
> 
> The entire process has taught many things. Most of all, Patience! The year has been very difficult and crazy to even explain it all. The Grant in a way has brought some silver lining for us.
> 
> The entire expatforums has been so kind to us and helped us in ways than one can imagine of. I am so thankful to all of you especially @GunBun, Internationalkanuck, ChandruPai, SNirav, Aupr04, Goki, NewbieNz, Andrew from the senior groups and guys like CSdhan, Saif, VAB, from newer applicants group who supported us through this entire journey. Apologies if I missed anyone.
> 
> My timelines are below (All 2018):
> Decision to immigrate: 26th Jan
> PTE: 12th March. Overall score 90
> Skill Assessment by OTC: 9th April
> PCC: 19th April for both India and US
> EOI lodgement: 21st April
> Invite: 9th May
> Visa Lodgement: 20th May
> Medicals: 11th June
> IACM: 7th September
> Grant: 5th December
> 
> Had uploaded most of the documents on 30th May. Also added a few documents in June/July. Uploaded Notification for change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer on 2nd and 26th October.
> 
> Called up DHA around 4 times and one of the times, around a month back, a guy told me that file was perfectly alright and is just waiting to be granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all of you for supporting us throughout this journey. Wouldn't have been possible without this wonderful forum and it's even more wonderful members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and good luck..
Click to expand...

Congratulations wrecker and to all who got their grants..!


----------



## kristinacastro

shekar.ym said:


> aupr04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait of 217 Days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With immense effort to be pleased (217 days does this to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I would like to announce that DHA found me worthy of being an Australian Permanent Resident! My journey has been difficult, tiring and to be honest much like most of us. So nothing to boast about.
> 
> I would like to mention a few pointers which will ease out tension for people waiting and may be solve a few myths.
> 
> My medicals/PCCs expired in Sept’18 and I received my grant today! (So it depends on CO and at what point he is assessing those details for you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had claimed experience from multiple companies via SDs/HR Letters and did not have payslips for 2 companies; Although had provided bank statements reflecting salary transactions (So if its genuine, don’t worry about it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the country thrice while my application was in process; Twice on BVB! (So, keep living your life)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Yes, I am a proud IACMian and got my grant in 7 months! (So it does not matter!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling when you receive that Email:
> Same Blue Sky/Same Ignorant work colleague sitting next to you/Same work pressure.
> 
> May be the coffee will taste better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang tight guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats and good luck..hard work paid off
Click to expand...

Congratulations!


----------



## aupr04

sharma.shailender said:


> Congratulations !!! I can only imagine your feeling after such a long wait..
> 
> I have a small query.. you said your PCC/Medicals expired in Sep 2018. Since you lodged in May 2018 only, how come your medical/pcc expired in Sep 2018.


Good catch! I had done my medicals/PCC last year for my work visa renewal! I used the same Meds/PCCs and kept my fingers crossed! Obviously it saved some money as well!


----------



## sameer_vbd

wrecker said:


> My day has come!
> 
> 200th day after lodgement, 90th day after receiving Immi Assessment Commence Mail, 100s of prayers and hours & hours of frustration later, we are humbled by the Grant Mail we received this morning.
> 
> The entire process has taught many things. Most of all, Patience! The year has been very difficult and crazy to even explain it all. The Grant in a way has brought some silver lining for us.
> 
> The entire expatforums has been so kind to us and helped us in ways than one can imagine of. I am so thankful to all of you especially @GunBun, Internationalkanuck, ChandruPai, SNirav, Aupr04, Goki, NewbieNz, Andrew from the senior groups and guys like CSdhan, Saif, VAB, from newer applicants group who supported us through this entire journey. Apologies if I missed anyone.
> 
> My timelines are below (All 2018):
> Decision to immigrate: 26th Jan
> PTE: 12th March. Overall score 90
> Skill Assessment by OTC: 9th April
> PCC: 19th April for both India and US
> EOI lodgement: 21st April
> Invite: 9th May
> Visa Lodgement: 20th May
> Medicals: 11th June
> IACM: 7th September
> Grant: 5th December
> 
> Had uploaded most of the documents on 30th May. Also added a few documents in June/July. Uploaded Notification for change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer on 2nd and 26th October.
> 
> Called up DHA around 4 times and one of the times, around a month back, a guy told me that file was perfectly alright and is just waiting to be granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all of you for supporting us throughout this journey. Wouldn't have been possible without this wonderful forum and it's even more wonderful members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Congrats Wrecker!! All the best!!


----------



## jenvas

Hey guys, how long does it take for BVB to come through?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jenvas said:


> Hey guys, how long does it take for BVB to come through?


Usually close to your travel date if not in 1-7 days. 

When did you apply and when are you going to travel?


----------



## jenvas

Planning to apply today. Haven’t booked ticket yet. Do I need to attach tickets for the visa? I am planning to visit my parents for Christmas and new year. My BVA does not start until 15th Dec.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jenvas said:


> Planning to apply today. Havenâ€™t booked ticket yet. Do I need to attach tickets for the visa? I am planning to visit my parents for Christmas and new year. My BVA does not start until 15th Dec.


Try doing a trial application via Immiaccount and see what evidence is asked or required, otherwise a paper form (Form 1006) is required, and it might give clues as to the questions / info required:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1006.pdf

My understanding is you can apply for a BVB with an inactive BVA - not 100% sure.

Do keep us updated regarding how you go, it will be useful info for the forum 

Edit:
This is from 2016, so not sure how accurate:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/apply-bridging-visa.pdf


----------



## jenvas

*Bvb*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> My understanding is you can apply for a BVB with an inactive BVA - not 100% sure.


I checked with DHA this morning and they confirmed I can apply it before my BVA takes into effect. Your understanding is correct and thanks for the links. I will apply via immi site and let you know. The person who I spoke to this morning asked me to apply via immi site directly.


----------



## wrecker

kristinacastro said:


> Congratulations wrecker and to all who got their grants..!


Thanks, same to you!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

jenvas said:


> I checked with DHA this morning and they confirmed I can apply it before my BVA takes into effect. Your understanding is correct and thanks for the links. I will apply via immi site and let you know. The person who I spoke to this morning asked me to apply via immi site directly.


Yes you can. i am 100% sure as we applied for it when we were on 485 visa and our BVA came into effect after 2 months.


----------



## neo2131

Hi All, 
After eons I finally received my grant. Direct grant.

EOI- 10 April 2018

Invitation- 18 April 2018

*Visa lodged- 18 April 2018*

PCC from home country: issued on 02 Dec 2017 (Haven't stayed there more than one month in a year in past 5 years)
PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
Medical: 20 April 18

For spouse:
PCC from home country: 11 Dec 17
PCC from a country other than home country (stayed 2 years from 2014 to 2016), PCC collected after moving out): 26 Sep 2017
PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
Medical: 20 April 18

All document submitted by 23 April 2018.

Immi commencement mail- 24 Aug 2018

*Grant- 05 Dec 2018
IED: 23 Apr 19*


----------



## nvhcc89

Waiting waiting and waiting....


----------



## vamsi01986

neo2131 said:


> Hi All,
> After eons I finally received my grant. Direct grant.
> 
> EOI- 10 April 2018
> 
> Invitation- 18 April 2018
> 
> *Visa lodged- 18 April 2018*
> 
> PCC from home country: issued on 02 Dec 2017 (Haven't stayed there more than one month in a year in past 5 years)
> PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
> Medical: 20 April 18
> 
> For spouse:
> PCC from home country: 11 Dec 17
> PCC from a country other than home country (stayed 2 years from 2014 to 2016), PCC collected after moving out): 26 Sep 2017
> PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
> Medical: 20 April 18
> 
> All document submitted by 23 April 2018.
> 
> Immi commencement mail- 24 Aug 2018
> 
> *Grant- 05 Dec 2018
> IED: 23 Apr 19*


Congratulations that's one hell of a wait  all the best for your future down under!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## avisinger

Thanks so much bro for helping me on this


----------



## aupr04

neo2131 said:


> Hi All,
> After eons I finally received my grant. Direct grant.
> 
> EOI- 10 April 2018
> 
> Invitation- 18 April 2018
> 
> *Visa lodged- 18 April 2018*
> 
> PCC from home country: issued on 02 Dec 2017 (Haven't stayed there more than one month in a year in past 5 years)
> PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
> Medical: 20 April 18
> 
> For spouse:
> PCC from home country: 11 Dec 17
> PCC from a country other than home country (stayed 2 years from 2014 to 2016), PCC collected after moving out): 26 Sep 2017
> PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
> Medical: 20 April 18
> 
> All document submitted by 23 April 2018.
> 
> Immi commencement mail- 24 Aug 2018
> 
> *Grant- 05 Dec 2018
> IED: 23 Apr 19*


Congratulations.. All the best.


----------



## harpreet22

We have applied for our 189 visa here in Australia. My husband is going to India soon, can he get his medical done from India or he has to get it done from Australia?


----------



## JG

harpreet22 said:


> We have applied for our 189 visa here in Australia. My husband is going to India soon, can he get his medical done from India or he has to get it done from Australia?


He can get medical anywhere in the world no problem just give the panel physician details as Indian.


----------



## sharma.shailender

aupr04 said:


> Good catch! I had done my medicals/PCC last year for my work visa renewal! I used the same Meds/PCCs and kept my fingers crossed! Obviously it saved some money as well!


Ok..Good to know that we can get grant even after expiry of medicals/PCC. I was just wondering what is the IED you've got and how did they calculate it.

Regards,
Shailender

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnMath

Hi,

I recently viewed my 189 applicatiob and found out that under the attached document there is nothing can be seen and only "Other document" option is Available. I have uploaded all the document earlier but now its not showing anything. I have been assigned a case officer about a 3 weeks ago. Can someone help please !!!

Thanks,
JM


----------



## DavidFontaine

deleted.....


----------



## csdhan

JohnMath said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently viewed my 189 applicatiob and found out that under the attached document there is nothing can be seen and only "Other document" option is Available. I have uploaded all the document earlier but now its not showing anything. I have been assigned a case officer about a 3 weeks ago. Can someone help please !!!
> 
> Thanks,
> JM


Call DHA and get it confirmed. Must be a glitch in the site.


----------



## JG

DavidFontaine said:


> deleted.....


You will get in next round. If you got 70 points without experience points it is better to remove that experience points claim.


----------



## Rupi2cool

Congratulations to all those who got their grants,,,,

Meanwhile does any October lodged application has got grant or CO contact?


----------



## JG

Rupi2cool said:


> Congratulations to all those who got their grants,,,,
> 
> Meanwhile does any October lodged application has got grant or CO contact?


Oct not touched maybe their aim is to finish Sep until Xmas.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jenvas said:


> I checked with DHA this morning and they confirmed I can apply it before my BVA takes into effect. Your understanding is correct and thanks for the links. I will apply via immi site and let you know. The person who I spoke to this morning asked me to apply via immi site directly.





harpreet22 said:


> Yes you can. i am 100% sure as we applied for it when we were on 485 visa and our BVA came into effect after 2 months.


Thanks for checking and sharing, good to know  

Harpreet what was the application process like via Immiaccount, did you have to submit any evidence of reason for travel?


----------



## DavidFontaine

josygeorge000 said:


> You will get in next round. If you got 70 points without experience points it is better to remove that experience points claim.


Hmm this is interesting. What do you mean by that? How would that benefit me?

I deleted the original post because I didn't know whether I'd posted in the correct place


----------



## JG

DavidFontaine said:


> Hmm this is interesting. What do you mean by that? How would that benefit me?
> 
> I deleted the original post because I didn't know whether I'd posted in the correct place


It is a wrong place but just answeered.

If you remove the experience points the employer verfication will not be there.

Lesser points lesser tension and whether it is 90 or 80 or 70 all are getting PR only. Ther eis no VIP PR so better claim less points at present 70 is enough for non pro rata.


----------



## arvindjoshi

josygeorge000 said:


> Oct not touched maybe their aim is to finish Sep until Xmas.



Hi,

I lodged on 28-Sep for 189 visa. No contact or mail yet. May be because my case is different as my wife is pregnant and medicals are not done.

Regards,
Arvind Joshi


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

Hi Fellow Aspirants

Need help!!

Recieved an email from CO today asking for Functional English Proof of my spouse or pay second VAC.
I lodged visa on Sept.25,2018. And I have PTE test results and Ielts test results of my wife (with functional english) declared on 29 December,2016 (valid till 30 Dec 2018) and May,2017.

I wanted to know if these docs are still fine to be sent to CO or only option I have is to pay second VAC. I, initially, thought that these scores are fine for two years, but the email that I received from CO says the results should not be older than 12 months.

BTW, can someone tell me what is second VAC? and how much is it?



Software engineer - 261313
EOI - Aug11, 2018
Visa Lodged - Sept 25
Docs uploaded - Oct 22


----------



## Ptera

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi Fellow Aspirants
> 
> Need help!!
> 
> Recieved an email from CO today asking for Functional English Proof of my spouse or pay second VAC.
> I lodged visa on Sept.25,2018. And I have PTE test results and Ielts test results of my wife (with functional english) declared on 29 December,2016 (valid till 30 Dec 2018) and May,2017.
> 
> I wanted to know if these docs are still fine to be sent to CO or only option I have is to pay second VAC. I, initially, thought that these scores are fine for two years, but the email that I received from CO says the results should not be older than 12 months.
> 
> BTW, can someone tell me what is second VAC? and how much is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Software engineer - 261313
> EOI - Aug11, 2018
> Visa Lodged - Sept 25
> Docs uploaded - Oct 22


Hi mate,
Have you already provided her PTE & IELTS scores with your application? Or you haven´t done it and CO just informed you about the validity of the functional English results?
VAC is more than $4000, so it´s better to take another exam..
How much time do you have to provide the functional English proof?


----------



## pcdfrost

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi Fellow Aspirants
> 
> Need help!!
> 
> Recieved an email from CO today asking for Functional English Proof of my spouse or pay second VAC.
> I lodged visa on Sept.25,2018. And I have PTE test results and Ielts test results of my wife (with functional english) declared on 29 December,2016 (valid till 30 Dec 2018) and May,2017.
> 
> I wanted to know if these docs are still fine to be sent to CO or only option I have is to pay second VAC. I, initially, thought that these scores are fine for two years, but the email that I received from CO says the results should not be older than 12 months.
> 
> BTW, can someone tell me what is second VAC? and how much is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Software engineer - 261313
> EOI - Aug11, 2018
> Visa Lodged - Sept 25
> Docs uploaded - Oct 22


For functional english the 12months applies. See below link:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

It is something which is overlooked quite often.


----------



## wrecker

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi Fellow Aspirants
> 
> Need help!!
> 
> Recieved an email from CO today asking for Functional English Proof of my spouse or pay second VAC.
> I lodged visa on Sept.25,2018. And I have PTE test results and Ielts test results of my wife (with functional english) declared on 29 December,2016 (valid till 30 Dec 2018) and May,2017.
> 
> I wanted to know if these docs are still fine to be sent to CO or only option I have is to pay second VAC. I, initially, thought that these scores are fine for two years, but the email that I received from CO says the results should not be older than 12 months.
> 
> BTW, can someone tell me what is second VAC? and how much is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Software engineer - 261313
> EOI - Aug11, 2018
> Visa Lodged - Sept 25
> Docs uploaded - Oct 22


VAC2 fee is AUD 4520.

I would re-take PTE which is AUD 250 or so. All you need is 30 overall. It can be achieved with 1 week of prep. 

All the best!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

wrecker said:


> VAC2 fee is AUD 4520.
> 
> I would re-take PTE which is AUD 250 or so. All you need is 30 overall. It can be achieved with 1 week of prep.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


By the way buddy, congratulation on your grant! happy for you!
Which city are you going and when?


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

wrecker said:


> VAC2 fee is AUD 4520.
> 
> I would re-take PTE which is AUD 250 or so. All you need is 30 overall. It can be achieved with 1 week of prep.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Many thanks 

By the way folks, my wife is also an Engineer and she did all her course in English. I didnt attach any documents of her in my original Visa Application.
Will it be good enough to prove Funtional English as mentioned in homeaffairs website =

"you completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate in an institution in or outside Australia that required at least two years of full-time study and all instructions were in English"

The docs that I originally provided for my wife:-
1. Birth Certificate
2. Passport copy
3. PCC
4. Medical
And 5. Marriage Certificate

If I upload all her original degree docs, will that suffice the criteria of Functional English for her.


----------



## Ptera

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Many thanks
> 
> By the way folks, my wife is also an Engineer and she did all her course in English. I didnt attach any documents of her in my original Visa Application.
> Will it be good enough to prove Funtional English as mentioned in homeaffairs website =
> 
> "you completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate in an institution in or outside Australia that required at least two years of full-time study and all instructions were in English"
> 
> The docs that I originally provided for my wife:-
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 2. Passport copy
> 3. PCC
> 4. Medical
> And 5. Marriage Certificate
> 
> If I upload all her original degree docs, will that suffice the criteria of Functional English for her.


How much time did CO give you to provide the English proof? 28 days?


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

Ptera said:


> How much time did CO give you to provide the English proof? 28 days?


Yes


----------



## wrecker

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Yes


Get letter from her school or college verifying that "All instructions were in English" 

That's what I did. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> By the way buddy, congratulation on your grant! happy for you!
> Which city are you going and when?


Hey Ptera, 

Thanks a lot! I am going to Brisbane around mid March! 

What was your lodgement date, again? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rmd123

Hi,

I am claiming partner points and was I wondering should I upload her educational docs and work experience documents? Those were not as required docs when i was uploading documents.
I have uploaded ACS result and other documents which were required, like passport copy, birth certificate,PCC, medicals, relationship proof

Thanks







wrecker said:


> VAC2 fee is AUD 4520.
> 
> I would re-take PTE which is AUD 250 or so. All you need is 30 overall. It can be achieved with 1 week of prep.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

rmd123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am claiming partner points and was I wondering should I upload her educational docs and work experience documents? Those were not as required docs when i was uploading documents.
> I have uploaded ACS result and other documents which were required, like passport copy, birth certificate,PCC, medicals, relationship proof
> 
> Thanks


Hi rmd,

Additional evidences can only help your case. But be careful that the data in ACS, the documents you upload and What you mentioned in EOI and Form 80 are all consistent. 

Check and re-check. And then check once more. You don't want to upload stuff which is inconsistent and create problems. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rmd123

OK Thanks!



wrecker said:


> Hi rmd,
> 
> Additional evidences can only help your case. But be careful that the data in ACS, the documents you upload and What you mentioned in EOI and Form 80 are all consistent.
> 
> Check and re-check. And then check once more. You don't want to upload stuff which is inconsistent and create problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk_aussie

Hello folks,

I lodged my Visa on Nov 5. I know it is too early now to expect any progress on the application. But I would like to know what to expect next. Will there be an email once CO is assigned?


----------



## amit9

Guys,

I am planning to lodge visa in couple of days but getting medical test appointment after 20 days, so I believe by the time my medical results get uploaded it will be 30 days from the visa lodgement date.

Do you think there is any chance of them picking my file before that and I get a CO contact? or should I wait and lodge the application near my medical date?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pcdfrost

amit9 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am planning to lodge visa in couple of days but getting medical test appointment after 20 days, so I believe by the time my medical results get uploaded it will be 30 days from the visa lodgement date.
> 
> Do you think there is any chance of them picking my file before that and I get a CO contact? or should I wait and lodge the application near my medical date?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Difficult to predict when CO will pick up you file, but general consensus is to get your application submitted and added to the pile sooner rather than later.


----------



## amit9

pcdfrost said:


> Difficult to predict when CO will pick up you file, but general consensus is to get your application submitted and added to the pile sooner rather than later.


Thanks for replying.

One more thing, Is anyone know if we can upload documents after submitting the application as when it's asking to upload all the documents even before I could pay and submit the application?

I just want to make sure that there will option to add more docs after I submit


----------



## farooq41

Yes you can upload after submitting


----------



## wrecker

mrk_aussie said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I lodged my Visa on Nov 5. I know it is too early now to expect any progress on the application. But I would like to know what to expect next. Will there be an email once CO is assigned?


You can expect any of the following:

1. Direct Grant: If your application is decision-ready i.e. you have uploaded enough documents as evidence of points claimed, yiu shoukd get a Direct Grant. Best case of 120 days, worst case timeline for 75% of applicants.

2. CO contact: If Case officer needs any additional documents apart from what you have submitted, you will get a CO contact. Around 120 days. After you provide the additional documents, take around 90 days for receiving next response which should typically be grant. They may ask for additional documents if they still need anything else.

3. IACM: Hope you don't get this. It is for applicants who have uploaded enough evidence to not get a CO contact but not enough to get Direct Grant. It stands for Immi Assessment Commence Mail. Yiuvget tbis mail around 120 days. After getting this mail, you are looking at a timeline of 2 to 5 months typically.In some cases, it is undefined. 

Overall expect to hear something back in the timelines mentioned on the website. Some get it faster, some get it later. But if you have not overclaimed points and provided all required documents to support your application, you should get a grant. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

amit9 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am planning to lodge visa in couple of days but getting medical test appointment after 20 days, so I believe by the time my medical results get uploaded it will be 30 days from the visa lodgement date.
> 
> Do you think there is any chance of them picking my file before that and I get a CO contact? or should I wait and lodge the application near my medical date?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Lodge the visa and then go for medicals. Overall the time frame will not change a lot. Anyways, Christmas is around so there is going to be a few days delay anyways.

By the way medical results get updated within a day or 2. It doesn't take 10 days. 

CO picks up file after 30 to 45 days. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9

wrecker said:


> Lodge the visa and then go for medicals. Overall the time frame will not change a lot. Anyways, Christmas is around so there is going to be a few days delay anyways.
> 
> By the way medical results get updated within a day or 2. It doesn't take 10 days.
> 
> CO picks up file after 30 to 45 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

wrecker said:


> Get letter from her school or college verifying that "All instructions were in English"
> 
> That's what I did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hey Wrecker,

Will transcripts of all semesters and Degree Award be enough? WDYT?
My wife's college/univrsity is very far from where we based.. It wont be easy to arrange a letter in short time.

Also, as there is no direct email to connect with CO atm , in that case, if CO will not be happy with the proof, will he get back for more info?

P.S. Out of curiosity, just wanted to check that if CO is asking only for English proof of my wife, Does it mean that all other documents of mine (main applicant) are fine? Or he may ask more info for separate doc?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hey Wrecker,
> 
> Will transcripts of all semesters and Degree Award be enough? WDYT?
> My wife's college/univrsity is very far from where we based.. It wont be easy to arrange a letter in short time.
> 
> Also, as there is no direct email to connect with CO atm , in that case, if CO will not be happy with the proof, will he get back for more info?
> 
> P.S. Out of curiosity, just wanted to check that if CO is asking only for English proof of my wife, Does it mean that all other documents of mine (main applicant) are fine? Or he may ask more info for separate doc?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The letter can be a PDF sent via email - doesn't have to be a snail mail letter, just fyi


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The letter can be a PDF sent via email - doesn't have to be a snail mail letter, just fyi


Thanks mate. Will try to get one. (Seems difficult though)
Still wanted to know, if I take a chance by just uploading the transcripts and Degree Award, will CO contact back if they arent good enough?


----------



## aupr04

sharma.shailender said:


> Ok..Good to know that we can get grant even after expiry of medicals/PCC. I was just wondering what is the IED you've got and how did they calculate it.
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Onshore Applicant. So No IED for me. (May be this is why they didnt ask for a renewed PCC/Medical)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Thanks mate. Will try to get one. (Seems difficult though)
> Still wanted to know, if I take a chance by just uploading the transcripts and Degree Award, will CO contact back if they arent good enough?


Yes very likely the CO will, because the CO has to give you the option of paying the VAC2 anyway (~$4800) if your partner can't show functional English / doesn't feel your evidence is appropriate


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Got Direct Grant today. Thanks everyone for assistance and support. 
IED is 17 August 2019.


----------



## shahid15

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got Direct Grant today. Thanks everyone for assistance and support.
> IED is 17 August 2019.


Congrats!


----------



## shahid15

Hi,
Can anyone tell what is Immi assessment commencing mail? Is it a an email which means a CO has been allocated to our application? After this mail, will our appl. status change from received to something like "with assessor"? Is it a mandatory milestone on our processing pathway without which our application will not be taken for assessment? Also, is it possible for our appl. to go from "received" to "finalized" or something without this email?
Sorry for so many qns.
Thank you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell what is Immi assessment commencing mail? Is it a an email which means a CO has been allocated to our application? After this mail, will our appl. status change from received to something like "with assessor"? Is it a mandatory milestone on our processing pathway without which our application will not be taken for assessment? Also, is it possible for our appl. to go from "received" to "finalized" or something without this email?
> Sorry for so many qns.
> Thank you


See this post for one applicants experience speaking with DHA on the phone:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...odge-grant-gang-2018-a-1429.html#post14735140

It is possible for the application to go from received to finalised without the IACM - there are people who get the IACM but still get direct grants.


----------



## neo2131

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell what is Immi assessment commencing mail? Is it a an email which means a CO has been allocated to our application? After this mail, will our appl. status change from received to something like "with assessor"? Is it a mandatory milestone on our processing pathway without which our application will not be taken for assessment? Also, is it possible for our appl. to go from "received" to "finalized" or something without this email?
> Sorry for so many qns.
> Thank you


It is just a confirmation sent when a CO is assigned. Doesn't mean much. It does not change the application status. 
Submitted to finalised is very much possible.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

neo2131 said:


> It is just a confirmation sent when a CO is assigned. Doesn't mean much. It does not change the application status.
> Submitted to finalised is very much possible.


Not everyone get is though - it seems to be for applicants who are selected for further verification (e.g. security checks). 

Pure speculation though


----------



## shahid15

PrettyIsotonic said:


> See this post for one applicants experience speaking with DHA on the phone:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...odge-grant-gang-2018-a-1429.html#post14735140
> 
> It is possible for the application to go from received to finalised without the IACM - there are people who get the IACM but still get direct grants.


Thank you, it clears up the air.


----------



## vamsi01986

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got Direct Grant today. Thanks everyone for assistance and support.
> IED is 17 August 2019.


Congratulations on the grant. Timelines please?  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacky101010

Hi Everyone,
Got a bit of a qs please.

For the last 10 years, I stayed in Singapore for 4 years, and Aussie for 6 years.
In between I went back to my home country (not Sg nor Aussie) for about 10 months on 6 different occasions.

1. I submitted Singapore PCC from 6 years ago (2012). Have entered Singapore since for transit but never stayed for more than 1 months (consecutively or cummulatively). Would that be okay?
2. My agent said I don't need PCC from my home country as I haven't stayed for longer than 12 months. I do have the PCC ready but they firmly believe I don't need that. Should I just ask them to upload it anyway? Is there any possible backlash if I upload this to my application?

Thanks.


----------



## vamsi01986

jacky101010 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Got a bit of a qs please.
> 
> For the last 10 years, I stayed in Singapore for 4 years, and Aussie for 6 years.
> In between I went back to my home country (not Sg nor Aussie) for about 10 months on 6 different occasions.
> 
> 1. I submitted Singapore PCC from 6 years ago (2012). Have entered Singapore since for transit but never stayed for more than 1 months (consecutively or cummulatively). Would that be okay?
> 2. My agent said I don't need PCC from my home country as I haven't stayed for longer than 12 months. I do have the PCC ready but they firmly believe I don't need that. Should I just ask them to upload it anyway? Is there any possible backlash if I upload this to my application?
> 
> Thanks.


Upload It anyway. The more you upload the better. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18

vamsi01986 said:


> Congratulations on the grant. Timelines please?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


ANZSCO Code 263111
189 Lodged 17 Sep 2018 with 75 points
Direct Grant -- 7th Dec 2018
IED -- 17th August 2019


----------



## vamsi01986

anubhavsharma18 said:


> ANZSCO Code 263111
> 189 Lodged 17 Sep 2018 with 75 points
> Direct Grant -- 7th Dec 2018
> IED -- 17th August 2019


That's great!! All the best for your future down under! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jacky101010 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Got a bit of a qs please.
> 
> For the last 10 years, I stayed in Singapore for 4 years, and Aussie for 6 years.
> In between I went back to my home country (not Sg nor Aussie) for about 10 months on 6 different occasions.
> 
> 1. I submitted Singapore PCC from 6 years ago (2012). Have entered Singapore since for transit but never stayed for more than 1 months (consecutively or cummulatively). Would that be okay?
> 2. My agent said I don't need PCC from my home country as I haven't stayed for longer than 12 months. I do have the PCC ready but they firmly believe I don't need that. Should I just ask them to upload it anyway? Is there any possible backlash if I upload this to my application?
> 
> Thanks.


1 - My understanding is PCC's are only valid for 12 months from their date of issue for DHA - personally I would get a new one. 

2 - I would definitely upload it, no harm. There have been instances of people with a cumulative stay of 8-10 months in the last 10 years still being asked for a PCC.


----------



## jacky101010

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - My understanding is PCC's are only valid for 12 months from their date of issue for DHA - personally I would get a new one.
> 
> 2 - I would definitely upload it, no harm. There have been instances of people with a cumulative stay of 8-10 months in the last 10 years still being asked for a PCC.


Thanks. I will ask my agent to upload it.
Anyway Singapore's PCC is a bit annoying cos i need some sort of intro letter indicating i need COC. 
Does that mean I have to wait until the CO contacted me and ask me for it? 
Or can I use Invitation letter?
Perhaps anyone with similar experience can enlightened me


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jacky101010 said:


> Thanks. I will ask my agent to upload it.
> Anyway Singapore's PCC is a bit annoying cos i need some sort of intro letter indicating i need COC.
> Does that mean I have to wait until the CO contacted me and ask me for it?
> Or can I use Invitation letter?
> Perhaps anyone with similar experience can enlightened me


You can actually do it before an invitation, I shared how in a post here:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...itations-november-2018-a-24.html#post14709840

Edit (copying here too):

Singapore has a requirement that a referral letter from the processing center / DHA / CO etc. be attached. 

Instead I managed to get my PCC after submitting my EOI (190) and before getting an invite to apply / lodging. 

Knowing Singapore is a stickler for legalese and letters that sound authoritative I wrote the following - which is 100% accurate for the record.

I also attached my EOI ID points table (didn't want to attach the EOI PDF that has all my details). 

The non-personal info contents of my letter are below:

"1. Please find below my Skill Select Expression of Interest Identification (XXX) issued by the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs for the purposes of General Skilled Migration in the Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190) stream to the Australian Capital Territory.

2. Section 501 of the Migration Act 1958 in Australia sets out the character requirements for migration to Australia.

3. As part of my permanent migration application with Australia I am required to provide police certificates for each country I have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."

I think the key is to be sufficiently informative yet assertive in your request.


----------



## wrecker

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hey Wrecker,
> 
> Will transcripts of all semesters and Degree Award be enough? WDYT?
> My wife's college/univrsity is very far from where we based.. It wont be easy to arrange a letter in short time.
> 
> Also, as there is no direct email to connect with CO atm , in that case, if CO will not be happy with the proof, will he get back for more info?
> 
> P.S. Out of curiosity, just wanted to check that if CO is asking only for English proof of my wife, Does it mean that all other documents of mine (main applicant) are fine? Or he may ask more info for separate doc?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If the transcripts mention that medium of instructions is English, then you are good to go. If not, you will need to get a letter specifically mentioning this. 

These days, a case is not handled by a single case officer. Multiple officers go through the case and then a decision is given out. Of course, I don't know the exact method but it seems that way. So the VO who first looked at your file, probably needs Functional English proof to move the case forward. Most likely, the CO doesn't need anything else. But, you never know if the next CO might want something else. There have been instance of multiple CO contacts, so, it's difficult to be certain. 

All the best!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for checking and sharing, good to know
> 
> Harpreet what was the application process like via Immiaccount, did you have to submit any evidence of reason for travel?


We had to attach our tickets.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> We had to attach our tickets.


Awesome good to know, thanks


----------



## harpreet22

josygeorge000 said:


> He can get medical anywhere in the world no problem just give the panel physician details as Indian.


Thanks. But I didn't quite get this " just give the panel physician details as Indian"? do you mean we have to update this in our file? I have applied for 189 through an agent.


----------



## Mad_Max13

We got our grant!

I have been a lurker on this community for the last few months. Haven't posted much but religiously checked the thread multiple times a day.

We started our journey roughly a year back. This is what our timeline looks like-

ANZSCO: 233914 
Skill Assessment, PTE: January to April (EA took quite a while) 
EOI: 15 May, 2018
Invite: 11 August, 2018
Lodged: 28 August 2018
PCC & Medical: September 12, 2018
Grant: 7 December, 2018
IED: 11 September, 2019

It was a Direct Grant! 

We were at first expecting a CO contact as my partner and I had gotten married recently in May. At first, we had only uploaded the marriage certificate as proof but early November we decided to add additional relationship evidence just to improve our chances of a direct grant. This included photos, travel tickets, holiday bookings. We had been dating for 11 years so we did have a lot of documents. 

Although this has been quite a stressful journey, we are quite excited about starting a new life down under! 

Best of luck to all you guys! 

Please feel free to reach out if you have any questions. 

Thank you!


----------



## shahid15

Mad_Max13 said:


> We got our grant!
> 
> I have been a lurker on this community for the last few months. Haven't posted much but religiously checked the thread multiple times a day.
> 
> We started our journey roughly a year back. This is what our timeline looks like-
> 
> ANZSCO: 233914
> Skill Assessment, PTE: January to April (EA took quite a while)
> EOI: 15 May, 2018
> Invite: 11 August, 2018
> Lodged: 28 August 2018
> PCC & Medical: September 12, 2018
> Grant: 7 December, 2018
> IED: 11 September, 2019
> 
> It was a Direct Grant!
> 
> We were at first expecting a CO contact as my partner and I had gotten married recently in May. At first, we had only uploaded the marriage certificate as proof but early November we decided to add additional relationship evidence just to improve our chances of a direct grant. This included photos, travel tickets, holiday bookings. We had been dating for 11 years so we did have a lot of documents.
> 
> Although this has been quite a stressful journey, we are quite excited about starting a new life down under!
> 
> Best of luck to all you guys!
> 
> Please feel free to reach out if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you!


Congrats mate! happy to see many grants in a matter of few months!


----------



## harpreet22

Mad_Max13 said:


> We got our grant!
> 
> I have been a lurker on this community for the last few months. Haven't posted much but religiously checked the thread multiple times a day.
> 
> We started our journey roughly a year back. This is what our timeline looks like-
> 
> ANZSCO: 233914
> Skill Assessment, PTE: January to April (EA took quite a while)
> EOI: 15 May, 2018
> Invite: 11 August, 2018
> Lodged: 28 August 2018
> PCC & Medical: September 12, 2018
> Grant: 7 December, 2018
> IED: 11 September, 2019
> 
> It was a Direct Grant!
> 
> We were at first expecting a CO contact as my partner and I had gotten married recently in May. At first, we had only uploaded the marriage certificate as proof but early November we decided to add additional relationship evidence just to improve our chances of a direct grant. This included photos, travel tickets, holiday bookings. We had been dating for 11 years so we did have a lot of documents.
> 
> Although this has been quite a stressful journey, we are quite excited about starting a new life down under!
> 
> Best of luck to all you guys!
> 
> Please feel free to reach out if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you!


Congrats. What IED means?


----------



## Mad_Max13

harpreet22 said:


> Mad_Max13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got our grant!
> 
> I have been a lurker on this community for the last few months. Haven't posted much but religiously checked the thread multiple times a day.
> 
> We started our journey roughly a year back. This is what our timeline looks like-
> 
> ANZSCO: 233914
> Skill Assessment, PTE: January to April (EA took quite a while)
> EOI: 15 May, 2018
> Invite: 11 August, 2018
> Lodged: 28 August 2018
> PCC & Medical: September 12, 2018
> Grant: 7 December, 2018
> IED: 11 September, 2019
> 
> It was a Direct Grant!
> 
> We were at first expecting a CO contact as my partner and I had gotten married recently in May. At first, we had only uploaded the marriage certificate as proof but early November we decided to add additional relationship evidence just to improve our chances of a direct grant. This included photos, travel tickets, holiday bookings. We had been dating for 11 years so we did have a lot of documents.
> 
> Although this has been quite a stressful journey, we are quite excited about starting a new life down under!
> 
> Best of luck to all you guys!
> 
> Please feel free to reach out if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. What IED means?
Click to expand...


Thank you. 

IED means Initial Entry Date.


----------



## Bandish

Mad_Max13 said:


> We got our grant!
> 
> I have been a lurker on this community for the last few months. Haven't posted much but religiously checked the thread multiple times a day.
> 
> We started our journey roughly a year back. This is what our timeline looks like-
> 
> ANZSCO: 233914
> Skill Assessment, PTE: January to April (EA took quite a while)
> EOI: 15 May, 2018
> Invite: 11 August, 2018
> Lodged: 28 August 2018
> PCC & Medical: September 12, 2018
> Grant: 7 December, 2018
> IED: 11 September, 2019
> 
> It was a Direct Grant!
> 
> We were at first expecting a CO contact as my partner and I had gotten married recently in May. At first, we had only uploaded the marriage certificate as proof but early November we decided to add additional relationship evidence just to improve our chances of a direct grant. This included photos, travel tickets, holiday bookings. We had been dating for 11 years so we did have a lot of documents.
> 
> Although this has been quite a stressful journey, we are quite excited about starting a new life down under!
> 
> Best of luck to all you guys!
> 
> Please feel free to reach out if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you!


Congratulations...


----------



## Bandish

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got Direct Grant today. Thanks everyone for assistance and support.
> IED is 17 August 2019.


Congratulations..


----------



## ankur14

70 days and counting.


----------



## ankur14

Congratulations and all the best. Kindly update your case in myimmitracker.com


anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got Direct Grant today. Thanks everyone for assistance and support.
> IED is 17 August 2019.


----------



## malik_mca

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got Direct Grant today. Thanks everyone for assistance and support.
> IED is 17 August 2019.


congrats.


----------



## vamsi01986

Mad_Max13 said:


> We got our grant!
> 
> I have been a lurker on this community for the last few months. Haven't posted much but religiously checked the thread multiple times a day.
> 
> We started our journey roughly a year back. This is what our timeline looks like-
> 
> ANZSCO: 233914
> Skill Assessment, PTE: January to April (EA took quite a while)
> EOI: 15 May, 2018
> Invite: 11 August, 2018
> Lodged: 28 August 2018
> PCC & Medical: September 12, 2018
> Grant: 7 December, 2018
> IED: 11 September, 2019
> 
> It was a Direct Grant!
> 
> We were at first expecting a CO contact as my partner and I had gotten married recently in May. At first, we had only uploaded the marriage certificate as proof but early November we decided to add additional relationship evidence just to improve our chances of a direct grant. This included photos, travel tickets, holiday bookings. We had been dating for 11 years so we did have a lot of documents.
> 
> Although this has been quite a stressful journey, we are quite excited about starting a new life down under!
> 
> Best of luck to all you guys!
> 
> Please feel free to reach out if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you!


Congrats Mad_Max  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

ankur14 said:


> 70 days and counting.


You applied on 29th Sept. Unfortunately, it seems only cases before 28th Sept are being looked at, right now. You should hear as soon as the queue starts moving.


----------



## malik_mca

Mad_Max13 said:


> We got our grant!
> 
> I have been a lurker on this community for the last few months. Haven't posted much but religiously checked the thread multiple times a day.
> 
> We started our journey roughly a year back. This is what our timeline looks like-
> 
> ANZSCO: 233914
> Skill Assessment, PTE: January to April (EA took quite a while)
> EOI: 15 May, 2018
> Invite: 11 August, 2018
> Lodged: 28 August 2018
> PCC & Medical: September 12, 2018
> Grant: 7 December, 2018
> IED: 11 September, 2019
> 
> It was a Direct Grant!
> 
> We were at first expecting a CO contact as my partner and I had gotten married recently in May. At first, we had only uploaded the marriage certificate as proof but early November we decided to add additional relationship evidence just to improve our chances of a direct grant. This included photos, travel tickets, holiday bookings. We had been dating for 11 years so we did have a lot of documents.
> 
> Although this has been quite a stressful journey, we are quite excited about starting a new life down under!
> 
> Best of luck to all you guys!
> 
> Please feel free to reach out if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you!


Congrats


----------



## ankur14

Yes.. hoping to get our grant by next week. Based on the data available on myimmitracker, it took an average of 71 days for september applicants(261313) to get their PR. I think next week is our week.


wrecker said:


> You applied on 29th Sept. Unfortunately, it seems only cases before 28th Sept are being looked at, right now. You should hear as soon as the queue starts moving.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Hi Wrecker,

Can you elaborate on the IACM please?
Specially the "Not enough to make a quick desision" part?

Also, before the Grant, do we receive a Call from the Embassy for a quick informal interview? I have read somewhere about this and cant recollect the same where i have read it.

Thanks! 




wrecker said:


> Hi rmd,
> 
> From my experience, I don't think it really affects if you ad a few documents later. You should upload maximum no. of documents at the earliest to allow for faster processing. You can upload a few later as and when you get it and given that they may not be of extreme importance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Hi Anubhav,

Congratulations on your Grant!

Did you get a call from the Embassy for a formal/informal telephonic 
interview before the grant?

Please share details if any.. 
Thanks!



anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got Direct Grant today. Thanks everyone for assistance and support.
> IED is 17 August 2019.


----------



## Vab18

Mad_Max13 said:


> We got our grant!
> 
> I have been a lurker on this community for the last few months. Haven't posted much but religiously checked the thread multiple times a day.
> 
> We started our journey roughly a year back. This is what our timeline looks like-
> 
> ANZSCO: 233914
> Skill Assessment, PTE: January to April (EA took quite a while)
> EOI: 15 May, 2018
> Invite: 11 August, 2018
> Lodged: 28 August 2018
> PCC & Medical: September 12, 2018
> Grant: 7 December, 2018
> IED: 11 September, 2019
> 
> It was a Direct Grant!
> 
> We were at first expecting a CO contact as my partner and I had gotten married recently in May. At first, we had only uploaded the marriage certificate as proof but early November we decided to add additional relationship evidence just to improve our chances of a direct grant. This included photos, travel tickets, holiday bookings. We had been dating for 11 years so we did have a lot of documents.
> 
> Although this has been quite a stressful journey, we are quite excited about starting a new life down under!
> 
> Best of luck to all you guys!
> 
> Please feel free to reach out if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you!


Congratulations on your grant.


----------



## Vab18

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi Wrecker,
> 
> Can you elaborate on the IACM please?
> Specially the "Not enough to make a quick desision" part?
> 
> Also, before the Grant, do we receive a Call from the Embassy for a quick informal interview? I have read somewhere about this and cant recollect the same where i have read it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi rmd,
> 
> From my experience, I don't think it really affects if you ad a few documents later. You should upload maximum no. of documents at the earliest to allow for faster processing. You can upload a few later as and when you get it and given that they may not be of extreme importance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

None of us know exactly why we got IACM there are various theories as to why and Wrecker has done quite a lot of research in to it so may be able to elaborate! I think it’s random and as seen recently usually granted within 2-4 months from immi commence email! Well I’m hoping that as I got the special email last month!!


----------



## shahid15

Hi,
Its normal for our EOI to be suspended after lodging visa, right? Just got an email from skillselect saying my eoi has been suspended.


----------



## Vab18

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> Its normal for our EOI to be suspended after lodging visa, right? Just got an email from skillselect saying my eoi has been suspended.


When did you lodge? Usually means your visa is granted or about to be!


----------



## shahid15

Just a week ago. Don't think visa will be granted in 1 week😂
I am expecting 3 months in the best scenario


----------



## Vab18

shahid15 said:


> Just a week ago. Don't think visa will be granted in 1 weekðŸ˜‚
> I am expecting 3 months in the best scenario


It’s probably because you have lodged your visa. I don’t recall getting that email but others may be able to advise.


----------



## sharma.shailender

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> Its normal for our EOI to be suspended after lodging visa, right? Just got an email from skillselect saying my eoi has been suspended.


Yes, it's normal.. no need to worry


----------



## sharma.shailender

Vab18 said:


> When did you lodge? Usually means your visa is granted or about to be!


When your Visa is granted or about to be granted, you get a different email saying something like "Your EOI has been deleted or deactivated". Waiting for that email eagerly


----------



## shahid15

Should I be worried that I got this from skillselect? When I login to skillselect, no apply visa button is there (in fact no buttons at all). Plus the status has changed to "lodged". I am thinking its normal.e xperts know better


----------



## Saif

shahid15 said:


> Should I be worried that I got this from skillselect? When I login to skillselect, no apply visa button is there (in fact no buttons at all). Plus the status has changed to "lodged". I am thinking its normal.e xperts know better


Of course it is! When you had already applied, it can only say "Lodged", cant say "Apply Now", dont worry...good luck.


----------



## shahid15

Thanks everyone for the replies


----------



## ram1986

*Granted!*

With blessing of the lord.. i have received the grant for myself and my wife today. Our Journey of 1.5 years has finally lead to new beginnings.. good luck to all.. 

IED Apr 2019 (though medical and PCC expired - as received visa after 372 days of lodge date)


----------



## Vab18

ram1986 said:


> With blessing of the lord.. i have received the grant for myself and my wife today. Our Journey of 1.5 years has finally lead to new beginnings.. good luck to all..
> 
> IED Apr 2019 (though medical and PCC expired - as received visa after 372 days of lodge date)


Wow that was a long wait! Congratulations


----------



## ram1986

indeed long but patiently was enjoying my time 




Vab18 said:


> Wow that was a long wait! Congratulations


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ram1986 said:


> With blessing of the lord.. i have received the grant for myself and my wife today. Our Journey of 1.5 years has finally lead to new beginnings.. good luck to all..
> 
> IED Apr 2019 (though medical and PCC expired - as received visa after 372 days of lodge date)


Congrats!! What a long journey. 

Care to share your timeline after lodging? 

What's your IED based on? 

Congrats again!


----------



## wrecker

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi Wrecker,
> 
> Can you elaborate on the IACM please?
> Specially the "Not enough to make a quick desision" part?
> 
> Also, before the Grant, do we receive a Call from the Embassy for a quick informal interview? I have read somewhere about this and cant recollect the same where i have read it.
> 
> Thanks!


HI Sanjiv,

When I say "not enough to make a quick decision", the keyword is "quick".

What I mean is that your file seems alright, but they want to make a few more security checks before granting you. IACM seems to be random and difficult to predict. It does not have a pattern as in specific ANZSCO code, or people from specific countries, or no. of applicants in a case etc... My best guess is either it's random (Most likely) or some criteria which we can predict at this point.

The good part is, IACM typically means you should get a Direct Grant within 2 to 4 months after receipt of IACM if all checks are okay. In this period, they may perform Employment Verification ( via call to you, Via call & email to your employer, or even Physical verification at your employers site), background checks, travel checks etc.. It is not known what checks they perform and that's the way it should be. In my case, we are not sure if EV was performed. 

Coming to your query on call from DHA for informal interview, it is second most least frequently used method, the least frequent being physical verification. But, you don't know if you are among one of those cases. So important to always be aware of any and all calls your receive. Receive all calls no matter what. If you miss their call, the next call comes after a month. This will start delaying your case. On average, EV happens for less than 10% of cases and out of that hardly few get this informal call. So don't be too worried about it. 

Very normal to have these questions. Keeps you on your toes. If you haven't overclaimed points or submitted false documents, you are bound to get the grant sooner or later. All the best!


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

ram1986 said:


> With blessing of the lord.. i have received the grant for myself and my wife today. Our Journey of 1.5 years has finally lead to new beginnings.. good luck to all..
> 
> IED Apr 2019 (though medical and PCC expired - as received visa after 372 days of lodge date)


Fantastic News. All the best for upcoming journey.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## coolthaz

Hi,
Is it mandatory to get employment assessed while submitting EOI or skill assessment (from CPA) is enough?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ajaytaj

*SC- 75 , EOI awaited*

Hi guys
What are the chances i get EOI picked in december 2018.

Telecommunication Engineer (263311)

SC-189: 75


EOI Lodged: 25th nov 2018


----------



## ankur14

ankur14 said:


> After the recent increase in grants, looks like DHA is working on their workforce to speed up the grant process. Here is another set of stats I think will be useful to estimate your grant and understand the backlog.
> 
> Total lodged cases b/w Jan'18 to Date are 1179
> Granted - 431
> CO Contacted - 147
> Lodged - 601
> 
> Jan -11
> Feb -8
> Mar -21
> Apr -22
> May -29
> Jun -49
> 
> Total pending cases till Jun'18 end - 140
> 
> Delta from last Stats 192 - 140 = 52 cases cleared in almost a month time.
> 
> Jul -42
> Aug -114
> Sep -162
> Oct -203
> Nov -87
> 
> Total Pending Cases from Jul'18 to date - 608
> 
> We can see a high volume of applications b/w Aug & Oct and it looks like DHA is focusing on reducing these cases by providing early grants. Already 39 grants for August & 27 grants for September applicants.
> 
> Source: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


I have collated data to create a new set of Stats after my last stats (21st Nov 2018).

Total cases b/w Jan'18 to Date are 1342	*

Granted - 542	
CO Contacted - 181	
Lodged - 619

Jan-05
Feb-09
Mar-19
Apr-12
May-18
Jun-44*

Total pending cases(Includes CO Contacts) till Jun'18 end - *107	*

*Delta from last Stats 140 - 107 = 33 cases cleared in less than 3 weeks.

Jul-35
Aug-99
Sep -131*
Oct -247	
Nov-161	
Dec-20	

Total Pending Cases(Includes CO Contacts) from Jul'18 to date - *693	*

*Delta b/w Jul-Sep from Last Stats 318 - 265 = 53 cases cleared in less than 3 weeks.*

Impressed with DHA as they are clearing July - September case faster than ever along with clearing the backlog of Jan - Jun applications. It looks like by end of December they will be clear at least 25-30% of the current backlog. Additionally, DHA will cheer up Jul-Sept applicants (I'm one of them) by providing 25-30% grants on pending cases by December end. Hoping for the best and wishing everyone a good luck. :fingerscrossed:

Next Stats will be posted on Christmas Day.
Source: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## fmax

Hi,

Got an invite on my 189 application on Nov 11th 2018 . Payment done and Docs uploaded by Nov 15th 2018.

However i just TODAY received a correspondence on my 190 application and it says

" Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination
The Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program invites the applicant to lodge a visa nomination application with
our office. "

*Can I Ignore this Invite from my 190 application ?*

Points : 80 
ACS: July 2018: 8+ years relevant
PTE: April 2018: 90,90,80,90
189 EoI: August 2018
Invite: 11 Nov 2018
Docs uploaded and Payment - 15 Nov 
Grant - ??


----------



## ankur14

fmax said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got an invite on my 189 application on Nov 11th 2018 . Payment done and Docs uploaded by Nov 15th 2018.
> 
> However i just TODAY received a correspondence on my 190 application and it says
> 
> " Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination
> The Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program invites the applicant to lodge a visa nomination application with
> our office. "
> 
> *Can I Ignore this Invite for my 190 application ?*
> 
> Points : 80
> ACS: July 2018: 8+ years relevant
> PTE: April 2018: 90,90,80,90
> 189 EoI: August 2018
> Invite: 11 Nov 2018
> Docs uploaded and Payment - 15 Nov
> Grant - ??


Yes, you can. The invite for 190 will lapse in 60 days.


----------



## fmax

Thanks Ankur


----------



## vamsi01986

ram1986 said:


> With blessing of the lord.. i have received the grant for myself and my wife today. Our Journey of 1.5 years has finally lead to new beginnings.. good luck to all..
> 
> IED Apr 2019 (though medical and PCC expired - as received visa after 372 days of lodge date)


Congratulations  timelines please 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

coolthaz said:


> Hi,
> Is it mandatory to get employment assessed while submitting EOI or skill assessment (from CPA) is enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you want to claim points for employment experience, you should get your employment assessed.


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi, 

Can anyone please tell me the fees for medical tests(501,502 & 707) in Delhi for Australian PR?


----------



## coolthaz

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you want to claim points for employment experience, you should get your employment assessed.


Thanks. I was wondering that EOI required me to put assessment outcome along with code for PTE & CPA assessment but nothing for employment assessment. Is it mandatory before getting an invite or can be done post invite also.


----------



## Vab18

coolthaz said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to claim points for employment experience, you should get your employment assessed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I was wondering that EOI required me to put assessment outcome along with code for PTE & CPA assessment but nothing for employment assessment. Is it mandatory before getting an invite or can be done post invite also.
Click to expand...

No you cannot put an EOI in and then get your employment assessment as it may be they score you differently to what you expect.


----------



## KP

*Finally the grant day!!!*

It gives me immense happiness to announce that I have received grant for my husband, son and myself.
Thank you all for your support and motivation...

VISA Lodge: 21 Sep
GRANT: 7th Dec


----------



## Vab18

KP said:


> It gives me immense happiness to announce that I have received grant for my husband, son and myself.
> Thank you all for your support and motivation...
> 
> VISA Lodge: 21 Sep
> GRANT: 7th Dec


Congratulations can I ask what time did they send the email?


----------



## anubhavsharma18

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone please tell me the fees for medical tests(501,502 & 707) in delhi for australian pr?


5100


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Vab18 said:


> Congratulations can I ask what time did they send the email?


I got 10:30am sydney time.


----------



## KP

Vab18 said:


> Congratulations can I ask what time did they send the email?


Morning 8.30


----------



## wrecker

coolthaz said:


> Thanks. I was wondering that EOI required me to put assessment outcome along with code for PTE & CPA assessment but nothing for employment assessment. Is it mandatory before getting an invite or can be done post invite also.


Assessment received after date of EOI lodgement, leads to straight rejection without a possibility to appeal and deep doing on CO, may also lead to ban to apply for certain visas for few years

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## artiyadav28

Hello everyone

I got my grant yesterday. This forum has helped me a lot . 
I applied with partner qualification point. I had doubts as i provided only ACS, PTE , education qualification for my spouse. But read in this forum that ppl must provide the employment details and proof for partner. 

I just want to clarify that it does not seem necessary as I got direct grant. I hope this will help someone.



Code: 261313
Points : 80
visa invite : 11th Sept
visa lodge: 22nd Sept
Grant: 6th Dec


----------



## quickresponse

wrecker said:


> Assessment received after date of EOI lodgement, leads to straight rejection without a possibility to appeal and deep doing on CO, may also lead to ban to apply for certain visas for few years
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Had no idea about this.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

ankur14 said:


> I have collated data to create a new set of Stats after my last stats (21st Nov 2018).
> 
> Total cases b/w Jan'18 to Date are 1342	*
> 
> Granted - 542
> CO Contacted - 181
> Lodged - 619
> 
> Jan-05
> Feb-09
> Mar-19
> Apr-12
> May-18
> Jun-44*
> 
> Total pending cases(Includes CO Contacts) till Jun'18 end - *107	*
> 
> *Delta from last Stats 140 - 107 = 33 cases cleared in less than 3 weeks.
> 
> Jul-35
> Aug-99
> Sep -131*
> Oct -247
> Nov-161
> Dec-20
> 
> Total Pending Cases(Includes CO Contacts) from Jul'18 to date - *693	*
> 
> *Delta b/w Jul-Sep from Last Stats 318 - 265 = 53 cases cleared in less than 3 weeks.*
> 
> Impressed with DHA as they are clearing July - September case faster than ever along with clearing the backlog of Jan - Jun applications. It looks like by end of December they will be clear at least 25-30% of the current backlog. Additionally, DHA will cheer up Jul-Sept applicants (I'm one of them) by providing 25-30% grants on pending cases by December end. Hoping for the best and wishing everyone a good luck. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Next Stats will be posted on Christmas Day.
> Source: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


Very impressive analysis.

Just to add further, the grants have increased in December, since a total of 51 grants have been given in December as I write this post. However, in 7 days of November a total of 28 grants were given as per Immitracker. Apparently, the number of grants have increased in December as per immitracker. However, it could be a function of more invites in recent months, or they are just trying to meet the target before holidays.

Cheers!


----------



## coolthaz

wrecker said:


> Assessment received after date of EOI lodgement, leads to straight rejection without a possibility to appeal and deep doing on CO, may also lead to ban to apply for certain visas for few years
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Would you suggest that I get my employment assessment done from CPA and then submit a new EOI?


----------



## wrecker

coolthaz said:


> Would you suggest that I get my employment assessment done from CPA and then submit a new EOI?


That's correct. 

But please note if you have a doubt, please check with others from similar domain as yours and/or consult an immigration advisor. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovegill

Hi all,
I got CO contact asking for my newborn baby’s birth certificate and passport copy. In email, she wrote that “Send me the response using details below” and “ You should provide your response in writing” So what does that mean? 
Should I simply upload the documents in immi account or should I send documents on given address.
Thanks in advance


----------



## mongapb05

artiyadav28 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I got my grant yesterday. This forum has helped me a lot .
> I applied with partner qualification point. I had doubts as i provided only ACS, PTE , education qualification for my spouse. But read in this forum that ppl must provide the employment details and proof for partner.
> 
> I just want to clarify that it does not seem necessary as I got direct grant. I hope this will help someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Points : 80
> visa invite : 11th Sept
> visa lodge: 22nd Sept
> Grant: 6th Dec


Congratulations, 


Where did you you upload spouse transcript and degree documents? 


In other section or assessment section? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

anubhavsharma18 said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> can anyone please tell me the fees for medical tests(501,502 & 707) in delhi for australian pr?
> 
> 
> 
> 5100
Click to expand...

Thanks much. How much time does it take for the medical facility to share our results with the immi department? Also, my wife and I have to apply for PCC. My wife's name and address on her passport has not been updated after marriage since her passport will be expiring in 2023. I have just go my passport reissued as it was about to expire, added my wife's name with the changed surname(as mentioned in the marriage certificate) in my passport. Will it effect our PCC processing? We are really worried as we don't want any hiccups at this stage, apologies for these questions though.


----------



## anoop.rvn

*Got the grant *

Hi fellow form members,
I am happy to share the news that me and my wife and our daughter have been granted SC 189 visa today morning. 
Thank you all for supporting me and each other for all queries and help. 

I was afraid there will be an employment verification which will land me and my senior who signed the SD in a bad position in our organisation, but thankfully, nothing like that happened. 
Thanks for all for supporting me.


----------



## Sabareesan

Hello All,I am planning for a PR,,I am a Telecom Engineer and my wife is a Software engineer. I am applying for Engineers Australia. Will my spouse be eligible to contribute extra 5 points even when she assess her skills through ACS? For spouse to contribute extra 5 points is it mandatory that both of them should have their skills assessed with the same assessment bodies like either EA or ACS?


----------



## farooq41

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi fellow form members,
> I am happy to share the news that me and my wife and our daughter have been granted SC 189 visa today morning.
> Thank you all for supporting me and each other for all queries and help.
> 
> I was afraid there will be an employment verification which will land me and my senior who signed the SD in a bad position in our organisation, but thankfully, nothing like that happened.
> Thanks for all for supporting me.


Congratulations Anoop! All the best


----------



## accountant0618

I need some advice.

I am planning to quit my job soon. Been very toxic lately as recently my workload is for two people. A colleague quit and I took over(on top of my tasks). I don't think they plan to hire a new one soon. Which is crazy! Been working on average 12 hours a day instead of just 8!

:faint:

Anyway, enough about my rant. lol

Will it affect my visa application? What do I need to do if I ever change/quit jobs?


TIA


----------



## azam_qr

Hi all,

I have applied for 189 visa on 11 october and uploaded all documents. For now i don't see any october lodge visas getting the grant. Have anyone of you seen any of the october lodge visas getting the grant on immitracker or anywhere else?


----------



## shekar.ym

neo2131 said:


> Hi All,
> After eons I finally received my grant. Direct grant.
> 
> EOI- 10 April 2018
> 
> Invitation- 18 April 2018
> 
> *Visa lodged- 18 April 2018*
> 
> PCC from home country: issued on 02 Dec 2017 (Haven't stayed there more than one month in a year in past 5 years)
> PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
> Medical: 20 April 18
> 
> For spouse:
> PCC from home country: 11 Dec 17
> PCC from a country other than home country (stayed 2 years from 2014 to 2016), PCC collected after moving out): 26 Sep 2017
> PCC from Country of residence: 23 April 2018
> Medical: 20 April 18
> 
> All document submitted by 23 April 2018.
> 
> Immi commencement mail- 24 Aug 2018
> 
> *Grant- 05 Dec 2018
> IED: 23 Apr 19*


congrats and good luck


----------



## Lovegill

Posting again 
Hi all,
I got CO contact asking for my newborn baby’s birth certificate and passport copy. In email, she wrote that “Send me the response using details below” and “ You should provide your response in writing” So what does that mean? 
Should I simply upload the documents in immi account or should I send documents on given address.
Thanks in advance


----------



## shekar.ym

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got Direct Grant today. Thanks everyone for assistance and support.
> IED is 17 August 2019.


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Mad_Max13 said:


> We got our grant!
> 
> I have been a lurker on this community for the last few months. Haven't posted much but religiously checked the thread multiple times a day.
> 
> We started our journey roughly a year back. This is what our timeline looks like-
> 
> ANZSCO: 233914
> Skill Assessment, PTE: January to April (EA took quite a while)
> EOI: 15 May, 2018
> Invite: 11 August, 2018
> Lodged: 28 August 2018
> PCC & Medical: September 12, 2018
> Grant: 7 December, 2018
> IED: 11 September, 2019
> 
> It was a Direct Grant!
> 
> We were at first expecting a CO contact as my partner and I had gotten married recently in May. At first, we had only uploaded the marriage certificate as proof but early November we decided to add additional relationship evidence just to improve our chances of a direct grant. This included photos, travel tickets, holiday bookings. We had been dating for 11 years so we did have a lot of documents.
> 
> Although this has been quite a stressful journey, we are quite excited about starting a new life down under!
> 
> Best of luck to all you guys!
> 
> Please feel free to reach out if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you!



congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

ankur14 said:


> 70 days and counting.


you will get it next week.


----------



## ankur14

Thanks man. I hoping for the same.


shekar.ym said:


> you will get it next week.


----------



## shekar.ym

artiyadav28 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I got my grant yesterday. This forum has helped me a lot .
> I applied with partner qualification point. I had doubts as i provided only ACS, PTE , education qualification for my spouse. But read in this forum that ppl must provide the employment details and proof for partner.
> 
> I just want to clarify that it does not seem necessary as I got direct grant. I hope this will help someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Points : 80
> visa invite : 11th Sept
> visa lodge: 22nd Sept
> Grant: 6th Dec


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Sabareesan said:


> Hello All,I am planning for a PR,,I am a Telecom Engineer and my wife is a Software engineer. I am applying for Engineers Australia. Will my spouse be eligible to contribute extra 5 points even when she assess her skills through ACS? For spouse to contribute extra 5 points is it mandatory that both of them should have their skills assessed with the same assessment bodies like either EA or ACS?


for 189, main applicant and partner's occupation code should be under same category to claim points.

for 190, you can claim points from partner independent of your job codes (provided that the job codes are in that state's occupation list


----------



## shekar.ym

ram1986 said:


> With blessing of the lord.. i have received the grant for myself and my wife today. Our Journey of 1.5 years has finally lead to new beginnings.. good luck to all..
> 
> IED Apr 2019 (though medical and PCC expired - as received visa after 372 days of lodge date)


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

accountant0618 said:


> I need some advice.
> 
> I am planning to quit my job soon. Been very toxic lately as recently my workload is for two people. A colleague quit and I took over(on top of my tasks). I don't think they plan to hire a new one soon. Which is crazy! Been working on average 12 hours a day instead of just 8!
> 
> :faint:
> 
> Anyway, enough about my rant. lol
> 
> Will it affect my visa application? What do I need to do if I ever change/quit jobs?
> 
> 
> TIA


you can.
you need to inform the CO about change of your circumstances


----------



## shekar.ym

KP said:


> It gives me immense happiness to announce that I have received grant for my husband, son and myself.
> Thank you all for your support and motivation...
> 
> VISA Lodge: 21 Sep
> GRANT: 7th Dec


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi fellow form members,
> I am happy to share the news that me and my wife and our daughter have been granted SC 189 visa today morning.
> Thank you all for supporting me and each other for all queries and help.
> 
> I was afraid there will be an employment verification which will land me and my senior who signed the SD in a bad position in our organisation, but thankfully, nothing like that happened.
> Thanks for all for supporting me.


congrats again Anoop


----------



## wrecker

Sabareesan said:


> Hello All,I am planning for a PR,,I am a Telecom Engineer and my wife is a Software engineer. I am applying for Engineers Australia. Will my spouse be eligible to contribute extra 5 points even when she assess her skills through ACS? For spouse to contribute extra 5 points is it mandatory that both of them should have their skills assessed with the same assessment bodies like either EA or ACS?


 My undwrstanding is that's not mandatory. The only requirement is that spouse ANZSCO should fall in MLTSSL which is required for SC 189. 

Software engineer does fall in MLTSSL, so, no problem according to what I understand. 

Please confirm with someone who has claimed spouse points to double check

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pcdfrost

wrecker said:


> My undwrstanding is that's not mandatory. The only requirement is that spouse ANZSCO should fall in MLTSSL which is required for SC 189.
> 
> Software engineer does fall in MLTSSL, so, no problem according to what I understand.
> 
> Please confirm with someone who has claimed spouse points to double check
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Not necessarily based on MLTSSL, partner occupation should also be eligible for 189 visa. My wife and I are both on MLTSSL but my occupation was not eligible for 189 (only 186). We were unable to claim points for my occupation.


----------



## wrecker

pcdfrost said:


> Not necessarily based on MLTSSL, partner occupation should also be eligible for 189 visa. My wife and I are both on MLTSSL but my occupation was not eligible for 189 (only 186). We were unable to claim points for my occupation.


I understand now. Thanks.

In this case both the designations seem to be applicable for SC 189 (Points Tested). So, should be OK.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## spirecode

Grant tension
visa lodged 24th sep, i see 22nd sep people are gettin grants. wish al goes gud n before christmas i get. all docs like pf statements, bank statements , pay slips all uploaded. claimin 1 company points only
software engineer 75 points onshore


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

accountant0618 said:


> I need some advice.
> 
> I am planning to quit my job soon. Been very toxic lately as recently my workload is for two people. A colleague quit and I took over(on top of my tasks). I don't think they plan to hire a new one soon. Which is crazy! Been working on average 12 hours a day instead of just 8!
> 
> :faint:
> 
> Anyway, enough about my rant. lol
> 
> Will it affect my visa application? What do I need to do if I ever change/quit jobs?
> 
> 
> TIA


Sorry to hear about the tough time at work - and that will be zero issue. Life goes on after you lodge your visa: quitting jobs, new jobs, retiring, new relationships beginning, old ones ending, children - etc. 

As long as at the point of invite you have all the evidence to corroborate your claims -you are fine.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Lovegill said:


> Hi all,
> I got CO contact asking for my newborn baby’s birth certificate and passport copy. In email, she wrote that “Send me the response using details below” and “ You should provide your response in writing” So what does that mean?
> Should I simply upload the documents in immi account or should I send documents on given address.
> Thanks in advance


If you look through the detailed checklist document they state not to email - but to use Immiaccount - but no harm just replying in addition too for peace of mind - don't think it will adversely affect your processing as far as I know. 

Congrats on the newborn


----------



## Sabareesan

Thank you so much for your feedback 🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## anoop.rvn

farooq41 said:


> Congratulations Anoop! All the best


Thank you...


----------



## Jascha

Confused with this question, what should be answered here?

" Is this child in the primary applicant's care and legal custody?"

My children are with me currently in Australia and I am applying for PR from here.


If I enter YES, while uploading documents, it is asking for evidence of custody.


----------



## imprincek

Until last month, people were receiving grants within 60-70 days.. but now the queue seems to be not moving as fast. 
They are probably focusing more on clearing up the backlog. 

I lodged my visa on 23rd Oct with all documents. 

When should I expect a grant ?


----------



## JG

imprincek said:


> Until last month, people were receiving grants within 60-70 days.. but now the queue seems to be not moving as fast.
> They are probably focusing more on clearing up the backlog.
> 
> I lodged my visa on 23rd Oct with all documents.
> 
> When should I expect a grant ?


wait man there are lot of people in front of you to get grant.


----------



## csdhan

imprincek said:


> Until last month, people were receiving grants within 60-70 days.. but now the queue seems to be not moving as fast.
> They are probably focusing more on clearing up the backlog.
> 
> I lodged my visa on 23rd Oct with all documents.
> 
> When should I expect a grant ?


The number Visas lodged during sept to oct is too huge. DHA is in a fast pace when compared few months back. At the present rate you may have to wait till Jan or Feb.


----------



## Sam701

Hello guys
Is there any way i could possibly track my case? My lawyer lodged the visa and only he has the access to check my status.


----------



## himsrj

Sam701 said:


> Hello guys
> Is there any way i could possibly track my case? My lawyer lodged the visa and only he has the access to check my status.


You can import application through passport no and transaction ref no when you create a mirror immi account. But do not upload any docs from that account also inform your lawyer that you are doing same.


----------



## wrecker

himsrj said:


> You can import application through passport no and transaction ref no when you create a mirror immi account. But do not upload any docs from that account also inform your lawyer that you are doing same.


Perfect advise.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ram1986

timeline in my signature.. Not sure what IED is based on as i was expecting either another CO contact for medical/ PCC or waiver from IED. 





PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!! What a long journey.
> 
> Care to share your timeline after lodging?
> 
> What's your IED based on?
> 
> Congrats again!


----------



## twister68

Hi All,

Can anyone please clarify on any idea on how IED date is given? And what happens if one is unable to travel by that date.
I am an Indian but right now staying in US on a visa (since two years). I have applied and given the fees for Australia visa. The concern is that my US visa extension will go in 2019 around March. It takes around 4-6 months of process. During that time, you are not allowed to leave US. I am worried if my Australia visa is granted in that period and if IED date also falls within that period, then how will I travel?
Any help would be greatly appreciated please. Many thanks.
My details are below
261313: 189
EOI Invite: 11 Oct 2018 
Visa Lodged: 5 Dec 2018
Points: 75

Regards
Rahul


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ram1986 said:


> timeline in my signature.. Not sure what IED is based on as i was expecting either another CO contact for medical/ PCC or waiver from IED.


Thanks buddy, on mobile so couldn't see signature, will check on a browser. 

IED = initial entry date, it is for offshore applicants or when a decision is made and you're offshore, and usually depends on the expiry date of the medical / PCC.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

twister68 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please clarify on any idea on how IED date is given? And what happens if one is unable to travel by that date.
> I am an Indian but right now staying in US on a visa (since two years). I have applied and given the fees for Australia visa. The concern is that my US visa extension will go in 2019 around March. It takes around 4-6 months of process. During that time, you are not allowed to leave US. I am worried if my Australia visa is granted in that period and if IED date also falls within that period, then how will I travel?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated please. Many thanks.
> My details are below
> 261313: 189
> EOI Invite: 11 Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 5 Dec 2018
> Points: 75
> 
> Regards
> Rahul


It is usually based on the expiry date of PCC or Medicals. If you want to speed up your grant, front load your application with everything, if you want to delay it, don't fill in form 80 / do your medicals and PCC only when asked and take the maximum amount of days to respond.


----------



## twister68

Thank you for your response.
If I upload everything by 15 Dec, then what is the expected grant date (any rough timeline?)

Also, what happens if one is not able to go to Australia before IED date? ANy extensions possible?

Regards
Rahul


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

twister68 said:


> Thank you for your response.
> If I upload everything by 15 Dec, then what is the expected grant date (any rough timeline?)
> 
> Also, what happens if one is not able to go to Australia before IED date? ANy extensions possible?
> 
> Regards
> Rahul


Some people request an extension date, and sometimes COs do provide it even before being asked. 

The processing time for 189 has been extremely fast lately - 2-3 months. Usually it is a 4-6 months in average - but the global processing time varies on the DHA website. 

Do you have to remain in the US till March 2019? Does the US have anything like a Bridging Visa B to give you travel rights.

If you don't travel by the IED the PR will be cancelled is my understanding.


----------



## onemufc

I have already done PCC last year and have done it again this year. 

Do you guys Noterize the PCC?


----------



## wrecker

twister68 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please clarify on any idea on how IED date is given? And what happens if one is unable to travel by that date.
> I am an Indian but right now staying in US on a visa (since two years). I have applied and given the fees for Australia visa. The concern is that my US visa extension will go in 2019 around March. It takes around 4-6 months of process. During that time, you are not allowed to leave US. I am worried if my Australia visa is granted in that period and if IED date also falls within that period, then how will I travel?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated please. Many thanks.
> My details are below
> 261313: 189
> EOI Invite: 11 Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 5 Dec 2018
> Points: 75
> 
> Regards
> Rahul


Don't frontload PCC and Medicals. Provide them when CO asks for it. Initial Date of Entry is dependant on these two documents. Your IED will be the a day before the PCC/ medicals expire (whichever of PCC or medicals comes first). This may give you some breathing space. Say you apply on 15th Dec, CO contacts you after 60 days I.e 15th Feb, 2019 for PCC and medicals. You can complete them by 10th March, 2019. This would mean you get your IED to be 9th March 2020. That's enough breathing space. If your frontload your PCC/medicals having dates in December, 2018 you will get IED of Dec 2019. 

You may ask CO for extension of IED. However, it is given only in some cases. Not entering Australia before IED, means you have not activated your visa and the PR stands cancelled, automatically. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

onemufc said:


> I have already done PCC last year and have done it again this year.
> 
> Do you guys Noterize the PCC?


You don't need notarized PCC. Color scan of original is sufficient.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

wrecker said:


> Don't frontload PCC and Medicals. Provide them when CO asks for it. Initial Date of Entry is dependant on these two documents. Your IED will be the a day before the PCC/ medicals expire (whichever of PCC or medicals comes first). This may give you some breathing space. Say you apply on 15th Dec, CO contacts you after 60 days I.e 15th Feb, 2019 for PCC and medicals. You can complete them by 10th March, 2019. This would mean you get your IED to be 9th March 2020. That's enough breathing space. If your frontload your PCC/medicals having dates in December, 2018 you will get IED of Dec 2019.
> 
> You may ask CO for extension of IED. However, it is given only in some cases. Not entering Australia before IED, means you have not activated your visa and the PR stands cancelled, automatically.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Yup this is some solid advice. As long as you are ok with slightly longer processing times for your visa, you can follow this. Only other way is to request the CO for a IED waiver.


----------



## vijaysharma1953

Hi Guys ,Can someone guide me regarding PCC.I have CO contact for my stay on business visa in Qatar five times sent by my software company and unable to get the PCC despite my best efforts as it was on business visas and say I had no resident permit.Now my case is being delayed for this PCC .My question is Is there a chance to get a PCC waiver? Or what should be done.Your help in this regard will be highly appreciated.Thanks Qatar authorities nor issue the PCC not reply Email mails

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi Guys ,Can someone guide me regarding PCC.I have CO contact for my stay on business visa in Qatar five times sent by my software company and unable to get the PCC despite my best efforts as it was on business visas and say I had no resident permit.Now my case is being delayed for this PCC .My question is Is there a chance to get a PCC waiver? Or what should be done.Your help in this regard will be highly appreciated.Thanks Qatar authorities nor issue the PCC not reply Email mails
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


How long does your 5 time stay sum upto ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi Guys ,Can someone guide me regarding PCC.I have CO contact for my stay on business visa in Qatar five times sent by my software company and unable to get the PCC despite my best efforts as it was on business visas and say I had no resident permit.Now my case is being delayed for this PCC .My question is Is there a chance to get a PCC waiver? Or what should be done.Your help in this regard will be highly appreciated.Thanks Qatar authorities nor issue the PCC not reply Email mails
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


If you have an email trail or some sort of documentation from Qatar authorities saying you are unable to get it as you weren't on a resident permit - perhaps submit that info in lieu of the actual PCC and ask for a waiver. 

There are a few threads on this forum though where applicants have had similar issues if you haven't searched already.


----------



## Shehan

Hey, is there any Mechanical here got 189 with 70 points? How long is the waiting time?


----------



## azam_qr

Shehan said:


> Hey, is there any Mechanical here got 189 with 70 points? How long is the waiting time?


Me too waiting with the same occupation and points. Lodgement date: 7-oct-2018. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## Shehan

azam_qr said:


> Me too waiting with the same occupation and points. Lodgement date: 7-oct-2018. Hope to get it soon.


Wishing you all the best!! Please keep me updated once you get the invitation. I will lodge mine in February 2019.


----------



## azam_qr

Shehan said:


> Wishing you all the best!! Please keep me updated once you get the invitation. I will lodge mine in February 2019.


Invitation???.. Iam waiting for the grant.


----------



## Shehan

azam_qr said:


> Invitation???.. Iam waiting for the grant.


Good to know.Azam could you please let me know about your time line? Things like when did you lodge your EOI and when did you received the invitation.

The maximum mark I can obtain is 70 by the end of January 2019. I'm so much worried that I might not get an invitation for Mechanical engineering with 70 points.


----------



## azam_qr

Shehan said:


> Good to know.Azam could you please let me know about your time line? Things like when did you lodge your EOI and when did you received the invitation.
> 
> The maximum mark I can obtain is 70 by the end of January 2019. I'm so much worried that I might not get an invitation for Mechanical engineering with 70 points.


EOI lodge : 24-dec-2017 (70 points)
Invitation recieved: 11-sep-2018
Visa lodge : 7-oct-2018

I hope you get your invitation soon.


----------



## Shehan

azam_qr said:


> EOI lodge : 24-dec-2017 (70 points)
> Invitation recieved: 11-sep-2018
> Visa lodge : 7-oct-2018
> 
> I hope you get your invitation soon.


Thanks and I wish you to get your grant soon. Thank you very much for the replies.


----------



## Sunny 007

Hi Senior Members!!!
Need your sincere and expert advice.
My timeline is as follow:
ONSHORE APPLICANT
Anzsco code 262112
ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
VISA SUBCLASS 189
POINTS 75
INITATION RECEIVED 21 JUNE 2018
VISA LODGE 21 JUNE 2018
CO CONTACT 3 OCTOBER 2018
FURTHER PROOF OF RELATIONSHIP
DOCUMENT AND PROOF PROVIDED 10 OCTOBER 2018

Currently I am holding bridging C visa which doesnot allow me to travel overseas and if I leave I can't come back until my 189 is approved.
I want to travel urgently to overseas on 15 Janurary as my father is having a surgery, so there is no one to look after him. 
I called immi dept and sent an email also but couldn't get a positive response. The CSR at Immigiration department doesn't allow me to talk to my case pfficer as it is against the rules. 
What shpuld I do ? 
Will I be granted visa before my travel pr what should I do please guide me as I should me very thankful to you. As I am a silent observer in this group and this is my first post. Thanks


----------



## Sunny 007

Sunny 007 said:


> Hi Senior Members!!!
> Need your sincere and expert advice.
> My timeline is as follow:
> ONSHORE APPLICANT
> Anzsco code 262112
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> VISA SUBCLASS 189
> POINTS 75
> INITATION RECEIVED 21 JUNE 2018
> VISA LODGE 21 JUNE 2018
> CO CONTACT 3 OCTOBER 2018
> FURTHER PROOF OF RELATIONSHIP
> DOCUMENT AND PROOF PROVIDED 10 OCTOBER 2018
> 
> Currently I am holding bridging C visa which doesnot allow me to travel overseas and if I leave I can't come back until my 189 is approved.
> I want to travel urgently to overseas on 15 Janurary as my father is having a surgery, so there is no one to look after him.
> I called immi dept and sent an email also but couldn't get a positive response. The CSR at Immigiration department doesn't allow me to talk to my case pfficer as it is against the rules.
> What shpuld I do ?
> Will I be granted visa before my travel pr what should I do please guide me as I should me very thankful to you. As I am a silent observer in this group and this is my first post. Thanks




Anyone please help ?


----------



## uvsu

Notarize of PCC is not required.


----------



## krislaks

Sunny 007 said:


> Anyone please help ?


I don't think anybody can predict the timeline of an application. There are cases of the simplest ones taking forever. That said, going by immitracker, some applications lodged around Sep 23rd have received Direct Grant last week and you have submitted the relationship evidence request on Oct 10th, so it appears that you will get it soon, and the prospects are even better just prior to your travel date. If I were in your shoes, I would go ahead and book the tickets and plan the travel as your dad's well being is most important. The PR approval will come when it has to and I get a feeling the grant email will surprise you one fine day and it won't be too late. All the best.


----------



## Sunny 007

krislaks said:


> Sunny 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone please help ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anybody can predict the timeline of an application. There are cases of the simplest ones taking forever. That said, going by immitracker, some applications lodged around Sep 23rd have received Direct Grant last week and you have submitted the relationship evidence request on Oct 10th, so it appears that you will get it soon, and the prospects are even better just prior to your travel date. If I were in your shoes, I would go ahead and book the tickets and plan the travel as your dad's well being is most important. The PR approval will come when it has to and I get a feeling the grant email will surprise you one fine day and it won't be too late. All the best.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro for ur kind words and best wishes


----------



## KETANKATE94

*Query on invite 189 visa*

Hi all,

please help me with my below query.

Code 221112 Management accountant updated EOI on 08.12.2018 with 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190. waiting for invite and my wife is expecting child in feb 2019. 
If we receive invite before is it possible to wait and add our child?

What are the possible best solution to this situation?

Your expert advice is needed. thanks in advance


----------



## csdhan

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> please help me with my below query.
> 
> Code 221112 Management accountant updated EOI on 08.12.2018 with 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190. waiting for invite and my wife is expecting child in feb 2019.
> If we receive invite before is it possible to wait and add our child?
> 
> What are the possible best solution to this situation?
> 
> Your expert advice is needed. thanks in advance


Even if you get an invite now and apply, if your wife is pregnant and expecting then she will not be allowed to do medicals until birth. If the CO contacts you before birth for medicals of your wife then you can ask him to keep the application on hold as you are expecting. Once giving birth follow the below process and inform the CO.

If your wife gives birth before a CO contact then you can just get the birth certificate and passport done for your child and add him to the application (form 1022 I guess). Get the medicals done for your wife too. No extra fee for your child.


----------



## wrecker

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> please help me with my below query.
> 
> Code 221112 Management accountant updated EOI on 08.12.2018 with 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190. waiting for invite and my wife is expecting child in feb 2019.
> If we receive invite before is it possible to wait and add our child?
> 
> What are the possible best solution to this situation?
> 
> Your expert advice is needed. thanks in advance


I am not sure if you could add the new born to visa. It is my understanding that the visa applicant must mirror what's mentioned in EOI. So, if in EOI if you have only mentioned your spouse as dependant, then the visa application MIGHT not allow you to add new born. 

If you can, perfect! However, if you are not able to add your new born in the visa application that you lodge, you can immediately file Notification for change of circumstance (Form 1022) letting the CO know about the new born and also upload passport and birth certificate along with your documents. The CO will then create a new HAP ID for the new born. Complete the medicals and you should get grants for you, spouse and new born without any issues. 

Either ways, you will be able to get your new born' s PR along with yours. All the best and Congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94

thanks csdhan.

Can we do pcc before the invite and what is the validity? 
What documents are required?


----------



## KETANKATE94

thanks a lot. appreciate ur help.


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Hi all. I have filed for EOI for Software Engineer with 80 points on 7th Dec 2018. Can I expect an invite in the next couple of days. Thanks in advance for your help..


----------



## csdhan

KETANKATE94 said:


> thanks csdhan.
> 
> Can we do pcc before the invite and what is the validity?
> What documents are required?


Yes, you can do the PCC for both of you, that's not a problem. But remember that your wife's IED will be based on this PCC date.


----------



## KETANKATE94

csdhan said:


> Yes, you can do the PCC for both of you, that's not a problem. But remember that your wife's IED will be based on this PCC date.


Thank u 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Yes there s chance in next round or in couple of rounds don’t worry 


V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi all. I have filed for EOI for Software Engineer with 80 points on 7th Dec 2018. Can I expect an invite in the next couple of days. Thanks in advance for your help..


----------



## ictssseeker

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi all. I have filed for EOI for Software Engineer with 80 points on 7th Dec 2018. Can I expect an invite in the next couple of days. Thanks in advance for your help..


You should be received the invitation tomorrow as you got 80 points. Please make sure you filled the EOI correctly. Also I recommend to prepare all documents for visa submission such as police clearance, employment letters, birth/education certificates. then you can straightaway apply for the visa in this week itself.


----------



## devProgrammer(261312)

*devProgrammer(261312)*



imprincek said:


> Until last month, people were receiving grants within 60-70 days.. but now the queue seems to be not moving as fast.
> They are probably focusing more on clearing up the backlog.
> 
> I lodged my visa on 23rd Oct with all documents.
> 
> When should I expect a grant ?


Mine is 18th September 2018. According to immitracker, onshore applications are taking around 120 to 140 days after you lodge your application. All my friends who applied in August have got their grants. Seems like too many people applied in September. 
This wait is too frustrating.


----------



## devProgrammer(261312)

Onshore

Points : 75

Invite : 11th Sept 2018

Lodgement : 18th Sept 2018

83 days and counting.


----------



## twister68

Thank you Wrecker. I appreciate your response very much. 
With above response, I am planning to delay the process as much as I can. One quick question. I have already given PCC for my US (30 Oct 2018 dated) but Indian PCC is left. So, when PCC documents would be asked by CO:
- any clue if they would consider the PCC date of US doc (30 Oct) or my Indian PCC, which will be sometime in 2019.
- or should I get redone my US PCC once again at that time while getting Indian PCC done, and reload the new documents (although CO would still have old US PCC document with him). Which date would they likely consider in giving out IED date.
I know my question is a very hypothetical one, but still if your expertise can help. Many thanks.

Regards
Rahul


----------



## farooq41

Looks like a dry day with no grants reported yet


----------



## KP

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi fellow form members,
> I am happy to share the news that me and my wife and our daughter have been granted SC 189 visa today morning.
> Thank you all for supporting me and each other for all queries and help.
> 
> I was afraid there will be an employment verification which will land me and my senior who signed the SD in a bad position in our organisation, but thankfully, nothing like that happened.
> Thanks for all for supporting me.


Congratulations!! I also speculated the same but nothing of that sorts happened. 
We always get engulfed in anxiety and fear wen we expecting something so big to happen. 
Best of luck for your new journey ahead.


----------



## KP

spirecode said:


> Grant tension
> visa lodged 24th sep, i see 22nd sep people are gettin grants. wish al goes gud n before christmas i get. all docs like pf statements, bank statements , pay slips all uploaded. claimin 1 company points only
> software engineer 75 points onshore


Stick tight.. Your grant is around the corner.


----------



## KP

*Post Grant Steps*

Hello,

Can someone please tell me what do I need to do post grant to immigrate. Do we need to get passport stamped or is there another procedure.


----------



## abhishekshroff

KP said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me what do I need to do post grant to immigrate. Do we need to get passport stamped or is there another procedure.




You just book your flight tickets and make either a validation trip or move before the IED


----------



## vamsi01986

farooq41 said:


> Looks like a dry day with no grants reported yet


Agree with you farooq41

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

spirecode said:


> Grant tension
> visa lodged 24th sep, i see 22nd sep people are gettin grants. wish al goes gud n before christmas i get. all docs like pf statements, bank statements , pay slips all uploaded. claimin 1 company points only
> software engineer 75 points onshore


Same situation with me !! wish you good luck ....


----------



## bssanthosh47

Was hoping for a good start to the week. As usual my hopes went down the drain  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Sakshikalra

No grants😞


----------



## VPhilip

I received the grant for me n my family today. EOI received 11th September 2018. Visa application lodged 24th September. Direct grant with no CO contact.233914 Engineering technologist.233914 code


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

VPhilip said:


> I received the grant for me n my family today. EOI received 11th September 2018. Visa application lodged 24th September. Direct grant with no CO contact.233914 Engineering technologist.233914 code


Looks like the 189 express train is still underway for Sept. applicants!

Congrats


----------



## bssanthosh47

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looks like the 189 express train is still underway for Sept. applicants!
> 
> Congrats


Guees for some yeah , for someone like me nahh  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## VPhilip

PrettyIsotonic said:


> VPhilip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received the grant for me n my family today. EOI received 11th September 2018. Visa application lodged 24th September. Direct grant with no CO contact.233914 Engineering technologist.233914 code
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 189 express train is still underway for Sept. applicants!
> 
> Congrats
Click to expand...

Thanks!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

bssanthosh47 said:


> Guees for some yeah , for someone like me nahh
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


What's your timeline Santhosh?


----------



## sammy163

VPhilip said:


> I received the grant for me n my family today. EOI received 11th September 2018. Visa application lodged 24th September. Direct grant with no CO contact.233914 Engineering technologist.233914 code


waw good news and congrats !!


----------



## vamsi01986

VPhilip said:


> I received the grant for me n my family today. EOI received 11th September 2018. Visa application lodged 24th September. Direct grant with no CO contact.233914 Engineering technologist.233914 code


Congrats on the grant and all the best for your future down under! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

KP said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please tell me what do I need to do post grant to immigrate. Do we need to get passport stamped or is there another procedure.


You don't need to do anything. You just have to travel. Cheers!


----------



## sharma.shailender

VPhilip said:


> I received the grant for me n my family today. EOI received 11th September 2018. Visa application lodged 24th September. Direct grant with no CO contact.233914 Engineering technologist.233914 code


Congratulations !!


----------



## sammy163

Oct 2nd reported grant today !! 

all the best to Oct Folks !!! 

my tea is finished now.... ;-)


----------



## vamsi01986

Dillu85 said:


> Oct 2nd reported grant today !!
> 
> all the best to Oct Folks !!!
> 
> my tea is finished now.... ;-)


Elaborate more please  is there a case of Oct2nd lodgement granted visa? Timelines please 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

Dillu85 said:


> Oct 2nd reported grant today !!
> 
> all the best to Oct Folks !!!
> 
> my tea is finished now.... ;-)


Just saw the same on myimmitracker. All the best Oct guys!!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

twister68 said:


> Thank you Wrecker. I appreciate your response very much.
> With above response, I am planning to delay the process as much as I can. One quick question. I have already given PCC for my US (30 Oct 2018 dated) but Indian PCC is left. So, when PCC documents would be asked by CO:
> - any clue if they would consider the PCC date of US doc (30 Oct) or my Indian PCC, which will be sometime in 2019.
> - or should I get redone my US PCC once again at that time while getting Indian PCC done, and reload the new documents (although CO would still have old US PCC document with him). Which date would they likely consider in giving out IED date.
> I know my question is a very hypothetical one, but still if your expertise can help. Many thanks.
> 
> Regards
> Rahul


Do the FBI PCC again with Indian PCC just to be sure that IED is as per what you want.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

VPhilip said:


> I received the grant for me n my family today. EOI received 11th September 2018. Visa application lodged 24th September. Direct grant with no CO contact.233914 Engineering technologist.233914 code


Congrats. All the best for upcoming journey

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looks like the 189 express train is still underway for Sept. applicants!
> 
> Congrats


We have a direct grant and a CO contact grant from Oct as well. Do you think, it is too early to hope for grant for Oct people? Thanks!


----------



## Sakshikalra

Feeling so good😍


----------



## Sakshikalra

For oct grant started


----------



## vamsi01986

kEtraG said:


> We have a direct grant and a CO contact grant from Oct as well. Do you think, it is too early to hope for grant for Oct people? Thanks!


I guess for now they are in the first week. So it might not be before Jan 1st/2nd week for good progress. Just hope that you don't get a CO contact or immi commence mail. All the best to everyone! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

vamsi01986 said:


> I guess for now they are in the first week. So it might not be before Jan 1st/2nd week for good progress. Just hope that you don't get a CO contact or immi commence mail. All the best to everyone!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Yes! I wasn't expecting anything before Jan., until I saw this DG and a friend pointed out another grant from Oct. So, just very curious! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kEtraG said:


> We have a direct grant and a CO contact grant from Oct as well. Do you think, it is too early to hope for grant for Oct people? Thanks!


Never know my friend - I got a CO contact on Saturday, so they are definitely working 6 days a week - but don't be surprised if suddenly the grants slow down dramatically for the Christmas shutdown from next week onward


----------



## kEtraG

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Never know my friend - I got a CO contact on Saturday, so they are definitely working 6 days a week - but don't be surprised if suddenly the grants slow down dramatically for the Christmas shutdown from next week onward


Yes, they are working Saturdays, a friend got grant on Saturday. Let's hope they don't stop working till 21st at least? They can have the Saturday before Christmas off!


----------



## KETANKATE94

Dear experts, 

I have filed separate eoi's for 189 n 190. If I get invite for 190 first, finish with documentation and then later if I get invite for 189 can I shift from 190 to 189 visa.

Please share valueable inputs.

Code management accountant
189 with 80 
190 with 85
Updated eoi on 08.12.2018

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

KETANKATE94 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I have filed separate eoi's for 189 n 190. If I get invite for 190 first, finish with documentation and then later if I get invite for 189 can I shift from 190 to 189 visa.
> 
> Please share valueable inputs.
> 
> Code management accountant
> 189 with 80
> 190 with 85
> Updated eoi on 08.12.2018
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


I am not sure about your exact ANZSCO but you will get invited for 189 in tonight's round with this score, hopefully. I would request you to remove your EOI for 190 once you get invite for 189, so others in queue would get a fair chance.

And yes, answering your original question, you can do that. But, you shouldnt.


----------



## Ptashant

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know who got CO contact in October and got grant recently?
Regards
Prashant 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

Ptashant said:


> Hi everyone,
> Does anyone know who got CO contact in October and got grant recently?
> Regards
> Prashant
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Grants from October -

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-57107

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-52033


----------



## Ptashant

kEtraG said:


> Grants from October -
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-57107
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-52033


Thank you. I got CO contact on 15 Oct and I am waiting for grant. Hoping to receive it soon . 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

Ptashant said:


> Thank you. I got CO contact on 15 Oct and I am waiting for grant. Hoping to receive it soon .
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Can you please share your timeline? All the best for your grant.


----------



## Ptashant

kEtraG said:


> Can you please share your timeline? All the best for your grant.


261311

80 points

Lodged 27 June 2018

Co contact 15 Oct 2018

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

Ptashant said:


> 261311
> 
> 80 points
> 
> Lodged 27 June 2018
> 
> Co contact 15 Oct 2018
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


All the very best!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptashant

vamsi01986 said:


> All the very best!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. I was expecting it by Dec but I guess it ll take more time. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Ptashant said:


> Thank you very much. I was expecting it by Dec but I guess it ll take more time.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


ideally i too fixed that i may hear after jan only while lodging. but trend is showing 60plus... worried as well now as it crossed sep 23rd...


----------



## wrecker

kEtraG said:


> Yes, they are working Saturdays, a friend got grant on Saturday. Let's hope they don't stop working till 21st at least? They can have the Saturday before Christmas off!


Historically, if you see the grant pattern on immitracker, December is one of the months where they issue higher no of grants, and also people have received grants right upto 23rd /24th and some even on 27th 28th. 

It is just a myth that the COs don't work in December. Even this month, they have issued 52 grants, per immitracker, which should lead to close to 120 grants or so by end of month, at this rate. I think that's a decent amount.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Ptashant said:


> Thank you. I got CO contact on 15 Oct and I am waiting for grant. Hoping to receive it soon .
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I am inclined to think that you should get it this month, especially since you applied in July and I see that Cos are trying to clear maximum possible applicants who applied before Oct. 

I wish you a speedy grant!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

wrecker said:


> Historically, if you see the grant pattern on immitracker, December is one of the months where they issue higher no of grants, and also people have received grants right upto 23rd /24th and some even on 27th 28th.
> 
> It is just a myth that the COs don't work in December. Even this month, they have issued 52 grants, per immitracker, which should lead to close to 120 grants or so by end of month, at this rate. I think that's a decent amount.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I agree, I have seen that as well. I just thought that they would take extra leaves since it is one of the biggest festivals.


----------



## rajrethnam

Ptashant said:


> Thank you. I got CO contact on 15 Oct and I am waiting for grant. Hoping to receive it soon .
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Ptashant, 

Can you pls tell for what the CO contacted you for

Thanks!


----------



## wrecker

kEtraG said:


> I agree, I have seen that as well. I just thought that they would take extra leaves since it is one of the biggest festivals.


Some may but doesn't mean the no. of grants reduces. I think it will be a 100+ month. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

wrecker said:


> Some may but doesn't mean the no. of grants reduces. I think it will be a 100+ month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed to that! By the way, when did you lodge? I can see that you did your medicals in June and got the IACM in Sept. So, did you submit any more documents later on, on your own?


----------



## Ptashant

rajrethnam said:


> Hi Ptashant,
> 
> Can you pls tell for what the CO contacted you for
> 
> Thanks!


I was contacted for pcc and medicals 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

kEtraG said:


> Fingers crossed to that! By the way, when did you lodge? I can see that you did your medicals in June and got the IACM in Sept. So, did you submit any more documents later on, on your own?


Lodged on May 20th. Lodged a few documents later on, last being on 26th October for Notification of incorrect answer. 

Note that before 1st of July, 2018 applicants had to lodge the application, pay the fees and only then you were allowed to upload the documents. 

I uploaded all my documents by 30th May. A notification of change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer was updated in October after receipt of IACM.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

wrecker said:


> Lodged on May 20th. Lodged a few documents later on, last being on 26th October for Notification of incorrect answer.
> 
> Note that before 1st of July, 2018 applicants had to lodge the application, pay the fees and only then you were allowed to upload the documents.
> 
> I uploaded all my documents by 30th May. A notification of change of Circumstance and Notification for incorrect answer was updated in October after receipt of IACM.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the detailed answer.


----------



## Bobby_Punjab

*Pcc*

Hello members, Would i need to submit a PCC for Oman(country in middle east)? I lived there for 3 years, 2001-2004.


----------



## wrecker

Bobby_Punjab said:


> Hello members, Would i need to submit a PCC for Oman(country in middle east)? I lived there for 3 years, 2001-2004.


You are required to provide PCC for any country that you have stayed in for more than a year in the last 10 years after turning 16.

But, I have seen applicants being asked for PCC even before the past 10 years if the stay was a considerable amount. 

I would say be prepared to provide if requested.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShreyGotri

Guys, I received my positive assessment today. And have applied for EOI today itself....Would my application be considered for tomorrow's round?
I have 75 points for Electrical Engg ANZ 23331 (For 189 Visa grant).


----------



## raudichy

Looks like only one grant today on 189 immi tracker??


----------



## Vab18

raudichy said:


> Looks like only one grant today on 189 immi tracker??


Remember immi tracker probably only has 5-10% of applications so likely more just not people on immi tracker.


----------



## Arshhundal

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looks like the 189 express train is still underway for Sept. applicants!
> 
> Congrats


haha good one
feel like my train which left the station in June has completely derailed:mad2::mad2:

lodged 20 June 
no commencement or co contact yet


----------



## Vab18

Arshhundal said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 189 express train is still underway for Sept. applicants!
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha good one
> feel like my train which left the station in June has completely derailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lodged 20 June
> no commencement or co contact yet
Click to expand...

I can only imagine your frustration! They seem to be clearing the backlog though so I’m sure yours will come soon.


----------



## dhruvmisra

Arshhundal said:


> haha good one
> 
> feel like my train which left the station in June has completely derailed:mad2::mad2:
> 
> 
> 
> lodged 20 June
> 
> no commencement or co contact yet




Same here bro. Lodged 25th June. No CO no grant. Employment verification happened on 17th Oct and still waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

dhruvmisra said:


> Arshhundal said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha good one
> 
> feel like my train which left the station in June has completely derailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lodged 20 June
> 
> no commencement or co contact yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here bro. Lodged 25th June. No CO no grant. Employment verification happened on 17th Oct and still waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Did you get immi commence email?


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi Dhruv,

How many points have you claimed for your employment period and did u claim your employment period from single or multiple employers?
Also, the verification was conducted for your current or past claimed employment?

Thank you



dhruvmisra said:


> Arshhundal said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha good one
> 
> feel like my train which left the station in June has completely derailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lodged 20 June
> 
> no commencement or co contact yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here bro. Lodged 25th June. No CO no grant. Employment verification happened on 17th Oct and still waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Ismiya

Got co contact same day as urs. Plss update me if any good thing happens


Ptashant said:


> kEtraG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share your timeline? All the best for your grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 261311
> 
> 80 points
> 
> Lodged 27 June 2018
> 
> Co contact 15 Oct 2018
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## shekar.ym

twister68 said:


> Thank you Wrecker. I appreciate your response very much.
> With above response, I am planning to delay the process as much as I can. One quick question. I have already given PCC for my US (30 Oct 2018 dated) but Indian PCC is left. So, when PCC documents would be asked by CO:
> - any clue if they would consider the PCC date of US doc (30 Oct) or my Indian PCC, which will be sometime in 2019.
> - or should I get redone my US PCC once again at that time while getting Indian PCC done, and reload the new documents (although CO would still have old US PCC document with him). Which date would they likely consider in giving out IED date.
> I know my question is a very hypothetical one, but still if your expertise can help. Many thanks.
> 
> Regards
> Rahul


My IED was based on US FBI PCC.


----------



## shekar.ym

VPhilip said:


> I received the grant for me n my family today. EOI received 11th September 2018. Visa application lodged 24th September. Direct grant with no CO contact.233914 Engineering technologist.233914 code



congrats and good luck


----------



## vamsi01986

VPhilip said:


> I received the grant for me n my family today. EOI received 11th September 2018. Visa application lodged 24th September. Direct grant with no CO contact.233914 Engineering technologist.233914 code


Congratulations Philip. All the best for your future down under! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94

Arshhundal said:


> haha good one
> feel like my train which left the station in June has completely derailed:mad2::mad2:
> 
> lodged 20 June
> no commencement or co contact yet


Can u share ur code n points?

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

ShreyGotri said:


> Guys, I received my positive assessment today. And have applied for EOI today itself....Would my application be considered for tomorrow's round?
> I have 75 points for Electrical Engg ANZ 23331 (For 189 Visa grant).


Yes, next round you will be invited i feel for sure.


----------



## Sakshikalra

No updates


----------



## its.kc

*Direct grant after 82 days*

STILL SPEECHLESS BUT ETERNALLY GRATEFUL!!!

*261313*
ITA 11 Sep 2018
Lodge Date 20 Sep 2018
Grant date 11 Dec 2018

Thank you to all your help here in the forum! Hoping for everyone's dreams and wishes to come true. God bless you all!:amen:


----------



## intruder_

its.kc said:


> STILL SPEECHLESS BUT ETERNALLY GRATEFUL!!!
> 
> *261313*
> ITA 11 Sep 2018
> Lodge Date 20 Sep 2018
> Grant date 11 Dec 2018
> 
> Thank you to all your help here in the forum! Hoping for everyone's dreams and wishes to come true. God bless you all!:amen:


Congrats !


----------



## insiyah4

dhruvmisra said:


> Same here bro. Lodged 25th June. No CO no grant. Employment verification happened on 17th Oct and still waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Reply yet.. Lodged on 22nd June 2018
CO contact on 11th october 2018
Replied to the CO on 02nd November 2018..
Still awaiting there reply...
Other's who lodged in the month of september and october are getting the grants


----------



## JG

insiyah4 said:


> No Reply yet.. Lodged on 22nd June 2018
> CO contact on 11th october 2018
> Replied to the CO on 02nd November 2018..
> Still awaiting there reply...
> Other's who lodged in the month of september and october are getting the grants


After CO contact the average turn around time is 3 months, so expect your grant in Jan 2019.


----------



## kEtraG

its.kc said:


> STILL SPEECHLESS BUT ETERNALLY GRATEFUL!!!
> 
> *261313*
> ITA 11 Sep 2018
> Lodge Date 20 Sep 2018
> Grant date 11 Dec 2018
> 
> Thank you to all your help here in the forum! Hoping for everyone's dreams and wishes to come true. God bless you all!:amen:


Congrats!!


----------



## sammy163

insiyah4 said:


> No Reply yet.. Lodged on 22nd June 2018
> CO contact on 11th october 2018
> Replied to the CO on 02nd November 2018..
> Still awaiting there reply...
> Other's who lodged in the month of september and october are getting the grants


Insiyah !! i have been following you and you helped many and it will not go wasted.. all the best and you will celebrate new year with colors.


----------



## insiyah4

josygeorge000 said:


> After CO contact the average turn around time is 3 months, so expect your grant in Jan 2019.


That's a long wait... from where did u get this information?
anyways all the best to everyone


----------



## insiyah4

Dillu85 said:


> Insiyah !! i have been following you and you helped many and it will not go wasted.. all the best and you will celebrate new year with colors.


HopeFully .....Thanks for ur best wishes...


----------



## vamsi01986

its.kc said:


> STILL SPEECHLESS BUT ETERNALLY GRATEFUL!!!
> 
> *261313*
> ITA 11 Sep 2018
> Lodge Date 20 Sep 2018
> Grant date 11 Dec 2018
> 
> Thank you to all your help here in the forum! Hoping for everyone's dreams and wishes to come true. God bless you all!:amen:


Congratulations  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

its.kc said:


> STILL SPEECHLESS BUT ETERNALLY GRATEFUL!!!
> 
> *261313*
> ITA 11 Sep 2018
> Lodge Date 20 Sep 2018
> Grant date 11 Dec 2018
> 
> Thank you to all your help here in the forum! Hoping for everyone's dreams and wishes to come true. God bless you all!:amen:


A smooth 3 month grant!

Congrats  

Enjoy the holiday season!


----------



## Bobby_Punjab

Thanks for your reply. I will wait for a CO contact, and will get the PCC done only if he asks to do so. I am hopeful that he may not ask for a PCC at all. Thanks


----------



## Bobby_Punjab

wrecker said:


> You are required to provide PCC for any country that you have stayed in for more than a year in the last 10 years after turning 16.
> 
> But, I have seen applicants being asked for PCC even before the past 10 years if the stay was a considerable amount.
> 
> I would say be prepared to provide if requested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. I will wait for a CO contact, and will get the PCC done only if he asks to do so. I am hopeful that he may not ask for a PCC at all. Thanks


----------



## atifiqbal1985

3 grants of Oct lodged yesterday. Looks like it's time of October applicants now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kkjuly15

its.kc said:


> STILL SPEECHLESS BUT ETERNALLY GRATEFUL!!!
> 
> *261313*
> ITA 11 Sep 2018
> Lodge Date 20 Sep 2018
> Grant date 11 Dec 2018
> 
> Thank you to all your help here in the forum! Hoping for everyone's dreams and wishes to come true. God bless you all!


Congrats 🙂


----------



## Sakshikalra

atifiqbal1985 said:


> 3 grants of Oct lodged yesterday. Looks like it's time of October applicants now. Fingers crossed!


What is ur lodgment date?


----------



## Shameem_KP

urgent help needed

i had lodged 189 visa in the month of sep 2018. And i got CO contact for provding the evidence of the employment which are not claiming. i do have only ref letter for the companies which i am not cliaming and not having payslip, bank statment etc.. what will do in this situation?

your advise pls


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Shameem_KP said:


> urgent help needed
> 
> i had lodged 189 visa in the month of sep 2018. And i got CO contact for provding the evidence of the employment which are not claiming. i do have only ref letter for the companies which i am not cliaming and not having payslip, bank statment etc.. what will do in this situation?
> 
> your advise pls


That is unprecedented, are you sure you checked the box that you are not claiming points for that employment episode (ie that the work is in your nominated occupation or closely related)? 

Also check are you sure the CO has asked for further evidence from an employment episode that you are not claiming points for? 

Was that employment episode deducted by your skills assessing authority (some people think such employment episodes are fair game for verification)?

Perhaps submit what you have, and let your CO know that you are not claiming points for that employment episode.


----------



## Bobby_Punjab

Dillu85 said:


> Insiyah !! i have been following you and you helped many and it will not go wasted.. all the best and you will celebrate new year with colors.


Hi,
How did you got your Oman PCC done?


----------



## Bobby_Punjab

atifiqbal1985 said:


> 3 grants of Oct lodged yesterday. Looks like it's time of October applicants now. Fingers crossed!


I hope they will finish cases till 11Oct by 31st Dec. This will make sure that all 11Aug invites who have lodged the visa are clear(Most of them).


----------



## sammy163

Bobby_Punjab said:


> Hi,
> How did you got your Oman PCC done?


Am staying in this country presently and its matter of half n hr.

there is some huge process if you are outside Oman. I have no idea on this.


----------



## Shameem_KP

hi pretty isotonic

these employment was assesed by acs and i did not claim points for this and even i did not include it in EOI also ...i only have ref letter and some payslip ...not sure why co asking this ...


----------



## Ptashant

insiyah4 said:


> No Reply yet.. Lodged on 22nd June 2018
> CO contact on 11th october 2018
> Replied to the CO on 02nd November 2018..
> Still awaiting there reply...
> Other's who lodged in the month of september and october are getting the grants


I m on the same boat.. Waiting for it. Was hoping to get it before Christmas. Not sure when will I get the email. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

Bobby_Punjab said:


> atifiqbal1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 grants of Oct lodged yesterday. Looks like it's time of October applicants now. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they will finish cases till 11Oct by 31st Dec. This will make sure that all 11Aug invites who have lodged the visa are clear(Most of them).
Click to expand...

Not me! I was a 11 Aug invite but got immi commence email so in for a long wait 😫


----------



## ankur14

its.kc said:


> STILL SPEECHLESS BUT ETERNALLY GRATEFUL!!!
> 
> *261313*
> ITA 11 Sep 2018
> Lodge Date 20 Sep 2018
> Grant date 11 Dec 2018
> 
> Thank you to all your help here in the forum! Hoping for everyone's dreams and wishes to come true. God bless you all!:amen:


Congratulations and all the best for the future in Australia. Kindly update your case on myimmitracker.com


----------



## jagan.skumar

Hi,
I have applied for for the 189 visa and uploaded all the documents . However for one of the employment I have only offer letter and relieving letter and company doesn’t provide payslips . I ve requested from the bank for the account statements which was 10 years back and not sure whether they have the records. Also In ACS they didn’t provide points for the same and I gave those details in visa form as not claimed. But in EOI I had given all the employment details where I have worked . Is it okay if I submit only the offer letter and relieving letter. From the organization I can get a letter mentioning that no payslips were provided and upload it ?

Please advise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234

its.kc said:


> STILL SPEECHLESS BUT ETERNALLY GRATEFUL!!!
> 
> *261313*
> ITA 11 Sep 2018
> Lodge Date 20 Sep 2018
> Grant date 11 Dec 2018
> 
> Thank you to all your help here in the forum! Hoping for everyone's dreams and wishes to come true. God bless you all!:amen:


Congratulations mate. How many points you claimed ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustedGold

dhruvmisra said:


> Same here bro. Lodged 25th June. No CO no grant. Employment verification happened on 17th Oct and still waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am on the same train too. CO contact Sept 27. But not a word till now.
lodged:June 19th.

Do we call??


----------



## aljon_villar

I lodged my visa last Oct 12. My medicals expired last Nov 7 (I used the same HAP ID last year as it is still valid). What are the chances of a repeat medical??

Also, can I add my defacto partner after I receive the visa grant?? I didn’t mentioned that I will be including someone in a future application when I lodged the visa but I mentioned in Form 80 that I have a defacto partner. The reason I did not include her in the first place is lack of supporting documents to convince the CO.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

Sakshikalra said:


> What is ur lodgment date?


I lodged on 14th October.


----------



## Sakshikalra

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Sakshikalra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is ur lodgment date?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged on 14th October.
Click to expand...




Mine is 13 october.i wish we get in december only.


----------



## Shameem_KP

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That is unprecedented, are you sure you checked the box that you are not claiming points for that employment episode (ie that the work is in your nominated occupation or closely related)?
> 
> Also check are you sure the CO has asked for further evidence from an employment episode that you are not claiming points for?
> 
> Was that employment episode deducted by your skills assessing authority (some people think such employment episodes are fair game for verification)?
> 
> Perhaps submit what you have, and let your CO know that you are not claiming points for that employment episode.


hi pretty isotonic

these employment was assesed by acs and i did not claim points for this and even i did not include it in EOI also ...i only have ref letter and some payslip ...not sure why co asking this ...


----------



## Nadine1986

dhruvmisra said:


> Arshhundal said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha good one
> 
> feel like my train which left the station in June has completely derailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lodged 20 June
> 
> no commencement or co contact yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here bro. Lodged 25th June. No CO no grant. Employment verification happened on 17th Oct and still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Just a question; how do you know that employment verification has happened and how does the employment verification happen? Do they do it for everyone?
Click to expand...


----------



## rkhalid

Nadine1986 said:


> dhruvmisra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did employment verification happened?
> 
> Same here bro. Lodged 25th June. No CO no grant. Employment verification happened on 17th Oct and still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Just a question; how do you know that employment verification has happened and how does the employment verification happen? Do they do it for everyone?
Click to expand...


----------



## ShreyGotri

Need Urgent Help! I am government employee and had made EOI request for ANZ 233311 Electrical Engineer on 10th December....which got approved on same day....Now i wish to apply for visa for which i require PCC....Now on online PCC application form I need to mention my service as Govt...Then the site requests for employer details....I wish to know that would the Passport office intimate my Govt employer regarding my request of PCC ? Or will at the time of police verification the local police station ask my intimation letter or NOC of employer?


----------



## kirumaha27

ShreyGotri said:


> Need Urgent Help! I am government employee and had made EOI request for ANZ 233311 Electrical Engineer on 10th December....which got approved on same day....Now i wish to apply for visa for which i require PCC....Now on online PCC application form I need to mention my service as Govt...Then the site requests for employer details....I wish to know that would the Passport office intimate my Govt employer regarding my request of PCC ? Or will at the time of police verification the local police station ask my intimation letter or NOC of employer?


No contact with the office would be made.. Added spouse name to the passport, which required a new application where the organization details were asked.. gave the details in the application.. a prior intimation letter was given to the organization and the signed copy was given at the passport office.. police verification was also done.. the organization info was not asked anywhere nor a contact was made.. don worry.. 

Intimation letter is only for a passport application and not for PCC

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirumaha27

Forgot to mention.. for PCC also gave all details.. no problem was der at any point..


kirumaha27 said:


> No contact with the office would be made.. Added spouse name to the passport, which required a new application where the organization details were asked.. gave the details in the application.. a prior intimation letter was given to the organization and the signed copy was given at the passport office.. police verification was also done.. the organization info was not asked anywhere nor a contact was made.. don worry..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Got invite today, planning to buy hdfc forex card to make the payment, total visa fees 5630 AUD, I heard there will be some extra charges so will it be fine if I load 5750 AUD.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

I paid using Amex Credit Card.. Charged me 5708.82AUD only. I think its the cheapest. 




sahana rashmi said:


> Got invite today, planning to buy hdfc forex card to make the payment, total visa fees 5630 AUD, I heard there will be some extra charges so will it be fine if I load 5750 AUD.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Sanjiv1985 said:


> I paid using Amex Credit Card.. Charged me 5708.82AUD only. I think its the cheapest.


Oh ok thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aljon_villar

aljon_villar said:


> I lodged my visa last Oct 12. My medicals expired last Nov 7 (I used the same HAP ID last year as it is still valid). What are the chances of a repeat medical??
> 
> Also, can I add my defacto partner after I receive the visa grant?? I didn’t mentioned that I will be including someone in a future application when I lodged the visa but I mentioned in Form 80 that I have a defacto partner. The reason I did not include her in the first place is lack of supporting documents to convince the CO.


anyone?


----------



## Usha Balla

aljon_villar said:


> anyone?


Hi,
My husband's medicals expired one month after we submitted all the docs. We had to wait till the CO contacted for the same as the link to upload docs was disabled.
For partner i think you can add a change in circumstances 1022 form.

Regards,
Usha


----------



## dhruvmisra

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi Dhruv,
> 
> How many points have you claimed for your employment period and did u claim your employment period from single or multiple employers?
> Also, the verification was conducted for your current or past claimed employment?
> 
> Thank you




Hi MOHAMMED,

I had claimed 5 points for my employment, there were 2 different organizations 

Verification was conducted for both past and current employer. My bosses who have signed my R&R got email from [email protected] asking them to confirm if the r&r document was issued by your company and that the information detailed in the letter are true and correct.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid

Nadine1986 said:


> dhruvmisra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arshhundal said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha good one
> 
> feel like my train which left the station in June has completely derailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here bro. Lodged 25th June. No CO no grant. Employment verification happened on 17th Oct and still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Just a question; how do you know that employment verification has happened and how does the employment verification happen? Do they do it for everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> how did you get to know about employment verification.. was it walkin email or call ? and for all employments or just current ??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dhruvmisra

rkhalid said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dhruvmisra said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did you get to know about employment verification.. was it walkin email or call ? and for all employments or just current ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boss told me that he got the mail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mohammed786

Thanks dhruv for responding. What all documents you have submitted to claim your employment points from both the employers? Were both your employers based in India?



dhruvmisra said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dhruv,
> 
> How many points have you claimed for your employment period and did u claim your employment period from single or multiple employers?
> Also, the verification was conducted for your current or past claimed employment?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MOHAMMED,
> 
> I had claimed 5 points for my employment, there were 2 different organizations
> 
> Verification was conducted for both past and current employer. My bosses who have signed my R&R got email from [email protected] asking them to confirm if the r&r document was issued by your company and that the information detailed in the letter are true and correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Nadine1986

dhruvmisra said:


> rkhalid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boss told me that he got the mail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> Was it your boss who signed on your R&R letter?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dhruvmisra

Mohammed786 said:


> Thanks dhruv for responding. What all documents you have submitted to claim your employment points from both the employers? Were both your employers based in India?




Yes both the employers were India base. I had submitted R&R letter payslips for all the months of employment, ITR for all the years, offer letter, yearly appraisal letters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhruvmisra

Nadine1986 said:


> dhruvmisra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rkhalid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Was it your boss who signed on your R&R letter?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my bosses signed my R&R letters on company letter head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nadine1986

dhruvmisra said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dhruvmisra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my bosses signed my R&R letters on company letter head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roopesh91

*CO Contact - Employment Evidence requested for irrelevant period of employment*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> That is unprecedented, are you sure you checked the box that you are not claiming points for that employment episode (ie that the work is in your nominated occupation or closely related)?
> 
> Also check are you sure the CO has asked for further evidence from an employment episode that you are not claiming points for?
> 
> Was that employment episode deducted by your skills assessing authority (some people think such employment episodes are fair game for verification)?
> 
> Perhaps submit what you have, and let your CO know that you are not claiming points for that employment episode.


Hello,

I'm on the same boat,

I received a CO contact today, 11 DEC, for request of evidence of employment, This was for the employment I had declared but am positive that I did not claim points for.

This employment was not relevant to my ANZSCO and hence not assessed by my Skills Assessment authority. 

For my Engineers Australia Assessment, the CDR was only based on my relevant employment.

My issue is that for this employment for which evidence is requested, I have the Relieving letter which listed my role and exact tenure issued by HR, payslips for the full tenure, bank statements with the Salary credit highlighted, however, I do not have a reference letter conforming to DHA format.

263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer
Invited - 11 Sep 2018
Visa Lodged - 27 Sep 2018
CO Contact - 11 Dec 2018
Offshore


----------



## shekar.ym

its.kc said:


> STILL SPEECHLESS BUT ETERNALLY GRATEFUL!!!
> 
> *261313*
> ITA 11 Sep 2018
> Lodge Date 20 Sep 2018
> Grant date 11 Dec 2018
> 
> Thank you to all your help here in the forum! Hoping for everyone's dreams and wishes to come true. God bless you all!:amen:


congrats and good luck


----------



## Arshhundal

KETANKATE94 said:


> Can u share ur code n points?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Hi mate its general accountant 221111 
85 points for 189


----------



## Arshhundal

insiyah4 said:


> No Reply yet.. Lodged on 22nd June 2018
> CO contact on 11th october 2018
> Replied to the CO on 02nd November 2018..
> Still awaiting there reply...
> Other's who lodged in the month of september and october are getting the grants


At least you got CO contact mate mine still stuck on received


----------



## Arshhundal

Nadine1986 said:


> dhruvmisra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here bro. Lodged 25th June. No CO no grant. Employment verification happened on 17th Oct and still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Just a question; how do you know that employment verification has happened and how does the employment verification happen? Do they do it for everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I did not show any work experience so can't help with that but hope you get your pr soon
Click to expand...


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi ropesh,

Is this employment for which the documents are requested assessed by the authorities as irrelevant or you didnot send them to the assessing authorities at all?
How many points are you claiming for you employment and how many employers have you worked for?
Thank You


Roopesh91 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is unprecedented, are you sure you checked the box that you are not claiming points for that employment episode (ie that the work is in your nominated occupation or closely related)?
> 
> Also check are you sure the CO has asked for further evidence from an employment episode that you are not claiming points for?
> 
> Was that employment episode deducted by your skills assessing authority (some people think such employment episodes are fair game for verification)?
> 
> Perhaps submit what you have, and let your CO know that you are not claiming points for that employment episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm on the same boat,
> 
> I received a CO contact today, 11 DEC, for request of evidence of employment, This was for the employment I had declared but am positive that I did not claim points for.
> 
> This employment was not relevant to my ANZSCO and hence not assessed by my Skills Assessment authority.
> 
> For my Engineers Australia Assessment, the CDR was only based on my relevant employment.
> 
> My issue is that for this employment for which evidence is requested, I have the Relieving letter which listed my role and exact tenure issued by HR, payslips for the full tenure, bank statements with the Salary credit highlighted, however, I do not have a reference letter conforming to DHA format.
> 
> 263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer
> Invited - 11 Sep 2018
> Visa Lodged - 27 Sep 2018
> CO Contact - 11 Dec 2018
> Offshore
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunny 007

Arshhundal said:


> insiyah4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Reply yet.. Lodged on 22nd June 2018
> CO contact on 11th october 2018
> Replied to the CO on 02nd November 2018..
> Still awaiting there reply...
> Other's who lodged in the month of september and october are getting the grants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you got CO contact mate mine still stuck on received
Click to expand...


Same boat bro Visa lodged 21 june
Co contact 3 oct
Document provided 10 oct
Still no reply
Even they don't look at our documents back bit frustrating 😠


----------



## Sadiq1

*Advice Needed*

Hi All,

Need advice.

Below are my details

189 Visa Lodged - 16th June (offshore)
CO Contact - 28th Sep
Responded to CO: 18th Oct
Waiting for Grant

Anyone has similar timeline and waiting for grant or any new update?

Once granted, what would be IED based on? Below are the different PCC and Medicals done.
Medicals Done - July 16th 2018
US Federal PCC - 3rd march 2018
India PCC - May 2018
US State PCC - OCT 2018 (CO requested)


Thanks
Sadiq


----------



## intruder_

Sadiq1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice.
> 
> Below are my details
> 
> 189 Visa Lodged - 16th June (offshore)
> CO Contact - 28th Sep
> Responded to CO: 18th Oct
> Waiting for Grant
> 
> Anyone has similar timeline and waiting for grant or any new update?
> 
> Once granted, what would be IED based on? Below are the different PCC and Medicals done.
> Medicals Done - July 16th 2018
> US Federal PCC - 3rd march 2018
> India PCC - May 2018
> US State PCC - OCT 2018 (CO requested)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sadiq


Regarding IED it would be around 3rd March 2019, which is based on earliest between Medicals and PCCs dates.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aljon_villar said:


> I lodged my visa last Oct 12. My medicals expired last Nov 7 (I used the same HAP ID last year as it is still valid). What are the chances of a repeat medical??
> 
> Also, can I add my defacto partner after I receive the visa grant?? I didn’t mentioned that I will be including someone in a future application when I lodged the visa but I mentioned in Form 80 that I have a defacto partner. The reason I did not include her in the first place is lack of supporting documents to convince the CO.


It is up to the CO, but they might ask for medicals to be repeated. 

You can't add your de facto after you receive the grant. You can apply for a partner visa though. You can add your de facto to your application before a decision is made you. 

What is your definition of a de facto (make sure it is the same as DHA), and have you included your de facto as a non migrating family member?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Roopesh91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm on the same boat,
> 
> I received a CO contact today, 11 DEC, for request of evidence of employment, This was for the employment I had declared but am positive that I did not claim points for.
> 
> This employment was not relevant to my ANZSCO and hence not assessed by my Skills Assessment authority.
> 
> For my Engineers Australia Assessment, the CDR was only based on my relevant employment.
> 
> My issue is that for this employment for which evidence is requested, I have the Relieving letter which listed my role and exact tenure issued by HR, payslips for the full tenure, bank statements with the Salary credit highlighted, however, I do not have a reference letter conforming to DHA format.
> 
> 263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer
> Invited - 11 Sep 2018
> Visa Lodged - 27 Sep 2018
> CO Contact - 11 Dec 2018
> Offshore


You can download a copy of your visa responses from the messages tab in Immiaccount I believe and check to be certain. 

Either CO or you made a mistake, or it is a new policy to verify all declared employment. 

But I have advice from a MARA agent that all employment that isn't being claimed for points will not be asked for evidence. I have lots of such episodes and wasn't asked for evidence for them either.


----------



## ram2nitharshan

Sadiq1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice.
> 
> Below are my details
> 
> 189 Visa Lodged - 16th June (offshore)
> CO Contact - 28th Sep
> Responded to CO: 18th Oct
> Waiting for Grant
> 
> Anyone has similar timeline and waiting for grant or any new update?
> 
> Once granted, what would be IED based on? Below are the different PCC and Medicals done.
> Medicals Done - July 16th 2018
> US Federal PCC - 3rd march 2018
> India PCC - May 2018
> US State PCC - OCT 2018 (CO requested)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sadiq


Onshore. Applied on 20th May. CO contact on 6th September for partner pte scores online. Still waiting 

Imagine me looking at everyone after me getting grants and me not having a clue why mine is stuck


----------



## spirecode

partner college letter you didnt provide mate?


----------



## ram2nitharshan

spirecode said:


> partner college letter you didnt provide mate?


I forgot to send her PTE scores via the Pearson website. I only uploaded her scorecard in the immi portal.


----------



## shekar.ym

Sadiq1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice.
> 
> Below are my details
> 
> 189 Visa Lodged - 16th June (offshore)
> CO Contact - 28th Sep
> Responded to CO: 18th Oct
> Waiting for Grant
> 
> Anyone has similar timeline and waiting for grant or any new update?
> 
> Once granted, what would be IED based on? Below are the different PCC and Medicals done.
> Medicals Done - July 16th 2018
> US Federal PCC - 3rd march 2018
> India PCC - May 2018
> US State PCC - OCT 2018 (CO requested)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sadiq


usually IED is based on US FBI PCC.
Same happened with my case.


----------



## shekar.ym

ram2nitharshan said:


> Onshore. Applied on 20th May. CO contact on 6th September for partner pte scores online. Still waiting
> 
> Imagine me looking at everyone after me getting grants and me not having a clue why mine is stuck


your grant is around the corner..may be before COs go for vacation


----------



## aljon_villar

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It is up to the CO, but they might ask for medicals to be repeated.
> 
> You can't add your de facto after you receive the grant. You can apply for a partner visa though. You can add your de facto to your application before a decision is made you.
> 
> What is your definition of a de facto (make sure it is the same as DHA), and have you included your de facto as a non migrating family member?


I did not include any names in non migrating family member


----------



## Roopesh91

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi ropesh,
> 
> Is this employment for which the documents are requested assessed by the authorities as irrelevant or you didnot send them to the assessing authorities at all?
> How many points are you claiming for you employment and how many employers have you worked for?
> Thank You


Hello Mohammed,

I've worked in total 6.5 years for Two companies.

Company#1 - One Year, Not relevant to my ANZSCO, I did not include this experience for my Skills assessment and this was not included in the points calculation.
I had declared this job in the Visa and had clearly mentioned NO to the question, Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?

Company#2 - Ongoing Employment, 5.5 years, Assessed by Engineers Australia, Claimed a total of 10 Work Experience points. Submitted all relevant proof during Visa lodge.

I received CO contact requesting evidence of employment for my tenure in Company#1 for which I have not claimed any points.


----------



## NB

Roopesh91 said:


> Hello Mohammed,
> 
> I've worked in total 6.5 years for Two companies.
> 
> Company#1 - One Year, Not relevant to my ANZSCO, I did not include this experience for my Skills assessment and this was not included in the points calculation.
> I had declared this job in the Visa and had clearly mentioned NO to the question, Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?
> 
> Company#2 - Ongoing Employment, 5.5 years, Assessed by Engineers Australia, Claimed a total of 10 Work Experience points. Submitted all relevant proof during Visa lodge.
> 
> I received CO contact requesting evidence of employment for my tenure in Company#1 for which I have not claimed any points.


THe bigger question is whether you have the evidence for Employment 1 ?

If yes, then just submit it and close the issue

Cheers


----------



## tekula_expat

Hi Everyone, 

Do we need to certify the documents by JP(Justice of peace) that we are uploading for 189 VISA.

I heard many people telling that they did not certify the docs instead they just uploaded the docs with color copies and it was all good. 

This is a bit urgent so appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## Roopesh91

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You can download a copy of your visa responses from the messages tab in Immiaccount I believe and check to be certain.
> 
> Either CO or you made a mistake, or it is a new policy to verify all declared employment.
> 
> But I have advice from a MARA agent that all employment that isn't being claimed for points will not be asked for evidence. I have lots of such episodes and wasn't asked for evidence for them either.


I was pretty certain and yet I did download and check. I was right, I had clearly answered NO to the question, Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?

I've only worked in two companies, 1 year in company#1 and ongoing employment 5.5 years to date in company#2.

My work at Company#1 was not relevant to my ANZSCO and I did not apply for this to be Skill assessed.

This is the Company#1 employment for which I did not claim points the evidence is being sought for.

I have in my possession but had not uploaded the relieving letter (mentioning tenure, role), Payslips and even bank statements for this Company#1 but I do not have the Employment reference letter and therein lies my problem.


----------



## ram2nitharshan

tekula_expat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Do we need to certify the documents by JP(Justice of peace) that we are uploading for 189 VISA.
> 
> I heard many people telling that they did not certify the docs instead they just uploaded the docs with color copies and it was all good.
> 
> This is a bit urgent so appreciate your suggestions.


Its dependent on the kind of document. Have a JP signed one for educational, work and identification docs. Getting one for things like your PTE score or ACS is not needed.


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi Ropesh,

Thanks for responding. This is the second time in last 1 week i have heard of CO requesting documents for unclaimed employment. In fact, in I guess 190 visa lodge forum, a person has experienced Employer verification for unclaimed employment. I have 1 more question, Since you have claimed 5.5 years out of total 6.5 years, out of which the first companies experience was neither send to assessing authority nor claimed, Didn't your accessing authority deduct any of your experience from the remaining 5.5 years?

Thank You 


Roopesh91 said:


> Hello Mohammed,
> 
> I've worked in total 6.5 years for Two companies.
> 
> Company#1 - One Year, Not relevant to my ANZSCO, I did not include this experience for my Skills assessment and this was not included in the points calculation.
> I had declared this job in the Visa and had clearly mentioned NO to the question, Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?
> 
> Company#2 - Ongoing Employment, 5.5 years, Assessed by Engineers Australia, Claimed a total of 10 Work Experience points. Submitted all relevant proof during Visa lodge.
> 
> I received CO contact requesting evidence of employment for my tenure in Company#1 for which I have not claimed any points.


----------



## NB

tekula_expat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Do we need to certify the documents by JP(Justice of peace) that we are uploading for 189 VISA.
> 
> I heard many people telling that they did not certify the docs instead they just uploaded the docs with color copies and it was all good.
> 
> This is a bit urgent so appreciate your suggestions.


As long as they are scanned in colour, no JP attestation is required

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Roopesh91 said:


> I was pretty certain and yet I did download and check. I was right, I had clearly answered NO to the question, Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?
> 
> I've only worked in two companies, 1 year in company#1 and ongoing employment 5.5 years to date in company#2.
> 
> My work at Company#1 was not relevant to my ANZSCO and I did not apply for this to be Skill assessed.
> 
> This is the Company#1 employment for which I did not claim points the evidence is being sought for.
> 
> I have in my possession but had not uploaded the relieving letter (mentioning tenure, role), Payslips and even bank statements for this Company#1 but I do not have the Employment reference letter and therein lies my problem.


That's really odd buddy, I would check with a MARA agent whether the CO has made a mistake or this is a new requirement. 

A MARA agent informed me a few months ago before I lodged that employment for which no points are claimed, no evidence is required. 

COs make mistakes too, but would be great to learn if it is a new (or previously unenforced) requirement.


----------



## Sabareesan

Hi All,,
Can any one confirm whether Payslips are mandatory to apply.
I have worked in 3 companies and I have only 6 payslips for my first company(5years),,12payslips for my 2nd-company(2years) and all payslips for the third one(1years).
I have the reference letters from all three companies along with the EPF documents where all PF amount along with the company names are mentioned.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## himsrj

Sabareesan said:


> Hi All,,
> Can any one confirm whether Payslips are mandatory to apply.
> I have worked in 3 companies and I have only 6 payslips for my first company(5years),,12payslips for my 2nd-company(2years) and all payslips for the third one(1years).
> I have the reference letters from all three companies along with the EPF documents where all PF amount along with the company names are mentioned.
> Thanks in Advance.


More the merrier, but you can use whatever you have for evidence.


----------



## harpreet22

ram2nitharshan said:


> Its dependent on the kind of document. Have a JP signed one for educational, work and identification docs. Getting one for things like your PTE score or ACS is not needed.


JPs don't even certify these online documents like PTE, Skill assessment and CCL. I tried couple of times, and they refused.


----------



## jagan.skumar

Hi,
I have uploaded employment offer letter and relieving letter as I don’t have payslips, form 16 , bank statements for the same and I am not claiming points for that employment. Please advise whether the document is sufficient ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9

Usha Balla said:


> Hi,
> My husband's medicals expired one month after we submitted all the docs. We had to wait till the CO contacted for the same as the link to upload docs was disabled.
> For partner i think you can add a change in circumstances 1022 form.
> 
> Regards,
> Usha


Do you know after how many days upload document link disabled?


----------



## Sakshikalra

Congrats Ankur jain


----------



## ankur14

*PR Granted*

Hi All,

I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality. 

I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.

All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.

Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it. 

All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:

My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated. 

__________________
Cheers! 

Ankur

ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75

EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
ITA - 10-09-2018
Medical - 20-09-2018
PCC - 27-09-2018
Lodged- 29-09-2018
Grant - 12-12-2018


----------



## balaaspire17

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:
> 
> 
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Ankur
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> 
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> 
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> 
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> 
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> 
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> 
> Grant - 12-12-2018




Congrats mate. All the best!

Look forward to your experience and journey post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41

Congratulations Ankur! All the best!


----------



## Sakshikalra

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018


Congrats


----------



## jenvas

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018


Congrats Ankur. It’s my turn to wait now 😊


----------



## Usha Balla

amit9 said:


> Do you know after how many days upload document link disabled?


Hi,

I don't remember exactly, but sometime after the medical officer had approved.
He could not do his medicals before expiry again as the medicals were still valid for one month (HAP ID would not allow). Only after the medicals were out dated, the HAP ID was available for use again.

Regards,
Usha


----------



## vamsi01986

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018


Congratulations Ankur. All the best for your future down under!!  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018


Getting faster and faster, congrats!


----------



## mongapb05

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018


Congratulations bro, 

Just to confirm about spouse transcript and degree documents, 

Did u upload under other section or assessment section? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazzz

Got my grant this morning. eace:

This forum and folks here have been a great support throughout this journey. Thanks everyone.

We'll be moving early next year


----------



## deepz89621

Hi all,
I have a query related to document uploads for Visa application. We have provided the black and white printouts of documentation like degree, marksheets, bank statements, PF statements, increments letters etc. and then my agent got it notarized and scanned the same copy in color i.e. notary stamp is in color but the document is black and white. Is this alright or we need to hand out colored printouts to the agent and then notarize it and scan?


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Congrats Ankur!!

Whats your IED? Can you update it in your signature please?
Thanks and LIVE the moment! I am sure the reality hasn't sinked in yet! 



ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018


----------



## Jigneshpatel1

Hello all, I hope everyone is doing great. I am looking for some advise. I have submitted my application recently and i am still on 485 visa till April 2020. As part of visa condition I am currently holding valid working visa insurance. On the other hand, I am eligible for interim medicare membership. Do you reckon I should let the working visa insurance go and get the medicare or hold on to the same 485 insurance policy until 189 visa approval. Your valuable inputs are appreciated in advance. Thank you


----------



## sammy163

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018


Ankur Congrats dear...


----------



## farooq41

Hazzz said:


> Got my grant this morning. eace:
> 
> This forum and folks here have been a great support throughout this journey. Thanks everyone.
> 
> We'll be moving early next year


Congratulations! All the best down under


----------



## vamsi01986

Hazzz said:


> Got my grant this morning. eace:
> 
> This forum and folks here have been a great support throughout this journey. Thanks everyone.
> 
> We'll be moving early next year


Congratulations  all the best.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## azam_qr

Hi all,

I have a question. Does the fast processing also related to the no.of points each applicant. I mean higher points applicant gets processed faster than others?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Jigneshpatel1 said:


> Hello all, I hope everyone is doing great. I am looking for some advise. I have submitted my application recently and i am still on 485 visa till April 2020. As part of visa condition I am currently holding valid working visa insurance. On the other hand, I am eligible for interim medicare membership. Do you reckon I should let the working visa insurance go and get the medicare or hold on to the same 485 insurance policy until 189 visa approval. Your valuable inputs are appreciated in advance. Thank you


Check with a MARA agent my friend, I did and they stated Medicare is sufficient to meet the 8501 condition (as it needs provide the same or better coverage as Medicare).


----------



## Nadine1986

azam_qr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question. Does the fast processing also related to the no.of points each applicant. I mean higher points applicant gets processed faster than others?


Even I have heard this but cant confirm. It certainly looks so with no visible 70 pointers in the list of the early grant grabbers.


----------



## azam_qr

Nadine1986 said:


> Even I have heard this but cant confirm. It certainly looks so with no visible 70 pointers in the list of the early grant grabbers.


Then what about people who have lodgement date earlier.


----------



## sharma.shailender

*Only Direct Grants this week !!*

Congratulations to all those who got grants in this week !!!

It seems they are focusing more on direct grants and not touching CO cases. While it's good that they are trying to clear all Sep applicants, but they are going very slow on CO contact cases of Sep.

I have no idea, what's the formula to define the queue position & priority for CO contact cases. Is it the lodgement date, CO contact date or the date when you respond to CO.

I lodged in May and was asked for Form-815 for one of my kids in Sep, thereby reducing the validity of medicals to 6 months, which expired last week. Still no idea, when will they ask to repeat medicals and how much delay after that.

I don't understand why they take so much time for 815 cases. Ideally they should prioritize 815 cases , as the validity of medicals is already reduced. Delay in such cases only results either in short IED, or extra costs/time for repeating medicals.

Can anyone suggest if I will have to repeat medicals for all family members or only for my kid. And whether I should initiate the medicals on my own or wait for CO contact or call them for an update.

Any ideas/suggestions would be welcome 

Regards,
Shailender


----------



## kkjuly15

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018


Congrats 👍


----------



## Sam701

wrecker said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can import application through passport no and transaction ref no when you create a mirror immi account. But do not upload any docs from that account also inform your lawyer that you are doing same.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot mate. I'd probably do that.
And i was wondering one more thing, how do we come to know when we get CO assigned for our case?


----------



## atifiqbal1985

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018


Many congrats Ankur. 

I was wondering if we will still be seeing the analysis you said you will be sharing around Christmas


----------



## Ismiya

Even me searching all ur questions sometimes back.. as per my research i guess it s depends on the date they contacted (mostly) or ip button pressed
Even our medical expired in oct ( first got co contact for 815 in aug) then called dibp about it and on the next day co contacted to repeat medical. I advice u to call dibp or wait since 815 for kid only because as i guess u may get it soon,.
Hope for the best..


sharma.shailender said:


> Congratulations to all those who got grants in this week !!!
> 
> It seems they are focusing more on direct grants and not touching CO cases. While it's good that they are trying to clear all Sep applicants, but they are going very slow on CO contact cases of Sep.
> 
> I have no idea, what's the formula to define the queue position & priority for CO contact cases. Is it the lodgement date, CO contact date or the date when you respond to CO.
> 
> I lodged in May and was asked for Form-815 for one of my kids in Sep, thereby reducing the validity of medicals to 6 months, which expired last week. Still no idea, when will they ask to repeat medicals and how much delay after that.
> 
> I don't understand why they take so much time for 815 cases. Ideally they should prioritize 815 cases , as the validity of medicals is already reduced. Delay in such cases only results either in short IED, or extra costs/time for repeating medicals.
> 
> Can anyone suggest if I will have to repeat medicals for all family members or only for my kid. And whether I should initiate the medicals on my own or wait for CO contact or call them for an update.
> 
> Any ideas/suggestions would be welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender


----------



## Roopesh91

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi Ropesh,
> 
> Thanks for responding. This is the second time in last 1 week i have heard of CO requesting documents for unclaimed employment. In fact, in I guess 190 visa lodge forum, a person has experienced Employer verification for unclaimed employment. I have 1 more question, Since you have claimed 5.5 years out of total 6.5 years, out of which the first companies experience was neither send to assessing authority nor claimed, Didn't your accessing authority deduct any of your experience from the remaining 5.5 years?
> 
> Thank You



Hi Mohammed, 

I hadn't foreseen this CO request and should have front load these proof as well, but yes, now trying desperately to contact company#1 for the reference letter. Will try uploading the available proof asap too.

Regarding my Skills assessment, my assessing authority was Engineers Australia and I applied through the CDR pathway for the MSA and the RSEA. My degree and employment were then assessed relevant and they specified my relevant overseas employment is considered from the beginning of my employment with Company#2. 

Thanks

263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer
Invite - 11 SEP 2018
Visa Lodge - 27 SEP 2018
CO Contact - 11 DEC 2018


----------



## ankur14

Thanks a lot. Surely, will share it as soon as I can.


----------



## ankur14

Sakshikalra said:


> Congrats Ankur jain


Thanks Sakshi.


----------



## ankur14

farooq41 said:


> Congratulations Ankur! All the best!


Thanks Farooq.


----------



## ankur14

jenvas said:


> Congrats Ankur. It’s my turn to wait now 😊


Thanks. Your Grant is around the corner, just be patient.
I am sure many happy faces will be there before Christmas and you will be one of them.


----------



## Sonny49

Hi guys me and my wife have some questions at the moment:
1) we applied to our 189 visa through the Migration agent and she did not asked us to fill form 1221. Everywhere in forum i read that it is a compulsory form which has to be filled. So now we are thinking to fill that form and send to our agent to upload it.
2) My wife made a minor mistake in her form 80. She did not write the country of her education in first field and wrote a wrong country in the another field. Do we need to fill a new form 80 or another form?Or just leave it like this?
3)Do we need to fill it this part of form 1221?
Part H – Details of your contact in Australia
Do you have contacts in Australia (including your sponsor, business contacts, the person you will be staying with, a family relative or an educational institution)?
In form 80 we filled in our friend but here it does not say friend.
So we are confused if we need to fill it or not?

Just would like to remind that our agent says: that form 1221 is not necessary to submit
but if we are worried we can do that.


----------



## ankur14

vamsi01986 said:


> Congratulations Ankur. All the best for your future down under!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Vamsi.


----------



## ankur14

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Getting faster and faster, congrats!


@PrettyIsotonic
Thanks a lot. Yes, it is. 

I don't know whether you or any other member of this forum will believe but I had a strong gut feeling that on 11-Dec 2018 I'll get my grant and received my grant just next day. I was surprised & shocked at the same time that I missed it by 1 day.


----------



## tejaswireddy99

hi , 
can any one say me how to send PTE score to DHA , does we need to screen shot and attach that copy as well . 

thanks


----------



## ankur14

mongapb05 said:


> Congratulations bro,
> 
> Just to confirm about spouse transcript and degree documents,
> 
> Did u upload under other section or assessment section?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. We uploaded all the transcripts & degree docs in other documents section.


----------



## ankur14

Hazzz said:


> Got my grant this morning. eace:
> 
> This forum and folks here have been a great support throughout this journey. Thanks everyone.
> 
> We'll be moving early next year


Congratulation and all the best for the future.


----------



## ankur14

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Congrats Ankur!!
> 
> Whats your IED? Can you update it in your signature please?
> Thanks and LIVE the moment! I am sure the reality hasn't sinked in yet!


Thanks, my IED is 24-09-2019. I have updated my signature. 

Yes, still trying to digest that I am PR holder of one of the top 10 livable countries in the world. Trying very hard to be calm & concentrate on work.


----------



## Hitesh N Guna

Congratulations Ankur!!!

I lodged my application on 25 November 2018.
Looking at the current timelines, hopefully by end of January 2019 I should get the results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptashant

Hitesh N Guna said:


> Congratulations Ankur!!!
> 
> I lodged my application on 25 November 2018.
> Looking at the current timelines, hopefully by end of January 2019 I should get the results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptashant

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018


Congrats.. That's really smooth. I am waiting for results after CO contact. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rishabh25

Hi everyone 
Need an advice? My student visa will finish on 15th march and I have lodged my application on 14th October. I have been granted bridging visa A that will start after student visa finishes. Can I apply bridging visa b before activation of bridging visa A as i may need to travel overseas in March. Anyone can please help in this matter?? 
Thanks


----------



## ankur14

Dillu85 said:


> Ankur Congrats dear...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## ankur14

kkjuly15 said:


> Congrats 👍


Thanks.


----------



## ankur14

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Many congrats Ankur.
> 
> I was wondering if we will still be seeing the analysis you said you will be sharing around Christmas


Thanks a lot. 
I know you are a fan of my data analysis and I don't want to lose a fan  Christmas Analysis is still on!


----------



## ankur14

tejaswireddy99 said:


> hi ,
> can any one say me how to send PTE score to DHA , does we need to screen shot and attach that copy as well .
> 
> thanks


While taking the test appointment, there is an option which you can select to send the PTE score report directly to DHA/DIBP & NZ immigration department via mail. If you didn't opt that then you can do it afterwards. Remember, you can send the score report to one department only one time.


----------



## ankur14

Hitesh N Guna said:


> Congratulations Ankur!!!
> 
> I lodged my application on 25 November 2018.
> Looking at the current timelines, hopefully by end of January 2019 I should get the results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Hitesh,

Thanks a lot.

Considering the upcoming holiday season, I think you should get your grant by end of February 2019 but you never know as DHA is granting PR's faster nowadays. So yes, you can expect you grant by end of Jan 2019 as well.


----------



## Hitesh N Guna

ankur14 said:


> Hi Hitesh,
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Considering the upcoming holiday season, I think you should get your grant by end of February 2019 but you never know as DHA is granting PR's faster nowadays. So yes, you can expect you grant by end of Jan 2019 as well.




Yes the holiday season might effect it.
Let’s hope that it doesn’t impact too much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Ptashant said:


> Congrats.. That's really smooth. I am waiting for results after CO contact. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks, yes it was. We are lucky that we received our grant so early. 

All the best, I hope you get it in 2018.


----------



## dnk.05

Hi.. could I pls know why u had to sign 815 for kid?


----------



## ankur14

Hitesh N Guna said:


> Yes the holiday season might effect it.
> Let’s hope that it doesn’t impact too much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed.  Keep the forum posted with updates on your case.


----------



## dnk.05

sharma.shailender said:


> Congratulations to all those who got grants in this week !!!
> 
> It seems they are focusing more on direct grants and not touching CO cases. While it's good that they are trying to clear all Sep applicants, but they are going very slow on CO contact cases of Sep.
> 
> I have no idea, what's the formula to define the queue position & priority for CO contact cases. Is it the lodgement date, CO contact date or the date when you respond to CO.
> 
> I lodged in May and was asked for Form-815 for one of my kids in Sep, thereby reducing the validity of medicals to 6 months, which expired last week. Still no idea, when will they ask to repeat medicals and how much delay after that.
> 
> I don't understand why they take so much time for 815 cases. Ideally they should prioritize 815 cases , as the validity of medicals is already reduced. Delay in such cases only results either in short IED, or extra costs/time for repeating medicals.
> 
> Can anyone suggest if I will have to repeat medicals for all family members or only for my kid. And whether I should initiate the medicals on my own or wait for CO contact or call them for an update.
> 
> Any ideas/suggestions would be welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender


Hi.. could I pls know why u had to sign 815 for kid?


----------



## spirecode

guys waitin fr grant, lodged sep 24th/ 261313/75 points/onshore
wil grant email come to me or to mara agent? i have mara agent in between so askin


----------



## nelutla

hi guys how many days hospital people will take to upload medical


----------



## intruder_

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018


Congrats Ankur on the desired grant ! My suggestion to people who have received invite and have queries to look for posts by Ankur which detailed what can submitted as evidence for primary and in partner point scenario. He pretty much confirmed from fellow forum members before summiting. Will surely miss your lengthy signatures with timelines . Hope you will be around helping members. Enjoy your moment.


----------



## ankur14

intruder_ said:


> Congrats Ankur on the desired grant ! My suggestion to people who have received invite and have queries to look for posts by Ankur which detailed what can submitted as evidence for primary and in partner point scenario. He pretty much confirmed from fellow forum members before summiting. Will surely miss your lengthy signatures with timelines . Hope you will be around helping members. Enjoy your moment.


Thanks a lot, intruder. Hahaha... I can continue if you miss those lengthy posts.  And yes, I'll be here to help members. Additionally, I am going to post another large message by end of the day to share my PR journey, experiences, timelines, details of the application, documents, etc. which might be useful for members on the forum.


----------



## Sakshikalra

intruder_ said:


> ankur14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Ankur on the desired grant ! My suggestion to people who have received invite and have queries to look for posts by Ankur which detailed what can submitted as evidence for primary and in partner point scenario. He pretty much confirmed from fellow forum members before summiting. Will surely miss your lengthy signatures with timelines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope you will be around helping members. Enjoy your moment.
Click to expand...

Thats true! His constant msg of reminding everyone to update immitracker😂

Ankur do you have any gut feeling for october lodgments?


----------



## Bandish

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018


Congratulations Ankur..


----------



## Bandish

Hazzz said:


> Got my grant this morning. eace:
> 
> This forum and folks here have been a great support throughout this journey. Thanks everyone.
> 
> We'll be moving early next year


Congratulations Hazzz


----------



## Ram3327

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018



Congrats bro

I have a query.

I've lodged visa application on Aug16th.
CO contacted on Nov 8th through the mail, asking me to send PTE scorecard online. And, I immediately closed it on the same date.

A friend of mine lodged visa lodged visa On Aug 20th, for himself along with his family(wife and children). And he got granted on Dec 8th itself.

What is the reason behind this???

I am very much confused and worried.

Does a family visa get processed quicker???

or

Have I done any mistake??

Please help


----------



## wrecker

spirecode said:


> guys waitin fr grant, lodged sep 24th/ 261313/75 points/onshore
> wil grant email come to me or to mara agent? i have mara agent in between so askin


To your Agent. He will later send it across to you...


----------



## wrecker

nelutla said:


> hi guys how many days hospital people will take to upload medical


Typically, a day or two.


----------



## Sravan0500

Hi everyone, first of all a big congratulations for those who got grants

Me n my wife are waiting fr it from realy a long time. 
We have lodged visa on Oct4 2018 with 75points, code 263311 with al documents including medicals , form80, local PCC. 
Bt the problm is , i have visited afrika multuple time on visiting n business visa bt i dont have PCC for those visits. 
I have stayed more than 18months there, since i visited on business n visiting visa i am not eligible to get PCC frm that afrika country as per their rules n regulations. 
Will this be a problm to get grant.is there any alternative for this. 
My wife is main applicant and am dependant. 

Please advice my friends


----------



## vijaysharma1953

Sravan0500 said:


> Hi everyone, first of all a big congratulations for those who got grants
> 
> 
> 
> Me n my wife are waiting fr it from realy a long time.
> 
> We have lodged visa on Oct4 2018 with 75points, code 263311 with al documents including medicals , form80, local PCC.
> 
> Bt the problm is , i have visited afrika multuple time on visiting n business visa bt i dont have PCC for those visits.
> 
> I have stayed more than 18months there, since i visited on business n visiting visa i am not eligible to get PCC frm that afrika country as per their rules n regulations.
> 
> Will this be a problm to get grant.is there any alternative for this.
> 
> My wife is main applicant and am dependant.
> 
> 
> 
> Please advice my friends


Better be prepared for the PCC of that country rather start the process right now first get a E mail trail from there that you don't qualify for the PCC and take the screen shot etc of the site of the country and the requirements etc and upload them before hand or keep them ready in case of a CO contact.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very pleased to announce that my wife and I have received our 189 SC Grant after 74 days of applying. It was a smooth journey and our dream of moving to Australia has become reality.
> 
> I'll be sharing my overall experience & journey so far in another post and will try to provide the list of documents and the application details to help the members who are waiting for their PR and who are yet to apply.
> 
> All the best to all who are still waiting to receive their grant, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Special thanks to all the members who helped me in my silly queries & concerns about the process, application, ACS. Without you, it was not possible for me to do it.
> 
> All the best to all, see you in Australia! Aussie Aussie Aussie  lane:
> 
> My details are as below and myimmitracker.com is updated.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers!
> 
> Ankur
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 - Points & Timelines for 189:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age -30 | Edu -15 | Exp -5 | PTE -20 | Partner -5 | Total -75
> 
> EOI DOE - 02-08-2018
> ITA - 10-09-2018
> Medical - 20-09-2018
> PCC - 27-09-2018
> Lodged- 29-09-2018
> Grant - 12-12-2018


congrats bro...last week i predicted you will get your grant this week.

happy for you.
good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Hazzz said:


> Got my grant this morning. eace:
> 
> This forum and folks here have been a great support throughout this journey. Thanks everyone.
> 
> We'll be moving early next year


congrats and good luck


----------



## ankur14

Thanks Bandish.


Bandish said:


> Congratulations Ankur..


----------



## Sravan0500

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Sravan0500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, first of all a big congratulations for those who got grants
> 
> 
> 
> Me n my wife are waiting fr it from realy a long time.
> 
> We have lodged visa on Oct4 2018 with 75points, code 263311 with al documents including medicals , form80, local PCC.
> 
> Bt the problm is , i have visited afrika multuple time on visiting n business visa bt i dont have PCC for those visits.
> 
> I have stayed more than 18months there, since i visited on business n visiting visa i am not eligible to get PCC frm that afrika country as per their rules n regulations.
> 
> Will this be a problm to get grant.is there any alternative for this.
> 
> My wife is main applicant and am dependant.
> 
> 
> 
> Please advice my friends
> 
> 
> 
> Better be prepared for the PCC of that country rather start the process right now first get a E mail trail from there that you don't qualify for the PCC and take the screen shot etc of the site of the country and the requirements etc and upload them before hand or keep them ready in case of a CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> I tried talking to that country embassy in india.
> They refused to provide any document or written mail that they dont issue PCC for visitors and busines visa holders.
> 
> Am so worried now.
> Any other ideas..??
> Will CO understands this situation?? ????
Click to expand...


----------



## shekar.ym

Sonny49 said:


> Hi guys me and my wife have some questions at the moment:
> 1) we applied to our 189 visa through the Migration agent and she did not asked us to fill form 1221. Everywhere in forum i read that it is a compulsory form which has to be filled. So now we are thinking to fill that form and send to our agent to upload it.
> 2) My wife made a minor mistake in her form 80. She did not write the country of her education in first field and wrote a wrong country in the another field. Do we need to fill a new form 80 or another form?Or just leave it like this?
> 3)Do we need to fill it this part of form 1221?
> Part H – Details of your contact in Australia
> Do you have contacts in Australia (including your sponsor, business contacts, the person you will be staying with, a family relative or an educational institution)?
> In form 80 we filled in our friend but here it does not say friend.
> So we are confused if we need to fill it or not?
> 
> Just would like to remind that our agent says: that form 1221 is not necessary to submit
> but if we are worried we can do that.



1) Form 1221 is not mandatory but many people upload it anyway. Take your call
I didnt upload form 1221 and i got the grant

2) File a change of corrections from immi account. Mention the details which were entered wrong and upload a new form 80

3) Not mandatory even in form 80


----------



## ankur14

Hahahaha... Immitracker was something that kept me going until I receive grant. Nothing yet, will share if I get any feeling for October applicants.


Sakshikalra said:


> Thats true! His constant msg of reminding everyone to update immitracker😂
> 
> Ankur do you have any gut feeling for october lodgments?


----------



## ankur14

no one knows what criteria case officers consider to pick up the cases and provide Direct grant or CO.

there is no specific pattern or formula they follow. Hence your friend got grant before you is pure luck. 



Ram3327 said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> I have a query.
> 
> I've lodged visa application on Aug16th.
> CO contacted on Nov 8th through the mail, asking me to send PTE scorecard online. And, I immediately closed it on the same date.
> 
> A friend of mine lodged visa lodged visa On Aug 20th, for himself along with his family(wife and children). And he got granted on Dec 8th itself.
> 
> What is the reason behind this???
> 
> I am very much confused and worried.
> 
> Does a family visa get processed quicker???
> 
> or
> 
> Have I done any mistake??
> 
> Please help


----------



## Vab18

ankur14 said:


> Hahahaha... Immitracker was something that kept me going until I receive grant. Nothing yet, will share if I get any feeling for October applicants.
> 
> 
> Sakshikalra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true! His constant msg of reminding everyone to update immitracker😂
> 
> Ankur do you have any gut feeling for october lodgments?
Click to expand...

Congratulations on the grant Ankur
I had a feeling I was hearing from them on 20 November and I did! So strange but more so frustrating it wasn’t a grant email! I’ve given up checking now and come to the realisation that it will likely be the end of February before we get ours!


----------



## ankur14

Thanks brother. Yes, you predicted correctly. 

Good luck to you too. 



shekar.ym said:


> congrats bro...last week i predicted you will get your grant this week.
> 
> happy for you.
> good luck


----------



## ankur14

Vab,

Thank you for wishes.

I know the wait frustrating but you have to patient. I have seen many cases where they got their grant within 1 month of CO. I wish you get your before end of this year as well. All the best!! 


Vab18 said:


> Congratulations on the grant Ankur
> I had a feeling I was hearing from them on 20 November and I did! So strange but more so frustrating it wasn’t a grant email! I’ve given up checking now and come to the realisation that it will likely be the end of February before we get ours!


----------



## accountant0618

Hi,

I just did my medicals today.

Unfortunately, they found blood traces in my urinalysis. I don't feel anything at all. No pain whatsoever. The med tech girl said it's not a lot but they still need to retest, within the day. So I had it done again. Still the same results. 

I read somewhere where the doctor had her retest a week after and she was cleared. 
However, with the clinic here, they said they will just submit whatever the results are and it's up to the embassy to decide. 
😞
Now I'm very anxious about how this will affect my application. And it will be a very loooooong wait knowing they are still working on september applications(mine is november)

Has anyone have any experience or came across a case such as mine? Would really appreciate some level of assurance. (-.-)

I refuse to believe something like this will destroy my Au dream.


----------



## Vab18

ankur14 said:


> Vab,
> 
> Thank you for wishes.
> 
> I know the wait frustrating but you have to patient. I have seen many cases where they got their grant within 1 month of CO. I wish you get your before end of this year as well. All the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the grant Ankur
> I had a feeling I was hearing from them on 20 November and I did! So strange but more so frustrating it wasn’t a grant email! I’ve given up checking now and come to the realisation that it will likely be the end of February before we get ours!
Click to expand...

Thanks Ankur! Good luck in Oz! I’m not a very patient person lol but will have to be as it’s out of my hands now! I’m sure it will come in the next few months.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

essessp said:


> Is there anyone who received medical status as below:
> 
> "Health assessed – wait for further advice from the department"
> 
> Health examination results for this person have been assessed but further action may be required. The case officer will contact the person with further information. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> This is for a 15 month Old boy(Late Preterm), with few delayed milestones(like independently walking, self feeding etc). The Medical board sent us to Pediatrician, who advised unknown medical condition(maybe Syndromal but needing Genetic testing to confirm), but suggested he is improving and needs Physiotherapy and speech therapy for now. After we submitted Pediatrician report, above status was updated.
> 
> In the event of Unknown medical condition, especially for Kids less then 2 years of age, does Case Officer ever asks for Genetic testing?
> 
> I have lodged my application on 17-10-2018, and I am for 261311(20 EXP points).



I have replied you in the Private message. Please check it.

All the best dear.


----------



## shekar.ym

accountant0618 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just did my medicals today.
> 
> Unfortunately, they found blood traces in my urinalysis. I don't feel anything at all. No pain whatsoever. The med tech girl said it's not a lot but they still need to retest, within the day. So I had it done again. Still the same results.
> 
> I read somewhere where the doctor had her retest a week after and she was cleared.
> However, with the clinic here, they said they will just submit whatever the results are and it's up to the embassy to decide.
> 😞
> Now I'm very anxious about how this will affect my application. And it will be a very loooooong wait knowing they are still working on september applications(mine is november)
> 
> Has anyone have any experience or came across a case such as mine? Would really appreciate some level of assurance. (-.-)
> 
> I refuse to believe something like this will destroy my Au dream.


sorry to hear about your medicals...not sure who it is going to impact (if it does)...
lets wait for experts...

good luck and i hope you get your grant without any issues


----------



## shashikanthbirada

Hi Guys,

After the drop in numbers, I have no hope on 189 for 70 points( my points will drop to 65 after march 2019  ) . So looking for more points through partner skill qualification. 

I am a Computers science graduate (B.Tech) and my partner has done MBA with 2 yrs of experience, will MBA qualify for point 3?

1) 50 years of age or younger
2) Partner has at least competent English
3. a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s nominated occupation (your partner’s nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation).

----------------------------------

ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
EOI 189 - 17th Sept 2018 - 70 pts
EOI 190 (NSW & VIC) - 17th Nov 2018 - (70+5) pts
ITA: No Hope


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

accountant0618 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just did my medicals today.
> 
> Unfortunately, they found blood traces in my urinalysis. I don't feel anything at all. No pain whatsoever. The med tech girl said it's not a lot but they still need to retest, within the day. So I had it done again. Still the same results.
> 
> I read somewhere where the doctor had her retest a week after and she was cleared.
> However, with the clinic here, they said they will just submit whatever the results are and it's up to the embassy to decide.
> 😞
> Now I'm very anxious about how this will affect my application. And it will be a very loooooong wait knowing they are still working on september applications(mine is november)
> 
> Has anyone have any experience or came across a case such as mine? Would really appreciate some level of assurance. (-.-)
> 
> I refuse to believe something like this will destroy my Au dream.


Health is wealth my friend. 

Be glad they found something, so now you can get it investigated yourself and see if it is something you need to be treated for. 

Unless you cross a certain cost threshold to the Australian public health system, it is unlikely you will be rejected on medical grounds. 

After you know what the cause is, perhaps consult with a MARA agent that specialises in complex health issues:

George Lombard

Peter Bollard


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ram3327 said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> I have a query.
> 
> I've lodged visa application on Aug16th.
> CO contacted on Nov 8th through the mail, asking me to send PTE scorecard online. And, I immediately closed it on the same date.
> 
> A friend of mine lodged visa lodged visa On Aug 20th, for himself along with his family(wife and children). And he got granted on Dec 8th itself.
> 
> What is the reason behind this???
> 
> I am very much confused and worried.
> 
> Does a family visa get processed quicker???
> 
> or
> 
> Have I done any mistake??
> 
> Please help


Relax! 

Different COs / CO teams have different workloads. So many reasons that your case may be taking longer (someone took personal leave / recreational leave / access to internal verification services like facial recognition testing was bottlenecked).

Use the global processing times as an indicator of when you might get your grant


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Rishabh25 said:


> Hi everyone
> Need an advice? My student visa will finish on 15th march and I have lodged my application on 14th October. I have been granted bridging visa A that will start after student visa finishes. Can I apply bridging visa b before activation of bridging visa A as i may need to travel overseas in March. Anyone can please help in this matter??
> Thanks


Hey, yes you can - someone on this forum shared they did just that recently. 

I think you can apply a max three months in advance of your travel date if I recall correctly. Sometimes they grant it just before your travel date too.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ankur14 said:


> @PrettyIsotonic
> Thanks a lot. Yes, it is.
> 
> I don't know whether you or any other member of this forum will believe but I had a strong gut feeling that on 11-Dec 2018 I'll get my grant and received my grant just next day. I was surprised & shocked at the same time that I missed it by 1 day.


It's awesome when gut feelings materialise 

I seem to have it in my mind my grant will come around mid-March 2019 - lets see if I'm right!


----------



## rmadhanagopal

Hi All,

I lodged my 189 Visa on September 18th and waiting for the Grant. The status in ImmiAccount still says "Received" and has not changed since the day of lodgement, i am curious to know if this is normal/usual or if there are different statuses along the way.

Could someone please educate me on this.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

rmadhanagopal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa on September 18th and waiting for the Grant. The status in ImmiAccount still says "Received" and has not changed since the day of lodgement, i am curious to know if this is normal/usual or if there are different statuses along the way.
> 
> Could someone please educate me on this.


It's normal and suddenly one day you will get grant in email.


----------



## rmadhanagopal

Thank you. Appreciate your quick response !!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rmadhanagopal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa on September 18th and waiting for the Grant. The status in ImmiAccount still says "Received" and has not changed since the day of lodgement, i am curious to know if this is normal/usual or if there are different statuses along the way.
> 
> Could someone please educate me on this.


On Immiaccount, under "Application Home" if you click the ? button - it will explain the different types of status. Mine isn't loading at the moment, but from memory:

Received - The department has received your application and will process it according to published processing times

Initial Assessment - Usually those who receive a CO contact or an Immi Assessment Commencement Notification

Further Assessment - After you respond to the CO, there is a note that says they can still ask for further documents

Finalised - A decision is made, usually a grant is issued almost immediately. Hardly any applicants even notice when this stage was reached. 

Direct Grants without the Immi Assessment Commencement Notification seem to go from Received to Finalised, and those that do go from Received to Initial Assessment to Finalised.

Edit:

Found it - 

*Submitted* Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.

*Received* Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.

*Initial assessment* The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.

*Further assessment* The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.
​Approved	​ For citizenship applications, this indicates that the application has been approved. In most cases, the applicant(s) will not become Australian citizens until they attend a citizenship conferral ceremony.

*Finalised* Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.


----------



## rmadhanagopal

PrettyIsotonic said:


> On Immiaccount, under "Application Home" if you click the ? button - it will explain the different types of status. Mine isn't loading at the moment, but from memory:
> 
> Received - The department has received your application and will process it according to published processing times
> 
> Initial Assessment - Usually those who receive a CO contact or an Immi Assessment Commencement Notification
> 
> Further Assessment - After you respond to the CO, there is a note that says they can still ask for further documents
> 
> Finalised - A decision is made, usually a grant is issued almost immediately. Hardly any applicants even notice when this stage was reached.
> 
> Direct Grants without the Immi Assessment Commencement Notification seem to go from Received to Finalised, and those that do go from Received to Initial Assessment to Finalised.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Found it -
> 
> *Submitted* Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.
> 
> *Received* Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.
> 
> *Initial assessment* The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.
> 
> *Further assessment* The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.
> ​Approved	​ For citizenship applications, this indicates that the application has been approved. In most cases, the applicant(s) will not become Australian citizens until they attend a citizenship conferral ceremony.
> 
> *Finalised* Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.


Thank you !!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Hi everyone - on another forum I asked Mark Northam, a MARA agent who has a thread where he answers questions, regarding the employment verification of employment episodes where folks are not claiming points.

In case it helps here is my question and his answer (if you would like to know the name of the forum you can google some key words or PM me I'll share it with you):



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hi Mark - thank you so much for doing this. I have learnt so much reading through your answers and listening to your show - it is great to see your empathetic client-centered approach to providing your services.
> 
> I have a question regarding the GSM visas 189 / 190 / 489:
> 
> On another forum there have been claims recently by a few people that DHA has been sending through requests for more information regarding employment episodes (so far all the instances that have reported this are 189 applicants) that were listed in their visa application but clearly marked as "not relevant or closely related to their nominated occupation" and that they were not claiming points for.
> 
> Is this an error by the COs to ask for info regarding these employment episodes, a new change, or a previously seemingly unenforced aspect of the Migration Regulations that is now being enforced?
> 
> There is some speculation among applicants that employment episodes deducted by skills assessing authorities to deem one skilled is fair game for verification / requests for more information (and the cases I allude to above have a mix of such employment episodes and some that are completely irrelevant).
> 
> Thanks





MarkNortham said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic -
> 
> Thanks for the note and kind words! We've noticed that over the last 6 months or so, for skilled visas DHA is taking a closer look at skilled employment claims including more verification visits (or calls) to current or former employers, etc. What's also new is that they are looking into employment that is used to meet the deeming period (ie, 2 years for some ACS candidates, etc) where the employment is considered skilled by the skills assessor, but cannot be counted for points because it's used to meet the minimum amount of skilled employment to meet the particular deeming period (to be deemed as "skilled") of the skills assessor. DHA clearly considers this skilled employment to be fair game for all verification checks, etc.
> 
> As for non-relevant employment that is not used to meet the deeming period and not claimed for points, we haven't seen DHA checking this but that's no guarantee that it is not done - for instance, since all employment must be listed on Form 80, they could use that as a reason to check that, but it's hard to see how checking side jobs at McDonald's or something else utterly irrelevant to the skilled employment claims could be justified.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## Saba Akbar

shashikanthbirada said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After the drop in numbers, I have no hope on 189 for 70 points( my points will drop to 65 after march 2019  ) . So looking for more points through partner skill qualification.
> 
> I am a Computers science graduate (B.Tech) and my partner has done MBA with 2 yrs of experience, will MBA qualify for point 3?
> 
> 1) 50 years of age or younger
> 2) Partner has at least competent English
> 3. a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s nominated occupation (your partner’s nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation).
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> EOI 189 - 17th Sept 2018 - 70 pts
> EOI 190 (NSW & VIC) - 17th Nov 2018 - (70+5) pts
> ITA: No Hope


For DHA, qualification and skills are not always the same thing. My MBA was rejected by the skills assessment body, but my skills were positively assessed on the basis of my undergrad degree and work experience. In the case of your wife, is it any specialised MBA? Does it relate the work she does/did?


----------



## Goki

PrettyIsotonic said:


> On Immiaccount, under "Application Home" if you click the ? button - it will explain the different types of status. Mine isn't loading at the moment, but from memory:
> 
> Received - The department has received your application and will process it according to published processing times
> 
> Initial Assessment - Usually those who receive a CO contact or an Immi Assessment Commencement Notification
> 
> Further Assessment - After you respond to the CO, there is a note that says they can still ask for further documents
> 
> Finalised - A decision is made, usually a grant is issued almost immediately. Hardly any applicants even notice when this stage was reached.
> 
> Direct Grants without the Immi Assessment Commencement Notification seem to go from Received to Finalised, and those that do go from Received to Initial Assessment to Finalised.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Found it -
> 
> *Submitted* Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.
> 
> *Received* Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.
> 
> *Initial assessment* The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.
> 
> *Further assessment* The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.
> ​Approved	​ For citizenship applications, this indicates that the application has been approved. In most cases, the applicant(s) will not become Australian citizens until they attend a citizenship conferral ceremony.
> 
> *Finalised* Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.


Hi Mate , 

Not sure if it status will change to Initial Assessment once we get immi commencement mail . Because it is still showing as received for me even after getting the commencement mail .Not sure if it is for me alone . Any others who have got immi commencement mail , can you update please .Thanks


----------



## shahid15

PrettyIsotonic said:


> On Immiaccount, under "Application Home" if you click the ? button - it will explain the different types of status. Mine isn't loading at the moment, but from memory:
> 
> Received - The department has received your application and will process it according to published processing times
> 
> Initial Assessment - Usually those who receive a CO contact or an Immi Assessment Commencement Notification
> 
> Further Assessment - After you respond to the CO, there is a note that says they can still ask for further documents
> 
> Finalised - A decision is made, usually a grant is issued almost immediately. Hardly any applicants even notice when this stage was reached.
> 
> Direct Grants without the Immi Assessment Commencement Notification seem to go from Received to Finalised, and those that do go from Received to Initial Assessment to Finalised.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Found it -
> 
> *Submitted* Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.
> 
> *Received* Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.
> 
> *Initial assessment* The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.
> 
> *Further assessment* The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.
> ​Approved	​ For citizenship applications, this indicates that the application has been approved. In most cases, the applicant(s) will not become Australian citizens until they attend a citizenship conferral ceremony.
> 
> *Finalised* Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.


Didn't know before that there is a "submitted" status and "received" status before. I remember seeing only received for me. Perhaps, the submitted status might exist for like a couple of hours only after submitting, before it gets changed


----------



## sammy163

guys after grant, does skilselect immediately removes the EOI or it takes time?


----------



## sammy163

Also, may sound weird, but I saw this query long time back and couldnt trace the same and replies ... 

I have a query !!

if we keep login to our immiaccount and keep on refreshing like auto refreshing, will it affect any one to access application or while processing etc...


----------



## navdusaj

rmadhanagopal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa on September 18th and waiting for the Grant. The status in ImmiAccount still says "Received" and has not changed since the day of lodgement, i am curious to know if this is normal/usual or if there are different statuses along the way.
> 
> Could someone please educate me on this.



I am from 1st September and in the same boat....!!
Wish a speedy grant.

-Navneet


----------



## alegor

essessp said:


> Is there anyone who received medical status as below:
> 
> "Health assessed – wait for further advice from the department"
> 
> Health examination results for this person have been assessed but further action may be required. The case officer will contact the person with further information. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> This is for a 15 month Old boy(Late Preterm), with few delayed milestones(like independently walking, self feeding etc). The Medical board sent us to Pediatrician, who advised unknown medical condition(maybe Syndromal but needing Genetic testing to confirm), but suggested he is improving and needs Physiotherapy and speech therapy for now. After we submitted Pediatrician report, above status was updated.
> 
> In the event of Unknown medical condition, especially for Kids less then 2 years of age, does Case Officer ever asks for Genetic testing?
> 
> I have lodged my application on 17-10-2018, and I am for 261311(20 EXP points).



Last week we had a similar complaint for my son who is 12 months old. The medical panel said he is underweight(under 3rd percentile) and they told my wife that he may have some serious health conditions. We were really worried after hearing that. They referred us to a paediatrician, they did all the test (blood, urine and urine culture) and by Gods Grace my son is perfectly alright so they gave a letter stating my son is fit to travel and there is no medical problem. They said he may gain weight a little later. My son's medical report later submitted to BUPA medical centre in Australia to verify it and after 3 days he got his health clearance.

In your case, your son medical reports are submitted. They may check with BUPA medical centre and in few days clearance will be provided. Personally I don't think a little delay in milestone needs genetic tests. Don't worry, God bless.


----------



## JG

Guys do anyone submitted AFP PCC for three month visit to Australia and incase I submit AFPC issued in 2018 Feb will it be the last date of IED for me? Or is it the foreign PCC issue date as the IED?


----------



## RustedGold

Why do i see only direct grants in the immitracker for few days now? I am back from june with a CO contact in September and it feels like im stuck forever in this waiting game


----------



## JG

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys do anyone submitted AFP PCC for three month visit to Australia and incase I submit AFPC issued in 2018 Feb will it be the last date of IED for me? Or is it the foreign PCC issue date as the IED?


Guys anyone??


----------



## jtmatswani

Hi Guys

I'm very much excited to let you know that we got our SC 189 Direct Grant after 73 days. I would like to take this opportunity to thank each and every one of you especially seniors for making my PR journey an easy and smooth sailing one. For those who are still waiting for their grants; trust me it will come sooner rather than later.I have updated my signature and my immitracker case for those interested in my details.

Cheers


----------



## farooq41

jtmatswani said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm very much excited to let you know that we got our SC 189 Direct Grant after 73 days. I would like to take this opportunity to thank each and every one of you especially seniors for making my PR journey an easy and smooth sailing one. For those who are still waiting for their grants; trust me it will come sooner rather than later.I have updated my signature and my immitracker case for those interested in my details.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations! all the best down under!


----------



## Gini_12345

Did anyone invited with doe 4/10/2018, electronics engineer 75 points


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Everyone,

Need your inputs urgently on below query.

Got CO contact today asking for below details. CO is aksing for reference letter from current company with following information.
I can get this from my current company but covering all the points mentioned by CO in reference letter is not possible as company's reference letter format is fixed and they won't make any changes according to my need. What should I do? Should I share the reference letter as it is or should I explaing this to CO??

Request Detail
Evidence of employment
The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
invitation.
You are required to provide work reference letters as outlined below. Specifically, we require
a current work reference letter from your current workplace.
Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.*(This will be covered)*
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.*(This will be covered)*
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted. *(This will not be covered)*
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.*(This will not be covered)*
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
(for example, research chemist, accounts clerk). *(Salary details will not be covered)*


----------



## essessp

alegor said:


> Last week we had a similar complaint for my son who is 12 months old. The medical panel said he is underweight(under 3rd percentile) and they told my wife that he may have some serious health conditions. We were really worried after hearing that. They referred us to a paediatrician, they did all the test (blood, urine and urine culture) and by Gods Grace my son is perfectly alright so they gave a letter stating my son is fit to travel and there is no medical problem. They said he may gain weight a little later. My son's medical report later submitted to BUPA medical centre in Australia to verify it and after 3 days he got his health clearance.
> 
> In your case, your son medical reports are submitted. They may check with BUPA medical centre and in few days clearance will be provided. Personally I don't think a little delay in milestone needs genetic tests. Don't worry, God bless.


Thanks for sharing information. I will wait for CO contact for this or automatic clearance sometimes in JAN before case is being picked for actual Decision.


----------



## Ptashant

RustedGold said:


> Why do i see only direct grants in the immitracker for few days now? I am back from june with a CO contact in September and it feels like im stuck forever in this waiting game


I believe they need to start looking at CO contacted cases. I m on the same boat. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

jtmatswani said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm very much excited to let you know that we got our SC 189 Direct Grant after 73 days. I would like to take this opportunity to thank each and every one of you especially seniors for making my PR journey an easy and smooth sailing one. For those who are still waiting for their grants; trust me it will come sooner rather than later.I have updated my signature and my immitracker case for those interested in my details.
> 
> Cheers


Many congratulations


----------



## vamsi01986

jtmatswani said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm very much excited to let you know that we got our SC 189 Direct Grant after 73 days. I would like to take this opportunity to thank each and every one of you especially seniors for making my PR journey an easy and smooth sailing one. For those who are still waiting for their grants; trust me it will come sooner rather than later.I have updated my signature and my immitracker case for those interested in my details.
> 
> Cheers


Hi jtmatswani, trust me I'm feeling happy reading the posts of grants  congratulations 
I hope we all aspirants receive it soon too. All the best to the rest!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.shailender

Trend continues... no CO contact case got grant till now in this week. It seems they won't touch any CO contact case before January.

Regards,
Shailender




sharma.shailender said:


> Congratulations to all those who got grants in this week !!!
> 
> It seems they are focusing more on direct grants and not touching CO cases. While it's good that they are trying to clear all Sep applicants, but they are going very slow on CO contact cases of Sep.
> 
> I have no idea, what's the formula to define the queue position & priority for CO contact cases. Is it the lodgement date, CO contact date or the date when you respond to CO.
> 
> I lodged in May and was asked for Form-815 for one of my kids in Sep, thereby reducing the validity of medicals to 6 months, which expired last week. Still no idea, when will they ask to repeat medicals and how much delay after that.
> 
> I don't understand why they take so much time for 815 cases. Ideally they should prioritize 815 cases , as the validity of medicals is already reduced. Delay in such cases only results either in short IED, or extra costs/time for repeating medicals.
> 
> Can anyone suggest if I will have to repeat medicals for all family members or only for my kid. And whether I should initiate the medicals on my own or wait for CO contact or call them for an update.
> 
> Any ideas/suggestions would be welcome
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender


----------



## sammy163

Goki said:


> Hi Mate ,
> 
> Not sure if it status will change to Initial Assessment once we get immi commencement mail . Because it is still showing as received for me even after getting the commencement mail .Not sure if it is for me alone . Any others who have got immi commencement mail , can you update please .Thanks


does immicommencement email is reflected in "messages tab"


----------



## Vab18

Dillu85 said:


> Goki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate ,
> 
> Not sure if it status will change to Initial Assessment once we get immi commencement mail . Because it is still showing as received for me even after getting the commencement mail .Not sure if it is for me alone . Any others who have got immi commencement mail , can you update please .Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> does immicommencement email is reflected in "messages tab"
Click to expand...

I have had immi commence email last month and status in immi account is received. Date is original date of lodging, no change.


----------



## Usha Balla

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need your inputs urgently on below query.
> 
> Got CO contact today asking for below details. CO is aksing for reference letter from current company with following information.
> I can get this from my current company but covering all the points mentioned by CO in reference letter is not possible as company's reference letter format is fixed and they won't make any changes according to my need. What should I do? Should I share the reference letter as it is or should I explaing this to CO??
> 
> Request Detail
> Evidence of employment
> The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
> invitation.
> You are required to provide work reference letters as outlined below. Specifically, we require
> a current work reference letter from your current workplace.
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.*(This will be covered)*
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.*(This will be covered)*
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted. *(This will not be covered)*
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.*(This will not be covered)*
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk). *(Salary details will not be covered)*


Hi,

I have submitted a similar letter recently for post CO contact. It does not require Salary details or personal phone numbers.
The HR will stamp the letter when they provide roles and responsibilities on company letter head. This will contain the full address and company phone and fax numbers.
Your date of joining, employee id, role and whether you are a permanent or contract employee should be mentioned clearly.
One of my previous organisations asked me to write only 5 points (more than that they were not ready to sign). So I wrote 5 lengthy sentences covering all the responsibilities that is in line with my ANZSCO code.

Not sure if this needs to be notarized to prove authenticity. My agent had taken care of that.

regards,
Usha


----------



## rkhalid

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need your inputs urgently on below query.
> 
> Got CO contact today asking for below details. CO is aksing for reference letter from current company with following information.
> I can get this from my current company but covering all the points mentioned by CO in reference letter is not possible as company's reference letter format is fixed and they won't make any changes according to my need. What should I do? Should I share the reference letter as it is or should I explaing this to CO??
> 
> Request Detail
> Evidence of employment
> The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
> invitation.
> You are required to provide work reference letters as outlined below. Specifically, we require
> a current work reference letter from your current workplace.
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.*(This will be covered)*
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.*(This will be covered)*
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted. *(This will not be covered)*
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.*(This will not be covered)*
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk). *(Salary details will not be covered)*





didnt you submitted such reference letter already at the time of application submission.. mentioned by CO is a standard format of reference letter and no claimed employment of yours will be considered without it.. what have you submitted for this current employment ?


----------



## Sam701

Hello guys
I was wondering one more thing, how do we come to know when we get CO assigned for our case? Do we get any email or any kind of a notification?


----------



## kEtraG

navdusaj said:


> I am from 1st September and in the same boat....!!
> Wish a speedy grant.
> 
> -Navneet


Congrats! Just saw on myimmitracker, you got the grant!


----------



## arvindjoshi

rkhalid said:


> didnt you submitted such reference letter already at the time of application submission.. mentioned by CO is a standard format of reference letter and no claimed employment of yours will be considered without it.. what have you submitted for this current employment ?



I had submitted Statutory Declaration which was signed by my Manager. 
The CO is asking for current employer reference letter because I have submitted experience/relieving letter for all the previous employment but not for current employer. I am still working with my current employer and experience letter was not available.
This is my speculations.

I have asked current employer to provide reference letter on company letter head. Their reference letter format is fixed and cannot cover all the information asked by CO.


----------



## arvindjoshi

Usha Balla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted a similar letter recently for post CO contact. It does not require Salary details or personal phone numbers.
> The HR will stamp the letter when they provide roles and responsibilities on company letter head. This will contain the full address and company phone and fax numbers.
> Your date of joining, employee id, role and whether you are a permanent or contract employee should be mentioned clearly.
> One of my previous organisations asked me to write only 5 points (more than that they were not ready to sign). So I wrote 5 lengthy sentences covering all the responsibilities that is in line with my ANZSCO code.
> 
> Not sure if this needs to be notarized to prove authenticity. My agent had taken care of that.
> 
> regards,
> Usha



Thanks Usha Balla,

I am going with the reference letter provided by my current employer. For salary details, I will share my salary slips separately.
My organisation has similar guidelines as you mentioned, that is, to write only 5 points.

I hope this will work.

Regards,
Arvind Joshi


----------



## Mohammed786

What all evidence you have submitted for claiming your current employer points apart from Statutory Declaration?




arvindjoshi said:


> I had submitted Statutory Declaration which was signed by my Manager.
> The CO is asking for current employer reference letter because I have submitted experience/relieving letter for all the previous employment but not for current employer. I am still working with my current employer and experience letter was not available.
> This is my speculations.
> 
> I have asked current employer to provide reference letter on company letter head. Their reference letter format is fixed and cannot cover all the information asked by CO.


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Everyone,

My wife is pregnant and CO contact happened today. CO is asking for her medicals.
I want to put my visa application on hold. What is the medium of communication to let him know about my circumstances.
Do we have to mail him?do we have to update in visa application?
There is one form called 1022 to notify in case of change in circumstances but in this form there is nothing i can update as of now because we are still waiting for our baby. I guess this form is required once the baby is born
So how can i ask CO to put my application on hold untill child birth.

Please suggest


----------



## Ptashant

Dear All,

Its good to see that grant is coming along quickly and also CO contact. Is there anyone who has received grant after CO contact recently especially CO contact in Sept and October(mine is October).

Regards
Prashant 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

Mohammed786 said:


> What all evidence you have submitted for claiming your current employer points apart from Statutory Declaration?



Contract Letter which you get before joining
All payslips
All form16
Bank Statement
Progression Letter
Statutory Declaration signed by manager

The only document that I have not submitted was experience letter which was not available as I am still working in current company.


----------



## rkhalid

arvindjoshi said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What all evidence you have submitted for claiming your current employer points apart from Statutory Declaration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contract Letter which you get before joining
> All payslips
> All form16
> Bank Statement
> Progression Letter
> Statutory Declaration signed by manager
> 
> The only document that I have not submitted was experience letter which was not available as I am still working in current company.
Click to expand...


submit reference letter stating you have joined from this date and is working till now.. if you are working somewhere dosent mean thy wont issue you experience letter.. they can and will simply state joining date till now..


----------



## Usha Balla

arvindjoshi said:


> Contract Letter which you get before joining
> All payslips
> All form16
> Bank Statement
> Progression Letter
> Statutory Declaration signed by manager
> 
> The only document that I have not submitted was experience letter which was not available as I am still working in current company.


Please furnish the PF statements also to avoid further contact.


----------



## sammy163

Vab18 said:


> I have had immi commence email last month and status in immi account is received. Date is original date of lodging, no change.


what is the message its showing in "message tab" ? can you share


----------



## Saif

Hi Friends,

I was out for work, for about 4-5 days to Dubai...
1. Do I need to "tell" anything to DHA? How?
2. If there is any big update or news during this time, please let me know. Will be mad reading so many pages 

Thanks,
Saif


----------



## Usha Balla

saifsd said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I was out for work, for about 4-5 days to Dubai...
> 1. Do I need to "tell" anything to DHA? How?
> 2. If there is any big update or news during this time, please let me know. Will be mad reading so many pages
> 
> Thanks,
> Saif


Hi,
Yes. Please fill in a 1022 form with your entry and exit dates, along with the purpose of travel.
I have done this recently.


----------



## arvindjoshi

rkhalid said:


> submit reference letter stating you have joined from this date and is working till now.. if you are working somewhere dosent mean thy wont issue you experience letter.. they can and will simply state joining date till now..


Yes, you are right.
I am going to ask HR to provide such document to me.

Thanks


----------



## atifiqbal1985

saifsd said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I was out for work, for about 4-5 days to Dubai...
> 1. Do I need to "tell" anything to DHA? How?
> 2. If there is any big update or news during this time, please let me know. Will be mad reading so many pages
> 
> Thanks,
> Saif


No need update DHA if the trip was shorter than 14 days. Cheers!


----------



## anubhavsharma18

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need your inputs urgently on below query.
> 
> Got CO contact today asking for below details. CO is aksing for reference letter from current company with following information.
> I can get this from my current company but covering all the points mentioned by CO in reference letter is not possible as company's reference letter format is fixed and they won't make any changes according to my need. What should I do? Should I share the reference letter as it is or should I explaing this to CO??
> 
> Request Detail
> Evidence of employment
> The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
> invitation.
> You are required to provide work reference letters as outlined below. Specifically, we require
> a current work reference letter from your current workplace.
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.*(This will be covered)*
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.*(This will be covered)*
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted. *(This will not be covered)*
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.*(This will not be covered)*
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk). *(Salary details will not be covered)*


Even in my letter salary details were not mentioned, for persons number, I got his visiting card and scanned and uploaded with letter.


----------



## sammy163

atifiqbal1985 said:


> No need update DHA if the trip was shorter than 14 days. Cheers!


is it mentioned anywhere


----------



## sammy163

Guys, I am relocating to new employer and new company. although my points of experience is upto 2017 only. is it necessary to inform to DHA>


----------



## Vab18

Dillu85 said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had immi commence email last month and status in immi account is received. Date is original date of lodging, no change.
> 
> 
> 
> what is the message its showing in "message tab" ? can you share
Click to expand...

Yes in messages there is a message saying Immi Assessment Commence email but status in immi account is still received with date of lodge, no update.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

Dillu85 said:


> Guys, I am relocating to new employer and new company. although my points of experience is upto 2017 only. is it necessary to inform to DHA>


Yes, you need update them.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/job-situation


----------



## Saif

Usha Balla said:


> Hi,
> Yes. Please fill in a 1022 form with your entry and exit dates, along with the purpose of travel.
> I have done this recently.


Thanks Usha, where can I find form 1022, is it through the link "Notification of change of circumstances" which I see when I click on update details?
Also, are you sure I need to do this even when the trip is less than 14 days, is there any link that I can refer to...
best.


----------



## Mohammed786

What is progession letter? What does it include?



arvindjoshi said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What all evidence you have submitted for claiming your current employer points apart from Statutory Declaration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contract Letter which you get before joining
> All payslips
> All form16
> Bank Statement
> Progression Letter
> Statutory Declaration signed by manager
> 
> The only document that I have not submitted was experience letter which was not available as I am still working in current company.
Click to expand...


----------



## Usha Balla

saifsd said:


> Thanks Usha, where can I find form 1022, is it through the link "Notification of change of circumstances" which I see when I click on update details?
> Also, are you sure I need to do this even when the trip is less than 14 days, is there any link that I can refer to...
> best.


Hi,
I am not sure of that 14 days rule. The travel was for 3 weeks in my case.
1022 is change in circumstances form. 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1022.pdf

Please fill in Q.14 "New Details". With dates of travel and purpose.

P.S: Please check on the less than 14 days thing before you proceed.


----------



## arvindjoshi

Mohammed786 said:


> What is progession letter? What does it include?


When your designation changes then they provide you a progression letter.
Salary does not changes only the role changes. It's not like promotion letter.
Progression letter states about your role changes.


----------



## turiguiliano

jtmatswani said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm very much excited to let you know that we got our SC 189 Direct Grant after 73 days. I would like to take this opportunity to thank each and every one of you especially seniors for making my PR journey an easy and smooth sailing one. For those who are still waiting for their grants; trust me it will come sooner rather than later.I have updated my signature and my immitracker case for those interested in my details.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations . Glad to see that a fellow aspirant getting a grant early. 
Wish you to have a great start in 2019.


----------



## Mohammed786

Ohk.. thanks for the info.



arvindjoshi said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is progession letter? What does it include?
> 
> 
> 
> When your designation changes then they provide you a progression letter.
> Salary does not changes only the role changes. It's not like promotion letter.
> Progression letter states about your role changes.
Click to expand...


----------



## gonza47

Hi guys, I got my grant today!!!!! 
My details are:

Invite: 11 Aug
Lodge: 29 Sep
Grant: 13 Dec
Anzsco: 233112

Although I don't write in the forum, everything here has been incredibly helpful, thanks a lot to everyone for their contributions.


----------



## wrecker

Dillu85 said:


> Also, may sound weird, but I saw this query long time back and couldnt trace the same and replies ...
> 
> I have a query !!
> 
> if we keep login to our immiaccount and keep on refreshing like auto refreshing, will it affect any one to access application or while processing etc...


In our case, the skillselect profile was removed 2 days after receiving the grant.

In some cases, first the skillselect profile is removed and then you receive grant.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Dillu85 said:


> Also, may sound weird, but I saw this query long time back and couldnt trace the same and replies ...
> 
> I have a query !!
> 
> if we keep login to our immiaccount and keep on refreshing like auto refreshing, will it affect any one to access application or while processing etc...


nopes. No effect of that in grant. The only effect it has is on us I.e. leads to frustration.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor

*Help*

Hello Experts,

we have submitted our visa on 2nd dec. My wife being the primary applicant we have already reached 60/60 documents limit. At that time of upload we din't have my wife bank statement and ITR but we attached all her 8 years payslip, offer letter, reference letter, PF statement, Financial statement, salary certificate, hike letters, Form 16 and experience letter. Now we got the bank statement and ITR for her but the limit is already exhausted. Kindly let us know what to do. We are targeting for Direct Grant so don't want to miss out any documents. Can we add her documents under my name but explain in the description that it belongs to my wife eg: Janani Bank statement, Janani ITR.

Also, I am claiming spouse points, I have attached all my employment details as well do I have to submit the bank statement and ITR?

Please help


----------



## JG

gonza47 said:


> Hi guys, I got my grant today!!!!!
> My details are:
> 
> Invite: 11 Aug
> Lodge: 29 Sep
> Grant: 13 Dec
> Anzsco: 233112
> 
> Although I don't write in the forum, everything here has been incredibly helpful, thanks a lot to everyone for their contributions.


Another xmas gift from DHA.


----------



## Saba Akbar

Got the grant (direct) today!! Details are as follows:

ANZSCO 254499 - Registered Nurse NEC
EOI submitted: June 14, 2018 (70 points)
Invitation: September 11, 2018
Visa lodged: October 3, 2018
Direct Grant: December 13, 2018
Self-applied (No MARA agent)

This group has been extremely helpful. Thank you and good luck to everyone!


----------



## intruder_

Congratulations !


Saba Akbar said:


> Got the grant (direct) today!! Details are as follows:
> 
> ANZSCO 254499 - Registered Nurse NEC
> EOI submitted: June 14, 2018 (70 points)
> Invitation: September 11, 2018
> Visa lodged: October 3, 2018
> Direct Grant: December 13, 2018
> Self-applied (No MARA agent)
> 
> This group has been extremely helpful. Thank you and good luck to everyone!


----------



## JG

Saba Akbar said:


> Got the grant (direct) today!! Details are as follows:
> 
> ANZSCO 254499 - Registered Nurse NEC
> EOI submitted: June 14, 2018 (70 points)
> Invitation: September 11, 2018
> Visa lodged: October 3, 2018
> Direct Grant: December 13, 2018
> Self-applied (No MARA agent)
> 
> This group has been extremely helpful. Thank you and good luck to everyone!


Wow, October has started.


----------



## Saba Akbar

josygeorge000 said:


> Wow, October has started.


It sure has!


----------



## wrecker

alegor said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> we have submitted our visa on 2nd dec. My wife being the primary applicant we have already reached 60/60 documents limit. At that time of upload we din't have my wife bank statement and ITR but we attached all her 8 years payslip, offer letter, reference letter, PF statement, Financial statement, salary certificate, hike letters, Form 16 and experience letter. Now we got the bank statement and ITR for her but the limit is already exhausted. Kindly let us know what to do. We are targeting for Direct Grant so don't want to miss out any documents. Can we add her documents under my name but explain in the description that it belongs to my wife eg: Janani Bank statement, Janani ITR.
> 
> Also, I am claiming spouse points, I have attached all my employment details as well do I have to submit the bank statement and ITR?
> 
> Please help


Hi, 

You need to wait for CO contact now. You should not attach your wife's document in your section. It will lead to confusion, even with explanatory notes and everything, which may lead to more delay.

If you have submitted rest of the documents, be patient. There are high chances of getting a DG even with the documents you have attached. In worst case, you will get a CO contact and then a grant.

All the best...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It's awesome when gut feelings materialise
> 
> I seem to have it in my mind my grant will come around mid-March 2019 - lets see if I'm right!


Yeah true.

Good luck for your grant


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Everyone,

My wife is pregnant and CO contact happened today. CO is asking for her medicals.
I want to put my visa application on hold. What is the medium of communication to let him know about my circumstances.
Do we have to mail him?do we have to update in visa application?
There is one form called 1022 to notify in case of change in circumstances but in this form there is nothing i can update as of now because we are still waiting for our baby. I guess this form is required once the baby is born
So how can i ask CO to put my application on hold untill child birth.

Please suggest


----------



## csdhan

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My wife is pregnant and CO contact happened today. CO is asking for her medicals.
> I want to put my visa application on hold. What is the medium of communication to let him know about my circumstances.
> Do we have to mail him?do we have to update in visa application?
> There is one form called 1022 to notify in case of change in circumstances but in this form there is nothing i can update as of now because we are still waiting for our baby. I guess this form is required once the baby is born
> So how can i ask CO to put my application on hold untill child birth.
> 
> Please suggest


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1155898-adding-new-born-baby-visa-189-a.html

This would be a better thread for help.


----------



## shekar.ym

Dillu85 said:


> guys after grant, does skilselect immediately removes the EOI or it takes time?


my skill select got removed 2 days after grant


----------



## shekar.ym

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hi everyone - on another forum I asked Mark Northam, a MARA agent who has a thread where he answers questions, regarding the employment verification of employment episodes where folks are not claiming points.
> 
> In case it helps here is my question and his answer (if you would like to know the name of the forum you can google some key words or PM me I'll share it with you):


PMed you


----------



## shekar.ym

dillu85 said:


> also, may sound weird, but i saw this query long time back and couldnt trace the same and replies ...
> 
> I have a query !!
> 
> If we keep login to our immiaccount and keep on refreshing like auto refreshing, will it affect any one to access application or while processing etc...


no :d


----------



## shekar.ym

jtmatswani said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm very much excited to let you know that we got our SC 189 Direct Grant after 73 days. I would like to take this opportunity to thank each and every one of you especially seniors for making my PR journey an easy and smooth sailing one. For those who are still waiting for their grants; trust me it will come sooner rather than later.I have updated my signature and my immitracker case for those interested in my details.
> 
> Cheers


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Sam701 said:


> Hello guys
> I was wondering one more thing, how do we come to know when we get CO assigned for our case? Do we get any email or any kind of a notification?


no notification happens when CO starts working on your case.


----------



## shekar.ym

Saba Akbar said:


> Got the grant (direct) today!! Details are as follows:
> 
> ANZSCO 254499 - Registered Nurse NEC
> EOI submitted: June 14, 2018 (70 points)
> Invitation: September 11, 2018
> Visa lodged: October 3, 2018
> Direct Grant: December 13, 2018
> Self-applied (No MARA agent)
> 
> This group has been extremely helpful. Thank you and good luck to everyone!


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

alegor said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> we have submitted our visa on 2nd dec. My wife being the primary applicant we have already reached 60/60 documents limit. At that time of upload we din't have my wife bank statement and ITR but we attached all her 8 years payslip, offer letter, reference letter, PF statement, Financial statement, salary certificate, hike letters, Form 16 and experience letter. Now we got the bank statement and ITR for her but the limit is already exhausted. Kindly let us know what to do. We are targeting for Direct Grant so don't want to miss out any documents. Can we add her documents under my name but explain in the description that it belongs to my wife eg: Janani Bank statement, Janani ITR.
> 
> Also, I am claiming spouse points, I have attached all my employment details as well do I have to submit the bank statement and ITR?
> 
> Please help


not sure adding her documents in your section would help...
Yeah you can upload her documents in your section and pray that CO looks at them and provide you direct grant


----------



## shekar.ym

gonza47 said:


> Hi guys, I got my grant today!!!!!
> My details are:
> 
> Invite: 11 Aug
> Lodge: 29 Sep
> Grant: 13 Dec
> Anzsco: 233112
> 
> Although I don't write in the forum, everything here has been incredibly helpful, thanks a lot to everyone for their contributions.


Congrats and good luck


----------



## Vab18

Saba Akbar said:


> Got the grant (direct) today!! Details are as follows:
> 
> ANZSCO 254499 - Registered Nurse NEC
> EOI submitted: June 14, 2018 (70 points)
> Invitation: September 11, 2018
> Visa lodged: October 3, 2018
> Direct Grant: December 13, 2018
> Self-applied (No MARA agent)
> 
> This group has been extremely helpful. Thank you and good luck to everyone!


Congratulations on your grant 🎉


----------



## mallu12in

*Regarding Form 80 update after CO contact*

Hello Everyone, 

Currently there has been an international travel in Nov 2018, due to official reasons. Kindly let us know if we have to update the same in Form 80 as our application is in Further Assessment stage. 

Our details are as mentioned below:

Visa type 189
Job code - 261313 - 80 points
Applied for visa - June 3, 2018
CO contact for additional information on Sep 20, 2018 
- for proof of employment for primary applicant
- spouse Form 80 and English eligibility

Submitted on Sep 23, 2018 - furnished the following details
- salary slips, ITR, Bank statement for proof of employment
- educational certificates and certificate from college and university for English 


Thanks,


----------



## alegor

wrecker said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to wait for CO contact now. You should not attach your wife's document in your section. It will lead to confusion, even with explanatory notes and everything, which may lead to more delay.
> 
> If you have submitted rest of the documents, be patient. There are high chances of getting a DG even with the documents you have attached. In worst case, you will get a CO contact and then a grant.
> 
> All the best...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you. Any idea why they ask for Bank statement, because while uploading documents I saw the description as Bank statement - Business so I thought it is for people who is running business and not for salaried persons. Also, Form 16 instead of ITR is fine?


----------



## alegor

jtmatswani said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm very much excited to let you know that we got our SC 189 Direct Grant after 73 days. I would like to take this opportunity to thank each and every one of you especially seniors for making my PR journey an easy and smooth sailing one. For those who are still waiting for their grants; trust me it will come sooner rather than later.I have updated my signature and my immitracker case for those interested in my details.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations, All the best !!


----------



## wrecker

alegor said:


> Thank you. Any idea why they ask for Bank statement, because while uploading documents I saw the description as Bank statement - Business so I thought it is for people who is running business and not for salaried persons. Also, Form 16 instead of ITR is fine?


Bank statements are a decent 3rd party evidence of employment which showcase that you received salary every month. The key word is 3rd party. 

Form 16 is not accepted by DHA, from what I have read on these forums. IT returns are a must because, again they are a 3rd party evidence of employment which reinforces the salary slips, bank statements and deducted taxes.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prakash123

*Prakash*

Hi Everyone,


Can someone please help me with the Bank statements?? Do we have to upload bank statements as proof of employment or salary slips are enough while working in the UK? Also, the case officer has ever asked anyone to provide bank statements later on even though if salary slips are submitted as proof of employment. Everyone help in this regard is highly appreciated.


----------



## wrecker

Prakash123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with the Bank statements?? Do we have to upload bank statements as proof of employment or salary slips are enough while working in the UK? Also, the case officer has ever asked anyone to provide bank statements later on even though if salary slips are submitted as proof of employment. Everyone help in this regard is highly appreciated.


Yes, there have been cases where bank statements have been asked even if pay slips are uploaded. Bank statements are a a third party evidence of employment which corroborates the salary slips.

The more evidence you provide, the higher the chances of getting Direct Grant. 

Country where you work is irrelevant in this context. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prakash123

wrecker said:


> Yes, there have been cases where bank statements have been asked even if pay slips are uploaded. Bank statements are a a third party evidence of employment which corroborates the salary slips.
> 
> The more evidence you provide, the higher the chances of getting Direct Grant.
> 
> Country where you work is irrelevant in this context.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply.

Do you know roughly how many bank statements roughly needed to make the case stronger? I meant last 6 months would be enough or not.


----------



## wrecker

Prakash123 said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Do you know roughly how many bank statements roughly needed to make the case stronger? I meant last 6 months would be enough or not.


I would suggest to provide for the complete period of employment. Recently there have been cases where CO has asked for proofs for even nonrelevent employment.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prakash123

wrecker said:


> I would suggest to provide for the complete period of employment. Recently there have been cases where CO has asked for proofs for even nonrelevent employment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you so much.


----------



## rkhalid

wrecker said:


> I would suggest to provide for the complete period of employment. Recently there have been cases where CO has asked for proofs for even nonrelevent employment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What happened at the IACM stage and how do you know docs are not enough for quick decision.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mallu12in said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Currently there has been an international travel in Nov 2018, due to official reasons. Kindly let us know if we have to update the same in Form 80 as our application is in Further Assessment stage.
> 
> Our details are as mentioned below:
> 
> Visa type 189
> Job code - 261313 - 80 points
> Applied for visa - June 3, 2018
> CO contact for additional information on Sep 20, 2018
> - for proof of employment for primary applicant
> - spouse Form 80 and English eligibility
> 
> Submitted on Sep 23, 2018 - furnished the following details
> - salary slips, ITR, Bank statement for proof of employment
> - educational certificates and certificate from college and university for English
> 
> 
> Thanks,


If you have already submitted a dated and signed Form 80 - then no you don't need to update Form 80 afaik.

According to Form 929 (you can do this via Immiaccount) -
"If you intend to change your residential address for more than 14 days while your application is being processed, you must tell the Department of Home Affairs (the Department) your new address prior to moving"


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you have already submitted a dated and signed Form 80 - then no you don't need to update Form 80 afaik.
> 
> According to Form 929 (you can do this via Immiaccount) -
> "If you intend to change your residential address for more than 14 days while your application is being processed, you must tell the Department of Home Affairs (the Department) your new address prior to moving"


In case it helps anyone, when I updated my address via Immiaccount, it automatically created and uploaded a form 929 in my documents section.


----------



## intruder_

PrettyIsotonic said:


> In case it helps anyone, when I updated my address via Immiaccount, it automatically created and uploaded a form 929 in my documents section.


That certainly helps PI, thanks for the detailed response. I will be traveling to my home country for more than 14 days, so I will have to go through the process of updating residential address before I leave and change it back to my usual country of residence once I am back, right?

Thanks once again.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

intruder_ said:


> That certainly helps PI, thanks for the detailed response. I will be traveling to my home country for more than 14 days, so I will have to go through the process of updating residential address before I leave and change it back to my usual country of residence once I am back, right?
> 
> Thanks once again.


That's what I would do  

Enjoy the trip back to your home country!


----------



## vamsi01986

Good morning from India guys!, lets hope for some more Grants today and lets hope the line moves forward. Good day to all!


----------



## Sakshikalra

vamsi01986 said:


> Good morning from India guys!, lets hope for some more Grants today and lets hope the line moves forward. Good day to all!


Yups! All the Best to everyone n myself too


----------



## Saba Akbar

Prakash123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with the Bank statements?? Do we have to upload bank statements as proof of employment or salary slips are enough while working in the UK? Also, the case officer has ever asked anyone to provide bank statements later on even though if salary slips are submitted as proof of employment. Everyone help in this regard is highly appreciated.


I have come to believe that the decision to ask for more evidence is subjected to CO's preference. I read about so many ppl who were asked to submit more docs, while I submitted only three months' bank statement and 6 months' pay slips for the three years' work experience that I claimed points for. I did submit a consolidated tax statement though. I was sure I'll get a CO contact for more payslips or bank statements, but I got direct grant instead. Its very case officer-specific.


----------



## deepak21

Hi All,

When submitting Employment related docs, do we need to upload documents related to each company(say Employer X) separately like Payslip_employer_X/Payslip_Employer_Y etc.
Or can we club all the payslips from all the employers and upload it as a single file ?

I have prepared each documents (consolidated payslip/consolidated bank statement/consolidated Tax statement etc) separately for each employer and now I see that the number is exceeding 60 putting together with other docs.

People who have already submitted /received grant please advise.


----------



## kritad

Hi folks,

I received direct grant today. Thanks this forum and expatforum community for being so helpful to every imgrants. 

My detail is as followed:
233911 Aeronautical engineer
75pts 
ITA: 11Sep18
Lodged: 14Sep18 (all docs uploaded upfront)
Grant: 14Dec18


----------



## vamsi01986

kritad said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received direct grant today. Thanks this forum and expatforum community for being so helpful to every imgrants.
> 
> My detail is as followed:
> 233911 Aeronautical engineer
> 75pts
> ITA: 11Sep18
> Lodged: 14Sep18 (all docs uploaded upfront)
> Grant: 14Dec18


Congratulations and all the best for your future down under! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Congrats !


kritad said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received direct grant today. Thanks this forum and expatforum community for being so helpful to every imgrants.
> 
> My detail is as followed:
> 233911 Aeronautical engineer
> 75pts
> ITA: 11Sep18
> Lodged: 14Sep18 (all docs uploaded upfront)
> Grant: 14Dec18


----------



## farooq41

kritad said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received direct grant today. Thanks this forum and expatforum community for being so helpful to every imgrants.
> 
> My detail is as followed:
> 233911 Aeronautical engineer
> 75pts
> ITA: 11Sep18
> Lodged: 14Sep18 (all docs uploaded upfront)
> Grant: 14Dec18


Congratulations


----------



## wrecker

rkhalid said:


> What happened at the IACM stage and how do you know docs are not enough for quick decision.


Most people either get Direct Grant or CO requests for more data. At IACM stage the CO doesn't request for more data but also does not give a Direct Grant, indicating
that the documents were enough to not ask for any further evidences but not sufficient to give a Direct Grant after further assessment of submitted documents. 

Cheers!



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

kritad said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received direct grant today. Thanks this forum and expatforum community for being so helpful to every imgrants.
> 
> My detail is as followed:
> 233911 Aeronautical engineer
> 75pts
> ITA: 11Sep18
> Lodged: 14Sep18 (all docs uploaded upfront)
> Grant: 14Dec18


90 days flat. awesome! 

Congrats on the grant and all the best for upcoming journey...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Walker

*Help Wanted*

Dear All,
This might be the wrong thread, but I am hoping to get some quick replies. I am about to upload my documents for 489 State and Territory Visa. I am a bit confused about Form 80 and certain other things. The questions may seem silly but I am hoping someone with experience can guide me here: 
1. In the documents uploading page, I cant find any place to upload Form 1221. Is is required only if CO asks ? 
2. I am using this version of Form 80 "80 (Design date 10/15)". Is it the latest ? 
3. I have filled Form 80 with pen, no typing. Is it OK ?
4. In Form 80, are we supposed to leave the fields that don't apply to us blank or write NA
5. In Form 80, Question 24. and Question 28, both ask the same thing: "Are you applying for a temporary visa?". I understand that 489 is a temporary visa. Should I say YES ?
6. How can I get my photograph backside attested. No stamp can fill the limited space of 35x45 mm. Can signatures at back with name be enough ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear All,
> This might be the wrong thread, but I am hoping to get some quick replies. I am about to upload my documents for 489 State and Territory Visa. I am a bit confused about Form 80 and certain other things. The questions may seem silly but I am hoping someone with experience can guide me here:
> 1. In the documents uploading page, I cant find any place to upload Form 1221. Is is required only if CO asks ?
> 2. I am using this version of Form 80 "80 (Design date 10/15)". Is it the latest ?
> 3. I have filled Form 80 with pen, no typing. Is it OK ?
> 4. In Form 80, are we supposed to leave the fields that don't apply to us blank or write NA
> 5. In Form 80, Question 24. and Question 28, both ask the same thing: "Are you applying for a temporary visa?". I understand that 489 is a temporary visa. Should I say YES ?
> 6. How can I get my photograph backside attested. No stamp can fill the limited space of 35x45 mm. Can signatures at back with name be enough ?


No silly questions, just silly not to have asked them as NB says.

1 - I uploaded Form 1221 under the "Character Evidence" section as it is a character assessment form. On the new DHA website it is listed as required. In the past people have got their grants without submitting or being asked for Form 1221.

2 - Looks exactly like the one I used, should be fine: I remember reading an AAT / Federal Court ruling / FOI decision record (sorry no source unless I remember) that using an old form is no grounds for deeming the info in it invalid. 

3 - I filled it in pen too  

4 - I left them blank. I have had one CO contact already, and wasn't asked anything about my Form 80 so far.

5 - I would answer Yes as 489 is a temporary visa according to the DHA website. They ask slightly different things but can contain the same answers in my opinion. Question 24 asks for *"proposed final departure"*, and Question 28 asks for "*proposed or booked travel*".

6 - I wrote my name in my crappy handwriting on the back of my passport sized photograph I submitted (so a front, and a back) - again I have had one CO contact already, and wasn't asked anything about my name being printed on the back.


----------



## Saba Akbar

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear All,
> This might be the wrong thread, but I am hoping to get some quick replies. I am about to upload my documents for 489 State and Territory Visa. I am a bit confused about Form 80 and certain other things. The questions may seem silly but I am hoping someone with experience can guide me here:
> 1. In the documents uploading page, I cant find any place to upload Form 1221. Is is required only if CO asks ?
> 2. I am using this version of Form 80 "80 (Design date 10/15)". Is it the latest ?
> 3. I have filled Form 80 with pen, no typing. Is it OK ?
> 4. In Form 80, are we supposed to leave the fields that don't apply to us blank or write NA
> 5. In Form 80, Question 24. and Question 28, both ask the same thing: "Are you applying for a temporary visa?". I understand that 489 is a temporary visa. Should I say YES ?
> 6. How can I get my photograph backside attested. No stamp can fill the limited space of 35x45 mm. Can signatures at back with name be enough ?


1. You can upload it in "other documents" section. I did the same. Waiting for CO contact just adds up to the overall grant time. There is no harm in uploading 1221 proactively. 

2. Thats correct. 

3. I typed the answers but the form says that you can fill it in pen. Just use block letters and make sure all the alphabets are clear. 

4. Form 80 is very directive. As you fill it in, it will tell you which question to go to. You don't need to write NA for the questions that you are not supposed to answer. For eg, if you mark "No" in Q11, you do not have to write anything on Q12 or 13. But say you are filling in the grid in Q19, and in one of the line items, you say that you were unemployed, then you should write NA in corresponding business/employment details. 'NA' should reflect that you didn't miss responding to the question.

5. Yeah.

6. I won't be the best person to respond to this. 

Note: I recently applied and got the 189 visa. Have no experience with 489.


----------



## sharath121k

wrecker said:


> Most people either get Direct Grant or CO requests for more data. At IACM stage the CO doesn't request for more data but also does not give a Direct Grant, indicating
> that the documents were enough to not ask for any further evidences but not sufficient to give a Direct Grant after further assessment of submitted documents.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Do you have any idea what's an average time to receive grant once we receive IACM? Did some research and found some received it within 3 months. Also I was thinking only people with work experience were getting IACM, but that's not the case, noticed a case on a different forum that even people who r not claiming points can also receive such email.
People who had work experience reported that they had received employment verification after IACM, but was thinking if one has worked in kore than one company will DHA try to contact all employers before giving grant!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

sharath121k said:


> Do you have any idea what's an average time to receive grant once we receive IACM? Did some research and found some received it within 3 months. Also I was thinking only people with work experience were getting IACM, but that's not the case, noticed a case on a different forum that even people who r not claiming points can also receive such email.
> People who had work experience reported that they had received employment verification after IACM, but was thinking if one has worked in kore than one company will DHA try to contact all employers before giving grant!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


The criteria behind IACM has been discussed a lot with no conclusion as such.

The average wait time is between 2 to 5 months. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sharath121k said:


> Do you have any idea what's an average time to receive grant once we receive IACM? Did some research and found some received it within 3 months. Also I was thinking only people with work experience were getting IACM, but that's not the case, noticed a case on a different forum that even people who r not claiming points can also receive such email.
> People who had work experience reported that they had received employment verification after IACM, but was thinking if one has worked in kore than one company will DHA try to contact all employers before giving grant!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


IACM could also mean the application has been flagged for further ASIO security checks, facial recognition comparison check (e.g. between travel document and english language test document and any biometrics collected when entering Australia etc.) or other departmental verification methods - so could be beyond employment verification


----------



## ryanking

Hi PI ,
I got a doubt about the photograph upload. So do we need to upload 2 different .png / .jpg files ? 
And the second file just contains our name and our signature ? 


PrettyIsotonic said:


> No silly questions, just silly not to have asked them as NB says.
> 
> 1 - I uploaded Form 1221 under the "Character Evidence" section as it is a character assessment form. On the new DHA website it is listed as required. In the past people have got their grants without submitting or being asked for Form 1221.
> 
> 2 - Looks exactly like the one I used, should be fine: I remember reading an AAT / Federal Court ruling / FOI decision record (sorry no source unless I remember) that using an old form is no grounds for deeming the info in it invalid.
> 
> 3 - I filled it in pen too
> 
> 4 - I left them blank. I have had one CO contact already, and wasn't asked anything about my Form 80 so far.
> 
> 5 - I would answer Yes as 489 is a temporary visa according to the DHA website. They ask slightly different things but can contain the same answers in my opinion. Question 24 asks for *"proposed final departure"*, and Question 28 asks for "*proposed or booked travel*".
> 
> 6 - I wrote my name in my crappy handwriting on the back of my passport sized photograph I submitted (so a front, and a back) - again I have had one CO contact already, and wasn't asked anything about my name being printed on the back.


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ryanking said:


> Hi PI ,
> I got a doubt about the photograph upload. So do we need to upload 2 different .png / .jpg files ?
> And the second file just contains our name and our signature ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I uploaded a .pdf file of a passport photo of myself: 1st page had my mug shot, 2nd page had my full-name handwritten. 

Basically I scanned the passport photo front and back (and combined them) and converted to pdf.


----------



## Saif

Saba Akbar said:


> Got the grant (direct) today!! Details are as follows:
> 
> ANZSCO 254499 - Registered Nurse NEC
> EOI submitted: June 14, 2018 (70 points)
> Invitation: September 11, 2018
> Visa lodged: October 3, 2018
> Direct Grant: December 13, 2018
> Self-applied (No MARA agent)
> 
> This group has been extremely helpful. Thank you and good luck to everyone!


Many congratulations


----------



## deepak21

deepak21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When submitting Employment related docs, do we need to upload documents related to each company(say Employer X) separately like Payslip_employer_X/Payslip_Employer_Y etc.
> Or can we club all the payslips from all the employers and upload it as a single file ?
> 
> I have prepared each documents (consolidated payslip/consolidated bank statement/consolidated Tax statement etc) separately for each employer and now I see that the number is exceeding 60 putting together with other docs.
> 
> People who have already submitted /received grant please advise.


Guys any suggestions on this query?

Appreciate your help.

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

deepak21 said:


> Guys any suggestions on this query?
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I think you can combine all documents of one employer in one pdf and attach. I did the same. Just make sure you name the file with employers name. Example : Company name_ all employment documents. 
I haven't had CO contact me asking any further documents for employment. So I hope they were ok with the way I submitted. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak21

Thanks sharath for your response.

But in that case I am worried that the document size would go beyond 5MB (we can split though) and also under which category did u upload the document then ?

There is separate category for payslip/Tax/Bank statement etc.


sharath121k said:


> I think you can combine all documents of one employer in one pdf and attach. I did the same. Just make sure you name the file with employers name. Example : Company name_ all employment documents.
> I haven't had CO contact me asking any further documents for employment. So I hope they were ok with the way I submitted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

deepak21 said:


> Thanks sharath for your response.
> 
> But in that case I am worried that the document size would go beyond 5MB (we can split though) and also under which category did u upload the document then ?
> 
> There is separate category for payslip/Tax/Bank statement etc.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I think I uploaded in employment contract section. Yes I realised the size exceeds. So I followed below pattern 
1 st attachment - Company name_ all employment documents (1 of 2)
2nd attachment Company name_ all employment documents (2 of 2)

All uploaded under employment contract section. Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sheikh359

Greetings!

I recently received invitation to apply visa and now going through the next step. Please guide me on following queries:

a) I am currently residing in UAE and will apply for PCC for me and my wife in Pakistan through Authority letter. The question is this Authority letter can be made on anyone's name other than blood relative?

b) Usually what are the documents requested by DPO office for PCC?

c) I have worked previously in Abu Dhabi for more than 4 years and then moved to Dubai and going to complete 4 years here as well. In this scenario do I need to get PCC from both Abu Dhabi and Dubai police departments?

Kindly share your experiences

-------------------------------------------
Expat in UAE
Originally from PAKISTAN
233211: Civil Engineer
2018.02.22 | EOI submitted - 65
2018.11.10 | EOI points updated - 70
2018.12.11 | Invitation received


----------



## Usha Balla

Hi,

Can someone please let me know the processing times for CO contact cases?
I am really lost here. I have few friends who had lodged in JUNE'2018 with CO contact in OCT'2018 with no response.
I had a CO contact in NOV'2018. Any rough estimate is also welcome.


----------



## Vab18

Usha Balla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please let me know the processing times for CO contact cases?
> I am really lost here. I have few friends who had lodged in JUNE'2018 with CO contact in OCT'2018 with no response.
> I had a CO contact in NOV'2018. Any rough estimate is also welcome.


My guess would be Feb/March.


----------



## jenvas

*Processing centres*

Do we have a list of visa processing centers? or cities that process 189 visa for AUS?


----------



## navdusaj

By the Grace of God, me, my husband and 2 kids also got grant today. The journey was pretty adventurous.

Visa Filled on : 1st Sept.
DG


----------



## atifiqbal1985

sheikh359 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I recently received invitation to apply visa and now going through the next step. Please guide me on following queries:
> 
> a) I am currently residing in UAE and will apply for PCC for me and my wife in Pakistan through Authority letter. The question is this Authority letter can be made on anyone's name other than blood relative?
> 
> b) Usually what are the documents requested by DPO office for PCC?
> 
> c) I have worked previously in Abu Dhabi for more than 4 years and then moved to Dubai and going to complete 4 years here as well. In this scenario do I need to get PCC from both Abu Dhabi and Dubai police departments?
> 
> Kindly share your experiences
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Expat in UAE
> Originally from PAKISTAN
> 233211: Civil Engineer
> 2018.02.22 | EOI submitted - 65
> 2018.11.10 | EOI points updated - 70
> 2018.12.11 | Invitation received


1. You can give authority to anyone, but you know, how things are here. They may give PCC without any issue, or they can make issue on a simple point. 

2. They require proof of residence, like address on CNIC, or utility bill in your name, or if you were a tenant, then a letter from landlord mentioning the same along with utility bill in the name of landlord. Moreover, copy of CNIC, and copy of passport for information verification.

3. I don't know if UAE has a central system, but you would need PCC for Abu Dhabi duration as well. So either you would have to get it from Abu Dhabi or if Dubai issues PCC for Abu Dhabi, that would do.


----------



## vamsi01986

navdusaj said:


> By the Grace of God, me, my husband and 2 kids also got grant today. The journey was pretty adventurous.
> 
> Visa Filled on : 1st Sept.
> DG


Congratulations 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid

wrecker said:


> rkhalid said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened at the IACM stage and how do you know docs are not enough for quick decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people either get Direct Grant or CO requests for more data. At IACM stage the CO doesn't request for more data but also does not give a Direct Grant, indicating
> that the documents were enough to not ask for any further evidences but not sufficient to give a Direct Grant after further assessment of submitted documents.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


thanks for clarification.. what i am trying to understand is how one will get to know that his/her case is IACM stage like do they trigger any email in which we gets to know ? or its just the extended wait time in which one speculates that the application has been sent to IACM stage..

also the facial recognitiont thing is done for what ? language twst results ?! why


----------



## Saif

Usha Balla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please let me know the processing times for CO contact cases?
> I am really lost here. I have few friends who had lodged in JUNE'2018 with CO contact in OCT'2018 with no response.
> I had a CO contact in NOV'2018. Any rough estimate is also welcome.


Generally speaking, about 2 to 3 months post CO contact but looking at the current trend anything around 2 months is a fair estimate.
May I know what was your and your friend's CO contact for?


----------



## Saif

rkhalid said:


> thanks for clarification.. what i am trying to understand is how one will get to know that his/her case is IACM stage like do they trigger any email in which we gets to know ? or its just the extended wait time in which one speculates that the application has been sent to IACM stage..
> 
> also the facial recognitiont thing is done for what ? language twst results ?! why


When the case go to IACM you get to know via email and immi account.
Where have you read the requirement for face reco?


----------



## azam_qr

Saba Akbar said:


> Got the grant (direct) today!! Details are as follows:
> 
> ANZSCO 254499 - Registered Nurse NEC
> EOI submitted: June 14, 2018 (70 points)
> Invitation: September 11, 2018
> Visa lodged: October 3, 2018
> Direct Grant: December 13, 2018
> Self-applied (No MARA agent)
> 
> This group has been extremely helpful. Thank you and good luck to everyone!


Hi did you also include form 1221?


----------



## Usha Balla

saifsd said:


> Generally speaking, about 2 to 3 months post CO contact but looking at the current trend anything around 2 months is a fair estimate.
> May I know what was your and your friend's CO contact for?


My friend's was for PTE Score Card online.
Mine was for further proof of employment and for redoing my husband's medicals, as his were expired a few days after lodging.


----------



## mike129

Guys is the exp. letter plus bank statement ( 2 bank statement per year) ..1 every six months....is it enough as Proof of employment?


----------



## sheikh359

atifiqbal1985 said:


> 1. You can give authority to anyone, but you know, how things are here. They may give PCC without any issue, or they can make issue on a simple point.
> 
> 2. They require proof of residence, like address on CNIC, or utility bill in your name, or if you were a tenant, then a letter from landlord mentioning the same along with utility bill in the name of landlord. Moreover, copy of CNIC, and copy of passport for information verification.
> 
> 3. I don't know if UAE has a central system, but you would need PCC for Abu Dhabi duration as well. So either you would have to get it from Abu Dhabi or if Dubai issues PCC for Abu Dhabi, that would do.


thanks alot mate


----------



## csdhan

mike129 said:


> Guys is the exp. letter plus bank statement ( 2 bank statement per year) ..1 every six months....is it enough as Proof of employment?


Mostly it is enough but some COs are quite particular and would ask for complete statements. Why don't you combine all statements into one file and upload?

Social Security Statements like PF, Superannuation etc are also asked and better to upload upfront.


----------



## alegor

shekar.ym said:


> not sure adding her documents in your section would help...
> Yeah you can upload her documents in your section and pray that CO looks at them and provide you direct grant


Thank you Shekar. What you would suggest? we decided to leave it and lets see when CO ask for it. 

Because we have provided PF statements, form16, all payslips, Financial statement, hike letter, Roles and Responsibilities SD, Experience letter, reference letter, offer letter, USA tax documents and USA payslips (deputation). We believe this could help us to get direct grant. Lets see


----------



## ankur14

*Australia PR - From a Dream to Reality*

I know I am late but as promised, finally writing to share my journey of Australia PR. 

*"THE THOUGHT OF IMMIGRATION"*
Approximately a year back, my wife & I were discussing to settle down outside of India. We gave this Idea a lot of time to sync in and one fine day decided to move to Canada, without doing any research about the process, job market. It took us 1 or so month to realize that we were shooting arrows in dark. Later we dropped the plan to migrate to Canada or any other country as we didn't have that kind of money to invest in immigration. 

*"CHANGE IN PLAN"*
By end of January 2018, we were again discussing the immigration (Stubborn)  and this time we didn't want to take any action without proper research. So my wife & I started our research on both Canada & Australia. Additionally, our family & friends helped us a lot to come to the conclusion that Australia is our dreamland.  The shift from Canada to Australia was based on many criteria's like Job Market, Cost of Living, HealthCare, Lifestyle, Weather, etc. but most important was the distance from India (Flights are shorter as compared to Canada)

*"FUN BEGINS"*
It took us another 2 months to come up with a plan and the steps required to execute it. The first step was to decide whether we want to hire Agent or do self-service. And after talking to N number of MARA agents & Consultants, we decided we can do it by ourselves since the process seems straightforward to us and we find it easy for our case. Next step was to decide whom to make the primary applicant and it was straightforward too but initial assessment reports from 1 of the consultants helped us to decide that my wife will be primary applicant 
*My Wife: BCA+MCA & working as Software Engineering in the same company from starting.
Me: B.tech (Electronics) & working as Software Engineering and changed 3 companies.
*Step 3 was to decide the ANZSCO and we narrowed down to 261312 & 261313. Software Engineering (261313) was more relevant to both of our experiences, hence went ahead with it. We spent almost 50% our time of days of April & May months for above steps plus to prepare for PTE, collect documents for ACS. 
And finally booked PTE exam for both of us and scheduled the exam for 5th May 2018. Meanwhile, we continued collecting documents like RnR, Statutory Declaration, UG & PG transcripts, Degree, etc. 

*"NOTHING IS AVAILABLE EASILY"*
The first setback for us was when my wife missed the desired 20 points for English just by 3 marks in Writing. She was devastated but determined to clear the exam and hence booked the exam again in 10 days and voila, she cleared PTE with flying marks and secured 20 points for English. I was lucky that I got the desired marks in 1st attempt. 

*"WAIT GAME IS ON"*
Collected all the documents by end of May and submitted ACS for my wife by 6th June and a week later submitted my ACS as well. Had a confusion due to my wife's different names in documents, mailed the CO for ACS and clarified with her. She responded clearly and asked us to upload the name change document and we were good to go. We used PayPal for paying for both of our ACS assessment. The wait begins from this point. :fingerscrossed: :ranger:
We waited for almost 2 months to receive both of our ACS positive assessment and on 1st August we were ready to submit EOI. 

*Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Education) + 5 (Experience) + 20 (English) + 5 (Partner Skills)*

*"EOI SUBMITTED & INVITED"*
On 2nd August, we submitted EOI for 189 & 190 (VIC & NSW). After a month, I got a call at 5:30 am IST and it was my mother. She was congratulating me as I became Uncle (My brother & sister-in-law blessed with a baby boy) :cheer2:
Another week passed and yessss....... we received our invite on 11th September to apply for 189 PR visa. 
September become my favourite month of the year after getting above 2 good news and it becomes more special when we got our grant so early as we applied in the same month.

*"TIME TO LODGE"*
We were nervous to lodged initially as we had to provide a lot of information and documentation so we took time. Spent another 1 week to collect & prepare all the pending documents like Form 80, Form 1221, got the required documents notarized and other things. during this period, we went to Delhi to meet our families and decided to do medical in Delhi itself. On 18th September, we finished our application and went for Medical on 20th September in Max Multispeciality hospital in Lajpat Nagar, New Delhi. The medical was a smooth & properly managed process. The staff was helpful took hardly 3 hours to complete all the test. Now the only thing pending for us was PCC and that needs to be done by Bangalore (Didn't know that we could've got it done in Delhi). Came back to Bangalore on 26th and booked the appointment for 27th September. Got the duly signed PCC within an hour from PSK Lalbagh, Bangalore. Re-verified all the information again and re-checked the documents and lodged the Visa after updating the application with Medical & PCC in it and on 29th September. Happy us!! 

*"WAIT.. WAIT.. WAIT.."*
The ultimate waiting period started and the nervousness, anxiety, anger and I don't want other emotions were crawling on my skin. I became a stalker of VISA & immitracker pages :ranger:, my wife was worried to see me like that, therefore, she decided to take me to her hometown for a vacation and it worked, we enjoyed a lot with family members. But my nervousness was still there and I don't want to give any chance, so uploaded Form 1221 & many to one name notarized document for my wife by end of October.
The luck was with us as DHA speedup the process, August & September applicants started getting their grants in no time. 

*"THE DREAM BECOME REALITY"*
On 11th December, I woke up really early and right away checked mail assuming that we have received our Grant but no success. I never felt like that and I was sure we received our Grant but I was wrong but as they say "Bhagwaan Ke Ghar Der Hai Andher Nahi", the very next day we got our Grant. Woohooo..... :cheer2: It was a heartwarming mail, the golden mail that every PR aspirant wait from the day they decide to migrate. We were happy, shocked, surprised, emotional altogether but in the end, we are satisfied with the time we spent on the overall process. The wait, the hardship, the compromises we made to reach this stage is worth it.

Now, we are taking the time to plan to move to Australia. Trying to get employment for both of us before we make our move and give our best to move by March 2019. lane:

I thank each and every member on this forum who help me at each stage of PR. From Document collection to PTE, from ACS to EOI and finally till Application Lodging. Without you, it wouldn't have been possible. :grouphug:
I wish all you all the best and wish you will get your grant ASAP. Good luck and see you in Aussie Land. :high5:

I'll be here to answer queries and help members, reach out to me via posts or DM.
One personal suggestion, please upload all the documents upfront before while lodging and do not wait for CO.

Will share Documents which we uploaded in another post. 
*Note: I'm not a MARA agent if you need an expert to advise talk to our seniors or contact registered MARA agent for help!
*


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ankur14 said:


> I know I am late but as promised, finally writing to share my journey of Australia PR.
> 
> *"THE THOUGHT OF IMMIGRATION"*
> Approximately a year back, my wife & I were discussing to settle down outside of India. We gave this Idea a lot of time to sync in and one fine day decided to move to Canada, without doing any research about the process, job market. It took us 1 or so month to realize that we were shooting arrows in dark. Later we dropped the plan to migrate to Canada or any other country as we didn't have that kind of money to invest in immigration.
> 
> *"CHANGE IN PLAN"*
> By end of January 2018, we were again discussing the immigration (Stubborn)  and this time we didn't want to take any action without proper research. So my wife & I started our research on both Canada & Australia. Additionally, our family & friends helped us a lot to come to the conclusion that Australia is our dreamland.  The shift from Canada to Australia was based on many criteria's like Job Market, Cost of Living, HealthCare, Lifestyle, Weather, etc. but most important was the distance from India (Flights are shorter as compared to Canada)
> 
> *"FUN BEGINS"*
> It took us another 2 months to come up with a plan and the steps required to execute it. The first step was to decide whether we want to hire Agent or do self-service. And after talking to N number of MARA agents & Consultants, we decided we can do it by ourselves since the process seems straightforward to us and we find it easy for our case. Next step was to decide whom to make the primary applicant and it was straightforward too but initial assessment reports from 1 of the consultants helped us to decide that my wife will be primary applicant
> *My Wife: BCA+MCA & working as Software Engineering in the same company from starting.
> Me: B.tech (Electronics) & working as Software Engineering and changed 3 companies.
> *Step 3 was to decide the ANZSCO and we narrowed down to 261312 & 261313. Software Engineering (261313) was more relevant to both of our experiences, hence went ahead with it. We spent almost 50% our time of days of April & May months for above steps plus to prepare for PTE, collect documents for ACS.
> And finally booked PTE exam for both of us and scheduled the exam for 5th May 2018. Meanwhile, we continued collecting documents like RnR, Statutory Declaration, UG & PG transcripts, Degree, etc.
> 
> *"NOTHING IS AVAILABLE EASILY"*
> The first setback for us was when my wife missed the desired 20 points for English just by 3 marks in Writing. She was devastated but determined to clear the exam and hence booked the exam again in 10 days and voila, she cleared PTE with flying marks and secured 20 points for English. I was lucky that I got the desired marks in 1st attempt.
> 
> *"WAIT GAME IS ON"*
> Collected all the documents by end of May and submitted ACS for my wife by 6th June and a week later submitted my ACS as well. Had a confusion due to my wife's different names in documents, mailed the CO for ACS and clarified with her. She responded clearly and asked us to upload the name change document and we were good to go. We used PayPal for paying for both of our ACS assessment. The wait begins from this point. :fingerscrossed: :ranger:
> We waited for almost 2 months to receive both of our ACS positive assessment and on 1st August we were ready to submit EOI.
> 
> *Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Education) + 5 (Experience) + 20 (English) + 5 (Partner Skills)*
> 
> *"EOI SUBMITTED & INVITED"*
> On 2nd August, we submitted EOI for 189 & 190 (VIC & NSW). After a month, I got a call at 5:30 am IST and it was my mother. She was congratulating me as I became Uncle (My brother & sister-in-law blessed with a baby boy) :cheer2:
> Another week passed and yessss....... we received our invite on 11th September to apply for 189 PR visa.
> September become my favourite month of the year after getting above 2 good news and it becomes more special when we got our grant so early as we applied in the same month.
> 
> *"TIME TO LODGE"*
> We were nervous to lodged initially as we had to provide a lot of information and documentation so we took time. Spent another 1 week to collect & prepare all the pending documents like Form 80, Form 1221, got the required documents notarized and other things. during this period, we went to Delhi to meet our families and decided to do medical in Delhi itself. On 18th September, we finished our application and went for Medical on 20th September in Max Multispeciality hospital in Lajpat Nagar, New Delhi. The medical was a smooth & properly managed process. The staff was helpful took hardly 3 hours to complete all the test. Now the only thing pending for us was PCC and that needs to be done by Bangalore (Didn't know that we could've got it done in Delhi). Came back to Bangalore on 26th and booked the appointment for 27th September. Got the duly signed PCC within an hour from PSK Lalbagh, Bangalore. Re-verified all the information again and re-checked the documents and lodged the Visa after updating the application with Medical & PCC in it and on 29th September. Happy us!!
> 
> *"WAIT.. WAIT.. WAIT.."*
> The ultimate waiting period started and the nervousness, anxiety, anger and I don't want other emotions were crawling on my skin. I became a stalker of VISA & immitracker pages :ranger:, my wife was worried to see me like that, therefore, she decided to take me to her hometown for a vacation and it worked, we enjoyed a lot with family members. But my nervousness was still there and I don't want to give any chance, so uploaded Form 1221 & many to one name notarized document for my wife by end of October.
> The luck was with us as DHA speedup the process, August & September applicants started getting their grants in no time.
> 
> *"THE DREAM BECOME REALITY"*
> On 11th December, I woke up really early and right away checked mail assuming that we have received our Grant but no success. I never felt like that and I was sure we received our Grant but I was wrong but as they say "Bhagwaan Ke Ghar Der Hai Andher Nahi", the very next day we got our Grant. Woohooo..... :cheer2: It was a heartwarming mail, the golden mail that every PR aspirant wait from the day they decide to migrate. We were happy, shocked, surprised, emotional altogether but in the end, we are satisfied with the time we spent on the overall process. The wait, the hardship, the compromises we made to reach this stage is worth it.
> 
> Now, we are taking the time to plan to move to Australia. Trying to get employment for both of us before we make our move and give our best to move by March 2019. lane:
> 
> I thank each and every member on this forum who help me at each stage of PR. From Document collection to PTE, from ACS to EOI and finally till Application Lodging. Without you, it wouldn't have been possible. :grouphug:
> I wish all you all the best and wish you will get your grant ASAP. Good luck and see you in Aussie Land. :high5:
> 
> I'll be here to answer queries and help members, reach out to me via posts or DM.
> One personal suggestion, please upload all the documents upfront before while lodging and do not wait for CO.
> 
> Will share Documents which we uploaded in another post.
> *Note: I'm not a MARA agent if you need an expert to advise talk to our seniors or contact registered MARA agent for help!
> *


What a journey, the bond and solidarity between you two is palpable through your story, congrats my friend, so happy for you


----------



## Karthik.

ankur14 said:


> I know I am late but as promised, finally writing to share my journey of Australia PR.
> 
> *"THE THOUGHT OF IMMIGRATION"*
> Approximately a year back, my wife & I were discussing to settle down outside of India. We gave this Idea a lot of time to sync in and one fine day decided to move to Canada, without doing any research about the process, job market. It took us 1 or so month to realize that we were shooting arrows in dark. Later we dropped the plan to migrate to Canada or any other country as we didn't have that kind of money to invest in immigration.
> 
> *"CHANGE IN PLAN"*
> By end of January 2018, we were again discussing the immigration (Stubborn)  and this time we didn't want to take any action without proper research. So my wife & I started our research on both Canada & Australia. Additionally, our family & friends helped us a lot to come to the conclusion that Australia is our dreamland.  The shift from Canada to Australia was based on many criteria's like Job Market, Cost of Living, HealthCare, Lifestyle, Weather, etc. but most important was the distance from India (Flights are shorter as compared to Canada)
> 
> *"FUN BEGINS"*
> It took us another 2 months to come up with a plan and the steps required to execute it. The first step was to decide whether we want to hire Agent or do self-service. And after talking to N number of MARA agents & Consultants, we decided we can do it by ourselves since the process seems straightforward to us and we find it easy for our case. Next step was to decide whom to make the primary applicant and it was straightforward too but initial assessment reports from 1 of the consultants helped us to decide that my wife will be primary applicant
> *My Wife: BCA+MCA & working as Software Engineering in the same company from starting.
> Me: B.tech (Electronics) & working as Software Engineering and changed 3 companies.
> *Step 3 was to decide the ANZSCO and we narrowed down to 261312 & 261313. Software Engineering (261313) was more relevant to both of our experiences, hence went ahead with it. We spent almost 50% our time of days of April & May months for above steps plus to prepare for PTE, collect documents for ACS.
> And finally booked PTE exam for both of us and scheduled the exam for 5th May 2018. Meanwhile, we continued collecting documents like RnR, Statutory Declaration, UG & PG transcripts, Degree, etc.
> 
> *"NOTHING IS AVAILABLE EASILY"*
> The first setback for us was when my wife missed the desired 20 points for English just by 3 marks in Writing. She was devastated but determined to clear the exam and hence booked the exam again in 10 days and voila, she cleared PTE with flying marks and secured 20 points for English. I was lucky that I got the desired marks in 1st attempt.
> 
> *"WAIT GAME IS ON"*
> Collected all the documents by end of May and submitted ACS for my wife by 6th June and a week later submitted my ACS as well. Had a confusion due to my wife's different names in documents, mailed the CO for ACS and clarified with her. She responded clearly and asked us to upload the name change document and we were good to go. We used PayPal for paying for both of our ACS assessment. The wait begins from this point. :fingerscrossed: :ranger:
> We waited for almost 2 months to receive both of our ACS positive assessment and on 1st August we were ready to submit EOI.
> 
> *Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Education) + 5 (Experience) + 20 (English) + 5 (Partner Skills)*
> 
> *"EOI SUBMITTED & INVITED"*
> On 2nd August, we submitted EOI for 189 & 190 (VIC & NSW). After a month, I got a call at 5:30 am IST and it was my mother. She was congratulating me as I became Uncle (My brother & sister-in-law blessed with a baby boy) :cheer2:
> Another week passed and yessss....... we received our invite on 11th September to apply for 189 PR visa.
> September become my favourite month of the year after getting above 2 good news and it becomes more special when we got our grant so early as we applied in the same month.
> 
> *"TIME TO LODGE"*
> We were nervous to lodged initially as we had to provide a lot of information and documentation so we took time. Spent another 1 week to collect & prepare all the pending documents like Form 80, Form 1221, got the required documents notarized and other things. during this period, we went to Delhi to meet our families and decided to do medical in Delhi itself. On 18th September, we finished our application and went for Medical on 20th September in Max Multispeciality hospital in Lajpat Nagar, New Delhi. The medical was a smooth & properly managed process. The staff was helpful took hardly 3 hours to complete all the test. Now the only thing pending for us was PCC and that needs to be done by Bangalore (Didn't know that we could've got it done in Delhi). Came back to Bangalore on 26th and booked the appointment for 27th September. Got the duly signed PCC within an hour from PSK Lalbagh, Bangalore. Re-verified all the information again and re-checked the documents and lodged the Visa after updating the application with Medical & PCC in it and on 29th September. Happy us!!
> 
> *"WAIT.. WAIT.. WAIT.."*
> The ultimate waiting period started and the nervousness, anxiety, anger and I don't want other emotions were crawling on my skin. I became a stalker of VISA & immitracker pages :ranger:, my wife was worried to see me like that, therefore, she decided to take me to her hometown for a vacation and it worked, we enjoyed a lot with family members. But my nervousness was still there and I don't want to give any chance, so uploaded Form 1221 & many to one name notarized document for my wife by end of October.
> The luck was with us as DHA speedup the process, August & September applicants started getting their grants in no time.
> 
> *"THE DREAM BECOME REALITY"*
> On 11th December, I woke up really early and right away checked mail assuming that we have received our Grant but no success. I never felt like that and I was sure we received our Grant but I was wrong but as they say "Bhagwaan Ke Ghar Der Hai Andher Nahi", the very next day we got our Grant. Woohooo..... :cheer2: It was a heartwarming mail, the golden mail that every PR aspirant wait from the day they decide to migrate. We were happy, shocked, surprised, emotional altogether but in the end, we are satisfied with the time we spent on the overall process. The wait, the hardship, the compromises we made to reach this stage is worth it.
> 
> Now, we are taking the time to plan to move to Australia. Trying to get employment for both of us before we make our move and give our best to move by March 2019. lane:
> 
> I thank each and every member on this forum who help me at each stage of PR. From Document collection to PTE, from ACS to EOI and finally till Application Lodging. Without you, it wouldn't have been possible. :grouphug:
> I wish all you all the best and wish you will get your grant ASAP. Good luck and see you in Aussie Land. :high5:
> 
> I'll be here to answer queries and help members, reach out to me via posts or DM.
> One personal suggestion, please upload all the documents upfront before while lodging and do not wait for CO.
> 
> Will share Documents which we uploaded in another post.
> *Note: I'm not a MARA agent if you need an expert to advise talk to our seniors or contact registered MARA agent for help!
> *


Congrats mate...very similar to our story... initially Canada then Australia and the timelines too very similar...lodged on Sep 10..190 and still waiting for grant...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Thanks a lot PI for such kind words. I hope I didn't write too much 


PrettyIsotonic said:


> What a journey, the bond and solidarity between you two is the palpable through your story, congrats my friend, so happy for you


----------



## mike129

csdhan said:


> Mostly it is enough but some COs are quite particular and would ask for complete statements. Why don't you combine all statements into one file and upload?
> 
> Social Security Statements like PF, Superannuation etc are also asked and better to upload upfront.


The MARA agent he asked for those only and said if anything else required the CO should ask.... your feedback makes me doubt the MARA agent competency


----------



## ankur14

Thanks a lot Karthik. Great, i wish you all the best. 190 also started to process September applications, so your grant is around the corner. Good luck. 


Karthik. said:


> Congrats mate...very similar to our story... initially Canada then Australia and the timelines too very similar...lodged on Sep 10..190 and still waiting for grant...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

ankur14 said:


> I know I am late but as promised, finally writing to share my journey of Australia PR.
> 
> *"THE THOUGHT OF IMMIGRATION"*
> Approximately a year back, my wife & I were discussing to settle down outside of India. We gave this Idea a lot of time to sync in and one fine day decided to move to Canada, without doing any research about the process, job market. It took us 1 or so month to realize that we were shooting arrows in dark. Later we dropped the plan to migrate to Canada or any other country as we didn't have that kind of money to invest in immigration.
> 
> *"CHANGE IN PLAN"*
> By end of January 2018, we were again discussing the immigration (Stubborn)  and this time we didn't want to take any action without proper research. So my wife & I started our research on both Canada & Australia. Additionally, our family & friends helped us a lot to come to the conclusion that Australia is our dreamland.  The shift from Canada to Australia was based on many criteria's like Job Market, Cost of Living, HealthCare, Lifestyle, Weather, etc. but most important was the distance from India (Flights are shorter as compared to Canada)
> 
> *"FUN BEGINS"*
> It took us another 2 months to come up with a plan and the steps required to execute it. The first step was to decide whether we want to hire Agent or do self-service. And after talking to N number of MARA agents & Consultants, we decided we can do it by ourselves since the process seems straightforward to us and we find it easy for our case. Next step was to decide whom to make the primary applicant and it was straightforward too but initial assessment reports from 1 of the consultants helped us to decide that my wife will be primary applicant
> *My Wife: BCA+MCA & working as Software Engineering in the same company from starting.
> Me: B.tech (Electronics) & working as Software Engineering and changed 3 companies.
> *Step 3 was to decide the ANZSCO and we narrowed down to 261312 & 261313. Software Engineering (261313) was more relevant to both of our experiences, hence went ahead with it. We spent almost 50% our time of days of April & May months for above steps plus to prepare for PTE, collect documents for ACS.
> And finally booked PTE exam for both of us and scheduled the exam for 5th May 2018. Meanwhile, we continued collecting documents like RnR, Statutory Declaration, UG & PG transcripts, Degree, etc.
> 
> *"NOTHING IS AVAILABLE EASILY"*
> The first setback for us was when my wife missed the desired 20 points for English just by 3 marks in Writing. She was devastated but determined to clear the exam and hence booked the exam again in 10 days and voila, she cleared PTE with flying marks and secured 20 points for English. I was lucky that I got the desired marks in 1st attempt.
> 
> *"WAIT GAME IS ON"*
> Collected all the documents by end of May and submitted ACS for my wife by 6th June and a week later submitted my ACS as well. Had a confusion due to my wife's different names in documents, mailed the CO for ACS and clarified with her. She responded clearly and asked us to upload the name change document and we were good to go. We used PayPal for paying for both of our ACS assessment. The wait begins from this point. :fingerscrossed: :ranger:
> We waited for almost 2 months to receive both of our ACS positive assessment and on 1st August we were ready to submit EOI.
> 
> *Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Education) + 5 (Experience) + 20 (English) + 5 (Partner Skills)*
> 
> *"EOI SUBMITTED & INVITED"*
> On 2nd August, we submitted EOI for 189 & 190 (VIC & NSW). After a month, I got a call at 5:30 am IST and it was my mother. She was congratulating me as I became Uncle (My brother & sister-in-law blessed with a baby boy) :cheer2:
> Another week passed and yessss....... we received our invite on 11th September to apply for 189 PR visa.
> September become my favourite month of the year after getting above 2 good news and it becomes more special when we got our grant so early as we applied in the same month.
> 
> *"TIME TO LODGE"*
> We were nervous to lodged initially as we had to provide a lot of information and documentation so we took time. Spent another 1 week to collect & prepare all the pending documents like Form 80, Form 1221, got the required documents notarized and other things. during this period, we went to Delhi to meet our families and decided to do medical in Delhi itself. On 18th September, we finished our application and went for Medical on 20th September in Max Multispeciality hospital in Lajpat Nagar, New Delhi. The medical was a smooth & properly managed process. The staff was helpful took hardly 3 hours to complete all the test. Now the only thing pending for us was PCC and that needs to be done by Bangalore (Didn't know that we could've got it done in Delhi). Came back to Bangalore on 26th and booked the appointment for 27th September. Got the duly signed PCC within an hour from PSK Lalbagh, Bangalore. Re-verified all the information again and re-checked the documents and lodged the Visa after updating the application with Medical & PCC in it and on 29th September. Happy us!!
> 
> *"WAIT.. WAIT.. WAIT.."*
> The ultimate waiting period started and the nervousness, anxiety, anger and I don't want other emotions were crawling on my skin. I became a stalker of VISA & immitracker pages :ranger:, my wife was worried to see me like that, therefore, she decided to take me to her hometown for a vacation and it worked, we enjoyed a lot with family members. But my nervousness was still there and I don't want to give any chance, so uploaded Form 1221 & many to one name notarized document for my wife by end of October.
> The luck was with us as DHA speedup the process, August & September applicants started getting their grants in no time.
> 
> *"THE DREAM BECOME REALITY"*
> On 11th December, I woke up really early and right away checked mail assuming that we have received our Grant but no success. I never felt like that and I was sure we received our Grant but I was wrong but as they say "Bhagwaan Ke Ghar Der Hai Andher Nahi", the very next day we got our Grant. Woohooo..... :cheer2: It was a heartwarming mail, the golden mail that every PR aspirant wait from the day they decide to migrate. We were happy, shocked, surprised, emotional altogether but in the end, we are satisfied with the time we spent on the overall process. The wait, the hardship, the compromises we made to reach this stage is worth it.
> 
> Now, we are taking the time to plan to move to Australia. Trying to get employment for both of us before we make our move and give our best to move by March 2019. lane:
> 
> I thank each and every member on this forum who help me at each stage of PR. From Document collection to PTE, from ACS to EOI and finally till Application Lodging. Without you, it wouldn't have been possible. :grouphug:
> I wish all you all the best and wish you will get your grant ASAP. Good luck and see you in Aussie Land. :high5:
> 
> I'll be here to answer queries and help members, reach out to me via posts or DM.
> One personal suggestion, please upload all the documents upfront before while lodging and do not wait for CO.
> 
> Will share Documents which we uploaded in another post.
> *Note: I'm not a MARA agent if you need an expert to advise talk to our seniors or contact registered MARA agent for help!
> *


Hey Ankur thanks for sharing your story, very happy for you...might as well talk about how you are trying to search for jobs from India and other plans settling in to Oz.
Best,
saif
He


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003

ankur14 said:


> I know I am late but as promised, finally writing to share my journey of Australia PR.
> 
> *"THE THOUGHT OF IMMIGRATION"*
> Approximately a year back, my wife & I were discussing to settle down outside of India. We gave this Idea a lot of time to sync in and one fine day decided to move to Canada, without doing any research about the process, job market. It took us 1 or so month to realize that we were shooting arrows in dark. Later we dropped the plan to migrate to Canada or any other country as we didn't have that kind of money to invest in immigration.
> 
> *"CHANGE IN PLAN"*
> By end of January 2018, we were again discussing the immigration (Stubborn)  and this time we didn't want to take any action without proper research. So my wife & I started our research on both Canada & Australia. Additionally, our family & friends helped us a lot to come to the conclusion that Australia is our dreamland.  The shift from Canada to Australia was based on many criteria's like Job Market, Cost of Living, HealthCare, Lifestyle, Weather, etc. but most important was the distance from India (Flights are shorter as compared to Canada)
> 
> *"FUN BEGINS"*
> It took us another 2 months to come up with a plan and the steps required to execute it. The first step was to decide whether we want to hire Agent or do self-service. And after talking to N number of MARA agents & Consultants, we decided we can do it by ourselves since the process seems straightforward to us and we find it easy for our case. Next step was to decide whom to make the primary applicant and it was straightforward too but initial assessment reports from 1 of the consultants helped us to decide that my wife will be primary applicant
> *My Wife: BCA+MCA & working as Software Engineering in the same company from starting.
> Me: B.tech (Electronics) & working as Software Engineering and changed 3 companies.
> *Step 3 was to decide the ANZSCO and we narrowed down to 261312 & 261313. Software Engineering (261313) was more relevant to both of our experiences, hence went ahead with it. We spent almost 50% our time of days of April & May months for above steps plus to prepare for PTE, collect documents for ACS.
> And finally booked PTE exam for both of us and scheduled the exam for 5th May 2018. Meanwhile, we continued collecting documents like RnR, Statutory Declaration, UG & PG transcripts, Degree, etc.
> 
> *"NOTHING IS AVAILABLE EASILY"*
> The first setback for us was when my wife missed the desired 20 points for English just by 3 marks in Writing. She was devastated but determined to clear the exam and hence booked the exam again in 10 days and voila, she cleared PTE with flying marks and secured 20 points for English. I was lucky that I got the desired marks in 1st attempt.
> 
> *"WAIT GAME IS ON"*
> Collected all the documents by end of May and submitted ACS for my wife by 6th June and a week later submitted my ACS as well. Had a confusion due to my wife's different names in documents, mailed the CO for ACS and clarified with her. She responded clearly and asked us to upload the name change document and we were good to go. We used PayPal for paying for both of our ACS assessment. The wait begins from this point. :fingerscrossed: :ranger:
> We waited for almost 2 months to receive both of our ACS positive assessment and on 1st August we were ready to submit EOI.
> 
> *Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Education) + 5 (Experience) + 20 (English) + 5 (Partner Skills)*
> 
> *"EOI SUBMITTED & INVITED"*
> On 2nd August, we submitted EOI for 189 & 190 (VIC & NSW). After a month, I got a call at 5:30 am IST and it was my mother. She was congratulating me as I became Uncle (My brother & sister-in-law blessed with a baby boy) :cheer2:
> Another week passed and yessss....... we received our invite on 11th September to apply for 189 PR visa.
> September become my favourite month of the year after getting above 2 good news and it becomes more special when we got our grant so early as we applied in the same month.
> 
> *"TIME TO LODGE"*
> We were nervous to lodged initially as we had to provide a lot of information and documentation so we took time. Spent another 1 week to collect & prepare all the pending documents like Form 80, Form 1221, got the required documents notarized and other things. during this period, we went to Delhi to meet our families and decided to do medical in Delhi itself. On 18th September, we finished our application and went for Medical on 20th September in Max Multispeciality hospital in Lajpat Nagar, New Delhi. The medical was a smooth & properly managed process. The staff was helpful took hardly 3 hours to complete all the test. Now the only thing pending for us was PCC and that needs to be done by Bangalore (Didn't know that we could've got it done in Delhi). Came back to Bangalore on 26th and booked the appointment for 27th September. Got the duly signed PCC within an hour from PSK Lalbagh, Bangalore. Re-verified all the information again and re-checked the documents and lodged the Visa after updating the application with Medical & PCC in it and on 29th September. Happy us!!
> 
> *"WAIT.. WAIT.. WAIT.."*
> The ultimate waiting period started and the nervousness, anxiety, anger and I don't want other emotions were crawling on my skin. I became a stalker of VISA & immitracker pages :ranger:, my wife was worried to see me like that, therefore, she decided to take me to her hometown for a vacation and it worked, we enjoyed a lot with family members. But my nervousness was still there and I don't want to give any chance, so uploaded Form 1221 & many to one name notarized document for my wife by end of October.
> The luck was with us as DHA speedup the process, August & September applicants started getting their grants in no time.
> 
> *"THE DREAM BECOME REALITY"*
> On 11th December, I woke up really early and right away checked mail assuming that we have received our Grant but no success. I never felt like that and I was sure we received our Grant but I was wrong but as they say "Bhagwaan Ke Ghar Der Hai Andher Nahi", the very next day we got our Grant. Woohooo..... :cheer2: It was a heartwarming mail, the golden mail that every PR aspirant wait from the day they decide to migrate. We were happy, shocked, surprised, emotional altogether but in the end, we are satisfied with the time we spent on the overall process. The wait, the hardship, the compromises we made to reach this stage is worth it.
> 
> Now, we are taking the time to plan to move to Australia. Trying to get employment for both of us before we make our move and give our best to move by March 2019. lane:
> 
> I thank each and every member on this forum who help me at each stage of PR. From Document collection to PTE, from ACS to EOI and finally till Application Lodging. Without you, it wouldn't have been possible. :grouphug:
> I wish all you all the best and wish you will get your grant ASAP. Good luck and see you in Aussie Land. :high5:
> 
> I'll be here to answer queries and help members, reach out to me via posts or DM.
> One personal suggestion, please upload all the documents upfront before while lodging and do not wait for CO.
> 
> Will share Documents which we uploaded in another post.
> *Note: I'm not a MARA agent if you need an expert to advise talk to our seniors or contact registered MARA agent for help!
> *


Great Ankur, All the best for such journey you have gone through and the shared your experience.


----------



## ankur14

saifsd said:


> Hey Ankur thanks for sharing your story, very happy for you...might as well talk about how you are trying to search for jobs from India and other plans settling into Oz.
> Best,
> saif
> He


Thanks, mate. As of now, I am trying to reach out to employers through their career pages and applying for all the relevant job in Australia. Also, I am trying to contact consultants who have their presence in both Indian & Australian IT job market. I know it's not an easy task but we have to hustle for it. Will keep the group posted if I receive any job offer from an Australian company. 
Regarding settling down in Oz, we are planning to move maximum by March 2019 end. Target cities are Sydney & Melbourne as both have very good IT jobs. Few of friends & colleagues from previous companies live in both cities, hence will see if we can stay with them initially before moving to our place. I am taking as much help as I can take from them and they are very supportive.


----------



## ankur14

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Great Ankur, All the best for such journey you have gone through and the shared your experience.


Thanks, Dhruv. All the best to you too.


----------



## balaaspire17

Usha Balla said:


> My friend's was for PTE Score Card online.
> 
> Mine was for further proof of employment and for redoing my husband's medicals, as his were expired a few days after lodging.




Are you an onshore applicant? Just wondering how come the medicals expired a few days after lodging.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

ankur14 said:


> I know I am late but as promised, finally writing to share my journey of Australia PR.
> 
> *"THE THOUGHT OF IMMIGRATION"*
> Approximately a year back, my wife & I were discussing to settle down outside of India. We gave this Idea a lot of time to sync in and one fine day decided to move to Canada, without doing any research about the process, job market. It took us 1 or so month to realize that we were shooting arrows in dark. Later we dropped the plan to migrate to Canada or any other country as we didn't have that kind of money to invest in immigration.
> 
> *"CHANGE IN PLAN"*
> By end of January 2018, we were again discussing the immigration (Stubborn)  and this time we didn't want to take any action without proper research. So my wife & I started our research on both Canada & Australia. Additionally, our family & friends helped us a lot to come to the conclusion that Australia is our dreamland.  The shift from Canada to Australia was based on many criteria's like Job Market, Cost of Living, HealthCare, Lifestyle, Weather, etc. but most important was the distance from India (Flights are shorter as compared to Canada)
> 
> *"FUN BEGINS"*
> It took us another 2 months to come up with a plan and the steps required to execute it. The first step was to decide whether we want to hire Agent or do self-service. And after talking to N number of MARA agents & Consultants, we decided we can do it by ourselves since the process seems straightforward to us and we find it easy for our case. Next step was to decide whom to make the primary applicant and it was straightforward too but initial assessment reports from 1 of the consultants helped us to decide that my wife will be primary applicant
> *My Wife: BCA+MCA & working as Software Engineering in the same company from starting.
> Me: B.tech (Electronics) & working as Software Engineering and changed 3 companies.
> *Step 3 was to decide the ANZSCO and we narrowed down to 261312 & 261313. Software Engineering (261313) was more relevant to both of our experiences, hence went ahead with it. We spent almost 50% our time of days of April & May months for above steps plus to prepare for PTE, collect documents for ACS.
> And finally booked PTE exam for both of us and scheduled the exam for 5th May 2018. Meanwhile, we continued collecting documents like RnR, Statutory Declaration, UG & PG transcripts, Degree, etc.
> 
> *"NOTHING IS AVAILABLE EASILY"*
> The first setback for us was when my wife missed the desired 20 points for English just by 3 marks in Writing. She was devastated but determined to clear the exam and hence booked the exam again in 10 days and voila, she cleared PTE with flying marks and secured 20 points for English. I was lucky that I got the desired marks in 1st attempt.
> 
> *"WAIT GAME IS ON"*
> Collected all the documents by end of May and submitted ACS for my wife by 6th June and a week later submitted my ACS as well. Had a confusion due to my wife's different names in documents, mailed the CO for ACS and clarified with her. She responded clearly and asked us to upload the name change document and we were good to go. We used PayPal for paying for both of our ACS assessment. The wait begins from this point. :fingerscrossed: :ranger:
> We waited for almost 2 months to receive both of our ACS positive assessment and on 1st August we were ready to submit EOI.
> 
> *Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Education) + 5 (Experience) + 20 (English) + 5 (Partner Skills)*
> 
> *"EOI SUBMITTED & INVITED"*
> On 2nd August, we submitted EOI for 189 & 190 (VIC & NSW). After a month, I got a call at 5:30 am IST and it was my mother. She was congratulating me as I became Uncle (My brother & sister-in-law blessed with a baby boy) :cheer2:
> Another week passed and yessss....... we received our invite on 11th September to apply for 189 PR visa.
> September become my favourite month of the year after getting above 2 good news and it becomes more special when we got our grant so early as we applied in the same month.
> 
> *"TIME TO LODGE"*
> We were nervous to lodged initially as we had to provide a lot of information and documentation so we took time. Spent another 1 week to collect & prepare all the pending documents like Form 80, Form 1221, got the required documents notarized and other things. during this period, we went to Delhi to meet our families and decided to do medical in Delhi itself. On 18th September, we finished our application and went for Medical on 20th September in Max Multispeciality hospital in Lajpat Nagar, New Delhi. The medical was a smooth & properly managed process. The staff was helpful took hardly 3 hours to complete all the test. Now the only thing pending for us was PCC and that needs to be done by Bangalore (Didn't know that we could've got it done in Delhi). Came back to Bangalore on 26th and booked the appointment for 27th September. Got the duly signed PCC within an hour from PSK Lalbagh, Bangalore. Re-verified all the information again and re-checked the documents and lodged the Visa after updating the application with Medical & PCC in it and on 29th September. Happy us!!
> 
> *"WAIT.. WAIT.. WAIT.."*
> The ultimate waiting period started and the nervousness, anxiety, anger and I don't want other emotions were crawling on my skin. I became a stalker of VISA & immitracker pages :ranger:, my wife was worried to see me like that, therefore, she decided to take me to her hometown for a vacation and it worked, we enjoyed a lot with family members. But my nervousness was still there and I don't want to give any chance, so uploaded Form 1221 & many to one name notarized document for my wife by end of October.
> The luck was with us as DHA speedup the process, August & September applicants started getting their grants in no time.
> 
> *"THE DREAM BECOME REALITY"*
> On 11th December, I woke up really early and right away checked mail assuming that we have received our Grant but no success. I never felt like that and I was sure we received our Grant but I was wrong but as they say "Bhagwaan Ke Ghar Der Hai Andher Nahi", the very next day we got our Grant. Woohooo..... :cheer2: It was a heartwarming mail, the golden mail that every PR aspirant wait from the day they decide to migrate. We were happy, shocked, surprised, emotional altogether but in the end, we are satisfied with the time we spent on the overall process. The wait, the hardship, the compromises we made to reach this stage is worth it.
> 
> Now, we are taking the time to plan to move to Australia. Trying to get employment for both of us before we make our move and give our best to move by March 2019. lane:
> 
> I thank each and every member on this forum who help me at each stage of PR. From Document collection to PTE, from ACS to EOI and finally till Application Lodging. Without you, it wouldn't have been possible. :grouphug:
> I wish all you all the best and wish you will get your grant ASAP. Good luck and see you in Aussie Land. :high5:
> 
> I'll be here to answer queries and help members, reach out to me via posts or DM.
> One personal suggestion, please upload all the documents upfront before while lodging and do not wait for CO.
> 
> Will share Documents which we uploaded in another post.
> *Note: I'm not a MARA agent if you need an expert to advise talk to our seniors or contact registered MARA agent for help!
> *




Not an easy journey. Finally you have made it happen. All the best for your future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Thank you


balaaspire17 said:


> Not an easy journey. Finally you have made it happen. All the best for your future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3

ankur14 said:


> I know I am late but as promised, finally writing to share my journey of Australia PR.
> 
> *"THE THOUGHT OF IMMIGRATION"*
> Approximately a year back, my wife & I were discussing to settle down outside of India. We gave this Idea a lot of time to sync in and one fine day decided to move to Canada, without doing any research about the process, job market. It took us 1 or so month to realize that we were shooting arrows in dark. Later we dropped the plan to migrate to Canada or any other country as we didn't have that kind of money to invest in immigration.
> 
> *"CHANGE IN PLAN"*
> By end of January 2018, we were again discussing the immigration (Stubborn)  and this time we didn't want to take any action without proper research. So my wife & I started our research on both Canada & Australia. Additionally, our family & friends helped us a lot to come to the conclusion that Australia is our dreamland.  The shift from Canada to Australia was based on many criteria's like Job Market, Cost of Living, HealthCare, Lifestyle, Weather, etc. but most important was the distance from India (Flights are shorter as compared to Canada)
> 
> *"FUN BEGINS"*
> It took us another 2 months to come up with a plan and the steps required to execute it. The first step was to decide whether we want to hire Agent or do self-service. And after talking to N number of MARA agents & Consultants, we decided we can do it by ourselves since the process seems straightforward to us and we find it easy for our case. Next step was to decide whom to make the primary applicant and it was straightforward too but initial assessment reports from 1 of the consultants helped us to decide that my wife will be primary applicant
> *My Wife: BCA+MCA & working as Software Engineering in the same company from starting.
> Me: B.tech (Electronics) & working as Software Engineering and changed 3 companies.
> *Step 3 was to decide the ANZSCO and we narrowed down to 261312 & 261313. Software Engineering (261313) was more relevant to both of our experiences, hence went ahead with it. We spent almost 50% our time of days of April & May months for above steps plus to prepare for PTE, collect documents for ACS.
> And finally booked PTE exam for both of us and scheduled the exam for 5th May 2018. Meanwhile, we continued collecting documents like RnR, Statutory Declaration, UG & PG transcripts, Degree, etc.
> 
> *"NOTHING IS AVAILABLE EASILY"*
> The first setback for us was when my wife missed the desired 20 points for English just by 3 marks in Writing. She was devastated but determined to clear the exam and hence booked the exam again in 10 days and voila, she cleared PTE with flying marks and secured 20 points for English. I was lucky that I got the desired marks in 1st attempt.
> 
> *"WAIT GAME IS ON"*
> Collected all the documents by end of May and submitted ACS for my wife by 6th June and a week later submitted my ACS as well. Had a confusion due to my wife's different names in documents, mailed the CO for ACS and clarified with her. She responded clearly and asked us to upload the name change document and we were good to go. We used PayPal for paying for both of our ACS assessment. The wait begins from this point. :fingerscrossed: :ranger:
> We waited for almost 2 months to receive both of our ACS positive assessment and on 1st August we were ready to submit EOI.
> 
> *Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Education) + 5 (Experience) + 20 (English) + 5 (Partner Skills)*
> 
> *"EOI SUBMITTED & INVITED"*
> On 2nd August, we submitted EOI for 189 & 190 (VIC & NSW). After a month, I got a call at 5:30 am IST and it was my mother. She was congratulating me as I became Uncle (My brother & sister-in-law blessed with a baby boy) :cheer2:
> Another week passed and yessss....... we received our invite on 11th September to apply for 189 PR visa.
> September become my favourite month of the year after getting above 2 good news and it becomes more special when we got our grant so early as we applied in the same month.
> 
> *"TIME TO LODGE"*
> We were nervous to lodged initially as we had to provide a lot of information and documentation so we took time. Spent another 1 week to collect & prepare all the pending documents like Form 80, Form 1221, got the required documents notarized and other things. during this period, we went to Delhi to meet our families and decided to do medical in Delhi itself. On 18th September, we finished our application and went for Medical on 20th September in Max Multispeciality hospital in Lajpat Nagar, New Delhi. The medical was a smooth & properly managed process. The staff was helpful took hardly 3 hours to complete all the test. Now the only thing pending for us was PCC and that needs to be done by Bangalore (Didn't know that we could've got it done in Delhi). Came back to Bangalore on 26th and booked the appointment for 27th September. Got the duly signed PCC within an hour from PSK Lalbagh, Bangalore. Re-verified all the information again and re-checked the documents and lodged the Visa after updating the application with Medical & PCC in it and on 29th September. Happy us!!
> 
> *"WAIT.. WAIT.. WAIT.."*
> The ultimate waiting period started and the nervousness, anxiety, anger and I don't want other emotions were crawling on my skin. I became a stalker of VISA & immitracker pages :ranger:, my wife was worried to see me like that, therefore, she decided to take me to her hometown for a vacation and it worked, we enjoyed a lot with family members. But my nervousness was still there and I don't want to give any chance, so uploaded Form 1221 & many to one name notarized document for my wife by end of October.
> The luck was with us as DHA speedup the process, August & September applicants started getting their grants in no time.
> 
> *"THE DREAM BECOME REALITY"*
> On 11th December, I woke up really early and right away checked mail assuming that we have received our Grant but no success. I never felt like that and I was sure we received our Grant but I was wrong but as they say "Bhagwaan Ke Ghar Der Hai Andher Nahi", the very next day we got our Grant. Woohooo..... :cheer2: It was a heartwarming mail, the golden mail that every PR aspirant wait from the day they decide to migrate. We were happy, shocked, surprised, emotional altogether but in the end, we are satisfied with the time we spent on the overall process. The wait, the hardship, the compromises we made to reach this stage is worth it.
> 
> Now, we are taking the time to plan to move to Australia. Trying to get employment for both of us before we make our move and give our best to move by March 2019. lane:
> 
> I thank each and every member on this forum who help me at each stage of PR. From Document collection to PTE, from ACS to EOI and finally till Application Lodging. Without you, it wouldn't have been possible. :grouphug:
> I wish all you all the best and wish you will get your grant ASAP. Good luck and see you in Aussie Land. :high5:
> 
> I'll be here to answer queries and help members, reach out to me via posts or DM.
> One personal suggestion, please upload all the documents upfront before while lodging and do not wait for CO.
> 
> Will share Documents which we uploaded in another post.
> *Note: I'm not a MARA agent if you need an expert to advise talk to our seniors or contact registered MARA agent for help!
> *




Very well done mate. Encouraging one. Good luck with your job search.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Thank you so much. 


Pnarang3 said:


> Very well done mate. Encouraging one. Good luck with your job search.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

ankur14 said:


> I know I am late but as promised, finally writing to share my journey of Australia PR.
> 
> *"THE THOUGHT OF IMMIGRATION"*
> Approximately a year back, my wife & I were discussing to settle down outside of India. We gave this Idea a lot of time to sync in and one fine day decided to move to Canada, without doing any research about the process, job market. It took us 1 or so month to realize that we were shooting arrows in dark. Later we dropped the plan to migrate to Canada or any other country as we didn't have that kind of money to invest in immigration.
> 
> *"CHANGE IN PLAN"*
> By end of January 2018, we were again discussing the immigration (Stubborn)  and this time we didn't want to take any action without proper research. So my wife & I started our research on both Canada & Australia. Additionally, our family & friends helped us a lot to come to the conclusion that Australia is our dreamland.  The shift from Canada to Australia was based on many criteria's like Job Market, Cost of Living, HealthCare, Lifestyle, Weather, etc. but most important was the distance from India (Flights are shorter as compared to Canada)
> 
> *"FUN BEGINS"*
> It took us another 2 months to come up with a plan and the steps required to execute it. The first step was to decide whether we want to hire Agent or do self-service. And after talking to N number of MARA agents & Consultants, we decided we can do it by ourselves since the process seems straightforward to us and we find it easy for our case. Next step was to decide whom to make the primary applicant and it was straightforward too but initial assessment reports from 1 of the consultants helped us to decide that my wife will be primary applicant
> *My Wife: BCA+MCA & working as Software Engineering in the same company from starting.
> Me: B.tech (Electronics) & working as Software Engineering and changed 3 companies.
> *Step 3 was to decide the ANZSCO and we narrowed down to 261312 & 261313. Software Engineering (261313) was more relevant to both of our experiences, hence went ahead with it. We spent almost 50% our time of days of April & May months for above steps plus to prepare for PTE, collect documents for ACS.
> And finally booked PTE exam for both of us and scheduled the exam for 5th May 2018. Meanwhile, we continued collecting documents like RnR, Statutory Declaration, UG & PG transcripts, Degree, etc.
> 
> *"NOTHING IS AVAILABLE EASILY"*
> The first setback for us was when my wife missed the desired 20 points for English just by 3 marks in Writing. She was devastated but determined to clear the exam and hence booked the exam again in 10 days and voila, she cleared PTE with flying marks and secured 20 points for English. I was lucky that I got the desired marks in 1st attempt.
> 
> *"WAIT GAME IS ON"*
> Collected all the documents by end of May and submitted ACS for my wife by 6th June and a week later submitted my ACS as well. Had a confusion due to my wife's different names in documents, mailed the CO for ACS and clarified with her. She responded clearly and asked us to upload the name change document and we were good to go. We used PayPal for paying for both of our ACS assessment. The wait begins from this point. :fingerscrossed: :ranger:
> We waited for almost 2 months to receive both of our ACS positive assessment and on 1st August we were ready to submit EOI.
> 
> *Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Education) + 5 (Experience) + 20 (English) + 5 (Partner Skills)*
> 
> *"EOI SUBMITTED & INVITED"*
> On 2nd August, we submitted EOI for 189 & 190 (VIC & NSW). After a month, I got a call at 5:30 am IST and it was my mother. She was congratulating me as I became Uncle (My brother & sister-in-law blessed with a baby boy) :cheer2:
> Another week passed and yessss....... we received our invite on 11th September to apply for 189 PR visa.
> September become my favourite month of the year after getting above 2 good news and it becomes more special when we got our grant so early as we applied in the same month.
> 
> *"TIME TO LODGE"*
> We were nervous to lodged initially as we had to provide a lot of information and documentation so we took time. Spent another 1 week to collect & prepare all the pending documents like Form 80, Form 1221, got the required documents notarized and other things. during this period, we went to Delhi to meet our families and decided to do medical in Delhi itself. On 18th September, we finished our application and went for Medical on 20th September in Max Multispeciality hospital in Lajpat Nagar, New Delhi. The medical was a smooth & properly managed process. The staff was helpful took hardly 3 hours to complete all the test. Now the only thing pending for us was PCC and that needs to be done by Bangalore (Didn't know that we could've got it done in Delhi). Came back to Bangalore on 26th and booked the appointment for 27th September. Got the duly signed PCC within an hour from PSK Lalbagh, Bangalore. Re-verified all the information again and re-checked the documents and lodged the Visa after updating the application with Medical & PCC in it and on 29th September. Happy us!!
> 
> *"WAIT.. WAIT.. WAIT.."*
> The ultimate waiting period started and the nervousness, anxiety, anger and I don't want other emotions were crawling on my skin. I became a stalker of VISA & immitracker pages :ranger:, my wife was worried to see me like that, therefore, she decided to take me to her hometown for a vacation and it worked, we enjoyed a lot with family members. But my nervousness was still there and I don't want to give any chance, so uploaded Form 1221 & many to one name notarized document for my wife by end of October.
> The luck was with us as DHA speedup the process, August & September applicants started getting their grants in no time.
> 
> *"THE DREAM BECOME REALITY"*
> On 11th December, I woke up really early and right away checked mail assuming that we have received our Grant but no success. I never felt like that and I was sure we received our Grant but I was wrong but as they say "Bhagwaan Ke Ghar Der Hai Andher Nahi", the very next day we got our Grant. Woohooo..... :cheer2: It was a heartwarming mail, the golden mail that every PR aspirant wait from the day they decide to migrate. We were happy, shocked, surprised, emotional altogether but in the end, we are satisfied with the time we spent on the overall process. The wait, the hardship, the compromises we made to reach this stage is worth it.
> 
> Now, we are taking the time to plan to move to Australia. Trying to get employment for both of us before we make our move and give our best to move by March 2019. lane:
> 
> I thank each and every member on this forum who help me at each stage of PR. From Document collection to PTE, from ACS to EOI and finally till Application Lodging. Without you, it wouldn't have been possible. :grouphug:
> I wish all you all the best and wish you will get your grant ASAP. Good luck and see you in Aussie Land. :high5:
> 
> I'll be here to answer queries and help members, reach out to me via posts or DM.
> One personal suggestion, please upload all the documents upfront before while lodging and do not wait for CO.
> 
> Will share Documents which we uploaded in another post.
> *Note: I'm not a MARA agent if you need an expert to advise talk to our seniors or contact registered MARA agent for help!
> *


Hey quite a journey, and did you remove your timelines . All the best for rest of the journey.


----------



## balaaspire17

ankur14 said:


> Thank you




 Look forward to your another post for the documents list. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Hahaha.. No, i have used it.  thanks a lot buddy. All the best to you too. 


intruder_ said:


> Hey quite a journey, and did you remove your timelines . All the best for rest of the journey.


----------



## ankur14

Its on the way. 


balaaspire17 said:


> Look forward to your another post for the documents list. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

ankur14 said:


> I know I am late but as promised, finally writing to share my journey of Australia PR.
> 
> *"THE THOUGHT OF IMMIGRATION"*
> Approximately a year back, my wife & I were discussing to settle down outside of India. We gave this Idea a lot of time to sync in and one fine day decided to move to Canada, without doing any research about the process, job market. It took us 1 or so month to realize that we were shooting arrows in dark. Later we dropped the plan to migrate to Canada or any other country as we didn't have that kind of money to invest in immigration.
> 
> *"CHANGE IN PLAN"*
> By end of January 2018, we were again discussing the immigration (Stubborn)  and this time we didn't want to take any action without proper research. So my wife & I started our research on both Canada & Australia. Additionally, our family & friends helped us a lot to come to the conclusion that Australia is our dreamland.  The shift from Canada to Australia was based on many criteria's like Job Market, Cost of Living, HealthCare, Lifestyle, Weather, etc. but most important was the distance from India (Flights are shorter as compared to Canada)
> 
> *"FUN BEGINS"*
> It took us another 2 months to come up with a plan and the steps required to execute it. The first step was to decide whether we want to hire Agent or do self-service. And after talking to N number of MARA agents & Consultants, we decided we can do it by ourselves since the process seems straightforward to us and we find it easy for our case. Next step was to decide whom to make the primary applicant and it was straightforward too but initial assessment reports from 1 of the consultants helped us to decide that my wife will be primary applicant
> *My Wife: BCA+MCA & working as Software Engineering in the same company from starting.
> Me: B.tech (Electronics) & working as Software Engineering and changed 3 companies.
> *Step 3 was to decide the ANZSCO and we narrowed down to 261312 & 261313. Software Engineering (261313) was more relevant to both of our experiences, hence went ahead with it. We spent almost 50% our time of days of April & May months for above steps plus to prepare for PTE, collect documents for ACS.
> And finally booked PTE exam for both of us and scheduled the exam for 5th May 2018. Meanwhile, we continued collecting documents like RnR, Statutory Declaration, UG & PG transcripts, Degree, etc.
> 
> *"NOTHING IS AVAILABLE EASILY"*
> The first setback for us was when my wife missed the desired 20 points for English just by 3 marks in Writing. She was devastated but determined to clear the exam and hence booked the exam again in 10 days and voila, she cleared PTE with flying marks and secured 20 points for English. I was lucky that I got the desired marks in 1st attempt.
> 
> *"WAIT GAME IS ON"*
> Collected all the documents by end of May and submitted ACS for my wife by 6th June and a week later submitted my ACS as well. Had a confusion due to my wife's different names in documents, mailed the CO for ACS and clarified with her. She responded clearly and asked us to upload the name change document and we were good to go. We used PayPal for paying for both of our ACS assessment. The wait begins from this point. :fingerscrossed: :ranger:
> We waited for almost 2 months to receive both of our ACS positive assessment and on 1st August we were ready to submit EOI.
> 
> *Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Education) + 5 (Experience) + 20 (English) + 5 (Partner Skills)*
> 
> *"EOI SUBMITTED & INVITED"*
> On 2nd August, we submitted EOI for 189 & 190 (VIC & NSW). After a month, I got a call at 5:30 am IST and it was my mother. She was congratulating me as I became Uncle (My brother & sister-in-law blessed with a baby boy) :cheer2:
> Another week passed and yessss....... we received our invite on 11th September to apply for 189 PR visa.
> September become my favourite month of the year after getting above 2 good news and it becomes more special when we got our grant so early as we applied in the same month.
> 
> *"TIME TO LODGE"*
> We were nervous to lodged initially as we had to provide a lot of information and documentation so we took time. Spent another 1 week to collect & prepare all the pending documents like Form 80, Form 1221, got the required documents notarized and other things. during this period, we went to Delhi to meet our families and decided to do medical in Delhi itself. On 18th September, we finished our application and went for Medical on 20th September in Max Multispeciality hospital in Lajpat Nagar, New Delhi. The medical was a smooth & properly managed process. The staff was helpful took hardly 3 hours to complete all the test. Now the only thing pending for us was PCC and that needs to be done by Bangalore (Didn't know that we could've got it done in Delhi). Came back to Bangalore on 26th and booked the appointment for 27th September. Got the duly signed PCC within an hour from PSK Lalbagh, Bangalore. Re-verified all the information again and re-checked the documents and lodged the Visa after updating the application with Medical & PCC in it and on 29th September. Happy us!!
> 
> *"WAIT.. WAIT.. WAIT.."*
> The ultimate waiting period started and the nervousness, anxiety, anger and I don't want other emotions were crawling on my skin. I became a stalker of VISA & immitracker pages :ranger:, my wife was worried to see me like that, therefore, she decided to take me to her hometown for a vacation and it worked, we enjoyed a lot with family members. But my nervousness was still there and I don't want to give any chance, so uploaded Form 1221 & many to one name notarized document for my wife by end of October.
> The luck was with us as DHA speedup the process, August & September applicants started getting their grants in no time.
> 
> *"THE DREAM BECOME REALITY"*
> On 11th December, I woke up really early and right away checked mail assuming that we have received our Grant but no success. I never felt like that and I was sure we received our Grant but I was wrong but as they say "Bhagwaan Ke Ghar Der Hai Andher Nahi", the very next day we got our Grant. Woohooo..... :cheer2: It was a heartwarming mail, the golden mail that every PR aspirant wait from the day they decide to migrate. We were happy, shocked, surprised, emotional altogether but in the end, we are satisfied with the time we spent on the overall process. The wait, the hardship, the compromises we made to reach this stage is worth it.
> 
> Now, we are taking the time to plan to move to Australia. Trying to get employment for both of us before we make our move and give our best to move by March 2019. lane:
> 
> I thank each and every member on this forum who help me at each stage of PR. From Document collection to PTE, from ACS to EOI and finally till Application Lodging. Without you, it wouldn't have been possible. :grouphug:
> I wish all you all the best and wish you will get your grant ASAP. Good luck and see you in Aussie Land. :high5:
> 
> I'll be here to answer queries and help members, reach out to me via posts or DM.
> One personal suggestion, please upload all the documents upfront before while lodging and do not wait for CO.
> 
> Will share Documents which we uploaded in another post.
> *Note: I'm not a MARA agent if you need an expert to advise talk to our seniors or contact registered MARA agent for help!
> *


Really happy reading about your journey. Most of us are going through the same. Wish all the fellow aspirants good luck  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

ankur14 said:


> I know I am late but as promised, finally writing to share my journey of Australia PR.
> 
> *"THE THOUGHT OF IMMIGRATION"*
> Approximately a year back, my wife & I were discussing to settle down outside of India. We gave this Idea a lot of time to sync in and one fine day decided to move to Canada, without doing any research about the process, job market. It took us 1 or so month to realize that we were shooting arrows in dark. Later we dropped the plan to migrate to Canada or any other country as we didn't have that kind of money to invest in immigration.
> 
> *"CHANGE IN PLAN"*
> By end of January 2018, we were again discussing the immigration (Stubborn)  and this time we didn't want to take any action without proper research. So my wife & I started our research on both Canada & Australia. Additionally, our family & friends helped us a lot to come to the conclusion that Australia is our dreamland.  The shift from Canada to Australia was based on many criteria's like Job Market, Cost of Living, HealthCare, Lifestyle, Weather, etc. but most important was the distance from India (Flights are shorter as compared to Canada)
> 
> *"FUN BEGINS"*
> It took us another 2 months to come up with a plan and the steps required to execute it. The first step was to decide whether we want to hire Agent or do self-service. And after talking to N number of MARA agents & Consultants, we decided we can do it by ourselves since the process seems straightforward to us and we find it easy for our case. Next step was to decide whom to make the primary applicant and it was straightforward too but initial assessment reports from 1 of the consultants helped us to decide that my wife will be primary applicant
> *My Wife: BCA+MCA & working as Software Engineering in the same company from starting.
> Me: B.tech (Electronics) & working as Software Engineering and changed 3 companies.
> *Step 3 was to decide the ANZSCO and we narrowed down to 261312 & 261313. Software Engineering (261313) was more relevant to both of our experiences, hence went ahead with it. We spent almost 50% our time of days of April & May months for above steps plus to prepare for PTE, collect documents for ACS.
> And finally booked PTE exam for both of us and scheduled the exam for 5th May 2018. Meanwhile, we continued collecting documents like RnR, Statutory Declaration, UG & PG transcripts, Degree, etc.
> 
> *"NOTHING IS AVAILABLE EASILY"*
> The first setback for us was when my wife missed the desired 20 points for English just by 3 marks in Writing. She was devastated but determined to clear the exam and hence booked the exam again in 10 days and voila, she cleared PTE with flying marks and secured 20 points for English. I was lucky that I got the desired marks in 1st attempt.
> 
> *"WAIT GAME IS ON"*
> Collected all the documents by end of May and submitted ACS for my wife by 6th June and a week later submitted my ACS as well. Had a confusion due to my wife's different names in documents, mailed the CO for ACS and clarified with her. She responded clearly and asked us to upload the name change document and we were good to go. We used PayPal for paying for both of our ACS assessment. The wait begins from this point. :fingerscrossed: :ranger:
> We waited for almost 2 months to receive both of our ACS positive assessment and on 1st August we were ready to submit EOI.
> 
> *Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Education) + 5 (Experience) + 20 (English) + 5 (Partner Skills)*
> 
> *"EOI SUBMITTED & INVITED"*
> On 2nd August, we submitted EOI for 189 & 190 (VIC & NSW). After a month, I got a call at 5:30 am IST and it was my mother. She was congratulating me as I became Uncle (My brother & sister-in-law blessed with a baby boy) :cheer2:
> Another week passed and yessss....... we received our invite on 11th September to apply for 189 PR visa.
> September become my favourite month of the year after getting above 2 good news and it becomes more special when we got our grant so early as we applied in the same month.
> 
> *"TIME TO LODGE"*
> We were nervous to lodged initially as we had to provide a lot of information and documentation so we took time. Spent another 1 week to collect & prepare all the pending documents like Form 80, Form 1221, got the required documents notarized and other things. during this period, we went to Delhi to meet our families and decided to do medical in Delhi itself. On 18th September, we finished our application and went for Medical on 20th September in Max Multispeciality hospital in Lajpat Nagar, New Delhi. The medical was a smooth & properly managed process. The staff was helpful took hardly 3 hours to complete all the test. Now the only thing pending for us was PCC and that needs to be done by Bangalore (Didn't know that we could've got it done in Delhi). Came back to Bangalore on 26th and booked the appointment for 27th September. Got the duly signed PCC within an hour from PSK Lalbagh, Bangalore. Re-verified all the information again and re-checked the documents and lodged the Visa after updating the application with Medical & PCC in it and on 29th September. Happy us!!
> 
> *"WAIT.. WAIT.. WAIT.."*
> The ultimate waiting period started and the nervousness, anxiety, anger and I don't want other emotions were crawling on my skin. I became a stalker of VISA & immitracker pages :ranger:, my wife was worried to see me like that, therefore, she decided to take me to her hometown for a vacation and it worked, we enjoyed a lot with family members. But my nervousness was still there and I don't want to give any chance, so uploaded Form 1221 & many to one name notarized document for my wife by end of October.
> The luck was with us as DHA speedup the process, August & September applicants started getting their grants in no time.
> 
> *"THE DREAM BECOME REALITY"*
> On 11th December, I woke up really early and right away checked mail assuming that we have received our Grant but no success. I never felt like that and I was sure we received our Grant but I was wrong but as they say "Bhagwaan Ke Ghar Der Hai Andher Nahi", the very next day we got our Grant. Woohooo..... :cheer2: It was a heartwarming mail, the golden mail that every PR aspirant wait from the day they decide to migrate. We were happy, shocked, surprised, emotional altogether but in the end, we are satisfied with the time we spent on the overall process. The wait, the hardship, the compromises we made to reach this stage is worth it.
> 
> Now, we are taking the time to plan to move to Australia. Trying to get employment for both of us before we make our move and give our best to move by March 2019. lane:
> 
> I thank each and every member on this forum who help me at each stage of PR. From Document collection to PTE, from ACS to EOI and finally till Application Lodging. Without you, it wouldn't have been possible. :grouphug:
> I wish all you all the best and wish you will get your grant ASAP. Good luck and see you in Aussie Land. :high5:
> 
> I'll be here to answer queries and help members, reach out to me via posts or DM.
> One personal suggestion, please upload all the documents upfront before while lodging and do not wait for CO.
> 
> Will share Documents which we uploaded in another post.
> *Note: I'm not a MARA agent if you need an expert to advise talk to our seniors or contact registered MARA agent for help!
> *


WoW! What a journey! Congratulations and best wishes for your journey ahead!


----------



## wrecker

rkhalid said:


> thanks for clarification.. what i am trying to understand is how one will get to know that his/her case is IACM stage like do they trigger any email in which we gets to know ? or its just the extended wait time in which one speculates that the application has been sent to IACM stage..
> 
> also the facial recognitiont thing is done for what ? language twst results ?! why


You get an email with subject line Immi Assessment Commence Mail (Full form of IACM) from the office where your application is being processed. IACM is coined term for this forum. It is not an official term. 

There is no clear reason or process as to what they do with such cases. As PrettyIsotonic said IACM may undergo ASIO security checks, immigration checks, other departmental verifications, employment verifications etc... You don't have to do anything about it. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

*Australia PR - Documents Uploaded*

Hi All,

Here is the list of documents I have uploaded for the ACS & Visa Application.

*ACS:*

Main Applicant - 
1. UG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
2. PG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
3. Passport with all Visa stamps - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
4. Name Change Affidavit + Gazette - (Colored Copy + Notarized) 
5. Company 1 Experience Letter (RnR) - (Colored Copy + Notarized)

Dependant - 
1. UG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
2. Passport with all Visa stamps - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
3. Company 1 Experience Letter (RnR) - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
4. Company 2 Statutory Declaration - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
5. Company 2 Relieving Letter - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
6. PaySlips - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
Didn't claim experience for the current company, hence didn't provide any doc for that.

*Visa Application:*

Main Applicant - Only coloured documents.
1. All the 5 documents provided for ACS without any Notary
2. Consolidated Payslips (1 for each quarter)
3. Consolidated Payslips of Onsite tenure (All)
4. Consolidated Appraisal/Hike Letters (All)
5. PF Statement (Superannuation)
6. Consolidated all ITRV
7. Consolidated Form 26AS
8. Form 16 for each year
9. ACS Assessment
10. PTE Score Report
11. Consolidated Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
12. Consolidated Onsite Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
13. Onsite TaxReturn Statement
14. Form80
15. Form1221
16. PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
17. Company ID Card
18. PCC
19. Aadhaar Card (Indian National ID Card)
20. PAN Card (Another ID Card)
21. 10th Marksheet (DOB proof)
22. Partner's ACS assessment
23. Partner's PTE Score report
24. Partner's 10th Marksheet (DOB proof)
25. Partner's PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
26. Partner's Passport
27. Many to One name Affidavit (Stamped & Notarized)
28. Passport Size photograph

Dependant - Only coloured documents.
1. All the top 5 documents provided for ACS without any Notary
2. Consolidated Payslips for all companies (1 for each quarter)
3. Appraisal/Hike Letters for all companies separately
4. PF Statement for all companies separately (Superannuation)
5. Consolidated all ITRV
6. Consolidated Form 26AS
7. ACS Assessment
8. PTE Score Report
9. Consolidated Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
10. Form80
11. Form1221
12. PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
13. Current Company ID Card
14. PCC
15. Aadhaar Card (Indian National ID Card)
16. PAN Card (Another ID Card)
17. 10th Marksheet (Date of Birth proof)
18. Marriage Certificate
19. 3 marriage ritual pictures
20. Rent/Lease Agreement containing our names
21. Relieving Letter from previous 2 companies separately
22. Current Company Contract
23. Passport Size photograph

I think I have provided the list of all the documents but if you think I've missed any required document, please do tell in the comments. 
The motive of this post is to help the members who are yet to apply and help those who has already applied and want to validate their documents.


----------



## ankur14

vamsi01986 said:


> Really happy reading about your journey. Most of us are going through the same. Wish all the fellow aspirants good luck
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot, Vamsi. Yes, good luck to all the aspirants and help will always be given on this forum.  So keep asking questions and clarify your doubts.


----------



## ankur14

atifiqbal1985 said:


> WoW! What a journey! Congratulations and best wishes for your journey ahead!


Thanks a lot, Atif. All the best to you for your future.


----------



## Rupi2cool

Congratulations to all those who are receiving their grants... Hope everyone get their grants soon( especially those who got CO contact and who crossed 70 days...) and praying for October's submission.... as I m one of them...


----------



## Creation2683

CO contact

I have CO contact on 10 December for more employment proof. <*SNIP*>
Submitted all required documents...now waiting & only waiting 🙄🤔🤔🤔

EOI Lodged: 27/03/2018 (75 points)

ITA: 11/8/2018
Visa Lodged: 07/09/2018
Medicals: 10/09/2018 
PCC (INDIA):23/06/20


----------



## shekar.ym

kritad said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received direct grant today. Thanks this forum and expatforum community for being so helpful to every imgrants.
> 
> My detail is as followed:
> 233911 Aeronautical engineer
> 75pts
> ITA: 11Sep18
> Lodged: 14Sep18 (all docs uploaded upfront)
> Grant: 14Dec18



congrats and good luck


----------



## mike129

Creation2683 said:


> CO contact
> 
> I have CO contact on 10 December for more employment proof. <*SNIP*>
> Submitted all required documents...now waiting & only waiting 🙄🤔🤔🤔
> 
> EOI Lodged: 27/03/2018 (75 points)
> 
> ITA: 11/8/2018
> Visa Lodged: 07/09/2018
> Medicals: 10/09/2018
> PCC (INDIA):23/06/20


What kind of documents did she request for employment proof? and what did u provide initially?


----------



## Usha Balla

Creation2683 said:


> CO contact
> 
> I have CO contact on 10 December for more employment proof. <*SNIP*>
> Submitted all required documents...now waiting & only waiting 🙄🤔🤔🤔
> 
> EOI Lodged: 27/03/2018 (75 points)
> 
> ITA: 11/8/2018
> Visa Lodged: 07/09/2018
> Medicals: 10/09/2018
> PCC (INDIA):23/06/20


Hey
Exactly my case. CO is Lisa from Adelaide. 
More proof of employment. Contacted on 7th Nov. 
No response post submission.


----------



## shekar.ym

navdusaj said:


> By the Grace of God, me, my husband and 2 kids also got grant today. The journey was pretty adventurous.
> 
> Visa Filled on : 1st Sept.
> DG


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

ankur14 said:


> I know I am late but as promised, finally writing to share my journey of Australia PR.
> 
> *"THE THOUGHT OF IMMIGRATION"*
> Approximately a year back, my wife & I were discussing to settle down outside of India. We gave this Idea a lot of time to sync in and one fine day decided to move to Canada, without doing any research about the process, job market. It took us 1 or so month to realize that we were shooting arrows in dark. Later we dropped the plan to migrate to Canada or any other country as we didn't have that kind of money to invest in immigration.
> 
> *"CHANGE IN PLAN"*
> By end of January 2018, we were again discussing the immigration (Stubborn)  and this time we didn't want to take any action without proper research. So my wife & I started our research on both Canada & Australia. Additionally, our family & friends helped us a lot to come to the conclusion that Australia is our dreamland.  The shift from Canada to Australia was based on many criteria's like Job Market, Cost of Living, HealthCare, Lifestyle, Weather, etc. but most important was the distance from India (Flights are shorter as compared to Canada)
> 
> *"FUN BEGINS"*
> It took us another 2 months to come up with a plan and the steps required to execute it. The first step was to decide whether we want to hire Agent or do self-service. And after talking to N number of MARA agents & Consultants, we decided we can do it by ourselves since the process seems straightforward to us and we find it easy for our case. Next step was to decide whom to make the primary applicant and it was straightforward too but initial assessment reports from 1 of the consultants helped us to decide that my wife will be primary applicant
> *My Wife: BCA+MCA & working as Software Engineering in the same company from starting.
> Me: B.tech (Electronics) & working as Software Engineering and changed 3 companies.
> *Step 3 was to decide the ANZSCO and we narrowed down to 261312 & 261313. Software Engineering (261313) was more relevant to both of our experiences, hence went ahead with it. We spent almost 50% our time of days of April & May months for above steps plus to prepare for PTE, collect documents for ACS.
> And finally booked PTE exam for both of us and scheduled the exam for 5th May 2018. Meanwhile, we continued collecting documents like RnR, Statutory Declaration, UG & PG transcripts, Degree, etc.
> 
> *"NOTHING IS AVAILABLE EASILY"*
> The first setback for us was when my wife missed the desired 20 points for English just by 3 marks in Writing. She was devastated but determined to clear the exam and hence booked the exam again in 10 days and voila, she cleared PTE with flying marks and secured 20 points for English. I was lucky that I got the desired marks in 1st attempt.
> 
> *"WAIT GAME IS ON"*
> Collected all the documents by end of May and submitted ACS for my wife by 6th June and a week later submitted my ACS as well. Had a confusion due to my wife's different names in documents, mailed the CO for ACS and clarified with her. She responded clearly and asked us to upload the name change document and we were good to go. We used PayPal for paying for both of our ACS assessment. The wait begins from this point. :fingerscrossed: :ranger:
> We waited for almost 2 months to receive both of our ACS positive assessment and on 1st August we were ready to submit EOI.
> 
> *Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Education) + 5 (Experience) + 20 (English) + 5 (Partner Skills)*
> 
> *"EOI SUBMITTED & INVITED"*
> On 2nd August, we submitted EOI for 189 & 190 (VIC & NSW). After a month, I got a call at 5:30 am IST and it was my mother. She was congratulating me as I became Uncle (My brother & sister-in-law blessed with a baby boy) :cheer2:
> Another week passed and yessss....... we received our invite on 11th September to apply for 189 PR visa.
> September become my favourite month of the year after getting above 2 good news and it becomes more special when we got our grant so early as we applied in the same month.
> 
> *"TIME TO LODGE"*
> We were nervous to lodged initially as we had to provide a lot of information and documentation so we took time. Spent another 1 week to collect & prepare all the pending documents like Form 80, Form 1221, got the required documents notarized and other things. during this period, we went to Delhi to meet our families and decided to do medical in Delhi itself. On 18th September, we finished our application and went for Medical on 20th September in Max Multispeciality hospital in Lajpat Nagar, New Delhi. The medical was a smooth & properly managed process. The staff was helpful took hardly 3 hours to complete all the test. Now the only thing pending for us was PCC and that needs to be done by Bangalore (Didn't know that we could've got it done in Delhi). Came back to Bangalore on 26th and booked the appointment for 27th September. Got the duly signed PCC within an hour from PSK Lalbagh, Bangalore. Re-verified all the information again and re-checked the documents and lodged the Visa after updating the application with Medical & PCC in it and on 29th September. Happy us!!
> 
> *"WAIT.. WAIT.. WAIT.."*
> The ultimate waiting period started and the nervousness, anxiety, anger and I don't want other emotions were crawling on my skin. I became a stalker of VISA & immitracker pages :ranger:, my wife was worried to see me like that, therefore, she decided to take me to her hometown for a vacation and it worked, we enjoyed a lot with family members. But my nervousness was still there and I don't want to give any chance, so uploaded Form 1221 & many to one name notarized document for my wife by end of October.
> The luck was with us as DHA speedup the process, August & September applicants started getting their grants in no time.
> 
> *"THE DREAM BECOME REALITY"*
> On 11th December, I woke up really early and right away checked mail assuming that we have received our Grant but no success. I never felt like that and I was sure we received our Grant but I was wrong but as they say "Bhagwaan Ke Ghar Der Hai Andher Nahi", the very next day we got our Grant. Woohooo..... :cheer2: It was a heartwarming mail, the golden mail that every PR aspirant wait from the day they decide to migrate. We were happy, shocked, surprised, emotional altogether but in the end, we are satisfied with the time we spent on the overall process. The wait, the hardship, the compromises we made to reach this stage is worth it.
> 
> Now, we are taking the time to plan to move to Australia. Trying to get employment for both of us before we make our move and give our best to move by March 2019. lane:
> 
> I thank each and every member on this forum who help me at each stage of PR. From Document collection to PTE, from ACS to EOI and finally till Application Lodging. Without you, it wouldn't have been possible. :grouphug:
> I wish all you all the best and wish you will get your grant ASAP. Good luck and see you in Aussie Land. :high5:
> 
> I'll be here to answer queries and help members, reach out to me via posts or DM.
> One personal suggestion, please upload all the documents upfront before while lodging and do not wait for CO.
> 
> Will share Documents which we uploaded in another post.
> *Note: I'm not a MARA agent if you need an expert to advise talk to our seniors or contact registered MARA agent for help!
> *


thanks for sharing..good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is the list of documents I have uploaded for the ACS & Visa Application.
> 
> *ACS:*
> 
> Main Applicant -
> 1. UG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 2. PG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 3. Passport with all Visa stamps - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 4. Name Change Affidavit + Gazette - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 5. Company 1 Experience Letter (RnR) - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 
> Dependant -
> 1. UG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 2. Passport with all Visa stamps - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 3. Company 1 Experience Letter (RnR) - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 4. Company 2 Statutory Declaration - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 5. Company 2 Relieving Letter - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 6. PaySlips - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> Didn't claim experience for the current company, hence didn't provide any doc for that.
> 
> *Visa Application:*
> 
> Main Applicant - Only coloured documents.
> 1. All the 5 documents provided for ACS without any Notary
> 2. Consolidated Payslips (1 for each quarter)
> 3. Consolidated Payslips of Onsite tenure (All)
> 4. Consolidated Appraisal/Hike Letters (All)
> 5. PF Statement (Superannuation)
> 6. Consolidated all ITRV
> 7. Consolidated Form 26AS
> 8. Form 16 for each year
> 9. ACS Assessment
> 10. PTE Score Report
> 11. Consolidated Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
> 12. Consolidated Onsite Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
> 13. Onsite TaxReturn Statement
> 14. Form80
> 15. Form1221
> 16. PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
> 17. Company ID Card
> 18. PCC
> 19. Aadhaar Card (Indian National ID Card)
> 20. PAN Card (Another ID Card)
> 21. 10th Marksheet (DOB proof)
> 22. Partner's ACS assessment
> 23. Partner's PTE Score report
> 24. Partner's 10th Marksheet (DOB proof)
> 25. Partner's PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
> 26. Partner's Passport
> 27. Many to One name Affidavit (Stamped & Notarized)
> 28. Passport Size photograph
> 
> Dependant - Only coloured documents.
> 1. All the top 5 documents provided for ACS without any Notary
> 2. Consolidated Payslips for all companies (1 for each quarter)
> 3. Appraisal/Hike Letters for all companies separately
> 4. PF Statement for all companies separately (Superannuation)
> 5. Consolidated all ITRV
> 6. Consolidated Form 26AS
> 7. ACS Assessment
> 8. PTE Score Report
> 9. Consolidated Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
> 10. Form80
> 11. Form1221
> 12. PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
> 13. Current Company ID Card
> 14. PCC
> 15. Aadhaar Card (Indian National ID Card)
> 16. PAN Card (Another ID Card)
> 17. 10th Marksheet (Date of Birth proof)
> 18. Marriage Certificate
> 19. 3 marriage ritual pictures
> 20. Rent/Lease Agreement containing our names
> 21. Relieving Letter from previous 2 companies separately
> 22. Current Company Contract
> 23. Passport Size photograph
> 
> I think I have provided the list of all the documents but if you think I've missed any required document, please do tell in the comments.
> The motive of this post is to help the members who are yet to apply and help those who has already applied and want to validate their documents.



thanks for taking time to write this...good luck


----------



## arrieshc

Hi All,
As being a silent observer of expat forum for all PR activities, I received my direct visa grant yesterday for Developer Programmer for 75 points.

I did not receive any CO contact.

Please find my timelines for your reference,
Mar 2018 : EOI filing with 65 points
June 2018 : EOI updated with 75 points(PTE 20 points)
Aug 2018: Received both invitations(189 & 190). Withdrew 190 invitation
Documents upload
Sep end 2018 : Visa fees paid
Dec mid 2018 : Visa Grant

Thanka expat forum for all the help and support.
And those waiting for grant, be positive, have faith in God and have patience.


THANKS,
ARRIESH


----------



## Prakash123

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is the list of documents I have uploaded for the ACS & Visa Application.
> 
> *ACS:*
> 
> Main Applicant -
> 1. UG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 2. PG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 3. Passport with all Visa stamps - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 4. Name Change Affidavit + Gazette - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 5. Company 1 Experience Letter (RnR) - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 
> Dependant -
> 1. UG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 2. Passport with all Visa stamps - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 3. Company 1 Experience Letter (RnR) - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 4. Company 2 Statutory Declaration - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 5. Company 2 Relieving Letter - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 6. PaySlips - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> Didn't claim experience for the current company, hence didn't provide any doc for that.
> 
> *Visa Application:*
> 
> Main Applicant - Only coloured documents.
> 1. All the 5 documents provided for ACS without any Notary
> 2. Consolidated Payslips (1 for each quarter)
> 3. Consolidated Payslips of Onsite tenure (All)
> 4. Consolidated Appraisal/Hike Letters (All)
> 5. PF Statement (Superannuation)
> 6. Consolidated all ITRV
> 7. Consolidated Form 26AS
> 8. Form 16 for each year
> 9. ACS Assessment
> 10. PTE Score Report
> 11. Consolidated Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
> 12. Consolidated Onsite Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
> 13. Onsite TaxReturn Statement
> 14. Form80
> 15. Form1221
> 16. PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
> 17. Company ID Card
> 18. PCC
> 19. Aadhaar Card (Indian National ID Card)
> 20. PAN Card (Another ID Card)
> 21. 10th Marksheet (DOB proof)
> 22. Partner's ACS assessment
> 23. Partner's PTE Score report
> 24. Partner's 10th Marksheet (DOB proof)
> 25. Partner's PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
> 26. Partner's Passport
> 27. Many to One name Affidavit (Stamped & Notarized)
> 28. Passport Size photograph
> 
> Dependant - Only coloured documents.
> 1. All the top 5 documents provided for ACS without any Notary
> 2. Consolidated Payslips for all companies (1 for each quarter)
> 3. Appraisal/Hike Letters for all companies separately
> 4. PF Statement for all companies separately (Superannuation)
> 5. Consolidated all ITRV
> 6. Consolidated Form 26AS
> 7. ACS Assessment
> 8. PTE Score Report
> 9. Consolidated Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
> 10. Form80
> 11. Form1221
> 12. PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
> 13. Current Company ID Card
> 14. PCC
> 15. Aadhaar Card (Indian National ID Card)
> 16. PAN Card (Another ID Card)
> 17. 10th Marksheet (Date of Birth proof)
> 18. Marriage Certificate
> 19. 3 marriage ritual pictures
> 20. Rent/Lease Agreement containing our names
> 21. Relieving Letter from previous 2 companies separately
> 22. Current Company Contract
> 23. Passport Size photograph
> 
> I think I have provided the list of all the documents but if you think I've missed any required document, please do tell in the comments.
> The motive of this post is to help the members who are yet to apply and help those who has already applied and want to validate their documents.


When is the best time to do PTE mail confirmation?? I meant before or after you apply for the visa?? Also, what is the procedure to send the scores and did you get pdf confirmation or just an email?


----------



## kiranAuspr

Hi Everyone,

I got ITA on 11th Dec 2018. I need some guidance on one of the issue that im facing.

While uploading document I realized that my wife’s name in birth certificate is not correct and it is a mandatory document in the portal. Her parents gave that name to the corporation office at the time of the birth but never got it changed.

But every other document including passport, drivers license, voters Id, pan card and sslc certificate has the correct name. 

With this below are my questions:

1. Should I get the name in the birth certificate changed?

2. There is a question in 189 visa for which asks “if you are known by a different name”. Should I mark this field as yes ?

3. Should I upload both birth certificates? New n old


I really appreciate if you can help me with this.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Karthik.

kiranAuspr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got ITA on 11th Dec 2018. I need some guidance on one of the issue that im facing.
> 
> While uploading document I realized that my wife’s name in birth certificate is not correct and it is a mandatory document in the portal. Her parents gave that name to the corporation office at the time of the birth but never got it changed.
> 
> But every other document including passport, drivers license, voters Id, pan card and sslc certificate has the correct name.
> 
> With this below are my questions:
> 
> 1. Should I get the name in the birth certificate changed?
> 
> 2. There is a question in 189 visa for which asks “if you are known by a different name”. Should I mark this field as yes ?
> 
> 3. Should I upload both birth certificates? New n old
> 
> 
> I really appreciate if you can help me with this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I would suggest try to get a new birth certificate with the correct name if that's possible

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kiranAuspr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got ITA on 11th Dec 2018. I need some guidance on one of the issue that im facing.
> 
> While uploading document I realized that my wife’s name in birth certificate is not correct and it is a mandatory document in the portal. Her parents gave that name to the corporation office at the time of the birth but never got it changed.
> 
> But every other document including passport, drivers license, voters Id, pan card and sslc certificate has the correct name.
> 
> With this below are my questions:
> 
> 1. Should I get the name in the birth certificate changed?
> 
> 2. There is a question in 189 visa for which asks “if you are known by a different name”. Should I mark this field as yes ?
> 
> 3. Should I upload both birth certificates? New n old
> 
> 
> I really appreciate if you can help me with this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I would answer Yes to all three of your questions. 

It might make things tedious for you, eg DHA asking for a PCC in that / including that first incorrect name too.


----------



## kiranAuspr

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would answer Yes to all three of your questions.
> 
> It might make things tedious for you, eg DHA asking for a PCC in that / including that first incorrect name too.


Getting PCC with the old name will be an impossible task because that name was never used for any other official purpose. The only document we have with the old name is the birth certificate. Even her school certificates have the correct name. Is this going to be a big issue?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kiranAuspr said:


> Getting PCC with the old name will be an impossible task because that name was never used for any other official purpose. The only document we have with the old name is the birth certificate. Even her school certificates have the correct name. Is this going to be a big issue?


Not sure mate, a good MARA agent with GSM visa experience from your country will likely have the best idea. 

I would suggest being transparent though regardless of the potential inconvenience.


----------



## Usha Balla

kiranAuspr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got ITA on 11th Dec 2018. I need some guidance on one of the issue that im facing.
> 
> While uploading document I realized that my wife’s name in birth certificate is not correct and it is a mandatory document in the portal. Her parents gave that name to the corporation office at the time of the birth but never got it changed.
> 
> But every other document including passport, drivers license, voters Id, pan card and sslc certificate has the correct name.
> 
> With this below are my questions:
> 
> 1. Should I get the name in the birth certificate changed?
> 
> 2. There is a question in 189 visa for which asks “if you are known by a different name”. Should I mark this field as yes ?
> 
> 3. Should I upload both birth certificates? New n old
> 
> 
> I really appreciate if you can help me with this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Don’t submit the birth certificate. The date on Matriculation will be considered as DOB. 
I don’t have a birth certificate so 10th marks sheet was considered.


----------



## JG

arrieshc said:


> Hi All,
> As being a silent observer of expat forum for all PR activities, I received my direct visa grant yesterday for Developer Programmer for 75 points.
> 
> I did not receive any CO contact.
> 
> Please find my timelines for your reference,
> Mar 2018 : EOI filing with 65 points
> June 2018 : EOI updated with 75 points(PTE 20 points)
> Aug 2018: Received both invitations(189 & 190). Withdrew 190 invitation
> Documents upload
> Sep end 2018 : Visa fees paid
> Dec mid 2018 : Visa Grant
> 
> Thanka expat forum for all the help and support.
> And those waiting for grant, be positive, have faith in God and have patience.
> 
> 
> THANKS,
> ARRIESH


Hearty congrats man.


----------



## JG

Next week will be the last week of grant this year am I correct guys?


----------



## rmd123

*Missing middle name in one of the national ID*

Hello,

I just realized reading a post, that in Aadhar card my wife's middle name is missing and rest all of the documents like passport, birth certificate, ACS assessment, IETS results 
everything has middle name.
FN LN - Aadhar card
FN MN LN - rest of the documents.
should I have "one and the same person" affidavit for this and upload it?
Could someone help me with this.
Thanks!


----------



## JG

rmd123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just realized reading a post, that in Aadhar card my wife's middle name is missing and rest all of the documents like passport, birth certificate, ACS assessment, IETS results
> everything has middle name.
> FN LN - Aadhar card
> FN MN LN - rest of the documents.
> should I have "one and the same person" affidavit for this and upload it?
> Could someone help me with this.
> Thanks![/QUOTE
> Give some other cards instead of Adhar card, like driving license or voters id.


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys my medical is scheduled on 18th of this month.

I just noticed that im overweight by 4 Kgs through BMS (Body Mass Index) calculator.

Will there be any consequences on my medical?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

vivinlobo said:


> Guys my medical is scheduled on 18th of this month.
> 
> I just noticed that im overweight by 4 Kgs through BMS (Body Mass Index) calculator.
> 
> Will there be any consequences on my medical??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I think you should cut your weight using the vegetable cutter today itself to make sure that medical passed.


----------



## JG

vivinlobo said:


> Guys my medical is scheduled on 18th of this month.
> 
> I just noticed that im overweight by 4 Kgs through BMS (Body Mass Index) calculator.
> 
> Will there be any consequences on my medical??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


My dear friend medical is checking for Aids or TB not your weight. Even if you are 25.1 or 35.1 in BMI no problem for them.


----------



## vivinlobo

josygeorge000 said:


> My dear friend medical is checking for Aids or TB not your weight. Even if you are 25.1 or 35.1 in BMI no problem for them.


Thanks bro for the info. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamal_mia

Dears,

After getting visa, if I resign from my job, do I need to notify DHA?


----------



## JG

jamal_mia said:


> Dears,
> 
> After getting visa, if I resign from my job, do I need to notify DHA?


After you get grant notification in mail no need to inform anyone other than our family.


----------



## Ram3327

wrecker said:


> I would suggest to provide for the complete period of employment. Recently there have been cases where CO has asked for proofs for even nonrelevent employment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have a query.

I've lodged visa application on Aug16th.
CO contacted on Nov 8th through the mail, asking me to send PTE scorecard online. And, I immediately closed it on the same date.

A friend of mine lodged visa lodged visa On Aug 20th, for himself along with his family(wife and children). And he got granted on Dec 8th itself.

What is the reason behind this???

I am very much confused and worried.

Does a family visa get processed quicker???

or

Have I done any mistake??

Please help


----------



## Ram3327

PrettyIsotonic said:


> In case it helps anyone, when I updated my address via Immiaccount, it automatically created and uploaded a form 929 in my documents section.


I have a query.

I've lodged visa application on Aug16th.
CO contacted on Nov 8th through the mail, asking me to send PTE scorecard online. And, I immediately closed it on the same date.

A friend of mine lodged visa lodged visa On Aug 20th, for himself along with his family(wife and children). And he got granted on Dec 8th itself.

What is the reason behind this???

I am very much confused and worried.

Does a family visa get processed quicker???

or

Have I done any mistake??

Please help


----------



## JG

Ram3327 said:


> I have a query.
> 
> I've lodged visa application on Aug16th.
> CO contacted on Nov 8th through the mail, asking me to send PTE scorecard online. And, I immediately closed it on the same date.
> 
> A friend of mine lodged visa lodged visa On Aug 20th, for himself along with his family(wife and children). And he got granted on Dec 8th itself.
> 
> What is the reason behind this???
> 
> I am very much confused and worried.
> 
> Does a family visa get processed quicker???
> 
> or
> 
> Have I done any mistake??
> 
> Please help



This clearly means that your grant is so nearby.


----------



## pcdfrost

Ram3327 said:


> I have a query.
> 
> I've lodged visa application on Aug16th.
> CO contacted on Nov 8th through the mail, asking me to send PTE scorecard online. And, I immediately closed it on the same date.
> 
> A friend of mine lodged visa lodged visa On Aug 20th, for himself along with his family(wife and children). And he got granted on Dec 8th itself.
> 
> What is the reason behind this???
> 
> I am very much confused and worried.
> 
> Does a family visa get processed quicker???
> 
> or
> 
> Have I done any mistake??
> 
> Please help


Nothing to worry about, this is normal. Once CO request documents you can expect to wait a while again. You can check ImmiTracker to get an idea of the average waiting time after CO contact.


----------



## rmd123

josygeorge000 said:


> rmd123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just realized reading a post, that in Aadhar card my wife's middle name is missing and rest all of the documents like passport, birth certificate, ACS assessment, IETS results
> everything has middle name.
> FN LN - Aadhar card
> FN MN LN - rest of the documents.
> should I have "one and the same person" affidavit for this and upload it?
> Could someone help me with this.
> Thanks![/QUOTE
> Give some other cards instead of Adhar card, like driving license or voters id.
> 
> 
> 
> I have already submitted the documents... what should I do now? upload affidavit or just wait
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam701

Hi everyone!
My assessment is going to be expired on 21st of this month. I lodge the visa on 16th october. Is there any issue if assessment gets expired before the grant? Or that just must be valid till you get ITA?


----------



## Sakshikalra

josygeorge000 said:


> Next week will be the last week of grant this year am I correct guys?


Even i think so


----------



## csdhan

Sam701 said:


> Hi everyone!
> My assessment is going to be expired on 21st of this month. I lodge the visa on 16th october. Is there any issue if assessment gets expired before the grant? Or that just must be valid till you get ITA?


Assessment and any other scores need to be valid till ITA. Except partner's English exam result. Which needs to be with in one year when CO opens the case.


----------



## rmd123

csdhan said:


> Assessment and any other scores need to be valid till ITA. Except partner's English exam result. Which needs to be with in one year when CO opens the case.



Hello,
But IELTS score is valid for 2 years rgt? we claiming 5 points for partner.
My wife had written her IELTS in nov 2017 and we have lodged the visa on 10th Oct 2018.


----------



## wrecker

Ram3327 said:


> I have a query.
> 
> I've lodged visa application on Aug16th.
> CO contacted on Nov 8th through the mail, asking me to send PTE scorecard online. And, I immediately closed it on the same date.
> 
> A friend of mine lodged visa lodged visa On Aug 20th, for himself along with his family(wife and children). And he got granted on Dec 8th itself.
> 
> What is the reason behind this???
> 
> I am very much confused and worried.
> 
> Does a family visa get processed quicker???
> 
> or
> 
> Have I done any mistake??
> 
> Please help


Essentially, when you got a CO contact, your file went back in the queue as the CO awaited the information asked. You can now expect either Grant or next CO contact around 90 to 120 days after your response to the CO contact, going by trend these days. 

You don't need to worry about it. If only PTE result was asked for, I am expecting you to get Grant latest by Feb. 

All the best, man! Don't worry about it at all. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All, I have just finished uploading all the documents of my wife and mine on December 7,2018 with the help of an agent. I have been awarded 80 points under skillset Software Engineer. Can we expect the 189 PR visa in next 3-4 months?


----------



## Bonbons

kiranAuspr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got ITA on 11th Dec 2018. I need some guidance on one of the issue that im facing.
> 
> While uploading document I realized that my wife’s name in birth certificate is not correct and it is a mandatory document in the portal. Her parents gave that name to the corporation office at the time of the birth but never got it changed.
> 
> But every other document including passport, drivers license, voters Id, pan card and sslc certificate has the correct name.
> 
> With this below are my questions:
> 
> 1. Should I get the name in the birth certificate changed?
> 
> 2. There is a question in 189 visa for which asks “if you are known by a different name”. Should I mark this field as yes ?
> 
> 3. Should I upload both birth certificates? New n old
> 
> 
> I really appreciate if you can help me with this.
> I
> Thanks in Advance


Hi this is not a significant issue. My friend's name was typed wrong on her birh cert and she went back to the register what officer did was just cancel it out and handwrite correct name onto the old cert and sign and stamp. She submitted this with no issues and got her pr. And in form 80 i suggest state no to known by other names as she never was known by this name. She did not use it nor did anyone knows her by that name. If i am you, I will state no hwoever include a note saying different name in birth cert is an error that got rectified. Applicant has never use that name and has not been known by that name.


----------



## sammy163

Vab18 said:


> Yes in messages there is a message saying Immi Assessment Commence email but status in immi account is still received with date of lodge, no update.


thank u


----------



## sammy163

saifsd said:


> Thanks Usha, where can I find form 1022, is it through the link "Notification of change of circumstances" which I see when I click on update details?
> Also, are you sure I need to do this even when the trip is less than 14 days, is there any link that I can refer to...
> best.


https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/chan.../job-situation


----------



## sammy163

wrecker said:


> nopes. No effect of that in grant. The only effect it has is on us I.e. leads to frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


good one but cant avoid layball:


----------



## wrecker

Dillu85 said:


> good one but cant avoid layball:


I remember some days in September, when applicants who lodged around my lodgement day were getting grants. 

I wanted to see the "finalized" status before I get the grant mail (crazy, I know. Come on, don't judge me!), so I checked Immi account, around 5-7 times a day in the week leading to my IACM. I had predicted to receive something on 7th September because moat people were getting grants / CO contact on 110 days or so.Getting IACM was the most anti climax thing ever. 

All this to say, don't lose your sanity over Immi account checks. You won't miss the email. GMail is smart enough to understand that any mail from DHA is fairly important and marks it as such. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All, I have just finished uploading all the documents of my wife and mine on December 7,2018 with the help of an agent. I have been awarded 80 points under skillset Software Engineer. Can we expect the 189 PR visa in next 3-4 months?


The current trend seems to be of getting grants or CO contacts in around 60 to 120 days time. If the documents you uploaded are sufficient, you should get a DG in the time frame you mentioned.

Points have got nothing to do with grant. Point matter only till you get an invitation.

All the best, my friend Rajat! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Dillu85 said:


> Guys, I am relocating to new employer and new company. although my points of experience is upto 2017 only. is it necessary to inform to DHA>


You don't need to fill up a physical copy of form 1022.

You can just update using " Notification for change of circumatances" in Immi Account. 

Mention which company you were working for and which company you are going to join. Following submitting that, a new section should appear in your upload document section. Upload relieving letter of your current company and offer and joining letter of your new company.

All the best!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

wrecker said:


> You don't need to fill up a physical copy of form 1022.
> 
> You can just update using " Notification for change of circumatances" in Immi Account.
> 
> Mention which company you were working for and which company you are going to join. Following submitting that, a new section should appear in your upload document section. Upload relieving letter of your current company and offer and joining letter of your new company.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you Dear,,,


----------



## sammy163

wrecker said:


> I remember some days in September, when applicants who lodged around my lodgement day were getting grants.
> 
> I wanted to see the "finalized" status before I get the grant mail (crazy, I know. Come on, don't judge me!), so I checked Immi account, around 5-7 times a day in the week leading to my IACM. I had predicted to receive something on 7th September because moat people were getting grants / CO contact on 110 days or so.Getting IACM was the most anti climax thing ever.
> 
> All this to say, don't lose your sanity over Immi account checks. You won't miss the email. GMail is smart enough to understand that any mail from DHA is fairly important and marks it as such.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


decent reply... thanks for understanding and sharing !!!


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

wrecker said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, I have just finished uploading all the documents of my wife and mine on December 7,2018 with the help of an agent. I have been awarded 80 points under skillset Software Engineer. Can we expect the 189 PR visa in next 3-4 months?
> 
> 
> 
> The current trend seems to be of getting grants or CO contacts in around 60 to 120 days time. If the documents you uploaded are sufficient, you should get a DG in the time frame you mentioned.
> 
> Points have got nothing to do with grant. Point matter only till you get an invitation.
> 
> All the best, my friend Rajat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks buddy and wish everyone here the same who are waiting like me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## majjji

alegor said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> we have submitted our visa on 2nd dec. My wife being the primary applicant we have already reached 60/60 documents limit. At that time of upload we din't have my wife bank statement and ITR but we attached all her 8 years payslip, offer letter, reference letter, PF statement, Financial statement, salary certificate, hike letters, Form 16 and experience letter. Now we got the bank statement and ITR for her but the limit is already exhausted. Kindly let us know what to do. We are targeting for Direct Grant so don't want to miss out any documents. Can we add her documents under my name but explain in the description that it belongs to my wife eg: Janani Bank statement, Janani ITR.
> 
> Also, I am claiming spouse points, I have attached all my employment details as well do I have to submit the bank statement and ITR?
> 
> Please help


Hi Alegor,

I was having the same case. I was contacted by a CO to add more details as she requested some additional documents. I came to know that I have used the 60/60 limit. I contacted them and they suggested me to mail the relevant department. In your case, you better need to wait for a CO to ask for these documents as I had already confirmed from the department that they wont let you add any additional documents if you have reached the limit of 60/60. Hope you get DG without these docs but in a worst case scenario, you would be dealing with a CO and you need to mail them the requested documents. I'll keep you posted as I've not received any update from CO. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Usha Balla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please let me know the processing times for CO contact cases?
> I am really lost here. I have few friends who had lodged in JUNE'2018 with CO contact in OCT'2018 with no response.
> I had a CO contact in NOV'2018. Any rough estimate is also welcome.


I have had a CO contact in the first half of NOV too. And haven't heard back. It takes around 60 to 90 days as per the recent trends. So, we both have to wait till first week of Feb. Be patient, I am also waiting for a second CO contact or a grant. It will take time. As per the recent study on immitracker, I have noticed that the last few guys who had recived a CO contact in the queue lodged in the first half July and are still waiting for a response or grant after their first CO contact.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Vab18 said:


> My guess would be Feb/March.


Your guess is pretty much right. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

josygeorge000 said:


> Next week will be the last week of grant this year am I correct guys?


You're right. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

majjji said:


> I have had a CO contact in the first half of NOV too. And haven't heard back. It takes around 60 to 90 days as per the recent trends. So, we both have to wait till first week of Feb. Be patient, I am also waiting for a second CO contact or a grant. It will take time. As per the recent study on immitracker, I have noticed that the last few guys who had recived a CO contact in the queue lodged in the first half July and are still waiting for a response or grant after their first CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




Can you please share the initial documents you had provided and the additional documents requested by the CO or you provided post CO contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

balaaspire17 said:


> Can you please share the initial documents you had provided and the additional documents requested by the CO or you provided post CO contact?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi balaaspire17,

I uploaded all the required documents including:

ID card, 
Passport, 
Family registration certificate, 
PTE score card, 
PTE official mail via pearson account, 
Skills assessment certificate,
Bachelor's degree,
All academic transcripts (both including the overall certificate plus individual transcript for each semester)
All companys' experience letters,
All companys' reference letters on companys' letterhead
Promotion letter from my first company
Salary Increment letters
Tax certificates from all companys
A superannuation certificate depicting detailed contribution of each company over the period of my employment 
Salary slips of all companys (1 per quarter)
Bank Statements of all companys 
Form 80
Form 1221
CV 
PCC 
Medicals
And screenshots of conversation with their support staff who suggested me to mail durectly to the CO (Since I got 60/60 limit)

Requested By CO:
1. CO requested full form of PCC for the last 10 years. PCC that I initially submitted was not covering last 10 years completely.
2. CO requested polio vaccination certificate that I already provided to the nedical staff when I completed my medicals but they didn't forward it with my case. 

Hope it helps. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## findavinash

Very well documented



ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is the list of documents I have uploaded for the ACS & Visa Application.
> 
> *ACS:*
> 
> Main Applicant -
> 1. UG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 2. PG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 3. Passport with all Visa stamps - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 4. Name Change Affidavit + Gazette - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 5. Company 1 Experience Letter (RnR) - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 
> Dependant -
> 1. UG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 2. Passport with all Visa stamps - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 3. Company 1 Experience Letter (RnR) - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 4. Company 2 Statutory Declaration - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 5. Company 2 Relieving Letter - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 6. PaySlips - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> Didn't claim experience for the current company, hence didn't provide any doc for that.
> 
> *Visa Application:*
> 
> Main Applicant - Only coloured documents.
> 1. All the 5 documents provided for ACS without any Notary
> 2. Consolidated Payslips (1 for each quarter)
> 3. Consolidated Payslips of Onsite tenure (All)
> 4. Consolidated Appraisal/Hike Letters (All)
> 5. PF Statement (Superannuation)
> 6. Consolidated all ITRV
> 7. Consolidated Form 26AS
> 8. Form 16 for each year
> 9. ACS Assessment
> 10. PTE Score Report
> 11. Consolidated Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
> 12. Consolidated Onsite Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
> 13. Onsite TaxReturn Statement
> 14. Form80
> 15. Form1221
> 16. PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
> 17. Company ID Card
> 18. PCC
> 19. Aadhaar Card (Indian National ID Card)
> 20. PAN Card (Another ID Card)
> 21. 10th Marksheet (DOB proof)
> 22. Partner's ACS assessment
> 23. Partner's PTE Score report
> 24. Partner's 10th Marksheet (DOB proof)
> 25. Partner's PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
> 26. Partner's Passport
> 27. Many to One name Affidavit (Stamped & Notarized)
> 28. Passport Size photograph
> 
> Dependant - Only coloured documents.
> 1. All the top 5 documents provided for ACS without any Notary
> 2. Consolidated Payslips for all companies (1 for each quarter)
> 3. Appraisal/Hike Letters for all companies separately
> 4. PF Statement for all companies separately (Superannuation)
> 5. Consolidated all ITRV
> 6. Consolidated Form 26AS
> 7. ACS Assessment
> 8. PTE Score Report
> 9. Consolidated Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
> 10. Form80
> 11. Form1221
> 12. PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
> 13. Current Company ID Card
> 14. PCC
> 15. Aadhaar Card (Indian National ID Card)
> 16. PAN Card (Another ID Card)
> 17. 10th Marksheet (Date of Birth proof)
> 18. Marriage Certificate
> 19. 3 marriage ritual pictures
> 20. Rent/Lease Agreement containing our names
> 21. Relieving Letter from previous 2 companies separately
> 22. Current Company Contract
> 23. Passport Size photograph
> 
> I think I have provided the list of all the documents but if you think I've missed any required document, please do tell in the comments.
> The motive of this post is to help the members who are yet to apply and help those who has already applied and want to validate their documents.


----------



## findavinash

Congratulations


----------



## balaaspire17

majjji said:


> Hi balaaspire17,
> 
> I uploaded all the required documents including:
> 
> ID card,
> Passport,
> Family registration certificate,
> PTE score card,
> PTE official mail via pearson account,
> Skills assessment certificate,
> Bachelor's degree,
> All academic transcripts (both including the overall certificate plus individual transcript for each semester)
> All companys' experience letters,
> All companys' reference letters on companys' letterhead
> Promotion letter from my first company
> Salary Increment letters
> Tax certificates from all companys
> A superannuation certificate depicting detailed contribution of each company over the period of my employment
> Salary slips of all companys (1 per quarter)
> Bank Statements of all companys
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> CV
> PCC
> Medicals
> And screenshots of conversation with their support staff who suggested me to mail durectly to the CO (Since I got 60/60 limit)
> 
> Requested By CO:
> 1. CO requested full form of PCC for the last 10 years. PCC that I initially submitted was not covering last 10 years completely.
> 2. CO requested polio vaccination certificate that I already provided to the nedical staff when I completed my medicals but they didn't forward it with my case.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




Thanks majjji. It certainly helps. Looks like you have provided all the required documents. Hopefully you will get a grant soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findavinash

Congratulations



arrieshc said:


> Hi All,
> As being a silent observer of expat forum for all PR activities, I received my direct visa grant yesterday for Developer Programmer for 75 points.
> 
> I did not receive any CO contact.
> 
> Please find my timelines for your reference,
> Mar 2018 : EOI filing with 65 points
> June 2018 : EOI updated with 75 points(PTE 20 points)
> Aug 2018: Received both invitations(189 & 190). Withdrew 190 invitation
> Documents upload
> Sep end 2018 : Visa fees paid
> Dec mid 2018 : Visa Grant
> 
> Thanka expat forum for all the help and support.
> And those waiting for grant, be positive, have faith in God and have patience.
> 
> 
> THANKS,
> ARRIESH


----------



## majjji

balaaspire17 said:


> Thanks majjji. It certainly helps. Looks like you have provided all the required documents. Hopefully you will get a grant soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. But, once you get a CO contact, you need to face 2-3 months to see the outcome on your application. I am waiting for the same. Moreover, we have Christmas leaves too so have to add them too. Hope I will get it soon. ::fingerscrossed::

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

I lodged with 75 pts, 261313, on 7-Dec.

Hoping for a grant by March 6, 2019 which is 90 days from visa lodge date.

Current trend seems 70+ days atleast to get a grant.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Awesome Ankur !! thanks man !!



ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is the list of documents I have uploaded for the ACS & Visa Application.
> 
> *ACS:*
> 
> Main Applicant -
> 1. UG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 2. PG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 3. Passport with all Visa stamps - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 4. Name Change Affidavit + Gazette - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 5. Company 1 Experience Letter (RnR) - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 
> Dependant -
> 1. UG Degree + Transcripts - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 2. Passport with all Visa stamps - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 3. Company 1 Experience Letter (RnR) - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 4. Company 2 Statutory Declaration - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 5. Company 2 Relieving Letter - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> 6. PaySlips - (Colored Copy + Notarized)
> Didn't claim experience for the current company, hence didn't provide any doc for that.
> 
> *Visa Application:*
> 
> Main Applicant - Only coloured documents.
> 1. All the 5 documents provided for ACS without any Notary
> 2. Consolidated Payslips (1 for each quarter)
> 3. Consolidated Payslips of Onsite tenure (All)
> 4. Consolidated Appraisal/Hike Letters (All)
> 5. PF Statement (Superannuation)
> 6. Consolidated all ITRV
> 7. Consolidated Form 26AS
> 8. Form 16 for each year
> 9. ACS Assessment
> 10. PTE Score Report
> 11. Consolidated Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
> 12. Consolidated Onsite Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
> 13. Onsite TaxReturn Statement
> 14. Form80
> 15. Form1221
> 16. PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
> 17. Company ID Card
> 18. PCC
> 19. Aadhaar Card (Indian National ID Card)
> 20. PAN Card (Another ID Card)
> 21. 10th Marksheet (DOB proof)
> 22. Partner's ACS assessment
> 23. Partner's PTE Score report
> 24. Partner's 10th Marksheet (DOB proof)
> 25. Partner's PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
> 26. Partner's Passport
> 27. Many to One name Affidavit (Stamped & Notarized)
> 28. Passport Size photograph
> 
> Dependant - Only coloured documents.
> 1. All the top 5 documents provided for ACS without any Notary
> 2. Consolidated Payslips for all companies (1 for each quarter)
> 3. Appraisal/Hike Letters for all companies separately
> 4. PF Statement for all companies separately (Superannuation)
> 5. Consolidated all ITRV
> 6. Consolidated Form 26AS
> 7. ACS Assessment
> 8. PTE Score Report
> 9. Consolidated Bank Statement (Highlighted all Credited Salary)
> 10. Form80
> 11. Form1221
> 12. PTE mail confirmation for sending the score to DHA
> 13. Current Company ID Card
> 14. PCC
> 15. Aadhaar Card (Indian National ID Card)
> 16. PAN Card (Another ID Card)
> 17. 10th Marksheet (Date of Birth proof)
> 18. Marriage Certificate
> 19. 3 marriage ritual pictures
> 20. Rent/Lease Agreement containing our names
> 21. Relieving Letter from previous 2 companies separately
> 22. Current Company Contract
> 23. Passport Size photograph
> 
> I think I have provided the list of all the documents but if you think I've missed any required document, please do tell in the comments.
> The motive of this post is to help the members who are yet to apply and help those who has already applied and want to validate their documents.


----------



## JG

Sanjiv1985 said:


> I lodged with 75 pts, 261313, on 7-Dec.
> 
> Hoping for a grant by March 6, 2019 which is 90 days from visa lodge date.
> 
> Current trend seems 70+ days atleast to get a grant.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


There can be further delays since the October and November round was more than 4000 and xmas.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

josygeorge000 said:


> There can be further delays since the October and September round was more than 4000 and xmas.


Waiting is all we can do now 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Waiting is all we can do now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## majjji

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Waiting is all we can do now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


I would say all of us who are waiting for either invitations or direct grants/grants after CO contact to indulge in some other healthy activities too to spend quality time. Like I'm focusing on to start prep for an industry certification that might be helpful for me in the future to boost my profile and secure a job asap. And also planning to visit some good travel destinations with family to witness snowfall once again this year. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

majjji said:


> I would say all of us who are waiting for either invitations or direct grants/grants after CO contact to indulge in some other healthy activities too to spend quality time. Like I'm focusing on to start prep for an industry certification that might be helpful for me in the future to boost my profile and secure a job asap. And also planning to visit some good travel destinations with family to witness snowfall once again this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Well, I would go for a domestic travel to avoid updating the DHA about the travel 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Well, I would go for a domestic travel to avoid updating the DHA about the travel
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Hahahah. That's more like it. Mine would also be a domestic one so that DHA doesn't know what is happening in our lives 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkrlaus

Congrats !!


----------



## Sanjiv1985

majjji said:


> Hahahah. That's more like it. Mine would also be a domestic one so that DHA doesn't know what is happening in our lives
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Bang on!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Walker

PrettyIsotonic said:


> No silly questions, just silly not to have asked them as NB says.
> 
> 1 - I uploaded Form 1221 under the "Character Evidence" section as it is a character assessment form. On the new DHA website it is listed as required. In the past people have got their grants without submitting or being asked for Form 1221.
> 
> 2 - Looks exactly like the one I used, should be fine: I remember reading an AAT / Federal Court ruling / FOI decision record (sorry no source unless I remember) that using an old form is no grounds for deeming the info in it invalid.
> 
> 3 - I filled it in pen too
> 
> 4 - I left them blank. I have had one CO contact already, and wasn't asked anything about my Form 80 so far.
> 
> 5 - I would answer Yes as 489 is a temporary visa according to the DHA website. They ask slightly different things but can contain the same answers in my opinion. Question 24 asks for *"proposed final departure"*, and Question 28 asks for "*proposed or booked travel*".
> 
> 6 - I wrote my name in my crappy handwriting on the back of my passport sized photograph I submitted (so a front, and a back) - again I have had one CO contact already, and wasn't asked anything about my name being printed on the back.


Thanks mate


----------



## Jonny Walker

Saba Akbar said:


> 1. You can upload it in "other documents" section. I did the same. Waiting for CO contact just adds up to the overall grant time. There is no harm in uploading 1221 proactively.
> 
> 2. Thats correct.
> 
> 3. I typed the answers but the form says that you can fill it in pen. Just use block letters and make sure all the alphabets are clear.
> 
> 4. Form 80 is very directive. As you fill it in, it will tell you which question to go to. You don't need to write NA for the questions that you are not supposed to answer. For eg, if you mark "No" in Q11, you do not have to write anything on Q12 or 13. But say you are filling in the grid in Q19, and in one of the line items, you say that you were unemployed, then you should write NA in corresponding business/employment details. 'NA' should reflect that you didn't miss responding to the question.
> 
> 5. Yeah.
> 
> 6. I won't be the best person to respond to this.
> 
> Note: I recently applied and got the 189 visa. Have no experience with 489.


Thanks


----------



## Sadiq1

Uploading photos

Hi everyone

I saw couple of posts that photos were uploaded by applicants. 
I don’t recall doing it nor my CO had asked me to do (during his contact)
I am still waiting for further contact or grant.

Can someone advise if photo’s are mandatory update ? is it mentioned in any document checklist?

Thanks
Sadiq
Lodged - 18 June
Co contact - 29 sep
Responded - 18 oct
Waiting


----------



## balaaspire17

Experts,

Please guide on the following queries for an onshore applicant. 

1. For onshore applicant, the usual country of residence is ‘Australia’. Correct?

2. In form 80, under ‘Education’ section, do we need to specify 10th standard course details or higher secondary (12th standard) and college degrees are enough?

3. In form 80, under ‘further stay section’, What should be the response to the question 25, “Give details of your arrival in Australia” for onshore applicant?

4. In form 80, what should be the arrival date and departure date if the visa was renewed when the applicant was onshore?

5. In form 1221, for question 17, What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay for onshore applicant?

6. In form 1221, for question 19, what should be the ‘Intended date of departure’ for onshore applicant?

7. What should be the response for the question 34 under ‘Part I – Details of your journey to Australia’?

8. How many days before lodging the application Medicals should be done?

9. Under previously held Australia visa section, do we include Bridging visa details too?

Thanks in advance. Sorry for the long post.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701

Any 70 ptr got the Grant? Or things are working only for 75 and 80 ptrs?


----------



## devProgrammer(261312)

GRANTED!!!!!!!
Finally! After waiting 88 days. Never thought they would be granting visas on a Sunday morning.
*Onshore applicant.*
Occupation -Developer Programmer
Visa Lodge - 18th Sept 2018
Visa Grant - 16 Dec 2018
Seems like Santa stopped by early.
All the best everyone. I hope everyone who applied in September and before gets their visa granted before everyone goes on a holiday.
I would just like to add one thing here. I have observed offshore people are getting their visa granted quicker than onshore people which I feel is unfair as onshore people have given more to this country whether it comes to investing in education or doing part-time jobs and paying taxes and also who can forget about student hardships. Onshore people should have been given a priority as Australian government already know what we have been doing from the past 5 years. 
Anyways onshore people get their citizenship quicker which is a relief. 
Lastly, everyone who has applied, no matter what your reason is to leave your country and move to Australia, I know how frustrating can be the wait. Just hang in there and don't lose hope.
All the best!


----------



## fugitive_4u

Congratulations on your Grant..!



devProgrammer(261312) said:


> .
> I would just like to add one thing here. I have observed offshore people are getting their visa granted quicker than onshore people which I feel is unfair as onshore people have given more to this country whether it comes to investing in education or doing part-time jobs and paying taxes and also who can forget about student hardships. Onshore people should have been given a priority as Australian government already know what we have been doing from the past 5 years.


There is no such thing that being offshore or onshore matters in your application. It is very simply, how clear are all of your paperwork and how quickly it helps CO reach a decision. You may have noticed many offshore applicants receiving grants, but that could just be a coincidence and not a criteria adopted by Homeoffice


----------



## fugitive_4u

Sam701 said:


> Any 70 ptr got the Grant? Or things are working only for 75 and 80 ptrs?


Having more points doesn't mean your grant will be expedited. CO's only validate your point claims against the documents you provided to corroborate the same. That's about it....!


----------



## devProgrammer(261312)

*devProgrammer(261312)*



fugitive_4u said:


> Congratulations on your Grant..!
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing that being offshore or onshore matters in your application. It is very simply, how clear are all of your paperwork and how quickly it helps CO reach a decision. You may have noticed many offshore applicants receiving grants, but that could just be a coincidence and not a criteria adopted by Homeoffice


Thanks.

But that is what the sad part is!
The Australian government doesn't prioritise. The only good thing they have done is 4 year citizenship rule where people who have completed 4 years in Australia can become citizens. A little perk for onshore applicants.


----------



## Bella_Sea

Hi Seniors, I lodged my 189 visa on 15 Sep and just got an email from CO today asking to provide more information, police clearance for both me and my husband. In fact, I uploaded those documents on 27 Sep already (i.e. 12 days after I lodged the other documents) - don't know why CO did not see them and requested for those documents just now. Wonder if anyone experienced the same and should I just reply to CO explaining that I already uploaded those documents? Thanks a ton...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi Seniors, I lodged my 189 visa on 15 Sep and just got an email from CO today asking to provide more information, police clearance for both me and my husband. In fact, I uploaded those documents on 27 Sep already (i.e. 12 days after I lodged the other documents) - don't know why CO did not see them and requested for those documents just now. Wonder if anyone experienced the same and should I just reply to CO explaining that I already uploaded those documents? Thanks a ton...


Sometimes the upload may have got corrupted, or the CO made a mistake - I would re-upload and explain that you have already uploaded them (do make sure they are still less than 12 months old).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Sadiq1 said:


> Uploading photos
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I saw couple of posts that photos were uploaded by applicants.
> I don’t recall doing it nor my CO had asked me to do (during his contact)
> I am still waiting for further contact or grant.
> 
> Can someone advise if photo’s are mandatory update ? is it mentioned in any document checklist?
> 
> Thanks
> Sadiq
> Lodged - 18 June
> Co contact - 29 sep
> Responded - 18 oct
> Waiting


On 1 July 2018 Immiaccount changed a bit - and a photograph become one of the required documents, if you lodged in the last financial year, I guess you're all good


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

balaaspire17 said:


> Experts,
> 
> Please guide on the following queries for an onshore applicant.
> 
> 1. For onshore applicant, the usual country of residence is ‘Australia’. Correct?
> 
> 2. In form 80, under ‘Education’ section, do we need to specify 10th standard course details or higher secondary (12th standard) and college degrees are enough?
> 
> 3. In form 80, under ‘further stay section’, What should be the response to the question 25, “Give details of your arrival in Australia” for onshore applicant?
> 
> 4. In form 80, what should be the arrival date and departure date if the visa was renewed when the applicant was onshore?
> 
> 5. In form 1221, for question 17, What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay for onshore applicant?
> 
> 6. In form 1221, for question 19, what should be the ‘Intended date of departure’ for onshore applicant?
> 
> 7. What should be the response for the question 34 under ‘Part I – Details of your journey to Australia’?
> 
> 8. How many days before lodging the application Medicals should be done?
> 
> 9. Under previously held Australia visa section, do we include Bridging visa details too?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey onshore applicant here too, for 190, my experience and thoughts:

1 - Yes, unless you are on a student visa or visitor visa - (I remember reading this distinction on DHA) 

2 - I listed my pre-university education (eg IB / A levels level) onward 

3 - I gave details of the day I arrived in Australia on my student visa (I'm now on a 485).

4 - I gave details of the day I arrived in Australia on my student visa (I'm now on a 485) - left the departure date blank for my student visa. 

5 - Permanent Migration. 

6 - Left it blank. 

7 - Migration Visa. 

8 - Up to you, but medicals are valid for 12 months. I did them before I lodged my EOI cause of the predictable invite timeline for ACT at the time. 

9 - I didn't.


----------



## Rishabh25

Hello everyone 
My Australian pcc is from jan 2018 and will get expired in coming January. Do I have to get a new one and upload it, or should I wait for CO contact ? If I get a new one does that mean my application will be opened late? I lodged application on 14th October 2018
Thank you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Rishabh25 said:


> Hello everyone
> My Australian pcc is from jan 2018 and will get expired in coming January. Do I have to get a new one and upload it, or should I wait for CO contact ? If I get a new one does that mean my application will be opened late? I lodged application on 14th October 2018
> Thank you


Personally I would get a fresh one and upload it of my own volition to Immiaccount to avoid the prospect of a CO contact due to an expired Australian PCC. 

People have got their grants the day after uploading things to Immiaccount in the past, in case that helps.


----------



## kEtraG

Rishabh25 said:


> Hello everyone
> My Australian pcc is from jan 2018 and will get expired in coming January. Do I have to get a new one and upload it, or should I wait for CO contact ? If I get a new one does that mean my application will be opened late? I lodged application on 14th October 2018
> Thank you


If you get a CO contact, you will definitely go back in queue. I guess, you should get a new PCC to avoid the same and upload it as soon as possible. Uploading documents later doesn't affect your application processing time negatively, as far as I know. All the best!


----------



## Saba Akbar

Sam701 said:


> Any 70 ptr got the Grant? Or things are working only for 75 and 80 ptrs?


I was a 70 pointer. Got direct grant in 70 days.


----------



## wrecker

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Personally I would get a fresh one and upload it of my own volition to Immiaccount to avoid the prospect of a CO contact due to an expired Australian PCC.
> 
> People have got their grants the day after uploading things to Immiaccount in the past, in case that helps.


Agree completely. I have uploaded documents a month before My grant. No problem with uploading documents at any time. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Sam701 said:


> Any 70 ptr got the Grant? Or things are working only for 75 and 80 ptrs?


I was a 80 pointer. Took 200 days. No correlation between points and grant time. Points only matter till the time you get invitation. After that it doesn't matter.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

devProgrammer(261312) said:


> GRANTED!!!!!!!
> Finally! After waiting 88 days. Never thought they would be granting visas on a Sunday morning.
> *Onshore applicant.*
> Occupation -Developer Programmer
> Visa Lodge - 18th Sept 2018
> Visa Grant - 16 Dec 2018
> Seems like Santa stopped by early.
> All the best everyone. I hope everyone who applied in September and before gets their visa granted before everyone goes on a holiday.
> I would just like to add one thing here. I have observed offshore people are getting their visa granted quicker than onshore people which I feel is unfair as onshore people have given more to this country whether it comes to investing in education or doing part-time jobs and paying taxes and also who can forget about student hardships. Onshore people should have been given a priority as Australian government already know what we have been doing from the past 5 years.
> Anyways onshore people get their citizenship quicker which is a relief.
> Lastly, everyone who has applied, no matter what your reason is to leave your country and move to Australia, I know how frustrating can be the wait. Just hang in there and don't lose hope.
> All the best!


Congrats! On a Sunday, really? Have you claimed any spouse points or do you have kids in your application? Thanks!


----------



## sammy163

wrecker said:


> I was a 80 pointer. Took 200 days. No correlation between points and grant time. Points only matter till the time you get invitation. After that it doesn't matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


very true


----------



## Saba Akbar

balaaspire17 said:


> Experts,
> 
> Please guide on the following queries for an onshore applicant.
> 
> 1. For onshore applicant, the usual country of residence is ‘Australia’. Correct?
> 
> 2. In form 80, under ‘Education’ section, do we need to specify 10th standard course details or higher secondary (12th standard) and college degrees are enough?
> 
> 3. In form 80, under ‘further stay section’, What should be the response to the question 25, “Give details of your arrival in Australia” for onshore applicant?
> 
> 4. In form 80, what should be the arrival date and departure date if the visa was renewed when the applicant was onshore?
> 
> 5. In form 1221, for question 17, What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay for onshore applicant?
> 
> 6. In form 1221, for question 19, what should be the ‘Intended date of departure’ for onshore applicant?
> 
> 7. What should be the response for the question 34 under ‘Part I – Details of your journey to Australia’?
> 
> 8. How many days before lodging the application Medicals should be done?
> 
> 9. Under previously held Australia visa section, do we include Bridging visa details too?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi!

Not an expert, responding from personal experience: 

1. Thats correct.

2. I didn't give details of 10th or 12th. Started from the four years' bachelors degree.

3. Response to Q25 should be Permanent residency/ migration. “Give details of your arrival in Australia” is Q27. I put the date I arrived here on my pre-189 visa.

4. Arrival was when I arrived on my last visa. Left departure blank. 

5. Again, permanent residency/migration

6. Left blank

7. "have applied for migration visa" - Go to part L then

8. Medicals are valid for a year. I got it done in May before moving to Aus and didn't redo for PR application. 

9. If you lived here on bridging visa. Like I got the bridging but then got another substantial visa before bridging was activated, so I didn't mention it. But say for instance, I would have legally lived here on bridging even for a day, I would have mentioned it. 

Good luck with your application!


----------



## wrecker

devProgrammer(261312) said:


> GRANTED!!!!!!!
> Finally! After waiting 88 days. Never thought they would be granting visas on a Sunday morning.
> *Onshore applicant.*
> Occupation -Developer Programmer
> Visa Lodge - 18th Sept 2018
> Visa Grant - 16 Dec 2018
> Seems like Santa stopped by early.
> All the best everyone. I hope everyone who applied in September and before gets their visa granted before everyone goes on a holiday.
> I would just like to add one thing here. I have observed offshore people are getting their visa granted quicker than onshore people which I feel is unfair as onshore people have given more to this country whether it comes to investing in education or doing part-time jobs and paying taxes and also who can forget about student hardships. Onshore people should have been given a priority as Australian government already know what we have been doing from the past 5 years.
> Anyways onshore people get their citizenship quicker which is a relief.
> Lastly, everyone who has applied, no matter what your reason is to leave your country and move to Australia, I know how frustrating can be the wait. Just hang in there and don't lose hope.
> All the best!


Congrats bro! 

Sorry if I offend you but DHA gives preference to on site applicants more than off shore very clearly. 

Onshore applicants get additional points for same level of educational qualifications as off shore. Same with work experience. These leads to lesser wait times to invitation automatically. 

Imagine an applicant is a 75 pointer with a 4 year degree from Australia and 5 years Australian Work ex. With equivalent degree and work ex from other country the applicant would be a 65 pointer with no invitation chances as per current trend. Not only that, if you have worked more than 8 years in Australia you get another additional 5 points. That's a minimum 2 year headstart simply because offshore applicant would have to wait to complete give or take 2 or more years experience to claim that additional 5 points. 

The invitation stage is the most difficult to get through and DHA is rightly, for the reasons mentioned by you such as financial investment, taxes etc.., is giving on shore applicants more preference. Final visa is just processing and there is no reason why DHA should prefer one applicant over other after it has already given on shore applicants a solid preference during invitation stage. 

Sorry if you found my post offending. I don't mean it that way. Just wanted to put my point across. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

*No CO Contacts or Grants today?!*

No reports of any CO contact or grants today - Dec 17.. Has the festive season already set in?!:spy:


----------



## bssanthosh47

kEtraG said:


> No reports of any CO contact or grants today - Dec 17.. As the festive season set in?!:spy:


a dull start to the week indeed  was really hoping for some movement today  

Still waiting and wondering what they r doing with pending sept lodged cases  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Well, I would go for a domestic travel to avoid updating the DHA about the travel
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


A similar query of mine hasn't been resolved thus far, I traveled internationally last week for 4-5 days, someone on this forum tells me that travels less than 14 days are not supposed to be mentioned to DHA as change in circumstances. So I'm a bit confused whether to report my trip to DHA or not. Any help with a reference link to official info would be appreciated.


----------



## wrecker

saifsd said:


> A similar query of mine hasn't been resolved thus far, I traveled internationally last week for 4-5 days, someone on this forum tells me that travels less than 14 days are not supposed to be mentioned to DHA as change in circumstances. So I'm a bit confused whether to report my trip to DHA or not. Any help with a reference link to official info would be appreciated.


Hi Saif,

I would suggest to update the Immi Account using Notification for change of Circumstance option and just mention the travel location, dates and reason(business/holiday)

It doesn't harm to keep DHA updated when you have travelled internationally. Also, it doesn't put back your file or anything. I updated Notification for change of Circumstance 5 months after lodgement and Notification for Incorrect information after 6 months. 

There is no link which mentions the requirement. The 14 day requirement mentions that if you are changing your residence for more than 14 days you need to update DHA with a new address. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

wrecker said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> I would suggest to update the Immi Account using Notification for change of Circumstance option and just mention the travel location, dates and reason(business/holiday)
> 
> It doesn't harm to keep DHA updated when you have travelled internationally. Also, it doesn't put back your file or anything. I updated Notification for change of Circumstance 5 months after lodgement and Notification for Incorrect information after 6 months.
> 
> There is no link which mentions the requirement. The 14 day requirement mentions that if you are changing your residence for more than 14 days you need to update DHA with a new address.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks Wrecker, will do...


----------



## JG

wrecker said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> I would suggest to update the Immi Account using Notification for change of Circumstance option and just mention the travel location, dates and reason(business/holiday)
> 
> It doesn't harm to keep DHA updated when you have travelled internationally. Also, it doesn't put back your file or anything. I updated Notification for change of Circumstance 5 months after lodgement and Notification for Incorrect information after 6 months.
> 
> There is no link which mentions the requirement. The 14 day requirement mentions that if you are changing your residence for more than 14 days you need to update DHA with a new address.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Can you tell me where it needs to be updated??? under which tab inside immlogin?


----------



## wrecker

josygeorge000 said:


> Can you tell me where it needs to be updated??? under which tab inside immlogin?


Update details-> Notification for Change of Circumstance 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenvas

wrecker said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> I would suggest to update the Immi Account using Notification for change of Circumstance option and just mention the travel location, dates and reason(business/holiday)
> 
> It doesn't harm to keep DHA updated when you have travelled internationally. Also, it doesn't put back your file or anything. I updated Notification for change of Circumstance 5 months after lodgement and Notification for Incorrect information after 6 months.
> 
> There is no link which mentions the requirement. The 14 day requirement mentions that if you are changing your residence for more than 14 days you need to update DHA with a new address.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Wait, are you saying we have to inform DHA even if we are travelling less than 14 days? I booked my tickets to India for 13 days just so I can avoid filling forms or updating information. If that's the case, I would prefer to travel longer than 13 days!


----------



## internationalcanuck

CLARIFICATION FROM A SEASONED FORUM USER.
I was being sent to Australia by my company ahead of my PR visa approval (went on a 400 subclass) for 1.5 months.
I called DHA to enquire, they said only to update them if your contact information was going to change - i.e. mail, e-mail, phone number. Since I still had my apartment, mailing address in Dubai that someone could answer, and I still had my mobile numbers, and e-mail address, there was no real need to update them.

The example for updating your address with DHA would be for example you sold your house, and needed to live a a hotel for 15 days until you moved into your new house, then yes your hotel would be your residency for 15 days, because you have no other place or contact method.




saifsd said:


> A similar query of mine hasn't been resolved thus far, I traveled internationally last week for 4-5 days, someone on this forum tells me that travels less than 14 days are not supposed to be mentioned to DHA as change in circumstances. So I'm a bit confused whether to report my trip to DHA or not. Any help with a reference link to official info would be appreciated.


----------



## wrecker

jenvas said:


> Wait, are you saying we have to inform DHA even if we are travelling less than 14 days? I booked my tickets to India for 13 days just so I can avoid filling forms or updating information. If that's the case, I would prefer to travel longer than 13 days!


There is no mandate as such, just my opinion / suggestion. I side towards overcaution when it comes to any sort of visa. It's not a lot of paperwork or hassle. Just a simple form to update DHA that you are travelling internationally, when, where and why.

It can be useful when asking for extra time if you receive CO contact during travel, if the CO already knows you are travelling. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenvas

internationalcanuck said:


> CLARIFICATION FROM A SEASONED FORUM USER.
> I was being sent to Australia by my company ahead of my PR visa approval (went on a 400 subclass) for 1.5 months.
> I called DHA to enquire, they said only to update them if your contact information was going to change - i.e. mail, e-mail, phone number. Since I still had my apartment, mailing address in Dubai that someone could answer, and I still had my mobile numbers, and e-mail address, there was no real need to update them.
> 
> The example for updating your address with DHA would be for example you sold your house, and needed to live a a hotel for 15 days until you moved into your new house, then yes your hotel would be your residency for 15 days, because you have no other place or contact method.


Thanks!


----------



## Goki

252 Days and still counting :amen::amen::amen:

Keep me in your Prayers


----------



## indy14

Hey Buddy,

Regarding point no. 4, did you leave the arrival date as blank for your 485 visa entry (2nd Visa) since you were already present onshore.

I have spent 1.4 years in Australia during which my 457 visa was renewed after 1 year while I was already in Melbourne. So, I have left arrival date as blank for the 2nd 457 visa and entered departure date as applicable. Hope this is right..



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey onshore applicant here too, for 190, my experience and thoughts:
> 
> 1 - Yes, unless you are on a student visa or visitor visa - (I remember reading this distinction on DHA)
> 
> 2 - I listed my pre-university education (eg IB / A levels level) onward
> 
> 3 - I gave details of the day I arrived in Australia on my student visa (I'm now on a 485).
> 
> 4 - I gave details of the day I arrived in Australia on my student visa (I'm now on a 485) - left the departure date blank for my student visa.
> 
> 5 - Permanent Migration.
> 
> 6 - Left it blank.
> 
> 7 - Migration Visa.
> 
> 8 - Up to you, but medicals are valid for 12 months. I did them before I lodged my EOI cause of the predictable invite timeline for ACT at the time.
> 
> 9 - I didn't.


----------



## kEtraG

Goki said:


> 252 Days and still counting :amen::amen::amen:
> 
> Keep me in your Prayers


Oh God! Not even CO contact? Thats weird.. Can you not mail them and ask them about the delay?


----------



## Goki

kEtraG said:


> Oh God! Not even CO contact? Thats weird.. Can you not mail them and ask them about the delay?



Hi Mate , 

I got a IMMI commencement mail on 15th August . No updates after that . Tried calling thrice and got a standard reply .


----------



## raudichy

No movement from DIBP based on immitracker, is it a holiday by any change, do not see the same on holiday list for DIBP.


----------



## vamsi01986

Goki said:


> 252 Days and still counting :amen::amen::amen:
> 
> Keep me in your Prayers


Hope you receive your grant soon without any more contacts!! All the best.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twister89

Hi Guys,

I have been granted the 189 visa today. I'm an onshore applicant and I have a couple of questions regarding the same

1) How do i know the First Entry date condition for the Visa ? Is it mentioned on the Visa itself ? I have just have the Must Not arrive after date on the Visa which is 2023.

2) How do i withdraw 190 visa application? My skill select login credentials have now been disabled ?


----------



## kEtraG

Twister89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been granted the 189 visa today. I'm an onshore applicant and I have a couple of questions regarding the same


1) IED is on Visa Grant Letter itself - Initial Entry Date. 

2) How do i withdraw 190 visa application? My skill select login credentials have now been disabled ?
This means if your 190 EOI was with same credentials it is automatically withdrawn.


----------



## jenvas

Goki said:


> 252 Days and still counting :amen::amen::amen:
> 
> Keep me in your Prayers


Will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## kEtraG

Twister89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been granted the 189 visa today. I'm an onshore applicant and I have a couple of questions regarding the same
> 
> 1) How do i know the First Entry date condition for the Visa ? Is it mentioned on the Visa itself ? I have just have the Must Not arrive after date on the Visa which is 2023.
> 
> 2) How do i withdraw 190 visa application? My skill select login credentials have now been disabled ?


Congrats on the grant! Can you please tell us about your timeline? When did you lodge?


----------



## Twister89

kEtraG said:


> 1) IED is on Visa Grant Letter itself - Initial Entry Date.
> 
> 2) How do i withdraw 190 visa application? My skill select login credentials have now been disabled ?
> This means if your 190 EOI was with same credentials it is automatically withdrawn.


Hi,

There is no IED mentioned on the Visa grant letter? Is it not applicable for people who are already onshore ? Any idea ?


----------



## snirav89

Goki said:


> Hi Mate ,
> 
> 
> 
> I got a IMMI commencement mail on 15th August . No updates after that . Tried calling thrice and got a standard reply .




Hi... Lodge on 08/02, Immi assessment comm Got on 09/07... Still Waiting...
calling so many time but no result..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

Twister89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no IED mentioned on the Visa grant letter? Is it not applicable for people who are already onshore ? Any idea ?


Yes,

There will be no IED for onshore applicants . Enjoy your stay 

Can you share your timelines ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

raudichy said:


> No movement from DIBP based on immitracker, is it a holiday by any change, do not see the same on holiday list for DIBP.


today was a total bummer  winter and waiting games continues


----------



## Goki

snirav89 said:


> Hi... Lodge on 08/02, Immi assessment comm Got on 09/07... Still Waiting...
> calling so many time but no result..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Mate , 

You will get it soon , It has been 10 months for you now and they should act on it before the 11th month . So your Grant is on the way


----------



## Twister89

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes,
> 
> There will be no IED for onshore applicants . Enjoy your stay
> 
> Can you share your timelines ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Hi,
Please find the timelines below

261313 (Software Engineer)
EOI Submitted :- 08/07/2018 (75 Points)
Inv Received :- 11/09/2018 
Lodge :- 19/09/2018
Grant :- 17/12/2018


----------



## snirav89

Goki said:


> Hi Mate ,
> 
> 
> 
> You will get it soon , It has been 10 months for you now and they should act on it before the 11th month . So your Grant is on the way




Thanks Mate..
Let’s see What’s Happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby_Punjab

Hi Members,
A lot of guys have marked "Yes" for employment verification. Many who have lodged in Nov and Dec have done so. My lodge date is 4th Nov. Is there by any chance employment verification commence? There has been No CO contact. 
Also my wife's organization was contacted on phone,a week after the day i received the invite. I lodged Visa after 22 days. Was it ACS doing the employment verification? Or DIBP is doing verification even before lodging. I have calimed partner points.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bobby_Punjab said:


> Hi Members,
> A lot of guys have marked "Yes" for employment verification. Many who have lodged in Nov and Dec have done so. My lodge date is 4th Nov. Is there by any chance employment verification commence? There has been No CO contact.
> Also my wife's organization was contacted on phone,a week after the day i received the invite. I lodged Visa after 22 days. Was it ACS doing the employment verification? Or DIBP is doing verification even before lodging. I have calimed partner points.


Many ppl assume Employment verification on tracker to be the verification done by your skill assessing authority . Hence they mark it yes .

But in fact it is verification done by CO . Understanding gap


----------



## atifiqbal1985

raudichy said:


> No movement from DIBP based on immitracker, is it a holiday by any change, do not see the same on holiday list for DIBP.


190 have received grants, so yes slow movement but no holiday yet.


----------



## kEtraG

atifiqbal1985 said:


> 190 have received grants, so yes slow movement but no holiday yet.


Does the same team have all the types of applications to process? I mean, do they have 189, 190, 186 and so on?


----------



## Sam701

fugitive_4u said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any 70 ptr got the Grant? Or things are working only for 75 and 80 ptrs?
> 
> 
> 
> Having more points doesn't mean your grant will be expedited. CO's only validate your point claims against the documents you provided to corroborate the same. That's about it....!
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response buddy.


----------



## Sam701

Is there any time limit for CO to take a decision on our cases? Or they can take as more time as they want?


----------



## Saif

Sam701 said:


> Is there any time limit for CO to take a decision on our cases? Or they can take as more time as they want?


I'm sure they have well defined SLAs but since DHA mentions 8-11 months time, this is the max they get to take a decision. Fortunately they do it much earlier than the timelines mentioned for most cases. Imagine every single one of us to wait for 11 months would be heartbreaking...


----------



## Vab18

snirav89 said:


> Goki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate ,
> 
> 
> 
> I got a IMMI commencement mail on 15th August . No updates after that . Tried calling thrice and got a standard reply .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... Lodge on 08/02, Immi assessment comm Got on 09/07... Still Waiting...
> calling so many time but no result..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nooo this does not fill me with hope!! I saw about 5 people who had IACM in September got their grants a few weeks ago so assumed they do them in bulk and mine would come in next few months but seeing you guys waiting so long, maybe my theory is wrong! Keeping my fingers crossed for you guys!


----------



## balaaspire17

Saba Akbar said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Not an expert, responding from personal experience:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thats correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I didn't give details of 10th or 12th. Started from the four years' bachelors degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Response to Q25 should be Permanent residency/ migration. “Give details of your arrival in Australia” is Q27. I put the date I arrived here on my pre-189 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Arrival was when I arrived on my last visa. Left departure blank.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Again, permanent residency/migration
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Left blank
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "have applied for migration visa" - Go to part L then
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Medicals are valid for a year. I got it done in May before moving to Aus and didn't redo for PR application.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. If you lived here on bridging visa. Like I got the bridging but then got another substantial visa before bridging was activated, so I didn't mention it. But say for instance, I would have legally lived here on bridging even for a day, I would have mentioned it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your application!




Thank you very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey onshore applicant here too, for 190, my experience and thoughts:
> 
> 1 - Yes, unless you are on a student visa or visitor visa - (I remember reading this distinction on DHA)
> 
> 2 - I listed my pre-university education (eg IB / A levels level) onward
> 
> 3 - I gave details of the day I arrived in Australia on my student visa (I'm now on a 485).
> 
> 4 - I gave details of the day I arrived in Australia on my student visa (I'm now on a 485) - left the departure date blank for my student visa.
> 
> 5 - Permanent Migration.
> 
> 6 - Left it blank.
> 
> 7 - Migration Visa.
> 
> 8 - Up to you, but medicals are valid for 12 months. I did them before I lodged my EOI cause of the predictable invite timeline for ACT at the time.
> 
> 9 - I didn't.




Thank you very much. 

In case my current visa got renewed multiple times being onshore, just wondering what should be the arrival date. Please advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

balaaspire17 said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In case my current visa got renewed multiple times being onshore, just wondering what should be the arrival date. Please advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

Friends, Do we need to mention business trips also under the section, ‘previous countries of residence’ on the online application form?

Please advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devProgrammer(261312)

*devProgrammer(261312)*



kEtraG said:


> Congrats! On a Sunday, really? Have you claimed any spouse points or do you have kids in your application? Thanks!


Thanks.
No spouse or children in the application. Solo applicant.
Never thought it will be on a Sunday. I think these emails are auto-generated.


----------



## indy14

Hey, I am after similar information.

I have spent 1.4 years in Australia during which my 457 visa was renewed after 1 year while I was already in Melbourne. So, I have left arrival date as blank for the 2nd 457 visa and entered departure date as applicable. Hope this is right..



balaaspire17 said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> In case my current visa got renewed multiple times being onshore, just wondering what should be the arrival date. Please advise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bha517

*s56 Request for More information*

Hi Guys

I have received a s56 form request for more information where the CO asked me to provide Health examinations for family. After receiving it last week we went and completed our medicals and the status is now updated in ImmiAccount as well i.e. Health clearance provided. No Action Required. so can i go ahead and press the "I confirm i have provided requested information" button?
Because there are no health examination documents given to me directly as they will be submitted by the panel clinic directly on emedicals.

Thanks
Bha


----------



## devProgrammer(261312)

wrecker said:


> Congrats bro!
> 
> Sorry if I offend you but DHA gives preference to on site applicants more than off shore very clearly.
> 
> Onshore applicants get additional points for same level of educational qualifications as off shore. Same with work experience. These leads to lesser wait times to invitation automatically.
> 
> Imagine an applicant is a 75 pointer with a 4 year degree from Australia and 5 years Australian Work ex. With equivalent degree and work ex from other country the applicant would be a 65 pointer with no invitation chances as per current trend. Not only that, if you have worked more than 8 years in Australia you get another additional 5 points. That's a minimum 2 year headstart simply because offshore applicant would have to wait to complete give or take 2 or more years experience to claim that additional 5 points.
> 
> The invitation stage is the most difficult to get through and DHA is rightly, for the reasons mentioned by you such as financial investment, taxes etc.., is giving on shore applicants more preference. Final visa is just processing and there is no reason why DHA should prefer one applicant over other after it has already given on shore applicants a solid preference during invitation stage.
> 
> Sorry if you found my post offending. I don't mean it that way. Just wanted to put my point across.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi,
Absolutely no offence taken. And I hope my response is not offending and accepted in the same manner.
The reason for studying in Australia was to get additional points. If I am paying whopping AUD $80k for an Australian degree, it is obvious that onshore people get that advantage. Also, I feel for that price just 5 points is too less. And let's not forget about your living expenses. In someone's home country that is next to nothing. 
And this is not even about how you get the invitation. Everyone has their fight. It's the time after that. The waiting period. Everyone wants a systematic approach. I have seen onshore people with 80 points waiting for more than 200 days with impeccable documentation. These people are away from their families waiting for this particular visa grant day so that they can be reunited with their children/families. And just an insight about the majority of South Asian countries, If you have spent that much amount of money/time and returning back home without PR is considered a big insult. Luckily my background is a bit different but I have best mates who had to go through such situations and hence me being more emotional about it.
And this doesn't mean offshore people are any less deserving. It's just that onshore people have to go through a lot. And extra 5 points is the least they could ask for to remain in the country for the early invitation before their graduate visa gets expired. 
I hope this was humble enough to put across the points of onshore people.
Thanks.


----------



## Ismiya

Yes U should


bha517 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have received a s56 form request for more information where the CO asked me to provide Health examinations for family. After receiving it last week we went and completed our medicals and the status is now updated in ImmiAccount as well i.e. Health clearance provided. No Action Required. so can i go ahead and press the "I confirm i have provided requested information" button?
> Because there are no health examination documents given to me directly as they will be submitted by the panel clinic directly on emedicals.
> 
> Thanks
> Bha


----------



## vikrshar

Hi all, Can somebody confirm if we can upload documents after lodging the application as I could find few documents I missed while lodging Visa. Can anyone suggest how can I upload documents again as CO has not contacted me till now. Lodgement date: 13th November, 70 pointers, Telecom


----------



## shekar.ym

arrieshc said:


> Hi All,
> As being a silent observer of expat forum for all PR activities, I received my direct visa grant yesterday for Developer Programmer for 75 points.
> 
> I did not receive any CO contact.
> 
> Please find my timelines for your reference,
> Mar 2018 : EOI filing with 65 points
> June 2018 : EOI updated with 75 points(PTE 20 points)
> Aug 2018: Received both invitations(189 & 190). Withdrew 190 invitation
> Documents upload
> Sep end 2018 : Visa fees paid
> Dec mid 2018 : Visa Grant
> 
> Thanka expat forum for all the help and support.
> And those waiting for grant, be positive, have faith in God and have patience.
> 
> 
> THANKS,
> ARRIESH


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Prakash123 said:


> When is the best time to do PTE mail confirmation?? I meant before or after you apply for the visa?? Also, what is the procedure to send the scores and did you get pdf confirmation or just an email?


there is no best time. you can send before or after lodging.

you get email confirmation that scores are sent to DHA..you can take a pdf version of this email and upload as part of your application


----------



## shekar.ym

devProgrammer(261312) said:


> GRANTED!!!!!!!
> Finally! After waiting 88 days. Never thought they would be granting visas on a Sunday morning.
> *Onshore applicant.*
> Occupation -Developer Programmer
> Visa Lodge - 18th Sept 2018
> Visa Grant - 16 Dec 2018
> Seems like Santa stopped by early.
> All the best everyone. I hope everyone who applied in September and before gets their visa granted before everyone goes on a holiday.
> I would just like to add one thing here. I have observed offshore people are getting their visa granted quicker than onshore people which I feel is unfair as onshore people have given more to this country whether it comes to investing in education or doing part-time jobs and paying taxes and also who can forget about student hardships. Onshore people should have been given a priority as Australian government already know what we have been doing from the past 5 years.
> Anyways onshore people get their citizenship quicker which is a relief.
> Lastly, everyone who has applied, no matter what your reason is to leave your country and move to Australia, I know how frustrating can be the wait. Just hang in there and don't lose hope.
> All the best!



congrats and good luck


----------



## intruder_

vikrshar said:


> Hi all, Can somebody confirm if we can upload documents after lodging the application as I could find few documents I missed while lodging Visa. Can anyone suggest how can I upload documents again as CO has not contacted me till now. Lodgement date: 13th November, 70 pointers, Telecom


Yes, you can upload documents post VISA Lodge.


----------



## shekar.ym

snirav89 said:


> Hi... Lodge on 08/02, Immi assessment comm Got on 09/07... Still Waiting...
> calling so many time but no result..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good luck..i hope and pray that you get your grant soon


----------



## shekar.ym

balaaspire17 said:


> Friends, Do we need to mention business trips also under the section, ‘previous countries of residence’ on the online application form?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not needed in application. you can mention the same in form 80


----------



## shekar.ym

vikrshar said:


> Hi all, Can somebody confirm if we can upload documents after lodging the application as I could find few documents I missed while lodging Visa. Can anyone suggest how can I upload documents again as CO has not contacted me till now. Lodgement date: 13th November, 70 pointers, Telecom


yes you can


----------



## shekar.ym

Goki said:


> 252 Days and still counting :amen::amen::amen:
> 
> Keep me in your Prayers


i hope you get your grant soon.. good luck


----------



## sheikh359

Hi Fellows

Need some expert opinion on my case.

I have received 189 visa Invitation to apply on 11th dec. and last date to lodge visa is 09th Feb, 2019. We are expecting and expected delivery date is 13th Mar, 2019.

I am planning to lodge the visa near 1st Feb and then do the PCC for me and my wife. By 70 to 80 days, which is CO contact trend these days, I am hoping to get the medical done after delivery and also baby's documents and directly upload it.

But I am not clear about the HAP ID generation.

I am wondering if this HAP ID can be self generated for me, my partner and newborn after visa lodgement or I have to wait for CO contact for this.

please guide


----------



## atifiqbal1985

vikrshar said:


> Hi all, Can somebody confirm if we can upload documents after lodging the application as I could find few documents I missed while lodging Visa. Can anyone suggest how can I upload documents again as CO has not contacted me till now. Lodgement date: 13th November, 70 pointers, Telecom


You can upload as many documents as you need to. Just attach them in the relevant section.

After logging into immiaccount, click on VIEW DETAILS, and then click on ATTACH DOCUMENTS, and there you can attach the required documents in the relevant section, and you can add additional documents in the other attachments section.

Just make sure to not exhaust all 60 attachments, as CO sometimes ask for specific documents for which you need to keep some buffer.

All the best.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

sheikh359 said:


> Hi Fellows
> 
> Need some expert opinion on my case.
> 
> I have received 189 visa Invitation to apply on 11th dec. and last date to lodge visa is 09th Feb, 2019. We are expecting and expected delivery date is 13th Mar, 2019.
> 
> I am planning to lodge the visa near 1st Feb and then do the PCC for me and my wife. By 70 to 80 days, which is CO contact trend these days, I am hoping to get the medical done after delivery and also baby's documents and directly upload it.
> 
> But I am not clear about the HAP ID generation.
> 
> I am wondering if this HAP ID can be self generated for me, my partner and newborn after visa lodgement or I have to wait for CO contact for this.
> 
> please guide


Hey,

I would suggest you lodge visa asap, as CO contact would be around Feb anyway. Delaying to lodge visa in Feb would mean CO contact in Apr/May.

Regarding pregnancy, after lodging the visa, after 2 months or so when CO will contact for your wife's medical, you can update the CO that she is expecting, and therefore, you are waiting for delivery. After delivery, you have to update the CO with the details of baby, like passport and birth certificate. CO will then add the baby to visa application free of cost.

HAP ID is to be generated by you, and that you can generate before as well as after the lodging the visa, but it is advised to do it after lodging the visa as medical is valid for 1 year, and that also defines your IED.

Hope that would help. Let me know if any further assistance is required.

Regards


----------



## mike129

sheikh359 said:


> Hi Fellows
> 
> Need some expert opinion on my case.
> 
> I have received 189 visa Invitation to apply on 11th dec. and last date to lodge visa is 09th Feb, 2019. We are expecting and expected delivery date is 13th Mar, 2019.
> 
> I am planning to lodge the visa near 1st Feb and then do the PCC for me and my wife. By 70 to 80 days, which is CO contact trend these days, I am hoping to get the medical done after delivery and also baby's documents and directly upload it.
> 
> But I am not clear about the HAP ID generation.
> 
> I am wondering if this HAP ID can be self generated for me, my partner and newborn after visa lodgement or I have to wait for CO contact for this.
> 
> please guide


my friend, don't delay the visa lodgement like this...prepare you documents to lodge the visa maximum by 11th of Jan...So you will have one month as a buffer to be in the safe side...Hap ID I generated after visa lodgement and paying the visa fees and submitting the application...


----------



## mike129

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I would suggest you lodge visa asap, as CO contact would be around Feb anyway. Delaying to lodge visa in Feb would mean CO contact in Apr/May.
> 
> Regarding pregnancy, after lodging the visa, after 2 months or so when CO will contact for your wife's medical, you can update the CO that she is expecting, and therefore, you are waiting for delivery. After delivery, you have to update the CO with the details of baby, like passport and birth certificate. CO will then add the baby to visa application free of cost.
> 
> HAP ID is to be generated by you, and that you can generate before as well as after the lodging the visa, but it is advised to do it after lodging the visa as medical is valid for 1 year, and that also defines your IED.
> 
> Hope that would help. Let me know if any further assistance is required.
> 
> Regards


I don't think visa lodgement that was done on Dec. will get contact before March....since up till now people who lodged in September are getting their grants and very few in October got their grants also...Moreover, DHA will take a long break, for Christmas and New year holidays...So October lodgements should get cleared on January....November lodgement I believe should get cleared in February...So December lodgement will get cleared on March....Assuming the same trend continues of course.


----------



## sheikh359

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I would suggest you lodge visa asap, as CO contact would be around Feb anyway. Delaying to lodge visa in Feb would mean CO contact in Apr/May.
> 
> Regarding pregnancy, after lodging the visa, after 2 months or so when CO will contact for your wife's medical, you can update the CO that she is expecting, and therefore, you are waiting for delivery. After delivery, you have to update the CO with the details of baby, like passport and birth certificate. CO will then add the baby to visa application free of cost.
> 
> HAP ID is to be generated by you, and that you can generate before as well as after the lodging the visa, but it is advised to do it after lodging the visa as medical is valid for 1 year, and that also defines your IED.
> 
> Hope that would help. Let me know if any further assistance is required.
> 
> Regards



Thanks for your advise. I would need some further clarifications

After lodgement, should I do the medicals for myself and wait for delivery for my partner's medical or better to do the medicals together?

Regarding HAP ID, if you suggest me to do medical just after lodgement then I shall generate HAP ID for my wife in the same time and wait till she would be ready to undergo medical exam.

In case we are doing it together, then I shouldn't generate any HAP ID and wait. generate it when both of us are going to do the medical.

There is another thing that PCCs are not ready for me and my wife, what would you suggest whether to lodge visa now and use 28 days after visa lodgement for PCC or better to do it earlier than visa lodgement.


----------



## sheikh359

mike129 said:


> I don't think visa lodgement that was done on Dec. will get contact before March....since up till now people who lodged in September are getting their grants and very few in October got their grants also...Moreover, DHA will take a long break, for Christmas and New year holidays...So October lodgements should get cleared on January....November lodgement I believe should get cleared in February...So December lodgement will get cleared on March....Assuming the same trend continues of course.


Thanks Mike for your valuable opinion.

The reason I was planning to delay was to prevent CO contact. But I have gone through threads and previous cases faced by people.

one case was that the applicant has added all the documents for family even the newborn, before CO contact, and they got the grant except for newborn.

Another case is that, HAP ID you can generate only for the no. of people included in your initial application. 

Therefore I guess in my case I can't prevent CO contact, actually I need CO contact to add newborn to the application and lateron HAP ID and referral letter from CO for new born medical.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

sheikh359 said:


> Thanks for your advise. I would need some further clarifications
> 
> After lodgement, should I do the medicals for myself and wait for delivery for my partner's medical or better to do the medicals together?
> 
> Regarding HAP ID, if you suggest me to do medical just after lodgement then I shall generate HAP ID for my wife in the same time and wait till she would be ready to undergo medical exam.
> 
> In case we are doing it together, then I shouldn't generate any HAP ID and wait. generate it when both of us are going to do the medical.
> 
> There is another thing that PCCs are not ready for me and my wife, what would you suggest whether to lodge visa now and use 28 days after visa lodgement for PCC or better to do it earlier than visa lodgement.


Since PCC is not ready yet, I would advise you to not generate HAP ID yet for yourself or your wife, and wait till your wife is ready for medical, and then go for medical together.

Also get your PCC when you are close to going for medical.

The reason for suggesting this is because, Initial Entry Date is based on PCC and medicals, and it is one year from whichever is earlier. So to get a good time for initial entry, it is advised to delay it since you will not be able to travel until after delivery, and ultimately grant.


----------



## balaaspire17

shekar.ym said:


> not needed in application. you can mention the same in form 80




Thanks for your reply. 

Can you please suggest where should it be mentioned in Form 80?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

sheikh359 said:


> Thanks Mike for your valuable opinion.
> 
> The reason I was planning to delay was to prevent CO contact. But I have gone through threads and previous cases faced by people.
> 
> one case was that the applicant has added all the documents for family even the newborn, before CO contact, and they got the grant except for newborn.
> 
> Another case is that, HAP ID you can generate only for the no. of people included in your initial application.
> 
> Therefore I guess in my case I can't prevent CO contact, actually I need CO contact to add newborn to the application and lateron HAP ID and referral letter from CO for new born medical.


I got your point, but no one can guarantee there will be no CO contact even if you submit all the documents that is required, so you might just delay your lodgement by one month for nothing.... Anyways if you lodge this month and CO contact you in march...you can get your grant by the mid of June, whereas if you lodge on February... and assuming you will get a direct grant it will be on May....It's not a big difference.. around 1.5 to 2 month only.Cheeers.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

balaaspire17 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Can you please suggest where should it be mentioned in Form 80?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Presumably under Question 17 where among other things you have to provide your address history for the last 10 years for places you resided for study/work.


----------



## urspraveen2001

Hi All,

I have applied to 189 visa under 261111 category on 1st Dec 2018. I am claiming points for my spouse experience 5 points. I have uploaded the PTE score report and the ACS Assessment as requested by the documents mentioned. Do I need to upload any of my wife experience letters, Relieving letters, payslips in the documents section of my wife. I couldn't see any section requesting the same in IMMI. Please help me with this ASAP.

Thanks all in advance for your advise.


----------



## Rishabh25

If you get a CO contact, you will definitely go back in queue. I guess, you should get a new PCC to avoid the same and upload it as soon as possible. Uploading documents later doesn't affect your application processing time negatively, as far as I know. All the best!

[/QUOTE] Thank you for reply and valuable advice


----------



## vamsi01986

It is better you upload. If you do not find any specific section, upload them under the 'Other' section. But upload any relevant doc there is just so you can avoid CO contact later. All the best!


urspraveen2001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied to 189 visa under 261111 category on 1st Dec 2018. I am claiming points for my spouse experience 5 points. I have uploaded the PTE score report and the ACS Assessment as requested by the documents mentioned. Do I need to upload any of my wife experience letters, Relieving letters, payslips in the documents section of my wife. I couldn't see any section requesting the same in IMMI. Please help me with this ASAP.
> 
> Thanks all in advance for your advise.


----------



## jenvas

*Change in processing times*

I am seeing a change in processing times for my 189 application as 7 to 8 months now instead of 8 to 11 months which is good news for everyone I guess.


----------



## shahid15

jenvas said:


> I am seeing a change in processing times for my 189 application as 7 to 8 months now instead of 8 to 11 months which is good news for everyone I guess.


Wow!! That's great news indeed!! I just checked in to immi and I see the same!! Thanks for updating!!
Its indeed a ray of hope.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

That's awesome news - I'm sure the recent pipeline clearing in 2.5-3 months has brought down the average


----------



## vamsi01986

jenvas said:


> I am seeing a change in processing times for my 189 application as 7 to 8 months now instead of 8 to 11 months which is good news for everyone I guess.


Wow! Good spot man. Same timelines reflecting for me too. All the best everyone! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenvas

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That's awesome news - I'm sure the recent pipeline clearing in 2.5-3 months has brought down the average


Yes, and btw, I got my Bridging B within few days of applying. Applied it on Saturday 15/12 and got it yesterday 17/12.

Also, I updated my residential address to my Indian address as I am going for 3 weeks.


----------



## RockyRaj

jenvas said:


> I am seeing a change in processing times for my 189 application as 7 to 8 months now instead of 8 to 11 months which is good news for everyone I guess.




They will focus more on the 189 application at least for the next 3-4 months since October and November invite numbers are 4330 compared to the earlier months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jenvas said:


> Yes, and btw, I got my Bridging B within few days of applying. Applied it on Saturday 15/12 and got it yesterday 17/12.
> 
> Also, I updated my residential address to my Indian address as I am going for 3 weeks.


Thanks for updating the forum mate, it is so useful to have recent experiences to refer to.

Hope you have a fantastic break back in India


----------



## sheikh359

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Since PCC is not ready yet, I would advise you to not generate HAP ID yet for yourself or your wife, and wait till your wife is ready for medical, and then go for medical together.
> 
> Also get your PCC when you are close to going for medical.
> 
> The reason for suggesting this is because, Initial Entry Date is based on PCC and medicals, and it is one year from whichever is earlier. So to get a good time for initial entry, it is advised to delay it since you will not be able to travel until after delivery, and ultimately grant.


Thank you very much for assistance. Appreciate it


----------



## sheikh359

mike129 said:


> I got your point, but no one can guarantee there will be no CO contact even if you submit all the documents that is required, so you might just delay your lodgement by one month for nothing.... Anyways if you lodge this month and CO contact you in march...you can get your grant by the mid of June, whereas if you lodge on February... and assuming you will get a direct grant it will be on May....It's not a big difference.. around 1.5 to 2 month only.Cheeers.


Yeah agree with you thats why I am changing my mind. As per my understanding I must get CO contact and better to have it earlier.

Thanks a lot. appreciate for your opinion and time


----------



## mike129

jenvas said:


> I am seeing a change in processing times for my 189 application as 7 to 8 months now instead of 8 to 11 months which is good news for everyone I guess.


Good observation man.


----------



## sammy163

jenvas said:


> I am seeing a change in processing times for my 189 application as 7 to 8 months now instead of 8 to 11 months which is good news for everyone I guess.


I too noticed this morning.


----------



## kEtraG

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That's awesome news - I'm sure the recent pipeline clearing in 2.5-3 months has brought down the average



I just checked on this site - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times

and found that there are two entries for the visa processing time for 189. Is the latest one reflecting for you all in immiaccount? Sorry, cant check mine since my agent has the credentials.


----------



## kEtraG

RockyRaj said:


> They will focus more on the 189 application at least for the next 3-4 months since October and November invite numbers are 4330 compared to the earlier months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, you mean, more invites = faster processing? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RockyRaj

kEtraG said:


> So, you mean, more invites = faster processing? :fingerscrossed:




Not that way, what I meant is when the Aug-Sep invites had gone to 2500 per month already the processing time had reduced meaning the department is diverting more man power to process 189. And now with Oct and Nov at 4330 there will be more lodgment and they have to clear those numbers which is possible only with manpower diversion within the department 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

RockyRaj said:


> Not that way, what I meant is when the Aug-Sep invites had gone to 2500 per month already the processing time had reduced meaning the department is diverting more man power to process 189. And now with Oct and Nov at 4330 there will be more lodgment and they have to clear those numbers which is possible only with manpower diversion within the department
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope for the best!


----------



## ram2nitharshan

Any May lodgements, September CO contact folks still waiting? Feels like my application has been skipped and can't predict it anymore


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ram2nitharshan said:


> Any May lodgements, September CO contact folks still waiting? Feels like my application has been skipped and can't predict it anymore


Did you get an Immi Assessment Commencement email by any chance?  

Hang in there buddy. In January / when you exceed the global processing times, you can try putting in a feedback form via the DHA website - for some that has triggered some movement on their application (of course we aren't entirely sure if it is coincidental).


----------



## alegor

majjji said:


> Hi Alegor,
> 
> I was having the same case. I was contacted by a CO to add more details as she requested some additional documents. I came to know that I have used the 60/60 limit. I contacted them and they suggested me to mail the relevant department. In your case, you better need to wait for a CO to ask for these documents as I had already confirmed from the department that they wont let you add any additional documents if you have reached the limit of 60/60. Hope you get DG without these docs but in a worst case scenario, you would be dealing with a CO and you need to mail them the requested documents. I'll keep you posted as I've not received any update from CO. Good Luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thank you  Good luck to you too


----------



## ram2nitharshan

PrettyIsotonic said:


> ram2nitharshan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any May lodgements, September CO contact folks still waiting? Feels like my application has been skipped and can't predict it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get an Immi Assessment Commencement email by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there buddy. In January / when you exceed the global processing times, you can try putting in a feedback form via the DHA website - for some that has triggered some movement on their application (of course we aren't entirely sure if it is coincidental).
Click to expand...

Nope. Got a co contact because I forgot to send my wife's pte scores via the Pearson site.


----------



## RockyRaj

I wish all those waiting long for grant after a CO contact and ICAM should get their grant prior to festive season since those applicants would have crossed now the official processing time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reyesmarkfrancis

mike129 said:


> Good observation man.


Hi Mike please ping me if you got call from CO or grant since we have a same timing.



Anzsco 233411: Electronics Engineer
ITA: 11 Nov 2018
189 Visa lodge: 27 Nov 2018
Grant:


----------



## internationalcanuck

Was wondering if any March/April applicants were still around!
Best of luck...hoping you get it soon man!



Goki said:


> 252 Days and still counting :amen::amen::amen:
> 
> Keep me in your Prayers


----------



## pyrodestroyer

Hi Guys,

I didn’t claim any points for work experience on my EOI because none of the work experience are relevant. Do I need to provide work related documents when I lodge my 189 visa application ?

Regards,

Pyro


----------



## mike129

reyesmarkfrancis said:


> Hi Mike please ping me if you got call from CO or grant since we have a same timing.
> 
> 
> 
> Anzsco 233411: Electronics Engineer
> ITA: 11 Nov 2018
> 189 Visa lodge: 27 Nov 2018
> Grant:


sure buddy


----------



## mike129

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I didn’t claim any points for work experience on my EOI because none of the work experience are relevant. Do I need to provide work related documents when I lodge my 189 visa application ?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pyro


not required ...but just have them with you as a backup in case CO asks for them.


----------



## Sam701

saifsd said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any time limit for CO to take a decision on our cases? Or they can take as more time as they want?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they have well defined SLAs but since DHA mentions 8-11 months time, this is the max they get to take a decision. Fortunately they do it much earlier than the timelines mentioned for most cases. Imagine every single one of us to wait for 11 months would be heartbreaking...
Click to expand...


Yeah thats right, but its still heartbreaking to see people are waiting from more than 230-40 days. And yet they havent heard anything from CO. No CO contact No IACM.


----------



## Sam701

shekar.ym said:


> Goki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 252 Days and still counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep me in your Prayers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you get your grant soon.. good luck
Click to expand...

Why dont you try calling them and ask your CO whats happening? Why are they taking that long?


----------



## Malar2331

Yes. You should submit your wife's PTE score, experience certificate, reference letter and bank statement.


----------



## vamsi01986

Aspirants, just checked myimmitracker. Glad to let you know that the date has moved to Oct 10th for a DG in 69 days.


----------



## Abroadero7

2018 is ending, All the best to everyone waiting for their golden letter !


----------



## Mohammed786

Wow. thts super fast. It was on 1st week of October till yesterday.



vamsi01986 said:


> Aspirants, just checked myimmitracker. Glad to let you know that the date has moved to Oct 10th for a DG in 69 days.


----------



## kkjuly15

vamsi01986 said:


> Aspirants, just checked myimmitracker. Glad to let you know that the date has moved to Oct 10th for a DG in 69 days.


Good news👍... wishing every one of us a speedy grant 🙂


----------



## kEtraG

vamsi01986 said:


> Aspirants, just checked myimmitracker. Glad to let you know that the date has moved to Oct 10th for a DG in 69 days.


Yeah! Too good to be true! Hope this is a real case and answers queries soon. 
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: For a speedy grant and a happier New Year!

*Update*: It is a real case!


----------



## Vab18

Dear Santa, please can my family have our visa grant for Christmas! We have been dreaming and planning our move for years and finally put the plan in to motion in January 2018, really thought it would be granted in November but nope had to go and get an IACM mail 😫. There’s a job opportunity waiting for my husband we just need the visa 🙏🏻


----------



## kEtraG

vamsi01986 said:


> Aspirants, just checked myimmitracker. Glad to let you know that the date has moved to Oct 10th for a DG in 69 days.


Application of a single person - no spouse no kids.


----------



## vamsi01986

kEtraG said:


> Application of a single person - no spouse no kids.


Probably a straight forward case then. Still +ve though. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

All the best. Hope it will be a 'merry' christmas for your family. -----Vab18


----------



## ram1289

Hi, I've got a question. Not sure if it has been answered on this forum but I couldn't find an answer elsewhere.

If a 457 visa is canceled, then a BVA also gets canceled. However, if a 457 expires before the cancellation date, then does the BVA still remain valid without work rights? What happens if you can't find a sponsor when you are on a BVA.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## balaaspire17

Experts,

My medicals will expire on 8-Jan. Highly unlikely my case will get assigned and finalised by then. So, I would like to proactively do medicals once more and link that HAP ID in my visa application form. Please advise if I can do that. If yes, please let me know how can I generate the HAP ID myself. 

Note: I am yet to complete and submit my online application.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

vamsi01986 said:


> All the best. Hope it will be a 'merry' christmas for your family. -----Vab18


Thanks hope it is for all of us! 🎅🏻


----------



## Goki

Vab18 said:


> Dear Santa, please can my family have our visa grant for Christmas! We have been dreaming and planning our move for years and finally put the plan in to motion in January 2018, really thought it would be granted in November but nope had to go and get an IACM mail 😫. There’s a job opportunity waiting for my husband we just need the visa 🙏🏻




Don't worry Vab , Grant is on the way


----------



## Goki

Sam701 said:


> Why dont you try calling them and ask your CO whats happening? Why are they taking that long?


Hi Sam , 

I have tried that too , and i usually get a standard reply (The case cannot be viewed / opened unless the 11 month processing time is over ) . Now seeing that the processing time has reduced to 8 months . They agreed to drop a note 

Hope this brings me some luck . Our PR preparation started nearly 2 years back . I have a long story of mine to tell :clock::decision:


----------



## majjji

alegor said:


> Thank you  Good luck to you too


Thanks alegor. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Vab18 said:


> Dear Santa, please can my family have our visa grant for Christmas! We have been dreaming and planning our move for years and finally put the plan in to motion in January 2018, really thought it would be granted in November but nope had to go and get an IACM mail 😫. There’s a job opportunity waiting for my husband we just need the visa 🙏🏻


I hope you'll get it soon. Btw, how come your husband managed to secure a job even before the grant. This statement of yours is giving me a ray of hope and shock at the same time. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid

Vab18 said:


> Dear Santa, please can my family have our visa grant for Christmas! We have been dreaming and planning our move for years and finally put the plan in to motion in January 2018, really thought it would be granted in November but nope had to go and get an IACM mail 😫. There’s a job opportunity waiting for my husband we just need the visa 🙏🏻



what is meant by IACM ?? and is it a diffiult scrutiny den the regular process by CO ??


----------



## Vab18

majjji said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Santa, please can my family have our visa grant for Christmas! We have been dreaming and planning our move for years and finally put the plan in to motion in January 2018, really thought it would be granted in November but nope had to go and get an IACM mail 😫. There’s a job opportunity waiting for my husband we just need the visa 🙏🏻
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you'll get it soon. Btw, how come your husband managed to secure a job even before the grant. This statement of yours is giving me a ray of hope and shock at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The company he works for now have a position in Perth!


----------



## Vab18

rkhalid said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Santa, please can my family have our visa grant for Christmas! We have been dreaming and planning our move for years and finally put the plan in to motion in January 2018, really thought it would be granted in November but nope had to go and get an IACM mail 😫. There’s a job opportunity waiting for my husband we just need the visa 🙏🏻
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is meant by IACM ?? and is it a diffiult scrutiny den the regular process by CO ??
Click to expand...

IACM is Immi Assessment Commence email, the trend is people who get this email wait significantly longer than others, it appears to be random and entails further checks, CO doesn’t ask for more information just a longer wait for grant.


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All, A little help here, my Pcc is done but hit a wall for my wife, her passport address is not same as mine as I have got my passport reissued in Oct this year whereas we didn't opt to get her passport reissued as her passport expiry date is in 2023. Now we have her govt. bank photo attested passbook with the same name as on passport and our current address. Can we use it for pcc or have we hit a major roadblock? because if we are going to change the address on passport now it will change the passport number and we have filed our eoi docs already. Please help on this.


----------



## Usha Balla

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All, A little help here, my Pcc is done but hit a wall for my wife, her passport address is not same as mine as I have got my passport reissued in Oct this year whereas we didn't opt to get her passport reissued as her passport expiry date is in 2023. Now we have her govt. bank photo attested passbook with the same name as on passport and our current address. Can we use it for pcc or have we hit a major roadblock? because if we are going to change the address on passport now it will change the passport number and we have filed our eoi docs already. Please help on this.


My address on passport is different from the one I am residing currently. Only bank statement has the current address. Same for my husband also. Only my kid’ Passport has the correct address. None of that mattered for PCC. 
Just apply for PCC in passport office ( If you r in India) it will be issued immediately.


----------



## shekar.ym

balaaspire17 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Can you please suggest where should it be mentioned in Form 80?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


in travel history section


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Usha Balla said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, A little help here, my Pcc is done but hit a wall for my wife, her passport address is not same as mine as I have got my passport reissued in Oct this year whereas we didn't opt to get her passport reissued as her passport expiry date is in 2023. Now we have her govt. bank photo attested passbook with the same name as on passport and our current address. Can we use it for pcc or have we hit a major roadblock? because if we are going to change the address on passport now it will change the passport number and we have filed our eoi docs already. Please help on this.
> 
> 
> 
> My address on passport is different from the one I am residing currently. Only bank statement has the current address. Same for my husband also. Only my kid’ Passport has the correct address. None of that mattered for PCC.
> Just apply for PCC in passport office ( If you r in India) it will be issued immediately.
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot for this info. We will be going this week to psk office ,let's hope for the best. Thanks again.


----------



## Saba Akbar

balaaspire17 said:


> Experts,
> 
> My medicals will expire on 8-Jan. Highly unlikely my case will get assigned and finalised by then. So, I would like to proactively do medicals once more and link that HAP ID in my visa application form. Please advise if I can do that. If yes, please let me know how can I generate the HAP ID myself.
> 
> Note: I am yet to complete and submit my online application.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is the link that explains the process. Hope this helps!
https://www.am22tech.com/generate-hap-id-for-medical-before-submitting-visa-application/


----------



## balaaspire17

Saba Akbar said:


> Here is the link that explains the process. Hope this helps!
> 
> https://www.am22tech.com/generate-hap-id-for-medical-before-submitting-visa-application/




Thanks Saba for your help.

As I understand, I think there is a change in the process. Now the Health Declaration option is also included on the screen where “Attachment” option used for uploading the documents appears. That’s where my confusion is. 

What happens to that option if I generate the HAP ID and enter it in the application before submitting it? Will it show up or not? If yes, should I ignore it or how to proceed?

Can you please clarify? 

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usha Balla

balaaspire17 said:


> Saba Akbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link that explains the process. Hope this helps!
> 
> https://www.am22tech.com/generate-hap-id-for-medical-before-submitting-visa-application/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Saba for your help.
> 
> As I understand, I think there is a change in the process. Now the Health Declaration option is also included on the screen where “Attachment” option used for uploading the documents appears. That’s where my confusion is.
> 
> What happens to that option if I generate the HAP ID and enter it in the application before submitting it? Will it show up or not? If yes, should I ignore it or how to proceed?
> 
> Can you please clarify?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Please wait for the medicals to expire. The same HAP I’d needs to be used for doing medicals again. 
We had faced the same last month for my husband’s medicals. We could only redo them after the expiry.


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys yesterday I did my medicals in elbit Bangalore. And after the procedure they told me that my report will be sent by them.

However I have my client declaration letter which I have signed with me??

Did they forget to collect it at medical centre? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

*PTE score expiry*

Experts, need an advice. My spouse's English score is expiring in Jan 2019. I am claiming spouse points. If we dont get grant by then, is my spouse required to take PTE again? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Usha Balla

vivinlobo said:


> Guys yesterday I did my medicals in elbit Bangalore. And after the procedure they told me that my report will be sent by them.
> 
> However I have my client declaration letter which I have signed with me??
> 
> Did they forget to collect it at medical centre?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I have also got my medicals done at Elbit. You will not get any letter or report. The portal will be updated within 5-7 working days.


----------



## vivinlobo

Usha Balla said:


> I have also got my medicals done at Elbit. You will not get any letter or report. The portal will be updated within 5-7 working days.


Did you get the client declaration letter with you when you came back from medicals?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

Usha Balla said:


> Please wait for the medicals to expire. The same HAP I’d needs to be used for doing medicals again.
> We had faced the same last month for my husband’s medicals. We could only redo them after the expiry.




Hi Usha, 

Sorry I didn’t understand point. Could you please elaborate?

Actually, I am able to generate a new HAP ID using my details even though the medical I did in Jan’18 is still valid. 

Can’t I just do medicals using the new HAP ID and update in my visa application? Please clarify.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Everyone,

Posting this here as no one is replying in the relevant thread

My wife is pregnant and CO contacted happened on 13-Dec. CO is asking for below details.

1. Proof of Employment - Specifically for current workplace with R&R,designation,employment period,company details,salary detail on company's letter head
2. Wife's medical (Medical is not done yet as we are expecting baby in Jan-2019)

Below are my queries
1. I want to put my visa application on hold. What is the medium of communication to let CO know about my circumstances.
CO contacted me through this mail id [email protected], should I reply him over this mail?
or should i use change in cirumstances option which is available in the immiaccount??

2. As requested by CO,I am going to upload proof of employment documents for my current workplace. Should I click on "requested documents provided" button.
or should i just upload the documents

Need some expert guidance here.


----------



## Usha Balla

vivinlobo said:


> Did you get the client declaration letter with you when you came back from medicals??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


What is a client declaration letter? I did not get any letter from them. You can always call them and ask if you have any query.


----------



## Usha Balla

balaaspire17 said:


> Hi Usha,
> 
> Sorry I didn’t understand point. Could you please elaborate?
> 
> Actually, I am able to generate a new HAP ID using my details even though the medical I did in Jan’18 is still valid.
> 
> Can’t I just do medicals using the new HAP ID and update in my visa application? Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Currently, if you have already submitted your medicals(which are going to expire in Jan'18), then the medical officer will review and mark them as assessed/cleared. Your CO will check them and make a decision. In case the CO is not satisfied then he will ask you to do your medicals again.
Usually one HAP ID will be given for applicant as far as i know. Submitting two sets of medicals different ID's may lead to confusion.

P.S: This is what my agent had told me and what had happened in my case.


----------



## himsrj

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Posting this here as no one is replying in the relevant thread
> 
> My wife is pregnant and CO contacted happened on 13-Dec. CO is asking for below details.
> 
> 1. Proof of Employment - Specifically for current workplace with R&R,designation,employment period,company details,salary detail on company's letter head
> 2. Wife's medical (Medical is not done yet as we are expecting baby in Jan-2019)
> 
> Below are my queries
> 1. I want to put my visa application on hold. What is the medium of communication to let CO know about my circumstances.
> CO contacted me through this mail id [email protected], should I reply him over this mail?
> or should i use change in cirumstances option which is available in the immiaccount??
> 
> 2. As requested by CO,I am going to upload proof of employment documents for my current workplace. Should I click on "requested documents provided" button.
> or should i just upload the documents
> 
> Need some expert guidance here.


You should mail him and ask he will update you to upload relevant form, could have done that on own. Just needed to select in your wife health form that applicant is preg and meds authority would have notified co.

Do mail him for update in circumstances while doing same in immi account , upload docs and push the button.

*not an expert though.


----------



## sammy163

guys anyone facing issues while trying to click "view details" and could able to see application status. 

for me, when i click view details, its continuously showing "unexpected error, close all browsers and try again" 

since morning...


----------



## vivinlobo

Usha Balla said:


> What is a client declaration letter? I did not get any letter from them. You can always call them and ask if you have any query.


I went there to their centre. They told me that the letter is for me and they will be sending the scanned copy. I went there because I have my bus tomorrow to my hometown. It's just an declaration letter to DHA which we have to sign on medical day. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

Dillu85 said:


> guys anyone facing issues while trying to click "view details" and could able to see application status.
> 
> for me, when i click view details, its continuously showing "unexpected error, close all browsers and try again"
> 
> since morning...


Got same error on smartphone and system as well. Might be some kinda glitch. Wait it out.


----------



## JG

Dillu85 said:


> guys anyone facing issues while trying to click "view details" and could able to see application status.
> 
> for me, when i click view details, its continuously showing "unexpected error, close all browsers and try again"
> 
> since morning...


same to me also dear....


----------



## alegor

Dillu85 said:


> guys anyone facing issues while trying to click "view details" and could able to see application status.
> 
> for me, when i click view details, its continuously showing "unexpected error, close all browsers and try again"
> 
> since morning...


Same here, maybe some maintenance going on. lets wait for an hour. I also noticed my application processing time is changed from 8- 11 months to 7-8 months. :clock:


----------



## balaaspire17

Usha Balla said:


> Currently, if you have already submitted your medicals(which are going to expire in Jan'18), then the medical officer will review and mark them as assessed/cleared. Your CO will check them and make a decision. In case the CO is not satisfied then he will ask you to do your medicals again.
> 
> Usually one HAP ID will be given for applicant as far as i know. Submitting two sets of medicals different ID's may lead to confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: This is what my agent had told me and what had happened in my case.




Thanks for the clarification, Usha.

Actually, the medical I did was for the temporary work visa which I got it in Jan’18. When I did that medicals, I was told by the medical officer that I can reuse the same HAP ID for 189 as it included all the tests required for the 189 visa. Unfortunately, it’s only valid till Jan’19. If I use it, there is a high chance that CO will ask me to do medicals again as it won’t be valid by the time my case is assigned and assessed. Therefore, I want to generate a new HAP ID for my 189 and do medicals using it. Then update it in my 189 visa application to avoid CO contact. 

Later when CO opens my case, they will see my new HAP ID and assess accordingly. 

Since my 189 application is not submitted yet, hope this approach is fine. Please share your thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

josygeorge000 said:


> same to me also dear....


thank you all responding !! now am feeling better


----------



## JG

Dillu85 said:


> thank you all responding !! now am feeling better


Now it is working check again.

May be CO is checking the files ...hahahah


----------



## farooq41

josygeorge000 said:


> now it is working check again.
> 
> May be co is checking the files ...hahahah:d:d:d


lol


----------



## sammy163

josygeorge000 said:


> Now it is working check again.
> 
> May be CO is checking the files ...hahahah


Expected the funny replyyyy


----------



## JG

Dillu85 said:


> Expected the funny replyyyy


Will you believe me if you get grant tomorrow?


----------



## kEtraG

kEtraG said:


> Experts, need an advice. My spouse's English score is expiring in Jan 2019. I am claiming spouse points. If we dont get grant by then, is my spouse required to take PTE again? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!


Any advice on this?


----------



## sammy163

josygeorge000 said:


> Will you believe me if you get grant tomorrow?


I know my bad...layball:


----------



## JG

kEtraG said:


> Any advice on this?


No need of anything it should be valid at the time of invite.


----------



## kEtraG

josygeorge000 said:


> No need of anything it should be valid at the time of invite.


OK, thanks!


----------



## NB

kEtraG said:


> Experts, need an advice. My spouse's English score is expiring in Jan 2019. I am claiming spouse points. If we dont get grant by then, is my spouse required to take PTE again? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!


Nope

The results have to be valid only till the date of the invite in your case

Relax

Cheers


----------



## kEtraG

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> The results have to be valid only till the date of the invite in your case
> 
> Relax
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## sammy163

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> The results have to be valid only till the date of the invite in your case
> 
> Relax
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB , what an entry to this group , after long time.. am following you in "my bit to PR journey"


----------



## JG

Dillu85 said:


> Hi NB , what an entry to this group , after long time.. am following you in "my bit to PR journey"


Surely I believe you are so close dillu.


----------



## Fanta1

*Evidence of work experience without claiming points*

Hi experts, 

I was lucky to be invited on 11 Dec (Electrical Engineering-70pt). I have a small issue with loging document, please help!

I had more than two years work experience oversea, and did not claim any point from that. But in the logging process it is required me to provide Evidence of Work Experience Oversea.

I was receiving cash when working and it was long time back (2009-2012) so I do not have any documents with me now.

Please advise me what should I do now?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JG

Fanta1 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I was lucky to be invited on 11 Dec (Electrical Engineering-70pt). I have a small issue with loging document, please help!
> 
> I had more than two years work experience oversea, and did not claim any point from that. But in the logging process it is required me to provide Evidence of Work Experience Oversea.
> 
> I was receiving cash when working and it was long time back (2009-2012) so I do not have any documents with me now.
> 
> Please advise me what should I do now?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



If you are not claiming points no need to show proofs.


----------



## Usha Balla

balaaspire17 said:


> Thanks for the clarification, Usha.
> 
> Actually, the medical I did was for the temporary work visa which I got it in Jan’18. When I did that medicals, I was told by the medical officer that I can reuse the same HAP ID for 189 as it included all the tests required for the 189 visa. Unfortunately, it’s only valid till Jan’19. If I use it, there is a high chance that CO will ask me to do medicals again as it won’t be valid by the time my case is assigned and assessed. Therefore, I want to generate a new HAP ID for my 189 and do medicals using it. Then update it in my 189 visa application to avoid CO contact.
> 
> Later when CO opens my case, they will see my new HAP ID and assess accordingly.
> 
> Since my 189 application is not submitted yet, hope this approach is fine. Please share your thoughts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My husband's case is similar.

He is on 457 visa in Melbourne since an year. His medicals expired in Oct'2018. We had submitted the docs in Aug'2018. While submitting the docs, he had to mention his 457 visa ID. The medicals got linked from that ID automatically. We were unable to upload any other medicals.

We got CO contact in Nov'2018 to repeat the medicals. After that only we were able to do the medicals. 

Hope this is clear. Feel free to PM me in case of further info.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Fanta1 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky to be invited on 11 Dec (Electrical Engineering-70pt). I have a small issue with loging document, please help!
> 
> 
> 
> I had more than two years work experience oversea, and did not claim any point from that. But in the logging process it is required me to provide Evidence of Work Experience Oversea.
> 
> 
> 
> I was receiving cash when working and it was long time back (2009-2012) so I do not have any documents with me now.
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise me what should I do now?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I had the same issue, I didn't upload anything and gave the reason that I am not claiming points (this employment was also not used by my skills assessing authority). 

I've already had a CO contact and they didn't ask for employment proof for that period.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Dillu85 said:


> I know my bad...layball:


Dillu , we both are sailing in the same boat .. chillax .

me on 22nd sep and u on 23rd sep  

lol

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## sammy163

:amen:


josygeorge000 said:


> Surely I believe you are so close dillu.


:clock:


----------



## sammy163

bssanthosh47 said:


> Dillu , we both are sailing in the same boat .. chillax .
> 
> me on 22nd sep and u on 23rd sep
> 
> lol
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


i pray for you !! all the best !!


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> Dillu , we both are sailing in the same boat .. chillax .
> 
> me on 22nd sep and u on 23rd sep
> 
> lol
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Yes, both of you guys 2 days more for you guys.

If you are not getting within next two days then you both will get only in next year wow that is a long waiting.....


----------



## JG

The happiest guys will be the guys getting grant on this Friday..... Last grant of the year....


----------



## sammy163

josygeorge000 said:


> Yes, both of you guys 2 days more for you guys.
> 
> If you are not getting within next two days then you both will get only in next year wow that is a long waiting.....


josy lets wait and watch !! now am used to... reduced frequency of frequently logging into immiaccount ....:fingerscrossed:

:brick:


----------



## Saif

josygeorge000 said:


> The happiest guys will be the guys getting grant on this Friday..... Last grant of the year....


Just as I predicted a couple of months ago, but someone on this forum commented there was a grant on the 27th Dec last year...
I assume there should be many grants by this Friday (mails may arrive until subsequent Saturday and Sunday), the reason being there was quite a lull last two weeks and if the CO workforce has increased, they wouldn't have been sitting idle. As we are all humans it is just that many of them would press the 'send' button just before they go on holidays. It might be their way of saying Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
Fingers crossed 
Good luck to the ones ever so close of getting one!


----------



## Vab18

Someone has got a grant today that got IACM 4 days ago! Just shows it could take 4 days or 12 months for immi commence people!


----------



## balaaspire17

Usha Balla said:


> My husband's case is similar.
> 
> He is on 457 visa in Melbourne since an year. His medicals expired in Oct'2018. We had submitted the docs in Aug'2018. While submitting the docs, he had to mention his 457 visa ID. The medicals got linked from that ID automatically. We were unable to upload any other medicals.
> 
> We got CO contact in Nov'2018 to repeat the medicals. After that only we were able to do the medicals.
> 
> Hope this is clear. Feel free to PM me in case of further info.




Thanks for your inputs, Usha.

I don’t think I have an option to send you PM. So, replying here. In case you can send me a PM, please do so.

Actually, that’s the exact situation I am trying to avoid. That’s why I want to generate a new HAP ID and enter that in my 189 visa application before submitting it so that I don’t need to use my previous HAP ID.

In your husband’s case, I guess he updated his 457 visa HAP ID in his 189 application and submitted the application. That’s why he wasn’t able to enter any other HAP ID in his 189 application until CO contact. Please correct me if that’s not correct. 

By the way, as far as I know, there was no provision to enter 457 Visa ID. Could you please clarify where he had mentioned it while submitting the docs. 

Since I have a medical appointment tomorrow, look forward to your earliest response.

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

saifsd said:


> Just as I predicted a couple of months ago, but someone on this forum commented there was a grant on the 27th Dec last year...
> I assume there should be many grants by this Friday (mails may arrive until subsequent Saturday and Sunday), the reason being there was quite a lull last two weeks and if the CO workforce has increased, they wouldn't have been sitting idle. As we are all humans it is just that many of them would press the 'send' button just before they go on holidays. It might be their way of saying Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
> Fingers crossed
> Good luck to the ones ever so close of getting one!


Hi Saif.. even i predict the same and they clear all backlog people waiting for months together...


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

josygeorge000 said:


> The happiest guys will be the guys getting grant on this Friday..... Last grant of the year....


How about someone waiting after a job interview that went good? 😎


----------



## sharath121k

bssanthosh47 said:


> Dillu , we both are sailing in the same boat .. chillax .
> 
> 
> 
> me on 22nd sep and u on 23rd sep
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


I have lodged on 24 Sep and received IACM on 3rd Dec. No response yet. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

sharath121k said:


> I have lodged on 24 Sep and received IACM on 3rd Dec. No response yet. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


so lets record few guys who are active noww...

bssanthosh-22 Sep
dillu-23 sep
sharath - 24 sep


----------



## farooq41

Dillu85 said:


> so lets record few guys who are active noww...
> 
> bssanthosh-22 Sep
> dillu-23 sep
> sharath - 24 sep


Me - 24 Sep


----------



## Usha Balla

balaaspire17 said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's case is similar.
> 
> He is on 457 visa in Melbourne since an year. His medicals expired in Oct'2018. We had submitted the docs in Aug'2018. While submitting the docs, he had to mention his 457 visa ID. The medicals got linked from that ID automatically. We were unable to upload any other medicals.
> 
> We got CO contact in Nov'2018 to repeat the medicals. After that only we were able to do the medicals.
> 
> Hope this is clear. Feel free to PM me in case of further info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your inputs, Usha.
> 
> I don’t think I have an option to send you PM. So, replying here. In case you can send me a PM, please do so.
> 
> Actually, that’s the exact situation I am trying to avoid. That’s why I want to generate a new HAP ID and enter that in my 189 visa application before submitting it so that I don’t need to use my previous HAP ID.
> 
> In your husband’s case, I guess he updated his 457 visa HAP ID in his 189 application and submitted the application. That’s why he wasn’t able to enter any other HAP ID in his 189 application until CO contact. Please correct me if that’s not correct.
> 
> By the way, as far as I know, there was no provision to enter 457 Visa ID. Could you please clarify where he had mentioned it while submitting the docs.
> 
> Since I have a medical appointment tomorrow, look forward to your earliest response.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I think any existing visa details should be provided in form 80. I remember entering my tourist visa details also.


----------



## beeze50

Hi Friends, 

I lodged my visa on 27th Oct 2018.

By the previous messages, I see lot of people who lodged their visa before 15th Sept 2018 getting a CO contact or Visa grant.

Should I expect some action in end Jan 2019 ?


----------



## JG

beeze50 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 27th Oct 2018.
> 
> By the previous messages, I see lot of people who lodged their visa before 15th Sept 2018 getting a CO contact or Visa grant.
> 
> Should I expect some action in end Jan 2019 ?


Only god knows.


----------



## JG

aswinputhenveettil said:


> How about someone waiting after a job interview that went good? 😎


what is that?


----------



## Vab18

Dillu85 said:


> sharath121k said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged on 24 Sep and received IACM on 3rd Dec. No response yet. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> so lets record few guys who are active noww...
> 
> bssanthosh-22 Sep
> dillu-23 sep
> sharath - 24 sep
Click to expand...

We lodged 18 Sep IACM 20 Nov


----------



## Fanta1

josygeorge000 said:


> If you are not claiming points no need to show proofs.


Thank you for your quick reply. Should I answer in the pop-up box: "I do not claim point for working experience"?


----------



## Fanta1

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I had the same issue, I didn't upload anything and gave the reason that I am not claiming points (this employment was also not used by my skills assessing authority).
> 
> I've already had a CO contact and they didn't ask for employment proof for that period.


Thank you for your response. I did not include the work experience in Skills Assessment either (I actually did not claim points from any work experience). Did you claim any work experience in other period, PrettyIsotonic?


----------



## ram1289

Vab18 said:


> We lodged 18 Sep IACM 20 Nov


Ram - Lodged 20th May. CO contact on 06th Sep


----------



## Saif

Dillu85 said:


> Hi Saif.. even i predict the same and they clear all backlog people waiting for months together...


Yours is a sure shotter this week mate 
Even our friend santhosh's I pray...


----------



## Saif

josygeorge000 said:


> what is that?


I think he meant he'll be so happy when eagerly waiting for a grant this year and being hopeful about an interview which he cleared or went very well...
Bhavnao ko samjho


----------



## Roopesh91

Fanta1 said:


> Thank you for your response. I did not include the work experience in Skills Assessment either (I actually did not claim points from any work experience). Did you claim any work experience in other period, PrettyIsotonic?


Hello, 

I had the same impression that uploading proof for this was not necessary but received a CO contact last week to submit employment evidence for the employment episode that I did not include in my skills assessment and for which I did not claim any work experience points. 

This employment episode was declared wherever employment history was requested and was specified as no points claimed.

Seems to be touch n go but I've now managed to upload as many documents as I could. I would advise you to upload if you have them and arrange for more if you could.


----------



## Ismiya

Lodged apr 15th
Last co contact oct 15
😞 😞 waiting waiting waiting


----------



## sammy163

saifsd said:


> Yours is a sure shotter this week mate
> Even our friend santhosh's I pray...


:amen:


----------



## Fanta1

Roopesh91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same impression that uploading proof for this was not necessary but received a CO contact last week to submit employment evidence for the employment episode that I did not include in my skills assessment and for which I did not claim any work experience points.
> 
> 
> 
> This employment episode was declared wherever employment history was requested and was specified as no points claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be touch n go but I've now managed to upload as many documents as I could. I would advise you to upload if you have them and arrange for more if you could.




Hi Roopesh91, i did not use the work experience for skill assessment even. I just used projects I have done at uni for the episodes. So it is really hard for me to get the evidence. I am thinking of contacting my former boss for a reference letter, but not sure what template I should follow to show the evidence of work experience.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sravan0500

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Fanta1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky to be invited on 11 Dec (Electrical Engineering-70pt). I have a small issue with loging document, please help!
> 
> 
> 
> I had more than two years work experience oversea, and did not claim any point from that. But in the logging process it is required me to provide Evidence of Work Experience Oversea.
> 
> 
> 
> I was receiving cash when working and it was long time back (2009-2012) so I do not have any documents with me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> But what about PCC of that country.
> Are yu submitting it.??
Click to expand...


----------



## accountant0618

Hi,

I'm the one who panicked a little bit last week with my medicals.
Now I am seeing this in my IMMI Account:

"Health clearance provided – no action required

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

Does this mean I am cleared with the Health Assessment part? Or the CO may still request for additional tests?

TIA


----------



## atifiqbal1985

accountant0618 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm the one who panicked a little bit last week with my medicals.
> Now I am seeing this in my IMMI Account:
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> Does this mean I am cleared with the Health Assessment part? Or the CO may still request for additional tests?
> 
> TIA


Apparently your health clearance have been provided, and you would not need any further tests. So you can sit back and relax.

All the best.


----------



## rajrethnam

Hi Expats, 

I have lodged the application and I am claiming points for my spouse. For my dependent, proof of skill assessment was asked as mandatory document which I have provided the ACS assessment letter. Is it mandatory to provide the Statutary declaration, Bank statements, offer letters etc for my spouse also?

Please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fanta1

Sravan0500 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what about PCC of that country.
> Are yu submitting it.??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCC is okay, I got it for both my country an in Au. The only problem is with work experience evidence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

rajrethnam said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have lodged the application and I am claiming points for my spouse. For my dependent, proof of skill assessment was asked as mandatory document which I have provided the ACS assessment letter. Is it mandatory to provide the Statutary declaration, Bank statements, offer letters etc for my spouse also?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


Not mandatory, but I'd say do attach a few of these if you have them ready with you as additional evidence of her employment.


----------



## Agnella

Hi All,

I’m in a state of panic at the moment and I’m hoping someone can advise me on what I should do
My husband and I completed our Medical’s in Uk in line with the Aus visa requirement. Although my medical completion reflected in IMMI account, my husband’s didn’t. We went back to the clinic and they confirmed that they uploaded the results and also sent us the medical report, which I uploaded into IMMI account
However we got a request for more info after the CO was assigned asking us to get Medical’s done for my husband. This time a NEW HAP ID was sent. We called the clinic, who contacted eMedical and they advised that there are 2 HAPs against the client and they asked us to take guidance from the CO. The clinic is not willing to take further action till the CO responds.
I’ve replied to gsm.alloc.. twice with my response within the last 2 weeks, asking for advice and haven’t received a response yet. I also called up dept of Home affairs and they also weren’t sure how to proceed. 
My questions: -
1. Has anyone faced this before? If so any thoughts on how it can be resolved?
2. How long does it take for a CO to respond? I hope an email to them is sufficient? 
2. Is there anything else I should do at this point? 
Regards


----------



## Saif

Agnella said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m in a state of panic at the moment and I’m hoping someone can advise me on what I should do
> My husband and I completed our Medical’s in Uk in line with the Aus visa requirement. Although my medical completion reflected in IMMI account, my husband’s didn’t. We went back to the clinic and they confirmed that they uploaded the results and also sent us the medical report, which I uploaded into IMMI account
> However we got a request for more info after the CO was assigned asking us to get Medical’s done for my husband. This time a NEW HAP ID was sent. We called the clinic, who contacted eMedical and they advised that there are 2 HAPs against the client and they asked us to take guidance from the CO. The clinic is not willing to take further action till the CO responds.
> I’ve replied to gsm.alloc.. twice with my response within the last 2 weeks, asking for advice and haven’t received a response yet. I also called up dept of Home affairs and they also weren’t sure how to proceed.
> My questions: -
> 1. Has anyone faced this before? If so any thoughts on how it can be resolved?
> 2. How long does it take for a CO to respond? I hope an email to them is sufficient?
> 2. Is there anything else I should do at this point?
> Regards


Hi Agnella,

Do not panic! You've done the right thing by replying to the email you received, I hope you have mentioned the first HAP ID in the email for your spouse on which his medical was done.
I'd suggest you to have patience and wait for the CO to respond.
Since this is holiday time you might not get a reply until second week of Jan, if you dont get one by then you might as well call them back mid Jan.

I hope the CO sees your email and take the corrective action.

This episode for me is quite rare, did you take the medicals after the visa lodge? Did you mention the correct HAP IDs against each applicant in the visa form?

Best of luck


----------



## rahulpop1

rajrethnam said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have lodged the application and I am claiming points for my spouse. For my dependent, proof of skill assessment was asked as mandatory document which I have provided the ACS assessment letter. Is it mandatory to provide the Statutary declaration, Bank statements, offer letters etc for my spouse also?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


If you have it then provide it now than to wait for CO to ask for these. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

Usha Balla said:


> I think any existing visa details should be provided in form 80. I remember entering my tourist visa details also.




Ok. 

Could you please clarify below query?

In your husband’s case, I guess he updated his 457 visa HAP ID in his 189 application and submitted the application. That’s why he wasn’t able to enter any other HAP ID in his 189 application until CO contact. Please correct me if that’s not correct. 

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Posting this here as no one is replying in the relevant thread
> 
> My wife is pregnant and CO contacted happened on 13-Dec. CO is asking for below details.
> 
> 1. Proof of Employment - Specifically for current workplace with R&R,designation,employment period,company details,salary detail on company's letter head
> 2. Wife's medical (Medical is not done yet as we are expecting baby in Jan-2019)
> 
> Below are my queries
> 1. I want to put my visa application on hold. What is the medium of communication to let CO know about my circumstances.
> CO contacted me through this mail id [email protected], should I reply him over this mail?
> or should i use change in cirumstances option which is available in the immiaccount??
> 
> 2. As requested by CO,I am going to upload proof of employment documents for my current workplace. Should I click on "requested documents provided" button.
> or should i just upload the documents
> 
> Need some expert guidance here.



hey if CO is asking all this for current employment what did you submitted first time at the time of application submission


----------



## Sabareesan

Hello All,
When I was working for my first company, I have gone to Saudi Arabia for a Project through Business Visas and stayed there for around 15months altogether which includes multiple entries and exits.Whether they would request for a PCC from Saudi Arabia.I have not worked in Saudi Arabia and also I used to stay in Hotels which my company has provided.Can I get a letter from my company stating about the business trips to Saudi Arabia and prove them that there is no need for PCC?Will that work??..Please advice..


----------



## yogithegreat

Hi,

is there any specific reason for CO giving you 7 days instead of usual 28 days for replying?
Also if someone has to contact DHA, what all information needs to be handy or required which will help them to identify your case?


----------



## Roopesh91

Sabareesan said:


> Hello All,
> When I was working for my first company, I have gone to Saudi Arabia for a Project through Business Visas and stayed there for around 15months altogether which includes multiple entries and exits.Whether they would request for a PCC from Saudi Arabia.I have not worked in Saudi Arabia and also I used to stay in Hotels which my company has provided.Can I get a letter from my company stating about the business trips to Saudi Arabia and prove them that there is no need for PCC?Will that work??..Please advice..


Hello,

I remembered looking for similar information a few months ago, I remembered reading relevant info on this subject on the DHA website.
The following is what I found on the DHA website after googling a bit:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list

Non-resident non-Saudi citizens are not currently able to obtain a Certificate. In these circumstances, the following documents should be provided to the Department:
1. copy of your current and old passports, including any entry/exit stamps for Saudi Arabia
2. copy of resident permits and final exit documents held for Saudi Arabia
3. work reference from previous employer/sponsor while resident in Saudi Arabia.

In your case, instead of the Iqama copies, you would submit your business visa copies.

I believe this is in addition to all other relevant employment documents you're required to submit.

Cheers


----------



## Ram3327

Hi everyone
CO contacted me on Nov 8th through the mail, to send my PTE Scorecard through Pearson login. I've also sent a mail replying about the scorecard. In return, I got a reply(must be auto-generated), that my application will be reviewed after 28 days. Now, is 28 means, calendar days or working days??. I am a little bit worried. Please help me with this.


----------



## arvindjoshi

rkhalid said:


> hey if CO is asking all this for current employment what did you submitted first time at the time of application submission


Hi rkhalid,

Below is the exact query from CO.

Request Detail
Evidence of employment
The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
invitation.
You are required to provide work reference letters as outlined below. Specifically, we require
a current work reference letter from your current workplace.
Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
(for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


I had submitted below documents for previous company's
1. Statutory Declaration
2. Promotion letter not submitted as I was never promoted
3. Contract Letter not submitted
4. All PaySlip
5. Bank Statement
6. Experience letter on company's letter head that you usually get when you leave the organisation.

For current workplace I submitted below docs
1. Statutory Declaration
2. Promotion Letter
3. Contract Letter
4. All PaySlip
5. Bank Statement

CO wanted me to submit a document with details which should be on company's letter head.


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Everyone,

Posting this here as no one is replying in the relevant thread

My wife is pregnant and CO contacted happened on 13-Dec. CO is asking for below details.

1. Proof of Employment - Specifically for current workplace with R&R,designation,employment period,company details,salary detail on company's letter head
2. Wife's medical (Medical is not done yet as we are expecting baby in Jan-2019)

Below are my queries
1. I want to put my visa application on hold. What is the medium of communication to let CO know about my circumstances.
CO contacted me through this mail id [email protected], should I reply him over this mail?
or should i use change in cirumstances option which is available in the immiaccount??

2. As requested by CO,I am going to upload proof of employment documents for my current workplace. Should I click on "requested documents provided" button.
or should i just upload the documents

Need some expert guidance here.


----------



## NB

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Posting this here as no one is replying in the relevant thread
> 
> My wife is pregnant and CO contacted happened on 13-Dec. CO is asking for below details.
> 
> 1. Proof of Employment - Specifically for current workplace with R&R,designation,employment period,company details,salary detail on company's letter head
> 2. Wife's medical (Medical is not done yet as we are expecting baby in Jan-2019)
> 
> Below are my queries
> 1. I want to put my visa application on hold. What is the medium of communication to let CO know about my circumstances.
> CO contacted me through this mail id [email protected], should I reply him over this mail?
> or should i use change in cirumstances option which is available in the immiaccount??
> 
> 2. As requested by CO,I am going to upload proof of employment documents for my current workplace. Should I click on "requested documents provided" button.
> or should i just upload the documents
> 
> Need some expert guidance here.


1. Reply back to the same email id from where the mail was sent
Attach a doctors certificate confirming the pregnancy and tentative delivery date with the advice that the x rays should not be done
Preferably get this letter from a DHA approved clinic

2. Upload the other documents asked but do not press the information provided button as you have not completed the medical tests

Press that button as and when you complete your wife’s medicals and upload the same

Cheers


----------



## rkhalid

arvindjoshi said:


> rkhalid said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey if CO is asking all this for current employment what did you submitted first time at the time of application submission
> 
> 
> 
> Hi rkhalid,
> 
> Below is the exact query from CO.
> 
> Request Detail
> Evidence of employment
> The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
> invitation.
> You are required to provide work reference letters as outlined below. Specifically, we require
> a current work reference letter from your current workplace.
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).
> 
> 
> I had submitted below documents for previous company's
> 1. Statutory Declaration
> 2. Promotion letter not submitted as I was never promoted
> 3. Contract Letter not submitted
> 4. All PaySlip
> 5. Bank Statement
> 6. Experience letter on company's letter head that you usually get when you leave the organisation.
> 
> For current workplace I submitted below docs
> 1. Statutory Declaration
> 2. Promotion Letter
> 3. Contract Letter
> 4. All PaySlip
> 5. Bank Statement
> 
> CO wanted me to submit a document with details which should be on company's letter head.
Click to expand...

i see he is actually asking for a reference letter or say an Roles and responsibilties letter. why didnt you made this letter in first place ? are you claiming points for this employment ??


----------



## Jammy22

Hello Member,

The recent CO contacts for RnR for current employer on the Employers Letter head is making me nervous.

I had asked for an RnR (many times) but my current employer has refused it straight away saying they can not issue such a letter. That is the whole reason I went ahead with a statutory declaration signed by my then manager. My ex employers have issued the RnR though.

The manager who signed the SD has now left the company and 
I have submitted the following documents as proof of employment :
1. Payslips
2.Bank Statement
3.Form 16
4. Form 26 AS
5.Income Tax Returns
6. Appraisal Letter
7. Employment Contract
8. Company issues proof of employment only mentioning my designation and employment period ( that is the only thing they can provide as per policy)

Do you think the proofs are sufficient or CO can still ask for a RnR on company letter head ?
My employer has clearly denied my request to issue the letter. What should I do if the CO requests for the same?

I want to be prepared in case of CO contact.

Thanks a lot in Advance,
Jammy


----------



## rkhalid

Jammy22 said:


> Hello Member,
> 
> The recent CO contacts for RnR for current employer on the Employers Letter head is making me nervous.
> 
> I had asked for an RnR (many times) but my current employer has refused it straight away saying they can not issue such a letter. That is the whole reason I went ahead with a statutory declaration signed by my then manager. My ex employers have issued the RnR though.
> 
> The manager who signed the SD has now left the company and
> I have submitted the following documents as proof of employment :
> 1. Payslips
> 2.Bank Statement
> 3.Form 16
> 4. Form 26 AS
> 5.Income Tax Returns
> 6. Appraisal Letter
> 7. Employment Contract
> 8. Company issues proof of employment only mentioning my designation and employment period ( that is the only thing they can provide as per policy)
> 
> Do you think the proofs are sufficient or CO can still ask for a RnR on company letter head ?
> My employer has clearly denied my request to issue the letter. What should I do if the CO requests for the same?
> 
> I want to be prepared in case of CO contact.
> 
> Thanks a lot in Advance,
> Jammy


take the same denial response on offical email from the official person.. attach it alognside your SD it will work as rock solid


----------



## spirecode

guys september 24th logged in and no co contact or immi commence mail yet.
onshore and claimin only 2 company points ( current one in sydney and bangalore old company) from rnr to police clearances to medicals all done. it returns to full 10 years bank statements to pf statements, onshore IT returns all provided.
Hope i get grant before christmas.. 

fingers crossed


----------



## csdhan

Jammy22 said:


> Hello Member,
> 
> The recent CO contacts for RnR for current employer on the Employers Letter head is making me nervous.
> 
> I had asked for an RnR (many times) but my current employer has refused it straight away saying they can not issue such a letter. That is the whole reason I went ahead with a statutory declaration signed by my then manager. My ex employers have issued the RnR though.
> 
> The manager who signed the SD has now left the company and
> I have submitted the following documents as proof of employment :
> 1. Payslips
> 2.Bank Statement
> 3.Form 16
> 4. Form 26 AS
> 5.Income Tax Returns
> 6. Appraisal Letter
> 7. Employment Contract
> 8. Company issues proof of employment only mentioning my designation and employment period ( that is the only thing they can provide as per policy)
> 
> Do you think the proofs are sufficient or CO can still ask for a RnR on company letter head ?
> My employer has clearly denied my request to issue the letter. What should I do if the CO requests for the same?
> 
> I want to be prepared in case of CO contact.
> 
> Thanks a lot in Advance,
> Jammy


I have done exact same thing as you and provided all proofs for all years along with experience letter from employer which didn't have duties. So got an SD signed by a senior and notarized it. Had no problem and got a direct grant.

However, this method has one big risk. It's all ok until your case is considered for Direct Grant but if your case ends up going for an employment verification then this SD along with experience letter will be sent to your HR department to verify it's authenticity. It all depends on how your HR handles that request. 

It's a risk you should be willing to take. I took it since I had no other option and was ready to explain to HR and DHA on why I took SD path for job duties.


----------



## arvindjoshi

rkhalid said:


> i see he is actually asking for a reference letter or say an Roles and responsibilties letter. why didnt you made this letter in first place ? are you claiming points for this employment ??


I did not submitted it because I was not aware that CO will ask this document in some point of time.
I checked with all of my companies last month whether they provide such letter or not. All of them provide such letter.

Luckily, in my case CO asked for current employer letter. Yesterday, I got that letter from my current employer on company's letter head.


----------



## alegor

Hello Experts,

As anyone applied from automotive industry, What is the ANZSCO code?
My friend is interested to apply for Australian PR but he is not sure about the occupational code.

His job into CAE ( computer aided engineering), NVH (Noise, vibration, harshness) and Full vehicle integration.

Kindly help


----------



## sahilchaudhary

Hello Friends,

1. Is form 80 and 1221 mandatory?

2. While filling form 80 for my partner, she did her CA internship and then resumed studies, so while she was studying, I should mention Unemployed/Studying in the occupation field? and she was finacially supported by her parents, so I need to mention this as well right?

Thanks


----------



## intruder_

sahilchaudhary said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 1. Is form 80 and 1221 mandatory?
> 
> 2. While filling form 80 for my partner, she did her CA internship and then resumed studies, so while she was studying, I should mention Unemployed/Studying in the occupation field? and she was finacially supported by her parents, so I need to mention this as well right?
> 
> Thanks


1. Yes, 80 is mandatory. However 1221 is optional. Most applicants fill the 1221.

2. Response to second part of this question. The mention about financial support is not required.


----------



## Nath123Perth

Hi All,

I am looking at information on Immi Tracker. Is the data on ImmiTracker correct? While I am waiting for my grant, I keep observing the trend on Immi Tracker which leads to so many questions in my mind.. 

Are people waiting for Grants from 2017? Their applications are in Lodged status since Feb 2017? Seems there are more than 300 applications submitted before me, since 2017 till October 2018.

Similarly, there are more than 200 CO contact cases, where people are waiting for Grant.

Doesnt their PTE test, Skill Assessment, PCC etc., all expire before the decision is made. When can they expect their Visas? What could be the reason for the delay? How can the Visa applicants approach Home Affairs in such cases?

When can we (who applied for Visa at the end of October 2018) can expect their Visa grant?

All the best Everyone.. !!

Thanks..


----------



## Jammy22

rkhalid said:


> take the same denial response on offical email from the official person.. attach it alognside your SD it will work as rock solid


Thanks for the response rkhalid.

I have already lodged my application without the official denial response as I thought the SD will work along with all other proofs. 
And unable to obtain an official RnR is the only reason I am providing the SD. 

I have already reached my designated limit of 60 documents however I can upload the official denial into my partner's documents section. I am skeptical that it may increase further confusion.

What is your take on this?

Regards,
Jammy


----------



## Jammy22

csdhan said:


> I have done exact same thing as you and provided all proofs for all years along with experience letter from employer which didn't have duties. So got an SD signed by a senior and notarized it. Had no problem and got a direct grant.
> 
> However, this method has one big risk. It's all ok until your case is considered for Direct Grant but if your case ends up going for an employment verification then this SD along with experience letter will be sent to your HR department to verify it's authenticity. It all depends on how your HR handles that request.
> 
> It's a risk you should be willing to take. I took it since I had no other option and was ready to explain to HR and DHA on why I took SD path for job duties.


Thanks for the explanation csdhan.

Even I was not having any other option as I have been clearly denied by my current employer. 
Let's hope all goes well. My organization was never a big fan of people leaving it.

All I am having is an official denial e-mail which I can produce if the CO asks for it.
Rest all lies with the judgement of the CO. I hope he/she will give me a chance to produce the denial in case of any issues.

Thanks ,
Jammy


----------



## Jammy22

Nath123Perth said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking at information on Immi Tracker. Is the data on ImmiTracker correct? While I am waiting for my grant, I keep observing the trend on Immi Tracker which leads to so many questions in my mind..
> 
> Are people waiting for Grants from 2017? Their applications are in Lodged status since Feb 2017? Seems there are more than 300 applications submitted before me, since 2017 till October 2018.
> 
> Similarly, there are more than 200 CO contact cases, where people are waiting for Grant.
> 
> Doesnt their PTE test, Skill Assessment, PCC etc., all expire before the decision is made. When can they expect their Visas? What could be the reason for the delay? How can the Visa applicants approach Home Affairs in such cases?
> 
> When can we (who applied for Visa at the end of October 2018) can expect their Visa grant?
> 
> All the best Everyone.. !!
> 
> Thanks..


I would suggest you to treat recently listed cases which are similar to yours as an indicator only. 

It is highly likely that many cases were not updated by the people once they received their grants/ CO contacts etc. So do not think of it as a key matrix (it may increase you doubts ).

Yes, PTE scores (2 years validity - 1year in case of partner), skill assessment (2 years validity), PCC (1 year) and medicals (1 year) do expire. 
But if we try to lodge a decision ready application, it is highly unlikely that they will.

In a nutshell, Immi tracker is just an indicator and many cases were left as is.

I have lodged in October later half, and the current circumstances and holiday season suggests that we should get it by the end of January of Feb 1st week if our application is considered for a direct grant.

All the best.
Jammy


----------



## Saba Akbar

balaaspire17 said:


> Thanks Saba for your help.
> 
> As I understand, I think there is a change in the process. Now the Health Declaration option is also included on the screen where “Attachment” option used for uploading the documents appears. That’s where my confusion is.
> 
> What happens to that option if I generate the HAP ID and enter it in the application before submitting it? Will it show up or not? If yes, should I ignore it or how to proceed?
> 
> Can you please clarify?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi again!

My husband used the same process to generate Hap ID in October. I think the health declaration option in the attachment takes you to the same portal.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Fanta1 said:


> Thank you for your response. I did not include the work experience in Skills Assessment either (I actually did not claim points from any work experience). Did you claim any work experience in other period, PrettyIsotonic?


Yes I did claim for other periods


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Agnella said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m in a state of panic at the moment and I’m hoping someone can advise me on what I should do
> My husband and I completed our Medical’s in Uk in line with the Aus visa requirement. Although my medical completion reflected in IMMI account, my husband’s didn’t. We went back to the clinic and they confirmed that they uploaded the results and also sent us the medical report, which I uploaded into IMMI account
> However we got a request for more info after the CO was assigned asking us to get Medical’s done for my husband. This time a NEW HAP ID was sent. We called the clinic, who contacted eMedical and they advised that there are 2 HAPs against the client and they asked us to take guidance from the CO. The clinic is not willing to take further action till the CO responds.
> I’ve replied to gsm.alloc.. twice with my response within the last 2 weeks, asking for advice and haven’t received a response yet. I also called up dept of Home affairs and they also weren’t sure how to proceed.
> My questions: -
> 1. Has anyone faced this before? If so any thoughts on how it can be resolved?
> 2. How long does it take for a CO to respond? I hope an email to them is sufficient?
> 2. Is there anything else I should do at this point?
> Regards


Try emailing 

[email protected]

Saw another applicant share that contact


----------



## harpreet22

I have 2 queries:

1: I did not claim any points for my work experience and I did not use it for my skill assessment, can they still ask my employment history/documents?

2: My husband is going overseas for 2 months. Do I need to let DoHA know? If yes, then how?


----------



## Jigneshpatel1

Hello all, There is one candidate who recently received a direct grant just after 4 days of receiving IAC email. So, now it would 
not be definate to say it takes "long time". This is for candidates who have received this email. Just stay hopeful that the grant could be any time starting from 4 days after IAC email.


----------



## foios

Jammy22 said:


> Yes, PTE scores (2 years validity - 1year in case of partner), skill assessment (2 years validity), PCC (1 year) and medicals (1 year) do expire.


Hi guys, can you please clarify? Partner's PTE is valid for 1 year? Even if it is proficient level? Really....???


----------



## NB

harpreet22 said:


> I have 2 queries:
> 
> 1: I did not claim any points for my work experience and I did not use it for my skill assessment, can they still ask my employment history/documents?
> 
> 2: My husband is going overseas for 2 months. Do I need to let DoHA know? If yes, then how?


1. Normally they won’t, but CO have wide powers, so a minute chance remains

2. If he is the primary applicant, then it should be informed 
You can file a form 1022 giving his contact details during these 2 months

Cheers


----------



## harpreet22

NB said:


> 1. Normally they won’t, but CO have wide powers, so a minute chance remains
> 
> 2. If he is the primary applicant, then it should be informed
> You can file a form 1022 giving his contact details during these 2 months
> 
> Cheers


I am the primary applicant, not my husband.


----------



## NB

harpreet22 said:


> I am the primary applicant, not my husband.


In that case Most applicants would not inform 

Cheers


----------



## harpreet22

NB said:


> In that case Most applicants would not inform
> 
> Cheers


Thank you.


----------



## sammy163

Granted 

Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

NB said:


> In that case Most applicants would not inform
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Special thanks to you NB

God bless you

I recieved my grant today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

Dillu85 said:


> Special thanks to you NB
> 
> God bless you
> 
> I recieved my grant today!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## shahid15

Dillu85 said:


> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## kkjuly15

Dillu85 said:


> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats 🙂


----------



## RockyRaj

josygeorge000 said:


> Will you believe me if you get grant tomorrow?




And it did happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

Congrats for your grant and the all the best for your future. You must also thank josygeorge000 especially, as he predicted your grant yesterday 




Dillu85 said:


> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41

Congratulations Dillu 🙂 All the best down under! No more refreshing(F5)


----------



## sammy163

Dear Friends 

I have to share my journey and trust it motivates many !!

I have been rejected during skill assessment and i lodged again with more information and supporting documents. it was approved after my 1 year Ban.

later PTE came as a devil !! i fought 7 times to crack this software... now am training people !!! waw really 

Now, as usual, I submitted all documents and nothing more than as submitted during skill assessment.

thats it..

we, me, my wife and my 2 kids.. , all recieved our golden email !!! yes, morning morning i just switched on phone and as usual login to immi to see any news today !! " its finalised " ... lovely experience... woke up my wife and my kiddoooos 

Big Warm Hug

Your all will surely experience this 

i will not say have patience..

not possible .,i know personally//.


but keep becoming mad.. the kick is awesomeeeeee:amen:

:faint:

love you all :kiss:





Dillu85 said:


> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Mohammed786 said:


> Congrats for your grant and the all the best for your future. You must also thank josygeorge000 especially, as he predicted your grant yesterday


Thank you

You are right!!


----------



## sammy163

farooq41 said:


> Congratulations Dillu 🙂 All the best down under! No more refreshing(F5)


Thank you Farooq 

all the besttttt

yes, keep on refreshing 

thinking am i seeing correctly.... :faint:


----------



## sammy163

RockyRaj said:


> And it did happen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah man !!! damn


----------



## sammy163

kkjuly15 said:


> Congrats 🙂


Thank you !!


----------



## sammy163

shahid15 said:


> Congrats


Thank You !! dear 

all the best to you as well..


----------



## sammy163

harpreet22 said:


> Congrats.


Thank You


----------



## sammy163

josygeorge000 said:


> Will you believe me if you get grant tomorrow?


Hi Josy !! i am on my way to Dubai to personally thank you being my Santa !! love you and god bless you to get your desired soon...

specially for your wishes.... :kiss:

pm me your number pls..


----------



## bssanthosh47

Congrats Dillu .. You are through  Cheers man and all the best for future .

One name knocked off the list . Happy for you my friend .

I will have to wait it out 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Ismiya

Congratulations dilli... happy for u.. all the best . Also please include us in all ur prayers please... i m not loosing my patience but it is getting hard now a days since we r in 9th month...


Dillu85 said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have to share my journey and trust it motivates many !!
> 
> I have been rejected during skill assessment and i lodged again with more information and supporting documents. it was approved after my 1 year Ban.
> 
> later PTE came as a devil !! i fought 7 times to crack this software... now am training people !!! waw really
> 
> Now, as usual, I submitted all documents and nothing more than as submitted during skill assessment.
> 
> thats it..
> 
> we, me, my wife and my 2 kids.. , all recieved our golden email !!! yes, morning morning i just switched on phone and as usual login to immi to see any news today !! " its finalised " ... lovely experience... woke up my wife and my kiddoooos
> 
> Big Warm Hug
> 
> Your all will surely experience this
> 
> i will not say have patience..
> 
> not possible .,i know personally//.
> 
> 
> but keep becoming mad.. the kick is awesomeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dillu85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## rmd123

Congrats!!!Best gift to enjoy the holidays!!!





Dillu85 said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have to share my journey and trust it motivates many !!
> 
> I have been rejected during skill assessment and i lodged again with more information and supporting documents. it was approved after my 1 year Ban.
> 
> later PTE came as a devil !! i fought 7 times to crack this software... now am training people !!! waw really
> 
> Now, as usual, I submitted all documents and nothing more than as submitted during skill assessment.
> 
> thats it..
> 
> we, me, my wife and my 2 kids.. , all recieved our golden email !!! yes, morning morning i just switched on phone and as usual login to immi to see any news today !! " its finalised " ... lovely experience... woke up my wife and my kiddoooos
> 
> Big Warm Hug
> 
> Your all will surely experience this
> 
> i will not say have patience..
> 
> not possible .,i know personally//.
> 
> 
> but keep becoming mad.. the kick is awesomeeeeee:amen:
> 
> :faint:
> 
> love you all :kiss:


----------



## vamsi01986

Happy for you friend. congratulations and all the best 


Dillu85 said:


> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi,

Carrying on from my pcc question. I need some avise as I think I have made another blunder in my passport regarding my wife's name. After marriage we registered our marriage and on marriage certificate we have mentioned her name post marriage with the new surname. My passport was due to expire in Jan,2019 while applying for the reissue I mentioned my wife's name with the new surname . Since my wife passport is expiring in 2023, we didn't opt to reissue her passport and it is still her maiden name in her passport. I totally missed this detail and our eoi has been submitted already with our passport numbers. Now what I have read online if I will go for change of spouse name in passport or if she will opt for her name change this will change our passport numbers. I am afraid my stupidity will cause some serious issues while flying out after receiving the grant or will delay our visa process. Does anyone has any suggestion on this?


----------



## yogithegreat

yogithegreat said:


> Hi,
> 
> is there any specific reason for CO giving you 7 days instead of usual 28 days for replying?
> Also if someone has to contact DHA, what all information needs to be handy or required which will help them to identify your case?


Guys reposting, pls guide me if you know about it..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Dillu85 said:


> Thank you !!


Looks like my tongue was right. Congrats man.


----------



## JG

RockyRaj said:


> And it did happen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So he finally believed me.


----------



## JG

Dillu85 said:


> Hi Josy !! i am on my way to Dubai to personally thank you being my Santa !! love you and god bless you to get your desired soon...
> 
> specially for your wishes.... :kiss:
> 
> pm me your number pls..


Thanks a lot, man keep me in your prayers. That is the best you can give me.


----------



## Onetimes

Dillu85 said:


> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Dillu85. Great news for ur coming Christmas!

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

bssanthosh47 said:


> Congrats Dillu .. You are through  Cheers man and all the best for future .
> 
> One name knocked off the list . Happy for you my friend .
> 
> I will have to wait it out
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh




Next is you !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Ismiya said:


> Congratulations dilli... happy for u.. all the best . Also please include us in all ur prayers please... i m not loosing my patience but it is getting hard now a days since we r in 9th month...




Sure

You will be in FIFO list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

rmd123 said:


> Congrats!!!Best gift to enjoy the holidays!!!




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

vamsi01986 said:


> Happy for you friend. congratulations and all the best




Thank you dear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

josygeorge000 said:


> Looks like my tongue was right. Congrats man.




Absolutely!! When we wish for others !! It’s works for us !!!

Latest mantra of threthayug cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Onetimes said:


> Congrats Dillu85. Great news for ur coming Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

yogithegreat said:


> Hi,
> 
> is there any specific reason for CO giving you 7 days instead of usual 28 days for replying?
> Also if someone has to contact DHA, what all information needs to be handy or required which will help them to identify your case?




Absolutely I have no clue but search for Gunbun name in this forum

He was expert in this and will guide you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All,

Carrying on from my pcc question. I need some avise as I think I have made another blunder in my passport regarding my wife's name. After marriage we registered our marriage and on marriage certificate we have mentioned her name post marriage with the new surname. My passport was due to expire in Jan,2019 while applying for the reissue I mentioned my wife's name with the new surname . Since my wife passport is expiring in 2023, we didn't opt to reissue her passport and it is still her maiden name in her passport. I totally missed this detail and our eoi has been submitted already with our passport numbers. Now what I have read online if I will go for change of spouse name in passport or if she will opt for her name change this will change our passport numbers. I am afraid my stupidity will cause some serious issues while flying out after receiving the grant or will delay our visa process. Does anyone has any suggestion on this?

Regards


----------



## JG

Dillu did you get mail also????

what was the content of the mail??????
Just to see ...


----------



## RockyRaj

josygeorge000 said:


> So he finally believed me.




It appears to me more than him someone in DHA is adhering to your posts. I recollect it did happen something in the same way a month or earlier for someone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

RockyRaj said:


> It appears to me more than him someone in DHA is adhering to your posts. I recollect it did happen something in the same way a month or earlier for someone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it happened earlier as well....

Now I am also proud of myself that I made someone really happy before the xmas.


----------



## kEtraG

Dillu85 said:


> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! I think something went wrong on your case on myimmitracker, though.. It shows date of lodgement as Oct 8.. Not sure if that is yours.


----------



## hemanth87

Hey,

Is there any action item from my end like updating or intimating in any Australian site regarding my PR details or is it just packing and flying to Australia before the expire date provided in my PR.

Can someone guide please..


----------



## insiyah4

*Congrats *



Dillu85 said:


> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations ... all the very best


----------



## raudichy

Ismiya said:


> Congratulations dilli... happy for u.. all the best . Also please include us in all ur prayers please... i m not loosing my patience but it is getting hard now a days since we r in 9th month...


This is a very emotional post from you  Fantastic. Many Congratulations!!! Wishing you a good life in Australia 

Did you also submit any statutory declarations for work experience which were not on company letter head and were they accepted.I believe company letter head request comes when CO is not satisfied in some way with the additional documents supporting employment.


----------



## raudichy

This is a very emotional post from you Fantastic. Many Congratulations!!! Wishing you a good life in Australia 

Did you also submit any statutory declarations for work experience which were not on company letter head and were they accepted.I believe company letter head request comes when CO is not satisfied in some way with the additional documents supporting employment.


----------



## bssanthosh47

josygeorge000 said:


> Yeah it happened earlier as well....
> 
> Now I am also proud of myself that I made someone really happy before the xmas.


hey josey !

any prediction on my case  

Sep 22nd (Mech) and waiting  few mechis who lodged after me have got atleast CO contact . i am wondering day in and day out on whats wrong with my application  really frustrated hitting those refresh buttons .:mad2::rant:

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> hey josey !
> 
> any prediction on my case
> 
> Sep 22nd (Mech) and waiting  few mechis who lodged after me have got atleast CO contact . i am wondering day in and day out on whats wrong with my application  really frustrated hitting those refresh buttons .:mad2::rant:
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


I am not having super power yaaar.


I just say according to the running situations and it happens luckily.....

BTW, if it suits you then wish you best luck in the first week of Jan 2019.


----------



## RockyRaj

josygeorge000 said:


> I am not having super power yaaar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just say according to the running situations and it happens luckily.....
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if it suits you then wish you best luck in the first week of Jan 2019.




Hahahaha. I love to read the last statement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

RockyRaj said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not having super power yaaar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just say according to the running situations and it happens luckily.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if it suits you then wish you best luck in the first week of Jan 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Haha .. atleast some guess work is better 🤣😁 let's hope and pray we all get our grants soon 🙂

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Vab18

Dillu85 said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have to share my journey and trust it motivates many !!
> 
> I have been rejected during skill assessment and i lodged again with more information and supporting documents. it was approved after my 1 year Ban.
> 
> later PTE came as a devil !! i fought 7 times to crack this software... now am training people !!! waw really
> 
> Now, as usual, I submitted all documents and nothing more than as submitted during skill assessment.
> 
> thats it..
> 
> we, me, my wife and my 2 kids.. , all recieved our golden email !!! yes, morning morning i just switched on phone and as usual login to immi to see any news today !! " its finalised " ... lovely experience... woke up my wife and my kiddoooos
> 
> Big Warm Hug
> 
> Your all will surely experience this
> 
> i will not say have patience..
> 
> not possible .,i know personally//.
> 
> 
> but keep becoming mad.. the kick is awesomeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dillu85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congratulations Dillu85 great news in time for Christmas!


----------



## teny.peter

Hi experts, I have lodged the visa on 11 Nov and iam planning to visit Australia on tourist visa. Should I inform dibp about it?If yes how can I do that.?


----------



## Ahtasham

Hello All Friends,

I have lodged my EOI on 24th July 2018, 261312 ( Developer Programmer) is my code. My assessment is expiring in May 2019 and Ielts in December 2019. Please guide me if I still have chances to get invitation before my assessment expires? I know that invitations till 6th April have been issued. Any guidance in this context shall be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## arvindjoshi

NB said:


> 1. Reply back to the same email id from where the mail was sent
> Attach a doctors certificate confirming the pregnancy and tentative delivery date with the advice that the x rays should not be done
> Preferably get this letter from a DHA approved clinic
> 
> 2. Upload the other documents asked but do not press the information provided button as you have not completed the medical tests
> 
> Press that button as and when you complete your wife’s medicals and upload the same
> 
> Cheers




Thanks NB,

After replying to the mail, I received system generated mail from [email protected]

*Your email will be addressed when the application is reviewed. This will not usually occur until after the specified document provision period, generally 28 days, has lapsed.*

If they do not acknowledge before 28 days then don't you think I will be in trouble.
I haven't pushed the button yet as medicals are pending.


----------



## Abysmal

Dillu85 said:


> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations 🎊 please share your timeline


----------



## Saif

Dillu85 said:


> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did I tell you that yesterday...EPIC!
Congratulations


----------



## atifiqbal1985

Dillu85 said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have to share my journey and trust it motivates many !!
> 
> I have been rejected during skill assessment and i lodged again with more information and supporting documents. it was approved after my 1 year Ban.
> 
> later PTE came as a devil !! i fought 7 times to crack this software... now am training people !!! waw really
> 
> Now, as usual, I submitted all documents and nothing more than as submitted during skill assessment.
> 
> thats it..
> 
> we, me, my wife and my 2 kids.. , all recieved our golden email !!! yes, morning morning i just switched on phone and as usual login to immi to see any news today !! " its finalised " ... lovely experience... woke up my wife and my kiddoooos
> 
> Big Warm Hug
> 
> Your all will surely experience this
> 
> i will not say have patience..
> 
> not possible .,i know personally//.
> 
> 
> but keep becoming mad.. the kick is awesomeeeeee:amen:
> 
> :faint:
> 
> love you all :kiss:


Many congrats man. And you had one hell of a ride! Very inspiring. Determination is the key!


----------



## NB

arvindjoshi said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> After replying to the mail, I received system generated mail from [email protected]
> 
> *Your email will be addressed when the application is reviewed. This will not usually occur until after the specified document provision period, generally 28 days, has lapsed.*
> 
> If they do not acknowledge before 28 days then don't you think I will be in trouble.
> I haven't pushed the button yet as medicals are pending.


There is nothing to be worried
You have the evidence that you have provided the documents asked for

Just wait patiently 
I don’t think you will hear back from them at all till your wife medicals are uploaded
I presume you would like to add the baby to the application, so that again will take a few weeks as the baby passport would have to be made and then the medicals done after the CO has added the name of the baby to your application and generated a hap I’d 

It’s a long road ahead for you

Cheers


----------



## wrecker

Dillu85 said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> 
> 
> I have to share my journey and trust it motivates many !!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been rejected during skill assessment and i lodged again with more information and supporting documents. it was approved after my 1 year Ban.
> 
> 
> 
> later PTE came as a devil !! i fought 7 times to crack this software... now am training people !!! waw really
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as usual, I submitted all documents and nothing more than as submitted during skill assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> thats it..
> 
> 
> 
> we, me, my wife and my 2 kids.. , all recieved our golden email !!! yes, morning morning i just switched on phone and as usual login to immi to see any news today !! " its finalised " ... lovely experience... woke up my wife and my kiddoooos
> 
> 
> 
> Big Warm Hug
> 
> 
> 
> Your all will surely experience this
> 
> 
> 
> i will not say have patience..
> 
> 
> 
> not possible .,i know personally//.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but keep becoming mad.. the kick is awesomeeeeee:amen:
> 
> 
> 
> :faint:
> 
> 
> 
> love you all :kiss:


Fantastic news! Congratulations....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Abysmal said:


> Congratulations 🎊 please share your timeline




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

saifsd said:


> Did I tell you that yesterday...EPIC!
> 
> Congratulations




Yes true

Thanks dear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal

Dillu85 said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations 🎊 please share your timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 mee too from hyderabad (India


----------



## sammy163

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Many congrats man. And you had one hell of a ride! Very inspiring. Determination is the key!




Thank you so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

Abysmal said:


> mee too from hyderabad (India




Great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Dillu85 said:


> Yes true
> 
> Thanks dear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what are your plans...since you are a family of 2+2, just like myself, I'll be keen to know how you plan for your kids education in Oz. The issue is the session starts in Jan down-under whereas we start from April here in India. Does this imply our children will lose a year by all means or is there a way out?


----------



## sammy163

saifsd said:


> So what are your plans...since you are a family of 2+2, just like myself, I'll be keen to know how you plan for your kids education in Oz. The issue is the session starts in Jan down-under whereas we start from April here in India. Does this imply our children will lose a year by all means or is there a way out?


Next action i have below, lets see how it goes :

1. Validation trip
2. Job search
3. Kids are too small, present education curriculam will change to american or british.
4. Wife's job prospects research & qualitification assessment


----------



## sammy163

Hi guys

Can you share me groups 

1. indicating preperation plan for validation trip. 
2. Job search - know-hows
3. family life rules and how to get updates - know-how


----------



## Ptera

foios said:


> Hi guys, can you please clarify? Partner's PTE is valid for 1 year? Even if it is proficient level? Really....???


Privet buddy,
PTE is valid for 1 year if you don´t claim points for your partner, even if it´s proficient score. If you claim points, it´s valid 3 years before applying for visa.
It´s how I understand it..

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/proficient-english


----------



## spirecode

sep 24th lodged. recieved co contact today for current employment ref letter and payslips ( payslips and tax returns had been provded earlier) now that. have provided again will i have to wait for another 2-3 months or will it be in jan post christmas vacation??onshore applicnt s/w engineer with 75 points


----------



## intruder_

Dillu85 said:


> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats !


----------



## jaglan.mandeep

Jammy22 said:


> Thanks for the response rkhalid.
> 
> 
> 
> I have already lodged my application without the official denial response as I thought the SD will work along with all other proofs.
> 
> And unable to obtain an official RnR is the only reason I am providing the SD.
> 
> 
> 
> I have already reached my designated limit of 60 documents however I can upload the official denial into my partner's documents section. I am skeptical that it may increase further confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your take on this?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jammy


Jammy22, Let me know if you find a solution to document limit reached situation.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

NB said:


> There is nothing to be worried
> You have the evidence that you have provided the documents asked for
> 
> Just wait patiently
> I don’t think you will hear back from them at all till your wife medicals are uploaded
> I presume you would like to add the baby to the application, so that again will take a few weeks as the baby passport would have to be made and then the medicals done after the CO has added the name of the baby to your application and generated a hap I’d
> 
> It’s a long road ahead for you
> 
> Cheers



Yes, we are planning to add our baby to the application. Long road ahead
Even I am assuming that they will not respond back through mail within 28 days. Lets c how it goes.

Thanks for you inputs.


----------



## mariner2017

jaglan.mandeep said:


> Jammy22, Let me know if you find a solution to document limit reached situation.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



The CO contact s56 request letter usually mentions that “if you cannot attach document to ImmiAccount, please email the processing office via [email protected]” . Hope it helps. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41

spirecode said:


> sep 24th lodged. recieved co contact today for current employment ref letter and payslips ( payslips and tax returns had been provded earlier) now that. have provided again will i have to wait for another 2-3 months or will it be in jan post christmas vacation??onshore applicnt s/w engineer with 75 points


Generally they would pick up the application within the range of 1-3 months on average. Did you manage to get Rnr from current company?


----------



## spirecode

nope mate rnr since im still working i didnt.
now gotta talk2 my HR


----------



## navi.iitd

*Need Help for Medical*

Hi Guys,

Need some info, For medical I need some HRI, TRN or HAP number as asked by Medical Practitioner here. I am confused from where to find it. I cant see that in my Immigration form.


----------



## Ismiya

In immi account u can generate hap id under new application tab or if u lodged already then u have to wait till co to generate for u


navi.iitd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some info, For medical I need some HRI, TRN or HAP number as asked by Medical Practitioner here. I am confused from where to find it. I cant see that in my Immigration form.


----------



## Ismiya

It s better u call them for solution. They r helping as much they can. They may leave a note for u


arvindjoshi said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to be worried
> You have the evidence that you have provided the documents asked for
> 
> Just wait patiently
> I don’t think you will hear back from them at all till your wife medicals are uploaded
> I presume you would like to add the baby to the application, so that again will take a few weeks as the baby passport would have to be made and then the medicals done after the CO has added the name of the baby to your application and generated a hap I’d
> 
> It’s a long road ahead for you
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we are planning to add our baby to the application. Long road ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even I am assuming that they will not respond back through mail within 28 days. Lets c how it goes.
> 
> Thanks for you inputs.
Click to expand...


----------



## shekar.ym

Dillu85 said:


> Granted
> 
> Thank you so much friends for staying with me and answering all my idiotic questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Carrying on from my pcc question. I need some avise as I think I have made another blunder in my passport regarding my wife's name. After marriage we registered our marriage and on marriage certificate we have mentioned her name post marriage with the new surname. My passport was due to expire in Jan,2019 while applying for the reissue I mentioned my wife's name with the new surname . Since my wife passport is expiring in 2023, we didn't opt to reissue her passport and it is still her maiden name in her passport. I totally missed this detail and our eoi has been submitted already with our passport numbers. Now what I have read online if I will go for change of spouse name in passport or if she will opt for her name change this will change our passport numbers. I am afraid my stupidity will cause some serious issues while flying out after receiving the grant or will delay our visa process. Does anyone has any suggestion on this?


relax...in my case only my passport had my wife's name, her passport did not have my name in spouse section. Only marriage certificate was provided as proof of relationship / proof of family member


----------



## shekar.ym

Ismiya said:


> In immi account u can generate hap id under new application tab or if u lodged already then u have to wait till co to generate for u


HAP id can be generated by you even after lodging the visa.. no need to wait for CO.


----------



## kryptor21

Congrats buddy

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike611

Hey guys, 

Anyone here who got an invite for Management Consultant in the past few months and has been granted a visa? Just wondering if they pick up applications based on the SOL code or FIFO. I uploaded my docs on Oct 17 after receiving an invite on Oct 11th. Any guesses on when I may get my grant? 

Thanks


----------



## NB

shekar.ym said:


> HAP id can be generated by you even after lodging the visa.. no need to wait for CO.


It’s not recommended by the department 
The rules are very clear
Either do it before you submit the application or else wait for the CO to generate the hap I’d for you and then get it done 

If one wants to blatantly flout the recommendations, then go ahead

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym

NB said:


> It’s not recommended by the department
> 
> The rules are very clear
> 
> Either do it before you submit the application or else wait for the CO to generate the hap I’d for you and then get it done
> 
> 
> 
> If one wants to blatantly flout the recommendations, then go ahead
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




But NB, many including me have got grants with HaP ids generated after lodge. 

Is there any official doc regarding this recommendation??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Mike611 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone here who got an invite for Management Consultant in the past few months and has been granted a visa? Just wondering if they pick up applications based on the SOL code or FIFO. I uploaded my docs on Oct 17 after receiving an invite on Oct 11th. Any guesses on when I may get my grant?
> 
> Thanks


On what basis some applications are fast tracked will always be a matter of debate and speculation 

I personally feel that a complete application with cast iron evidence and well presented documents will ensure faster grant
The SOL or points have no role to play

6 months is what you should reasonably expect for the grant

Cheers


----------



## redpill

I have 70 points for 189 under Electrical Engineer 233311. 
Should I do EOI for NSW? 
I work full time in WA as Production Supervisor. My Graduate Visa ends in early October 2019. I dont want to leave WA if possible. Please help


----------



## NB

redpill said:


> I have 70 points for 189 under Electrical Engineer 233311.
> Should I do EOI for NSW?
> I work full time in WA as Production Supervisor. My Graduate Visa ends in early October 2019. I dont want to leave WA if possible. Please help


The chances of SS are low if the applicant is already working in another state

Moreover, if sponsored, are you willing to relocate or not, only you can decide 
No chance of getting your existing employer or WA to sponsor you ?

Cheers


----------



## metaarun83

Hi Folks,

Please find below the timeline of events for my 189 application.

ANZSCO Code : 233112 (Chem. & Materials Sci. Engg.)
EA Skill Assessment lodged : 5/10/2017
EA Skill Assessment approved : 6/11/2017
EOI Lodgement : 29/11/2017
EOI updated (new PTE Score)	: 30/1/2018
Invite : 7/2/2018
Visa Lodged : 14/3/2018
CO assigned : 25/7/2018
Modification post lodgement	: 30/10/2018

We have already submitted the PCC (for myself and my wife) in July/Aug 2018 and the medicals for myself and my 1st daughter in March 2018. But due to the birth of our second child, we had to delay the medicals for my wife until she delivered in Sep 2018. We have successfully added our second child in the application and submitted medicals for her as well my wife in the first week of Nov 2018 and now waiting for a decision.

Just wondering if anyone has been through a similar process and received a grant?Would be great if you could share your experience and how long it took for you to receive the grant.

Thanks in advance !
Arun


----------



## Saif

metaarun83 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Please find below the timeline of events for my 189 application.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233112 (Chem. & Materials Sci. Engg.)
> EA Skill Assessment lodged : 5/10/2017
> EA Skill Assessment approved : 6/11/2017
> EOI Lodgement : 29/11/2017
> EOI updated (new PTE Score)	: 30/1/2018
> Invite : 7/2/2018
> Visa Lodged : 14/3/2018
> CO assigned : 25/7/2018
> Modification post lodgement	: 30/10/2018
> 
> We have already submitted the PCC (for myself and my wife) in July/Aug 2018 and the medicals for myself and my 1st daughter in March 2018. But due to the birth of our second child, we had to delay the medicals for my wife until she delivered in Sep 2018. We have successfully added our second child in the application and submitted medicals for her as well my wife in the first week of Nov 2018 and now waiting for a decision.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has been through a similar process and received a grant?Would be great if you could share your experience and how long it took for you to receive the grant.
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> Arun



Hi, it means you have completed your application recently in Nov. Just wait for a couple of months. You may call them later if you dont get a response.


----------



## arvindjoshi

Ismiya said:


> It s better u call them for solution. They r helping as much they can. They may leave a note for u


Is there any number on which we can call.

I was checking out the support number on their website but there is no number mention for people who are outside america/Europe

Below is mention in the website:
you are calling from the Americas or Europe please call our Global Service Centre (GSC) located in Australia on +61 2 61960196, Monday to Friday 9 am to 5 pm local time in your country. If calling from a landline please make sure you use your international dialling code (IDD), country code and the GSC number. Embassy and High Commission staff in these locations will direct you to the same service
you are outside Europe or the Americas, check our list of locations for our overseas offices


----------



## beri2kool

Got grant today morning. 6 Months after applying. 1 CO Contact.


----------



## kEtraG

beri2kool said:


> Got grant today morning. 6 Months after applying. 1 CO Contact.


Many congrats! Can you please share details about your ANZSCO and timeline? Thanks!


----------



## kryptor21

beri2kool said:


> Got grant today morning. 6 Months after applying. 1 CO Contact.


Congrats buddy.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## beri2kool

Code - 261112 (Systems Analysts)
Points 80
Invite - 18 Jun
Application Submission - 21 Jun
CO Contact - 3 Oct
Grant - 21 Dec


----------



## Ismiya

U can call +61131881 this number. And then press 3 to talk to executive and before that be ready with all ur details


arvindjoshi said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> It s better u call them for solution. They r helping as much they can. They may leave a note for u
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any number on which we can call.
> 
> I was checking out the support number on their website but there is no number mention for people who are outside america/Europe
> 
> Below is mention in the website:
> you are calling from the Americas or Europe please call our Global Service Centre (GSC) located in Australia on +61 2 61960196, Monday to Friday 9 am to 5 pm local time in your country. If calling from a landline please make sure you use your international dialling code (IDD), country code and the GSC number. Embassy and High Commission staff in these locations will direct you to the same service
> you are outside Europe or the Americas, check our list of locations for our overseas offices
Click to expand...


----------



## priyaChhabra

beri2kool said:


> Got grant today morning. 6 Months after applying. 1 CO Contact.


Many Congratulations...from an aspirant to now an expat..
:drum:


----------



## kkjuly15

beri2kool said:


> Got grant today morning. 6 Months after applying. 1 CO Contact.


Congrats 🙂


----------



## kryptor21

beri2kool said:


> Code - 261112 (Systems Analysts)
> Points 80
> Invite - 18 Jun
> Application Submission - 21 Jun
> CO Contact - 3 Oct
> Grant - 21 Dec


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanta1

beri2kool said:


> Got grant today morning. 6 Months after applying. 1 CO Contact.




Congrats, buddy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

Ismiya said:


> U can call +61131881 this number. And then press 3 to talk to executive and before that be ready with all ur details


Thanks Ismiya.

Is this number there in website?. Did not find this number

Do they work on weekends. Can I call them during weekends??What are the timings?


----------



## Ismiya

I got it from another member in this form before few months and i use to call this number only. I m not sure about Saturday but i read somewhere u can call them in Saturday between 9 am to 1pm for only customer support work on Saturday. Better call in weekdays..


arvindjoshi said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> U can call +61131881 this number. And then press 3 to talk to executive and before that be ready with all ur details
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ismiya.
> 
> Is this number there in website?. Did not find this number
> 
> Do they work on weekends. Can I call them during weekends??What are the timings?
Click to expand...


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All,

Carrying on from my pcc question. I need some avise as I think I have made another blunder in my passport regarding my wife's name. After marriage we registered our marriage and on marriage certificate we have mentioned her name post marriage with the new surname. My passport was due to expire in Jan,2019 while applying for the reissue I mentioned my wife's name with the new surname . Since my wife passport is expiring in 2023, we didn't opt to reissue her passport and it is still her maiden name in her passport. I totally missed this detail and our eoi has been submitted already with our passport numbers. Now what I have read online if I will go for change of spouse name in passport or if she will opt for her name change this will change our passport numbers. I am afraid my stupidity will cause some serious issues while flying out after receiving the grant or will delay our visa process. Does anyone has any suggestion on this?

Regards


----------



## NB

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Carrying on from my pcc question. I need some avise as I think I have made another blunder in my passport regarding my wife's name. After marriage we registered our marriage and on marriage certificate we have mentioned her name post marriage with the new surname. My passport was due to expire in Jan,2019 while applying for the reissue I mentioned my wife's name with the new surname . Since my wife passport is expiring in 2023, we didn't opt to reissue her passport and it is still her maiden name in her passport. I totally missed this detail and our eoi has been submitted already with our passport numbers. Now what I have read online if I will go for change of spouse name in passport or if she will opt for her name change this will change our passport numbers. I am afraid my stupidity will cause some serious issues while flying out after receiving the grant or will delay our visa process. Does anyone has any suggestion on this?
> 
> Regards


What name have you given in the application and all the forms of your wife ?

Cheers


----------



## intruder_

beri2kool said:


> Got grant today morning. 6 Months after applying. 1 CO Contact.


Congrats !


----------



## majjji

beri2kool said:


> Code - 261112 (Systems Analysts)
> Points 80
> Invite - 18 Jun
> Application Submission - 21 Jun
> CO Contact - 3 Oct
> Grant - 21 Dec


Congrats for your future journey. Btw what was the CO contact for?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

NB said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Carrying on from my pcc question. I need some avise as I think I have made another blunder in my passport regarding my wife's name. After marriage we registered our marriage and on marriage certificate we have mentioned her name post marriage with the new surname. My passport was due to expire in Jan,2019 while applying for the reissue I mentioned my wife's name with the new surname . Since my wife passport is expiring in 2023, we didn't opt to reissue her passport and it is still her maiden name in her passport. I totally missed this detail and our eoi has been submitted already with our passport numbers. Now what I have read online if I will go for change of spouse name in passport or if she will opt for her name change this will change our passport numbers. I am afraid my stupidity will cause some serious issues while flying out after receiving the grant or will delay our visa process. Does anyone has any suggestion on this?
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> What name have you given in the application and all the forms of your wife ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi, 

It's her pre-marriage name in the application and all the forms. 

Regards


----------



## NB

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's her pre-marriage name in the application and all the forms.
> 
> Regards


As long as the grant is given in her old name, she will have no problems in flying

There will not be any issues
To be on the safe side just get another affidavit made that she continues with her maiden name
Speak to a lawyer and see the possibilities 

Cheers


----------



## nickshan82

Got 189 invite on Sep 11.
Submitted all docs on Oct 19th
Medicals done on Nov 2.
when can i expect a grant?


----------



## shekar.ym

beri2kool said:


> Got grant today morning. 6 Months after applying. 1 CO Contact.


Congrats and good luck


----------



## Ismiya

May be in feb or march .. just a guess


nickshan82 said:


> Got 189 invite on Sep 11.
> Submitted all docs on Oct 19th
> Medicals done on Nov 2.
> when can i expect a grant?


----------



## mike129

nickshan82 said:


> Got 189 invite on Sep 11.
> Submitted all docs on Oct 19th
> Medicals done on Nov 2.
> when can i expect a grant?


January you will


----------



## shivalidhawan83

Hi All,
I have got my ACS cleared and now the next step is to go with EOI, my PR score is coming to be 70 so far without state sponsorship and 75 with state sponsorship. couple of questions:

1) How much time after EOI you all think I will get an invite call if that's my score?
2) What is the first step to file EOI.
3) I have been told that I need documents like, TAX, Lease agreements and English language proof from university and school both? is that correct??
4) could you please share a link to create immi account and a list of all the documents?

Please suggest thanks.


----------



## luvjd

shivalidhawan83 said:


> Hi All,
> I have got my ACS cleared and now the next step is to go with EOI, my PR score is coming to be 70 so far without state sponsorship and 75 with state sponsorship. couple of questions:
> 
> 1) How much time after EOI you all think I will get an invite call if that's my score?
> 2) What is the first step to file EOI.
> 3) I have been told that I need documents like, TAX, Lease agreements and English language proof from university and school both? is that correct??
> 4) could you please share a link to create immi account and a list of all the documents?
> 
> Please suggest thanks.


1. It is hard to estimate/predict. All you can do is, submit an EOI and wait for the invite.
2. Check below,
3. For EOI, you don't need any documents except your ACS assessment result and English test score.
4. You don't need immi account for submitting an EOI.

And if you want to apply for SS ( 190), submit one EOI per state, and select one state in the preferred state for 190 option in the EOI.

Check this step by step process for submitting the EOI.


----------



## Rupi2cool

nickshan82 said:


> Got 189 invite on Sep 11.
> Submitted all docs on Oct 19th
> Medicals done on Nov 2.
> when can i expect a grant?


Exactly same timeline as mine. Hope we get it ASAP.


----------



## shivalidhawan83

Hi Few quick clarifications before I hit the submit button for EOI??
also what stage is that called when I need to upload all docs in EOI process??

A)	Family Members
1)	Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
I have selected no for this above quesiton
2)	Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
I have selected no for this question as of now. however I am single, If I get married in future then should I put a yes here?


B)	Preferred locations within Australia
1)	Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?*
If I select no – will there be any problem?
C)	English language
1)	If I have given two assessments one in august and other in October however I am putting score for the august one – is that okay?
2)	Is the Test reference number same as registration id? I don’t see a reference number separately anywhere on the report? 

D)	Education History
1)	I have selected my Qualification category as Bachelors of Degree (Other) as I have done it in commerce – B.Com Pass ( the other option was Bachelor Degree in Science, business or Arts) I selected other because commerce not listed in this one – is that okay?
2)	Start and end date of graduation should be accurate? Where do I take that from I just took 01st april 2000 to 01st april 2003 – is that correct approach?


----------



## nelutla

hi guys iam filling form 80 and 1221 and iam primary applicant and my partner had worked for only 2 year from past 7 years and reaming time he spent in giving online trainings so in experience section wht should i mention for form 80 and 1221 and iam not claimg points for my partner.


----------



## pcdfrost

nelutla said:


> hi guys iam filling form 80 and 1221 and iam primary applicant and my partner had worked for only 2 year from past 7 years and reaming time he spent in giving online trainings so in experience section wht should i mention for form 80 and 1221 and iam not claimg points for my partner.


If unemployed indicate as such and give details as to how he spent his time as mentioned in your post.


----------



## azam_qr

mike129 said:


> January you will


I applied on OCT 7 and hope to get soon.


----------



## harpreet22

Can someone please help me with PTE score report query? I sent my PTE score to my agent and sent PTE score to DHA online. When today I was checking all the documents that I sent to my agent and realised that the PTE score report was not the right one that I used in my EOI, however not expired and same points. Can someone please let me know if my agent will upload the correct score report now, can he remove the old one? If not, will there be any issue?


----------



## NB

harpreet22 said:


> Can someone please help me with PTE score report query? I sent my PTE score to my agent and sent PTE score to DHA online. When today I was checking all the documents that I sent to my agent and realised that the PTE score report was not the right one that I used in my EOI, however not expired and same points. Can someone please let me know if my agent will upload the correct score report now, can he remove the old one? If not, will there be any issue?


Even if you upload 2 PTEA scores, it doesn’t matter
What matters is that the PTEA score which you have used in the EOI is uploaded and also sent directly to DHA by PTEA 
The previously wrongly uploaded PTEA score cannot be removed from the documents, but it doesn’t matter

BTW, it was the duty of your Mara agent to ensure that the correct PTEA score is uploaded in the first instance 
He should have verified the number when uploading it


Cheers


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys, I have finished with my medicals.
Do I have to fill any additional forms or make any changes in my submitted application if I marry in the upcoming month.
In my EOI i had mentioned as never married. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

vivinlobo said:


> Guys, I have finished with my medicals.
> Do I have to fill any additional forms or make any changes in my submitted application if I marry in the upcoming month.
> In my EOI i had mentioned as never married.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


You can add your partner after the marriage. It doesn't matter if you mentioned "never married" in the EOI, as at that time it was true.
Check this form, 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1436.pdf


----------



## majjji

RustedGold said:


> Why do i see only direct grants in the immitracker for few days now? I am back from june with a CO contact in September and it feels like im stuck forever in this waiting game


Hi rustedgold,

Did you hear back from the CO or not. Also, what is that status in your immi account application page?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemantojhaa

*Update 189 Visa Application*

Hello friends,

While preparing my visa application, I don't have my medical test with me. Is it possible to attach it after a week or two after application submission? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mohammed786

2 applicants ( i got to know from other forum) who have applied 190 and 189 in last week of October and first week of November have received their grants on 19th and 22nd December.

For 190, the anzcode is 261313 and lodging date is 1st November and grant received on 19th December.
For 189, the anzcode is 261312 and lodging date is 21st October rant received on 21st December.

Both are offshore applicants.


----------



## sahana rashmi

I applied visa through my agent, my agent has uploaded my spouse form 80 in character evidence of section but he did not upload it in the form 80 personal particulars for character assessment , is this ok ? For me he uploaded it in both sections.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptashant

beri2kool said:


> Code - 261112 (Systems Analysts)
> Points 80
> Invite - 18 Jun
> Application Submission - 21 Jun
> CO Contact - 3 Oct
> Grant - 21 Dec


Many congratulations.. I got invite on 27 June.. CO contact 15 Oct.. Still waiting 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

hemantojhaa said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> While preparing my visa application, I don't have my medical test with me. Is it possible to attach it after a week or two after application submission? :fingerscrossed:


If you don’t give the hap I’d number under which you have done the tests at the time of submitting the online application, the CO may generate new hap ids for you

So it is always better to submit the application with the hap ids if you have already completed the tests

Cheers


----------



## atifiqbal1985

hemantojhaa said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> While preparing my visa application, I don't have my medical test with me. Is it possible to attach it after a week or two after application submission? :fingerscrossed:


Yes, you can get it done after one or two week. Once you submit visa application, you can generate HAP ID later, and get the medical done as per your convenience.


----------



## kinpin

Could u plz tell which forum is that?



Mohammed786 said:


> 2 applicants ( i got to know from other forum) who have applied 190 and 189 in last week of October and first week of November have received their grants on 19th and 22nd December.
> 
> For 190, the anzcode is 261313 and lodging date is 1st November and grant received on 19th December.
> For 189, the anzcode is 261312 and lodging date is 21st October rant received on 21st December.
> 
> Both are offshore applicants.


----------



## Ismiya

Same time line in co contact oct 15... pls update me once u got any good news from them


Ptashant said:


> beri2kool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Code - 261112 (Systems Analysts)
> Points 80
> Invite - 18 Jun
> Application Submission - 21 Jun
> CO Contact - 3 Oct
> Grant - 21 Dec
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations.. I got invite on 27 June.. CO contact 15 Oct.. Still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Mohammed786

1 of them posted on facebook page and another on migrationdesk.



kinpin said:


> Could u plz tell which forum is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 applicants ( i got to know from other forum) who have applied 190 and 189 in last week of October and first week of November have received their grants on 19th and 22nd December.
> 
> For 190, the anzcode is 261313 and lodging date is 1st November and grant received on 19th December.
> For 189, the anzcode is 261312 and lodging date is 21st October rant received on 21st December.
> 
> Both are offshore applicants.
Click to expand...


----------



## shekar.ym

sahana rashmi said:


> I applied visa through my agent, my agent has uploaded my spouse form 80 in character evidence of section but he did not upload it in the form 80 personal particulars for character assessment , is this ok ? For me he uploaded it in both sections.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


why dont you insist him to upload in "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" section? that is where form 80 needs to go.


----------



## shahid15

Happy and peaceful holidays everyone!
And many many thanks to everyone for helping us with all our idiotic queries and enquiries.
You guys are wonderful!! 

Hope everyone around the world, be it expats or locals, who are struggling internally and externally make it big and make the world a beautiful place to live


----------



## essessp

NB said:


> If you don’t give the hap I’d number under which you have done the tests at the time of submitting the online application, the CO may generate new hap ids for you
> 
> So it is always better to submit the application with the hap ids if you have already completed the tests
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Just wondering, Isn't it other way round. I read it somewhere, HAP id's will be generated after VISA applications submission, and we shall complete medicals only after submitting VISA application(I:E Paying fee). For me, I submitted VISA application first and that enabled my Medicals link in my IMMI Account along with documents attachment(Though i got message why i am not attaching document now) Tab. I got Medicals date after 1 week and finally medicals were were done in 10 days time in my VISA application. Did I do it correctly?


----------



## shekar.ym

shahid15 said:


> Happy and peaceful holidays everyone!
> And many many thanks to everyone for helping us with all our idiotic queries and enquiries.
> You guys are wonderful!!
> 
> Hope everyone around the world, be it expats or locals, who are struggling internally and externally make it big and make the world a beautiful place to live


thanks bro and good luck for your grant.


----------



## shekar.ym

essessp said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Just wondering, Isn't it other way round. I read it somewhere, HAP id's will be generated after VISA applications submission, and we shall complete medicals only after submitting VISA application(I:E Paying fee). For me, I submitted VISA application first and that enabled my Medicals link in my IMMI Account along with documents attachment(Though i got message why i am not attaching document now) Tab. I got Medicals date after 1 week and finally medicals were were done in 10 days time in my VISA application. Did I do it correctly?


in my case, HAP Ids were generated after paying the fee/ visa application submission. I did my medicals 3 weeks after application submission (as i didnt get sooner appointment).

This didn't have any impact on my grant.


----------



## nitesh.nitai029

shahid15 said:


> Happy and peaceful holidays everyone!
> And many many thanks to everyone for helping us with all our idiotic queries and enquiries.
> You guys are wonderful!!
> 
> Hope everyone around the world, be it expats or locals, who are struggling internally and externally make it big and make the world a beautiful place to live


Thanks buddy. Happy holidays to everyone!!!

I wish new year brings lots of grants and making everyone wish come true...  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShreyGotri

Hello Guys! I have received an invite this month for 189 visa class and would apply for visa by the end of this month. I work in a Government organisation...and I am worried that the CO might call in my organisation for the verification and I have not yet informed them about my endeavour as I plan to resign once I get my visa. So wanted to knw if the CO calls only on the number that we provide in the Form 1221?


----------



## Goki

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Thanks buddy. Happy holidays to everyone!!!
> 
> I wish new year brings lots of grants and making everyone wish come true...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Wish you a merry Christmas and Happy new year everyone . Let this new year bring you a lot of good luck and Grants  . 

Everything Happens for a Reason :clock:


----------



## csdhan

ShreyGotri said:


> Hello Guys! I have received an invite this month for 189 visa class and would apply for visa by the end of this month. I work in a Government organisation...and I am worried that the CO might call in my organisation for the verification and I have not yet informed them about my endeavour as I plan to resign once I get my visa. So wanted to knw if the CO calls only on the number that we provide in the Form 1221?


They'll normally call your HR/ the number in your reference letter/number available online company site/number in Form 80 or directly reach your office in person by embassy. There are a number of ways in which employment verification is done.

Form 1221 is not that important.


----------



## deepak21

shekar.ym said:


> in my case, HAP Ids were generated after paying the fee/ visa application submission. I did my medicals 3 weeks after application submission (as i didnt get sooner appointment).
> 
> This didn't have any impact on my grant.


Can we first generate the HAP ID using the same immi account which is being used to lodge the visa and link it with the VISA application but carry out the medicals later i.e. after we have submitted the VISA application.

Will this cause any issue ?

Also if the medicals link gets activated after paying the fees (if medical not done in advance), does that mean the HAP ID gets linked to our VISA application automatically ?

Kindly anyone help to clarify as I am also in the process of submitting my application but confused with the medicals. I want to delay my medical but not wait untill CO contact.


----------



## NB

deepak21 said:


> Can we first generate the HAP ID using the same immi account which is being used to lodge the visa and link it with the VISA application but carry out the medicals later i.e. after we have submitted the VISA application.
> 
> Will this cause any issue ?
> 
> Also if the medicals link gets activated after paying the fees (if medical not done in advance), does that mean the HAP ID gets linked to our VISA application automatically ?
> 
> Kindly anyone help to clarify as I am also in the process of submitting my application but confused with the medicals. I want to delay my medical but not wait untill CO contact.


If you are only generating the hap I’d and not actually doing the tests and yet entering the same in the test done page, you are giving a wrong information 
How comfortable you are with that, only you can decide

If you want to strictly follow the DHA guidelines, either you complete the tests before submitting the application or wait for the co to generate the hap I’d for you and then get the tests done

Choice is yours

Cheers


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi Buddies,

How do we know that our medical tests have been cleared? What message shall we look for that confirms completion of our medical tests? 

Regards


----------



## ChemEng11

Quick questions guys!

I received a CO contact today asking for a Police Certificate for the country (south-east asia)where I only stayed for 60 days in total over 10 years. And also CO asked for an extension of my current passport as it will expire soon. 

My question is do I need to upload documents regarding renewal of my passport and new form 80 once I get a new passport? The email says I am required to provide a color scan of the new passport, but I am wondering if I would need to update my application on ImmiAccount.

Did anyone have a similar experience with CO asking for a new passport or extension of passport?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## k2rulz

Just to check on updates for anyone who gets their grant in the upcoming months, Filed in the last week of November (Offshore).


----------



## NB

ChemEng11 said:


> Quick questions guys!
> 
> I received a CO contact today asking for a Police Certificate for the country (south-east asia)where I only stayed for 60 days in total over 10 years. And also CO asked for an extension of my current passport as it will expire soon.
> 
> My question is do I need to upload documents regarding renewal of my passport and new form 80 once I get a new passport? The email says I am required to provide a color scan of the new passport, but I am wondering if I would need to update my application on ImmiAccount.
> 
> Did anyone have a similar experience with CO asking for a new passport or extension of passport?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


As per immigration rules, the passport has to be valid for at least 6 months on the date of the issue of visa

I am presuming that your existing passport would be expiring sometime mid next year and hence the request for renewal 

You need not submit the form 80 again
Just file a form 1022 giving the new passport details

Also upload the copy of the new passport in the Immiaccount along with the pcc that you have been asked to furnish 

Cheers


----------



## NB

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi Buddies,
> 
> How do we know that our medical tests have been cleared? What message shall we look for that confirms completion of our medical tests?
> 
> Regards


In the Immiaccount account dashboard, under medical it should say no further action required 

Cheers


----------



## aljon_villar

Hi guys! In the AFP National Police Check, does it say "Name Check Only" on the letter?? Lodged my visa last October 12 onshore.


----------



## ChemEng11

NB said:


> ChemEng11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick questions guys!
> 
> I received a CO contact today asking for a Police Certificate for the country (south-east asia)where I only stayed for 60 days in total over 10 years. And also CO asked for an extension of my current passport as it will expire soon.
> 
> My question is do I need to upload documents regarding renewal of my passport and new form 80 once I get a new passport? The email says I am required to provide a color scan of the new passport, but I am wondering if I would need to update my application on ImmiAccount.
> 
> Did anyone have a similar experience with CO asking for a new passport or extension of passport?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> As per immigration rules, the passport has to be valid for at least 6 months on the date of the issue of visa
> 
> I am presuming that your existing passport would be expiring sometime mid next year and hence the request for renewal
> 
> You need not submit the form 80 again
> Just file a form 1022 giving the new passport details
> 
> Also upload the copy of the new passport in the Immiaccount along with the pcc that you have been asked to furnish
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thank you very much!


----------



## Ismiya

May i know ur lodgement date ??


ChemEng11 said:


> Quick questions guys!
> 
> I received a CO contact today asking for a Police Certificate for the country (south-east asia)where I only stayed for 60 days in total over 10 years. And also CO asked for an extension of my current passport as it will expire soon.
> 
> My question is do I need to upload documents regarding renewal of my passport and new form 80 once I get a new passport? The email says I am required to provide a color scan of the new passport, but I am wondering if I would need to update my application on ImmiAccount.
> 
> Did anyone have a similar experience with CO asking for a new passport or extension of passport?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ash6467

Hello guys,
Hope you all are doing well😊. I got my 189 invite on December 11 and while filling out form 80 and Visa application I've realized that one of my identity cards(Aadhar Card) had my surname spelled wrong. So I have just declared it in both the forms in other names/spellings-section. Will that be a problem in delaying my grant? I thought of making an affidavit declaration or statuary declaration, will that help in any positive way? And I think I will upload all the documents whatever left (medicals and pcc) by mid January, when can I expect my grant? Any one please answer to all my queries. All the suggestions are much appreciated 🙏
TIA.😊
Visa subclass - 189
Occupation - software engineer (2613)
Points - 75


----------



## sarahlee

*Medical check*



deepak21 said:


> Can we first generate the HAP ID using the same immi account which is being used to lodge the visa and link it with the VISA application but carry out the medicals later i.e. after we have submitted the VISA application.
> 
> Will this cause any issue ?
> 
> Also if the medicals link gets activated after paying the fees (if medical not done in advance), does that mean the HAP ID gets linked to our VISA application automatically ?
> 
> Kindly anyone help to clarify as I am also in the process of submitting my application but confused with the medicals. I want to delay my medical but not wait untill CO contact.


Hi All, 
Am also confused and I need help regarding how to proceed with my medicals.
I submitted my application for PR but didnt generate hap id for medicals.
Does anyone know how I can generate hap id and arrange for the medical without waiting for CO contact. Please I will really appreciate if anyone can advise me on how to go about it


----------



## Ptashant

ChemEng11 said:


> Quick questions guys!
> 
> I received a CO contact today asking for a Police Certificate for the country (south-east asia)where I only stayed for 60 days in total over 10 years. And also CO asked for an extension of my current passport as it will expire soon.
> 
> My question is do I need to upload documents regarding renewal of my passport and new form 80 once I get a new passport? The email says I am required to provide a color scan of the new passport, but I am wondering if I would need to update my application on ImmiAccount.
> 
> Did anyone have a similar experience with CO asking for a new passport or extension of passport?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi,
Good to have CO contact means application is moving forward. Could you share more details like job category, score and dates of lodgement.
Regards 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aljon_villar

aljon_villar said:


> Hi guys! In the AFP National Police Check, does it say "Name Check Only" on the letter?? Lodged my visa last October 12 onshore.


anyone?


----------



## ffbigfans

Yes !! mine too..
I think its not a problem..



aljon_villar said:


> anyone?


----------



## essessp

aljon_villar said:


> anyone?


I applied from Offshore and got it done for Name check only. I raised the same query to AFP and they replied stating VISA 189 needs Name check only for AFP checks(i:e Australia PCC).


----------



## Bexsingh

Hi everyone! Can anyone please advise whether it is mandatory to give details of my spouse employment after receiving the invite wherein I am not claiming 5 spouse points for the same?


----------



## csdhan

Bexsingh said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone please advise whether it is mandatory to give details of my spouse employment after receiving the invite wherein I am not claiming 5 spouse points for the same?


Please give all details possible in both online visa form and form 80. Hiding details unnecessarily now will complicate things later on. Even years down the line. There's no problem in declaring all employment details even when no points are claimed. It's just filling up couple of lines, no proofs will be asked.

In short, it's not mandatory but you are declaring that you are furnishing full facts. DHA sees this as lying if they find out.


----------



## anoopc

Hello All,

I have completed 189 visa application in immi account and uploaded all necessary documents in all sections for me and wife. BUT I am NOT able to submit my application. It still shows status as "Awaiting Documents". What could be the issue? I have deleted some files and uploaded same file again, will that be an issue?

Waiting for your reply to submit my application

Thanks
Anoop


----------



## Ram3327

Can anyone tell me what is the present happening in visa grant.
I have 75 points, but for Mechanical Engineers, the current cut-off is only 70. So, there isn't any advantage of having an additional 5 points?????

I am having nightmares of my visa getting rejected, after ÇO contacted and responded, does visa gets rejected??? What is their holiday period for Christmas??

Lodged- Aug 16
CO contacted-Nov 8

waiting


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Ram3327 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the present happening in visa grant.
> I have 75 points, but for Mechanical Engineers, the current cut-off is only 70. So, there isn't any advantage of having an additional 5 points?????
> 
> I am having nightmares of my visa getting rejected, after ÇO contacted and responded, does visa gets rejected??? What is their holiday period for Christmas??
> 
> Lodged- Aug 16
> CO contacted-Nov 8
> 
> waiting


Hi 👋 

More points will get you a fast skill select invite and that’s it!! Visa processing for 65 points & 75 points takes place in the same way. I think they’ve a fortnight off (I’ve holiday off until Jan 7).

Don’t worry about a visa rejection. It happens only when applicants submit a fake document or information in the EOI & the visa application differs or you’re unable to prove a defacto relationship.


----------



## ryanking

Hi ,
I have submitted and paid my visa application. But my skill select EOI still has the status as 'invited'. 'Visa apply' button is still enabled. Also got a mail that 'your invite is expiring, please lodge the visa' .
Is this normal or should i write back to immi that i have already lodged ? 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Bexsingh

Thanks for your reply 🙂
My only concern not to give my spouse employment details was that she will not be able to furnish all the proofs if asked at a later stage as her employment is more than 5 years old and she has been a housemaker since then.


----------



## Bexsingh

csdhan said:


> Bexsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Can anyone please advise whether it is mandatory to give details of my spouse employment after receiving the invite wherein I am not claiming 5 spouse points for the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Please give all details possible in both online visa form and form 80. Hiding details unnecessarily now will complicate things later on. Even years down the line. There's no problem in declaring all employment details even when no points are claimed. It's just filling up couple of lines, no proofs will be asked.
> 
> In short, it's not mandatory but you are declaring that you are furnishing full facts. DHA sees this as lying if they find out.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply 🙂
My only concern not to give my spouse employment details was that she will not be able to furnish all the proofs if asked at a later stage as her employment is more than 5 years old and she has been a housemaker since then.


----------



## pcdfrost

Bexsingh said:


> Thanks for your reply 🙂
> My only concern not to give my spouse employment details was that she will not be able to furnish all the proofs if asked at a later stage as her employment is more than 5 years old and she has been a housemaker since then.


If you are not claiming points for her employment then they probably will not ask any proof, so no need to worry. If they do ask and you cannot supply I doubt it would be a problem. Just be honest in your application.


----------



## VaibhavP

anoopc said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have completed 189 visa application in immi account and uploaded all necessary documents in all sections for me and wife. BUT I am NOT able to submit my application. It still shows status as "Awaiting Documents". What could be the issue? I have deleted some files and uploaded same file again, will that be an issue?
> 
> Waiting for your reply to submit my application
> 
> Thanks
> Anoop


You haven't uploaded one or more mandatory document/documents. Check if you have uploaded all identity 
documents, mentioned while filling the form.


----------



## Deepakpots

Hello Everyone,

I got invited for 189 and while applying I came across a query, I have 3 non migrating member in the family (mum, dad and sister) which I mentioned in the NON-Migrating members of the family part , am i required to submit FORM_80 for each of them as well along with mine, because while attaching documents I saw FORM_80 as required for them as well.

Please do let me know about this.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## VaibhavP

Deepakpots said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got invited for 189 and while applying I came across a query, I have 3 non migrating member in the family (mum, dad and sister) which I mentioned in the NON-Migrating members of the family part , am i required to submit FORM_80 for each of them as well along with mine, because while attaching documents I saw FORM_80 as required for them as well.
> 
> Please do let me know about this.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dee


Your family unit includes only you, your spouse and kids. Mom, dad and siblings aren't part of family unit. You shouldn't have mentioned them as family members. It's not just about form 80 but you may have to submit medicals as well for them. So do not mention or count anyone as family members except for your spouse and kids.


----------



## NB

Deepakpots said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got invited for 189 and while applying I came across a query, I have 3 non migrating member in the family (mum, dad and sister) which I mentioned in the NON-Migrating members of the family part , am i required to submit FORM_80 for each of them as well along with mine, because while attaching documents I saw FORM_80 as required for them as well.
> 
> Please do let me know about this.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dee


File a form 1023 and remove the names of these family members from the application 

You will only have problems and no advantages by including them

Cheers


----------



## Deepakpots

VaibhavP said:


> Your family unit includes only you, your spouse and kids. Mom, dad and siblings aren't part of family unit. You shouldn't have mentioned them as family members. It's not just about form 80 but you may have to submit medicals as well for them. So do not mention or count anyone as family members except for your spouse and kids.


Hello Vaibhav,

You are a savior, thanks a lot, luckily I haven't submitted my application yet hence i can still edit the online application, I wasnt sure hence I was waiting for help here. Thanks a lot and appreciate it . 

Cheers


----------



## Deepakpots

NB said:


> File a form 1023 and remove the names of these family members from the application
> 
> You will only have problems and no advantages by including them
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate, appreciate the info and help, lucky i havent submitted the form yet so i still got a chance to remove them. Once again thanks a lot.

Cheers

Deepak P


----------



## Deepakpots

Hey guys, 

thanks again , i just have one last doubt, i have filled everything and made all required corrections, but I couldnt find where to upload form_1221. your help are appreciated.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## pcdfrost

Deepakpots said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> thanks again , i just have one last doubt, i have filled everything and made all required corrections, but I couldnt find where to upload form_1221. your help are appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dee


Form 1221 is usually not a mandatory form, hence there is no dedicated section to upload. If you wish to upload just add it to “Other” and name accordingly.


----------



## Hadi789

*EA positive but CO negative*

Dears,

Out of curiosity and in wait of grant i have question, Anyone has ever listened a case where EA gave positive assessment for qualification & experience and CO has rejected it?

regards,


----------



## sahilchaudhary

Hello,

I am filling form 1221 for my dependant partner.
I have a query regarding Part H, question 30.
I am currently in India for 4 months for vacation but have been living in Australia for last 3 years.

Part H asks for details of your contact in Australia. It asks for the current address of the contact.
Should I give my address where I lived before coming to India?

P.S. - I left the place before coming to India where I lived before in Australia but it shouldn't be a problem if they verify as I lived there for more than 1 year.


----------



## NB

sahilchaudhary said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am filling form 1221 for my dependant partner.
> I have a query regarding Part H, question 30.
> I am currently in India for 4 months for vacation but have been living in Australia for last 3 years.
> 
> Part H asks for details of your contact in Australia. It asks for the current address of the contact.
> Should I give my address where I lived before coming to India?
> 
> P.S. - I left the place before coming to India where I lived before in Australia but it shouldn't be a problem if they verify as I lived there for more than 1 year.


When are you going back ?

Cheers


----------



## luvjd

<By Mistake>


----------



## sammylee

Ram3327 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the present happening in visa grant.
> I have 75 points, but for Mechanical Engineers, the current cut-off is only 70. So, there isn't any advantage of having an additional 5 points?????
> 
> I am having nightmares of my visa getting rejected, after ÇO contacted and responded, does visa gets rejected??? What is their holiday period for Christmas??
> 
> Lodged- Aug 16
> CO contacted-Nov 8
> 
> waiting


What did the CO contact you for, is it "LIsa" ? . I have the same timeline as you :

Applied August 18th , CO Nov 7th...Still waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sammylee

ChemEng11 said:


> Quick questions guys!
> 
> I received a CO contact today asking for a Police Certificate for the country (south-east asia)where I only stayed for 60 days in total over 10 years. And also CO asked for an extension of my current passport as it will expire soon.
> 
> My question is do I need to upload documents regarding renewal of my passport and new form 80 once I get a new passport? The email says I am required to provide a color scan of the new passport, but I am wondering if I would need to update my application on ImmiAccount.
> 
> Did anyone have a similar experience with CO asking for a new passport or extension of passport?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Just to clarify on this, how long do you have left on your current passport?

My Passport expires 9 july 2019, I have already got CO contact on Nov 7th (applied August 18th), but CO did not ask to renew passport. Please kindly comment...


----------



## sammylee

Guys is there an official requirement for passport validity to receive visa 189?

I applied in August 18th, CO contact Nov 7th for medicals, police report and polio vaccination. CO did not ask to renew passport. My current passport expires on 9th July 2019. 

I saw a post from someone regarding CO asking for passport extension. Please does this apply in my case. I am onshore . Getting another CO contact will be a sad case because of this and at the same time getting a new passport might take some time..so am not sure..Please expat kindly advise


----------



## Ram3327

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hi 👋
> 
> More points will get you a fast skill select invite and that’s it!! Visa processing for 65 points & 75 points takes place in the same way. I think they’ve a fortnight off (I’ve holiday off until Jan 7).
> 
> Don’t worry about a visa rejection. It happens only when applicants submit a fake document or information in the EOI & the visa application differs or you’re unable to prove a defacto relationship.


Thank You for the reply. Are u working in Australia????(Since u said about holiday details). The documents I've submitted are genuine only. I must be overthinking then.
One of my friend launched 189 visa along with his entire family i.e for his wife and son. He launched after me only. But, he got granted on Dec 7th. We both launched 189 visa only. Why is this difference??


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

sammylee said:


> Guys is there an official requirement for passport validity to receive visa 189?
> 
> I applied in August 18th, CO contact Nov 7th for medicals, police report and polio vaccination. CO did not ask to renew passport. My current passport expires on 9th July 2019.
> 
> I saw a post from someone regarding CO asking for passport extension. Please does this apply in my case. I am onshore . Getting another CO contact will be a sad case because of this and at the same time getting a new passport might take some time..so am not sure..Please expat kindly advise


My guess would be if your passport is expiring just two to three months from the date of your EOI application, CO may ask for passport renewal as the guidelines while filling the EOI do mention(I guess) that the passport shall have a validity of six months or more before filing application for EOI.

Regards


----------



## ryanking

ryanking said:


> Hi ,
> I have submitted and paid my visa application. But my skill select EOI still has the status as 'invited'. 'Visa apply' button is still enabled. Also got a mail that 'your invite is expiring, please lodge the visa' .
> Is this normal or should i write back to immi that i have already lodged ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Hi all ,
Can anyone please advice on the above query..

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

I had encounter the same issue after lodging my visa. Kindly find the link of the thread below for solving the issue.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1465286-skillselect-invitation-expiring.html



ryanking said:


> Hi all ,
> Can anyone please advice on the above query..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Usha Balla

sammylee said:


> Ram3327 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the present happening in visa grant.
> I have 75 points, but for Mechanical Engineers, the current cut-off is only 70. So, there isn't any advantage of having an additional 5 points?????
> 
> I am having nightmares of my visa getting rejected, after ÇO contacted and responded, does visa gets rejected??? What is their holiday period for Christmas??
> 
> Lodged- Aug 16
> CO contacted-Nov 8
> 
> waiting
> 
> 
> 
> What did the CO contact you for, is it "LIsa" ? . I have the same timeline as you :
> 
> Applied August 18th , CO Nov 7th...Still waiting
Click to expand...

Hey Sammy,

My timelines are exactly same as you. CO is also Lisa. Contacted for additional employment proof.


----------



## snirav89

Usha Balla said:


> Hey Sammy,
> 
> My timelines are exactly same as you. CO is also Lisa. Contacted for additional employment proof.




My CO is also Lisa From GSM Adelaide
Lodge :- 08/02/2018
Immi Ass Comm. Mail:- 9/07/2018
Still Waiting Waiting Waiting...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701

What is the period of their holidays for christmas or maybe new year? 
Someone said they will start working again on 7th January now, is that true?


----------



## Saif

Sam701 said:


> What is the period of their holidays for christmas or maybe new year?
> Someone said they will start working again on 7th January now, is that true?


Not all but most would.


----------



## NB

Sam701 said:


> What is the period of their holidays for christmas or maybe new year?
> Someone said they will start working again on 7th January now, is that true?


There is no sense in going so deep into what is happening at DHA

It’s not as if the day they start working you will get your grant

Relax and enjoy the holidays and let the department also enjoy it

Your grant will come in its own sweet time

Cheers


----------



## ryanking

Mohammed786 said:


> I had encounter the same issue after lodging my visa. Kindly find the link of the thread below for solving the issue.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1465286-skillselect-invitation-expiring.html


Thanks a lot Mohammed. I have mailed to the ID mentioned in the thread. Hope they will correct it.


----------



## aljon_villar

Hi guys! Do you think I still need to frontload a new form 815 after having sputum test negative? I had a CO contact last year upon lodgement of a visitor visa and they told me to sign form 815 because of scar in my right lung. I had no sputum exam back then. When I went onshore last September 2018, I complied with the health undertaking and had undergone a repeat xray and sputum test which took 8 weeks for the results (it was negative) . My medicals for the visitor visa was done last 7/11/2017 which I also used when I lodged my 189 visa application. 

Also, what is the likelihood of a repeat medical in my case?

254415
ITA: 11/10/2018
LODGED 189: 12/10/2018
AWAITING GRANT....


----------



## turiguiliano

shahid15 said:


> Happy and peaceful holidays everyone!
> And many many thanks to everyone for helping us with all our idiotic queries and enquiries.
> You guys are wonderful!!
> 
> Hope everyone around the world, be it expats or locals, who are struggling internally and externally make it big and make the world a beautiful place to live


Thanks and happy holidays to you too.
May the new year brings both happiness and grants to us.

Cheers.


----------



## raudichy

If the loded aplication is considered for employment verification does it reflect in status ? And how long does it take for employment verification.

Lodged with 75 points on 4 Oct 2018
Medical Submitted on 11 Oct 2018
CO contact Or Grant awaited......84 days since lodged


----------



## mariner2017

Sam701 said:


> What is the period of their holidays for christmas or maybe new year?
> Someone said they will start working again on 7th January now, is that true?



These are the holidays for GSM Adelaide during Christmas & new year.....cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGupta

Hi Folks

Thanks for your wonderful inputs.

What all documents can be provided as evidence of

Are following documents enough
1) Custody of Kids - Birth Certificate, Passport
2) Member of Family Unit - Passport and Medical Insurance fine where all the family members are listed 
3) Spouse, de facto - Marriage Certificate, Lease Agreement Copy


And further

Under which head do we upload the RnR Letter received from Employer (Is it Work Reference or Letter/Statement from Employer) ?

and PF Statement - Not sure if it has to be under Tax document or Others ? Can anyone please clarify?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## sahilchaudhary

Feb 2019
Are you also planning to move to Australia next year?



NB said:


> When are you going back ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## csdhan

raudichy said:


> If the loded aplication is considered for employment verification does it reflect in status ? And how long does it take for employment verification.
> 
> Lodged with 75 points on 4 Oct 2018
> Medical Submitted on 11 Oct 2018
> CO contact Or Grant awaited......84 days since lodged


No, the status doesn't change until a CO contact for additional information or when the case is finalized. Until then you have to sit tight.


----------



## Sam701

mariner2017 said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the period of their holidays for christmas or maybe new year?
> Someone said they will start working again on 7th January now, is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the holidays for GSM Adelaide during Christmas & new year.....cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks for that information buddy. I lodged my visa on 18th october. I mentally prepared myself for the wait of 9 to 11 months but seeing people getting their DGs in less than 90 days produced a ray of hope. And now i am anxious about the grant. Actually i Just quit from the job, so really have nothing much to do apart from playing pubg. Lol 
Any rough guess, when do you guys think i can get my DG?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Vab18

I know everyone is eager to get their grants and yes in current trends some have had their grants in just 60 days!! But remember there have been thousands invited since August so unlikely to see that trend continue and there are people on here that have been waiting a long long time so spare a thought for them when your early in to your wait! I hope everyone gets their grants soon but be patient and I’m sure you will all get yours when the time is right as will we.... patiently waiting!!


----------



## aljon_villar

aljon_villar said:


> Hi guys! Do you think I still need to frontload a new form 815 after having sputum test negative? I had a CO contact last year upon lodgement of a visitor visa and they told me to sign form 815 because of scar in my right lung. I had no sputum exam back then. When I went onshore last September 2018, I complied with the health undertaking and had undergone a repeat xray and sputum test which took 8 weeks for the results (it was negative) . My medicals for the visitor visa was done last 7/11/2017 which I also used when I lodged my 189 visa application.
> 
> Also, what is the likelihood of a repeat medical in my case?
> 
> 254415
> ITA: 11/10/2018
> LODGED 189: 12/10/2018
> AWAITING GRANT....



Anyone?


----------



## Saif

So the assumption that the last working Friday shall bring a lot of grants didn't become true, it was quite sombre....


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Ram3327 said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 👋
> 
> More points will get you a fast skill select invite and that’s it!! Visa processing for 65 points & 75 points takes place in the same way. I think they’ve a fortnight off (I’ve holiday off until Jan 7).
> 
> Don’t worry about a visa rejection. It happens only when applicants submit a fake document or information in the EOI & the visa application differs or you’re unable to prove a defacto relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for the reply. Are u working in Australia????(Since u said about holiday details). The documents I've submitted are genuine only. I must be overthinking then.
> One of my friend launched 189 visa along with his entire family i.e for his wife and son. He launched after me only. But, he got granted on Dec 7th. We both launched 189 visa only. Why is this difference??
Click to expand...

Yes bro. I’m working in Australia right now after my Masters. I’m sorry I don’t have any idea about how Case Officers grant visa; possibly your friend belonged to a different skill code with more ceilings. Just wait for that happy email notification!! 👍🏻


----------



## Ismiya

Even we too came across this situation but few suggested me to not to frontload so I didn’t and i got co contact for the same and re done my medical and waiting for grant... but personally i feel its better frontload it if they r ok they will accept if not they may contact u so go for it... and update me what happen for u... 


aljon_villar said:


> aljon_villar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Do you think I still need to frontload a new form 815 after having sputum test negative? I had a CO contact last year upon lodgement of a visitor visa and they told me to sign form 815 because of scar in my right lung. I had no sputum exam back then. When I went onshore last September 2018, I complied with the health undertaking and had undergone a repeat xray and sputum test which took 8 weeks for the results (it was negative) . My medicals for the visitor visa was done last 7/11/2017 which I also used when I lodged my 189 visa application.
> 
> Also, what is the likelihood of a repeat medical in my case?
> 
> 254415
> ITA: 11/10/2018
> LODGED 189: 12/10/2018
> AWAITING GRANT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...


----------



## kaniz

*Passport renew*

Hello experts, i have lodged my 189 visa on October 19 th and submitted all documents . My passport will expire on august 24th 2019. should i renew my passport now and update to immi account? 
And how should i update? Thank you in advanced 

Invitation received 11th October 2018
Visa lodged 19 th October 2018
Grant layball:
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## luvjd

kaniz said:


> Hello experts, i have lodged my 189 visa on October 19 th and submitted all documents . My passport will expire on august 24th 2019. should i renew my passport now and update to immi account?
> And how should i update? Thank you in advanced
> 
> Invitation received 11th October 2018
> Visa lodged 19 th October 2018
> Grant layball:
> :fingerscrossed:


It doesn't matter. You can update anytime using your immi account.


----------



## kaniz

luvjd said:


> It doesn't matter. You can update anytime using your immi account.


Many Thanks for your advice, i actually wanted to avoid CO contact, as it will delay my process. So i was wondering if i should renew it now


----------



## NewIndis

Friends, did any of u got a message from CO asking for the service letter or some sort of proof of the person who signed stat decs? 
I mean asking for the empooyment proof of declarant as well?

I am submitting stat dec for roles and responsibilities as current employer doesnot provide it on company letter head. Is this fine as per CO? Or the CO is adamantly asking for company letterhead? Please advise based on your experiences


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Dear friends, I got invited on 11 Nov'18 and lodged 189 visa application on 4 Dec'18. I got relieved from my previous company (X) on 09 Nov'18 and joined new company (Y) on 12 Nov'18. But I filled my Form 80 as I'm still working with company 'X' assuming that the ACS assessment was done till company 'X'. Later I realized that if the CO contacts the company 'X', they might say the relieving date which was prior to the visa lodged date on 4 Dec'18. So, I asked my agent to update my visa application saying that we forgot to update the new employment (Y) details and updated them along with offer letter and payslip of company 'Y'.

1. Will this create any problem ?
2. What are the chances that the CO might ask for the R&R of the new company 'Y' (This is not included in ACS assessment). I don't want to ask the R&R on letter head with my new company 'Y' as they may think that I'll soon leave the organization.

Please shed some light and thoughts on this. Thanks.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Hi Guys,

Is it a good timing to land in Australia in July month end, considering job availability for Software Engineer?

Please share your views .. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

*Grant Expected in New Year - 2019*

Hello All,

I know it is only a formality but are we going to continue in this thread or a new one would be created for those expecting a Grant in 2019? Thanks!


----------



## csdhan

NewIndis said:


> Friends, did any of u got a message from CO asking for the service letter or some sort of proof of the person who signed stat decs?
> I mean asking for the empooyment proof of declarant as well?
> 
> I am submitting stat dec for roles and responsibilities as current employer doesnot provide it on company letter head. Is this fine as per CO? Or the CO is adamantly asking for company letterhead? Please advise based on your experiences


Depends on CO, some ask for RnR on letterhead when SDs are provided, some don't. Also, if it goes for employment check the same letter can be shown to your HR and asked for it's validity. Your HR's reply would matter then.


----------



## nsathin

Guys, Can someone please share your thought on this.
I have lodged my visa on 13/Oct and my UK PCC expires on Feb 28, 2019. Since I've planned to move quickly, as soon as I get my grant I not worried about the IED date. I'm really okay if the IED is by Feb/2019. Will that be a problem if CO picks up my application and sees that PCC is expiring shortly?


----------



## NB

nsathin said:


> Guys, Can someone please share your thought on this.
> I have lodged my visa on 13/Oct and my UK PCC expires on Feb 28, 2019. Since I've planned to move quickly, as soon as I get my grant I not worried about the IED date. I'm really okay if the IED is by Feb/2019. Will that be a problem if CO picks up my application and sees that PCC is expiring shortly?


It totally depends on the individual CO

Some ask for a fresh PCC, some allow a expired pcc also at the time of grant

Cheers


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Dear friends, I got invited on 11 Nov'18 and lodged 189 visa application on 4 Dec'18. I got relieved from my previous company (X) on 09 Nov'18 and joined new company (Y) on 12 Nov'18. But I filled my Form 80 as I'm still working with company 'X' assuming that the ACS assessment was done till company 'X'. Later I realized that if the CO contacts the company 'X', they might say the relieving date which was prior to the visa lodged date on 4 Dec'18. So, I asked my agent to update my visa application saying that we forgot to update the new employment (Y) details and updated them along with offer letter and payslip of company 'Y'.
> 
> 1. Will this create any problem ?
> 2. What are the chances that the CO might ask for the R&R of the new company 'Y' (This is not included in ACS assessment). I don't want to ask the R&R on letter head with my new company 'Y' as they may think that I'll soon leave the organization.
> 
> Please shed some light and thoughts on this. Thanks.


 Dear friends, any thoughts on this please


----------



## NB

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Dear friends, I got invited on 11 Nov'18 and lodged 189 visa application on 4 Dec'18. I got relieved from my previous company (X) on 09 Nov'18 and joined new company (Y) on 12 Nov'18. But I filled my Form 80 as I'm still working with company 'X' assuming that the ACS assessment was done till company 'X'. Later I realized that if the CO contacts the company 'X', they might say the relieving date which was prior to the visa lodged date on 4 Dec'18. So, I asked my agent to update my visa application saying that we forgot to update the new employment (Y) details and updated them along with offer letter and payslip of company 'Y'.
> 
> 1. Will this create any problem ?
> 2. What are the chances that the CO might ask for the R&R of the new company 'Y' (This is not included in ACS assessment). I don't want to ask the R&R on letter head with my new company 'Y' as they may think that I'll soon leave the organization.
> 
> Please shed some light and thoughts on this. Thanks.


You have to make sure that the information provided is updated till the date you upload the form 80
File a form 1023 and correct the information provided 

As you have not claimed points for the new company, the CO would normally not ask you to submit any evidence for the new company, and the chances are just 1 in 100

Cheers


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

NB said:


> sudarshanreddy09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends, I got invited on 11 Nov'18 and lodged 189 visa application on 4 Dec'18. I got relieved from my previous company (X) on 09 Nov'18 and joined new company (Y) on 12 Nov'18. But I filled my Form 80 as I'm still working with company 'X' assuming that the ACS assessment was done till company 'X'. Later I realized that if the CO contacts the company 'X', they might say the relieving date which was prior to the visa lodged date on 4 Dec'18. So, I asked my agent to update my visa application saying that we forgot to update the new employment (Y) details and updated them along with offer letter and payslip of company 'Y'.
> 
> 1. Will this create any problem ?
> 2. What are the chances that the CO might ask for the R&R of the new company 'Y' (This is not included in ACS assessment). I don't want to ask the R&R on letter head with my new company 'Y' as they may think that I'll soon leave the organization.
> 
> Please shed some light and thoughts on this. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to make sure that the information provided is updated till the date you upload the form 80
> File a form 1023 and correct the information provided
> 
> As you have not claimed points for the new company, the CO would normally not ask you to submit any evidence for the new company, and the chances are just 1 in 100
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

 Thanks NB, as I have updated the info in immi account under 'Tell us if you made a mistake'. So still do I need to upload a Form 1023 ?


----------



## kaniz

nsathin said:


> Guys, Can someone please share your thought on this.
> I have lodged my visa on 13/Oct and my UK PCC expires on Feb 28, 2019. Since I've planned to move quickly, as soon as I get my grant I not worried about the IED date. I'm really okay if the IED is by Feb/2019. Will that be a problem if CO picks up my application and sees that PCC is expiring shortly?



i would say get a new one from UK and keep it ready.


----------



## NB

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Thanks NB, as I have updated the info in immi account under 'Tell us if you made a mistake'. So still do I need to upload a Form 1023 ?


I always used a form 1023

Cheers


----------



## deepak21

Is it mandatory to have RnR on a company letter head. ?

I could not arrange the same hence had submitted SD from work colleagues during ACS process.

Now I have filed the visa application using the same.
I have worked for Four companies and as per ACS evaluation I am able to claim points for only the last 2 companies (accounting for 8 yrs of service).

I had approached my previous company for the RnR but they refused and asked me take a declaration from my ex-manager which I did in the form of SD.

For my present employer, I did not even approach them as it would mean announcing my intentions of leaving the company and that too at ACS stage when I was not even sure to get a invite. Also an ex-employee had approached them for the same which the HR denied,so the chances are very rare that I would be able to get the RnR.

I have provided 2 SD for my current employment from work colleagues (1st SD was used for ACS in Aug 2017 but that person is no longer with this organisation, so took latest SD from another colleagues)who are my seniors (architect/team leads) and also provided many other documents proving my employment details.

So is there a possibility that the CO can still ask for the RnR from HR ? If yes, what are my options ?


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Last working friday in this year... from next week i think we have to start new thread for new year and i m the one to post first reply to post like this thread start with “I never thought that i will be in this thread, But destiny have its own path !!!!!!!””” Posted by kinnu. And please include us in all ur prayer to get our grant soon..


----------



## NB

deepak21 said:


> Is it mandatory to have RnR on a company letter head. ?
> 
> I could not arrange the same hence had submitted SD from work colleagues during ACS process.
> 
> Now I have filed the visa application using the same.
> I have worked for Four companies and as per ACS evaluation I am able to claim points for only the last 2 companies (accounting for 8 yrs of service).
> 
> I had approached my previous company for the RnR but they refused and asked me take a declaration from my ex-manager which I did in the form of SD.
> 
> For my present employer, I did not even approach them as it would mean announcing my intentions of leaving the company and that too at ACS stage when I was not even sure to get a invite. Also an ex-employee had approached them for the same which the HR denied,so the chances are very rare that I would be able to get the RnR.
> 
> I have provided 2 SD for my current employment from work colleagues (1st SD was used for ACS in Aug 2017 but that person is no longer with this organisation, so took latest SD from another colleagues)who are my seniors (architect/team leads) and also provided many other documents proving my employment details.
> 
> So is there a possibility that the CO can still ask for the RnR from HR ? If yes, what are my options ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


If the co does ask you for the reference letter, get a letter from the hr of both the companies that as per company policy and client secrecy clauses, they cannot issue a reference letter

Quite a few members have got away with this, but you will have to get at least this much letter from the hr

Cheers


----------



## _Singh_

Ismiya said:


> Last working friday in this year... from next week i think we have to start new thread for new year and i m the one to post first reply to post like this thread start with “I never thought that i will be in this thread, But destiny have its own path !!!!!!!””” Posted by kinnu. And please include us in all ur prayer to get our grant soon..


Yes, I think we need to . All the best everyone.


----------



## nsathin

kaniz said:


> i would say get a new one from UK and keep it ready.


Thanks for responding. Yes I thought of applying but I thought to get a new one by 20/Jan if there is no updates on my case. Will that b fine or should I get that right away.


----------



## essessp

Can someone help me to understand if i did below correctly:

I am working for company "X", and i got RNR on Company letterhead stating i am working here from **/**/2014 to till date along with other details. The company had sent me on UK assignment for 10 months last year. As I was working for same company "X", i did not mentioned my UK details anywhere except in Form 80 for address of last 10 years. Can i receive a CO contact for producing Tax related details of UK stay/work(though for same company X)?

For my previous company(I:E before 2014), I got Australian stay mentioned as I had to claim Australian work points as well, like i worked between **/**/2012 to **/**/2013 in Australia and rest of the period in India. As far as ACS letter is concerned, They have provided me Australian work mentioned the way i wanted and nothing mentioned for my UK work. 

Is there any need of voluntary correction for mentioning UK work of 10 months? or is it that since i worked for same organisation and it falls in overseas exp so it does not matter to CO if i worked in UK(on client assignment) or India as all will fall into Overseas exp.


----------



## kEtraG

Ismiya said:


> Last working friday in this year... from next week i think we have to start new thread for new year and i m the one to post first reply to post like this thread start with “I never thought that i will be in this thread, But destiny have its own path !!!!!!!””” Posted by kinnu. And please include us in all ur prayer to get our grant soon..



Done! You can post your comment here now - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...isa-lodge-grant-gang-2019-a.html#post14755308

All the best, everybody!


----------



## kaju

Ismiya said:


> Last working friday in this year... from next week i think we have to start new thread for new year and i m the one to post first reply to post like this thread start with “I never thought that i will be in this thread, But destiny have its own path !!!!!!!””” Posted by kinnu. And please include us in all ur prayer to get our grant soon..





kEtraG said:


> Done! You can post your comment here now - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...isa-lodge-grant-gang-2019-a.html#post14755308
> 
> All the best, everybody!


Thread already exists: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1470012-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2019-a.html


----------



## sharma.shailender

nsathin said:


> Guys, Can someone please share your thought on this.
> I have lodged my visa on 13/Oct and my UK PCC expires on Feb 28, 2019. Since I've planned to move quickly, as soon as I get my grant I not worried about the IED date. I'm really okay if the IED is by Feb/2019. Will that be a problem if CO picks up my application and sees that PCC is expiring shortly?


If CO sees that your PCC is expiring shortly, he/she will most likely attach an IED waiver along with your grant, so in that case, you won't have to worry about the IED at all. So it should be a win-win situation for you..


----------



## nsathin

sharma.shailender said:


> If CO sees that your PCC is expiring shortly, he/she will most likely attach an IED waiver along with your grant, so in that case, you won't have to worry about the IED at all. So it should be a win-win situation for you..


Its really happy to hear that CO will give a grant with IED wavier. I'll b very much excited if something happens like that. 
I'll keep u guys posted.

Cheers.


----------



## sahilchaudhary

I am filing my 189 visa. My partner is a Chartered Accountant from India. The form asks for her highest qualification to be chosen from the list, I am bit confused as to it is Master's degree or Associate or something else?

https://imgur.com/a/w6mgYAJ

Please advise.


----------



## karthick1988

Hello friends,

Please help me with my queries.

I'm lodging my EOI and I've a couple of doubts:

1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
- I'm married and I'd like to add my wife to my Visa application. So should I enter 1 in the box?

2. Please provide client's employment history.
- I've 4 years of experience in a call center which isn't relevant skilled employment and hence not eligible for points. Should I add those details in my EOI?

Please answer. Thanks..


----------



## NB

karthick1988 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Please help me with my queries.
> 
> I'm lodging my EOI and I've a couple of doubts:
> 
> 1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> - I'm married and I'd like to add my wife to my Visa application. So should I enter 1 in the box?
> 
> 2. Please provide client's employment history.
> - I've 4 years of experience in a call center which isn't relevant skilled employment and hence not eligible for points. Should I add those details in my EOI?
> 
> Please answer. Thanks..


1. YES

2. YES. Just make sure to mark that as NON Relevant

Cheers


----------



## Pinky Roy

Dear All,

I have a question regarding Police clearance certificate validity:

At present I am staying in India from last 2 years and I traveled to Switzerland /Australia /USA in the last 10 years. I have already taken PCC certificates of Australia & USA in September 2017. 

I just would like to know whether these are valid documents to submit during my online visa lodgement as these documents exceeds one year as of today. 

Is this validity of one year only for the current country of residence. 

Please provide your valuable suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## sahilchaudhary

Anyone please advise?


sahilchaudhary said:


> I am filing my 189 visa. My partner is a Chartered Accountant from India. The form asks for her highest qualification to be chosen from the list, I am bit confused as to it is Master's degree or Associate or something else?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/w6mgYAJ
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## yogithegreat

sahilchaudhary said:


> Anyone please advise?


Sahil, CA has to be mentioned as Bachelor degree (other)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilchaudhary

I am working as full time freelancer from last year. I am not claiming points for this freelancer. Do I need to show any sort of proof while submitting PR like bank statements to prove my self employment?


----------



## csdhan

sahilchaudhary said:


> I am working as full time freelancer from last year. I am not claiming points for this freelancer. Do I need to show any sort of proof while submitting PR like bank statements to prove my self employment?


You can add if you want to but will not be needed as long as you are marking it non-relevant in experience section.


----------



## AGupta

Hi Folks,

A quick query on Birth Certificate

In USA, the consulate can issue the Birth Certificate based on the information in Indian passport and other proofs such as Educational docs, Indian Dri License etc.
My query - is it fine to get a Birth certificate from USA Consulate, I hope it should be good as Indian Consulate too is a valid authority however, would like to have it confirmed from someone's first hand experience who went through this process with no objection from CO.

Or is it mandatory to have it done from your local Birth and Death Registering authority in India?

Any suggestions please


----------



## NB

AGupta said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> A quick query on Birth Certificate
> 
> In USA, the consulate can issue the Birth Certificate based on the information in Indian passport and other proofs such as Educational docs, Indian Dri License etc.
> My query - is it fine to get a Birth certificate from USA Consulate, I hope it should be good as Indian Consulate too is a valid authority however, would like to have it confirmed from someone's first hand experience who went through this process with no objection from CO.
> 
> Or is it mandatory to have it done from your local Birth and Death Registering authority in India?
> 
> Any suggestions please


The birth certificate issued by any Indian consulate is not worth the paper it is printed on as far as Australia immigration is concerned 

The birth certificate to have value has to be the one issued by the local municipal authorities in india

Cheers


----------



## rmd123

*Updates to VISA Application*

Hello..
I am claiming partner points. We have lodged on 10th Oct 2018, and when we filed my wife was working and now she has quit from her job.
In form 80 and VISA application we have mentioned end date as "till date"
Do we have to submit any forms or update the application with this change?
Can some one please give advice.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB

rmd123 said:


> Hello..
> I am claiming partner points. We have lodged on 10th Oct 2018, and when we filed my wife was working and now she has quit from her job.
> In form 80 and VISA application we have mentioned end date as "till date"
> Do we have to submit any forms or update the application with this change?
> Can some one please give advice.
> Thanks in Advance.


File a form 1022

Cheers


----------



## rmd123

Thanks



NB said:


> File a form 1022
> 
> Cheers


----------



## rmd123

Hi, Thanks for the reply.
Should I go to update details section and update "Changes in circumstances" section?
or download form 1022 from DHA site and upload it in attachment section?
Thanks





NB said:


> File a form 1022
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB

rmd123 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply.
> Should I go to update details section and update "Changes in circumstances" section?
> or download form 1022 from DHA site and upload it in attachment section?
> Thanks


I prefer to use a form 1022
I download it, fill it and upload it

Cheers


----------



## Vab18

Has anyone had a grant this week? Saw a few on immi tracker!


----------



## Madhu Sharma

Someone has got grant on 28/12 in 73 days, it means people are working these days also. 
We have submitted our application on Oct 11, Construction Manager.


----------



## Vab18

Can someone remind me what form to fill in on immi account to update new passport details please?


----------



## Ismiya

Form 1022


Vab18 said:


> Can someone remind me what form to fill in on immi account to update new passport details please?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rmd123 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Should I go to update details section and update "Changes in circumstances" section?
> 
> or download form 1022 from DHA site and upload it in attachment section?
> 
> Thanks


When I did that (once for change of address, once for change of circumstances) - I noticed a Form 1022 was auto uploaded to my documents section.


----------



## Hayesling

NB said:


> rmd123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for the reply.
> Should I go to update details section and update "Changes in circumstances" section?
> or download form 1022 from DHA site and upload it in attachment section?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to use a form 1022
> I download it, fill it and upload it
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi, If I upload a form 1022, will that update my visa lodge day and delay my visa process time?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vab18

Ismiya said:


> Form 1022
> 
> 
> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone remind me what form to fill in on immi account to update new passport details please?
Click to expand...

Great thanks.


----------



## rrman83

sahilchaudhary said:


> Anyone please advise?




My partner is a CA from India too. Indian CA is a professional qualification and not a degree. Your partner would have done a Bachelor qualification like B.Com or ?? I assume. You’ll need to specify that here.


----------



## sahilchaudhary

Yes I have put B.Com as her Bachelor's.


rrman83 said:


> My partner is a CA from India too. Indian CA is a professional qualification and not a degree. Your partner would have done a Bachelor qualification like B.Com or ?? I assume. You’ll need to specify that here.


----------



## sahilchaudhary

Thanks a ton!


csdhan said:


> You can add if you want to but will not be needed as long as you are marking it non-relevant in experience section.


----------



## AGupta

Thanks for your response, mate

Got it. I do have birth certificate from local municipal authorities. My *name and DOB* are specified correctly however, for my parents names it has only *first names*. Rest all forms, aadhaar (Indian National ID), passport, educational docs have correct complete name (both first and last name) of my parents. And it is a pain to get these things corrected in Birth Certificate from them.
Would such Birth Certificate suffice?





NB said:


> The birth certificate issued by any Indian consulate is not worth the paper it is printed on as far as Australia immigration is concerned
> 
> The birth certificate to have value has to be the one issued by the local municipal authorities in india
> 
> Cheers


----------



## rrman83

sahilchaudhary said:


> Yes I have put B.Com as her Bachelor's.



Ok . Also, just fyi that we uploaded my partner’s ICAI membership certificate and ICAI final examination certificate in the set of documents we uploaded after we got our invite. Hope this helps.


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Hi guyz. I have been in UK from 28th Jan 2010 to 04 Feb 2011 and have come to India in between from 23rd Aug 2010 to 11th September 2010. Do I need to take PCC from UK as well for filing for Visa. Thanks


----------



## kEtraG

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi guyz. I have been in UK from 28th Jan 2010 to 04 Feb 2011 and have come to India in between from 23rd Aug 2010 to 11th September 2010. Do I need to take PCC from UK as well for filing for Visa. Thanks


I have seen a CO contact for stay of 8 months as well, recently. It is better if you upload it or at least apply for it.


----------



## kEtraG

*Holiday in Australia today?*

No updates today.. Is there a holiday that we might not be aware of at offshore?


----------



## Abysmal

kEtraG said:


> No updates today.. Is there a holiday that we might not be aware of at offshore?


 yes holidays till 2 Jan as far as I know


----------



## AGupta

And by the way, I have already uploaded 10th certificate, DMC (which contain my Date of Birth) in addition to National ID (Aadhaar), Passport, Driving License, Marriage Certificate etc.
I just heard that 10th Certificate too suffices as DoB proof. Is it true Or are the COs very rigid in having a Birth Certificate?

many thanks again for your wonderful suggestions




AGupta said:


> Thanks for your response, mate
> 
> Got it. I do have birth certificate from local municipal authorities. My *name and DOB* are specified correctly however, for my parents names it has only *first names*. Rest all forms, aadhaar (Indian National ID), passport, educational docs have correct complete name (both first and last name) of my parents. And it is a pain to get these things corrected in Birth Certificate from them.
> Would such Birth Certificate suffice?


----------



## kEtraG

Abysmal said:


> yes holidays till 2 Jan as far as I know


Expected, but 31st was not a holiday as per a list published somewhere on EP, so had some hopes..


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

kEtraG said:


> V.vamsikowshik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guyz. I have been in UK from 28th Jan 2010 to 04 Feb 2011 and have come to India in between from 23rd Aug 2010 to 11th September 2010. Do I need to take PCC from UK as well for filing for Visa. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a CO contact for stay of 8 months as well, recently. It is better if you upload it or at least apply for it.
Click to expand...

Thanks...any idea how to get a PCC from UK


----------



## sourav.mukherj

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Thanks...any idea how to get a PCC from UK


You can do it online.
Currently I am in UK and for me the UK PCC came within 4-5 days.
https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx


----------



## Ramramram222

PR 189 Visa granted!!
Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
Application lodgement: 13th Oct
Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)

It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018

Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations, you are really the lucky one getting the golden mail at the time when people expecting the least. Enjoy your new year.


----------



## rmd123

Hello
So mean you updated the "change of circumstances" Section only? and form 1022 was auto uploaded with your details?






PrettyIsotonic said:


> When I did that (once for change of address, once for change of circumstances) - I noticed a Form 1022 was auto uploaded to my documents section.


----------



## malik.afnan134

Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations. It was a long journey for you. Enjoy the Grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Friends, my agent is not willing to provide me the 189 visa application number, but provided me with only visa fee payment receipt. Can we get to know the status of our application using the receipt number or abs number mentioned on the reciept ?


----------



## sahana rashmi

Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Friends, my agent is not willing to provide me the 189 visa application number, but provided me with only visa fee payment receipt. Can we get to know the status of our application using the receipt number or abs number mentioned on the reciept ?


The reference no above main applicant in visa fee receipt is the TRN number, you can track your application with that.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

sahana rashmi said:


> sudarshanreddy09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, my agent is not willing to provide me the 189 visa application number, but provided me with only visa fee payment receipt. Can we get to know the status of our application using the receipt number or abs number mentioned on the reciept ?
> 
> 
> 
> The reference no above main applicant in visa fee receipt is the TRN number, you can track your application with that.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have the FTRN number, BP no., reciept number. Which one should I use and also please let me know the website to track my application. Thanks.


----------



## RockyRaj

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> I have the FTRN number, BP no., reciept number. Which one should I use and also please let me know the website to track my application. Thanks.




Look for the TRN number which starts with EGO...... 

Rest of the details what you need is your passport number, DOB and Surname which anyway you don’t need from agent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Many congratulations. And wish you all success in new year


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rmd123 said:


> Hello
> 
> So mean you updated the "change of circumstances" Section only? and form 1022 was auto uploaded with your details?


Yes, I used the "Update Details" section on immiaccount


----------



## Ismiya

Happy new year 2019 to all... hope this new year will bring us a joy. And pray for all our wishes come true..


----------



## simarjeet8567

Hello Experts,
Can anyone please let me know, "Is Initial Entry Date is dependent on Medicals/PCC expiry date"?


----------



## Ismiya

Is working day for dibp in Australia tmrw ?


----------



## Ausysdhome

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Can anyone please let me know, "Is Initial Entry Date is dependent on Medicals/PCC expiry date"?



It is 1 year from Medicals/PCC submission date whichever is earlier.


----------



## AGupta

Hi All

Can anyone please comment from your experience

Thanks



AGupta said:


> And by the way, I have already uploaded 10th certificate, DMC (which contain my Date of Birth) in addition to National ID (Aadhaar), Passport, Driving License, Marriage Certificate etc.
> I just heard that 10th Certificate too suffices as DoB proof. Is it true Or are the COs very rigid in having a Birth Certificate?
> 
> many thanks again for your wonderful suggestions


----------



## Ausysdhome

AGupta said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone please comment from your experience
> 
> Thanks



I did not submit DoB certificate as it was in Hindi also did not have middle name. No queries from CO on DoB side as I had submitted sufficient proofs like Std. X marksheet, Aadhaar, Passport.


----------



## Fanta1

Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Thats great!

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

Divkasi said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Many congratulations. And wish you all success in new year
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and all the best
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## raudichy

*Link to check status of application*

My Agent has access to immi account and i want to be able to check the status as well, is there any link where i can use my tracking number to track current status.


----------



## NB

raudichy said:


> My Agent has access to immi account and i want to be able to check the status as well, is there any link where i can use my tracking number to track current status.


You can import then application into your own personal Immiaccount if you have the basic details of the application especially the transaction reference number which starts with EGO

Create a new Immiaccount and use the import application link

Cheers


----------



## NB

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Can anyone please let me know, "Is Initial Entry Date is dependent on Medicals/PCC expiry date"?


To a very great extent it is, but on the other hand quite a big number of applicants get the IED well beyond their expiry also, as it is totally the prerogative of the co

Cheers


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Dear mates, the visa fee receipt I received from my agent doesn't have TRN number mentioned on it just before main applicants name. I have the FTRN number, Bp no., and receipt number. How can we know the application number or track my application. Thanks

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## raudichy

Thanks very much!


----------



## manusaavi

Hi Guys ,

I have lodged my 189 visa on 3 nov 2018. Any idea by when should i expect the grant ?


Thanks


----------



## Ptera

manusaavi said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 3 nov 2018. Any idea by when should i expect the grant ?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
I lodged also on 3rd of Nov. 
If all docs are okey, we should get from middle of January to end of February. It´s my best guess..


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> Yours is a sure shotter this week mate
> Even our friend santhosh's I pray...


:amen:


----------



## raudichy

How accurate is the immi tracker Grant/CO contact estimations?


----------



## JG

raudichy said:


> How accurate is the immi tracker Grant/CO contact estimations?


Immitracker is not estimation it is real people experiences.


----------



## raudichy

josygeorge000 said:


> Immitracker is not estimation it is real people experiences.


I was referring to immi tracker analytics reports where one's grant,CO date can be estimated


----------



## JG

raudichy said:


> I was referring to immi tracker analytics reports where one's grant,CO date can be estimated


That is also like this as per previous reports of users they predict and some time the jackfruit falls on the rabbit but not every time.


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Has anyone received the grant in last 5 days or so? Keeping fingers crossed for no more hiccups and some good news in next couple of weeks.

Regards


----------



## Saif

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Has anyone received the grant in last 5 days or so? Keeping fingers crossed for no more hiccups and some good news in next couple of weeks.
> 
> Regards


Yes, someone got it on the 30th, what are your timelines?


----------



## JG

saifsd said:


> Yes, someone got it on the 30th, what are your timelines?


Why not 2 Jan 2019, two people have got their grant on 2nd January 2019 as well.


----------



## Soubhi1984

Hi
QL Visa Logged 17 Oct
Grant Waiting


----------



## JG

Soubhi1984 said:


> Hi
> QL Visa Logged 17 Oct
> Grant Waiting


Sept and Aug cases are also waiting so expect delays.


----------



## Soubhi1984

some cases on October ,they got it


----------



## Soubhi1984

Shamilkpm got Visa 
he lodged on 19 October


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Can we see the status of our application like assigned to CO, Processing etc. If so what are the stages/statuses

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Can we see the status of our application like assigned to CO, Processing etc. If so what are the stages/statuses
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


There are some stages, but they give you absolutely no inkling as to what is happening 
They are too generic 

Just keep a track that you don’t miss any email from the CO

Cheers


----------



## azam_qr

josygeorge000 said:


> Sept and Aug cases are also waiting so expect delays.


I lodge on OCT 7 and waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sksksanjay1

I lodges my Visa on 11th Oct 2018. 261313. Hoping to get a grant soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Soubhi1984

Hi 
I have a question
PCC already expired 
should I repeat again

I logeded visa on 17/Oct


----------



## JG

Soubhi1984 said:


> Hi
> I have a question
> PCC already expired
> should I repeat again
> 
> I logeded visa on 17/Oct


Expired by one year or 3 months??


----------



## Soubhi1984

3 months


----------



## teny.peter

When CO contact happens can we see it in our immi account or its just email


----------



## karthikvasu

NB said:


> You can import then application into your own personal Immiaccount if you have the basic details of the application especially the transaction reference number which starts with EGO
> 
> Create a new Immiaccount and use the import application link
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot!! I have the same issue with my agent :mad2:. 
If i import the application to my immiaccount, will my agency still be able to track and update the application?


----------



## NB

teny.peter said:


> When CO contact happens can we see it in our immi account or its just email


You can see a copy of each and every mail sent to you by the co in your Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

karthikvasu said:


> Thanks a lot!! I have the same issue with my agent :mad2:.
> 
> If i import the application to my immiaccount, will my agency still be able to track and update the application?


I don't see any reference number starting with EGO in my visa fee receipt. Where it is mentioned. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

karthikvasu said:


> Thanks a lot!! I have the same issue with my agent :mad2:.
> If i import the application to my immiaccount, will my agency still be able to track and update the application?


Yes he will

Cheers


----------



## AGupta

Thanks mate



Ausysdhome said:


> I did not submit DoB certificate as it was in Hindi also did not have middle name. No queries from CO on DoB side as I had submitted sufficient proofs like Std. X marksheet, Aadhaar, Passport.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> I don't see any reference number starting with EGO in my visa fee receipt. Where it is mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


I know my HAP ID. Can i know the TRN number using this. I think my agent edited the fee receipt to remove the TRN. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys how to see the application status?
I have the TRN Number. But my application was lodged by my agent.
And my agent has provided his own email id in the visa application. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

vivinlobo said:


> Guys how to see the application status?
> I have the TRN Number. But my application was lodged by my agent.
> And my agent has provided his own email id in the visa application.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


How did you get your TRN number. Did your agent provide it to you. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

vivinlobo said:


> Guys how to see the application status?
> I have the TRN Number. But my application was lodged by my agent.
> And my agent has provided his own email id in the visa application.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Create a new Immiaccount in your name using your own email id

Thereafter import the application using the TRN number and other basic details about you and live happily thereafter 

Cheers


----------



## vivinlobo

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> How did you get your TRN number. Did your agent provide it to you.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Bro I got it from the payment reciept it's mentioned on the footer. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilchaudhary

NB has blocked me I think. He is replying to everyone except me 


NB said:


> Create a new Immiaccount in your name using your own email id
> 
> Thereafter import the application using the TRN number and other basic details about you and live happily thereafter
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

vivinlobo said:


> Bro I got it from the payment reciept it's mentioned on the footer.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Bro I don't see anything in footer. It only says about GST. Where exactly can we see and with what letters ot starts. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

My posts in this form is also getting bored or omitted like co s use to do with my application lol... 😄 so saaaddd 😉


----------



## amitisscorpion10

What to do for PCC and medicals after getting invite...any proactive actions reqd. to be taken?..pls suggest....Im expecting invite by 11th Jan or 11th Feb 2019....


----------



## NB

amitisscorpion10 said:


> What to do for PCC and medicals after getting invite...any proactive actions reqd. to be taken?..pls suggest....Im expecting invite by 11th Jan or 11th Feb 2019....


Most members prefer to get their pcc and medicals done before they submit their application 

Cheers


----------



## NB

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Bro I don't see anything in footer. It only says about GST. Where exactly can we see and with what letters ot starts.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


It starts with EGO

Cheers


----------



## Julyhtet

NB said:


> Most members prefer to get their pcc and medicals done before they submit their application
> 
> Cheers


I am a bit confused. We can do Medical without the invitation? I saw we need to provide HAP ID which we can only get it after getting an invitation? Thanks you in advance.


----------



## luvjd

Julyhtet said:


> I am a bit confused. We can do Medical without the invitation? I saw we need to provide HAP ID which we can only get it after getting an invitation? Thanks you in advance.


Technically, yes, you can do the medicals even before the invite. What NB was referring to was after getting the invite but before submitting the application.
Once you finish the medicals, you can use the HAP id while submitting the visa application.
If you don't do the medicals before submitting the visa application, you have to wait for the CO to provide you HAP id, which will basically delay the grant.

Refer the following links,

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ments/health/when-to-have-health-examinations

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf


----------



## kinpin

Yes you can generate a Hap ID even before u get the Invitation. But I suggest u to wait until u get an Invitation and then go for Medicals. You will have at least 3 months of time before CO contact or Grant.


----------



## y2j

Guess this is the best forum to ask this question;
Hi Guys, a quick (and important) question. I have worked remotely for an overseas company while here in AUS and ACS has acknowledged when I contacted them that they will consider this as Australian work experience. I've worked remotely for about 3 years and 5 months but my question is how much out of this would ACS consider as work experience. 
I have completed a Bsc in IT from Sri Lanka in 2008 and completed my Masters in AUS in 2014. Professional year ended in mid-2015. In my previous ACS assessment they have considered my education and professional year as suitable for assessment in the relevant ANZCO code. Im not sure if the duties I had working remotely will qualify but I still thought I'd give it a shot. Anyway the so will ACS consider my experience after my Masters in AUS or will it be the full 3 years?

I hope someone can help.


----------



## outspoken

luvjd said:


> Technically, yes, you can do the medicals even before the invite. What NB was referring to was after getting the invite but before submitting the application.
> 
> Once you finish the medicals, you can use the HAP id while submitting the visa application.
> 
> If you don't do the medicals before submitting the visa application, you have to wait for the CO to provide you HAP id, which will basically delay the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Refer the following links,
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ments/health/when-to-have-health-examinations
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf


Thanks to you for this info. I have been in this forum for a month and I was looking for direct grant, but my assumption was that I can do the medicals after visa application lodgement. Just to reconfirm,
1. If we do not complete medicals before submitting visa application, can we do it later somehow and attach it to our application before CO assignment and can we expect direct grant? 
2. What about PCC? Can we not do the PCC after we lodge the visa and attach to it?
3. Can we modify/add/delete any attachments once we lodge the visa?
4. Can we do any changes at all after lodgement?

If the answer is NO to all questions, I believe one has to do every requisites well before visa lodgement. 

Please reply.

Thanks in Advance!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

outspoken said:


> Thanks to you for this info. I have been in this forum for a month and I was looking for direct grant, but my assumption was that I can do the medicals after visa application lodgement. Just to reconfirm,
> 1. If we do not complete medicals before submitting visa application, can we do it later somehow and attach it to our application before CO assignment and can we expect direct grant?
> 2. What about PCC? Can we not do the PCC after we lodge the visa and attach to it?
> 3. Can we modify/add/delete any attachments once we lodge the visa?
> 4. Can we do any changes at all after lodgement?
> 
> If the answer is NO to all questions, I believe one has to do every requisites well before visa lodgement.
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


1.. The department advises that either you do the medicals before you submit the application, else wait for the co to generate the hap I’d and then only get the tests done
Some members however, still get the tests done after submitting the application ignoring the guidelines 
How you want to play it, you can decide


2. You can attach the pcc after lodging also

3. You can keep adding documents till you reach the limit of 60 per applicant.
There is no time limit as such 
But a document once uploaded, cannot be removed or edited

4. If you have made any mistakes during the application, you can file a form 1023 and inform the co of the mistakes you have made

Cheers


----------



## outspoken

NB said:


> 1.. The department advises that either you do the medicals before you submit the application, else wait for the co to generate the hap I’d and then only get the tests done
> 
> Some members however, still get the tests done after submitting the application ignoring the guidelines
> 
> How you want to play it, you can decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. You can attach the pcc after lodging also
> 
> 
> 
> 3. You can keep adding documents till you reach the limit of 60 per applicant.
> 
> There is no time limit as such
> 
> But a document once uploaded, cannot be removed or edited
> 
> 
> 
> 4. If you have made any mistakes during the application, you can file a form 1023 and inform the co of the mistakes you have made
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks and I understand all points but 1.
I want to play by rulebook and I am looking for a direct grant.
So can I expect a mail from the department after invitation with a HAP ID to do the medicals?
Is this the way people follow for direct grant?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

outspoken said:


> Thanks and I understand all points but 1.
> I want to play by rulebook and I am looking for a direct grant.
> So can I expect a mail from the department after invitation with a HAP ID to do the medicals?
> Is this the way people follow for direct grant?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nope 

Most members including me generated the hap I’d before submitting the application, got the tests done and then entered the hapid numbers in the application and submitted it

Forget direct grant. It’s a misnomer 
Heavens will not fall if the co will contact you
I have seen members with multiple co contact getting grant faster then those with so called direct grants
It’s the time taken for grant which matters not whether it was direct or not

But all said and done, try to submit a complete application undoubtedly 

Cheers


----------



## outspoken

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Most members including me generated the hap I’d before submitting the application, got the tests done and then entered the hapid numbers in the application and submitted it
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Gotcha!! Like it is mentioned in following links?
Please let me know any other information/links for generating hap id, if any.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.a...en-to-have-health-examinations

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.a...nes-my-health-declarations.pdf

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

outspoken said:


> Gotcha!! Like it is mentioned in following links?
> Please let me know any other information/links for generating hap id, if any.
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.a...en-to-have-health-examinations
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.a...nes-my-health-declarations.pdf
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It’s a simple process 

Don’t over complicate it by going through too many links
Just make sure that you fill all biometric details correctly and do not generate more then 1 hap I’d for each applicant 

Cheers


----------



## IndAus11

Hello,

I am filling 189 visa application and I found there are lots of changes going on in IMMI account website.

I faced an issue while uploading documents for my wife(Secondary applicant).
The issue is I could not find any category where I can upload PTE score card.
There is no language ability section for a secondary applicant.

Has anyone else also faced such an issue?
Where can I upload this document?

Thanks for your suggestions in advance.


----------



## foios

IndAus11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am filling 189 visa application and I found there are lots of changes going on in IMMI account website.
> 
> I faced an issue while uploading documents for my wife(Secondary applicant).
> The issue is I could not find any category where I can upload PTE score card.
> There is no language ability section for a secondary applicant.
> 
> Has anyone else also faced such an issue?
> Where can I upload this document?
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions in advance.


I put it under "Other"


----------



## IndAus11

foios said:


> I put it under "Other"


Thanks, buddy.

But there is no separate "other" section for uploading documents.
In which category's "other" section I can upload this document.


----------



## alegor

IndAus11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am filling 189 visa application and I found there are lots of changes going on in IMMI account website.
> 
> I faced an issue while uploading documents for my wife(Secondary applicant).
> The issue is I could not find any category where I can upload PTE score card.
> There is no language ability section for a secondary applicant.
> 
> Has anyone else also faced such an issue?
> Where can I upload this document?
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions in advance.


In primary applicant section, you will have "Partner skills" there you can upload skill assessments result, PTE score card.


----------



## Soubhi1984

*TRN Number*

Hi 

TRN Number ???
Is it required after lodgment Visa 190 ??


----------



## NB

Soubhi1984 said:


> Hi
> 
> TRN Number ???
> Is it required after lodgment Visa 190 ??


It is useful for those who have applied through an agent and yet want to import their application into a new Immiaccount that they can personally monitor

If you have applied directly , then you need not bother with the TRN number as such

Cheers


----------



## IndAus11

alegor said:


> In primary applicant section, you will have "Partner skills" there you can upload skill assessments result, PTE score card.


I am not claiming points for Partner Skills hence there is no "Partner Skills" in my application.


----------



## vivinlobo

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Bro I don't see anything in footer. It only says about GST. Where exactly can we see and with what letters ot starts.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Bro extremely sorry for the wrong information. 

I found the TRN Number on the footer of my visa application.

Hope your agent shared the draft visa application form before lodging visa. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

@Mods, can this thread be closed so that people move to the new 2019 thread and we dont have to move back n forth for recent info?


----------



## kaju

saifsd said:


> @Mods, can this thread be closed so that people move to the new 2019 thread and we dont have to move back n forth for recent info?


Done. 

2019 thread here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1470012-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2019-a.html


----------

